# Diskussion



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Also, sitz in der Firma warte auf nen review und hab langeweile. Jemand da der mich unterhalten will ?
Oder jemand mit den selben problemen?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

HUHU
Hab momentan nix zu tun und weiß auch nicht wann ich die nächste Aufgabe bekomme^^


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Na gott sei dank bin ich net alleine 
was arbeitst du denn?


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

schliess mich der unterhaltung an.
Komm nicht mehr weiter, und keine lust zum viel überlegen xD


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich arbeite hier in einer mittelgroßen Firma und muss ein ERP schreiben. Jedenfalls ab nächster Woche. Jetzt haben aber viele Urlaub und ich sitz hier rum und such mir irgendwelche Sachen die ich programmieren könnte und du?


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Dann erzaehlt doch mal was, so viel langeweile koennt ihr ja net haben, wenn ihr nix schreibt 
was arbeitet ihr so, was macht ihr sonst so, wie lange arbeitet ihr schon dort etc..

mach gerade mein pflcihtpraktikum in holland. 20 wochen 
in ner firma die programme fuers handy macht. musste jedoch neu anfangen, da ihen mein source code net gefallen hat. jetzt wart ich auf feedback fuer meinen neuen entwurf. hab das freitag frueh! abgegeben und jetzt ist es ncoh net nachgeschaut ...


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich arbeite bei einer weltführenden Firma in der Kundenabteilung, eigendlich sollte ich an einer Access-Datenbank mit VBA programmieren, aber sitze irgendwie bei einem abschnitt fest. Morgen schau ichs dann genauer an, heute mach ich mir nen Einarbeitstag.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ohje, den ganzen Quellcode nochmal? Also eine Firma die auch darauf wert legt? Bei mir ist es mein erstes Projekt, habe grad erst die Ausbildung im August angefangen und meinem Chef ist der Quellcode egal, hauptsache es läuft^^


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin in der Ausbildung, und bin neu in die Abteilung reingekommen. Vorher war ich 1 Jahr im Berufszentrum(Vorbereitung aufs harte Leben) und nun in der Firma. Mache Flash und VBA in diesem Jahr. Nächstes Jahr schreib ich Bedienprogramme für die Maschinen die wir herstellen. Und im letzen und 4 Jahr komm ich schlussendlich in die Supportabteilung.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ui, ne vierjährige Ausbildung? Oha Ich hab jetzt seit August, bis Januar nur Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit(außer jetzt) und dann geht es erst zur Schule, mache duales Studium.
Sooooo, was gibt es denn so zu erzählen? Jemand nen Vorschlag?^^


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

@subara 
aber ganze zeit rumsitzen ist auch nervig, dann geht die zeit net rum 

@tobias
ja alles nochmal . naja es lief ja. nur die wollen das weiterhin benutzen also muss es schnell umzuaendern sein und gut erweiterbar.
bin ja auch gerade erst 5 wochen hier. aber darauf wird dann wohl wert gelegt, was ja eig gut ist, weil man ja daraus lernt. trotzdem bloed das die das net von anfang an sagen


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

noch nie was vom strukturierten Programmieren gehört? 

Ich hab 2Tage schule 3 Tage Arbeit. Doch leider sind jetz schulferien und ich muss daher 5 tage arbeiten
Für was gibts denn Forum, Kaffee, Zigarette, Sudoku, Kreuzworträtsel? Alles zusammen kombiniert ergibt einen kurzen Tag


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

@ mimij85:
hm, naja, beim 2. mal klappt es dann sicherlich schon schneller^^
Warum musst du denn ein Praktikum machen? Vom Studium aus oder wie?

@ subara:
tja, leider rauche ich nicht, trinke keinen Kaffee, viele Seiten sind hier wegen so ner zertifizierten Firewall gesperrt und naja.... kann schon mal ein langer Tag werden ^^


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

In meinen Augen war es strukturiert .. nur in deren Augen net. 

Naja, ich will ja weiterhin so aussehen als mach ich was "sinnvolles"  Wenn ich dann soduku mach oder kreuzwortraetsel sieht das net mehr so aus. Und Kaffe hol ich mri schon den ganzen Tag, auch wenn zu faul zum laufen bin


Ja praktikum vom studium aus. studier seid 2 jahren informatik in holland. und im 5. sem ist ein praktikum von 100 werktagen verpflichtet


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja dann haste die A-Karte beim arbeitsplatz gezogen 
ich hab schön 2 Bildschirme vor mir, rechts fenster mit schönem ausblick in die natur, gegenüber mir mein Verantwortlicher(welcher auf geschäftsreise is) und hitner mir Regale.
Warum machste dein praktikum in Holland?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Warum denn Holland, hat dir Deutschland nicht mehr gereicht?


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

2 bildschirme hab ich auch 

Weil ich auch in holland studiere, und ich spaeter auch hier arbeiten moechte. Es werden lange nicht so viele Steuern abgezogen und die Rente spaeter ist auch besser abgesichert. 
Und natuerlich bleibt mir somit auch die moeglichkeit in 2 Laendern nach einer Arbeit zu suchen


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

@Tobias Köhler
Versuchs mal mit http://www.phproxy.org
ich hab das gefühl bei euch kann man studieren, egal was man hat.
Ich muss zuerst 9 jahre schule, danach entweder 4 Jahre Kantonsschule -> Matura
oder 4 Jahre Berufslehre -> Berufsmatura und erst dann kann ich anfangen zu studieren.
Liegt wohl an der bürokratischen Schweiz....


----------



## Maik (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin, hab ich keine Langeweile bzw. Zeit zum "Smalltalk" im Forum


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

@Maik
ja man siehts


----------



## Maik (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab noch 6 Minuten Mittagspause und dann ist "Sendepause" bis 4h


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ah, sehr gut^^
@subara:
Da ist man ja total alt, bis man fertig ist wie alt wirst du dann sein?
edit: oh, ich hab das ODER übersehen^^
ist in good old germany ja nicht anders: 13 Jahre Schule(Gymnasium) und dann gehts los mit Studium


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Aber bevor man studiert geht doch jeder eig 12-13 jahre zur schule?
Und ob man nun 9 Jahre Schule macht und dann noch 4 Jahre was anderes oder direkt 13 Jahre Schule aendert doch nichts? Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

@mimij: Dochdoch, du verstehst schon richtig. subara hält uns nur für zu jung zum studieren


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Also bitte, mit 21 is man sicher net zu jung zum studiern. die hollaender sind eig noch 1-2 jahre juenger  (im gleichen semester)


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja bei uns muste lauter aufnahmeprüfungen machen
udn das wird ab der 7Klasse dann getrennt -> dumme und schlaue schüler
und dann bei den schlauen nach 2 oder 3 Jahren nochmals getrennt nach schlauen oder nochschaueren Kindern.
Und in der Berufsschule wird wider aufnahmeprüfung gemacht für berufsmatura...
Es gibt dann noch so privatschulen, handelsmittelschulen, Diplommitellschule etc....
CH ist zu kompliziert vom schulsystem.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Mit 19/20 kann man ja schließlich auch schon mit der Schule fertig sein, wenn man glatt durchgekommen ist


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

In deutschland gibts doch auch pruefungen und die trennung. hauptschule, realschule gym. 

wie alt seid ihr denn so?


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin 19 und schliesse meine Lehrabschlussprüfung mit 21 ab


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Vor knapp einer Woche 20 geworden.... Nun gehts stramm auf die 30 zu


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Glueckwunsch natraeglich 

@subara 
was hast du dann fuer nen abschluss?

@tobias
"19/20 mit der schule fertig" <- ja geht, bin zwar net glatt durch, aber keine klasse wiederholt. hab nur die 13 aufm technischen gym net geschafft, hab aber meine fachhochschulreife und konnte somit in holland an der FH studiern


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Oktober 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin, hab ich keine Langeweile bzw. Zeit zum "Smalltalk" im Forum


Wenn sich nichts geaendert hat dann hast Du dort ja nichtmal Zugang zum Internet, oder truegt mich meine Erinnerung? 

Ich hab heut uebrigens Feiertag.


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab nen Sekundarschulabschluss. Im moment mach ich ja eine Ausbildung zum Informatiker die 4 Jahre dauert. Danach hab ich Eidgenössischer Fähigkeitsausweis als Informatiker und kann dann an Fachhochschule o.ä gehen


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

@mimij85: Danke  Ist ja praktisch, das zählt natürlich auch als glatt durchkommen
@Dennis: genieß den freien Tag Hier ist ja am Mi endlich mal wieder ein Feiertag. Daran muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, dass ich nicht mehr im Schnitt alle 3 Monate Ferien habe^^


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Naja abi haette ja auch gereicht  dauert ja nur 3 jahre nach dem sekundarabschluss

tag der DEUTSCHEN einheit. hab ich in holland leider net viel von


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Bei uns gibts kein Abi...


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ohje du arme...^^ Wann ist denn der nächste Feiertag bei dir?


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Weihnachten also der 25 und 26. Aber wahrscheinlich/vielleciht ist dann die woche ueber hier komplett frei


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich mach jetzt gleich Feierabend Muss dann den Rest der Woche das zwar aufarbeiten, aber das sind dann ja nur pro Tag 20 Minuten mehr, die eine Stunde Bin aber noch nicht ganz wach vom Wochenende^^


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

ich arbeite auch jeden tag ne viertelstunde mehr, dafuer kann ich dann am freitag ne stunde eher gehn


----------



## Tobias Köhler (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hoffe, deine Langeweile ist ein wenig abgeklungen, wenn sie morgen immer noch besteht, dann selbes Thema 
Schönen Feierabend euch allen^^


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Hm, sonst noch jemand da?


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

jo ich noch 20minuten 
und wie lange must du noch "arbeiten"


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

bis 5 noch. fang ja erst immer um viertel vor 9 an. viel frueher ist auch keiner hier. und muss vorher noch mit zug und bus fahrn.


----------



## Adi | tmine (1. Oktober 2007)

haha ich bin auch aus der Schweiz, auch Informatiker (Applikationsentwickler) jaja bei uns ises sau kompliziert mit der Schule XD Ich hab Sekundar A Abschluss (is das beste unterm Gymnasium) dann bin ich jetzt im 2. Lehrjahr ... Berufsmature kann ich leider nicht machen, bin beim Test durchgerauscht (lag wohl an der zu grossen Vorbereitung  ca. 1 Stunde ^^ ) ja nun muss ich den sche**** nach der Lehre noch machen 

ps: Arbeitsweg hab ich auch ca 1 Stunde und 15 min sau lange mit dem scheiss ZUG, mitm Auto hät ich grad ma 30 min ... leider noch nicht 18 XD


----------



## subara (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich fang so etwa um halb 8 und geh dann so kurz vor 4. inklusive 15minuten pause am morgen und 30minuten mittagspause.
Kommste klar bei VBA?


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Naja, mit dem auto koennt ich auch fahren, nur da verfahr ich mehr an spritkosten als alles andere. Mitm zug bezahl ich fuer 1 semester ca 100 euro. mitm auto wuerd man das netmal in einem monat hinbekommen.


----------



## Raynsch (1. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt habe ich doch erst so spät eure nette Unterhaltung gefunden. Sitze genau wie ihr im Büro und irgendwie gibt es da grad nicht so viel zu arbeiten. Aber müsste es nicht jeden Tag so eine Unterhaltung geben?


----------



## Adi | tmine (1. Oktober 2007)

hmmm also meiner Meinung nach müsstes sone Unterhaltung immer geben, in letzter Zeit hab ich nicht wirklich viel zu tun  dann gehts ewig bis mal Feierabend is...


----------



## MiMi (1. Oktober 2007)

Naja, dann fuehren wir da smorgen weiter 

ich mach mcih mal langsam is ja bald 5

schoenen feierabend


----------



## Adi | tmine (1. Oktober 2007)

boooa man ich sitze noch sicher ne Stunde hier  musste heute früh zum Arzt, und kahm darum 2 stunden später XD


----------



## Tobias Köhler (2. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen  Hab momentan wieder Langeweile, muss mein Profil wieder zum Laufen bringen^^


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja bei mir ist auch nicht gerade viel los. Musste eine Homepage machen, die ist aber schon längst fertig, muss auf die Schlussbesprechung warten, und dass wird sicher noch eine Weile dauern


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

Morgeeen....
Und wider ein mal grüsst dasa murmeltier.... xD
Aufstehen, Arbeiten, Nach hause gehen, schlafen....etc.
und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

Morgen... 

ich mach gerade eine Verpackung aber damit mein Chef endlich mal merkt das mein PC zu lahm ist, trödel ich ein bisschen herum....dann macht er dem IT-Man Feuer und ich bekomm ihn endlich....^^


----------



## Tobias Köhler (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich versuche grade, meine Projekte unter Eclipse wieder zum Laufen zu bringen^^ Wenn man keine Arbeit hat, macht man sich welche


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

Und mein projekt besteht darin, eine Accessdatenbak-Formular mit VBA funktionen zu programmieren.
Ich hätte es ja mit php und sql gemacht, aber die wollten access..... 
und jetz häng ich bei der suchfunktion *tot*


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Oktober 2007)

och ne access da biste arm dran ... 

gut ich dag immer  lieber arm dran als arm ab


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Guten morgen,
da bin ich auch wieder.

@subara
ja schlafen, aufstehen, arbeiten, nach hause,schlafen achja und zwischendurch immer mal essen
bei mir genau das selbe

naja ich werd mein entwurfsdokumen tmal weiter verbessern


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

Hey, es ist mir eine halbwegs schöne Verpackung mit unschönen Fotos gelungen....bin ich gut:suspekt:!


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Was denn fuer eine Verpackung?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

Unterwäscheverpackung^^


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Das duerfte doch net allzu langweilig sein?!


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

haha, arme sau  warum musst du das den machen? in welcher branche bist du tätig?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (2. Oktober 2007)

Na, das wird hier ja ne richtig lustige Unterhaltung^^


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Klar so soll es sein


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

Es ist auch nicht allzu langweilig, aber wie schon gesagt: Ich trödel ein bisschen herum damit ich mein neuen PC endlich bekomm^^.

Was meinst du jetzt mit Branche? Ich bin bei einem Textilhersteller als Mediengestalter angestellt (Azubi).


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Hoert sich interessant an, aber ich waer dazu zu unkreativ um was zu gestalten


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

ich überlege mir die ganze zeit ob ich ferien nehmen soll...


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Morgen ist doch feiertag in deutschland. Stell dich mal net so an


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab ja auch Vorgaben....meine Kreativität ist eingeschränkt, weil ich eine Designerin über mir hab.

Und ich verrat euch mal was, Mediengestalter sind alle Pfuscher.....


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Das hab ich mir vorher schon gedacht


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Das hab ich mir vorher schon gedacht



Das ich ein Pfuscher bin oder das meine Kreativität eingeschränkt ist?


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja das meinte ich auch  Hehe ja ich hab auch nen ganz tollen PC.... Pentium 4 1.4Ghz, 1GB ram, grafikkarte ATI Radeon 9200 Family Pro.....
Von der software her ist bei mir tote hose, auser Flash MX und Office ist nix drauf *heul*
Ok in diesem Jahr muss ich auch nix anderes machen ausser Flash und VBA


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Das mediengestalter pfuscher sind


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Morgen ist doch feiertag in deutschland. Stell dich mal net so an



Ja schön für alle die in Deutschland arbeiten....
Leider ist bei mir in der Schweiz nix mit feiertagen bis Dezember


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

subara hat gesagt.:


> (..)
> Hehe ja ich hab auch nen ganz tollen PC.... Pentium 4 1.4Ghz, 1GB ram, grafikkarte ATI Radeon 9200 Family Pro.....
> (...)



P4 2.4 ghz, 504 mb ram^^, graka onboard.....und der is so zugemüllt worden von meinem Vorgänger.....


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Achja subara bist ja auch so ne arme sau wie ich  die erst wieder zu weihnachten frei hat

P4 3 ghz, 1gb ram


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Oktober 2007)

haha ja ich hab zwischendurch nochmal ne woche "Ferien" (d.h. Trainingslager) toll ne  noch mehr kaputt nachher , und keine Ferien mehr


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Trainingslager hoert sich aber auch net so toll an


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

ich muss morgen auch noch arbeiten, aber aller anschein nach bin ich von dir aus gesehen nicht mehr erwünscht


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

hab doch eben geschrieben wir sind zu 3. 

subara, sei kein kleines maedchen und schieb die unterlippe hoch und sei beleidigt


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

Ja wir haben gleichzeitig geschrieben....
Das freut mich aber dass ihr mich wider akzeptiert 
so kann ich heute schön in den feierabend gehen


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Ab morgen Abend net mehr  weil dann hast du ja auch frei..


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

weil ihr mir so leid tut werd ich euch mal besuchen kommen und etwas schönes posten, mit foto oder so...


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

Als ob wir dir leid tun


----------



## subara (2. Oktober 2007)

ja selbstverständlich, während ich herumhänge und alles mögliche erkundige und das schöne wetter geniese hockt ihr wie kellerkinder rum und starrt in eure 19Zoll welt 
da will ich euch mal ein bischen die realität zeigen und wider mal das gefühl Ferien zu geben. 
;-);-);-)

also ich geh jetz raus... n bier in der stadt rein hauen  und morgen schreiben wir wider fleissig rein


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

na denn viel spass


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

tja, ich hock hier jetzt noch ne halbe Stund'.


----------



## Adi | tmine (2. Oktober 2007)

und ich noch ne stunde XD und nachher noch Training, bin dann so um ca. 23:00 zuhause  toll ne ?


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

kann auch gott sei dank um 5 nach hause


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

Gut gemacht. Ich geh dann heim und trink n' Bier^^. (Hartmann Premium Pils), toll ne?


----------



## MiMi (2. Oktober 2007)

So ich mach mich mal  bis morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2007)

ich auch, bis übermorgen^^.


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

guten mooooorgen


----------



## Adi | tmine (3. Oktober 2007)

mooorggeennn 

Na wer heut alles da?


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

holland noch nicht.... 
und was läuft so?


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich kommt auch "erst" um viertel vor 9 hierher 
Guten Morgen 

Laeuft noch nichts. In der Firma kommen jetzt auch erst alle so langsam eingetrudelt


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Ihr scheint heute ja net so viel langeweile zu haben ?! Erzaehlt mal was


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

hehe ich hab vorhin pause gemacht 
löse kreutsworträtsel und so
und was haste noch am abend erlebt?


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Nichts  (ausser bissel in wow geangelt  waere aber dabei fast eingeschlafen)
War wie immer total fertig vom ganzen Tag rumsitzen und nichts tun ;(
und du?


----------



## Maik (3. Oktober 2007)

@subara: In der Smalltalk-Ecke gilt es, wie im übrigen Forum auch, den Punkt 15 der Netiquette zu beachten. Vielen Dank


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

@Maik
Gestern hat das auch keinen gestoert. Aber da heute Feiertag ist ^^ werden wir uns natuerlich an die Gross und Kleinschreibun halten. Nicht wahr ubara 
Du darfst dich auch gerne an der Unterhaltung beteiligen


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja tut mir leid, aber ich habs nicht so mit Rechtschreiben...da ich Ausländer bin 
@mimij85
Ich war noch in einer Dorfbar bei mir in der Nachbarschaft, hab Bier getrunken und ein Kartenspiel names Ciao Sepp! gespielt..(irgend so ein komisches CH Spiel welches ich selbst nicht so ganz verstehe). Und nun warte ich bis der Tag vorüber geht


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Hoert sich ja spannend an 
Naja warten bis der Tag vorueber geht. Dann dauerts umso laenger  Und ich befuerchte das mein chef heut net kommt, und ich somit den ganzen Tag nichts zu tun haben werde. Ich muss ja erst auf das OK warten, das mein Entwurf gut ist. Sonst brauch ich gar net anfangen mit Programmiern.


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

Was programmierst denn du genau (Sprache)? Handysoftware soweit ich mich erinneren kann, oder?
Es ist echt mühsam aufs Gross-, Kleinschreben zu achten....  Ich finde das eine dumme Regelung.
Was hat diese Regelung für einen Sinn?


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja fuers Handy. Mit Java.
Die Regelung hat den Sinn, das es anscheinend besser zu lesen ist und auch fuer auslaendische mitleser verstaendlich sein soll
So wurde mir das gesagt


----------



## fluessig (3. Oktober 2007)

Die Groß-/Kleinschreibung erleichtert es dem Leser den Text einfacher zu lesen. Das ist auch schon der ganze Sinn. 

Dadurch treten jedoch auch positive Nebeneffekte auf. Der Schreiber postet nicht einfach, was er geradeeben blind getippt hat, er überprüft seinen Text um nicht aufzufallen. 

Des weiteren lässt sich sagen, dass Rechtschreibung und richtige Grammatik das Niveau eines Forums deutlich heben. Keiner erwartet, dass man immer alles 100% korrekt schreibt, wer kann das schon noch nach all den Rechtschreibreformen.

Ausserdem finde ich es höflicher, wenn man sich in ordentlichem Deutsch schreibt, egal wann und wo im Internet/Leben. Wer darauf keinen Wert legt bekommt von mir meist auch keine Antwort.


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

Hahaha, ich verstehe das Wort einkaufen nicht..... ich kenne nur Einkaufen. Jetz bin ich verwirrt  

Spass bei Seite, ich akzeptiere diese "Regelung" und werde versuchen mich in Zukunft daran zu halten.

*a....kriech*


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Naja, hier leg ich jetzt schon wert drauf, da ich ja sonst noch hier rausgeschmissen werd 
Den Text zu schreiben, dauert nur nochmal um die Haelfte mehr Zeit, da ich staendig die Woerter neu schreiben muss  Dabei ist es schon schwer genug hier zu tippen auf ner englischen Tastatur. 
Und ihr koennt mir doch net erzaehlen das ihr in nem normalen Chat (ICQ, MSN), durchgaengig auf Gross und Kleinschreibung achtet?! Wenn doch dann Respekt, das is mir zu anstrengend ^^


----------



## fluessig (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich gebe zu bei Instant Messengern zu schludern. Liegt natürlich auch an der höheren Eile, die man da hat.


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Gut zu hoern.
Die haben wir hier auch . Ist ja immerhin SmallTalk


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

Die Zeit geht echt schnell vorbei... 
Ich glaube dass wir 2 die einzigen Idioten hier drinn sind und arbeiten müssen...


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Naja, schnell ist relativ. Morgens/ MIttags bis 13 Uhr oder so geht die Zeit immer schnell rum. Ab da faengt sie dann an zu schleichen.
Ja, so nen Gefuehl hab ich auch


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja da hast du woll recht. Naja wie auch immer...was können wir in solchen Situationen tun?


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Hm, uns hier viel Unterhalten?


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja da hast du wohl recht.
Was für hobbies hast du ausser WoW?


----------



## Adi | tmine (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde Gross und Klein Schreibung schon ganz ok. 

- Es ist besser zu lesen
- Man tippt nicht einfach drauf los
- Im Berufsleben sonst könnt ihr ja auch nicht schreiben wie es euch gerade passt
- Man versteht jeden, auch Ausländer und andere
- Ausdem ist es auch ein guter Lerneffekt, da ich feststellen muss, dass sowieso fast keine Jungen Leute mehr fehlerfrei (oder annähernd) schreiben.

By the way: würdet ihr es begrüssen, wenn ich z.B. als Schweizer Schweizerdeutsch schreiben würde?... Ihr denke ihr würdet kein Wort mehr verstehen, oder grosse Mühe haben es zu lesen. 
(Ausserdem gibt es ja das Google Rechtschreibe Tool, ist sehr zu empfehlen. Ein Klick bevor man Antworten drückt, und die gröbsten Fehler sind weg  )

ps: haha heute hab ich mal genug zu tun. Also zurzeit. Denke heute um die Mittagszeit werde ich auch wieder mit allem fertig sein.


----------



## MiMi (3. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ich zogg noch cs 1.6 und warte auf das neue NFS  (Daraus folgt auch wohl mein Hobby PC) Sonst geh ich gern in die disco, wenn denn mal gute Musik ist. Du?
Ich tipp auch so einfach drauf los  Es dauert nur etwas laenger da ich des oefteren mal die Woerter wieder loeschen muss und neutippen muss. Aber wenn man sowieso immer 10 finger tippt geht das .
Und auf der Arbeit oder in der Schule, tipp ich natuerlich nicht alles klein. Da achte ich auch auf Rechtschreibung etc. Nur seitdem ich nur hollaendisch schreibe/ rede, faellt mir auf, das mir einige deutsche Woerter entfallen und ich nur das hollaendische weiss  bzw ich weiss gar net mehr wie se geschrieben werden


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

Spiele sind nicht so mein ding... Ab und zu in der Berufsschule, oder wenn wirklich gerade nichts zu tun ist. Ansonsten spiele ich seit 4 Jahren Poker, gehe gerne in die Disko, wenn alkohol im spiel ist spielts keine Rolle welche musik lauft 
Zudem noch Fussball, Basketball, Squash.

Muste vorhin noch Vortrag über meine Arbeit halten und was ich gerade so mache... neue Lehrlinge fürs nächste Jahr einführen... *kotz* 
Ich geh kurz eine rauchen


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, aber ich spiel net gern auf servern, wo nur solche Internet-cracks rumrennen, die den ganzen Tag nix anderes machen und ihre i-net sprache mit in die Realität nehemn



Kommt ja darauf an was du zoggst...bei CS:S z. B. ist es richtig schlimm.... aber wenn du public spielst beachte die einfach nicht. Wenn ich mal Public spiel, dann les ich mir den Chat garnicht durch.


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

@Maza
Ich studier informatik, bin im 5. Semester, ja ist erstes Praxissemester

@Matze
Naja, da wir hier auch im i-net sind, duerfte es ja ok sein ^^
Und so sachen wie 1337 sind nun mal standard  was zoggst du denn?


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Kommt ja darauf an was du zoggst...bei CS:S z. B. ist es richtig schlimm.... aber wenn du public spielst beachte die einfach nicht. Wenn ich mal Public spiel, dann les ich mir den Chat garnicht durch.




Source ist zwar sowieso sch**, aber das liegt allgemein an CS, die Spieler sind einfach dumm. Nur ich weiss net wer duemmer is CS Spieler oder WC3 Spieler ?! :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

Auf Public rennen halt seeeehr viele Kiddies rum. Deswegen spiel ich ja fast nur FW's und ab und an mal ein Gather. Wenn wir in unserem neuen Team eingespielt sind, dann vllt auch mal ESL (EAS oder Ladder)....


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

kp was ich grad bock hab. Meist wars Jedi Academy und UT2004.
Aber na ja, ich wollte niemanden auf die Füße treten, is jedem seine Sache


----------



## Adi | tmine (31. Oktober 2007)

WoW sind die schlimmsten find ich, die werden richtig süchtig nach dem Spiel.
Bei uns in der Schule (Applikationsentwickler), spielen auser 2 Alle WoW,... das is echt shclimm, mit denen kannste nix anständiges mehr anfangen. Die reden auch nur noch über WoW!


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Also UT is nur der allererste Teil gut, die Nachfolger mag ich alle net!
Und warum auf die Fuesse treten, haben wir wenigstens nen Thema ^^


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> WoW sind die schlimmsten find ich, die werden richtig süchtig nach dem Spiel.
> Bei uns in der Schule (Applikationsentwickler), spielen auser 2 Alle WoW,... das is echt shclimm, mit denen kannste nix anständiges mehr anfangen. Die reden auch nur noch über WoW!



Hihi, naja ich habs vor 3 Jahren mal gespielt, dann nach 4 Monaten aufgehoert, weils mir zu teuer wurde (und ja ich war teilweise echt suechtig) und es hat mich gestoert das ich nix anderes mehr gezoggt habe, nun hab ich letztens nochmal gezoggt, hatte nen Freimonat, aber war kein Problem davon wegzukommen. 

Und bei WoW hast du wenigstens net das Problem das du mit solchen Idioten in einem Team spielen musst wie bei CS. Da is man ja auf Teamplay angewiesen, man schleicht wo lang, und ploetzlich kommt von hinten so nen Trottel und trampelt wie nen Elefant an einem vorbei.


----------



## maza (31. Oktober 2007)

soo i geh jetz essen... ihr süchtigen ihr ....


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Oktober 2007)

@ maza: Ach, sei leis!

@mimij85: Ich spiel eigtl. auch WoW, nur spiel ich immer einen Monat und dann hab ich 2 Monate keinen Bock mehr. (Bin deswegen erst 57^^) Aber der eine Monat macht Spass.


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Momentan spiel ich "Sword of the new World" (sagte ich glaub ich schon ^^), das kostet schon wieder genug Zeit, vorallem wenn man abends nach Hause kommt, isst und dann zoggt, ist die Zeit so rum


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich zock zurzeit Halo 1 für Pc. Hat mich interresiert, weil wir immer bei nem Kumpel mit mehreren XBoxen gegeneinander gezockt haben.

Aber nur solange, bis ich das beste Spiel zurzeit endlich habe: Metroid Prime 3 Corruption


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Also hab letzten ma Halo auf der XBox bei ner Freundin gespielt, oh das war ja abartig, da fehlt dann eindeutig die Maus und Tastatur ^^, das ging mal gar net.
Metroid Prime sagt mir nix. Ich wart ja auf das neue NFS , mal sehen ob das auf meinem Laptop laeuft


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Also hab letzten ma Halo auf der XBox bei ner Freundin gespielt, oh das war ja abartig, da fehlt dann eindeutig die Maus und Tastatur ^^, das ging mal gar net.


Deshalb spiel ichs auf dem PC



mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Metroid Prime sagt mir nix.


Ein zocker MUSS von der Metroid Serie gehört haben.
Immerhin war ist die Heldin der Geschichte, die erst weibliche Viedeospielheldin der Welt; ja ganz recht, Lara Croft war NICHT die erste.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (31. Oktober 2007)

MP3 ist für Wii Darauf freu ich mich auch shcon


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Bei CS fehlen auch noch weibliche Models 

Naja, wenn ich mir die Sreenshots anschau, sieht mir das aus nach stumpfem rumgeballer ^^


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

juhu, endlich ein gleichgesinnter ^^, naja draußen ist es schon, mir fehlt nur noch die WII


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Bah, wie kann man nen Ego-shooter (so sieht es fuer mich aus), auf ner WII zoggen


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

Geschmackssache, aber ich finde, Nintendo hat mit der Steuerung eine wircklich hervorragende Konsole geschaffen. Deshalb finde ich Metroid z.b. um Generationen besser als alles was es zurzeit auf PC gibt, oder angekündigt ist (ja auch crisses, hat zwar ne schöne Grafik, aber ich finde es kommt auf den Spiel-SPASS an)


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja sicher kommt es viel auf den SpielSpass an, darum zogg ich auch lieber 1.6 als Source. Nur bei so ner Steuerung wie bei der WII find ich eig nur Sportspiele wie Tennis, Golf etc passend, wo ich das Video gesehen hab, von HL2 mit ner Wii angeschlossen das sah so krampfhaft aus.


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

ist Geschmackssache, ich kann mit einer Maus auch besser Zielen, aber wer schon mal in Red Steel eine Granate geschmissen oder gerollt hat, kann mir glaub ich bestätigen, dass dies wircklich gut gemacht ist.
Witzig war es einmal, als ich und ein andere Kumpel von mir das erste mal mit der Wii gezockt haben. Er hate 2 Magazine schön um meine Siluette herum geballert ohne einmal zu treffen. Trozdem hatte ich noch nie so viel Spaß bei einem Egoshoter gegen andere Leute


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Dann musst du mal cs gegen totale boons spielen , das is so funny, wenn man hinter denen herlaufen kann, die hoeren das net und man kann die dann so abmesser


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

Oder noch besser, wenn man neben solchen mitrent und dich erst nach einer Minute Checken, dass du nicht mit ihnen stürmst, sondern nur ausspionierst ^^


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja, die sind einfach genial ^^ Aber jeder hat mal angefangen 
Oder genial auch die, wo man gegen die zoggt, alles laeuft gut fuer die, dann ploetzlich verlieren die ma 1-2 Runden und dann isses der Server, der ja so schrecklich laggt oder/und das ueberhaupt nix ankommt.


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

oder dann heißt es: Grafikfehler, ich habe dich GENAU in den Kopf getroffen und der Einschuss war auf der Wand neben dir zu sehen (warum nur ? )


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Hm ich glaub wir brauchen nen anderes Thema, wo mehr Leute mitreden koennen ^^


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

hmm.... wie wäre es ..... mit dem Thema ....... SAUFEN ^^^^ 

(BITTE BITTE BITTE nicht (schonwieder) ernst nehmen)


----------



## maza (31. Oktober 2007)

i will au wieder was zoggn... ist Sword of the new World
nen RPG ?


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Hm ne, das hatten wir schon. 
Wie waers mit richtig schlechten Filmen?
Also ich fang mal, so als Frau, mit Dirty Dancing an. Wenn ich nur die Ausschnitte seh (Werbung tralalala), so ne langweilige Liebesschnulze.



maza hat gesagt.:


> i will au wieder was zoggn... ist Sword of the new World
> nen RPG ?



Ja is nen, mittlerweile, gratis MMORPG. Und die Grafik ist der Hammer . Und mal was neues, man steuert 3 Charactere. Ziemlich nett.


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

Titanic = gäähhhhn (übersetzt: Wann geht dieses Schei* Ding endlich unter)


----------



## maza (31. Oktober 2007)

hmmm gib mal nen tip für n gutes rpg ala dungeon siege II oder so... nicht MO


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

@Matze 
War aber witzig, wie er dann unterging 

@ Maza
Kp, warum kein MMO?


----------



## maza (31. Oktober 2007)

weiss net! is Sword of the new World ganz kostenlos? also is des spiel so freeware? net wirklich oder...


----------



## Tobias Köhler (31. Oktober 2007)

hm...richtig schlechter Film.... Harry Potter1-5? Leider viele deutsche? Generell gefallen mir aber viele Filme
Zum Wii-Spielen:
Früher hab ich nur PC gespielt, war es aber dann irgendwann leid, immer aufrüsten zu müssen. Nun bin ich eher zum Gelegenheitsspieler geworden und die Wii war deshalb bei mir vorne, weil meine ersten Spiele, die ich überhaupt gespielt habe, auf Game Boy Zelda IV und Super Mario war


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Naja, die haben wie eigentlich alle gratis MMORPGs nen ItemShop, wo man dann ingameCash kaufen kann oder einige Items.

Oh Gott hoer auf mit Harry Potter, das nervt ja so wie alle so begeistert davon sind. Ich hab den ersten Teil gesehen, und fand nix besonderes dadran.


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

@Tobias köhler
Wegen dem Aufrüsten: Stimmt, Ich finde es muss ja nicht immer die beste Grafik sein, hauptsache Spaß machts


----------



## Tobias Köhler (31. Oktober 2007)

@ matze: Jop und einige(nicht ALLE, kauf dir wenn es soweit ist, bloß nich warioware oder mario party^^) spiele für wii machen echt total viel Spaß
@ mimij: Also ich hab die Bücher von HP komplett auf Englisch und Deutsch gelesen und fand die auch recht gut. Aber die Filme sind richtig mies. Anders bei Herr der Ringe: auf englisch und deutsch gelesen und total begeistert von den Filmen


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Hm, ich glaub ich bin net ganz normal im Kopf ^^
Herr der Ringe, fand ich nix interessantes und sonst Filme, Braindead is witzig, und Saw schau ich gerne (ich freu mich schon auf den neuen Teil)

Naja und @pc aufruesten
Es darf halt nur keine Schrottware sein.Zb mien AS-Rock Mainboard war fuern Ar**, Seitdem ich eins von Asus hatte, lief alles besser, und mit meiner GF 6600GT konnt ich alles gut zoggen. Jetzt ist meine Graka leider putt, also zogg ich nur noch am Laptop, der macht das natuerlich net alles so gut mit ^^. Nur ne andere Graka fuer den PC lohnt sich net, da das AGP is, und die gibts kaum noch


----------



## Matze (31. Oktober 2007)

Herr der Ringe fand ich die Filme richtig gut.
Vieleicht liegts daran, dass ich kein Harry Potter Fan bin, aber ich musste mir damals von der Schule aus den ersten im Kino ansehen und ich fand ich wircklich misserabel

@Tobis Köhler
Ok danke für den Hinweiß. Hast du schon mal auf der Wii das Minispiel "Panzerkiste" (auf der DVD, die bei einem neuen Nunchak dabei is, Wii Play glaub ich) gespielt? Ist eines der primitivsten Spiele dieses Jahrtausends und ich habs trotzdem geschafft mich damit 4 Stunden am Stück zu beschäftigen ^^


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Ist eines der primitivsten Spiele dieses Jahrtausends und ich habs trotzdem geschafft mich damit 4 Stunden am Stück zu beschäftigen ^^
> [...]



Is ja auch kein Wunder, du bist ja auch nen Kerl


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Hm, subara du hast nen ganz schoenen Schaden , jetzt sag net, dass du dir das selbst ausgedacht hast ^^


----------



## keks1984 (6. November 2007)

Ich würde eher sagen dass wenn unsere Chefs sehen würden wieviel wir hier chaten dass wir dann ne Kündigung bekommen  und keinen Bonus


----------



## subara (6. November 2007)

Hehe woher soll ichs denn sonst haben?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. November 2007)

@subara:

einfach nur LOL 
Hätt nicht gedacht, dass soviel auf einmal leeet sein könnte xD


----------



## keks1984 (6. November 2007)

Wir leeeeten die Welt


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Noch nen bissel mehr als ne Stunde  juhu, endlich. 
Und dann noch die schwere Entscheidung ...fitnes.. faulenzen.. fitness.. faulenzen.. hmm....


----------



## keks1984 (6. November 2007)

tja schwere Entscheidung! Ich entscheide mich für faulenzen! Aber nicht ganz freiwillig, weil ich hab mir nämlich irgendwie eine "Blockade an den Brustwirbeln" zugezogen. *AUA* ich hatte ja jetzt seid letzte Woche Donnerstag Schmerzen KEIN WUNDER gestern hat mich der Doc dann wieder eingerenkt und jetzt wirds solangsam besser! Aber sollte mit dem Sport trotzdem warten bis es ganz ok ist.


----------



## Adi | tmine (6. November 2007)

hehe ja da hab ich auch was tolles  
eines der Bänder an der Schulter ist bei mir angerissen.... na toll 2-3 Wochen gar kein Sport, nur Kraftraum und so.... Ausdauer d.h. rennen.... 
Man so ein Scheiss... nicht mal an die Spiele darf ich =(


----------



## keks1984 (6. November 2007)

Wie reißt man sich den das Band an der Schulter?


----------



## Adi | tmine (6. November 2007)

indem dass man sich bei nem Handball Spiel umreissen lässt


----------



## keks1984 (6. November 2007)

Achso ja also Handball ist schon ein brutaler sport da gehts ja rund! Hört sich jedenfalls schmerzhaft an! 

So ich geh dann jetzt heim! Kann nämlich net mehr sitzen


----------



## Adi | tmine (6. November 2007)

hehe ja is schon so ,... aber sowas krasses hat ich noch nie.... 2-3 Wochen is einfach sau viel =(

Hmm oke viel Spass zuhause  ich muss nochn bissel sitzenbleiben

ps: ein Vorteil hat die Verletzung, muss immer in die PhysioTherapie, und diese Zeit zählt bei mir als Arbeitszeit,...


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Sport ist mord sag ich da nur ^^
Noch 20 min  juhuuu


----------



## Adi | tmine (6. November 2007)

hehe da hast du recht  
Aber wenigstens weiss ich jetzt immer dass ich ein Schulter habe 

Ja noch ca. 10min und ich bin weg


----------



## Maik (6. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Sport ist mord sag ich da nur ^^


Einer meiner Freunde sagt immer:



> Sport ist Mord, und Breitensport ist Massenmord


:suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Hm, Maik, das is aber nich nett.


----------



## Maik (6. November 2007)

Sag das mal lieber meinem Freund, denn er hasst Sport


----------



## MiMi (6. November 2007)

Man muss nur den richtigen Sport finden 
So ich mach mcih mal langsam.. schoenen Feierabend  Bis morgen


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

So guten morgen an alle 

Na dann werden wir mal sehen ob wir diesen Tag rumbekommen  Ist ja schon Mittwoch


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

jaaa is schon mittwoch, und ich will schon wieder Wochenende und nimmer arbeiten  Ich glaube ich nehm nächste woche mal n bissel Frei


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Na na na jetzt aber wir sind hier doch alle voooollll motiviert  

Ich muß mal bis Freitag noch mein Projekt fertig bekommen und da hab ich wenigstens was zu machen! Weil so den ganzen Tag nur dumm in die Luft schauen ist ja auch blöd  

Obwohl ich damit die letzten 2 1/2 Stunden gut rumbekommen hab


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

ja zutun hab ich schon, nur leider nix interessantes, am Nachmittag schläft mir meistens fast das Gesicht ein =(


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Ja so gehts mir als auch ich mach nur die lustigen Sachen gern!  

Was isen hier los sonst noch niemand da? Äußerst komisch


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

hehe alle verschlafen? frei? *ZUTUN? *


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Frei wohl eher nicht! Das hätten wir doch dann gestern bestimmt auf die Nase gerieben bekommen wenn jemand heut frei hat  

Verschlafen NAJA also ist ja 10 jetzt müßte man ja mal da sein! 

Also bleibt nur noch ZUTUN


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

neee das kann ja mal wohl nicht sein .... =(
So ne Frechheit die haben einfach ZUTUN, ohne uns zu fragen


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

So ises also ich mein für was sind die den im Geschäft


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

ja ne das kans ja mal echt nicht sein =(


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Is ja langweilig MOINSCH LEUTE  

Mein Lieber Mann mein Kollege kam grad ins Büro und meinte "Leute kommt wir gehen Diesel tanken" Hab erst gar net kapiert was der will! Vor unserem Büro ist ne Tankstelle (allerdings direkt an der Autobahn) und der Diesel kostet gerade 1.3209 Euro  hui da macht das tanken doch spass  hab bloss leider keinen Diesel und Super kostet 1.4509 Euro  

Du wohnst doch in der Schweiz wie siehts da so aus mit Spritpreisen? Nur mal so interessehalber!


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

Hmm ja weiss nicht hab noch kein Auto.... 
Denke aber kommt etwa hin mit den Preisen .... alles scheiss Teuer =(


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Achso na siehste mal haste Glück gehabt dann mußt nicht tanken  

OH super bald Mittagspause


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

ja stimmt auch  
Aber bald ises soweit =(

Stimmt Mittagspause ich komme  
hmm nun gilt es nur noch die jetztige Pause die nach der Kaffepause am Morgen kommt durch eine andere Pause mit der Mittagspause zu verbinden... hmmm 
Mal sehen was hatten wir noch nicht?
-Kaffepause (neee da komm ich grad her)
-Rauchen (neee ich rauche nicht ^^)
-...
Hmm  mir fällt nix ein =(


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Siehste mal ich trinke keinen Kaffee und rauch nicht! Das bedeutet dass ich als ne Klopause mache  lauf einfach mal ne Runde auf Toilette und dann gehts wieder zurück  

Schließlich sitzen meine Kollgen dauernd im Raucherzimmer und stehen in der Küche zum Kaffee trinken, Da kann ich auch mal pause machen. Wobei ich ja eigentlich den gesamten Tag pause mach und dazwischen etwas arbeit


----------



## Tobias Köhler (7. November 2007)

Hehe, jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder.... Ja, heut habe ich verdammt viel zu tun. Was mir Sorgen macht: wo ist mimij^^ noch kein Post von ihr heut oder hab ich da was übersehen?^^ Hat wohl auch zu tun


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

sieht so aus ja  

Hmm ja gut, so viel kaffee trink ich auch nicht ^^

aber Toilettengang gibt es auch bei mir viel


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Also das war ja hier noch nie dass mimij85 net gemailt hat  wir warten ab sie meldet sich bestimmt noch heute ...


----------



## Tobias Köhler (7. November 2007)

Nanu?^^ Hier wurden ja ein paar posts gelöscht Juhu, grad meinen Urlaub beantragt


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> Nanu?^^ Hier wurden ja ein paar posts gelöscht Juhu, grad meinen Urlaub beantragt



SO so warst du das net selbst  oder macht das der Moderator? Ich hab letztens zwei mal hintereinander einen Post geschrieben und dann wurde es zusammengefügt! 

So wann gehts den los mit Urlaub? Schon was geplant oder zuhause rumlümmeln?


----------



## Tobias Köhler (7. November 2007)

Am 1.12. gehts ab ans Rote Meer eine Woche


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

hmm hört sich toll an,... bei mir werdens nur ein paar tage zwischendurch sein... hab noch 4 Freie Tage


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> Am 1.12. gehts ab ans Rote Meer eine Woche



OH das hört sich sehr gut an! Sommer Sonne Strand und das im Dezember


----------



## Tobias Köhler (7. November 2007)

Jop, da freu ich mich auch schon drauf Da wir hier oben im Norden nun nicht so einen Super Sommer hatten, noch umso mehr Aber es wird mein erster Flug^^


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Also im Süden war der Sommer auch nicht viel besser. 

Ja wo gehst den genau hin? Ich war mal in Hurghada in Ägypten das ist doch die Ecke oder? Mensch war das geil dort! Ein bomben Wetter und die einheimischen rennen mit den Pullover rum weil es für sie Winter ist  

Echt ach ich bin schon öfters geflogen. Ägypten, Mallorca (muß ja mal jeder Deutsche gewesen sein  ), Ibiza, Kreta, Zypern, Gran Canaria, Lanzarote, London, Berlin. Ja und Weihnachten / Silvester bin ich in New York bei meinem Freund zu besuch, das wird dann auch für mich mal ein aufregender Flug solange und so alleine. Frauen sind das ja nicht gewöhnt mal 10 Stunden nix zu reden


----------



## Tobias Köhler (7. November 2007)

Hehe Das mit dem Reden, da gebe ich dir Recht^^
Es geht nach El Gouna, ist etwas nördlich davon.

Naja ich hab bisher "nur" Urlaub gemacht in: Deutschland(hab ich jetzt so einige Städte durch), Dänemark(kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehn^^), Studienfahrt nach Barcelona.... da waren wir zu spät dran für nen Flug, also mussten wir mitm Bus.... 25 Stunden eine Tour^^
Und dann noch ABI-Fahrt nach Prag.


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Aha na das wird mit Sicherheit sehr schön! Obwohl ich jetzt von der Landschaft net wirklich was gesehen hab ich war 1 woche auf Tauchurlaub und daher eigentlich den ganzen Tag auf hoher See (sozusagen  ) dafür hab ich von der Unterwasserweld umso mehr gesehen! 

OH stimmt nach Barcelona da bin ich auch geflogen MENSCH MENSCH war ich schon unterwegs  Da waren wir auch auf Abschlußfahrt vom Abi, wir haben da mit Ryan Air von Karlsruhe (direkt bei meinem Wohnort) nach Girona 30 Euro hin und zurück bezahlt! Da unser Lehrer uns das sehr früh vorgeschlagen hat, haben wir da echt nen super Preis bekommen so billig und bequem wären wir im Bus net gewesen.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (7. November 2007)

Naja, mein Lehrer war eher nach dem Motto: Naja das hat ja Zeit, und wenns nichts wird ist auch egal


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

Nö also  meiner hat das auch alles selbst vorgeschlagen! Der wollte wohl mal ne Runde Urlaub machen  aber da er auf Busfahren keinen Bock hatte, hat er uns da frühzeitig gefragt! 

Dafür war unser Hotel ne riesen Bruchbude! Das Essen war mal gar nicht zu geniesen und sonst war auch alles dreckig.


----------



## keks1984 (7. November 2007)

SO ich geh jetzt mal nachhause! 

Bis morgen


----------



## Adi | tmine (7. November 2007)

OKe ja ich gehe auch bald mal,... noch eine gute Halbe Stunde dann bin ich weg  

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## maza (8. November 2007)

ich wünsche einen wunderschönen...
auf in den letzten tag der woche


----------



## Tobias Köhler (8. November 2007)

Guten Morgen
Wie jetzt? Heut ist Donnerstag Ohje und dann gleich die ersten Probleme-.-


----------



## maza (8. November 2007)

morgn is FH.. was hasch für probleme?


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Guten morgen. bin auch wieder da


----------



## Tobias Köhler (8. November 2007)

Hey, hallo, wo warst du denn gestern?^^
Ich habe Probleme mit meinen SQL-Abfragen, die dauern einfach zu lange^^


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Joa war krank


----------



## maza (8. November 2007)

ja ich hab au grad n sql prob.... man man man...


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Joa war krank



Morgen ich bin auch da!  

Was hattest du den? Mensch wir haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht


----------



## Adi | tmine (8. November 2007)

hmm ihr habt immer Probleme, bei mir geht eigentlich *fast *alles   bis jetzt


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

maza hat gesagt.:


> morgn is FH..



Wie morgen is FH, bist du Teilzeit an der FH? Versteh ich nicht! Ich kenne es nur von den BA studenten dass die Blockunterricht haben und an der FH halt die ganze Zeit wenn man nicht grad ein Praxissemester macht.


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Morgen ich bin auch da!
> 
> Was hattest du den? Mensch wir haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht



Hm, ob cih das nun gluaben soll?! ^^
Naja das essen vom Vortag wollte in der Nacht raus. Bin dann zuhause geblieben, zum auskurieren


----------



## Tobias Köhler (8. November 2007)

Und ich dachte schon, du hast dein Problem lösen können


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Das war ne Loesung meines Stress Problems ja ^^ Das schlimmste war ja, dass ich weder Fernsehen konnte noch was im i-net machen  Der Fernseher is putt und i-net ging fast ganzen Tag net. Wiedermal, sch*** Versatel. Dort angerufen gestern Nachmittag, ja die ueberpruefen das. Die hat mich wiedermal gefragt was fuer Hardware wir dran haben und ob wir den Router schonmal auf Werkseinstellungen zurueckgesetzt haben. Die sagen staendig das liegt am Router. Jetzt bekam ich heut frueh ne sms das die den Aussendiensttechniker eingeschaltet haben. Bin ja ma gespannt was nu passiert ^^.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

@mimij85: Natürlich wir waren perplex weil du dich net gemeldet hast  

Das kenne ich ich habe Internet, Telefon und TV von KabelBW (ist bei mir hier so der Kabelbetreiber) jedesmal wenn ich da anruf fragen die sofort ob ich nen Router hab. Einmal hat mir die Tante gesagt "Ja sie müssen den Router mindestens 1 meter vom Modem wegstehen haben, vielleicht liegt es ja daran" HALLO was soll dann des? Ich hab den Router dann soweit wie möglich weg gestellt und es ging immernoch net. Naja irgendwann ging es dann wieder, lag natürlich an denen aber das hat keiner zugegeben! 

Nächstes mal ruf ich da wieder an und sag denen dass die Geschwindigkeit viel zu langsam ist was den da los ist? Dann hat mir die Tante erklärt es könnte wohl am Router liegen (gut kann ja sein ich hab dann mein Notebook direkt an das Modem gehängt) jedenfalls hat die mir dann erklärt ACHTUNG jetzt kommts "Stecken sie das Kabel direkt vom Modem zum Notebook ein" ich hab mich dann mal ganz doof gestellt und meinte "JA welches Kabel  " darauf die Tante am Telefon "Das WLan-Kabel" ich mußte mich beherschen dass ich net lache (dachte mir dann die verarsch ich jetzt mal) hab dann gesagt "Ja wie sieht so ein WLan-Kabel aus ich? Ich hab sowas net"! Dann hat die mir doch tatsächlich erklärt wie das Kabel aussieht. Ich hab mir dann irgendwann das lachen nicht mehr verkneifen können und gesagt "Ach ich frag mal mein Freund und der soll sich dann drum kümmern".


----------



## Tobias Köhler (8. November 2007)

Hehe, scheint bei dir ja mitm I-net noch ne Nummer schlimmer zu sein. Bei mir bleibt es dabei, ab und an mal in Keller zu laufen, Reset machen und wieder hoch. Also nicht sooooo schlimm^^ Hab ich wenigstens ein wenig Bewegung^^
Ich hab gestern mal nachgefragt bei der BA, wann denn nun eigentlich mal so ein Einführungstag ist. Antwort: Wie, hast du keine Post bekommen? Ach Mist^^
Nächsten Donnerstag muss ich also nach Kiel^^ Puh, gut dass ich gefragt habe


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. November 2007)

Moinsen, bin auch wieder da 

@mimij85: Und, wie gehts? Wieder gesund?


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Joa muss ja, ausser das mein Magen sich immer noch komisch anfuehlt ^^

Den Router 1m vom Modem wegstellen? LOL?! WLAN Kabel? Oh man. Ab un zu koennen einem die Service Mitarbeiter echt Leid tun.
Das witzige is auch oft war es so, das wenn das I-net net ging, man angerufen hat und die meinen das die es ueberpruefen, es kurz spaeter wieder funktionierte. Irgendwann haben die dann wieder angerufen und gesagt das doch alles in Ordnung ist. OMFG was fuer ein Zufall!


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Ansonsten läuft mein Internet sehr gut bis auf die schwierigkeiten bei der Umstellung von "Internet und TV" auf "Internet, TV und Telefon". Aber jetzt perfekt! Ja also bei Telekom mußte ich früher auch mal öfters reseten aber jetzt hab ich echt keine Probleme mehr! Ich hab von Telekom kein DSL bekommen und darher hab ich jetzt alles über Kabel. Aol Versatel und so Zeugs gibts ja nur in der Stadt und da bin ich halt net.



mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Joa muss ja, ausser das mein Magen sich immer noch komisch anfuehlt ^^
> 
> Den Router 1m vom Modem wegstellen? LOL?! WLAN Kabel? Oh man. Ab un zu koennen einem die Service Mitarbeiter echt Leid tun.
> Das witzige is auch oft war es so, das wenn das I-net net ging, man angerufen hat und die meinen das die es ueberpruefen, es kurz spaeter wieder funktionierte. Irgendwann haben die dann wieder angerufen und gesagt das doch alles in Ordnung ist. OMFG was fuer ein Zufall!



Was weiß ich offensichtlich haben die da einfach irgendwelche Leute an das Servicetelefon gesetzt also echt! Wlan Kabel ich hab mich fast totgelacht! Ich wollte auchmal was über denen ihr Modem wissen die Kabelbelegung, mein Gott bis die das mal rausgefunden hat. 

Lustig ist auch dass wenn ich da anruf immer als erstes mal gesagt bekomme "Haben sie schon den Stecker vom Modem ausgesteckt" Mittlerweile sag ich einfach "JA" mir doch wurst, dann fragt die wielange darauf ich "20 Minuten"  weil ich hab nämlich mal von so einer erklärt bekommen ich solle das Kabel 20 Minuten ausstecken nicht nur 10 Minuten. 

Echt die wollen dass ich sie anlüg! Die fordern es doch raus  

Aber jetzt funktioniert ja endlich alles! Glücklicherweise!


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Naja noch nen knappes Jahr muessen wir uns mit Versatel rumschlagen, dann werden wir wohl auch wechseln. Weil erst wird gesagt ja 20mbit ist verfuegbar, vllt etwas weniger so 18. Dann wird gesagt sind doch nur so 16 verfuegbar. Und schlussendlich im Vertrag stand dann was von 12-14. Ganz toll. Und durch die ganzen Probleme haben wir sogar zwischenzeitlich noch nicht mal ne 6 Mbit Leitung, bzw gar kein i-net.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Ich hab da grad gestern nen Bericht gesehen. Und zwar wurden da bei Stern-Tv die ganzen Anbieter getestet also eigentlich alle haben da nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit! Da muß man jedesmal so 20-40 % abziehen und der Hammer ist dass die da vollkommen im Recht sind solange es heißt "bis zu 16Mbit". Bei Telekom haben die ein Angebot gefunden wo es aber net drauf stand! Erst in den AGB´s irgendwo ganz hinten stand drauf "bis zu... Mbit" und das ist das rechtlich wieder ok weil die AGB´s unterschreibt man ja


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Nur es gibt auch Situationen wo es auch ohne die AGB klar erkenntlich sein muss. Zb bei kostenpflichtigen Angeboten im Internet. Hatte mich mal bei so nem Fuehrerscheinpruefding angemeldet, stand nirgendwo was von bezahlen. Naja nen paar Wochen spaeter kam per e-mail dann nen schreiben das ich 60 () euro bezahlen soll, als einmalige Anmeldegebuehr. Hab ich natuerlich net gemacht, die hatten ja nix von mir ausser der e-mail. Hab dann mal gegoogelt, da gab schon mehrere Leute und dann hab ich erst gesehen in den AGB das da stand mit 60 euro anmeldegebuehr. Die haben dann noch "gedroht" das die meine ip haben. Aber das is egal. Nach 5 emails oder so haben die sich net mehr wieder gemeldet. 
Und ich bei den InternetAnbietern sollte man da schon ne Grenze ziehen. Dann koennten die ja auch schreiben bis zu 50 Mbit. Weil vllt klappt das ja mal.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

JA prinzipiell ist das so aber wenn die im Durschnitt da so an die 16 Mbit zb. drankommen dann ist das OK. Da hat einer mal nen Test gemacht und der hat jeden Tag getestet der bekam im durchschnitt höchstens 2 Mbit von 16Mbit und dann hat er sich beschwerd und nun bekommt er zufällig viel mehr! Die haben schon möglichkeiten Leitungen freizuschalten aber erst wenn man sich beschwerd wird da mal was gemacht!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (8. November 2007)

Lass mich raten: Gebrüder Schmidt?^^ Die haben mehrere solcher Seiten, meine Freundin hat das auch mal geschafft. Ach und meine Schwester auch^^


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Kp was das war. Is mir auch wurscht, als ob ich da 60 euro bezahlen wuerde, fuer ne Anmeldung. Tzzz

Naja nur mit dem Test ist das so ne Sache, wir sollten auch mal den Speed testen, mit deren Speedtest und was is? Deren Seite mit dem Speedtest war down. omfg


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Ja ja mit solch Internetprovidern erlebt man schon was


----------



## Adi | tmine (8. November 2007)

genau meine Rede, bei uns inner Schweiz is das nicht viel besser. Ausser man hat Swisscom, die machens eigentlich recht gut. Leider bin ich noch bei Cablecom, ich sag euch ey... das is nicht normal. Manchmal hast du einfach keine Verbindung mehr, und musst Modem und Router resetten, dann gehts wieder. Und schon 3 mal hatten wir über 3 Wochen kein Internet mehr, bis ich denen gesagt hab entweder Morgen gehts wieder oder ich kündige den Vertrag. Na was denkt ihr wann gings wieder? 
Dann hatten die auch noch die Frechheit mir anzubieten das Telefon doch auch noch zu ihnen zu wechseln... Meine Antwort war nur,: "Wenn das Internet mal geht, überleg ichs mir nochmal."...


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Aber das Problem ist dcoh, das man net einfach waehrend der Vertragslaufzeit kuendigen kann?!


----------



## Adi | tmine (8. November 2007)

ja und mir doch scheiss egal  Ich wechsel einfach ,... bezahlt e mein Vater  
ne wirklich solange sind die Kündigungsfristen nit, und bei mir hat so ne Drohung immer geholfen


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Ja ja so Drohungen die wirken oder Laut werden oder einfach bie nem anderen Menschen anrufen! 

Als ich bei Telekom gekündigt hab ruf ich da vorher extra noch an und dann meinte die Frau "JA da können sie innerhalb von 7 Tagen kündigen" OK also hab ich alles bei KabelBW bereit gemacht. Als ich dann bei KabelBW alles vertragliche geregelt hatte, hab ich nochmal bei Telekom angerufen, dann meint der  am Telefon "JA vor Mai nächsten Jahr können sie nicht kündigen" es war August zu diesem Zeitpunkt. HALLO ich hab mich aufgeregt und mit dem  mal rumgeschrieen. OK dann hab ich bei KabelBW angerufen und der Frau mein Problem geschildert drauf die "JA das kann nicht sein das ist nicht normal" OK ich hab mir dann mal 1 Tag lang AGB´s durchgelesen und nochmal angerufen und ganz blöd gefragt (als ob ich noch nie gefragt hab) dann hat mir die nette Dame von Telekom mitgeteilt "JA innerhalb von 7 Tagen geht das". 

Also echt da hat wohl einfach jeder seine eigene Meinung und sagt was er will?!


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Naja aber wenn man nen 2 Jahresvertrag hat, kann man doch fruehestens nach 2 Jahren kuendigen! Sonst ware das doch unsinnig. Und ab dann verlaengert der Vertrag sich immer um ne bestimmte Zeit (3 Monate oder so) Und dann koennte man alle 3 Monate kuendigen.



keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> HALLO ich hab mich aufgeregt und mit dem  mal rumgeschrieen.
> [...]
> Also echt da hat wohl einfach jeder seine eigene Meinung und sagt was er will?!




Aber die Service Mitarbeiter koennen doch nix fuer. Das is ja das dumme, man bekommt nie nen richtigen Zustaendigen. Die ServiceMitarbeiter geben das auch nur weiter. Und arbeiten dort auch wenn sie manchmal echt keine Ahnung davon haben, was natuerlich bloed ist.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Also wir hatten den Vertrag schon ewig und da war auch nix mit 2 jahresvertrag oder so drin gestanden! 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh dass ich weg bin von dem Schrottladen namens Telekom! Ich hab eigentlich zum Schluß nur noch geschrieen! Nur dumme hatte ich da am Telefon und jeder sagt was anderes! Das letzte halbe Jahr hatten die keine Einzugsermächtigung mehr weil da war in der Rechnung mal was falsch und bis das dann wieder zurückgebucht war... Da hab ich dann einfach am Telefon den mal zur Sau gemacht und die Einzugsermächtigung gekündigt! Ab sofort hab ich dann erstmal die Rechnung kontrolliert und dann überwiesen!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (8. November 2007)

Aber wer geht denn heutzutage noch zu Anbietern, bei denen man so lange gebunden sein wird?


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Naja, wenn man in seinem Gebiet nix anderes bekommt dann schon


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Also wie gesagt beim Telefonvertrag hab ich das noch net gehabt nur bei Handy halt! 

@mimij85: ich weiß schon dass der am Telefon nix für die AGB´s kann aber dann soll er mir das richtig sagen, weil es war ja nicht so wie er das behauptet hat! 

Und ansonsten ist mir das Wurst wenn ich mich aufreg und die Person dann auch noch pampig wird, dann sag ich da schonmal meine Meinung und das kann dann laut werden!


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Nene, ich reg mich auf bevor ich da anruf, dann wenn jmd ans Telefon geht, bin ich sehr nett und ganz freundlich, sage dann immer noch das die ja nix dafuer koennen, am Telefon, aber das das nicht sein kann. Ich weiss ja net wen ich da anner Leitung hab, wenn das dann so jmd is der dann auch noch pampig werden wuerde, und dann aus lauter trotz einfach mal meine "Sorgen" auf den naechsten Tag verschiebt, nene.


----------



## Adi | tmine (8. November 2007)

haha ich verarsch immer so geil die von den Pc Hotlines, z.B. letztens bei DELL, mir war ne HD kaputt gegangen. Also Produktionsfehler irgendwas. 
Ich wusste schon lang das die kaputt war. Aber am Telefon hab ich mich einfach mal blöd gestellt und meinte nur so, ja mein PC startet nimmer. Dann hat der sich da durch den ganzen Fragebogen gerattert, und am schluss sag ich so zu ihm: "Wissen sie im BIOS wird die Platte auch nimmer angezeit, und im RAID Kontroller steht dass eine Fehlt... Ja und ich habe schon alles Kabel ersetzt zum schauen obs daran liegt..." 
Da was der so iritiert, der wusste nimmer was sagen, und meinte nurnoch :"Na dann is die wohl kaputt ne? Wir senden ihnen ne neue ok? " 
Ja und so hatte ich innert 3 Tagen ne neue Platte


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

du bist aber böse MENSCH der arme Mann  

also bei Dell hab ich jetzt für meine Eltern ein Notebook bestellt bin mal gespannt wann das kommt und dann hoffe ich dass ich da keine Probleme mit hab.


----------



## Adi | tmine (8. November 2007)

hehe oke ich kann dir nur sagen DELL is leider nimmer so toll wie früher.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Naja solange das Notebook läuft ist mir ja Wurst wie die Tanten am Telefon so sind! Und für den Preis hätte ich halt sonst nur ein Acer oder so ein Schrott bekommen dann doch lieber Dell  so nen großen Anspruch haben meine Eltern auch nicht da dreht es sich um Emails lesen, im Internet surfen und mal ein Briefchen schreiben!


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Boa draussen schauts schon wieder aus wie um 4 .


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Wenns nur schon 4 wäre! JA also das Wetter macht mich auch ganz fertig. Ich bin eher so der Sommermensch und brauch einfach wärme und Sonne aber von dem hab ich dieses Jahr net wirklich viel bekommen!


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Ja ich auch net. Und Urlaub is auch net mit so wenig Bafoeg. Und davon wird mir nun sogar noch was abgezogen wegen dem Praktikum . Bin ja mal gespannt wie viel ich bekomme, hab naemlich immer noch keinen Bescheid.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Mmh ja gut ich hätte schon in Urlaub können aber ich hab ja alles Geld für die Reise zu meinem Freund gespart (was zwar auch Urlaub ist aber net mit am Strand liegen und so  ) 

Das ist ja der Oberhammer! Also echt das Bafög das kotzt mich schon an! Ich bekomme ja gar nix SUPER ich mein eigentlich würde ja Bafög mal eingeführt zum Studenten das studieren zu ermöglichen aber jetzt kann man das ja voll vergessen! 

Du sag mal mußt du eigentlich auch Gebühren für die FH zahlen oder wie ist das so in Holand? Also ich zahl jetzt pro Semester 600 Euro


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Jo, ein Jahr kostet etwas ueber 1500. Oder halt 10 Monate lang je 150 und nen bissel.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Na da bin ich ja noch billig dran, mit meinen 1200 Euro


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Naja, bin ja not eine der gluecklichen die etwas wiederbekommt aus Holland. Weil ich angefangen hatte zu studiern, als es in Deutschland noch net so weit war mit den Studiengebuehren. Mein Freund bekommt leider nichts mehr zurueck da er erst dieses Semester angefangen hat.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Wie du bekommst Geld zurück? Ich hab auch mit dem Studium angefangen als die Studiengebühren noch net da waren!


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Ja, die haben das so gemacht gehabt, als es in Deutschland noch keine Studiengebuehren gab, gab es fuer die aus Deutschland nen Teil zurueck. Und alle die jetzt anfangen bekommen das net mehr, aber die die das schon bekommen haben, bekommen das noch weiterhin zurueck.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

mmh achso na das ist ja komisch. Ich verstehe ja dass du was zurückbekommst wenn es in Deutschland nix kostet aber jetzt ist es ja unfair gegenüber den anderen. Wobei es für dich ja gut ist  

Ja und was bekommst du da zurück und von wem ist das? Naja wird net die riesen Summe sein


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Naja das Geld gibts aus Holland. Wieviel sag ich hier net ^^, es reicht jedenfalls net ganz fuer die Zeit wo ich noch kein Bafoeg hab.


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Sind wir hier eigentlich schonwieder alleine?


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Achja, wie finanzierst du dir denn die Fahrt zu deinem Freund? Wovon sparst du das Geld, gehst du noch arbeiten?


----------



## keks1984 (8. November 2007)

Ich fahre doch nicht ich fliege  Ich bekomme ja hier sehr gut Geld während dem Praktikum (hab ich dir ja schonmal gesagt) und ansonsten ist das erspartes wo ich noch vom arbeiten letztes Jahr habe! Ich arbeit nebenbei nix und dafür immer in den Semesterferien da bekomm ich gut Geld und da hab ich noch Geld übrig! Ansonsten Gebutstagsgeld und Weihnachtsgeld!


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2007)

Hm, ja fliegen mein ich ja ^^
Naja ok. Sowas wie Weihnachtsgeld und GebGeld bekomm ich ja net ^^. Und das war auch das erste ma das ich in den Ferien arbeiten war ^^. Nur das Geld is fuer mein Laptop draufgegangen.


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

JIPIIIIIIIIIIIIII Freitag  Der schönste Tag der Woche  

Aber dann ist auch bald wieder Montag und der Tag ist so gar nicht schön! 1. sind es dann wieder 4 Tage bis Freitag ist und 2. hab ich da ne Besprechung wo ich 5 Leuten mein Projekt erklär und die dann daran rumkritisieren (unter Umständen  ) Da hab ich jedenfalls gar keine Lust drauf :-(


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

Guten Morgen 

Ich denk jetzt noch nicht an den kommenden Montag, sondern freu mich auf 12 Uhr, denn dann fällt für diese Woche der Bleistift


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

Guten Morgen
Och ich mag Projektvorstellungen^^
Aber ich klage mich heute hier noch mit der DB rum, aber es läuft so langsam Und für heut abend steht Entspannen mit Pizza, Wii, Film gucken auf dem Plan


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Mmh ja um 12 Uhr lass ich den Bleistift auch fallen aber nur für ne Stunde und dann gehts nochmal bis halb 4 rum. 

Mmh aber mir fällt grad ein, ich hab keinen Bleistift egal schmeiß ich eben die Tastatur auf den Boden  

@Tobias: Ne ich hasse das also sprich ich mag es nicht vor mehreren Leuten da meinen Senf zu abzugeben. Bin nicht so der Präsentationsmensch ich drück mich da meistens drum wenn es geht


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

@keks: mimij hat vor kurzem einen Thread aufgemacht: Wie eine Präsentation halten oder so ähnlich


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> @keks: mimij hat vor kurzem einen Thread aufgemacht: Wie eine Präsentation halten oder so ähnlich


Naja es geht weniger dadrum dass ich nicht weiß wie es geht, sondern mehr dadrum dass ich einfach Angst hab vor Leuten zu reden  

Wir hatten in der FH vor dem Praktikum 8 Tage Kurs Präsentationstechnik und Moderationstechnik war ganz intressant. Ich hab da dann auch gelernt wie ich mich etwas beruhige und so aber alles in allem bleibt trotzdem die Panik im ersten Moment und halt davor! Problem ist wenn ich zu sehr Panik bekomme fang ich an Dialekt zu reden und das versteht dann halt keiner mehr so richtig  

Ich bekomme auch jedesmal fast nen Herzinfakt wenn ich ne Klausur hab! Am Anfang des Studiums meinte ein Prof "Wenn sie mal ein  paar Klausuren geschrieben  haben dann ist es ihnen  egal" TJA ich hab jetzt 4 Semester an der FH verbracht und es ist mir immer noch nicht " egal" ich bin auch sehr weit entfernt  Ohne Sekt am Abend und Freund daneben kann ich die Nacht davor nicht schlafen.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

So, da bin ich endlich. Ich hasse Zuege und ich hasse Leute die sich davor werfen. Und dann kommt der Schienenersatzverkehr auch noch ne Stunde spaeter, und man faehrt ne halbe Stunde mit dem Bus statt 10 min mit dem Zug. OH man!


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Ja sowas soll vorkommen! Ich finde sowas einfach nur deshalb e weil ich finde dass wenn ich keinen Lust oder halt keinen Sinn mehr im Leben sehe, dann bring ich mich so um dass nicht noch andere ins Unglück stürze! 

Bei uns am Ort führt ne ICE Strecke vorbei und diese Stelle ist im Umkreis die meist frequentierte Stelle für Leute die noch schnell auf den ICE aufsteigen wollen (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine). Bei der Methode kann man sich sicher sein dass man Tod ist aber an die ganzen Feuerwehrleute die die Bäume abspritzen und die Teile zusammensuchen und den Zugführer der wohl niemehr nen Zug fährt an die denken diejenigen nicht. Wobei ob man sich da was bei denkt das weiß ich net.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Hab mitbekommen, das einem Zugfuehrer von der Strecke das schon 3 mal passiert ist. Ob das jetzt der gleiche war und ob das stimmt keine Ahnung. Das tolle is, das ich jetzt ne Stunde spaeter auf der Arbeit bin, viele die im Bus sassen haetten ne Arbeit schreiben muessen und kamen natuerlich viel zu spat. Und wir sassen hinten im Bus weil der so voll war und noch hinter uns sassen so Tussys die bei jedem Huckel anfingen sich zu freuen.. und immer "Huuiiiii" riefen. Dann haben die auch ncoh so Metal aufm Handy angemacht, boa ich haette sie ja koennen


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Naja also wenn mein Zug bzw. Bus auf dem Weg zur Schule Verspätung hatte da hab ich mich eigentlich immer gefreut außer wenn ne Arbeit angesagt war.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Ja wenn man normal zur schule oder so muss. Aber net wenn man dann ne Stunde draussen steht und net mal sicher ist ob ueberhaupt nen Ersatzbus kommt. Der Typ da von der Information meinte "Ja es SOLLTE ein Bus bestellt sein" oh man.
Aber wenn man dann zu spaet zur Arbeit kommt und dann eig ne Stunde laenger bleiben muss, nervt das


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Ja in dem Fall würde mich das auch nerven! Schule ist ok aber Geschäft ist blöd und am Freitag ja eh! 

BOA ich muß mir am Montag mal meinen I-pod mitnehmen damit ich ein bissl Musik hören kann weil hier ist kein Radio und nix, hier ist so still das ist mir nix.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Hm, irgendwie sind die andern schon wieder verstummt.
Achja mein mp3 player hab ich auch noch vergessen, da ist mein Logbuch drauf und natuerlich Musik fuer den Bus und Zug. Oh man, muss ich wieder aufm Rueckweg dummen Leuten beim laben zuhoern.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

Kaum hab ich hier angefangen, hab ich den Posten des DJs bei mir im Büro an mich gerissen^^ Hier dudelt jeden Tag ordentlich Musik, ohne arbeitet sich doch total schlecht


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Naja es ist ganz gut wenn Ruhe ist, da kann ich mich bei schweren Sachen besser konzentrieren aber grad so wie im Moment da mach ich eher am Design rum da könnte man so etwas Musik schon gebrauchen! Hier hören halt diejenigen die Musik brauchen mit dem Kopfhörer ihre eigene Musik.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Wir haben auch keine Musik, und jeder der Musik hoern will macht das mit Mp3Player und Kopfhoerern.


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

In meiner Ausbildung da hatte ich ein Radio am Platz und das dumme ding hat dauernd gestört und gerauscht (war schon etwas älter) das war erstens mal mächtig nervig und zweitens hatte meine Ausbilderin im Büro ebenfalls nen Radio und den hab ich dann so halbseitig gehört! Das kann vielleicht nerven wenn man rechts und links was anderes hört! 

Jedesmal wenn ich von der Schule kam hatten meine Kollegen (welche nicht direkt an der Tür des anderen Büros saßen) den Radiosender verstellt und ich konnt wieder nach dem Sender suchen, nicht weil ich den unbedingt hören wollte sondern weil ich keine Lust hab zwei Lieder gleichzeitig zu hören. 

Also daher ist mir das so lieber. Wer Musik hören will kann diese hören will und wer Ruhe braucht der hat die auch.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Hm, irgendwie geht die zeit net rum  Bestimmt weil der Tag schon so besch*** anfing


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

naja is ja bald Mittagspause! Also aber gestern ging mein Tag auch wesentlich schneller rum! Ich mach hier auch grad so ein Schrott ich formatiere den Text für meine Pdf das bedeutet dass ich eigentlich nur den text dauernd nach rechts und links verschiebe bis der mal richtig da steht. Das ist mal nen job!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

Och, bei mir ists heut recht schnell, weil recht interessant^^ Datenverlust in DB aufgrund von Fehlern in Excel-File, mir ne Möglichkeit zu überlegen, wie ich etwas ausrechne, sodass es für jeden verständlich aber gleichzeitig nicht ersichtlich ist etc^^


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Bin gerade dabei das die Textfelder die ich selbst programmiert habe, auch so gross sind wie mitgegeben wird, und das muss dann wenn die (Textfelder) net alle auf einen Bildschirm passen gescrollt werden .


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Mmh da ist meine Aufgabe doch lustiger WEIL ich da nix bei denken muß  

So noch 8 minuten dann ist Mittagspause und ich geh zum Media Markt  ich seh schon ich mach jetzt mal ne "Klotour"


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

Was willst du denn bei Media
Ich mach mir jetzt gleich erstmal meinen 5-Minuten-Snack


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

SO und schwupps ist mittag!  

Ich muß nach ner Notebooktasche für meine Eltern schauen, also Preisvergleich und wie die gepolstert. 

Bis um 13 Uhr


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

So, ich werde jetzt auch mal essen Und mir gedanken machen, was ich heut abend schönes kochen könnte, Pizza wird zu teuer^^


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

So liebe Kinder, gebt fein acht, denn ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht: *Wochenende*


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

Schönes WE wünsche ich Ich mach noch bis um 3


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Ich muss noch bis 5 eigentlich (wegen dem dummen Zug ja), aber vllt geh ich um halb 5 ...  DOOF


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

Kopf hoch, die schönste Freude ist doch die Vorfreude


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Hm, ja du hast ja leicht reden ^^. Naja immerhin bin ich schon in Woche 11. Also noch 10 Wochen  Dann Ferien und dann wieder FH


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

Ich wollte dich blos ein wenig aufmuntern


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Danke danke. Aber das klappt erst wieder wenn ich hier fertig bin und wieder in die FH kann ^^. Haette net gedacht das ich mich mal so drauf freuen wuerde wieder in die fh zu koennen


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

Ist denn der Job bzw. das Praktikum so schlimm?


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Ich weiss net, ich kann mich mit keinem so richtig unterhalten (ja liegt auch an mir, brauch halt meine Zeit), sitz hier rum, versuch was. Weiss aber net wirklcih was ich machen soll. Bin halt fast nur gewoehnt in der Gruppe zu arbeiten. Und net dieses alles alleine planen, entwerfen und programmiern. Und am Ende kommt eh wieder nur raus das ich  programmiert hab, weil es net so is wie die sich das vorgestellt haben, bzw wissen die selbst net genau wie es ausschauen soll. Es gibt ja schon so ein Programm was ich mache, und den den ich um Hilfe bitten soll, hat das alte gemacht. Natuerlich verweist er staendig auf sein Programm. Da frag ich mich warum ich das neu machen soll. Werd dauernt verglichen mit dem andern Praktikanten, das wenn ich das hier fertig habe ja auch noch viele kleine Projecte zwischendurch machen koennte, bla bla bla.


----------



## sebi85 (9. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gesehen, dass ihr euch über mit über 1400 einträgen über langeweile unterhaltet und eine wirkliche interessensgemeinschaft gebildet habt. ich kann euch nachfühlen. ich bin auch informatikstudent und langweile mich in den vorlesungen, die hälfte hat man schon gehört oder ist einfach uninteressant.

muss gerade finanzmangement über mich ergehen lassen und würde viel lieber was programmieren, wie ihr das machen dürft.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

HI sebi willkommen ^^
Naja ich studier ja auch Informatik. Aber sowas wie Finanzmanagement hatten wir net. Nur letztes Semster Recht und Ethik. 
Sonst programmiern wir sehr viel in der FH, gehst du denn zur UNI oder FH? Und welches Semester?

Achja: Achte auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung, sonst kommt Maik mit der Peitsche


----------



## sebi85 (9. November 2007)

ich studiere angewandte informatik fachrichtung wirtschaftsinformatik im 7. semester in deutschland an einer fh, die sich inzwischen einfach hochschule nennt(der verweis auf deutschland nur, weil ich auch gelesen habe, dass es hier schweizer gibt).
da ich die richtung wirtschaftsinformatik gewählt habe, habe ich auch relativ viel bwl. ich habe den zweig nicht wegen bwl gewählt sondern eher wegen der anderen fächer.

jetzt gleich kommt ein schon eher interessantes fach, dbIII. Man lernt ne menge über DBMS von oracle und lernt die programmiersprache pl/sql. allerdings können die übungsleiter leider garnichts.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Net nur Schweiz auch Niederlande 
Bei uns gibts dort eig nur Informatik, Technische Informatik, Wirtschaftsinformatik und noch ne Informatik Richtung mit Wirtschaft und Technik gemischt, wie ich das verstanden hab (kenn den deutschen Namen aber net ^^)
Und Oracle und SQL find ich genauso langweilig wie Recht und Ethik bzw BWL *wuerg*

Naja das mit der Gross und Kleinschreibung gilt immer noch, sonst bist du ganz schnell wieder hier geloescht ^^


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

SOOO ich bin auch wieder da! Im blöden Media Markt gabs mal gar nix zur auswahl. Egal

Ich studier auch Wirschaftsinformatik im 6 Semester also ich mach grad das Praxissemester. @sebi85: Welcher Stadt studierst du? 

@mimij85: Deshalb heißt ja Informatik nicht Wirtschaftsinformatik  weil kein Wirschaftliches dabei ist


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> SOOO ich bin auch wieder da! Im blöden Media Markt gabs mal gar nix zur auswahl. Egal
> 
> Ich studier auch Wirschaftsinformatik im 6 Semester also ich mach grad das Praxissemester. @sebi85: Welcher Stadt studierst du?
> 
> @mimij85: Deshalb heißt ja Informatik nicht Wirtschaftsinformatik  weil kein Wirschaftliches dabei ist




WB keks 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte er ja nur "Informatikstudent" geschrieben ^^.


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Wo iser den jetzt? Überhaupt wir haben NOCH nicht die 1500 Einträge das kommt noch!


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Ja wir sind kurz davor. Aber gleich sinds 100 Seiten 
Na er schrieb doch was von gleich wirds interessanter. Vielleicht, laesst der dann den Laptop aus ^^


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Und das obwohl ich ne Frage gestellt hab, Das ist aber net nett  

Genau mmh kommt die 100. Seite jetzt ....

Ma probieren


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Ja. Glueckwunsch ^^

Naja is halt nen Kerl, musst du dran denken ^^


----------



## sebi85 (9. November 2007)

Ok, wenn hier gewünscht wird, dass Groß geschrieben wird dann mache ich das doch glatt.
Ich dachte nur unter Informatikern ist es eigentlich üblich nur klein zu schreiben.

@keks: 
Ich studiere in Fulda und wo studierst du?


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Ja wir sind kurz davor. Aber gleich sinds 100 Seiten


Das dürfte dann an deinen Einstellungen liegen, wieviel Beiträge pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen, denn bei mir hat eben erst  Seite 38 begonnen.

Die 1500 Beträge machen wir heute aber noch ganz locker voll


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

sebi85 hat gesagt.:


> Ok, wenn hier gewünscht wird, dass Groß geschrieben wird dann mache ich das doch glatt.
> Ich dachte nur unter Informatikern ist es eigentlich üblich nur klein zu schreiben.
> [...]



Ich ebin das eig auch nur gewoehnt, aber *schleim ein* ich bin zugerne hier um mich mit allen zu unterhalten *schleim aus*, also fuege ich mich. Naja hat wohl nix mit Informatikern zu tun ^^, davon hab ich eher das ich einige Woerter wie beim programmiern zusammenschreiben will und dann den 2. Wortteil gross ^^


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

OH da iser wieder  

Ich studier in Karlsruhe! Die haben sich auch umfirmiert  Ich glaube dass jede FH jetzt HS heißt?! Die ganzen Leute wo ich kenne bei denen war das auch der Fall! 

Achso @mimij85: Also bei mir ist das hier genauso ich komme mir als auch so vor wie wenn alles an mir vorbeigeht! Ich bin auch so dass ich eher etwas länger halt brauche zum warm werden! Mein Freund meinte letzt dass ich am Anfang in der Schule ganz ruhig war und erst nach ner Weile dann geredet hab (nun red ich ihm zuviel, man kann es doch auch nie Recht machen  ).


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Vorallem ist das voll komisch. Ich hab kein Problem damit jmd auf der Strasse anzusprechen und zu fragen wo es langgeht, oder wo irgendwas is. Aber wenn ich hier net weiterkomme, brauchts immer mal ne Zeit bis ich mich aufraffe und traue zu fragen. Am ersten Tags wars am schlimmsten, ich wusste ja noch net wo das Klo ist, da hab ich mindestens 2 Stunden gebraucht bis ich mich getraut hab zu fragen wo das wohl ist


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei mir waren es auch 100 wo stellst du das ein?


Benutzerkontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen ändern -> Anzeige von Themen


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

War bei mir am Anfang aber auch nicht anders. Aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich hier richtig wohl


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Benutzerkontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen ändern -> Anzeige von Themen




HAbs grad gefunden, deshalb hab ich meinen Beitrag gelöscht  Aber danke

@mimij85: JA also ich hab sonst auch ne große Klappe. Ich sitz hier als auch rum und denk "So jetzt frag ich jemand und dann hab ich doch wieder keine Lust" blöd ist auch dass ich nie genau weiß wenn ich da fragen soll! Ich frag dann immer eine Person und wenn die mir net helfen kann holt mir die jemand


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> War bei mir am Anfang aber auch nicht anders. Aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich hier richtig wohl



Hier im Forum oder in der Firma oder Beides? *gg*


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Och noe, ich merk gerade das ich die eine Klasse fast genauso aufgebaut hab wie die andere, also von den Methoden her, nur die Methoden selbst machen verschiedene Sache, d.h. ich koennte das Interface von der andere Klasse benutzen. Aber dann muss ich das alle so umschreiben


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Ach überseh das doch einfach  und wenn dich jemand drauf anspricht sagst "UPS das hab ich noch gar net bemerkt "


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Naja, dann darf ich das eh wieder von vorne machen. Das witzige ist ja, der andere Mitarbeiter heir meinte das wuerde 1 1/2 Wochen dauern, das zu Programmiern. OMFG. Ich sitz jetzt beim 2. Versuch (der erste hat ca 8 Wochen gedauert) und bin jetzt schon ca 6 Wochen mit dem 2. beschaeftigt. Ich fuehl mich jetzt schon total mies, und als ob ich nix koennte


----------



## Tobias Köhler (9. November 2007)

1500  Juhu^^


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Mmh naja wenn die bei euch da sehr drauf achten ist dass natürlich blöd! Also da bin ich froh ich werd hier eigentlich net so arg genervt. Mein Chef hat schaut sich das Programm an aber und dann hab ich da auch ein paar Sachen geändert aber es hielt sich in Grenzen. Hauptsächlich meinte er dass ich doch mal mehr kommentieren soll  Ich hab aber schon viel kommentiert NAJA hab ich halt noch mehr kommentiert 

Da darfst dich jetzt aber nicht nieder machen lassen! Bist ja schließlich im Praktikum zum lernen! Und das machst du halt nur durch solche Aktionen, ich hab als ich mein gesamtes Programm geschrottet hab auch dann gelernt. Ich blöde Kuh hab nämlich mit Strings verglichen SOWAS blödes aber auch und als ich dann die Französische Resourcdatei eingespielt hab ... das könnt ihr euch vorstellen was da los war! Leider sollte das Programm zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon längst beim Admin sein, welcher es auf den Webserver aufspielen mußte!


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Tobias Köhler hat gesagt.:


> 1500  Juhu^^



Darauf hast du wohl die ganze Zeit gewartet ^^ Glueckwunsch 


@keks
Naja die achten da net so drauf. Nur das is halt deprimierend fuer mich wenn ich hoere der wuerde das in 1 1/2 Wochen programimeren. Klar kann ich das net so schnell schaffen wie der, aber wenn ich jetzt von meiner Zeit die Entwurfszeit abrechne bin ich ca bei 3 Wochen Programmiern, also schon das doppelte der Zeit. Und ich bin ja noch net mal fertig 
Und das mit dem Kommentar kenn ich ^^, hab jetzt auch mehr reingesetzt


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

OHHHH ich hab ganz übersehen dass wir unser Ziel erreicht haben und nun? 2222  

@mimij85: Naja also mein Chef hat zu mir auch gesagt dass ein geübter Programmierer die ganze Sache in 2 Wochen gemacht hätte und ich hab glaube 10 oder so gebraucht  Aber da er mich noch gelobt hat und gesagt dass ich das sehr gut gemacht hab und auch schnell (er hätte gedacht es dauert länger) war ich zufrieden! 

Mein Freund sagt immer "Der Code ist der Kommentar" also wenn mein Chef mal demsein Code gesehen hätte TJA da hätte der nach Kommentaren gebettelt


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

Da hab ich es als "Nicht-Programmierer" doch etwas einfacher: mein Chef gibt mir eine Einführung in das Projekt, also um was für ein Bauvorhaben es sich handelt (Neubau, Aufstockung, Sanierung, o.ä.) und dann leg ich auch schon los, entweder von Hand am Zeichentisch oder im CAD - und mit Kommentieren ist da nicht viel. 

Ab und zu schaut er mir dann über die Schultern und staunt jedes Mal auf Neuste, wie weit ich schon wieder bin  

Nach fünf Jahren sollte er mein Arbeitstempo eigentlich kennen, aber so ein "verstecktes" Lob nehm ich natürlich gerne mit


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

@Keks
Erst die 2000 dann 2222 

@Maik
Dafuer musst du ja auch kreativ sein, und man hat sicher doch mal kreative Pausen, wo einem nix einfaellt?!


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

TJA du kannst ja da mal in deine "Bilder" was reinkommentieren


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

"Bilder"? :suspekt:

Ich erstelle technische Zeichnungen und der einzige "Kommentar", der sich darin von mir wiederfindet, ist mein Name als Planersteller / -bearbeiter


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Och noe, ich hab schon wieder hunger... Ich bin so ein vielfrass ^^
Und waere die dumme Bahn net koennte ich in 40 min gehn, aber NEIN es ist mir wiedermal net gegoennt. Aber ich glaub ich geh dann in ner Stunde.


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

@Maik: Ja Bilder  mmh na dann mußt eben mit Farbe arbeiten  bundstifte hast du doch bestimmt


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber bei der Baueingabe (Bauantrag) setzen wir gemäß der LBO (Landesbauordnung) vordefinierte Farben ein, um in den Plänen darzustellen, was neu gebaut wird, was abgebrochen wird, um was für ein Baumaterial es sich handelt (Mauerwerk / Stahlbeton), usw.

Solch Eingabepläne sind mitunter manchmal ganz schön bunt, die späteren Werk- und Detailpläne für die Handwerker auf der Baustelle hingegen sind dann ganz nüchtern schwarz/weiss gehalten.


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Nö ich hab so nen Plan noch nicht gesehen nur in schwarz/weiss  das ist ja hübsch also hast du ja auch deine Freude mit den Farben!


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

So richtig Spaß an den Farben hab ich nur dann, wenn die Ansichten des Objekts in mehreren Varianten coloriert werden sollen, um dem Bauherren ein paar Vorschläge zu unterbreiten, wie sich die Fassade gestalten lässt.

Die reglementierten "LBO-Farben" sind da doch etwas eingeschränkt und langweilig.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

Als ich inner 10. Klasse mein Praktikum beim Architekturbuero gemacht hab, hat mir das technische Zeichnen auch keinen Spass gemacht ^^ alles so langweilig schwarz und weiss, das modell dann in 3D zu bauen und einzurichten, war schon interessanter


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Intressant das hört sich sehr schön an, also jetzt mal im ernst! Aber da muß man schon sehr kreativ sein oder bekommst du da ein paar Wünsche von den Bauherren?


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

Kommt darauf an: es gibt Bauherren, die habe eine konkrete Vorstellung und benötigen keine  Beratung und andere wiederum haben keine richtige Idee und besitzen auch nicht das Vorstellungsvermögen, und denen stehen wir dann beratend zur Seite 

Ist manchesmal in der Vorentwurfsphase ganz schön stressig, wenn sie sich dann ständig umentscheiden.


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

Aha naja also ich bin net so kreativ das wäre wohl kein Job für mich  Bei mir reicht es grad so zum gestalten der Website  aber so räumliches denken oder so HUI da hörts auf! Und ich denke mal das wäre in dem Beruf ganz praktisch


----------



## Maik (9. November 2007)

Wenn die Pläne von Hand am Zeichentisch erstellt werden, und ein Schnitt durch das Haus gelegt wird, benötigt man schon ein gewisses räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen, um zu wissen, welche "Kanten" unmittelbar geschnitten werden, welche verdeckt sind, welche ggfs. hinter der Schnittlinie liegen und somit unsichtbar sind.

Im CAD läuft das da ja dann automatisch ab.

Aber man lernt ja in der Ausbildung beide "Systeme" (von Hand zeichnen / CAD-Anwendung) und kann das räumliche Denken schulen und trainieren, dafür gibt's dann das Fach "Darstellende Geometrie".


----------



## keks1984 (9. November 2007)

SOOO ich schmeiß dann mal meine Tastatur auf den Boden  und geh wünsch euch ein schönes WE!


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2007)

So ich mach mich auch mal, die spieln gleich unreal tournament, wenn ich mitspielen wuerde fangen die noch an zu weinen  schones WE


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Guten morgen 
Noch keiner da der sich hier gemeldet hat? Was los?


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Ich dachte ich laß dir mal die Ehre  

Morgen na wie läufts? Hast du dich am WE gut erholt? 

Bin schon ganz hibbelig um halb 11 fahr ich mit meinem Chef zu einer anderen Niederlassung und dann wird da mal mein Programm vorgestellt... Hoffe es passt soweit alles hab echt keine Lust mehr!


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Och ja, ausser das unser i-net fast die ganze Zeit net funktionierte. Waren noch lecker essen  und haben nen Fernseher fuer die Zeit wo kein i-net da is ^^. Aber morgen kommt der Techniker, mal sehen was der rausfindet.

Ich muss auch noch ne Praesentation halten, ich mag auch net. Ich drueck dir ganz doll die Daumen, das alles gut laeuft


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Ich hasse das einfach! Du stehst da rum vor den anderen Leuten und jeder klotzt dich an! Und wenn der nette Herr vom Vertrieb dann noch ne Änderung möchte dann fragt er immer ganz nett "Ja geht sowas überhaupt ich kenn mich ja nicht aus beim programmieren?!" ich kenn mich da auch nicht so gut aus  Ich schau dann immer fragend meinen Chef an, welcher dann erklärt ob sowas möglich ist! 

OH dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück und Spass mit dem Techniker!


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Irgendwie sind wir schon wieder alleine hier ^^

Naja ich seh das eh schon kommen, der kommt vorbei und alles laeuft wunderbar. Oder er sagt, Modem muss ausgetauscht werden, oder er sagt der Router muss weg. Irgendsowas wird dabei rauskommen.


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

nein.. ihr seit nicht alleine 
arbeiten ist sooooo toollll.. ich freu mich jeden montag wieder... ich steh schon oft um 6 uhr auf, weils ja in 2std losgeht.. man ... macht das spass...


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

Morgen an alle,

so wie ich das sehe, habt ihr alle fleisig gepostet in der Woche in der ich Berufsschule hatte ^^


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

@maza: HUI da ist aber einer motiviert heute 

@Matze: Ja wir haben alles letzte Woche alles gegeben


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

das is ironie du ....
oh man... studivz rult einfach...


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Und hast dich gut in der Berufsschule erholt?


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

Bevor ich jetzt die 500 Seiten die ihr die letzte Woche geschrieben habt durlese, hab ich irgend ein wichtiges Thema verpasst, wie z.B. Eine erneute Diskussion über alkohol ^^ ^^


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Du hast nur den 1337 Eintrag und den 1500 Eintrag verpasst, und bei Standard Forum Einstellungen den Eintrag auf die 100. Seite


----------



## Raynsch (12. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

bin grad zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert und es ist schön zu sehen das noch andere einen gemütlichen Morgen haben.
Wie gehts denn so?

Gruß Johannes


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Genau ansonsten haben wir nicht´s wirklich wichtiges besprochen! Kannst dir also das durchlesen sparen  

@maza: Schon klar das das ironie war!


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Guten morgen Raynsch,

was machst du denn das du einen gemuetlichen morgen hast?


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Raynsch hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> bin grad zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert und es ist schön zu sehen das noch andere einen gemütlichen Morgen haben.
> Wie gehts denn so?
> ...



Joa wir sitzen hier immer jeden Tag gemütlich und vertreiben uns den Tag  

Was machst du so? Student, Azubi...?


----------



## Raynsch (12. November 2007)

Na das sind ja mal prompte Antworten. 
Ja also ich bin Student und mache aber grad mein Praxissemster bei Volkswagen.
Da mein Chef heute morgen aber nicht da ist muss ich hier eigentlich nur die Stellung halten und aufs Telefon aufpassen.
Gehts euch da ähnlich? Ich weiß, ich könnte mir jetz hier die letzten 100 Seiten durchlesen, dann würde ich das sicher erfahren, aber dann wäre es euch ja langweilig ;-)


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

Nein nicht wircklich,
aber trotzdem schlagen wir hier die Zeit tot. Es ist doch schon fast ein Motto von diesem Thread: "Yeah! Nur noch X Stunde/n bis ich aus hab"
^^


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Dann passt du ja gut in unsere Runde ^^. Bin auch im Praxissemester. In der 12.  Woche von 21. 
Was studierst du denn und welches Semester?


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Ich bin Student bzw. Studentin (Wirtschaftsinformatik)  und mache mein Praxissemester in der Softwareentwicklung einer Spedition. Naja und manchmal hab ich einfach keine große Lust zum arbeit  aber im Grunde gibts da meistens was zum arbeiten.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (12. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Ich schreib auch mal wieder, damit ihr seht, dass ich auch noch da bin^^
Aber komme momentan ganz gut voran


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Also ich hab noch 10 Wochen ohne zwei Wochen Urlaub an Weihnachten  und bin im 6 Semester


----------



## Raynsch (12. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab noch 10 Wochen ohne zwei Wochen Urlaub an Weihnachten  und bin im 6 Semester



Na da machst du ja fast das gleiche wie ich. Ich studiere auch WI und bin grad im fünften Semester. Und im übrigen komme ich eigentlich auch aus BaWü, allerdings aus dem schönen Freiburg.


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

mist.. genau so alt und erst im 3ten..


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Raynsch hat gesagt.:


> Na da machst du ja fast das gleiche wie ich. Ich studiere auch WI und bin grad im fünften Semester. Und im übrigen komme ich eigentlich auch aus BaWü, allerdings aus dem schönen Freiburg.



Genau also ich bin noch Diplomer  wo studierst du den? Oder hab ich das jetzt überlesen 

Mensch bei uns im Büro ist heut mal wieder arschkalt! Die Heizung war übers WE aus und daher ist der Raum total ausgekühlt! Aber in 10 min geh ich ja mit Chef zur Systempräsentation AAAAA naja um 13 Uhr bin ich dann wieder online


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

maza hat gesagt.:


> mist.. genau so alt und erst im 3ten..



Wieso denn erst im 3.? Hast du nen Jahr/Semester wiederholt oder hast du nach der Schule noch was anderes gemacht?


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

ja ich hab 2 klassen wiederholt 
und hab dann noch zivi gemacht.. und hab vor 2 jahren noch was anders angefangen zu studieren.. naja.. dann kommt das schon mal vor .. aber hauptsache man hat das richtige jetz gefunden


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

@maza: Warum wie alt bist du den? 

Ich bin ja auch nicht mehr die jüngste


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Naja, ich haette die 13 auch wiederholen muessen, aber hab ich net gemacht, da ich 1. keine Lust mehr auf die Schule hatte (vorallem auf den Mathelehrer und auf sowas wie BWL) und 2. konnt ich an der FH in Holland auch mit meiner schulischen Fachhochschulreife so studieren  
Und das mit zivi is natuerlich bloed, gut das ich das net machen muss ^^


----------



## Raynsch (12. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Genau also ich bin noch Diplomer  wo studierst du den? Oder hab ich das jetzt überlesen


Ja ich hatte leider nur noch die Chance als bachelor anzufangen.
Studieren tuh ich übrigens in Berlin und für das Praktikum bin ich jetz in Braunschweig, so kommt man immer ien bisschen rum. 



keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Aber in 10 min geh ich ja mit Chef zur Systempräsentation AAAAA naja um 13 Uhr bin ich dann wieder online


Na denn wünsch ich dir viel Spaß bei eurer Präsi


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

bin genau so alt wie du  23....
aber studieren macht spass.. und so früh arbeiten wollt ich eh nicht bzw hab ich nie vor gehabt.. aber jetz das praktikum macht scho spass... hab mich dann doch fürs richtige (w-info) entschieden...


----------



## Raynsch (12. November 2007)

Ich bin leider schon ein alter Hase. (26) 
Hab aber dafür vorher schon eine Ausbildung gemacht und so weiß man die angenehme Zeit des studierens noch mehr zu schätzen. Der Studiengang WI scheint hier ja sehr beliebt zu sein.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Ja bei euch schon, ich versteh das net. Wirtschaft ist so was langweiliges!


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

ja wirtschafts-info is ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit bwl.. das is mal langweilig... vorallem muss man dazu net wirklcih was können...


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Naja wenn ich wirtschaft schon hoere, schlaf ich schon ein


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

*schnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrccchhh*.... hä was wie war das Theme?
... Wirtschaaaaaa......zzzzz....... *schnarch*


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

H3h3, danke fuer die Unterschuetzung, so seh ich das naemlich auch


----------



## Maik (12. November 2007)

Mahlzeit 

@maza: Das ist jetzt meine letzte Bitte, dich an unsere Netiquette bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu halten 



> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. *"Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.*


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

Ist ja auch so:
Mein Betriebswirtschafts-Lehrer ist schlimmer als Valium ^^


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

@Maik
Mahlzeit

Ich wusste doch irgendwas fehlt:
"Achte auf die Gross- und Kleinschreibung" Habs schon vermisst


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Zitat:
> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht...



Na ja, ich glaube dieser Punkt trifft auf diesen Thread nicht mehr zu, ist ja schon fast ein Chat ^^.

und 


Maik hat gesagt.:


> Mahlzeit


lassen wir hier doch wohl durchgehen oder ^^


----------



## Maik (12. November 2007)

Selbst wenn Ihr hier im Minutentakt postet, so ist dieser Thread bzw. das Smalltalk-Forum kein "Chatroom", und hier gelten die gleichen Regeln wie im übrigen Forum auch.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

An die Gross und Kleinschreibung halten wir uns ja auch (eigentlich alle)  *stolz guck* 
Nur mit dem "1-Zeilige-Posts" ist das so ne Sache. Aber da wir nun schon so viele Antworten haben und bisher noch nichts gesagt wurde, gehe ich davon aus das dies in Ordnung geht  Und wir haben ja auch oefters interessante Themen zum diskutiern 
Sollten fuer heute auch mal wieder eins suchen.


----------



## Maik (12. November 2007)

Mein Hinweis bzgl. der mangelhaften Groß- und Kleinschreibung galt einzig und allein maza.

Im übrigen habe ich die relevante Stelle im Netiquetten-Zitat *fett* markiert.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Ich weiss, ich red ja auch von dem 1-Zeiligen-Post Zeug 
Also Maik erzaehl wie war dein Wochenende? Was spannendes erlebt, wovon du uns berichten moechtest?


----------



## Maik (12. November 2007)

Hab am Wochenende in unserer Küche die restliche Beleuchtung installiert und angeschlossen.

Ansonsten hab ich eine ruhige Kugel geschoben, war mit meiner Süssen am Neckar ausgiebig spazieren und hab mir die Samstagnacht bis zum frühen Sonntagmorgen mit DVDs um die Ohren geschlagen.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Spaziern? Bei der Kaelte? brrrrr 
Soso, Samstagnacht DVDs geschaut  Und kannst uns nen Film empfehlen?


----------



## Maik (12. November 2007)

Mit den richtigen Klamotten am Leib kann man es doch draussen aushalten, wir haben ja schliesslich keine sibirischen Klimaverhältnisse mit bis zu -50°.

Ich hab mir mal wieder die "Matrix"-Triologie angeschaut.


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

Boah na gut! Ich werd mich bessern...
Ich hab gestern Frei: Gespielt mit Mehmet Scholl angschaut.
Der is echt mal cool der Film.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Naja, dann bleibt immer noch das Argument "Bewegen, iiihh" ^^

Aso, also keinen neueren Film.


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Naja, dann bleibt immer noch das Argument "Bewegen, iiihh" ^^



Bisschen faul geworden von der PC Arbeit ^^?


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Hm, ne ich war schon immer faul  Und spazierngehen find ich im Allgemeinen sowieso total langweilig.


----------



## Maik (12. November 2007)

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als sich draussen an der frischen Luft aufzuhalten, und mal für ein zwei Stunden den "Alltag" beim Spazierengehen zu vergessen. Da kann ich richtig abschalten und mich entspannen.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Meinen "Alltag" vergess ich beim zoggen  Wenn ich genervt bin wird CS gespielt und sonst Sword of the new world


----------



## Maik (12. November 2007)

Naja, ich brauch da eine richtige Abwechslung zur täglichen Arbeit am PC und dem Supporten hier im Forum.


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

Bei mir ist das genauso, wenn ich eine Woche lang keinen Sport gemacht hab, dann fühle ich mich irgendwie schlapp.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Oh wei, wir sind schon anstrengend 
Zur richtigen Abwechslung quael ich mich ab un zu ins Fitnesstudio , bzw zum auspowern


----------



## Adi | tmine (12. November 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ich brauch da eine richtige Abwechslung zur täglichen Arbeit am PC und dem Supporten hier im Forum.


Ja genau, eine richtige Abwechslung zum Alltag braucht man doch ! 
Bei mir ist das immer der Sport (Handball 5mal die Woche) und wenn ich z.B. wie jetzt nicht mittun kann wegen einer Verletzung , dann hab ich ja immer noch meine Freundin und mit der kann ich mir auch die Zeit totschlagen


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Kinder Kinder habt ihr euch wieder gestriten während meiner Abwesenheit  

Naja also ein Chatroom ist das natürlich nicht hier aber schon nahe dran! Wobei du (Maik) ja manchmal auch so nen Einzeiler schreibst  

Sodele also ich hab jetzt mal lustig noch ein paar Änderungen die ich net wirklich lustig finde! Also echt da wollte doch tatsächlich so eine Tante vom Einkauf sich an meiner Datenbank zu schaffen machen! Ich zitiere "HA da könnten sie doch einfach noch eine extra Spalte machen oder sie machen einfach eine weitere Tabelle" SISCHER SISCHER da mach ich "einfach" mal ne Tabelle rein und dann muß ich halt "einfach" meine gesamte Berechnung ändern! Glaub ich spinne bis die Tante das kapiert hat dass man da nicht einfach die Datenbank ändert! 

Genauso das Design "Ja da müssen wir dann mal noch am Design was ändern also aber das wird ja kein Problem sein für sie oder?" HALLO ja ich änder doch nicht einfach mal das gesamte Design, besonders da der junge Herr der die Geschichte betreut schon Wochen das Design vor der Nase hat!  

Also echt das war jetzt mal wieder ein Kracher! 

So und zu eurem Wirtschaft ist sch... Thema  also das ist ja echt nur ein sehr geringer Teil von der BWL die wir da haben! Und ansonsten find ich die Theorie von irgendwelchen Kommunikationssystemen (wie so ne tolle Vorlesung bei mir heißt) genauso oder noch langweiliger ist als Wirtschaft!


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Vielleicht seit ihr schon zu alt *fg*
Ich bin es nicht anders gewoehnt als den ganzen Tag von morgens bis abends vor dem PC/ Laptop zu sitzen  Ich glaub ich waere verloren, wenn mein Laptop jetzt kaputt gehn wuerde, bzw dann wuerd ich ganzen Tag fernsehen, un davon wird man ja erst recht bescheuert im Kopf


----------



## Maik (12. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Wobei du (Maik) ja manchmal auch so nen Einzeiler schreibst


Wie gesagt, ich bezog mich in dem Zitat ausschliesslich auf die durchgängige Kleinschreibung, und hab die betreffende Zeile *fett* markiert.


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

@keks
Naja, das rumgemeckert wird ist doch normal ^^. Die werden NIE zufrieden sein.


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

@mimij85: Is mir klar dass die meckern aber wenn mir hier Sachen einfach mal ganz anderst erklärt werden und dann aufeinmal ist es doch so SORRY das regt mich mal mächtig auf! Dann hat mir hier die Tante ein paar Sachen an den Kopf geworfen sorry das ist doch nicht mein Problem wenn hier keiner mal sagt was sache ist! ALSO ECHT bin mal gespannt und wie immer soll die Änderungen am besten schon produktiv sein! IS ja logisch das mach ich geschwind mal!


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Nich aufregen ^^
Genauso wie immer alle meckern, ist es doch so, das der eine dies will und der andere will was anderes.


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Ja und der Hammer kommt erst noch die hätten auch noch ne neue Aufgabe HAAAA HAAAA und das Problem ist ich hab keine Zeit! Ich muß ja noch ein anderes Projekt machen da kann ich aber die ganze Zeit nix dran machen weil mich das alte noch aufhält! Bis Ende des Praktikum sollte ich das neue Projekt aber fertig haben ist ja blöd wenn das jemand anderes fertig machen soll! BOA jetzt muß mein Chef jemand finden der das machen kann bloss leider gibts hier keinen der Langeweile hat!  

Achso und meinen netten Kollegen soll ich nun auch mal in der nächsten Abteilungsbesprechung vorstellen was ich hier so die ganze Zeit mach! OH GOTT nochmal sowas dummes!


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

bei welcher firma arbeitest du denn?


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

maza hat gesagt.:


> bei welcher firma arbeitest du denn?




Warum?  Simon Hegele Spedition und Logistik und dafür machen wir hier in der Softwareentwicklung die ganzen Anwendungen fürs Lager und soweiter...


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Also wenn Maza gleich net mehr antwortet, wissen wir warum (@maza das war ein Hinweis)

@keks
Er will dich besuchen kommen


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Als her mit den Männern  ich bin unersättlich! 

Gut das war jetzt ein Witz! Möchte ich betonen nicht dass es hier noch sonstwas heißt!


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Ok, was is mit Frauen?


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Mmh also bei Frauen da bin ich dann doch gesättigt  Wir wollen es ja nicht übertreiben! DA wäre ich ja nie fertig  

Mmh sind wir alleine? Wahrscheinlich warten alle bis wir hier "unter uns" versaute Details veröffentlichen hihi


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Das haetten se wohl gerne, nene ne.


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

@keks1984
Einerseits: Ja
Andererseits: Ich komm grad aus meiner Pause


----------



## maza (12. November 2007)

Ich denk da nie dran...! Nein ich will sie nicht besuchen kommen... hehe
Ich mein nur das so ein Arbeitsklima eher auf eine kleine Firma zutrifft.
UND JAAA! wir warten...


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Dann lest euch den Thread Doppelguave durch 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/bildbearbeitung-illustration/295058-doppelagave.html#post1521882


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

@maza: Ne also so klein ist die Firma eigentlich nicht! Aber naja der Herr der das Programm in Auftrag gegeben hat ist dauernd unterwegs Itallien, Frankreich, Chicago... und hat meiner Meinung nach etwas zu spät dem Einkauf das Programm gezeigt! Das hätte er halt mal am Anfang machen sollen. Aber ein paar Wochen vor Produktivstart wirds halt e bissl zu eng! 

Ja ja dafür würde es sich dann auch lohnen etwas länger im Geschäft zu bleiben und die Arbeit später zu machen 



mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Dann lest euch den Thread Doppelguave durch
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/bildbearbeitung-illustration/295058-doppelagave.html#post1521882



Ich seh die Delphine nicht  so ein ähnliches Bild hab ich schonmal gesehen aber ich kann die Delphine echt net sehen, muß ich meinen Kopf drehen? OH GOTT ich bin total versaut. 

Achso und diese Algarve (was auch immer das eigentlich ist) die nervt mich da rechts (bei Neues im Showroom) eh schon die ganze Zeit! Da kann man doch an nix anderes denken!


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

@keks1984
Dann mach halt das Fenster zu ^^ (den Button -> "^")


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Das beweist wohl das SIE verklemmt ist und nicht wir versaut ^^



			
				keks1984 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich seh die Delphine nicht  so ein ähnliches Bild hab ich schonmal gesehen aber ich kann die Delphine echt net sehen, muß ich meinen Kopf drehen? OH GOTT ich bin total versaut.
> 
> Achso und diese Algarve (was auch immer das eigentlich ist) die nervt mich da rechts (bei Neues im Showroom) eh schon die ganze Zeit! Da kann man doch an nix anderes denken!



Also die Delphine sind die Schatten, deck einfach mal den Rest ab und nur den Schatten da lassen (zwischen den Beinen der Frau  zb, oder unterm Arm)


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

oder sie hatte ... hmm wie soll ichs ausdrücken .... schon laaaaaaaaaaaaaaannge keinen festen Freund mehr ^^


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Sie hat aber dennoch Brueste, und wird sie ja wohl net nur weil sie keinen Freund hat wegoperieren lassen


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

wer weiß, vieleicht ist sie ja ne Amazone


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

OK ich kann das Bild tatsächlich zu machen hab ich net dran gedacht! 

Ich bin nicht verklemmt! Mmh das mit den Delphinen also muß ich mir nochmal anschauen  

@Matze: Mein Freund ist seid dem 17 August in New York! Also  ja ich hatte ... wie soll ich das jetzt ausdrücken  OK weiß ja jeder bescheid


----------



## Adi | tmine (12. November 2007)

lol super Themen haben wir hier mal wieder XD

Also ich sah erst auch keine Delphine, erst als ich den Text gelesen hatte. Ich dachte schon, dass da irgendwas anderes noch zu sehen sei. ... nur hab nix gefunden


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

An dem Bild hat mich net gestört dass die wie Brüste ausssehen sondern ich find die Farbe so schrecklich und dann finde ich dass die Nip... schon etwas extrem dargestellt sind das ist ja wohl nicht der Natur nachempfunden!

Achso wo wir grad beim Thema sind! 

http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/spo.../11/12/gomez/koerperteil-tor,geo=2924910.html

das war dann wohl schmerzlich oder Jungs


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

@keks
Ich meinte doch net dich!
Ich meinte die Jeannine ^^, dass sie verklemmt ist und net wir versaut so wie sie das sagte


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

Ob es jetzt Brüste oder Delphine(aber seltsame) oder einfach nur ne ganz normale Pflanze is, ich finds erstaunlich was für Aufmerksamkeit dieses Bild erregt.



mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> @keks
> Ich meinte doch net dich!
> Ich meinte die Jeannine ^^, dass sie verklemmt ist und net wir versaut so wie sie das sagte



Eben, unsere Kommentare waren hier doch irgendwie aus der Luftgegriffen, wenn wir dich meinen würden oder?


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

@mimij85: ACHSO ok ich verstehe!

@Matze: JA ich wollt ja nur meine Ehre verteiligen  Achso und diese Pflanze oder sonstwas kurbelt doch die Unterhaltung hier mal richtig an  Die letzte halbe Stunde ging jedenfalls sehr schnell rum!


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

Yo, Titt..ÄHH Pflanzen können doch ganz interresannt sein ^^^^^^


----------



## Adi | tmine (12. November 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Yo, Titt..ÄHH Pflanzen können doch ganz interresannt sein ^^^^^^


da hast mal recht XD


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ob es jetzt Brüste oder Delphine(aber seltsame) oder einfach nur ne ganz normale Pflanze is, ich finds erstaunlich was für Aufmerksamkeit dieses Bild erregt.



Die Delephine sind auf dem Bild zu sehen, von dem Link den Jeannine gepostet hatte  Um zu beweisen wie versaut wir sind ^^


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

@mimij85
Kann ich leider nicht anschauen, bei mir auf der Arbeit sind ja fast alle Seiten gesperrt


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Naja, aber dann weisst du bescheid, woher wir das mit den Delphinen haben  und net auch noch auf dem "Pflanzen"-"Brueste" Bild gesehen haben ^^


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Ich würde mal behaupten JEDER egal ob Mann oder Frau ist ein bisschen versaut! Manche gebens zu und manche verstecken es eben! Das gehört ja schließlich zum Leben zu  Wie heißt es so schön? Das Leben ist hart und wenn es nicht hart wäre dann gäb es kein Leben 



mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Naja, aber dann weisst du bescheid, woher wir das mit den Delphinen haben  und net auch noch auf dem "Pflanzen"-"Brueste" Bild gesehen haben ^^



Mit der entsprechenden Promillezahl würde man es sicher hinbekommen auch Delphine zu sehen


----------



## Adi | tmine (12. November 2007)

haha mit der entsprechenden Promillezahl ist es möglich überall Delphine zu sehen


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

^^ mit der entsprechenden Promillezahl ist man ein Delphin


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Oder mit Abdecken der "nackten" Koerperteile


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> ^^ mit der entsprechenden Promillezahl ist man ein Delphin


ALSO da muß es aber dann schon viel Alk sein bis ich denk dass ich ein Delphin bin


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

hmm, dann eben, wenn man sich betrunken Flipper anschaut ^^


----------



## keks1984 (12. November 2007)

Ich geh jetzt mal ich bin ja schon ganz aufgeregt von der ganzen Unterhaltung 



Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> hmm, dann eben, wenn man sich betrunken Flipper anschaut ^^


Nächstes mal wenn ich betrunken bin schau ich Flipper  das will ich doch mal genau wissen! 

Also tschüssi bis morgen


----------



## Matze (12. November 2007)

na dann schönen Feierabend und träum nicht so viel von doppelagaven ^^


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Bis morgen 
In ner halben stunde geh ich auch JUHU


----------



## Adi | tmine (12. November 2007)

bin dann auch mal weg ...
Ach neee morgen hab ich Schule ....  son scheiss Ausflug haben wir mann kackt mich das an =(


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Morgen an alle !


----------



## Tobias Köhler (13. November 2007)

Guten Morgen
Ich habe ja anscheindend gestern ordentlich was verpasst, was waren so die Highlights? Habe nicht wirklich die Zeit, das alles nachzulesen^^


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Schlafen noch alle, oder schaun sich grade nochmal alle die Doppelguarven an ^^?


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Ich wollts grad sagen "ich schau mir grad die Pflanzenwelt an"  

NE ich schlaf nicht ich bin seid viertel 8 im Geschäft! Hab nur grad den Spiegel gelesen  man muß den Tag ja langsam angehen lassen


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

@keks1984
Genau: Langsam anhenen, langsam weitermachen, langsam in die Mittagspause, in der Mittagspause chilln, dann wieder laaaaangsam zurück zur arbeit und schlieslich nicht zu heftig in den Feierabend ^^^^^^


----------



## maza (13. November 2007)

Ja und am besten ohne Delphine!


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

oh Himmerl NEIN! Ich habe genug von Flipper's ^^


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Also ich hab Flipper eh nie gern gesehen! Kaum kam Flipper angeschwommen und hat da rumgequackt dann wußten die Jungs sofort was los ist. 

"OH ein Mensch in Seenot Flipper führ uns zu ihm" und schwupps ist Flipper losgeschwommen


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Guten morgen 
Schade Jeannie hat noch net geantwortet


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Ich auch nicht, war sowieso immer das selbe:
Entweder kam Flipper um zu "sagen" wo/wer/wie/wann jemand zu retten ist,
oder er wurde gefangen genommen...


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

@mimij85
Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wann heute dein erster Beitrag hier kommt ^^


----------



## maza (13. November 2007)

Der wusste halt wo's lang ging... Oja, und Lassie auch


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Naja bin ja immer erst um viertel vor 9 hier  Wuerd ja eher anfangen aber geht ja net wirklich. Ausserdem is bei mir nix mit langsam anfangen, grmbl cheffe is da und will nen EtoC (Estimate to Complete) sehen. Ohwei


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

GENAU Lassie den haben wir ja ganz vergessen  Wegen dieser Sendung würde ich mir nie so nen Hund kaufen (was ist das ein Colly?) jeder Mensch brüllt doch dem Hund "Lassiiieee" hinterher  

@mimij85: Mein Chef ist heut unterwegs aber ich muß trotzdem mal vollgas geben


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Ohwei
Ich lieg 30% ueber der anfangs geplanten Zeit  Nur wegen dem dummen scrollen


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Ach ich kann dir gern mal die Tante von meiner gestrigen Besprechung vorbei schicken! Die hat das voll im Griff die meinte immer "das könnten sie ja noch schnell so machen ist ja ne ganz einfache Änderung"  Die kann bestimmt auch ganz einfach das scrollen machen


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Wie des ist ein Problem des Betriebssystems?
Warum Programmieren Sie nicht schnell ein neues  ^^^^^^


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Eh ich hab mich während der Besprechung gestern echt beherschen müssen dass ich zu der nicht sag "DU Tippse machs doch selbst"  Und ich find den Ausdruck Tippse eigentlich beleidigend ich hab nämlich selbst eine Ausbildung als Bürokauffrau gemacht. 

Aber manche die kapieren echt nicht was wir hier eigentlich machen! Das ist zumindest meine Erkenntnis aus dem bisherigen Praktikum


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Japp, stimmt schon ^^

Achja hab gestern mal geschaut, kam auf rtl, die haben so ne Gehaltstabelle veroeffentlicht, das ist echt der Hammer! 
http://cocomore.rtl.de/gehaltsdb/gehalts-tabellen.php?tab_bg=1&action=berufe
Der Diplominformatiker verdient inkl Bonus im Jahr 12000 Euro mehr als ne Diplominformatikerin
Informatiker/in (Diplominformatiker)	
Festgehalt pro Jahr 	Extras pro Jahr 	Gesamt pro Jahr
w	38.877 € 	1.467 € 	40.344 € 
m	48.953 € 	3.702 € 	52.655 €

Natuerlich nur durchschnittswerte aber trotzdem!


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Schlag sie mit ihren eigenen Waffen: Bitte sie um Dinge, die sie niemals so leicht und schnell hinbekommt und sehe es als selbstverständlich ^^. Und wenn sie was dagegen sagt, dann hast du deine Künftige Antwort auf "unmögliche" Wünsche ihrerseits^^


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Das machen die ja öfters solche Umfragen aber ich kann da noch nicht so recht dran glauben.


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Das war ja keine Umfrage


> In dieser Datenbank finden Sie die Quintessenz aus Tausenden anonymisierten Gehaltsprofilen.


Und Gehaltsprofile sind doch keine Umfragen?!


----------



## maza (13. November 2007)

Des is ja witzig! Da hab ich ja nochmal Glück ghabt :suspekt:


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

OH UPS ich wollte nicht Umfrage schreiben  Ich meinte dass ich sollche Gehaltstabellen schon öfters gesehen habe. Mensch wie komm ich den zu Umfrage


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das so ist.Es wird zwar immer bissel mehr angepasst, aber gleich viel bekommen Maenner und Frauen immer noch net. Und ob man nun 2000 oder 3000 im Monat hat ist schon nen gewaltiger Unterschied!


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

@maza
Wow mir fällt grad auf dass du 0 Beiträge hast. Dir scheint dieser Thrad ja so zu gefallen, dass du keine "echten" mehr brauchst oder ^^


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

stimmt ich hab aber in letzter Zeit auch nur hier gepostet


----------



## maza (13. November 2007)

Ja nö.. ich bin n fauler student, der sich sein Praktikum n bissle erträglicher macht!
Und nen ABAP - Thread gibts glaub hier nich...


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

So So ich seh schon mimij85 dich beschäftigt das mit dem Gehalt  soll ich mal als anfang in deine Umfrage schreiben dass ich ne Frau bin 1 Jahr Berufserfahrung und 8000 Euro bekomme!  damit die Runde mal angekurbelt wird


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Traut sich keiner was zu sagen, haben angst vor haue ^^


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Haue? Nein ich hab da einfach nix zum mitreden und auserdem will ich viel lieber über Flipper und Doppelavaguarden reden ^^

Für euer vorhaben gibts doch schon einen Thread


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Man ruft nur Flipper, Flipper, gleich wird er kommen, 
jeder kennt ihn – den klugen Delphin. 
Wir lieben Flipper, Flipper, den Freund aller Kinder, 
Große nicht minder, lieben auch ihn. 

 und jetzt alle ...


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Hm genial , ich geh zum chef, er fragt mich was wegen der EtoC und bla bla frag dann ob ich am 27. frei haben darf, weil wir ne Besprechung in der Schule haben und der so "Natuerlich, das ist gar kein Problem" Jaaa wieder in die Schule


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

SO SO hier wieder freie Tage raushauen  Na dann hast das absofort jede Woche  ne Besprechung in der Schule mein ich! Oder meint ihr das fällt auf mmh


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Naja ich denk mal ich muss die Tage hinten dran haengen, also kommt das net zo gut.

Der Techniker war endlich bei uns! Von Versatel. Jetzt ist Telekom dran schuld und wir bekommen am Samstag nen Techniker von Telekom zu uns zwischen 8 und 12!


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Naja ich denk mal ich muss die Tage hinten dran haengen, also kommt das net zo gut.
> 
> Der Techniker war endlich bei uns! Von Versatel. Jetzt ist Telekom dran schuld und wir bekommen am Samstag nen Techniker von Telekom zu uns zwischen 8 und 12!



Um Gottes Willen so ein Chaos bei Versatel! Da ist wieder jeder Schuld dran bloss nicht die selbst! Dann mal herzlich viel Spass mit Telekom  Ja und in der Zwischenzeit geht das Internet jetzt gar nicht?


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Momentan laeufts wieder. Gestern frueh ging es, gestern nachmittag ab un zu net, und abends gings wieder. 
Der hat das getestet und miente wohl da waeren ne Menge CRC Fehler, und dann hat der die Leitung zwischen uns und Versatel ohne die ganzen Geraete dran gemessen, und hat festgestellt das irgendwie da zu viele Zwischendaten sind oder so. Aber damit haben dei ja nix zu tun, da die Leitung ja Telekom gehoert. Das ist wieder so ein hin und her. Ich will als Entschaedigung nen Karton oder ne Palette voll mit Keksen


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Mindestens ne Palette Kekse würde ich bestellen  

Naja also ist schon ein Chaos da bin ich mal gespannt wann das mal geklärt ist! Besonders ist das ja wieder eine Zeitspanne von 8 - 12


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Ja die brauchen eine Zeitspanne von 4 Stunden. War heute auch so zwischen 12 und 16 Uhr. Also is mein Freund eher nach Hause, der Techniker ruft um 20 vor 12 an ob er schon kommen kann^^ Oh man.


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Ja Ja da hat man schon seine Freude mit so Sachen! Das Notebook meiner Eltern sollte heut auch kommen per UPS zwischen 9 Uhr - 18 Uhr !! Hallo denken die ich kann extra Urlaub nehmen um mich nen Tag zuhause hinzusetzen also echt! Ich bin mal gespannt ich hoffe dass mein Bruder oder meine Mama heut früher vom Geschäft heimkommen und der UPS Mensch erst heut mittag kommt!


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Koennen die das net bei Nachbarn abgeben? Weil bei der Post kann man das ja immer noch da abholen, aber bei UPS is das glaub ich schlecht ^^


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Ja das würde schon gehen aber ich kenne keinen Nachbarn der bei uns daheim ist! Außer mir (wenn ich an der FH bin) ist irgendwie morgens nie jemand zuhause weil ich bin nämlich auch der Postbeamter von unserer Straße und nehm die Packete an!


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Achso das is natuerlich bloed, koennen die net Samstag kommen? *gg*


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Weiß ich docht net?  Mensch ich bin doch nicht der UPS Mann  Die kommen wann sie wollen ich hab da einfach nur nen Tag gesagt bekommen bzw. hab ich mein Packet nachverfolgt und dann gesehen dass es normalerweise heute ankommen müßte. Mal sehen ob es da ist wenn ich nachhause komme! Dann darf ich erstmal installieren und deinstallieren  Freude kommt auf und tausende Sachen erklären.


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Kennen die sich denn schon aus mit Rechnern? Weil meine kennen sich gerademal mit dem Handy aus


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

JA das schon also wir hatten ja die ganze Zeit nen PC und mit meinem Notebook haben die auch schon gearbeitet WOBEI sich das aufs surfen und sonstige einfachere Aufgaben handelt. 

Mein Papa surft zum Beispiel nur. Jedenfalls hatten wir am Anfang den Internet Explorer ich hab dann nach dem ich die Kiste neu Installiert hab den Mozilla drauf gemacht. 1. fragt er mich andauernd wo den wohl der Internet Explorer ist (er hatte sich einfach nur das Zeichen gemerkt) und 2. hat er nun seine Favoriten nicht mehr gefunden TJA weil sie halt Lesezeichen heißen AAAAA Also das erklären wird sich dadrauf beschränken was wohl die ganzen Knöpfe und Lichter am Notebook bedeuten.


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Und wohl hoffentlich keinVista wo vorher XP war oder?


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Doch blöderweise ist da Vista drauf! Ich werd das jetzt mal drauflassen und einfach nix sagen  Ist nämlich alles gleich die müssen ja nur Start->Programme oder so machen das wird ja wohl net so schwer sein  

Wenn es halt net klappt mach ich das XP drauf fertig! Und aus dem alten PC mach ich nen Server für Sicherung der Daten von den Notebooks und fürs Drucken. Und dann möcht ich noch von meiner DBox aufnehmen  Aber das muß ich alles mal machen wenn ich zuviel Zeit


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Du kannst bei Vista das Startmenu wieder im klassischen Stil machen ^^ Dann faellt das net mehr auf ^^ Noch das Aero style raus oder nen anderes theme fertig . Solange die nur surfen wird das nich auffallen, es sei denn die wollen Bildschirmschoner aendern etc.


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Eben das passt schon und da ist vom Werk eh nur Vista Home Basic drauf, da gibts soviel Schnick Schnack gar nicht! Ich hab auf meinem Notebook auch Vista drauf und das haben die schon gesehen hab dann gesagt dass das alles gleich ist und dann war alles ok. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ich befürchte ja dass ich absofort nur noch am installieren und reparieren bin!


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Mach einfach nen Konto wo die keine Rechte haben


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

das wird am besten sein!


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Alle wieder schwer beschaeftigt ich seh das schon ^^. Sollten mal wieder das Thema Alkohol anfangen, dann kommen wieder alle angekrochen


----------



## maza (13. November 2007)

Jop, schon da!


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Yo sogar sehr schwer..... hatte grad Mittagspause ^^


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Was krieg ich jetzt dafuer das ich das wusste? * gg *


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

hm, sogar noch Ansprüche stellen 
Na ja, was hättest du denn gerne?


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Keeeeksseeee 
Naja, Unterhaltung reicht aus ^^


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

ok ok, bin ja schon dabei.
Möchtest du dir vieleicht ein Thema Wünschen?


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Naja, mein Thema Gehalt wurde ja irgendwie abgelehnt, muessen wir wohl wieder zu weibl Koeperteilen oder Alkohol greifen.


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Also um es mal weniger sanft auszudrücken : Sex und Drogen
^^


----------



## maza (13. November 2007)

Omg! Ihr kleinen kranken Kinder...


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Nene, weibl Koerperteile haben ja nicht immer was mit sex zu tun


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Tut mir leid, ich werde ab jetzt immer Fragen, wenn ich mal was "frei interpretiere"


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

So ich bin die ganze Zeit da gewesen hat wohl mein Browser gespunnen da wurde keine neue Nachricht angezeigt. 

OH man aufeinmal geht meine Abfrage net mehr die such ganz wirr irgendwelches zeugs raus weiß gar net was das soll... tss es ist zum verückt werden, brauch zur Entspannung jetzt SEX


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

* boese guck * Das will ich aber auch hoffen  LoL
Was wuerd Jeannie da sagen? "Wie versaut bist du denn?!"


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Ich glaub ich spinne aufeinmal gehts wieder! Irgendwas geht hier nicht mit rechten dingen zu! 

Sag mal was hast du den mit dieser Jeannie  hat die jetzt schon zurückgeschrieben im anderen Post


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub ich spinne aufeinmal gehts wieder! Irgendwas geht hier nicht mit rechten dingen zu!



Bei mir Spinnts auch grade, alles voll langsam!!



keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Sag mal was hast du den mit dieser Jeannie



Nicht hinterfrage, einfach als Thema akzeptieren ^^


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

Also echt ich werd noch irre und die ganze sch... ist nur weil so ne Tippse so bedusselte Änderungen will AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Achso ok dann akzeptiere ich das Thema


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Mit ihr hab ich noch nix  Und nein sie hat noch net geantwortet


----------



## keks1984 (13. November 2007)

So ich geh jetzt heim, bevor ich hier noch nen Schreianfall bekomme! 

Bis morgen


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Bis morgen in 30 min geh ich auch


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

bye bye

@mimij85
in 30 min? Sagtest du nicht heute früh, du fängst erst um dreiviertel 9 an?


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Ja und ich geh um 5, das sind 8std und 15 min


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Dann bin ich wircklich beeindruckt, dass du mit nur einer viertelstunde Pause auskommst ^^


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Wieso pause ich sagte doch das sind 8:15, die 15 min spar ich mir noch fuer freitags, da geh ich dann um 4 
Somit mach ich gar keine Pause, das waere verschwendete Zeit die ich eher gehen kann, sonst wuerd ich ja hier bis halb 6 oder 6 sitzen.


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

Hatte ich am Anfang meiner Ausbildung auch gemacht: Gar keine Pause.
Aber mein Ausbilder hat darauf bestanden. Aber wenn man sich daran mal gewöhnt hat...


----------



## MiMi (13. November 2007)

Naja bis jetzt hat noch keiner was gesagt, ich will auch hoffen das das so bleibt, ich arbeite lieber durch, weil umso spaeter umso weniger kann ich mcih konzentrieren.
Ich mach mich mal langsam  Schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Matze (13. November 2007)

cu bis Morgen


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

Guten morgen an alle die schon da sind oder noch kommen  

OH mein Wochentief beginnt solangsam ich bin froh wenn der Tag heut schnell rum geht, bin nämlich sehr müde  und dann sind es ja noch zwei Tage und schon wieder ist WE  

Irgendjemand war doch in der Schule auf em Ausflug?! Falls du da bist und wars spassig


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Guten Morgen, ich lass mich auch mal wieder blicken^^. Hatte jetzt Urlaub, dann eine Woche Schule und dann noch einen Tag Urlaub wegen theo. Prüfung. Und gestern musste ich noch einen Schultag nachholen. Muss jetzt erstmal wieder klarkommen was ich hier überhaupt noch für Aufgaben hab....^^


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Morgen.
AAHHHH ich hab heute so keine Lust


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

Tja Exitus die erste Hürde hast schonmal geschaft du hast deinen Schreibtisch wieder gefunden  

Was für ne Theorieprüfung hattest den? Lief alles gut?

@Matze: Ich hab schon ein paar Wochen keine richtige Lust


----------



## yellowspam (14. November 2007)

Jaaa, bin auch wieder da. Hatte jetzt eine Woche Berufsschule und bin seit Montag wieder voll am "hakeln" ^^. 
Was ich lustich finde ist, dass ich nen Scheckkarten-USB-Stick von meinem Chef gekriegt habe.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Ne, lief nicht gut. 11 Punkte, Führerschein . Hab aber zuwenig gelernt.


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ne, lief nicht gut. 11 Punkte, Führerschein . Hab aber zuwenig gelernt.



Da hat man aber doch noch bestanden?! Ich weiß das gar net mehr ist schon länger her bei mir  Da fragt nachher keiner mehr danach wieviel Punkte des waren hauptsach es geht los


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Kommt drauf an, wa für einen Schein man macht und welchen man schon davor hat


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Guten morgen. 
War theoretische net max 9 Fehler?


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Man darf 10 haben, solange man diese 10 nicht durch zwei 5-Fehler-Fragen erhalten het (125cc oder Autoschein wenn vorher kein 125cc-Schein vorhanden ist)


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Ok dann wars so, kp hatte nur 2 Fehler  Und vor dem Autofuehrerschein auch 125er und davor Mofa


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Man darf 10 haben, solange man diese 10 nicht durch zwei 5-Fehler-Fragen erhalten het (125cc oder Autoschein wenn vorher kein 125cc-Schein vorhanden ist)



Stimmt genau. Ich hatte beim lernen bei den letzten 15 Bögen die ich gemacht hatte, fast immer 0 Fehler und nie mehr als 4. Da hatte ich gedacht: "Naja, das reicht ja wohl!" Aber dem war nicht so. Und jetzt hab ich Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Tja da hätten wir wieder den "Vorführ-Efekt" ^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt genau. Ich hatte beim lernen bei den letzten 15 Bögen die ich gemacht hatte, fast immer 0 Fehler und nie mehr als 4. Da hatte ich gedacht: "Naja, das reicht ja wohl!" Aber dem war nicht so. Und jetzt hab ich Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen.


Ja das kenne ich, hab ich schon von mehreren gehört! Nächstes mal weißt du es!


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Hihi, ich hatte in den letzten Boegen immer viele Fehler, weil ich kein Bock mehr drauf hatte, und die meisten Fragen schon auswendig konnte (auch noch von der 125er) und dann hab ich Sachen angekreuzt wie "Was tun sie in dieser Situation (nen Ball rollt auf die Strasse und Kinder spielen dort)?" Naja hab ich mal so angekreuzt das ich hupe und weiterfahre


----------



## maza (14. November 2007)

Wenn du alle 1x machst dann reichts... locker.... aber des kostet dich halt dann gute .. naja.... 8std KA..


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Du meinst jeden Bogen einmal durcharbeiten?
Lol, man muss aber trotzdem in die dummen Theoriestunden.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Jo, ich musste auch immer wiederstehen Sachen anzukreuzen wie: (x) Nein, das rauchen einer Haschischzigarette ist unbedenklich.


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

@Ex1tus 
Das ist ja ne ganz andere Sache (PFUI)


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Ich hatte so einen guten Lehrer, dass ich fast nichst mehr lernen musst ^^.
Aber einen Tipp: Wenn fragen mit Kindern auftauchen, dann IMMER die strengste Antwort(en) nehmen (@mimij85)


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

@Matze
Ich weiss war net was mit den strengste Antwort meinst aber, ich sagte doch das ich kein Bock mehr auf die Fragen hatte, und es mir net mal richtig durchgelesen hab, und nur noch so aus dem Gedaechtnis heraus was angekreuzt hab. Irgendwie so "Ach beim letzten mal wars ja das 1. also kreuz ich das iweder an"


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

Also mein Bruder dachte das erste mal auch dass es ihm reicht die Bögen viertels durchzumachen! Das zweite mal haben ich und meine Mutter ihn dann mal bis zum erbrechen Fragen gefragt und dummerweise hatte er dann 1 Fehlerpunkt zuviel ALSO gings zum dritten Anlauf da hat´s dann auch mal endlich geklappt!  Zum Glück sonst hätte er ja mal 3 Monate Pause machen können und er war eh schon ganz hibbelig weil er bereits 18 war  

Schlußendlich hätten ich und meine Mutter den Führerschein wohl auch nochmal machen können weil wir soviel gelernt haben  

Ich habe die Bögen übrigens zweimal durchgemacht  bin immer so aufgeregt und lern bis zum erbrechen


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Hab letztens nochmal so einen gemacht, also ich kanns immernoch


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Hab letztens nochmal so einen gemacht, also ich kanns immernoch


NA dir muß ja langweilig sein?! Nö ich hatte da schon so meine Schwierigkeiten!

@matze: Ja das hab ich meinem Bruder auch gesagt! Der Blödi hat doch tatsächlich bei der Frage: Was machen wenn ein Kind mit Ball am Straßenrand steht? angekreuzt dass er normal weiterfahren kann! Er hat mich dann angebroddelt ich würde ja wohl sicherlich nicht langsamer fahren


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

@keks1984
Dein Bruder "mag" Kinder oder? ^^


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Naja langeweile net, aber da war nen Test und ich wollts wissen 
Wieso denn schwierigkeiten?


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

Mein Bruder fährt gern schnell  und deshalb macht er im Moment auch ne schöpferische Pause  Er hatte endlich mal den Führerschein (ich glaub seid 1 Jahr) und dann ist der Blödi mit 133 in die 70 Zone gerauscht  Naja für die Sicherheit der Kinder ists wohl besser gewesen


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Na gott sei dank hat er ne Pause. Ich glaub solche Leute sollten nie nen Fuehrerschein bekommen


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> Das ist ja ne ganz andere Sache (PFUI)



Du hast schon gemerkt das ich das nur zur Veranschaulichung genommen habe, damit man sieht das manche Fragen so offensichtlich falsch sind, das ich es schonwieder lustig finde.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

^^ Da haben wir wieder ein Diskussionsthema: Haschischzigaretten


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Hm nein, da es wirklich einige gibt die das so sehen. Und ich kann ja net sehen wie du drauf bist, also gewoehn dir an nen  oder aehnliches da hinter zu machen. ^^


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

sorry, werd ich demnächst tun. Nur, wie gehen die ganzen Abkürzungen für die Smilys?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Wozu kann "Power-Sound" im Pkw führen?


Als ich die Frage gelesen habe, musste ich erstmal überlegen was die überhaupt meinen^^. Power-Sound. Da hat sich wahrscheinlich ein Beamter überlegt das es gut wäre "Jugendsprache" einzubauen.


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

@Matze
Ich hatte mit Ex1tus gesprochen 

Klick auf Antworten und nicht "Direkt Antworten" da hast du ne ganze Liste mit smilys


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

"Power Sound" AHA ich wußt jetzt erst auch nicht was los ist! Also bei mir stand da noch "laute Musik"!  

Ich hab keine Lust mehr Wenn ich nur schon mit meinen ganzen Änderungen fertig wäre


----------



## Thalin (14. November 2007)

Marlboro Ultra Strong - Come To Where The Auswurf Is...


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

tutorials.de Smalltalk Langeweile - Come to where the Blödsinn is


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

@Ex1tus:


----------



## maza (14. November 2007)

Sooo jetzt ist hier mal Ruhe im Karton...


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

genau keiner schreibt mehr was SO ist jetzt jeder schafft was!


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Net wirklich


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Mahlzeit....


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Ich mag net mehr *flenn* Hier geht nix und ich will nach hause.


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

hängst du immer noch am scrollen? Oder hast ein neues Problem gefunden?


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Naja, das hab ich ja nach 5 Tagen hinbekommen. Und ich hab dem einen Mitarbeiter mein Programm gegeben zum nachschaun, der wollte ja den Chef fragen wer das nachgucken soll, hat er imer noch net gemacht und ich muss noch alle Daten versammeln und die muessen dann weggeschickt werden, bzw wenn jemand bei ner Telefunnummereingabe nen Fehler macht (faengt net mit + an oder net mit 0049 etc) muss ja auch ne Fehlermeldung kommen oder eine Meldung das die Daten erfolgreich weggeschickt wurden etc. Und irgendwie laeuft jetzt wieder alles durcheinander, und ich hab kein Plan wo ich das machen muss


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Dafür gibt es doch diese Forum, oder nicht?


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Naja, nur ich kann schlecht den kompletten Source code posten ^^ Ausserdem werden meine J2ME fragen nur sehr sehr wenig beantwortet und selbst in nem anderen Java Forum wo es einen Unterteil fuer J2ME gibt, hatte ich nur von einer Person nen paar Antworten, und am Ende hiess es das er gerade nicht die Muse hat um sich meinen source code anzuschaun.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Vieleicht fehlt mir dazu ja wircklich der Source-Code, aber is das nicht eine einfache Abfrage direkt nach der Eingabe?


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Also das Problem ist nicht die abfrage ob zb die Zahl langgenug ist, das funktioniert, nur muss dann ja nen Informationsbildschirm kommen das die Zaehl nicht korrekt eingegeben wurde, d.h. ich muss von meiner jetztigen Klasse (InputField) zu der MenuAdmin Klasse das mitgebne, die muss dann nen neuen "Screen" machen wo drauf steht was der Fehler ist, und da muss man dann nur auf den Zurueckbutton klicken koennen, sodass man wieder in das alte Fenster gelangt mit der Eingabe. Ist die Eingabe aber korrekt, muss der die Daten ja durchgeben an die MenuAdmin klasse, und der muss die dann versenden, die Daten hab ich auch, nur wenn ich auf den Send Knopf druecke erscheint direkt wieder das Hauptmenu ohne ueberhaupt einen Informationsbildschirm zu zeigen.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Hmm, wenns sich um Java handelt und nicht zuviel J2ME Spezifisches dabei is, dann würde ich sage du machst einen neuen Thread auf und ich versuch dir mal zu helfen


----------



## maza (14. November 2007)

Ihr könnt euch ja auch mal bei Ihm treffen... er hilft dir dann schon weiter ;-]


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Willst du irgendwas andeuten ^^


----------



## maza (14. November 2007)

Nicht im geringsten...;-)


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Also ich muss das mit HTTP get machen nur das geht net gut, weil die Zeile die man schickt begrenzt ist auch ne Anzahl Zeichen, also lieber HTTP post, aber das is komplizierter und wie das genau funktioniert konnte er mir jetzt net so erklaeren. Also hab cih gesagt ich probier erstma den rest zu machen.


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

HUI da bilden sich ja dramen ab  da bin ich mit meiner doofen Änderungen noch gut dran. 

@maza: ja ja und schonwieder sind wir beim richtigen Thema


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Toll, ich glaub ich brech die Ausbildung ab . Mein Chef will mich jetzt ausbilden.... -.-

1. Er hat keine Zeit
2. Ich hab jetzt schon mehr Plan von meinem Beruf als er.

Wie will der mir was beibringen?


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Vielleicht will er dich in nem anderen Bereich ausbilden?! * gg *
Und er muss sich halt Zeit nehmen


----------



## Ken89 (14. November 2007)

vielleicht möchte er ja etwas von dir lernen 

siehs doch positiv  wenn der dich gut leiden kann und du dich gut anstellst, bekommst bestimmt auch mal mehr geld


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Ich glaub ich werd keinem mehr helfen in Java hier im Forum. Kaum stell ich ne Frage antwortet keiner


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

Ja, aber als Mediengestalter wirst du sowieso zu einem Pfuscher ausgebildet. Wenn du eine richtige Ausbildung bekommst....

Aber wenn du dir auch noch alles selbst über das I-Net raussuchen musst....Ich glaub ich muss mein Leben lang hier in der Firma bleiben, weil mich dann kein anderer Betrieb  mehr will.


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

Heute ist wohl kein guter Tag, ich hab grad ne Email an den falschen Empfänger gesendet dummerweise hab ich in der Email über den falschen Empfänger frust abgelassen  ECHT BLÖD sowas ich war einfach net bei der Sache! 

@Ex1tus: Was heißt hier man wird zu nem Pfuscher ausgebildet?


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub ich werd keinem mehr helfen in Java hier im Forum. Kaum stell ich ne Frage antwortet keiner



Mmh komisch weil Java ist ja eigentlich jetzt net ne Sprache wo niemand kann! NAJA ich hab sie mir ja durchgelseen aber ich kann sie net beantworten


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus: Was heißt hier man wird zu nem Pfuscher ausgebildet?



Jeder ehrliche Mediengestalter wird dir bestätigen das er ein Pfuscher ist.


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Naja hab ja jetzt ne Antwort. Das Problem ist halt das J2ME ne abgespeckte version ist und darum es viele Methoden net gibt, die man sonst gut benutzen kann. Und J2ME machen nunmal net so viele


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

@mimij85: Achso ich versteh da hab ich jetzt net drangedacht! 

@Ex1tus: Versteh ich net! Was macht eigentlich ein Mediengestalter?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Versteh ich net! Was macht eigentlich ein Mediengestalter?



Sehr viel.^^ (gibt auch viele Fachrichtungen)

In vielen Betrieben wird er halt nur für ein paar bestimmte Sachen gebraucht, aber ich z. B. muss alles könnnen: 

-Web: HTML, PHP, Flash, Webdesign
-Print: Druckwissensgrundlagen, Verpackungsdesign, Flyerdesign, Plakatdesign
- und noch vieles mehr: z. B. Retusche


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub ich werd keinem mehr helfen in Java hier im Forum. Kaum stell ich ne Frage antwortet keiner



Aber du hast eine bekommen, also wieso so getrübt


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Ja jetzt schon, ausnahmsweise mal. Normalerweise weiss keiner ne Antwort wegen dem dummen J2me


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

@Ex1tus: SO SO das ist ja viel. Klar wenn da dann jemand halt nur ein Teil die ganze Zeit gemacht hat dann kann er das einte Teil ganz gut. Aber da würd ich mich jetzt net aufregen nützt ja eh nix. Zumindest kannst dich jetzt beim Chef einschleimen!


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus: SO SO das ist ja viel. Klar wenn da dann jemand halt nur ein Teil die ganze Zeit gemacht hat dann kann er das einte Teil ganz gut. Aber da würd ich mich jetzt net aufregen nützt ja eh nix. Zumindest kannst dich jetzt beim Chef einschleimen!



Wie denn? Er hat ja immer zu tun....


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Aber wisst ihr was? Der Mittwoch ist fast rum, noch eine Stunde arbeiten , d.h. dann nur noch zwei Tage


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

@Ex1tus: JA wer hat dich den vorher ausgebildet? Da I-net?


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. November 2007)

haha jaa genau nur neu heute Arbeiten, Morgen nur noch Schule (nur 2 Tests und 2 Vorträge, is ja nix XD)
und dann Freitag FREIII  juhuuuu


----------



## Ex1tus (14. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus: JA wer hat dich den vorher ausgebildet? Da I-net?



Größtenteils ja, wenn was schwieriges war, dann hab ich die angerufen die vorher meine "Ausbilderin" war, aber die war/ist nicht fest angestellt und ich glaub mein Chef hat die abgeschossen. Die hatte wenigstens Ahnung.... Der glaubt wahrscheinlich ich kann die ersetzen oder so.

Naja erst einmal schauen.


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> haha jaa genau nur neu heute Arbeiten, Morgen nur noch Schule (nur 2 Tests und 2 Vorträge, is ja nix XD)
> und dann Freitag FREIII  juhuuuu



Wie Freitag frei? Und Morgen Schule? 
Achja Montag "darf" ich auch in die Schule, da gibts ne Veranstaltung wegen dem Praktikum und anschliessend noch Praesentationen zu den Spezialisationsthemen  Ich werd wohl sowieso Games & Virtual Reality machen


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. November 2007)

jo hab am Freitag frei  muss mich ja mal vom Prüfungstress erholen 
dumm ist nur dass ich noch nix gemacht hab für die Tests und Vorträge


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

@Adi: Na dann wirds aber Zeit dass anfängst


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Oh man hoer auf mit Vortrag, ich bin gerade am ueberlegen was fuer einen ich halten kann. Nur irgendwie komm ich zu keiner Entscheidung


----------



## keks1984 (14. November 2007)

SODELE ich geh jetzt nachhause! OH Mimij85 du bist jetzt Mitglied Brokat  Mensch du gibst aber Gas ich bin noch Silber


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Ja und Renommee 2


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> SODELE ich geh jetzt nachhause! OH Mimij85 du bist jetzt Mitglied Brokat  Mensch du gibst aber Gas ich bin noch Silber



Dann hat sie entweder viel mehr Fragen oder gibt viel mehr Antworten


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Naja eher Antworten 
Aber viele wo nur steht wie man die code-tags benutzt, oder einfach mal Verweise auf google oder links die man schnell per google findet. Da viele einfach mal zu faul sind google zu benutzen oder einfach net wissen wo nach se suchen muessen (kenn das von ner Freundin)


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

@mimij85
ja ich kenn des. Die Letzten 2 Tage hat irgend so einen neue angemeldete 3 mal einen Thread mit gleichem Thema aufgemacht. Ich hab ihr im ersten schon geschrieben, dass sie googeln soll. Darauf hat sie den 2 Thread aufgemacht. Dann hab ich ihr beispiele gegeben was sie suchen soll -> war ihr auch noch nicht mudgerecht genug und sie hat den 3. Thrad aufgemacht


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Vorallem das mit den code-Tags versteh ich net. Weil man kann das doch sogar anklicken. Muss das net mal selbst schreiben ^^


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. November 2007)

versteht eigentlich einer wie das mit der Renommee Anzeige geht? ich hab 10 Punkte und angezeigt wird 4 ? was denn da los? :S


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

*heustel* Foren suche *huestel*


----------



## Adi | tmine (14. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> *heustel* Foren suche *huestel*


jaaajjaaa ab schon verstanden XD dachte das könnt hier auch schnell einer Erklären  naja such ich eben mal ....


----------



## MiMi (14. November 2007)

Soooo ich mach mich auch mal langsam  Bis morgen und schoenen Feierabend, bzw schones Wochenende


----------



## Maik (14. November 2007)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> versteht eigentlich einer wie das mit der Renommee Anzeige geht? ich hab 10 Punkte und angezeigt wird 4 ? was denn da los? :S


Du hast derzeit 10 erhaltene Bewertungspunkte und einen Renommee-Modifikator "4". Somit ist mit der Renommee-Anzeige alles in Ordnung.

Für nähere Details schau bitte ins Feedback-Forum, denn das Renommee-System haben wir dort schon desöfteren besprochen.


----------



## Mel_One (14. November 2007)

Gott, wird Zeit, dat es Feierabend wird.


----------



## yellowspam (15. November 2007)

Morgen, Leute!


----------



## Matze (15. November 2007)

Morgäääään


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

HUI heut ist aber schon früh was los hier  bin ich gar nicht gewohnt  

Also auch mal nen guuuten Morgen von mir! 

Wie verbringen wir unseren Tag heute ... mmh


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

Moin.


keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Wie verbringen wir unseren Tag heute ... mmh


Schaffe, schaffe, Häusle baue.


----------



## Matze (15. November 2007)

Ich glaub dann ist das hier der falsche Thread ^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Moin.
> 
> Schaffe, schaffe, Häusle baue.



Bisch du en Schwoob  Sprich Bist du ein Schwabe?  

Stimmt dann müssen wir einen neuen Thread aufmachen!!


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

Nein, ich bin ein "Gelbfüßler", sprich ein Südbadenser, der nach Nordbaden emigriert ist


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Morgen, ich hab jetzt endlich CS3 und meinen neuen PC....mit Vista -.-


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

SO SO ich bin denk ich auch Nordbadener  Mein Freund beschimpft mich immer als Pfälzer NEIN NEIN die Pflälzer Grenze ist noch etwas entfernt  

@Maik: Darf ich wissen wo du genau wohnst?

@Ex1tus: Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

Du kannst ja meine Geo-Koordinaten auflösen 

Kleiner Tipp: Die gesuchte Stadt liegt unmittelbar bei Heidelberg.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus: Herzlichen Glückwunsch



Ja, danke. x2 5000+ und 2 gb ram und er ist so langsam wie ein zugemülltes win95....


----------



## Matze (15. November 2007)

@Ex1tus
Na ja, dann erstmal den Autostart freimachen


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

@Maik: Ich hab das schonmal probiert finde aber nix gescheites die die Koordinaten auflöst  und dann ist mir das auch jetzt zuviel da drüber nachzudenken! Bin auch net so der Erdkundecrack! Aber wenn du aus der nähe von Heidelberg kommst dann sind wir ja fast Nachbarn  Ich komme aus der Nähe von Bruchsal  Muß ich mich hier beherschen nicht dass ich dich mal auf der Straße seh  

@Ex1tus: Naja also ich hab 2 GB ram aber läuft eigentlich ganz flüssig WOBEI ich eigentlich halt auch nix drauf arbeit, wenn ich hier heimkomm hab ich meistens keine Lust mehr zum programmieren  daher hab ich gar nix installiert im Moment!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

@ Matze: Irgendwie erinnert es mich auch an ein neudesigndes Win95^^.

@keks: Naja wenn man hier noch mit ein paar 150 mb photoshop dateien rumwirft, dann merkt man es schon.


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Guten morgen


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

@mimij85: MORGÄÄÄN 

@Ex1tus: Achso na das ist ja klar! Als ich meinen Jboss letztes Semester für ne Projektarbeit auf dem Notebook hatte da wurd´s dann auch kritisch ...


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Und ein neuer langweiliger Tag beginnt, und irgendwie ist sogar dieses we schon ausgebucht. Achja hab rausgefunden das ich am 24, 25 und 26. frei hab, also muss ich am 27, 28 und am 31 arbeiten und am 1. wieder frei, oh man, so ein Chaos


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @mimij85: MORGÄÄÄN
> 
> @Ex1tus: Achso na das ist ja klar! Als ich meinen Jboss letztes Semester für ne Projektarbeit auf dem Notebook hatte da wurd´s dann auch kritisch ...



Aber wenn ich jetzt noch sag: "Ich brauch mehr RAM", dann dreht mein chef durch...Der is es nicht gewohnt für einen Lehrling soviel Geld auszugeben. CS3 Design: 2000 €, neuer PC: 650 € und jetzt muss er mir auch noch einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen (plus Kalibrierungszeugs) ca. 250 €....


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Und ein neuer langweiliger Tag beginnt, und irgendwie ist sogar dieses we schon ausgebucht. Achja hab rausgefunden das ich am 24, 25 und 26. frei hab, also muss ich am 27, 28 und am 31 arbeiten und am 1. wieder frei, oh man, so ein Chaos


Warum was machst alles am WE? Außer auf den Telekommensch zu warten  

Naja das sind dann mal wenigstens ein paar freie Tage wo dich drauf freuen kannst!


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Ja richtig, 
am we naja wir wollten zum fitness, dann noch nen Schal, Muetze und Schuhe fuer meinen Freund kaufen. Und ich brauch noch ne neue Strumpfhose sonst wirds bissel kalt mit Rock , und neue Stiefel meine is putt gegangen 

Achja und java lernen mit meinem Freund, er schreibt naechste woche ne arbeit


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

SO SO einkaufen  Siehste deshalb hab ich ne Hose an weil bei uns ist nämilch so schon kalt mit Rock halt ich des net aus


----------



## maza (15. November 2007)

Süß! Da bringt die Frau dem Mann Java bei... 
Da würd ich mir bissi seltsam vorkommen


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Oh man, da kommt der Maennerstolz wieder ^^
Und ich bring es ihm ja net bei, ich bring ihn nur zum lernen  Weil er genau wie ich am pc lieber was zoggt als zu lernen

@keks
Bei uns wars heute frueh 1,6 Grad, und mein Auto war von aussen UND innen gefroren, d.h. ich durfte auch innen kratzen ^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

na dann bring dein "Mann" mal zum lernen  

Mein Auto war heut morgen nur leicht angefroren aber ich glaube auch nicht das so kalt war bei uns


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Frauendenken in Maennerdenken umzusetzen is aber auch schwer 
Das genialste is ja das eis von innen, gestern abend war auch die komplette Heckscheibe von aussen trocken, aber innen war die kompeltt eingefrostet, hat jmd ne Idee wie ich die Feuchtigkeit da ausm Auto bekomme?


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Staubsauger  das ist doch jetzt mal ne Männerfrage!  los gehts ...

Ich glaube das ist weil dein Auto vielleicht undicht ist ... also da kommt wohl Feuchtigkeit rein kann das sein?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Ich hab kein Auto^^. Nur eine Bahncard 50, aber die bringt mir ja im Moment nicht viel .


----------



## Matze (15. November 2007)

@mimij85
Dein Auto ist wohl nicht ganz dicht! ^^


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Naja ich weiss das es "undicht" ist ^^, an der Beifahrertuer ist das eine Gummi am Fenster zu kurz (knappen halben zentimeter schaetz ich ma), da kam naemlich letztes ma in der Waschanlage schoen wasser durch ^^, musst ich dann zuhalten 

Nur wie bekomm ich die Feuchtigkeit wieder aus, das ist ja die Frage!


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

mmh das erklärt das natürlich! Da ist dein Auto wohl wirklich nicht ganz dicht, da hat Matze schon recht  

Irgendwie mächtig viel wärme reinkriegen! Ein Lagerfeuer? Oder eine Heizung? Oder du fährst mal nen Tag lang mit voll Pulle Heizung durch Holand  

Jetzt mal im Ernst keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll und über Winter ist das natürlich etwas doof wenn draufen eh so feucht ist.


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

So es gibt ja google, hab ma geschaut. Also entweder Klimaanlage anmachen (HAHA, welcher Student kann sich nen auto mit Klima leisten), oder salz in nen sieb tun und in nen eimer haengen und den ins auto stellen, das soll die Feuchtigkeit aufsaugen, und zb Zeitungen unter die Fussmatten aber die muss man oft austauschen.


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

AHA naja das mit dem Salz bin ich mal gespannt wäre bloss blöd wenn der Salzeimer dann während der Fahrt umfällt  Sagst mal ob es funktioniert! Das mit den Zeitungen gibt bestimmt ne sauerei wenn die dann ganz aufgeweicht sind?!


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Achja das mit der Waerme ^^



> Wenn das Leck gefunden und abgedichtet ist, will man das Auto möglichst schnell trocken bekommen. Ungeeignet für diesen Zweck sind Wärmequellen wie z.B. eine Heizsonne, damit brennt der Wagen unter Umständen noch ab. Bei trockener Witterung hilft am besten intensives Lüften: Alle Türen auf, alle Teppiche raus und für Durchzug sorgen. 4-5 Stunden dauert das, aber danach ist die Feuchtigkeit weg.
> Jetzt, im Herbst und im Winter, helfen Trocknungspatronen aus dem Supermarkt hervorragend: Eigentlich zur Entfeuchtung von klammen Räumen gedacht, sind die kleinen Innenräume eines Autos für die Plastikkistchen ein Klacks. Über Nacht ins Auto gestellt, wirkt so ein Entfeuchter Wunder.


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

OK also kein Feuer und kein Heizstrahler  

Aber was ist bitteschön eine Trocknungspatrone? Und sowas solls im Supermarkt geben also im Aldi hab ich sowas noch net gesehen!


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Keine Ahnung ^^
Aber ich werd mal dann in den Baumarkt fahren und da mal nach sowas fragen.


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Jo also der Baumarkt hört sich doch schon eher so an als ob da jemand das wissen sollte  Der Spass wird dann noch ne Stange kosten!


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Hab auch was anderes gelesen, das sollte max 5 euro kosten. Sonst probier ich das mit dem Salz ma , das kostet ja fast nix


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Hab auch was anderes gelesen, das sollte max 5 euro kosten. Sonst probier ich das mit dem Salz ma , das kostet ja fast nix



Vielleicht riecht es dann nach Meer in deinem Auto.....


----------



## Matze (15. November 2007)

^^
Und wenn sich dann noch Muscheln in deinem Auto bilden, dann hast du seeehhr viel feuchtigkeit im Auto und die richtige Menge Salz verwendet ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Und wenn du lange genug wartest, dann kriechen ein paar Viecher aus dem Auto und bekommen Lungen und laufen rum. Oder du kannst in deinem Auto Hochseeangeln....^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Mein lieber man ihr habt aber eine blühende Fantasie! Muß ich schon sagen! 

OH MENSCH die ganzen Änderungen an meinem Programm zerstören mir zielstrebig das gesamte Datenbankdesign! SUPER und das nur weil die zu blöd sind mal vorher alles zu sagen ICH GLAUB ICH SPINNE! Ne also ich muß jetzt mal warten bis mein Chef kommt und mit dem das besprechen bevor ich hier alles kreuz und quer änder!


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Nene, mein Auto is ja net dicht, also kann da auch kein See entstehen, also auch kein Hochseeangeln 

Boa irgendwie hab ich voll keine Lust auf Weihnachten, wieder Geschenke finden, Eltern besuchen etc.


----------



## Matze (15. November 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn du lange genug wartest, dann kriechen ein paar Viecher aus dem Auto und bekommen Lungen und laufen rum.



Cool, ich wollte schon immer mal sehen, wie das Leben aus dem Meer kam ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Nene, mein Auto is ja net dicht, also kann da auch kein See entstehen, also auch kein Hochseeangeln
> 
> Boa irgendwie hab ich voll keine Lust auf Weihnachten, wieder Geschenke finden, Eltern besuchen etc.



Ach, wie ich meine Mutter kenne, hat die wieder 1000 Geschenke für jeden ersteigert. Da kauf ich der ein paar ab und muss mich nicht um Geschenke kümmern. Außer das für meinen Bruder (20), der bekommt einen USB-Raketenwerfer und ein Yps-Heft^^.


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Genau nix mit Meer im Auto.  

Och also ich mag Weihnachten und ich find es auch schade dass ich dieses Jahr net bei de Family bin, ist doch eigentlich immer ganz lustig auf den Weihnachtsfesten  bei mir zumindest!


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ach, wie ich meine Mutter kenne, hat die wieder 1000 Geschenke für jeden ersteigert. Da kauf ich der ein paar ab und muss mich nicht um Geschenke kümmern. Außer das für meinen Bruder (20), der bekommt einen USB-Raketenwerfer und ein Yps-Heft^^.



SO SO ersteigert deine Mama Geschenke... Na dann also ich mach mir da keinen Stress mit Geschenke kaufen irgendwie find ich immer was und dann kauf ich eh nur meiner Mama und Papa und meinem Bruder und Freund was also das ist ja jetzt net so ein Drama geht eigentlich immer. 

Einen USB Raketenwerfer MENSCH das wollt ich schon immer mal!


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Bei mir gehts ja, sind ja nur ma und pa wo wir hinfahren und da gibts auch nix grossartiges mehr was gemacht wird, aber dann von meinem Freund, der hat ja noch Omi und Opi und Cousine etc. Plus das dumme is das die 600 km weg wohnen. Und wenn das mit den Bahnstreiks so weiter geht dann haben wir nen Problem.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> SO SO ersteigert deine Mama Geschenke... Na dann also ich mach mir da keinen Stress mit Geschenke kaufen irgendwie find ich immer was und dann kauf ich eh nur meiner Mama und Papa und meinem Bruder und Freund was also das ist ja jetzt net so ein Drama geht eigentlich immer.
> 
> Einen USB Raketenwerfer MENSCH das wollt ich schon immer mal!



Das einzige sinnlosere Geschenkpackage das ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, war ein Yu-gi-oh!-Heft, eine kleine Plastikhenne (wenn man die gedrückt hat, dann ist irgendeine komische Blase aus ihrem Poppo gekommen, eklig) und ein Schukarton voll mit Kronkorken.

Mit meinen Geschenken kann man wenigstens ein bisschen was machen.


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

Mahlzeit 


keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Maik: Ich hab das schonmal probiert finde aber nix gescheites die die Koordinaten auflöst  und dann ist mir das auch jetzt zuviel da drüber nachzudenken! Bin auch net so der Erdkundecrack! Aber wenn du aus der nähe von Heidelberg kommst dann sind wir ja fast Nachbarn  Ich komme aus der Nähe von Bruchsal  Muß ich mich hier beherschen nicht dass ich dich mal auf der Straße seh


Na, dann lös ich mal das Städterätsel auf: "Eppelheim".


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Ja fuer meine ma find ich auch immer was, aber fuer meinen Pa wirds schon schwieriger, irgendwer Ideen?


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

@Maik: Eppelheim mmh kenn ich net  

@mimij85: Ich schenk meinem Papa immer das was meine Mama sagt  Ist nämlich allerdings schwierig, als Kind hab ich immer AfterShave gekauft  aber Papa hat sich jedes Jahr aufs neue gefreut! Jedenfalls hat er jetzt genug für sein restliches Leben!


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Maik: Eppelheim mmh kenn ich net


War mir klar, ist ja auch ein Nest mit etwas mehr als 14.000 Einwohner.


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

@keks
Ja Aftershave gabs nen paar mal, dann Tabak fuer seine Pfeife, oder so nen cooler Hammer mit der einen Seite mit Flaschenoeffner, oder auch mal ne Drahtbuerste, weil seine kaputt war. Aber was nun? Ich brauch was wiztiges und was was er gebrauchen kann.

Achja wenn cih ihm Aftershave schenke, dann benutzt er das erstma direkt so das schon fast die viertel Flasch leer is


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> War mir klar, ist ja auch ein Nest mit etwas mehr als 14.000 Einwohner.


Ach so ein kleines Kuhkaf  Mein Ort hat 5000 und kennst du Hambrücken ALSO is ja fast genauso groß


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Mein Ort hat 5000 und kennst du Hambrücken ALSO is ja fast genauso groß


Nö. Das Kaff ist wohl so klein, dass das Ortseingangsschild zugleich das Ortsausgangschlid ist :suspekt:


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Achwas also es gibt zwar größere aber auch kleinere! DA mußte schon so 15min fahren  SO Ich hab nochmal geschaut es sind laut internet 5300  noch mehr


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> SO Ich hab nochmal geschaut es sind laut internet 5300  noch mehr


Wow, Hambrücken mutiert jetzt zur Metropole :suspekt:


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Genau wir sind kurz davor ein eigenes Nummernschild zu bekommen! Überhaupt Eppelheim ist auch grad gewachsen  Vorhin stand da noch 10000


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

Jo, meine Angabe zur Population war schon etwas veraltet.


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Ok, genug von eurem Kaff ^^ Weihnachtsgeschenke fuer Maenner. Erzaehlt mal was wuenscht ihr euch zu Weihnachten


----------



## Matze (15. November 2007)

Also ich würde mir wünschen:
Entweder die Wii mit Nunchack und Metroid Prime 3
oder Karten + Verpflegung für Splash! 2008
oder 500 € Klamottengutschein
oder ein "Heimstudio-Equipment" für meinen Pc ^^

und was wünscht ihr Freuen euch?


----------



## maza (15. November 2007)

jaaaaaa weihnachten!
Ok! Ich brauch ne neue Fernbedienung für mein Fernseher.. auf der alten sind scho keine Nummern mehr drauf  und die Tasten lassen sich nur schwer drücken 
Sonst... geld für Klamotten....ja ich geh gern einkaufen..


----------



## Maik (15. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Ok, genug von eurem Kaff


Du bist hier nicht alleine


----------



## subara (15. November 2007)

Geschenke für Männer:
Eine Uhr
Ein LCD TV
HDTV Sat Receiver mit Premiere Hack


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

@Maik
Ooohhh, aber von eurem kaff gibts doch net mehr zu sagen, ihr habt jetzt die Einwohnerzahlen verglichen und gibts noch mehr? * gg *

Hm ich wuensch mir nix. Das dumme is ja das ich kurz vorher auch noch Geburtstag hab. Nur irgendwie hat wieder keine Zeit um zu feiern , vorallem weil kurz danach Weihnachten is. Somit find ich das sowieso doof und will gar keine Geschenke. Ich freu mich wenn ich Freundinnen sehen kann, vorallem eine sie wohnt 200 km entfernt. Und haette gerne wieder nen Clantreffen gemacht, aber hat halt keiner Zeit und Geld. 

Achja, einkaufen is langweilig und viel zu stressig und alles viel zu teuer.


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

subara hat gesagt.:


> Geschenke für Männer:
> Eine Uhr
> Ein LCD TV
> HDTV Sat Receiver mit Premiere Hack




Hm, leider nix dabei fuer meinen Pa. 
Er hat bereits eine sehr gute Uhr,
Und fernsehen schaut er so gut wie gar net.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Ich benötige viele Bücher....20 werden es insgesamt bestimmt, mehr wären besser. Denn ich hab eine überdurchschnittliche Lesegeschwindigkeit. Und dann noch Kohle, brauch einen neuen PC und n' bisschen Zubehör. Mein Alter wird dann zum WG-Server.


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Ich will auch ne Wi!  Also wenn ich Geld übrig hätte dann würde ich mir sofort eine kaufen! 

Jo ansonsten bekomme ich dieses Jahr ausschließlich Geld, da ich das ja benötige um nach USA zu meinem Freund zu fliegen! Aber ich denke meine Mama wird sich nicht beherschen können und mir trotzdem noch was anderes kaufen! Ansonsten kauf ich in New York dann Geschenke und dann gibts danach Bescherung!

mmh aber meine lieben Männer hier im Forum das habt ihr echt toll geschrieben aber ich glaube kaum dass mimij85 ihrem Papa nen HDTV Sat Receiver oder ne Wi schenken will oder kann


----------



## subara (15. November 2007)

Dann kauf ihm ein schikes Hemd, Pulover, Jacke oder eine Hose. Also dass schenkt meine Mutter meinem Vater immer.
Ansonsten eine gute Flasche Wein.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> @Maik
> (...)
> Und haette gerne wieder nen Clantreffen gemacht, aber hat halt keiner Zeit und Geld.
> (...)



Einer aus meinem Clan hat gemeint, er kommt erst auf irgendwelche Clantreffen wenn wir einen female-squad haben -.- .


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Wenn dein Papa nicht oft Fernseh schaut was macht er dann? Ein Buch lesen? Kauf ihm doch ein Buch! Wenn er immer ne gewisse Richtung liest...

Ansonsten würde ich vielleicht auch etwas zum anziehen kaufen. Weiß net zieht er im Job Hemden an? So ein schönes Hemd oder nen Pullover kostet net so arg viel aber man kann es trotzdem gebrauchen! 

Ich geh auch gern einkaufen aber ich bin immer traurig weil ich mir nix kaufen darf (wg. Geldnot )

EDIT: OH NEIN subara war schneller als ich mit der Hemd Idee


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

@keks
Naja, wie gesagt er schaut eh so gut wie nie tv, achja und zum Buch lesen etc hat er auch keine Zeit. Er arbeitet eig den ganzen Tag dann kurz Pause, dann schlafen und wieder arbeiten. Am we sieht das net gross anders aus.
Eig wuerd ich den Beiden am liebesten so nen Erhohlungstag schenken  Aber 1. wird das zu teuer  und 2. glaub ich net das mein pa frei bekommt


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Mmh aber warum schenkst du den beiden dann nicht einfach einen Gutschein? So von ner Therme in der Nähe von deinen Eltern! Das ist ja net so teuer, reicht ja wenn du da nen Tageseintritt und je nachdem noch ne Massage oder so machst. Also wir haben das letzt auch gemacht und da hat der Eintritt so 10 Euro gekostet und dann noch ne Massage für 25 Euro. Oder du holst nen Tageseintrittsgutschein und legst noch 20 Euro dazu für Freizeit. Und da können sie ja auch mal kurzfristig hin wenn dein Papa dann mal frei hat!


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

RICHTIG, wenn er mal frei hat. Und das bekommt er eig NIE nur wenn der Chef mal gute Laune hat, er hat sogar des oefteren noch Wochenenddienst. Zudem muss er jetzt wo er mal paar Tage "frei" hat, die Heizung bei ihnen zuhause reparieren.

Achja Wein trinkt er net, wenn nur Bier und Schnaps und ich will net seinen Alkohol und Tabakkonsum weiter unterstuetzen


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Dann muß dein Papa ein reicher Mann sein wenn er soviel arbeiten muß!  

Und schonwieder sind wir beim Thema Alkohol!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> RICHTIG, wenn er mal frei hat. Und das bekommt er eig NIE nur wenn der Chef mal gute Laune hat, er hat sogar des oefteren noch Wochenenddienst. Zudem muss er jetzt wo er mal paar Tage "frei" hat, die Heizung bei ihnen zuhause reparieren.
> 
> Achja Wein trinkt er net, wenn nur Bier und Schnaps und ich will net seinen Alkohol und Tabakkonsum weiter unterstuetzen



Hört sich für mich nach groben Arbeitsrechtverletzungen seitens des Chefs an...

Schenk ihm doch diese "American Spirit" oder wie die heißen, ohne Zusatzstoffe die in fast allen Zigarettenmarken drin sind. Die sind dann ein bisschen "gesünder" .


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Na oder so schokozigaretten  Man schenkt doch keine Zigaretten?! NE das ist doof


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Ach, komm dann tu ihm doch ein Bild malen. ^^


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Hm, nach was muss ich denn da suchen fuer so nen Wellnesstag. Und was koennen die da machen ausser ne Massage zu bekommen?


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Hm, nach was muss ich denn da suchen fuer so nen Wellnesstag. Und was koennen die da machen ausser ne Massage zu bekommen?



 Thermen + Ort oder Landkreis oder so! 

Also in Thermen gibts so komische Bäder (mit schlamm drin o.ä.) ja dann gibts da so ganz arg kuschelig warme Pool (wie ne große Badewanne und ich liebe meine Badewanne  ). Dann gibts da noch Wirhlpool, Saunen, jo kommt auf die Therme an!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Schau doch einfach mal nach Orten mit "Bad" vor dem Namen, wie z. B.  Bad Steben, Bad Homburg oder so. Da gibts solche Thermen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Hat jmd von euch nen Sony ericsson? Wie bekommt man das Datenkabel raus?  
Ich wills net kaputt machen


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

Ja ich hab eins! Häh wie du willst das Datenkabel rausmachen? HA rausziehen! Welches hast du den? Ist der Stecker eher breiter also so zwei Finger breit oder so ein Finger breit? Der breitere ist der neue Stecker der geht eigentlich ganz einfach raus und der schmälere mußt e bissl ziehen der hängt da als fest. War bei meinem alten auch!

EDIT: JIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPIIIIIII heute bin ich Gold Mitglied geworden


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Das is so nen breiterer mit 2 kleinen stoepseln an den Seiten. Der eine Typ hatte mir den da reingemacht, jetzt geht das Ding net mehr aus. Muss ich den irgendwie nach unten oder oeben biegen?


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

mmh also bei mir zieht man den einfach raus! Nicht irgendwo hinbiegen nur gerade rausziehen! Wie heißt dein Handy?


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Is ja net meins  
Is nen w660i
Hier in der Firma haben wir ueber 200 Handys, und ich blick da noch net so wirklich durch.


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

OK Stecker sieht aus wie meiner! Also den mußt gerade rausziehen können! Da gibts sonst kein Trick! Rüttel mal e bissl dran vielleicht hängt da ja was!


----------



## Matze (15. November 2007)

Halto doch mal die Knöpfe gedrückt und ziehe dann vorsichtig heraus...


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

WENN da Knoepfe waeren, wuerde ich die druecken, weil mein Datenkabel vom LG hat auch solche Knoepfe, aber das hier halt net ^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. November 2007)

So ich geh jetzt mal heim! 

Viel Glück noch mit deinem Handy  wenn net lässt das Teil halt dran und dann soll der das morgen rausmachen. OBWOHL schon peinlich dann heißt "ach das mädel bekommt den Stecker net raus" OK zieh wie gestört dran! Du mußt dem Handy zeigen wer der Boss ist


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Ich hab schon gezogen, aber es ruehrt sich nix. Naja schoenen Feierabend


----------



## TwoFaze (15. November 2007)

Bei mir muss ich nach unten biegen... Viel Glück!! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Jop, schönen Feierabend ich geh dann auch in 10 min.


----------



## MiMi (15. November 2007)

Genau sowas mein ich, aber ich hab ihn rausbekommen, mit viel ziehen und bissel biegen. OH man bei meinem LG sind einfach die Knoepfe da und man drueckt drauf und das geht raus. Genau wie mit der Klappe hinten wo der Akku hinter sitzt. Muss man drauf rumdruecken, damit die Einrastdringer rausgehen. Bei mir is auch so nen "Knoepfchen" und das geht so ab. Naja ich mach mal Feierabend, das war genug stress fuer heute.


----------



## TwoFaze (15. November 2007)

Also mit sowas hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme 
Naja, bei mir sind es noch 11 Minuten...


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

Moorgen 

SOOO heute ist Donnerstag  

nur noch diesen Tag und schwupps ist´s endlich Freitag!


----------



## maza (29. November 2007)

Guten Morgen! Nee, für mich is doch heut scho Freitag


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Guten morgen 
Jupp endlich. Ich kanns kaum noch abwarten. Bin ja ma gespannt wie der heutige Tag verlaeuft. Achja und Frauen in einem Maennerbuero oder unter Entwicklern, da gibts dann trotzdem keine hemmungen ^^ ich merks ja selbst ^^


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Joa, morgen. Und schade, ich dachte, sowas hilft.


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Ne, also inner FH wurde nur mal von meiner Gruppe gesagt, das ich zur guten Arbeitssphaere beitrage, aber ueber weiber wird trotzdem gelabert, aber dann mach ich halt einfach mit ^^ Nur weil ich ne Frau bin, kann ich ja auch wohl sagen ob die andere Tussy worueber geredet wird, huebsch ist oder net


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Joa, ich glaub, so ähnlich hält das bei uns auch die einzigste Frau im Kurs. :-D


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

So hallole da bin ich wieder. Hatte Besprechung. 

Mmh also ich kann in der FH auch nicht erkennen dass sich die Männer anderst verhalten wenn ich komme  und im Geschäft sowieso nicht!


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

So, also allmaehlich kann man ja ma anfangen, was macht ihr so zu Sylvester ^^


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Kann mir nicht helfen, aber es wird Zeit, dass Wochenende kommt.


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

Lecker Essen zubereiten, genügend Sekt kaltstellen, Freunde einladen und abfeiern.


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Lecker essen tut man doch schon an Heiligabend ^^ Und dann nochmal am 1 und/ oder 2. Weihnachtstag  OH wei oh wei, so viele Kalorien


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

in New York City mit nem Schiff über den Fluss (weiß net wie der heißt) an der Freiheitsstatue vorbei schippern, die Raketen über New York City anschauen, essen, trinken und feiern!

EDIT: Achso und an Weihnachten mach ich irgendwas wo ich nicht weiß?!  Weils ne Überraschung für mich ist


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Sylvester....Hm, die Planung läuft noch, aber wahrscheinlich feiern mit Freunden bei mir...Ebenfalls mit entsprechender Kaloriengrundlage. 
EDIT: Aber New York hat natürlich was.


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

Mit einem "Überschuss" an Kalorien über die Weihnachtstage hinweg hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt, denn a) lässt sich ja zur Abwechslung auch mal was "kalorienarmes" bruzeln, und b) steht unten meine Rennmaschine.


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

Genau New York hat was und zwar meinen Freund  wegen dem Kuhdorf namens New York geh ich natürlich nicht hin  

@Maik: NAJA also meiner Oma Ihre Braten die sind net wirklich kalorienarm  Glaub auch kaum dass die kalorienarm schmecken würden


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

Dann tritt bei mir Plan "B" in Kraft: ab auf's Bike und Kilometer bolzen, um die Kalorien zu verbrennen


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Das frustriert mich immer, wenn ich sehe wie viel Kalorien irgendwas hat, man isst es innerhalb von 2 min und man dann ne viertel Stunde auf dem Rad sitzt und noch net mal/ oder gerade die haelfte abtrainiert hat


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

Mmh das ist mir aber etwas zu kalt im Dezember!


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Mmh das ist mir aber etwas zu kalt im Dezember!


Keine Sorge, es wird da einem nach wenigen Kilometern schon ganz von selbst warm


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

@Maik: Das ist mir klar ABER ich bin dann immer total demotiviert  ich hab zwar so Thermokleidung fürs joggen aber Sonne brauch ich trotzdem und da es so früh dunkel wird komm ich dann auch meistens gar net dazu. Im dunkeln hab ich nämlich keine Lust rumzurennen


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Wie gut das es im fitnesstudio net kalt is


----------



## Matze (29. November 2007)

@mimij85
Genau das Selbe hab ich auch gerade gedacht...


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Ausserdem hab ich dann mehr motivation, weil ich ja Geld bezahle, und wenn ich net hingehe, schmeiss ich ja das Geld aus dem Fenster


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Joa, auch einer der Gründe, warum ich dahin gehe.


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

Mmh ich hab aber leider im Moment kein Geld fürs Studio und daher gekündigt! Ist aber jetzt über Winter etwas blöd! Daher hab ich mir ja Thermokleider gekauft damit ich wenigstens Samstags und Sonntags mittag joggen gehen kann!


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Ja, die sind auch immer viel zu teuer, aber joggen mag ich absolut net


----------



## Matze (29. November 2007)

Ich kann 2,5 Stunden immer wieder Gewichte drücken, aber Joggen kann ich nicht, viel zu eintönig ^^


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

Nö ich jogg gerne vor mich hin GUT also im Studio ist das auch langweilig da auf dem Laufband rumzurennen da hab ich auch schneller keine Lust mehr aber draußen renn ich gern!


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Achja @Matze
Ich bin abhaengig von google, nenn mir ne bessere Suchmaschine


----------



## Matze (29. November 2007)

@mimij85
Siehst du, viel zu mächtig wenn du schon abhängig ist.
Ich finde http://www.ixquick.com besser, weil sie a) eine Metasuchmaschine ist, b) die Suchmaschine sich vorgenommen hat dass sie keine IP's oder Personendaten speichern (wurde auch mehrmals nachgewiesen)!


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

^^ Das mit dem abhaenig war so gemeint, das ich ne gute Suchmaschine brauch, da ich sonst verloren bin, da ich staendig und immer alles google, ausserdem hat sich aus google schon nen verb ergeben, "kannst ja me eben googeln" 
Und wie das ausschaut kann deine net mithalten:
google: 338 Treffer
ixquick: 72 Treffer


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

Substantiv: Google 
Verb: googeln 
Adjektiv: gegoogelt 

 Steht das so im DUDEN


----------



## Matze (29. November 2007)

Trozdem, wenn ich schon sehe, dass bei jedem bei dem ich auf den Pc schaue, so ein f*** google-Toolbar ist, dann wird mir schlecht. 
Is halt meine Meineung, aber Google bekommt von mir keine einzige Anfrage mehr (hab ich auch schon im Betrieb vorgeschlagen und da hier qulifiziertes  Personal ist, bekamm ich zustimmunt)


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Japp, sach ich ja ^^. Mit ixquick waere das dann "ich hab geixquicked" das hoert sich schon ziemlich seltsam  an


----------



## Matze (29. November 2007)

Also ich glaub ja, dass google auch bald noch den BundesTrojaner übernehmen/aufkaufen/in-sich-einverleiben...


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Zuhause hab ich keine googleToolbar ^^


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Hm, stimmt scho, diese Toolbars etc. sind scho nervig.


----------



## Matze (29. November 2007)

Ich habe aber eine Bitte: 
Bitte machen wir heute kein Forum auf in dem wir über Google diskuttieren, hab dafür heute keine Zeit


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Hm ne, wenn dann will ich ueber killerspiele diskutiern ^^, ausserdem irgendwie passiert hier nix, der eine Mitarbeiter wollte mit dem Chef reden, wie wir das nun machen, aber ich glaub das hat er noch net. Und hat wohl auch kein Bock drauf  Solange "googel" ich ne runde nach dem sch*** Daten verschicken ueber application/x-www-form-urlencoded und schau wie das funktioniert


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

Ich kann die Toolbar auch net leiden ich benutz einfach nur http://www.google.de und fertig.


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Boa ich schlaf gleich ein  Erzaehlt ma was spannendes


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Schönes Wetter draußen und so.


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Hm eher weniger, es is voll am regnen und dunkel. Pfui, das macht immer so depri laune


----------



## keks1984 (29. November 2007)

Bei mir ist auch schönes Wetter!  scheint die Sonne


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Joa, leicht bewölkt und übel kalt, aber ansonsten schön.  Aber ist ja Paderborn hier, da regnets bestimmt heute noch. :-D


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Boa ihh
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,452394,00.html
Die wollen in Belgien, Bilder auf die Zigarettenpackungen machen


> Schockierende Fotos zeigen, welche Folgen Rauchen haben kann - von Zahnausfall bis zum Krebsgeschwür.


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

Seid ihr jetzt alle vor Schock vom Stuhl gefallen?


----------



## Maik (29. November 2007)

Nö, bin gerade anderweitig beschäftigt.


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Joa...Mahlzeit. Sollte ich doch vom Rauchen auf Saufen umsteigen.  Passt auch grad zu meiner Stimmung...Rechner tun alles, nur nicht das, was ich ihnen sage.


----------



## MiMi (29. November 2007)

So ich mach mich mal langsam , bis morgen und schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Mel_One (29. November 2007)

Joa, hf. Bin in ner halben Stunde auch weg, solange Chefe mich nicht noch spontan zur Besprechung holt.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

SO Morgen  

Endlich Freitag  JIPI WE 

Ich hoffe ich hab heut wieder mehr Zeit zum schreiben damit wir das nächste Ziel schaffen  aber könnte schwer werden sind ja noch n´paar Einträge die Fehlen! 

Mein Chef kam gestern spontan um halb 4 zu mir und hat sich meinem Problem angenommen (war mir wieder klar kurz vorm Feierabend) NAJA um viertel 6 bin ich dann auch mal heim! Aber es funktioniert endlich!


----------



## yellowspam (30. November 2007)

Morgen, hatte gestern einen unterhaltsamen Berufsschul-Tag.

Unser Klassenvorstand, er ist leider sehr verwirrt und zerstreut(hats aber voll drauf punkto IT), ist nun das erste mal seit Schulbeginn selbst draufgekommen dass er unser Klassenvorstand ist und er eigentlich neben Mathe und Physik auch Informatik unterruchten sollte.
So haben wir gestern die erste Informatikunterrichtsstunde seit Schulbeginn gehabt ^^


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

@yellowspam: Was meinst du mit Klassenvorstand? Der Klassenlehrer?! Ich kenne nämlich den Begriff nicht! Mmh also wann hat den das Schuljahr begonnen? Im September doch oder NA dann ist er ja früh drauf gekommen


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Guten morgen 
ich seh schon das wird wieder nen langweiliger tag heute


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

@mimij85: Warum wird der Tag langweilig? 

Mmh also ich hab an Anfang von nem Projekt irgendwie nie so richtig lust zu arbeiten bis ich dann mal drin bin! Ich weiß am Anfang nie wo ich anfangen soll.


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Weil ich bisher noch nix gehoert hab, was ich machen soll und der noch net mit dem Chef gelabert hat


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Morgen.
Boa ich hab heute sowas von keinen Bock...


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Hab gerade gehoert das mein Chef spaeter kommt, der is noch beim Zahnarzt oder so, da bin ich ja ma gespannt ob der ander Mitarbeiter noch mit dem redet was er seid Mittwoch machen wollte


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

na da bin ich auch mal gespannt! 

@Matze: Ich glaub heut hat keiner Bock! Oder hat jemand lust heut zum arbeiten? Mmh ich überleg mir grad ob ich überhaupt mal diese Woche große Lust hatte  Es ging jedenfalls keinen Tag vorbei wo ich net gedacht hab "Hoffentlich ist bald Freitag"


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

@keks
Nicht nur aufs arbeiten. Ist so ein Tag wo ich mir wünschte ich hätte eine Cyro-Kammer.


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Morgen. Joa, Freitag, wurd auch Zeit. Naja, ich kann mich über Langeweile nicht beschweren.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

@Matze: Was ist ne Cyro Kammer? 

@Mel_One: Morgen!!  NAJA über Langeweile kann ich mich auch net beschweren aber nachdem ich solange an einem Projekt gearbeitet hab da hab ich irgendwie jetzt gar keine Lust mein neues richtig anzufangen! Ich komme einfach nicht richtig in Schwung!


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

@Keks
So ein Ding mit dem man sich in Tiefschlaf versetzen lassen kann.


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

@keks1984 Stimmt scho, die Motivation lässt nach. Ich spring hier zwischen 2 Projekten immer hin und her, dat nervt auch.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

ACHSO mmh will aber nicht ans schlafen denken bin nämlich müde!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

OH man was ist das fuer ne dumme Fehlermeldung


> javax.microedition.io.ConnectionNotFoundException: TCP open
> at com.sun.midp.io.j2me.socket.Protocol.connect(+99)
> at com.sun.midp.io.ConnectionBaseAdapter.openPrim(+52)
> at com.sun.midp.io.j2me.socket.Protocol.openPrim(+108)


Achja die Zahlen dahinter sind keine Zeilennummern, das wird bei J2me net angezeigt ^^, aber mit der Fehlermeldung kann ich auch trotzdem nix anfangen. Das faengt ja wieder gut an.

Ich will nach Hause ins warme Kuschelbettchen


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

SO SO sehr intressante Meldung NAJA zumindest ist TCP open  soviel versteh ich schonmal! Ich versteh diese Kryptischen Fehlermeldungen manchmal auch net dann probier ich solange kreuz und quer bis ich mal ne Fehlermeldung bekomme aus der ich was rauslesen kann!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Das geniale ist ja, wenn man danach googelt, findet man haufenweise Seiten, jaa hoert sich gut an, aaaber die haben alle den gleichen Fehler, aber niemand antwortet oder gibt Tipps was man dagegen machen muss


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

@keks
Wenn man die aber mal versteht, dann ist man froh dass es sie gibt

@mimij
Viel Spaß mit der Fehlersuche


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

@Matze: JA bloss ich versteh sie eben noch nicht  

@mimij85: JA sowas hab ich auch schon öfters gehabt da stellen die Fragen dann Antwortet keiner und irgendwann kommt die Antwort "SO ich habs jetzt hinbekommen" HALLO ich such dann aber immernoch nach der Antwort weil es keiner postet wie er es hinbekommen hat! Oder zumindest nicht viele! Ich mach das immer


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Ja, ist immer blöde. Hatte ich jetzt auch schon ein paar mal. Dat geht immer arg an die Nerven.


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Noch schlimmer sind aber die Fehler, die jeder kannt, jeder weiß was sie bedeuten, aber man sich ganz sicher ist und auch hundert mal überprüft dass es richtig ist. Bestet Beispiel NullPointerExceptions


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Och, ich hab hier auch immer coole Fehler. Wir arbeiten hier mit so nem gekauften Teil, dass innerhalb von Webapplikationen eine Tabellenanzeige (so mit eigener Filterung, Sortierung, hirachisch aufgebauten Untertabellen etc.) ermöglicht. Dieses Drecksding liefert meistens, wenn was schief geht, kryptische Javascriptfehler von ganz tief drinnen zurück, oder leitet die Seite um auf das Verzeichnis, in dem die Seite liegt. Sowas ist immer wieder deprimierend. Mit direkten Exceptions könnt ich ja noch leben.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

oder schreibfehler das liebe ich! Da such ich kreuz und quer durch´s Programm und aufeinmal merk ich dass ein bedusselter Buchstabe fehlt und er deshalb nix erkennt AAAAAAA


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Gut sowas hab ich Gott sei dank net, Eclipse unterstreicht das direkt wenn der das net kennt, bzw ich schreib das ja nie aus, ich schreib die ersten paar Buchstaben und dann strg+ leertaste und der gibt mir die Moeglichkeiten die ich hab


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

Mmh eigentlich gibt mir VisualStudio auch alle Fehler aus ABER im Asp.net code da zeigt der Schreibfehler nicht an! Also da muß ich dann immer etwas besser nachschauen!


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Wir haben auf der Arbeit (noch) den JBuilder.  Da schreib ich paar Buchstaben und drück dann Enter oder "." und dann kann ich direkt weiter schreiben. So brauch ich für z.b. 
	
	
	



```
Objekt.objkt.methode();
```
so um die 4-7 Tastendrücke


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Ja macht Eclipse ja auch ^^
Hm ich glaub ich muss mal zu dem Typen gehn und fragen ob der mit dem Chef geredet hat, ich hasse so ein Hinterhergelaufe


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Naja, zur Hälfte wird das auch im ASP.Net-Kram angeboten. Aber z.B. für Werte innerhalb von Attributen oder sowas gibts keine Hilfestellung. Da scheitere ich auch ganz gerne mal dran.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

@Mel_One: Genau das meinte ich  Naja wird vielleicht irgendwann auch mal besser unterstütz!


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Joa, ich hoffs auch mal.  Würde mir auch einige Schmerzen ersparen.


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Oh man, laangweilig. Ausserdem hab ich meine Aepfel vergessen 
Und es gibt gleich schon wieder Kuchen, weil wohl einer Geburtstag hat. Das ist nicht gut, fast alle 2 Wochen Kuchen


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

*lach* Ja, dat kenn ich. Eine Kollegin hier ist mit einem Bäcker verheiratet, die stiftet hier regelmäßig alle paar Wochen Kuchen. Und es gibt als weiteres eine Firmentechnische Abkürzung: EWI (Eis Wie Immer), wenn mal wieder sowas mitgebracht wurde (alle 2 Tage.  )


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Dann musste halt genügend Sport dafür machen, auch wenn es nur Tastaturgehaue bedeutet, dass wir die 2500 voll bekommen...


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Boa so nen riesenstueck Kuchen, nu is mir schlecht ;(
Das wuerd ich schon schaffen, nur dann muss ja jmd mitschreiben, sonst gilt das noch als gespamme, bzw alles wird zu einem Beitrag zusammengefasst ^^


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

HE du Sa... ich will abnehmen und du erzählst von Kuchen  will auch Essen. Was gabs den für Kuchen? 

Mmh bei uns hat der nächste am 6 Dezember Geburtstag ist aber im Urlaub und dann hat nochmal einer Geburtstag am 16 Dezember und der ist auch im Urlaub NE NE die hauen hier alle ab so geht das aber nicht!


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Hm, scho recht.  Hm, Essen.....Ist nicht bald Mittag?


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Einmal so nen Apfelkuchen mit ka 2 cm Sahne und noch nen anderen mit Schoko und auch ca 2 cm Sahne, boa ihhgitt. 
Nu is mein Chef schuld wenn ich zunehme, weil der gesagt hat ich soll mich mal oefters dazusetzen.


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

*grins* Chefs können so fies sein. Hm, versenden von Kuchen durchs Netz funktioniert immer noch nicht, oder?


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Naja der sagte ja auch ich soll mich Freitags mal dazusetzen wenn die Borrel machen, um mehr Kontakt zu den Kollegen zu bekommen. Aber ich hab keine Lust an nem Freitag abend um 5 noch hier zu sitzen zu sehen wie die Bier trinken oder Wein, dann kann ich ja auch net direkt gehn, also waer ich dann so gegen 10 vor 7 erst zuhause, und das auf nem Freitag.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

@all (außer mimij85): OK die Kuchen eß ich alle und Sahne eß ich auch! Wir machen ne Fahrtgemeinschaft und fahren zu mimij ins Büro!  

JA endlich in ner halben Stunde ist mittagspause ich hab nämlich solangsam hunger


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

k, ich komm mit zum Kuchen.  Ja, Hunger...Und ich würd glaub ich auch ungerne an nem Freitag bis so spät bleiben.


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Ach die suchen hier noch Leute (gute Programmierer), also wenn ihr interesse habt ^^

Ich mach nie Mittag, ich ess immer dann wenn ich hunger hab, also eigentlich alle 2 Stunden ^^, nur jetzt dauerts glaub ich erstma ...


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

Nix da punkt 12 mach ich das Visual Studio zu DA kenne ich nix  schließlich ist offiziell von 12 bis 13 uhr pause und da bekomme ich auch kein Geld für also mach ich da pause  

Überhaupt spielen die Jungs im andern Büro fast jeden Mittag irgendwas keine Ahnung wie das heißt und da ist dann immer ein riesen Gebrülle!


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Joa, ich glaub, ich jag gleich auch mal den Azubi zum Essen. Abgesehen davon sind da Weihnachtsgeschenke angekommen, die ich hier noch locker abholen kann. Damit auch mein Bruder zu Weihnachten glücklich wird.


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Boa ne, ne Stunde Pause?! Was soll man da machen?! Da mach ich lieber durch und geh ne Stunde her ^^


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

Ich sitz halt rum und les mir n´Paar NAchrichtenseiten durch oder les Computerzeitschrift falls grad neue gekommen sind! Joa also so ne Stunde kann schnell rumgehen!  Und ob ich da durcharbeit oder nicht bekomm ich die Stunde pause abgezogen!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Ja, das is bei uns gott sei dank net so. Ich find das extrem nervig, wenn man pause machen MUSS.


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Da warens nur noch 30 ...


----------



## Maik (30. November 2007)

Chapeau, wenn du jeden Arbeitstag acht Stunden am Stück ohne Ermüdungserscheinungen und Konzentrationsschwächen über die Runden kommst.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

Ich könnte aber nicht die ganze Zeit durcharbeiten und daher ist die Stunde pause schon gut!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Auch wenn ich net weiss was Chapeau is, aber ohne das komm ich net durch den Tag, gegen 3 oder so, laesst meine Konzentration nach, aber das hab ich auch wenn ich ne Pause mach. Das liegt eher an der Uhrzeit, darum fang ich ja auch lieber frueher an  Nur ihc kann hier net eher rein als fruehestens viertel nach 8, aber dann muesst eich auch noch 20 min am Bahnhof warten, sonst waer ich schon um 8 hier. Also nehm ich nen Zug spaeter, somit bin ich erst viertel vor 9 da.


----------



## Maik (30. November 2007)

Chapeau kommt aus dem französischen und heißt: "Hut ab", "Gratulation", "Respekt".


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Hm, viertel vor neun hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an.  Da bin ich auch meistens da, weil ich mich früher irgendwie nicht aufraffen kann und ich auch dann Gefahr laufe, vor geschlossener Tür zu Stehen.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

nö ich hab nen Schlüssel ist echt praktisch hier da wir ja ne größere Firma sind haben hier alle nen Schlüssel zu ihrem jeweiligen Büro und natürlich zur Eingangstür! 

@Maik: Intressant ich hab grad überlegt was das Wort heißt  jetzt weiß ichs ja!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Ich hatte nie Franzsoesisch ^^ (Gott sei dank)
Also viertel vor 9 ist eigentlich zu spaet, ich mag lieber um 8 oder halb 8 anfangen, umso eher kann ich nach Hause


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

Mein Gott grad hab ich gelesen dass T-mobile jetzt auch noch vor Gericht ist wegen dem bedäperten I-phone so ein rumgehampel wegen dem Teil! Hallo ich versteh das eh net warum die das Teil net einfach in bei allen Mobilfunkunternehmen anbieten! 

Jetzt ist da rumgestreite mit Vodafone noch weil die nicht dürfen und das Teil ja "eigentlich " gesperrt ist. Ne ne also echt ich zahl doch ne 400 Euro für das Ding OK da hab ich dann nen I-pod und Handy zusammen aber dafür ist mir das Teil 1. zu teuer und 2. zu groß!


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Ich habe es sowieso lieber wenn MP3 Player und Handy getrennte sind:
1. Wenn eines ausfällt oder Akku leer, dann geht das andere noch
2. fürn MP3 Player habe ich dann immer Baterien (natürlich wieder aufladbar)  dabei (ja, keine Akkus und erst recht keinen I-Pod)


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

@Matze: So ises ich mag auch lieber getrennt! Gut ich hab nen i-pod aber das mit der Batterie ist schon so hast recht. 

Und beim Handy mag ich eh was ganz normales ich telefonier und sms und fertig so riesenteile wo dann nicht in die Hosentasche passen kann ich net leiden. Ich nehm doch net extra ne Tasche mit...


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

@keks
Wow endlich finde ich dabei mal zustimmung...


Na ja ich mag I-Pod net. Liegt etz nicht nur an den Baterien/Akkus, sonder eher an dem Ding an sich. Einen MP3 Player steck ich in meinen PC -> er wird erkannt -> ich kann alles drauf tun was ich will = fertig in weniger als 3 Minuten
Einen I-Pod schließe ich an -> benötige eine Software -> dies instaliere ich -> zu deren Bibliothek muss ich meine Lieder hinzufügen -> diese lade ich dann auf den I-Pod = rein theoretisch, aber nach 20 Min habe ich keine Lust mehr gehabt, dann waren irgendwelche Lieder drauf, manche gewollt, manche ungewollt (Bei der Mitgelieferten standart Software)


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Hihi, ich mags auch lieber getrennt, hab aber nen mp3 player mit Akku, der laed sich dann per USB auf , bzw mit so nem Kabel auch an der Steckdose. 
Ausserdem waere sonst der Akku vom Handy viiieeel zu schnell leer wenn ich damit noch die ganze Zeit Musik hoere


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

Ja klar der Ipod ist natürlich "komplizierter" als jetzt ein normaler Mp3 player aber dafür hat man dann auch seine Musik ordenltlich sortiert und nach Genre und sonst was abgelegt. In meinem alten mp3player konnte ich einfach nur die lieder draufladen dass rumgesuche wenn man nur ein bestimmtes album hören will ist mit dem ipod leichter. 

Naja dies i-tunes des hab ich auch net drauf weil das blöde Teil ist mir zu kompliziert und macht tausende Sachen die ich net brauch! Hab mir da jetzt ein anderes Programm geladen und das ist unkompliziert und man ist auch schnell!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

OH gott, mein Bafoeg ist heute gekommen, Nachzahlung ovn 3 Monaten + Bafoeg fuer naechsten Monat. Eigentlich hab ich immer so 490 Bekommen, nun sinds wegen dem dummen Praktikum, 390, wollen die mich verarschen?! 100 Euro weniger?! Hallooooo? Vorallem ich bekomm ja die 100 euro weniger net nur diese 6 Monate waehrend des Praktikums nein, das Komplette Jahr ueber!

Man kann ich da wieder hinterherrennen, die spinnen wohl. Warum kuerzen die mein Bafoeg?! Wenn duerfte das max 50 euro sein, und dann wuerde komplett meine Reisekostenverguetung angerechnet werden, aber der Bafoegtyp sagte, das wird net angerechnet?! Wenn das net berechnet wird, wuerden mir max 5 euro abgezogen werden?! GRRRRRR


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

da würde ich mal nochmal anrufen und nachfragen was das soll! TJA is immerso ne Sache mit dem Bafögamt die machen das was ihnen gefällt! Ich bekomm es ja net von dem her muß ich nur schauen dass ich durch meine Arbeiterei nicht über diese Grenze vom Kindergeld komme aber das passt!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Anrufen, du bist witzig:

Öffnungszeiten:
montags bis mittwochs: 8.00 - 12.30 Uhr, 14.30 - 16.00 Uhr
donnerstags: 8.00 - 18.00 Uhr
freitags: 8.00 - 12.30 Uhr

Die haben nen schoenes Leben. OMFG
Jetzt kann ich da heute net ma anrufen. Die koennen doch net meine Reisekostenverguetung anberechnen?! Die spinnen doch! Und den fuer mich zustaendigen brauch ich auch keine email schreiben, der antwortet net, vor ca 4-5 Monaten hab ich dem mal 2 geschrieben, kam bis jetzt ncoh keine Antwort!


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

TJA die arbeiten natürlich auch noch nach den Öffnungszeiten das ist bestimmt wie bei den Lehrern die arbeiten ja in den Ferien auch  

Na dann mußt mal gleich am Montag anrufen und Stunk machen!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Am Montag? ich bin um 8 im Zug. 
Ich hab einmal um 10 vor 5 angerufen, da meinte mein Zustaendiger, ich soll bei wem anders anrufen, er is gerade auf dem sprung.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

Na dann rufst vom Geschäft aus halt mal kurz an setzt dich aufs Klo  und los gehts


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

* maaep * Falsche Antwort ^^
Du vergisst ich bin in Holland, d.h. extrem Teuer vom Handy aus anzurufen. Ich muss dann wohl mal auf meinen Bafoegbescheid warten udn dann an nem Mittwoch dort anrufen.


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

mmh achso ich verstehe da hab ich net drangedacht!


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Juhu, noch eine Stunde dann kann ich endlich nach Hause


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Juhu, nur noch 2 1/4 Stunden, dann ich auch.


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Wieso 2 1/4?


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Och, so um viertel nach fünf hab ich so meine acht Stunden voll. Aber evt. feier ich auch noch ein bißchen Überstunden ab.
EDIT: okay, sind keine 2 1/4 Stunden, wie ich so sehe. Ker, Freitags rechnen....Ich brauch ein Sofa fürn Mittangsschlaf im Büro.


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Nu bin ich verwirrt


----------



## keks1984 (30. November 2007)

NA ich kann eigentlich jetzt schon gehen aber ich bleib mal noch n´bisschen  hab die letzten 20 minuten nur gemail


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Sehr löblich.  Ich selber bin grad nur darauf am warten, dat Kollegen mit Stoff hinterherkommen.


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Also in nem Bafoeg forum wurde mir eben gesagt, das Sachbearbeiter schonmal gerne die Werbungskosten einfach net abrechnen (immerhin 920 euro pro jahr) und auch mal gerne die Reisekosten dazu rechnen, weil sie "vorsichtshalber" alles dazu rechnen was nach einkommen ausschaut. Und wenn der Bescheid da is, soll ich mal da anrufen und ganz "naiv" fragen ob die net abgezogen werden etc. Bin ja ma gespannt auf den Bescheid


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Ist ja wirklich immer nervig, dieses Bafoeg-Gedöhns.


----------



## MiMi (30. November 2007)

Ich mach mich auch , schoenes WE


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Joa, dir auch. Wir machen dann fröhlich weiter.


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Ok , dann sind hier eben nur noch die Fleißigen überstunden macher


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Joa, wenn ich dann Montags wenigstens ne Stunde später kommen könnte.  Aber nein, um 9.00 Uhr fängt das wöchentliche Meeting an und dann Meetings bis Mittags. Nerv.


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Na ja, wir haben immer Montags Besprechung. Aber das Gute:
- fällt sowieso meistens aus ^^
- immer erst wenn alle da sind 
- und falls das bis 11 nicht der Fall ist, dann ist es auch egal ^^


----------



## Bismark (30. November 2007)

ich muss noch eine Stunde Arbeiten, dann hab ich schluß


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Joa, ich glaub, so bis fünfe mach ich auch noch, dann bin ich weg.


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

... ich arbeite immer bis 5... wenn ich aber endlich einen eigenen Schlüssel habe, dann kann ich endlich auch früher anfangen und auch früher gehen^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (30. November 2007)

Noch 10 min


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Naja, normalerweise bin ich bis halb sechs hier, aber ist halt Freitag.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (30. November 2007)

Oh ja Wochenende, und danach 2 Tage Berufsschule d.h 5 min anstatt 1h 30 Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Yeah und ich habe nur noch die nächste Woche, dann 2 Wochen Halburlaub (Berufsschule) und dann Weihnachten ^^


----------



## Mel_One (30. November 2007)

Gott, Berufsschule hätte ich auch gerne. *jammer*


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Tja, wie schon gesagt, Berufsschule ist für mich wie Halburlaub, ein Ort zum schlafen, wofür man torzdem bezahlt wird ^^


----------



## Matze (30. November 2007)

Kann doch nicht sein dass schon alle weg sind ?!


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

*Gääääähn* guten morgen  

SO und schwupps da war das WE auch schonwieder vorbei! *Schniff* und wiedermal ist Montag! Ein schrecklicher Tag wie ich finde!


----------



## kaMii (3. Dezember 2007)

Wem sagst du das...


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

Wann kommt endlich ein Held und besiegt diesen schrecklichen Drachen, den sie Montag nennen?


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich wäre ja für die Einführung der 3 Tage Woche!


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

Also wieso tauschen wir nicht die Tage der Arbeitswoche, mit den Tagen des Wochenendes? Montag-Freitag frei, dann Arbeite ich auch gern Samstag und Sonntag ^^


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

So, hell, dunkel, hell, dunkel, Montag morgen. So'n Wochenende sollte echt länger sein. Naja, noch 2 1/2 Wochen, dann hab ich Urlaub.


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt! Nun dann schicken wir mal nen Briefchen an die Regierung wir hätten da nen Vorschlag  

@Mel_one: JA das ist auch meine einzigste Motivation! Jede Woche denke ich ok nur noch .. Tage! Noch 15 Tage


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich glaub, ich Ende der Woche auch an, die Tage bis zum Urlaub auszustreichen.  Wär auch nett, wenn ich bis dahin nicht zwei Deadlines hätte. Aber ist schaffbar.


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: NAJA leider hab ich auch zwei Deadline´s eine ist schaffbar hängt aber von der Zuarbeit vom Markting ab (und die ist nicht sehr flott) und die zweite hängt dann von der ersten ab  Sprich ich denke nicht dass ich beides fertig bekomm! Is mir aber erhlich gesagt sch... egal ich geh in Urlaub und wenn sich jemand beschwert dann verweiß ich mal auf die Wochenlange Wartephase die ich auf Informationen hab! Mein Chef ist da gleicher Meinung und daher passt das!


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen, der so besch*** anfing, und das wiedermal dank des Bafoeg amtes. Die Beamten dort sind so unfaehig, das geht gar net! Man.


----------



## maza (3. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen naaa? Schimpft doch nicht immer über den Montag... der kann doch au nix dafür...


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Man könnt aber schon zu der Meinung kommen, der macht das absichtlich.


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

Wer die alten Garfield-Comics kennst, der weis, dass der Montag bösartig ist (besonders Montag der 13.)


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: GENAU der nervt ja schließlich jede Woche aufs neue


----------



## maza (3. Dezember 2007)

Ohne Montag kein Wochenende


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

Doch, über einen Dienstag hat sich noch niemand beschwert


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

@maza: das versteh ich net! Meinste weil ohne Montag die Woche nicht anfängt und somit nicht enden kann?!  

Bäh jetzt hab ich ungefähr zwei Stunde gebraucht um ne ComboBox zu füllen  ist doch nen guter Schnitt wenn´s so weiter geht brauch ich bis nächstes Jahr Dezember! OH mein Gott! Dieses doofe Ding wollte einfach nicht und jetzt hab ich alles kreuz und quer versucht bis dann aufeinmal die erste Variante funktioniert hat (ich weiß nicht was ich geändert hab)  Aber hauptsach es läuft. Dann mal auf zu neuen Aufgaben


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Es könnte an direkter Mondeinstrahlung am Montag morgen liegen.  Ich komm hier mit ner puren Anzeigemaske auch nur schleppend voran.


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann gerade nix machen, weil alle in ner Besprechung sind. Und mich das mit dem Bafoeg viel zu sehr aufregt


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Mmh ne bei mir liegt das eher daran dass ich nur 4 Stunden geschlafen hab heut Nacht und zuviel damit zu tun hab dass mein Kopf nicht auf die Tastatur fällt  

War bei euch auch so´n Sturm heut Nacht bzw. Morgen?


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Gestern abend hab ich das noch wohl gehoert, aber dann hab ich geschlafen wie nen Stein ^^
Also MORGEN wird mir der chef helfen bei der Serverseite. Und was mach ich heute?! Omfg, wieder dumm rumsitzen.


----------



## maza (3. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns war heut ne Schneeschaufel in der Nacht vom einen Ende des Hofs bis zum anderen gewandert....


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Hm, da sollte ein Sturm sein? Leicht Wind, und der typische Dauerregen, aber ansonsten...


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_one: NE also bei mir gings mächtig rund! Mein blöder Nachbar hat auch jeden Mist in seinem Garten rumstehen und da flog dann alles kreuz und quer durch den Garten  Sogar mein Kater wollte bei dem Mistwetter nicht raus


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Oh, okay, dann kann ich glücklich sein.  Naja, solange nichts überaus schlimmes passiert ist.


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Hihi, eine unserer Katzen ist beim letzten Sturm durch die Baeume gehuepft wie ne bescheuerte ^^, die hat sich voll gefreut das die Baeume sich so toll bewegt haben


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja, Katzen haben so einfache Freuden ...


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht wollte die Katze sich umbringen  

Also meie Katze ist gestern andauern zur Haustüre raus und dann 10 minuten später kam sie wieder an den Balkon und hat rummiaut. Wollte wohl immer mal wieder schauen ob der Regen schon aufgehört hat  und auf mich wird ja nicht gehört!


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Achja da faellt mir auch noch die dumme Post ein. Nicht nur die Bafoegaemter sind dumm, sondern die Post auch. Wir haben Donnerstag was bestellt, Freitag frueh kam Bestaetigung das das Packet raus ist, Samstag warten wir also auf die Post und warten und warten. Um 2 sind wir raus zum einkaufen und was ist?! Es liegt ne Packetkarte im Briefkasten! Der Postbote hat net mal geklingelt, um 12:10 stand auf der Karte war er da. Also dort angerufen, "Nein wir haben keinen Kontakt zu den Fahrern, tut mir leid dann muessen sie das Packet am Montag bei uns abholen" OH man, das ist jetzt schon das 2. oder 3. mal, das die einfach net klingeln!


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

^^ Vieleicht sind sie ja zu schüchtern oder gar scheu...


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja das kommt bei vielen vor dass die einmal versuchen und dann einfach absofort immer ne Karte reinschmeisen  Ist aber net die Regel also bei mir zumindest nicht da klingeln die ganzen Packetmenschen irgendwie immer sturm. Da kann man noch net mal einfach im Bett liegen bleiben irgendwann stinkts mir nämlich auch


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß nur, das die Zeugen Jehovas bei uns definitiv nicht schüchtern sind. Haben mich am Samstag wieder mal um 9:00 Uhr aus dem Bett geschellt. Grmbl.


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Ach gestern im Fernsehen kam wieder mal ne super geniale Doku, da denkt man sich "Als ob Deutschland nicht andere Probleme hat"
Hiess glaub ich XXL Tester oder so. So nen Tester ging in verschiedene Baeckereien und wollte ne Packung Kekse. Die muessen das abwiegen und nach gramm verkaufen, einige haben einfach jeder Tuete den gleichen Preis gegeben. Ok seh ich vllt noch ein, das das net geht, weil einige dann mehr und andere weniger bekommen fuer den gleichen Preis. Aber dann kam der hammer, einer hats abgewogen und dann kam raus, die haetten die Tuete und den Verschluss der Tuete extra wiegen muessen und vom Gesamtgewicht abziehen. Sowas bescheuertes.


----------



## chmee (3. Dezember 2007)

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung, funktioniert bei den Zeugen Jehovas wunderbar. Sich einladen lassen zu Kaffee und Kuchen und dann denen erzählen, auf welcher Mähr ihr Glauben aufbaut.

Links dazu:
http://www.manfred-gebhard.de/1925.htm
http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/zeugen_jehovas.php


mfg chmee


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Morgens? Reden?


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Ne ne diese Zeugen Jehovas lass ich net ins Haus! Wenn ich schon von weitem sehe dass da jemand durch die Strasse läuft mit nem Heft in der HAnd und Anzug dann lass ich die Tür zu! Einmal hat der mich da total zugelabbert ich hab dann irgendwann gesagt "Sagen sie mal wieviel Geld bekommen sie den dafür dass sie mich jetzt nerven?" Darauf meinte er dass er das für seinen Glauben macht. AHA ich hab dann gesagt "schade sonst würde ich das nebenbei auch machen"  dann hab ich einfach die Tür zugeklatscht! Der kam nie wieder


----------



## chmee (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mich verabredet auf den Sonntag eine Woche später, fein Kuchen und Kaffee und eine friedliche Familie, denen ich die Leviten gelesen habe.Kiefer klapperten, ohne ein Laut hervorzubringen.


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Bah, kann hier mal jemand den Regen abstellen? Wollt eigentlich gleich Mittag machen.


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Hier scheint nun die Sonne 
Hat ja die Nacht ueber genug geregnet, und auf dem Weg vom Bus zur Tuer der Firma lagen 4 kaputte Regenschirme. Und der Weg ist ca 1 min Laufen ^^


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Hm, sieht hier grad auch nach sowas aus. Kein Sturm, aber Wind, und am Gießen ohne Ende. Deprimierend. Auf jeden Fall grandioser Ausblick aus dem Fenster.


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Mmh von Sonne ist nix zu sehen  

@Mel_One: warum brauchst du sonne zum mittagessen


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

@keks1984
Vieleicht zur Fotosyntese ^^


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

mmh naja ich eß ja lieber in der Mittagspause mein Brot aber kann ja jeder machen was er will


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

So, Fotosyntese abgeschlossen. Bzw. schnell durch den Regen geschafft. Sonne wäre doch schöner gewesen.


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Deshalb bin ich lieber hier im Haus geblieben  Hatte zum Glück mein Essen dabei!


----------



## maza (3. Dezember 2007)

Heut is so ein fauler Tag.. ich hab NULL Bock... Aja, es gab Chilli con carne


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte nen Broetchen mit lecker Kaese und Frischkaese und Salatgurke und Schinken und noch nen Apfel.


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Gott, das klingt so gesund und vitaminreich. Obwohl, Fladenbrot mit genug Salat hatte ich auch. Und irgendwie war es klar. Jetzt, wo ich wieder da bin, ist der Regen weg, die Wolken brechen auf, und die Sonne blendet mich durchs Fenster. Ich hätte echt zu Hause bleiben sollen.  Und zusätzlich quält mich die MSDN-Seite bei jedem Reload mit min. 6 Laufzeitfehlern, natürlich immer mit der Frage, ob ich die Seite debuggen möchte. Grmbl, irgendwann mach ich das mal.


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Naja, Kaese und Frischkaese ist net wirklich gesund oder Naehrreich, man sollte sich die Kalorienangebe net unbedingt anschauen ^^


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Hm, wie verwerflich war der Gedanke an ein Bier auf dem Arbeitsplatz?


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Gibts bei uns immer Freitags nach 5, da machen die hier sich noch nen gemuetlichen abend und spielen Dart etc


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab ne Banane und ne Mandarine und nen CornyRiegel gegessen  

Bier mmh naja kommt auf deinen Chef an wie der die Idee findet


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich glaub, einer unser drei Chefs ist verantwortlich für die Bierkiste im Abstellraum.  Stand, glaub ich, zuerst bei uns in der Küche, da können aber Kunden auch durchaus mal ein Blick rein erhaschen. Soll nicht so publikumswirksam sein.
EDIT: Wird aber normalerweise auch nur am Freitag angepackt.


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Boa, irgendwie koennt ich direkt einschlafen . Und mit meinem Endbericht komm ich net wirklich vorran. Irgendwie will ich alles reinschreiben, aber irgendwie weiss ich auch net genau wie


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie sch...


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich sollte jetzt auch mal anfangen, meine Abschlußpräsi aufzupimpen. Steht inhaltlich schon größtenteils, aber wie gehabt, fehlen tut da auch noch genug. *sigh*


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja und Open office bringt  mich noch um den Verstand. Die Kopf und Fusszeilen hab ich hinbekommen, nun machen die Nummerierungen stress ^^


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Oh super. Ich hab quality management gewaehlt als einer meiner Wahlfaecher, und was ist? Es haben sich ganze 4 Leute dafuer angemeldet. OMFG Eigentlihc findet das net statt bei so wenig Leuten, aber die Dozentin hat sich bereit erklaert das trotzdem zu machen. OH MAN, das wird ja fast wie Privat unterricht. HILFE


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Erinnert mich an eine aus unseren BWLer-Gängen...Hat als einzige Französisch gewählt...Tja, dat war Privatunterricht.  Lustiger Anblick: Eine Professorin und eine Studentin in einem Raum für 30 Leute (Ja, die Raumplanung war mal wieder ganz helle).


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Mal abgesehen davon, das ich niemals Franzoesisch waehlen wuerde, eigentlich muessten es bei uns auch mind 15 Leute sein im Kurs, aber die Dozentin hat wohl langeweile ^^


----------



## keks1984 (3. Dezember 2007)

So ich geh dann mal! bis morgen


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Oke, schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Joa, auch von mir.


----------



## cheeZy (3. Dezember 2007)

oh oh, n neuer in der Runde. :-(
Hi, hab auch Langeweile ^^ bin Fachinformatiker - AE aber noch in der Ausbildung


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen cheeZy
Da du dich direkt vorstellst, nehm ich an, hast du schon des oefeteren mitgelesen, oder machst du das einfach so?! ^^


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

hi cheeZy, willkommen in der Runde. Bitte bereite dich darauf vor, von mimij85 ausgefragt zu werden ^^


----------



## cheeZy (3. Dezember 2007)

Nenn mich Carsten.
Nene, bin rein zufällig auf euch gestoßen, hab oben bei den Themen Langeweile gelesen, und da ich auch welche hatte, hab ich mir nur die letzten beiden Seiten durchgelesen und einfach mal was geschrieben. Hab jetzt aber glücklicher Weise Feierabend! Euch einen schönen Feierabend!


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Tzzz Matze, bist ja nur neidisch 

@cheeYy
Schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Tzzz Matze, bist ja nur neidisch



Worauf denn?


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Joa, welcome und schönen Feierabend. ;-)


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Das ich dich net ausfrag * bg *


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

@mimij85
Oh! Ja! Verhöhre mich!! ^^^^^^


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Solln wir euch kurz im Forum alleine lassen?


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber bitte (leider) nur ganz kurz, ich mach in 7 min Feierabend


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2007)

Lol, ne lass ma ich geh schon ^^ koennt ihr euch unterhalten  Schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Mel_One (3. Dezember 2007)

Okay, verlasst mich doch alle.  Schon mal son schönen Feierabend.


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2007)

Tja, dann habe ich ja keinen Grund mehr, hier zu bleiben ^^

cu bis morgen


----------



## yellowspam (4. Dezember 2007)

Morgen, ab nächste Woche darf ich (hoffentlich) legal Auto fahren!


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Morgen  

OH GOTT wo fährst du den müssen wir uns jetzt verstecken  Na dann lernst mal noch ne Runde und dann kanns los gehen! Wünsch dir jedenfalls mal viel Glück im vorraus!


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen...nach einem - sehr erholsamen - Tag Urlaub ;(....bin ich wieder da....


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Morgen.
Willkommen zurück Ex1tus


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Häh häh das ist aber nicht nett Ex1tus  wir hatten aber gestern alle unsere Freude dass die Woche endlich wieder angefangen hat!


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab keine Freude daran das die Woche heute für mich angefangen hat^^. Donnerstag, Freitag krank, Montag Urlaub und schon kommen alle gerannt und wollen irgendwas von mir....Ich ersticke mal wieder in Arbeit.


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Joa, morgen. Urlaub....krieg ich ja auch bald. Auch wenn ich ihn gerne jetzt hätte.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen 
Bin ja ma gespannt was heute so abgeht
Ach Urlaub, das gibts erst in 14 Tagen (heute mitgezaehlt)
Und der letzte Tag (22.) wird nochmal der schlimmste, da ist naemlicht abends die Weihnachtsfeier hier vom Betrieb.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus:  das stimmt für dich fängt die Woche dann heut an *BÄH* wir haben den Wochenanfang schon hinter uns  

@Mel_One: Heute sinds noch 14 Tage


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm, hab jetzt auch mal nachgerechnet (Wo ich schon mit Blick auf den Kalender hier sitze), sind bei mir auch nur noch 14 Tage. Cool.


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi, hi, für mich nur noch diese Woche, dann Berufsschule und danach direckt in die Weihnachtsferien


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

OK wir sind also ab sofort in Urlaubsstimmung  

Ich finde auch dass sich 14 Tage viiiel besser anhört als 3 Wochen! Daher zähl ich jetzt die Tage!

@Matze: OK jetzt bin ich wieder demotiviert  JA JA so ist das halt wir anderen sind halt schon groß und müssen arbeiten


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Berufsschule...Weihnachtsferien...Gott, ich fühl mich so alt.


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

@keks1984
Tja, arbeiten muss ich auch. Also lass mich doch meine Ausbildung genießen


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Erstma muss ich naechste Woche Freitag uebersthen und dann noch die Weihnachtsfeier, und dann gehts zu den Eltern von meinem Freund ueber die freien Tage, und am 27, 28, 31 wieder arbeiten..


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: NAtürlich darfst du deine Ausbildung geniessen  ich geniesse mein Studium auch noch solange es möglich ist! 

@mimij: Was ist nächste Woche Freitag?


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Leider mein Geb. Und eigentlich geben die Leute hier immer Kuchen aus, aber ich schlepp keinen Kuchen mit dem Zug und Bus. Und ich fahr sicher net waehrend der Arbeit noch Kuchen holen. Und dann kommen abends noch meine Eltern.


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Oha, so viele Dinge auf einmal.  Joa, dat Kuchenproblem kenn ich, ich schlepp sowas auch sehr ungerne durch den Bus. Ich hab hier so dat Glück, dat die nächste Bäckerei 700 m weit weg ist.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Ach die bekommen Celebrations oder so, ich hol doch keinen Kuchen fuer die Firma und dann nochmal fuer zuhause.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hol doch einfach morgens beim Bäcker ne Tüte voll Brezel und dann nimmst ein Stück Butter mit und fertig! Wird bei uns auch oft gemacht!


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Brezen sind sowieso viel besser als Kuchen (mein ich ernst)


----------



## maza (4. Dezember 2007)

Morgen! NEIN..Brezen sind nicht besser als Kuchen... Ich ess doch keine Breze nach dem Mittagessen


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm naeeee, ighitt. ^^ 
Ausserdem muss ich dann ja mit denen auch noch in die Kueche zum essen, bei Celebrations, geh ich rum, und kann jedem einen anbieten ^^


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Also bei uns wird das Zeugs immer in die Küche gelegt und dann schreit der jenige durch die Runde dass sich jeder bedienen kann und dann holt sich da im laufe des Tage jeder was er will!


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm, bei uns wird das dann immer einfach gehandhabt. Kram in der Küche ablegen und E-Mail schicken.  Funktioniert immer, dann kommen die im Notfall sogar zu einem hin.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

SO vor lauter Brezeln hab ich jetzt lust auf Brezlen mmh und es gibt keine hier! Schade


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Nene, also wenn bei uns jmd Geb hat, bringt der Kuchen mit, stellt in der Kueche alles zuruecht, ruft die Leute und dann sitzen alle erstma inner Kueche und essen zusammen Kuchen. Ich weiss ja bei uns ist Kommunikation ausserhalb der Arbeit wichtig .. omfg


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Na okay, wir sind ja auch irgendwie nur 25 Leute gesamt, davon immer die Hälfte irgendwie unterwegs.  Kommunikation mit denen, die da sind, passiert bei mir immer dann, wenn ich Kaffee holen laufe (sitze im hintersten Büro, muss an allen vorbei, und irgendwer schwatzt ja immer  ).


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja also bei uns steht man da net zusammen in die Küche wäre auch gar kein Platz für die ganzen Leute in der Küche! 

Mensch ich hab jetzt echt lust auf ne Brezel so ein Mist


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm, irgendwie hab ich jetzt auch Hunger. Gut, dass ich Brötchen dabei hab.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind auch nur so 15-20 Leute hier. Abe die Kueche ist dafuer gross genug 

Achja habt ihr gestern diesen Frauentausch abklatsch gesehen, das Aschenputtel Experiement?


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Boah! Hungerrrr!

Nö so zeug schau ich net an.

Hey ich hab endlich 200 Beiträge


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal nen Corny gegessen und dann seh ich nachher weiter. 

Nö also das schau ich auch net an was war den los? 

Ich hab endlich 100 Beiträge aber mimij ist ja mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit vorangeschossen da kommt man ja nicht mehr hinterher!


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Hihi ^^
Also eigentlich schau ich das auch net, aber als ich gesehen hab wer da getauscht wird, dachte ich echt die ganze Zeit nur noch "oh mein gott" und es wurde von jedem Satz den sie sagte schlimmer ^^. 
Die haben so ne Luxusgoere gegen nen normales Maedel getauscht. Und die Luxus tussy war so daemlich, das geht gar net. Sie konnte net vernuenftig schreiben oder reden. Trug ganze Zeit ihren Hund auf dem Arm und war net ma so besonders huebsch im Gesicht, nru der Koerper halt. Aber so viel dummheit in einer Person hab cih schon lange net gesehen. Die sollte Fensterputzen, da musste die Mutter der Tauschtochter ihr erstm azeigen wie das geht, und dann ist die mit Stoeckelschuhen aufs Bett um das Fenster zu putzen. Sie hat Zettel geschrieben und so viele Rechtschreibfehler gehabt, zb "Linie" hat sie "Lienie" geschrieben und dann das e wieder durchgestrichen. Dann sollte sie nen JOb fuer die andere suchen, und meinte zu einer "also waere es moeglich das sie sich BEWERBT"


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Na ja, mit den 100 ist es doch schon weng her, hatten wir doch fast gleichzeitig bekommen


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

TJA ich hab eben nicht soviele Fragen  Oder besser gesagt meine Fragen werden nie beantwortet und soviele Antworten hab ich auch net  EGAL hauptsach ich darf mich so nennen wie ich will. 

@mimij: Na das hört sich ja für mich nach Paris Hilton an ich hab so das Gefühl seit die ihren Hund dauernd rumträgt müssen das alle machen! Ich könnte ja mal meine Katze mit mir rumtragen mmh aber wie programmier ich dann mit einer Hand wird das sicherlich schwer! Und überhaupt kann ja auch nicht jeder wissen wie man ein Fenster putzt und mit nem Hund auf dem Arm ist das sicherlich viel komplizierter!


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Da hat sie ihn ausnahmsweise ma runter gesetzt ^^, vorallem das geile ja sie sagte immer "Hamburg = Luxus", ich mein hallo? Hamburg ist auch nur ne Grossstadt.


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

lol Ja, gibt schon seltsame Kreaturen in solchen Großstädten.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Ach und was fuer die Maenner hier, 
die hatte kein Taschengeld bekommen (also die reiche) und wollte aber unbedingt dort zur Manikuere/ Pedikuere und hat sich dann an die Strasse gestellt und ihr Oberteil ausgezogen und dann im Minirock und Bikini (oder BH kp) Oberteil, dort die Scheiben der Autos gewaschen, hat anscheinend 90 euro in 15 min bekommen.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

JA ne is klar  na da hatte sie die Maniküre wohl so nötig dass sie alles dafür gemacht hat


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ist halt wichtig, so ne Maniküre. Ohne kannst du ja in der High Society ja gar nicht überleben.  Mach ich auch alle zwei Tage.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Und richtig cool, war dann das sie total geschockt war, weils sch** aussah, und da meinte sie wieder "ja das ist der Unterschied zwischen Hamburg-Luxus und hier Dorf-Luxus"


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Ach und was fuer die Maenner hier,
> die hatte kein Taschengeld bekommen (also die reiche) und wollte aber unbedingt dort zur Manikuere/ Pedikuere und hat sich dann an die Strasse gestellt und ihr Oberteil ausgezogen und dann im Minirock und Bikini (oder BH kp) Oberteil, dort die Scheiben der Autos gewaschen, hat anscheinend 90 euro in 15 min bekommen.



Wenn du es nur erzählt bringt es mir nichts....^^


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Ex1tus, du hast mal wieder recht ^^


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Aber ihr koennt es euch ja vorstellen, ausserdem habt ihr dann net die haessliche Bratze vor euch, sondern koennt euch selbst eine besseraussehende vorstellen ^^


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Aber ihr koennt es euch ja vorstellen, ausserdem habt ihr dann net die haessliche Bratze vor euch, sondern koennt euch selbst eine besseraussehende vorstellen ^^



EINE? ... ^^


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ja, eine, die putzt, eine, die den Eimer hält, eine, die die Lappen hält, eine, die einwachst etc.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich in meinem Leben keine anderen Probleme hätte außer die Fingernägel da wäre ich froh! Also meine Fingernägel sehen nicht grad am tollsten aus weil ich wenn ich genervt oder gestresst oder gelangweilt bin da immer dran rumkratz  und eines der 3 bin ich eigentlich immer  Ganz davon abgesehen dass ich so lange Krallen etwas unpraktisch für´s tippen finde!

@Matze: Kannst dir natürlich auch vorstellen wie VIELE sich auf deinem Auto niederlassen


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja, oder von mir aus 10 oder 100 ^^, nur wie du damit fertig wirst, musst du selbst sehen 

@keks
Das sagte sie auch noch, abgekaute Naegel findet sie eklig. Aber mit langen Fingernaegeln laesst es sich sowieso net gut tippen


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm, will man denn damit fertig werden können?  Gott, irgendwo im Keller muss ich grad mal nach Niveau buddeln. Bin jetzt auch friedlich.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja wenn die alle so strohdoof sind wie die gestern, dann will man nur noch rennen.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Meine Fingernägel sind ja net abgekaut aber ich hab die halt so auf normale Länge gestutzt  ich kratzte an der Nagelhaut rum. Aber ich behersch mich da schon weil das tut nämlich nach ner weile weh 

Überhaupt muß sich die blöde Kuh wahrscheinlich keine Sorgen ums tippen machen oder umsonstige Nachteile welche so lange Krallen mit sich bringen, außer einkaufen und Hund tragen wird die ja net viel machen. 

Ich hab ja letzt nen Bericht gesehen da meinte die dass Männer normale Fingernägel hübscher finden als so Riesenkrallen welche dann auch noch aufgeklebt sind und total gemustert. Was meint ihr Männer den dazu? Stimmt das?


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Spätestens, wenn wir die Krallen im Rücken haben, finden wir die nicht mehr schön.  Und im allgemeinen brauch ich die auch nicht wirklich, da nehm ich auch lieber die natürlichen.


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Hast du bei Gallileo gesehen, stimmts ?
Ja es stimmt, normale Fingernägel sind schöner als so gemusterte, 2 Meter langen Plastikdinger.

@Mel_One
Allerspätestens wenn man blutet


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Das kann euch bei natuerlichen nicht so langen auch passiern ^^


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: Ich weiß auch net mehr wo das genau war. Aber kann schon sein dass das in Galileo war!


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

@mimij: Ja, aber bei den natürlichen bleiben die Verlängerungen und das Muster nicht im Rücken stecken.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

TJA das ist natürlich peinlich wenn man dann aufeinmal verschiedenen Muster auf dem Rücken hat  

So ich hol mir jetzt ne Brezel  bis gleich


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Joa, ich schließe mich dem an. Auf zur Nahrungsaufnahme.


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Also ich war letztens auch auf meine Freundin sauer, als Piraten hinter mir hergerannt sind und dachten auf meinem Rücken sei eine Schatzkarte tätowiert ^^^^^^ (wenn die anspielung auf Monkey Island 3 jemand versteht)


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

Nein.

Ich hatte an einer Hand auch mal lange, gepflegte Fingernägel, wegen Gitarre. Aber die linken Nägel waren so kurz, die waren fast schon autonom^^.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

SO da bin ich wieder Brezel war sehr lecker  

@Ex1tus: Na das passt dann aber auch wieder net. 
@Matze: Also ich bin net so die Spielerin hab´s also net kapiert auf was du anspielst, aber jetzt weiß ich es ja


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Back again. Hm, ich hoffe, ich finde auf jeden Fall keine Schatzkarten auf meinen Rücken, die von einer Frau darein geritzt wurden. Aber wenn das passiert, bin ich wahrscheinlich deprimiert. Wenn sie Zeit und Muße hatte, das in meinen Rücken einzuritzen, hab ich definitiv was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Ok Mel_One wenn wirs auf die Spitze treiben wollen: Sie war so in Extase, dass aus ihrem Unterbewusstsein Erinnerungen an ein früheres Leben wach wurden, welche sich in äußerst präzisen, schnellen Kratz-Bewegungen auf meinem Rücken manifestierten ^^^^^^

Oh man, lassen wirs lieber gut sein


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Joa, wär wohl besser.  Gut, aber wenigstens gelacht heute.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Dann is ja gut das es dir geschmeckt hat 

Hab das groebste von meinem Praktikumsbericht fertig, heisst das eigentlich in Deutschland so, der Endbericht? Ich hab echt das gefuehl das mir alle deutschen Woerter entfallen ^^


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Mir persönlich würd auf jeden Fall erst mal nichts besserers einfallen.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Na wenn der Bericht übers Praktikum ist dann heißt der sicherlich Praktikumsbericht  Das nennen die FH´s alle gleich damit wir net auf die Idee kommen könnten die abzuschreiben  aber wir sind schlauer und wissen dass es alles das gleiche ist


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Aber ist Praktikumsbericht, nicht eher so nen Wochenbericht?


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

mmh also ich muß nen Wochenbericht und nen Projektbericht und nen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben  Im Wochenbericht stehen die Sachen die ich halt so mache drin, im Projektbericht steht der Weg zum Zielsystem drin und im Erfahrungsbericht stehen meine Erfahrungen während dem Praktikum drin also sprich so Zeugs wie Betriebsklima, Versorgung durch Betreuer halt eher Sachen die sich ums Betriebsumfeld handeln. 

Aber was da jetzt der Praktikumsbericht sein soll? Könnte man auch als so ne Art großen Wochenbericht bezeichnen, hast recht!


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich such halt nen deutsches Wort fuer das was ich schreibe ^^ Und ich denke es kommt dem Erfahrungsbericht am naehesten. Ich schreib was ueber den Betrieb, ueber meine Erfahrungen, das was ich gemacht hab und zum schluss noch wie ich mcih selbst beurteile.


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ist das nur bei mir so, oder sind heute echt alle gut beschäftigt?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

Jau.

Was mach ich eigtl hier? ^^


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Beschäftigt ja auch, aber idh kann ja bei euren Berichten nicht mitreden...


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

mmh irgendwie hab ich seid dreiviertel 2 keine neuen Beiträge mehr angezeigt bekommen. Misteriös ist das  

NAJA also ich bin zwar beschäftigt aber bald ist ja Feierabend


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja, in ca. 1 1/2 Stunden. *sigh*


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd so in ner viertel oder halben Stunde gehen  wie ich grad lustig bin


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

Sooo, die dringenden Projekte sind jetzt fertig. Jetzt noch eine Stunde an Sachen arbeiten für die ich viel Zeit habe(/brauche).


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm, erschreckend, wie sich die Sachen immer sammeln, wenn man mal nicht da ist, oder?


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

Mmh ja da kann einen als schon der Schlag treffen wenn man ins Büro reinkommt


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

*Mööp*, ich glaub, ich brauch Feierabend.  Bin heute auch mal so komplett motivationslos.


----------



## keks1984 (4. Dezember 2007)

*Möööp* Ich mach jetzt Feierabend! Bis morgen


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

k, viel Spaß.  Ich glaub, ich bau auch nur noch diese beiden Masken zu Ende, dann bin ich auch weg.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

Ahhh ich kann mich nicht mehr gescheit konzentrieren...

Normalerweise würde ich jetzt die 2te Zigarette des Tages rauchen, aber ich hab sie daheim vergessen. Naja, dann werd ich wahrscheinlich nicht viel auf die Reihe bringen.....


----------



## Matze (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch keinen Bock mehr. Will nur noch ins Fitnessstudion (das ist halt meine Zigarrete Ex1tus )


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich auch mal eine Zeit lang gemacht, ist mir aber jetzt zu teuer....


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich wart seid um ca 2 auf den chef.


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Oh, auch spannend.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Oh ja total. Vorallem weil er nur ne Kleinigkeit erledigen wollte und dann zu mir kommen.


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Hey, cool, das schafft meiner auch immer.


----------



## MiMi (4. Dezember 2007)

Er kam gerade an, und hat sich entschuldigt, jetzt machen wir das morgen frueh, ich mach nu Feierabend, bis morgen


----------



## Mel_One (4. Dezember 2007)

Joa, ich bin in ner Viertelstunde auch wech.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2007)

5 mins noch..... 

(mimij: http://www.seitseid.de)

edit: schön wärs gewesen....


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Morgen  

Jipi es ist Mittwoch! Die hälfte der Woche wäre geschafft! Nun gehts abwärts! 

Und es sind noch 13 Tage bis zu Weihnachtsurlaub! Und für die Berufsschüler unter uns sind´s noch 3 Tage


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh auch in die Berufsschule....aber ich muss noch 8 Tage in die Arbeit und 5 Tage in die Berufsschule (zählt nicht wirklich als Arbeit). Naja, dann mach ich mich mal an genannte....


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: ACHSO ich verstehe ich dachte wir haben hier nur einen Berufsschüler wer war den das wo nur noch diese Woche arbeiten muß?  

Ja also ich hab die Berufsschule und jetzt die FH auch nicht als arbeit angesehen  Das ist so halbfreizeit


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Meistens, aber wenn man schon fast eingeschlafen ist, von den alten Kamellen der Lehrer, BÄM kommt ein interessantes und schwieriges Thema....


----------



## maza (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja dann holsch da schnell nen Kaffee dann gehts wieder 
Morgen zusammen!


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Das machen die Extra damit die Spannung hochgehalten wird  Bei uns wurden vor Weihnachten dann immernoch schön Arbeiten geschrieben. Toll damit es einem auch ja nicht langweilig wird! Aber besser davor wie danach!


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Und für die Berufsschüler unter uns sind´s noch 3 Tage



Hui ihr habt an mich gedacht 

Ach ja Morgen.


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen,

@Ex1tus 
ich kenn die Seite, habs mir paar mal angeschaut, aber ich werds nie lernen ^^

Edit:
ACHJA bei uns war der NIkOLAUS  Jeder heir hat Schokolade aufm Tisch


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: JA ich hab an dich gedacht  

@Ex1tus und mimij: Ich kann das auch nicht! Irgendwie hab ich mir angewöhnt dass es das wort "seit" und "seid" gibt ich weiß aber nie wann ich welches anwenden muß  und mir fällt auch nie auf dass es gar net beide Wörter gibt  Am Montag hab ich für meine Mutter einen Brief geschrieben und meinem Freund geschickt ob ich das so lassen kann. Darauf er "ICH hab dir schon tausendmal gesagt das man SEIT so schreibt" UPS als ich gestern dann den Link von Ex1tus sah hab ich natürlich sofort meinem Freund geschickt  TJA für Leute wie mimij und mich gibt´s extra Seiten HA das kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten! 

Achso und warum ist der Nikolaus bei euch gewesen? Kommt der erst nach Holand und dann den Tag später nach Deutschland?


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

In Holland ist das heute  Und in die Stadt gehen dann die Familien mit den Kindern, un dann ist der Nikolaus da  und die ganzen Kinder sind verkleidet oder auch angemalt, zwarte piet halt 

Fuer die die net wissen was das ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwarte_Piet


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich´s mir doch gedacht dass Sinterklaas heut in Holland und morgen in Deutschland ist  NA hoffentlich halten die vielen kleinen zwarte piet nicht den Sinterklass auf damit er auch noch zeitig nach Deutschland kommt


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Hihi, das sieht so witzig aus wenn alle kleinen Kinder so umgezogen sind, und einige schwarze Gesichter haben


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

So, auch guten Morgen. Hat heute ein wenig länger gedauert.  Meetings so früh am morgen gehören verboten.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

@ keks und mimij: 
"seit bei zeit".... SeiT Semptember posten wir in diesem Thread.
seid ist ein Verb (verwendet bei Handlungen, Vorgänge oder Zuständen). Mir dünkt ihr seiD miese Halunken.

Klebt euch ein Postit an den Bildschirm^^.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Häääääääääääh ich versteh das net  ich hatte nie ne gute Note in Rechtschreibung  und trotzdem kann ich studieren  

Das ist ja peinlich dann weiß hier jeder im Geschäft dass ich net SEIT schreiben kann  

@mimij: Ich hab das schon bei wikipedia nachgeschlagen!


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
In Holland brauch ich das net, und du bist der einzige hier der sich dran stoert ^^


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh dann auch nach Holland wenn die dort kein "seit" und "seid" haben  Sowas blödes aber auch! Mmh ich hasse sowas warum sehen die Wörter so gleich aus MENSCH ich benutz auch dauernd "den" und "denn" völlig durcheinander  NE NE ich bin schon ein Versager :-( 

Und ja ich hab auch schon tausendmal erklärt bekommen dass sich die Endungen ganz anderst anhören aber das werd ich mir NIE merken  ich hab so meine eigene Rechtschreibreform! Am besten lasse ich mal später mein Freund mit meinen Kindern Deutsch lernen! Bevor ich denen mein Deutsch beibring!


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Lassen denn sich nicht sowieso alle Rechtschreibfehler irgendwie durch die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung rechtfertigen?


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ist das Problem, das mir die ganzen deutschen Woerter schon entfallen, und mir nurn och die Niederlaendischen einfallen , aber seit, seid konnt ich auch noch nie ^^ Ausserdem hab ich nie lust, erst zu ueberlegen, obs nun zeitlich ist oder nen verb


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> ...obs nun zeitlich ist oder nen verb



Hä? Was meinst du mit zeitlich (Verben können Zeitformen haben)


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ keks und mimij:
> "seit bei zeit".... SeiT Semptember posten wir in diesem Thread.
> seid ist ein Verb (verwendet bei Handlungen, Vorgänge oder Zuständen). Mir dünkt ihr seiD miese Halunken.
> 
> Klebt euch ein Postit an den Bildschirm^^.





Das mein ich mit Zeit


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt halt nicht so toll in einer Bewerbung oder in einem Geschäftsbrief oder sowas.


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Das ist mir schon klar, aber meine Bewerbungen schreib ich ja auf niederlaendisch ^^
Und wenn ich doch mal sowas auf deutsch schrieben muss, lass ich es natuerlich kontrollieren.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: Das ist natürlich klar! In solchen Fällen sollte man vorher schon mal überlegen


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke es reicht, wenn ich schon hier auf die Gross und Kleinschreibung achten muss , da dauert der Text sowieso schon laenger als normalerweise, wenn ich dann noch bei solchen Sachen ueberlegen muss, dann komm ich ja gar net mehr mit


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Du hast doch eh 30-40% aller Beiträge in diesem Thread gepostet.....


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

^^ Sie hat ihn ja auch erstellt


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Das ist gar net wahr * flenn *
Du warst doch auch sehr frueh dabei ^^


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Naja, alles wird gut.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Deswegen weiß ich es ja^^.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ex1tus ist nur neidisch dass er nicht soviel Zeit hat zum hier zu posten


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Das kann natuerlich auch sein


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Es kann auch sein das euch langweiliger ist als mir.


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Mein chef kommt schon wieder net zu mir, ich kann doch net schon wieder hingehen und fragen er Zeit hat. Man, vorgestern hiess es er hilft mir gestern, da kam er net, also hab ich gefragt, er wollte dann kurz spaeter mir helfen, ging aber net, also abends kam er und meinte er hilft mir morgen, also heute, und nun isser noch net gekommen. Soll ich nun schon wieder hingehen und fragen er er mir hilft?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Schwierig zu sagen wenn man ihn nicht kennt. Und seine aktuelle Stimmung.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

ALSO das ist ja auch ein Vollhorst!  So gehts ja wohl auch nicht! Ich würd da jetzt mal hingehen und sagen "Also ich will sie ja nicht nerven ABER ich kann bevor ich das Problem nicht gelöst hab nicht gescheit weitermachen, hätten sie vielleicht demnächst Zeit?" 

Alles natürlich unter der Vorraussetzung dass er nicht grad rumbrüllt und genervt ist. Das siehst ihm ja an ob er normal gelaunt ist...


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Das man den Leuten immer hinterherrenen muss. Boa wie ich das hasse!


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich find das bei meinem auch immer sehr lustig. Wenn ich versuche, ihn mal persönlich zu erwischen, ist er entweder nicht da oder in einem Meeting oder am telefonieren. Hm, ob ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen sollte?


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ne, meiner hat auch kaum ruhige Minuten ohne das das Handy klingelt ^^


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

NAJA also mein Chef sieht auch net so aus, als wäre es ihm langweilig  ABER wenn ich ihn was frage dann hilft er mir eigentlich immer oder sagt ich komm im Laufe des morgens oder so. Und wenn das dann doch nix wird dann sagt er wenigstens "Sorry hab heut keine Zeit mehr" aber es ist dann auch schon vorgekommen dass er sich halt einfach nur kurz zu mir setz um mir mal aus dem gröbsten zu helfen


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja er sagte ja gestern auch zu mir, ich erledige noch kurz was und dnan komm ich. Gegen abend kam er dann und hat sich entschuldigt weil mehr dazwischen gekommen ist. Deswegen wollt er mir ja heute FRUEH helfen. Also dacht ich er kommt von selbst, weil er mir ja helfen wollte, aber er war bis jetzt noch net da.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Im Normalfall sollte er jetzt dann von sich aus kommen, da hast Recht! 

Es geht ja drum dass man halt dem wartenden Bescheid gibt und den nicht rumsitzen lässt ohne Info.


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber ich glaub das ist echt zu viel verlangt ^^


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Bei manchen schon! Aber das ist ja nicht nur im Berufsleben so!


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Un nun ist gleich Mittag, und dann hat er sicher wieder keine Zeit. Ich hab schon gar keine Lust mehr, noch hinzugehen


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Ist die Kranheit "Müdigkeit" bei euch im Büro heute auch so heftig? Abgesehen von mir sehen hier gleich 3 andere Mitarbeiter auch so fertig aus.


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm ne, hier sind alle gluecklich mit ihrem Schokoladenbuchstaben ^^


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm, okay.  Surrealismus?


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Schokolade macht halt glücklich! 

Nö die sehen heut alle gleich aus! Wobei hier viele bzw. die meisten erst um 9 Uhr oder noch später kommen, da könnte man ja mal ausgeschlafen sein.


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm, in der Hinsicht fand ich den Bruder von einer Freundin so interessant, der hat wohl in seiner Firma die Kernzeit erzwungen.  Ursprünglich gabs da sowas nicht wirklich, die Entwickler sollten halt mit ihrer Arbeit durchkommen, feste Start- und Endtermine gabs halt nicht. Der hat dann einfach von 12.00 Uhr mittags bis in die Nacht reingearbeitet. Daraufhin haben sie dann doch die Kernzeit eingeführt.


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

So er hilft mir nach dem Essen, hab gefragt ^^


----------



## maza (5. Dezember 2007)

Na also! Fragen kostet nix 
Deswegen frag ich au soviel


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hasse es zu fragen, vorallem wenn man alles doppelt fragen muss.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

JA das mit der Kernzeit kenne ich. Bei uns ist das hier so dass die Abteilung wohl früher zu ner anderen Firmengruppe gehörte und das nun irgendwie alles zusammengemacht wurde KEINE AHNUNG wie das genauer war ist schon länger. Jedenfalls sind daher halt so die hälfte der Leute auf Basis ihres alten Vertrages übernommen worden und die anderen sind halt erst die letzten paar Jahre eingestellt worden. 

In der Firma gilt also eine Kernzeit von 9 - 15 Uhr ABER in den alten Verträgen steht das nicht drin sprich die können kommen wann sie wollen! Manche nutzen dass natürlich morgens aus und kommen dann so 10 oder so! Dafür sind die auch noch ewig abends hier! Also ich bevorzuge da halt eher dass ich früher da bin und dafür um 16 Uhr rum Feierabend mache. Auch wenn ich eigentlich kein frühaufsteher bin.


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

AHHHHHHHH
Man ich hab heute so ne verdammt eintönige Arbeit: Ich da ewig viel "Copy" - "Pasten" und dann in jeder Zeile nur eine Zahl ändern... bei über 25.000 Zeilen und darf keine Fehler machen


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja bei uns komtm auch einer immer erst so gegen 10, halb 11. Ich komm auch lieber eher


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: JA das hatte ich letztens auch und was war ich hab in mittel in nem Text mit tausenden "/t" und ganz viel "Convert.to" eine Klammer vergessen meine Güte bis ich die Klammer gefunden habe... Ich hab nur noch Klammeren und Zeichen gesehen


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaube solche Arbeiten nennt man: "Ausbildung"... ^^


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm, bis jetzt hatte ich da wohl Glück, sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht so wirklich machen müssen.  Naja, wolln mal schaun, früher oder später erwischt es mich ja evt. auch.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Mmh sowas nennt man bei mir "ich ärgere den Praktikanten und will einfach mal das Programm ganz anderst haben"


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

^^ ja ja, in manchen Punkten scheinen sich alle Ausbilder zu ähneln ^^


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

So ist es! Ich schätze mal da mimij grad "ruhig" ist dass ihr Chef ihr nun endlich hilft!


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja, er hat mir erklaert wie ich die URL zusammensetzen muss, und hat kurz nen testphp ding geschrieben, wo ich net durchblick. Jetzt muss ich irgendwie noch die Daten formatierung umaendern die nacher an den Server geschickt wird. Isch mag net mehr  Hab jetzt Kopweh.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

AHA einer von der flotten Art


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ach und wenn ich fragen hab, soll ich fragen. OMFG


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Hab eine ähnliche Arbeit in meinem Metier....aber in PS gibt es die praktische "Stapelverarbeitung".....


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Haha, der is witzig, ich soll das aus der jad Datei auslesen, aber die wird gebaut, wenn man das Compiliert, und somit automatisch generiert. Wenn ich also extra Zeug da rein schreib, ist es nach dem compilieren wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Hm, okay, sehr seltsam, so was.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Haha, der is witzig, ich soll das aus der jad Datei auslesen, aber die wird gebaut, wenn man das Compiliert, und somit automatisch generiert. Wenn ich also extra Zeug da rein schreib, ist es nach dem compilieren wieder verschwunden.



Kreativität ist gefragt....^^

Ach...ist ja schon halb 3.


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: GENAU was für´n Glück!


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd heute mal wieder ne halbe Stunde eher gehn, darf ja noch das dumme Bafoegamt anrufen, mit ihren bescheuerten Zeiten.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Ha, weil du Bafög erwähnst....das Arbeitsamt hat es endlich geschafft mir meine Ausbildungsbeihilfe zu bewilligen. Aber natürlich nur soviel das ich überleben kann .

Naja, das von Sep, Okt und Nov kommt gebündelt, das geht wahrscheinlich für den Führerschein raus.


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Warst du das der bald oder vor kurzem die Pruefung hatte?!


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja da schauen die Ämter schon dass man auch ja nicht reich werden kann von den Beihilfen  

JIPI und gleich ist 15 Uhr


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich weniger Lohn bekommen würde, wäre ich wieder auf meine Familie angewiesen gewesen. Naja...

Prüfung? Ich hatte dieses Jahr erst Abschlussprüfung, das war aber noch Schule....


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: mimij meinte die Führerscheinprüfung!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2007)

Achja, das war auch ich...11 Punkte....


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

Aso, ich glaub da htten wir auch drueber gesprochen


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Mmh aber es hat jemand gesagt dass er nächste Woche bzw. diese Woche Prüfung hat! Deine Prüfung ist doch schon länger her!


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

Boah! Man kann euch keine Mittagspause alleine lassen, ohne mindestens 10 Minuten zu brauchen um alles nachzulesen


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: Sag mal wann machst den du Mittag? Bist du jetzt erst zurückgekommen?


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

Ab 2. Dann bin ich um 3 wieder am arbeiten, mit dem guten Gefühl, dass ich nur noch 2 Stunden zu arbeiten habe


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Das ist natürlich auch schlau  dafür ist dein morgen aber halt länger!


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

Joa, die Taktik hat was.  Sollt ich mir auch mal angewöhnen.


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

@keks1984
Schon, aber ich kann den Gedanken net leiden, wenn ich aus der Pause komm und weiß ich muss nochmal solang Arbeiten wie bisher. Da geht es mir besser wenn ich mir sagen kann: nur noch ein drittel der Zeit ^^


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

Mmh dann wäre mein morgen aber fast 6 1/4 Stunden und mein mittag dann so ne 3/4 Stunde  die Aufteilung ist nix


----------



## MiMi (5. Dezember 2007)

So der chef hat eben mal den apache bissel umgeschrieben, das meine URL auch funktioniert ^^
Nun mach ich mich aber mal, schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

Dann einen schönen Abend noch. 
Jaaaa, für mich sind es auch nur noch 20 min *freu*


----------



## keks1984 (5. Dezember 2007)

So und mein Chef konnte sich leider noch dran erinnern dass ich in der Abteilungsbesprechung am Montag ne Präsentation halten kann MIST  

Nach dem schock werd ich jetzt auch Feierabend machen


----------



## Matze (5. Dezember 2007)

Ok, dann gehen wir jetzt alle nach Hause und rüsten uns mit Entspannung und treffen uns Morgen wieder hier zum Arbeitskampf ^^ (nix denken, ich muss zuzeit ein Buch für die SChule lesen)


----------



## Mel_One (5. Dezember 2007)

OK, dann euch schon mal schönen Feierabend. Hab grad ein neues Projekt aufs Auge gedrückt bekommen, da fesselt mich noch ein wenig die Einarbeitung.


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Morgen auf in den Arbeitskampf!  

Und heute ist auch schon Donnerstag also bereitet euch schonmal auf´s WE vor!


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Morgen.
Weiß von euch zurfällig jemand wo ich günstig viel Schlaf kaufen kann?


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Dänisches Bettenlager


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Und wie viel kostet, da so eine Nacht Schlaf zum mitnehemen?


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Mmh mußt mal schauen die haben auch nen Onlineshop! Ich nehm mir den Schlaf immer von zuhause mit  weiß daher die Preislage nicht so genau!


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde meinen am liebsten auch von zu Hause mitnehmen, aber irgendwie funktioniert der nicht richtig. Ich sollte ihn mal zu reperatur bringen, aber man höhrt ja immer dass in Werkstädten gepfuscht wird...


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen 
Auf in den Donnerstag


----------



## subara (6. Dezember 2007)

Melde mich seit langem wider 
Hehe, mein Donnerstag hat schon mal gut angefangen.... Kaffee-Jeton auf dem Tisch und ein riesen "Gritibänz"(Schweizer Gebäck für den "Samichlaustag" der heute ist)  jetz mal ab in die Pause


----------



## Mel_One (6. Dezember 2007)

Joa, morgen. So ne Runde Schlaf hätte echt noch was. Gut, dat bald Wochenende ist.


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: NAJA so richtig lang funktioniert mein Schlaf zuhause auch nicht aber bald ist ja WE und da funktioniert der wieder optimal!  

Bei mir gibts gar nix! Schrottladen kein Nikolaus war hier  Der ist bestimmt noch in Holland aufgehalten worden


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen.

Für mich hat der Morgen nicht mit einem Gritibänz begonnen. Sondern das mein Chef ein Projekt von mir fordert das er mir vorläufig ohne Zeitlimit gegeben hat. Er muss damit um 12 in Berlin sein. Das schafft er eh nie.

Naja, ich hab das jetzt mit übermenschlicher Leistung schnell vollendet und ausgedruckt. Jetzt geh ich wieder heim und leg mich hin, ich bin jetzt total im A****. ^^


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Hab mich vorhin im Bus hierher, voll gewundert, es gibt wirklich noch Gentleman ^^
Bus haelt an, einige steigen aus, ein Platz wird frei, einer der stehenden Kerle will sich da hinsetzen, ne Frau steigt ein, und er sieht das, und entschuldigt sich und zeigt auf den Platz das sie sich gerne setzen darf. 

Aber sonst faengt mein morgen ziemlich besch** an, mein Putty macht aerger, bzw VI um PHP files zu oeffnen, der hat irgendnen error und erkennt nun die php file net mehr


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Mimij jetzt mal so unter uns. Jedes mal wenn ich die niederländische Sprache höre, muss ich grinsen....Es hört sich einfach an wie ein lustiges Deutsch. Wie kannst du auch noch dort arbeiten?


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich wohn schon immer an der Grenze, ich kenn das net anders 
Und es ist eigentlich, deutsch, englisch, franzoesisch und irgendwas anderes gemixtes


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Und ich muß bei Holland einfach immer an Wohnwagen denken  

Mmh hab keine Lust muß mein blödes Design ändern nun hat mir die Kuh vom Marketing (anderst kann man das nicht ausdrücken) einfach mal das neue Design der FirmenHomepage geschickt und fertig! Ich soll das mal so ungefähr dem anpassen aber konkret konnte sie nix zum Design sagen.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, das Dateisystem wo das drauf laeuft is voll oder so, un nun ist meine Datei weg, weil der das net speichern konnte  Heut is net zufaellig freitag der 13?


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

NEEEIN heut ist Donnerstag der 6


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

@keks1984
Oder noch Besser: "Nikolaus der 13."


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Oder 12 Tage vor Urlaub


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Oder Ach is heut ein Sch*** Tag


----------



## Mel_One (6. Dezember 2007)

Hm, Nikolaus der 13. hört sich gut an.  Und schon richtig, Urlaub ist wieder einen Tag näher gekommen.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Waaaahh mir fällt gerade ein das ich noch einen ganzen "Batzen" Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen muss....


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja, der alljähliche: "ichbrauchnochdringendeinweihnachtsgeschenkfürdendenundden"-Streß geht mir jedes Jahr auf die nerven


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Die besten Geschenke sind doch die die man am 24 Dezember kauft  Da kommt dann auch richtig Spannung auf wenn man nach 2 Stunden noch nix hat


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Einen Großteil der Geschenke werd ich einfach meiner Mutter abkaufen, die dreht vor Weihnachten immer auf Ebay ihre Runden. Du laberst mit ihr, plötzlich mitten im Gespräch, fragt sie wie spät es ist. Dann rennt sie wie gestört die Treppe hoch, man denkt sich nur: wtf? "Mutter was ist denn los?" "EBAY!"

Aber für sie muss ich noch was kaufen, für mein Bruder meine Schwester und mein Vater. Und vielleicht für meine Paten. Aber um die anderen muss ich mich zum Glück nicht kümmern.


----------



## Mel_One (6. Dezember 2007)

Joa, glücklicherweise hab ich schon praktisch alles.  Juhuu, ein Streßfaktor weniger.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

OH man gott sei dank. 
Mein Datei war komplett weg ... aber es lag woanders noch mal die Datei rum, aber ne alte Version, naja besser als alles neu zu schreiben.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Jop, das ist gut. Aber irgendwie freut man sich dann trotzdem nicht wirklich weil man trotzdem Sachen machen muss, die man schonmal gemacht hat.


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

ich kauf keine Geschenke diese Jahr ich geh in New York einkaufen und dann verteil ich nach Weihnachten verspätete Geschenke!  daher hab ich keine Stress vor Weihnachten obwohl ich mir da eigentlich nie nen Stress mache! 

SO hab mich grad überreden lassen dass ich heut abend mit in die Disco geh. Das werde ich morgen sicherlich bereuen!  Aber naja müde bin ich ja eh schon!


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich brauch nur noch was fuer meinen Pa und 2 freundinnnen, dann hab ich auch alles


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Diese Weihnachten is komisch. Ich weiß ausnahmsweise was ich meiner Freundin schenken soll, aber was soll ich allen anderen schenken. Normalerweise ist das doch immer umgedreht


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Was schenkst du ihr denn?


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Ne CD mit von mir gemachten Liedern.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenigstens mit vernuenftiger Musik?


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Und was verstehst du unter vernünftiger Musik?


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja was ist denn fuer Musik drauf?!


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Beats von bekannteren Künstler und da rapp ich drauf (wenn jetzt wieder so ne Diskussion über Musik losgeht, dann fang ich an zu schreien - ich hasse das Gangster-Rapp gelaber und jetzt Schluss)


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ok, keine Schnulzen. Besser als nix ^^

Achja wir hatten ja gestern das Thema, wann man net zum Chef gehen sollte, ich glaub jetzt waere der schlechteste Moment. Irgend ein ander MItarbeiter ist mit dem am diskutiern, und der Mitarbeiter meinte eben schon "boaa ich werd total bekloppt wegen dir"


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Keine Schnulzen



Hab ich das gesagt? Na ja, nicht nur



mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Besser als nix ^^



Wie bitte? Da stecken jetzt schon fast 40 Stunden arbeit drin! (Texte schreiben mal nicht mit reingerechnet)


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab doch nix gegen gesagt, ich mag nur keine Schnulzen. Und ich hasse dieses alle Frauen sind romantisch und stehen auf kuschelmusik. ^^ 
Und was selbstgemachtes ist natuerlich immer besser als was gekauftes. 
Nun haeng dich da net so dran auf.


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich krieg jetzt auch gleich nen Kotzanfall! Dieses behämmerte Design von der Hompage (welches ich übernehmen soll) hat ne Marktingagentur gemacht und das wird keiner gemacht haben der das das erste mal macht sondern der das sein Leben lang macht! So bekomm ich das ja wohl kaum hin!


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

@mimij85
Aufhängen? Nö, da lern ich nämlich gleich weng was zur Muskibearbeitung/Mastering usw, rappen ist ja auch so ein Hobby von mir.

@keks1984
Hast du des auch schonmal in deiner Firma laut gesagt? Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Glaub an dich, du bist mindestens genauso gut wie irgendso einer von denen


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Beats von bekannteren Künstler und da rapp ich drauf (wenn jetzt wieder so ne Diskussion über Musik losgeht, dann fang ich an zu schreien - ich hasse das Gangster-Rapp gelaber und jetzt Schluss)



Wer das Gangsterrapzeugs ernst nimmt (und deswegen schlimm findet) ist sowieso für den Beckstein-Award nominiert.


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ... (und deswegen schlimm findet) ....



Hä?



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Beckstein-Award nominiert.



Hä 2?


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Mein Chef hat gestern schon gemeint ich soll nicht versuchen das ganze Zeugs genauso zu machen weil da offensichtlich sehr viel mit Flash gemacht ist! Das war nicht so abgemacht und wenn denen dass jetzt einfällt haben die halt Pech. 

Ich hab jetzt halt mal versucht wenigstens so den Hintergrund hinzubekommen ABER ich krieg net den richtigen Farbton hin weil die Trottel haben den Farbcode in ner CSS versteckt, da haben mein Chef und ich gestern schon ne viertel Stunde rumgesucht! 

Mmh mein Chef kommt erst wieder Montag ins Haus ich werd halt mal versuchen dass ich ein einigermassen ansprechendes Design hinbekomm und fertig.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Kannst du da net mit so nem Pipettentool den Farbcode rausholen?


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi!

Guter Trick, wenn man den Farbton nicht rausbekommen (warum auch immer) kann, ist einfach einen Bildschirmdruck zu machen. Das Bild in Photoshop und konsorten zu kopieren und dann einfach, wie mimij gesagt hat, mit Pipette herauszuziehen!

Gruß Baum


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt eigentlich, würde ja notfalls sogar in Paint gehen ^^


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Mmh auf die Idee bin ich noch net gekommen. Also Photoshop hab ich nicht zur Verfügung dann versuch ich´s mal mit Paint.


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt eigentlich, würde ja notfalls sogar in Paint gehen ^^



Right!
Hab ich ganz vergessen, dasses auch mit Paint geht!


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Huhu Baum und herzlich Willkommen,
was fuehrt dich zu uns? Was machst du so? (Sorry aber is schon standard das ich alle ausfrag ^^)


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Huhu Baum und herzlich Willkommen,
> was fuehrt dich zu uns? Was machst du so? (Sorry aber is schon standard das ich alle ausfrag ^^)



Ich WUSSTE das dass jetzt kommt  ^^^^^^


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Darum hab ichs ja beigeschrieben 
Bin nunmal neugierig, und Threaderstellerin
Wenn ich also wieder in die FH muss und net mehr so viel Zeit hab, muss das jemand anders fuer mich uebernehmen


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich also wieder in die FH muss und net mehr so viel Zeit hab, muss das jemand anders fuer mich uebernehmen



Oh du große Threaderstellerin. So richte Sie über ihre Threadbewohner und erwähle Sie eine Nachfolger(in) , welche(r) deiner würdig ist.

^^^^^^


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, Grias di!

Naja, bin ja hier auch immer im Forum unterwegs und nachdem ich, mal wieder, warten musste habe ich mich ein bisschen umgesehen und den Thread "Langeweile" gesehen.
Und da mein Beruf, komischer weise, eine bezahlte Wartezeit mitbringt, habe ich gedacht ich „Schau doch mal rein“. 
Hatte ja dann auch gleich eine Frage gesehen die ich prompt beantworten konnte! 
Was Studierst du den?

Grüße Baum


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

TJA so ist eigentlich jeder zu uns gestossen!  

Also ich mach jetzt erstmal ne Stunde Pause und dann mach ich am Programm weiter, wäre ja noch schöner wenn ich wegen dem blöden Ding keine Pause mach  

So erstmal mein Brot rauskrammen ...


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Jop, ich mach jetzt auch Mittagspause. Mahlzeit.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich studier Informatik im 3. Jahr in Holland, und bin im Paxissemester.
Was machst du denn das du fuer Wartezeit bezahlt wirst?

@Matze
Die frage ist wer ab ende Januar Zeit hat


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt dann will ich den Job nämlich auch haben  

Ich studier Wirtschaftsinformatik im 6.Semester in Deutschland  und bin auch im Praxissemester


----------



## Mel_One (6. Dezember 2007)

Ahh, meine Arbeitsvmware treibt mich in den Wahnsinn. Die schafft es noch nicht mal, mich anständig zu authentifizieren, sodass ich auf passende Dienste zugreifen kann. Ich glaub, jetzt Mittag zu machen, ist ein guter Gedanke.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Dir wuerd ich ihn natuerlich als erstes geben, aber du bist ja ab Februar auch wieder in der FH ^^


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Nicht ganz ich bin doch erst ab Mitte März wieder an der FH  Und im Februar bin ich in USA  

MENSCH MENSCH dann stürtzt ja das langeweile Forum ins Nichts


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Hm ich glaub auch.

Achja letztens gabs im Fernsehen nen Test, weil dort ja alles guenstiger ist. 
Der Typ ist nach NY um Weihnachtsgeschenk zu kaufen (Markenjeans, I-Pod, Schuhe) und die Freundin ist irgendwo in Deutschland einkaufen gegangen und hat genau die gleichen Sachen gekauft. Er ist mit Einkaufen, Flug und 1 Uebernachtung nur ca 20 Euro teurer gewesen als sie mit einkaufen. Der Flug und Uebernachtung haben schon etwas um die 300 gekostet.


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Mmh naja also extra dahin fliegen nur fürs einkaufen das würde ich nicht machen! Da muß man ja schon echt nen Flugschnäppchen bekommen damit sich das lohnt! Gut es gibt dort natürlich viele Marken die gibts bei uns noch gar nicht und viele Leute gehen dann dorthin und kaufen Sachen wo es halt in Deutschland noch net gibt damit sie hier was besonderes haben. 

Überhaupt würde ich nicht einfach mal für 3 Tage nach New york city fliegen. Da ist man ja total fertig mit der ganzen Zeitumstellung dort da kann ich net noch einkaufen! Ich bin mal gespannt wie ich damit zurecht komme!


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Naja, aber das war teilweise echt heftig. Einige Sachen waren in Deutschland 3 oder 4 mal so teuer wie dort. Haetten die noch mehr gekauft, haette sich das gelohnt  Zb die Markenjeans war glaub ich 20 euro oder so und in Deutschland wars glaub ich soagar 120.

Wie viel Zeitumschiebung ist denn?


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Ich studier Informatik im 3. Jahr in Holland, und bin im Paxissemester.
> Was machst du denn das du fuer Wartezeit bezahlt wirst?



War nur ein Späßle, bin hier Webdesigner und nebenbei, mit meinem Kollegen, Netzwerk und Systemtechniker. Haben teils echt lahme PCs hier rumstehen.
Nebenbei muss ich dann auch wieder auf meinen PC warten wenn ich ein komplettes Projekt hochlade etc.

Warum den ausgerechnet Holland? Hast du da deine Wurzeln, oder so?


----------



## Mel_One (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das mit den lahmen Rechnern kenn ich. Min. 2 Minuten, um einen Debug zu starten, beim kompletten Bau der Projektmappe locker 7 Minuten, da kommt auch immer Freude auf.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Da kann keks mitreden mit den langsamen PCs  Sie hat da auch immer so ihre Probleme

Holland, weil ich 1. an der Grenze wohne und 2. weil meine Ma Hollaenderin ist und 3. hab ich so auch chancen in den Niederlanden arbeit zu finden


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich meine, ich habe ja den Vorteil, dass ich hier in der EDV sitze und von allen möglichen PCs bissi was abzwacken kann. 
Es dauert zwar bei mir keine 7 Minuten, aber mach mal für 2-4 Minuten was anderes.... rentiert sich meistens nicht.


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

HA Webdesigner genau der richtige für mich! Ich schick dir mein Projekt und du machst das geschwind  

@mimij85: Dort sind 6 Stunden früher also sprich da ist jetzt 7:12 Uhr und mein Freund steht jetzt mal langsam auf  

Ja also das mit den Marken hat mein Freund schon gesagt! Der hat nur noch Markensachen und das halt für Geld da bekommste bei uns noch net mal beim Aldi was! Puma Schuhe z.B. kosten dort so 50 Dollar also so 40 Euro rum und bei uns zahlst für die gleichen 120 Euro HALLO ? 

Problem ist halt einfach dass du es schaffen mußt am Zoll vorbei zukommen wenn man Pech hat und kontrolliert wird mußt du dem Zoll erstmal glaubhaft widergeben dass du die Hose schon JAHRE hast 

EDIT: OCH ich brauch solange bis der Beitrag hochgeladen ist... Ja mein PC hat heut morgen 10 minuten (das ist gestoppt) gebraucht zum hochfahren!


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Aber man darf doch Klamotten kaufen? Musst halt nur alle Zettel abmachen dann geht das doch sicher? Man sollte denk ich nur halt net den Koffer voller Klamotten haben wo noch Zettel bei sind oder einpackt etc


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Aber man darf doch Klamotten kaufen? Musst halt nur alle Zettel abmachen dann geht das doch sicher? Man sollte denk ich nur halt net den Koffer voller Klamotten haben wo noch Zettel bei sind oder einpackt etc



Bei mir wars damals gar kein Problem. Ich habe einfach alle Baperl abgemacht und bin durch. Vorteil war, dass ich eh durch den Zoll musste (weil ich Sportgeräte dabei hatte und da so nen wisch brauchte, dass ich es im Flugzeug im Gepäck mitnehmen darf) und Sie deswegen vielleicht auch ned so wirklich draufgekommen sind. Da ich ja eh rein bin.



keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> HA Webdesigner genau der richtige für mich! Ich schick dir mein Projekt und du machst das geschwind



Kann dir gerne Helfen (Link?), wenn du mir Hilfst:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/295410-php-klasse-funkction-ausgabe-ohne-wert.html


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

ist bloss leider alles noch net online :-( und helfen kann ich dir leider net weil ich ne asp.net anwendung hab TUT MIR LEID 

Ja das ist natürlich klar ich zieh das Zeugs eh dort schon an ich werd gleich am 27 Dezember e bissl einkaufen gehen und dann am 3 Januar muß ich das halt alles mächtig dreckig haben  Ich lauf da mal locker und lässig am Zoll vorbei und dann seh ich was passiert


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

IHHHH, php, verschone mich, * wegrenn *
Damit aerger ich mich auch gerade rum, und hab gerade mal ne foreach hinbekommen die alle POST Sachen ausliest ^^


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Mmh so Farbe hab ich jetzt rausbekommen aber der Hintergrund ist so schräg schraffiert so weiß und dann in dem grau Streifen. Mmh meint ihr dass es da im html so ne Eigenschaft gibt oder ist das einfach ein Bild?


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Hm keine Ahnung. Nimmst du halt nur eine Farbe davon, fertig

Mir faellt gerade auf nur noch 11,5 Tage Arbeiten


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Genau so mach ich das jetzt FERTIG dann sollen die halt n´paar Bier trinken bevor Sie das Programm benutzten und schwupps ist was "schraffiert"  Sieht jedenfalls schon viel besser aus! DANKE für den Tip mit der Pipete! Ich hab jetzt nämlich schnell und einfach mal alle Farben rausbekommen! 

OH JA bald ist Feierabend! 

@baum: NA hast du auch in 11,5 Tagen Urlaub  wir rechnen nämlich hier schon die Tage runter!


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Ist deinem Chef das net eingefallen?! Wenn net kannst du ihm ja mal DEINE gute idee nennen 

Hat net irgendwie jeder zu Weihnachten frei, der net gerade im Verkauf arbeitet (oder Aerzte, Feuerwehr etc)?


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ne der hat gestern nur mal den Quellcode angeschaut. Ich hab gar nix kapiert nen haufen ifs und zeugs drin! Hab nur gesehen aha <head> und <body> und dass da ne css ist  aber als er dann bemerkt hat dass die da alle total verschachtelt sind (also die css dateien) meinte er ach machen sie es mal weiß  Ich werd dem das am Montag mal stolz präsentieren  Hähhäh


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Sehr gut 
Also irgendwie muss ich noch 3 Std rum kriegen. Nur mein Chef is gerade im stress und muss gleich wieder weg wie ich das mitbekommen hab, und am PHP kann ich nix mehr machen, weiss net weiter. hmpf.


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Mmh ist schon lustig was man so mit ner anderen Farbe bewirken kann! Weil irgendwie siehts jetzt schon viel professioneller aus  

NA da mußt jetzt halt 3 Stunden durchgehend posten  

Wir müssen jetzt eh vollgas geben weil Matze macht doch immer zwischen 2 und 3 Pause damit der auch was zum lesen hat


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja er hatte gestern ja schon 10 min gebraucht, wie er sagte, aber irgenwdie sind die andern auch alle so still, die haben wohl zu tun oder koennen net mitreden


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Jop, aber spät Pause machen rockt. Da kommt man wieder und muss nur noch n bisschen arbeiten.


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab ab und einschließlich 24. Dazember frei + die erste Januar Woche.

Also wenn du genau den Hintergrund der HP willst, suche dir entweder raus, wo das Hintergrund-jpg, -png (oder sonstwas) liegt, oder mache es wie wir gesagt haben. Mit Bildschirmdruck, einfügen und dann einfach einen kleinen teil davon nehmen und mit css den Hintergrund damit füllen lassen.

EDIT: Da hat Ex1tus recht!
Später kommen, später mittag, früher gehen! YEAH
Nein schmarn, .... mein Überstundenkonto ist dreistellig und ich hatte letzte Woche meinen ersten Urlaub des Jahr. ... auch nur weil mein Chef ned da war! Hatte aber ned mal wirklich Urlaub, sondern musste ein anderes Projekt fertigstellen....


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

OH man, ich hatte recht, mein Chef ist schon wieder weg. Er ist net mal langekommen und hat gefragt wer noch seine Hilfe braucht.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Gerade ging die Seite hier gar net mehr, bei euch auch?

@baum
kannst du die net ausgezahlt bekommen, wenn du die schon net abfeiern kannst?!


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hab jetzt die Pipetenversion gemacht  jetzt werd ich mal schauen ob ich das jpg irgendwo im code finde! Hauptsach es hat sich mal was geändert bevor ich es meinem Chef zeig  

@baum AHA na dann hast ja noch genug Urlaub  Ist bei euch soviel los und zuwenig Mitarbeiter? Ist aber auch sch.. Bei uns verfallen die Überstunden ab ner gewissen Anzahl sogar!

EDIT: Ich weiß net ob die Seite net mehr ging hab grad ne Email geschrieben ABER ich dachte dass ich meinen Beitrag schon abgeschickt hatte und als ich eben reinbin war dem nicht so, also könnte sein!


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub cih geh wieder um hlab 5, dann fehlt mir zwar wieder ne viertel Stunde aber ich hab kein Bock mehr . Ausserdem hab ich Kopfaua


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Um halb 5 geh ich spätestens  

Bei euch wird doch die Zeit gar net aufgeschrieben wie merkt das euer chef dann ob ihr früher geht wenn der mal net da ist?


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

@keks
kannst du net einfach ueber alle Css und HTML files, ne Suche starten nach *.jpg oder *.png etc?


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

@mimij: Doch aber da sind sehr viele drin


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja aber Suchlauf, kostet dich ja keien Energie ^^

Es geht ja drum was man an arbeit fertig macht. Und ich weiss ja net ob er wem anders gesagt er das derjenige aufschreiben soll wann cih da bin oder so, oder ma schauen soll wann ich immer ungefaehr komme und gehe


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Mmh so hab mal etwas rumgesucht ist wohl doch in der css und die such ich jetzt net alle durch. Soll dann grad de Chef machen wenn es ihm net passt!  

Stimmt könnt natürlich auch wieder sein. Das wäre dann doof!


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Wir müssen jetzt eh vollgas geben weil Matze macht doch immer zwischen 2 und 3 Pause damit der auch was zum lesen hat



Gnade, ich habe doch auch noch andere Thrads abboniert.



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Jop, aber spät Pause machen rockt. Da kommt man wieder und muss nur noch n bisschen arbeiten.



Ha, seht ihr, noch einer auf meiner Seite




Der_baum hat gesagt.:


> Später kommen, später mittag, früher gehen



Ja ha, noch einer, bald sind wir unaufhaltsam 

^^


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Es sieht bestimmt viel besser aus so wie du das jetzt gemacht hast, als so wie di edas gemacht haben ^^

@Matze
Du hast andere Threads neben diesem, oh oh schaem dich


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: Wir haben uns ja noch beherscht!


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

@mimij:
Doch schon, bekomme die schon ausbezahlt, .... wenn ich will.

@keks:
Jo, Urlaub habe ich noch genug! =)
Ich bin eben der einzige Webdesigner /-enwickler bei uns und nachdem ich die HPs für drei Firmen permanent Warten und zuvor aber komplett erstellen muss haben ich entsprechend viel zu tun.
Nee, bei uns verfallen die nicht... Zum Glück.

@all:
Ich hau heute auch um halb 5 ab, ... packs nimma. War zu viel anstrengung für heute  Spaß beiseite, ... ich programmiere einfach den ganzen Tag schon und irgendwie ist man dann schon ausgepowert.


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich bin auch total ausgepowert von den 4 Zeilen php ^^ Und ganzen Tag hier schreiben * fg *


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

@baum: Achso ich verstehe. Naja wenigstens bist du dann für die Firma im Moment unkündbar  das hat ja heutzutage auch so seine Vorteile! Aber ist schon sch.. bei uns die ganzen Kollegen haben auch nen haufen Überstunden und halt noch Urlaub! Dann haben die jetzt gesagt bekommen sie sollen ihren Urlaub abbauen bloss ist halt leider keine Zeit dafür! Die könnten hier noch so 2 Personen brauchen! Würde ich grad meine Diplomarbeit schreiben wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich nen Job angeboten bekomme schon hoch  glaube ich mal

JA JA ich bin auch total ausgepowert die ganze posterei  Spass bei Seite manchmal arbeiten wir Praktikanten doch auch was! Mensch mimij nun stell uns net so faul dar!


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

he he he he!

den ganzen schmodder zu programmieren ist ned anstrengend, ... nur wenn du ca. 2 std. den fehler suchst und das ganze zwei mal am Tag ist's anstrengend, .... naja.... wohl eher nervenaufreibend! Macht aber Spaß!


----------



## Der_baum (6. Dezember 2007)

@keks: Du kannst ja bei mir Anfangen, ... oder ich bei dir!! ;-)


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, Menschen gibts.
Hab gerade auf ner Seite gelesen, das nen Mann nen Tumor hatte, und er sich aber net operieren lassen wollte, wegen der Bluttransfusion, das liess sein Glaube net zu (Zeuge Jehova) Und das fing an als der 14 war am Mund, und jetzt ist der 51 und kann kaum noch sehen und Essen, weil der Tumor fast das ganze Gesicht bedeckt.


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> , und er sich aber net operieren lassen wollte, wegen der Bluttransfusion, das liess sein Glaube net zu.



Tja, Bob Marley ist auf änlichem Wege gestorben, da war ein Zehe, den er sich nicht amputieren lasse wollte...


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Wie bitte dann lebt der aber schon lange mit dem Tumor! Der müßte doch schon Tod sein?! 

Ja da siehste mal wie sehr dass manche Menschen an ihren Glauben glauben! 

@baum: Ich kann ja nochmal nen Prakikum machen als Webdesigner


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja seiTDTDTDTDTD er 14 ist 
Und er hofft jetzt auf irgendwelche englischen Aerzte die haben so ne komische Methode wo es net so blutet und er hatl keine Bluttransfusion braucht


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ach und da stand auch so nen genialer Artikel
Nen Typ hat sich nach 15 Jahren fuer seinen Autoradiodiebstahl entschuldigt mit nem anonymen Brief bei der Polizei. Hat 400 euro dabei gelegt, und geschrieben das die Polizei doch bitte jedem der "Opfer" 100 euro geben sollen und er bitte um Vergebung.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Lalalala la laaaa. Noch 1 Stunde und 21 mins bis zum Feierabend....


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

@mimij85: Wo liest du den so Sache?  

Lalalalalal laaaaa Noch ne halbe Stunde bis ich Feierabend mache!


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Hihi,
http://www.waarmaarraar.nl/ (wahr aber komisch)
Koennt ihr also net so viel mit anfangen. Da stehen lauter so Sachen ^^


----------



## C-Sklave (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd mich hier mal beteiligen, nur noch 35 min bis Feierabend ;-)


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen C-Sklave 
Was fuehrt dich zu uns? Was machst du so? Und warum kommst du erst so spaet ?


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ohwei ich hab ihn verschreckt


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Genau immer langsam!  

ACH ich fand die Seite ganz intressant! Manche Wörter hören sich gleich an


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

http://www.hemmy.net/images/bizarre/wangfang.jpg
Die is auch genial, die Fuesse sich nach hinten gedreht, und sie will nicht als "Behindert" abgestempelt werden, sie laeuft sogar schneller als alle ihre Freunde.


----------



## C-Sklave (6. Dezember 2007)

nur keine Panik, man hatte mich nur grad wieder mit arbeit eingedeckt


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich haette wohl auch genug zu tun, nur ich kann mich net konzentrieren, und weiss absolut net was ich machen soll, also geh ich in 10 min


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> http://www.hemmy.net/images/bizarre/wangfang.jpg
> Die is auch genial, die Fuesse sich nach hinten gedreht, und sie will nicht als "Behindert" abgestempelt werden, sie laeuft sogar schneller als alle ihre Freunde.


Na wie geil ist das denn?!


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja gibt schon verrueckte Sachen. Und die Aerzte dachten als sie geboren wurde, das sie niemals laufen koennen wird. Und die arbeitet sogar in nem Restaurant


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Wahrscheinlich ist Gott ein Progammierer. Bisschen buggy seine human.exe....


----------



## MiMi (6. Dezember 2007)

Hihi,

so ich mach mcih mal langsam.. bis morgen  Auf in den letzten Tag der Woche


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja, wir sind auch nur ein Fehler in seiner Matrix ^^


----------



## keks1984 (6. Dezember 2007)

Mit etwas Wille geht alles! 

So ich werd mich jetzt mal solangsam vom Acker machen!  

also bis morgen! JIPI WE


----------



## Matze (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin etz auch weg. Bis morgen *wink*


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Dezember 2007)

Noch 1/4 Stunde......dann gehts einkaufen, dann putzen, dann Weihnachtsgeschenke bestellen und dann vllt noch ein bisschen zoggen.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Morgen 

FREITAG  Schwupps und schonwieder haben wir eine Woche rumbekommen! Wahnsinn wie schnell das geht! 

Dann mal heut noch ein bisschen und dann hoffe ich dass das WE laaangsam rumgeht!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Man hat ja immer den Urlaub an den man denken kann......Urlaub......*abwesend lächel*


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt hab ich noch ganz vergessen noch 10 Tage dann mach ich hier Feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Es geht auf 200 Seiten und 3000 Beiträge zu....So viel Gelaber.....


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

So, morgen.  Hoffen war mal, dat der Freitag ruhiger wird, als gestern nachmittag.  Urlaub, ich seh dich kommen. Nur noch 11 Tage (inklusive heute) für mich, dann krieg ich endlich Ruhe.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Genau ich wünsche mir dass der Tag schnell und stressfrei rum geht!

@Matze TJA so ist das kaum zu glauben dass wir schon soviel sinnlos geredet haben! Aber manchmal war´s ja auch sinnvoll  manche Themen zumindest


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen 

Naja die Seitenzahl haengt ja von den Einstellungen ab ^^


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2007)

Jo, der Topic des Threads macht sich hier ungemein breit.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm, stimmt, sind hier ja schon ne ganze Menge Einträge. Naja, die 10.000 sind schaffbar.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Meint ihr denn ihr schafft das auch ohne keks und mich?


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Weiß nicht, ich bin auch erst mal ab Januar wieder bei meinen Vorlesungen, da hab ich dann auch erst mal 3 Monate zuviel zu tun.  Aber da findet sich sicher was.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Dann fallen nun schon 3 aus ^^
Ohwei ich glaub der Thread wird sterben  * flenn *


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

TJA da müssen wir jetzt echt Prioritäten setzen! Vorlesungen oder langeweile Thread  mmh da müßten wir jetzt mal die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde mich für Bier entscheiden.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Sagt ma, stuermts bei euch auch so draussen? Hatte schon angst das ich wegwehe auf dem Weg zum Zug/ Bus


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Starker Wind, aber einen Sturm würde ich das noch nicht nennen.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Und dann fings auch noch an zu regnen, da kann man den Schirm net ma rausholn, den hauts ja direkt kaputt.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Also, es windet hier sehr schön, ist aber auch der höchste Punkt der Stadt hier. 
@mimij85: Keine Sorge, der Thread stirbt schon nicht aus, nach drei Monaten Vorlesungen bin ich ja wieder am arbeiten.


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Morgen.
Keine Sorge, ich werde auf jedenfall versuchen den Thread am Leben zu erhalten

@Ex1tus
Schon wieder das Alk Thema ^^


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir hats die ganze Nacht gestürmt! Aber solangsam wirds besser und regnen hats jetzt auch aufgehört! Ich wollte eigentlich heut abend auf den Weihnachtsmarkt aber bei so nem Wetter da hat man ja keine Lust! Hoffe das wird besser


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Oha, Weihnachtsmarkt...Ich musste feststellen, dass ich Glühwein echt nicht mehr trinken kann.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Lecker Gluehwein 
Fein, wenn ich dann frei hab oder so, werd ich ma schaun ob ihr es schafft ihn am Leben zu erhalten ^^ Aber bis wir wegsind dauerts ja noch bissel


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie hab ich eine Abneigung gegen Weihnachtsmärkte....Obwohl ich da ja viel ALKOHOL trinken könnte (nur für dich Matze^^).


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Da dich das Thema anscheinend nicht loslässt, würde ich vorschlagen, wir machen mal ein Wettsaufen und dann ist das Thema mal gegessen... äh getrunken ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin dabei^^.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Braucht ihr noch Zaungäste?  Schon lange nicht mehr bei sowas zugeguckt.


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Warum auch nicht. Bring halt noch paar Cheerleaderinnen mit ^^ (natürlich nur als Zaungäste)


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Da faellt mir ein, gestern haben die im Fernsehen Burgerwettessen gemacht. Und auch Currywurst wettessen mit so ner extrem schwarfen sosse, einige mussten von den Aerzten behandelt werden, weil die dann Probleme mit dem Kreislauf hatten


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm, okay. Ich kenn da ein Spieler bei der örtlichen Footballmanschaft, die können mir da sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Da faellt mir ein, gestern haben die im Fernsehen Burgerwettessen gemacht. Und auch Currywurst wettessen mit so ner extrem schwarfen sosse, einige mussten von den Aerzten behandelt werden, weil die dann Probleme mit dem Kreislauf hatten



Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder laufen im Fernsehen nur Sendungen mit Menschen mit denen ich nix zu tun haben will  ?


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

OH jetzt hat mich da noch so ne Tante vom Markting genervt sie kommt angeblich nicht auf den Link des Testsystem drauf. Hab ihr jetzt alles nochmal erklärt und jetzt meldet sie sich net mehr. Nun hats wohl doch geklappt  

JA ich liebe Glühwein und Weihnachtsmärkte. OH Mensch im Moment regnets zwar nur leicht aber ist voll ungemütlich. Naja mal schauen ob das was wird!

Ich hab gestern abend beim zappen ne Sendung gefunden da haben die Spagehtiwettessn gemacht MEINE GÜTE das hättet ihr mal sehen sollen wie die ausgesehen haben weil die hatten die Spagehti in nem Topf vor sich und haben da wie ein Hund gegessen


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Sowas hab ich auch ma gesehen, die haben erst Doenerwettessen und dann Spaghettiwettessen gemacht. 3 Leute haben mitgemacht und die Frau war die die am Ende bei beiden gewonnen hatte und die sah absolut net danach aus, die war eher so ne Bohnenstange. 

Hab mein Chef wiedermal gefragt wies weitergeht, und jetzt sagt er ich soll nen design machen wie ich das von meinem java Programm zum Server (PHP) schicke. Ich hab doch KEINE Ahnung .. Grmbl.. Es muss immer alles dynamisch sein


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm, k.  Warum kommt sowas eigentlich im Fernsehen?


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Mel_One hat gesagt.:


> Hm, k.  Warum kommt sowas eigentlich im Fernsehen?


Ich hab so manchmal das Gefühl das die wohl nicht mehr wissen was sie senden sollen und dann werden solche Wettessen gesendet! Da gibts ja sogar welche die machen das Beruflich! Überlegt euch mal euer Beruf ists zu fressen, anderst kann man das ja net nennen!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Juhuuu! Essen ist so teuer....dann bekomm ichs wahrscheinlich kostenlos....obwohl da muss man wahrscheinlich seinen Brechreiz unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Ach Gott, nach ein bisschen Training.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Die haben auch gesagt das man am besten trainieren kann indem man die Tage davor ganz viel trinkt. Haben die auch getestet, einer hat nen paar Tage vorher extrem viel gegessen und der andere extrem viel getrunken 7 Liter oder so am Tag. Und der der so viel getrunken hatte, konnte dann innerhalb ner bestimmten Zeit mehr Burger essen als der andere


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Der hat sich halt so den Magen gedehnt. Bei sowas würde ich aber aufpassen. So ab 8 Liter kann man sterben...


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Und es ist egal was man bei so nem Wettessen isst, einer der Salat isst, braucht genauso lange wie einer der Burger isst ^^ bzw kann genauso viel essen


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja also ich hab mal so nen HotDog Esser gesehen und der hat da Tage vorher ganz viele gegessen und während dem Wettbewerb muß man da dann auch viel trinken also echt. Die drücken da doch nur das Essen rein und schütten Wasser hinterher. 

@Matze: Echt da kann man sterben?! NAJA soviel trink ich dann auch nicht aber so 2 - 3 Liter Wasser das bekomm ich schon hin!


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

JA, ich weiß nur nicht mehr der genau Grund warum man deshalb stirbt (ich glaub da war irgenwas mit, dass die Zellen anschwellen oder so)


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, also bei 4 Liter war ich vor ein paar Wochen.....der Eistee war halt so gut^^.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm,
wenn jemand von euch Ahnung von PHP hat, bitte ma schauen
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/2...aege-werden-nicht-annerkannt.html#post1536720


Ist so viel trinken, nicht nur bei destiliertem Wasser so gefaehrlich?


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Ih, PHP.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja 
Aber ich muss ja. Pfui. 
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wie ich das aufbauen soll, mein Chef sagte , mach ma


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Mmh da könnte dir jetzt sicher "baum" helfen! Vielleicht kommt er ja heut noch! 

Ich hab PHP nur einmal kurz in der FH gemacht. Und kapier jetzt schon gar nix mehr


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich erinnere mich, kurz in meiner Ausbildung in Datenbanken ne kurze Einführung bekommen zu haben, aber die war von nem unfähigen Dozenten und die Sprache lag mir echt nicht. Und ach ja, ist jetzt auch schon 2 1/2 Jahre her.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

OH man, ich drueck auf f5 ohne abzuschicken ^^

Ich hatte das ma inner 12 oder 13. Und auch bei nem unfaehigen Lehrer. Aber wie hier ein Mitarbeiter sagte, kann man eine Programmiersprache, kann man alle. Na klar!


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Okay, dann möge er mir bitte Amazon.de in Assembler nachprogrammieren.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Also das ist vielleicht so bei C++, C und C# oder Java aber mit PHP nen Serverprogramm zu schreiben unterscheidet sich doch ein bisschen  

Der hat wohl voll den Plan!


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Er sagte, dass man sie kann, net das man damit alles machen kann.

@Keks
Natuerlich sind einige Sachen aehnlich zu Java, die Anwendung von If oder Switch und While etc.
Aber dieses $ immer vor den Variablen und dann Strings mit nem . verbinden.


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Eben, wenn man erst mal ne gewisse Programmier-Logik drauf hat, dann tut man sich in jeder neuen Sprache sehr viel leichter als ein Anfänger.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Joa, trotz dessen gibts bei den Umstiegen genug Probleme. Man kann halt nicht alle Programmiersprachen, nur weil man eine kann. Lediglich die Einarbeitungszeit in eine neue Sprache sinkt halt.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Genau so ist es! Man macht halt nicht mehr die Anfänger fehler die man sonst in der Logik machen würde aber es dreht sich ja hier nicht um ein einfaches Programm! So von jetzt auf gleich kann man das net einfach! 

Und dann brauch der net rummachen, weil selbst mein Chef hat schon gesagt dass man NIE alles kann und der hat auch schon so seinen jährchen abgearbeitet  

Ein Softwareentwickler kann NIE alles! Außer wenn man immer mit dem gleichen arbeitet und das gleiche macht!


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Selbst dann glaub ich net. Weil sich ja auch alles weiterentwickelt


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

OK, dann krieg ich jetzt gleich nen Anfall.
Ich hab alles so gemacht das der das in URL encoded format an den Server weitergibt, und nun sagt der chef, das waere aber schoener wenn man das in xml formater an den server gibt, dann hat man mehr Spielraum. ARGH


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

War ja klar dass er es anderst haben will  

Mensch Gott ich hab grad gelesen dass Victoria Beckham gesagt hat dass sie ja noch nie besonders gut in irgendwas war ABER sie ist ja trotzdem berühmt geworden. PAH also so dumm müßt ich mal sein dass ich noch extra sag dass ich blöd bin oder was?!


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Naja, passt doch für ein nettes Schmückstück für nen Fußballer.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Juhu, den halben Tag hab ich schon rum


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Jaaaaa, wird auch Zeit, dass das Wochenende kommt.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Na knacken wir heute noch die 3k? 

Oh man das Wetter is bescheuert, eben noch schien kurz die Sonne, und nun wieder regen und Wind und sieth aus wie um 9 abends


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Mmh also bei mir klart das Wetter auf! Der Himmel wird blau und es hat aufgehört zu regnen! Laut Wetterbericht soll es net mehr regnen mal sehen das würde ja dann mit meinem Weihnachtsmarktbesuch passen JIPI

Ich werd heut mal versuchen um 15 Uhr Feierabend zu machen, hab genug Überstunden und auch keine Lust. Hab ums genau zu nehmen heut eigentlich noch nix gemacht  
Is mir grad so aufgefallen außer ein paar Kleinigkeiten! 

NAJA als die paar Beiträge sollten doch kein Problem sein


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Die 3K müssen wir noch schaffen!
Ich hab die Sticker 
*Langeweile Thread -3000- wir waren dabei*
fürs Auto schon drucken lassn


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd wohl bis halb 5 bleiben  Bin die Woche 2 ma um halb 5 gegangen, nun Fehlt mir die Zeit. Bloed gelaufen, aber wenigstens hat Bafoegamt eingesehen das die nen Fehler gemacht haben, bzw zu bloed waren zum lesen und ich bekomm hoffentlich bald nen neuen Bescheid


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Mir ist was aufgefallen:
Monate lang war immer das Gleiche Bild auf Platz 1 der Galerie. Und seit 2 Tagen macht diese Bild immer mal ein paar Stunden Platz für ne neue Nummer 1


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

@Matze: OH COOOOL ich mag auch nen Sticker  Also los gehts! Das könnten wir doch auch auf´s Klo im Geschäft schreiben?! 

Mmh also mit den Bildern in der Galerie hab ich mich net so beschäftigt außer mit der Blume 

@mimij: JA wenigstens hat sich der Stress gelohnt und die haben das auch mal kapiert!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Soooo, zurück von der Mittagspause....ich glaub ich werde langsam zum nerd... Von früh bis mittags sitz ich am Pc und arbeite, in der Mittagspause zogg ich daheim...dann wieder Arbeit. Dann geh ich heim und bin auch noch mind. 50% der restlichen Zeit am PC.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt muessen die das nur noch gebacken bekommen, das neu auszurechnen.


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Dezember 2007)

Na dann geh doch in nen Verein und mach was Sport oder such dir andere Hobbies? Hab das Problem zur Zeit auch, da ich an meiner Studienarbeit arbeite, einen Ausgleich dazu braucht man aber definitiv, da man sonst die restliche Zeit auch viel weniger effektiv arbeitet.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

hihi na solange deine Freundin damit zu Recht kommt ist ja alles klar!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich wohn seid September hier im übelsten Kaff in der Nähe von Bamberg und da gibts glaub ich nur Fußball und die Feuerwehr (und 20 Stammtische^^). Einzelsportarten mag ich nicht so. In Bamberg würde es zwar einige Sachen geben, aber abends sind die Busverbindungen.... nicht vorhanden.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Ohwei ein neuer, ich reiss mich ma zusammen, sonst fluechtet er noch ^^ Darf heute ma wer anders uebernehmen

Aber Herzlich Willkommen ShadowMan


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

@mimij85
Los übernimm ihn du!

@Ex1tus
Wo wohnst du genau? Ich wohn auch in nem Kaff nahe Bamberg


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt echt? Schon immer? Sag das "Kaff" mal an.....

edit; Achja du hast ja was gefragt^^ Stegaurach....


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm, naja, da hat man ja wenigstens Bamberg für was zu unternehmen. Paderborn schimpft sich Großstadt, ist aber hier komplett alles Provinz.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Oh man ne ich kann net bin gerade zu sehr geschockt
http://www.waarmaarraar.nl/pages/re/21555/29_jaar_en_al_oma.html
Also den Titel duerfet ihr ja schon verstehen


> 29 jahre und schon Oma


Das sagt wohl alles. OHwei
Die hat mit 13 nen Kind bekommen, und das Kind hat jetzt mit 16 auch nen Kind bekommen. Nun ist die mit 29 schon OMA!


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

@all: TJA ich hab mich im Profil informiert  

@shadowman: nicht dass du denkst wir sind bekloppt! mimij fragt meistens als aller erstens die "neuen" bei uns was sie den so machen  und matze findet das lustig! 

Noch 20 Beiträge! 

@Ex1tus und Matze: TJA dann könnt ihr euch ja mal zum spielen treffen


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Oh man ne ich kann net bin gerade zu sehr geschockt
> http://www.waarmaarraar.nl/pages/re/21555/29_jaar_en_al_oma.html
> Also den Titel duerfet ihr ja schon verstehen
> 
> ...


Gestern wurde ne 64 jährige Mama  die hat sich irgendwo in nem ostland ne Eizelle transplantieren lassen, ging ja sonst net anderst


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

@keks: Spielen? Wir sind Männer! Wir treffen uns vielleicht um unsere Kräfte zu messen....aber spielen.....tststs


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Recht hast. Schammelsdorf

@all
Ich geh etz Mittag machen, viel Spaß beim Streit um die 3K^^


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Also doch zum spielen


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Ruhe, Weib! Deine lästerlichen Gedanken erzürnen mich! 

@ matze: kenn mich jetzt nicht so aus...wo ist das?


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

So so Männer spielen nicht *tssss* siehste mimij85 wieder was über Männer gelernt


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

@ keks; Richtig, wir spielen nicht! Wir führen Kriege und schlagen uns und so weiter.....und warum? Menstruationsneid.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Ich geb dir gleich mal Weib


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

@mimij: Wäre dir "mögliche Urheberin menschlicher Existenz" lieber?


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Hm nein, net wirklich, MiMi reicht schon ^^


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Dabei hat er sich bei der Formulierung doch so sehr Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich bin jetzt total ausgepowert.....


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

*Handtuch und Sportdrink reich* Naja, hast ja bald dat Wochenende, um dich zu erholen.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: Du hast vergessen dass ihr jagen geht und uns das Feuer macht


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Och armes Tucki Tucki


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Mel_One hat gesagt.:


> *Handtuch und Sportdrink reich* Naja, hast ja bald dat Wochenende, um dich zu erholen.



*Handtuch um Schulter leg* Sportdrink sportlich trink* Yeah.

Ruhe ihr "Grundlagen alles humanen Lebens"! Gell!


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

So, es könnte sein, das der 3000 mir gehört.


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Oh, wär ich 2 Minuten eher aus der Pause gekommen. In meinem Kontrollzentrum wurden nämlich gerade noch 2999 Angezeigt ...


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: SO is! 

@Ex1tus: OH jetzt gebst du aber Gas


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, wie kann man wenn man hier ne Frage gestellt bekommt, einfach nur den Quellcode posten, zur Loesung?


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Altes Programmierersprichwort: "It was hard to write, so it should be hard to read."  Das war wahrscheinlich die Grundambition dafür.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

@ Matze: Naja, sind so 15 km ..... Ich hab aber keinerlei Fortbewegungsmittel, nicht mal ein Fahrrad...^^


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

Na schreib ne Antwort und stell den Code in das codetag rein  oder was möchtest du machen ?


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Glueckwunsch @Mel_One

Allmaehlich werd ich schwach und will doch um 4 gehn  OHje... Nein ich bleib stark!


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Es geht, bestimmt sind wir uns schon öfter in bbg über den Weg gelaufen, ohne es zu wissen ^^


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Das war eher, das ich mich drueber aufregen, wie man so jemanden helfen moechte. Es hilft doch keinem wenn man einfach den Code postet


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

@mimij85: ACHSO ich dachte schon warum stellt dann die so ne Frage?!  

@Matze und Ex1tus: Vielleicht habt ihr ja schonmal gekämpft


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

@ keks: möglich, möglich, aber dann hab wahrscheinlich ich gewonnen. 

@ matze: ich wohn erst seit September hier.....


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Unwarscheinlich. Ich erlege meine Beute immer


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus und Matze: NA bescheiden seid ihr ja nicht


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Hihi,
@all Biertrinker http://www.goedkoopbier.nl
Auf der Seite stehen Vergleiche von Bierpreisen. Dort kann man alle Biermarken sehen und schaun wo die gerade am guenstigsten sind/ wo im Angebot. Bzw man kann sich ne sms schicken lassen, mit den neuesten Angeboten 
Na neidisch?


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Nein, ich brauch dafür keine Software, ich hab das im Blut.  So als Jäger und Sammler.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Signed.

Viel ihr noch lernen müsst.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Raaah. Wenn euer Chef zu euch kommt und mal so nachfragt, ob ihr nicht was für nen Pocketpc entwickeln wollt, dann lauft....Wenn man länger als 3-5 Min auf den Start eines Debugs warten muss und dann auch noch jeder Einzelschritt irgendwie noch mal ne halbe Minute braucht, kriegt man nen Koller.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Dezember 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOO ich geh jetzt WOCHENENDE 

Tschüsssi viel Spass beim jagen und sammeln


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Schoenes WE 
ICh werd auch schwach und geh um 4


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Jaja ihr! Schönes We. Ich muss noch bis 5 warten.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Na dann mal schönes Wochenende. Schlimmstenfalls nagelt es mich bis um 18.00 Uhr heute noch fest. Grmbl.


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Warum koennt ihr net eher gehn?


----------



## MiMi (7. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich geh mal, TCHUUU


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich mach grad noch forschen nach Informationen und Lösungsansätzen für ne Aufwandseinschätzung, die bis heute abend gelaufen sein muss, da hab ich heut abend noch einen Termin mit Chefe. Dat dauert dann leider.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich werd so auf 8 Uhr daheim sein, wenn das Abenteuer Bahn nicht fehlschlägt.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Naja, wenigstens streikt se ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Dezember 2007)

Jop, das war immer umständlich! Bis man da mal daheim war....


----------



## Mel_One (7. Dezember 2007)

Ahh, ich brauch Urlaub.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

SO Morgen und schonwieder ist der blöde Montag da 

Morgen und Mittwoch hab ich den ganzen Tag Schulung  kann ich also weder mailen noch hab ich Lust drauf den gesamten Tag so nem Mensch da zuzuhören! IGITT sag ich da nur. Hoffe mal das geht schnell rum.

@Mel_One: Bald is Urlaub  10 Tage noch! Wielange warst den noch im Geschäft?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Morgen... Urlaub, Urlaub, Urlaub!


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen. 
Na wie war euer Wochenende, wars auch zu kurz?


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Mmh naja war ganz gemütlich Freitag war ich nur bei ner Freundin und Samstag war bei uns im Ort Party angesagt. NAJA die restliche Zeit hab ich geschlafen und das aber trotzdem noch zu wenig! 

Hoffe die Woche geht wieder schnell rum und dann ist ja auch schon bald Urlaub


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Morgen, morgen. Deprimierend, Montag.


keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> SO Morgen und schonwieder ist der blöde Montag da
> @Mel_One: Bald is Urlaub  10 Tage noch! Wielange warst den noch im Geschäft?


Bis irgendwie viertel nach sechs, viel zu lange für Freitag.  Naja, gefühlsmäßig war das Wochenende dann auch nur 2 Stunden lang.  Aber bald Urlaub.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Die Busfahrer waren auch noch verwirrt heute frueh. Eigentlich faehrt um 8:20 und um 8:30 einer. Aber bin eingestiegen und der furh um 8:25 los, als ich hier ausgestiegen bin, kam schon der naechste Bus. Also ist der in dem ich sass wohl 5 min zu spaet losgefahren ^^ Aber witzig wenn kurz hintereinander die gleiche Linie an der Haltestellt vorbeifaehrt


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Frytag war ich fort, Kneipentour.

Am Samstag war ich dann in Dresden auf einem Konzert....


----------



## maza (10. Dezember 2007)

MOIN
ich war boarden.... bäääääämmmm
12 stunden dieses WE im bus verbracht.. 
jetz brauch i erstmal erholung


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja, immer wieder interesting, dass man öfters nach dem Wochenende ein Wochenende braucht, um sich vom Wochenende zu erholen.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, stimmt.

Ich bräuchte jetzt eigtl auch noch einen Tag Erholung.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

TJA aber wenn das WE noch länger wäre, würde mir auch nix nützen weil wie ich mich kenne würde ich dann halt noch nen weiteren Tag unterwegs sein  

Aber nächstes WE ist etwas ruhiger außer ner Vorweihnachtlichentour zu meinen Schwiegereltern in spe am Sonntag und Samstag kommen meine Tanten und Oma´s zum Kaffee ist nochmal entspannen und Koffer packen angesagt!  für NEW YORK JIIIIPPPII 
Bin schon am überlegen was ich so mitnehm?! Mein Freund hat für 27 schonmal den ersten Shoppingtrip ins Outlet Center geplant, daher werd ich mal für 4 Tage packen und dann dort noch einkaufen! Dann sieht der Koffer bei der Heimreise am Zoll auch nicht gleich nach "OH MEIN GOTT die hat ja nen haufen Kleider gekauft" aus  Naja hoffe meine Taktik geht auf!


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm, bei Freunden, die nach China gefahren sind, hat die Taktik funktioniert.  Wobei die sich nachher dann noch zusätzliche Koffer gekauft haben, um den restlichen Kram unterzubringen.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, meine Planung war voll fuern Ar***, bin 46% ueber der geplanten Zeit, und ich hatte net ma das PHP zeug eingeplant, was ich jetzt noch machen muss  PFUI
Und meine zwischenzeitliche Praesentation schaff ich so auch net, bzw bin ich ja schon Woche 16 jetzt, Ich muss ja schon die Endpraesentation und Enddokument vorbereiten. Ohwei, nich gut. Ich werd wohl mal mit meinem Tutor reden muessen.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja wäre auch möglich ich kann ja zwei Koffer a 20 kg mitnehmen. Wobei also wenn bei mir so nach nem 10 tägigen Urlaub jemand ankäme und sagt "HAJA ich brauch die zwei Koffer ich hab die 20 Hosen ALLE angehabt " ob ich dem das glauben würde mmmhhh... 

Ich geh ja im Februar nochmal hin für nen Monat und da kann ich dann wenn ich unbedingt will nochmal einkaufen gehen.  Und ich hoffe mal für meinen Geldbeutel dass ich da nicht in nen Kaufrausch verfalle!


----------



## maza (10. Dezember 2007)

hehe, das mit dem zusätzlichen Koffer is ne gute Taktik


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Du kannst ja auch 10 Ersatzhosen mitgehabt haben, falls die andern dreckig werden ^^ Man weiss ja nie


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Mmh ich muß in ner Stunde mein Programm den Kollegen zeigen. Aber mein Chef meinte ich soll einfach mein Programm zeigen und halt erzählen zum Glück muß ich da nicht noch groß ne Präsentation basteln. 

OH ich hab heut wieder gar keine Lust und ich glaub ich geh auch heut pünktlich um 4 rum weil die nächsten 2 Tage ist ja von 8 - 17 uhr Schlulung da komm ich spät genug nachhause! Hab mich jetzt mal an meinen Projektbericht rangemacht dass ich wenigstens etwas sinnvolles mach 

@mimij: JA das könnte ich natürlich machen aber ob ich dabei nicht lachen muß wenn ich dem Zollbeamten das erklär NAJA ich weiß net so recht!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du überhaupt kontrolliert wirst....Ich wurde am Zoll auch schon durchgelassen als ich noch ausgeschaut hab wie der übelste Kiffer^^.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Aber du bist ne Frau, die sind das gewoehnt, das Frauen VIEL Klamotten dabei haben


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: Ja darauf spekulier ich, dass ich nicht kontrolliert werd mein ich!  Ich werd mal ganz cool da weiterlaufen. 

@mimij: DA haste natürlich auch wieder Recht ich könnte denen schon glaubhaft widergeben dass ich unbedingt 20 Hosen brauch  muß ja schick aussehen!


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Sag ich ja ^^
"Normale" Frauen haben doch immer schon bei der Anreise 2-3 Koffer Also einen Riesenkoffer und meist noch 1-2 kleine ^^ Was ich total bescheuert finde, aber nungut. Diesmal wird dir das wohl zum Vorteil, weil du weist ja nie wo du hingehen willst, oder was du machen wirst in den 10 Tagen  Ausserdem isses kalt, da braucht man dicke Pullis die viel Platzwegnehmen etc


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, man braucht ja für jede Gelegenheit ein Outfit...Fürs Essen, für Pause, fürs Einkaufen, für den Tee, für den Stadtbummel etc.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Mmh stimmt ist natürlich ein riesegeschäft da mit zwei Koffer kreuz und quer durch den JFK zu irren bis ich den Ausgang gefunden hab  Daher würde ich es doch bevorzugen nur einen Koffer zuhaben ABER mal sehen was so alles reinpasst und wenn es daheim schon eng wird dann nehm ich lieber noch nen kleinen Koffer mit!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Ja und natürlich in verschiedenen Farben, denn was machst du wenn sich deine rote Bluse mit der roten Wandfarbe des Restaurants beißt? Das wäre ja der Super-GAU.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Für so einen Fall trage auch ich eine Männerhandtasche mit Ersatzhemden dabei.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: Das wäre aber echt der Supergau! 

@Mel_One: Natürlich so eine Reisetaschenähnliche Handtasche  damit man auch noch bei Bedarf die Schuhe wechseln kann und das gesamte Bad dabeihaben kann um sich nochmal umzustylen! 

Manchmal denk ich als echt "Was hat die Tussi in der RIIESEN Handtasche drin"


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Lol da faellt mir ein, in letzter Zeit seh ich immer oefter Kerle (so die supercoolen) die dann so ne Art Handtasche dabei haben. So etwas groesser als diese Geldboersen von frueher als Kind die man um den Hals haengen konnte, haengen die sich dann um die Schultern. Ich find Frauen mit Handtaschen ja schon affig, vor allem wenn die so direkt unter der Achsel sind (wobei damit zu tanzen noch schlimmer ist, aber hatten wir ja schon) aber Maenner sieht mit solchen Taschen, ne geht gar net.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

lol Jaja, ein Kumpel von mir hat auch so ne niedliche kleine sich mal angeschafft, anscheinend auf Antreiben der Freundin...Es gibt dann doch Menschen, die ich nicht verstehe. 
Sieht aber niedlich aus.  Ach ja, der Tag, an dem ich eine Handtasche trage, ist noch sehr weit weg...Wahrscheinlich ist das ein Termin nach meinem Tod.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, auf Konzerten hab ich immer so "Hipbag" dabei, sonst verlier ich ja beim tanzen meine ganzen Sachen.....aber so Handtaschendinger würde ich nervig finden.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Der trägt das ja praktisch immer...obwohl, jetzt nicht mehr, der hat sich kürzlich von seiner Freundin getrennt, da hat er wohl auch gleich die Handtasche verbrannt...Hoff ich zumindest.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Das ist doch so ne Bauchtasche oder net?


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

NAJA ich hab ja bei Frauen auch nix gegen ne Handtasche ABER man sollte halt schon den Begriff "Handtasche" wörtlich nehmen also solche Riesendinger wo dann echt alles reinpasst HALLO mit so ner Tasche renn ich doch net durch die Disco! Und dann nervt mich das auch wenn so ne Tante dann vor mir läuft und ich dauernd dieses Riesending im Weg habe! 

Ich glaub ich hab eine Handtasche und die hab ich auch nie an weil mich das nervt! Ich meine dass ich dann meinen Arm da wie gestört an mich drücken muß damit die blöde Tasche nicht dauernd runterrutscht! Und zudem hab ich ja im Normalfall ne Jacke an und da pack ich meinen Geldbeutel rein und fertig außer Schlüssel und vielleicht Labello brauch ich ja net mehr für unterwegs! Deshalb intressiert mich das echt warum man so ne riesen Tasche brauch!  

Meine Freundin hat auch so ein Mörderteil, wir lachen sie immer aus und wenn man dann mal reinschaut dann sind da tausende Kontoauszüge, Bonbon´s oder Sachen die sie nie brauch und mal irgendwo mitgenommen hat. Sie meint immer "Das ist mein Büro"


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> Das ist doch so ne Bauchtasche oder net?



Jop, aber ich hab die immer ganz "hip" über der Schulter, also so das es auf meinem Rücken hängt.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja, dann isses ja net gerade sicher, da kann ja jeder so bei ^^

Irgendwie hab ich jetzt schon Kopfweh , die Woche faengt net gut an.
Und wenn ich dran denke das in 2,5 Wochen schon mein Bericht fertig sein muss und ich in 3,5 meine Endprasentation halten muss, ohwei.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Ne, wenn das jemand aufmachen will, merkt man das sofort....außerdem...bei meinem Tanzstil glaub ich nicht das da jemand näher als 2m an mich ran will^^.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub net das du merkst, wenn du irgendwo inner Schlange stehst oder so, wenn da jemand rangeht, derjenige muss halt nur vorsichtig genug sein. Einige Menschen bemerken ja net mal wenn man ihnen das Portemonai aus der Innentasche der Jacke zieht!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Nene, bei meiner is der Reißverschluss so komisch das man den nicht aufmachen kann ohne das ich das mitbekomme, außerdem musst ich da noch nie inner Schlange stehen, zumindest nie länger als n' paar Sekunden.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

So, montägliche Meetings auch vorbei.  So, vorletzte Meetingrunde, bevor ich in Urlaub gehe, juhu.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm, bei uns hatten die letzte Woche Montag auch nen Meeting, ich musste net hin ^^. Bin wohl net wichtig genug


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm, naja, ist halt ne Abteilunsinterne Runde. Und da unsere Abteilung eh zusammen in einem Raum untergebracht ist, kommen dann die beiden Chefs, die da mitmachen, dann einfach bei uns in den Raum an und fangen an, da kann ich mich immer nicht wehren.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm, also bei uns ist das net so viel anders. Aber die Besprechung findet wohl woanders statt in nem andern Raum. Ich glaub ich geh heute ma mit denen spaziern. Einige hier gehen naemlich mittags immer bissel laufen. Is zwar bissel bloed nun nach 16 Wochen zu fragen ob ich mitdarf, aber nungut, irgendwie muss ich mcih ueberwinden


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Boah, ich hab Hunger, aber ich will jetzt noch nicht in die Pause....Ich will von der Pause kommen, hier noch ein bisschen posten und dann wieder heim^^.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Dann ess doch nebenbei am PC schonmal bissel was?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Hab ja nix dabei....


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

SO da bin ich wieda 

Also ich bin in den Abteilungsbesprechungen auch immer dabei wobei ob das so sinnvoll ist naja!! Meistens oder eigentlich immer wird da über die ganzen Projekte geredet und ich hab ja da kein Plan weil ich an keinem Arbeit! Heute hätte ich ja mein Projekt mal zeigen sollen NAJA bloss leider konnte ich mich über meinem Chef sein Notebook nicht anmelden TJA haben dass dann auf Januar verschoben! 

Dann wurde auch noch ausgemacht dass wir im Januar mal bowlen gehen :-( da bin ich mal gespannt! Geh ich halt mal mit.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Joa, bowlen...Nach nem dreivierteljahr Absprachen hat unsere Abteilung sowas auch hinbekommen.  Termin ist heut abend, mal schaun. Aber inzwischen kenn ich die ja auch, hab ja auch die Weihnachtsfeier der Firma überlebt.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Oh gott da muss ich naechste Woche auch noch hin. Und am naechsten Tag um 3 oder so aufstehen und um 5 den Zug. Das wird lustig.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: Mmh naja bowlen an sich ist ja ganz lustig aber ich bin halt noch net so warm mit den Kollegen und der richtige Termin ist auch noch net geplant worden! Es wurde jetzt nur mal gesagt dass Donnerstag recht gut wäre da hatte dann niemand sonst was zu tun. Naja das wären bei mir dann 2 Donnerstage im Januar wo ich kann also bin ich dann auch mal gespannt ob das überhaupt was wird! 

Weihnachtsfeier fällt dann wohl flach ist dann das bowlen so kurz vor Weihnachten ist mit Urlaub und alles kein Termin mehr zu finden!


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich glaub ich brauch bald ne Brille wenn das so weitergeht 
Meine Augen fangen an zu traenen und das Bild am Monitor verschwimmt, ich sitz wohl zu viel hinter dem PC 

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei den andern hier aus, wie lange habt ihr gebraucht bis ihr warm wart mit den Kollegen, oder ging das direkt am ersten Tag gut? Wie es bei Keks und mir ist, wissen wir ja schon.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Mmh hat wohl keiner was zu sagen  ?!! 

Überhaupt hab ich vorhin erfahren dass die Schulung morgen und Mittwoch im Besprechungsraum stattfindet und da ich ja keine Geschäftsnotebook hab darf ich da jetzt die zwei Tage neben irgendwem sitzen und zuschauen sehr schön! Das wird ja dann noch langweiliger als es wahrscheinlich eh schon ist und ob ich da so viel lerne dabei! Das kann ja so ein Chaos werden! Anscheinend hat sich der Schulungsleiter auch noch nicht bei meinem Chef gemeldet könnte also sein dass es kurzfristig doch nicht stattfindet NAJA mal abwarten  Der einzigste Vorteil ist ja dass sich das bei ner Bewerbung vielleicht schon schick aussieht wenn ich mal ne Server Schulung mitgemacht hab aber naja. 

@MiMi: SO SO habst deinen Namen geändert


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm, scheint so, hab mich net ueberwinden koennen zu fragen ob ich mitgehen kann, bissel laufen. Irgendwie komm ich mir total bloed vor, wenn ich jetzt nach 15 Wochen praktikum un 4 Wochen Ferienjob ploetzlich mitwill 

@keks
Japp, hatte den anderen bei der Anmeldung genommen weil sonst ueberall MiMi schon vergeben ist  Aber nu hab ich gesehen das der noch frei ist, und endlich ma aendern lassen.

Hab auch meinen Tutor gefragt ob es schlimm waere wenn ich die zwischenzeitliche Praesentation net halte, er meinte es waere sehr schade, das ich mir ja selbst Lernziele aufgestellt hab, und ich waehrend des Praktikums ja Zeit hab um dran zu arbeiten.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja also deine Lernziele die haben ja jetzt net unbedingt mit der Präsentatioin zu tun oder ist dein Lernziel ne gute Präsentation zu halten  weil wenn dann hätte die zwischezeitliche Präsentation ja bereits stattfinden sollen und nicht grad mal 2 Wochen vor der Endpräsentation


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Das Problem ist, das eins meiner Lernziele war um bessere muendliche Fertigkeiten zu bekommen, und als Beweis wollt ich dann nicht nur die Endpraesentation halten sondern ncoh eine extra (auf Vorschlag meines Tutors). Nur das dumme war, das ich keine Ahnung hatte worueber, und das eigentlich alles worueber ich erzaehlen koennte, auch in der Endpraesentation vorkommen kann. Und wenn ich das nun schon erzaehle ich ja fuer dann nix mehr hab  Und ich weiss auch net wer da zusehen soll. Soll ich mir halt selbst ausdenken, genau wie das Thema, oder ob ich net ne Diskussionsrunde machen will, wo ich auch kein Thema weiss


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Back from Mittagspause. Kann euch den Chicken Gourmet vom McD nur empfehlen.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm, wieso ist denn heute hier so wenig los? Alle so arg beschaeftigt?


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Mmh nö eigentlich nicht so arg ich schreib grad meinen Projektbericht  Dachte wenn ich schon keine Lust hab richtig zu arbeiten werd ich mal an dem Projektbericht arbeiten. 

Naja also wenn du dich natürlich dazu bereiterklärt hast eine extra Präsentation zu machen ist das klar aber jetzt bist halt doch net dazugekommen. Sag doch einfach dass du halt dafür lieber Intensiver die Endpräsentation ausarbeiten willst anstatt manche Sachen doppelt zu sagen und damit die Zuhörer evlt. zu langweilen.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Keine Ahnung, ich eigtl nicht....hab zwar was zu tun aber das hat noch ein bisschen Zeit und soviel ist es jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

So, auch back aus der Mittagspause und aus dem Kundengespräch. So, auf die letzte Woche noch ein kleines Projekt, bin mal gespannt, wie lange mich das verfolgt.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Naja, er sagte ja ich koennte auch ne Diskussionsrunde starten. Haha, ich soll mir ma nen Thema ausdenken. Und auch die Zuhoerer aussuchen, das demotiviert mich noch mehr. 

Ach habt ihr eigentlich den Film "Idiocrazy" gesehen? Das zeigt ma die Verdummung der Menscheit. Im jahr 2005 wollen die 2 durschnittliche Menschen fuer 1 Jahr einfrieren, wenn das klappt wollen die die richtig schlauen Leute einfrieren, fuer spaeter. Und kurz nach dem einfrieren wird die Firma aufgeloest und die Leute bleiben eingeforen, und die Menscheit verdummt nach der Zeit immer mehr, 500 Jahre spaeter wachen sie dann auf und alles ist voller Muellberge und die Menscheit ist so verdummt, das es nicht mehr schlimmer geht. Muesst ihr euch echt ma anschauen.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich so hin und wieder auf das Fernsehprogramm gucke, basiert das auf wahrer Begebenheit, die Leute wurden vor ca. 50 Jahren eingefroren.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: Achso also bei diesem Chicken Gourmet da schmeckt mir die Sauce nicht so ganz. Da gabs mal im Angebot diesen Bigger Big Mäc der hatte ne echt super Sauce drauf  OH ich bekomm schonwieder hunger

EDIT: Mmh also im Moment dauernts wieder ewig bis nen Beitrag hochgeladen ist!


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich warte ja eh noch drauf, dass McDonalds und Burger King nen Lieferservice aufbauen.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab Idiocracy gesehen....der gefällt mir richtig gut....den Luke Wilson mag ich sowieso.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, ich war eben bei nem Mitarbeiter und frag was ich jetzt mit den Informationen machen soll die beim Server im XML format ankommen. Und er so, tja ich hab immer noch keine Zeit um dir dabei zu helfen. Und ich so, ja ich will ja nur wissen was ungefaehr damit passiern soll. Und er ja das weiss ich net, da bist du wohl auf den chef angewiesen (der ist natuerlich heute net da). Boa das nervt so!


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kenn diesen Film nicht hört sich aber lustig an! 

@mimi: TJA wie wär´s den wenn du mal ne Diskussionsrunde zum Thema "warum helft hier in der Firma keiner nem Praktikanten" anfängst das wäre doch mal angebracht


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Das ist doch der aus Braindead oder net? Und der Film war ja auch schon total bescheuert  
Also ne Freundin von mir fand Idiocracy total bloed und mochte den Film absolut net.

Aber ich denke so wird einem mal deutlich was passiern kann wenn es so weitergeht. 
Vorallem am Anfang, das dieses Ehepaar so ewig keine Kinder will und die die eh kein Geld oder guten Job haben (ziemlich dumm sind) immer mehr Kinder auf die Welt setzen.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> Das ist doch der aus Braindead oder net? Und der Film war ja auch schon total bescheuert
> Also ne Freundin von mir fand Idiocracy total bloed und mochte den Film absolut net.
> 
> ...



Jop, meine Patenfamilie hat den zum "schlechtestem Film den wir jemals gesehen haben" gekrönt. Der polarisiert.

Man merkt es doch schon an der Qualität der Fernsehsendungen.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Japp die Fernsehsendungen kann man nachmittags nie ansehen, da verbloedet man noch zusaetzlich. Aber das immer mehr arme Menschen viele Kinder bekommen und die "schlauen" mit dem guten Job net, ist ja auch klar bei so ner Gesellschaft wie unserer. 
Ich mach ma nen Thread dazu auf


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: JA JA du machst immer mehr Konkurierende Thread´s auf


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Joa, dat häuft sich ja.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Hast doch gesehen, bisher hat noch keiner diesen hier geschlagen ^^
Und ich werd um halb 5 gehen, mir ist das echt zu dumm. Dann arbeite ich halt noch ne halbe Stunde zuhause an dem dummen Bericht. Aber hier bringt mir das ja eh alles nix. GRMBL


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Mir stinkts schon dass morgen die Schulung ist ich hoffe das geht schnell rum! SO ein Käse. Ich will doch einfach nur meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Ohje du arme 
* taetschel *


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

machst du dich etwa lustig  Hoffe ich doch nicht! Naja es wird vielleicht ganz intressant aber zwei Tage und dann noch wenn ich keine Beispiele mitmachen kann also echt. Der Sinn welcher dahinter steckt dass wir das nicht in dem Schulungsraum mit PC´s machen den versteh ich noch nicht ganz weil Platz müßte nämlich sein!


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht nen bissel ^^ Aber siehs mal so, du kannst dich entspannen von deiner Arbeit und dich wie in der FH vollabern lassen. 
Hast du ma gefragt warum das net im andern Raum gemacht wird?


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Joa, bei Raumplanungen und sowas hab ich eh das Gefühl, dass man da immer den ungünstigsten Raum nimmt, warum auch immer. Ist zwar in unserer Firma nicht so, aber die FH schafft das immer und immer wieder.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab dann gesagt als er meinte "Ja da müssen sie alle ihre Notebook´s mitnehmen" , "JA und was soll ich mitnehmen ?" Darauf der Chef "mmh achso na sie müssen dann bei jemand reinschauen" Mmh also was soll man da noch mehr dazusagen! 

Stimmt ich kann mich mal gemütlich entspannen  hoffe ich find hier morgen früh jemand weil sonst steh ich vor verschlossener Tür weil ich in den blöden Raum nicht reinkomme mit meinem Schlüssel (ich könnte ja nen Schreibtisch rausklauen  oder sonst was wichtiges).


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich stell mir das grad mal so vor...Du stopfst dir so nen Schreibtisch unter den Mantel/Jacke und gehst unauffällig zum nächsten Ausgang....Wenn du das so hinkriegst, ohne dass das auffällt, Respekt.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab dann gesagt als er meinte "Ja da müssen sie alle ihre Notebook´s mitnehmen" , "JA und was soll ich mitnehmen ?" Darauf der Chef "mmh achso na sie müssen dann bei jemand reinschauen" Mmh also was soll man da noch mehr dazusagen!
> 
> Stimmt ich kann mich mal gemütlich entspannen  hoffe ich find hier morgen früh jemand weil sonst steh ich vor verschlossener Tür weil ich in den blöden Raum nicht reinkomme mit meinem Schlüssel (ich könnte ja nen Schreibtisch rausklauen  oder sonst was wichtiges).



Hah, ich glaub ich könnte hier so ziemlich alles rausklauen, wenn ich wollte. Ich habe von dieser Macht auch schon unbeabsichtigt Gebrauch gemacht und einen nicht funktionierenden CSU-Kulli geklaut....^^


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Hab ja nen Bericht gelesen, wie jemand in nem Elektronikmarkt nen Laptop!! in seine Hose gesteckt hat und damit rausspaziert ist. Also ist alles moeglich ^^

Hm, der Thread zum Film kam net so gut grmbl.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Dezember 2007)

Das wird wahrscheinlich so ne coole riesenhose gewesen sein weil in meine Hose passt kein Notebook rein! Und nen Tisch erstrecht nicht!  

SO ich geh jetzt mal. Also dann mal bis Donnerstag Viel Spass beim arbeiten


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Also auf dem Bild sah sie net sooo riesig aus.

Dir auch viel spass. Und bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Joa, hf. Hoffentlich wird uns nicht langweilig ohne dich.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Und da verstummten alle.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Nö, hab nur gerade eine Stapelverarbeitung losgelassen und währenddessen bash.org Quotes  gelesen......


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Hm ich mach mich auch mal langsam, kann eh kaum ncoh was lesen  Bis Morgen


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Joa, bis morgen, schönen Feierabend.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

How rayne, ich werde in 5 mins auch gehen.


----------



## Mel_One (10. Dezember 2007)

Joa, ich bleib noch hier, bis Bowling anfängt. Ich wünsch schon mal nen schönen Feierabend.  Bis morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Morgen. Maaan hab ich mies geschlafen... und fast verschlafen.


----------



## yellowspam (11. Dezember 2007)

Moin,Moin... ich habe noch im Zug zusätzlich ne Stunde geschlummert


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

Morgäääääään  

TJA ihr werdet mich nicht los  Diese behämmerte Schulung ist schonwieder ausgefallen! Das ist jetzt schon das zweite mal! Erst ist der Mann so krank geworden dass er das net mehr machen kann also hat der nun nen Ersatzmensch bestellt und der ist jetzt angeblich so gestürtz dass er net mehr laufen kann  HALLO und das hat der heut morgen um dreiviertel 8 per Email meinem Chef mitgeteilt, wohl gemerkt um 8 hätte es beginnen sollen. Nicht sehr vertrauenswürdig die Jungs muß ich schon sagen. 

NAJA jetzt muß ich natürlich leider doch arbeiten  hatte mich schon auf nen gemütlichen Tag eingestellt NIX WARS


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Man, ich bin so kaputt....muss schlafen, muss schlafen......


----------



## Mel_One (11. Dezember 2007)

Morgen. Ich möcht eigentlich auch nur noch zurück ins Bett. Oahh, Urlaub Nur noch 7 Tage.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

Mmh ich hab heut eigentlich schon fast ausgeschlafen  da die Schulung später anfangen sollte als ich sonst immer komme hab ich ne dreiviertel Stunde länger geschlafen! Man kämpft ja morgens um jede minute!


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen 
Hab schon wieder was mitgemacht, geht ma gar net. Bin in den Bus, sind losgefahren, ganze Zeit was am piepen, nix bei gedacht. Dann haellt der 3 Haltestellen spaeter an, und alle sollen aussteigen, er faehrt so net weiter, das waare zu gefaehrlich. HM? Naja musstne auf den naechsten Bus waren, ich bleib mit paar anderen noch im Bus sitzen, eine fragt warum er den Bus net ausmacht, und er so ja dann explodiert der ganz bestimmt, so kann der noch bissel sich kuehlen. Oh oh. Naja der naechste Bus kam auch noch zu spaet, was auch sonst. AAAABER dann ist mir die geniale Idee fuer meine PRaesentation gekommen, ich praeentier net irgtendwie mein Project bei der Zwischenpraesentation, sondern irgendwas komplett anderes so ueber CS oder irgendnen anderes Game, wo ich halt richtig Ahnung von hab, dann durfte das fuer mich ja kein Problem sein


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich sollte eigtl um 8 in der Arbeit sein. um 7:45 hab ich erst realisiert das ich seit einer halben Stunde alle 5 Minuten auf den Wecker hau. Tja, jetzt konnte ich früh auch nich duschen und nichts essen.....


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin.
Na wie gehts? Bin grad in der Schule und dachte, wenn ich schonmal ins I-net kann, sag ich doch mal "Hallo"

(hat mimij ihren NAmen geändert?)


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Moin moin.
> Na wie gehts? Bin grad in der Schule und dachte, wenn ich schonmal ins I-net kann, sag ich doch mal "Hallo"
> 
> (hat mimij ihren NAmen geändert?)



müde.

(ja.)


----------



## Mel_One (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja, winke. Könnte besser sein.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

SO viel anders is der nun auch net ^^
Bin ja ma gespannt was der Chef zu meiner Idee sagt, was ueber CS oder SNW zu praesentieren


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2007)

Wie kann man seinen Namen änder? Oder braucht man dafür einen Mod?

Man sau langweilig hier. Wir müssen solche Ciso tests machen...*schnarch*


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Das schreibste am besten in nen Thread, den dir MiMi bestimmt raussucht. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau wo der war.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Ganz einfach wenn man auf die Hauptseite geht, steht da FeedbackForum und da gibts Nicknamen aendern
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/feedback-forum/252070-nicknamen-aendern-9.html#post1538133
Fuer die faulen

Und hier in der Benutzerliste, kann man schauen ob der Nick noch frei ist
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/members/list/


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2007)

Ok thx.
Muss euch jetzt leider wieder verlassen, Stunde is gleich vorbei.
Cu


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

NA NA NA aber in der Schule wird aufgepasst


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Und keinen interessierts das vllt mein Bus fast in die Luft geflogen waere, tzzzz 

Achja @keks
ist zwar bloed das du nu keinen entspannten langweiligen Tag hast, aber dafuer einen Tag mit uns


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, bin im Moment noch etwas langsam. 

Warum fliegt ein Bus einfach so in die Luft?


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich sagte ja fast ^^
Der war ja die ganze Zeit am piepen, kein plan. Aber als der dann meinte er schaltet den net ab, weil der dann Explodieren koennte, und der sich so noch weiter abkuehlt. Hmpf, da meinte nen anderer auch das er so gar net haette losfahren duerfen. Was ja auch stimmt


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Was geht? Fahren bei euch die Busse mit waffenfähigem Plutonium, oder wie?


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Bestimmt 
Aber ich frag mich echt, warum er losgefahren is, wenn das die ganze Zeit schon gepiept hat, und das wohl zu bedeuten hatte das der zu heiss wird oder so.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Mmhh aber da explodiert doch nix...Diesel neigt eigtl eher nicht zur spontanen Selbstentzündung (von Explosion ganz zu schweigen)....

Ich glaub der war auch müde und hat kein Bock mehr gehabt.


----------



## Mel_One (11. Dezember 2007)

Joa, seltsam. Aber Busse mit waffenfähigem Plutonium, die piepen, bevor sie explodieren...Dat wär ne Vorstellung.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Hm und bei Gas? Vllt fahren die Busse in Holland mit Gas?!


----------



## Tobias Köhler (11. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen. So, da bin ich auch mal wieder nach einer Woche Urlaub Solangsam könnte man meinen, ihr habt auf der Arbeit rein gar nix zu tun^^ Soviel wie ihr wieder alle geschrieben habt


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Mit irgendwem muss man sich doch unterhalten. Sonst verbloedet man doch, wenn man den ganzen Tag nur arbeitet und nix redet/ schreibt


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ähhhh, MiMi wars!^^

Jo, Gas...da hab ich garnicht drangedacht....das könnte sein.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Klar ich bin wieder schuld ^^
Weil Gas ist ja noch um einiges guenstiger als Diesel.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Waffenfähiges Plutonium nicht^^. Das gefällt mir aber von der Idee her besesr.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Na wiedermal alle total beschaeftigt, ich seh das schon, oder das Plutonium und der Explodierende Bus interessieren euch net


----------



## Mel_One (11. Dezember 2007)

Doch, interessieren tuts uns, aber es macht uns Angst, und deswegen werden wir schweigsam.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Lol, genau und das soll ich dir nun glauben?! 

Also bei uns hat heute auch schon wieder jemand Geburtstag und es gab Kuchen. Hab mal keinen gegessen, weil ich eben noch Fruehstueck hatte


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

ROFL genial
Gerade eben kam so ne Meldung "A network cable is unplugged" bei jedem und erstma so "ey" aus allen Ecken und der andere "Solln wir rauchen gehn?"


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte noch garnix, weder trinken noch essen.....finds aber imo nicht so schlimm. Werde dann in einer Viertelstunde Mittag machen.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Wie haellst du das aus?! Ich hab schon ne Banane auf, ne Scheibe Brot mit viel Zeug und nen Apfel.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin halt ein harter Mann, Tough Guy und ne verdammt coole Sau (oder ich hab vergessen einzukaufen und verschlafen^^).


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

SODELE ich hatte jetzt die ganze Zeit Besprechung mit meinem Chef und nun wird erstmal Pause gemacht. 

SO SO die Buse in Holland fahren mit Gas intressant! 

Bei uns hatte gestern auch jemand Geburtstag bzw. am Samstag und der hat nen ganzen Karton voll Brezeln mitgebracht also da hätte noch ne Abteilung von essen können!


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, dann wurd ich mir trotzdem irgendwas mitnehmen, bzw vor der Arbeit noch wo was einkaufen, weil ohne essen geht bei mir nix!


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Warum denn so ne lange Besprechung? Und das mit dem Gas in den Bussen war nur ne Vermutung ^^

Achja war eben bei meinem Chef, er kommt nacher wenn er Zeit hat zu mir um mir zu helfen


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich komm nirgends vorbei wo ich was essen/kaufen könnte...Da müsste ich in die entgegengesetzte Richtung laufen.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Ach wir haben das neue DB Skript getestet und da ging halt andauernd ein anderer Punkt nicht und so gings grad weiter...


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus 
Dann geh ma fix essen, net das du vom Stuhl faellst ^^

@keks
Un nun funktionierts?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ach so schlimm ist nicht, ein Kollege hat mich gerade gefragt ob ich was vom BK will, er holt was. Das lass ich mir natürlich nicht 2-mal sagen^^.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Es funktioniert fast der IIS bringt noch nen komischen Fehler aber da kann ich nix für keine Ahnung was man da einstellen muß. Chefe sitz jetzt dran!  Also gehts mich nix mehr an! Das Programm an sich läuft nämlich


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, meiner sagte nur ja ich soll das jetzt an der Server Seite auslesen. Ich meint so das geht schon, ich kann das da ausgeben (hab ja hier nen Code von jemanden bekommen um das zu machen) und er wieder was gesagt was damit passiern soll, ich wahrscheinlich voll das riesen Fragezeigen im Gesicht, er seufzt und meint das er sich das nacher ma anschaut. Ich seh schon, das er mir nur wieder irgendwelche Erklaerungen gibt womit ich net klar komm, oder er vergisst es wieder


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab auch oft Fragezeichen im Gesicht wenn mein Chef mich was fragt. Entweder weil er mir den Auftrag vor 20 Jahren gegeben hat (ohne Deadline) oder weil er die Aufgabe mir nicht zugeteilt hat. Gestern z. B. kam er und hat mich schon halb angebrüllt wo denn das AWG-Zeugs bleibe....  Ich hab schon Panik geschoben weil ich gedacht hab ich hätts verpennt. Dabei mach das garnicht ich.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: JA JA unser Fastfoodjunki  
PAH also dein chef ist ja auch voll verplant das ist ja der Hammer!  TJA sei froh dass du es nicht doch gefunden hast! Da wäre das gebrülle noch größer geworden. 

@MiMi: NA das war ja wieder eine sehr hilfreiche Hilfe was dein Chef da geleistet hat muß ich schon sagen. Na dann hoffen wir mal dass er bald kommt.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab getrade ma schaut was der Praktikumsbetrieb eigentlich haben muss das ich hier ueberhaupt Praktikum machen darf, vonner FH aus. Da steht zb 
- MINDESTENS 3-4 Stunden Begleitung durch den Praktikumgsbegleiter
- Praktikumsbegleiter liefert einen aktiven Beitrag am Lernprozess
- Der student arbeitet mit den Kollegen zusammen, dies schliesst, alleine arbeiten aus
- Der Student hat taeglich Kontakt mit den Kollegen, dies schliesst zuhause arbeiten aus
- Der Student hat einen eigenen Arbeitsplatz mit PC 
etc etc

Also ausser dem jeden Tag kontakt und dem eigenen Arbeitsplatz, trifft bei diesen Sachen gar nix zu. 
Werd das auch ma in meinem Endbericht mit reinnehmen, weil wenn da steht MINDESTENS 3-4 Stunden dann sollte er auch so viel Zeit haben!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Fastfood schmeckt ja auch klasse, aber ich werde daheim dann erstmal n' bisschen was Gesundes zu mir nehmen.

@ mimi: das ist mit der Ausbildungsverordnung nicht anders, da stehen Sachen drin, die hält keine Betrieb vollständig ein. Es ist halt schwierig hier eine Grenze zu ziehen was noch annehmbar ist und was nicht.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Naja ich weiss eh, das er sich dann verteidigt mit "Ja du kannst ja jeden hier fragen" Somit hatte ich eine fast 8std am Tag Betreutung ^^ So wird er das sehen


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Mmh also so richtig sind die Richtlinien ja wohl nicht eingehalten! Wenigstens sollte er Zeit haben wenn du hilfe brauchst! Mein Chef sitz jetzt auch net jeden Tag 3-4Stunden neben mir aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt dann hat er Zeit oder nimmt sich diese halt! Gut nen festen Betreuer das sollte ich auch haben aber so richtig hab ich den jetzt auch net also unser Abteilungsleiter (mein Chef halt ) der ist schon so derjenige wo ich immer ansprechen kann. 

@Ex1tus: Hast Recht solange man es nicht übertreibt so nen Burger brauch ich als auch. Bloss leider nehm ich immer soschnell zu davon.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Da stand auch minimal 3-4 Stunden pro Woche. Aber wie gesagt es heisst dann sowieso das ich ja jedne fragen kann. Nur wenn keiner ne Ahnung hat was genau passiern soll mit den und nur er das weiss, bringt mir das fragen der anderen auch nichts. Und er hat ja Zeit, irgendwann.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: OH UPS falsch gelesen ich dachte auch noch das ist aber viel  Ja gut also das würde dann doch zutreffen bei mir! 

SO jetzt sind doch noch Fehler im Programm MIST  die Anwendung läuft ja auf dem WEbserver und der kennt keine WindowsForm bzw. keine MessageBox SOWAS aber auch  hab aber schon nen JavaScriptcode gefunden wo das kann. Muß ich jetzt mal testen


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Ja hatte ich auch vergessen dabei zu schreiben ^^, kannst du ja net wissen. 
3-4 Stunden am Tag waere echt viel, aber pro Woche ist das net wirklich viel.

Hab jetzt schon etwas mehr als 5 Seiten Praktikumsbericht (halt nur reiner Text, dazu kommen noch Deckblatt, Algemeine Daten, Zusammenfassung, History und Inhaltsverzeichnis). Irgendwas muss ich mir noch aus den Fingern saugen, ich find das schon bissel wenig


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

achso ich hab gedacht ich hab´s überlesen hab jetzt gar net nachgeschaut  

Mmh na wenn du das ganze andere Zeugs noch dazuschreibst dann gibt das doch nochmal nen Paar seiten?! Wieviel mußt du den schreiben?


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Das andere Zeug hab cih schon, das zaehlt bei mir aber net zu den Seiten, die hab ich einfach mit roemischen Ziffern versehen. Weil der "normale" Inhalt ja erst bei der Einleitung also nach der Inhaltsangabe anfaengt. 
Und keine Ahnugn wie viele Seiten, haben wiedermal keine Vorgabe. Genau wie wir nur die Vorgabe hatten das ne Zusammenfassung rein muss und was ueber den Auftrag und Prozess.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus: Hast Recht solange man es nicht übertreibt so nen Burger brauch ich als auch. Bloss leider nehm ich immer soschnell zu davon.



Mmmmh ein Big King XXL mit großer Portion Pommes und 0,5 l Cola.....mmmhhh
(und wahrscheinlich 10000 unbekannte Zusätze^^)


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Hats denn geschmeckt?
Ich find McDoof besser ^^


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

TJA aber bei BurgerKing bekommt man mehr für´s Geld meistens jedenfalls! Also beim BurgerKing da sind die Burger wesentlich größer.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Jop, da bin ich nach einem Menü satt....Beim MacD brauch ich meistens noch nen Chicken und n' Cheese damit ich wirklich satt bin.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Nur das ich die Burger bei BurgerKing net mag, vorallem net die Whopper, Pfui ^^ Und auch nach 3 Chickenburgern vom McDoof satt bin  Somit 3 Euro


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: JA so ist es dass hat mein Freund auch schon oft gesagt! Und dann bekommt man beim BurgerKing im Internet Gutscheine da bekommt man dann für den gleichen Preis vom Menü noch nen extra Burger usw. kann man sich ganz viel aussuchen.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus: JA so ist es dass hat mein Freund auch schon oft gesagt! Und dann bekommt man beim BurgerKing im Internet Gutscheine da bekommt man dann für den gleichen Preis vom Menü noch nen extra Burger usw. kann man sich ganz viel aussuchen.



WAAAS? Wo? Her damit! Schnell! ^^


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

HA HA das kennst du noch net gell  

http://www.burgerking.de dann auf Extras / Gutscheine 
dann kannst du dir deinen Sparplan zusammenstellen und ausdrucken. Da mußt dir halt irgendnen Benutzer anlegen, also ich hab einfach irgendne Schrottadresse angegeben und keinen echten Namen das intressiert niemand! Wird auch später auf dem Audruck nicht angezeigt ist nur zum einloggen und wahrscheinlich schicken die dann dauernd Werbung


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

mmh so ein Chaos jetzt muß ich da mit Javascript rummachen und kann das gar net SO EIN MIST NAJA morgen soll´s Chefe richten


----------



## keks1984 (11. Dezember 2007)

Niemand spricht mit mir  

Dann geh ich halt tschüssi


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich denk ganze Zeit mein Chef komtm jetzt zu mir, wenn er hier in den Raum kommt, aber nix da gesch**** 
Ich hab ihn heute frueh um halb 12 gefragt, nunja bin wohl zu unwichtig


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Dezember 2007)

Sooo, die halbe Stunde bekomm ich auch noch herum.


----------



## MiMi (11. Dezember 2007)

Joa ich auch, ich mach mich hier aber schonmal raus. bis morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen. *augen reib* *gähn*


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen 

JIPI Mittwoch  und noch 8 Tage bis zum Urlaub


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Boah und den Urlaub brauch ich dringend. Ich hab heute sowas von null Bock.


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

Morgen. Jupp, 6 Tage bis zum Urlaub. *gähn* Hätt gern jetzt schon mal so'n halben Tag zum Ausschlafen.


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen 
Mein chef is gerade direkt zu mir gekommen um mir zu erklaern was ich nu machen soll. Ich solls aber wirklich mit PHP probieren  Ohwei. Naja ich bin ja ein starkes Maedchen, also schaff ich das schon irgendwie ^^
Und ich hab mit ihm ueber die zwischenzeitliche Praesentation gesprochen, er meinte ich soll einfach meine Endpraesentation schon mal praesentieren und das somit ueben. Ok, also naechste Woche praesentieren


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

@mimi: Aber dann wissen die ja schon wie deine Endpräsentation aussieht und müssen sich das dann zweimal anschauen  ?! Oder wirst du das vor verschiedenen Leuten präsentieren?


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Hm ne, naja nur bei der richtigen Endpraesentation wird noch mein Schulcoach dabei sein. Aber mein Chef meinte, das das wichtig waere das oefters zu ueben, sonst kann eine Praesentation nicht gut werden.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

[klugschaiss] Viele können auch gute Präsentationen halten ohne die vorher groß geübt zu haben, aber ich glaub jetzt nicht das du alle 2 Wochen mal was präsentierst....[/klugschaiss]


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
[zurueckklugscheiss] Man muss aber auch das Thema dann komplett koennen, und genau wissen was auf welcher Folie steht [/zurueckklugscheiss]
Naja mag vllt Menschen geben, die ohne Probleme irgendwas erzaehlen koennen, aber ich kann das net. Und viele viele viele andere auch net.


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

Das Präsentieren an sich muß man halt einfach im Blut haben oder regelmäßig machen!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Richtig, dann entwickelt man auch eine gewisse Inkompetenzkompensationskompetenz (ein gleichzeitig lustiges und total bescheuertes Wort).


----------



## yellowspam (12. Dezember 2007)

*Gähn* Moin,Moin..was geht?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, um 10 uhr auftauchen und noch rumgähnen! Hopp, hopp an die Arbeit! ^^


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

@yellowspam: ABER ehrlich ich bin schon am Feierabend machen  

@Ex1tus: *Inkompetenzkompensationskompetenz * erkläre ich zum Wort der Woche


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab das praesentieren absolut net im Blut. Und ich werde das auch wohl nie lernen. Man haette das einfach seid der 5. Klasse oder so immer wieder machen muessen, viel oefter als 1 oder 2 mal im Jahr.


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

Mmh stimmt schon! Als ich an der FH 5 Tage Präsentationtechnik und Moderationstechnik als Kurs hatte (vor dem Praxissemester war das) da hatte ich nach dem zweiten Tag keine Hemmungen mehr und es ging viel leichter...


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Wie am 2. Tag schon, ok das wuerd ich net schaffen


----------



## yellowspam (12. Dezember 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Jaja, um 10 uhr auftauchen und noch rumgähnen! Hopp, hopp an die Arbeit! ^^



Wie soll ich arbeiten, wenn die ganze Firma (außer mir ^^) flach liegt? 

Hatten gestern Weihnachtsfeier, da sin ddie Bürozeiten kurzfristig von 8 auf 12 Uhr verschoben worden.


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Darum macht man das auch an nem Freitag ^^


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

Dienstag scheint ein guter Tag zu sein, war bei uns auch so.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich hätten wir diesen Freitag Weihnachtsfeier was jedem aus dem Betrieb gepasst ( ca. 80). Jetzt habens sie es aber auf den 21. verschoben und jetzt mussten viele absagen da es für die ungünstig ist. Auch für mich. Und jetzt bin ich traurig, kein Freisaufen und -fressen. Das über die Weihnachtszeit, das ist ja schon Fressen. Achja MiMi wie verbringst du eigtl deinen Geburstag, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Also irgendwie bekommt man bei Java Problemen hier schneller Hilfe als bei PHP


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

Wir mußten an einem Tag 3 Päsentationen machen da hast dann irgendwann die Schnautze voll und dir ist es grad alles Wurst!

Zu den Weihnachtsfeier also ich versteh das auch nicht warum das viele Firmen so kurz vor Weihnachten machen also 21 oder so. Da ist man ja selbst im Stress und viele können nicht! Bei uns wird immer Ende November ein riesen Fest mit allen gemacht (ca. 800 Leute) und da gehts dann halt rund! Konnte aber leider nicht an dem Tag.


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja wir sind ja net so viele, wie ich gestern erfahren hab 26, mit denen aus Amsterdam und London ^^


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Mensch heut sind wieder alle motiviert und arbeiten  SO ist´s Recht! 

SODELE bald ist Mittagspause! Und ich geh zum DM einkaufen.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Mit unserer Produktion in Italien und der Partnerfirma die im Endeffekt auch nur für uns arbeitet, sinds auch noch ein paar mehr. Wieviel weiß ich jetzt aber nicht, das kann ich dann höchstens schätzen. Vielleicht insg. 150....


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich versuch immer noch das PHP zeug zu machen, aber irgendwie kann oder will mir keiner helfen


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

PHP ist ja auch seltsam.  Ich würd ja gern helfen, aber ich kann dat ja selbst net.


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Gibts vielleicht ein reines PHP Forum? Da findest vielleicht mehr Hilfe! 

So ich geh jetzt mal. Bis um 13 Uhr


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, heute mit Essen&Trinken&Verschlafen wieder das gleiche wie gestern.....Kohldampf, muss essen, muss essen.


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Bin in nem PHP forum zusaetzlihc, aber da kommen absolut gar keine Antworten, aber das von Gumbo hat mich bissel weiter gebracht


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

SODELE da bin ich wieder! 

@MiMi: NA läufts schon weiter gekommen? NAJA ist ja komisch so ne ausergewöhnliche Sprache ist PHP ja auch nicht, dass da niemand bescheid weiß?!


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja wie geasgt Gumbo hat bissel geholfen. Nur nu komm ich net weiter, weil ich eigentlich ne Methode in ner anderen Klase aufrufen will, aber der sagt sobald ich die DAtei anfordere immer "server is not available" bla blub. Wenn ich das auskommentiere, funktioniert alles. Muss ich nochmal fragen, wenn die alle aus der Pause wiederkommen.

Achja ich hab noch ne ProgrammiererFrau gefunden 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/298418-boolean-abfrage.html#post1539392
Sie ist nur ncoh net so gespraechig


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

So So die Angelika


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

Naja, dat gesprächige kommt sicher noch.


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

OH man, diese Besserwisser ueberall bei Java. Ich schreib ne Hilfe, und erstma nen 5 min spaeter kommt ncohmal in etwa das gleiche. Und nochmal spater nochmal was von wem anders, und sagt das meins ja falsch waere.


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

Tja, Kluger gibts überall.  Den schlimmsten gibts bei mir mit im Studium. Der hats z.B. auch mit Getter und Setter, weil ist ja sauberer und bringt einen ja komplett weiter. Warum das jetzt sauberer ist und welche Vorteile das bringt....Weiß er doch nicht, aber ist halt sauberer.


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja das hab ich auch schon öfters gemerkt und nicht nur bei Java! Will halt immer jeder der bessere sein.

@Mel_One: Da gibts irgeneine Programmierkonvention die besagt dass da immer Getter und Setter reinmüssen. Kann ich mich noch dunkel dran erinnern da hat dann unser Prof immer rumgebroddelt wenn wir das net eingehalten haben! Ob das jetzt immer nützlich ist darüber lässt sich streiten!


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

Joa, ich denk mir immer, klugen kann ich, wenn ich tot bin. Da nerv ich wenigstens keinen. 

EDIT: Hilfe, Tippgicht.


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Oh man jetzt kommt da noch einer dazu, der es noch besser weiss. Boa MAENNER


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

Mein Gott hauptsach es funktioniert irgendwie sollen die doch lieber mal der Person helfen und fertig! Ich kann das gar net leiden wenn ich ne Frage stell und dann kommt nur Mist raus weil sie die Leute dauernd widersprechen


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Vorallem dieses "Ach ich schrieb einfach mal den Kompletten Code dahin dann hab ich meine Ruhe" bringt mal absolut gar nix. Und wenn man dann versucht das zu erklaeren, in der Zeit kommt dann so einer und schriebt den kompletten Code einfach hin.


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

Grmbl. Warum tut der Code eigentlich nie das, was er soll? Das verleitet doch nur zum Trinken.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Ja das hab ich auch schon öfters gemerkt und nicht nur bei Java! Will halt immer jeder der bessere sein.



Das ist nicht nur beim programmieren so....das ist überall so.....


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Tja so ist manN nunmal ^^


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, wir sind schon seltsam, wir Männer.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Seltsam? Das wodurch wir uns definieren nennst du seltsam? Schw******....^^ (Ich habe natürlich nichts gegen Homosexuelle (wobei...eigtl schon^^))


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Aber gegen lesben hast du bestimmt nix oder?!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Dezember 2007)

Mmmhh, doch die nehmen uns die Frauen weg^^. Aber in Videos natürlich nicht .


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

lol. Natürlich.


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

UI was hab ich den wieder für ein Thema verpasst  

OK dann mag ich Schwule net weil die nehmen mir die Männer weg!


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Hm und was ist mit Bisexuellen?


----------



## Mel_One (12. Dezember 2007)

Tja, die habens gut, würd ich sagen.


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

Die könnten mir auch Männer wegnehmen 

@Mel_One: STIMMT die Auswahl ist ja geradezu grandios


----------



## keks1984 (12. Dezember 2007)

So ich geh dann mal 

Bis morgen


----------



## MiMi (12. Dezember 2007)

Joa schoenen Feierabend  Ich mach mcih auch mal langsam Bis morgen


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

SO morgen, na alle gut geschlafen?  Ich schon aber etwas wenig! 

NAJA noch 2 Tage dann ist WE und noch 7 Tage dann ist Urlaub daher bin ich gut drauf


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen 
Also bei uns sind bisher nur 3 Leute  Sonst sind um diese Zeit mind 3 Leute meh rda
Die haben gestern abend Pizza gegessen (weil ja noch so viel in diesem Jahr zu tun ist), und es ist wohl sehr spaet geworden ^^

@keks
Ja das denk ich mir auch die ganze Zeit


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich konnte jeden Tag dieser Woche immer erst um halb 2 schlafen....Ich muss zwar spätestens um halb 8 aufstehen...also eigtl ziemlich spät... aber trotzdem....


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus: NA warum konntest erst so spät schlafen gehen?

@MiMi: Gell ich hab ne gute Taktik wie ich mich motviert halte! Zumindest einigermassen.


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Morgen. So, heute, morgen und Montag arbeiten, dann Urlaub. Juhuu.  Und dann auch noch 1 Woche frei von der FH her. Also knappe 3 Wochen am Stück. Oh mein Gott.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

@ keks: Weil ich erst so spät eingeschlafen bin....Hab mich oft um 11 ins Bett gelegt, und bin um halb 1 wieder auf und hab gelesen weil es nicht ging.....


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Und da herrschte wieder stille


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

SO da bin ich wieder  Hab grad mit Chefe viel zu tun


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

So, Besprechung mit Kollegen...Und dat, obwohl nicht Montag ist.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Hab endlich erfahren wo die Weihnachtsfeier ist, und das wir ungefaehr um halb 11 fertig sein werden mti essen, oh man, das wird stressig, dann komm ich erst gegen 12 ins Bett und um 3 darf ich wieder aufstehn


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: NA intressant was gibts den zu Essen? 

@Mel_One: Ja Ja Donnerstag ist der neue Montag  Hoffe das wird bei mir nicht eingeführt


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Naja, wenn ich Donnerstags erst anfangen darf und Freitag wieder ins Wochenende gehen darf, geht das.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, ich brauch  hier Daten, aber die die ich gekriegt habe, sind fehlerhaft. Und die die sie hat liest anscheinend ihre E-mails nicht und ihr Telefon ist dauerbesetzt... und mein Chef sitzt mir schon im Nacken....deswegen bin auch jetzt imo so ein Rhetorikpro.


----------



## Gifty43 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute
Wie geht's so?

Aus "aktuellem Anlass" will ich mich euch doch mal anschliessen. 

Hach ja, Weihnachtsfeier... leider gibt's die bei uns erst nächstes Jahr so etwa im Mai.
@Mimi: Ich hoffe trotzdem dass du die Feier einigermassen geniessen kannst. 

Zum Glück ist in einer halben Stunde schon Mittagspause und ich hab endlich wieder wat zu tun. Vielleicht schau ich beim Türken vorbei... was gibt's denn bei euch so leckeres?


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen Gifty43

Ich weiss net was es da zu essen gibt, ich weiss nur das die erst borreln wollen (also saufen) dann gibts essen und dannach wollen die sich noch nen schoenen Platz suchen wo man gemuetlich zusammen sitzen kann (also wieder saufen). Als ob es net reicht das die jeden Freitag schon hier in der Firma borrel machen


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag borrel.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Das war mir klar ^^ 
Ich will mich aber da net besaufen, einmal net weil ich das sowieso net mag und dann net weil ich am naechsten Tag um 3 oder 4 aufstehen muss.


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Grmbl. Jetzt ne Runde Alkohol wär nicht schlecht.  Wenn jemand ankommt mit "Entwickel doch mal eben was für Microsoft Sharepoint", dann werft mit irgendwas großem festem nach ihm. Dieses System ist ein aufgeblähter Riese, aus denen man garantiert nie das rauskriegt, was man haben möchte.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One
Das ist ja auch kein Wunder,w eil ueberleg mal
*Microsoft *Sharepoint
Na faellt dir was auf?! ^^


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: JA hast du den was gegen Microsoft  

Bei mir gibts nix zu Mittag außer Corny Müsli Riegel WEIL ich geh heut abend zum Friseur und danach zum Weihnachtsmarkt da werd ich mich dann mal durchessen


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Oha, Friseur UND Weihnachtsmarkt, passt das zeitlich denn?


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Hm, war ein kurzer Besuch von Gifty

@keks
NEEEINN ich doch net 
Aber ich hab was gegen dieses drecks PHP


Wenn ich nen Array ueber ner While schleife mache, und das beim ersten durchlauf aender, beim 2. aber net, dann durfte da doch das drin stehen was ich beim 1. Durchlauf reingeschrieben hab, aber NEIN, das dumme Ding ist wieder leer


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One
Wir sind keine normalen Frauen die gerne Stundenlang beim Friseur sitzen, das sollte dir allmaehlich mal klar werden


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber hin und wieder brennt das Klischee mit mir durch.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Mel_One hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber hin und wieder brennt das Klischee mit mir durch.



Jetzt so unter uns: Wir wissen ja beide: Sie sitzen beim Friseur und danch noch eine Maniküre und noch eine kleine Gesichtsmaske... usw. etc.... und dann behaupten sie, sie sind von Natur aus so schön.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Nur weil du das so machst, muessen das andere ja net auch so machen


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: Das passt schon ich werd vielleicht ne halbe Stunde dort sitzen länger sicherlich nicht!  Ich stopp und sags dann morgen! Ich lass mir eh nur kurz die Spitzen schneiden und fertig.

@Ex1tus: NA bevor ich mich da zur Pediküre hinsetz geh ich doch lieber zum Weihnachtsmarkt und trink nen Glühwein


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, wenn meine tägliche Pediküre und Maniküre nicht wäre, würd ich ja sowieso erschreckend aussehen.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Na alle satt gegessen?


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Joa, ich könnt jetzt auch noch so'n Mittagsschläfchen halten.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Essen? Ich prügel mich doch in der Mittagspause!

(Wenn ihr mal ein Bild von mir sehen würdet, würdet ihr euch über mein prepubertäres pseudomaskulines Gelaber den Ar.Sch ablachen ^^)


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

@Ex1tus
Das geht auch ohne Bild


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Gut, ich wollt nur mal sicherstellen das ihr nicht denkt hier würde ein 3er Golf (10 mm tiefergelegt) fahrender, BO hörender, 100 Kilo schwerer Prolet sitzen. Wobei ich ja gern so einer wäre....*träum*


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Oh jeah nen Golf, wie cool, richtig schoen was fuer die rumproller.
Und 10 mm? Bissel wenig oder?


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Hm, k. Golf...


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich sag es sind 30 obwohls nur 10 sind..... Und ich fahr dann über jedes kleine Hügelchen mit 2 km/h und mach die Tür auf und schau das mein Unterboden nicht aufschleift.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahr mit meinem Polo mit 40 oder so ueber so nen Huckel  Besser als mit 2km/h


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

HUHU so hatte noch kurz Besprechung wegen meinem nächsten Projekt! PUH weiß jetzt nicht wann und wie ich das alles  machen soll, die hälfte der Zeit hat mein Chef gemeint ja das machen wir so und so ... AHA


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, dieses dumme PHP, hab die komplette Function nochmal geschrieben. Bei dumm PHP ist es net so das wenn man ueber ner while ne variable macht, das der dann innerhalb der while die gleiche hat, nein dann macht er einfahc ne neue variable mit dem gleichen namen.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm hier nicht weiter.... gebt mir doch mal bitte eine Idee.....


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

Schick Schick und was mußt du machen? Gehts ums Design?


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Seltsame Leute, diese Chefs.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Jop, ich muss hier einen Flyer für unseren Laden in Regensburg machen....aber irgendwie find ich den noch nicht gut.... Aber Einfälle_0...Irgendetwas fehlt....Habt ihr welche?


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

OH man, wie unsexy diese Sachen auschauen ^^


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

Naja die Chef´s haben halt meistens den Vorteil dass sie die Arbeit verteilen können  Da sag ich auch gern "JO das machen wir" wenn ich´s net selbst machen muß!  

Na dann ich geh dann mal zum Friseur! 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> OH man, wie unsexy diese Sachen auschauen ^^



Die Zielgruppe sind auch nicht die 20-jährigen Polofahrerinnen^^.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Oke, bis morgen  Auf in den letzten Tag der Woche


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

Selbst mit 50 kann man noch sexy aussehen, aber sicher net mit so nem Ding an


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Läufst du den ganzen Tag nur mit Unterwäsche rum? ^^


----------



## Mel_One (13. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich befürchte beinahe, ja. Aber sie hat wahrscheinlich meistens da noch was drüber.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One
Ich wollte gerade fragen ob er keine anhat ^^

@Ex1tus
Naja aber man kann doch auch wenn man was drueber hat, unten drutner sexy ausschaun?! Man weiss ja nie was passiert  Ausserdem was ist wenn du 30 Jahre oder so mit ner Frau zusammen bist, und sie immer gut aussah, du sie auspackst und dann ploetzlich mal so nen Ding zum Vorschein kommt, ich glaub dann ist die Stimmung direkt im Ar****


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Dezember 2007)

Aber das ist doch stützend und formend! "Kann sie optisch eine Kleidergröße schlanker machen und Problemzonen kaschieren."

Da denken die sich halt das sie trotzdem viel essen können wenn sie das anhaben.....


----------



## keks1984 (13. Dezember 2007)

So guten Abend bevor ich das morgen früh vergess zu schreiben  ALSO ich hab mich um 16:47 Uhr auf den Friseurstuhl gesetzt und um 17:07 bin ich rausgeloffen HA HA jetzt seid ihr Männer platt  

Und zu der Unterwäsche ich stelle mir grad vor wie eine Frau diese kaschierende Unterwäsche anhat und dann "packt" ein Mann sie aus und aufeinmal fällt alles auseinander


----------



## ink (14. Dezember 2007)

*Gähn*
Bin müde, kann kaum tippen, brauch Schlaf, wo ist mein Bett?
Achja, Beiträge bewerten und son Kram, Netiquette beachten, 
niemanden veräppeln und auch und selbst wenn er Stützwäsche trägt
(Ist n Wonderbra da was andres und die werden haufenweise benutzt (ich kenn das ))
In diesem Sinne: Einfach mal den BimBam baumeln lassen...
Und auch wenn die Dinger aussehen wie Tennisbälle in Socken (das Bild bekommt ihr nie wieder aus dem Kopf    )
Guten Morgen


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

@skat: OH ein Frühaufsteher! Gewollt oder Gezwungen  Also ich bin gewollt um diese Zeit bereits im Geschäft damit ich früh heimkomme! 

@mimi: gelukkige verjaardag  

Achso und ansonsten mal guten morgen! ES IST FREITAG


----------



## Maik (14. Dezember 2007)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @mimi: gelukkige verjaardag


Für alle, die dem niederländisch nicht mächtig sind: 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, MiMi*


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

@Maik: GENAU SO IS!!  Ich bin zwar nicht des niederländischen mächtig ABER wozu gibt´s das I-net


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Dezember 2007)

Hmpf. Ich wollte als erster gratulieren.... Aber ersteinmal: Guten Morgen! Frytag juhuu!

Alles gute zum Geburstag MiMi!


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Danke Danke  
Guten Morgen auch von mir
Also die FIrma hats vergessen ^^ hab kein dummes buntes Ding uebermTisch was hier eigentlich jeder bekommt der Geburtstag hat.

@keks
Dank je wel


----------



## Mel_One (14. Dezember 2007)

Joa, dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Glücklicherweise muss ich nicht singen, da das eh keiner hört außer dem Kollegen im Büro, und der wäre dann entsetzt.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Dezember 2007)

....Meine Cheffen sind noch nicht da, ich könnte jetzt singen. Die, die schon hier sind würden wahrscheinlich lachen^^. Die eine läuft auch den halben Tag singend herum (wilder Stilmix^^).


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Die hier pfeifen nur Weihnachtslieder, schrecklich


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Hm, was mach ich nu mit den Suessigkeiten die ich mitgenommen hab?! Wenn ich die nun verteile kommt das ziemlich bloed, "Hey schaut ma hier was suesses, ich hab naemlich Geburtstag", nehm ich die halt einfach wieder mit Heim. Gut das ich keine Torte mitgebracht hab, wie die andern immer


----------



## Mel_One (14. Dezember 2007)

Hm, interessant wirds bei uns immer, wenn die falsch gepflegten Outlook-Erinnerungen an Geburtstage zuschlagen.  Wenn Kollegen beglückwünscht werden, obwohl die gar nicht haben.


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Bald ist Wochenende 
Und dann nur noch 1 Woche


----------



## Mel_One (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub, ich puhl jetzt noch ein bisschen.  Nur noch heute und Montag, dann ist für mich vorbei. Ich bin auch schon in der Vorurlaubsdemotivationsphase.


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

SODELE wieder mal sitze ich heut die ganze Zeit beim Chefe wegen dem MIST Projekt solangsam ko.. es mich an! Dauernd funktioniert irgendwas auf em Server net obwohl bei mir alles läuft! 

@Mel_One: Ich bin auch in der Vorurlaubsdemotivationsphase  

@All: Während meiner Ausbildung hat mir meine Ausbilderin mal einfach so Anfang Februar gratuliert (ich hab am 22 März Geburtstag)   Ich hatte an nem Montag Urlaub und aufeinmal hat sie sich gedacht ich hätte da Geburtstag gehabt Häh nur weil ich mal Urluab hab! Blöde Kuh hätte auch ganz einfach in meine Bewerbungsunterlagen schauen können das wäre nicht so peinlich geworden!  

Ich find solche Aktionen nämlich mega peinlich.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich lach mich da kaputt.


----------



## Mel_One (14. Dezember 2007)

Na, alle fleißig am arbeiten?


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich versuchs. Und ich muss mich beherschen das ich die Suessigkeiten net raushol


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Dezember 2007)

Mhhh Süßigkeiten....


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja Minimars, minisnickers etc


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich nicht ich mach hier so vor mich hin... ABER irgendwie weiß ich nicht wo ich anfangen soll! Ich hab grad ne totale Blockade


----------



## Mel_One (14. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, Essen...


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Dezember 2007)

So, ich versuche heute meine Mittagspause sehr spät anszusetzen. Mal schauen wie lange ich es aushalte.


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich versuch lieber sehr frueh zu gehn. Muss ncoh Wohnung aufraeumen, wenn die Ellis kommen solls ja gut auschaun


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

Und ich werd jetzt mittagspause machen und versuchen früher zu gehen 

SO ich geh jetzt zum BK  brauch jetzt Fett fürs Gehirn


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Boa mein Programm will mich verarschen

Irgendwie ging das net, hin und her probiert, immer noch net, also mach ich ueberall system.out hin, hm, nix seltsames und irgendwie gings, ich mach also die system outs weg, un was ist? Das Programm funktioniert


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

Das kenne ich, ich glaub solangsam auch dass mein Visual Studio ein Eigenleben hat und sobald es keine Lust mehr hat hört es einfach mal auf zu arbeiten ... 

NE NE heut ist so ein Tag! Mein Chef hat jetzt 2 Stunden Besprechung danach weiß er noch net genau ob er dazukommt NAJA was mach ich nun  PAUSE


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Dezember 2007)

War bis jetzt noch nicht in der Pause, werde noch ne Viertelstunde warten (HUNGER)...


----------



## ink (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Keks: Warum Frühaufsteher?
Bis-in-den-Morgen-Arbeiter! 
Hatte n Projekt dass bis heut morgen um 7 beim Kunden liegen musste.
Und ich hatte grandios 23 Std Zeit...


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

@skat: ACHSO das ist natürlich auch super  NAJA 23 Stunden Zeit reicht doch  

Und jetzt schonwieder am arbeiten?


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, ich hoffe ich hab nie nie nie solche Zeitprobleme


----------



## ink (14. Dezember 2007)

Ja völlig, wenn man Schlaf, Essen und soziale Kontakte
als überbewerteten Firlefanz abtut 

Und natürlich wieder arbeiten, hab ja zuviel Freizeit...


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

*tsss* Essen *tsss* Schlafen *tsss*


----------



## Stigma (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich erfinde eine Tablette die es uns ermöglicht nicht schlafen zu müssen*. Mit dieser wird es auch möglich sein ohne Essen auszukommen**. Dadurch lassen sich die vollen 24 Stunden des Tages ausleben. Die Tablette 2.0 wird dann den Tag von 24Stunden auf 48Stunden anheben. Ich sag euch bescheid wenn es soweit ist.



*ausgenommen mit dem weiblichen Geschöpf.
**außer wir laden eine Frau dazu ein.


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Wer braucht das schon 

Boa hier is so waarrrmmm


----------



## Stigma (14. Dezember 2007)

Überleg doch mal du kannst 24 Stunden all deinen Hobbys nachgehen.

Bei uns im Norden ist es 5° (Niedersachsen)

Im Büro ist es 28°(immer noch Niedersachsen)

Wir haben keine Heizung an sondern nur Rechner.


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Ka wie warm es hier drin is, aber mir ist definitiv zu warm. Aber Heizung is auch ncoh zusaetzlich an, da es sonst morgens zu kalt wird. Aber die Sonne scheint gerade direkt hier drauf, komtm wohl davon.


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

MMh also mir ist net warm! Im Büro weiß ich net wie warm dass ist aber könnte schon e bissl kuscheliger sein  und draußen sind 2 ° DA könnte es definitiv kuscheliger sein!


----------



## ink (14. Dezember 2007)

So dass wars, ich warte nur noch auf meine Freundin, hab jetzt WE 
Gehn jetzt auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, Glühwein trinken.
Ich wünsch allen noch viel Spaß bei der Arbeit...


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

Achja, woltl ja eigentlich um 3 gehn, aber ich es ging was net, hab gefragt und da shat laenger gedauert als geplant, also geh ich um halb 4


----------



## keks1984 (14. Dezember 2007)

na dann mal viel Spass


----------



## MiMi (14. Dezember 2007)

So ich mach mich mal , bis Montag und schoenes WE


----------



## Stigma (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich mache Urlaub für zwei Wochen.
in:
3
2
1
Und weg bin ich 

PS: Wünsche euch schöne und erholsame Weinachten.


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

So Guten Morgen
Wer ist noch alles da?


----------



## Mel_One (17. Dezember 2007)

Morgen, da gäbs noch mich, aber ich bin heut hart beschäftigt. :-(


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Hier inner Firma sind auch alle total beschaeftigt, und ich bleib ma wieder auffer Strecke.


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

Morgen  Ich bin auch da! 

Hab jetzt mit meinem Chefe endlich das letzte Serverproblem gelöst und nun hoffe ich das alles klappt beim Admin! Jetzt ist aber mein Chef erstmal  in Besprechung und danach werden wir das mal zum Admin schicken damit der das Programm auf den Webserver macht! Hoffe es klappt alles. Die Tante vom Marketing hat auch schon gemailt "SIE würde doch gern das neue Design sehen ob das bald auf dem Server ist oder ich soll einfach Screeshots machen" HALLO die hat ja wohl nen Vogel ich mach doch jetzt keine 20 Screenshots PAH die soll jetzt warten bis das Programm auf em Server läuft. PECH ich warte auch schon die ganze Zeit auf Informationen! Ich hoffe dass sich net am Freitag mittag jemand meldet und sagt "Ach sie müssen das noch ändern"


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin echt ma gespannt wie viele Leute hier ncoh nach Weihnachten sind die paar Tage. Weil irgendwie hoer ich nur noch das die alle weg sind. 

Wie war euer WE?


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

Mmh also bei mir haben eigentlich auch alle Urlaub außer der Chef (der freut sich schon drauf weil er da mal in Ruhe arbeiten kann ohne dass dauernd sein Telefon klingelt) und noch 1 oder 2 Kollegen. 

Ich hab mal in der Ausbildung am 27 und 28 gearbeitet, war eigentlich ganz lustig  Telefon war ruhig und den ganzen Tag nur gesurft  

Ach ich war eigentlich nur zuhause. Hab meinen Koffer mal angefangen zu packen und dann waren am Samstag meine Omis und Tanten da zum Kaffee wurde dann schonmal vorbeschenkt  war ganz lustig haben Weihnachten einfach vorgefeiert  und am Sonntag mittag war ich mit meinen Eltern bei den "Schwiegereltern" zum Kaffee und wurde nochmal vorbeschenkt  und für meinen Freund hab ich auch noch Geschenke eingesammelt  Meine Koffer werden also voll!


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Naja ans Telefon geh ich eh nie Aber ich will auch net hier alleine mit dem chef sitzen. Aber ich mein das der Chef sagte das jemand anders noch hier sien muss, wenn was ist mit den Programmen etc


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt Telefon nehm ich auch net ab vondem her ist das auch Wurst! Klar ist ja sch.. so ganz alleine! Also bei uns sind 4 Stück da! 1 Chef, 2 vom Projektmanagent und 1 Programmierer. Also wenn richtig chaos ist dann wirds auch knapp


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie sind alle so kurz vor Weihnachten voll im stress. Nur ich net, bin gerade irgendwie voll demotiviert. Dieses dumme Programm nervt mich total. Vorallem weil mein chef am Anfang vom Praktikum ja auch sagte, mein eigentlicher Praktikumsauftrag ist was anderes. Un nun sitz ich dcoh das komplette Praktikum hierdran


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja so gehts mir auch! Alle voll im Stress und ich keine Lust mehr auf den Mist. Ich sollte eigentlich auch das Programm nur als Einstieg machen. Und ob mein zweites Programm fertig wird ist auch fragwürdig! Kommt natürlich auch sch... wenn ich das net fertig bekomm. Aber ich weiß auch im Moment gar net wie ich weitermachen soll.


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Vielleicht sagen die das auch nur, um uns bissel druck zu machen.


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

Mmh naja. Mein Chef hat dann Anfang November dann auch gesagt er hat das Gefühl dass ich net mehr soviel hinterher mache! Leider war da schon das zweite Projekt zugesagt! Ansonsten hätte ich jetzt nen gemütlichen machen können!


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub meiner is froh wenn ich wegbin. Weil ich ja net so kommunikationsfreudig bin wie der andere Praktikant. Von dem haellt er glaub ich total viel.


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

du bist ja auch froh wenn du weg bist  

Ich glaub ich hab so nen schlechten Eindruck gar nicht hinterlassen ?! Das kommt noch werd mich die letzten 4 Wochen anstrengen


----------



## Mel_One (17. Dezember 2007)

Tja, darüber beschweren die sich bei mir leider nicht. Irgendwie hab ich jetzt auch so kurz vor Weihnachten noch viel zu viel am Stecken. *Grmbl*


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja is wohl so dass noch die letzten Projekte aus der Schublade geholt werden.


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Natuerlich will man nur weg, wenn man dauernt verglichen wird und gesagt wird man MUSS mehr kontakt mit den Mitarbeiter haben. Und dadurch wird man schlecht bewertet


----------



## Mel_One (17. Dezember 2007)

Sowas ist dann echt blöde. Naja, bei mir geht das aktuell, aber in der Firma hiervor hatte ich auch kaum Kontakt zum Rest der Firma. Hat die aber auch nicht weiter gestört.


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Stimmt das ist klar! Besonders doof ist es naütrlich wenn man während dem Praxissemester (so wie du) bewertet wird! Ich hab einfach bestanden und das wars! Einzigste was ich halt bedenken muß ist dass ich vielleicht nach dem Studium mich evtl. hier bewerb oder halt vielleicht doch meine Diplomarbeit als Softwareentwickler schreiben will. DAHER sollte ich mir es hier nicht allzusehr vergeigen


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Natuerlich ist kontakt irgendwo wichtig. Aber wenn man dann verglichen wird, mit dem andern Praktikaten von wegen "Ja der macht das doch auch, warum du net" oder "Schau doch mal, wie der das macht" Bla blub, es gibt halt verschiedene Menschen, und ich bin nunmal net so einer der direkt am ersten Tag auf bester Kumpel machen kann.


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Boa hier kann man doch net arbeiten. Irgendwelche arbieter sind hier am bohren udn saegen und basteln da was in den Waenden. Grmbl


----------



## keks1984 (17. Dezember 2007)

das kenne ich, hatten wir auch mal nen Tag lang. Mit denken ist da net viel! Hab dann einfach die Musik lauter gemacht. Was meiner Denkfähigkeit aber auch nicht half


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Juhu nur noch ne knappe Stunde


----------



## MiMi (17. Dezember 2007)

Sooo ich mach mich mal. Schoenen Feierabend


----------



## MagZero (17. Dezember 2007)

nur noch ein paar minuten.... feierabend!


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen  

Na heute müssen wir uns aber anstrengen sonst schaffen wir die 4000 im neuen Jahr nicht mehr


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Na dann muss ich euch wohl aushelfen


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Wir können jede Hilfe gebrauchen


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2007)

Na dann habt ihr glück, dass ich gerade Unterricht vor einem Rechner habe ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen
Naja gestern war ja kaum was los, hoffe heute wirds mehr ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

So so was lernst du denn gerade schönes?

@MiMi: Morgen


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Morgen, wär dann auch noch da.


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2007)

Netzwerke und sowas. Wir müssen grad diese Cisco Test machen


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Wer ist denn MagZero


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2007)

Frag doch mal ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Netzwerke und sowas. Wir müssen grad diese Cisco Test machen


OH das ist sicherlich mächtig intressant


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2007)

Na ja, ich bin ja Programmierer und höhr in der Berufsscuhle die ganze zeit Netzwerkeugs *seuftz* mir is laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig...


----------



## MagZero (18. Dezember 2007)

ich... bin "der neue" ^^

und... der neue hat heute n gelben schein  also viel spaß beim arbeiten ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

@Matze NA dann mußt du das ja aushalten  Wirst bestimmt bald schonwieder "Schule aus" haben KOMM gibs doch zu?!


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Gott, ich will auch Schule aus haben. *sigh*


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2007)

Fast, heute hab ich aber dafür noch ne Schulaufgabe und ungefähr 2 Exen. Dafür bin ich morgen und am Freitag um 2 Daheim ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

@MagZero
Herzlich Willkommen 

Ich brauch keienen gelben Schein, ich ruf inner Firma an, sag das ich krank bin, fertig 
Bzw ab Februar schreib ich ne mail an meine Gruppe und sag ich bin krank, fertig ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: Du hast ja bald Urlaub


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

*Grmbl* Eigentlich hätte ich heute schon Urlaub. Glücklicherweise werd ich für heute und morgen extra bezahlt. Da war noch was dringendes für mich.


----------



## MagZero (18. Dezember 2007)

tja, ich hab dank dem krankenschein jetz schon urlaub - bis 2. januar ^^

aloha erstmal


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: Na das ist natürlich sch... aber wenigstens wirst bezahlt. Trotzdem ärgerlich. Ich dachte mir noch du hast letzte Woche ja noch gesagt dass bald Urlaub hast. Na und bekommst das dann auch bis morgen fertig?

@MacZero: JA JA wenn du uns noch ne Weile fertig machst, dann darfst aber net mehr kommen  Ich will auch Urlaub


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich's bis morgen abend nicht fertigkriege, geb ich dat endgültig an nen Kollegen ab. Naja, dann shit happens. Aber ich könnt halt motivierter sein.


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch net motiviert und dass obwohl ich mal Gas geben sollte!  

Und wenn ich mir dann überleg dass ich eigentlich schon Urlaub hätte und trotzdem arbeiten soll DA wäre ich noch weniger motiviert! 

Schließlich ist das einzigste was mich im Moment motiviert die Tatsache dass bald Urlaub ist


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

@keks
So ist es wohl, und die Tatsache, dass das Praktikum bald vorbei ist  

Irgendwie hab ich glaub ich mein Programm fertig. Hoff ich mal, bin momentan nur noch am Endbericht beschaeftigt und dann noch die Endprasentation diese Woche ueben, nur wann ich die halten soll, kp, hier sind ja alle voll im stress, weil so viel fertig werden muss


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2007)

Aber bei dem ganzen Stress darf man bloß nicht zwei Ding vergessen:
- 3500
- 4000


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

@Matze
Das dauert ja noch bissel ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja mein Programm läuft jetzt wohl auf em Server zumindest macht der Admin es grad drauf und hat sich noch net gemeldet. Ist vielleicht ein gutes Zeichen  Mal sehen was ich am Layout noch ändern darf bis Freitag 

Ich mach grad gemütlich an meinem neuen Programm weiter.


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag am Freitag net mit den ganzen komischen Leuten essen gehn  Ich weiss auch net zu wem ich mich setzen soll


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Das geht bestimmt schnell rum! Und immerdran denken dass dann langes WE ist!


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja, erstma um 4 aufstehen und dann 9 Std Zugfahren


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Egal hauptsach net ins Geschäft! Oder?! 

Ich sitz davon abgesehen am Sonntag 8 Stunden im Flugzeug und vorher / nachher noch etwaige Stunden am Flughafen  Im Zug kannst du wenigstens rumlaufen das ist im Flugzeug eingeschränkt!


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Da kannst du aber schlafen, im Zug muss man dauernt umsteigen und aufpassen das man das net vergisst ^^
Aber haben schon vorgesorgt, mit Buechern und Raetselheft ^^


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Schlafen könnt ich jetzt auch auf den Bürotisch.


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Hm, k, sieht auch mal wieder so aus, als seien alle großartig beschäftigt.


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Nö so arg beschäftigt bin ich net!


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich schreib gerade meine conclusie also Fazit. Muessen dafuer nen extra Dokument machen. Meinen Endbericht hab ich jetzt 6 Seiten nur Inhalt, dazu kommen ja ncoh Beilagen und das Anfangszeug  Kp ob das genug ist.


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Na alle in der Mittagspause?! Lasst es euch schmecken


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Joa, danke, hat gut geschmeckt.


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Und was gabs?


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

OH MAN das muß ich ja auch noch machen (den Projektbericht schreiben mein ich) bis jetzt hab ich nur die Technologien, mein Fazit und die Bilder im Projektbericht  

Ich weiß gar net wie ich das schreiben soll?! 

.... am ersten Tag habe ich eine Textbox in der Asp Seite eingefügt...  Häh wie soll ich das beschreiben dass ich was programmiert hab?

EDIT: Ich war da hab aber eben erst bemerkt dass mein Beitrag nicht hochgeladen wurde


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Also ich soll fuer die Firma einen technischen und fuer die Schule einen globalen bericht schreiben.


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Gab Thunfischsalat, lecker.
Und ich kann mich glücklich schätzen, meine Abschlusspräsi ist bereits fertig.


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Ja und was schreibst du dann z.B. Ich versteh gar nix


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Ich wuerds dir ja schicken, abe rich lguab du verstehst da net so viel ^^
Also ma so
- Titelblatt
- Allgemeine sache (adresse praktikum, schule etc)
- Zusammenfassung (kurze Yusammenfassung vom Bericht, sodass man net alles lesen muss und auch so nen Ueberblick hat
- History (Versionsaenderungen mit Datum und Beschreibung was geaendert wurde)
- Inhaltsangabe
- Einleitung (warum der Bericht, was kommt drin vor = Aufteilung)
- Ueber den Betrieb (wie hab ich ihn gefunden, wie viele mitarbeiter etc)
- Auftrag und Prozess (ziel der Arbeit also Auftrag, Arbeitsweise also was hab ich gemacht, kurze Zusammenfassung der letzten Monate, benutzte Methoden also wie ich vorgegangen bin, gemachte Entscheidungen also wo gabs Entscheidungspunkte und welche waren das, Resultate, und ueber mich selbst, wie ich mcih selbst empfunden habe und wie ich funktioniert hab 



Achja und bei der Arbeitweise, nach der STAR methode vorgehen:
S = Situation (Describe the situation: general/specific)
T = Technique (What approach did you use?)
A = Action (What action did you take?)
R = Result (What was the result of your action?)


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One
Was hast du in der Abschlusspraesentation geschrieben?


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja, wir haben da so ne grobe Vorgabe.
- Unternehmen
- Einsatzgebiet von einem selber (bei mir z.B. Entwicklung, kurzer Umriss der Abteilung)
- konkrete Aufgaben
- Welche Vorlesungen haben geholfen, welche weniger, wo könnte es mehr Unterstützung geben, Fachliteratur
- Vorgehen bei den Aufgaben (jetzt eher Firmenspezifisch, also welche Vorgehen hat man für Probleme)
- Verbesserungsvorschläge für das Vorgehen
- Hervorhebung einer Aufgabe, die gut absolviert wurde (Großartiger Titel: "Mein Erfolg"  )
- Selbstdarstellung, wo liegen jetzt Stärken und Schwächen von mir (Softskills)


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One
Wo ist denn deine Endpraesentation? IN der Firma oder nur inner Uni/FH? Ist der Betriebsbegleiter dabei?


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

AHA sehr schön danke an euch beiden. Na dann werd ich auch einfach mal meine Vorgehenweise bei der Programmierung schildern und mal ein paar Sachen hervorheben zum erklären. Hoffe ich kann mich noch an alles erinnern


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Gehalten wird die in der FH. In der Theorie dürfen sich die Firmenvertreter da durchaus hinzugesellen, in der Praxis macht das aber keiner. Was wie in den Firmen präsentiert wird, bleibt dann sozusagen ne Sachen zwischen Studi und Firma, da hat dann die FH nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Hmpf
Wir muessen das in der Firma halten, und dann ist der Schulbegleiter dabei. Nu weiss ich net ob ich das eher technisch machen sollte oder lieber auf die Schule eingehen, also was mir gefehlt hat an Stoff und was gut war etc.


Achja was ist das adjektiv von Wartung? Das verb ist doch "warten", ist das adjektiv dann "wartbar"? Das hoert sich komsich an


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Also, stimmt schon, so zwei getrennte Dinger, eins für FH/Schule/Uni (egal jetzt, wat fürn Praktika) und eins für die Firma macht immer mehr Sinn, da man dann jeweils darauf eingehen kann.
Jetzt muss man halt so gucken, wessen Erwartungen man eher erfüllen muss, um den Inhalt richtig zu wählen.


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Hm und da verstummten sie.
Deutsche Sprache = schwere Sprache jaja ich weiss ^^
Gibts ueberhaupt nen adjektiv von Wartung?


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

Mmh gut dass ich das net machen muß! Ich geb meinen Projektbericht und das Zeugs ab und dann wars das! Im Geschäft soll ich jetzt in der nächsten Besprechung im Januar mal mein Programm zeigen aber alles ganz ungezwungen!

EDIT: Oh hab vergessen das mit der Wartung zu beantworten  also ich denke das Wort gibts also "wartbar" auch wenn es sich e bissl komisch anhört! Kannst ja auch "erweiterbar" schreiben. Je nachdem für was du das Wort brauchst


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Die wartende Frau...funktioniert.


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: NAJA man kann das Wort nicht für alles benutzen


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Das stimmt wohl. So hab fast 2,5 Seiten wieder geschrieben. Und das nur uebers Praktikum so nen selbstkritischer Zurueckblick (Selbstreflektion). DAnn kann ich morgen meine Praesentation machen ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Mensch Mensch das geht aber schnell


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja hab ja sonst nix zu tun ^^ Das nervige ist nur, das ich was schreiben will und net weiss wie ichs in niederlaensich schreiben kann, dann mus sich halt das Umschreiben, und dann wirds hald mehr ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

BOA also ich hab heut glaube gar nix gemacht! Obwohl ich schon gearbeitet hab ABER irgendwie komm ich nicht weiter! 

NE NE ich muß da irgendwie jetzt mal weiterkommen. Vielleicht sollte ich morgen mal mit meinem Chef reden und sagen dass ich irgendwie grad net weiterkomme. So kann das ja net weitergehen.


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

HiHi  Hab dem chef ueber mein Handyprogramm ne Mail geschickt mit den Resultaten aus dem Vote von dem Programm, weil er meinte ja ich muss mal Initiative uebernehmen und von mir aus auch was machen^^. Nun kam er eben hier in den Raum und meine "Ich hab ne email von dir bekommen, super, mit dem Resultat aus dem Flyer, ech super" Lol, und das so laut das das alle im Raum gehoert haben


----------



## keks1984 (18. Dezember 2007)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> HiHi  Hab dem chef ueber mein Handyprogramm ne Mail geschickt mit den Resultaten aus dem Vote von dem Programm, weil er meinte ja ich muss mal Initiative uebernehmen und von mir aus auch was machen^^. Nun kam er eben hier in den Raum und meine "Ich hab ne email von dir bekommen, super, mit dem Resultat aus dem Flyer, ech super" Lol, und das so laut das das alle im Raum gehoert haben


Sehr schön hast das gemacht 

SO ich geh jetzt, ich hab echt keine Lust mehr und weiß auch net was ich noch machen soll!


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

Also irgendwie mussich mich ja bemerkbar machen ^^

Schoenen Feierabend


----------



## MiMi (18. Dezember 2007)

OH Gooott!
Ein Scheibenwischer fuer Handy Displays
http://www.zdnet.de/news/hardware/0,39023109,39159780,00.htm



> Wird das Mobiltelefon aufgeklappt oder aufgeschoben, so fährt ein Schieber über den Bildschirm und beseitigt Flecken und Staub. Gleiches passiert beim Schließen des Handys. Bleibt das Gerät geöffnet, so findet sich der Schieber am oberen Bildschirmrand. Wann die Technologie in Handys zum Einsatz kommen wird, steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Mel_One (18. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich, das möchte der durchgestylte Mensch doch haben. :-D


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

Morgen  

@Mel_One: NA ich hoffe du bist mit deiner Aufgabe fertig geworden und hast jetzt Urlaub! 
Viel Spass an Weihnachten und lass dich reich beschenken! 

@MiMi: Ja ich hab schon lange nen Scheibenwischer am Handy MENSCH hast du das net  Meinst da kommt auch Scheibenwischerflüssigkeit raus?! Und brauch ich dann auch im Winter Enteiser  

Ansonsten JIPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Mittwoch! Noch zweimal aufstehen... dann ist noch kein Weihnachten aber dafür WE und Urlaub!


----------



## Mel_One (19. Dezember 2007)

Morgen. Dreimal dürft ihr raten...jaja, bin immer noch auf der Arbeit. Hoffe, dass ich heute durchkomme, aber morgen war auch noch irgendwie im Gespräch *grmbl*


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: OH SUPER na das entwickelt sich zu deinem persönlichen Drama  stell dich am besten drauf ein dass die ganze Woche noch arbeitest! Wann muß das Projekt den fertig gestellt sein? Und überhaupt warum fällt das denen so kurz vorm Urlaub ein?


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen 
Endlich, mitte der Woche 

AChja, voll genial hab am Samstag nen Multifunktionsfeuerzeug fuer meinen Pa zu Weihnachten bestelllt, es kam keine Bestaetigungsemail, also Montag da angerufen, der wollt sich melden, kam nix. Also gestern woanders bestellt, und gestern abend um halb 12 kam dann ne mail, das das Feuerzeug leider erst wieder Anfang Februar verfuegbar ist. OMfg, und entschuldigt sich noch damit, das der Lieferant ja so lange zum Antworten gebraucht hat. Natuerlich. Gott sei dank hab ich ncoh woanders eins gefunden.


----------



## maza (19. Dezember 2007)

guten morgen
jaaaaa bald is frei.. wie ich mich scho drauf freu 
boarden und lernen ...
muha...


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi und maza: Morgen  

@MiMi: TJA da hattest ja gerade nochmal Glück  

@maza: Boarden hört sich gut an aber lernen nicht so gut


----------



## Mel_One (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja, dat war so ein Projekt bei mir, das mit den Worten "Dauert nur 2 Tage" anfing, und ich sitze jetzt über ne Woche dran. Sharepoint ist dabei das große Wort des Grauens. Die Leute von Microsoft müssen gekifft haben, bevor sie das Objektmodell für den Sharepoint gebaut haben. Undurchsichtig, schlecht dokumentiert und mit seltsamen Hakenschlägen ausgestattet.


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Boarden is am Anfang schwer, aber dann gehts leichter
Skifahren ist am Anfang leichter, und dann wirds schwerer ^^

Wir gehn auch ende Januar in ne Skihalle Juhu das gibt wieder blaue flecken ^^

@Mel_One
Wolltest du das Project net abgeben?


----------



## Mel_One (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja, wollte ich, aber der Kollege, für den ich das baue, der klammert grad ein bisschen, weil andere sich da auch noch mal reinarbeiten müssten.


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

JA JA Mircrosoft schon ne lustige Firma! 

Naja so ungefähr war mein Projekt auch! Am Anfang meinte mein Chef "JA da werden sie mit Einarbeitung und alles so 3 Monate brauchen die Zeit reicht also locker" SO SO ich hab´s bemerkt! Ich hätte auch soviel Zeit gebraucht wenn nicht andauernd irgendwas dazugekommen wäre oder irgend nen Server einfach mal gemacht hat was er will... 

Also solangsam überleg ich mir echt ob das der richtige Beruf für mich ist! Ich bin total genervt und lustlos weil ich einfach net mehr weiterkomme. Und die Tatsache dass man eigentlich immer im Stress ist bekommt mir auch nicht so gut! Das hab ich schon gemerkt umso mehr Stress umsoweniger bekomm ich auf die Reihe!

@MiMi: Ich bin selbst so am Anfangsstadium meiner Boarderkarriere  Aber durch´s Studium hab ich irgendwie nie Geld für den Winterurlaub!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Hm, das dumme ist halt, jedenfalls bei mir, das man dauernt auf den Chef angewiesen ist, und den fragen muss wie er das haben will. Die andern MItarbeiter haben ja keine Ahnung. Und da Chefs irgendwie nie Zeit haben, ist das schon ein grosses Problem. 
Stress hatte ich gott sei dank bisher noch net. 

Aber ist gott sei dank ja bald zuende, und dnan wieder in die FH und dann gibts wieder Stress, weil die Gruppen net mitarbeiten wollen, und die deadlines immer naeher ruecken ^^


----------



## Mel_One (19. Dezember 2007)

Hey, ja, dat mit den Gruppen in der FH kenn ich auch.  Ja, das wird ein Spaß. Voralledem wirds stressig bei mir, weil das die letzte Theoriephase ist. Die soll übel sein. Danach nur noch Bachelorarbeit, und dann hätte ich den ersten Grad.


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja Chef´s die keinen Zeit haben das kenne ich auch! Ich will auch grad mit meinem Chef reden aber der macht grad mit der Kollegin was und die Kollegin brauch ich eigentlich auch noch dass sie mir mal CrystalReport richtig erklärt! NAJA wart ich halt mal bis die da fertig sind! 

Bei mir stehen noch 2 Semester an wobei im letzten Semester die Diplomarbeit miteinberechnet ist. Aber ich hab keine Lust gleichzeitig an die FH zu wackeln und noch Klausuren zu schreiben und so nebenbei noch die Diplomarbeit zu schreiben! Daher werd ich wahrscheinlich die nächsten 2 Semester "gemütlich" meine ganzen Wahlfächer absolvieren und dann die Diplomarbeit schreiben.


----------



## Mel_One (19. Dezember 2007)

Hmm...ChrystalReports...wollt ich mir auch irgendwann noch mal angucken.


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: Mmh ne ich wollts mir eigentlich nicht angucken!  Ich hab zumindest im Moment grad keine Lust irgendwie find ich kein gescheites Tutorial im I-net ein Buch haben wir auch net und es ist irgendwie total durcheinander (für mich zumindest im Moment grad!)


----------



## maza (19. Dezember 2007)

oha Crystalreports.. ich arbeit grad mit Jasperreports... 
das is sogar Opensource !! bäm.. 
achja..vor Weihnachten arbeiten alle wie kleine fleissige Bienen


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Alle ausser ich ^^


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: JA JA du hast grad Spass gell  Wie weit bist du mit deiner Endpräsentation?


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Noch net angefangen, ich weiss net was rein soll .. hab also seit ihr hier bin noch nix gemacht ^^ Ich weiss net mal ob wir nen Beamer hier haben


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

NAJA sagen wir es mal so ICH hab so das Gefühl dass ich seit Montag auch noch gar nix gemacht hab  Obwohl ich schon arbeit aber so zu nem Riesenerfolg bin ich halt noch net gekommen!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Ok, dann bin ich weiter als du ^^
Ich hab ja schon 3 Seiten geschrieben


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

Mmh  könnte sein! Aber ich muß ja auch blödes Projekt machen und du Bericht! Bericht ist lustiger


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Hm, sagtest du letztens net noch das Bericht schreiben doof is?  * ggg *


----------



## Mel_One (19. Dezember 2007)

Okay, ich bleib euch morgen auch noch erhalten. Dann aber garantiert letzter Tag vorm Urlaub. Ich glaub, ich muss heute abend noch einmal "gewaltverherrlichende" Spiele spielen, um Frustrationen loszuwerden.


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Achja, da faellt mir ein. Die Politiker jammern ueber CS und BF etc. Aber habt ihr euch ma angesehen was es zu der Wii gibt? So ne Shotgun und Pistolen wo man den Wii-Mote (oder wie das Ding heisst) reinstecken kann, und die Tussy von Giga meinte auch noch, die Pistole hat schoene Ergonomsiche Formen wie ne richtige Waffe. Was ist nun gewaltverherrlichender?! Also wirklich


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: NAJA ich hab einfach erkannt dass es mir im Moment mehr Spass machen würde meinen Bericht zu schreiben  Obwohl Bericht schreiben auch blöd ist!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

HiHi,
Also hab eben rausgefudnen das wir KEINEN Beamer haben, aber wir haben nen 40inch Bildschirm, das sollte reichen


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

So So und wirst du das jetzt diese Woche noch halten? Wird etwas knapp oder?


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja is ja nur zum ueben. KP wann mein Chef ma da ist und Zeit hat, sonst mach ich das halt naechste Woche, bin ja wahrscheinlich Donnerstag und Freitag hier. Und dann die Woche drauf nur Dienstag net.


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

Achso na dann ist ja Zeit! Ist dir dann wenigstens net langweilig zwischen den Feiertagen


----------



## Mel_One (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub, ich brauch die Tage zwischen den Feiertagen, um nüchtern zu werden.


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

*tsss* Ich brauch die Tage zwischen den Feiertagen zum einkaufen 

SODELE ich geh jetzt mal einkaufen! Wünsch euch ne schöne Pause!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Genau, net langweilig. HAHA
Aber dann hab ich hoffentlich ab dem 18.1. frei und zwar 3 Wochen


----------



## Mel_One (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja, wenigstens komm ich mit etwas Glück auch auf etwas mehr als 2 Wochen.


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

SODELE da bine wieder  

Ich war im Edeka und hab für meinen Freund noch Süssigkeiten kaufen müssen.
Jedenfalls stand ich da an der Kasse dann hat die Kundin vor mir ihre Tasche im Auto vergessen… daher hab ich dann warten müssen bis die wieder reinkam. Hab dann die Zeit genutzt um zu schauen ob ich auch alles habe was ich auf meinem Einkaufszettel von meinem Freund hatte. Jedenfalls hat die Kassiererin dann gelacht und meinte "Ach kontrollieren sie nochmal ob sie alles haben " Ich dann "JA" Dann sie "Mensch nur leckere Süssigkeiten" (da ich wirklich nur Süsses hatte) Ich hab dann gelacht und erklärt dass ich zu meinem Freund nach USA gehe und der mir den Auftrag gegeben hat diese Süssigkeiten zu kaufen. Sie war ganz verblüfft was es dort alles nicht gibt  und hat mir dann noch viel Spaß gewunschen … eine nette Dame


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Ein wunder das sie so kurz vor WEihnachten mti dem ganzen stress so gut gelaunt war ^^

Also ich brauch ma eure Meinung, hab ma nen Beispiel Hintergrund gemacht fuer meine Praesentation. Geht das oder ist das zu dunkel?
Hier ist das Bild


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt da haste Recht aber war im Moment net grad viel los! 

Ich find es etwas zu dunkel! Da kommt das Handy net so gut raus, vielleicht nen hellen Grauton!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Hmpf, ich sitz nun schon 2 Stunden hier dran, erstma wegen dem dummen Impress weil ich net weiss wie das alles t und dann weil ich es wiedermal perfekt haben will ^^


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Sooooo, nu isses heller, was denkt ihr?
Bild


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

Na du hast doch Zeit also kannst auch gemütlich dran arbeiten!

EDIT: Ja jetzt find ich kommt das Handy besser zur Geltung (muß man ja auch sehen)


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Nur irgendwie stoert mich dieses grau , das macht so depri ^^


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

TJA dann mußte halt ne ganz andere Farbe benutzten. Gelb


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Das problem ist, das der Hintergrund von dem Handy schon so grau ist  Und ich wollt gerne als HIntergrundbild das teuerste Handy der Welt nehmen, hab aber bisher noch keine anderen Bilder davon gefunden.  Das genialste waere ja wenn das so aussehen wuerde als waere die Presentation auf nem Handydisplay, aber das wird zu klein  Und bestimmt auch zu kitschig ^^


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

Mmh hast du kein großes Bild von nem Handydisplay gefunden? Warum kitschtig das würde doch passen!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Naja es soll ja professionell aussehen, und jemand professionelles wuerde glaub ich kaum ein HandyDisplay als HIntergrund nehmen ^^


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt natürlich auch wieder! Aber sieht ja so schon gut aus mit dem Handy im Hintergrund!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

So, nu hab ich 3 Stunden fuer eine Seite gebraucht, nun brauch ich noch den Inhalt und am liebsten nen Fortschrittsbalken, aber irgendwie antwortet mir im OO forum noch keiner.


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

So ich hab jetzt an meinem Projektbericht gearbeitet! Meine Kollegin ist im Stress da will ich jetzt net hinlaufen und sagen "He erklär mir mal das gesamte Crystal Report" hoffe die hat morgen mehr Zeit dann frag ich die mal!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Und wie viel hast du schon? * gg *


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

also im Gegensatz zu dem was ich schon hatte, habe ich jetzt 10 Sätze mehr  und die auch total durcheinander mmh MIST ok jetzt hab ich auf gar nix mehr Lust weder Projektbericht schreiben noch Projekt weitermachen  

Achso aber ich hab jetzt noch meine PageFlow Diagramme gemacht! Und dann muß ich jetzt noch mein ER Diargramm machen  Ich füg da mal tausende Bilder in meinen Bericht rein damit er schön groß aussieht  

Ich glaub ich geh demnächst! Stunden hab ich genug und mein Chef ist eh net da...


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab heute ma meinem SChulcoach geschrieben wie lang denn wohl der Bericht sein muss, er schrieb zurueck es gibt keine Vorgabe, es geht net um die quantitaet sondern um die qualitaet. Und was bei der Praesentation rein soll, soll ich mich mit meinem Chef absprechen, hach wie gut das der net da is. OMFG


----------



## keks1984 (19. Dezember 2007)

*tsss* Sehr toll ist das! Ich mein da können ja welche dann 2 Seiten Sch... schreiben und denken halt dass es ganz toll ist! Aber ihr bekommt das ja benotet oder?


SO hab mich entschlossen zu gehen  Viel Spass noch! Bis morgen!


----------



## MiMi (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja wir bekommen das benotet, genau wie die Endpraesentation. Ich werd das halt vorher mal zum feedback zu dem schicken ^^

Schoenen Feierabend.


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Morgen  der Countdown läuft noch zwei Tage 

OH bin ich froh ich hab absolut keine Lust mehr und sitz eigentlich nur noch die Zeit ab!


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Morgen. Ich kann jetzt offiziell verkünden, heute noch, dann hab ich Urlaub.


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

SO SO na dann Glückwunsch Hast du´s endlich geschafft! Programm fertig?!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen 

Boa ich hasse das echt, ich komm hier an, und bei uns im Gebaeude unten raumen die um, eigentlich war da vorher ne andere Firma und da sass auch ne Sekretaerin. Die sind nun weg, und da war ploetzlich die Tuer vorne zu! Da sind 2 Tueren, durch die erste konnte man eigentlich immer, da sind dann die klingeln fuer die Firmen,  naja und die erste war nun zu. Also cih hinten rum, da is auch ne Tuer aber keine klingel! OMFG, gott sei dank waren da Arbeiter, hab geklopft der eine schaut dumm, macht die Tuer auf udn fragt warum ich keinen SChluessel hab, HAHA ich mach doch nur Praktikum sagte ich, ich hab doch ddann keinen Schluessel. Was machn ich wenn keien Arbeiter da sind, dann steh ich dumm da


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

@keks Nö, noch nicht fertig. Bin heute noch dran. Wenn's nicht fertig wird, wirds abgegeben, Haken.

Und ja, diese Probleme mit den Schlüsseln ist immer so ne Sache. Deswegen kann ich auch nicht so wirklich früh anfangen, weil dann schlicht und ergreifend keiner da ist und ich dann garantiert nicht reinkomme.


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Also das ist ja ein Mist bei euch da! Ich mein wenigstens ins Haus solltest halt kommen! Ich finde soviel vertrauen sollte eine Firma halt haben dass man nen Schlüssel oder halt zugang zum Haus bekommt!


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, find ich auch ein bisschen strange. Ich bin ja jetzt schon meine zweite Phase hier, so nach 6 Monaten kann man die Leute ja hoffentlich einschätzen.


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, irgendwie ist das internet hier extrem langsam. Hab eben 5 min oder so zum Seitenaufbau gebraucht 

Naja bei uns war das halt vorher so, das unten im Gebaeude ne Firma drin war, wo Sicherheit ziemlich gross geschrieben wurde. KP was genau das fuer ne FIrma war, jedenfalls waren die Tueren ueberall mit Zahlenschloss und die Fenster neben den Tueren haben so Eisengitter drin. Und das ich von hier oben keinen Schlussel bekomme, ist klar, das haben nur 3 Leute oder so von den ganzen hier! Daher kann ich auch net eher als 20 nach 8 oder so hier auftauchen, da vorher niemand da ist. Nur 20 nach 8 schaff ich mit dem Zug net, dann waer ich schon 8 Uhr hier, und muesste 20 min draussen inner kaelte warten, und wer will das schon . Aber ist ja gott sei dank bald vorbei


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Mmh also unsere Türen sind ja alle mit so nem chip zu öffnen und dieser Chip wird auch an der Stechuhr gelesen. Ich hab dann am Anfang Zugang zum Haus aber nicht zu meinem Büro bekommen und nachdem ich mich beim Chef befragt hab... hat dieser mir dann Zugang verschafft  Er meinte auch kann sein dass die den Praktikanten nur eingeschränkten Zugang geben ABER hallo das geht halt net wenn ich hier die erste im Büro bin. Und ansonsten hat bei uns jeder nen Schlüssel damit eben genau diese Sachen net passieren! 

Und überhaupt selbst als ich 4 Wochen bei der Post gearbeitet hab, hab ich sämtliche Türcode´s bekommen! Hätte ich mir die Zahl gemerkt würde ich da jetzt noch reinkönnen und nachts mal den Tresor ausräumen!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Hm ja, als ich bei Kaufland gearbeitet hatte, hatten wir auch nen Eingang mit Zahlenkombination, die hatte jeder Mitarbeiter bekommen. Aber ich kann schon verstehen wenn die net jedem den Schluessel geben wollen, so viele Handys wie hier liegen ^^, obwohl der Schrank j anochmal extra abgeschlossen ist, und den Schlussel dafuer hat nur einer oder so. 

Ach hab mir vorhin am Bahnhof so nen Sandwitch ding gekauft, steht was drauf mit "Bauer gesund" und was von Tomaten, und Salat bla bla, und es sah auch nach Vollkornbrot aus. Ich pack das eben aus, beiss rein, voll weiches Brot (HOlland halt ^^) und dick fett Mayo drauf. LOL, ohja echt gesund.


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Mmh naja also was willst da machen! Ich mein dann muß man das Gebäude halt besser sichern! Bei uns können wir am WE zum Beispiel nur hier rein wenn man sich angemeldet hat sonst geht die Alarmanlage los! Naja egal das können wir nicht ändern  

TJA gesund kann man halt auch im Auge des Betrachters sehen  Haben die auch nur so ungetoastetes Toast ? Das hasse ich!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Also ne Alarmanlage haben wir auch noch ^^

Ka ob das Toast is, also das schmeckt auf jeden Fall gut, nur so viel Mayo naja ^^. Und satt wird man davon auch net wirklich. Ich hab mir inner Baeckerei auch ma so nen "fittness Broetchen" geholt, war schon richtig gutes Koernerbroetchen mit Salat und Tomate und Gurke nen bissel Kaese und Putenbrustschinken. Da war aber so viel Remoulade drauf, ich habs dann weggeschmissen, das war echt abartig. Und mir is dann sogar noch schlecht von geworden.

Also das i-net is hier so langsam, das die ganzen Symbole hier auf der Seite isch net mal richtig aufbauen. Da wor normalerweise das Maennchen ist mit dem grunen oder roten Kopf (on- oder offline) steht bei mir "... ist online"


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Mmh jetzt hab ich meine Kollegin gebetten mir in Crystal Reports zu helfen und wir haben dann auch angefangen aber dann hat irgendwie die Hardwareabteilung angerufen, das Notebook von der ist die Festplatte am Ar... und nun sind alle Daten weg! Jedenfalls war die dann ganz aufgelöst und ist weg gange nun ist sie zwar wieder da aber irgendwie kommt sie net mehr her MMH will ja jetzt net nochmal nerven  dann wart ich halt mal bis sich die Laune verbessert hat


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Hm, Plattencrash...die Arme. Davor hab ich immer noch Horror.


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Ohja, sowas ist extrem nervig. Wenn die Leute einem helfen, dann jemand anders dazwischenwurschtelt und die weggehen und dann net mehr wiederkommen. 
Mein Chef war eben ganz kurz da und ist wieder weg, kommt aber ANSCHEINEND bald wieder. Bin ich ja ma gespannt, will doch endlich wissen was in die Praesentation soll!

Achja genial, gestern in nem Thread wollte nen Maedel nen Bild von sich ihrem Freund schenken, auf jedenfall wars wohl net so durchsichtig das Oberteil wie es sollte. Und sie fragte wie man das gut bearbeiten kann^^ Natuerlich alle Typen scih draufgestuerzt und auch angeboten das zu machen. Ich hab dann geschrieben das sie da aufpassen muss, und das das Bil ddann ma schnell woander sim Internet wiederzufinden sien kann. Ploetzlich hatte ich nen roten Bewertungspunkt. Und da stand dann bei der Bewertung "Das kann dir doch egal sein", So genial, gott sei dank wurde das dann entfernt. Man kann ja wohl kaum jemandem ne schlechte Bewertung, auf Grund einer Meinung geben.


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das hat was.  Hast aber recht, sowas könnte dann ganz gerne tatsächlich woanders auftauchen.


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Hab den Link ma rausgesucht

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/298948-durchsichtige-kleidung.html

Also ich denk ma, gerade solche Leute die einem dann ne negative Bewertung geben mit so ner Begruendung "das kann dir doch egal sein", gerade die verbreiten dann die Fotos


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Naja sie hat halt wohl nicht alle Projekte auf dem SVN geladen und das ist jetzt halt tötlich! Und da unser chef immer predigt "Commiten Sie mindestens jeden Abend" wird der nicht erfreut sein! Im Moment ist er nämlich noch in Besprechung und weiß von der Aktion noch nix! 

PAH das ist ja ne dumme Kuh also echt soll die doch das Bild grad nackt machen *tsss* Probleme haben manche Leute! Also echt! Und später heulen die Weiber dann rum weil im Internet Nacktbilder von ihnen kursieren! Ist ja schließlich ein leichtes einfach das Bild mal "richtig" zu bearbeiten für jemand der das kann!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich speichere meine Sachen auch immer auf meinem Mp3 Player noch. 
Is natuerlich bloed wenn jetzt so mehrere Projecte einfach weg sind. Vllt kann man noch was wiederherstellen?! 

Naja hab ihr halt deswegen gesagt, lieber in nem Studio machen lassen, oder nochmal machen. Naja ihre Sache ^^ Sie glaubt halt an das gute im Menschen/ Mann ^^


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ist schon ein wenig strange, wat manche Leute so ins Netz stellen.


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich glaube, ich möchte mich bei den Sharepointentwicklern persönlich für diese üble Programmierschnittstelle bedanken. *gmbl*


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Aber ehrlich soll die sich so ein Bild doch beim Fotograf machen lassen! Das kostet zwar mehr Geld aber dafür sind das super Bilder und nicht irgendwelche bearbeiten Bilder von zuhause wenn man das nicht kann, sieht man das ja sofort!

EDIT: SAUSTARK ich hab grad in google nach nem Projektberichtsbeispiel gesucht und was finde ich .... JIPI ein Beispiel wo ein Programm für Telefonbuchverwaltung gemacht wird! PERFEKT ich kann mir mal durchlesen wie der Bericht gemacht ist UND werd mal mein neues Projekt (Mobilfunkverträge verwalten) etwas aufpeppen


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

So meine Zusammenfassung von meinem Bericht hab ich auch, und sogar an die max 1 A4 gehalten ^^

Ist es bei euch auch so mega kalt? Bei uns warens heute frueh -1 Grad


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön ich werd mir jetzt mal den Projektbericht durchlesen und meinen anpassen!  Hu das freut mich aber jetzt dass ich den gefunden hab! 

Bei uns waren - 4 Grad ich dachte ich verfriere!  zum Glück hab ich gestern abend mein Auto noch in die Garage gefahren!


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Hm, wieviel grad wir haben, keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall auch unter null, war heut morgen alles gefroren. War aber gestern auch schon kühl.


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Wir haben leider keine, daher fahr ich dann mit Rad, is zwar auch kalt, aber ich brauch net kratzen und mir wird auch warm von ^^ Und ich glaub bis ich fertig waere mit kratzen, bin ich schon mit dem rad da ^^


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: TJA je nachdem wielange du mit dem Rad brauchst könnte das schon sein  

Em wie kann ich den im MS Word der Kopfzeile sagen dass sie erst ab der zweiten Seite angezeigt werden soll?


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Haette ich jetzt Word da koennte ich es dir direkt sagen ^^
Du kannst irgendwo einstellen, dass die erste Seite nen Deckblatt ist oder so. Oh man ich arbeite zu viel mit open office


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Achja, Datei-> Seite einrichten, da steht was von Seitenlayout und dort Kopf und Fusszeilen oder so, und dann kannst du anklicken "erste Seite anders"

Edit:
oder:


> Unter "Einfügen | Seitenzahlen | Seitenzahlen formatieren" kannst du im Feld
> "Beginnen bei" den gewünschten Wert angeben.


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Achja, Datei-> Seite einrichten, da steht was von Seitenlayout und dort Kopf und Fusszeilen oder so, und dann kannst du anklicken "erste Seite anders"
> 
> Edit:
> oder:


DANKE 

SO ein Drama mensch da muß man ja studiert sein


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Sonst kann man noch nen Umbruch einfuegen, irgendwo im Dokument und kann dann angeben das der da neu anfangen soll mit dem zaehlen. Ich habs so gemacht das alles bis zur Inhaltsangabe mit roemischen Nummern ist und ab dann normal durchnummeriert wird aber halt bei 1 anfaengt


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Mmh jetzt hab ich mir ein Inhaltsverzeichnis erstellen lassen wo auch steht auf welcher Seite der jeweilige Punkt ist... aber wie merkt der jetzt wo meine Punkte sind?! SOWAS dappichen Also echt!


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub, wenn ich noch ein anderes Studium anfangen solle, wird es ein MS Word Professional - Study sein. :-D Darin mach ich dann meinen Master.


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: ICH AUCH  Master of Microsoft Words  So endlich das Mist Inhaltsverzeichnis funktioniert also echt so ein Blödes ding!

SO ich geh jetzt einkaufen, brauch noch ein paar sachen aus em DM  Bis um 13 Uhr!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Was meinst du mit "wie merkt der wo die Punkte sind"?


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Na, alle Mittag gemacht, oder warum ist dat auf einmal so still hier?


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

SODELE da bin ich wieder. 

@MiMi: Ich meinte ich hab ja die Gliederungspunkte und da schreib ich dann den Inhalt rein aber ich habs jetzt gefunden!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Habs zwar immer noch net verstanden aber nun gut ^^


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Ich kanns leider net erklären es ist ganz doof


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Hm, liegt sicher an Word. :-D


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

MS Word is simpel  

Irgendwie fuehl ich mich gerade verarscht. Grmbl
Ich hatte ja Probleme mit PHP, und hatte den einen gefragt ob er mir helfen kann. Und er sagte er hat keine Zeit, weil er sein Project fertig kriegen muss. Nunf ragt der andere Praktikant ob der ihm "kurz" helfen kann, er muss wohl nen Project in Produktion nehmen oder so. Auf jedne fall der andere auch erst um rumdrucksen aber nun sitzt der bei ihm mit am PC und hilft ihm dabei.


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

TJA man muß offensichtlich einfach sehr hartnäckig sein. DAs habe ich auch schon gemerkt. 

Mmh also mein Chef ist jetzt wieder da und hat gar net rumgebroddelt mit der Kollegin er  meinte sie soll sich keinen Kopf machen und jetzt mal den PC neuinstallieren und dann kann man ja sehen was sehr wichtig ist. Leider hat sie zwei Wochen ihrer Arbeit verloren! Sehr ärgerlich. 

Also eindeutig liegen bei meinem Chef die Stärken in seiner Ruhe  Ich hab den noch nie schreien oder broddeln sehen irgendwie kann der auch im größsten Stress die Ruhe bewahren! NAJA lernt man wohl im Berufsleben!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich war ja hartnaeckig und der eben einmal gefrag tund der kam an und hilft dem nun. Ich glaub die sind alle genauso froh wie ich wenn ich wegbin. 

Vielleciht sagt dein Chef auch einfach zu ihr, sie hat nun keinen Urlaub und muss die arbeit nachholen ^^ Oder er ist auch schon in Urlaubsstimmung 
Meiner ist immer ncoh net da, somit weiss ich immer noch net, was in die Praesentation muss


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Alles sehr komisch da hast Recht! 

Mmh ne des kann ich mir net vorstellen weil er nämlich möchte dass die ihren Urlaub abbauen! Ich denke die soll jetzt einfach mal die eiligsten Sachen machen und dann wars das! Natürlich gibt das dann morgen kein angenehmer Tag  In Urlaubsstimmung kann er net sein WEIL er keinen hat  Der freut sich doch so arg dass er am 27 und 28 arbeiten darf!


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub, so im Laufe der zeit resigniert man dann einfach nur noch. :-D


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Naja dann ist er einfach gluecklich in seinem Job und nix kann ihn davon abbringen, solche Menschen soll es ja auch geben ^^ Wenn man zuhause nix hat, hat man halt die Firma


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

@Mel_One: Das könnt auch sein! NAJA wenn er sich jedesmal so aufregen würde wie ich .... da hätte er schon nen Herzinfakt bekommen!  Ich war ja schon am Anfang nach dem ersten Problem der Kündigung nahe


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Ahh, ich hab hier einen Textwriter des Grauens. Mal schreibt er, mal nicht. Seltsames Teil.


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

TJA dann mußt du deinem Textwriter mal zeigen wer der Boss ist!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Juhu, ich weiss endlich was in die Praesentation soll. Und bei der Endpraesentation sind wohl nur mein schulcoach und der praktikumscoach

Nur bei miener Uebungspraesentation meinte mein Chef kann ich das ja inner Kueche inner Mittagspause machen, VON WEGEN


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

PAH in der Küche  So so haja kannst es ja auch geschwind auf dem Klo vorstellen  Ne ne auf was für Ideen manche Leute kommen!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Und der andere Mitarbeiter dann in seinem "deutsch" "ich bin ein guter zuhoerer" LOL, Naja ich meinte dann ich will net das so viele zuhoern, bei der Uebungspraesentation ^^ Da meinte mein Chef, ich soll dann den, der dann sagte er waere nen guter Zuhoerer, mla fragen ob er dann zusehen mag


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

tsss na wenigstens die haben ihre Freunde daran


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, hauptsache auf meine Kosten ^^
Nur was soll ich dann noch morgen den ganzen Tag machen?! Hilfeeee, ich will kein neues Project


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Achja, hab meinen Chef gefragt ob cih ne Live Demo zeigen soll oder nen Video. Da meinte er natuerlich ne LIVE Demo, ich muss doch vertrauen in mein Produkt haben. HAHA inner Schule sagen se immer man soll lieber nen Video machen, dann kann man sich sicher gehn, das alles so laeuft wie es soll


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Da mußt du jetzt mal gaaanz beschäftigt aussehen!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Naja noch mach ich die Praesentation, und dann muss ich gluab ich noch mein Programm auf so 50 Handys testen ^^


----------



## keks1984 (20. Dezember 2007)

Mmh also wieviel Tage hast du denn noch genau? Für ein neues Projekt reicht das eh nie!

EDIT: So ich geh dann mal!


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Richtig. Also wenn ich die Weihnachtstage wirklich da bin, sind das mit morgen noch 17 Tage.


----------



## MiMi (20. Dezember 2007)

Hier passiert ja nix mehr, ich mach mich dann schonmal hier raus ^^ Bis morgen


----------



## Mel_One (20. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja, bevor ich hier das auch noch vergesse, frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch. Dat ihr mir ja auch nicht zu viel trinkt (zu viel ist, wenn ihr die Parkbank für ein wundervoll weiches Bett haltet :-D ).


----------



## Remme (20. Dezember 2007)

Habt ihr auch schon alle Geschenke gekauft oder gibt es irgendwelche Hardcore-Shopper die erst am 24. losziehen.

Wenn ja suche noch Gruppenverstärkung für den morgen des 24. in Bremen.

Leitfaden: Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid. Der eine geht zu Galerie der andere zu Karstadt mit der gesamten Liste. Um 14 Uhr ist Treffen im Alex zum Bierchen.

Lg Remme


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich will nur die 88 bei meinen Posts weg haben
Sorry


----------



## Maik (21. Dezember 2007)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Ich will nur die 88 bei meinen Posts weg haben


Dumm gelaufen, denn in der Smalltalk-Ecke, wie auch im Showroom, werden die Beiträge nicht gezählt.


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

@Skat: Was meinst wieviele Beträge hier die Topschreiber schon hätten ... wenn die gezählt werden würden  

@Mel_One: Na dann wünsch ich dir mal endlich einen schönen Urlaub!  

@Remme: Ne Weihnachtsgeschenke hab ich eigentlich noch gar keine ABER ich flieg über Weihnachten nach New York da gibts genug  Dort könnten wir uns treffen?!

@all other´s: MORGEN JIPI es ist Freitag!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen, 
was geht denn hier, melden sich so kurz vor Weihnachten auch noch die schuechternen hier im Langeweile Thread. SOSO 

@Maik
Du hast vollkommen Recht, selbst hier darf man net spammen * fg *


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

Na vor Weihnachten haben wohl noch mehr keine Lust mehr zum arbeiten  

OHJE hoffe der Tag heut geht nochmal schnell rum! Hab heut mittag auch noch viel vor. Einkaufen, Haare färben, Skype auf Notebook von Eltern installieren... da kommt sicherlich noch was dazu dass ich im Moment vergessen hab!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Oh man, und ich muss bis mind halb 5 hier sitzen  Weil um 5 treffen wir uns erst vor dem dummen Restaurant zum essen. Bzw dann wird erstma getrunken, weil wir ja erst so gegen hlab 11 mit essen fertig sind 

Also Geschenke hab ich fast alle. Fuer ne Freundin brauch ich noch was fuer den Hund, und fuer meinen Pa das Geschenk ist bestellt aber noch net da.


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

OHJE stimmt heut ist ja der Tag der Weihnachtsfeier! Na das ist ja toll! 

So so du schenkst sogar Hunden was  Na das ist ja einfach LECKERLI


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Das is gar net toll mit der Weihnachtsfeier, ich bin morgen sicher total kaputt wenn ich im Zug bin 

Ja sicher  Der Hund gehoert doch zu ihrer Familie 
Eigentlich wollt ich meinen Eltern ja so ne Palette mit Dosenfutter fuer die Hunde und Katzen kaufen, aber das wird dann doch etwas teuer ^^


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja das kann ich mir vorstellen! 

Stimmt hast Recht! Aber im Discounter gibts doch da immerwieder so Angebote?!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja nur eine Dose kostet so 70 cent. Ich glaub 12 Dosen pro Karton. Sind 8,40. KP wie viel auf ner Palette ist, aber bei 10 Kartons sind das schon 84 Eruo ^^


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ohwei, bei dem einen ging gerade die Motivation in den Keller. WEil ein Project noch dieses Jahr fertig muss, hat er eben mit dem Chef diskutiert da drueber, und der meinte ja wieso hast doch noch den 27,28 und 31. und der Mitarbeiter dann so "Ja aber ich dachte dann ist der Laden hier dicht" Und der Chef, nein wieso, nur am 24. Und der Mitarbeiter fragte dann noch ob der Chef ihn nun verarschen will. Der ncoh so aufgezaehlt wer alles da ist. Und der Mitarbeiter noch so "Ja aber eigentlich wollte ich dann frei haben, ich dachte dann ist hier zu" Und der Chef "Ja dann haettest du das eher sagen muessen, und net jetzt auf den letzten druecker" Und der ist eigentlich immer voll gut gelaunt der Mitarbeiter, nun ist der total genervt am schauen ^^ Kein Wunder wenn man denkt man hat ab heute bis Silvester frei und erfaehrt dann man muss doch arbeiten.


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

ACHSO ich wußte ja nicht dass du soviel kaufen wolltest!  kaufst halt einen Karton!

Zu deinem Mitarbeiter! TJA hallo ich mein man trägt doch im normalfall seinen Urlaub ein und fertig dann kann man sich sicher sein und nicht einfach denken dass das Geschäft zu ist! Also so ganz unschuldig ist er ja da net an der Situation!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Richtig ^^
Er guckt voll boese nun ^^ Naja ich wusste ja das ich dann hier bin

Naja ich sagte ja ne Palette voll ^^ Also wennd ann muessen es schon mind 2 oder 3 Kartons voll werdne. Ma schaun


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

NAJA ich wäre da jetzt auch genervt wenn ich aufeinmal erfahr dass ich doch arbeiten muß aber ich mein Hallo ist der diese Jahr das erste mal da?! Wenn man frei will dann frägt man und lässt sich den Urlaub bestätigen weil dann könnte er jetzt sagen "NE sie haben mir meinen Urlaub genehmigt also mach ich den Urlaub auch"! Dass dein Chef jetzt keinen Urlaub mehr gibt ist ja logisch der will dass das Projekt fertig ist!  

Achso ich hab mit ner Palette nen Karton verstanden


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Naja ein Karton waere ja langweilig ^^ Sind zwar net mehr so viele Katzen (es waren mal ueber 22, mittlerweile "nur" noch 5

Naja er meinte ja noch er haette es den Chef DIESE Woche fragen wollen ^^ LOL es ist doch schon Freitag ^^ 
Naja Wunschdenken  Nun muss er da durch, aber ich bin beruhigt das ich net alleine hier bin


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja das mußt du ja auch alles im Zug mit dir rumschleppen! Mußt ja auch dran denken! 

*tsss* HAJA heute ist auch noch "diese Woche"  NAJA also etwas sehr optimistisch hat er da in die Zukunft geschaut! TJA für dich ist gut!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ne nix Zug. Mit dem Zug fahren wir zu den Eltern von meinem Freund. Zu meinen Eltern koennen wir mit dem Auto, das sind so 60 km ^^.

Wieos sind nun wieder alle andern verstummt?! Seid ihr etwa fleissig am Arbeiten am letzten Tag?


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

Achso na dann ist ja egal. 

Na soviele anderen gibts ja net mehr!  Haben ja Urlaub oder Schule!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Maik ist da, oder Remme und Skat waren eben auch da


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

TJA allerdings waren die alle nur heut morgen kurz da  die wollen halt vorm Urlaub nochmal ihre Arbeit fertig machen


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

OH man, es ist ja soooo langweilig.
Bin nur noch bissel am rumbasteln an der Praesentation. Ich haette spaeter kommen sollen


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

Mmh ich mach auch nur an meinem Projektbericht rum ABER bin schon weiter gekommen. 

Ich hoffe nur dass mein Chef mich net heut noch fragt "NA wie weit sind sie den mit ihrem Projekt" EM net so weit  vielleicht frag ich mal heut mittag nochmal meine Kollegin wegen Crystal Report! Dann hab ich da noch e bissl was gemacht dran!


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

SO SO MiMi du hast USU eingeladen  

Also USU ich geh nach New York  daher könnte ich das empfehlen  Wir werden dort auf dem Hudson River (oder wie das Ding heißt) da wo die Freiheitsstatue ist rumschippern mit dem Schiff da ist dann Party und Essen und kurz vor 0 Uhr fährt das Schiff zur Freiheitsstatue um die Skyline von NYC zu sehen  und dann gibts nochmal trinken und Party und danach dann Kneipentour durch NYC


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab immer noch nix vor. Mal sehen... hmpf.


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja das hört sich doch nach party an....big party.....;-)...nicht schlecht...nicht schlecht also ne einladung nimm ich gerne an wenn da so richtig abgeht


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

@keks
Ich glaub wenn er so weitermacht ist er bald weg vom Board hier ^^


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

@USU: PAH ich bin armer Student ich hab kein Geld um noch ein Ticket zu kaufen  wird also leider nix mit Einladung


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> @keks
> Ich glaub wenn er so weitermacht ist er bald weg vom Board hier ^^


Offensichtlich haben die Moderatoren heut keine Lust


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Oder sie sind guetig da fast Weihnachten is ^^


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

Auch möglich! Oder alle schon im Urlaub


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Hm ne, ich glaub Maik macht nie Urlaub


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

@MIMI...ich bin bald weg vom boardna dat wär ja nisch so jut ne


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

@USU
Dann lies dir nochmal die Netiquette durch


----------



## Mel_One (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi, ich bin grad zufaellig auch hier. Juhuu, Urlaub. :-D Und grad Bruder beim Coden am helfen.


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

aber ich hab doch nix böses gemacht


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

HuHu Mel_ONe

@USU
Laut der Netiquette schon


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

dan sagt mir doch mal was ich falsch mache...ich hab mich heute erst angemeldet


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Sagte ich dir bereits in deinem Thread, das hier die Gross- und Kleinschreibugn wichtig ist.


----------



## Mel_One (21. Dezember 2007)

Ker, Kinderchen, was ihr heut morgen so alles geschrieben habt, da komm ich ja gar nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Naja, waren ja net mal viele Leute da ^^ Und nun ist keks auch noch weg


----------



## Mel_One (21. Dezember 2007)

Naja, keks kommt doch sicher noch mal wieder. Okay, ich mach mich dann gleich wieder vom Acker. Noch einmal, frohes Fest und guten Rutsch und schoenen Urlaub fuer die, die ihn genommen haben.


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Naja zumiendest Montag, Dienstag, MIttwoch ist frei ^^
Dir auch guten Rutsch.


----------



## Mel_One (21. Dezember 2007)

Danke, danke. Ich hoff mal, dass ich in der Theoriephase jetzt auch mal zwischendurch reinschauen kann.


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

So und wer unterhaelt sich jetzt mit mir


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

ich bin noch da


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Hui 
Und was machst du Silvester?


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Silvester? Ist ja noch lange hin... Aber da bin ich bei Freunden, Party machen. Und Du?


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Weiss ich noch net ^^
Solange ist das net mehr, Weihnachten nen paar Tage und dann isses ja schon wieder so weit


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt auch wieder. Aber nächsten Freitag arbeite ich auch noch mal.


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Und Freitag mittag bin ich erstmal in der Altstadt. Da ist es immer brechend voll, alle machen Party! Gibts das bei Euch auch?


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch, Donnerstag, Freitag und dann noch Montag also 31.


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Am 31. arbeitest Du?


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

DAAAAA bin ich doch  

OH aufeinmal ging was net in meinem Programm NAJA chaos!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Juhu keks ist wieder da 

@ronaldh
Ja ich denke schon. Bisher wurde nur gesagt das der 24. frei ist.


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Frei ist bei uns gar nix! Am 24. und 31. müssen wir halt je einen halben Tag (Pflicht-)Urlaub nehmen. Aber den hätte ich sowieso genommen.

Denn am 31. bin ja in der Altstadt!


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

@MIMI
Achso.Ja gut dann halte ich mich stets an der Grammatik.


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Wo arbeitest du denn, das nix frei ist, und du Urlaub nehmen musst?


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi: Ach ich schätze dass am 31. dann auch frei ist ?!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ne dann haette er das ja gesagt. 
Und heute frueh hiess es ja auch zu dem andern Mitarbeiter "Wieso schaffst du das Project net, du hast noch den 27,28 und 31."


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Meiner Kenntnis nach ist es üblich, dass man für den 24. und 31. einen halben Tag Urlaub nehmen muss. Das sind keine gesetzlichen Feiertage. Wenn bei Euch also am 24. komplett frei ist, hat Euer Chef Euch den halben Tag geschenkt! 

Da solltest Du ihm die Füsse küssen. )


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

Was ihr alle für Pläne an Silvester habt.
Ich schnapp mir nur meine Böller, Lego-, Playmobilmännchen und ein paar Hamster und
hab Spaß.


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Naja vllt muessen wir darum am 31. kommen ^^


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

@Skat
WB und ich hab keine Plaene ^^


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

WB?
Willst du auch n Hamster und n paar Böller?


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

wb = welcome back
Ne lass ma, hab letztes Jahr meinen kompletten Boeller weggeschmissen, hab keine Lust mehr drauf ^^


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Wer ist WB?


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi : Achso stimmt da haste Recht Mmh das ist natürlich blöd! Aber ist ja dann nur nen halben Tag


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

@ronaldh
Wie ich bereits schrieb
WB = WELCOME BACK


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

@MiMi





> Wie ich bereits schrieb
> WB = WELCOME BACK



ja ja, aber da hatte ich das schon gefragt, Und Abkürzungen verwirren mich immer (sind hier glaube ich verboten gemäß Netiquette )


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

wtf warum sollte kleinschreibung un abk auf diesem board verboten sein.
btw das finde ich uas, tze


----------



## keks1984 (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja MiMi du mußt dich auch dran halten  

Also ich wünsch allen ein Frohes Fest und nen Guten Rutsch ICH GEH JETZT  URLAUB


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Nein du hattest gefragt, ich hab geantwortet und hast nochmal gefragt und ich hab nochmal geantwortet.
Und in der Netiquette steht man soll auf Rechtschreibung und Gross- und Kleinschreibung achten.


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

Und überhaupt Welcome back?
Ich war nie weg


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Schoenen Urlaub @keks
Und gruess deinen Freund ^^ Guten Rutsch

Ja alles kleinzuschreiben ist verboten!


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja doch, du hast dich ganzen Tag hier net gemeldet, also warst du weg ^^


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Jo, Keks, schönen Urlaub! Mach uns keine Schande...


----------



## ink (21. Dezember 2007)

Oh, ok.
Werd das dann zur festen Instanz machen hier vorbei zu schauen.
Nach meiner Weihnachtspause!
Muss noch Hamster kaufen gehen, aber es gib keine mehr, sind irgendwie vergriffen.


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich will UUURRRLAAAUUB ^^


----------



## MiMi (21. Dezember 2007)

So ich mach mich hier schonmal weg, ich denk ma wir fahren dann gleich los zur Weihnachtsfeier. Bis naechste Woche, oder fuer die andern guten Rutsch, bis naechstes Jahr!


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mich jetzt auch verabschieden. 

Frohes Weihnachtsfest Euch allen!


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

Euch auch ein frohes Fest und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Aber rutscht nicht aus das kann tödlich enden, wenn man falsch ausrutscht!!


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

So, bin da, noch wer Oder bin ich die einzige die Arbeiten "darf"


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

*flenn* Wie gemein, keiner da ausser mir  Wie soll ich nun dne Tag rumbekommen?!


----------



## Mel_One (27. Dezember 2007)

Morgen.  Ich bin jetzt auch ein wenig hier. Muss grad einmal meine Bachelorthemen zusammenfassen, dat ich die dem Prof vorlegen kann.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (27. Dezember 2007)

Huhu. Hier ists echt nett - 5 Leute, überleg mir grad, ob ich lieber Pizza oder Croque bestelle, höre gute Musik und mach auch Arbeit


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

Juuuuhuuu ich bin net alleine 
Also ausser mir sind hier noch 5 Leute inner Firma. Es fehlen mind 6 die sonst regelmaessig da sind un noch 4 andere die auch oft da sind.


----------



## Mel_One (27. Dezember 2007)

Hm, ich schätze, das bei uns 2 oder 3 Leute sitzen, davon 2, die dat Telefon entgegennehmen und ein Entwickler.


----------



## Remme (27. Dezember 2007)

Noch mehr arme Schweine die wegen 2 Tagen zur Arbeit hetzen müssen ....

Mal ne Dose Mitleid für uns alle


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

Ja danke, und ich muss Montag auch wieder her, und dann Dienstag wieder frei, das ist so aetzend


----------



## Mel_One (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja, für mich ja nur halb.  Bin ja grad zu Hause am arbeiten und gleich durch.


----------



## Remme (27. Dezember 2007)

Faule socke , wenn ich das so dezent in Raum werfen darf 

Aber naja zwei Tage überlebt man ja gerade noch so.


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja ich hatte net mal das Gefuehl das ich nen langes WE hatte. Es kommt mir die ganze Zeit vor als waere heute gerade mal Sonntag oder Montag.


----------



## Mel_One (27. Dezember 2007)

Hm, joa, könnte auch Montag heute sein. Ich fühl mich zumindest, als sei es Montag. :-D


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

Wie war denn euer "ach so besinnliches" Weihnachten?


----------



## Mel_One (27. Dezember 2007)

Ruhig. :-D k, ich bin durch, abgeschickt an Chefe ist auch schon, viel Spaß noch beim arbeiten. Und guten Rutsch, falls man sich nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

Ja ja, geh ruhig ttzzzzz


----------



## Tobias Köhler (27. Dezember 2007)

Es war ganz nach dem Motto alle Jahre wieder viel Naschen, viel Essen, viel Stress, viel Verwandtschaft^^


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

Es war zwar net meine Verwandtschaft, aber sah ungefaehr genauso aus. Zudem noch am Samstag 9 std Zug und am Dienstag 9 Std Zug. 
Freitag abends war die Weihnachtsfeier von der Firma und da war ich auch erst um 12 im Bett, um 4 wieder aufstehen, dann zugfahren, da war der Samstag schnell rum. Bin echt froh wenn ich dann morgen Wochenende hab ^^


----------



## MiMi (27. Dezember 2007)

So ich mach mich mal, bis morgen ^^


----------



## Maik (28. Dezember 2007)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm ne, ich glaub Maik macht nie Urlaub


Selbstverständlich gönne ich mir auch mal eine Verschnaufpause und bin heute bzw. gestern Nachmittag aus dem knapp einwöchigen Weihnachtsurlaub zurückgekehrt.


----------



## MiMi (28. Dezember 2007)

Guten morgen

@Maik
Wenn dann richtig oder wie *gg*


----------



## Maik (28. Dezember 2007)

Wenn meine Liebste heute nicht wieder zum Dienst antreten müsste, wären wir länger fort geblieben, denn ich hab noch bis zum 6. Januar Urlaub.


----------



## MiMi (28. Dezember 2007)

Du kennst dich net zufaellig mit Asus laptops aus, und weisst wie man den FN lock wieder rausmacht?! ^^


----------



## Maik (28. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, da kann ich dir als nicht-Laptop-User auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Schon mal  gefragt?


----------



## MiMi (28. Dezember 2007)

Bin ja dabei, aber da konnt einer nur nen tipp geben fuer nen Siemens Laptop, und das funktioniert bei mir net 
Hab zuhause immer ne ander eTastatur dran, und da hat sich das wohl irgendwie umgestellt


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## sand13r (2. Januar 2008)

Danke wünsch i dir auch 

und natürlich auch an alle anderen ein frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## MiMi (2. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen und frohes neues


----------



## MiMi (2. Januar 2008)

Und wie war euer start ins neue Jahr?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Januar 2008)

Bin fast von nem Taxi überfahren worden...^^ Nachts um 3 war ein schon fast kriegsähnlicher Kampf um die. Da musste man die aggressiv "stoppen".


----------



## MiMi (2. Januar 2008)

Ohwei, naja wenigstens hab ich nu die uebungsendpraesentation hinter mir. Freitag nochmal, und dann uebernaechste Woche die richtige Endpraesentation.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Januar 2008)

Das packst du! Puhh endlich mal ein bisschen verschnaufen von dieser Knochenarbeit^^.


----------



## MiMi (2. Januar 2008)

Naja, momentan hab ich auch mehr Probleme mit dem dummen Samsung ^^ Da is nen bug inner Software was ich mit meinem Programm wieder ausgleichen muss. grmbl


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Januar 2008)

Machts Spass^^?

Mein Chef meint: "Mach da noch ein bisschen was hin und hier und da...". Als ich meinte das ich mehr Infos brauch, hat er mich angeschnauzt: "Du bist doch der Mediengestalter hier!" ...und so einer will mich ausbilden.....


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen...

hey bei mir ist das Büro schon fast voll...ungewöhnlich um diese Uhrzeit.


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen....

Naja hier is ncoh net so oo viel los, und waere net gerade gleichzeitig nen anderer Mitarbeiter gekommen, wuerd ich noch vor der geschlossenen tuer draussen stehn grmbl, weil irgendwie niemand an die klingel ging


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Puhhh, ich brauch dringend einen Mittagspause....


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Wie kann es sein, das so viele von unseren Langeweile-Thred Leuten noch im Urlaub sind. Grmbl. Und wir muessen hier ackern. Aber gott sei dank nur noch 11.5 Tage


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Du vielleicht....Ab heute hab ich keine Probezeit mehr....ich muss hier noch mind. an die 500 Tage arbeiten^^.


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Hm, da macht es ja ma absolut keinen Spass rueckwaerts zu rechnen, bzw in Tagen ^^. Da kann man besser in Monaten rechnen, bzw in Tagen wie viele man schon hat


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Nene, so rechne ich garnicht erst. Ich arbeite einfach, oft macht es ja auch Spass.


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Dann gehts ja ^^ Ich freu mich nur noch wenn ich hier fertig bin, und das ist wohl nicht Sinn und Zweck


----------



## maza (3. Januar 2008)

huhuuuuuu
Ja i hab au wieder angefangen.....
und hab jetz scho keine Lust mehr! Ich hab no ... knapp 20 Tage vor mir.. aber die gehn au vorbei!
So jetz noch einen schönen Nachmittag! Nicht den Sand in den Kopf stecken


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

lol, mein Chef hat sich während meiner Pause beschwert das ich doch schon 3 stunden Pause mache....Ich hab nochmal genau auf die uhr geguckt: Ich hab statt 1h, 1h 14mins gemacht. Dafür komm ich aber in 95% aller Fälle als erstes in den Betrieb und geh immer 10 mins nach 5....


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Jaa aber das bekommt er doch dann net mit ^^, habt ihr denn ne Stechuhr oder wird das einfach so ungefaehr gemacht?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Wir machen das ungefähr, aber ich schau schon immer auf die Uhr. Aber er wollte wahrscheinlich am Anfang meiner Pause was von mir und er kann sehr ungeduldig sein....^^


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Na sei froh das du wenigstens was zu tun hast, ich fragte meinen Chef wann er zeit hat fur miene Endpraesentation und er so: "Ja da oder, hm da net. Schreib mir einfach ne Mail mit den Daten" und weg war er. Ich sitz schon ganzen Tag hier rum, schreib bissel an meinem Praktikumsendbericht, bissel an meiner Praesentation und langweile mcih..


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Viel cooler war es bei meinem Praktikum bei der Loewe... da hatte ich bis auf 2h (in denen ich alte PCs über das Firmengelände gekarrt habe) eine Woche nichts zu tun. Eigtl. wollte ich zum Netwerkadmin und ein bisschen was über Netwerke lernen -.- . Da war mein Praktikumsbericht klasse^^.


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ne Zeitlang mal die Zeiten beigeschrieben, aber momentan mach ich das net mehr, da fragen die sich auch was ich denn bitte 2 tage also  16 std an einer Paesentation rumgemacht hab. Oder was ich bitte 3 Tage fuer nen Dokument brauche


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich hab dann mal mit meinem Lehrer gelabert und er meinte: "MMhhh, dann schreib doch das was du gemacht hast." "Aber ich hab doch nix gemacht." "Genau."


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Lol "Ich hab nix gemacht, von 11:30 - 17:00" Stell ich mir geil vor


----------



## maza (3. Januar 2008)

Hihi! Des hört sich echt gut an 
Ich hab gestern gesagt bekommen das ich nicht übernommen werde weil se des net verantworten können (ich werd operiert nach meinem Praktikum) wenn ein Werkstudent mal so n halbes Jahr ausfällt. Da stellen se lieber niemand ein 
Das is mal übel... aber naja.. mehr Zeit zum lernen..


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Naja ich hab halt geschrieben das sich mein Betreuer nicht um mich kümmert und mir keine Aufgaben gibt oder mir was zeigt, auch nach mehrmaligen erbitten. Er sei beschäftigt.... 

Solitär hat er den ganzen Tag gezoggt^^.

Ich hab halt dann noch allgemeinen Schlonz über die Firma geschrieben und allgemeines zu dem Beruf und solche Sachen. Aber "Mein schönstes Erlebnis" und mein Arbeitsprotokoll waren seeehr mager.....Aber was will ich machen, erfinden tu ich nix^^.


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hab gar keinen nerv dazu, ihn mehrmals zu bitten, mir zu helfen, oder zu fragen ob er Zeit hat.


----------



## Gifty43 (3. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm, war ein kurzer Besuch von Gifty


 
Ich weiss... ist zwar schon lange her, aber ich will es mir hier auch nicht allzu bequem machen, da ich jederzeit wieder damit rechnen muss, dass mein Chef mich mal wieder besuchen kommt um mir neue Arbeit aufzuhalsen.

Gerade als ich mich heute Morgen nach dem Feiertagsstress wieder in den Alltag einleben wollte, meinte ich zum Kollegen: "Bist du auch so verdammt müde? Wenn ich Kaffee trinken würde, dann würd ich wahrscheinlich locker 10 Tassen wegschlürfen..." und plötzlich wurde neben mir eine Tasse mit heissem Kaffee auf den Tisch hingestellt. Doch es war nicht eine für mich, sondern diejenige meines Chefs, der gerade im "richtigen" Augenblick hereingeschneit ist ...das nenn ich Timing. Da er aber mit denselben Problemen zu kämpfen hat und solche Sprüche nicht falsch auffasst, bin ich nochmals mit dem Schock davongekommen. 

Anyway: Nun sitz ich wieder da... "arbeitslos" und schau deshalb nochmals vorbei.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Das erinnert mich an Sylvester...Mein Mitbewohner hatte übelst viel ausgegeben, und mein Bruder war total fertig. Ich war auch net schlecht dabei, schlepp meinen Bruder so halb zum Taxistand, plötzlich tippt mich jemand an und sagt: "Kennst mich nicht mehr?"....Dieser jemand war mein Chef und hat gesehen wie ich (voll) meinen Bruder mit mir rumtrage (noch voller^^). Gestern hat er gemeint er weiß nurnoch das er mich gesehen hat, er wäre zu betrunken gewesen um sich noch an die kurze Unterhaltung zu erinnern...


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Nun kommen die "Boa ich war so voll" Geschichten hoffentlich net wieder ^^ Silvester war schrott, naechstes Jahr bleib ich eh zuhause.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Is aber eigtl nich so toll wenn man vor seinem Chef rumtorkelt, aber anscheinend ist er auch vor mir rumgetorkelt^^.


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Naja da die hier jeden Freitag "saufen" ist das glaub cih bei uns normal


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Kann ich bei euch anfangen nach der Ausbildung? xD


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Dann muesstet du englisch oder niederlaendisch hier sprechen ^^ Und dann am besten bewerben mit "Ich hab gehoert ihr sauft jeden Freitag, darf ich mitmachen"


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Mein Englisch geht klar. Okay, danke für den Bewerbungstipp. Reicht das so, oder soll ich da vielleicht noch hinschreiben als was ich da arbeiten will? Ne, das dürfte reichen, man sollte es ja nicht übertreiben^^.


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

Eben, warum arbeiten. Einige hier tun das zwar, aber andere schaun auch ma gerne Filme auf You tube oder aehnlichem ^^ oder Personen wie ich, die einfach nix machen, da se ja auch unterbezahlt werden


----------



## MiMi (3. Januar 2008)

So, ich mach mich mal. Morgen knacken wir dann die 3000


----------



## maza (3. Januar 2008)

*Knack* *Knack*
Und Saufgeschichten sind wohl toll


----------



## Gifty43 (3. Januar 2008)

Werde natürlich gerne meinen Teil dazu beitragen... sollte nichts unvorhergesehenes passieren. 

Wünsch dir einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Was ist denn an Saufgeschichten nicht toll? Außer wenn jemand sagt: "Ich war voll!" und das wars im Endeffekt mit der Geschichte.

Aber hier noch einen tolle: ein Kumpel von mir hat sich inner Disco aufs Klo gehockt (großes Geschäft), ist eingepennt und mit dem Kopf an die Spülung gekommen. Das hat gespült und gespült und gespült....und dann ist es übergelaufen.....mmmhh lecker . Danach wollte ihn keiner mit heimnehmen. Er roch ein bisschen nach Exkremente....


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Na, so eklig ist die Geschichte nun auch wieder nicht^^.


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen. Na ich mein diese "boa ich war so voll, und hab ja so gekotzt" geschichten. Wie kann man stolz auf sowas sein?!

Boa ich bin noch 2 Wochen da, und nun machen die nen neuen Sitzplan. Ich soll einen Tsich weiter nach hinten, un ddas soll HEUTE nachmittag/ abend gemacht werden, ich koennt kotzen. Das wird wohl nix mit um 4 nach Hause   Und wieso duerfen einige sitzen bleiben und andere sollen die Plaetze wechseln?! Versteh ich echt net.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Mmmh stimmt, warum ist man da stolz drauf? Weil sie oft lustig sind?

Aber manche sind auch stolz darauf das sie ihre "unreine" Schwester umbringen dürfen. Leute können auf die verrücktesten Sachen stolz sein.... Das ist jetzt natürlich ein harter Vergleich...


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Naja, klar ist es lustig wenn jemand sich so zugesoffen hat das er nix mehr hinbekommt. Aber wenn derjenige dann am Tag drauf oder Woche drauf selbst erzaehlt,"boa ich war so voll und hab so gekotzt". Dann find ich das absolut net das man da stolz drauf sein sollte. Und stolz auf etwas sein, und etwas lustiges machen ist ncoh nen unterschied.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Stolz darauf sein etwas lustiges gemacht zu haben? Das geht doch.


----------



## maza (4. Januar 2008)

Morgen!
Ja des kann ma so oder so sehen. Damit prahlen muss ma ja net, aber so erzählen kann ma des scho. Halt seinen Freunden... ach egal!
Wie lang müsst ihr heut arbeiten?


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

"Stolz drauf sein etwas lustiges gemacht zu haben" WEil man besoffen war, und so dumm war so viel zu saufen, das man net mehr wusste was man macht. Bzw auf dem Klo einschlaeft in seiner eigenen  ?!  OH ja ich waer da sicher ganz dolle stolz drauf. *IRONIE*

Eigentlich wuerd ich um 4 gehen, aber wie gesagt die wollen die Sitzordnung aendern  Was mich gerdae total nervt, da ich eh nur noch 2 Wochen da bin. Ich weiss net ma wie spaet, in der dummen mail steht nur "Am ende des Tages"omfg, geniale aussagekraeftige Mail.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Na, das hatt er auch nicht voller Stolz rumerzählt^^. Ich mein eher solche Sachen wie ein Kumpel von mir. Wenn der voll ist sind alle nur noch am lachen, der macht dann einen Quatsch das ist der absolute Wahnsinn.

mimi was ist denn mit dir los? So schlimm find ich das mit dem Sitzplan nicht, und das du nicht genau weißt wann auch nicht....


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Ja doch, wenn die sagen am ende vom Tag, wird das so gegen 4 oder 5 sein. Dh. dann wenn cih eigentlich um 4 nach Hause will, wird das nix. Es ist Freitag ich muss gliech nochmal ne Praesentation halten, will nur noch hier aus dem Betrieb weg. Das ist mit mir los ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ja doch, wenn die sagen am ende vom Tag, wird das so gegen 4 oder 5 sein. Dh. dann wenn cih eigentlich um 4 nach Hause will, wird das nix. Es ist Freitag ich muss gliech nochmal ne Praesentation halten, will nur noch hier aus dem Betrieb weg. Das ist mit mir los ^^



Ok... naja, ich muss auch bis 5 bleiben ^^.


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Ja nur, ich wollt noch zur Apotheke und das wird dann wieder nix. GRMBL. Die hat bis 6 auf, ich bin dann aber wenn ich um 5 es nach hause schaffen sollte, erst um 20 vor 6 zuhause un ddann muss ich noch da hin fahren, dann schaff ich das wieder net. 
Ausserdem ist es Freitag da will ich doch frueh nach Hause und endlich Wochenende haben, aber neeeeiiiin.. 
Und nun bekomm ich noch gesagt das mein Praktikumsbericht noch net so super ist, und das noch einiges fehlt. Und was denn fuer Vorgaben da waeren. HAHA es gibt kaum Vorgaben, nur das ich ne Zusammenfassung reinmachen soll und etwas ueber den Auftrag und Prozess schreiben soll. Super Vorgabe ^^


----------



## maza (4. Januar 2008)

Hihi! Ich hab scho gedacht ich bin schlecht dran... 
Ich geh nämlich um 2! Yeah!
Ich glaub die MiMi braucht ma wieder Urlaub oder? Oder Betriebsferien 
Und ich glaub die MiMi is nur schlecht eingschlafen gestern, denn ohne Krimi geht die MiMi nie ins Bett 
Aber ich hab au kein Bock mehr auf Arbeit und ich freu mich scho wenn ich nächstes Semester wieder im Hörsaal sitz und meinen Kaffee schlürfen darf... jUHUUUU


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Naja ich hab dann ja eigentlich noch meine 2 Wochen und dann 3 Wochen frei. Nur als ich gestern den Chef fragen wollten eimal was wegen der Praesentation udn einmal wegen dem Projekt was ich noch machen muss, hatt ich nach der Praesentation gefragt und beim antworten isser schon wieder gegangen. Somit konnt ich net fragen wa sich noch machen muss um das Projekt erfolgreich abzuschliessen. 
Dieses dumme Praktikum frustriert mich total ^^


----------



## maza (4. Januar 2008)

Ja aber muss ja sein... Aber ich stell mir des später mal net so vor! Im Praktikum hast halt einfach kei gscheite Arbeit, des wird später dann mal anders sein wenn fest angstellt bist.
Aber des is echt immer frustrierend, da hasch scho recht!
Wegen dem Praktikumsbericht! Bei uns an der FH sind welche rum gegangen aus den höheren Semestern und die wurden dann einfach vom Layout und von der Gliederung so übernommen! Also das ma weiss worüber ma schreiben soll..


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Naja gescheite Arbeit glaub ich hab cih schon. Nur irgendwie komm cih mit den Leuten net so klar. Und der Chef hat auch kaum Zeit um mir sachen zu erklaerne, bzw mir mal genauer zu erklaeren was ich machen muss.

Hm noe, sowas gibts bei uns net. Nur die gorbe Vorgabe, und das nervt echt. Ich hab net ma ne Anzahl von Seiten die ich machen muss. Und vorgestern hatte ich dem einen das hingelegt und gefragt ob er das an dem Tag oder am naechsten (also gestern ) nachsehen kann. Heute geh ich hin und frag (weil er halt net kam) und er so, ja das hab cih nachgeschaut. OMFG anstatt ma zu mir zu kommen und mir zu geben. Also hab ich umsonst gewartet. Und Nun wird alles auf den letzten druecker fertig


----------



## maza (4. Januar 2008)

Hehe! Ok.. Anscheinend mag dich da keiner


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Oder die sind einfach faul ^^
Und die grobe Vorgabe fuer den Bericht gibts ja von der Schule, und die sind sowieso unfaehig was sowas angeht..


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Ich lach mich kaputt, mein Chef wollte mich jetzt zusammenen. Er sagt mir gestern was, ich mache es und leg es ihm auf den Schreibtisch, jetzt gerade kommt er her und t mich zusammen was ich da gemacht hab (hast du nix besseres zu tun usw.). Armer, verwirrter Typ...ich musste mir das Lachen verkneifen, zum Glück ist er jetzt weg^^.


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Er hatte bestimmt gestern ncoh zu viel Alkohol im Blut oder er hatte ne wilde nacht ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich hat er ja Urlaub....naja so ist das wenn man im gleichen Haus wohnt in dem der Betrieb ist. Der taucht immer so auf 11 auf und verschwindet um 5 wieder....das nenn ich Urlaub.


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Das hatte ich nur mal beim Praktikum inner 10. Klasse, da hatten wohnten auch die Leute denen die Firma gehoerte. Aber die waren immer in der Firma ^^
Ich glaub da hab ich auch nen trauma bekommen  Die Frau meinte naemlich auch ich koennte immer mit Fragen zu ihr kommen. Dann wollt ich einmal zu ihr, und sie hat mich angeschnautzt ich soll raus gehn oder sowas in der Richtung, sie war wohl gerade am teleofnieren oder so, naja, vielleicht trau ich mich deswegen net mehr zu fragen ^^


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Huch, da faellt mir gerade auf, ich hatte den 3000 Eintrag und habs gar net mitbekommen  * hihi *


----------



## maza (4. Januar 2008)

Sooo meine Lieben! Ich lass euch jetz mal mit euren Chefs alleine...
Schönes WE


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Das hatte ich nur mal beim Praktikum inner 10. Klasse, da hatten wohnten auch die Leute denen die Firma gehoerte. Aber die waren immer in der Firma ^^
> Ich glaub da hab ich auch nen trauma bekommen  Die Frau meinte naemlich auch ich koennte immer mit Fragen zu ihr kommen. Dann wollt ich einmal zu ihr, und sie hat mich angeschnautzt ich soll raus gehn oder sowas in der Richtung, sie war wohl gerade am teleofnieren oder so, naja, vielleicht trau ich mich deswegen net mehr zu fragen ^^



10. Klasse... Wie alt warst du da? 16,17? Hat dich das so verschreckt?


Anderes Thema: Du hattest vor einiger Zeit mal das mit den verschobenen Hitboxen bei Source angesprochen, aber bei allen Vids die ich mir auf youtube angeschaut habe, hatten die low-fps. Das sich da alles verschiebt ist ja kein Wunder.


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Muss ich dann nochmal schauen, Es ist aber nunmal so, dass wenn du auf den Bauch zielst nen HS machst, und das viele sagen "ich spiel lieber das is einfacher" ja nun frag dich mal warum das so ist ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Also nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das nicht so! Hast du Source daheim?


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte es bis vorgestern aufm Laptop, dann ging meine Netzwerkkarte net mehr, und ich hab formatiert, nun muss ich sogar steam wieder draufmachen..


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Viel Spass bei den Updates .


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte schon spass mit den windows updates, und dem neuem MSN was ja net mehr msn ist sondern Windows Live Mail und dem neuen ICQ und hoer bloss auf. Ich will nur MSN installiern, der fragt mich ob ich noch windows live mail search will und windows live mail blub und bla. Und dann erstma sounds ueberall sounds omfg. Und auf dieser dummen Recovery CD von Windows ist so viel Schrott mit installiert, es war nen altes MSN mit drauf, und skype (omfg) und komische andere Programme wie MultiFrame und ka.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Kenn ich...ich wollte Winamp installieren, und jetzt hab ich noch allen möglichen anderen Quatsch mit auf der Festplatte, weil ich währendessen noch etwas gegessen und im TS war. Und mein PC ist ja eh schon total vollgemüllt....


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Da du keine Frau bist, kann cih mir vorstellen das es schwierig fuer dich sein muss mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig zu machen ^^
Achja und bei jedem scheiss muss man aufpassen das man keine Werbesoftware mitinstalliert.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Jop, essen und labern geht ja noch. Aber beim installieren hab ich wahrscheinlich immer auf "Weiter" gedrückt. 

Und warum, zur Hölle, wollen alle das ich ihre bescheuerte Toolbar benutze? Ich will keine verdammte Toolbar!


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Ohja, msn toolbar, icq toolbar, winamp toolbar, hier toolbar, da toolbar  

Hm bis jetzt macht keiner anstalten die sachen umzuraeumen, ich glaub die fangen wirklich erst um 5 an


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

Naja vielleicht fangen sie ja bald an, dann könntest du es noch zur Apotheke schaffen.

Boah ich bekomm gerade harte Müdigkeitsattacken.


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Naja dann hab ich das richtige fuer dich, wenn du denn Tokio Hotel hasser bist ^^

Gehen 6 Tokio-Hotel-Fans eine Straße entlang!
Kommt ein Auto und fährt 2 um. Was war das für ein Auto?
Opel macht Deutschlands Straßen sauber!
Die anderen 4 laufen weiter kommt wieder ein Auto wusch fährt auch 2 um!
Was war das für ein Auto?
BMW Spaß am fahren!
Sagt der eine zum anderen: „So du läufst jetzt auf der anderen Straßenseite und ich hier dann können uns die Autos nicht beide erwischen!“
Wusch!Wusch! kommt ein Auto und fährt beide um was war das für ein Auto?
Toyota nichts ist unmöglich!
Und von wem wird das ganze finanziert?
Reifeisenbank. Wir machen den weg Frei!


Advent, Advent!
Tokio Hotel brennt,
erst Georg, Gustav, Tom dann Bill
Gott sei dank jetzt sind'se still
Tokio Hotel dachten sie wärn klug,
und rannten rasch vor einen Zug,
übersahen jedoch die Schranke,
Deutsche Bahn wir sagen DANKE!

Mit dem Lesen dieser Message
haben sie einen TOKIO-HOTEL-FAN getötet.
Helfen sie bei dieser Aktion
"Saubere Welt"


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Januar 2008)

^^

Aber mir ist Tokio Hotel sowas von wurstegal, ich hör selten Radio, schau selten Fernseh (wenn dann DMAX  ) und so komm ich eigtl. nie in den Genuss ihre Songs zu hören.


----------



## MiMi (4. Januar 2008)

Ich auch net, nur halt ma Nachrichten auf RTL, und da kommen die dnan schon ab un zu. Witzig isses trotzdem.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Morgen  Wünsch euch erstmal ein schönes neues Jahr! 

SO endlich die letzten 3 Wochen meines Praktikums fangen an  Ich hab echt KEINE LUST mehr und sitz schon wieder ne Stunde im Geschäft aber hab noch nix gemacht! Ich hab einfach kein Bock mehr.


----------



## Mel_One (7. Januar 2008)

So, morgen, für mich gehts gleich ab in die FH. Auch noch mal ein frohes neues, viel Spaß auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Montag....es geht wieder los....


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

OH mano ich mag auch endlich wieder an die FH is viel lustiger


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Ich geh auch lieber in die Berufsschule...


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Aber noch lieber bleib ich einfach zuhause  das wäre auch toll! Ich brauch Urlaub vom Urlaub


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Kenn ich^^. Ich hätte jetzt auch noch gern 1-2 Wochen Urlaub...


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Morgen.
 Urlaub vorbei ...


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen und da trudeln sie alle wieder ein ^^

@keks
wie war's?


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

Aber echt! Studentenpack


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Aber echt! Studentenpack



Bin kein Studendt.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: SUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPER wars! Wir waren ja am Silvester da auf so nem Schiff welches da an der Freiheitsstautue und so die Stadt entlang gefahren ist. Erst haben wir so gedacht das wird langweilig weil doch schon mehr ältere Leute da waren aber als wir dann drin waren kamen aufeinmal immer mehr jüngere! Und vor allem haben wir nen haufen Deutsche kennengelernt die dort arbeiten ... echt super war das! 

Da waren 3 Decks im einten gabs ne Bar und Buffet und auf dem 2. hat nen DJ aufgelegt und natürlich gabs ne Bar  und dann noch das Deck wo halt so offen war (ohne Bar)  
Jo ich hab die beiden Bars dann mächtig ausgenutzt und mein Freund behauptet er hat mich heimgetragen PAH ich konnte noch selbst auf meinen Füssen stehen nur eben bin ich net so gerade geloffen, was halt etwas gefährlich war weils irgendwie in dem Ort net wirklich nen Gehweg gibt! Die brauen auch keinen Gehweg weil sie überall mit dem Auto hinfahren! 

Um 12 sind wir dann direkt richtung NJC gestanden und ganz viele Schiffe um uns rum, haben dann alle gehupt und überall wurd geschrieen! ECHT COOL hab dann meine Mama angerufen die fands auch ganz lustig dass ich sie um 6 morgens aus em Bett geschmissen hab  

Jup und New York an sich ist schon ne laute Stadt! Also da ist echt nie ruhig! Egal welche Uhrzeit dauernd wird gehupt und es ist Verkehr! Wir wohnten ja außerhalb ne halbe Stunde von der Innenstadt entfernt da wars es dann schön ruhig! In New York direkt hätte ich glaube net wohnen wollen!


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Na denn  
Hier war es ziemlich still. Hatte dann aber am 31. auch frei, spontan da zu wenig Leute dagewesen waeren ^^ Eigentlich haette ich sonst am 31 ja ncoh arbeiten muessen. 
Hab meine uebungspraesentation nun 2 ma gehalten, und vllt Donnerstag dann richtig. 
Ach und di ehaben nun die Sitzordnugn hier umgetauscht, sitz nun weiter abseits gegenueber der Grafikdesignerin. Naja. Bin ja eh bald weg. Hab auch so nen Gefuehl als wollten die mich hier weghaben


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Weil du nur hier im Forum bist ^^.

@ keks: Hört sich gelungen an .


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: JA war auch echt lustig! 

Was habt ihr an Silvester so gemacht? WEiß jetzt nicht ob ihr das schon erzählt habt?! 

@MiMi: Tsss was ist den das NAJA wie lange hast du jetzt noch?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Sylvester war klasse, ich und 4 Kumpels von mir waren zuerst bei mir und haben gekocht....Das Kochen an sich war extrem lustig, das Essen war eher mittelmäßig^^. Dann noch ein bisschen Quatsch gemacht und dann ab nach Bamberg. Dort waren wir eigtl die ganze Zeit nur am Glühweinstand und haben mit einem sehr bunten Volk gefeiert. Mein Mitbewohner war auch mit dabei, und der hat sein Ausscheidungsgehalt vom Bund bekommen. Da hat er gleich mal viel in Glühwein für alle investiert. Entsprechend musst ich dann meinen Bruder heimtragen^^. Nachdem er ne Viertelstunde mit einer Ampel gekuschelt hatte....


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Naja noch 2 Wochen. Gott sei dank. 
Und du hast ja gar net mitbekommen, ich hatte mir fragen aufgeschrieben, am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wars. Hatte dann den Chef zu mir gerufen, hab 1. Frage gestellt und beim Antworten isser schon wieder weggegangen. Grmbl. Wollt den naemlcih fragen was ich noch alles machen muss um das Project abzurunden. Aber ging ja net. Ich hasse es ja wenn Leute beim Antworten schon wieder weggehen.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja noch 2 Wochen. Gott sei dank.
> Und du hast ja gar net mitbekommen, ich hatte mir fragen aufgeschrieben, am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag wars. Hatte dann den Chef zu mir gerufen, hab 1. Frage gestellt und beim Antworten isser schon wieder weggegangen. Grmbl. Wollt den naemlcih fragen was ich noch alles machen muss um das Project abzurunden. Aber ging ja net. Ich hasse es ja wenn Leute beim Antworten schon wieder weggehen.



Manche Leute sind halt "busy" und wenn die "busy" sind, dann haben die nicht viel Zeit für Unwichtiges.


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Dann sollte man scih keinen Praktikanten anschaffen, fuer den man Zeit haben sollte. Dem man viel erklaeren muss, und der Hilfe braucht


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte doch schonmal von meinem Praktikum bei der Loewe erzählt oder?


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Häh Loewe? Warst im Zoo  oder meinst diesen Elektrogerätehersteller! 
Ne da hast noch nix erzählt Komm sag mal wir brauchen immer Belustigung!  

@MiMi: Sehr nett muß ich schon sagen! TJA und was machst du jetzt die restlichen 2 Wochen? Außer im Forum sein?


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

@keks
Er hatte das erzaehlt als alle hier fast im urlaub waren ^^

Naja ich muss mien Programm halt noch testen und warte auf ne Mail vom Begleiter ausser FH (hab ihm namelich am Freitag geschrieben ob er Donnerstag Zeit hat fuer die Endpraesentation. Aber das sind Lehrer die arbeiten ja net in den Ferien. Ausser einer der antwortet auch desoefteren mal nachts um 12 oder 1 

Ach und bei der Praesentation hab ich gemerkt das mein Programm auf nem Samsung D600 net so gut laeuft, 1. is der Prozessor zu schwach, selbst bilder scrollen ruckelt und der hat keinen Alpha level, d.h. er kann kein fade machen zwischen 2 Bildern. Und die Softkeys funktionieren auch net so wie bei Nokia und Sony ericsson


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: ACHSO ich verstehe  

Naja also ich arbeit während dem Urlaub auch nicht  also warum sollten das die Profs machen?! 

Mmh und nu mußt du dein Programm noch ändern? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Ja aendern. Egal ist das ja net. Weil spaeter muss das ja auf vielen Handys laufen. Aber noch keine Ahnugn wie ich das machen soll . 

Und von wegen im Urlaub net arbeiten. Die Dozenten/ Lehrer haben da ja net unbedingt Urlaub, das waere bissel sehr viel. 6 Wochen Sommer, 2 Wochen Herbst, 2 Wochen Weihnachten. Achja und ne Woche Ostern glaub ich. Nen normaler Arbeitnehmer hat auch "nur" seine keine Ahnugn 25 Tage im Jahr?! KP. Alleine die Sommerferien waeren ja schon 6x5 = 30 Tage. Nene das geht net. Wenn die ueber Weihnachten und an nem Sonntag net antworten ok. Aber ich mein so ab dem 2.1 koennen die doch wenigstens in die Mails schauen.


Edit: Boa ich hasse diesen PC platz, die Sonne scheint bei mir von hinten, und auf den Monitor. Und genau da kann man das Jalousie ding net zumachen. Grrrrrr


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Stimmt ist schon viel Urlaub ABER ich denke trotzdem dass ich als Prof oder Lehrer keinen Bock hätte dort zu arbeiten! Da würd ich mir mal schick meine Klausuren auf danach legen damit ich auch ja nix zu korrigieren hätte! Gut aber mal ne Email beantworten dass wäre ja net zuviel verlangt!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Ok, dann nochmal.

Praktikum bei Loewe. Ich wollte zum Neztwerkadmin und ein bisschen was über Netzwerke erfahren.

Erster Tag, ich komm hin. "Ja, der Herr S. ist noch nicht da. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht was ich mit ihnen machen soll, setzen sie sich doch einfach mal an den PC da hinten." 2 Stunden später...Herr S. taucht auf. Bemerkt mich erst garnicht und gibt dann vor nichts von mir zu wissen (). Erst nachdem irgendein Personalmann ihm die E-Mail gezeigt hat, "erinnert" er sich. Er hat es ja nicht gewusst, er hat jetzt nix für mich, ich soll jetzt erstmal hier sitzenbleiben. Der Tag geht vorüber, ich frage zwei-dreimal nach Arbeit. Beidesmal sagt er, er hätte nichts.

Die nächsten Tage verliefen ähnlich, "ich hab im Moment zu viel zu tun" "ich hab nichts für sie". Spiegelung von Solitär oft im Fenster sichtbar.

Bis auf ein paar kleine Sachen hatte ich in diesem Praktikum nichts zu tun. Ich fragte meinen Lehrer: "Was soll ich denn da schreiben?" "Das was du gemacht hast." "Aber ich hab ja nix gemacht!" "Genau." Dementsprechend fiel dann der Praktikumsbericht sehr mager aus. Zumindest das "schönste Erlebniss" und das Protokoll.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

hihi das ist ja auch super! War wohl auch etwas verplant der Herr S.! NAJA ich find das halt einfach sch... wenn da nen Praktikanten angeschafft wird und dann sitz man doof rum! Ich hab während meiner Ausbildung eigentlich auch nur meine Kenntnisse im Internet surfen sowie Solitär und Snake spielen verbessert und dachte mir dann am Ende von der Ausbildung gut was hast du jetzt außer irgendwelche sch... Rechnungen im Ordner abgeheftet gelernt?!!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Naja, er hat mich ja im Endeffekt aufgehalst bekommen. Aber sich dann in das Büro verdrücken und Solitär zoggen....naja.....


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Edit: Boa ich hasse diesen PC platz, die Sonne scheint bei mir von hinten, und auf den Monitor. Und genau da kann man das Jalousie ding net zumachen. Grrrrrr




Ich wäre froh über ein bisschen Sonnenschein. Hier regnet es in Strömen.....


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Naja, aber net wenn der auf dienen Monitor scheint, und man irgendwie versucht sich so hinzusetzen, das moeglichst wenig auf den Monitor kommt. Das ist echt laestig. 
Ausserdem, der Chef beklagt sich das ich zu wenig kontakt hab mit den Mitarbeitern, meinen die das aendert scih wenn cih soweit "abseits" sitz? Oder die denken sich einfach, ach die is eh bald weg, dann kann di eauch da sitzen.
Hm cih glaub das 2. ^^


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Ich sitz direkt am Fenster das ist auch blöd weil ich dann den ganzen Tag ins helle schauen muß! Aber wenn die Sonne auf den Monitor scheint ist ja noch blöder! 

Na also ich versteh das mit deiner Platzumsetzung auch net! Ich mein ist schon etwas unverschämt! Und wer hat dir das gesagt? Oder bist einfach vertrieben worden als auf deinen alten Platz wolltest?


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Naja am Donnerstag abend kam ne Mail so gegen 11, das wir die Plaetze aendern, wegen der neuen Situation (KA was fuer ne neue Situation, hoechstens der neue Mitarbeiter) 
Und einige konnten sitzen bleiben, andere wurden umgesetzt. Wahrscheinlich weil der neue Mitarbeiter da mit reinsollte. Der sass namelich die letzten 2 Tage hier wo ich nun sitze. Aber warum warten die net einfach bis in 2 Wochen bis ich weg bin. Noeee, einfach ma abschieben.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Mmh aha. Naja aber das wäre ja dann auch blöd wenn der da für länger bleibt dann wird der ja seinen Schreibtisch schon mehr einrichten als jetzt wir als Praktikanten. Aber ist schon blöd! Naja egal wo du sitzt hauptsach du sitz in 3 Wochen net mehr dort  und mir ist solangsam auch egal was hier ist weil in 4 Wochen sitz ich auch net mehr hier


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Ja da hast du allerdings recht. Endlich dann 3 Wochen Ferien


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Hey, mir fällt grade auf, dass ihr in meinem Urlaub die "3000" gecknackt habt. Wer war denn der/die Glückliche?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

MiMi, wer sonst? ^^


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Stimmt da waren die hier wohl doch fleißiger als sie zugeben wollten  
Ich hab damit jedenfalls nix zu tun hatte nämlich auch Urlaub!


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Ja, und ich hatte es erst 5 Beitraege oder so spaeter mitbekommen ^^


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

hihi, so wars bei meinen 2000 oder was des nochmal war auch ^^


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Ja Ja wenn man mal einmal nicht hier ist!  TJA jetzt ist euch aber klar dass ich noch gern die nächste sogenannte "Schnapszahl" erreichen möchte! 3333


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

na dann los, schreib halt mal schnell 268 Beiträge ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Naja, das wird übermorgen so weit sein, wenn es hier soweiter geht, vllt auch schon morgen.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Soviel hab ich net zu erzählen


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Dann zeig uns, wie du bis 1.000.000.000 Zählen kannst....in Worten ^^


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Des könnte ich natürlich machen ABER dann würde sicherlich der Moderator kommen und alle Beiträge zusammenfassen oder mich gleich rausschmeissen


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht (bekommt den 3333 Beitrag möglichst schnell) gewinnt ^^


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Wir koennen einfach ja mal nen interessantes Thema raussuchen zum diskutiern ^^ Dann kriegen wir das schon schnell hin


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Ok also Themen wo wir immer viel drüber geredet haben war ja Alkohol


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Na dann erzähl doch mal von deinem "mein Freund musste mich heimtragen"-Alkoholerlebniss ^^


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Und darum sollten wir mal was neues finden. ^^
- Essen
- Geld ausgeben fuer Raketen/ Boeller
- nicht rauchen in Kneipen
- Benzinpreise
- Verbot von neuen Autos die zu viel Abgase ausstossen
... 
Vielleicht wisst ihr nochwas, oder hiervon gefaellt euch was ^^


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Wie gesagt das dachte der  Ich stand auf meinen Füssen und er hat sich halt bei mich festgehalten und etwas auf den richtigen (geraden) Weg gebracht! Könnte allerdings auch sein dass er betrunken war und sich deshalb an mir festgehalten hat  ODER ich war einfach müde!  könnte auch sein wenn ich müde bin kann ich ja net schnell laufen!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Sollen die anderen ruhig Geld ausgeben, für Raketen und Böller. Schön anzuschauen, aber mir kostet das zuviel.

Ich bin zwar ein Raucher, aber einen Vorteil hat das Verbot: Man stinkt nicht immer so eklig nach kaltem Rauch....


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Das mit den Raketen und Boellern bin ich der gleichen Meinung, ich geb da auch kein Geld mehr fuer aus. Hab ich ma mit 14 oder sog emacht, wo ich boeller geholt hab  Aber auch nru einmal.

Hab naemlich gestern abend im Fernseh gesehen, das die Wirte oft die Polizei rufen muessen, weil scih viele Gaste net daran halten, das die net rauchen duerfen.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hab keine Böller gekauft weil man in New York als Privatperson net böllern darf  aber ansonsten kauf ich da wenn dann so nen kleines Set für 5 Euro oder so aber so richtig wie manche da einkaufen das mach ich auch net. 

Ich hab auch schon Wirte gesehen die halten sich selbst net dran! Bei uns im Ort ist das einer und der läuft dauernd durch die Wirtschaft und raucht und meint er lässt sich in seiner eigenen Wirtschaft das rauchen nicht verbieten NAJA solange das die Polizei nicht mitbekommt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange das noch geht! Da wird man ja sicherlich saftliche Strafen bekommen?!


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2008)

Oh, das Nichtrauchergesetzt.... GÖTTLICH
Wenn ich jetzt in Discos Feier, hab ich aufeinmal genug Energie um 2 Nächte durchzufeiern. Und am nächsten Tag rochen die Klamotten immer noch wie nach dem waschen (bis auf das Parfüm). Endlich werden wir Nichtraucher nicht mehr vergiftet. Oh ich L-I-E-B-E dieses Gesetzt.

So jetzt muss ich meine Euporie etwas bremsen.

Auf Böller kaufen hatte ich dieses Jahr auch keinen Bock und, wer sagts denn, war genauso toll wie mit Böllern ^^


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Also hab ma geschaut, einmal hab cih was von 10 euro gelesen, einmal was von 100 udn einmal was von bis zu 1000. Aber die 10 und 1000 waren in nem Forum. Also nehm ich an kann man von bis zu 100 euro Strafe ausgehen. Und wenn der Chef selbst das da macht, wird bestimmt es extrem teuer, bzw das wird bestimmt geschlossen oder so.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Also hier in Bayern haben noch alle Raucher 6 Wochen Schonfrist, d. h. wenn er raucht und wird "erwischt" bekommt er keinen Ärger (wenn er sie gleich ausmacht).


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Naja ich glaub aber auch, dass es in der Disco net soo viel ausmacht. Waschen muss man die Klamotten danach so oder so. Allein schon wegen dem Rauch (Nebelmaschine), bzw vom schwitzen (ja man kann in der Disco tanzen, wer das net kennt ^^, bei den ganzen saeufern hier   )


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Häh häh ich kann auch tanzen in der Disco


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja ich glaub aber auch, dass es in der Disco net soo viel ausmacht. Waschen muss man die Klamotten danach so oder so. Allein schon wegen dem Rauch (Nebelmaschine), bzw vom schwitzen (ja man kann in der Disco tanzen, wer das net kennt ^^, bei den ganzen saeufern hier   )



Ich kann auch tanzen...aber nur wenn ich betrunken bin . Zumindest denk ich das dann...hihi


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

*tsss* das hab ich mir beim zuschauen schon desöfteren gedacht, dass manche Leute wohl denken umsomehr Alk umsobesser kann man tanzen!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Zum Glück geh ich sehr selten in Discos....^^


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Also ich geh da eh nur zum tanzen hin. Wenn ich da saufen wuerde, waere meine Ausdauer komplett im Ar*** und ich koennte gar net mehr tanzen. Ausserdem ist das viel zu teuer. Das lass ich lieber.


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

Aber ohne Alk is das auf jeden Fall nicht so lustig... und jetz nich sagen ich kann auch ohne Alkohol Spass haben.. jaaaa.. aber was für ein Spass


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Stimmt. Deswegen bin ich ja fast nie in Discos, weil ich es da nur aushalte wenn ich betrunken bin und das wiederum ist zu teuer.


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

@maza
Ich hab schon meinen Spass inner Disco. Da mach dir ma keine Sorgen, ich brauch nur meine Musik, Platz auf der Tanzflaeche und dann gehts ab  Dann gehen halt mal so 10 Euro fuer Wasser drauf, aber sicher kein Alkohol


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

Ja für euch Frauen is des au voll einfach.. ihr müssts ja niemand ansprechen.. zu euch kommen eh immer 1000 Typen... manchmal wünsch ich mir au i wär ne Frau... aber nur in dem Fall 
Aber OK.. jeder wie er's mag


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

Ja ich hätte aber manchmal eher gern meine Ruhe als dass mich dauernd irgendwelche Männer anreden! 

Seht ihr kaum kommt das Wort Alkohol vor und schon gehts wieder schlag auf schlag  

Mal nen anderes wichtiges Thema ich war grad auf der Toilette und hab im Spiegel bemerkt dass sich ein riesiger Pinkel genau in der Mitte meiner Stirn bildet NA TOLL ich seh aus wie ein Einhorn! Muß ich wohl verstärkt Make-up auftragen  aber da fällts ja auch auf.


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Und von den zugesoffenen Typen will ich sicher auch net angelabert werden ^^
Auch net von andern
Ich geh ja net in die Disco um abgeschleppt zu werden. Nochmal ich bin dort zum tanzen und spass dabei haben^^

@keks
Wie waers mit nem Stirnband?! So nen Ohrwaermer ding^^ Oder ne Muetze, die du tief ins Gesicht ziehst


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

Ja aber das sind auch essentiell wichtige Themen.. die kann man net nur so mit einem Satz abhandeln...
Das mit dem Pickel kenn ich.. hihi. .vorallem tritt der immer zu nem ganz ungünstigen Zeitpunkt auf.. zb wenn man n Date hat... 
Also ich empfehl in dem Fall immer Zinkcreme... gibts in der Apotheke und die trocknet den Pickel innerhalb 2 Tagen weg... die is ganz gut!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Tja, meine Frisur verdeckt die Stirn. Nase oder Kinn wären bei mir kritisch. 

Oh mann ich hör mich schon an wie ne' Tussi.


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

Haha... des glaub ich dir jetz aber mal net! Selbstbestätigung sucht jeder Mensch...
und es fühlt sich glaub net schlecht an, wenn man von gut aussehenden Männern angemacht wird... ich wiederhole... gut aussehend.. nicht übermäßig stark alkoholisierte  Xsichtselfmeter...


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

@maza
Klar ist das gut fuers Selbstwertgefuehl. Aber, trotzdem hab ich keine Lust auf die Typen inner Disse. 1. hab ich nen Freund und 2. wollen die die Maedels eh nur abschleppn ^^, jedenfalls die meisten (ja ich hatte damit schon des oefteren Erfahrungen, wo ich 16 war oder so, hatte ich einem auch ma meine Nummer gegeben, naja halt so, da er dann net bei mir landen konnte, kam er paar Wochen spaeter mit ner Freundin von mir zusammen  ) achja und 3. inner Disse ist net wirklich das entsprechende Licht um beurteilen zu koennen wie jemand ausschaut.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Haha... des glaub ich dir jetz aber mal net! Selbstbestätigung sucht jeder Mensch...
> und es fühlt sich glaub net schlecht an, wenn man von gut aussehenden Männern angemacht wird... ich wiederhole... gut aussehend.. nicht übermäßig stark alkoholisierte  Xsichtselfmeter...



Von denen rennen aber leider bei uns genug rum. Männliche und weibliche. Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit: 'Die inneren Werte zählen', die zählen natürlich, aber mit Xsichtselfmetern will ich nix zu tun haben^^.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@maza: JA ich werd gern von gut aussehendend Männern angesprochen aber irgendwie hab ich da net so Glück mit. Zu mir kommen immer Trottel mmh naja egal ich hab ja einen der reicht mir  

Ist diese Zinkcreme so komisch braun? Ich glaub das hatte ich auch mal zuhause?! Muß ich mal schauen. 

Ja zu den unpassendsten Momenten kommen die echt immer ich hatte jetzt seit August net wirklich viel Pickel und kaum besuch ich meinen Freund in den USA seh ich aus wie nen Streuselkuchen! NE NE 

@Ex1tus: NAJA ich hab zwar lange Haare aber wenn ich mir die ins Gesicht reinhänge dann seh ich leider nix mehr!


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

@MiMi Ja ok! Da haste recht! Die meisten wollen nur jmd abschleppen, aber es gibt auch Mädels die so denken! Ich mein, je nachdem in welcher Situation du gerade bist, suchst du natürlich auch was anderes. Und das mit dem Licht zählt nicht GAR NICHT zählt das 
So dunkel is da schon lang nicht mehr! 

@Exitus  Auf die inneren Werte kannste da eh net schaun... Und überhaupt such ich meine Freundin in erster Linie nach dem Aussehen aus.. und dann als nächstes lern ich sie kennen.. Vll klingt das jetz oberflächlich...aber is es eigentlich nur bedingt.  

@keks Hehe.. ja aber immerhin spricht dich jemand an! Und glaub mir, die besten Männer trauen sich nicht die gutaussehenden Frauen anzusprechen.. des machen nur die, die meinen sie hätten eh kei Chance 
Also die Zinkcreme bei uns is weiss ^^
Des braune was du vll meinst is Tonerde.. des entzieht den Mitessern die Feuchtigkeit.. des is au ganz gut... allerdings seh ich dann immer aus wie im Matsch gespielt :9


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

@ maza: Man sucht sich da auch oft instiktiv jemanden der zu einem passt.


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

@maza
Naja klar gibt es solche Frauen, aber es ging ja gerade nur aus miener Sicht ^^

Naja und von wegen innere Werte. Ich hab meinen Freund im i-net kennengelernt, somit hat mir erst der Character gefallen und dann das Aussehen, Problem geloest ^^


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

Woah nee, Freund ausm I-net würd i gar net packen glaub.. ne ne.. des is sowas was i ma überhaupt net vorstellen kann..


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Warum net? Meinen ersten hatte ich auch ausm i-net ^^ Waren immerhin 6 Jahre zusammen. Wohnten sogar nur 10 km auseinander , aber nach den 6 Jahren war einfach die Liebe weg.


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

Oha.. ich mein find ich ja toll aber... nee.. ich kann mir des net vorstelln... ich muss den gegenüber scho sehn wenn ich mit dem anbandel 
Des is mir viel zu viel Interaktivität.. ausserdem hab i gar kei Zeit in irgendwelche Chats zu gehn... da muss ich ZoggEn


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Also mich hätte das schon mal intressiert wie der aussieht! Habt ihr da keine Bilder ausgetauscht? Nachher wäre das so ein richtiger fetter, eckelhafter Kerl gewesen?! Ich mein jetzt solche Mensch wo man sich eckelt neben dran zu sitzen  

JA also ich will schon vorher sehen ob das ein ganz eckelhafter Typ ist! 

@maza: JA dann wird das wohl die Salbe sein! Mensch Mensch du kennst dich aber aus!


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Hihi, ich hab ihn ja in meinem CS clan kennengelernt, also nix im Chat ^^, eher im TS 

Edit:
@keks
Ja spaeter halt, wir haben uns halt im TS gut verstanden, dann abends auch ma im skype unterhalten, dann wurden halt irgendwann mal Bilder getauscht.


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

NA also und wenn der dann so wie nen Penner auf der Straße ausgesehen hätte dann hättest ihn ja sicherlich net genommen! Oder?!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Mmmh im Clan....wir sind bei uns im Clan zwar imo 50 aktive und ca. 20 nicht so aktive, aber keine weibliche Person....das ist, glaube ich ein "exotischer" Weg jemanden kennenzulernen.


----------



## maza (7. Januar 2008)

HA! Da kommts wieder raus... geil muss er sein ^^

@keks
Meine erste große Liebe hat sich nen ganzen Schrank mit so Zeugs gehalten und joa.. ich hab so einiges von ihr übernommen


----------



## keks1984 (7. Januar 2008)

@maza: AHA das ist sehr gut man kann nie genug Pickelwerkzeuge haben  

SO ich mach jetzt Feierabend


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Schoenen Feierabend, nach deinem ersten Arbeitstag ^^
Ich bin auch in 13 min weg  Endlich


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Machts gut, ihr 2...Ich muss hier noch ein bisschen "schmoren"....


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Wie lange denn noch?


----------



## MiMi (7. Januar 2008)

Hm naja ich mach mich mal. Schoenen abend ncoh. Und bis morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2008)

Noch 10 min wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen 

na dann werden wir mal schauen ob der Dienstag genauso schnell rum geht! Bei mir ging zumindest der Montag gestern schnell rum! 

Heut nacht hab ich das erste mal wieder gut geschlafen seid ich von den USA zurück bin! Bin die ganze Zeit immer erst um 2 rum eingeschlafen und um 4 oder 5 war ich schonwieder wach. Naja heut nacht bin ich zwar auch um 3 aufgewacht konnte aber nochmal einschlafen und war ganz erstaunt als ich dann aufeinmal den Wecker hörte. Wurde auch mal Zeit bin nämlich todmüde, hab seid Donnerstag 11 Stunden geschlafen und das ist für mich einfach zuwenig  

Und sonst alles klar bei euch?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Nojo, hab imo auch leichte Schlafprobleme. Kann auch immer erst auf 2,3 einschlafen. Ich muss zwar erst um 7 raus, aber ich bin normalerweise jemand der viel Schlaf braucht....


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen! Der liebe Schlaf ist doch prinzipiell immer zu kurz! 
Mein Chef hat sich gerade krank gemeldet.. juhuuuuuuu
kommt, wir laufen alle nackt durchs büro... *los*


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

Ja also unter der Woche da hab ich eigentlich meistens net viel mehr als 6 1/2 Stunden Schlaf! Ich steh um halb 7 auf und meistens wirds doch 0 Uhr bis ich endlich schlafe, was im Normalfall nicht mit Schlafstörungen zu tun hat sondern damit dass ich einfach zu lange TV schau. Dafür schlaf ich dann Samstag und Sonntag schön aus! 

Aber wenn man halt nur mal 3 Stunden im Durchschnitt schläft das reicht mir halt auch net und so erholsam ist das ja auch nicht, nach der kurzen Zeit bin ich noch net richtig im Tiefschlaf. NAJA ich hoffe dass das ich jetzt mal endlich wieder durchschlafen kann. Ich hätte auch nie gedacht dass mir das was aus macht mit dem Jetlag! Ich bin am Donnerstag abend um 19:20 in New York abgeflogen und dann halt um halb 9 in Frankfurt angekommen während dem Flug konnt ich net schlafen daher hab ich dann bis Freitag um 22 Uhr durchgemacht und war echt sehr müde  also dachte ich da penn ich bis Samstag mittag durch. TJA dem war aber nicht so bin um 4 wach gewesen und um 10 rum morgens bin ich dann müde geworden. Naja und am Samstag auf Sonntag warens irgendwie auch nur 2 Stunden schlaf ... Gestern war ich richtig froh als 6 Uhr war und ich mich mal langsam fürs Geschäft fertig machen durfte mein Chef hat sich schon gewundert weil ich echt Punkt 7 hier war  im Normalfall bin ich immer so 20 nach 7 da ABER so Punkt 7 war ich noch nicht hier! Hab ihm dann alles erzählt und er hat sich fast todgelacht und gestern um 10 kam er dann zu mir und meinte er wolle nur mal schauen ob ich eingeschlafen bin HA HA 

Mein Chef ist heut auch noch nicht da! Normalerweise ist der immer um 7 schon da ABER er hat wohl heute morgen Handwerker im Haus und kommt daher später. Ich hab daher bis jetzt auch noch net wirklich viel gemacht


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen, bin auch endlich da. 
Naja mein Tag gestern ging net schnell rum, und das wird sich heute wohl auch net aendern. Ich hab keine LUst zu fragen wie man das testet. Dann kommen nur so viele Probleme, ich seh das schon 
Innerhalb der Woche bin ich eig immer so zwischen viertel nach 10 und 11 im Bett. Gestern abend aber hat der ueber uns wieder Musik gemacht, gegen 12 is mein Freund hoch und hat bescheid gesagt, der hat sich gewundert das man das hoert, weil das war der schraeg ueber uns, und net direkt ueber uns naja dann war Ruhe.


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

Ich muß als nachts auch meinem Bruder mal rüber schreien dass er mal seinen TV leiser machen soll. Der ist nämlich auch taub, hab ich jedenfalls so das Gefühl manchmal aber ist auch kein Wunder wenn man im Auto die Musik so laut hat dass wir das geschreie schon hören wenn er in die Straße reinfährt!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Geschreie? Was hört der denn so?


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus 
Ich glaub das ist egal, bei welcher Musik man so extrem laut dreht das man schreien muss

Achja eigentlich hab ich ja immer nur die Hopper gesehen die Musik aufm Handy laut gemacht haben, gestern hab ich auch 2 gesehen die haben Techno laufen lassen. Auchw enn das meine Musik ist, das nervt genauso und hoert sich schrecklich an!


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

EM wie nennt man denn das keine Ahnung. So die Richtung Totehosen, Sonata Arctica für mich ist dass halt geschreie ich hör eher Dance, Techno


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Nene, Toten Hosen ist kein geschreie.


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

sowas? hört hier denn keiner normale Musik?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Doch, doch, der Typ von Hosen kann weder singen noch shouten noch wasweißich.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

LoL maza, was ist denn normale Musik? Das gibts net, jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack, hatten wir das net schonmal?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Kann dir nicht ganz zustimmen. Ich finde, man kann normale Musik schon sagen. Das wäre halt dann das was ein Großteil der Bevölkerung hört. Also das was auf den "großen" Radiosendern läuft.


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

@Maza: Doch ICH hör auch gern Pop oder halt die Musik der Radiosender  das hab ich jetzt net genau alles oben hingeschrieben! Ich hör auch mal gern Schlager so auf Partys  

Manche Lieder wo mein Bruder hört finide ich schon dass da nur rumgeschrieen wird! Weiß jetzt net genau von wem das ist!


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Also alles was nich im Radio laeuft is unnormale Musik? Hallo? Alle was es nich bei H&M und C&A zu kaufen gibt sind keine normalen Klamotten? Alles was man net so bei Aldi und Lidl kaufen kann ist kein normales Essen?!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Ich meine hier normal im Sinne von gewöhnlich, gebräuchlich, verbreitet.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Naja, es gibt auch sehr sehr sehr viele die andere Musik hoeren, sonst wuerde es ja im Internet dafuer net spezielle Radiosender geben, bzw in HOlland gibts sogar nen weit verbreiteten Radiosender wo auch nur Technorichtungen (House, Trance, Hardstyle) laufen.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Das ist mir schon klar, ich hör auch sehr selten "normale" Musik. Aber du wirst jetzt nicht behaupten das es im Vergleich zur normalen Musik viele sind, die bei Hardstyle ihren Rumpelstilzchentanz abziehen ^^.


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ja also im Grunde kann man das nicht verallgemeinern, aber so die RadioCharts oder Partymusik ist meiner Meinung halt mainstream und joa, des hören halt viele!
Gott sei dank sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden so das sich hier niemand aufregen muss ^^
Ich hör gern RnB und Black.. SoulVibes und so...
aber wie gesagt.. jeder wie er mag 
(aber techno geht trotzdem net ^^^^)


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

@maza
Fuer mich geht RnB net ^^ Und Schlager, ohwei, fast alle deutschen (sorry aber is nunmal so, bei Hollaendern/ Russen hab cih das noch net erlebt) gehn ab auf Schlager / Partymusikschlager oder wie auch immer(vorallem wennse gesoffen haben, jaja ichw eiss das Thema wieder) Aber es ist nunmal so. Ich hasse Schlager, wie kann man sowas hoern?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Ich kann sie normalerweise auch überhaupt nicht ausstehen, aber ja, wenn ich besoffen bin, dann find ich die prima.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

OH man, solche Leute grrrrrr. Entweder mag ich Musik oder net. Dann aendert das, ob ich was gesoffen hab, auch nix dran!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Was bist du denn schon wieder so aggressiv?


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ja aber das is Party-Mukke... wenn du betrunken bist is es dir eh egal was da kommt...
und wenn deine Kumpels alle dabei sind und alle zusammen singen.. jahaa.. Männerfreundschaft ist was tolles 
und i glaub au das mehr Männer so Schlager gut finden weil se sich dann an solche Abende erinnern ^^


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

JIPI das Alk-Thema geht wieder los  

Also ich hör mal so nen Schlager je nachdem was es halt ist jetzt net da die Volksmusik vom Musikantenstadl oder wie das heißt. Aber manchmal hör ich das schon als. Hat aber nix mit Alk zu tun!  

Ich hör eh eigentlich sehr viele Musikrichtungen das kommt bei mir immer auf das jeweilige Lied an!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Das ist das gute daran! Selbst wenn du das Lied noch nie in deinem Leben gehört hast, kannst du trotzdem mitsingen....

edit: Wobei....ich glaub es ist eher das schlechte^^.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Ne ne, selbst wenn ich mal voll bin, oder angeheitert oder was auch immer, dann mag ich das trotzdem net. Kann man denn net seine Musik die man sonst hoert, auf Partys hoern? Noe, am besten lauthals mitgroelen, oh man, ich weiss chon warum ich net auf Schuetzenfeste geh, oder ungern auf deutsche Partys


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ne ne, selbst wenn ich mal voll bin, oder angeheitert oder was auch immer, dann mag ich das trotzdem net. Kann man denn net seine Musik die man sonst hoert, auf Partys hoern? Noe, am besten lauthals mitgroelen, oh man, ich weiss chon warum ich net auf Schuetzenfeste geh, oder ungern auf deutsche Partys



Hey, geht mir genauso. Aber wenn man unterwegs ist, lässt sich das schlecht vermeiden, da es passend zu unserem Musikgeschmack (fast) keine Kneipen, Partys, Diskos gibt. Ab und an Konzerte, da tanz ich dann auch und trink dort dann auch oft keinen Alkohol.


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Lol? Schützenfeste? Was das denn?
Und warum deutsche Parties?...
Gehst du auch mal normal weg? I weiss ja net.. aber ab 4-5 sind das die Super-rausschmeiss-lieder.. ich finds supreme 
(fettes brot - jein)
btw.. woher kommst du, wenn du sagst "deutsche parties" ?


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Schuetzenfest, Volksfest, alles in der Richtung
Ja ich geh normal weg, in die Disco. Undda geh ich aber nur hin, wenn cih weiss das meine Musik da laeuft ^^
Deutsche parties, weil ich auch deutsch-russen als freundinnen hab/ ich in holland studiere arbeite und dort auch schon mit auf parties war. Die partys sind einfach anders. Es werden auf jeden fall keine Schlager gehoert!


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ja Volksfest.. pff.. da geh ich au net hin.. Des mal ober Prollo...
Aber ok.. jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Jap, russische Partys sind anders, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen .


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Ich hab halt auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das auf ner deutschen Party, wenn man da net saeuft wird man dumm angeschaut, "loooss ich will dich besoffen sehn" und auf der russischen musst du net mitsaufen, wenn man da sagt man trinkt net, aber trotzdem mit Party macht, isses auch in Ordnung


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ja dann.. falsche Freunde würd ich sagen...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Das kommt immer auf die Leute an.


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

Mmh also ich finde auch dass das net mit Deutschland oder Holand sondern mit den Leuten zu tun hat! Also ob die einen nun jetzt zum trinken zwingen mein ich! 

Es kommt halt auf die Party an wo man ist, was da grad für Musik läuft! Also wir haben mal im Februar ne "ApreSkiParty" gemacht und da lief dann halt auch mehr Schlager bzw. so Lieder die auf SkiPartys kommen, Dance oder Harcore Techno passt halt zu sowas nicht!


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Naja, nein. Es war ja net boese gemeint. Woltle damit nur sagen, das einfach die meisten davon ausgehen, dass man ohne Alk net feiern kann. So seht ihr das ja auch!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Nicht immer. Wie ich vorhin geschrieben habe, trinke ich, wenn ich auf Konzerten bin wenig bis garnichts. Und manchmal trink ich auch so beim fortgehen nichts.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Und hast du trotzdem deinen Spass?


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann auch ohne Alk feiern also ich muß ja manchmal auch mal heim fahren und da trink ich ja dann nix! Und ich trink auch net zum betrunken werden sondern es kommt halt dann manchmal einfach dazu. Sprich ich hab ja an Silvester nicht geplant dass ich mich jetzt mal ordentlich zusaufe ABER irgendwie hat´s mir geschmeckt und dann kam es halt dazu. 

NAJA das hatten wir ja schonmal du feierst halt eher ohne Alk und wir sind halt so dass wir mal gern trinken. Da hat halt jeder seine Meinung. 

Es gab davon abgesehen auch schon Partys da dachten alle ich bin betrunken weil ich wie wild getanz hab und dauernd irgend nen sch.. gemacht hab und als ich ans Auto lief haben die erst gemerkt dass ich gar nix getrunken hab. Somit kann ich auch Party machen ohne zu trinken

SO jetzt mach ich aber erstmal Mittagspause. Bis um 13 Uhr ich geh mal zum MediaMarkt


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und hast du trotzdem deinen Spass?



Ach komm, zynisch brauchst du jetzt nicht zu werden.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Lol nix zynisch ^^.. ICh wollts nur wissen, weil das halt gestern und eben auch erst so rueberkam, als ob man ohne alk keinen Spass haben kann... , bin nun zu faul zum raussuchen wer das gestern geschrieben hatte


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Ich kann ohne Alk auf "deutschen Parties" keinen Spass haben...Sonst will ich gleich wieder weg.....


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Mal ganz im ernst.. Ich glaub wir verstehen hier unter Spass unterschiedliche Sachen...^^
Wenn ich Spass will... dann muss ich mich betrinken weil ich mich sonst net trau.. 
so seh ich das ^^


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Das mein ich naemlich. 
Also spass haben ist fuer mich, wenn man sich wohlfuehlt, mit den anderen lachen kann, evtl tanzen kann zu guter Musik die einem gefaellt oder bloedsinn machen kann (einfach mal barfuss den berg runter rehen, weils mit den flip flops oder sonstigen schuhen net geht). Wenn man sich halt amusiert mit den andern.


----------



## yellowspam (8. Januar 2008)

Also ich trink sehr selten was, wenn ich mal fortgehe dann hab ich mit meinen Friends trozdem Spass..gut ich brauch auch keinen Alk um Sch... zu machen. Mir ist sowieso nix zu bloed.


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Neues Thema:


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

@maza
Du darfst uns erzaehlen, was du unter Spass verstehst.


----------



## yellowspam (8. Januar 2008)

Neues thema: Obst ^^


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Ne, ich will nu wissen was maza unter Spass versteht.


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

Mmh naja also ich glaube kaum dass wir hier auf eine Meinung kommen! 

Sorry aber manchmal dann gehört für mich einfach etwas trinken dazu, bedeutet dann nicht dass ich mich zusauf sondern einfach nen BacardiOrange oder sonst was trink weil es grad lustig ist und das trinken mir schmeckt! Sprich ich trinke nicht um lustig zu werden sondern ich trinke weil es gerade lustig ist und ich Spass habe!

EDIT: OH da hat sich meine Seite wohl nicht schnell genug aktualisiert. NAJA mit Obst hatte mein Beitrag zu tun nämlich Orange


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

@keks
Ja es sagtja auch niemand was gegen nen Glas. Es geht ja um dieses stumpfe ich besauf mich total damit ich spass habe. Und net ich trink gerade weils lustig ist, und weils mir schmeckt.


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

"Lieber widerlich als wieder nicht" ^^


----------



## ink (8. Januar 2008)

Isschh kaan n nisch oo ohhne waas schuu tringgn lebn


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

@maza: Ist das dein Lebensmotto?  

Ich kenne ein Lied da heißt .... saufen, saufen, saufen, saufen, fressen und fic....  Das passt doch perfekt zu unserem Thema


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Hey das lied kenn ich auch 

Ne das ist nicht mein Lebensmotto aber ich bin 23 und ich will mich jetz ausleben.
Seh das bei meinen Freunden jetzt ziemlich krass! Die sind alle schon mind 3 Jahre in ner Beziehung und... joa.. so richtig glücklich wirken die nicht. Und mir reichts jetz auch von Beziehungen erstmal. Hab einfach keine Lust mehr... Schatz hier - Schatz da...
Bin grad so bissi eigenständig am werden ...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

@ MiMi: So, ich fasse meine Aussagen nochmal zusammen. Es geht auch ohne Alkohol, aber manchmal eben überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Maza hat immer noch net gesagt, was er unter spass versteht.


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ja doch... 
"Lieber widerlich als wieder nicht"^^
ist aber nicht ernst gemeint... Spass ist nicht definierbar


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Ja doch, du kannst dohc sagen, bei was du spass hast.


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

@maza: Das kenn ich! Ich hatte auch mal nen Freund der hat mich total eingeengt und ich war einfach noch nicht bereit mich so auf ne Beziehung einzulassen und wollte noch meinen Spass haben.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Natuerlich darf man in ner Beziehung den andern net einengen, und man muss genug Freiraeumen haben (obwohl einige das einengen ja moegen ^^), dann kann man acuh spass inner Beziehung haben.


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ja wie gesagt.. später wieder!
So jetz aber... wir könnten über Vitamine reden...


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Vitamine? Sowas gesundes? neee IIHHH ^^


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Mhh ok.. kennt sich vll jemand mit Knorpeltransplantationen aus? bzw mit Knorpel-OP's?


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Hm nein, wozu macht man sowas?


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Um beschädigten Knorpel aus dem Knie zu entfernen und ihn durch gesunden neuen zu ersetzen


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Hm, hab ma eben geschaut, also hab bisher nur gelesen das man das vermeiden sollte, wenn man das irgendwie vermeiden kann. Und das das wohl ziemlich gefaehrlich sein soll. Wie aktuell das nun war, weiss ich net.


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

Wo is überhaupt dieser Knorpel  EDIT: OK Frage beantwortet! 

Hört sich nicht sehr toll an


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

http://www.martha-maria.de/kh-nbg/imgs_n/kniegelenk.jpg
DA ^^
Und gebt net knorpeltransplantation unter bilder bei google an. Ich haette erst Kniegelenk eingeben sollen und dnan auf Bilder wechseln, Pfui


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ja is halt no net so schlimm bei mir aber ich kann kein Leistungssport mehr machen ohne Schmerzen und joa... i will aber


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

Intressant danke MiMi 

Bäh also ich stell mir grad vor wie die das machen IGITT mir tut schon mein Knie weh!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Ja is halt no net so schlimm bei mir aber ich kann kein Leistungssport mehr machen ohne Schmerzen und joa... i will aber



Was machst du denn? Dreisprung^^?


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Hehe! Ne Handball...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Jo, Handball ohne Kniebelastung......das wird schwierig^^.


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub aber du solltest dann lieber den Sport lassen, bevor man so ne OP machen laesst. 

Ich glaub ich geh heut um 4. Mir is ja sooo langweilig.


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ne ne.. Sport lassen geht gar net... Leben ohne Sport is ja wie... ja oha.. nee.. des geht net...
Ja ich geh heut au um 4... mag au nimma.. muss no lernen.. 
wünsch euch was! bis morgen


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Naja, aber du wenn du Pech hast, was ich dir natuerlich net wuensche, und die OP schief geht, koenntest du vllt dein Knie gar net mehr benutzen. Und dann


----------



## maza (8. Januar 2008)

Ja des mag sein.. aber wenn ichs net machen lass kann i au nix mehr machen.. schwimmen und fahrrad fahren und sowas alles.. da is es eh egal ob ichs machen lass oder net, weil des is kei sport für mich... und so hab i no ne chance das i mal no was machen kann..


----------



## MiMi (8. Januar 2008)

Naja, wenn du selbst riskieren willst, das du nach der OP dann net mal mehr richtig laufen kannst. 

So ich mach mich mal, schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Hmpf. Bin ich dann allein oder wie? 

Ich soll eigtl ein paar Entwürfe für ein Katalogdesign machen, aber hier rennen wirklich ständig irgendwelche Leute vorbei und rufen sich etwas zu und rufen mich an und fragen mich was und noch vieles mehr. Wie soll ich mich so konzentrieren?


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: NE ich bin noch hier


----------



## kaMii (8. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube das um die Uhrzeit noch genügend Leute arbeiten müssen, stellt sich nur die Frage wieviele die Zeit finden hier was rein zu schreiben


----------



## keks1984 (8. Januar 2008)

So ich geh jetzt auch. 

Bis morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2008)

Jop, aber es es ist halt eine gewisse "Stammkundschaft" da .


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

Morgen 

jipi schon ist Mittwoch und bald ist Wochenende! 

@Ex1tus: So So die Stammkundschaft  stimmt hast Recht die gibts hier!


----------



## yellowspam (9. Januar 2008)

Moin,Moin! So früh schon da?


----------



## kaMii (9. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Jop, aber es es ist halt eine gewisse "Stammkundschaft" da .



Du meinst die vier Personen, die den Thread hier am Leben erhalten und zu denen keks und du gehören ?

Freue mich schon wieder voll auf das Wochenende, die erste Woche nach dem Urlaub dauert einfach ewig egal wie man es anstellt...


----------



## yellowspam (9. Januar 2008)

Jaja..aber es ist eh schon Mittwoch ^^ Mein Chef ist heute glücklicherweise beim Ministerium, da könnwa es etwas ruhiger angehen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Morgen...

Jop, mal schauen...könnte sein das mein Chef heute nach Barcelona fliegt, dann wirds hier auch ein bisschen ruhiger


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@kaMii: JA die wird Ex1tus meinen  

@yellowspam: Bin immer so ab viertel 8 im Geschäft ABER da im normalfall so früh noch keiner da ist bzw. nicht zurückschreib meld ich mich erst um 8 rum! Vorher check ich Emails... also soviel arbeit ich auch nicht. Hier ist auch nicht viel los bin die einzigste im Büro der Chef ist in seinem Büro und im Zimmer weiter noch 2 Leute das wars  also kann man es gemütlich angehen lassen.


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Morgen.
So, hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Am Montag is bei uns nämlich der Fileserver abgeschmiert und hat die I-Net Verbindung mit gerissen.

Juhu, ich bin heute allein im Büro ^^


----------



## yellowspam (9. Januar 2008)

@Keks: Cool.. bin auch ummer um 10 vor 8 da.. machs genauso, mails checken und dann ab 8 schreiben ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Weil ihr gerade von E-Mails labert....Ich hab gestern von einer Kollegin 8 Mails (pdf hier, bild da, tralala) und ca. 6-8 Anrufe bekommen. Die ruft den ganzen Tag irgendwelche Leute aus dem Betrieb an und verteilt ihre Arbeit auf die. Die könnte auch einfach mal ihr Gehirn einschalten, aber nein, zu was hat man denn ein Telefon und Outlook.....


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Nö net wirklich wir hatten´s gestern mal wieder über Alkohol und ob man das zum Party machen braucht ... sind aber wie immer zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen! Ach und dann will sich maza noch ne KnorpelOP machen lassen  sonst gibts nix neues. 

@yellowspam: JA bei uns truddeln hier meistens um 9 rum alle ein! Ich bin lieber früher da und dafür kann ich gehen wenn alle noch hier arbeiten.


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

So, ich denk bis morgen haben wir die 333 oder?
Da keiner bei mir im Büro ist, werde ich hier wohl mehr als sonst schreiben ^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen Leute, 
endlich Mittwoch, und noch ein langweiliger Tag wird folgen


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

@MIMI
Na dann müssen wir was dagegen machen. Ich darf mich heute auch nicht langweilen, sonst schlaf ich ein ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Beschäftige dich doch mit was....du könntest z. B. ASCI-Art lernen^^.


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Theoretisch muss ich mien Programm ncoh testen, so auf ca 50 Handys. Aber ich will net, hab angst das es auf 40 oder mehr net en wird ^^
Ausserdem steht noch was in den Requirements wovon ich keine Ahnugn hab, und der chef mir das bisher auch noch net erklaert hat ^^ Hatte was mit PHP glaub ich zu tun, weil wo ich den Chef da was gefragt hatte, was ich da fuer den Server programmieren muss, hatte er mir was kurz global erklaert und danng esagt "mach mal"


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen...
Hola is hier heut scho was los! 
@Matze: WB 

Ja ich darf heut au net einschlafen... also erzählts mal was schönes ^^
zum Beispiel was bei euch heut in der kantine gibt... bei uns gibts kässpatzen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Haha, Kantine^^. Wenn wir sowas hätten...

Ich lauf 5 Minuten heim und ess da was....


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Wir haben keine Kantine. Wir haben ne Kueche, da steht ne Mikrowelle, so fertigsuppen und 2 Kuehlschraenke achja und so nen Sandwitch Toaster ding.


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Kantine in einem 3 Mann Betrieb... nö!


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

MENSCH MENSCH  heut gehts ja Schlag auf Schlag hier  

Soviel ist sonst nicht los  

Bei uns gibts ne Kantine und zwar gibts heute: 

1. Kalbsbratwurst mit Zwiebelsoße, Rotkohl und Kartoffelpüree
2. Hähnchenbrustfilet Toscana mit Blattspinatfüllung
3. Pastabuffet, Salatbuffet, Gemüsebuffet, Nachtischbuffet


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Hihi^^
Ok sorry... kein guter Start.. 
daaaaaaannnnnnnnnn ..... weiss i au nix


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Bei uns gibts ne Kantine und zwar gibts heute:
> 
> 1. Kalbsbratwurst mit Zwiebelsoße, Rotkohl und Kartoffelpüree
> 2. Hähnchenbrustfilet Toscana mit Blattspinatfüllung
> 3. Pastabuffet, Salatbuffet, Gemüsebuffet, Nachtischbuffet



Dann hätte ich gerne die 2 und die 3 und die  2...


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Ihhgitt Spinat, sowas widerliches. Und Gemuesebuffet wenn ich das schon hoere, pufi. Ach und Kartoffelpueree ighti.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ich würde da alles essen... außer es gibt Auberginen..bäääh sowas ekliges!


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

@MIMI
Wohl kein Gemüse-Fan ^^


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

LOL MiMi... wo holst du dir dann so deine Vitamine für den Tag?


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> LOL MiMi... wo holst du dir dann so deine Vitamine für den Tag?



Warscheinlich Hauptsächlich Vitamin F¹ und F²
(Fleisch und Fisch)


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Vitamine? 
Naja ich ess halt jeden Tag auf Arbeit ne Banane udn 2 Aepfel. Und neuerdings ess ich auch mal ab un zu Rosenkohl.


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Kannst gern kommen  Gibts von 12 - 13:30 Uhr Essen 

Ich mag auch kein Spinat aber ansonsten würde ich das auch essen. Ich geh aber heut abend mit meinen "Schwiegereltern in spe" Essen weil "Schwiegerpapa in spe" Geburtstag hat, daher werd ich mich heut mittag zurückhalten. 

@MiMi: Aber etwas Gemüse wirst doch wohl essen oder?


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Kannst gern kommen  Gibts von 12 - 13:30 Uhr Essen


Vorsicht, am Schluß tu ich das wircklich ^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Ich ess auch eigentlich keine Kartoffeln, nur Kartoffelpfannkuchen und Pellkartoffeln (evtl auch Bratkartoffeln). Sonst ess ich eig jeden Mittag nur Reis oder Nudeln halt mit Fleisch und/ oder Ketchup/ Kaese.


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Ok.. mal langsam! Kein Gemüse aber dafür Rosenkohl? Das ekligste überhaupt?
OMG.. 
Und keine Kartoffeln? Keine Pommes? Du bist merkwürdig


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Ok.. mal langsam! Kein Gemüse aber dafür Rosenkohl? Das ekligste überhaupt?
> OMG..
> Und keine Kartoffeln? Keine Pommes? Du bist merkwürdig



Hmm, das scheint eine Art Rätsel zu sein...^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Rosenkohl ist eins von den wenigen was ich mag ^^ Hab ich nun aber auch schon ewig net merh gegessen und nun gabs das zu Weihnachten und bin wieder auf den geschmack gekommen ^^
Ja ok, wer isst schon keine Pommes ^^


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Hihi! Den Freund von ihr möcht ich mal sehn... der hat wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit ein großes Fragezeichen über seinem Kopf  ^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

@maza
Der kennt das schon, er meint dann bleibt ihm mehr zu essen ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Hihi! Den Freund von ihr möcht ich mal sehn... der hat wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit ein großes Fragezeichen über seinem Kopf  ^^



Oder er hat das Nachfragen schon aufgegeben ^^


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Oh man ^^
Wer kocht bei euch dann immer?


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> @maza
> Der kennt das schon, er meint dann bleibt ihm mehr zu essen ^^



Ok, so gesehen, eine echt gute Eigenschaft von dir ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Hihi! Den Freund von ihr möcht ich mal sehn... der hat wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit ein großes Fragezeichen über seinem Kopf  ^^



Obwohl ich schon lange kein WoW mehr gespielt habe, erinnert mich "ein großes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf" sofort daran...


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Entweder derjenige der erst zuhause ist, oder wir zusammen wenn wir Auflauf machen oder so. Fuer ihn ist die Hauptsache das Fleisch mit drin/ dabei ist ^^


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

POMMES brauch ja wohl jeder  ohne Pommes mit Ketchup kann ich nicht leben!

Stimmt Rosenkohl ist echt sehr eklig! bäh


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Naja ich ess ja auch auf ein Brot Nutella mit Kaese oder Nutella mit Marmelade oder Marmelade mit Kaese (das letzte kennt glaub ich fast jeder). 
Oder bei Pellkartoffeln ess ich auch wohl gerne Apfelmus dazu, wie wohl viele, udn natuerlich Rollmops aber dann wird natuerlich der Rollmops auch mit Apfelmus gegessen ^^. Also meine ma fand das immer sehr eklig ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja ich ess ja auch auf ein Brot Nutella mit Kaese oder Nutella mit Marmelade oder Marmelade mit Kaese (das letzte kennt glaub ich fast jeder).
> Oder bei Pellkartoffeln ess ich auch wohl gerne Apfelmus dazu, wie wohl viele, udn natuerlich Rollmops aber dann wird natuerlich der Rollmops auch mit Apfelmus gegessen ^^. Also meine ma fand das immer sehr eklig ^^



Ich bin kein Arzt, aber für mich klingt das nach Schwanngerschaft


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Ja ok, das ja dann nicht ganz so schlimm und zusammen machts dann au wenigstens no bissi Spass 

@Exitus: Hehe..du wirst lachen.. in dem Moment hab ich auch an WoW gedacht ^^


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Rollmops mit Apfelmus hört sich sehr geil an... Des muss i fast au mal probiern ^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

@Matze
Dann muesste ich schon seitdem ich 10 oder 11 oder sonst was bin, schwanger sein ^^. Ich sag schon immer, an dem Tag wo ich anfang normale zu essen, bin ich glaub ich schwanger ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

@MiMi
Vieleicht hast du auch einen ungeboren Siamesischen Zwilling irgenwo in dir, der natürlich auch genärt werden muss ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ich ess auch gern Apfel oder Banane mit Nutella...

@ maza: Jaja, ich glaub jeder der schonmal WoW gepsielt hat, wird bei diesem Part mind. schmunzeln^^.


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

Ich bin immernoch schockiert wegen den Pommes 

Bäh Rollmops alleine find ich schon ecklig


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

@keks
Wieso schockiert wegen der Pommes?
Ich sagte doch, wer mag schon keine Pommes.


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Ja jeder mag Pommes... 
aber nochmal auf den Rollmops zurück zu kommen... des muss i echt ausprobiern ^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Hihi maza, ja mach des ^^ Ich kanns nru empfehlen, aber dann auch Pellkartoffeln dazu ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Naja, 
Pellkartoffeln mit Rollmops, kein Ding.
Pellkartoffeln mit Apfelmus, kein Ding.
Rollmops mit Apfelmus, eher nicht^^.


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Naja aber probiern kann man doch mal ^^


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Also jetzt wirds absurd...^^ Pellkartoffeln zu Apfelmuss UND Rollmops?
Mir langts jetz mit euren Geschmacksverwirrungen... Sonst noch jemand der mal wieder aus der Art schlägt?


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Man isst doch immer Apfelmus zu Pellkartoffeln udn dazu gibts auch sehr oft Rollmops, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Nein.. des hab i no nie ghört.. Apfelmus mit Kartoffeln so zu essen..i kenn nur Reiberdatschi.... da find i des au ok.. aber pellkartoffeln? da gibts bei uns nur quark und butter zu


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Man isst doch immer Apfelmus zu Pellkartoffeln udn dazu gibts auch sehr oft Rollmops, wo ist das Problem?



Problem ist, dass es für die Meisten wiederlich ist. Jetzt hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du gibst zu, dass du in diesem Punkt von normalen Menschen abweichst
oder
2. Machs wie die so genannten Feinschmecker und nenn dieses Essen: "Kullinarisch", "Exotisch" oder "Spezialität" 

^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

oder 

3. du fährst zu jedem von uns und verprügelst ihn/sie. Dann hast du auch recht ^^.


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Also bei uns hier in der Gegend, isst jeder fast Pellkartoffeln mit Apfelmus und Rollmops gibts halt auch oft dazu.


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Ihr seits soo krank ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Ihr seits soo krank ^^


Juhu, doch noch einer mit 'normalen' Geschmacksnerven 11


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Sooo, MiMi ich hab eine Frage an dich....Wir wollten im Sommer vllt mal Urlaub in Holland machen. 

1. Lohnt sich das?
2. Kannst du was empfehlen?
3. Gibt es was zu beachten (außer das ich nicht loslache wenn einer von denen den Mund aufmacht ^^)?


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: OH sorry das mit den Pommes hab ich net so kapiert! Überhaupt hab ich grad net so oft reingeschaut hier und wurde von den vielen Beiträgen überrascht. 

Aber echt Pellkartoffeln mit Apfelmus das hab ich auch noch nie gehört. 

@Ex1tus: Du mußt natürlich aufpassen dass dich keiner mit nem Wohnwagen überfährt


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> 3. Gibt es was zu beachten (außer das ich nicht loslache wenn einer von denen den Mund aufmacht ^^)?



JA, in Amsterdam gibt es ernsthaft straßen, in denen es ein Schild gibt, welches besagt, dass du in dieser Straße keinen Joint rauchen darfst ^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Wieso will man in Holland Urlaub machen, das waer ja als wenn man in Deutschland Urlaub macht?!
Beachten? Naja uns wurde mal, als wir bei ner Disco draussen mit ner Flasche Cola Bier (selbst mitgebracht) rumliefen, von nem anderen Passanten gesagt das man net mit Alkohol so draussen rumlaufen darf. Ob das so stimmt kp. Achja und die kennen alle kein Cola Bier, gibts uach net so zu kaufen ^^ Aber ich denk ma das trinkst du eh net. 
Sonst, hm, beim McDonalds ist das keine richtige Mayo bei der Pommes sondern eher so ne Remoulade. Beim BurgerKing glaub cih auch


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Wieso will man in Holland Urlaub machen, das waer ja als wenn man in Deutschland Urlaub macht?!
> (..)



Siehste, sowas weiß ich doch net. Ich hab gedacht Kultur und alles mögliche wäre anders als in Germany.....


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Fahr doch lieber wo in Urlaub wo schoenes Wetter ist, und es viel guenstiger ist, so Bulgarien oder so war richtig geil.


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Alle die sagen sie fahren zwecks der Kultur nach Holland sind alte Leute oder Lügerers!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Alle die sagen sie fahren zwecks der Kultur nach Holland sind alte Leute oder Lügerers!



Ich wollte jetzt eigtl. nur einen Smiley machen, aber ich muss was schreiben, sagt er mir ^^.


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Ich sag dazu nur PFUI IHHHGITTTIIIGITITT BAH


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich sag dazu nur PFUI IHHHGITTTIIIGITITT BAH



So schlimm sind alte Leute auch nicht ^^.


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

HAHA, als ob es um die alten Leute gehen wuerde, nenene


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

Ich wollt auch grad schreiben, die Leute gehn dort zum einkaufen hin


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Jaja... voll erwischt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> HAHA, als ob es um die alten Leute gehen wuerde, nenene



Na um was denn sonst? *unschuldig guck*
Vielleicht noch um die "Lügerers"....Aber hey, jedes mal wenn ich zu der einen aus meinem Betrieb "Guten Tag" sag, ist das eine Lüge^^.


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Hm, ok wie du meinst ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ha! Ich bin der Gott der Ablenkung!


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Ja eben! Lüge oder nicht... egal. Wann fährst du? I fahr mit.. zwecks der "Kultur"..


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Sag mir bescheid wenn ihr das Thema wechselt, dann klink ich mich wieder ein


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

@ maza: mmmhh ka, wo wohnst du?^^


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Wieso landen wir Thematisch immer bei Drogen ?^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Drogen? Was willst du denn mit diesem Teufelszeugs! (mehrfache Ausrufezeichen werden gelöscht )


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Ich gar nix. Aber Thematisch landen wir doch da immer (Rauchen, Saufen...)


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Wir haben doch jetzt über Urlaub und Kultur geredet...Was willst du da mit Drogen?


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Ja ja dass es keine andere Kultur in Holand gibt haben wir ja schon rausgefunden.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Doch, ich muss unbedingt mal diese Spezialmayo im McD und im BK probieren, das ist voll interessant!


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Doch, ich muss unbedingt mal diese Spezialmayo im McD und im BK probieren, das ist voll interessant!



Vileicht beingt uns MiMi ja welche mit, interresiert mich auch mal


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Nene, da muss man schon nach Holland, sonst ist das nicht authentisch!

So, Mittagspause...


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

SO dann mach ich mal mittag bis in ner Stunde


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

@keks
Du darfst keine Pause machen, du willst dir doch die 333 hohlen ^^


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Also ich weiss auch nicht! Was für Drogen..?
Aber um die volle Authenzität des Geschmacks, der dortigen Pommes-Mayo zu erlangen, muss man schon selber dahin fahrn.. 
btw ich wohn in der nähe von münchen...
Aber irgendwann fahr ich auch mal nach Holland und überzeug mich von den dortigen Begebenheiten selber..


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

So da bine wieder  und die 3333 ist auch noch net weg SUPER  

Naja mir schmeckt Mayo eh nicht also muß ich auch nicht die Holändische Mayo probieren!


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Die Sour Cream beim Burger King is krass.. Wenn ich die ess bekomm ich immer Allergie Attacken.... Hab des 2x beobachtet und letztes mal geschaut was da alles drin is... habt ihr des scho mal gsehn? da wundert euch nix mehr.. müssts a mal mim ketchup vergleichen..


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Hm, ok dann kann cih mich ja wieder einklinken ^^
War eben bei dem einen Mitarbeiter, hab gefragt wi eich das nun testen muss. Nun muss ich aber auch noch den Chef fragen wegen was andern, ob ich das auch testen muss, ich hoffe mal net, weil das ist soweit ich weis snoch net fertig, das muss wer anders machen.


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

^^ lol , dass Schlimmste was man im Mc oder Bk machen kann: Auf die Burger drauf schaun ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ich hab von diesem ganzen Gerede über Nutella Hunger darauf gekriegt. Erstmal ein paar Nutellatoast mit Ananas gegessen und dabei ein paar in CS:S geowned. Wunderbar.

@ maza: Ah, ok, München. Ich wohn unter der Woche in Bamberg...Das passt ja dann ^^. Hollandmayo for the win!


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Ja stimmt... die Burger sehn echt immer übel zugerichtet aus 

Yeah!! Der neue Leitspruch... " Hollandmayo FTW " ^^


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

*tsss* Sour Cream eß ich eh nicht. Ich eß nur Ketchup und Curry Sauce und um mir den Appettit nicht zu verderben schau ich nicht drauf  

Ja meine Freundin hat auch immer die Angewohnheit dass sie beim McDonalds auf den Burgern erstmal den Salat anschaut weil sie schonmal einen hatte da sah der Salat nicht allzu frisch aus!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ach ich mach mir da keine Gedanken drüber, lieber dumm sein und lecker Burger essen.

Das ist ja bei Döner auch nicht das wahre... Da hängt das Fleisch den ganzen Tag an der frischen Luft.... und abends wenn du dir einen kaufst hängt das Fleisch da wahrscheinlich schon 10-12 Stunden...mmmhh lecker.

Ich mag die Sour Cream .


----------



## ronaldh (9. Januar 2008)

Das scheint mir hier ja eine echte Gourmet-Runde zu sein!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ist meine Aussage jetzt so schockierend das es allen die Sprache verschlagen hat? ^^


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Nö is net schockierend  Ich mag eh kein Döner! Mensch das ganze Essen hier ich bekomm richtig hunger! Anderes Thema bitte! 

@ronaldh: Genau wir machen grad sämtliche eckelhafte Essen durch. Es soll ja auch Leute geben die essen Pellkartoffeln mit Apfelmus


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

@keks
Pellkartoffeln mti Apfelmus ist wohl net so ungewoehnlich, da haettest du besser Rollmops mit Apfelmus rausscuen sollen ^^


----------



## yellowspam (9. Januar 2008)

Bei uns in Österreich ist man das Gordonbleu mit Preiselbeermarmelade (=Preiselbeerkonfitüre für die nichtösterreicher  )


----------



## ronaldh (9. Januar 2008)

Pellkartoffeln mit Apfelmus mag ja ok sein, wers mag. Mich wundert nur, dass bei Reisetipps für Holland lediglich die örtlichen McD Angebote aufgeführt werden... Sorry, aber wenn ich ins Ausland fahre (und Holland ist nun wirklich nicht Deutschland) probiere ich erstmal, was es da so spezielles gibt, und teste nicht McD...


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Ich find beides äußerst komisch! 

@yellowspam: Auch komisch Cordonbleu mit Marmelade NE NE


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

@ronaldh
Es gibt einfach nur Brot was erst total aufgeplustert ist, aussieht wie vollkorn, aber wenn man es in die hand nimmt und draufdrueckt isses so duenn,, das man es kaum wiederfindet ^^ Broetchen genauso.

Und von wegen ich fahre ja nicht in den Urlaub wegen Mcdonalds, naja ich fahr in den Urlaub um mich zu entspannen un net um mir dort die Kultur anzuschauen oder sonstiges ^^ Bzw ich bin ja hier um zu studiern/ arbeiten, ich komm mit den Menschen besser klar, aber sonst wuesste ich net warum man hier Urlaub machen sollte, genauso wenig wie in Deutschland.


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

So jetzt kotz ich gleich mein Freund hat mir grad gemailt dass er gestern zum Mittagsessen Aal hatte NE ALSO echt


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Cordon Bleu mit Preiselbeerkonfitüre hört sich doch lecker an....

@ ronaldh: Das hier ist das Smalltalk Forum und dieser Thread heißt Langeweile....ca. 70% unserer Aussagen sind völliger Schwachsinn. Wobei ich glaube das ich den Durschnitt nach oben drücke ^^.


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Ohhh Raeucheraal leecker


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

mei o mei! Also erst mal: Cordon Bleu mit Preiselbeeren is nix ungewöhnliches. gibt doch in Österreich oft zu Fleisch Preiselbeeren.. aber eigentlich öfters bei Wild!

Was gibt es denn für Spezialitäten in Holland? Damit ich mir die dann mal zu genüge führen kann.. Pfannkuchen? Irgendwie sowas.. i war scho mal in Holland aber.. da hab i net so viel von Essen mitbekommen... War nur unterwegs dort und ham bloss 1x irgendwo gegessen..

Und Aal is glaub au sowas was i mal probieren würd.. aber i hab scho ghört das der ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig schmecken soll..


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich glaube das ich den Durschnitt nach oben drücke ^^.



Hey hey, nicht übermütig werden, im Umwelthread oder im Perfekte Welt Thread warst du auch nicht gerade am lautesten 

Ach ja, netter Tittel Gott der Ablenkung ^^


----------



## ronaldh (9. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> @ronaldh
> Es gibt einfach nur Brot was erst total aufgeplustert ist, aussieht wie vollkorn, aber wenn man es in die hand nimmt und draufdrueckt isses so duenn,, das man es kaum wiederfindet ^^ Broetchen genauso.
> 
> Und von wegen ich fahre ja nicht in den Urlaub wegen Mcdonalds, naja ich fahr in den Urlaub um mich zu entspannen un net um mir dort die Kultur anzuschauen oder sonstiges ^^ Bzw ich bin ja hier um zu studiern/ arbeiten, ich komm mit den Menschen besser klar, aber sonst wuesste ich net warum man hier Urlaub machen sollte, genauso wenig wie in Deutschland.



Mit dem Brot hast Du recht, dass ist nicht klasse. Aber es gibt dort z.B. super lecker Fisch!

Urlaub: Finde ich traurig. Natürlich soll man sich im Urlaub auch mal entspannen, aber ich will vor allem etwas anderes sehen, Leben aufnehmen, und dazu gehört auch Kultur, und zur Kultur gehört für mich ganz besonders Essen und Trinken (in Kirchen muss ich auch nicht unbedingt rein!).

Bei reinen Entspannungsurlauben habe ich nach spätestens 3 Tagen  die Nase voll. Schlafen kann ich noch, wenn ich tot bin! )


----------



## ronaldh (9. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Was gibt es denn für Spezialitäten in Holland? Damit ich mir die dann mal zu genüge führen kann.. Pfannkuchen? Irgendwie sowas.. i war scho mal in Holland aber.. da hab i net so viel von Essen mitbekommen... War nur unterwegs dort und ham bloss 1x irgendwo gegessen..
> 
> Und Aal is glaub au sowas was i mal probieren würd.. aber i hab scho ghört das der ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig schmecken soll..



Die Pfannkuchen sind dort besser als in Deutschland. Am Imbiss kannst Du mal Frikadell Special probieren. Das ist Gehacktes gebraten, mit Saucen und Zwiebeln. Und, wie gesagt, Fisch. 

Das Heineken schmeckt übrigens dort auch viel besser als hier.


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Also im letzten Urlaub (2002 oder so ^^, in Bulgarien) warn wir ganzen Tag am Strand haben geschlafen und da es zu heiss war kaum gegessen, abends dann essen und da die ganzen Staende ansehen udn danach in die Disco.


----------



## ronaldh (9. Januar 2008)

Das passt zu diesem Thread: Klingt langweilig!


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: GENAU das ist Urlaub! Bei mir kommt noch an der Bar sitzen dazu und schwupps haben wirs  

Ich kann dieses rumgerenne gar net leiden! Mein Freund ist so ein richtiger Städteurlauber der muß dann auch wirklich alles sehen und ich bin schon todmüde! Da brauch ich danach ja Urlaub vom Urlaub


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Noe, tagsueber wars zu heiss zum essen, also kann man sich da ja auch net bewegen, hatten Inliner mitgenommen, aber dafuer wars auch zu heiss, und irgendwas da mir anschauen an keine Ahnugn was, hab ich auch keine Lust ^^ Und abends gabs halt Party wie es sein muss bis morgen sum 4 oder laenger, dann bissel schlafen, war auch eig zu heiss, und dann fruehstuecken im Hotel, dann wieder an den Strand und dort schlafen.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Hey hey, nicht übermütig werden, im Umwelthread oder im Perfekte Welt Thread warst du auch nicht gerade am lautesten
> 
> Ach ja, netter Tittel Gott der Ablenkung ^^



Ich muss ja nicht alles zuspammen^^. Manche Sachen behalt ich lieber für mich, oder kann sie nicht richtig in Worte fassen.


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Ja da muss i sagen, so hört sich für mich aber auch Urlaub an! I hab au kein Bock so viel mich zu bewegen im Urlaub... Sonne und Meer satt.. yeah!


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

So mach ich das immer!  dann ist man wenigestens entspannt wenn man heimkommt! Und braun


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

@Keks
Halte dich mal lieber bereit, wir sind bald bei 3333

@Ex1tus
Bestimmt, so gehts mir auch immer, wenn ich mal still bin  ^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

@keks
Ja und dann pellt man ab, und dann hat man schoene flecken auf der Haut ^^, obwohl man scih qualweile immer eingecremt hat * ich hasse creme *


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

Also heut ist der Server auch wieder voll langsam mein Beitrag hat 5 minuten gebraucht bis er endlich da war!


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Haben heute sehr viele Leute Fragen und Langeweile ^^

Ich bin eben zum Chef, der war mit wem am labern, ich steh da, er sieht mich, labert aber weiter, ich geh also wieder weil keine Reakion kam, und ich auch net dazwischen labern will. Dann eben kommt er hier in den Raum, aber ohne sich zu mir zu drehen, geht er einfach hinten hin zu wem anders und diskutiert nun mit denen was. Ich krieg hier echt noch nen Anfall.


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Ja der unterdrückt anscheinend die Frauen 

@keks: Ja braun sein find ich immer super cool.. des is eigentlich des Beste am Urlaub


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Der unterdrueckt mich net, der ignoriert mich einfach seit kurzem. Jetzt hat der den einen zu sich gerufen und die gehn in nen andern Raum, fuer ne Besprechung. Was soll man da noch zu sagen.. ...


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Haben heute sehr viele Leute Fragen und Langeweile ^^
> 
> Ich bin eben zum Chef, der war mit wem am labern, ich steh da, er sieht mich, labert aber weiter, ich geh also wieder weil keine Reakion kam, und ich auch net dazwischen labern will. Dann eben kommt er hier in den Raum, aber ohne sich zu mir zu drehen, geht er einfach hinten hin zu wem anders und diskutiert nun mit denen was. Ich krieg hier echt noch nen Anfall.



Das hatten wir doch schon einmal. Der is busy. ^^


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Nö also ich hab eigentlich mit Sonnenbrand keine Probleme bin von natur aus schon dunkel. 

@Ex1tus: Bei dem langsamen Server heut wird das ein Glücksspiel 

EDIT: UND ICH HATTE GLÜCK


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Glueckwunsch keks


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsh keks.....ach Mist, die da war wieder schneller .


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Man man man Keks, hast dir aber ganz schön Zeit gelassen.
G-L-Ü-C-K-W-U-N-S-C-H


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

Das war echt zufall!  Hab halt wieder solange gebraucht zum hochladen und schwupps war ich aufeinmal nummer 3333 JIPI Tagesziel erreicht !


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

War es net erst das Ziel von morgen? Naja egal ^^ 
Der Chef is immer noch in der "Besprechung", und ich hab gerade dadruch auch absolut keine motivation irgendwas zu machen, ich koennte natuerlich anfangen die Handys zu testne, aber dann sagt nacher der Chef ich soll das doch anders machen, und dann? Gear*** genau.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Ach, ich muss ja nur noch 1,5 Stunden arbeiten....das geht ja gerade noch^^.


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

Mmh ich werd so in ner halb Stunde rum gehen  

Mein Chef wollte heut eigentlich auch Zeit für mich haben aber dem ist wohl nicht so  egal ich hab zu tun


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Hm, ich werd ihm dann wohl ma ne Mail schreiben, ob er morgen Zeit fuer mich hat. Ich will endlich wissen was ich noch alles machen soll bis Freitag in einer Woche. Hab keine Lust hier jeden Tag untaetig rumzusitzen! So geht die Zeit ja gar net rum. 
Ich werd woh lauch so in 40 mins gehn.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Jaja, Nichtstun macht nur Spass wenn man eigtl einiges zu tun hätte.


----------



## maza (9. Januar 2008)

Boah Mist.. Jetz hab ich hier alles verpasst! Musste mal was tun 
Glückwunsch keks!
Bis morgen!


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

So Leute ich mach mich mal, das is mir zu dumm... bis morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Tschüs. Soderla, noch eine halbe Stunde. Ich mach die Arbeit hier noch schnell fertig, da dürfte die Zeit reichen.


----------



## keks1984 (9. Januar 2008)

So mein Chef ist jetzt doch noch gekommen und hat mir einige neue Sachen gesagt die ich noch net hab. PUH muß ich mich mal ranhalten  

Ich geh dann jetzt!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2008)

Hehe.

Ich muss mich ranhalten, naja gut, dann geh ich halt....^^


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Morgän.
So schon Donnerstag nur noch heute und morgen


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

*beeeepp* nur noch heute 
Guten Morgen!!


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
also hab meinem Chef ja mail geschrieben, was noch passiern muss, kam zurueck das er meinen PRaktikumsbericht durhgelesen hat und darueber noch nen paar Kommentare hat, so wie ich den kenne iist alles vollgeschrieben.


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Hey gestern gabs einen neuen Benutzer Rekord: 1.510 waren gleichzeitig on -> (tutorials-de-ziemlich-langsam


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Hm, hab eben das wiederbekommen. Es ist tatsaechlich sehr sehr viel vollgeschrieben udn es gab viel zu meckern. So sachen wie "es ist zu sprachlich" weil ich zu oft "ich" benutzt habe. Omfg inner Schule haben die da nie was gegen gesagt Warum ist das ploetzlich net gut genug? Un ddann hatte ich zb ne neue Planung gemacht, aber erst inner Mitte vom Praktikum, weil die alte net gut genug war. Und di ehab ich als Beilage angehaengt, un nun meint er warum das nur 288 Stunden sind, wobei ich doch 800 zur Verfuegung hatte im ganzen Praktikum. Hallo? Ich hab die doch erst spaeter gemacht, und er so, ja aber das war ja schon in Woche 4 oder so. NEIN war es net. Und warum ich keine Back-ups auf den Server gelegt heb, hab cih gesagt das hab cih aufm USB stick. Und er so das ich dann wohl was wichtiges net gelernt hab. Aber es hat mir doch niemand gesagt das ich das machen soll?! Woher solln ich das bitte wissen. OH man


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Hi MiMi.. also das mit dem "Ich"-Erzählstil is net so gut! Des wurde mir auch gesagt. Hab deshalb auch noch Zeit investieren müssen... Des kann ich verstehn! Bei dem Rest.. hihi. keine Ahnung wie die bei Dir handhaben


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

SODELE Morgen 

Mmh bin mal wieder voll im Stress, mein Chef hat mir gestern ganz viele tolle Sachen gezeigt die ich noch nicht gemacht hab MIST  
Und heut mittag hab ich mit Chefe Besprechung in ner anderen Niederlassung wo wir mein altes Projekt dann übergeben. Also eigentlich ist das ja schon online aber der Herr von der anderen Niederlassung wo mit dem Programm arbeitet möchte ne "saubere Übergabe" machen JA da bin ich mal gespannt ich befürchte das schlimmste und zwar dass noch tausende Änderungen kommen. Bin mal gespannt wie das dann wird und was mein Chef dann macht! Eigentlich hab ich nämlich keine Zeit mehr um das noch zu ändern. Aber erstmal abwarten. 

Mmh MiMi da hats dich ja mal wieder voll erwischt! Und was nun? Bedeutet das, dass du ne schlechte Bewertung bekommst? Also ich würde an deiner Stelle mal mit deinem Betreuer in der Schule kontakt aufnehmen und dem mal erzählen was bei dir so abgeht! Vielleicht kann der irgendwie helfen.


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Nur warum sagen die da inner FH nie was gegen? Ausserdem gehts doch darum was ich gemacht hab. 
Oder ich hab auch geschrieben "... habe ich Klassendiagramme von den zwei Unterteilen gemacht.. " Da schreibt er ran: "Warum nicht von allen?" Aehm, wenn es nur zwei Unterteile sind sind es doch alle? Irgendwie redne wir aneinander vorbei!


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

Mmh das ist schon etwas behämmert! Naja dann schreibst halt einfach rein "... habe ich Klassendiagramme von allen Unterteilen gemacht..." wenn dein Chef dann zufrieden ist.


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Und nun geht er und ruft noch "schoenes Wochenende" Das Donnerstag ist, interessiert ihn wohl net.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

Da haben wir´s wohl mit nem kleinen Witzbold zu tun?!


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Der is echt witzig


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Hm scheint so. 
Und wie war euer morgen bisher?


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

LAngweilig, ich will Wochenende! Hab so viel besseres zu tun: Fitnessstudio, Freundin, Songs schreiben und 2 neue Games. Aber nein, da die Menschheit noch Geld benutzt muss ich hier 9 Stunden sitzen


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Fitnesstudio war ich auch ewig net mehr. Entweder bin ich abends total k.o. vom ganzen Tag langweilen, oder ich komm zu spaet wieder, oder ich helf meinem Freund beim lernen. Oder es kommen meine Serien im Fersehen ^^ Ich schau naemlich immer Nanny, das is sau lustig wenn die Kinder auch auf die eintreten udn schlagen, und Schuldenberater.


----------



## Freak (10. Januar 2008)

Haha! Ich hab' diese Woche noch Ferien - kann also spät aufstehen und mich in Ruhe meinem PC widmen.


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Yeah! Ich war gestern Fitness 
Was hasch für neue Spiele Matze?

@Marsmann: Wat?! Wer bist du denn?


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

@maza
The Legend of Zelde: Thwilight Princess und Metroid Prime 3 Corupption


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

NAJA ich mach hier schon die ganze Zeit an meinen Änderungen rum und werde immer genervter weil das gehuste meines Kollegen mich tierisch nervt! 

Überhaupt seh ich mit schrecken meiner Besprechung heut mittag

Ich hätte auch besseres zu tun! Ich glaub alles wäre besser als jetzt hier rumzusitzen!


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Goil! Metroid Prime is hammer.. des wollt i mir au holn! Aber hab kei Zeit grad irgendwie...

@keks! jetz is erscht a mol middag  MAHLZEIT!!


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Goil! Metroid Prime is hammer.. des wollt i mir au holn!



Würde ich mir überlegen, den da gibt es eine wircklich HÄSSLICHE Sache an diesem Spiel: MAN KANN NICHT MEHR AUFHÖREN! Viel besser als dieses Kinderspiel Cryses, ich muss mir bei MP3 immer 3 Stunden vorher einreden, dass ich etz endlich schlafen gehe ^^


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Nix middag, es ist erst um 11.


----------



## Freak (10. Januar 2008)

@maza: Jaaa, in Berlin sind jetzt noch Schulferien .


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

@MiMi
Ist Marsmann nicht neu in diesem Thread? Willst du ihn nicht wie alle die Anderen auseinandernehmen? ^^


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

@Matze: JA JA immer diese zynischen Fragen


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

@Matze
Ne ne, dann haut er wieder ab ^^

@Marsmann
Wieso sind denn jetzt da noch Ferien, habt ihr etwa 3 Wochen Frei?


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

@MiMi
In jeden Bundesland sind die Ferienzeiten anders, bzw haben manche z.B. Faschingsferien (Winterferien) und mache nicht


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Ja in Holland gibts auch Tulpenferien etc ^^ Ich weiss, aber ich dachte das Weihnachtsferien immer 2 Wochen sind, aber ich hab ma geschaut, von 2008 auf 2009 sinds in Berlin auch wieder "nur" 2 Wochen und in NRW etc sinds dann 2,5 ^^


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

Ich mag auch Ferien


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Ferien.. des waren Zeiten ^^
Aber iglaub die MiMi hat den neuen scho verscheucht.. oder der zoggt grad MP3....
weil ich hol mir des.. ich hol mirs.. und wie ichs mir hol...


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Würde ich mir überlegen, den da gibt es eine wircklich HÄSSLICHE Sache an diesem Spiel: MAN KANN NICHT MEHR AUFHÖREN! Viel besser als dieses Kinderspiel Cryses, ich muss mir bei MP3 immer 3 Stunden vorher einreden, dass ich etz endlich schlafen gehe ^^



Denk drann, steht nämlich nicht in den Gesundheitshinweisen ^^


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Nix verscheucht, ich hab ja nix gemacht! 

Das letzte ma hab ich fuer WC3 - TFT Geld ausgegeben, CS hab ich ja schon lange, und sword of the new world kostet gott sei dank nix.


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

NAJA bald hab ich ja Ferien bis 12 März


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Achja was ist undeutlich/ schlimm/ komisch/ ungewoehnlich an "... ich brauch halt etwas mehr Zeit um mit Leuten warm zu werden.. " Es ging da in meinem Dokument darum, das ich zu wenig Kontakt mit den Mitarbeitern hatte. Mein Chef hat da dran geschrieben "mehr als 6 Monate?"


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

ALSO das finde ich aber schon etwas zynisch was der da so an Komentaren schreibt! Ich mein dass hat ja nix mit sachlich zu tun sondern ist doch nur ärgern! Ist ja wohl nicht normal was der treibt! 

So ich geh dann gleich los und mach mit meinem Chef ne Reise  zur anderen Niederlassung. Denk ich werd mich net mehr melden heut. Haben bis 15 Uhr Besprechung und bis wir dann hier sind werd ich net mehr viel machen.


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Ok, viel spass ^^, hoffentlich mehr als ich mit meinem Chef.


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Lol ich glaub mal MiMi das dein Chef dich echt nicht leiden kann...
Wie lang haste denn noch?
Ich hatte des au scho mal.. da war ich bei ner Bank... des war au net wirklich witzig..aber da war ich erst 17.. da hatte ich von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Noch 6,5 Tage. 
Davon naechste Woche Donnerstag die Endpraesentation. Aber das sind dann ja nur so 30 min oder je nach dem wie er mich da auseinanderpfluecken will


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Du bisch deinem Chef ne Endpräsi machen? oha.. kranke Welt...


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Naja ich muss die Endpraesentation machen fuer die Fh, aber im Betrieb. Laut der Schule ist das fuer den Betrieb, laut dem Chef ist das fuer mich. Genaauuu, klar.


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Hehe.. ok.. ja die Präsi hab ich au in der Arbeit gemacht für die FH... die Arbeit hats net mal angschaut bei mir.. nur den Bericht den ich geschrieben hab... is überall unterschiedlich..
naja.. ich ess jetz gummibärchen.. mir langts... immer wieder spuckt der hier fehler aus ..


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Ach, was fuer ein wunder, keiner der Mitarbeiter hat Zeit mir zu zeigen wie ich das Zeug alles auf den SVN uploaden muss!


----------



## ronaldh (10. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm, hab eben das wiederbekommen. Es ist tatsaechlich sehr sehr viel vollgeschrieben udn es gab viel zu meckern. So sachen wie "es ist zu sprachlich" weil ich zu oft "ich" benutzt habe. Omfg inner Schule haben die da nie was gegen gesagt Warum ist das ploetzlich net gut genug? Un ddann hatte ich zb ne neue Planung gemacht, aber erst inner Mitte vom Praktikum, weil die alte net gut genug war. Und di ehab ich als Beilage angehaengt, un nun meint er warum das nur 288 Stunden sind, wobei ich doch 800 zur Verfuegung hatte im ganzen Praktikum. Hallo? Ich hab die doch erst spaeter gemacht, und er so, ja aber das war ja schon in Woche 4 oder so. NEIN war es net. Und warum ich keine Back-ups auf den Server gelegt heb, hab cih gesagt das hab cih aufm USB stick. Und er so das ich dann wohl was wichtiges net gelernt hab. Aber es hat mir doch niemand gesagt das ich das machen soll?! Woher solln ich das bitte wissen. OH man



MiMi, Du verstehst das Prinzip nicht! Dein Praktikumsbericht ist für Deine FH, denn dort wird das nochmal gelesen. Dort ist es die einzige Info, die denen über das Praktikum vorliegt. Wenn Dein Chef sich das detailliert ansieht, solltest Du ihm dankbar sein, denn er hat nix (außer Arbeit) davon. Wenn im Bericht "288 Stunden" steht, dann hat Dein Chef recht, das wird zu Unverständnis führen, wenn das später jemand liest, da das Praktikum viel länger war. Wenn Du von 2 Unterteilen schreibst, woher sollen dann die Leser später wissen, dass das alle sind? Schreib gleich "alle", das klingt viel besser.

Im Übrigen verstehe ich nicht, dass Du die ganze Zeit stinkig bist, nur weil er keine Zeit für Dich hat. Tschuldigung, aber Du bist Praktikant! Hat man Euch nicht gesagt, dass Praktikanten am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen, und für JEDEN Chef zunächst alle anderen Belange wichtiger sind?


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

@ronaldh
Entschuldige mal bitte aber bist du selbst ein Chef oder ist das ironie? 
1. Ich sollte den Chef fragen ob er nen eigenen Bericht will oder den fuer die FH. Er wollte den fuer die FH! 
2. Das mit den Stunden, das war ne Beilage, dort standen meine geplanten Stunden, im Bericht selbst steht aber auch, das dies nur fuer die neue Version von dem Programm war!
3. Er hat Zeit fuer mich zu haben, sonst braucht er sich keinen Praktikanten anschaffen! Wie soll ich was lernen, wenn mir heir keiner was erklaeren kann? Im Reglement vom Praktikum steht das der Praktikumsbegleiter in der Woceh ca 3-4 Stunden fuer mich Zeit haben sollte. 
4. Wieso hat er dann mehr Zeit fuer den andern Praktikanten? Nur weil der sich direkt super mti den andern versteht? Man kann doch net nur einen Menschen weil er net so direkt auf andere zugegehen kann udn laenger zeit braucht, danach bewerten?


----------



## ronaldh (10. Januar 2008)

@MiMi
Das er den Bericht durcharbeitet, ist doch Dein Vorteil! Er hätte ebensogut sagen können, ist ok. Dann hättest Du in der FH hinterher ein Problem! Er wollte Dir meiner Meinung nach helfen, einen GUTEN Bericht in der FH abzuliefern. Und wenn er daran Kritik äußert, wirst Du damit leben müssen.

Zu 3. und 4.: Dazu kann man von außen wirklich nichts sagen. Es ist wirklich unrealistisch, dass sich ein Chef 3-4 Stunden Zeit pro Woche  nimmt, um einen Praktikanten zu betreuen. Das Business ist heutzutage wirklich nicht so, dass man soviel Zeit übrig hat. Sorry, aber das ist ein frommer Wunsch, der mit der Realität im Wirtschaftsleben absolut nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Natuerlich find ich es gut, das er den Bericht duchgelesen hat. Aber dann brauchen doch net solche bemerkungen zu kommen ueber den Kontak tmit den Kollegen, da sich ja so lang ebrauch zum "warm" werden. Also ich weiss ja net, aber sowas find ich echt beleidigend.
Das die keine 3-4 Stunden zeit haben, ok, aber es sollte doch wer da sien, der mir sagen kann was ich machen soll, der mir helfen kann bei fragen?! Aber nein, er war der einzige der richtig ueber mein Project bescheid wusste, und wusste was ich machen soll. 
Ach und den Bericht, wie schon geschrieben, hatte ich vorher nem anderen Mitarbeiter gegeben, wie koennen dann ncoh so viele fehler drin sein? Dann kann ich das ja naechstes mal direkt dem geben, dann hats ja keinen sinn.


----------



## ronaldh (10. Januar 2008)

Ok, das über den Kontakt mit dem Kollegen ist nicht gut. Hast Du ihn denn gefragt, wie er das gemeint hat? Vielleicht wollte er Dir damit auch nur helfen?

Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass vermutlich so gut wie kein Praktikant jemanden hat der ihn wirklich 3-4 Stunde betreut. Das wäre dich wirklich so, dass dieser Mitarbeiter in Zeiten, wo kein Praktikant da ist, pro Woche einen halben Tag Leerlauf hat! Das ist völlig unrealistisch. 

Übrigens, dass Daten auf einen Server gehören, solltest Du mal an der FH kundtun. Das ist in jedem Unternehmen so, da nur die Serverdaten gesichert werden. Und wenn Daten welcher Art auch immer weg sind, ist dies unbezahlbar. Aber da hätte man Dir natürlich vorher sagen müssen, auf welches Laufwerk Du was sichern sollst!

Ich wollte Dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich bin wirklich der Meinung, das Dein Chef es gut mit Dir meinte, und da fand ich Deine Reaktion nicht ok. Das ist ja nicht böse gemeint, aber es ist ehrlich gemeint.


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Er meint hatl, das ich zu lange brauche um warm zu werden, und nach den ANDERN Praktikanten schauen soll, weil der ja direkt mit den andern super klar kommt. Aber jeder Mensch ist anders, und das sieht mein Chef net ein! 
Ich habe meine backups aufm Stick gemacht, da mir niemand sagte das ich das auf den SVN speichern soll! 
Und wenn er es gut mit mir meinen wuerde, dann wuerde er mich net stanedig mti dem andern Praktikanten vergleichen oder mich net einfach ignorieren. Ich hab ihm gestern ne MAIL geschrieben ob er Zeit fuer mich hat hetue um zu besprechen was noch passiern soll. Weil bei dem andern Praktikanten geht er regelmaessig vorbei und fragt ob alles gut laeuft.


----------



## ronaldh (10. Januar 2008)

Es ist natürlich nicht toll, wenn er da Unterschiede macht. Aber Du darfst ihn nicht mit Dozenten oder Lehrern vergleichen! Ein Chef muss nicht für ausbildungstechnisches Gleichgewicht sorgen, der ist Chef und hat keinen pädagogischen Auftrag (und natürlich auch keine pädagogische Ausbildung). Der Chef muss vorrangig dafür sorgen, dass der Umsatz ausreicht, die Kosten zu decken. Bestimmte Dinge haben Chefs einfach nicht nötig, auch wenn es blöd klingt.

Auch wenn das Praktikum Teil Deines Studiums ist, ist die Firma nicht Teil der FH. 

Habe ich jetzt alle anderen hier vergrault?


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Sieht so aus ^^

Klar ist er dafuer net verantwortlich, aber warum schafft er sich so viele Praktikanten an, wenn  er kaum Zeit hat, und die Mitarbeiter auch net? Es sind einfach so viele Sachen die ich net verstehe, und darum reg ich mich so auf! Ich werd ihn das aber auch net fragen, dann steh ich noch schlechter da. Irgendwie werd ich die 6,25 Tage noch rumkriegen!


----------



## ronaldh (10. Januar 2008)

Im Idealfall sollen sowohl die Firma als auch die Praktikanten was vom Praktikum haben. Die Firma will natürlich irgendetwas Produktives, weiter verwertbares. Ansonsten würde niemand mehr Praktikumsplätze vergeben, da auch Praktikumsplätze letztlich Geld kosten (ein komplett eingerichteter Arbeitsplatz ist wirklich teuer, wenn Du Rechner, Software-Lizenzen, Schreibtisch, Stuhl, usw. usw mit kalkulierst). 

Und für den Praktikanten ist es so, dass er zum ersten Mal "Arbeitsluft" schnuppert. Und da gehören definitiv auch zwischenmenschlische Interaktionen dazu. Sorry, MiMi, aber um etwas zu erreichen, muss man auch mit den Kollegen klar kommen, egal wie. Beim Praktikum kannst Du Dir sagen, ok, ist ja bald vorbei. Wie wäre es, wenn Du dort angestellt wärest? Es könnte Dir passieren, dass Du die Probezeit nicht überlebst, nicht auf Grund Deiner Arbeitsleistung, sondern weil Du "nicht ins Team passt". 

Nebenbei wundere ich mich, dass Ihr alle soviel Zeit habt, wenn ich diesen Thread so durchlese... Bist Du sicher, dass dies Deinen Kollegen/Chef nicht aufgefallen ist? Dass Du chattest, anstatt mit den Kollegen zu plauschen?


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Ka, is mir auch egal. Ich surf auch net auf youtube so wie einige von denen. Ausserdem wenn cih doch nix zu tun hab? Wenn mir keiner sagen kann wa sich machen soll, ausser dem Chef und der ist net da?  
Momentan mach ich mein Endbericht neu und da kann ich auch nebenbei hier schreiben, ihc mach das bei den Hausaufgaben so also warum net hier auch? Hauptsache ich bekomm meine Arbeit fertig oder net? Ich bin net mit denen auf einem levle und kann mich mit denen so unterhalten, ich weiss net was ich denen sagen soll oder uebe rwas ich mit denen reden soll. Mittlweile sitz ich sogar an nem andern Tisch mit den Ruecken zu allen, ausser zu einer und die sagt auch fast nix was, aber die geht mittags mit einigen raus bissel laufen. 

Und wenn die mich rausschmeissen weil ich net ins Team passe, weil ich net am 1. oder 2. Tag oder in der 2. Woche durch den Raum laufe und immer laut ruf "schau ma das hab ich gemacht" dann pass ich da definitief net hin. das werd ich naemlich definitief nicht machen.


----------



## ronaldh (10. Januar 2008)

Ist ja natürlich auch Deine Sache. Ich wollte Dir eigentlich nur mal eine andere Sichtweise zeigen. Nimms mir nicht übel, ok?


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Och weisst du, es wurde hier im Betrieb schon so viel auf mir rumgehackt, da macht das auch nix mehr.


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Make Love not War!


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Hm maza schlaege?


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

ICH GLAUB ICH SPINN! 

Ich hab die verkackten Besprechung gerade mal fast die ganzen Leute einfach mal eine reingehauen! ABER ECHT ich war kurz davor mal was saftiges zu sagen. Die haben das gleiche wie wir vor 3 Monate schonmal hatten nochmal durchgekaut, bloss leider macht halt keiner was von denen die denken wohl ich hab sonst nix zu tun! Jetzt darf ich die verdammten letzten Wochen hier die sch... richten weil die zu blöd sind um mal das Programm anzuschauen. 

DIE TANTE wo das benutzten soll die ist zu dumm um ins Internet zu kommen! Echt der Hammer die Testversion ist schon seid 3 Monaten online und wir sagen sie sollen das testen. Die haben das Programm heut das erste mal gesehen! Ich weiß gar net warum ich hier vorm Urlaub bis abends rumgesessen hab um das Programm nochmal zu ändern wenn es doch eh kein Schwein angeschaut hat. 

Morgen sauf ich mir mal ordentilch die Kante zu damit ich den sch... übers WE vergess.


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

@ronaldh 
Siehst du keks regt sich genauso ueber ihr Praktikum auf ^^

@keks
Dafuer hast du nun keine langeweile mehr ^^ und die 2Wochen gehen schneller um


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Morgen sauf ich mir mal ordentilch die Kante zu damit ich den sch... übers WE vergess.



Oha! Ich glaube da hat jemand ein Problem!


----------



## ronaldh (10. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Jawoll, das ist das Leben! Wisst Ihr, wie oft ich genau das schon erlebt habe? Das ist normal. 

@keks: Ab und zu muss man sich dann mal besaufen, kann ich verstehen. Aber Anwender SIND SO 

Praktikum soll doch in das Arbeitsleben einführen, und genau das ist so!


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Ja keks, red mal lieber mit der MiMi...  

Hey, aber des is überall so, das nichts getestet wird. Bei uns genau so.. die sollen testen und keienr machts.. dann is Schulung und alle sehns das erste Mal. Damit haben alle zu kämpfen.. Es hat halt keiner Zeit zu testen...


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

Ja aber wenn ich mich dumm stelle, dann krieg ichs aufn Deckel.


----------



## maza (10. Januar 2008)

Ach i hab jetz Wochenende.. JUhuuuu i wünsch euch was!
Lassts euch net zu sehr stressen... lassts euch Daheim verwöhnen


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

Ja mir ist das schon klar dass das so normal ist ABER echt ein bisschen PC Kenntnisse könnte man doch erwarten von so ner Bürotante? Mein Chef meinte auch "Also ich glaub die Frau steht auf kriegsfuß mit dem PC". HALLO ich hab mein Programm so einfach geschrieben dass es sogar Affen bedienen könnten! Also echt ich glaub echt ich spinne!


----------



## keks1984 (10. Januar 2008)

Aber wisst ihr was der absolute Hammer war? 

Regt sich die Tante auf dass sie da im Adminbereich die ganzen Daten selbst eingeben muß OH GOTT das hat sie wohl schockiert dass ich das net auch noch mache?! Und warum sie den nicht einfach auf dem Server auf der Datenbank das da eingeben könnte das wäre sicherlich viel toller! Ich dann "weil außer der Entwicklung niemand im SqlServer irgendwas ändert". JA dachte die Tante dass sie hier mal kurz auf dem Datenbankserver hier Daten eintippt? Ich hab ihr dann erklärt dass außer wenn Sie Sql kann das sicherlich nicht einfacher ist die Daten einzutippen.


----------



## ronaldh (10. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Aber wisst ihr was der absolute Hammer war?
> 
> Regt sich die Tante auf dass sie da im Adminbereich die ganzen Daten selbst eingeben muß OH GOTT das hat sie wohl schockiert dass ich das net auch noch mache?! Und warum sie den nicht einfach auf dem Server auf der Datenbank das da eingeben könnte das wäre sicherlich viel toller! Ich dann "weil außer der Entwicklung niemand im SqlServer irgendwas ändert". JA dachte die Tante dass sie hier mal kurz auf dem Datenbankserver hier Daten eintippt? Ich hab ihr dann erklärt dass außer wenn Sie Sql kann das sicherlich nicht einfacher ist die Daten einzutippen.



Solche Tanten solltest Du wirklich auf den SQL Server lassen. Vielleicht tippt sie mal ein "Drop table ..."


----------



## Matze (10. Januar 2008)

oder "drop Database..."
Na ja, warscheinlich hat sie eh keine Rechte dafür ... *SCHADE* ^^


----------



## MiMi (10. Januar 2008)

So Leute ich mach mich mal, bis morgen.


----------



## Freak (10. Januar 2008)

Jaa... macht mich ruhig fertig...
Immer auf die Ausländ...ähh.. Außerirdischen...

Ich geh' dann nachher ins Kino, I AM LEGEND gucken... bin sehr gespannt, da ich schon viele unterschiedliche Kritiken dazu gehört hab'.


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

Morgen,
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, F-R-E-I-T-A-G


----------



## kaMii (11. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Morgen,
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, F-R-E-I-T-A-G



Endlich 

Und ich mach um 11.30 / 12.00 Uhr schon Schluss, wann ist es bei euch soweit?


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

wooo, des ist unfair, ich bin hier wie jeden Tag bis 5


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen, endlich FREITAG 

Ich geh um 4. 
Wieso machst du so frueh schluss? Darfst du das einfach so?


----------



## yellowspam (11. Januar 2008)

Ich geh um 2...oder später, je nachdem wie lange ich brauch eum das aquarium zu putzen. ^^


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Wie aquarium putzen?


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

@yellowspam
Is hier aber nicht ein Fischforum! ^^


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Morgen JIPI endlich Freitag! 

Ich hab jetzt mal meinen Besprechungspartnern noch ein paar Aufgaben geschickt damit es denen auch net langweilig wird  Bin echt mal gespannt wann ich die Informationen bekomme! 

Hoffe doch dass ich das net heut noch bekomme dann könnt ich nämlich mal schön früh Feierabend machen so um 15 Uhr rum ABER mal abwarten.

@yellowspam: JA was is das fürn Aquarium


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub nu isser reingefallen ^^


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Versunken im Aquarium  

BOA jetzt fängt der andere Kollege auch noch an zu niesen ICH WERD VERRÜCKT wenn ich noch krank werd die letzten zwei Wochen und dann net zum Fasching kann dann gehts aber mal los


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

So, hab ma nu geschaut, hab ingesamt in den 20 Wochen 791 Std "gearbeitet", eigentlcih waeren es 800, aber ich war ja auch einen Tag krank, also nur 99 statt 100 Tage. Nur jetzt muss ich verantworten wieso in meiner EtoC tabelle (Estimate to complete) "nurr" 200 Std stehen


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Mmh was ist das für ne Tabelle? Sowas wie ein Todo für dein Projekt? NAJA du mußtest ja auch noch Sachen erlernen und deine Präsentation / Bericht schreiben! Das ist ja in der Zeitrechnung nicht drin?! 

DU brauchst aber 100 Tage oder?! Dann würd ich lieber nen Tag länger bleiben auf den kommts ja dann auch net mehr an und so wie dein Chef drauf ist, net dass der da noch ne Meldung an die FH macht und nachher ist wegen einem Tag Stress!


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Nene, hab schon inner schule gefragt, wie das ist, wenn cih nen Tag krank bin, ob das schlimm ist, wenn ich net genau auf 100 Tage komme, das waere nur ne Richtlinie mit den 100 Tagen 
Naja die EtoC tabelle hab ich irgendwann in Woche 8 angefangen, da steht was ich an Aufgaben machen muss udn wie viel Zeit ich schaetze was ich dafuer brauche, und die wird dann immer aktualisiert, wie viel Zeit ich schon gebrauch thab, udn wie viel ich schaetze noch zu brauchen. Und es ist halt sau schwer einzu schaetzen wie lange man fuer etwas braucht wenn man das noch net so gemacht hat. Also komm ich im Endeffekt auf ca 226 Std fuer des Programmiern anstatt auf vorher geschaetzte 151. Also ca 51% mehr . Aber das sind halt nur 226 Std von den 800. Jetzt meint der natuerlich das das Fragen aufwirft. Nun hab ich dauzgeschrieben, das ich halt erst spaeter mit der Tabelle angefangen hab, und viele Sachen net eingeplant hatte, die dazu kamen. Nur die Zeit vor der Tabelle waren ca 270 irgendwas std nu muss ich irgendwie ca 300 Std erklaeren, wo die hin sind. Und nur fuer die Endpraesentation und PHP code und Endbericht ist 300 Std bissel viel ^^


----------



## kaMii (11. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Wieso machst du so frueh schluss? Darfst du das einfach so?



Ja, bin Praktikant und habe Gleitzeit. Dafür arbeite ich unter der Woche um einiges länger.
Mit ein Hauptgrund für den frühen Feierabend ist, das sich auf der A9 München - Nürnberg ab 12.00 meißt Stau bildet und ich genau die Strecke fahren muss.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

@kaMii: AHA das ist aber super! Ich hab auch Gleitzeit aber bis 15 Uhr ist Kernzeit also darf ich davor nicht gehen  

@MiMi: Mmh dann türk doch einbissl rechen halt mal zusammen und mach mehr drauf!  Oder hat dein Chef das jetzt schon gesehen? Mmh Mist. Aber du hast ja auch oft tagelange auf Antworten warten müßen beim PHP ich mein da kannst ja so schnell net fertig werden.


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Das problem ist einfahc das ich zu wenig eingeplant hab..  Also ohne naechste Woche sinds noch 202 std die ich net eingeplatn hab. Ma schaun wi eich das mach...


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

NAJA also das ist aber auch blöd! Weil das muß dein Chef ja auch selbst aus seiner Erfahrung wissen dass es sehr schwer ist Zeiten einzuschätzen und besonders als Praktikant wenn man alles zum ersten mal macht! 

Mein Chef hat zu mir gesgat ich soll mal für mich selbst so ein Zeitplan machen damit ich mal seh wie ich dann nachher drüber lieg  und halt was drauß lern, ich hab das mal gemacht aber lieg jetzt schon sehr weit drüber. Er meinte dass man das erst nach einiger Erfahrung abschätzen kann.


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Ja hat meiner auch gesagt. Nur ich hab immer noch im Hinterkopf das er zu mir sagte, das ein anderer Mitarbeiter meinte man koennte das in 1,5 Wochen fertig machen. Das ich laenger brauch war klar, abe rso viel laneger? 1,5 Wochen ca 60 std und ich hatte 228.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

TJA da hat deiner Chef vielleicht auch etwas übertrieben! Also ich würd halt zu ihm sagen dass du so schnell gemacht hast wie du konntest aber manchmal halt auch Hilfe von Kollegen gebraucht hast und da halt warten mußtest. 

Wenn der jemand will wo schnell arbeitet dann soll er nen "richtigen" Arbeitnehmer einstellen dafür zahlt er dann allerdings mal zehnfache das muß er sich halt dann überlegen!


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Naja ich brauch fast die 10 fache Zeit ^^


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Mmh also ne ich kann mir das net vorstellen dass die Zeitrechnung stimmt! Irgendwie schon komisch. 

Ich geh jetzt mal ne Runde an die frische Luft.


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Japp, vorallem derjenige der sagte das dauert ca 1,5 Wochen hat ja vorher die alte Version von dem Programm gemacht, ich frag mich wenn das so schnell geht, warum er das net direkt ordentlich gemacht hat in seine Version ^^


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Mmh das ist wirklich sehr fragwürdig  Und überhaupt warum hat er dann nen Praktikanten genommen hätte er doch schnell selbst machen können


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Aber die sind och alle so sehr beschaeftigt ^^ Der Mitarbeiter hatte ja uch keine Zeit mit das mit SVN zu erklaern, er meinte gestern vllt Nachmittags wie spaet wusste er aber net, natuerlich kam er net mehr.


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,
hab meinen 300sten BEITRAG ^^


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Glueckwunsch Matze ^^


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch

ich muß leider zugeben dass ich in letzter Zeit eigentlich nur noch hier im langweile Beitrag geschrieben hab und sonst nirgends mehr


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

@keks
Dabei waren wir eigentlich immer fast gleichauf ^^


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

So, habs ma jetzt hinbekommen meine 200Stunden zu verteilen ^^
Hab fuer den Endbericht mit KOrrektur ca 50 Std, fuer Endpraesentation inkl vorbereiten und uebungspraesentation ca 40 std, dann nch 35 fuer das PHP zeug usw. Dann komm ich auf 194. Der rest ist halt weils geschaetzt ist, un dich net immer die Zeiten aufgeschrieben hatte, und ab un zu warte zeiten hatte ^^


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Du bist aufeinmal an mir vorbeigeschossen wie ne Rakette  

Ja ich muß aber zur Verteiligung sagen dass ich ja in letzter Zeit sehr viel mit WPF arbeite und da gibts net viel hier im Forum!


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Was is WPF? *rätsel*


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

Na ja, ist ja auch kein Wettbewerb.
Was mich nur stört: Alle Bewertungen, die ich bekommen habe zählen null, bis auf eine


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Kommt von Usern mit zu wenig Renomme-Power, wie mir gesagt wurde.


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2008)

Hi,


Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Was mich nur stört: Alle Bewertungen, die ich bekommen habe zählen null, bis auf eine


dann hast du von Usern eine Bewertung erhalten, deren Renommee-Modifikator noch bei null liegt - zum Vergleich: meiner beträgt derzeit "74".


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß, tja, dass hat man davon, wenn man so freundlich ist und Anfängern hilft *seufz*


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

@skat: Windows Presentation Foundation  

@Matze: Stimmt ist mir auch Wurst hauptsach wenn ich mal ne Frage hab tut mir mal jemand antworten


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Ah Keks, da steckt Windows drin, kann ich nicht mit um. *schüttel*


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

@MaiK
Mal ne Frage, wieso ist dein einer Renomee-Punkt heller als die anderen? Ist das nur ein weiterer, der auf dem alten liegt?


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Matze, das ist nicht das Schlimmste. Wenn man hilft und dafür nicht mal ein Danke bekommt, ist viel schlimmer 
Aber man kann niemanden zwingen...


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2008)

Ich habe derzeit 501 Renommee-Bewertungspunkte, und dafür gibt's sechs grüne Icons. Die ersten fünf in dem dunkleren und der sechste nun in einem helleren grün.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> dann hast du von Usern eine Bewertung erhalten, deren Renommee-Modifikator noch bei null liegt - zum Vergleich: meiner beträgt derzeit "74".


Was ist den das für ein behämmertes System? Warum muß man da Renomme-Power haben? Ich mein wenn mir jemand geholfen hat dann bewerte ich den und fertig. Wenn ich hier länger angemeldet bin bzw. mehr Renommeepunkte hab, dann bedeutet dass doch nicht dass ich besser bewerte.


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

@skat
Stimmt, eigentlich darf ich nicht meckern

@MaiK
Achso ok, na dann bin ich mal gespannt wann du die Reihe voll bekommst ^^


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

@keks
Ich denk mal das sorgt dafür, dass wenn du jemanden Helfen konntest der schon länger hier war (also ne schwieriegere Frage gestellt hat) hilfst, wird dass stärker belohnt als bei leichtn Anfängeraufgaben.


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2008)

@keks: Selbstverständlich kannst du auch ohne "Renommee-Power" Beiträge bewerten, nur fallen dann eben die Bewertungspunkte dementsprechend gering aus.

@Matze: für die ersten sechs habe ich ca. ein dreiviertel Jahr benötigt.


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Es kommt ja immer drauf an wem man hilft, ob der nur kurz angemeldet ist um seine Antwort zu bekommen oder jemand der wirklich hier auf der Seite "arbeitet".
Hab mir in letzter Zeit ziemlich den Allerwertesten aufgerissen und nicht eine Bewertung bekommen und wie gesegt stellenweise nicht mal ein Danke...
Da kann einem schon die Lust vergehen.


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

@skat
Ja das kenn ich, dann bekommt man vorallem noch kommentare, das man ja net helfen will. Nur weil man keinen vollstaendigen Code zum kopieren gibt, sondern nur Tipps wie man das angehen kann.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Mmh also ich find das trotzdem komisch! Könnte ja auch sein dass ich als Anfänger nie fragen hatte und jetzt an nem schwierigerem Level angelangt bin und mich dann anmelde. SO  dann wäre meine Frage u.U. sehr schwer ABER ich bin halt noch nicht lange hier. Naja egal ich wollts ja nur mal gesagt haben. 

@MiMi und skat: Naja mich nervt nur dass ich schon mehrmals ne Antwort gegeben hab und dann kam nachmir nochmal einer der irgendwie die gleiche Antwort gegeben hat Häh Hallo ich mein ich poste doch nicht nochmal das gleiche nur damit ich nen Beitrag hab. NAJA


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Wie in der Schule, man meldet sich nachdem einer was gesagt hat und meint dann: Öh, das wollt ich auch sagen


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Naja mich nervt nur dass ich schon mehrmals ne Antwort gegeben hab und dann kam nachmir nochmal einer der irgendwie die gleiche Antwort gegeben hat Häh Hallo ich mein ich poste doch nicht nochmal das gleiche nur damit ich nen Beitrag hab. NAJA


Kommt aber trozdem vor, dass 2 Leute (fast) gleichzeitig die selbe Antwort geben ^^


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Naja, fast gleichzeitig ja. Aber wenn es dann erst 10 min spaeter kommt und das gleiche ist sieht das schon anders aus


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Passt grad so gut 



> Lerne von jedem, der kommt, so erfreust du jeden, der geht.


Johann Kaspar Lavater


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Ich mag ja Leute die kompletten Code posten auch net, man will jemandem was erklaeren wie er anfangen muss, dann kommt wer anders postet einfahc mal den Code und fertig. Der andere ist gluecklich und gibt dem die gute Bewertung und das danke. Aber hat der was gelernt? Noe


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

Manche schreiben halt lieber ab als dass sie ihr Gehirn einschalten. Naja ich habs jetzt bei mir gemerkt dass ich wenn ich den Code selbst zusammengebaut hab mir das dann zumindest merken konnte wie es ungefähr ging ABER wenn ich den Code einfach wo gefunden hab dann hab ich den meistens gar net richtig angeschaut (soweit er gleich funktioniert hat)


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Joa das ist meistens so  Aber Gehirn anstrengen ist ja auch schwierig ^^ Abe rdas hatten wir glaub ich schonmal


----------



## Stigma (11. Januar 2008)

Für Programmieranfänger ist es anfangs sehr schwer sich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen. Noch schwieriger wird es für sie, wenn sie komplett auf sich selbst gestellt sind. 
Wennn sie keinen kennen der ihnen die Antwort auf ihre Frage geben kann, sind sie so deprimiert das sie es erst garnicht versuchen die Antwort auf Codisch zu übersetzten.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

@Stigma: JA stimmt das kann auch sein. Mir gings ja auch schon so dass ich einfach gar nicht kapiert hab, was mir da der nette User erklären wollte und dann halt froh war als der mir einfach mal den Code gezeigt hat.


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Aber die meisten versuchen es ja net mal. Die wollen direkt nen Code zum kopieren udn fertig


----------



## ink (11. Januar 2008)

Das frustriert mich alles.
Ich lösche meinen Account, war schön mit euch.
Tschö


----------



## Stigma (11. Januar 2008)

Mein Büro hat eine T1 Leitung. Das reicht für alles aus,  somit dachte ich mir anfangs: „Zuhause bräuchte ich kein Internet!“. Bis heute hab ich keins und bin auch sehr froh darüber.* 

Überwiegend habe ich Java sowie C++ und Assembler über sogenannte Internet-Dokumentationen zu Büchern gelernt. Wenn ein Buch auf dem Mark kam, gab es meist auch eine identische HTML-Version dazu. ** 

*Wenn jemand wirklich etwas lernen will schafft er dies!*

*  ohne Internet Lebt es sich sicherer, einfacher und interessanter.
** Buch und HTML-Version sind meist vom Inhalt identisch.


----------



## Stigma (11. Januar 2008)

*@ skat:*



> Das frustriert mich alles.
> Ich lösche meinen Account, war schön mit euch.
> Tschö



Was und Warum?


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

@Stigma: JA da hast Recht ich kann hier nicht erwarten dass mir hier das Forum ne Programmiersprache beibringt! Also bei mir ist es dann doch so, dass ich da ne Weile schon dran sitz und da halt einfach nen Fehler nicht rausbekomme. Jedenfalls ist es so meistens.


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Hm stigma, was willst du uns damit nun sagen?


----------



## Stigma (11. Januar 2008)

@keks1984: Ein guter Programmierer muss bestimmte Fehler schon mahl gemacht haben. Wenn aber immmer die Lösung auf dem Präsentierteller geliefert wird, ist er dadurch kein bisschen schlauer.

@ MiMi: Das Gleiche was ich geschrieben habe. 


P.S. Keine Sorge MiMi, meine Beiträge sind nicht Zweideutig oder verschlüsselt!


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

@stigma
Ich versteh es trotzdem net, was hat deine Internetleitung mit dem Forum zu tun?


----------



## Stigma (11. Januar 2008)

@ MiMi: 
Dadurch dass ich kein Internet hab, downloade ich im Büro die HTML-Versionen zu den Büchern. Zuhause kann ich nun sobald ein Problem auftritt die Kompletten Dokumentationen durchsuchen und werde meist Fündig. Dadurch ist mein Problemm gelöst und ich brauchte keine fremde Hilfe.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

@Stigma: Du zwingst dich also keine fremde Hilfe zu nehmen


----------



## Stigma (11. Januar 2008)

Aus Fehlern von anderen lernt man zwar auch, allerdings wenn ich mit einem Problem ca. 30 Minuten verbracht habe, wird dieses garantiert nie wieder vorkommen. Das Freudenerlebnis ist so groß, dass man automatisch mit seiner Arbeit zufrieden ist.

@keks 1984: Ja. Richtig das ist meine Strategie.


----------



## keks1984 (11. Januar 2008)

SODELE ich geh jetzt nachhause  tschüssi und schönes WE


----------



## MiMi (11. Januar 2008)

Ich mach mich auch, tschau


----------



## Stigma (11. Januar 2008)

Auf Wiedersehen Ihr beiden!;-)


----------



## Matze (11. Januar 2008)

Ich bin zwar warscheinlich schon allein, aber: Bye bye, ich geh heim. Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## yellowspam (14. Januar 2008)

Moin,Moin.


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Gumo! Alle wieder da.. an einem wunderschönen Montag Morgen


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Morgen  

Bäh der böse Montag ist wieder gekommen! Aber naja hoffe die Woche geht wieder schnell rum. 

Und was habt ihr das WE so erlebt? Also meins war gemütlich! War einmal in ner Kneipe und ansonsten noch gemütlich was trinken. UND VIIIIIEEEL schlafen


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

moin.
We war ganz gut: Freitag Faschingsparty, Samstag mit meiner Freundin verbracht und gestern war ich im Kino und habe das wohl beste Stück Software der Welt durchgespielt ^^


----------



## yellowspam (14. Januar 2008)

Ich habe versucht etwas C# zu lernen/aufzufrischen...am Samstag mit ausnahme der Abend und nachtstunden(wieso muss auch der Stall unseres Nachbarn abfackeln?) habe ich für meinen LKW-führerschein gelernt und am Sonntag ebenso......


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Hört sich ja Mörderspannend an...


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@maza: Da ist ein Stahl abgefackelt hört sich doch intressant an  
Was hast du den gemacht?


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Ein Stahl? ^^
Ich war Freitag auf ner Party... die war auch ganz schön.... ausschweifend ^^
Samstag war ich krank! 
Gestern hat ich Spiel... Und ich hab jetz nen dicken Finger.. und der is scho blau... so ne Drecksau ey...


----------



## yellowspam (14. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du den gemacht?



Ich bin ins Depot gerast und mit meinen Kollegen zum löschen ausgerückt?! ^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

OH da fällt mir grad auf waren da noch Tiere drin  das wäre ja traurig! 

SO SO warst du am Samstag von Freitag krank  
TJA Handball ist doch ein Gefährlicher Sport! Also da gehts ja echt voll ab! Hast du dich jetzt eigentlich schon wegen deiner Knorpel OP entschieden  oder informiert?

EDIT: @yellowspam: Ich meinte doch Maza was er gemacht hat! So so intressant du bist also Feuerwehrmann! Und waren da arme Tiere drin  ?


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Geil!
So in voller Montur? Hasch noch Menschleben retten können? Kühe? Schweine?
Du bisch mein Held vom Wochenende


----------



## yellowspam (14. Januar 2008)

Öh..also ich und ein paar von den jüngeren haben die Kühe rausgetriebeen mitm Bauern. Danach hab ich die Pumpe bedient ^^ 
@maza: und ja in voller Montur ^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

er ist nur ein Held wenn er die Tiere gerettet hat!  sonst nicht! 

Mein Gott eben hab ich im Inquirer gelesen, dass irgendwo in Büsum (so ein Ort in der Nähe von Hamburg kein Plan) ein Arbeitgeber drei Mitarbeiter gekündigt hat weil sie Nichtraucher sind und nach Einführung des Nichtrauchergesetztes nun eine Nichtraucherzone haben wollten! Dann hat der Chef die einfach fristlos gekündigt  er ist nämlich der Meinung Raucher wären viel ausgeglichener und würden das Arbeitsklima nicht stören! Die ganze Sache ist jetzt natürlich vorm Arbeitsgericht!


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Is ja cool! Des stell ich mir richtig schön anstrengend vor 
Auf gehts du Kuh.. Lauf oder du landest auf meim Teller ^^

@keks: Ja also i hab heut Gespräch beim Arzt!
Und danach muss i no zu nem anderen Prof Dr irgendwas... und da erhoff i ma bissi mehr!
Ma schaun was rauskommt...


----------



## yellowspam (14. Januar 2008)

@ maza: Ja das war anstrengend weil die Kälber nicht rauslaufen wollten, die hatten voll die Panik, aber dann haben wir sie rausgekriegt, der Stall ist leider niedergebrannt.


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@yellowspam: OK dann bist du ein Held  

@maza: TJA aber wenn die Kühe noch nicht "reif" sind dann kann man die ja net gleich essen oder  AHA na dann sprech mal schon mit deinen Doc´s


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

So guten morgen,

hier gehts ja schon richtig ab ^^, mein We war ruhig, bis auf gestern und heut nacht, mien Freund is naemlich krank und konnt net richtig schlafen 

Ich kanns echt kaum abwarten das die Wcohe rum ist...


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Oha.. des mit der Kündigung der Nichtraucher is ja witzig...
Aber i weiss, das oben im Norden voll viel geraucht wird und das da der Chef keine Rücksicht  nimmt. Da werden eher die Nichtraucher diskrimniert


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

@Keks
Ist dir eigentlich aufgefallen, dass du die 3500 hast?!


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@Matze: NE ist mir net aufgefallen  Sehr schön! Also wir brechen hier noch alle Rekorde  

@Maza: Aha naja aber so gehts ja wohl auch nicht dass man sich einfach mal nem Gesetz wiedersetzt! Ich mein mir ist das ja Wurst! Bei uns darf man eh nicht am Arbeitsplatz rauchen! Da bin ich auch froh drum weil sonst würde man hier ja voll im Dampf sitzen, ich hatte das in meiner Ausbildung meine Ausbilderin die hat geraucht wie nen Schlott da war die erste Zigarette aus und schwupps war die zweite an! 

@MiMi: Häh häh ja ich kann verstehen dass du froh bist wenn die Woche rum ist. Jetzt fängt für dich die "Letztes mal Woche" an ! Der letzte Montag, der letzte Dienstag ... Ich freu mich auch schon auf nächste Woche Freitag! JIPI Aber wir wollen jetzt hier die ganzen anderen die weiterarbeiten müssen nicht demotivieren!


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Hehe.. Ja ich mag die Raucher auch nicht so gern! Aber is schwierig wenn du dann ne Freundin (oder Freund) als Raucher hast... Da gibts oft Stress..

Achja, was ich mich grad frag... Wenn alle Praktis dann mal aus haben, (bei mir sinds au nur noch 3 Wochen) verwaist dann dieser Thread?´


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

@maza
Also mich wieder dieser Thrad nicht so schnell los...


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Also rauchen im Buero gibts hier auch net! Die gehen immer raus auf den Balkon. 

Irgendwie hab ich so nen Gefuhel die Haelfte der Leute hat schon wieder Urlaub hier ^^

@keks
Joa so ist das wohl , aber wir muesen dann ja auch wieder in die FH, und ich glaub das naechste Semester wird net leicht fuer mich ^^, ich konnt mich das Wochenende net mal aufraffen um die Praesentation anzupassen.


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@maza: Ja da müssen wir uns hier als treffen  Wenn wir an der FH sind haben wir ja auch Zeit  

Also mein Freund kann das gar nicht leiden wenn ich rauche! Da ich ja eh Nichtraucher bin macht mir das dann auch nichts aus. Wobei ich das auch versteh weil so nen Aschenbecher küsse ich auch nicht gern! Ich hatte bis jetzt nur Nichtraucher als Freunde, mir haben aber die Eintagesfliegen die ich mal zwischendurch hatte und geraucht haben schon gereicht! Also für nen Nichtraucher ist das schon eckelig!


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Also meine Eltern rauchen beide, und wo ich noch zuhause gewohnt hab, hab ich das nie so mitbekommen mit dem rauch. Aber nun wenn ich mal bei denen bin, oder die zu uns kommen, merk ich das echt extrem an den Klamotten, wie stark die nach Rauch stinken. Aber ich werd meinen Eltern wohl kaum das Rauchen verbieten ^^ Das funktioniert naemlcih net , Ich schaff es nur das sie net in meinem Auto rauchen, hab naemlich auch keinen Aschenbecher


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Ja wobei ich find das ma bei ner Frau net unbedingt nen Aschenbecher küsst... i glaub bei nem Mann is das extremer!


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

@maza
Hmm, woher weißt du dass ^^?
Mir fällt gerade auf, dass du ja auf einmal 4 Beiträge hast, glückwunsch ^^.


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Naja wenn da aber eine oder einer sehr viel raucht dann stinkt das einfach und wenn man selbst halt net raucht dann merkt man das immer viel mehr! 

Bei mir in der Wohnung bzw. im Auto wird nicht geraucht! Hab keine lust dass da noch Wochen später alles stinkt! Ich merks doch wenn bei uns Geburtstag gefeiert wird da wird dann im Partyraum geraucht und da stinkt es dann auch noch Tage später, trotz dass gelüftet wurde.


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Ihr seit immer so  ironisch... Ich mag euch ^^

Ja ne, also ich find bei ner Frau riecht ma des net so weil da doch meistens der Parfüm-Geruch, Gott sei dank, überwiegt. Und nein.. ich hab noch keinen Mann geküsst.. und wenn nur auf die Backe^^
wäähhh am Montag Morgen solche Gespräche..


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

@maza
Sorry, das war aber jetzt zu einfach, da konnte ich einem solchen Scherz nicht wiederstehen ^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

NAJA aber die Frau hat ja das Parfüm auch nicht im Mund  Aber ich hab da auch noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht! Und erhlich gesagt wenn dann hatte ich den Typ auch nur für einen Abend und da kann man dann doch mal drüber wegsehen  
UND NEIN ich war dann mit den Typen net noch im Bett! Bevor das jetzt hier gleich falsch verstanden wird!


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

@keks
Naja meine Eltern haben gesagt, wenn sie bei uns net rauchen duerfen, kommen sie net mehr ^^. Ausserdem haben wir dort im Wohnzimmer nen Gasofen stehen (haben ja keien Zentralheizung) und der der riecht auch ganz schoen, dann ist der Geruch vom Rauch schnell wieder weg. Frueher in meinem Zimmer hat meine ma auch geraucht beim saubermachen. Und als ich mal meinte das sie das net soll, aber net wirklich ernst gemeint, meinte sie das ich dann alleine putzen darf. Also hab ich sie lieber gelassen


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> UND NEIN ich war dann mit den Typen net noch im Bett! Bevor das jetzt hier gleich falsch verstanden wird!


Aber grad noch gerettet ^^.


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

@keks: ABer gerade noch.... ^^
Wobei das au net schlimm gwesn wär oder?...

@MiMi: jahaaaaa meine Mama hat bis vor kurzem auch no bei mir aufgräumt und sauber gmacht. Aber jetz hab ich n neues Zimmer... und jetz muss ich alles alleine machen... des is voll ätzend.. Ich wohn noch nicht alleine... ^^ bin n fauler Student der noch bei Muttern wohnt


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

@maza
Naja solange ich zuhause war, hat miene ma auch alles saubergemacht inkl aufraeumen. Aber dann hab ich nie was wiedergefunden und musste immer fragen wo sie was hingelegt hatte, und dann hab ich angefangen selbst aufzuraumen


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@maza: NEIN ist ja jedem seine Sache! Aber ich wollte euch gleich mal die Chance eines Kommentars dazu wegnehmen  Häh häh Pech gehabt! 

@MiMi: Erstens putz meine Mama nicht mein Zimmer und zweitens mag das mein Papa auch nicht dass im Haus geraucht wird! Mein Bruder raucht zwar aber das macht er auf dem Balkon und meine Mama die raucht auch aber sehr wenig also der reicht die Schachtel locker nen ganzen Monat und auch mehr, sie meint als selbst dass das was sie raucht eigentlich unnötig ist. Jedenfalls rauchen die alle auf dem Balkon.


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Ich wohn noch nicht alleine... ^^ bin n fauler Student der noch bei Muttern wohnt


Hmm, wohnen deine Eltern auch noch bei dir? ^^


Mir fällt grad auf, dass man von Ex1tus schon lange nix mehr gehöhrt hat, oder?


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, wohnen deine Eltern auch noch bei dir? ^^
> 
> 
> Mir fällt grad auf, dass man von Ex1tus schon lange nix mehr gehöhrt hat, oder?


Genau meine Eltern wohnen auch noch bei mir. Die wollen einfach nicht ausziehen *tssss* irgendwann muß man halt auchmal das Nest verlassen  

Stimmt Ex1tus WO BIST DU?  Vielleicht ist wieder sein Internet down! War doch letzte Woche schonmal oder?! Ich glaube schon. 

OHJE heut geht die Zeit wieder net rum! Kein guter Wochenbeginn!


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Grammatikpolizei: ich höre, du hörst, er/sie/es hört, wir alle hören, warum hört er mir nicht zu ^^

Exitus hat bestimmt Urlaub gnommen, weil sich net den ganzen langen Montag hier im Tutorials-Forum um die Ohren schlagen wollt...


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Oder er arbeitet wirklich


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Grammatikpolizei: ich höre, du hörst, er/sie/es hört, wir alle hören, warum hört er mir nicht zu ^^



Stimmt ich hatte einen Fehler drin, aber das war ein Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@all: Oder Ex1tus mag mit uns nix mehr zu tun haben  Das hoffen wir doch nicht.


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Oder er glaubt wir Praktikanten werden ihm zu mächtig und nehmen ihm irgendwann seinen Job weg


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

GENAU wir übernehmen jetzt die Weltherschaft!


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

"Der Pinky, der Pinky und der Brain Brain Brain...Brain, narf "


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> GENAU wir übernehmen jetzt die Weltherschaft!



Dann müsst ihr aber erstmal an den Auszubildenden vorbeikommen, sprich an mir ;-]


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

So so na dann mal schauen ob du uns stoppen kannst!  

So ich hab keine Lust mehr! Kann bitte jemand die Zeit umstellen so dass jetzt 16 Uhr ist?


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> So so na dann mal schauen ob du uns stoppen kannst!



Du meinst, mit 2 oder 3 Fingern... ich denk 2 reichen ;-]



keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> So ich hab keine Lust mehr! Kann bitte jemand die Zeit umstellen so dass jetzt 16 Uhr ist?


Wie gern würde ich das...


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Aber dann bitte auch gleich auf Freitag ^^


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Woah jaaaa.. Freitag..bääämm... 
och obwohl.. ich muss dann bloss lernen


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich könnte, dann würde ich auch gleiche eine Java-Setter-Methode schreiben, mit denen ich mein Gehalt und vor allem URLAUBSTAGE verändern kann. Aber ich glaub dafür brauch ich nativen Code ^^^^^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Ja ja was wir nicht alles machen könnten wenn wir Macht hätten  Naja bald ist ja Mittagspause! Dann ist erstmal mein erstes Tagesziel erreicht!


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Ja ja was wir nicht alles machen könnten wenn wir Macht hätten



Hmm, da würde ich mal bei Yoda fragen, ob sich da nicht was machen lässt ^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Genau ich brauch nen Ring! OK und wie kontaktiere ich Yoda? Meint ihr der hat Email 

SO Mittagspause  endlich ich geh mal einkaufen bis in ner Stunde!


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm, glaub ich nicht, aber ich hab hier irgendwo noch seine M-Mail (Mind-Mail)...
Ach ja hier: yoda@Jedirat.LightSide.da   (da = Dagobah).


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Die Macht stark in dir ist junger Padawan...

Wieso gehn eigentlich alle Frauen immer in der Mittagspause einkaufen.. voll hart


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Ich net ^^, somit net alle Frauen!


----------



## Maik (14. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Wieso gehn eigentlich alle Frauen immer in der Mittagspause einkaufen.. voll hart





MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich net ^^, somit net alle Frauen!


Du machst ja auch keine Mittagspause :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Doch ich surf hier ^^, ok das mach ich eigentlich den ganzen Tag, aber nunja  Ich will ja net erst um 6 gehen muessen


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

mmh bevor ich hier blöd rumsitz fahr ich lieber mal ne Runde rum und heut mußte ich noch im Media Markt für meine Mama was kaufen und dann noch im DM kurz vorbei.


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Ja klar.. DM.. Das Paradies der Frau von heute... auf des hätt ich jetz als erstes getippt.. und vll noch H&M


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Hm... ich glaub ich hab noch nie was bei H&M gefunden ^^ Nur einmal bie C&A und das war mein Anzug fuer mein Bewerbungsgespraech


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Aha! Was ziehst du dann so an? Baggy's oder Stylewear?


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@maza: Häh häh ich hab Tampons gekauft! SO die benötige ich halt manchmal  und noch Ohrenstäbchen

Ne zum H&M da kann ich in der Mittagspause nicht weil das wäre viiel zu weit weg! Und das wäre mir auch zu stressig 

@MiMi: H&M hat vereinzelt schöne und preiswerte Unterwäsche!



maza hat gesagt.:


> Aha! Was ziehst du dann so an? Baggy's oder Styleware?


Was ist den Styleware? Also Baggys das kenn ich ja noch sind so lässige Hosen oder?!


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Hm sagt mir auch nix. 
Ich trag keine Baggys, ich trag Miniroecke/ Roecke oder Jeans mit Schlag. Aber ich mag keine stumpen blauen oder schwarzen Jeans wo nix dran is. Bei mir muss halt was ungewoehnliches dran sein. Ich mag dieses stumpfe nur eine Farbe nich. 

@keks
Naja Unterwaesche schreib ich dir inner PM was zu


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Nun hat es maza die Sprache verschlagen


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

@keks
Vermutlich versucht er sich gerade vorzustellen, was in der PM steht ^^


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Also Stylewear nenn ich immer die Einzelanfertigungen von so neuen Designern.. n Kumpel von mir macht des au! Und i muss sagen da sehen echt manche Jeans sau geil aus...
Der beklebt oder bedruckt die halt selber.. des echt nice...

Wegen der Unterwäsche.. ihr könnts au hier drüber schreiben... wir überlesen des dann einfach...


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

@maza
Nein danke ^^

Und so Einzelanfertigungen kann ich mir sicher net leisten ^^, achja das Problem kommt auch ncoh dazu. Ich bin zu geizig bei Klamotten und mir ist eig alles zu teuer. Meistens zahlt sich das aus und ich bekomm dann meine Hosen auch so fuer 10-15 euro


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Oha?! Des aber scho sauber günstig.. is wohl Kindergröße was´? ^^

@matze: Nein hab ich nich ^^....die sollen des lieber öffentlich diskutieren.. ich mein, deren Freunde sollens ja dann au schön haben..  wir helfen ihnen dann bei der auswahl.. ich finds net schlimm .. des is wie bikini aussuchen^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@Matze: JA JA was ihr wieder denkt was wir da alles schreiben. So intressant wars jetzt auch wieder net. 

AHA nun weiß ich auch was Styleware ist! Nun bin ich wieder schlauer 

Mein Freund war mal mit mir im H&M das war aber nur einmal WEIL er da ein Trauma bekommen hat. Ich war in der Umkleide und hab grad anprobiert und er stand draußen und hat gewartet dann hat er da so ne richtig fette gesehen welche mit nem String in die Umkleidekabine ging.  Ich kam raus und er meinte "SO ich geh nie mehr in den Laden hier"


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Noe nix Kindergroesse. Nur die Sachen die im "normalen" Laden haengen wie C&A oder H&M die gefallen mir eh net, diese Karottenhosen, und dann kosten die auch noch so 30-50 Euro.


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab auch noch keine Hose für 10 Euro gefunden. Wo gehst du einkaufen  

Naja also ich weiß jetzt net was normale Läden sind aber ich denke ich geh in solche und da gibts auch normal geschnittene Jeans und nicht nur Karottenhosen


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Naja ich mag ja nur die mit Schlag ^^
Der Laden wo ich die bekommen hatte, hat dann zugemacht den gibts jetzt nur noch in HOlland, weil die Klamotten sich da beser verkaufen lassen. Ich mein die Verkaeuferin hatte Amsterdam gesagt. Und in dem andern Laden wo ich Klamotten bekommen hatte die mri gefallen, der hat auch zugemacht, udn da is auch nen anderer Jeans laden mit so normalen Jeans. Einfach blau, gerade runter oder Karotten. Aber so ist nunmal jetzt die Mode, und dann am besten eine mit so nem Mega Ar*** und die Hose in die Stiefel, oh wie sexy


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Ja das hat schon was ^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Siehste maza gefällts


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Bis auf den mega  find ichs ganz gut.. jap ^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Endlich es ist 15 Uhr Feierabend ist in Sicht!


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Dacht ich mir au grad.. Ich zähl schon die Minuten...


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

@maza
Ja wenn jemand die Figur dazu hat, ok, ich mags dennoch net leiden. Aber wenn jemand mit nem mega Ar** das so anzieht, dann gehts gar net.

@keks
Naja noch 2 Std


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Ich werd so 16 Uhr rum gehen.


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

OH man ich les gerade:


> Der 15-jährige Benjamin aus dem belgischen La Louviere ist beim WoW-Spielen ins Koma gefallen.


http://www.chip.de/news/World-of-Warcraft-bis-zum-Umfallen-gespielt_30093048.html


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

Ich um 16:30, hab extra nur halb so lange Pause gemacht ^^


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

@MiMi
ähh, ist dein Link richtig?


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Da war ne ] zuviel ^^ Nun geht er


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Lol das hart.. der hat bestimmt von Freitag nach der Schule bis Sonntag Abend durch gezoggt..


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

So ein  nnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdddddddddddddddd
(frei nach Homer Simpson)


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Mein Gott Sachen gibts! Ich mein irgendwann hat man doch mal hunger  ich hätte schon irgendwann mal hunger!


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Hmpf, ich glaub ich geh auch um halb 5 ^^ 

Das haetten die ma schreiben sollen, die lange der gezoggt hat ^^


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hmpf, ich glaub ich geh auch um halb 5 ^^
> 
> Das haetten die ma schreiben sollen, die lange der gezoggt hat ^^


SO SO 

Genau das wäre intressant zu wissen!


----------



## maza (14. Januar 2008)

Tja mei.. hätt ich jetz eher den Japanern zugetraut 
Wünsch euch was.... schönen Feierabend! Bin mal raus!
Morgen bin ich mitm Chef auswärts... bis Mittwoch!


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Schoenen Feierabend. Geht ruhig alle um 4


----------



## keks1984 (14. Januar 2008)

Tschüss bis Mittwoch!

EDIT: SO ich geh dann auch bis morgen!


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Geht ruhig alle und verlasst mich .. tzzz


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

Wenns dich tröstet, ich bin noch ein bischen da


----------



## MiMi (14. Januar 2008)

Naja ich mach mich auch, wenn alle gehn, will ich auch ^^ Aber du gehst ja auch um halb 5 oder net?

Schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Matze (14. Januar 2008)

jetzt hab ich zu meckern ^^
Also gut: Bis morgen an alle *wink*


----------



## yellowspam (14. Januar 2008)

Bin bis 5 da ^^


----------



## kaMii (15. Januar 2008)

War gestern bis um 18 Uhr da, also keine Beschwerden 

Bzw. guten Morgen an alle!


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen

@kaMii: So So na da warst ja fleißig  wenn man halt was zu tun hat dann geht der Tag auch schneller rum!


----------



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2008)

Moin,Moin...
Mussts euch vorstellen, kommt gestern mein Chef rein und sagt mir ich soll Caffeetabs für die Caffemaschine kaufen, drückt mir die Firmenbankomatkarte samt Pin in die Hand und sagt aber bitte um 200€ !  
Am ende bin ich mit dre großen Kartons zurückgekommen...in jedem sind ca. 20(?) Packungen zu je 30-40 Tabs ^^ Der Verkäufer hat mich gefragt ob ich das für mich privat oder ne Firma kaufe ^^


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Zu herrlich, kannst ja mal fragen ob sie fürs Wochenende behalten darfst um äähhhmm Kaffee zu trinken


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

@yellowspam: TJA da biste wohl jetzt aufgestiegen zum Kaffeeboten?!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen, ich bin auch wieder da. Nach 3 Arbeits- und 2 freien Tagen Krankseins, bin ich in einem neuen büro...ohne Heizung und noch nicht ganz gesund....toll. Das Büro ist ja net schlecht, aber halt kalt. 

und ich hab einen neuen Monitor....


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Dann versuch dich mit der Erregung durch den neuen Monitor warm zu halten 
Hab zu Hause noch nen alten Heizstrahler im Keller...


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

Morgen an alle.

Ex1tus ist wieder da


----------



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @yellowspam: TJA da biste wohl jetzt aufgestiegen zum Kaffeeboten?!


Was erwartest du bin eben der Lehrling ^^ 

Aber ich darf schon Backup machen mit dem sündhaft teuren Bandlaufwerk mit den 10 400GB Bändern, und in VS 08 programmieren ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Haha, ich hab jetzt auch so einen Heizstrahler endeckt. Der geht ja ab. Aber das nächste ist, ich hab keine Tür.


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Tröste dich ich hab hier zwar Heizung aber kalt ist es trotzdem weil mein netter Kollege dauernd das Fenster aufhaben muß. Ich mein ich hab kein Problem mit frischer Luft aber wenn es grade mal warm geworden ist dann macht der das Fenster auf. Und da die Bürotüren zum Gang auf sind helfen die Heizkörper auch net wirklich


----------



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2008)

Da hab ich ja richtig Schwein ^^ 
Da ich immer der erste im Büro bin, lüfte ich mal gescheit durch und dann passt das ^^


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn ihr gerade eingezogen seit dann stehen sicher noch kartons irgendwo .. aufklappen und ne Tür basteln


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

Oder gleich in einem Karton arbeiten, dann ist die Heizfläche net so groß und es wird schnell warm ^^


----------



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2008)

Alter..das wäre doch mal geil! Da darfst du dann aber nicht mehr lüften sonst weht es dir die Tür weg...und wenn du dann dem Chef sagst das die Tür vom Wind verweht wurde kommt das doch auch blöd ^^


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

lach... und die Körperwärme bringt mehr wenn so zusammengekauert ist


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

Genau Remme, du hast es verstanden. Ach ja und Umweltfreundlich ist es auch ^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

HUI mein Kollege hat grad bemerkt dass es hier drin kälter ist wie draußen und er nun das Fenster zumachen kann. BRAVO


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

So guten morgen. Ich hase Busse, der kam zu spaet. Grmbl, und dann heizt der durch die Gegend wie nen bloeder, weil er ja verspaetung hatte.


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

@keks: einen apllaus für diesen Arbeiter

@mimi: das haste aber bei allen öffentlichen Straßenverkehr. Monatskarten werden immer teuerer und busse immer langsamer und später


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

@Remme
Ja das Problem ist vorallem, das ich erst mit dem Zug muss und dann mit dem Bus. Jedenfalls nun waehrend des Praktikums. Und wenn der Zug verspaetung hat, verpass ich den Bus, und andersrum natuerlich auch. Nur der Bus faehrt alle 10 mins da gehts noch, der Zug jede halbe Stunde. Und das geniale ist auch, wenn der zug zu sehr verspaetung hat, faellt die eine fahrt einfach mal aus. Und wenn ich dann hier in Holland am Bahnhof stehe, kommt auch keine durchsage das er ausfaellt.


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Sehr schön .. hier in Deutschland kommt wenigstens so ne genervte Bahntussi-Stimme und prappelt wie ne Maschine das wir doch verständnis haben sollten ..


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja sogar nen Zug aus Deutschland, und bei den Hollaendischen Zuegen kommena uch durchsagen, aber bei dem Zug der von Deutschladn nach Holland faehrt gibts nur in Deutschland noch die Durchsage, in Holland dann keine. Als ob die sich net untereinander ma bescheid sagen koennten.


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Na Klasse und dann stehste dann wie getröppelter Sack da und weiß nicht wie du weiter kommst.. Hatte bisher gottseidank nur einen total Ausfall erlebt in Hannover. Nach Bremen (zu Hause) kam ich nicht und nach Leipzig (da wo ich herkam( auch nimmer zurück. Da stand ich nun in eises Kälte 6 stunden in Hannover und die Ansagen wurden auch immer weniger nur die Zeit an der Tafel würde immer größer.

Aber ist schon ne Sauerei wenn man es mal so sieht und bei solchen Sachen sollte es doch anfangen eine europäische "Einheit" zu sein, aber damit möchte ich jetzt keine politischen Disskussionen anstimmen. Dafür ist es zu früh und habe noch zu wenig Kaffee intus.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Ich fahr nur am Wochenende mit der Bahn....das ist schon genug Stress.

Der Zug nach Bamberg hat 10-15 min Verspätung. Der Zug nach Bamberg hat 15 min Verspätung. Plötzlich stehen auf der Tafel 30 min Verspätung. Plötzlich 35 min....und nach 40 kommt er. Ich hätte fast den letzten Bus verpasst, dann hätte ich mir ein Taxi bestellen können.


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

@Remme: Ja ich sollte echt mal applaudieren vielleicht versteht er es dann! Das lustige ist ja dass ich morgens hier reinkomme und dann lüft ich gleich aber das weiß er ja net weil ich ja ne stunde vor ihm da bin. Sowas also echt ich lass jetzt morgens schon das Fenster zu weil ich ja weiß dass er später lüftet. NE NE aber bald ist es ja vorbei dann kann er von mir aus den ganzen Tag lüften 

@ex1tus: JA das kenne ich da freut man sich dass der zug "nur" 10 minuten später kommt und denkt ja das passt ja noch und aufeinmal steht man ne stunde da rum. Es brauch sich niemand wundern dass soviele Leute trotz der Spritkosten und Umwelt noch mit dem Auto fahren! DA kommt man wenigstens auch an.


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Und biste schon mal mit so ner Taxi-Rechnung zum Schalter gegangen. Ich habe es einmal versucht und wurde höflich aber bestimmt zurückgewiesen. Mit der Primisse ich hätte 4 Stunden warten können bis der erste Bus wieder kam.


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

6 Stunden? Oh wei, da hab ichs mit meiner halben Stunde ja noch ganz gut. Das problem ist nur fuer einige, das der eine der um kurz vor halb faehrt nen anderes Ziel hat als der zur vollen Stunde. Somit muessen einige die den Zug haetten haben muessen ne Stunde warten. Ich muss gott sei dank nur bis da wo beide Zuege noch langfahren


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Und es geht nicht nur um die Verspätung .. sind ja doch viele Pendler die zumindestens ansatzweise pünktlich bei der Arbeit sein sollten.

Ja waren 6 Stunden in beide Richtungen wollte sich jemand mitm Zug messen und alles war dich bis die Bahn busse organisiert hatten dir bis zum nächsten Bahnhof hinter den Unfällen gefahren sind.


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Also als bei uns ma nen Zug verspaetung hatte, als ich mit ner Freundin wohin war, und wir deswegen den Zug danach verpasst hatten, der der letzte in unsere Richtung war, sind wir zum Schalter haben das gesagt und die meinte wir sollen nen Taxi nehmen und das wird bezahlt hat uns dann auch so nen Zettel gegeben!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

"Abenteuer Bahn"...


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hasse die Bahn. Ich hab noch NIE eine Fahrt erlebt, die nicht 10 - 15 Min zu spät kam


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> "Abenteuer Bahn"...



Nee das ist schon ne großangelegte Dschungel-Expedition .... 

@MiMi, also mir wurde am nächsten tag gesagt als ich zu Hause war das das nicht ginge. Muss dazu sagen das ich nur kurz am Schlater war um mich zu erkundigen ob sowas möglich ist, sie sagte ja ich nahm mir ein Taxi und wollte am nächsten Tag das Geld wieder, waren schließlich knappe 40€ bis zur nächsten Stadt.

Aber das gin dann anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Hm, doch das hat schon funktioniert  Sogar auf ner 9 Stundenfahrt haben wir keinen einzigen Zug verpasst weil nen anderer Verspaetung hatte. Ein einziger hatte glaub ich 2-3 mins verspaetung, aber das war zu machen. Dabei mussten wir gluab ich 4 oder 5 ma umsteigen. Hat mich aber auch gewundert das das so gut geklappt hatte. Sogar hin udn Rueckfahrt


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

In Stuttgart gibts so ein Volksfest die Canstatter Wasn ist so wie das Oktoberfest. Jedenfalls ist da jedes Jahr unheimliches Chaos bei der Bahn. Und letztes mal stand meine Freundin aufeinmal an nem Bahnhof und nix ging mehr! Die Züge waren überfüllt und konnten nicht mehr fahren, nen weiteren Zug hat die Bahn nicht geschickt und es mußte schon die Polizei anrücken um überhaupt etwas Ruhe in die Masse zu bringen. Irgendwann nach 5 Stunden haben die sich dann nen Taxi genommen welches dann mal schlappe 200 Euro gekostet hat. Dann hat meinen Freundin nen saftigen Beschwerdebrief geschickt und hat die gesamten Kosten erstattet bekommen!


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Ne also ich glaub da muss man dann halt so direkt nen Schein bekommen, so dass man erst gar nix bezahlt, sondern nur den Schein vonner Bahn gibt, und die holen sich das Geld dann vonner Bahn wieder.


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Jau beim nächsten mal weiß ich es besser


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

So um mal das Thema zu Wechseln. Es gibt ja bei diversen Tauschbörsen etc. einige große Pakete voller Schriftarten. Gibt es irgendwo ne Liste wo man explizit nachschauen kann welche Schriftarten kommerziel sind


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Omfg, meine strg und Pfeiltasten funktionierten net mehr?!

@Remme
Such mal bei google nach "Kostenlose Schriftarten, die kommerziell genutzt werden duerfen"
Vielleicht ist das ja das was du suchst


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Meistens fährt man mit der Bahn pünktlich wenn es gar nicht so schlimm wäre zu warten, da man eh auf einen Anschlusszug oder -bus warten müsste. Aber wenn man nur noch heim will....^^ Kennt ihr ja alle.


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Omfg, meine strg und Pfeiltasten funktionierten net mehr?!
> 
> @Remme
> Such mal bei google nach "Kostenlose Schriftarten, die kommerziell genutzt werden duerfen"
> Vielleicht ist das ja das was du suchst


Die ganzen Tasten sind doch alles Schnick-Schnack


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Die ganzen Tasten sind doch alles Schnick-Schnack



Falsch! Wenn sie Windows verwendet, dann ist die Strg-Taste Ü-B-E-R-L-E-B-E-N-Swichtig (Strg + Alt + Entf)


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Omfg? Nu gehts wieder. Wasn das fuern Unsinnnnnnnnn. Drecks Windows


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

AAAHHH! Man da Antwortet man jedem Idioten auf seine noch so idiotische Frage, die man ihm erstmal aus der Nase ziehen muss  und dann bekommt man selber auf Fragen nie ne Antwort!!

@MiMi
Vieleicht ist es ja nicht Windows sondern deine Tastatur ^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Ich meinte dass auch eher als Witz  
JA ich warte auch auf ne Antwort! Also tröste dich es geht nicht nur dir so!


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

@Matze
Das kann auch sein, dieses dumme kabellose Zeug, dauernt is die Batterie leer. Aber nein die haen keine Tastatur und Maus mehr mit Kabel.


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

@keks
Weiß ich, hab ja uch nur ein Witz gemacht.
Wie heißt denn dein Thread, vieleicht kann ich dir helfen


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

"WPF / Validieren einer Textboxeingabe?"

Achso  naja solange du net schonmal was mit WPF gemacht hast wirst da auch net viel zu wissen.


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

->"WPF / Validieren einer Textboxeingabe?" 
Ok wird schwer, ich weiß weder was WPF ist (irgend ein Windows Dingends oder) und hab auch keine Ahnung was Validieren heißt :-(


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

@Matze



> In der Softwaretechnik bezeichnet Validierung (auch Plausibilisierung, als Test auf Plausibilität, oder engl. Sanity Check genannt) die Kontrolle eines konkreten Wertes darauf, ob er zu einem bestimmten Datentyp gehört oder in einem vorgegebenen Wertebereich oder einer vorgegebenen Wertemenge liegt. Sie ist ein wichtiger Aspekt der Qualitätssicherung, der sicherstellen soll, dass ein implementiertes Programm den vorher aufgestellten Anforderungen genügt. Die meisten Programmfehler und Sicherheitsprobleme sind letztlich auf fehlende Plausibilisierung von Eingabewerten zurückzuführen.


Ist doch ganz einfach 

Oder kurz


> Validierung ist die dokumentierte Beweisführung, dass ein System die Anforderungen in der Praxis erfüllt.


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

Frei nach dem Motto: Warum einfach, wenns auch umständlich geht...


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Siehste dachte ich mir doch dass nicht helfen kannst  Das heißt Windows Presentation Foundation irgendein neues Zeugs im Framework BOA und da ist halt noch nicht alles so toll implementiert. Ein Mist ist das. 

Genau Valdieren hat dir MiMi ja schon erklärt.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Die Heizlüfter gehen nicht gescheit, und die tür (ja ich hab jezt eine^^) schließt nicht wirklich,  aber ich mag mein neues Büro trotzdem. Und zwar weil es weit weg von dem meines Cheffes ist. Der hat mich heute noch kein einziges Mal genervt.


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

JIPI Ex1tus hat ne Tür bekommen! Wirst sehen morgen stellen sie dir nen Heizkörper hin und den mußt du dann halt kurz anschließen  

Siste also hat dein neues Büro doch auch positive Seiten!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Ich hab gerade erfahren, das ein anderes Büro hier einen neuen Heizkörper bekommt und wenn der was taugt, dann bekommen wir den auch. Naja, wie ich das kenne dauert das noch 1-2 Wochen....


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Also wenn ich du wäre würde ich mal lieber nen dicken Pullover anziehen als zu warten bis die mit dem Heizkörper das hinbekommen.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Oh, ich sitze hier noch mit der Jacke^^. Wenn man erst krank war, sollte man nix riskieren....


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Hauptsach es ist warm


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Hier isses wieder warm, gestern wars sogar zu warm.


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Naja also bei mir ist net wirklich warm.

OH heut ist so ein Tag da würde ich am liebsten gleich wieder ins Bett liegen irgendwie klappt nix.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Hatte heute früh ein McDonalds Frühstück....Diese Egg McMuffin Dinger haben ja überhaupt keinen Geschmack....in der Mitte ein bisschen, aber außen überhaupt nicht....tststs


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

OH man wenn ich solceh Stellenangebote schon sehe
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/stell...ieninformatiker-mit-herzblut.html#post1555071
Dann hab ich schon kein Bock mehr auf spaeter



> » Mindestens drei Jahre Berufserfahrung


Wie solln man das bekommen wenn alle Arbeitgeber solche Vorraussetzungen haben?


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Naja ich denke eh dass die beste Chance nach dem Studium bei ner Firma ist wo man entweder schonmal ein Praktikum gemacht hat oder wo man die Diplomarbeit oder Bachelorthesis geschrieben hat.


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Achja, mein Chef kam eben wieder, laberte mit einem, machte Mittagspause, laberte kurz wieder mit einem und geht nun wieder! Es gibt auch keine Simkarten mehr womit ich mein Programm testen koennte. Also sitz ich wieder dumm rum!


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Ja ich würd auch gern gehen oder dumm rumsitzen! Also das kann der mal voll vergessen dass bei mir das dumme Validieren klappt! Ich raff nämlich gar nix und es klappt auch nix was da in dem "Beispiel" = einige codeschnipsel, erklärt ist. Ich bekomm heut echt noch nen Anfall!


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Naja ich probier bissel mit XSD/ XML rum. Und schau mir auch Beispiele an. Wie du ^^ Aber da ich echt keine Ahnugn davon hab, ich mein wenn man sowas hier sieht wird einem schon schlecht ^^


```
<xsd:element name="screen" type="slides"/>
  <xsd:complexType name="slides">
		<xsd:attribute name="loop" type="xsd:boolean" default="false"/>	
		<xsd:attribute name="numbers" type="xsd:integer" default="false"/>	
  </xsd:complexType>
```


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

Juhu, ich hab mein Problem jetzt doch lösen können


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Wenigstens einer von uns


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

Sorry, aber leider habe ich auch keine Anung von XML :-(


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Das will man auch net


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Also echt ich schmeiß gleich meinen gesamten PC aus dem Fenster dann ist alles geklärt! Bis ich nen neuen bekomme ist die Zeit rum  

Ich hoffe echt sehr dass ich endlich mit dem anderen Projekt weitermachen kann. 

Mmh und was soll das XSD machen?


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Das ist ne art Template fuer das XML. Da steht dann genau drin, welche Typen wo hingehoeren etc. Um halt das XML zu validieren ^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

OH validieren das ist ein böses Wort! Das nennen wir heute nicht mehr!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Tja ich musste noch keine Websachen hier machen, nur Print bis jetzt.... ich hab das noch nicht gebraucht^^.


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Normalerweise ich das auch net so ein riesen Geschäft! DA gibts überall extra vorgefertigte Tags also so ein durcheinander wie bei diesem WPF hab ich noch net erlebt. NAJA ich könnte ja auch einfach meinem Chef sagen dass ich ihm versichere dass die Benutzer die Daten richtig eingeben  NE NE also echt ich hab jetzt nochmal unsere Bücher durchgemacht! NIX das gibts doch nicht dass in nem Buch sowas elementares fehlt. Mist Buch. 

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen anderen die heut morgen noch da waren? Alle am arbeiten?


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Die Seite is mal wieder extrem langsam, und dann ploetzlich weg. Hoffentlich wirds nu wieder schneller ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Im Moment geht die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Ja wurd bestimmt nen update oder so gemacht


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Im Moment geht die Geschwindigkeit.


Noch ist die Geschwindigkeit gut  Der Server ist halt für soviel langeweile nicht ausgelegt!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Glaubst du wir ziehen den runter?^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

NE NE das sind die ganzen anderen mit ihrem vielen Fragen 

AHA in Niedersachsen hat ist ein 11jähriges Mädchen mit 2,26 Promille zusammengebrochen JA SAUBER da wäre ich auch zusammengebrochen.


----------



## ink (15. Januar 2008)

Malzeit, kann mir mal jemand ne Inspirationsquelle geben?
Hänge seit gestern in der Luft...:suspekt:
Ihr seid doch das kreative Praktikanten/Auszubildenen-Pack


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Ach, nur ich^^, die sind alle ProgammiererInnen.  Wie meinst du das?


----------



## ink (15. Januar 2008)

Ich bastel seit gestern an ner Grafik, die sich vehement weigert fertig gestellt zu werden.
Mir fehlt einfach der letzte Schliff, aber der is wohl mit meiner Muse auffer Elbe paddeln...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Ja, was ist denn eigtl wenn ihr nichtmehr dort arbeitet? Seid ihr dann noch hier oder bin ich dann allein mit Matze?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Ich bastel seit gestern an ner Grafik, die sich vehement weigert fertig gestellt zu werden.
> Mir fehlt einfach der letzte Schliff, aber der is wohl mit meiner Muse auffer Elbe paddeln...



Zeig mal...oder darfst du nicht?


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

NAJA wenn bei mir nur der Schliff fehlen würde  ... Ich hab so das Gefühl bei mir paddelt grad mein gesamten Gehirn auf dem Rhein


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Ich werd auf jeden fall noch zwischendurch reinschauen ob mein Thread noch lebt ^^


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

@MiMi
Und was verstehst du unter "ab und zu"?

Tja Ex1tus, sind wir halt die letzten Krieger die noch stehen


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Also ich bin übernächste Woche aufjedenfall da mittags schätze ich mal dann kommt Fasching OH das wird eng  ich bin vom 31. JAnaur bis 6 Febuar durchgehend auf Achse! Danach bin ich wieder bissl da und am 9 Februar geh ich ja nochmal für nen Monat in die USA da werd ich wohl net so regelmäßig online sein besonders da ich ja zu anderen Zeiten online bin als ihr  Und in der FH wenns langweilig ist denke ich bin ich als shcon hier! 

NAtürlich ahben wir dann net mehr soviel Zeit wie jetzt


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Ich schreib zwischendurch ^^
Und das heisst, wenn ich net gerade mit meinem Spiel programmiern beschaeftigt bin


----------



## ink (15. Januar 2008)

@ Ex
Ich muss die Jungs vom Buch fragen obs ok is wenn ich Teile von meiner Grafik anderweitig veröffentliche.
Is aber in keinster Weise mit den letzten Arbeiten zu vergleichen, ist sehr "grafisch/technisch".


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Kommt in deinem Spiel Blut vor?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

skat hat gesagt.:


> @ Ex
> Ich muss die Jungs vom Buch fragen obs ok is wenn ich Teile von meiner Grafik anderweitig veröffentliche.
> Is aber in keinster Weise mit den letzten Arbeiten zu vergleichen, ist sehr "grafisch/technisch".



Kannst es ja auch nur mir schicken, und ich lösch es dann gleich wieder^^. Werde es nicht verwenden/veröffentlichen.


----------



## Matze (15. Januar 2008)

@MiMi
Was Programmierst du denn so für ein Spiel?


----------



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2008)

Ich kanns mir schon denken was das fürn Game wird: "Lamafarm1.0"


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Ich tippe auf einen 2d-scrollshooter im Stil von Zombiegrinder 3000 aber statt mit Zombies mit Besoffenen^^.


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Omfg, ich hatte geschrieben auf Antwortne geklickt, und dann dachte ich er haette es abgeschickt hab auf F5 gedrueckt, und meine Antwort ist weg. 

Also ich hab im naechsten Semester "Gaming & Virtual Reality", da wird dann als Project nen Spiel programmiert. Komtm also ganz auf meine Gruppe an, was wir dann machen

Edit: Un nu isse doch da, ttzz gleich ma loeschen!


----------



## ink (15. Januar 2008)

@ Ex1tus
Hehe, is klar 
Ich warte lieber aufs ok. 
Und dann gibs n Ausschnitt im Showroom.


----------



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2008)

Cool...ich e grade ne WiSim wo man nen BAuernhof managed.^^ Aber noch in VB 6.0 ^^


----------



## keks1984 (15. Januar 2008)

NE NE NE aufeinmal ist wieder was los!

Ich geh jetzt genug gearbeitet für heute!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

@ skat: alles klar .

@ keks: tschö.


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

Noch 20 mins, dann kann ich auch endlich gehn, und wie es ausschaut, regenet es immer noch  Pfui, udn ich muss erst auf den Bus warten, dann auf den Zug und dann mit dem Rad.


----------



## MiMi (15. Januar 2008)

So Leute ich verabschiede mich mal, schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich werde so auf 5 gehen (hoffentlich).


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2008)

Ich mach mich dann auch mal....


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen 

JIPI heut ist Mittwoch! Die hälfte der Woche wäre also geschafft! Und ich geh heut pünktlich um 15 Uhr da meine Mama Geburtstag hat also ist mein Tag net so lange.


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Moin,Moin Keksi! Hast dus gut, werd heute bis 17 Uhr bleiben, weil ich muss auf ne MAil von GhosttyperXml warten ^^ ..die brauchen etwas länger.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Ich bleib jeden Tag bis mind. 17.00 Uhr...


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Ich ja auch, aber heute könnt ich früher gehen weil fast niemand im Büro ist.

Gestern hat mein Chef gesagt dasss ich in 1-1,5 JAhren, also noch während meiner Lehre, ein Zertifikat fürs .NET-Framework machen werde...geil oder? Nen Lehrling mit Zertifizierung ^^


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Morgen ihr beiden

@yellowspam: TJA dann mußt du den Leuten mal etwas Feuer unterm Hintern machen!  Vielleicht gehts ja dann schneller! Aha ja und was muß man da dann für so´n Zertifikat machen? Ist das dann nen Kurs und da bekommt zum Schluß das Zertifikat. NAJA schlecht ist das nicht sowas kann man immer mal für ne Bewerbung gebrauchen  

Wir hätten hier auch eine SQL Server Schulung gehabt und da hätte ich dann auch mithin können und ne Bescheinigung bekommen. ABER leider ist ja dieser Schulungsleiter krank geworden auf unbestimmte Zeit und nun wurde das verschoben da bin ich natürlich net mehr da, wäre ja für ne Bewerbung auch sehr schön gewesen. 

@Ex1tus: Hast du im Moment viel Arbeit oder warum bleibst du immer solange?


----------



## Newb (16. Januar 2008)

Hi erstmal,



> Gestern hat mein Chef gesagt dasss ich in 1-1,5 JAhren, also noch während meiner Lehre, ein Zertifikat fürs .NET-Framework machen werde...geil oder? Nen Lehrling mit Zertifizierung



Mitte Februar fang ich richtig an mit Silverlight und c#...muss vom betrieb aus ^^

MfG
General ']['.G.


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Morgen Newb machst du auch ne Ausbildung? 

Was ist eigentlich das Silverlight? Da hör ich im Moment grad soviel von aber richtig mit beschäftigt hab ich mich jetzt noch net!


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß ist Silverlight ein Framwork/Technologie zum darstellen von dynamischen Webinhalten..also Microsofts Gegenstück zu Flash, glaube ich .


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgeeeeennnnn ;-]


----------



## Newb (16. Januar 2008)

Ich mache ne Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung.

Silverlight ist praktisch die von Microsoft geschaffene Konkurenz zu Adobe Flash nur das dort statt der Skriptsprache Actioscript C# benutzt wird. Und Programmierung (Backend) lässt sich problemlos vom der Gestalltung und Aufmachen des Programms (Frontend) trennen. So kann der eine mit C# programmieren und der Designer worschtelt die Objekte so hin wies passt  -->  Am Ende nur noch  zusammenfügen...

XD


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Morgen,
bin heut weng spät ...


----------



## Newb (16. Januar 2008)

Aber ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht ganz ausgereift.

Die richtige Version kommt gegen März raus...(Die jetzige basiert auf JavaScript)


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Morgen maza und Matze

@Newb: So so na da wirst dann deine Freude haben wenn die Version noch nicht richtig ausgereift ist da wird wieder die hälfte noch nicht richtig implementiert sein. Ist doch immer das gleiche.


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen 
Hier ist ja wiedermal richtig was los  Ich werd heut auch bissel fruehe rgehn, will meine Praesentation fuer morgen nochmal ueben und bissel anpassen.


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Derweil mus sich mich mit dem SL ned beschäftigen, zum Glück  

Kämpfe schon genug mit C# ^^


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Kämpfe schon genug mit C# ^^



Lern ich in der Berufsschule. Und da ich im Betrieb Java hab, ist C# irgendwie saueinfach ^^


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Boah, ihr seits alles Streber hier...


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Mein Problem ist einfach dass ich in Mathe ein bissel schwächle und meine Logik nicht so fit ist ^^ Außerdem sind wir in der BS eine Informatikerklasse, haben aber keinen EDV-Raum zugewiesen bekommen, und das Fach informatik ist nichtmal ein Prüfungsfach! 
Und das geile ist wir haben 5mal im Jahr 1 Woche durchgehend Schule, und da lernen wir wie man einen PC zusammenbaut, anstatt dass wir mal was programmieren... ich bin mit meinem jetztigen Wissen das ich aus der Firma habe, im 3. Jahr BS, in der Firma kann ich natürlich nichts ^^.


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab an der FH C++ und Java gemacht und jetzt hier das erste mal C# da hatte ich aber auch nicht wirklich Probleme mit ist ja echt alles fast geich. 

@yellowspam: Ja wenn die Logik deines Programmes halt net so gut ist dann ist das ganze Programm meistens für´n   Wie heißt deine Ausbildung? Muß man da net programmieren? 

@maza: bist doch nur Neidisch


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Oh, des is naturlich e.
Aber mir scheint, dass es in Deutschland keinen guten Informatikunterricht gibt. Ist ja auch schwer, da alle einen anderen Wissensstand haben. Aber in unserer Klasse ist es schon krass:
- Eine Gruppe ist himmelweit überfordert (obwohl man meinen könnte, dass man im Betrieb bis zum 2. Jahr schon Grundlagen hatte)
- eine andere Gruppe ist sowieso nicht interresiert
- und die letzte Gruppe darf sich vom Lehrer ganz nach hinten setzten, weil sie sowieso schon  Jahre weiter sind

Und ich? Ich gehör zur letzten, aber hinten ist kein Platz mehr. Ergo: Ihr findet dank unseres Programmierunterrichts schwer jemanden der Metroid Zero Mission auf einem Game Boy Emulator schneller durchzockt als ich ^^^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Das mitm Informatikunterricht kenn ich. Wir mussten teilweise aufm Fachgym Technik im Informatikkurs in Word 3dzeichnen (sagte ich galub ich schonmal). Bzw mussten wri nen Text abtippen. HAHA wie witzig, tippen tippen tippen fertig. Andere waren gerade noch am Anfang mitm 2 Finger Suchsystem  bzw immer nach vorn schauen, Text lesen, runter schauen bissel schreiben, wieder hochschauen usw.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> (...)
> 
> @Ex1tus: Hast du im Moment viel Arbeit oder warum bleibst du immer solange?



Ich arbeite immer so lange....^^


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich arbeite immer so lange....^^



Zählt im Forum Posten den schon als Arbeit ;-]... ^^


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Das ist ja mal geil! NAJA aber ist auch so bei uns an der FH. Viele die haben ja schon vorher Ausbildung gemacht oder halt einfach bereits im Informatikbereich gearbeitet. Für meinen Freund z.B. ist es meistens sehr langweilig während den Informatikvorlesungen und ich hab halt noch gar nicht programmiert vor meinem Studium daher langweile ich mich nicht wirklich oft  lern ja immer was neues. Da mein Freund allerdings mein Privattutor ist meiden wir die Informatikvorlesungen und sind meistens zuhause und machen da die Vorlesungen durch das ist wesentlich effizienter für mich weil ich erstens nicht abgelenkt bin von irgendjemand der neben mir irgend nen Spiel zockt ich mein HALLO wenn neben mir die ganze Bande da spielt dann spiel ich halt auch mal mit  und dann kapier ich zuhaus das auch schneller. 

Naja jedenfalls gibts da dann noch die Gruppe "ich hab gar keine Lust aufs Studium sondern auf die Partys" da gibts dann auch so Nervsäcke die dann trotzdem an die FH kommen und da dann dauernd nur stören. Offensichtlich haben welche zuhause kein Internet und keinen Strom bei manchen hab ich so das Gefühl die kommen nur zum Notebook laden und Emails abrufen.  Naja da bleib ich lieber ganz zuhause


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Wartet mal... sagte ich bereits das ihr OBERSTREBER seid?


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @yellowspam: Ja wenn die Logik deines Programmes halt net so gut ist dann ist das ganze Programm meistens für´n   Wie heißt deine Ausbildung? Muß man da net programmieren?



Ich bin Informatiker, aufm Lehrvertrag steht jedoch, Lehrberuf: Informatik - Informationstechnologie ^^ 
Und ja ich porgrammiere eh.. in  C#, SQL, und ab und an nen Batchjob^^


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

(ich muss zugeben ich gehör auch zu denen mit der Party und so :-()


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> ...bei manchen hab ich so das Gefühl die kommen nur zum Notebook laden und Emails abrufen.  Naja da bleib ich lieber ganz zuhause



Also ich lade mein Handy meist auch wärend der Arbeit oder im Unterricht ^^



			
				maza hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wartet mal... sagte ich bereits das ihr OBERSTREBER seid?



Horch! Ich glaub ich höhre eine Anflug von Neid ^^. Na wenn du so eine Meinung hast, dann lass uns doch mal um die Wette feiern, dürfte doch gegen eine Streber ganz leicht sein  ^^^^


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Ja bin dabei.. aber das wird sowieso keine Herausforderung... *gähn*


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Ja bin dabei.. aber das wird sowieso keine Herausforderung... *gähn*


Wieso ).........Gibst du etwa jetzt schon auf ;-]


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

ICH BIN KEIN STREBER! Da möchte ich mich mal ganz arg von abgrenzen! 

Ich gehör auch zu der Fraktion die gern Party macht aber ich komm halt dann einfach gar net! Ich mein sorry wenn ich keine Anwesenheitspflicht hab dann brauch ich doch net extra da an die FH gehen und mich da irgendwo reinzusetzen  Ich glaube ich war letztes Semester mal höchstens die viertelse Zeit anwesend wenns hoch kommt  da hatte ich zuhause mehr Spaß und hab mal kurz vor der Klausur alles durchgelesen. Ich kann in der FH nicht richtig aufpassen da sind soviele andere Sachen um mich rum


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Hehe! Vielleicht streb ich noch ein bisschen vor 

@keks: Ja ich versteh schon! Die bunten Bilder und Geräusche... ne is klar... ^^


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Außerdem ist es doch ein Unterschied, ob man ein Streber ist oder einfach nur sau gut in der Sache, die man mag.
Ich sag ja auch nicht zu jemanden der gut zockt: "Hey du streber, hast bestimmt alle Anleitungen, Tipps, Tricks, Cheats und Lösungen auswendig im Kopf".
Java hab ich nicht direkt gelernt, ich habs angewendet und zwar immer ein Stückchen besser.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Ja, ja und dann nur mal so zum Spass Linux auf das Autoradio draufspielen....^^


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

@maza: SO is da sind soviele Menschen und Notebooks und Spiele und müde bin ich auch wenn ich da um 8 Uhr rumsitzen muß!


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Ihr seit schon ein komischer Haufen hier


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

JA so simma halt!


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Das sind die typischen Programmierer, Informatiker^^ Bei uns in der Bs gelten die Informatiker als "aussterbende Berufsgruppe" ^^, weil wir 2 Informatikerklassen haben, eine mit 8 Schülern( meine  ) und eine mit typen vom Arbeitsamt die voll ned wollen.


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Ich bin eine Wirtschaftsinformatikerin  das ist was anderes  

NAJA also vielleicht gibts auch immer mehr die das studieren vorziehen und daher keine Ausbildung mehr machen?!


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Naja, aber die Azubis haben schon langjährige Berufserfahrung, im gegensatz zu den Studentetn, die bei null anfangen müßen im Betrieb. ^^ 
Aber das geile ist ja ich habe 3,5 JAhre lehre und wenn ich glück habe ( ein Kollege sagte mir das) kann ich wenn die die Berufssreifeprüfung mache( Matura/Abi für Arme) dann könnte ich anspruch auf den Ingenuerstitel haben,weil ich 3 Jahre berufserfahrung habe und dei Amtura ^^ Glaube aber ned das den Titel ein einfacher Lehrling kriegen würde, nur weil er die matura nachgemacht hat  ^^


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

@yellowspam: JA klar aber deine Ausbildung zählt später nicht als Berufserfahrung das ist Lehrzeit egal was du da alles gemacht hast. Das hab ich oft genug in Vorstellungsgesprächen direkt nach meiner Ausbildung gehört. 

Mmh naja was man sich net alles anrechnen lassen kann aber ob das dann genauso angesehen ist wie nach nem Studium naja das bezweifel ich schon etwas


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Das ist doch meistens so das die Betriebe wen wollen mit Jahrelanger Berufserfahrung aber gerade mal 20-25 oder so. Natuerlich muss derjenige auch alle moeglichen Programmiersprachen koennen. Und natuerlich auch praesentierfaehig und teamfaehig sein. usw usw

Hab ma meinen Chef gefragt wegen meinem XML problem. Ma sehen er wolt dnan nacher vorbei kommen un ma schaun.


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Immerhin hat er dich wahrgenommen ^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Lol ja, er wollt gehen, ich mein ich hab ne Frage. Er komtm dann, will die Jalousie hinter mir zuziehen weil es auf den Monitor scheint. Ich sag das das net geht. Naja er macht sich aber auch keine Muehe zu schauen warum. Ich frag das erste, er will wieder gehen, ich wieder "ich hab noch ne Frage" Naja wusste aber zu dem XML halt auch so erstma keine Antwort, musst edann erstma LANGE ueberlegen ob ich ihm das schicken soll oder er spaeter zu mir kommt ^^


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

JA also eindeutig hat er dich wahrgenommen! 

Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen dass er auch nochmal kommt heute  am besten zieht doch immer "Also wissen sie ich hab da jetzt schon alles ausprobiert sie müßten mir da helfen sonst wird das bis zum .... nix mehr"  da bekommt der dann Angst dass er alles selbst machen muß!


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Er wird mein Programm eh net nutzen! 
Vor ner Zeit hat ne Gruppe bei uns inner Schule das auch schonmal gemacht fuer den. Als externen Auftrag. Da war auch einer dabei der hier auch nebenbei arbeitet und der kann echt gut programmiern. Und das PRogramm fanden die auch net gut genug!


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: AHA ich seh schon Programmierung auf höchster Ebene wird bei euch verlangt!


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Wahrscheinl. kann der Chef, nicht mehr gut Programmieren, weil er durhc das Chef-sein vieles verlernt und/oder vergessen hat ^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Das hab ich aber auch erst von dem Typen erfahren, der bei mir auf die SChule geht, das er das gleiche Project hatte mit seiner Gruppe und das das auch zu schlecht war. Also geh ich davon aus, das meins wohl kaum besesr sein wird!


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Jetz wird erstmal Mittag gmacht... Mahlzeit


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Das ist die Art von Chef die sich jeder wünscht, mit nix und niemand zufrieden  

Na dann brauchst dir jetzt wenigstens keinen Kopf machen dass es an dir liegt wenn der mit nix zufrieden ist.

@maza: Nix da ist ja noch gar kein 12 Uhr Mensch Mensch


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Er war mit dem Aussehen vom flyer zufrieden ^^ Da hat er ja dann gesagt "super toll gemacht" Es gibt ja laut ihm auch keine Probleme, es gibt nur Herrausforderungen


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Das ist doch übelstes Managergelaber^^.


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Derbe still grad, aber im ganzen Forum :suspekt:


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Ja wenn ich anderen die Arbeit zuschieben kann dann gäbs für mich auch keine Probleme! Ist ja wieder was anderes wenn ich das Problem oder die Herrausforderung selbst angehen muß!


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Also der Chef kam eben hier lang, fragte ob ich das Problem schon geloest hab, ich so "Ja aber ich hab noch nen anderes" Da klingelt sein Handy auch schon wieder und er geht weg. Naja, hab jetzt das Problem aber auch alleine geloest  * stolz guck *


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Na also wenigstens hast du jetzt einen Erfolgsmoment!


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Ach un eben kam er nochmal, und fragt ob ich das Problem geloest hab, habs ihm gezeig tund er meinte "super" Oh man, er freut sich wohl nur das er sich net mit dran setzten muss ^^ Ja ich weiss ich denk zu negativ


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Mein Chef hat mich gefragt nach welchen Kriterien ich einen LEhrling auswählen würde, weil wir kriegen einen neuen Lehrling und der CHef möchte wieder so einen erwischen wie mich ^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Du Streber


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Aber erhlich! STREBER  

So und nach welchen Kriterien wählst du aus?


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Nur weil ich in der BS (fast) nur 1 & 2 habe und mit ausgezeichnetem Erfolg abschließe bin ich noch lange kein Streber ^^ Ich bin hilfsbereit, zuverläßig und kann selbstständig arbeiten ^^

Was noch hinzukommt: Ich will diesen Beruf erlernen und habe Spass dran. ^^ Ganz wichtig ^^


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Ich kanns nich mehr hören.... Ja ich hab au dermaßen Spaß beim arbeiten..oha...was kanns schönres geben..


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Lol maza 

Also was schoeneres als arbeiten? Essen, schlafen, tanzen, zocken


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

was ist schlimm dran wenn man am PC kreativ sein kann? ^^



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> zocken



Du zockst?! Ich kenn kein Mädl dass Games zockt..Cool!


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Ja sie meint Minesweeper und Hearts und so ;-]


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

@maza
Du sollst net von dich auf andere schliessen 

Nein ich mein CS 1.6 (was ich eig leider das komplette Praktikum uebe rnet gmeacht hab, werd ich dann aber weider), wc3 (nur fun maps), ut (nur das alte) und MMORPGs (Sword of the new world momentan)


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Hab mir silkroad online gesaugt... mal sehen was das kann. 
Achja.. habe jez vor meinen Farmmanager (Farmer 1.0) anstatt in VB 6.0 Prof. in C# zu schreiben. Geht hoffentlich besser aus als das ding in VB ^^


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

1.6 ? Mit Esl-Acc? und War's? Ohaaa.. 1on1 du No0b


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

@yellowspam
Silkroad, naja, hab ich auch ma ne weile gezoggt, aber irgendwann nervt es das wenn man so hin klickt das immer erst eben dauert bis der Typ/ Tussi dann auch da hinlaeuft. Bzw diese Quest, oh man. Erst muss man 50 Teile sammeln von so nem Tiger, das droppt net mal jedes mal. Und dann das Folgequest ist das man davon 200 Teile sammeln muss von den gleichen! 
Cabal online ist noch ganz witzig, abe res nervt das Leute die Geld dafuer bezaehlen im Vorteil sind, die koennen zb Teleporter benutzten etc. 
LineageII war auch ganz witzig, aber nachdem man einen Character auf 60 (glaub ich wars) hatte, hatte man auch keine Lust mehr, weil man schon alles gesehen hatte.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ein klasse Spiel entdeckt: Kart Rider!

Das is so ein Mario-Kart Abklatsch, aber ein guter. Vor allem im Multiplayer ist das Spiel Hammer. Wenn du mit Kollegen im TS sitzt und es gibt eine Schreierei weil kurz vor der Ziellinie noch die Raketen fliegen und der letzte Erste wird. Saugeil!^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

@maza
CS is nen Teamgame nix da 1on1. Hatten ma nen gutes 5on5 Team, aber dann sind 2 gegangen, einer ist WoW suechtig, der andere zum Bund. Haben nie wirklich 2 andere gute Leute gefunden. Nummer 3 hat auch kein Bock mehr. Also werd ich mir sobald ich mitm Praktikum fertig bin, nen neuen Clan suchen. Und das kann lustig werden, viele Clans sind der Meinugn sie wollen nen Lady Squad, das kann man aber total vergessen. Ich hab kein bock mehr auf nen reines Lady Team. Dann heisst es immer "och noe hab keine Lust" Oder "Och habs training vergessen" etc. Und dann gibts noch die Maedels wenn die schon alleine in nem Clan sind und man kommt als Frau dazu, das die rumzicken und sich anstellen weil sie nun nicht merh alleine im Mittelpunkt stehen.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

@ MiMi, also wenn du noch Kumpels mitbringst, kannst du gerne bei uns anfangen. Oder wenn du die Zeit und Energie hast ein Squad aufzustellen. Wir haben schon ziemlich viel Games aber noch kein 1.6^^

http://www.team-xplosion.de


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Ja und da hab ich kein Bock drauf. Dann kommen lauter Leute die net zusammen zocken koennen, weil sie alle meinen "Ich bin der beste" Und es gibt keine Absprachen etc und die Leute gehen hin wo se wollen, halten sich net an Taktik oder treffen einfahc mal gar nix und horen gar nix und sind zu dumm zum Bombe legen, damit kann ich nix anfangen! Nene lass ma.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Ich kapier nicht genau was du meinst?


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Man man man!

Das wohl mit abstand beste bisher erschienene Spiel ist:

- Metroid Prime 3 

und das beste Multiplayer?

- Super Smash Brothers Meele
 dicht gefolgt von Tekken 5 

^^


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

LoL.. ich seh scho... du bisch viel zu drauf aus gut zu sein.. pff


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Man man man!
> 
> Das wohl mit abstand beste bisher erschienene Spiel ist:
> 
> ...



Tekken 5 geht ab. Nur leider hab ich da keine würdigen Gegnger^^. Im I-net will ichs net zoggen.


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

@maza
Meinst du mich? Nich gut sein, aber ich krieg nen Anfall wenn Leute sich net an die Taktik halten. Oder einfach zu dumm sind wenn man denen ueber die ganze Map hinterherlaufen kann ohne das die das mitbekommen. Solche Sachen! Ich kann doch auch net mit wem spielen, der einfach das macht was er will. Dann kann cih auch public zoggen.

Edit:
Hab bisher nur auf der PS1 an Tekken3 meine Finger wund gespielt


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Ja so kannst ja au net spieln.. mit was für Leute spielst denn du? Omg... Wir sind bei uns nen Fun-Clan.. spieln aber au ESL ... aber nur so JFF..Aber des was du erzählst kenn ich...
aber das is schon seeeeeehhhhhrrrrr lange her.. 
mein steam acc: maza21
add mich mal.. dann hau ich dich weg


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hab bisher nur auf der PS1 an Tekken3 meine Finger wund gespielt



Da hast du was verpasst. Welcher war dein Charakter? Meiner Yoshimitsu.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Ja, MiMi erklär mir mal was genau du meintest? Ich checks immer noch nicht?
 Is schon klar das du keine Lust hast mit solchen Leuten zu zoggen...Deswegen solltest du ja deine eigenen Kumpels mitbringen...von uns will keiner 1.6 zoggen .

edit: Oh ja, Tekken 3.....Lei rockt.....


----------



## ink (16. Januar 2008)

Wollt mal n Moin in die Runde werfen 
@ Ex1tus: Geht leider nich klar, mit dem Bild.
Muss mich alleine weiter wühlen


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Ja wie gesagt es gibt nur noch 3 Leute ausm alten Team und nummer 3 (mein Freund) hat auch kein Bock mehr auf Cs. Un der 2. ka, den kann man noch weniger zufrieden stellen als mich


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Ahh an alten verkrusteten Strukturen festhalten. ^^

Man findet bei Cs auch normale Menschen die das Teamspiel beherrschen (selten, aber kommt vor). So schwierig kanns ja nicht sein.... Wir haben auch 3 C:SS Squads mit teamfähigen Spielern.


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Also Eddy und der andere mit H glaub ich?! Kp, ich wusste net ma wie man das ausspricht, wie solln ich wissen wie man das schreibt?! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Howorang oder so meinst du glaub ich?


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

oder meinst du den alten: Heihachi?


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Ja diesen Howorang typen, und natuerlich der kleine Minidino mit seinem Pups der war genial. Und ich hab nie rausgefunden wie ich den letzten Char bekomme


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Heichhachi und Lei, das sind meine 2 Charaktere^^.

@ skat: Mhhh, schau einfach mal irgendwas wie Jugendgericht oder Frauentausch oder so, hört sich zwar komisch an. Aber kann helfen....


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ja diesen Howorang typen, und natuerlich der kleine Minidino mit seinem Pups der war genial. Und ich hab nie rausgefunden wie ich den letzten Char bekomme



Street Mode 3-mal durchzoggen und ihn (Doktor) dann besiegen.


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Omfg, na gut nun hab ich eh keine PS3 mehr ^^ Ich glaub fuer die andern musste man immer die Arcade durchzoggen ne?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Jo, jedes Mal mit nem anderem Char. 

Mir fällt gerade auf das ich viele so unsinnige Sachen in meinem Gehirn gespeichert habe. Aber ich kann mir nicht mal meine Handynr. merken....


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Omfg, na gut nun hab ich eh keine PS3 mehr ^^ Ich glaub fuer die andern musste man immer die Arcade durchzoggen ne?



Erst Tekken 6 wird auf PS3 sein.


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

PS1 mein ich dcoh ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Achja, weiß jemand von euch wie man bei Tekken 5 diesen bescheuerten Boss plattmachen kann? Gibts da ne Taktik? Weil ichs nicht wirklich schaffe...Schande über mich, aber wenn ich nah an dem dran bin, dann stunnt er mich mit den blöden Blitzen und wenn ich weiter weg bin, knallt er mich ab.....


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

dann spring in die Höhe ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Bei den Stuns?


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Na ja also meist ist er anfällig gegen tiefe Atacken. Anonsten darf man ihn nicht Schlagen lasse, weil mit Blocken ist meist nix...


----------



## keks1984 (16. Januar 2008)

Und Tschüss


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Schoenen Feierabend keks


----------



## maza (16. Januar 2008)

Jetz schon? Oha.. dann geh ich au...


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Was? wie? wo? Jetzt schon?


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Ja ihre mama hat Geburtstag


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

Haha, nur noch eine Stunde, wuhuuu.


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Hmm... neues Thema: In welchen Sprachen programmiert ihr? Und habt ihr schonmal Spiele geschrieben?


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

VERDAMT!

Nur weil einem unserer Kunden was an ihrer Webseite nicht gefällt, darf der Auszubildende jetzt innerhalb von 2 Wochen html lernen. Problem: Ich habe mich damit in einem Praktikum einen Tag lang beschäftigt und ich HASSE html


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Ich programmier in Java und in der Schule in C#

In Java hab ich schon mal das Kartenspiel aus Final Fantasy 8 nachprogrammiert und in C# im ersten halben Ausbildungsjahr tic tac toe in der Konsole.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Hmm... neues Thema: In welchen Sprachen programmiert ihr? Und habt ihr schonmal Spiele geschrieben?



Ich werde mich demnächst mal mit ActionScript auseinandersetzen. HTML und PHP kommt auch noch auf mich zu....


----------



## Freak (16. Januar 2008)

Programmieren ist cool (C# & Co.). ;-)

Ich kenne 'ne Menge Leute, die sich für Coder-Profis halten, weil sie ein paar HTML-Tags kennen. 
HTML nervt...


----------



## MiMi (16. Januar 2008)

Java, C++ Und nen Game in Java geschrieben, Pacman ^^

So ich mach mich, bis morgen  Drueckt mir um 9 die Daumen da hab cih die Endpraesentation


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Habe ganz wenig VB programmiert, und in der HTL, wo ich 2 JAhre war, C++, so die Grundlagen.
Jetzt mit C# und mein erstes Spiel welches ich wirklich fertig schreiben will ist meine WiSim "Farmer 1.0". Die schreib ich komplett neu in C#.

@MiMi: Klar doch , ich drück sie schon ab 8 Uhr ^^ 

HTML is echt öde... :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

MiMi rockt die weg, das weiß ich doch .


----------



## yellowspam (16. Januar 2008)

Na klar, die wirds denen voll besorgen ^^ Nach der Präsentation werden die wissen was es heißt Praktikant zu sein ^^


----------



## Matze (16. Januar 2008)

Ach wenn das auch zählt:
In der Schule hatt ich 1 -2 Jahre VisualBasic und in einem 1 Wöchigen Delphi ^^

Man kotzt mich das an, dass ich jetzt auch noch html lernen muss . Html ist ne Seitenbeschreibungssprache und keine Programmier.  Es hat schon einen Grund warum ich Programmierer und nicht Webdesigner werden will


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2008)

So, ich werd auch in ein paar Minuten gehen.


----------



## Freak (16. Januar 2008)

Webdesign ist auch 'ne nette Sache.
Aber HTML zu können ist beim Webdesign nicht mehr unbedingt zwingend - dafür gibts ja zuhauf Programme, die das Coden für dich übernehmen...


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

MOOORGEN  jjipi schon Donnerstag! 

ZU gestern ich muß ja auch mal meine Überstunden weg bekommen!  Daher hat sich das gestern angeboten vielleicht geh ich ja morgen auch wieder früher ABER zuerst mal das behämmerte Projekt fertig machen.


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

Moinsen
Wie kannst du morgens so gut drauf sein? *wunder* 
So nun schaffe, schaffe Webpagle baue...


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

@skat: Ganz einfach weil die Woche fast rum ist und daher bald WE da bin ich immer besser drauf! Meine Laune verbessert sich von Tag zu Tag


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Januar 2008)

So, morgen. Ich war heute früh nach dem Aufstehen wieder extrem verwirrt... 

@marsmann: die gibts natürlich, aber ein bisschen will ich sie auch verstehen. Ich kann auch noch ein bisschen kopfrechnen, obwohl ich einen taschenrechner hab....


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Guten morgen Und jetzt biste nicht mehr verwirrt?


----------



## maza (17. Januar 2008)

Morgen!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus: Guten morgen Und jetzt biste nicht mehr verwirrt?



Fast^^....bin deswegen ein bisschen zu spät zur Arbeit gekommen.


----------



## Matze (17. Januar 2008)

Morgen. Man in letzter Zeit spinnt dauernd das I-Net oder switches in der Firma. Deshalb bin ich heute auch so spät dran.


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

Ah, das fast restliche Praktikanten/Auszubildenen-Gedöns. ;-]
Einen schönen guten Morgen...


----------



## maza (17. Januar 2008)

Hunggaaaaaaaaa


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

@skat: Häh häh  möchtest dich unbeliebt machen  

@maza: HUNGAAAAA


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

@ keks: Bin ich doch schon


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

@skat: ACHSO ich verstehe! Was machst du eigentlich beruflich? Bereits ne Lehre hinter dir oder ein Studium?


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

@ keks: Lehre und Studium 
Bin freiberuflich als Grafik-Designer unterwegs.


----------



## Matze (17. Januar 2008)

@skat
Und was bist du eigentlich? Festangestelter?


----------



## kaMii (17. Januar 2008)

Normal regt man sich ja auf wenn man bei nem Programm etwas nicht hinbekommt, mittlerweile regt es mich aber mehr auf, wenn etwas von mir funktioniert aber schlecht programmiert ist. Das dumme ist nur, das ich nicht weiß wie ich es besser machen kann 
Geht es euch da genauso?


----------



## Matze (17. Januar 2008)

@kaMii
Yo, am Anfang meiner Ausbildung ging es mir genauso. Ich hab immer gedacht: "Der Code ist doch bestimmt total schlecht"


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich erhlich bin ich hatte das gesamte Praktikum eigentlich wenig Zeit mein Code nochmal anzuschauen um dann wohl zu merken "Ach der code ist aber nicht so toll"  Daher freu ich mich meistens einfach wenn nach ner Woche suchen endlich mal die Sache läuft.


----------



## kaMii (17. Januar 2008)

@ Keks: Normal mekrt man ja schon während dem programmieren, ob etwas gut gelöst wurde oder nicht. Wenn etwas überhauptnicht funktioniert ist das natürlich noch einen tick schlimmer, aber gerade aus solchen Situationen heraus baue ich z.B. Konstrukte die meiner Ansicht nach für Objektorientierung absurd sind aber in diesem Fall helfen. Als Problem daraus ist der Code später wieder schlechter wartbar und es müssen viele Änderungen vorgenommen werden.

@ Matze: Hilft es wenn ich weniger drauflosprogrammiere und mir vorher die Struktur des Codes besser überlege, oder kommt das meiste mit der Erfahrung?


----------



## Matze (17. Januar 2008)

kaMii hat gesagt.:


> Hilft es wenn ich weniger drauflosprogrammiere und mir vorher die Struktur des Codes besser überlege, oder kommt das meiste mit der Erfahrung?



Ja es hilft. Allerdings bin ich immer zu faul dazu. Also mach ich dass, wenn ich nicht zu was anderem gezwungen werde meist nur gedanklich


----------



## kaMii (17. Januar 2008)

Ich mach es meißt auch nur gedanklich, leider bin ich wohl mit der Erfahrung noch nicht so weit das ich bestimmte probleme erkenne drum überlege ich ewig komme zu einem Punkt an dem ich nicht mehr weiter komme und muss dann wieder umdenken. Ist echt zum verzweifeln.


----------



## Matze (17. Januar 2008)

Kopf Hoch so gings mir auch im ersten halben Jahr. Und etz darf ich neben Javai noch MySql, C# und Html lernen ^^


----------



## kaMii (17. Januar 2008)

Dann mach ich mich mal weiter an die Arbeit wird schon irgendwann besser werden...


----------



## Matze (17. Januar 2008)

@kaMii
Genau, richtige Einstellung

@Der ganze Rest
Wo seid ihr alle


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

Hier.....*auffüll*


----------



## Matze (17. Januar 2008)

Dachte schon ich langeweile mich hier fast ganz allein


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

@ Matze: Wieso Langeweile?
Du warst doch der Azubi oder?
Musst du nicht Kaffee holen oder Blätter kopieren?


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch noch da  ich erstelle grad aus meinem Code ne Lustige Html email  Aber leider kapiert das ding jetzt net mehr meine Links


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Januar 2008)

Ich muss nur 2 Mülleimer ausleeren...mit Azubiarbeiten bleibe ich zum Glück hinter anderen zurück.


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

Ja Ja mit Praktikantenarbeit wurde ich hier auch verschont!


----------



## Matze (17. Januar 2008)

skat hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze: Wieso Langeweile?
> Du warst doch der Azubi oder?
> Musst du nicht Kaffee holen oder Blätter kopieren?



Hmm, in ner Chef-Ausbilder-Auzubildender-Außendienstmitarbeiter - 4 Mann Firma... Nö, nie was kopieren, gibts ja auch fast nix, Kaffee musste ich in 2 Jahren 2 mal machen, aber nur weil der seltene Fall eintrat, dass mal jemand Fremdes ins Büro kam. Ergo, bis auf wenige ausnahemen wie: Mit dem Wagen vom Chef in die Werkstadt, bin ich nur am Rechner ^^


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

@ Matze: Das nenn ich ja ein Leben 
In meiner Ausbildung musste ich alles machen, von Einkaufen gehen über Strasse fegen bis hin zu "Komm mal mit, du musst mir was tragen helfen" und dann 2 Std mit dem Auto fahren um seinen neuen Fernseher ins und aus dem Auto zu laden...


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

Während meiner Ausbildung mußte ich immer Ware zum kunden fahren, einkaufen  Klopapier, Trinken ... ich hab die Ausbildung aber in ner kleinen Firma gemacht. Freunde von mir die in Großen Firmen ausgebildet wurden mußten das net machen. 

Aber ehrlich gesgat hab ich das gern gemacht weil da mußte ich schon net im geschäft sein  sondern konnte mit em Auto rumfahren.


----------



## MiMi (17. Januar 2008)

Ach wie super es ist gesagt zu bekommen, das man wohl das falsche studiert, weil es den eindruck erweckt, und man vllt besser mit Grafikdesign aufgehoben waere!


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

@ MiMi: Kam grad dein Chef an und meinte das?


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Eindeutig hat dein Chef nen Knall! Das steht fest!


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2008)

Na, das baut doch einen richtig auf und motiviert ungemein 

Scheinbar war deine heutige Präsentation ein gelungener Flop.


----------



## MiMi (17. Januar 2008)

Er sagte das halt nach der Praesentation von heute frueh. Das "richtige" Programmierer ja auch mal bis abends um 10 sitzen wenn was nicht klappt, aber ich hab halt rausgefunden, das wenn ich laenger wo dran sitz und das klappt net, das wenn ich dann ne Nacht drueber schlaf, das es dann am naechsten Morgen meistens direkt klappt. Und das "richtige" Programmierer auch ma zuhause sich dransetzten und was neues probieren etc etc


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

Und wann geht er nach Hause?!


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

@MiMi: Genau das hab ich auch rausgefunden wenn ich halt mal 10 Stunden vorm PC sitz und am Problem arbeite dann hörts einfach mal auf! Und es gibt auch studien die besagen dass Überstunden überhaupt nix bringen da man umsolänger man arbeitet umsolangsamer voran kommt da das Gehirn auch mal Pause braucht. Somit könnte man auch einfach ganz normal arbeiten und würde da dann schneller vorankommen. 

Und überhaupt wie sollst du daheim programmieren? Hast du ein Notebook vom Geschäft bekommen? Wüßt ich jetzt net?!


----------



## MiMi (17. Januar 2008)

Na auf mienem Laptop! Ich bin doch programmierer, da macht man das in der Freizeit! Laut denen. 

@maik
Die Praesentation war gut, damit waren die auch zufrieden. Aber halt net mitm Praktikum, nur wegen meiner Art das ich net so schnell klar komm mit den Leuten.

Warum ich denn net Grafik Design mache, mient ich das ich dafuer net kreativ genug bin. Und der Chef wieder das ich das doch gar net weiss. Und warum cih net Manager werde, und ich, weil ich net so viel Verantwortung haben will. Und der wieder, hast du es schonmal probiert.


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2008)

Was hat denn deine Art im Umgang mit Menschen mit der Berufswahl zu tun? :suspekt: Oder hab ich da jetzt was missverstanden?


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

HAJA klar ich installier auf meinem privaten Laptop mal extra das Programm und teste meinen Code. E Sorry aber der Mann hat Vorstellungen die haben nix mit Chef sein zu tun. Der ist einfach etwas zu behämmert!


----------



## maza (17. Januar 2008)

Hihi.. ich find den lustig.. immerhin sieht er dich als Manager in einer führenden Position...


----------



## MiMi (17. Januar 2008)

Als Programmierer muss man in Teams arbeiten koennen, versteh ich ja auch. Trotzdem brauch ich halt laenger um mit den Leuten einfach so reden zu koennen.
Ich haette mich auch mal ausserhalb meines Projectes mit denen der anderen beschaeftigen sollen, so wie der andere Praktikant (mal wieder hat der Chef von dem geredet) mal was mit nem Barcodeleser gemacht hat, haette ich ja mich auch mal fuer interessieren koennen.


----------



## maza (17. Januar 2008)

Das ja interessant! Interessier dich doch mal mehr für die Interessen´der anderen...Herr lass Abend werden...


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

Klar warum hast du den eigentlich net einfach an allen Projekten gearbeitet? Gibts zu du warst zu faul  HALLO ich mein ich hab kein Plan was hier andere genau machen außer wenn mich mal jemand was zu seinem Projekt fragt. 

Also ne der Mann der hat echt einen an der Waffel der sollte erst mal üben wie man Chef ist!


----------



## maza (17. Januar 2008)

Manche kommen halt dazu wie die Jungfrau zum Kind...


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

So mal ausversehen auf dem Chefsessel Platz genommen  

Ich glaub der Typ ist mit sich selbst etwas unzufrieden und das läd er dann bei anderen ab!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Januar 2008)

Von der Mittagspause zurück.

Ohh, ich spüre hier keine guten Vibes. ^^


Hab vorhin mal einen neuen Hintergrund für meine Myspace-Seite gemacht....Lasst mal ein bisschen Kritik raus.


----------



## keks1984 (17. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: ISCH Sch....  Nö ich finds ganz stylisch!


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

Is hier kein Mod, kann man das nich kurz in die Werkstatt verschieben? 
Ich finds ja nich nett, dass du die gleiche Typo wie bei meinem letzten Bild genommen hast. 
Du könntest den Brush nochmal neu setzen, da wo auch was Weisses is.
Und den CutOut müßtest du nochmal "sauber" machen. Hast das "Gras" mit dem Wischfinger gemacht?


----------



## maza (17. Januar 2008)

Was is? Bahnhof .!?. Koffer...!?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Januar 2008)

Du hattest bei deinem letzten Bild auch "Bleeding Cowboys" genommen?
Achja, fällt mir jetzt auch auf, extrem unsauber ausgeschnitten....
Meinst du mit "Brush" diese Swirls?

Das Gras gabs als Pinsel, das mit Streuung und 2 Farben. Dann halt noch weichgezeichnet.


----------



## ink (17. Januar 2008)

Jep, hatte ich. 
Ja genau. Davon kannst du ruhig ein paar verschiedene ansetzen, so das soch das T-Shirt quasi übern Hintergrund erstreckt (also die Swirls gehen aus dem T-Shirt raus...)
Nimm das Gras wieder raus oder mach mehr. Sieht irgendwie so halbgar aus


----------



## maza (17. Januar 2008)

Zu dem Thema gehts ja voll ab hier... I bin dann mal weg.. für ne Woche.. bis dann mal wieder..;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich musste auch mal was für die Firma machen ^^.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Januar 2008)

Schönen Abend noch, ich mach mich jetzt mal.


----------



## kaMii (17. Januar 2008)

Muss zwar noch bissl was machen, aber ich werd wohl nicht mehr in das Forum schaun. Drum wünsch ich allen noch nen schönen Abend!


----------



## Hunter Greec (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hör hier die ganze zeit nur firma....

gibts hier auch schüler!? -.-
mfg Hg


----------



## yellowspam (18. Januar 2008)

Moin,Moin. WIe gehts?

Und MiMi, hast du dei Präsi gut überstanden?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen.

@ hunter: Naja, die meisten hier sind Studentenpack .


----------



## ink (18. Januar 2008)

Moin
Wo ist Studentenpack? 
Wollt kurz anmerken, dass ich jetzt langes WE hab und Urlaub mache ;-]


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Morgen.
Konnt mich leider gestern nimmer melde. I-net im Betrieb ging wieder net.
Dafür durfte ich mein Chef sein Auto in der Gegend rumkutschieren ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

@ skat: Viel Spaß.

@ Matze: Das fällt bei uns auch manchmal ohne wirklich ersichtlichen Grund aus....


----------



## yellowspam (18. Januar 2008)

ICh darf erst mitm Firmenauto ( eigentl. der Wagen vom Chef) fahren wenn ich den Schein habe (habe ich^^) und mind. 1mal in Wien gefahren bin, den...Wien ist anders! ^^ Nicht nur was die Menschen angeht auch auf der Straße ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Der Wiener Verkehr ist also anders, inwiefern? Laufen die alle auf ihren Händen? Oder sprinten die Wiener immer?


----------



## yellowspam (18. Januar 2008)

Nun,das nicht. Aber ich komme von der Province und bin noch nie in der Stadt gefahren,d as ist am Anfang (hat übrigens auch mein Chef gesagt) etwasw gewöhnungsbedürftig ^^ Und so wie die Wiener bei uns draußen aufm Land fahren dnekt man sich schon manchmal seinen Teil.


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Wenn ihr anderen (krasseren) Verkehr möchtet, dann entweder nach Paris oder Spanien.
In Spanien haben wir uns mal hingestellt und zugeschaut, weil wir wissen wollten wie die des schaffen, aus Parklücken rauszukommen, in denen vorne und hinten ungelogen nur 15 cm waren


----------



## yellowspam (18. Januar 2008)

In London solls ja auch krass sein. vorallem in den Kreisverkehren.

Und da waren nur 15cm hinten und vorne frei?!


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen,

so hab mich von gestern wieder bissel gefangen. Hab heut noch nen Termin mit meinem Schulcoach da willer mir erzaehlen was er scih fuer mich ueberlegt hat! Ich werd ihm auch sagen, das ich es unfaehr finde, das andere wo da net so drauf geachtet wurde, dann net irgendwas extra machen muessen und ich schon!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Ich kann vllt mal ein Bild hochstellen, da sind die Spanier in eine Parklücke wo insgesamt vllt noch 15 cm Platz waren.... Das war ein Spaß^^.


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Und da waren nur 15cm hinten und vorne frei?!



Yo und er hat so 15 - 20 Min dafür gebraucht, aber ohne anzustoßen. Da mussten wir natürlich klatschen.
Ich glaub jetzt kann man sich vorstellen, warum Spanier net so aggresiv werden, wenn der Lack am Auto einen "kleinen" Kratzer bekommt


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Meine Spanier sind immerzu hinten und vorne angestoßen. Tock, tock, tock, tock. Haben aber das Auto hin und her geschoben.


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Und da kam die Stille ^^


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Hab vergessen, wie man die Tastatur benutzt...
.
.
.

.
Jetzt kann ichs wieder ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Das ist aber auch schwierig ^^

Also mein Chef ist net da, somit hab keine Ahnugn was ich heut ncoh machen soll!


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Ja is es, bis jetzt habe ich mit Lochkarten programmiert.
Außder Dienstags, da löte ich für mein Programm die Transistoren einzeln auf meinen Chip ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Wo isn keks ueberhaupt?


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Na in der Keksdose oder hat ein Date mit dem Krümelmonster ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Die hat gerade angerufen, sie kann heute nicht.


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Ok Ex1tus, jetzt musst du eine Titel von Gott derAblenkung in "Krümelmonster" abändern ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Wie hast du das so schnell erkannt?  Ich mag halt Kekse. Es tut mir ja leid.


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Kekse sin ja auch lecker


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich mag halt Kekse. Es tut mir ja leid.


Dagegen sagt doch auch keiner was...aber der Titel...


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

WAS IS LOS? Kaum ist man mal am arbeiten wird hier gelästert  

Ich hab grad mal e bissl Stress wegem meinem behämmerten Projekt.

ACHSO Guten Morgen an alle


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Wenn es dich noch gibt, wen hab ich dann gegessen?


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es dich noch gibt, wen hab ich dann gegessen?


... MiMi? Wo ist MiMi ?


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Tja misch auch net ^^ Ich bin auch noch da  Glaub ich


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Soll ich euch ma was sagen? Ich geh heut um viertel vor 4  Und ich brauch net mehr herkommen


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Soll ich dir mal was sagen: Das interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, das andere so früh gehen könne und ich nicht! 

Das ist doch voll *grmbl* *fluch* *weitere blöde sachen in sternchen*....


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Dafuer muss ich dann aber in die FH und mir anhoeren was der Schulcoach mri vorschlaegt, weil ich ja so schlechten Kontakt hatte!


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

TJA mich hast net gegessen  

SO SO toll MiMi  sehr schön für dich! Aber nächste Woche geh ich auch SO. Ich werd wohl heute noch etwas länger bleiben müssen damit ich alles fertig bekomme


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Geb deinem Schulcoach mal den Link zu diesem Thread....schlechten Kontakt...tsss


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Ich versuch nur noch was gutes an diesem Tag zu sehen. Nach dem sch*** Tag gestern eigentlich kanns ja heut nur besser werden. Ausser das ich net weiss was ich machen soll, und dnan heut abend wohl zu hoern bekomme ich soll irgend nen dummen Kurs mitmachen, damit ich besesr Kontakt aufnehmen kann.


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus
^^ Naja, Internet ist ja anders. Ich hab auch meinen Freund im i-net kennen gelernt. Und Freundinnen hab ich nur 2 die ich auch der 4. Klasse noch kenne und eine aus der 11. Aber nur weil wir die einzigsten Maedchen waren. Somit stimmt das schon mit dem schlechten Kontakt. Vielleicht sollt ich mir ne Firma suchen die nur ubers i-net Kontakt hat ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

@MiMi:  das könntest allerdings machen. Ach lass dir da nix einreden! Ich bin auch ruhiger wenn ich im Geschäft bin als wenn ich mit Freunden weg bin, wobei wenn ich hier im Geschäft so wäre wie Privat dann würde ich wohl unangenehm auffallen und nix arbeiten


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Naja das laesst du dafuer ja hier im Forum aus ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Ihr seid heute ganz schon passiv!


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Arbeit...und ich meine richtige


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Seid wann das denn?


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Ach einfach mal so, in der Hoffnung dass der Tag bald vorbei ist ^^


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

Hiiilfe wie befüllt man denn so ein beämmertes Array? Das geht einfach nicht ich glaub ich werd schon blöd!  

Schaut ich will das folgende Array mit mehreren Zeilen befüllen: 

String[] data = new String[15];

DAs geht einfach net so schwer kann das doch net sein.


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Und wieso geht das net?


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

HA ich weiß net  

eine Zeile bekomme ich rein aber net mehrere.


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Du machst mit der Zeile die du oben gepostet hast, doch ein Array mit 15 Feldern, auf das 2. kanns tdu doch einfach zugreifen mit 
data[1] = "blub";


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich schon ich hab da aber so nen Beispiel vom Internet und da wird dann sowas in {} eingefügt. 

String[] data = {adresseKundePDF, infoKundenbetreuerPDF};

so fügt der jetzt eine Zeile ein! Die beiden Variablen sind strings.


----------



## Matze (18. Januar 2008)

Ach da liegt dass Problem.

{"adresseKundePDF", "infoKundenbetreuerPDF"};

versuchs mal damit. (oder sind das Variablen?)


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

Nö das sind Variablen!


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

So werden 2 Zeilen eingefuegt, das Array besteht damit nur aus 2 Feldern
data[0] = adresseKundePDF
data[1] = infoKundenbetreuerPDF


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

Mmh irgendwie ist das aber sehr komisch. OH sch.. ich glaub ich hab das Beispiel falsch verstanden. Bin ich doof

Da ist mein Beispiel http://itextsharp.sourceforge.net/examples/Chap0518.cs

dieses "bogusData" wird in diese "datatable" eingefügt. Bei diesem "datatable.addCell(bogusData[x]);" in der Schleife füllt der da jetzt nacheinander jede Cell? OH Mist


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Hast du denn auch ne PDFTable?


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

Em ja ich hab das wie es in dem Beispiel ist! Statt bogusData heißt das bei mir data und ansonsten ist alles gleich!


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Was geht denn da net, kommt ne Fehlermeldung?


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

WEnn ich das ganze so mach wie das Beispiel dann gehts! Aber ich möchte ja mehrere Rows einfügen! In dem Beispiel hat das nur 1 Row. Das Problem ist also wie füge ich mehrere  Rows ein!


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Hab was  

```
table = new PdfPTable(2);
		float[] rows = { 50f, 250f };
		table.setTotalWidth(rows);
```


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

Und was machst das jetzt? Da fügst du doch jetzt zwei Rows ein einmal 50f und einmal 250f oder wie?


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Hab was besseres und richtiges
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/PDF-RTF/TableColumnRowCount.htm
Da is auch nen Bild bei, die machen ne Tabelle mit 2 Spalten udn 2 Zeilen!

Und wenn du hier schaust, kannst du aus der table, ganz einfach die PdfPtable machen
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/PDF-RTF/Convert2pdfptable.htm


----------



## Mel_One (18. Januar 2008)

Hi, ihrs.  Heißer stinkender Pool ist da auch so ne Sache.
EDIT: Sorry, bin auf der falschen Seite gelandet und in den falschen Themenbereich eingestiegen. Dass ich nicht automatisch auf der letzten Seite lande, ist mir wohl entgangen.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Kapier ich net....


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

DA fügt der auch keine Zeilen ein. Und dann muß ich das ja auch mit C# machen. Ich dreh durch der einzigste Kollege wo mir vielleicht helfen kann, ist schon weg und sonst hab ich alle durchgefragt hat keiner bis jetzt gemacht.


----------



## MiMi (18. Januar 2008)

Ja aber in dem Beispiel wird ne Tabelle gemacht mit 2 Zeilen und 2 Spalten! Und es wird halt erst die erste Zeile befuellt mit :
table.addCell("0.0");
und sobald die Zeile voll ist die Naechste.
Das wird dann einfach in ne pdfpttable umgeaendert!
table.setConvert2pdfptable(true);


----------



## keks1984 (18. Januar 2008)

OH gott es funktioniert meine Kollegein hat mir geholfen sie hat einfach mal was ausprobiert und es hat tatsächlich geklappt! 

Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe! ECHT VIIIIELEN DANK


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Januar 2008)

Alle fleißig am Freitag?

edit: Ach wobei, die sind schon heim.....


----------



## Hunter Greec (18. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Studentenpack!? *g*...

diese art von menschen ist z.B. in Karlsruhe immer nur am feiern^^
fast noch schlimmer wie die Schüler -.-


----------



## keks1984 (19. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus: Nix da ich war bis 18:30 im Geschäft! 

@Hunter Greec: SO SO was heißt hier Studentenpack? Woher hast den deine Erfahrungen gemacht? Selbst mal Student gewesen? Oder noch Student?

Ich studier eigentlich in Karlsruhe aber bin bis nächste Woche Freitag im Praxissemester. Jedoch gehör ich sicherlich nicht zu den Studenten die NUR Party machen ABER solch Leute kenn ich die haben keine Lust auf die FH sonder auf die Party


----------



## Hunter Greec (20. Januar 2008)

Nein nein... *lach*
noch gehör ich zu den Schülern!^^ Aber ich kenn viele Studenten ...
Und die feiern irgendwie immer ;-) ...


----------



## keks1984 (21. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen Jäääääääääähhhhhh meine letzte Woche fängt an! Endlich ich hab nämlich keine Lust mehr und bin mal wieder todmüde nach dem WE! 

@Hunter Greec: NA dann ein bisschen feiern das gehört ja auch dazu


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen, Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## MiMi (21. Januar 2008)

Guten morgen Leute


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Januar 2008)

Morgen an alle


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Guten morgen Leute



Wow, dass man dich so schnell wieder hier höhrt hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## MiMi (21. Januar 2008)

Klar bin eben aufgestanden ^^

Und muss euch doch erzählen das ich zu nem Kommunikationslernkurs oder zu nem Psychologen soll. Total bescheuert!


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

NA dann viel Spaß ^^.
Bin mal gespannt was der Kopf-Doktor so aus dir rauskramt ;-]


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

Bei der Stille könnte man denken, dass MiMi und Keks die einzigen waren/sind die sich hier unterhielten/unterhalten


----------



## MiMi (21. Januar 2008)

Sieht so aus ^^, ich geh ma weiter cs zoggen ^^


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> ich geh ma weiter cs zoggen ^^


BAAAAAM! Das war ein Schlag unter die Gürtellinie!


----------



## MiMi (21. Januar 2008)

Ja find ich auch , bin voll am abloosen  Hab glaub ich das komplette Praktikum über nur 1 ma gezoggt.


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

Ich mein eigentlich die Tatsache, dass ich hier am arbeiten bin und du mir was vom zocken erzählst ...


----------



## MiMi (21. Januar 2008)

Das war mir schon klar ^^, wollt nur noch mal näher drauf eingehen ^^


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

Na los, beschreib schon das Gefühl, am PC machen zu können was man will, wie es ist sich völlig frei durch eine digitale Welt bewegen zukönne, anstadt HTML lernen zu müssen, na los zeigs mir


----------



## MiMi (21. Januar 2008)

Nene das erzähl ich dann meinem Psychodoktor ^^


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

Dann ist dir aber klar was er macht, wenn er dein "Psychologisches Profil" auswertet...


----------



## MiMi (21. Januar 2008)

Ne, aber du wirst es mir sicher gleich sagen ^^


----------



## Matze (21. Januar 2008)

Natürlich muss er ja deine Gendankegänge verstehen. Also MUSS er ja dann auch CS spielen. Da er aber alles GENAU verstehen muss, muss er erstmal auf das gleiche Spielerlevel kommen...


----------



## MiMi (21. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub der sagt eh direkt, das böse böse Internet is schuld ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Januar 2008)

Huhu, ich schau auch mal vorbei....

Hab zwar heute eigtl. Schule, aber mein Chef hat mich reinzitiert....Überstundenzuschlag ftw ^^. Ich warte im Moment auf ein paar Fotos ohne die ich nicht weiterarbeiten kann.


----------



## kaMii (22. Januar 2008)

Morgen zusammen!
Und, seid ihr alle gut aus dem Bett gefallen ?
Oder hat euch euer Wecker wiedermal in den Wahnsinn getrieben?
Denkt daran: Mehrere mio. Menschen in Deutschland teilen euer Schicksal!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Januar 2008)

Morgen,

mein Wecker hat den heutigen Morgen nicht überlebt


----------



## kaMii (22. Januar 2008)

Würde meinen Wecker auch gerne jeden morgen durch den Raum werfen, da ich aber im moment nur mein Handy als Wecker benutze wäre das keine so gute Idee.

Was hast denn gemacht Bratkartoffel?


----------



## CSANecromancer (22. Januar 2008)

Och, 'n bisschen Elektromusik, einen NBA-Kaffee und zwei Kippen (das Frühstück der Sieger  ) und schon kann es losgehen.


----------



## kaMii (22. Januar 2008)

Was bitte ist ein NBA-Kaffee?


----------



## keks1984 (22. Januar 2008)

Morgen

Ich benutz immer mein Handy zum wecken! Das klingelt automatisch die ganze Woche wie ichs brauch weil abends würd ich sicherlich vergessen den Wecker anzumachen


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Morgen.
@keks, auch wieder da ^^


----------



## CSANecromancer (22. Januar 2008)

Für zartbesaitete "political correctness"-Vertreter: Den Teil zwischen den Schnittkanten *NICHT* lesen. Danke.

@kaMii: 
--- 8< --- 
Das ist ein Kaffee, der ist so schwarz, dass er in der NBA Basketball spielt.
--- 8< ---
Ganz im Gegensatz zur Blümchenbrühe, die ich hier dann in der Arbeit vorfinde. 
(Blümchenbrühe = schwach gefärbtes Wasser von einer Konsistenz, dass du noch das Blümchenmuster auf dem Boden der Tasse erkennen kannst, oder wie ein Kollege von mir meint: "Der Kaffee ist so schwach, dass du dem noch aus der Tasse raus helfen musst.")


----------



## kaMii (22. Januar 2008)

Haben wir wieder was gelernt


----------



## keks1984 (22. Januar 2008)

@Matze: JA ich bin da  War ich auch gestern aber bin halt im Moment etwas im Stress mit meinen letzten Änderungen. Naja bin jetzt soweit fast fertig ABER naja das darf man ja eigentlich nicht sagen  Morgen sollen angeblich die fertig übersetzden Resourcefiles kommen da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, so fleißig wie du uns diene Kollegen manchmal vorgestellt hast ^^


----------



## ink (22. Januar 2008)

Moin
Wollt mich kurz zurück melden 
Leben ja noch alle, wie ich sehe


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Leben ja noch alle, wie ich sehe


Nicht ganz. Eigentlich sind wir schon alle tod. Allerdings wurde unser Geist digitallisiert und jetzt spuken wir durch das http://www...;)


----------



## CSANecromancer (22. Januar 2008)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Leben ja noch alle, wie ich sehe


Wie definierst du "Leben"? 

Searching for real life...
...
bad sector
access denied


----------



## keks1984 (22. Januar 2008)

@Matze: siehste das dacht ich mir auch  Aber mein Chef hat ne Rundmail geschrieben dass ich keine Änderungen mehr annehmen darf und am Mittwoch die Übersetzungen da sein müssen. 

Gestern ruft mich die Tante ganz fertig an sie hätte ja noch anderes zu tun und ob wir das net später annehmen könne. Hab ihr dann mitgeteilt dass nicht ich die Frist gesetzt hab sondern der Chef  Mit meinem Chef wollte sie aber dann net verhandeln.


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Gestern ruft mich die Tante ganz fertig an sie hätte ja noch anderes zu tun und ob wir das net später annehmen könne. Hab ihr dann mitgeteilt dass nicht ich die Frist gesetzt hab sondern der Chef  Mit meinem Chef wollte sie aber dann net verhandeln.



Sie arbeitet halt nach dem Modell der  10-a's:
Alle
anfallenden
Arbeiten
auf
Andere
abwälzen,
anschließend
anschnautzen
aber
anstänig

^^


----------



## ink (22. Januar 2008)

Ich habe Leben durch die hier vorhandenen Buchstaben mit der damit verbundenen Eintippzeit verglichen, dabei festgestellt, dass deiser Umstand eine Form des Lebens darstellen muss.
Wenn ihr aber tot oder nur Bots seid, dann gruselt mich dass ein wenig.
Und falls nicht, möchte ich nicht wissen was ihr für Leichen im RL seid


----------



## keks1984 (22. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Intressantes Modell  ja so lläuft das bei manchen Menschen! 

Der Hammer ich dachte ich lach mich Tod am Telefon. Stell dir vor die einte hat auch noch bald Urlaub MENSCH so ein Pech aber auch. Echt das tut mir jetzt wirklich Leid für die Tanten dass die da soviel arbeiten müssen. Ich mein ich sitz ja nur zum Spass hier bis abends im Geschäft  weil ich finds hier viel schöner als zuhause gemütlich vorm Fernseh


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

JUHU!
Ich hab die 400 Beitragsgrenze überschritten


----------



## CSANecromancer (22. Januar 2008)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe Leben durch die hier vorhandenen Buchstaben mit der damit verbundenen Eintippzeit verglichen, dabei festgestellt, dass deiser Umstand eine Form des Lebens darstellen muss.


Hehehe.  
Mal kurz überprüfen, ob die biologisch definierten Merkmale des Lebens noch auf mich zutreffen...

1. Stoffwechsel.
Passt. Ich wandle Coffein und Nikotin in Sourcecode um.

2. Fortpflanzung
Öööhhh... Bedingt. Wenn ich hier mal endlich das Setup fertig kriege, dann planzt sich immerhin ein Teil von mir (das Stoffwechselendprodukt namens Software) fort. 

3. Bewegung
Au ja. Mindestens meine Gesichtmuskeln bewegen sich (und das nicht zu knapp), wenn ich mal wieder hören muss: "DAS INTANÄT GEEEHT NICH!".

4. Wachstum
Knifflig. Mein Bart wächst nicht mehr. Mein Körper auch nicht. Höchstens noch etwas in die Breite. Hmmm... genau! Meine Haare! Da spriesst noch ein bisschen was. (Ich muss mal wieder unter den Rasenmäher...)

5. Hömoöstase
Gibt's sowas bei mir? Was, wenn der Kaffeenachschub nachlässt? Kann mein Körper das ausgleichen? Doch, ich glaube, die eintretende Hibernation bei mir kann man dann durchaus als Regulationsmechanismus ansehen.;-]

6. Evolutionäre Anpassung
Ok, die ist definitiv gegeben:
DOS -> Windows 3.11 -> Win95 -> Win98 -> 2000 -> XP -> Vista...
BIOS -> WinAPI -> MFC -> VCL -> .net



skat hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ihr aber tot oder nur Bots seid, dann gruselt mich dass ein wenig.


Ich komme zu dem Schluß: Ich lebe tatsächlich.
Ich rieche vielleicht nur etwas komisch...


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Hehehe.
> Mal kurz überprüfen, ob die biologisch definierten Merkmale des Lebens noch auf mich zutreffen...
> 
> 1. Stoffwechsel.
> ...





Ok, was mich jetzt interresiert: Gibt es außer mir noch jemanden, der kein Kaffee trinkt und auch sehr gut ohne PC leben kann


----------



## CSANecromancer (22. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> ... der kein Kaffee trinkt ...


KETZER! 
SÜNDER! 
BEREUE, BEVOR DICH DAS STRAFGERICHT DER ALLMÄCHTIGEN BOHNE EREILT! 

P.S.:


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Was ist wenn ich dir jetzt noch sage, das ich nicht rauche und auch nie geraucht habe? ;-]


----------



## CSANecromancer (22. Januar 2008)

Dann bekomme *ich* langsam Angst vor *dir* und frage mich, wie sich deine Abstinenz mit meiner persönlichen Vorstellung von "Leben" verträgt.


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Na ja, ich mach ne Ausbildung zum Programmierer und in meiner Freizeit zocke ich, solange ich nix mit Freunden mache, im Fitnessstudio bin, oder einen Input bei meiner Freundin vornehme


----------



## keks1984 (22. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Ich trink auch kein Kaffee und rauche nicht!  Und ich kann auch überleben vorm PC! Ich trink nur Alkohol und das auch meistens nicht im Geschäft


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Immer diese Ironie in diesem Thread ...


----------



## kaMii (22. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, ich mach ne Ausbildung zum Programmierer und in meiner Freizeit zocke ich, solange ich nix mit Freunden mache, im Fitnessstudio bin, oder einen Input bei meiner Freundin vornehme



Kommt mir fast wie ne Beschreibung meines Alltags vor, aber nur fast


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Und wo liegt das fast? ...


----------



## ink (22. Januar 2008)

Aha, du produzierst Sourcecode als Stoffwechselendprodukt?!
Du bist ein Bot, so like Bender, der sich von Kaffee ernährt, sind da schmierende Stoffe drin?

@ Matze: Ja, ich kann auch ohne, aber solange ich Geld verdienen will, muss ich davor hocken. Achja du schuldest mir noch nen Track/Text/Aufnahme


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Achja du schuldest mir noch nen Track/Text/Aufnahme


Bin dabei. Erste Strophe steht, Refrain steht, gutes Mic bekomm ich hoffentlich heute, Zeit fehlt (meine Freundin hat morgen Geburtstag und da muss ich auch noch was aufnehmen)


----------



## ink (22. Januar 2008)

Okay, dann verzeihe ich dir dass du deine Freundin mir vorziehst


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Okay, dann verzeihe ich dir dass du deine Freundin mir vorziehst



Wie uuuuunnngggglllllaaaaaauuuuubbbbbbbllllliiiiicccchhhh großzügig


----------



## ink (22. Januar 2008)

hehe, so bin ich halt, sehr gütig.


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Neben diesen 2 Texten sitzt ich auch noch an 2 weiteren, nur meine Wii stellt sich da immer in den Weg ^^^^^^


----------



## ink (22. Januar 2008)

Aha, wer war der Fragensteller obs auch ohne PC geht?!
Über so ne Wii lässt sich doch locker drüber steigen, is doch nich so gross das Teil oder ?!


----------



## CSANecromancer (22. Januar 2008)

@Skat: Hehehe, das sollte dann evtl. etwas über die (hüstel) Qualität (ahemm) der von mir erstellten Software aussagen.


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> @Skat: Hehehe, das sollte dann evtl. etwas über die (hüstel) Qualität (ahemm) der von mir erstellten Software aussagen.



Eigentlich nicht, ich blick da sowieso nicht mehr durch

@skat
Ja über die Wii komm ich leicht drüber, über Metroid Prime 3 aber net


----------



## kaMii (22. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Und wo liegt das fast? ...



Ausbildung zum Programmierer <> Studium zum Dipl.Informatiker
Freundin <> keine Freundin


----------



## Matze (22. Januar 2008)

Hmm, interresanter vergleich ^^


----------



## Matze (23. Januar 2008)

```
if(this.Thread != Tod){
  System.out.println(" Guten morgen an alle");
}
else{
  Forum.restInPeace(this.Thread);
}
```


----------



## keks1984 (23. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen / Guten Mittag

stellt euch vor tatsächlich hab ich die Übersetzungen erhalten  das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht naja bin jetzt am einfügen. 

JA JA der Thread ist ja wirklich fast am sterben.


----------



## Matze (23. Januar 2008)

Wow, aber noch wichtiger: So übersetzt dass man damit was anfangen kann? ^^


----------



## ink (23. Januar 2008)

*den Defibrillator hol*


----------



## Matze (23. Januar 2008)

*die se*y Schwester hohl*


----------



## ink (23. Januar 2008)

Darf man hier nicht sexy sagen? 
Wünsch deiner Freundin von mir nen schönen Geburtstag


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Januar 2008)

Und schonwieder im Betrieb obwohl ich Schule hab......


----------



## Stigma (23. Januar 2008)

Was haltet ihr vom illegalen Treiben im Internet?

Einer Studie zufolge wird sage und schreibe 83% des Internets für Downloads illegaler Programme/Videos/Musik verwendet. Internetseiten* belibiger Art aufzurufen beträgt 12%, und der E-Mail versand liegt bei 4%.

Eure Meinung ist gefragt!**



*...Recherchen
** Noch Heute


----------



## Stigma (23. Januar 2008)

Ich wünsche mir eine Woche wo die Welt keine Elektrizität hat.


----------



## Freak (23. Januar 2008)

Ich nicht...
Man stelle sich mal vor, was man dann alles nicht mehr machen könnte...
Dann müsste man ja offline coden!


----------



## Stigma (23. Januar 2008)

Als Informatiker würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen. Der Kopf ist frei und ich könnte meine übrigen Hobbys nachgehen.

Eine riesige EMP-Bombe bauen.


----------



## Freak (23. Januar 2008)

Die Bombe baust du von Hand, ja?


----------



## Stigma (23. Januar 2008)

Wir solten nicht so oft das Wort "Bombe" benutzen, sonst denkt das FBI oder der NSI noch wir meinen es ernst und entwickeln einen gegen EMP-Bomben-Plan. Lass uns anstatt von EMP-BOMBE lieber EMP-Muffin sagen.

P.S. Ich lass es machen. Will am Ende nicht der Buhmann sein!


----------



## Stigma (23. Januar 2008)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Freak (24. Januar 2008)

Ja, richtig! 
Sonst stehn heute Abend noch ein paar nette Herren vor meiner Tür...

Dann belasse ich es mal dabei - du machst schön deine Muffins - und verweise einmal auf diesen Link:
http://copp.dnsalias.org/informat/fach/physik/elektrik/texte/svenja.htm

Ich hatte leider noch nicht die Zeit, alles durchzulesen.
Das hole ich dann heute Nachmittag nach.


----------



## CSANecromancer (24. Januar 2008)

Tja, nachdem hier schon die Buzzwords geschrieben worden:
Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen an die Leute von tutorials.de und die Jungs vom Verfassungsschutz. Oh und natürlich auch dir einen guten Morgen, Wolfi.


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

morgen,
man hab ich jetzt hunger auf einen Muffin, genauer "Ein Marzipan Puderzucker Muffin" kurz EMP-Muffin ^^


----------



## keks1984 (24. Januar 2008)

Morgen 

So mein blödes Internet hat gestern dauernd den Geist aufgegeben...

@Matze: IGITT ein EMP-Muffin! Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem Butterbrezel


----------



## AlWi (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich bin's ...

bin heute morgen schon etwas durch das Forum gestolpert und dabei auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Sehr nett ... mir gefallen so endlos Threads.
Und zum Thema Muffin ... was würdest Du machen wenn der Strom danach nicht wiederkommt,
weil es ihm vielleicht auch Spass macht nicht zu arbeiten?

Naja, jetzt ist die Langeweile vorbei. Ich fang mal an zu arbeiten.


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

@Keks
Ich wollte doch nur noch was zu Diskussion gestern sage, bei der ich nicht dabei war


----------



## keks1984 (24. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Achso ich hab mir die ganze Diskussion nicht angeschaut!


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Also, dann ist wohl heute schon Donnerstag... ja! Bald Wochenende.


----------



## keks1984 (24. Januar 2008)

@Matze: JA dann ist wohl schon Donnerstag JIPI und was ich morgen Freitag und mein letzter Tag  

Werd ich mal schauen dass ich meinen Tag hier nochmal gut rumbekomme. Heute abend gehen wir um 18 Uhr bowlen hab aber eigentlich keine Lust hier bis halb 6 rumzusitzen! Glaub da geh ich lieber noch ne Rund heim


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß. Mein Tag besteht schon wieder nur aus HTML, CSS... Bähh zum kotzen des Zeug


----------



## keks1984 (24. Januar 2008)

JOA mein Tag besteht darin dass ich den morgen irgendwie rumbekomme dann mittagspause mach und danach noch ne kurze Besprechung hab.


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Wie lässig, bei mir ist ja nicht mal das Internet freigegeben, nur Seiten, für die ich nachfrage oder welche die mit Java oder Wikipedia zu tun haben


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Mois ihr Pappnasen. 
Wer ist wo VS (Verfassungsschutz)?
Tze, immer diese Panikmache, ist nicht alles so schlimm ;-]


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Tze, immer diese Panikmache, ist nicht alles so schlimm ;-]



Warscheinlich haben die schon Erfahrung damit gemacht ^^


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Wieso? Hat dir der VS noch nicht gesagt dass du überwacht wirst?


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Doch doch, hab ich schon gemerkt, immer wenn ich im Wald spazieren gehe, rollt hinter mir so ein großes hölzernes Perfd hinterher, mit der Aufschrift: "Bundestrojaner - Ich schütz dich vor Terrorismus"


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Hehe
Ja dann ist ja gut.
Ich warte ja noch auf nen Knacken oder Husten am Telefon.
Ich bin ja Mitglied auf einer Plattform die Wissen vermittelt und damit automatisch unter Verdacht der Zugehörigkeit einer terroristischen Vereinigung.
Mein Bundestrojaner hat einen netten Platz auf meinem Desktop, hab im da ne nette Koppel eingerichtet, mit viel saftigem Grün...


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Tja, leider kann man so ein Knacken nimmer höhren, da ab jetzt ja digital dazugeschaltet wird und nicht wie früher "die Leitung angezapft".

Ach ja, mein Trojanerlein reagiert voll allergisch auf meinen Elektrozaun (oder wars die Firewall ). Womit fütterst du deinen? Meiner mag am liebsten DownloadIllegalerPronos oder BöseWörterEMails. Was er aber gar net leiden kann ist AnständigesSurfVerhalten, da wihert er immer sowas wie "WiiiVerdächtigwiii...


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Hin und wieder schmeiß ich ihm antifaschistische Leckerbissen hin, wie zb:
"Wenn Recht zu Unrecht wird, weiß ich nur einen Rat: Nieder mit dem deutschen Staat!"
oder
"Solidarität muss praktisch werden: Feuer und Flamme den Abschiebebehörden!"
Danach is es pappesatt. 
Dann hab ich die Chance meiner "Tätigkeit" nachzugehen da es dann ein Schläfchen hält...


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Aber bloß aufpassen, ich wollte gestern Linux installieren.
Hat mein Trojanerlein fast umgebracht. Zum Glück hab ich eine Sicherung gemacht.

Was ein Pferd nur gegen einen Pinguin hat ... ^^


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Kennst du Alien?
Wie sich die Dinger da vermehren?
So kannst dir das dann mit dem Pferdchen und dem Pinuin vorstellen... 
(Wird ne abgefahrene Mutation )


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Hmm, kommt der Pinguin aus dem Trojaner oder der Trojaner aus dem Pinguin? ^^^^


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Der Trojaner aus dem Pinguin 
Bei Gelegenheit kannst dir das angucken:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nvxn91DWd7k
Is der Hammer.
"Im Frühtau wir stürmen dein Haus... faldera... wir sprengen deine Tür einfach raus....faldera..."
GOLD!


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Bei Gelegenheit kannst dir das angucken:


Leider nicht, hab auf der Arbeit nur auf freigegebene Seiten Zugriff


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Dann machst es zu Hause
Oder is da die Kindersicherung drin?! :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Nö und mit 18 Jahren ist man glaub ich kein Kind mehr


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

War auch nur ein Witz (nicht das du es falsch verstehst )
Hab grad nen Wahlwerbespot der NPD gesehen, die sind völlig von Rolle.
Komisches Pack... :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

nö nö, habs schon richtig verstanden.

Net nur die NPD ham nen klatsch. Im Prinzip sind sie alle nur noch auf Geld aus


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Stimmt schon, das is Kapitalismus!
Aber das Gedankengut (oder besser Gedankenungut) das durch den Verein transportiert wird...


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Ich finde das ist weder eigen Meinung, noch eine Lebensweise. Das ist KRANK, denn keinem Menschen ist so ein Gedankengut angeboren.


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Richtig.
Das kann man so stehen lassen.
"N*zi's auf den Mond, weil da keiner wohnt"

Achja, warum ist HipHop eigentlich nicht mehr politisch?
Ausser einigen Ausnahmen, wie KaosOne...


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Aber einwas hat die NPD gutes... Jetzt weiß ich, wenn ich NICHT wählen soll ^^


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

Korrekt 
Dem Beispiel sollten alle folgen


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Korrekt
> Dem Beispiel sollten alle folgen



Thx, bin ja auch kein Bild leser ^^

Sau geil, Bamberg (meine Stadt) hat ziemlich viel dafür unternommen, damit die NPD ihre geplante Zusammenkunft hier nicht abhalten darf und dass das auch nie geschen kann ^^


----------



## ink (24. Januar 2008)

hehe, das find ich gut.
Ein Stadtoberhaupt mit Grips, schönes Ding


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

^^ Thx, wurde noch nie für meine Meinung belont.


----------



## MiMi (24. Januar 2008)

HuHu

Na wat geht ab


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

hi hi
Musst dir unbedingt mal meine und nesk's Diskussion über unsere Haustiere - die Bundestrojaner angucken.
Ansonsten haben wir uns über die NPD unterhalten


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Na wat geht ab


Wasserfarbe :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (24. Januar 2008)

Also hab eben ne Mail von meinem Chef bekommen, da ich ja nochmal vorbekommen sollte, hab gefragt wozu, und der schrieb zu ner Offiziellen Verabschiedung. Wenn ich daran kein Interesse hätte, soll ich das sagen. 
Eigentlich hab ich ja keine Lust, aber das macht sicher noch nen schlechteren Eindruck oder? Was würdet ihr denn machen?


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

@MiMi
Ich würde mich da nochmal hinquälen, kommt einfach besser


So ich mach jetzt Pause, bis später .


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2008)

Lass dich dort mal besser blicken, erstens gehört sich das so, zweitens macht es einen guten Eindruck und drittens kann dir niemand einen Strick daraus drehen, wenn du nicht hingehst.


----------



## MiMi (24. Januar 2008)

Hmpf, ja muss ich dann wohl. Auch wenn er es zu verantworten hat, das ich zum Kommunikationslernkurs muss! Und auch das meine komplette Note vom Praktikum wegen ihm runtergezogen wird!


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn er es zu verantworten hat, das ich zum Kommunikationslernkurs muss! Und auch das meine komplette Note vom Praktikum wegen ihm runtergezogen wird!


Hast du nicht auch deinen Teil dazu beigetragen, dass es soweit gekommen ist?


----------



## MiMi (24. Januar 2008)

Ja ja ich bin schuld. Weil ich so lange brauch um mich Leuten warm zu werden. Trampel auch noch auf mir rum.. tzzzz


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab es überhaupt nicht nötig und es liegt mir auch fern, dir vor den Karren zu fahren, aber es ist immer ein leichtes, die anderen für Fehlentwicklungen verantwortlich zu machen, anstatt sich selbstkritisch zu hinterfragen, was man hätte besser machen können.


----------



## MiMi (24. Januar 2008)

ICh weiss das ich wenig Kontakt hatte, aber das ist doch noch kein Grund mir ne Stunde nach sozusagen in den  zu treten, ohne ein Gutes Wort. 
Naja geh ich halt zum Psychologen wie es alle wollen.


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

So, bin wieder da

@MiMi
Gab es denn überhaupt was Gutes an deinem Praktikum?


----------



## MiMi (24. Januar 2008)

Ich hab euch kennengelernt ^^
Naja, ich hab halt schon was gelernt, ich hab bissel was von PHP gelernt und auch von Java neue sachen!


----------



## Matze (24. Januar 2008)

Na wenigstens etwas ^^


----------



## Matze (25. Januar 2008)

Morgen.

@nesk oder skat oder Krampe, wie auch immer
Sau geil des Video. Kann man sich des Lied oder des Video irgendwie runterziehen?


----------



## keks1984 (25. Januar 2008)

Morgen  JIPI mein letzter Tag  

hatte gestern mal wieder nen aufregenden Mittag, erst ne Besprechung und dann hat mein Chef bemerkt dass mein Progamm falsch rechnet  ABER angeblich haben die im Einkauf ja alles durchgerechnet INTRESSANT .... sind das also echt. NAJA jetzt rechnet er richtig! 

Muß jetzt noch en paar kleine Änderungen machen und hoffe es klappt auch alles. 

Gestern abend warn wir bowlen  Häh war echt lustig! Irgendwie war mein erstes Spiel total schlecht beim zweiten hab ich dann sehr gut gespielt aber bei der letzten Runde ist mein Kollege wegen 5 Punkten an mir vorbeigezogen SAUEREI ist das. 

@Maik: NAJA also ich mein die Tatsache dass man halt grad mal mit den Leuten net gut klar kommt finde ich jetzt nicht als Anlass für nen Chef (wenn man seine Arbeit gut gemacht hat) hier den Mensch anzuschwärtzen so dass MiMi jetzt gezwungen wird so nen Phsychater aufzusuchen damit sie schneller zu Leuten Kontakt findet! Also ich mein das ist ja wohl jedem seine Sache wenn ich keinen Bock hab jeden Freitag abend mit den Kollegen einen zu saufen dann lass ich mich sicherlich nicht vom Chef zwingen dass ich da bleiben soll und mir einen antrinken!


----------



## CSANecromancer (25. Januar 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> ...so dass MiMi jetzt gezwungen wird so nen Phsychater aufzusuchen damit sie schneller zu Leuten Kontakt findet!


Wollten sie mit mir auch mal treiben. Ich konnte dann dem Psychologen klar machen, dass mich die Irrationalität des Gros der Menschheit extrem ankotzt und ich bewusst nichts mit denen zu tun haben will. Hin und her, am Ende einigten wir uns darauf, dass es vielleicht sogar besser ist, wenn ich mich überwiegend von meinen Mitmenschen fern halte. 



keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich mein das ist ja wohl jedem seine Sache wenn ich keinen Bock hab jeden Freitag abend mit den Kollegen einen zu saufen dann lass ich mich sicherlich nicht vom Chef zwingen dass ich da bleiben soll und mir einen antrinken!


EXAKT so isses imho.


----------



## RoteKatze (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo *reinblinzel*

Hab grad auch nen Praktikum - 2 Monate *seusel* Als ... hm als is der falsche Ansatz - in einer Werbeagentur. Ich hab bisher... nichts gelernt ^^
Naja bin ja grad 3 Wochen hier da wäre das auch zuviel verlangt wenn einer mal sagt "Hey komm, ich zeig dir mal wie ich hierbei vorgehe" oder sowas.... 
Naja durfte dann gestern meine 8 Arbeitsstunden mit Kisten tragen verbringen. Schwielige Hände, blaue Knie (vom Hocken) und lahme Füße vom Treppen rauf und runtersausen. Aber was soll man machen? Genau: Zähne zusammen und durch. Immerhin bekomm ich ne Stange Geld und vielleicht zeigt mir ja dochnoch jemand den ein der anderen Trick oder den genauen Ablauf eines Arbeitsauftrages. 
....
Ja naiv bleiben hilft mir. 
....
Naja ich geh mal kurz gucken ob der Chef genug Cola Light im Kühlschrank hat und ob in der Kaffee-Küche noch genug Milch ist...


----------



## Matze (25. Januar 2008)

@RoteKatze
Oh das klingt übel. Als was machst du denn Praktikum?


----------



## CSANecromancer (25. Januar 2008)

RoteKatze hat gesagt.:


> Hallo *reinblinzel*
> Naja ich geh mal kurz gucken ob der Chef genug Cola Light im Kühlschrank hat und ob in der Kaffee-Küche noch genug Milch ist...


Mann, wenn ich sowas lese, kriege ich echt meine Wut. Klar "mißbrauche" ich genauso Praktikanten, wenn ich die Gelegenheit dazu habe, aber das geht auch auf eine Art und Weise, bei der selbiger eben wirklich etwas lernt und die für ihn interessant ist.
Mein Beileid an dich.


----------



## RoteKatze (25. Januar 2008)

Spontan würd ich sagen als Möbelpacker...

Eigentlich wollt ich als Ergänzung zu meiner schulischen Ausbildung als Grafikerin 
ein Praktikum als solche hier machen. Jetzt sitz ich hier im Büro mit meinen Koleginnen die Arbeiten und hab grad nichts zu tun. Das hat den Vorteil das ich nicht schonwieder ein Büro ausräumen muss - gestern haben wir zu Zweit 3 Altpapierkontainer vollbekommen...
Andereseits hat es den Nachteil das mir etwas öde is und ich hier von 8-17 Uhr sitze und nichts machen kann... Und das an einem Freitag...
Naja wie dem auch sei ich hab hier Illustrator, Photoshop, Freehand und InDesign zur verfühgung (CS2 noch aber besser als nichts). Leider hab ich an diesem Mac KEIN C4D - wie es an den anderen Rechnern installiert ist. Das wäre irgendwie grad das einzige was ich gern üben würde. Immerhin gibt es nach 3 Wochen Tutorials googlen kaum noch etwas interessantes für die andern Programme.

Achja mein größter Trost, meine Mitpraktikantin, hat sich krank schreiben lassen, nachdem wir erst vor zwei tagen schwitzend auf dem Boden von zwei Mitarbeitern rumrobben mussten um ein Ikea Regal zu bauen und dann halt noch das rumgeräume mit den alten Akten... 
is alles etwas viel gewesen für sie - kann ich gut nachvollziehen...

Egal jetzt such ich hier ablenkung =D


----------



## Matze (25. Januar 2008)

hmm, also dass hat wircklich nichts mit Praktikum zu tun. Bist du schon mal zum Chef gegangen und hast was in der Art gesagt?


----------



## RoteKatze (25. Januar 2008)

Hm zum Chef nicht nein. Der ist immer ein wenig "kalt" gegenüber seinen Mitarbeitern. Nur bei einer redet er etwas mehr "smaltalk"-mäßig (Bei der wichtigsten Frau hier) 
Ich hab mit meiner Mutter telefoniert weil ich gestern so fertig war. Sie meinte ich solle mich bei meinen Lehrern melden... das mach ich auch glaube ich weil wenn alle so irritiert reagieren. Ich fand das die letzten zwei Tage zwar alles ziemlich viel aber dachte das is noch relativ normal. 
Naja gleich bin ich beschäftigt - muss nen Auto mit dem Hausmeister zusammen abholen und dann soll ich neue Farbpatronen für den Canon kaufen. Botengänge also. Das empfinde ich nich als wirklich schlimm aber lernen tu ich ja doch wieder nichts. Das einzige am PC bisher war was abtippen (2 mal) und die Postleitzahlengebiete in deutschland Vektorisieren. Naja und Kontaktabzüge erstellen die ausdrucken und Ordner anlegen... 

Oops jetzt wurd ich gefragt was ich mache - das wars dann wohl für heute.. ._. 
(Sich nimmer traut zu tippen)


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen, Freunde der Sonne...


----------



## keks1984 (28. Januar 2008)

HUI Matze warst ganz alleine heute?  

OH Mensch ich war gestern auf em Faschingsumzug HUI man kann schon sagen das ich einen Komplettausfall hatte


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen!

So, ich bin nach bestandener theo. Führerscheinprüfung endlich wieder in der Arbeit.....


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> So, ich bin nach bestandener theo. Führerscheinprüfung endlich wieder in der Arbeit.....



Glückwunsch...
und ich bin nicht mehr allein 

@keks
Ja


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Naja, das vorletzte Mal 11 Pkte und letztes Mal dann 7. Aber bestanden ist bestanden.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Und die Praktische? Wie wars da?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Die hab ich noch vor mir....Bin ja noch nicht mal Autobahn gefahren....oder nackt äh nachts.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß.
Ich durfte in der Fahrschule das Auto auf der Autobahn bis zur Maximalgeschwindigkeit fahren ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Och, ich bin eh nicht so der Raser, ich bin eher der Typ "Schlaftablette". Ich fahr wie ein alter Mann .


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Wie geil, ich bin heute die meiste Zeit allein im Büro, bis halt mein Chef kommt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Hehe, Party? ^^


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Klar, wenn du mich findest  ^^


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, an diesem herrlichem Dienstag.
Die Vöglein zwitschern wieder leise von den Dächern, du wirst von der SEK friedlich aus dem Schlaf geküsst. Deine Wohnung wird für dich aufgeräumt und du hast eine sehr schöne Unterhaltung zu deinem morgendlichen Kaffee.

@ Matze: Du schuldest mir immernoch nen Track und ich hab noch Beats für dich


----------



## kaMii (29. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Och, ich bin eh nicht so der Raser, ich bin eher der Typ "Schlaftablette". Ich fahr wie ein alter Mann .



Ich bin eigentlich auch eher ein ruhiger Autofahrer, aber manchmal tret ich auch mal durch wenn ich auf der Autobahn unterwegs bin und schnell irgendwohin will/muss.

Ich wünsch dir schon mal viel Spass beim Autobahn fahren, seit einem halben Jahr fahre ich jeden Sonntag und Freitag 120km Autobahn zwischen Nürnberg und München und da erlebt man so einiges. Leute die bei Tempo 140 oder mehr einen halben Meter vor dir einscheren, Autofahrer die ihr Auto auf der 3. Spur mit 280+ km/h und andauernder Betätigung der Lichthupe ausfahren und nicht zu vergessen die netten Leute hinter den LKW Lenkrädern die mit Tempo 85 andere LKW's auf einer Strecke von 1 - 5 km versuchen zu Überholen und so die restlichen Autobahnbenutzer behindern...


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, an diesem herrlichem Dienstag.
> Die Vöglein zwitschern wieder leise von den Dächern, du wirst von der SEK friedlich aus dem Schlaf geküsst. Deine Wohnung wird für dich aufgeräumt und du hast eine sehr schöne Unterhaltung zu deinem morgendlichen Kaffee.





> "Wir sind schon bei dir drinnen,
> du kannst uns nicht entrinnen,
> und siehst dabei ganz schön blöd aus , ja ja!"


^^



nesk hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze: Du schuldest mir immernoch nen Track und ich hab noch Beats für dich



Ich krieg die 2 Strophe net ganz fertig, aber des wird schon.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Ohh, Drängler...das kann teuer werden + 4 Punkte + Anzeige wegen Nötigung. Dann doch lieber auf der rechten Spur überholen (3 o. 2 Punkte, weniger Kohle) oder gleich auf dem Standstreifen (2 o. 1 Punkt(e), noch weniger Kohle). Sehr schlau ist es natürlich sich ein Blauchlicht reinzustellen, das macht nur 20 € und das Ding wird dir abgenommen (gibts für 20€).

Oder natürlich einfach ganz normal fahren...^^


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

> Im Frühtau wir stürmen dein Haus faldera, wir sprengen deine Haustür einfach raus faldera, wir sind schon bei dir drinnen, du kannst uns nicht entrinnen und sieht dabei ganz schön blöd aus jaja. Im Flugzeug wir schießen dich ab faldera, im Ferienflieger geht es dann bergab trallala...



Ok, Rom ist ja auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut worden


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

> Wir sind hinaus gegangen,
> Terroristen fangen,
> komm mit und versuch es doch auch einmal"



Außerdem geht mir diese blöde Lied nicht aus dem Kopf

Mal so neben bei nesk, wüsstest du was es zurzeit für einen guten PreAmp gibt? Muss mir einen besorgen, damit ich endlich ein einigermaßen gute Mic benutzen kann.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Na sichi 
http://www.thomann.de/de/behringer.html?gclid=CPO04e2Pm5ECFR_sXgod51ultw
Thomann ist günstig und die Sachen von Behringer sehr gut + natürlich günstig!
Schonmal an n Mischpult gedacht, mit eingebautem Preamp + nen Kompressor?!


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Also quasi sowas
http://www.thomann.de/de/samson_mdr8_8kanal_mischpult.htm
oder sowas
http://www.thomann.de/de/samson_mdr6_6kanal_mischpult.htm
+ sowas
http://www.thomann.de/de/behringer_mdx_2600_composer_pro_xl.htm
+ sowas
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc1100_grossmembranmikrofon.htm

Dann bastelst du dir ne kleine Gesangskabine in einer Zimmerecke (mit Eierpappen und Karton oder Holz) und fertig ist die Booth 
So hatten wir angefangen, bis wir unser Studio bekommen haben.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

@nesk
So mal langsam anfangen ^^.
Ich brauche mindestens:
- eine neue Soundkarte
- PreAmp

Und was brauch ich deiner Meinung nach noch? Ist ein Misspult den Notwendig? Den einzigen Input den es geben wird ist meine (eine) Stimme und gleichzeitig muss ich den Beat höhren können.

Berat mich mal ^^


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Check die Links in meinem vorherigen Post, dann kannst du dir den PreAmp sparen.
Nimm n kleines Mischpult (ist notwendig, damit schon im vornerein n bissl was abmischen kannst + der Sound ist cooler), das Mic was ich im Link angegeben hab, ist für die Zwecke überaus qualifiziert 
Deine Soundkarte muss FullDuplex-fähig sein, damit du den Beat abspielen und gleichzeitig aufnehmen kannst.
Und n Kompressor in Hardware-Form, weils einfach satter ist. So kannst du schonmal deine Pop-und S-Laute rausfiltern.
Und im Mix kannst alles nochmal dadurch jagen.
Willst noch was wissen?


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> dann kannst du dir den PreAmp sparen


Warum das?


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Nimm n kleines Mischpult (ist notwendig, damit schon im vornerein n bissl was abmischen kannst + der Sound ist cooler)


Muss ich mich da nicht erste jahrelang mit Soundtechnik auseinandersetzen?


nesk hat gesagt.:


> das Mic was ich im Link angegeben hab, ist für die Zwecke überaus qualifiziert


Ich weiß, Kumpel von mir hat das Selbe ^^


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Deine Soundkarte muss FullDuplex-fähig sein


Ist sowieso klar


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Und n Kompressor in Hardware-Form, weils einfach satter ist. So kannst du schonmal deine Pop-und S-Laute rausfiltern.


Gleiche Aussage wie beim Mischpult


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Willst noch was wissen?


Weißt du wo das ganze Zeug vom Laster fällt? ^^


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Wenn du ein Mischpult mit eingebautem PreAmp nimmst, ist die Antwort klar oder?! 
Du musst dich nicht Jahrelang damit auseinandersetzen (das kommt automatisch das du immer besser werden und aufnehmen willst), es gibt etliches im Netz die die Funktion recht fix erklären + ein Blick (oder zwei Blicke) ins Handbuch rocken schon recht gut.

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber es ist schon recht günstig.
Du kannst ja schonmal mit Mic und Mischpult anfangen, dann holst du dir den Kram nach und nach.
Wir hatten es so gemacht, das erstmal das Mic und Mischpult da war, dann Platten aufgenommen, vertickt, Auftritte gemacht, vom Geld die Kosten abgedeckt und das Equipment gekauft.
Und nach nd nach kommt es halt, bis du irgendwann in dein Studio kommst und staunst wie weit du es gebracht hast.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Das Audio-Equipment teuer ist wusste ich schon.
Sache ist ist nur, dass ich ne Soundkarte auf jeden fall brauch, da mir zurzeit nur On-Board-Sound zur verfügung steht.

So Mischpulte haben mich halt immer abgeschreckt, weil Audiotechnik ein rießen Gebiet ist und wenn ich dann nach lese, dass dieses und jenes Gerät/Funktion die Impendanz zwar verschlimmert aber dafür... Da rauchts dann immer ^^


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Wenn du als Mensch Musik machen willst, musst du dich schon mit dem Kram auseinander setzen.
Es sei denn du hast Kohle ohne Ende und kannst dir Stunden im Studio kaufen.
Aber umso mehr du über das Produzieren weißt, umso besser wird dein Produkt (von der Soundqualität, nicht vom Inhalt ;-])
Musst du die Tracks auch mastern oder haste da jemanden dafür?


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Musst du die Tracks auch mastern oder haste da jemanden dafür?


Leider nicht. Musste ich bis jetzt selber machen/versuchen. Ist schwieriger als man denkt ^^


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Wie machste das?
Haste da ne Faustregel wonach du gehst?
So deine Schritte bitte!


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wie machste das?
> Haste da ne Faustregel wonach du gehst?
> So deine Schritte bitte!



Hab ich keine. Ich stell an allen möglichen Einstellungen rum und höhre wie es dann klingen würde.

Ich mache/versuche dass immer mit AdobeAudition 1.5, manchmal auch mit Audacity


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Hehe, klingt professionell 
Erstmal bei deiner Aufnahme rappst du einmal (oder mehrmals) deine Parts, Chorus etc.
Dann doppelst du Satzteile oder Wörter (die du mehr oder weniger betonst) und in nem dritten Durchlauf kommen die AdLibs (so wie: Tschier, Aiiight, Braaaat und son Schwachsinn, du kannst natürlich auch Sinnvolleres machen)
Dann gibst du der "Hauptspur" ne weitere identische Spur und legst ein kleines (klitzkleines, musst aber schauen, wie du es haben willst) Echo drauf, damit sichs nicht so "untight" anhört.
Dann machst du diverse Einstellungen mit den anderen Spuren (bleib aber bei einem Muster, sonst hörts sich so als on du alles mal ausprobieren wolltest).
z.B. Echo, Verzerrungen etc.
Allgemein musst du nochmal gelegentlich Atmer und Störgeräusche (falls vorhanden) raus schneiden.
N Kompressor und n Pop- S-Laut Killer kommt evtl noch zum Einsatz.
Der fast wichtigste Part ist die Stimme auf den Beat legen, sie darf nicht zu leise sein und nicht den Beat zusammenschreien.
Das Mittelmaß eben


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Hehe, klingt professionell


Gell ^^


Der fast wichtigste Part ist die Stimme auf den Beat legen, sie darf nicht zu leise sein und nicht den Beat zusammenschreien.
Das Mittelmaß eben 


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal bei deiner Aufnahme rappst du einmal (oder mehrmals) deine Parts, Chorus etc.


Is klar!


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Dann doppelst du Satzteile oder Wörter (die du mehr oder weniger betonst)


Yap dass ist auch dabei


nesk hat gesagt.:


> in nem dritten Durchlauf kommen die AdLibs (so wie: Tschier, Aiiight, Braaaat und son Schwachsinn, du kannst natürlich auch Sinnvolleres machen)


Manchmal, wenns halt passt


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Dann gibst du der "Hauptspur" ne weitere identische Spur und legst ein kleines (klitzkleines, musst aber schauen, wie du es haben willst) Echo drauf, damit sichs nicht so "untight" anhört.


Echo ja, aber bis jetzt immer auf der Hauptspur/spuren. Weshalb eine extra Spur?
Welche anderen?


nesk hat gesagt.:


> N Kompressor und n Pop- S-Laut Killer kommt evtl noch zum Einsatz.


Ist das Nächste womit ich mich mal auseinandersetzten wollte (Softwareseitig)


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Der fast wichtigste Part ist die Stimme auf den Beat legen, sie darf nicht zu leise sein und nicht den Beat zusammenschreien.


sowieso ^^


Also ich hab in der Regel immer eine Spur für den Beat und mehrere für die Stimme.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Die xtra Spur fand ich immer super, weil die dann leise gestellt wird und man das Echo perfekt abstimmen kann (viel Echo leise Spur, wenig Echo etwas lauter usw), ohne die Hauptspur verhunzen zu können.
Inwiefern welche anderen?
Meinst du die weiteren Spuren für AdLibs und Backups?


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Na ja, man rapt ja nicht immer seinen Text von vorne bis hinten durch. Teilweise wird Bar für Bar aufgenommen.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Das ist wirklich abartig aufwendig 
Du rappst nicht wirklich alle 4 Takte seperat oder?
1 Bar ist nur ein Satz... 4/4 Takt, Kick, Snare, Kick, Snare...bla bla


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Du rappst nicht wirklich alle 4 Takte seperat oder?


Man nenne mich verückt, aber ganz sicher nicht krank ^^
Ne ne, wenns mal haarig wird 2 Zeilen, usw


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Ok, dann haben wir das
Musst du sonst noch was wissen? ;-]


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Ja,
ich such noch nach passenden Effekten für die Stimme, bzw was man da sinnvoll alles drauf legen kann auser Echo.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Verzerrungen, Modulizer, Amp-Effekte...
In welche Richtung willst du gehen?
Gib mir bitte ne Bewertung für meine Mühen


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Verzerrungen, Modulizer, Amp-Effekte...
> In welche Richtung willst du gehen?


Ich glaube ich les vorher erstmal was rüber ^^



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Gib mir bitte ne Bewertung für meine Mühen


Hab ich schon


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Mhh ich hatte gerade Gummibärchen zum Mittagessen, weil mein Mitbewohner nicht (wie versprochen) einkaufen gegangen ist. Er ist dann erst 5 min vor Ende meiner Mittagspause wiedergekommen....Naja, hier in der Arbeit ein Spezi nach dem anderen und zum Essen Gummibärchen, das ist eine ausgewogenen Ernährung^^.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

hehe, Super danke! 

@ Ex1tus, ich esse grade Puddings zu Mittag... Ich wünschte ich hätte Gummibärchen


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Ich wünschte ich hätte Puddings. ^^

Ich hätte alternativ auch Bratwürste essen können, aber leider ohne Brot/Semmeln/Toast/oderso.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> .Naja, hier in der Arbeit ein Spezi nach dem anderen und zum Essen Gummibärchen, das ist eine ausgewogenen Ernährung^^.


Lol ich mach zurzeit genau das Gegenteil:
Früh viele Kohlenhydrate, Abends viel Eiweis, kein Fett. ^^


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

@ Ex1tus: Solange Senf dabei ist, brauchts nix mehr zum Glücklichsein 

@ Matze: Bist du schwanger? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze: Bist du schwanger? :suspekt:


So ähnlich ^^. Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell man mit richtiger Ernährung und 4 - 6 mal die Woche Fitnessstudio wieder Fit aussieht


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Bei 4-6 mal die Woche Fitnessstudio (3 S hintereinander sehen seltsam aus) würde ich glaub ich sehr fertig aussehen 
2-3 mal reicht vollkommen, zumindest bei mir...


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Reicht normalerweise auch, aber ich hatte vor kurzem so ne Infektion im Mund und Rachen und hab fast 2 Wochen nix essen können. Ergo ich hab 15 Kilo reine Muskelmasse verloren... und die will ich wieder


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

lol
Was bist du denn für ne Kante?!


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte irgendwann einfach keinen Bock mehr so ein gewöhnlicher Kartoffelsack wie der Standart-Deutsche zu sein und dann hab ich angefangen zu trainieren 
Zu extrem ist es aber auch net.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Ich seh auch nicht Kartoffelsack-mäßig aus, wäre ja noch schöner.
Vor allem gehts mir dabei ums abreagieren und auspowern (wenn man den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner hockt, staut sich was auf )
Und meiner Freundin gefällts ;-]

Ich komm mal vorbei und dann boxen wir uns, mal schauen wer gewinnt


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub, ich gewinne^^. Oder Chuck.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich komm mal vorbei und dann boxen wir uns, mal schauen wer gewinnt



Du hast keine Chance, ich übe jeden Tag Boxen WiiSports ^^^^^^


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

lol
Kennst ihr das?
Gibt mal auf http://www.google.de/
Find Chuck Norris
ein und klickt auf gut Glück.
Gold


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Oder Chuck.


Das dieser Witz einfach nicht tod zu kriegen ist ...


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> lol
> Kennst ihr das?
> Gibt mal auf http://www.google.de/
> Find Chuck Norris
> ...


Zu geil ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Das dieser Witz einfach nicht tod zu kriegen ist ...



Ich mag den Chuck. Ihn als Witz zu bezeichnen ist ganz schön frech. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn du nicht mehr posten würdest....(cause roundhousekick in da face)


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Wundert mich dass man immer noch von ihm höhrt, denn ich habe ihn vor fast einem halben Jahr GETÖTET.

So jetzt ist es raus, aber wehe einer von euch verpfeift mich bei den Bullen


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Tja, bald wird es dir wohl so ergehen...http://youtube.com/watch?v=lu1wNxr9Sqg

(Nein ich arbeite nicht bei Pepsi, außerdem mag ich Coca-Cola lieber:suspekt


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auf der Arbeit, ich kann keine YouTube-Videos ansehen


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Ich hab gedacht dein Chef ist nicht da?


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

1. Ich sagte, dass ich alleine bin, BIS mein Chef kommt und
2. Gespert ist sowieso fast alles


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Achso, das ist blöd. Aber eigtl soll man ja auch arbeiten.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Wie kommst du denn da drauf? ^^


----------



## Stigma (29. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI ich finde deine Signatur sehr gut. Sehe sie heute zum ersten mal.
Bin der selben Meinung wie du.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2008)

Danke,
die rührt daher, dass einem einige Dinge extrem auf die Nerven gehen, wenn man mal bereit ist anderen zu helfen


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Schau nur mal auf meine Bewertung.... "Kann nur auf Besserung hoffen" obwohl ich bestimmt schon 10-15 Leuten geholfen hab. Aber ich hab halt einmal eine nicht so sensible Bemerkung losgelassen.


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen. Puh, heute war es hart aufzustehen....


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne!

@Exitus
Schlecheter Text trotz grünem Renomeepunkt :suspekt:
Ich weiß was du meinst, meine Motivation geht gen Null und HTML mir auf die Nerven!


----------



## Chimaira (30. Januar 2008)

moin,

bin gerade dabei mein IHK Projektantrag zu stellen. Keine Lust auf den . Aber wenn man es anders sieht, dann muss ich es nur einmal machen und dann nie wieder. Ich hoffe ich bringe es schnell hinter mich.

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Erwähn bitte nicht auch noch die IHK, die haben es bis jetzt noch nicht fertig gebracht meine Ausbildung zu genehmigen. Und Bundeswehr und Arbeitsamt stehen schon fast auf der Matte, weil die denken ich will sie vereiern.


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Wusste gar nicht dass die IHK so viel Probleme macht...


----------



## Chimaira (30. Januar 2008)

ich bin ja so gut wie fertig. Nur der ganze Prüfungsmist geht mir auf die Eier ^^. Naja .... muss man halt durch. Kann mich glücklich schätzen eine Ausbildung zu haben.

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig.


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Mal wieder alle zu tun?


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

So la la. Ich dachte eigentlich alle wären offline, drum hab ich nix mehr geschrieben...


----------



## ink (30. Januar 2008)

Malzeit ihr Pappnasen 
Inwiefern bekommt die IHK deine Ausbildung nicht auf die Kette Ex1tus?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Ach, z. B. verschlampern die, die Ausbilderkarte und sagen nix. Erst wenn man anruft und fragt wo das Dingens jetzt bleibt, sagen sie ach das haben wir nicht mehr, blabla. Ich bin jetzt seit 5 Monaten in der Ausbildung und hab immer noch nichts von denen.

Naja, demnächst werden die Feldjäger schon vor meiner Tür stehen und mich einsacken, nachdem ich merke das, das Arbeitsamt meine Ausbildungsbeihilfe gestrichen hat.:suspekt:


----------



## ink (30. Januar 2008)

Die Feldjäger sind nett, kannst bestimmt mit den schnacken das die vielleicht die Leute von der IHK mitnehmen 
Muss sich nicht eigentlich der Ausbilder/Personalchef darum kümmern, das alles parat ist?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Ich denk schon, aber das sind doch auch so Pappnasen. ^^


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Boah ich glaub ich brauch wieder Urlaub,,, na ja zum glück ist in 2 Wochen wieder Berufsschule ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Diese Woche noch fertig und dann noch 2, dann hab ich auch mal wieder Berufsschule. Aber da schreiben wir einiges, wird nicht so entspannend.


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Na ja, net so wild. 1-2Stunden schreiben und dann ist es auch schon rum, im Gegensatz dazu, wenn du arbeitest dann tust du dass mindestens 8 Stunden ^^...


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Ja gut, lernen tu ich eh net großartig.

Aber da muss ich eher aufstehen... in der Arbeit komm ich auch prima ohne Kaffee klar, in der Schule würde ich ohne mind. 1 großen Kaffee einschlafen. Hab dann meistens noch so kleine Becher "Latte" dabei...sonst halt ich das nicht durch.

Offiziell haben wir auch nur eine Viertelstunde Pause....für den ganzen Tag. Die Lehrer lassen uns zwar zur Mittagszeit nochmal kurz zum Rauchen raus, aber da entspannt sich ja auch keiner...


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Aufstehen muss ich zwar auch früher, aber dafür bin ich meist viel früher wieder daheim ^^.

Kaffee? Wer braucht denn so was? Wenns mal hart auf hart kommt ist sowieso ein grüner Tee besser


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Kaffee? Wer braucht denn so was?




Ohne Worte.


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich nicht ...


----------



## CSANecromancer (30. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Kaffee? Wer braucht denn so was?


Naja, ich reduzier normal auch schon auf das Nötigste. Von daher - Kaffee an sich brauche ich vielleicht nicht, aber mein Coffein schon.


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ich reduzier normal auch schon auf das Nötigste. Von daher - Kaffee an sich brauche ich vielleicht nicht, aber mein Coffein schon.



Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle schwarzen Tee trinken, da ist nämlich viel mehr drin ^^...


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

Tee verbinde ich automatisch mit entspannen, und Kaffee mit aufmuntern & wachhalten. Das ist ne psychologische Geschichte.


----------



## CSANecromancer (30. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle schwarzen Tee trinken, da ist nämlich viel mehr drin ^^...


Öööhhh... also die Menge, die ich mir gelegentlich gerne gebe, ist auch in Tee nicht drin (von Kaffee natürlich ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Ich verbinde Kaffee mit: Gift, hetze, aufgekrazt, nervös und schwarze Zähne


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

@ matze: huhu, Gift .

@csanecromancer: mein Mitbewohner ernährt sich nur von Energy Drink.


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @csanecromancer: mein Mitbewohner ernährt sich nur von Energy Drink.


Ist dein Mitbewohner zufällig der Knirps, der vor kurzem beim WoW zocken ins Koma gefallen ist? :^^


----------



## CSANecromancer (30. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @csanecromancer: mein Mitbewohner ernährt sich nur von Energy Drink.


Pfff... Auf den Dingern ist die Angabe des Coffeingehalts ja immer noch in *Milli*gramm...


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Pfff... Auf den Dingern ist die Angabe des Coffeingehalts ja immer noch in *Milli*gramm...



Ok jetzt will ichs aber wissen! Was trinkst du bitte täglich, dass sooooo viel Cofein enthält?


----------



## hammet (30. Januar 2008)

Da gibt es doch ein Getränk (Energy Drink glaub ich), dass sich Coksline (oder so ähnlich) nennt. Mit dem Wahlspruch dass es "mehr reinhaut, als 3 Kannen Kaffee"


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ist dein Mitbewohner zufällig der Knirps, der vor kurzem beim WoW zocken ins Koma gefallen ist? :^^



Mhh, er ist nicht groß und WoW hat er auch mal gezoggt. Aber in letzter Zeit eigtl. nur noch CoD4 und Kart Rider. Außer er hats vllt am Wochenende gemacht, da bin ich immer bei meinen Eltern....^^


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Morgen, 
was für ein besch*ssener Tag heute...


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Januar 2008)

Warum?

Meiner gestern war eher nicht so toll, ich wäre kurz vor Feierabend fast noch ausgeflippt...


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Privates...
Aufjedenfall reicht Training nicht aus um alles rauszulassen...


----------



## Chimaira (31. Januar 2008)

> Pfff... Auf den Dingern ist die Angabe des Coffeingehalts ja immer noch in Milligramm...



Sehr nice  ... aber ich bin froh wenn ich am Tag so ne Kanne Kaffee trinke  Das muss ich mir geben ^^

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## maza (31. Januar 2008)

Huhuuuu auch wieder da!
Oha..Matze was los?! Stress mim Weibervolk? Jetz wo keine mehr da is ... könn ma mal richtig drüber herziehn


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Oha..Matze was los?! Stress mim Weibervolk? Jetz wo keine mehr da is ... könn ma mal richtig drüber herziehn


Yo, das Eiznige was mich so schnell aus der Bahn werfen kann. Mit irrationalem, unlogischen und total sporadischen Gründen für ne Zickerrei...


----------



## maza (31. Januar 2008)

Ach komm.. heut is Weiberfastnacht.. oder so ähnlich.. heut kannst ihnen alles heim zahln


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Mal schaun, zumal wir beide Faschingsmuffel sind..


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Januar 2008)

Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns mal in Bamberg und trinken ganz viele Biere und rauchen ganz viele Zigaretten (aber natürlich unrasiert *kratzkratz*). Das hilft^^.


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns mal in Bamberg und trinken ganz viele Biere und rauchen ganz viele Zigaretten (aber natürlich unrasiert *kratzkratz*). Das hilft^^.


 Inwiefern soll das helfen? Ich check den Witz grad net


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

@Matze: Erstmal Kopf hoch und viel Glück mit dem Weibsvolk.



Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ok jetzt will ichs aber wissen! Was trinkst du bitte täglich, dass sooooo viel Cofein enthält?


He, he. Also im Ernst: Ich bin mit einer Biochemikerin befreundet, die mir mal ein Essay bzgl. Coffein erarbeitet hat. Unter anderem ging es darum, wieviel Coffein man in welchem Zustand in welche Flüssigkeit maximal reinbekommt. Da ich aber kein Fan von warmen Mineralwasser bin und auch nicht gerne mit Spritzen rumhantiere (Coffein ist echt ein witziger Stoff), habe ich die Infos dazu verwandt, meine "Kaffeeausbeute" zu maximieren. ^^
Hoch offiziell ist also das, was ich trinke, "Kaffee", würde ich aber wirklich 105%ig gesetzeskonform vorgehen, müsste ich auf die Kanne mit dem von mir erstellten Kaffee einen Auskleber "giftige Substanz" anbringen. Die Basis besteht darin, 2-2,5 gehäufte Löffel pro mittelgrosser Tasse zu verwenden und dann noch auf eine bestimmte Weise aufzubrühen, die sich mit den modischen, modernen Kaffeeautomaten nicht mehr realisieren lässt. Das resultierende Gebräu enthält dermaßen viel Coffein, dass es vom Körper sofort geschmacklich als Gift identifiziert wird und man es nur mit maximaler Überwindung runterbringen würde. Da hilft noch der gut dosierte Einsatz von Milch, Zucker und ggf. Salz (ja, Salz).
Je nach Tageslaune kommen dann noch mal 50-150mg reines 1,3,7-Trimethylxanthin rein, die sich zwar anfänglich auflösen, sich aber wieder rauskristallisieren (wg. der Sättigung der Flüssigkeit), wenn das Ganze nicht zügig getrunken wird.

Ich weiss das alles deswegen so genau, weil ich mich mit meinem Arzt darüber unterhalten musste und ihm entsprechend auch mal was von dem Zeug mitgebracht habe. 

Es kommt bei mir auf die Verfassung an (und wie weit ich wieder im "Entzug" bin) aber so zwischen  500 und (im Extrem) 2500 mg Coffein auf einen Rutsch sind bei mir ohne weiteres drin. Das entspricht etwa 5-25 Dosen Red Bull. Nur dass ich 25 Red Bulls weder meiner Niere noch meiner Blase zumuten will. 

Klar soweit? ( (c) *Captain* Jack Sparrow)


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Wenn du das ernst meinst, dann die Frage: Und warum tust du das


----------



## maza (31. Januar 2008)

Ne is cool...:suspekt:


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du das ernst meinst, dann die Frage: Und warum tust du das


Das meine ich leider ernst. Und das warum... tja. Das ist eine wesentlich längere Geschichte.
Ich kürze es mal ab: Versuch dir vorzustellen, dass du den Rest deines Lebens (nein, das ist keine Übertreibung) täglich (auch keine Übertreibung) Nachtschicht machen musst. Dann nimmst du so ziemlich *alle* Möglichkeiten wahr, die sich dir bieten. Und leider kann ich so Scherze wie das Beziehen auf das Arbeitsrecht etc. vergessen, wenn ich meinen Job behalten will bzw. *irgendeinen* Job bekommen will. Wie gesagt, ist eine längere Geschichte. Unter'm Strich bleibt, dass ich meinen Coffeinkonsum im Lauf der Jahre in solche Regionen hochgeschraubt habe. Empfehlen kann ich es niemandem.


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das "der Rest deines Lebens" nicht mehr so lange sein wird, bei solche Belastungen für den Körper...


----------



## maza (31. Januar 2008)

LOL.. Ich kenn des auch .. vom Krankenhaus.. da gibts auch Nachtwachen die machen des ihr Leben lang.. aber die haben ne normale Lebensweise entwickelt.. soll heißen ohne übermäßig viel Kaffee-Konsum...
OMG.. wenn ich mir des vorstell... jeden Tag Nachtschicht.. 
Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein: "Ich brauch kein Sex, mein Leben f**** mich schon genug!" ^^


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das "der Rest deines Lebens" nicht mehr so lange sein wird, bei solche Belastungen für den Körper...


Danke, solchen Zuspruch brauche ich. Nicht umsonst stehe ich unter permanenter ärztlicher Betreuung und lt. meinem Doc bin ich auch damals mit nicht ganz 30 schon knapp an einem Hirnschlag vorbei geschrammt.
Aber wenn du ein bißchen Lektüre haben willst:
Wikipedia: Chronobiologie
Wikipedia: Nachtmensch
LRZ München: Parasomnien und Störungen des Schlaf-Wach-Rhythmus (insbesondere der Punkt "verzögertes Schlafphasensyndrom")


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Sorry, sorry,
war weder böse noch abwertend gemeint, eher besorgt.


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, sorry,


Ach was, war von mir auch eher sarkastisch als eingeschnappt. 
Daß ich nicht alt werde, weiß ich schon länger. An den Gedanken gewöhnt man sich irgendwann.

Ich glaub', ich brauch' noch 'n Kaffee...


----------



## hammet (31. Januar 2008)

naja ok, aber wenn ich in der Nachtschicht arbeiten würde, würde ich mich halt anpassen, sprich von Vormittag bis Nachmittag schlafen Versteh ich nicht ganz, aber kann auch sein, dass ich etwas überlesen habe


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

Gewissermaßen.
Mein Tag-/Nachtrhythmus ist extrem gestört. Was für andere Leute Tag ist, ist für mich Nacht. Die Verschiebung beträgt ziemlich exakt 10 Stunden, d.h. ziehe von der aktuellen Tageszeit 10 Stunden ab und du weisst, als welche Uhrzeit mein Körper das interpretiert.

Die Arbeit hier fängt um 07:30 Uhr an, das bedeutet für mich umgesetzt 21:30 Uhr.
Und geht bis 16:30 Uhr, wieder für mich umgesetzt 6:30 Uhr.

Dummerweise ist das eben, entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, nicht "einfach nur Gewöhnung" oder "Spinnerei" (in diesem Zusammenhang finde ich bei Wikipedia sehr schön, dass dort darauf hingewiesen wird, dass ein Nacht*mensch* definitiv etwas anderes ist als ein Nacht*schwärmer*), sondern hängt mit dem Hormonhaushalt und der Reaktion des Nervensystems auf Lichteinfall zusammen. Ich kann mich also nicht mal so schnell nebenbei "umgewöhnen", da die Nachtaktivität in meinen Genen verankert ist, so wie Haarfarbe, Augenfarbe etc. (wird teils in den von mir geposteten Links schön beschrieben). Ich reagiere auf Lichteinfall anders als die meisten Menschen.

Da das Ganze hormongesteuert ist, lässt es sich auch nicht so ohne weiteres beeinflussen. Klar, eine gewisse Verschiebung des Tag-/Nachtrhythmus geht in der Tat mit Übung und Gewöhnung, es wurden schon dauerhaft wirksame Verschiebungen von bis zu 3,5 Stunden geschafft, die (soweit bislang bekannt ist) keine nachteiligen gesundheitlichen Auswirkungen hatten. Leider bringen mir 3,5 Stunden nicht wirklich was.

Das bedeutet, der ideale Job für mich bestünde in permanenter *realer* Nachtschicht, die ich persönlich wiederum als ganz normale Tagesarbeit empfinden würde. Rechtlich gesehen hätte ich dann nicht mal Anspruch auf einen Nachtzuschlag. 
Aber nach einigen Jahren Arbeitslosigkeit habe ich die Hoffnung auf einen solchen Job aufgegeben und bei den nächsten Bewerbungen meine Anomalie einfach verschwiegen. Tjo... und damit muss ich jetzt leben, so gut es eben geht.

Was das Anpassen angeht: Das geht eine Zeit lang gut, 1 Jahr, 2 Jahre, evtl. auch etwas länger. Aber irgendwann verlangt der Körper dann einfach sein Recht. Wenn er das nicht bekommt, dann geht es los mit der lustigen bunten Welt der Geisteserkrankungen. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb so wenige extrem phasenverschobene Menschen überhaupt bekannt sind. Sooo irrsinnig selten ist das Syndrom gar nicht, aber der Großteil der Betroffenen sitzt bereits in der Klappse, wo nur noch die Symptome therapiert werden, aber die Ursache nicht mehr auffällt.


----------



## hammet (31. Januar 2008)

Achso, du arbeitest tagsüber, aber für deine körper ist es Nacht. Also habe ich doch etwas falsch verstanden 
Das ändert natürlich die Sache enorm, da hilft Umstellung natürlich nicht.
Es gibt immer "Krankheiten" die der Mensch nicht behandeln kann, man kann nur hoffen, dass sich das irgendwann ändert. Aber das wird uns jetzt nicht mehr helfen


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Wie viele Nachtmenschen gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland? Weil wenn du diese Eigenschaft bei Bewerbungen verschweigen musst, ist doch wieder mal im deutschen Arbeitssystem ein Fehler.

Ich finde es übrigens gut, dass du das erzählst, ich hatte davon vorher noch nie etwas gehört.


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

@hammet
Es ist doch aber keine "Krankheit". Das wäre doch genauso als würdest du dunkle Hautfarbe als "Krankheit" betrachten.


----------



## hammet (31. Januar 2008)

@Matze
Ich denke es hat was mit der menschlichen Uhr zutun? Dass sie abnormal ist. Zumindest habe ich das bei Wikipedia, kurz überflogen 
Ja ok Krankheit ist vielleicht etwas arg ausgedrückt, aber ich habe es ja nicht umsonst in Anführungszeichen gesetzt


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Hmm, ich meinte ja nur weil dort genauso steht, dass es keine Krankheit ist. Aber das ist ja jetzt auch nicht wichtig, oder?


----------



## hammet (31. Januar 2008)

Nein denke nicht...ich halt mich ja schon zurück -.-


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

Also zunächst einmal:
Den meisten Menschen erscheint es krank und mir wäre ehrlich nichts lieber, als wenn es eine Krankheit wäre. Denn eine Krankheit lässt sich therapieren. Leider ist es eine genetische Veranlagung und damit eher eine Anomalie bzw. Mutation. Und die lässt sich eben nicht abschaffen, ohne den restlichen Körper in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen.
Es gibt verschiedene Therapiemöglichkeiten, aber die bislang bekannten helfen mir alle (leider wirklich *alle* ) auf Dauer nicht weiter.

Daß ich hier so offen darüber rede hat einen ganz einfachen Grund:
Wie du schon sagtest, Matze, haben noch sehr wenige davon gehört. In der Schweiz z.B. ist die Thematik weitaus verbreiteter. Ich will nicht Mitleid einheimsen oder so was, sondern einfach nur versuchen anderen Betroffenen zu helfen, in dem ich davon erzähle und das Thema mal etwas verständlicher mache.

Für Betroffene ist es nämlich eine äusserst derbe Angelegenheit. Das fängt schon mal in der Schule an. Als Jugendlicher mit dieser Veranlagung hast du keine Chance, dem Unterricht in normalem Masse zu folgen. Ich selbst war an einer privaten Ganztagsschule und habe ungelogen und wortwörtlich den Vormittagsunterricht im Schlaf hinter mich gebracht. Meine mündlichen Noten waren entsprechend, aber ich konnte es mit benoteten Hausaufgaben und Klausuren genug ausgleichen, dass es für ein Abitur reichte. 
Später geht es fröhlich weiter, z.B. im Privatleben.
Alle anderen unternehmen tagsüber was: Picknick, Urlaub, Einkaufsbummel. Nachts kannst du das vergessen. Besonders Behördengänge, Einkäufe und Bankbesuche werden da zu einer regelrechten Herausforderung.
Und die Familie reagiert auf so etwas meist auch wie der Durchschnittsbürger, nämlich mit völligem Unverständnis.
Ein weiteres Problem ist ja auch meist, dass die Betroffenen selbst gar nicht wissen, was los ist. Denen wird von ihrer Umwelt immer wieder vorgebetet, dass sie sich "nicht so anstellen" sollen und dass sie "das Spinnen aufhören" sollen und bestenfalls "wenn man sich wirklich umgewöhnen will, dann kann man das auch". Ja, klar. Am Ar***h der Hammer. Ich selber habe diese Sprüche jahrzehntelang gehört und verdaut, bis ich schließlich felsenfest der Meinung war, dass ich einfach nur willensschwach und bekloppt bin.

Dass die Sache bei mir überhaupt entdeckt werden konnte, war ausschließlich einer ziemlich großen Anzahl glücklicher Zufälle zu verdanken. Ich hatte schon sehr früh Techniken des autogenen Trainings und der Mediation gelernt und auch angewendet. Deswegen konnte ich mich geistig einigermaßen fit halten und der körperliche Verfall trat bei mir im Vergleich zum geistigen Verfall deutlich genug zu Tage, dass ich zum Arzt geschickt wurde. Der war auch nicht doof und schließlich gelangte ich in die Psychatrie und das daran angeschlossene Schlaflabor.

@Matze: Und damit kann ich dir auch ein bißchen auf deine anderen Fragen antworten:
Nachtmenschen gibt es nicht wenige, aber meist ist die Phasenverschiebung im Bereich von ca. 1-4 Stunden, also nichts, wo man nicht mit Gewöhnung und Gleitzeit gegen an käme. Ab einer Verschiebung von 6-7 Stunden kann man von Extremfällen sprechen und von denen gibt es *geschätzt* 1 auf 100.000 - 200.000. Aufgrund der oben geschilderten Problematiken fallen diese jedoch nicht auf.
Meistens haben sie keinen oder nur einen sehr schlechten Schulabschluß, keine Chance auf besser bezahlte Jobs und damit auch keine Möglichkeit, verschiedene Ärzte "mal auf Verdacht" zu konsultieren. Nicht selten werden auch Selbstmedikationen vorgenommen (wie in meinem Fall das Coffein). Mit mangelhafter Bildung werden jedoch auch diesbezüglich gesundheitliche Bedenken gar nicht erst wach. Ich habe z.B. aus gutem Grund und mit vollem Bewußtsein immer die Finger gelassen von Ecstasy oder Speed. Nicht wegen irgendwelcher Horrormeldungen in den Medien, sondern weil ich eben den Coffein-"Mißbrauch" für meine Belange dermaßen maximieren konnte, daß ich ohne hormonelle Aufputschmittel ausgekommen bin.
Andere haben diese Chance nicht. Die schlucken, rauchen und spritzen dann alles, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist, in der Hoffnung, dass es ihnen irgendwie hilft. Und was wird dann im Krankenhaus eingeliefert? Garantiert kein verzweifelter Nachtmensch, der Drogen mißbraucht hat, sondern ein Junkie, der sich aufgrund seines Drogenkonsums Körper und Hirn zerstört hat. Die Ursache (Nachtaktivität) tritt in den Hintergrund und die Symptome (Selbstmedikation, Drogenmißbrauch) wird als Ursache für die weiteren Schäden angenommen.
Es müssen aber gar nicht Drogen sein. Es genügt schon, der absolute Zwang, immer weiter und weiter tagaktiv zu sein, unterstützt durch die gesellschaftliche Normierung. Den Körper kann der Nachtmensch schon so weit peitschen. Aber den Verstand zerlegt es dann irgendwann. Und dann manifestieren sich die feinsten Sachen. Psychosen, Neurosen, Paranoia, Schizophrenie, Depressionen (bis hin zum Suizid), das gesamte Spektrum des "Wahnsinns" öffnet sich da. Und ich weiss, wovon ich rede.
Wenn der Nachtmensch sich dann nicht einfach aufgrund der Depressionen aufhängt/erschiesst/vergiftet, dann rastet er irgendwann schlicht und ergreifend aus. Berühmte Worte dazu: "Das war immer so ein ruhiger Nachbar, ein netter Mensch..."
Und dann findet sich derjenige in der Psychiatrie wieder. Übliche Diagnosen sind dann "streßbedingte Traumata" und dergleichen. Daß der Patient den Streß aber *aufgrund permanenter und chronischer Übermüdung* nicht vertragen hat und *deswegen* durchgedreht ist - das wurde oftmals nicht erkannt. Einfach Klappe auf, Haldol rein, und schon ist der Irre ruhig.
Aber zumindest auf diesem Sektor der Diagnostik hat sich was getan.

Als meine Untersuchung abgeschlossen war, haben mich behandelnder Arzt und die Chefärzte der Psychiatrie und der Neurologie persönlich verabschiedet. Noch heute habe ich die Worte im Ohr: "Viel Glück in Ihrem weiteren Leben." Die baten mich noch darum, meine Untersuchungsdaten zwecks Forschung veröffentlichen zu dürfen (dem ich sofort zugestimmt habe). Auch mein derzeitiger Arzt hat die entsprechende Einwilligung und hat mir schon gesagt, dass so ein Fall wie ich mal "so richtig interessant" ist, weil ich nicht nur extrem phasenverschoben sondern
- ansprechbar
- lebensfähig
- arbeitend 
und
- in einer funktionierenden Lebensgemeinschaft
bin.

Und davon gibt es maximal eine Handvoll in Deutschland - so weit ich das weiß.

Wegen Arbeitsrecht und so habe ich mich mal mit einem entsprechend spezialisierten Anwalt unterhalten.
Der meinte, dass diese ganzen Regelungen (Verbot der permanenten Nachtarbeit, Nachtzuschlag etc.) einerseits dem Erhalt der Gesundheit des Arbeitnehmers dienen, andererseits außergewöhnliche Arbeitsbelastungen entsprechend honoriert werden sollen. Wenn bei mir nun die Vorzeichen Tag/Nacht vertauscht sind, so könnte ich sehr wohl entsprechend meinen Arbeitgeber verklagen (z.B. daß ich entweder "Tageszuschlag" haben will oder in der Nacht arbeiten) und hätte durchaus Chancen, damit durchzukommen.

Aber was glaubst du, passiert, wenn ich das real mache? Dann sitze ich *sofort* auf der Strasse.

Natürlich dachte ich auch einige Zeit lang, es gäbe doch genügend Jobs (Krankenhaus, Administration etc.), wo v.a. Nachts gearbeitet werden muss, da müsste ich doch was finden. Pustekuchen. Denn im Standardarbeitsrecht - da kennt sich jeder Personaler bestens aus aber statt (auch mit vorliegendem ärztlichen Attest und Bericht!) eine Person für permanente Nachtschicht einzustellen werden lieber zwei Leute in Wechselschicht genommen. Was der Bauer (also Personalleiter bzw. Geschäftsführer) nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht. Ich habe auch schon versucht, mich als Freiberufler durchzubeissen, aber anscheinend war ich dafür zu dämlich, die Aufträge, die ich reinbekam reichten gerade so, dass ich nicht verhungerte.

Bei weiteren Unklarheiten einfach fragen.


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> ...so könnte ich sehr wohl entsprechend meinen Arbeitgeber verklagen (z.B. daß ich entweder "Tageszuschlag" haben will oder in der Nacht arbeiten) und hätte durchaus Chancen, damit durchzukommen.



Ich dachte da eigentlich an, mal nachfrage ob es möglich währe, dass du Gleitzeit bekommst...


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

Schön wär's und evtl. klappt's mal in der Zukunft. Aber derzeit ist da leider keine Chance. Vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Wieso das? Als was arbeitest du?


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

Ich bin Softwareentwickler. Blöderweise ist unsere Firma einem Konzern unterstellt, dessen Vorstand das Internet noch immer für eine Neuerung des Teufels hält (kein Witz) und wir deswegen offiziell weder Email noch Internetanschluß haben dürfen, wegen der pöööhsen Häcka, die im pöööhsen Internet lauern. :suspekt:
Ist manchmal eine regelrechte Lachnummer, aber bei einem solchen Vorstand kannst du dir evtl. vorstellen, wie das aussieht, wenn es einer wagt, gesundheitlich aus der Reihe zu tanzen. Etwas Neues? Etwas Ungewohntes? Nichts wie weg damit.


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Ok jetzt wird mir Eineiges klarer.


----------



## maza (31. Januar 2008)

LOL.. jetz mal langsam... also es gibt genügend Arbeitgeber in diversen Jobs die sich glücklich schätzen können wenn sie ne Nachtschicht haben die nicht 1x im Monat krank wird.
Du bist der geborene Nachtarbeiter... wieso bewirbst du dich nicht mit dieser "Annomalie" und sagst du würdest gern Nachts arbeiten und du wirst nie krank.. ?! 
Allein bei uns im Krankenhaus als Nachtwache würdest du schon 2 Jobs auf einmal bekommen glaub ich... vorallem verdient ne Nachtwache in 4 Tagen genau so viel wie ein normal Arbeitender in 6...


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Hab ich mir auchgedacht, aber vieleicht will er ja gar kein Nachtwächter werden....

P.s: Ja, endlich wieder besser gelaunt


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

@maza: Was glaubst du, wo ich mich überall beworben habe? Krankenhäuser, KKW, Pförtnerjobs, Security-Dienste, natürlich auch als Admin und Softwareentwickler, Türsteher, Lagerist, ich habe so lange Bewerbungen an alle nur irgendwie greifbaren Arbeitgeber geschrieben, bis mir finanziell die Luft ausging. Wenn die Arbeitslosenunterstützung abgelaufen ist und man keinen Bock auf die verstaatlichte Leibeigenschaft (aka "Hartz IV") hat, dann werden Bewerbungen sauteuer (alleine schon wegen der Bilder). Ich bin jetzt noch dran am Arbeiten die aufgebrauchten finanziellen Reserven wieder herzustellen.

Deswegen habe ich dann einen Tagjob genommen.

*Meine* persönliche Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass 1000nde von Arbeitgebern "händeringend" nach Nachtarbeitern suchen, aber wenn es konkret wird, dann ist da nur heiße Luft gewesen.


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> @maza: Was glaubst du, wo ich mich überall beworben habe?



Ich habe eingentlich damit ausdrücken wollen, dass es zwar Nachtarbeiten gibt, aber ob du so einen Job willst ist wieder ein anderes Thema


----------



## CSANecromancer (31. Januar 2008)

Ich bin da nicht so penibel. Wenn's um Geld geht, dann schaufel ich auch Sch***se, wenn's ist (ist übrigens gar nicht schlecht bezahlt  ). Aber es war echt so: Wo immer ich mich als Nachtarbeiter beworben habe, wurde mir dann abgesagt. Entweder schon auf die Bewerbung oder dann im Gespräch. Daher weiss ich ja das "ach neee, lieber doch nicht nur Einen für ständige Nachtarbeit, da sichern wir uns rechtlich lieber ab und lassen den Job in Wechselschicht erledigen".
Und teilweise habe ich natürlich einfach die Voraussetzungen (z.B. für Securitydienst) nicht erfüllt.

Was soll's. Jetzt habe ich ja inhaltlich meinen Traumjob und vielleicht schaffe ich ja irgendwann mal die Gleitzeit.


----------



## Stigma (31. Januar 2008)

Ich habe Mitleid mit den Arbeitslosen die Arbeit suchen. 
Sie bemühen sich und rackern sich einen ab und meist ist es für die Katz. Das Problem sehe ich in der Globalisierung, in China. Ja China ist in meinen und in vielen Augen das Problem vieler.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Januar 2008)

@ Stigma: Davon abgesehen das dein Beitrag jetzt ein bisschen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist, denkst du die Leute in China wollen nicht auch arbeiten? Oder was willst du damit ausdrücken?


----------



## Stigma (31. Januar 2008)

Ja die wollen natürlich arbeiten aber sie wollen auch leben!

Ich habe eine Facharbeit über China´s Marktentwicklung geschrieben und muss sagen das ich ganz und garnicht erfreut bin über die zustände dort. 

Die Regierung und die Großkonzerne beuten Ihre Befölkerung aus. Nicht nur das sie sich an keine Auflagen halten und sich am liebsten komplett abschotten würden, nein sie beliefern uns mit Billigwaren aufkosten ihrer Bewohner. 

Unteranderem haben wir darunter zu leiden.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Januar 2008)

Achso, weil wenn man deine Behauptungen oben liest, ohne das zu wissen, dann denkt man gleich du hättest Propaganda im Hirn ^^. Nichts für ungut .


----------



## Stigma (31. Januar 2008)

> Propaganda im Hirn


nicht schlecht 

Die Chinesen lassen sich mit Ameisen gleichsetzen. Es gibt sehr wenige die das sagen haben, 97% der Befölkerung leidet darunter unt arbeiten tagtäglich um ihr überleben. Diese werden solange benutzt bis sie sterben*.

Grauenvoll so etwas! Wir leiden natürlich ebenfalls darunter weil nun alle meinen mit China gleichzuziehen. Ich nenne NOKIA, BOSCH, LG, Bünting, Lufthansa,  BMW sowie Mercedes alle sehen China als konkurrenz an und nun versuchen sie gemeinsam Einsparungen zu treffen. Sogar Disneyland lässt ihre DisneyFilme in China zeichnen!

* vor Erschöpfung oder Unterernährung


----------



## Stigma (31. Januar 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg!

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen, Freunde der Sonne,
Auf zum Endspurt!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich war gestern abend auf einen Schlag plötzlich krank...Nase lief, leicht erhöhte Temperatur, Halsschmerzen. Zum Glück ist es jetzt schon viel besser, aber ich kanns garnicht erwarten heimzukommen und mich ins Bett zu legen ^^.


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> aber ich kanns garnicht erwarten heimzukommen und mich ins Bett zu legen ^^.


Ich auch, nur werde ich das nicht alleine tun


----------



## CSANecromancer (1. Februar 2008)

Moin, was für ein Endspurt?
Ich freu mich schon auf heute Nachmittag. Endlich wieder beim Tätowierer.


----------



## Chimaira (1. Februar 2008)

Moin,

diese Sche**ß BVG regt mich so auf. Musste richtig viel laufen.  ... naja.

MIt Endspurt meint er wahrscheinlich Freitag --> Weekend 

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Mit Endspurt mein ich, dass heute für die meisten ja der letze Arbeitstag vor dem Wochenende ist ^^


----------



## CSANecromancer (1. Februar 2008)

Chimaira hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> MIt Endspurt meint er wahrscheinlich Freitag --> Weekend


Alles klar.


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Chimaira hat gesagt.:


> Musste richtig viel laufen.


Freu dich doch, jetzt bist du fitter ^^


----------



## MiMi (1. Februar 2008)

Huhu Leute ^^

Na was gehtn hier, ich les nen paar neue Namen


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Wow,
welch seltener Gast in unserer bescheidenen Hütte!

Also vor 1 - 2 Seiten hat Necromancer uns eine gute Aufklährung über "Nachtmenschen" gegeben.

Ansonnsten ist es hier recht still, und manchmal gar nix los wenn ich net da bin ^^

Ach ja und Ex1tus hat seine Auto-Theorie-Prüfung bestanden.


----------



## MiMi (1. Februar 2008)

Joa, ich geniesse meinen freien Tage ^^, bzw mehr oder weniger frei, helf meinem Freund ja noch beim lernen aber mach ich ja gerne, hab hier dne Leuten ja auch immer bei Java geholfen ^^

Na wenigstens was ^^
Und hat keks ihre letzte woche gut überstanden? Ich werd mir nämlich net die letzten 50 Seiten oder so durchlesen ^^


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Ich denke schon, viel hat sie darüber nicht gesagt... eigentlich gar nix. Sie war schon lange nicht mehr on.

Und ohne euch beiden ist es schwer auf 4000 zu kommen ^^


----------



## MiMi (1. Februar 2008)

Das war mir klar ^^

Sie wollte ja auch nach dem Praktikum wieder in die USA, ihc weiss nich mehr genau wann, vllt ist sie schon wieder dorthin, und darum net on!

*Sing*
Da hat das rote Pferd sich einfach umgekehrt und hat mit seinem Schwanz die Fliege abgewehrt. Die Fliege war nicht dumm, sie machte summ,summ,summ. Und flog mit viel gebrumm ums rote Pferd herum


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Hmm, stimmt da hab ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Wir wars eigentlich beim Psychologen, oder warst du da noch nicht?


----------



## MiMi (1. Februar 2008)

Ne war ich noch net, ihc schreib noch mit der Tussy von dem Kurs, ob es reichen würde, wenn ich zum Psychologen geh ^^
Die meinte ich soll doch dann den Unterricht den ich verpasse inner Parallelklasse mitmachen, aber ich glaub wir haben nur einen Kurs, also muss ich auf die neuen Stundenpläne warten, die kommen erst ende nächste Woche ^^


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Klingt nach großem Behördenmist


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

Ohh, Behördenmist...jaja... in der Berufsschule trau ich mich garnicht krank zu werden, weil man da einen Papierkrieg ausfechten muss der epische Ausmaße erreicht. Da wird man dann gleich wieder krank.


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> weil man da einen Papierkrieg ausfechten muss der epische Ausmaße erreicht.



Möge das Blatt mit dir sein!



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Da wird man dann gleich wieder krank.



Teufelskreis ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

Hehe, und ich dann noch mit meiner Halsschmerzstimme: " *schnauf* Frau Müller *schnauf*, ich war krank *schnauf*. Hier ist mein ärtzliches Attest *schnauf*, meine Bestätigung vom Lehrer *schnauf*, die Unterschrift meiner Oma und *schnauf* der Pfotenabdruck meines Hundes *schnauf*." "Ja, Herr Va.. das reicht noch nicht ..." *blitz blitz*


----------



## Chimaira (1. Februar 2008)

in 4 1/2 oder 5 Std mache ich schluss ... will ja keine Minusstunden machen ... und dann ab ins wohlverdiente Wochenende


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

@Exitus
Du hast vergessen, einen Fingerabdruck von dir, dem Arzt dessen Eltern und Krankenschwesterafähre zu besorgen. Außerdem wird doch noch der Genetische Code von allen genannten Beteiligten, deinem ersten Lehrer/in verlangt. Vergess außerdem bloß nicht einen Netzhautscann vorzulegen und deine Augenfarbe eindeutig einer Genormten Farbe zuzuordnen. Dann musst du nur noch einen Krankheitsbericht für jede Stunde in 10 facher ausführung vorlegen.

Ist doch ganz einfach oder?! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

Genau. Da geh ich lieber krank rein und schlaf in der Schule^^. Aber zum Glück war ich während der Schulzeit noch nicht krank.


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Ich werde selten krank... oder mich juckt es erst, wenn es extrem wird ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

Naja, der milde Winter hat mich fertig gemacht^^. Hatte schon zweimal Erkältungen die Richtung Grippe gingen. Heute ist es nicht so schlimm, aber am Wochenende weggehen wird wohl ins Wasser fallen...


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Ja ja, zukrank zum Weggehen, aber gesund genug um in die Schule zu gehen


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

*flüster* Matze, ich bin in der Arbeit. Schnell, editier. */flüster*


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Wow am Freitag scheinen ja nochmal alle zu arbeiten ^^


----------



## Freak (1. Februar 2008)

Juhuu, heute gab's Zeugnisse!

Und dann kommen die laaangen Ferien (genau ein Tag)...


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Jetzt schon?
Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du?


----------



## MiMi (1. Februar 2008)

In Niedersachsen gabs die Mittwoch schon und die hatten gestern und heute frei ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

Oh man, ich hab schon soviel zu tun und da kommen dann noch alle und wollen was von einem.


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Ja ja, und ich hab nur noch 1 Stund ^^

Und dann endlich die Beine hochlegen...


----------



## Freak (1. Februar 2008)

Berlin. Da wo zur Zeit die BVG streikt - also keine Busse und U-Bahnen mehr fahren...


----------



## Matze (1. Februar 2008)

Ich geh jetzt,
schönes Wochenende an alle.


----------



## Freak (1. Februar 2008)

Tschau.         .


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Februar 2008)

Jop, hau rein. Bei mir dauerts auch nur noch ne Viertelstunde....


----------



## Stigma (2. Februar 2008)

LOL 


```
Der Osten ist von der Lebensader abgeschnitten
```

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,532416,00.html


----------



## Chimaira (4. Februar 2008)

Einen Wunderschönen Guten Morgen, *aaaaahhhhh* (Streck)

sitze jetzt auf Arbeit und mache einfach mal früher Schluss. ^^ Wann fangt ihr alle so an?

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## CSANecromancer (4. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Taglich ab 07:30 Uhr geht's hier los.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen, bei mir gehts um 8 los.....


----------



## Maik (4. Februar 2008)

Moin.

Bei mir geht's erst am Mittwoch wieder mit der Arbeit los  

Und nein, ich bin kein Fasching-Anhänger, der sich wegen übermäßigem Feiern und Schunkeln im Geschäft frei nehmen muss.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Moin.
> 
> Bei mir geht's erst am Mittwoch wieder mit der Arbeit los



Pst, da will ich nix von wissen :suspekt:.


----------



## Dorschty (4. Februar 2008)

Und dann jetzt schon wach?! Ich wäre jetzt noch im tiefsten Lummerland....


----------



## Maik (4. Februar 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Und dann jetzt schon wach?!


Schon? Immer noch :suspekt:

Hab heute Nacht bis um 4.00 h "Super Bowl" geschaut, und werde irgendwie nicht müde


----------



## Dorschty (4. Februar 2008)

Ok... dann ist ja ok! Dachte schon...
Wenn man selbst so früh arbeiten muss denkt man nicht daran, das es manche so gut haben!


----------



## Maik (4. Februar 2008)

Schlafen kann ich noch genügend, wenn ich mal 1,80 m tiefer liege


----------



## Dorschty (4. Februar 2008)

LOL... wo du recht hast...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

Jo, so richtig erholsam....traumlos. 24/7.


----------



## Dorschty (4. Februar 2008)

Was ist mit dir Ex1tus? Hängst du auch auf der Arbeit und hast grad nix zu tun?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

Doch, ich hab schonwas zu tun. Bin nur grad ein bisschen schlecht gelaunt, weil ich meine Bildvorlagen hier einscannen musste und der Chef auch noch mitten auf der Vorlage mit dem Kugelschreiber rumgeschmiert hat. Ist sehr schwierig wegzukriegen. Ich glaub, ich hab schon alle Werkzeuge durch .


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne,
bin heut weng später dran. Also bei mir ist es fast egal, ich habe Gleitzeit ^^


----------



## Dorschty (4. Februar 2008)

Ich warte schon seit Donnerstag darauf das die geliebte IT Abteilung mir endlich Visual Studio installiert, damit ich mal anfangen kann zu arbeiten... aber irgendwie bekommen die es net so ganz auf die Reihe...:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2008)

Wieso holst du dir die CD nicht und installierst es selber?


----------



## Dorschty (4. Februar 2008)

Tja... wenn das so einfach wäre hier...
Hier geht nix ohne Netzwerk und Programme zuweisen usw...
Hier gibts nix mit CD!


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2008)

Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht... ^^


----------



## Dorschty (4. Februar 2008)

In der Firma hier geht nix "einfach"! Hier ist alles total kompliziert und total auf Umwege getrimmt... ich frag mich echt, wie die Gewinn macht!


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2008)

Bei der IT kann ich es dir sage:

Die machen das so kompliziert, dass niemand anderes damit was anfangen kann^^


----------



## Dorschty (4. Februar 2008)

Der absolute Wahnsinn... ich kanns kaum glauben.... ich hab es eben zugewiesen bekommen...*freu*  
Jetzt dauert die installation nur noch voraussichtlich 90min...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

Juhuu, unsere Tür ist endlich repariert. Da waren schon tausende von Leuten hier und haben was von "Tür unten abschneiden", "brauchen 2000€ Metallmaschine" usw. geblubbert. Und einer ist einfach hergekommen hat ein paar Einlegscheiben rein und jetzt geht sie 1A.

Da trifft der Spruch aus einer Sig (weiß jetzt nicht von wem) zu: "Alle sagten es sei unmöglich, da kam einer der hat das nicht gewusst und es einfach gemacht."


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2008)

Hi, ganz genau.
Die anderen wollten nur Geld machen.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Hi, ganz genau.
> Die anderen wollten nur Geld machen.



Das wäre ja noch verständlich....aber das waren ja welche aus unserem Betrieb. Standen auch ewig hier rum und haben erörtert was die beste Möglichkeit wäre. Einlegscheiben wurden ziemlich am Anfang schon ausgeschlossen ^^.


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2008)

Klingt fast als würdest du bei Microsoft arbeiten.
Frei nach dem Motte:



> Wie viele Micorsoft-Softwarespezialisten braucht man um eine Glühbiren auszuwächseln?
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Keinen! ist ein Hardwareproblem!



^^


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Morgen, Freunde der Sonne


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen.... heute feiert der Betrieb Fasching (nach Feierabend) und ich bin nicht dabei, weil ich krank bin. Aber Fasching is sowieso net so mein Ding.


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Fasching... das währ schon was. Jedes Popelgeschäft hier in der Nähe hat heute zu, nur ich darf mich mit diesem +#!+?]}$ HTML rumärgern...


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Helau.....


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Wolle ma Ex1tus rei lasse


----------



## maza (5. Februar 2008)

*tätätää tätätää* fasching rult derb...  schlecht kleiden und trotzdem eine abkriegen 
so ein mist das der immer nur ne woche is .. also wo ma sich verkleidet und so zeug..
*KAMELLEEEEEE*


----------



## Chimaira (5. Februar 2008)

moinsen leute,

so ich hoffe der Projektantrag ist gleich fertig ... schleift irgendwie ... aber was soll man machen.

Mfg Chimaira


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Boa ich könnte mich schon wieder aufregen . Is ja bald Zwischenprüfung für mich (4Wochen). Und da kommen Sachen drann, die entweder für das 3 Lehrjahr gedacht sind und Sachen von denen ich nie was gehöhrt hab. Weil ja jede Schule in ner anderen Reihenfolge vorgeht.

Da kriegt es Deutschland (ien 1. Welt Land) nicht hin, einen Einheitliche Lehrplan auszudenken, aber den Busch bezüglich Irak in den Ar*ch zu krichen


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

@ chimaira: Ich hoffe mein Arbeitstag ist gleich fertige....schleift irgendwie 

@ matze: Was ist wohl wichtiger? In Poppos rumkriechen oder gute Bildung.......


----------



## maza (5. Februar 2008)

Ja aber ich dacht das die Zwischenprüfung net sooooo viel zählt.. die is doch später egal oder net?! Nur für dein Chef das der sieht das du was tust.. naja...
"Do it now! **** it good..."


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ matze: Was ist wohl wichtiger? In Poppos rumkriechen oder gute Bildung.......



Denen ist es ja wohl egal, die verdienen viel und wenn nicht, dann machen sie eine "Diätenanpassung". Statdessen sollten sie lieber eine Richtige Diät machen und die so eingesparten MILLIARDEN in Bildung investieren!

@maza
Ich glaube ab diesem Jahr zählt die Zwischenprüfung zur Abschlussprüfung...bei der ich Sachen wissen soll, die zur Abschlussprüfung dazugehöhren...

DAS IST SO *SUSPEKT, IRRATIONAL, VERBLENDET, IDIOTISCH und STUPIDE* Und ich dachte als Politiker muss man ziemlich viel in der Birne haben


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Altruismus ist auch nur ein Konzept.....^^

Wenn man mich sowas runterzieht, dann denke ich daran, das wir uns nicht mehr ständig gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen, wegen Religion, Ressourcen, usw. Sondern nur noch manchmal^^.

Außerdem haben wir Medien, Konsum und Drogen. So schlecht gehts uns nicht :suspekt:.



> Klaus M. (42), Berlin, Hartz4-Empfänger, zur Konsumabhängigkeit"Ich will auch konsumieren!"


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Ok, was hab ich da gerade geschrieben? ^^

Achja, Politik. Zum "Super Tuesday" hab ich ein klasse Game für euch "Campaign Game".


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Muss ich mir zuhause dann anschauen.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Jop, ist Rundenstrategie. Das kann ich normalerweise nicht ab, aber das Spiel find ich klasse. Ist natürlich nix langfristiges, aber für ne Viertel-, Halbe Stunde ganz lustig. Ich könnte dich ja mal im Multiplayer bashen...^^


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Wir werden ja sehen, ob ich dich mal gewinnen lasse ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Haha, keine Schongs hast du!


----------



## maza (5. Februar 2008)

Ich mach euch beide rund..


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Stimmt, nicht gegen deine Rechtschreibkünste 

^^

@maza
Und was ist, wenn ich Oval besser fände


----------



## maza (5. Februar 2008)

Du meinst wohl "Oral"... wer wills schon "Oval" haben....^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Oral B? Ach ne, das is für danach. (Boah, wir spielen ganz schön subtil auf bestimmte Sachen an)


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst wohl "Oral"... wer wills schon "Oval" haben....^^



So wie du schreibst, kennst du dich damit wohl gut aus, schon ein echter Profi wie


----------



## maza (5. Februar 2008)

Ach na und! Sonst wärs doch langweilig...


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Ach, wunderbar...

Ist euch aufgefallen das wir ein so niedriges Niveau nie hatten als noch die 2 Weib0rs da waren.....Garnicht so schlimm das sie weg sind ^^.


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Meinst du niedriges Nivou? Oder doch eher Offenheit? Oder Erlichkeit? Oder Unverklemmtheit? Oder richtig Spaß?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Ist das nicht alles das gleiche? ^^


----------



## maza (5. Februar 2008)

Hihi^^ 
Aber ich kann mich auch an einige schlüpfrige Themen mit den 2 Mädels erinnern ....;-)


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

@Ex1tus
Kommt drauf an ob du:
a) Männlein bist
b) weiblein
oder
immernoch b) irrational
immernoch b) suspekt
immernoch b) unlogisch

bist ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

@ maza: Ja, aber das hier ist doch im Moment einfach nur richtig männlich. 

@matze: Männlein ftw.


----------



## maza (5. Februar 2008)

Männer ftw.. ^^  
Bis morgen! hauts rein


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Hau rayne. Bei mir ist es noch ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2008)

Dann sag ich auch schon mal PeaZ und bis morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2008)

Bis morgen. Ich werde noch ca. 15 mins hier sein....


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Morgen,

juhu, heute ab der Mittagspause ist Halbzeit ^^


----------



## ink (6. Februar 2008)

Moin du Hummel
Ich geh jetzt schlafen...
War genug und heut mach ich frei! 

Schönen Vormittag wünsch ich
Peez

Denk an den Track :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

So ein Sack!

keine Sorge, is nicht vergessen


----------



## kaMii (6. Februar 2008)

Arg, ich muss seit heute wieder arbeiten 

Wenigstens ist für mich jetzt der Fasching vorbei, da spar ich mir wieder viel Geld...


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Du hattest wenigstens frei...


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

ich hab gedacht das ist nur ein Schnupfen, aber das wird ja immer schlimmer...Ich frag mal meinen Chef ob ich ab Mittag von zu Hause aus arbeiten darf...Da kuschel ich mich dann beim arbeiten in ne Decke und trink nen Tee....


----------



## kaMii (6. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Du hattest wenigstens frei...



Ich mache dafür ja während der Woche einige Überstunden 

@Exitus:

Zuhause arbeiten wäre wirklich schön


----------



## maza (6. Februar 2008)

LOL, der eine geht jetz pennen, der andere geht Mittag nach Hause um vor seim Laptop mit ner Tasse Tee zu zoggn.. man man man.. ihr habts ein Leben ^^


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Tja maza, dann liegt es an uns die deutsche Wirtschaft stabil zu halten


----------



## maza (6. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub ich werd krank ^^


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Ja heiß ich denn Atlas oder wieso darf ich jetzt alles alleine halten? ^^


----------



## maza (6. Februar 2008)

Ja ok...
Aber ich tu nur was, wenn du au was tusch.. tuen.. ich tue er tut.. wir alle tuen..
Was ein geiles Wort ^^


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

So wie du klingst ist dir langweilig, wenn du schon über das Wort tun philosophierst. Mach halt einen neuen Thrad auf: "Die collsten Worte" ^^


----------



## maza (6. Februar 2008)

Oja.. mir is grad langweilig.. weil i müsst Bericht schreiben.. ABER ICH WILL NET!!
MAN! MIST...
naja..
Hehe.. der neue Thread wär voll sinnlos... wie der hier eignetlich... mhhh.. ^^


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Sinnlos, na ja, wenn er auch nur für kurze Zeit Langeweile nehmen würde, dann hätte er sich doch schon gelohnt oder


----------



## maza (6. Februar 2008)

Hehe! Ja hast recht... aber des mir jetz zuviel Arbeit...


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Hmm, aber dann ist es langweilig, aber anderer Seits zu viel Arbeit, aber dann ist es langweilig, aber anderer....
Ein Teufelskreis ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> LOL, der eine geht jetz pennen, der andere geht Mittag nach Hause um vor seim Laptop mit ner Tasse Tee zu zoggn.. man man man.. ihr habts ein Leben ^^



Erzähl doch net solche Lügengeschichten! ^^

1. Würde ich arbeiten und nicht zoggen.
2. Müsste ich mich trotzdem vor den PC hocken, da ich keinen Laptop besitze (bis auf einen mit Win 3.11 )
3. Will das mein Chef nicht.

Verdammt^^.


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Verdammt! Ich schlaf gleich ein!
Hätte ich es gestern nur geschaft ins Bett zu gehen...:suspekt:


----------



## kaMii (6. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Verdammt! Ich schlaf gleich ein!
> Hätte ich es gestern nur geschaft ins Bett zu gehen...:suspekt:



Wie, es gibt noch mehr Leuten denen es so geht ?

Gestern von 7.30 Uhr morgen bis 11 Uhr mittags geschlafen und dann noch von 23 Uhr gestern abend bis heute um 5.30 :-(


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

kaMii hat gesagt.:


> Wie, es gibt noch mehr Leuten denen es so geht ?



Hatt auch einen guten Grund! Ein Kumpel von mir kann zurzeit seinen PC nicht benutzen. Also haben wir sein ganzen Audio-Equipment eingepackt und sind damit zu mir um dennoch aufnehmen zu können.

Jetzt hat er es da gelassen (Fluch und Segen zugleich). Natürlich war ich deshalb bis 03:00 Uhr (von 17:00) vor dem Mic gestanden...schnarch...aber wenigstens kann sich das höhren lassen


----------



## kaMii (6. Februar 2008)

Was macht ihr denn für einen Track, habs nur so nebenbei mitbekommen. Stilrichtung?


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn du das mit nesk meinst, der hat mir nen Beat geschickt, den er selbst gemacht hat und ich habe ihm gesagt ich mach was drauf. Allerdings bekomm ich den Text für die letzten par Zeilen nicht hin.

Stilrichtung: Hip-Hop

Hab gestern aber nur andere Sachen gemacht.


----------



## kaMii (6. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Stilrichtung: Hip-Hop



Ja ich meinte das mit nesk.

Die Stilrichtugn ist zwar normal nicht mein Musikgeschmack, aber wenn ihr mal einen Track ins Forum reinstellt würde ich ihn mir doch gern anhören.


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn du mir sagst, wie ich dir das zugänglich machen kann, dann schau ich mal...


----------



## kaMii (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn du keinen FTP hast, bei Rapidshare oder einem anderen Filehoster hochladen und mir den Link geben oder das ganze gezippt per email an mich, die schreib ich dir in ner PM wenn du willst.


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

hmm, schau ich mir daheim später mal an.
Schaun wir mal obs dir gefällt :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2008)

Will auch haben!


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2008)

Was eigentlich, den mit nesk oder ein anderes Sample?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2008)

Haben will!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen....*gähn* 

Warum kann ich denn nicht mal eher ins Bett?


----------



## Matze (7. Februar 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!


```
DaysLeftToFinish -= 1;
```
Noch diesen und Freitag ^^.


----------



## Matze (7. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen....*gähn*
> 
> Warum kann ich denn nicht mal eher ins Bett?



Mir gehts genau so... verdammte Wii, verdammtes Mikrofon, Fluch und Segen zu gleich


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Bei mir ist es im Moment HL2 Deathmatch und zwar die Coop- und Puzzlemaps...Wenn man da im TS sitzt und mit 5 Kumpeln Raketen auf Antilons feuert....das geht ab^^. Und vor dem Schlafen natürlich noch lesen im Bett....


----------



## Matze (7. Februar 2008)

Ach, es geht nichts über Metorid Prime 3 (auch wenn mans schon längst auf 100 % durchhat). Is sau geil, deie beste Waffe ist gleichzeitig deine größte Gefahr!
Aber dafür hab ich leider nicht viel Zeit


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Ich hab keine Wii, aber bei einem Kumpel hab ich mal so einen Egoshooter gezoggt. Irgendwas mit Steel oder so. Ich bin die ganze Zeit mit der Pistole im Gangstastyle rumgerannt^^. Also horizontal....und hab die ganze Zeit rumgeflucht^^.

edit: Red Steel heißt es, ist mir gerade wieder eingefallen.


----------



## Matze (7. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich. Allerdings gibt es etwas an RedSteal, dass einen Ankotzt wenn man MP3 mal gespielt hat... DIE STEUERUNG.
War halt das erste Wii Spiel, aber bei MP3 haben die richtig Zeit in die Entwicklung gesteckt... Butterweich ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Ich fands nur lustig das ich in seinem Wohnzimmer rumgesprungen bin und den Fernseher angeschrien hab .


----------



## Matze (7. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich fands nur lustig das ich in seinem Wohnzimmer rumgesprungen bin und den Fernseher angeschrien hab .



^^^^

Na ja, ich hab mal mit meiner Mutter Bowling (Wii-Sports) gezockt. Also erstmal kappiert sie nicht, dass wenn sie eine echte Kugel hätte, die Hand ab der Startposition nicht nochmal hochheben würde und dass man so eine Kugel nicht so schnell schwingen kann. Aufjedenfall hat sie mir irgendwann mit der Remot auf den Arm geschlagen (ich war LINKS neben ihr und sie ist RECHTShänder). Da hat sie mich angeschriehen, dass ich immer näher komme (links neben mir war ne wand, und ich hatte mich NIE bewegt) ^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Hehe, Unfälle bei der Wii oder beim EyeToy sind immer lustig^^. Meine kleine Schwester zoggt mit meinem Cousin EyeToy. Er ist aber zu klein... also holt sie ihm nen Stuhl zum draufstellen. Bei einem Spiel musste man Hüpfen und sich in bestimmte Richtungen lehnen. 

Zum Glück war die Couch in der Nähe .

Wie sagt man? Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne....^^


----------



## Matze (7. Februar 2008)

Ich mach dann jetzt Schluss.

Bis morgen, PeaZ out!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Februar 2008)

Ich bleib mal noch ne' halbe Stunde...^^


----------



## kaMii (7. Februar 2008)

Matze, ich hab mir das ganze mal angehört und obwohl ich kein fan von Hip Hop bin gefällts mir. Vor allem die Lyrics sind sehr gut geworden. Macht weiter so!


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

@kaMii
Thx. Werde ich, macht süchtig


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Verdammt, ich hatte gestern noch so viel zu tun und als ich dann endlich meine Ruhe hatte, hab ich nicht mehr drangedacht. Ich versuch heute mal dranzudenken....


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Chill, ist nicht eilig. Das der Tag rumgeht aber schon! Denn es ist *FREITAG!*


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Jah! Der soll endlich rumgehen. Ich will saufen^^.


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Dann sauf für mich einen mit, habe keine Zeit.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Hehe, ich weiß noch nicht ob ich dieses We fortgeh. Bin immer noch ein bisschen krank. Vllt zieh ich mir mal wieder Alien rein^^. Natürlich alle Teile.


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Tu dies, aber wenn nach diesem We etwas von innen gegen deine Bauchdecke drückt, dann ist klar was das ist ... ^^


----------



## maza (8. Februar 2008)

Morgen!
Na alle fit? 
Was geht des WE so? außer saufen oder alien^^


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Also mein WE wird so aussehen:
Ich komm heute abend heim und steh erstmal hinterm Mic. Dann unternehm ich was mit meiner Freundin.
Am Samstag wird ausgeschlafen, für Zwischenprüfung gelernt und dann in die Disco.
Sonntags werde ich ausschlafen und den ganzen Tag hinterm Mic stehen und abends noch weng zocken.

Puh... so viel zu tun und so wenig Wochenende!


----------



## maza (8. Februar 2008)

Hehe.. Hasch recht... Aber ich würd mehr zoggn ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Hast du das schon durchgeplant...Ich werd das "mehr zoggen" übernehmen^^.


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Und was wollt ihr beide zocken?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

PES 08 gegen meinen Vater und meinen Bruder. Ich hoffe es spielt mal wieder jemand Tekken gegen mich, aber es will immer keiner .

Und wenn ich am Sonntag wieder hier in Bamberg bin, dann CS:S, HL2-Deathmatch (puzzle, coop) und vllt auch mal wieder ne Runde Starship Troopers.


----------



## maza (8. Februar 2008)

Oha.. ja so viel Zeit hab ich auch net. I denk ich werd bissi Counter-Strike mit Kumpels zoggn.. und dann no die ein oder andere Runde Poker ^^


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe es spielt mal wieder jemand Tekken gegen mich, aber es will immer keiner


Doch ich, aber dann würdest du am Ende noch weinen 


Was findet ihr alle nur an Cs. Ich versteh net wie man das andauernd zocken kann. Ab und zu gegen Kumpels, aber sonst...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Public macht mir das auch keinen Spaß mehr. Ich bin doch Captain, von einem 5on5 Team und wir machen Training, Matches usw. . 

Ha, keine Schongs hättest du in Tekken! (Wahrscheinlich würde ich sang- und klanglos untergehen^^)

Achja, "Schongs" hat der kleine Bruder (13) von nem Kumpel von mir in der Schulaufgabe geschrieben. ^^


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> "Schongs" hat der kleine Bruder (13) von nem Kumpel von mir in der Schulaufgabe geschrieben. ^^



So ein Dialiekt-Junky. Wen spielst du denn in Tekken und welches Tekken? 
Mein Favorit: Yoshimitsu
Tekken: 5 (im 4 bin ich auch noch gut)


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Ich kann eh nur noch verlieren, du hast um 13:37 Uhr gepostet^^.

Ich spiel auch das 5er, das 4er hab ich ausgelassen/verpennt. Mein Champ ist Lei. Im 3er mochte ich den Heihachi. Kann man den im 5er eigtl auch freischalten? Ich spiel den Story-Modus zu selten und wenn dann schaff ich den plöhten Boss nicht (hatten wir glaub ich schonmal).


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> I du hast um 13:37 Uhr gepostet^^.



Ähh na und?



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mein Champ ist Lei



Mein Kumpel auch, bin ich schon voll drauf eingespielt.




Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Im 3er mochte ich den Heihachi. Kann man den im 5er eigtl auch freischalten?



Ja!



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich spiel den Story-Modus zu selten und wenn dann schaff ich den plöhten Boss nicht



*L* ^^ 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> (hatten wir glaub ich schonmal).



Ja


----------



## maza (8. Februar 2008)

BOAH! Kennt 13:37 Uhr net... ich freu mich jeden Tag auf die Uhrzeit... ich sitz dann immer 1min da und schau die Uhr an^^


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> BOAH! Kennt 13:37 Uhr net... ich freu mich jeden Tag auf die Uhrzeit... ich sitz dann immer 1min da und schau die Uhr an^^



Hä? ich dachte gesoffen wird erst heute Abend


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Hehe, googel doch einfach mal "1337"....Wenn du auf den eingespielt bist, dann würde ich halt den Jack-5 nehmen...


----------



## Stigma (8. Februar 2008)

Wahrscheinlich Restalkohol vom letzten Wochende!

In einer Stunde wird maximal 0,1 Promille abgebaut. Nun muss man sich ausrechnen wie viel er am Montag noch hatte.


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Ungefähr 9,8 Promille wenn er jetzt noch 0,2 hat.
Und ungefähr 7,68 wenn er eine Frau ist und jetzt wieder nüchtern ist^^


----------



## Stigma (8. Februar 2008)

Ich hab gar keine Langeweile, sondern viel Arbeit die ich nebenbei erledige! Aber ich finde man sollte sich auch für die langeweile Zeit nehmen und sich diese gut einplanen!


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

@Stigma
Man merkt, dass du wieder viel zu tun hast, weil es innerhalb von kurzer Zeit ein paar neue von dir erstellt Threads gibt


----------



## Stigma (8. Februar 2008)

Ja das sind gesamelte Probleme die ich immer auf einen schlag gelöst haben möchte. Ich bin sogar bereit einen kleinen Betrag diesem Forum zu stiften/spenden.

@ Matze from HwI
Danke für all deine Hilfestellungen / Tips und Lösungen die du mir gegeben hast!


----------



## maza (8. Februar 2008)

LOOL
was gehtn mit euch... ja ok.. ich war gestern weg.. aber ich war nicht soo betrunken!
Und kennt hier echt keiner außer exitus sonst noch l33t-schrift?
Ihr seits doch hier die Nerds ^^


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

@Stigma
Np, dafür ist doch das Forum, wer gibt, bekommt auch

@maza
Doch drüber hatten wirs schon mal, ist doch diese Zahlenschrift oder? Wenn ja, was heißt dann 13:37?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Puh.....also am besten du ziehst dir mal den Wikipediaartikel dazu rein. 13:37 ist die 1337este Zeit am Tage!^^


----------



## Matze (8. Februar 2008)

Ach, jetzt wirds mir zu blöd.
Ich geh dann. 
Bis Montag


----------



## Stigma (8. Februar 2008)

Aber vorher kannst du sicherlich doch noch einen Blick auf meine Fragen werfen!
Damit würdest du ein gutes Gewissen haben und mit dem Gedanken einem Menschen geholfen zu haben ins Wochenends gehen!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Februar 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Aber vorher kannst du sicherlich doch noch einen Blick auf meine Fragen werfen!
> Damit würdest du ein gutes Gewissen haben und mit dem Gedanken einem Menschen geholfen zu haben ins Wochenends gehen!



Hehe, du willst natürlich nur sein bestes. Ganz altruistisch... :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!

Hmm, hätte ich wohl am Freitag noch nicht gehen dürfen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Ich war am Freitag sogar trotzdem fort....und am Samstag hab ich nicht Alien geguggt, sondern "Bubba-Hotep" und den neusten Bourne.


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die meiste Zeit mit meiner Freundin verbracht. DAnn hab ich mich noch in einen engen, metallenen Orangenen Anzug mit rießiegen Schultern gezwengt und mir ne Armkanone aufgesteckt (Metroid gezoggt)  und mir neue Beats gesucht.


----------



## maza (11. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen!
Paarrrtyyyyyyy ^^
Was ein Wochenende.. ich war pro tag vll 4std zuhause.. schön wars ^^
Jezt erstmal schlafen


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Ok, wir haben jetzt nach 10:00 Uhr... Ihr wisst was das heißt oder?.... Genau! Zeit das wieder Wochenende kommt ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2008)

Jop, ich bin schonwieder fertig von diesem ganzen Gearbeite!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Genauso, wie ich vom Urlaub immer Urlaub brauche, brauche ich Wochenende nach einem Wochenende ^^


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Februar 2008)

Guten morgen,

echt ein schöner Tag heute  Draussen scheint die Sonne, und ich darf hier im Büro hocken -_- Naja, jeder Tag findet mal ein Ende


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> echt ein schöner Tag heute  Draussen scheint die Sonne, und ich darf hier im Büro hocken -_-



So gehts mir jeden Tag im Sommer...


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2008)

Jow, im Winter will ich nie raus...aber jetzt, zieht es mich hier so richtig weg^^.


----------



## maza (11. Februar 2008)

Im Sommer arbeiten is die Hölle.. Alle sind am See und selber sitzt man schwitzend vorm Pc...


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Stimmt, irgendwie haben scheinbar immer alle Freunde den Sommer über Frei


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2008)

Ich muss mir unbedingt Urlaub für den Sommer aufsparen. Ich hab insgesamt 20 Tage. Circa 5 gehen für Lan und Festival (WFF oder Pressure) drauf. 

Ok, gibts im Sommer irgendwelche Feiertage, damit ich für 2 Wochen nur 8 oder 9 Tage "bezahlen" muss?


----------



## maza (11. Februar 2008)

Hehe! So witzig.. man schwitzt wie nomml was.. aber LAN muss sein ^^
Find i aber au! 
Ja i muss mir au viele viele Tage fürn Sommer freihalten... so gehts ja mal echt net..
Hab grad nachgschaut... also i hab Juni und Juli insgesamt 0 Feiertage ausmachen können... 
kann mal jmd Korrekturlesen...? i hoff i hab mi verschaut!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2008)

Wo kommst du her? Die Lan auf die ich geh, ist zwischen Bochum und Herne.


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Schwitz ihr nur auf ner Lan im Sommer, ich werde auf dem Splash! schwitzen (besser als PC-Games-Sound) und mit meinen Leuten in Ibiza (an echt Mädels kommt keine Grafik ran) ^^


----------



## maza (11. Februar 2008)

@matze: Pffff.. gib halt an... Am See sind genug schöne Mädels.. 
Kumpels von mir fahrn nach Malle.. aber nehmen mich net mit ((
Solche Spaten ey... die machen Pärchen-Fahrt! (omg)... i hab scho gsagt ich hol mir dann einfach dort eine.. ^^ hat aber net funktioniert..


@Exitus: Ja Bochum und Herne is mir dann doch zu weit weg ))
ich werd auf eine nach Heidelberg gehn und vll noch in ulm...aber weiss no net


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2008)

Heidelberg...Ulm...dann nehm ich mal an das du aus BW kommst....

Pärchenfahrt (omg)....wie alt sind die denn? 42?


----------



## maza (11. Februar 2008)

Ja i komm aus Schwaben )) aber no in Bayern...
Ja ge!? Pärchenurlaub.. ey... die sind so verrückt.. aber komischerweise sinds nur 2 bis jetz.. die suchen noch nach nem 3ten Paar... komisch das bei so nem aussichtsreichen tollen programm keiner mit will^^


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2008)

Ich gehe, viel Spaß noch!
Bis morgen


----------



## maza (11. Februar 2008)

Bis Morgen!


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

Heute der beschi**enste Tag der Woche: Dienstag


----------



## maza (12. Februar 2008)

Morgen! Awa.. so schlimm is gar net! Nach der Arbeit is der Dienstag der beste Tag in der Woche... Faulenzen


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Morgen. Dienstag ist wirklich der beschissenste...Montag hat man noch irgendwie ein bisschen Energie, aber Dienstag.......

Ich bin heute erst um 8 aufgewacht, obwohl ich um 8 in der Arbeit sein sollte.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hasse Dienstage. Der hängt einfach so in der Woche, und die dauert von da aus auch noch so lange. Auch auf der Glotze kommt nur Shei*e... Einfach nur ein Arbeitstag in der Woche!

Bin heute allein im Büro, hoffe des wird net zu langweilig ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Deswegen heißt er ja auch DIENST(tag).


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Deswegen heißt er ja auch DIENST(tag).



Und warum muss ich dann am FREI(tag) arbeiten?
Und warum kann es dann am SONN(tag) regnen?
Und warum gibt es auch am DONNER(stag) gutes Wetter?

ha! jetzt hab ich dich ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Weil man auch am DIENST(tag) Urlaub haben kann.

(verdrehte Logik ftw)


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ... ftw)



Was heißt ftw eigentlich?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

> FTW 	„For The Win“ 	Ausdruck, um die vorteilhaftige Überlegenheit einer Sache zu betonen. Z.B. „Barbecuesauce FTW!“



Du fauler Tüp. Bemüh doch einfach mal Wikipedia.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja wohl einer der behinerdsten, Sinnlosesten Ausdrücken und Abkürzungen, die ich je gehöhrt habe!


Sorry, dachte nicht das da auch Abkürzungen dirn stehen. Aber warum musstest du dass aus Wikipedia zitieren? Weist es wohl selbst net ganz oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Nö, ich wollte schauen wie lange ich brauche, um das zu finden. Ca. 15 Sekunden....Über goggle ist man fast noch schneller.....



> Das ist ja wohl einer der behinerdsten, Sinnlosesten Ausdrücken und Abkürzungen, die ich je gehöhrt habe!



Deswegen benutze ich sie ja ^^.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Deswegen benutze ich sie ja ^^.


Seltsame Begründung...


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ja wohl einer der behinerdsten, Sinnlosesten Ausdrücken und Abkürzungen, die ich je gehöhrt habe!


Vollste Zustimmung.  Aber die Chatsprache treibt ja eh so manche Blüten, die nur noch wohlwollend mit dem Begriff "sprachliche Degeneration" umschrieben werden können.


----------



## maza (12. Februar 2008)

LOOOOL..i fall vom stuhl.. Wikipedia.. Beispiel... Barbecuesauce FTW!... LOL.. das ist das beste Beispiel ever ^^^^


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

@CSANecromancer
Ich kann übertriebene Chatsprache sowieso net leiden, ein bissen und sinvolles ok, aber bei sowas versteh ich Deutschlehrer.
Aber was gar nicht geht, ist Computerjargon in der REALITÄT. Wozu brauch ich "lol" wenn ich lachen kann


----------



## maza (12. Februar 2008)

Ja mei, des darf ma net so eng sehn... des is wie.. "awa!?" "echt!?" ... i benutz des au manchmal.. aber mehr in der Form "wtf?!"...


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

@ Matze: Ich sag zwar kein "lol", aber die Leute die das sagen (kenn ich leider genug^^), lachen schon noch normal, aber wenn sie was erstaunendes oder nicht so lustiges (wo man halt nicht lachen würde) sehen/hören, dann sagen sie halt "lol".


(lol ftw )


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Ich zieh halt net klare Grenze zwischen PC und wirklichkeit. Da gehts mir schon auf die Eier, wenn mir auf der Straße Cyberjunkies begegnen.


----------



## maza (12. Februar 2008)

Cyber-Junkies... ne is klar.. die erkennt man ja sofort...
(lol ftw! )


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Hehe, ich lauf auch nicht den ganzen Tag rum und blubber son Quatsch vor mich hin. Wobei ich zugeben muss, das ich ab und an "What the fuck?" sagen muss... aber wenigstens nicht "wtf?" ^^.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Doch sind ganz leicht zu erkennen, hier ein Standard-Schema:
- Abneigung gegen Hip-Hop
- Würden wircklich alles tun um ein IPhone zu bekommen oder zu fi...äh in der Hand zu halten
  - Auf die Aussage: "Aber da hat man so nen  vertrag", antworten sie immer mit "kann man so und so hacken"
- Kriegen einen Orgasmus bei dem Wort "Crysiss"
  - Wenn du sagst, dass du das Spiel nicht so besonders findest, denken sie du hast nicht jeden Pixel angeschaut.
- Benutzen Linux (das ist nicht schlimm) und finden du bist der Teufel wenn du das Wort Windows erwähnst
-  Höhren meist unbekannte, meist finnische Rock- Mattl- Klapsmühlen- Bands
- Tragen meist Mäntel die sie wie "Neo" aussehenlassen soll
- Finden den ersten Matrix teil am besten, die anderen aber schlecht
- Chatsprache überall


(nicht so ernst nehemn ^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

- Abneigung gegen Hip-Hop (nein)
- Würden wircklich alles tun um ein IPhone zu bekommen oder zu fi...äh in der Hand zu halten (nein)
  - Auf die Aussage: "Aber da hat man so nen  vertrag", antworten sie immer mit "kann man so und so hacken" (nein)
- Kriegen einen Orgasmus bei dem Wort "Crysiss" (ja^^)
  - Wenn du sagst, dass du das Spiel nicht so besonders findest, denken sie du hast nicht jeden Pixel angeschaut. (nein)
- Benutzen Linux (das ist nicht schlimm) und finden du bist der Teufel wenn du das Wort Windows erwähnst (not)
-  Höhren meist unbekannte, meist finnische Rock- Mattl- Klapsmühlen- Bands (neee, du)
- Tragen meist Mäntel die sie wie "Neo" aussehenlassen soll (niemals)
- Finden den ersten Matrix teil am besten, die anderen aber schlecht (sind alle Popcorn)
- Chatsprache überall (signed^^)


Reicht das wenigstens aus?


----------



## maza (12. Februar 2008)

Hehe.. einige Punkte stimmen tatsächlich mit meinem Bekannten-Kreis überein ^^


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ex1tus, Sie sind hiermit vermutlich kein PC Freak.

Aber ein Frage hätte ich da noch: "Was findet ihr nur alle an Crysiss?"


----------



## maza (12. Februar 2008)

Allein deswegen is er schon n Freak :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Das war eher sarkastisch....Ich habs ja noch nicht einmal....aber bald. Aber dann kann ich es eh nur auf medium zoggen, und dann ist die tolle Grafik nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Allein deswegen is er schon n Freak :suspekt:



YES! Ein Mensch.

Damit wären wir schon zwei, die gerne wissen würde was an Crysiss so neu, anders und gut sein soll!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> was an Crysiss so neu, anders und gut sein soll!



Ich hab doch nur bestätigt, das ich bei dem Wort Crysis einen Orgasmus bekomme . Und im Endeffekt ist bei Crysis nur die Grafik wirklich saugeil, und der Nanosuit eine Innovation, das andere ist alles eher Mittelmaß. Die KI ist auch nicht schlecht, aber die war in Far Cry auch schon gut.

Auf meiner Wunschliste steht Crysis auch auf dem 3. Platz. Davor befindet sich UT3 und auf dem obersten Treppchen steht CoD4.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Wo bitte ist der Nanosuit eine Revulotion?
Gabs schon seit den NES zeiten: -> Metroid
Oder was stärkt den Master Chef -> Halo

Die "besonderen Kräfte" die du hast sind uralt. In Jedi Academy gibts sogar noch collere.

Di KI ist ein Witz gegen F.E.A.R

einzig und allein eine gute Grafik ist ein Unterschied zu anderen Spielen.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wo bitte ist der Nanosuit eine Revulotion?
> Gabs schon seit den NES zeiten: -> Metroid
> Oder was stärkt den Master Chef -> Halo
> 
> ...



Hast du es schon gezoggt?


----------



## maza (12. Februar 2008)

F.E.A.R war hammer.. des war echt ein geiles Spiel.. vorallem die Szene auf der Leiter als plötzlich die Kleine vor einem steht... uha.. :scary:
Ach und sonst.. is doch egal wie irgend ein Spiel is.. Hauptsache man hat Spass


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. Februar 2008)

Hehehe, ich weiss nicht mal, was dieses "Cryssis" überhaupt sein soll. 

Was mich nur manchmal ärgert, ist, wenn mir gegenüber jemand meint, er müsse unbedingt sein "1337" raushängen lassen, das er mal wo aufgeschnappt hat oder meint im Real Life mir gegenüber Chatsprache verwenden zu müssen. Da denke ich mir immer, derjenige hat den Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Sachen nie wirklich kapiert und sobald man ihm dann mal entsprechend antwortet, werden die Augen groß und man scheint Ausserirdischer zu sein, der einen Misch zwischen Kisuaheli und einem Kongo-Dialekt spricht.
Die ganzen "wtf", "omg", "wb" etc kriege ich da um die Ohren gehauen aber mit einem "ic" oder "2l8" können dann nur noch die wenigsten was anfangen.

Wobei für mich diese Akronyme heutzutage eigentlich keinen großartigen Sinn mehr machen, weil ja nun wirklich keine Bandbreitenbeschränkung mehr herrscht, so daß man gezwungen wäre, die Dinger zu verwenden. Die dienen imho doch eigentlich nur noch der Bequemlichkeit, um nicht zu sagen Faulheit beim Tippen.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hast du es schon gezoggt?



Ja, aber es hat nicht lange gedauert, da hab ich lieber für die Berufsschule gelernt.

Aber egal, jedem das seine.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

@ matze: ^^. Ich will dich ja auch nicht von dem Spiel überzeugen.

@ necromancer: Wenn keiner faul wäre, würden wir heute noch in der Steinzeit rumwerkeln.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ necromancer: Wenn keiner faul wäre, würden wir heute noch in der Steinzeit rumwerkeln.



Hä? Nein, im Gegenteil, wenn JEDER faul wäre!


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2008)

Aber Faulheit hat auch was gutes:
Stellt euch vor es wäre Krieg ... und keiner ginge hin.
^^


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ necromancer: Wenn keiner faul wäre, würden wir heute noch in der Steinzeit rumwerkeln.


Und wenn jeder aufgrund persönlicher Faulheit so reden würde, wie er wollte, dann würden wir uns heute noch maximal mit Grunzlauten verständigen können.
Sehe ich doch an mir selber: Wenn ich genug intus habe und zum Artikulieren zu faul bin, dann wird wieder das "Vokabular" des Homo Chromagnon ausgepackt. 
Aber wenn ich wirklich jemand anderem Informationen mitteilen will, dann halte ich mich einfach an den entsprechenden Code (aka "Sprache"), auf den sich der entsprechende Teil der Bevölkerung geeinigt hat. Und das ohne daß ich meine persönlichen Wortneuschöpfungen einbringen muss.

Anders gesagt: Klar, ich verstehe auch dieses Chatgegrunze, aber wenn ich meinen zickigen Tag habe, dann ignoriere ich schlicht und ergreifend alles, was mir im Chatjargon ins Gesicht gespuckt wird. Wer was von mir will, kann mir dies in einer "normalen" Sprache mitteilen.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Hä? Nein, im Gegenteil, wenn JEDER faul wäre!



Hätte dann jemand z. B. eine Schubkarre erfunden? Er hatte das Zeug ja auch weiterhin mit seinen Händen oder in Körben rumtragen können....(wenn er felißig gewesen wäre)

Ja, es lässt sich natürlich nicht pauschalisiert sagen.

@ necromancer: Du kannst das ruhig ignorieren, wenn ich was will blubber ich den auch nicht mit wtf, lol, ftw, dau, usw. voll. Aber im Chat hat man sich eben auf diesen "Code" geeinigt, und auch wenn er nicht mehr unbedingt nötig ist, so hat er sich doch etabliert.

Und muss man wirklich immer eloquent sein? 



> <Oasis> brb
> <passi> ok
> <Oasis> re
> <passi> wb
> ...


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber im Chat hat man sich eben auf diesen "Code" geeinigt, und auch wenn er nicht mehr unbedingt nötig ist, so hat er sich doch etabliert.


Deswegen chatte ich eher selten.
Und spanky hat Recht.


----------



## maza (12. Februar 2008)

German-Bash RULZ ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Und spanky hat Recht.



Natürlich. Man kann es auch übertreiben ^^. 

"What the fuck is wtf?"


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

Halbzeit!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2008)

Huhu, 

Vista Updates brauchen ja Ewigkeiten.....


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Huhu,
> 
> Vista Updates brauchen ja Ewigkeiten.....



Vista zu ignorieren nicht ^^


----------



## maza (13. Februar 2008)

Morgen! Halbzeit? Wie stehts?


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Um 12Uhr stehts 2,5:2,5 (Tage der Arbeitswoche) ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Vista zu ignorieren nicht ^^



Tja, was bleibt mir viel anderes übrig wenn ich es hier in der Arbeit bekomme....

Freu ich mich auf's Wochenende!


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Ok, in dem Fall hast du recht ^^.

Mal ne Frage, wisst ihr ob man in Gimb animierte Gifs erstellen kann? Die Hilfe funktioniert bei mir nicht.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich weil ich hier PS rumliegen hab und mit dem kann man es .


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab hier aber Linux und ein leider fast komplett abgeriegelts I-Net.
Muss ichs halt ohne Animation machen...


----------



## Heilandzack (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo erstmal an alle im Forum!

Gleiches Problem.
Langeweile und keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Dann guck mal in diesen Thrad:
Hier

^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2008)

Heilandzack hat gesagt.:


> Hallo erstmal an alle im Forum!
> 
> Gleiches Problem.
> Langeweile und keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.



Mittlerweile haben die wenigsten hier im Thread viel Langeweile. Aber weil wir halt schon seit ein paar tausend Posts miteinander blubbern, führen wir das neben der Arbeit oder in der Schule weiter....


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

1. Nö, die letzten 2 Tage war mir Stinklangweilig

2. Ok meistens hast du ja recht

3. Yeah ich hab gerade gesehen, ich habe die 4000 ! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2008)

1. Mir nicht.

2. Ich weiß. ^^

3. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Heilandzack (13. Februar 2008)

Falls ihr euch in 3DS Max auskennt, hätte da mal ne Frage klick


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Natürlich sollst du das auch in dem verlinkten Thread machen


----------



## maza (13. Februar 2008)

Ja ne.. im Langeweile-Thread is des viel besser 

@matze: Gratz 2 u .. 

hey.. i weiss n neues thema.. ^^^^^^^^^^
Peinliche Sexerlebnisse...


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2008)

Heilandzack hat gesagt.:


> Falls ihr euch in 3DS Max auskennt, hätte da mal ne Frage klick



Ne, kenn mich bis jetzt nur im 2D Bereich ein bisschen aus....3D ist in meiner Ausbildung auch nicht vorgesehen....vllt beschäftige ich mich in der Freizeit mal damit.


----------



## Heilandzack (13. Februar 2008)

Naja, hab ja Zeit zum rumprobieren.

Ich denk ich werd hier öfters mal rein schaun. Ich bin schon lange Mitleser im Forum,
die Community scheint mir hier sehr nett.


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Heilandzack hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin schon lange Mitleser im Forum,


Darf ich wissen ab wann?



Heilandzack hat gesagt.:


> die Community scheint mir hier sehr nett.


Wir währen ja auch ganz schön dämlich, wenn wir uns zum streiten Treffen würden ^^^^^^


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> hey.. i weiss n neues thema.. ^^^^^^^^^^
> Peinliche Sexerlebnisse...


Sehr gute Idee. Mach ihn auf


----------



## Heilandzack (13. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Darf ich wissen ab wann?



Siehst ja, schon im Oktober 07 registriert aber nie was geschrieben.
Mitleser seit mindestens einem Jahr. (Schätzungsweise)


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann kennst du ja unsere sich wiederholende Drogendebatten ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wir währen ja auch ganz schön dämlich, wenn wir uns zum streiten Treffen würden ^^^^^^



Schau doch einfach mal bei counterstrike.de in den Comments....die treffen sich zum streiten^^. Bei Counterstrike treffen sich sowieso die ganzen Kiddies, Flamer, Cheater, Camper und was es sonst noch so für Ausgeburten gibt, auf den Publicservern. Und die posten dann auf counterstrike.de....


----------



## Heilandzack (13. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ok, dann kennst du ja unsere sich wiederholende Drogendebatten ^^



Jopp. hab ich dann und wann mal gelesen.

Übrigens: MITTACH!


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

Sehr gut, dann ist Halbzeit ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ich bin nach der Halbzeit erstmal ganz spontan ein paar Überstunden abfeiern gegangen... Aber soviel mehr Freizeit hat mir das auch nicht gebracht. Bin nämlich erstmal zur Bank und dann noch einkaufen und dann wars schonwieder 16:00.


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne,
JAAAA, ich bin die Wochen noch alleine im Büro ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Party? Ich bin im Moment auch alleine, meine Kollegin hier kommt zwar immer erst auf halb 9, aber so spät war sie noch nie. Vllt hat sie ja auch Urlaub und mir nichts gesagt?


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin im Moment auch alleine, meine Kollegin hier kommt zwar immer erst auf halb 9, aber so spät war sie noch nie. Vllt hat sie ja auch Urlaub und mir nichts gesagt?



Tja, damit erklähren sich wohl deine Überstunden ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Mhhh, naja....lieber nicht^^.


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Hmm, scheint ja ne Se**BOMBE* zu sein, oder ?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ne, das nicht. ^^

Aber nicht besonders interessant....


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Nicht interresant? Oder bist du etwa ......?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ne, das nicht...lol.

Sie ist nicht hübsch und nicht hässlich. Und ich hasse sie nicht, kann aber auch nicht sagen das ich sie besonders gut leiden könnte.

Verstehst du jetzt? Kein Interesse halt.


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Versteh ich schon, wollt dich bloß weng aufziehen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Jetzt bin ich aber auf ewig beleidigt, sowas fieses ist mir ja noch nie unter gekommen...^^


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Oh mein Gott! Was habe ich getan?
Ich habe durch psychischen Terror ein Monster erschaffen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis er durchdreht und uns alle umbringt!


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ich bevorzuge den Begriff "geistig andersdenkender Mensch", "Monster" ist doch wirklich sehr diskriminierend....


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann eben: "Geistig und/oder Optisch dem Standart abweichendes Individuum"


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ok, das ist akzeptiert. Und jetzt seid ihr alle dran, oder so.


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Und wer bin ich jetzt? Der der kreischend davon rennt oder derjenige, der schreit "tötet das *M*ensch *O*hne *N*normalen *S*tandarts *T*errorisiert durch *E*inen *R*eligionsglauben".  ?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube du machst beides.

Achja, ich hab mir gestern mal die Tracks angehört. Noch ein bisschen Feinschliff und die sind dann richtig gut. Und ich wünsche mir mehr Vergleiche ^^. In "Falsche götter" sind ja ein paar, aber in den anderen nicht (oder hab ich was überhört?).


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Thx.
Feinschliff ist so ne Sache, ist gar nicht so einfach. Auf jedenfall werde ich die Lautstärke des Vocals etwas drosseln. Das mit den Vergleichen ist zufall, mir sind halt lauter andere Sachen eingefallen. Aber dann werde ich etwas mehr drauf achten.


----------



## MiMi (14. Februar 2008)

HuHu Leute,

Na was geht


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Wow, ich dachte schon du hast uns vergessen ^^

Geht sehr gut, nur will uns Ex1tus jetzt alle umbringen (siehe vorherige Seite) .

Und wir haben die 4000 Grenze druchbrochen  und wir haben einen neuen Lieblinsthread: Hier


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Die Erschafferin höchstpersönlich schaut wieder herein....

Uns geht es ganz gut, aber seit wir keinen weiblichen Part hier im Thread haben, verwahrlosen wir ein bisschen (Feinripp, Bier und Fäkal)......


----------



## MiMi (14. Februar 2008)

Ohgott....
Ich würd zu gerne wissen wie viele wirklich ihren Kopf auf die Tastatur fallen lasen, und davon nen Video haben um mich kaputt zu lachen 

Naja ich brauch ja hilfe also muss ich ma wieder herkommen  
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/304509-c-opengl-und-fltk.html#post1570462
Lol ne, wie sollte ich nen halbes Jahr hier vergessen das geht doch gar net


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Ja, "der vom Standard abweichende" (Ex1tus - [könntest du eigentlich zu deinem Titel machen ^^]) hat recht, ohne Weibchen im Thread, hören die Männchen auf sich zu benehmen ^^

Sorry ich kenn mich mit c++ und OpenGl überhaupt nicht aus... außer wenn du alles nach Java übersetzt ^^

Wie wars eigentlich beim Psychologen?


----------



## MiMi (14. Februar 2008)

Am 7 März hab ich nen Termin ^^, ma sehn

Ja ich auch noch net ^^, hatten gestern das erste ma was damit. Und der hat ma eben nen Programm gezeigt wo mit der ne Pyramide und nen Würfel mit leicht transparenten FLächen gezeichnet hat. Alles gut und schön, aber wenn das net bei mir mit Eclipse läuft, bringt mir das net viel ^^ Immer diese dummen Import sachen PFUI


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Macht ihr aber alle lange Mittagspause....


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Wieso ist der Thread ab 12 Immer so leer?


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

^^
2 Idioten
1 Zeit
1 Gedanke

^^

Übringens, nette Signatur


----------



## Heilandzack (14. Februar 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wieso ist der Thread ab 12 Immer so leer?



Da freuen sich wohl alle auf den Feierabend und das was morgends liegenbleibt muss halt mittags nachgeholt werden. Hab morgen übrigens frei^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Danke, ich musste bei der Aussage erstmal laut lachen...es war gerade eine andere Kollegin hier im Büro, die hat ein bisschen komisch geguckt ^^.


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

@Heilandzack
Weise Worte... Oder sieh halten einen Mittagsverdauungsschlaf ^^

@Ex1tus
Ach, von dir kam die Bewertung. Thx, hab jetzt 52 Punkte.
Konntest du das deinener Kollegin auch erklähren? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Ne, die ist nur mal schnell reingeschneit um was zu holen, ich hab ihr dann nur gesagt das es nix mit ihr zu tun hat^^.


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Oh man, jetzt denkt sie du lachst sie aus 
Jetzt haben wir noch ein "Mensch mit alternativen Verbindungen der Synapsen" 
Es werden immer mehr!

*unter den Schreibtisch kriech*


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Tja, irgendwann sind wir der Standard und du bist der "Mensch mit veralteter Denkenstechnik, die nur noch als Nahrung dient". Mit der schneidigen Abkürzung: "Mmvddnnand"....


----------



## Matze (14. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> "Mmvddnnand"....



Das errinnert mich an den Kopf-Tastatur-Contest ... bin kurz weg


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Februar 2008)

Lalala, noch eine Stund', ich wiege 160 Pfund... (ich kick die phaten Rhymes schon tight/smooth, nä?)


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

Was hast du da getrieben, als ich gestern weg war Ex1tus?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Moin.
Ein bisschen Quatsch und gearbeitet...^^


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus der Spinner,
dreht aus Langeweile die schrägsten Dinger;
Hat er nix zu tun, wird er dumm,
wird verückt und bringt uns alle um; 
^^

So ein schei* ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Jaja, du bist hier schon derb am rumspitten!


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin nur versucht einen Zustand erhöhter Aufmerksamkeit gegenüber meiner jetztigen Konfiguration zu finden (ich muss wach werden)

Und ja bin ich, ich muss am Wochenende wieder weitermachen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Ich werd dieses Wochenende kräftig aufn Putz hauen. Sex, Drugs & Rock 'n' Roll....Ja gut, bei Sex muss ich erstmal sehen aber Drugs und Rock 'n' Roll auf jeden Fall ^^.


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ja ja, der Schnecken-Checker Ex1tus, tut ganz unschuldig um uns andere nicht verlegen zu machen...;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Ja, ich will ja nicht das sich hier jemand minderwertig fühlt....


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ich würde nur gerne wissen, wer das sein sollte


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Ich. (Schreib10Zeichen)


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich.



heißt das jetzt, dass du jetzt nicht angibts, weil du dich sonst selbst Miderwertig fühlst? :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Genau, das heißt es nicht.


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

LOL ^^
Ihr seit so geil.... 
Na.. dieses Wochenende wird ruhig...wir wollen ja net übertreiberern 
Kennt ihr Eulenschiessen? ^^


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> LOL ^^
> Ihr seit so geil....



Schw*l!



maza hat gesagt.:


> Kennt ihr Eulenschiessen? ^^


Du Monster... äh ich meine genetisch leicht modifizierter Humanoide

@Ex1tus
Wieso soll sich maza deshalb deiner Meinung nach minderwertig fühlen?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt gedacht in kann dich verwirren, aber jetzt hast du mich verwirrt....^^


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab jetzt gedacht in kann dich verwirren,



Unmöglich, da die hälfte meiner Synapsen noch schlafen ^^


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

EYYYYY... MÄDCHEN 

Ja kennt ihr Eulenschiessen? Wer die hässlichste am abend abschleppt, gewinnt! ^^
Meistens gehts um nen Kasten...


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> EYYYYY... MÄDCHEN
> 
> Ja kennt ihr Eulenschiessen? Wer die hässlichste am abend abschleppt, gewinnt! ^^
> Meistens gehts um nen Kasten...



Oh mein Gott.
Muss der Gewinner (der ja eigentlich voll der Verlierer ist) dann den Kasten spendieren oder ist der dann ein Trostpreis?


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Ey des is pur der Spass... Wir schmeissen uns immer weg, wer mit welcher rum macht.. 
Im Sommer auf Turnieren is am schlimmsten.. ^^^^
Und der Gewinner bekommt natürlcih den Kasten.. weil er so ne harte Sau is. Entschädigung muss ja sein


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Oh Gott, Jack Ass nur schlimmer. Zum Glück bin ich kein so großer Biertrinker.


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Ja ich au net! Drum mach ich da nie mit .. bin ja artig 

Heut is ja schon Freitag... voll toll
Noch 4 Std 2 go! Babäm!


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Genau wurde auch mal wieder Zeit. Kanns schon gar nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

So, wieder da vom Meeting. Da war wiedermal 95% für mich total unrelevant, aber der Chef meint ich soll trotzdem immer hin...Naja, schwierig ist immer bloß auzupassen wann das für einen relevante kommt...


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

^^ Höhrt euch das mal an:
Ich musste jetzt einfach so mal HTML und CSS in 2 Wochen lernen, nur weil bei einem Kunden von uns ne Webseit angepasst gehört. Das interessante, ich bin weder Webdisigner, noch wollte oder will ich einer Werden (deshalb bin ich auch Programmierer). Auf jedenfall bin ich bei der Website und hab nix zu tun, mir fehlen halt noch Unterlagen vom Kunden. Der Kunde meint aber, er muss nachfragen, wann die Webseite denn fertig sei. Darauf meinte ich, dass es darauf ankommt, wann er mir die Dokumente gibt...
Kurz gesagt: Die Webseite soll schneller fertig sein als ich weiß, was ich machen soll ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Hehe! Wann solls fertig sein? Gestern!


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Hehe! Wann solls fertig sein? Gestern!



Nö, ein bischen zu spät, am besten noch vor der Erfindung des Internets.

Man ich will das heute fertig bekommen, hab ab Montag Berufsschule


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Dann mach hinne.. und nicht hier immer mit dem Exi` schreiben.. tztztzt


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> Dann mach hinne..


Ja wie denn? Ich muss ja erstmal wissen, was ich machen soll. Angerufen hab ich auch schon 5 mal, der scheint Mittagspause zu machen


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Dann nimm dir n Keks, machs dir bequem...


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> nimm dir n Keks


Aber die war doch schon lange nicht mehr da und ist vergeben ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

^^^^ Au wieder wahr... Naja, dann musch da jetz durch...


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Tja, jetzt ist mir langweilig. Es kommen ja nichtmal neue Thread, bei denen ich Antworten kann...*hmpf*


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Spiel ma was´? i hab au grad nix zu tun...


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Und was?

Der Großteils des I-nets ist für mich leider abgeriegelt


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Ja für mich au 
Hab au grad arbeit bekommen.. jetz scho wieder alle..
Ja ka.. wir könnten nen contest machen, wer des lustigste german-bash zitat findet..  
Sonst fällt mir au nix ein


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

maza hat gesagt.:


> german-bash


Und was ist das? Sowas wie Punch-Lines?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Haha, ich kann überall hin in der weiten Welt des Internets! Ich könnte mit auf der Arbeit sogar Pornos anschauen und keiner würde es merken.....^^


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Haha, ich kann überall hin in der weiten Welt des Internets! Ich könnte mit auf der Arbeit sogar Pornos anschauen und keiner würde es merken.....^^



Du suchst doch eh nur Eulen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

german-bash.org....Geh einfach mal drauf wenn die bei dir nicht auch gesperrt ist....


Eulen....


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> wenn die bei dir nicht auch gesperrt ist....



Ist es aber...


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Bei dir is german-bash.org gesperrt? Ach komm... die sind ja krass...
Dann nehm ma was andres...... http://www.bash.org oder . ach egal...


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ja was ist das denn jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Eine Sammlung von Chatzitaten.


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Die sind sooooo witzig.. i schmeiss mich regelmäßig weg...^^


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ob da Ex1tus neue Signatur auch dabei ist? ^^


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Wenn er sie eingestellt hat, JA


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Nee, die lehnen am Tag an die 500-2000 Zitate ab und nehmen vllt 1-5 an. Da hat sowas keine Schongs.


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nee, die lehnen am Tag an die 500-2000 Zitate ab


Da hat aber jemand SEHR viel Zeit ^^


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

Ja das stimmt schon..die Auswahl is hart... Nur die Harten kommn in Garten... Is doch klar!


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Oh man, die letzten 40 Minuten gehen einfach nicht rum.

Ach ja, ich bin ab Montag 2 Wochen in der Berufsschule. Ich hoffe ihr schaft auch ohne mich 4500 !


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Ach, ich glaub das sind im Moment auch schon weit mehr als 10 Leute.....


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Tja, ich hab nächste Woche Berufsschule, da werd ich auch nur sporadisch reinguggen....


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Tja maza, dann streng dich mal an ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Ja! Da is dann nix mit arbeiten, hier! Ja! Gell! Ja!


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (15. Februar 2008)

wisst ihr eigentlich, wie langweilig es sein kann, mit angina zu hause im bett liegen zu müssen?  
ich hasse es....


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Und wenn er nicht tut was wir sagen, dann wird noch etwas neural modifiziert (damit Ex1tus noch blutrünstiger wird ^^).


----------



## maza (15. Februar 2008)

LOL.. na super.. ich führ schizophrene Selbstgespräche.. das wird ein Spass ^^


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ja, freu mich schon die Zwiegespräche mit dir und dir zu analysieren *Muhhahahahah*!


----------



## Matze (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin dan weg.
PEAZ


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Februar 2008)

Hau rein, ich sitz hier noch ne' Stunde.


----------



## Chimaira (18. Februar 2008)

Morgen leutz,

wie geht wie stehts ? Sitze seit fast ner Stunde auf Arbeit ... habe erst eine South Park Folge gesehen. ^^ --> LoL. Das gehört irgendwie zum Morgen dazu ^^

GReeze Chimaira


----------



## Dorschty (18. Februar 2008)

Es ist Montag Morgen und du fragst, wie es uns geht?!  Ich will wieder zurück in mein warmes kuscheliges Bett...*heul*

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Chimaira (18. Februar 2008)

jo naja ... will auch lieber schlafen ... aber das geht nunmal nicht ^^

Aber wozu hat man denn einen Nintendo DS mit Video Player Funktion?

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Dorschty (18. Februar 2008)

LOL....was arbeitest du denn, das du sowas machen kannst? Ich würde dafür hier wahrscheinlich standrechtlich erschossen werden oder so!


----------



## kaMii (18. Februar 2008)

Na du hast es gut, in der Arbeit South Park schaun...

Bin zwar eben erst gekommen würde aber dennoch gerne noch 1-2 Std. schlafen.


----------



## maza (18. Februar 2008)

Morgen!
Ja der Montag ist immer wieder eine Wonne!
Und no net mal gfrühstückt


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2008)

Peace in Freunde der Sonne.

Wow, auf einmal werden ganz neue Stimmen hier laut, wenn man mal nicht im Thread ist ^^. Hab grad Unterricht vor dem PC


----------



## Dorschty (18. Februar 2008)

Tja... wenn einem tierisch langweilig ist... und das ist es mir!  passt das doch in den Thread! 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## maza (18. Februar 2008)

Mir is au langweilig.. machts mal was


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2008)

Langeweile?
Seid froh, dass ihr nicht hier im Unterricht jetzt seid


----------



## maza (18. Februar 2008)

Unterricht is viel besser.. da muss ma wenigstens nix machen ausser aufpassen !!


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2008)

Aber wnn ich das tue, dann schlafe ich ja gleich !


----------



## maza (18. Februar 2008)

Ja aber, schlafen kannst ja dann so oder so


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2008)

Ihr wart ja fleißig. ^^


----------



## Stigma (25. Februar 2008)

Toll 

Das ist mir mahl langweilig und keiner ist da!


----------



## kaMii (26. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Dorschty (26. Februar 2008)

Moin moin


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Heute gibts wieder unterstüzung aus der Berufsschule ^^


----------



## Dorschty (26. Februar 2008)

mir is soooo stink langweilig....


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen. Ich bin kaputt....hab gestern noch ewig mit meinem Mitbewohner Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Filme geguckt....


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2008)

Von Filme gucken bist du kaputt? Ich war gestern 4 Stunden im Fintnessstudio, ich bin kaputt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2008)

Kaputt im Sinne von "müde, schlapp". Hab nicht soviel Schlaf bekommen.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2008)

Oh Gott, erzähle jetzt nichts über wenig Schlaf! Die Moinitorstrahlung brennt richtig in den Augen...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2008)

Ach, ich ratz hier gleich weg. In der Berufsschule kann ich wenigstens schlafen.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2008)

also ich bin dann mal weg, wir spielen jetzt alle Quake 3 11.

PeazZ


----------



## kaMii (26. Februar 2008)

Ich bin eigtl. topfit, aber das andauernde starren auf den Monitor und die fehlende Bewegung sind für den Körper auch nicht so der Hit...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2008)

Puh, freu ich mich auf die Mittagspause...


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen....


----------



## kaMii (27. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

"Arbeit, Arbeit." 
_(beliebiger Peon)_


----------



## kaMii (27. Februar 2008)

Spielst wohl viel Warcraft3, oder Ex1tus?

"Work done" oder "Job done" heißt glaub ich auch einer der englischen Version.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

Nö, eigtl nur auf LANs, aber die Sprüche sind so geil (Was ihr wolle?).


----------



## Klein0r (27. Februar 2008)

kaMii hat gesagt.:


> Spielst wohl viel Warcraft3, oder Ex1tus?
> 
> "Work done" oder "Job done" heißt glaub ich auch einer der englischen Version.



Ich glaube dieses "Arbeit arbeit" kommt, wenn man den Peon auswählt  Da würde es wenig sinn machen wenn er sagt das er fertig ist?! Aber ka kenne die englische version nicht so. Aber da gibts ja auch total viele Sprüche... "Sofoooooooooooort"


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

"Für was fürn Ork ihr mir halten?"


----------



## kaMii (27. Februar 2008)

"Work done" bzw. "Job done" sagen die menschlichen Arbeiter bei der englischen Version wenn sie ein Gebäude erstellt haben 

Die Srpüche in Warcraft3 sind teilweise schon sehr derb


----------



## Klein0r (27. Februar 2008)

Nen Peon sagt glaube ich "Arbeit abgeschlossen" - mit seiner geilen Betonung 
Oh man 2 Jahre nich gespielt aber man kann sich genau erinnern...


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

Jop, auch an was man sich allgemein so erinnert. Da ist soviel Quark dabei....und das wichtige muss man immer und immer wieder reinboxen und dann vergisst man es trotzdem wieder. 

Und da erzähl mir noch einer das das Gehirn der beste Computer ist ^^.


----------



## Klein0r (27. Februar 2008)

Is leider richtig!

Ich könnte dir auch bestimmt noch die Wirkung jedes Parameters meiner config.cfg von cs1.6 nennen  Dabei hab ich die auch schon 2 Jahre nichmehr auf gehabt - wenn nich sogar noch länger...

Aber die dinge die einen interessieren kann man sich eh besser merken 
Wenn ich an Wirtschaft denke der letzten 3 Jahre siehts da schon anders aus


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich war auch mal ein cfg-Freak, aber ich hab gemerkt das man dadurch nicht unbedingt besser wird^^.

Ob die Wirtschaft der letzten 3 Jahre so wichtig ist?^^ Ich weiß noch das die Games die Filme im Umsatz überholt haben.


----------



## Klein0r (27. Februar 2008)

Ich meinte damit Wirtschaft als Schulfach (11-13 Klasse und immo Berufsschule).
Davon hat man sooooo viel vergessen (wovon ich aber schon immer glaubte es sei sinnlos).

Ist es auch  Insgeheim!


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2008)

Bei Wirtschaft und Sozialkunde, kommt es zu 95% auf den Lehrer an. Eigentlich interessiert mich das schon, aber wenn mir das in trockener Form vor den Latz geknallt wird, dann finde ich die Zeit besser in Schlafen investiert. 

In der Realschule hatten wir einen Lehrer der Sozialkunde echt gut, witzig und einfach fröhlich rübergebracht hat. Jetzt in der Berufsschule haben wir einen .....puuuh, da schlaf ich lieber^^.


----------



## Stigma (28. Februar 2008)

Unser Erfolg:



> *Bundesverfassungsgericht schafft neues Grundrecht auf digitale Intimsphäre*
> 
> 27. Februar 2008 (presse@ccc.de)
> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat heute dem nordrheinwestfälischen Verfassungsschutzgesetz, das die sog. Online-Durchsuchung von Computern und anderen informationstechnischen Systeme erlauben sollte, eine deutliche Absage erteilt. Zugleich definierten die Richter ein neues Grundrecht, das den Bürger in seinem digitalen Leben weitgehend vor dem Zugriff des Staats schützt.
> ...


----------



## Stigma (28. Februar 2008)

Für lesefaule die Audio-Datei: http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr132.html


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Bin wieder da ^_^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Morgen, na endlich...^^ Hier war ja nix los.

@ stigma: Irgendwie war mir das klar, das verstößt doch so klar gegen das GG, das konnte garnicht durchkommen.


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Klingt so als hätte ich hier wohl wenig verpasst ^^.

Dann mal gleich wieder ne schlecht Nachricht für dich Ex1tus: Am Mittwoch bin ich schon wieder nicht da, Zwischenprüfung


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Da haben sie wohl alle das Schreiben verlernt... :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Is blöd wenn nur 2 regelmäßig hier reinschauen. Viel Glück für deine Zwischenprüfung, ich hab da noch ein bisschen Zeit....^^


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Danke.

Hmm..., wir sollten etwas gegen diese niedrige Beteiligung tun.
z.b. unter jeden Beitrag einen Link hierher setzten oder Werbebanner, Plakate, Fehrnsewerbung, über Sex diskutieren...*lufthohlen* und....


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Und dann zünden wir noch ein paar Googlebombs....


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Nein, keine Googlebombs, GoogleATOMbombs ;-]
Und dann beginnen wir unseren dunklen Kreuzug gegen die Unwissenheit der Menschheit. Mit Waffen und dem Glauben daran, dass dieser Thread die einzig richtige Kombination aus 1 und 0 darstellt werden wir alle bekehren, solange bis es nur noch Lebewesen gibt, die hier posten :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:

(Zum Hintergrund: Seit Freitag zock ich Dawn of War: Dark Crusade ^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Bruuum, quietsch, ka-wumms. Zeng! Boing!

(zum Hintergrund: seit Freitag hat mein IQ meine Körpertemperatur unterschritten)


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

^^

Zu geil, ^_^


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Ach ja @Stigma
Danke für die Info. Absofort seiest du "Stigma, Überbringer der Hoffnung" ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Boah, wir haben jetzt beide ein Zitat vom anderen in der Sig, wir sind schon die krassen BA-Stylers^^.


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Tja, die echten Styler müssen zusammenhalten. Na ja, auserdem waren die beiden Aussagen auch dämlich ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Das ist richtig...^^

Oh man, warum haben alle Zeitungen andere Einteilungen für ihre Kleinanzeigen? 87.5 x 57, 87.5 x 60.2, 90 x 60. Das gibts doch net...


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Wieso ist das schlimm? Musst du Anzeigen da reinsetzen und darfst sie jedesmal neu machen?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Naja, das wäre wieder eine Zeitverschwendung gewesen... Aber jetzt war gerade mein Chef da und hat mich gefragt was ich imo so machen und dann als ich das mit den Anzeigen gesagt habe, hat der geguggt wie ein Eimer und hat dann gesagt, ich soll das nicht machen. Das is zwar schon nen Monat her das ich den Auftrag gekriegt habe, aber der eilte nicht und es kamen immerzu eilende Aufträge. Naja, auch nicht schlecht, hab ich mehr Zeit für andere Sachen^^.


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Zum Beispiel Zeit, mit mir hier weiterhin über völlig sinnlosen Schwachsinn zu diskutiren 

Wo wir dabei sind: Juhu, 600 Beiträge ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Ich hab erst die 200er Grenze überschritten. Ich helf nich so vielen Leuten (als) wie du bzw. lass mir nicht von so vielen helfen .


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Du verstehst das falsch, dass heißt nur, dass ich schon 600-mal Werbung für diesen Thread gemacht habe ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Achso, sorry.

Achja, was ich noch erwähnen wollte. Da ich immer noch keinen wirklichen Bartwuchs habe, hab ich mich einer Intensivkur unterzogen. Auf das sich meine rar gesäten Barthaare vermehren mögen.


----------



## Matze (3. März 2008)

Hä? Wie soll ich das verstehen? Glaubst du mir etwa nicht?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2008)

Wieso sollte ich dir nicht glauben?^^


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

@Ex1tus
kam so rüber


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Morgen.

Olééé, der Wecker ist in der Nacht stehen geblieben....aber ich glaub es hat keiner mitgekriegt das ich verschlafen hab....


@ um Gottes Willen, das war keine Absicht :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Was? Du sagst du bist 2 Stunden zu spät und keiner hats gemerkt? :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Ja, ich bin hier mit ein paar anderen im einem anderen Gebäude und die die im selben Büro sitzt, ist komischerweise nicht da und mit den anderen hab ich fast kein Kontakt. Außerdem hat mein Chef angerufen und wollte was und hat das mit keinem Wort erwähnt.

Aber ich bin ja kein Beer, ich streich 2 von meinen Überstunden.

edit: hehe, ich wollte eigentlich Be"s-wort"er schreiben....


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Löblich, löblich.
Und jetzt weiter nach dem Motte:" Jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt, wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt !" ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Jawoll, Mittagspause mach ich aber trotzdem^^.


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Na klar, die Mittagspause ist doch der mit abstand schwerste Teil des Arbeitstages. Immer dieser Entspannungsdruck ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

"Mit-dem-Kopf-durch-die-Wand-entspannen", ach ich lauf in der Mittagspause schön heim und ess gemütlich.


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß, bei mir gibts hardcorenahrungsaufnahme im Betrieb ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Mhhh, ich müsste mal wieder einkaufen und aufspülen. Mein Mittagessen war nämlich Müsli. Gegessen hab ich es aus einer Salatschüssel^^.


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

^^
Klingt ja so als hätte sich das nach hause gehen richtig gelohnt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Naja, das Essen hat mir ca. 1 € gekostet....^^


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Sehr gut, ein Optimist.
Wäre ja auch übel, müsste ich den Thread mit einem Emo am Leben halten  ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Emos...hehe. Ich schau zwar ein bisschen wie einer aus, aber ich bein kein Deprimän. Trauer und Depris sind bei mir nicht fast nicht zu finden . Der vorherrschende Gemütszustand ist eigentlich immer Müdigkeit^^.


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Müde... ja bin ich auch öfter mal. Mein vorherrschender Gemühtszustand ist allerdings sehr variabel...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Gib mir mal bitte n' Tipp, wo kann man am We in Bamberg hin? Kneipen, Bars, Discos...wurst....Hast du da einen Gehimtipp oder so?

Oder vielleicht ist es bei mir wie bei der Regierung mit der FDP. Egal wie ich drauf bin, die Müdigkeit ist immer dabei. Achja, warst du am Sonntag artig wählen?


----------



## Matze (4. März 2008)

Also da fragst du den falschen. Die ganzen Discos bei uns in der Gegend, gehen mir allmälich auf die Eier. Meine Lieblingskneipe hat zugemacht. Es kommt halt auch immer drauf an, ich denk schon allein von der Beschallung gehen unsere Meinungen auseinander, oder? ^^


Klar war ich wählen. Ich muss doch jede Gelegenheit nutzen, den großen in den mit Fettaufgequollenen Sitzfleischbacken zu treten


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2008)

Hehe, ich geb ganz ehrlich zu, das ich bei meinem Gemeinderat in Stockheim die CSU-Liste angekreuzt habe^^. Was ich aber auf einer höheren Ebene niemals machen würde... Aber bei uns ging es im Endeffekt eh nur darum ob sie ein Bergbaumuseum bauen oder nicht. (CSU - eher nein, SPD - eher ja)...

Naja, Discos sind nicht so gaaanz mein Ding. Aber ich hör mir schon ziemlich viel Zeugs an. Wobei natürlich am liebsten Sachen aus der Hardcoreecke.


----------



## jacko_1987 (4. März 2008)

Krass!! 
Das nenn ich mal ein Thema 
Aber ich glaube, dass ich hier im Moment ganz gut aufgehoben bin.
Sitz gerade in der Firma und langweile mir den Ar*** weg

Wie viel Glück doch nur die ganzen Schüler haben

MfG


----------



## Stigma (4. März 2008)

Warum das den? Die Schüler haben immer Glück. Sich seinen Popo wund zu sitzen ist bezahlbar, Wissen aber nicht! Die (meisten) Schüler machen das freiwillig und bekommen dafür kein Geld.

_P.S. Dein Name erinnert mich daran das Michael Jackson bald ein neues Album mit anderen guten Musikern raus bringt!_


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (5. März 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> _P.S. Dein Name erinnert mich daran das Michael Jackson bald ein neues Album mit anderen guten Musikern raus bringt!_



Schließt ein, dass Jacko auch ein guter Musiker ist?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2008)

Irgendjemand_1 hat gesagt.:


> Schließt ein, dass Jacko auch ein guter Musiker ist?



^^.

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2008)

Puhh. Vorhin eine E-Mail bekommen: "Kannst du das bitte öffnen und so machen das es andere öffnen können?" Anhang xxx.dat

Mhhh ok, was ist bitte eine dat-Datei? Illustrator, geht nicht. PS, geht nicht. ID, geht nicht. Distiller, geht nicht. IrfanView, geht nicht. Gegoogelt...rausgefunden das es sehr viele Anwendungen gibt die *.dat nutzen. Zwei exotische Programme runtergeladen die mit *.dat arbeiten. Geht nicht. Gegoogelt, im Forum gesucht. Nichts gefunden....

Dann hatte ich eine Idee, die kam mir zwar hirnrissig vor, aber ich hatte bis dahin schon fast eine halbe Stunde verschwendet um eine Datei zu öffnen. xxx.dat in xxx.psd umgenannt, zack, schon ging es. 

Warum nennt jemand ne' psd in dat um? Oder gibt es da einen logischen Grund?


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (5. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Puhh. Vorhin eine E-Mail bekommen: "Kannst du das bitte öffnen und so machen das es andere öffnen können?" Anhang xxx.dat
> 
> Mhhh ok, was ist bitte eine dat-Datei? Illustrator, geht nicht. PS, geht nicht. ID, geht nicht. Distiller, geht nicht. IrfanView, geht nicht. Gegoogelt...rausgefunden das es sehr viele Anwendungen gibt die *.dat nutzen. Zwei exotische Programme runtergeladen die mit *.dat arbeiten. Geht nicht. Gegoogelt, im Forum gesucht. Nichts gefunden....
> 
> ...



Siehst doch den Grund  "Kannst du das bitte öffnen und so machen das es andere öffnen können?"
Der wollt dir halt die Zeit vertreiben


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

So, jetzt nur noch den Ar*chlochtag-Donnerstag rumbringen und das WE ist nahe^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Puhh, früh bin ich immer zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Erst ab 9 kann ich effektiv arbeiten... Achja, Wochenende. Nächste Woche bin ich dann mal wieder nicht da, da hab ich Schule.


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Oh mist, dann darf ich ja den ganzen Laden hier alleine schmeisen


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Jaja, harte Arbeit...


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Ach, das werde ich schon schaffen, die Thread-Gründerin wird stolz auf mich sein ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Die könnte sich auch mal wieder blicken lassen^^.


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Eigentlich schon, die wollte doch öfter mal reinschauen, wenn sie Fragen wegen ihrem neuen Praktikum hat oder so änlich.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Der ist halt nicht langweilig...die is "busy".


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Sind wir doch (eigentlich) auch, oder nicht? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Naja.....^^ Ich schon, du nicht ^^^^

Je nachdem. Heute z. B. schau ich nur ab und zu mal vorbei....


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Oh doch, ich hab mich von der Zwischenprüfung zu erhohlen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Hehe, das stimmt. Vom Schock erholen? ^^

Mittagspause.


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Ja, aber Schock in dem Sinne, dass die Rechenaufgaben so leicht waren (teilweise nur eine Zahl minus die Andere), dass ich es erst beim 3. Anlauf geglaubt hab, dass sie so einfach zu lösen sind!:suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Kenn ich. Man stellt sich schon darauf ein, 2 Seiten mit Rechnungen vollzuschreiben und dann liest man sich die Aufgabe durch und denkt sich: "Hmm, wo haben die jetzt was versteckt?" Bis man merkt das sie wirklich stinke-einfach ist...

edit: Das hatte ich in der Mittleren Reife auch. Hatte dann aber zum Schluss trotzdem nur ne 3, weil ich das ganze Jahr nicht wirklich aufgepasst habe und mir dann eines von drei Themengebieten voll reingeprügelt hab und eines einigermaßen konnte. Vom anderen hatte ich eigtl. null Ahnung.


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Glück gehabt .
Was mich an der einen Rechnung so verwirrt hat, ist dass sie so einfach war, dass ein 1 Klässler sie im Kopf rechnen kann, ich aber fast ne halbe Seite hab um die Rechnung hinzuschreiben ...


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Hehe...da wünscht man sich dann fast ne eindeutige Aufgabe, auch wenn sie schwieriger ist .


Ey, mit Glück hat das nichts zu tun! Das war für mich eine Meisterleistung! Physik hab ich ja auch noch gelernt. Englisch und Deutsch net, das wär ja noch schöner^^.


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Ich hatte damals in BWP einen Lehrer, der hat so 4 - 6 geschrieben,...pro Halbjahr.
Da war man dann irgendwie schon mehr vorbereitet ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Huh? 4-6 was?


----------



## Matze (6. März 2008)

Kein Witz. Aber wenigstens hat man was dabei gelernt.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2008)

Ich hab eine coole Band entdeckt....Zieh dir das mal rein, "brokencyde!"....

edit: vor allem "get low". Aber jetzt mach ich Schluss. Jetzt gehts heim...


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Endlich Freitag !


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Morgen.

Ich weiß nicht ob du überhaupt den Plural benutzen musst .

Freitag ist klasse.


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Damit Matzes Plural stimmt sag ich mal... Morgen ! ^^


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Na ja, soweit ich weiß gibt es einige, die DEN THREAD NUR MITLESEN und sich anscheinend NICHT TRAUEN hier auch MAL ZU POSTEN.

Hauptsache der Tag geht heute schnell rum, hab so viel was ich am Wochenende machen will.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Morgen...ich hab gedacht ich schau hier auch mal rein...als dauernd im WoW Forum rumzugammeln^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

WER MACHT DENN SOWAS? Nur mitlesen und nicht posten? GEHT JA GARNICHT.

Was hast du denn vor? Ich geh Freitag auf ein Konzert und Sa auf einen Geburtstag...


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Juhu! Doch jemand der sich mal traut zu schreiben. Willkommen!

@Ex1tus
Weiß noch nicht genau wann was, aber auf jedenfall irgendwann ins Tonstudio (Hab endlich neue Ideen), ins Fittnessstudio (war die Woche faul), endlich neues Wii-Spiel weiterzocken (Mario Galaxy) und mich mit nem Mädel treffen.


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Hast ja viel vor in den 2 Tagen 
Also ich will am WE nen bissl chillen und mich mal an nen paar Programmierthemen versuchen  Vielleicht auch nen bissl Kilerspiele mit Kumpels zocken


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Ich werde neue PS3 Spiele Zocken^^

Mal nen Kumpel besuchen gehen, denn ich seit sicher nen Jahr nicht mehr gesehen hab und etwas WoW und Cod4 spielen


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

@hammet
Na ja, das geht schon ^^. Hab ja noch vergessen zu erwähenen, dass bestimmt irgendjemand noch am Samstag einen guten Vorschlag macht, was Abends geht ^^


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

hmmm WoW und CoD 4...mag ich beises nicht. 
Ich spiel eher CS:S, wobei ich das auch nur zocke, weil ich es gut kann und es nen paar Kumpels spielen 
Naja bei mir kommt am Samstag keiner vorbei und macht Vorschläge   Bin für meien Ausbildung hierher gezogen und hab noch keinenso wirklich kennengelernt   Mal schaun wie sich das noch so weiterentwickelt *g*  <---Kellerkind   ;-)


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

ich weiß nicht CS mag ich garnicht mehr...hab ich frpher gerne hin und wieder gespielt....aber ist irgendwie so langweilig und man hat nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Ich mag die genannten Spiele von euch beiden nicht 
Das beste Spiel der Welt ist sowieso Metroid Prime 3: Corruption!

@hammet
Na dann raus, ab ins Nachtleben und vieleicht nicht daheim schlafen  is sowieso ein besseres 2-Player Game, als alles digitale ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

@ matze: Du Schlingel. ^^

@ otaku: Ich will Cod4 jetzt auch endlich haben... WoW hab ich die Lust verloren. Das glaubt man zwar nicht, aber is so. (59 tauren shaman) CS:S wird natürlich langweilig wenn man es nur public zoggt.

@ hammet: Ich bin auch für meine Ausbildung hierher gezogen. Aber ich kenn schon ein paar. Darfst dann halt nicht ganz so "kellerkindig" sein^^.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

@Ex1tus
Na ja, "sozialer In/und Output" ;-]
Ach ja hast du es gemerkt? Wir sind hier doch nicht allein


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Naja WoW mochte ich noch nie  CoD4 war der Einzelspieler ganz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Metroid Prime hab ich noch nie gespielt, aber bis jetzt fast nur Gutes gehört hmm.
CS:S Public spiel ich sowieso (wenn es geht) nie  Bin da dann doch eher für Ligaspiele usw. 
Jaja das alte Kellerkindsyndrom  nur schwer zu heilen


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Cod4 ist schon geil...besonders im Multiplayer....

da kann man Ränge aufsteigen und somit neue Waffen freischalten. Dann kann man Waffen skillen, wodurch man neue Bemalung oder neues Zielfernrohr für die Waffe bekommt^^

Und man kann seine eigene Waffenzusammenstellung machen. Ist einfach nur witzig^^

WoW weiß ich grad selbst nicht, ob ich weiter spiel....wird irgendwie so öde


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Erlich gesagt finde ich, dass Ego-Shooter immer ähnlicher werden. Ist finde fast alles nur noch das Gleiche. Deshalb zock ich zurzeit Dawn Of War Dark Crusade und freu mich auf die Fortsetzung.

Aber bei all dem gezogge, gibt es da Wochenende nicht bessere Sachen die man unternehmen kann?!


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Da hat wohl jeder siene eigenen Vorstellungen, aber Unrecht hast du nicht ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Erlich gesagt finde ich, dass Ego-Shooter immer ähnlicher werden. Ist finde fast alles nur noch das Gleiche. Deshalb zock ich zurzeit Dawn Of War Dark Crusade und freu mich auf die Fortsetzung.
> 
> Aber bei all dem gezogge, gibt es da Wochenende nicht bessere Sachen die man unternehmen kann?!



Der Pc bleibt bei mir heute und morgen eh aus. Erst Sonntag abend wieder (Training^^). Left 4 Dead wird mal wieder was neues.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Kennt jemand von euch die Sendung "GameOne" auf MTV?
Da haben sie mal einen guten Beitrag gebracht zum Thema alle Spiele werden gleich (kann man auf MTV.de irgendwo sehen).
Und zwar sollten sich die Entwickler mal was neues einfallen lassen.
Z.b.: Man nehme ein bekanntes bewärtest Genre wie z.b EgoShooter und lasse das wichtigste weg. ^^ Hat sogar schon mal funktioniert -> "Portal"


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Und bei einem Rollenspiel lässt man die Items und Charakterentwicklung weg. Aber dann müsste man trotzdem noch eine gute Idee haben (wie bei Portal).

Alle Spiele gleich? Das glaub ich nicht. Da musst du mich erstmal überzeugen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Aber stimmt schon...Ego Shooter sind gleich....man schießt mit ner Waffe, um Gegner zu töten^^


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Die Sendung hab ich glaube ich gesehen. Da ging es doch darum, dass es keien neuen Ideen gibt, sondern nur versucht wird die Grafik zu verbessern oder?
Naja Unrecht haben sie nicht. Hab mehrer Rollenspiele ausprobiert, die in letzter Zeit rauskamen, keins hat mich mehr als ne halbe Stunde gefesselt. Das war bei früheren Spielen eindeutig anders. 
Portal war schon ganz lustig  Aber ich steh eh mehr so auf MMORPGs usw. wo man noch Kontakt zu anderen Menschen hat, so ganz allein im Kämmerchen SinglePlayer zocken is auch nicht das Wahre


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

@ otaku: Ja, wenn man es minimalisiert sagt. Aber du willst doch damit nicht z. B. UT mit Swat4 vergleichen.

@ hammet: Kommt auf das Spiel an. Ich spiel auch selten SP, aber Stalker fesselt mich in letzter Zeit doch...


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Ok ich habe nicht gesagt, dass alle Spiele gleich sind, sonder sie nähern sich gegenseitig immer näher an.
Mein Eindruck:
In so gut wie jedem Ego-shooter geht es um irgendeinen Welt oder Universen-Krieg. 75% spielen im 2 Weltkrieg (Sie Medal of Honor, alles das Selbe mit immer neuer Grafik!)

Oder noch schlimmer: Rennspiele. Hier neue Grafik, da bessere Schadenssimulation und doch bleibt es ein im Kreis-gefahre, mit oder ohne andere Autos. Die sind finde ich alle zu kotzen langweilig. Auch wenns dumm klingt aber Mario Kart zeigt wie mans richtig macht. Das macht noch Spaß und braucht keinen Realismus.

Insgesamt gehen mir "Realistische" Spiele sowieso auf die Eier. Wenn ich realität will, dann geh ich aus dem Haus. Wenn ich spiele, dann will ich was unwirckliches, faszinierendes, Fantasy. Alles andere habe ich, wenn ich mich neben einem Monitor umschaue.


Puh. Ich denke ich sollte einen Blog aufmachen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Jop, anscheinend hast du einiges loszuwerden .

Naja, z. B. Swat 4 ist "realistisch" aber wann hat man schonmal die Möglichkeit Leute anzuschreien: "GET DOWN!" und wenn sie nicht kooperien sie mit Pfefferspray zu besprühen (oder tasern^^). Aber ich versteh was du meinst, mir gehen auch fast alles "realistische Spiele" aufn Keks. Mario Kart auf'm SNES ist sowieso immer noch das beste Spiel. Für den PC gibt es "Kart Rider" für lau, ist ein Klon, aber ein guter.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Darum find ich Cod 4 so gut....mal ein wenig anderer Ego Shooter von der Machart....etwas aktueller gegen Arabischen Dikator oder so gehts^^

Aber das stimmt schon....früher hatten die Spiele einfach Style....heute nur noch Grafikstyle meistens.


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Hui, ja ich mag realistische Grafik auch ned so. Das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab war Oblivion, das hab ich angemacht und schon der Anblick der Grafik sagte mir "Spiel dieses Spiel nicht"  Das sieht alles viel zu steril aus. Ich mag zB Grafik von Neverwinter Nights 2 (klar, die passt nicht in jedes Spiel, aber für das genre ganz gut). Bei Grafik gehören für mich die Effekte dazu, wenn irgendwo einen Zauber wirke dann möchte ich, dass es schön leuchtet und nicht, dass es möglichst real wirkt 
Beim Vergleich von Ego-Shootern darf man nicht das Gameplay vergessen  Klar man schießt überall etwas tot, aber allein die unterschiedlichen Waffen (deren streuung, Vorteile usw) machen doch einen Shooter aus. Und auch die Möglichkeiten, die man neben dem Töten noch hat (siehe Postal und Stalker).
Ganz wichtig ist mir auch die Story in Games (kommt natürlich aufs Spiel selbst an..wer brauch bei MarioKart schon Story? ^^), aber ein Rollenspiel muss eine gute Story haben.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Eine ganz einfache Frage:
Sagt mir ein Spiel aus heutiger Zeit, dass an Monky Island 1 rankommt?
Ich habs erst kürzlich wieder gespielt und mich fast totgelacht. Es scheint alls hätten sich die Entwickler bei jedem Pixel etwas besonderes Überlegt. Irgendwie lieg in diesem Speiel mehr Liebe zum Spiel ansich, alls in allen heutigen Games zusammen!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Ich mag Adventures nicht^^.


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

@matze
Das ist gemein, du weißt doch ganz genau, dass kein neues Spiel an MonkeyIsland ran kommt. 
Wobei nwn2 da schon ziemlich nah dran ist (aber man kann ja schlecht Genreübergreifend vergleichen). Wenn man rein das Genre betrachtet wäre Jack keane auch noch weit mit vorne   oder auch Dreamfall.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

War ja nur ein Beispiel ^^.
Also wenn ich heute die Zeit dazu habe (ja klar, am WE) such ich zuhause mal paar Links raus und machen einen Blog auf.


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Links wovon?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Ich hab schon einen tollen Titel...."Früher war alles besser! 11einself"


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Links wovon?



Von vergleichen von Spielen, von den GameOne Folgen usw... was sich halt so dazu findet.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

....und das früher alles klasse war, und heutzutage alles gleich und von schlechter spielerischer Qualität ist. ^^^^


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Meist du Vergleich alt<->neu? Vielleich find ich ja auch was, wenn dann schick ichs dir per pm.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Ok, wär nett.
Na ja, dass heute alles schlecht ist, darf man nicht sagen. Eher, dass der Durchschnitt gesunken ist.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Mhh, verdammt. Matze lässt sich nicht provozieren. Ich versteh dich, aber solche "Spieleperlen" kommen immernoch raus. Das ist vielleicht auch subjektiv. Das erste Spiel auf meinem eigenen PC war Hell-Copter, und ich fand das superklasse. Vor einem Jahr hab ich es auf einem "Retrotrip" mal wieder installiert und fand es schlecht^^ (Mario Kart gefällt mir immernoch).


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mhh, verdammt. Matze lässt sich nicht provozieren


Hab grad so ne Objektive Phase, normalerweise, kann sich über dieses Thema Stunden unterhalten ^^


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Woahh ich will nach Hause -.- Keine Lust mehr auf dieses HTML-JSP-WasAuchImmer-Zeugs. :X
Und das nur weil einer urlaub nimmt und der andere krank ist .


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Ich auch, hab auch grad keineni Bock auf Java mehr. Aber ich hab mir gestern paar neue Songs auf den MP3 Player gezogen. Da geht alles viel leichter


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Ich hab da was, gegen Langeweile:

Esoterische Programmiersprachen

^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Hast dir die Band mal angehört?


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Wenn man denn Musik hören könnte, würde mir auch gern was durchlesen, aba da sitzt neben mir son Betreuer, der hat was dagegen -.-

Was hört ihr dnen so für Musik?


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Nö, hab des erst heute gesehen und auf der Arbeit kann ich net drauf.

Ich bin bei Programmierern eine Ausnahme, ich höhre HipHop


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Bei mir ist es Metal (dabei sämtliche Arten)


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Hauptsächlich Hardcore, aber auch andere Sachen. Bin da offen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

Ich höre grad Japanischer Pop, aber ich glaub mit Hip Hop stehste wirklicha alleine da^^

Aber zu esotherische Programmmiersprache....

es heißt doch in der Prüfung darf man in der Sprache programmieren die man will oder?

Hatte eigentlich schonmal wer probiert ein leeres Blatt abzugeben, um dann zu sagen, dass er in Whitespace programmiert hat?


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> es heißt doch in der Prüfung darf man in der Sprache programmieren die man will oder?
> 
> Hatte eigentlich schonmal wer probiert ein leeres Blatt abzugeben, um dann zu sagen, dass er in Whitespace programmiert hat?



^^^^^^^^
Zu Geil ^^


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Grad erst den Link mit den Programmiersprechen entdeckt. Also die find ich schon sehr nett, allein dass es standartmäßig nur 90% wahscheinlichkeit hat, dass es funktioniert. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java2K 
Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt in welcher Sprache Windows wirklich geschrieben ist ^^


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Grad erst den Link mit den Programmiersprechen entdeckt. Also die find ich schon sehr nett, allein dass es standartmäßig nur 90% wahscheinlichkeit hat, dass es funktioniert. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java2K
> Ich glaub ich weiß jetzt in welcher Sprache Windows wirklich geschrieben ist ^^



rofl^^

Da bekommt Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ein ganz neuer Gesichtspunkt^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

So, ich werd dann erstmal Mittag machen. Und am Tag der Gesundheit mach ich einen auf Rebell und ess was ungesundes! Muhahaha!


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Werde dann auch langsam Mittag machen.
Ist heute Tag der Gesundheit?


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Tag der Gesundheit? Noch nie davon gehört ^^
Naja Mittag werd ich auch demnächst machen, mal schaun wann die andern Leuts hier mit ihrer Arbeit soweit sind, dass sie ne Pause machen können


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Heutzutage ist doch jeder Tag ein Tag der "irgendwas". Tag der Frauen ist glaub ich heute auch noch.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (7. März 2008)

ne der ist morgen^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Ich glaub der ist eher jeden Tag. ^^^^


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

oO
Ich kann mir schon keine Geburstage merken, das soll ich mir auch noch irgendwelche "Tage des XY" merken? ^^ Mir reicht schon, das ich meine Pin behalten kann


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> oO
> Ich kann mir schon keine Geburstage merken, das soll ich mir auch noch irgendwelche "Tage des XY" merken? ^^ Mir reicht schon, das ich meine Pin behalten kann



Signed. Geht mir genauso. Die einzigen Geburstage die ich nicht vergesse, sind die von Eltern und Geschwister. Alle anderen vergess ich.


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Ich geselle mich der Runde an. Ich bin eine Person die jeden Tag Geburtstag hat! Das ist einfach zu merken und mir geht es immer gut.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin eine Person die jeden Tag Geburtstag hat!



Dann möchte ich nicht wissen wie alt du bist


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Über 8000 ist er auf jeden Fall^^.


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Damit will ich sagen das ich jeden Tag so lebe als währ es mein letzter. Weihnachten, Ostern, Geburtstag sowie Valentinstag alles totale doof. Ich habe mich und meine mitmenschen jeden Tag lieb, Geschenke gibt es gelegentlich, halt wenn es passt oder wenn es sich so ergibt, aber nicht zu einer bestimmten Zeit an einem bestimmten Ort, nur weil die Kultur es uns so vorschreibt.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

War ja nur ein Witz 
Hast schon Recht mit deiner Einstelltung


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Ich surfe gerade noch auf MTV. Kennt Ihr eine Seite die optisch ansprechend ist? Eine Seite wo ihr sagt WOW wie cool. Eine Seite wo euch die Augen rausfallen.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Kennt Ihr ... Eine Seite wo euch die Augen rausfallen.



Ja, der Mittelteil des Playboys ^^

Ne im ernst, keine Ahnung, wofür brauchst du das?


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ja, der Mittelteil des Playboys ^^


Schäm dich



> Ne im ernst, keine Ahnung, wofür brauchst du das?


Ich brauche neue *Inspirationen*


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Mir fällt gerade auf das neben dem grünen Quadrat eine 0 steht. Komischerweise stand dort mahl eine 2? Seltsam! Renommee wurde auf zurückgesetzt.

 Ob da ein Administrator was gemacht hat


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

http://www.derbauer.de zB? Aber die kennst du sicher schon.
Ansonsten hmm team-helix.webcomsult.de, wobei ich denke, dass du sowas nicht gemeint hast


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

derbauer ist eine schöne Seite, aber welchen zweck hat sie? Die übrigen Seiten werde ich mir gleich noch anschauen. Danke hammet, sowas meinte ich ungefähr.


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Du meintest ja du willst eine Seite mit "WOW-Effekt" und da is derbauer.de ja genau richtig  Auch wenn die Seite nicht wirklich einen Zweck erfüllt (außer die Firma dahinter zu repräsentieren). Kenn leider wenig von solchen Seite, es gibt einige, die sehen gut aus, aber es fehlt der "WOW-Effekt"


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Der WOW-Effekt konnte ich leider nicht finden. Dafür habe ich den WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-Effekt gefunden. Als das Gesicht unerwartet aus dem Menü kam und mich anbrüllte erschrak ich und musste aufstehen und einen Schritt zurückmachen. Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet. Mein Adrenalinpegel ist explodiert.


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Naja das ist ja ne neue Version von der Seite, die Version davor fand ich besser. Naja so wirklich haut einen die Seite nicht vom Hocker, das ist richtig. Aber das liegt eher daran, dass man schon ziemlich viel gesehen hat und kaum was Neues findet (so gehts mir zumindest). Es gibt allerdings nur wenig gut gemacht Seiten.


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Hab mich mittlerweile satt gesehen. 

ps: Im Gästebuch sagte schon einer das die alte Seite/Version besser sei! Er ist der selben Meinung wie du.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

Vermutlich war es er selbst, der den Eintrag gemacht hat ^^.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal eine schöne Zusammenstellung innovativer Websites gesehen, aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal eine schöne Zusammenstellung innovativer Websites gesehen, aber ich finde sie nicht mehr.


Ach, ist doch egal. Zerbrich dir nicht den Kopf darüber.


----------



## Matze (7. März 2008)

So, so langsam ist bei mir Feierabend. Ich sagen dann schon mal tschüs und schönes Wochenende Freunde des Mondes


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Jop, hau rein. Ich muss hier noch 30 Minuten bleiben.


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Wünsche ich dir auch. Mein Wochenende fing heute um 12 an. Muss aber morgen arbeiten.


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss hier noch 30 Minuten bleiben.


Warum das den?


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

Jo Tschau Tschau 
Ich muss auch noch 30 min hier bleiben  Arbeitstag ist erst 17 Uhr zu Ende und ich hab keine Gleitzeit @.@
Und nein ich war nicht der, der das ins gästebuch geschriben hat


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

@ stigma: 





hammet hat gesagt.:


> Arbeitstag ist erst 17 Uhr zu Ende


 (Auffülltext)


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

*@ Ex1tus:*
Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen einpaar Überstunden! Diese habe ich gesammelt und mir heute ab 12, sowie nächste Woche Do & Fr komplett freigenommen.

(Warum wurde dieser Beitrag zweimal angezeigt ? ? ? )


----------



## Ex1tus (7. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung, aber du kannst ja einen löschen.


----------



## hammet (7. März 2008)

So ich mach mich dann fertig zum Rausrennen ^^ 
Man liest sich am Montag weider ! Vielleicht


----------



## Stigma (7. März 2008)

So bin dann auch mal weg. Heute Abend soll es noch ins Theater gehen. (Ich bin etwas konventionell) Eine Freundin von mir spielt eine Rolle im Stück "Tanz der Vampire". Sehenswert!

@Ex1tus:
Das ja was ganz neues! Wusste ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Bin mal gesapannt wie viele Leute diese Woche hier sind...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. März 2008)

moin moin....lange ists her^^


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> ....lange ists her^^


Kommt drauf an, was man am Wochenende gemacht hat ^^


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Da will man sich am Wochenende mal erholen, kommt gut gelaunt zur Arbeit und dann heißt es "Mach dies, mach das, los los los". Da ist der Tag schon wieder gelaufen -.-

Achja und guten Morgen


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Tja hammet, so definiert sich der Montag eben ^^


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

ich mag ja viel Arbeit (wenns in die Richtung programmierung geht), aber mein jetziges Thema trifft so überhaupt nicht meinen Geschmack


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Was musst du denn mache, was dir so missfällt?


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Statistikprogrammierung für eine Webanwendung auf Basis von HTML+Java, sprich JSP.


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Also
Java = Yeah!
HTML = Bähhh!
oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Also
> Java = Yeah!
> HTML = Bähhh!
> oder wie soll man das verstehen?



und zusammen dann Yebäh oder wie?^^

Hört sich irgendwie türkisch an^^


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Oder Häbräisch ^^


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Eher:
Statistiken = bäh
HTML = igitt
Java = yeah (ohne Verbindung mit HTML ^^)

Zudem kommt hlt noch die Datenbankverbindung und...nunja...die Datenbank ansich ist nicht so intelliegent eingerichtet


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Hmm,  und nach Anime-Otaku's Definition ergibt das:

bäittye :suspekt:


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. März 2008)

Wie du kennst Betty aka Master Pain nicht?^^


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Hä? Nein, was hat das damit zu tun?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. März 2008)

Naja eigentlich nichts^^

Aber Betty der Oberbösewicht aus dem Film Kung Pow sollte man schon kennen ;-)

Wenn nicht heimgehen und sofort anschauen


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Wenn nicht heimgehen und sofort anschauen


Na dann bring das mal meinem Chef und Ausbilder bei, ich kenn ich nämlich nicht!


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Ich kenn ihn allerdings auch nicht :suspekt:


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. März 2008)

Naja eine Szene aus dem Film ist sehr bekannt in den weiten des Internets......

nennt sich die Matrix Kuh :suspekt:

Ich wart inzwischen lieber erwartungsvoll auf das Comeback Movie von Bud Spencer und Terence Hill  http://www.kino.de/news/spencer-und-hill-wiedervereint/movienews/250725.html


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Macht ihr alle Mittag, oder warum ist es so ruhig?


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Nö, bin grad am Arbeiten, Mittag kommt aber bald.


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Arbeiten? Was ist denn das? Kann man das essen? :suspekt: 

Wo ist eigentlich Exitus? Hat noch garnix geschrieben heute.


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Was das ist weiß ich auch nicht so genau. Aber aus irgend einem Grund bekomme ich Geld, wenn ich hier die Tasten auf der Tastatur in einer scheinbar sinnvollen Reihenfolge drücke 

Hab mich auch schon gewundert wo Ex1tus bleibt.
Aber da er letzte Woche schon einfach mal 2 Stunden verschlafen hatte, könnte er doch jetzt ... ;-]


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Hmm wäre möglich. Vielleicht hat er auch einen Tag urlaub oder so etwas.

Zu deiner Reihefolge auf der Tastatur fällt mir doch glatt die Folge von Simpsons ein, in der Homer zu hause arbeitet und seinen treuen Vogel die Tasten drücken lässt *g*


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

^^ Stimmt, nur errinnert mich das dann wieder an die Folge, in der er seine "Internetfimra" (Hyperkonglubglobalnet) aufmacht ^^


----------



## Dorschty (10. März 2008)

Konguglobal Hyper Mega Net, war doch der Korrekte Firmenname, der von Bill Gates zerstört wurde oder?!


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Oder so ^^.
Auf jedenfall hab ich mich weggehauen, bei Bill seinen "Schläger-Streber-Nerd"-Typen ^^


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Die Folge hab ich nicht komplett gesehen. War das die Folge wo der Comic-Nerd bei Homer ein super tolles Internet bestellen wollte? (hab leider nur die Szene gesehen )


Achja und ich bin wieder da vom Mittag ^^


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Yo genau die Folge.

So ich mach jetzt Mittag. Halt die Stellung.


----------



## hammet (10. März 2008)

Guten Hunger


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

So bin zurück.
Wow hier hat sich ja viel getan


----------



## psykochris (10. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Da es bei mir im moment eher langweilig ist, dachte ich so bei mir ich geb mal was im "Langeweile"-Thread zum besten


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

HuHu 
Naa ihr  Was geht?

Wurde gerade ne halbe stunde oder so von nem Freenet Mitarbeiter vollgelabert. Das ist schon der 3. in 2 Wochen. Darum bin ich ma wieder hier, und wollte die Meinungen von den Leuten hier wissen 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/internet-dsl-flatrate/306907-freenet.html#post1582952


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Wow, die Thread-Erschafferin 
Da hat Ex1tus aber Pech, Freitag oder so hatten wir es davon, dass du auch mal wieder vorbeischauen könntest ^^

PeaZe und willkommen in der Runde psykochris


----------



## psykochris (10. März 2008)

Danke 
Was geht bei euch so im Moment?


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Bin genervt, das ich das jetzt ausgefüllt hab.


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Ruhig bleiben. Hast ja noch 2 Wochen zum wiederrufen. Na ja, musst halt lernen Nein zu sagen, auch wenn ein Verkäufer noch so sympatisch wirkt.

@psykochris
Na arbeiten... mehr oder weniger...


----------



## psykochris (10. März 2008)

Hmm... Stress dich mal ned deswegen... Bei so einer Belagerung hätte früher oder später wohl jeder nachgegeben 
'Einfach' widerrufen...


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Lol sympathisch wohl kaum. Eher das ich genervt war und den endlich loswerden wollte. Dann hab ich gesagt das ich das dann lieber lasse und der meint so wir haben den Antrag doch schon fast fertig. Bla bla.


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Du hättest ihn mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen müssen und entweder selber total nerven oder einfach dauernd irgendwas wiederliches erzählt ^^


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Der war schon total nervös, sah jedenfalls so aus, weil ich so viel gefragt hab ^^
Hab den jetzt angerufen und direkt gesagt ich will das widerrufen, nur wie weiss ich das das dann auch echt widerrufen ist. Dann müssen die mir auch noch ne Bestätigung schicken! Was auchw ieder dauert. Das macht mich jetzt echt verrückt


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Ruhe bewahrn, so schlimm wirds schon nicht werden. Lass es dir doch von einem Zeugen bestätigen, dass der Chef von denen gesagt hat, dass es wiederrufen wurde.


----------



## MiMi (10. März 2008)

Das geile ist ja, ich kann das schriftlich auch widerrufen, dann würd ich das direkt machen. Aber das geht nur mit Kundennummer die ich ja noch net hab!

Man denkt immer das passiert ja nur den andern, mir passiert sowas nie un nu


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Was haben die denn für ein bescheuertes System?
Ich denke bevor der heute Abend angerufen hat kannst du sowieso kaum was machen.


----------



## Matze (10. März 2008)

Yuhu, gleich Feierabend!
Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Heute ist wieder einer der Ar*chlochtag: Dienstag.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

Moin  moin


welche Sonne?, dass einzigste was bei uns leuchtet sind die Deckenlampen^^

Verdammtes Sauwetter


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> welche Sonne?


Es ist hell, also sind wir auf der Sonnen zugewandeten Seite und genau zu diesem Zeitraum sind wir alle wach, also Freunde der Sonne... eigentlich sag ich das einfach gern ^^

(Außerdem ist "Freunde der Sonne" Kool Savas und Illumatic zusammen)


----------



## hammet (11. März 2008)

Guten morgen, hoffen wir, dass der Tag heute besser verläuft als der gestrige 

Wieso ist Dienstag und Donnerstag ein Ar+chlochtag?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

Dienstag verstehe ich ja....so weit weg vom Wochenende und doch wieder richtig in der Arbeit.....am Mi hat man immerhin schon wieder Aussicht auf das Wochenende^^


----------



## maza (11. März 2008)

Ja Sers....
i hab gedacht i schnei au mal wieder rein 
Machn wir mal ne Befindlichkeitsrunde....


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

Ich freu mich schon auf heute abend....Dr. House und endlich wieder Monk^^

Hoffentlich penne ich vorher nicht ein^^


----------



## hammet (11. März 2008)

Hmmm stimmt heute läuft Dr. House, leider hab ich ihn schon zu oft verpasst  Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe ihn mir heute anzugucken


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich Dr. House das Letze Mal gesehen habe. Vergess ich immer oder bin beim Training


----------



## hammet (11. März 2008)

Dr. House ist schon was schönes  Ich mag dei Sendung irgendwie, leider kommt sie nur sehr selten  



ps: 6h 56min to go


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

Na ja, einmal die Woche ist denke ich noch nicht selten.

5h 21min left...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

Ne, selten sicher nicht.....aber leider kommt davor immer dieses CSI-.-


P.S.:6h:30 to go^^


----------



## hammet (11. März 2008)

Naja schon, es gibt sendungen die kommen nicht so häufig. Aber so alle 2 Tage ne Folge DR. House wäre dann doch nicht soo schlecht 


Ich will auch so früh anch Hause Matze 

6h 45 min left


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich will auch so früh anch Hause Matze



Tja, die Vorzüge der Gleitzeit. Hab heute früher angefangen.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

Ja Gleitzeit hat schon was^^

Die spinnen die Promis: http://www.kino.de/news/mcconaughey...vienews/250792.html?quelle=rss-feed-movienews


----------



## hammet (11. März 2008)

Mittag ist doch immer wieder erfrishend  Auch wenn das Wetter etwas unangenehm ist


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

Naja, bei unserer Kantine ist das eher ernüchternd^^


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

Ja ja, Mittag ist schön, aber das Arbeiten danach ist dann noch schlimmer als vorher


----------



## hammet (11. März 2008)

Naja irgendwie schon, aber bei dir dürfte es doch nicht viel ausmachen heute, wenn du in ner Stunde schon Feierabend machst 

Kantine ahbwen wir ned, meine Kantine is der Bäcker bei Rewe oO


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

es sind noch 2h

was glaubst du wie oft ich eher zum Bäcker geh als zur Kantine^^


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

Also ich hab hier: Bäcker bei Rewe, EDKA und einen beim Aldi, sowie einen Dönerstand, 2 Metzger und in Verbindung mit den 3 Supermärkten unsere Küche ^^


----------



## hammet (11. März 2008)

Ja gut ich könnte auch in 3 verschiedene Restaurant, ner Kneipe, nem Einkaufszentrum und bei Rewe was essen  Möglichkeiten gibts ja genug 

achja ps: 2h 21 min


----------



## Matze (11. März 2008)

Boah! Heute schleicht die Zeit, noch 40 min


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. März 2008)

wo du Recht hast....bin schon am überlegen, ob ich nicht früher geh


----------



## hammet (11. März 2008)

Wuahhhh ihr seid so gemein  Ich hab nedmal Gleitzeit


----------



## Matze (12. März 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Halbzeit!


----------



## hammet (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen, leider ist noch keine Halbzeit  erst in 4 Stunden  , aber mal schaun was der Tag heute so bringt.
Und wieder hab ich Dr.House verpasst


----------



## Matze (12. März 2008)

Ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht. Aber ich hab irgendwie vergessen wie es ausgegangen ist


----------



## hammet (12. März 2008)

bist wohl vorm Ende eingeschlafen?


----------



## Matze (12. März 2008)

Nö, hab danach noch Amarican Dad geguckt und weiß noch alles ^^


----------



## Anime-Otaku (12. März 2008)

Moin moin...

zu Dr. House

Er hatte wegen Nasenbluten seine Nase gelasert, wodurch irgendwie das eine zu erklären war und da war noch was anderes.

Ich hab dann gestern mir noch kurz Dörtes Dancing angetan.....das war ja sowas von schlecht, da war ja die 300 Verarsche richtig gut dagegen^^;

aber Dr. House war wieder der beste....konnte nicht pissen und schlafen....also was macht er...setzt sich ein Katheter und nimmt Schlaffpillen oder so^^


----------



## Matze (12. März 2008)

Und wie ging das jetzt mit dem Soldaten aus?


----------



## ink (12. März 2008)

Guten Morgen ihr Pappnasen  
Mit House ist ein Phänomen:
Hab das Ende auch vergessen und ich habs 2x mitbekommen.
Das ist seltsam


----------



## Matze (12. März 2008)

Jetzt wird misteriös!


----------



## ink (12. März 2008)

Ist es zu früh für Verschwörungstheorien?
Sendet RTL Signale, die wir unterbewusst empfangen?
Tragen sie zur Verblödung und Konfusion der Zuschauer bei?
Wollen sie uns gefügig machen, dass wir als lebende Tote durch die
Gegend wandeln, programmiert auf das reagieren und unfähig
eigene Entscheidungen zu treffen?

Gleiches gilt für die Bild-Zeitung: Sind dort Zeichen zwischen den Zeilen, die
einen den Schmarrn trotzdem immer wieder kaufen lassen?


Ich brauch meinen Kaffee, das ist ja nicht gesund


----------



## Matze (12. März 2008)

@Nesk
Genau so eine Antwort wollt ich provozieren ^^ 
Aber seit einigen Tagen passieren mir merkwürdige Dinge. Erst vorgestern hat mich ein Spanier gefragt, wer  in Deutschland gerade regiert. Ich sagte ohne Nachzudenken "eine Große Koalition aus RTL, RTL 2 und SuperRTL". Erschrocken über meine Antwort habe ich sie gleich korrigert. MISTERYÖS!


----------



## hammet (13. März 2008)

Guten Morgen ihrse alle ^^

Gestern ward ihr ja ned sooo gesprächig  (gut gut ich auch nicht, hatte viel zu tun  )


----------



## Matze (13. März 2008)

Ich auch. Deswegen werde ich heute nicht so viel schreiben.
Ach ja. Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## Cherrywine (13. März 2008)

Moin... als ich aufgewacht bin, hat die Sonne geschienen. An einem so schönen Tag stehste mal früher auf, dacht ich mir, und was ist? Kaum bin ich aufgestanden, wird der Himmel dunkelgrau und gleich fängt's an zu regnen. Soll mir das irgendwas sagen?


----------



## Matze (13. März 2008)

JA!
Und zwar, dass du kein Meteorologe werden sollst  ^^


----------



## hammet (13. März 2008)

Hmm also wenn ich aufwache ist es meistens so, dass der Himmel verdunkelt ist und dann wird es irgendwann hell und die Sonne scheint mir genau isn Gesicht. Das nervt mich dann so, dass ich aufstehe und mich fertig mache -.-


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

Morgen freunde des Reggenwetters^^

wenn ich das so anschaue krieg ich richtig hunger^^ http://www.akihabaranews.com/en/new...ig+Mac+fever…+(What’s+Hot+in+Japan+Now?).html


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!



Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Morgen freunde des Reggenwetters^^






Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich das so anschaue krieg ich richtig hunger^^ http://www.akihabaranews.com/en/new...ig+Mac+fever…+(What’s+Hot+in+Japan+Now?).html



Was steht da auf der Seite? Kann des auf der Arbeit nicht angucken.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

also stehen tut da nicht viel^^

außer das momentan in Japan die Big Mäc Wochen sind,  da gibt es 3 spezielle Big Mäcs^^


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Die Japsen halt wieder 
Bic Mäc ist sowieso der schlechteste Burger bei BK. Das einzige was da schmeck ist das Chicken Zeugs. Und wenn man ein paar mal hintereinander MC gegessen hat, dass schmeckt BK auch zum kotzen ^^.

Aber mir kanns egal sein, ich fress die nächste Zeit sowieso nur Nudeln und Reis ^^


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

Ähm....BigMäc ist McDonalds^^ und nicht BK.

Naja ich gehe da eher zu BK....McDonalds schmeckt irgendwie unnatürlicher und ich hab nicht einmal erlebt, dass die Pommes dort durch sind, oder/und sie waren übersalzen-.-

Bei BK hatte ich zwar auch schon Außreißer erlebt, aber keine so gravierende^^


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

GOOOOOOD MOOOOORNING, VIETNAM! 

Ach, ist das schön, wenn der Tag mit einem Anschiß vom Chef beginnt, da weiss man gleich, das Wochenende ist gerettet.


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Ach, ist das schön, wenn der Tag mit einem Anschiß vom Chef beginnt, da weiss man gleich, das Wochenende ist gerettet.


Oh du Glückspilz .
Muss ja ein echt mieser Morgen für dich sein.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

mein Chef ist nicht mal da, dass er mich zusammen en kann....was für ne Ungerechtigkeit xD


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Oh du Glückspilz .
> Muss ja ein echt mieser Morgen für dich sein.


Och, ich nehm's mit Humor. 
Meine Hose passt nicht, die Stiefel schauen aus, meine Haare am Schädel sind zu 90% weg, ich höre schon wieder Musik bei der Arbeit... 
Jahaaa, gib's mir, ich brauch das, ich steh' da drauf! ;-]


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Stehtst wohl auf Schmerzen, wie?


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Na logisch.  Schmerz ist Mutter Naturs Mechanismus um dir mitzuteilen, dass du noch am Leben bist.


----------



## hammet (14. März 2008)

Sanfte Grüße 

Mein Chef hat Urlaub (bzw. meine bieden Chefs  ), da ist es angenehm ruhig hier 


Also von den Burgern gefällt mir nur der linke (vom Aussehen) und ich geh auch lieber zu MCDoof als zu BK. Alle sagen immer die Pommes von BK sind besser, ich finds genau umgekehrt und auch die Burger von BK schmecken nach garnix  Naja zum Glück hat nicht jeder den selben/gleichen Geschmack


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Bin deiner Burgerlichen Meinung Hammet. Nur hab ich das Bild noch nicht gesehen. Wobei ich zurzeit kaum Burger oder so was esse.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

Link direkt zum bild....kannste wenigstens das anschaue?^^
http://www.akihabaranews.com/en/news_pics/15681/Mac_Donalds_Japan_1.jpg

oder geh gleich zu Mc Japan
http://www.mcd-holdings.co.jp/news/2008/promotion/promo0313.html#anc


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Sagt mal, ist bei euch auch heute so ein total irrer und bekloppter Tag oder habe nur ich den? Liegt das am Wetter? Oder sind heute morgen zum Kaffee bundesweit Drogen verabreicht worden oder was für ein Film geht ab?


----------



## ink (14. März 2008)

Moin Moin,
großer Tag, großer Tag.
Nach einem Kurz(ent)schluss habe ich mir gedacht: Bewirb dich doch für ein
Studium an der FH Hannover, Fakultät III, Abteilung Design & Medien.
Nur Arbeiten ist doch langweilig, Abwechslung muss her.
Ein Marathon von Druckaufträgen, Rennerei, Geld ausgeben, gestalten & kleben.
(Wie unfähig Drucker sein können ist faszinierend. Drucke werden völlig versemmelt,
Formate beschnitten und völlige Fehlfarben an den Tag gelegt)
Nun liegt sie da, eine Mappe mit 18 Arbeiten, fertig zur grossen Fahrt aufs Expo-Gelände.
Leicht nervös (da Mappe das Din A2 Format leicht überschreitet, was nicht angenommen wird) und fertig sitz ich nun hier, bei Kaffee und Morgenzigarette, die auch noch meinen Kreislauf dahin rafft.

Komische Tage...

(Xylo-Kaffee, gepaart mit LSD-Zigaretten und XTC-Luft....)


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

Ich bin irgendwie immer auf "Droge".....bei der kranken Musik die ich nur höre


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

@Nesk: Danke. Ich wusste doch, dass das nicht nur bei mir so ist. 
"Of all the things that I have lost, I miss my mind the most."

@Anime-Otaku: Das wäre?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

Also gestern hab ich den ganzen Arbeitstag dieses Flash angehört 

http://www.sinn-frei.com/the-u-u-u-aua-dance-caramelldansen_4905.htm

und ansonsten hör ich japanischer Pop....allerdings kein gewöhnlicher^^.....gib mal bei youtube & Co Morning Musume ein....dann weißte was xD


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Hrrrgn... ich bin ja für einiges zu haben, aber bei diesem Japan-Kram... 'ne, da schaltet's bei mir ab. Jup, kapiert, alles klar, was du mit "krank" meinst.


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Link direkt zum bild....kannste wenigstens das anschaue?^^


Gerade Bilder sind am ehesten gespert.

Bei mir ist es heute nervig. Ich musst in einem Tag ein Programm aus dem Boden stampfen, für dass man normalerweiese mindestens 3 - 5 Tage bekommt. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wofür dieses Programm gebraucht wird und wann die Ergebnisse richtig sind. Und zur krönung: Das Programm werkelt an den Daten unseres Kunden und es darf nicht schief gehen. *Yiepie*


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Autsch, mein Beileid. So was ähnliches hatte ich gestern. Programmpatch beim Kunden - via Email und Telefon. Und dabei mussten die produktiven Datenbestände manuell angepasst werden, weil keine Zeit war, dafür schnell ein Programm zu schreiben.
Hab' Blut und Wasser geschwitzt, aber hat geklappt. Ich drück' dir die Daumen, dass du es auch hinkriegst.


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Thx.
Ist ja auch schon fertig, nur kann ich noch nicht 100% sagen dass es richtig funktionert. Aber egal was rauskommt, heute ist endlich FREITAG! ^^


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

Du armer....da gehts ja hier richtig noch....wir haben zwar nen strengen Proxy nach draußen, aber mit SSL gehts einigermaßen.

Und sonst haben wir eigentlich keinen wirklichen Websitenbeschränkung von der Technik her auferledigt bekommen.


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Nicht so wild, dafür weiß ich jetzt wie interresannt Wikipedia sein kann, auch ohne Bilder ^^^^^^


----------



## hammet (14. März 2008)

Hmm also bei uns is auch nen bissl was geblockt. Aber recht wenig und willkürlich anscheindend (wetter.de geblockt, wetter.com ned  ), aber wir sollen hier durch das Internet mitlernen und damit sind wir doch sehr frei


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Bei mir ist eigentlich nur erlaubt:
- google
- ixquick (auf meinen Wunsch)
- Leo
- dicted
- tutorials (auf meinen Wunsch)
- das Meiste, was mit Java zu tun hat
- Wikipedia
- und die Homepages unserer Kunden

Viel auswahl hab ich also nicht


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Da habe ich ja richtig Schwein, dass ich hier gleichzeitig auch noch der Hausadmin bin.
Gemecker gibt's da nur, wenn ich mal wieder Internetradio laufen lasse, weil das ja so "hochmodernes haxx0r-Teufelswerk" ist.


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Da habe ich ja richtig Schwein, dass ich hier gleichzeitig auch noch der Hausadmin bin.


Oh, JA!


CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> ...wenn ich mal wieder Internetradio laufen lasse, weil das ja so "hochmodernes haxx0r-Teufelswerk" ist.


Also, dass dein Chef oder wer das war so krank drau ist hast du ja schon erzählt, aber was sagt er dann zu normalen Radios? Findet er die Ok oder hält er sie für teuflische Strahlungsobelisken?


----------



## ink (14. März 2008)

So, ich abschiede mich nun für eine Woche.
Ab nach Hannover, Mappe abgeben und fix zum Flieger.
Ist ein Mix aus Urlaub und Arbeit eigentlich ok? 

Macht keinen Blödsinn und keine Partys feiern


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Also, dass dein Chef oder wer das war so krank drau ist hast du ja schon erzählt, aber was sagt er dann zu normalen Radios?


Ne, das war nicht mein direkter Chef, sondern zwei Etagen höher. Ein normales Radio wäre ok. D.h. *theoretisch* könnte ich hier ein Radio hinstellen, das mit dem Soundausgang am Rechner verbinden, *dann* Internetradio im Hintergrund laufen lassen und den Sound über das Radio ausgeben lassen. Das wäre in Ordnung. Aber ehrlich - da käme ich mir reichlich bekloppt vor. 
Watt soll's. Ich lasse das Ding trotzdem laufen, und wenn jemand "Gefährliches" ins Büro kommt, wird der erstmal mit ordentlichen Worten begrüsst, die das Radio übertönen und ich mache derweil den Sound aus.

Mal schauen, evtl. kann ich was mit einem Sensor basteln, der mir den Player automatisch schliesst, wenn hier die Tür aufgeht. 

@nesk:


> Macht keinen Blödsinn und keine Partys feiern


Der Witz war geil, ein echter Schenkelklopfer.


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Macht keinen Blödsinn und keine Partys feiern


Was denkst du von uns .
Ich werde wie jeden Tag heute nach Hause gehen, mich in einen Sessel setzen, paar Stunden lang ein Kaminfeuer anstarren und mit einem alten Schulfreund über Politik diskutieren...:suspekt:

Und dir Nesk, viel Spaß... oder Glück.... oder was auch immer du brauchst ^^.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (14. März 2008)

Bei uns gibts sowas das nennt sich Kopfhörer....so ne ganz neue Erfindung^^....oder hörste die Musik so laut....das man die Kopfhörer auch gleich weglassen könnte?


----------



## hammet (14. März 2008)

Ich mag auch Musik hören  Nur leider darf man das hier anscheinend nicht -.-
Hmm es gibt wohl in jeder Firma vor und Nachteile, es sei denn man ist Chef, dann darf man so gut wie alles


----------



## CSANecromancer (14. März 2008)

Kopfhörer? Gott behüte! Dann könnte ich ja einen Telefonanruf bei mir verpassen. Dass bei einem Anruf die ganze Telefonanlange hier blinkt und flimmert wie ein Flipper, der ein Freispiel anzeigt, spielt da keine Rolle.
Außerdem - wie sieht denn das aus?
Nein, also wirklich, so geht das nicht, wenn das *jeder* machen würde...

...du verstehst? 

Alleine schon das, womit ich mich hier beschäftige (Computer, Software) ist ja so "abstraktes Computerzeugs", also in dem Sinne eigentlich gar keine richtige Arbeit. 

@hammet: Vollste Zustimmung.
Also eigentlich *darf* ich auch keine Mucke hören. Ich mach's aber trotzdem. Weil ich der letzte Entwickler hier bin. Und die hohen Tiere zumindest mal kapiert haben:
- Sie selbst haben keine Ahnung von Programmen und lernen das wohl auch nicht mehr in diesem Leben.
- Die Programme sind zu komplex, als dass die ein Werksstudent auf 400 Euro-Basis pflegen oder neue Programme entwickeln kann (und das ist *ernsthaft* versucht worden!)
- CSANecromancer *kann* die Programme pflegen und warten und Neuentwicklungen durchziehen.
- Programme verkaufen und warten bedeutet Geld, das man vom Kunden kriegen kann.
Eeergo: CSANecromancer bringt Kohle ein. Wenn CSANecromancer rausgeschmissen wird, dann liegt ein kompletter Geschäftsbereich brach.

Aber - kein Schei*s - das hat ganz schön gedauert, bis das die höchsten Entscheidungsträger begriffen hatten. War ein gutes Stück Arbeit.


----------



## hammet (14. März 2008)

Dann gratz 
In manchen Firmen gibt es nur ein ohes Tier und da schafft dass keiner


----------



## Matze (14. März 2008)

Ich verschwinde dann langsam ins Wochenende. Bis Montag Freunde der Nacht.


----------



## hammet (14. März 2008)

Tschau tschau, ich werd noch bis 17 Uhr ausharren müssen


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!
Ich hoffe, diese Woche wir es hier nicht so still!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Morgen! Ja, schauen wir mal ich hätte mich in der Woche Schule erholen können, aber ich bin so müde wie immer...


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ... ich hätte mich in der Woche Schule erholen können, aber ich bin so müde wie immer...



Ach deshalb hat man von dir nix gehöhrt 

Mit der Müdigkeit gehts mir aber genauso. Bin gestern sogar schon mal um 10 ins Bett, aber um 3 eingeschlafen :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Ich hab gestern den halben Tag gegammelt und wußte nicht was ich machen soll... Und dann um 11 wird es plötzlich interessant, aber dann bin ich auch "schon" um 1 ins Bett.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Was kann denn an einem Sonntag Abend noch interresannt werden?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Zocken....den ganzen Tag gelesen, versucht mit meinem nicht wirklich sinnvoll ansprechbaren Mitbewohner zu labern und zu zocken. Aber das hat alles nicht so wirklich geklappt ^^. Erst um 11 sind ein paar online gekommen mit denen das dann Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Zocken....



Mal davon abgesehen, dass mir dazu meine Freundin und der Sport die Zeit rauben, hab ich kein Spiel mehr zum zocken . Meine Einzige Hoffnung: Neue Wii-Remote oder am 20. die Dawn of War Complet Edition, mit dem neuen DoW Soulstorm


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Meine Hoffnung liegt in Left 4 Dead...


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Ok meine größte Hoffnung liegt aber darin, dass ich keine Zeit zum zocken haben werde


----------



## hammet (17. März 2008)

Was heißt still? Ich denke du hattest so viel zu tun letzte Woche?  

Naja wie auch immer...Guten Morgen!!


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

1. Ja, ab Mittwoch aber erst
2. Hat ja auser mir kaum einer gepostet
3. Für den Smile, der die Zunge rausstreckt musst du ein kleines p nach dem : machen


----------



## hammet (17. März 2008)

1.hab ich mir nicht genau afgeschriben 
2.ich hab dich auch geschrieben 
3.schrieb ich das immer so und achte nicht so darauf, ob ein smily rauskommt oder nicht


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Ach ja Ex1tus, letzte Woche war, man glaubt es kaum, die Thread-Erschafferin wieder da


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Für wie lange  ?


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Für wie lange  ?



Richtige Frage: viertel - halbe Stunde...


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Enttäuschend...


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Ja, unser Gott hat uns verlassen, wir sollten den Glauben ändern ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Empfehlenswert... Ich bin für das fliegende Spaghettimonster.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Stimmt, ist besser als das "Unsichtbares rosafarbene Einhorn".
Wobei ich aber eher zum "Jediismus" tendiere.
Möge eine neue Religion mit uns sein


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Ja, aber das Einhorn gibts ja nicht. Das FSM schon (http://www.venganza.org/).


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Natürlich gibt es das, es ist doch nur unsichtbar ^^ (Link kann ich hier nicht öffnen)Ich bin torzdem für den Jediismus


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Der hat ja noch mehr logische Fehler als die kath. Kirche...:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Wer? Der Jediismus? Welchen Fehler denn?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Das er auf einem modernen Märchen basiert....


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Und wo ist da der Fehler?
Immerhin basiert das fliegende Spagettimonster auf einer Religionsparodie ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Genau deswegen muss ja das FSM nicht logisch sein bzw. darf.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Muss der Jediismus ja auch nicht, da er von den meisten Leuten nur als Fan-Späßchen oder Protest bei Volkszählungen gewählt wird.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Stimmt.

Und was hast du am Wochenende bis auf "Sport" und "Freundin" noch so gemacht? ^^


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Etwas getan, was ich schon lange nicht mehr tat. Hab am Samstag Magic gespielt mit paar leuten (Magic -> ich meine das Kartenspiel)


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Mmmh, ein Freund wollte mich mal dafür begeistern, hat es mir so halb erklärt, mir sein Ersatzdeck gegeben und dann volle Pulle gezockt. Seitdem hab ich da eine Abneigung ^^.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Wenn mans mal raus hat mit Taktiken und so, dann machst (mir zumindest) viel mehr Spaß!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber ich glaub da kann man dann auch viel Geld reinstecken...


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> aber ich glaub dakann man dann auch viel Geld reinstecken...



Yo, muss man aber nicht ^_^
- Man kann auch in einen Zocker-PC viel Geld reinstecken, muss man aber nicht und man kann trozdem zocken.
- Man kann auch in ein Auto viel Geld reinstecken, muss man aber nicht und es fährt trozdem.
- Man kann auch in eine Frau viel Geld reinstecken, dann is man aber dämlich und blind ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Na gut, ich hab jetzt wieder WoW angefangen. Ich darf über verschwendetes Geld garnix erzählen ^^.

(Muss dir aber in allen 3 Punkten zustimmen)


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Hast du egentlich schonmal die SouthPark-Folge über WoW gesehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Jop, die ist richtig gut ^^.

Ich bin aber ein WoW-Spieler mit komischen Spielgewohnheiten. Ich spiel einen Monat lang ca. 30 Stunden, und dann ist 2 Monate Pause. Verliere irgendwie nach einem Monat die Lust...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (17. März 2008)

ich sicher schon 20 mal^^

Aber ist schon länger her xD

"you can go outside tossing a ball around or you can sit on your computer and do something that matters"


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

"MUUUUUMMMMM, TOILET." "Oh, he's a big boy!"


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

@Anime-Otaku
Kennst du sie auch in Deutsch?


Also immer wenn ich WoW höhre, muss ich an die Folge denken.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Es gibt aber echt solche Typen, ich zitiere nur mal was aus einem Gildenchat "Also Leute, ich kann in nächster Zeit nicht mehr so oft online sein, ich hab einen 1 € Job aufgedrückt bekommen. Aber 6 Stunden bin ich trotzdem noch da." Als ich das gelesen hab, bin ich erstmal aus der Gilde raus ^^.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

> NNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



(frei nach Homer Simpson)


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Jop, ich muss zugeben das ich in den ersten 2 Wochen als ich WoW frisch hatte, auch 5-6 Stunden am Tag gezoggt hab, aber da waren Weihnachtsferien und draußen war Schneeregen angesagt...


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Klar zockt man etwas am anfang länger und öfter, aber bitte wie lange spielt dieser eine Kerl schon, wenn er sich dafür entschuldigen muss, dass er es nicht mehr ganz so oft tut?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Vor allem spielt er "nur" noch 6 Stunden am Tag ^^.Wahrscheinlich war er vorher nur zum WC-Besuch vom Pc weg, oder er hat sich einen Laptop mit WLAN geholt um sogar auf dem Klo zu zocken^^.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Oh Gott, aber derjenige ist auch so schon erbärmlich.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Oder arm...

Ey, ihr anderen...Tut nicht so als hättet ihr viel zu tun, schreibt hier auch mal...^^


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Genau das habe ich vorhin gemeint. Wenn der Matze mal nichts schreibt und der Ex1tus in der Schule sitzt... dannn ist Geisterstunde


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2008)

Unglaublich aber wahr, der Ex1tus darf mal eine Überstunde abfeiern...Wahnsinn . Tschüssi.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2008)

Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und das gerade als wir voll 300 Seiten erreicht haben. Bis Morgen.
Ich bleib heute auch nur noch ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## hammet (17. März 2008)

So Besprechung ist zu Ende, jetzt noch Besprechungsprotokoll abtippen und dann nach Hause


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## hammet (18. März 2008)

Guten Morgen!!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Es liegt hier ein Zettel vom Chef und meine Kollegin sagt das er gestern sehr wütend war....das ich mal eine Überstunde abgefeiert hab. Nur weil er wieder auf die Idee kommt, das er eine viertelstunde vor Feierabend noch "ganz dringend" was braucht. Jetzt wollte ich es machen, und er hat mir nur Dateien geschickt die sich nicht öffnen lassen.


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Hattest du nicht gestern gesagt, du DARFST eine Überstunde abfeiern?

Und warum lassen sich die Dateien nicht öffnen, was steht denn da?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

1. Ja .

2. *.dat, das hatte ich schonmal, da hatte ich das einfach in *.psd umgenannt (nach 20 Minuten rumprobieren) und es hat funktioniert, aber diesmal funktioniert garnix.


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Probiers mit dem Notepad und .txt, klappt bei mir meistens. Oder weißt du ungefähr, was die Datei sein könnte?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Mit notepad lässt es sich öffnen...


```
<smil><head><layout><root-layout backgroundColor="#FFFFFF" background-color="#FFFFFF" height="480px" width="640px"/>
<region id="Image" top="0" left="0" height="50%" width="100%" fit="meet"/>
<region id="Text" top="50%" left="0" height="50%" width="100%" fit="scroll"/>
</layout>
</head>
<body><par dur="4000ms"><img src="DSC00029.JPG" region="Image"></img>
</par>
</body>
</smil>
```

Ich merk auch gerade das das Ding nur 390 Bytes groß ist....das muss falsch sein.....


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Das ist irgendwas mit HTML oder XML.
Such mal unter Wikipedia (geht bei mir grade nicht) nach smil, ebenso in Google


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Jop, aber das kann es nicht sein. Das müsste wenn dann eine Bilddatei sein und nicht irgendein HTML oder XML Code sein.....naja, irgendwie hab ich dann trotzdem wieder schuld ^^.

edit: "Bisher hat SMIL in der Industrie keine konkrete und erfolgreiche Anwendung gefunden. Den ersten breiten Einsatz fand SMIL bei der HD DVD." Hehe, genau...was schickt der mir für Zeugs^^?


----------



## hammet (18. März 2008)

Hab beim Überfliegen nix von dem gelesen, was du geschrieben hast, aber wenn du es noch nicht gefunden hast : http://www.w3.org/AudioVideo/  vielleicht kannst du es ja gebrauchen


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Danke, aber das hat sich schon erledigt. Der hat von seinem Blackberry eine E-Mail an seinen Acc geschickt und dann einfach an mich weitergeleitet und anscheinend erstellt der das mit.....Aber weil unser Chef immer sagt: "Denkt doch mal mit!", hab ich mir gedacht: "Hmmm, dann denkste ausnahmsweise mal...". Wobei er bei anderen Gelegenheiten auch sagt: "Ihr sollt nur das machen was ich euch sage!"


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ...unser Chef immer sagt: "Denkt doch mal mit!"





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wobei er bei anderen Gelegenheiten auch sagt: "Ihr sollt nur das machen was ich euch sage!"




Verwirrt, dumm oder Schizophren?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Eins, zwei oder drei? Letzte Schoooooongs, vorbei! Hmmm ich weiß nicht wo ich steh^^....


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Tja, blöd dass man sich nicht teile kann oder? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Ich schweige jetzt mal mit einer leichten Andeutung eines Lächelns auf meinen Lippen ^^.


----------



## Dorschty (18. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ist er:
verwirrt *und* dumm *und* schizophren 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Tja Dorschty, dass wollte ich mit meiner Aussage andeuten ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Wir winken ein bißchen mit dem Zaunpfahl und Dorschty erschlägt gleich jemanden damit...


----------



## hammet (18. März 2008)

Keine halben Sachen, immerhin


----------



## Dorschty (18. März 2008)

Ich bin doch net zum spaß hier!


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin doch net zum spaß hier!



Nein! Natürlich nicht, dieser Thread ist ja mit Abstand der ernsteste im ganzen Forum! 

^^^^^^


----------



## Dorschty (18. März 2008)

Eben drum!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Was man an den regelmäßige auftretenden Smilie-Swingerclubs von Matze unschwer erkennen kann....


----------



## Dorschty (18. März 2008)

Noch 10 qualvolle Minuten....*freu* 
Ich kann den Feierabend schon riechen!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Was arbeitest du das du 2 Stunden eher gehen darfst als ich? Frechheit.


----------



## Dorschty (18. März 2008)

Tja... als Azubi zum Systeminformatiker, der morgens um 7 anfängt und ne 35 Stunden Woche hat geht das!


----------



## Dorschty (18. März 2008)

Also dann... schönen Feierabend!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Was man an den regelmäßige auftretenden Smilie-Swingerclubs von Matze unschwer erkennen kann....



Na ja, ich will eben nicht, dass ironische Aussagen falsch verstenden werden. Achtung, jetzt kommt ne ganze Orgie ^^:suspekt:^^^^^^^^^^^^


Boah bei mir noch 1,5 Stunden und irgenwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass es mir die Augen aus dem Schädel drückt.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Frag mal mich^^. Ich hab noch 2 Stunden und im Nebenraum der mit einer Glasscheibe von unserem getrennt ist, wird ein Fotoshooting gemacht *blitz*. Man erschreckt sich jedes *blitz" mal aufs neue *blitz*.


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Und wer oder was wird da gefotoshootet?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Irgendein Model...keine Ahnung wie die heißt....und die hat unsere Wäsche an. Moment....ey, schaut sogar gut aus ^^.


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Also entweder willst du mich ärgern, oder du schickst mir sofort ein Foto davon ^^^^


----------



## hammet (18. März 2008)

Wie die hat eure Wäsche an? oO 


Joa nen Bild wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Matze (18. März 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## hammet (18. März 2008)

Tschau tschau, bis morgen Matze


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Tja, ich hab die Bilder selbst noch nicht. Und ich geb sie euch auch nicht^^. Ihr Lappen. 

Ne, Quatsch darf ich so eigtl. garnicht. Die werden bald auf unsere tolle Flashwebsite gestellt, dann dürft ihr guggen .


Wir stellen doch "schlankformende Funktionswäsche" her.


----------



## hammet (18. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr herstellt  Bin ja noch ned so lange im Thread unterwegs und die 200 Seiten vor meinem Kommen hab ich mir nicht durchgelesen


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Also, das geht ja garnicht! Das steht doch in den Regeln auf Seite 79! Das man sich vorher alles durchlesen muss! Man! Da kann man garnicht genug "!" verwenden! Oder so!

Ne Quatsch, aber das hatte ich irgendwie schon 100-mal gesagt und ich hab den Überblick nicht wer was weiß und wer nicht....


----------



## hammet (18. März 2008)

War ja nicht bös gemeint und ich habs auch von dir ned bös aufgefasst (hoffe zumindest dass es nicht bös gemeint war oO  ) , naja ich mach mich so langsam fertig. Wünsch dri noch viel Spaß und nen schönen Feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2008)

Ich bin so böööööse, so bitter bitter bööööööse. Jop, ich geh auch gleich.


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wenn man so früh anfängt, kann man dementsprechend auch früh gehen! 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!



			
				Ex1tus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber das hatte ich irgendwie schon 100-mal gesagt und ich hab den Überblick nicht wer was weiß und wer nicht....


Ich noch nicht...



			
				Ex1tus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin so böööööse, so bitter bitter bööööööse. Jop, ich geh auch gleich.


Klingt ganz nach einem neuen Titel, Herr Gott der Ablenkung



			
				Dorschty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn man so früh anfängt, kann man dementsprechend auch früh gehen!


Stimmt, Gleitzeit ist was wunderbares ^^



			
				Ex1tus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tja, ich hab die Bilder selbst noch nicht.


Wirst doch wohl ne Handy Cam habe?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Und wenn man später anfängt kann man länger aufbleiben/schlafen. Ich war gestern mal früh schlafen (0:45)....


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Ja ja, da lenkt der "Gott der Ablenkung" von meinem letzten Post ab ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Jaja, weil du wieder 3 Sekunden eher posten musst als ich.

Haha, Handycam ist vorhanden, aber die ist noch aus den Anfangszeiten der Handycams. Da  musst du dir die Hälfte dazu denken ^^. Hab keine Lust viel Geld in ein Handy zu stecken, wenn ich es 1. Fast nur zum telefonieren und SMS schreiben nutze, und 2. Es nach 2 Jahren kaputt geht.


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Ja ja, du willst sie doch nur für dich allein, du bitter-bitter-böser Mensch ^^


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Handycam? Moderner Schnickschnack!! 


Guten Morgen ihrse alle   2 days to go und dann gibts nen Erholungswochenende ;D


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> 2 days to go und dann gibts nen Erholungswochenende



Du bist Single oder?


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Joa aba deswegen bin ich trotzdem unterwegs und treibe nen bissl Sport 


achja gestern hab ich im Internet gelesen, dass man in windoof keinen ordner erstellen kann, der den Namen "con" trägt. hab das natürlich gleich ausprobiert udn es geht wirklich nicht oO Angeblich soll ja keiner vom microsoftteam wissen warum das so ist


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Krass. In welchem Windows?


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Das ist ja echt mal sau cool! Würd mich echt interessieren, woran das liegt!

Unter XP, ist es nicht möglich!


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

In allen ^^
Also persönlich ahbe ich es nur in vista und XP getestet. Bei Vista kommt ne Fehlermeldung von wegen "Der Gerätename konnte nicht gefunden werden" und in Xp bennent sich der Ordner einfach wieder zurück


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Unter Vista auch nicht. "Der angegebene Gerätename ist unzulässig!"


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Gibt da aber noch andere Spielereien. Unter XP soll irgendwas passieren wenn man den Notepad aufmacht, dann da reinschreibt "Bush hid the facts" (ohne Anführungszeichen), dann die textfile irgendwo abspeichert und neu öffnet. Unter Vista konnte ich da allerdings nichts beobachten, unter XP hab ichs noch ned getestet


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Ich glaub dafür lege ich mal einen Thread an ^^


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Für alle, die ihn noch nicht gesehen haben, ich habe es getan: HIER!


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Hab es grad getestet! Wenn man die .txt wieder öffnet sind die Buchstaben geben vierecke ausgetauscht! Ich kenn leider den Fachbegriff dafür nicht und weiß auch nicht, wie man die mit der Tastatur darstellen kann! Wenn ich es kopiere, kommen hier Chinesische Schriftzeichen raus!

?????????

Kein Scherz!

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

@Dorschty
Dann bist du jetzt mit Threaerstellen dran ^^


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Ich glaube wir sind einer neuen großen Verschwörung von Microsoft auf den Vehrsen! Macht so weiter! ;-)


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Schade, dass Nesk nicht da ist, das wäre das richtige für ihn ^^


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Ich denke wir können einen großen Thread "Microsoft Verschwörung" eröffnen, indem wir all solche Dinge sammeln können!


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke wir können einen großen Thread "Microsoft Verschwörung" eröffnen, indem wir all solche Dinge sammeln können!



Na dann los ^^


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Hmm cool  Unter Vista funktioniert das leider nicht mehr 
Aber da war noch, irgendwas mit Word, weiß aber nicht mehr genau was, es war ähnlich wie "=sill(200,99)" (weiß nicht ob die Werte stimmen oder das sill, aber so ähnlich wars  ) und dann sollte was passieren, wenn man enter drückt.


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

So... die Verschwörungstheoretiker sind gefragt!  
Link

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Kaum arbeitet man mal was, schon gehts hier ab wie nix....


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Schade, dass Ex1tus nicht da ist, das wäre das richtige für ihn ^^



Warum? Ist er immer für Verschwörungstheorien zu haben?


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Kaum arbeitet man mal was, schon gehts hier ab wie nix....



Dann hör jetzt auf zu arbeiten!


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Warum? Ist er immer für Verschwörungstheorien zu haben?



Aus diesem Thread:
Hier

ist noch gar nicht lange her ^^

@Ex1tus
Geht mir grade genauso.
Zufall? Ich glaube nicht. Da versucht uns die Regierung vom Arbeiten abzuhalten, damit wir gekündigt werden und somit Arbeitsplätze frei werden. EINE VERSCHWÖRUNG ! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Es muss einen Maulwurf bei uns geben. Wer ist es wohl? *kritisch durch die Runde guck*


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

oh oh....ich muss weg... *husch*


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Maulwürfe können nicht huschen! Du kannst dich höchstens eingraben du kurzsichtiges Säugetier.


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Es muss einen Maulwurf bei uns geben.



Ach deshalb ist Nesk (hab ihn vorhin gemeint, nicht Ex1tus) seit seiner Verschwörungstheorie für "eine" Woche nicht da


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

*NEIN* verdammt... da war ja was! 

Dann grab ich mich halt ein um eurer stählernen Faust zu entkommen!


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Wie war das in der OBI-Werbung mit dem Laubbläser und dem Maulwurf?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Kennt einer von euch das eklige Video wo einer die Maulwürfe jagt? Also, was heißt jagt.... Er hat eine Stange oben an einem Brett befestigt, an dem er unten viele Nägel rangebaut hat.  Und mit dem Ding läuft er durch den Garten und erledigt die Maulwürfe.....also eher abschlachten.


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Ja das war son alter Typ, fands recht witzig *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Ich fands fast noch schlimmer als diese "2 Girls 1 Cup" und "2 Guys 1 Horse" Vids. Die Idioten in diesen Videos konnten wenigsten selbst entscheiden was sie machen. Aber Maulwürfe zu killen, weil wegen denen der Rasen nicht so toll ausschaut... (auf dem wahrscheinlich eh nichts gemacht wird)...Und sich dann auch noch so ein krasses Gerät zu bauen....Manchmal versteh ich die PETA echt.


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

2 Guys 1 Horse war echt eklig 
Naja was will man machen, gibt eben immer Leute, die übereagieren und Mist baun


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Leider. Der Mensch ist schon ein komisches Tier.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Ok, wenn das Thema keiner mag (wer steht nicht auf Maulwurftötungsgeräte), steigen wir doch wieder auf leichtere Themen um. Was macht ihr am verlängerten Wochenende?


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Ich fahr zu meiner Schwester, geh mit ihr einkaufen, zum Chinesen essen, Squash spielen und je nachdem wie das Wetter ist noch SwingGolf und vlt noch Schwimmen


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Weiß noch nicht. Warscheinlich mal ausschlafen.


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ok, wenn das Thema keiner mag (wer steht nicht auf Maulwurftötungsgeräte), steigen wir doch wieder auf leichtere Themen um. Was macht ihr am verlängerten Wochenende?



Mit der Freundin schluß machen! 

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Ist das Wochenende dann erholsam oder nicht? ^^


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Hmm... gute Frage!  Vermutlich schon!


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Mit der Freundin schluß machen!



Was für eine erfüllende Beschäftigung...


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Tja... was soll ich machen?!  Ist bis jetzt das einzige, was fürs Wochenende geplant ist!


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Tja... was soll ich machen?!


Tja, mir würden da schon ein paar Dinge einfallen, die ich lieber mache, als Schluss ;-]


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Tja... was soll ich machen?!


Tja, mir würden da schon ein paar Dinge einfallen, die ich lieber mache, als Schluss ;-]


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Tja, mir würden da schon ein paar Dinge einfallen, die ich lieber mache, als Schluss ;-]



Mir auch!  Aber es hilft alles nix! Was sein muss, muss sein!

Naja, ihrs... ich mach dann mal Feierabend! Hab keine Lust mehr! (Ich liebe Gleitzeit)

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Arbeitstag, vor allem aber einen schönen Feierabend!

Tschöö


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Böser Doppelposter!! 

Wieso hast du nen festen Termin, an dem du Schluss machst? Und vor allem..wie lange steht der Termin schon?


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2008)

Der feste Termin liegt daran, weil ich se da das nächste mal sehe! Vorher geht net und da ich das net per sms oder irgendwie machen will, muss ich halt noch warten! 

Tschö mit ö


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Böser Doppelposter!!



Ich möchte mal wissen, wie diese Doppeldinger entstehen?!
Hab auf Antworten gedrückt und dann hat es mindestens 3 minuten gedauert, bis er endlich fertig war, und dann warns 2 .

Schönen Feierabend.


----------



## psykochris (19. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Wie gehts, wie stehts?
Mir is grad ziemlich langweilig...


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Hi.

Tja ist uns das nicht allen? ^^
Nur blöderweise scheinen die meisten jetzt schon off zu sein...


----------



## psykochris (19. März 2008)

Scheint wohl so...
Ich bin noch min. eine Stunde hier...
Und sicherlich auch noch das ein oder andere mal hier im Forum


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Glücklicher! Ich hab noch 2 Stunden "abzusitzen"


----------



## psykochris (19. März 2008)

Zwei Stunden würd ich heute wohl nicht mehr überleben


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Na ja, wenn ich ganz viel Glück habe, dann kann ich auch ne halbe Stunde früher gehen.


----------



## psykochris (19. März 2008)

Na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück 
Dann kannst dich zum Feierabend noch ein bisschen in die Sonne legen - bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

"Schönes Wetter" - hust, hust. ^^

Ich bin noch nicht off, aber ich tu mal wieder ausnahmsweise was arbeiten^^....


----------



## psykochris (19. März 2008)

So is brav 
Würd ich ja auch glatt machen, aber gibt aktuell nicht wirklich was zu tun...
Der Tag heute is scho gelaufen...


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Wie lang musst du noch arbeiten? Bis 4? 

Ach, ich lass das hier gerade ein bißchen schleifen, der Chef ist nicht da .


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin noch nicht off, aber ich tu mal wieder ausnahmsweise was arbeiten^^....



"Scheinen"(Scheinbar) und "die Meisten" (nicht alle). Diese beiden Worte habe ich benuzt!

Eigentlich müsst ich was arbeiten, aber ich kann micht kein bischen mehr konzentrieren..


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Scheinbar? Soll das heißen ich würde nur so tuen als wäre ich off?


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

Da haben wir die nächst Verschwörung:
Öfters wenn ich denke eine Person sei off(rotets Männchen) kommt diese plötzlich wieder on und postet ohne das ich mich darauf vorbereiten kann


^^^^


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Wuahh wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich 17:05 Uhr raus -.-


Ahh da fängt der Matze wieder mit seiner Smilie-Orgie an


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Das ist schon mysteriös... Töötörötöt.


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ahh da fängt der Matze wieder mit seiner Smilie-Orgie an



Vorsicht! Ich tu schon mein best mögliches um die ganzen Smilies zurück zu halten. Aber bei den ständigen Orgien vermehren die sich natürlich rasant. Es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis sie diesen Thread beherschen... und dann das Forum... das Internet und schließlich die ganze Welt.. 


(hiermit erklähre ich diesen Tag zum Tag der Verschwörungen)


----------



## hammet (19. März 2008)

Ich glaub bevor sie das schaffen kommt nen admin vorbei 


Wer brauch das fliegende Spaghettimonster? Wir haben die Smilieorgien des Smilieismus oO


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Hey, da gerade jeman von meinem Acc eine Nachricht geschrieben. Sie zeigen schon offensichtliche Aktivitäten! Jetzt ist alles zu spät!


----------



## Matze (19. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub bevor sie das schaffen kommt nen admin vorbei


Auch ein Admin  hätte keine Change und hätte nach dem Versuch etwas zu unternehmen ein Grins-Gesicht



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wer brauch das fliegende Spaghettimonster? Wir haben die Smilieorgien des Smilieismus oO



Die Smilies haben die Nudeln des fliegenden Spaghettimonsters zu einem fliegenden-Smilenden-Riesengesicht zusammengebunden!

@Ex1tus
Du bist doch nur neidisch, dass du nicht darauf gekommen bist! 


So ich geh dann mal. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2008)

Nein, das waren die Verschwörer!


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne ... und der Verschwörung ^^


----------



## hammet (20. März 2008)

Hallihallo 

Auf in den letzten Tag vor Osterm!!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Guten Morgen. Ha! Sonne...Schnee vielleicht, nachdem man im Februar schon fast mit dem T-Shirt rumrennen konnte.

Nene, gestern war der Tag der Verschwörung. Heute hat der Schnee anscheinend ganz Deutschland erreicht, auch Bamberg. Oder ist das auch eine.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nene, gestern war der Tag der Verschwörung. Heute hat der Schnee anscheinend ganz Deutschland erreicht, auch Bamberg. Oder ist das auch eine.



Du solltest dich freuen! Der Schnee ist tatsächlich eine Verschwörung. Der wird von unserer Regierung künstlich erzeugt um das Land abzukühlen, damit wir von Wärmesuchenden Raketen nicht getroffen werden können, die eventuell von den Alliens abgefeuert werden, die Area51 nach ihrem wiedererwachen eingenommen haben!
^^


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

@hammet
Und was bewirkt das mit Word, was du im Thread mit der Microsoft Verschwörung gepostet hast?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Und wen treffen sie dann stattdessen? Chuck Norris weil er so verdammt heiß ist?


----------



## hammet (20. März 2008)

Teste es doch einfach aus? 


Naja wenn du das eingibst, füllt er nen paar Seiten mit nem Text, bei mir war es irgendwas wo einer mit nem Taxi durch bayern jagt.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Teste es doch einfach aus?



bin auf der Arbeit, da haben wir Linux 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> bei mir war es irgendwas wo einer mit nem Taxi durch bayern jagt.


Geh mal in die Systemsteuerung, unter Fonts und guck dir da mal die Schriftarten an. Das mit dem Taxi durch Bayern ist der Beispieltext für alle Schriftarten, weil in diesem Satz alle Buchstaben vorkommen 

@Ex1tus
NEIN, denn ich habe Chuck Noris UMGEBRACHT, schon vor Monaten!
Die gehen gegen die ganze Welt...


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Als ob man ihn umbringen könnte -.- 

Wobei, wenn er sich gerade rasiert hat, dann ist er ein bißchen schutzloser. Aber am Ende stirbt er trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Als ob man ihn umbringen könnte -.-


JA!


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wobei, wenn er sich gerade rasiert hat, dann ist er ein bißchen schutzloser.



NEIN! Er hat mir gerade mit sein Roundhouse Kick gedroht. Da hab ich gesagt, er kann sich mal selbst ins Knie rounden. Da wollte er tatsächlich auf mich los. Dann habe ich ihn bei seinem doofen kick das Bein gebrochen und mit seinem Beinknochenspliter das Herz rausgerissen.

So jetzt Schluss mit den Chuck Norris Witzen!



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber am Ende stirbt er trotzdem nicht.


DOCH!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Neiiiiihein!


----------



## hammet (20. März 2008)

Hmm klarer Fall von Selbstüberschätzung  *duck renn weg*

Aber, ja lassen wir die Chuck Norris Witze 

Was ist jetzt aus deinem Model geworden Ex1tus?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Ich hab die Bilder noch nicht^^. Aber die letzten Bilder von dem Fotografen waren gut.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Erzähl doch mal wenigstens etwas genauer, was sie an gehabt hat ^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Einen Hauch von nichts ^^.

Ne, unsere Wäsche ist nicht unbedingt sexy. Die Zielgruppe ist auch ein bißchen älter.


----------



## hammet (20. März 2008)

Höh? So Stützwäsche für Omas? Und dann nen gut aussehendes Model ? Irgednwie passt das was ned zusammen


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Tja. Denkst du das fotografiert man mit alten Schrullen?


----------



## hammet (20. März 2008)

Von euch weiß ned zufällig einer, ob man ein applet in ner javaklasse zurückgeben kann um es dann irgendwo anders anzuzeigen?


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Von euch weiß ned zufällig einer, ob man ein applet in ner javaklasse zurückgeben kann um es dann irgendwo anders anzuzeigen?



Weiß ich leider nicht. Aber dafür sind wir hier ja eigentlich angemeldet, oder 

Mal so neben bei, in welcher Sprache programmiert ihr?

Ich Java


----------



## hammet (20. März 2008)

Also ich e in JAVA, werd jetzt aber anfangen mir zu Hause nen bissl c++ anzueignen


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Hmmm, konnte mal ein bisschen ActionScript, das hab ich aber wieder vergessen. Da werd ich mich aber damnächst mal reinhängen. Falls das zählt^^....?


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Ich meinte Programmiersprachen, keine Scripte...


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Och menno. ^^


Deswegen hab ich ja gefragt .


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Na los Ex1tus, du lenkst schon wieder ab! Beantworte doch einfach die Frage


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Nur in Whitespace. Hier ist mein bestes Programm.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nur in Whitespace. Hier ist mein bestes Programm.



Kann ich zwar nicht drauf, ist gespert bei mir, aber gehe ich richtig in der anname, das ich nichts *sehe*?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Ein Blatt Papier. Da hab ich ein Prog von mir mal ausgedruckt.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Ach, sei so nett und schick mir davon doch mal die .exe ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Ahhh, du das ist jetzt ganz schlecht, ich hab hier nen Virus der hat das kaputt gemacht und bei der letzten Formatierung hab ich es auch aus Versehen gelöscht und die DVD mit dem Backup ist zerkratz und die Karten hat der Hund gegesssen.

Ich hab nur noch den Ausdruck. Sorry. Den kann ich dir aber mal abziehen und schicken.;-]


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (20. März 2008)

Mhhh man sieht, dass heute so etwas ähnliches wie Freitag ist


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nur noch den Ausdruck. Sorry. Den kann ich dir aber mal abziehen und schicken.;-]



Ist schon ok. Dann schreib mir doch lieber mal kurz ein Programm dass meinen Namen ausgibt. Dann glaube ich dir...;-]


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Mhhh man sieht, dass heute so etwas ähnliches wie Freitag ist



Hä?
Das heißt?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ist schon ok. Dann schreib mir doch lieber mal kurz ein Programm dass meinen Namen ausgibt. Dann glaube ich dir...;-]



Ha!

Wieso soll ich dir was beweisen! So eine Frechheit! Wir kennen uns schon so lange *augen trockenwisch und rotz hochzieh* und dann noch sowas. Als hätte ich JEMALS irgendeinen Quatsch oder so erzählt! Ich bin enttäuscht!

edit: außerdem müssen manche Menschen auch arbeiten und haben nicht immerzu Zeit sinnloses Zeug zu schreiben ^^.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wieso soll ich dir was beweisen! So eine Frechheit! Wir kennen uns schon so lange *augen trockenwisch und rotz hochzieh* und dann noch sowas. Als hätte ich JEMALS irgendeinen Quatsch oder so erzählt! Ich bin enttäuscht!



Du klingst genau wie meine Freundin (und alle anderen Weiber): Wenn ihr nichts drauf einfällt, dann einfach so tun, als wäre die andere Person die Böse und hätte was falsch gemacht ;-]

Und nebenbei: Bitte nicht weinen, war doch nicht so geeint 

^^


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken . Wobei ich natürlich alle Frauen liebe...(will mir hier ja nicht alles verderben). 


(Leseverbot für Matze: Haha, ich bin wirklich der Ablenkungsgott, muhaha!)


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken .



*AAAUUUSSSRRREEEDDDEEE!*


----------



## hammet (20. März 2008)

Ich will dass nen Javaporg sagen wir mal um 22 uhr irgendwas macht (und zwar jeden tag) . Wie würdet ihr das realisieren? Mit dem Windoff Taskszeug oder vlt als Thread der 24h schläft? Oder mit nem Timer? Find irgendwie alles ned so toll, vlt gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Matze (20. März 2008)

Hammet, diese Antwort klingt vieleicht gemein, aber ich will heim:

Stell sie ins Java-Forum  (Ich würde mir mal den Timer anschauen)

Schönes Wochenende und bis Dienstag Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2008)

Hau rein. Juhuu langes Wochenende. Ich bleib hier noch eine halbe Stunde. Ist grad so schön.


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Na wie war Ostern bei euch, noch alle Eier beisammen ;-]?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Guten Morgen. 

 Viele Süßigkeiten abgeräumt... und Geld. Ha, ist das cool wenn man noch einen kleine Schwester hat. Da bekommt man bei solchen Geschichten trotzdem immernoch was, weil die Verwandten einen nicht benachteiligen wollen...


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Man, nach diesem Wochenende hab ich aber gar keine Luste die Woche noch zu arbeiten... *schnarch*...


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

@Matze: Das geht mir ganz genauso... bin heute so unmotiviert, wie schon lange nicht mehr...

Ostern gabs nur Schokolade, damit man Rund und Fett wird... ich kann keine Schokolade mehr sehen...

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Jop, das stimmt. Ich hab heute früh mit dem Gedanken gespielt krank zu machen (ein bißchen Kopfschmerzen hab ich schon, aber nicht "genug"). Aber dann hab ich es trotzdem bleiben lassen....Ich hätte mir die vier Tage noch Urlaub nehmen sollen.


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ....Ich hätte mir die vier Tage noch Urlaub nehmen sollen.



OH JAAA Darüber ärger ich mich total, das ich so blöd war und das nicht getan hab!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Aber andererseits hab ich nur 20 Tage Urlaub. Die wollen gut eingeteilt sein.


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Zum Glück hab ich 30, da wärs nicht soo schlimm gewesen... aber naja... jetzt isses zu spät! Selbst dran blöd...


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber andererseits hab ich nur 20 Tage Urlaub. Die wollen gut eingeteilt sein.



Jetzt denkt doch mal an die Schulzeit zurück... da gab es mehr Ferientage, als Schultage im Jahr... *Heul*


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Echt? Ich hätte gedacht Schultage und Nichtschultage halten sich die Waage....

edit: Gerade mal nachgeschaut. 179 Schultage und 186 "freie" Tage.


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Nö, das kippt leicht in richtung Ferien. Ein Traum oder nicht?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Das stimmt. Ich freu mich hier ja schon wenn ich in die Schule darf ^^. Damals konnte ich mich über die Schule ärgern .


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen! 
Da meine Berufsschule 350km von meinem Wohnort entfernt ist hab ich sinnigerweise Blockunterricht... und diese eine Woche im Monat ist echt wie Urlaub! Das ist der Wahnsinn, wie gut man es hat, wenn man Schule hat. Auch wenn man sie früher gehasst hat!


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Berufsschule = Halburlaub

Nach meiner Definition ^^
Und da es ja nur um Theme aus dem Beruf geht, wofür man sich ja auch interresiert, muss man ja kaum was lernen!


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Also wenn ich arbeiten bin, bin ich lieber in der Schule. Und wenn ich in der Schule bin, würde ich lieber arbeiten gehen 

Naja das die Ferientage überliegen kann schon stimmen, da ja die Wochenenden frei sind. Aber wenn ich mal zusammenrechne was ich nach der Schule noch zu tun hatte, oder wenn man sich auf einen Test oder sowas vorbereiten musste, naja da bleint dann auch ned mehr soooo viel zeit übrig 



Achja und guten Morgen ^^


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Ok aber auf eines können wir uns sicher einigen:
Kindergarten ist am Geilsten geswesen ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Ich hab bis auf die Abschlussprüfung nie wirklich gelernt, und Hausaufgaben hab ich ab der 7. Klasse auch nicht mehr wirklich gemacht (und davor auch nicht besonders gewissenhaft ).

Da ist man halt aufgestanden und in die Schule gewankt und hat die paar Stunden so im Halbschlaf hinter sich gebracht. Danach hatte man eigtl. Freizeit... Ich hab am Wochenende noch Zeitungen ausgetragen, aber das waren insgesamt auch nur 5 Stunden Arbeit.


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> und Hausaufgaben hab ich ab der 7. Klasse auch nicht mehr wirklich gemacht



Ich hab ab der letzten (10.) Klasse wieder damit angefangen und zwar aus dem Grund, dass ich dann früh keinen Stress mehr mit abschreiben hatte ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> I(...) dass ich dann früh keinen Stress mehr mit abschreiben hatte ^^



Wenn ich wenigstens das gemacht hätte....


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich wenigstens das gemacht hätte....



Du warst bestimmt ein "Lehrerliebling" ^^


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Hmm die Abschlussprüfung is irgendwie an mir vorbeigerauscht. 20 Minuten am Tag vorher war das Maximum 
Alles in Allem war ich schon ganz schön faul oO
Hmm Lehrerliebling....


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Ha! Lehrerliebling^^.

Da musste ich jetzt fast ein bißchen Lachen .

Eher Aufgaben-nicht-gemacht-Verschleierungsprofi. Ich gehörte bis zum 2ten Anlauf der 9. Klasse eher zur Schicht der "lustiger Zwischenrufer". Was manche Lehrer auch lustig fanden, aber nicht unbedingt alle...Aber ich kam immer ohne größere Strafen weg, weil ich, im Gegensatz zu anderen, gewusst habe wann Schluss ist/war.


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Ich war immer der: Nur nichts sagen, dann fragt dich auch keiner was. Hab aber bei jedem Sch**ß mitgemacht.

Jetzt in der Berufsschule der: Für-Lehrer-böser-Jugendlicher-der-nie-lernt-aber-Leher-ärgert-weil-er-nur-1-und-2-schreiber

^^


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Ich war in mathe immer der Böser-schüler-weil-lehrer-auf-besseren-weg-hingewiesen-aber-lehrer-unterrichtet-so-schon-seit-jahren


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Das kenn ich aber aus der Berufsschule. Warum sind da viele Lehrer böse wenn man nix macht und trotzdem gute Noten schreibt? Fühlen die sich dann überflüssig?


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass meine Noten in die eine Richtung gehen, mein Auftreten aber in die ganz andere ^^


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich tut es den Lehrern im Herzen weh, das jemand, der nix macht, gute Noten schreibt, und ein Schüler, der sich zu Hause hinsetzt und büffelt, schlechte Noten schreibt.
Irgendwo is das schon verständlich


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Oh, damit sollte man aber klar kommen. Es sind nun mal nicht alle Menschen gleich. Und bei den meisten "Berufsschulfächern" kann man wirklich von leicht sprechen. Wenn man da schlechte Noten schreibt, sollte man sich Gedanken über seine Berufswahl machen.


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Ja es bezog sich ja allgemein auf alle Schulen 
Berufschuel ist ja...nunja 
Sicher muss man damit klar kommen, aber es kommt halt drauif an wie man damit umgeht


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Mal was anderes: Schneit es bei euch auch so krass? Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, dann hab ich keine 50m Sichtweite....


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Nö... Sonne scheint, kaum Wolken am Himmel! Eigentlich ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Haha, ich hab hier ein Fenster,  aber das geht in einen anderen Raum in dem im Moment die Fenster verdunkelt sind, wegen Shooting *blitz* *augenreib*. Aber meine Kollegin war draußen und hat gemeint es schneit wie nix. Außerdem arbeitest du ja auch nicht weit von mir entfernt.


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

> Außerdem arbeitest du ja auch nicht weit von mir entfernt.


Schon, aber erstens wird es sonst wieder still und zweitens bist du nicht mit mir der einzigste im Thread


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Haha, (...)



Ist kein Schei*! Hier scheint wirklich grade die Sonne und es sind keine Wolken am Himmel!


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Also bei uns scheint auhc die Sonne, hat zwar grad ganz schön geschneit, war aber trtzdem hell oO


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ist kein Schei*! Hier scheint wirklich grade die Sonne und es sind keine Wolken am Himmel!



Das war garnicht auf deinen Post bezogen. Du hast gleichzeitig mit mir geschrieben und ich hab mich auf Matze bezogen.

Jetzt haben wir auch strahlenden Sonnenschein....


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Na ja, strahlend nicht grade. Kommt halt mal für ein Augenblick durch die Sonne...


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Das war garnicht auf deinen Post bezogen. Du hast gleichzeitig mit mir geschrieben und ich hab mich auf Matze bezogen.



Achso  Dann bitte ich vielmals um Verzeihung!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Hmm als ich vorhin daheim in der Küche saß, hat mich die Sonne tierisch geblendet. Und auf dem Weg zur Arbeit kam sie mir auch ziemlich strahlend vor .


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Achso  Dann bitte ich vielmals um Verzeihung!



Ob ich die annehme weiß ich noch nicht... bei so einem Fauxpas....


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Also für mich war das kein Fauxpas 
Bei uns wras grad so dunkel, da konnte man die Hand vor Augen nicht sehen. Und jetzt ises wieder hell -.-


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Was denn sonst? 
Grob-fahrlässiges Handeln, das in Osteuropäischen Ländern mit dem Tode bestraft wird? ;-]


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Er will ihn nur in Sicherheit wiegen. Zivil Polizei, Detektive, Spione, Agenten und Morpheus hängen schon an ihm drann...


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

höh? Hab ich was verpasst? Ich dachte es ging darum, dass Dorschty was falsch verstanden hat? oO


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Ich glaube wir reden alle grad etwas aneinander vorbei! 
Am Besten wir wechseln einfach das Thema! Wie lange habt ihr noch bis zum Feierabend?

Bei mir sind es noch:

T-38min


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> höh? Hab ich was verpasst? Ich dachte es ging darum, dass Dorschty was falsch verstanden hat? oO



Du hattest doch gemeint, für dich war es kein Fauxpas.

Dann hat Dorschty darauf gefragt, was es dann für dich war und hat ein überzogenen Beispiel genannt. Und darauf hab ich versucht das noch zu steigern.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

T -75 Minute


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

T -127minutes


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Hört auf mich zu verwirren! oO Ich bin Programmier, ich muss nicht denken können...:suspekt:

toll habt ihrs -.- t-125 min -.-


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> T -127minutes



Haha! ;-] 

Nein, war nur ein spaß 

Edit: T-18min


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Haha! ;-]
> 
> Nein, war nur ein spaß
> 
> Edit: T-18min



Haha, du musst früher aufstehen. ;-]

Nein, war nurn Spaß .

Ich reib mir zum ersten Mal um 7:30 die Augen....


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich reib mir zum ersten Mal um 7:30 die Augen....



Da war ich schon 50min hier!


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Keine lust mehr...

T-Feierabend!!

Noch viel spaß und einen schönen Feierabend!
Wünsch euch was

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Ich könnte nicht so früh aufstehen. Zum Glück ist unser Chef auch ein Morgenmuffel....


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Eigentlich könnte ich auch früher anfangen, aber ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit muss ich noch meine Schwester in die Schule Fahren


----------



## Dorschty (25. März 2008)

Ist meiner auch! Der kommt auch nicht vor 8 oder 9! 
Bin dann halt allein hier, was auch sehr angenehm ist! 

Ciao


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Vor 9 hab ich meinen Chef hier erst einmal gesehen. Es macht dann auch nichts wenn man mal ein bißchen zu spät kommt. Dann arbeitet man halt länger....


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Eigentlich könnte ich auch früher anfangen, aber ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit muss ich noch meine Schwester in die Schule Fahren


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

^^ Mein Chef ist eigentlich nie vor 11 da, meist ab 12 ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Arbeitet der dann bis Mitternacht? ^^


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

keine Ahnung, manchmal arbeiter er vorher von zuhause.
Aber na ja, wozu ist man den Chef?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Jop, das sind die guten Seiten. Auf der anderen Seite muss man für alles haften (auch mit Privatvermögen) und hat kein festes Einkommen (nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil )....


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Ich würd auch gern früher anfangen und dann früher aufhören. Aber ich hab keien Gleitzeit :/
Ich bin eh manchmal 6 Uhr wach und ob ich dann 6:30 anfange oder erst 8:30, das macht dann keinen unterschied :/


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

@Ex1tus
das kommt ja ganz auf die Unternehmung an


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich würd auch gern früher anfangen und dann früher aufhören. Aber ich hab keien Gleitzeit :/
> Ich bin eh manchmal 6 Uhr wach und ob ich dann 6:30 anfange oder erst 8:30, das macht dann keinen unterschied :/



Dann bleib doch länger auf .


edit: Ich hab es ja auf Matzes Betrieb bezogen.


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> edit: Ich hab es ja auf Matzes Betrieb bezogen.



Hä? Und was?


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Länger wach bleiben ist so ne Sache. Mein Pc soll so ca 22 Uhr aus sein (meine Einstellung, will ja ned zeigen, dass ich ein Suchtig bin  ) , danahc guck ich Fernseh , aber da läuft ja meistens auch nichts, also geh ich zwischen 23-0 Uhr pennen


----------



## Matze (25. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> ca 22 Uhr ... aber da läuft ja meistens auch nichts



*SchelleGeb*

ShoutPark...


Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Bis morgen Matze^^

jaja Southpark läuft ja meist 22 uhr  und sagte ja ich geh dann 23-0 Uhr pennen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Tschau, bis morgen. 

Kannst ja auch einen Film guggen, oder lesen oder dich sportlich betätigen oder Drogen konsumieren  oder was weiß ich. Es gibt ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten als PC und TV guggen....


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

Ab 22 Uhr? oO
Da fällt doch so ziemlich alles raus außer Drogen *hmm denk denk*.....

Wobei lesen könnt ich schon, wollte immer schon meien bücher mal zu ende lesen aber irgendwie komm ich ned dazu oder hab dann urplötzlich keine lust mehr oO


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Wieso? du kannst dir doch auch um 22 bzw 23 Uhr einen Film anschauen... Und ein bißchen Hanteltraining oder so....Danach noch schnell geduscht und du kannst wunderbar schlafen....


----------



## hammet (25. März 2008)

hmm  ich bin eher son spontanschläfer, da tut sport vorm schlafen ned so gut 
Aber jedem das seine  Bin ja sonst auch langschläfer, nur hab ich zur arbeitszeit immer das bedürfnis früh auzustehen 


naja ich amch auch feierabend gleich, also bis morgen ex1tus!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. März 2008)

Bis Morgen, ich geh auch gleich...


----------



## plombi (25. März 2008)

Also mir wird’s nie langweilig!


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Inzwischen hat auch nicht unbedingt jeder der hier was schreibt Langeweile.

Guten Morgen allerseits.


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

Respekt Ex1tus! Normalerweise schreibst du hier erst ab dem Zeiten, ab dem ich Hallo gesagt hab ;-]


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Ein schönen guten Morgen auch von mir!


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Weil du normalerweise einfach eher postest als ich .


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Morgen.

Das kann man jetzt sehen wie man will...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Ich lauf ja auch oft erst um 8:15 von zuhause los... d. h. ich bin um 8:20 hier und um 8:30 im Internet...

Naja, Wurst....


----------



## hammet (26. März 2008)

Guten Morgen

Auf in den Tag... -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Ich hab eine coole Seite für euch: http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/

Da werden die Missgeschicke und Fehltritte meiner "Kollegen" gesammelt....


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab eine coole Seite für euch:



... Ich bin auf der Arbeit... kann des nicht anschauen...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> ... Ich bin auf der Arbeit... kann des nicht anschauen...



Ich weiß...da kannst du dich wenigstens auf zuhause freuen .


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß...da kannst du dich wenigstens auf zuhause freuen .



Zuhause hab ich die Dinge names PC, Internet und Tutorials.de fast schon vergessen, dann gehen mir andere Sachen im Kopf herum...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Ich schau zuhause auch nur auf tutorials.de wenn ich was bestimmtes brauche....


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Boah, was ist denn das für ein Mist? 
Macht von euch einer was mit Visual Studio und C programmierung?
Aus irgendeinem Grund kommt hier als eine Meldung: Fehler beim Öffnen von cmd.exe... Was gehtn hier für ein Film? 
Naja... muss mal die IT rufen, was hier wieder für ein Blödsinn vor sich geht!


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

@Ex1tus
Yo bei mir genauso, zuhause hab ich besseres zu tun ^^

@Dorschty
In der Schule arbeite ich mit Visual Studio. Und das ist sowas von langsam. Allein wenn man die Hilfe das erste Mal aufruft kann es sein dass das System ausgelastet ist und man erstmal 3 - 5 Minuten zu warten hat 
Allerdings verwende ich es für C#


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Ich weiß, das es verdammt langsam ist! Vor allem wenn man die Hilfe aufruft! Ich hab nur leider keine andere Wahl! Das ist eben das was bei uns in der Firma eingesetzt wird! 
Es hat aber gerade total die Macken... das es noch net mal die cmd.exe ausführen kann ist mir noch nie unter gekommen!


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Also dass nicht mal mehr die Konsole aufrufbar ist, ist schon krass. Mein erster Gedange wäre aber: Neustart.


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Hab ich schon probiert! Bringt aber leider nix! 
Hab jetzt einen aus der IT gerufen! Der meinte das wär ne ganz komische Version, die net aus dem hause hier kommen würde und jetzt hab ich die richtige Version beantragt... dauert nur eben Stunden bis die ankommt...Bin mal gespannt, ob das das Problem löst!


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab eine coole Seite für euch: http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/
> 
> Da werden die Missgeschicke und Fehltritte meiner "Kollegen" gesammelt....



 Sind schon ein paar coole Dinger dabei! Da fragt man sich echt ob die Schlafen bei der Arbeit oder sonst was! Vor allem, wenn da eine Frau auf einmal 3 Hände hat oder so! Ist schon sehr interessant, wie viele gefakte Bilder uns eigentlich jeden Tag über den Weg laufen! 
Trotzdem... coole page!


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Sind schon ein paar coole Dinger dabei! Da fragt man sich echt ob die Schlafen bei der Arbeit oder sonst was! Vor allem, wenn da eine Frau auf einmal 3 Hände hat oder so! Ist schon sehr interessant, wie viele gefakte Bilder uns eigentlich jeden Tag über den Weg laufen!
> Trotzdem... coole page!



Will sehen, will sehen, hier rein stellen, hier reinstellen...


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Hier ein paar Beispiele von der Seite, die ich schon sehr hart finde! 













Edit: Quelle und Copyright:  http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

^^
Das beste ist die Frau mit 3 Händen.

Danke fürs reinstellen ^^


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> ^^
> Das beste ist die Frau mit 3 Händen.
> 
> Danke fürs reinstellen ^^



Find ich auch! 

Kein Thema.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Ich kann teilweise verstehen das so etwas passiert, aber das sowas keiner bemerkt, vor allem bei irgendwelchen DVD-Verpackungen und ähnlichem....


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Irgendwer muss es gemerkt haben, sonst wären die Bilder ja nicht auf der Seite.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Ja, ich meine vor dem Druck bzw. Veröffentlichung. Normalerweise schaut da ja noch mind. einer mal drüber.....


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Ich liebe es wenn jemand seinen Ausstand aus der Firma feiert! 
Gut essen und dazu noch länger Pause... Herrlich!


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Haha, bei uns würde es sowas nicht geben^^.


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Ich liebe es, wenn die Zeit auf der Arbeit schnell vergeht. Nur leider wird liebe ja selten erwiedert...


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Haha, bei uns würde es sowas nicht geben^^.



Warum das?


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Warum das?



Na wenn die Zeit schneller vergeht bin ich auch schneller daheim ^^^^^^


----------



## Dorschty (26. März 2008)

Sorry, aber meine Frage war auf Ex1tus` Aussage bezogen, warum es sowas bei ihm in der Firma nicht geben würde.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Arbeit, Arbeit. Unser Chef würde vllt eine kleine externe Feier machen, aber garantiert nicht Arbeitszeit "verschwenden".


----------



## hammet (26. März 2008)

Ich will nach Hause 
Naja noch knapp ne Stunde, die krieg ich auch noch rum!


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

So geht es mir schon seit 2  Stunden...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Ach, die Stunde bekomm ich auch noch rum....


----------



## Matze (26. März 2008)

So, ich verabschiede mich dann. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## hammet (26. März 2008)

tschau Matze ^^


Wuahhhh wir programmieren seit über nem Monat an nem Projekt und jetzt auf einmal geht nichts mehr oO Alles, was irgendwie mit der Datenbank was machen will geht ned emhr, oder zumindest ab und zu und von Person zu Person unterschiedlich -.- Zum Glück is gleich Feierabend oO


----------



## Ex1tus (26. März 2008)

Hu, ich merk gerade das ich bei einem Projekt von mir zuviele Zwischenkopien mit verschiedenen Bezeichnungen gespeichert habe....So hab ich zwar alle Versionen aber jetzt muss ich erstmal die aktuelle finden^^.

Zum Glück ist gleich Feierabend .

Ich sag schonmal ciao.


----------



## hammet (26. März 2008)

Tschau Ex1tus !
Ich mach mich dann auch gleich vom Acker, also bis Morgen


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Es ist ja schon Donnerstag....


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

Genau! Und das ist gut, mir fällt diese Woche nämlich sau schwer.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Jop, irgendwie hilft mir auch die Nähe zum Wochenende nicht...die Zeit schleppt sich dahin...


----------



## hammet (27. März 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Oh ja in 2 Tagen ist schon wieder WE...schade, dass jetzt nicht Freitag 16:54 Uhr ist


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn jetzt 16:50 Uhr ist...


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Mir würde es sogar reichen wenn jetzt Mittagspause ist^^.


----------



## hammet (27. März 2008)

Die Zeit nahc Mittag vergeht irgendwie immer langsamer hmm


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Och, nicht unbedingt....Heute ist bei mir der Vormittag ziemlich faul^^.


----------



## hammet (27. März 2008)

Ja ist halt Ansichtssache. Bei mir ist es so, dass die letzten Stunden am längsten dauern 
Weil vorm Mittag find ich noch was womit ich mich beschäftigen kann, danach gehen mir dann die Ideen aus


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Ok, mal wieder die Standards aupacken...

Was macht ihr so am Wochenende? Ich geh am Freitag auf eine kleine, chillige LAN mit Kumpels und Samstag weiß ich noch net.....


----------



## CSANecromancer (27. März 2008)

Am Samstag ist Release Party und am Sonntag wieder Training. 

Ansonsten allen einen wunderschönen Tag. Ach, ist das herrlich, ich habe gerade den gesamten April für Dokumentation bewilligt bekommen.


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

Freitag    - keine Ahnung
Samstag - warscheinlich Vamos (Disco), weil so an die 10 Leute gesagt haben, sie wollen mit mir am Samstag da rein *kotz*
Sonntag  - keine Ahnung

@CSANecromancer
War das mit dem April Ironisch gemeint oder ernst?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

@ csanecromancer: Was trainierste du denn?

@ matze: Haha! 

Ich war vorletzen Samstag auch im Funpark^^. Ich fands lustig, aber wahrscheinlich nur weil ich angetrunken war und super Laune hatte .


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

Oh man, zum kotzen finde ich den Funpark nüchtern, angetrunken und voll .


----------



## CSANecromancer (27. März 2008)

@Matze: Das war schon ernst gemeint.  Einen ganzen Monat lang dokumentieren (freu!).

@exitus: Vollkontaktkampf. Spass muss sein.


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Vollkontaktkampf



Und wie sieht sowas aus?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Vollkontaktkampf.



Ich tanze so ähnlich^^.


----------



## CSANecromancer (27. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Und wie sieht sowas aus?


Öööhhh... Rüstung an, Helm auf, Schild und Schwert zur Hand und dann gib' ihm.  Ist im Mittelalterbereich angesiedelt.


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2008)

HuHu Leute


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Ok, ich tanze trotzdem nicht so ähnlich.


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

CSANecromancer hat gesagt.:


> Öööhhh... Rüstung an, Helm auf, Schild und Schwert zur Hand und dann gib' ihm.  Ist im Mittelalterbereich angesiedelt.



Achso, ich dachte eher so tschisau (geschrieben wie mans spricht) wie beim WengChung-KungFu

@Mimi
Hi. Welch seltener Gast erstrahlt unsere Hallen!


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2008)

Tjaaa, bin total im stress und abgenervt ^^ Aber lange net so abgenervt wie beim Praktikum


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

MiMi! Du schaust auch mal wieder vorbei! Wir haben schon gedacht wir müssen uns eine andere Threaderstellerin suchen!


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Tjaaa, bin total im stress und abgenervt ^^ Aber lange net so abgenervt wie beim Praktikum



Was kann denn so stressen?


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2008)

Wir müssen in c++ mit opengl nen viewer programmieren. Der soll zb nen Würfel darstellen oder andere Objekte und diese muss man steuern können, bzw es gibt ne Lichtquelle und der Würfel muss das dann natürlich reflektieren je nach Material. Dann soll man die Kamera noch bewegen können etc etc. War echt jeden Tag damit beschäftigt, habs im letzten moment fast fertig bekommen, nur das mit dem Licht geht noch net richtig ( man muss dazu die Normalenvektoren von der jeweiligen Fläche berechnen). Naja jetzt komtm der an wir müssen noch nen Entwurfsdokument dazu machen. Würg. Jetzt hängen wir mit unserm Projcet was wir machen sollen (nen spiel programmieren) schon übe rner Woche hinterher. Meine Gruppe will unbedingt nen C&C clone machen, ich hab aber mehr bock auf was anderes aber ging net anders. Und zu dem dummen Kurs muss ich jetzt auch bald, d.h. noch weniger Zeit.


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

Darf ich auf diesen deinen Beitrag verweisen, wenn hier im Forum wieder einer auftaucht, der mal so ganz einfach ein 3D Spiel programmieren will?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Ich hab gerade bemerkt das wir bald die 5.000-Grenze knacken. Und jeder Post ist über 10-mal gelesen worden...


----------



## Matze (27. März 2008)

Und mit dieser Erkenntis, lass ich euch jetzt allein.
Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Machs gut, Freund der Erdrotation.


----------



## hammet (27. März 2008)

Guten Abend und auf Wiedersehen


----------



## Ex1tus (27. März 2008)

Jawoll, ich verabschiede mich hier auch, ich geh in 5-10 minuten....


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

Morgen  

SO ich bin auch mal wieder da! War ja jetzt nen monat in USA und da hatte ich nur vereinzelt I-net. 

Jetzt bin ich wieder in der FH und hab mal wieder langeweile  

wünsch euch noch viel Spaß beim arbeiten


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne! Auf in den Freitag!

@Keks
Hi. Schön dass du auch mal wieder da bist. Wie wars in den USA?


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Guten Morg...*schnarch*


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Bischen Müde? ^^


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

Morgen Matze

In den USA wars echt geil  kann man net anderst sagen. Allerdings hab ich mal kurz 4 Kilo zugenommen ABER was solls. Dort gibts einfach zuviele Burgerläden. 

NAJA Kleider hab ich auch gut eingekauft. Adidas Schuhe für 20 Euro ... da überleg ich mir doch warum die bei uns über 100 Euro kosten! Ich bin nämlich eigentlich niemand der mir nur Marken kauft ABER so billig wie du in den USA ne Levis Jeans findest. 

Waren unter anderem in Las Vegas. Echt super wenn man mal billig Party machen will. Allerdings muß man sich beim spielen beherschen können  Die Getränke und das Essen sind nämlich in den Hotels/Casinos echt günstig ABER die wollen halt einfach alle ins Casino locken damit man dort dann Geld verzockt! 

OH man ich hab grad so nen komischen Prof und der will uns hier erklären wie toll das XML ist. ich bin nur hier weil es die erste Vorlesung ist ABER so oft werd ich hier nicht mehr zu sehen sein


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Bisschen ist gut! 
Hatte gestern abend ne Vorstandssitzung unserer Feuerwehr und die ist etwas ausgeufert und hat viel zu lange gedauert... jetzt bin ein ganz klein wenig müde!


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Bisschen ist gut!
> Hatte gestern abend ne Vorstandssitzung unserer Feuerwehr und die ist etwas ausgeufert und hat viel zu lange gedauert... jetzt bin ein ganz klein wenig müde!


 Häh häh ja so Vorstandssitzungen die dauern machmal länger als einem Recht ist


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Ohh jaa Und es wurden vorwiegend sooo unwichtige Dinge Totdisskutiert... das war net mehr schön! 
Naja, egal....
Sieht bei euch heute eigentlich auch das Fenster mit den neuen Beiträgen so komisch aus?
Bei mir siehts so aus:


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Guten Morgen...mein Wecker hat heute irgendwie nicht laut genug geklingelt....*augenreib und dabei gähn*

edit: Jop, schaut bei mir auch so aus, find ich net so toll.


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

@Dorschty
Hauptsache du kannst mein Haus jetzt schneller löschen, wenn es brennt ;-]

@Keks
Besonders billig is es wenn man noch bedenkt, dass der Dollar im Vergleich zum € jetzt sehr wenig wert ist.
Aber wenn da alles so billig ist, dann muss ich da glaub ich auch mal hin. ^^


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Das auf jedenfall!! 
Ich bezweifle zwar sehr stark, dass unsere Feuerwehr gerufen wird, wenn DEIN Haus brennt, da ich mal behaupten würde, du wohnst dafür zu weit weg.... aber du kannst mich gerne anrufen und ich komme sofort vorbei!


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

@Dorschty: Bei mir siehts auch so aus! Find ich auch net wirklich übersichtlich!

@Matze: Ja aber der Flug dort hin kostet halt wieder e bissl mehr  also da solltest deinen Shopping Trip schon mit Urlaub verbinden! In Californien gibts da schon schöne Flecken wo schön warm ist!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Die Feuerwehr hat gestern ihren eigenen Brand gelöscht, muhahaha *auf schenkel klopf*....


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Über dieses neue Design hab ich mich im Bug Thread grade schon ein bischen ausgekotzt. Das ist ja schrecklich, da krieg ich ja kaum noch mit, wenn ein Beitrag verfasst wird, auf den ich Antworten könnte.

@Keks
Kein Problem, dess kleine Stück schwimm ich doch locker ^^


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

@Ex1tus: Ich kenn das von der Feuerwehr eigentlich nicht anderst  Jedenfalls können alle Feuerwehrmänner die ich kenne gut saufen! Aber vielleicht kenne ich ja einfach nur die falschen ...


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus: Ich kenn das von der Feuerwehr eigentlich nicht anderst  Jedenfalls können alle Feuerwehrmänner die ich kenne gut saufen! Aber vielleicht kenne ich ja einfach nur die falschen ...



Na ja, mit dem Flüssigen sollten sie sich doch auch auskennen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Oh man, so früh schon solche Kalauer....

Aber alle Feuerwehrleutz die ich kenn, können gut saufen, das stimmt.


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, so früh schon solche Kalauer....



Da kenn ich keine Gnade ;-]


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

OH MEINE FRESSE ich langweile mich hier zu Tode! Mittlerweile hat mein Prof kreuz und quer über die Tafel irgendwas gekritzelt und erklärt immer noch lustige Sachen über XML  hab mir mal die alten Klausuren angeschaut NE NE also definitiv werd ich nächsten Freitag ausschlafen! Weil in den Klausuren kommt dauernd das gleiche dran. 

Mmh eigentlich hab ich mir ja vorgenommen, dass ich dieses Semester voll fleißig zu den Vorlesungen komme. NAJA aber ob ich das hinbekomme ich glaube es kaum.


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Juhu, die änderrung ist wircklich nur ein Bug!

@keks
Der Geist ist willig, das Fleisch ist schwach...


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

@matze: NAja eigentlich hab ich mir das ja schon gedacht  ist ja jedesmal so. Aber schließlich muß ich mein letztes Jahr als Student noch geniesen bevor das harte Arbeitsleben anfängt.


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Das ist garnet wahr...alle Feuerwehrleute sind strikte Antialkoholiker! 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich... in welchem Verein ist das nicht so?!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @matze: NAja eigentlich hab ich mir das ja schon gedacht  ist ja jedesmal so. Aber schließlich muß ich mein letztes Jahr als Student noch geniesen bevor das harte Arbeitsleben anfängt.



Naja, so hart ist es auch nicht^^. Man bekommt wenigstens Kohle...


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Aber schließlich muß ich mein letztes Jahr als Student noch geniesen bevor das harte Arbeitsleben anfängt.



Das rate ich jedem, vor allem Schülern, aber die glauben mir nicht, wenn ich sage, dass Schule sau geil sein wird, wenn sie nicht mehr drin sind...


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> (..) dass Schule sau geil sein wird, wenn sie nicht mehr drin sind...



Ich weiß was du meinst, aber das ergibt eigtl. keinen Sinn .


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

@Ex1tus
Tja, man merkt erst dass es fehlt wenn es weg ist...


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Also die Schuel an sich vermiss ich garned oO Das einzige was ich vermisse, sind meien alten Kumpels, die ich ned mehr errieche weil ich umgezogen bin.
Also wenn du es mir sagst würd ich dir ned glauben, ich habs auch nie geglaubt und nund weiß ich dass ich recht hatte ^^


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn du es mir sagst würd ich dir ned glauben, ich habs auch nie geglaubt und nund weiß ich dass ich recht hatte ^^



Hä? Also wer hätte jetzt deiner Meinung nach recht? DU oder ICH? ES KANN NUR EINEN GEBEN ;-]


Sau cool, heute ist in diesem Thread endlich mal wieder was los!


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

Naja ich find es halt einfach ungewohnt wenn ich den ganzen Tag im Geschäft sein muß  anstatt wie in der FH mal lustig kommen wenn man will! Aber natürlich ist Geld verdienen schon gut!


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Das kenn ich, ich hab mir wircklich extrem schwer getan mit der Umstellung von Schule auf 9 Stunden Arbeit...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (28. März 2008)

moin moin

Das mit der Schule stimmt absolut... noch vor zwei Jahren hatte ich das Gefühl, endlich Fertig mit dem Scheiss.
Anstatt um 7 zu gehen und um 15 Uhr wieder zu Hause zu sein, bin ich heute um 6 gegangen und sitze nun hier an meinem Arbeitsplatz vor dem selben Problem wie schon vor 3 Tagen bis ich dann um 18:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause bin.

zum Glück gibts noch Berufsschule :S


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

Ich bin eh schon immer lieber in die Schule als dass ich gearbeitet hab  das hab ich schon in meinem zwei wöchigem Praktikum in der Schule bemerkt! Und jetzt im Studium ist das natürlich noch schöner weil man hier echt kommen und gehen darf wenn man will. 

Aber naja heute ist ja schon Freitag endlich WE. Was habt ihr so vor?


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Also ich hab 8,5 Stunden Arbeit und hatte kein Probleme, war ja früher in der Schule nicht anders. Hatte da ja auch 9 Stunden, was mit den Pausen gerechnet auf die selbe Zeit rausläuft.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Aber naja heute ist ja schon Freitag endlich WE. Was habt ihr so vor?



Frei auf Sam: LAN mit Kumpels
Sam: irgendwohin fortgehen
Sonn: chillen


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (28. März 2008)

Die eigentliche soll Arbeitszeit ist ja nicht einmal das Problem ^^

8.2h pro Tag sind auch nicht viel mehr als ich früher hatte.
Nur habe ich jetzt noch 2x1.5h(hin&zurück) Arbeitsweg was doch ziemlich Zeit raubt


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Aber naja heute ist ja schon Freitag endlich WE. Was habt ihr so vor?



Heute: weiß noch nicht
Morgen: Disco
Sonntag: weiß nocht nicht


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

ALso bei mir Frei-Sonn: Weiß noch nicht

Denke mal ich werd mich mal hinsetzen und was programmieren, mach ich ja nicht so oft...


----------



## keks1984 (28. März 2008)

SO SO also ich bekomme heute hoffentlich meine Wii  und da werd ich mich mal mit vergnügen! 

Ich muß mich jetzt auch schon wieder verabschieden. Bin jetzt in nem anderem Raum und da hab ich keinen PC! Wünsch euch nen schönes WE!


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> SO SO also ich bekomme heute hoffentlich meine Wii



PFLICHTKAUF: Metroid Prime 3 Corruption. Schon allein dafür lohnt sich die Wii!

@hammet
Hat man zu hause, am We nicht was besseres zu tun?


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Heute Abend: Disco
Morgen: Keine Ahnung
Sonntag: In die Berufsschule nach Bayern fahren!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Wo ist denn die Berufsschule?


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Der Ort genau heißt Lauingen! Ist ca. 30km oder so von Ulm entfernt!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (28. März 2008)

Heute: Fitnesscenter, dann vielleicht ein paar Runden BF2 mit Kollegen 
Morgen: Training, Webseite, BF2, n paar Filme 
Sonntag: Pennen

Nicht sehr vielseitig^^


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

@matze
in die disco oder kneipe gehen udn sich sinnlos betrinken?


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> @matze
> in die disco oder kneipe gehen udn sich sinnlos betrinken?



Rate mal wer fahren muss, weil sonst am Samstag alle daheim bleiben müssten...


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Hmm ich wäre der perfekte Fahrer haben meine Kumpels immer gesagt, da ich soweiso nie Airgendwas mit Alkohol trinke ^^ ABER leider hab ich kein Auto *fg*


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Rate mal wer fahren muss, weil sonst am Samstag alle daheim bleiben müssten...



Hmm....deine Freundin?


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm ich wäre der perfekte Fahrer haben meine Kumpels immer gesagt, da ich soweiso nie Airgendwas mit Alkohol trinke ^^ ABER leider hab ich kein Auto *fg*



Du trinkst keinen Alkohol?! Warum das, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Weil ich vor 15 Jahren dem Alkohol abgeschworen haben ^^


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Wie alt bist du jetzt? 20?


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

18  Könnte man abaer glaub ich in meinem Profil nachlesen (oder? )


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Hmm....deine Freundin?



Nein, noch keine 18.



			
				hammet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil ich vor 15 Jahren dem Alkohol abgeschworen haben



Sehr nobel, dass ganze schon mit 3 Jahren


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

ja, konnte man! War aber bis eben zu faul dies zu tun, bzw. hab nicht dran gedacht! 
Soso... und mit 3 jahren warst du so ein schwerer Alkoholiker, das du dir davon abgeschworen hast?! ^^


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Ich hab mit 3 Jahren nen schönes Glas hochprozentigen Whiskey ausgetrunken, weil ich dachte es wäre Tee ^^

Das Ansprechen mit dem Profil hab ich nur gemacht weil ich dachte ich muss die Mindestanzahl an zeichen erreichen um den Post aufzuschicken


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Bla
-10 Zeichenfüller-

(Is doch ne einfache Methode um die Hürde zu überwinden)

Und wie gings dir nach dem Wisky?


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (28. März 2008)

*rofl*
Is ja krank... Mindest Zeichen ^^
Naja das is ja noch harmlos...

Ich wollt hier nur ma grad nen bissl spammen, weil cih eh nix zu tun hab...
Sitz in so ner komischen EDV-Maßnahme, wo wir den halben Tag nur ohne UAftrag vorm Rechner gammeln 

Naja, so hab ich immer hin Zeit für mein Hobby 
Web-Sites coden wie nen Irrer ^^

Hoffe bei euch is sonst alles klar soweit ^^

PEACE!


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Heheh halben Tag ohne Auftrage...wie in der Berufschule und hier uaf Arbeit Oo -.- 

@matze
Naja ich hab abgeschworen, da kann man es sich doch denken oder? ;D


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> *rofl*
> Is ja krank... Mindest Zeichen ^^



Noch nie aufgefallen? Versuch mal einen Beitrag mit weniger als 10 Zeichen zu verfassen


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (28. März 2008)

Hab ich bei dem Post grade ja versucht ^^
Ich bin es manchmal aus anderen Foren gewohnt, dass zuviel geschrieben is...

Und hier passiert mri dat auch eigentlich net, dass ich zuwenige Zeichen hab, weil cih emisten ganze DIN A 4 Seiten voll schreibe, da ich ja auch qualitativ hochwertig helfen möchten, wenn ich es dann hinkriege xD


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Juhuu, alte Zeiten. Man muss wieder drölf Seiten nachlesen wenn man nicht immerzu F5 drückt....


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Find ich auch irgendwo sinnvoll mit den Mindestzeichen, sonst wären die Threads (vor allem die Spaß-Threads) bestimmt voll mit Mini-Spam! Deswegen ist es schon gut so, das es einen Mindestzeichensatz gibt! Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Juhuu, alte Zeiten. Man muss wieder drölf Seiten nachlesen wenn man nicht immerzu F5 drückt....



Hä? was ist mit F5?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Hä? was ist mit F5?



Ist bei Win aktualisieren.

So, bin mal eben SP1 installieren.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (28. März 2008)

Ja da stimme ich dir zu...
Ich glaub ich bastel sowas auf meienr Site auch noch ein ^^


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Hmmm rückständig und SP1 für WinXP ? 
Gewagt und SP1 für WInVista?
oder 3. Möglichkeit SP1 für VisualStudio?


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Wieso nur braucht jedes neuere Windows Produkt immerzu Service-Packs? ^^


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Hmm... kaum freut man sich darüber das hier im Thread wieder was los ist, ist tote Hose...und das kurz vor Mittag...


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Immerhin haben wir heute 2 oder waren es 3? Seiten vollgeschrieben. Und so wie es aussieht sind nur wir beide übrig... ;-]


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

<-- am telefonieren wegen Fehler in mysql, tomcat und jsp  Also voll beschäftigt


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Anscheindend schon...
Fand das heut morgen toll, da mir schon den ganzen Tag (passend zum Thread) langweilig ist! Und wenn hier keiner schreibt, ist es umso schlimmer! 
Ich hör mich grad an, wie ein weinerliches Mädchen...
Hab angst...


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> <-- am telefonieren wegen Fehler in mysql, tomcat und jsp  Also voll beschäftigt



Dann leg sofort auf... ich glaub es geht los! Man muss schon Prioritäten setzen So gehts ja net! ;-]


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Was? Du Telefonierst ? Und das nicht mit mir  ?

Ändere das! RUF MICH AN! SOFORT 

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (28. März 2008)

Mir is auch langweilig... sitze seit 3 Tagen aufem selben Problem, Chef is in den Ferien und und und....

Muss die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Fehler beheben , nach ein paar Stunden explodiert einfach der Kopf lauter code und Fehlermeldungen und neuen Fehlern usw...

Das schlimme ist ich hab den Code nicht selbst geschrieben, Code eines anderen zu verstehen zieht schon ziemlich an den Nerven.
Vor allem wenn es noch so kompliziertes Zeugs ist :-(


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Nummer? Kosten pro Minute? Nach wem soll ich fragen?:-(


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Na die Nummer auf der du immer anrufst. Und du weißt doch, wenn du dich richtig verhällst kostets gar nix  ^^^^^^

@HuRaHoRRe
Und da ist man mit den Hochsprachen noch gut dran!


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Juhu nach ca 1,5 Stunden is das Telefonat beendet und der fehler wurde erkannt. Jetzt noch ausbessern und alle sind glücklich


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Ich nicht  hammet, du bist doch alle gleich (^^), du sagst du rufst mich an  und tust es doch nicht ((


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Ich ruf dich an wenn ich zu Hause bin.... ganz sicher... oO


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (28. März 2008)

*rofl*
Ihr seid ja nen Verein...
Scheinabr macht aber fast jeder das gleiche, wenn er zuviel Zeit hat...
Debuggen, debuggen und noch mehr debuggen...

Zumindest mach ich dat hier...
Hab ja eh nix zu tun, also kann ich auch an meinen Projekten arbeiten^^
Dann hat die Zeitverschwendung hier wenigstens etwas Sinn xD


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (28. März 2008)

Ich habe das debuggen schon fast aufgegeben... 
Ist zum kotzen was mein Vorgänger hier hingeschrieben hat.
Es ist zwar genial aber für mich nicht gerade Motivationsfördernd.^^


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (28. März 2008)

*lol*
Ich debugge ja meine eigenen Schandtaten ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Gewagt und SP1 für WInVista?



Ich bin ein Abenteuerer!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (28. März 2008)

Dann gehts ja noch... du weisst nach welchen Kriterien du deine variablen benennst und grundsätzlich hast du eine Ahnung was und mit welcher Überlegung du das hingeschrieben hast.
Aber ich habe keine Ahnung, vor allem macht der Typ 2000 Umwege durch 50 000 000 Klassen und Methoden. 

OK ich habs ein wenig übertrieben;-]


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Noch ne knappe viertel Stunde und dann ist endlich WOCHENENDE! *freu* 
Hab gar keinen bock mehr und kann mich net mehr konzentrieren...


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Das kenn ich  Ich sollte auch mal einen Dialog nachprogrammieren und dann musste ich nur um die Farbe für den Hintergrund zu finden über 20 Klassen gehen 
Das hata uch ziemlich gestresst und da is mir dann schon aufgefallen, dass die Entwickler doch etwas...nunja ihr wisst schon  ... programmiert haben


----------



## Dorschty (28. März 2008)

Naja, ihr Leutz!
Wünsch euch schonmal einen schönen Feierabend! Ein schönes Wochenede und eine schöne nächste Woche! 
Machts gut.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (28. März 2008)

Gleichfalls 

Trotzdem ist es ne Frechheit das du jetzt schon gehen kannst^^
bei mir wirds wieder 16:30 Uhr


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Ich muss jetzt leider schon tschüss sagen. 
Hab noch was aufgedrückt bekommen und dass will ich noch vor We fertig haben.
Bis Montag Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Ich muss jetzt leider schon tschüss sagen. 
Hab noch was aufgedrückt bekommen und dass will ich noch vor We fertig haben.
Bis Montag Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Tschau. Ich bleib bis 17.00 Uhr hier....


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Tschau ihr beiden 

Komm Ex1tus wir machne nen Club auf -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Club der Spätaufsteher?


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

Club der "bis 17 Uhr Arbeitenden" (guten Namen sind überbewertet! )


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Club der hart arbeitenden Säulen der Firma (die nicht schon um Mittag abhauen)!


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

So alles klar


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (28. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Club der hart arbeitenden Säulen der Firma (die nicht schon um Mittag abhauen)!




Aber trotzdem den ganzen Tag in dem Forum hier sind


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Aber trotzdem den ganzen Tag in dem Forum hier sind



Ruhe jetzt, gell!


----------



## hammet (28. März 2008)

A propos Gell...
Du braucht do kene Ongst for mir ham , i bin do ä Deitscher !


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Kaum bin ich mal kurz am "nicht posten" drehen hier alle am Rad...


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Hehe, wenn du aber am Rad drehst, dann macht das so Streifen... sogar wenn das Rad in der Luft hängt...


----------



## Matze (28. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hehe, wenn du aber am Rad drehst, dann macht das so Streifen... sogar wenn das Rad in der Luft hängt...



Ok, jetzt ist es offiziel: Du bist VERLOREN EX1TUS!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ok, jetzt ist es offiziel: Du bist VERLOREN EX1TUS!



Roger that! 

Moment, ich versteh garnicht was du meinst...


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (31. März 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde des frühen Aufstehens *gähn*


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Morgen... Warum hat mein Wecker heute erst um 7:45 geklingelt obwohl er um 7:30 klingeln sollte? Komisch.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Morgen... Warum hat mein Wecker heute erst um 7:45 geklingelt obwohl er um 7:30 klingeln sollte? Komisch.



Seltsam... Ja! Ein Zufall... Nein!
Eindeutig eine Verschwörung! Aber was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Och, net schon wieder ne' Verschwörung....


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Och, net schon wieder ne' Verschwörung....



Du willst es leugnen? Bist du etwa der Dratzieher? Wo wirst du als nächstes zuschlagen?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Als nächstes werde ich bei mir zuschlagen.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Als nächstes werde ich bei mir zuschlagen.



AHA! Du willst von dir als Boss der Verschwörung ablenken, indem du dich selbst (nochmal) als Opfer ausgibst. Du bist so diabolisch!


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. März 2008)

> Warum hat mein Wecker heute erst um 7:45 geklingelt





> Aber was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


7 * 4 - 5... verdammt, du hast recht. 

Aber ich hätt auch gern bis 7:45 geschlafen. @Ex1tus: Wo muss ich unterschreiben, um in eurer Loge der bis-7:45-Schlafenden aufgenommen zu werden?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Mit unterschreiben ist da nix. Da musst du über einen langen Zeitraum hart, konsequent und diszipliniert bis 7:45 schlafen. Auch wenn der Chef meckert, auch wenn du deinen Job verlierst, oder so....


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

(Sorry Ex1tus, ich kanns mir heute einfach nicht verkneifen)



> auch wenn du deinen Job verlierst, oder so....



AHA! Jetzt hab ich dich. Du willst mit deinem Club erreichen, dass alle Menschen zwar ausgeschlafen und ausgeglichen sind, aber Arbeitslos. So kannst du sie für Billiglöhne für deine Zwecke anheuern und da noch alle so gut ausgeschlafen sind, hast du Supersoldaten die für dich die Weltherschaft erringen!

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## hammet (31. März 2008)

Guten Morgen!!


Verschwörung? Daran ist bestimmt Tchubaka schuld! Warum fang ich an von thcubaka zu reden? Macht euch darüber mal gedanken! 



Oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen!!
> Verschwörung? Daran ist bestimmt Tchubaka schuld! Warum fang ich an von thcubaka zu reden? Macht euch darüber mal gedanken!
> Oder so ähnlich...



ShoutPark gesehen?

Na los Ex1tus, nimm zu meiner Anschuldigung Stellung und stell dich! ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (31. März 2008)

Guten Morgen.

OMG, nur weil ich vergessen habe einen Zahnarzt Termin zu verschieben muss ich heute 300km Zug fahren... Ich glaub ich bin Tot heute Abend 
^^


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (31. März 2008)

*totlach*
Ihr habt ja echt langeweile Leute xDDDDD


----------



## hammet (31. März 2008)

Ex1tus wird sich bestimmt nicht authe, er und seine Steinmetze planen bestimmt schon, wie sie dich aus dem Weg räumen können oO


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Kaum ist man nicht da, schon werden alle geschmiedeten Pläne aufgedeckt....


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

HA! Ich habs gewusst! Aber mich wirst du nicht zum Supersoldaten machen! Ich werde nicht ausschlafen! Na was willst du jetzt tun? ;-]

@Chaosengel_Gabriel
Ach was ^^. Siehe Titel 

@hammet
Ich arbeite aus einem Fahrenden Van herraus, er wird mich so schnell nicht bekommen (außerdem schlaf ich nicht, so kann ich für ihn kein Supersoldat werden ^^)



Oh man, heute macht der Thread Spaß ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> HA! Ich habs gewusst! Aber mich wirst du nicht zum Supersoldaten machen! Ich werde nicht ausschlafen!



Vielleicht will ich ja genau das von dir?


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht will ich ja genau das von dir?



Hmm, dann stecke ich in der Zwickmühle:
 - Entweder bin ich unausgeschlafen, aber für dich leichter aus dem Weg zu räumen
- Oder ich bin ausgeschlafen und du machst mich zu einem deiner Supersoldaten

Verzwickt...


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Vielleicht hab ich das ja auch von langer Hand geplant, und ich will eigentlich das alle unausgeschlafen sind... Und ihr denkt ihr leistet mir Widerstand, dabei spielt ihr mir in die Hände...


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Netter Versuch Dr. Ex1tus! Allerdings wird das nicht funktioneren. Ich habe bereits eine Serum aus den Zellen von Tieren entwickelt, welches der Menschheit ermöglicht, mit nur einer Körperhälfte zu schlafen. Fals du dann ankommst weckt die eine die andere Hälfte auf. Dann hast du eine unausgeschlafene Seite, die deinen Supersoldatenplan verhindert und ein ausgeschlafene, die dich bekämpfen kann... ;-]

^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Bestimmt mit Delfinzellen! Diese verdammten Delfine. Die hindern mich schon wieder an der Weltherrschaft. Blöde, quiekende Drecksviecher.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Du hast es erkannt. Die erste Legion meiner Delfin-Menachen Armee ist schon voll ausgerüsstet, Motiviert (und halb ausgeschlafen) und wartet nur noch auf meinen Befehl zuzuschlagen. ^^


----------



## hammet (31. März 2008)

Hmm würd mich ja interessierten, ob die eine Hälfte deiner Legion ertrinkt wenn sie zu lang im Wasser is?
Oder deine Soldaten fallen um, weil die ned auf einem Fuß und einer haben Flosse stehen können.
hmm

Ich glaub der Punkte geht an Dr. Ex1tus (find den Namen geniel ^^ )!!


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm würd mich ja interessierten, ob die eine Hälfte deiner Legion ertrinkt wenn sie zu lang im Wasser is?
> Oder deine Soldaten fallen um, weil die ned auf einem Fuß und einer haben Flosse stehen können.
> hmm
> 
> Ich glaub der Punkte geht an Dr. Ex1tus (find den Namen geniel ^^ )!!



Ertrinken Delfine im Wasser, weil eine Hälfte schläft? Wenn ja, wären sie schon lange ausgestorben. Außerdem musst du eine Hälfte ja nicht unbedingt Horizontal oder Vertikal sehen.

Thx, ich dachte mir dass ein Dr zu unserem verückten, diabolischen Ex1tus passt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Ich schmeiß deinen "Kriegern" einfach ein paar Bälle zu, die können diesem angeborenen Reflex nicht widerstehen und balancieren sie auf ihrer Nase...


----------



## hammet (31. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ertrinken Delfine im Wasser, weil eine Hälfte schläft? Wenn ja, wären sie schon lange ausgestorben. Außerdem musst du eine Hälfte ja nicht unbedingt Horizontal oder Vertikal sehen.
> 
> Thx, ich dachte mir dass ein Dr zu unserem verückten, diabolischen Ex1tus passt ^^




Neee aber die Menschenhälte, wenns zu tief geht und zu lange dauert 

Ja gut aber es sähe schon lustig aus wenn die eine Hälfte schwimmt und die andere hälte aus dem Wasser ragt ^^


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Oh du musst der Sohn des Teufels sein! Dir ist wircklich jedes Mittel recht Dr. Ex1tus! Aber wenn du damit beschäftigt bist Bälle zu schmeißen, wie willst du dann deine Supersoldaten anheuern? HaHa!


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

http://www.t2000.de/images/42000.jpeg.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

1. Netten Status, hab meinen auch geändert.

2. Oh man bist du teuflisch! Stell das Bild doch direkt hierrein oder ich muss denken du bluffst weil du weist ich kanns nicht sehen!

^^


----------



## hammet (31. März 2008)

Ich kann meinen Status ned ändern 



edit: das mit dem bildreinstellen geht ned, muss ich htmlcode nehmen?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

http://www.t2000.de/images/42000.jpeg.

edit: bin ja kein unmensch^^


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Status ändern geht glaube ich erst ab 100 Beiträgen, genauso wie negativ Bewerten.

Geh mal auf Antworten (nicht Direkt Antowrt). Im Fenster gehste du dann oben auf das Symbol mit der Büroklammer. Dort kannst du dass Bild dann anhängen (musst du halt vorher lokal auf deinem Rechner Speicher).


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Aha! So sieht also deine Kriegsmaschinerie aus! Tja meine Delfin-Menschen haben auch eine Psychische Ausbildung genossen. Sie sind gegen fast alle Bälle Imun! Nur ein geringer Prozentsatz ist noch anfällig gegen große, sehr sehr bunte Wasserbälle!

HAHAHA.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Ach, dann schmeiß ich halt ein paar Kinder ins Wasser. Das ist unwiderstehlich für die. Da hilft alles Training nix.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Für den Fall habe ich inzwischen auch ein paar Hai-Menschen-Soldaten gezüchtet! Du siehst, das Böse kann nicht siegen! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Ach, dann schmeiß ich halt ein paar Kinder ins Wasser. Das ist unwiderstehlich für die. Da hilft alles Training nix.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Du wiederhohlst dich. Fällt dem Bösen nichts mehr ein? Oder was haben die Illuminaten mit deinem letzten Post zu tun? ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Du wiederhohlst dich. Fällt dem Bösen nichts mehr ein? Oder was haben die Illuminaten mit deinem letzten Post zu tun? ^^^^^^



Mir braucht auch nichts einfallen. Wenn die Lösungen bewährt sind, dann benutze ich sie. Haben deine Haie wenigstens Laser auf ihren Köpfen?


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Nö, das haben die Delfine in ihren löchern im Kopf.
Die Haie sind die Nahkampf einheinten mit Plasma und Photonen Klingen, sowie Phasenschilden. Zusätzlich haben sie noch viele Wasserstoff Granaten mit gigantischer zerstörung, welche die Haie selbst aber heilen, da sie ja aus dem Wasser kommen :suspekt:.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Nö, das haben die Delfine in ihren löchern im Kopf.
> Die Haie sind die Nahkampf einheinten mit Plasma und Photonen Klingen, sowie Phasenschilden. Zusätzlich haben sie noch viele Wasserstoff Granaten mit gigantischer zerstörung, welche die Haie selbst aber heilen, da sie ja aus dem Wasser kommen :suspekt:.



Und du hast mal vermutet das ich ein Freak bin ^^.....


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Ach, du glaubst gar nicht wie langweilig mir gerade ist!


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Du kannst ja was für mich machen. Wie binde ich Typo3 am besten an Navision an? Austauschformat? Welches? Das muss zwar nicht ich direkt machen, aber Bescheid wissen ist immer gut...


----------



## Matze (31. März 2008)

Ich hab grad keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Aber ich geh jetzt sowiso. Feierabend. Bis Morgen Freunde des Mondes


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab grad keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Aber ich geh jetzt sowiso. Feierabend. Bis Morgen Freunde des Mondes



Ich weiß es auch nicht so genau^^.

Tschüssi.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## hammet (1. April 2008)

Guten Morgen!!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Guten Morgen *gähn*, ich sollte wenn ich mich um 1:30 ins Bett lege, nicht noch gute Bücher lesen, sonst komm ich ewig nicht zum Schlafen. Aber ich mach es immer wieder....


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass WoW - Zocker auch noch so etwas tun wie Bücher lesen


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass WoW - Zocker auch noch so etwas tun wie Bücher lesen



Ach, ich kann am Tag max. 2 Stunden WoW spielen. Genauso wie alle anderen Spiele die ich hab. Verlier komischerweise die Lust, auch wenn die 2 Stunden viel Spaß gemacht haben...

Achja, meine Prämie zum PC-Action Abo ist gekommen...Crysis. Irgendwie ist es net so toll. Wenn ich den Uber-PC hätte damit ich es auf hoher Grafik spielen könnte würde es mich vielleicht mehr reizen, aber so....den Singelplayer werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr starten. Ich schau mir den Multiplayer nochmal an, aber da erwarte ich auch nix.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Achja, meine Prämie zum PC-Action Abo ist gekommen...Crysis. Irgendwie ist es net so toll.



Genau das predige ich doch andauernd, weil jeder PC-Nerd ja meint dass das Spiel so geil ist und SOWAS VON NEUE IDEEN hat (Spezialanzug -> gibts in Metroid, Halo... , Besondere Kräfte -> gibts in fast jedem Spiel, besonders Star Wars games)


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Genau das predige ich doch andauernd, weil jeder PC-Nerd ja meint dass das Spiel so geil ist und SOWAS VON NEUE IDEEN hat (Spezialanzug -> gibts in Metroid, Halo... , Besondere Kräfte -> gibts in fast jedem Spiel, besonders Star Wars games)



Naja, der Anzug ist schon cool. Am Anfang versucht man auch noch alle Fähigkeiten zu nutzen und sinnvoll einzusetzen. Aber meistens rennt man trotzdem im Rüstungsmodus herum und knallt alle ab. Ist am effektivsten...

edit: So hat es ein Kumpel von mir ausgedrückt: "Crysis ist doch auch nur ne' große Grafikdemo."


----------



## hammet (1. April 2008)

Mir macht das game auch keinen Spaß (auch auf höchsten Details ned  ). Den Anzug find ich irgendwie...nunja...und ich mag soweiso keine Zukunftsshooter, stehe da mehr auf Weltkrieg oder sonstiges. Und mal ehrlich so innovativ ist das Game nun wirklich nicht...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (1. April 2008)

---------------> BF2 <-----------------

aber auch nur online...^^

<3


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> "Crysis ist doch auch nur ne' große Grafikdemo."


^^ Das triffts genau. Mir gehen sowieso alle Speile auf die Eier, die offensichtlicht ihr Augenmerk auf Grafik legen (Sprich: fast jeder Ego-shooter, fast jedes Rennspiel, fast jedes Fußballspiel)



			
				hammet hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und mal ehrlich so innovativ ist das Game nun wirklich nicht...


Stimmt, nur glaubt mir das keiner. Erst recht nicht die ganzen abgef*ckten PC-Nerds aus der Berufsschule, die schon bei "Grafik in Crysiss" einen Orgasmus kriegen...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Mir gehen sowieso alle Speile auf die Eier, die offensichtlicht ihr Augenmerk auf Grafik legen (Sprich: fast jeder Ego-shooter, fast jedes Rennspiel, fast jedes Fußballspiel)



Weswegen spiel ich den jetzt noch CS:S und BF2? Weil sie verdammt viel Spaß machen (online). Das beste "Rennspiel" ist heute noch Mario Kart auf der SNES! Aber bei Fußballspielen kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Schonmal das neue FIFA auf dem PC gezoggt? Das schaut aus wie hingeka*** und hingeschi****. Und PES hat das Hauptaugenmerk auch nicht auf Grafik...


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Weswegen spiel ich den jetzt noch CS:S und BF2? Weil sie verdammt viel Spaß machen (online). Das beste "Rennspiel" ist heute noch Mario Kart auf der SNES! Aber bei Fußballspielen kann ich dir nicht zustimmen. Schonmal das neue FIFA auf dem PC gezoggt? Das schaut aus wie hingeka*** und hingeschi****. Und PES hat das Hauptaugenmerk auch nicht auf Grafik...



Am schönsten sind doch Wii-Egoshooter gegen Freunde, unglaublich witzig, weil kein Schwein zielen kann, besonders am Anfang ^^.
Na ja, wobei ich fast mehr zur N64 Variante von Mario Kart tendiere. Bin mal gespannt wie das neue so wird.
Ich sagte doch "fast jedes..." nicht jedes.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich sagte doch "fast jedes..." nicht jedes.



Ich würde mal behaupten das das die 2 großen Fußballspiele sind. Vielleicht gibts noch eins von 2k, aber das weiß ich nicht. Zähl mal welche auf...


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde mal behaupten das das die 2 großen Fußballspiele sind. Vielleicht gibts noch eins von 2k, aber das weiß ich nicht. Zähl mal welche auf...



Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich mir alle merke ^^.

Zurzeit zocke ich übrigens "Dawn of War - Soulstorm", "Super Mario Galaxy" und wenn ich was zum lachen brauche "Red Steel" gegen einen Freund ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (1. April 2008)

Die Grafik von FIFA hat sich meiner Meinung nach seit ca 6 Jahren nicht mehr gross geändert.

Ich find sie einfach nur Peinlich...vor allem das publikum welches meines Wissens immernoch aus Scheiben besteht...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich mir alle merke ^^.



Jetzt nicht rausreden, du Schlingel . Und beim Wii Mario Fußball ist die Grafik auch nicht das tolle. Ich hab schon 3 Beispiele angeführt, du noch keins. Wer hat gewonnen.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wer hat gewonnen.



Das schreit ja gerade zu nach einer neuen Verschwörung gegen mich ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Die Grafik von FIFA hat sich meiner Meinung nach seit ca 6 Jahren nicht mehr gross geändert.
> 
> Ich find sie einfach nur Peinlich...vor allem das publikum welches meines Wissens immernoch aus Scheiben besteht...



Jaja, die Bitmap-Zuschauer. Das letzte FIFA das ich mir geholt habe, war das 06er. Im Moment spiel ich lieber PES 08 obwohl mir das eigentlich zu kompliziert ist^^. Aber ich geb doch nicht soviel Kohle für ein wurstiges Spiel aus....

Ach, Matze komm . Du alte "Labergosch" ^^.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ach, Matze komm . Du alte "Labergosch" ^^.


Ich wollte heute nicht schon wieder, aber du zwingst mich dazu...;-]


----------



## hammet (1. April 2008)

Fussballspiele find ich eh sowas von langweilig -.- Wozu sollte ich aufm Rechner Fussball spielen wenn man es draussen machen kann? :X
Bei Egoshootern und Autorennspielen (sind auch nicht meine Favoriten) ist es was anderes. Man kann es zwar machen, aber man sollte es nicht 
Das einzigen Sportspiele, die mich "gefesselt" hatten waren TopSpin (1!), irtua Tennis 3 (aVorgänger nicht gespielt) und SkiSpringen 2002 (einzige gespielte Version  ).
Aber ich bin eher der Rollenspieler (am liebsten MMORPGs) und dann da auch nen bissl wirkliches Rollenspiel  (hach wie oft war ich ig schon Verlobt  )


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Wenn virtueller Fußball, dann mit Kumpels an der Konsole...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Achja, ich kann mich jetzt endlich ein bißchen körperlich betätigen. Hab mir mein Fahrrad mit hierher genommen. Gestern erstmal mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit zur Sparkasse geradelt und danach einkaufen. Waren zwar nur 5-6 Kilometer, aber danach war ich total kaputt (weil untrainiert und max. Geschwindigkeit).


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Dann geh doch mal mit mir ins Fit Ex1tus. Hab seit gestern das Trainig von Kraft auf schnell-Kraft umgestellt ^^... wenn dus durchhälst


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Dann geh doch mal mit mir ins Fit Ex1tus. Hab seit gestern das Trainig von Kraft auf schnell-Kraft umgestellt ^^... wenn dus durchhälst



Wo ist das, was kostet das, wie komm ich dahin?


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

ok ok, schon kappiert, dass du nicht willst


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> ok ok, schon kappiert, dass du nicht willst



Doch, beim Fahrrad fahren muss ich immer aufpassen, da kann ich die Gedanken nicht schweifen lassen. Das kann ich im Fit machen. Ich würde es schon gern wissen....


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Hier die Homepage


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Ah, ok. 9 km per Auto. Vielleicht 10 per Rad.

Geht ja noch . Was kostet das? Das stand nicht auf der Page...


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ich zahl ca. 35€ im Monat. Aber ich hatte noch den Schülertarif und paar Rabatte weil ich noch andere Personen mit ins Fit gebracht hab.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Ja, Schüler bin ich ja auch noch^^. 35€ im Monat geht ja. Selbst wenn es 40 sind....Schaun wir mal.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Schaun wir mal.


Na da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Würdest du dann für mich auch Rabbat bekommen?


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Wenn du auf dem Vertrag angibst, dass du wegen mir das Fit ausgewählt hast ja. 

Für jeden, den man reinbring erhällt man 7% Rabatt. Zusätzlich noch für jeden , den der von dir reingebrachte reinbringt nochmal 7%
Das heißt würdest du durch mich reinkommen, bekäme ich 7%. Würdest du dann nach ner Zeit auch jemanden dazu bewegen bekommst du und ich nochmal 7%. Und sollte man es schaffen über 100% zu kommen, würdest du was bekommen.

So fuktionrt das System.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Wieso darf man hier nicht f.u.n.z.t sagen?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wegen f-u. 

Nicht schlecht. Da hol ich noch meinen WG-Mitbewohner, der heult eh immer über seinen Bauch^^.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Zu 2. ists auch meist besser. Und ich kann das sagen, da ich vorher 3 Jahre alleine trainiert hab.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Alleine trainieren würde mir nichts ausmachen. Aber ich würde es schleifen lassen wenn ich mal keine Lust hab. So tritt man sich immer gegenseitig in den Poppers.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Zu 2. motivierts auch mehr, denn:
- wenn man der schwächere ist, gibt man mehr um aufzuhohlen
- wenn man der stärker ist, will man natürlcih damit besonders glänzen

^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Ach, der hat doch keine Schongs^^.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2008)

Also ich hau dann mal ab. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2008)

Bis morgen. Ich bleib hier noch 20 Minuten.


----------



## hammet (1. April 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg tschau


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Guten Morgen. Also mein Mitbewohner hat gemeint er ist dabei, wenn er wieder ein Auto hat. Weil Fahrrad hat er keins...


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Fände ich mal krass, wenn ihr das wircklich durchziet.
Ich kenn dass nämlich mit Leuten die Anfangs mit rein wollten, aber dann immer doch keine Zeit hatten ^^


----------



## hammet (2. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Ach, heute ist ja schon wieder Mittwoch. Und Freitag hab ich mir einen halben Tag Urlaub genommen....Geil!


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Boah die Woche schleicht die Zeit schon wieder so... ich glaub ich brauch ernsthaft mal Urlaub... Wenigstens ist in 3 Wochen Berufsschule...


----------



## hammet (2. April 2008)

Hmm ich hab auch in 3 Wochen wieder Berufschule. § Wochen lang. Fahre aber in der 2. Woche zu irgendeinem Politikplanspiel, mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Fahre aber in der 2. Woche zu irgendeinem Politikplanspiel, mal sehen wie das wird.



Positiv sehen: Du könntest auch arbeiten...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

ab morgen Mittag bis nächhsten Freitag Ferien 

Ich habs einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten, musste einfach Ferien eintragen ;D


----------



## keks1984 (2. April 2008)

Morgen und ich hab um halb 12 Feierabend  und morgen hab ich frei und am Freitag nur eine Vorlesung PUH so ne schwere Woche  

Häh häh das Studentenleben ist schon toll!


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Bäh! Anscheinend sind hier die einzigen Arbeiteden Ex1tus und ich


----------



## keks1984 (2. April 2008)

@Matze: Dafür könnt ihr jetzt schon anfangen an eurer 1. Million zu arbeiten! Ich brauch da noch ne Weile für!


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Dafür könnt ihr jetzt schon anfangen an eurer 1. Million zu arbeiten! Ich brauch da noch ne Weile für!



In diesem Land wirst du mit erlicher, legaler Arbeit nicht zum Millionär. Da sind die Chancen auf einen Lottogewinn höher!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Mit meinem Lehrlingslohn von 400 Euro pro Monat werde ich da noch einige Zeit arbeiten müssen^^

Aber zum Glück steigert sich der ja jedes Jahr ... zu ner Million wirds trotzdem nie reichen


----------



## keks1984 (2. April 2008)

Ja stimmt, ich befürchte auch dass ich noch einige Jahre brauch bis ich die Million voll hab. Wahrscheinlich bin ich bis dahin so alt dass ich das Geld nicht mehr ausgeben kann! Daher unterstütze ich auch mit meinen begrenzen Mittel immerwieder die deutsche Wirtschaft


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich fang das Lottospielen an . Ja, ich weiß die Chanche ist gering, aber ich will mich nicht für alle Zeiten zu tode arbeiten .... Ich brauch nicht viel Geld um zu leben/zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ich glaube bevor wir alle durch unser Gehalt Millionäre werden, verdienen wir nicht mal mehr genug um die Inflation auszugleichen :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube bevor wir alle durch unser Gehalt Millionäre werden, verdienen wir nicht mal mehr genug um die Inflation auszugleichen :suspekt:



Bei uns geht's ja noch, aber bei den Amis is doch jetzt schon fast jeder Millionär .


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> bei den Amis is doch jetzt schon fast jeder Millionär .


Stimmt, schaut euch mal nur diesen Wohlstandsspeck an ^^:suspekt:


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Ja die Amis werden auch zu grunde gehen und zwar nicht nur wegen dem 

Wenn die könnten würden die doch glatt nochmals Bush wählen, der müsst nur kurz irgendwelche Versprechungen machen und schon würden ihn die Idioten wählen^^

Lotto... pffff 
So ein Glück kann man eigentlich gar nicht haben...


----------



## keks1984 (2. April 2008)

NAJA ich glaube eher das die meisten Millionäre Glück hatten! Entweder ist Papa reich oder im Lotto Glück gehabt... Ich wäre so fürs restliche Studium schon mit 10000 zufrieden  da könnte ich schon gut Leben!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Das hat mich gerade an American Gladiator erinnert, weiß jemand ob das noch irgendwo kommt?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Wtf ist American Gladiator?

Kennt man das in der Schweiz nicht oder hab ich ne Bildungslücke :S

Edit: #5000 .. gar nicht gemerkt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob das in der Schweiz kommt/gekommen ist, aber du hast da definitv eine Bildungslücke...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Hmm so lange ich "Malcolm mitendrin" kenne bin ich glücklich...
Sonst müsste ich mich leider mit der selbst eliminierung beschäftigen ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ach, wenn dann musst du Scrubs kennen. Übrigens, du hast den 5000. Beitrag


----------



## keks1984 (2. April 2008)

HA das kenne ich auch! Ist das die komische Show wo so Leute gegen irgendwelche riesen Typen kämpfen und lächerliche Spiele machen?! 

Noch besser ist aber "Takeshi´s Castle" kennt ihr das? Das ist echt geil ganz viel Japaner die sich lächerlich machen. Da kannst dich nur noch fragen wieviel macht der Mensch, dass er Geld bekommt oder ins TV kommt!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

5000? YES! 

Ja ok Scrubs ist auch geil aber an Malcolm und Simpsons kommt echt nix ran...

Ja genau Takeshis Castle^^ HAMMER


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> Noch besser ist aber "Takeshi´s Castle" kennt ihr das?


JA. Aber am geilsten war es damals auf DSF. Die neu syncronisation von RTL2 ist einfach nur schei*e. 
Gibs doch mal in Wikipedia ein


----------



## keks1984 (2. April 2008)

SO dann werd ich mal Feierabend machen  

Muß jetzt noch nen paar Projekte machen Bäh


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

keks1984 hat gesagt.:


> SO dann werd ich mal Feierabend machen
> 
> Muß jetzt noch nen paar Projekte machen Bäh



SAUERREI!

(10 Zeichen filler)


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Drecksstudenten...
Um 9 mal gehen, dann um 11:30 nach Hause... Nachmittags genau gar nichts machen usw.

Da sollte man echt mal reinhauen dürfen


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Da sollte man echt mal reinhauen dürfen



Aber Freuen schlägt man nicht!
.
.
.
Zertrümmern wir wenigstens ihren Klamottenschrank samt Klamotten ;-]


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Aber Freuen schlägt man nicht!
> .
> .
> .
> Zertrümmern wir wenigstens ihren Klamottenschrank samt Klamotten ;-]



Verbrennen ^^ (Die Klamotten natürlich)

Gut wenigstens kriegen Studenten normalerweise keinen Lohn...
Bei uns gibt es Studentenschnitten(Süssgebäck), die werden so genannt weil sie aus Abfällen(Resten) gemacht werden und die Studenten sich nur die leisten können ;-]

Ka obs das in de auch gibt.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

American Gladiator ist die amerikanische Version von Takeshis Castle. Oder ist Takeshis Castle die japanische Version von American Gladiator? Nur das sich in American Gladiator keiner eine Blöße gegeben hat. Die waren alle immer supercool. Vor allem die Gladiators. Das waren die Oberpimps....

Jaja, im Fitnessstudio trainieren und schon will man Sachen kaputthauen...


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Bei mir in den Bäckerrein gibt es sowas, das nennt sich Granatsplitter. Ist auch aus Resten (weshalb sie immer anders schmecken) und mit Schokolade überzogen. Ich mag sie, auch wenn ich kein Student bin.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Jaja, im Fitnessstudio trainieren und schon will man Sachen kaputthauen...



Ich glaube, du hast ein vollkommen falsches Bild von mir!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube, du hast ein vollkommen falsches Bild von mir!



Och, das glaub ich net. Du bist ein Nerd-hassender-Programmierer, der seine im Fitnessstudio aufgebauten Muskeln in Vandalismus investieren will. ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Ich mach auch Fitness, Karate, Schwimmen und ich will nichts Kaputt machen ^^


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> der seine im Fitnessstudio aufgebauten Muskeln in Vandalismus investieren will. ^^



Falsch. Ersetze Vandalismus mal durch Frauen! ^^

@HuRaHoRRe
Endlich mal jemand auf meiner Seite


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Ich mach auch Fitness, Karate, Schwimmen und ich will nichts Kaputt machen ^^



Wie war das vorhin mit verprügeln & verbrennen? 



Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Falsch. Ersetze Vandalismus mal durch Frauen! ^^
> 
> @HuRaHoRRe
> Endlich mal jemand auf meiner Seite



FrauEN?Plural? Das erzähl ich deiner Freundin.;-]

Auf deiner Seite? Und wer steht auf meiner?


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Auf deiner Seite? Und wer steht auf meiner?


Delfinfresser ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Ach, stimmt. Also jedes Mal wenn jemand eine Dose Thunfisch aufmacht, hilft er mir. Yeah.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ach, stimmt. Also jedes Mal wenn jemand eine Dose Thunfisch aufmacht, hilft er mir. Yeah.



Ja ja, gib halt noch weng mehr an


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Walfresser! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ja ja, gib halt noch weng mehr an



Tja du merkst einfach das du keine Schongs mehr hast. Gegen so eine globale Einheit von Delfinvernichtern kannst du abstinken.


----------



## Freak (2. April 2008)

Ich bewundere euch und diesen Thread - es gibt doch tatsächlich noch Leute, die der Langeweile hartnäckig Widerstand leisten.

Ich merk' erst wenn ich mal keine Schule habe, wie wenige Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten es für mich gibt...


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Yeah, Fame! Wir haben Fanboys! Juhuu.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Tja du merkst einfach das du keine Schongs mehr hast. Gegen so eine globale Einheit von Delfinvernichtern kannst du abstinken.



HAHA! Denkst du wircklich, ich habe nur Delfine gegen dich? Ha die haben dich bis jetzt doch nur abgelenkt und beschäftigt!


----------



## Freak (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Yeah, Fame! Wir haben Fanboys! Juhuu.



Scheint so.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Jajajaja, erzähl wieder Geschichten. Bis jetzt bist du noch nicht zu mir durchgedrungen.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ich habe es doch gesagt *Dr.* Ex1tus, es gibt hier viele die Mitlesen, aber wenige trauen sich hier zu schreiben ^^

Hey, ist das etwa das Foto der überwachungskammera, die ich bei meinem letzten einsatzt vergas zu zerstören? Man man, du bist aber auch nur mit Glück entkommen


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Wieso kehrt so ab 12 hier immer so ein Schweigen ein? Ich würde ja verstehen wenn jetzt eineige Mittag machen, aber danach ist es hier meist trozdem still...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

ich mache erst in 15min Mittag, bin jedoch momentan grad beschäftigt :O


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Tja ich mach jetzt Mittag


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Ich bin vom Mittag machen wieder da.

Jo, zum Glück konnte ich dir noch ein paar Hanteln zuwerfen. Dem konntest du nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Na ja, die sind zu leicht (als ob du schwere werfen könntest ;-] ), dass würde auf Ausdauer trainieren und das will ich nicht. Tatsächlich bin ich nur noch hier, weill mien Essen noch nicht fertig ist


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Es hat mir aber die nötige Zeit verschafft um in mein grandiose Fluchtfahrzeug zu springen. Was machst du dir denn schönes?  (dann hab ich sie halt gerollt oder in meinem Minifahrstuhl der im Boden integriert ist hochgefahren, Mr. Goldwaage.)


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Nudeln mit Pesto!

Tja nur blöde, dass ich die Gewichte so schnell schmeißen konnte, dass sie glatt deinen Antrieb (plus rettungs-Fluchtfahrzeug) zerschlagen haben ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

So eine Lüge, da hätten sie ja meine Beine zerstören müssen. Und, moment ich schau mal unter den Tisch.....die sind noch ok. Aber mein super Dreirad ist putt! Das verzeih ich dir nie!

Granatsplitter...nudeln mit pesto....ich glaub du bist in deinem Herzen trotzdem ein Student


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Oh ich bitte vielmals um verzeihung 
Als Wiedergutmachung lass ich dir einen Vorsprung, weil ich jetzt was esse, Versprochen!


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Na Dr. Ex1tus, genug Zeit gehabt zu entkommen? ^^


----------



## hammet (2. April 2008)

Voll im Stress :/
Musste nen testserver aufsetzen und das ding hat nen 800MHz Proz. und 256mb Ram, installier da mal nen Servicepack usw drauf :X
Und das alles im Serverraum mit den ganzen Lüftern die dir ins Gesicht blasen oO


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und das alles im Serverraum mit den ganzen Lüftern die dir ins Gesicht blasen oO



Haste jetzt wenigstens ne Sturmfrisur? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Na Dr. Ex1tus, genug Zeit gehabt zu entkommen? ^^



Ich hatte gerade einen harten Kampf mit einer Kamera....ich hab gewonnen. Jetzt bin ich kaputt, meine ganze geistige Leistungskraft für heute ist weg....


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Achso. Na ok, dann erhohle dich schöne. Dann versuche ich eben ab morgen erst wieder deine Weltherrschaftspläne zu vereiteln:suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Och, danke Delfinherr, du bist mein Lieblingserzfeind.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Oh, und du bist natürlich mein Lielingsbuntebälleschmeisendererzböswicht


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Ooooohh das ist ja lieb....Dankeschön. *gg* *hdl*


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> *gg* *hdl*



Hey hey, STOP STOP STOP! Wir wollen das mal nicht übertreiben und in den Mädchen und Homo bereich abdriften lassen ok. Also krasse Schei*e auf jeden Alter ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Och, ich hab da keine Probleme mit .

Aber Alter, wenn du es nicht willst Alter, ist mir das auch recht *hodenkratz*.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Du darfst Ruhig sagen, dass du mich lieb hast, aber bitte erst nachdem ich oder wir beide eine uns angreifende Alien Armee (oder änliches männliches) niedergemacht (durchgestanden) haben und wir jetzt wieder auf den Heimweg zu unseren Model-Frauen sind ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (2. April 2008)

Oooooookkkkayyyyy was geht mit euch ab?:suspekt:


----------



## Suchfunktion (2. April 2008)

Nurnoch 1std 15min bis zum wohlverdienten Feierabend.
(Verdammt, bin ich muede... *gaehn*)


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Du darfst Ruhig sagen, dass du mich lieb hast, aber bitte erst nachdem ich oder wir beide eine uns angreifende Alien Armee (oder änliches männliches) niedergemacht (durchgestanden) haben und wir jetzt wieder auf den Heimweg zu unseren Model-Frauen sind ^^ :suspekt:



Während wir eine Zigarre rauchen und nebenbei mit unseren Muskeln spielen? Und wir haben auch einen Dreitagebart. Und sind oberkörperfrei. Und tragen blutige Waffen mit uns herum. Hab ich noch was wichtiges vergessen? 

Ich hab noch ein paar Minuten bis zum wohlverdienten Feierabend.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Während wir eine Zigarre rauchen und nebenbei mit unseren Muskeln spielen? Und wir haben auch einen Dreitagebart. Und sind oberkörperfrei. Und tragen blutige Waffen mit uns herum. Hab ich noch was wichtiges vergessen?



So ungefähr ^^ :suspekt:. 

Ich darf heute Überstunden machen


----------



## hammet (2. April 2008)

So jetzt haben wir mitbekommne, hey der server is zu schwach für unseren Test, und meine arbeit war umsonst -.-

Naja ich mach Feierabend, bis morgen


----------



## Matze (2. April 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes!


----------



## hammet (3. April 2008)

Guten Morgen alle beisammen


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Guten Morgän.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Ich nehme mir vor mal richtig schön auszuschlafen, aber schlaf dann trotzdem erst um 1 Uhr....


----------



## hammet (3. April 2008)

Augen zu und durch!


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Habt ihr schon mal die Tutorialnews über die Rechtschreibung durchgelesen? hier


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Ja, der "Witz" ist aber schon ein bißchen älter, aber Markus hat da vollkommen recht.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

@Ex1tus
Nicht meckern, ich musste länger Arbeiten und habs auch erst um 1 ins Bett geschaft!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Ja, aber ich wollte vorgestern schon ausschlafen und bin um 1:30 im Bett und gestern dann 1:00. Zum Glück muss ich morgen nur einen halben Tag arbeiten....

edit: besser gesagt "gestern" und "heute"...


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Was treibst du eigentlich so lange?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Och erst so auf 10 wird das Zocken interessant, weil da meine ganzen Lieblingsleute online kommen. Mit denen machts am meisten Spaß. Und wie gesagt, danach noch lesen...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (3. April 2008)

Morgen!

Mhh nicht das ich hier jetzt agressives Verhalten fördern möchte, aber ich hab ab 11 Uhr 1 Woche und 1.5 Tage Ferien.;-)


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Mhh nicht das ich hier jetzt agressives Verhalten fördern möchte, aber ich hab ab 11 Uhr 1 Woche und 1.5 Tage Ferien.;-)



Les doch mal meine und Ex1tus pläne von gestern, dann weißt du was passiert. Und für den Fall dass du uns nicht ernst nimmst, gibt es ja noch Dr. Ex1tus und den Herrn der Delfine ^^.

@Ex1tus
Ich hatte gestern Abend endlich wieder Nerven ein bischen zu Texten und da konnte ich doch nicht einfach aufhöhren ^^

@Dr. Ex1tus
Es wir zeit das wir uns verbünden, gegen uns nichtfragende Urlaubsnehmer ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

@ Matze: ab da fragen mich dann auch immerzu verschiedene Leute: "Spielste einen kleinen War mit (CS:S)?" "Aaahh Ex1tus, los, BF2 join mir nach" "Huhu, komm doch mal in WoW on." Und ich muss mich dann entscheiden, und meistens versuch ich dann alles zu spielen^^. Das ich das in 2 Stunden schaffe ist schwierig. Und dann will ich mich ins Bett legen und seh das Buch und denk mir: "hmm ein bißchen lesen noch"....

@ HdD: Jo, ich kann dich zwar nicht leiden, aber das ist wichtiger als unser kleiner Disput.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Dr. Ex1tus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ HdD: Jo, ich kann dich zwar nicht leiden, aber das ist wichtiger als unser kleiner Disput.



Stimmt ich meine es geht hier jetzt nicht mehr um die Weltherrschaft, Vernichtung allen Lebens oder so, NEIN. SCHLIMMER! Da reibt uns jemand unter die Nase, dass er Urlaub hat und wir nicht .
Ich würde sage du greifst von der südlichen Hemisphere aus an und ich komm von Norden!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Oder wir spammen ihn in ICQ voll.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Oh, du bist ja so teuflisch! Warte ich dressiere meine Delfine darauf, sich in ICQ anzumelden und jeden Account von ihm ununterbrochen mit Nachrichten zu belästigen ;-]


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (3. April 2008)

Ich habe mich seit langem nicht mehr in icq angemeldet ^^
Wenn dann müsst ihr schon in msn  

Trotz allem Spam werde ich Urlaub haben


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

@ matze oder HdD (weiß nicht so genau): Müsste nicht eigentlich der Bösewicht eine Privatarmee haben? Und der Held ist allein oder fast allein unterwegs?

@hurahorre: Irgendwie können wir dir den Urlaub schon versauen...


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dann müsst ihr schon in msn


HAHAHA, für MSN habe ich das Delfin-Layout, dann werden sich noch effektiver!


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ matze oder HdD (weiß nicht so genau): Müsste nicht eigentlich der Bösewicht eine Privatarmee haben? Und der Held ist allein oder fast allein unterwegs?



Hmm, du hast recht! Allerdings habe bekomme ich dann dafür besondere Kräfte...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (3. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> HAHAHA, für MSN habe ich das Delfin-Layout, dann werden sich noch effektiver!



Vergiss es!
Ich habe das "Schweinchen Babe" Layout!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, du hast recht! Allerdings habe bekomme ich dann dafür besondere Kräfte...



Wir können es schon so lassen^^. Musst jetzt nicht zum Delfinmörder werden...


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Puh, kennt sich von euch jemand mit GIMP aus?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (3. April 2008)

Ja so ein Bisschen, habe vor kurzem auf Linux umgestellt...
Wieso?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Ja ein bißchen, hab es mal vor Photoshop benutzt....


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Wie schalte ich zwischen Ebenen um und wie schaff ich es, dass er beim Einfügen auf die aktuelle Ebene einfügt und nicht eine neue Ebene anlegt?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

1. Umschalten kannst du, in dem du auf die Ebenen klickst^^.

2. Für was ist das nötig? Dann macht er halt neue Ebenen...


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Ok hab jetzt endlich ein Fenster gefunden in dem alle Ebenen aufgelistet sind.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Was musst du denn machen?


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Drei Ampeln, mit jeweils anderem Signal


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Ich mach mal Mittag. Mahlzeit.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Viel glück :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Glück? Ok...danke. Die Tortellini waren gut, falls du das meinst^^.


----------



## hammet (3. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Glück? Ok...danke. Die Tortellini waren gut, falls du das meinst^^.



oO na dann, gratuliere 

Meine Brezel war auch gut oO


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Eine Brezel nur? Davon wird man satt?

Ich hätte mir gern noch eine schöne Käsesoße gemacht, aber ich hab nichtmehr soviel im Kühlschrank^^.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Ihr seid lustig, ich habe schon wieder Hunger ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Ich hab Durst aber nichts mehr zu trinken. Ich werde mich gleich nach der Arbeit auf das Radel schwingen und was einkaufen. Duuuuurst.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Puh! heute ist ein wircklich langweiliger Tag! Ich will jemand der die Uhr 2 Stunden vorstellt!


----------



## hammet (3. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Eine Brezel nur? Davon wird man satt?
> 
> Ich hätte mir gern noch eine schöne Käsesoße gemacht, aber ich hab nichtmehr soviel im Kühlschrank^^.



Es war ja noch ne Vanilleschnecke dabei ^^


Einkaufen muss ich zum Glück erst morgen wieder


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Jaaa, gewisse Teile des Tages ziehen sich ganz schön hin.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Nicht nur Teile, bei mir ist es die ganze woche


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

^^

Naja, jetzt sind es noch 50 Minuten, das geht ja. Oder kannst du vor 5 gehen? Ich könnte jetzt noch mit einem großen Projekt anfangen, aber dann würde ich wieder zu lange hier sitzen und ich wollte heute noch einkaufen und putzen....


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

Ich geh in 15 Min, hab gestern ja auch 2 Stunden länger hier verbracht.
Viel Spaß noch du Putze ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

Naja, als ich mir heute die Küche angeschaut hab, hab ich mir gedacht: "mmmhh net so appetitlich." und hab meine Tortellini gegessen....

Hau rein.


----------



## hammet (3. April 2008)

Baba Matze 

magst ned auch mal bei mir vorbeikommen Dr. Ex1tus?


----------



## Matze (3. April 2008)

HA! Ihr glaubt doch nicht wircklich dass ich schon weg bin, ohne meinen Schluss Satz?

Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Baba Matze
> 
> magst ned auch mal bei mir vorbeikommen Dr. Ex1tus?



Du müsstest doch wissen das Doktoren keine Hausbesuche mehr vornehmen.

Außerdem ist es nicht meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung...


----------



## hammet (3. April 2008)

Du kannst dich doch mal erbarmen 

Naja weil ich beleidigt bin, geh ich jetzt nach Hause


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Guten Morgen *schubidubidub*


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Guten Morgen. Heute um 12 heimgehen, juchheißasa!


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Heute 3 neue Aufträge bekommen , juhu


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Dann ist dir wenigstens nicht mehr langweilig! ^^


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Jop, ran an die Arbeit!!
Ich hab meine Arbeit für diese Woche getan und heute is nur nen bissl Testen dran


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Dann ist dir wenigstens nicht mehr langweilig! ^^



Haha. Also ob das nich irgendwelche Dinge sind, die ich schon kenne. Darf mich zum Beispiel jetzt in XML einarbeiten und keiner sagt mir wo ich da anfangen soll...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Und was macht ihr am Wochenende?

Ich geh nach Frankfurt...


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Gute Frage. War zwar für jeden Tag was geplant, aber ist alles ausgefallen ,verschoben...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Ha, das kenn ich. Da denkt man, man kommt am Wochenende nicht mal zum atmen und dann sitzt man daheim und dreht Däumchen...^^


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Nur wieso sind meine We's in letzter Zeit andauernd so?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Nur wieso sind meine We's in letzter Zeit andauernd so?



Ich glaub keiner mag dich, weil du immer so aggressiv bist. Sachen kaputthauen, und so. :suspekt:^^


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub keiner mag dich, weil du immer so aggressiv bist. Sachen kaputthauen, und so. :suspekt:^^



Was heißt hier immer so aggresiv? Bin sonst immer eher der ruhigere!


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Hmm naja Matze........ 

Aber hetz bitte nicht deine Delfin auf mich oO


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm naja Matze........
> 
> Aber hetz bitte nicht deine Delfin auf mich oO



Hihi...und hau meinen Kleiderschrank nicht kaputt.


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Oh ja, ich bin ja so ein Monster... Wie war dass mit deinen Spam-Terror-Akten Dr. Ex1tus?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Ich darf das ja. Bin ja der Bösewicht. Stell dir mal vor der Bösewicht würde Tauben züchten und um 9 ins Bett gehn.


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Wie und wer bin cih dann? Dein komischer buckliger Gehilfe? oO


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wie und wer bin cih dann? Dein komischer buckliger Gehilfe? oO



Jap, du heißt Igor. Und tauchst immer aus dem Nichts auf wenn man dich ruft.


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Ach, und ich bekomme keinen Gehilfen


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ach, und ich bekomme keinen Gehilfen



Beschwer dich net, du bekommst das weibliche Geschlecht en masse.


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Ja Meister ! .O


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Beschwer dich net, du bekommst das weibliche Geschlecht en masse.



Ausgezeichnet!;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ja Meister ! .O



Ach, Meister is so Vampir-, Werwolfmäßig. "Herr" genügt^^.


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Ja Herr, Igor Sie jetzt nennen Herr.


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Dass ein Bösewicht immer solch einen privaten Untertanen braucht...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Das ein Held immer die Weiber braucht . Die lassen sich dann nämlich immer von mir gefangen nehmen...


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Matze ist bestimmt auf der "immerwehrenden Suche nach seine Freundin".  Herr!


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Matze ist bestimmt auf der "immerwehrenden Suche nach seine Freundin".  Herr!


HEY! Ich weiß was du meinst! Selber Schwul!


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Schwul? Wie jetzt? Versteh ich net .


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Schwul? Wie jetzt? Versteh ich net .



Ist aus "Drawn Togheter"


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Ach, das find ich eigtl ganz lustig, aber ich schau es selten. Vor allem weil ich mich da immer in das Zimmer meines WG-Kameraden hocken müsste...


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Warum das? Hat nur er einen Fehrnseher?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Jop, bin auch größtenteils ohne Fernsehen aufgewachsen. Also wir hatten keinen. Eigtentlich schon, aber auf dem konnte man kein Fernseh gucken. Nur SNES zoggen. 

Mir fehlt nix wenn ich keinen hab. Und das bißchen interessant was da kommt....das kann ich auch bei ihm gucken.


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und das bißchen interessant was da kommt....



Wie wahr!...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. April 2008)

Die TV Sender heulen rum das sich die Leute lieber im Internet bzw. mit Spielen ihre Zeit vertreiben, aber bringen so viel Quatsch, das ich mir nicht mal eine TV-Karte in den PC reinkaufe. Geschweige denn einen TV. Die wenigen guten Sendungen sind: Simpsons, Futurama (kommt das noch?), Drawn Together und South Park. Achja, American Dad. Und die kommen zu Zeiten in denen das Zocken am meisten abgeht.

edit: Viel Spaß dann noch ich geh...


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Naja also Talkshows sind doch auch toll...und das tolle Essensmagazin Galileo............


Ist ja klar dass die guten Sachen zu den Zeiten kommen, weil da 1. am meisten Leute zu Hause sind und 2. wollen die TV-Sender die Leute ja von der PC-Glotze vor die TV-Glotze holen.

edit: Auf WIedersehen, Herr!


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Futurame läuft zur Zeit leider nicht. Eventuell gibt es eine neue Staffel (les dazu mal den Wiki Eintrag)
Bis nächst Woche.


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Bist ja ziemlich still, oder wartest du darauf, dass jemand anderes was schreibt?


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

1. Ja meistens ist das so, schließlich will ich ja nicht lauter doppel oer trippel Posts haben
2. War in ner Besprechung
3. HAbe wie jeden Freitag noch ein Haufen zu tun bekommen.


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Hmm naja ich hab wie gesagt recht wenig zu tun  Aber wenn man viel zu tun hat. ist es doch schön? zumindest find ichs gut


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Die ganze Woche über wäre es ja schon gewesen, aber doch nicht heute, an einem Freitag


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Noch 1 Stunde und 12 Minuten 
Grad noch berichtshefte geschrieben und nachm Feierabend gehts dann noch zum Einkaufen. Und dann endlich Wochenende!!


----------



## Matze (4. April 2008)

Hab heute leider keine Zeit mehr, hier zu posten. Also schönes Wochenende und bis Montag Freunde des Mondes


----------



## hammet (4. April 2008)

Baba Matze


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Huch, noch keiner da?

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

Doch, ich war nur dabei alle Abonemonts zu lesen, die sich über das We aktualisiert haben. Bin gespannt wann unser fauler Dr. heute wieder auftaucht...


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Herr heckt bestimmt wieder finstere Pläne um dich, seinen Erzfeind, zu vernichten *hahahaha* *weghumpel*


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Man man man, dass siech die Bösen nie Urlaub nehmen... Sollten sie mal machen, dann könnten es die Guten auch tun, alle wären Relaxt und alle wären dann auch glücklich ^^


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Wieso "dann"? Schlechten Menschen geht es immer gut ^^


----------



## Dorschty (7. April 2008)

Einen schönen guten morgen allerseits!



Hab mir eben mal die letzten Tage durchgelesen...ihr habt ja so nen Schlag! ;-)
Aber ich finds gut!


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Igor keinen Schlag hat, Igor einen Herr hat !
Und herr böse wenn Definherr nicht vernichtet


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

@Dorschty
Hast du auch gelesen, wie das alles angefangen hat? Wie ich herraus fand, dass eine große Verschwörung im Busch ist? 
Und jetzt plötzlich stößst du als eine weitere Person hinzu? Da stellt sich mir nur eine Frage: "Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun"...


----------



## Dorschty (7. April 2008)

Ja, das habe ich! 
Ich bin aber auch von der Fraktion, die nicht bis 7:45 schläft! 
Es macht aber doch Angst zu wissen, das es vielleicht genau das ist was Dr. Ex1tus will...


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Die Illuminaten haben die Steinmetze engagiert um Dr. Ex1tus zu unterstützen!


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Hmm. Mist! Hätte ich Chuck Norris nicht letztes Jahr in der Texas Ranger- Verschwörung umgebracht, könnte ich ihn jetzt zwingen Dr. Ex1tus anzugreifen... Dann les ich jetzt mal paar Bücher über Telephati, Psyhokinese, Pyrokinese, Cyokinese usw und über Schwertkamp, sowie Bücher über Technologie auf Photonenbasis und dann kann ich unserem Dr. als Jedi gegenübertreten ;-]


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Hmm also Pyrotechnik passt da gut rein.... oO


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm also Pyrotechnik passt da gut rein.... oO


Wieso? Nur weils so änlich klingt?


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Ironie pur 
Fands nur witzig, dass du was über Prytechnik lernen willst, wenn die Telephatie und Plasmatechnik beherrschst


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ironie pur
> Fands nur witzig, dass du was über Prytechnik lernen willst, wenn die Telephatie und Plasmatechnik beherrschst



Pyrokinese! Soll die Fähigkeit sein mit dem Geist, z.b Kerzen anzuzünden.

Hammet, du solltest wissen, dass wenn ich schon Sche*ß erzähle, dass er wenigstens möglichst Hintergrund hat


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Ah sorry, mein Fehler. Hatte Pyrotechnik gelesen anstatt Pyrokines 
Dann ist es natürlich was ganz Anderes 
Najo, Hintergrund schon, es hätte ja auch sein können, dass du während du jemanden mit deiner Gedankenkraft gegen die Wand schleuderst, noch Spaß dran hast ein Feuerwerk zu beobachten oO


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Nein, ist aus einem anderen Grund wichtig:
Erinnerst du dich an Dr. Ex1tus Aussage, das die Bösewicht immer einen Gehilfen (und/oder Privatarmee) haben, die Guten dafür immer die ganzen Mädels abbekommen. Also müsste es oft vorkommen, dass ich nach Feuer für eine Zigarette (danach) gefragt werde. Da ich aber nicht selbst rauche stehe ich dumm da, da ich natürlich nie ein Feuer dabei hab. Und genau und NUR dafür brauche ich Pyrokinese ... ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Ähm Hopnotiesiere sie doch und sag ihnen, dass sie nicht merh rauchen wollen? ^^


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ähm Hopnotiesiere sie doch und sag ihnen, dass sie nicht merh rauchen wollen? ^^



Hypnotisieren ist doch unrealistischer Humbug ^^


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Hmmm da hast du auch wieder recht. Dann hilft wohl nur das anzünden per Pyrokinese. Kannst ja mal Uri fragen, ob er dir siene Geheimnisse verräte (der falsche Dauemn usw  , denn der is ja der Obermentalist


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Mit dem rede ich nicht mehr. Er hatte mal echte Kräfte und war ein guter Freund von mir. Dann hat er sich allerings an meine Freundin rangemacht. Und da hab ich seinen Lieblingsbiegelöffel genommen, geworfen und direkt in den Kopf getroffen. Seit dem hat er keine echten Kräfte mehr und muss Tricks zeigen.


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Achso, aber wie kannst du dann noch ein guter Held sein? Du hast sein Leben zerstörrt ! 
Naja so schade, ist es dann auch nicht 
Finde diesen ganzen Mentalistanquatsch echt öde, und vorallem die Show war mega langweilig, weils fast imemr die selben Tricks waren, und auch oft nicht geklappt haben


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Unter Youtube findest du so ziemlich zu jedem Trick die Auflösung und z.b zu der Sache mit dem blutenden Tisch oder so änlich wird sogar gesagt wo man den Kaufen kann und wie viel der kostet ^^


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Ja ich hab nur ab und zu reingeschaut, weils mich eben nicht interessiert hat 

Nur einer hat solche Kräfte!! Und dass ist Dr. Ex1tus!


----------



## Dorschty (7. April 2008)

Wo ist der verrückte Dr. Ex1tus eigentlich?


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Ach, hat er etwa auch die Kraft der Illusion, dass seine Zaubertrix möglichst verblüffend wirken?


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist der verrückte Dr. Ex1tus eigentlich?



Hat warscheinlich wieder böse verschlafen! ^^


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Hmm keine Ahnung, er hat sich heute noch nicht gemeldet. Vielleicht hat er sau viel zu tun, oder er hat Urlaub genommen  Vielleicht ist euch auch in der Berufschule. *wuahhhhhh* Viel zu viele Möglichkeiten oO


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Ja siehst du es den nicht hammet? Eindeutig wieder eine neue Verschwörung


----------



## Dorschty (7. April 2008)

Loooool.... der böse Dr. Ex1tus sitzt in der Berufsschule und muss sich von einem Lehrer was beibgringen lassen... wie will er denn von da aus die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen?!


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Er hat doch seinen handlanger Igor

Argh Delfinherr, auch wnen der Dr. mich nicht in seine neue Verschwörung eingeweiht hat, werde ich ihn unterstützen.


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Willst du wircklich jemandem freiwillig dienen, der dir nicht vertraut oder sagt wo er Abends hin weggeht (oder Montags ob er in die Berufsschule geht)?


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

Igor lässt sich nich vom Delfinherr beeinflussen, nein nein nein!
Der Herr ist guter Herr


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Ja ja, los, geh einen Ring suchen ^^


----------



## hammet (7. April 2008)

"Ringlein sehn heut lieblich aus, // morgen werden Fesseln draus." - Clemens Brentano, Brautgesang


was besseres ist mir nicht eingefallen höhöhöhöhöh -.-


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> "Ringlein sehn heut lieblich aus, // morgen werden Fesseln draus."



^^^^^^

Sau geiler Spruch! ^^


----------



## Dorschty (7. April 2008)

Wie kann man sich nur einem solch diabolischen Herrn und Meister anschließen?


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Gute Bezahlung?


----------



## Matze (7. April 2008)

So, jetzt noch eine Besprechung und dann bin ich mal weg. Bis  Morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Guten Morgen, ich musste gestern die Welteroberung mal wieder wegen Kreislaufbeschwerden verschieben...


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Verschieben oder Vorrantreiben ;-]
Les dir doch mal die letzten 2 Seiten durch ^^


----------



## hammet (8. April 2008)

Guten Morgen, Herr, Morgen Delfinherr . 


Was war denn los? So schlimm?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Ich spür das immer im Kreislauf wenn sich bei mir ne' Krankheit anbahnt. Da bleib ich dann immer nen Tag im Bett und dann gehts mir wieder gut...meistens. 

@matze: Ich hab mir die letzten 2 Seiten schon durchgelesen.


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Na dann wießt du ja, was wir über dich wissen^^


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Was ihr glaubt über mich zu wissen...


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Vieleicht wollen wir ja, dass du glaubst, wir glauben zu wissen, was du denkst, aber wir wissen das du glaubst, wir glauben nur zu wissen, wissen aber eigentlich mehr als du glaubst zu wissen!:suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Vielleicht...*wissend guck*.....


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

oder "Vieleicht ...*glaubend zu wissen guck*"


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Nö, das ist ein Qutatsch. Selbst wenn ich falsch liegen würde, würde ich immer noch wissend gucken, da ich ja der Überzeugung bin, wissend zu sein. Wenn ich glaubend zu wissend gucken würde, dann wäre ich mir ja selber nicht sicher. Und das ist nicht der Fall bzw. wollte ich nicht ausdrücken. ^^


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Fakt ist doch, wir glauben bei zu wissen, was der andere glaubt  und weis. Aller Dings glaubt keiner dass er etwas nicht weis, was aber der andere weis, der glaubt damit im Vorteil zu sein, weil wissen Macht ist und Glaube stärkt :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Mhmmh ich glaub wir kehren wieder zum Standard-nonsens-Smalltalk zurück, das geht mir jetzt zu tief, da steig ich neben der Arbeit nicht durch.

Ich war am Freitag in Wiesbaden und hab mit meinen Clankumpels kräfitg einen gebechert (sowas ist besser).


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Endlich, ich dachte schon alle wären eingeschlafen. 
Ich hab mich am Freitag mit meiner Freundin wieder vertragen und davor durfte ich meiner Oma das seltsame Ding namens PC erklähren...


----------



## hammet (8. April 2008)

Hmm mein Team hat sich am Freitag aufgelöst ^^
Aber ein paar verbliebende haben einen neuen Clan gegründet am WE


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> und davor durfte ich meiner Oma das seltsame Ding namens PC erklähren...



Ab und zu darf ich für meine Oma was suchen "in deinem Internet, da" .

Und bei dem Opa von einem Kumpel von mir hat das "DSL-Dingens" nicht richtig funktioniert, und ich hab da 3 Stunden gemacht und rumprobiert bis es ging....aber 20€ sind 20€ .

Clantreffen war klasse (kleine Bilderauswahl hier). Genauso wie das erste in Bamberg.


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Ich versteh euch beide nicht mir euren Clans. Ich war damals zweimal in einem zu Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academi. Aus dem ersten bin ich gleich wieder raus, weil die mir auf einmal vorgeschrieben haben, ich müsse ein rotes Schwert nehmen. Der zweite ging mir dann auch auf den Sack, weil die ja jeden Freitag und Samstag Abends ihr Training machen wollten, als ob ich da nix besseres zu tun hab.

Also ich bin von Clans genervt, zocken ist da um Spaß zu machen und nicht als 
Verpflichtung!


----------



## hammet (8. April 2008)

Gibt ja unterschiedliche Arten von Clans 
Und das ich der Leader des neuen Clans bin, hab ich da auch keien Probleme mit Vorschriften 


Hmm also meine Oma spielt immer nur Moorhuhn auf ihrem Laptop -.-


----------



## Dorschty (8. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich versteh euch beide nicht mir euren Clans. Ich war damals zweimal in einem zu Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academi. Aus dem ersten bin ich gleich wieder raus, weil die mir auf einmal vorgeschrieben haben, ich müsse ein rotes Schwert nehmen. Der zweite ging mir dann auch auf den Sack, weil die ja jeden Freitag und Samstag Abends ihr Training machen wollten, als ob ich da nix besseres zu tun hab.
> 
> Also ich bin von Clans genervt, zocken ist da um Spaß zu machen und nicht als
> Verpflichtung!



Vollste Zustimmung Matze!
Ich kann diesen ganzen Clan Blödsinn auch net leiden... was solln das?! Ohne witz, als hätte man nix besseres zu tun, als den ganzen Tag zu zocken und das auch noch zu festen zeiten... und wehe man ist dann net da usw... voll der Blödsinn, meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> und das auch noch zu festen zeiten


Und die Höhe ist am Freitag und Samstagabend.

Vieleicht ein Grund warum ich keine Online-Multiplayer-Spiele spiele


Frag mich was Ex1tus zum ganzen Zeug sagt?!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Soderla, ihr Hater^^.

1. Es gibt verschiedenen Clans (manche haben Training, manche nicht)
2. Erklärt ihr Fußballvereine für "Blödsinn" weil die auch trainieren?
3. Muss man nicht den ganzen Tag zocken, sondern nur zu den vereinbarten Zeiten (wenn man Liga spielen will) und in z. B. Counterstrike ist es wichtig das immer die gleichen Leute zusammenspielen, weil das Team sehr geschwächt ist, wenn man auswechseln muss.


Außerdem zwingt euch ja keiner .


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (8. April 2008)

Sooo 

Viele Grüsse von zu Hause


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Sooo
> 
> Viele Grüsse von zu Hause



Na dann Ex1tus, dann komm doch bitte mal mit deinem Clan bei HuRaHoRRe zuhause vorbei und zeigt uns eure Teamarbeit ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Hurahorre, du machst dich gerade seeehr unbeliebt .

Fortsetzung:

4. Sind Freitag und Samstag wirklich Nerd-Trainingszeiten. Normalerweise versucht man sich auf 2-3 Wochentage zu einigen an denen man 2 Stunden oder so trainiert. Wir hatten Montag und Mittwoch um 19.00 Uhr und Sonntag Abend freies Training (wer will kann kommen, wer nicht der nicht). Wenn jemand etwas privates anstehen hatte, hat er kurz Bescheid gesagt (SMS, Mail, TS, Forum) und damit war es gegessen. 

5. Es ist immer schwierig den Clan zu finden der genau auf die eigenen Zockgewohnheiten zugeschnitten ist. Und man sich auch mit den Leuten versteht. Deswegen überleben auch die meisten Clans nicht ihr erstes Jahr.


----------



## Dorschty (8. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> 2. Erklärt ihr Fußballvereine für "Blödsinn" weil die auch trainieren?
> Außerdem zwingt euch ja keiner .



Ne, Fußballvereine sind kein Blödsinn, weil man da an der frischen Luft ist und sich selbst was gutes tut und nicht nur am zocken ist, was im Endeffekt gleich Null bringt! 

Zum glück zwingt uns keiner! Das wär ja noch schöner! ^^ Es sei denn Dr. Ex1tus schafft es unsere Gedanken doch noch zu steuern und zwingt uns in Clans beizutreten und Sklaven seiner selbst zu werden! ;-) 
Sorry, das musste nochmal kurz sein


----------



## hammet (8. April 2008)

Jop, welcher Clan sein train auf Freitag und Samstag legt ist selbst schuld ^^
Normalerweise ist es immer nen Wochentag, die der Dr. schon sagte. Sonntag kommt auch oft vor.
Und es gibt ja Leute, denen macht es Spaß in der Liga zu spielen, und um da bestehen zu können, muss man eben trainieren, anders gehts ned


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ne, Fußballvereine sind kein Blödsinn, weil man da an der frischen Luft ist und sich selbst was gutes tut und nicht nur am zocken ist, was im Endeffekt gleich Null bringt! )



Darauf komm ich nach der Mittagpause nochmal zurück. Ich sag nur ein Wort: Spaß.




Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Zum glück zwingt uns keiner! Das wär ja noch schöner! ^^ Es sei denn Dr. Ex1tus schafft es unsere Gedanken doch noch zu steuern und zwingt uns in Clans beizutreten und Sklaven seiner selbst zu werden! ;-)
> Sorry, das musste nochmal kurz sein




Einmal ist ok...^^





Ich bin mal was mampfen.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Es bringt Spaß. Und hier noch ein paar Wörter: Reflexe, geistige Leistungsfähigkeit, langanhaltende hohe Konzentration, Fitness, Orientierungssinn, soziale Kontakte. Wenn du etwas mit eSports nicht in Verbindung bringen kannst, sag mir Bescheid.


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Reflexe... Fitness, ... soziale Kontakte


Also die 3 Stoßen mir am Meisten auf:
Reflexe: Höchstens im Arm und Finger
Fitness: ^^^^^^^^^^^^ Wo denn? ^^^^^^^^
soziale Kontakte: Aber seeeehr eingeschränkt


----------



## hammet (8. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Also die 3 Stoßen mir am Meisten auf:
> Reflexe: Höchstens im Arm und Finger
> Fitness: ^^^^^^^^^^^^ Wo denn? ^^^^^^^^
> soziale Kontakte: Aber seeeehr eingeschränkt



Was haben Reflexe mit Körperteilen zu tun? oO
Naja immerhin besser als nur vorm TV zu gammeln  und außerdem gibt es ja auch die so genanngte geistige Fitness. Soziale Kontakte sind nur eingeschränkt, wenn man es so will. Was meinst du, wie viele Clans/Communities Treffen veranstalten udn wieso? Ich hab ein paar sehr nette Menschen kennengelernt. Aus Österreich, den Niederlanden und auch aus Polen und Finnland. Mit denen versteh ich mich super.


----------



## Stigma (8. April 2008)

Über was für nen Blödsinn unterhaltet ihr euch heute schon wieder 

Immer wenn ich in dieses Forum komme und euch sehe, dann denke ich folgendes: "Na toll kanste  wieder nicht mitreden!" Matze from HwI & Ex1tus ihr seit mir auch zwei  Wie wärs mal mit Telefonieren, würde sich bei euch lohnen, oder noch cooler sich die Beiträge gegenseitig zufaxen ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Also die 3 Stoßen mir am Meisten auf:
> Reflexe: Höchstens im Arm und Finger
> Fitness: ^^^^^^^^^^^^ Wo denn? ^^^^^^^^
> soziale Kontakte: Aber seeeehr eingeschränkt



Reflexe: Es wird die allgemeine Reflexfähigkeit trainiert.....Reflexe sind keine Muskeln, du Lappen^^(hat mich schonmal vor einem sucker punch bewahrt)
Fitness: Ich mein damit nicht, das man durch Computerspiele fit wird, sondern das man als erfolgreicher eSportler fit sein muss. Wenn man sich die Spitze der deutschen CS-Spieler anschaut, sind da keine schwachbrüstigen Nerds.
soziale Kontakte: Ich bin so gut wie immer am reden, oder zuhören. Man muss argumentieren, nachgeben und Lösungen finden. Oder man labert einfach nur Quark (wie hier^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Matze from HwI & Ex1tus ihr seit mir auch zwei  Wie wärs mal mit Telefonieren, würde sich bei euch lohnen, oder noch cooler sich die Beiträge gegenseitig zufaxen ;-)



^^ Oder wir besuchen uns mal...wir wohnen ja nur 10-15 Kilometer voneinander weg....


----------



## hammet (8. April 2008)

Ihr wolltet doch zusammen ins Fitnesscenter gehen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Nene, ich treff mich nicht persönlich mit ihm. Weil dann können wir uns vielleicht nicht leiden und haben dann während der Arbeit nix mehr zu tun .


----------



## hammet (8. April 2008)

Hmm ist ne gute Ausrede für deine Sportfaulheit *duck renn weg*


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Hehe, das stimmt ich bin faul. Aber wenn ich mit meinem Mitbewohner zusammen reingehe, dann treten wir uns gegenseitig in den Poppo. Außerdem kann das nicht sein, das ich mit 18 schon Rückenschmerzen () hab. Da muss was unternommen werden.


----------



## keks1984 (8. April 2008)

TACH so und niemand mehr im Geschäft? 

Mal ne Frage hat jemand von euch ne Homepage? Ich muß an der FH gerade so nen Projekt machen ... wir müssen ne Homepage in ner Suchmaschine "hoch" bekommen! Falls also jemand Lust hat uns zu helfen, dann verlinkt uns Hab in meinem Profil die Homepage gespeichert! DANKE


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Ich würde sie in gaaanz vielen Blogs posten. In den Comments....Ich hau es bei mir in die Sig  wenn du versprichst öfters reinzuschauen...


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

So, bin wieder da. Gab mal wieder 3 SEHR wichtige Dinge auf einmal (kommt sonst eigentlich nur Freitag abends vor)
Also, dann mal mein Senf zu den verpassten Beiträgen.

@Stigma
Wenn du dass Blödsinn nennst, dann blätter mal so 10 Seiten oder mehr zurück und lese von Anfang an die Geschichte, warum Ex1tus der Schurcke Dr. Ex1tus ist und ich der Herr der Delfine bin ^^

@hammet
Sowas reden sich alle ein. Deshalb schaffen es die wenigsten am Schluss auch zu trainieren

@Ex1tus
Die sind doch alle nur neidisch, dass wir diesen Thread am Leben halten.
Ja ja, der Rücken... zu blöd das der Mitwbewohner nichts unternimmt...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> Die sind doch alle nur neidisch, dass wir diesen Thread am Leben halten.
> Ja ja, der Rücken... zu blöd das der Mitwbewohner nichts unternimmt...



Glaubst du, du kannst mich provozieren? Du hast es geschafft . Ich weiß genau das ich selbst nicht die Energie habe, selbst regelmäßig und vor allem mit dem Fahrrad ins Fit zu gehen. Da brauch ich jemanden der mit mir reingeht und der ein Auto besitzt^^. Früher als ich noch daheim gewohnt hab, hats ja auch geklappt.....


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Von wo aus musst du dann jetzt mit dem Rad fahren?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Stegaurach bzw. Debring. Das sind 10 km. Dazu kann ich mich, glaube ich, nicht oft aufraffen.


----------



## Matze (8. April 2008)

Ok blöd, liegt nicht auf meinem Weg...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2008)

Also noch einen schönen Tag. Ich geh.


----------



## keks1984 (8. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sie in gaaanz vielen Blogs posten. In den Comments....Ich hau es bei mir in die Sig  wenn du versprichst öfters reinzuschauen...


SO is ich brauch Blogs  Aber naja ist ja trotzdem eher so ne Glückssache! 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Matze (9. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2008)

Schönene, guten Morgen.


@keks: Warum haust du dir denn den Link nicht in deine Sig?


----------



## hammet (9. April 2008)

Morgen allerseits!!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2008)

War ja ruhig hier....Ich mach mal Mittag mit einer leckeren Ofenfrische vom Dr......Oetker.


----------



## Matze (9. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> War ja ruhig hier....Ich mach mal Mittag mit einer leckeren Ofenfrische vom Dr......Oetker.


Ja, viel zu tun. Und auserdem: SSSSCCCCHHHHLLLLEEEEIIIICCCCHHHHWWWWEEEERRRRBBBBUUUUNNNNGGGG


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2008)

Es gib auch noch eine andere die sehr gut ist...Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die heißt, aber die hat Käse im Rand....


----------



## Matze (9. April 2008)

Sorry, jetzt komm ich grad nicht mehr mit.


----------



## Dorschty (9. April 2008)

Hmmm....Käse im Rand...*sabber*


----------



## Matze (9. April 2008)

hmm, überhaupt Zeit fürs Mittagessen *träum*


----------



## Dorschty (9. April 2008)

WIE? Hast du keine Zeit fürs Mittagessen?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2008)

Ich muss Mittags irgendwas essen, und wenn es nur ein paar Chips sind^^.


----------



## Matze (9. April 2008)

Nö, kommt grade immer was neues.

@Ex1tus
Ich muss nicht nur Mittags was essen. Ich hab so ungefähr jede 1 - 1,5 Stunden einen Apfel oder änliches im Maul ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2008)

Das ist bei mir erst nach der Arbeit....da besuch ich die Küche des öfteren...


----------



## Dorschty (9. April 2008)

Das ist bei mir während... und nach der Arbeit!  
Gott sei dank, setzt es bei mir net an, sonst wär ich glaub ich schon rund und fett! ;-)


----------



## Matze (9. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Das ist bei mir während... und nach der Arbeit!
> Gott sei dank, setzt es bei mir net an, sonst wär ich glaub ich schon rund und fett! ;-)



Desahalb ess ich nur so Zeugs wie Äpfel zwischendrin. Bei mir ist es noch so, seit ich trainiere esse ich am Tag 2 - 3 mal so viel ^^


----------



## hammet (9. April 2008)

Hmm also ich ess bis Mittags nichst, und da dann ne Brezel und noch irgendwie was dazu (Nusschnecke,Crossiant usw.). Und dann abends nochmal was, ab und zu nen bissl Brot oder auch Microwellenessen (wenn mal was da ist  ).


----------



## Dorschty (9. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm also ich ess bis Mittags nichst, und da dann ne Brezel und noch irgendwie was dazu (Nusschnecke,Crossiant usw.). Und dann abends nochmal was, ab und zu nen bissl Brot oder auch Microwellenessen (wenn mal was da ist  ).



Da wäre ich spätestens nach einem Tag verhungert!


----------



## hammet (9. April 2008)

Ich hab genug Vorrat ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2008)

Jo, als Beispieltag nehm ich mal hmmm letzten Donnerstag. 

Vormittag: 
-Nutellabrot
-Süßigkeiten
Mittag: 
-8 Scheiben Toast mit Wurst, Käse, Brunch, Paprika, Pfeffer
Abends:
-Tortellini mit Käse-Sahnesoße
-kleinen Salat
-Kekse
Nachts:
-4 Toasts mit Nutella

Und das war noch ein "gesunder" Tag^^.


----------



## Matze (9. April 2008)

Ich denke mal von dem Zeug ist mehr "ungesund" als du ahnst...


----------



## hammet (9. April 2008)

Gester:

Morgens:
Schluck Eistee ^^
Mittags:
Brezel
Schokocrossiant
Abends:
Irgendson Mexicozeugs (Scheibe Fleisch mit bissl Gemüse für dei Microwelle)
Nen bissl Riitersprot Minis


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und das war noch ein "gesunder" Tag^^.





Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal von dem Zeug ist mehr "ungesund" als du ahnst...



Deswegen: <"gesund"> und <^^>....

Aber am Wochenende gehts heim zu Mama, und die ist Vegetarierin + gesunde Ernährung Freak. Da ernähre ich mich dann vollwertig und gesund^^. Das muss reichen .


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Gester:
> 
> Morgens:
> Schluck Eistee ^^
> ...



Verhungern würd' ich!


----------



## Matze (9. April 2008)

So, ich geh dann mal, bis Morgen Freunde des Mondes!


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## hammet (10. April 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Puh, wenn nicht jemand im Zimmer über mir etwas schweres fallen lassen hätte, wäre ich vielleicht wieder eingeschlafen....das wäre ich jetzt nicht da .


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Du scheinst in letzter Zeit genausoviel Probleme damit zu haben, ausgeschlafen zu sein, wie ich ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Ich komm auch regelmäßig zu spät....bei uns macht das zwar nichts, aber dann muss man halt länger arbeiten. Und ich möchte schon um 5 Uhr heimgehen. 

Wie heißt das? Frühjahrsmüdigkeit?


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wie heißt das? Frühjahrsmüdigkeit?


Na ein Glück, dass es für mich mehrmals sehr lange im Jahr Frühling ist ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Das stimmt^^. Es sind aber immer so Phasen. Ein bis zwei Monate macht einem das Aufstehen keine Mühe...aber dann .


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

4 Wochen arbeiten, 1 Woche Urlaub... das wäre DAS HEILMITTEL ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Naja, das wären auch "nur" 52 Tage Urlaub im Jahr...Schule ist besser. Ich glaub ich geh nochmal in die Schule^^.


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Du weißt schon, dass wenn man von alle Tage eines Jahres die Tage abzieht in denen man in der Schule sitzt (vorausgesetzt es fällt nie aus und man ist nie krank), dann kommt herraus, dass man mehr freie Tage, als Schultage besistzt


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Das hatten wir doch schon einmal oder?

Eigentlich hat man fast gar keine Schule. 365 Tage hat das Jahr. Davon sind 104 Tage Samstage und Sonntage. 261 Tage. Jetzt haben wir noch Ferien (14 Wochen also 98 Tage). 163 Tage. Dann haben wir noch 28 Feiertage. 135 Tage. Dann noch Wandertage, Ausflüge etc. und 2 bewegliche Feiertage....Sagen wir mal 130 Tage.

Das ist doch garnix, wenn man bedenkt das man nur bis 13.00 da rein ist....mit Pausen und Stundenausfall.


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Jo, hatten wir auch schon, ich dachte nur du hast es vergessen .

Jetzt dank doch mal an die Grundschule: 2 mal Pause, 4 (Schul-)Stunden Schule *träum*


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Oh ho! Hat der Herr Dr. jetzt ein schönes Benutzerbild ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Jo, aber es sind ein bißchen die Details verloren gegangen....Selbst hier musste ich es jetzt um 50% verkleinern...


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Mein Bild hab ich grad nicht da, aber es ist eins von der Aurora auf dem Jupiter (oder wars der Venus?)


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Meins ist selber gemacht ;-]....


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Und was ist, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich das Foto selbst gemacht habe ? ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Hmmm weiß nicht. Dann hättest du es gesagt, schätz ich mal ;-]...


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Und was ist wenn ich sage, ich habe das Bild nicht von der Erde aus, sondern von der Planetenoberfläche (oder in dessen Atmosphere) gemacht ;-]?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Hmmm weiß nicht. Dann hättest du es gesagt, schätz ich mal ;-] ...


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Du wiederholst dich, schätz ich mal ;-]...


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Echt? Ach, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. Sowas....


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Na was den los Ex1tus, gar nicht beim Essen? Wie war das gestern..."...ich wäre schon längst verhungert..."


----------



## hammet (10. April 2008)

*gähn* man man man -.-



oO


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Ganz genau! Könnten sich ruhig mal mehr Leute an diesem Thread beteiligen!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Na was den los Ex1tus, gar nicht beim Essen? Wie war das gestern..."...ich wäre schon längst verhungert..."



Ich war eben was Essen. Aber ich melde mich hier doch nicht jedesmal ab .


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Musst du auch nicht, ich war nur verwunder, dass der sonst so hungrige Ex1tus kurz vor 1 noch immer hier postet


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Ich mach Mittagspause nach Arbeitslaune und Dringlichkeit... Und auch nach der Kollegin. Damit die Telefone hier nicht ewig unbesetzt sind.


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

Ich hab heute, warum auch immer, keine Lust auf Pause... werde mich aber dann dazu "zwingen"


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2008)

Mach doch keine Pause und geh dafür eher. Oder darfst du das nicht?


----------



## Matze (10. April 2008)

na ja, soll ich eigentlich nicht machen, ist nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Guten Morgen. 

Du hast deinen Spruch vergessen...


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
1. Hatte keine Zeit nochmal ins I-net zu gehen.
2. Dan stehen ja schon wieder 2 (oder mehr) Posts von mir hier nebeneinander


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Freitag, Freitag, Freitag. Erst Arbeit, dann Fahrschule, dann Rockwerk und dann ewig schlafen. Bis Sonntag, oder so.


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Freitag, Referrat vorbereiten, Referrat vorbereiten und dann noch 2 Stunden schlafen, bis Montag oder so...


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Aloha ! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Weil du gerade was von Refferaten erzählst....ich muss noch einiges an Berichtsheft nachschreiben...


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Heute ist ja mal wieder viel los hier -.- 


Schreibt mal was und unterhaltet mich;D


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Wie wäre es, wenn du auch mal was erzählst. Bin doch kein Alleinunterhalter!


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Deswegen hab ich geschrieben "unterhaltet mich" und nicht "unterhalte mich" 
Aber ich weiß ja garnicht was ich erzählen soll


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich weiß ja garnicht was ich erzählen soll



Weiß ich auch nie...


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Na dann haben wir ja was gemeinsam ^^
Ich hoffe der Tag geht schnell vorbei, heute is wieder ned viel zu tun und damit schleiiiiiiiicht die Zeit gerade zu


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Na dann haben wir ja was gemeinsam ^^


Dir wird doch wohl was einfallen? Auf das Verschwörungsdingens hab ich nur aus Spaß angespielt, weil ich in Switch-Reloaded die GalilioMistery-Verarsche gesehen habe und dann einfach den Satz "Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?" rausgehauen habe. Der Rest hat sich von selbst entwickelt...


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Und wie passt das dein Post jetzt zu deinem Quote? 
Hmm naja das von Switch kenn ich auch, auch wnen ich nicht sooo oft zum TV schauen komme.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Galileo ist sowieso lustig geworden...unfreiwillig lustig. Kommt nur mir das so vor, oder hatten die früher interessante Themen und seit 1-2 Jahren fällt ihnen nichts mehr ein und sie bringen Wiederholungen und "Was muss ich mir für ein Toupet kaufen um im Cabrio sehr schnell fahren zu können?" oder "Hey, es ist doch voll praktisch sich für die Zeitersparnis ein Messerabwischgerät zu kaufen das man nach jeder Benutzung umständlich reinigen muss. Man kann sein mit Butter vollgekleckertes Messer natürlich nicht am Brot oder am Tellerrand abwischen, damit man danach ohne Butterspuren in die Nutella kann." Da fordert ja die Sendung mit der Maus bei weitem mehr Wissen und geistige Leistungsfähigkeit...


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Interresant finde ich da auch immer, dass ein Beitrag zum Umweltschutz kommt, aber anschließend muss der Dicke ja UNBEDINGT in ein fernes Land reisen (wie Klimaschonene) nur um da ne Megaportion von etwas zu essen (jedes Kind in der 3. Welt würde sich erschießen).


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Da kommt doch eh nurnoch Essen, Esses, Essen bis denen dann nix mehr einfällt und dann kommt die Sendung mit dem Thema "Wer schafft es Jumbo zu grillen und zu verputzen? Eine Fussballmannschaft hat sich freiwillig gemeldet, doch reicht der Hunger wirklich aus?"


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

So ungefär ^^. Was aber auch noch nervt ist, dass in jeder Folge ein oder zwei "Die Top XX der blabla" vorkommt. Dabei verbraten die auch blos alte Themen zu einem neuen (z.b die 10 härtesten Berufe)


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Galileo spiegelt eigentlich gut das eigtl Niveau der Fernsehentwickelung wieder. Früher gabs die Wochenshow. Heute läuft da "die 100 nervigsten Sommerhits". Das sind Uwe Bolls Filme ja richtige Juwelen dagegen .


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Galileo spiegelt eigentlich gut das eigtl Niveau der Fernsehentwickelung wieder.


Das war wohl einer der weisesten Sätze die du je abgelassen hast! Leider ist mir eine Bewertung dafür nicht möglich...




Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Früher gabs die Wochenshow


Das sich da doch noch jemand drann erinnert...


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ...Das sind Uwe Bolls Filme ja richtige Juwelen dagegen .



Hehehe, ich freu mich schon auf FarCry mit Till Schweiger in der Hauptrolle xD


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Das war wohl einer der weisesten Sätze die du je abgelassen hast! Leider ist mir eine Bewertung dafür nicht möglich...



Dankeschön ^^.



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hehehe, ich freu mich schon auf FarCry mit Till Schweiger in der Hauptrolle xD



Postal fand ich ja ganz lustig. Aber z. B.  Dungeon Siege war voll der Dreck, und über Bloodrayne hab ich erst einen postiven Kommentar gehört ("Ich hab mich schlapp gelacht weil er so schlecht war.") Wobei ich sowas auch immer gern hab. Ich liebe Trash. Aber er muss schon trashig sein und nicht so wie Dungeon Siege. Falls jemand kapiert was ich mein...


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich sowas auch immer gern hab. Ich liebe Trash. Aber er muss schon trashig sein und nicht so wie Dungeon Siege. Falls jemand kapiert was ich mein...


Öhh..Nein!


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Meinst den neueren Film? Schwerter des Königs? Den fand ich richtig gut, vor allem, weil ich das Game dazu gut fand. Bloodrayne, nunja von der Qualität ned so berauchend, aber an sich ganz ok. Bloodrayne 2 hab ich nur den Anfang gesehen und der war nunja...
Postal ging, ich hatte mir mehr erwartet


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Öhh..Nein!



Mmmhh ich mein damit das ein Film extra auf Trash gemacht sein muss (Braindead, Bad Taste, auch Postal), oder so schlecht sein das er die Klischees definiert (anscheinend Bloodrayne). Aber Filme die einfach nur schlecht sind, ohne trashig zu sein..... Es gibt ja genug Durchschnittskost, aber Filme mit hohem Budget, guter Besetzung die eigtl. nicht trashig sein sollen und es sind ohne unfreiwillig lustig zu sein...kapiert es jetzt jemand?



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Meinst den neueren Film? Schwerter des Königs? Den fand ich richtig gut, vor allem, weil ich das Game dazu gut fand. Bloodrayne, nunja von der Qualität ned so berauchend, aber an sich ganz ok. Bloodrayne 2 hab ich nur den Anfang gesehen und der war nunja...
> Postal ging, ich hatte mir mehr erwartet



Moment ich hab mich komplett vertan. Ich meine nicht Dungeon Siege, sondern einen anderen Film, muss mal nachschauen wie der heißt....


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Wollt grad sagen, ich fand den ziemlich gut , aber Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich ja bekanntlich ^^
Naja sag bescheid, wenn ud den Filmtitel gefunden hast


----------



## Dorschty (11. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mmmhh ich mein damit das ein Film extra auf Trash gemacht sein muss (Braindead, Bad Taste, auch Postal), oder so schlecht sein das er die Klischees definiert (anscheinend Bloodrayne). Aber Filme die einfach nur schlecht sind, ohne trashig zu sein..... Es gibt ja genug Durchschnittskost, aber Filme mit hohem Budget, guter Besetzung die eigtl. nicht trashig sein sollen und es sind ohne unfreiwillig lustig zu sein...kapiert es jetzt jemand?



Ja, ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst! Ich glaube ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist: In China essen sie Hunde! Der Film is soo geil!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Den würde ich da jetzt mal nicht so ganz mit reinstellen....eher den "Nachfolger" "old men in new cars" der ist noch ein bißchen trashiger. Es geht schon in die Richtung, aber es ist irgendwie eine Mischung aus Trash und Tarantino.


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Wieso müsst ihr euch eigentlich über Filme unterhalten, die ich nicht kenne?


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Wieso kennst du die Filme nicht, über die wir uns unterhalten?


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich sich noch nicht gesehen habe


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Achso, na das ist dann natürlich ok!


----------



## Dorschty (11. April 2008)

Für mich sind beide Filme so ziemlich die gleiche Kategorie!

@Matze: Wie du kennst in "China essen sie Hunde" und "Old men in new cars" nicht? Das ist eine absolute Bildungslücke, bei der du zusehen solltest, das du sie schließt!  Die Filme sind einfach nur geil!


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Die Filme sind einfach nur geil!


Ich dachte das sind beides Trash-Filme


----------



## Dorschty (11. April 2008)

Die aber mega geil und lustig sind!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Also wenn du Tarantino magst, dann magst du die höchstwahrscheinlich auch. Sind beides dänische Filme. Da kann ich dir noch "Dänische Delikatessen" empfehlen. Der ist aber anders. Und wenn mir schonmal dabei sind, auch noch "The good Cop".


----------



## Dorschty (11. April 2008)

RICHTIG! The God Cop ist auch völlig bescheuerter, aber cooler Film!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Langsam müsste Matze an meinen Erklärungsversuchen wenigstens gemerkt haben, das....drücken wir es mal anders aus: Trash ? schlechte Filme.


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

@Ex1tus
Ich weiß, was ein Trash Film ist., ich dachte bloß du wolltest deine eignen Trash-Kategorieen definieren.
Man man, da freut man sich mal, dass mal ein Thema läuft,  welches läuft ohne dass ich mal posten muss, da geht es um etwas, bei dem ich nicht mal mitreden könnt


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

@Ex1tus
^^^^^^
Viel Spaß beim leeren deines E-Mail Postfaches ^^
Soviel wie du hier drin gepostet hast. Würde das zu den Beiträgen zählen, wärst du bestimmt schon bei 1200 ^^
Welchen armen E-Mail Provider hast du denn?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Das war ja schonmal, aber da hatte ich in den Einstellungen die Benachrichtigungen noch ein. Aber jetzt .....Das Forum überfordert mich ^^. Das ist sowieso mein "Spam"-Postfach. Das mit dem ich mich überall anmelde, aber so krass war es noch nie^^.


----------



## Dorschty (11. April 2008)

Wie bekommt man eigentlich bei "Beiträge" mehr? Ich wundere mich schon die ganze Zeit voll darüber! Dachte, jeder Beitrag, den man schreibt, erhöht die Anzahl da oder wie ist das geregelt? Was zählt und was nicht?

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Das "Unterhalten" Forum zählt nicht.... sonst wäre ich auch schon längst im 4-stelligen Postingbereich....


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich bei "Beiträge" mehr? Ich wundere mich schon die ganze Zeit voll darüber! Dachte, jeder Beitrag, den man schreibt, erhöht die Anzahl da oder wie ist das geregelt? Was zählt und was nicht?



Für jeden geschriebenen Beitrag erhöht sich die Zahl um 1. Mit ausnahme des Forums Sonstiges (hier befindet sich in einer Unterkategorie auch dieser hier) und Showroom (glaub ich). Sonst könnte ja jemand das VBTestforum beispielsweise zumüllen, nur um eine Hohe Beitragszahl zu haben. Würde das zählen hätte ich warscheinlich auch schon an die 2000 ^^


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Kennt ich eigentlich schon die Benutzerliste? Hab da grad mal nach Beiträgen geordnet. Bin so auf Platz 125


----------



## Dorschty (11. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Für jeden geschriebenen Beitrag erhöht sich die Zahl um 1. Mit ausnahme des Forums Sonstiges (hier befindet sich in einer Unterkategorie auch dieser hier) und Showroom (glaub ich). Sonst könnte ja jemand das VBTestforum beispielsweise zumüllen, nur um eine Hohe Beitragszahl zu haben. Würde das zählen hätte ich warscheinlich auch schon an die 2000 ^^



Achso  Wieder was dazu gelernt! Danke für die Info ihr zwei! 
Wünsch euch einen schönen Feierabend und ein schönes Wochenende!

Grüße
Dorschty


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Tschüss, bis Montag.


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Ich will auch schon gehen , aber ich muss nnoch 1 Stunde und 43 Minuten hierbleiben


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Ich muss auch bis 5 hier schmoren, während draußen schönes Wetter ist. Wenn ich dann rausgehen, kann ich es noch 1-2 Stunden genießen, dann wirds dunkel....


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Heute abend soll es regenen, zumindest bei uns 
Ich kauf mir nachm Feierabend noch was zu trinken und dann geh ich nahc Hause und schau zu wie der Wolkenbruch kommt


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich kauf mir nachm Feierabend noch was zu trinken und dann geh ich nahc Hause und schau zu wie der Wolkenbruch kommt



Dass du so einsam bist glaub ich dir aber jetzt nicht!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> noch was zu trinken



Bier? Oder warst du nicht der Antialkoholiker?


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Meint er jetzt "Was zum trinken" oder "Was zum *er*trinken"?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Du Philosoph!


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Du Philosoph!



Schön wärs. Dann wäre es mit dem Texten etwas einfacher.
Kannst dich wegen deinem Benutzer Bild wohl nicht entscheiden, oder?


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Ich mein wohl das, was ich geschrieben habe ^^

Und Ex1tus, es gibt nicht nur alkoholische Getränke


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich mein wohl das, was ich geschrieben habe ^^


Ob Alkohel oder Saft,
beides ist zum Trinken gemacht.     Tja trinken kann beides sein.



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und Ex1tus, es gibt nicht nur alkoholische Getränke


Hast du dein Inventar uns grade veraten,
oder sollte Ex1tus nur Tadel erwarten?

^^^^^^


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Das erste bezog sich auch auf deine "philisophische" Frage


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Ach, und das 2. versteht wohl wieder keiner oder wie?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Kannst dich wegen deinem Benutzer Bild wohl nicht entscheiden, oder?



Naja, mit schwarzem Hintergrund war es zu voll, 
so hell war es auch nicht toll.
Jetzt ist es dunkler,
und das ist schön.


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Ich würd auch gern eins reinmachen, aber wnen ich das, was ich will, so verändere dass es die maximale Größe einhält, ist es verpixelt ohne Ende


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Ist aber auch ganz schön geizig bemessen...9,8 KB ist auch für Forenavatare wenig....


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Also bei mir sinds 7,8 kb


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Obs viel oder wenig ist kann man sehen wie man will. Ich verzieh mich jetzt. Bis Montag Freunde des Mondes!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

Tschau. Ich bleib hier noch ein paar Minuten. Vielleicht darf man als gestandener User mehr Platz für sein Pic verschwenden.....Chuck Norris darf schon HD-DVD Vids abspielen^^.


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Tschau Matze!


Hmm ja vielleicht, wieder sone Klassengesellschaft  
Naja aba 7,8 is schon echt mickrig, da geht wirklich nicht mehr ohne Pixel :X


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm ja vielleicht, wieder sone Klassengesellschaft



Hehe, man hat aber wenigsten die Chancen in höhere "Klassen" zu kommen...


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

Naja ich verabschiede michd anna uch mal, werde gleich gehen, also schönes Wochenende und tschau tschau


----------



## Dorschty (14. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

wie war euer Wochenende? (außer zu kurz! ;-))


----------



## Matze (14. April 2008)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

Zu kurz ist gar kein Ausdruck!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (14. April 2008)

Morgen

Ich bin auch wieder unter den Sklaven...
Die Ferien gingen so schnell vorbei, wie ein einziger Arbeitstag


----------



## Matze (14. April 2008)

Ich weiß was du meinst. Am liebsten würde ich jetzt einfach mal ne Woche durchschlafen.


----------



## hammet (14. April 2008)

Morgen!


Naja schlafen nicht gleich, aber frei haben wäre trotzdem toll ;D


----------



## Matze (14. April 2008)

Wäre doch super. Dann wäre man erholt und müsste für ne Zeit den Schrott nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (14. April 2008)

Kommt drauf an was du unter "erholt" verstehst...^^
Ne Woche reicht bei mir nicht um mich zu erholen :S


----------



## hammet (14. April 2008)

Heute ist hier ja mal wieder richtig viiiiieeeeel los


----------



## Matze (14. April 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, diese Woche seit ihr dran euch irgend eine dumme Geschichte auszudenken. Ich bin dafür heute nicht in Stimmung...


----------



## hammet (14. April 2008)

Schon wieder so viel Arbeit bekommen?


----------



## Matze (14. April 2008)

Nö (noch nicht). Bin heute schlecht drauf.


----------



## hammet (14. April 2008)

Red mit uns, uns kannst du doch alles anvertrauen!!


----------



## Matze (14. April 2008)

Nö. Es private sachen, die haben nix im Internet für alle lesbar verloren.


----------



## Matze (14. April 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal nach diesem schweigsamen Tag. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes


----------



## hammet (14. April 2008)

Tschau Matze!


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Hoffe heute gibts hier mal mehr Beteiligung!


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen auch von mir!


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

So, aber heute ein bischen Gas, ich will heute noch die 5400 voll kriegen!


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Das kriegen wir schon hin!  
Hab zwar net sehr viel zeit, aber ich geb mein Bestes!


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Ok, hammet müsste dann auch gleich da sein. Fehlt nur noch der Böse Dr...


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Morgen!

Heute wieder besser gelaunt Matze?^^

edit// höh? woher weßt du das?


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

@Dorschty
Hab ichs nicht gesagt? ^^


Yo, heute besser gelaunt.


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

So... dann kanns ja jetzt losgehen! ^^


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Zitat von Matze: @Dorschty
Hab ichs nicht gesagt? ^^

Ich glaube langsam du bist in wirklichkeit der böse Dr.!


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

So ein quatsch, ich hab doch nicht mal nen Doctor-Titel! :suspekt:


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

moooooin

5400 ist aber ein nicht sehr optimistisches Ziel :S


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Ok, dankt allen HuRaHoRRe! Jetzt geht heute keiner, bevor wir nicht 5500 Beiträge haben ! ;-]


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Die paar Posts noch -.- WIrd doch wohl kein problem sein? ^^

@Matze....
Schreibst du dir meien Zeiten auf und errechnest anhand einer extrem komplexen mathematischen Formel, wann ich an welchem Tag im Jahr auf der Arbeit auftauchen werde?


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Holla.... man muss ja net gleich mit Spatzen auf Kanonen schießen!


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> @Matze....
> Schreibst du dir meien Zeiten auf und errechnest anhand einer extrem komplexen mathematischen Formel, wann ich an welchem Tag im Jahr auf der Arbeit auftauchen werde?



Ganz genau, dass und ein bischen mit der Hilfe meines kleinen Informanten, der links neben dem Symbol steht, mit dem ich dich bewerten kann ^^^^


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Hast du ein Glück, dass ich nochmal alle Foren durchgehe bevor ich in den Langeweile-Thread poste


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Holla.... man muss ja net gleich mit Spatzen auf Kanonen schießen!



Genau, zerbomben wir lieber gleich Bomben mit Bombern mit Bombermans Hilfe! :suspekt:

@hammet
Ich auch, aber der Langeweile ist meist zuerst mit dabei ;-)


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> @hammet
> Ich auch, aber der Langeweile ist meist zuerst mit dabei ;-)



Genau! ist ja wohl auch der Wichtigste im ganzen Forum... also bitte....


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Hmm mal sehen was mich heute auf der Arbeit erwartet. Hab gestern den Auftrag zu nem Programm von nem Betreuer bekommen (weil ich nix zu tun hatte ^^). Da werd ich das huet mal weiterschreiben und dann schaun, vlt schau ich mir noch nen bissl C++ an 

Und was steht bei euch so an?


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Bin noch am fertigbasteln meines Programms.... mein Chef nervt mich da voll! Der will da als irgendnen sinnlosen Firlefanz drinhaben, den kein Mensch braucht!

Edit: 10 to go


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Bin noch am fertigbasteln meines Programms.... mein Chef nervt mich da voll! Der will da als irgendnen sinnlosen Firlefanz drinhaben, den kein Mensch braucht!



Wie immer oder? 
Wenn sich alle Chefs mal Gedanken machne würden um ihre Software, und was die wirklich brauch, dann würde Windows funktionieren XD


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Hab heute ausnahmsweise mal weniger zu tung. Hal ein haufen Refarreate und Berichte fertig machen


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wie immer oder?
> Wenn sich alle Chefs mal Gedanken machne würden um ihre Software, und was die wirklich brauch, dann würde Windows funktionieren XD



Du hast leider sooooooo recht hammet!  Is echt schlimm!

Edit: 7 to go


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Edit: 7 to go


Mal davon abgesehen, dass es 6 heißen müsste, hasst du die Hunderterstelle vergessen;-]


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass es 6 heißen müsste, hasst du die Hunderterstelle vergessen;-]



104 

wie lustig doch hausinterne mails mit kollegen sind


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> wie lustig doch hausinterne mails mit kollegen sind


Erklährs mir, hab keine Kollegen, nur Ausbilder und Chef


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass es 6 heißen müsste, hasst du die Hunderterstelle vergessen;-]



Bei mir stand da 5.393! Und dann fehlen da noch 7! Und das war außerdem auf die erste kleinere Hürde bezogen!


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Erklährs mir, hab keine Kollegen, nur Ausbilder und Chef



Naja ich hab noch 3 Mitazubis und einen betreuer, mit denne ich immer Mails schreibe . Und die sind ab und zu recht lustig 
Man will sich ja auch nen bisl ablenken vom sturen Programmieren/Arbeiten, sonst wird man ja irgendwann weich in der Birne


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Achso, aber du musst deinen eigenen Post schon dazu zählen, wenn du der Grundlagen der Addition mächtig bist


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Achso, aber du musst deinen eigenen Post schon dazu zählen, wenn du der Grundlagen der Addition mächtig bist



Das bin ich... und mein Post war der 5.393....also... +7....du verstehst?!

Und dieser Post ist übrigens der 5.400ste


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

Nee matze hatte den 5400ste 

Seht ihr ... das ging doch recht fix 

Ich hab auch keine anderen Azubis hier.... ein Bisschen jugenndlichen Leichtsinn könnte es schon vertragen :S


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Na dann, auf zur nächsten Hunderter Grenze.
Ob wir vor Mittag noch 5450 schaffen?


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Nee matze hatte den 5400ste



Dann stimmt was mit der Anzeige hier net! Dein Post war nämlich bei mir der 5401ste!


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Hmm joa Matze hat den runden Post erwischt 

Naja manchmal find ich, dass wir zu viele Azubis haben (bzw. zu wneig Arbeit für die Azubis) und manchmal is dann zu viel Arbeit da


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Dann seht ihr ein anderes Forum als ich.... wir sind doch hier auf http://www.glutorials.de oder?


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

@hammet
Ist das nicht immer so? Wenn man nix vorhat am Abend, dann hat man auch auf der Arbeit nix zu tun. Wenn man aber was vorhat, dann kommen 10 Aufträge auf einmal ...


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Naja wir kriegen keien wirklichen "Auträge" und um 17 Uhr ist eigentlich auch schluss. Wir haben ja keine Gleitzeit, somit können wir rein theoretisch nicht länger arbeiten (Auszubildende dürfen ja keine Überstunden machen).


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Auszubildende dürfen ja keine Überstunden machen


Und torzdem sehen es Chefs nicht gerne, wenn man pünktlich geht...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

MHh am hirnen :S

btw:  LEFT JOIN sollte doch alle Datensätze der ersten Tabelle azeigen, auch wenn in der zweiten kein Passender gefunden wird oder?

WIESO GEHT DER DRECK NICHT


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Und torzdem sehen es Chefs nicht gerne, wenn man pünktlich geht...



Jop, deswegen bin ich ja auch früher da und gehe später


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

Ich könnte momentan 20 Bären mit den blossen Händen töten ...
coden macht einfach aggressiv :|


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> coden macht einfach aggressiv :|


Deine Probleme möchte ich haben


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Ach was, coden ist das beste was es gibt


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Stimmt, da ist das planen viel schlimmer!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

Nicht wenn man nur Fehler beheben darf in Code der von anderen geschrieben wurde


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Bestimmt auch noch Code, der in deinen Augen schlecht geschrieben ist oder?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

Nein, der Typ war echt krank muss ich sagen, nur bin ich manchmal zu wenig krank um den zu begreifen :S


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Gib uns doch mal eine Beispielzeile ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

Ne Zeile reicht da nicht :S 

Es ist vor allem das gesammte ... weil man nie recht weis in welcher klasse er nun wieder rumt 

Edit: Vor allem komm ich hier überhaupt nicht mit meinem 19" CRT zurecht... das is ja mal gar nicht übersichtlich... da sehne ich mich nach meinem 22" und 19" zu Hause ^^


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Also so wird das nix mit 5,5k! ;-)
(Oder für mich 5.501)


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Hmm also ich hab nen 17" zu Hause und der reicht mir aus


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Ich ebenso.

@HuRaHoRRe
Nimm ihn halt mit auf die Arbeit ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Nimm ihn halt mit auf die Arbeit ^^



GENAU! jetzt weiss ich was zu tun ist :S

Ich schleppe jeden morgen so n teil mit und in Geistiger abwesenheit lasse ich ihn 100 mal fallen ;-)


----------



## Thodin (15. April 2008)

Ach gebs was drauf.
ich sitz hier an nem 19"er und muss via Fernwartung 3 PCs gleichzeitig steuern.

hat 50ma tabwechsel gebraucht bis ich das Forum hier wieder gefunden hatte

edit:


HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> GENAU! jetzt weiss ich was zu tun ist :S
> 
> Ich schleppe jeden morgen so n teil mit und in Geistiger abwesenheit lasse ich ihn 100 mal fallen ;-)



also ich fahre 

ahjo... bin neu hier im forum  (unschwer zu erkennen)


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> GENAU! jetzt weiss ich was zu tun ist :S
> 
> Ich schleppe jeden morgen so n teil mit und in Geistiger abwesenheit lasse ich ihn 100 mal fallen ;-)



Na dann lass ihn hal dort 

@Thodin
Na dann herzlich wilkommen im Forum!


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Willkommen Neuling !! 


Neu hier und schon in den langeweile-Thread verirrt


----------



## Thodin (15. April 2008)

merci merci 

ja bin gerade am kopf zerbrechen :<
beknacktes VB mit SQL Einbindung >_>

neuer job + einlernen = Kopfschmerzen


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Ich bin grad in JAVA an nem FileExplorer dran, das zerbricht mir auch dne Kopf ^^ Aber grad wieder vorran gekommen, das freut mich


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin grad in JAVA an nem FileExplorer dran, das zerbricht mir auch dne Kopf ^^ Aber grad wieder vorran gekommen, das freut mich


Und der JFileChooser reicht dir nicht?


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Öhm noch nicht damit gearbeitet  Ich mach das grad mit nem jTree.


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Kannst dir aber vieleicht ruhig mal anschauen. Ich mach dann mal Mittag!


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Joa später mal  Der FileChooser ist doch nur dieser Öffnen-Dialog oder?
Ich meinte aber sowas wie den Windoof-Explorer. Halt eine Baumstruktur wo alle Verzeichnisse angezeigt werden  (hab ich schon hinbekommen)


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

So, bin zurück.
Achso, ich dachte du brauchst nur etwas um Dateien auszuwählen.


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Wb 

Nee, dann haben wir uns falsch verstanden 

Hmm also bei uns hier ist irgendwie komisches Wetter. SIeht nach regen aus, aber regnet ned. Mal sehen wann ich Mittag machen werde/kann.


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Bei uns wechselt sich regen und nicht regen ständig ab.


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

So bin auch wieder vom Mittag da !


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Oh man, der Tag geht heute bei mir einfach nicht rum...


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Och geht schon.... bei mir ist es noch etwas über eine Stunde! Dann hab ich den tag auch überlebt! zum glück!


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

du hasts gut, bei mir sind es noch 2,5 h...


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Hast du nicht auch Gleitzeit und kannst kommen und gehen "wann du willst"?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. April 2008)

STFU! bei mir sind es noch 3h 

Aber ich muss sagen ich bin heute echt beschäftigt und der Tag geht ziemlich schnell rum :S

@Dorschty ... Irgendwie musst du aber die Zeit trotzdem hinbekommen.


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Hast du nicht auch Gleitzeit und kannst kommen und gehen "wann du willst"?



Ja, schon.


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Aber? Keinen bock so früh anzufangen?


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Bei meinem derzeitigen Schlafmangel, ist das verdammt früh ^^


----------



## Dorschty (15. April 2008)

Kann man doch auf der Arbeit nachholen!


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Kann man doch auf der Arbeit nachholen!


Wo arbeitest du nochmal? Im Dänischen Bettenlager?


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Hmm also ich habe keine Gleitzeit  , würde gerne früher anfangen und früher schluss machen aba das geht ja nicht. Also muss ich jeden Arbeitstag bis 17 Uhr hierbleiben


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Aber an Gleitzeit gibt es das Problem, dass es auf Chefs immer einen schlechten Eindurck macht, wenn man "nur" seine volle Arbeitszeit arbeitet...


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Ich glaub die 50 Posts kriegen wir heute nicht mehr zusammen


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Na ja, schreibt ja nach meinem Posts immer keiner was...

Tja, trozdem weitgekommen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass immernoch eine Stunde verbleibt bis ich gehen muss ^^


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Hmm dann sollten wir mal ranklotzen  Auch wenn wir jetzt einer weniger sind


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Jetzt glaub ichs auch nicht mehr. Immerhin hat deine Antwort 40 Minuten gedauert.
Übrigens, die anderen waren schon seit ner dreiviertel Stunde weg


----------



## hammet (15. April 2008)

Ja ich war halt in meine Aufgabe vertieft 
Bau ja immernoch an dem Explorer, wobei ich den jTree schon so gut wie fertig hab. Jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch die Tabelle, in der ich die ganzen Dateien aufliste


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

Viel Spaß. Die JTable, ist die für mich nervigste aller Swing-Komponenten. Man kann sich mit der Wochenlang auseinandersetzten. Aber wenn man sie nach nem halben Jahr wieder braucht, darf man alles neu lernen


----------



## Matze (15. April 2008)

So, ich geh dann mal. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Aloha ihrse alle  :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Moin 

*MINIMALZEICHENAUSFÜLLWORT*


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Na was habt ihr heute vor? ^^


Ist es heute unser Ziel das Ziel von gestern zu schaffen?


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Das wäre wohl zu einfach. Vieleicht wäre es ja mal ein Ziel, zwischen 2 Post weniger als ne halbe Stunde vergehen zu lassen...


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

das würde wohl gehen, wenn alle hier schrieben würden und nicht nur 2 regelmässig 
Denn schließlich gibt es ja noch was neben dem Forum oO Ich glaub es nennt sich Arbeit


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Ach stimmt, da war ja noch was  :suspekt:
Oh man , man hat auch nie seine Ruhe


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Ich mach mich dann mal an meine Problembehebung 
Kannst aj dann mal einen Monolog führen, hast ja erfahrung darin ^^


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Oh ja, nichts was ich lieber täte :suspekt:


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

KEIN MONOLOG!

Nein wenn ich erlich bin habe ich diese und nächste Woche noch Arbeiten die unbedingt fertig werden sollten, dies wird mich daran hindern zu spammen :S


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Aber wehe, wenn ich wieder viel zu tun hab, dann geht hier bestimmt die Post ab.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Moep moep, ich hasse den jTree moep moep. 

Hmm habt ja viel text geschafft ihr beide


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Boah.... warum kann man Chefs oder Vorgesetzte net einfach abschaffen? Ich könnt grad soooooooooooooooo kotzen! Am liebsten würd ich den grad t...............naja.......


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

@hammet
Na ja, wenn keiner auf meine Posts antwortet

@Dorschty
Was denn los?


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Ich sollte ein Tool für den schreiben, das ich auch soweit fertig hatte und auch einwandfrei funktioniert, allerdings ist es eben nicht nach dem seinen Vorstellungen und ich habe komplett ALLES zu ändern! Macht dann danach exakt das gleiche, aber es ist eben so, wie er es will! Das Tool hat dann rein garnichts mehr mit mir oder meinen Ideen zu tun! Dann kann er es auch gleich selbst schreiben und brauch dann nicht über mich zu  meckern! Ich bin eben noch ein "Anfänger" was programmierung angeht und bin eben nicht so der Crack, der gleich alles perfekt macht! Der macht das eben schon seit 20 Jahren oder so! Der meckert sogar rum, wenn eine Zeile im Programmcode "zu viele" Rechenzyklen braucht! Aber das ist bei nem normalen Rechner, auf dem das Tool eingesetzt wird eben mal sch*** egal! Das braucht auch so allerhöchsten 2 Sekunden bis es durchgerattert ist... aber nein... ich muss alles ändern, damit er glücklich ist.... wie gesagt, dann soll ers gleich selbst machen! Vor allem kommt er heute mit dem ganzen Kram an und ich hab bis Freitag Zeit dafür! Und morgen kann ich nicht dran weiter arbeiten, da ich net hier bin! 

Naja, will euch net die Ohren voll heulen!


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Mein Ausbilder ist da teilweise anders. Der mekert immer wenn ich ihm Klassen liefere, die einen Byte-Wert oder so im Konstruktor verlangen. Er sagt immer, dass es heutzutage egal ist, ob man Byte oder Integer nimmt, da ja eh alles so schnell ist ^^


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Tja... mein momentaner Chef ist da leider so! Wenn es zwei Funktionen gibt, die das gleiche bewirken aber der eine braucht auch nur einen Zyklus weniger MUSS ich den nehmen! Und das nervt ziemlich! 
Zum glück bin ich nur noch bis Freitag hier und dann endlich weg!


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Warum  nur bis Freitag? Machst du ein Praktikum?


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Ne, ich mach ne Ausbildung! Ich gehe aber alle Abteilung hier in der Firma durch! Im moment bin ich eben hier eingesetzt! Aber das zum glück nur noch bis Freitag und dann gehts in ne andere Abteilung!


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Und welche ist dann deine nächste?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Ich komme jedes Jahr in eine andere Firma :S
Das nennt sich irgendwie Lehrlingsaustausch oder Sklavenhandel KP ^^
Jedenfalls hab ich mich hier jetzt grad so halb eingelebt und im Sommer gehts schon weiter


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Die nächste wird Systemintegration sein! Frag mich bitte nicht, was die da machen! Das weiß ich erst wenn ich da bin!


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Ich bin schon seit Anfang meiner Leere am Programmieren und das wird auch so bleiben


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Ich bin jetzt im dritten und wir haben irgendwann im 2. langsam mit programmieren angefangen! Da ich vorher noch nie programmiert habe bin ich halt noch nicht so der Crack, aber das versteht der halt net! Weil er es so kann, müssen es alle so können!


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Ich bin jetzt im 2. und durfte schon Projekte für nen Kunden machen.


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Lernst du Fachinformatiker?


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

2. Lehrjahre?
Ich bin im 1.  (seit September).
Find programmieren recht einfach, allerdings achtet bei uns auch keiner soooo wirklich auf die Verwendung bestimmter Methoden (hauptsache es geht ohne Fehler  ).
Hab in der Schule früher nen bissl Delphi gemacht und jetzt sitz ich eben bei Java


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Ich bin im 2. und werde so viel ich weiss, auch die ganze Lehre programmieren.
Bin im mom an PHP und Java webapps :S


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Find programmieren recht einfach, allerdings achtet bei uns auch keiner soooo wirklich auf die Verwendung bestimmter Methoden (hauptsache es geht ohne Fehler  ).
> Hab in der Schule früher nen bissl Delphi gemacht und jetzt sitz ich eben bei Java



ja, dann wär es auch einfach gewesen! Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte das soweit fertig, das es Fehlerfrei lief, aber nein.... es muss ALLES geändert werden! Vor allem mach ich das in Visual Studio 2005 mit .NET und Windows Forms! Das is schon an sich voll der Murks, da ja .NET managed ist und C++ in reinform unmanaged ist! Visual Studio ist eigentlich für managed ausgelegt, aber der muss es unbedingt in rein C++ haben, somit muss ich mich als mit so ner Sch***e rumplagen, wegen managed und unmanaged und .NET und C++, weil sich das als net richtig verträgt! Ich hatte halt vorher ne ziemliche Abweichung von C++ und hab mich mehr auf .NET bezogen und das war ein großer Fehler für den Mann!


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

In der Realschule hatte ich damals VB.
In nem Praktikum Delphi.
Jetzt auf der Arbeit Java und in der Schule C#


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Ich wollte es ja erst in C# machen, da es damit auch wunderschön gewesen wäre, aber das wollte er net, weil er nur C++ kann (wobei von C++ auf C# jetzt net soo das Problem sein sollte für jemanden, der das schon über 20 jahre lang macht). Jetzt muss ich mich mit so nem Blödsinn rumplagen!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Genau^^
Arbeit: Java, PHP 
Schule: C#, VBS

Der Lehrer da bestand auch auf C# ... weil er warscheinlich Java einfach nicht kann .. NUB


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Arbeit: Java
Berufschule: Java
frühere Schule : Delphi (wenn man das programmieren nenen konnte  )


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Ich find gut in der Schule. Da ja C# größtenteils von Java nachgemacht wurde, sind die Sprachen ziemlich ähnlich. Darum hab ich in der Schule nix zu tun ^^


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Was für ne Ausbildung macht ihr denn?

Fachinformatiker?


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> frühere Schule : Delphi (wenn man das programmieren nenen konnte  )



Wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Joa hab letztes Semester als MySQL und C# dran kam auch nix zu tun gehabt und nur 6er geschrieben :S

ps: Ich bin schweizer also das mit der 6 nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Was für ne Ausbildung macht ihr denn?
> 
> Fachinformatiker?



Es gibt davon auch zwei Richtungen: Fachinformatiker für:
1. Anwendungsentwicklung
2. Systemintegration

Ich bin davon Nummer 1

@HuRaHoRRe
Wenn du auch noch nicht-Programmiersprachen dazuzählst:
Inzwischen habe ich auch noch MySQL, Html, CSS. Demnächst kommt noch XML und Tomcat.
Übrigens ist 6 bei uns auch die schlechteste Note


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du auch noch nicht-Programmiersprachen dazuzählst:
> Inzwischen habe ich auch noch MySQL, Html, CSS. Demnächst kommt noch XML und Tomcat.
> Übrigens ist 6 bei uns auch die schlechteste Note



Ich hab MySQL nur dazugezählt weil ich es wegen der arbeit auch ziemlich gut behersche und es in der schue nur langweilig war.

6 ist bei uns eben die beste und 1 die schlechteste... deswegen dachte ich das ihr nicht meint ich sei so  schlecht :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> 6 ist bei uns eben die beste und 1 die schlechteste... deswegen dachte ich das ihr nicht meint ich sei so  schlecht :suspekt:


Oh, achso, kam anders rüber...


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wie soll man das verstehen?



Typischer Maathelehrer wird eingesetzt mit dem Spruch "Mach bei denen mal Informatikunterricht"


edit// ich bin hier am verzweifeln, blödes jTable -.- Ich will doch nur die Tabelle nicht editierbar machen, wozu muss ich da nen eigenes Model schrieben? :X Und vorallem ich hab 0 Ahnung wie das geht


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Genau so einen hatten wir auch ^^

Und dann hatten wir noch macs in der Schule... wieso in einer Schule MACS?
Im RL sind dann eh 80% windoof pcs...


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Um dem Windowsmonopol entgegen zu wirken? Unsere Schule kann auch kein microssoft leiden und trotzdem haben wir das msdnaa 


Achja und ich tret mir gleich in den Ar*** -.- 
Vonwegen neues Model schrieben, einfach die Methode mitgeben :X


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> edit// ich bin hier am verzweifeln, blödes jTable -.- Ich will doch nur die Tabelle nicht editierbar machen, wozu muss ich da nen eigenes Model schrieben? :X Und vorallem ich hab 0 Ahnung wie das geht



Hab ichs nicht gesagt? Die JTable ist schrecklich, aber leider immer sehr wichtig.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Hab ichs nicht gesagt? Die JTable ist schrecklich, aber leider immer sehr wichtig.



Ja großer Matze  Nächstes mal höre ich auf dich, versprochen 

Macht ihr denn alle 3 Jahre Ausbildung, oder wie viel?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Mhhhh ich soll einen Fehler beheben bei dem manchmal wenn das Programm gerade lust darauf hat etwas total sinnfreies in die DB geschrieben wird... 

Ich dreh durch ... es passtiert nur manchmal ... ich weis nicht wann :O
Wie zum Teufel soll ich sowas debuggen 

Edit: Ich mache 4 Jahre. Oh matze hatte den 5500sten :S


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ja großer Matze  Nächstes mal höre ich auf dich, versprochen
> 
> Macht ihr denn alle 3 Jahre Ausbildung, oder wie viel?



Wieso höre? Hab dich doch nur vorgewarnt 

Meine Ausbildung dauert 3 Jahre.


Schon wieder ne Runde Zahl ... Glück gehabt, habs nichtmal gemerkt ^^


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Ja wie debugged man sowas..hmm imer wieder und wieder versuchen 

Hmm ich mahc nur 2 Jahre Ausbildung weil ich Abitur hab und da wirds dann irgendwie um 1 Jahr gekürzt.


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Ein Jahr? Ich könnte nur ein halbes abkürzen, dass noch mehr geht wusste ich nicht.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Also ein  halbes Jahr kann man ja abkürzen, wenn man nen gewissen Notendurchshcnitt in der Berufschule hat (glaub 2,0 ) und dann kann man eben an der früheren Abschlussprüfung teilnehmen.
Wenn man Abitur hat, kann beim IHK beantragt werden, dass die Ausbildung verkürzt wird (kann auch sein, dass die das automatisch machen wenn man nix dagegen hat) und das um 1 Jahr. Allerdings kann man auch hier die Prüfung früher schrieben. Aber man sollte es ja nicht übertreiben


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Krass, das wäre ja im extremfall ja nur 1,5 Jahre für die Ausbildung 

Fände ich aber zu wenig, so bekommt man ja kaum Kundenerfahrung.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Eben  Deswegen meinte ich ja, man muss es nicht übertreiben 

Wobei ich froh bin, wenn ich so wenig Kundenkontakt habe wie möglich


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Stimmt, das nervt denen zu erklähren, dass dies und das nicht möglich ist, weil dies und das und am nächsten Tag fragen sie wieder, warum das noch nicht fertig ist...:suspekt:


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. April 2008)

Ich hatte Fachhochschulreife und hatte auch nur 2 Jahre gemacht^^

Wenn man 2 Jahre macht, kommt man halt gleich ins 2. Jahr rein.

Einer hatte sogar nur 1,5 Jahre gemacht


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Na ja, dann bin ich halt eben hier der einzigste, der schön brav seine 3 Jahre macht


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Ich mache schön brav meine 4 Jahre


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

4 Jahre :suspekt:?

Na ja, ich geh dann mal Essen...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Ausser dei Kaufmännische gehen bei uns fast alle Berufslehren 4 Jahre 

Wir können danach halt was


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Ausser dei Kaufmännische gehen bei uns fast alle Berufslehren 4 Jahre
> 
> Wir können danach halt was



Ja, und zwar mächtig angeben ^^


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

Also bei mir gehts 3 1/2 Jahre! Kann verkürzen auf 3!


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Ausser dei Kaufmännische gehen bei uns fast alle Berufslehren 4 Jahre
> 
> Wir können danach halt was



Naja...
Also die 2 Jahre Berufschule werden mir wohl ziemlich wenig bringen  DIe betrieblichen Tätigkeiten sind da schon anders.
Es komtm ja auch imemr aufd en betrieb an, wie er ausbildet und was mand ann lettendlich alles gelernt hat. Meine Mutter wollte übrigens auch dass ich in der Schweiz lerne


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Berufsschule ist so ein Ding. Im Prinzip könnte man alles was ich in den 1,5 Jahren bis jetzt in der Schule hatte, auf ein halbes - dreiviertel zusammendrücken. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Schule mir noch nichts neues in Sachen programmieren gezeigt hat.

Kommt halt auf den Betrieb an, was man da lernt.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Berufsschule ist so ein Ding. Im Prinzip könnte man alles was ich in den 1,5 Jahren bis jetzt in der Schule hatte, auf ein halbes - dreiviertel zusammendrücken. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Schule mir noch nichts neues in Sachen programmieren gezeigt hat.
> 
> Kommt halt auf den Betrieb an, was man da lernt.



Genau so ist es bei mir auch Berufsschule ist meistens nur Langeweile :|


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Genau so ist es bei mir auch Berufsschule ist meistens nur Langeweile :|


Darum nenn ich sie "Halburlaub". Und das hab ich schon wieder in ner Woche ^^;-)


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. April 2008)

Bei mir wars so, dass ich in der Schule (fast) nichts gelernt habe was ich für später brauche...entweder hab ich das schon Monate/Jahre vorher in der Firma gelernt oder ich kenns aus frühereren Schuljahren^^


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Naja Halburlaub würde ich es nicht nennen. 7.30 Uhr anfangen wenn man 1 Stunde Fahrtzeit hat, ist nicht so prickelnd 
Ich find arbeiten von daher entspannender als die Schule. Ich hatte allerdings noch nie richtig Stress in der Arbeit, also kann ichs noch nicht soo vergleichen 
Und bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch nie eine Intention mich in die alte Schulzeit zurückzu sehnen (ausgenommen der Bekanntschaften natürlich  )


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Genau so ist es^^ am Montag gehts wieder los 

Ausserdem sind da all die anderen gestörten Lehlinge und man ist nicht mehr der ego Sklave :S
Dazu kommt noch:
Schule: 5min Arbeitsweg
Arbeit: 1.5h Arbeitsweg 

Was mache ich wohl lieber :O


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. April 2008)

Bei mir war es auch kein wirklicher Urlaub....musste fast genauso weit fahren wie zur Firma...aber noch früher aufstehen.
Anwesenheit ist pflicht....aber trotzdem ist einem so langweilig teilweise und trotzdem muss man konzentriert sein-.-
Und obwohl ich ja Programmierer bin...ist man da nur auf die Basics eingegangen und nicht z.B. auf typische Algorithmen oder Probleme, die man so kennt.

Aber da man ja ein Laptop hat....und die andere Hälfte der Klasse mindestens auch ist es recht locker^^....und Wlan gabs in den meisten Räumen ja auch


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und bis jetzt hatte ich auch noch nie eine Intention mich in die alte Schulzeit zurückzu sehnen (ausgenommen der Bekanntschaften natürlich  )



Das glaube ich dir nicht!



HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Schule: 5min Arbeitsweg
> Arbeit: 1.5h Arbeitsweg
> 
> Was mache ich wohl lieber :O



Ähhhhh, Kindergarten


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Und obwohl ich ja Programmierer bin...ist man da nur auf die Basics eingegangen und nicht z.B. auf typische Algorithmen oder Probleme, die man so kennt.



Das ist nervig, stimmt.



Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Aber da man ja ein Laptop hat....und die andere Hälfte der Klasse mindestens auch ist es recht locker^^



Ich hab keinen und trozdem ist es lässig.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Das glaube ich dir nicht!



Solltest du aber, denn so ist es 
Die Schule war einfach nur langweilig, mit Ausnahme von 3 Fächern (Mathe, Physik, Informatik) habe ich nichts gelernt, was mich auch nur annähernd interessiert hätte.
Das einzige was man vlt als Vorstufe des "Vermissens" zählen könnte, wäre die Zeit. Wobei ich auf meinem Gym auch bis 16 Uhr (oder länger) Unterricht hatte und früher anfangen musste. So bleibt die Schulzeit und die Abreitszeit in vergleichbarer Nähe. Dazu kommt noch das ständige "schreiben wir morgen einen Test? Haben wir Hausaufgaben auf?" usw. , was ich jetzt nicht merh habe  Gut ich hab zwar nicht gelernt und keine Hausaufgaben gemacht, aber im Hinterkopf war da trotzdem immer etwas 
Und wie gesagt, das einzige was mir fehlt sind meine Bekanntschaften.


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

so ich bin auch ma wieder da 
heute mit php problemen :/

was ich da so les... ich bin nichma gelernter programmierer nur nen lausiger ITSE


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> so ich bin auch ma wieder da
> heute mit php problemen :/
> 
> was ich da so les... ich bin nichma gelernter programmierer nur nen lausiger ITSE



Ist PHP nicht ein einziges Problem :suspekt:


----------



## Dorschty (16. April 2008)

So, ihr Leutz, ich mach mich jetzt nach Hause! Hab echt keinen bock mehr!
Soll der seinen sch*** doch selbst machen! 
Also dann... schönen Feierabend allerseits!


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Tschau tschau Dorschty


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

@Dorschty
PeaZ, bis morgen

@Thodin
Servus

@Anime-Otaku
Hab über PHP bis jetzt nur schlechtes gehöhrt und bekomms noch nächstes Jahr in der Schule

@hammet und HuRaHoRRe
Eigentlich nix, ich wollte nur die Liste vervollständigen und euch auch noch mit @ aufführen ^^:suspekt:


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> @Dorschty
> PeaZ, bis morgen
> 
> @Thodin
> ...




Nett, dass du mich nicht vergessen hast 
Hmm ich hab noch nix schlechtes über php gehört? oO Aber benutzt hab ich es auch nur sehhhhhr selten mal.


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Ist PHP nicht ein einziges Problem :suspekt:



jetzt nicht mehr 
verdammter vorgänger hat nen ganzen datensatz mit $_GET übergeben  und ich such mir seit 12 uhr nen fuchs  aber jetzt bin ich endlich drauf kommen.
in 20 min in feierabend 

krankerscheiss : hab vor 6 jahren berufsausbildung habt. danach 3 jahre nix mehr mit programmiersprachen gemacht und jetzt wieder quer eingestiegen.
ihr glaubt garnich wie sehr ich des forum hier in den letzten tagen lieben gelernt hab


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

ahjo hei matze :O glaub mich sehts ihr jetzt öfter hier ;D

zu php : das kranke is : ich brauch das nur weil ich aus meiner vb / sql anwendung keine mails verschicken kann und deswegen nen kleines php script aufm server liegen hab mit dem mails versandt werden..


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

PHP rockt voll 

@matze vielen Dank für die ehrenvolle Erwähnung meines Nicks in deinem Post ;-]


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

neuer bug : php stinkt wieder zum himmel.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> neuer bug : php stinkt wieder zum himmel.



PEBKAC


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

ich nix türkisch


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> neuer bug : php stinkt wieder zum himmel.



Aber wieso wieder....heißt das nicht eher immer noch?^^


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> @matze vielen Dank für die ehrenvolle Erwähnung meines Nicks in deinem Post ;-]



Logisch, sonst fühlt sich doch noch einer von euch ausgeschlossen 


Übrigens HuraHoRRe und Thodin, wenn ich das p von eurem  klein schreibt, dann kommt das da raus  ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Man schreibt doch das p vom  nciht klein.... wer tut den sowas  wie siehts denn aus wenn ich das s vom :S klein schreibe?

:s

edit: och neee ^^


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

ich schreib mein  aber schon seit jahren mit P und nich mit p.

aber nur für dich 

btw : ne es stinkt wieder da ich zumindest zeitweise das hochgefühl hatte,
die dumme datei austricksen zu können. hat aber net geklappt also stinkts wieder.
php 1
thodin 0

edit : ich bin neu. wenn ihr mich vergsst vergrault ihr mich wieder muahaa *in die com reinquetsch*


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

^^ Könnt ihr machen wie ihr wollt, ich dachte nur ihr wolltet das Smile hinkriegen ^^


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (16. April 2008)

Hammer, ein Thema über Langeweile sowas hab ich noch nie zuvor gesehen aber schön.


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

ah hei Horns 

ne  ich hätte wenn dann im editor nachgeschaut wie der  geht.


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

HORNSWOGGLE hat gesagt.:


> Hammer, ein Thema über Langeweile sowas hab ich noch nie zuvor gesehen aber schön.



Wundert mich, dass dir der noch nicht aufgefallen ist, der taucht täglich mehrmals (manchmal sogar so an die 100 mal) oben bei den neuen Beiträgen auf ^^


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (16. April 2008)

Doch doch mir ist er aufgefallen aber als ich die Hits anzahl gesehen habe da musste ich einfach mal Servus sagen.


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Wundert mich, dass dir der noch nicht aufgefallen ist, der taucht täglich mehrmals (manchmal sogar so an die 100 mal) oben bei den neuen Beiträgen auf ^^



nur so bin ich auf den beitrag aufmerksam geworden, habn jett aber inner linklist


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (16. April 2008)

Linkliste? Wo gibts des hier?


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

was für ne Linklist?
Als ich neu in diesem Forum war, hab ich Anfangs diesen Thread ignoriert, weil dahinter Smaltalk stand und ich dachte es sei die Programmiersprache gemeint :suspekt:. ^^


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

favoriten im browser mein ich damit.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (16. April 2008)

Achso!:suspekt:


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

ich muss dringend an meiner aussprache hier arbeiten  keiner versteht mich *heul*


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> ich muss dringend an meiner aussprache hier arbeiten  keiner versteht mich *heul*



Von woher kommst du eigentlich? Dialekt ist mir schon ein paar mal aufgefallen.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Dialekt beim schreiben? Oo


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (16. April 2008)

Klar dialekt bim schribe was ech de schüsch ? Mhh i frogemi ob das hie öper versteit aber naja wayne.... die huere dütsche


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Klar dialekt bim schribe was ech de schüsch ? Mhh i frogemi ob das hie öper versteit aber naja wayne.... die huere dütsche





hammet hat gesagt.:


> Dialekt beim schreiben? Oo


Wäre dass dann damit erledigt?...


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

schreibweisen ja. da gibs wirklich regionale unterschiede!

zur frage :
geboren sachsen-anhalt
wohnhaft landshut
jaja alles bayern hier


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Ja meine Dialekt jetzt auf die Aussprache bezogen, nicht auf die schreibweise 

Bin übrigens auch ursprünglich aus Sachsen-Anhalt, von wo da genau?


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

magdeburger.
wie kommts das du in ottobrunn bist... das war meine ex firma 

die welt ist klein...


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Hmm aus der Landeshauptstadt  Ich bin aus Zerbst (zwischen Dessaus und Magdeburg  ).
Naja hab Ausbildung gesucht und wurde hier genommen, genau deswegen bin ich hier


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

hat die firma bei der du lernst zufällig rote buchstaben im namen? 

btw nich genau aus magdeburg. eher so schönebeck. btw mir gings genauso mit 
lehrstelle. aber mich hats wegen freundin dann eher nach landshut gezogen.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

neee gründe bzw. weiße Buchstaben 
Mal sehen ob der nächste Haltepunkt meines Lebens in Landshut ist oO


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

wenn du hier sg mir bescheid. *sich an gute kneipen erinnert*

is ja jemand bei iiieeeeeehmens   <<< nur fürn matze


----------



## Matze (16. April 2008)

Nö, ich nicht. Vielen dank.

So ich hau dann mal ab. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2008)

Tschau Matze, und ich glaub er meinte den Smilie


----------



## Thodin (16. April 2008)

jab meinte ich.

dere matze bis morgen 

hm ich steig solangs in den php code ein  wenn ich jetzt rauskrieg wie ich das zeichen %0A in nen zeilenumbruch im php code umwandeln kann is alles paletti.


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Guten Morgern allerseits!



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> jaja alles bayern hier



Falsch! Es hat sich auch ein Hesse in diesen Thread verirrt!


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Moin :S

Und ein berner^^ etwas ganz krasses


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Und was liegt bei euch heute so an?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

coden coden coden ... bis mir der Kopf implodiert


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Ich hab heute auch endlich wieder was zu Programmieren, nichts anspruchsvolles, aber ok.


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Also ich muss meine Applikation zum Laufen kriegen und ansonsten wird gecoded


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Na dann... ich pimmel heut den ganzen tag irgendwie rum und mach garnix!^^


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Gut, dann bist du heute mal dafür zuständig, dass dieser Thread nicht ruht


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Oha... dann hab ich ja einiges zu tun!


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Hmm joa, bei uns faulen Säcken


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

5600 muss heute midestens durch 
obwohl, eher 5700


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Ich glaub ihr seit verrückt!^^ Ich halte doch hier net ellenlange Monologe!


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Dann musst du wenigstens so posten, dass die anderen was dazu sagen können.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Ich sage jetzt einfach mal nichts dazu^^


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Hmm... fangen wir mal damit an, ob ihr schon Pläne fürs Wochenende habt!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

guten morgen auch von mir. 
weiter am php basteln >_>


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Ich sage jetzt einfach mal nichts dazu^^



Wieso, immer wenn ich diesen Job nicht übernehem, dann kommt nach ner 2 Stunden langen Pause immer die Anmerkung, dass hier nix los ist.


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Es wird sich jetzt net gestritten! Bis einer heult!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

kann ich nichts zu sagen ich schnei sonst immer nur nachmittags rein.

wer hilft mir


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> wer hilft mir


Wobei? Bei deinem PHP?


----------



## drölfzehn (17. April 2008)

Hallo alle mitteinander.

habe den Topic gesehen und musste mich gleich mal anmelden.

mier ist jetzt seit 10,5 Monaten permanent langweilig auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Oha... wie kommt das denn?


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

drölfzehn hat gesagt.:


> mier ist jetzt seit 10,5 Monaten permanent langweilig auf der Arbeit.


Dazu jetzt mal ne blöde gegenfragae: wie lange arbeitest du schon ? ^^


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

was sonst  beknackte mail funktion..


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Erläutere uns doch dein Problem!


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> was sonst  beknackte mail funktion..



Für den Fall würde ich hier eher mal einen Thread im PHP-Teil aufmachen.


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Genau! Und ich als absoluter *nochniewasinphpgemachthaber* geb dir dann die Antwort, wie du es lösen sollst!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

wollts grad sagen. wenn ich hier mein problem stelle würde ich die langeweile stören.

wens interessiert : ich werd warscheinlich (nachdem ich meine neue idee getestet hab) nen
fred im php board aufmachen.


----------



## drölfzehn (17. April 2008)

Im sept. 06 bin ich nach süd Afrika gekommen um Anlagen für für einen großen Konzern aufzubauen. damit war ich anfang Juni 07 fertig. seit diesem tag an verdiene ich mein geld mit kaffetrinken, kullegen belästigen, und sonstigen möglichkeiten um die zeit tot zu schlagen....


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

ahjo. wollt ihr ma lachen? in dem php script wird einfach ne mail versand. zum testen hab ich morgens um 9 gestern meine private mailaddy eingegeben. abens um 17 uhr hab ich das wieder bemerkt.
da waren aber schon vom testen ~350 mails auf meinem postserver


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

drölfzehn hat gesagt.:


> ...seit diesem tag an verdiene ich mein geld mit kaffetrinken, kullegen belästigen, und sonstigen möglichkeiten um die zeit tot zu schlagen....


Muss ja ein geiler Job sein ^^^^

@Thodin
Na dann viel Spaß beim löschen ^^


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

drölfzehn hat gesagt.:


> seit diesem tag an verdiene ich mein geld mit kaffetrinken, kullegen belästigen, und sonstigen möglichkeiten um die zeit tot zu schlagen....



Wie lautet denn die genaue bezeichnung dieser Tätigkeit!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

beamter :>


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> beamter :>



^^
Könnte aber stimmen, zumindest nach meinem Praktikum bei den Stadwerken ^^


----------



## drölfzehn (17. April 2008)

Offiziel bin ich noch hier zur systemoptimierung und eben als spezialist für die anlagen die ich aufgebaut habe.

systemoptimierung:
das letzte problem das ich hier habe konnte ich gestern endlich der netzwerkabteilung in die schuhe schieben.

spezialist:
wenn es mal Probleme mit meinen anlagen gibt muss ich schon ab und zu etwas arbeiten (weniger als 5h im Monat)


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Einfach aufpassen mit mails und schlaufen^^

Ein Kollege musste mal 3000 Euro bezahlen weil er die Server eines Providers abgelegt hat.


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

das mit dem spezialist... jetzt versteh ich endlich die arbeitsweise
meiner exkollegen in meiner exfirma. die waren "systemspezialisten".
saßen von 20 tagen im arbeitsmontag 19 herum.
an einem tag habens 2 stunden gearbeitet.

... ich hätte das auch werden sollen ;D


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

drölfzehn hat gesagt.:


> wenn es mal Probleme mit meinen anlagen gibt muss ich schon ab und zu etwas arbeiten (weniger als 5h im Monat)



Und wo muss man sich bei euch bewerben ^^


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> das mit dem spezialist... jetzt versteh ich endlich die arbeitsweise
> meiner exkollegen in meiner exfirma. die waren "systemspezialisten".
> saßen von 20 tagen im arbeitsmontag 19 herum.
> an einem tag habens 2 stunden gearbeitet.


Meinst du Arbeitsmontag oder Arbeitsmonat?


----------



## drölfzehn (17. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Und wo muss man sich bei euch bewerben ^^



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen 

Mein Vertrag läuft anfang Juni aus


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

wie kann der Vertrag anfang Juni auslaufen wenn du bist August den Auftrag hast ;D

@ matze : meinte monat.

@ php problem : geil. kollege hat den server runtergefahren auf dem das script liegt  kanns nich testen


----------



## drölfzehn (17. April 2008)

@ thodin

wie kommst du auf august


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

hab ich mich vorhin verlesen? hast du nich was von august geschrieben?
aaaaarg der code macht mich verrückt


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Ich denke doch die einzigen Monate, die er erwähnt hat waren September (06) und Juni (diese Jahr)?!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

da habt ihrs. php macht krank.
p = pausenlose
h = hirn
p = pein

 ey mein script wird immer kranker. meine variablen heissen schon "flunsch" und "flansch"


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Ihr habt Probleme... ich muss gucken, wie ich den Tag rumbekomm!


----------



## drölfzehn (17. April 2008)

na, ich mach dann ma feierabend

hat ja sowieso kein wert mehr


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

drölfzehn hat gesagt.:


> na, ich mach dann ma feierabend



Och,  wieso follterst du uns so?

@Dorschty
Dann kannst du ja meine Arbeit machen, dann hast du was zu tun


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Ich habe noch 2 Aufgaben in meinem Sheet und mhh ich kann beide Probleme nicht lösen...


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> @Dorschty
> Dann kannst du ja meine Arbeit machen, dann hast du was zu tun



Gib her! ^^


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

geil.
zuerst hat er mir die zeilen in der mail nich umgebrochen.
das ging dann.
dann sollte er mir die zeilen im internetexplorer umbrechen.
das geht jetzt. aber jetzt bricht er die zeilen in der mail nich mehr um 
*headbang*


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Gib her! ^^



Kennen wir uns denn auch in Java aus?

@Thodin
Tja, PHP halt, ich glaube da wirst du mit Assambler glücklicher ^^^^^^


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Moin
Hier gehts ja ab.
Matze, hast du nochmal mit Sight geschrieben?
Er hat da n paar nette Bretter an Beats.

@ all
Schmeißt mal kurz abgefahrene Farbkombi in den Raum.
Das inspiriert


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

hurra hurra es geht geht geht 
fertig  schalalala.
und zur freude will ich euch ne geschichte von gestern erzählen :
ich arbeite in einem systemhaus mit net internet software.
die software wird einma installiert und und dann kann man ins internet ( wie ein provider halt nurnoch bisel anders ).
naja gestern ruft ein kerl an und meint : er kann nimmer ins internet.
gefragt : wie gehen sie den vor?
antwort kunde : ich leg immer die cd rein und folge dem menü.
frage von mir : schauen sie bitte ma auf die festplatte in den systemordner des programms.
kunde schaut. antwortet : da sind hunderte solcher order mit namen "programm0001" ... "programm0002" usw usw usw. hunderte ordner.

der kerl hat immer wieder das programm neu installiert und hatte nun schlicht keinen platz mehr auf der festplatte 

i`m happy


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Matze, hast du nochmal mit Sight geschrieben?
> Er hat da n paar nette Bretter an Beats.


Nö, seit ich die Beats die mir gefallen hatte aufgelistet hatte eigentlich nicht mehr.


nesk hat gesagt.:


> @ all
> Schmeißt mal kurz abgefahrene Farbkombi in den Raum.
> Das inspiriert


Blau - Orange -Schwarz,
Grün - Braun - Rosa/Pink,
Lila - Gelb - Grün;

Dunkelblau - Himmelblau - Aquablau


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

#8080FF
schnieke farbe :>


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> #8080FF
> schnieke farbe :>



Farbkombis, nicht einzelne Farben.


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Zu meinen genannten noch:
Gold - Pink - Grau


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Och so n schickes pastelliges Lila geht schon klar =)

Matze, du bist ja pervers


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

@nesk
Wozu die ganzen Farben, willst dich wieder 3 Stunden alleine mit deinem Gehirn beschäftigen ?


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

@Matze
Nicht direkt. Ich wollte mal Farben zusammen sammeln
um herauszufinden welche Farben präveriert werden und diese dann
im Querschnitt in einem Bild einbauen.
Ein Bild das "jedem" irgendwie gefällt.
Ist so ne Idee die ich recht geil finde.


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Oh, ich dacht irgendwelche Kombis, die möglichst verrückt erscheinen.
Wenns nach mir ginge wär es was:
Blau - Weiß
Blau - Schwarz
Blau - Grün
Schwarz - Silber ^^


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Blau - Weiß



Hertha  oleole!

ich bin für rosa-gelb. ;-)


btw : #8080FF ist ein blaugrün ton  hab extra in selfhtml nachgeschaut


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Klar, auch Kombis die verrückt sind.
Da kann man auch darauf schließen wie der Mensch
tickt und damit weiter arbeiten.
(Ausschliessen, Inspiration usw)

Schwarz/Silber?
Du böser Junge 

@Thodin: Ist im Druck auch so, hatte mein Dokument in CMYK und nicht RGB


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

himmelblau/silber


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Schwarz/Silber?
> Du böser Junge



Warum? 

@Thodin
Sollte ich vieleicht dazu sagen, dass mir Fußball völlig gleichgültig ist?


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

mir auch  aber ne ex von mir war hertha fan  da bleibt einem sowas im sinn.

neue farben : rot schwarz.

die blutige gothik seite


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

@Matze
Ich dachte da direkt an Graffiti 

@Thodin
Hab ich schon. Wurde mir von ner Frau präveriert


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Wenn wir so weiter machen schaffen wir die 5700 heute noch! 

Ich sach mal.... schwarz-gelb kariert mit pinken Duppen!


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Ich hasse jTables -.-
*wieder in den Unweiten des Javaquellcoedes verschwindet*


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Dorschty wenn du mir noch das Wort Duppen erklärst


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> @Matze
> Ich dachte da direkt an Graffiti



Im dem Bereich war ich noch nicht tätig, was enkst du von mir ;-]

Scharz - Grün


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

duppen = punkte
gelbe duppen = gelbe punkte 

orange + mintgrün 

@ das schwarz + rot girl :
gothikbraut? *sabber*


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> duppen = punkte
> gelbe duppen = gelbe punkte
> 
> orange + mintgrün
> ...



*Thodinrechtgeb* Duppen sind Punkte!

@Thodin:
Stehst du auf Gothikbräute?


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

@Matze
Entschuldige, ich hab nur die Farbkombi in meinem Hirn mit Graffiti verknüpft 

@Thodin
Nope, ist ne normale Informatikstudentin die Elektro hört 
Und ausserdem bekommt die keiner, ist für mich reserviert wenn ich wieder solo bin ;-]


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Und ausserdem bekommt die keiner, ist für mich reserviert wenn ich wieder solo bin ;-]



Loooooool, ist das schon alles so vorgeplant? 
Weiß deine aktuelle Freundin davon? ^^


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

@hammet
Ich musste das schei* Ding mal 2 Monate ertragen.



Na dann schnapp sie dir ;-)

Oder die Farben aus meinem GIMP-Experiment:


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

drauf stehen is vieleicht der falsche ausdruck.
aber ich mags wenns ordentlich geschminkt sind und schwarze / rote haare haben 

oho nesk  foto


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Ich bezweifle dass sie es weiß
Muss ihr ja auch nicht so unwichtige Dinge erzählen 

Ich bin noch recht glücklich mit ihr, nur für alle Fälle *g*

Matze ist das ein Auge?


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Mit schwarzen oder roten Haaren kann ich mich ja noch anfreunden, aber dieses übertrieben geschminkt sein, geht mir irgendwie garnet so ab! Aber ist ja zum glück geschmackssache!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

von php zu farben bis hin zu frauen 
und da sag einer programmierer sind geeks die kein interesse an weiblichen wesen haben ;D


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

ach doch. solangs scharf ausschaut  ins gesicht schaust du ab bestimmten momenten eh nich mehr *mauaha*

@ nesk : ich plan nich mehr. meine freundin plant für mich. zweifelhaft ob das gut is ;D


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

@Thodin
Haben wir die gleiche Freundin? 

So, Bild wieder raus


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Kann es sein, das wir heute mit dem Thread nicht einmal aus der "Neueste Forum-Beiträge" rausbekommen haben? 

@Nesk: Und die ist auch Programmiererin?


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Matze ist das ein Auge?


Yo, war Anfangs zwar nicht geplant, aber als ich die untere Hälfte hatte kamm ich auf die Idee.



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> von php zu farben bis hin zu frauen
> und da sag einer programmierer sind geeks die kein interesse an weiblichen wesen haben ;D


Oh Gott, wie kommst du darauf. Das einzige was es bei mir noch gibt, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ist Stress mit Frauen (ok, eigentlich führt meine noch Freundin grade Krieg gegen alle)


AAAARRRRGGGHHH Ihr Schweine, ich kann doch keine Bilder auf der Arbeit angucken, die nicht hier im Forum sind X|


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Jep, die ist Programmiererin, technische Informatik.
War meine Tutorin.


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

@nesk : ich hoffe nicht 
gottseidank können wir uns nichma über nen einfachen ring einigen...

ahjo : hübsch die kleine aber definitiv nicht mein typ ergo : die kannste behalten 

@ matze : machen sie das nich immer

btw : heute abend sturmfrei : meine geht aufn mädels abend. 
god saves "germany next top model abende"


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Ok... selten hübsche Informatikerinnen!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

oho..

ich stelle gerade fest : das php mail script das ich geschrieben habe, könnte zum anonymen spam versand genutzt werden, da die absendermail leer bleiben kann und ein zurückverfolgen nur auf den server bringt auf dem die datei liegt ;D
die dateneingabe erfolgt extern über datenstring 
schick...


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Die GNTM Abende finden immer bei uns statt...
Wird Zeit das Giselle endlich rausfliegt


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

gina-lisa is raus und macht genau das was ich von anfang an von ihr erwartet habe...
ihren körper nakisch verkaufen 

letzte woche was GNTM bei uns.
heute sturmfrei.
ich geh zu meinem schwager kickern 
oder ich eh WoW-Raiden:.. ma gucken


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Korrekt wo? *gg*
Kickern ist gut, hätte ich auch Bock drauf.
Ich glaub das mach ich auch. Hamburger Berg


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

war doch letztens in der bild gestanden das die 
jetzt m internet werbung für ne nacktputzfirma macht.
hmhmmmm ob ich mir die auch nach bayern nach haus zum
nackt putzen bestellen kann?


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Kickern, gute idee, schon lange nicht mehr gemacht.



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Hamburger Berg



Harrold und Kuma-Style? 



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> hmhmmmm ob ich mir die auch nach bayern nach haus zum
> nackt putzen bestellen kann?



Zeit wirds.


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Könnte eher mal wieder ne runde Billard spielen! Obwohl Kicker sich auch gut anhört!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

kicker is gut für meine kaputten handgelenke 

wenn die eigene freundin nackt putzen würde,
bräuchte es diesen service nich ;D


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Das ist mal ne gute Idee!  
Muss ich gleich heut Nachmittag mal vorschlagen!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

zeig uns morgen ein bericht deiner verletzungen


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Ich mach gleich Fotos!


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

fotos sparen uns das mittagessen


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> kicker is gut für meine kaputten handgelenke


Gibts auch einen Bericht zu deiner Verletzung an der Hand?

@Dorschty
Wie willst du als Toter Fotos machen? ^^


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

@Matze
Nicht wirklich, nur Stadtteil-Style 

Man kann sich Gina gut einladen, solange se den Mund hölt =)


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2008)

Ich lad nen Kumpel ein, der bekommt meine Kamera um Fotos zu machen und Instruktionen wie er sie dann hier reinstellt!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

I rette uns mal vor dem versinken in die nicht neuen Forum Beiträge


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

hmm wird aber schwierig, wenn dann alle Pause machen...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

joa von 13:30 bis 14:00 bin ich @ food


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Ich geh jetzt so langsam mal was essen.
Also viel Glück ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Mhh ich hoffe ich musss jetzt hier nicht 6 fach Posts machen um uns oben zu halten


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Ich hab scho gegessen.
Also schreib ich jetzt einen Danach-Zigaretten-Post


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

mhhhh :O naja gehe wohl auch gleich essen


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

So gerade noch einmal gerettet.. länger gehts echtr nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

bin gerade zurück :O wann macht ihr bitte immer pause. 
mittag is von zwölf bis eins ;D

daher von mir ein /re


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

hast du ne Ahnung, manchmal mach ich gar keine Pause, manchmal erst ab 3...


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

keine pause machen gibt nach 10 jahren burn out !


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Ist ja klar, wer wieder alleine ist


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

wie allein?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

also ich hab jetzt schon brun out^^


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Na ja, meistens geht hier früh die Post ab und dann so ab Mittag wirds immer weniger. Meistens bin dann nur ich am Posten...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

:--------------------------------------( 


FLAME!!


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Matze du Heulsuse!!

Nachmittags verschwinden die meisten ja schon 15Uhr, da kann ich zB ned mithalten 

Achja und ich bina uch wieder ausm Mittag zurück (13.15 bis 13.45)


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Nicht reden hammet, scheint so als müssten wir leiber schnell HuRaHoRRe löschen ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Da wird nix gelöscht 

Keine Angst ich bin bis 17 Uhr da


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Ich denk, ich bin heute nur bis 16:30 da.


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

17 uhr ... .standart zeit für mich.
und tu  net so. ich werd jetzt jeden tag hier sein können.
neuer job se dank


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Gut gut.
Geil, bei uns scheint jetzt mal endlich wieder die Sonne. Und gestern durfte ich noch Eiskratzen


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Vielleicht geh ich auch schon 16:40 dann gewinne ich 30 min und verliere nur 20 min Arbeitszeit wegen der Zugverbindung :S

Ich gewinne also  10 absolut geniale Minuten :S


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Und was sagt dein Chef dazu?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Phöö ich hab Gleitzeit ... kanns mir also eigentlich beliebig aufteilen, ich denke ende Jahr sollte ich einfach im Plus sein :|


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Na dann würde ich sagen, fängst du morgen 20 Min früher an


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

ich fang um 9 an. sozial.
könnte aber auch schon um 7 da sein


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Na dann würde ich sagen, fängst du morgen 20 Min früher an



AHHHAHAHAHAH... selten so gelacht 

Vergiss es dann penne ich ja nur noch 4h ^^


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Vergiss es dann penne ich ja nur noch 4h ^^


Und wieso gehst du nicht früher ins Bett?



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> ich fang um 9 an. sozial.


Musste ich Anfangs auch. Gott war das ätzend erst um halb 7 daheim zu sein.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Weil ich noch irgendwas neben der Arbeit machen will 

Edit: und das ist so weil ich erst um 18:30 zu hause bin, was du ja so äzend findest


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

hmmm.... textpad5 oder jedit?

edit : textpad > jedit .... omg nie wieder jedti!!


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

@HuRaHoRRe
Tja, wird halt endlich mal Zeit, dass Wochenend und Werktage im Gleichgewicht stehen (ohne Urlaugsabzug) ^^

@Thodin
Ich weis zwar nicht was du meinst und wofür, aber nimm jedit. Warum? Jedit = Jedi = StarWars = Guter Film = Gut ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> @Thodin
> Ich weis zwar nicht was du meinst und wofür, aber nimm jedit. Warum? Jedit = Jedi = StarWars = Guter Film = Gut ^^



Fachkundige Aussage^^

Ich würde pspad nehmen für den einfachen Gebrauch 
Aber ich arbeite nur noch mit Eclipse und xdebug 

Edit: Oh mir fällt grad auf das ich vor kurzem den 5700sten geknackt habe


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

ne mit jedit komm ich nich klar.
is mri zu futuristisch ( wird da ein zusammenhang mit starwars sein?! !)

ich bleib beim textpad.
da kann ich wenigstens meine sql / php / vb / html scripte mit fahren ohne probleme mit der syntax zu bekommen.
ausserdem ist da alles so schön bunt <<< um wieder auf das thema farben zurückzukommen 

edit : noch 2 für ~100 posts gogo leute


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Hab Eclipse und xdebug vor kurzem auch auf Linux zum laufen gebracht, musste die Schlampe aber noch kompilieren und das war ein ziemliches gebumsel :O


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Jetz im ernst, was ist Jedit?

Also mit 5569 hat es heute angefangen ^^
Ich würde sagen, da haben wir schon hundert ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Ist ein Java Texteditor -> http://www.jedit.org


Allgemeinbildung ^^


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

nich nru java. kannste theoretisch für alles hernehmen.
aber textpad is cooler -> http://www.textpad.com <-
!


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Ich kann die Seiten hier auf der Arbeit sowieso nicht öffnen.

Krass, hab grade gemerkt, dass ich heute meinen 800. Beitrag geschreiben habe


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

mit "Java" hab ich auch gemeint, dass er in Java geschrieben ist.
Klar kann man ihn für alles mögliche gebrauchen 

Werden die Beiträge nur bei relogin aktualisiert?


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

+posts sind hier in dem beitrag deaktiviert kann das sein? ich hab immernoch 0


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Hab ich mich auch gefragt.. würde sogar fast Sinn machen ^^
Aber wo hat den Matze sonst noch hingespamt :O


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> +posts sind hier in dem beitrag deaktiviert kann das sein? ich hab immernoch 0



Ja. Beiträge hier und im VBTestforum zählen nicht dazu. Sonst könnte man ja dort Spamen wie man will, nur um die Zahl zu erhöhen. Im Shoowroom ist dies ebenfalls so. 



HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich mich auch gefragt.. würde sogar fast Sinn machen ^^
> Aber wo hat den Matze sonst noch hingespamt :O


Spamen? Ich doch nicht. Sonst hätte ich noch nicht so viele Bewertungspunkte ^^


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

bewertet mich ma  ne 0 da is ja grausam.
1>0

btw : das war sogar ne abfragefunktion, also passts hier ins forum!!


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> bewertet mich ma  ne 0 da is ja grausam.



Eine Bewertung würde da glaube ich nichts bringen. Die Renomeepunkte steigen für jedes halbe Jahr Mitgliedschaft um eins. Außerdem denke ich für jeden 250. Beitrag


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

250. beitrag is gut wenn ich nur aktiv hier poste und 
in allen anderen foren "nur" aktiv leeche.... äh lese


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Na ja, wenn dir das so wichtig ist, dann musst du jetzt ja ziemlich angepisst sein  

@HuRaHoRRe
Soll ich dir verraten, wie du rausfindest, wo ich noch so poste?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Ich gehe auf dein Profil und schaue alle deine Beiträge an...^^

Dazu habe ich jetzt aber keine Lust


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

ich tat ja in der suchfunktion seinen namen angeben 
nein das pisst mich nich an.
is ja nich so das ich mein ego an einer forumsbewertung aufhänge


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Ich gehe auf dein Profil und schaue alle deine Beiträge an...^^


Das meinte ich. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, dass man dort nur die letzten 150 sehen kann?


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> ich tat ja in der suchfunktion seinen namen angeben



Wusste gar nicht, dass das so interresannt ist, wo und was ich hier noch poste ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Ich glaub man sieht alle Posts...


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Also ob das auch soooo wichtig wäre


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

ich wollt net wissen wo du spammst.
die bundes nospamm dienst (bnd) wird sich deiner schon annehmen 

( ich weiss, mieses synonym... )


----------



## ink (17. April 2008)

Bei mir führen sie nur bis Post 381.
Also fehlen n paar =)
Er geht auch nur bis maximal 500


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> ich wollt net wissen wo du spammst.
> die bundes nospamm dienst (bnd) wird sich deiner schon annehmen
> 
> ( ich weiss, mieses synonym... )



Ich glaub du warst zu lange in der Sonne? ^^

@nesk
Weils grad zum Thema passt: Das 2. grüne Kästchen gibt es ab 100 Bewertungspunkten, oder?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir führen sie nur bis Post 381.
> Also fehlen n paar =)
> Er geht auch nur bis maximal 500



Warscheindlich werden die Themen komplett einzeln gezählt.


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub du warst zu lange in der Sonne? ^^



Landshut : 6°C Regen Wind.
Die Frisur - ist im trockenen Büro.

Wie soll ich Sonne abbekommen wenn ich um 17 Uhr während es regnet heimgehe.

Ich bin von natur aus verwirrt ;-)

*irks* jetzt wollt ich grad schreiben "mir is langweilig"


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Wie soll ich Sonne abbekommen wenn ich um 17 Uhr während es regnet heimgehe.



Genau dass will ich ja von dir wisse, also rede! ;-]


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

Oh GOtt ich schaue schon alle 30 Sekunden auf die Uhr... die Zeit schwindet einfach nicht ...


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

wirst du nie erfahren bleib da wo die sonne nie scheint

(urks das kann man jetzt falsch verstehen.)


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Oh GOtt ich schaue schon alle 30 Sekunden auf die Uhr... die Zeit schwindet einfach nicht ...



Ich denke, so gehts uns allen, oder? ^^



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> wirst du nie erfahren bleib da wo die sonne nie scheint
> 
> (urks das kann man jetzt falsch verstehen.)



Wieso, ich wohne doch gar nicht in London :suspekt:


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. April 2008)

IM KELLER!! DU OPFER!!


----------



## Matze (17. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> IM KELLER!! DU OPFER!!



London!

Ich bin dann mal weg. Bis Morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Tschau Matze


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

bis morgen  ich hab noch bisel...
ahjo : mein verdammter php code geht endlich.
komplett. wr will spammails verschicken?


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Dazu brauch ich dich ned 
Ich hab meinen SMTP-Server und meine Java-Klasse


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

mach mir meine schnugglige php-datei nich madig 
bin so stolz auf die *phpmailer knuddelt*


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Aber is das ned easy, mit html oder so ne mail zu verschicken?
Naja gut, kommt ja drauf an wie komfortabel es ist udn viel viele Möglichkeiten man hat.

DIe kriegst von mir 3 Daumen


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

kommt auf die art an  die mail wird ja aus nem anderen programm nur per datenstring an den browser geschickt (also quasi an die php datei, weil auf dem rechner auf dem das program ist kein mailprogram ala outlook ist). und die php datei wandelt den string in eine mail um. und gibt die ganze mail noch in nem html fenster aus, damit der, der da den knopf gedrückt hat sieht, was er denn verschickt hat.

schaut schick aus.

nach 5 stunden arbeit


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Na dann gratz, hauptsache man selbst ist mit sich zufrieden 
Und wenns vom Arbeitgeber kommt, fällt das natürlich weg, das zählt nur dessen Ansicht -.-


----------



## hammet (17. April 2008)

Naja ich bin dann auch mal weg, bis morgen


----------



## Thodin (17. April 2008)

hey mein chefe hat mich eben gelobt 

btw is das kein spamprogram. sondern gezieltes versenden von daten.
"Könnte" nur missbraucht werden ;D

edit : jo hau rein bis morgen


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Maik (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> ich muss dringend an meiner aussprache hier arbeiten


... und die SHIFT-Taste nutzen, denn in unserem Forum wird großer Wert auf die Einhaltung der deutschen Rechtschreibung gelegt, und zu der zählt u.a. die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

Nachlesen kannst du das im Punkt 15 der Netiquette. Vielen Dank!


----------



## JaD (18. April 2008)

Auch einen schönen guten Morgen


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Oh... ein neues (oder seltenes!?) Gesicht hier im Thread.
Ist dir auf der Arbeit gerade genauso langweilig, wie uns?


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Guten morgen Leute 
Da bin ich mal wieder


----------



## Maik (18. April 2008)

Wow, MiMi is back 

Na, wie geht's dir so?


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

Sogar Maik fällts auf  ^^


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

WOW... der Gott dieses Threads höchstpersönlich! Das ich das noch erleben darf! 
Wie gehts euch denn so kurz vor dem Wochenende?


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Joa mir gehts ganz gut. Bin ganz glücklich mit meiner Entscheidung "Games & Virtual reality" genommen zu haben als spezialisierung 
Aber studium ist doch wieder ne Menge mehr arbeit als das Praktikum was ich hatte ^^, dennoch macht es mehr spass 
Hab vorallem spass gefunden an 3d Modellen erstellen in Blender  Ich werd ma schauen ob ich die hier in der Werkstatt hochgeladen bekomme ^^
Wochenende hab ich net wirklihc, hab noch ne Menge zu programmieren für die FH, muss am Freitag nächster Woche fertig sein und am DIenstag hab ich noch ne Präsentation über CMMi :s

Und wie gehts euch so?


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Guten Morgen 
Naja mir gehts auch ganz gut, ist ja schließlich Wochenende  AM Wochenende werde ich malw ieder nen bissl chillen und programmieren


----------



## JaD (18. April 2008)

@ Dorschty: Ja mir is genau so langweilig ^^
Aber es ist ja nicht mehr lang bis das Wochenende anfängt, das heitert dann wieder ein bißchen auf...


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Na ja, Wochenende hab ich den Eindruck wird nicht so toll, Stress mit der Freundin.
Aber nächste Woche hab ich endlich wieder Berufsschule, dass heißt dann Entspannung ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (18. April 2008)

Morgen 


WOCHENENDE


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Wochenende! Dann gibts erstmal zwei sehr sehr sehr chillige Wochen!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ich freue mich auch schon auf das Wochenende! Dann gibts erstmal zwei sehr sehr sehr chillige Wochen!



Wieso, hast du auch Berufsschule ?


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Auch ja! Ich darf am Montag erstmal nach München fahren! Da hab ich bis Freitag ne Schulung! Dann bleib ich das Wochenende noch in München (bezahltes Wochenende in München... gibts was geileres?!) Und dann den Sonntag gehts in die Berufsschule bis Mittwoch und dann is ja langes Wochenende! Wird soo geil!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (18. April 2008)

Ist lustig oder auch traurig, dass chillige Wochen gleich mit Berufsschule in Verbindung gebracht werden ^^

Aber seine Richtigkeit hat es ja


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Wieso ist das traurig?


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Weil die Berufsschule ja eigentlich da sein sollte um was zu lernen usw. Wenn man das in der Schule nicht tut und es als chillig ansieht, weil man nix tun muss ist das ja doch irgendwo traurig für das Berufsschulsystem find ich! Dann könnte man sich das auch komplett sparen und Deutschland hätte mehr Geld!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Weil die Berufsschule ja eigentlich da sein sollte um was zu lernen usw. Wenn man das in der Schule nicht tut und es als chillig ansieht, weil man nix tun muss ist das ja doch irgendwo traurig für das Berufsschulsystem find ich! Dann könnte man sich das auch komplett sparen und Deutschland hätte mehr Geld!



Ich sehs nicht als chillig an, weil ich nix tu, sondern weil ich fast nichts tun MUSS!^^


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

hammer schau her. kaum is freitag kommen 5 (mir neue) leute an 

guten morgen auch von mir.

btw berufsschule is dann chillig, wenn man so hochbegabt is wie wir und nix tun muss...
btw ich hatte auffer berrufsschule im wirtschaftsteil immer nur 6en geschrieben aber ne 1 aufm zeugnis. glaub die lehrer können alle net rechnen
edit : verdammt ich bekomm die smilies nich zusammen.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (18. April 2008)

Die glauben halt das du dich irgendwann bessern wirst und wollen dir nicht die Zukunft versauen  ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

@Matze 
Warum stress?

@all
Ihr dürft gerne nen Kommentar zu meinen Modellen geben ^^ 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/werks...nheit-f-r-ein-strategiespiel.html#post1604552


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> edit : verdammt ich bekomm die smilies nich zusammen.


Wenn du nicht auf direkt Antworten gehst, sondern nur auf Antworten, dann kannst du dir ne ganze Smile-Liste ansehen (ich meine nicht die auf der linken Seite)



HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Die glauben halt das du dich irgendwann bessern wirst und wollen dir nicht die Zukunft versauen  ^^



Ich glaub du verstehst mich nicht ganz. Mir ist das nicht egal, ich finde es nur nicht schwer. Hab im Zwischenzeugniss einen Schnitt von 1,2!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (18. April 2008)

@ Matze ich hab THodin gemeint wegen der Wirtschaft.

Bei mit siehts genau gleich aus wie bei dir, ich muss halt nicht mehr machen.

@Mimi ist das mit Blender gemacht?
Hab mich auch mal an dem versucht, bin allerdings kläglich gescheitert^^


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Ja steht auch drunter ^^
Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach und so simple das man ab un zu einfach nicht drauf kommt. Genau wie unten die Leiste mit den Tools die man zur Verfügung hat, ich hab mich immer gefragt wie ich weiter nach rechts mir das anzeigen lassen kann, weil einiges war nur halb zu sehen, bis ich rausgefunden hab das man einfach mit der Maus reingehen muss und scrollen ^^ bzw strg + mausrad verkleinert/ vergrösster die ansicht ^^


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> hammer schau her. kaum is freitag kommen 5 (mir neue) leute an


Die sind nicht neu. MiMi beispielsweise ist sogar die Gründerrin diese Threads!



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> @Matze
> Warum stress?


Interresante Geschichte, da ich ja nichts schlimmes getan hab. Will ich aber nicht öffentlich posten...


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

boar ich komm garnich nach hier alles zu lesen so schnell postet ihr. mein rechner is zu lahm mit den ganzen sachen die ich offen hab :/

@ matze : ja ich kenn die liste aber die antworten seite läd mir izu lange... mein rechner is lahm..


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> @ matze : ja ich kenn die liste aber die antworten seite läd mir izu lange... mein rechner is lahm..


Welche Liste? Ich hab damit gemeint, dass alle dafon hier schon mal gepostet haben.


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

mimi ist "Gründerin" ... *Händereib*


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Er meinte die Liste mit smilies ^^


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> boar ich komm garnich nach hier alles zu lesen so schnell postet ihr.



Dann hör endlich auf zu arbeiten und konzentrier dich auf die wichtigen Sachen! (Diesen Thread zum  Beispiel)


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

wenn das mein chef lesen würde dorschty 

udn ja ich meinte die smilie liste. bleib ich halt bei den standart dinger
    

muss reichen um alle meine gefühle auszudrücken...


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> ... und die SHIFT-Taste nutzen, denn in unserem Forum wird großer Wert auf die Einhaltung der deutschen Rechtschreibung gelegt, und zu der zählt u.a. die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
> 
> Nachlesen kannst du das im Punkt 15 der Netiquette. Vielen Dank!





Ich glaub du solltest das mal beachten, sonst bist du schnell weg ^^


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

@Thodin
Extra für dich...


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

wer ich? oHNes 

Ne im Ernst, wird das hier geahndet? Also mit Forumsbann oder Ähnlichem?


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Da hol ich mir jetzt erstma die Pizza von gestern ^^


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Igitt kalte Pizza vom Vortag...
wie jetzt Mimi isn Mädel?


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> wer ich? oHNes
> 
> Ne im Ernst, wird das hier geahndet? Also mit Forumsbann oder Ähnlichem?



Wie streng genau die Mods da sind, weiß ich nicht, ich wurde noch nicht gebannt :suspekt:. Also es ist jetzt nicht so, dass du jetzt sofort fliegst, wenn du mal ein Nomen klein schreibst. Davon sollte halt nur dein ganzer Beitrag nicht verseucht sein.


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Ja Thodin das Zitat war an dich gerichtet, steht glaub ich 3 Seiten vorher ^^

Ich bestell mir eigentlch immer ne grosse Pizza und am nächsten Tag kann ich dann ncoh den Rest essen ^^ Ausserdem kalte Pizza schmeckt auch   Zur Not gibts ja die Mikrowelle

Also im TS sagen die die mich net kennen immer das ich nen kleiner 10 jähriger Junge bin ^^ Aber eigentlich bin ich schon weiblich ja


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Igitt kalte Pizza vom Vortag...


Mmmmm, is doch super ^^.


Thodin hat gesagt.:


> wie jetzt Mimi isn Mädel?


Yo ^^

Kommste jetzt mit den Smiles zurecht oder soll ich zu den Bildern noch ne Anleitung schreiben ^^^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (18. April 2008)

Mhh ich glaub ich mach ihm ein Video Tutorial ^^


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

ich bleib bei den standart smilies  alles andere läd mir zu langsam..

kalte Pizza find ich ecklig  schmeckt blööööööööde.find ich.
erstaunlich : bist nich das erste Mädel das sagt - im ts denken viele ich bin ein kleiner Junge.
TeamSpeak hat nen Mädchen schutz  der filtert eure Stimmen ;D

PS : schreib ich jetzt so schlimm


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Mhh ich glaub ich mach ihm ein Video Tutorial ^^



Wär ne Idee, wobei das letzte Bild ja schon ne Liste mit den Smiles ist 



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> PS : schreib ich jetzt so schlimm



Nö, ist schon besser. Nur eins noch, nach einem Punkt schreibt man groß ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Naja, weil sich halt net so viele Mädels im TS rumtreiben, vorallem net auf denen mit CS Leuten bei WOW oder so wohl eher ^^. Und dann denkt man natürlich da sind nur Kerle, und kommt dann so ne "helle" Stimme denkt man an nen kleinen Jungen. Ist ja verständlich.
Ich finds immer wieder lustig ^^ Vorallem wenn sie erst beim CS auf die Fr*** bekommen und dann rausfinden im TS das man weibl ist


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Ich glaube wir sollten eine neue Religion Gründen! 
Die MiMis-Langeweile-Religion! 

MiMi unser im I-Net.
Geheilt werde dein Name,
Dein Thread komme... dein Wille geschehe...
wie zu Hause, als auch auf der Arbeit.
Unser täglich Post gib uns heute und vergib uns unsere Fehler... usw!


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

das heisst dann aber 
"und vergib uns unseren Code
wie auch wir vergeben den Compilern
und erlöse uns von den Bugs"
... 

btw : mimi spielt WoW? Oho ich bin nicht allein auf der Welt!!

@ Matze : Grossschreiben nach nem . ... da war ja was stimmt


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> MiMi unser im I-Net.
> Geheilt werde dein Name,
> Dein Thread komme... dein Wille geschehe...
> wie zu Hause, als auch auf der Arbeit.
> Unser täglich Post gib uns heute und vergib uns unsere Fehler... usw!


^^^^^^^
Und führe uns nicht auf die Arbeit,
sondern erlöse uns vom Altag.
Denn dein ist das I-Net, das Forum 
und der Thread, zu unserer Arbeitszeit.
Amen 

^^


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Natürlich! Das war nur eine Rohfassung, die mir auf die schnelle eingefallen ist! Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht! 
Aktuelle Version des MiMi Unser:

MiMi unser im I-Net.
Geheiligt werde dein Name,
Dein Thread komme... dein Wille geschehe...
wie zu Hause, als auch auf der Arbeit.
Unser täglich Post gib uns heute und vergib uns unseren Code
wie auch wir vergeben den Compilern
Und führe uns nicht auf die Arbeit,
sondern erlöse uns vom Altag.
Denn dein ist das I-Net, das Forum 
und der Thread, zu unserer Arbeitszeit.
Amen


----------



## MiMi (18. April 2008)

Nein ich spiel cs. WoW war mal, und das war nur weil ich mir vorstellen kann, da halt mehr Mädels WoW spielen als cs, dass im TS von den WoWlern mehr Mädels sind.

So ich geh ma abwaschen ^^ und dann in die Stadt brauch noch nen Geschenk für meinen Freund


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

kleine Änderungen meinerseits:

MiMi unser im Internet.
Geheilt werde dein Name,
Dein Thread komme... deine *Syntax* geschehe...
wie zu Hause, als auch auf der Arbeit.
Unser täglich Post gib uns heute und vergib uns unseren Code
wie auch wir vergeben den Compilern
Und führe uns nicht auf die Arbeit,
sondern erlöse uns vom Altag.
Denn dein ist das *Internet* und das Forum 
und der Thread, zu unserer Arbeitszeit.
*Enter*

Geschenke für deinen Freund... der hat dich gut erzogen 
btw in meiner WoW-Gilde sind ~5-6 Mädchen  und ich hab von allen Bilder ..


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Hihi, das mit dem Enter ist genial!


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Ist doch finde ich eine angemessene und gute "Endlösung"  des MiMi Unsers!


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

ab in die Signatur


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

tada 
und Gott sprach es werde Code!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> und ich hab von allen Bilder ..


Oh ja, du Aufreiser ;-]


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Ich denke jeder, der der Religion beitreten will sollte sich das MiMi Unser in die Sig aufnehmen!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke jeder, der der Religion beitreten will sollte sich das MiMi Unser in die Sig aufnehmen!



Oh Gott, ich habs endlich geschafft meine Sig zu kürzen und jetzt wieder so ein Broken


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Matze from HwI hat gesagt.:


> Oh Gott, ich habs endlich geschafft meine Sig zu kürzen und jetzt wieder so ein Broken



Tja... du musst abwägen was dir wichtiger ist! Die Religion oder ne kurze Sig! ;-];-)


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Tja... du musst abwägen was dir wichtiger ist! Die Religion oder ne kurze Sig! ;-];-)



Kurz hat er gesagt -.-...


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Ja, ob dir eine kurze Signatur wichtiger ist, als deinen Glauben an MiMi und den Thread anzunehmen und zu verbreiten! 

Wenn dir die Sig wichtiger ist.... müssen wir dich glaube ich Steinigen!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Und dass, wobei mir das Wort Religion und das Wort Sekte gegen den Strich gehen ...


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

steinigen? sind wir im mittelalter oder was :O
der wird formatiert


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

ich bin Ateist. Von Grund auf - nicht getauft und alles. Aber wird schon.
Ich mach das Amen ma eben nen bischen kleiner *afk werkel*


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> steinigen? sind wir im mittelalter oder was :O
> der wird formatiert



Haha, im gegensatzt zu euch ganzen NEO's bin ich aus Fleisch und Blut, was wollt ihr also tun?

Hab doch schon eine Lösung in meiner Sig gefunden ^^


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

ahjo ... machs wenigstens farbig 
schau bei mir *Musterknabe und Messdiener*

btw zu dem aus Fleisch und Blut : 
Als Sünder unserer Religion soll dich der Herrgott mit einer Armee Kamelhaarflöhe im A**** strafen, während du von einer temporären Armlähmung betroffen bist, strafen.
!!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> btw zu dem aus Fleisch und Blut :
> Als Sünder unserer Religion soll dich der Herrgott mit einer Armee Kamelhaarflöhe im A**** strafen, während du von einer temporären Armlähmung betroffen bist, strafen.
> !!



Soll er mir doch diesen "Virus" schicken... Ich hab hier Linux


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

du bekommst die vogelgrippe. die haut sogar pingus um


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> *d*u bekommst die *v*ogelgrippe. *d*ie haut sogar *p*ingus um


Und was ist mit Drachen? Nein, bekomme ich nicht, ich kenne micht mit v/Vögeln aus ;-]


(Wie war das mit der Shift-Taste?)


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Drachen stammen von Vögeln ab. Laut MiMi-Evolutionslehre 

D kennst dich nicht mit v/Vögeln aus? Armer Mensch. Da hilft nur Notschlachten.

Und ja : meine Rechtschreibung ist für die Katz.
*Besserung gelobt*


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Moin ihr Pappnasen 
Es ist ein schöner Freitag, die Sonne hat sich versteckt
und trotzdem ist es hell. Abgefahren, hat da jemand ne Erklärung für?

Ich brauch Kaffee!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Vieleicht haben alle in deiner Gegend das Licht angemacht :suspekt:

Spaß. Noch kranker ist es, wenn es verdammt hell ist, aber in die Richtung, in die du schaust sind richtig dunkle Gewitterwolken!


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Das sind Altostratus (As) Wolken. Die befinden sich auf einer Höhe von 2000-6000m.
Diese Wolkenschicht ist so dünn das die Sonne gut durchscheinen kann.
*klugscheiss*
Andererseits... da du am PC sitzt und schreibst ( und ich gehe ma davon aus das du nicht mit dem Laptop auf der Terasse sitzt ) würde ich sagen : du bist in einem Haus und hast das Licht an!



Quelle der Wolkeninfo : http://www.meteoworld.de/Wolkenatlas/index1.htm


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Hmm, die Schule hat sicher Flutlicht an oder so.

Ich hab hier schon alles erlebt:
Sonne mit Regen, Sonne mit Schnee, Sonne ohne Regen, Sonne mit Regenbogen, Sohne mit Wolken, Sonne ohne Wolken, Sonne mit Hagel, Sonne mit Wasser von unten, Sonne mit Mond, Mond ohne Sonne, Regen ohne Sonne, Schnee ohne Sonne, Wolken mit schwarz, Wolken mit weiß, Sonne ohne Sonne, Sonne mit Sonne, Sonne mit Sonnenbrand usw

Ich brauch kein Licht an zu haben, es ist hell draussen


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

du wohnst in einer wetter-test-zohne.

achja : was sagste zu unserer neuen religion?

ansonsten : bei mir is mittag -> mahlzeit / afk


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Sonne mit Regen, Sonne mit Schnee, Sonne ohne Regen, Sonne mit Regenbogen, Sohne mit Wolken, Sonne ohne Wolken, Sonne mit Hagel, Sonne mit Wasser von unten, Sonne mit Mond, Mond ohne Sonne, Regen ohne Sonne, Schnee ohne Sonne, Wolken mit schwarz, Wolken mit weiß, Sonne ohne Sonne, Sonne mit Sonne, Sonne mit Sonnenbrand usw


Ok dass meiste kenne ich, nur dass mit dem Wasser von unten, Sonne ohne Sonne, Sonne mit Sonne (Wohnst du auf Tatooin?)... ^^^^^^


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Ich wohn in HH/Lüneburg, immernoch 
Kannst den Kram ja googlen, ich bin an die Schweigepflicht gebunden


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Kannst den Kram ja googlen, ich bin an die Schweigepflicht gebunden


Haben sie dich auch schon? Ist es eine Verschwörung? Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun...


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Lass mich dir gesagt haben: Die Illuminaten sind es nicht
Ich kann nichts weiter sagen...warte...ich glaube sie kommen...ich muss weg...
Schnell...


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Passend, da ich zurzeit wieder öfter PrinzPi - Zeichen der Weisen höhre ^^


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Na Toll, sie haben nicht nur meine Unterlagen mitgenommen, sondern
auch den Rest von deinem Nick.
Das kann und wird vor Gericht gegen Sie verwendet!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Na Toll, sie haben nicht nur meine Unterlagen mitgenommen, sondern
> auch den Rest von deinem Nick.


Oh mein Gott, dass war meine Firmenzugehörigkeit!

Ich hohl dir deine Unterlagen zurück, ich habe jetzt nichts mehr zu verlieren!
Du musst mir nur helfen meine Ausrüstung zu besorgen...


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Klar, was brauchst du?


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Ein Schusssicheres Auto, schusssichere Weste, 2 Dessert Eagel's, eine Kolt, Klätterausrüstung, Tauchausrüstung, einen Falschirm, Nachtsichtgerät im HUD, ein Funkgerät, Masken zur Tarnung, Anti-Fingerabdruck Spray, einen Traumfänger und meine 2 Lichtschwerter!


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Traumfänger?
Brauchst du auch ne Zirpende Grille?
Hab ich den MIB geklaut.


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Hm, ja zirpende Grille könnte ich auch gebrauchen.

Na klar einen Traumfänger. Wenn ich da hunderte Mitglieder einer bösen Verschwörung niedermache, dann bekomme ich doch davon bestimmt Alpträume!


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Hunderte?
Du kratzt nur an der Oberfläche Bürschchen!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Du hast Recht! Ich habe einen Stützpunkt von ihnen ausgemacht. In einem Jungel in der Antarktis. Ich muss nur noch den Eingang finden.
Vieleicht veraten uns ja die Pinguine etwas oder gehöhren dies auch zu komplot?


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Die Pinguine haben damit nichts zu schaffen, die sammeln nur Fisch und wollen Surfen!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Dann können wir sie ja Fragen, ob ihnen was aufgefallen ist. Oder muss man sie dafür erst in einem Surf- oder Tanzkontest besiegen?


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

mahlzeit ich bin dann mal zurück.


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> mahlzeit ich bin dann mal zurück.



NEIN! Bleib weg, sonst wirst du auch mit hineingezogen ^^


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

schon zu spät ^^ zurück gibs nich


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Ihr/Wir machen dem Thread mal wieder alle Ehre! 

@Matze, was is mit deinem Namen passiert?! Kommst du nicht mehr aus HWL? 

@Thodin: Ich hab dir mal die Grundzüge deiner Sig geklaut! Muss ja einheitlich aussehen!


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Namensänderung und so.
find matze aber besser ohne das kürzel


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> @Matze, was is mit deinem Namen passiert?! Kommst du nicht mehr aus HWL?


Das hieß HWI (h w i). Kürzel für meine Firma. Matze wollte ich Anfangs nehmen, hab aber gedacht der Nic sei nicht mehr frei. Hab vorhin in der Benutzerliste nachgeguckt und gesehen, dass dem nicht so ist.
Aber ändern wollte ich ihn schon lange. Vieleicht kommt noch ein anderes Bild?!


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das hieß HWI (h w i). Kürzel für meine Firma.



Oh sorry! Dacht irgendwie immer, das wäre ein kleines L! Wobei das dann eigentlich keinen Sinn macht, da der Rest großgeschrieben ist! :-(


----------



## ink (18. April 2008)

Matze, du musst ein bißchen vorsteppen, dann sollte des kein Problem sein.
Und warum identifizierst du dich über deine Firma? Arbeitssüchtig?


----------



## Dorschty (18. April 2008)

Zum Abschluss, bevor ich jetzt Feierabend mache und mich höchstwahrscheinlich 2 1/2 Wochen nicht mehr blicken lassen kann noch ein Link, der bei Google ziemlich weit oben kommt, wenn man HWI als Suchwort eingibt! 

Link

Also dann! Wünsch euch allen einen schönes Wochenende und schöne 2 1/2 Wochen! 
Machts gut!


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Matze, du musst ein bißchen vorsteppen, dann sollte des kein Problem sein.
> Und warum identifizierst du dich über deine Firma? Arbeitssüchtig?



Nö, hatte mich hier ursprünglich im Namen der Firma angemeldet. Jetzt gibts für die Firma einen extra Accout.

Ok, dann zeig ich mal meine fröhlichen Füße ! ^^

@Dorschty
Jetzt weißt du, dass wir Biowaffen herstellen, jetzt musst du leider beseitigt werden ;-]


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Igor nach Hause will, wo ist der Herr?


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Der fehlt doch schon die ganze Woche. Vieleicht hat er ja Schule?


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Herr fehlen die ganze Woche, aber Igor trotzdem nicht nicht vermissen Herr


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Sag mal, schlaft ihr eigentlich auch zusammen?


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Herr schlafen in großes Himmelbett, Igor nur schlafen in Heu in Scheune.


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Ok, dass geht ja noch ^^


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Wer ist Igor?
Wer ist Herr?

Chefe hat sich gerade meine Codeaufteilung angesehen und mir
gesagt wie er den Text formatiert hat.
Danach kamen 2 Kollegen und haben gesagt wie Sie das machen würden.
Dann hat jeder einma in meinem Code rumgebaut.
Jetzt beim Ausführen hab ich 50 Fehler aber meine 3 Spezeln san nimmer zu finden.
Ratet mal wer jetzt Fehler suchen darf....


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Der Weihnachtsmann? ^^

Das mit Igor und Herr ist so ne Spaß-Verschwörungsgeschichte die ich irgendwann letzte oder Vorletzte Woche gestarte hab.
Demnach ist Ex1tus (der fehlt komischerweise diese Woche) der böse Dr. Ex1tus und ich bin der Herr der Delfine ^^.
Musst halt weng blättern wennst sie lesen willst...


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Herr der Delfine... gegen den bösen Dr.Ex1tus...

und da fragst du mich ob ich zu lange in der Sonne gesessen habe?


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Wieso? Bassiert doch alles auf wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen ?!


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Werde ich mir mal bei Gelegenheit am Wochenende durchlesen. Bin aber momentan noch
am Fehler bügeln 
verdammte Schweinerei  nix geht.
Bzw. auf welchen wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen basiert das?


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Irgendwie empfinde ich eine gewisse Abneigung gegenüber den LayoutManagern in Java -.-


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

@Thodin
Ist leider geheim!



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie empfinde ich eine gewisse Abneigung gegenüber den LayoutManagern in Java -.-


Ich verwende schon seit einem Jahr keinen anderen mehr als das TableLayout. Funktioniert wunderbar, spart Nerven und ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie die anderen funktioneren ^^


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Empfinde lieber eine Abneigung gegenüber den Erfindern der Umlaute ( ä ö ü ).
Ich versuch hier seit 2 Stunden die Umlaute umzubrechen damit der
die richtig anzeigt.

ach wie schön das ich kein Java kann  nur Kindersprachen wie VB und SQL 
oder PHP *würgt*


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Empfinde lieber eine Abneigung gegenüber den Erfindern der Umlaute ( ä ö ü ).
> Ich versuch hier seit 2 Stunden die Umlaute umzubrechen damit der
> die richtig anzeigt.


Gibts in deiner IDE denn keine Suchen & Ersetzten Funktion?


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Hmm TableLayout hab ich noch end benutzt, ich quäl mich grad mit dem GridbagLayout rum -.-


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Doch. Aber mein Compiler mag die nicht.
Versuch ma mit nem Replace-Befehl Umlaute rauszunehmen.
Geht gut, solang du Umlaute im Code hast. Aber ich hab zum Beispiel kein einziges
"Ä" << grosses Ä in meinem Text.
Compiler jammert das "Ä" nicht deklariert wurde


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Doch. Aber mein Compiler mag die nicht.
> Versuch ma mit nem Replace-Befehl Umlaute rauszunehmen.
> Geht gut, solang du Umlaute im Code hast. Aber ich hab zum Beispiel kein einziges
> "Ä" << grosses Ä in meinem Text.
> Compiler jammert das "Ä" nicht deklariert wurde



HÄ? Ach, schei* auf PHP 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm TableLayout hab ich noch end benutzt, ich quäl mich grad mit dem GridbagLayout rum -.-



So lade er sich das TableLayout und werde er glücklich. Notfalls könnte ich dir dann helfen.


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

*sich die Kugel gibt*

```
strUrl = Replace(strUrl, Ä, "%C4")
```
Fehlermeldung : Ä wurde nicht deklariert. Das war vor 2 Stunden.

```
strUrl = Replace(strUrl, "Ä", "%C4")
```
So sollts sein. Und das merk ich nach 2 Stunden Fehlersuche.

Wird echt Zeit das Wochenende ist...


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

Also, ich packs dann mal. Die näschsten 2 Wochen bin in in der Berufsschule. Bis  demnächst Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

mich gibs jetzt auch mit bild.

was 2 Wochen biste nich da? Was soll ich denn in der Zeit tun?
is hammet wenigstens da zu meiner Unterhaltung?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (18. April 2008)

Was  2 Wochen nacheinander?
Bei mir sinds jede Woche zwei tage d.h in meinem Fall Montag, Dienstag :O


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Er hat Blockunterricht.
1. Woche - Praxis
2. Woche - Praxis
3. Woche - Praxis
4. Woche - Schule
5. Woche - Schule
6. Woche - Praxis

zum Beispiel. So wars in meiner Ausbildung


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (18. April 2008)

Deutschland is komisch


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

jetzt erst bemerkt?


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen , ich hab am Monatg auch Berufschule, allerdings für 3 Wochen


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

irks dann muss ich das hier ja fast allein fortführen was? ah ne
HuRaHoRRe müsste da sein..


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Mal schaun, eigentlich müsste sich Ex1tus bald wieder melden. Mit dem kannst du dich auch unterhalten 
Und wenn du alles weiter klein schriebst, dann is Maik auch ned weit entfernt  Dann seid ihr schon zu 4. *g* Dann Dorschty noch und ab und zu MiMi, da kommt einiges zusammen


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

tjoa MiMi wär schon recht.
Etwas weibliche Präsenz lockert den Arbeitsplatz immer auf 

achmensch das werden einsame 2-3 Wochen... *schmacht*


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (18. April 2008)

Montag allerdings gar nicht, da is Allgemeinbildung dran... d.h keine PCs 
Dienstag nur so halb und dann bin ich wieder da


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

Oh shit das heisst ja das ich am Montag arbeiten muss


----------



## Thodin (18. April 2008)

sevus. schönes wochenende


----------



## hammet (18. April 2008)

Tschau Thodin ! Bis in 3 Wochen


----------



## Matze (18. April 2008)

@Thodin
1. Ab und zu bin ich da (wenn ich in der Schule einen PC hab)
2. Ihr habt keks bei der weiblichen Präsenz vergessen.
3. Keine Panik, hier drinnen nehmens die Mods nicht ganz so genau in sachen Doppelposting (hoffe ich doch)
4. Nö, ich arbeite einfach und ab und zu hab ich Blockunterricht, nix mit Theorie und Praxis


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (19. April 2008)

Servus miteinander,

mir ist Langweilig hock gerde daheim rum was soll ich machen?

Bin immernoch  Stellensuchender hab grad ne Arbeitsstelle gefunden hoffe das die mich nehmen als Lagerarbeiter.

Frage:Braucht man dafür ne Ausbildung?


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (19. April 2008)

keiner da naja!


----------



## 115% (20. April 2008)

Kennt ihr Wauala? Das ist ein unartiges anonymes Netzwerk wo man untereinander Daten tauschen kann. 

;-)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. April 2008)

Und wer wills kennen?^^


----------



## 115% (20. April 2008)

Es gibt dort Gruppen wo man Quellcodes (von allen Programmiersprachen) und Flasch-Animationen untereinander austauscht. Ist eine geniale Idee, Dort gibt es auch Bücher zu allen Themen oder man downloadet einfach das Projekt vom Kollegen mit ca 3 MB/s


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. April 2008)

Wenn ich Daten tauschen will verwende ich andere Sachen  Team Viewer bringts dabei!


----------



## 115% (20. April 2008)

Es gibt zu jedem Thema eine Gruppe der man sich anschließen kann. Ach das wichtigste habe ich vergessen  Das ganze ist eine Online Festplatte! Ich habe xx GB und auf diese GB habe ich von überall auf der Welt zu griff. Ist eine tolle Sache.



> Wenn ich Daten tauschen will verwende ich andere Sachen  Team Viewer bringts dabei!


Ich kenne TeamViewer und verwende es auch gelegentlich, doch Wuala ist um einiges besser! Ganz abgesehen davon das Wuala etwas ganz anderes ist! Eine Community der feinsten Art.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. April 2008)

Jedem das seine.
Argh mir ist grade sch**** langweilig-.-


----------



## 115% (20. April 2008)

Arbeitet jemand mit LaTeX?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. April 2008)

Ich net.
Was ist das denn, außer ein Material?


----------



## 115% (20. April 2008)

- Google -


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. April 2008)

Wieder was neues gelernt


----------



## 115% (20. April 2008)

Die Informatik ist unglaublich versaut ;-)

String, Swing, LaTeX, ...

Wir könnten ja eine Liste mit zweideutigen IT-Begriffen erstellen.

Wuala befindet sich in einer geschlossenen Alpha. es läuft aber sehr stabil und ich habe in den letzten 3 Wochen keinen einzigen Fehler, oder Absturz gehabt. Außerdem hat man dadurch nur Vorteile. Mittlerweile sind 30GB Gratis, man könnte weiteren Festplattenspeicher kaufen oder eintauschen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. April 2008)

Wir könne ja diese Liste erstellen. Und du bietest die dann bei Wuala an xD
PS: Weißt du ob man den Mini-Play von iTunes immer in den Vordergrund setzten kann?


----------



## Thodin (20. April 2008)

kann mich irren aber sind solche online tauschbörsen nich illegal sofern
dort urheber-rechtlich geschützte sachen angeboten werden? Und wenn das wie
ne Art "Festplatte" t bin ich mir sicher das da noch andere Sachen ausser "Code" getauscht werden.
bzw ich glaube Bücher zählen auch unter die Rubrik -> Urheberrechtlich geschützt und damit ist die Werbung hier fehl am Platz.

zu den versauten IT-Begriffen : mir fällt grad nix ein


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Guten Morgen. 

Irgendwie denk ich immer Berufsschule ist entspanndend...aber nach der Woche bin ich immer mehr fertig als nach einer Arbeitswoche. Und in der Arbeit stapelt diese sich dann immer....und wartet auf den Montag um mich zu erschlagen.


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

guten morgen auch von mir.

ah da lern ich mal dr.ex1tus kennen


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Aha. Ein neuer potientieller Soldat für meine Privatarmee, die sich von Matze verprügeln lässt. 

Na, willst du eine bißchen Geld verdienen? ^^


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

bei meinem gehalt immer 

aber wieso von matze? ist der nich... boar wie war das... der delfinmensch?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Joar. Der Delfinherr. Aber ich bin der Schurke und er ist der Gute (so ein bißchen James Bond mäßig). Deswegen braucht er keine Armee, aber ich.

Ich glaub bei meinem Gehalt kann ich dir gerade mal ein paar alte Bananen anbieten .


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

lieber alte Bananen als garnix. Mein Schweinchen brauch futter ;D

wo kann ich unterschreiben?

edit : ich glaub eh nich das matze die bananen überbieten könnte ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Die Handlanger vom James Bond die ihm immer bei seinen Einsätzen helfen, die kriegen auch immer nur einen feuchten Händedruck (die einheimischen Handlanger, nicht die seiner Majestät).

Wenn du Matze mal gefangen genommen hast, bekommst du auch mal ein paar Tage Urlaub, die dir wieder abgezogen werden, wenn er wieder entkommt.


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

die handlanger von bond sterben auch immer...
toll urlaub der abgezogen wird wenn er abends feierabend macht ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Das Forum ist ein Gefängnis?


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

eher ne sucht ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Mmmh, zu zweit ist immer doof.


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

hm naja ich komm auch gerade nich so sehr zum schreiben.
vieeeel zutun und wenig langeweile.
btw matze is 2 wochen net da glaub ich. oder drei.

hui ich seh grad du bist aus bamberg.
echt nur bayern hier


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Franken bitte. Ich trage keine Lederhosen .


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Franken = Bayern.
Für mich als Sachse ;D

wo is nu eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen Bayern und Franken?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Hmmm, die Bayern sind durchgeknallte, CSU-wählende, Lederhosentragende und Weißbier saufende, Möchtegernelite mit komischem Dialekt^^.

Franken sind durchgeknallte, CSU-wählende, Pils saufende, mit komischem Dialekt (aber sexy, nicht wie der bayrische).


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

sorry ich lach mich grad schlapp 
darf ich ma deine definition von sachsen hören?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

War gerade in der Mittagspause, ich schieb meine Sachsen Definition gleich nach:

Sachsen sind durchgeknallte, extreme Parteien wählende, am meisten Bier in Deutschland saufende, keine Bananen kennende, die schönsten Frauen habenden Ex-Stasis. Mit komischem Dialekt.


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> War gerade in der Mittagspause, ich schieb meine Sachsen Definition gleich nach:
> 
> Sachsen sind durchgeknallte, extreme Parteien wählende, am meisten Bier in Deutschland saufende, keine Bananen kennende, *die schönsten Frauen habenden* Ex-Stasis. Mit komischem Dialekt.



na wenigstens etwas.
ich darf an der stelle aber nich weiter reden, da meine freundin gebürtige landshuterin is


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Ich hätte das mit dem Bier jetzt auch noch als Errungenschaft angesehen ^^.


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Jetzt frag ich mich ob es gut ist, eine ganze Gesellschaft zu lobpreisen, die am meisten Alkohol konsumiert 
Auf dem Oktoberfest in München sicherlich eine tolle Sache ( mit der man bestimmt auch Preise abräumen kann ) aber effektiv glaube ich nicht ob das sinnvoll ist.

Zumal sich mir jetzt die Frage stellt, ob die Sachsen die hübschesten Frauen haben weil sie stocke blau sind oder weil die Mädels drüben wirklich besser sind 

jetzt würde MiMis Meinung gut tun


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Hmm, ich hab das mal irgendwo gelesen/gehört. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die da vorgegangen sind. 

Den Alkoholkonsum (der sich ja relativ leicht messen lässt) in direkte Verbindung mit der Schönheit der weiblichen Bevölkerung zu stellen ist interessant... Aber MiMi hätte jetzt eh wieder über den Alkohol gemotzt ^^.


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Alkohol und motzen sind 2 Dinge die sich nicht gut vertragen.
Desweitern brauch sich keine Frau der Welt über Alkohol beschweren.
Das kann der beste Freund sein 


btw ... vieleicht saufen die Bayern einmal im Jahr soviel weils ihre Frauen nimmer ertragen können?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Vielleicht saufen sie auch weil sie ihre Lederhosen nicht mehr ertragen können....


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Lederhosen kann man ausziehen.
Frauen wird man nich mehr los ( ab Hochzeit ).


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Aber reicht da einmal im Jahr? ^^ Die wären ja dauerblau. Wobei, manche kommen mir so vor .


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Stoiber ;D
da fällt mir ein Witz ein ( viele finden den unlustig ) :
warum wurde Bruno der Bär erschossen?


----------



## 115% (21. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stoiber ;D
> da fällt mir ein Witz ein ( viele finden den unlustig ) :
> warum wurde Bruno der Bär erschossen?



Und? Warum wurde er erschossen?


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Weil die Deutschen ein Problem haben mit Dingen die Braun sind und aus Österreich kommen.


----------



## 115% (21. April 2008)

> da fällt mir ein Witz ein *( viele finden den unlustig )*



ich gehöre wohl dazu! ;-)


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

so gut kenn ich dich noch nicht das ich das beurteilen kann ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Ich find ihn ganz lustig....

http://german-bash.org/20198


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

ich auch. Aber meiner Erfahrung nach nur wenige andere


----------



## 115% (21. April 2008)

> Registriert seit: Apr 2008
> Ort: Landshut
> Beiträge: 0
> Renommee: 0



Der Zähler für deine Beiträge wird nicht erhöht


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

ist hier in diesem Threat ausgeschaltet. Macht mir aber nichts. Bin ich eben
der einzige User mit momentan ~100 Beiträgen aber 0 gewerteten


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Posts im Unterhaltungs- und  Showroomforum zählen nicht....Da muss man schon in den "richtigen" Bereichen posten...


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Bin eben ein SpamPoster


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Der Spam-Poster sollte aber alle seine Sätze mit Satzzeichen abschließen. Denn die gestrengen Herren Moderatoren sind nicht weit, und beäugen diesen Thread argwöhnisch .


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Hab hier aber noch nie einen Mod reinschauen sehen.
Aber die Angst treibt Früchte.


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Du siehst ihn auch nicht. Wie das rosafarbene, unsichtbare Einhorn. Aber es ist trotzdem da. Genauso ist es mit den Mods. Wir hatten hier schon Besuch von mind. einem Mod, aber ich glaub es waren schon mehr...


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Ich sehe keine rosa Einhörner.
Aber vieleicht können wir ja einen Mod herlocken? 
*legt eine Spur aus zusammenhanglosen Buchstaben*
qwoij werj
weriowerwer0 2124kd


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Ich sehe keine rosa Einhörner.
> Aber vieleicht können wir ja einen Mod herlocken?
> *legt eine Spur aus zusammenhanglosen Buchstaben*
> qwoij werj
> weriowerwer0 2124kd



Natürlich siehst du es nicht, da es ja unsichtbar ist!

Das erinnert mich an den "Kopf-Tastatur-Contest"....


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

nene  das mit den Buchstaben sollte ( hier zumindest ) reichen um den ein oder anderen Moderator anzulocken.
Alternativ : *Kekse in den Raum wirft*


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2008)

Ganz schön subtil .

Ich geh dann mal nach Hause, schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Jo Hau rein. 
Danke fürs mitposten heute  war ich ja doch nicht allein.


----------



## Thodin (21. April 2008)

Bin auch mal weg. 
Bis morgen einsames Forum.


----------



## Matze (22. April 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits....


----------



## Matze (22. April 2008)

Bin heute nicht lang da, sitz grad in der Berufsschule.

@Ex1tus
Wo warst du eigentlich die ganze letzte Woche?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Ich war in der Berufsschule, das hab ich aber gesagt. Hast du es verdrängt, weil der Schmerz zu groß war?


----------



## Matze (22. April 2008)

Aber natürlich, es war eine so schweeeeere Zeit ...


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Und Berufsschule rockt? Oder eher nicht so?


----------



## Matze (22. April 2008)

Besser als arbeiten ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Können deine Lehrer was? Weil wir haben eine in Websiten gestalten & realisieren und Fachenglisch und die hat noch nie was von PHP oder Ajax gehört....Wobei man dazu sagen muss das sich unserere anderen Lehrer auskennen.


----------



## Matze (22. April 2008)

Also der grade, der kann glaub ich kaum was. Allerdings haben wir hier auch das krasse Gegenteil, denn einer unserer Lehrer ist im CCC


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Also habt ihr Versager und Vollfreaks? ^^


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Schade kein Mod angelockt 

hei Matze.
Hei Ex1tus.


----------



## Matze (22. April 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg, nächste Stunde.
Peace, Freunde der Dämmerung.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

In welchen Stunden hast du denn Internet?


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Nächsten Dienstag um 9 Uhr ist er wieder da


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Wahrscheinlich ....


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

pass auf gleich gibs neue Signatur ;D zum Leid vom Delfinherr...


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Toll, ich hab eben eine Azubiarbeit bekommen... 112 Seiten einscannen -.- .


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Du gehst zur Berufsschule - Du bist ein Azubi.
A**** Zum Bier Holen.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Jo, aber man freut sich trotzdem nicht darüber. Die Scanorgien sind mir ja schon bekannt, aber da waren es halt 30 oder 40 Seiten und keine 112....


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Ah, neue Anhänger! hammet ist mein buckliger Diener (namens Igor).

Ich glaub du bist mein grimmiger, muskelbepackter Leibwächter der nie was sagt und nur grimmig guckt und ab und an mal einen Arm oder so bricht... Deal?


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

grimmig ... naja....
aber das nie was sagen spart Schreibarbeit 

Deal!


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Du kannst auch der "Handlanger der sinnlos auf Knöpfen herumdrückt, damit es so aussieht als würde er was machen" sein. Oder einer von denen ohne Namenschild. Die sind gleich kaputt. 

So stehen dir einige 1on1s gegen Matze bevor in denen du aufgrund deiner Stärke die Oberhand haben wirst aber dann entweder vom unbezahlten Handlanger niedergeschlagen oder von einem Agentenspielzeug abgelenkt/überwältigt/verwirrt. Oder du nimmst ihn gefangen und er entkommt.


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Wie genau Cheffe doch plant *unglaublich*.
Ohne Namensschild ist kacke. Schauspieler ohne Namen haben einen so hohen Verschleiß...
"Du da, du ganz hinten in der Truppe. Du gehst in die finstere Höhle und untersuchst die, während ich und der Rest der Mannschaft da diese sonnige, freundliche Wiese absuchen..."


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Schauspieler? Glaubst du nicht an die Realität dieses Konfliktes?


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Schauspieler war selbstverständlch nur ein Synonym! 
Und welchen Namen trägt dein grimmiger, muskelbepackter Leibwächter der nie was sagt und nur grimmig guckt nd ab und an mal einen Arm bricht?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Hmm, entweder nen russchischen, deutschen oder skandinavischen Namen. Oder noch mit Anspielung. Du heißt Zangief .


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

StreetFighter 
der ist Russe.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Hast du dir schonmal den Street Fighter Film reingezogen? Den mit'n van Damme...Der is so trashig .


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

na klar  wer nich.
Ich bin 23. Mit dem Film bin ich gross geworden. 
Blanka


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Der Clockwork Orange Blanka^^.


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

der sagt mir jetzt nix :O

aber ich fand den dicken Sumo Honda so toll


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Mahlzeit.
Komm eben von der Pause zurück.
Frisch gestärkt ans Weltherschaftsprogramm *muahhaa*


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Jop, bin auch wieder da. Weiter geht das Scannen^^. Ich fand den Bison ziemlich "gut"...


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

An der Stelle muss ich gestehen, die Street Figther Videospiele nich ma zu mögen  
nur der Film war so schlecht das er wieder gut ist.

Btw : ich möchte eine andere Stelle in deiner PrivatArmee.
Verrückter Wissenschaftler wäre ganz schnieke


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Ok, dann brauchst du aber ne Umschulung.... die kann ich nicht bezahlen.

edit: Ich liebe die Spiele. Best Beat em' Ups ever!


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Thodin = Rollenspielfan.
Secret of Mana. Secret of Evermore.
Momentan : World of Warcraft + Assassin`s Creed.

Klopperspiele sind billig. Umschulung brauch ich nicht ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Ex1tus = L33t Kiddie

Momentan: WoW, CS:S

Ok, wenn du das drauhast dann darfst du ab jetzt mysteriöse, tödliche Sachen entwickeln, du verrrückert Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Every_b (22. April 2008)

Brauchst du noch eine klauende Putzfrau?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Every_b hat gesagt.:


> Brauchst du noch eine klauende Putzfrau?



^^^^

Eigentlich nicht, aber die Idee ist gut^^.

Du bist eingestellt, klauende Putzfrau.


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Klaust du Putzmittel von uns oder vom Feind? 

Exitus du spielst WoW? Oh mein Gott! Die Welt ist klein!


----------



## Every_b (22. April 2008)

Irgendeiner muss ja sauber machen.. oder so ähnlich 
Danke das ehrt mich sehr, ich werde mein bestes geben - in allen meinen Aufgabegebieten.


----------



## Every_b (22. April 2008)

Ich klau alles was geklaut werden muss  
Dank meiner überaus professionellen Tarnung als Putzfrau bin ich in der Lage mich in jeden Raum zu begeben ohne Verdacht zu schöpfen.. in Waffenlager, Büros der Bosse, Konferenzen, Toiletten, Abluftschächte. - egal ob bei der konkurrenz, oder euch


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Klaust du Putzmittel von uns oder vom Feind? !



Das ist mir eigtl. ziemlich wurst, ist beides lustig^^.

Ganz schön klein^^.

Welcher Realm (me @ Wrathbringer)?

edit: das kommt davon wenn man zwischen dem Posten scannt. Alles aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen...Schreib es gleich in deine Sig, Putze!


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Abluftschäfte .. wow... scheint ne asiatische Putzfrau zu sein. Wobei wir beim Thema Rassismus wären 

me @ Kult der Verdammten. Schäbiger Allianzler...


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Meinen 62er Shamy hatte ich vor kurzem noch auf Kult der Verdammten. Hab ihn transferiert weil alle meine Kumpels da nicht mehr spielen. Und WoW macht nur mit Kumpels wirklich Spaß. For the Horde! Oder so.


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Hm ja mit Kumpels stimmt.
Aber ich steck mim meim 70er Druiden mitten im RaidEndContent ( nur das die Gilde momentan schwächelt ).
Jetzt könnte ich ja mim ArmorLink posen ;-)

edit : mir macht das Spiel auch nurnoch an 3 Abenden in der Woche beim BlackTemple / Mount Hyjal Raid Spass.
Ansonsten -> Assassin`s Creed


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Ich kann mit meinem Armorlink nicht posen^^. (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Wrathbringer&n=Oexituso)


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Hat jemand einen Telnet Server? Ich würde gerne was ausprobieren ;-]


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Ich hab nen StratoServer. Weiss aber net ob ich da TelNet Aktiv hab


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

wahrscheinlich nicht. ;-)

Habe gerade eine Frage im Board.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Hattest ja bis jetzt viel Erfolg.


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

*Das kannst du laut sagen! *

Bin aber gerade an eine anderen Quelle. Das Internet ist so ne Sache ;-] Ohne Suchmaschinen währen wir total aufgeschmissen!


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Danke fürn Link.
Meine CheckBox mag mein UI nich updaten die dumme Sau 

ahjo für Ex1tus mein Armory 
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Kult+der+Verdammten&n=Thodin


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Danke fürn Link.
> Meine CheckBox mag mein UI nich updaten die dumme Sau



Welche Sprache?


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

Ratet mal wer eben seinen ersten, offiziellen Post in 115%. FrageThreat gemacht hat!

Fühl dich geehrt Knecht 

Visual Basic. Geht aber schon.
Hatte nen Schreibfehler in CheckboxName_Change()


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

115% hat gesagt.:


> *Das kannst du laut sagen! *
> 
> Bin aber gerade an eine anderen Quelle. Das Internet ist so ne Sache ;-] Ohne Suchmaschinen währen wir total aufgeschmissen!



Kennst du die eine South Park Folge in der es kein Internet mehr gibt? Ich weiß nicht ob es die schon auf deutsch gibt....Die irren dann alle durch Amerika und versuchen ein paar Reste "internet" zu ergattern. 


Mit Dudus kenn ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus...Außer das sie besser heilen und tanken können als Shamys .


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

DuDus .... sei froh das du mein Boss bist sonst hättest jetzt Ärger.
Druiden sind die, die sich in alle möglichen Tiere verwandeln 

Reste vom Internet? Hm ich erinner mich gerade nurnoch an die Southparkfolge, in der die Kinder WoW spielen. Beste Szene : Cartmans Mama kommt rein und muss ihm seinen Durchfall wegdrücken


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Ratet mal wer eben seinen ersten, offiziellen Post in 115%. FrageThreat gemacht hat!
> 
> Fühl dich geehrt Knecht


Danke aber du hättest es auch hier rein schrieben können! Lösche doch einfach deinen Beitrag und dann solltest du wieder auf null stehen! 



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Visual Basic. Geht aber schon.
> Hatte nen Schreibfehler in CheckboxName_Change()


Ich hätte dir gerne geholfen! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> DuDus .... sei froh das du mein Boss bist sonst hättest jetzt Ärger.
> Druiden sind die, die sich in alle möglichen Tiere verwandeln



Warum Ärger?

Haha, das mit den Tieren usw. weiß ich schon und allgemeine Sachen, aber halt nicht genauer. Zum Beispiel hab ich mir gerade zum ersten Mal den Talentbaum angeschaut.

Die WoW-Folge ist gut gemacht, ja. Hat ja sogar einen Emmy bekommen.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2008)

Und somit schnapp ich mir durch einen frechen Doppelpost den 6000ten Beitrag und verabschiede mich für heute von euch.


----------



## Thodin (22. April 2008)

moar den wolle ich  aber mein scheiss lahmer Rechner macht da nich mit. Verdammt.

Btw -> jetzt wieder 0 Posts


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und somit schnapp ich mir durch einen frechen Doppelpost den 6000ten Beitrag und verabschiede mich für heute von euch.



Wo steht das mit dem 6000ten Beitrag? Ich wünsche dir einen angenehmen und vor allem erholsamen Nachmittag!

Frage hat sich erübrigt, wurde zustark von der Sonne geblendet und habe nicht die Zahl rechts oben gesehen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. April 2008)

Guten Abend allerseits.
Heute ist endlich meine Amazon Bestellung angekommen


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Ich habe keinen blassen schimmer was genau angekommen ist, aber ich gehe davon aus das  dich das Objekt glücklich macht!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. April 2008)

Jo macht es  Ich musste so lange mit schlechten (wir wollen ja nichts böses sagen  ) Kopfhörern durch die Gegend laufen-.-


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Kopfhörern! Du hast dir nicht wirklich *Kopfhörern *liefern lassen! Kommst du den gar nicht aus dem Haus raus? ;-)


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Wenn es Frischluft bei Amazon geben würde, dann würdest du dir das Zeug Kistenweise Nachhause liefern lassen! 

(Ist nicht ernst gemeint, ist nur Spaß. Kopfhörer kriegt mann doch überall. Ich habe dieses Jahr schon mein siebtes Paar. Die gehen halt so schnell kaputt und mittlerweile habe ich mir sogar einen kleinen Vorrat an Kopfhörern angelegt )


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. April 2008)

Warn ja nicht nur Kopfhörer  Noch nen Buch, dass die inner Handlung nicht hatten und aus irgendeinem Grund nicht bestellen konnten


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Test: überlesen! ;-)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. April 2008)

Haste geschaut obs ne youtube Funktion gibt? xD


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Ja, gibt es aber nicht, ich wollte das man eine Vorschau hat, auf anderen Seiten ist das möglich!


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Ich bin nun bei Wuala! ;-)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. April 2008)

Kannst ja mal nen Admin fragen, ob die sowas einrichten können.


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

Ne das machen die Nie, aber ich kenne jemanden der sehr gut mit dem Chef befreundet ist! 

Chef sagt bestimmt das hier ist eine Plattform zum lernen und nicht um sich Videos anzuschauen!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. April 2008)

Hehe ^^
Stimmt. Simpsons sind grade so geil xD


----------



## 115% (22. April 2008)

So mach mich mal aufm Weg nachhause!! Schönen Nachmittag wünsche ich der gesamten Community! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits.




115% hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe dieses Jahr schon mein siebtes Paar. Die gehen halt so schnell kaputt und mittlerweile habe ich mir sogar einen kleinen Vorrat an Kopfhörern angelegt )



Was machst du denn mit deinen Kopfhörern?


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Guten Morgen von mir.
Warscheinlich heute weniger da -> Arbeit Arbeit.
meeeehr Arbeit
(Peon aus Warcraft 3  )


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Was ihr wolle?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (23. April 2008)

moin moin :S

Exitus is wieder da :O


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Schon seit gestern.
Mit neuen Handlagern.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Ist das toll. Man ist eine Woche in der Berufsschule und schon vermissen mich alle. *toll fühl*


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (23. April 2008)

Aha!^^

Und Thodin wann schreibst du deinen ersten öffentlich rechtlichen Post? :S


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Hatte ich gestern. Aber weil einer schneller war als ich ( langsamer Rechner sei dank ) hab ich meinen Post wieder gelöscht und steh wieder bei 0 
Ich werd der Null-Post-User


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (23. April 2008)

ROFL ^^ 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Was für Hoffnung? 
Ich bin Handlanger ovn Dr.Ex1tus und habe 0 Posts.
Hoffnung ist tot ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

So, Mittagspause! Endlich. War ein anstrengender Vormittag und der Nachmittag wird auch nicht besser. Das werden wahrscheinlich ein paar Überstunden.


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

gleichfalls  muss einen Button bauen, der aus einer Datenbank mit  ~5.000.000 Datensätzen einen gezielt Ausgewählten löscht. Halleluja!


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Pause Ende.
Bin wieder am Platz.
Erwarte eure Befehle mein Lord.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Lass deinenr Kreativität freien Lauf, du kennst ja meine Ziele:

1. Weltherrschaft
2. Delfine vernichten
3. Eiscreme

Lass dir dazu was einfallen und präsentier mir danach deine Idee und setz sie um.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (23. April 2008)

DELFINE VERNICHTEN? :OOOOOO

Nur weil Matze böse Delfine hat musst du nicht gleich alle bestrafen  ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Alles potientielle Feinde.


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

*versucht eine Delfin-Eiscreme-Sorte zu erschaffen, die so schlecht schmeckt das alle sich vor Schmerzen krümmen und wir die Weltherrschaft an uns reissen können*

Darf ich mal Bedenken äußern? Ich glaube nicht, das die Arbeitszeit von  9:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr ausreicht um die Welt zu übernehmen...
Aber Überstunden will ich nicht machen


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Tja, als verrückter Wissenschaftler hast du zwar geistige Freiheit aber du bist natürlich in einem Kellergeschoß gefangen. Du arbeitest 16 Stunden am Tag und wenn wir dringen Ergebnisse brauchen, dann arbeitest du doppelt soviel!


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

32 Stunden am Tag


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Reichen nicht? Dann halt 48 Stunden am Tag.


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Verdammt. Hätte ich mal nichts gesagt.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Verdammt. Hätte ich mal nichts gesagt.



Du bist schlau, verrückter Wissenschaftler #1.

Was mir gerade einfällt. Irgendwie ist es komisch mit Mp3-Player draußen zu stehen und eine zu Rauchen und dann hört man nur Straight Edge Lieder...."Say No to Drugs!"


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Blanke Ironie mit den MP3s.
Zum Glück bin ich NichtRaucher


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Hörst du auch Anti-Drogenlieder?


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Nein.
Ich kenne jetzt aus dem Stehgreif keine.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Und was hörst du dir dann so an? WoW-Hintergrundmusik?

edit: Was mir auch gerade aufgefallen ist: Ich hab "gute Bewertungen" bis jetzt nur bekommen wenn derjenige das lustig (nesk fand etwas lustig & gerechtfertigt) fand was ich geschrieben habe. Eine Ausnahme gibt es, aber da hab ich nur einen Link gepostet und das wars. Bei den Sachen wo ich mir wirklich Mühe gegeben hab (Screenshots, viel Zeit zum selbst nachstellen/probieren oder schwierige/lange Erklärungen), bin ich noch nicht bewertet worden...Komisch.


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

Liste kommt. Kann ich gerade nich adden. Muss ich daheim ma nen Auszug ausm iPod machen.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Ja, nur die ungefähre Richtung. Oder alles mögliche?
<--- Hardcore, Metalcore, Hip-Hop (ausgewählte Artisten ), Reaggae und noch alle möglichen und unmöglichen Bands/Artists aus anderen Richtungen (Brokencyde!, RHCP, usw.)


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

http://www.jessecook.com 

momentan eins meiner liebsten Musikereisachen.
Ansonsten quer Beet. Keinen besonderen Stil. Eher nach aktueller Gemütslage.
Autobahn bei 180Km/h = Trance / Rock
PC beim Assassins Creedn = SoftTrance / Stimmungsvolles ala Enigma
PC beim WoWn = Pop / Rock / Trance
Entspannen in der Sonne = klassische Musik / Gitarrensound
Arbeit = Radio 

Ich werd ma ne Liste nachreichen sobald ich wieder zugriff auf mein iTunes daheim hab.
Wird aber erst morgen was.

Btw -> nicht der Künstler ist wichtig. Die Musik selber ist wichtig.
Zum Beispiel Rammstein. Überhaupt nicht meine Musik. Mit der richtigen Stimmung ( z.B. wenn ich in Assassins Creed gerade wieder Nachts durch die Stadt schleiche um eine Person zu jagen, ist das Lied "Heirate mich" genau richtig.)


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich gerade wieder Nachts durch die Stadt schleiche um eine Person zu jagen, ist das Lied "Heirate mich" genau richtig.)



Oder "Bück dich"^^. 
Meine Musikgemütslage ist komisch. Manchmal brauche ich früh zum Aufwachen Brachial-Beatdown-Hardcore und manchmal obwohl ich eigtl. gleich drauf bin, brauch ich Ragga...


edit: Also machs gut, ich geh heim.


----------



## Thodin (23. April 2008)

SO!
Feierabend.
Bis morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Dito.
Guten Morgen.
Heute etwas später. War beim Becker. Lecker Mohnschnecken und Bezn für alle 
Thodin hatte Firmeneinstand.


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

heute hab ich irgendwie garkein Bock auf irgendwas 
will heim.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Jop, gestern war es stressig, aber ich hab was geschafft. Im Vergleich dazu hab ich in den 3,5 h die ich jezt schon hier bin vielleicht soviel geschafft wie gestern in der halben Zeit. Heute ist kein guter Tag.....


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

gel. Der Tag ist so träge. Zieht sich irgendwie derbs hin 
Lustlos. Achman... Motviert mich!


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Würde ich...aber ich bräuchte selbst ein bißchen Motivation... Ich fall hier gleich vom Fleisch, ich warte eigtl nur auf die Mittagspause...


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Welches Fleisch?

Du meinst Alienschleim oder?^^


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Hatte ein großes Frühstück.
Mohnschnecken und Bretzeln.
Mittag... McDonalds? :
Muss Mittags gut reinhauen. Freundin ist heute Abend aufm GNTM-Abend. Da
kocht keiner 
ergo SchnellFrass zu Mittag 

edit : hei Horre


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Unsichtbaren *alienschleim? (*Och man, warum darf man hier nicht Na.zi sagen?)


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> edit : hei Horre



Wieso sagst du mir Horre^^ 
So haben mir früher nur meine Clankollgen gesagt :S
Oder spricht sich das einfach so viel besser aus ?


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung. 
Es heisst übrigens 
"So haben *mich* frührer nur meine Clankollegen *genannt*."

Kann dich auch gern HuRa oder HoRRe rufen. Aber Horre schreibt sich angenehm schnell 

Was wollt ihr mit Nationalsozialistischem Schleim?  so gehts.

*[Gegen Rechts]*

edit : nenn dich um in HoRRee


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Das ist halt mein schweizer Hochdeutsch ^^

horre is schon recht 

Schleim is ja eigentlich nicht zwingend was schlechtes, schliesslich bestehen bei mc donalds die burger aus dem zeugs .... oder irre ich mich ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Ne, ich hab nur gestern mit meinen Mitbewohner bei dem schönen Wetter ein paar Bier gebollert und wir hatten es dann über "unsterbliche Na.zizombies" und ähnliche Sachen....


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

willst du mir mein Mittagessen verderben?
Horre hält sich nicht an die Rechtschreibung *petz*


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Schönes Wetter?

Gestern?

Ironie?


Boahh bei uns regnets seit 2 Wochen ununterbrochen....

Edit: In diesem Thread ist die Rechtschreibung meiner Meinung nach eher weniger wichtig, aber wie Ihr seht bin ich mich bereits wieder am bessern. ^^


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Ich musste hier bisher immer auf Rechtschreibung achten 
Unsterbliche Na.zi.Zombies...

klingt nach Drawn Together... Na.zis die auf Dinosauriern reiten und die Weltherrschaft an sich reissen.
Net das dir die die Pläne durchkreuen Meister *lacht*


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du herkommst, aber bei uns waren, glaube ich, 17°C und strahlender Sonnenschein.


Ach, die N-Zombies kann man immer für sich einspannen. Als sie noch lebten waren sie schon nicht besonders schlau, aber jetzt sind sie tot .


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Meinste das der Tod die noch dümmer machen "kann" ?
Ich denke eher nicht 

bei mir hats gestern gerengt und hagelt hats  Gebiet -> siehe unter meinem Nick -> Landshut ( Bayern, nordöstlich von München, südlich von Regensburg, westlich von Passau) Längen- und Breitengrade auf Wunsch


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Gib mir deine genaue Position und ich schicke meine Kampfstörche los! :O


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

mein Längengrad : 12,1667
mein Breitengrad : 48,5833

Find mich doch!

am Rande : re vom Mittag


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Ich muss dich nicht finden meine Störche werden dies erledigen!


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Meinste das der Tod die noch dümmer machen "kann" ?
> Ich denke eher nicht
> 
> bei mir hats gestern gerengt und hagelt hats  Gebiet -> siehe unter meinem Nick -> Landshut ( Bayern, nordöstlich von München, südlich von Regensburg, westlich von Passau) Längen- und Breitengrade auf Wunsch



Glaubst du das einen der Tod schlauer macht? Die sind ja nicht sofort zu Zombies geworden und in der Zeit ist natürlich ihr Körper teilweise verwest. Sie sind natürlich von einer Kraft bessesen, aber die vermittelt nur Zielstrebigkeit und physische Stärke.

Hier in Bamberg, 100 km nördlich von Nürnberg war zauberhaftes Wetter. Heute ist es auch nicht so toll.


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Bei mir : leichte Bewölkung. Wenig Windgang.
Kühle 12°C auf dem Thermometer.

Ich habe keine Angst vor Störchen. Nur vor Enten.

@ Ex1tus : Schläue setz ich jetzt mal mit Intelligenz zusammen.
Und um Intelligenz hervorzubringen baucht es einem Minimum an Hirn. 
Und sogar Affen setzen unfähige Gruppenleiter ab.
N.Menschen schaffen das nicht. Daher stellt sich die Frage, wie man anscheinend 
ohne Hirn das ergo auch nich verwesen kann, noch dümmer werden könnte 
Zielstrebigkeit und Kraft ok. Das die Intelligenz bei einem N.Mensch nach dem Tod sinken könnte glaube ich nicht. Die war ja schon vor dem Tod auf dem NullPunkt


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Meine Störche werden immer von einer Staffel übermotivierter Kampfenten begleitet!

Und: MEINE STÖRCHE SIND KEINE NORMALEN STÖRCHE


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Sinds mutierte ZombiStörche?
Und übermotivierten KampfEnten kom ich mit freundlichem Ritalin bei 

PS: ich stelle gerade fest das ich eindeutig zuviel in CamelCase schreibe


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Schläue setz ich jetzt mal mit Intelligenz zusammen.
> Und um Intelligenz hervorzubringen baucht es einem Minimum an Hirn.
> Und sogar Affen setzen unfähige Gruppenleiter ab.
> N.Menschen schaffen das nicht. Daher stellt sich die Frage, wie man anscheinend
> ...



Ja, jetzt erzählst du wieder Geschichten. Sachen mit Zombies und Störchen lass ich mir ja noch eingehen, aber das ist einfach hanebüchen. 

Vielleicht ist einfach nur ein kleiner Teil der Menschheit intelligent und hat sich dadurch einen großen Vorteil geschaffen.Die anderen bringen gerade einmal die benötigten 20 IQ-Punkte zum laufen auf....


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Türlich is das totaler Käse was ich da schreib :O
Mir is ja auch langweilig da hat mein Hirn Leerlauf und dann kommt sowas bei raus.

Btw : ich kann laufen + gleichzeitig reden = 21 IQ-Punkte 

Btw2 : ich such ne neue Tastatur. Was haltet ihr von der hier?
http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Natu...tailverpackung/dp/B000A6DJKW/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
und 
http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Comf...tailverpackung/dp/B000A6DJ3E/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Für meinen Geschmack sind beide zu Fett :S

Amazon....

Habt ihr gute Erfahrungen mit der DHL Lieferung gemacht? 
Geben die die Ware eher beim Nachbarn ab oder bei der Poststelle?

Es  hat mich bisher immer davon abgehalten da  etwas zu bestellen, weil ich nicht in meiner Nachbarschaft rumflamen möchte.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Ich würde Tastaturen immer irgendwo austesten. Geh doch mal in das Computergeschäft deines Vertrauens. Außerdem kann man es so schlecht sagen... Zoggst du mehr als das du Desktopsachen machst? 

Ist auch Gewöhnungsache. Ich hasse zum Beispiel die Tastatur hier in der Arbeit, weil ich hier keine Handballenauflage hab. Das mit den getrennten Tastenblöcken finde ich an sich eine gute Idee, musst halt mal schauen ob du damit klar kommst.


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Bei mir seit 4 Jahren immer Poststelle. 
Nachbarn... hm ne nich dsa ich wüsste. Das hat bei mir damals immer
die HermesBoten oder die bekackten UPS Fahrer gemacht.
Aber DHL macht das glaub ich nich weil die doch direkt Postangestellte sind oder?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Phuu ^^

Hab keine Ahnung von dem Post zeugs^^ aber dachte DHL sei eine eigenständige Firma.
Normalerweise, wenn ich was von der Post bekommen würde und ich nicht zu Hause bin erhalte ich halt so einen Abholschein.
Aber auf der DHL HP steht halt, dass sie die Ware den Nachbarn abgeben.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Hmm, meine Erfahrung ist das sie es in einem Kuhkaff in dem sie schon seit 20 Jahren die Post ausliefern, dem Nachbaren geben. Aber in Städten eigtl. nicht.....Zumindest hab ich es noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Zu den Tastaturen : 
Privat nutze ich eine Logitech G15 zum zoggn. Privat mach ich nimmer soooo viel Schreibkrams da is ne Zockertastatur wichtiger ( Assassins Creed, WoW, Shooter etc. ).
Hier auf Arbeit bin ich extrem Tipper  Darum denke ich werde ich mir eine
mit gebrochenem Block besorgen. Die von Mircosoft. Aber das mit dem PC-Handel
is ne gute Idee. Nachher ma MediaMarkt auschecken.
Die Tastatur bekomm ich ja dann von der Firma gestellt  ich muss sie mir nur aussuchen.
Zu Teuer nich is klar aber sonst. Schicke Sache


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Meine DHL-bringt-Pakete-zur-Poststelle-Erfahrung is auch aus ner Stadt in nem Grosswohnhaus.
Aufm Dorf weiss ich das nich.


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Das ja hammer hier. 6082 Beiträge... wie wir den Threat hier aufblähen 
welcher Threat hat hier eigentlich am meisten Posts
Den müssen wir knacken ( wenn wir das nich schon sind  )


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

@ thodin: Ich muss meinen Chef immer ewig beeiern und beblubbern bis ich mal was neues bekomme. Wie ich am Anfang ausgerüstet war...da schlägt jeder der irgendwas im Grafikbereich macht, die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen. Inzwischen geht es ja. Aber ich hätte gern eine bessere Maus, oder ein Grafiktablett. Und am besten einen 2ten Bildschirm.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Mhh ich wohne in nem Dorf mit 4000 EInwohnern, da is das mit DHL wohl etwas anderes...

Ich sitze auch noch auf ner Kugelmaus und nem 19" CRT fest in der Firma


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Ich sitz hier momentan an nem 19"er TFT Monitor, ner Logitech Maus die mittlerweile kein Logo, keine Farbe und am Aufkleber auf der Unterseite keine Schrift mehr hat ( optische Maus!! OleOle! ) und ner Cherry Tastatur von ( laut Beschreibung die ich im Schrank gefunden hab ) von 1999 

wird Zeit für ne Neue 

btw bin ich kein Grafiker sondern Programmierer. Maus ich nich so wichtig. Tastatur und großer Bildschirm dagegen schon. Mein Kollege am Nebentisch hat seit 2 Wochen nen
25" WideScreen TFT ;D das Ding ist Luxus. Der erste Bildschirm den ich sehe bei dem man nen Monitor Treiber braucht


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Zu Hause habe ich nen 22" und danaben nen 19"... damit lässts sich schon um einiges effizienter coden


----------



## Stigma (24. April 2008)

Ich habe seit 2 Wochen einen 15 Zoll Röhrenmonitor! 

Mein 25 Zoll WideScreen TFT ist kaputt! 

Hat eventuell einer von euch noch einen 25 oder zumindest einen 20 Zoll TFT so rumliegen? Ich bräuchte einen! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Das ja hammer hier. 6082 Beiträge... wie wir den Threat hier aufblähen
> welcher Threat hat hier eigentlich am meisten Posts
> Den müssen wir knacken ( wenn wir das nich schon sind  )



Der Thread ist glaube ich schon seit längerem die Nr. 1.

Bei mir ist so ziemlich alles wichtig. Ich hab schon mitgekriegt das ihr alle Programmierer seid.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (24. April 2008)

Ich denke nicht das sehr viele Leute einfach so einen >20" TFT rumliegen haben ^^
Wenigstens als 2. Monitor im Einsatz. :S


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

22" WideScreen TFT  
Reicht mir auch schon


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Ein Monitor reicht mir. Aber wenn das klappt was ich daheim machen will
stehen auf meinem Schreibtisch bald 2 x 22" widescreens 
Unser Threat ist #1? Year 
Erst das Forum.
Dann die Welt!!


----------



## Stigma (24. April 2008)

Oder möchte jemand vielleicht tauschen! Mein TFT gegen dein TFT. (Tauschbörse) Ich mein das ernst!


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Ich vertraue aber der DHL nicht und Lübeck ist zu weit weg.
Wird wohl nix ;-)


----------



## Stigma (24. April 2008)

Das Ganze ist mir 80€ wert!


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

Mein Monitor hat aber 299,- gekostet


----------



## Thodin (24. April 2008)

SO Feierabend. Ab zum MediaMarkt.
Morgen hoffentlich fitter und mit neuer Tastatur.

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Guten Morgen. Hast du eine neue Tastatur?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (25. April 2008)

Gibts bei euch in D in der werbung auch den Spruch "Media Markt! Ich bin doch nicht blöd."?
Die sprechen das immer aus wie "Media Markt? Ich bin doch nicht blöd!"

Das hört sich immer irgendwie komisch an :S ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Was war jetzt an der Aussprache anders? Den Spruch gibts auch in d, ja..


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (25. April 2008)

Ich weis das es den Spruch schon lange gibt.. aber is mir halt grad so eingefallen...

Wenn du fragst "Media Markt?" und dann sagst "Ich bin doch nicht blöd!" meinst man doch, dass man nicht so dumm ist und zu Media Markt geht.

Beim anderen ist es eher eine bestimmte Meinungsäusserung im Sinne von -> Media Markt (Was sonst?)Ich bin doch nicht blöd.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Hmm, ich glaub der erste Spruch passt besser^^.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (25. April 2008)

Ja für mich auch ^^ , aber für MM nicht. :S


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

Guten Morgen.
Ja heute mit neuer Tastatur. Gebrochener Luxus pur 
Hat mich zwar 40 Tacken gekostet aber ich merk jetzt schon wie angenehm diese Tastatur sein kann. Kann das Ding echt nur weiterempfehlen ( und ich schreib zum ersten mal in meinem Leben auf so einer Tastatur! ),

Microsoft Ergonomic Natural Keyboard 4000.


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

Antwortet mir verdammt!! Ich will schreiben 
Ich muss doch mit der neuen Tastatur umgehen lernen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Erzähl doch mal was du am Wochenende machst....


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

Muss mit meiner Freundin auf die Geburtstagsfeier ihrer Tante... 
Naja Gratis Essen 

Ahjo nächstes Wochenende : Firma Flottweg Fest. Da kommt keiner von euch hin oder? 

hmmm heute kommt WiiFit raus... das werd ich meiner Schnecke schenken ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Ich schau mal vorbei . 

btw nächstes We: Am ersten Mai gehts rund! Ich hab für den 2ten Urlaub bekommen, tschakaaa!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (25. April 2008)

Is mal wieder ne Verarschung am 1. ist Auffahrt und Tag der Arbeit... zum kotzen :O

Aber vlt gibts  ne 2-3 Tage LAN beim Kollegen denn ich hab am 2. auch frei


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Wenn schlechtes Wetter ist machen wir vielleicht auch ne LAN oder sowas, aber bei guten Wetter wird der Körper mit Alkohol zerstört.


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

"Der Körper mit Alkohol zerstört"... geil ist massenhaft Alkohol + Kickern.
Nix mehr mit taktischen schiessen... nurnoch gewaltsam nach vorn 

Echt? Du schaust nach Vilsbiburg auf das Festl?
Biste eingeladen oder sowas?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Nein, ich komm einfach mal uneingeladen vorbei....


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

glaub nich das die dich reinlassen 
und ich bin dann mal re von der Mittagspause.
Heute is viel zutun - hab kaum Zeit hier was zu schreiben..


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Du "glaubst nicht" das die mich reinlassen? Du glaubst nicht das Dr. Ex1tus irgendwo nicht reinkommt? Wähle deine Worte weise.


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

Ich glaube das der Herr an diesem Feste keine Freude hätte.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Richtige Freude hab ich nur wenn ich meine drei Ziele verwirklichen kann. Aber vielleicht verschafft es mir eine kurzweilige Zerstreuung.


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

Was sind denn deine 3 Ziele?
Wein - Weib und Gesang?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Lass deinenr Kreativität freien Lauf, du kennst ja meine Ziele:
> 
> 1. Weltherrschaft
> 2. Delfine vernichten
> ...




Wein, Weib und Gesang sind sekundäre Kurzweiligkeiten.


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

Ich sehe deine Ziele liegen auf viel göttlicherem Niveau.

Fazit nach mittlerweile gut siebeneinhalbstunden Arbeitszeit an der neuen Tastatur :
- sehr angenehmes schreiben
- sehr enspanntes arbeiten

allerdings muss ich sagen das ich mich momentan noch sehr sehr oft verschreibe
da ich das mit den Tasten noch nicht so gewohnt bin.
Aber auf der Tastatur nacht schreiben echt ma so richtig Spass 
Kann das Ding nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (25. April 2008)

Noch 10 Minuten bis zum erlösenden verlassen des Gebäudes


----------



## Ex1tus (25. April 2008)

Ich geh dann mal, tschüssi.


----------



## Thodin (25. April 2008)

Feierabend.
Schönes Wochenende euch allen 
Montag 9:00 Uhr gehts bei mir weiter.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Juhuu, nur 3 Tage arbeiten in dieser Woche. Und danach hab ich wieder eine Woche Schule.


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Meister,

hatte heute etwas verspätung...

Hm ich muss Freitag weiter schaffen.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Naja. Für mich wäre es blöd, weil ich dann am ersten Mai nicht heimkommen würde.

Wieviel Urlaub hast du eigentlich so im Jahr?


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

28 Tage. Normal halt. 30 Tage sind Luxus 
Aber ganz im Ernst : Ich hab ja den Job gewechselt und momentan macht mir mein Job soviel Spass das ich nichma ansatzweise an Urlaub denke


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

28 Tage sind Luxus . Ich hab grandiose 20.


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

Lehrling 

huldige mir Knecht


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Ich werde mich dann mal demnächst in die Mittagspause begeben.


----------



## No-Body (28. April 2008)

Nur noch paar tage bis zur MAYDAY wer is alles dabei ?

Gruß No-Body


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

Wenn ich wüsste Was und Wo und Wann die Mayday ist 

Re : von der Mittagspause.
Juhu : darf ~9000 Datensätze aus Ecxel in die SQL-Datenbank übertragen 
Haleluja


----------



## No-Body (28. April 2008)

Wie du weist nichtz wann die MAYDAY is das is die größte tanz in den Mai Party der welt ,in Dortmund in der Westfallenhalle am 30,04,2008  alle DJ´s sind da ,mach mal google Mayday dan weiste was für ne mega Party das is 40 000Menschen am Party machen juhu 50Euro Ticket aber is das wert

Gurß No-Body


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

1) kann ich nich tanzen 
2) muss ich am 2.Mai arbeiten und kann deshalb net so gross was unternehmen
3) muss nich jeder die Mayday kennen 
4) mag ich solche Grossveranstaltungen auch nich besonders.
Aber ich wünsch dir viel Spass


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Ich bin nicht dabei^^. Ich google jetzt auch garnicht, da LAN und Pressure schon genug Urlaub und Geld fressen.

Das du nicht tanzen kannst, macht garnix. Es gibt einfach Sachen mit denen du alle wegownen kannst.

http://www.hornoxe.com/matze-erklaert-techno/
http://www.hornoxe.com/unkonventionelle-tanzschritte/


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

sorry keine Zeit das anzuschauen.
Gerade voll mim Excel am kämpfen 
Wer mich wohl für heute hier mal ausklingen müssen.

Bis später.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Viel  Spaß. Ich mag Excel auch nicht, aber ich muss es ja nicht benutzen .


----------



## No-Body (28. April 2008)

ey tanzen muste ja mal auf techno nicht können einfach von links nach rechts springen und du bist die nr.1 ,und das du am 2 arbeiten must is doch kein problem wie oft geh ich besoffen auf arbeit ,anders kennt man mich da garnicht lol und die party geht um 6 arbend´s los bis um 9 morgen´s da haste genuch zeit dich auszuruhen 

Gruß No-Body


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

Ne ich bin noch in der Probezeit da is nix mit besoffen aufd Arbeit 
Aber ich bin hier gern sodas ich gern nüchtern sein will.

Achjo - Excell-Status :
8446 Datensätze im Ecxel Import-Fertig gemacht und in die Datenbank eingelesen.
Dann kam Cheffe und meinte -> vergessen wir zu sagen : du musst den Changed-Flag im Excell vor dem Import setzen.
8446 Datensätze aus der Datenbank gelöscht  afk ne ChangedFlagFunktion bauen


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Nochmals viel Spaß .


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

```
WECHSELN(C30;"'";"&apos;")
```

alles klar? 

edit : willst mal meinen kompletten EXCELL to SQL String sehen ? da hauts dich weg


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

```
=VERKETTEN
("INSERT INTO Agentur_BE_Betreuer 
(BE_BeNr, BE_Name2, BE_Vorname, BE_Name, BE_Strasse, BE_PLZ, BE_Wohnort, BE_Changed)
VALUES 
('";WECHSELN(F2;"'";"&apos;");"', '";WECHSELN(G2;"'";"&apos;");"', '";WECHSELN(H2;"'";"&apos;");"', '";WECHSELN(I2;"'";"&apos;");"', '";WECHSELN(J2;"'";"&apos;");"', '";WECHSELN(K2;"'";"&apos;");"', '";WECHSELN(L2;"'";"&apos;");"', ";E2;")")
```


easy oder? 

Anmerkung : ich hab das mal an markanten Stellen umgebrochen.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Als wir damals Excel in der Realschule gemacht haben, war ich in der ersten Stunde nicht da (krank oder blau gemacht) und hab dann in der 2ten schon nicht mehr soviel kapiert...Dann hab ich mir gedacht...'Naja, es kommen ja noch andere Themen..' und dieser Gedanke folgte der Schlaf des Uninteressierten.


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

Das geile is, den ganzen String jag ich jetzt 8449 mal in den SQL-Query-Analyser 

ich freu mich drauf, wieder 20 Minuten pause beim reinladen


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2008)

Ich werd jetzt auch erstmal eine Pause machen und eine Rauchen...


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

Er lääääääd.,.. jetzt schon seit 3 Minuten ;D
und ist erstbei Datensatz 1500


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

Moar  5 Minuten upload 
geilo.

Aber nu ists drin.
btw Ex1tus : Raucher müffeln


----------



## Thodin (28. April 2008)

Feierabend.
Servus Middanand.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2008)

Guten Morgen.




Thodin hat gesagt.:


> btw Ex1tus : Raucher müffeln




Dann hab ich wenigstens meine Ruhe .


----------



## Thodin (29. April 2008)

Nein hast nich.
Internet ist Geruchsneutral 

Und guten Morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2008)

Ich hab jetzt eigtl auch garnicht das Internet gemeint... Und noch so ein Kommentar und ich muss dich mal neutralisieren.


----------



## Thodin (29. April 2008)

Aber nich an den Füßen!
Da bin ich kitzlig :O


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2008)

Haha! Du offenbarst mir deine Schwächen! Jetzt weiß ich wie ich dich wirklich effektiv zum arbeiten zwingen kann.


----------



## Thodin (29. April 2008)

Oh Noes

Ey eben ^^ ich liebe SQL-Update-Statements ;O
hab vergessen nen wichtigen Flag zu setzen und die ganze Datenbank hat keine Werte gespeichert.
nene das kommt davon wenn man ängstlich wegen Androhung von Neutralisierung am Rechner sitzt 

weisst du wann die anderen wieder kommen? Hammet und Matze? Nächste Woche oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2008)

Ich denks...Aber da bin ich nicht da^^.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2008)

So, Mittag. Essen!


----------



## Thodin (29. April 2008)

So, fertig mit Essen!
Ran an die Arbeit!


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2008)

Ha, ich bin nicht gut drauf zum arbeiten...Wahrscheinlich wegen dem Wetterumschwung...


----------



## Thodin (29. April 2008)

Bei mir is auch nur scheiss Wetter. Gestern sonnige 23Grad und heute schlecht Wettereinbruch.
Aber naja. Mein Schreibtisch is genau neben der Heizung da macht mir das nich viel aus


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2008)

Das schlägt mir immer auf den Kreislauf...und da ich groß und schlank bin, bin ich da anfälliger....


----------



## Thodin (29. April 2008)

1.70 auf 60 Kilogram.
Da schlägt nix böses Wetter ein.
Boar hammer ich bin hier in der Firma seit 2 Wochen.


----------



## Thodin (29. April 2008)

Feierabend.
Bis Morgen denne.
Adios Meister


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits.


----------



## Thodin (30. April 2008)

Guten Morgen.
Heute hab ich in meiner Firma Weißwursteinstand...


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2008)

Weißwursteinstand^^....



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> 1.70 auf 60 Kilogram.
> Da schlägt nix böses Wetter ein.



80 kg auf 1,96....


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (30. April 2008)

Morgen!

Hab ichs auch mal wieder geschaft in das Forum zu schauen  und heute ist auch noch ein MittFreitag. *freu*

75 auf 1.92 (Heul der Typ is grösser)


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2008)

Und das hab ich abends gemessen....Im Moment bin ich noch größer^^.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (30. April 2008)

Ok ich auch Abends und es ist etwa 6 Monate her ^^ aber ich denke nicht das ich jetzt viel grösser bin 

Gut igrendwann muss schluss sein


----------



## Thodin (30. April 2008)

ohoh heute und Freitag hab ich Stres und kaum Zeit was zu schreiben


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2008)

Freitag hab ich keinen Streß, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich nicht reinschauen...


----------



## Thodin (30. April 2008)

mir shcon klar.
warum solltest von daheim hier rainschauen


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2008)

Ab und an schau ich auch von zuhause hier rein, meistens wenn ich mal wieder zuhause was gemacht hab...


----------



## ink (30. April 2008)

Ich lass mal kurz n Hallo da 
Wie Streß und keine Zeit was zu schreiben?
Arbeit ist doch Arbeit oder?! *g*


----------



## Thodin (30. April 2008)

Naja es gibt entspannte Arbeit.
Da kann man hier immer mal reinschauen.

Und es gibt stressige, termingerichtete Arbeit, bei der man keinen Plan hat was man
zutun hat aber trotzdem was funktionierendes abliefern muss.
Da hat man keine Zeit 

Bin ma wieder am coden. Bis später.
Achjo : Mittagspause is vorbei


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2008)

Mein Chef hat gerade gemeint, wenn du das inner Stunde schaffst, dann spendier ich dir n' Bier. Ich würde ja jetzt garnicht schreiben, aber ich bin so schnell am arbeiten, das mein Photoshop gerade durchdreht^^.

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das die Datei inzwischen gefühlte 200 Ebenen und 234 MB Größe hat.


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2008)

So jetzt gehts heim.... Haut rein, vor allem morgen .


----------



## Thodin (2. Mai 2008)

Hmm hmmm ich glaub ich bin hier der einzige Depp der Arbeiten muss 

Gott sei Dank ist Freitag und schon 14 Uhr.... bald vorbei.

Btw : zur Diskussion für die nächste Woche :
ich hab heute Morgen bei uns im Serverschrank nen digitales Thermometer eingebaut und 2 Lüfter hin in den Schrank die dann bei zu hoher Temperatur angehen.
Was meint ihr : ab welcher Temperatur sollten die anspringen? Momentan regelt
das System wunderschön bei rund 30°C rum. Also quasi ab 30,1°C springen die Lüfter an
und kühlen das System wieder runter.


----------



## Caralynn (2. Mai 2008)

... ich lese hier immer mit, wenn mir gerade nach was anderen als Fehlern ist...

Arbeite heute auch, bist nicht alleine - aber bin alleine im Betrieb


----------



## ghazii (4. Mai 2008)

Habt ihr mal rausgeguckt was draussen für ein Wetter ist
Und ich muß auf nen Sonntag arbeiten 





StickyFoil >>> Beschriftungen


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Mai 2008)

Na, da hast du ja hoffentlich eine einigermaßen gute Ventilation. Ich hab heute den ganzen Tag im Zug gesessen _und_ gearbeitet...


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!

Na was hab ich in den 2 Wochen verpasst?


----------



## Thodin (5. Mai 2008)

Holla Matze.
Nix großes. Nur das ich zur Gegenseite übergelaufen bin 

los gebt mir nen Rat zur Ventilation. Den Sauglüfter oben hin oder unten?


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

WOW! Das hat ja gedauert. Als ich den Thread vor 2 Wochen verließ hatten wir zu der Zeit schon mindestens 15 neue Beiträge .

Kenn mich mit Servern nicht aus, aber ich würde mal sagen oben.


----------



## No-Body (5. Mai 2008)

Was haltet ihr von meinen neuen Jop loooooooool ,mus heute zu Burger King paar sachen klären ,aber wenn es klappt bin ich nicht mehr Nop-Body styler sondern Burger No-Body denke das wird lustig das ,allso was meint ihr dazu ?

Gruß No-Body


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

Ich bin zwar selbst erst 18 und Hopper, aber ich hab torzdem kein Plan von was du da laberst. Meinst du damit, dass du heute ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei BurgerKing hast und wenn alles gut geht, bist du nicht mehr Arbeitslos?


----------



## No-Body (5. Mai 2008)

looooool wie geil 



> Ich bin zwar selbst erst 18 und Hopper, aber ich hab torzdem kein Plan von was du da laberst. Meinst du damit, dass du heute ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei BurgerKing hast und wenn alles gut geht, bist du nicht mehr Arbeitslos?



ja das stimmt ,lach mich weg wie geil is das denn ,was hälst du davon im burger King zu arbeiten Matze?
Kp.finde das irgentwie lustig jeder der rein kommt denkt sich man hat´s No-Body weit gebracht lol 

Gruß No-body


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

No-Body hat gesagt.:


> was hälst du davon im burger King zu arbeiten Matze?



Was soll ich davon halten? Ich Beurteile Leute nicht nach ihrem Job (Außer Politiker! Denn Politiker sind alle Korrupt und wenn man einer werden will, muss man dies auch werden)

Ich denke mal, du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich wollte nur nachfragen, ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## No-Body (5. Mai 2008)

Ja hoffe mal alle denken so neutral wie du ,aber op woll mir eigentlich  egal is was die anderen dann denken ,am liebsten würde ich ja noch ne 2te ausbildung als Programmierer machen aber hier in Siegen gipts keine firma die sich einen auszubildenen leisten könnte ,voll der dreck 

No-Body

Was geil Tutorials macht werbung für mich haha finde ich aber nett von euch 



> Dublettensuche?
> 
> Anrede ermitteln? Geofunktionen? Und vieles Mehr? Zum fairen Preis?
> 
> http://www.nobody-software.de





> http://www.nobody-software.de



Jetzt wird sogar schon software nach mir benant ,was bin ich beliebt 

Gruß No-body;-]


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

Oh ja, "Niemand" ist berühmt und "Niemand" ist beliebt ^^^^


----------



## Thodin (5. Mai 2008)

Zieh doch um?

btw. ich bin hier zur Zeit etwas im Arbeitsstress, darum bin ich zur Zeit nicht ganz so aktiv


----------



## No-Body (5. Mai 2008)

ja würde ja schon umziehen vom Sauerland in´s Siergerland nur um im Burger King zu Arbeiten krass krass ja kp hast aber recht mich hält nicht viel hier .

gruß No-Body


----------



## Thodin (5. Mai 2008)

ich hasse VB.
ich hasse SQL.
Eben hab ich ne If-Abfrage gemacht mit Msgboxen die mir bringen "alles gut" wenns klappt. Und "alles böse" wenn nich.
aber 1) macht er nich das was er soll.
und 2) zeigt er an "alles gut"
VB.Script will mich verarschen -.-


----------



## Thodin (5. Mai 2008)

Ich bin weil Ausbildungstechnisch nix ging von Sachsen-Anhalt nach Bayern gezogen.
Jetzt hab ich hier Job, Frau und Wohnung.
Wäre ich in SA geblieben hätte ich
andere Frau? , keinen Job, Wohnung bei Mami.

Bayern is cooler


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

@Thodin
Das Problem ist aber, der PC hat (fast) immer Recht...

Stimmt, Bayern rules!


----------



## Thodin (5. Mai 2008)

Re vom Mittag.

VB geht wieder


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

Juhu, heißt das, du wirst mir dann heute doch noch helfen wenigstens 15 Beiträge zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

ich bin in der Schule, kann deswegen sein, das ich nicht mehr schreiben werde...
Aber ich wollt mal hier rein schauen und ein Hallo! in die Runde werfen.

Wir machen im Moment eine Page...


----------



## No-Body (5. Mai 2008)

was den für ne Page


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich bin in der Schule, kann deswegen sein, das ich nicht mehr schreiben werde...
> Aber ich wollt mal hier rein schauen und ein Hallo! in die Runde werfen.
> ...



Och, kaum bin ich aus der Schule zurück, schon muss dort auch mein Erzfeindchen hin... ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2008)

Ich muss nicht in die Schule, sondern die Lehrer dürfen mich unterrichten! So.  

Wir machen eine Bewerbungsseite. Da können unsere zukünftigen Arbeitgeber drauf und sich unser Zeugs angucken...


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

Die von dir möchte ich mal sehen ^^


> Qualifikationen:
> - Experte in Delfinabwehr
> - Ausgebildeter Einschläfer
> - Troz Erzfeind noch immer Ungeschnappt
> ...


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich für heute. Peace out Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2008)

Und nach der Schule nochmal in die Arbeit, juchhei .


----------



## Matze (6. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Bin ich heute wieder allein?


----------



## Sebastian Seidelmann (6. Mai 2008)

nein sicherlich nicht 
auch wenn ich kein Freund der Sonne bin, sondern eher auf der dunkeleren Seite unterwegs bin


----------



## Matze (6. Mai 2008)

War oder ist jedesmal eigentlich nicht in Bezug auf Gut und Böse gemeint. Oder hast dus nicht gern, wenn die Sonne scheint? ;-]


----------



## Dorschty (6. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Bin auch mal wieder da!


----------



## Matze (6. Mai 2008)

Sehr gut.
Mal ne Frage, wer ist eigentlich der Führer der Mimi-Religion? (Mimi zählt nicht)


----------



## Dorschty (6. Mai 2008)

Puh, gute Frage!
Ich denke alle Mitglieder sollten wählen!


----------



## Matze (6. Mai 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Puh, gute Frage!
> Ich denke alle Mitglieder sollten wählen!



Umso mehr ein Grund, dass sich alle mal wieder einfinden...


----------



## Dorschty (6. Mai 2008)

Allerdings!
Ich konnte die letzten zwei wochen nicht, weil ich nicht auf der Arbeit und nicht ins Internet konnte!
Wer ist denn mitlerweile eigentlich alles Mitglied?


----------



## Matze (6. Mai 2008)

Weiß ich nicht.
War auch die letzten 2 Wochen net da, hatte Berufsschule. Hat Exitus glaube ich zurzeit auch. Thodin hat viel zu tun und vom Rest weiß ich nichts...


----------



## Thodin (6. Mai 2008)

Ich schau eben ma sporadisch rein... ich komm ganich mehr klar hier. 
7 x VB-Entwicklungsumgebung offen und alle 20 min Ruft ein neuer Kunde an und
will irgendeinen Bericht geändert haben :<

btw : ich eigne mich nicht zum religiösen Führer.

btw2 : evtl hab ich morgen wieder mehr Zeit. Aber heute ist ganz schlecht.

btw3 : hallo übrigens


----------



## Matze (6. Mai 2008)

Zu geil! Nach 5 1/2 Stunden kommt eine Antwort


----------



## Thodin (6. Mai 2008)

Ja was denn


----------



## Matze (6. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg. Peace out Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne... oder eher des Schweigens...


----------



## yellowspam (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien ^_^ ...Aaahhh! Und wieder beginnt ein neuer Tag voller Programmierung in C#


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Sonnig ist es bei uns auch. Fast zu schade um an einem solchen Tag zu arbeiten, oder? ^^


----------



## Dorschty (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
da muss ich dir voll und ganz rechtgeben Matze! Ist echt zu schade an einem solchen Tag zu arbeiten!


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Demnach müsste im Sommer das Arbeiten ja verboten sein ^^


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Moinsen Pappnasen 

Wie zu schön zum Arbeiten?
Gibt es denn etwas schöneres als Arbeiten?! :suspekt:

Einfach den Schleppi untern Arm, Cheffe fragen was getan werden muss und ab
in Biergarten oder auf die Wiese eurer Wahl *g*


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Moinsen Pappnasen
> 
> Wie zu schön zum Arbeiten?
> Gibt es denn etwas schöneres als Arbeiten?! :suspekt:



Ja, nicht arbeiten ^^


----------



## Dorschty (7. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Einfach den Schleppi untern Arm, Cheffe fragen was getan werden muss und ab
> in Biergarten oder auf die Wiese eurer Wahl *g*



Ich glaube mein Cheffe würde sich beschweren, wenn ich mir den Rechner mit dem 21" Röhrenmonitor untern Arm nehme, ne ewig lange Kabeltrommel mit mir rumschleppe und dazu noch ein ewig langes Netzwerkkabel dabei hab um mich auf die nächste Wiese zu legen!^^


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Dorschty: Wäre aber n verdammt cooles Bild *g*
Und die Konfusion deines Chefs kannst du nutzen um einen
guten Vorsprung zu bekommen


----------



## Dorschty (7. Mai 2008)

Das stimmt.... n cooles Bild wäre es auf jedenfall! ^^
Ich glaube aber auch, das hätte schwerwiegende Konsequenzen...


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Wenn man nen unentspannten Chef hat, richtig.
Als in die Agentur kam, sind wir direkt wieder 
raus um gemütlich n Kaffee zu trinken und n Briefing zu halten.

Jetzt sitz ich gemütlich aufn Balkon und werkel vor mich hin 

Und wenn der Typ nicht bald seine Hecke fertig geschnitten hat, schieb ich ihm
den laufenden Trimmer in den ....


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Wäh, will auch draußen sitzen. Statdessen darf ich mir hier anhöhren, dass ich alles falsch gemacht habe und warum ich nie nachgefragt habe, was ich allerdings oft getan habe und was das Projekt so aussehen lässt wie es jetzt aussieht...


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Irgendwer ist es immer, im Regelfall der Stift 

Aber was baust denn bitte für Mist, man sollte dich übers Knie legen und dir
Verstand einbläuen. Die Jugend von heute, zu fein um zu fragen...tze tze tze


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Es tut mir ja leid, dass ich Nachgefragt habe... ok, "NATÜRLICH" habe ich das NIE gemacht, weil mir auch GAR KEINE Dinge unsinnig vorkamen. Und schon gar nicht hab ich eine Antwort erhalten, ich solle es dennoch so machen ...


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Des ging mir nicht anders.
Man macht es so wie gewollt, aber des ist ja falsch.
Schizophrene Chefs sind ein bissl seltsam.


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Zeit dass die mal Urlaub auf Bonnys Range machen ^^


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Mit Michael Jackson und R.Kelly *g*

Du meinst aber jetzt nicht die von Beatfabrik oder?


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Doch doch. Der Bonys Range -Teil von Donnerwetter ist mir da grad in den Sinn gekommen ^^


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

hu
Du rufst hier ja grad zu was auf... *g*
Aber Chefs haben ja eh Narrenfreiheit und sind untouchable...


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Hmm, ja stimmt. Schade, wollte meinem Chef grade etwas Nugat anbieten ^^.


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

hehe
Musst du nicht was tun?


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Doch, aber ich muss grad überlegen und nicht codieren.


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

*g*
Ich überlege auch grade ganz scharf: Soll ich noch weiterarbeiten
oder gehe ich kurz neuen Kaffee kaufen?!
Ich hatte heute noch keinen, dementsprechend müde bin ich und fühle mich ein bissl
unkreativ


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich überlege auch grade ganz scharf: Soll ich noch weiterarbeiten oder gehe ich kurz neuen Kaffee kaufen?!



Ohhhh, du hast ja so schwere Entscheidungen zu treffen! Du kannst einem ja richtig leid tun...


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Kennst du des Kaffeeproblem nicht? *g*
Glaubst aber nicht wirklich dass das mein einziges Problem ist oder?


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

Nö, ich trink keinen Kaffee.
Hmm... Im ernst gemeinten Sinne: Ja
Nicht so ernst gemeint: Hau raus, was dir auf den Lippen brennt


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Hmm, wirklich wichtig wäre:
Warum darf ich im Blog nichts politisches Schreiben, wobei Mods und Admins
das Recht dazu haben?
Warum ist die Welt so sch**** ungerecht?
Bekomme ich die Texte für meine Hausaufgabe bis morgen zusammen?
Ist Matze ein Schrank, weil er 9x die Woche trainieren geht?
Ist Bush wirklich ein solcher Vollidiot?
Und: Waren die Amis wirklich auf dem Mond?

Das wars fürs erste?


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, wirklich wichtig wäre:
> Warum darf ich im Blog nichts politisches Schreiben, wobei Mods und Admins
> das Recht dazu haben?



Währe das möglich, hätte ich auch schon einen.



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Warum ist die Welt so sch**** ungerecht?



Gegenfrage: Was ist der Sinn des Lebens



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Bekomme ich die Texte für meine Hausaufgabe bis morgen zusammen?



Was fürn Text?



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ist Matze ein Schrank, weil er 9x die Woche trainieren geht?



Nö, dazu wäre ich viel zu oft zu faul. Außerdem solls doch für die Ladys gut aussehen . Meine Alte ist sogar dagegen, dass ich trainieren gehen. Begründung: Dann siehst du ja zu gut für andere aus. ^^^^^^



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ist Bush wirklich ein solcher Vollidiot?



Schon, warscheinlich ist er in wirklichkeit eine Mischung aus Wooky und Ewok



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Und: Waren die Amis wirklich auf dem Mond?



Auf unsrem?



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Das wars fürs erste?



Warscheinlich nicht...


----------



## ink (7. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Gegenfrage: Was ist der Sinn des Lebens


Das verrat ich nicht, ist ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau 



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was fürn Text?


Für die Uni, zur künstlerischen Eignungsprüfung



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Auf unsrem?


Ich weiß nicht ob man da direkt Besitzansprüche erheben kann?!
Aber ich meine des seltsame Ding, dass man von hier aus sehen kann.
So tagsüber weniger, aber nachts, so n Moped mit Kratern und so. (sieht oft aus wie n Gesicht)
Manchmal ist er voll, aber oft auch nur sichelförmig.


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß nicht ob man da direkt Besitzansprüche erheben kann?!
> Aber ich meine des seltsame Ding, dass man von hier aus sehen kann.
> So tagsüber weniger, aber nachts, so n Moped mit Kratern und so. (sieht oft aus wie n Gesicht)
> Manchmal ist er voll, aber oft auch nur sichelförmig.



Ach das Ding?! Sag doch gleich, dass du größte Straßenlaterne der Welt meinst. Wollte doch nur wissen ob du den Erdenmond meinst oder beispielsweise den der um Ottfried Fischer kreist... :suspekt:


----------



## Thodin (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo hallo.
Ich sehe eine komplexe Diskussion und bin wieder weg weil keine Zeit ;D


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

@Thodin
Irgendwie errinnert mich dein "schnell-schnell" zusammen mit deinem User Bild an Tweek (die South Park Figur) ^^


----------



## Matze (7. Mai 2008)

So, ich verabschiede mich dann mal. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## Matze (8. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (8. Mai 2008)

Mhhhhhh  moin


----------



## Thodin (8. Mai 2008)

HUI!

Horre Und Matze da  und ich hab hier kaum Zeit zum posten,
Ahjo. Guten Morgen und Mahlzeit.

PS : meine neue Tastatur rult  nach jetzt gut 2 Wochen dauereinsatz tun meine Hände nimmer weh. ist echt toll.
Und in weiteren 2 Wochen gibs für mich nen fetten 26" WideScreen TFT 
schalalala


----------



## Matze (8. Mai 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Und in weiteren 2 Wochen gibs für mich nen fetten 26" WideScreen TFT
> schalalala



Ach wie schön! Der ist ja dann groß genug, damit du auch immer ein Browserfenster mit diesem Thread offen lassen kannst ;-]


----------



## Thodin (8. Mai 2008)

Hab ich jetzt schon immer, aber das geht dann meistens im Fluss unter ;D
achjo : gibs ne Möglichkeit, das der IE das Fenster automatisch updatet so alle 5 Minuten nen Updateversuch. Das ich sehe das ihr was gepostet habt...


----------



## Matze (8. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Für FF gibt es glaub ich so ein PlugIn. Google doch mal.


----------



## Thodin (8. Mai 2008)

Keine Zeit zu googlen. Dir is doch langweilig. Mach du das mal für mich


----------



## Matze (8. Mai 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Keine Zeit zu googlen. Dir is doch langweilig. Mach du das mal für mich



Wer sagt, dass ich heute nix zu tun hab? Ich habe doch was besseres zu tun, als die Sachen zu suchen wie z.b.  das hier oder gar   das hier...:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der schweigsamen Unterhaltung... ähh ich meine natürlich Sonne ^^.


----------



## Dorschty (9. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen auch von mir!


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

Der Countdown läuft, nächste Woche enldich Urlaub ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (9. Mai 2008)

Morgen 


Ach komm ich könnte dich ********************************************   du Urlaubnehmender ******************* ******** **** **********************.


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich nach 5 Monaten mal wieder 4 Tage zu "entspannen" brauche... auserdem sind bei uns 4 Tage lang Biertage ^^


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (9. Mai 2008)

In dem Fall wirst du nach den 4 Tagen nicht sehr entspannt sein ^^


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Good morning Langeweile-Schreiber

Es ist ein wunderschöner Freitag Morgen, die Sonne
scheint mir aus dem Ar***, die Vögel tun was sie immer tun, kein Wölkchen am Himmel.
Es begab sich vor einer langen Zeit da hatte ich einen Traum und nun ist es Zeit
diesen Traum zu leben.
Ich habe first-try meinen Grafik-Design-Studienplatz bekommen.

Ich gehe nun Bäume ausreißen und die Welt umarmen


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

@Nesk
Glückwunsch!
Bäume ausreisen? Hallo Earl Sinklare :suspekt: ^^^^


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Nicht die Mama *doing* nicht die Mama *boing*

Du erinnerst mich an Sachen, der Hammer


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

Was ich an dir so mag: Du checkst was ich sage ^^


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Aber sicher 
Wir kennen wohl den gleichen Blödsinn


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

Hehe, dann hat Mr. Obi-Wansinnig-Kenobi ja einen Verbündeten gefunden


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Ich gehe grudsätzlich keine Bündnisse ein, ist nicht mein Ding.
Man sollte es eher Sympantisanten nennen


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

Hast Recht, ist auch besser so. So ist der eine nicht unbedingt mit drann, wenn sie einen von uns kriegen.

Geil, den ganzen Tag noch alleine im Büro ;-]


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (9. Mai 2008)

boahh man jetzt reichts aber urlaub und noch alleine im büro?^^

Ich muss gleich in der ganzen scheiss Firma doove Kleber an den Bildschirmen austauschen....

Bei solch Sachen sind immer die Lehrlinge dran 
BIMBO JOBS :S


----------



## Thodin (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo mal von mir.
Nur für solche BimboJobs bekommst du 3 Jahre dein Geld. Jetzt weisst du auch warum
Deutschlands Azubis so mies sind


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

@HuRaHoRRe
Dafür verlangt mir der Betrieb z.b in Sachen Schule einiges ab. Da gibts schon mal Ärger, warum ich eine 2 und keine 1 geschrieben habe (Deutsche Noten)


----------



## ink (9. Mai 2008)

Jaja, so läuft der Hase.
Ist alles nicht so einfach, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof, Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre
und weiterer Schwachsinn den Oma und Opa mal von sich gegeben haben.
*5€insPhrasenschwein*


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

Man kanns aber auch so sehen, dass in der Ausbildung noch viel abwechslung herrscht


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (9. Mai 2008)

Ja mhh ich werde momentan nur noch gelobt wegen den Schulnoten^^ aber so ne 6(Schweizer Noten) muss es dann doch nicht immer sein  ne 5 oder 5.5 reicht.

Dafür steht man in der Ausbildung auch unter einem gewissen Schutz^^
Ein Kollege von mir wurde mal von nem Mitarbeiter ohne richtigen Grund zusammengeschissen(kp gibts das wort bei euch?^^).
Dafür hat der Typ eine schriftliche Verwarnung erhalten, beim nächsten mal -> KICK!^^

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Lehrlingslohn aus in Deutschland?

@ Thodin
Ich bekomme 4 Jahre mein Geld dafür^^ und zum glück sind diese Aufgaben die absolute Ausnahme in meinem Betrieb


----------



## Matze (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich verabschiede mich dann mal in meine Woche Urlaub.
Schönes Wochenede und bis bald. PeaZz out Freunde des Mondes.


----------



## yellowspam (13. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!

Kruzifix, noch keiner da? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen, ich lass mich auch mal wieder blicken .


----------



## Thodin (13. Mai 2008)

Tada... bin auch ma wieder da. Ein Wochenende in Österreich und ich
bin total fasziniert von einer Sportart die ich da kennengelernt habe :
Bouncen.
Kennt ihr die 7meilenstiefel?  sind die krass die Dinger die muss ich mir besorgen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Mai 2008)

Morjen
Und alles klar bei euch?


----------



## hammet (13. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag!  Ich bin auch wieder da ^^ Zumindest für die nächsten 4 Tage, weil dann hab ich wieder Urlaub 


Ihr seid doch eh alle verrückt, da is man mal kurz ned da und schon muss man 30 Seiten lesen. Bei der 9. Seite hab ich dann aufgegeben


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bins nicht schuld^^
Argh Youtube regt mich auf-.-
Ich hab da nen Video hochgeladen und dei brauchen jetzt 10 Stunden um das zu verarbeit-.-
Broadcast:  Öffentlich  |  Hochgeladen (Verarbeitung läuft, bitte warten) ...


----------



## Thodin (13. Mai 2008)

link das Video dann mal hier.
Hei Matze.
Und sagt endlich was zu den 7MeilenStiefeln


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Mai 2008)

Jo mach ich dann... muss aber um viertel nach gehn, mal sehn obs dann schon da ist...
Wa ssind denn diese 7MeilenStiefel?


----------



## hammet (13. Mai 2008)

Wo ist denn Matze? oO

Öhm schonmal was davon gehört, könnte aber auf Anhieb nichts damit anfangen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Mai 2008)

Bis ich weg bin hat der das Video garantiert nicht fertig...
http://de.youtube.com/user/mtvoverdrive schaut dann einfach mal nach My December^^


----------



## Dorschty (13. Mai 2008)

Hey Zusammen,

Matze hat die Woche Urlaub!


----------



## hammet (13. Mai 2008)

Ja deswegen ja die Frage  Weil Thodin "Hei matze" geschrieben hat


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Mai 2008)

So Leute ich bin auch schon wieder weg. Cu


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2008)

Und nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder nur 2 Tage da . hihi.


----------



## Thodin (13. Mai 2008)

irks meinte hallo Hammet.
7Meilenstiefel sind Sprungfedern, die man sich an die Beine klemmt und dann halt mega Sprünge machen kann.
Bouncen nennt sich die Sportart.

http://www.zzet.de
oder 
http://www.7meilenstiefel.de

ich bestell mir jetzt mein Paar


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2008)

Bestellst du dir das Paar für 250 € oder das für 385 € ?  Hast du ne Kohle...


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Man...
2. Arbeitstag in Italien und immernoch nichts zu tun, da der Kerl, der VB 6.0 bringen soll, krank ist...
Naja, hab ich wenigsten mal Zeit, meine Kentnisse ein wenig aufzufrischen und mich mit der bloeden Tastatur anzufreunden...welcher Idiot vertauscht y und z und packt dann keine ae, oe und ue mit drauf?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2008)

Amis . Du kannst dir ja auch eine Tastatur aus der Heimat bestellen...Aber da gewöhnt man  sich eigentlich schnell dran.


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Americani sono idioti! Oder so...
Naja, fuer 3 Wochen lohnt es nicht, ne neue Tastatur zu bestellen^^


----------



## hammet (13. Mai 2008)

Ich mag die Amis ned und würde alleine deswegen schon keien Tastatur von denen benutzen


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Tja, dann viel Spass, wenn du mal Italien besuchst. Die haben hier ueberall nur americano Tastaturen^^

EDIT: Aber ich bevorzuge auch tedesco Tastaturen^^


----------



## ink (13. Mai 2008)

Moin
Tastaturen sind völlig überbewertet.
Ich brauch nur ne Maus und mein Grafiktablett mit Zeichenerkennung


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Ach, und damit schreibst du dann auch immer deine Nachrichten?^^
Ich bevorzuge doch eher die Tastatur gegenueber der Maus^^


----------



## ink (13. Mai 2008)

Nicht immer, aber gerne 
Wenn die Software nicht rumspinnt kann man schön damit schreiben 
Ich liebe meine Maus:
Willst du meine Maus werden, bis das USB-Kabel uns trennt? *g*


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Na dann doch lieber Wireless


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2008)

Ist das dann eine offene Beziehung?


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Hm...
eine Offene, die aber nur auf uns beide dann begrenzt ist *g*


----------



## ink (13. Mai 2008)

hehe, nicht das jemand dazwischen "funkt" *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> hehe, nicht das jemand dazwischen "funkt" *g*



Ob das FUNKtioniert?


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Also zwischen uns hat es auf jedenfall schon geFUNKt


----------



## ink (13. Mai 2008)

Ja lass uns klicken bis die Funken sprühen.


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

*Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick**Klick*

DAS nenn ich mal "Liebe machen"


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2008)

Ihr mit euren ungebundenen Sachen, ich brauch was handfestes...


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Jung, frisch und ungebunden, so sind wir halt heutzutage *g*


----------



## yellowspam (14. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien, Freunde der Programmierung!


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Freunde der Programmierung... 

Guten Morgen, allerseits.


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Wenn du Wien schon sonnig nennst, was ist dann Italien fuer dich? 
Wir haben hier schon morgens locker ueber die 20 Grad xD


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Im Moment oder wirklich früh? In der Sonne oder im Schatten?


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Vorner Stunde, im Schatten war es ein wenig kuehler^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Im Schatten sind es hier noch ca. 18°C in der Sonne weiß ich es nicht, aber auch ganz schön warm.


----------



## yellowspam (14. Mai 2008)

In Österreich solls heute bis zu 26C° geben, mit vereinzelten Donnerwettern.


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

@ex1tus: ich guck jetz lieber nicht raus, wie warm es inzwischen ist^^ das geht hier ziemlich schnell^^


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

Gutn Morgen 

Ich hoffe meine 7MeilenStiefel kommen heute an ;D


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2008)

Morgen 
Du und deine Stiefel ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Mach ihn nicht runter! Er tut wenigstens was für die Weltherrschaft!


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ist es stattdessen die Funkende Liebe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2008)

Ich merke grade wieder wie sehr ich Klingeltonwerbung hasse...


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

Ich und meine Stiefel 
soll ich ma nen Foto von mir und den Boots uppen wenn ichs habe? ;D


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2008)

Kannste machen^^


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

aber wehe ihr lacht 
Freundin und Eltern und alle Verwandten haben schon gesagt ich werd mir alle Arme
Beine und sonstige Extremitäten brechen


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

*gaehn* VB6 immernoch nicht da...der dritte Tag in Folge, wo ich nichts machen kann...


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Ach, kaum hab ich Urlaub ist hier wieder die Hölle los ...


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

Hey Matze. Alles schiggie bei dir?

Darkflint : soll ich dir die VB.net version hochladen? san ja nur 5-6GB...


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2008)

Yo alles gut. Und wenn ich euch weng ärgern darf, ich gehe später ins Schwimmbad  ;-]


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Ne, lass mal. Zum einen arbeite ich mit 6.0, zum anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher, das ich das hier im Betrieb runterladen und vor allem benutzen koennte^^ ausserdem sind nur noch 7 Gbyte frei^^

EDIT: Matze mal wieder


----------



## Loomis (14. Mai 2008)

Also heute habe ich mal überhaupt keine Energie zum Arbeiten.
Gestern wurde ich gezwungen bei einer Schnapsprobe mitzumachen.
Das waren schlappe 35 verschiedene Schnaps und Likör Sorten.
(Einen Eimer zum ausspucken gab es nicht!!)


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

JUHU  meine 7MeilenStiefel sind eben per Post bekommen. Ging ja echt fix.
Die Dinger sind Gross. Und Schwer. Und sehen gefährlich aus. Ich will heim testen ;-)

Bouncen > Schwimmbad


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Dann machs doch


----------



## yellowspam (14. Mai 2008)

Zeig sie uns aber auch mal...^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Lass dich mal stoppen auf 100 m. Und ein Pic wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, ich hab mir vor nem halben Jahr auch mal überlegt mir solche Dinger zuzulegen, aber ich hatte nicht soviel Geld...


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

Hm naja ich mach sonst keinen Sport und das fasziniert mich halt total und wenn einen
mal sowas gerissen hat find ich sollte man der Spasswelle auch folgen.

Kla kommen Fotos  meiner WoW Gilde musste ich das auch schon versprechen welche zu schiessen.

Btw -> 17 Uhr feierabend. Dann gehts heim und ab auf die Piste


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Mai 2008)

Aso Thodin mal ne Frage: Wieso steht bei dir immer, dass du null Beiträge hast?^^


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Er ist halt ne Nullnummer


----------



## yellowspam (14. Mai 2008)

Um unauffällig zu bleiebn und sein Chef ned mitkriegt dass er immer im "Langeweile"-Thread postet ^^


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

Ich Cheate 
ne im ernst : ich hab hier im Forum immer nur rumgelesen aber nirgends Beiträge verfasst (zB im PhP-Forum oder  VisalBasic-Forum in denen ich viel lese).
Da ich nur hier im Off-Topic poste hab ich 0 Posts. Offiziell.
Inoffiziell hab ich allein dem Threat hier bestimmt schon... 100? 150? 
Bin der 0-Post User 

In 2 Jahren bin ich dann eben schon 2 Jahre dabei, hochaktiv. Mit guten Renommee aber mit 0 Posts 

Edit : mein Chef liest anonyma ( also eher ohne Account ) hier im Forum


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Huhu, Chef vom Thodin.


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Huhu Chef von Thodin :winke:
Kriegt thodin jetzt Aerger, wenn wir sagen, das er viel ueber dich gelaestert hat?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Ne, wenn er im Forum unterwegs ist, wird er geduzt, wie alle anderen. Konsequent muss man schon bleiben.


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

den Beitrag hat er noch net gefunden 

so ich mach jetzt Feierabend. Year ich geh jetzt Bouncen.


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Wo wird hier wer nicht geduzt?


----------



## Merowinger1982 (14. Mai 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ihr mit euren ungebundenen Sachen, ich brauch was handfestes...



*lol* "handfest"


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Fame! Ich bin in den meisten Signaturen. Quote me! ^^

@ darkflint: Thodins Chef wird geduzt. Du Korrigierer.

@ mero: 

Hau rein, thodin.


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Er wird doch von allen gedutzt, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Er wird doch von allen gedutzt, also wo ist das Problem?



Soll ich da jetzt wirklich drauf antworten? 

Du Lappen.


----------



## Darkflint (14. Mai 2008)

Wieso bin ich ein Lappen? 
weiss garnicht, was du hast^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2008)

Ich hab garnix, du hast was (gemacht). 

" Geändert von Darkflint (14.05.08 um 16:13 Uhr)."

Du Seftl.

Ach, es hat sich ausgelutscht. Hören wir auf.


----------



## Thodin (14. Mai 2008)

MOAR Bouncen is geil


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

Hö?
Wer bounced wo und warum?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Thodin bounct mit seinen 7Meilenstiefeln durch die Streets.
Und, wieviel Sekunden auf 100 m?


----------



## hammet (15. Mai 2008)

Jo auch guten Morgen von mir ! Noch 2 Tage dann hab ich Urlaub *freu*


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (15. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Noch 2 Tage dann hab ich Urlaub *freu*



Moin 
Für solche Aussagen sollte man dich eigentlich vor Gericht stellen!


----------



## Thodin (15. Mai 2008)

Wird er auch in China 

was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Erdbeben? Scheint so als ob die göttliche Obrigkeit auch was dagegen hat, das China die Olympischen Spiele ausrichtet 

Bouncen : joa mit 7Meilenstiefeln durch die Straßen  richtig laufen kann ich damit nich.
erstma nur gehen und ein klein bischel hüpfen. Aber das macht schon mords Spass auch wenns arg gewöhnungsbedürftig is. Dauert halt irgendwie ne Weile bis man das Vertrauen in die Dinger hat das man nich umkippen kann sofern man beim normalen Stehen net umkippt wenn man zb bisel geschubst wird...


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Na, wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## ink (15. Mai 2008)

Moinsen Allerseits.
Ah, Matze ist wieder da.
Hat man dich aus dem Urlaub geschmissen?


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2008)

Nö. Bin mal nur von zu Hause hier. Wollte wissen obs schon eine Reaktion auf den Song gab, den ich in dem "Stimme zu dünn" Thread gestellt hab.

Außerdem kann ich meine Schützlinge aus diesem Thread doch nicht alleine lassen, wer weiß was die anstellen  ;-]


----------



## Thodin (15. Mai 2008)

Oho der traut sich auch wieder her, der abtrünige Delfinherr..


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Schützlinge



...

(Leider kann ich nicht nur "..." schreiben. Dann würde Tutorials meckern.)


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Oho der traut sich auch wieder her


Na wer ist denn hier der Meister des Doppel- Tripple- Quadro- .... Posts hier?! ^^


Thodin hat gesagt.:


> der abtrünige Delfinherr..


Moment, ich war doch der Gute 
Egal, ich bin nicht mehr der Herr der Delfine, ich bin jetzt Obi-Wansinnig-Kenobi


----------



## ink (15. Mai 2008)

So Matze:
Die Snare ist zu leise und die Stimme muss auch etwas lauter und mit n bissl mehr Druck.
Ich vermiss n bissl die HiHats.


----------



## Thodin (15. Mai 2008)

Obi-WirsingKohl-Kinobi?

Ich hab keine DoppelPosts. Nur aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> So Matze:
> Die Snare ist zu leise


Ist kein selbstgemachter Beat, ist ein Kostenloser (legal) runtergeladener


nesk hat gesagt.:


> die Stimme muss auch etwas lauter


Wird gemacht


nesk hat gesagt.:


> und mit n bissl mehr Druck.


Wie? Etwas in der Bearbeitung oder bei der Aufnahme?


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermiss n bissl die HiHats.


Wie schon gesagt, der Beat ist runtergeladen


----------



## ink (15. Mai 2008)

Lass deine Stimme mal durch nen Kompressor laufen.
Sollte eigentlich als Plugin dabei sein.
(Falls du einen HArdware Kompri da hast, ists natürlich besser)

Warum stellen Leute Beats ins Netz die offensichtlich nicht gut gemastert sind?! *wunder*


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2008)

Damit sie Feadback bekommen ^^

Ich verwende schon einen Kompressor, allerdings nehme ich eine Vorgefertigte Einstellung. Ist verdammt kompliziert wenn man Akustic nicht studiert hat, aber ich werde dann halt mal weng rumprobieren


----------



## Darkflint (15. Mai 2008)

Immernoch kein VB da...
immerhin hab ich erstmal ne Aufgabe, die nur ich, aber auch wirklich nur ich, erledigen kann.
Deutsche Uebersetzungen kontrollieren xD
Io sono tedesco, merde xD


----------



## Thodin (15. Mai 2008)

Gottseidank hab ich mal garkeine Ahnung von was ihr da redet 
ich spiel nur bisel Gitarre das reicht. Aber auch die wird wohl jetzt im Schrank verschwinden.
Zumindest solange die Sonne scheint


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Gottseidank hab ich mal garkeine Ahnung von was ihr da redet



Frage lieber nicht ... (muss mich selbst manchmal anstrengen um Nesk folgen zu können)


----------



## Darkflint (15. Mai 2008)

Matze hatte irgendwo einen Thread offen, wo er was mit ner Musikdatei bzw einem Song gemacht hat. Da wartete er noch auf Feedback, was nesk ihn nun gegeben hat


----------



## ink (15. Mai 2008)

Das N bitte klein 
Ich werde jetzt mal das Internet durchforsten, um für Darkflint ne
passende Freundin zu finden 

Wo wohnst du?


----------



## Darkflint (15. Mai 2008)

Geaendert^^
Kannst ja machen, aber die Chancen sind kleiner als ein 1% 
Stralsund ist meine Heimat in Deutschland, wo ich in 3 Wochen dann wieder bin.
Liegt in Mecklenburg-Vorpormmern, was inzwischen auch immer weniger Deutsche kennen


----------



## ink (15. Mai 2008)

Ah ich muss mich ja bei dem Quatsch anmelden, geht ja gar nicht. 

Wat sacht ihr?
http://nesk.bplaced.net/fotos/drache.jpg
So lasse oder noch was ändern?


----------



## Darkflint (15. Mai 2008)

Bei welchem Quatsch?


----------



## ink (15. Mai 2008)

Den Single-Such-Quatsch.
Hab ich ja gar keinen Bock drauf


----------



## Octa (15. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wat sacht ihr?
> http://nesk.bplaced.net/fotos/drache.jpg
> So lasse oder noch was ändern?



Sieht sehr gut aus, nur noch ein bisschen flach.
Wie heißt dieser Begriff für sowas...Shading? 

Ich bewundere die Leute, die selber "Kunst betreiben" (Musik, Zeichnen...in jeglicher Hinsicht), bin da vollkommen unbegabt/unbefleckt und eher so ein "Import Editor", mir fehlts einfach an Geduld und Übung darin.

Als Beispiel zum Import-Editor hier mal ein kleiner Insider von team Fortress 2 (zur Not mal "Meet the Heavy" auf Youtube ansehen, dort wirds erklärt) 






Ich warte übrigens, bis einer auf meinem Thread im Video-Editing-Forum postet, wäre nett, wenn sich da heute noch einer melden könnte.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wat sacht ihr?
> http://nesk.bplaced.net/fotos/drache.jpg
> So lasse oder noch was ändern?



Hast du das einfach so zum Spaß gemacht, oder war das irgendwie ein Auftrag oder so? Technisch natürlich wieder einwandfrei, aber irgendwie spricht es mich subjektiv noch nicht so stark an wie deine anderen Werke.


----------



## ink (15. Mai 2008)

Es war nur zum Spaß.
Van wollte mal was Farbiges.
Es ist auch absolut nicht mein Stil, es hat sehr starken Comic-Charakter.
Ist aber was Neues, hatte ich vorher so noch nie gemacht.
(Nochmal das Original: http://nesk.bplaced.net/fotos/blub4.jpg)

Wenn kommt nochmal n komplettes Bild (mit Szene und allem Zipp&Zapp )
Spawn reizt mich ganz schön 
Is aber scho recht ausgelutscht.
Vielleicht ne Idee?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2008)

Ich geh dann mal Richtung Heimat. Machts gut.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits, ich werde heute nur einen halben Tag hier sein....


----------



## hammet (16. Mai 2008)

Morgen !


Der Herr faule Socke sein. Igor Urlaub haben ab Montag, aber ganzen Tag arbeiten müssen.


----------



## yellowspam (16. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnig, windigen Wien, Freunde der Programmierung!


----------



## Darkflint (16. Mai 2008)

Morgen.
Hoffentlich kommt heute endlich VB6...


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Mai 2008)

Was machst du eigentlich da unten? Praktikum?


----------



## Darkflint (16. Mai 2008)

Jo, Auslandpraktikum als IT-Kaufmann, bzw werd ich hier eher als Informatiker aufgelistet^^
Ist aber nur ein Monat, die Spanier, Norweger, Portugiesen und noch paar Nationen sind alle fuer 3-3.5 Monate hier, bzw 2 Spanier "nur" 2 Monate...aber wir deutsche alle nur einen Monat


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Mai 2008)

Wir gehen halt mit deutscher Ordentlichkeit und Pünktlichkeit und Gründlichkeit an die Arbeit, da reicht ein Monat. *hust*


----------



## Matze (16. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
Und, wie läufts bei euch?


Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Matze hatte irgendwo einen Thread offen, wo er was mit ner Musikdatei bzw einem Song gemacht hat. Da wartete er noch auf Feedback, was nesk ihn nun gegeben hat


Wenn ihr auch mal feadbacken wollt


----------



## Darkflint (16. Mai 2008)

Scheint so, als wenn VB heute immernoch nicht kommen wuerde...maaaan, langweilig -.-
gestern hatte ich wenigsten fuer 2-3h ne Aufgabe...
Und hunger hab ich auch...


----------



## yellowspam (16. Mai 2008)

Dann kauf dir wat zu schnabulieren, is doch sicher ne Pizzeria um die Ecke ^^


----------



## Darkflint (16. Mai 2008)

1.) bin ich auf arbeit, also geht nicht
2.) ne, ist ne industriezone hier.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Mai 2008)

So, ich packs dann mal. Überstunden abfeiern. Machts gut.


----------



## hammet (16. Mai 2008)

Bis in 2 Wochen faule Socke! ^^


----------



## Thodin (16. Mai 2008)

Aloha ihr Freunde des langweiligen gehens.
Ich hab die ersten blauen Flecke und Blasen an den Füssen 
Sport ist halt doch Mord


----------



## yellowspam (16. Mai 2008)

Na? Keiner mehr da, alle schon im WE?

Und ich muss iwede rmal bis 4 arbeiten


----------



## Matze (16. Mai 2008)

Na dann lass ich dich mal nicht alleine sterben


----------



## yellowspam (16. Mai 2008)

Wenigstens einer mit Herz ^^


----------



## Matze (16. Mai 2008)

Tja, und dass obwohl ich urlaub hab...


----------



## Darkflint (16. Mai 2008)

bin auch noch ein weilchen da und langweil mich...


----------



## hammet (16. Mai 2008)

Ich muss bi 17 Uhr arbeiten. Aber ich hab auch Urlaub dann , schön bei den Eltern schnorren


----------



## schutzgeist (16. Mai 2008)

Bin ich die letzte, die um die Uhrzeit noch arbeiten muss


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen Matze, guten Morgen an alle die noch kommen.


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Morgen an Alle, die schon da sind und die noch kommen.
Mal sehen, ob mein VB heute wirklich kommt...


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Ok, wir schließen Wetten ab. Ich sag es kommt 2 Tage bevor du gehen musst.


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Ich wette mal blind, das es an diesen Freitag kommt...


----------



## yellowspam (19. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen aus dem verregneten Wien, Freunde der Programmierung.

Ich wette VB kommt im Laufe des heutigen Tages. ^^


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Hä? Warum sind denn die meisten wieder off? 

Na ja. Fast mir nochmal kurz die VB Geschichte zusammen. Hab da nur mitbekommen, dass Darkflint ein Praktikum macht und irgendwie die Software zum Programmieren fehlt, oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Das wars eigentlich schon. Ich hatte am Anfang meiner Ausbildung auch keinerlei Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, usw....Das war lustig^^. Ich mein es geht auch mit GIMP und Inkscape aber die gefallen mir nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wars da ein bischen anders:

Das ist dein PC, das ist dein Passwort und Account, das ist Linux (hatte ich vorher noch nie), das ist deine Entwicklungsumgebung, das hier sind 7 Bücher a 1000 Seiten... und jetzt programmier was.

Ok, etwas übertrieben, aber so lernt mans ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Da ist dein PC (P4 2 ghz, 512 mb ram, 20 gb hdd), auf dem keine Software installiert ist (du hast nichtmal eine E-Mail), der  auch noch im Flur steht, wo ständig alle vorbeirennen und durchschreien weil sie zu faul sind aufzustehen und in einen anderen Raum zu gehen, da ist dein 20 Jahre alter CRT-Monitor der wahrscheinlich nur noch Schwarz-Weiss darstellen kann . So, jetzt mach uns mal ein paar Flyer, Anzeigen und Verpackungen. 

Ich hab jetzt auch ein bißchen übertrieben, und inzwischen hab ich auch einen anständigen PC/Monitor/Software/E-Mail, aber das hat mich damals ganz schön vom Hocker gehaun.


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich soll dann irgendwie spezielle Aufgaben machen, aber ohne die Programmierumgebung, sprich VB6 in diesem Fall, bin ich zum Nichtstun verflucht^^
Ich bin grad fuer ein Monat (wieso eigentlich nur 1 Monat, alle anderen Nationen machen 3 Monate!) in Italien fuer ein Auslandpraktikum. Infolgedessen soll ich natuerlich auch was machen, und da ich atm in der Schule immer schoen mit VB arbeiten durfte, soll ich das auch hier machen. Nun warte ich seit Montag dadrauf, das mir ein gewisser Bote das Programm bringt, da sie es hier im Betrieb nicht haben. Der hat sich aber kurz davor bei nem Fussballspiel wohl ein Bein gebrochen und so warte ich nun immernoch... (das war letze Woche, wo ich anfangen sollte).
Immer diese Italienier. Die WM gewinnen sie schon nur durchs petzen und wenn sie dann mal spielen, vermasseln sie es auch noch selber....


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Hmm, na dann viel Spaß, ich hoffe du musst für niemanden einen Praktikumsbericht schreiben


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Ich muss jetz schon woechentlich ein kleinen Bericht schreiben und danach dann, nach dem Monat, auch nochmal...


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Und wie sieht dieser Bericht für die letzte Woche aus? ^^


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Moeglichst wenig bis garnicht ueber die Arbeit schreiben *g*
Bei den Berichten gehts ja gluecklicherweise nicht nur um die Arbeit sondern generell um unseren Italien-Aufenthalt, was wir hier so machen und so, gleichzeitig soll es ein Lebenssignal sein^^ Oder wie unser Tutor so schoen vor der Abreise sagte: "Ihr sollt Flexibilitaet und kulturelle Kompetenzen erlenen, die Arbeit ist nur nebensaechlich. Auch wenn es nicht gerade schlecht ist, wenn ihr da auch noch was neues lernt."
Wenn du mir deine Email gibt schick ich dir mal die zwei bisherigen Berichte *g*


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Nicht nötig, hab sowas schonmal bei nem Kumpel erlebt. Da stand auser "ich hab um XX:XX Uhr angefangen und um YY:YY Uhr aufgehöhrt" nichts weiter über die Arbeit drin ^^


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Bei mir steht nicht mal sowas drin^^
Trotzdem wurd ich aus Deutschland bisher nur gelobt fuer meine Berichte^^ Schreiben mir schon nach der ersten Woche zurueck, das ich Praktikum voll bestanden habe aus ihrer Sicht^^


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir steht nicht mal sowas drin^^
> Trotzdem wurd ich aus Deutschland bisher nur gelobt fuer meine Berichte^^ Schreiben mir schon nach der ersten Woche zurueck, das ich Praktikum voll bestanden habe aus ihrer Sicht^^



:suspekt:

Solche Honks ^^^^^^


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Noe, eigentlich nichts^^
Aber ich hab gleich von Anfang an Flexibilitaet und Kulturkompetenz bewiesen, daher^^


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Kulturkompetenz bewiesen


Achso, und in Zahlen? Wie viele Italienerinnen hattest du schon?  ^^^^


----------



## Thodin (19. Mai 2008)

*mal reinfliegt*
*brumms*
*Sachen durch die Gegend wirft*
*Knall*
*Peng*
*alles put macht*
*wieder weg läuft*


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Schon im zweistelligen Bereich? Weil "voll bestanden" nach 2 Wochen....das ist schon sehr positiv .


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> *mal reinfliegt*
> *brumms*
> *Sachen durch die Gegend wirft*
> *Knall*
> ...



Oho! Hier haben wir wohl einen Rockstar


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Moiiinsseeeeen Laaangeweiiiileeee,
es ist 14:33, ein beschissen kalter Tag.

Ex1tus du bist doch Mediengestalter, was wünscht man sich so in nem Vektorpack?

Umfrage
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creative-lounge/313723-vector-pack-pinsel.html


----------



## Thodin (19. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir ists erst 13:44. Ka wo du wohnst


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

privat:Texturen und Muster. 

Wenn ich mir ein Vektorpack hol, dann meisten irgendetwas grungiges oder so Floral Ornaments/Swirls. Denn vor allem für die braucht man Ewigkeiten (in Eigenproduktion) . Und nach der Arbeit wenn ich privat noch was mach, hab ich keine Lust solche Dinger selbst zu machen. Naja und allgemein kann man ja auch nie genug Texturen haben oder?

Arbeit: Grundobjekte

Auf der Arbeit benötige ich eher Grundobjekte, aber wie du schon sagst, schwirren davon schon ziemlich viele im Netz herum die sich nicht großartig unterscheiden.


Nebenfrage: GNU-Lizenz?

PS: pinsel hol ich mir auch ziemlich oft, aber da ist der Bedarf eigentlich auch ziemlich gedeckt.


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir ists erst 13:44. Ka wo du wohnst



Höhr auf! Der Verschwörungsgenerator in meinem linken und rechten Hirnlappen fängt schon wieder an zu jucken ^^


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Ich schreib mal n Tut was das erstellen von den Curly Viechern recht einfach macht.
Jep stell ich dann unter GNU-Lizenz, aber ich glaube dass sich da kaum einer dran
halten wird...

Was brauchst denn so für Grundobjekte?
Tausend verschiedene Herzen & Sterne ? *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich nur Pfeile.


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

hmm, Pfeile?
Davon hab ich genug *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

The shiny Frog?


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Achso, und in Zahlen? Wie viele Italienerinnen hattest du schon?  ^^^^



Das bleibt mein kleines, suesses und feuchtes Geheimnis ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Achja, bevor ich wieder einen neuen Thread aufmache, wie lasse ich den im Illu ein Objekt ausfaden/auslaufen/verblassen?


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Jau, fand ich mal witzig, der macht aber Höllenarbeit.
Ist aber nur ein Ausschnitt aus dem Bild.
Wird ne Art Dschungel-Landschaft um meinen Schriftzug drumherum.

Warum solltest du nicht nen neuen Thread aufmachen, könnte mehrere interessieren. 


Schonmal für dich *g*


----------



## yellowspam (19. Mai 2008)

Na, hat keiner mehr langeweile? ^^

Ich darf grade fehlersuchen in nem Kundenproject..natürlich "obersspannend" , aber da muss man durch


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Ich darf an nem Programm für nen Datenbankdaten (^^) Vergleich planen.


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Guten morgen aus dem verregneten Wien, Freunde der Programmierung.
> 
> Ich wette VB kommt im Laufe des heutigen Tages. ^^



Nunja...du hast die Wette gewonnen...und verloren.
Die DVD ist grad angekommen (obwohl ich nur CD-Laufwerke habe  Aber hatten ein externes DVD Laufwerk hier noch^^), ABER...ist es VS2005, nicht VB6 
Muss ich halt da durch xD


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

So, Meeting vorbei.

Danke nesk. Ich probier mal deine Minitut. Ich sag dann obs klappt, oder ob ich wieder zu begriffsstutzig bin. Im Moment hab ich es anders gelöst.


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Jo, probiers mal


----------



## yellowspam (19. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Nunja...du hast die Wette gewonnen...und verloren.
> Die DVD ist grad angekommen (obwohl ich nur CD-Laufwerke habe  Aber hatten ein externes DVD Laufwerk hier noch^^), ABER...ist es VS2005, nicht VB6
> Muss ich halt da durch xD



Yeah, besser als ein Stein auf den Schädel. ^^
Und nun da ich die Wette gewonnen habe werde ich meinen Gewinn einstreifen. 

Gentlemen. ab heute werdet ihr mich nur noch "Betty" nennen..hmmm..ja Betty...


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Yeah, besser als ein Stein auf den Schädel. ^^
> Und nun da ich die Wette gewonnen habe werde ich meinen Gewinn einstreifen.
> 
> Gentlemen. ab heute werdet ihr mich nur noch "Betty" nennen..hmmm..ja Betty...



:suspekt: Was hast du gewonnen, ne Geschlechtsumwandlung?


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Oder n Besuch von Dr Cox.
Pfüt Pfüüt, zisch ab Betty


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Da fällt mir ein, ich hab Scrubs letzten Samstag verpasst 
Kann mir jemand sagen was dran kam?


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe, die Unterschiede zwischen VB6 und VS05 sind nicht so sehr gravierend, das ich gleich alles neu lernen muss xD


----------



## yellowspam (19. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> :suspekt: Was hast du gewonnen, ne Geschlechtsumwandlung?



Nein, aber dadurch das ich die Wette gewonnen habe, muß ich meine Macht demonstrieren und euch dazu zwingen mich "Betty" zu nennen ^^

Kennt ihr das Zitat nicht? Ist von "KungPow" ^^ 
Naja..jedenfalls darf ich mit recht behaupten die Reinkarnation der Vorraussicht zu sein ^^


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Ja ja, sein du nur Reinkanation von sonstwem, aber ich bin die *42*!


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Geht mal lieber auf meine Fragen ein xD


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Danke nesk, mit ein bißchen Anstrengung des Denkapparillos hat es gut geklappt.


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Geht mal lieber auf meine Fragen ein xD



Welche Frage? Wenn du den Unterschied von VB 5 und 6 meinst, war das nicht gerade als Frage deutlich. Hmm... keine Ahnung! Versuchs doch mal mit Google -> "VB 5 6 Unterschied" oder sowas


----------



## ink (19. Mai 2008)

Ex1tus: Hätt ich auch nicht anders erwartet.
Wo hat es denn n bissl gehangen?
(So für mich, für die Tutorials )


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

5->6 waere wohl nicht das Problem, aber ich rede hier von Basic6-->Net 2005


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Oh, achso. Da dürften die Unterschiede wohl größer sein


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hab nebenbei noch was anderes gemacht . Aber mit ein paar Pfeilen wäre das noch einfacher zu verstehen.


----------



## Darkflint (19. Mai 2008)

Erster Blick rein: Hilfe xD
Da gibts ja garkeine Gemeinsamkeiten mehr mit VB6 xD


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal. Bis Morgen Freunde des Mondes!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag Freunde der Sonne ^^.


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Tag Freunde der Sonne ^^.



Hey! Hier werden keine Sprüche geklaut.
Und jetzt richtig:
Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hey! Hier werden keine Sprüche geklaut.



Laufen die nicht unter der GNU-Lizenz? ^^


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Nein, die laufen unter der WDMSKBIDDP - Lizenz.



> WDMSKBIDDP = Wenn du meine Sprüche klaust, bügel ich dir deinen Peni_s


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Irgendetwas mit "P" wurde anscheinend zensiert......


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt ists richtig...


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

Wah, das geht ja garnicht mit VS2005 xD Wie kann ich da denn ueberhaupt ein Forumular erstellen, wo ich dann die Buttons draufknalle? xD

Achja, morgen^^


EDIT: Ah, okay, die form hab ich jetz gefunden...


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Ich find...mmmhh bügeln ein bißchen zweideutig.


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Nein, ich meine es nicht zweideutig: Bügeln mit einem heißen Bügeleisen!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Und mit sowas verbringst du deine Freizeit.....Naja, jedem das seine.


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Tja, wenigstens klaute von denen keiner meine Sprüche mer ;-]


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

Krank seit ihr ja schon immer gewesen xD


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Aua!

http://www.seitseid.de

Besserwissen ftw!


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

Damit hab ich wirklich meine Probleme^^ Hab den Link schon paarmal vorgehalten bekommen


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Ha ha, du weißt doch dass ich den auf der Arbeit nicht anklicken kann...


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

Der galt ja auch mir behaupt ich mal


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Ok, achso ^^


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

^^

Hm, seh ich das richtig, das "Caption" bei VS05 abgeschafft wurde und die Beschriftung von Buttons etc jetzt generell ueber "Text" lauft?


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung, ich programmier in Java!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Und ich garnicht ^^.

Wir hatten mal in der Schule VB, aber das war nix .


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

In der Schule haben wir auch VB, eben VB6. Aber hier hab ich nun VS2005...


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2008)

hahahaha
Moin Leute

Ich bügel deinen...hahahaha ich kann nicht mehr.
You saved the day!


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

Man man, hab es mir ein bisschen einfacher vorgestellt, einen Taschenrechner zu en, der mehr als nur eine Operation in einer Rechnung kann xD


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> hahahaha
> Moin Leute
> 
> Ich bügel deinen...hahahaha ich kann nicht mehr.
> You saved the day!



Ich überleg die ganze Zeit ob mir das vielleicht gefällt . 

Ach, hier noch ein Video für alle Microsofthasser: Ballmer wird fast geowned.


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2008)

Probieren geht über studieren *g*


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Freut mich, dass meine Anwesenheit wenigstens einem Freude beschert 

Ex1tus! Du Ferkel ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

@ nesk: übernimmst du die Verantwortung? ^^

@ matze: du hattest doch die Idee, nicht ich. Ich wäre da im Leben nicht drauf gekommen. Ich glaub ihr dürft euch die Verantwortung teilen.


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Ich wollte dir DROHEN, nicht dich GEIL MACHEN! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Was du wolltest und was es bewirkt sind zwei verschiedene Sachen, da kann doch ich nix dafür. "Und jetzt fang an zu bügeln und sei ruhig! Später darfste vielleicht auch mal kochen und putzen!" ^^^^


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2008)

*lol*
Welche Verantwortung?
Ich trage keine Verantwortung für sexuelle Vorlieben anderer.

Jedem das Seine 

Matze: Man steckt nicht drin was?! *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> *lol*
> Welche Verantwortung?
> Ich trage keine Verantwortung für sexuelle Vorlieben anderer.





			
				nesk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probieren geht über studieren *g*



War das keine Empfehlung? 

Außerdem kannst du dich nicht aus der Vorbildfunktion herausreden.


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Ich geh etz erstmal Mittag machen... ja ja, ich weiß , wir haben gleich halb 5, aber ich hatte viel zu tun


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit. Was gibt es denn?


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2008)

Welche Vorbildfunktion? :suspekt:

Guten Hunger Matze


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Bin doch dein Fanboy, und wenn Fans ihren Lieblingen nicht nacheifern, bzw. ihre Aussagen befolgen würden, wo kämen wir denn da hin? Die ganze Wirtschaft würde zusammenbrechen.

Außerdem bist du älter.


----------



## Darkflint (20. Mai 2008)

Sachtma...koennt ihr mir mal kurz weiterhelfen?^^
hier ist ein Code fuer UPN-Taschenrechner. Bei VB6 muesste das problemlos gehen, aber da ich, wie bekannt, VS2005 habe, geht das so nicht. Bei Proberty Get sagt er mir, das Get mit Property nicht mehr unterstuetzt wird und ich die neuen Deklarations-Syntaxe nutzen soll. Aber wie die heissen, darueber schweigt er sich aus. Und die Hilfe hilft auch nicht wirklich weiter -.-


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem bist du älter.



Ich würde lachen, wenn es jetzt nicht so währe 

Bin zurück übrigens ^^


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Sachtma...koennt ihr mir mal kurz weiterhelfen?^^
> http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_polnat/polnat.html ist ein Code fuer UPN-Taschenrechner. Bei VB6 muesste das problemlos gehen, aber da ich, wie bekannt, VS2005 habe, geht das so nicht. Bei Proberty Get sagt er mir, das Get mit Property nicht mehr unterstuetzt wird und ich die neuen Deklarations-Syntaxe nutzen soll. Aber wie die heissen, darueber schweigt er sich aus. Und die Hilfe hilft auch nicht wirklich weiter -.-



Findest du nicht auch, dass sich das im passenden Forum besser machen würde?


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2008)

Ok du "Fanboy". 
Sei immer zielstrebig, gib dein Bestes, höre erfahrenen Menschen zu und
geh immer brav in die Schule. *g*

Achja, reist du mir auch nach?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ok du "Fanboy".
> Sei immer zielstrebig, gib dein Bestes, höre erfahrenen Menschen zu und
> geh immer brav in die Schule. *g*
> 
> Achja, reist du mir auch nach?



Zielstrebig - ja. Bestes geben - ja. Erfahrenen Menschen zuhören - ja. Brav zur Schule gehen - natürlich. Die Frage ist nur was meine Ziele sind.....

Wohin reist du denn?


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2008)

Ich reise nächsten Monat nach Hannover, danach evtl nach Schweden (bis zum Anfang des Studiums).
btw. N Stalker hab ich mir schon immer gewünscht 

Dein Ziel ist doch klar definiert oder?
In meine Fussstapfen treten *g*


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Dein Ziel ist doch klar definiert oder?
> In meine Fussstapfen treten *g*



Und was ist wenn seine Füße größer sind? :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Mai 2008)

Dann ist es trotzdem leichter. Oder ich lauf auf Zehenspitzen. Also machts gut, ihr mit euren sexuellen Fantasien... wir sehen uns next week.


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2008)

Dann ist das 42 Matze, dann ist es 42.

Schönen Feierabend und so weiter


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Ok, hab verstanden...
Es wäre aber wenigstens mal ne 21 wenn jemand auf meine beschi**ene Java Frage antworten würde, ich will nämlich auch endlich heim


----------



## ink (20. Mai 2008)

Müsste doch sowas sein *g*
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/2D-Graphics-GUI/GeneralPath.htm

Verdammt vergessen.

```
import java.awt.Canvas;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.geom.GeneralPath;
import java.awt.geom.Rectangle2D;
import java.util.Vector;

import javax.swing.JApplet;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class ManyGeneralPath extends JApplet {
  DrawingCanvas canvas;

  public static void main(String[] a) {
    JFrame f = new JFrame();
    ManyGeneralPath path = new ManyGeneralPath();
    path.init();
    f.getContentPane().add(path);
    f.setDefaultCloseOperation(1);
    f.setSize(650, 250);
    f.setVisible(true);
  }

  public void init() {
    Container container = getContentPane();
    JPanel panel = new JPanel();
    canvas = new DrawingCanvas();
    container.add(canvas);
  }

  class DrawingCanvas extends Canvas {
    Vector generalPaths;

    GeneralPath selectedGPath = null;

    Rectangle2D boundingRec = null;

    int selectedRule = GeneralPath.WIND_NON_ZERO;

    boolean drawNoFill = false;

    public DrawingCanvas() {
      setBackground(Color.white);
      setSize(400, 200);
      generalPaths = new Vector();

      GeneralPath gp1, gp2, gp3, gp4, gp5, gp6, gp7, gp8;

      gp1 = new GeneralPath();
      gp1.moveTo(50, 10);
      gp1.lineTo(70, 80);
      gp1.lineTo(90, 40);
      gp1.lineTo(10, 40);
      gp1.lineTo(50, 80);
      gp1.closePath();
      generalPaths.addElement(gp1);

      gp2 = new GeneralPath();
      gp2.moveTo(120, 20);
      gp2.lineTo(180, 20);
      gp2.lineTo(120, 80);
      gp2.lineTo(180, 80);
      gp2.closePath();
      generalPaths.addElement(gp2);

      gp3 = new GeneralPath();
      gp3.moveTo(220, 20);
      gp3.lineTo(280, 20);
      gp3.lineTo(280, 60);
      gp3.lineTo(240, 60);
      gp3.lineTo(240, 40);
      gp3.lineTo(260, 40);
      gp3.lineTo(260, 80);
      gp3.lineTo(220, 80);
      gp3.closePath();
      generalPaths.addElement(gp3);

      gp4 = new GeneralPath();
      gp4.moveTo(310, 20);
      gp4.lineTo(380, 20);
      gp4.lineTo(380, 80);
      gp4.lineTo(320, 80);
      gp4.lineTo(320, 10);
      gp4.lineTo(340, 10);
      gp4.lineTo(340, 60);
      gp4.lineTo(360, 60);
      gp4.lineTo(360, 40);
      gp4.lineTo(310, 40);
      gp4.closePath();
      generalPaths.addElement(gp4);

      gp5 = new GeneralPath();
      gp5.moveTo(50, 120);
      gp5.lineTo(70, 180);
      gp5.lineTo(20, 140);
      gp5.lineTo(80, 140);
      gp5.lineTo(30, 180);
      gp5.closePath();
      generalPaths.addElement(gp5);

      gp6 = new GeneralPath();
      gp6.moveTo(120, 180);
      gp6.quadTo(150, 120, 180, 180);
      gp6.closePath();
      generalPaths.addElement(gp6);

      gp7 = new GeneralPath();
      gp7.moveTo(220, 150);
      gp7.curveTo(240, 130, 280, 160, 300, 140);
      gp7.lineTo(300, 180);
      gp7.quadTo(260, 160, 220, 180);
      gp7.closePath();
      generalPaths.addElement(gp7);

      gp8 = new GeneralPath();
      gp8.moveTo(360, 100);
      gp8.lineTo(360, 200);
      gp8.lineTo(400, 140);
      gp8.lineTo(320, 120);
      gp8.lineTo(400, 180);
      gp8.lineTo(320, 180);
      gp8.closePath();
      generalPaths.addElement(gp8);
    }

    public void paint(Graphics g) {
      Graphics2D g2D = (Graphics2D) g;

      for (int i = 0; i < generalPaths.size(); i++) {
        if (drawNoFill) {
          g2D.draw((GeneralPath) generalPaths.elementAt(i));
        } else {
          g2D.fill((GeneralPath) generalPaths.elementAt(i));
        }
      }
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Danke, aber leider nicht das richtige. Was is suche ist da komplizierter.
Ich muss nämlich irgendwie einen Kreisbogen hinbekommen, der immer einen Radius von 200 hat und eine lLänge von 84 hinuter reicht. Das heißt ich müsste einen Java2D.arch(...) benutzen. Den gibts aber in einem GneralPath nicht...


----------



## Matze (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich werde dann mal einen Homerun machen, kein Kopf mehr zum denken.
PeaZz und bis morgen Freunde des Mondes*.

*(Ja, auch der steth unter der WDMSKBIDDP - Lizens)


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne...
und wieder eines 3-fach Posts...


----------



## yellowspam (21. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem verregneten Wien, Freunde der Programmierung.


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Freunde der Programmierung.



Muss ich dein Ding auch erst einem heißen Eisen aussetzen?  ;-]


----------



## yellowspam (21. Mai 2008)

:suspekt: Du bist komisch...^^


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Nö, nur konsequent  ^^


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Schonen guten Morgen Freunde des Spams,
endlich wieder sonnige Gruesse aus Italien, nachdem es hier 4 Tage am Stueck geregnet hat xD


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Schonen guten Morgen Freunde des Spams



Sagt mal, wollt ihr alle heute Abend eine Flunder-Nudel haben?


----------



## yellowspam (21. Mai 2008)

Das rührt wahrscheinlich daher, dass keiner Angst vor dir hat ^^

Und selbst wenn du deine Flachnudel-Drohung wahrmachen würdest..bis du in wien bist und mein Büro gefunden hast, bin ich schon zuhause


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Ich weiss garnicht, was du hast :angel:


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Hmm, na ja, da erkennt man wenigstens die kreativen Köpfe ;-]


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Mangelt es bei dir etwa an Kreativitaet?


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube ich gebe es langsam auf mit euch .

Mal was anderes, wenn jemand zu meiner Frage HIER
einen Tipp hat, dass wäre sehr nett. Ich komm einfach nicht richtig weiter


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Sry, da kann ich auch nicht helfen.
Muss mich ja selber erstmal mit VS2005 weiter auseinandersetze, fuer Java ist im Moment kein Platz


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Hätte ja sein können, dass hier jemand beim mathematischen Teil helfen kann...


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Passe, ist mir zu hoch^^


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Malzeit
Immernoch dein Problem Matze?


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Yo. Aber es hat ENDLICH mal jemand auf den Thread reagiert *freu*, auch wenns nicht geholfen hat...


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Noch nicht Matze, noch nicht!


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, du hast Recht, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft... und ich hab inzwischen so viel davon, dass ich gerade mit ner Straßenlaterne Fechten übe :suspekt:...


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Yeah, darf ich mich anschliessen wenn ich meine Yoga-Übungen fertig habe?


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Yo, aber beeil dich. Inzwischen hab ich schon so viel Ruhe, dass ich meinen 2 Schwerter-Stil mit Stahlträgern Millimetergenau Perfektioniere...


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Das ist noch nichts: Ich bin so ruhig wie die Gemeinde in Kirche nach einem Furz des Pastors.


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Ihr habt echt Langeweile xD


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

^^ ^^ 
hahaha, den muss ich mir merken! ^^

Mal ne andere Frage. Kennt sich von euch noch jemand in Mathe aus?
Ich habe einen Kreismittelpunkt, den Radius und 2 Punkte auf der Kreislinie. Wie bekomme ich jetzt herraus, wie viel Grad der Winkel zwischen den Punkten hat?


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

hehehe
Das Schweigen im Walde.
Ich würds so machen: Strecke zwischen den beiden Punkten messen, durch den
Kreisumfang teilen, Ergebnis nochmal durch 360°


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Bevor ich mich daran noch weiter versuche, stimmt das auch ?


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Es ist sehr kompliziert und mit ner Gleichung definitiv machbar, aber da ich nichts weiß, weder Umfang noch Position/Distanz der Punkte würd ich so drauf tippen.


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Umfang, Position sind gegeben, Entfernung also errechenbar. Ich versuchs einfach mal.


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Still, stiller, Langeweilethread. Oh man, alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Ne, aber keiner kann mit der Mathematik was anfangen^^
Aber naja, ich komm auch nicht weiter mit meinem Problem^^


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Es stagniert, sagt bitte der Wirtschaft nichts davon... *panik*


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt wuesste, was stakniert heisst


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Verflucht vertippt, es heißt natürlich staGniert und heißt soviel wie: sich stauen, stocken, sich festfahren


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Stagniert kenn ich, aber du hast ja halt stakniert geschrieben


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Es stagniert, sagt bitte der Wirtschaft nichts davon... *panik*



Und wie kommt der Herr jetzt wieder dazu ? ^^


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Kann nicht reden.....muss Wirtschaft retten.....*wegrenn*


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Also entweder willst du uns damit sagen, dass du keine Zeit hast hier zu schreiben, sondern arbeiten musst oder du veranlasst mich wieder eine meiner geliebten Verschöwungen auszudenke.... ähh auf zudecken ^^


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Hm, und was sind nun wieder Verschoewungen?


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

*schnelldurchrenntDarkflintneOhrfeigefürseinKlugscheis_sertumdalässt*
Hilfe, es ist alles aus....oh Gott....*flitz*


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

*sich schnell genug duckt*
Aetsch


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

*ebenfallsDarkflintEineOrfeigeVerpassenUndNochNachträglichDenPenisBügelUndNeskHinterherrenAusAngstEtwasZuVerpassen*


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

*mitMatzeverbindumeingewaltigesKamehamehaerzeugenzukönnenumdieWirtschaftunddasSystemzuretten*


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

-cheat 1
-godlike


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

*kurzvorbeifliegumDarkflintzusagendasPunkbustereingeschaltetistundernunvomServergebanntwird*


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Auch gut, kann mir keiner mehr meinen  buegeln


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

Der wurde schon gebügelt *owned* *g*


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

*ZeitNutzDieUnsDasKaMeHaMeHaVerschaftHatUmDragonballsZuSuchenUmVomDrachenZuWünschenDassWirtschaftGerettetUndWirWiederMitLeerzeichenArbeitenKönnen*


----------



## ink (21. Mai 2008)

*LeerzeichensindvölligüberbewertetbzwistaberabgefahrendassdumitleeremRaumarbeitest*


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Der wurde schon gebügelt *owned* *g*



Noe, das wurde ja noch von Godlike verhindert. Erst nachdem ich den Cheat aktiviert hatte, wurde ich gebannt. Ergo, bin ich in Sicherheit und unverletzt *powned*


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Genauvölligüberbewertetgenauwiesatzzeichenalsozeigeichhiermaleinenwikipeiatextüberleerzeichenohneleerzeichen:suspekt:

InantikenTextenwareineTrennungderWörternichtüblichDiedichteAnordnungdesTexteszwangdenLeserzursorgfältigenundindenmeistenFällenlautenLektüreErstim7JahrhundertwurdedieWortteilungeingeführtDieklarenWortabständeerleichtertendaschnelleErkennenundVerstehenderTexteJohannesGutenbergkanntenureinenrichtigenWortabstandDenRandausgleichderZeileninseiner42zeiligenBibelerzielteermitHilfeverschiedenbreiterBuchstabenDerguteWortabstandentsprachdemInnenraumdeskleinennAnihmorientiertensichvonnunandiegutenSchriftsetzerDieErfindungderSchreibmaschinebrachteeinenweiterenWortabstandErentsprachderimmergleichenBuchstabenbreiteundließdasGefühlfürdenrichtigenZwischenraumverschwindenJanTschicholdderErneuererderTypografiedes20JahrhundertsgriffdiemittelalterlicheIdeedesgutenWortabstandswiederaufSeinBiografWernerLemkeberichtetdassTschicholdkleineFlorpapierstückcheninseinerGeldbörseaufbewahrteumdieBuchstabenundWortabständeidealauszugleichenwodiefeinstenSpatienderSchriftsetzernichtausreichtenDementsprechendsolltebeiDrucksachenaufdengutenWortabstandgeachtetwerdenDennzugroßeWortabständeerzeugenwiederpräraffaelitischeBuchkünstlerWilliamMorrissagtHässlichesichwindendeweißeLinienimTextdiesenkrechtoderschrägzudenZeilenverlaufenInderbilderreichenSprachederBuchdruckerheißtdiesertypografischeFehlerGießbach




Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Noe, das wurde ja noch von Godlike verhindert. Erst nachdem ich den Cheat aktiviert hatte, wurde ich gebannt. Ergo, bin ich in Sicherheit und unverletzt *powned*



Tja, nur blöd dass ich kein Cyberfreak bin und es in der Realität keine Cheats gibt ;-]


----------



## Darkflint (21. Mai 2008)

Nur Bloed, das wir beide nur ueber die Virtualitaet mit einander zu tun haben und du mir im RL mein Ding nicht buegeln kannst


----------



## Matze (21. Mai 2008)

Ich haub dann mal ab. Bis vieleicht Freitag Freunde des Mondes.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Darkflint (22. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne...achne, hatten wir schon glaub ich? Egal.
Na wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Matze (22. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre dir echt verbunden wenn du nicht meine Sprüche klaust. Langsam nervt das wircklich!


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem bewölkten Wien, Freunde der Programmierung.


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

PeaZz-in Ladys.
Oh man, Freitag und so viel Stress...


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre froh wenn ich was zutun hätte, das backupband einlegen ist in max. 5 min. erledigt und das Aquarium putzen dauert auch nur max. 1h, bis 14.00 Uhr wirds extrem zäh..würde liebend gerne was programmieren....


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß was du meinst, ich hätte auch gern, dass ihr mit dem "Freunde der..." Zeug aufhöhrt, aber man bekommt ja nie dass was man will. Ich glaub nicht, dass du mit mir heute tauschen willst. Am Mittwoch war ich 9 Stunden lang nur am Rechnen und Formeln zusammenschrauben. Und jetzt darf ich die Grafiken noch programmieren...


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Oh..ich wusste ned das dich auch das "Freunde der Programmierung" stört..sry...kommt nicht mehr vor....9 Stunden formeln und rechnen, was hast den Berechnen müßen?


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/rich-...dius-im-generalpath-kombinieren-dringend.html

Hab inzwischen alle möglichen Punkte, Längen und Abstände berechnet. Nur das wichtigste Fehlt, die Zahl, um welchen Winkelgrad der Bogen sich weiterbewegt.


----------



## Darkflint (23. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen allesamt.
Na, wie gehts uns denn heute so?


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/rich-...dius-im-generalpath-kombinieren-dringend.html
> 
> Hab inzwischen alle möglichen Punkte, Längen und Abstände berechnet. Nur das wichtigste Fehlt, die Zahl, um welchen Winkelgrad der Bogen sich weiterbewegt.



Cool, und was macht das Programm wenns fertig ist?


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Das ist nur eine Zeichnung eines Medizinischen Geräts für ein größeres Programm, welches unter anderem diese Zeichnung darstellen kann.
Der Klasse, welche die Zeichnung repräsentiert kann man verschiedene Parameter mitgeben. In der Klasse wirde die Zeichnung erstellt und übergeben, sowie einige andere Dinge wie z.B Anschlusstellen für andere Zeichnungen, Star-Punkt usw.

Die Schwirigkeit ist, dass die Zeichnung meist sehr Variabel ist. Von Zeichnung zu Zeichnung ist die Anzahl Variabler Entfernungen Unterschiedlich. Blöderweise ist es hier besonders schwierig, da nicht mehr nur gerade Strecken dran kommen. Und zur Krönung, darf noch alles drehbar und skallierbar sein.

Puh, mein Kopf ist jetzt schon wieder voll...


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Ok, das heißt du beschäftigst dich gerade mit Grafikprogrammierung, bereich 3D, der übelsten Sorte? ^^


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Nicht ganz, noch ist alles 2D, torzdem sau schwer wenn mans noch nicht so oft gemacht hat. Na ja, beschäftigen, ist weng lässig ausgedrückt. Einziger Vorteil ist, dass ich weiß wie die Grafik-Engine funktionert, da die auch selbstgeschrieben ist ^^. Spätestens Montag muss alles sauber funktionierend bei unserem Kunden sein...


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Hört sich jedenfalls cool an, und alles in Java? Ist das ne Webapplikation oder ne "richtige Software" ^^

Ich weiß das klingt blöd, aber diese Grafikengine...die enthält ja eigentlich nur die Funktionen/Methoden und Variablen um Grafiken zurendern,berechnen, auf den Bildschrim zuzeichnen,etc..liege ich mit meiner vermutung richtig?


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Yo, alles in Java. Ein richtiges Programm natürlich, läuft bei unserem Kunden in Deutschland und den USA.

So ungefähr, nur ist bei unsrer noch Skallierung, Rotation und Transfommation dabei. Beim Rendern... na ja, das Antialising stammt aus Java, aber ich bin grad mal 1 1/2 Jahre in meiner Ausbildung


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Und da schreibst du schon Grafikengines?!

Alter Schwede, bin jetzt 10 Monate in meiner Lehre und kann gerade mal ein bisschen C# (leider Gottes machen wir nur webapplikationen...).


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Und da schreibst du schon Grafikengines?!



Aber du darfts dir jetzt keine Unreal 3 Effekte vorstellen ^^. Ist schon alles aufs nötigste reduziert . Aber ich kann dir ja mal ein Kartenspiel schicken, dass ich letztes Jahr mal zur Übung geschrieben habe


----------



## Darkflint (23. Mai 2008)

Ich bin jetz auch bei 1.5 Jahren und kann lediglich Pascal gut und VB6 ein wenig...
Liegt aber wohl dadran, das ich keine Fachinformatikerausbildung sondern Informatikkaufmann-Lehre mache...leider.


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Cool, Email kommt per pn..^^ Mein Schere,Stein,Papier-Game kennst wahrscheinlich schon ^^

Und das Spiel baut auf der Engine von dir auf?


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Nö, die Engine ist nur für CRD Zeichunungen , ich glaube du stellst dir darunter ein bischen zu viel vor.
Als ob ich die Zeit hätte, für Games Grafik-Engines zu schreiben ^^.
Des Spiel kennst du vieleicht, ist TribalTrade aus FFVIII.


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

> Nö, die Engine ist nur für CRD Zeichunungen , ich glaube du stellst dir darunter ein bischen zu viel vor.



Achso..ok, verstehe.

Nun ich bin ned davon ausgegangen dass es sich dabei um ne Ober-Affen-Titten-Geile Grafikengine handelt, aber ich dachte du hast das Kartenspiel geschrieben um für deine Engine zu üben. ^^



> Als ob ich die Zeit hätte, für Games Grafik-Engines zu schreiben .



Du nicht...^^..aber ich, nur versuche ich ne Physikengine zu coden.



> Des Spiel kennst du vieleicht, ist TribalTrade aus FFVIII.



Sagt mir ned viel. ^^


----------



## Darkflint (23. Mai 2008)

Mir aber, hat auch suechtig gemacht^^


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Einer wenigstens ^^.
Wenn du es auch willst, dann soll yellowspam es dir weiterschicken. Bei unserer Lamen (lokal bedingten) Internetgeschwindigkeit hat das versenden ewig gedauert...


----------



## yellowspam (23. Mai 2008)

Ich werd mir das Teil mal ansehen, wird noch etwas dauern bis es angekommen ist.

Ich für meinen Teil schreibe grade ein RTS welches im Laborunterricht der berufsschule geboren wurde. Ich will es ca. mitte/Ende August releasen..bin noch nicht sicher ob ich es als quasi Tutorial online stelle oder es unter meinen Freunden einfach verscherbel ^^


----------



## Matze (23. Mai 2008)

Ich hau dann mal ab, bis Montag. PeaZz out!


----------



## yellowspam (26. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien.


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

PeaZz in!
Yeah! Nur noch diese Woche und dann wieder Berufsschule ^^


----------



## yellowspam (26. Mai 2008)

Du auch? Ich bin nächste Woche durchgehend in der BS ^^ en bis zum umfallen, Gott das ist wie, wie..wie was supertolles halt ^^


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Aber dafür halt ne verdammt stressige Woche davor


----------



## yellowspam (26. Mai 2008)

Ich warte noch auf etwas arbeit, aber sonst wirds eh heftig, morgen habe ich Informatiktest in der BS (habe jede Woche fix 1,5 Tage BS) und sollte auch ein Programmierbeispiel abgeben, nur weiß keienr in der Klasse was wir da programmieren sollten ^^


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> nur weiß keienr in der Klasse was wir da programmieren sollten ^^



Schutz im Rudel ... ^^^^


----------



## yellowspam (26. Mai 2008)

Genau, und ich bin das Alphamännchen , SPEZNAZ ^^


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Oh Gott, dann möchte ich nicht wissen was das für ein Rudel ist... ;-]


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Kann ja nichts gutes sein xD

Hm, meine letze Woche in Italien nun


----------



## yellowspam (26. Mai 2008)

Danach musste wieder in die Uni, oder wie?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

So, nach einem halben Tag lang des Rumschießens mit Längen, Koordinaten und Vektoren in meinem Schädel mal ne kleine Pause... nur Dumm dass etz alle weg sind.

Wo ist eigentlich Ex1tus? Ich glaube der hat sich schon zu sehr an sein langes Wochenende gewöhnt ^^


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Ne, Arbeit. Und glaub, ein oder zwei Wochen danach wieder Berufschule.


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Na wenn er auf Arbeit währe, dann währe er hier im Thread ^^


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Mein Post bezog sich auf Yellows Frage^^


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Achso. Na ja, der is sowieso net on, also dachte ich, es traut sich heute mal jemand mich direkt anzusprechen ^^


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Ah ne, lieber nicht, du hast eine so...starke Aura, da vergeht man ja richtig vor Angst


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Ah ne, lieber nicht, du hast eine so...starke Aura, da vergeht man ja richtig vor Angst


Muss mein Aftershave sein...


Yuhu, habe gerade meinen 900sten Beitrag geschrieben ^^


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Spammer. Muss man sonst noch was dazu sagen?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Ach, dass zieht meine Laune heute auch nicht mehr runter


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Ach, echt nicht? Mistiger nochmal, merda xD


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Merda ?

(10 Zeichenfüller)


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Italienisch^^ In Deutschland wird oftmals Merdé stattdessen gesagt, aber richtig heisst es Merda^^


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Wow, da bist du ja auf wircklich durchtriebene weise der Forumszensur entgangen


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Der dt. Begriff dafuer ist zensiert? Gut zu wissen^^
Habs eigentlich nur gesagt, weil sich zuzeit bei mir im Kopf mehr englische und italienische Woerter im Kopf rumtrollen als deutsche und ich auch oefter mal meine Beitraege wieder eindeutschen muss


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

^^
Na viel Spaß dann wieder in Deutschland.
Und ja, das Wort Schei_ße ist zensiert ^^


----------



## Darkflint (26. Mai 2008)

Koennt ich hier eh nicht schreiben, geht nur  EDIT: Okay, mit SS ist es auch gesperrt^^ EDIT AUS 
Und jetz fahr ich nach Hause^^ Hier in Italien


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2008)

Na dann schönen Feierabend. Ich werde hier meine Zeichnungen noch fertig machen müssen...


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

PeaZz in. Und wieder erst Dienstag, aber ein Gefühl wie Donnerstag ...


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander


----------



## Dorschty (27. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Oho!
Ein lang verschollenes Gesicht!


----------



## Dorschty (27. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oho!
> Ein lang verschollenes Gesicht!



Meinst du mich damit? ^^


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn es dich glücklich macht: Ja.
Wenn es dir egal ist und du die Wahrheit höhren willst: Nein


----------



## Dorschty (27. Mai 2008)

Ok.... also nein!


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß, die Wahrheit Schmerzt: Hammet war länger nicht mehr da als du ...


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Naja ich war nur eine Woche nicht da  Hab ja zwischenzeitlich mal was geschrieben 

Urlaub ist leider schon wieder vorbei  Aber wenigstens konnte ich Geschenke abstauben


----------



## Dorschty (27. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß, die Wahrheit Schmerzt: Hammet war länger nicht mehr da als du ...



Ist mir auch ehrlichgesagt schei_ß egal!


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Aber ich hab bald wieder Halburlaub ^^
Wieso Geschenke? Geburtstag gehabt?


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Joa hatte ich ^^ Deswegen hab ich auch den Urlaub genommen.


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Achso, na dann alles gute nachträgleich! Und jetzt, setzt die Partyhüte auf <


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Ich mag dieses ganze Geburtstagsgehabe ned  Ein Geburtstag ist ein tag wie jeder andere im Jahr. Deswegen interssietr micha uch ned, wer mir gratulietr und wer nicht  Aber die Geschenke nehme ich trotzdem dankend mit


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ist mir auch ehrlichgesagt schei_ß egal!



Das heisst nicht schei_sse, das heisst merda! 

@hammert: So ist es richtig^^
@Matze: Anscheinend muessen wir uns heute nicht nur mit einem 2er Dialog begnuegen 

Achja, guten Morge alle^^


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Anscheinend muessen wir uns heute nicht nur mit einem 2er Dialog begnuegen



Juhu!
Trozdem erbärmlich, wenn ich daran denke, was früher in dem Thread los war, aber dazu fehlen noch wenigstens eine der 3 Schlüsselfiguren Mimi,keks und Ex1tus...
Was mag mit ihnen geschehen sein?


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Die haben Angst vorm Herrn der Delfine, auch wenn Meister natürlich nie Angst hat oO


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube, da steckt mehr dahinter...
Nacheinander verschwanden alle, die hier am meisten Gepostet haben... doch ich bin noch hier? Das heißt ich bin der nächste! ...


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Oder der, der hinter alle dem steckt !


----------



## Dorschty (27. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Das heisst nicht schei_sse, das heisst merda!


Verzeihung! Ich werde diesen Fehler nie wieder machen!^^


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Oder der, der hinter alle dem steckt !



Ich wünschte es währe so...


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich wünschte es währe so...



Das ist genau das, was ein Täter sagen würde !

Noch dazu diese Mischung aus der Vergangenheitsform von "sein" und dem Zustand "wahr", sehr misteriös


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

@Dorschty: Gut *g*

Das heisst...ja, ist das denn zu fassen...Matze ist der Taeter?


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube, das ist eine Verschwörung! Merkt ihr nicht, jemand will uns gegeneinander aufhetzen! Das ist doch ihr Plan, die Rivalität zwischen dem Herren der Delfine und dem Dr. Ex1tus ausnutzen!
Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Sie sind dir unterstellt und du willst uns mit deinen posts verwirren und von dir ablenken!
Aber nicht mit mir ! *pühh*


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Merkst du nicht, der Hass mach dich blind, lass dich nicht vom Hass verführen!


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

Aber...aber...der Hass, er gibt mir Macht, reale Macht!


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Er mag dir vieleicht zu Beginn viel Macht geben, aber das Potenzial ist gering. Was bringt dir die Macht, wenn du zu Blind bist um sie für deine Ziele einzusetzen?


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

Woher willst DU denn wissen, das ich zu blind dafuer bin? Vielleicht bist auch DU zu blind, meine Kraft, mein Potenzial zu erkennen!


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Oh doch, ich weis dass nur alzu gut, denn ich gehe den schwierigen Pfad zwischen dem Licht und dem Schatten...


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

Und du wirst scheitern Muahahahaha


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Das hatten sie mir vor Jahren auch schon gesagt, aber ich werde nicht Scheitern, gestützt von dem Hass auf die Regierung und der Weißheit aus den Zelda-Games ...


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Seit wann hegen Gute einen Hass auf die Regierung? Oo


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

1. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich gut bin

2. Regierung = Hass + Korruption + Lügen + Machthunger + Geldgier + Zerstörung



Friede den Hütten, Krieg den Palästen!


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Friede den Hütten, Krieg den Palästen!



Wird ich jetzt pauschal nicht als 100%ig richtig bezeichnen, auch wenn etwas Wahrheit darin steckt


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Was meinst du damit? Danach lebe ich aber.

Und was soll bitte mein Dunkles Geheimnis sein?  Hast du ihn etwa ausgegreaben :suspekt:


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

Frag ich mich auch schon die ganze Zeit.

*Und ich werd neuer Koenig *


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Ist hammet eingeschlafen oder haben sie ihn jetzt auch?

cool, nach meinen Einstellungen sind wir schon auf der 444ten Seite ^^


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

ERST die 444te Seite


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Neee bin ich ned, ich sitz hier nur zufällig auf der Arbeit oO


Dunkles geheimnis? Na dass du der Herr der Illuminaten bist und dass du am Verschwinden der 3 genannten Personen beteiligt/führend bist 
(jetzt mach ich schon in meiner Sig Werbung für nen Buch -.-)


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Dann finde doch mal Beweise!
Ich würde Dr. Ex1tus doch niemals verschwinden lass  mein aller liebster Lieblingserzfeind. [In Errinerung schwelg] Immer wenn wir uns gegenseitig fast erledigt hatten, hat der Andere immer eine Möglichkeit eingebaut, dass der Eine entkommen kann, damit unsere Jagt niemals enden muss[/In Errinerung schwelg].

Na auf das Buch bin ich mal gespannt ^^
Wie währe es mit einem kleinen Auszug oder wenigstens dem Text der hinten drauf steht ;-]


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Guck auf Seite 444 ganz oben in meiner Sig, da is "dunkles Geheimnis" unterstrichelt und mit Amazonwerbung hinterlegt, das mein ich


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Guck auf Seite 444 ganz oben in meiner Sig, da is "dunkles Geheimnis" unterstrichelt und mit Amazonwerbung hinterlegt, das mein ich



Ähhh... Nööö!


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

Bei mir schon^^


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Hmm, muss an der Firewall bei mir liegen.

Na los hammet, wo bleibt den der Auszug ^^?


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

"Bob Lessing, ein junger und erfolgreicher Geschäftsmann, gerät durch ein Mißverständnis ins Visier des skrupellosen Kriminellen Vic Haddock. Dieser verwechselt ihn mit einem kleinen Dieb, der sich mit seiner Beute aus Drogengeschäften aus dem Staub gemacht hat. Vic setzt die hübsche Camille auf Bob an, die ihn verführen und herausfinden soll, wo er das Geld versteckt hält. Nichtsahnend verliebt sich Bob in Camille, muß aber nach dem Mord an seinem Bruder feststellen, daß Camille mehr weiß als ihm lieb ist..."



Da hast du ihn


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Aber da gehts doch gar nicht um mich...


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

Ihr habt ne Meise...


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Da fällt mir doch glatt das Lied von Wizo ein. "Du bist nicht der Mittelpunkt des Universums..." oder so ähnlich ging das hmmm


@nesk kann man dich oder deinen Usertitel mieten? ^^


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

In dem Lied gehts aber um Leute die sich an allem und jedem stören.
Intolerante Leute halt.
Trifft nicht auf Matze zu!


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> In dem Lied gehts aber um Leute die sich an allem und jedem stören.
> Intolerante Leute halt.
> Trifft nicht auf Matze zu!



Sag doch das nicht, da wird der Matze doch gleich wieder traurig 

Mir ging es ja auch um das genannte Zitat allgemein , nicht um den gesamten Liedtext


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

Ich vermiete meinen Körper  

Du kannst doch nicht ein Zitat aus dem Kontext reißen, das geht nicht *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> In dem Lied gehts aber um Leute die sich an allem und jedem stören.
> Intolerante Leute halt.
> Trifft nicht auf Matze zu!



Danke für die Rückendeckung ^^.

@hammet
Ich fühl mich auch gar nicht wie im Mittelpunkt, aber du hast angedeutet, dass du ein dunkles Geheimnis von mir kennst, nur würde ich das jetzt auch gerne wisse... oder hast du ihn ausgegraben :suspekt:


----------



## Adi | tmine (27. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst doch nicht ein Zitat aus dem Kontext reißen, das geht nicht *kopfschüttel*



oh doch das machen viele Leute,... genau so werden Meinungen und Aussagen von Leuten gefälscht, verändert , ...


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Danke für die Rückendeckung ^^.
> 
> @hammet
> Ich fühl mich auch gar nicht wie im Mittelpunkt, aber du hast angedeutet, dass du ein dunkles Geheimnis von mir kennst, nur würde ich das jetzt auch gerne wisse... oder hast du ihn ausgegraben :suspekt:



Das selbe hast du doch vorhin schon gesagt und gefragt? oO
Und ich hab dir vorhin schon ne Antwort drauf gegeben ^^ Und der Text war ja die Beschriebung des Buches, welches mir bei der Amazonwerbung angezeigt wurde.


Ich hab hier garkeine Meinung verfälscht  Keiner mag mich , hallo Keiner! :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Adi | tmine hat gesagt.:


> oh doch das machen viele Leute,... genau so werden Meinungen und Aussagen von Leuten gefälscht, verändert , ...



Klingt nach Bildzeitung ^^


@hammet
Nicht traurig sein, ich habs doch nicht so gemeint...
Komm, ich kauf dir ein Eis und fahr dich zum Spielplatz, aber dann darfst du nicht mehr traurig sein, ok?


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dick und fett, deswegen macht mich es noch trauriger, wenn ich ein Eis esse und zusehen muss wie andere Kinder in die Rutsche passen...


----------



## Adi | tmine (27. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab hier garkeine Meinung verfälscht  Keiner mag mich , hallo Keiner! :suspekt:



lol sorry hab doch nid dich gemeint ... ich war nur grad im Klugscheiss Modus  war n allgemeiner Kommentar


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

Nicht nur Bild ist ein Drecksblatt!

Sei nicht traurig Hammet, so ist das nunmal *g*

Iiih, ich hör grad n 0Electro-Remix von nem Track von Blümchen pfui igitt...
Können die sowas nicht in den Titel schreiben?


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin dick und fett, deswegen macht mich es noch trauriger, wenn ich ein Eis esse und zusehen muss wie andere Kinder in die Rutsche passen...



Dann kauf ich dir eine Karotte und fahr dich ins Fitnessstudio und sorge dafür, dass nur Leute gleichzeitig trainieren, die dicker sind als du 



Schon, aber die Bild ist doch das Flagschiff der deutschen Hirn und Meinungstötenden Zeitungen...


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

Einigen wir uns auf den Axel Springer-Verlag


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Einverstanden!
Wird gleich in *die Liste* aufgenommen ;-]


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dann kauf ich dir eine Karotte und fahr dich ins Fitnessstudio und sorge dafür, dass nur Leute gleichzeitig trainieren, die dicker sind als du
> 
> 
> 
> Schon, aber die Bild ist doch das Flagschiff der deutschen Hirn und Meinungstötenden Zeitungen...



Juhu von den Karotten krieg ich geschärfte Sehkräfte und kann meine Fettleibigkeit noch deutlicher erkennen! Und im Fitnesscenter bin ich die ganze Zeit von dicken wabbeligen Menschen umgeben! Yuhu!  

moep moep 


Zum Glück lese ich keine Bild ^^


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

Gute Idee Matze

Liest hier irgendwer denn wirklich die BIld"zeitung"?!

Will irgendwer meinen Usertitel mieten?
pro 20 Einträge: 7,50 Euro
Sparabo 90 Einträge oder min eine Zeit von 4 Wochen: 30 Euro

Oder meine Sig?
Pro Zeile mit 20 Einträgen: 9,90 Euro
Sparabo 90 Einträge oder min eine Zeit von 4 Wochen: 44,95 Euro


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Gute Idee Matze
> 
> Liest hier irgendwer denn wirklich die BIld"zeitung"?!
> 
> ...




Vorhin haste noch dienen Körper angeboten


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Kann man die Bildzeitung auch lesen  ich dacht, da gibts nur Bilder mit allerhöchstens Untertiteln :suspekt: ^^

Hmm, an deinem Ort währe ich vieleicht interresiert... ^^

Ich glaube ich sollte Teile meines Accounts zum Verkauf anbieten, bei so vielen Beiträgen, gibts Geld...


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Vorhin haste noch dienen Körper angeboten



Er hat keine Titten, das ist dir doch klar, oder?


----------



## Darkflint (27. Mai 2008)

Leider hat dieser merda-Verlag vor einiger Zeit auch die Ostseezeitung uebernommen...das war mal eine so schoene, gut lesbare, praktisch fehlerfreie Zeitung, und nun? Zum Heulen :'(


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Er hat keine Titten, das ist dir doch klar, oder?



Naja is nen Grund aber kein Hindernis oder? Zumal denkt ned jeder an Schweinskram


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja is nen Grund aber kein Hindernis oder? Zumal denkt ned jeder an Schweinskram



Ich denke keinen Schweinekram, ich erfülle nur die Vorgaben der Natur und Evolution


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2008)

Aha ein Vertreter der Evolutionslehre...

Aber ehutzutage ist diese Form der Arterhaltung ja nicht mehr nötig


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2008)

Selbst wenn nicht, ist der Vorgan noch essenziel für mein Überleben.

Es gibt einen Prister in Amerika, der Paaren vorschreibt, mindestens 1 mal am Tag Sex zu haben, weil das die Beziehung festigt...


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2008)

Will keiner auf einem hochwertigem Account werben?

Das geht ja mal voll kontraproduktiv in Richtung Kapitalismus.
Ich muss mich doch voll Vermarkten damit ich einen Platz in diesem System habe


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

PeaZz in.
So, jetzt hab ich aber genug Zeit gelassen, dass sich Leute melden können um ein Teil von nesk's Account zu mieten ^^.


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Guten morgen ihrse alle


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Yeah! Langsam komm ich zum Ende meines Projekts ^^!
Und nur noch 2 mal schlafen und schon ist Freitag ^^!
Und danach 2 Wochen Berufsschule ^^!

Heute mal gute Nachrichten bei mir und bei euch?


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Nix gutes, muss nen Konzept schrieben und in Planung und sowas bin ich ne Null -.- 
Ich will doch nur programmieren *schnief*


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich will doch nur programmieren *schnief*



Das denke ich mir auch immer, wenn ich das Wort Referrat nur höre...


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich ne Aufgabe kriege, dann setz ich mich hin und programmier das, aber wenn es heißt, mach davor ne Planung, schreib nen Pflichtenheft usw usf, dann fällt mir nie was ein, was ich schrieben könnte und im Kopf schwirren nur irgendwelche Codezeilen rum, wie ich das realisieren kann


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Meine Rede. Nur leider geht das Codieren wircklich schneller und einfacher wenn man die Vorarbeit ordentlich gemacht hat. Am besten ich hohl mir dafür einen Sekretär... obwohl doch ne sexy Sekretärin ^^


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Ich könnt mir auch den Matze holen hmmmm *grübel*


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Hmm, wie kommst du darauf, dass ich diene Kriterien erfülle?


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Kriterien: hauptsache ich muss es nicht selber machen



reicht das?


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Da spricht nur noch dagegen, dass ich DICH dazu zwingen werde und selbst Codiere  ;-]


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Hmm dann stehen wir vor einem Problem....

Nehmen wir Dorschty als Sekretär? ^^


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Ok, aber nur solange, bis ich eine "sexy blonde Sekretärin" finde... was meine Freundin wohl dazu sagen wird :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Frag sie doch mal


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Lieber nicht, sonst muss ich noch das Wochenende keusch bleiben


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Davon stribste auch ned  Wäre aba mal interessant zu wissen gewesen


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Davon stribste auch ned


Ohhhh doch ...


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Man man man, Matze du übertreibst wieder 
Also entnehme ich dieser Aussage, dass du dieses Wochenende viel vor hast? ^^


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Ob viel vor oder nicht, dass muss schon mindestens am Wochenende möglichst oft sein, da bin ich und meine Perle uns einig ^^.
Im Ernst, ich hab keine Ahnung was ich das WE am Abend machen soll. Mittags steh ich hinterm Mic.


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Moinsen...
Nur noch 4 Tage und ich flieg wieder zurueck nach Deutschland


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Warum deshalb so traurig?


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Warum deshalb so traurig?



Deutschland?  *pfeif*


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Ich mag das Land, da fühl ich mich zuhause... Das Land, nicht die Regierung und ein Großteil der Menschen, also nicht falsch verstehen...


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Traurig, weil dann mein Italienausflug schon vorbei ist


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich mag das Land, da fühl ich mich zuhause... Das Land, nicht die Regierung und ein Großteil der Menschen, also nicht falsch verstehen...



War ja auch nur nen Scherz 
Deutschland is schon ganz cool, wen man von einigen Dingen absieht


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

@Darkflint
Warst/Bist du eigentlich am Meer?


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Noe, nicht wirklich, auch wenn das eigentlich auch ein Plan war. Einmal bin ich nach Venedig, ansonsten bin ich aus Vicenza nicht herausgekommen.


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Na dann stell ich mir das bei dir eigentlich ziemlich langweilig vor.


----------



## Dorschty (28. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Nehmen wir Dorschty als Sekretär? ^^



Ich glaub ihr seid verrückt?! Den Blödsinn könnt ihr schön selber machen! Wo kommen wir denn hin?!


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Glaub mir Matze, wenn man noch nie woanders als in deutsprachigen Laendern war und auch nie alleine sondern immer mit Familie (oder ganze Klasse), dann ist es trotzdem sehr spannend 
Langweiliger halt ich es, den ganzen Tag am Strand zu verweilen.


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß wie es ist mit Freunden ohne Eltern in einem anderen Land Urlaub zu machen *inErrinerungenSchwelg*...


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Was fuer Freunde? 
Ich hab nicht ohne Grund "alleine" gesagt, Sind zwar noch 3 andere Deutsche in der Gruppe, aber sooviel Kontakt hatten wir nicht, da sie ganz woanders wohnen und arbeiten.


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub ihr seid verrückt?! Den Blödsinn könnt ihr schön selber machen! Wo kommen wir denn hin?!



Ach komm, sei ned so gemein zu uns


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ach komm, sei ned so gemein zu uns



Stimmt, sei nicht so gemein zu uns, sonst sind es wir zu dir! ;-]


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Holla
Whats up guys?
Its time for a riot-act!


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Holla
> Whats up guys?
> Its time for a riot-act!



Dorschty will nicht unser Sekretär sein! Meno, wäre doch nur solange bis ich eine "sexy Blonde Sekretär*in*" gefunden habe...

Wusste gar nicht dass du auf Matle stehst.


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Wer oder was is Matle ?


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wer oder was is Matle ?



Ich meine Heavy Metal


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

EDIT: Achso...wenn es nur das ist...


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Man man man, alle tuns, aber wehe man verdrehts selbst versehentlich mal 2 Buchstaben...


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Ich tus nicht


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Ich rede ja nicht von absichtlichen Fehlern...


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Wieso Metal?


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Its time for a riot-act!



Riot ist meines Wissens nach ne alte Amerikanische Heavy-Metal Band. Wikipedia gibt mir sogar Recht ^^.


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Das meine ich aber nicht 

Lookie Lookie

Englisch-Deutsch Übersetzungen für das Wort "riot":

Aufruhr (der)
Ausschreitung (die)
Krawall (der)
Volksaufruhr (der)
Zügellosigkeit (die) (Ausschweifung)
(wilde) Orgie (die)
Aufstand (der) (Aufruhr, Krawalle)


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Matle-->Mtale-->Mtael-->Mteal-->Metal

hmm 2 Buchstaben ? hihihihi *duck renn weg*


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Ein Erbsenzähler, bewerft ihn mit Pissiors!


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Nichts lieber als das, struller struller struller... ;-]


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ein Erbsenzähler, bewerft ihn mit Pissiors!



Pissoirs !



Hmm ich versteh zwar den Sinn nicht, aber weh tut es trotzdem :X


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Pissoirs !


Arrrgh! Er tut es schon wieder


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Nicht nett, nicht nett.
Er hat es nicht anders verdient!


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Übrigens nesk, dein Werk ist unglaublicherweise bis jetzt von den stillen Meinungsfeigen verschot geblieben und immernoch Platz 1


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch überrascht.
Ich versuche aber ruhig zu bleiben wenn es passiert und nicht ein sattes Stück
aus meiner Tastatur zu knabbern.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich schau, dass ich zum Frühstück n Müsli oder Cornflakes oder sonstwas pseudo-gesundes ess... Frühstpck ist schließlich die wichtigste Mahlzeit des Tages ^^

Mittags versuch ich meistens zum Billa zu schlendern um mir 2 Käseleberkäsesemmeln zu checken oder was für meine Mikrowelle (Gott habe sie seelig!)

Naja... wenn ich dann länger in der Firma bin, kommt dann manchmal nochwas für die Mirkowelle, falls ich daheim bin gibts eventuell was


Aber meistens passierts, dass ich so in die Arbeit vertieft bin, dass ich drauf vergesse etwas essen zu gehn oder ich hab einfach keinen Bock mich zu bewegen -.-
Da kanns dann schon mal vorkommen, dass ich 3 - 4 Tage nichts ess  

Ich bin wahrscheinlich demnächst die erste österreichische Sensation in Sachen, die in Japan täglich passieren XD 
Verhungern durch Computergenuß >.<


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Es gab da mal eine Interresannte Diskussion http://www.tutorials.de/forum/feedback-forum/293854-hall-fame-manipuliert.html
 und auch bei dem Bild Hannover. Da wollte wohl unbedingt jemand das Bild nicht ganz oben haben...


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

@the incredible Leitman
Vieleicht schmeckt seine Tastatur ja gut ^^


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Muss man den leitmann kennen?


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Man bräuchte hier nen Türsteher! *g*


----------



## the incredible Leitman (28. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @the incredible Leitman
> Vieleicht schmeckt seine Tastatur ja gut ^^


lol XD

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das war, aber es war seeeeeeehr krass >.<
Bild mir ein, da war zuletzt n Beitrag, wo jemand erzählt hat er isst in der Früh n Coissant und ne Antwort darauf, dass derjenige da nach bereits einem Tag verhungern würde  

Auf den Beitrag wollte ich eigentlich antworten, aber jetzt passt krasserweise auch wieder XD


----------



## the incredible Leitman (28. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Muss man den leitmann kennen?


logo, klar muss man das ^^


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

War das nicht 5 bis 6 Seiten davor?
Das Problem hab ich auch dass er immer nur bis zu den Seiten springt
die heute erstellt wurden (also zur ersten Seite des heutigen Beitrags)
Nervt a bissl


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bilde mir ein, dass war so an die 20 bis 5 Seiten davor...
Aber stimmt, dass nervt.


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

Hab mal gepetzt


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Da bist du nicht der erste, allein auf der aktuellen Seite


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Sind ne menger Seite dazwischen....
Ich hab das mit den Seiten nur ab und so mal


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Sind ne menger Seite dazwischen....


Das heißt "eine Menge Seiten"!
hehe, fight back


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab das mit den Seiten nur ab und so mal



Außerdem heißt es ab und zu mal!
Muhahahaha!


----------



## ink (28. Mai 2008)

hehe, owned *g*


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Ihr wisst schon, dass es um Buchstabendreher ging? ^^
Und ich habe keinen gemacht


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Aber du hast andere Sprach-/Schreibfehler gemacht Herr Analphabet ;-]


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Pfffft
Da fühl ich mich jetzt erstmal garnicht angesprochen.;-)


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Und warum bellst du dann, getroffener Hund?


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Und warum bellst du dann, getroffener Hund?



Fall mir nicht auch noch in den Rücken -.-


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Ich helf dir doch nur, deine Fehler zu finden, damit du dich besser wehren kannst^^


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Abhärtung, wie? ^^


----------



## Darkflint (28. Mai 2008)

Jo. Einer muss ja machen


----------



## Dorschty (28. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, sei nicht so gemein zu uns, sonst sind es wir zu dir! ;-]



Sag bescheid, wenn ich Angst haben soll Matze! Dann tu ich extra für dich wenigstens so! ^^


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2008)

Hmmm ich bin abgehärtet genug, ich zeigs nur nie


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Tz! Alle abgehauen, ohne tschüss zu sagen


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2008)

Nach glatten 12 Stunden Arbeit sage ich dann mal: Tschüss, bye-bye, peaZz out und bis morgen ^^


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Du Wahnsinneriger, wie lange arbeitest du denn?
Wäre es ned ratsam mal nen bissl schneller zu arbeiten?   


achja und Guten morgen! ^^


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

PeaZz in und schönen guten Morgen.



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Du Wahnsinneriger, wie lange arbeitest du denn?
> Wäre es ned ratsam mal nen bissl schneller zu arbeiten?



Tja, Montag wieder Schule und bis dahin sollte ich ein Projekt und ein Referrat machen - ok.
Dann kam ein Kunde und wollte ein paar von diesen Zeichnungen - verdammt
Gestern die Dinger fertig bekommen - schon wieder zwei neue bekommen...

Da kann ich so schnell arbeiten wie ich will, wenns noch richtig sein soll, hab ich sowieso vorn und hinten keine Zeit... sieht sogar mein Chef ein ^^


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> PeaZz in und schönen guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tztztztz schneller schneller schneller


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin Genossen und Genossinnen.
Ein schöner Donnerstag Morgen und ich hab keine Lust, das 
erste Mal seit Jahren...seltsam


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Lust worauf?


Mir macht das warme Wetter zu schaffen, da macht Konzeptschreiben gleich mal doppelt so viel Spaß -.-


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Arbeiten und Bewerbung schreiben usw...
Dazu kommt noch dass ich den Umzug 
vobereiten muss und mein Leben in Kartons verstaue.

Macht keinen Spaß


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Bewerbung schreiben


Hast du nicht vor kurzem hier verkündet, dass du eine Stelle hast?


----------



## Darkflint (29. Mai 2008)

Pech gehabt 
Moinsen


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Pech gehabt
> Moinsen



Immer diese Schadenfreude...



Naja ich mag nach Hause, hab mir AoC gekauft und das Game macht schon recht Fun ^^


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Matze, ich bin Freelancer.
Nur da ich nach meinem Umzug die meisten Kunden nicht "mitnehmen" kann und
ich auch bald studiere, muss ich wohl oder übel ne Stelle suchen/finden/annehmen.

Weshalb denn Schadenfreude?


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Kaum muss sich Darkflint für seine Aussage rechtfertigen, schon ist er weg ^^^^^^


----------



## Darkflint (29. Mai 2008)

Bezog sich weniger auf das Bewerbungsschreiben (Hammet kam mir dazwischen) sondern das Kartonleben und so, das ganze, was halt kein Spass macht 
Naja, ich muss morgen meine Sachen packen, Samstag gehts zurueck nach Deutschland. Macht auch kein Spass^^


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Na gut, es sei dir verziehen 

Möchte mal kurz Promo für nen Thread von mir machen: Gutes Shoot em up Game mit Coop-Modus

Wenn ihr so ein Game kennt, bitte dazuschreiben.


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Was fällt denn deiner meinung nach alles drunter? muss es unbedingt shoot em up sein?
würde sonst little fighter 2 empfehlen ^^


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Was fällt denn deiner meinung nach alles drunter? muss es unbedingt shoot em up sein?
> würde sonst little fighter 2 empfehlen ^^



Les doch nochmal genau. Hab die Fragestellung doch erweitert und zwar auf alle Games mit Koop für PC, Gamecube, Wii, PS1, PS2, PS3.

Aber mal im Ernst, wer kennt LittleFighter noch nicht? Hab ich und mein Homie schon auf Crazy! durch


----------



## Darkflint (29. Mai 2008)

Lf2 ist einfach nur Kult und geil^^


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Aber für mich langsam ausgelutscht. Kennt ihr sonst keine Koop Games?


----------



## Darkflint (29. Mai 2008)

Auf koop legen die wenigsten games wert
Leider.


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Hmmm KOOP für den PC... (den Rest hab ich ned)

KnicghShift xD, DungeonSiege, Secret of Mana (Seiken Densetsu, SNES)


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Auf koop legen die wenigsten games wert
> Leider.



Leider... 

@hammet
Könntest du das bitte im entsprechenden Thread posten?


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Ein Auto vektorisieren, ist ja nice.


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Ich kenn mich vektorisieren zwar nicht aus, aber ich glaube, der Kerl hat keine Ahnung, was er verlangt, oder?


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Nicht wirklich
Wenn man nur die Umrisse und markante Stellen nachzeichnet würde es noch gehen.
(einfarbig also)
Aber da ist nichts genaues gesagt und ich werd mich für Unentgeltlich nicht aufdrängen


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Nicht wirklich
> Wenn man nur die Umrisse und markante Stellen nachzeichnet würde es noch gehen.
> (einfarbig also)
> Aber da ist nichts genaues gesagt und ich werd mich für Unentgeltlich nicht aufdrängen



"Wann ist dein soziales Jahr eigentlich rum ?"

moep moep


Neee hast schon Recht. Wenn man ned schreibt was man will, hat man eben Pech gehabt


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Es wird mal Zeit dass ich über Tuts nen anständigen Auftrag bekomme.
Für Geld, mit konkretem Plan!


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Ich will dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber ich glaube das wird hier nicht allzuoft vorkommen...


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ja auch nur einen Traum


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Und der wäre?

Der beste Grafiker der Welt werden?
Reich werden?
Viele Frauen haben?
Eine Familie gründen?
Pokemonmeister werden?


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Ne, einen guten auftrag über Tuts zu bekommen 
Aber Pokemonmeister ist auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Aber Pokemonmeister ist auch nicht verkehrt


Nur leider wirst du das nie! Denn dafür musst du erst an mir vorbei, aber du hast keine Chance gegen mein An_al-Fist-Mon ... ^^^^^^^^:suspekt:^^^^^^^^


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Und was ist wenn ich mein Riesen-Schwingelimon raushole? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Dann würde ich es/ihn mit meinem Blonden-Nymphomaninmon ablenken ;-]:suspekt:^^^^
... alias Gina Wild


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Das werd ich dann gekonnt mit meinem Schwuli-Mon austricksen
dann kommt Pika-Pika und bringt den Vibrato-Mon auf Touren


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Fragt sich nur, ob nicht dein Schuli-Mon beim Anblick meines Titti-Mon zu einem Hetro-Mon mutiert. Ansonsten bringe ich sie alle zu kotzen mit dem hässlichen Unshaven-Mon ^^


Weiß einer von euch, ob man Ubuntu-Studio gefahrlos neben XP installieren kann?


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Nö weiß ich ned.


Und ihr sied doch etwas fixiert....

Boar is das waaaaaarmmmmmmm


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Boar is das waaaaaarmmmmmmm


Boar ist die Klimaanlage die auf mich zeigt kühl... ;-]




hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und ihr sied doch etwas fixiert....



Falsch, wir schämen uns nur nicht, uns nicht zu unterdrücken :suspekt:^^


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

kennt eigentlich wer nen gutes c++ tutorial? also sowas in richtung software programmieren (also kein c++ in 21 tagen oder sowas, sondern eben ein richtiges how-to ^^)
ich e ja in java und will mich mit c++ beschäftigen, und da die doch sehr ähnlich sind man klaut ja voneinander ^^) würd ich mich mal an sowas setzen anstatt mir die grundlagen stundenlang durch zu pauken. was ich natürlich machen werde, aba eben nur zwischendurch


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Auf der Seite des Verlags Galileo Computing von dem auch "Java ist auch eine Insel" vertrieben wird ist glaube ich auch noch ein OpenBook zu C++. Genauer kann ich nicht nachschauen, ist bei mir gesperrt, aber versuchs mal hier: http://www.galileocomputing.de


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Muhar, 15 Stimmen immernoch 5er Durchschnitt, ich bin entzückt *g*


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Hab ich auch grad gesehen... und war überrascht! Wo sind die Hater?

Hah, hab die Lösung für mein Ubuntu-Studio Problem: Wubi !


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Hmm finde da nur was zu "c". aber die Insel war ja auch ne Zusammenfassung von Grundlagen, und sowas hab ich ja schon. Wollte nur mehr was anwendungsorientiertes haben. Halt sowas wie "wie programmiere ich einen Texteditor" und da halt sachen die auch was her machen also keinen Taschenrechner oder sowas ^^
Ich weiß, es is Vorkauen, aber ich kann von sowas gut lernen (habs früher bei Delphi immer benutzt).


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich auch grad gesehen... und war überrascht! Wo sind die Hater?



Gebt mir den Link!! ^^


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Ist doch hier im Forum ^^:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/314700-winxp-linux-fragen.html


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Ähm ich dachte eigentlich, dass man an meinem Quote erkennt, welchen Link ich meine ^^


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Hä? Für was willst du jetzt den Link?


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Na ihr habt euch doch gewundert, dass noch niemand das Bild schlecht bewertet hat, da dachte ich mir, hey ich reisse mal nen Witz und lass mir den Link zum Werk geben um damit anzudeuten ich würde jetzt schlecht bewerten.


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

So schnell bist du noch nie nen Account losgeworden Freundchen


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> So schnell bist du noch nie nen Account losgeworden Freundchen



Wenn du wüsstest 

Aber ich glaub, ich hatte mir das gestern schon angeguckt (hab aba vergessen was es war ^^). Aber ich hab bis jetzt noch ned unter 3 Punkten bewertet, also keine Angst :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Auch 4 wäre gemein, denn noch steht er auf glatten 5 ;-)


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Man seid ihr alle still geworden , is ja richtig langweilig hier


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab ja die ganze Zeit gewartet, hatte doch den letzten Post


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Heißt ja auch Langeweile der Thread


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Wäre aber schon ein besch_issen sinnloser Thread, wenn der nur da ist, dass alle auf Posts warten um sich zu Langweilen ^^^^


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Yeah, ich mach das immer, von 21 bis 7 Uhr


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Wann bist du dann eigentlich mal länger als 1 Stunde off 
Also gestern warst du gegen 8 auch nicht mehr hier


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

lol
Ich bin relativ lange off


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Stimmt, meistens von 7 bis 10  oder immer mal ne halbe Stunde zwischen drinn...
Aber stimmt, du bist selten off. Deine Beitragszahl steigt ziemlich schnell


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Tuts ist meine Startseite und wenn ich morgens meinen Rechner anmache
läuft se halt den ganzen Tag, ob ich da bin oder nicht


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Ts... und da denkt man er wäre engagiert


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Kann ich davon leben?
Nesk's Engagement
Wir bastel, häkeln, zeichnen und befriedigen!


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Nesk's Engagement
> Wir bastel, häkeln, zeichnen und befriedigen!


Basteln - Bombem
Häkeln - Teekannenschoner
Zeichen - auf die Gesprächer der Zielpersonen
Befriedigen - ......

Hab ich das richtig erkannt?


----------



## ink (29. Mai 2008)

Jo, passt :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Ha! Ich wusste doch, ich habe dich durchschaut  ^^


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2008)

Fängt das schon wieder mit dem Befriedigen an oO


Naja ich werde gleich Schluss machen, ich wünsch euch einen schönen Abend/Feierabend und eine angenehme Nachtruhe  Baba


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Bye bye und träum heute Nacht schön... warscheinlich von pimpernden Pokemons ^^:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2008)

Ich begebe mich auch so langsam nach hause. Bis morgen und PeaZz out!


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Ahoi und guten Morgen, auf in den letzten Tag der Woche!


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

Der letzte Tag vor der Abreise...


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Hmm was ist denn mit dem Matze los? Hat er heute wieder zu viel zu tun? Oder hat er Urlaub?


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

verpennt


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Jetzt iser zumindest im Forum online.


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Falsch. Mein Ausbilder kam heute aus dem Urlaub und der guckt mir die ganze Zeit über die Schultern, warum auch immer ?


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

Na, was du wohl in seiner Abwesenheit alles angerichtet hast...


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Vieleicht hat er auch nur grade nix besseres zu tun ^^


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

So wie du?


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Vieleicht hat er auch nur grade nix besseres zu tun ^^



Das wirds wohl eher sein...


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Könnte wircklich sein, immerhin war er 3 Wochen nicht da...


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Könnte wircklich sein, immerhin war er 3 Wochen nicht da...



Der Matze wartet bestimmt wieder auf einen neuen Post, damit er wieder einen drunter setzen kann 

Hast du eigentlich immernoch so viel zu tun Matze?


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Na ja, heute ist nicht mehr ganz so schlimm...


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, heute ist nicht mehr ganz so schlimm...



Wenigstens wird zum Wochenende hin weniger ^^

Naja wenn man es genau nimmt sind ja schon 40% des Arbeitstages vorbei


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

Merkt man xD


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Juhu! So langsam bin ich fertig ^^


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Juhu! So langsam bin ich fertig ^^



Mit den Nerven?


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Nö, mit dem Programm.
Du programmierst doch auch Java, oder hammet?
Kannst du dir diese Methode bitte mal anschaun? Die ist dafür da Strings zu vergleichen und einen Index zurück gibt, ab welcher Stelle sie sich unterscheiden. Wenn in beiden Strinngs jedoch Zahlen stehen, dann kommt immer Index 1 oder irgend was anderes Sinnloses:

...

Hat sich erledigt, die Method funktioniert korrekt. Hab an anderer Stelle einen Fehler gemacht :-(
Oh man, freu ich mich auf die Berufsschule!


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

zZz *schnarch*


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Du hast jetzt 1 Stunde und 20 Minuten Zeit gehabt und dir ist kein besserer Post eingefallen ? :suspekt: ^^


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

*schnarch* zZz *schnarch*


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich war Mittag esse ^^
Und ja ich programmiere in Java, hab aber deinen Post ned gelesen, aber hat sich ja eh schon erledigt


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Jetzt musst du mich ablösen, denn jetzt mach ich Mittag ^^


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Hmm heißt das ich muss den Thread alleine schmeißen indem ich mit mir selbst schreibe? ^^


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

ja musst du !


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm heißt das ich muss den Thread alleine schmeißen indem ich mit mir selbst schreibe? ^^



Willkommen in meiner Welt 
Keine Sorge, bin wieder da


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Hmm du machst aber ned lange Mittag.

Naja wie du siehst, hab ich mich ja gut mit mir unterhalten.....


Und ich hasse den Sommer!


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und ich hasse den Sommer!



Warum?
Geiles Wetter - die Mädels werdenlockerer (und vorallem Freizügiger) - Partys draußen - Schwimmbad - nicht Winter - lange hell ...


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Geiles Wetter - die Mädels werdenlockerer (und vorallem Freizügiger) - Partys draußen - Schwimmbad - nicht Winter - lange hell ...



Warmes Weter ist bescheiden - naja mir wurscht - aha Partys in der gröhlenden Hitze :X - Ich  bin seit Jahren nicht mehr Schwimmen gewesen - Winter ist cool - ich mag die Nacht ^^


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Warmes Weter ist bescheiden - naja mir wurscht - aha Partys in der gröhlenden Hitze :X - Ich  bin seit Jahren nicht mehr Schwimmen gewesen - Winter ist cool - ich mag die Nacht ^^



Wohl kein Sonnen Fan... - Are you Gay, do you like guys ? - als ob ich Partys am Tag meine - ok, das wäre geschmackssache - entweder magst du den winter oder du bist ein Emo ^^ - Aber auch im Sommer sind die Nächte geiler ^^


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wohl kein Sonnen Fan... - Are you Gay, do you like guys ? - als ob ich Partys am Tag meine - ok, das wäre geschmackssache - entweder magst du den winter oder du bist ein Emo ^^ - Aber auch im Sommer sind die Nächte geiler ^^



METAL!! und Zocker - Nope, aber bei mir kommts auf den Charakter an und ned darauf ob sie nen Mini tragen oder ned - auch in der Nacht ist der Boden und die Luft noch aufgeheizt - jop - kein Emo  aber ich mag ihn ^^ - im Winter aber länger


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> aber bei mir kommts auf den Charakter an und ned darauf ob sie nen Mini tragen oder ned



Also:
1. Einen Porno gugst du doch auch nicht wegen der Storry, man wird sich doch mal an Anblicken erfreuen dürfen.
2. Ist schon wichtig, ich will ja auch keine Schlampe als Freundin.
3. Wenn ich an einer Interresiert bin, dann aber ganz sicher nicht nur wegen der Optik und auch ganz sicher nicht nur wegen dem Charakter!

Ich geh dann in den verdienten frühen Feierabend.
PeaZz out!


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Gemeiner Kerl, bis in nen paar Wochen , oder du schaust in der BS mal rein.


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

BS? Was das schon wieder?


----------



## hammet (30. Mai 2008)

Berufsschule ^^ Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist Matze jetzt 2 Wochen dort.


----------



## Darkflint (30. Mai 2008)

Aso.
Ich hab in 2 Wochen BS glaub ich.


----------



## Matze (30. Mai 2008)

Keine Angst, ich guck ab und zu mal rein


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen  Ich hoffe doch, ihr habt das Wochenende gut überstanden


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe doch, ihr habt das Wochenende gut überstanden


...hmm...NEIN! Ich hab die letzte Nacht sowas von verdammt schlecht geschlafen, ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich mir im Schlaf die ganzen Verspannungen gehohlt hab


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

*sich grad bildlich vorstellt wie Matze verworren in seinem Bett liegt*  :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Bin aber torzdem so gerade aufgewacht wie immer .
Is ja auch egal...


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Wie ein Pharao? ^^

Du bist doch in der BS oder ?  Also wirds heute doch noch stiller als sonst


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Du bist doch in der BS oder ?  Also wirds heute doch noch stiller als sonst



Schön wärs, bin noch im Betrieb. Irgendwie haben mein Ausbilder und ich am Plan was falsch verstanden. Leider erst nächste Woche Berufsschule


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Du ärmster   Naja dann wird vielleicht doch ned so ruhig, wie erwartet 

Ich muss hier Dialoge designen und da ich ja so kreativ bin, fällt mir das sehr leicht....


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

So einfache Dialoge, wie ein Meldungsfenster oder ein Ja/Nein Fenster?
Wenn dem so ist, dann kannst du dich doch ganz gut an den ganzen Standardtdialogen orientieren.


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Eben nicht, komlette Dialoge mit EIngaben, Übersichten etc. angelehnt an ein vorhandenen Programm, für ein Konzept 

Aber wird schon *g*


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> angelehnt an ein vorhandenen Programm, für ein Konzept



Dann hast du doch schonmal ne gute Basis an die du dich halten kannst


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

"Dann hast du doch schonmal ne (gute) Basis an die du dich halten kannst"

 Ja wie gesagt, das wird schon


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Du musst dich wenigstens nicht mir Mathematischen-Formeln herumschlagen...


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Und für wen ist das jetzt besser?
Mathematik ist das Beste was es gibt...


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Geschmackssache. Ich liebe zum Beispiel Vectoren, kann aber die Winkel Funktionen nicht ausstehen...


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Geschmackssache. Ich liebe zum Beispiel Vectoren, kann aber die Winkel Funktionen nicht ausstehen...



Ich mag Mathe allgemein   (wobei Stochastik und Geometrier(das Zeichnen) auch nedsooo mein Fall sind  )


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Jedem das seine, der eine mag Mathe, der andere mag Frauen ...  ^^


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Ned schon wieder :X



Was hast du denn für schwere mathematischen Formeln?


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Weiß ich noch nicht genau, ich darf ja erstmal den vorhandenen Code auseinander nehmen ^^


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Achso...
Dachte schon ich kann nen bissl rechnen  *fg*


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Des ausrechnen wäre ja nicht das Problem, sondern eher ne Formal dafür aufzustellen und ich glaube nicht, dass du dafür Lust hast, oder?


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Soll ich mal beschreiben um was es geht?


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Japs mach mal, vielleicht kann ich ja helfen


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Grüne X: Mir bekannte Punkte.

Das ist die Zeichnung wie sie aktuell aussieht und auch funktioniert.
Nun kam aber ein neues Variables Maß hinzu und zwar den Querbalken. Wenn der kleiner wird, dann schiebt sich der Balken ja logischer Weise in Richtun linke obere Ecke.
Nur wie stelle ich das Rechnerrisch dar?
Erschwerdend kommt hinzu, dass alles später auch skallierbar sein soll...


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Ist denn alles bekannt, bis auch den variablen Balken? Zudem was soll das Ziel der Rechnung sein? Willst du ne Seite ausrechen oder nen Punkt, oder was?


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Der User soll die Länge des Balkes eingeben können. Das heißt also, wenn der Balken z.b kürzer wird, müssen die kleinen Balkenteile vor den Kurven ja auch gleichmäßig länger werden, nur wie errechne ich um wie viel?


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

meinst du diese Linien?

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie deine Gleichungen bis jetzt aussehen...

Wenn meine Vermutung richtig is und du mir das bestätigst, versuch ich mal ne Gleichung aufzustellen


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Also wenn ich richtig liege, und es verändetr sich wirklich Nichts, außer der große Balkenwäre es doch am sinnvollsten eine Verhältnisgleichung aufzustellen?

Eingabe : zu errechnender kleiner Balken = großer Balken : kleiner Balken


Wobei du für die rechte Seite der Gleichung dir bekannte Werte vordefinierst.

Beispiel:
bekannte Werte:
Bei einer Balkenlänge (großer Balken) von 5 E ist der kleine Balken 1 E lang.
Die EIngabe des Users beträgt 3 E.
Daraus ergibt sich:

gesuchte Länge des neuen kleinen Balkens = 3:5 


edit// Sorry hab vergessen zu addieren 
edit Nr. 2 // Sorry schwerer großer Denkfehler. Beachte den Post ned ^^


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Thx, ich schau mir das nach Mittag mal an


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Tu es lieber ned, ich hab was falsches ausgerechnet  Aba ich sitz weiter an der Lösung


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Was passt daran denn nicht?
Also Stichwort Vergleichsrechnung klingt doch schonmal vielversprechend ? ^^


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Das schon, nur wird in meiner rechnung alles kürzer und der kleien Balken soll ja länger werden


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> ... der kleien Balken soll ja länger werden



Nur in dem Fall dass der Mittlere Querbalken kleiner wird.
Die länge der von dir rot markierten Balken ist somit abhängig von der Länge des Querbalkens.

(Boah ich bin so schlecht darin, mit Worten sowas zu erklähren )


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Ja ich (glaube) ich hab verstanden was du meinst  Aber ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden (wie immer nen Brett vorm Kopf  )


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Die beiden kleinen Seiten können unterscheidlich lang sein oder?


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Boa wie nervig, bei uns fällt das i-Net ständig aus, dann ist es wieder kurz da...

Nein, die vergrößern/verkleinern sich im gleichen Maßstab.


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Ok wenn die beiden Seiten gleich lang sind ahb ich ne Idee.

Dadurch, dass du die 4 Punkte kennst, kannst du per Vektorrechnung den Mittelpunkt des Großen balkens ermitteln. Mit diesem Mittelpunkt erstellst du eine Gerade.
Diese Gerade schneidet sich an einem bestimmten Punkt mit dem "neuen" Balken (den den der User eingibt). Nimmst du nun den Punkt des neuen Balkens und den Mittelpunkt des gelb markierten Balkens kannst du erneut einen vektor erstllen, dessen Länge du ermittelst.
Dann nimmst du den Sinus zur Hilfe und errechnest mit 
sinus alpha = gegenkathede (höhe) / hypotenuse(länge des gewümschten kleinen Balkens).


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Wo, endlich wieder im I-Net.
Sorry, muss deinen Vorschlag morgen mal ausprobieren, muss schnell noch was anderes hier machen  ...


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Kein Problem 
Ich wusste ja ned genau welche Werte du hast usw. aber so müsste es gehen


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Ich habs mal kurz überflogen und gleich mal ne Frage: Wofür hier den Sinus ausrechnen? Winkel ist doch schon gegeben.


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Das ist ne Winkelfunktion. Den Winkel, den du gegeben hast musst du ja einsetzen. Du stellst die Gleichung nach der Hypotenuse um und errechnest die. Die Hypotenuse bildet nämlich die länge deines kleinen Balkens.


----------



## Matze (2. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß, *was* der Sinus ist, ich kenne die Winkelfunktionen.
Ich dachte nur du wolltest damit den Winkel nochmal ausrechenen, weil halt "sinus Alpha = ..." stand. Aber jetzt ist mir klar was du meinst.

Ich hau aber langsam mal ab. PeaZz out!


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2008)

Tschau , bis morgen Maze


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in, an diesem zum Glück nicht mehr ganz so heißen Dienstag.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen, an einem leicht verregneten Tag (was ich persönlich schön finde, könnte nru noch richtigen Schauer geben, dann wäre ich zufrieden  ).


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Ob Schauer oder nicht, hauptsache es ist heute nicht mehr ganz so warm! Aber nur heute, dann will ich wieder ins Schwimmbad 

Ich wollte übrigens mal deine Formel ausprobieren:


hammet hat gesagt.:


> sinus alpha = gegenkathede (höhe) / hypotenuse(länge des gewümschten kleinen Balkens).


Allerdings geht das so nicht, da man nicht die Länge des kleinen Balkens eingibt, sondern diese anhand der Länge des Querbalkens errechnet werden muss.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Und was geht daran nicht?


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Sowohl Gegenkatete, als auch Hypotenuse sind unbekannte.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Das einzieg Unbekannte in der Gleichung ist die Hypotenuse. Die gegenkatethe rechnest du ja mit Hilfe der Vektoren aus.


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Mit diesem Mittelpunkt erstellst du eine Gerade.
> Diese Gerade schneidet sich an einem bestimmten Punkt mit dem "neuen" Balken (den den der User eingibt).



Der User gibt aber nicht den neuen Balken ein, sondern die Länge. Wie soll ich rausbekommen, an welcher Stelle der Balken bei einer bestimmten Länge ist, bzw woher die Zahlen für den Vektor nehmen (außer den mittelpunkt)?


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Hmm dann mal ganz anders....

Du hast doch das Koordinatensystem, was ich eingezeichnet habe. Da kannst du doch den Eckpunkt Links ermitteln und damit, oder auch ander, die Gleichung für die X- und die Y-Achse aufstellen. Wenn du die hast, musst duja nur 2 Punkte errechnen, die auf diesen Geraden liegen und bei einer Verbindung die Länge der Usereingabe ergeben. Hast du die beiden Punkte kannst du ja dann auch so die länge des kleinen Balkens errechnen.


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Da kannst du doch den Eckpunkt Links ermitteln und damit, oder auch ander, die Gleichung für die X- und die Y-Achse aufstellen.


Eckpunkt hab ich, aber was für eine Gleichung (ich meine jetzt weniger die genaue Rechnung, sondern eher wofür ne Gleichung)?



hammet hat gesagt.:


> und bei einer Verbindung die Länge der Usereingabe ergeben.


Aber wie? So änlich hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ick kann ne Länge ja nicht in einen Vector zurückrechnen.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Welche Eckpunkte hast du nun genau gegeben? 



Naja du stellst ne Gleichung auf : Länge = wurzel aus ( x² + y²) (Längenberechnung eines Vektors/Betrag eines Vektors)
Dann nimmst due die anderen aufgestellten Gleichungen formst sie ein, stellst sie um (wie du möchtest) und errechnest so den X- und den Y-Wert.


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Hab jetzt ne Idee, brauch bloß ein bischen zum testen...


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Halt mich auf dem Laufenden, obs klappt oder ned.


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Ich rechne die Ankatete aus:
cosAlpha = Ankatete/Hypotenuse
Ankatete = cosAlpha * Hypotenuse

Dann die X Koordinate des Eckpunktes links oben + Länge der Ankatete (+ weil der 0-Punkt weiter links vom Bild liegt).

So, so müsste ich doch schonmal weiter kommen oder?


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Ja und ann der Betrag von dem was übrig bleibt. Joa ist richtig. Wenn du weißt, welche Koordinate der linke Exkpunkt hat, geht das


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Boa, das stresst. Jetzt weiß ich zwar die Rechnung, aber nicht an welcher Stelle ich sie in den Kryptischen Code einbauen muss . Ich mach etz erstmal was anderes.
Wo ist eigentlich der Rest , hammet? Gestern waren wir auch nur zu zweit.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Naja  ich glaub Dorschty hatte auch Bereufschule und die anderen haben wohl gedacht, dass du auch BS hast und dachten sich dann wohl auch "mit dem hammet alleine? Nein danke"


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Und was ist mit unserem Dr. ?


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Der ist doch schon seit Wochen nimmer da gewesen oder? :X


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Yo. nesk hat ja auch Urlaub/Umzug... Oh man, aber alle Gleichzeitig. Da kannst du nur hoffen, dass bis Montag wieder Leute da sind


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Hmm naja wenn ned muss ich halt arbeiten


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm naja wenn ned muss ich halt arbeiten



Du armer! Na gut, ich schau mal rein, wenn ich dann in der Schule vor einem PC sitze oder vieleicht schon zuhause bin


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Das ist gemein  Ich würde auch gern früher zu Hause sein


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Dann geb ich dir mal eine Aufgabe für die einsamen Stunden:
Gehe oben auf Nützliche Links -> Benutzerliste. Diese Ordnest du nach Beiträgen und dann kannst du dich mal suchen ^^ Ich bin auf Seite 3 und du?


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Ich schreib nur da was hin, wo ich weiß, dass ich es weiß....


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Hä? Was hat das mit meinem Vorrausgegangenen Post zu tun?


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Öhm das hat in dem Punkt was damit zu tun, dass ich ne greringe Postzahl habe


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Es ging jetzt nicht darum, wer mehr oder weniger posts hat. So hast du nur was zu tun


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Seite 44...fertig... gibts was Neues?


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Noch nicht, mach mich gleich wieder dran.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Hmm nix los hier im thread und mir gehen die Gesprächsthemen aus


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Also früher war in diesem Thread mit fast immer den selben Personen Alkohol und Dorgen ein Gesprächsthema ^^. Da waren aber auch die 2 Mädels noch da und die hatten ja immer was drauf zu sagen .

Außnahmsweise freue ich mich heute nicht auf den Feierabend. Daheim darf ich nämlich ein Referat über ein CiscoKurikulum-Modul machen


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Hahahaha Cisco *fg* 
Naja ich freu mich auf den Feierabend  Entspannen und ich hab mir schon seit Ewigkeiten vorgenommen mich zu Hause näher mit C++ zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Ich könnte mir ja auch schöneres Vorstellen: Fitnessstudio, mit nem Kumpel zocken oder ins Schwimmbad solange er noch Urlaub hat, Texten, schlafen...

Übrigens, ich komm in der Zeichnung vorran! Der untere Strich verhält sich schon richtig. Jetzt nur noch der obere und beten, dass alles auch noch mit einem anderen Skalierungsfaktor klappt *hope*


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Texten? oO
Naja wie hat doch mein Kumpel immer gesagt..:"Schlafen is langweilig" ^^

Aber ich weiß, dass ich heute 100%ig ned zu c++ komme, da ich 20 Uhr Css-Train habe. Mal schaun wie das abläuft.


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Ja Texten. nesk und ich unterhalten uns ab und zu mal über Audiobearbeitung fals es dir schonmal aufgefallen ist. Nur handelt es sich dabei um Audioaufnahmen von mir ^^.


----------



## Thodin (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir die Hand / Arm / Ellenbogen beim Bouncen brochen


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

1. Juhu, ein lang vermisster Gast.
2. War das eine Anspielung darauf, dass ich Songs mache oder was ist passiert


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Ach das Texten meinst du...

Und huhu Thodin  Armer Kelr, aba sowas passietr nunmal beim Sport


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Da is er schon wieder weg...
Das er auch immer in Bewegung sein muss, tz, kein Wunder dass da mal was passiert ^^

Yo, dass Texten, Gedichte schreibe ich sicherlich nicht ^^. Willst ne kostprobe auch wenns nicht deine Richtung ist? Ein paar sind hier zum Downloaden.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Öhm Chatten oder SMS-Schrieben wird auch oft Texten genannt , deswgeen hatte ich gestutzt 

Naja nen paar gecdihte hab ich auch schonmal geschrieben ^^ (nen bissl bedrückte Stimmung, aba naja  )

Öhm kommt drauf an was du für Texte schreib, HipHop mag ich ned (die Mentalität, die Musik allgemein) aba da können auch nen paar gute Textstellen dabei sein


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Ich hab da einen Text über die 4 Elemente, ist entstanden als ich gewettet hab, dass ich in einem Tag einen besseren Elementetrack hinbekommen als dem Bushido sein Ars_chlecker Chakuza. - (4 Elemente)
Dann noch einen mit nem Kumpel, wo ich mein Lieblingsthema anschneide: Gegen den Stadt und blinder Religion. - (kranke Welt, ich hab den 2. Part)
Und noch nen kurzes über mein Freundin. - (Honey)
http://rapidshare.com/files/119104314/Tracks.rar.html

Der Rest wäre warscheinlich uninterresant für dich, weil in den anderen der Text weniger im vordergrund Steht.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Ähm ich hörs mir zu Hause an, hier auf Arbeit, kann ichs mir eh ned anhören und auf Rapidshare geht auch ned   Ich kann dir heute Abend mal meien Gedichte per PM schicken, wenn ich ned total durch deine Texte erniedrigt werde ^^


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Wenn du nicht der Staadt bist oder absolut fanatisch religiös, dann auf jedenfall nicht .

Ok, aber bitte in Textform, dann kann ich sie auch morgen auf der Arbeit lesen, fals ich heute Abend wegen Referat keine Zeit hab


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Öhm sind nur 2 oder 3 mit jeweils 10 Zweilen oder so ^^ Ganz kleine, ich bin nicht der Fan von großen langen Gedichten, deswgene eh in Textform.

Hmm ich bin zwar dick aba der Staat bin ichd ann doch noch ned ^^ und religiös..hmm...das fliegende Spaghettimonster ftw


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

Also auf Proportionen spiele ich nicht an, ich weiß ja nicht wie du aussiehst .

Um was geht es denn Thematisch in deinen Gedichten?

Kampfansage könnte dir vieleicht noch meine Strophe gefallen, da kotz ich mich nämlich über Rapper like Bushido aus ^^


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Öh... weißt du worum es in den meisten Metalliedern geht? ^^


----------



## Matze (3. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Öh... weißt du worum es in den meisten Metalliedern geht? ^^



(So, jetzt gibts mal ein Klischee zurück)
Nö, ich versteh da e nix 

Ich sag dann mal tschüss bis Morgen, geh dann etz so langsam. PeaZz out!


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2008)

Jo Tschau Tschau Matze, kommt gut nach Hause und viel Spaß mit deinem Referat


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin, mal sehen wer heute alles da is


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in! Immer noch nicht Halbzeit in der Woche


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Moinsen
Ich sach auch mal nach erfolgreichem Umzug PeaZz in


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich sach auch mal nach erfolgreichem Umzug


Glückwunsch!


nesk hat gesagt.:


> PeaZz in


Muss ich mir jetzt eigentlich jede Woche was anderes überlegen


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Dann mal gratz zum Umzug 
Gestern waren Matze und ich alleine hier im Thread (bis auf einen Post von Thodin)


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Dafür vorgestern.
Hab deine Gedicht gelesen:
Der Schritt reimt sich besser, bzw gefällt mir vom Rymestil mehr.
Natur gefällt mir vom Inhalt besser


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen. Ich bin auch mal wieder da, zwar immer noch verschnupft, aber eigentlich wieder gesund.


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dafür vorgestern.
> Hab deine Gedicht gelesen:
> Der Schritt reimt sich besser, bzw gefällt mir vom Rymestil mehr.
> Natur gefällt mir vom Inhalt besser



Hab ned sooo viel Wert auf Rheimstil usw gesetzt, sondern eher, dass mir das Gedicht gefällt und das aussaget, was ich will 


Und huhu lieber Doktor


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder da


*Lemmings mäßig Yipie! rufen*


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> zwar immer noch verschnupft, aber eigentlich wieder gesund.


*Verwirrt und Lemmings mäßiges Kopfplatzen*
^^ Oh man, man merkt dass ich zurzeit wieder nen Klassiker zock.
Was jetzt krank oder gesune


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Noch nicht ganz gesund. Aber nichtmehr schlimm krank, sonst würde ich ja nicht in die Arbeit gehen....


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Verpasst habt ihr nicht viel, bis auf dass Jesus kurz her kam um den Sinn des Lebens zu verbreiten, das übliche halt ^^


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Wie was wo war Jesus?


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

@hammet
Es wäre freundlich von dir, wenn du mir nicht in den Rücken fallen würdest


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Wir sind wieder alleine


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Hmm, warscheinlich, auf das "On-Symbol" bei nesk kann man sich ja nicht verlassen ;-]


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Wat?
Wie hä?
Worauf kann man sich nicht verlassen?
Ich muss mir grad nen  abtelefonieren, da ich morgen einen Termin hab der mir mein Leben versauen kann.


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Höh? Was fürn Termin kann einem das Leben versauen? Oo 
Termin beim Standesamt? *gg* Sorry musste sein 

Naja Matze meinte das Symbol, das anzeigt ob jemand im Forum online ist oder nicht.


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Was für n Termin is egal.
Ich bin ja auch on, nur kann ich nicht die ganze Zeit schreiben.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Das basiert ja auf ner Ausage von dir selbst 
Dann viel Glück morgen bei deinem (viel Raum vor Spekulationen lassenden) Termin ...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Ich kann auch nicht soviel schreiben, ich war jetzt fast 2 Wochen nicht hier (paar Tage Urlaub und Krankheit) und es hat sich einiges angesammelt. Achja, übrigens hab ich endlich meinen Lappen.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Achja, übrigens hab ich endlich meinen Lappen.



Echt?! Das ist ja super! Dann kannst du endlich meine Fenster putzen ^^ :suspekt:

Glückwunsch! Und, wars knapp?


----------



## ink (4. Juni 2008)

Jau Glückwunsch Ex =)


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Jo gratz ^^ Bei mir kannst auch zum Putzen vorbeikommen


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Dankschön. Apropos Fensterputzen, das könnte ich bei mir inner Wohnung auch mal wieder machen.

Er ist mir der vor mir 50 Minuten gefahren und sie hat es nicht geschafft und ich war nach 25 Minuten fertig. Knapp? Ha! *überlegen guck* ^^


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Na ja, ich musst nur 15 min farhen


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Verdammt! ....Na und....dafür bin ich größer ALS WIE du!


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Tja, Gott gab jedem 2 Meter... du hast das meiste in der höhe und ich ... ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Tja, Gott gab jedem 2 Meter... du hast das meiste in der höhe und ich ... ;-]



Ich vervollständige das jetzt mal für dich "...muss aufpassen das der nicht erwacht da sonst viel zu wenig Blut in meinem Gehirn wäre." Du hast dann eine "erection of death". Wortwörtlich. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Tja, und wenn der Hauptteil meines Hinrs da unter wäre ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Dann wärst du wahrscheinlich hyperintelligent (während einer Hochphase). Viagra als Gedankendoping....Da erschließen sich Möglichkeiten. Angst musst du dann aber haben vor Impotenz und kaltem Wasser.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Angst musst du dann aber haben vor Impotenz und kaltem Wasser.



Gegen kaltes Wasser hab ich spezial Badehosen und ein Hoden-Meditations-Training bei Shaolinnonnen gemacht, dagegen bin ich gehärtet.

Aber was die Impotenz angeht, würde das zum Glück meinen Tod bedeutet ^^


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Hmmm ich sag jetzt mal nichts dazu 


Ich e grad nen bissl in c++ und kriegs ned hin, wobei ich eh nur die Hälfte vom Tutorial verstanden hab


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Na dann, viel Spaß nochmal von vorne


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Darfst du dir deswegen eigentlich Pornos auf der Arbeit angucken....bzw. musst? 

"Aber Chef, ich kann ohne Pornos nicht überleben!"


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Kennst du die Damen, die in den Pausen zwischen den Pornodrehs was mit den Pronodarstellern machen, damit nix absinkt? So eine hab ich auch da. ^^

Außerdem geht dass ja über ne gewisse Zeit, nur tu ich mir dann mit dem Programmieren schwer... (obwohl, eigentlich auch mit der Dame oben...).

^^^^^^^^


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na dann, viel Spaß nochmal von vorne



Naja es gibt halt Tutorials, wo was erklärt wird und am Ende steht der komplette Quellcode da. Das Problem ist dabei nur, dass nur ca. 50 % des Quellcodes erklärt wurden und der Rest ist anscheinend unwichtig


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Dann würde ich mal sagen, es ist ein schlechtes Tutorial


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Natürlich ist der unwichtig. Du wirst doch die Grundlagen können? Enttäuschend .

@ matze: Nein, diese Damen kenne ich nicht. Kenne mich mit der Produktion eines solchen Filmes nicht so sehr aus, nur mit den Endprodukten :suspekt:.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Wegen eventueller Zensierung drücke ich es so aus:
In der Pause eines Pornodrehs, muss des Mannes wichtigstes Requisit natürlich im Stand-By bleiben. Und damit das so ist, sorgt eine Dame durch Belüftung mittels eines Gebläses.

Klar soweit ^^?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Ich schmeiß mich weg ^^.

Mir war schon klar was du meintest, aber ich wusste nicht das das so gemacht wird.  Aber wie du das ausdrückst...Das heißt der Mann hat eigentlich gar keine Pause? So ein armes Schwein. Nur am arbeiten.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Obs bei allen Drehs so ist weiß ich nicht. Dafür muss ich mich halt mal in die Szene einschleusen. Wird zwar hart und am schluß könnte es viel Geschrei geben, aber was tut man nicht alles um seinen Horizont zu erweitern ;-] ^^


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Hmm ich hab nen Quellcode...und keien Ahnung warum der ned funktioniert. Aber ich trau mich ned den hier im Forum zu posten, der is so einfach, da würd ich mich nur schämen ^^


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

So gehts mir, wenn ich meine ersten Posts hier angucke ^^.
Stell ihn doch hier rein, vieleicht können auch Java Augen darin was entdecken


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Oder schick ihn mir per PN, ich sag dir dann schonwas dazu.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Musstest du gerade dieses Zitat als Signatur nehmen ? ^^


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Hmm ok ^^

Server : 

```
#include <iostream>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <errno.h>
#include <string>

/* Windows */

#ifdef _WIN32
#include <winsock.h>


/* Unix */
#else
#include <sys/socket.h>
#include <sys/types.h>
#inlcude <netinet/in.h>
#include <arpa/inet.h>
#include <netdb.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#endif

using namespace std;

int main()
{
    #ifdef _WIN32
        WSADATA wsaData;
        if(WSAStartup (MAKEWORD(1,1), &wsaData) != 0)
        {

            fprintf(stderr, "WSAStartup(): Kann Winsock nicht initialisieren. \n");
            exit(EXIT_FAILURE);

        }
    #endif

    int sockfd = socket(AF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, 0);
    if(sockfd == -1)
        perror("socket()");

    char command[1024];
    int bytes_send;

   sockaddr_in my_addr;
   my_addr.sin_family = AF_INET;
   my_addr.sin_port = htons(22322);
   my_addr.sin_addr.s_addr =  htonl(INADDR_ANY);;

   if(bind(sockfd, (sockaddr *) &my_addr, sizeof(sockaddr)) == -1)
        perror("bind()");

    if (listen(sockfd, 5) == -1)
        perror("listen()");


    int sin_size = sizeof(sockaddr_in);

    int sock2 = accept(sockfd, (sockaddr *) &my_addr, &sin_size);
    int i = 0;
    if(sock2 == -1) {
        perror("accept()");
        exit(EXIT_FAILURE);
    }




    string text = "Testnachricht";

    const char *p = text.c_str();

    strcpy(command, p);

    bytes_send = send(sockfd, command, strlen(command), 0);

    if(bytes_send == -1) {

        perror("send()");
        exit(EXIT_FAILURE);

    }

    #ifdef _WIN32
        WSACleanup();
    #endif

}
```

Client :


```
#include <iostream>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <errno.h>
#include <string>
#include <fstream>

/* Windows */

#ifdef _WIN32
#include <winsock.h>


/* Unix */
#else
#include <sys/socket.h>
#include <sys/types.h>
#inlcude <netinet/in.h>
#include <arpa/inet.h>
#include <netdb.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#endif

using namespace std;

int main()
{
    #ifdef _WIN32
        WSADATA wsaData;
        if(WSAStartup (MAKEWORD(1,1), &wsaData) != 0)
        {

            fprintf(stderr, "WSAStartup(): Kann  Winsock nicht initialisieren. \n");
            exit(EXIT_FAILURE);

        }
    #endif


    int sockfd = socket(AF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, 0);
    if(sockfd == -1)
        perror("socket()");

    int bytes_recv;
    char buf[1024];

    sockaddr_in serv_addr;
    serv_addr.sin_family = AF_INET;
    serv_addr.sin_port = htons(22322);
    serv_addr.sin_addr.s_addr = inet_addr("127.0.0.1");

    if(connect(sockfd, (sockaddr *) &serv_addr, sizeof(sockaddr)) == -1)
        perror("connect()");

    ofstream outfile ("new.txt",ofstream::binary);

    while((bytes_recv = recv(sockfd,buf, sizeof(buf), 0))>0) {
        outfile.write(buf,bytes_recv);
        cout << bytes_recv << endl;
    }
    if(bytes_recv == -1){
        perror("recv()");
        exit(EXIT_FAILURE);
    }


    int close(int fd);

    #ifdef _WIN32
    closesocket(sockfd);
        WSACleanup();
    #else
    close(sockfd);
    #endif

    return 0;
}
```

Das Problem ist, dass der Server beim Senden in die If-Anweisung geht (also ist beim Senden ein Fehler entstanden).


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Du lernst erst grade mal C++ und machst schon Server-Client Zeugs  ?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Tja, Thommy, du musst noch einiges lernen. Da kann ich jetzt keine spezifisches Zeug dazu sagen, das wäre zu umfangreich.

Ja Matze es musste ausgerechnet dieses Zitat sein.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Tja, Thommy, du musst noch einiges lernen. Da kann ich jetzt keine spezifisches Zeug dazu sagen, das wäre zu umfangreich.


Ja klar .
hammet, heißt du Thommy - Tom?


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Du lernst erst grade mal C++ und machst schon Server-Client Zeugs  ?



Öhm damit hab ich bis jetzt immer angenfangen ^^ Hat bei Java und bei Delphi wunderbar geklappt...



@Ex1tus
Öhm ich weiß, deswegne will ich aj c++ auch lernen oO
Aber deswegen stimmt da was trotzdem ned und ich hab mich fast genau an mein Tutorial gehalten.


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Ich denke, das kannst du schon ins Forum stellen


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Womit sollte ich denn eurer Meinung nach anfangen, wenn ich noch viel lernen muss und kein Server-Client-Zeugs machen soll?
Hallo-Welt ist mir zu simpel und son Taschenrechner bringt mir auch nichts.

Ps: Ja ich heiße Thommy, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

War nur ne Frage, ohne Hintergedanken. Kp, ich dachte nur Server-Client-Geschichten sind immer etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Womit sollte ich denn eurer Meinung nach anfangen, wenn ich noch viel lernen muss und kein Server-Client-Zeugs machen soll?
> Hallo-Welt ist mir zu simpel und son Taschenrechner bringt mir auch nichts.
> 
> Ps: Ja ich heiße Thommy, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...



Nimmst du mich jetzt gerade tatsächlich ernst?  Das einzige was ich bis jetzt programmiert habe, war ein Additionstaschenrechner in VB. Und das mit viel Hilfe und abschauen....


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Endlich mit dieser +ß(=$"%§& Zeichnung fertig ^^.
Noch mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön hammet!


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Endlich mit dieser +ß(=$"%§& Zeichnung fertig ^^.
> Noch mal ein ganz großes Dankeschön hammet!



Höh? Wofür?


Ja Ex1tus ich nehm dich ernst 
Also heißt das, keiner von euch beiden kann was mit dem Quelltext anfangen? oO


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Wofür? Na wegen der Rechnung, du hast mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht .

Nix anfangen würde ich nicht sagen, eher so etwas wie "ich kann damit nicht genug anfangen"... ^^


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wofür? Na wegen der Rechnung, du hast mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht .
> 
> Nix anfangen würde ich nicht sagen, eher so etwas wie "ich kann damit nicht genug anfangen"... ^^



Eben, DU hast die Lösung gefunden 


*brubel, grummel* Wenn ihr so wenig damit anfangen könnt, muss ich mri wohl nen anderen Langeweile-Thread suchen...    

Neee euch kann ich doch ned alleine lassen


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Eben, DU hast die Lösung gefunden



Aber immerhin hast du dir Gedanke dazu gemacht und einen Teil deiner Zeit geopfert 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Neee euch kann ich doch ned alleine lassen


Oder du kannst einfach nicht mehr ohne uns


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2008)

Naja ich werd dann auch mal langsam gehen, bis morgen dann


----------



## Matze (4. Juni 2008)

Schließe mich dir an. Bis morgen und PeaZz out!


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2008)

Ich geh dann auch mal. Howd rayne.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in, auf in den Tag vor dem schöneren Tag ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Word!

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Word!



 Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> PeaZz in, auf in den Tag vor dem schöneren Tag ^^



Das ich mich mit dieser Aussage identifizieren kann.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Achso. Na ja, ich dachte eigentlich wir sprechen hier in Franken eine einheitliche Sprache ^^


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Ahoi..mal sehen was heute auf mich zukommt...


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Noch 2 Tage vor der Rettenden Berufsschule und dem Wochenende... heute bekomme ich sicher viiiiieeeellll Arbeit ..


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Viel Spaß. Ich hab noch einige Arbeit .


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr ne Idee für nen schönes Prog was man programmieren könnte? Will mal nen projekt für zu Hause, aber mir fallen ekien tollen programme ein, die man brauchen könnte ^^


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Was man brauchen könnte ... 
Programmiere das Kartenspiel aus Finale Fantasy 8 nacht, natürlich mit K.I


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was man brauchen könnte ...
> Programmiere das Kartenspiel aus Finale Fantasy 8 nacht, natürlich mit K.I



Das is ja kein "Programm" sondern ein Game  
Hmmm wäre aba ne überlegung wert, wenn ich auch ned weiß, wie ne K.I. t ^^


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Ein Game ist genauso ein Programm, nur das die GUI halt ein bischen anders ist, als bei Büroprogrammen 

Hab das Kartenspiel auch schonmal im ersten halben Lehrjahr programmiert, mit ner einfachen K.I., die immer nur versucht eine Karte so zu erobern, dass sie dies mit der kleinsten zur verfügung stehenden Zahl schaft.


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ein Game ist genauso ein Programm, nur das die GUI halt ein bischen anders ist, als bei Büroprogrammen
> 
> Hab das Kartenspiel auch schonmal im ersten halben Lehrjahr programmiert, mit ner einfachen K.I., die immer nur versucht eine Karte so zu erobern, dass sie dies mit der kleinsten zur verfügung stehenden Zahl schaft.



Mit Java?
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ziemlich leistungsfordernd wird.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Warum? Wieso sollte das in Java ein Problem werden?


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Kommt drauf an, wie man es realisieren will...


In welchem Ausbildungsjahr bist du jetzt eigentlich? Ich bin immernoch in meinem Ersten.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Auch in C kannst du so programmieren, dass es ewig träge ist 

Im 11 glaube ich :suspekt: ...
Im 2. also blad im 3.


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Von der Berufschulklasse her bin ich auch in der 11. Jahrgangsstufe 

Naja ich hatte eher an ne GUI mit den Bildern gedacht. Und mit Bilderanzeige in Java hab ichs o meine schlimmen Erfahrungen gemacht :X
Aber ich kanns ja auch erstmal ohne Bilder mahcne und einfach Vierecke mit den 4 Zahlen benutzen  Müsste mir nur nochmal genau die Regeln angucken mit dem Combos , Wall etc. Aber vielleicht setz ich mich da wirklich mal dran, das Game war genial


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Oh Gott! Das spiel ist ja ok, aber wenn ich meinen alten Code angucke :-(
Also mein Spielfeld bestand aus 2x5 Labels für die Karten auf den Händen und 3x3 Labels für das Feld. Die Karten hab ich einfach als Icons geladen und sie auf die Labels gelegt.

Hier mal paar Bilder:


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Und wie hattest du das realisiert?
Wenn du die Karten als Label gesetzt hast, wie hast du dann die Zuordnung der Zahlen vollzugen? (die Zahlen und Farbe in ein Array gepackt?) 
Hmm ich bin mir noch ned im Klaren, wie ich das so realisieren würde. Also erstmal die Karten (ich persönlich würde wie oben, die 5 Werte in einem Array abspeichern), desweiteren die Auswahkl der Karten und das Platzieren auf dem Spielfeld (Mouselistener?).
Und das Spielfeld allgemein, ist das grafisch Dargestellt oder wird das auch zu Rechnung benutzt ? (also ebenfalls als Array vorstellbar).
Hmm ich habe keine Ahnung, wie es wohl am sinnvollsten wäre.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Müsste ich mir auch erst wieder Gedanken dazu machen, wie gesagt, der Code ist alt.
Ich hatte für das Spielfeld ein 2DArray. Ich würde weniger auf Farbe abfragen, sondern lieber eine Variabel in der Klasse Karte anlegen, die den Besitzter ausmacht. Hatte am Anfang auch auf Farbe abgefragt. Ergo-> Da ich ein Schwarzes Spielfeld habe, hatter er Schwarze Karten auf dem Feld nicht mehr erkannt. Ex1tus hat glaub ich das Game? Ich muss mal gucken, ob ich die aktuelle Version daheim hab, wenn ja dann kann ich sie dir gerne schicken.


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Meinst du dein programmiertes?


Hmm wenn man ne Klasse "Karte" schreibt, wie realisiert man am besten, die verscheidenen Karten? Irgendwo in ne Datenbank/Datei die Werte reinschrieben, die Java ausliest und anhand deren dann die Karten erstellt? hmm die Idee find ich garnedmal so schlecht. Hmm muss ich mal schaun, werd mich heute abend auf alle Fälle mal ransetzen und gcuken wie weit ich komme 
Und da kann man ja ne ganz fiese K.I. baun, fällt mir grad auf Oo


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Ich meine eher das fertige Spiel, der Code ist unzumutbar ^^

Ich hatta damal eine Klasse Karten_Daten. Diese enthielt 2 Array, welche so aussehen:

```
private int iWerte[][] =    {{1,3,3,4},    {6, 2, 5, 3},... }};
private String strIcons[] = {"Karte1.png", "Karte2.png",...}}
```

Wie schon angedeutet, ich würde heute eineiges anders machen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

> Ex1tus hat glaub ich das Game?



Nö, hab ich nich.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Wem hab ich das damals geschickt?

Mal ne Frage. Habt ihr schon mal erlebt, dass sich Mp3's strikt weigern auf einem MP3 Player zu laufen (außer auf dem IPod)?
Hab ein neues Album erhalten. Da war alles in MP3's drauf, also ganz lockern auf den PC gezogen. Dort werden sie auch als MP3s angezeigt, sogar unter Ubuntu. Auf der Arbeit musste ich erschrocken fesstellen, dass mein Mp3 Player diese nicht erkennt, obwohl sie ganz sicher drauf sind. Daheim wollte ich die CD dann rippen und er zeigt mir nur ein CD Image an!? Hab einen Song auf meinem Player dennoch zum laufen bekommen und zwar hab ich ihn vorher in wav umgewandelt und dann wieder in MP3. Allerdings würde dass bei allen Stunden dauern und dann noch dass Taggen ...

Habt ihr ne Idee was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Hatte ich auch schon. Manche mp3s sind irgendwie keine . Oder viele Mp3player kommen mit exotischeren mp3s nicht klar? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich hab sie auch in wav und dann wieder in mp3 umgewandelt.


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wem hab ich das damals geschickt?
> 
> Mal ne Frage. Habt ihr schon mal erlebt, dass sich Mp3's strikt weigern auf einem MP3 Player zu laufen (außer auf dem IPod)?
> Hab ein neues Album erhalten. Da war alles in MP3's drauf, also ganz lockern auf den PC gezogen. Dort werden sie auch als MP3s angezeigt, sogar unter Ubuntu. Auf der Arbeit musste ich erschrocken fesstellen, dass mein Mp3 Player diese nicht erkennt, obwohl sie ganz sicher drauf sind. Daheim wollte ich die CD dann rippen und er zeigt mir nur ein CD Image an!? Hab einen Song auf meinem Player dennoch zum laufen bekommen und zwar hab ich ihn vorher in wav umgewandelt und dann wieder in MP3. Allerdings würde dass bei allen Stunden dauern und dann noch dass Taggen ...
> ...



Womit hast du es denn versucht zu rippen? Hört sich stark nach DRM-Schutz oder ähnlichem an.

edit// Zudem haben mp3s auch unterschiedliche Codecs


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

@hammet
Mit Nero. Komisch damit konnte ich bis jetzt alles hohlen, auch wenn die songs versteckt waren.


Und mit welchem Programm hast du das gemacht Ex1tus? Auf aller per Hand in das eine und dann in das andere hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @hammet
> Mit Nero. Komisch damit konnte ich bis jetzt alles hohlen, auch wenn die songs versteckt waren.
> 
> 
> Und mit welchem Programm hast du das gemacht Ex1tus? Auf aller per Hand in das eine und dann in das andere hab ich keine Lust.



MP3 für Dummies.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> MP3 für Dummies.



Willst du mich ärgern oder meinst du MP3 for Dummys? Ich hätte da schon gerne ein Kostenloses Programm, auch wenns 2 einzelne sind.

Ach ja, MiMi war gerade im Forum: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/search.php?searchid=1459407


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Vieleicht Winamp?


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Dazu 2 Frage:
1. Wie in Winamp.
2. Winamp geht bei mir (auch bei anderen Leuten die ich kenne) plötzlich (seit 2 Monaten?) nicht mehr.


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte Winamp mal vor langer Zeit ^^ drauf und da dann einfach in der MedienBibliothek (oder sowas) nen Rechtsklick auf das CD-Laufwerk und dann auf "zur Medienbibliothek hinzufügen" (oder so ähnlich ). Dann müsste er es rippen. Und dann gabs glaub ich auch ein Plugin, welches das Rippen ermöglicht.

Sollten alle Stränge reißen, gibts immernoch den Windows MediaPlayer


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Da wird mit Musik so viel Geld gemacht udn so viel Komerzialisiert und dann gibt es keine einfaches kostenloses Tool für sowas . Es kommt oft vor, dass ich was konvertieren muss und jedesmal darf ich Wochen nach einem Programm gucken


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Mal andere Frage...(JAVA)  Ich habe 2 Klassen, wobei die eine sich per Konstruktor die Instanz von der anderen holt. Wie kann ich nun ein Object aus der Instanz an die aufrufende Klasse schicken ? (keine return-Methode). 
Ist der weg über eine static-Variable der einfachste weg, oder wie mach ich das am besten?


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Keinesfals eine static!

Na ganz einfach: Wenn sich die eine Klasse von der anderen ein Objekt hat, dann einfach  <<  klassenobjekt.Variable;  >>
Dafür darf die Variable natürlich nicht private sein.

Wozu brauchst du dass? Getter und Setter Methode sollen dafür laut Konvention eingesetzt werden.


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

```
SAXParserFactory factory = SAXParserFactory.newInstance();
		SAXParser saxParser = factory.newSAXParser();

		DefaultHandler handler = new PanelHandler();
		saxParser.parse(new File("test.xml"), handler);
```

Dafür zum Beispiel.
Im Handler erfahr ich die Werte, die ich benötige und will aus denne ien Objekt baun. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich die Daten aus PanelHandler zu der bekomme, die das Codeschnipsel enthält.
Getter und Setter ist ja ok, wäre aber in diesem fall wohl nicht ratsam, es wäre eine Lösung, aber ich such noch andere. 
Oder überseh ich was Grundlegendes?


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Ich hab von den beiden Klassen noch nie was gehöhrt ^^ oder sind die von dir?


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Nur der PanelHandler 

Aber ist es intelligent in der Hauptklasse ein Object zu erstellen und dann von einer beliebigen mit Hauptklasse:Object darauf zuzugreifen?


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Ob das schlau ist weiß ich nicht. Hab ich aber früher auch immer gemacht. Meist versuche ich jetzt so zu programmieren, dass einzelne Klassen möglichst unabhänging von anderen sind. Ist aber manchmal schwierig...


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Naja das is ja klar, objektorientiert Programmieren ist ja nicht nur statt 1 Klasse 2 zu schrieben


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Auch wieder wahr... dafür gibt es ja soche Konstrukte, die sich Pakete nennen 

Ach ja, was sagst du jetzt eigentlich zu den Songs?


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Meinst du die Songs, die du mir geschickt hattest, oder die Songs, die du ripppen wolltest?



Erstes:
Naja absolut nicht meine Musikrichtung , aber die Texte sind ganz gut 
Nur ist das Gerappe recht aggressiv (hört sich aus dem Mund eines Metallers vlt etwas komisch an ^^ ), also von der Stimmlage her. 
Aber wie gesagt, die Texte sind gut und wenn man das Drumherum gut findet, dann sind die Songs richtig gut (hat mich gewundert, hatte nicht sowas Professionelles erwartet  ).

Zweiteres:
Keine Ahnung, teste Winamp und den Windows Mediaplayer.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Hab schon die von mir gemeint.

War mir klar, dass es überhaupt nicht deine Richtung ist , trozdem danke.
Das mit der Aggresiven Stimme ist so ein Ding. Ich würde sie nicht aggresiv nennen, eher kraftvoll, zumindest war das das Ziel bei den Aufnahmen. Wenn ich nämlich weniger Kraft in die Stimme stecke, dann klingts nicht gut, eher gelangweilt. Deshalb lieber etwas lauter. Aber das ist wieder Geschmackssache.

Aber schön, dass du es einigermaßen professionel findest, hat auch bei manchen Songs an die 2 Stunden Mastern gekostet und ich kenn noch nichtmal 1/16 aller Funktionen :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

^^^^^^Oh DAMM. ^^^^^^
hahaha..., den müsst ihr euch reinziehen, hab ich aus dem Witze-Thread haha
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1496123-post8.html


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

WMP macht das unsägliche .wma.... meiner Meinung nach nicht empfehlenswert.

@matze: Kenn ich schon.....^^


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

WMP macht auch mp3, wenn mans richtig reisntellt (zumindest wars beim alten so, beim neuen weiß ich es nicht genau).


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

WMP hab ich glaub ich noch den 9ner, lange nicht mehr benutzt. WMA . Am liebsten würde ich komplett auf ogg umsteigen. Soweit ich weiß muss ich um mit dem WMP ins MP3 zu konvertieren erstmal einen kostenpflichtigne Codec runterladen. Aber mal nicht zu sehr auf CD versteifen, ich kann auch was gebrauchen, was mir diese Songs auf der Festplatte alle ins Wave und dann meinetwegen auch ein anderes, welches diese dann wieder in MP3 wandelt.

Lest sie euch alle mal durch ^^ http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/288952-gibts-hier-etwa-kein-witze-thread.html


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Wie wäre es mit "Super" ?


----------



## ink (5. Juni 2008)

Unbesiegbar!
Bin beim Vorstellungsgespräch, peez


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Ok, thx genug Vorschläge für einen Abend gesammelt ^^

Viel Glück nesk, alias God-Mode ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Pump sie weg, nesk.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Schon wieder so ein Schweigen hier...


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Manche machen halt interessantere Sachen als programmieren ^^.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Zum Beispiel?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Verdammt da hab ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet ^^. Äähh...mmmhh...Feierabend ist interessanter.


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Ha! Erwischt! Mir würde auch viele bessere Dinge als Programmieren einfallen ;-] rate mal welche ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

> (...) eine Dame durch Belüftung mittels eines Gebläses.



Das ist ja jetzt nicht so schwierig zu raten....


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Unter anderem... ich würde auch jetzt lieber ins Fit oder Musik machen...
Und ich glaube das mache ich auch jetzt. Bis morgen.
PeaZz out!


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Faules Stück :X Und ich muss hier noch ne halbe Stunde arbeiten und mich mit dom4j beschäfftigen oO


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Juni 2008)

Hau rein, ich bleib noch ein bißchen...


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2008)

Ich werd dann auch sooo langsaaaaam gehen  Bis morgen !


----------



## ink (5. Juni 2008)

Malzeit
Bäck am Zät
Hätte alles nicht besser laufen können


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

Für was hast du dich jetzt eigentlich beworben?


----------



## ink (5. Juni 2008)

Grafik-Designer, was denn sonst?!


----------



## Matze (5. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Grafik-Designer, was denn sonst?!


Du hast da ein Geheimniss draus gemacht:


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Was für n Termin is egal.


----------



## ink (5. Juni 2008)

Der Termin war ja auch nicht das Vorstellungsgespräch.
Hatte mit was anderem zu tun.

Soviel sei angemerkt: Ich bin unbesiegbar :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in!



> Ich bin im Good-Mode, keiner kann mich stoppen,
> ich kann alle Level auf einmal anloggen;



Wen hast denn wieder verprügelt


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen....uhhh bin ich heute kaputt.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Was haste denn wieder angestellt? Hast du nesk geholfen ;-]

Danke nochmal für gerstern.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

War doch kein Ding.

Ich konnte halt wieder nicht so richtig schlafen.


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was haste denn wieder angestellt? Hast du nesk geholfen ;-]
> 
> Danke nochmal für gerstern.



Vieleicht war er das Opfer? oO



Achja...Gten Morgen und auf in den letzten Tag vorm Wochenende !


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Ich war gestern in drei Kaufhäusern, davon waren 2 Spezielle Videogames Läden ... und kein Schwein hatte mir sagen können, was ich brauche um meine Wii an den PC anzuschließen, die hatten ja noch nichtmal eine Ahnung das das geht


----------



## ink (6. Juni 2008)

Ahoi ihr Landratten
Wobei soll mir geholfen worden sein?

@Matze
Hab ich meinen Blogeintrag so geschrieben dass man die Kritik nicht lesen kann?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

> also, an ne TV-karte kannst du das ding mit den beiliegenden kabeln anschliessen, vorrausgesetzt die hat nen gelben cinch-eingang und du hast nen adapter rot/weiß cinch auf klinke.



*10zeichen*


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Na bei deiner Prügellei, in der du unbesiegbar warst (wir haben ein bischen gemutmaßt ;-])


War mir an manchen Stellen nicht ganz Sicher. Klar Kritik hab ich rausgehöhrt. Allerdings war mein Gesammteindruck, dass du eine leicht Positive Einstellung zur EM hast. Aber stimmt, auf dem 2 mal lesen wirds klarer. Kommentar editiert.


@Ex1tus
Wieso denkt jeder ich will auf meinem PC Monitor zocken. Das naheliegenste sieht immer keiner: Ich will doch nur mit meiner Wii übern PC ins Internet


----------



## ink (6. Juni 2008)

Ich musste ja den Eintrag so schreiben dass er nicht sofort wieder gelöscht wird.
(So wie beim letzten Mal :/)

Und ich habe mich gestern nicht geprügelt


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> Wieso denkt jeder ich will auf meinem PC Monitor zocken. Das naheliegenste sieht immer keiner: Ich will doch nur mit meiner Wii übern PC ins Internet





WLAN ? *10Zeichen*


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wieso denkt jeder ich will auf meinem PC Monitor zocken.



Weil das das naheliegenste ist und du nicht gesagt hast das du "nur" in Internet willst.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

@nesk
hmm,
Geht es um einen Konkurrenzkampf:
- im Physischen bereich
- im Psychischen bereich
- geht es um ein Mädchen
oder hattest du gestern dein Mutter besucht und sie wollte dass du deinen Brokolie aufisst?
Oder warst du im Getto in Amerika und hast die ganze Zeit die "N"-Bombe geworfen?
Oder bist du jetzt auf der dunklen Seite der Macht, die sagen auch immer sie seine unbesiegbar?

Also, war es dabei ^^


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Vieleicht aber auch nen Date und es war erfolgreich oO


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

@Internetlosigkeit meiner Wii
1. Wir haben zu Hause kein W-Lan
2. Der Router steht in einem anderen Stockwerk und von da führt ein Kabel durchs Haus verlegt zu meinem PC
3. Bevor ich dafür extre noch ein Loch durch die Wände Bohr möchte ich über meinen PC ins I-Net.
4. Hab mich gestern Abend nochmal ein bischen im I-Net informiert (die Orginal Homepage kann man vergessen) und wenn jetzt heute im MediaMarkt auch nur die Inkompetenz unter dem Konsolenfachpersonal umgeht, dann brauch ich wohl auch mal nesk's Good-Mode...


----------



## ink (6. Juni 2008)

Im psychischem Bereich

Wenn ich ein Date gehabt hätte, würd mir meine Freundin den Kopf abreißen


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Im psychischem Bereich
> 
> Wenn ich ein Date gehabt hätte, würd mir meine Freundin den Kopf abreißen


In diesem Punkt sind wir uns gleich... unser einziger natürlicher Feind ist die eigene Freundin ^^.
Zieh dir den mal rein http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1496123-post8.html
Ex1tus, hammet ihr kennt den glaub ich schon.


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Internetlosigkeit meiner Wii
> 1. Wir haben zu Hause kein W-Lan
> 2. Der Router steht in einem anderen Stockwerk und von da führt ein Kabel durchs Haus verlegt zu meinem PC
> 3. Bevor ich dafür extre noch ein Loch durch die Wände Bohr möchte ich über meinen PC ins I-Net.
> 4. Hab mich gestern Abend nochmal ein bischen im I-Net informiert (die Orginal Homepage kann man vergessen) und wenn jetzt heute im MediaMarkt auch nur die Inkompetenz unter dem Konsolenfachpersonal umgeht, dann brauch ich wohl auch mal nesk's Good-Mode...



Dann steck doch einfach nen WLAN-Empfänger/Sender an deinen PC und versuch darauf zu connecten.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Es muss wenn dann schon ein WLAN Stick, der als Accespoint konfigurierbar ist, soviel hab ich auch herrausgefunden. Da ich aber Programmierer bin und irgendwie Netzwerkgeschichten sich gegen mich verschworen haben, lass ich mir sowas doch lieber nochmal vor Ort erklähren... und lass mir die Möglichkeit eines Umtausche offen


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Habt ihr keinen billigen W-LAN Router daheim rumliegen, den du in dem Zimmer zwischenschalten kannst? Normalerweise hat doch jeder ne Fritz BOX oder so was rumliegen...^^


----------



## ink (6. Juni 2008)

Du willst dich wirklich bei Media Markt beraten lassen?
Muhahaha
Die lesen dir den Kram aufm Preisschild vor und schauen auf die Packung und das wars.

Herrlich, diese inkompetenten Mitarbeiter *g*


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr keinen billigen W-LAN Router daheim rumliegen, den du in dem Zimmer zwischenschalten kannst? Normalerweise hat doch jeder ne Fritz BOX oder so was rumliegen...^^


Ich nicht. Ich hab da so ne abneigung gegen Strahlung weißt du und deshalb sollte das nicht meine erste Option werden. Ich glaub in meinem bekanntenkreis könnte ich allerdings schon einen auftreiben.



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Du willst dich wirklich bei Media Markt beraten lassen?
> Muhahaha
> Die lesen dir den Kram aufm Preisschild vor und schauen auf die Packung und das wars.
> 
> Herrlich, diese inkompetenten Mitarbeiter *g*


Was glaubst du wohl, warum Media Markt meine letze Wahl ist?


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich nicht. Ich hab da so ne abneigung gegen Strahlung weißt du und deshalb sollte das nicht meine erste Option werden. Ich glaub in meinem bekanntenkreis könnte ich allerdings schon einen auftreiben.
> 
> 
> Was glaubst du wohl, warum Media Markt meine letze Wahl ist?



Hmm Strahlung ist doch was feines ! 


Naja ich ahbe auch keinen WLAN-Router oder ähnliches zu Hause, von Alice bekommt mna ja nur einen kastrierten Router 


Hmm du gehst in Elektromärkte und erwartest Beratung? :X
Da muss du schon in den Fachhandel.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm du gehst in Elektromärkte und erwartest Beratung? :X
> Da muss du schon in den Fachhandel.



Ich war in 2Videogames und Konsolen Geschäfte... eines haben wir hier noch, das probiere ich heute und dann werde ich wohl im MM mein Glück(?) versuchen.
Irgendjemand muss es doch wissen.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Ihr dürft ruhig auch ein paar Geschichten erzählen oder habt ihr alle ein Schweige... oder besser NichtSchreibe-Gelübte abgelegt?


----------



## ink (6. Juni 2008)

Das nicht, nur ist grad wieder Orga-Kram an der Reihe.
Was die alles so wissen wollen bei der Uni...
Echt abgefahren:
Geburtsurkunde
Wehrdienst-Zeug
Zeugnisse über Zeugnisse
Und vor allem n Lebenslauf (was die sich einbilden )


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Richtig! Die sollen froh sein das du sie beehrst .

Du warst beim Bund?


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Vieleicht wollen sie nur seriös wirken ^^


----------



## ink (6. Juni 2008)

hehe, wenn es nach dem Agenturchef geht, sollte ich nicht studieren und
direkt bei ihm anfangen *g*

Nein war ich nicht 
Wär ja noch schöner für dieses Land zu "dienen".


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Das hat mein Mitbewohner auch zu mir gesagt. Der hatte sich 4 Jahre verpflichten lassen .

Ich geh da schon ganz anders ran, ich denk mir "Yeah, Waffen, Tarnzeugs, Nahkampf, yeah!" und "alten Leuten den Poppo abwischen." 


Aber wahrscheinlich mach ich dann trotzdem Zivi weil es nicht so anstrengend ist ^^.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Hmm... alten Leuten den  abwischen... oder (vom Staadt) zu einer noch größeren Gefahr für den Staadt ausgebildet werden...
;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Quatsch. Da wird man ausgebildet viel Bier zu trinken .


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Quatsch. Da wird man ausgebildet viel Bier zu trinken .



Da ich kein Bier trinke (außer ich bin eh schon betrunken, möchte den Pegel halten und was anderes gibt es nicht) hab ich also viel Freizeit -> also stecke ich meine Energie in Training und Körperliche Abhärtung. Dazu noch Geistiges Training und so komm ich nach der Wehrpflicht als Killermaschine mit Psychofähigkeiten zurück ;-) ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Da ich kein Bier trinke (außer ich bin eh schon betrunken, möchte den Pegel halten und was anderes gibt es nicht) hab ich also viel Freizeit -> also stecke ich meine Energie in Training und Körperliche Abhärtung. Dazu noch Geistiges Training und so komm ich nach der Wehrpflicht als Killermaschine mit Psychofähigkeiten zurück ;-) ^^ :suspekt:



Gehst du jetzt ned auch schon ins Fitnesscenter?


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Hellooooooo


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Hi hi.
Das man dich mal wieder hier antrifft. Wie gehts denn so?

@hammet
Yo!


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Joa, gestresst ^^ Von der Gruppe und dem Projekt. Aber wir haben jetzt schon nen Baumenu für unser Strategiespiel und können verschiedene Würfel bauen ^^

Und dir?


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Wieder seeeehr gut.
Hatte die letzten 3 Woche einige Zeichnungen für einen Kunden zu programmieren. Ich dachte nicht dass ich nach der Schule wieder so oft mit Winkelfunktionen zu tun hab.

Und wann gibts das Spiel zu kaufen ?


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Schön wärs, wir haben noch nächste Woche dann müssen wir anfangen mit Testn (1Woche) und dann haben wir noch eine Woche für Dokumentationen und Präsentation
Also das wird kein wirklich spielbares Spiel


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Schade. Und was/wie wäre es geworden mit mehr Zeit?


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Naja nen Strategiespiel wie C&C ähnlich. Aber halt nur gegen nen PC Gegner, mit ganz einfacher AI


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Klingt aber schon mal interresannt. Würdest du uns vieleicht mit ein paar Screenshoots beglücken ? ^^


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Damit du dich kaputt lachen kannst? ^^


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Nö. Ich weiß selbst wie schwer es ist Spiele zu programmieren


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo, MiMi.

Ich will mich aber mal kaputt lachen ^^.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Wircklich seeeeeehr taktvoll Ex1tus.
Von schüchternen Menschen muss man doch ersteinmal das Vertrauen erwecken, bis du sie soweit hast, dass sie Screenshoots von ihren selbst erstellten Strategiespielen zeigen


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Ok hier ^^
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/060608131454_screenshot.JPG


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ok hier ^^
> http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/060608131454_screenshot.JPG



...
du wusstest anscheinend noch, dass ich die meisten Seiten auf der arbeit nicht angucken kann, oder!?
...


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Dann eben so
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/werks...nserem-ersten-stratetiespiel.html#post1627029


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Thx.
Also, so übel ist das doch nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass du noch in der Ausbildung bist und dies das erste ist


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Das erste mit ner Engine und C++ ja. Wir haben bisher nur mal eins in Java gemacht ^^
Ausserdem ist es ja net nur meins ist ja von der Gruppe


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Wie viel Arbeit steckt denn da schon drinn?


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Hm, mit Dokumentation, Analyse und Entwurf und noch zwischenzeitlichen anderen Fächern ehm... 12 Wochen mit 5 Leuten , mehr oder weniger. Da einige oft krank waren bzw net kommen konnten weil die Busfahrer hier streiken.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Doch, echt gut schonmal geworden. Ich hab meistens nicht so viel Geduld, wenn ich irgendwas mache, Programme, Songs oder sowas


----------



## MiMi (6. Juni 2008)

Alleine hätt ich da auch keine Gedult ^^ Und keine Zeit, wenn dann zogg ich lieber


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Zocken wäre etz echt net verkehrt, mir is grad sau langweilig hier und zu tun gibts grad mal nix ^^


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Zocken wäre etz echt net verkehrt, mir is grad sau langweilig hier und zu tun gibts grad mal nix ^^



Hihihihi, das mal aus deinem Mund zu hören ^^  Wie gets denn mit deinem Referat vorwärts?


Hmm ich war uahc grad bei meinem Betreuer (oder eher einem Mitarbeiter des Vertrauens weil alle anderen im urlaub sind  ) und hab gefragt was ich tun könnte. Hmm ich hab nichts für dich, tut mir leid. 
Joa damit ist der Tag gelaufen, da ich aba keienr Gleitzeit habe, darf ich meinem Po bis 17 Uhr absitzen


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wie gets denn mit deinem Referat vorwärts?


Das für die Arbeit oder für die Schule?
Arbeit: fertig
Schule: muss ich zuhause machen


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Dann seid ihr ja genau richtig in diesem Thread. Dafür wurde er geschaffen.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

JA, aber leider hilft er grade nicht so ganz.
guck mal, was ich alltes aus diesem Thread gekramt hab:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/290164-langeweile-265.html
Erinnerst du dich an meinen Freaktest Ex1tus? Ist ziemlich weit unten


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (6. Juni 2008)

mmhhhh

Super... Ich darf jetzt noch bis 16:40 Uhr absitzen und dann verpass ich morgen auch noch das EM Eröffnungsspiel 
Zusätzlich darf ich dieses Wochenende kaum Pennen da ich noch ein Schulprojekt machen muss.

Arrghhhh....


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

HuRaHoRRe?
Wow heute sieht man mal wieder lange verschollene Gesichter. Ich mach heute glaube ich schon etwas früher Schluss, so gegen 15.30 . Ist doch nur Fußball


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (6. Juni 2008)

Naja ist heute halt mal wieder Freitag und meine Motivation war auch schon mal grösser :|
vlt geh ich auch schon um 16 Uhr...

Wenigstens gehts heute noch ins Fitness... dann kann ich mich endlich wieder bewegen...
Büro kann einfach überhaupt nichts^^


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Wenigstens gehts heute noch ins Fitness... dann kann ich mich endlich wieder bewegen...


Ich dachte schon, ich sei der einzige in diesen Thread der so denkt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich meine Führerscheinschulden weg hab, dann kann ich mir vllt auch mal sowas leisten .


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Tuschee...


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich meine Führerscheinschulden weg hab, dann kann ich mir vllt auch mal sowas leisten .



Ausrede 

Um Sport zu treiben udn sich zu bewegen, brauch man kein Fitnesscenter


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Im Prinzip ja. Aber joggen, walken, blablabla mag ich nicht. Fahrrad fahren geht noch, aber da muss ich mich ja die ganze Zeit konzentrieren damit ich nicht irgendwen über den Haufen fahre. Mannschaftssport mach ich eigentlich gern, aber ich will spielen wenn ich spielen will, und das geht da halt schlecht....Da bleibt nich mehr viel übrig. Fitnessstudio kann ich solange machen wie ich kann/Lust hab und dabei noch Musik hören und mir dabei noch ein paar Frauen betrachten .

Außerdem lauf ich ja schon jeden Tag in die Arbeit.


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

hmm um auf deinen Link zurückzukommen Matze...


- Abneigung gegen Hip-Hop (hmm schon ein bisschen ^^ )
- Würden wircklich alles tun um ein IPhone zu bekommen oder zu fi...äh in der Hand zu halten (iPhone, teuere Müll für den iEmer, so wie alles von Apple, ich hasse Apple -.-)
- Auf die Aussage: "Aber da hat man so nen vertrag", antworten sie immer mit "kann man so und so hacken" (hmm najo wenn man mag  )
- Kriegen einen Orgasmus bei dem Wort "Crysiss" (Crysis is bescheiden, nach 10 Minuten is der SP langweilig)
- Wenn du sagst, dass du das Spiel nicht so besonders findest, denken sie du hast nicht jeden Pixel angeschaut. (kommt halt auf alles an, nicht nru auf den ersten Blick, man muss auch drauf achten, ob sich zB Gras bewegt  )
- Benutzen Linux (das ist nicht schlimm) und finden du bist der Teufel wenn du das Wort Windows erwähnst (Linux hab ich noch nie benutzt)
- Höhren meist unbekannte, meist finnische Rock- Mattl- Klapsmühlen- Bands (die sind ned unbekannt! Aber gute Musik ist es trotzdem und keine Klappsmühlen-Musik!)
- Tragen meist Mäntel die sie wie "Neo" aussehenlassen soll (nee darunter würde mir zu shcnell warm werden)
- Finden den ersten Matrix teil am besten, die anderen aber schlecht (hmm ich find die alle irgendwie komisch...)
- Chatsprache überall (überall ja, aber nichts ehr heufig  )

Da triffst schon einiges auf mich zu ^^ Aba nur weil ich größtenteils gegen das meiste bin, was "mainstream" ist.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem lauf ich ja schon jeden Tag in die Arbeit.


Und wie weit ist das? 30 Meter?

@hammet
War nur so ein Spaß Test, den ich halt gemacht hab, weil er eine exakte Schablone für unsere Klasse ist.
Außerdem bin ich auch immer eher gegen den Mainstream


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> nur weil ich größtenteils gegen das meiste bin, was "mainstream" ist.





Matze hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem bin ich auch immer eher gegen den Mainstream



Ach, ist es nicht schon Mainstream sowas zu sagen .

Naja, 250 Meter sind es schon ^^. Vier mal am Tag.


----------



## Matze (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg.
Gucke bestimmt wärend der Schulzeit mal ab und zu rein.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

Viel Spaß, ich hab nächste Woche auch Schule, da wird es dann ganz schön ruhig hier sein....


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Tschau Matze 


@Ex1tus

Nein, da jeder "mainstream" anderes definiert. Für mich gehört (mal auf Produkte beschränkt) immer auch eine deutliche kommerziell orientierte Werbung dazu (eins der besten Beispiele ist WoW und das iPhone). Windows ist auch "mainstream", wobei man sagen muss, linux ist es schon mindestens genauso, zudem kenne ich weniger Windowsuser, die gegen Linux wetter, weil ihnen Win besser gefällt, als Linuxuser die gegen Win wetter, weil ihnen Linux besser gefällt.
Man kann es also unterschiedlich auslegen und jaim Grunde muss man dann sagen, dass ud mit deiner rhetorischen Frage auch recht hast. Je nachdem, wie du es auslegst.


----------



## sight011 (6. Juni 2008)

haha wie geil Nesk hat seinen eigenen Fan - Boy :suspekt:http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/smilies/suspekt.gif
:suspekt:;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

@ hammet: Irgendwie kommt es mir nämlich manchmal so vor als wäre alles was Person X nicht macht/mag Mainstream ist .

@sight: Irgendwer muss es ja machen oder?


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ hammet: Irgendwie kommt es mir nämlich manchmal so vor als wäre alles was Person X nicht macht/mag Mainstream ist .



War das jetzt ne Anspielung auf irgendwas bestimmtes?
lingt wie eine Forumulierung, für die du eine Antwort erwartest


----------



## sight011 (6. Juni 2008)

Ja und ich bin froh, dass du das übernommen hast!  ^ ^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> War das jetzt ne Anspielung auf irgendwas bestimmtes?
> lingt wie eine Forumulierung, für die du eine Antwort erwartest



Nö eigentlich nicht. Das mein ich so wie es da steht.


----------



## hammet (6. Juni 2008)

Ich mach mich dann auch so langsaaaaam auf den Weg  (muss noch EInkaufen *schluder*)

Naja vieleicht schaut ihr ja nächste Woche mal rein, dann bin ich wenigstens ned ganz alleine


----------



## hammet (9. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen, auch wenn ich glaube, dass heute keiner/kaum einer reinschauen wird.


----------



## Thodin (9. Juni 2008)

hade ho Leute.
Na allet schiggi?

Hab mir den Arm beim Bouncen gebrochen  naja fast gebrochen


----------



## Dorschty (9. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen auch von mir mal wieder!
Hast du es mitlerweile drauf mit dem Bouncen? Obwohl anscheinend ja noch net... sonst hättest du dir den Arm net fast gebrochen!


----------



## Thodin (9. Juni 2008)

hei.
Ich konnt net  bedien mal nen PC mit nem Gibsverband :/

War ja Krank. Passiert is das vor 2 Wochen an nem Sonntag nachmittag  coole Sache. 
Ahjo mittlerweile kann ich damit joggen und laufen und so. Bisel springen.
Aber. Tjo. Dumm gelaufen triffts ganz gut oder? 
bin einfach vorüber gekippt und hab mich quasi nur mim rechten Arm am Boden abgefangen. War net so toll


----------



## Dorschty (9. Juni 2008)

Davon gibts nicht zufällig Foto- und oder Videomaterial oder? ^^
Du wolltest doch eh mal Bilder posten, wie du am Bouncen bist! Wie siehts denn aus?


----------



## Thodin (9. Juni 2008)

vom Sturz gibs keine Bilder 
da fällt mir ein : ich muss ja nachher noch zur Nachkontrolle ins Krankenhaus.
Haarbrüche in den Knochen tun richtig weh 

Bilder vom Bouncen... tjo sag meiner Freundin die soll mich knipsen ;D
wobei.. ich hab ein Bild am Handy ma guggn ob ich das hochladen kann. Irgendwie :/


----------



## Dorschty (9. Juni 2008)

Dann gib mir mal die Nummer deiner Freundin! ^^ Dann ruf ich die mal an! ;-] ^^


----------



## Thodin (9. Juni 2008)

Ich versuch gerade das Bild hochzuladen. Wenns klappt post ich das hier 
hab selber eins mim Handy geschossen als ich mich in nem großen, spiegelndem 
Schaufenster gesehen habe


----------



## Thodin (9. Juni 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Dann gib mir mal die Nummer deiner Freundin! ^^ Dann ruf ich die mal an! ;-] ^^



Auf`s Maul?


----------



## Thodin (9. Juni 2008)

strike!


----------



## Thodin (9. Juni 2008)

so ich muss jetzt nochma ins Krankenhaus. Bis die Tage Mädels


----------



## hammet (9. Juni 2008)

Extra eine Mütze aufgesetzt, damit man dich nicht erkennt? 

Naja viel Spaß im Krankenhaus, ich hoffe du bist schnell wieder draußen.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2008)

Alter Spalter, einen Quatropost.

Lass das mal die Mods nicht sehen.

Ach, guten Tag übrigens. Hock gerade inner Berufsschule.


----------



## Maxsoft (9. Juni 2008)

wenn euch wirklich so langweilig ist:
Hier ist ein LiveTicker zur WWDC 08 mit live Bildern und Infos zur wwdc:
http://www.apfeltalk.de/liveticker/index.php#


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in.
ZZZZzzzzzzzzzz........
Verdammt bin ich müde, aber dafür in der Schule ^^



Maxsoft hat gesagt.:


> wenn euch wirklich so langweilig ist:
> Hier ist ein LiveTicker zur WWDC 08 mit live Bildern und Infos zur wwdc:
> http://www.apfeltalk.de/liveticker/index.php#



Uns ist langweilig, aber wir sind nicht verzweifelt!


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Morgen !

Joa da geb ich Matze recht...alles was mit Apple zu tun hat = schlecht


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

Apple sind zum essen da, nicht zum rumspielen!


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

Hab gerader herausgefunden, wie man herausbekommt, wie viele Beiträge man schon in diesem Thread geschriben hat... Dies ist in Langeweile mein 1561. Beitrag!


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Gumo 
bin ab heute also auch wieder vermehrt da.
Matze wo kann man das nachschauen 
will wissen wieviel Posts ich geschrieben hab.

Keiner sagt was zu meinem Bild


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

Du gehst in dein Kontrollzentrum. Dann bleibst du mit deiner Maus über dem Runden Symbol (das Symbol das zeigt, ob ein neuer Beitrag geschrieben wurde) und wartest das Popup ab.


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Ja das hab ich eben durch selber forschen herausgefunden ;D
*252.Post*... und ich bin immernoch ne null


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

451  *schnief*


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

^^, ich hätte über 2500 Beiträge, wenn die aus diesem Thema zählen würden


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dies ist in Langeweile mein 1561. Beitrag!



Matze ist einfach ein Langweiler x)

Edit : jetzt schon 1562


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Matze ist einfach ein Langweiler x)


Falsch, ein Gelangweilter!


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn ein Stuhl rollt is a Rollstuhl.
Wenn er geht, is a Stuhlgang


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Was sagt mir die Bewertung? Ich hab da 18 Punkte aba beim Renommee stehen nur 4 hmm...


achja und danke Matze für die Bewertung  grad erst gesehen


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Also ich versteh dieses Bewertungssystem nich ganz.
Aber ich werd wohl auch ewig auf 0 / 0 / 0 bleiben


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Was sagt mir die Bewertung? Ich hab da 18 Punkte aba beim Renommee stehen nur 4 hmm...
> 
> 
> achja und danke Matze für die Bewertung  grad erst gesehen



Klar doch, ich bewerte immer wenn man mir hilft oder zumindest es ernsthaft versucht.

Oh man, muss ich euch Mädels das Renomee System nochmal erklähren? Wenn ja, dann beeilt euch, hab bald keinen Rechner mehr.

ps, meine Punkte liegen bei 125


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Norden ist oben.
Da hab dir geholfen, bewerte mich x)


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, muss ich euch Mädels das Renomee System nochmal erklähren? Wenn ja, dann beeilt euch, hab bald keinen Rechner mehr.



Jop, dann mach mal.


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

Renomeepunkte: Man bekommt 1. pro halbes Jahr mitgliedschaft. 1. Pro 250 Beiträge (glaub ich). Außerdem haben deine Bewertungspunkte etwas damit zu tun.

Renomeemodifikator (grüne Kästchen): 1 hat man von beginn. Für jeweils 100 Bewertungspunkte erhält man ein weiteres.

Beiträge: Steigen nicht in den Foren: Unterhaltung (Smaltalk und Fun-Forum, nicht aber Lets Quiz), vb-Testforum, im ganzen Showroom, Coders Talk. Ob es noch weitere gibt weiß ich nicht...
@Thodin
Du hast 0 Beitragspunkte, weil du nur in Threads/Foren postest für die es keine Beitragspunkte gibt



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Thodin
> Du hast 0 Beitragspunkte, weil du nur in Threads/Foren postest für die es keine Beitragspunkte gibt



Falsch.
Ich poste sogar *nur* in diesem Langeweile-Threat 
ansonsten leeche ich nur Informationen oder selber zu schreiben :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2008)

Eines noch: Wenn das Kästchen bei den erhaltenen Bewertungen grau ist, dann heißt das, dass der der euch Bewertet hat ein Renomee von 0 hat und ihr somit keine Bewertungspunkte erhaltet. Rot bedeutet logischerweise eine negative Bewertung und zählt minus. Ich glaube (weiß es abaer nicht) Minuspunkte fallen nicht so stark aus, wie Pluspunkte.

Wenn ich noch Fragen habt, dann Forensuche verwenden oder mich Fragen, wenn ich wieder on bin, muss etz off.
Also PeaZz out!


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Also mir is das System ehrlich gesagt zu kompliziert :/
Hammet was treibst du gerade?


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Öhm ich schreib an nem Konzept rum 

Naja ich frag mich nur, was das Bewertungssystem bringt, auer ne dicke Brust? ^^


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Bringt ne dicke Hose 
Was fürn Konzept?
Ich schreib seit letztem Freitag an ner dicken SQL-Query :/


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Konzept für nen Projekt 

Hmm SQl is doch ok....
Aber mich langweilt dieses Word ziemlich, ich bin doch Programmierer  *schnief*


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Wurdest zum Sekretär degradiert


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Denk ich mri auch manchmal, aber das nennt man in Fachkreisen ja "Projektmanagement" -.-


----------



## ink (10. Juni 2008)

Holà
http://www.tutorials.de/blog/wens-interessiert-52498/nun-wurde-ich-auch-noch-angezeigt-828/

Jupp Jupp huphup quietsch Krach bumm


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Projektmanagement hatte ich in meiner Ausbildung auch 3 Wochen lang 
Mim Vertriebler im Büro gesessen. Unterlagen sortiert nach Datum :
absteigend, aufsteigend und dann nach Kundenummer :/
Und auf Besprechungen mitgehen. Nichts sagen.
Zuhören. Kaffee trinken x)
Laaaangweilig.


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Projektmanagement hatte ich in meiner Ausbildung auch 3 Wochen lang
> Mim Vertriebler im Büro gesessen. Unterlagen sortiert nach Datum :
> absteigend, aufsteigend und dann nach Kundenummer :/
> Und auf Besprechungen mitgehen. Nichts sagen.
> ...



Ich habs jetzt 3 Wochen und werds bestimmt noch min 1 Monat vor mir haben -.-


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Du arbeitest aber net bei Bosch oder? ;D


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Du arbeitest aber net bei Bosch oder? ;D



Wie kommst du auf Bosch?


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Ottobrunn = Standort Bosch
Projektmanagement = in der Ausbildung hatte ich das auch so einige Zeit lang...
Langeweile = hatte ich zumindest bei der Firma


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Ottobrunn = Standort Bosch
> Projektmanagement = in der Ausbildung hatte ich das auch so einige Zeit lang...
> Langeweile = hatte ich zumindest bei der Firma



Wusste garned, dass Bosch nen Standort in Ottobrunn hat.
Najo ich geh halt alle Abteilungen in meiner Firma durch und da ist eben auch sone "Theorie"-Abteilung dabei.


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Joa Bosch hat aufm EADS-Gelände nen großes Gebäude.
Naja muss man nich kennen  dumme Firma.
Schreib mir ma ne PM bei welcher Firma du lernst


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Wieso willst du das wissen? oO


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Reines Interesse.
Ich war früher selber oft in Ottobrunn. (Ausbildung eben).
Auf welche Berufsschule gehst du?
Bergsonstraße? (wenn das diese Schule an der S8 war, im Westen der Stadt)


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Öhm Berufsschule für Informatik in der Riesstraße. Da ist ja das neue Berufsschulgelände auf dem insgesamt 5 verschiedene Schulen zu Hause sind.


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Ríesstraße...ne die hab ich schon nimmer kennengelernt.
Ich war damals 2 Jahre in der Bergsonstraße im Westen von München.
Unds 3. Lehrjahr in der Balanstraße. Grausames gelbes Gebäude.


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Ja die Schule hat auch letztes Jahr erst ihre Pforten geöffnet.
Ist neu gebaut und damit recht frisch, auch wenn das leider nichts an der Kompetenz der Lehrer ändert


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Schule neu. Gut.
Lehrer alt. Schlecht.
Meine Lehrer damals... sagmal einen Herrn "Jung" hast du da aber nicht an der Schule oder?


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Öhm keine AHnung, ich kenne nur meien Lehrer und den hab ich nicht.


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Hätte ja sein können das der auch auf die neue BS gegangen is.
Achja... Schulzeit *schwelgt mal in Erinnerungen*


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Naja hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ich glaub ich gehe lieber arbeiten, als zur Schule  Aber da kommts natürlich auch drauf an, was e in der Arbeit zu tun gibt


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn man was tolles zutun hat is Arbeit freilich spassig.
Ich z.B. Ärger mich momentan schwarz drüber das ich net raus 
in die Sonne und meine Stelzen kann wegen meiner Verletztung. Da
wär mir das so ziemlich lieber als alles andere


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man was tolles zutun hat is Arbeit freilich spassig.
> Ich z.B. Ärger mich momentan schwarz drüber das ich net raus
> in die Sonne und meine Stelzen kann wegen meiner Verletztung. Da
> wär mir das so ziemlich lieber als alles andere



Du Sportverrückter ! Aber es ist immer schön, wenn man weitermacht, obwohl man sich verletzt hat, das zeigt, dass jemand wirklich Spaß an dem Sport hat.


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Die Dinger haben mich ~400€ gekostet.
Is ja klar das ich solange weiter mach bis ich im Grab lieg oder die kaputt sind 

ne das macht mir aber auch übels fun.
btw bin ich sonst ein totaler Sportmuffel und Couchlümmler.
Das is ja das schöne dran : das erste mal das mich ne Sportart wirklich begeistert.
Meine Freundin findest seit meinem Unfall nimmer schön und würde
mir die am liebsten gleich ganz wegnehmen :/

Weisste was das coole is bzw. ironische is?
Meine Schwägerin is Arzthelferin bei meiner zukünftigen Hausärztin.
Tjo und die hat schon vorausgesagt das ich mich mal schmeiss und dann bei denen antanz. Und jetzt rat ma wer morgen bei dieser ganz bestimmten Arztpraxis nen Termin
hat


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Was meinst du eigentlich?
Hab mich ja doch ganz ordentlich verletzt bzw es tut zeitweise schon
hammermässig weh :
weitermachen wie gehabt oder sein lassen
oder einfach etwas langsamer / vorsichtiger...
Ichmein ja : weitermachen solang mans kann 
weil verletzten kann man sich _theoretisch_ in jeder Sportart mehr oder weniger.
Kitesurfen is gefährlicher


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Oh ja da hast du recht *auf seinen schmerzenden Fuss guckt* Und das obwohl ich vor 3 Wochen umgeknickt bin


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

beim gehen oder beim sporteln? Fussball?


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Beim Trepperunterfallen 

Bin nicht so der Sportler, habe mal für 4 jahre oder so Tischtenis gespielt, aber seit meinem Umzug läuft da garnix mehr .


----------



## Thodin (10. Juni 2008)

Umzug... Umzug... stimmt ich zieh ja ende diesen Monats mit meiner Freundin zusammen.

Hm Treppensteigen... klingt nach Extremsport.
Keine Sicherheitsschuhe angehabt was?


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Nee aba ich weiß jetzt, dass ich beim Trepperuntergehen nichts lesen sollte ^^

Das war am Abend so hart, dass ich nedmal auftreten konnte, geschweige denn auch nur Laufen. Zumd Glück war die Notaufnahem leer ^^ Und dann wars nur ne billige Bänderdehnung, die schweinemäßig weh tat -.-


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2008)

Naja ich mach mich so laaaangsaaaam fertig zum Gehen, bis morgen, wer auch immer dann da sein wird.


----------



## Thodin (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo hallo.
Coooole Sache :
war bei meinem (neuen) Hausarzt, bei dem zufällig meine Schwägerin Arzthelferin ist.
Und ich brauchte nen Radiologentermin. Und nun hab ich heute um 11 Uhr nen Termin
beim Radiologen bekommen für heute Nachmittag 15:40 Uhr 
find ich gut.


----------



## Dorschty (11. Juni 2008)

Du freust dich darüber, das du so früh zum Radiologen kommst?! Ich würd mich eher drüber freuen, wenn ich da garnet erst hin müsste!


----------



## Thodin (12. Juni 2008)

Ich bin gestern im MRT eingeschlafen, dieses Brummen und Wummern fand ich sehr beruhigend :>


----------



## ink (12. Juni 2008)

hrhr
was hier nicht los ist, der Wahnsinn


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Wie es ist noch keiner da? Was gehtn mit euch ^^  Guten Morgen


----------



## ink (13. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen MiMi
Der Thread schläft ein *g*


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Wirds gleich wenn ich sag das ich mich freue das Deutschland verloren hat ^^


----------



## ink (13. Juni 2008)

Da bist du aber nicht alleine mit 
Es war schön es mit anzusehen, endlich mal brav eins aufn Sack bekommen *g*


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Sehr gut, naja ich habs net gesehen. Aber ich hab jetzt nen neues Hobby gefunden ^^
Waren gestern so mitm Auto aufm Weg nach Hause, da standen da so nen paar Fans an der Strasse mit Flaggen und so, ich mach also das Fenster auf und die freuen sich shcon das ich jetzt mitgröhle. Ich schrei aber raus "pfuiiiii" deren Blicke waren ma soooo genial  Und einer schreit noch so "Hinterher", alles klar ^^


----------



## ink (13. Juni 2008)

hrhr
Salz in die Wunden 
Mein neues Hobby fördert den Verkauf von Fahnen und spendiert uns ein nettes
Feuerchen, genauer werd ich es nicht sagen


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

HiHi  Wir haben usn shcon überlegt, an einer Seite von der Strasse anzufangen und dann die Strasse lang zu rennen, und wer am Ende der STrasse die meisten Flaggen hat, hat gewonnen


----------



## ink (13. Juni 2008)

hehe
Passt ungefähr, nur mit dem Unterschied dass man die EM über Zeit hat 
Ich hasse die Fahnen sowieso, auf der Autobahn hätte fast so ein Ding meine Windschutzscheibe zerdeppert. *grmpf*


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Hab auch schon gesagt, das lenkt viel mehr ab als LED's in der Rückscheibe oder Unterbodenbeleuchtung, aber LED's und Beleuchtung sind verboten, die Fahnen net.


----------



## ink (13. Juni 2008)

Jep und vor allem ist des sch***gefährlich.
Unterbodenbeleuchtung, wie geil 
"Diese Art der Beleutung darf nicht im Strassenverkehr betrieben werden"
Die haben ne Macke


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Sag ich ja ^^
Genau wie die spinning wheels. Auch verboten.



> In Deutschland sind Spinner nach der StVZO verboten. In den USA sind Spinner gang und gäbe


----------



## ink (13. Juni 2008)

Bild ich mir des nur ein oder stehst du auf Tuning?
So mit Flügeltüren und netter Lackierung?


----------



## Thodin (13. Juni 2008)

aloha Mädels 

Deutschlang hat verloren.
Und ich hab das Ergebnis vorausgesagt. Ich hätte Wetten abschliessen sollen :/


----------



## ink (13. Juni 2008)

Du nennst mich Mädel?
Ich hau dir gleich meinen Schwingel ins Gesicht :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Bild ich mir des nur ein oder stehst du auf Tuning?
> So mit Flügeltüren und netter Lackierung?



Ich hätte es gerne, klar ^^ Wenn das Geld dafür da wäre 
Aber erstma ist mein Laptop/ Rechner wichtiger ^^


----------



## Matze (13. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in!



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich hau dir gleich meinen Schwingel ins Gesicht :suspekt:


Oh man, kaum ist man mal ne Woche weg, schon peitschen sie sich mit ihren Gemächten gegenseitig ins Gesicht ^^


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Huhu matze ^^


----------



## Matze (13. Juni 2008)

Hi hi, bist du jetzt öfters wieder hier?

@nesk
Kennst du dich auch mit Gimp aus?


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Naja eher net, heut is nur so nen Freitag, wie immer. Alle haben schon Wochenende nur meine Gruppe bzw ich wieder net. Aus dem 5 Leuten von meiner Gruppe inkl mir, ist jetzt noch einer da. Ein anderer war ne halbe Stund ezu spät und musste auch schon wieder vor ner halben stunde gehen, weil er arbeiten muss. Einer hats mitm Rücken (ja ne is klar) und der andere musste halt auf den Reperaturdienst oder so warten, und das ist jetzt erst fertig gewesen und dann wollt er auch net mehr ganz hierher fahren. 
So ist das


----------



## Matze (13. Juni 2008)

Dein Team scheit ja richtig motiviert beim Spieleentwickeln zu sein ^^
Werdet ihr wenigstens halbwegs fertig?


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Naja ich hab jetzt nen menu gemacht, man kann gebäude machen und wenn man auf nen gebäude klickt kommt nen menu zum einheiten erstellen und wenn man auf ne einheit klickt kommt die neben dem gebäude. jetzt versuch ich herauszufinden wie man blender objekte einladen kann, das wir net mehr mit würfeln da rumlaufen müssen ^^


----------



## Matze (13. Juni 2008)

Hauptsache ihr kommt vorran


----------



## MiMi (13. Juni 2008)

Ich ja, der rest nein ^^


----------



## Matze (13. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dann mal wieder off.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Thodin (13. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Du nennst mich Mädel?
> Ich hau dir gleich meinen Schwingel ins Gesicht :suspekt:



Maximum Perversum 

@ MiMi : 
was für Spiel programmiert ihr da?
*Betatester* ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Montag -.-


----------



## Thodin (16. Juni 2008)

So schlimm ist der Montag auch wieder nich 
still chill.

achja : guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juni 2008)

Ja, aber mein Bruder pennt mal wieder in meiner Wohnung und wenn der im selben Zimmer liegt und nicht aufstehen muss, dann ist das sehr frustrierend. Inzwischen isses auch ganz in Ordnung hier....


----------



## Thodin (16. Juni 2008)

Is dein Bruder ein Kind das Ferien hat?
Wenn mindestens 3 der nachfollgenden Kritierien
- dümmer als du
- kleiner als du
- schwächer als du
- jünger als du
- fauler als du
erfüllt, dann zwingen ihn, dir Frühstück zu machen


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juni 2008)

- dümmer als du [ ]
- kleiner als du [x]
- schwächer als du [ ] 
- jünger als du [ ]
- fauler als du [ ] (schwierig zu sagen, in manchen dingen ja, in manchen nein)

Und er macht auch schonwas dafür das er bei mir pennt (einkaufen, bißchen kochen)...

Aber früh ist das halt demotivierend, wenn da einer liegt und weiterpennen kann, weil er das Fachabi inner Tasche hat.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Dorschty (17. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin (10 Auffüllungszeichen)


----------



## ink (17. Juni 2008)

Moinsen Landratten


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juni 2008)

Heute war es nicht mal so schlimm. Als ich aus dem Bad wieder raus war, hat er mir seine durchgeknallten Träume erzählt. Normalerweise sitz ich noch eine Viertelstunde apathisch auf meinem Bett


----------



## Thodin (17. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise sitz ich noch eine Viertelstunde apathisch auf meinem Bett



ich stell meinen Wecker auf 7:00 Uhr damit ich erst um 8:00 Uhr aufstehen muss.
Ist ein tolles Gefühl sich nochmal ne Stunde hinzulegen wenn der Wecker geklingelt hat 

btw kennt ihr das : 
Ich wacht auf.
Ich schaut auf die Uhr.
7:20 Uhr.
Augen zu.
Augen auf.
7:40 Uhr.
Augen zu.
Augen auf.
8:00 Uhr.
...

Ich frag mich was in diesen Sequenzen geschieht die mein Hirn ausblendet x)


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juni 2008)

Kenn ich, aber eigentlich nur am Wochenende. Wenn unter der Woche mein Wecker klingelt, hau ich 1-2 mal oben drauf, der klingelt dann in 5 Minuten nochmal. Und dann muss ich eigentlich aufstehen, denn sonst bekomme ich vllt meine Apathieminuten nicht und dann muss  ich das in der Arbeit machen .


----------



## Thodin (17. Juni 2008)

Wo is der Unterschied zwischen Apathisch im Bett sitzen und Arbeiten? 

Ich werd mittlerweile immer von den Katzen meiner Freundin geweckt. Die beiden mautzen und so reden so extrem viel die Katzen. Und immer wenn einer im Bett wach wird
kommen die angegrunzt / miaut / geschrien und trampeln über einen drüber.
Oder beissen in unter der Bettdecke vorschauende Glíedmaßen... da werd ich auch immer wach.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Und immer wenn einer im Bett wach wird
> kommen die angegrunzt / miaut / geschrien und trampeln über einen drüber.
> Oder beissen in unter der Bettdecke vorschauende Glíedmaßen... da werd ich auch immer wach.



Was meine Zehen schon leiden mussten...nur weil die uns so abgerichtet haben das wir ihnen um 7.00 früh und 7.00 Uhr abends was zu essen hinstellen. Teuflische Biester.


----------



## Dorschty (17. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mir net helfen... spätestens, wenn die Biester mich einmal morgen wachgebissen hätten, hätten die so nen Tritt bekommen, das se entweder ausm Fenster fliegen oder das nie wieder machen, weil se Angst vor den Schmerzen hätten!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juni 2008)

Das ist mir zu barbarisch, ich habs dann fieser gemacht. Wasserspritzpistole ....


----------



## Dorschty (17. Juni 2008)

Lernen durch Schmerzen! ;-]
Hat schon früher (teilweise ^^) funktioniert


----------



## Thodin (17. Juni 2008)

Meine Katzen haben keine Angst vor Wasser. Die baden im Waschbecken und so :/

btw meine Freundin fütttert die immer um 6 Uhr wenn sie los muss.
Zu mir kommen die zwei Mietzen aus Bosshaftigkeit


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Meine Katzen haben keine Angst vor Wasser. Die baden im Waschbecken und so :/
> 
> "Bosshaftigkeit"



Keine Angst vor Wasser? Wenn ich meine ein bißchen mit Wasser bespritze, dann guckt sie mich den restlichen Tag nicht mehr an (außer wenn es wieder Futter geben soll )

"Bosshaftigkeit"...^^ geiles Wortspiel


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen, allerseits.


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

Bosshaftigkeit war ein Schreibfehler. Aber meine mentale Genialität macht aus Schreibfehlern Wortspiele x)

Thodin heute mit orthopädischer Armschiene...


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2008)

Wie lange isser denn noch kaputt, der Arm?


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

Laut Arzt wäre ein Bruch schneller abgeheilt und der dauert in der Regel 4-6 Wochen.
Und nu geht er einfach ma von 4 - 12 Wochen aus x)

2´faches Knochenödem in nem Gelenk dauert halt.
Ödem = Flüssigkeit im Handgelenkt weil  die Knochen quasi aufeinander geschlagen sind beim Aufprall. Und da scheuert jetzt natürlich alles im Handgelenk, also Sehen und Nerven und alles


----------



## ink (18. Juni 2008)

Hast du dir beim Tippen die Hand verdreht?


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

ne bin beim Bouncen gestürtzt.
Aber erfährst du das erst jetzt?

Ich mag deinen Avatar


----------



## ink (18. Juni 2008)

Jo, hab das nicht mitbekommen.
Mal schauen wie lange ich den behalte


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

dann weists jetzt.
Ich bin bei diesem Sport gestützt :

http://i6.instantgallery.de/t/th/thodin/5614ba8004747934f1160ee21f2529a710065796.jpg

 und jetzt hab ich quasi nen gestauchtes Handgelenk.
Ich brauch auch mal wieder nen neuen Avatar.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Ich brauch auch mal wieder nen neuen Avatar.



Nimm doch dein Röntgenbild...


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

das wäre zu klein.
und ein Genitalröntgenbild zu gross *protz*


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2008)

> Hast du n' dicknsäck oderwas?



Filmzitate lassen sich oft gut anwenden .


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

Aus welchem Film is das


----------



## ink (18. Juni 2008)

Wasn das für ne Frage?
Bildungslücke!

Kids


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

Kids kenne ich.
Das Zitat nicht.

Kids is eh nen beknackter Film.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2008)

Ich find Kids ziemlich gut...


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

ich nich.
*spam spam*


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2008)

So, es wird mal Zeit das ich hier raus komme...Hab Kopfschmerzen. Eine halbe Stunde noch....


----------



## Thodin (18. Juni 2008)

Hm ich hab hier noch ein bischen was zutun 
wünsch dir gute Besserung, Gefährte der Langeweile!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2008)

Naja, ich kann ja in ein paar Minuten heim...Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Thodin (19. Juni 2008)

Gutn Morgen Freunde der Arbeit, des Luxus und des Schokokuchens.


----------



## Thodin (20. Juni 2008)

keiner da heute 
haben alle Fussballkater oder was


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in!
Schönen guten Morgen.
I'm back, also was hab ich verpasst ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Ne, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Na gut.
Leider habt ihr nur 2 Wochen Zeit um von meiner *unglaublichen* Lebenserfahrung zu lernen, die ich in den letzten 2 Wochen gemacht habe, da ich in 2 Wochen wieder Schule hab


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Dann fang mal an ...Ich hab kommende Woche auch wieder Schule.


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Ok: Freizeit ist sau Geil!
So, ich hoffe du bist jetzt erleuchtet ^^.
Frage, könntest du mich zum SpeedBeatle zwischen nesk und jimmylikeska aufklähren?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Dann war ich ja schon immer erleuchtet......

Ne, ich hab auch keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Vieleicht damit :  http://www.tutorials.de/forum/conte...ls-de-2d-contest-nr-2-photo-didnt-happen.html


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub eher das: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creative-lounge/316711-suche-battlegegner.html#post1633230


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Ups, meinte ich eigentlich :-(


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

servas 

heute wieder mehr leute da? schick :>


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Yo, das Flaggschiff der Langeweileposts ist zurück um Ex1tus in der kommenden Woche abzulösen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ja immerhin 1/7 aller Beiträge hier geschrieben...


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab ja immerhin 1/7 aller Beiträge hier geschrieben...



Ich hab ja gesagt, "um dich abzulösen" 

Ich knapp 1/5 , 21,58%


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

oo
ist seid stolz drauf in nem Langeweile Threat soviel geschrieben zu haben? ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Warum nicht? ^^

15,98%


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> oo
> ist seid stolz drauf in nem Langeweile Threat soviel geschrieben zu haben? ;D



Was soll das dann heißen?
Wo bleibt dein Patriotissmus?


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

Mein Patriotismus ist gerade beim Muskelaufbau fürs Halbfinalspiel am Mittwoch :
Deutschland vs. Türkei.
Ich sage - egal wie es ausgeht - das wird ein gefrotzel auf den Straßen ;D

btw : Deutschland gewinnt 2:0 

btw 2 : wie rechnet ihr das aus? errechnet ihr das selber? hab nur fuckelige 296 Beiträge


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Moinsen
Was willste wissen Matze?


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> btw 2 : wie rechnet ihr das aus? errechnet ihr das selber? hab nur fuckelige 296 Beiträge



Also bitte, das kann man doch wohl noch selber ausrechnen:


> Zahl deiner Beiträge im Thread / Zahl aller Beiträge im Thread * 100


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn sogar ich das hinbekommen hab...


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Moinsen
> Was willste wissen Matze?



Also die Sache mit dem Battel hat sich erledigt, bin über deinen Aufruf-Thread gestolpert ^^.
Aber ansonnsten würde mich noch interresieren:
- der Sinn des Lebens
- die Sprungtemperatur von Holz
- Ottfried Fischer's Kollesterin Spiegel
- die Lottozahlen für die nächsten Jahre
- und noch was Frauen so denken (na ja, wenigstens eine, sonst werdens zu viele infos ^^)


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Der Aufruf Thread wurde erst hinterher erstellt, als
Idee eine feste Instanz daraus zu machen (bei ausreichender Resonanz).
Aber sowas ist wohl nicht mehr so gefragt.

zu 1: 42
zu 2: s.o.
zu 3: s.o. x9
zu 4: es werden immer 7 Zahlen aus 49 sein, wird sich auch nicht ändern
zu 5: Frag se einfach, die reden gerne über sowas (Schatz, was denkst du grad?)


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Der Aufruf Thread wurde erst hinterher erstellt, als
> Idee eine feste Instanz daraus zu machen (bei ausreichender Resonanz).
> Aber sowas ist wohl nicht mehr so gefragt.



Na ja, hat doch im Illu-Bereich gegen dich eh keiner ne Chance 



nesk hat gesagt.:


> zu 1: 42


Ich hätts wissen müssn 


nesk hat gesagt.:


> zu 2: s.o.


 Geil, dann sind meine Streichhölzer ja Supraleiter


nesk hat gesagt.:


> zu 3: s.o. x9


 Ich hab gehöhrt, dass er sogar sein eigenes Gravitationsfeld besizt. Tz, die Stars und ihr Accesioars 


nesk hat gesagt.:


> zu 4: es werden immer 7 Zahlen aus 49 sein, wird sich auch nicht ändern


...


nesk hat gesagt.:


> zu 5: Frag se einfach, die reden gerne über sowas (Schatz, was denkst du grad?)


Ich wäre mal froh, wenn ich auf diese Frage nicht immer nur ein "Nix" zuhören bekommen würde. Inzwischen erfahr ich ja fast alles schon zwischen den Zeilen und meine Freundin ist immer ganz geschockt, wenn ich weiß was Fragen/Sagen will bevor sies tut ^^^^


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Es geht ja nicht nur um Illus, sondern es ist offen für alle.

Du kannst in den Kopf deiner Freundin gucken?
Bringst du mir des bei?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, hat doch im Illu-Bereich gegen dich eh keiner ne Chance



Das ist wohl richtig, aber zum Beispiel könnte ich mir einen gleichwertigen Gegner suchen. Wobei er ja sowieso keine Chance gegen mich hätte...Man vergleiche nur seinen Nissan Skyline mit meinem Super-Auto das ich im selben thread gepostet habe....Das sind Welten!


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Ich würde nicht sagen dass keiner ne Chance gegen mich hat, völlig übertrieben.

@Ex1tus:
Versteh ich das als Aufforderung bzw Annahme meines Aufrufes? 

btw: Ich hab noch nen Avatar zu verschenken


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Bäh! I-Net ausgefallen.

Aber Ex1tus, ich dachte mit solche Penuts wie SpeadBattels gibst du dich gar nicht ab  



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst in den Kopf deiner Freundin gucken?
> Bringst du mir des bei?


Ich wünschte, ich könnte das! Aber sobald du eine Frau verstehst (ha ha ha, sagen wir lieber gut kennen), ist ne andere schon wieder ein ganz anderes Geheimniss. Klappt außerdem nur, wenn sie sich nicht wieder irrational verhält.


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Frauen und nicht irrational verhalten?!
Das ist ja wie bei der Polizei sein und Züge bemalen


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Hast ja Recht, ich meine irrational zum Grundpegel ^^
Im Ernst, eine Wütende Freundin (auch wenn der Grund banal ist), verhält sich so wie Quantenzustände unter exotischen Bedingungen in einer anderen Dimension :suspekt:


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Da werden auch Streichhölzer zu Supraleitern und die Nacht zum Tag.
Hach, ich liebe Frauen.
Die sind toll *schwärm*


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Eigentlich darf ich ja auch nicht meckern, bin ja freiwillig mit einer zusammen. Tja, geht halt doch nicht ohne sie... ;-)


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn MiMi hier wieder reinschaut und das liest seit ihr dran 

btw : ich fragte OB das wo angezeigt wird ODER ihr das selber ausgerechnet habt.
Wie man das ausrechnet wusste ich natürlich *klugscheiss* 
edit : sex wird mit jeder Körbchengrösse besser


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

hä?
Wasn das für ne Logik?
Es kommt auf das Gefühl an, dass man mit dem/der Partner/in teilt.
Ergo: Kein Gefühl, kein guter Sex!


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> edit : sex wird mit jeder Körbchengrösse besser


Torz all dem Testosteron in mir kann ich dir da nicht zustimmen!
Meine Worte nesk...


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Versteh ich das als Aufforderung bzw Annahme meines Aufrufes?



Ach komm, es soll doch hier niemand gedemüdigt werden .

Da müssten wir uns schon was suchen in dem unsere Skills ähnlich sind...Kartoffeldruck oder sowas...


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

Also ich weiss ja das da jeder so seine Vorlieben hat  meine sind halt
ne Nummer größer 

und ich sag ma : größer -> besseres Gefühl -> besserer Sex 

müssts ja net gleích rummotzen 
*schnüff* *gekränkt ist*


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Weiß jemand von euch wie man per batch im Realvncviewer nen 
Servernamen und des pw eingeben kann?


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

nope. ich hab nur nen ListenMode aktiv


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Also ich weiss ja das da jeder so seine Vorlieben hat  meine sind halt
> ne Nummer größer
> 
> und ich sag ma : größer -> besseres Gefühl -> besserer Sex
> ...



Ist eher so gemeint, dass Sex mit jemanden, den man liebt noch um einiges schöner ist, als mit ner Sexbombe 

Ex1tus, gar nichts dazu zu sagen?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Geil, wenn man eine Sexbombe liebt ....


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Definiere Sexbombe?
Nur ne Frau mit grossen Eutern reicht nicht.
Selbst die häßlichste Frau wird zur Sexbombe wenn es jemanden gibt der sie
dazu "erhebt" und sie liebt.
Alles andere sind eh nur Wichsvorlagen.


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Definiere Sexbombe?
> Nur ne Frau mit grossen Eutern reicht nicht.
> Selbst die häßlichste Frau wird zur Sexbombe wenn es jemanden gibt der sie
> dazu "erhebt" und sie liebt.
> Alles andere sind eh nur Wichsvorlagen.



Alter, und ich soll dir noch Gedankenlesen beibringen?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Ist das ein wunder Punkt bei dir? Oder geht dir das allgemein auf den Keks?

Du weißt doch das nur ca. 10% aller Posts in diesem Thread ernst gemeint sind, und meiner war es sicher nicht...


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ist das ein wunder Punkt bei dir?


Nö. Is nur meine persönliche Erfahrung


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Mich nervt es einfach Menschen nach Aussehen zu beurteilen.
Natürlich ist immer das erste was man sieht blablabla...
Aber da hört es ja noch nicht auf...

Und Ex1tus, es war auch kein Angriff auf dich oder deinen Kommentar.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Mich nervt es einfach Menschen nach Aussehen zu beurteilen.
> Natürlich ist immer das erste was man sieht blablabla...
> Aber da hört es ja noch nicht auf...
> 
> Und Ex1tus, es war auch kein Angriff auf dich oder deinen Kommentar.



Ich dachte nur, du denkst, dass ich das ernst meine.


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Nein nein


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

Es ist aber nunmal auch ein Faktum der menschlichen Natur, das wir optisch veranlagt sind. Sicherlich lässt sich auch sowas "übergehen" bzw. lenken.
Aber im großen und ganzen sind wir alle optisch gesteuert.
Was trotzdem nich automatisch heissen muss, das ne Frau mit großer Oberweite (mal wieder bisel das Sprachniveu anheben) "besser im Bett" ist.
Allerdings sage ich für mich klipp und klar : grösser > kleiner. Einfach weil ichs
schöner finde. Dafür kann man mich ja auch nich verurteilen oder abwerten 

desweiteren : ja auch eine "hässliche" Person kann ne granate sein 
Schönheit liegt ja auch im Auge des Betrachters. Und wenn jemand ein C nich gut findet das ich z.B. schön finde, ist die Frau für ihn automatisch eher unattraktiv und demnach ´weniger spassig.

boar hey. Voll die Sex-Diskussion entbrannt 

Eure Wetten für Mittwoch?
Deutschland 2 : 0 Türkei
! und ein Volksaufstand in einer der beiden Länder  

achja, das was euch beide verbindet nennt man Kongenjalität.


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Darf man sich ein Unentschieden wünschen?


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

@Thodin
Kongenialität... hmm, nice, wieder ein neues Fremdwort gelernt 



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Darf man sich ein Unentschieden wünschen?



Wieso willst du ein Unentschieden? Hast du Angst ;-]


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Ja, so oder so.
Wenn Deutschland verliert, werd ich von Deutschen verprügelt, wenn die Türkei gewinnt wird es hier noch rassistischer als eh schon ist.


----------



## sight011 (23. Juni 2008)

> Ergo: Kein Gefühl, kein guter Sex!




@ Nesk biste ne Frau oder ein Man 

EDIT Interessante Diskussion, das finde ich aber auch das die Innere-Schönheit zum Teil noch viel mehr Wert hat als das äußere Aussehen! Jedoch stimm ich Thodin zu, das man trotzdem auf das Äußere achtet!! Was ich als Problem sehe ist das wir durch die Medien stark manipuliert werden (auch unterbewußt), wir denken doch alle das unsere Frau mindestens eine Giselle Bündchen sein muss damit wir sie unseren Freunden vorstellen können!! Zum Glück ist meine Freundin noch hübscher


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

Warum sich manche Leute immer so in Fußball reinsteigern müssen...Sich zu prügeln, weil 11 Leute einen Ball öfter hinter eine Linie gebracht haben als andere 11....

Ich mag Fußball. Und ich freu mich zwar nicht wenn die Türkei gewinnt, aber es wäre halt dann so.


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

Ein Mann mit Gefühl 
Metrosexuell? 

Ich finde die Mischung aus
Deutschland ( stellenweise noch Rechtsradikal und extrem Fussballbegeistert ) 
und
Türkei ( stellenweise äußerst brutal und primitiv bzw. rassistisch und gehässig / schadensfroh ) nich gut.
Das Spiel is ein Pulverfass.
Denn ich bezweifle das beide Nationen sagen werden : gut gespielt - auch wenn wir verloren haben.

Ich tippe ja persönlich drauf das die Türken uns deutschen für jedes Tor einen Spieler umnieten 

Aber dann gewinnen wir trotzdem 11 : 0 xD


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

Weils mir grade noch so auffällt, Unentschieden kann es gar nicht mehr geben ^^

Mich interresiert das Fußballzeugs sowieso nicht. Deshalb werde ich gemühtlich zuhause sitzen, vieleicht ein bischen meine Texte weiter schreiben und es geniesen, dass sich die ganzen Primaten in der Stadt, weg von mir die Köpfe einhauen ;-]

Ach ja, zum anderen Thema: mein Standpunkt soll nicht bedeuten, dass ich nicht auf das äußere achte


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

Gerade hast du dich als echten Mann geoutet 

btw ich bin jetzt auch kein riesen Fussballfan. Irgendwo reisst einen das FussballFieber dann
aber doch irgendwie mit nich  also werd ich mir den LiveTicker am Mittwoch Abend anschalten und chillen beim WoW-Spielen.
Und wenn die Türken gewinnen geh ich Donnerstag eh net auf die Strasse.
Nur hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das die Türken, sollten sie gewinnen eher gehässig sind als die deutschen Fans bzw. das sie mehr missgünstig sind als die Deutschen...

ist ein solcher Gedanke Rassistisch?


----------



## ink (23. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Weils mir grade noch so auffällt, Unentschieden kann es gar nicht mehr geben ^^


Is mir klar 


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja, zum anderen Thema: mein Standpunkt soll nicht bedeuten, dass ich nicht auf das äußere achte


Aufs eigene?


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Aufs eigene?


Gut gekonntert 

Ich hau dann mal ab. Bis morgen, PeaZz out!


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

Sollte er.
Denn ohne eigenes Äußeres gibts kein weibliches Äußeres.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2008)

So, noch 10 Minuten.


----------



## Thodin (23. Juni 2008)

Ihr Dreckslucker.
Es ist 17:42 Uhr und ich sitz hier immernoch rum 
und vor 18 Uhr geht heute ma garnix.
Eher noch später


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in liebe Anhänger der hemmungslosen und Arbeitstage füllenden Langeweile ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Ach, soo langweilig ist mir auch nicht...


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

-.- Ich finde meinen Einleitungssatz trozdem toll...


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Hast du gut gemacht *kopf tätschel*.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Was für ne träge Stimmung heute hier >.>
Sonst keiner schon da?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Anscheinend nicht, im Forum ist auch allgemein nicht viel los...


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, teilweise keinen neuen Beitrag in 10 Min


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Ich bin heute auch etwas träge, wahrscheinlich liegst am Wetter.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Man, man, man, dass man immer alles aufs Wetter schieben muss


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Dann bin ich heute halt träge weil ich gestern ausnahmsweise 1 Stunde eher als sonst ins Bett bin.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Ich gebs auf...
Man, gestern hatten wir noch schöne Diskussionsthemen ..


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Sexy Time!

Es muss ja nur wieder jemand irgendetwas hier reinschmeißen. Dann haben wir wieder bis zur Mittagspause zu tun.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Mal so nebenbei, jetzt erkenn ich endlich, was deine neue Signatur darstellen soll ^^
Steckt aber meiner Meinung nach bischen wenig Ironie drinn, oder versteh ich was dabei net?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Ich find sie ziemlich lustig ... Kennst du nicht diesen komischen Bunny: 
(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(") this is bunny. Copy Bunny into your signature to help him on his way to world domination.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Doch, den kenne ich.
Hasen kontrollieren doch schon viel. Laut South Park dürfte sowieso nur ein Hase Papst sein.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Oder dieses Monster in "Die Ritter der Kokosnuss".....Brutal und unbesiegbar.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Kenn den Film nicht so weit, bin da ziemlich schnell eingeschlafen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

WAAAS? Das kann doch nicht sein! Das ist einer der besten Filme auf der ganzen Wölt!


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Na ja, das Leben des Braien ist um LÄNGEN besser!


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Moinsen ihr Lappen
"Always look on the briiiight siiiiide of liiiife, füüfütfütfütfütfüt"


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Halt! Wer da?
Gehörst du zur tutorialischen Volksfront, oder zur Volksfront von Tutorials? :suspekt:


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Volksfront 



> 1. Entschuldigung, aber du kannst nur alle 60 Sekunden einen Beitrag erstellen. Du musst noch 1 Sekunden warten, bevor du einen neuen Beitrag erstellen kannst.



hahahaha


----------



## Thodin (24. Juni 2008)

hmhmhmhmhm
ich sehe ihr postet hier mitunter im 3 Minuten Takt... ihr habt echt nix zutun was? 
hei auch,

Meine Microsoft Tastatur hats vorhin zersemmelt. Ein winziger Schluck Spezi und nix geht mehr  jetzt tippe ich erstma wieder auf ner uralten Cherry :/


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Hatte mal nen noch besseren Fehler hier. Ich bin oben auf Abmelden gegangen und dann kam ein Fehler, ich sei nicht angemeldet und das Ausloggen können nur eingeloggte machen, oder so ähnlich.

^^ In der Wikipedia gab es mal ne Diskussion zum Thema: Heißt "Lebensgefährliche verletzung, dass man daran stirbt?". Darunter auch dieser Teil eines Beitrags:


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Meine Microsoft Tastatur hats vorhin zersemmelt. Ein winziger Schluck Spezi und nix geht mehr  jetzt tippe ich erstma wieder auf ner uralten Cherry :/



Kipp doch nochmal ein Cola drüber, dann hast du dass neue Cherry-Cola ^^^^ :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, das Leben des Braien ist um LÄNGEN besser!



Die würde ich ungefähr gleich setzen. Aber WIE kannst du das BEHAUPTEN ohne den Film JEMALS gesehen zu haben?


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Na weil ich bei das Leben des Braien gar nicht eingeschlafen bin, und den hab ich um 3 Uhr Nachts beäugt


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Matze, darf ich dich verbessern?
Leben des Brian, sonst bekomm ich Augenbluten :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Das ist ein Argument.

Lebensgefährlich Verletzung...Ich würde sagen sie ist für das Leben gefährlich -> man stirbt nicht zwingend daran.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Matze, darf ich dich verbessern?
> Leben des Brian, sonst bekomm ich Augenbluten :suspekt:


Ups, sorry!

@Ex1tus
Ich wollte das eigentlich nur wegen der Schluss Pointe zeigen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß schon, aber das war mir egal. Ich fand das so interessant, da musste ich gleich Stellung beziehen *hust*.


----------



## Thodin (24. Juni 2008)

nene bei eurer Diskussion komm ich gerade nich mit.
Aber der Brian Film is gut 
always look on the bright side of life


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Oh man, wieso schleicht die Zeit heute so ?


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Ist alles nicht so einfach Matze *g*


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Oh man, warum muss es sich die Menschheit nur so schwer machen ... Oder warum kann ich nicht einfach nur stinkreich sein, damit ich immer Urlaub hab ;-]


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Immer Urlaub wäre doch auch langweilig.
Ich werd gleich brav malen gehen und mir die Sonne aufn Pelz scheinen lassen.


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab hier mindestens noch eine Stunde... hätten wir so ne schöne Diskussion wie gestern würde es ja wenigstens schnell rumgehen!


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Die Illuminaten gibt es nicht!


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2008)

^^^^^^ 
Verdammt! Sehr gute Idee, kommt aber bischen spät, jetzt kann ich ja gehen -.-
Sprech das aber ruhig morgen nochmal an .
PeaZz out!


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Die Illuminaten gibt es nicht!



Das Thema hatter wir schon...öfters. War aber immer ein Garant für viel Gelaber.


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Deswegen  *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2008)

Seit der Thread hier maskulinisiert ist, zieht auch das Alkoholthema nicht mehr ...Das ist eine Verschwörung der Bierindustrie! Oder aber auch nicht, weil wenn wir mehr über Alkohol reden, umso öfter denke ich daran....Mysteriös.

Naja, ich darf ja bald heim und viel Bier trinken.


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Will auch Bier haben :/


----------



## Thodin (24. Juni 2008)

Bier während der Arbeit is verboten 

*Streitthema in die Runde wirft*

Wer hat den beknacktesten Tick?
Ich muss immer 5 ma schauen ob ich den Wecker gestellt habe


----------



## ink (24. Juni 2008)

Ich sage immer, jetzt ist Schluss und mach trotzdem noch weiter


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in!
Wünscht mir Glück, dann bin ich heute vieleicht wieder alleine im Büro ^^

Hmmm, mal zusammenfassend was ich gestern verpasst habe:
Die Frauen sind aus dem Thread verschwunden und gleichzeitig bekommen die Mitglieder Ticks *los geh und Händewasch*... Außerdem entwickeln *Händewasch* alle auf einmal *Händewasch* einen gewissen drang Bier *Händewasch* zu konsumieren *Händewasch*. Wurde *Händewasch* etwas unser freier *Händewasch* Wille gebrochen *Händewasch*?... Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,



Thodin hat gesagt.:


> Wer hat den beknacktesten Tick?
> Ich muss immer 5 ma schauen ob ich den Wecker gestellt habe



Das muss ich manchmal auch. 



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich sage immer, jetzt ist Schluss und mach trotzdem noch weiter



Das ist gut.^^


@matze: Den Händewaschtick hat ein Freund von mir. Es hat sich zwar gebessert, aber der hat seine Hände locker 50-mal am Tag gewaschen...


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @matze: Den Händewaschtick hat ein Freund von mir. Es hat sich zwar gebessert, aber der hat seine Hände locker 50-mal am Tag gewaschen...


Den hab ich nicht wirklich, hat nur gerade dazu gepasst


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Hola
Ich hab noch nen Tick festgestellt:
Ich hör seit gestern nur noch ein Lied. 
Die Ärzte - Ein Sommer nur für mich



> Scheint die Sonne auch für s? Dann kämen mir die Tränen
> Dürfen Faschos auch verreisen? Das wär ungerecht
> Können Rassisten etwa auch den blauen Himmel sehen?
> Scheint die Sonne auch für s?
> - wenn’s nach mir geht, tut sie’s nicht


----------



## Thodin (25. Juni 2008)

Neuer Tick den ich heute morgen festgestellt habe : 
ich versuch immer vergeblich meine Haare so hinzubekommen wie ichs gernhätte
und wusel den ganzen tag drin rum 

gutn Morgen Freunde der Langeweile


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Tick -Tack -Tick -Tack

Hab auch nen Tick, wenn ich ne Armbanduhr um habe 

Ach ja, viel Glück heute Abend nesk ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab hab auch einen Tick festgestellt: Wenn meine Hände nichts zu tun haben und ich hab einen Stift, dann muss ich mit dem rumspielen...


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Wat?
Wieso viel Glück heut abend?


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab hab auch einen Tick festgestellt: Wenn meine Hände nichts zu tun haben und ich hab einen Stift, dann muss ich mit dem rumspielen...



Ich bezeichne sowas eher als langeweile ^^



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wat?
> Wieso viel Glück heut abend?



Hast du nicht gemeint, dass du um dein Leben fürchten musst, egal wer heute Abend gewinnt? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich bezeichne sowas eher als langeweile ^^



Das mach ich auch wenn ich was zu tun hab und eine Hand frei hab. Nicht immer, aber oft.


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Ich schließ mich nachher ein.
Hab mir schon Konserven, Gaskocher, Notstromaggregat usw besorgt.
Ich brauch also bis 2050 das Haus nicht mehr zu verlassen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

So hast du auch BSE und Vogelgrippe überstanden oder? Und die Killerbienen schaffst du damit auch!


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich schließ mich nachher ein.
> Hab mir schon Konserven, Gaskocher, Notstromaggregat usw besorgt.
> Ich brauch also bis 2050 das Haus nicht mehr zu verlassen



Nimm nen Stift auch noch mit (stimmts Ex1tus ) und am besten noch ne Frau ^^!

Also ich unser Haus schon mit Sprengfallen versehen. Die Autogeschütze stehen bereit, Klopapier ist auf Vorrat gekauft, Katzen tragen Halsbänder mit Peilsendern, Kammeras und "brauner-Ton"-Lautsprechern und alle Frauen im Haus (Mom und Sis) wurden mit Nudelhölzern und Künstlichen Fingernägeln bewaffnet. So, ich zieh dann mal mein Exoskellet an und geh in Position ... :suspekt:


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Fuuuuuuuuuk
Ich muss gleich nochmal raus...
Zum Glück hab ich meinen Spiderman-Anzug noch im Schrank


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Fuuuuuuuuuk
> Ich muss gleich nochmal raus...
> Zum Glück hab ich meinen Spiderman-Anzug noch im Schrank



Ach Peter, was hast du denn vergessen? ^^


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich die nächsten Jahre in Isolation lebe, muss ich mir noch
Drogen und Frauen auf Vorrat holen.
Was mich wieder dazu bringt neu zu kalkulieren (Lebensmittel reichen nicht).

Und Klopapier hab ich auch vergessen


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Nimm nen Stift auch noch mit (stimmts Ex1tus ) und am besten noch ne Frau ^^!



Vergess den Stifft nicht...
Wir haben noch was vergessen: Anti-beby-pillen für die Frauen mitnehmen


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Kann mir irgendjemand diese Überschrift SINNVOLL übersetzen: 





> Using layers to analyze problems in a flow of materials


?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Ebenen benutzen um den ?Fluss? von Materialien zu analysieren....Ergibt das Sinn?


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Nö, is ne Überschrifft aus dem Cisco Kurrikulum, hab das hier leider nicht auf deutsch ^^.

Hab hier was gefunden, für alle die gerne Spielebewertungen lesen und für alle Freunde der Korruption: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/kolumne_show/Allgemein/135.html


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> für alle Freunde der Korruption



Ich hab ein PCAction Abo...


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Warst du jetzt so mit lesen beschäftigt oder warum hat eine Reaktion 1,5 Stunden gedauert ^^?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Mittagspause und Arbeit...tut mir leid, Meister.


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Hunger, da fällt mir doch was ein... :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

^^ Ich hab heute schon 2 mal gegessen


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Aaaaarsccchhh


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es eher als Fluch bezeichnen. Wenn man viel Sport macht, vor allem masseaufbauenden, dann hat man seeeehr viel mehr Hunger... was auch i-wie den Geldbeutel nervt... Na ja, wenigstens kann ich mit gutem Gewissen Chips, Pizzen und Burger reinhauen  ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Meine Kollegin hat hier immer viel zuviel Essen dabei...Ich brauch mir nichts mitzunehmen . Und dann Mittag heim und nochmal essen...


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Essen... hmm... ihr bringt mich da auf eine Idee... ^^ ^^


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2008)

Hmm, also da hier keiner mehr mit mir reden will, mach ich mal auf den Heimweg... freu mich schon auf das Abendessen ^^
PeaZz out!


----------



## ink (25. Juni 2008)

Und ich hasse ihn immernoch *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2008)

Ich ihn auch....Ich hab nichts mehr zu essen daheim, wenig Geld und Gott schüttelt sich das Wasser aus dem Fell...


----------



## yellowspam (26. Juni 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien.


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in! Am letzen A-Tag der Woche!
Oh, jetzt sind sie alle böse auf mich . Ihr wisst ja gar nicht, was für ein Fluch das ist, das meiste seines Geldes für Essen ausgeben zu müssen... aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen. Für mich ist es auch der letzte Arbeitstag für die Woche.... Am Wochenende gehts aufs Pressure.


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Ähhhm, ich mein gar nicht Arbeitstag ^^. Für mich ist der Dienstag und der Donnerstag immer ein Ar_schlochtag . Muss also trozdem morgen nochmal ran.
Na dann komm bloß heil wieder zurück... ach ja hast ja schule.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2008)

Jop, die letzte Schulwoche in diesem Jahr. Danach darf ich schuften .


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Juhu, ich hab dann bald noch 2 Wochen. Hach, ist die Schulzeit nicht was schönes *träum*


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2008)

Jo, Schule ist klasse. Ich bleib in einer Schulwoche immer länger auf, obwohl ich früher auf muss. So prima ist Schule...


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Vor allem, man ist wesentlich früher zuhause und weil meie BS und mein Arbeitsplatz weit entfernt sind, darf ich nach Unterricht gleich nach Hause ^^. Außerdem seh ich in der Schule jeden Tag mehr Menschen als nur max 2 .


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2008)

Ach, auf manche die ich da seh, könnte ich auch verzichten...^^


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Ich auch, aber hier geht es ums Prinzip! Auf der Arbeit bin ich ja immer alleine...


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Man, hier steppt ja der Bär!
Du lebst ja noch wie ich sehe nesk


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2008)

Arbeit, Arbeit. ich mach erstmal Pause.


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich hier auch nicht wegbewegt


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Wirds denn wircklihc so schlimm?

Übrigens, sogar der Moderator gestern hat die Türkischen Fans in Deutschland aufgefordert keine Schlägerreien anzufangen ^^


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2008)

Also hier waren überall Krankenwagen und Polizei unterwegs.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass die wegen Alkoholvergiftungen unterwegs waren


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Und wieso wollen sie gerade dich? Haben sie sich gegen dich verschworen? Was haben wohl die Illuminaten damit zu tun? Sollte ich mich da lieber raushalten? Und warum stelle ich die ganze Zeit Fragen? Mysteriös!


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und wieso wollen sie gerade dich?


Weil ich prinzipiell dagegen bin.
Hat mir schon immer Ärger eingebracht


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Haben sie sich gegen dich verschworen?


Du bist ja so unwissend, du kratzt nur an der Obrfläche, junger Jedi


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was haben wohl die Illuminaten damit zu tun?


Die gibt es nicht. Genauso wenig wie es Amerika gibt


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Sollte ich mich da lieber raushalten?


Wenn dir dein Leben lieb ist?!


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und warum stelle ich die ganze Zeit Fragen?


Wer, wie was, wieso, weshalb, warum...wer nicht fragt bekommt auch keine
dummen Antworten


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich prinzipiell dagegen bin.


Ich auch, nur hab ich das Glück auf dem Land zu wohnen ^^



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Du bist ja so unwissend, du kratzt nur an der Obrfläche, junger Jedi


Ich muss wohl wieder vor den Jedi-rat treten... wenn sie ihn nicht auch schon unterwandert haben.


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Die gibt es nicht. Genauso wenig wie es Amerika gibt





			
				PrinzPi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> A.dolf H.ittler seine Ufos kontrolliern die USA, Bill Gates ist nur ein Klon von Pablo Escobar...





nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dir dein Leben lieb ist?!


Ist es noch ein eingenes Leben, wenn es einer fremden Kontrolle unterliegt. "Ich habe ein ganz mieses Gefühl bei der Sache"


nesk hat gesagt.:


> Wer, wie was, wieso, weshalb, warum...wer nicht fragt bekommt auch keine dummen Antworten


Hach, ich liebe es dumme Antworten auf dumme Fragen zu geben


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2008)

> A.dolf H.ittler seine Ufos kontrolliern die USA, Bill Gates ist nur ein Klon von Pablo Escobar...




Mein Lieblingslied von M_Aster P *freu*


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mein Lieblingslied von M_Aster P *freu*



"Keine Liebe" ist eben ein Klassiker ^^


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden Fall! *im Explorer such!


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Ist jetzt eigentlich schon bekannt, wann sein neues Album kommt? Wurde ja wegen seiner Stimmband-OP verschoben...


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2008)

ne kann ich di nich sagen,aber ich frag spätermal seinen einen Produzent!


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2008)

Hmm, das ist doch noch aus der Beatfabrik-Zeit oder?


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ne kann ich di nich sagen,aber ich frag spätermal seinen einen Produzent!



Willst du mich verar_schen :suspekt:



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, das ist doch noch aus der Beatfabrik-Zeit oder?



Yo! Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die Live-Version vom letzen Jahr am besten finde


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2008)

hehe
Sollen wir dich mal an die Hand nehmen und ins Musikbizz führen?


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2008)

Wieso verarschen? Soll ich ihn fragen oder not!?


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> hehe
> Sollen wir dich mal an die Hand nehmen und ins Musikbizz führen?



Willst du mich ins träumen bringen ?

Ok, jetzt muss ich euch nochmal Fragen: "Wer seid ihr eigentlich?"

Na ja, is ja gut dass ich mich mit Fragen immer an euch wende.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wieso verarschen? Soll ich ihn fragen oder not!?



Klar! Da warte ich schon lange drauf, obwohl ich immer noch seine 3 letzen Alben höre ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann muss es ja ein laaaaaaaaaaanger Weg bis zu deinem Auto gewesen sein ^^



Kapier ich net.


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

@nesk
Also jetzt muss ich doch noch mal fragen bevor ich gehe: Ernst gemeint oder Witz?



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Kapier ich net.



Na bis zu deinem tollen Bild von einem Auto!


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2008)

Achsooo . Jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen und es hat "Klick" gemacht als mir ein Lämpchen aufgegangen ist weil ich vorher auf der Leitung stand....:suspekt:

Das war schon ein hartes Stück Arbeit. 8 Monate als Mediengestalter machen sich schon bemerkbar. ^^ Inzwischen sind es ja 10.


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2008)

Falls ich mal Millionär werde, lass ich mir dein Auto auch bauen 
Ich bin dann mal weg, bis morgen. PeaZz out!


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2008)

Was war ernst gemeint?
Das mit an die Hand nehmen?
Ich häte kein Problem damit dich jemandem vorzustellen.
Dazu musste aber n bissl was an Tracks haben.


----------



## yellowspam (27. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien !


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in.
Hey yellowspam, bist du heute mal länger da?


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

Lasst mich doch am Freitag nicht allein


----------



## ink (27. Juni 2008)

Moinsen ihr Pappnasen ^^
Was geht ab?
Check das aus yo!
:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

Wie gerufen ^^

Dachte schon ich muss mich alleine ins We hineinlangweilen.

Mal so neben bei, du hast nicht zufällig ein Zeit-Kompressions-Gerät zuhause rumstehen, oder nesk?


----------



## ink (27. Juni 2008)

Ne sorry, hab ich grad an Russland vermietet.
Die wollten irgendwas damit, Zeit zusammendrücken, ein Zeitloch oder so und irgendwas
in der Vergangeheit ändern.
Frag mich aber nicht was die vorhaben, ich glaube jemand hatte seine Brille vergessen.


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

Ach, die werden es bestimmt nutzen um mehr Zeit zu haben sich eine Lösung für das Welt-Hungerproblem, den Treibhauseffekt und der Tatsache, warum sie das Gerät nicht nachbauen machen 

Verdammt, so viel vor und so wenig Wochenende... ich sollte mir ne Grippe suchen ^^


----------



## ink (27. Juni 2008)

Sommergrippe ist grad im Angebot.
Oder du klagst über Schmerzen in den rechten 3 Fingern, mit nem stechendem Schmerz
bis hoch in den Arm.
Gibt 6 Wochen frei ^^


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Sommergrippe ist grad im Angebot.


Ich glaub ich hab mit meiner Ärztin schon ein unausgesprochenes Abkommen -> Ich komme eigentlich nur vorbei, wenn ich nicht in die Schule will wegen z.B Splash! oder Fahrprüfun usw und immer wenn ich vorbei komme geht grad ne Magen-Darm-Grippe um ^^



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Oder du klagst über Schmerzen in den rechten 3 Fingern, mit nem stechendem Schmerz
> bis hoch in den Arm.
> Gibt 6 Wochen frei ^^



Das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklähren...


----------



## ink (27. Juni 2008)

Sehnenscheidenentzündung, vom zu vielem Tippen


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

hmm, klingt gut. Allerdings müsste ich dann hoffen, dass keiner weiß dass meine Finger beim Sport teilweise viel mehr aushalten müssen ^^.

Wenigstens hab ich übernächste Woche wieder Schule, dann hab ich endlich mal Zeit für alles, sprich Sport, Tracks, bessere Hälfte, SSBB zocken, Abends weggehen ... oh ja, Jungend noch genießen solange sie noch da ist ^^


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Sehnenscheidenentzündung, vom zu vielem Tippen



Mal so nebenbei, muss man als Grafiker so viel Tippen?


----------



## ink (27. Juni 2008)

Kann ich kann mir sowieso keine 6 Wochen frei leisten.
Aber man muss schon mal viel tippen, dazu noch klicken und sich ärgern


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich kann mir sowieso keine 6 Wochen frei leisten.



6 Wochen sind schon viel, aber warum denn nicht?


----------



## ink (27. Juni 2008)

Als "Selbstständiger"?!

edit:
Ich bin dann mal wech.
N schönes WE mit meiner Freundin verbringen.
Ich wünsch ein ebenfalls schönes Wochenende.

Peez


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

Stimmt ja, hab ich vergessen.

Gleichfalls und viel Spaß!


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

Keiner mehr da? Yellowspam, sight, Thodin?


----------



## Matze (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hau dann ab ins Wochenende.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

PeaZz in! Und schönen Guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.

@Chronos
Mal bitte dem nächsten Wochenende mehr Zeit geben ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Morgen Matze.


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Welch seltener Gast in diesem Thread 
Wie läufts bei dem gemeinsamen C4D Projekt?


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Hola
Guten Morgen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Ach da läufts ganz gut 
Der Hof ist fertig gebaut, also das Rohmodell, jetzt kanns eigentlich an die Objekte rangehn


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Wie koordiniert ihr das eigentlich?

Morgen nesk


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Wir haben den Hof in verschiedene Bereiche aufgeteilt, die farbig unterteilt sind und jeder bekommt einen Bereich, den frei gestalten kann.


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Achso. Na dann bin ich mal auf das Ergebniss gespannt ^^ Ob man dann erkennen kann, wer was gemacht hat...?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Sehn wir dann ja :B


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Und was geht sonst so ab?
Enttäuscht nach dem gestrigen Spiel?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Ach hält sich in Grenzen, könnte schlimmer sein.


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Und was geht sonst so ab?
> Enttäuscht nach dem gestrigen Spiel?



Ich sag mal so: Ich bin ja nicht so Fußball begeistert, aber ich bin froh, dass ich nirgends Spanier um mich rum hab, also kann ich damit leben 

Und ihr? Taschentücher leer? Sandsack zerstört?


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Nö, du kennst mich doch.
Ich hab mich gefreut


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Ich bin froh, dass dann so langsam die ganzen Fahnen verschwinden


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

? Ich dachte eher, dass es dir auch egal ist, aber wieso freuen? Schleimt sich da jemand bei den Siterkämpfern ein  ;-]


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wird Nick(AP) das übernehmen, der hat am meisten Zeit 


... ne *scherz* ich denk mal der kann das auch ganz gut koordinieren.


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2008)

*lol ich schreib zu langsam! Das heißt es ist Montag 


EDIT: als ich gepostet habe, habt ihr das Thema wahrscheinlich schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlich wird Nick(AP) das übernehmen, der hat am meisten Zeit
> 
> 
> ... ne *scherz* ich denk mal der kann das auch ganz gut koordinieren.



Ich glaub einfach mal, du hast vorhin nicht die aktuelle Seite gesehen, sonder die letzte, oder ?

Edit: Oder einfach sehl langsam ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Denk ich auch mal 
Moin Sight^^


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Ich schleim mich nicht ein.
Hatte nur keinen Bock mehr auf die ganzen Fahnen
und das selbstgefällige Getue


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Wie Recht du hast! Ich glaube, wenn mir eines dieser mangaänlichen EM-Maskotchen über den Weg gelaufen wäre, hätte ich es in den nächsten Fluß geworfen, um zu sehen, ob dessen Frisur danach nochsitzt ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Dann schau dir mal die Olympia Maskotchen an... DIE sind schlimm.

http://www.fontshop.de/newsfeed/C1133814189/E1394543469/Media/Maskottchen.jpg ...


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Jegliche assoziationen zwischen Austragungsort und den Figuren spare ich mir jetzt ...

Edit: Ich kann auf externe Bilder nicht zugreifen, wegen unserer Firewall. Hab mir aber grad paar Bilder in Google angeguckt


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Okay 
Das nächste mal lade ich es hier hoch^^


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Dumdidum
Hier ist nichts los
Dumdidei
Dideleidideleidideleieiei


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Leider, noch hab ich grad nix zu tun, also schnell noch ein bischen Action hier rein packen, bevor mein Ausbilder kommt und Aufgaben hat ^^


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

*ActionreinpackZünderstellundwegrenn*


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Juhu, *ZwischenRoterBlauerOderGelberDrahtEntscheideUndSichÜberAdrenalinFreu* Also nesk, welchen würdest du wählen ? ^^


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habs ja selbst gebaut, ist also langweilig.
Nimm aber den Gelben *g*


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs ja selbst gebaut, ist also langweilig.
> Nimm aber den Gelben *g*



Hmm, wollte eigentlich den blauen nehmen...
Ach, ich steiger einfach noch ein bischen das Adrenalin: Ich stülpe so einen Bombensack drüber, zeih mir nen Eierbecher an und stetz mich drauf ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

gg
Jau, davon mach ich n Video für YouTube


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Klar, dann schreib ich mir noch Münchhausen auf die Stirn und flieg so nach Amerika ^^.
Aber nein, das kann ich leider doch nicht machen. Hab grade gemerkt, dass ich meinen Helm nicht finde ... Musst wohl du für mich einspringen


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Also jetzt bin ich traurig.
Hab meine komplette Ausrüstung an so nen Typen vermietet.
Hat irgendeine Bombensache vor, dürfte aber nichts Schlimmes sein.
Er sah ganz sympatisch aus, so mit langem Vollbart und hatte nen leichten Akzent.


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Warscheinlich will er bloß ein Feuerwerk für den Geburtstag seines Juniors machen . Mensch, du bist immer so freundlich! Ach ja, bei uns woht zurzeit so ein Austausschüler, der will ein Heilmittel gegen Sars entwickeln. Hast du da zufällig ein paar Erreger im auf Lager? Er wird dich auch bestimmt in seiner Reder erwähnen, wenn er ein Heilmittel gefunden hat 

Ach ja, ist es nicht schön wenn man helfen kann?


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Aber sicher......kaslökdas
Hey (sorry die Polizeiiiii ist grad daaaaaaaa), ich muss noch zuuuuuende schreiben.
Die faseln was von Terrornetzwerk und dass ich da jemanden unterstüüützt, hey, Schluß, hätte.
Damn, mom


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Ach, lass mich raten die Herren mit ihrem Partybus?
Die waren Gestern bei uns auch, hat unser Nachtbar gesagt. Irgendwas mit Heimlicher unterbringung einen Wahnsinnigen. Pah! Da sollten die lieber mal meinen  Englischlehrer aufsuchen ^^


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Oh man, ich möchte nicht wissen, was wir anstellen würden, wären wir Millionäre ^^


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

N Haufen Spaß haben 
Autorennen, Pferderennen, Wegrennen


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Samy Deluxe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Digger sch.eiß doch drauf was ich mit der Platte verdien,
> es gibt Dinge die kann man nicht kaufen so wie Adrenalin



Du hast freikaufen vergessen.


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Das vor allem.
Hab aber noch ne Gefängnis-Frei-Karte.
Die bekommt man automatisch wenn man Kohle hat


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, du hast Recht. Ein Hoch auf unsere moderne soziale Gerechtigkeit :suspekt:

Wir könnten uns auch jeder einen Politiker anschaffen, ziehen die Fäden im Hintergrund und derjenige, der mit seinem Politiker am Meisten Geld scheffelt, gewinnt unser Politiker-Tycoon ;-)


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

hrhr
Ich werde einfach Schäuble sponsorn, der
überwacht dich dann und ich weiß immer Bescheid.
Das ich gewinn ist ja wohl klar


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Aha, du bist also mehr der Taktiker.
Ich sponsor natürlich unsere Merkel. So hab ich verbindungen in die USA, lass sie noch etwas mehr den Ar.sch vom Bush küssen und schon kann ich dir eine zum Atomaren Erstschlag bereite Nation entgegensetze, die für mich dann Grundlos Länder ausbeutet -> ergo: Ich gewinne


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Dann bin ich für ein unentschieden.
Denn über Schäuble richte ich das so ein, dass Russland sich von den USA angegriffen fühlt, alles losballert, USA ebenso und Welt atomisiert wird.
ergo: Unentschieden


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, sowieso alles zu umständlich, tun wir uns lieber zusammen und bauen gleich einen Todesstern Lord nesk ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Was glaubst du wohl was das ist, was du als Mond siehst?!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Ja nen Todesstern  Ich bin dabei


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Was glaubst du wohl was das ist, was du als Mond siehst?!



Ich dachte ne Platform zum Filme dreh für die USA. Na ja, bei mir ist das was anderes, hast du schon mal von der Gegenerde gehöhrt 



Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Ja nen Todesstern  Ich bin dabei



Ok, du kannst schonmal ein Teil für den Superlaser besorgen... ich glaub der liegt auf Mygeeto...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Hm... okay *Battlefront einleg*
Zum Glück ist Mygeeto die allererste Mission


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Hm... okay *Battlefront einleg*
> Zum Glück ist Mygeeto die allererste Mission



Nein mein Freundchen, du zockst die Übungsmission schön mit ;-]


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Und was mach ich?
Hab nen Todesstern am Start, der Laser wird organisiert.
Ok, ich werd in der Zwischenzeit schnell mal reich werden, ok?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Okay hab die Missionen durchgezockt 
Laser hab ich hier *abstell*
Nesk, bist du schon reich? Oo


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

einen Moment noch, ist gleich soweit


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Gut, mit dem Mittagessen bin ich soweit fertig. Ich besorg uns ein paar Angestellte für den Todesstern, die MIB schulden mir noch was.

So, worauf schießen wir zuerst? ^^


----------



## ink (30. Juni 2008)

Wir lassen Blumen regnen und schießen auf den Hass in der Welt.
Ist dass n Angebot?


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Geht klar, zwar glaube ich nicht, dass dafür ein Superlaser ausreicht, aber besser als gar nichts.

Also: Laden! und.... PEACE


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. Juni 2008)

Wieso schießen wir nicht auf die WoW Server?
Die stehen ind Frankreich... kannst aber auch das ganze Land zerbomben, wenn du willst^^


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, dann haben ungefähr 3 Billionen Kids wieder die Birne frei und können sich mit uns um den Frieden bemühen :suspekt:
Von mir aus kann Frankreich gerne weg ... Allerdings hat nesk bestimmt was dagegen, würde ja für noch mehr Hass sorgen...


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich dann so langsam.
Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes. PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2008)

> Wir lassen Blumen regnen und schießen auf den Hass in der Welt.
> Ist dass n Angebot?



Woow Nesk le poète!*


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Verdammt, jetzt schon 20° und das an einem Arbeitstag...


----------



## yellowspam (1. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit aus dem sonnigen Wien.

was los heute, keiner der postet? Seltsam,  und was haben die Freimaurer damit zutun....


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

Oh, da dachte ich egoistischer Weise nach 5 Stunden Warten auf einen Post zurück dürfte ich mal zu Mittag essen


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2008)

RumbarumbarumbatätärääääätätärääääääätätäräääÄÄÄääÄäääääää

Gruß da lass


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

*Lemmingsstimme an* Jiiiiieeeppppiiiiiieeee *Lemmingsstimme aus*

Vor kurzem hatten wir noch an einem Halben Tag 4 Seiten in diesem Thread vollgeschrieben und etz kann ich mich über wenigstens den 2. Beitrage freuen, der nicht von mir kommt 

PeaZz


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Juli 2008)

Dann freu dich jetzt über den dritten 
Wenn die anderen so blöd sind und dich allein lassen leiste ich dir was Gesellschaft^^


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2008)

Ja, das musst du mal so betrachten.
Dein Avatar schüchtert ein und deine Verschwörungstheorien zermartern mein Hirn.
Da ich ja meine komplette Ausrüstung momentan im Ausland habe, bin ich dem
schutzlos ausgesetzt.
Ich bau mir mal ne Kappe aus Alufolie um dem Schlimmsten zu entgehen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Juli 2008)

Die Aliens könen dich trotz deiner Alufolie sehen


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

Sind sie ja doch da ^^, jemand muss auch mit mir meinen 1.000sten Beitrag feiern.
@Gewürzwiesel
Stimmt, die glänzt so auffällig ^^

@nesk
Wieso einschüchtern, verhalte ich mich anders als vorher? 
Hat der freundliche Mensch deine Bomben immer noch nicht zurückgebracht?
Ach und bitte lass das mit der Alu-Müzte. Auf diese Entfernung hab ich sonst keinen Telepatischen zugriff mehr auf deine für mich wichtigen Synapsen und Geistesvorgänge ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2008)

@ GW:
Ich kann sie auch sehen, daran liegt es nicht.

Matze hats erkannt.
Ne, hab nichts hier, ausser ner Senseo-Maschine und nem Dosenöffner.
(Ersteres mit eingebautem Telefon und Zweites ist ein Jetpack)

Und ja, ich hab Angst vor dir, da nutzt mir auch meine geistige Überlegenheit nichts, ich
könnte höchstens wegrennen (denn das hab ich drauf)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Juli 2008)

Frag doch mal Mc Gyver... der sagt dir wie du daraus ne Bombe baust x)


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2008)

McGyver kann nichts, hat von Chuck Norris schon eins aufs Maul bekommen


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> ich könnte höchstens wegrennen (denn das hab ich drauf)


Wieso hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass deine Werdegang interresannt ist? ^^ 

@GW
Nö lieber nicht umbauen, den Dosenöffner können wir brauchen um in die Ufos einzubrechen ;-)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Juli 2008)

Mc Gyver baut aus nem Wattestäbechen und ner Plastikflasche ne aufblasbare Kaffeemaschine! Mach du das mal nach


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2008)

Matze, wat is mit meinem Werdegang?

Ich hab Chuck Norris, was soll ich mit ner Kaffemaschine?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Juli 2008)

Sie aufblasen


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Matze, wat is mit meinem Werdegang?
> 
> Ich hab Chuck Norris, was soll ich mit ner Kaffemaschine?



Bestimmt interresannt, man frage sich mal, wieso du Weglaufen so gut kannst ^^

Kaffee kochen


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

So, ich verabschiede mich dann mal für heute.
Bis morgen. PeaZz out!


----------



## ink (1. Juli 2008)

Dass ist mal deiner Fantasie überlassen 
Oder schreibt man das Phantasie oder gar Pfantasie?


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Dass ist mal deiner Fantasie überlassen
> Oder schreibt man das Phantasie oder gar Pfantasie?



Fantasie oder Phantasie, das eine ist neue, das andere alte Rechtschreibung.

Hmm, lieber nicht drüber nachdenken... ^^ 

Aber jetzt, PeaZz out!


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Heute mal länger da Yellowspam?


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinl. bis 18.00 Uhr.

Nur dass doofe is halt dass ich massig Streß habe, weil wir dauernd gehackt werden und ich nun ne Lösung programmieren muss für unsere Community-Site, und dann muss noch ein Rechner eines Kunden (*würg* ich hasse Hardware und generellen Kundensupport) per fernwartung anschauen weil sein Webmail "hüpft" und diverse andere Späßchen..ich willw as programmieren ! 

Aber sonst schau ich dass ich ein bisserl zum posten komme ^^


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Gut, nicht dass ich so allein bin wie gestern den ganzen Tag ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Juten Morgen 
Matze, bald haste deinen 1.111sten Beitrag


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn es so weiter geht wie gestern. Da hatte ich einen guten Tag mit so  17 Beiträgen ^^. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich jemals auf 1.000 komm. Mal nebenbei in diesem Thread ist das mein 1689ter Beitrag 
Aber na ja, ist auch nur ne Zahl


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Jo^^
Ich geh mir mal Frühstück machen


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Gute Idee, mach ich glaub ich auch mal 
Was gibts denn schönes?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Schnitzel von gestern mit toast^^


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

also ich dag j aimmer über geschmack kann man streiten....

Mein Bruder ist meistens Nutellabrot mit Essiggurkerl ^^ und er lgrinst noch dazu wenn er es isst, der kranke kerl.


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Schnitzel von gestern mit toast^^


Ich liebe ja Zeugs von gestern am Morgen ^^



yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> also ich dag j aimmer über geschmack kann man streiten....
> 
> Mein Bruder ist meistens Nutellabrot mit Essiggurkerl ^^ und er lgrinst noch dazu wenn er es isst, der kranke kerl.



Ist dein Bruder schwanger?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Aber Nutella mit Essiggurken? Oo Ich hab ja so einiges schonmal probiert aber das ist mir neu...


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ist dein Bruder schwanger?




Nein, nur 13 Jahre und halt mein kleiner Bruder, ein bisserl durchgeknallt aber sonst ok ^^

Wenn man ihn lassen würde, würde er sich nur von Süßigketien ernähren .^^


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Süß-Sauer-Mischungen liegen mir eh nicht ^^. Und ich hoffe das bleibt mir auch neu GW 


Wie kam der eigentlich auf die Idee?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Da hilft nen großes Vorhängeschloss am Kühlchrank


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Kann ich nicht machen, da würde ich innerhalb von 6 Stunden verhungern ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Ich mein bei seinem Bruder


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Hmm, d meinst also knallharten Entzug... na hoffentlich verlagert er seine Sucht dann nicht...


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Scheint nicht so ^^


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß ned wie er da drauf kommt das zu essen , er richtet sich's halt her und verspeißt es dann ... wie krank die Welt sein kann. Da stecken bestimmt die Illuminaten dahinter ^^


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Die gibt es nicht!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Aber die Nutellagürkchenmaten...

Na klasse... mein PC ist mit der C4D Szene überfordert... der rendert nicht, obwohl GI und AO ausgeschaltet sind-.-


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß ned wie er da drauf kommt das zu essen , er richtet sich's halt her und verspeißt es dann ... wie krank die Welt sein kann. Da stecken bestimmt die Illuminaten dahinter ^^





nesk hat gesagt.:


> Die gibt es nicht!


... *SichAufDieZungeBeis* ... Gnggghh! Nein, jetzt bloß nichts dazu sagen ...




Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Aber die Nutellagürkchenmaten...


Die neue Verschwörung nach "Die große Käseverschwörung" oder wie? ^^^^


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Was habt ihr alle mit den Illuminaten?
Beschäftigt euch mit zB mit den Freimaurern oder unserer aktuellen Regierung


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Hm... wenn ich im Editor render macht das alles ganz normal, im Bild Manager bleibts aber schwarz-.-


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Was habt ihr alle mit den Illuminaten?



Das Wort klingt cool ^^ 



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Beschäftigt euch mit zB mit den Freimaurern oder unserer aktuellen Regierung



Also die aktuelle Regierung ist doch sowieso schon offensichtlicht ein Netz aus Lügen, Korruption, [hier alle schlechten Eigenschaften einfügen, die DIR einfallen], das wäre zu einfach ^^

@GW
Sorry, damit kenn ich mich net aus.


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Achja Matze:


*HAPPY 1K DIGGER*


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

^^
Thx.
*Korkenknall*
Dann mal auf zur 2k.

Aber erst mal ne Party für dein 1k vorbereiten


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

gg
Schauen wir mal


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Da stecken bestimmt die Illuminaten dahinter ^^





nesk hat gesagt.:


> gg
> Schauen wir mal



ARRRGGHHH!! Wenn sie dich nicht vorher kriegen!!
Ok jetzt ists raus, seid ihr jetzt zufrieden?... puh...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Woher soll ich wissen ob er zufrieden ist? 
Mir ists relativ egal x)


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Woher soll ich wissen ob er zufrieden ist?
> Mir ists relativ egal x)


Du musst wissen, dass die mich immer dazu veranlassen Verschwörungstheorien anzustellen... vieleicht wollen sie mich damit Wahnsinnig machen... eindeuteig eine Verschwörung! Und was haben katholische Prister damit zu tun... (mit den Illus klingts cooler)

:suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Es ist alles seltsam.
Warum ist es warm und ich muss drin sitzen?
Warum handeln wir nicht mit Steinen?
Ist Ungerechtigkeit ein Waffe?
Sind Verschwörungstheorien einfach ein Zweck um uns vom Wesentlichen fern zu halten?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Hm weiß nich was die Priester damit zu tun haben... bin nicht katholisch


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Da fällt mir ein... Meine CHemie Lehrerin hat mal ne tolle Therorie aufgestellt...
Das war ne Verschwörung zwischen Tankstellen, Politikern und den Ölbaronen xD


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Hm weiß nich was die Priester damit zu tun haben... bin nicht katholisch



Das war eine Anspielung auf die in letzter Zeit häufig auftretenen Ministrantenmisshandlungen.

@nesk
Warum brauchen wir Geld, wenn wir einfach teilen können?
Warum rauchen Menschen, obwohl sie wissen, dass es schädlich ist?
Warum fahren viele Auto, wenn sie locker einen Bus oder gar ein Fahrad nehmen könnten?
Warum sind die meisten Menschen so machthungrig?
Weshalb zählt das töten von Tieren nicht als Mord?


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Matze lässt sich recht einfach erklären:
Kapitalismus/Statussymbole/Die Prägung der Gesellschaft als Ganzes auf das Individuum


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

? Wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?
Bin kein Kapitalist. Ein Statussymbol hab ich auch nicht grad...


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Es geht nicht darum ob man ein Kapitalist ist, sondern darum inwieweit man
den Kapitalismus reproduziert und sich durch die Maschinerie Kapitalismus beeinflussen lässt.
Es geschieht mittlerweile unbewusst, da diese Maschinerie so stark dass man sich ihr
nicht mehr komplett entziehen kann.
Gesellschaftliche Statussymbole sind zB Autos, Handys, Klamotten...
Wissen ist bisher noch nicht wirklich anerkannt


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Wen interessiert es,dass du klug bist,  wenn du nicht das Geld hast um eine Ausbildung zu machen oder dich fortzubilden?


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Falsch formuliert:
Wenn interessiert dein Wissen, wenn du nicht in der Position bist, jemanden dadurch zu diffamieren und auf eine niedrige Stufe zu stellen?!


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Ob ich das erste jetzt als Kompliment ansehen kann oder nicht, muss ich erst noch bischen drüber lesen...
Ich weiß, was ein Statussymbol ist. Aber da muss ich dich enttäuschen, ich hab weder ein Auto, noch ein irgendwie besonderes Handy, keine teuren Klamotten, mein PC ist schon paar Jahre alt... Aber das reicht mir.
Wissen als Statussymbol...klingt nach der nächsten menschlichen Evolutionsstufe.


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Manchmal hab ich den Anschein, dass Wissen aus Angst unterdrückt wird, man sehe sich nur mal das indische Kastenwesen an...


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Es klingt nach einer Stufe, die der Regierung gefährlich wird und die man
mit allen Mitteln versucht nur den "Reichen" vorzubehalten.
Damit die elitäre "Klasse" unter sich bleibt.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Ich mach mir auch nichts aus Statussymbolen... 
Ich kauf mir teuere Sachen nur dann neu, wenn die alten kaputt sind,,, Pc wenn er zu alt wird, Handy als das andere schrott ging, Schuhe, wenn sie zu klein oder abgenutzt sind...


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Tja, hinter dem Spruch: "Wissen ist macht" steckt schon mehr Wahreheit, als die meisten wahrhaben oder begreifen wollen.

@GW
Mal abgesehen davon. Da verwende ich lieber mein Geld für andere Dinge


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

Hey Männer! Alles klar bei euch

@ Spee  écoutez: http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Der%20Beat%20geht%20an%20-ich%20m%f6cht%20feiern%20gehn.wav ; was sagste wird noch gemischt und alles! 

Aber würde gern ein Party Track mit dir drauf amchen, wenn du Bock hast! ;-)


Wissen ist Macht aber man muss es auch einzusetzen wissen!


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

@sight
Sorry, kann ich leider auf der Arbeit nicht anhöhren, musst du bis heute Abend oder morgen warten.
Klar doch, gerne. Einen Partytrack hab ich noch nicht gemacht, wird mal Zeit 

@nesk
Mit dem Statussymbol ist es halt so ne Sache, kommt drauf an, wie du den Begriff deffinierst. So kann ja zum Beispiel meine Begrüßung jeden Morgen als Statussymbol gezählt werden.


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Bist du jetzt zu den Beathoavens gegangen? :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

*lol Wieso das denn?  Aber das seh ich mal als Kompliment!* 

Hab sogar Cuts reingeschnitten Dj P.arty H.our war am start! ;-) *feier*


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Bin mal gespannt. Wie hoch ist die BPM Zahl?

btw.: Weißst du schon neues übers neue PrinzPi Album?


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Ich mag die Beathoavens nicht


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

*lol hehe  ich hab mit ihm geschnackt! Aber wir haben darüber geschnackt was für vstis beim letzten Album verwendet wurden! Dann musste er los weil er gerade dabei ist Bewerbungen für die Uni zu schreiben! Ich schnack ihn heute Abend an, wenn ich heute mal wieder mein icq anwerfen sollte (sonst am week-end spätestens)


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2008)

@ nesk Warum nicht? Finde die haben schon ein paar gute Sachen gemacht leider arbeiten sie ja Hand in Hand mit den A. Leuten


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

SO ich meld mich auch mal wieder ^^


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Ich mag se vom Sound her nicht.
Das ist eigentlich alles.
Sie arbeiten auch mit anderen Künstlern zusammen, so ist das ja nicht


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

So, bin zurück vom essen.

@sight
Ok

@nesk
Schreibt man die nicht mit z am Schluss?

@yellowspam
Welcome back. Und, paar spannende Abenteuer wärend deiner Abwesenheit erlebt?


----------



## ink (2. Juli 2008)

Matze, ist mir eigentlich relativ egal


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte doch nur jetzt mal jeden ansprechen, das Gespräch soll doch weiterlaufen ^^ 

Hat hier vieleicht einer einen guten Link zum Thema: Kostenunterschied im Betrieb bei Verwendung von Windows oder Linux?


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @yellowspam
> Welcome back. Und, paar spannende Abenteuer wärend deiner Abwesenheit erlebt?




Nein nicht wirklich, außer man kann HTML-coden aus Abenteuer bezeichnen (wenn mans ned kann dan ises ein Abenteuer) ^^


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> wenn mans ned kann dan ises ein Abenteuer


Wenn man nachlesen ala SelfHTML als Abenteuer empfindet


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

Nun das Abenteuerliche an HTML sind ja die Layut sachen.


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Kommt drauf an, viel hab ich mit HTML noch nicht gemacht, aber was ich gemacht habe durfte ich ohne ein spezielles Programm sprich im KWrite machen ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Bin auch wieder da 
Ich hab nen bissel den Freak raushängen lassen und war zocken...


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Was hast du denn gezockt?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

Silkroad online...
Ich brauch Gold... Mal jemanden angammlen^^


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

Silkraod Online? das hatte ich mir mal gesaugt, aber da bin ich nie auf nen server gekommen und mein rechner hats ned dazaht, also deinstalliert und Gothic 2 Gold druff ^^


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg. Bis morgen Freunde des Mondes.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Juli 2008)

NAja die haben jetzt alles Botter von den Servern gebannt, jedenfalls viele (90.000) und jetzt kommt man ohne probs drauf


----------



## yellowspam (2. Juli 2008)

Tschau Kollege.

Bin dann auch dahin, bis morgen irgendwann.. ^^


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
So, wieder so ein A-Tag, der den Freitag noch etwas hinausschiebt ^^


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit! (10 Zeichen füll)


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Hammet, altes Mathegenie, auch mal wieder da?!


----------



## Jooohny (3. Juli 2008)

HUHU #
Baut mich mal wieder auf,bin voll am   :-( habe in den letzten monaten HTML-CSS-PHP gelernt und bin auch ganz gut mitlerweile drin,was mir jetzt noch fehlt is Java Script und Ajax und Pfotoshop ,aber irgentwie komm ich zu nix bin den ganzen Tag im Netz HP am anschauen um mutivation zusammeln aber bekomm sie nicht  was solllllllllllllllll ich blos machen 

Gruß Jooohny


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2008)

Joa hatte nen bissl zu tun und ebenfalls Berufsschule, da hab ich mich hier nur selten blicken lassen 


Suchst du Motivation oder Ideen? ^^


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Och, hier hast du GAR NIX verpasst, auch nicht wie wir den Sinn des Lebens herausgefunden haben  :suspekt:

In wie fern motivieren? Klappt nicht, was du willst oder kannst du dich einfach nicht auf dein Vorhaben konzentrieren?


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Och, hier hast du GAR NIX verpasst, auch nicht wie wir den Sinn des Lebens herausgefunden haben  :suspekt:




Sinn des Lebens = Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens

Und wenn man das weiß, gibt man sich damit allerdings nicht zufrieden und will mehr. 
Oder man findet sich damit ab und lebt fortan in jeden tag hinein und empfindet weniger Freude am Leben als vorher.


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Man könnte aber auch einfach akzeptieren, dass ich nur ein Witz gemacht habe


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Man könnte aber auch einfach akzeptieren, dass ich nur ein Witz gemacht habe



Es bezog sich ja nicht direkt darauf, was du geschrieben hast, sodern eher auf den Sinn des Lebens allgemein. Das was ich gepostet habe ist meine Meinung dazu bzw. mein Empfinden


----------



## Jooohny (3. Juli 2008)

motivieren motivieren  motivieren

Ideen hab ich 1000send ,auch richtig gute halt kan man sie nur gut umsetzten mit Java Script und Ajax und für das gute ausehen halt Pfotoshop 

Schaf es einfach nicht mehr mich aufs coden zu konzentrieren


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2008)

Jooohny hat gesagt.:


> motivieren motivieren  motivieren
> 
> Ideen hab ich 1000send ,auch richtig gute halt kan man sie nur gut umsetzten mit Java Script und Ajax und für das gute ausehen halt Pfotoshop



Erstell mir eine innovative, supercoole Homepage, dann bekommst du dafür ein Danke 
Motivation genug?


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Na dann nicht rumheulen, sondern anpacken. Neue Sprachen/Skriptsprachen zu lernen ist heute Dank i-Net eine machbare Sache


----------



## sight011 (3. Juli 2008)

Hätte ich euch auch sagen können --> Frauen, Bier und 2 privat Jets! 

:suspekt:

Moinsen...

Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt einfach hier posten (Stein der Weisen, wer hat Kennedy erschossen, liegt das LOST-Set im Bermuda Dreieck! )


EDIT: F*** ich poste echt immer mit zu hoher Latenz ;-)


----------



## Jooohny (3. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hätte ich euch auch sagen können --> Frauen, Bier und 2 privat Jets!
> 
> :suspekt:
> 
> ...



loooooooooooooooooooooooool ja vom rum sitzten kommt nix fange sofort mit java script an


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hätte ich euch auch sagen können --> Frauen, Bier und 2 privat Jets!
> 
> :suspekt:
> 
> ...



Manchmal bin ich echt verwirrt, auf welchen Post du eigentlich antwortest ^^ 

Übrigens, hatte Probleme deinen Beat anzuhöhren: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/micro...me-beim-abspielen-von-quicktime-inhalten.html


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Stell dir vor, du gehst in dich und keiner ist da


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Hmm, dann machst du wohl gerade eine Astralprojektion und dein Geist ist deshalb grade nicht zuhause oder die Gesellschaft, bzw die Medien haben dein eigenes ich schon vor langer Zeit getötet...


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Sebastian_23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin online,
> ich bin so online das mein Avatar mir ähnlicher sieht als mein Spiegelbild,
> ich bin so online, ich lach nicht mehr, ich sage "lol",
> ich bin so Second Life, dass die Realität bei mir nur zweite Geige spielt,
> ich bin so Counter Strike, dass ich gar keine Zeit mehr hab in die Schule zu gehen und Amok zu laufen


jep jep jep


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

^^
Ach deshalb deine Poetische Frage.
Solche Leute können einen schon Leid tun.
Ein Hoch auf die Realität!


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Andy Strauß hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Identität
> 
> Auf dem Weg von meinem Zimmer in die Küche muss ich über den Wohnungsflur. Die beiden liegen immer noch da, Arm in Arm. Ich streichle beiden kurz durch die Haare und mache ihnen zottelige Frisuren. Dabei verknote ich ihre Haare etwas miteinander, was sie aber nicht stört.
> 
> ...


http://www.establishmensch.de/


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Ich werds mir mal reinziehen, wenn ich vom Mittagessen zurück bin


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2008)

Netter Text. Gibts auf der Seite noch emhr davon? (bin auf Arbeit und könnte mir es erst zu Hause anschauen)
Der Text trifft so fast zu 90% meinen Geschmack und spricht mich sehr an.
Nur denke ich, sollte man ihn unkommentiert so stehen lassen, bevor man anfängt darüber zu debattieren.


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Es gibt mehr auf der Seite (incl. vernünftige Blogeinträge, Audio und Videos, Termine).
Ich wollt den Text auch nicht zur Diskussion freigeben, sondern einfach zum lesen geben.


----------



## yellowspam (3. Juli 2008)

Kannst du mir den näheren sinn dieses Textes erklären bzw. die Botschaft dieses Textes?


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Was verstehst du denn darunter?


----------



## yellowspam (3. Juli 2008)

Anscheinend dürfte dieser lukas seine Eltern getötet haben und während er die Stiege zur Fr. Schellak runtergeht in Gedanken versinken undsich dass alles vorstellen, aber naja ich find  die Geschichte krank. Aber perfekt für ein 5-10min Stummvideo in der eine Erzählerstimme die Geschichte erzählt..:suspekt:

*vom Bambi träumt*


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Naja nicht ganz.
Nur kurz als Gedankenanstoss:
In diesen Zeiten werden Klischees transportiert, die den Menschen hinter den Selbigen
und Selbige vergessen lässt.
In dem Text wird das hervorrangend kommentiert.

PS: + die Einzelschicksale


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

So, habs jetzt mal gelesen. Schon bedrückend der Text...


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Jep genau.


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Der Artikel mit der Bahn und den Stühlen auf dem seiner Homepage finde ich auch sehr gut, ein hervorragendes, sogar sehr einfaches Bild unserer Gesellschaft


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

So, liebe Jünger, behaltet dies im Kopf und reflektiert euer Verhalten, die neue Erkenntnis und tragt sie in Welt.
Für ein schönes Fleckchen...


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Sofern man nicht nur auf taube Ohren stößt...


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Weiter versuchen


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Hab ich  bisher immer, wenn es darum ging meine Erkenntnisse weiter zu tragen und hab ich auch nicht vor


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Curse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum nicht auch mal so tun, als wär das Leben nicht schwer. Warum nicht einfach so tun als wär die Welt immer fair. Warum nicht auch mal so tun, als wär doch alles so gut und alles im lot und keiner hat Not. Warum nicht?


So, why not?!
Drauf gesch*ssen, ich bin mal n Bier und ne Bild kaufen.
Danach geh ich zum Stammtisch und reg mich über Zecken, Migranten und Hartz4-Gesocks auf.
Wenn ich dann zu Hause bin schlag ich meine Frau, weil die Wohnung so
schei**e aussieht.
Hat se auch verdient


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Curse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum nicht auch mal so tun, als wär das Leben nicht schwer. Warum nicht einfach so tun als wär die Welt immer fair. Warum nicht auch mal so tun, als wär doch alles so gut und alles im lot und keiner hat Not. Warum nicht?



...



			
				Blumentopf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... den ein Problem gehört gelöscht und nicht gemutet!



Vergiss dich nicht darüber aufzuregen, dass kein ANDERER etwas dagegen tut!


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Mach ich immer bei meiner NPD-Vollversammlung


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Mach ich immer bei meiner NPD-Vollversammlung


Achso, JETZT bin ich aber beruhigt ^^


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Nochmal eine eher philosophische Frage:
Aus welchen Gründen lebt der Mensch die Kultur eines Virus?
Warum zerstört er seinen Lebensraum, führt Krieg und ist geprägt von Neid und Hass?


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Aus Machthunger und Gier!
Da wird gesagt, dass der Mensch so intelligent sein, aber dennoch reicht diese "überlegene" Inteligenz nicht aus, um primitive Urinstinkte, die gar nicht mehr Nötig wären noch zu unterstützen.


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Dann hoff ich weiter auf eine radikale Änderung oder
auf die Selbstregulierung der Natur


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> die Selbstregulierung der Natur


Dagegen wird doch schon lange angekämpft...
Wie radikal darfs denn sein?


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Steine und Mollys?


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

Ob das reicht...bleibt ja schon fast zu hoffen.
Es müsste ein generelles umdenken statfinden...


----------



## ink (3. Juli 2008)

Dann lass Hirn und eine eigene Meinung vom Himmel regnen Herr


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2008)

So, noch zum Abschluss mal was trauriges zum lachen:





> Zwei Spaßvögel aus London schafften es mit einem wirklich schönen social hack in die Presse. Sie erfanden einen neuen Trend, nämlich sich in der U-Bahn mit dem Handy via Bluetooth mit anderen Fahrgästen Nachrichten auszutauschen und sich so zu one night stands zu verabreden. Sie eröffneten ein Forum in Internet, welches sie mit allerlei Fakeberichten und Diskussionen füllten, die ganze Zeit waren sie die einzigen User dieses Forums, weil die Adresse weder verlinkt noch irgendwo beworben wurde. Nach einiger Zeit ließen sie das als Geheimtip an die Presse durchsickern und siehe da, die stürzten sich drauf und publizierten den neuen Trend aus dem Untergrund. Und wieder übernahm die internationale Presse die Meldungen ohne sie zu prüfen. Es folgten Berichte vom heißen Underground, wilden Parties und ähnlichem, alles arrangiert durch Bluetooth-Chats in der U-Bahn. Der einzige Haken an der Sache, es gab einfach keine solche Chats in der U-Bahn, geschweige irgendwelche Verabredungen oder gar Parties. Nicht ein einziger Journalist hatte die Informationen geprüft, geschweige jemanden aus der "Szene" interviewed. Alle Fernsehbilder waren von den Kamerateams gestellt, das mussten nicht mal die beiden Erfinder machen. Erst als die Beiden ihren Fake offenbarten, kam es heraus. Lustigerweise benutzten es die gleichen Medien um daraus einen neuen Beitrag zu machen, wie böse Schwindler die Menschheit verarschen. Dass sie diejenigen sind, die es getan haben, kam ihnen nicht in den Sinn.



Und ich bin dann mal weg. PeaZz out!


----------



## hammet (4. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Nochmal eine eher philosophische Frage:
> Aus welchen Gründen lebt der Mensch die Kultur eines Virus?
> Warum zerstört er seinen Lebensraum, führt Krieg und ist geprägt von Neid und Hass?



Weil das Evolution und natürliche Auslese bedeutet.


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Endspurt für diese Woche ^^


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Weil das Evolution und natürliche Auslese bedeutet.



Aber das ist doch was schönes, dann würden mir nicht soviele Idioten über den Weg laufen.


----------



## hammet (4. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aber das ist doch was schönes, dann würden mir nicht soviele Idioten über den Weg laufen.



Dann hast du den Sinn nicht verstanden.

Sicher laufen dir "Idioten" über den Weg, irgendwer muss ja das erste Glied der Weiterentwicklung sein, es geht nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast du den Sinn nicht verstanden.


Oh, stimmt. Ich hab bei deiner Aussage ein "würde" mit hinein interpretiert :-(


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

*lol worüber quatscht ihr hier schon wieder!


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

hammet hat etwas von gestern aufgegriffen, ist aber schon wieder weg.

Wie schreitets mit dem Beat vorran?


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

inwiefern voran schreiten? Konntest du ihn dir mittlerweile anhören?


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Du hast doch gesagt, du willst ihn noch abmischen.

Leider nicht, dieser QuickTime-Schei.ß geht mir schon sowas von auf die Eier


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Malzeit ihr Pappnasen
So neuer Kommentar in deinem Blog Matze


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit.

Jo, grad gelesen. Freut mich mal nicht die Antwort:"Die Dinger funktionieren doch eh net" zu höhren


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Sowas ist generell bedenklich.
Warum muss man die "Kinder" damit aufwachsen lassen, anstatt zu sagen
"Das ist nicht lustig und ein großer Eingriff in Menschen-und Persönlichkeitsrechte"


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Warum muss man die "Kinder" damit aufwachsen lassen, anstatt zu sagen
> "Das ist nicht lustig und ein großer Eingriff in Menschen-und Persönlichkeitsrechte"


Weil man mit der Wahrheit weniger Gewinn macht.


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Und wie ist dass dann mit der Bild?
Die sagen doch auch die Wahrheit


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Dazu ein paar Ideen: Entweder bin ich der Idiot oder in der Bildredaktion sitzen nur geistig Verwirrte und/oder Zurückgebliebene. Vieleicht wissen sie auch gar nicht was sie tun oder werden von Terroristen dazu gezwungen? Vieleicht handelt es sich bei Bildredaktören auch um eine noch sehr Primatenänliche Lebensforme, welche die Evolution verpasst hat?
So viele Fragen...

Na ja, ich muss sie ja nicht lesen ^^


----------



## hammet (4. Juli 2008)

Hui Besprechung von 9:30 bis 12:15 und jetzt zum Glück Mittag und danach gehts aber weiter


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Kannst dich ja gerne an userem Gespräch beteiliegen


----------



## hammet (4. Juli 2008)

Welches Gespräch? Das über die Bildzeitung?


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Um was es halt grad geht


----------



## hammet (4. Juli 2008)

Hmm ich geh mal zu nem Kollegen und danach geh ich Mittag machen und dann Besprechung, also bis heute abend vlt nochmal


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

*lol  @ Matze warum downloadest du die file nich einfach von meinem Server und spielst sie anschließend auf deinem Rechenr mit einem passenden Prog. ab!

Falls ich nicht online sein sollte, frag nesk ich glaube der kennt den Link zu meinem Server.


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Hammet, what the f**** is wrong with you?


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Das Gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht, zumal du in deinem ersten Kommentar alles wiederlegt hast, was er als Argument aufführt.

Ok, dann mal her mit dem Link


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

bin noch da, schick ihn dir mal eben per pn!


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Du bist zu langsam Adrian!


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

hehe, ich bin aber auch alt


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Wow, da geht man mal was essen und plötzlich hat man 2 Nachrichten ^^


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

hey nesk meinst du wir bekommen es hin das T-Shirt fertig zu machen?


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Heut nicht mehr.
Ich hab noch nen Entwurf für den Auftrag morgen zu machen
und heut abend muss ich dem Pöbel fröhnen.
Aber schick mir nochmal die Typo und die Änderungswünsche


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Ein T-Shirt von euch Beiden? Klingt spannend ^^

Ach ja nesk, dein Skyline ist Tatsächlich immer noch Platz 1 mit Durchschitt 5* .


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Ich führe nur aus Matze.
Ich weiß, dass ist vollkommen strange, auf sowas komm ich nicht klar


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

*lol wir haben uns Gedacht, wir machen dir ein T-Shirt klar, damit du hier nicht immer nackt rum laufen musst  


EDIT: key die Änderungen + Schriftart erhälst du sofort! 

Also ich muss auch sagen ich bin so schon sehr zufrieden, aber ich denke das Emblem ist zu detailreich! Da muss ein einfacheres hin das bekomm ich vielelicht auch selber hin, ich probeir das gleich mal! Weißt du noch wie die Schriftart hieß? irgendwas mit "T" und "a"?! Oder


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Ja echt mal, zieh dir was über


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> *lol wir haben uns Gedacht, wir machen dir ein T-Shirt klar, damit du hier nicht immer nackt rum laufen musst



Haha ^^ Spitzen Antwort  
Aber bitte kein rosa  ^^


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

haha, das ist ja wiederlich 


EDIT: ne natürlich nur Spaß Hercules!*  --> Aber das wird  geil!! Können wir direkt als Cover hernehmen!


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Ihr müsst ja nicht hinschaun


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Schade, muss ich wohl mein Zartrosa-Shirt und den Rosa-Flexdruck wieder einpacken.
Aber Herzchen und Penisse sollten schon noch sein oder?


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

Klar doch, aber mach bitte noch ein paar Glücksbärchies drauf


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

hehe! Jo Also nesk hast du das Emblem noch als einzelnen Pfad Bekomm den Pfad hier gerade schlecht raus! ; Verdammmin!!


Ja lass dich überraschen @ Matze °!


----------



## ink (4. Juli 2008)

Wat is wat?


----------



## sight011 (4. Juli 2008)

hmm wie schick ich dir das denn jetzt


----------



## Matze (4. Juli 2008)

So ich bin dann mal weg.
Schönes Wochenende an alle. PeacZz out!


----------



## hammet (4. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Hammet, what the f**** is wrong with you?



Was meinst du? oO


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2008)

Hey sight, mach mal in deinem Ordner für die PN´s mal ein bischen Platz XD


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2008)

Haha, hab gerade auch ne Mail bekommen!

Ich werf mal den Schnee-Schieber an und beseitige die pn-mails!*

 so is frei*


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2008)

Angekommen?


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2008)

Man man! Man kann auch viel zu vielZEit mit Beats verbringen!*Ü


----------



## yellowspam (7. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien! 

Jaja, ich liebe meinen Job.
Darf jetzt zwei Wochen lang IT-Support bei unserem Treuhand machen weil deren IT-Maxe und der Zuständige aus meiner Firma gleichzeitig im Urlaub sind.... das ist echt zum kotzen -.- 

Wie war euer WE den so?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

Morgen ihrse alle!!

Den Schäuble wollte ich gestern auch reinmachen :/


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

Moinsen! Na Wochenende überlebt!?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Aus lauter Geldmangel konnte ich ja nichts machen...


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Haha ^^ Spitzen Antwort
> Aber bitte kein rosa  ^^



Rosa ist doch ne tolle Farbe. Ich hab auch nen Rucksack mit rosa "Schmierer". Und wie mir meine Schwester verraten hat, ist es ein Girly-Bag -.-

Aber mir gefällt er trotzdem!


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

> Rosa ist doch ne tolle Farbe. Ich hab auch nen Rucksack mit rosa "Schmierer". Und wie mir meine Schwester verraten hat, ist es ein Girly-Bag -.-
> 
> Aber mir gefällt er trotzdem!




Haha , das macht mir Angst!


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

hmm da stimm ich Ex1tus mal zu *g* Rosa is cool !


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

hmmm, wenn ich meine Meinung über so Rosa-Polo-Shirt tragende Typen äußern wollte, würde ich garantiert gegen das Netiquette verstoßen!


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> hmmm, wenn ich meine Meinung über so Rosa-Polo-Shirt tragende Typen äußern wollte, würde ich garantiert gegen das Netiquette verstoßen!



Höh? Was is an den Typen so schlimm?


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

Das sind meistens die Leute die Olivenöl im Haar haben und damit mein ich nicht unbedingt "Hinzugezogene"


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

Ja gut Olivenöl im Haar mag ich auch ned, aber rosa ansich is doch ne tolle Farbe :/


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Muss sight auch rechtgeben, ich mag Rosa als grelle Farbe und nicht im komischen "Pastelllook".


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

Seltsame Konversation hier :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Jetzt wo du es sagst.....

Aber ich mag meinen Rucksack!


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

Nesk! Du hast meien Frage noch ned beantwortet!!


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

Hast du in Matzes Blog geguckt?


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

Joa, und was seh ich da?^^


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

Die Antwort auf deine Frage


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

Hmm inwieweit das was mit dem zu tun hat, was ich in den Blog geschrieben habe, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

Es klingt so als ob du damit kein Problem hättest.
So ähnlich wie: Och Krieg gibt es ja schon ewig, also hört auf euch darüber aufzuregen
und findet euch damit ab


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

Nein, der Text ist doch "etwas" mit Sarkassmus hinterlegt.
Er sagt einfach nur aus, dass die meisten, die jetzt auf die Straße gehen, nur gehen weil sie aufgestachelt werden und nicht, weil sie in der Materie stecken.
Zudem hab ich ja nicht geschrieben, dass ich nichts zu verbergen hätte. 

Aber gut, vielleicht könntest du Recht haben. Was kümmert mich das Leid anderer? Dafür bin ich doch ein Mensch...


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

Ok, des hab ich da nicht rausgelesen.


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

*lol worüber redt ihr denn jetzt ?


----------



## ink (7. Juli 2008)

Über Penisse, wie immer


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen... Ich bin auch wieder zurück^^


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Über Penisse, wie immer



Ja, man kann jedes unserer Gespräche irgendwie auf Penisse beschränken


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

Ihr redet über Penisse?  Also ich rede mit meinen Kollegen immer über Muschis, -aber jedem das sein!!


Hey Wiesel wo warste denn!! Haben dich vermisst! A.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Juli 2008)

Ich war übers Wochenende fott ^^
Bei Rheinkultur und dannach Party machen 

PS: Bin n bissel beschäftigt, ich schau alle paar Minuten mal vorbei...


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Über Penisse, wie immer



Made my day.


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
So Schule is grad wieder zum Kotzen langweilig.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> hmmm, wenn ich meine Meinung über so Rosa-Polo-Shirt tragende Typen äußern wollte, würde ich garantiert gegen das Netiquette verstoßen!


Ha ha, ich weiß was du meinst ^^



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Über Penisse, wie immer


Wems gefällt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich halte die Arbeit auch ohne Kaffee durch, aber die Schule nicht. Ansonsten schlaf ich schon in der ersten Stunde ein. Was aber nicht unbedingt an der Qualität der Stunden liegt, sondern daran das ich in einer Schulwoche noch länger aufbleibe obwohl ich da eher aufstehn muss....


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2008)

Das Phenomän kenne ich. Bin zur Schulzeit auch immer länger auf, muss aber früher raus... Mysteriös


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

> Zitat von sight011  Beitrag anzeigen
> hmmm, wenn ich meine Meinung über so Rosa-Polo-Shirt tragende Typen äußern wollte, würde ich garantiert gegen das Netiquette verstoßen!
> Ha ha, ich weiß was du meinst




Ich kann das auch echt nicht verstehen! hehe ... können sie ja gleich auf High-Heels durch die Stadt gehen!  

was macht ihr denn in der Schule!? Greetz a.


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2008)

So ein Zeugs über Activ Directory... *schnarch*


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

ähm was machste denn? oder in welcher Schulform hat man das als Unterrichtsthema?


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2008)

Berufsschule -> Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung -> 2.Lehrjahr -> Fach: VSP (Vernetzte Systeme Praktisch)


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

Hehe zum Glück hab ich Active Directory hinter mir  (<-- Verkürzer ).


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Juli 2008)

Berufsschule . Teilweise stinkeinfache Sachen (Farbberechnung, ohne Lernen oder Aufpassen im Unterricht ne 1), teilweise unnütze Sachen (Farbberechnung für einen Webmenschen), teilweise falsche Sachen, kommt zum Glück nicht oft vor (Gestalten - "rote Schrift auf grünem Hintergrund ist gut lesbar") und teilweise richtig interessante Sachen...

PS. Das rot-grün ist nach Protesten von uns verteidigt worden und in der nächsten Stunde hat und die Lehrkraft etwas von Komplementärkontrasten erzählt....Mysteriös...


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mich jetzt wieder verabschieden, hab gleich aus .

PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2008)

Du S**! 

EDIT:


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2008)

Naja Berufsschule halt, ich muss noch 1,25 Stunden hier bleiben 


mein Berufsschulblock is leider schon vorbei :/


----------



## Freak (7. Juli 2008)

Normalerweise beteilige ich mich ja nicht am Langeweile-Thread, aber gerade beim checken des Komtrollzentrums fiel mir auf, dass dieser Thread genau 7.777 Antworten hatte.

...und da dachte ich, da müsste ich hier mal irgendwie drauf aufmerksam machen^^.


----------



## yellowspam (8. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!

Ja noch keiner in der Arbeit? Schämt euch


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Klar schon auf Arbeit, aber vielleciht hat man ja was zu tun? 
Naja Guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Doch, aber ich steiger das Bruttosozialprodukt....^^


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Und Ex1tus, gestern noch schön Zombiemod *urgs* gezocket? ^^


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
So, habe vieleicht 5 Stunden geschlafen und grad den Abschluss Test von diesem Cisco-Schlafmittel gemacht, 93%


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Du hast dann plötzlich nicht mehr geantwortet....Ja, ich mag Zombiemod. Und Diablo 2. Wobei ich da dringend was gegen bzw für die Grafik unternehmen muss...


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2008)

@Ex1tus
Gibt sogar schon Trailer zu Diablo3


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe nich viel mehr geschlafen, bin voll im Eimer! *kaffeekochend*

EDIT: bloß nicht hier auf den link drücken


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Du hast dann plötzlich nicht mehr geantwortet....Ja, ich mag Zombiemod. Und Diablo 2. Wobei ich da dringend was gegen bzw für die Grafik unternehmen muss...



Ja wenn man den TS-Channel wechselt, kann man mich nurnoch schwer verstehen, das ist klar


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

@ Matze: Was erzählst du mir? Ich bin doch ein Inetkind .

@hammet: Ich wurde geswitched, bin dann zurück und hab dich mehrmals angesprochen.


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2008)

@sight
Tja, ich trinke ja keinen Kaffee.


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze: Was erzählst du mir? Ich bin doch ein Inetkind .
> 
> @hammet: Ich wurde geswitched, bin dann zurück und hab dich mehrmals angesprochen.



Glaub ich ned, ich war ja immer da und hab noch mit dem einen da erzählt und bin dan irgendwann geleaved 

@Matze oooooold


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Juli 2008)

Worum gehts? Teamspeak? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte gestern hammets 7€-Server testen. Und da waren wir ein bißchen labern. 


@hammet: Ich glaubs schon .


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @hammet: Ich glaubs schon .



Lüg doch ned! 


Hm naja is jaeigentlich auch egal ^^

Vnwegen Server testen, hinterrücks gemessert hast du mich


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Ich lüg nicht! Ich bin kein unhöflicher Mensch.

Ich mags halt von hinten :suspekt:^^.


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2008)

Wie kein Kaffee! Und womit fährst du morgens deinen Körper hoch ! 

... also ich trink nich jeden Tag  aber heute brauch ich einfach n Kaffee, am besten wäre mit Schuss! 

Checkt mal alle die Werkstatt Jungs würde mich interessieren was ihr davon haltet!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Juli 2008)

Ich trink auch keinen Kaffee... Mag das Zeugs nicht


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Hmm das Zielfernrohr passt vorne ned so ganz und das Magazin is irgendwie zu groß. Aber sonst ganz gut , für 45 Minuten   




Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Ich trink auch keinen Kaffee... Mag das Zeugs nicht



Is ja auch nur ekelhafte schwarze Plörre :X


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kein Kaffee! Und womit fährst du morgens deinen Körper hoch !


Das regelt der schon irgendwie selber.

Ich muss dann mal wieder gehen, hab jetzt nur noch Stunden ohne Rechner.

PeaZz out!


----------



## yellowspam (8. Juli 2008)

Kann mich wer aufklären, was ist Plörre? Ich kenn das in nem anderen Zusammenhang, aber das es das Wort echt gibt wusste ich ned.


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2008)

VErdammt Ex1tus nehm mal deine Signatur raus


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Wieso denn? Die Unterhaltung hat zwar so nicht stattgefunden, aber sowas kümmert täglich 5 Millionen Menschen auch nicht (oder wie viele Leser "Bild" und ihre Kumpels haben).

Nuuur ein bißchen gekürzt^^.


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Kann mich wer aufklären, was ist Plörre? Ich kenn das in nem anderen Zusammenhang, aber das es das Wort echt gibt wusste ich ned.



Hmm wie erklärt man das am besen. Im Allgemeinen eine Flüssigkeit die größtenteils schlechte Eigenschaften hat. Man kann sie im Zusammenhang mit Getränken verwenden, dann schmecken die Getränke meist nach nichts oder schmecken schlecht. Und bezogen auf zB. sher dreckiges Badewasser etc. wird es auch verwendet. Hatte sehr viele Bedeutungen.
http://www.redensarten-index.de/suche.php?suchbegriff=~~Ploerre&suchspalte

Im Ruhgebiet wird es allerdings anders verwendet...
http://www.ruhrgebietssprache.de/lexikon/ploerre.html


----------



## ink (8. Juli 2008)

Malzeit ihr Pappnasen
Plörre is cool, trink ich auch meistens


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Igitt igitt

Ja hoffen wir, dass es bald Mittag gibt und dann Feierabend *fg*


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

@hammet: Wir nehmen heute wieder am Sommer Boost Cup teil. Besteht da auch die Chance dich platt zu machen?


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @hammet: Wir nehmen heute wieder am Sommer Boost Cup teil. Besteht da auch die Chance dich platt zu machen?



oi meinst du das schaffst du? 

Neee denke nicht, zumindest sind wir nicht angemeldet(?) und geplant ises, soweit ich weiß auch ned. Weiß nichtmal, ob man für nen Cup kein trusted etc. brauch.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Man braucht kein trusted und man kann sich erst um 19.00 Uhr anmelden. Man sollte sich aber auch innerhalb von 19.00-19.10 anmelden, sonst kann es sein das schon alles voll ist.

Wenn tuscan oder train in der ersten Runde kommt, fliegen wir eh gleich wieder raus .


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn kein d2 kommt, dann hab ich keine Lust :/


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2008)

Da hast du dann leider nur eine 10% Chance...


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen! 


Na Ex1tus, habt ihr ne schöne Klatsche bekomen? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Tja, wenn man gleich gegen ein Profiteam (Krokos) spielen muss, während manche, wegen nicht so großer Teilnahme, in der ersten Runde gar nicht spielen mussten. Und gelernt haben wir auch nix, da  einfach nur 2 Z-Gang und 2 Mitte gerusht sind und der letzte stand entweder Banane oder Katze.

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin auf meine 5 Frags in 12 gespielten Runden stolz.


Achja, Guten Morgen alle zusammen.


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Naja es ist aber allseits bekannt, dass die ESL ned mitdenkt und ned umplanen kann 

Aba so long...die ESL kriegt ihr Geld und das ist das einzige was zählt


----------



## yellowspam (9. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Laut den Regeln darf nur ein EPS-Spieler dabei sein. Und als EPS-Spieler zählt jeder der mal EPS gespielt hat oder in einer Rele dabei war....Also muss das ein neues Team sein.

Die ESL denkt noch mehr mit als die anderen Ligen. Es hat schon seinen Grund das immernoch "alle" bei der ESL spielen. Können nicht umplanen? Die schmeißen WC3 von den IFNGs, zumindest als Mainevent.


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Bezog sich auf die Cups, wenn sich 10 Teams zu wenig melden, kann man eben nicht auf der 32 Teamschiene fahren. Dann kürzt man die Paarungen und jeder hat so (zumindest größtenteils) einen Gegner. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass bei der Hälfte der Paarungen jemand eine Wildcard besitzt.

Klar spielen alle in der ESL, da sind nunmal die meisten und da liegt das meiste Geld. Über die Qualität der Liga lässt sich allerdings streiten. Zudem ist die ESL nur in Deutschland und Umgebung so beliebt. DieEngläder z.B. spielen größtenteils bei EnemyDown.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Lass es mich so sagen. Die ESL ist keine schlechte Liga, aber auch kein Superding.

Pluspunkte sind: 
+hohe Aktivität
+Aequitas

Aber solange die Admins nur ehrenamtliche Arbeit machen....Tja....


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Lass es mich so sagen. Die ESL ist keine schlechte Liga, aber auch kein Superding.
> 
> Pluspunkte sind:
> +hohe Aktivität
> ...




Öhm ok meine Pluspunkte :
+hohe Mitgliederzahl
+hohe Adminzahl

Minuspunkte:
-in den seltensten Ligen hohe Aktivität
-geringe aktivität der Admins
-geringe Kompetenz der Admins
-Lnageweile der Admins-->Aktionen gegen den Benutzer
-Kommerz
-viel Werbung
-Aequitas (ich bitte dich, als ob das Tool sicher wäre...)

etc. ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Aequitas ist vielleicht nicht sicher, aber das ist kein AC-Tool. Ich bin schon froh wenn die "Wald- und Wiesenhacks" erkannt werden. Ich glaube nicht das am unteren Ende der MR15 Ladder jemand mit Private Hacks spielt .

Erklär doch mal was du mit Kommerz meinst. 

Zur der Werbung: Es ist nicht wenig, aber solange ich meine Inhalte noch erkenen kann und keine Layer über den Bildschirm fliegen, macht es mir nicht viel aus.

Tja, der CS:S Bereich ist aktiv^^. Ob Jedi Knight III:JA soviel spielen ist mir wurscht, ich spiel es ja nicht...


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Gibt aber eindeutig besser AC-Tools 
Und ja am unteren Ende einer Liga wird keiner mit Hacks spielen, aber aus irgendeinem Grund landet man ja da unten 

Kommerz=für sämtlich features Geld verlangen; Für 90% der meist gespielsten Ladders (etc.) Geld verlangen; Ständig mit einem Hinweis dem Benutzer sagen "zahle doch endlich" und so weiter und so fort

Klar Werbung gibts überall, es gibt aber Ligen mit weniger Werbung, die auch erfolgreich sind (Bsp.: Clanbase).
Naja spiel mal andere spiele, da wirst du in der ESL öfter Matches erleben, in denen der Gegner ned kommt. In anderen Ligen stehen die Teilnehmer zu ihren ausgemachten Terminen.


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Sagt mal, weiß von euch zufällig jemand wo man billige TFTs herbekommt? Also 17 Zoll reicht und sollte so um die 100 Euro liegen (am besten drunter  ). Würde gern mehrer Monitore an meinen Rechner schschließen und hab bis jetzt noch nen 17 Zoll CRT vor mir stehen 
WOrauf muss ich eigetnlich bei nem TFT achten? Mir wurde gesagt, die Reaktionszeit sollte ned über 8 ms sein.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Glaubst du nicht das du ein bißchen übertreibst (Sämtlich, Ständig)? Außerdem ist die ESL nunmal keine gemeinnützige Gesellschaft. Und das Ziel eines Unternehmens ist natürlich max. Gewinn. Durch übermäßigen "Kommerz" lässt der sich aber nicht erreichen...

Aber ich hab auch kein Premium, da ist mir das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis zu schlecht. Einen Pluspunkt hab ich noch vergessen, Trusted. Das ist zumindest eine Teillösung von "Oh-ich-bin-gebannt-wegen-cheatens-gleich-mal-neuen-Acc-erstellen-Typen".


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Glaubst du nicht das du ein bißchen übertreibst *(Sämtlich, Ständig)*?



Wie ist das zu verstehen?


Nicht gemeinützig heißt allerdings nicht, bei jedem 2. Besuch einen Screen einzublenden der besagt, man solle doch endlich zahlen.
Und eben wie du sagst, das Preis-/leistungverhältnis passt nicht. Und sobald das der Fall ist, ist es für mich einfacher Kommerz.
Ja ok der trusted-Status ist auch noch ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Die ESL ist ja auch ein kommerzielles Unternehmen...

Fies oder unfair finde ich das nicht, entweder eingeschränkte Inhalte und Werbung oder Premium. Das das Kommerz ist steht außer Frage, die ESL will ja ihre Kosten decken und Gewinn machen. Außerdem kann man auch gut in der ESL spielen ohne was zu zahlen.

Wie das zu verstehen ist? Das man nicht für alle Features Geld zahlen muss und man nicht immer darauf hingewiesen wird sich Premium zu holen.


Kommt darauf an, spielst du mit dem TFT?


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wie das zu verstehen ist? Das man nicht für alle Features Geld zahlen muss und man nicht immer darauf hingewiesen wird sich Premium zu holen.



Hmm komisch, ich bekomm min 1 mal am Tag den so genannten "Nag-Screen".

Zudem, wenn man einfach mal auf Kontakte geht, wird einem gesagt du darfst dies nicht und das nicht, und ein Klick zuviel und du landest sofort im Premiumbestellformular.

Wie ich schon gesgat habe, habe ich nicht gegen unternemen, die Gewinn machen wollen. Allerdings sollte man darauf achten, wie man dies tut. Ein Hinweis wie "Premium-Feature" genügt doch, da muss man keine komplette Seite füllen.
Ich mag die ESL nicht, begonnen hat dies so richtig, als die ESL meinte, man dürfe keine 3on3 Ladder merh spielen, ohne Geld zu bezahlen.
Spielen kannst du in der ESL CSSohne bezahlen nur gut, wenn du in den 5on5 Laddern spielst.



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Kommt darauf an, spielst du mit dem TFT?



Naja ich denke eigentlich mal nicht, würde uaf dem CRT weiterspielen (finde die irgendwie besser als TFT). Der TFT wäre eigentlich dann zum Anzeigen von Messangern, Voicechats etc. gedacht, oder eben für Programmierung.

edit// Wobei dabei zu beachten ist, dass ich den TFT wohl auf LAN-Partys mitnehmen würde also dann doch indirekt zum zocken :/


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Reaktionszeit ist wichtig fürs Zocken. Dann würde ich noch auf eine gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung und einen DVI-Eingang achten. Und das man es auch aus anderen Winkeln einigermaßen gut betrachten kann, außer das ist dir unwichtig.

Ich seh schon, wir kommen im Thema "ESL und Geld" nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner und wiederholen uns beide schon.

Fazit: Ich finde es noch vertretbar was die ESL macht, du nicht.


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Fazit: Ich finde es noch vertretbar was die ESL macht, du nicht.


Korrrrrrrekt ^^

Ich hab halt viele andere Ligen mitgespielt und weiß wie es da läuft  Und ich hatte auch Kontakt zu nem ESL-Headadmin usw 



Öhm ja ok also Reaktionszeit dann nicht über 8ms?  Der Winkel ist mir eugentlich schnuppe, ich richte mir den einmal aus und dann ist es ok. Aber mit dem DVI-Anschluss hats du recht und von der Beleuchtung hab ich keine Ahnung 
Aber da steht ja dann nun immernoch die Frage im Raum, wo krieg ich günstige TFT her?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Das weiß ich auch nicht . Aber ich weiß nicht ob du das alles für unter 100€ bekommst. Die Reaktionszeit vielleicht. Aber da wirst du wahrscheinlich mit einem älterem Modell ohne DVI vorlieb nehmen müssen.


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Hmm naja VGA geht ja auch noch, mir is im Endeffekt egalwie er angeschlossen wird, hauptsache er zeigt das gewünschte Bild ^^
Naja muss ich mich wohl heute abend mal im Internet umsehen ob es irgendwo Angebote gibt.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Pause, ich brauch heute dringend Koffein. Und was zum Essen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juli 2008)

Nen Guten 
Und Morgen erstmal.


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Ahoi wiesel und Guten Ex1tus


----------



## yellowspam (9. Juli 2008)

Aaaahhhh! Endlich Mittagspause....Kann es sein dass ihr in meiner (geistigen?) Abwesenehit nur über Nerd-zeugs geredet habt? ^^ 

Was ist die ESL?


----------



## ink (9. Juli 2008)

Ist schnell beantwortet: Einsame-Super-Lamer


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Aaaahhhh! Endlich Mittagspause....Kann es sein dass ihr in meiner (geistigen?) Abwesenehit nur über Nerd-zeugs geredet habt? ^^
> 
> Was ist die ESL?



Ich hab mir dann auch gedacht: Lass mal nen Schlussstrich ziehen unter diesem Kaggnerdzeug^^.

Die ESL (.eu)ist die Electronic Sports League.



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ist schnell beantwortet: Einsame-Super-Lamer



Ziemlich nahe an der Wahrheit .


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juli 2008)

Nesk laber nicht so nen Schmarrn 
Ich war selbst ne Zeit lang ziemlich in der ESL aktiv... aber naja, hatte keinen Bock mehr x)
ESL ist die Abkürzung für Electronic Sports League und ist ein Teil von Turtle Entertainment.
Im Grunde ist es einfach eine Liga für ziemlich viele Spiele, in der Clans gegeneinander Online, oder bei Tunieren auch bei Veranstaltungen gegeneinander spielen...


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

Also doch "Einsame-Super-Lamer" powerd by Turtle-Kommerz 

@yellow ich hoffe du hattest meine Antwort auf dein Frage gelesen?


----------



## ink (9. Juli 2008)

Fühlt euch durch meine Aussage nicht angegriffen.
Ich schmeiss nur zu gern mal was Provokantes dazwischen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juli 2008)

Sind wir doch von dir gewohnt


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Fühlt euch durch meine Aussage nicht angegriffen.
> Ich schmeiss nur zu gern mal was Provokantes dazwischen



Ich hab bei "Provokantes" sofort an "pikantes" gedacht und jetzt hab ich schonwieder Hunger....


----------



## yellowspam (9. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> @yellow ich hoffe du hattest meine Antwort auf dein Frage gelesen?



Leider kann ich die ned finden ?!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2008)

So, in ein paar Minuten gehts heim, juhuu!


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Leider kann ich die ned finden ?!



http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1640790-post7804.html


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen....


----------



## hammet (10. Juli 2008)

Morgen duda ^^


----------



## yellowspam (10. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem bewölkten Wien!

Die Wiener Städtische kann dir helfen exitus1.

Den wie heißts in der Webung: "Ihre Sorgen möchten wir haben " ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich hab ich garkeine richtigen Sorgen, ich bin nur morgens prinzipiell schlecht gelaunt. Meine Laune bessert sich schon langsam....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin. Alles klar bei euch?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2008)

Noch eine halbe Stunde und ein paar Schlucke Cherry Coke und ich sag: "Ja."


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Juli 2008)

Dann ist ja gut 
Hm... ich hab hunger... Aber was soll ich frühstücken? Rührei oder einfach nen Brot...


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2008)

Beides! Und darüber Schnittlauch...mhmhhhh.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Juli 2008)

Genau das hab ich auch gemacht


----------



## yellowspam (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir heute ein "Gusto-Baguette" ins Hirn gehaut, nur um es dann fast wieder raus zu k...naja ihr wisst schon, weil ich soviel Schiss gehabt habe als unser Kunde angerufen hat dass der Comm-Server was hat.


----------



## hammet (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch garnix gegenssen hmm naja kommt ja bald Mittag ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch noch nix gegessen, wieder zu spät aufgestanden. Erstmal ein bißchen Nikotin essen und in 1-2 Stunden Mittag machen.


----------



## hammet (10. Juli 2008)

Ich frühstücke normal ned  Empfinde ich irgendwie als..."Zeitverschwendung". Naja jedem das Seine


----------



## yellowspam (10. Juli 2008)

Aaah...endlich mittagspause! ^^


----------



## hammet (10. Juli 2008)

Ich bin von der Mittagspause wieder da


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Juli 2008)

Alle nur am essen oder Pause machen


----------



## hammet (10. Juli 2008)

Sagt der, der um 10 Uhr hier auftaucht und schreibt, dass er sich geich Frühstück macht -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2008)

Arbeiten, nicht Pause machen und essen....Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit. Muss weiterarbeiten.


----------



## yellowspam (11. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!

Wir haben ca. 21°, es weht eine leichte Brise durchs Fenster und wir hören die Scissors Sisters mit "I'm so exited". 

Ich habe Hunger...wo ist matze? Ich will meine Milchschnitte*kreisch*


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Juli 2008)

Morgen. 

Schrei bitte nicht so rum am frühen Morgen.


----------



## hammet (11. Juli 2008)

Morgen morgen ! 
Heute nach dem Feierabend ist Wochenende *freu* (und extra für Ex1tus) *kreisch* ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich früh noch schlecht gelaunt bin, hasse ich alle Leute die so superfröhlich & beschwingt in den Tag gehen. Und auch alle die noch schlafen. Und rumkreischen geht ja mal garnet.


----------



## yellowspam (11. Juli 2008)

OK, ich nehme es zur Kenntniss, werde aber trozdem mal so richtig nervig sein.

Also: Ich bin so richtig gut gelaunt, weil ich schon so früh arbeiten darf und ich freue mich so supi auf Arbeiten. *freu*  So genug für heute...Hammet hol mir Topper Harley, ich habe ein Hühnchen mit ihm zu rupfen.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Juli 2008)

Die Tatsache das es mir fast nichts mehr ausmacht, deutet darauf hin das ich schon nicht mehr so schlecht gelaunt bin.


----------



## hammet (11. Juli 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> OK, ich nehme es zur Kenntniss, werde aber trozdem mal so richtig nervig sein.
> 
> Also: Ich bin so richtig gut gelaunt, weil ich schon so früh arbeiten darf und ich freue mich so supi auf Arbeiten. *freu*  So genug für heute...Hammet hol mir Topper Harley, ich habe ein Hühnchen mit ihm zu rupfen.



Höh? Wie kommst du drauf, dass ich wüsste wo er is? oO


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Juli 2008)

Juhuuu bald is Wochenende. Schnaps, Nutten und Drogen! Oder auch chillen bei Kumpels, weil ich keine Kohle hab .


----------



## Major18 (11. Juli 2008)

Kein geld für'n Puff oder für Drogen? ^^


----------



## hammet (14. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen ! Auf in eine neue Woche !
Und noch 2 Wochen bis zum Urlaub *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Bei mir sind es noch 3 Wochen bis zum Urlaub. Ich geh seit langem mal wieder mit meinen Eltern in den Urlaub.

@major: Das Geld hat für Schnaps, Bier und Zigaretten gereicht. Aber auch nur am Freitag. Und ein voller Erfolg war es nicht, da ich nachts um 4 trotzdem noch einige Punkte bei Singstar geholt hab . Aftershow-Party praktisch.


----------



## sight011 (14. Juli 2008)

> Juhuuu bald is Wochenende. Schnaps, Nutten und Drogen! Oder auch chillen bei Kumpels, weil ich keine Kohle hab .




Schnaps *häckchen*

Nutten *häckchen*

Drogen *no Comments*

bei Kumpels chillen *häckchen*

hehe!  -NiCEs Wochenende-!!;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Erinnert mich grad ein bißchen an "Crank":



> "Hast du das Zeug, was ich dir gesagt habe?" - "Ich habs." - "Hast dus genommen?" - "Hab ich." - "Du hast das ganze verdammte Ding genommen, oder?" - "Ja." - "Ich sagte ein Fünftel einer Spritze. Das Zeug bringt dich um!" - "Klar." - "Brennts in deiner Brust?" - "Check." - "Und dir ist kalt?" - "Check." - "Und du hast ne eiserne Latte, hab ich Recht?" - "Muss ich nachsehn... Check."


----------



## hammet (14. Juli 2008)

Crank hab ich nie geschaut...

Irgendwie seid ihr in der letzten Zeit ned so gesprächig 
Naja dann werd ich mal das gespräch nen bissl anstacheln...

Was habt irh denn alles so am Wochenende getrieben?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Freitag: Schnaps+Bier in verschiedenen Bars, Pubs, dann zu nem Kumpel und Singstar gezoggt. War in Blink einigermaßen gut, dafür hab war ich in Tokio Hotel schlecht .

Samstag: gesonnt und gechillt. Abends zum gleichen Kumpel gegangen und bissl Wii und Xbox360 gezoggt. Paar naps im Internet bei Mario Kart ausgezogen.

Sonntag: Verwandtenbesuch und abends ESL-War (Draw, aber 2 Punkte und einen Platz plus gemacht).


----------



## hammet (14. Juli 2008)

Erfülltes Wochenende ^^

Naja das Ergebnis von meinem War kennste ja schon :X (sind aber nur -16 Punkte nicht -25)


----------



## L17 (14. Juli 2008)

Dum Di Dum...mir ist soo langweilig, und noch 33 Minuten bis zur Mittagspause, mein Magen sagt mir, dass die jetzt schon sein müsste.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Ich werde noch ca. ne halbe Stunde mit der Mittagspause warten.


----------



## L17 (14. Juli 2008)

Das werde ich auch müssen =)


----------



## hammet (14. Juli 2008)

Ich geh so kurz nach 13 Uhr...aber mal schaun, weil es bei uns grad relativ stark regnet :/


----------



## L17 (14. Juli 2008)

hammet, ich denke mir, du wohnst in der nähe von München;-)
Hab natürlich nicht auf "Ort" geschaut!


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

L17 hat gesagt.:


> Das werde ich auch müssen =)



Da fehlt irgendwie ein "auch" bei meinem Post, das wollte ich eigentlich mit hinschreiben.


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (14. Juli 2008)

Moinsen

Es regnet wie blöd hier in Bern, dabei bin ich doch so sommerlich angezogen :S
Aber was solls... noch die Woche überstehen und dann heissts erstmal 3 Wochen Ferien! ;-)


----------



## hammet (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm also irgendwie haben ja alle Urlaub/Ferien 

Da muss die Wrtschaft ja den Bach runtergehen, wenn wir ned mehr da sind....


Öhm joa wie du am Ort erkennen kannst, wohne ich in der "Nähe" von München 

Ich mag ja Regen, Gewitter und tiefe Temperaturen (alles über 10 Grad ist zu warm) aber wenn ich in der Arbeit bin, will ich nicht unbedingt druchnässt hier rumsitzen


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Grüße aus der Berufsschule!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Juli 2008)

Ich mach jetzt einfach mal Matze nach...
PeaZz in!
Melde mich auch nomma


----------



## sight011 (14. Juli 2008)

Wiesel du Alter Rapper! Alles fresh in der Hood ?


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Ich mach jetzt einfach mal Matze nach...
> PeaZz in!


Fängt das jetzt schon wieder an?
Ich hatte doch erst meinen Begrüßungsspruch von "Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne" in "PeaZz in!" geändert weils auf einmal alle gemacht haben


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Juli 2008)

War ja nur dieses eine mal 
Wird nicht wieder vorkommen ^^

Sight: Ich und  Rapper? Oo Das paast ja mal gar nicht


----------



## hammet (14. Juli 2008)

Ich will Mittag machen, aber es regnet !! 


Und huhu ihr 3 oO


----------



## sight011 (14. Juli 2008)

hehe, wer weiß vielleicht tief in deinem Herzen


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

Hui, jetzt wirds wieder poetisch ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Juli 2008)

Naja so poetisch auch wieder nicht 
Mag eben kein Hip Hop und Ganxta $tyl€ 

Ich geh dann mal essen uw. Bis später.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Fängt das jetzt schon wieder an?
> Ich hatte doch erst meinen Begrüßungsspruch von "Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne" in "PeaZz in!" geändert weils auf einmal alle gemacht haben



Ach komm. Ich habs einmal gemacht. Du immer mit deinen Geschichten:suspekt:.

Ich mag Gangster .


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

Du warst ja nicht der Einzige


----------



## sight011 (14. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr was wirklich poetisches hören WOLLT! Dann hört mal heir rein!! 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7XzLbGssArQ&feature=related


 :suspekt:

hören das gerade bei der Arbeit! ;-):suspekt:


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

Wähhh!
Und wer kanns wieder nicht sehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Du.

Ich schaus mir aber jetzt auch nicht an, weil ich keinen Sound hab.


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal, muss auch mal aufpassen ^^

PeaZz out!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Juli 2008)

Und ich sag wieder hallo


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Naja, noch 1,25 h bis zum Feierabend. Da bekomm ich meine Arbeit noch schön fertig.


----------



## hammet (14. Juli 2008)

Ich mach dann mal Feierabend 
kkthxbb


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2008)

Und ich mach Überstunden .


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Juli 2008)

Und ich arbeite gar nicht


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Als Azubi darf man doch garkeine Überstunden machen


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Du Quatschkopf.


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

Wieso Quatschkopf? oO


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Natürlich darf ich Überstunden machen.


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

http://www.junge-ngg.net/interaktiv/dr_azubi/ueberstunden_14/


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Aha, und wo steht da jetzt das ich keine Überstunden machen darf?


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

Da steht, dass du nur Überstunden machen musst, wenn du willst und auch nur wenn es deinem Ausbildungszweck dient. Und eben ned mehr als 8 Stunden Überstunden in der Woche (dein Ausbilder muss anwesend sein).


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Und jedesmal wenn was noch fertig werden muss, sag ich: "Sorry, Chef"

Und er sagt zur Ende der Ausbildung: "Sorry, Azubi"


Ich muss ja nicht ständig Überstunden machen, außerdem krieg ich die ja vergütet.


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

Ich mein ja nur ^^
Ich bleib auch länger wenn es sein muss, nur ises bei mir eben so, dass ich sie nicht vergütet bekomme und auch keine Gleitzeit habe.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Das is blöd.

Aber die Firma würde ohne Überstunden garnicht laufen. Mir fallen spontan 3 Leute außer dem Chef ein, die seeeeehr viel arbeiten. Das sind auch die drei "wichtigsten".


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin oft mit am längsten da oO


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Das hatte ich bis jetzt erst 2-mal. Aber da war ich wirklich lang hier.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Morgen ist dann wenn man aufsteht, nä? ^^

Wenn ich am Wochenende bei meinen Eltern bin und um 13.00 Uhr schlaftrunken in die Küche taumle und "Morgen" murmle, schauen die komisch. Aber für mich ist dann morgen!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Juli 2008)

Kenn ich nur zu gut 
Ich wurde schon oft genug geweckt, weil es Mittag Essen gab x)


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

In meiner Ferienzeit wurde ich IMMER zum Mittag geweckt, weil meine Eltern nicht bis 15-16Uhr warten wollten :X


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Am besten finde ich es wenn sie einen dann um 10 aufwecken, weil sie wohin gehen, und einen volltexten mit wichtigem Zeugs, das man nicht vergessen soll. Man sagt "ja..." und schläft wieder ein. Wenn man dann aufwacht weiß man nixmehr davon . Man weiß zwar noch das man was machen sollte, aber nicht mehr was genau.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Juli 2008)

Aber wenn ihr an einem für euch freien Tag um 7 Uhr morgens geweckt werdet und viel zu wenig Schlaf hattet wollt ihr nicht hören: "Der PC war noch an, ich hab ihn jetzt ausgemacht."
Väter...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Machen aber nur Väter oder? Die können immer nicht warten andere auf ihre Fehlverhalten hinzuweisen .


----------



## L17 (15. Juli 2008)

Das kenne ich zu gut...

man ist grade am Defragmentieren, oder läd etwas herunter, bzw. verschickt Daten an Freunde, geht weg vom PC weil es recht lange dauert sowas - und dann? machen die Eltern den PC aus -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Jap, aber meine Mutter nicht, weil sie sich nicht wirklich auskennt, und dann lässt sie es bleiben. Aber mein Vater kennt sich eigentlich aus, schließt aber trotzdem alles und fährt ihn herunter.

Zum Glück kann er das seit einiger Zeit bei mir nicht mehr machen.

btw:  die Info das der PC noch an war und er ihn ausgemacht hat, ist total sinnlos. Wenn er schon jemanden aufwecken soll, dann wenigstens um zu fragen ob er ihn ausmachen soll. Wobei das ja auch leicht sinnfrei ist.


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

Hmm bei mir hieß es immer : "Dein PC läuft noch!?" und ich im Halbschlaf "Ja, ich weiß.". Das einzige was dann zurückkommt ist "Ich wollte es nur sagen." und meiner Mutter verschwindet wieder aus dem Raum. -.- 
Mein Vater sagt garnix, der guckt mich beim Frühstück dann nur böse an, weil ich Strom "verschwendet" habe ^^
Aber wie bei Ex1tus, sind die Zeiten auch vorbei bei mir


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch nen paar Jahre 
Aber was solls... kann man eh nichts gegen machen...
Ich muss jetzt immer nen Zettel hinlegen, dass der PC anbleiben soll, wenn ich was runterlade oder am rendern bin^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Naja, über Nacht konnte ich ihn eh nicht laufen lassen, weil ich ihn mit Lüftern kühlen musste, aber zu arm für eine Lüftersteuerung war. Und nachts dann immer die Lüfter ausstecken...Neee. Aber halt 3 bis 4 1GB Downloads gestartet und dann mit Kumpels was gemacht.

Als man wieder kam, gleich die Info: "Dein PC lief noch, ich hab ihn ausgemacht."


----------



## hammet (15. Juli 2008)

Bist du auch so geräuschsempfindlich?
Mich hat das nie gestört (und ich hab bei weitem keinen leisen Rechner).


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mal nen Ultra lauten PC xD Den hat man immer durch ganze Haus gehört...
Beim neuen hab ich nur extra leise Sachen gekauft, dafür hört man den gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Bist du auch so geräuschsempfindlich?.



Eigentlich überhaupt nicht, aber das ging nicht. Autos..kein Problem. Regen/Gewitter...kein Problem. Party...kein Problem.


----------



## L17 (15. Juli 2008)

Selbst Zettel nützen nix -.-

..da kommen dann Sprüche wie: "Das kostet alles zu viel Strom..!"
"und dann dein 800 Watt Netzteil da..." (Die mein PC garnicht komplett nutzt)

Jaja so ist das eben, wenn die Eltern immernoch bei einem wohnen^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Juli 2008)

Schönen Tag noch, ich mach hier noch ein paar Überstunden, weils grad so schön ist.


----------



## hammet (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## ink (16. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin
Ich lass euch mal nen Gruss da und verschwinde wieder.
Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Resttag.

*knuddelzZzZz*


----------



## hammet (16. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Moin Moin
> Ich lass euch mal nen Gruss da und verschwinde wieder.
> Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Resttag.
> 
> *knuddelzZzZz*



*re-knuddelzZzZz* oO


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Puhh, ich brauch Urlaub. Noch 2 Wochen und weniger als 3 Tage bis dorthin....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (16. Juli 2008)

Moinsen.
Alles klar bei euch?


----------



## sight011 (16. Juli 2008)

*Thema Freundin*

hey Nesk war da! 

Ich glaub der is noch fertig vom Wochenende, weil seine Freundin bei ihm war! 

*rofl*

EDIT: Moin Wiesel Schniesel!*  Wie geht es mit dem Server-P. voran?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (16. Juli 2008)

Ich komm jetzt auf meinem Server Sight 
Musste bei der IPConfig DNS Flush machen, dann gings.
Btw: Nettes Bild, das du hinterlassen hast Oo


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juli 2008)

Juhuu, Mittagspause. Ist das wieder stressig heute....


----------



## hammet (16. Juli 2008)

Was denn für ein Server? Hab ich was ned mitbekommen? 


Naja Mittag gibts bei mir erst nacher


----------



## sight011 (16. Juli 2008)

Was für ein Bild?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juli 2008)

Jetzt spring ich hinter einem Vorhang vor und mach ein dramatisches Geräusch: "Töööötötötöt!"


----------



## hammet (16. Juli 2008)

Überanstreng dich nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Juli 2008)

Naja, danach verpuff ich einfach.


----------



## hammet (17. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen. *gähn*


----------



## hammet (17. Juli 2008)

Gestern zu lange gezockt oder warum bist müde? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich bin jetzt schon am runterdosieren. Inzwischen schlaf ich schon um 1 statt um 2. Ich will das aber eigentlich noch auf 12 runterbringen. 

Soviel hab ich aber auch nicht mehr gezockt. Wir waren bei unserem War ja nur zu viert, haben aber trotzdem nur 16:10 auf train verloren.


----------



## hammet (17. Juli 2008)

Hmm naja is doch ok  Train is eh blöd (wo wir wieder beim Thema... wären  ).


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Train ist ne supertolle Map, nur kriegen wir da leider immer auf die Plauze.


----------



## hammet (17. Juli 2008)

Is Geschmackssache *g* Aber wenn sie dir gefällt 
Ist eurer 2. Squad so stark wie euer 1. ?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Mmhh? Zweiter Squad, erster Squad? Also ich würde mal sagen das unser CDC-Squad am besten ist, aber die anderen mit denen wir gespielt haben, zocken auch viel 3on3, von daher kann man es nicht so recht vergleichen.


----------



## hammet (17. Juli 2008)

Naja ich dachte du wärst im 1. und dei andern von gestern im 2. ...
Hmm ok , man muss ja aufgeklärt werden


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. Juli 2008)

Hier is aber auch kaum was los in letzter Zeit :O

Ok, ich bin mitschuldig :S


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Hehe, ich muss einiges arbeiten und Matze fehlt halt. Wir sind unterbesetzt .


----------



## hammet (17. Juli 2008)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nichts arbeiten muss  Und ja Matze fehlt *g*, er war ja auch oft Alleinunterhalter ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Juli 2008)

Ach komm, gibs zu du bist ein fauler Hund der nur im Internet surft und sich um die Arbeit drückt. :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (17. Juli 2008)

Öhm schn wäre es  Dann hätte ich mir die 1,5-stündige Disskussion um ne Datenbank gestern gespart ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen, Freunde der tutorials.


----------



## hammet (18. Juli 2008)

Morgen Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juli 2008)

Das schon gelesen? http://www.esl.eu/de/news/60332/

Das finde selbst ich frech.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (18. Juli 2008)

Der Link funktioniert nicht....


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juli 2008)

Im Moment nich....Die größte E-Sports Liga in Europa kann nämlich nichtmal ihre Page on halten....


----------



## hammet (18. Juli 2008)

Die schaffen es ganz gut ihre Page down zuhalten 
Naja ich kanns ned lesen auf der Arbeit, werds mir wohl heute abend dann anschaun, kannst mir ja dann nochmal schicken, sonst vergesse ich es


----------



## hammet (18. Juli 2008)

Du könntest mir ja auch mal kurz schildern, was denn da so steht@ Ex1tus


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (21. Juli 2008)

Sind hier alle ausgestorben?


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Schönen guten Morgen.


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Morgen Matze (und natürlich auch dem Rest  ).
Bist von der harten Schule erlöst?


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Ja, leider.
War am Schluß wircklich nur noch Urlaub, weil wir die ganze Zeit Filme angeschaut haben: "Das Leben des Braien", "Space Balls", "American Pie 5"... ach der harte Schulaltag ^^


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Joa kann ich mir vorstellen...naja ich hab auch nurnoch diese Woche, dann hab ich richtigen Urlaub


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Urlaub hab ich auch bald, nächste oder übernächste Woche ^^
Mal ne Frage: Hast du schon mal erlebt, dass du eine Nacht grundlos nicht geschlafen hast und trozdem am nächsten Tag nicht müde bist?


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Schon sehhhr oft....

Bestes Erlebnis seit der Arbeit:

Ich wach auf und bin sau müde. Denke mir so "Maaaan du bist doch garned so spät ins bett". Geh ins Bad , dusche (schlafe fast ein) und mach mich fertig für die Arbeit. Schau raus zum Fenster. "Man ist das noch dunkel draußen". Setz mich auf mein Bett und schau auf die Uhr. "e, es is 3:10 UhrPromt fällt mir ein, du hast ja eigentlich auch garkeinen Wecker ausgemacht, als du aufgestanden bist. Zieh mich wieder aus und geh weiterschlafen...

Ja die Nacht war schon sehr toll ^^


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Zu geil, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt ^^
Oh man, kaum is der Ausbilder da, schon gibts n haufen Arbeit 
Könnte sein, dass ich deine Mathekenntnisse heute noch mal brauch hammet


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Öhm joa, frag dann einfach 

Ich beschäftige mich derweil mal mit Perl oO


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Hmm, so wie es aussieht, geht es auch so, aber mal sehen.
Perl, wie kommst du zu dieser Ehre?


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Naja es gibt wohl grad nix zu tun  
Soll da nen Script machen, was nen bissl Schreibarbeit unnötig macht.


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Und wie ist Perl so? Manche Leute wollen darin ja die Lösung für alles sehen ^^


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Öhm keine Ahnung 
Bin grad erstmal damit beschäftigt, Perl zu installieren  Man hat ja keine Rechte für den rechner hier und ich hab keine Lust mich abzumelden und als Administrator einzuloggen -_-


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> ich hab keine Lust mich abzumelden und als Administrator einzuloggen -_-


Was für ein UNGLAUBLICHER Aufwand das auch wäre 
Oh man, GeneralPath's und die fill(shape) Methode gehen mir langsam auf die Nerven


----------



## Mel_One (21. Juli 2008)

Montage gehören verboten...


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Genau und am Besten auch noch Donnerstage!


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Neee Donnerstage, Freitage, Samstage und Sonntage sind cool, den Rest kann man abschaffen 


Klar ist das ein unglaublicher Aufwand, ich muss alle Programme schleißen, umloggen, installieren, umloggen und alle Programme wieder öffnen. Das kostet mich UNMENGEN an Sekunden, die ich für andere Dinge hätte verwenden können. :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was diese XP Gamer Edition ist, von der in diesem Thread hier die Rede ist? Alles Seiten die ich darüber ergoogelt habe sind bei mir gesperrt .

Nein Donnerstag gehöhrt weg, denn da laufen keine guten Filme und der Tag trennt uns nur weiter vom Mittwoch bis zum erlösenden Freitag ^^


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Ne 300 MB Version von Win Xp Prof, wo allerhand Dienste und Applicationen fehlen, die ein Normalo-gamer nie benutzen/brauchen würde.
Dadurch läuft die Version schneller und ist eben kleiner.


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Taugt die auch was?
Ist die orginal von Microsoft?
Wie viel kostet die?
Rentiert sie sich überhaubt?
Warum kommt Dr House nur Dienstags?


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Taugt die auch was?
> Ist die orginal von Microsoft?
> Wie viel kostet die?
> Rentiert sie sich überhaubt?
> Warum kommt Dr House nur Dienstags?



Hmm geht, für einen reinen Gamingrechner schon.
Nein, ist von "Windows-Fans" erstellt worden.
Nichts.
Siehe erste Frage.
Damit RTL, über mehrere Monate hinweg Einschaltquoten bekommt.


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass die kostenlos sein soll, immerhin ist es doch noch ein Batzen Microsoft und die wollen doch für alles Geld sehen. Oder ist die Version illegal?


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass die kostenlos sein soll, immerhin ist es doch noch ein Batzen Microsoft und die wollen doch für alles Geld sehen. Oder ist die Version illegal?



hmm

Windows ist von Microsoft

+

Nein, ist von "Windows-Fans" erstellt worden.
Nichts.

=

illegal?!

Also eine von der Community erstelle Windowsversion ist zu 99% illegal


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Na ja, vieleicht findet man deshalb so wenig darüber.
Perl schon zum laufen bekommen oder immer noch faul ?


----------



## hammet (21. Juli 2008)

Joa habs zum Laufen bekommen und grad ne Datei eingelesen und mir die Zeilennummer ausgegeben in denen eine bestimmte Zeichenkette stehet 



```
#!c:/perl/

open(DATA, "text.txt") || warn "text.txt konnte nicht gelesen werden.";
open(OUT, ">testout.txt") || warn "Datei konnte nich geschrieben werden.";
while (<DATA>) {
print OUT "$.\n" if /x/;
}
```


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2008)

Ich sag dann schonmal Tschüs und bis Morgen.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Schönen guten Morgen Freunde des feuchten Wetters


----------



## hammet (22. Juli 2008)

Morgen! Und ich authe mich mal alsso ein Freund


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

Tja, muss ja nicht immer regnen, aber manchmal bin ich ganz froh, damit es etwas abkühlt ^^
Erster Eindruck Perl Profi?


----------



## hammet (22. Juli 2008)

Kr4$$3r $h1t !


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

Wieso? Hast du schon ne Superintelligenz oder gar eine Technologische Singularität erschaffen


----------



## hammet (22. Juli 2008)

Hmm die Superintelliganz gibts ja schon 

Und meine Frotschritt is eh schon zu gewaltig für euch normale Menschen


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm die Superintelliganz gibts ja schon


Woher weißt du das? Ich hab mich doch noch gar nicht dazu geoutet


----------



## hammet (22. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß, auch ohne dass du dich outest, dass du mich anerkennst


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß, auch ohne dass du dich outest, dass du mich anerkennst



Wenn du es sagst Primitivling, dann wird es wohl so sein  ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juli 2008)

Nach der Schule nochmal in die Arbeit gerufen werden, wegen einem Ding das vllt 15 minuten dauert und dann noch zwei 2h Aufträge auf die Nase gedrückt bekommen sucks.


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

Wow, dachte nicht, dass sich heute hier noch jemand meldet .

Du scheinst deinen Chef verärgert zu haben


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn es wenigstens mein Chef wäre ^^. Der weiß glaub ich garnix davon.

Eigentlich ist alles auf meinem Mist gewachsen, aber 1. bin ich Lehrling, 2. wurden diese 2 Sachen schon MEHRMALS frei gegeben, einer dieser "Profis" hätte meine Fehler eigentlich sehen müssen.

Mir hätte schon soviel Arbeit erspart werden können, wenn ich mehr Infos gekriegt hätte...Und es muss ja immer alles "schnell, schnell, schnell" gehen, das sich da Fehler reinschleichen ist ja klar.

Ich bin im Moment so schlecht gelaunt....


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> .Und es muss ja immer alles "schnell, schnell, schnell" gehen



Das wollen alle Kunden. Heute in Auftrag geben und... moment, wieso war das gestern noch nicht fertig? :suspekt:

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal für heute.
Einen recht kurzen/schnellvergehenden Arbeitstag noch Ex1tus 

PeaZz out!


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juli 2008)

Danke, das wird aber noch ein bisschen dauern -.-


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

PeaZe in!
Morgen alle!


----------



## hammet (23. Juli 2008)

Joa guten Morgen


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe mal du verschwindest heute nicht wieder gegen Mittag, ich brauch jemanden der mich heute wach hällt (wehe es schreit wieder jemand Kaffee )


----------



## hammet (23. Juli 2008)

Kaffee




Hmm ja, ich stand gestern nach dem Mittag vor ein Problem und hab da nen bissl diskutiert


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Wäre mein Verschwörungsalliierter jetzt hier, dann würdest du ganz schnell die braune Brühe zurückziehen ;-]

Man, gäbe es kein Stargate und kein SSBB wäre ich warscheinlich ausgeschlafener ^^


----------



## hammet (23. Juli 2008)

SSBB? Was das?
Stargate guck ich seit der 2. Staffel nicht mehr


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Stargate ist super! Nur die Sponsoren wollten keine 11 Staffel zulassen (obwohl die Serie unheimlich viel einspielt alleine in den USA). Dafür haben die aber einen Film zum Abschluss gedreht und den hab ich gestern geguckt.

SSBB = Super Smash Brosh Brawl


----------



## hammet (23. Juli 2008)

Hm ich guck da lieber Dr:House, American Dad, Southpark oder nen Anime. Stargate is irgendwie langweilig geworden mit der Zeit.


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2008)

Jo, Moinsen! Sight is in the Houseeeeee! :suspekt:*


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Moin Mr. 011 ^^



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Stargate is irgendwie langweilig geworden mit der Zeit.


 Im Gegenteil


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Kennt jemand ein paar Paradoxa, die nicht in Wikipedia stehen? Bin Fan von diesen Dingern ^^


----------



## hammet (23. Juli 2008)

Das barbier-Paradoxon find ich gut 

Und nein ich wüste grad nicht, wo man Paradoxa finden kann.


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Steht auch drin.
Hätte ja sein können dass jemand noch welche kennt.
Mein Liebling ist übrigens eine krassere Version des Großvaterparadoxons.


----------



## hammet (23. Juli 2008)

Und welche Version ist das?


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Ganz einfach:
Stell dir vor, du machst eine kleine Zeitreise so ungefähr 30 Sekunden zurück und erschießt dich selbst, wie du gerade die Zeitreise antreten willst.
^^


----------



## hammet (23. Juli 2008)

Hmm naja diese Zeitreisedinger find ich ned so toll ^^


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Solln ja auch aufgrund des Energieerhaltungssatzes unmöglich sein


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2008)

> Ganz einfach:
> Stell dir vor, du machst eine kleine Zeitreise so ungefähr 30 Sekunden zurück und erschießt dich selbst, wie du gerade die Zeitreise antreten willst.




geiler Spruch!*  Matze hast schon ein paar Zeilen getippt?


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Ein paar, ja bin aber nicht ganz zufrieden. Aber da ich jetzt eh bald Urlaub hab, bin ich sowieso schon wieder heiß drauf zu rappen


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dann mal weg.
PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2008)

Hausta rein! 

Jo ich hab schon was bin eigentlich auch damit zufrieden! Lass 3 Strophen rausfeuern! 

Greetz

eine machen wir back to back, jeder schreibt was und wenn wir das fertig haben entscheiden wir uns wer welche zeilen macht!*°


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2008)

Du bist zwar nichmehr da Matze, aber alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Das Wochenende kommt ^^



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Du bist zwar nichmehr da Matze, aber alles gute zum Geburtstag!


Thx. Aber woher wusstest du?


----------



## hammet (24. Juli 2008)

Öh öh, alles te nachträglich :suspekt:

Und guten Morgen


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Morgen hammet.
Wird mal wieder Zeit für einen neuen Perl Erfahrungsbericht ^^


----------



## hammet (24. Juli 2008)

```
print "hallo Matze!" or die "wuahhhhrrrrggg";
```



Perl macht Spaß, immernoch *g*


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Gut, könntest du mir eventuell ne Zeitmaschine Programmieren ... bitte


----------



## hammet (24. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub damit würde ich Newton und Co. verärgern, das kann ich also mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren 

Aber ich kann dir gern eine "Hallo Welt"-Script schreiben  :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Genau! 
Du könntest es in einem Hallo Welt Script verpacken 
Keine Sorge, um die beiden kümmere ich mich...
Also, was denkst du wie groß dass wird 10kb, 20kb?


----------



## hammet (24. Juli 2008)

Schlect zu schätzen...ich schreibe es einfach mal und dann schauen wir, wie groß es ist.


----------



## hammet (24. Juli 2008)

303 Byte 


Datei einfach in time.pl umbenennen und per Konsole ausführen


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Ok, und wenn noch Platz ist, dass es noch auf eine Diskette passt, bitte noch ein kleines Programm um das Wetter zu verändern. Es reicht wenn es am Anfang nur für die Erde, die Venus und den Mars funktioniert


----------



## hammet (24. Juli 2008)

Hey! Ned übertreiben! Gott spielen tut dir nicht gut


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Ich will doch nicht Gott spielen... ich muss nur ... was erledigen ......


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2008)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey!! Ich komm heir egrade mal mit Time-Warp 6 reingestürmt!* 

... um euch allen einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen zu wünschen, es ist ein geiles Wetter draußen, es läuft der Soundtrack von Pulp-Fiction bei uns auf der Arbeit und Matze hat Geburtstag, wie wir jetzt alle nach Ex1tus stalking Aktion wissen!!* 


Also alles gute Master M. 


und noch nen schönen Tag

Hier geht es ja auch schon wieder rund, wie in den Thesen des Kopernikus!


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Danke danke 
eigentlich hatte ich gestern 

Wetter ist ok, dass stimmt, aber wenn ich im Büro sitze bringt es mir nichts.

Könnt ja gerne versuch darauf zu kommen, was ich vorhabe


----------



## hammet (24. Juli 2008)

Baden gehen?
Hmm naja ich vertief mich mal weiter in Perl...

Und huhu sight


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Unter anderem 

Heißt dass, ich kann erst wieder in 2 Stunden nach ner Antwort hier schaun 

Zu spät, er ist schon wieder weg


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Thx. Aber woher wusstest du?



Stalking, hacking, usw.....

(ICQ hats mir verraten)


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Stalking, hacking, usw.....
> 
> (ICQ hats mir verraten)



Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2008)

Hehe ja sorry aber irgendwer muss heir ja arbeiten 

... Hab gerade das neue Büro aufgebaut. Tische Rollis etc. 


Isch würde jetzt schon wieder gerne n Bierschen trinken, wie der Kalli immer sagt!


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Und ich würde am liebsten jetzt da nochmal hingehen, wo ich gestern zu Essen war.

Sag mal sight, was bist du eigentlich von Beruf?


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Echt?
Dachte eher so was in Richtung Grafiker ^^


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2008)

Hehe, ne war auch nur ein Spass! Ich arbeite als professioneller Stripper 


Davor habe ich an der Sae mein "Diplom" gemacht wie es so schön heißt! Als Audio Engineer!

Momentan arbeite ich in einer Werbeagentur, bin aber noch Praktikant, das wird dann in eine Ausbildung als Mediengestalter übergehen


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2008)

Hmm,
ok, sag mir morgen wenn du es weist ^^
Bis Morgen. 
PeaZz out!


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Und schönen guten Morgen.


----------



## hammet (25. Juli 2008)

Ahoi Ahoi, letzter Arbeitstag für diese Woche (bzw. für die nächsten 2 Wochen *freu*  ).


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

Wieso, hast du dann Urlaub?


----------



## hammet (25. Juli 2008)

Ja, ab nächsten Mittwoche  Monatg und DIenstag hab ich Schule


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

Tja, ich muss nächste Woche noch durchhalten, dafür hab ich dann aber  3 Wochen .
Ist nächste Woche dann Ex1tus wenigstens wieder da?


----------



## hammet (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe keine Ahnung 

Aber sight wird dir bestimmt Gesellschaft leisten


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn er mal für länger als 10 Minuten on ist


----------



## hammet (25. Juli 2008)

Dann musst du ihn eben mit einem suuuuuper spannenden Thema hier im Forum halten


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

Hmm, ...
@sight
Was für ein Thema müsste man hier anstimmen, dass du eine ganze Woche lange im Forum bist? ^^

@hammet
Selbiges gilt für dich


----------



## moggel (25. Juli 2008)

Moin moin,

langeweile ist echt kein interessantes Thema .

Aber ich hab ab´n 14.8. Urlaub und bin dann beim tauchen, obwohl ich grad das Buch der Schwarm lese und es mir überlegen sollte ob ich nochmal tauchen sollte.

ansonsten gehts mir grad wie Euch, ich hab LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGEWEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILE

Gruß moggel


----------



## sight011 (25. Juli 2008)

Frauen, Bier, Sex, Drugs, Rap n' Roll! 

Ne ne! 

Es sollte intelligent durchdacht und sich auf dem höchsten wissenschaftlichen Niveau bewegen! 


So was mit E = m \cdot c^2 kannst du heir gelich schonmal vergessen, das ist ja ein alter Hut! 

Wie geht es euch Jungs freut ihr euch schon aufs Week-E.

Greetz a


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

@sight
Also auf deutsch: Du weißt es selber nicht genau 

@moggel
Wieso sollte dich ein Buch vom Tauchen abhalten?


----------



## sight011 (25. Juli 2008)

@ moogle Der Thread sollte eher die intellektuelle Vereinigung heißen!  als Langeweile

das klingt so ... hmm "langweilig" 

@ matze
Nein, das Thema sollte nur etwas sein was einen zum Nachdenken anregt, bzw. es sollte einen weiter entwickeln - keine leichte Aufgabe  Mythen und Verschwörungstheorien  können auch interessant sein 

@ all wo ist eigentlich groß Meister Nesk 

Greetz a.


----------



## moggel (25. Juli 2008)

Jou, ois freut sich aufs Wochenend. 
@matze, wenn du das Buch kennen würdest, dann tätste mir beistimmen. Ich hätte es erst nach dem Urlaub lesen sollen *grins*.

Werd jetzt mal kurz nen Kaffeetrinken gehen und für 10 minuten weg sein.

gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

@sight
Hmm... nesk war doch immer Experte darin, solche Themen anzustimmen.


@moggel
Na ja, so änlich ging es mir bei "Die Prophezeihungen von Celestine"


----------



## moggel (25. Juli 2008)

I´m back 

Waren halt ein wenig mehr als 10 Minuten. Aber ist eh wurscht, bin gerade dabei c++ und danach dann java zu lernen. Leider braucht kein Mensch mehr nen Cobol-Programmierer oder einen EDV-Dino. lööööööööl. Meine Firma hat seit April zu und so muß ich nochmal umlernen. Man was waren das noch für Zeiten, als die Rechner groß waren und man der Gott für 80/80-Schaltungen war bei "modernen Hollerithmaschinen" 

@matze, ich kenne das Buch von Dir nicht, aber "der Schwarm", das ist schon ein Hammerbuch. Ich kanns kaum aus der Hand legen, es schockt einen, aber man hat den Zwang einfach weiter zu lesen. hab mal bei Deinem Buch nachgelesen, klingt ja auch gut, vielleicht les ich es als nächstes. Es wurde ja sogar schon verfilmt.

Gruß moggel:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

@moggel
Verfilmt wurde meins auch, nur wäre mir es viiiieeelll lieber, wenn nicht oder der Zwang bestünde vorher es zu lesen.
Was ist deines eigentlich für eins (Roman, Wissenschaftsbuch, Playboy, Bedienungsanleitung? ^^)


----------



## moggel (25. Juli 2008)

@matze, "Der Schwarm " -> schaumal da nach *hehehehehehe* http://www.derschwarm.com/index1.html. es ist ein unheimlich spannender Thriller, der einem echt Angst machen könnte. ich meinte, auch das dein Buch verfilmt wurde. 

Aber ich werd trotzdem morgen bei uns zum Tauchen gehen, ist ja nur ein Baggersee *grins* und kein Meer.

Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

@moggel
Ich kann hier keine Links öffnen (ausgenommen Wikipedia)

@sight
Genau, wenn du über was Geistig weiterbildendes reden willst, dann lies "Die Prophezeihungen von Celestine"


----------



## moggel (25. Juli 2008)

@matze, na dann schauste nach bei Wiki, da steht auch alles drüber drin. "Der Schwarm" von Frank Schätzing. Den Link kannste ja mal später aufrufen.



Mist, ich knabbere hier an einem so blöden Problem bei c++ rum, das mir da echt die lust am programmieren vergeht. Leider findet man nicht alles über C++ im net.


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Mist, ich knabbere hier an einem so blöden Problem bei c++ rum, das mir da echt die lust am programmieren vergeht. Leider findet man nicht alles über C++ im net.


Da dafür ist diese Forum doch da ^^


----------



## moggel (25. Juli 2008)

Na ich hab ne Frage geschrieben, aber keiner weiß rat .

Mache eh bald Mittagspause.

Gruß moggel

p.s. Der Schwarm ist noch nicht verfilmt worden, es haben aber die Vorbereitungen dazu begonnen.


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

Finde ich komisch, dass bei c++ wenig Antworten kommen. Ist doch nach wie vor eine wichtige Sprache.
Hast du keinen Ausbilder den du Fragen kannst?


----------



## moggel (25. Juli 2008)

Doch schon, 2 Stück, aber die wissen das leider auch nicht, anscheinend Programmiere ich außer der Reihe. 

So, werd was Essen gehen, bis denne.

MAHLZEIT
Gruß moggel


----------



## hammet (25. Juli 2008)

Hmm kenne beide Bücher nicht. Mein Lieblingsbuch ist Der Alchimist von Paulo Coelho.
Ist zwar nur ein kleines Buch, aber gefesselt hat es mich ziemlich (mehr als jedes andere Buch und jeder Film).


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

So Bücher mit Romanen oder Geschichten hab ich kaum gelesen.
Der Hobbit (nicht "Der kleine Hobbit") kann ich empfehlen.
Meistens lese ich allerdings entweder mehr so wissenschafftliches Zeugs, wie "Ein Universum in der Nussschale" oder halt so geistlichere Sachen.


----------



## hammet (25. Juli 2008)

Bücher von Paulo Coelho sind zu 99% philosophisch und ich mag solches Zeug


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> philosophisch und ich mag solches Zeug


Ich weiß, merkt man an deinen Gedichten


----------



## hammet (25. Juli 2008)

Najo, besser als irgendwelche Krimis. Ich find Krimis und Thriller sowas von langweilig :X Wenn ich nen Buch lese, wil ich denken, denken über das Buch, die Welt und mich. Das fehlt alles bei irgendwelchen Abenteuergeschichten etc.


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich nen Buch lese, wil ich denken, denken über das Buch, die Welt und mich


Na dann kann ich dir auch die Prohezeiungen empfelen. Hab ewig darüber nachgedacht


----------



## hammet (25. Juli 2008)

Und worum gehts in den Buch?

2 Bücher von Paulo Coelho sollen verfilmt werden. Zum einen der Alchimits (sein wohl bestes Werk) und Veronika beschließt zu sterben. VOm zweiteren weiß ich, dass die Dreharbeiten in den USA schon begonnen haben.


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

Schreib ich dir später, hab grad viel zu tun...


----------



## sight011 (25. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht lese ich es am Wochenende  

So feierabend!*  Schöne Grüße Sightomatic -->


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

Yo, werde ich haben... aber vorher noch ne Menge Arbeit bekommen -.-


----------



## Matze (25. Juli 2008)

So, ich verabschiede mich für heute.
An alle ein schönes Wochenende.
PeaZz out!


----------



## RedBull2020 (26. Juli 2008)

mir is soooooooooooo langweilig^^

hat nich irgendwer ne idee was ein 15 jähriger junge spannendes, unterhaltsames und langeweile
wegreißendes machen kann?

hab nurnoch 1 Woche Ferien un die muss ich aussnutzen


----------



## sight011 (26. Juli 2008)

Dann würde ichwas anderes Vorschlagen als vor dem Rechner zu sitzen !

Ichhab gestern z.B.: einfach relaxt und heute morgenfür mich und meine Freundin ein *riesiges* Frühstück gemacht! Das zahlt sichaus


----------



## RedBull2020 (26. Juli 2008)

xD

leider wird sich bei mir garnichts auszahlen, da meine Mutter den ganzen Tag hier rum gammelt^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Juli 2008)

Nabend allerseits.
Mir ist auch langweilig x)


----------



## sight011 (26. Juli 2008)

Wie geil vorallem, als ob deine Mutter bei dir rum kommt und bei dir rum gammelt!! xD xD xD


-allein das du sagst das sie rumgammelt! Noch alles klar bei dir ?


----------



## RedBull2020 (27. Juli 2008)

jaa^^ natürlich is alles klar....eigt sitzt sie am Pc und schreibt Arztbriefe..
wennse nich im Krankenhaus am arbeiten is....
also..man kööönte es arbeiten nennen....abba...
ich nenns gammeln xD

und jaa..sie kommt alle paar minuten in mein zimma gelatscht, um zu gucken was ich
mache...das bereitet ihr Kopfzerbrechen wenn sie denkt...der hockt da in seinem
Zimmer..was macht der bloß...das würde der keine Ruhe lassen...also kommt sie imma
gucken....und...es nervt...^^


----------



## durS (27. Juli 2008)

Kenn ich kenn ich


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (28. Juli 2008)

Kenn ich auch zu gut von meinem Vater....


----------



## mr_floppy (28. Juli 2008)

...Ich kann nicht pennen!...


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen, Welt.


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Schönen guten morgen Freunde der Sonne 



RedBull2020 hat gesagt.:


> mir is soooooooooooo langweilig^^
> 
> hat nich irgendwer ne idee was ein 15 jähriger junge spannendes, unterhaltsames und langeweile
> wegreißendes machen kann?
> ...



... es war Wochenende... wenn du also nicht damit beschäftigt warst, dich von ner Party zu erholen, dann würde ich mal dafür sorgen, dass du es morgen wenigstens tun muss ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2008)

Jawoll! Hau mal auf'n Putz!

Achja, weil ihr es auch über Bücher hattet, ich kann euch Robert Rankin empfehlen. Zwar kein Philosoph, aber unglaublicher Wortwitz, musste selten beim lesen so oft und soviel lachen. Leider gehen durch die Übersetzung ein paar Witze verloren....


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2008)

Und um was geht es bei im/Genre.
Wenn du am Montag Morgen mal ein bischen Wortwitz willst, dann les dir mal den neusten Blogeintrag durch ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2008)

Im Buch das ich z. B. gerade lese (zum zweiten Mal, da ich nix mehr neues hab), wird Gott erschossen und 50er-Jahre-Style-Detektiv wird von Gottes Frau auf den Fall angesetzt. Der Detektiv arbeitet nur an 4 Schauplätzen: 
-Seinem Büro, da nimmt er die Aufträge entgegen
-In einer Bar, da labert er mit dem Barkeeper Schei.ß (das jedes mal richtig lustig) und kriegt von einer alten Dame eins über die Mütze gezogen und fällt in ein tiefes, schwarzes Loch
-In einer Seitengasse, in der er Informanten trifft
-Auf einem Dach, zum finalen Showdown

Das was die Bücher von ihm ausmacht, sind total abgedrehte Storys, Wortwitz, Running Gags und Klischees.


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2008)

Also eher ein überdrehter Roman?!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2008)

Was verstehst du unter "überdreht"?


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2008)

Witzig gemacht, Comödisiert ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2008)

Dann ja.


----------



## sight011 (28. Juli 2008)

@ RedBull2020, durS, Gewürzwiesel --> Eltern neigen dazu, wenn ihre Kinder zu viel Zeit vor ihrem Rechner verbringen anstatt mal raus zu gehen und sich mit Freunden zu treffen!

-Das ganze läuft unter dem Übergriff: "sich Sorgen machen" 


@ Martze meine Reden 

@ E Hallo Ex1tus!


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2008)

Good Time - Party Squad


----------



## sight011 (28. Juli 2008)

-Party Squad- is ja ein geiles Wort


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2008)

Könnte ich eigentlidch in den Song einbauen


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2008)

So, der Feierabend hat mich wieder.
Bis morgen dann.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Schönen guten Morgen Freunde des Schweigens.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen....

Montag ist es selten langweilig.


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich das heute ändert 
Damn, wieso haben wir am Wochenende nicht so ein Wetter?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich fand es gestern eigentlich zu heiß... Aber ich krieg hier in meinem Stahlbetonbau eh nicht viel vom Wetter mit...


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Zu heiß fand ichs gestern auch, aber wenn es nicht mindestens 76° im Schatten hat, dann ist es ja den meisten Mädels fürs Schwimmbad viiiieeelll zu kalt


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Wobei sie ja eh net ins Wasser gehn .


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wobei sie ja eh net ins Wasser gehn .



Genau, was darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass das Wasser vom Siedepunkt viel zu weit weg ist ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Glaubst du Frauen stammen von Vulkanen ab?


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

So ungefähr 
Hab schon Tage erlebt, da hab ich geschwitzt und paar Freundinen von mir habe diskutiert ob sie jetzt lieber eine Jacke anziehen oder noch einen Pulli :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Hast du wegen der Temperatur geschwitzt....?


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Ausnahmsweise mal ja


----------



## moggel (29. Juli 2008)

moin, moin 

Servus miteinander, wünsch mal allen einen guten Start in die Woche, bei mir beginnt sie ab heute, war gestern krank. 

moggel


----------



## sight011 (29. Juli 2008)

*schweig* 


EDIT: ja könntest du!*Ü


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Erst heute? Hat der moggel wieder gemoggelt... ähh gemogelt


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> *schweig*
> 
> 
> EDIT: ja könntest du!*Ü



... hä, auf was war das jetzt bezogen?


----------



## moggel (29. Juli 2008)

@matze: tztztztz, der matze und seine komentare *fggggg* paß auf das Du Dich nicht übernimmst und zuviel schreibst

ansonsten an alle, mir gehts guuuuuuuuuut, noch 16 tage dann ist urlaub angesagt.



moggel


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> @matze: tztztztz, der matze und seine komentare *fggggg* paß auf das Du Dich nicht übernimmst und zuviel schreibst



Jaaaa, meine Kommentare und Sprüche und wie du in meiner Signatur unschwer erkenne kannst, stehen sie wegen ihrer Wichtigkeit auch unter einer gewissen Lizens


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Matze, ich verrat dir ein Geheimnis : "Lizenz mit 2 z!" Es schaut einfach so komisch aus .


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Ups, mein Fehler... aber das es bis jetzt noch niemanden aufgefallen ist


----------



## sight011 (29. Juli 2008)

> Schönen guten Morgen Freunde des Schweigens.



*schweig*



> Good Time - Party Squad



EDIT: ja könntest du!*Ü 


--> Meist mach ich das Fenster auf, um hier was zu schreiben, doch habe ich dann erst später zeit wirklich was zu posten!  - Hat dan nwahrscheinlich schon meist keinen Zusammenhang mehr!*


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> --> Meist mach ich das Fenster auf, um hier was zu schreiben, doch habe ich dann erst später zeit wirklich was zu posten!  - Hat dan nwahrscheinlich schon meist keinen Zusammenhang mehr!*



Kenn ich . Hab teilweise auch schon übersehen das neue Seiten vollgeschrieben worden warn..


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Oha, jetzt werd ich aber nach der Arbeit nichts mehr vom guten Wetter haben...

War gerade draußen zum rauchen und es fielen ein paar Tropfen und der Himmel sah schon sehr düster aus, der UPS-Mann meint es stürmt schon da wo er herkommt. Da werd ich wieder pitschnaß sein wenn ich dann heimlauf.


----------



## sight011 (29. Juli 2008)

Nix Gut!*


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Oh man, bei uns ist es das Gleiche -> das Wetter wird immer schlechter 
Hab grad ne "Schulung". Ich wette wenn ich das nächste Mal aus dem Raum komme, dann Zeigt mir der Blick aus dem Fenster nen Wolkenbruch


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Eine Kollegin wurde gerade fast vom Blitz erschlagen!


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Jetzt im Ernst?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2008)

Ja! Ohne Müll. Aber die macht das nicht fertig, sie hat gesagt: "Wenns mich erwischt hätte, dann hättest du den Unfallbericht schreiben müssen."


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> sie hat gesagt: "Wenns mich erwischt hätte, dann hättest du den Unfallbericht schreiben müssen."


Die scheint dich ja sehr zu mögen  ... obwohl, was sich liebt das neckt sich ;-]


----------



## sight011 (29. Juli 2008)

da geht bestimmt einiges bei Ex1tus im Büro, das is ein halbes Porno-Set!! :suspekt:;-]:--)

Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt heiß, Ich geh gleich mit meinen Arbeitskollegen zum Italiener!


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> da geht bestimmt einiges bei Ex1tus im Büro, das is ein halbes Porno-Set!! :suspekt:;-]:--)
> 
> Ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt heiß, Ich geh gleich mit meinen Arbeitskollegen zum Italiener!


Tja, da werden Fotoshootings gemacht, hat er mal gebeichtet.

 bei uns ists grad mächtig am gewittern... aber dir viel Spaß mit deinen "Arbeitskolegen" ;-]


----------



## sight011 (29. Juli 2008)

... bei uns kühlt es gerade ein wenig ab! So ist das Foto-Aufnahmen ;-] !!`?


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich schon mal.
Also bis morgen.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Als Mediengestalter hat man halt ein Leben wie ein Rockstar....:suspekt:


----------



## deen_90 (30. Juli 2008)

Morgen 

So jetzt schreib ich auch mal was hier ^^
Ist ein bisschen langweillig hier bei der Arbeit....muss ne Beschäftigung finden ^^


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Schönen guten Morgen Freunde des Sommers



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Als Mediengestalter hat man halt ein Leben wie ein Rockstar....:suspekt:



Wieso? Bist du ständig auf entzug, zertrümmerst deine Tastatur, wärend du mit den Haaren wedelst und verwüstest dein Hotelzi... äh dein Büro? :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Das hat sich auf euere Diskussion von gestern bezogen .


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß, nur hab ich deine Aussage mit ein paar Rocker-Klischees dekoriert


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2008)

Ahso wegen der Fotos


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Yo, wenn er sagt, als Mediengestalter hat man halt ein Leben wie ein Rockstar, ist das DER EINZIGE logische Schluss ^^ 
Fragt sich nur ob Ex1tus einer der ganz krassen ist, die ihre brenende Gitta... äh Tastatur mit den Zähnen bedient :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Nicht mit den Zähnen, mit der Zunge.....einer Jungfrau .


----------



## deen_90 (30. Juli 2008)

omg was ihr für zeugs schreibt ^^


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

@Ex1tus
Und mir rutscht beim Programmieren immer die Hose runter ^^ XD



deen_90 hat gesagt.:


> omg was ihr für zeugs schreibt ^^



Tja, siehe Thema dieses Thread ^^
Ex1tus Signatur entstand ja auch nur einer Diskussion dieses Threads


----------



## deen_90 (30. Juli 2008)

Hab das Thema gesehen, also von dem her logisch das nur scheiss geschrieben wird ^^
müsst ihr nicht arbeiten?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Doch, aber jeder hier wurde durch Langeweile hergeführt und schaut halt ab und zu mal rein auch wenn er zu tun hat.


----------



## deen_90 (30. Juli 2008)

hehe ok ^^
naja arbeiten ist halt schon langweillig manchmal....


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Meine eigentlich nicht. Ich hab hier Alkohol, Drogen & Jungfrauen. Da kann man sich nicht beschweren. :suspekt:


----------



## deen_90 (30. Juli 2008)

hahahaha was machst den du?


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2008)

er ist Rockstar --> eh Mediengestalter  ;-)


----------



## deen_90 (30. Juli 2008)

hehe rockstar alias mediengestalter ^^


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Nur wann läd uns Ex1tus endlich mal al V.I.P und Backstage auf ein Konzert auf seinem Schreibtisch ein


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2008)

bist du ein groupie?


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Bei Christina Aguilera schon 



			
				PrinzPi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...weil ich dort schwimm wo kein Bug ist sind Delfine meine Groopies...


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Ihr könnt gern kommen, wenn ihr wa gutes zu bieten habt....


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Moment, du bist der Rocksta... ähh Mediengestallter. Wir wollen von dir ne tolle Bühnensh... ähh Schreibtischshow sehen ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Moment mal, du wolltest doch Backstage. Für die Show müsstet ihr sowieso löhnen.

Also, hast du irgendwas tolles zu bieten, z. B. Riesenbrüste?


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Also, hast du irgendwas tolles zu bieten, z. B. Riesenbrüste?


Yo, hab ich. Aber wenn du mich paar Stunden vohrer im Fit trainieren lässt, sogar extragroß ^^:suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Juhuu! Du hast schonmal das Backstage-Ticket. Was ist mit euch anderen? Was habt/könnt/macht ihr so?


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Juhuu! Du hast schonmal das Backstage-Ticket. Was ist mit euch anderen? Was habt/könnt/macht ihr so?



Sich schnell verdrücken, wie du siehst


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2008)

*Langeweile*

Bei Frau Aguilera wäre ich auch dabei! Der könnte ich auch einiges bieten


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Hey, ich war zuerst da... such dir ne eigene ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Matze, so wies ausschaut bist du mein einziger Fanboy.


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Weiß ich noch nicht, hab immer noch keinen Auftritt gesehen


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Reicht dir der Hype und die Mundpropaganda nicht, so wie den meisten Menschen?


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Du solltest wissen, wenn dann bin ich eher gegen "die meisten Menschen" ...


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Erhängt ihn, diesen initriganten Volksverräter! Er will die meisten Menschen töten! Sowas kann man nicht dulden!


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Darf ich auch kommen?
Ich hab nen grossen !

edit: Seit wann wird Pen!s zensiert?


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ach Ex1tus... na ja, Zeit die Lichtschwerter wieder auszufahren *sssuuummmmmmmmmmm*;-)
Oha, nesk 'sößt auch mal wieder dazu' ^^

edit: Schon länger, selbes Problem hatte ich beim ausformulieren meiner Lizens.


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Dann muss ich mich leider abmelden.
Ein solch intolerantes Forum, dass noch nicht einmal Pen!s erlaubt geht mir gegen den Strich.
Ich wünsche noch angenehmen Auffenthalt.


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Du hast Recht! Los, wir suchen jetzt einen Admin und sagen ihm dass wir Pen!s und Penisse wollen :suspekt::suspekt: ^^


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Hmm, bin dabei.
Starten wir die Kampagne "Mehr Penisse für dieses Forum"


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Dann erstelle ich schonmal eine PN, die bei den Admins richtig *eindringlich* ankommt und du erstellt für unsere Kampange schon mal ein Penissbild... natürlich als Vectorgrafik, damit man in so groß machen kann, wie man will ^^


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Und was machst du?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Er wird Vize-Vorsitzender des Komitees für Pen!sse.

Vize ist immer gut. Nix machen und Kohle einstecken.


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte eigentlich eine PN/Rede vorbereiten, die unsere Vorderungen an die Admins bringt, aber Ex1tus Vorschlag ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Lookie Lookie in nesk's Sig


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

^^
Da fällt mir ein, ich erwarte immer noch den Videobericht unserer Kolleginen von der "Titten-raus" Kampange.

So, hier das Grunkonstrukt der Rede:



> Sehr geehrte Penissträger,
> ohne Zweifel ist der Pen!s ein Symbol für Macht und den männlichen Stolz. Doch leider wird dieses Sinnbild in Form seines litteralen Ausdrucks in diesem Forum unterdrückt. Wir fordern hiermit also den Pen!s und die Penisse freizulassen um somit ein Forum welches sich in voller pracht erheben kann zu ermöglichen.
> 
> Hocheichelvoll
> ...


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin da mehr so für: ...



                             ))|(_
                             /  \
                            / O \
                           /  / \  \
                          |   |   |  |
                           \  \  / /
                             \ - / 

aber jedem das seine 


EDIT: FU** ich habe mir doch so viel Mühe gegeben! der hat das einfach an Rand verschoben, jetzt erkennt man das ja kaum noch ;-]


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Titten darf man schreiben, aber Pen!s nicht?
Ich fühle mich diskriminiert!

Den Text kann man so unterschreiben.


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Keine Sorge sight, jemand der sich mit solchen Dingern auskennt weiß schon was du willst. Aber was will dein Götzenbild, wenn du ihm nicht mit dem richtigen Artefakt huldigst?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Titten darf man schreiben, aber Pen!s nicht?
> Ich fühle mich diskriminiert!
> 
> Den Text kann man so unterschreiben.



Titten sind ja sekundäre Geschlechtsmerkmale, vielleicht ist hier nur die Scham vor primären vorhanden. Wobei wir aber in einem Zietalter der Aufklärung & Toleranz leben *hust*. 

Eine andere Theorie wäre das dieses Forum für eine Sprachvielfalt im physichen Bereich arbeitet. Dödel, Schwengel und kleiner Glatzkopf werden hier ja nicht zensiert.


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Jetzt mal  den Klugmodus wieder runterfahren 
Gut, wir wissen ja jetzt, dass die Fleischpeitsche zensiert wird, aber wie steht es mit den kleinen Kätzchen?
Test.. Vagina .. Test.. Möse... Test


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt mal  den Klugmodus wieder runterfahren



Das ist nicht so einfach, wenn man klug ist. :suspekt:^^


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß, ist mir auch erst das erste mal mit 11 gelungen


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch kluk, nur würdest du es erwarten?
Du musst nicht immer damit hausieren gehen, damit fühlen sich die Anderen diskriminiert.

Was ist jetzt mit dem Pen!sding?
Wir wissen jetzt dass hier ein grosser Verschwörungsprozess im Gange ist.
Wie machen wir das jetzt publik?


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ganz im Ernst? Von dir hätte ich es erwartet!

Ok, wie wäre es, wenn wir die USA verannlassen würden neue Geldscheine einzuführe mit dem Bild eines Penisses in der Mitte?
Oder wir mannipullieren alle Grundschulbücher indem wir die Zahl 1 immer leicht wie ein Pimmel aussehen lassen?
Oder wir verbreiten das Gerücht, ein Pen!s hab einen Terroranschlag verhindert und die Welt geretten?
Oder noch einfacher, wir behaupten Penisse sei eine berühmte Boy-Group, dann hängen uns sprichwörtlich alle Mädels am Gemächt?


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

2 & 3 find ich klasse.
Machen wir!


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ok, klingt ganz nach einer Aufgabe für unseren Schreibtischrocker Ex1tus. Möge der Schniedel mit dir sein ^^


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Mist, der hat sich verzogen. Na gut, welches von den beiden möchtest du umsetzen nesk?


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Nummer 3 ist optimal, Medienwirksam und wird durch die Presse gehen wie Sau.


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Genau aus diesem Grund ja auch die letzte möglichkeit.
So, wie platziert man jetzt zunächst eine falsche Terrormeldung?...


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Wir schreiben der Bild und der Polizei.
Kennt sich wer mit Verschlüsselungen aus?
Ein Eintrag auf der Aljazeera Seite dürfte reichen, aber wir müssen es so machen, dass wir nicht verfolgt werden können.


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

Bei verschiedenen Zeitungen anonym anrufen und einen Terroranschlag ankündigen. Danach aus einem Hubschrauber eine mit Bindfäden befestigte Papprakete hängen und die auf irgendetwas wichtiges fliegen lassen, Spione in der Menge platziern die viele auf die gefährlich Rakete aufmerksam machen. 

Mann mit Pen!skostüm zieht mit seinen Kräften die Rakete an und kämpft mit ihr. Am Ende gewinnt natürlich der  und alle feiern.


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Kein Problem, hab da was von denen ohne eigenem Leben in meiner Klasse ein paar Tricks abgeckugt. Ich kann den Artikel einfach erstellen, in den ich mich über einen von mir aus Legogebauten Quantencomputer über eine Serverkaskade durch ein Außerirdisches Netz und anschließend noch einen VPN Tunnel per ssh ins Pentagon hacke und von dort arbeite...
*klick*klick*Piiiieeoo*
So, bin drinn, was soll ich schreiben?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juli 2008)

"Hallo" wär ganz gut fürn Anfang.


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht das denn aus?
Kann mir richtig gut vorstllen wie die Terroristen erstmal sämtliche Höflichkeitsfloskeln runterbeten bevor sie die Drohung formulieren


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Also wie wäre es für den Anfang mit:


> Sehr geehrte Welt, sehr geehrte Regierungen, liebe Opfer und potenziellen Opfer,
> hiermit veröffentlichen wir unsren terroranschlag. Wir möchten sie höflichst darum bitte äuserst entsetzt und panisch zu reagieren...


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich schonmal für heute.
PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2008)

@ Matze the Brain  Und was willst du morgen tun?


----------



## Matze (30. Juli 2008)

Ok, zuersteinmal:
Auf welchen Post bezieht sich deine Aussage? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen, Jungs und Mädels, Damen und Herren.


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

PeaZz in!
Und was ist mit uns Jedis? Den Königinnen und den Königen? Und den Penissen ?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Wir sind doch alle nur Teil eines großen Spiels....


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Zeit sich über dieses Spiel zu erheben...


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Spielverderber!


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Was ist falsch daran, aus der Norm auszubrechen, sich eine andere Sichtweise auf die Dinge anzueignen, sich mehr individualisieren zu wollen?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Spiiieeelverderber!


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Deine i's un e's haben sich scheinbar gepaart?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Ja, die "e's" haben sich lieb und haben sich eben im Fontordner versteckt und nach 9 Minuten waren es plötzlich mehr, und das "i" ist ein Einzeller, das hat erstmal eine Zellteilug vollzogen.


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Diese Karnickel 
Kann sein das ich jetzt in ner nicht so hohne Frequenz poste, hab etz wieder Schulung... Xen.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Me 2, bei mir rennen hier lauer Leute rum, wir drehen einen Werbespot...


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Für was, für deine neue Tourne?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Ja. Oh, bin mal weg vom PC, die ziehen sich hier schonwieder aus .


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Tja, viel Spaß mit deinen Männermodels ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab doch schonmal erzählt das wir nur noch Damenmoden herstellen.


----------



## ink (31. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub dir nichtmal die Hälfte


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub dir nichtmal die Hälfte



Genau Matze! Ich auch nicht.


----------



## ink (31. Juli 2008)

hö?
Des war auf dich bezogen Ex1tus ^^


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

da sieht man mal deine Glaubwürdigkeit Ex1tus


----------



## sight011 (31. Juli 2008)

gleich gibt es hier noch nen Glaubenskrieg :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> hö?
> Des war auf dich bezogen Ex1tus ^^



In letzter Zeit nimmst du meinen Quatsch den ich hier mach ein bißchen...mmhhh...ernst.



Matze hat gesagt.:


> da sieht man mal deine Glaubwürdigkeit Ex1tus



Jaja, muss sich erst Kumpels holen um stark zu sein. Aber ich weiß ja, das man als Person des öffentlichen Interesses, immer in der Kritik steht. Ich will dich mal sehen wie du mit diesem ganzen Rummel & Verpflichtungen umgehst. 

So, brb, muss mich jetzt betrinken und Sex haben.


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich will dich mal sehen wie du mit diesem ganzen Rummel & Verpflichtungen umgehst.



Man muss es nur zu vermeiden wissen *verschwind*


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Man muss es nur zu vermeiden wissen *verschwind*



Dann ist man kein Prominenter mehr. Außerdem hängen an mir ja schon soviel Arbeitsplätze, da kann man nicht einfach aufhören.


----------



## ink (31. Juli 2008)

Wieso nehm ich dich zu ernst?
Ist eher umgekehrt ^^


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

@Ex1tus
Tja, du armer.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

Ich such nach dem richtigen Wort....

Oder du bist mir einfach zu subtil .


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2008)

Ich muss zwar noch ein bischen schaffen, aber ich verabschiede mich schon mal für heute.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

PeaZz in!
Nur noch heute und dann endlich Urlaub ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Genau! Bei mir auch. Erstmal 2 Wochen chillen & Party.


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

... 3 Wochen ...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Tja, wenn man nur 20 Tage Urlaub hat, dann hat man nach drei Wochen nicht mehr viel übrig....


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Ich weiß, hab auch nicht viele Tage mehr, aber einmal im Jahr sind 3 Wochen (bei uns) vorgeschrieben


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Und, was haste so vor?


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

2 Verschwörungen aufdecken, mindestens 1 Regierung stürzen und ansonnsten weiß ich noch net ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Hört sich ja nach einem entspannenden Urlaub an .


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Hoff ich mal, hab grad Stress mit meiner Freundin.


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2008)

na dann hast du ja jetzt Zeit was zu writen! 

Hab schon n neuen B. im Anschlag, bekommst du aber erst zu hören wenn der erste Track im Kasten ist!


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> na dann hast du ja jetzt Zeit was zu writen!


Hatte ich dir doch gesagt, das ich dann auf jeden Fall mich dran setze. Bin sowieso zurzeit heiß darauf ^^. 
Gott, die Woche hab ich schon fast 15 Überstunden


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2008)

Ohh my Godnessss!* 15 heftig!!


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Tja:


> Jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt,
> wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt!



Und dass immer vor dem Urlaub


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Waren doch nicht mal ganz 4 Stunden pro Tag ^^.


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Stimmt Ex1tus, ach weist du was? Ich glaube ich nimm gleich meinen Schlafsack mit ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Schlafsack? Schlafen? Das wären ja wieder mind. 6 Stunden verschwendete Arbeitszeit!


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Doch nicht um zu schlafen, sondern eher um der durch Müdigkeit bedingte Auskühlung des Körpers entgegen zu wirken, oder hast du  schon mal versucht mit eisigen Händen zitternd auf einer Tastatur herum zu hämmern?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Ja, auf einer LAN in einem Dachboden...Nachts wars dann kalt . Da haben wir seehr starken Kaffee gemacht, dann musste ich nicht mehr wegen der Kälte zittern......sondern wegen dem vielen Koffein.


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Tja, dass kann einem Tee- und Wassertrinker nicht passieren


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Ich gehöre zum Glück noch nicht zu denen die ohne Kaffee nicht leben können. Den letzten hab ich ca. vor 10 Tagen getrunken.

Aber den die Blödel auf der LAN fanden es lustig den Kaffee mit jedes mal neuem Pulver 3-mal durchlaufen zu lassen. Der war wirklich stark.


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2008)

Heute Leute was denkt ihr !!? 

Was geht in dem Kopf von Frauen vor sich!


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was geht in dem Kopf von Frauen vor sich!


Unergründlich, die gegen sogar zu, dass sie sich gegenseitig nicht kappieren ^^


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2008)

Frauen leben ja auch in dem glauben das wenn es nur "Weibchen"  auf der Erde gebe es keinen Krieg und nur noch Frieden und Wohlstand auf der Erde geben würde! 

Aber nur weil sie alle aussterben würden weil sie teilweise echt zu dumm sind!! xDDD


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Frauen leben ja auch in dem glauben das wenn es nur "Weibchen"  auf der Erde gebe es keinen Krieg und nur noch Frieden und Wohlstand auf der Erde geben würde!


Ah ja, also dass es echte Männerfreundschafte gibt ist klar, aber von ner wircklich funktionierenden Frauenfreundschaft hab ich noch nicht gehöhrt (die bezicken sich doch eh alle früher oder später ^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Ich glaube Frauen sind so wie das Penrose Dreieck, unmöglich aber trotzdem ist es da. Und funktioniert irgendwie


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2008)

Wenn es uns Männer nicht geben würde, würden die sich schon längst alle die Haare rausgerissen haben!! :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2008)

Hahaha ab propo Fraue4n mein Chef telefoniert gerade mit seiner Freundin, die bekommt das Verdeck nicht von seinem Cabrio auf!!   

Was würden die Frauen nur ohne uns machen -das ist mal weider das beste Beispiel!! 

... ich glaube die checkt es auch nich mehr  -Genial-!!


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2008)

Ja Ex1tus ich glaube du hast recht! 

nur noch viel komplexer 

Haha ich glaube jetzt hat sie sein Auto zerlegt!!


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Habt ihr es denn noch nicht kapiert? Ohne Männer hätten die Frauen keine Probleme mit Computern, Autos oder sowas....
Denn ohne Männer gäbe es das nicht ^^


Oh man, Frauen sind schon was tolles


----------



## Ex1tus (1. August 2008)

Ich glaube Männer waren so erfinderisch weil sie so faul waren. Keine Frau würde Zeit in irgendwelche Hirngespinste stecken . 

Carl Benz war zu faul um Laufen, und wer auch immer den Computer erfunden hat, war zu faul zum Rechnen.


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2008)

Hehe ja aber trotzdem lieben wir sie!!

Jede Nacht


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Tja, troz allem sind Frauen was schönes... nur manchmal könnte es Tage geben an denen alle zu hause bleiben müssen ^^


----------



## Matze (1. August 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt für heute.
Ab in den Urlaub ^^
PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (4. August 2008)

Gar niemand hier?


----------



## moggel (4. August 2008)

Servus Euch allen,

heut in zehn tagen, bich ich gerade beim schwimmen und morgen in 10 Tagen dann beim ersten Tauchgang im Roten Meer. 
Hoffe Ihr freut euch mit mir. *hehehehehe*

Ansonsten hoffe ich Euch gehts gut.

Gruß moggel


----------



## sight011 (5. August 2008)

Mich kotzen Leute an die Urlaub haben!


----------



## moggel (8. August 2008)

Servus, bin auch mal wieder da. 

@sight: lol, ich hab auch bald Urlaub  aber keine panik, ich kotz Dich deshalb nicht an *würg*

noch bis MIttwoch schaffe, dann ab in den Urlaub und "Untertauchen" mindestens 10 m und ne stunde oder mehr, solange die Luft reicht


Gruß moggel
:suspekt:


----------



## moggel (8. August 2008)

allen ein schönes Wochenende ;-)

Gruß moggel


----------



## hammet (11. August 2008)

Morgen !! ^^

me is back in da thread ^^


----------



## sight011 (11. August 2008)

but in the thread is no ... -Action


----------



## hammet (11. August 2008)

Ja, sind ja auch alle im Urlaub


----------



## Dorschty (11. August 2008)

Da wäre ich auch gern wieder... heut wieder der erste Tag nach 7 Wochen net mehr hier sein! ^^


----------



## moggel (12. August 2008)

Juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


heute noch und morgen noch, dannn nix wie weg. 

Hi Leutz,

muß sagen, ich habs mir verdient. Hab schon alles so gut wie gepackt *grins*, nur nichts wichtiges vergessen *lool*.

Heute wirds auch nochmal easy.


Gruß moggel


----------



## yellowspam (12. August 2008)

Einen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen WIen!


----------



## moggel (12. August 2008)

Einen schönen Tag auch nach Wien. 

Bei uns in München scheint auch die Sonne. ANsonsten ist es mal wieder ein langweiliger tag. *lächel*

Gruß moggel


----------



## hammet (12. August 2008)

Mir wäre es lieber, würde es in München regnen -.-


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2008)

Viel Spaß! Im Urlaub moggle 


wie kann euch nur den ganzen Tag langweilig sein


----------



## moggel (12. August 2008)

Ser´s Hammet,

es wird scho no kalt, ab Freitag, da solls nur noch 13 Grad haben. Ich hab dann 40 Grad und im Wasser 30 in 20 m Tiefe. *frechgrins*

Werd an dich denken, wenns hier stürmz und schneit *hehehehehe*


Gruß moggel


----------



## moggel (12. August 2008)

Hi Sight, 

wer macht denn noch vorm Urlaub mächtig viel? 

Danke für die Urlaubswünsche, werd mal abends beim Bierchen(eiskaltes Stella) hier reinschauen und blöde Kommentare abgeben. 

Gruß moggel


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2008)

@ moogle Sehr gut!


----------



## hammet (12. August 2008)

Da kannst du ruhig an mich denken 
Ich würd mcih freuen wenns hier stürmen würde  Ab Freitag werden es echt 13 Grad? Wollen wir hoffen, dass der Wetterbericht mal recht hat


----------



## yellowspam (12. August 2008)

Ich hatte schon Urlaub, aber in 2 Wochen beginnt wieder die berufsschule und in der zweiten Schulwoche habe ich wieder 1 Woche blockunterrricht ^^ Da gibts dann nur mich, den PC und C# ^^


----------



## ink (12. August 2008)

@Sight:
Natürlich bin ich hier, ich bin immer hier.
Von morgens bis abends 
Wenns was willst, komm in Chat


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2008)

ahso  ja will ich


----------



## yellowspam (13. August 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem bewölkten Wien!


----------



## Dorschty (13. August 2008)

Gute*gääääähn*n Mor*gäähn* auch von mir!


----------



## yellowspam (13. August 2008)

Was ist den heute los? Alle in Urlaub, oder warum ist kein Schwein da?

Naja dann fang ich mal an, ich sitze grade im Büro und warte auf mein Essen.
Was macht ihr grade so?


----------



## Dorschty (13. August 2008)

Ich sitze auch im Büro, muss mich in ein Thema einarbeiten und einlesen und kämpfe sehr hart gegen das einschlafen!


----------



## yellowspam (13. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt meine 3 Kornspitz mit Salami,Gurkerl und Gouda gegessen und sollte wieder was tun ^^


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (13. August 2008)

Ich sitz seit 3h an meinem Forumcode und versuche die letzten Beiträge anzuzeigen, und bastel da 3h rum. Und merke gerade das ich das in 5min schaffe  ;-)


----------



## Dorschty (13. August 2008)

Ich hatte gestern Abend nen 6 stündigen Feuerwehreinsatz! Bin erst um 1 oder halb 2 oder so heimgekommen und pünkltich um 20 vor 6 hat der Wecker wieder geklingelt...ich könnt auf der Stelle einschlafen!


----------



## yellowspam (13. August 2008)

Na dann Gut Wehr Kamerad! ^^


----------



## Dorschty (13. August 2008)

Bist du auch in der Feuerwehr?

Bei uns sagt man "Gut Schlauch"


----------



## yellowspam (13. August 2008)

Gut Schlauch?  Du bist in Deutschland bei der Feuerwehr oder? 

In Österreich sagen wir Gut Wehr ^^

Klar bin ich bei den Florianijüngern, bin sogar Einsatzfahrer ^^


----------



## Dorschty (13. August 2008)

Ja, ich bin in Deutschland in der Wehr! Bei uns gibt es immer ein dreifaches Gut Schlauch! 

Einsatzfahrer?! Ist das bei euch extra geregelt? Bei uns fährt derjeniger, der als erstes da ist und nen Führerschein für das Auto hat!


----------



## moggel (13. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

einen wunderschönen guten Tag Euch alle, ich hoffe es geht allen gut. noch gut 2 stunden arbeiten, dann ist Urlaub angesagt. *sehrsehrsehrfrechgrins*


Gruß moggel


----------



## Dorschty (13. August 2008)

Naja, ich mach jetzt Feierabend und leg mich ins Bett! 
Wünsch euch schonmal nen schönen Feierabend!
@moggel: Schönen urlaub! ^^

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## moggel (13. August 2008)

Danke Dir Dorschti,

das ist nett. werde mich mal am Abend ausm Urlaub melden. Ansonsten habt alle eine schöne Zeit in den nächsten 14 Tagen.


Gruß bis bald
moggel


----------



## yellowspam (13. August 2008)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Einsatzfahrer?! Ist das bei euch extra geregelt? Bei uns fährt derjeniger, der als erstes da ist und nen Führerschein für das Auto hat!



Ne geregelt is da nix. Das meint eich ja, ich habe den chein für die Fahrzeuge und mit denjenigen mit denen ich schonmal gefahren bin darf ich falls ich den Fahrerplatz erwische, fahren. Jedoch muss ich im Monat eine Bestimmte Anzahl an Stunden fahren, damit ich mit dem Gerät vertraut bin, schließlich darf ich im EInsatzfall auch mit 0,8 Promille fahren.


----------



## Dorschty (14. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@yellowspam: Ich hab gestern auch angefangen den Führerschein zu machen! Dann darf ich die Dinger auch endlich fahren! 
Irgendwie ist die Ecke in unserem Dorf, wo wir vorgestern schon 6 Stunden waren komisch....gestern hats genau da auf einmal gebrannt! Heute ist da wahrscheinlich ein Erdbeben oder eine Flut!


----------



## yellowspam (14. August 2008)

Einen schönen Guten morgen aus dem noch leicht bewölkten Wien!

@Dorschty: ^^ Das ist schon sehr komisch,das waren sicher die Freimaurer ^^


----------



## Dorschty (14. August 2008)

Angeblich waren es die Dachdecker irgendwie! Die Familie, der das Haus gehört tut mir nur irgendwie leid! Die haben da nicht so das Glück... erst letztes Jahr ist denen ihr, an das Gebäude von gestern grenzende, Wohnhaus komplett abgebrannt. An denen ihrer Stelle würd ich da glaub ich so schnell es geht wegziehen! ^^


----------



## yellowspam (14. August 2008)

Das ist wirklich heftig...


----------



## sight011 (14. August 2008)

übel!  oder Freimaurer wie yellowspam schon sagt! *Verschwörung*


----------



## yellowspam (14. August 2008)

*zum blauen Telefon greift und bei Chuck Norris anruft*

Hi Chuck, ich bins, Yellowspam.
Wir haben ein Problem mit den Freimaurern, kannst du das erledigen?
^^

Naja...diese ewigen Chuck Norris und Freimaurer-Witzchen ^^


----------



## Dorschty (14. August 2008)

^^ Bin echt mal gespannt, ob das Erdbeben oder die Flut heute eintrifft! ^^

Mach jetzt in 10 min erstmal Feierabend und ausruhen!

Wünsch euch schonmal nen schönen Feierabend

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## yellowspam (14. August 2008)

Der hat ein Glück, ich muss noch bis 5 da bleiben ^^


----------



## Dorschty (15. August 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@yellowspam: Dafür bin ich auch morgen schon spätestens um 7 da! ^^


----------



## yellowspam (18. August 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. August 2008)

Guten Morgen, ich bin auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.


----------



## Dorschty (18. August 2008)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen auch von mir!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. August 2008)

Boah, ich hatte heute nach 2 Wochen Urlaub überhaupt keine Lust aufzustehen. Es war richtig hart sich hochzuquälen....


----------



## Dorschty (18. August 2008)

Was meinst du wie es mir letzten Montag ging, nachdem ich 7 Wochen nicht mehr auf der Arbeit war! ^^ ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (18. August 2008)

Was? Sieben Wochen? Es scheint als hättest du ziemlich viel Urlaub.


----------



## yellowspam (18. August 2008)

Ich hätte auch gerne 7 Wochen Urlaub....


----------



## Dorschty (18. August 2008)

Urlaub waren davon ja "nur" 5 Wochen! ^^ Die anderen zwei Wochen waren Berufsschule!


----------



## sight011 (18. August 2008)

Ey Ex1tus ich und nesk haben jetzt eine Sammelklage gegen dich am laufen, weil du immer noch ohne unsere Erlaubnis einfach die Signatur mit unseren Comments genommen hast!
Wir haben dir das zugeschickt bevor du in den Urlaub gefahren bist, du musst für jeden Tag 500 € an jeden von uns zahlen.


----------



## ink (18. August 2008)

Hö?
Weiss ich zwar nichts von, aber Kohle ist immer gut ^^


----------



## sight011 (18. August 2008)

Jo, Geld geht immer! Hab am Wochenende 3 hunderter an 2 Tagen gemacht! Voll Geil!


----------



## ink (18. August 2008)

Womit?
Du hast jawohl nicht deinen jugendlichen Körper verkauft oder?


----------



## hammet (18. August 2008)

Zeig mir deine Blüste! Deine Blüste! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. August 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ey Ex1tus ich und nesk haben jetzt eine Sammelklage gegen dich am laufen, weil du immer noch ohne unsere Erlaubnis einfach die Signatur mit unseren Comments genommen hast!
> Wir haben dir das zugeschickt bevor du in den Urlaub gefahren bist, du musst für jeden Tag 500 € an jeden von uns zahlen.



Ich leb doch sowieso schon unter der Armutsgrenze. Mein bestbezahltester Job bisher war Rasenmähen. Wie soll ich da nen 1000€ pro Tag locker machen? Oder akzeptiert ihr auch Raten?


----------



## yellowspam (18. August 2008)

Du könntest ein OS entwickeln, das nennste dann MacroSoft Doors und schon haste Millionen.....


----------



## hammet (18. August 2008)

Ich würde eher zu "PC-Exitus" tendieren


----------



## sight011 (18. August 2008)

Du kannst es in Raten bezahlen, aber dann kommen ja die Zinsen hinzu!  

Du lebst an der Armutsgrenze sagst du, aber du sitzt doch gerade vor einem Pc --> Also nehmen wir dir den Stuhl weg!!   Niemand klaut ungestraft Sprüche 
Mal gucken ob du das immer noch lustig findest, wenn du den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner -hockst!  


Was ist eigentlich Matze!? 

Greetz a.


----------



## yellowspam (19. August 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!


----------



## JavaEngel (19. August 2008)

Echo aus dem, ebenfalls, sonnigen Hannover ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. August 2008)

Guten Morgen. Puhh, es ist immernoch schwierig sich hochzustemmen.


----------



## sight011 (19. August 2008)

@ Ex1tus oh ja das is es!!  Vorallem nach dem Abend 

Und einen noch schöneren morgen aus dem sonnigen Nord-Deutschland! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (19. August 2008)

Ich wollte gerade hier meinen neuen Drucker anschließen, hab ihn also fertig gemacht, Patronen ausgepackt, rein, usw. Software installiert, und jetzt wollte ich ihn am PC anschließen und finde das USB-Kabel nichtmehr, obwohl ich mir eingebildet hab, das ich es vorhin in der Hand hatte.....komisch...


----------



## sight011 (19. August 2008)

hast du gestern gesoffen


----------



## Ex1tus (19. August 2008)

Ein 0,33L Bier.... Habs immernoch nicht gefunden, entweder hab ichs aus Versehen irgendwo hin mitgenommen und hingelegt, oder es liegt tatsächlich noch hier irgendwo auf dem Schreibtisch .


----------



## DerSiebte (20. August 2008)

*Guten Morgen aus der Schweiz!*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen aus der Schweiz


----------



## Dorschty (20. August 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen auch aus dem bewölkten Mittelhessen!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. August 2008)

Guten Morgen. Ich sollte mal mehr als 6 Stunden schlafen. Ich merke langsam das das zu wenig für mich ist


----------



## hammet (20. August 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Na wie gehts euch? Außer dass ihr übermüdet seid? 



PS:
Kann mir da keiner helfen? 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-unix/321423-ubuntu-soundproblem-new-post.html


----------



## sight011 (20. August 2008)

Fahrrad wurde geklaut!  also kannst du dir die Stimmung vorstellen!!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. August 2008)

Mist! Ich hoffe es war nur ein klappriges Damenrad....


----------



## sight011 (20. August 2008)

Es war das 2t Rad von meinem Dad!

Er weiß noch nich von seinem Glück


----------



## Ex1tus (20. August 2008)

Ungefährer Wert? 

Is dein Vater auch so einer wie meiner, der nicht wie irgendwelche Tuner ein Winterauto hat, sondern ein Winterrennrad. Und natürlich eins fürn Sommer und ein Mountainbike .
Und alle Vierteljahre kommt was neues ran: Neue Laufräder, die sind 0,2 kg leichter als die alten, neue Trinkflaschenhalter aus Kohlefaser, die sind ein paar g leichter, usw.


----------



## Ex1tus (21. August 2008)

Guten Morgen, allerseits.


----------



## hammet (21. August 2008)

Guten morgen auch von mir


----------



## DerSiebte (21. August 2008)

*In Basel glänzt die Sonne!*

Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Basel;-)
Alles klar bei euch


----------



## Dorschty (21. August 2008)

Moin Moin... in Mittelhessen ist alles klar! ^^


----------



## DerSiebte (21. August 2008)

Was ist eure Meinung zu Botellón?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. August 2008)

Was/Wer ist das?


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2008)

Finde ich geil natürlich obwohl ich mittlerweile lieber in Bars oder Clubs was trinken gehe!

Aber eigentlich is die Location ja egal, entscheidend ist was man draus macht!


----------



## ink (21. August 2008)

Die sind böse!


----------



## DerSiebte (21. August 2008)

Botellon;-)


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2008)

Hey neski-Boy! Alles tight altaaaaa?  ;-)


----------



## ink (21. August 2008)

Ja, ist noch alles genau eng wie immer 
Was geht ab in deinem Dorf?
Musste net arbeiten?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. August 2008)

DerSiebte hat gesagt.:


> Botellon;-)



Danke, hör ich jetzt das erste Mal....


----------



## DerSiebte (21. August 2008)

bitte;-)

Kenne Ich auch noch nicht lange!
Ist seit kurzem aktuell in der Schweiz!;-)


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2008)

Haha ich komm aus der 4 größten Kreisstadt Deutschlands ! 

Und ja bin bei der Abreit beim Rendern wird einem aber immer langweilig! :


@ unser neskhäckchen Dann is ja gut wenn bei dir alles top is!  Wie schauts eigentlich auf der Uni?


----------



## Andibert (21. August 2008)

Reicht es nicht wenn mann sich kurz vor der Disco bei freunden trifft?

Btw. in Hildesheim heißt das M'era Luna und kost 70€ Eintritt. Dafür ist dann auch für gute Musik gesorgt


----------



## hammet (21. August 2008)

Hmm was ich davon halte... ein Wort: unnötig


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2008)

haha andi wofür bezahlst du 70 €?! 

Dafür möchte ich aber auch einen geb***** haben und so Worte wie ich liebe dich! 

Hehe ne spaß beiseite wofür sind die 70 €uronen?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. August 2008)

zum Thema Botellon: Es ist halt wie vorglühen nur das man sich halt nicht mit den Kumpels in die Wohnung setzt. Für einen armen Azubi wie mich, ziemlich lohneswert.


----------



## ink (21. August 2008)

Wie sollts auf der Uni aussehen?
Wie n Pavillion aufm Expogelände 
Kreisstadt... "Kniet nieder ihr Bauer, die Hauptstadt ist zu Gast!"


----------



## yellowspam (21. August 2008)

Mahlzeit aus dem sonnigen Wien.


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2008)

@ n Ja jetzt weißte bescheid  nieder zu Boden -Volk!


----------



## Andibert (21. August 2008)

70 Euronen sind fürs M'era Luna halt.
Für alle "Ungebildeten":
Das M'era Luna ist ein Festival in Hildesheim(Deutschland) für Schwarze Musik (weder Black Music noch Tokiohotel)


----------



## Ex1tus (21. August 2008)

Mhhh beim vorglühen geht es doch darum Geld zu sparen? Nicht 70€ hinzublättern....


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2008)

was meinst du mit schwarzer musik?

Gothic, Reggae oder what


----------



## Andibert (22. August 2008)

Eher Gothik als Ragge 

Von Mittelaltergothik bis EBM ist meist alles dabei. Also ein Paradies für leute deren bunt schwarz ist.

Die meisten Bands sagen Normalsterblichen nicht so viel. Dieses jahr waren als beim Mainstream bekannte zum beispiel DAF (Deutsch Amerikanische Freundschaft) dabei. Außerdem Szenegrößen wie ASP, Eisbrecher, VNV Nation, Tanzwut und Unheilig. (die Wichtigsten hab ich wahrscheinlich vergessen)


----------



## Ex1tus (22. August 2008)

Ja guten Morgen, Jungs und Mädels.


----------



## yellowspam (25. August 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2008)

Guten Morgen....Montag......


----------



## ink (25. August 2008)

Moinsen
Lass mal kurz nen Gruss da, für alle die heut arbeiten müssen


----------



## sight011 (25. August 2008)

@ n Das is' aber nett 

Mal ne kurze Frage!

Wer glaubt ihr eigentlich hat die Welt gebaut wie ist sie entstanden glaubt ihr an das Modell Darwins Stammen wir alle von den Affen ab oder von Amöben 


Wer hat die Antwort! 

Greetz (mal was zum nachdenken )


----------



## Matze (25. August 2008)

PeaZz in!
Hab leider nicht viel Zeit, nur grad mal 5 min Pause
...
Ah ja, da komm ich ja grade richtig:


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> mal ne kurze Frage!
> 
> Wer glaubt ihr eigentlich hat die Welt gebaut wie ist sie entstanden glaubt ihr an das Modell Darwins Stammen wir alle von den Affen ab oder von Amöben
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal sagen, dass ist mit unserem derzeitigen Bewusstsein kaum oder nur unzureichend zu klähren. Ich selbst glaub zum Teil an das Modell Darwins mit der Evolution, aber gleichzeitig auch, dass da mehr im Spiel ist. Oder wie kann man sich erklähren dass eine Evolution zum Menschen so "schnell" von statten ging?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass ist mit unserem derzeitigen Bewusstsein kaum oder nur unzureichend zu klähren.



Ich denk da eigtl. ziemlich oft drüber nach, aber wirklich zu einem Schluss, außer diesem, komm ich nie.


----------



## Matze (25. August 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich denk da eigtl. ziemlich oft drüber nach, aber wirklich zu einem Schluss, außer diesem, komm ich nie.



Unter anderem wegen solchen Erfahrungen denke ich ja auch so darüber...


----------



## Andibert (25. August 2008)

Natürlich stimmt Darvins Idee im Grundsatz, nur einige der Kritikpunkte die er an seiner eigenen Theorie hatte nicht.

Bringt eine Gewisse Veranlagung Vorteile so kann über wenige Generationen hinweg eine sehr schnelle Veränderung in einer Rasse geschehen.

Ein gutes Beispiel sind die Vampierfinken eine Vogelart die nur auf den zwei Galápagos-Inseln Wolf und Darwin vorkommen. Sie ernähren sich vom Blut der ansässigen Meeresvögel und haben 30% länge Schnäbel als die Finkenarten von denen sie Abstammen. Da die Inseln vollkommen ohne Vegetation sind hat sich in diesem Fall die Entwicklung sehr schnell abgespielt. Ich hab mal ne ausfühliche Doku drüber gesehen, der Wikipediaartikel ist nicht sonderlich umfangreich.


----------



## Matze (26. August 2008)

PeaZz in!
Na toll, Urlaub um und ich muss gleich wieder das machen, weshalb ich Urlaub gebraucht hab -.-


----------



## sight011 (26. August 2008)

Da bin ich heute wohl mal der erste! 

Also das Ding ist ja das uns eine geistliche und eine wissenschaftlcihe Theorie als lehre mit gegeben wurde wie die Welt und ihr Leben darauf entstanden ist!!

Nur was mag richtig sein?


EDIT: Oh hey Matzeeee!! Alles fit bei dir!


----------



## Matze (26. August 2008)

Nicht wircklich.
Schon wieder zu lange zum schreiben gebraucht?


----------



## sight011 (26. August 2008)

Was nicht wirklich? 

Man ich lass das Fenster immer kurz auf mach nen Auftrag fertig und *zack* bist du auch schon da! 

Haste eigentlich schon was gewritet!?


----------



## Matze (26. August 2008)

Passt scho.
Ich schau halt immer dann rein, gleich nachdem du geschrieben hast 
Yo, hab ich, sobald ich zeit hab nehm ichs auch auf.


----------



## sight011 (26. August 2008)

*Langeweile*

kk -- bin ja mal gespannt! 

Falls du noch ne Verbesserung für meinen Part hast sag mal bescheid bzw. wenn dir das Timing nich gefällt


----------



## Matze (26. August 2008)

Verbesserungsvorschläge? Hmmm...... Nö! Ansonnsten müsste ich aus Neid sprechen ^^ 
Oh man, erst Mittag... der Tag zieht sich


----------



## hammet (26. August 2008)

Mahlzeit 

Na alle fitt?


----------



## Matze (26. August 2008)

Ahh, hammet in da house ^^ 
Na ja, wie mans nimmt.


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

PeaZz in!
Bin ja mal gespannt ob heute hier wieder so ebe ist ...


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle?
Hab ihr auch so gut geschlafen?
Na dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Genau, wann nehmen die Sorgen eigentlich mal Urlaub?


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Leider gar nicht, die haben Urlaubssperre bis 2117 :/


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Hmm, blöd! Na dann mal ein paar Probleme aus der Welt schaffen... ach mist! Jetzt haben sie ihre größen Brüder gehohlt -.-


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Ist ne gemeine Sippschaft.

Um an deine Sig anzuknüpfen:
"Ich steck in alle Raps mein Herz und ich hab jetzt erst gemerkt es ist genau 3 einhalb Balken in der Backspin wert. Ich will nen Oscar für alle Bemühungen, ich will nen Oscar für akustische Kameraführung"
maeckes


----------



## sight011 (27. August 2008)

Alter Nesk wie siehst du denn aus!?

Bist ja ganz schön grün angelaufen 

Ja sorgen 24-7 sagen ich nur!


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

@nesk
Die Sig ist aber von PrinzPi - Weil ich kann was ich kann:
_"Ich steh allein in der Philharmonie am Flügel auf dem Podium,
meine Stimme ein Flamme Feuer, lyrisches Opium;
Und im schwarzen Lack, seh ich mich, weißes Hemd, schwarzer Frack,
spreiz den Arm ab wo ich im Ärmel meine beste Karte hab;
Karo-Ass ein deutscher Toni Suprano,
lass dir kurz erklähren warum ich das hier so Piano mach"
_



@sight
Wird ein Tarnmuster gegen Sorgen sein ^^


----------



## sight011 (27. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich! ... -Die Augen ich lach mich schlapp xD


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Das ganze Ding ist Witzig, kommt mir aber irgenwie bekannt vor?! ... und ich meine nicht mein Spiegelbild


----------



## sight011 (27. August 2008)

hehe doch doch das wird es sein  

Aber bekannt kommt es mir irgendwie auch vor!


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Gil  !


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

@sight
Vieleicht sehen wir alle ab und zu so aus, wenn wir von unsren Sorgen davon renne ^^

@hammet
Morgen.
Also entweder meinst du den Namen dieses... Dings oder du hast die Währung in Final Fantasy^^


----------



## sight011 (27. August 2008)

schwer zu sagen


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Obwohl, eigentlich sind die meisten solchen Leute doch eher blau ...


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

@Fragerei:
Invader Zim und das Bild ist Gir (sein "Hund" in abgewandelter Form)


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Oh... jetzt hast du uns den ganzen Zauber genommen ...


----------



## sight011 (27. August 2008)

xD xD -geil!! Aber ich kann immer voll nich trinken wenn ich Probleme habe, sowas hasse ich!


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Du kannst net trinken wenn du Probleme hast?
Versteh ich net


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Auf Probleme trinken nützt auch nichts, ein Problem gehöhrt gelöscht und nicht gemutet.
Aber von deinem Fall hab ich noch nie gehöhrt sight


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Hmm, du darfst Blumentopf nicht ohne Zitat benutzen, ich zeig dich an.
Ich verklag dich bis du nicht mehr stehen kannst!


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Hast du um erlaubniss gefragt, genau diese Figur als Avatar zu missbrauchen ;-]
Gegenklage ;-]


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Ok, dann vertete ich auch noch Prinz Pi, sowie den Bund der Bodybuilder.
Die verhauen dich einfach!


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> @Fragerei:
> Invader Zim und das Bild ist Gir (sein "Hund" in abgewandelter Form)



Hmm in der englischen udn deutschen Fassung heißt der unterschiedlich glaub ich.
Einmal Gir (englisch) und einmal Gil (deutsch).


----------



## sight011 (27. August 2008)

hehe ihr seid ja welche! 

Ne wenn ich trinken würde wenn ich n Problem habe dan nwürde ich mich ja voll reinsteigern!!

ODer Alkoholiker werden, das is nich gut!! Ich trink sonst sowieso schon so viel!

Und ebstimmt mehr als ihr! ;-]


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Aber dass das Zitat von PrinzPi stammt, habe ich in dem Post vorhin erwähnt. Und weshalb sollte der Bund der Bodybuilder auf mich sauer sein ? 

;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aber dass das Zitat von PrinzPi stammt, habe ich in dem Post vorhin erwähnt. Und weshalb sollte der Bund der Bodybuilder auf mich sauer sein ?
> 
> ;-]



Muskeln ohne Muskelschein!


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

@Hammet:
ich tendiere meist zum Original (So wie Michel in Schweden Emil heisst und ihn auch so nenne).
Das Einzige was ich auf deutsch besser finde ist Scrubs.

@Matze:
Warum muss da ein Grund vorliegen?
hrhr

@sight:
Hör auf zu trinken, ist nicht gut für dein Chi


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

@Ex1tus
Und wo ist deine : "SichEinmischen-Lizens"? 

@nesk
Arrgh, da muss ich wohl die Freimaurer mit einberufen ;-)


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Die werden von den Illuminaten kontrolliert, welche wiederrum in meiner Kontrolle liegen.


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

@sight
Und was verstehst du unter viel?

@nesk
Tja, aber ich befelige das  Galileo Mystery Team  , welches die Illuminaten schon länst ausgehebelt und aufgedeckt hat und unzählige Schläfer an fast allen Schule der Welt gezüchtet hat ;-]


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

@nesk 
War ja auch nur eine Verständnisfrage, kein Vorwurf oder ähnliches .



Die Illuminaten und Freimaurer sind NICHTS gegen die Heinzelmännchen!


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Du meintest die Mainzelmännchen oder?


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

Nö die Heinzelmännchen!


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Führen die nicht grad krieg gegen die Hammpelmänner?...:suspekt: Ich sollte mal was Essen ^^


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Ich enttäusche dich ungern, die Heinzelmännchen, den Weihnachtsmann und den Osterhasen gibt es nicht.
Hinter diesen Gestalten verbergen sich die Eltern.
Sie räumen auf, gestalten dein Leben im Hintergrund und kaufen Kram um dich gefügig zu machen.
Hinter all dem steckt die Regierung, die die nächste Generation Dumme heranzüchtet.
Gut, du hast noch die Chance abzuspringen.


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

@matze
Quatsch, das ist nur Tarnung.
Wie Chuck Norris, der wurde ja uch mal von einem piraten besiegt. Allerdings hat er das Gerücht selbst in die Welt gesetzt, um noch mehr Piraten anzulocken.


@nesk
Das lässt dich die Regierung glauben!
Sie verwirrt dich mit Gerüchten, die sie in die Welt setzt und dann von selbst widerruft. So weißt du irgendwann selbe rnicht emrh was du glauben sollst und was nicht.
Aber in Wirklichkeit gibt es die Heinzelmännchen. Sie bauen im Untergrund ein riesiegen Heer auf (von der Anzahl gesehen , nicht von der Körpergröße) und errichten eine unterirdische Welt, in der sie die Gefängnisse für die Menscheit bereitstellen.
In einem gefängnis befinden sich schon der Weihnachtsmann und der Osterhase. Die Regierung weiß das und will es geheim halten. Deswegen wird verbreitet, es gebe diese 3 Wesen nicht.


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

So ähnlich wie die Jesus-Tarnung?
So das Jesus über Wasser gelaufen ist, ist ja quasi Tatsache, aber das Chuck Norris durchs Land schwamm erwähnt keiner.


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Ok, lasst mich mal zusammenfassen:
Die Meinzel(heinzal, was auch immer)-männchen, der Weihnachtsmann und der Osterhase sind nur eine Lüge unserer Eltern, die sie nur lügen, weil sie kontrolliert durch die Regierung kontrolle via Spielzeug und Aberglaube über die neuen Generrationen erlangen wollen. Diese Scheinbare Verschwörung der Regierung ist aber nur eine Scheinbare, da die Wahre Verschwörung die ist, dass es Weihnachtsmann und Co doch gibt. Dass soll einen so verwirren, dass man auf deutsch gesagt:"im Ar*sch" ist. Aber dass ist auch nur ein Witz wenn man den WARHEN Feind, sprich die Verschwörung aufdeckt. Und zwar die Heinzelmännchen, die den Osterhasen und den Weihnachtsmann gefangengenommen haben und zum Angriff auf die Menschheit rüsten...

:suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:

So, ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig zusammengefasst. Bleiben nur noch die Fragen:
- Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?
- Was esse ich zu Mittag?
- Und wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Meinzel- und Heinzelmännchen?
:suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (27. August 2008)

eine wirkliche komplexe Frage°!!


... worauf hast denn appetit? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

XD
Bischen spät, oder? Da wäre ich schon verhungert ^^. Hab jetzt einfach Spagettie gegessen, obs jetzt verschworene waren weiß ich nicht


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

Heinzelmännchen sind eine kölner Sagengestalt, die ihr kennt. Also die kleinen Männchen, die Nachts aus ihren Löchern kriechen und Arbeit für die Menschen verrichten.
Mainzelmännchen sind diese Maskotchen vom ZDF, also die kleinen Zwerge mit den unterschiedlich farbigen Mützen. Diese haben so ansich keine besondere Bedeutung.


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Hey, wie keine Bedeutung?
Sowas wird von unseren Geldern gemalt!
Die verschlingen Geld, demnach ist deren Bedeutung:
Sie stehen als Metapher für diesen dikatorischen Staat und die Geldverschwenderei!
Jo!


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Die verschlingen Geld, demnach ist deren Bedeutung:
> Sie stehen als Metapher für diesen dikatorischen Staat und die Geldverschwenderei!
> Jo!


Darum liebe ich es, mich mit dir zu unterhalten  ^^ 

Also sind Heinzel- und Meinzelmännchen = Ying und Yang!

Heinzelmännchen verrichten Arbeit für uns => Sie sparen uns Geld
Meinzelmännchen verschwenden unser Geld => Sie beuten uns aus

Tja, da haben wir wieder den Dualismus ^^


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Ja so hätte es laufen müssen, nur leider wurden die Heinzelmännchen
ausgerottet (so um die Zeit als der Kapitalismus Einzug gehalten hat).
Man munkelt das eines noch in Amerika gesichtet wurde.
Da wir aber Amiland kennen und dort alles aufgebauscht wird, ist es dort als "Bigfoot" bekannt :/


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Hmm, das heißt nicht nur, dass die Ausbeutung von uns überhand hat (haha, wer wusste das noch nicht?), sonder auch, dass das Gleichgewicht gekippt ist... das auserwählte Männchen hätte alles ins Gleichgewicht bringen sollen, nicht ins dunkel ziehen ... ups zu viel Star Wars ^^


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Wieso muss es immer ein Männchen sein?
Ich bin dafür das diese "gottfigur" eine Frau sein soll.
Die sind einfühlsamer und wegen dem Sexismus in den Geschichten.
Ich kenne nur 2 Super-Heldinnen, ne 3 (hab den Namen vergessen, war bei He-Man)
Hmm, ich glaube der Tiger ist auch weiblich.
Also ich bin dafür die Auserwählte uns retten zu lassen.
Merkel brings ja nicht (sieht vor lauter Arschkriecherei nur schwarz)


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Männchen war nicht Wörtlich zu nehmen.
Na gut: ...Das außerwählte Individuum...
Ich hoffe das war jetzt politisch korrekt.... oh oh, sie haben den Sarkasmus im letzten Satz entdeckt... bin mal kurz Stiften..... *run*


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Männchen war nicht Wörtlich zu nehmen.
Na gut: ...Das außerwählte Individuum...
Ich hoffe das war jetzt politisch korrekt.... oh oh, sie haben den Sarkasmus im letzten Satz entdeckt... bin mal kurz Stiften..... *run*


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

hehe
Doppelpost, wegen Forum zu lahm.
Das gibt Ärger 

Ich stelle mich ihnen in den Weg, ich bin lang genug gerannt.
FIGHT BACK!


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

Oh, jetzt wollen die mir einen Doppelpost anhängen... So ich bring nur noch meine Liebsten in Sicherheit hohl mein Lichtschwert und dann kanns losgehen ;-]


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

Anders gesehen kriegen die Zeichner der Mainzelmännchen Geld und können somit ihre Famile ernähren und Geld ausgeben. Wirtschaftskreislauf halt.


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Anders gesehen kriegen die Zeichner der Mainzelmännchen Geld und können somit ihre Famile ernähren und Geld ausgeben. Wirtschaftskreislauf halt.



Hach, ich war auch mal so naiv wie du.  Es geht hier um Die Mainzelmännchen/frauchen und nicht um die Heinzelmännchen/frauchen. D.h. sie wurden von unterbezahlten Kinderarbeitern in Arabien oder im Osten gezeichnet


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hach, ich war auch mal so naiv wie du.  Es geht hier um Die Mainzelmännchen/frauchen und nicht um die Heinzelmännchen/frauchen. D.h. sie wurden von unterbezahlten Kinderarbeitern in Arabien oder im Osten gezeichnet



Welch Ironie.


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Die haben in Arabien Stifte?


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

@nesk
Die müssen sie sich von ihrem ersten Lohn kaufen, welche wiederum nur von den Mainzelmännchen/frauen verkauft werden... Ausbeutung pur!


----------



## ink (27. August 2008)

Ich habs befürchtet :/


----------



## Matze (27. August 2008)

So, ich wechsle dann langsam mal das Schlachtfeld von hier, zur privaten Ausbeute (ich geh dann langsam heim).

Bis Morgen und hammet, pass auf, dass dich die Mainzelmännchen/frauchen nicht Nachts verschleppen .

PeaZz out!


----------



## hammet (27. August 2008)

Arghh die Mainzelmännchen sowieso ned! Wenn dann eher die Heinzelmännchen! Und schönen Feierabend


----------



## sight011 (27. August 2008)

> Die haben in Arabien Stifte?




Zudem Spruch passt das Avatar und sein Blick perfecto!!


----------



## DerSiebte (28. August 2008)

Morgeen!!
Alle fit für die Arbeit


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

PeZz in!

Alle noch da oder von irgendwelchen Männchen/frauchen verschleppt?


----------



## hammet (28. August 2008)

Also bei mir waren sie nicht. Ich bin noch da 

Btw.. Guten Morgen


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Ok, dann hoffen wir mal für neks und sight das Beste ^^


----------



## DerSiebte (28. August 2008)

Hey Matze und Hammet..

Was macht ihr Beruflich


----------



## hammet (28. August 2008)

Öhm Fachinformatiker....wieso fragst?


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Genauso: Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung.
Während meines Urlaubs scheinen ja einige neue Gesichter sich unseren geistreichen Diskussionen angeschlossen zu haben ^^


----------



## DerSiebte (28. August 2008)

Hast du nichts zu arbeiten du bist ja die ganze Zeit online?


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Online sein heißt nicht immer dass ich dauernd schreiben muss und nicht arbeite. Aber im Moment muss ich auf die Bestätigung eines Kunden warten -.-


----------



## DerSiebte (28. August 2008)

Ja schon klar. Es hat mich einfach gewundert wie ihr so schnell antworten könnt wenn ihr arbeitet.


----------



## hammet (28. August 2008)

Öhm in der Arbeit hat man auch mal freie Moment, eben auch wenn man auf irgendwas warten muss, wie Matze schon sagte.


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Das schönste ist ja: Ich habe zwie Aufgaben, die müssen sau-dringend-so-schnell-wie-möglich-sofort-und-am-Besten-gestern schon fertig sein... aber selber muss ich auf deren Antwort warte, ob es so passt -.-


----------



## sight011 (28. August 2008)

*röchel 


... ich habe mich freigekämpft!  Nesk und ich sind in unterschiedliche Richtungen geflüchtet, ich hoffe er hat es geschafft!


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Solln wir ihm zu hilfe eilen?


----------



## sight011 (28. August 2008)

schwärmt aus


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Und die Basis unbewacht lassen?
Keine Informationen zu seinem Aufenthaltsort?
Truppenstärke der Mainzelmännchen/frauchen und deren Bewaffnung?


----------



## hammet (28. August 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und die Basis unbewacht lassen?
> Keine Informationen zu seinem Aufenthaltsort?
> Truppenstärke der Mainzelmännchen/frauchen und deren Bewaffnung?



Heinzelmännchen...*pfeif*


Und ich bin ja da also ist sie nicht unbewacht


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Tja, wir brauchen jede Information die wir kriegen können !! Was weißt du über diese blutrünstigen Monster ^^


----------



## sight011 (28. August 2008)

Wir sollten ein paar Schergen rausschicken die die Gegend ausspähen!! 

Oder wir konzipieren einen Code der die Matrix systematisch durchkämpft!


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Ok, gute Idee sight.
Also:
hammet, du programmierst die Matrix um,
sight, du weißt unsere Schergen an
und ich meditire ein bischen und lause der Macht.
So finden wir ihn sicher  
^^


----------



## sight011 (28. August 2008)

perfekt so machen wir das vorher hole ich mir noch n Kaffee! 


Alter wie geil mein Chef hier in der Grafik muss ein Kundengespräch mit eienr Frau Blasus führen!! Weil wir alle so am lachen sind ist er jetzt rausgegangen.


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Alter wie geil mein Chef hier in der Grafik muss ein Kundengespräch mit eienr Frau Blasus führen!!


Tja, als Chef hat man eben  besondere Privilegien


----------



## sight011 (28. August 2008)

Man hat es nich leicht !


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Moinsen
Wünsche einen recht schönen Tag.
Ich bin nicht zu stoppen:
Die meinten mich verfolgen zu müssen, hab ich mich umgedreht, hab sie über den Haufen gelaufen.
Nebenbei eine Chipkarte und Protokolle geklaut.
Jetzt haben wir zusätzliche Informationen.


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Oh, ja, dass ist ja auch ein UNGLAUBLICH GORßES Laster


----------



## hammet (28. August 2008)

Wird Zeit, dass jemand das GROßE ß einführt.


----------



## Dorschty (28. August 2008)

Es gibt doch schon eine ISO Norm für ein großes "ß"


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

@hammet
Genau, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt

@nesk
Gut , auswerten. Was steht drin. Staht da auch, was die Mainzelmännchen/frauchen als nächstes vorhaben?


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Leider nur das was sie bereits getan haben.
Ist interessant, uih, krass.
Vergess des mit der Area 51 und ich weiss jetzt wer Kennedy ermordet hat.


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Die Mainzelmännchen/frauchen etwa?
Oder waren diese nur die Auftraggeber?


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Joa, so ähnlich.
Ich muss es dir mal schicken, damit du es selber liest.
Du glaubst es mir so eh nicht.


----------



## sight011 (28. August 2008)

Die Mainzelmännchen = Freimaurer!! 


Sehr gut General Nesk!! Nochmal meinen Respeckt für den Befreiungskampf!;-)


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt.

So, nun sind wir alle beisammen. Wie sehen unsere weiteren Pläne aus?
Ich meine, außer Mittagessen versteht sich...


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Regierung stürzen und dann Luxus für alle?


----------



## sight011 (28. August 2008)

dieses Avatar von Nesk xD immer passend zu Parole daneben!



EDIT: Mittaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggggggggggggggg!*!!*!*


----------



## Matze (28. August 2008)

So sei es, nur wie am besten anstellen?

Wir könnten die Bildzeitung unterwandern?!


----------



## sight011 (28. August 2008)

fertig! Bildzeitung ist unterwandert! hab nen Tunnel gegraben 

Was wünscht ihr morgen als Titelseite!? ;-)


----------



## ink (28. August 2008)

Angela Merkel ist Stalin!


----------



## Ex1tus (29. August 2008)

Emos haben Freude!


----------



## ink (29. August 2008)

Dasi ts ne glatte Lüge, wir wollen die Bild doch besser machen.
Ist schon Redaktionsschluss?


----------



## yellowspam (29. August 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen asu dem sonnigen Wien!


----------



## hammet (29. August 2008)

Morgen morgen, 8,5 h bis ins Wochenende


----------



## Matze (29. August 2008)

PeaZz in!

Ok, hab es geschaft den BND, die CIA und co auf eine von mir ummodelierrte Barbiepuppe aufmerkasam zu machen und es mit ein paar Schattentricks hinzubieben, dass die jetzt alle der Meinung sind, Merkel seie Stalin.

Sight, wenn du so gerne "unterwanderst", wir bräuchten einen Fluchtweg von Amerika nach Spanien


----------



## hammet (29. August 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> PeaZz in!
> 
> Ok, hab es geschaft den BND, die CIA und co auf eine von mir ummodelierrte Barbiepuppe aufmerkasam zu machen und es mit ein paar Schattentricks hinzubieben, dass die jetzt alle der Meinung sind, Merkel seie Stalin.
> 
> Sight, wenn du so gerne "unterwanderst", wir bräuchten einen Fluchtweg von Amerika nach Spanien



Ich will nach Dänemark, Skaninavien oder Japan  (über Neu-Seeland lässt sich auch reden)


----------



## sight011 (29. August 2008)

Woher hattest du die Barbie-Puppe Matze!  :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. August 2008)

Hab ne Mainzelfrau versteinert. Wollt ich eigentlich verkaufen, aber so nützt sie uns mehr ;-]


----------



## hammet (29. August 2008)

offtopic:
Ich mag mal wieder keinen Thread aufmachen  
Und zwar hab ich ein Problem mit JAVA  Also ich ahbe einen Ordner, in dem liegen mehrere Textfiles und ein Jar-File. Wenn ich das Jar-File starte, will ich daraus auf die Textfiles zugreifen. (Das Jar enthält mehrere Packages). Jetzt ist die Frage wie mach ich das am besten?  Alles was ich bis jetzt probiert hatte, hat ned geklappt.hat einer von euch eine Idee?


----------



## moggel (29. August 2008)

Servus miteinander,

heul, schnief.......usw usw.

Bin wieder aus dem sonnigen Ägypten zurück. Dienstag noch am tauchen, Mitwoch durfte ich nich mehr und gestern MIttag gelandet. Heute wieder am lernen, nach c++ nun java. 

Aber ist ja bald wieder Wochenende. 

Gruß moggel


----------



## hammet (29. August 2008)

Hihi *Schadenfreude zeig*
Naja eine Programmiersprache lernen ist doch immer interessant und macht Spaß.


----------



## moggel (29. August 2008)

Hehehehe ;-) :suspekt:

@hammet,  es macht mir ja Spaß und ich hab ja schon das Grundwissen, aber das ist schon 10 Jahre her seit ich Java gelernt habe. Hatte ja auch schon C gelernt und nun c++ gemacht. Schlecht ist nur, das ich nicht soviel Urlaub bekommen hab wie ich eigentlich wollte.

Ich würde lieber Cobol machen, das hab ich die letzten 25 Jahre gemacht und hätte es gerne noch 2-3 Jahre gemacht, bis ich in Ruhestand gehe.
Leider gibts wenig Jobs dafür. 

moggel


----------



## hammet (29. August 2008)

Hmm dachte immer mit Cobol findet man gut nen Job, weil einige das noch benutzen, es aber kaum noch Leute gibt, die das können.

Naja ich hatte mit Delphi angefangen *g* und jetzt bin ich bei Java gelandet und lerne os nebenbei für mich noch etwas C++. Zudem durfte ich in letzter Zeit ein paar Probleme mit Perl lösen, war recht interessant.
Also wenns ums Programmiersprachen lernen geht bin ich immer dabei 

Brainfuck ist übrigens auch ganz nett


----------



## moggel (29. August 2008)

Jou, gibt noch viel Cobol, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaber, die Jobs werden immer weiter vererbt, da kommste kaum dranne.

Hab schon so ziemlich das ganze Internet durchforstet. Falls Du was weißt, immer her damit. ^^

Bin dankbar für jeden TIp.

gruß moggel


----------



## hammet (29. August 2008)

Hmm nein, leider wüsste ich jetzt aus dem Stehgreif auch nichts, sorry 

Ich hab das nur mal so allgemein gehört, nicht bezogen auf eine freie Stelle oder ähnliches.


----------



## moggel (29. August 2008)

Na ich schau halt einfach mal weiter rum.
Vielleicht mag ja noch jemand einen Dino so wie mich, der seit 1967 in der EDV ist.
So nun geh ich erstmal kurz was futtern.

Bis denne
Gruß moggel


----------



## moggel (29. August 2008)

^^ so nun is aber Schluß für heute 
Bis Montag in aller frische

Gruß moggel


----------



## hammet (29. August 2008)

Tschau tschau bis Monatg


----------



## moggel (29. August 2008)

tschöööööööööööööööööööööö 

und schönes Wochenende für dich.

Gruß moggel


----------



## moggel (1. September 2008)

Hallöchen und einen wunderschönen Start in die Woche.

Ächz, stöhn...... 
man, ist das langweilig, wenn man lernen muß. glaub es wird mal Zeit für eine kurze Erkältung oder sowas .

Bis nachher

moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2008)

Guten Morgen...uaah, Montag....


----------



## hammet (1. September 2008)

Morgen 
Naja bei uns is heute was los, die neuen Azubis kommen, mal schaun wies läuft


----------



## yellowspam (1. September 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2008)

Achja eben, ich bin ja jetzt im 2ten Ausbildungsjahr, jetzt bekomm ich mehr Kohle!


----------



## Matze (1. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Oh man, toller Start in die Woche, Regen ohne ende -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> PeaZz in!
> 
> Oh man, toller Start in die Woche, Regen ohne ende -.-



Und was viel schlimmer ist: Regen ohne Ente.....


Ok, ich bin ja schon ruhig.


----------



## hammet (1. September 2008)

Regen ist doch cool 

Mei wenn ich den Klimaschutzthread lesen...krieg ich wieder Hass auf sture, uneinsichtige Menschen :X


----------



## Matze (1. September 2008)

@hammet 
Na ja, Regen ist ja auch ab und zu mal schön, aber ich bin dann doch eher ein Freund der Sonne, der ins gerne ins Schwimmbad geht .
Hmm, bezieht sich das auf meinen letzten Post dort?


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2008)

Hrhr, der Killerwasserdampf, wird er alles zerstören?


----------



## Matze (1. September 2008)

Eben. Also es kann ja sein, dass ich da was nicht weiß, aber wenn jemand behauptet, dass Wasserdampf (Meere und Flüsse nur in nem anderen Agregatszustand ) schlimmer sein als CO2 und dafür nicht nen Beleg vorlegt, dann halte ich ihn für einen Profitierenden der Kernspaltungs-Lobby!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2008)

Man weiß insgesamt eh nicht mehr was man glauben soll. Und glauben ist das richtige Wort, da alle sich gegenseitig vorwerfen die Fakten zu verdrehen und alles zu fälschen und ob da jetzt eine Seite recht hat oder alle oder keiner, das muss man "erfahren"....


----------



## Matze (1. September 2008)

Der Witz ist ja, dass viele nichteinmal daran Glauben, dass da Klimamäßig nicht alles in Ordnung ist.

So, eine Frage:
Führen wir darüber jetzt eine ernsthafte Diskussion weiter oder machen wir ne Verschwörung darauß, dass keiner weis, was stimmt? ^^


----------



## hammet (1. September 2008)

@Matze 
Nein bezog sich nicht auf deinen Post, sondenr auf andere.


----------



## Dorschty (1. September 2008)

Hab mal ne ganz kurze Frage! Hab mitbekommen, das ihr euch auch teilweise mit Musikbearbeitung, aufnehmen usw. beschäftigt.
Könnt mir ein gutes Tool (möglichst Freeware) empfehlen, mit dem man einfache Operationen, wie zB Hall entfernen usw. machen kann?

Danke schonmal

Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## hammet (1. September 2008)

Öhm audacity vielleicht?


----------



## Dorschty (1. September 2008)

Wenn audacity zuverlässig und gut den Hall aus einer Tonspur rausfiltern kann!
Es geht nämlich hauptsächlich darum: Wenn bei einer Präsentation ein Video daraus gemacht wird um es mehreren Leuten zugänglich zu machen und das Mikrofon in der Mitte des Raumes hängt, versteht man den Dozenten der Präsentation auf dem Video nur mäßig^^ gut! Wenn man so eine Spur erstmal über einen Filter jagen könnte, wäre es denke ich sinnvoll!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2008)

Das dürfte mit Audacity klappen, ansonsten dürftest du eigtl auch mit der Forumssuche Glück haben und wenn nicht kannst du auch einen neuen thread eröffnen und allen die dir helfen bewerten .


----------



## hammet (1. September 2008)

Er kann auch hier bewerten *zwinker* 

Naja ich mahc auch keine Thread auf wegen jeder Frage *g*


----------



## Dorschty (1. September 2008)

Hab hammet grade für diesen Tipp positiv bewertet! ^^

Dachte, ich bekomm bei euch gleich nen guten Tipp, weil ich schon des öfteren mitbekommen hab, das ihr euch mit sowas auseinandersetzt! Deswegen wollt ich nur nen kurzen Tipp!


----------



## hammet (1. September 2008)

Ja also wie gesagt, audacity ist ziemlich mächte, damit kann man einiges anstellen.
Solltest du einfahc mal testen und schaun, ob du damit klar kommst und es das schafft, was du auch willst.


----------



## Dorschty (1. September 2008)

Bin schon dabei und bis jetzt sieht es gut aus! ^^ 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## DerSiebte (2. September 2008)

Moinn miteinander.. !


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Guten Morgen....irgendwie ist der Dienstag oft schlimmer als der Montag .


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

PeaZz in!



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen....irgendwie ist der Dienstag oft schlimmer als der Montag .


Aber nur wenn du den Montag verschlafen hast ^^ oder wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Ich hab am Montag oft noch Energie übrig, da ich Sonntag meistens einen ruhigen schieb. Außerdem hab ich da 2 Nächte 10 Stunden geschlafen. Von Sonntag auf Montag sind es dann wieder nur 5, man hat aber praktisch noch genug Schlaf vom Wochenende. Mo auf Die auch wieder nur ca.  5 Stunden aber da spür ich oft nix mehr vom Wochenende. Mittwoch hab ich mich dann schon dran gewöhnt .


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Ich weis nicht, ob das jetzt an meinem vergangenen Urlaub liegt, aber ich kann schlafen wie ich will, die Woche über muss ich mir Streichhölzer unter die Augenlieder schieben


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Jo, das ist schlimm. Vor allem wenn man es sich im Urlaub angewöhnt bis 3 wach zu bleiben und bis 12 zu schlafen. Ich bin jetzt in der dritten Woche nach dem Urlaub und es geht wieder...


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> bis 3 wach zu bleiben



...  ... hey, ich hatte Urlaub, d.h. am Wochenende halb 5 ++



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> und bis 12 zu schlafen



Ich bin der Typ Mensch, der um 10 schon wach ist


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> ...  ... hey, ich hatte Urlaub, d.h. am Wochenende halb 5 ++



Das schon klar, aber unter der Woche doch net. Oder doch?


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Unter der Woche zählte deine 3 Uhr Regel... zu 65% ^^
Ich glaub ich müsste einen Monat durchschlafen um alles auszugleichen :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Ging mir auch so. Eigentlich müsste man nach dem Urlaub noch mal eine Woche Urlaub haben um sich vom Urlaub zu erholen ^^.


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Seltsamerweise kann man in einem 3 Wochenurlaub gnadenlos dauerfeiern ohne viel zu schlafen und wenn dann nur bis 10, aber dennoch hat man den Tag über Energie. Und wärend man arbeitet kann man täglich 9 Stunden schlafen und ist fertig 
Tja, Partys sind anscheinend immernoch eines der Plazeboeffektivste Heilmittel für u-30ger ;-)


----------



## sight011 (2. September 2008)

Hey, Matz wie schaut es mit dem Recording?


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Bin dabai, keine Sorge


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und wärend man arbeitet kann man täglich 9 Stunden schlafen und ist fertig



Jop, aber das hab ich schon aufgegeben. Ich will ja unter der Woche nicht nur arbeiten, schlafen, einkaufen, essen und putzen.


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Ja, ich kenn den Gendankenkampf: Noch etwas vom Tag haben VS Ausgeschlafen sein


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich kenn den Gendankenkampf: Noch etwas vom Tag haben VS Ausgeschlafen sein



Bei mir gewinnt durchschnittlich 4-mal in der Woche "Noch etwas von Tag haben".


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Is bei mir Stimmungsabhängig. Wenns mir gut geht, dann kann ich den Tag auch müde überleben ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Du weißt schon am Tag davor wie du drauf bist?


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Wenn meine Grundstimmung am Abend gut ist, dann liegt es doch nahe, dass sie es morgen auch sien könnte


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Liegt nahe, aber bei mir ist ein neuer Tag ein neuer Tag. Wenn es mir am Vortag besonders gut/schlecht ging hat sich da meistens nicht so viel daran geändert, aber sonst kann alles sein. Wobei ich früh sowieso erstmal schlecht drauf bin.


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Bei mir ist es früh (nur wenn ich zur Arbeit muss oder in die Berufsschule) immerso, dass ich es hasse, wenn man mit mir Spricht, ohne dass ich was wissen will oder Fragen die man mit ja oder nein beantworten kann mit mehreren Worten erläutert.

Doch dass krieg ich langsam in den Greiff ^^


----------



## ink (2. September 2008)

Moinsen zusammen.
Lass ich mal so stehen...


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2008)

Hehe, ich hasse es nicht, ich schalte dann einfach ab . Aber meistens schau ich eh so müde aus, das keiner soviel mit mir redet.


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

So is er, der nesk: Schleicht sich an, macht auf sich aufmerksam und verschwindet dann wieder ... 

So, Pause vorbei, auf zu nächsten Halbzeit!


----------



## ink (2. September 2008)

So kennt mensch mich doch 
Es geht jetzt erst richtig los.


----------



## Matze (2. September 2008)

Fragt sich nur noch: Womit? 

Ich hab gestern Abend ne verdammt Geile Komödie gesehen, hab da ein Lacher nach dem Anderen rausgelassen. Wie hieß die noch gleich... genau: Galileo Mistery! ^^


----------



## hammet (3. September 2008)

Morgen Morgen alle miteinander


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Auf dass heute hier mehr los ist


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Morgen. Ich bin gestern mal ein bißchen eher ins Bett und mein Körper hat wahrscheinlich gedacht es ist Wochenende und er kann länger schlafen, das aufstehen war sehr schwer...


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

Pünktlich aufstehen wird doch sowieso völlig überbewertet ;-)
Aber Kopf hoch! Nur noch drei mal aufstehen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

3-mal? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

Erst beim drittenmal kannst du bestimmen, wie lange du noch liegen bleibst


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

^^

Samstag wach ich auch meistens ca. um 10 auf, fläze mich dann aber noch bis 12, manchmal wach, manchmal im Halbschlaf im Bett herum. Außer mein Bruder kommt rein und schreit rum (er schreit gern), da ich jetzt aufstehen soll und mit ihm Fahrradfahren oder sowas.


----------



## ink (3. September 2008)

*gähn*
Moin
Ich muss früher ins Bett gehen, geht ja gar nicht und ich muss
heut den ganzen Tag mit Kids Fussball spielen, ma gucken


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

Ach du armer  Wir können ja tauschen ^^


----------



## ink (3. September 2008)

Du wärst sicher völlig überfordert, genauso wie ich mit deinem Job  
So, ich wünsche trotzdem nen schönen Tag und n nettes Bergfest.

*knutschaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
:suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Apropo Fußball spielen...

Matze ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich mach jetzt wieder Sport:suspekt:.

Fußball, Fahrradfahren, Pumpen und Joggen!


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

Wow, da hat dich ja ne ganze Welle erfasst ^^
Und wo pumpen?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Daheim . Hab bei meinem Vater ein paar Hanteln gefunden.


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

Lass dir lieber vorher nochmal Anleitung von jemanden geben, der sich damit auskennt, sonst kannst du wenn du Pech hast geanau das Gegenteil schaffen, von dem was du erreichen willst


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Wie das? 
Es geht mir aber garnicht so sehr um Muskelaufbau, sondern einfach darum das ich fitter werde. Als ich vorletzte Woche seit 5 Jahren mal wieder ein richtiges Fußballspiel mitgemacht hab, war ich danach ziemlich kaputt. Naja gut, es war Reserve und die alten haben natürlich die jungen mit Laufpässen über den Platz gejagt, aber das war schon irgendwie erniedrigend. 

Und da mein Bruder am Wochenende immer ein bißchen mit dem Fahrrad durch den Wald kurvt und ich unter der Woche abends Joggen und ein bißchen rumhanteln kann, denk ich das meine Ausdauer schnell wieder auf dem hohen Level sein wird auf dem sie mal war (bin einer von den großen, dünnen die mit ein bißchen Training ne riesige Ausdauer haben).


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

Ich rede nur vom Gewichteheben. Auch wenn du gar nicht auf Muskelaufbau trainierst, kannst du dennoch wenn du es falsch machst deinen Gelenken Schaden oder Rückenschmerzen bekommen.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2008)

Die wiegen nur 6 Kilo . Wenn mir das dann mal in Zukunft zu leicht fällt, kann ich noch auf 10 aufstocken.


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

Oh man, programmieren kann so Spaß machen, wenn man nicht ständig am selben Programm rumwerkeln muss, welches man wircklich nicht versteht ...


----------



## Matze (3. September 2008)

So, ich verschwinde dann so langsam in den Feierabend.
Bis Morgen.
PeaZz out!


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

PeaZz in!
Mal schaun, ob heute Mittag auch wieder Flaute hier drin is


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2008)

Morgen. Man,man,man es wird Zeit fürs Wochenende....


----------



## Gainwar (4. September 2008)

Hmmm. **Wochenende**.... ein schöner Gedanke. xD


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Darauf warten wir doch alle 
Wirst du heute ab 12 hier wieder nicht mehr schreiben Ex1tus? ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich schon ab ca. 11 Uhr. Da kommt meine Ausbilderin und bringt mir was bei...


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Dann bin ich wieder alleine  ...


----------



## moggel (4. September 2008)

Guten Morgen und einen schönen Tag aus dem trüben München.

Bin mal da, damit Matze nicht so alleine ist. 

ansonsten ärgere ich mich über Java. Dachte ich c++ ist kompliziert, finde ich java noch blöder. 

Weiß nicht, warum die alle hier sagen mit java ist alles einfacher, empfinde es als Gegenteil.

Na nu muß ich da durch. :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Brauchst du Hilfe bei irgendwas? Ich lerne auch Java. C++ hab ich noch nie programmiert, also kann ich dazu wenig sagen


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2008)

Ist ja schon jetzt tote Hose .


----------



## moggel (4. September 2008)

Danke Matze, aber im Moment bin ich grad mal so die ersten Schritte am lesen und ausprobieren. Hab da so meine Probleme mit den vielen, vielen, vielen .....usw. Möglichkeiten, denn für jedes Teil hat nochmal jemand das selbe gestrickt. Und Irgendwie kommt nen Beispiel, das danach dann sofort "und so kann mans besser machen" komentiert wird.
Irgendwann kommste an nen Punkt, da zweifelst dann was du überhaupt noch tun sollst.


Gruß moggel


----------



## hammet (4. September 2008)

Hihi, welche Bücher liest du denn, dass da sowas drin steht?  Aber sicher, es gibt immer mehrer Möglichkeiten, man sollte immer die nehmen, die zum aktuellsten Problem am besten passt.


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

@Ex1tus
Ich warte ja immer auf Antworten, kann doch nicht die ganze Zeit Tripple-Posts machen ^^

@moggel
Welches Buch liest du denn?
Was ich dir SEHR empfehlen kann zum lernen und immerwieder nachschlagen ist: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

@hammet
Also heute schreiben wir anscheinend immer gleichzeitig ^^


----------



## moggel (4. September 2008)

Hi, 

habs handbuch der Java Programmierung von Krüger Stark ein Monsterbuch(angsthab).


Ich brauch einfach nen Buch, das ich verstehen kann und nicht eins das alleine schon 3 Kapitel hat ohne zur sache zu kommen. Ich werd sonst irre. 

gruß moggel


----------



## moggel (4. September 2008)

Achja, mal nur nen Beispiel:


     String input = "1 fish 2 fish red fish blue fish";
     Scanner s = new Scanner(input).useDelimiter("\\s*fish\\s*");
     System.out.println(s.nextInt());
     System.out.println(s.nextInt());
     System.out.println(s.next());
     System.out.println(s.next());
     s.close(); 

so war das einfach Beispiel


     String input = "1 fish 2 fish red fish blue fish";
     Scanner s = new Scanner(input);
     s.findInLine("(\\d+) fish (\\d+) fish (\\w+) fish (\\w+)");
     MatchResult result = s.match();
     for (int i=1; i<=result.groupCount(); i++)
         System.out.println(result.group(i);
     s.close(); 

so sei es eleganter 


Und so gehts in einem Rutsch.

Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Der hat ne komische vorstellung vom "Anfangen" :suspekt:
Probier doch mal den Link, denn ich dir weiter oben geschickt hab


----------



## hammet (4. September 2008)

Oder such mal bei google nach "Java in 21 Tagen", damit habe ich Java gelernt (ist bei weitem nicht so mächtig wie "Java ist eine Insel", aber für den Anfang reicht es allemal.


----------



## moggel (4. September 2008)

Thanks,

werd mir beides mal zu Gemüte führen, ich bin echt von der Wucht dieses Buches überwältigt. hab jetzt den 4ten Tag Java und irgendwie schon die Schnauze restlos voll.

Mach seit über 30 Jahren EDV, aber nun fühl ich mich echt überfordert. 

Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

@hammet
Hab da ne matematische Frage an dich. Und zwar hab ich 2 Punkte. Von einem sind  sowol X, als auch Y Koordinate bekannt. Vom anderen nur Y und X muss ich herrausbekommen. Der Abstand zwischen den beiden ist auch bekannt. Wie rechne ich die Entfernung so um, dass ich auf die X Koordinate komme?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2008)

Sind dann wahrscheinlich nicht 2 x- Koordinaten möglich?


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @hammet
> Hab da ne matematische Frage an dich. Und zwar hab ich 2 Punkte. Von einem sind  sowol X, als auch Y Koordinate bekannt. Vom anderen nur Y und X muss ich herrausbekommen. Der Abstand zwischen den beiden ist auch bekannt. Wie rechne ich die Entfernung so um, dass ich auf die X Koordinate komme?



Ja, aber für diese Zeichnung gibt es noch einen Parameter: Ausrichtung Links oder Rechts. Also wird das kein Problem


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2008)

Tja, wie so was geht, wusste ich mal. Aber nach meiner mittleren Reife hab ich das aus meinem Kopf verbannt (mit Hilfe von Alkohol ).


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Ich habs auch so vergessen ^^
Also den Umgekehrten Weg von Koordinaten -> über Vector -> zum Abstand wäre kein Problem, aber zurück weis ich nicht mehr


----------



## hammet (4. September 2008)

Da du keine Z-Koordinate erwähnst, geh ich mal davon aus, dass du im zweidimmensianalen koordinatensystem arbeitest. Wenn ja, nimm doch einfahc dne Satz des Pytagoras?


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Oh man :-(... hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können...
Danke hammet, den Anstoß hat mein Hirn gebraucht ^^


----------



## hammet (4. September 2008)

Ansonsten (über Vektoren) :

//Edit Der Betrag des Vektors ist der bekannte Abstand.
Einfach Formel umstellen und los gehts


----------



## ink (4. September 2008)

Pytagoras hat dir ins Hirn gestossen? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

@hammet
So ähnlich hab ich am Anfang auch gedacht, bin aber nicht weitergekommen
Edit.: Sorry, kann dich nicht bewerten, da ich zwischenzeitlilch so wenige andere bewertet hab 

@nesk
Ja. Ich sitz da, ahn nichts böses. Da schleicht sich einfach der Pytagoras von hinten an und stößt mir mit einem Zeigestock ins Hinrn! Tss, diese Gelehrten heutzutage


----------



## hammet (4. September 2008)

Ist doch egal  Ich helfe doch gerne und Mathe mag ich eh sehr, also war das auch nichts großes


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Schon, aber es soll ja nicht so rüberkommen, als sähe ich die Hilfe als selbstverständlich an


----------



## hammet (4. September 2008)

Ansähen? Was wächst denn daraus? xD

Sorry musste kommen *g*


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Ups... kommt davon, wenn man mache Wörter niemals schreibt und ähnliche dafür öfter ^^
Bin mal was essen. Mahlzeit!


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

Hmm..., kaum ist man mal was essen, schon findet hier eine rege Unterhaltung statt


----------



## moggel (4. September 2008)

Mahlzeit, 

hab mir mal vorgenommen, java in 21 tagen zu machen. Habs als download hier, gefällt mir sehr, und ich versteh da die Welt wieder.

Dank Dir Hammet ;-)

Ansonsten kann ich jetzt wieder beruhigter schlafen. 

Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten kann ich jetzt wieder beruhigter schlafen.


Schlafen :suspekt:...
Musst du nicht arbeiten ?


----------



## moggel (4. September 2008)

Nöööööööööööööööööööööööööö @Matze

bin auf Schulung noch bis Dezember, besser bis Weihnachten.



Hier kannste auch mal nen kurzes Nickerchen machen.


Gruß moggel


ps: Nicht neidisch sein ;-)


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> ps: Nicht neidisch sein ;-)


... Zu spääääääät ! ...


----------



## Matze (4. September 2008)

So Freunde des Schweigens , ich verabschiede mich dann mal in den Feierabend.

PeaZz out!


----------



## moggel (5. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

eine guten und hoffentlich bald und schnell endenen Freitagsarbeitstag.
;-)

Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Genau, also Endspurt


----------



## moggel (5. September 2008)

Sieht so aus als machen wir zwei heute alleine hier nen Endspurt zum Wochenende.;-)

Sag malt matze, was machst du denn das du gerade auch java lernst?

Gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (5. September 2008)

Ne, ich bin auch da, hab aber ein bißchen verschlafen, und musste noch ein paar Sachen erledigen.


----------



## moggel (5. September 2008)

Na dann mal herzlich Willkommen Ex1tus, hoffe auch für Dich geht der Freitag schnell vorbei.

Werd mal ne kurze Kaffeepause machen.

Kopf brummt schon vom vielen lernen. 

Gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (5. September 2008)

Ach, das klappt schon...


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2008)

Yo Matze hab für dich nochmal ein update reingeballert das R einen "Hals" hat 

-nich wirklich aber guck mal and leave a comemnt


----------



## moggel (5. September 2008)

Sodala, ich mach mal eben kurz Mittag, mal nen Burger oder sowas einpfeifen.

class mittagessen
      string bezeichnung = "burger"


loooooool


Gruß moggel


----------



## hammet (5. September 2008)

Mahlzeit ^^ 
Bin etwas abgelenkt, weil neues Projekt und neue Auzubis, deswegen bin ich nicht oft da 




moggel hat gesagt.:


> Sodala, ich mach mal eben kurz Mittag, mal nen Burger oder sowas einpfeifen.
> 
> class mittagessen
> string bezeichnung = "burger"
> ...




```
class Mittagessen {

String bezeichnung = "burger";

public static void main(String args[]) {

System.out.print("Guten Hunger!\n");

}

}
```

 
Um mal den Java-Code zuvervollständigen


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

Ok Mädels, komm grad aus ner 3 Stündigen Besprechung:


moggel hat gesagt.:


> Sag malt matze, was machst du denn das du gerade auch java lernst?


Ich bin jetzt im 3. Lehrjahr zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung (Programmierer)



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Yo Matze hab für dich nochmal ein update reingeballert das R einen "Hals" hat



Meinst du deinen Contestbeitrag? Was hast du mir da eigentlich gestern für einen Link gegeben? Ne 30 MB große .tif - Datei, wie krieg ich die denn auf?



```
public Sättigung geheWasEssen (Nahrung na_Gericht) {

  if(na_Gericht.getPreis() <= Konstanten.D_MONATS_GEHALT / 30){
    return( Matze.Magen.HUNGRIG );
  }

  if(na_Gericht.getGeschmack() < Matze.Magen.getVerträglichkeit() && 
     na_Gericht.getGeschmack() < Matze.Magen.getGeschmackstolleranz() ){
    try{  
      
      do{
        Matze.essen(na_Gericht);
      
      }while( Matze.Magen.getFülle() < Matze.Magen.MAXIMUM || Teller.isEmpty()  == false );
      
      return( new Sättigung() );

    }catch(Exception ex){
      ex.printStrackTrace();
      return( Matze.Magen.VERSTIMMUNG );
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2008)

ne ne habe das im thread für dich gepostet. Is aber nur ein Edit deswegen wurdest du vielleicht nicht per mail informiert 



EDIT: nochmal für alle:     http://www.tutorials.de/forum/2d-3d-contest-2008-way/322459-back-basic.html#post1665150


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

@sight
Also hast du mir gestern den Link für die Datei vom R2-geschickt? Oder was hat es jetzt mit dem .tif auf sich?
Hast du jetzt eigentlich schon mal angehöhrt?


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2008)

jau gehört habe ich es! is doch ganz cool! Vielelicht noch 1-2 Änderungen wenn du dir da rein reden lässt


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

Klar, bin selbst nicht ganz zufrieden damit. Hätte am liebsten die eine Spur (beim trippel links denke ich) nochmal aufgenommen, aber mein Homie musste gehen mit dem Mic


----------



## Ex1tus (5. September 2008)

Ihr dürft auch ruhig mal über mein Contestbild motzen . Oder loben wenn ihr unbedingt wollt....


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

Das Gespräch ging aber nicht um den Contest, sondern über unser Feature


----------



## Ex1tus (5. September 2008)

Ich häng noch ein paar Beiträge hinterher .


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2008)

Ich denk mal das feature wird schon cool weil ich deinen Text ganz geil finde wenn beide Parts geil im Kasten sidn machen wir uns noch gedanken über ne hook und im outro vom stück noch son bisschen back to back hatten wir ja vorher schon gesagt!


@ Ex1tus du machst auch beim Contest mit -P.S.: Ich freu mich auch üebr weitere Anregungen zur verbesserung!


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

@sight
Aber ich mach mir immernoch Gedanken, wie ich die selbe Quallität wie du hinbekomme, also vorallem die Aufnahmequallität  ...


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2008)

mir schicken und mich abmischen lassen


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

Ok, wenn du denkst du bekommst es auf die gleiche Stufe  ^^


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2008)

Ich mach das schon!  Können am Wochenende ja nochmal schnacken bin ja gerade dabei meine Lernziele umzusetzen!


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

Ok, kein Problem.
Bis wann können wir auf ein Update hoffen?


----------



## sight011 (5. September 2008)

Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen geh jetzt erstmal mit paar Atzen edel was trinken 


mit Atzen + Edel was trinken = klingt kontrovers ist aber so! 


Also erstmal reingehauen ... -Teufelsbrut! 

Viel Spass am Wochenende 

Update kommt heute Nacht denke ich mal


----------



## Matze (5. September 2008)

Ok, hau rein 
Bin auch nicht mehr lange da. Ich sag schon mal schönes Wochenende und:

PeaZz out!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. September 2008)

Bin dann auch weg, haut rein.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, müde Krieger des Montags.


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Viel geschalfen und trozdem kaputt -.-
Was habt ihr so am We gemacht?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

Net soviel. Am Samstag sind wir mal fort, aber da war so wenig los....unglaublich. Und ich musste auch noch fahren . Naja, sind wir noch ein bißchen geblieben und dann ca. auf 2 heim....


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Ich war Freitag und Samstag weg. Aber an diesem We hatte anscheinend jeder in meinen Freundeskreis Beziehungsprobleme oder was ander. Da durfte ich die ganze Zeit Seelenklemptner spielen -.-
Also Party pur eben ^^ :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

Das ist ne gute Behandlungsmethode .


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Na ja, das mit der Party war ironisch gemeint, dafür hatte ich ja wenig Zeit -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

Ich bin Ironie schon so gewohnt, ich geb da schon immer ironische Antworten drauf. Hab mir schon gedacht das du da nich soviel Party gemacht hast...


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Ok, dann is gut.
Kennt jemand zufällig eine CAD-Bibliotek für Java?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

Huihuihui, bin ich müde. Erstmal ne Raucherpause machen, damit ich wieder aufwache.


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Zigaretten wecken auf?
Dann müssten paar Freunde von mir aber niemals schlafen ^^

 Oh man, andauernd fällt das I-net hier aus


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

Ne, aber die Bewegung. Aber vielleicht hätte ich auch mehr schlafen sollen.


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Tja, dass mehr schlafen an einem Montag nichts nützt, haben wir doch schon letze Woche festgestellt


----------



## moggel (8. September 2008)

Moin, moin Leute.

wünsch euch nen schönen Tag heute.  Ab heut wieder schönes Wetter, nur leider muß ich schon wieder lernen, was fürn mist.

nur noch 4 Tage und den Rest von Heute, dann ist wieder Wochenende.

Lass derweil mal nen schönen Gruß hier für alle die mit mir leiden

moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

Ich leide hier nur weil ich müde bin. Ich glaub irgendwas passt mit mir net. Oder ist es meine Bestimmung müde zu sein?


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Und ich ärgere mich mit 2D Zeichungen rum, in die ich Rundungen in bestimmten Winkeln einbauen darf, ich aber noch nie vorher etwas mit Bezir und Quad-Kurven zu tun hatte, geschweigeden deren Berechnung -.- Warum konnten sie Java2D nicht einfacher machen?


----------



## hammet (8. September 2008)

Weil Java2D ... ist 

Achja Guten Morgen 

Brauchst du deswegen ne CAD-Biblo für JAVA Matze?


Hmm naja am 24. steht die Zwischenprüfung an, und ich müsste eigtl was machen, wird wohl erst nächste Woche was draus


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Yo, bin grad auf der Suche nach so ner Bib... allerdings fällt andauernd das I-Net aus -.-


----------



## hammet (8. September 2008)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ycad


Was is damit? Is zwar alt, aba vlt reichts ja.

Oder eben:

http://sourceforge.net/search/?word...&pmode=0&words=java+cad+library&Search=Search

zum selbersuchen, da bist aber bestimmt schon drauf gekommen


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Thx, werds mir später mal angucken, wenn mir jemand das I-net hier freigibt ^^


----------



## moggel (8. September 2008)

*frechgrins*

@matze, 2d-java gibt´s deshalb nich, damit du mal was gescheites lernst. Ich bin ja grad dabei java in der dosbox zu lernen.

Gruß moggel
;-)


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

@Moggel
Tja, die Grundausbildung in der Konsole hab ich auch in Java schon längst hinter mir


----------



## hammet (8. September 2008)

Igitt Konsole, nahc 1 Woche hab ich mir GUI angefangen


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

Ich hab am Anfang teilweise ziemlich Komplexe Programme in der Konsole geschrieben. Sogar die Objektorientierung in der Konsole erlernt. Im Prinzip ist es zum lernen egal. Nur hat man es halt als Anfänger gerne, wenn man auch wircklich sieht, was man geschaffen hat ^^


----------



## moggel (8. September 2008)

Na Ihr seid nur neidisch, hab heut mein erstes Applet im Browser geschrieben.
Hat sogar Farbe. Aber ich tu mir noch schwer mit den vielen Methoden und so.
Was benutzt Ihr als Entwicklungswerkzeug?

Gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2008)

So Jungs und Mädels (könnte ja sein...), ich mach mich dann mal. Haut rein.


----------



## Matze (8. September 2008)

@moggel
Die ersten Programme im KWrite (Texteditor von Linux). Zurzeit JBuilder, aber bald Eclipse.
Und damit es nicht zu einfach wird: Java 1.3 :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, Daywalker.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

... du hast gestern South Park geguckt, stimmts?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Nö, ich hab kein TV. Aber erzähl mal den Plot, ich kenn viele Folgen von southparkstudios.com...


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Gerstern war die Folge mit den Rothaarigen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Ne, die kenn ich nicht. Weißt du zufällig von welcher Staffel die sind?


----------



## hammet (9. September 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Verschlafen?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Hier gehts ja heute wieder ab, kaum ist man mal ein paar Minuten weg, schon muss man ewig nachlesen....


----------



## hammet (9. September 2008)

Was können wir dafür, wenn du ned hinterherkommst?


Nee hab ned vershclafen, nur zu tun.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Wir müssen uns mal wieder ein paar Arbeitslose/Studenten für den Thread zulegen. Nur drei die ab und an was posten weil sie auch noch arbeiten müssen....Das is nix.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Genau! Sobald ich nämlich endlich mit dieser GOTTVERDAMMTEN Zeichnung fertig bin. Dann will ich hier wieder unterhalten werden


----------



## hammet (9. September 2008)

Hö? Welche Zeichnung?


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

CAD Zeichnung in Java (mit der Standart 2D Bib).
Natrülich komplett aus Variablen + Skalierbar -.-


----------



## SusiSusa (9. September 2008)

huhu

ich hab auch Langweile... sitz den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner und meine Augen sind schon viereckig.. Mache gerade nen Praktikum für das nächste Jahr inner Werbeagentur..
Hat einer nen guten Witz auf Lager? Dann könnte ich beim Starren auf den Bildschirm wenigstens Schmunzeln 
Ich mache auch wohl den Anfang. Also.
Was schreit eine Frau, die die Kellertreppe runterstürzt?

 Antwort: - Bier oder Weizen?

höhö 

mfg Susa


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Wenn du Langeweile hast und dich amüsieren willst, kann ich dir http://www.ruthe.de und http://www.nichtlustig.de empfehlen.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Hi, willkommen im warscheinlich geistreichesten Thread im ganzen Forum ^^

Witze haben wir alle hier: Witze Thread

Und was machst du da den ganzen Tag im Praktikum?

Edit: Also Ex1tus, wie kannst du nur ander Internetseiten empfelen ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Die sind ja auch nicht unerschöpflich. 

Als "was" machst du Praktikum?


----------



## SusiSusa (9. September 2008)

Ich hab im Juli meine Diplomarbeit als Grafikdesignerin angfangen und dazu gehört auch ein praktischer Teil, den ich nun hier in Osnabrück in einer Werbeagentur absolviere. Ist aber ganz nett... Leute sind super.. Aber am Anfang muss man sich halt echt dran gewöhnen einfach nur den ganzen Tag am Rechner zu sitzen.. Geht mir zumindest so..
und was macht ihr so schönes?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Ich sitz den ganzen Tag am PC und mach meine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Bin Programmierer im 3. Lehrjahr und ja, ich bin auch froh, wenn ich Abends mal vom Monitor wegkomme


----------



## hammet (9. September 2008)

Ich sitz den ganzen Tag am PC und mach eine AUsbildung zum Fachinformatiker.


----------



## sight011 (9. September 2008)

*Diebstahl*

Hört mal her Leute! -Bei uns bei der Arbeit wurde letzte Nacht eingebrochen!!


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Hört mal her, ich weis jetzt, wie sich ne Gehirnlappenpause anfühlt -.-

Erzähl!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Und? Was ist weg?


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und? Was ist weg?



Anscheinend die Mitarbeiter, sonst würde einer Antworten ^^ :suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Oder der Acc von sight, und der burglar schreibt das.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Oh nein, sights Acc wurde korumpiert!!

Und woher weis ich, dass ihr noch ihr selbst seid?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Waren wir jemals wir selbst? *blitz donner*


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Sollte doch sein ... :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (9. September 2008)

Nur Geld unsere geilen Monitore und Rechner stehen hier noch, Fenster und Türen wurden aber herausgerissen und zum Teil eingeschlagen, vorhin war die Spusi hier etc.  -es ist so aufregend! A.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

@sight
Bitte lass uns tauschen!
Langsam verflüssigt sich mein Hirn ein eine Soße voller Sinus, Cosinuses und Tanges, durchsetzt von Pytagoras Sätzen und Vectoren... und alles Variabel, Skallierbar und sich gegenseitig beeinflussend natürlich -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @sight
> Bitte lass uns tauschen!
> Langsam verflüssigt sich mein Hirn ein eine Soße voller Sinus, Cosinuses und Tanges, durchsetzt von Pytagoras Sätzen und Vectoren... und alles Variabel, Skallierbar und sich gegenseitig beeinflussend natürlich -.-



Das ist ein Spaß, nä?


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Yippi, hurra und so ein Spaß -.-


----------



## hammet (9. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @sight
> Bitte lass uns tauschen!
> Langsam verflüssigt sich mein Hirn ein eine Soße voller Sinus, Cosinuses und Tanges, durchsetzt von Pytagoras Sätzen und Vectoren... und alles Variabel, Skallierbar und sich gegenseitig beeinflussend natürlich -.-



Ich tausche freiwillig!


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich tausche freiwillig!



Das glaube ich dir nicht, zumindest nicht, wenn du es machen müsstest


----------



## hammet (9. September 2008)

Mal an die Java-Programmierer..ich habe eine Klasse, die von der JList abgeleitet ist. Jetzt will ich das aussehen, einer selektierten Zeile anpassen. Allerdings nicht nur die Frabe, sondern das komplette aussehen (etwas drumherum zeichnen). 
Was wäre der Weg das zu realisieren? Über einen CellRenderer? (wenn ja welchen) Oder ein ganz anderer Weg?


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> JList



Das ist aber keine grafische Komponente, was willst du da also färben?


----------



## hammet (9. September 2008)

Hmm was ist die JList dann?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. September 2008)

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren. (Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?)


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

@Wiesel
Ha ha ha, wir sind in einem Programmierforum 

@hammet
Ups hast recht. Ich glaube da bigt es ein extra ListModel. Habs schon lange nicht mehr benutzt


----------



## hammet (9. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Wiesel
> Ha ha ha, wir sind in einem Programmierforum
> 
> @hammet
> Ups hast recht. Ich glaube da bigt es ein extra ListModel. Habs schon lange nicht mehr benutzt



Naja hmm hatte überlegt über ne Klasse zu gehen, die vom JLabel erbt und den ListCellRenderer implementiert. Weiß aber nicht genau, wie ich dann weiterverfahren soll.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. September 2008)

Für mich siehts hier nach dem Langeweile Thread aus und nicht nach nem Programmier Dingens


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> (Ist Weibsvolk anwesend?)



Es war eine Dame hier, hat uns aber relativ früh wieder verlassen.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Für mich siehts hier nach dem Langeweile Thread aus und nicht nach nem Programmier Dingens



Da siehst du mal wie langeweilig es hier werden kann  ^^
Ne, für gewönlich deken wir hier Verswörungen auf, reden über Alkohol, Se*x und Drogen  ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. September 2008)

Also ich hab da eine sehr Interessante Verschwörungstheorie... Oder ist euch mal der Zusammenhang zwischen Toastpreisen bei Aldi und Grafikkarten von nVidia aufgefallen?


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Na dann lass mal hören


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. September 2008)

Ja... Grafikkarten werden immer Günstiger, außer die extra tollen Luxus Teile... Toast wird AUCH günstiger! Was schließen wir daraus? GraKas sind aus Toast, nur die tollen, teuren Teile nicht! Jaha xD


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Und was wollen die damit erreichen? Betrug? Also eine Unterabteilung der Scientologen?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. September 2008)

Ich denke eher eine Unterabteilung von Tokio Hotel Fans, die mit Scientology zusammenarbeiten... Ist wahrscheinlicher...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. September 2008)

Denkt nen bissel darüber nach, ich geh was essen und Simpsons gucken.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2008)

Na ja, ich bin dann mal weg... leider aber noch nicht von der Arbeit.

Bis Morgen und

PeaZz out!


----------



## hammet (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen mitteinander


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sauerstoffatmung


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## moggel (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

war gestern leider krank, hatte eine schwere Magenverstimmung. heute gehts schon wieder halbwegs. 
@matze: ich hab grad Textpad zum editieren und lern auf java 1.6

So nun mal noch fix vorbereiten für ne kleine Klausur.


Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

@moggel
Hauptsache man hat irgendwas mit Syntaxhighlighting 

@hammet
Ich bräuchte mal wieder deine mathematischen Hilfe :-(
Und zwar hab ich zwei Kreispunkte und den Bogenradius dazwischen. Wie komm so auf den Kreismittelpunkt und/oder Radius?


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

Hat sich erledigt, Kunde hat uns jetzt doch Festmaße gegeben -.-


----------



## hammet (10. September 2008)

Sorry dass ich ned geantwortet habe, war hier doch etwas gefesselt, mit eigener Arbeite hehehe (ja sowas gibts ).
Naja mal schaun was heute noch auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

NP.

Heute sieht es alles wenigstens mal machbar aus ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

So, ich wollte heute eigentlich joggen gehen. Aber so wie das immer wieder regnet...


----------



## LadyEnemy (10. September 2008)

hi leute ich habe eine frage ... wo bekomme ich am günstigsten einen Intel core 2 Duo E 7200 Prozessor her ?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Hi,

ich hätte jetzt einfach verschiedene Preisvergleichseiten bemüht, um dann ein günstiges sowie vertrauenswürdiges Angebot auszuwählen.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

@Ex1tus
... tz ... von wegen Regen, dass ist doch nur wieder ein Ausrede ;-]


----------



## sight011 (10. September 2008)

joggen kann man doch auch bei Regen! 

Das mit der Berechnung würde mich aber interessieren wie man da nun zu einem Ergebnis kommt, Matze kannst du mal die Werte nennen?



EDIT: Moin alle beisammen


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

Also die Werte sind Abstände von einem Gewissen Punkt. Zwischen denen Zeichne ich eine Bezier-Kurve und dann wars das. Was willst du da jetzt ausrechnen?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> ... tz ... von wegen Regen, dass ist doch nur wieder ein Ausrede ;-]





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> joggen kann man doch auch bei Regen!



Zusätzlich sind ja noch Erdbeben und Vulkanausbrüche und Godzilla kommt und Bowser mit seiner Clownkugel aus Super Mario World. Aber ihr habt Recht, es ist eigtl nur eine Ausrede, ich werde trotzdem joggen.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

@Ex1tus
1. Mit Erdbeben meinst du bestimmt Erdbeeren
2. Ein Vulkanausbruch ist doch erst recht ein Grund zum rennen.
3. Für Godzilla nimmst du einfach ein Paar Hochspannungsleitungen mit
4. Da du das Spiel anscheinend kennst, weist du ja, wie du mit Bowser fertig wirst

Also, und jetzt los


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. September 2008)

Guten Tag... Mann war Schule heute wieder (Schimpfwort einfügen).
Wieso müssen diese (Schimpfwort einfügen) Lehrer so (Schimpfwort einfügen) sein?!
Maaaaan...


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> 1. Mit Erdbeben meinst du bestimmt Erdbeeren
> 2. Ein Vulkanausbruch ist doch erst recht ein Grund zum rennen.
> 3. Für Godzilla nimmst du einfach ein Paar Hochspannungsleitungen mit
> ...



1. Nein.
2. Die Lava geht nur über meine Joggingstrecke.
3. Stimmt. Hab ich sowieso immer dabei. Weiß man nie wann man mal welche gebrauchen kann.
4. Ich kann keine 1 m große Blechhaufen 5 m in die Luft werfen.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

@Wiesel
Das sagst du JETZT.
Bin zwar auch erst 19, aber so im Nachhinein betrachtet gab es in meiner ganzen Schullaufbahn nur 1 Lehrer, der auch WIRCKLICH ein A*rsch war (letztes Jahr). Aber inzwischen seh ich die Berufsschule als Halburlaub 

@Ex1tus
1. Dann ist doch toll, verändert sich wenigstens die Landschaft für den Rückweg
2. Wunderbar! So hast du einen Parkur. Du kannst z.b. drüber springen, hangeln, Surfen... usw
3. Siehste, ich auch  total praktisch die Dinger 
4. Hmm des spiel kenn ich net, aber dann machs wie in Mario 64


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. September 2008)

Ja das sag ich JETZT.
Oder wie findest du nen Geschi Lehrer, der dich nicht leiden kann, es ignoriert, wenn man sich meldet und dir immer ne 5 gibt? Oo Ich bekomm die aufm Ganzjahres Zeugnis nur weg, weil ich in dem großen Test am Ende des Schuljahres immer 2 oder 3 hab...


----------



## sight011 (10. September 2008)

Gib mal zahlen! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

> 1. Dann ist doch toll, verändert sich wenigstens die Landschaft für den Rückweg
> 2. Wunderbar! So hast du einen Parkur. Du kannst z.b. drüber springen, hangeln, Surfen... usw
> 3. Siehste, ich auch  total praktisch die Dinger
> 4. Hmm des spiel kenn ich net, aber dann machs wie in Mario 64



1. Jeder weiß doch das bei einem Erdbeben sich Löcher zur Hölle auftun und Dämonen rausklettern. 
2. Wahrscheinlich wird sich auch der Aggregatzustand meiner Beine ändern...
3. Kann man ja praktisch für alles verwenden...
4. Das kenn ich net.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

@Wiesel
Das Verständniss kommt schon noch 

@sight
Ok, P2 ist vom P1 48 weiter links und 17 weiter unten.
So, was willst du da jetzt groß rechnen ?

@Ex1tus
1. Juhu! Dann kannst du unterwegs noch ein paar verkloppen und zurückverbannen, als zusätzlichen Trainingseffekt
2. Tja, also hast du ein Zeitlimit, nicht geht über ein bischen Spannung und Adrenalin ;-)
3. Ja, stell dir vor es kommt ne riesen Echse. Oder du musst schnell von der einen Stadt zur anderen Strom überbrücken!
4. Pack ihn am Schwanz (ha ha, wir haben alle gelacht. Nein ich mein das Ding HINTEN dran ^^), schwing ihn im Kreis und werfe ihn so gegen eine Bombe... ok, du kannst auch die Lava nehmen


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

1. Da brauch ich aber einen grauen Trainingsanzug mit Kapuze und die Rocky-Musik.
2. Hab ich wenigstens nen Savepoint wenn ich reinfall ?
3. Oder du musst dir was zu Essen machen, oder hast den Schlüssel vergessen. Oder Bananen schälen.
4. Ja, komm. Höllenmonster kann ich ja noch fertig machen. Aber eine 2,50m große Schildkröte mit Stacheln aufm Rücken? Bin doch kein Klempner.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

@Ex1tus
1. Oder eine okerfarbene Toga mit einem Dunkelbraunen Mantel mit Kapuze darüber + ein Lichtschwert. 
2. Wenn wir schon gleich in diesem Universum sind, mach ne Klonarmee von dir, dann hast du sehr viel Versuche 
3. Genau! Stell dir nur vor du brauchst mal einen Babysitter und findest keinen oder du hast deinen Regenschirm vergessen.
4. Dann nimm einen Pömmpel mit ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

1. Muss ich dich mit der Realität konfrontieren? Star Wars und die Macht usw. sind Fiktion. Ja, da darfst weinen. Kein Problem.
2.Wobei das ne Idee wäre. Es ist trotzdem keine Fiktion, hör auf zu heulen du Memme.
3. Oder, das kennen wir alle, ein Affe hat mal wieder euren Hut gefressen. Oder wenn du die Miete nicht zahlen kannst.
4. Ich glaub italienische Abstammung und ein Schnauzbart sind auch noch wichtige Qualifikationen. Und eine farbige Latzhose.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

1. tz... bloß weil er die Macht nicht spüren kann
2. ....oder doch?
3. Siehst du, endlich hast du es begriffen
4. Dass stimmt zwar, aber benutze einfach deine paar Hochspannungsleitungen


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Ich glaube 1-4 lassen sich durch Hochspannungsleitungen lösen. Aber wenn ich Hochspannungsleitungen hab, muss ich auch keinen Sport machen, das machen die schon für mich .


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

Tja, anscheinend kontrollieren sie dich schon... Vieleicht sind das ja Hochspannungsleitungen von jemand anderen?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Ich hab deine gerippt. Schau mal nach, du hast keine mehr dabei....


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

Tja, da wurdet ihr wieder getäuscht, ich hab doch immer 2 Ersatzschwerter und einige ErsatztHochspannungskabel dabei. Die Hosentaschen von Baggys sind ja auch sowas von irreführend


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Sind die aus Hochspannungsleitungen?


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

Was? Die Schwerter, die Kabel, die Taschen oder die Baggys? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Ja.

(das sag ich gern)


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

Achso! Natürlich sind meine Hochspannungskabel aus Hochspannungsleitungen, sind das Gleiche, nur zur Tarnung mit Kondomisiert (mit Gummiumantelung) ^^


----------



## moggel (10. September 2008)

So Leute, hab mal wieder nen haufen dazugelernt. Bin aber immer noch der Meinung Java ist doof.
Wünsch euch nen schönen Abend und ein gutes Fußballspiel. 

Bis morgen m;-)ggel


----------



## hammet (10. September 2008)

Tschau Moggel


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

Yo, bis morgen.... Was für ein Fußballspiel?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2008)

Ciao, ich geh auch in ein paar Minuten...


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

Ok. Bis Morgen und ...
(für South Park Fans)
... bloß nicht das Handtuch vergessen 
(für Ex1tus)
... bloß nicht die Hochspannungsleitung vergessen


----------



## Matze (10. September 2008)

So, bin dann mal weg.
Bis morgen und

PeaZz out!


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Mal sehen, wie es heute wird...


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Sanfte Grüße auch von mir, noch 2 Tage bis zum Wochenende


----------



## ADIT (11. September 2008)

labbert ihr hier auch über sinnvolle themen?^^


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

@Ex1tus
Ob uns hetue genau so ein Stuss... äh ich meine solche Lebensweisheiten einfallen? ^^

@ADIT
Ja, kommt sogar mal vor, teilweise sogar politisches.
Und wenn du die Unterhaltung gestern meinst, hast du etwa keine Hochspannungsleitung dabei Wie bist du dann auf die Arbeit gekommen
^^ :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Teilweise bis selten. Kannst dir ja mal die vorherige Diskussion durchlesen, sind ja nur 8763 Beiträge .


----------



## moggel (11. September 2008)

Guten Morgen an alle,

wiedermal ein schöner Tag mit Sonnenschein, zu schön um java zu lernen, aber was solls, da muß ich eben durch. Heute gibts Graphics. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. 

Noch 2 Tage dann ist Wochenende 

Bis nachher
Moggel


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Wovon 8760 Beiträge nicht sinnvoll sind  oO


----------



## ADIT (11. September 2008)

höhö...nö bin ich zu faul^^
lass ich mir max vorlesen von so einer computerstimme


----------



## moggel (11. September 2008)

Schön, wenn einer nen Max hat, unsereiner kann sich keinen Max leisten .

Wenn ich mal groß bin und Java kann, dann schreib ich mir nen Moritz.;-)

Nun Kaffee hol und Brotzeit mach beim Lesen ohne Max. :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Verdammt! Ich hab meine liquide Verpflegung vergessen.


----------



## ADIT (11. September 2008)

max steht für
max = max
max = maxi
maxi =maximilian
maximilian = maximal  weißte bescheit ?!^^


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Heute gibts Graphics



Konzetrier dich lieber gleich auf Graphics2D 

@Ex1tus
Kein Problem, du hast doch deine Hochspannungsleitungen dabei 

@hammet
Sorry, ich brauch dich nochmal:
Rot steht für alles, was ich habe. Wie komm ich jetzt auf den Mittlepunkt und jeweils auf die Beiden Bögenradien?


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Du errechnest mit jeweils 2 Punkten eine Gerade (welche in Richtung Mittelpunkt verläuft) und ermittelst von beiden den Schnittpunkt. Der Schnittpunkt ist der Mittelpunkt. Außerdem kannst du mit Hilfe der Geraden den Schnittwinkel ermitteln und hast damit Alpha. Mit Alpha und den Restlichen Werten kannst du mit dieser Formel : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kreisbogen die Kreisbögen ermitteln.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Ist das geil. Vor einem Jahr und einem Monat konnte ich sowas. Jetzt  habs ich es sogar nach der Erklärung nicht ganz kapiert. Aber laut Robert Rankin wird die Mathematik irgendwann die Welt zerstören , deswegen ist es gut das es jetzt weniger wissen.


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

@Ex1tus
Ja ja, dass konnten wir alle irgenwann mal mir gehts genauso  ...
Inwiefern die Welt zerstören?

@hammet
Aber wie berechne ich den Schnittpunkt?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> Ja ja, dass konnten wir alle irgenwann mal mir gehts genauso  ...
> Inwiefern die Welt zerstören?



Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich das im Moment nicht. Hab nur gestern noch angefangen zu lesen und da wars schon 0:30 Uhr.


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Beide Geradenformeln nach y umstellen und gleichsetzen. Danach nach x umstellen und den ermittelten X-Wert in die Ausgangsgleichung einsetzen.


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich das im Moment nicht. Hab nur gestern noch angefangen zu lesen und da wars schon 0:30 Uhr.



War es dann wirklich gestern? oder schon heute?


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

... oh oh, ich glaube das war ein Thema, das ich nicht gemocht habe -.- ...
Sorry, Wikipedia ist da auch nicht so einfach. Wie stelle ich eine Geradengleichung auf?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Jaja, ok es war heute du Klugschiss.


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

http://www.arndt-bruenner.de/mathe/9/geradedurchzweipunkte.htm


Aber bitte selber rechnen  (oder zumindest versuchen)


----------



## DerSiebte (11. September 2008)

weiss jemand was dieser error zu bedeuten hat?

Windows - No Disk

lg 

DerSiebte


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

@hammet
Klar werde ich es erst selbst versuchen.

@DerSiebte
Falscher Thread -.-
Einen Tipp für das eröffnen eines Threads:
Du solltest erklähren, wann, wo und unter welchen Bedingungen das auftritt.
Und ein kleiner Tipp am Rande: Übersetzt die Wörter doch mal oder schenke sie Google (Ja ich hab nachgeguckt, da gibt es viele Einträge dazu)


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Immer dieses reinplatzen... ts ts ts. Keine Manieren mehr, die Menschheit. 

Ne, keine Ahnung. Sonst hätte ich auch in deinen Thread gepostet.


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ne, keine Ahnung. Sonst hätte ich auch in deinen Thread gepostet.



Achso! Da gibts schon einen Thread  ...


----------



## DerSiebte (11. September 2008)

Schade!
Diesen Fehler habe ich leider nicht nur bei mir.Sondern noch bei 3 anderen Mitarbeitern


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Aber deshalb wissen wir hier auch nicht mehr, als die Leute vom Windows-Forum hier. Ich guck schon in alle rein, wenn der Titel interresannt klingt, aber dennoch bin ich ein Javaianer ^^


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Du bist ja verrückt!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Man kann es ihm aber auch nicht vorwerfen. Der Threadtitel heißt Langeweile und steht bei den neusten Einträgen oft mit dabei und er hätte gern schnell eine Antwort. Und da uns ja langweilig ist....


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Du bist ja verrückt!



Wer jetzt? Und warum?


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wer jetzt? Und warum?



Du, weil du Javianer bist


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Oh, da hast du natürlich volkommen recht. Immerhin hast ja du rein GAR NICHTS mit Java zu tun :suspekt:  ^^


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh, da hast du natürlich volkommen recht. Immerhin hast ja du rein GAR NICHTS mit Java zu tun :suspekt:  ^^


Java ist doch neumodischer Schnick-Schnack


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Genau! Ich löte noch meine Schaltungen selbst in die CPU, bis sie das ausspukt, was ich will...
Nein! Inzwischen züchte ich schon Neoronale Netze ! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Und zwar mithilfe von Hochspannungsleitungen...


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Sehr richtig 
Wo soll sonst der Strom herkommen... und die Idee und die Arbeitskräfte und die Verwaltung, die Finanzierunt *Lufthol* und die Vermarktung ...


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2008)

Manche sagen ja das Feuer war das wichtigste für den Menschen....Diese lächerliche Theorie kann ich nicht unterstützen! Wir alle wissen was für die Herrschaft des Menschen verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Glaubst du auch, dass es irgendwo da darausen im All zu finden ist?
Die allmächtige Hochspannungsleitung... die uns erschaffen hat, die uns die  Sonne leuchten lässt, die als Gränze um das scheinbar unendliche Universum fungiert...

Oh du große Bändigerin der Hochspannung, du seiest gepriesen...


----------



## moggel (11. September 2008)

Fortgeschrittene Grafikoperationen mit Java2D, das ist gerade das Kapitel das ich durchackere. man, was ist das ätzend. Wie kann man Java nur lieben?

public void paint(Graphics screen) {
Graphics2D screen2D = (Graphics2D)screen;
}

alleine das hab ich schon dreimal lesen müssen, bis ich das halbwegs kapiere, das hier nur gecastet wird.

Ich hasse Java :suspekt:

gruß vom verzweifelten moggelsche;-)


----------



## moggel (11. September 2008)

Hab mal eben ne Hochspannungsleitung bestellt, vielleicht nutz die mir ja auch was. 
loooooooooooooooool


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Hab mal eben ne Hochspannungsleitung bestellt, vielleicht nutz die mir ja auch was.
> loooooooooooooooool



Du kannst sie nicht kaufen, du musst sie empfangen, also beswören und erbeten ^^



moggel hat gesagt.:


> public void paint(Graphics screen) {
> Graphics2D screen2D = (Graphics2D)screen;
> }


Wenn du einen ernsthaften Tipp von mir willst, dann versuche NIEMALS auf diese Weise etwas zu zeichnen, außer es ist unumgänglich!


----------



## moggel (11. September 2008)

@matze, warum sollte ich so nie zeichnen, ich lerns gerade so Was soll falsch sein?
rück raus mit der Sprache.

Hätte dann was um es mal einem der Dozenten unter die Nase zu reiben.

Moggel von der Javaklapse :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Kann ich nicht so genau sagen, aber ich habe ja das ganze zeugs auch gelernt. Und meine Erfahrungen sind, dass es nur zu 25% oder weniger warscheinlich ist, dass der Sch*eiß funktioniert.

Jetzt mal Sachlicher. Ich finde es wesentlich sauberer, wenn es zum Zeichnen eine Extra-Klasse oder wenigstens Methode gibt.
Außerdem verhält sich Java (zumindest bis 1.3.1) manchmal sehr seltsam, was das repaint angeht.


----------



## moggel (11. September 2008)

Hmmmm, mal ganz ehrlich, damit kann ich aber nicht punkten, denn damit kann ich nichts anfangen. Bis jetzt hat alles geklappt. Wir haben hier java 1.6.

Wie machst du denn das mir ja2d, damit du es aufrufen kannst?

Megafreu, ist bald Schluß für heute, und morgen noch ein Tag dann ist Wochenende.

moggel;-)


----------



## hammet (11. September 2008)

Also wenn etwas tsändig wiedergezeichnet werden soll, kommt es in die paint-Methode. ABER besser finde ich noch die paintComponent (was man ja ned immer benutzen kann).


Den Cast seh ich aufn ersten Blick ^^


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Na ja, ich hole mir das Graphics-Objekt der Componente, auf der ich Zeichnen will, konvertiere sie in ein Graphics2D Objekt und führe auf/mit diesem Objekt alle meine Zeichenoperrationen aus.

@hammet
Ich sagte ja: "außer es ist unumgänglich"


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. September 2008)

Guten Abend ;D
Grade frisch gezahnarztet^^


----------



## Matze (11. September 2008)

Also Mädels, ich verabschiede mich für heute.

PeaZz out!


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Das Ende der Woche ist nahe... doch zunächst, lasst uns den Berg der Mittagaspause erklimmen


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2008)

Guten Morgen. Ich hoffe eurer ist gut, denn meiner ist es nicht. Bin heute früh aufgewacht und hatte direkt mal Nasenbluten und als ich aufgestanden bin auch noch Schwindelgefühle. Jetzt gehts einigermaßen, aber ich freu mich schon auf mein Bett....


----------



## moggel (12. September 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits,
wieder hat es der Herrgott einmal Freitag werden zu lassen ;-). Danket dem Herren!
Hoffe alle sind wohlauf, schreib nachher ne Klausur(bibberbibber) 
Hab mal feste gebetet um die Hilfe des heiligen Starkstromkabels zu erlangen.

Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

@Ex1tus
? wow, was hast du denn gestern Abend getrieben?

@moggle
Viel Glück bei deiner Klaususr, auch wenn du sie (noch) ohne dein Kabel schreiben musst  ^^


Ich hab gestern Abend zu ersten Mal Air-Hooky gespielt ... verdammt geil!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> ? wow, was hast du denn gestern Abend getrieben?



Garnichts...Ich bin sogar ein bißchen eher ins Bett.


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

Zu viel Schlaf ist eben ungesund


----------



## sight011 (12. September 2008)

Den Berg der Mittagspause erklimmen? Ich bin Hitchhiker, nimm mich mit


----------



## hammet (12. September 2008)

Morgen ihr Menschen!


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hithchhiker


Was auch immer das ist , wir können doch einen Verbündeten... nein, ein Mitglied unserer anti-Mainzelmännchenbewegung nicht zurück im Tal des schlafgepeinigten ewiegen Arbeitmorgens lassen...  
Wie Philosophisch heute wieder ^^

@hammet
Und du bist keiner?


----------



## hammet (12. September 2008)

DIe Frage ist leider nicht so leicht zu beantworten


----------



## Nugorra (12. September 2008)

hmm meinteste nicht Hitchhiker? 
im bezug auf The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy in Deutschland auch bekannt unter dem Titel Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis?

Wenn ja hab ich nur eine sache:es sind noch 254 Tage bis es wieder soweit ist ^^


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

Kenn das Buch nicht.
Erklähr mal bitte, was er damit meint.


----------



## sight011 (12. September 2008)

Kommt auch in irgendeiner Text-Passage von Method Man vor!


----------



## Nugorra (12. September 2008)

hmm die Ausrede "ist nicht so leicht zu erklären" find ich gut ^^

Warte bis zum 25 Mai und wenne an dem Tag irgendeinen mitten inner Stadt mit nem Handtuch siehst frag den der weiß das ^^


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Kommt auch in irgendeiner Text-Passage von Method Man vor!



Ähm, was jetzt? Hitchhiker oder meine "philosophische" Auslegung von "Zeit für die Mittagspause"?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2008)

Das Buch könnte ich auch mal wieder lesen.


----------



## Nugorra (12. September 2008)

Teil 3 lese ich momentan in der Pause^^
(mal wieder^^)


----------



## moggel (12. September 2008)

Mahlzeit,

nu bin ich aber fertig. Sch...eiß auf die Stromleitung, die hat auch nicht viel genutzt. 
Ich weiß warum ich java hasse. Klassen Methoden und Objekte, das ist doch keine vernünftige Programmierung mehr.

Heul, schnief moggel(dem Wahnsinn nahe)


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß warum ich java hasse. Klassen Methoden und Objekte, das ist doch keine vernünftige Programmierung mehr.


XD XD XD
DU klingst, als hättest du 50 Jahre lang vorher nur strukturiert Programmiert.
Wenn es dich tröstet, ich hab mich am Anfang auch oft geärgert. Aber später wirst du die Objektorientierung schon zu schätzen wissen 
Das Problem dabei ist nämlich, dass man es nicht wircklich erklähren kann, mann muss es halt irgendwann verstehne ;-)


----------



## hammet (12. September 2008)

Moggel = Cobol 


Naja ich hab nmich ned drüber geärgert, weil ich schon früher schreibfaul war, deswegen war es relativ einfach auf oop zu wechseln.


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Moggel = Cobol


Achso... das erklärt natürlich einigens -.^  
Tja, das ist das gute. Irgendwann kann man sich aus teilen seiner alten Projekte ganz leicht ein neues machen ^^


----------



## regurge (12. September 2008)

heute ist Freitag und ich bin schon in WE-Stimmung. Muss noch 20 min im Büro auf ne Bestätigung warten bevor ich heim kann. Mir ists grad so fad das ich durch sinnloses rumgoogeln irgendwie hier im Forum gelandet bin und mir eingefallen ist .. ahh da hab ich ja einen Account .. nun ja ... weitere 3 Minuten rumgebracht


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2008)

Entweder unterhälst du dich jetzt ein bißchen mit uns, oder meine Langeweiletipps an dich wären: http://www.ruthe.de und http://www.nichtlustig.de


----------



## sight011 (12. September 2008)

Ihr seid ja immer noch hier?!  Ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der noch arbeitet!


----------



## moggel (12. September 2008)

@ matze: ich hab vorher 35 Jahre anders Programmiert *grins*. da hast Du noch in Abrahams Wurschtkessel gesessen, da hab ich schon 80/80 Schaltungen gesteckt um Lochkarten zu addieren, danach hab ich binär Programmiert auf Lochstreifen und Lochkarten, dann Assembler gelernt und schließlich mit Hochsprachen wie pl1 und Cobol gearabeitet. die letzten 20 Jahre nur noch Cobol gemacht. ^^


Also mehr Respekt ----- Ja

Gruß moggel(amrandedeswahnsinns) ;-)


----------



## hammet (12. September 2008)

Armer moggel  Bring mir mal Assembler bei wenn du das kannst


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

@sight
Jaha, es gibt noch mehr fleisige Menschen hier 
Wo bleibt denn das Update? Es gibt noch mehr als nur Astromechdruiden der Klasse 2, die modeliert werden wollen 

@moggle
Das war nicht respektlos gemeint. Ich weiß bloß, dass man sich mit der Objektorientierung nur sehr schwer anfreunden kann, wenn man vorher strukturiert Programmiert hat. Und in deinem Fall waren es mehr als 2 Jahre strukturierte. Tja und deshalb meine Aussage bezüglich Cobold. Respekt dass du es kannst


----------



## Matze (12. September 2008)

Ich verdrück mich dann mal ins Wochenende.

PeaZz out!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. September 2008)

Ciao, ich werde hier noch eine halbe Stunde verbringen.


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

*Brumm, Grummel, Nörgel!*
(Übersetzung: PeaZz in!)

Schon hell? Sch*** Wecker Fuc* Montag
(Übersetzung: Schönen guten Morgen. Wie geht es euch heute. Auf in eine neue Woche)


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Guten Morgen Matze. Mir geht es gut. Danke der Nachfrage. Wie geht es dir?


----------



## moggel (15. September 2008)

Gäääääääääääääääääääääähn, 
Guten Morgäääääääääääähn.

Na alles wieder fit? Na dann habt mal einen schönen start in die Woche. Ist ja cooles Wetter zum lernen, so machts Spaß. Bis Später.

Moggel


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Hmm, wie soll ich es ausdrücken... wisst ihr wie es sich anfühlt von einem Bulldozer überrollt zu werden? Nein? Ich auch nicht, aber viel schlimmer würde es nicht werden.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Ach so einen Montag hast du erwischt. Ich bin einigermaßen fit. Aber wie quietschfidel hier schon wieder einige rumrennen...


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie quietschfidel hier schon wieder einige rumrennen...



Na ja, die waren ja wohl nicht mit mir am Freitag unterwegs... oder am Samstag... oder gestern -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Mich wunderts eigentlich das es mir so gut geht. Samstag fortgehen und am Sonntag früh aufstehen weil man der kleinen Schwester versprochen hat beim Fußball zu zuschauen, ist normalerweise kein Rezept für einen ausgeschlafenen Montag.


----------



## sight011 (15. September 2008)

Morgen allerseits! Na Matze das klingt ja als wärst du ausgiebig feiern gewesen!


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Warscheinlich, würde zumindest die Magenkrämpfe erklähren :suspekt:
und was heist hier "gewesen"? Das finale ist erst heute Abend


----------



## sight011 (15. September 2008)

So lobe ich mir das!! Party feiern ist doch immernoch das Beste Ich muss auch mal wieder ... Freundin streßt ab, sprich ich muss mich abreagieren!!;-)


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Komm doch mit 
Oh man, ich glaub ich brauch heute Abend jemanden, der mich bremst -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Bist du so gut drauf?


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Naja, das du nach 3 Tagen feiern am 4. noch einen brauchst der dich bremst.


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Achso.
Natürlich, muss sein  Immerhin will ich doch am ersten Berufsschultag nicht schon schlafen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Keine Gnade .


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Nicht umsonst war mein Motto gestern: "2. Mai - es ist nicht vorbei!" ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Achso, du hast Schule ...Na dann....Ich hab erst wieder Anfang Oktober .


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Ja, ich hab Schule... aber erst ab morgen, grad bin ich doch auf der Arbeit -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Achso, was weiß denn ich....


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Erst ab morgen, da ja morgen erst die "Ferien" vorbei sind.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Die Ferien waren schon toll....:suspekt:


----------



## moggel (15. September 2008)

achja ...... *träum*

Ferien waren schon gut. 

@matze, man, hast du Probleme, WEICHEI, in deinem Alter war ich garnicht im bet übers Wochende und war trotzdem Montags fit in der Lehre. Hilft Dir dein Kabel auch nicht viel, was? 

moggel(der javahasser)


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Ferien... das waren Zeiten...

@moggel
Ich wollte halt mal testen, ob ich ein Wochenende ohne meine Hochspannungsleitung auskommen kann... nein!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Hehe, schöner Konter.


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

He he, danke. Ich kann doch nicht zulassen, dass jemand schlechte Dinge über unsere Götter sagt ^^ :suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## moggel (15. September 2008)

Mahlzeit, werd mal kurz was einschmeißen, hab tierischen Kohldampf.
moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

Ich wollte Mittag was tolles essen und hab gemerkt das bei mir Nahrungsmitteltechnisch nicht viel los ist. Naja, Müsli mit Nüssen umhüllt mit Schokolade -.-


----------



## moggel (15. September 2008)

Hi Leute, bin wieder da. 
Heute lass ich es easy angehen, meine Motivation ist heute nichtmal bei 50 %. ;-)

Hab ja keine Starkstromleitung wie matze, nur nen 3 Voltkabel.

Gruß moggel(hasse Java immernoch)


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2008)

3V? Was machste denn damit? Heftest es an deine Brust damit du einen kleinen Schock kriegst wenn du einschläfst und dein Kopf auf die Brust sinkt?


----------



## moggel (15. September 2008)

Na zu mehr hats bei mir und meinen Gebeten anscheinend nicht gereicht. *schnieeff*

Aber dafür mach ich jetzt Feierabend, ich hab für heut die Schnauze voll.

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend, bis morgen in aller frische.

gruß moggel(der "wermitdemjavakämpftmen")


----------



## Matze (15. September 2008)

Ich muss jetzt noch was fertig stellen, darum Verabschiede ich mich schon mal.

PeaZz out!


----------



## moggel (16. September 2008)

Mahlzeit miteinander,

hatte heute leider schon einiges zu tun. Hoffe ihr genießt den Tag. ;-)

moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2008)

Mahlzeit. Naja, Matze ist ja inner Schule...


----------



## moggel (17. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

MIttwoch, mitter der Woche ist erreicht. ;-) Und ich bin noch am Leben mit meinem Kampf mit Java. Heute hab ich nochmal ne Klausur.

Aber das Buch ist heute erlaubt, da hab ich nicht so viel Bammel. *schweißabwisch*

Gruß moggel


----------



## yellowspam (17. September 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem bewölkten Wien.

Ich habe heute genau 3 Stunden geschlafen.
Gestern 12.00 Uhr ging einer unserer wichtigsten Server ein, um 16.45 haben wir durch einen Kunden erfahren dass der Server eingegangen ist. Wir haben bis 22 Uhr Festplatten geprüft und daten kopiert. Bin um 2 schlafen gegangen und um 5 wieder aufgestanden um zur Arbeit zu fahren..Lustig -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2008)

Morgen.

Das glaub ich...aber bei 3 Stunden ist man normalerweise noch einigermaßen fit, da man noch nicht in die Tiefschlafphase gefallen ist.


----------



## moggel (17. September 2008)

Mahlzeit,

Klausur glaube ich ganz gut gemeistert. Hab da mal ne frage, falls sich eine von euch gut mit html auskennt. gibt es die Möglichkeit folgende Zeile aufzurufen:

myjava.html myjava.class

wobei dann das myjava.class in der Zeile <applet> stehen müsste. Hintergrund ist der, das ich sonst für jedes kleinste javaprg ein eigenes html machen müßte.

gruß moggel(dersichmitjavaanfreundet);-)

ps: hab keine ahnung von html. Aber bei Batches gibts ja auch %1 und so weiter als Platzhalter.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2008)

Ne Klausur und plötzlich magst du Java? Bist du das wirklich moggel? Oder hat Matze deinen Acc gehackt?


----------



## moggel (17. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

@ Ex1tus:  Nö ich mag Java noch nciht, aber ich freunde mich mal damit an, denn es ist einfach gut gelaufen. Hab plötzlich fast alles aus meinem Gehirn rausholen können. Aber es war auch eine relativ einfache Klausur, 6 kleine Prggis machen. 

Achja nochwas, hab sights Bild gesehen, so schauts echt geil aus. supi.

gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2008)

Den Publikumsbonus hat sight auf jeden, aber ob er damit auch die Jury überzeugen kann?  Sie sehen es nach einer kurzen Unterbrechung...


----------



## sight011 (17. September 2008)

hey, toll wenn es euch gefällt! 

... ich habe versucht etwas lustiges zu gestalten was sich in die Köpfe einbrennt, was jeder kennt und womit jeder was anfangen kann! 
- Ach ja lustig sollte es schon auch sein


----------



## moggel (18. September 2008)

Guten Morgen, aus dem sonnigen München, ja Leute Ihr habt richtig gelesen, mir scheint die Sonne auf den Monitor. Ach das Leben könnte soooooooooooo schön sein, Freunde von mir sind heute morgen um ca. 6 nach Hurghada geflogen, 3 Wochen zum Tauchen. *traurigschau* wäre auch gerne nochmal mit. 

Naja, nun mach ich mal weiter mit Java anstatt vom tauchen zu träumen. 

gruß moggel


----------



## moggel (18. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ist ja ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen beim Grafikcontest. Hab auch mal meine Stimme abgegeben.

gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2008)

Ich weiß garnicht ob der Publikumsvote überhaupt mit reinzählt...Die Jury dürfte am Sonntag den/die Sieger bekannt geben.


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2008)

... soweit ich das jetzt in Erinnerung habe - Bedanke ich mich aber ganz herzlich! moogle


----------



## moggel (18. September 2008)

Na ich Denke, das wird schon ein bisserl einen Einfluß haben. Aber ist ja auch egal, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung.

moggel


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2008)

da weiß irgendwie keiner so wirklich bescheid -Aber cool wäre ja wenn die Abstimmung des Volkes *wenigstens zu einem Bruchteil* mit gewertet wird!  So wie in der echten Demokratie ... 

EDIT


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2008)

Nein, das wär voll blöd ^^.


----------



## ink (18. September 2008)

Zerbrecht euch nicht die Köpfe, ihr seht es ja 
Desweiteren bin ich nicht befugt mehr Infos rauszugeben


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2008)

Ich hab Geduld....weil ich eh weiß das ich gewinn ^^...*hust*


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2008)

haha Ex1tus  Ich hab ja noch meine stimme vielleicht gebe ich sie dann dir 


nesk  komm Rück raus mit der Sprache!! 



EDIT darfst du überhaupt mit voten? Du nimmst doch selber Teil?


----------



## ink (18. September 2008)

Ich darf nicht voten, mache ich auch nicht.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2008)

Komisch, ich hatte hier im Forum gerade eine andere Schriftart....


----------



## moggel (18. September 2008)

Mahlzeit, 

werd jetzt mal ne Stunde spazieren gehen und was Essen. man, mir dröhnt der Kopf, ich kapier das immer erst wenn ichs 3mal oder mehr gelesen hab, oder wenn ichs selber ausprobiere. also manchmal haben die eine so hochgestochene Schreibweise in Javabüchern, das man meint, man sei vollkomen verblödet, weil man die hälfte der Erklärungen nicht versteht.

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach schon zu alt für so was neumodisches :suspekt:;-)
gruß bis später 
moggel


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2008)

Wie alt biste denn Moogle? Das du schon Spaziergänge im Park machst? Musst du nicht arbeiten oder bist du schon in der Rente ?


----------



## moggel (18. September 2008)

@sight: bin in einer Weiterbildungsmaßnahme, da meine Firma am 31.3.2008 dichtgemacht hat. Und zum Alter, bin 58 1/2. Und arbeiten will ich auch nicht mehr ;-). Aufhören mit Arbeit kann ich erst 2010.

Ansonsten allen einen schönen Nachmittag. München meldet schönes Wetter. Bis später

Gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Und arbeiten will ich auch nicht mehr ;-)



Und da sagt man immer die Jugend und die ältere Generation hat nichts gemeinsam.


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2008)

Cool! Du bist schon 58?!  Dann hast du bestimmt schon eine Menge erlebt!  oder?


----------



## Matze (18. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Hallo Freunde der Sonne. Wollte bloß mal schnell paar Grüße aus der Berufsschule da lassen
...
ok, Glück gehabt... der Thread steht noch 

Bis wann hab ich denn Zeit den Contest-Sieger zu wählen? Kann mich zwischen 2 nicht entscheiden.

@sight
Wie schauts aus? Hast du wieder Zeit, damit wir den Song durchbringen können?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2008)

Huhu!

Das Voting wird eh nicht viel ausmachen . (hoff ich mal ^^)


----------



## moggel (18. September 2008)

@sight:Na wenn Du EDV-Geschichte meinst, dann schon. 
Ansonsten bestimmt auch ein bisserl mehr als Du, waren damals bessere Zeiten als heut.

moggel(grad mitgrid und constrains zu arbeiten lernt)


----------



## moggel (18. September 2008)

So Leute,

einermeinerunser packt sein Zeug jetzt zusammen und haut ab nach Hause. Wüsche allen einen schönen Abend, bis morgen in der Früh.

Gruß moggel:suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2008)

Tschüssi... Ich bleib noch ein bißchen.


----------



## yellowspam (19. September 2008)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen asu dem Bewölkten Wien!

Jipieee, FREITAG!

Bis 14 Uhr hakeln und dann von 17-21 Uhr training, dann von 21-22.38 aufn Zug warten und von 22.38-0100 Uhr Zugfahren. So ein Freitag ist imm erein tolles erlebniss xD 

Und was mach tIhr an Freitagen so, außer vorglühen für den Samstag? ^^


----------



## moggel (19. September 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

wünsche einen schönen Start in den Freitag. Bei mir ist heute ab Mittag Schluss. *megafreu*

bis später 

moggel


----------



## ink (19. September 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Und was mach tIhr an Freitagen so, außer vorglühen für den Samstag? ^^


Also ich für meinen Teil fahre gleich 3Std mit der Bahn um in einem Kaff einen
Workshop zu geben. Wird sicher funny 
Danach werde ich mich besinnungslos betrinken um dann den Samstag und Sonntag durchzuhalten. ^^

mfg


----------



## moggel (19. September 2008)

@nesk: Was gibste denn fürn Workshop, das du danach so fertig bist?



Gruß moggel


----------



## ink (19. September 2008)

hehe
Es ist n 3 Tages-Graffiti-Workshop mit Kids bis 16 Jahren. 

So, bin dann mal wech.
Wünsche ein angenehmstes Wochenende.


----------



## sight011 (19. September 2008)

hehe nesk du armer!  -Aber du machst das schon! 

Wie geht es dem Rest?


----------



## Alleno (19. September 2008)

Soooo, ich schließe mich nun auch mal an...hab Langeweile...wer beschäftigt mich


----------



## moggel (19. September 2008)

@blackwoman: tztztz, wer neu hier ist, beschäftigt erst mal alle anderen *schmunzel* :suspekt:  Is ja nur damit du weißt wie es hier läuft. Ansonsten erstmal "willkommen im Club"

Weiß jemand wie lange Matze noch Schule hat, er geht doch sehr ab hier. alles etwas traurig ohne Starkstrom. :suspekt:;-)


----------



## Alleno (19. September 2008)

Danke  Ich halte mich aber ungern an "Spielregeln"    außerdem weiß ich ja auch nicht, womit ihr beschäftigt werden wollt. Mir ist doch selbst grad langweilig hehe

Schlagt was vor


----------



## sight011 (19. September 2008)

Matze ? Wer ist Matze ? ...


----------



## sight011 (19. September 2008)

*Langeweile*

Eher die Revolutionärin, hä?


----------



## Alleno (19. September 2008)

wenn du es so nennen magst hehe. Rebellin klingt aber besser hrhr :suspekt:

mit was für nem Schlagwort würdet ihr euch denn beschreiben?


----------



## moggel (19. September 2008)

Servus sight, auch mal wieder da? 
Wann is die Entscheidung? Hast ja gute Chancen. Noch 1 1/2 Stunden lernen, dann ist Feierabend für diese Woche. *gröööööööööööööööööööööhlundabtanz*. 
Wies´nzeit ^^

Gruß moggel



Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> mit was für nem Schlagwort würdet ihr euch denn beschreiben?




Einfach mit der Beschreibung -> MOGGEL

;-)

moggel ist wie schlumpfen *hehehehehe*


----------



## Alleno (19. September 2008)

Was genau ist ein moggel?

Also nach dem, was bei dir untern steht, ist es wie schlumpfen. Bei schlumpfen fällt mir aber nur schlumpfing ein und ich glaube, DAS hast du nicht gemeint


----------



## moggel (19. September 2008)

Einen moggel kann man nicht beschreiben, man lebt das einfach 

So Leute, ich wünsch mal ein schönes Wochenende. Wir schreiben uns Montags wieder.

Gruß moggel(fängtwiederJavaanzuhassen) :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (19. September 2008)

I am a Warrior!! ;-)

Servus, (hab ja auch mal in Munich gewohnt)
Jo chancen stehen nicht schlecht!   Danke Danke ...


----------



## Alleno (21. September 2008)

Sooo, wie war bzw. ist denn euer Wochenende so? 
Wart ihr aufm Oktoberfest? Oder was habt ihr sonst so getrieben

schönes Restwochenende noch! 
Ciao Annika


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (21. September 2008)

Moin moin ihr Mützen ;D
Auch schon wach? ^^


----------



## Alleno (21. September 2008)

"Auch" schon wach ist gut 

Ich sehe grad... noch ein NRWler hehe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (21. September 2008)

Immer doch 
Und alles fit?


----------



## Alleno (21. September 2008)

Klar, alles bestens und selbst?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (21. September 2008)

Muss ja, muss ja.
Sind ja bald Ferien


----------



## sight011 (21. September 2008)

Na Weasel wie war die Demo  

Wochenende war ganz gut war auf ner brasilianschen Nacht, mit einer anschließenden Schlägerei (dummerweise), ich konnte aber halt nicht zu sehen wie so ein paar Ausländer so nen kleinen Typen zusammenschlagen wollten! Diese Idioten

Ich hasse sowas ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (21. September 2008)

Konnte net hin :'( Vadder hats verboten :'( :'(

DIe Berichte im Fernsehn waren so toll...


----------



## Alleno (22. September 2008)

Was für ne Demo?


sight011 der Retter in der Nacht!


----------



## moggel (22. September 2008)

Servus und guten Morgen,

der Montag fängt ja schonmal gut an. Erst hat der Zug schon mal 30 min Verspätung und davon regnet es auch noch die letzten 10 min.  Meinerunsereiner hat natürlich keinen Regenschirm mit. Achja und das Wochenende war auch nicht so dolle, hab ein wenig Java gelernt.

So nun erstmal was frühstücken und danach mal schauen was heute angesagt ist.

Gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (22. September 2008)

Morgen. Dieser Montag ist echt einer der schlechteren. Ich hab heute früh in den Spiegel geguckt und hab mir gedacht, was macht denn der Zombie in deinem Bad...


----------



## Alleno (22. September 2008)

Moin moin zusamm,

also bei mir war´s auch nicht viel besser. 
War bis 6 Uhr morgens wach, weil ich ne dringende Arbeit erledigen musste, konnte dann einfach nicht einpennen und wurde heute früh durch Lärm geweckt  .
UND DAS ist ganz schlimm, wenn man von Natur aus eh schon ein Morgenmuffel ist

Der Tag kann nur besser werden


----------



## moggel (22. September 2008)

Mahlzeit, 

sch....tag heute. Jetzt niese ich auch noch andauernd. Na das kann ja heiter werden und mit java hab ich auch grad wieder mal ein tief. Da denkste nu aber, das haste kapiert, aber dem ist dann in der praxis nicht so.

Naja, kann ja nur noch besser werden.

Bis später 
moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (22. September 2008)

Denk ich mir auch die ganze Zeit . Irgendwie fühle ich mich auch geschwächt, so als würde sich eine Krankheit anbahnen. Ich glaub, ich leg mich dann erstmal mit einem Tee und einem Buch ins Bett.....


----------



## ink (22. September 2008)

Moinsen
Was besagt dein Kommentar im Contestthread Ex1tus?

Es kann immer schlimmer werden


----------



## Ex1tus (22. September 2008)

Das sich mein Bild im Mittelfeld befindet, und da es mit Schulnoten bewertet wird und ich dank Faulheit auch ein mittelmäßiger Schüler war, hat es mich an die Schule erinnert.


----------



## MiMi (22. September 2008)

hi ho  
Da bin ich mal wieder  Und ich muss mir direkt erstma wieder den kompletten Text löschen den ich eben geschrieben hatte, weil ich das mit der Rechtschreibung hier vergessen hatte ^^

Wie gehts euch denn so? Cool das es den Thread immer noch gibt

ps: Weiss einer von euch was nen Mud board is (ka wie mand as schreibt daher kann ichs schlecht suchen) ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (22. September 2008)

MiMi. Schaust auch mal wieder vorbei *freu*. Ja, den Thread gibts noch, Matze und ich halten hier schon ewig die Stellung .


----------



## MiMi (22. September 2008)

Joa wenn man den ganzen Tag zuhause arbeiten darf, wird einem net so langweilig ^^ Dann schaut man nebenbei nen Film, geht ins Browsergame holt sich was zu essen, ... etc


----------



## Ex1tus (22. September 2008)

Ach, wirklich langweilig ist mir hier selten....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. September 2008)

Guten Abend ihr gelangweilten ;D
Ach ja Schule war heute sehr genial 
1.frei
2.Latein
3.Vertretung
4.Vertretung
5.Vertretung
6.frei

Da geht man doch gerne in die Schule =)


----------



## ArtificialPro (22. September 2008)

GW, wieso warste denn überhaupt da? ^^

Zum glück kann ich nicht so rum jammern wie ihr meisten ^^ Hab im mom nur Theaterproben und sonst keine Schule


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. September 2008)

Musste hin... Aber pff^^


----------



## sight011 (22. September 2008)

Ist das Theater immernoch nich fertig?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. September 2008)

Hiho Sight ;D
Alles fit?


----------



## sight011 (22. September 2008)

Wenn ich ja schreiben würde, würdeich lügen, aer geht schon wieder ganz gut ... "den Umständen entsprechend"


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. September 2008)

Solang es den Umständen entsprechend gut ist ;D


----------



## sight011 (22. September 2008)

Was also heißt das es nich besonders gut ist !

Naja hauptsache die Gerechtigkeit siegt!!


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

Ich hatte den gestriegen Tag als -ZENSIERT- betitelt, ABER der Tag heute ist grade mal 1 Stunde und 30 Minuten alt und er ist einfach beschissen 

mehr wollte ich garnicht loswerden hehe

achja und auf deine private Nachricht gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein... fühlst dich sowieso angesprochen hehe


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

hab ich dir eine private Nachricht geschrieben? Wenn ja weiß ich nichts mehr davon men Leben besteht nur noch aus Amnesie 


ne Scherz* was ist denn so schlimm Bwoman


EDIT Haha wer aus einer Stadt kommt die "Willich" heißt dem müsste manrein theoretish auch ne pn schicken!   Aber wir sind ja Gentleman! 



EDIT 2 Man sind alle Menschen auf der Welt tot? War jetzt ja 2 Tage nicht draußen, vielleicht habe ich ja nen Firesale verpasst! Normalerweise wäre doch jetzt hier schonmal jemand online gewesen  --


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Ne Spaß und Verschwörunstheorien beiseite - Wo seids ihr? 


Ich willwieder zur Arbeit! mir ist zum erstenmal im Leben langweilig ...


----------



## Dorschty (23. September 2008)

Wie, du bist zu Hause und dir ist langweilig oder wie!? 
Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?! ^^


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

Haha guten Morgen!

So lieber sight011 oder soll ich lieber Gentelman sagen hehe
Woraus besteht dein Amnesie und warum warst du schon 2 Tage nicht mehr draußen? Hast du irgendeine ansteckende Krankheit  ?

Achja und danke, dass du trotzem auf den Stadtnamen rumgeritten bist  war ja zu erwarten. Einige dieser Sprüche kann ich sogar schon auswendig :suspekt:
Kann halt nicht jeder so nen tollen Städtenamen haben  

und mehr "willich" nicht sagen ....


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Es gibt Überlebende 

... hmm für mich ist das n Widerspruch, wenn man ans Bett gefesselt ist, ... im metaphorischen Sinne!


----------



## Dorschty (23. September 2008)

Ok, ich wusste nicht das du krank bist! ;-) Dann isses echt langweilig! 
Können wir dich irgendwie aufheitern, bzw. unterhalten?


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

fassen wir mal zusammen:

Du hast ne Amnesie, reitest auf willich rum und bist ans Bett gefesselt...kommt sonst noch was dazu


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Guten Tag ;D
Jetzt sind schon fast wieder Ferien


----------



## Dorschty (23. September 2008)

Ist hier jetzt schon wieder tote Hose?!


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

@ Blackwoman viel nicht!  


@ all kann mir jemand etwas über kinetische Energie erzählen?


EDIT ... Blackwoman  ich erzähl es dir per PN  (würde mich ja mal echt interessierenwer dir da was geschrieben hat? )


----------



## moggel (23. September 2008)

Servus und Mahlzeit,

der Dienstag begann mal wieder so wie der Montag, nämlich im Chaos. Heute morgen mal wieder verschlafen, wegen Stromausfall. 
Dann läuft mein Javaprog nicht. Was fürn Sch...Tag. ;-) Trotzdem ist ein leises Lächeln bei mir vorhanden, denn ich schaffe JAVA noch. 
Hey sight, wann ist der Contestentscheid da?

Und die anderen hinsetzen und weitermachen 

Gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

@sight: wenn dir langweilig ist, dann mach doch beim INEB mit.

edit: @ moggel: Der Contestentscheid ist schon da. sight ist 4ter.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

... wenn ich gfxhändchen glauben darf bin ich 3ter


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

Dann bin ich ja 4ter , yeah .


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

hehe... mi ist der platz bzw. die platzierung eigentlich egal! Ich habe sovieldazu gelernt und weiß jetzt das man beim rendern mit v-ray ganz schön aufpassen muss, was so die Renderzeiten angeht


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

Vielleicht sagt ja der erste oder einer der zweiten ja auch noch das ihm die Platzierung egal ist, dann rutsch ich auf und bekomm einen Gutschein ^^.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

ich glaube nicht das der failure nesk oder arti das machen!  aber vielleicht schneidest ja beim nächsten contest ne spur besser ab! 


ich glaube mir geht es langsam schon wieder besser  leichte kopfschmerzen und ne dicke lippe sind aber immernoch da! -HAtte hier jemand schonmal ein Gehirnerschütterung das er sagen kann wieviel Tage sowas dauert bis man wieder genesen ist?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

Das hängt, glaube ich, auch davon ab, wie schwer die Gehirnerschütterung ist...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

So da bin ich wieder ;D
War dem Wetter entsprechend ne Badehose kaufen xD Wenn ich jetzt nach draußen gehe, kann es regnen wie es will... Ich bin gewappnet


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

Bei schönem Wetter draußen im Wasser plantschen kann ja jeder .


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Und ich bin eben was anders... x)
Ne Spaß... Morgen gehts ins Schwimmbad  Keine Schule rockt xD


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

Ich hab im Moment auch keine Schule........


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Morgen ist ausnahme... aber dannach noch 2 Tage  
Wieso hast du nicht?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

Bin im Betrieb, meine Berufsblockschule fängt erst wieder im Oktober an .


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Sind schon Herbstferien?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Ab nächster Woche sind in NRW Ferien =)
Aber dann werd ich mich auch was für Schule ransetzten nicht nur rumgammeln x)
Hab heute Mathe geschrieben... Der Lehrer wahr wohl etwas verplant xD Als Thema waren Wurzeln und Potenzen... Und der hat einfach noch nen bissel Potenzrechnung dazu gepackt... geht ja... Aber DANN: Wir sollten die Frequenzen von einer Gitarre ausrechnen Oo was geht?


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Das Spektrum? Oder wie die Frequenz das macht soweit noch keinen Sinn Wiesel?


In welcher Klasse warst du nochmal 10te ne?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Jo 10... Aber da stand Frequenz xD
Hab einfach mal versucht was halbwegs logisches zu kleistern... war ja nur Zusatzaufgabe =)


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Was hast du denn dann anschließend ausgerechnet? Bzw. stand in der Aufgabenstellung nur das du die Frequenz errechnen solltest? Da müssten doch noch irgendwelche Werte gestanden haben?! Oder?...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Da stand der Wert von der F-Saite und ne Rechnung wie man darauf kommt. Den Rest musste man sich selbst denken.
Naja mal sehn wie die Arbeit wird =) Hab aber allgemein nen guten Gefühl dafür


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

sight011 ich warte ja immernoch 

Also ich hab momentan noch Semesterferien...aber im Oktober gehts bald wieder los


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Nur mal so ne Frage am Rande... Wieso ändert sich die Anzahl meiner Beiträge nie, wenn ich was schreibe? Oo


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

hey Grünschnabel  ich war mir nich ganz sicher ob dich das dann vom Hocker haut oder ob meine Freundin mich nicht anschließend vom Hocker haut!!  


... ok ich schreib gleichmal 

@ Öffentlichkeit was studieren Sie denn?


@ G-Wiesel sag dochmal genau woraufhin die Rechnung genau herausläuft oder sag mir mal bescheid wenn du die arbeit wieder bekommst!  Also Kammerton a' hat 440 Hz soviel ist sicher!!  Aber was solltet ihr herausbekommen mit was für iner Frequenz die F seite schwingt? Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden ... =?


EDIT @ Wiesel Weil wenn du hier im Langeweile Thread schreibst dieAnzahl derBeiträge nicht erhöht wird genauso wen ndu im Showroom Beiträge postest!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Achso okay, mit dem showroom wusste ich, mit diesem Thread nicht.
Ich geb dir dann einfach die komplette Aufgabenstellung durch, wenn ich das Heft wiederhabe. Wenn wir Glück haben noch diese Woche.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Ja, ok machen wir das so! Würde mich mal interessieren!! Also wenn das a eine Oktave höher bzw tiefer wäre würde sich die Frequenz verdoppeln bzw. halbieren. 


... man das ist voll nich mein Ding die ganze Zeit nur zu Hause rum zu sitzen, ich glaube ich kollabiere gleich!! :suspekt:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Dann versuch das Beste draus zu machen =)
Nimm Papier und Eddings und mal was ;D


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Yuhuuuuu! Der erste auf Seite 600 !! Wo ist das Konfetti und die Luftballons!!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Ne war noch Seite 599


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Yuhuuuuu! Der erste auf Seite 600 !! Wo ist das Konfetti und die Luftballons!! 

EDIT Verdammt ich habe mich verschätzt is immer noch Seite 599, wenn einem so langweilig ist wie mir freut man sich halt schon über so unbedeutende Dinge!! 

-Auch wenn es jetzt nicht geklappt hat! 

@ Weasel danke für den Tipp abe ich bin nich so der Zeichner!! 

@ Haha habt ihr euch mal den Witz von Susu Susa durchgelesen oder wie die heißt!! :suspekt:


EDIT2 jetzt gewinnt bestimmt der nächste der postet!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Jeder kann Zeichner werden ;D
SEITE 600 !!


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Haha Wiesel war wohl nix!! 

Yuhuuuuu! Der erste auf Seite 600 !! Wo ist das Konfetti und die Luftballons!! 


 Yuhuuuu Yuhuuu!! Ich bin es wirklich  :suspekt:


EDIT Es ist zwar hammer erbärmlich sich darüber zu freuen! Aber ihr habt es nicht geschafft 

EDIT 2 Oh mein Gott ich glaube der Schlag auf meinen Kopf hat echt ne Menge zerstört!!  ... ich verhalte mich schon fast so erbärmlich wie wow-Spieler!!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

*Konfetti werf, Luftballoons aufblas und an alle verteil*
Bekommst auch nen Bonbon =)


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

Glückwunsch:suspekt:

ich studiere Soziale Arbeit an der Uni Essen....im Oktober geht das 2te Semester los.

@sight001
ohhh okay verstehe  brauchst aber keine Angst haben, ich kann mich benehmen. Ist ja nur ne PN gewesen


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

mal ne Frage was machst du da eigentlich auf deinem Bild/Avatar!*? 


Danke für den Glückwunsch, ... äh das habe ich mir natürlich auch retlich verdient!** 

Obwohl der Beifall gebührt auch all den Anderen !!

Soziale Arbeit - Ohaa ... scheint noch was anderes zu sein als Sozial Pädagogik --> Hat meine Schwester studiert!  und macht das Spaß, was stellt man anschließend mit dem Studium an!? 

Das mit dem benehmen werden wir ja hier noch sehen!;-]


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. September 2008)

Ach Sight, biste Blind? Sieht man doch das sie ein überdimensionales Teelicht austrinkt xD ^^

Ihr seid auch fertig, sich über die 600. Seite zu freuen  Ne, bald 9000 Beiträge xD

Und heißt das nicht "redlich" ?! ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Ach die 9000 hat man doch schnell ;D


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

ArtificialPro hat Recht. Das ist ne Lampe (Teelicht stimmt nicht ganz). Das Bild entstand spontan...keine Ahnung was ich mir dabei gedacht hab ...muss immer alles einen Sinn haben?! 

Ist deine Schwester denn schon fertig? Was macht die jetzt beruflich?
Sozialpädagogik nennt man jetzt Soziale Arbeit. Durch den Bachelor wird ja alles umgestellt. Weiß aber noch nicht genau in welchem Bereich ich später mal arbeiten möchte. Hab ja aber noch Zeit hehe. Hab grade mein Praktikum in der Psychatrie hinter mir. War echt interessant


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. September 2008)

Ab 1 Promille muss nichts mehr einen Sinn ergeben  kenn ich iwo her xD 

"Wie ich hab gestern 13 euro ausgegeben? Ich hatte doch har kein geld mit?!  "


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Deswegen frage ich ja! Sieht so aus als ob sie was trinkt, aber irgendwie ist da auch Licht drin! 

Feuerschlucker? 


Ach Artifical du bist doch nur neidisch, so nen Contest kann ja jeder mit etwas Anstrengung gewinnen aber die Beiträge ... hehe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Wisst ihr nicht wie gut so ne Kerze schmeckt?


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

Es ist wie gesagt keine Kerze  ich spiel dich nicht mit dem Feuer! hrhr


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Wir sind alle der Meinung, dass das ne Kerze ist!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Naja Homer hat schonmal eine getrunken, um Chili zu essen Oo
Edit: Wo ist der Beitrag von Sight hin? Hat sich in Luft aufgelöst?


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Hahaha  ne ich bin 9000senster heute muss mein Glückstag sein!! Feuerwerk und knallende Korken!!*!!**!!*!*!*  


hehe ich geb einen aus!! 

@ Wiesel Ja das war witzig!!


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

9000! Tschakaaaa!

Jawoll, so läuft das! Biff-baff-päng!


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

Wenn es ne Kerze gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich den Wachs wer weiß wo gehabt...das ist ein Glas mit kleinen Lämpchen drin. Diese sind durch ein Kabel mit einer Steckdose verbunden ;-]  sooooo ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Was ist eine Steckdose?


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

na toll wiesel!! Weil du deinen gelöscht hast ist Ex1tus jetzt der 9000ste!!' 

hehe


EDIT @ Blackwoman klingt gefährlich da pöbel ich lieber nochmal die Ausländer vom Wochenende an


----------



## Ex1tus (23. September 2008)

Ne, ich hab meinen gelöscht! Muhaha, wie teuflisch.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Ich lösche hier nichts  Nichtmal die Kerze, wenn jemand sie trinken will.


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

Ihr seid gemein


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Wir doch nicht =)
Wir sind alle gaaaanz lieb ;D


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Jetzt ist Blackwoman 9000ste! Das finde ich mal fair wiederum! 


EDIT ICh hoffe du weißt diese Geste zu schätzen!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Ich könnte einen von mir löschen um 9000er zu sein... *überleg*
Aber näää, ist nicht so wichtig


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

*Nachmacher   *

Oh man!! Wir könnten uns natürlich hineinsteigern! Aber das würde das Niveau doch schon stark runter drücken!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Niveau? Wo?
Ich seh keins ;D

EDIT: Das reimt sich ja  Mach ich nen Song draus


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. September 2008)

Ja klar, schwarze Frau ^^ Gibs doch zu, Du bist anonyme Wachsoholikerin! ^^


WTF, wieso löscht ihr eure ganzen beiträäääge


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Sooo ich verwiesel mich dann mal ;D
Bis morgen oder so =)


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. September 2008)

Schlaf gut kleines Wiesel xD


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (23. September 2008)

Pff klein... bist garantiert nicht viel größer


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. September 2008)

Wir wollen ja jetzt nicht über "Die größe" reden xD xD xD xD  würdest verlieren


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

Shordys streitet euch nicht! - SChlafenszeit!!   

hey Artifical wollen wir nicht mal alle die einen Roboter gebaut haben, hier von tutorials.de versteht sich, aufrufen mal ne Szene zu bauen wo die alle drin sind?


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. September 2008)

Ich erläuter Tatsachen    

Wie willste die alle in eine Szene quetschen oder wie? Die können sich ja gegeneinander zusammennageln und hämmern nech


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2008)

hehe ... oder so ein Video mit einer Szene in der alle Roboter in so ne kiste reinsteigen, die sich am ende schließt, die aber eigentlich für alle viel zu klein ist!  


guck dir mal die geile Skizze à la Paint an!


----------



## Alleno (23. September 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder!

Hier hat sich ja einiges getan....vorallem weil ihr schon daran denkt über die "wahre Größe" zu schreiben..lasst es bitte ok 

Achja danke, dass ich jetzt die 9000ste bin  hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mich mal über sowas freue 

Wachlalkoholikerin?
Die "schwarze" gefährliche Frau ist trocken


----------



## Dorschty (24. September 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen!



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Haha habt ihr euch mal den Witz von Susu Susa durchgelesen oder wie die heißt!! :suspekt:



Kannst du mal bitte den Link dazu posten?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2008)

Guten Morgen. Der heutige Tag ist nichtmehr ganz so schlimm, obwohl ich schon wieder von einer Kollegin belästigt wurde, die eher zum Telefon greift als ihr Gehirn einzuschalten...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. September 2008)

Guuten Tag ;D Endlich wieder zuhause =)


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2008)

Und wie wars?


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2008)

Moin Wiesel, wie war es im Schwimmbad?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. September 2008)

Yoah ganz lustig ;D
Die ganze Klasse auf einmal inne Rutsche  Aber hat Spaß gemacht xD


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2008)

Danach klingt es auch!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. September 2008)

Aber diese Idi**** vom Schwimmbad haben den Außenbereich mit den Sprungtürmen geschlossen


----------



## Alleno (24. September 2008)

Abend zusammen


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2008)

Guten Abend Fräulein!  

Gab es heute was zu erleben? Erzählt mir von eurem aufregenden Tag, während ich langweilig hier eingesperrt war!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. September 2008)

Ähm ansonsten gabs bei mir nichts Besonderes...


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. September 2008)

Du willst wissen wie mein Tag war? ^^ 12 std Schule(Theaterproben) -.- Meine Ernährung die letzten tage sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Kaffe
Kippe
Kaffe
Kaffe
Kaffe
Kippe
Kaffe 
Kippe
Kaffe
Kaffe
.......

Gesund wa? ^^

Boa, jetzt bin ich K.O.

Morgen erstma nach Hamburg und Bremen


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2008)

Waaaaas!? Seit wann rauchst du denn  Oder meinste ne ... ne ne 

Morgen Hamburg und Bremen seid ihr mit eurem Theater auf Deutschland Tournee!?  


Greetz to my man! ;-)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. September 2008)

Tzz... böser Raucher! Ganz, ganz böse!
Und was ist das überhaupt für nen Theater, dass ihr so viel dafür übt?


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. September 2008)

Was, ich rauche? Wie kommt ihr drauf  xD Ne, doch xD

Ist n ganz normales Theaterstück, bloß am 1. ist schon Aufführung und wir haben noch sehr viel zu machen.

Kla Sight, übermorgen dann New York! Ne fahr morgen zu nem "meeting" Vllt greif ich mir da n bezahlten Auftrag (3D film) ab ^^


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2008)

Na dann sieh mal zu!


----------



## Alleno (25. September 2008)

Huhuuuu meine Herren, bin wieder da 

naaa, wie war euer Abend?


----------



## yellowspam (25. September 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem bewölkten Wien.

Naja mein abend ging so..um 17Uhr aufgehört und um halb 8 Heimgekommen ^^


----------



## moggel (25. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,
einen schönen Gruß aus dem trüben München. Bin gestern krank gewesen und heute immer noch nicht ganz fit. Bin froh, wenns Wochenende kommt, zum auskurieren. Bis später



moggel


----------



## Matze (25. September 2008)

PeaZz in!

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne und schöne Grüße aus der Berufsschule.

Hmm wie ich sehe, hat sich in meiner Abwesenheit die Population diese Threads erhöht ^^

Und moggel, wie stehts jetzt zwischen dir und Java ?  ;-]


----------



## moggel (25. September 2008)

Servus Matze, schön, das Du wieder mal da bist. Bei Java und mir steht unentschieden. Manchmal liebe ich es, weils oft so geht wie c++ und dann wieder hasse ich es weils aus der Rolle fällt.

Ansonsten fühl ich mich etwas schlapp, aber wie sagt scho a alts Sprichwort: Nur die harten kommen in den Garten. :suspekt:;-)


moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Manchmal liebe ich es, weils oft so geht wie c++ und dann wieder hasse ich es weils aus der Rolle fällt.



Wär ja irgendwie sinnlos wenn es genauso wie c++ funktionieren würde....


----------



## Alleno (25. September 2008)

Morgääääähn 

...alles fit bei euch?

Aunahmsweise mal sonnige Grüße aus dem schönen NRW


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2008)

Joar, bei mir ist das Wetter nicht toll...

Bei mir ist alles fit, vor allem da heute mein letzter Arbeitstag für die Woche ist...


----------



## Alleno (25. September 2008)

War nicht morgen irgendein Feiertag? Wenn ja, dann tuts mir leid....weiß nämlich grad garnicht, was für einer


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2008)

Wüsste nicht welcher...nächste Woche Freitag ist Tag der deutschen Einheit, vielleicht hast du dich da vertan?


----------



## Alleno (25. September 2008)

Stimmt  hab mich wirklich vertan....danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Moin moin ;D
Und schon ist wieder die Schule vorbei ^^


----------



## moggel (25. September 2008)

Mahlzeit, 
Mistwetter, greißligs. Man, wo ist nur der Sommer geblieben? Hat ihn jemand gesehen?
komm mir vor wie im Winter, wird kalt. Ohne jacke kannst garnet mehr ausm Haus gehen.
War grad mal eben über die Straßn beim Bäcker, scho wars kalt.

Ist das Ergebnis scho bekannt vom Contest? Find den garnicht mehr. 

Sodala, muß wieder was tun.  lernen 

Gruß moggel


----------



## moggel (25. September 2008)

Leute,

habs gefunden, mein das Ergebnis vom  Contest. sight 4ter und Ex1tus 5ter. cool. freut mich.


Gruß moggel

P.S. Beim nächstenmal wird alles besser ;-)


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

Moin Moin!

Jo, die Platzierung ist ok! Wenn man bedenkt was die anderen für tolle Werke abgegeben haben.

Ich würde aber sagen ich bin "der Gewinner der Herzen! "

Wie geht es dem Rest so?! Moogle das klingt ja nicht so nach deiner Woche!  

Ich sitze heute weider bei der Arbeit, einen Tag länger hätte ich auch in dem Zustand nicht mehr ausgehalten!  ... Greetz


----------



## Ex1tus (25. September 2008)

Platzierung ist auf jeden Fall ok. Das ich hinter nesk, ap und gf lieg war schon vorher klar. Ich hab eigentlich auch gedacht das janoc weiter vorne ist und was sight für Geschütze auffährt hab ich nicht einschätzen können. Und was unbekannte Leute so machen, weiß man ja nie so wirklich.

Insofern bin ich mit meiner Platzierung total zufrieden.


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*FeieraBEND +SING+*

seit wann sieht R2 denn so aus? 

http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/unterhaltung/kino/6693556,image=7.html

da habe ich den ja voll falsch texturiert! 


So Jungs und Mädels ich bin mal weg Feierabend! Na ja gut werde heute sowieso nur zu Hause bleiben, also vielleicht bis spädaa' ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Sight: Falls es dich interessiert, hab meine Mathearbeit mit der tollen Aufgabe wieder ;D
Werde dir gleich mal die Aufgabe einscannen. (Hab sie sogar weitesgehend richtig.)


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

Auha, da bin ichja mal gespannt! ;D 

Immer rüber damit!!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Muss dann mal eben PC vom Vadder anschmeißen ;D Hab hier keinen Scanner dran.


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

Jo, Danke

Vorteil des Forums = du kannst mir Daten zu senden! 

Mich stört es irgendwie, dass der Thread "Langeweile" heißt, das kommt so irgendwie so rüber als ob man nix besseres zu tun hat!!  -bescheuert!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Joa stimmt... aber wir sind doch alle schwer beschäftigte Menschen ;D


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

Geht ne!  ... Haste de nun die gescannte File? *drängel*;-]


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Bitteschön... xD


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

Kannst du die ganze Arbeit scannen! Interessiere mich gerade für MAthe Physik logisches Denken   -keine Ahnung warum :suspekt:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Hab den anderen PC schon ausgemacht... aber die anderen Aufgaben hatten mit sowas nichts zu tun ;D Das waren eben so Sachen mit Potenzengesetzen, Wurzeln usw...
Also kein logisches Denken xD
Aber die Aufgabe mit der Gitarre hat nur 3 Zusatzpunkte gebracht Oo Ganze Arbeit hatte 100... Aufgabe 2 (von 5) hat 48 gebracht... und die hab ich (weitesgehend) falsch -.-


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*lol*! 

Komm werf den REchner einfach nochmal an! Brauchst da ja nicht warten! Lädst so in ner 1/4 Stunde hoch , komm schon!!* Keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen!  

Bekommst auch mal wieder Musik gesponsert wenn du was brauchst!  hehe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Okay das mit der Musik ist nen überzeugendes Argument... Okay Mach ich das eben... Aber nicht sofort xD Erst Das Lied hier zuende hören (nein, es ist nicht russisch).


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

Danke, cool! Ich muss mal testen ob meine "grauen Zellen" das noch können! War ja auch mal aufm Gym, aber das ist ja schon ein bisschen her! 

Meintest du das Lied was du gerade hörst ist nicht russisch oder der Typ ist nicht russisch?


Greetz Sizzo


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Das Lied^^
Du Sizzo, du xD Ist grade am Scannen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Viel Spaß damit 
Hoffe mal, dass du nicht überfordert bist 

EDIT: Bild vergessen Oo


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

Hey Wiesel hey hey!!

Coole Sache ich warte!


----------



## zirag (25. September 2008)

Alter Verwalter ... wollt ihr die Datenbank sprengen ? ^^

605 Seiten nur über Langeweile... 

naja ich komm spät und reih mich mal ein. 

@Sight: Hier bin ich... berichte mir dein Vorhaben 


mfg


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Pff... Das ist nicht nur Langeweile! Auch geniale Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

1. Also das ist das erste Vorhaben wie bereits erwähnt: Master Fader austauschen! (Dieser müsste dann nicht über die X- sondern über eine Y-Achse seinen Wert verändern!) 

2. Vorhaben: jedesmal beim Play Betrieb wird eine Mini-Video-Sequenz abgespielt, die sich im Play-Betrieb als Loop wiederholen müsste! Und eine Mini-Video-Sequenz jedesmal wenn man Stop drückt!

--> Beispiel ich Render eine Sequenz heraus in der Sich ein Plattenspieler einmal um seine Achse dreht und beim drücken der Stop-Taste wird die Platte langsamer und hällt an!

Meinst du das geht 

Auch in dem Verhältnis das manden Player nicht ewig laden müsste ? Ich brauch jemand der Lust auf dieses Projekt hat, weil ich selbst nicht gut genug bin um es umzusetzen, würdemich aber beteiligen um mehr über Frlash zu erfahren!! 


EDIT: Wenn nicht dann nicht! 

EDIT2: @ GWiesel Es ist nur getarnt als "Langeweile"


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

From the G to the Weasel! G. W Bush, ähm... Wiesel xD
Oha mister Scizzo hat was vor.


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

Dieses Projekt liegt schon seit über einem Jahr bei mir rum! Aber damals habe ich es nicht zum laufen gebracht! Aber eher aus dem Grund, dass mein Server über Traffic lief  so viele Leute wollten die Musik hören, das nach einem Wochenende mir der Server dicht gemacht wurde weil das Limit erreicht war!  (für einen Monat)

Jetzt habe ich dahingehend aber bessere Möglichkeiten! Aber mir gefällt halt der MAster Fader nicht bzw. der neue Besser! Aber ich bin nicht weise genug um es selbst hinzubekommen!  - Aber Zirag vielleicht bist du die rettende Hilfe!? 

Lass mich Engelschöre hören!  :suspekt:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=e9idUHtLK0Y
Da ist dein Engelschor 
Also Sight: Du schuldest mir Musik xD Falls ich dann irgendwann mal mein Showreel mache melde ich mich  bei dir ;D


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*lol ... Wiesel willst du das mir die Ohren abfallen! 

- jetzt bin ich taub! Wie soll ich so noch gute Musik komponieren


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

Wieso? Ist doch schön


----------



## zirag (25. September 2008)

Also das mit den Videosequenzen ist auch kein Problem...

Musst du nur als Einzelbilder rendern und in Flash importieren ... aber ich frage mich grad, wieso du das in diesem Thread behandeln willst ? 

Ich glaube, dass ihr euch doch verschworen habt, die Datenbank zu sprengen ^^ 

Und noch eine Frage: Streamst du die mp3s ?

Dann würde die Ladezeit wegfallen, weil der Player während des Ladens schon Mukke macht ^^

mfg


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. September 2008)

So liebe Leutchen. Ich werde mich jetzt verdrücken ;D


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

... läuft über dei xml Datei! (die Files) oder gibt es ne bessere Möglichkeit!? geht eigentlich fix!

Also das mit den einzelbildern wäre kein Problem sitze da gerade dran! 

Würdest du mir helfen? 

@ Wiesel Bye Bye


----------



## zirag (25. September 2008)

XML hin oder her, aber du kannst dem Sound Objekt ja sagen, ob es die mp3 erst komplett laden soll bevor er abspielt oder halt die mp3 streamt also schon während des ladens abspielt ... 

Ich kann dir gerne helfen, aber du musst selber was tun, wenn du dann irgendein spezielles Problem hast, poste es im Flash Bereich ... ich mag kein Durcheinander .... und ein Thread mit über 600 Seiten eignet sich auch nicht besonders zum Helfen ...

Bis dato...


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2008)

*wirklich keine Langeweile*

... Gut  

sollte auch nur zum besprechen dienen! ;p

Das wäre echt der Hammer!! Ich fange sofort an zu posten!! Sind bestimmt n paar Renomees für dich drin !! 

Das mit dem Streamen klingt auch interessant! Aber eins nach dem anderen


----------



## moggel (26. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

endlich wieder einmal Freitag. Arbeitet mal schön ;-). Wenns klappt, ist Mittag Schluß.

moggel


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen@ all,

bin ausnahmsweise auch mal auf Arbeit obwohl ich Semesterferien hab hehe. 


Bei euch alles okay?


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile / Stimmung *

Was ist denn hier los 

bzw. warum ist denn hier gar nix los? 

alle schon weg? 

also bei uns gab es heute Sekt!! Bin also gut drauf  

Wie lief euer Tag so @ BW Was arbeiten trotz Ferien 

Greetz euer a.


----------



## wizzkazz (26. September 2008)

hmm dann schreib ich mal was ;-)


Alles klar bei euch?


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

@sight011: Hey! 
Tja, scheint so, als hättest du die Gruppe von deinem Zuhause aus, am leben gehalten 
Wieso gab´s denn bei euch Sekt?

Also ich bin jetzt wieder Zuhause. Musste nur kurz zur Arbeit. Ist ja auch nur mal fürn paar Stündchen. Sowas zählt dann ja immernoch zu Ferien hehe


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

Willlkommen Wizzkazz!  

Ich kann ja nur von mir sprechen --> Ja Sekt for free heute hier in der Firma  mag ich zwar nich! -Is aber trotzdem lustig !  

@ BW ja irgendwer muss es ja tun!


----------



## wizzkazz (26. September 2008)

Naja solange es Sekt umsonst gibt kann man auch damit leben ;-)

@sight011: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Von mir auch ein herzliches Wilkommen hehe

Und, was habt ihr am WE geplant?


----------



## wizzkazz (26. September 2008)

Vieln Dank @ Blackwoman.

Mein Wochenende wird ne Mischung aus Party und Dvds sein.


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile / Stimmung *

... ich mach da weiter wo ich gerade aufgehört habe ... trinken, ... viel trinken! 

Und sonst entspannen und mich meinem neuen Projekt zuwenden!

Nach dem letzten Wochenende mach ich glaube ich erstmal ein "kleines" Break! 

Meine Freundin müsste heute in Süd-Korea angekommen sein, also habe ich ein richtig entspanntes Wochenende  

... ne scherz!  Und selbst?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. September 2008)

Guten Tag ;D Ich husche nur schnell vorbei und bin jetzt auch sofort wieder weg zu nem Geburtstag ^^
Bis morgen oder so.


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Nichts gegen Frauen bitte ja :suspekt:

was macht deine Freundin denn da?


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

achso hab ich ja glatt vergessen zu antworten hehe
ich bin morgen auf ne Geburtstagsparty bei dem Freund von ner guten Freundin eingeladen und naja da wirs sicherlich viel gebechert ... Sonntag dann mal sehen...kommt drauf an, wies mir danach geht ...werd aber noch ein wenig an meinem Praktikumsbericht schreiben müssen


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

Haha, das glaubst du doch selber nicht!


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Och, wenn´s sein muss, dann schaff ich das schon 

Und, was macht deine Freundin jetzt da? Ist ja nicht grade um die Ecke


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

... klar du machstdasschon  

hehe ne da hast du recht um die Ecke ist das nicht! Is ja quasi am anderen Ende der Welt  Vielleicht sollte ich einfach ein Loch durch den Globus buddeln 

Ne Spaß beiseite sie vertritt Deutschland im Sport!  

Das heißt ich bin ganz allein  vielleicht "nimmst du dich ja meiner hier an" und unterhällst mich ein bisschen!  Bevor ich es nich überlebe  -Weil mit echten Frauen darf ich nicht sprechen!   ...


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Wie die vertritt Deutschland? Die olympischen Spiele sind doch schon vorbei, dachte ich?  Was für ne Sportart denn?

Hmmmm vielleicht darf ich ja auch nicht mit unrealen Männern sprechen...  you know hehe ...


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

dann sollten wir dich bannen!! Weil du es bereits getan hast!  

ja die sind vorbei --> Die waren aber auch in China 

und um Gotteswillen sie ist auch nicht bei den Paralymics! Nicht das jemand auf solche Gedanken kommt!  ... Sie macht Aerobic, aber nicht was viele denken das man auf nem Stepper rum hüpft, sondern als Wettkampfsport! Und ist halt sehr gut darin! Und deswegen sind die mal eben  darüber gejettet! Is natürlich ne geilöö Gelegenheit man is ja nich jeden Herbst mal da drüben ...


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

ooooh ja BANNEN  oder wie man das nennt 

du hast aber angefangen, nicht ich


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

ichwerde mal mit dem Aministrator sprechen ob das möglich ist! 

Mensch benimm dich doch mal 


jaja ich bin der "Böse"  du konntest dich gar nich wehren! 


EDIT: Wo haste eigentlich das Praktikum gemacht, haste das schon gesagt?


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Klar, du bist sowieso alles Schuld 

Ja, hatte ich schon erzählt, aber ich machs gern noch einmal....

Hab mein Praktikum im Alexianer-Krankenhaus gemacht. Das ist eine Psychatrie und Neurologie. War da in einer Wohngruppe mit psychisch kranken Menschen


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

Oha!   Aber nicht so ausführlich meine ich! Und? Ich schätze mal das ist eine ganz eigene Erfahrung oder? Ist bestimmt nich ganz einfach! Aber hatten die alle so nen selben Schuss oder alle etwas anderes? Hast du nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen?

Du weißt doch, dass wir immer erst alles verstehen bzw.aufnehmen wenn man uns es 3 x erklärt hat! 

Das ich Schuld bin ist ja sowieso klar!


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Stimmt, typisch Mann  Aufnahmefähigkeit bzw. Gedächniss gleich null hehe

Zu deinen Fragen:
Klar ist es nicht ganz einfach, aber das sind die sozialen Berufe ja fast alle nicht. 
Eine Psychatrie kennt man ja nur ausm Fernsehen und GANZ SO schlimm ist es dann doch nicht. Ich war allerdings nicht auf der geschlossenen Station. Die Bewohner hatten natürlich nicht alle die gleichen Krankheiten. Die Sympthome zeigen sich ja auch von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich....


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

Waaaas, wieso nur aus dem Fernsehen? 





EDIT: Du weißt doch gar nicht von wo aus ich schreibe!  hahaha ich trage so ne Maske wie Hannibal!


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

Ne sorry ein bisschen Spaß muss sein! 


Mit der Aufnahme Fähigkeit hast du natürlich vollkommen recht! 


- hmm ich finde es schon heftig! Was diese Leute wohl so denken!!? Ich glaube man hat durch "das Fernsehen" schon ein ziemlich übles Bild von so etwas! Jedoch muss ich sagen -Respekt! Das du dich das traust! Is bestimmt nicht/ nicht immer einfach! Willst du denn weiter etwas in der Richtung machen? War ja bestimmt jetzt so ein Praktikum um sich für den Beruf später zu orientieren?! Oder ...


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Das würde dein Verhalten auch erklären  Nee Spaß!

Man KANN sich einfach nur sehr schwer vorstellen, was in solchen Menschen vorgeht..manche verrenen sich in sehr extreme Verschwörungstheorien...glauben daran, dass sie bald von Außerirdischen abgeholt werden...manche Männer dort glauben schwanger zu sein, weil ihnen angeblich ein webliches Hormon gespritzt wurde...dies nur mal ein kleiner Auszug ....


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich später in diesem Bereich arbeiten würde....schließe es aber auch nach dem Praktikum nicht aus.

Also in dem Praktikum mussten wir eine Art Forschung durchführen. Wir mussten das gelernte aus dem 1sten Semester anwenden wie z.B Aktenanalyse, Interviews; Beobachtungen etc... muss jetzt halt noch die Auswertungen machen


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

> Das würde dein Verhalten auch erklären  Nee Spaß!



Ich bin verrückt nach einem Gespräch mit dir! Mehr nicht 




> dass sie bald von Außerirdischen abgeholt werden...manche Männer dort glauben schwanger zu sein, weil ihnen angeblich ein webliches Hormon gespritzt wurde




... verdammt das is ja mal n' hammer abstrakter Gedankengang!! Haha ... aber man sollte sich nich drüber lustig machen! Wahrschenlich hängt bei den Jungs und Mädels auch jede Menge Angst mit dahinter wenn die wirklich daran glauben! Das ist ja echt hammerhart!

Gab es da auch Gummizellen? Keine Ahnung ob es Gummizellen wirklich gibt?! Aber ich frage jetzt einfach mal so, weil irgendwie bringt man das Thema doch schon mit solchen Dingen in Verbindung! 

P.S.: Ich habe dir aber (ich nenn es mal) zugelesen , das du nicht in der Geschlossenen warst -- Is nur mal so eine "Allgemeine Frage!"


----------



## Alleno (26. September 2008)

Neee, also ich hab keine Gummizellen gesehen  die haben Zimmer (wie im Krankenhaus würd ich mal sagen). Die Türen des Gebäudes sind halt zu. Es gibt "Ausgang". Entweder mit oder ohne Betreuung ...kommt auf den Bewohner an.
Aber die sogenannten Fixierungen gibt es ja 

Du, ich bin mal fürn paar Stündchen unterwegs...ich hab sozusagen Ausgang haha
Wünsch dir nen schönen Abend, vielleicht bis später! ;-)


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile / Ausgang  *

Ich wollte gerade sagen ich werde mal hier das ganze mit nem schöneren Thema beenden! 

Geh jetzt zu der Mutter von meinem Patenkind! Yuhuuu!  Die wollte das ich mal rum komm ein bisschen schnacken ich nehm 2 kühle Beck's mit und wir werden uns denke ich mal auf die Terasse in Garten setzen,vorallem wo die Sonne gerade so schön untergeht!! 

Somit bin Ich auch mal weg! Genau Ausgang   Bye


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Guten Morgen... Ich hätte gestern nichts trinken sollen Oo


----------



## Alleno (27. September 2008)

Morgen  ich HÄTTE gestern was trinken sollen hehe

Nein Spaß, war auch ohne Alkohol ganz lustig....aber heute umso lustiger


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Ich glaub ohne Alkohol würde es mir jetzt besser gehn...


----------



## Alleno (27. September 2008)

Du Armer.....

Kater?


----------



## sight011 (27. September 2008)

Moinsen! Wiesel gab es Whiskey?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Ne das nicht... Ich sag nur Alkohol + Mädel, in das man verliebt ist, das aber nicht bei ist + Anderes Mädel, das auch zu viel getrunken hat und das man nicht kennt = UNGUT!

Edit: Ne, kein Whiskey. Nur Bier und Rebellenblut. Letzteres war ungut -.-


----------



## Alleno (27. September 2008)

najaaa also wenn du nicht mit dem einen Mädel, in das du verliebt bist, zusammen bist, dann sollte das ja eigentlich kein Problem geben oder?
Oder hat sich das andere Mädel jetzt unsterblich verliebt und terrorisiert dich?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Ne bin nicht mir ihr zusammen... Aber hab mit der anderen... Naja relativ viel... ihr wisst schon /: Oh mann ich hab jetzt so nen schlechtes gewissen -.-


----------



## Alleno (27. September 2008)

Weiß das andere Mädel denn, dass du in sie verliebt bist? 
Weißt du denn, wie sie zu dir steht bzw. ob sie auch was von dir will? (warscheinlich nicht hehe)

Hmmm meinste denn, das andere Mädel könnte das durch irgendwelche dummen Zufälle erfahren


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Hoffe mal, dass sie das nicht erfährt, aber, dass ich in sie verliebt bin, weiß sie wohl.
Die von gestern hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen... ich weiß nichtmals, wie die heißt.


----------



## Alleno (27. September 2008)

Naja kann schon sein, dass das wohl nicht so gut rüberkommt, wenn sie es erfährt, ABER eigentlich kannst du doch tun und lassen was du willst.... 
Außerdem wäre es JETZT eh zu spät, sich Gedanken darüber zu machen....ist halt jetzt passiert!


----------



## Alleno (27. September 2008)

kann nicht mal ein Mann seine Meinung dazu äußern 

son Gespräch von Mann zu Mann könnte ja vielleicht helfen hehe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Im Moment scheinbar nicht 
Naja ich versuch einfach alles, was gestern passiert ist zu vergessen.


----------



## Alleno (27. September 2008)

Aber Spaß hatteste schon oder?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Schon... Aber stolz bin ich nicht grade drauf -.-


----------



## Alleno (27. September 2008)

Musste ja auch nicht...
wie wärs einfach mal, wenn du das mit dem anderen Mädel in Angriff nimmst


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. September 2008)

Erstmal lasse ich die Finger von Alkohol, außer, wenn jemand auf mich aufpasst.


----------



## Alleno (28. September 2008)

Guten Morgen .... so nun hab ich mich endlich vom gestrigen Abend erholt hehe

wie war euer Wochenende bis jetzt?

@Gewürzwiesel: Gehts dir heut was besser?


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2008)

Hier wird die Meinung von nem Mann verlangt? Wiesel du alter Aufreißer!!  Hehe WEnn du noch nich mit der anderen zusammen bist sollte die das ja nicht runterziehen! Wenn Sie das tangiert, kannst du vielleicht merken ob sie auch etwas von dir möchte! 

Auha BW du hast ja ein neues Foto! Gar kein Wachs mehr trinken?! 


... Greetz der gut gelaunte betr. a.


----------



## Alleno (28. September 2008)

Na, Sight011, wie war das Wochenende?

Neee, vom Wachs trinken hab ich erstmal genug hehe

Gute gelaunter betr. a? Heißt soviel wie?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (28. September 2008)

Joa mir gehts wieder besser... Und selbst?


----------



## Alleno (28. September 2008)

Ja, mir geht´s auch besser, nachdem ich gestern meinen Liebeskummer ertränkt hab...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (28. September 2008)

Oje... Wieso hattest du denn Kummer?


----------



## Alleno (28. September 2008)

... mein Freund und ich wir haben uns vor ein paar Wochen getrennt... 
die Gefühle gehen natürlich nicht einfach so weg ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (28. September 2008)

Das ist doof =(


----------



## Alleno (28. September 2008)

das kannste laut sagen ja ...


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

Auha! Ich hoffe das ihr gut drüber weg kommt! 

... betrunken und gute Laune! Hab ja vorhin noch von nem Kollegen aus geschrieben, mit dem ich gestern ... naja man könnte sagen feiern war  Auf nem Birthday


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Guten Morgen. Jetzt aber Schluss mit dem Trübsinn hier. Ich hab nämlich heute Geburtstag, deswegen bin ich heute der Bestimmer ^^. Ich könnte heute sogar "nämlich" mit "h" schreiben und es wäre richtig!


----------



## Xandro (29. September 2008)

Na dann stimmen wir doch mal an:

Happüüüü Bööörthdääääy tu yuuuuu ^^

Keine Angst, ist alles richtig geschrieben - wie Du bereits erwähnt hast.
Wo ist der Kuchen? *geier*


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Ich hab sogar einen Kuchen hier, da müsstest du aber hier in meinem Betrieb arbeiten um was zu bekommen....


----------



## Xandro (29. September 2008)

Wie wat, arbeiten?! Nene, da bevorzuge ich lieber mein Studium 
Kauf ich mir nacher selbst nen Stückchen vom Kuchen, um Deinen Burzeltag zu feiern :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

PeaZz in!
Wieder da aus der Berufsschule ^^

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Ex1tus ! Ich hoffe du machst uns mit einer Feier den grauen Morgen bunt 

Hab ich in den letzten 2 Wochen irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

Hey "X" *arme zum Kreutz*  Alles alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag 

Ich geh jetzt mal in die Küche und guck ob da ein Kuchen steht und du zufälligerweise bei mir in der Firma arbeitest. 


Und an den Rest frohes schaffen/studieren


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Der steht sowieso erstmal bei mir im Büro, weil der nicht mal ansatzweise für alle aus der Firma reichen würde. Ich hab aber auch nicht mit so vielen zu tun, deswegen bekommen erstmal die mit denen ich was zu tun habe was, danach wird der in die Küche gestellt.


----------



## hammet (29. September 2008)

Guten Morgen! ^^

Alles fit bei euch?  Seid mir ned böse, wenn ich die 30 Seiten vorher ned lese


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Alles fit bei euch?


Fit für was?


----------



## hammet (29. September 2008)

Hmm das möchte ich ja von euch wissen


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Hmm, also ich würde mal sagen standart Fit genug um den Tag zu überstehen und zusätzlich Fit genug um den unterschwelligen Angriffen und Übernameveruschen auf unser Hirn abzuwehren


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Oh man, was war denn hier los? 

Ich war mal so frech und hab ein paar Seiten zurück überflogen.
Alle nur am saufen -.- . Bin ich hier der Einzige, der seinen Liebeskummer nicht mit Alkohol verdaut, sondern nüchterne Maßnahmen ergreift?


----------



## hammet (29. September 2008)

Öhm ich halt mich da raus


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Ich werde heute auch Alkohol konsumieren. Nach der Arbeit kommt mein Bruder vorbeigefahren und nimmt noch einen Kumpel mit. 

Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber dann der einzige Säufer, da mein Bruder fährt und unser Kumpel ein Straight Edge Typ ist....


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, was war denn hier los?
> 
> Ich war mal so frech und hab ein paar Seiten zurück überflogen.
> Alle nur am saufen -.- . Bin ich hier der Einzige, der seinen Liebeskummer nicht mit Alkohol verdaut, sondern nüchterne Maßnahmen ergreift?



Damit hab ich ja auch auf das Trinken wegen Liebeskummer abgezielt, auf Partys siehts da bei mir nämlich auch nicht immer brav aus ^^, ich glaub sight weis was ich meine


----------



## Xandro (29. September 2008)

Pah! Liebeskummer! Was das denn


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Xandro hat gesagt.:


> Pah! Liebeskummer! Was das denn



Du armer...


----------



## Xandro (29. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Du armer...



Weil? Ich eine Liebe hege, die niemals vergeht?


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Ich dacht da eher an: Wer die eine Seite nicht kennt, kennt die andere nicht wircklich


----------



## Xandro (29. September 2008)

Och naja. Keiner hat behauptet, dass ich es nicht kennen würde. 
Aber das hätte man auch an Hand des Smileys erkennen können.

Nun gut, erschwingliche Themen sind wohl produktiver


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. September 2008)

Heydiddeldiho! Alles Gute 3x17u5


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

Nö hier is noch einer! ... bzw. du Tröstest dich ja mit Stripteas Frauen!!  So wie es sich gehört!


EDIT: OHAA! Ich wurde nicht auf die letzte Seite weitergeleitet sondern auf Seite 610 !  So ein Sch***


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Also erstens war da schon alles fast verdaut und zweitens wurde ich hinterhältig dazu aufgefordert XD


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

hehe da kann man natürlich nichts machen  

@ xandro mit was teilst du denn deine Liebe? Ist aber schon ne Frau?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Heydiddeldiho! Alles Gute 3x17u5



Um es auf die Spitze zu treiben: 3><17|_|5...:suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

Wie alt bist du eigentlich geworden Ex?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. September 2008)

Okay das wäre echt übertrieben...Oo Genau! Wie viele Kerzen darfst du auspusten?


----------



## Alleno (29. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,

von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum Geburtstag 

(ich verdränge die letzten Seiten hier)  alles bestens hehe


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Auf dem Papier bin ich 19, aber auf meinem geistigen Geburtstagskuchen würde ich nur 9 Kerzen auspusten müssen ^^.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. September 2008)

Im Geiste immer Kind geblieben?


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Tja, sowas ist doch eigentlich erst im Alter erwünscht. Ex1tus, du bist früh drann


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Was heißt früh dran? Eher zu spät dran mit dem erwachsen werden .


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Hab mit zu früh drann eigentlich "sich jung fühlen gemeint" 

@sight
Das neue Curse Album ist drausen, schon angehört?


----------



## Alleno (29. September 2008)

Dann mach ich mich jetzt mal schön unbeliebt ...


"Männer werden 7- danach wachsen sie nur noch! "----- hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Dann mach ich mich jetzt mal schön unbeliebt ...
> 
> 
> "Männer werden 7- danach wachsen sie nur noch! "----- hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen



Ich sag dazu: Männer, primitiv aber glücklich!


----------



## Alleno (29. September 2008)

Na gut, da kann ich nur zustimmen hehe

haste gesehen ? Geil oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Das erinnert mich auch an eine South Park Folge...


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Na gut, da kann ich nur zustimmen hehe
> 
> haste gesehen ? Geil oder?



Leider nicht, Ticktes waren ausverkauft, aber mein Kumpel hat mir dafür die CD der Show geschenkt ^^

@Ex1tus
Und welche Folge?


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

@ Matze ne habe ich noch nicht, ist es de3nn hörenswert ?

Der Typ muss ja auch schon Mitte 30 sein oder?

Jo Mario Barth ist herrlich!! ER und König sind so geil! 

Was geht bei euch sonst so? @ BW hast dich mit deinem Macker wieder ein bekommen? oder n' Neuer ...


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

@sight
Auf jeden Fall, das sind Geschichten im Ohr! Das Album ist in meiner Liste: "Lyrisch Wertvoll" gleich an die Spitze geschossen 
Ach ja: Nur noch ein paar Tage und das neue Prinz Pi Album ist da ;-)


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

@ Ex1tus kannst du das nochmal mit mehr ddpi einscannen? Man kann gar nicht erkennen, was da steht!!

@ Matze da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Dan nwerde ich mir das später mal kaufen! "lyrisch wertvoll" klingt gut!! Auch gute Musik?


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

@sight
Also ein Party Album ist es nicht. Gute Musik ist ja immer subjektiv. Gestern hab ich  den Song "Freiheit (Epilog)" (Ist ein Bonustrack, doppelt so lange Version von Freiheit) in Dauerbeschallung gehört, macht saumäßig gute Laune 

@Ex1tus
Welche Foge den nun *ungeduldigzappel*


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

Ich habe gerade Post aus Südkorea bekommen!! 


Hey spatzel maus!! sitz grad im internet cafe und versuch auf diesen tasten zu tippen,was gar nicht so leicht ist,da die tasten alle woanders sind .. Wir sind heil und putzmunter angekommen. Der flug war echt anstrengend weil wir alle nicht wirklich schlafen konnten aber trotzdem irgendwie recht fertig waren  es war eine riesige airline!! ALs wir ankamen sind wir noch etwas die gegend erforsten gegangen und dann bald ins bett!! Wir stehen in nach deutscher zeit immer ca. 2h nachts auf..da gibts dann hier (9h) fruehstueck! wir haben hier echt mit den zeiten zu kaempfen..ist teils ganz schoen anstrengend.. Wir haben schon viele nationen kennengelernt und alle wollen fotos mit den blonden maedchen  fotoschooting non stop ;D Die organisation hier ist recht katastrophal..genaueres erzael ich dir wenn wir wieder da sind!! Ansonsten hatten wir schon 2 tolle auftritte und morgen haben wir auch noch einen! Am sonntag haben wir eine sightseeing tour durch die stadt und den riesigen fischmarkt gemacht..am donnerstag wollen wir noch die tempel besichtigen...viel viel los... Bis jetzt war es ne super zeit mit sovielen eindruecken, die man erstmal versarbeiten muss! Ich hoffe du vermisst mich nicht zuviel!! Gleich werden wir zum abendessen gehen und dann mal schauen was der abend noch so bringt!!  Schatz..hab noch ne schoene zeit und mach viel mit deinen kumpels..am besten mit allen..damit du wieder fuer mich da bist wenn ich zurueck bin  Ich werde wohl nicht mehr im internet cafe sein...desw brauchst mir nicht antworten  BIs bald schatziiiiiiii Viele Kuesse von mir aus Sudkorea!


Hahahahah!!* *glücklich*


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen, sight hat nen Hauptgewinn


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

:-( hehe 

EDIT: Was denn hier heute los?! Langsamer Informationsfluss, ich glaube die Mainzelmännchen hören die Leitung ab! 

EDIT2: Matze wenn du noch Probleme mit deienr Ex hast hörer "Denk an mich" von Curse! hören wir hier gerade auf der Arbeit *sing*


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

@ sight: Hab das nicht selbst eingescannt....Aber ich habs halt runtergeladen und hier hochgeladen, damit Matze es sich auch angucken kann.

@ Matze: Ich glaube 6te Staffel. Eine von den Mädchen bekommt langsam Brüste und alle Jungs finden die plötzlich voll cool, die Mädchen sehen sie als Schlampe . Irgendwann rennen die Jungs nur noch rum wie Tiere und reden in Grunzlauten....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. September 2008)

Hier haben plötzlich alle Angst vor dir^^


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

@sight
Sagen wir mal, da kam noch was...


> ...
> ... den Flash muss ich mir noch einmal geben! Wer von euch ist heute wegen Hip Hop hier? *Jubel*
> 
> Denk an mich wenn du traurig bist weil die Frau die du liebst dich verlässt und weg ist,
> ...


Oder alternativ eben Freiheit 
@Ex1tus
Ja, die Folge in der die Bibi in die Pupertät kommt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Jop, genau. Ich schau mir ja auch alle Folgen auf Englisch an...Weil es sie auf southparkstudios.com nur auf Englisch gibt. Hab mir letzhin aber mal wieder eine auf Deutsch angeguckt. Ich fand das grauslich .


----------



## hammet (29. September 2008)

@Matze

Hmm wenn ich sowas lese muss ich immer irgendwie grinsen und mir gleichzeitig an den Kopf fassen oO
HipHop is einfahc garnix für mich :X


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

@hammet
Glaub mir, wenn du es hörst klingt es nochmals anders 
Übrigens sind auch die Kursiven Teile meiner Signatur Zitate aus Hip Hop Songs. ^^

Aber na ja, jedem das seine ;-)


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

*Langeweile*

Die Folge ist geil! **

Sind die Lieder auf Curse seiner Seite eigentlich die vom neuen Album?

@ Ex1tus ja das sagen ja viele das die Folgen von Simpsons, Scrubs und anderen amerikanischen Serien in der Muttersprache besser un lustiger sind! 

MAn geht beu euch heute der Tag auch so langsam rum? Wir haben heute hier irgendwie voll nix zu tun!


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Tja, ich poste was ich kann

Ob die vom neuen Album sind weis ich nicht, war lange nicht mehr auf der Seite. Sag mir ein paar Titel und ich kann deinen Geist mit Weisheit füllen ^^


EINSPRUCH:
Also wer sagt, dass Scrubs auf englisch besser sein soll, der hat es noch nicht auf englisch gesehen! Scrubs ist auf deutsch um Astronomische Einheiten BESSER


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> EINSPRUCH:
> Also wer sagt, dass Scrubs auf englisch besser sein soll, der hat es noch nicht auf englisch gesehen! Scrubs ist auf deutsch um Astronomische Einheiten BESSER



Hab ich auch schonmal gehört.



Muss ich mir eigentlich Sorgen machen? Ich hab in letzter Zeit eine Vorliebe für Trashmucke entwickelt. Frauenarzt, King Orgasmus, SMA und Ruhrpott-Assi-Proll-Beatdown. 



> Ich will dich auf ein Eis einladen / Komm mit mir in den Eisladen





> Zwei, Zwei, Null KMh durch die Stadt / die Bullen hängen mir am Sack / Ich schmeiß die Olle raus, sie hat zuviel Gewicht / das hat man davon wenn man zuviel Schokolade frisst



Bei solchen Sachen könnt ich mich so wegschmeißen .


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Bei solchen Sachen könnt ich mich so wegschmeißen .


Dann kann ich dir das Album Hahnenkampf von K.I.Z empfehlen. Ich musste es 5 mal anhören um über alle Wortwitze zu lachen, das das lachen vom vorhergehenden mich immer abgelenkt hat ^^

Wegen Scrubs: Ich habs öfter mal gelsese und sogar selbst auf englisch gesehen... ich fands da nicht mehr wircklich witzig ...


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Ich seh doch, dass ihr alle on seid;-]. Also warum muss ich schon wieder doppelposten?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2008)

Weil ich so nebenbei auch ganz selten manchmal arbeite. Das Browserfenster ist halt immer offen....Aber ich bin dann auch mal weg, Feierabend  (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes:suspekt:^^)....


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Hast ja recht 

@sight
Hör dir unbedingt vom neuen Curse Album mal "100 Jahre" an. Da krieg ich immer ne Gänsehaut


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

Wir hören hier gerade Meditation Musik bei der Arbeit, weil meine Arbeitskollegin von ihrer Mutetr erzählt hat das sie Reiki Meisterin ist! 

-Um uns zu verarschen hat er mein Lieblingslied von Booba - Boite Vocale mit einem Meditationsschinken hinterlegt!  Das is so grässlich aber passt auch noch zur hälfte


----------



## Matze (29. September 2008)

Ihr könntet auch mal "Herr der Dinge" (an alle die es nicht kennen, nein ich habe mich nicht verschrieben) hören, hab ich auch immer gerne bei der Arbeit gemacht.

So, heute gab es nochmal den Montagsbonus, morgen muss hier mehr los sein! ;-]

Also bis morgen und

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2008)

Allgemein gesehen ist Scrubs aber einfach der Hammer! 

Das Lied werde ich dann wohl später mal anhören!  Ich kot* gleich! Is mir heute langweilig!!


----------



## Alleno (29. September 2008)

Schönen guten Abend Jungs,

war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs und konnte euch deswegen nicht beim posten unterstützen hehe ...aber ihr habt das gut gemacht 

@sight011: 
du hattest ja ein paar Seiten vorher was wegen meinem "Macker" gefragt...neee, nix besser...soviel dazu  
weiß auch garnicht, wieso du denkst. dass ich nen Neuen hab?:suspekt:

Falls man heute nichts mehr von euch hört, wünsch ich euch ne gute Nacht!
Bis morgen


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Auf gehts ihr Krieger des Altags, jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt, einen Gang höher schalten, noch einen Zahn zulegen und ab gehts ^^


----------



## hammet (30. September 2008)

Moin moin moin


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Morgen. Besonders gut ist dieser nämlich nicht...Das waren gestern ein paar Bier zuviel und ein paar Stunden Schlaf zuwenig....


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Morgen. Besonders gut ist dieser nämlich nicht...Das waren gestern ein paar Bier zuviel und ein paar Stunden Schlaf zuwenig....




Tus als Kriegsverletzungen ab


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Dann krieg ich wahrscheinlich noch Kohle aus so Kriegsveteranenfonds undso .


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Tja, den gibts beim *Promille*ter, ein spezialabteilung des Millitärs ^^


----------



## moggel (30. September 2008)

Hallo Leute, einen wunderschönen guten Morgen.
Bin mal wieder fit, nach einer kurzen Erkältung. Hab gleich ne kurze Klausur. Die nächste wird dann schon ein wenig heftig, dann kommt awt dran.

Ich beherschhe jetzt schon ein klein wenig was von Java, hab aber immer noch Probs. 

So, das war nen kurzer Zwischenbericht, bis so um 11 Uhr, dann dürfte ich fertig sein.

Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Finde es fast etwas komisch, dass ihr noch über awt schreibt, ist doch längst überhohlt und von mindestens Swing abgelöst?!


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Omg!
Diesen Monat hat sich die onehin sich schon auf unterstem Niveau befindende Bild noch weiter herabgesetzt!
Beim Bäcker bei meiner Berufsschule liegt das Blatt der geistigen unterschicht aus. Schlagzeile: "Kunts Pfleger ist Tod!". An den nächsten Tagen immer so etwas wie, so lebte er, so starb er, so sah er als 3-jähriger Junge aus usw...
Und heute bei dem Bäcker bei meiner Arbeit: "Pornoproduzent vermarktet Killer Hu*re!"
Traurig...


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Hey Soldier!



> Dann krieg ich wahrscheinlich noch Kohle aus so Kriegsveteranenfonds undso .


 



@ BW 





> (ich verdränge die letzten Seiten hier) alles bestens hehe



klang für mich so! 


... sonst alles paletti?


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Natürlich alles ok, durch dauerteratherapeutische akustische Beschallung meiner Gehörgänge mit für Laune sorgende Musik vergesse ich ab und zu sogar den Muskelkater von gestern und dass ich eigentlich paar Stunden hätte länger schlafen müssen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Ich gehe vor der Berufsschule auch immer zum Bäcker und es ist so lustig sich die Schlagzeile anzugucken. Normalerweise hab ich früh diesen Gesichtsausdruck: "-.-"...Die Bild zaubert mir meistens ein Lächeln auf das Gesicht....


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Das kenne ich, aber wenn ich dann daran denke, dass die sich so gut vekauft wir da schnell *e*in ;-( draus -.-


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Wieso Muskelkater? Musstest du wieder mit ner spärlich bekleideten Frau tanzen?  

EDIT: Haha, lese dir mal deinen letzten Post durch Matze, du schreibst heute echt nur in Fragmenten!


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

An einem Montag -.^ ? Also wenn deine Montage so aussehen, dann zieh ich bei dir ein!
Nein, ich hab gestern endlich wieder das Training aufgenommen und natürlich so weitergemacht, wie ich aufgehört hatte 

Edit: Also da fehlt doch wirklich nur ein Buchstabe


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

@ Matze: Ich kann mich gerade daran belustigen. Das viele für sowas Geld ausgeben... 

Auch ein Kumpel von mir  liest die in der Frühstückspause und der ist durchaus nicht der Klischee-Bildleser. Anscheinend holen die sich viele einfach nur zur Unterhaltung ohne wirklich zu glauben was da steht.


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Anscheinend holen die sich viele einfach nur zur Unterhaltung ohne wirklich zu glauben was da steht.



Also als Bilderbuch ^^


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Morgen!

@sight ich brauch doch keinen Mann, damit es mir besser geht  tzzz nääää


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Alkohol?


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

nein, Wachs ...das müsstest du doch jetzt langsam wissen 

weder noch....

sch***auf Männer! Naja auf euch natürlich nicht


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Tja, wie hieß es bei Blumentopf: "Ein Problem gehört gelöscht und nicht gemutet" 

Edit: Wachs? Wie viel Seite muss ich zurücklese um das zu verstehen?


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Also entweder MUSS es sight erklären, oder ich änder eben mein Bild ...vielleicht kann man es dann erahnen ...:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Überrascht mich ^^


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Ach nichts wildes....
auf meinem Bild sieht man ne Lampe und die Jungs wollten mir das nicht glauben, dachten erst, es wär ein Riesenglas und dann dachten sie es wär son Riesenteelicht...seitdem bin ich zum Wachsoholiker gemacht worden


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Wachskonsum bis zum Delirium... ein typischer Fall von einer Veet Überdosis XD ^^


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

oh man  jetzt fängt der nächste an ....


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, Männer sind primitiv aber Glücklich ... und jetzt rechne das mal auf ein Kollektiv hoch ^^

Aber mal ne andere Frage, wie kommst du zu deinem Accountnamen? Auf dem Foto siehst du gar nicht so black aus


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Stimmt schwarz bin ich nicht ...
.....aber was denkst du wie ich nach meinem Wachstripps aussehe  nein Spaß....

eigentlich ganz simpel...am Anfang hab ich mich hier nur wegen meinem Ex angemeldet und sein Nick beginnt halt auch mit Black....mir ist irgendwie nichts bessere eingefallen
ja ja die Jugendsünden ... außerdem trage ich gern schwarze Klamotten (aber nicht son Satanszeug, falls ihr das denkt...würde dann mit dem Wachs ja wieder passen)


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Also wenns nach den Klamotten geht, dann nennt mich BlueMatze  oder BlueMan ^^

Ja ja, die Überresste der Exen (der/die Ex) verfolgen einen noch seeeehr lange, ich stolpere ständig über was ...


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Hehe  Also ich hab mich jetzt schon so an das neue Foto gewöhnt! 

 und das alte kann ich nicht mehr sehen du Süchtige!


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Geschmackssache, mir gefällt das alte (das wachsische ^^) besser


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Findet man noch jemanden, der gern blau trägt? Dann könnt ihr euch ja die Bluemangroup nennen 

sight wieeee du kannst das alte nicht mehr sehen  boah pass oppp ...was hast du denn dagegen?

ja ja, wenn ihr wüsstet, wonach ich süchtig bin


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Schokolade? Zartbitter? Würde auch deinen Nick erklären...


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Bluemangroup


Darauf hab ich angespielt 


Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> ja ja, wenn ihr wüsstet, wonach ich süchtig bin


Veet?

@Ex1tus
Oder Frauen ^^


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Auha was habe ich da nur wieder gesagt!!


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Aber mal voll ins Fettnäpfchen


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Schokolade ja...Zartbitter mhhhh joah geht

neuer Nick: Die süßeste Versuchung seid es Schokolade gibt


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Neues Bild neues Glück


----------



## hammet (30. September 2008)

uiui ein Fotomodell


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Also du stehtst auf kleinwüchsige bayrische Männer mit Schnautzer...
^^ Sorry, ich konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

was du dir alles nicht verkneifen kannst 

deine Zusammenfassung stimmt nicht ganz nein  oh Gott sogar ganz und garnicht !


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

oh man hab ih grad gute Laune 
ich könnt durch die Wohnung tanzen !


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Tja, ich sag eben, was mir grade in den Sinn kommt 
Wieso "ganz" und "gar nicht"? Welche dieser 4 Eigenschaften gehören nicht dazu?;-]

Würde ich nicht machen, liegt aber warscheinlich daran, das meine Kollegen komisch gucken würden ^^


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

kleinwüchsig NEIN 
Schnäuzer auch NEIN
bayrisch ist kein MUSS
ein Mann sollte es dann schon sein ja....
obwohl Frauen sollen ja auch nicht schlecht sein


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

ooh nein, dass hätte ich nicht anfangen sollen 
Jetzt geht bei euch wieder irgendwas ab .... mit FRAUEN uuuh ganz ruhig Brauner/Braune


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Also jetzt schätzt du uns doch etwas falsch ein


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

ich weiß nicht 

wenn ja, dann tuts mir natürlich leid


----------



## hammet (30. September 2008)

hmm *sich gedanken macht* oO


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Nach wie vor hab ich noch ein Gehirn im Kopf, welches aktiv ist 


So, mal kurz ne andere Frage: Kennt sich hier jemand mit nem MediaWiki aus?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also du stehtst auf kleinwüchsige bayrische Männer mit Schnautzer...





Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> deine Zusammenfassung stimmt nicht ganz nein  oh Gott sogar ganz und garnicht !



Ganz und garnicht? Dann magst du mich und Matze also nicht?


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ganz und garnicht? Dann magst du mich und Matze also nicht?



Hast du einen Schnautzer? Ich nicht.
Bist du klein wügsich? Ebenfalls ich nicht.


Wow, 3 Posts zur gleichen Zeit


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Hmmm also bei dir seh ich ja kein Bild Ex1tus, aber ich halte euch beide nicht für kleinwüchsige, bayrische Männer mit Schnäuzer


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Oh oh, der Tag könnte langsam zu ende gehen, meine ersatz akkus für den MP3 Player tun es nämlich auch


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Ich war ein bißchen zu spät mit meiner Antwort. Hab die schon geschrieben gehabt musste dann aber warten bevor ich posten konnte.... Aber du hast ja schonwieder die Bedingung aufgehoben. Obwohl ich mich überhaupt nicht bayrisch fühle....Obwohl ich letzhin ein Weizen getrunken hab....


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

ohhh das ist kacke...ich hasse es auch ohne Musik rumzulaufen etc.


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

BW hat ne Handpuppe wie Mister Garisson?  *verrückt*


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

die kann auch jodeln ja ...und sonst macht sie auch alles was ich will


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Na ja, mein Kopf hat sich sowieso schon zur Hälfte in ne Jukebox verwandelt, dann arbeite ich eben nur noch mit der andern Hälte.

@sight
Damit hast du die 2. mögliche definition der Puppe aufgestellt ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. September 2008)

omg.

Hier sind ja bald 10000 Beiträge. Ihr seid krank! (mit oder ohne Schnauzer)

Der User, welcher den 10000 Beitrag verfasst, oder rausfindet ob ich hier schonmal gepostet habe (ohne Hilfsmittel wie google oder die Suche vom Forum, und nur einer bekommts.. also je nachdem was als erstes Eintritt) bekommt einen virtuellen Keks.

*g*


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

`Haha haste recht Matze,  in diesem Fall hat Mr. Garisson eine schöne, zierliche und weibliche Handpuppe!!   

ER kontrolliert nämlich Sie! 


@ Alexander Schuc: so langweilig ist mir auch nicht!


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Über welche Puppe redet ihr jetzt  

KEEEEKSEEEE!!


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> omg.
> Hier sind ja bald 10000 Beiträge


Cool, gell? ^^ Darauf arbeiten wir doch hin 

@BW
Über eine andere Auslegung der Handpuppe de Mr. Garisons aus Shout Park .


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

ER kontrolliert MICH 
Sorry, das wird weder die Handpuppe, noch sonst wer schaffen 
aber danke für die nette Beschreibung 

"Du willst mich bändigen, dass kann noch nicht mal ich "


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Darf ich mal einen Wunsch äußern!? 

Ich will das Foto mit dem gelben Hintergrund zurück!! Mich stört der Gedanke das du von dieser kleinen Puppe kontrolliert wirst!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Cool, gell? ^^ Darauf arbeiten wir doch hin



und dann ist Schluss hier? *gg* Mhm.. har.. nach dem 9999. Beitrag mach ich zu.. 

@sight: Warum schreibst du meinen Namen aus?!


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> und dann ist Schluss hier? *gg* Mhm.. har.. nach dem 9999. Beitrag mach ich zu..


Dann reiß doch gleich mein Herz mit aus 
^^

@BW
Heißt das, du hast dich nichtmal selbst unter Kontrolle?


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

sind wir hier bei Wünsch dir was oder wie 

mhhhh ich könnte ja auch mal eins reinmachen, wo ihr mal keine Gegenstände findet über die ihr herziehen könnt...meine arme kleine Puppe 

also sonst noch Extrawünsche?


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Der Höflichkeit wegen, Fremder!


----------



## MiMi (30. September 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> und dann ist Schluss hier? *gg* Mhm.. har.. nach dem 9999. Beitrag mach ich zu..
> 
> @sight: Warum schreibst du meinen Namen aus?!



Nix zumachen. Mein erstellter Thread


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Nö, -nur nicht die Puppe!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. September 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dann reiß doch gleich mein Herz mit aus
> ^^



Hrhr.. darf ich nen Löffel verwenden?

Nene.. bleibt eh offen. *g*

@sight.. Fremder.. mhm.. aber du warst schonmal im Chat, ne?


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

DIE SCHÖPFERIN IST WIEDER HIER 
@Mimi
Du kannst doch schließlich das Jubiläum deines Threads nicht verpassen, oder? 

@sight
Hast du ein Puppentrauma, oder was ist so schlimm ;-]


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Würde ich auch gern mal wissen du magst mein Lampenbild nicht, die Puppe willste auch nicht..was willst du dann? MAOAM ?  blöder Spruch ich weiß hehe


----------



## MiMi (30. September 2008)

Ich schau ja auch ab un zu mal rein ^^
Und wie läufts bei euch so?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Da arbeitet man nicht mal ne Stunde und schon muss man mehrere Seiten nachlesen.

@MiMi: Geht ganz gut. Nur bißchen kaputt, hatte gestern ein paar Bier zuviel und ein paar Stunden Schlaf zu wenig (hab Geburtstag gefeiert)....


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

@MiMi
Ganz gut, nur leicht übermüdet ^^


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

danke Mimi bestens...und selbst?

SO, dass Puppenbild ist weg 

wir wollen ja nicht, dass sight nachher irgendwelche Anfälle bekommt ...


----------



## MiMi (30. September 2008)

Deinen Geburtstag?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2008)

Ja. Bin süße 19 geworden .


----------



## MiMi (30. September 2008)

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich 

Joa bie mir gehts auch ganz gut, werd nur extrem faul dadurch das ich den ganzen Tag zuhause bin ^^


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Wir können ja mal für ne Woche tauschen


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Ich habe nie gesagt das ich das Wachs-Bild nicht mag! 

@ Mimi Ja zum Jubiläum darfst du echt nicht fehlen! Eigentlich gebührt dir der 10.000 Eintrag 

@ Matze ... äh -Nein!  

@ Wiesel Was denn für ein Chat? 

...


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

da biste ja endlich wieder


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

sorry, muss hier zwischendurch auch arbeiten! 


EDIT:


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. September 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> sorry, muss hier zwischendurch auch arbeiten!



lol. Nimmt dir ja keiner ab..


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

tja ich mache Homearbeit  da kann man tun und lassen was man will...

da könnte man sogar die Puppen tanzen lassen


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Und was arbeitest du da?
Puppenspielerin?  ^^ ^^


----------



## hammet (30. September 2008)

Ich tippe auf irgendwas mit Webdesign (weil ne menge Fotos)


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2008)

Ich weiß es!  Aber ratet mal ruhig!


----------



## MiMi (30. September 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das ich das Wachs-Bild nicht mag!
> 
> @ Mimi Ja zum Jubiläum darfst du echt nicht fehlen! Eigentlich gebührt dir der 10.000 Eintrag
> 
> ...



Ich denk das darf auch gerne Ex1tus machen, denn er war auch einer der ersten dfie dabei waren, und ist immer noch aktiv hier ^^


----------



## hammet (30. September 2008)

Wachsverkäuferin übers Internet!


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Neee neee...

so viele Bilder sind´s doch garnicht...also für eine Frau 

Ich übernehme Aufgaben für einen Verlag..die schicken momentan so genannte et-Schreiben rum ...ja und nebenbei arbeite ich an meinem Praktikumsbericht ...multitasking sozusagen hehe

Hauptberuflich bin ich Studentin


----------



## hammet (30. September 2008)

Ahja die faulen Studenten wieder 

Naja ich mach mich dann so langsam vom Acker  Bis morgen


----------



## Matze (30. September 2008)

Und da irgendjemand aufpassen muss, dass hammet auch nach links und rechts guckt, bevor er über die Straße läufte, werde ich mich aus langsam verabschieden.

Bis morgen Freunde der nahenden 10.000 ^^

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Faule Studenten Wie bitte?

Ich geb dir gleich faule Studenten

Ich habe Semesterferein, in denen ich ein Praktikum ableisten musste, bin nebenbei arbeiten gegangen und schreibe an meinem Bericht...klingt das etwas faul?
Es gibt ja immer 2 Seiten der Medaille!


----------



## Alleno (30. September 2008)

Schönen Feierabend  man schreibt sich


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits 
Alle fitt? Die Hälfte der Woche ist ja schon geschafft


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

@hammet
Würde ich nicht ganz so sagen, denn für alle Bewohner der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist am Freitag Tag der Deutschen Einheit.
Oder anders ausgedrückt...
Die Partys beginnen diese Woche schon ab Donnerstag, morgen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Morgen.

Jawohl. Da hat auch gleich ein Kumpel von mir Geburtstag....Da gehts rund....


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch, ich weis noch gar nicht, was ich die ganzen Tage machen soll


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> *PeaZz in!*
> 
> @hammet
> Würde ich nicht ganz so sagen, denn für alle Bewohner der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist am Freitag Tag der Deutschen Einheit.
> ...



Und deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben, dass die Hälfte schon rum is :<

@Matze
Ich fahr in den Allgäu, magst mitkommen? xD


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> @Matze
> Ich fahr in den Allgäu, magst mitkommen? xD


Und was gibts da interrensanntes?


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und was gibts da interrensanntes?



Nen Oktoberfest-Abklatsch ^^
Naja ich fahr Verwandte besuchen udn da gehen wir wahrscheinlich dann zum Oktoberfest in der Umgebung


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Na ja. Vom Oktoberfest bin ich kein Fan. Von dem Geld für eine Maß könnte ich hier bei mir etwas mehr als einen halben kaste kaufen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Und wenn du dann schon benüdelt bist kannste auch Oettinger oder sowas trinken, das kommt nochmal billiger. Oktoberfesträusche könnten teure Räusche werden....


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Mal nebenbei, ich bin gar kein Bier Fan, kommt selten vor, dass ich eins trink und dann meist nur, weil die Alternativen am Abend schon vernichtet wurden ^^


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich sagte ja Allgäu  Da ises ned so teuer wie das in München. Außerdem trink ich eh nix, von daher wirds für mciha uch ned teuer


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man zur Verwandschaft geht, muss man meistens eh nicht viel selbst zahlen .


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man zur Verwandschaft geht, muss man meistens eh nicht viel selbst zahlen .



Das stimmt, ich lass mich aber nicht gerne durchfüttern.
Hmm mal schaun wie oft wir dieses WE zu MCDoof fahren oO Irgendwie ist das mit die größte Attraktion in der Stadt da oO


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> zu MCDoof fahren oO Irgendwie ist das mit die größte Attraktion in der Stadt da oO


Ach weist du, ich glaube ich komme nicht mit


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin @ all

Ich frag mich immer wie die die 2 Bier letzte Nacht 50 € gekostet haben können! 

Wie du trinkst nicht Hammet, wie kommt es?

...


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ach weist du, ich glaube ich komme nicht mit



Zum Glück...bleiben mehr Burger für mich! :suspekt:


@sight

Einschneidendes Erlebnis mit 3 Jahren


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Nene, die haben doch letzte Woche dieses Internetz und dieses ISDN bekommen. Da geht dann schon was. Und ihr Fernsehen ist auch schon seit 3 Monaten auf Farbe umgestellt! Jaha! Da wird euch nicht langweilig!


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab da grade was interresanntes gefunden: http://www.heise.de/tr/Wie-man-sich-ploetzlich-alt-fuehlt-II--/blog/artikel/116461

Moin sight, sag bloß da wo du wohnst gehts auch unter der Woche so ab ?


----------



## moggel (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,

und hier die heutige Bauernregel des Tages:

              Rutscht dem Bauern im Oktober die Hose,
              so war der Gummi im August schon lose

;-)

gruß moggel


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Wir haben gleich erstmal Frühstück und Auftragsbesprechung, deswegen geht hier noch nicht so viel ab, siehe Anhang!


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Haha ^^
Das Bild is ja mal geil ^^
Oh man, so wie es aussieht wird es heute ein Lustiger Tag. Erst eine neue Meldung vom britischen *Geheim*dienst, dann hab ich die wohl gramatikalisch inkorekteste SMS aller Zeiten bekommen und jetzt das ^^


----------



## Alleno (1. Oktober 2008)

Juten Tach allerseits!

Bei mir ist gleich erstmal Umzug angesagt ... Kisten schleppen, aufbauen, putzen....hach wie herlich!


----------



## moggel (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Hammet und Matze,
hab mal ne Javafrage, hab mir ein jar-file gemacht und da sind nur bmps drin, bmp1.bmp usw.
Wie spreche ich die nun an im programm, also wie hole ich die um sie dann weiter zu verwenden?


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Sowas hab ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht gemachte, aber guck mal, ob dir das hier weiterhilft: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/313192-dateien-aus-jar-verwenden.html


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Sagt mal, macht ihr alle Mittag? Ganz schön still hier.

@BW
Was denn für ein Umzug, Wohnungsumzug? Umzug eines Zimmers?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie wo was?^^ 
Hab ich die letzten Tage was verpasst?


----------



## Alleno (1. Oktober 2008)

Heute ist hier echt nicht viel los...

Ne Freundin von mir studiert jetzt in Köln und zieht dahin...ich helfe nur... muss jetzt auch leider schon los ....wünsch euch noch nen unterhaltsammen Tag!
Bis morgen Gruss Blackwoman


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

@Gewürzwiesel
Du meinst gestern? ... Also die Schöpferin war da, ein Admin war da...
hmm, les es doch nach, ist doch nur ein Tag 

@BW
Spaß? Wie denn wenns hier so still ist -.-


----------



## Alleno (1. Oktober 2008)

ein bisschen S P A ß für alle...besonders für den armen Matze


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ach keine Lust jetzt alles zu kesen x)
Mir wurde am Montag mein geliebter die-ärzte Schal geklaut -.-


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch Spaß  BW was hällst du von dem Bild auf Seite 621!


----------



## Alleno (1. Oktober 2008)

Hehe noch garnicht gesehen...das Bild ist ja mal geil 


naaaa gut, ich will mal nicht so sein.... nochmal ne Runde E X T R A S P A ß für sight


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

So, ihr habte jetzt ein bischen Zeit noch mehr Spaß zu sammeln, ich mach jetzt mal Mittag


----------



## Alleno (1. Oktober 2008)

Mein Abholdienst ist noch nicht da, müsste aber jeden Moment kommen ...so lange müsst ihr mir die Zeit noch ein wenig versüßen  

machs gut Matze...bis später!


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

A'm back!

So, hier einen Beutel Zucker für BW, ich hoffe das reicht für den Anfang ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab noch nen Würfel Zucker da ;D


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

versüßen? Dann musst du vorbeikommen, ich habe den Auftrag bekommen eine Glückwunschkarte zu gestalten! 

Dafür habe ich eine Torte backen lassen mit dem Logo des Unternehmens! Diese ist ungefähr um 15.00 Uhr hier also wenn du dich beeilst bleibt noch etwas für dich übrig! 


EDIT: Wiesel


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Wow! Ich hab ja auch endlich 200 Beiträge xD


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie geht der Spruch?



> The higher your Postcount the bigger your Pen!s is.


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

Wiesel das du das schaffst hätte ich nie gedacht!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Hätte ich auch nie gedacht 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht


Pff... nur weil du nur 133 Posts hast ;D
Ne Späßken


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

auch an euch kennt sich jemand mit sowas aus?

-->

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creative-lounge/324920-zeiterfassung.html

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ne sorry.... kann die da leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Wiesel


-.-


@Ex1tus
Sehr richtig, hinter diesem Spruch steckt viel Wahres


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Und schon ist hier wieder so eine Flaute... Alle am essen


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Dabei hat das am Montag so schön angefangen -.-


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Hätte ich auch nie gedacht
> 
> 
> Pff... nur weil du nur 133 Posts hast ;D
> Ne Späßken



Ich hab der eher Angst um Matze ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist einfach zu erklären:
Montag bis heute morgen: Ich war nicht da -> alle aktiv
Heute: Ich bin da -> Niemand schreibt.


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab der eher Angst um Matze ^^


Angst oder Neid... ;-]


Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Montag bis heute morgen: Ich war nicht da


Montag warst du doch da -.-


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Nur kurz ;D
Gegen.. Ähm... 5 glaub ich bin ich aus dem Haus ^^


----------



## hammet (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Angst oder Neid... ;-]



Angst, du hebst dir doch noch nen Bruch ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Dann verlasse ich euch mal kurzzeitig ;D
Lecker essen


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Na warum glaubst du wohl, gehe ich regelmäßig trainieren? Sonst würde ich ja zusammenklappen ^^ ^^


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Du gehst trainieren Matze?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

So bin wieder da.


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Ach ein bischen, kaum der Reder wert ^^


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

Sieht man gar nich ;-]


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich nicht, das ist auch in keinster Weise vorgesehen


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Uhuuuuu, you got served!

^^

BTW hat noch jemand von euch mit Warhammer Online angefangen?

edit: Was hab ich eigentlich mit dem BTW gemeint? Auf was hab ich mich denn da bezogen? *verwirrt*


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Uhuuuuu, you got served!


Für alle die Shout Park nur auf deutsch angucken: "Uhuuuu, du wurdest bedient!"



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> BTW hat noch jemand von euch mit Warhammer Online angefangen?


Nö, aber ich habe vor kurzem noch "Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War -Soulstorm" gezockt


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> edit: Was hab ich eigentlich mit dem BTW gemeint? Auf was hab ich mich denn da bezogen? *verwirrt*


Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Und was hat das Galileo Mystery Team damit zu tun?

Ich hab mir ja letzhin mal auf youtube ein bißchen was angeguckt, weil du davon erzählt hast.... Unterhaltsam war es ^^.



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Für alle die Shout Park nur auf deutsch angucken: "Uhuuuu, du wurdest bedient!"



Die Übersetzung ist ja fast noch unterhaltsamer .


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht kann Aiman das klären!


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und was hat das Galileo Mystery Team damit zu tun?
> 
> Ich hab mir ja letzhin mal auf youtube ein bißchen was angeguckt, weil du davon erzählt hast.... Unterhaltsam war es ^^.



Ganz im Ernst, ihr MÜSST euch mal den Galileo Mysterie Eintrag bei stupidedia  durchlesen. Zu Göttlich!




Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Die Übersetzung ist ja fast noch unterhaltsamer .


Ist die orginal Übersetzung


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

> Warum liegt dort ein Zettel mit einer 16 (vll. auch eine 91, wer weiß) auf dem Tisch, warum fliegt er nicht hinunter wenn man ihn anschnippst und was haben nun die Freimaurer und Illuminati damit zu tun?



DAS wüsste ich auch mal gerne...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ist die orginal Übersetzung



Bahhaha, jetzt echt? *Pff lachen runterdrück* Hätte nicht eher sowas wie "abserviert" oder so gepasst? Oh man, da stecken doch die Freimauerer dahinter.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ne das waren die Aliens aus Rosswell...


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

@Wiesel
War Jesus Österreicher? XD

@Ex1tus
Ähm, überstze doch mal served 
Das stimmt schon alles so ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Oder die Naz!s, mit ihren Reichsflugscheiben und Gedankenbeeinflusser.

@ Matze: Ich kann auch englische Texte in den google Übersetzer hauen und es kommt was raus....


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Wiesel
> War Jesus Österreicher? XD



Wtf?

p.s.: Der von dir eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen. *narf!*

Edit: Aso.. war wohl das Gewürzwiesel gemeint. x_X


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Du bist doch wsl. 

War das der Cocktailparty-Effekt? ^^


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> War das der Cocktailparty-Effekt? ^^


Hä? Was fürn Ding?

@Alexander Schuc
Lese den Galileo Myterie Eintrag in der stupidedia und du wirst erleuchtet ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Leben  H!tler und Jesus noch?!
Ich denke mal ganz ehrlich... nein?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. Oktober 2008)

Uaah! Schon wieder einen der den Namen ausschreibt. x_X


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Uaah! Schon wieder einen der den Namen ausschreibt. x_X



Herzloses Copy Paste, denn wenn ich was falsch schreiben würde, wäre das doch peinlich 

@Alex
So ok?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Alex
> So ok?



Siehe meine angepasste Signatur.


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh, hatte ich nicht gelesen, sorry Jean-Luc Picard ^^
So, Zeit sich wieder auf die Erde zu beamen.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hä? Was fürn Ding?



Stell dir eine Party vor. Alle stehen in Grüppchen rum und reden. Du stehst auch in einer. Plötzlich nennt jemand aus einer anderen Gruppe von denen du nicht zugehört hast, in seiner "Rede" deinen Namen. Das hört man hin.

Wsl ist auch aufgetaucht als sein Name genannt wurde .


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Achso. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Bing Beng Balla Balla Bum *langweil*


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn dir langweilig ist, dann geh doch mal raus bei dem schönem Wetter! :suspekt:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei euch ist schönes Wetter? Oo


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Das hat er ironisch gemeint, hier ist es kalt, meistens regnet es und es weht ein starker Wind -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab den Rolleyes und den Suspekt Smiley dahinter gesetzt.....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Pff... Smilies... :suspekt:;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich wurde der ja erfunden um Ironie & Sarkasmus aufgrund fehlender Mimik, Gestik und/oder Aussprache deutlich zu machen....Jetzt braucht man schon einen ganzen Swingerclub davon um das klarzumachen...


Das hört sich ja an als wär ich schon 60 .


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

19 und 60... Alles das gleiche.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2008)

19 und 60 und geistig trotzdem noch 14 .

Ich bin dann mal weg, Feieramd.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Jo hauste ;D
Bei der Gelegenheit verziehe ich mich auch mal.


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> 19 und 60... Alles das gleiche.



Stimmt, für dich zählt beides als älter als du  ;-]



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin dann mal weg, Feieramd.


Yo, bis morgen.


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal für heut.

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

Oh mein Gott was war denn hier die 3 letzten Seiten los!? 

Ihr seid ja wahnsinnig!  ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinnig? WIR?


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich korrigiere ... du Wiesel!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja normal..Ich hab nir behauptet, dass ich nicht wahnsinnig wäre ;D


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2008)

*N'Abend*

Siehste !


EDIT: Meine ich ja nich bös'


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Aber DU bist sowieso wahnsinnig :suspekt:


----------



## Alleno (1. Oktober 2008)

Sooooo, Mama ist wieder Zuhause  neee Spaß!

Sight SORRY, dass ich nicht kommen konnte...hab den Eintag leider erst grad gelesen...

und die Antwort darauf, warum hier heute so wenig los war, ist doch ganz klar  
ICH WAR NICHT DA ;-) V.I.P.


falls man sich nicht mehr schreibt, dann bis morgen  und eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nichts zu tun... Also schreibe ich auch ;D


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

ja ja Wiesel...erst mir ne PN schicken und dann einfach einschlafen 

hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nicht pennen kann ...furchtbar!
Und ihr seid schon alle im Traumland


----------



## hammet (2. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Morgen


Den Spruch über die Studenten lass ich jetzt mal, sonst steh ich wieder auf der Abschussliste :suspekt:

one day to go!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Morgen. So, der letzte Tag der Woche....

Hmm wenn ich gestern um 3:24 noch aufgewesen wäre, dann hätte ich mich garnicht erst schlafen gelegt....


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Auf ins Finale dieser Woche  (für die Meisten zumindest )



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh mein Gott was war denn hier die 3 letzten Seiten los!?
> 
> Ihr seid ja wahnsinnig!  ...


Warum? Was war denn so besonders?

@BW
Wann musst du immer am nächsten Tag aufstehen



EDIT.: ^^ Posten im Minutentakt


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hehe hier wurden irgendwie ganz verrückte Dinge geschrieben! 

Tja ich war wirklich schon ganz früh in der sogenannten "Dreamland" damit meine ich aber nicht die gleichnamige Party in Bremen! 

Jo letzter Tag der Countdown läuft!

Geil 'ey gestern war die Violinen Musikerin bei mir ...  *schmacht*


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Tja, und plötzlich warst du die 2. Geige, oder  ^^ 

Und was war deiner Meinung nach so verrückt?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Spätestens wenn immer jemand was mit Freimauerer oder Illuminaten schreibt, dann geht doch hier immer alles steil .


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Spätestens wenn immer jemand was mit Freimauerer oder Illuminaten schreibt, dann geht doch hier immer alles steil .



Und genau DAS liebe ich ja an diesem Thread (wenn auch jeder mitmacht und jedem etwas logisch-blödes einfällt ^^)!


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind doch alle Freimaurer! 


EDIT: ... seid ihr doch oder?


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich?
Hmm, frei, dass bin ich oder versuche es zu sein, aber Maurer? Nein ^^
Btw: Freiheit, hast du dir das Album schon reingezogen sight?


----------



## hammet (2. Oktober 2008)

@sight
Wenn ich dir das sagen würde, müsste ich dich töten.

Mein Name ist James.
James Bond...äh ich mein Hammet ^^


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, sight antwortet nicht mehr... ich befürchte, er hat die falsche Frage gestellt 
Und ich hab mit ihm geredet... ich sollte mich heute des Öfteren mal umdrehen ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin.
Ausschlafen tut soooo gut  Nachher schön Frühstück machen ^^


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

hier in der Öffentlichkeit kann ich ja auch nicht nach dem Codewort der letzten Sitzung fragen!  - Vielelicht haben wir ungläubige unter uns! 

@ Matze ich habe einge Lieder von ihm gehört! er hat ein Lied mit Silbermond


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Matze ich habe einge Lieder von ihm gehört! er hat ein Lied mit Silbermond


Klingt komisch, ist aber sau geil! Das Mysteriöse ist allerdings, das ab der 2. Strophe, besonders ab der Stelle mit der Last alles auf die letzten Monate meiner letzten Beziehung zutrifft . So weit geht die Überwachung schon...

ich sollte Sicherheitshalber die Wände meines Zimmers mit Graphit ausstatten und noch zusätzlich Störsender verteilen. Wanzendedektoren und noche eine Schicht in den Wänden, die Lichtschwertern wiederstehet kann auch nicht schaden...


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Und dir Helme aus Alufolie und Metallkleiderbügeln bauen.


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

Sie werden Kameras in Form von organischen Materials aussenden! Fliegen die dich belauschen und alles mit ihren 1000 Augen aufnehmen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Juhu Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Sie werden Kameras in Form von organischen Materials aussenden! Fliegen die dich belauschen und alles mit ihren 1000 Augen aufnehmen



Moment... *Augenverbind* ... JA! Ich kann sie spüren... Operator .. ähh Sight, schnell wie werde ich die los, es sind zuviel um sie zu zerstören...


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

Du darfst dich nicht bewegen und musst einen Stoff über dich werfen der deine Thermoenergie absorbiert!  Dann hast du ein Chance und wenn sie nichts ahnen springst du aus dem Nix hervor und richtest über sie 


@ hammet geschüttelt oder gerührt!?


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Du darfst dich nicht bewegen und musst einen Stoff über dich werfen der deine Thermoenergie absorbiert!  Dann hast du ein Chance und wenn sie nichts ahnen springst du aus dem Nix hervor und richtest über sie
> 
> 
> @ hammet geschüttelt oder gerührt!?



Es kommen immer wieder welche nach und langsam werden meine Arme vom Schwertschwingen müde...


Ähmm, hammet hat doch gar nix gesagt?!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Nimm nemn Thermaldetonator... Dann musst du nur die Wohnung neu einrichten


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Geht nicht! Wie sight ja schon sagte reagieren die auf Termalenergie. Also würde das nur noch mehr anlocken!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Geh in deinen Schrank und nehm die Embryonalstellung ein.


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

richtig!  Der Operator hat gesprochen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

pff... Dann nen non-thermalen Thermaldetonator :suspekt:

EDIT: Gehe mal eben Frühstück machen.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja, die erste Welle ist überstanden. Hab ne Kerze im Raum angemacht und als sie alle dort waren einen Teil der Decke einstürzen lassen.

So, muss mal eben die Location wechseln *ausDemFensterSpring* ...


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Oder mach es wie in Minority Report. Leg dich in eine Badewanne mit kaltem Wasser und Eiswürfel, dann können sie deine Körperwärme nicht mehr orten.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Ganz im Ernst, an die Stelle musste ich auch denken ^^.

Nein, ich muss mich an einem warmen Ort verstecken... hmm, eine Basis in einem Vulkan errichten, auf Mustafar untertauchen, in den Tropen verstecken oder in der Damensauna ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

So wieder da  Jetzt wird reingehauen^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube Damensauna geht am schnellsten .


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Genau, ich hab sie abgehängt... aber irgendwie hab ich grad Probleme mir eine dauerhafte Lösung zu Überlegen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Und macht am meisten Spaß.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Genau, ich hab sie abgehängt... aber irgendwie hab ich grad Probleme mir eine dauerhafte Lösung zu Überlegen



Zur Wurzel des Übels vordringen.

Rosenkohl!


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Zur Wurzel des Übels vordringen.
> 
> Rosenkohl!



Rosenkohl? War das nicht die Biologisch Waffe die von den Meinzelmännchen gezüchtet wird? Wenns falsch ist, korrigiere mich bitte, bin nämlich grade beschäftigt in andere Wurzeln vorzudringen ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt fängts hier an zu regnen


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallökes,

also jetzt dret ihr völlig frei, oder? 
Das kann sich ja keiner durchlesen hier


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Schweig!!
Sonst holen sie dich auch noch! Am besten guckst du gleich mal unter den Tisch nach Wanzen 

:suspekt:



(Schon lange bevor du in diesem Thread mitgeschrieben hast, haben wir hier Verschwörungen aufgedeckt. Zum Beispiel die Heinzel-Meinzelmännchen/frauchen Verschwörung)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Kontrollier lieber dein Telefon


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Vieleicht wird sie auch schon von den Biologischen Überwachungssonde die Sight entdeckt hat überwacht!... Hörst du zufällig ein ganz leises Summen?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

ich habe diese Nacht alles notwendige dazu bei euch montiert  noch Fragen? hrhr


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Ne im Moment hör ich kein Summen... SOll ich den Fernseher anmachen? Dann hör ich eins :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

@Wiesel
Ich hatte eigentlich BW gemeint .

@BW
Für wen arbeitest du? Und warum spioniert ihr uns aus?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe keine Auftraggeber...ich arbeite nicht für andere, merk dir das 

ihr seid ein teil meiner Forschung ...


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Pah! Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ich dein Versteck finde und deine Biologischen Überwachungsapperate hab ich ja schon ausgetrickst ;-]


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

das denkst DU  bei mir gehen sekündlich Informationen über Dich in meine Überwachungsstation ein...und über die Anderen auch!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Dann sag mal ganz genau was ich im Moment mache und so ;D


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Woher weist du, dass es sich dabei wircklich um Daten über MICH handelt ;-]?
Mal ein Test: Was soll ich jetzt zu Mittag essen? Tja, wenn du das mit deinen Infos rausbekommst, dann muss ich mich wohl woanders verstecken um meine Pläne auszuhäcken ;-)


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Auf so Spielchen lasse ich mich doch nicht ein 

ihr seid ein Teil meiner Forschung...jeder Schritt, jeder Gedankengang wird genaustens aufgezeichnet...sogar wenn ihr in der Nase bohrt ... stimmts Wiesel


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie... Nicht? Oo


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

SO, ich mach dann langsam mal Mittag, an einem geheimen Ort ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen, ob BW diesen Ort findet!


----------



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... wenn man das mal so etwas mitverfolgt.... Blackwoman hat in einer psychatrischen Anstalt Praktikum gemacht und führt jetzt Forschungen über euch durch.... na dämmerts?! ;-]


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht werde ich mich als dein Essen tarnen  
oder soll ich mich einfach dazu gesellen ?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

@Dorschty: endlich mal einer, der das ganze im Überlick hat !;-)


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> oder soll ich mich einfach dazu gesellen ?


Mit oder ohne Kerzenschein ?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

na, das darfst du gerne selbst entscheiden ...

soll ich sonst noch irgendwas mitbringen?


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

*womanizer Mode: On* Nur dein bezauberndes Lächeln *womanizer Mode: Off*
^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

die Forschung wird auch so nicht gestoppt ... ich hoffe, das weißt du 

gehört alles zum PLAN!

klingt aber trotzdem gut  du Charmeur

Charmeur
Bedeutungen:

[1] Eine Person, die durch gute soziale und kommunikative Fähigkeiten geschickt Komplimente macht und dabei Sympathie für seine eigene Person oder eine Sache erzeugt. Nicht immer positiv gemeint


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Und ich verziehe mich mal ein Bisschen ;D
Bis später.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> die Forschung wird auch so nicht gestoppt ... ich hoffe, das weißt du



*Charmeur On*
Cherry, ich bin sich wir können uns da einig werden. Eine so bezaubernde Dame braucht doch nicht heimlich zu überwachen, sondern kann doch fragen...
*Charmeur Off*


----------



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2008)

Wowowow.....*auf-Matzes-Schleimspur-ausrutsch-und-arm-brech* ;-]


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß ja, dass es GENAU DAS ist, was Frauen gern hören, aber....

ich bin eiskalt und zieh das ganze durch!
Ich werd nicht schwach


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Habt ihr eigentlich gewusst das Schnecken auf der Schleimspur anderer Schnecken  schneller sind?


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

*Charmeur On*
Dein Herz mag noch so kalt sein, aber die Wärme, die ich in meine Herzen spüre, wenn ich an dich denke, lässt mich nicht erfrieren.
*Charmeur Off*

^^
So, jetzt reichts, ich geh wircklich essen


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Boah, ich hab gerade gegessen und hab das Bedürfnis das alles wieder rauszukotzen....


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auf dich warten Matze 

so schlimm Ex1tus?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Und ich bin auch wieder da xD Matze ist ja ein echter Womanizer ^^


----------



## hammet (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmm Matze Matze tztztztz


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> so schlimm Ex1tus?



Naja, bißchen schlecht ist mir geworden .


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

wenigstens einer, DER VERSUCHT einem Komplimente zu machen


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Versuchen kann ichs auch :

Du bist voll toll undso und alles. 

War das gut?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

und so 

ich hoffe nicht, dass das alles war bzw. das deine Komplimente für eine Frau sind/waren


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr zurückhalten, der Urzeitmann dringt durch.

JA, ich kann auch andere Komplimente machen:

1. Das Essen war gut.
2. Schön geputzt.

Muhahaha ^^.


----------



## Dorschty (2. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mich nicht mehr zurückhalten, der Urzeitmann dringt durch.
> 
> JA, ich kann auch andere Komplimente machen:
> 
> ...



Strike!


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

*Charmeur On*
Oh bella Dona. Das Essen hat keinen Geschmack mehr und das Licht keine Farben, wenn ich nicht in deiner Nähe bin...
*Charmeur Off*

Übersetztung für die Kerle hier:
So ich bin zurück. Hab viel gegessen -> bin Papp satt. Hey, beim essen ist die eine Lampe kaputt gegangen. Ich hoffe ich muss hier nicht alleine Posten.

^^ ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat wohl am meisten Übung


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

So ein Quark. Wenn wir hier eine Phrasenkasse hätten, müsste Matze da schon ca. 17 000 € reinschmeißen. ^^


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

*Charmeur On*
Aber für diese eine Frau, welche mir das Licht in meine Seele bringt und die Erfüllung meiner Träume darstellt, ist mir kein irdisches Gut zu teuer.
*Charmeur Off*


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

warscheinlich steh ich einfach nicht auf diese Überromantik  son Mittelding wäre nicht schlecht ....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Und vor allem Komplimente, die man auch ernst nehmen kann xD


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Was Mittelding? 

So:



> Wunderschöne Augen, du geile Sau.



hmm ich glaub so auch nicht .


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Also was jetzt? Ganz oder gar nicht...
Frauen...


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

kommt dem schon näher


----------



## hammet (2. Oktober 2008)

@Charmeur 


Was würdest du am besten für einen Suchdialog nehmen, der von einem JFrame (zB.) aufgerufen wird? Ein neues JFrame oder nen JDialog oder was?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Ganz oder garnicht? oh man immer diese Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten ...

komm schon, das ist doch nicht alles.... wer sagt denn, das Frau NUR auf so nen "Kitsch" (sorry Matze) steht... das kann man ja echt nicht ernst nehmen...(wie Wiesel schon sagte)


----------



## Andibert (2. Oktober 2008)

So aufgesetzte Komplimente sind immer nur die Hälfte wert.

Ein gutes Kompliment schleicht sich unbemerkt an und nutzt die Lage der Situation, um die Angebetete gefangen zu nehmen.

Außerdem muss es ganz trocken sein und keine Schleimspur hinter sich herziehen


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Eben. Was der in die Phrasenkasse zahlen müsste. Du übrigens auch BW, für deine Sig .


----------



## Zvoni (2. Oktober 2008)

Und ich musste bei Matzes Kommentaren dauernd an diesen Cartoon mit Pepe, dem Stinktier denken ^^

*FürchterlicherFranzösischerAkzent*"Oh Cherie, isch könnte disch bumsen die ganze Tag mit die Kopf an die Wand"

EDIT: Hat das Forum nen Schuss?
Bei Blackwoman steht "Beiträge: 3"
Sie hat allein auf Seite 632 vier Beiträge :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (2. Oktober 2008)

Beiträge im Fun-Forum werden nicht gezählt.

Matze Hilfeee!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich mich letztens auch gewundert x)
In diesem Thread (genau wie im Showroom) bekommt man keine Beiträge dazu berechnet.


----------



## Andibert (2. Oktober 2008)

Weil Frauen immer so viel reden rechnet das Forum die Postzahlen auf einen "männlichen" wert um...

*edit*
immer diese Zwischenposts


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

boah 

jetzt hab ihr die ganze Stimmung kaputt gemacht 

meine sig ist garnicht schleimig tzzzz


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Genau... Wo soll die Sig. denn schleimig sein? Oo
Ist doch wahr, wasa da steht.


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Danke Wiesel...SO macht man sich bei Frauen beliebt


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich doch garnicht gesagt! *schluchz*

Du musst nur dafür was in die Phrasenkasse zahln.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Und ich werde mich jetzt bei meinem Sofa beliebt machen, indem ich mich drauf setze und Simpsons gucke  Bis später ;D


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

und schon machste dich wieder unbeliebt


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> @Charmeur
> Was würdest du am besten für einen Suchdialog nehmen, der von einem JFrame (zB.) aufgerufen wird? Ein neues JFrame oder nen JDialog oder was?



Einen Dialog, ich verwende eigentlich immer einen JDialog, wenn es nicht gewollt ist, das der User aufs andere Panel kann.
Sorry, konnte lange nicht schreiben, da mein Chef was auf dem Rechner einrichten musst.



Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> das Frau NUR auf so nen "Kitsch" (sorry Matze) steht... das kann man ja echt nicht ernst nehmen...(wie Wiesel schon sagte)


Als ob ich das alles ernst gemeint hätte...


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

ach neee sag blos....für wie dumm hälste mich  Männer


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich rieche Vorurteile und Pauschalisierung....*schnüff schnüff*


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Oh, du hast mich durchschaut! Das ist meine Standartmasche für die Disco heute Abend...  :suspekt:

@Ex1tus
*schnüff*, oh, du hast recht...


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab gerade mal mein SpamEmail Account gecheckt und da ist mir eine News ins Auge gefallen : http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/wis...et=4044468,cc=000007091900067291881MqG4W.html


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

ich hoffe mal, dass die das auch durchschauen...naja kommt drauf an ob man nur die Naivchen anspricht ne


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Du würdest bei so etwas auch dahinfließen wenn du schon ein ein bißchen bis ein bißchen viel Alkohol konsumiert hättest ^^.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

@BW
Mich dolcht, so langsam bekommst du ein ziemlich verzerrtes Bild von mir

@Ex1tus
Geschamckssache. Mir schmeckt Kängurufleisch nicht... andererseits esse ich auch kein Rind und Lamm


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Niemals !  auf so Männer fall ich nicht rein hehe


----------



## hammet (2. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @BW
> Mich dolcht, so langsam bekommst du ein ziemlich verzerrtes Bild von mir
> 
> @Ex1tus
> Geschamckssache. Mir schmeckt Kängurufleisch nicht... andererseits esse ich auch kein Rind und Lamm


Ui pass auf, dass du nicht verbluetest *fg*


Hmm habs noch nie probiert, stehe eh lieber auf Pute


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Pute? Wie wo was?

Ich mag auch eher Pute oder Hähnchenfleisch....


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Wollte euch ja damit auch nicht zum Verzehr von Känguruhs anstacheln...

Das sagst du jetzt im nüchteren Zustand BW..... Hier mal ein Video dazu: http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1825142


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich esse fast nur Pute und Hähnchen...

Was ist auf dem Video drauf? Du weist doch, dass ich das auf der Arbeit nich sehen kann


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was ist auf dem Video drauf? Du weist doch, dass ich das auf der Arbeit nich sehen kann



Das zu erzählen ist fast so lustig wie einen Cartoon zu erzählen. Schau es dir daheim mal an .


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

es ist sowas von dämlich


----------



## hammet (2. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Das zu erzählen ist fast so lustig wie einen Cartoon zu erzählen. Schau es dir daheim mal an .



Tztztz jetzt sie mal nicht so faul, ich wills auch wissen


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

nö hammet, du bist immer so fies zu Studenten...vorallem mir  und Matze eh nicht !


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> nö hammet, du bist immer so fies zu Studenten...vorallem mir  und Matze eh nicht !



Hä? Heißt das jetzt, er ist fies zu mir, er ist nicht fies zu mir, ich bin fies zu ihm oder wie jezt?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

och Gottchen Matze  was ist bei dir los? Denkste schon zu viel über die Anmachsprüche für heute Abend nach 
Bist du etwas ein Student? Ich meinte damit, dass er fies zu mir ist und zu Studenten im allgemeinen


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Moment...
Hirn >:  sodu reboot
...
complet!
Achso, ok, jetzt hab ichs.


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, jetzt bin ich auch mal wieder lieb zu dir...grad kam wohl ein wenig die Männerhasserin in mir hoch  verzeiht hehe


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Dir sei verziehen, selbiges auf Frauen muss ich auch in letzter Zeit des öfteren unterdrücken


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm ganz ehrlich? bei manchen kann ich das auch verstehen....
gibt leider auf beiden Seiten ziemliche Idioten/Idiotinnen


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Allerdings, nur komischerweise ist der/die nicht idiotische immer unaufindbar versteckt -.-


----------



## hammet (2. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Na gut, jetzt bin ich auch mal wieder lieb zu dir...grad kam wohl ein wenig die Männerhasserin in mir hoch  verzeiht hehe




Nö ! 
Nix da  
Hmm wird Zeit das Wochenende wird. Matze is schon ganz aufgewuhlt und wird schon von irgendwelchen Wörtern erdölcht xD


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Wörter sind schon hinterhältig und gefährlich...


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hey Bambinos & Bambina! 

Ihr macht mich fertig habe gerade mal alles durchgelesen was hier steht! 

So jetzt ist ja fast schon wieder Feierabend + verlängertes Wochenende!  Was liegt denn an? Bei Matze ist's klar ne ...  


...


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Nö !
> Nix da



siehste schon wieder 



vor mir verstecken sich die guten auch immer ...die mögen mich wohl nicht oder haben Angst vor mir hehe


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

siiiiiight ...wo wir doch grade vom verstecken gesprochen haben...
wo warsn du? Wieder viel Arbeit gehabt?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Angst? Bist du abschreckend oder wie? Hast immer 2 Schwerter dabei oder 12 Finger


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ihr macht mich fertig habe gerade mal alles durchgelesen was hier steht!


Wircklich alles, seit deinem letzten Post? Wie viel Seiten waren das? ;-]


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ]
> Bei Matze ist's klar ne ...


Was denn? Ich glaube kaum, dass sich diese Abend wiederhohlen wird... -.-


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

ob ich abschreckend bin, darf gern jeder selber entscheiden :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Einwurf, was ist denn im Forum plötzlich los? (siehe Screenshot)


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

Wie konnte ich dich hier nur so alleine lassen!  (@ BW)

ja alllllllllllllll'es!  *habe Tränen geweint!* :suspekt:

Nochmal @ BW Wieso?

@ Ex1tus Was ist denn da der normal Stand? Greetz euer A. 


EDIT: NAtürlich gelacht!!


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

@sight
Tränen... hast du uns ausgelacht, war es, weil du mich im Stich gelassen hast, gegen die Biologischen Spionagedinger oder weil unsere unglaublich weisen Diskussionen dir klar gemacht haben, dass das Leben so wie du kennst bisher nichts wert war? ^^ :suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung, aber von 1000 (und ein paar Zerquetschte) Besuchern sind über die Hälfte im Illu-Showroom unterwegs?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wie konnte ich dich hier nur so alleine lassen!  (@ BW)
> 
> Nochmal @ BW Wieso?




Ja echt mal, wie konntest du nur 

Was wieso? hööö?


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

> Tränen... hast du uns ausgelacht, war es, weil du mich im Stich gelassen hast, gegen die Biologischen Spionagedinger oder weil unsere unglaublich weisen Diskussionen dir klar gemacht haben, dass das Leben so wie du kennst bisher nichts wert war?



1. Nein! Ich bin doch kein Renegade! 

2. Äh lass mich kurz überlegen äh ... 


@ BW 





> ob ich abschreckend bin, darf gern jeder selber entscheiden


 deswegen Wieso!?


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

ja aber was soll ich denn darauf sagen


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

... sag was nettes! :-(


EDIT: Ne kiene Ahnung ich habe es ja selbst nicht verstanden deswegen wollte ich es ja wissen ...  ...


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

hab grad überlegt, ob dein Smiley kotzt oder ob er einfach nur rote Wangen hat 

verstehs doch selber nimmer 

das war heute einfach zu viel hier hehe

aber was nettes sag ich gern .... die Frage ist nur was


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja, wir müssen mal mit diesen Kreuzunterhaltungen aufhören, sonst blickt keiner mehr durch. Wir sagen zum Abschluss des Tages nur noch nette Sachen übereinander. 

Ihr seid alle voll toll!


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat recht. Teilweise haben heute 3 Leute gleichzeitig gepostet, ganz schön verwirrend.

Ich mach mich jetzt aber erstmal auf den Heimweg...

@Dr. Ex1tus
Möge die Hochspannungsleitung mit dir sein

@BW
*Charmeur On*
Cherry... ich sehne mich schon jetzt nach dem Tag, an dem wir uns wieder sehen...
*Charmeur Off*

@hammet
Viel Spaß bei deinem 50% Oktoberfest "Oh zapft es"

@sight
Hauste rein Digger

Oder zusammengefast: Bis Montag

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg. Haut rein! (und zwar kräftig )


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @BW
> *Charmeur On*
> Cherry... ich sehne mich schon jetzt nach dem Tag, an dem wir uns wieder sehen...
> *Charmeur Off*
> ...



oder besser gesagt : darf isch stecken meinen Finger in deine Pfirsischpopo :suspekt:

bis dann du alter Charmeur! 
such mir jetzt ein anderes Opfer hehe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin wieder unter den Lebenden ;D
Ach der Sight leistet uns auch wieder Gesellschaft?


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte halt immer noch auf was Nettes


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm aber ich darf doch keinen hier bevorzugen 


gibt bestimmt noch andere, die auf was nettes von mir warten....hrhr Teufelchen sei!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier warten alle auf was Nettes von dir


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Hier warten alle auf was Nettes von dir



setzt mich doch mal nicht so unter Druck hier


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir setzten dich doch nicht unter Druck =)


----------



## Alleno (2. Oktober 2008)

neeee überhaupt nicht 

wieso fühle ich mich dann in so ne Ecke gedrängt?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst tun und lassen was Du willst ;D


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2008)

*keine Langeweile - denn gleich ist Feierabend!!*



> setzt mich doch mal nicht so unter Druck hier


  

HarHar! 

Also ich bin gleich weg! Also deine letzte Chance!


----------



## ADIT (3. Oktober 2008)

Mal kurz ne zwischen Frage^^
habt ihr zufällig ne Idee wo ich Bilder finde von einem wilden Stier ?
finde einfach nichts =(


----------



## sight011 (3. Oktober 2008)

hm google?  wenn es da nicht gibt sag dochmal genau was das für einer sein soll!  gemalt ein Foto welche Pose?


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Bist ja noch wach sight011  musste morgen nicht raus?

ohh Gewürzwiesel ja auch noch hehe


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

...  hast mich nicht verpasst! Aber ich geh jetzt schlafen also wünsche ich noch eine gute nacht junge Frau


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Wie? Wo? Was? Habe ich meinen Namen gehört?


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

ja von mir  

Nacht sight!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin  du hast Ferien, oder? Noch nicht müde?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Jojo Ferien... =)
M.. ü... Mü was?


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

PeaZz in!

Auf in eine neue (leider Feirtagslose diesmal) Woche ^^


----------



## hammet (6. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

Moin Brüder und Schwestern lobet den Tag!


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

@sight
... hast du in ner Kirche übernachtet? ^^


----------



## hammet (6. Oktober 2008)

Das hat doch nix mit Kirche zu tun


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, könnte auch aus der Shout Park Folge von gestern stammen


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Den Tag loben? Montags?

Brr.. Hörsaal ist voll, laut, hell, und ich bin verschnupft.

Wenigstens habens letztes Semester das Wlan bissl verstärkt hier herinnen.


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Den Tag loben? Montags?


Vieleicht ist er ja High?...
Naja, Montag allein wäre ja nicht so schlimm, würde ich mich nicht so auf Samstag freuen .
War das lange Wochenende (für die deutschen Arbeitstiere hier ^^) so anstrengend oder warum ist nix los?


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Wollte ein bisschen gute Laune verbreiten ... vielleicht tretet ihr ja alle meiner Sekte bei!


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht tretet ihr ja alle meiner Sekte bei!



Bau diese Aussage jetzt bitte noch weiter aus und die Woche beginnt interesannter und humorvoller als ich dachte ^^
Wie heißt denn deine Sekte, was macht die so?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Gibts Sekt?

Aber hey.. beginnt schon gut. Vorlesung dauerte nur halb solang. Dafür jetzt doppelt solang auf die nächste warten..


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute...ich sag jetzt nicht "guten Morgen" ...WEIL ich voll der Morgenmuffel bin


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

@Alex...was, ihr habt schon Vorlesungsbeginn? oh man ich hab noch 1 Woche ....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Dann eben nur "morgen".


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Gibts Sekt?


In der Silvester- oder auch Neujahrssekte schon...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

@Black.. Jop wir hier im Süden haben seit 1. Oktober.. btw. Morgenmuffel? Sympathisch *g+

@Matze.. was gibts denn sonst noch für Sekten? In-Sekten - mit den aktuellen modischen Trends?


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

oh man Leute, bin ein wenig aufgeregt, WEIL wir heute ne Senseomaschine bekommen....die sind ja soooo toll  Und nachher Powershopping  oder morgen...mal gucken, wann ich mich aufraffen kann hrhr


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Senseo.. mhm.. Nespresso ist auch fein.. ich liebe es, wenn eine Kapsellieferung kommt. *g*


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Uah Kaffee Oo Ich find das Zeug riecht ja geil... Aber trinken kann ich des net xD


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich hier der einzige, der keinen Kaffee trinkt?

@Alex
Nun ja, da gibt es die "Sekte des Lehren Wortes", "2-D Anischstssekte" und die "Ein Königreich für ein Bett - Sekte".
Die erste hat ihr Hauptquartier im Bundestag, die zweite zeight sich gerne auf Laufstegen und die dritte ... nun, davon bin ich Gründer und Anführer und noch momentan einzigstes Mitglied ^^


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag sonst auch kein Kaffee, ABER SENSEO is goil  okay ich hör auf mit der Werbung ....mhmmmm lecker ....

grade überlege ich, was ich mir gleich kaufen soll?! 
Ich hab Lust Geld auszugeben !

@Matze: mir gefällt die letzte am besten! Bett forever!


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

... in meiner Sekte gibt es Senseo-Maschinen für alle!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

lol? (@Gewürzwiesel)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

BW: Du könntest mir nen neuen Bildschirm kaufen


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab Lust Geld auszugeben !



Kauf dir guten Rat von mir. Kann dir meine Kontodaten geben, der gute Rat kommt dann als PM. Wennst via MoneyBookers zahlst, kommt er sofort, sonst erst bei Gutschrift auf meinem Konto.

Von der "Ein Königreich für ein Bett"-Sekte gibts hier auch einige.. Niederlassungen.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Alex: Das dänische Bettenlager? ^^


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

@sight: moin, willste mich ködern oder was?! 

@Gewürzwiesel: Mach ich, aber ich bestimme welchen 

@Matze: obwohl, ich will nicht, dass du mein Führer bist


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

@Wiesel
Nein, das ist ein dänisches Plagiat!



Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Von der "Ein Königreich für ein Bett"-Sekte gibts hier auch einige.. Niederlassungen.


Cool! Und das obwohl ich die Sekte erst vor 2 Stunden gegründet habe ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber nicht nur. Hab eine Aussenstelle bei mir. *g*


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

BW: kannst du gerne machen ;D


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> @sight: moin, willste mich ködern oder was?!
> 
> @Matze: obwohl, ich will nicht, dass du mein Führer bist



Tja, wem willst du dich jetzt anschliesen?
Der Koffeinseite oder der Bettseite der Macht ? ^^^^


----------



## hammet (6. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Bin ich hier der einzige, der keinen Kaffee trinkt?



Kaffee = Plörre


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

@ hammet 





> Kaffee = Plörre


 aber nich Senseo eben! 

@ Blackwoman du hast es nicht gemerkt aber du hängst bereits an der Angel der bald größten Sekte der Welt!! 

@ Alex (wsl)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Hu?

Ich hasse das Zeichenlimit...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Also um mich entscheiden zu können, brauch ich schon noch ein paar Werbegeschenke  kann mich doch sonst nicht entscheiden....

@wiesel: da würde aber nichts gutes bei rum kommen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Alex: Ich glaub, dass er dich einfach Weasel nennen wollte. Die Sprache des großen Sight ist mir nich ganz geläufig.


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Also um mich entscheiden zu können, brauch ich schon noch ein paar Werbegeschenke  kann mich doch sonst nicht entscheiden....


Ein Wasserbett...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß garnicht ob ich darin schlafen kann  außerdem hab ich Angst, dass es ausläuft ...also das Wasserbett


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Arbeitshängematten...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

ich arbeite aber nicht ...  auch nicht gut

naja trotzdem biste hier irgendwie grad der einzige, der was zu bieten hat 
auch wenns nur so Betten sind hehe


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei Schlaflosigkeit kostenlose Gummihammernarkosen ... ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Fledermausschlafpositionhängevorrichtung?


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

alles sehr verlockend .... :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (6. Oktober 2008)

Kannst ja aufm Boden schlafen


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Dann solltest du wohl noch mal drüber schlafen... wie, du hast grad kein Bett zum schlafen? ... Tja, ... schon bist du abhängig von meiner Sekte ;-]


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Doch doch ich habn Bett ...aber das quietscht


----------



## hammet (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Doch doch ich habn Bett ...aber das quietscht



Ich möchte garned wissen, warum :X :suspekt:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Also hammet... WOran denkst du denn schon wieder? 
Wie wäre es mit einem Sofa?  Da kann ich immer sehr gut drauf schlafen x)


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Männer gehörn auf´s Sofa - ich net


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Pff 
Der von dir eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Männer gehörn auf´s Sofa - ich net


Eine etwas egoistische Einstellung, findest du nicht ?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Schlaf doch auf nem Mann auf nem Sofa?


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

 ich glaube Sie ist noch nicht überzeugt!


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

etwas Egoismus kann doch net schaden...(obwohl mir fällt grad ein...meistens war ich die Jenige, die aufm Sofa pennen musste - Dreck!)

@sight: stimmt, NOCH bin ich nicht überzeugt...was hast du denn zu bieten? 

@alex: ich schlaf doch nicht auf irgendnem fremden Mann...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Sagst halt vorher Hallo.


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht will der Mann das ja garnicht


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

Dir wurde auf einer Seite zuvor doch ein Gummihammer angeboten oder? Den könntest verwenden.. so.. zum Überreden...


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> obwohl mir fällt grad ein...meistens war ich die Jenige, die aufm Sofa pennen musste - Dreck!


Beschwer dich nicht. Ihr Frauen wolltet doch die Gleichberechtigung und diese bringt halt nicht nur Rechte, sonder auch Pflichten 

@Alex
Ich sagte doch, der ist zum nakotisieren da


----------



## hammet (6. Oktober 2008)

Ach Männer sind da ned so engstirnig


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub, ich will auch gar nicht mehr von Männern oder Betten reden 

GUMMIHAMMER auf euch alle werf  


@Matze: Gleichberechtigung paaah! 
Du trägst deswegen doch auch keine Kleider, läufst auf Stöckelschuhen rum, hast Brüste oder bekommst deine Tage.. :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

Oooha'! Matze was sagst du jetzt!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

Ihr macht mir alle Angst... Ich verzieh mich x)
Okay hat nichts mit euch zu tun  Ich werde vielleicht auch wiederkommen... aber wer weiß das schon?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2008)

@BW hast du Matze schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Gleichberechtigung paaah!
> Du trägst deswegen doch auch keine Kleider, läufst auf Stöckelschuhen rum, hast Brüste oder bekommst deine Tage.. :suspekt:



Gleichberechtigung bedeutet doch, dass sie alle aussuchen dürfen, was sie anziehen und ich hab mich nun mal nicht für  Stöckelschuhe und Kleider entschieden. Dafür dass ich keine Tage bekomme, kannst du aber mich nicht verantwortlich machen und an den Brüsten trainiere ich gerade ... und ja, wird langsam


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

"Die Menschen sind gleichberechtigt, wenn sie alle die gleichen Rechte haben.........Tatsächlich aber gibt es immer noch viele Benachteiligungen von Frauen."

Da kannste es lesen Matze!

ich muss dir leider was sagen.... DU WIRST SO BRÜSTE WIE WIR SIE HABEN; NIE HINBEKOMMEN  Sorry 


P.s: ich will hier bald mal ein paar Bilder von euch in Frauenklamotten sehen


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> "Die Menschen sind gleichberechtigt, wenn sie alle die gleichen Rechte haben.........Tatsächlich aber gibt es immer noch viele Benachteiligungen von Frauen."
> 
> Da kannste es lesen Matze!


Praxis und Theorie sind halt immer so ne Sache ...


Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> ich muss dir leider was sagen.... DU WIRST SO BRÜSTE WIE WIR SIE HABEN; NIE HINBEKOMMEN  Sorry


Ich will ja auch nicht genau die gleichen, also weniger auf Optik und mehr auf Effizienz 


Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> P.s: ich will hier bald mal ein paar Bilder von euch in Frauenklamotten sehen


... eine Perverse! Ne ne, ich steh nicht so auf Rollentausch


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

> P.s: ich will hier bald mal ein paar Bilder von euch in Frauenklamotten sehen



Ich glaube es wird Zeit dich zu bannen Bw!


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube es wird Zeit dich zu bannen Bw!



Und meine zurzeit aktivste Disskussionspartner/in abschieben  ?


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

BOAH sight will mich abschieben :suspekt: wird dir das hier etwas zu viel mit der Gleichberechtigung oder was ? 

SO und jetzt hab ich mich entschieden  ich geh in Matzes Sekte püüüüh dreckiger Schüft!


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Wow, jetzt sind wir schon eine Sekte, doppelt so groß wie die von sight! Muhaha, was für eine Macht! ^^ :suspekt:

So ,ich muss jetzt meiner Sektenpflichten nachgehen... *schnarch*...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich will ja auch nicht genau die gleichen, also weniger auf Optik und mehr auf Effizienz
> 
> ... eine Perverse! Ne ne, ich steh nicht so auf Rollentausch



Effizienz bei Brüsten?´Erklären ....

Rollentausch isses also nicht mhmh na gut... 

Vielleicht besorg ich uns noch ein paar Gespielen oder Gespielinnen für unsere Sekte ...wie nennt mein eine männliche Gespielin  e mir fällts nicht ein


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Effizienz bei Brüsten?´Erklären ....


Wie viel man drücken kann.



Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Rollentausch isses also nicht mhmh na gut...
> 
> Vielleicht besorg ich uns noch ein paar Gespielen oder Gespielinnen für unsere Sekte ...wie nennt mein eine männliche Gespielin  e mir fällts nicht ein


Callboy?! ^^


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wie viel man drücken kann.
> 
> 
> Callboy?! ^^



Also drücken kann ich dan schonmal viel 

Brauchen wir nen Callboy?


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Also drücken kann ich dan schonmal viel
> 
> Brauchen wir nen Callboy?



Körbchengrößen haben aber nicht unbedingt was mit stärke zu tun (siehe: Der Bulle von Tölz ^^).

Ich nicht ...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

du willst mich jetzt nicht mit dem Bullen von Tölz vergleichen, oder?
Wenn JA, dann steig ich wieder aus und du musst alleine den Callboy spielen ....hehe


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> du willst mich jetzt nicht mit dem Bullen von Tölz vergleichen, oder?


1. Hab ich damit gesagt, dass der *Ottfried* auch große Brüste hat und nichts dahinter
und 2. wie sollte ich dass können? Ich hab dich schließlich noch nicht in der Wirklichkeit gesehen.

Oh man , alles Schlechte auf sich beziehen, dass habt ihr Frauen echt drauf -.- ...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich könnte schon wieder was sagen, wegen dem AUCH 

ej ich will aber nicht, dass hier son Frauenthema aufkommt  dann muss ich mich nämlich ganz alleine verteidigen und ihr Männer nicht....


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Ich könnte schon wieder was sagen, wegen dem AUCH


Oh damn! Ich kann doch nichts auf dich beziehen, was ich gar nicht von dir weis -.-

Langsam wird mir das zu anstrengend... reden wir doch lieber übers Wetter, da muss ich nur aus dem Fenster gucken ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Unschuldsnummer haben wir auch gut drauf 

Hey, komm is doch nur Spaß alles 

WETTERthema is mir zu öde


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Ok, dann kann jetzt eben jeder seine Gründe aufzählen, warum er/sie heute wieder so verdammt müde ist, also Montag Standartgespräch ^^


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Moment, ich hab ne bessere Idee... Mittagessen ^^...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Mittagessen war ich grad ja


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

So, bin auch wieder da.


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Was gab´s denn?

P.s: Die Senseo ist dahaaaa


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Zu wenig 
Einen Berg Nudeln.

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Maschine. Warscheinlich wird sie dafür sorgen, dass du heute Nacht um 4 noch im Forum bist


----------



## moggel (6. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit Leute,

wünsch Euch erstmal ne schöne Woche, hoffe ihr habts verlängerte Wochenende gut überstanden.
Bin grad mal am überlegen, ob ich nen neuen Thread aufmach, über das für und wider sowie  die Daseinsberechtigung von Java. 
Hab mal so grad eben alles Nachgelesen, merke dabei, das es Euch wieder gut geht seit dem Matze wieder da ist 


;-)

Gruß moggel(dermitjavahadert)


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Wär ja nichts Neues haha... hab momentan eh nen falschen Timer in mir ...
Nacht wach - Tags müd


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Klar, Matze ist ja auch mein Sektenanführer...ohne ihn geht nichts


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Bin grad mal am überlegen, ob ich nen neuen Thread aufmach, über das für und wider sowie  die Daseinsberechtigung von Java.


Tu das, wird sicher interresannt ^^



moggel hat gesagt.:


> Hab mal so grad eben alles Nachgelesen, merke dabei, das es Euch wieder gut geht seit dem Matze wieder da ist


? Wie haben sich den alle verhalten, als ich weg war? Oder wie oder was oder wer?

@BW
Na dann viel Spaß diesen Rytmus in einer Woche wieder raus zu bekommen


----------



## moggel (6. Oktober 2008)

@matze: war relativr tote Hose hier, haben immer auf deine Ab-und Zumessages gewartet. 

Jou, denke auch, das so ein Thread interessant wäre. Im Moment ist Java für mich gleichzeitig interessant und super, aber kurz darauf zum kotzen, so das du den Rechner aus dem Fenster werfen willst.

moggel


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

> Gleichberechtigung bedeutet doch, dass sie alle aussuchen dürfen, was sie anziehen und ich hab mich nun mal nicht für Stöckelschuhe und Kleider entschieden. Dafür dass ich keine Tage bekomme, kannst du aber mich nicht verantwortlich machen und an den Brüsten trainiere ich gerade ... und ja, wird langsam



Finde ich mal eine sehr gute Antwort! 




> Die Unschuldsnummer haben wir auch gut drauf



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt! 




> Warscheinlich wird sie dafür sorgen, dass du heute Nacht um 4 noch im Forum bist



Mindestens  die bleibt erstmal ne Woche wach!  zumindest 3 Tage w. 


@ Moggel brauchst du ne Kaffee-Maschine von Senseo oder neuen Rechner bzw. n Platz in ner Sekte?   

:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> @matze: war relativr tote Hose hier, haben immer auf deine Ab-und Zumessages gewartet.


Ok, schon verstanden. Ich werde mich bessern und im nächsten Block öffters rein schauen 


moggel hat gesagt.:


> Jou, denke auch, das so ein Thread interessant wäre. Im Moment ist Java für mich gleichzeitig interessant und super, aber kurz darauf zum kotzen, so das du den Rechner aus dem Fenster werfen willst.


Wo happerts dennn grad?

BTW.: Hör nicht auf sight, er will dich bloß in seine Sekte ziehen !



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Finde ich mal eine sehr gute Antwort!


Danke für die Blumen


----------



## hammet (6. Oktober 2008)

Java ist doch garned soooooo schlimm 

Jaja unser Matze, der kleine Alleinunterhalter


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

sigh für die Unschuldsnummer biste jetzt leider zu spät


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Java ist doch garned soooooo schlimm


Genau 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Jaja unser Matze, der kleine Alleinunterhalter


Irgend ein Zugpferd zur 10k braucht dieser Thread ja 

@BW
Und er ist schon wieder weg...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Lacht mich jetzt nicht aus, ABER der Senseokaffee schmeckt irgendwie wie Plörre  ich glaub, dass ist noch nicht die richtige Geschmacksrichtung  mist!


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Teil keine Fehlinvestition war ...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich hab meinen Charme spielen lassen und dann hats meine Mutter bezahlt hehe 
ich glaub, ich hab so lange genervt, bis sie das Teil endlich gekauft hat


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Achso -.-
Zu was Kaffee die Menschen so alles verleitet ...


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

nicht nur dazu ...

man ist denn sonst keiner mehr hier oder nurnoch wir beide?


----------



## ArtificialPro (6. Oktober 2008)

Neeee, bin jetzt ENDLICH mal wieder zuhause 

Alter, langsam ist wieder blut im alkohol, äh, kein alkohol mehr im blut xD

4 Theatervorstellungen absolviert die letzten 3 abende partys, auf jeder hacke dicht, schön viel geld ausgegeben, jacke verloren und so


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind wohl oder Übel die Einzigen, alle andern werden als offline angezeiget.
Kein Wunder das es so lange gedauert hat, bis auf mein letzten Post mal ne Antwort kam  -.-


----------



## Alleno (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich war etwas abgelenkt ja ....

SO, muss jetzt aber echt ein wenig an meinem Bericht weitermachen. Montag ist Abgabe!
Bin an der letzten Seite oder so...und dann hab ich noch ein paar Tage Ferien ohne diesen Mist...ENDLICH!

Was haste denn heute Abend geplant?

Werd wohl erst morgen shoppen gehen und dafür heute Abend ins Kino....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Oktober 2008)

So ich melde mich mal zurück ;D


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

Heute ist Montag... das heißt Fitnessstudio -> Brust, Trizeps, Bauchkurs und Körperspannungskurs.
Man will doch die Woche mit nem schönen Kater beginnen, der am We hoffentlich wieder weg ist


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2008)

@AP
Sorry, hatte deinen Beitrag ja völlig übersehen. Klingt ja als hattest du ne Menge Spaß 




Ich bin dann mal weg, bis morgen und

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

So ich bin auch mal wieder frei 

@ Artifical Pro Hey Nick habe mich schon gewundert wo du warst xD Aber das ist ja mal ne geile Ansage mit dem Geld und der Jacke!!

Haste n paar Frauen geangelt!


----------



## ArtificialPro (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja Sight, ich hab mich auch gewundert wo ich war xD xD xD Naja, eig waren die partys klassenintern, aber samstag hat sich eine an mich ran geschmissen von der ich eig nichts wollte^^ 

Puh, morgen wieder schule


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2008)

Aha'!

*eigentlich* 

ging rund ja?


----------



## Alleno (7. Oktober 2008)

Dazu sag ich nichts, sondern mach einfach nur das Geräusch aus "Hör mal wer da hämmert"  ;-) Gute Nacht ihr Lieben!


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Ja ja, BW ich habs ja gesagt, du wirst noch Nachts schreiben


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

Ich glaube ich trete auch deiner Sekte bei, du bist ja Hellseher!  

Wie geht es euch, lobet den Tag!! 


EDIT: Ich hab mal was für euch zum Nachdenken! Was bedeutet dieses Wort auf der orangen Seite! Man muss sich schon ein paar Gedanken machen und seinen Gripps anstrengen


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Ja, geht mir ganz gut, Lobet den Tag!
Bis jetzt keinen Stress, Lobet den Tag!
Und ausgeschlafen bin ich heute auch, *Lobet mein Bett!*

Spaßig dieser Gospel-Trip ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin ja für die Dreifaltigkeit..

Lobet das Bett, den Schlaf, und die Herrlichkeit des Kaffees!

Mahlzeit Brüder und Schwester..


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir unsere Sekten vereinen, Matze!!  Erst ins Bett und dann macht der Kaffee einen wieder wach! Bzw. man sagt zu der Frau nach dem Feiern: "Gehen wir noch zu mir einen Kaffee trinken!?"


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mal was für euch zum Nachdenken! Was bedeutet dieses Wort auf der orangen Seite! Man muss sich schon ein paar Gedanken machen und seinen Gripps anstrengen


Oh man, hab ich ganz übersehen. (Böse Edit Funktion!)
Ich würde mal sagen vereinfacht: frei von künstlich strategisch wichtigen Beziehungen!

Oder wie wäre es, wenn wir die dreifaltigkeit von Alex aufgreifen und Kaffee durch Beischlaf ersetzten? ^^

Anderer Seits dürft dann aber ihr die Kaffee-Abteilung der Sekte leiten, da ich ja keinen trinke 

----
Sektenraatsmitglied Matze hat gesprochen ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Uh... Kaffee vs. Beischlaf?

Da würd ich vorher das normale Schlafen entfernen..


Bett, Beischlaf, Kaffee... ums mal wie George Clooney zu sagen: what else?!


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir können auch den Ort variabel halten und auch die Tageszeit:
Ort, Beischlaf, Tageszeit 
^^ geht irgenwie von der Grundidee weg, oder?


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

Macht ja nix!


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, dann würde ich mal sagen, wir bennenen unsere Sekte um in: "Allein schlafen ist blöd!" ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Tjo, warum nicht. Ich prognostiziere einen starken Wachstum der Mitglieder.

Nur vorweg: mit euch möcht ich nicht schlafen.


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Tja, da du dich ja unter die Gründer geschlichen hast, haben wir als Gründer und Sektenführer natürlich besonderes Entscheidungsrecht 

Es lebe "Allein schlafen ist blöd"  ... Asib oder wir nennen sie "Allein schlafen ist doof", dann klingt die Abkürzung besser ^^ Asid


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Mhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

*da kommt freude auf*

... ich will auch äh ein paar Jungfrauen bitte!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2008)

Huhu. Schule usw.

Was? Jungfrauen? Wo? *geifer*


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

@Ex1tus
So ab der Seite zuvor fing es an mit der heutigen Sekte. Die von gestern liegt noch paar Seiten mehr zurück

@sight
Na dann mal los und entsprechende Mitglieder anwerben


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mal eine bei uns bei der Arbeit die ist noch ziemlich jung, darf ich auch ihr Blut trinken!?=! :suspekt:;-]


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

@Graf Drak... äh Graf sight ^^
Nur wenn sie beitreten dürfte, aber es nicht tun will ;-]


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Mhm.. Blut.. mmhmm.. 

Blut Blut.. Räuber saufen Blut .. Raub und Mord und.. *sing*


----------



## hammet (7. Oktober 2008)

Hoch am Galgen... oder so ähnlich gehts doch weiter


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Man man man, das soll doch keine Sadomaso - Sekte werden


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Oktober 2008)

Hoch am Galgen klingt es, hoch am Galgen klingt es, Raub und Mord und Überfall sind gut x)
Hallo ;D


----------



## ink (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich lass mal ein verstörtes Hallo da.
Und ein Tritt für sight, weil er mir am Freitag keinen Kaffee gebracht hat.


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Warum verstört?


----------



## ink (7. Oktober 2008)

Jungfrauen, Blut trinken...
Was ist hier los?
Muss ich die Illuminaten holen?


----------



## hammet (7. Oktober 2008)

Wir singen nur ein schönes Lied  
Und Ja musst du nesk, sonst wird diese Weltherrschafts-Sekte hier allmälich ein bisschen zu groß


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Immer wieder schön das Lied..


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

Klintgt alles gut!! *mitsing*  *Fakel anzünd* - Bin mal eben beim Supermarkt!


----------



## ink (7. Oktober 2008)

/me geht Chuck Norris und die Illuminaten holen und setzt sie im Raum ab


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Na das ist die neu gegründete Sekte von sight, Alex und mir ^^
Anfangs eine Fusion aus sigts "Senseo - Kaffeemaschinen Sekte" und meiner "Ein Königreich für ein Bett - Sekte", entwickelte sie sich von der "Schlafen - Bett - Kaffee -Sekte" zur Asid ("Allein schlafen ist doof") ^^ Aber jetzt zeigen die beiden ihre Sadomasoseite -.-

Ja, bring die Illus ruhig her, die können sich gerne anschließen 

Edit.: Heftig, in der Zeit in der ich auf einen Beitrag antworte kommen schon wieder 4 neue


----------



## ink (7. Oktober 2008)

Verüggt, alle verüggt


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Also da hatten wir schon verücktere Geschichten hier (Die Heinzelmännchen/frauchen - Meinzelmännchen/frauchen Verschörung, Die Sache mit dem Herren der Delfine ...)
Oh man, ich glaube langsam der Thread ist ein Irrenhaus... also gebt mir den Passierschein A38! ^^ :suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## hammet (7. Oktober 2008)

Isch nehm die Dwrei !


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

@hammet
Was für eine drei?


----------



## hammet (7. Oktober 2008)

Ja dann denk mal scharf nach


----------



## ink (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich mal.
Uni, Museum, HA's usw 

Wünsche einen schönen Tag allerseits und googlet mal: Therapie ^^

mfg


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, hab grad echt keinen Plan was du meinst


----------



## Alleno (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen 


ihr macht mir Angst!

@Matze: Danke, dass du einfach eine neue Sekte gründest/dich anschließt und mich dann rauswirfst  boah !


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich sie gründe muss ich mich doch nicht extra anschließen.
Tja, die letze musste leider weichen, da die Mitglieder ihre Beiträge nicht gezahlt haben und ich insolvez anmelden musste


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Bei Sekten gibts Insolvenz? Ich dachte das nennt sich Massenselbstmord bei denen. :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Bei Sekten gibts Insolvenz? Ich dachte das nennt sich Massenselbstmord bei denen. :suspekt:



Genau, ich wollte es nur sanfter ausdrücken... und fals ihr euch fragt warum ich noch lebe, nun ... ich hab eben die "Insolvez" verschlafen :-(


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Jaja.. diese Sektenanführer. Den eigenen Selbstmord verschlafen.. tz!


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Jaja.. diese Sektenanführer. Den eigenen Selbstmord verschlafen.. tz!



Hey, das kann schon mal passieren, schleißlich musste ich die ganze Nacht mit dem Insolvenzverwalter Telefonieren  ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Genau. Hast wohl das doch noch verhandene Vermögen der Sekte auf ne Bank in der Schweiz oder den Cayman Islands gebracht.


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Nö, ich hab damit die neue Sekte gefördert


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Mhmm.. ok. Geht klar. ;D


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Na, BW alles paletti?! 

--> Heute ist ja nicht so viel los  ...wir haben bis jetzt noch keine Verschwörungstheorie gehört und erst eine Sekte gegründet! 


...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist schon was los. Mir werden aussagenlogische Formeln an die Tafel geklatscht, dass es eine Freude ist. Hajo.


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie auch immer, ich mach etz erstmal Mittag


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

Do that ...

Hab gerade ..., es gab mal heute nur gesundes! :suspekt: 



Hat keiner einer ne Idee was die Werbung bedeuten soll!?  Na los


----------



## Alleno (7. Oktober 2008)

War grad erstmal ausgiebig duschen und hab dann Mittag gegessen ...mmmmh wundervoll ....

Hey Sight, danke alles bestens und bei dir? 

Mach mich jetzt mal fertsch und werd mich in die Kaufhäuser begeben...
also, wenn ihr nachher nichts mehr von mir hört, dann bin ich auf der Suche nach einer eigenen Sekte (lasse mich aber nicht von den Zeugen Jehovas belabern)...


----------



## Alleno (7. Oktober 2008)

wow krass alle off  na dann guten Mittag!


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hat keiner einer ne Idee was die Werbung bedeuten soll!?  Na los


Ich hatte doch schon auf deine "Was hat das auf dem orangenen zu bedeuten" -Frage schon geantwortet -.-
frei von künstlich strategisch wichtigen Beziehungen
^^


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

@ Matze ich weiß aber das ist es ja noch nicht, jedenfalls so wie ich das verstehe! Meine Frage wäre: "wie kommst du auf Beziehungen?" 

@BW kein Problem  hab mir nur Sorgen gemacht weil du auf einmal verschwunden warst!


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> "wie kommst du auf Beziehungen?"


Korreolationen ^^. Nicht im Sinne von Liebesbeziehung


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2008)

*pfeif* Ruhig und einsam hier *pfeif* ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Tjo.. irgendwann muss man ja auch den Hörsaal verlassen, und die Heimreise antretten..


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss gerade Geburtstags Einladungen gestalten, aber auf einem sehr skurrilen Niveau!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Aha? Zeigst es uns dann?


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ok könnte auch mal schnell nen Tipp gebrauchen vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee!

Also ich mach Geburtstags Einladungen für jemanden der vor kurzem ich glaub eins zwei Herzinfarkten davon gekommen ist. Er möchte jetzt ne lustige Karte(Geburtstageinladung) an die Leute rausschicken die signalisiert das er dem Tod davon gekommen ist und er nicht so leicht zu holen ist! -Er hat wohl wirklich keine Angst vor dem Tod 


Habt ihr eine lustige Idee?


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2008)

So mein erster Doppelpost!  

hier meine Idee vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand etwas in der Art?!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Oktober 2008)

Die Idee ist doch ziemlich gut. Muss nurnoch richtig umgesetzt werden. ;D
Aber vielleicht noch was "Geburtstag-mässiges" einbringen.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Oktober 2008)

Du könntest ne große Torte machen, aus welcher der Tod springt. Das Geburtstagskind zeigt dann auf ne Tür und meint "Tod?! Du bist nicht eingeladen, raus! Aber lass die Torte hier." ;D


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Soooo bin jetzt endlich Zuhause 

@Alex...die Idee find ich schonmal ziemlich genial 

hier war ja echt nicht mehr viel los Leute. Das wird aber heute besser ok 
Bis später würd ich sagen 
Naaacht!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Stop!
Ich lebe noch^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Na und? Um nicht zu sagen: Wayne? 

Naja.. bye ^^


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Naaaa Wiesel  wie war dein Tag so?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Och joa durchschnittlich ^^
Nichts wirklich besonderes erlebt oder so. Bissel Photosho gebastelt mehr aber auch nicht ^^


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

und noch nicht müd?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Nö...
Bin eher Nachtmensch. Ich werde nicht schnell müde 
Könnte dich ja das selbe fragen


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

wie bei dir  bin jetzt voll aktiv hehe
haste noch irgendwelche Pläne?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Für diese Nacht wohl nicht mehr... 
Morgen (oder eben heute, ist ja egal) wollte ich eventeull nochmal was malen... Hatte da ein Bild irgenwann fertig bekommen, mit dem ich jetzt im Nachhinein nicht zufrieden bin ^^
Und wie schauts bei dir aus? ;D Gehst du in irgendwelche seltsamen Sekten?


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

also morgen werd ich vielleicht nen Freund besuchen mal schaun....
ansonsten nicht...dafür ist der Donnerstag schon verplant!

mhmhm ich weiß nicht...glaube eher nicht....kommt auf die Sekte an oder die Angebote...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Inzwischen dürften sich in diesem Forum doch schon einige Sekten gegründet haben, oder?
Ansonsten könnte ich dir noch Pizzatology anbieten... Kommt man aber nur als Pizza-Fan rein


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Pizza mag ich...aber muss erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen hehe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Informier mich dann morgen 
Mit dem Beitritt in diese Sekte entstehen auch keine weiteren Verpflichtungen oder Kosten 
Ungeschriebenes Gesetz (, das hiermit geschrieben wird): Mindestens alle zwei Wochen einmal Pizza(-ähnliche Dinge) essen ^^


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

sagte ich schon, dass ich die Weltherrschaft will  ;-]


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist das jetzt nicht bewusst 
Aber wollen wir nicht alle in unserem Inneren die Weltherrschaft? ;D


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

dominio 
del mundo
bedeutet Weltherrschaft auf Spanisch ....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja und?  Ich kann eh kein Spanisch... Könnte ich irgendwann mal lernen xD
Bis jetzt habe ich:
-Englisch
-Latein-.-
-Französisch
-Russisch
Wieso dann nicht auch Spanisch?


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde die Sekte unserer 3 Herren ausrotten und zwar werde ich sie mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen........ich hab auch schon einen Plan...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich den Plan wissen? Vielleicht kann ich dir ja auch helfen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Ach weißt du was? Ich verzeih mich jetzt trotzdem... Noch was lesen und Musik hören  Gute Nacht.


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, wir sind ja unter uns  

außerdem schreiben wir ja in unserer Geheimsprache, die keiner lesen kann .... 

Ich werde die Sektenmitglieder an ihre eigenen Betten fesseln und sie mit Senseokaffeee "zwangsernähren", so dass sie niemals schlafen werden. 
Entweder werden sie dann freiwillig meine Diener oder sie werden in eine Irrenanstalt eingesperrt, die sie dann nie wieder verlassen können 

P.s: Matze mag ja eh kein Kaffee, als wird er das zeitliche segnen hrhr 

oh ja ich bin sooooo böse 

ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacht Wiesel


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

*Schlaflos*

Guten Morgen allerseits,

ich wollte nur mal eben anmerken, dass ich immernoch wach bin :suspekt:

1. bin ich noch nicht müde
2. bin ich eine fleißige Studentin und arbeite ich immernoch an meinem tollen Bericht 
3.  keine Ahnung crazy?!


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

So, bald Halbzeit.



Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde die Sekte unserer 3 Herren ausrotten


Du und welche Armee?



Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> P.s: Matze mag ja eh kein Kaffee, als wird er das zeitliche segnen hrhr


Setz mich nur auf schlafentzug, wenn du willst ;-] ... aber dann würde ich rennen ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin...


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Wow ...  ... die erste Antwort schon nach 40 Minuten -.-


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Sorry,.. im Zug hab ich kein Inet.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Sorry,.. im Zug hab ich kein Inet.



Also das ist ja wohl eine Bodenlose Frechheit! Schon alleine dass du mir zumutest, dass ich das glaube ... ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Hast recht.. ich hätte schon.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, also wenn wir die Einzigen sind, dann wird das heute ein laaaaanger Tag -.-


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Für mich nicht, Vorlesung geht bis 10:45. Danach ab nach Hause..


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Für mich nicht, Vorlesung geht bis 10:45. Danach ab nach Hause..



Vorsicht, du machst dich hier bei so manchen unbeliebt -.- ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

ne.. erst wenn ich sage, dass die morgige Vorlesung (die einzige *fg*) entfällt.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Du hast ein Leben ... *träum*


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Hajo.. wird schon noch schlimmer werden das Semester.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Und was machst du bis dahin mit so viel Freizeit?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Schlafen.. essen.. die schönen Dinge des Lebens.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Klingt aber irgendwie ziemlich eintönig.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Man isst doch nicht immer das selbe. 

Mach eh auch anderes.. lol

Edit: Bin mal raus ^^ Bis später.


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mal eine andere Idee die nicht so makaber ist!


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Klingt aber für mich nicht wirklich nach Geburtstagsstimmung ...


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

hmm k hast recht! Ich probier noch was anderes! Trotzdem weiter comments posten, würde mich freuen!


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Haha... zurzeit bin ich der  Einzige hier -.-


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

oder dann so mal simpel abgewandelt!


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Find ich auch nicht so das Wahre. Dann eher sowas wie: Er hält eine Einladung in der Hand (die genauso ausieht wie diese) und liest in Gedanken: "Sorry, habs mir nochmal anders überlegt, komme bischen später. Bist aber trozdem eingeladen. Gruß <NameDesGeburtstagskindes>"
Würde besser zu dem seinen Lebenswillen pasen.


----------



## hammet (8. Oktober 2008)

Guten Tag Hallo !


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Juhu, da sind wir schon zu zweit ^^


----------



## hammet (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja ned wirklich, ich muss klotzen


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

*Grumel* Bei mir geht der Tag einfach nicht rum -.- ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Och.. er beginnt jetzt aber eh erst.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

-.^ aber nur für einen von uns...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Ach Matze... fühlst du dich traurig? Fühlst du dich allein?
Dann ruf 0800/3301000 an und deine Sorgen sind vorbei xD


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin weder traurig, noch fühle ich mich allein.
Ich glaube ich sitz hier in einer Art Blase einer Temporalen (Quanten) Anomalie! Kann mir da jemand raus helfen?


----------



## hammet (8. Oktober 2008)

Schlag ganz feste diene Hände zusammen. Dadurch sollten Schallwellen entstehen, die die Blasenhülle in Schwingung versetzt und durch die langsame Kraftverteilung zum Platzen bringt.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Solang du nicht in einer temporalen Kausalitätsschleife fest hängst ist doch alles noch halb so wild. Aber.. wer weiss..


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey, bin jetzt auch wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi BW.



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Schlag ganz feste diene Hände zusammen. Dadurch sollten Schallwellen entstehen, die die Blasenhülle in Schwingung versetzt und durch die langsame Kraftverteilung zum Platzen bringt.


-.^ als ob du es schon mal geschaft hast, einfluss auf den Zeitfluss durch klattschen zu nehmen ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

BW: Na? Ausgeschlafen? 
Ich begebe mich dann mal zur Nahrungseinnahme^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Sicher? 1234567890


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey Wiesel...nein noch nicht richtig, aber danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> -.^ als ob du es schon mal geschaft hast, einfluss auf den Zeitfluss durch klattschen zu nehmen ...



Wer weiss, wenn er lang und laut genug klatscht, sodass sich jemand gestört fühlt, und dieser jemand dann irgendetwas anderes als vorgesehen macht.. dann hat er doch den Zeitfluss verändert, oder nicht? *G*


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

hab mal spaßeshalber Alex Version umgesetzt! 

EDIT: Weiß aber nich genau wie ich den Spruch dazu umsetzen soll!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Mach im Hintergrund 2 Leutchen und diesen Dialog:

A: Wer hat denn den eingeladen?
B: Keine Ahnung, hauen wir ihn raus, aber die Torte soll er hier lassen.


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Find die Idee schonmal super, aber irgendwie sollte schon noch das Wort Happy Birthday irgendwo zu finden sein, oder?

Versuchs doch auch mal mit der Umsetzung von Matzes letzter Idee?! Kommt sicher auch gut


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Wer weiss, wenn er lang und laut genug klatscht, sodass sich jemand gestört fühlt, und dieser jemand dann irgendetwas anderes als vorgesehen macht.. dann hat er doch den Zeitfluss verändert, oder nicht? *G*



Du hast da was Falsch verstanden. Ich bin nicht in einer Temporalen oder Kausalen Schleife, sondern ich hänge in einer Temporalen Quanten Anomalie. In meinem Fall wirkt die sich so aus, dass die Zeit für mich ganz langsam vergeht.



Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Versuchs doch auch mal mit der Umsetzung von Matzes letzter Idee?! Kommt sicher auch gut


Hehe, danke


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin dann mal was essen ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Achso.. du bist in einem temporären Fragment! Mhm.. weisst du von Quantensingularitäten in deiner Nähe?


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

finde ich nicht schlecht, aber findest du das seriös?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (8. Oktober 2008)

Da bin ich wieder


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen zurück.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch wieder da.

@Alex
Ab und zu sind welche da, dann wenn der Sekundenzeiger wiedermal fast still steht...

@sight
Also jetzt witzig oder seriös?


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

@ Matze ich finde den Dialog in der Form zu Umgangssprachlich!



(A: Wer hat denn den eingeladen?
B: Keine Ahnung, hauen wir ihn raus, aber die Torte soll er hier lassen.)


Es soll vom Prinzip her schon witzig sein, aber es ist für einen der glaube ich über 70 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze ich finde den Dialog in der Form zu Umgangssprachlich!


^^ War ja nur so in der Art gemeint


----------



## hammet (8. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hi BW.
> 
> 
> -.^ als ob du es schon mal geschaft hast, einfluss auf den Zeitfluss durch klattschen zu nehmen ...



Es geht ja nicht speziell um die verlangsamung der Zeit, sondern um die Gefangenschaft in einer Blase. Sollte die Blase platzen wirst du zwar nicht mehr so deinen Spaß ahben, aber immerhin bist du frei.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich meinte meinen Dialog schon so in der Art.

Aber, mhmm, wenn er über 70 ist.. mhm.. hat nicht wirklich was mit Geburtstag zu tun,.. eber eventuel gefällts:

Hintergrund ein Fluss, Fähre und Fährmann. Davor das Geburtstagskind.
Der Fährmann: "Nein nein, ohne Obulus nehm ich dich nicht mit!"

Damits bissl mehr mit Geburtstag zu tun hat, könnte er auch sagen: "Nein nein, ohne Obulus nehm ich dich nicht mit, auch nicht weils dein Geburstag ist!"


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber mit Blase meinte ich die Form der Ausdehnung ... ach, lassen wir es lieber


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja,.. beblast.. erm.. belasst es!


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

bin eingepennt....bin jetzt aber wieder da...

mach mir aber zwischendurch mal mein Mittagessen


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, rede bitte nicht vom Essen, ich hab schon wieder Hunger -.-


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmmmmm lecker


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Blackwoman hat gesagt.:


> Hmmmmm lecker


*aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggg*


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

aaaahhhhhhh ooooohhhh :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

Was jibt es denn?


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Sag ich nicht  Eigenkreation und das Rezept wird nicht verraten


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Warscheinlich "Hummer ala Matze ärgern"


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

klingt lecker  wie genau macht man das?


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung, aber das "ala Matze ärgern" hast du schon hinbekommen -.-


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

magste Fisch aller Schlemmermatze?


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Willst du mich essen?
-.^ oder soll das heißen, ich bin ein Fisch?


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

ein perfekter Anmachspruch wäre ja jetzt: "ich will dich nur vernaschen" hrhr 

Keine Angst, ich sehe keinerlei Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Fisch...vielleicht blubberst du genauso viel wie einer und unter der Dusche wachsen dir Flossen?!

Eine männliche Meerjungfrau


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

Oh man! Ich bin voll genervt! Mein Chef ist glaube ich schlecht gelaunt und normalerweise ist er cool, aber jetzt lässt er es auch noch an mir aus!  so was nenne ich mal ärgerlich!


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

@BW
Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt 

Wenn es so wäre, dann bitte Mehrmann 

@sight
Was hat er denn?


----------



## Alleno (8. Oktober 2008)

Sowas hasse ich auch wie die Pest!

Armer Sight  ....wir bauen dich auf! Du bist nicht allein


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß. Ich hab jetzt Feierabend.
Bis morgen und

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung er verhällt sich irgendwie anders! Und fängt an Leute zu beleidigen!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Spee is back.
We in Sicht!


----------



## hammet (9. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Morgen


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Doch schon so früh da hammet?!


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

So bin wieder da! Toll mein Chef war erst schlecht gelaunt, danach hat er mich eingeladen mit ihm "Bier trinken" zu gehen. Ging aber nicht *denn *ich habe mir ja gestern einen Traum erfüllt! 

Ich habe zum ersten mal in meinem Leben eine Violine aufgenommen!! 
Und es ist richtig gut geworden, die junge Fee die das für mich eingespielt hat, hört auf den französischen Namen "Julie" und hat es voll drauf Die Spuren werde ich am Wochenende erstmal bei einem Bekannten abmischen, mit schön professionellem Equipment!! Hab gestern schon eine raw Version erstellt und weiß jetzt was man da rausholen kann! Heute ist die Sonne doppelt so toll aufgegangen!!  Ich bin über GLÜCKLICH!! 

Peace Out euer Sight!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sonnensight ^^
Klingt spannend, darf man davon auch etwas hören?

Mich hat gestern auch die Muse geküsst, hab 2 Texte angefangen und bin sogar über die Hälfte damit fertig


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen ,

war grad schon um 9 Uhr beim Zahnarzt...alles paletti - juhu der Tag ist gerettet!

Wie es scheint, hatten wir gestern so ziemlich alle einen kreativen Tag?! 
Ich hab meinen Praktikumsbericht so gut wie fertig geschrieben... 

@Matze: Was für Texte denn?

@sight: Blöde Frage, aber was machst du dann damit? Was stellst du damit an? 

Gruss Annika


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Für Songs.
Sight sagte doch, was er damit machen will: es Abmischen und danach vermutlich anhören oder was macht man sonst mit Musik?


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

@matze:

Ich wusste garnicht, dass ihr alle so ein musikalisches Talent habt  ...kann man denn mal was hören oder mal nenselbstgeschriebenen Text von dir lesen? 
Muss ja kein Aktueller sein ... würd mich echt mal interessieren ...

Du stellst die Frage jetzt als blöd dar, aber du weißt ja"es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten". Und das war so eine davon 
Woher soll ich wissen, dass er auf Violinen steht? Ich dachte, dass ist irgendein Projet etc.


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Violinen sind doch tolle Instrumente. Man stelle sich doch nur mal Filmmusik ohne vor .


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Ecoutez:

http://www.adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/schweigeminute.mp3


Greetz


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja, stimmt. Ist aber trotzdem nicht das Übliche, wodrauf Leute abfahren...das meinte ich damit...


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Oktober 2008)

Huhu! Mal wieder Langeweile in der Schule weil ich mit meinen Aufgaben "zu schnell" fertig war .

@BW: von sight hab ich noch nichts gehört (wird mal Zeit), aber Matzes Lieder sind für einen "Amateur" richtig gut.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Morgäm 
Juhu heute nicht so verpennt :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

3 Posts vor diesem ist eine Eigenproduktion von mir! BW was hörst du denn für Musik?


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab da mal eben ne Frage zwischenndurch...ist es eigentlich jetzt noch irgendwie möglich, dass ich meinen Nicknamen wechsel


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/feedback-forum/252070-nicknamen-aendern.html

Bitteschön


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann das nicht öffnen  ist das nur bei mir so?

Hmhm was hör ich für Musik...ich hasse die Frage eigentlich, weil ich dann immer nur sagen kann, ich hab keine spezielle Musikrichtung...wenn ichs höre entweder packts mich oder halt nicht...höre von Rock über RNB, House bis Trance eigentlich alles....:suspekt:


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke Wiesel ..dann werd ich wohl bald anders heißen  also nicht erschrecken Jungs hehe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Dann müssen wir uns j richtig umstellen Oo Also bei mir geht der Link von SIght ohne Problem.


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

jaaaaaaaa, dann brechen hier neue Zeiten an 

boah krass ging das jetzt aber schnell ...konnte mich ja garnicht mehr von meinem alten Nick verabschieden hrhr


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Oktober 2008)

*gääähn*

Also bis 11 anstatt nur bis halb 6 zu schlafen ist schon fein...

Hajo,.. aber dann gleich Administrative tätigkeit.. brr.. anstrengend. Immer dieses User umbenennen. 

Moin!


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

ach du warst das?
DANKE, hast was gut


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja das ist schon schlimm sowas	 ;-]
Zum Glück hab ich mit solchen Sachen nichts am Hut ;-)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo. Steht eh auch im Thread.


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Oh man. Da ist man ne halbe Stunde weg und schon wurde ein Nic gändert, kam eine PM, Postet sight etwas, das ich leider schon wieder nicht auf der Arbeit mir anhören kann und ein haufen neuer Posts in verschiedenen Threads


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Tja so sind wir  sei doch froh hehe


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

http://www.adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/ Dann musst du eben auf den Link klicken und das Lied "Schweigeminute" downloaden, per Rechtsklick "Speichern unter ... " versteht sich 


naja dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wenn dein Musikgeschmack so weit gefächert ist!

EDIT: Warum der neue Nick?

EDIT2: Ist aber eher "smoother" normalerweise muss es schon mehr abgehen!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

@sight
Da bin ich auch gespannt drauf (kann ja erst heute Abend hören )
Hast du schon ne Idee für unsere Hook?

@Alleno (^^ Wie ungwohnt)
Schon, aber das hab ich mir eher gestern gewünscht, als fast keiner da war -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh man. Da ist man ne halbe Stunde weg und schon wurde ein Nic gändert, kam eine PM, Postet sight etwas, das ich leider schon wieder nicht auf der Arbeit mir anhören kann und ein haufen neuer Posts in verschiedenen Threads



Bist du ein unzufriedener Mensch. Du motzt wahrscheinlich rum wenn die Sonne scheint, das es heiß ist und wenn es regnet das die Sonne nicht scheint, usw ^^.


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, gestern war voll nichts los hier....

@sight: Werds mir gleich direkt anhören....danke

Nickänderung warum?!
mhhh hatte ja schonmal "erzählt§, dass ich mich damals wegen meinem Freund hier angemeldet hab und der hieß halt auch sowas mit Black...sonst hat es keinerlei Bedeutung für mich.
Vielleicht hab ich einfach kein Bock mehr dauernt daran erinnert zu werden, was mal war?! 

ALLENO(oder Raychen34), so melde ich mich eigentlich überall an. 
Alleno kommt von Ray Allen. Ray Allen ist mein Lieblingsbasketballer! Da Allen meistens schon vergeben ist, hab ich Alleno draus gemacht. Klingt auch irgendwie nach ALLEINE...ich finde, das trifft es


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Oktober 2008)

An der Spitze ist es halt einsam .


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Bist du ein unzufriedener Mensch. Du motzt wahrscheinlich rum wenn die Sonne scheint, das es heiß ist und wenn es regnet das die Sonne nicht scheint, usw ^^.



Das war ja kein Motzen, das war eine vom vielen Lesen erschöpfte Feststellung 


Frage an alle: Warum schützt bei Twisted-Pair-Kabeln das Verdrillen vor äußeren magnetischen Wechselfeldern 

@Ex1tus
Ich sehe deinen letzen Post mal als Kompliment


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Oktober 2008)

Zum Verdrillen:

ich schätze mal, das sich sonst wie bei einer Spule ein in eine Richtung zeigendes Magnetfeld entwickeln würde, durch die Verdrillung wird sichergestellt das das in verschiedene Richtungen zeigt, bzw. sich nicht bündelt. Die starken Magnetfelder würden sich sonst dann beeinflußen. Ohne Gewähr, nur meine Vermutung. Vielleicht ist es auch völliger Quatsch.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus: Glückwunsch zum 500ten


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich meinem Chef auch so gesagt, er will aber, dass ich es genau weiß 

Genau, Happy 500 ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

@ Twisted Pair ... dient der Abschirmung!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank. Wären wir jetzt im tut.de Chat, dann würde ich den Waiter bitten uns eine Torte und ein paar Bier zu bringen.


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Twisted Pair ... dient als Abschirmung!



Ist klar, aber warum? Wie funktioniert das genau?

@Ex1tus
Du kannst auch so jemanden vorbei schicken


----------



## Dorschty (9. Oktober 2008)

@Frage:

Magnetfelder haben ja immer eine bestimmte Richtung! Dadurch das beim twisted pair ein Magnetfeld in die eine Richtung wirkt und das andere in die genau entgegengesetzte Richtung heben sich die Magnetfelder gegenseitig auf! 
So müsste es sein! 
Ohne 100%ige Garantie! ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Oktober 2008)

Jop, ich hab das hier mal von gutefrage.net geklaut:



> Um jede Leitung, die Strom führt (auch in kleinsten Mengen) bildet sich ein mehr oder weniger starkes Magnetfeld. Um die durch diese vielen Magnetfelder auftretenden Interferenzen (Störungen) so gering wie möglich zu halten werden die einzelnen Adern verdrillt. Die Magnetfelder heben sich gegeneinander auf.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

So I'm back 
War grade im Garten nen paar Blätter für das Bild sammeln :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke.
Hmm, klingt auch nicht viel anders als meine bisherigen Antworten... Muss ich eben anders Verkaufen ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

ist das denn eine symmetrische Übertragung?! Dann kann ich dir es ganz genau erklären!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mal eben die Blätter fotografieren und dann Alpha Masken malen x)


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ist das denn eine symmetrische Übertragung?! Dann kann ich dir es ganz genau erklären!



Ganz allgemein für Twistet - Pair, aber hau raus


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Wieder was Ruhe hier eingekehrt?


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, sight off, Alleno off, dorschty off, Alex off und off off 
Machen warscheinlich grad Mittag, werde ich auch tun, wenn mein Essen fertig ist ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Meins ist gleich auch fertig... ^^


----------



## hammet (9. Oktober 2008)

Mich hast du nicht erwähnt Matze  *schnief*


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Oh sorry :-(,
Hab bei der Auzählung nur auf die aktuelle Seite geguckt, wer da ist und wer nicht.

Gut, dann werde ich dich heute in möglichst vielen Posts erwähnen


----------



## Dorschty (9. Oktober 2008)

Was sight mit der symmetrischen Übetragung meint ist, das bei sym. Übertragung immer die Differenz der beiden Signale ausgewertet wird!
Dh. wenn ich einen Signalverlauf wie folgt hätte:

               /\
________/  \_______
               /\
________/  \_______

Das in der Mitte wäre eine Störung, dann bleibt die Differenz der beiden Signale trotzdem gleich und die Spannungsspitze/störung ist quasi nicht vorhanden!

Edit: Denk dir die Spitze auf die Spitze der Spannungsspitzen! Das Forum setzt es ja immer an den Anfang ^^

Gruß
Dorschty

Edit: Ich weiß... geile Zeichnung! ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja sorry kann nich mehr so häufig online sein! Ich werde beschattet! 

(bin aber nich der beste Erklärer, aber frag sonst nochmal dann geh ich ins  Detail )
.. ne spaß beiseite bei symmetrsicher Signal Führung, wird 2x das selbe Signal übertragen und das eine wird in der Phase gedreht. Wenn du irgendwelche Störungen auf das Signal bekommst ist das unerhebliche weil auf beide Signale dieselbe Störung wirkt. Wenn im Empfänger die Signale ankommen, wird das Signal das in der Phase gedreht wird wieder zurück gedreht. Bedeutet die Störsignale überlagern sich, einmal in + die postive und einmal in - die negative Richtung! Dadurch löschen sich die Störsignale gegenseitig aus! 

Weißte 


EDIT: @ Dorschty bei der Zeichnung müsste doch die Störung einmal nach oben und einmal nach unten zeigen! 

@ BW hat es dich so umgehauen!  

@ hammet du bist in letzter zeit aber auch sehr selten anwesend!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke ihr beiden, werde das mal verarbeiten... beim essen 

@sight
BW stimmt nicht mehr ;-]


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

*keine Langeweile*

für mich bleibt sie *BW *;-]


EDIT: Da könnte ja jeder seinen Nick einfach ändern! ;-]


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich doch auch schon mal


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaas!!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Nur mal so ne Frage: Was für einen Brechungsindex hat Wasser?


----------



## hammet (9. Oktober 2008)

n von h2o = 1,33

Wozu brauchst das?


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Mich hat´s echt umgehauen...boa war ich müde!
Jetzt muss ich mir noch mein Mittagessen machen und dann gleich ab zum Friseur Glatze schneiden  neee Spaß!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

@sight
Yo, ich hieß doch mal, weil ich mich offiziell für meine Firma hier angemeldet habe "Matze from HwI"... bis ich gemerkt hab, das Matze frei ist ^^

@hammet
Darüber hab ich auch grad was gelesen, muss hier das Curriculum auf Englisch nochmal durch machen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke hammet 
Brauch ich für mein C4D-Bild xD Hab eben vergessen Brechung in des Wasser zu machen.


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

Yuhuu! Ne Glatze!  

Ich meinte doch das Lied?! - Das du eingeschlafen bist, ist wohl kein gutes Zeichen 

@ Matze from HwI das kannste doch nich' machen!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das du eingeschlafen bist, ist wohl kein gutes Zeichen


Genau, heißt nämlich, dass euer toller Senseo-Kaffee in die falsche Richtung wirkt ;-]

@hammet
*erwähnung* ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

das stellt man glaube ich bei Caustics ein? kann das sein?  bin mir gerade nich sicher!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Ne kann man direkt im Transparenz-Kanal machen.


----------



## Dorschty (9. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: @ Dorschty bei der Zeichnung müsste doch die Störung einmal nach oben und einmal nach unten zeigen!



Stimmt, hast recht sight! Sorry, mein Fehler! :-(


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Das Lied hatte ich mir schon viel viel vorher angehört. Echt nicht schlecht. Hatte aber nicht mit der Richtung gerechnet 

mein Mittagessen brutzelt .....


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

@ Wiesel bei V-ray geht es so! 

@ BW naja wie gesagt das ist eher ein Weichspüler, aber haben ich und ein Kollege damals für ne Freundin geschrieben deren Mutter gestorben ist (Erster Part).


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Was brutzelt denn da schönes?


----------



## hammet (9. Oktober 2008)

Welches Lied welches Lied?

@Matze
<3


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

@Matze: Chinesisch süß sauer mit lecker Fleisch

@sight: Nee, finds echt gut. wer singt denn das?


----------



## hammet (9. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Chinesisch süß sauer mit lecker Fleisch
> 
> @sight: Nee, finds echt gut. wer singt denn das?



Wäre ja auch blöd, wenn man Fleisch nehmen würde, was schlecht schmeckt


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Da hat *hammet* natürlich Recht. XD


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

ihr seid mir ja Tröten 

damit wollte ich nur hervorheben, dass es kein vegetarisches Süß-sauer ist ...


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

es wäre schon allein ein Widerspruch: Fleisch = schlecht schmeckend!  


EDIT eine Bekannte von mir! (singt in dem Stück)


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Gut gekonntert 

@sight
Kommt drauf an welches Fleisch?


... hammet nicht vergess ...


----------



## hammet (9. Oktober 2008)

*tröt tröt* Naja im Grunde hast du das ja schon mit "chinesisch" gesagt (es gibt doch kein cvegetratiesches chinesisches Süß-Sauer? oO ).
Aber trotzdem nimmt man nur lecker Flesich  Oder man is zu faul zum Einkaufen -.-


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

kann man nicht FAST ALLES vegetarisch machen?

Naja EGAL...es ist eh schon in meinem Magen


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> kann man nicht FAST ALLES vegetarisch machen?


Spanferkel, Hackbraten, Rinderfilet ... 

... hammet nicht vergess ...


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

da bin ich auch mal gespannt!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> da bin ich auch mal gespannt!


Ich auch, fleischloses Fleisch ist dann wohl das Nächste Weltwunder.


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte schon wir Frauen legen alles auf die Goldwaage, aber ihr seid ja echt NOCH schlimmer


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Tofu?


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Also bevor ich das Zeug esse, schneide ich mir lieber nen Stück Fleisch ausm Körper


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs mal probiert... Sollte das Fleisch bei Bolognese ersetzen :-! Tut es nicht!


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach was habt ihr denn!? Wenn beim Essen nur kleine Mengen Fleisch enthalten sind dann ist das passabel, schmecken tut man den unterschied nicht! Bei Totelini(oder wie man dees schreibt^^) finde ich schmecken die mal kein stück nach fleisch(natürlich diejenigen die welches enthalten  ) Da kann dann auch gerne Tofu drinne sein........ Müssen mal paar tausend Tiere wenige sterben am tag

Aber Steak bleibt Steak


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Fleisch fetischist!! 

Aber meine Schwester ist Veganerin und egal was ihr Freund für mich und miene Homes gekocht hat, jeder meinte es ist unglaublich das Spinat Tofu und what ever schmecken kann!!

Und wem es nicht schmeckt der kann es nur nicht richtig zubereiten!;-)


EDIT: @ Nicklas Steak ist Steak eindeutig und wird auch Steak bleiben!!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Ach, mit ein bischen Salz und Pfeffer schmeckt alles ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

ist es nicht?  Kann sein!! Mit sowas beschäftige ich mich nicht, ich zähle auch keine Kalorien oder sowas, bin ja kein Mädchen  aber ich achte einfach darauf das es gut schmeckt und beim Sport holt man sich das Zeug sowieso wieder von den Rippen!


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Oktober 2008)

Kalorien sind mir auch wurst ^^ lecker....wurst xD ne bei mir landets noch nicht ma auf den rippen, also ist das für mich kein thema^^


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Kalorien zählen... ^^
Umso mehr ich trainiere, umso mehr bin ich am essen, solange bis ich satt bin. Ganz einfache Rechnung, die aufgeht


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

Die geht immer auf!  Kann es auch echt nicht verstehen wie manche Frauen am Tag nur ne Stange Porée essen!!  (oder wie man DAS schreibt!)


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Oktober 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


SCHEI*E!

Man, Männer in der Küche.......... Das essen war langsam am anbrennen(aber noch nicht ganz) da hetze ich in die Küche und nimm schnell die Pfanne vom Herd..... Allerdings war da noch ein dicke, massive, schwere, große und hohe Glashaubee drauf, welche sofort den Weg nach unten nahm ^^

1 sek lang ein lärm wie auf einer Raver Party ^^..... schei*e war das laut  Naja, mutti zum glück nicht da xD


----------



## Alleno (9. Oktober 2008)

Tja man muss halt so gut kochen können wie ich  hrhr...(nur das ich regelmäßig für ne ganze Familie koche und den Rest immer wegschmeißen muss )


So, bin dann mal Kalorien zählen...schönen Tag noch !


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

@AP
Ja, du rettest uns Männern die Ehre


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Oktober 2008)

Was heißt denn hier retten? Hast deine etwa verloren oder was? ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Nö, meine hat schon fast den "Heldenstatus"


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2008)

Also, Freunde des Schweigens und der Abwesenheit, ich werde mich in heimische Gefilde begeben.

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch raus!  Man man war das ein langer Tag!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwer noch da?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja? 0123456789


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

*LOB Matze*

Matze  DICKES FETTES LOB an Dich! 
Also das was du mir geschickt hast, ist einfach der Hammer 


ich würd am liebsten ja jetzt nach mehr betteln  
aber ich glaube, dass macht man nicht hehe

Gute Nacht an alle! Ihr seid die Besten 

P.s: wow ich bin Rookie ...beim Basketball bedeutet das, der beste Neuling ...


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

*ERSTER* 

BW bist ja auch neu hier und die Beste! 

@ So es ist Freitag, also nochmal durchstarten Jungs und Mädels!! ;-)


----------



## hammet (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm jetzt würde mich mal interessieren welche Allmosen Matze (<3) hier verteilt?


Achja und Guten Morgen


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Krass, das ist ein Freitag, verhällt sich aber wie ein Montag!

Deaktivator für Alarmanlage ging nicht.
Alle Server waren aus (Fileserver, IPCop, usw...).
Kunde ruft gleich nach betreten an, dass etwas nicht geht.
Problem des Kunden können wir nicht beheben ohne Internet.

Jetzt kann es nur noch besser werden, JA 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm jetzt würde mich mal interessieren welche Allmosen Matze (<3) hier verteilt?



Nur ein paar Songs von mir hammet


----------



## hammet (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns ist das normal am Freitag und Montag  
Aba ich wünsch dir da noch viel Spaß Matze <3


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Matze klingt übel! Aber wenn ihr kein Internet habt wie hast du dann die Nachricht geschrieben?! ;-] 

EDIT


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Internet haben wir wieder zum laufen gebracht 
Inzwischen hat es sich verbessert!

Hab mich für ein Seminar beworben (müssen) bei dem die besten 25 Bewerber das Seminar kostenlos (fast 1.000 €) besuchen. Und ich bin einer der Glücklichen ^^.
Außerdem sieht es so aus, als könnte ich heute früher gehen.

Also langsam fühlt es sich an wie Freitag 
....h
t-/..\-a
.\......./
./.......\
e-\../-m
.....m

(Soll ein Stern sein )


----------



## hammet (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich wusste, dass du das schaffen kannst Matze ! <3


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Danke H*a*M*m*E*t* (so langsam gehen mir die Ideeen aus -.-)

Wenn das jetzt das ganze WE anhält, dann bin ich mal gespannt was alles passiert ^^


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

was hast du denn BW jetzt geschickt das sie so aus dem Häusschen ist!? 

EDIT: Home-Video!


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> was hast du denn BW jetzt geschickt das sie so aus dem Häusschen ist!?


Paar Songs.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Home-Video!


Worauf ist diese Ausage zu beziehen? ;-]


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

*Ohaa'!*

Auf das was du ihr geschickt hast! 

War ja nur n Joke!  Hoffentlich liest Sie das nicht!


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Homevideo, hmm... willst du eins ? ;-]


----------



## hammet (10. Oktober 2008)

Von wem denn? 

@Matze
<3


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Nach sights Auffassung ein Homevideo von mir. Was da allerdings drauf sein soll, dass musst du schon seine Fantasy fragen ^^

*H*_a_*M*_m_*E*_t_  (Wie lange müssen wir das noch durchziehen?)


----------



## hammet (10. Oktober 2008)

Weiß nicht, ich finds aba irgendwie witzig 

Naja nen Homevideo, was du BW geschickt hast, wovon sie süchtig wurde 


@Matze
<3


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Und was könnte darauf deiner Meinung nach zu sehen sein hammet?


----------



## hammet (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm es ist noch nicht 23 Uhr Matze (<3), da kann ich das noch nicht erzählen.


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Ach sag schon hammet ( :-* ), ich kann mir darunter gerade gar nichts vorstellen...


----------



## hammet (10. Oktober 2008)

Neee nee, du kannst mich nicht zwingen Matze (! <3).
Schalt heute abend DSF ein und dann weißt du was ich meine !


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Ähm, wir haben Freitag! Das heißt, dass ich heute Abend warscheinlich nicht daheim bin. Also erzähl 
*h*ammet*dl* ^^


----------



## hammet (10. Oktober 2008)

Michse nichse dir sagene wase ich meinen! /\/\4tz3 

(\(\
(o.o)
(")(")


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, was mach ich da jetzt am Besten... Mittagessen


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

is ne Idee bin am Verhungern! Oh man was für ein Tach


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Why? So viel Action bei dir?


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

Oh ja!  Aber jetzt geht es! Hamm alles geschafft und rausgeschickt! 

Heute is ja mal Ebbe hier wha!  Ich bin für ein bisschen Stimmung!!


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Auf jeden Fall. Am besten Stimmung als "Crank"


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

So Leute, bin auch wieder von den Toten aufgestanden....Hi 

Achja sight, ich hab alles gelesen und das du neugierig bist, dass wusste ich seid deiner ersten PN 

Und die anderen Vermutungen über das angebliche Homevideo hab ich auch gelesen....ich könnte euch ja jetzt verraten, WAS GENAU ich bekommen hab ...


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Nein! Sag es ihnen nicht


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

Dafür musst du dich sicher nicht schämen  hrhr aber du weißt ja, ich will ne Fortsetzung


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, ich werde mich in Zeug legen, damit alles für den nächsten Download 'steht'!


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

Darauf freu ich mich schon


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

*haha*

 VErdammt!  (das du es gesehen/gelesen hast )


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

What los sight? Noch Arbeit gekommen, oder Chef wieder sauer ?

Edit.: Hat sich damit ja wohl erledigt -.-

Juhu, noch ein halbe Stunde bis Wochenende ^^


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

@sight: Wieso sollte ich es auch nicht gelesen haben ?

achsooo dein Kompli hab ich übrigens auch gelesen *dahinschmelz* danke hehe


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Du glaubst gar nicht, was die so alles entdecken kann. Sie schaut immer ganz genau hin!


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Matze ne bin gerade fertig! Werde auch gleich mal los, vielleicht noch n After-Work Bier trinekn und dann geht es später noch ab!! 


Puuuuh!  Dann habe ich die Stimmung hier ja nicht komplett versaut!  Sollte ja nur n Joke sein! Wie bereits erwähnt!


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei einigen "Sachen" MUSS man garnicht ganz genau hinsehen...das fällt direkt ins Auge und ist nicht zu übersehen 

@sight: manchmal versteh ich einfach niht WAS du meinst


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir ja auch mühe gegeben, alles klar und deutlich zu präsentieren.


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

wie gesagt, die Mühe hat sich gelohnt


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ähhh wie kann das denn sein!?


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

weiß ich nicht  verrat du es mir

@Matze: dein Download läuft hier grad hoch und runter


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Ziemlich langsam. Na ja, kein Wunder, bei dem Dicken Satz an Daten und der engen Leitung


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

.... ohne Worte ...................

wenn das bei nem  Dicken Satz an Daten und der engen Leitung bei rumm "kommt" dann ist mir das auch egal ...


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

@ euch was würdet ihr auf einer Geburtstagskarte für ein Motiv erwarten! Die PErson die es bekommen soll ist weiblich


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

oah bei sowas bin ich echt unkreativ...brauch immer erst ne gewisse Anregung 

hmhm auf jeden Fall schonmal sehr bunt....

wie alt ist die Dame denn? So im  rosa HELLO KITTY Alter?


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

@Alleno
Natürlich, eine geballte Ladung sich bis zum Ziel schlängelnder Ideen, die richtig fruchten können, wenn man sich nicht vor den Fremden "Einflüssen" isoliert.

@sight
Die Frage gebe ich mal lieber an die weibliche Fraktion des Threads weiter...


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

Haha weiß ich nicht sie wird 20, ist eine Mitarbeiterin!


EDIT: Auf was stehen denn Frauen so die eine Geburtstagskarte bekommen?


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

@Matze: nicht einfach so weiterschieben...MITMACHEN!


hmmm am besten ne Geburtstagskarte wo Musik rauskommt  na dann viel Spaß hrhr...
ne bunte Sahnetorte ...oh man echt keine Ideen... grade schwirren mir eh andre Dinge im Kopf rum...die könnteste nicht auf deine Karte bringen 

sorry, bin warscheinlich nicht die übliche Geburtstagskartenklischeefrau


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach ja schon, ich mach ja schon! Es ist aber nicht bei allen Experimenten so einfach in neue Gefilde gleich so tief vorzustoßen...dann lass ich das mit dem langsam vorarbeiten wohl besser, also gleich richtig zur Sache kommen...


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

in dem Falle wäre das sogar für sight besser


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich! Ich rede doch nur davon! Ganz sicher 'NICHT' von was anderem o.o...


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

Nein nein, wie sollte man sowas auch nur denken


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Schluss, Ende, Feierabend.
Puh, nach dem ganzen Hin und Her fühle ich mich richtig leer.
Ich glaub zuhause werde ich erstmal ausgelutscht in mein Bett fallen und eine halbe Stunde schlafen, bevor ich mich um die Kratzer der 'Arbeit' an meinem Rücken kümmere ... ^^ 

Schönes Wochenende und

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

Aber sonst ist alles klar bei euch!  


EDIT:


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Me @ home...
Was soll denn nicht in Ordnung sein ? ^^


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

me to

Haha! -nix  

voll geil ich habe gerade kontakt mit nem Typen aus England aufgenommen, er ist ein Producer in den UK und macht ganz spezielle Musik! Versuch ihm jetzt mal eben über Trillian n paar midi files abzuquatschen!


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, na dann viel Glück dabei.
Sag mal, wo bekommst du immer solche Kontakte her?


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

Connection ist alles im Leben!  oh man schreibt der viel!


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

Und wo bekommt man die Conection her -.^ ?


----------



## Alleno (10. Oktober 2008)

Naja wenigstens haste jetzt die Connections zu sight und der baut seine ja grade aus
dann irgendwann wenn er berühmt ist, dann empfiehlt er Dich!

schon ausgeruht?


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

Über andere Leute die einen heißen Draht zu den richtigen Menschen haben oder was ich imemr sage zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein!! Und es macht nicht immer der am besten auf sich aufmerksam der am lautesten brüllt!  So habe ich zum Beispiel auch Sleepwalker auf m Kiez kennengelernt!  DAs war n cooler Abend! 

Ich und MAtze werden demnächst erstmal n Stück raushauen! Oder what!


----------



## sight011 (10. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Oh mein Gott war das jetzt schon wieder so unverständlich das ich euch verjagt habe?! 


Oder wo seid ihr aufeinmal hin?!  ... dann werf ich mich jetzt erstmal auf mein Steak und meinen Salat, bevor die Leute vorbeikommen ...!  -A


----------



## Matze (10. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und es macht nicht immer der am besten auf sich aufmerksam der am lautesten brüllt!


Tu ich nicht...


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> So habe ich zum Beispiel auch Sleepwalker auf m Kiez kennengelernt!  DAs war n cooler Abend!


Jetzt ohne Witz  ... *kanll* (Das Geräusche wenn der Kiffer durch den Boden schlägt)



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich und MAtze werden demnächst erstmal n Stück raushauen! Oder what!


Oh ja


----------



## sight011 (11. Oktober 2008)

*Sun is shinning*

Leute was für ein schöner Tag habe gestern einen wundervollen Tag genossen! 

und wer gute Laune haben willsollte sich diesen Gute Laune Track auf jedenfall anhören! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfE_tVD2S5I 


(australische Musik; keineahnung obder Typ auch gelernt hat ein Fahrrad normal zu fahren aber seht selbst )


EDIT: Das einzige was mich stört ist das wir hier auf Seite 666 sind!


----------



## Alleno (11. Oktober 2008)

Paaaaaaaaachty 

my dream .....is to fly....over the rainbow .... - SO HIGH 


lalalala    ;-)


----------



## sight011 (11. Oktober 2008)

*... gelich Fussball schauen*

Verdammt, du bist ja vollkommen betrunken! 

... 


ich will auch!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollt nur mal eben anmerken: Seite 666 Oo


----------



## hammet (12. Oktober 2008)

Noch 8 Posts bis 10000 

Achja und zum Thema 666 (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Oktober 2008)

Die paar Posts schaffen wir jetzt noch ;D


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Oktober 2008)

Heute sicher..


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2008)

*k l*

Hey Männer! Heute packen wir es   aber eigentlich sollte ja die Gründerin den Post mit 10.000 machen!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Oktober 2008)

Meinst wirklich?


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2008)

3ei!*  *Fähnchen schwenk*


EDIT: Ich will jetzt nicht eins schreiben!!  daher der EDIT  *die Stimmung kocht* *tanz*


EDIT2: Verdammt wer macht denn jetzt den nächsten Post! 


EDIT3: Irgendwer muss es tun!!;-]

EDIT4: Na los Ladys und Gentlemen lasst euch nicht bitten! 

EDIT4: Wen nich weiter editiere sind wir gleich auf Seite 668!! ;-]

EDIT5: Jetz tschreib dochmal jemand meine Freundin muss an den Rechner!!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Oktober 2008)

2... töröööö...


----------



## smileyml (12. Oktober 2008)

...ich glaub bei 10.000 löscht sich der Thread automatisch


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2008)

*10.000ausend!!*******

Party Time!*!*!!*!*! 10.000stes Jubiläum! * Konfetti und Champus-Flaschen werf*!!

*!*!!*!*Juhhuuuu!*!* Durch den Raum spring*!*!!*!*


Greetz euer 10.000 Sasser!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Oktober 2008)

Gratulation...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Oktober 2008)

Sight... gehts dir gut? xD


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin jetzt voll beleidigt, MiMi hat gemeint ich darf den 10 000 Post machen....


----------



## Alleno (12. Oktober 2008)

*Unistart und hoffentlich bald wieder Langeweile hab...*

und ich dachte hier geht´s erst Montag weiter ...mennooooooooooooo 


Naja ab morgen geht´s wieder ab in die Uni...werd dann leider nicht mehr so aktiv am Geschehen teilnehmen können...war aber echt spaßig mit euch  oh Gott, das klingt ja nach Abschied ....da werd ich fast sentimental hrhr

@sight: Glückwunsch! Freundin wieder im Lande?
@Matze: ich würd mich über weitere downloads freuen


vergesst mich nicht 
Bis bald eure ALLENO ;-)


----------



## Alleno (13. Oktober 2008)

*Schlaaaaaaflos in den langen Unitag*

Geiler kann ein Unistart garnicht anfangen......... 
gleich 5 Uhr morgens und ich KANN einfach nicht pennen!   ICH RASTE AUS


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Hast dich die letzten Tage ja sicher gut drauf vorbereitet.. 

Aber hey.. am ersten Unitag ist man doch immer einfach nur müd und mies drauf. *g+
So verlangt es die Tradition!


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Herrlich, die 10K sind geknackt.

Wo ist den der Admin, der uns Gratuliert und Champagner bringt? Wäre doch ein toller Abschluss, für so ein tolles Wochenende


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen... uah *Schlaf aus den Augen reib*....


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Matze, wär das nicht ein Shirt für dich?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, wie kommst du daruf?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Bist du denn kein Pimp? ^^


----------



## Alleno (13. Oktober 2008)

Juten Tach ,


@Alex: Stimmt auch wieder. An meinem aller ersten Unitag hatte ich zuvor mich meinem damaligem Freund voll Krach und hab die ganze Nacht nicht gepennt. Ja und am nächsten Tag wurde mir dann von wildfremden Leuten gesagt:" Oh man, du siehst ech mies aus. Was los?" 

Es kann nur besser werden...

Bin vor 20 Uhr nicht Zuhause. Bin über ne Stunde mitm Zug unterwegs hrhr

bei euch sonst alles kla?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

@Ex1tus
Ein Gentelman genießt und schweigt 

@Alleno
Yo, alles super soweit.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

@Alleno: Ja, schon. Müde halt, das Übliche...

@Matze: Wenn du ein Gentleman bist, kannst du mich ja nach der Arbeit mal einkaufen fahren, ich brauch was zu trinken und das immer einen Kilometer zu schleppen ist mir zu anstrengend .


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

War das gerade eine Einladung zu einem Date? Aber Ex1tus, du weist doch, unsere Familien würden das niemals zulassen... ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich weiß. Aber unsere Liebe ist stärker. Aber hey, wenn du von meinem Tod hörst hau dir nicht gleich mit Gift die Platte zu, ich fake das nur an....


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> wenn du von meinem Tod hörst hau dir nicht gleich mit Gift die Platte zu, ich fake das nur an....



Ok, nicht mehr als üblich ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist den der Admin, der uns Gratuliert und Champagner bringt? Wäre doch ein toller Abschluss, für so ein tolles Wochenende



lol genau. Sonst noch Wünsche?

Dieser Thread ist doch kein Wunschkonzert!


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Also immerhin kann Tutorials jetzt angeben, User zu haben, die es schaffen in einem Jahr 10.000 Posts auf die Beine zu stellen , dass war harte Arbeit ^^

Edit.: Ach ja, wegen dem Wunschkonzert: Welche Künstler habt ihr im Angebot?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Müsste man mal nachsehen, wieviele Beiträge insgesamt in diesem Jahr hinzugekommen sind. 

@Alleno: Tjo.. ich fahr so um die 50 minuten (je nach Zug..)
Mhm.. und den ersten Unitag, also den aller ersten,.. den hab ich geschwänzt um mit meiner Freundin nen schönen Tag zu haben. hrhr (Vorlesung an dem Tag war eh uninteressant, langweilig, und total für nichts - wie sich dann rausstellte )


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Morgen allerseits 

Da war wohl jemaden aufgeregt wha BW! 

Wie geht es dem Rest Hoffe jut 

EDIT: 





> lol genau. Sonst noch Wünsche?
> 
> Dieser Thread ist doch kein Wunschkonzert!



Mein Chef sagt immer: "Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof!"


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Moin sight. Kannst mir gleich helfen den Alex von dem Ponyhof zu überzeugen ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Ponyhof?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Welcher Ponyhof?



Na du sagtst doch, das ist hier kein Wunschkonzert. Sight sagte, dass sein Chef dazu sagt, "Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof"
Folglich: Ponyhof -> Wunschkonzert.
Klar soweit?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Alexander Schuc...schwänzt einfach den ersten Unitag und weiß nicht wie es auf Ponyhöfen zugeht....


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt Ex1tus. Ich finde das gibt einen mit den Hochspannungsleitungen  ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt Ex1tus. Ich finde das gibt einen mit den Hochspannungsleitungen  ^^



Yeah.. schön,.. soll ich mich auch gleich selber geiseln?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Nein, du sollst sie nur um Vergebung bitte.

(BTW.: In diesem Thread werden ja andauernd Sekte, Religionen und Verschwörungen gegründet. Die Sache mit den Hochspannungsleitungen war ne Religion )


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Mhmm.. k.

Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ein oder zwei Vorlesungen Zeit nehmen um mir den gesamten Thread durchzulesen, damit ich am aktuellen Stand bin mit dem geschichtlichen Hintergrund dieses Threads bin und seine religiöse Bedeutung komplett erfassen kann.

Wir sollten zudem das Institut für tutorianischen Theologie gründen und mit der Ausbildung von (Schweine-?)Priestern beginnen.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal ein oder zwei Vorlesungen Zeit nehmen um mir den gesamten Thread durchzulesen


Und wie viele Tage geht eine Vorlesung? ^^



Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Wir sollten zudem das Institut für tutorianischen Theologie gründen und mit der Ausbildung von (Schweine-?)Priestern beginnen.


Aber wie wir alle aus South Park gelernt haben, kann nur ein Hase Past sein, also bitte Häschepriester ^^ :suspekt:

Ach ja, Schurken und Heldenorganisationen wurde hier auch schon gegründet... hab ich Recht "Dr. Ex1tus" ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und wie viele Tage geht eine Vorlesung? ^^



Ach, ich mach das einfach in "Logik und Berechenbarkeit". Da steht die Zeit still, und vergeht zwischendurch sogar rückwärts.

Kannst dich an dein temporales Fragment vor ein paar Tagen erinnern? Einen ähnlichen Effekt haben wir dort auch. Nur dort geht scheinbar von der Professorin eine Art temporale Strahlung aus,.. teuflisches Zeug!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

@ Matze: Solange du nicht wieder mit deinen genmanipulierten Delfinen anfängst .

@Alex: Das konnte ich bei mir in der Schule auch schon feststellen. Interessanterweise tritt diese Strahlung aber nur im Theorieunterricht auf...


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Kann den Link leider nicht öffnen. Aber ich kanns mir schon vorstellen .
Ich habe übrigens eine Ursache für solche Temporale Anomalien gefunden: Wenn man sich auf das nächste Wochenende freut, dann scheint das Gehiern eine Art der Temporalen Strahlen um sich herum zu projezieren, welches die Zeit verlangsamt.
Das musste ich heute schon feststellen ^^

@Ex1tus
Keine Sorge, wir haben doch Frieden geschlossen. Das heiligen Hochspannungskabel hat uns versöhnt ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Genmanipulierte Delfine? Sind das die mit noch größeren Schwengel?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Lange Geschichte, viel Spaß beim Thread durchlesen ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Hehe ok. Jene besagte Vorlesung ist aber erst wieder morgen in einer Woche.

Ach,.. das nächste Ziel? 1000 Seiten? Bei den default-Einstellungen bräuchte man dafür glaub ich so 15000 Beiträge.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, das würde wieder ein Halbes Jahr dauern.
Zwischendurch können wir den Thread dauerhaft in den "Neusten Beiträgen" halten um die 100.000 Views zu erreichen ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo das sollte doch erreichbar sein.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Und, wie weit hast du schon von vorne gelesen? 
Dann kannst du mir auch gleich sagen, auf welcher Seite mein erster Beitrag war ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, hätte ich keine Lust mir 670 Seiten am Computer durchzulesen...


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Das könnte man als Training für die GSG 9 Scharfschützen einführen, denn wer sich so extrem konzentrieren kann, der ist ein absolut geduldiger Killer


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht druck ichs mir aus. 


Mit 40 Einträgen pro Seite sinds in der Druckansicht 6 Seiten pro Forenseite. Wovon es dann übrigens momentan 252 gib, sind also so um die 1500 Seiten. Mhm..

Wenn ichs drucke und lese, geb ichs auf eBay und ihr müsst dann mitbieten. 

Startpreis würd ich sagen 150 Euro. 10 cent pro Seite.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Ist gut, 24km² Regenwald reichen auch schon fürs Papier 

Wie war bei euch das Wochenende?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo, Freitag und Samstag ganz fein. Sonntag dafür eher .. lau.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Samstag war ein toller Tag. Immer wenn ich gedacht habe:"Oh man, das wird heute beschi*ssen" wurde es umso besser ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie war an den Tagn vor dem Wochenende mehr Party . Freitag dann der Höhepunkt (Zwiebelkuchen, Federweißer und Bier vertragen sich nicht...) und Samstag und Sonntag hab ich eigentlich nur gechillt...


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Federweißer und Bier


Also wenn ich schon Federweißer da hab, dann braucht man doch kein Bier mehr, Federweißer schmeckt sowieso um einiges besser


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Federweißer? Federweißertrinker sind mir suspekt. Kenn da noch so ein, zwei... eiei..


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Die paar Flaschen waren schnell weg .

Hab das auch zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben getrunken...^^


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Das Zeug kann man trinken wie Saft, genauso wie Pflaumenwein ^^

@Alex
Warum suspekt?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Das sind ganz eigenartige Menschen die das trinken... 

So.. ich mach mal aus.. Akku sparen...


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Na wenn du meinst...
Wieso Akku sparen? Stöpselst du deinen Laptop wärend der Vorlesungen nicht irgendwo an?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja ok, kurz war ich noch da. *g*

Nö, warum sollt ich anstöpseln. Hält eh 4-5 Stunden. 

Im Hörsaal gibts auch nicht soviele Steckdosen. Im Studienzentrum dann aber..

So,.. musslos zu nem Tutorium.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

So, ich mach dann mal Mittag.


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

*Arbeit*

Und ich bin wieder da! 

Wie kommt ihr darauf die Seiten Auszudrucken, will gerade nicht alle Beiträge lesen!


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Mit dem Gedanken hat Alex gespielt, weil wir vorhin dauernd alte Religionen aus dem Thread ausgegraben haben. Und davon wurde in diesem Thread ja schon ein paar gegründet ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Oder man müsste sich etwas schreiben das nur den Namen und den Post ausdruckt, dann kommt man wahrscheinlich mit 500 Seiten oder so davon ...


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Und alles ohne Rand in eiener 8ter Arial Schrift


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Und mit 0 Durchschuss . 

Dann doch lieber am Bildschirm....


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

oder Schriftgröße 6


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Und wenn er ganz starke Nerven hat, dann kopiert er den ganzen Text, wandelt ihn in die Microsoft-Stimme um und hört es sich an ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Oktober 2008)

Okay... kommt man garde aus der Schule und muss dann solche Pläne lesen  Viel SPaß wünsch ich


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

@Wiesel
Du bist ja auch noch nicht so lange in dem Thread dabei, kannst dich gleich Alex anschließen


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> wandelt ihn in die Microsoft-Stimme um und hört es sich an ^^



Du willst doch das Leute dem Wahnsinn verfallen oder? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Nein, ich will damit nur meine Theorie bestätigen, dass Microsoft mit der Stimme Schläfer züchtet, die nichteinemal selbst wissen, dass sie welche sind. Deshalb muss er es sich anhören!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Benutzt einfach andere für deine Experiment...ts ts.  Benutz doch einfach eine dünne Ratte und eine fette. Wenn die dünne die fette nach einiger Zeit mit der Microsoftbeschallung die fette kaputthaun will, dann hast du recht. 

Wenn sie sich selbst kaputt haut, dann ist sie einfach nur schrecklich.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nur mal eben ne ganz flotte Frage nebenbei: Auf was für einer Art von Partition muss man Ubuntu installieren? Also NTFS, Fat oder Fat32?

Matze: Ich denk mal, dass es keinen Sinn hätte dieses Thema auszudrucken... Viel zu viel Papierverbrauch und außerdem kommen jeden Tag nen paar Seiten dazu xD


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Nein, hab ich schon versucht. Das ist eine groß angelegte Verschwörung! Microsoft baut nämlich heimlich hörgeräte und künstliche Ohren.
Und jeder der diese Stimme schon einmal gehört hat, wollte sich dabei die Ohrenabschneiden.
So will Microsoft Zilliarden einnehmen!:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab nur mal eben ne ganz flotte Frage nebenbei: Auf was für einer Art von Partition muss man Ubuntu installieren? Also NTFS, Fat oder Fat32?
> 
> Matze: Ich denk mal, dass es keinen Sinn hätte dieses Thema auszudrucken... Viel zu viel Papierverbrauch und außerdem kommen jeden Tag nen paar Seiten dazu xD



Ich hab exc3 genommen (oder war es 2). Warum willst du es auf einem Windows-Dateisystem rauf haun?


Oh man, wie oft den noch. Die Idee kommt von Alex! Ich mach mich doch nur drüber lustig.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich will beides auf meinem Rechner installiert haben... hab schon meine Gründe dafür


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

und als Hausaufgabe gleich  mal alles durchlesen!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Oktober 2008)

Mir genügen die Hausaufgaben, die ich schon so bekomme


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Ich will beides auf meinem Rechner installiert haben... hab schon meine Gründe dafür



Ähh, na und? Ich hab auch Windows drauf und dann Ubuntu mit anderem Dateisystem.
Ich kann dir aber was gegen Stress empfelen. Nennt sich "Wubi". Such mal das Prog bei Google


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Wisst ihr was noch cooler ist? Nur ein Betriebssystem brauchen...:suspekt:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Oktober 2008)

Hm... hab zwar schon die .iso hier liegen und ne CD gebrannt... Aber egal  Dann mach ich jetzt die Partitoon als NTFS, wenns wie ne normale Apllikation installiert wird.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Im Prinzip brauche ich auch nur eines, aber ich wollt UbuntuStudio mal ausprobieren, weil es für Musikbearbeitung optimiert ist


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie meinste das EX?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Oktober 2008)

So dann mal alles machen... bin so lange weg


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Hm... hab zwar schon die .iso hier liegen und ne CD gebrannt... Aber egal  Dann mach ich jetzt die Partitoon als NTFS, wenns wie ne normale Apllikation installiert wird.



Äh? Wie jetzt normal oder mit wubi? Bischen verwirrend der Post.
Aus welchem Grund willst du eigentlich ein Windows Dateisystem verwenden?

@sight
"Die Eine, die Eine oder keine..." (frei nach der Firma geträllert) es gibt halt nur eine Software in Ex1tus's Leben ^^


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

Haha wer hat mich denn neulich im Langeweile Thread so positiv beurteilt! 

Kann ich irgendwo sehen "*wer*" das war?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Nein, aber anhand des Kommentares dazu hättest du drauf kommen können, das ich das war, aufgrund deiner guten Erklährung wegen den Twistet-Pair-Kabeln. Der Andere (ich weiß nicht mehr wer) hat auch eine bekommen, weil er sich Mühe gegeben hat.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir auch Mühe gegeben und keine bekommen...Jetzt bin ich beleidigt. Wir heiraten trotzdem nicht Romeo!


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Verrate mir doch bitte wie...


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Gib dir doch einmal Mühe, Matze!  Das ist doch keine Ausrede!

Ist Ex ne Frau!?  oder seit ihr die erste Homo-Ehe hier bei tut?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Fast, wir sind nur in wircklichkeit Romeo und Julia. Ex1tus hat mich nämlich zu einem Date aufgefordert  (hier, von Post 10009 bis 10017

Tz, da gibt man ihm ein Positives Feadback und schon verlangt er unmögliches von dem Jenigen


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehe jetzt in den Feierabend. Bis morgen

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich erinner dich immer wieder daran!  Genauso wie du schon seit Wochen versprochen hast das kaputte Dach und den tropfenden Wasserhahn zu reparieren. Aber du sitzt immer nur vor deinem Fernseher und trinkst Bier!


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

> Ich erinner dich immer wieder daran! Genauso wie du schon seit Wochen versprochen hast das kaputte Dach und den tropfenden Wasserhahn zu reparieren. Aber du sitzt immer nur vor deinem Fernseher und trinkst Bier!




@ EX haha  ich dachte mit Romeo und J. wäre das romantischer!!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Klar. Die haben sich beide umgebracht...sehr romantisch .


----------



## Alleno (13. Oktober 2008)

Huhuuuu Leutz,

bin schon Zuhause. Heute war noch Schonfrist angesagt hehe 

hoffe euch allen geht´s gut?! 

Gerade versuche ich gegen die Müdigkeit anzukämpfen, WEIL wenn ich jetzt schlafe, sieht die Nacht wieder schlaflos aus  

Greetz ALLENO


----------



## hammet (13. Oktober 2008)

Da ist man mal EINEN Tag in der Schule und schon wird hier geschrieben ohne Ende !


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Oktober 2008)

So Matze... Auch wenn ich dich verwirrt habe, hab jetzt alles aufm Rechner. habs jetzt ohne Wubi, oder wie das hieß, gemacht. Hat aber trotzdem alles gut geklappt.


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

*Nabend!*



> Klar. Die haben sich beide umgebracht...sehr romantisch .



Der Preis dafür das siesich umgebracht haben ist entscheident der Preis Exitus 




> Gerade versuche ich gegen die Müdigkeit anzukämpfen, WEIL wenn ich jetzt schlafe, sieht die Nacht wieder schlaflos aus




... hast du es durchgeahlten oder liegst du schon im Traumland! 



> Da ist man mal EINEN Tag in der Schule und schon wird hier geschrieben ohne Ende !



@ hammet jetzt rate mal woran dasliegt!! 




> Hat aber trotzdem alles gut geklappt.



Ic hsag ja immer Gewürzwiesel for President!!* *Fähnchen wieder raushol und schwing* 


und selbst kommeich egrade aus Bremen, ich bin fixund fertig!! Haben noch was für die Arbeit gemacht!! Das hat so seine Zeit gedauert!! Aber n Döner gab es umsonst weil meine eine Arbeitskollegin Geburtstag hatte plus + EISgekühltes Beck's Bier!!  *herrlich*


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Der Preis dafür das siesich umgebracht haben ist entscheident der Preis Exitus



Für wen?


----------



## Alleno (13. Oktober 2008)

ich habs nicht ganz geschafft. Bin beim Fernsehen etwas eingenickt...war aber nurn Stündchen...hoffe diese Nacht klappt´s ...wenn nicht, ihr werdets erfahren hehe


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Leg dich inner Stunde hin, dann dürfte das doch klappen...Oder wann musst du raus?


----------



## Alleno (13. Oktober 2008)

entweder um 8 oder um 9   boah bin voll fit jetzt ! krass


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

**

dann erkläre doch mal ex was der preis ist! 


... falls du romtsich bist  *kampfansage*


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Mal ne Frage an euch!

Wenn 5 Ochsen an 5 Tagen 5 Liter Milch geben, was geben dann 10 Ochsen an 10 Tagen? 

...


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2008)

Mathematisch 20. Aber den Oxen will ich sehen der Milch gibt .

Ich meinte: Der Preis für wen?


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2008)

nicht schlecht Ex 

Artifical meinte 20 obwohl der n' Waldi ist!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der nächtlichen Diskussionen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen....


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin,

alles fit?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Jo, alles noch im grünen Bereich 

Hey Alleno, musst du nicht in die Schule?


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Schule? Was war das nochmal? 

Neee, muss erst nach 10 Uhr den Bus in die Uni nehmen(12 Uhr Vorlesungsbeginn). War aber schon duschen und werd gleich mal frühstücken gehn. . .


----------



## yellowspam (14. Oktober 2008)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen aus dem bewölkten Wien.

@ Alleno: Wie alt bist du? Du siehst auf deinem Avatar so jung aus, nicht wie ein Student...


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

@Alleno
Ich hätte lieber noch bischen länger geschlafen ...

@yellowspam
Moin, du lebst ja noch ^^


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

echt? 
Ist ganz komisch, entweder werde ich als älter geschätzt oder auf jünger. Kann sich da mal einer entscheiden? Jetzt weiß ich doch nicht, ob ich lieber ne FaltenOP machen sollte oder ne StraffungsOP ...  SPAß! Also ich bin "schon" 22. Genau das richtige Studentenalter hehe

@Matze: Hätte ich ja gern, aber duschen is ja auch nicht unwichtig ne  auch wenn ich Soziale Arbeit studiere, muss ich ja nicht die Vorurtele vom stinkendem langhaarigen Öko bestärken


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Schon, aber jetzt hast du ja noch eine Stunde Leerlauf, da hätte man ja schlafen können


----------



## yellowspam (14. Oktober 2008)

> @yellowspam
> Moin, du lebst ja noch ^^



Jop, war in Krankenstand und kann leider jetzt nicht immer posten ^^


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Wende dich doch an den Alex, der will hier alles mal ausdrucken um es sich in den Vorlesungen reinzuziehen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, eigentlich könnten wir das was in einer Woche hier passiert immer zusammenfassen und als Kolumne rausbringen. Dann machen wir auch noch die fette Kohle damit .


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

ne Stunde Leerlauf? Schön wenns so wär. Muss frühstücken, mich anziehen, alles einpacken und und und .... ohne duschen wär ich um 9 aufgestanden, mit duschen halt um 8. Ich dusch gern lange! Son kleiner Tick von mir hehe


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

@Ex1tus
Ja, nen wöchentlichen Blog ^^. Nur wer protokolliert die Woche über mit?

@Alleno
Du machst dir vieleicht einen Stress


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach mir Stress Wer will denn hier alles protokollieren 

Ich hab nen Duschtick! Jeden 2ten Tag dusch ich bestimmt ne halbe Stunde (und das ist die Zeit unterm Wasser ), dann raiser ich mich jeden 2ten Tag, eincremen, hier Creme, da noch ein bissel Deo, föhnen ...boah ich könnte Stunden weitermachen :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Wer will denn hier alles protokollieren


Wir können ja ein Arbeitsrad machen und jeder kommt mal dran ^^



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Jeden 2ten Tag dusch ich bestimmt ne halbe Stunde (und das ist die Zeit unterm Wasser ), dann raiser ich mich jeden 2ten Tag, eincremen, hier Creme, da noch ein bissel Deo, föhnen ...boah ich könnte Stunden weitermachen :suspekt:


Dagegen sag ich ja nichts, im Gegenteil, ist doch gut. Aber das halt eben nicht früh, da wird nur Hektik draus


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja hätt ich das ganze gestern Abend gemacht, würd ich mich ja jetzt nicht mehr so frisch wie heute fühlen  das ist es ja hehe


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, na ja, jeder hat es da anders lieber ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Jop, hat beides Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn man abends duscht hat man Zeit, keine Hektik und kann sich vom Tag entspannen.

Wenn man sich früh duscht, wird man schneller wach, und fühlt sich frischer.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, wenn ich müde bin und dusche, dann bin ich vieleicht 30-45 voll wach. Aber dann wesentlich wüder, als ich es ohne duschen wäre...


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht hab ich es schon vor 20 Seiten mal erwähnt :

Der Preis für den beständigsten Thread geht wohl an Diesen hier..
Unglaublich, wenn man bedenkt, welchen Titel dieser Thread hat 
Darf ich zurecht fragen, ob Euch -ähm- langweilig ist ? 

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Nö, das geht mir nicht so. Das ich weniger müde bin hält zwar auch nicht ewig an, aber ich bin danach nicht noch mehr müde.

Wobei ich sagen muss das ich beides mache. Also manchmal stell ich mich früh unter die Dusche, manchmal abends. Ich merke es schon an den Zeiten. Ich dusche ungefähr doppelt solange abends wie früh.

Achja, ich dusche so gut wie nie kalt. Die einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn ich mich nur abdusche um danach in ein Schwimmbecken zu hoppern. Aber kalt duschen...brrrr.


edit: @chmee: Also mir nicht.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Unglaublich, wenn man bedenkt, welchen Titel dieser Thread hat
> Darf ich zurecht fragen, ob Euch -ähm- langweilig ist ?


Äh, was? Ist das nicht der Kummerkasten 


Eigentlich könnte man den Thread auch genauso gut "Kreativität" nenne, immerhin werden hier ständig neue Religionen, Sekten usw gegründet ^^


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Finde ich auch. Irgendwie ist das hier ein Teil unsres Lebens geworden 

wen könnte man sonst mit seinen Schlafproblemen oder Duschzwängen nerven?! 

P.s: ich dusche genausp abends, wie auch morgens. Nur fällt mir morgens das Aufstehen natürlich auch schwerer. Aber danach fühl ich mich einfach besser. Duschen kann ich morgens und abends genauso lang. Kalt duschen ....ab und an mal ja. Eher so Wechselduschen. Kalt warm. Soll ja gut für den Kreislauf und gegen Cellulite sein 
ich steh auch nicht so auf pippiewarmes Wasser


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2008)

Ist nur ein Kurzausflug in diesen Thread gewesen, 675  Seiten werd ich mir jetzt nicht durchlesen, um aufm aktuellen Stand zu sein  Ach ja, wen's interessiert : Ich gehe jetzt ein bisschen in BF2, meine Zeit vergeuden 

mfg chmee


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Kalt duschen muss ich eigentlich nicht, ist im Bad sowieso immer "halbfrostend" :suspekt:

@chmee
Zocken? Warum? Ist dir etwa langweilig?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> [...]ich steh [...]auf pippiewarmes Wasser



Zensur ist toll . Ich mag pippiwarmes Wasser auch.


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Heeeey, DAS zählt nicht  ich mag kein pippiwarmes Wasser!!


SO, nun muss ich aber wirklich mal...bis morgen(spätestens) da hab ich nämlich meinen freien Unitag yeaaaaah 

schönen Tag!

Grüßt mir den sight!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Machen wir!
_Notiz:
Pippiwarmes Wasser -Alleno - sight sagen_


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin.

Sagt mal, wenn ich immer aus den Vorlesungen hier schreibe.. wirft das ein schlechtes Licht auf mich?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Nö, schließlich machen wir uns ja auf änliche Weise schuldig


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Ausgezeichnet.


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2008)

@Matze : Hmm, Kind in Kindergarten gebracht, UStVA Q3/08 geschrieben, abgegeben.. Naja, eher Ablenkung oder verdiente Pause 

mfg chmee


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Na dann bleibt mir nur noch dir zu wünschen:
Viel Glück (wenn BF2 für Battlefield 2 steht)
oder
Möge die Macht mit dir sein (wenn BF2 für Battlefront 2 steht)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Immer diese ähnlichen Namen! Schweinerei!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt eben von dem ganzen Abkürz-Wahnsinn.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Wahnsinn? Das machts dann doch wieder irgendwie sympathisch.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, ich sollte dir nicht Nachts auf der Straße begenen Alex ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Warum sagt ihr das alle? :/


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

> @Matze: Hätte ich ja gern, aber duschen is ja auch nicht unwichtig ne  auch wenn ich Soziale Arbeit studiere, muss ich ja nicht die Vorurtele vom stinkendem langhaarigen Öko bestärken




Einfach nur geil der Spruch! 



> Grüßt mir den sight!


 :-( *freudenträne* 

Hey Leutz! Das mit der Zusammenfassung finde ich echt eine geniale Idee! Wir sollten das eine Woche mal probieren, bevor wir ein Master-Projekt daraus machen!!  Das wird spannender als das Tagebuch von Anne F., intimer als Sex and the City und aufregender als Rambo! 


... wer macht es?! 


EDIT: Geil Chmee war hier!!* Chmee-Fankurve*

EDIT2: @ Alex Wegen deinem Gesichtsausdruck! Du bist wie der Killer von Sin-City (der mit der Brille) =unberechenbar


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

@Alex
Bin ich da nicht der einzige ?
Dann muss wohl was dran sein 
Also, erzähl mal. Wo treibst du dich Nachts immer so rum? ^^

@sight
Moin
Gute Frage, wer hat lust nocheinmal alles von gestern und heute zu lesen? ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube darüber sollte ich nicht öffentlich schreiben.. 

Ihr würdet es mir ja ausserdem sowieso nicht glauben! 

Und hey,... nichts gegen meinen Avatar! Ich könnt auch den einen mit den Hasenohren wieder ausgraben. Aber das hebe ich mir für Ostern auf.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte schon die Idee, ich muss es nicht machen .


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Und hey,... nichts gegen meinen Avatar! Ich könnt auch den einen mit den Hasenohren wieder ausgraben. Aber das hebe ich mir für Ostern auf.


Ok, ich werde dich Ostern daran erinnern 

@Ex1tus
Ich hatte die Idee verbreitet, ich auch nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte die Idee verbreitet, ich auch nicht



Ganz billiger Ausredenversuch. Jetzt musst du es machen. Oder Neuankömmlinge in diesem Thread. Bevor sie auf unseren hohen Ebene der Sektengründung und -zerstörung, Superhelden und Superschurken, Illuminaten und Galileo Mystery, Diskussionen mitmischen dürfen, müssen sie eine Woche zusammenfassen .


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, ok. 

Mhm.. ich drucks ja aus.  Derjenige der es dann zusammenfasst kann den Ausdruck von mir dann abkaufen. (Stells ja bei eBay rein ) Hilft vielleicht...




p.s.: klammert mich nicht drauf fest das ichs ausdrucken werde, ist dann ja doch etwas viel


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Achja, was wir letztens nach ein paar Bier hatten....Glaubt ihr das die Extreme Dinosaurs gegen die Street Sharks gewinnen könnten?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Oder Neuankömmlinge in diesem Thread. Bevor sie auf unseren hohen Ebene der Sektengründung und -zerstörung, Superhelden und Superschurken, Illuminaten und Galileo Mystery, Diskussionen mitmischen dürfen, müssen sie eine Woche zusammenfassen .


Haha ^^
Wenn ich könnte würde ich dir dafür eine Bewertung geben 


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Achja, was wir letztens nach ein paar Bier hatten....Glaubt ihr das die Extreme Dinosaurs gegen die Street Sharks gewinnen könnten?


Ihr habt Themen  ... natürlich die Extreme Dinosaurs und nicht dieses andere mutierte Pack :suspekt:

@Alex
Und wo bekommst du ein skript her, der das alles ausdruckt?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ihr habt Themen  ... natürlich die Extreme Dinosaurs und nicht dieses andere mutierte Pack :suspekt:



Wir sind uns nicht ganz einig geworden. Beides sind sehr alte Kreaturen mit viel Erfahrung und starken Fähigkeiten. 



Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Alex
> Und wo bekommst du ein skript her, der das alles ausdruckt?



Was glaubst du was beim nächsten Coding Quiz drankommt .


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Sollten wir echt mal vorschlagen ^^
Oder wir fragen ob wir auf die MySQL-Datenbank von Tutorials zugreifen dürfe ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Ähm,.. was muss ich da fragen? Hallo? *g*


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

... also ich finde die Idee "das ein Neuer" das macht ausgezeichnet, wir nennen uns ab heute Beta Gamma Connection!  oder Matze  

weil  





> Ganz billiger Ausredenversuch


 

EDIT 


EDIT2: Verdammt das wollte ich schon wieder 4 Posts früher abgeschickt haben!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

@Alex
Na so kannst du es leichter ausdrucken 

@sight
Juhu, meine erste Verbindung! ^^
Und wann ist die erste Verbindungsparty, die mir das Warten auf das Wochenende versüßt?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, jo. Man könnte auch spasseshalber ein eigenes Interface für den Langeweile-Thread erstellen.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Ähm,.. was muss ich da fragen? Hallo? *g*



Ich bein kein Coder .

Wie schafft man es bei einem Thread in einem Forum, nehmen wir mal den, überaus interessanten und eloquenten, wenn ich mir die Bemerkung gestatten darf, Langeweilethread von tutorials.de, das man nur den Namen des Posters und den Post an sich auf einem Ausdruck lesen könnte. Die soll natürlich für den ganzen Thread automatisch erfolgen. Sekundäres Ziel ist es, sowenige Blätter wie möglich beim ausdrucken zu verbrauchen, aber gleichzeitig die Lesbarkeit zu garantieren. Namen könnten auch verkürzt werden...

Beispiel:

Alex: Bla?
Ex1tus: Blub.
Matze: Blabla? Blub!


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ohja, wir feiern oft Feste mit vielen Fässern Bier, lassiven Frauen und Prüfungen für die "Neuen"!!  Aber das Bier ist am wichtigsten undgute Stimmung -- Hoch lebe die "Beta Gamma Connection"! *hoch hoch hoch* :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Hehe, jo. Man könnte auch spasseshalber ein eigenes Interface für den Langeweile-Thread erstellen.


Klingt gut, und wie soll das aussehen? 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber das Bier ist am wichtigsten


Ähh, moment! Wie war der Teil mit den Frauen? ;-)

@Ex1tus
Den Thread hast du wircklich vorzüglich beschrieben


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

*Aw*

Ich muss Exitus auch loben, hat er klasse gemacht, er könnte auch der Schriftführer unserer Verbindung werden  ...


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Eine sehr gute Idee sight. Schriftführer Ex1tus, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Ernennung! 

Hey! Das ist was Neues! Eine Verbindung hatten wir hier noch nie gegründet


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich nehme das Amt an, wenn ich gleichzeitig noch 1. und 2. Vorsitzender und Kassenwart bin . Mitgliedschaft ist nie kostenlos;-]


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung wie es aussehen sollte, aber.. mhm.. im Showroom gibts doch einen der ein futuristisches Interface präsentiert hat, oder?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

@Allex
Ok, und was soll es dann können oder soll es nur die Langeweileoptik verbesser ^^

@Ex1tus
Na gut, aber wehe da fehlt was! Irgenwoher müssen wir ja den ganzen Alk bezahlen und wie du lesen kannst ist dieser sight seeeeehr wicht ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar Tetrapacks Rotwein, Marke "Pennerglück" werden euch doch wohl reichen? Frauen müsst ihr selbst besorgen oder euch vorstellen.


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

> Ein paar Tetrapacks Rotwein, Marke "Pennerglück" werden euch doch wohl reichen? Frauen müsst ihr selbst besorgen oder euch vorstellen.


 

NEin wir wollen 50 liter Fässer Bier!! Wohlgemerkt!! Sonst kriegen wir auch keine Frauen!!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Was solls den sonst noch machen können? Selber posten?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> NEin wir wollen 50 liter Fässer Bier!! Wohlgemerkt!! Sonst kriegen wir auch keine Frauen!!



Frauen stehen auf 50l Fässer Bier? Die Technik musst du mir mal genauer erklären....:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

@Alex
Hübsch ausehen, hier und da blinken, sich selbst aktuallisieren und einen Benachrichtig, wenn etwas neues gepostet wurde. Das alles natürlich mit 5.000% besserer Performance als normal ^^

@Ex1tus
Na dann zeig uns doch mal deine Meistermasche, die für die Mädels sorgen soll ;-]

@sigt
Also mit dir möchte ich mal Party machen du Trinkbär ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> Na dann zeig uns doch mal deine Meistermasche, die für die Mädels sorgen soll ;-]





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Frauen müsst ihr selbst besorgen oder euch vorstellen.



So schauts aus! Es ist nämlich kein Geld in der Kasse! Ihr hab alles versoffen!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Hast die E-mail Benachrichtigung aus? Oder warum erwähnst du dieses Feature?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Hast die E-mail Benachrichtigung aus? Oder warum erwähnst du dieses Feature?



Ich meine eher sowas wie einen Peep Ton o.ä.
Ich hatte mal die Benachrichtigung an, aber du siehst ja viel hier gepostet wird...
Man war das eine Löscherei!

@Ex1tus
Na wenns dein sein muss, ist doch kein Problem für uns, oder sight


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab die benachrichtigung an..


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Und wie viele Mails löscht du dann am Tag -.- ?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Ein paar. 

Aber geht so.. gleich automatisch wenns reinkommen.. *g*


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

man muss das nur richtig verkaufen dann kann man Frauen auch mit Bier abfüllen! 
Ohne Geld wird das gnaze schon schwieriger, aber neulich habe ich auch ganz gut von ner Frau ausgegeben bekommen, nur ist natürlich schwierig wenn wir 5 Leute sind wie gerade! 



> Also mit dir möchte ich mal Party machen du Trinkbär


Oh ja vielleicht können wir ja nesk auch mal auftreiben und dann gehen wir alle zusammen los!! -Hätte ich schon lust zu!!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

@Alex
Mein Postfach sah immer aus, als ich von der Arbeit heim kam...

@sight
Oder man schaft es auch mal ganz ohne Alk , dauert aber länger ^^
Wäre mal ein interessantes Ding ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oder man schaft es auch mal ganz ohne Alk , dauert aber länger ^^
> Wäre mal ein interessantes Ding ;-)



Wir wohnen nur ein paar Kilometer aueinander und haben es noch nicht geschafft .


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wir wohnen nur ein paar Kilometer aueinander und haben es noch nicht geschafft .


Darum sagte ich ja interessant ^^
Aber wenn du mich unbedingt mal in natura sehen willst, ich Samstags wieder Partymachend in Bamber


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

*h*



> @sight
> Oder man schaft es auch mal ganz ohne Alk , dauert aber länger
> Wäre mal ein interessantes Ding


Bist du verrückt!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Bist du verrückt!


Welche Aussage meinst du? Die mit den Mädels oder mit dem Party-machen-gehen ^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Das du verrückt bist, wenn wir uns ohne Alk sehen wollen. Wahrscheinlich können wir uns dann nicht leiden und hier schreiben ist dann nie mehr dasselbe.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ex1tus heute auch noch ein Psychologe


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab so eine Erfahrung schonmal gemacht . Sich mit Leuten treffen die man aus dem Internet kennt, kann in die Hose gehen. Bei mir ist es zwar teilweise super gelaufen aber auch net so prickelnd.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, dann bleib bloß weg von mir!!


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch mitmachen, aber ich wollte das ein bißchen dämpfen, wenn nämlich alle mit hohen Erwartungen reingehen und es dann nicht ganz so toll wird, sind alle enttäuscht....Also. Wo. Wann. Wie.

Matze und ich wohnen in Bamberg.


Es haben sich einfach ein paar als Freakazoids rauskristallisiert, die immerzu nur (und wirklich nur!) über PC und PC Spiele gelabert haben. Dafür hatte ich mit ein paar anderen eine richtig gute Zeit und haben die Bude gerockt.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh Gott Um jeder Ecke könntest du lauern! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich bisher in solch einer Gefahr schwebte...:suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Und du weißt nichtmal wie ich ausseh. Wenn du in der Nacht plötzlich komische Geräusche hörst...Der Boden im Flur knarrt, ein Luftzug schießt unter deiner Tür durch, deine Tür öffnet sich langsam...Du starrst gebannt auf die Tür, kannst es nicht fassen. Plötzlich fliegt sie mit einem Ruck auf, und da steht ein 2m großer Muskelprotz, in einem pinken Tütü und mit einem riesigen Schlachtermesser in der Hand und so einem irren Blick in den Augen, du weißt das er die Seite der Vernunft schon vor einiger Zeit verlassen hat. Wenn das passiert, dann kannst du dir sicher sein das das garantiert nicht ich bin. :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das passiert, dann kannst du dir sicher sein das das garantiert nicht ich bin.


Nach dieser Geschichte glaube ich dir das nicht mehr 
Und du musst erst einemal rausfinden, wo ich wohne ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Schammelsdorf ist nicht so groß . Außerdem weiß ich in welches Fit du gehst. Verdammt, langsam wird mir selber unheimlich .


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Ha, aber solange du nicht weist, in welcher Schublade meine Socken und in welcher meine Shorts sind, kannst du rein gar nichts tun ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt! Ich bin machtlos und alles.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Tja, meine Wäsche ist das 4. Best gesichertste Gut dieses Planeten ^^
Viel Glück Dr.Ex1tus...


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es mehrere Barmberg?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Nene, das interessiert mich nicht. Dräng mir nicht deinen Unterwäschefetisch auf. Ist ja ekelhaft.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es mehrere Barmberg?


Nicht das ich wüsste, ich kenn nur Bamberg 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nene, das interessiert mich nicht. Dräng mir nicht deinen Unterwäschefetisch auf. Ist ja ekelhaft.


Ich? Was, wie? Du willst mich doch Nachts im rosa Tütü überfallen


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ach, das ist doch keine Unterwäsche. Außerdem hab ich 

1. bin das ja nicht ich
2. Hab ich ja auch nichts von überfallen gesagt. Vielleicht will dir derjenige auch nur eine warme Milch mit Honig bringen, oder dich trösten weil du Alpträume hattest.


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

ich trag nie Unterwäsche, darin fühle ich mich unwohl! 

@ Matze Kennst du einen Schokk?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer weis...
Mit Alpträumen hab ich schon lange keine Probleme mehr. Nach dem letzten, den ich hatte war ich sogar wegen dem sehr gut gelaunt den ganzen Morgen :suspekt:

@sight
Das hast du mich schon damals gefragt, als dir zum ersten mal aufgefallen ist, dass ich unter Ort in meinen Daten Bamberg angegeben hab. Und meine Antwort lautet immernoch: Nö


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Verdammt nachdem ich den Post losgeschickt habe, ist mir das auch wieder eingefallen!!

Für den habe ich mal indirekt n Beat gemacht, hab nen Track für meinen Kollegen geamcht und das war n fetaure mit dem! Der hat sogar nen Gruß Video von Savas auf seiner Seite musst mal bei Myspace gucken!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

@sight
Wie tief steckst du eigentlich in der Musikbranche drin? Kannst du mir sagen  ob Elvis tot ist?:suspekt:
Btw.: Kennst du vom neuen Curse Album "Wenn ich die Welt aus dir erschaffen könnte"?


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ne Elvis chillt mit Tupac und den Freimaurern! 

Hey jungs gebt mir mal nen Tipp sitz da heute schon den ganzen Tag dran!"!

Also bitte Ich um Comments!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Was willst du denn da noch drauf machen oder was passt dir daran nicht?


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie wirkt es auf dich?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Genauso steril wie alle Weihnachtsbroschüren/Flayer (was auch immer) von Firmen. Auf deutsch: Ich finde es passt, sieht sehr professionell aus. Nur die linke Seite ist ein bischen leer...


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

? Tipp zu was?


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Haben gestern das Foto selber geschossen! Und ich bearbeite es gerade nach! 

Is erstmal noch ein Layout, das wird nochmal speziell bearbeitet, aber ich finde das Foto echt geil, wir haben 3 Std für das Bild gebraucht, um das so in Szene zu setzen! War voll prall mit den ganzen Utensilien durch Bremen zu laufen  ... man haben die Leute blöd geschaut 


O.S.: Mit der linken Seite hast du schon recht, aber es darf auch nicht zu viel sein, sonst wirkt es überfüllt und unruhig!!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt auch wieder. Vieleicht ist der Hintergrund noch einen Tick zu unscharf, aber ich hab da nicht ganz so viel Ahnung.
Aber ich mach jetzt erstmal Feierabend

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ok hau rein!  Danke trotzdem


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Huhuuuuu! 

Wieder back  ging ja heiß her hier hehe

noch jemand on?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (14. Oktober 2008)

Jo, mittlerweile wieder.. ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Auch wieder da...


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch sitz noch bei der Arbeit!! Designe gerade noch was total neues!! 

Kann aber nicht drüber sprechen sonst klaut wer die Idee! 


EDIT: ;-):suspekt:


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh man JETZT noch fleißig? hmhm


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja muss mal wieder sein! Was machen Sie so?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Oktober 2008)

Klar ich bin auch noch fleißig =D Und zwar schaue ich, wieso Ubuntu keinen Sound abspielt Oo


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ubuntu? Was ist das?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Oktober 2008)

Betriebssystem. Was weißt du überhaupt? xD
Ne Spaß  Ist ne Linux Distribution.


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

oha seid wann hast du denn Linux?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich mir gestern neben Windows dazu installiert. Weil C4D und meine Games laufen unter Linux nicht.


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

> l  	Hab ich mir gestern neben Windows dazu installiert. Weil C4D und meine Games laufen unter Linux nicht.



wollte Ich gerade sagen, hast du dann nich Probleme mit den Progs?=!!

Und warum? Wegen Internet oder warum haste das jetzt auch?!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Oktober 2008)

Weil Windows bei mir immer rumgespackt hat Oo Und darauf hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
Naja aber ich muss jetzt duschen gehn usw, damit ich morgen fit in die Schule gehn kann xD


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

kk wollte dich eigentlich gerade noch was fragen!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann mach schnell


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

Och ich entspanne erstmal nach so nem langen Unitag. Morgen erstmal ausschlafen....ick freu mir


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Schau in Showroom! Ist ein Teil meines genialen Plans!


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh Alleno ist zurück! Postest du mir einen Beitrag im Showroom!?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich grade gesehn  
Schaut schonmal gut aus, aber die Texturen sehen nicht wirklich wie Plastik aus. Kann jetzt aber auch nicht so schnell helfen  bin jetzt weg.
Ciao


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

sight meinst du mich?


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

*j*

jop meine dich BW! Wäre mir eine Ehre! *verneig*


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

BW? Wer ist das 

Hmmm wo ist das ...was ist das? Keine Ahnung hab....


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2008)

> BW? Wer ist das


 hehe 

hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/werkstatt/325955-platte.html#post1682992


----------



## Alleno (14. Oktober 2008)

oh man sight....ich kenn mich mit sowas nicht aus! Ich könnte dich doch nur loben


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Schönen guten Morgen

... was ist Ubuntu... XD genial sight ^^

@Wiesel
Problem hatte ich auch, ein Update hat geholfen


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen. Matze warum bist du eigentlich nie im Chat. Da ist es eigtl immer lustig .


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Von welcher Uhrzeit sprechen wir?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Wann nesk und Marco gestern angefangen haben, weiß ich nicht . Ich war von 20:00 Uhr bis 24:00 Uhr drin. Ich sag nur: "Pornorap".


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Verrät mir grad nicht viel -.-
Mal schaun, normalerweise erhohle ich mich Abends von Tutorials


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Wir hatten gestern einen lustigen Musikabend...Haben uns gegenseitig mit youtube Links vollgebombt . Und haben sight Tipps gegeben wie er sich ohne Feuerzeug oder Streichhölzer eine Kippe anzünden kann.


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Ach deshalb war seine erste Zeile in ICQ zu mir eine Zeilen für unseren möglichen Refrain ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin ihr langweiler


----------



## hammet (15. Oktober 2008)

Moregn  Grüße aus der BS!


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Werden doch nicht etwa viel heute ?
Muss dann später einen neuen Rechner mit Debian und Xen aufsetzten, zum ersten Mal. Bin deshalb nicht immer da...
Ich hoffe ihr werdet auch ohne mich überleben, ohne das Anarchie ausbricht


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ne, wir kommen schon klar *tritt hammet unter dem Tisch und zeigt auf Alex*.


----------



## hammet (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie was wo?
Ich armer Kerl


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Grüße aus wo hammett?

Wir und klar kommen? lol!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich wars nicht!


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, ich hoffe heute Abend leben wenigstens noch 50 % von euch .
Und wehe ich höre noch einmal, dass hammet getreten wurde


----------



## hammet (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm BS = Berufsschule 

Naja ich bins gewöhnt Matze 
Wenn irgendjemand in meiner Umgebung seine Hand bewegt, zuck ich zusammen, weil ich dneke ich werde geschlagen  Aber das liegt immer an meinen Sprüchen...irgendwie verspüren da alle eine Drang mir weh zu tun


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Keine Sorge,.. beim nächsten Mal knebeln wir ihn. Dann hörst ihn nicht, wenn wir ihn treten.


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Aus! Ganz bösser Alex! Entschuldige dich sofort bei hammet


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist eine gute Idee. Ich hol den Knebel bereite du schonmal die Fesseln vor.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich doch schon längst erledigt Ex1tus... und nein Matze, weshalb entschuldigen?! Er .. er.. er will es doch auch...


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, ich glaube ich bin im Swinger-BDSM Forum gelandet


----------



## hammet (15. Oktober 2008)

Nehmt aba bitte die Fesen mit pinken Plüsch 

Da stellt sich doch die Frage....ein Mensch der sich selbst schlägt...ist das ein Massochist oder ein Sadist? Hmmm...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Pinker Plüsch? Nix da.. pinken Stacheldraht kannst haben!


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

@Alex
Also jeder der mit dir in der Kiste landet tut mir leid...


----------



## hammet (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja, egal. Hauptsache es ist pink 

Hmm eigtl sollte ich hier ein referat über VPN schreiben, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Motivation


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

lol Matze,.. gab noch keine Klagen..  (vielleicht weils noch keiner überlebt hat.. mwahahahahahha... erm.. naja  )

mh.. vielleicht motiviert der Stacheldraht hammet.


----------



## hammet (15. Oktober 2008)

Eher nicht  Aber probieren können wir es ja 

Zum Glück gibts ja tutorials.de um mich abzulenken


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> lol Matze,.. gab noch keine Klagen..  (vielleicht weils noch keiner überlebt hat.. mwahahahahahha... erm.. naja  )



Willst du da wircklich mittmachen hammet 

@hammet
Wann ist man schon mal für ein Referat motiviert ?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Wir sollten vielleicht das Thema wechseln,.. sonst denkt man hier noch ich sein ein krankes Monster. *g*

Das wollen wir doch nicht... oder?


----------



## hammet (15. Oktober 2008)

Ob wir das wollen, oder nicht...wird ja nichts an der Tatsache ändern


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich stell es mir gerade so vor: Alex steht da mit dem gefesseltem und geknebelten hammet, hat den an einer Hundeleine, und tritt ihn ab und zu. Hat rosa Stacheldraht über der Schulter hängen und sagt: "Wir sollten vielleicht das Thema wechseln,.. sonst denkt man hier noch ich sein ein krankes Monster." ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Mh ne. Den Stacheldraht würd ich auf hammet legen.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch der "Notfallstacheldraht"...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Na und? Mich muss das Teil ja nicht stechen...


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, Ex1tus haut in letzter Zeit echt die Besten Posts raus 
Aber die Vorstellung ist echt witzig ^^


----------



## hammet (15. Oktober 2008)

Eher weniger würd ich sagen -.-

Kommt bitte nicht auf dumme Ideen hier !


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Knebel nicht vergessen bei hammet.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, Ex1tus haut in letzter Zeit echt die Besten Posts raus
> Aber die Vorstellung ist echt witzig ^^



*verbeug* Vielen Dank. Würde wahrscheinlich auch als Cartoon funktionieren. Im "nichtlustig-Style"....^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Hehe.. Den "Sondernewsletter" bekommen? Den wo er fragt, ob er wo übernachten kann. *gg*


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Nö. Ging wahrscheinlich dann nicht an den "Otto-Normal-User" raus...


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Still geworden es hier ist ...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Befinden wir uns etwa im Auge des Sturms?


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich nicht... ich hab die Augentropfen nicht dabei :suspekt:
Fragt sich nur was für ein Sturm?...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Sturm der Liebe?

     <3<3<3
   <3<3<3<3<3
  <3<3<3<3<3<3
<3<3<3   <3<3<3<3
 <3<3<3<3<3<3
   <3<3<3<3<3
     <3<3<3


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Privat, ... vieleicht.
Hier im Thread, ... lieber nicht... nur Kerle -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Sei mal nicht so verklemmt .


----------



## ADIT (15. Oktober 2008)

bei den themn hier "pinker stacheldraht und so" braucht ihr euch ne wundern, das hier nix weibliches schreibt ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Wieso? ich frag mal Alleno wenn sie vielleicht mal vorbeischaut ob sie pinken Stacheldraht toll findet...Ich finde ihn auf jeden besser als normalen...


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sei mal nicht so verklemmt .


Glaub mir, verklemmt bin ich sicher nicht 



ADIT hat gesagt.:


> bei den themn hier "pinker stacheldraht und so" braucht ihr euch ne wundern, das hier nix weibliches schreibt ;D


Tja, da liegst du wohl falsch, meist diskutiert hier sogar eine mit 
btw.: Wir kommen ja nicht in diesem Thread um Mädels aufzureisen


----------



## ADIT (15. Oktober 2008)

kann mir auch nen weiblichen account anlegen ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Den Thread hat auch eine weibliche Person gegründet und zeitweise haben mehr weibliche als männliche hier gepostet....

Genau. Wir legten uns einen weiblichen Acc zu und schrieben mit uns selbst....Du hast uns ertappt, wir stehen mit dem Rücken zur Wand....


----------



## ADIT (15. Oktober 2008)

tztztztz...ich wusste es die ganze zeit, naja es brauchte halt erstmal ein mutigen wie mich der die wahrheit ausspricht äh schreibt ^^


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

ADIT hat gesagt.:


> tztztztz...ich wusste es die ganze zeit, naja es brauchte halt erstmal ein mutigen wie mich der die wahrheit ausspricht äh schreibt ^^



Wahnsinn und Mut sind nicht das Gleiche Auch wenn sie nah beieinander liegen


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin, Männer!! Alles fit? Wie schauts wurde heute schon der Aufstand geprobt, habe den Thread nur überflogen -- hoch lebe die "Beta Gamma Connection"


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Moin, Männer!! Alles fit? Wie schauts wurde heute schon der Aufstand geprobt, habe den Thread nur überflogen -- hoch lebe die "Beta Gamma Connection"



Na ja, Alex, hammet und Ex1tus haben ihren Pinken-Plüsch-Stacheldrat-Peitschen- Trieb ausgelebt, aber sonst nichts.
Du warst gestern plötzlich weg  wolltest du nicht noch was schreiben


----------



## ADIT (15. Oktober 2008)

eng ist auch ein dehnbarer begriff....e n g   mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt nicht ein ;D


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ja habe ich es vergessen!  - Ich habe gerade königlich gespeist! 



> Na ja, Alex, hammet und Ex1tus haben ihren Pinken-Plüsch-Stacheldrat-Peitschen- Trieb ausgelebt, aber sonst nichts.


 Oha


Hey Alex mal ehrlich was geht denn mit dem Showroom?


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ja habe ich es vergessen!
> Hey Alex mal ehrlich was geht denn mit dem Showroom?


Ja, ging um unsere Hook 

Dachte das im Showroom ist nur bei mir so. Habs jetzt mal in den Bug Thread gesetzt.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Ne, ist bei mir auch. Anscheinend sind da ein paar Bildchen verloren gegangen .


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

Die Leisten und sowas fehlen irgendwie?!


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen *gääähn & streck*

schreib ich mal was um die weibliche Quote zu steigern ....
les hier nur irgendwas vonwegen rosa Plüsch bzw. rosa Stacheldraht? Auch sowas kann mich hier nicht mehr schocken - ganz ehrlich 

Wie geht´s euch allen?


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Ein bischen schlecht in der Magengegend, nach hammet, Alex und Ex1tus Plüsch Dingens. An sonsten alles klar


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Komm schon, du bist doch auch anderes gewöhnt  ... komm Tiger, stell dich doch mal nicht so an


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Komm schon, du bist doch auch anderes gewöhnt


Zum Beispiel ? ;-]
Schon das 2. mal, das mich jemand innerhalb einer Woche Tiger nennt ^^, seltsam


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Sag ich's doch: Verklemmt! ^^:suspekt:


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätt ja auch du geiler Hengst sagen können


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sag ich's doch: Verklemmt! ^^:suspekt:


In manchen Situationen nervös... vieleicht,
Verklemmt... nein...



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätt ja auch du geiler Hengst sagen können


Nö, passt schon, bin ja noch auf Beute Suche ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Doch, du hast heute schon 2 Beweise geliefert.

1. Du stehst nicht auf gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe.
2. Du stehst nicht auf pinken Stacheldraht und SM.

Das sind ja wohl eindeutige Gründe für diese Aussage.


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht ist er ja noch ein wenig schüchtern und zurückhaltend.... lass ihm doch einfach mal mehr Zeit.....

was hat ein Papagei und ein Schwuler gemeinsam? Weiß es jemand?


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

Nö fragen wir doch jemand schwules ... :suspekt:


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

das könnte man aber auch so wissen...ein wenig Fantasie bitte


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Boah ist das heute hier langweilig....da hat man 1mal frei und dann sowas


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Doch, du hast heute schon 2 Beweise geliefert.
> 
> 1. Du stehst nicht auf gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe.
> 2. Du stehst nicht auf pinken Stacheldraht und SM.
> ...


1. Nur zwischen Frauen ^^
2. Stimmt!



> Vielleicht ist er ja noch ein wenig schüchtern und zurückhaltend...


Du musst es ja wissen 


VERDAMMT. Die Internetverbindung bricht dauernd ab...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Oktober 2008)

Eieiei..

ADT.. auch hier vielleicht auf die Groß-/Kleinschreibung achten. *fg* So Netiquetten bedingt. 

@Showroom.. momentan keine Ahnung. Näheres dann wenn im Bug-Thread.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Bunt? Wäre aber dann ja nicht witzig...Moment, nochmal Klischees abklappern.

Papageien: Labern einem alles nach, bunt, laut
Schwule: weibisch, bunt, reden alles so wie Bruce, benutzen Dekollete-Creme

hmm....


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

nicht ganz ...hehe aber auch gut....

eigentlich ganz einfach 

beide sitzen aufm Stock mit Kacke dran 

(achja ich hab nichts gegen Schwule... hab selber Bekannte, die es sind)


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Und was haben Killerspiele und Steaks gemeinsam? ^^

Kein weiterer gemeiner Kommetar zu meinem letzten Post? Du lässt nach Ex1tus ;-]


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*



> Und was haben Killerspiele und Steaks gemeinsam?


 Wir lieben sie weil sie blutig sind!! 

@ BW wie du magst schw***!?


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wir lieben sie weil sie blutig sind!!


Nein: Will mans blutig, nimmt mans englisch


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag alle, auch euch 

Ich hab kein Prob mit sowas.. Hab auch Bekannte  die lesbisch sind... na und...kann interessant sein und erweitert das Weltbild


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> erweitert das Weltbild


Hmm, das musst du uns mal geneuer *zeigen* ^^


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

was jetzt genau  das schwule Weltbild oder das der Lesben


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

> Ich mag alle, auch euch
> 
> Ich hab kein Prob mit sowas.. Hab auch Bekannte die lesbisch sind... na und...kann interessant sein und erweitert das Weltbild




also das mit den Frauen musst du ... ähh ... jetzt schon genauer ... erklären!! :-(





Ohhh, sogar uns 


EDIT: Was genau hast du denn gemacht das das Weltbild so erweitert?!


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

erklären oder zeigen?  was denn nu....jetzt stottert mal nicht so rum...

Ihr braucht mal jemanden, der es so ausspricht wie er denkt oder genau sagt, was er will


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

! :d


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Haha ich hab es geschrieben aber es wurde zensiert -- Na toll


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

ja ja könnte ja jetzt jeder sagen


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

Dann schreib mal F-iCK+en!* 


EDIT ich hoffed as verärgert hier keinen das ich das so schreibe, sonst kann ich das auch wieder rausnehmen!


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Kein weiterer gemeiner Kommetar zu meinem letzten Post? Du lässt nach Ex1tus ;-]



Man kann nicht ständig auf so hohem Niveau posten , außerdem hab ich den vorhin übersehen.



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> erklären oder zeigen?  was denn nu....jetzt stottert mal nicht so rum...
> 
> Ihr braucht mal jemanden, der es so ausspricht wie er denkt oder genau sagt, was er will



Da muss man stottern, weil man den größten Anteil seines Gehirns für etwas anderes braucht....^^


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

was du meinst ist sabbern! Ex


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

*sight zuzwinker und mit den Fingern Pistolen machen und schießen "Pew-Pew"*


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

@sight:
und an deiner Stelle wäre es mir egal, wie andere das finden oder ob es sie stöhrt...wer nichts riskiert, gewinnt auch nichts 
außerdem müssen sie´s ja nicht lesen oder


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

So, melde mich auch mal wieder, wärend die Festplatte partitioniert...

Hmm, geht ja heiß her hier ^^

@sight
Also wircklich, wie kannst du nur so was sagen? 
Jetzt sprichtst du schon aus, was die Natur in unsere Hirne gepflanzt hat...


Na ja, ich halte mich mal raus... ein Gentelman genießt uns schweit ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Mmhh, das nächste mal wenn du eingeschlafen bist (also ca. 4 Uhr nachts) fahr ich mit dem Auto an deinem Häuslein vorbei und hab meine Assiprollobeatdown-Mugge bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht. Musst ja auch nicht hinhören .

edit: Matze, mach dir doch mal den Spruch bitte in die Sig. Du hast ihn jetzt schon öfters gebraucht, so sparst du dir Schreibarbeit.


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

würde mich auch nicht stören  entweder schlafe ich tief und fest ODER NICHT ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Besser als immerzu aufzuwachen. So kannst du wenigstens mit der Zeit was anfangen .


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> edit: Matze, mach dir doch mal den Spruch bitte in die Sig. Du hast ihn jetzt schon öfters gebraucht, so sparst du dir Schreibarbeit.


Gute Idee, mal sehen ^^

So, bin wieder weg...


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

achja und was

Erstens müsstest du wissen, wo mein Häusschen steht und ich glaube nur um mich wach zu machen würdest du nicht soviel Km-Geld ausgeben wollen


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Erstens müsstest du wissen, wo mein Häusschen steht und ich glaube nur um mich wach zu machen würdest du nicht soviel Km-Geld ausgeben wollen


Nicht unbedingt... kommt auf die Weckmethode an ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Jaja, jetzt reite mal nicht so lange darauf herum. Das war eine hypothetische Annahme um dir etwas zu verdeutlichen. Theoretisch und solche Geschichten....

Als Student müsste man doch schon etwas eher mit dem Konzept des abstrakten Denkens vertraut sein.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Oktober 2008)

Oha :O Da waren ja welche die letzten Zeit lang sehr aktiv


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Oha :O Da waren ja welche die letzten Zeit lang sehr aktiv



Extra für dich, damit du was zu lesen hast


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Oktober 2008)

Glaub mir, nach der ersten Seite hatte ich keine Lust mehr


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

einfach hier mit einsteigen und ich bemerke schon mal fürs Protokoll (Ex1tus aufgewacht) BW erzählt uns gerade über ihre Erfahrungen mit lesbischen Bekannten ... *also Wiesel einfach hinsetzen still sein und zu hören!*


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Genau, erleuchte uns Alleno ^^


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

*haha*

... be our Super-Nova!!


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Warum schweigt die Prophetin


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Oktober 2008)

Sie muss ja erstmal überlegen


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht schreibt sie es gerade auch auf und es ist sooo VIEL!


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

@Wiesel
Pssssst! ...Jetzt wollte sich gerade etwas sagen...


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> *also Wiesel einfach hinsetzen still sein und zu hören!*


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

verdammt wiesel jetzt hast du sie verschreckt!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Oktober 2008)

Wieso macht ihr mich immer so fertig? =(


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Wieso macht ihr mich immer so fertig? =(



Da ist jeder mal dran. Heute früh war es zum Beispiel hammet 
Allso einfach cool nehmen


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Richtig. Da kann ich auch wieder auf eine South Park Folge verweisen. In der wird Token verarscht weil er reich ist....blablabla und zum Schluss sagen sie ihm das sie doch jeden aufziehen, Kenny weil er arm ist, Kyle weil er ein Jude ist, Cartman weil er ein Fetti ist usw. 
sie können ihn trotzdem leiden...


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

> und Cartman weil er Fett ist
> Ja
> und Cartman weil er ein Ar*sch ist
> Ja
> ...


^^
Also Wiesel, alles nicht so schlimm...


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ruhig Wiesel war echt nicht bös' gemeint, ließ gerade nur eine gute Pointe zu! 

Ok!;?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

> und Cartman weil er Fett ist
> Ja
> und Cartman weil er ein Ar*sch ist
> Ja
> ...



Genau! Ich musste da so lachen ^^.


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, ich bin ein wandelndes ShoutPark Lexikon


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie schon . Ich könnte ja mal ein Quiz mit dir machen? Erstmal kein Muliple choice, das wär zu einfach...

Warum zeigt in einer Folge ein Japaner immer wieder seinen Schniedelwutz?


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Warum zeigt in einer Folge ein Japaner immer wieder seinen Schniedelwutz?


Ist die Chinopokomon Folge:
Damit sich männlichen Amis geschmeichelt fühlen und die Japaner von ihrem Plan ablenken mit Chinopokomon die Kinder zu Soldaten zu erziehen, damit sie Pearl Habor bombadieren! Die Ablenkung funktioniert so, dass die Japaner immer sagen, sobald ein Amy dahinter kommt: "Wissen sie, ihr Amerikaner hab so große P*enise und wir ...", bis sie zur Demo ihren raushängen lasse.
Schönes Zitat von Mr Garrison, als gesagt wird das jeder ein Chinopokomon hat: "Ich hab Schuh" ^^


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

oh man.....ich hatte grad andere Probleme...Probleme die mir klar machen sollten, das ich wirklich lesbisch werden sollte!

Super-Nova zurück, aber gleich wieder duschen....


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Nenne 2 sich oft wiederholende Sätze von Towelie (heißt der im deutschen auch so?).


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nenne 2 sich oft wiederholende Sätze von Towelie (heißt der im deutschen auch so?).


Ja, heißt er. Mein Lieblingscharacter

"Bloß nicht das Handtuch vergessen!", "Bischen Kiffen?" und "Ich weiß gar nicht was hier abgeht"(in bekifftem Zustand)
(Sogar 3 )



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> oh man.....ich hatte grad andere Probleme...Probleme die mir klar machen sollten, das ich wirklich lesbisch werden sollte!
> 
> Super-Nova zurück, aber gleich wieder duschen....


Darf man fragen was los ist?


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

1stens Probleme mit dem Ex und 2tens mit Männern, die nur S E X wollen


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> und 2tens mit Männern, die nur S E X wollen


Haben wir mit den Scherzen ein bischen übertrieben?


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

ach quatsch ihr doch nicht  nein nein...ihr seid lieb und harmlos  hoffe ich zumindest hehe


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ach quatsch ihr doch nicht  nein nein...ihr seid lieb und harmlos  hoffe ich zumindest hehe



Puh... ich dachte schon wir müssten uns künftig hier im Thread benehmen ;-)


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Nö, will mich ja selber hier nicht benehmen


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißt Kyles Cousin und welches Klischee füllt er perfekt aus?

Wer ist für ein paar Folgen Stan, Cartman und  Kyle's neuer Freund, als Kenny endgültig (zumindest vorläufig ) tot ist? Und wer war es danach für mehrere Folgen?

edit: Man ich dreh heute noch durch! Nur noch faule Säcke unterwegs oder was? MAAAAAAN. Erstmal eine rauchen *vor mich hinfluch*


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Kyles Cousin heißt ebenfalls Kyle! Er erfüllt das Klischee eines Looser und Weicheis (Ist so ziemlich gegen alles allergisch, kalte Luft reizt seine Schleimhäute, keucht anstadt zu atmen, riesen Brille mit rießen Augen, usw...)

Zuerst Butters und dann Tweek.


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

> ach quatsch ihr doch nicht  nein nein...ihr seid lieb und harmlos  hoffe ich zumindest hehe




Loser sind nett und harmlos!

Wir sind intelligente Gentlemen! Und wir haben ein offenes Ohr für dich!


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut erkannt Sir sight!


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt müsst ihr euch aber zwischen nett/lieb und Losser entscheiden? 

wenn beides nicht geht mhmhm


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt müsst ihr euch aber zwischen nett/lieb und Losser entscheiden?
> 
> wenn beides nicht geht mhmhm



Doch, wir sind sowas von Gentelman, dass das schon wieder geht... oder Schizophren :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Weitere Fragen kannst du morgen stellen Ex1tus, ich bin dann weg,
bis morgen und

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Wir sind so wie wir sind, wir müssen uns nicht entscheiden! 




> Sehr gut erkannt Sir sight!


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

moah is ja jut .... dir nimmt schon keiner was weg


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2008)

davon geh ich aus  ... ich bin raus! Greetz A.


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

So Leute, ich wünsch euch nen schönen Abend und morgen einen super Tag! 
Werde morgen nicht online kommen können....Uni und dann Freunde! Dafür Freitag frei hehe

Wir hören uns dann Freitag 

Schlaft schön
bye bye


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2008)

Das nächst Mal kannst du ja auch in den Chat kommen, der ist ja teilweise noch krasser als der Thread hier  ^^


----------



## Alleno (15. Oktober 2008)

Da war ich schonmal  war aber langweilig .... mal gucken, vielleicht guck ich nochmal vorbei


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2008)

Chat bringt Freude .


----------



## smileyml (15. Oktober 2008)

...und nicht vergessen Alleno nach ihrer spaßigen Nacht auszufragen


----------



## Alleno (16. Oktober 2008)

mhhhhhhhhhhhh war das ne Nacht 

Morgen Jungs!

@smileyml: wer bist denn du ?


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Alle Fit?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen. 

@Alleno: smileyml ist Marco.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Gut zu wissen.

Habs sonst noch irgendwelche Namensänderer?
Also der Chat ist ja teilweise wirklich ein erst nach 22:00 Uhr Chat ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Davor ist das hier ein Chat .


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich war ja noch nebeibei in ICQ. Dann musst ich machmal schon genau unterscheiden, da ich in ICQ ein "normales" Gespräch führen wollte -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab noch Fußball geguckt und war in ICQ, musste da aber kein normales Gespräche führen. 

Aber Marco aka smileyml hat gestern ganz schön aufgedreht . War anscheinend motiviert weil soviele im Chat waren.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja ja, alle drehn sie immer durch, wenn ich komme ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Die alten Wortspiele sind immernoch die besten.


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

*Moino*



> Ja ja, alle drehn sie immer durch, wenn ich komme



 proll! Na alles fit bei euch!  Bin gut gelaunt, bin gerade mit meiner Freundin zum Bahnhof und dann zur Firma, ist voll geil wenn man sich öfters sieht wie das momentan ist!

-Bevor sie in Korea war hatten wir so ne strange Situation -jetzt ist alles toll!! 



... Ich wollte es mal los werden!


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch toll.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> proll!


Nö, nur ebenfals unglaublich gut gelaunt heut 

Glückwunsch sight.


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Ey, ist echt unglaublich wie gut das harmoniert!

Nur bei mir teilt sich mein Leben in Beziehung, Freundschaften und Arbeit auf wenn es im Bereich Liebe toll ist, ist es irgendwo anders voll ka**e, das wechselt sich immer so ab!


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Wieso, was läuft den im Moment schief?


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ja das üble -bis jetzt noch nix!


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ja das üble -bis jetzt noch nix!



Ja ja, der mennschlich angeborene Misstraue... Entspann dich doch mal, wenn alles gut läuft (aber nicht blind werden!)


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist es andersrum...ich entspanne mich immer. Auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht entspannt sein sollte....


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin..


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Moin Alex..


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Warum wird Butters in einer Folge als Hund verkleidet obwohl er das garnicht will?

Wie heißt die Spielekonsole die die Jungs geschenkt bekommen nachdem sie ein Tampon von Stans Mutter gefunden haben?


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, ich bin Programmierer und darf für den Friseur neben an Schränke schleppen -.-

Jetzt zu den Fragen:

Die Folge ist geil, mit dem Manga Zeugs ^^
Die Kinder kaufen sich Ninja Waffen und beim spielen wirft Kenny Butters einen Ninjastern ins Auge. Um keinen Ärger mit ihren Eltern zu kriegen verkleiden sie in als Hund um ihn zum Tierarzt zu bringen

Hehe, Towlies debüt 
Das Teil heißt natürlich: Okama Gamessphere


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Die Folge ist geil, mit dem Manga Zeugs ^^
> Die Kinder kaufen sich Ninja Waffen und beim spielen wirft Kenny Butters einen Ninjastern ins Auge. Um keinen Ärger mit ihren Eltern zu kriegen verkleiden sie in als Hund um ihn zum Tierarzt zu bringen



Wie schaffen sie es in dieser Folge (zumindest größtenteils) um den Ärger herumzukommen?


Was wollen die Waldtiere an Weihnachten machen?


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Weil Cartman im Spiel denkt, er könne sich unsichtbar machen, zieht er sich aus und läuft an einer Menschenmenge (+Fehrnsekammeras) vorbei, was natürlich in den USA als Skandal gilt und somit von Butters ablenkt.

Einen Berglöwen Töten lassen, alles möglich Opfern und (was satanistische Waldtiere eben so machen ) Satan beschwören , dessen Geist in ein Baby soll, welches von einen von ihnen bald geboren wird.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es übersetzt wurde, aber nach einem Geparden sah mir das nicht aus. Eher nach einem Luchs oder Puma....Tschakkaa hab ich dich erwischt .

edit: Wie du gerade noch die Kurve kriegst .


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es übersetzt wurde, aber nach einem Geparden sah mir das nicht aus. Eher nach einem Luchs oder Puma....Tschakkaa hab ich dich erwischt .
> 
> edit: Wie du gerade noch die Kurve kriegst .


JA, hab mich nur schwer dran errinnern können, hab die nur ein mal gesehen. Aber eins ist sicher: Sieht so aus wie Pumas, sind auch welche, aber im deutschen wurden sie mit BERGLÖWEN übersetzt 

Also, nächste Frage


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Puma=Berglöwe...zumindest denk ich das.

Als der Trailer zum neuen Terrance & Phillip Film in einer Werbepause kommen soll, 1. welche Sendung läuft da und 2. was passiert mit Chef's TV?


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Puma=Berglöwe...zumindest denk ich das.
> 
> Als der Trailer zum neuen Terrance & Phillip Film in einer Werbepause kommen soll, 1. welche Sendung läuft da und 2. was passiert mit Chef's TV?



Wow, fast hättest du mich gehabt. Ich glaub die hieß  "Die Russell Crowe Show: Mit Prügel um die Welt!". Russel Crowe verprügelt da alle Leute ^^
Die Glotze von Chef Koch wird zu einem Kampf Roboter, als er was verstellen will. Ist immer so geil, wenn er mit der Hotline am Handy hinterherrennt :" Also erst Menü, dann Auswahl, dann Bestätigen ..."


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wirds fies . Was will Kanada als sie streiken?


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Oh man irgendwie bin ich langsam genervt *Ich brauch Urlaub!*


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

@sight
Warum? Was denn los?

@Ex1tus
Bevor ich mir hier weiter den Kopf zerbreche: Kann es sein, dass die Folge noch gar nicht in Deutschland raus ist -.^ ?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, ich weiß es doch nicht . *unschuldig* Wird die 12. Staffel hier etwas noch nicht ausgestrahlt? Hättest du die Folge gesehen, wüßtest du was Kanada will.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wird die 12. Staffel hier etwas noch nicht ausgestrahlt?


Nicht wirklich. Also faire Frage bitte -.^


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie heißt Cartmans Christian Rock Band?


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Faith+1 war es denke ich mal.


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ach kein plan! Hab ne Laune + jetzt 3 Tage Urlaub nächste Woche!!


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe sehr gute Laune. Ich hab nächste Woche ein Seminar, bin mal gespannt wie das wird.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Was fordern die Eltern der Kinder nachdem die "rote Rakete" (ich denk mal das sie das so übersetzt haben) in "Umlauf" gekommen ist?


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Einfach: Sexualerziehung in der Schule... später sogar im Kindergarten (geile Stelle wo Mr. Garrison den Kindergartenkindern zeigt, wie man mit dem Mund ein Kondom drüberzieht ^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Und ihnen Sexstellungen beibringt und diese dann abfragt...Dirty Sanchez usw.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Kind: "Der Schmutzige Peter?!"
Garrison: " JAAAA! Da brennt dem Partner ner Ar*sch!"
^^


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

*Juhuuuu*

So gleich gibt es Pizza!! 

Habt ihr schon im Showroom die Lampe gesehen, mit dem Freimaurer Symbol?!


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Yo, dabei ist mir die Idee gekommen, jemand könnte unsere ganzen Themen hier visualisieren


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Oktober 2008)

Doofe Donnerstagsvorlesung,.. da kommt man nicht zum im Forum schreiben.. *g*


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> da kommt man nicht zum im Forum schreiben..


Also dass ist ja Menscheverachtend 
Moment, ich ruf gleich mal bei den Menschenrechtsorganisationen alle an!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja aber wirklich! In der 10 minütigen Pause wollte der VPN Client dann auch nicht wirklich, deswegen nur ein kurzes moin moin.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Das wird ja immer grausamer .
Kein Sorge, ich schicke die GSG 9, das FBI, die CIA, die Jediritter und das ATF
Die hohlen dich da schon raus!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Oktober 2008)

Momentan bin ich schon draussen.. Ging nur von 08:15 bis ca. 10:40


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Na gut, dann schick ich eben einen Rückruf raus  ...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Oktober 2008)

Verschiebs einfach auf nächste Woche.. 

Selbe Zeit, selber Hörsaal.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Nächste Woche ist es mir egal, da bin ich selber net da ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Juhuu, hab für morgen auch Urlaub bekommen. Mein Bruder der Studentenlümmel kommt nämlich eher von Kassel heim...PHAT Partey!


----------



## Dorschty (16. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das wird ja immer grausamer .
> Kein Sorge, ich schicke die GSG 9, das FBI, die CIA, die Jediritter und das ATF
> Die hohlen dich da schon raus!




Aber vergiss die NBA net! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Und die Extreme Dinosaurs und die Street Sharks und Sailor Moon und Heidi und Alfred Quak und Megaman und die Mummies Alive! Das könnte geradeso reichen.


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und die Extreme Dinosaurs und die Street Sharks und Sailor Moon und Heidi und Alfred Quak und Megaman und die Mummies Alive! Das könnte geradeso reichen.



Warum hört man von dir in letzter Zeit andauernd Titel von Kinderserien, die ehemals auf RTL2 kamen?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Super RTL meinste . 

Weil ein Kumpel und ich die letzhin ausgegraben haben...Auf youtube findet man da einiges ...


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Ahh, mein ich doch!
Hmm, euch ist wohl oft langweilig, oder


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Nö, aber die waren damals toll und jetzt finde ich sie auch noch toll, aber diesmal der trashliebende Teil von mir. Das ist geil wie billig die gemacht sind, aber wie geil man die früher fand.


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

So ich habe gegessen! Man man lecker leckaa!*


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich esse immer noch an den Resten der Rohzudaten, die wir vorgestern für eine selbstgemachte Pizza gebraucht haben . Die Pizza war übrigens net wirklich gut weil wir uns für einen Fertigteig entschieden haben (schlechte Entscheidung)....


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Gut gemacht, jetzt hab ich schon wieder Hunger -.- ...


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

heute ist ja auch mal angenehm ruhig hier, irgendwie entspannend


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Schon ein bißchen stressig gestern .


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

@sight
Nö, eher langweilig, aber ich wollte nicht schon wieder doppelposten...


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2008)

Bin dann weg

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2008)

Hau rein. Mein Chef hat mich gerade verarscht . Er ruft mich an und sagt ich soll zu ihm kommen blabla, aber in so einem Ton das ich mich schon schuldig gefühlt habe. Und dann lässt er mich noch warten damit sich meine Angst vergrößert. Ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht: "Was hab ich vergessen? Wo hab ich was falsch gemacht?"  Aber er wollte dann nur ein paar farbtechnische Sachen mit mir besprechen. So ein fieser Hund .


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Oktober 2008)

Oder er traut sich nicht dir die Wahrheit zu sagen. Sicher weiss er von deiner Beteiligung am Langeweile-Thread, und fürchtet sich zu Tode wenn er dich sieht.


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Stellt euch mal vor eure Chefs lese ndas alles hier!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Oktober 2008)

Hab keinen Chef. 

Hab mich aber mal wo als Student Volunteer beworben (hab dann dort auch gearbeitet) und die haben prompt meinen Namen bei Google eingegeben, und sind dann auf diese Seite gestossen. *g*
(Habs an der Hostmask in den Logfiles erkannt..)

Für euch ist der Thread aber ja nicht soo gefährlich. Ihr schreibt ja nicht mit Realname. Aber sollte ja jeder wissen, dass man viel über einen rausbekommen kann im Inet.


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2008)

Was ist das denn? 



> (Habs an der Hostmask in den Logfiles erkannt..)


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

Abend Leute .........man gerade Zuhause angekommen. Bin ich fertig...falle gleich ins Bett...man schreibt sich morgen wieder  in alter Frische hehe

Nacht! Schlaft gut


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Auf ins Finale für diese Arbeitswoche ^^

@Alex
Warum änderst du nicht deinen Namen hier?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Oktober 2008)

Warum sollte ich? Hab ihn doch schon geändert, vor ein paar Jahren. *g*


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Warum sollte ich?


Damit man dich bei Google nicht mehr findet 

Btw.: Wow, am Morgen hat es nur knapp 3 Stunden gedauert, bis eine Antwort kam... ein neuer negativ Rekord -.-


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Oktober 2008)

Sorry. 

Es ist Freitag.. ich bin erst auf..


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

... du bist gemein -.- was fällt dir ein so lange an einem Freitag auszuschlafe und mir das dann noch unter die Nase zu reiben?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Oktober 2008)

Sorry.. es tuuuuut mir soooooooo furchtbar leid! Wirklich!

Aber hey.. so gut ist mein Freitag auch nicht. Kurz auf die Uni,.. dann mit der Freundin treffen, und dann einen herrlichen Start ins Wochenende erleben. Tja.. schon schlimm, was ich heute ertragen muss, oder?


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach du arme gequälte Seele ...
Lass mich dir helfen. Ich hab hier genügend Arbeit für dich, damit du es nicht so schwer hast. Lass uns doch tauschen


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Oktober 2008)

Ach weisst.. jeder muss sein eigenes Kreuz tragen. Mein Freitag ist halt so,.. ich muss damit leben, und alleine fertig werden.


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2008)

Das schaffst du schon


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin ...........


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

@Alex
Wie ein Mensch (bist du doch, oder?) nur eine solche schwere Bürde tragen ?

Juhu! Ist ja doch noch jemand anderes hier ^^


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Echt, da würde ich lieber in einem Bergwerk arbeiten! 


Morgen BW! Na von den Toten Auferstanden!?


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

Hey sight,

so kann man das echt nennen...der Tag gestern war einfach zu hardcore. Ja und jetzt bin ich krank  mennoooo nix gut!
Wie geht es euch?


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Starte Scan: ...
Körperlicher Zustand... Gut!
Geistiger Zusatand... stabil!
- Scan abgeschlossen

Also mir gehts gut 

Warum kommt ihr heute alle erst so spät?


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

Weil Donnerstags immer ein sehr harter Unitag ist und ich Freitags frei hab und ausschlafen kann  hehe sorry ....


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, es gibt jetzt wichtiger Dinge, als sich über Einsamkeit in diesem Thread zu unterhalten...
Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass Wochenende ist und wie man es nutzt


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Oktober 2008)

Hehe sight.. jaja. Bergwerk.. hrhr.. Tunnelerkunden und so?

Mhmmmmmmmmm...

Nunja.. ich wünsch euch ein schönes.. man liest sich dann irgendwann wieder..


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Vieleicht nicht so schnell Alex. Hab von Montag bis Donnerstag ein Seminar und danach 1 Woche Berufsschule ;-)


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kan nnur nochmal verdeutlichen das ich nächste Woche 3 Tage frei habe, das heißt mit dem Wochenende 5 Tage in Reihe!! 

@ Alleno warst du dan naber uch feiern oder bist du nur von einem harten Tag in der Uni so geschafft?

@ Alex du kannst doch jetzt nicht abhauen außerdem hast du mir egstern gar nicht mehr erklärt was du da geschrieben hast 

@ Matze my man! Hab gestern die Violine abgemsicht! Und da geht was! Bekommste heute Abend auf die Ohren!

Wo ist eigentlich Wiesel, Hammet, Yellowspam und Ex Haben die M-männchen wieder zugeschlagen  ...

EDIT:  ...


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wo ist eigentlich Wiesel, Hammet, Yellowspam und Ex Haben die M-männchen wieder zugeschlagen  ...



Wiesel:         Status: ...Warscheinlich noch in der Schule
hammet:        Status: ... unbekannt!
Yellowspam: Erscheinen: ... nur noch sporadisch
Ex1tus:         Status: ... hat sich für heute frei genommen, weil verwandschaft kommt
Dorschty:      Erscheinen: ... nur noch sporadisch

Freu mich schon auf die Geige 

Oh nein, wieder eine Bedrohung durch die Heinzelmännchen/frauchen (die Meinzel waren doch die guten...)


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

1stens war Uni hard...5 Uhr aufstehen und bis 18 Uhr Vorlesungen...und dann wurde Geburtstag nachgefeiert hehe


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> und dann wurde Geburtstag nachgefeiert hehe


Du armes, gequältes Wesen -.-


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

Jaaaaaaa, so fühle ich mich auch


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Mecker nicht, ich hätte das Partywochenende am liebsten gestern schon begonnen -.-


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

Und du stell dich mal nicht so an  bald ist ja WE und dann kanns losgehen hrhr


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja. Und das Beste ist, dass es schon klar ist, was ich am We mache. Party!


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2008)

*har har*



> ...und dann wurde Geburtstag nachgefeiert hehe



das klingt wirklich hart! 




... so ich habe gerade über Funk erfahren, das ich heute mit meinem besten Kollegen und nem ganzen Mop an Frauen auf den Freimarkt nach Bremen fahre :suspekt:;-)

... Jetzt wisst ihr wen ihr bemitleiden müsst!


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

sight, du bist doch eh immer zu bemitleiden


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, scheinbar wird heute der Mitleidspreis verliehen


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

und wer ist die Juri? Wer sind die, die zur Wahl stehen und was gibt es zu gewinnen


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich will nicht in Jury ich bin eher Kandidat!


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Wir alle haben doch einen Grund:
Alleno, weil sie gestern auf einer Geburtstagsfeier war
Alex, weil er heute ausschlafen und sich amüsieren muss
sight, ... na ja, laut Alleno einfach so
und ich, weil heute 3 Stunden lang keiner geschrieben hat

 Uns gehts ja sooooo schlecht :suspekt: ^^


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

@Matze

sight hat sich selber bemitleidet 
und du musst ja am WE auch Party machen



ohhhhhhhhhhh ja wir sind so arm dran ....*euch alle in den Arm nehm*  okay jetzt reichts aber auch hrhr


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja *schnief* und meine Vorfreude zwingt mich, es nicht mehr abwarten zu können *heul* ich werde am Wochenende Spaß haben *heul* was soll ich nur tun 
^^^^


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2008)

> was soll ich nur tun


... schau dir mal im Showroom "Platte" nochmal an


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... schau dir mal im Showroom "Platte" nochmal an



Hab ich schon.

Man man man, immer diese Werbung


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2008)

sorry 

EDIT: Wo hättest du die Schattierung gerne?  HAbe ichnoch nicht ganz verstanden

... werdemichdie Tage bemühen, habja Urlaub und Zeit!


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du, nesk oder Ex ein Bild posten, dann krieg ich das schon mit und guck öfter mal nach, also keine Sorge, dass ich dich mal vergessen könnte 

Aber ich zeig dir mal, wie versteckte Werbung geht:

Also wie ging das Lied nochmal, von dem einen da... Ich glaube so:


> Meine Stadt, mein Bezirk, meine Viertel, meine Gegend,
> meine Straße, mein Zuhause, mein Blog;
> ...



;-)

Na irgendwie kommt unter dem Ding Licht hervor, guck dir doch mal den Schatten an, der geworfen wird. Als ob da 2 Kästen und nicht ein ganzer steht.

Ich sage dann schonmal schönes Wochenende und
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (17. Oktober 2008)

@ Matze Ahso!!  ... bistdudenn noch da!? Ich wollte dir mal eben meine recordete Vio zeigen! 

@ BW Wo bist wen nman dich braucht!?


----------



## Alleno (17. Oktober 2008)

Sight...was wie wo? Du brauchst mich? Wobei denn?

Bin ja wieder hier...aber nicht mehr soooo lange


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze Ahso!!  ... bistdudenn noch da!? Ich wollte dir mal eben meine recordete Vio zeigen!


Geht doch sowieso erst, wenn ich zu Hause bin, also jetzt


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (17. Oktober 2008)

Oha 700 Seiten? Und Sight jubelt nicht?


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2008)

Er ist ja nicht da -.-


----------



## sight011 (18. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt schon, fragt nicht wie es meinem Schädel geht


----------



## Matze (18. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, klingt als hättest du es richtig krachen lassen


----------



## sight011 (18. Oktober 2008)

jap, mein Kollege und Ich haben uns mit nem alten Klassenkameraden getroffen und waren in Halle 7 auf dem Freimarkt in Bremen ...  noch Fragen


----------



## Matze (18. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> noch Fragen


Ja: Wie viel weist du noch davon


----------



## sight011 (19. Oktober 2008)

Genug!  Alter was viel schlimmer ist ich war ja Freitag los und ich fühle mich heute noch voll fertig davon!


----------



## Matze (19. Oktober 2008)

Wie hast du das geschafft?

Ich war gestern zwar auch wieder bis halb 6 Uhr früh unterwegs, aber ich fühle mich heute wie ein wandelnder Endorphin-Cocktail ;-)


----------



## sight011 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich fühle mich eher gesagt wie eine zerquetschte Coca-Cola Dose!


----------



## yellowspam (20. Oktober 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen,aber frischen Wien.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen vom müden Ex1tus .


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Oktober 2008)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen,aber frischen Wien.



Gruß zurück aus dem zum Glück beheiztem i12. ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Oktober 2008)

Mhhh, wir brauchen einfach einen Motivator. Maaaatze, du bist früher immer fitter als ich, außerdem hast du hier schon ca. 1000 Posts mehr als ich, du hast also hier Verpflichtungen!


----------



## Alleno (20. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend...oha, was war denn hier los bzw. warum war hier nichts los? 

Alles zu kaputt vom WE? Ich auch....stressig war´s ...


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Alleno, dieses Mal konnte ich nicht schlafen und war zu lange wach...4 Stunden Schlaf sind dann doch zu wenig....

Es ist nichts los weil der Motivator Matze fehlt.


----------



## yellowspam (21. Oktober 2008)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen aus dem Nebeligen und angenehm kühlen Wien.


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Oktober 2008)

Morgen.

Könnte man nicht ein Skript schreiben das automatisch hier grüßt und das aktuelle Wetter einfügt?


----------



## Alleno (21. Oktober 2008)

Huhuuu @ all

alles klar?

oooh man Matze fehlt echt


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Oktober 2008)

Huhu...ja man merkt es...er ist der Kitt und die Essenz. Zumindest wenn nicht soviele da sind .


----------



## moggel (22. Oktober 2008)

Huhu, bin auch mal wieder da.
Erstmal an alle einen schönen Guten Morgen.

Hatte in letzter Zeit viel zu lernen und zu tun. So langsem begreife ich java :suspekt:

Soweit ich das verfolgen konnte, gehts euch ja allen gut. Matze ist schon wieder mal 
abwesend, was?

Gruß moggel

Bis demnächst wieder.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2008)

Schönen Tag noch .


----------



## Matze (22. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mhhh, wir brauchen einfach einen Motivator. Maaaatze, du bist früher immer fitter als ich, außerdem hast du hier schon ca. 1000 Posts mehr als ich, du hast also hier Verpflichtungen!





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Es ist nichts los weil der Motivator Matze fehlt.





Alleno hat gesagt.:


> oooh man Matze fehlt echt





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Huhu...ja man merkt es...er ist der Kitt und die Essenz. Zumindest wenn nicht soviele da sind .





moggel hat gesagt.:


> Matze ist schon wieder mal
> abwesend, was?



WOW  ...
Ich fühle mich richtige geehrt, wusste ja nicht, dass meine Anwesenheit jedes mal so eine Welle schlägt.
Meine Entschuldigung:
Ich hab mich für ein Seminar beworben, bei dem die besten 25 Bewerber nichts zahlen müssen (Der Preis liegt bei über 1.000€) und wurde ausgewählt. Da bin ich jetzt bis Donnerstag.

Ach ja und Ex1tus: Das ist mein 2522 Beitrag in diesem Thread 

In dem Sinne: Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage 

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2008)

Man merkt es einfach...kaum bist du weg, schon ist nix mehr los...

Dann hab ich mit ca. 1000 Posts seeehr gut geschätzt.....


----------



## Matze (22. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, dann sollte ich dich für morgen zum meinem Stellvertreter ernennen. Ich hab sogar schon einen kleinen Tagesplan für dich:

-Begrüße alle
-Weise euphorisch darauf hin, dass das Wochenende sehr nahe ist
-Gründe eine Sekte, Religion und/oder Verschwörung um Schnappi das Krokodil, Transformers oder den Ninja Turtels
-Erzähl, was du am Wochenende vor hast
-Predige, dass wir bald 750 Seiten stark sind

So, dass reicht erstmal


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2008)

Nö, ich hab morgen und übermorgen Urlaub. Da geb ich mich doch nicht mit euch traurigen Gestalten ab...


----------



## yellowspam (23. Oktober 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem bewölkten und windigen Wien!


----------



## yellowspam (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier is ja nix los....*kreisch* ^^


----------



## sight011 (23. Oktober 2008)

*hey hooooooooooooooooooo*

Doch jetzt schon!  DEnn ich bin die Vorhut°! 

Matze komm mal an start hab jetzt ne Preview von der Vio-Geschichte am start! Dann kannst du mal reinhören!  -Wenn du noch magst! 

Wie geht es dem Rest Ex, BW und YS Alles fit bei euch!? ;-) Oder gibt es euch nich mehr! 

Greetz euer Sight*!


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier Sight, rück ma mit dem Track rüber^^ Bin gespannt was du mit der kleinen gemacht hast ^^

Und ich hab mal ein kleines Video mit C4D R11 gemacht.... GI und so ^^ 14,5 Stunden rendert der schon bei einer Auflösung von 480x360.... hui


----------



## sight011 (23. Oktober 2008)

@ AP --> Jo ich soll 18 Platten für nen Kunden herstellen! 

Voll geil! I love that 3d Stuff 

Und mit der ERkältung was du gerade geschreiben hast klingt ja auch gut!  bzw. besser!



> Und ich hab mal ein kleines Video mit C4D R11 gemacht.... GI und so  14,5 Stunden rendert der schon bei einer Auflösung von 480x360.... hui



Oha! Das is nich wenig, aber gut bei ner Ani kan ndas ja halt auch mal länger dauern! 


EDIT Sorry irgendwie geht die datei nicht hoch?!  pack sie später auf ftp! Bye Feierabend!


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. Oktober 2008)

Was denn für Platten? ^^ einfach nur eine scheibe? xD xD xD

So Video ist fertig ( als .rar nur 33 MB) stell hier gleich ma n Link rein, dann kanns sich jeder reinziehen   

Aber naja, bei solch einer auflösung ist das doch gaaanz schön lang...


----------



## ArtificialPro (23. Oktober 2008)

So here it is, free for all 

http://www.artificialproductions.de/Dynar11.rar  (33MB)

Edit: Für die Ladefaulen hab ich des Video nochma bei Youtube hochgeladen...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rLwC6nLIdc4


----------



## Alleno (24. Oktober 2008)

Doch doch ich lebe noch und ab jetzt hab ich Wochenendeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee juhuuuu! Morgen fahr ich nach Kölle hrhr FREU ( und auch das ganze restliche WE werd ich unterwegs sein)

wünsche euch ne gute Nacht

@sight: bin ja enttäuscht, dass du mich nur an 2ter Stelle nennst  ja ja so schnell ist man vergessen


----------



## yellowspam (24. Oktober 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen aber kalten Wien!


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne, auch wenn sich diese nicht zeigt.

Yo sight, schick mir den Link einfach in ICQ, irgendwann kommt es schon an. Außerdem sollten wir mal mit unserer Hook fertig werden 

Yellowspam, auch wieder da. Was verschafft uns die Ehre?


----------



## yellowspam (24. Oktober 2008)

Morgens bin nur ich im Büro(8-9) da les ich gern im Forum rum ^^


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß, wir bieten dir hier im Thread dafür auch 10523 Beiträge, voll mit geballten technischen, menschlichen, spirituellen, mystischem und weltverändernden Wissen


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hey Artifical! Da muss ich ja sagen das die Renderings mit der Cinema 11er Demo ganz schön Nice sind, dafür das kein externer Render Post Effect genutzt wurde!! 

Mir gefällt es 2 Finger hoch  und das obwohl ich gar nicht auf so ein sci-fi Zeug abfahre! 


@ Matze für dich stell ich es auch hier nochmal hoch, weiß jetzt warum das gestern nich geklappt hat! "Try and Error" aber hier ist es jetzt: (siehe Anhang)


@ EW kennen wir uns  ...  ach quatsch wir haben dich doch hier ins Herz geschlossen! 
-und ... 





> Wochenendeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee juhuuuu!


 klingt für mich nich als wärst du deswegen ein Kind der Traurigkeit!!  Aber ich werde mich in Zukunft versuchen zu bessern! My Dear!*   Schöne Grüße von Sizzo! 

P.S.: Viel Spaß mit der Musik lasst mich wissen was ich nächstes mal besser machen kann! (und nochmal es ist nicht das fertige Stück nur eine Preview!k)


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

EW? Hat Alleno jetzt noch einen anderen Namen bekommen?

Ich hoffe mal dass ich heute gerade noch so Zeit finde für deine Aufnahme sight. Immerhin ist heute ein denkwürdiger Tag... rate mal warum


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

Weil heute Freitag ist!


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich wage mich sogar soweit aus dem Fenster um zu sagen, dass der Grund sogar so mächtig ist, dass selbst ein Montag über einen Samstag gestellt werden würde... ;-)


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ein Date, Geburtstag, du triffst B.I.G.!


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ein Date


Erst am Samstag


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Geburtstag


Es werden pro Sekunde 4 Menschen geboren, also irgendjemand bestimmt, aber niemand in meinem Umfeld


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> du triffst B.I.G.!


Ich fand ihn noch nie gut

Aber Punkt 3 geht in eine annähernd richtige Richtung.
Los, noch ein letzter Versuch


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

Du triffst Elvis? 

xD


... ne geht es auf ein Konzert?


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Nein, Elvis hat am Wochenende keine Zeit.

Das neue Prinz Pi Album ist raus ^^ *freu* *feier* *Korkenknall*


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ohaaa!*  Ich hätte es wissen müssen!!  Mal eine Frage in die nicht vorhandene Runde, in Sizilien hat jemand den höchsten italienischen Lotto Höchstgewinn abgeräumt 100 millionen, was würdet ihr euch dafür leisten?! Würdet ihr was abgeben


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich BIN die Runde 

Schwer zu sagen, das weis man immer erst sicher, wenn man so ein Glücklicher ist.

Ich würde schon was davon abgeben, schließlich bekäme ich von den Zinsen des Geldes auf dem Konte ja mehr als ich jetzt verdiene 

Warscheinlich würde ich erst einmal das Haus meiner Eltern renovieren lassen... und das Auto gleich dazu und deren bis dahin eventuell vorhandene Schulden tilgen.
Dann würde ich mit dem engsten Freundeskreis irgendwo Urlaub machen.
Ein Tonstudio im Keller und vorallem jemanden, der mir alles erklährt wäre auch ganz nett. 

Und deine Pläne Mr. Pi-Vergessender-sight p


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Ich glaube ich würde mir ein übelstes Multimedia-Studio bauen lassen!! Mal ne runde mit Hans Zimmer chillen wäre lässig, wenn man so viel Geld hat kann man bestimmt Musik-Unterricht bei dem nehmen! 

Dann würde ich Maxon aufkaufen! Bzw. 3ds Max! Ach was solls beide! Dann würde ich allen ein Flug-Ticket kaufen die hier im Thread meine Arbeitszeit versüßt haben! 

Und dann würden wir uns alle mal treffen und uns erschrecken ...  wer weiß! 

dann würden du und ich mal BW kennenlernen  mal gucken ... wir werden es sehen wenn ich nächstes Jahr gewinne 

P.S.: Ich würde natürlich auch was anlegen und was stiften und n Urlaub mit Freunden wäre auch *cool*, aber ich würde mir vor allem die Rechte an dem dreieckigen Symbol mit dem Auge in der Mitte sichern!


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Dann würde ich allen ein Flug-Ticket kaufen die hier im Thread meine Arbeitszeit versüßt haben!
> dann würden du und ich mal BW kennenlernen  mal gucken


Sehr gute Idee, wird weit oben auf meine Liste gesetzt. Hmm, dann müsste ich ja all denen in die Augen blicken, die sich meinen geisten Ergüssen aussetzten und trozdem wiederkommen ^^  ^^ 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> aber ich würde mir vor allem die Rechte an dem dreieckigen Symbol mit dem Auge in der Mitte sichern!


Das ist der wohl sonderbarste, ausgefallenste, sinnloseste und gerade deshalb interesanntetste Wunsch, den ich je gehört habe. Also fals ich der Glückliche bin, dann schenke ich dir dein beäugtes Dreieck ^^


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

> Das ist der wohl sonderbarste, ausgefallenste, sinnloseste und gerade deshalb interessanteste Wunsch, den ich je gehört habe. Also falls ich der Glückliche bin, dann schenke ich dir dein beäugtes Dreieck



Bekommt man dann wohl für jede 1-Dollar Note die in Amerika gedruckt wird Geld? 

Oh man meine Laune ist voll geil heute!! Ich hatte fast die ganze Woche Urlaub und jetzt ist schon wieder Wochenende!!  Ich werde mich glaube ich mal richtig häuslich zeigen und vielleicht mal zwischendurch chillig in ne Bar nur 1-2 Bier trinken, obwohl mir fällt gerade hier beim schreiben ein, das ich und mein Girlfriend auf n Geburtstag eingeladen sind, also mal schauen was mit ruhig ist!  ...


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Glückwunsch zu deiner Laune, sind wir schon zwei 
Hatte ja bis gestern Seminar. War wunderbar. Nur tolle Leute und gebracht hat es auch einiges. Wird langsam Zeit, das Feierabend ist um noch alles Abzurunden ;-)


----------



## Leroux (24. Oktober 2008)

I-N  7  M-I-N-U-T-E-N   I-S-T   W-O-C-H-E-N-E-N-D-E !-!-!-!

Ich fahr dann mal den PC runter =) Bis die Tage ich komme wieder keine Frage


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich steigere weiter das Bruttosozialprodukt, noch ganze 2-3 Stunden


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

In 49 min 32 sek 22 millisek. !


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. Oktober 2008)

Ferien sind doch was tolles ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Ferien sind doch was tolles ^^ ^^ ^^



Nur als Schüler AP, nur als Schüler...

Ich muss aber sagen, die Zeit vergeht schnell, wenn man Xen installieren lernt


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

> wenn man Xen installieren lernt



Ich kenn nur Xamp! Was ist Xen?

Hey Arti, hast schon den Track anghört?


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich weiß Atze... Hab auch nur noch ein jahr, dann wird mit der zeit bissl enger ^^

Jo, sight, habs angehört, klingt gut, aber der anfang will mir nicht so ganz gefallen


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

@AP
Geniese die Schulzeit

@sight
Xen ist ein Virtuelle-Maschinen-Monitor


----------



## yellowspam (24. Oktober 2008)

ICh bin auch noch bis ca. 17 Uhr da ^^


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

Wofür brauch ich einen Virtuellen-Maschinen-Monitor?! 

@ Arti Du hast vollkommen recht! Da werde ich meine ach so begabte Junge Musikantin noch ein Intro-Part einspielen lassen, um das ganze abzurunden!  Ich glaube das Stück ist aber für mein erstes, gar nicht mal so schlecht! (bzw. wird gar nicht mal so schlecht! )


Mal ne wichtige andere Frage: "Was macht ihr am Wochenende?" 

... 

Greetz Sizzo


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Sehr gut yellowspam. Kennst du dich auch noch zufällig mit aptitude aus?


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2008)

Männer ich bin in 2 min weg


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wofür brauch ich einen Virtuellen-Maschinen-Monitor?!


Grob gesagt um mehrere Server auf einem einzigen pyhsikalischen Server zu betreiben ;-)


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mal ne wichtige andere Frage: "Was macht ihr am Wochenende?"


Heute steht noch weitgehend alles offen, warscheinlich auf einen Bockbieranstich.
Am Samstag werde ich mich mit meiner neuen Bekanntschaft in das Nachtleben stürzen.
Sonntag wird dann wieder der Tag zum ausspannen oder zum Rappen, je nach dem ob ich das Mic bekomme
Und selbst so? Warum verabschiedest du dich seit Neustem immer mit Sizzo


----------



## yellowspam (24. Oktober 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Sehr gut yellowspam. Kennst du dich auch noch zufällig mit aptitude aus?



Leider nicht, was ist das den?


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Paketverwaltungssystem von Debian ^^


----------



## Matze (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich dann so langsam. Nächste Woche habe ich wieder Berufsschule, also müsst ihr noch eine Woche länger auf mich warten 

Schönes Wochenende und
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## yellowspam (24. Oktober 2008)

Ok, bis irgendwann ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Oktober 2008)

Sooo, dann will ich mich mal nach langer Zeit wieder zurükmelden  hab eure Unterhaltung auch vorbildlich nachgelesen...

so nen nette 3er Runde fänd ich auch ganz lustig, aber doch nicht erst wenn einer im Lotto gewinnt! ne ne Jungs das dauert mir zu lange 

wie ist es euch denn ergangen? Der "Urlaub" wieder vorbei?

Wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend!
Gruss Alleno(die ihren Nick nicht mehr ändert)


----------



## sight011 (28. Oktober 2008)

*no L.*

-Schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören!



> Gruss Alleno(die ihren Nick nicht mehr ändert)


Das heißt ja nichtdas wir das akzeptieren müssen!  ... - nimmst du es mir böse wenn du für mich BW bleibst ?! 




> so nen nette 3er Runde fänd ich auch ganz lustig, aber doch nicht erst wenn einer im Lotto gewinnt! ne ne Jungs das dauert mir zu lange


Hehe ja so ein treffen wäre schon cool!  Aber sowas kommt doch sowieso niemals zu stande ... dazu sind wir doch alle viel zu schüchtern  haha und außerdem wohnen wir bestimm alle 10.000nde von km voneinader entfernt! 


Urlaub war geil! -Man habe ich entspannt!!  Das war geil!! Aber den ersten Tag habe ich 120 € beim Party machen versoffen etc.!!  Also alles dabei gewesen Sex Alc Rock n' Roll! Bzw. es war ein House Club etc.!!  ... Heute war ich übrigens das erstemal wieder beim Sport, nach meinem Trauma  nach der Schlägerei!* 

Aber genug von mir erzählt, was geht bei dir so Miss tutorials.de 2008  Schöne Grüße euer total mit Adrenalin aufgepumpter A. ;-)


EDIT: Wo ist eigentlich der Typ mit M., der mir von dem Album von P. erzählen wollte?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Oktober 2008)

Huhu. Naja, hab am Wochenende mit ein paar Kumpels ein Riesending gemacht....Bin aber jetzt krank ...


----------



## Alleno (28. Oktober 2008)

Armer kranker Ex1tus  
Was darf ich mir unter nem Riesending vorstellen  ?

@sight:
Miss tutorials.de 2008? Haha wie geil ist das denn? Hab ich irgendein Voting verpasst oder wie komm ich dazu  ?

Viel zu schüchtern für ein Treffen? ICH vielleicht, aber ihr auch? Och Jungs

Hmmm muss ich für dich echt BW bleiben? Hab das nämlich grad heute komplett hinter mich gebracht....


----------



## Alleno (28. Oktober 2008)

Achja und zu deiner anderen Frage:

Joah mir geht es super. Bin dabei "alte Lasten" abzuwerfen und endlich wieder Spaß zu haben. Das We war ein guter Start dafür hehe.
Ansonsten viel Unistress...
und bei dir wirklich alles gut?


----------



## Matze (29. Oktober 2008)

PeaZz in!

Schönen guten Morgen aus der Berufsschule.

 kaum bin ich mal nicht da, schon herrscht hier tagelang stille...



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Wo ist eigentlich der Typ mit M., der mir von dem Album von P. erzählen wollte?


Hab das Album noch nicht, muss auf mein Lohn warten. Aber ich konnte mal kurz reinhören und hab inzwischen Angst, dass es eien herbe Enttäuschung wird


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

> Hab das nämlich grad heute komplett hinter mich gebracht....



darf ich das in Verbindung mit deinr Haarfarbe bringen! 




> Hab das Album noch nicht, muss auf mein Lohn warten. Aber ich konnte mal kurz reinhören und hab inzwischen Angst, dass es eien herbe Enttäuschung wird



Also ich hab n snipped gehört das war nich soooo schlecht!  




> Huhu. Naja, hab am Wochenende mit ein paar Kumpels ein Riesending gemacht.



Was ging denn ab? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab n snipped gehört das war nich soooo schlecht!


Na ja, scheint ziemlich stark in Richtung Techno zu gehen und dagegen bin ich allergisch -.-
Ich muss vieleicht dazu sagen, dass ich extrem hohe Erwartungen habe


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

nach Techno  neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn es ne Bombe wird!


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin 

ausschlafen ist soooo toll !


----------



## Matze (29. Oktober 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn es ne Bombe wird!


Es muss, die Erwartungen sind seid dem "Donnerwetter!"-"Das Prinzip PrinzPi" und "Zeitlos" verdammt hoch!

@Alleno
Ja genau, wie toll ... -.- *IronieOff*


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

Och Matze  
das hab ich mir aber auch mal verdient ...


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

@sight: huhuuuuu  

ob du das mit meiner Haarfarbe in Verbindung bringen darfst 

nein, darfst du nicht, denn das blond ist schon länger nicht mehr aktuell...hatte aber mal Bock auf das Foto. Das hinter mich lassen hat eigentlich eher was mit Personen zu tun


----------



## Matze (29. Oktober 2008)

Mag ja sein, würdest du nicht fast jede Woche erzählen wie schön es sei, auszuschlafen  ^^

Seltsam, nomalerweise benutzt man doch nur neuere Fotos


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

> Das hinter mich lassen hat eigentlich eher was mit Personen zu tun



Achso!


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

Jede Woche DAS KANN NICHT SEIN  
Wenn ja, dann sag ichs nie wieder  ... 


haste schlechte Laune ?


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wo er nicht ausschlafen konnte bestimmt!


----------



## Matze (29. Oktober 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> haste schlechte Laune ?


Nö, sollte man doch an den Smilies sehen  ^^


----------



## Matze (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin dann mal weg, Stunde aus.

PeaZz out!


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

SOO, Bildwechsel für dich sight


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin so glücklich!  *träne wegwisch*

... aber warum nicht das alte oder das mit dem gelben Hintergrund?! Die fande ich tollo! 

EDIT: Will aber auch nich zu hohe Ansprüche hier stellen!


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

tust du aber grad 

das kommt ein andermal wieder dran okay?

Oder sehnst du dich schon nach dem Bild


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

Jaa! :-(


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

naaa gut, wenn man mich so lieb bittet .... hehe kann man ja nicht nein sagen


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Yuhuuuu!*  Jetzt bin ich wieder glücklich, der Arbeitstag ist gerettet!* 

Wie kommt es eigentlich das du nicht an der Uni bist? Hast du heute keine Vorlesung?


Harr* bei uns gibt es gleich erstmal richtig n geiles Frühstück, weil unser Chef nicht da ist!


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

Das freut mich, dass du dich freust 

ähm ich hab mir ein paar unifreie Tage in die Woche eingebaut...das ist der Luxus, den ich mir gegönnt hab hrhr. Wie gesagt, dafür muss ich aber die restlichen Tage von morgens bis Abends hin...


----------



## sight011 (29. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Oha!  Aber dafür ein paar Tage frei ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht! 


Wie ist eigentlich dein Praktikumsbericht angekommen? Hast du dafür schon Resonanz von deinen Dozenten bekommen? 

Ohhh man hier gab es gerade voll das (sorry für den Ausdruck! ... den ich sonst nie verwenden würde ) "Affengeile" Frühstück!! Mit leckerem Rührei, Mett, Brötchen, Aufschnitt, Tomate-Mozzarella-Spießen etc. und das um 14:00 wie am Wochenende!*


----------



## Alleno (29. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm lecker, klingt wirklich geil  
und das obwohl ich nicht so der Frühstückstyp bin......

Neee, hab noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen. 4 Wochen Zeit brauch der dafür. D.h nächste Woche mal so langsam anfragen...dafür gibts eh keine Note nur nen bestanden Schein


----------



## yellowspam (30. Oktober 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien! (16°, juhuu^^)


----------



## Matze (30. Oktober 2008)

PeaZz in!
Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne... oder alternativ des kalt-hell-weißen-Kunströhrenlichts der Berufsschule ^^


----------



## DerSiebte (30. Oktober 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen.. aus dem kalten verschneiten Basel.. ;-)


----------



## sight011 (30. Oktober 2008)

Guteen Morgen, Allerseits!! Melde mich aus dem Norden-Deutschlands es ist bewölkt aber trocken! Und ich schlaf gleich ein man könnte auch sagen ich bin weggetreten


----------



## Matze (30. Oktober 2008)

Und ich bin Top ausgeschlafen ;-)
Ich sollte öffter mal früher ins Bett gehen


----------



## sight011 (30. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Ich war gestern noch 6.8 km joggen und danach total kaputt, dass ich eigentlich um 22.00 Uhr ins Bett gehen wollte, dann habe ich auf einmal voll die geilen After-Fx Videotutorials gefunden und musste mir die natürlich weider bis halb 1 angucken, dann hat meine Freundin noch zwischendurch angerufen!! Also von -"Viel Schlaf" ist hier nicht die rede.  

Aber geht schon, hab mir heute morgen noch voll die tgeilen Sachen fürs Frühstück + Mittagessen geholt, muss ja jede Menge Energie zu mir nehmen, da ich direkt von der Arbeit zum Training fahre...  Das wird ein Tag!  ...


EDIT: 





> hmmmm lecker, klingt wirklich geil
> und das obwohl ich nicht so der Frühstückstyp bin......
> 
> Neee, hab noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen. 4 Wochen Zeit brauch der dafür. D.h nächste Woche mal so langsam anfragen...dafür gibts eh keine Note nur nen bestanden Schein



joah das war schon was!! 

Ok, wenn es nur ein Schein ist!


----------



## yellowspam (30. Oktober 2008)

@Sight: Was tranierst den?


----------



## sight011 (30. Oktober 2008)

Heute 3 Stunden Kick-Boxen  Stress-Abbau!  2 mal die Woche und gestern war ich mit meiner Arbeitskollegin joggen ... usw.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (31. Oktober 2008)

Haut lieber mal die, die so ein blödsin machen!LOL!:suspekt:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ciTy71avGyQ


----------



## yellowspam (31. Oktober 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen Wien!


----------



## sight011 (31. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

@ HORNSWOGGLE ich finde das mit dem Bus auf der Seite noch viel heftiger!! 


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4xVysUMYRRA

achte mal auf den Typen mit dem blauen Shirt/Oberteil!

Moin Yellowspam! What's up?!


----------



## Alleno (31. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen an alle zusammen  Trübes Wetter trübe Stimmung


----------



## sight011 (31. Oktober 2008)

*Langeweile*

Geht mir ähnlich mein C. ist ein *****!! Und geht mir auf den Sack!


----------



## Alleno (31. Oktober 2008)

wieso denn das?

P.s: ich hoffe, dein Chef meldet sich hier nie an


----------



## sight011 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hehe! *

Warum keine Ahnung! Ich frag ihn Sachen wie ich etwas machen muss und anscheinend muss ich das wohl wissen, obwohl er es mir noch nicht erklärt hat!

Aber ich hab ihn gerade an was erinnert, woran er nicht mehr gedacht hat und sonst wär eine Ausgabe der Industrie und Handelskammer wohl nicht mehr gedruckt worden! 

 -no Comments-!*


----------



## Alleno (31. Oktober 2008)

dann is deine Laune wohl schon gestiegen oder ?


----------



## sight011 (31. Oktober 2008)

Sieht fast so aus!  Ist ja aber quasi auch schon Wochenende! 

Und heute und morgen bin ich auf Halloween-Partys eingeladen!*  Mal gucken wie das wird **!! Aber schön das du noch hier bist!" Obwohl man sich nicht wirklich kennt steigert es meine Laune!!  Schöne Grüße


----------



## Alleno (31. Oktober 2008)

Hehe süß gesagt  kla bin ich da ...immer gern, außer wenn man in die Uni MUSS hehe

Verkleideste dich als irgendwas ?


----------



## sight011 (31. Oktober 2008)

nich direkt!*  Setze eine Freitag der 13te Maske auf! 

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&q=Freitag der 13 Maske&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi 

+ irgendwas mit Kapuze! Und hoffentlich Kunst-Blut!!  Bin sonst nicht so der Verkleidungstyp, aber ist ja Kleiderordung!* 

Aber irgendwie sit jetzt der ganze Stress abgefallen!! Was amchst du denn am WeekE.


----------



## Alleno (31. Oktober 2008)

och reicht doch auch  sieht cool aus....


Bei mir ist noch nichts geplant. Bin aber leider auch etwas angeschlagen und muss mich kurieren...werd warscheinlich auf keine Halloweenoparty können...außerdem muss ich viel für die Uni machen


----------



## sight011 (31. Oktober 2008)

Meine Freundin geht als mein Opfer!* 




> ... muss ich viel für die Uni machen


 Was liegt denn an=?


----------



## Alleno (31. Oktober 2008)

dein Opfer  haha wie geil 


was anliegt? ach es gibt immer was zu tun... das zum tollen Studentenleben


----------



## hammet (3. November 2008)

Morgen Morgen...klärt mich mal auf, was hier so in letzter Zeit los war


----------



## Major18 (3. November 2008)

Schönen guten morgen aus der Berufsschule!

Ich bins der Yellowspam ^^


----------



## hammet (4. November 2008)

Öhm sagt mal...was ist los mit euch? oO


----------



## ink (4. November 2008)

Was sollte denn los sein?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2008)

Hallo, ich bin auch mal wieder da...hatte eine Virusinfektion....hoffentlich kommt dann im Winter nichts mehr.....


----------



## hammet (4. November 2008)

Was los war? Getsern nur ein Post, also war nix los.

Armer Ex1tus


----------



## ink (4. November 2008)

Ja dann sollten wir dir die Daumen drücken 
Immer schön Tee trinken und Obst essen *g*


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2008)

Freitag hab ich mich schon ziemlich fit gefühlt, Samstag ging es mir dann noch besser und Sonntag hab ich gedacht...."Och, machste ein bißchen Sport."

Das war aber ein Fehler....Ich mach jetzt erstmal eine Woche nichts mehr...

edit: Juhuu, ich hab einen Freund . Was bringt das jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## ink (4. November 2008)

Ist einfach nur um die Sippe zu zeigen und sich zu profilieren 
Wir werden sehen was es bringt, ist ja ganz frisch


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2008)

Yeah, Prestige.
Und tolle Interessengemeinschaften .


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

Nesk du hier?!  Hast du gar keine Uni? Oder hast das nur erzählt!


----------



## ink (4. November 2008)

Bisher nur eine *g*
Aber die wird unübertroffen bleiben


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

öhh, die neuen Smileys sind ja derbe hässlich!!


----------



## ink (4. November 2008)

örgs, hätte ich mal nicht den Cache geleert.
Die sind ja wirklich...igitt.


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

Ist der Sinn eines Updates nicht das Ziel alles schöner und besser zu machen?! 

die sind so hässlich! ^^


----------



## ink (4. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nesk du hier?!  Hast du gar keine Uni? Oder hast das nur erzählt!


Die Frage hab ich gar nicht gelesen.
Doch klar, aber ich hab momentan Montags frei und heute erst ab 14 Uhr.
Aber ich mach mich gleich mal auf den Weg in die Bibliothek.

@Smileys: Kommt Zeit, kommt Tat


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

*Langeweile*

Na, dann viel Spaß mein Bester! ^^


----------



## ink (4. November 2008)

Werd ich haben 
Gibt doch nichts Schöneres als Bücher


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

Guten Abend Ladies and Gents!* 


Na wie geht es !=?


----------



## Matze (4. November 2008)

PeaZz in!

Schönen guten Abend die Damen (ha ha, ja klar) und die Herren ^^


----------



## Alleno (4. November 2008)

Naaa ihr Checker  hrhr 

bin ziemlich müde, war erst um halb 10 abends vonner Uni Zuhause.... furchtbar

Aber dann bin ich her gekommen und hab gesehen  ich hab Freunde!


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

Wen? :suspekt:

EDIT: Auf uns kannst du dich verlassen  harr harr sollte nur n *Joke* sein


----------



## Alleno (4. November 2008)

FIESER MÖÖÖPP DU hehe

seit wann gibbet die Funktion hier? Ist ja fast wie bei StudiVZ


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2008)

Is gerade hier alles im Umbau bzw. wie ich dasmitbekommen habe, - ist es ein Update der Forumssoftware! Deswegen gab es heute auch schon ganz fiese hässliche Smileys! 

War ja nich so gemeint, bist du morgen eigentlich on hier? Ist doch dein freier Tag oder?

SO ich ge mal in die heia 


EDIT: Ich wünsche erstmal "Good - Night!"


----------



## Alleno (4. November 2008)

Schlaf schön, dann schreiben wir ja morgen  (hab frei ja) 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

*Langeweile*

Hey Morning Sunshine! 8)

Wie geht 's euch Leutz!*  Alles Gute aus dem hohen Norden!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. November 2008)

Morgen. Bin wie immer müde...


----------



## Alleno (5. November 2008)

Guten Morgen *gähn*


----------



## hammet (5. November 2008)

Mahlzeit ^^

Na alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Alleno (5. November 2008)

NOCH ja 

und bei dir?


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

jau geht! 

hammet hast du den Thread noch gefunden?


Edit Wieso noch?


----------



## Alleno (5. November 2008)

weil ich schlechte Laune bekomme und zum Tier werd


----------



## hammet (5. November 2008)

Meinst du deinen CSS-Thread? Ja den hatte ich gesehen, hatte aber gedacht dir wird schon geholfen


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

oha! Was spezielles "Vorgefallen"?

@ h Ahso, hmm naja so richtig klappt es ja noch nicht!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (5. November 2008)

Ahoi.. wollt auch mal wieder was schreiben.. hab ich viel versäumt? *g*

Hat jemand Ideen für Stichwörter für den Thread? Hrhr..


----------



## Ex1tus (5. November 2008)

Och, ich glaube ich könnte den ganzen Tag Stichwörter runterrattern....


----------



## Alexander Schuc (5. November 2008)

Okey. Mach!


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

... können wir den Thread nicht mal umbenennen, hab immer Angst, dass mein Chef mich erwischt! Wenn da "Langeweile" steht kommt das glaube ich nicht so geil!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. November 2008)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:


> Okey. Mach!



Sofort, großer Meister :suspekt:.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... können wir den Thread nicht mal umbenennen, hab immer Angst, dass mein Chef mich erwischt! Wenn da "Langeweile" steht kommt das glaube ich nicht so geil!



Und welcher Name schwebt dir da vor? Sowas wie "Philosophische Kuschelecke", oder eher "Neuigkeiten der Weltgeschichte"? Oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

Irgendwas mit Kreativität/Creativity!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (5. November 2008)

Guten Abend/Tag


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

hey wiesel my friend,


biste schon am brennen!?


----------



## Alleno (5. November 2008)

oooh jaaaa Namensänderung  ich will ne Veränderung!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (5. November 2008)

Nabend BW 
Oh Mann Oo Muss ne Kapitelübersicht zu "Im Westen nichts Neues" schreiben... Will aber an meinem eigenen Roman weitermachen /:


----------



## Alleno (5. November 2008)

Hey Wiesel!

Was schreibst du denn für nen eigenen Roman? :S
Und warum"im Westen nichts Neues"?

*räusper*
BW wer ist das?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (5. November 2008)

Dann eben Alleno... Ist doch auch egal 

Das bin ich seit Samstag am schreiben. Da ist nur das erste Kapitel hochgeladen (aber auch nicht ganz).

Und "Im Westen nichts Neues", weil wir das im Moment in der Schule haben.

Edit: Bin jetzt Simpsons gucken


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

Und A. den ganzen Tag gefaullenzt?


----------



## Alleno (5. November 2008)

Neee, nicht nur. 

Lange ausgeschlafen und dann ein wenig was für die Uni gemacht. Und du?


----------



## sight011 (5. November 2008)

... gearbeitet nä'! , aber da war heute nich viel los! Meine Freundin is lernen und meine Leutz seh ich erst am Wochenende, deswegen bin ich jetzt am rum liegen und vorm rechner chilen!

Nix tolles, kann ja nix machen, weil ich mir beim Sport getern ne leichte Verletzung geholt habe, Zerrung überdehnt und überlastet irgendwas in dem Spektrum! 


Ich brauch ne Massage!


----------



## Matze (5. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und welcher Name schwebt dir da vor? Sowas wie "Philosophische Kuschelecke", oder eher "Neuigkeiten der Weltgeschichte"? Oder was ganz anderes?



ODer wie wäre es mit: Die Verschwörungsspezialisten


----------



## sight011 (6. November 2008)

Das muss ja geheim bleiben Matze, sonst kriegen sie uns ;-] *zu allen Seiten umschau*


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

@sight
Genau dass will ich ja! Ich befinde mich in einem Zustand tiefer Meditation und sobald ich spüre, dass sich einer nähert, schlägt meine Falle zu. So erfahren wir mehr über die Leute, die sich gegen uns verschworen habe...

Was denkst du kommt dabei herraus ?


----------



## sight011 (6. November 2008)

... ein lächeln meinerseits wenn ich den Text lese !!

Aber die Technik könnte funktionieren lassen wir die Theorie durch die Praxis beweisen!

Ich such schon mal nen Knüppel! Steh natürlich neben dir wie ein Söldner im Krieg! ;-]


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... ein lächeln meinerseits wenn ich den Text lese !!


Genau dafür komme ich doch in den Thread 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Steh natürlich neben dir wie ein Söldner im Krieg! ;-]


Ich brauche keinen Söldner, ich brauche einen Verbündeten, einen Freund im Kampf   (Hab kein Geld mir Söldner zu leisten )  ^^


----------



## sight011 (6. November 2008)

ich bin ein freier Mitarbeiter, seh mich als Freelancer Armee, quasi ehrenamtlich! 

Steh bereit zur Übernahme!


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

Gut, dann dein erster Auftrag:
Breche in den Petersdom ein, überwinde dort die High-Tech, sowie die biologischen- , chemischen-, atomaren-, oralen- und nuklearen-Verteidigungsanlagen und entführe den Papst! Er dürfte unbewacht sein, da er seine Spezial-Priester-Komandos auf mich geschickt hat. Haha, die laufen direkt in die Falle ;-]

^^


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

Zurück vom Mittag.
Auftrag erledigt sight? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. November 2008)

Huhu, 
mich würde mal interessieren was die SpezialPriester so können/haben? Weihwasserwasserbomben, Kreuzförmige Basies, Reliquienattack?


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Huhu,
> mich würde mal interessieren was die SpezialPriester so können/haben? Weihwasserwasserbomben, Kreuzförmige Basies, Reliquienattack?


Genau!
Die Spezialeinheit der Kardinäle sind sogar noch böser bewaffnet! Die haben Weihwasserstoffbomben, Langstrecken-Kreuzraketen, vollautomatische Hostiengewere und Weihrauchgranaten!
Außerdem wurden sie alle ausgebildet in Spezielle-Beicht-Verhörmetoden und eine Spezielle Meditationstechnik, mit der sie sich in einen Kampfrausch versetzten, welcher immer mit einem "Amen" enden.


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

Wird das heute hier in dem Thread wieder so eine ein-Mann-Aktion ?


----------



## sight011 (6. November 2008)

Matze komm in chat da geht es ab!!


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

t nicht ("Verbinden..." - das sehe ich seit 5 min)


----------



## Ex1tus (6. November 2008)

Ach, kannst es auch bleiben lassen, sight sacht da keinen Ton...


----------



## Back2toxic (6. November 2008)

*in's Gespräch platz*

Böö is mir langweilig... ne dreiviertel Stunde noch...

Ich hock hier mit Fieber im Büro, schreib Monatsberichte/Fachberichte nach, erledige ab und an mal ne Kundenmail und les hier im Board... aber zur Zeit haben wohl nich ganz so viele Leute Probleme, irgendwie hab ich alle Themen schon durch...


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

HEY. Warum darf man "Fun*zt" nicht schreiben? Was gibts da zu zensieren?



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ach, kannst es auch bleiben lassen, sight sacht da keinen Ton...



War ja klar ^^



Back2toxic hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie hab ich alle Themen schon durch...


I know...


----------



## Ex1tus (6. November 2008)

Ich glaub du solltet euch mal an Sven-Uwe wenden, vielleicht hat der das Backup des Inernets schon fertig und läd es hier auf tut.de hoch, dann kannst du ungestört surfen...


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

Hoffentlich macht er auch eine Diskettenversion für den alten Amiga, der Zuhause rumfliegt ^^


----------



## Back2toxic (6. November 2008)

Backup des Internets?
Sind doch nur 13 CDs... oder erstellt er das 482-DVDs große Backup?


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

Back2toxic hat gesagt.:


> Backup des Internets?
> Sind doch nur 13 CDs... oder erstellt er das 482-DVDs große Backup?


Ich will die Portable-Version für meinen USB-Stick ^^


----------



## Matze (6. November 2008)

Aus, Ende, Feieraben...

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (6. November 2008)

@ Ex ja musste gerade arbeiten!

Aber ging da echt ab  aber ist gerade als du rein kamst abgeebt!  sorry


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Guten Morgen Freunde der zähen Unterhaltungen


----------



## hammet (7. November 2008)

Morgen Morgen...ich überlege grade, ob ich an dem Programmiercontest teilnehme und schau, ob ich sowas ned vielleicht mit Brainfuck hinbekomme, falls das erlaubt ist


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Brainfuck


Was zum... Aber... Warum... Warum darf ein hammet "Brainfuck" schreiben, ohne das der zweite Teil zenisiert wird, aber bei mir das Wort "fun*zt" sofort bis auf das "t" gelöscht wird? 

Bei welchem Contetst denn, laufen nicht grade 2 Programmiercontests?


----------



## hammet (7. November 2008)

Ehrlich? Hab nur den World of Codecraft gesehen/gelesen.


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Oder ist der Terraforming schon abgeschlossen?


----------



## hammet (7. November 2008)

Das ist seit gestern vorbei


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Haha ^^
Achso.. Sag mal, kennst du dich ein bischen mit Linux aus?


----------



## hammet (7. November 2008)

Ein Bischen ja, worum gehts?


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Ich will bei mir zuhause Ubuntu wieder installieren. Allerdings bin ich mir noch über die GUI uneinig - ich schwanke zwischen Gnome und Enlightment entscheiden. Kennst du dich mit beiden aus? Oder noch besser: Ist es relativ einfach einzurichten, dass ich beim Start die GUI auswählen kann? Dass es bei Debian funktioniert weis ich.


----------



## sight011 (7. November 2008)

Moinsen Freunde des Wochenendes!


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Morgen. Na, wieder vollständig vom Sport erholt ^^?


----------



## hammet (7. November 2008)

Ich hab selber leider nur mit Gnome und KDE gearbeitet und finde Gnome persönlich besser. Inwieweit die Einstellungen möglich sind weiß ich nicht, mit soetwas hatte ich mich noch nicht beschäfftigt.


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Ich kann mich da so schwer entscheiden. Zwar tune ich sonst immer alles auf Performance, aber wenn es um meinen Desktop geht, muss wenn, wenn es nach mir geht sofort denken, wie altbacke die PC's aus Star Wars doch sein ^^
Bin ja auch eher für die Richtung Gnome. Hat die neuste Gnome Version auch tranzparente Fenster, wie z.B. das neuste KDE?


----------



## sight011 (7. November 2008)

ne nicht wirklich für mich ist gerade nur Schonzeit! So ne Schei**  dabei will ich meine neuen Boxhandschuhe ausprobieren! *grummel_*


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Ist doch gut, dann hast du für das Abmischen mehr Zeit ;-] 
Wo hats dich denn eigentlich erwischt?


----------



## sight011 (7. November 2008)

Beide Unterschenkel!! Das is keine Freude - muss mich ja auch so bewegen ... zum gehen zum Beispiel


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Versuchs doch mal mit Levitation 

Respekt, deine Antwort hat nur ein paar Stunden gedauert, so schlimm ist es allso ;-]


----------



## hammet (7. November 2008)

Du bist einfahc nur ein Foren-geek Matze


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die moderne Bedeutung dieses Wortes meinst. In diesem Fall: Dankeschön!


----------



## hammet (7. November 2008)

Und wenn ich jetzt sage, ich meien die mittelalterliche Bedeutung?


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Dann würde ich dich entsprechen dieser Zeit für Vogelfrei erklähren ;-]


----------



## sight011 (7. November 2008)

lauf hammet lauuuuf!!


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Keine Sorge, ich tue ihm schon nichts... wir könnten ihn ja noch brauchen ...


----------



## sight011 (7. November 2008)

> Respekt, deine Antwort hat nur ein paar Stunden gedauert, so schlimm ist es allso



sorry, aber schlimm ist es wirklich!! Und nervig, ich will zum SPort, nächste Woche bin ich wahrscheinlich schon fett wie ein Klops


----------



## Matze (7. November 2008)

Also wenn bei dir schon eine einzige Woche reicht um dick zu werden, dann hast du aber einen rießen Hunger und einen verdammt sparsamen Kreislauf ^^

Ich verabschiede mich dann so langsam und gehe (mit einem rießen Hunger) ins Wochenende,

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (7. November 2008)

Hau rein Atze Matze


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Schönen guten Morgen, auf in eine neue Woche


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Guten Morgen..
ui Matze, neues Bild? Von dir? oO


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Nein, ich setze gerne Bilder von fremden Leuten überall rein 
Natürlich von mir ^^


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Naja hätte ja auch ein Liebhaber sein können oO
Oder irgendwas anderes 

Und Wochenende gut überstanden?


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja hätte ja auch ein Liebhaber sein können oO


Das könnte ich der Frauenwelt nicht antun, dass wäre ja extrem grausam 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und Wochenende gut überstanden?


Ja, außerdem ist das ein Bild vom Wochenende ^^


----------



## Darkflint (10. November 2008)

Moinsen. Na, alles in Butter bei euch?


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Also bei mir schon...bei Matze weiß ichs ned, wo er uns schon so tut, als ob er das auf dem Foto wäre und nicht sein Liebhaber.


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Darkflint hat gesagt.:


> Moinsen. Na, alles in Butter bei euch?



Alles ok. Ziemlich ruhig heute... zu ruhig ^^


----------



## Darkflint (10. November 2008)

Ich hätt ja lieber 1-2 Liebhaberinnen^^


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Und warum sollte ich das nicht sein hammet? Oder fandest du nur das andere Bild so toll und willst es wieder sehen ;-]


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Du machst mir ned alles doppelt schrieben Matze 

Nein, nur versuchst du jetzt deinen Liebhaber zu vertsuchen, nachdme ich das geheimnis aufgedekct habe!

Außerdem grinst mir dewr Typ aufm Bild zu sehr, das is zu fröhlich für einen Montagmorgen -.-


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Du machst mir ned alles doppelt schrieben Matze


Irgendwie hat mein Browser da gerade was durcheinander gehauen. Wusste nicht, dass mein Beitrag auch gespeichert wurde 


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Nein, nur versuchst du jetzt deinen Liebhaber zu vertsuchen, nachdme ich das geheimnis aufgedekct habe!


Tut mir leid, dass ich deine Hoffnungen zerstören muss, aber ich stande schon immer auf Frauen und es hat sich nichts daran geändert ;-)


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem grinst mir dewr Typ aufm Bild zu sehr, das is zu fröhlich für einen Montagmorgen -.-


Das Bild ist auch vom Freitag Abend


----------



## Darkflint (10. November 2008)

Umso schlimmer, uns das jetzt anzutun xD


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Ausreden Ausreden, ich weiß es doch ganz genau! 
Du kannst es nicht mehr leugnen tztz 

Sagmal Matze, was macht eigentlich das programmieren so?


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Na ja, zurzeit programmiere ich nicht viel, sondern darf das aufsetzten von Linux und XenServern üben 
Aber wenn das endlich fertig ist, dann kann ich mich nicht nur über die neueste Java Version freuen, sondern darf mich auch in Java3D einarbeiten


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Uiui was macht ihr denn so tolles mit Java3D?

Außerdem war das ned nur auf die Arbeit bezogen, sondern auch auf zu Hause...


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Alle Op-Teile, die ich vorher 2D Darstellen musste, werden dann halt eben 3D dargestellet.

Zuhause programmiere icht nicht oder was wolltest du wissen?


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Keine Lust mehr zu Hause zu programmieren oder kein zeit oder wie?


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Keine Lust mehr zu Hause zu programmieren oder kein zeit oder wie?



Ähm, das hab ich noch nie gemacht ^^
Arbeit bleibt auf der Arbeit. Zuhause interagiere ich lieber mit Wesen aus Fleisch und Blut


----------



## sight011 (10. November 2008)

> Nein, ich setze gerne Bilder von fremden Leuten überall rein





Moin




> Ich hätt ja lieber 1-2 Liebhaberinnen



... hatte ich früher!  Aber irgendwann steht man doch mehr auf was festes! ODeer was sagt ihr!? 


... @ matze hammet hat Java3D irgendwas mit "3d" zu tun?


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... hatte ich früher!  Aber irgendwann steht man doch mehr auf was festes! ODeer was sagt ihr!?


Richtig


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... @ matze hammet hat Java3D irgendwas mit "3d" zu tun?


Na ja, halt so voll 3D ey, mit dreidimensionalen Welten alter, so voll cyberspace und CounterStrike und so.... Auf deutsch: Ja, 3 dimensionale Grafiken


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Java2D = zweidimensionale Grafiken
Java3D = öhm...  natürlich dreidimensioanle Grafiken


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Mich interessiert es jetzt aber schon, was dich so an meinem häuslichen PC Konsum so interessiert hammet ;-]


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Naja ich mag zu Hause programmieren und such immer nen paar Leute, mit denen ich ein projekt starten könnte


----------



## sight011 (10. November 2008)

> Na ja, halt so voll 3D ey, mit dreidimensionalen Welten alter, so voll cyberspace und CounterStrike ey.... Auf deutsch: Ja, 3 dimensionale Grafiken



 Haha ihr Geier! Ne is klar!


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Muhaha, wir sind ja so böse ;-]
Wird bestimmt ne Interessante Aufgabe.


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Wie was welche Aufgabe?


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Na dass ich dann alles vom 2 dimensionalen ins 3 dimensionale ändern darf


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Öhm jo, wird dann ein bissl mehr Rechenarbeit für dich / dür dein programm


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Öhm jo, wird dann ein bissl mehr Rechenarbeit für dich / dür dein programm



Ich nenne es lieber "eine neue Herrausforderung" 
Man muss sich ja schließlich auch mal weiter entwickeln.


----------



## hammet (10. November 2008)

Jo das schon, also mir zumindets machne Herausforderungen zu 90% Spaß


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Genau, dass bringt doch Spannung in die Ausbildung ^^
So lange es nicht dauerhaft frustet -.-


----------



## Matze (10. November 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich schon mal,

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Moin moin allerseits


----------



## yellowspam (11. November 2008)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen aus dem sonnigen, aber arschkalten Wien!


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Ja ja, heute ab 11:11:11 Uhr beginnt es


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Arschkalt ist doch schön, nur das Sonnige stört mich


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Sag mal hammet, bist du jetzt eigentlich ein Vampier, ein Schattendämon oder einfach nur so müde, dass die Sonne deinen Augen schmerzt ?


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Ich würd eher sagen Kellerkind 
Aba ich mahc die Sonne wirklich ned und fühl mich in der Kälte wohl..naja gibt halt komische Menschen hehe


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Achso. Mir ist es eigentlich egal, obs hell oder dunkel, warm oder kalt ist. Nur soll es nicht matschig sein ^^^


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Solange ich ned draußen bin, wenn es matschig ist, ist mir das egal


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Und wann bist du mal draußen? ;-]


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

nur wenn er seinen "SChatz" sucht! 

hey yellowspam du heißt ja wieder yellowspam wie kommts hat dir Major doch nich so gefallen?


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Warum hatter er ihn eigentlich geändert?


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Ich habs garned nötig mienen Schatz zu suchen 
Und ich werd euch natürlich auch nicht verraten, wo er sich befindet!


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Diese Aussage:


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs garned nötig mienen Schatz zu suchen


kombiniert mit:


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und ich werd euch natürlich auch nicht verraten, wo er sich befindet!


Ergibt:
Sein Schatz ist im Kleiderschrank unter den Socken oder unter dem Bett, bewacht vom "Monster unter dem Bett" ^^


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

> Ich habs garned nötig mienen Schatz zu suchen
> Und ich werd euch natürlich auch nicht verraten, wo er sich befindet!



Wir finden das schon raus! ;-]:suspekt:


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Diese Aussage:
> 
> kombiniert mit:
> 
> ...



Falsch! Vor Monstern hab ich Angst, deswegen würde ich ja selbst nicht emrh rankommen.
Und nein ihr werdet ihn nie finden!


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

@sight
Mal ne Frage: Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem veröffentlichen von Songs, deren Beats nicht mir gehören? Das ich sie nicht verkaufen darf (haha) weis ich. Ich meine jetzt z.B. dürfte ich sie auf eine MySpace Seite veröffentlichen?

@hammet
Bestimmt wird dieser vom bösen Dr. Ex1tus bewacht


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

Du meinst wegen dem Track auf den Beat den du mir neulich gezeigt hast?

Im Prinzip könnte man dich verklagen! Aber in der Regel, als Remix oder von einem Mixtape veröffentlichte Sachen, sind in der REgel nicht gefährdet. Und die Tracks müssen ja auch erstmal gefunden werden


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Aus welchem Grund denn verklagen? Ich verfolge doch sowieso kein Gewinnbringenden Absichten.
Also dass heist, so lange ich in dem Songtitel "Remix" stehen habe ist das wieder was anderes :suspekt:?


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Es ist verboten urheberrechtlich geschütze Werk zu verteilen (auch wenn nur in Teilen) udn das wäre ja in deinem Beispiel der Fall


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

> Es ist verboten urheberrechtlich geschütze Werk zu verteilen (auch wenn nur in Teilen) udn das wäre ja in deinem Beispiel der Fall




da hat er recht!

Mit dem REmix wollte ich nur sagen, das du damit zumindest schon mal signalisierst, das es nicht von dir produziert wurde!


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Heist das, wenn ich angebe von wem der Beat im orginalen stammt, kann man mir keinen Strick draus drehen?

Ansonsten muss ich mir doch einen eigenen DJ anschaffen ^^


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Doch man kann dir einen Strick draus drehen. Allgemein gilt...willst du Sachen veröffentlichen musst du dir die Zustimmung des Besitzers einholen.


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Also doch paln B


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

;-) haha Matze


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Lachst du über meine Ausage oder über den Buchstabendreher im Wort "Plan"?


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Ich denke mal eher über die Tatsache, dass dein Plan A nicht funktioniert (hat) 

Habt ihr irgendwlech eIdeen für ein programmierprojekt?


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Programmier mir einen DJ ^^


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

über die Aussage! Na dann such dir mal einen Dj! ;-)


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

*kram* Na da muss doch irgendwo *kram* noch einer rumliegen *kram* 

Hey, ich hab ne schöne Zahl an Beiträgen (1234) ^^


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Programmier mir einen DJ ^^



Blöde Idee...vlielleicht noch ein Versuch?


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Hmm, in welchem Bereich willst du dich den weiterbilden?


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Überall! 
Mir fehlen nur Ideen und ich will was machen, was auch gebraucht wird. Also nict irgendwas, was ich programmiere und danach wieder von der Platte lösche.


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Du könntest Programmodule bauen, die du häufig brauchst.
Ein Spiel für zwischendurch.
Einen Programm, welches eine Woche in diesem Thread zusammenfasst für die Jenigen, die nicht da waren ^^.


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Irgendwie keine Spannende Idee oO Hmm...


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Ist ja auch schwierig zu sagen. Ich weis ja nicht, wofür du deinen PC so alles benutzt.


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

Bau einen weiblichen Cyborg! Und progammiere in ihren Kopf das denken von Gina Wild!


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Auf was für Ideen du wieder kommst ... sight du verdorbenes Luder 

ps.: Ich bestelle gleich 3 Stück


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Öhm ein bisschen Verstand sollte er dann doch haben oO

Es geht ned nur um meine Benutzung, sondern auch darum, was andere gebrauchen könnten


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Das "Hirn" sollte schon austauschbar sein 

Also ich wünschte mir ein Programm, mit dem ich sowol doppelte Bilder (auch wenn deren Größe, Format, Name und Quallität verschieden sind) , als auch doppelte Songs (mit den gleichen Kriterien wie Bilder + verschiedene Tags) aufspüren kann. Aber das wird wohl nicht so einfach in Java oder kriegst du das hin?


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

Wusste ich doch, das der Gedanke hier sofort auf *Begeisterung* trifft°!


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Öhm hmm ich stell mir grad die Frage, wie ich Bilder und Musik ermitteln soll, die unterschieldich groß ist und einen anderen Namen hat oO


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Moment *kram*, ich hab keine Zeit zum schreiben, ich suche *kram* immernoch die Anschrift, damit ich mir 4 dieser Dinger bestellen kann *kram*...

@hammet
Ach hammet, stell dich nicht so an, unser Hirn kann dass auch, also hat doch für dich schon jemand einen Algoritmus entworfen


----------



## Ex1tus (11. November 2008)

Huhu.

Hab gerade ein bißchen nachgelesen und ich wünsche mir ein Programm das praktisch ein erweiterter Wecker ist. D. h. eine ganz normale Klingelingfunktion zu einer Uhrzeit oder nach einer bestimmten Zeit. Dann müsste er da aber nicht nur Klingeln können, sondern alternativ auch meinen PC ausschalten.

Der Zweck ist das ich schon öfters am PC saß, mir eine Pizza in den Ofen geschoben hab und mich nach einer halben Stunde gewundert habe was so stinkt. Das 2te hängt damit zusammen das ich mich oft ins Bett lege und noch nen Film oder ähnliches schaue. Da schlaf ich aber oft ein und der PC weckt mich entweden mitten inner Nacht oder röhrt bis früh.

Diese Tools gibt es zwar einzeln, aber ich hätte die gerne kombiniert. Wenn dir noch was tolles einfällt solls mir recht sein.


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Also das mit der Pizza kenne ich ^^


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Hmm gute Idee Doktor! Ich mahce mich dann viellciht heute abend gleich an die Arbeit


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

Bau mir eine VST-Schnittstelle!


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Reicht dir die von Steinberg etwa nicht aus?


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

naja, die is ja nicht open source! Sprich wenn du ein Prog. baust kannst du das nicht als vsti einstzen sodnern nur als ein stand-alone!


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Achso und hammet darf sie für dich entschlüsseln


----------



## hammet (11. November 2008)

Nix da, ich geh jetzt nach Hause


----------



## Matze (11. November 2008)

Eine gute Idee, dem schließe ich mich an. Bis morgen und

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2008)

Na dann macht es jut! Ich bin noch eine Stunde am arbeiten!


----------



## DerSiebte (12. November 2008)

Morgen!!
mir is laangweilig.. jemand da mit einem unterhaltsamen thema?


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Also hier gibt es nur spannende Themen


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Morgen an diesem besch**** Tag!


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Klingst ja sehr begeistert, wasn los?


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Ja nix gute, hab mich ausgesperrt und könnte heulen -.-


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Na klingt doch ganz so wie ein neuer Aufrtrag für den Schlüsseldienst.


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Ja super 500 euro weg :X Da muss es doch einen anderen Weg geben.


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Bist du noch nie bei dir selbst eingebrochen?


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

Bzw. was ist mit deinem Vermieter!?  Wenn du in einem 'Haus wohnst werf einfach eine Scheibe ein klingt nicht so teuer wie Schlüsseldienst!


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Den hat er vieleicht mit ausgeperrt ^^

btw.: Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Spuren aus?


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Öhm also ich hab keine Fenster in dem Sinne, sondern nur eine große Schiebewand aus Glas. Ich glaub nicht, dass das billiger wird...


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Aber du kannst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass ein Schlüsseldienst 500€ verlangt


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

> Den hat er vieleicht mit ausgeperrt



Das wird es gewesen sein! 



> Öhm also ich hab keine Fenster in dem Sinne, sondern nur eine große Schiebewand aus Glas. Ich glaub nicht, dass das billiger wird...



jetzt stell dich mal nich so an! ;-);-]



> Aber du kannst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass ein Schlüsseldienst 500€ verlangt



der soll schon richtig teuer sein! Aebr keine Ahnung wie teuer das wirklich ist!?
Brauchte noch keinen!

Greetz A.


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> der soll schon richtig teuer sein! Aebr keine Ahnung wie teuer das wirklich ist!?


Also wenn für ein bischen Schlossgeschraube schon 100€ verlangt wird, dann würde ich aber so lange nachbohren, bis der mir freiwillig einen angemessenen Preis macht


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

hammet wenn das 500 € kostet! Komm ich lieber vorbei und mach das für die hälfte! Hab Staatsfeind Nr. 1 geschaut, da bohren die ja auch die ganze Zeit Schlösser uaf


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Ein Glück, dass Action-Thriller so Realitätsnah sind, dass man so viel davon lernen kann :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

Ohhhhhh ja!  Siehe Stirb Langsam 4, wenn dich mal ein Hellikopter verfolgt, weißt du jetzt ja wie du ihn mit einem Auto vom Himmel holen kannst!


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Oder Crank: Jetzt weist du, warum verrücktes rasen mit Autos gesund sein  kann oder wie du


Spoiler



einen Absturz aus was weis ich wie vielen Metern überleben kannst 


(Nur wenn man sich nicht wircklich alles für Crank2 aufheben will)


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Und schon sind sie wieder alle weg -.-


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

So beim Schlüsseldienst angerufen... 55 € inkl Anfahrt und MwSt -.-


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

So viel zum Thema: "500€" 
Hmm, Alleno ist on, sagt aber nichts?! ...


----------



## Alleno (12. November 2008)

...weil Alleno hier erst einmal alles nachlesen musste   ...will ja wissen, was beu euch alles so abgeht hrhr...

In dem Sinne : HEY  alles fit?


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Und, was gefunden, dass man uns vorwerfen kann? 

Na klar, alles ok, mal abgesehen von den typischen Montags-Sport-Spät-Folgen 
Bei dir?


----------



## Alleno (12. November 2008)

nein, ich denke das Geschriebene während meiner Abwesenheit war ganz human  

Joah wie geht´s mir. Ich hab noch nicht ma Zeit darüber nchzudenken. Bin voll im Stress. Unistress ist ja schon nichts Neues, aber ne Freundin von mir liegt im Krankenhaus. Mein Tagesablauf sieht eigentlich immer wie folgt aus: UNI-KRANKENHAUS-ZUHAUSE schlafen gehen und am nächsten Tag das Selbe...etwas hardcore momentan 

wo sind denn die andren hin? und was ist mit deinem alten Foto  
WOW, auf dem Bild jetzt siehst du voll anders aus...


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Oha. Hoffentlich bleibt das nicht allzulange so, sonst musst du auch bald ins Krankenhaus umziehen.

Warscheinlich Mittagessen. Was soll damit sein? Wird es schon vermisst ^^.
Na klar sehe ich da andes aus, da sieht man mich auch von vorne


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

hab ich auch gedacht! Ich dachte sein Körper besteht aus 80 % Rücken ein wunder das du nen Kopf hast 

Edit: Seh ich schlechter oder ist die Standart Schriftart kleiner geworden


----------



## Alleno (12. November 2008)

ja, bis jetzt kannste ich ja auch nur deinen "Körper" und nicht dein Gesicht 
du siehst da irgendwie sehr jung drauf aus? Wie alt biste denn überhaupt?

Hey sighty


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> hab ich auch gedacht! Ich dachte sein Körper besteht aus 80 % Rücken


Komische Vorstellung ^^


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Edit: Seh ich schlechter oder ist die Standart Schriftart kleiner geworden


Du siehst schlechter oder hast strg und - gedrückt 


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> du siehst da irgendwie sehr jung drauf aus? Wie alt biste denn überhaupt?


-.- hmpf... 19


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

*Langeweile*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von sight011 Beitrag anzeigen
> hab ich auch gedacht! Ich dachte sein Körper besteht aus 80 % Rücken
> Komische Vorstellung



 Ohhhh Jaaaa!'

Hey BW schöne Frau wie geht es!? Hab gelesen das du viel Stress hast!!? Was hat denn deine Bekannte im Krankenhaus!?


Greetz der A.


----------



## Alleno (12. November 2008)

oooh ja  gib mir mehr solch schöner Worte  Die kann ich jetzt gebrauchen....

sie hatte nen Abszess unterm Arm...normalerweise nicht so schlimm, aber bei ihr war der nicht mehr so harmlos und der musste wegoperiert werden...gestern ist dann ein Gefäß gerissen und sie musste wieder operiert werden...die Arme! boah ich dachte, die verblutet 


@Matze: Sorry, meints ja nicht böse...dachte halt irgendwie du bist älter als ich...


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Hahahah zum Glück bin ich talentiert und hab meine Tür nun selber aufgeknackt oO


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Echt keine schöne Sache. Ich hoffe mal es geht ihr bald wieder besser, dich zieht es ja genauso runter.

Ich doch nicht. Und das Alter steht übrigens schon immer in meinem Profil 

@hammet
und wie hast du das geschafft?

So, bin dann mal Mittagessen.


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Mit einer Kreditkarte (oder sowas ähnlichem) und meinen geschickten Wurstfingern


----------



## Alleno (12. November 2008)

oha noch garnicht nachgeguckt sorry 

Ja, die Sache zieht mich echt runter. Am meisten weil meine Freundin sogesehen keine Familie hat und ich mich natürlich verantwortlich fühle. Werd gleich für sie einkaufen gehen und den Kühlschrank für ihre Ankunft füllen. Danach wieder zu ihr...ich hoffe, sie freut sich!


p.s: irgendwie würd ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn ich meine eigene Haustür knacken könnte...weil dann kann das ja jeder, oder?!


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Ja sicher kann das jeder, das Problem ist ja nur, wenn man sie abschließt geht diese Methode nicht mehr...da ich aber nicht abschließen konnte...


----------



## Alleno (12. November 2008)

achja stimmt...da hatte ich wohl nen Denkfehler ! hehe
dann ist dein Tag ja nochmal gerettet 

SO, ich muss jetzt los Jungs....wir schreiben uns! cucu


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. November 2008)

Moin  Bin grade vom Schülerstreik in Bonn zurück ^^


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ...ich hoffe, sie freut sich!


Davon bin ich überzeugt. Wer würde sich da denn nicht freuen?!

Machs gut und gute Besserung (oder was wünscht man bei Stress?)



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ja sicher kann das jeder, das Problem ist ja nur, wenn man sie abschließt geht diese Methode nicht mehr...da ich aber nicht abschließen konnte...


Das heißt, du warst zu vergesslich, um deinen Schlüssel mit zu nehmen und zu dumm, es beim abschließen zu merken. Folglich hat dich heute also deine Dummheit vor deiner Vergesslichkeit gerettet ^^
(Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das Wortspiel gefällt mir )

@Wiesel
Und du bist jetzt shcon zurück ? DU STREIKBRECHER!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. November 2008)

War halt net inner Schule und bei der Veranstaltung da


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Und für was hast du gestreikt, mehr Lohn? :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt, du warst zu vergesslich, um deinen Schlüssel mit zu nehmen und zu dumm, es beim abschließen zu merken. Folglich hat dich heute also deine Dummheit vor deiner Vergesslichkeit gerettet ^^
> (Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das Wortspiel gefällt mir )



Der Satz ergibt keinen Sinn oO
Der erste Teil stimmt, aber klar hab ich es ander Tür gemerkt, dass ich den Schlüssel nicht mit hatte. Sonst wäre mir das ja erst heute abend aufgefallen, wenn ich hätte aufschließen wollen.


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

@ Wiesel habt ihr wenigstens Brandsetze geworfen und randalliert Steine auf P. geworfen und wurdet mit Wasserstrahlern in Schach gehalten nachdem die halbe Stadt gebrannt hat!

Ihr wisst ja für Brandsätze bin ich immer zu haben!


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

@hammet
Jaaaaa, mein Paradoxum ist fast perfekt 

@sight
Aber wieso sollten sie Steine auf die Werfen, die den Staat beschützen, damit dieser weiterhin gut für seine Bürger sorgen kann? *IroniOff*
Wusste ja noch gar nicht, dass du ein Zündler bist ^^
*sing*Zünd die Welt an, Zünd die Welt an, Zünd die Welt an, Zünd die Welt an,
und wenn du schon mal dabei bist zünd doch auch noch gleich dein Geld an;
*/sing* (frei nach Prinz Pi)


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. November 2008)

Hehe, wir haben auch gestreikt, unser Deutschlehrer ist fast ausgerastet^^ Dabei geht uns das als Privatschule kaum was an  

Ne, war aber hier oben in kiel langweilig also war ich um 11:30 wieder auf dem Weg nach Hause


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Für was streikt ihr Schüler denn alle?
Mehr Lohn? Kürzere Arbeitszeiten? ...
:suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

Also hier bei uns haben die Schüler z.B. neulich gestreikt, weil seit dem Wegfall der Orientierungsstufe müssen die Haupt-,Realschulen und Gymnasien ja mehr Schüler aufnehmen und haben zum Beispiel viel zu wenig Räume für viel zu viele Schüler, bzw. auch noch zu wenig Lehrer!

=--> Sprich das der Staat mehr in Bildung investiert das niemand zu kurz kommt!


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Das ergibt Sinn.

Aber wieso sollte man denn bitte Geld in Bildung stecken, wenn man stat dessen Diskussionen führen könnte, wie man die Bürger über dessen Willen hinweg ausspionieren kann?


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Ich hab vor kurzem auf Heise was nettes gelesen:

Demokratie --> Überwachungsstaat --> Krieg -->... --> Demokratie ... usw usf

An welchem Punkt wir uns grad befinden, sollte jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Genau, darüber hab ich auch schon öfter mit anderen diskutiert.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...m-der-Zukunft/forum-147141/msg-15843736/read/ ^^


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

> Das ergibt Sinn.



Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist!? Wegen der Orientierungsstufe meine ich!

--> Zum Beispiel in Baden Würtemberg gab es das System gar nicht!

Aber hierzulande wurde es jetzt halt abgeschafft! Und daher besteht der Mangel!


@ hammet von allem ein bisken! Haha der Preis der Demokratie ...  ist halt ein Überwachungsstaat!


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Nein sowas haben wir zwar nicht, aber akuten Lehrermangel und sie haben das Gymnasium um 1 Jahr verkürzt, aber den Lehrstoff nicht reduziert.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. November 2008)

Wir haben demonstiert, weil wir keinen Bock hatten in die Schule zu gehen... Okay nen paar haben das.
Aber die Ziele vom Streik waren:
-Kein G8 mehr, also Bai wieder nach 13 Jahren
-Motiviertere und vorallem MEHR Lehrer
-Kleinere Klassen
-Förderungen für finanziell eher schwächere Familien

Und in manchen Bundesländern sicher auch noch andere.
Lehrer dürften sich auch aufgeregt haben... mal sehn, wies morgen wird


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

> -Kein G8 mehr, also Bai wieder nach 13 Jahren



kein What?


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Das was ich gemeint habe:
G8 bedeutet -> Gymnasium nur noch 12  stat 13 Jahre, bei gleichem Leerstoff.
Also auf deutsch: Nix Gutes.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. November 2008)

Genau  Sollte auch Abi und nicht Bai heißen^^


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> kein What?



Kennst den G8-Gipfel nicht? Die Schüler wollen den nicht mehr


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2008)

@ hammet genau deswegen frage ich!!  konnte mir den Zusammenhang nicht erklären! 

Mann kann ja auch nicht alles wissen ;-]


----------



## hammet (12. November 2008)

Ich werd mich dann so langsam verabscheidne...nahc Hause gehen und meine Tür mit meinem Schlüssel aufschließen *freu*


----------



## Matze (12. November 2008)

Viel Glück/Spaß hammet 

Ich verabschiede mich dann so langsam und gehe meinen Muskelkater noch etwas auszuweiten 

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Alleno (13. November 2008)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Morgen um diese be.......Uhrzeit ;-)

wir schreiben uns morgen! Bis dahin euch allen nen schönen Tag
Eure Alleno

...in der Uni


----------



## yellowspam (13. November 2008)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen aus dem verregneten Wien.


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Guten Morgen!! Heute ohne Ausperren


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Wie Aleno das aushällt, so früh aufzustehen?

@yellowspam
Tausch mit hammet den Platz, der liebt Regen

@hammet
Wir sind alle sehr stolz auf dich


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Nicht nötig, in Ottobrunn regnet es auch (wenn auch nicht stark genug ).


Sagmal Matze...hast du eine Ahnung ob folgenes funktioniert und/oder sinnvoll ist? :

Ich ahbe ein PHP-Skript auf einem Server. Das Skript baut eine Connection zu einer Datenbank auf und übergibt diese an eine Java-Application. Und die Java-Appliaction arbeitet mit dieser Connection so, als ob sie diese selber über JDBC hergestellt hätte.


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Also ich würde es nicht so machen. Liegt aber daran, dass ich mich nicht mit PHP auskenne . Ansonnsten würde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren, aber warum willst du ein extra Script einsetzen?
Welche Alternativen hast du denn?


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Naja ich hab irgendwo eine Datenbank und muss da mit Java drauf. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich keinen Server dazwischen schalten kann, der mir die Connection verwaltet und somit leigen die Zugangsdaten (also DB-Login) entweder in einer Datei auf der Platte oder sind direkt im Sourcecode verankert.


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

> somit leigen die Zugangsdaten (also DB-Login) entweder in einer Datei auf der Platte oder sind direkt im Sourcecode verankert.


Dann würde ich mal die Scriptsache ausprobieren


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Naja ist halt die Frage, ob es auch anders geht, mir ist nur leider kein Weg eingefallen


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Wenn das nicht gerade für einen Kunden ist, dann würde ich es einfach probieren. Somit lernt man.
Falls es allerdings eine ultra-mega-krass-derbe-hyper-wichtige Sache ist, dann solltest du lieber nochmal bei Experten nachfragen.


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

Moin moin Atzen-Keeper!" ;-)


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Morgen, zukünftiger Dominik Haselbeck


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

Who the f*** is Ellis ... ähh ... Dominik Haselbeck?! :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Öhm wovon redet ihr? oO

Nein ist nichts für irgendeinen Kunden, sondern nur für mich. Aber es sollte trotzdem "sicher" sein, weil die Datenbank im Internet zugänglich ist und da natürlich nicht jeder drauf soll


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Who the f*** is Ellis ... ähh ... Dominik Haselbeck?! :suspekt:


Mehrfacher deutscher Kickboxweltmeister 

@hammet
Sind da so wichtige Daten drauf?


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

:suspekt: Ahso


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

@Matze
Nein, aber es soll ja nicht jeder was in die Datenbanks chreiben können? oO


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

@hammet
Auch wieder wahr. Was willst du da eigentlich genau basteln?

@sight
Was hällst du von der JohnBello Story 2? Hörs mir grad an und muss sagen, dass er damit nicht nur "Optik Takeover" wieder gut macht, sonder auch "Tod oder Lebendig".


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

@Matze

Ein Prog mit dem man verschiedene Daten in eine Datenbank schreibt (welch Wunder ) und die Datenbank liegt auf meinem Webspace, und das Programm benutz nicht nur ich sondern n-Leute.


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Was ist los? Alle eingeschlafen oder was?


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Ich rätsel immernoch, was *sfg* heist


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Hmm so schwer ist das Rätsel nicht, aber lassen wir dich mal noch ein bisschen im Dunkeln, dann hast du noch was zu tun


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Hmm, also "sehr frech grinsen" schließ ich mal aus ... :suspekt: 

Ansonnsten hätte ich noch im Angebot:
"Solidarische Förderung Gesetzloser",
"Sozialistische Freie Gewerkschaft",
"Soldaten fürn Griech" und
"Systemisch-funktionale Grammatik".
^^


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Wieso schließt du das aus? War fast richtig.

"Soldaten fürn Griech"
Hmm kommst du dirket aus Bayern oder bist zu zugezogen? Klingt ned so wie die bayrische Sprache  (ich würde das wohl eher so aussprechen hehe).

"Systemisch-funktionale Grammatik".
*kluger on*
Systematisch-funktional würde doch bedeuten, dass die Grammatik auf jeden Fall, egal in welchen umständen anwendbar wäre, also auch im bezug auf Fremde Sprachen etc.
*kluger off*


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wieso schließt du das aus? War fast richtig.


War ironisch, meinen Nachforschungen nach ist das richtig so.



hammet hat gesagt.:


> "Soldaten fürn Griech"
> Hmm kommst du dirket aus Bayern oder bist zu zugezogen? Klingt ned so wie die bayrische Sprache  (ich würde das wohl eher so aussprechen hehe).


Ja komm direkt da her, aber spreche eigentlich bis auf ein paar feinheiten Hochdeutsch 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> "Systemisch-funktionale Grammatik".
> *kluger on*
> Systematisch-funktional würde doch bedeuten, dass die Grammatik auf jeden Fall, egal in welchen umständen anwendbar wäre, also auch im bezug auf Fremde Sprachen etc.
> *kluger off*


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemisch-funktionale_Grammatik


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Hatte ich ja so geschrieben, bsi auf, dass ich meinte es müsse auf alle Sprachen anwendbar sein. Das ist es eigentlich nicht, und somit ist es nicht systematisch im eigentlichen Sinne oO


Achja und sfg hat auch die Bedeutung : "super freches Grinsen"


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Achja und sfg hat auch die Bedeutung : "super freches Grinsen"


Also ob:
"Sehr freches Grinsen",
"Super freches Grinsen" oder
"Scheiß freches Grinsen" ist doch wohl genauso egal


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Ich hab ja gesagt fast richtig 
Wobei "Super" ja immernoch mehr Wertigkeit besitzt als ein einfaches "sehr"


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

... Erbsenzähler -.- ...


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

*damm*

*hunger!* 


JB 2 ja sehr gute Beats, der Track ist cool wo er so auf Animateur macht!


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Welches meinst du? CD 1 oder 2? Eines mit oder ohne Feature? Titelnummer? Oder noch besser: Titel?


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

Das erkennst du dann schon! Is mit Moe Mitchell in der Hook! ;-)


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Hmm ich kenn die Musik ned  Kann ich leider ned mitreden 
Aber is ja eh grad still geworden hier


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

kann dir nicht die Titelnummer sagen, weil ich es bei einem Kollegen gehört habe! Und es gar nicht mein eigen nennen kann!


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

So, wieder da.
Was hör ich da für beschwerden hammet? Da muss er nur 1 Stunde alleine diesen Thread halten und schon wird gejammert 

@sight
Kp


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Das Problem war aber, ich hab gearbeitet und selber Mittag gemacht  

Toll wenn man ein Sql-Statemnt mit 3200 zeichen und 160 Datenbankfeldern hat und der nicht funktioniert. Man sucht natürlich stundenlang das Statement durhc und bekommt dann mit, dass einfahc die Daten falsch sind, die in der Datenbank stehetn  -.-


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Sowas kenne ich -.-
Aber was ich mich gerade mehr beschäftigt, hällst du einen so langen SQL Befehl für sinnvoll oder gehts einfach nicht kleiner?


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Öhm das is ne etwas kompliziertere Sache  
Es gibt nur die Möglichkeiten, ich mache mehrer verschachtelte Selects (entweder mit Subselects oder mit Schleifen in JAVA) oder ich mache ein großes Select mit ner Menge Joins. Ich muss über ca 7 Tabellen gehen die oftmals 1 zu n Beziehungen haben usw.


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Na dann, mein Beileid


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Ja -.- und der Kollege, der das mitbenutzen wird/will und mir helfen sollte, ist natürlich krank geworden -.-


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Warscheinlich wusste er, dass er dieses Statement überprüfen muss


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Juhu es geht!  Jetzt funktioniert zumindest erstmal die Hälfte des Statements 

Edit: Wo konnte man eigtl nochmal nachschauen wieviel Posts man in einem Thread hat?


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Dann kannst du dich freuen, "nur" noch 1600 Zeichen zu überprüfen ;-]


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Sorry, hatte deinen Edit nicht bemerkt.
Das kannst du nachslesen, wenn du deine Maus über das auf dem Screenshoot markierte runde Ding hällst.
Wie viel hast du denn hier? ^^


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Mit diesem hier 799


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Bei mir ein bischen mehr als das doppelte meiner jetzigen Beitragszahl


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Du machst ja auch andauernd irgendwleche Doppelposts, da ist das ja auch kein Wunder  *sfg*  *duck renn weg*


----------



## Matze (13. November 2008)

Also hast du jetzt "sehr", "super" oder "Scheiße" frech gegrinst?

Ich verabschiede mich, muss heute mal früher weg.
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## hammet (13. November 2008)

Diesmal meinte ich "sehr" 
Jo schönen Feierabend, ich bleib noch bis 17 Uhr hier.


----------



## Alleno (13. November 2008)

Wie ich das aushalte Matze? Keine Ahnung ....
übrigens 6 Uhr war ich schon fast im Bus...5 Uhr aufstehen war angesagt *kotz*

so, gleich bin ich wieder on tour hehe bis später oder morgen!


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

on tour?

Klingt nach -SAUFEN-!! *


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2008)

Ok Leute sorry Doppelpost! 


Matze check das mal aus: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/290164-langeweile-727.html#post1695784


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Morgen morgen liebe Leute 
Hm 6 Uhr im Bus? Das bin ich auch immer zur Berufsschule -.-

1 da to go !


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ok Leute sorry Doppelpost!
> 
> 
> Matze check das mal aus: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/290164-langeweile-727.html#post1695784


Ähm... was soll der Link? Der verweist auf deinen Post drüber


----------



## sight011 (14. November 2008)

Muaahahahaha!! xD Das war der falsche Link is wohl in der Euphorie passiert!


hier der richtige Link:


http://www.myspace.com/akpdm 


P.S.: Wie geil wäre es, man macht einen Doppelpost, um auf seinen vorherigen Beitrag aufmerksam zu machen!


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Wer ist das, was finde ich da und wer errinnert mich am We nochmal, wenn ich zuhause bin das anzuschau? ^^


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Hey sight, check mal das: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1695988-post10901.html


----------



## sight011 (14. November 2008)

harr harr! 

Du Quatschkopf! Die Erwartung dort einen guten Künstler anzutreffen, dürfte dich selbst motivieren!


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Na ja, Freitag Abends switchen sämmtliche Neuronen und Axon bei mir oben in der Platte in den WE-Modus. Dann hab ich nur noch rudimentären Zugriff auf arbeitswochenspezifische Erinnerungen


----------



## sight011 (14. November 2008)

hehe ok! Dann is pech!  WEißt ja nich was du verpasst!


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1695966-post10898.html

-.-


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Fühlst du dich vernachlässigt hammet ?

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1696006-post10907.html


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Eigentlich nicht, aber ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit schadet nie


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

*hammet!*

Besser so?


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Die Smilies sind eindeutig zu klein


----------



## sight011 (14. November 2008)

das kann man ja sogar vom Mars sehen!


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Die Smilies sind eindeutig zu klein


Immer was zu meckern, wie dir Frauen. Hammet, ab heute wir wieder geschwitzt, am Sack gekratzt und nur noch eine Sorte Essbesteck benutzt, das ist ein Befehl ;-].




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> das kann man ja sogar vom Mars sehen!


Hast du dort deine geheime Basis eingerichtet (ich wittere eine Verschwörung)...
oder isst du gerade nur? ^^


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Immer was zu meckern, wie dir Frauen. Hammet, ab heute wir wieder geschwitzt, am Sack gekratzt und nur noch eine Sorte Essbesteck benutzt, das ist ein Befehl ;-].



1. immer immer 
2. naja mach ich sogut wie nie, wahrscheinlich wasche ich mich zu gut 
3. könnte möglich sein, jenachdem, was es heuet zum Abendbrot gibt


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

1. Gut
2. Das hat nicht mit Jukreitz zu tun (sollte nicht ) sondern mit übertriebenen Testosteron-gepowse, welches du anscheinend bitter nötig hast ;-]
3. Was soll das heisen? Ab sofor wird mit Händen gegessen!

mfg, dein BackToMan-Coach


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

1. joa ^^
2. hmm naja ich mag mich aber nicht ständig am Knie kratzen....
3. ja kein Problem, nur will ich mir meien Finger nicht verbrennen bzw. nicht nur kalte Speisen zu mich nehmen


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

2. Gute Antwort gibt 1 Pluspunkt.
3. Für den Anfang genemigt, für heiße Speisen ist eine normale Gabel und ein Buschmesser erlaubt -  Hauptsache du lässt einen Saustall zurück.

So, weiter gehts mit dem Training: Lass mal ein paar Witze über Frauen hören.
^^


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Kein Witz über Frauen aber auch ganz lustig:

Kommt ein neutron zur Disko. Sagt der Türsteher: "Geschlossene Veranstaltung, nur für geladene Gäste".


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Haha, der ist aber auch gut.

Mal ne Frage. Ich weiß ja, dass MAC Adressen einmalig sein müssen. Aber wie ist das, wenn Rechner in verschiedenen Netzen hängen und (durch manipulation u.a.) die selbe MAC aufweisen, gibts das Probleme?


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

Keine Frauenwitze, wenn ich da bin 

kennt ihr schon die neusten Anmachsprüche:
Na Praline, schon gefüllt? ODER Na Scnittchen, schon belegt?


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Das kommt drauf an, welche Verbindung benutzt wird. Im selben Netz sollte es zu Problemen kommen (an der Stelle, wo an MAC adressiert wird und nicht mehr an IP) und in unterschiedlichen Netzen (die komplett voneinander getrennt sidn, also auch kein Internetanschluss) gibt es natürlich kein Probleme


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

@hammet
Mal angenommen zwei verschiedene Netze, die am Internet hängen.
Wenn das stören würde könnte man doch mit leichtigkeit große Server stören (sofern MAC bekannt wäre), oder nicht?



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Keine Frauenwitze, wenn ich da bin
> 
> kennt ihr schon die neusten Anmachsprüche:
> Na Praline, schon gefüllt? ODER Na Scnittchen, schon belegt?


Wir müssen hammet aber wieder zum Mann machen -.-
Man, die sind vieleichtg lustig, aber mies...


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Ja deswegen schrieb ich ja an der Stelle wo auf MAC zurückgegriffen wird. Verständigung im Internet gescheiht ja über IP.



Ich hab meien Nummer verloren, kann ich deine haben?
Ich bin ortsunkundig, kannst du mir den Weg zu deiner Wohnung zeigen?


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

naja ob IHR ihn zum Mann machen könnt, dass weiß ich natürlich nicht 

ich find die Anmachsprüche super geil...NUR würde mich einer so ansprechen. müsste ich mich leider so über ihn todlachen

die von hammnet sind aber auch nicht schlecht 
ich mags dann aber lieber etwas "normaler", so dass man ins Gespräch kommen kann...eventuell 1 oder 2 Komplimente dazu sind auch nicht schlecht hrhr ABER man soll ja keine Ansprüche stellen


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ja deswegen schrieb ich ja an der Stelle wo auf MAC zurückgegriffen wird. Verständigung im Internet gescheiht ja über IP.


Mein Ausbilder glaubt mir nicht, dass z.B. Du hammet und ich, wir die gleichen MAC's haben könnten, ohne Probleme. Wie verklicker ich ihm das?


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Ich hab hier mal nen guten Frauenwitz:

Warum können Frauen nicht hübsch und gleichzeitig intelligent sein?
 - Dann wären sie ja Männer!


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

HAHA gut, dass es nur ein Witz ist


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Natürlich ist es nur ein Witz, ich würde sowas einer Frau doch niemals unterstellen ;-)


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

Will ich auch hoffen, sonst hättest du mich schon einmal als Feindin


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

^^ Frauen sind doch was tolles 

Dein Witzt hat aber auch schon einen laaaaaangen Bart, oder SonMarcel?


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Wie sagt man doch so schön... It's an oldie, but an goodie.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Du Leichenschänder


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Mein Ausbilder glaubt mir nicht, dass z.B. Du hammet und ich, wir die gleichen MAC's haben könnten, ohne Probleme. Wie verklicker ich ihm das?



http://www.wolfram-stanek.de/OSI_7_Schichten_Modell.GIF

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Routing

"Im Internet wird das Routing (üblicherweise) auf der IP-Schicht durchgeführt. Im ISO/OSI-Modell ist Routing eine der wesentlichen Aufgaben der dritten Schicht."

MAC-Adressierung liegt in einer tieferen Schicht, damit erfolgt die Adressierung nach MAC erst im internene Netz.


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Du Leichenschänder



Nö, ich nutze gegebene Mittel nur effektiv aus, egal wie alt 

EDIT:


hammet hat gesagt.:


> MAC-Adressierung liegt in einer tieferen Schicht, damit erfolgt die Adressierung nach MAC erst im internene Netz.



Somit sollte es doch auch möglich sein, dass diverse Mac Adressen sich irgendwann zufällig überschneiden können, oder nicht? Zum Beispiel, dass eine Mac Adresse durch Zufall weltweit doppelt oder mehr vorhanden sein könnte? Also jetzt mal abgesehen vom Manipulieren.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

@hammet
Glaubt er mir trozdem noch nicht. Da muss ich wohl warten, bis mein Chef wieder da ist -.-.
Aber danke für die Links.


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

SonMarcel hat gesagt.:


> Somit sollte es doch auch möglich sein, dass diverse Mac Adressen sich irgendwann zufällig überschneiden können, oder nicht? Zum Beispiel, dass eine Mac Adresse durch Zufall weltweit doppelt oder mehr vorhanden sein könnte? Also jetzt mal abgesehen vom Manipulieren.


Ich weiß nicht, wie die Hersteller die MAC errechnen, aber theoretishc könnte das vorkommen, denke schon, ja.


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

@Matze:
Dann könntest du mein Argument von eben benutzen, es wäre nämlich schwierig, zu verhindern, das keine einzige Mac zwei mal vorkommt.

Seine Behauptung, das zwei gleiche MAC-Adressen unmöglich wären, ist somit durch logisches betrachten widerlegt.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Sagte ich bereits. Aber er ist felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass jede MAC auf der Welt nur einmal vorkommen darf und vorkommt -.-


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Sagte ich bereits. Aber er ist felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass jede MAC auf der Welt nur einmal vorkommen darf und vorkommt -.-



Damit hat er ja auch Recht  Weil das zu hinterlegt ist, dass jede MAC einzigartig ist. ABER es ist TECHNISCH nicht unmöglich doppelte MACs zu verwenden.


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Na dann bleibt dir wohl nur übrig, seine Ansicht entweder so hinzunehmen, oder ihm einen Beweis zu erbringen.


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

SonMarcel? egal wie alt ?  oh man  hrhr


----------



## hammet (14. November 2008)

Macht sich da BW an SonMarcel ran? oO


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> SonMarcel? egal wie alt ?  oh man  hrhr



Ähm, ich muss mich korrigieren, Frauen sind davon ausgeschlossen. Da ist das Alter nicht egal ;-)


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

wieso denken heute alle Männer, dass ich mich an sie ranmache ?!

Außerdem BW ist Vergangenheit....


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Ist "BW" dein alter Nick, Alleno?


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> wieso denken heute alle Männer, dass ich mich an sie ranmache ?!


Ich nicht, ich weißs ja, dass ich zu "jung" bin  




SonMarcel hat gesagt.:


> Ist "BW" dein alter Nick, Alleno?


*B*lack*W*oman war ihr alter Nic


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

ich dachte, du wüsstest das...hmmm hatten wir nicht schonmal geschrieben?

BW steht für Blackwoman ...war mein alter Nick hier ja


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

@Matze : das habe ich nie gesagt  mein Ex war auch was jünger als ich 

zu meinen Freundinnen sag ich immer: 
den reite ich auch noch ein  sorry für das Vesaute, bin einfach jut drauf heute hehe


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> zu meinen Freundinnen sag ich immer:
> den reite ich auch noch ein



Hehe, nette Einstellung.;-)

Das dein alter Nick "BlackWoman" war, wusste ich noch nicht.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> den reite ich auch noch ein


Haha ^^
So einen ähnlichen Spruch unter Jungs kenne ich auch, wenns um eine geht, die älter ist als man selbst:
"Auf nem alten Gaul lernt man das Reiten"


----------



## sight011 (14. November 2008)

Hallo Alleno *umarm*!


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

tja Frauengespräche können wohl genauso schlimm sein wie bei Männern...oder vielleicht noch viel schlimmer?! 

SIGHT juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!  *zu dir gerannt komm und in deine Arme fall*HAHA


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> tja Frauengespräche können wohl genauso schlimm sein wie bei Männern...oder vielleicht noch viel schlimmer?!


Warscheinlich das selbe Nivou, jedoch machen es die Damen heimlich


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Manchmal ist es doch schon interessant zu erfahren, was Frauen sich so untereinander erzählen ;-)



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Warscheinlich das selbe Nivou, jedoch machen es die Damen heimlich



Hehe, das trifft bestimmt zu.


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

Heimlich wieso denn das 
Also bei uns passiert das spontan und dann gehts schonmal laut zur Sache  
Wir bekommen dann manchmal schon ein paar komische Blicke hrhr


----------



## sight011 (14. November 2008)

Wie geht es euch?! War heute ja so abwesend 

... und anbei wie geht es deiner Freundin im Krankenhaus! - Geht es ihr schon besser? 

Sitze gerade noch an meienm Arbeitsplatz weil ich mich in eienr halben Stunde mit einer Alten-Schulfreundin treffe *freu*! Die hatte Geburtstag und ich habe deswegen ein paar Beck's Gold aufgefahren   Nur das beste für die Damen! hehe 

Wie schaut es bei euch Pläne für das Wochenende!

Matze du hattest wohl kein franz. i nder Schule oder lese dir nochmal deinen letzten Post durch 

*Alleno lebe hoch* Peaze A.


----------



## Matze (14. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ein paar Beck's ... Nur das beste für die Damen! hehe


Wie unglaublich edel 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wie schaut es bei euch Pläne für das Wochenende!


Geburtstag, Geburtstag und extrem chilln ^^


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Matze du hattest wohl kein franz. i nder Schule oder lese dir nochmal deinen letzten Post durch


Nein. Und ich werde mich ganz sicher nicht Regeln von Leuten unterwerfen, die Froschschenkel essen und ein Baget (<- ) im Hintern haben ;-] ^^


Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

danke der Nachfrage...die ist entlassen wurden, aber leider hat sich die Wunde schon entzündet....am WE muss ich ihr erstmal den Haushalt machen, weil sie selbst dazu nicht allein in der Lage ist...kann auch gut sein, dass ich sie waschen muss....die Arme!

Keine Sorge...wir haben uns schonmal nackt gesehen 

danke Matze, dir auch ein schönes WE! Bis spätestens Mittwoch


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. November 2008)

Bonjour.
Ich geh gleich erstmal mit Kollegen das Wochenende einläuten. =)
Btw: Der Thread heißt ja immernoch Langeweile... sollte doch geändert werden.


----------



## sight011 (14. November 2008)

> Nein. Und ich werde mich ganz sicher nicht Regeln von Leuten unterwerfen, die Froschschenkel essen und ein Baget (<- ) im Hintern haben



herrlich damit hast du mir das Wochenende versüßt!!   




> weil sie selbst dazu nicht allein in der Lage ist...kann auch gut sein, dass ich sie waschen muss....die Arme!



ich würde zur Not auch helfen!  *



> Keine Sorge...wir haben uns schonmal nackt gesehen



Waaaaaaas?!  ... Wio das denn ? 


@ Wiesel Bonjour Monsieur!!



> Ich geh gleich erstmal mit Kollegen das Wochenende einläuten. =)



trés bien!! 




> Btw: Der Thread heißt ja immernoch Langeweile... sollte doch geändert werden.



Bin ich auch dafür aber nur wenn die Gründerin einverstanden ist!! 


So hab gerade eine Sms bekommen meine Bekannte ist in 10 min da! Deswegen bin ich dann auch gleich mal weg!

*Umarm nochmal alle* - natürlich nur die Frauen!-   See you Ladies and Gents!!


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Gleich um neun gehts erstmal in den Partykeller von nem Freund und dann besprechen wir in der Runde, was wir heute unternehmen  Mal schauen, vielleicht wirds ein Discoabend.

@Alleno: Falls nötig, biete ich meine Hilfe beim Waschen an, hehe


----------



## Alleno (14. November 2008)

Männer...kennste einen, kennste alle 

danke ihr seid zu lieb!


----------



## SonMarcel (14. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Männer...kennste einen, kennste alle
> 
> danke ihr seid zu lieb!



Ach, kein Ding, wir helfen dir doch gerne. Außerdem können wir ja auch nicht einfach so zusehen, wie du vor Arbeit untergehst


----------



## hammet (17. November 2008)

Morgen, auf in eine neue Woche !


----------



## yellowspam (17. November 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen aus dem bewölkten Wien!


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Richtig hammet, auf gehts


----------



## hammet (17. November 2008)

Ja...ich freu mich auch total @.@


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Guten Morgen, müde Krieger.


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Ab jetzt wieder da Ex? Wunderbar, dann sind wir ja wieder komplett ^^


----------



## hammet (17. November 2008)

Juhu der Doktorrrrrr ist wieder da!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Jop, hatte Schule....bin aber jetzt wieder voll da .


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Na wunderbar, dann kannst du für mich die nächsten 2 Wochen übernehmen


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Was? Das anheizen?


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Das defibrilliren diese Threads, wenns mal wieder still wird... aber mein Auto könntest du auch schon mal anheizen, muss ich nicht kratzen


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Ok, da tingel ich nacher mit dem Fahrrad hin...
Was für eine Art von heizen bevorzugst du da? 


Lagerfeuer
Lapdance
Flammenwerfer
Vulkan
Reibung


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ok, da tingel ich nacher mit dem Fahrrad hin...
> Was für eine Art von heizen bevorzugst du da?
> 
> 
> ...



Lapdance und Reibung, aber nur wenn das eine hübsche Assistentin von dir erledigt ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Dann nehm ich die auf dem Gepäckträger mit.


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Kannst auch nur die vorbeischicken, ist überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## sight011 (17. November 2008)

Moin @ all 

@ Matze und hast bestimmt evrgessen das Profile von AK reinzuziehen!  oder


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze und hast bestimmt evrgessen das Profile von AK reinzuziehen!  oder


Du wirst es nicht glauben, ich habe zunächst dran gedacht . Habe meinen PC eingeschalten. Kurz bevor mein Mauszeiger den Feuerfuchs gestreichelt hat brachte der Sturmvogel eine E-Mail vorbei, dass ich eine Nachricht von ner Freundin im VZ erhalten habe. Und da es bekanntlich heist "Ladys first", habe ich mich erst dem zugewendet. Nach ein paar Nachrichten hin und her und der Abendplanung war dann schon wieder der Grund des Anschaltens meines PC's gänzlich unbekannt und uninterressant geworden...
Wer weiterlesen will, kauft bitte meine Biografie: "Mein Wochenende" ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Hmm. Mein Wochenende würde auch für eine Biografie ausreichen....


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Was war denn los bei dir?
Wie viele Euronen hast du ausgegeben, wie viele Frauen abgeschleppt, wie oft der Polizei entkommen und wie oft zum austreten aufgewacht?
Welche Clubs hast du gerockt und zerstört und hast du endlich rausgefunden, was das Gallileo Mysterie Team noch nicht vermocht hat in Erfahrung zu bringen, nämlich wo zur Hölle ist eigentlich links?
*Euphorie brems*
Raus damit, Partylöwe


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Kleiner Abriss: 

Freitag: Clubs, ich war Fahrer, im Bett um ca. 5:30
Samstag: Kneipentour, betrunken, im Bett ca. 3:30
Sonntag: eigentlich nix, im Bett ca. 1:30

Und jeweils auch immer nur 6 Stunden Schlaf, weil Sachen anstanden. Dementsprechend schau ich auch heute aus....


----------



## hammet (17. November 2008)

Ungefähr so wie dein Avatar denke ich


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Also muss ich mir dein Gesicht von heute ungefär so vorstellen, wie das, deines Avatares, oder? 

Edit.:
@hammet
ha ha, ich würde mal sagen, zwei Idioten, ein Gedanke


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

So ungefähr . Aber es geht eigentlich.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich nur heute nach der Arbeit ins Bett fallen und erst zur dienstäglichen Arbeit wieder aufwachen .
Und was habt ihr so gemacht?


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Freitag war mal seit langem wieder richtig laaaaaaaammmm. Alle meine Leute waren entweder zuhause, mussten arbeiten oder waren krank. War dann nur zuhause und hab an ein paar Texten geschrieben. Konnte aber endlich mal wieder viel schlafen.
Samstag war es da schon ereignissreicher. Aufstehen und gleich losfahren, ein paar Besorgungen machen. Danach wieder ne Stunde Schreiben. Bis zum Abend dann mit paar Homies was unternommen und Abends dann auf Geburtstag. Keine Ahnung, wann ich heim gekommen bin, zu solchen Zeiten schau ich nicht mehr auf die Uhr .
Sonntag dann wieder extrem Chilln. Bischen rumtelefoniert und gleich alles für die kommende Woche ausgemacht. Bischen weitergetextet und dann nur noch mit nem Kumpel gezockt.


----------



## sight011 (17. November 2008)

Es ist auch nicht empfehlenswert auf die Uhr zu schauen! Wenn man von der Party kommt und die anderen Frühstücken gerade!


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

So ungefähr.
Ich hab übrigens auf der letzten Seite schon auf deine Frage geantwortet sight


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Bei mir hängt da so ein Riesending an Uhr (da ist Flava Flav ein Versager dagegen ), da kann ich das garnicht übersehen...


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir hängt da so ein Riesending an Uhr (da ist Flava Flav ein Versager dagegen )


Und die Auszeichnung für die Aussage des Tages geht an ... *trommelwirbel* ... mit knappen Vorsprung vor sight's Aussage mit dem nach hause kommen zum Frühstück .... an Ex1tus ^^
Glückwunsch.

Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie ich die alte Amiga-Version des ersten Lemmings Spiels wieder spielen kann, heirate ich dich


----------



## Dubii (17. November 2008)

Müsst ihr nicht arbeiten


----------



## Dubii (17. November 2008)

Und is Nesk eig. gestorben =D?


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Dubii hat gesagt.:


> Müsst ihr nicht arbeiten


Hab Leerlauf, weil ich grade paar Rechner aufsetze und die Installation halt bischen dauert


Dubii hat gesagt.:


> Und is Nesk eig. gestorben =D?



Warum sollte er?


----------



## Dubii (17. November 2008)

Seh ihn garnicht mehr ;-]


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Vorhin war er mal on...


----------



## Dubii (17. November 2008)

Ja da...war ich am Arbeiten =D 

Und nun Langweile ich mich


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Seid nesk Mod ist, ist er voll abgehoben und gibt sich nicht mehr mit dem normalen "Userpack" ab .


----------



## hammet (17. November 2008)

Der Doktorrrr hat Nesk in seinem Folterkeller eingesperrt um aus ihm die Geheimnisse der Mods auszuquetschen. Aber er versucht das zu verheimlichen! :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Loyale Mitarbeiter zu finden ist heutzutage einfach schwierig. Die stehen noch nicht mal unter Druck und trotzdem verraten sie alles. Wie soll man so denn arbeiten. Achja, arbeiten fällt mir gerade schwer, da der Lizenzschutz von Adobe beschlossen hat das meine Lizenzen erstmal nicht funktionieren sollen und ich doch bitte alles neu installieren soll....toll


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Post Nr.: 11.000 ^^
Bestimmt ist nesk nur untergetaucht und infiltriert gerade eine Unterorganisation der Illuminaten. Bestimmt gibt er uns versteckte Hinweise in seinem aktuellen neuen Blogeintrag. Ich glaube ich versuche dem mal auf den Grund zu gehen ...

*ImSchattenVerschwind*


----------



## Dubii (17. November 2008)

Ich hab schon Kopfschmerzen xD
hab mir heute neue Brushes fürn Photoshop ( wie ich ihn hasse ) Besorgt =)


Es lebe doch Illu =)


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Du kannst wenigstens beide benutzen, bei mir streikt die komplette Suite....


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (17. November 2008)

Was hast du denn angestellt, dass das nicht geht?


----------



## Dubii (17. November 2008)

Lizensen abgelaufen denke ich mal =D

Nuja um sowas kümmert sich mein Chef


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du denn angestellt, dass das nicht geht?


Warscheinlich hat er am Samstag den falschen Leuten ans Bein gepisst und weis es nicht mehr, wegen seinem Suff  ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was da los ist.... Lizenzen abgelaufen? Das ist doch keine Shareware....
Es hat funktioniert und das einzige was ich gemacht habe, war ein CameraRaw Update zu installieren. Hab auch mal beim Adobe Kundendienst angerufen, aber nach 30-minütiger Musikbeschallung, kam plötzlich nur noch das "Besetzt-Zeichen". Schnelle Internetrechereche hat nichts brauchbares ergeben und jetzt installiere ich es halt nochmal, hoffentlich geht es dann.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (17. November 2008)

Pff böser Alkohol


----------



## sight011 (17. November 2008)

Wiesel hast du die pn gecheckt?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (17. November 2008)

Hab auch schon geantwortet


----------



## Matze (17. November 2008)

Ich verzieh mich jetzt. Schönen Abend noch:

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (17. November 2008)

Jops
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## DerSiebte (18. November 2008)

Morgen!!

Jetzt "arbeite" ich schon seit mehr als einer stunde und langweile mich immernoch.. -.-


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Moin moin, alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Fit? Aber natürlich! So fit dass Olympiateilnehmer neben mir aussehen, als hätten sie sich Monate lang nur von Bier, Zigaretten und Schweinebräten ernährt (igit, was für ne hässliche Kombi)!


----------



## Dubii (18. November 2008)

Bin grad erst angekommen...mal gucken wies wird =)
Und Freitag frei =P

Und bei euch ?


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Hmm stimmt Matze, schmeckt alles nicht 

Aber ist schön, dass du dich noch auf den Beinen halten kannst


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Aber ist schön, dass du dich noch auf den Beinen halten kannst


Wieso sollte ich das nicht können? Mich reist man nicht so einfach zu Boden ;-]


Haha zu geil! Unten unter Stichwörter zu diesem Thread stehen als Stichwörter: "Lustig" und "Verschwörung" ^^


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Hö? Wer hat die denn eingetragen? oO


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung, mir gefällts ^^

Bist du heute so schwer aus dem Bett gekommen, oder wie darf ich die Aussage mit auf den Beinen verstehen?


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Na du hast den Vergleich gezogen, als ob die dich Tagelang mit Bier, Zigaretten udn Schweinebraten ernährt hast. Da hab ich geschlussfolgert, dass die ned so auf der Höhe bist. You know what i mean?  

Aber mal ehrlich, wer kommt hier ins Forum und liest sich 11000+ Posts durch? :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


Edit// Find ich einfahc zu geil  :
:suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

@hammet
Les dir meinen Post nochmal genau durch. Der sagt das genaue Gegenteil, nämlich, dass ich sehr wohl fit bin.


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Fit? Aber natürlich! So fit dass Olympiateilnehmer neben mir aussehen, als hätten sie sich Monate lang nur von Bier, Zigaretten und Schweinebräten ernährt



btw.: Ich rauche nicht, Schwein schmeckt mir nicht, Bräten hasse ich und Bier ist auch nur selten drin (Bock zählt nicht )


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Achso dacht du hattest nen Vergleich gezogen, das du genauso bist wie die  Verlesen sorry 

Is ja noch früh am Morgen (bzw. mitten in der Nacht) und da kann man sich shconmal verlesen hehe


----------



## Profundi (18. November 2008)

Was zuerst das Huhn oder das Ei?


----------



## Loomis (18. November 2008)

Huhn, so sehe ich das.


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Profundi hat gesagt.:


> Was zuerst das Huhn oder das Ei?


Warscheinlich das Huhn, ansonsten hätte ich schlechte Laune, erst warten zu müssen bis es schlüpft, bevor es Mittagessen gibt


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Wieso ? Ein Omlett wär auch nicht schlecht  Ich glaub eher das Ei war zu erst da und im Ei gab es eine Mutation, wodurch ein Huhn entstand.


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Aber von Huhn werde ich satter als von Omlet -.-


----------



## Loomis (18. November 2008)

Und woher sollte das Ei hergekommen sein? Vom Himmelgefallen, oder hats "der liebe Gott" erschaffen? Das ist es, was mich zu der Überzeugung bringt, dass das Huhn zuerst da war


----------



## Profundi (18. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Warscheinlich das Huhn, ansonsten hätte ich schlechte Laune, erst warten zu müssen bis es schlüpft, bevor es Mittagessen gibt



Falsch ^^ Chuck Norris


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

@Loomes
Und wer hat das Ei gelegt? Du?



Profundi hat gesagt.:


> Falsch ^^ Chuck Norris


AUS! Falsch, kann er nicht, ich habe Chuck Norris vor 5 Jahren umgebracht! So, jetzt ist es raus und über Tote macht man keine Witze (erst nach 21,5 Jahren -> SouthPark Rechnung)!


----------



## Profundi (18. November 2008)

Um Chuck Norris zu töten musst du der Tod selber sein und der hat ihm bis heute noch nicht gewagt zu sagen dass seine Zeit schon längst gekommen wäre!


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Loomes hat gesagt.:


> Und woher sollte das Ei hergekommen sein? Vom Himmelgefallen, oder hats "der liebe Gott" erschaffen? Das ist es, was mich zu der Überzeugung bringt, dass das Huhn zuerst da war



Aha, aber das Huhn ist dann vom Himmel gefallen oder wie?
Jedes Lebewesen ist aus Einzellern entstanden und eine Kreatur (welche auch immer) hat ein Ei gelegt, in dem es zur Mutation kam und es schlüpfte ein Huhn. Sollte das Huhn zuerst da gewesen sein, hätte es von einem Säugetier abstammen und sich im Mutterleib gebildet haben, wobei da die Frage aufkommt, wieso die Natur ein Huhn aus einem Säugetier entstehen lassen würde.


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Profundi hat gesagt.:


> Um Chuck Norris zu töten musst du der Tod selber sein und der hat ihm bis heute noch nicht gewagt zu sagen dass seine Zeit schon längst gekommen wäre!


Lass den Mist, Norris witze sind genauso lustig wie AIDS, nur noch bekannter 

@hammet
Hör endlich auf, ich krieg Hunger


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Lass den Mist, Norris witze sind genauso lustig wie AIDS, nur noch bekannter
> 
> @hammet
> Hör endlich auf, ich krieg Hunger



Ja, aber Chuck Norris kann Drehtüren zuschlagen, AIDS kann das nicht.


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Fang du nicht auch noch an


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander ....

ja, ich bin heute schon hier...WEIL krank :/


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Morgen.
Oh man, du scheinst in letzter Zeit was Krankheiten u.ä. angeht irgedwie verfolgt zu werden -.-
Was hast du denn?


----------



## Profundi (18. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Morgen.
> Oh man, du scheinst in letzter Zeit was Krankheiten u.ä. angeht irgedwie verfolgt zu werden -.-
> Was hast du denn?



frag Chukc Norris ^^


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

naja ich hab schon ungefair seid 3 Wochen Magenprobleme ...
wollte deswegen nicht direkt zum Arzt laufen, aber irgendwann nervt das echt. Kaum bist du irgenndwo und dann gehts los mit den Magenschmerzen und der Übelkeit...ätzend!

Naja war gestern Abend nach der Uni direkt beim Arzt...
höchstwarscheinlich ne Magenschleimhautentzündung. Muss jetzt 1 Monat so Pillen schlucken und wenns dann nicht besser ist Magenspiegelung  

und wie isses bei euch so Jungs?


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Profundi hat gesagt.:


> frag Chukc Norris ^^


Aus schlechten Witzen erährt man keine Weisheit.

@Alleno
Keine schöne Sache, besonders wenns ums essen geht 

Alles klar bei mir, bis auf das Chuck-Norris-Witz-Nivou auf das der Thread gerade abgesenkt wird 
Uns sight wird warscheinlich gleich halloschreiend reinplatzen ^^


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Das ist gut das du krank bist!  - (meine) weil du dann hier bist!  Komische Logik! 

Wie geht es dem Rest und auch den neuen Gesichtern hier! 

Dubbi jetzt wurdest auch hier angeschwemmt oder was!  

Loomes glaubst du an Dawrinismus oder nicht!  

Wünsche euch noch allen einen fröhlichen Arbeitstag!! 

-Geil heute ist Training! *freu*-


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Uns sight wird warscheinlich gleich halloschreiend reinplatzen ^^


Sagte ichs nicht:


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist gut das du krank bist!  - (meine) weil du dann hier bist!  Komische Logik!
> 
> Wie geht es dem Rest und auch den neuen Gesichtern hier!
> 
> ...


Manchmal bist du ganz schön berechenbar ;-]


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

Hey sight, danke für dein Mitgefühl  aber versteh schon was du meinst 

und Matze, du hast Recht: ich hasse Chuck Norris "Witze"/Sprüche


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Oh man, weiß jemand von euch, wie ich auf einer Xen-VM auf der eine Grundinstallation von Debian läuft, eine Grafische Oberfläche zu Gesicht bekomme?


----------



## Profundi (18. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aus schlechten Witzen erährt man keine Weisheit.
> 
> @Alleno
> Keine schöne Sache, besonders wenns ums essen geht
> ...



Ich versteh nich was dein Problem ist mit Chuck Norris? Ich finds ganz witzig!
Nur weil du es nicht lustig findest muss es ja nicht heissen dass es allg. schlecht ist ^^

Ich wünsch dir trotzdem noch n Stressfreier Tag!


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Profundi hat gesagt.:


> Ich versteh nich was dein Problem ist mit Chuck Norris? Ich finds ganz witzig!



Eine Zeit lang haben sie mich nicht gestört. Aber ich war sehr schnell übersättigt. Kein Wunder wenn man jeden Tag den selben Witz von 3 verschiedenen Leuten hört.

Stress? Neine, Nur ein nerviger XServer -.-


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, weiß jemand von euch, wie ich auf einer Xen-VM auf der eine Grundinstallation von Debian läuft, eine Grafische Oberfläche zu Gesicht bekomme?



Öhm "start x" ? Falls denn überhaupt eine GUI installiert ist, bei Debian ist das so ne Sache. Aber wozu brauchst du denn eine grafische Oberfläche?


----------



## Profundi (18. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Eine Zeit lang haben sie mich nicht gestört. Aber ich war sehr schnell übersättigt. Kein Wunder wenn man jeden Tag den selben Witz von 3 verschiedenen Leuten hört.



ahso ^^ Tja es gibt Dinge die eigens verleiden und Dinge die tun's halt nicht und CN-Witze find ich halt komisch ^^ Und Weisheit? 
Ich würde gerne mal mit dem Dalai Lama sprechen... Der Mensch fasziniert mich schon seit 7 Jahre in Tibet... Nach diesem Film hab ich mein ganzes Ersparniss hergegeben um einmal nach Tibet zu reisen, nur leider wurden wir an der Sperzone nicht durchgelassen! War aber trotzdem ein schöner Aufenthalt!


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Öhm "start x" ? Falls denn überhaupt eine GUI installiert ist, bei Debian ist das so ne Sache. Aber wozu brauchst du denn eine grafische Oberfläche?


Weil ich einen Xen Server aufsetzten soll -> steht
Dann soll ich eine VM darauf zum laufen bringen -> läuft
mit Grafischer Oberfläche -> klappt nicht

^^ startx hab ich schon versucht ->

```
Fatal Server Error:
xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
```
Und Googel hat da auch nicht viel -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (18. November 2008)

So, ich kann jetzt auch "Hallooo-schreiend" reinplatzen....


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Naja wenn du Debian installiert hast geh ich mal davon aus, dass du keine GUI mitsinatllietr hast. Denn bei Debian ist eine GUI eigentlich nicht üblich. Dann besorg die doch einfach das Kit diener Wahl und installiere es (NIMM GNOME!), aber das ist deine Entscheidung, ich will dich ja nicht beeinflussen (GNOME!).


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

@Ex1tus
Moin moin Kollege

@hammet
Debian Grundinstallation, also nur das allernötigste.
Keine Sorge, ich wäre auch für Gnome und Gnome soll dort sowieso installiert werden. So, jetzt habe ich das gesammte  Gnome-Repatuar installiert... und weiter? Läuft ja nix -.-


----------



## Dubii (18. November 2008)

Dubbi jetzt wurdest auch hier angeschwemmt oder was!  


Hast das du willst mich wieder los werden :suspekt: ^^


----------



## Dubii (18. November 2008)

Dubbi jetzt wurdest auch hier angeschwemmt oder was!  


Heißt das du willst mich wieder los werden :suspekt: ^^


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Debian Grundinstallation, also nur das allernötigste.
> Keine Sorge, ich wäre auch für Gnome und Gnome soll dort sowieso installiert werden. So, jetzt habe ich das gesammte  Gnome-Repatuar installiert... und weiter? Läuft ja nix -.-



Öhm kommt der Fehler nahc der Installation von Gnome oder welche Fehler kommt jetzt?


@Ex1tus
Grüße Sie Doktorrrr.


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Öhm kommt der Fehler nahc der Installation von Gnome oder welche Fehler kommt jetzt?


Also den von "startx" kennst du schon, selber Fehler bei "xinit".
Wenn ich aber sage, gdm start, dann meckert er, das Gnome schon läuft.
Oder muss ich jetzt xorg wieder runterschmeißen und xfree86 rauf?
ARRRRGGGG und ich dachte Linux ist einfach geworden -.-


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Linux, ja, aber nicht Debian 
Ja versuchs doch einfach


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Egal ob ich jetzt xorg oder xfree86 nehme, inzwischen weis ich nicht mal mehr wo ich anfangen soll -.-


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Am besten von Null 
So lernst du es wenigstens richtig *sfg*


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Am besten von Null
> So lernst du es wenigstens richtig *sfg*


Ähh... und wo ist Null? Debian Grundistallation, fertig und dann?


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Nein Null ist eine formatierte Festplatte 


Edit// Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter :
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1960


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Das hab ich schon oft genug gemacht. Aber wo muss ich jetzt anfangen, wenn die DebianVM läuft?


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

> Heißt das du willst mich wieder los werden



Das ist so eine Interpretations-Sache! 

@ Matze ich schrei doch gar nich :suspekt: S*àsti 

-das nächste mal überrumple ich dich! -


----------



## Dubii (18. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist so eine Interpretations-Sache!



Na dann fang mal an zu erzählen 

Oder raff mal deinen Po in den Chat xD


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze ich schrei doch gar nich :suspekt: S*àsti


Stimmt, aber kurz darauf hat man wircklich was von dir gehört


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

@Matze
Hast du denn den Link gesehen? Oder war deine AUssage auf den Link bezogen?


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Ich geh mal Mittag-Essen!  Bye Bye


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Hau rein  sight 

@hammet
Hab den Link erst nach dem Post gesehen. Leider hilft er mir nicht. Der xorg muss auf tty0 zugreifen. tty0 wird allerdings vom Xen-Host verwendet und steht der VM nicht zur verfügung... mal sehen ob ich jetzt weiter komme -.-


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Haha bin Back und raffe meinen  Po in den Chat xD - hab ich ja vorhin gar nich gesehen Dubbi! :suspekt: Du bist ja verrückt!


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Natürlich geht der Chat bei mir wieder nicht -.- ...


----------



## Dubii (18. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Haha bin Back und raffe meinen  Po in den Chat xD - hab ich ja vorhin gar nich gesehen Dubbi! :suspekt: Du bist ja verrückt!



Wo bleibste xD


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Hmm Mittag vorbei..auf zum Endspurt !


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

@ Matze Haha  **

Dubbi bist du das auf dem Bild!?


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze Haha  **


Oh man, was haben wir gelacht .
Wie schauts mit den Spuren aus?


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Was wie worum gehts?


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

ich brauche jemanden der mich pflegt :suspekt:! AUFRUFAKTION!


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Das macht doch Sight bestimmt sehr gerne, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

ja ja die Arbeit immer auf andere schieben  ich bin pflegeleicht


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Das macht doch Sight bestimmt sehr gerne, da bin ich mir sicher.


Bis seine Alte davon Wind bekommt ;-]



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ich brauche jemanden der mich pflegt :suspekt:! AUFRUFAKTION!


Ich fühle mich grade verpflichtet. Also, wo soll ich hin kommen 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Was wie worum gehts?


Worauf bezogen?


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

inwiefern musst du denn gepflegt werden?


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

soll ich dir zur liebe ne softe Version schreiben sight 

@Matze: Ort steht da ja schon...kannst den sight ja mit einpacken. 2 Pfleger sind doch eh besser  FALLS der eine mal ne Verschnaufspause braucht


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> soll ich dir zur liebe ne softe Version schreiben sight


Und was für eine Version bekommen dann wir zu hören ;-) ?


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> FALLS der eine mal ne Verschnaufspause braucht


Und wenn du mal verschnaufen musst


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

Welche Version ihr bekommt Eine andere  hrhr nicht so neugierig sein

UND NEIN, ich werde keine Verschnaufspause brauchen  ich werde ja schließlich gepflegt und muss nichts tun


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Welche Version ihr bekommt Eine andere


Na dann lass mal hören. 



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> UND NEIN, ich werde keine Verschnaufspause brauchen  ich werde ja schließlich gepflegt und muss nichts tun


Alles klar, du musst es wissen ;-]


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

Ich schreib dann auf Anfrage ne pn


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Anfrage

^^

(Zeichenfüller)


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

*keine Langeweile*



> Welche Version ihr bekommt Eine andere  hrhr nicht so neugierig sein
> 
> UND NEIN, ich werde keine Verschnaufspause brauchen ich werde ja schließlich gepflegt und muss nichts tun
> 
> ...




Ich warte immer noch  



> Und wenn du mal verschnaufen musst



Matze du Drecksau  


EDIT: Ich glaube ich kaufe mir eine Adobe Aktie, was halltet ihr davon?


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Ich denke, du solltest dir lieber Puma-Aktien kaufen.


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Matze du Drecksau


Hmm, was soll ich dazu sagen... suchs dir einfach raus:
1. Versaut ist, wer Versautes denkt.
2. Nein, bin nur ehrlich.
3. Ist doch alles nur Spaß.
4. Vieleicht mein ich ja was Anderes als du denkst.
5. Ist das nicht portugisisch für: "Wie du wünscht schöne Frau" 
Nimm was du willst 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Ich glaube ich kaufe mir eine Adobe Aktie, was halltet ihr davon?


Ähhh und wie kommst du jetzt da drauf?


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Die ist heute aber nur gefallen:


http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/PUMA-Aktie


seit einem Jahr ist die nur gefallen, meinst du jetzt steigt ab morgen wieder


----------



## hammet (18. November 2008)

Vor einem jahr ist sie aber nur gestiegen  Die Zeit kommt wieder.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. November 2008)

Sei froh, dann ist sie günstiger


----------



## Alleno (18. November 2008)

Hey, ich besitze auch schon Aktien 


@sight: hab deine Anfrage bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. November 2008)

Muhaha ich hab eine ganze Siemens-Aktie von meinem Vater bekommen 
Naja... egal... eine lohnt nicht


----------



## Matze (18. November 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich, der Stahl und die Platten rufen ^^

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (18. November 2008)

Supertoll, nach noch einem Anruf beim Adobe Support (sehr freundlich der Typ dort), und 20 Neuinstallationen mit/ohne CS3Cleaner und hin und her, läuft mein CS3 endlich wieder. Da ich jetzt ein kleines bißchen *hust* mit der Arbeit hinterherhänge muss ich erstmal ein paar Überstunden schieben...Naja, so isses halt...


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Das wird schon wieder Ex! 

@ Alleno  nicht du wartest ich warte! hehe


----------



## Ex1tus (18. November 2008)

So, da ich der Superarbeiter bin, hab ich schon alles fertig. Jawollja!

Haut rein, ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Hau rein!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. November 2008)

Hauen Sie 
Wir wollen ja höflich sein


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Sind wir doch immer, nicht oder?!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. November 2008)

Natürlich sind wir das immer.
Juhu am Samstags solls schneien  Ein Konzert mit Schnee kann doch nur toll werden


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

und matschig! 

Was war das noch gleich für ein Konzi Ska, Punk o.  Metall?!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. November 2008)

Metalcore, was die Vorband ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit alle Beiträge von mir im Flash-Forum zu sehen?

... also nur die?


Metall-Core klingt ja crazen!!  Welche Band is ditte?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. November 2008)

Callejon. Kennt eh niemand 

@ Frage: Nicht, dass ich wüsste. Frag mal nen Mod.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. November 2008)

Geh auf die Suche. Trag deinen Benutzernamen ein. Aktiviere "Exakte Suche" und wähle in der Foren-Liste das Flash-Forum aus.

lg,..


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2008)

Alles klar! Danke!


So bin auch mal weg, ab zum Training! Grüße an alle! Bye Ciao Wiesel


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. November 2008)

Ciao. Man sieht sich


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

Bald ist Halbzeit ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Morgen. Und das Wochenende ist dann die dritte Halbzeit?


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Und wo bleibt dann die 2.?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Na von Mittwochnachmittag bis Freitagnachmittag. Du weißt schon was es mit der "dritten Halbzeit" auf sich hat?


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Ähhhhhhhhh nö!


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

> Dritte Halbzeit ist ein Ausdruck für Ausschreitungen vor und/oder nach einem Fußballspiel. Er wird hauptsächlich in der Fan- und Hooliganszene verwendet und ist manchmal auch Teil des Namens einer Gruppierung. In diesem Zusammenhang wird auch oft vom „Sieger/Verlierer der Dritten Halbzeit“ gesprochen, wenn eine Gruppierung den Kampf gegen eine feindliche Gruppierung gewinnt/verliert.



Zeichenauffüllung.


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Achso. Na ja, ich interessiere mich nicht für Fußball.


----------



## sight011 (19. November 2008)

moin *leise sprech* 

Alles fit bei euch und den anderen Mitgliedern unserer Verbindung!?


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Wozu das geflüster? Ich verstehe dich auch laut 
Alles fit, voM Muskelkater mal abgesehen -.-


----------



## sight011 (19. November 2008)

*Langeweile*

Muskelkater hatte ich letzte Woche im Bauch, wie viel Liegestütze amchst du Matz?

Verdammt ich brauch ein Depot!  Die Adobe Aktie ist immer noch am steigen!


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Muskelkater hatte ich letzte Woche im Bauch, wie viel Liegestütze amchst du Matz?


Kann man so nicht sagen. Es kommt drauf an, wie man die Liegestützen macht oder eine Abwandlung, wie schräg du liegst... usw. Aber da die Bauchmuskeln hauptsächlich aus roten Muskelfasern bestehen, ist da eher die dauer der Anspannung wichtig, als die Anzahl. Deshalb mache ich eine halbe Stunde eine Bauchübung nach der anderen ohne Pause dazwischen und ab und zu mal nur 3 Sätze mit so viel Steigung und Gewicht, dass allerhöchstens 12 drinn sind. Noch Fragen


----------



## Dubii (19. November 2008)

Seit komm mal  Chat


----------



## Dubii (19. November 2008)

Upps du Ass Sight 

Du machst mich hier schon ganz wuschig ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Kauf doch lieber eine Aktie, die ganz weit unten ist. Die kann höher steigen .


----------



## sight011 (19. November 2008)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt Ex, aber ich will in Adobe investieren! Ich glaube das ist die richtige Adresse für mein Geld! 

Hey Dubbi! Bin gleich da! -Bewege jetzt meinen  in den Chat! -


----------



## moggel (19. November 2008)

Servus Leutz,

so ich muß auch mal wieder ein "Hallo" hier loswerden. 
Hab ja nun erstmal Java praktiziert und hab noch einen Monat vor mir, bis Weihnachten, dann bin ich fertig(auch mit den Nerven :suspekt. Ansonsten geht mir wie Euch, nämlich guuuuuuuuuuuuuuut ;-).

Gruß moggel


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten geht mir wie Euch, nämlich guuuuuuuuuuuuuuut ;-)


Erzähl das meinem Xen-Problem -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Erzähl das meiner Müdigkeit...Wobei, meiner Müdigkeit gehts ja fast schon zu gut .


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> meiner Müdigkeit gehts ja fast schon zu gut .


Wieso? Fütterst du sich täglich, damit sie schön groß wird? ^^


----------



## hammet (19. November 2008)

Halloooooo! 

Die Hälfte der Woche ist geschafft *fg* Und gestern hab ich mal Dr.House nur zur Hälfte verpasst *g*


----------



## Dubii (19. November 2008)

naja wir versuchen es die Hälfte der Woche zu überleben  Hat ja grad erst angefangen ^^


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

So, nach der Uhrzeit dürfte für die Meisten jetzt ungefähr Halbzeit sein 

@hammet
Also gestern musste man glaube ich, wenn dann shcon alles gesehen haben. War teilweise bischen verwirrend, was der Kumar-Schauspieler (der eine, der den Kumar in "Harold und Kumar" spielt) da fabriziert hat


----------



## hammet (19. November 2008)

Naja ich hab nur das mitbekommen was direkt Dr.House betroffen hat und neu war mir die neue Freundin  Kannte ich so noch nicht, kann aber auch sein, dass ich mehrere Folgen verpasst habe.
Gestern hatte ich Ligaspiel und war glücklicher Weise kurz nach 21 Uhr fetig und hatte dann 21.45 den Rechner aus


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Guten Morgen!  
Hab mal wieder alles nachgelesen, aber heute war das bis jetzt ja alls recht harmlos


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

@hammet
Ich hoffe ihr habt wenigstes gewonnen ;-]

@Alleno
Verschwörung, Sex, Drogen, Titten, Alkohol, Möse, Speed, Gewalt, Peni*s, Blut, Brutalität, Tokio Hotel, Tod!
So, jetzt schlimm genug, damit du dich wieder wohl fühlst


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

@ Matze: Übertreib es mal nicht, wir haben jetzt so eine komische "Kindersicherung" drin. Das heißt die sortiert Seiten aus auf denen es um "böse" Themen geht...

Achja, ich füttere meine Müdigkeit tatsächlich. Aber sosehr ich schlafen mag, es ist doch irgendwie Zeitverschwendung . Soll heute schon wieder fortgehen...Karaoke -.- Und Karaoke ohne Alkohol ist wie Monopoly ohne Geld - sinnlos. Und ich war diese Woche schonmal zu spät und letzhin erst krank, ich glaube ich lass das mal sausen...


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Verschwörung, Sex, Drogen, Titten, Alkohol, Möse, Speed, Gewalt, Peni*s, Blut, Brutalität, Tokio Hotel, Tod!
So, jetzt schlimm genug, damit du dich wieder wohl fühlst 

Ich fühl mich doch auch so wohl bei euch ...das verbessert dann nurnoch das Ambiente


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze: Übertreib es mal nicht, wir haben jetzt so eine komische "Kindersicherung" drin. Das heißt die sortiert Seiten aus auf denen es um "böse" Themen geht...


Hehe, das heist, wenn du mir auf die Nerven gehen solltest müsste ich einfach den Thread mit Schimpfwörtern vollkleistern ;-]


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber sosehr ich schlafen mag, es ist doch irgendwie Zeitverschwendung


Stimmt schon, aber wenn ich nach langer Zeit einfach mal wieder schon um halb 10 ins Bett gehe, dann fühl ich mich am nächsten Tag sowas von dermaßen gut, als würde mir andauernd einer abgehen ^^:suspekt:


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Ich fühl mich doch auch so wohl bei euch ...das verbessert dann nurnoch das Ambiente


Dann heist wohl einmal diese Pallete durch für dich als Überbegriff: "Schöner Wohnen" ^^


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Ein paar Dinge kann ich noch nicht ganz einordnen zu "schöner wohnen" 
Was ist mit Tokio Hotel? Okay 1 nen von den Brüdern nehm ich als Wischmop und den anderen als Fussabtreter  ..gut hätten wir das geklärt..

aber was ist mit Tod, Gewalt, Brutalität, Blut? Achja Drogen brauch ich auch nicht  bis jetzt bekomm ich das so auch noch ganz gut hin hehe


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> aber was ist mit Tod


Tod oder Freiheit


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Gewalt, Brutalität


Nur auf Wunsch im Schlafzimmer


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Blut?


Brauchst du doch zum Leben...
Andernfalls ist das doch nur ein Synonym für Rotwein 


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Achja Drogen brauch ich auch nicht


Musik ist für mich wie eine Droge 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Gut erklärt, dann kann ich damit also auch leben hehe


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Puh... grad nochmal die Kruve gekriegt ^^

Oh man, ich glaube ich sitze mal wieder in so ner Art temporalen Subraumanomalie (die Zeit vergeht unheimlich langsam) ...


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Du bräuchtest einfach nur ne gute Ablenkung  
......dann würde das auch alles schneller gehen


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Na dann lenk mich doch ab,  mir sind sowieso grade die Akkus für den MP3 Player ausgegangen


----------



## sight011 (19. November 2008)

Apropo Ablenkung *sight011 betritt den Raum unter lautem klatschen und Beifall* 


Hattes du gestern nicht etwas versprochen!?


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

@Matze: Also ob ich nen besserer MP3 Player bin kann ich nicht versprechen...singen ist nicht so meins  oder an was hast du gedacht Tigerrr 

@Sight: Na wenn du weiterhin so frech bist, dann bekommste auch kein Beifall mehr von mir


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hattes du gestern nicht etwas versprochen!?


Wolltest du nicht was Abmischen!?

@Alleno
Etwas, dass mich von der Arbeit ablenkt, das der Stress wie weggeblasen ist, am besten etwas Bewegung nach der ganze Bürositzerei, irgendwas was richtig Endorphine ausschütten lässt und ein Langnese Eis bitte ^^^^^^


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

hrhr das Eis wird mit eingebaut, versprochen 


hoch lebe die Zweideutigkeit!


----------



## sight011 (19. November 2008)

frech   ich doch nicht 

@ Matze kommt noch, momentan ist der Termin Kalender voll! 


... haha was scheibt ihr euch schon wieder für Schweinereien


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

@sight
Ok.
Was für Schweinerrein? Was meinst du?;-)

@Alleno
Also ich hätte gerne Pflaume und zwei Kugeln Melone und du kannst dir gerne Vanille oder 2 Kugeln Nuss mitnehmen 
Was denn für 2Deutigkeiten ? Als ob ich irgendwelche Botschaften im letzten und diesem Post versteckt hätte ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Echt... Ich glaub manche hier haben zuviel Interpretationsfantasie. Achja Matze, wenn dir langweilig ist, dann nimm mir doch ein bißchen Arbeit ab, mich überschwemmt das gerade wieder....


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Jetzt auch noch die Unschuldnummer 

ach, was für ein Zufall diese Sorten sind bei mir Standartprogramm


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Echt... Ich glaub manche hier haben zuviel Interpretationsfantasie. Achja Matze, wenn dir langweilig ist, dann nimm mir doch ein bißchen Arbeit ab, mich überschwemmt das gerade wieder....


Ich sagte nicht, dass mir Langweilig ist, sondern dass die Zeit so langsam vergeht. Bin nur damit beschäftigt Lauter Webseiten nach meinem Xen-Problem zu durchforsten


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ach, was für ein Zufall diese Sorten sind bei mir Standartprogramm


Wunderbar, wie lange kann man dran lecken, bevor es dahinschmilzt, das Eis? ;-)


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Vielleicht fängt es ja jetzt schon an zu schmelzen  
kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man so nen Eis bearbeitet


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Puh, langsam wirds irgenwie heiß hier drin *Pulli auszieh*.

@Matze: Ja, aber das ist doch Abwechslung...Darfst eine Verpackung und einen Aufkleber designen.


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Hmm, müsste man unten mal nachsehen, ob die Waffel schon feucht geworden ist, dann wüssten wir es ^^.
Stimmt, auf keinen Fall beisen, eher schlecken ;-)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Btw.: Ich hab unten mal zu den Stichwörtern "Zweideutig" hinzugefügt


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

wie unhöflich vin mir nicht zu fragen...ist denn alles nach ihrer Zufriedenheit bzw. schmeckt es Ihnen? Kann ich Ihnen sonst noch irgendwas gutes tun?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. November 2008)

Hello there 
Endlich aus der Schule zurück und sogar schon nen Teil Hausaufgaben fertig


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Puh, langsam wirds irgenwie heiß hier drin *Pulli auszieh*.


Deshalb das Eis...


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Ja, aber das ist doch Abwechslung...Darfst eine Verpackung und einen Aufkleber designen.


Aber in Sachen Grafikbearbeitung kenne ich mich nur mit Gimp ein bischen aus -.-

@Alleno
Ja, fängt doch schon mal alles ganz gut an ^^.
Aber das Eis läuft ja schon fast aus, wie wärs mit nem Löffelchen ;-)


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Will sonst noch jemand ein Löffelchen oder genießt du dein Eis lieber alleine Matze ?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Was? Gruppeneisessen? Macht man das nicht normalerweise alleine oder auch zu zweit (romantischer)?

Will mich da nicht reindrängeln, ich warte im Hintergrund bis ich dran bin.


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Heute lieber alleine, ich hab keine Lust aufzupassen, dass ich nicht, bei der Menge an überschüssiger Energie heute, andere vollkleckere. ;-]

Ex1tus weis ja, was benehmen ist  ^^


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

hmmm ist halt nur die Frage, ob Matze nochwas Eis für die anderen übrig lässt 

Hast Recht, Du kleckerst aber auch so schon genug rum


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. November 2008)

Ex1tus: Wie kann man alleine Gruppeneisessen?


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Ex1tus: Wie kann man alleine Gruppeneisessen?


In dem man als Einzelner mit einem Besteck ausgestattet ist, welches auch für eine ganze Gruppe reichen würde ;-)


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Hast Recht, Du kleckerst aber auch so schon genug rum


Dann solltest dus schnell wegmachen, bevor noch Flecken zurück bleiben ^^. Außerdem kann ich doch nichts dafür, wenn bei dem auf und ab mal was aus dem Becher rutscht. ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

<---falls es das in diesem Thread überhaupt gibt 

Wir sollten die MiMi einfach mal fragen ob sie es ganz simpel in "Diskussion" umbenennt. Langeweile ist ja auch inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich zutreffend.


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

vielleicht hättest du das Eis einfach dahin kleckern sollen, wo es hingehört ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. November 2008)

Haha ich sehe grade, dass bei der geilen Band am Samstag auch nen geiler Support ist 
WBTBWT  (We Butter The Bread With Butter)


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> <---falls es das in diesem Thread überhaupt gibt


Ähh... Nein! ^^



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wir sollten die MiMi einfach mal fragen ob sie es ganz simpel in "Diskussion" umbenennt. Langeweile ist ja auch inzwischen nicht mehr wirklich zutreffend.


Mir egal, aber es entstand doch immer alles aus Langeweile, oder? 



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> vielleicht hättest du das Eis einfach dahin kleckern sollen, wo es hingehört ...


Ups, jetzt hab ich dich wohl vollgekleckter  Ich hoffe das geht wieder raus... ^^

Oh man, jetzt fallen mir keine guten 2Deutigkeiten mehr ein -.-


----------



## sight011 (19. November 2008)

Exitus wartet im Schatten auf die Reste  

... ich feier mich weg! 

Unschuldstour nöööö  Haha


Geil meine Freundin hat mich hier vorhin in der Firma besucht unsere Agnetur ist ja in der Nähe vom Bahnhof und sie kam gerade aus Bremen von ihrer Schule!! 

... dadurch ist der Tag heute 3 mal so GeiL!!  *freu*


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

also ich fand dich gut Matze


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... ich feier mich weg!


Danke danke, *verbeug*


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Unschuldstour nöööö  Haha


Ich übe mich doch nur in Kreativität


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Geil meine Freundin hat mich hier vorhin in der Firma besucht unsere Agnetur ist ja in der Nähe vom Bahnhof und sie kam gerade aus Bremen von ihrer Schule!!


Ach deshalb warst du troz der Unterhaltung hier so still ^^


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> also ich fand dich gut Matze


Und der Preis für die mit Abstand beste Doppeldeutigkeit am heutigen Tag geht an..... *trommelwirbel*..... Alleno! Glückwunsch! ^^


----------



## Alleno (19. November 2008)

Alleine wäre das Eisessen aber nur halb so schön gewesen  
deswegen teile ich den Preis mit Dir !


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Und das Ergebnis merkt man schon bald. Der Bauch wird größer....


----------



## Matze (19. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und das Ergebnis merkt man schon bald. Der Bauch wird größer....


Da gibts doch Diätpillen für sowas, dass sich die Kalorien nicht im Körper festsetzten ...
Außerdem hab ich aufgepasst, dass die Eistüte dicht war 


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Alleine wäre das Eisessen aber nur halb so schön gewesen
> deswegen teile ich den Preis mit Dir !


Wie Aufmerksam. Lass uns doch mal wieder Eisessen gehen oder wir gehen mal im Parkspazieren und den Doggy ausführen.^^^^^^^

Ich verabschiede mich dann schonmal, muss jetzt meine Kreativen Batterien wieder aufladen, damit ich morgen wieder alles unter zweideutige Spannung setzten kann ^^. Schönen Abend noch und
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (19. November 2008)

Hau rein, ich bin dann auch mal weg. 

Wir spielen ja mit den Wörtern wie Maradona Fußball!


----------



## sight011 (19. November 2008)

Haut rein Leutz!

I see ya!  bzw. I read ...


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Morgen an alle.


----------



## hammet (20. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @hammet
> Ich hoffe ihr habt wenigstes gewonnen ;-]



Nein wir haben 0:4 verloren, was aber von vornherein klar war, da die Platz 4 in der Liga sind (kein match verloren) und wir Platz 60 oder so  Aber wir konnten ab und an gut mithalten und es hat Spaß gemacht, was ja die Hauptsache ist 


Achja und guten Morgen!  Ich les mir dei letzten beiden Seiten einfahc mal nicht durch, weil ich zu faul bin, deswegen erwarte ich jetzt eine Inhaltsangabe !


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> da die Platz 4 in der Liga sind (kein match verloren)
> 
> Achja und guten Morgen!  Ich les mir dei letzten beiden Seiten einfahc mal nicht durch, weil ich zu faul bin, deswegen erwarte ich jetzt eine Inhaltsangabe !



Kein Match verloren, aber trozdem nur 4.?

Ich würde dir aber WRICKLICH empfehlen die letzten 2 Seiten mal durch zu lesen. Alleno und ich haben uns ums Eis essen unterhalten, aber Ex1tus und sight meinen, das wäre versaut ! Urteile doch selbst


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Erzähl doch keinen Schmarrn. Guten Morgen BTW. Ich hab nieeee gesagt das es versaut ist.

Zu 4. und kein Match verloren: Das wird eine Ladder mit elo-System in die du jederzeit einsteigen kannst sein.


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Erzähl doch keinen Schmarrn. Guten Morgen BTW. Ich hab nieeee gesagt das es versaut ist.


Na dann sorry.


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Zu 4. und kein Match verloren: Das wird eine Ladder mit elo-System in die du jederzeit einsteigen kannst sein.


... äh... ein was?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Beim Eisessen kleckert man vielleicht ein bißchen, aber versaut ist man ja deswegen nicht...vielleicht ein bißchen dirrrty....

Was denn überhaupt für ein Spiel?


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Beim Eisessen kleckert man vielleicht ein bißchen, aber versaut ist man ja deswegen nicht...vielleicht ein bißchen dirrrty....
> 
> Was denn überhaupt für ein Spiel?


Haha, es geht wieder los ^^

Ich tipp mal auf CS


----------



## hammet (20. November 2008)

Na eine Ladder, eine Liga wo alles nach Punkten gehst. Du startest mit beispielsweise 1000 Punkten und jenachdem wieviel Punkte dein gegner hat wird errechnet wieviel du bekommst, wenn du gewinnst bzw verlierst. Wenn du gegen jemanden gewinnst der 300 Punkte mehr hat als du, bekommst du eine Menge Punkte gutgeschrieben, verlierst du gegen ihn, werden dir nur sehr wenige abgezogen. Und in einer Ladder wird nicht vorgeschrieben, wer eggen wen spielt und auch nicht wann, deswegen stehen vielleicht weniger gute Teams oben, weil sie mehr Spiele gemacht haben udn einfahc nur mehr Punkte besitzen.


Falsch Enemy Territory


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Auf etwas längere Sicht sorgt dieses System natürlich für ausgeglichene Matches, aber als wir mit unserem Team in eine neue, frische Ladder reingesprungen sind, hatten ja alle 1000 Punkte. Wir haben dann gleich gegen einige gespielt und ne Klatsche kassiert. Diese haben sich dann aber in der Top20 der Liga festgesetzt und wir waren auf dem letzen oder vorletzen Platz, obwohl wir vom Können eigentlich eher in der Mitte waren. Da ist es natürlich dann cool, das dich jeder total unterschätzt und das in Verbindung mit schlechterem Skill, führt dann zu einer haushohen Niederlage. Aber am Anfang geht einem das schon auf die Ei**. 

Bei Neueinsteigern weiß man halt nie so richtig was sie draufhaben....Und die haben halt immer 1000 Punkte.

Bei Counterstrike wird entweder insgesamt 48 oder 30 Runden gespielt, d.h. mögliche Ergebnisse wären 26:22 oder auch 16:4, da man nicht unbedingt zu Ende spielt wenn ein Team schon gewonnen hat. Ergebnisse von 4:0 sind da normalerweise nicht möglich.


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Achso! Na ja, merkt man, dass ich kein Onlinezocker bin 

Oh man, da stellt man einmal eine Frage ins Forum und die kriegt grade mal 11 Hits -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Dich kann halt keiner leiden tun.

@hammet: Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem tollen Pizzawecker-Computer-runterfahr-Prog aus?


----------



## hammet (20. November 2008)

Da schauts noch ned so gut aus, weil ich etwas wenig Zeit ahtte in letzter Zeit  Aber das kommt schon noch


----------



## sight011 (20. November 2008)

@ Matze YoungHustler hat seine Seite online gestellt!  schon gesehen


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Im Thread schon, aber du weist doch, dass ich auf der Arbeit nicht auf alles Seiten zugriff habe. Außerdem steckt in dem Rechner keine Soundkarte -.-
Schreib mir doch mal in ner PM was du davon hällst, damit ich weiß, was mich zuhause erwartet


----------



## sight011 (20. November 2008)

k mach ich! ; )


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

So, und wer von euch kann mir jetzt sagen, warum die Telekom ihr eigenen Kunden nicht auf DSL-Verfügbarkeit prüfen kann?


----------



## Alleno (20. November 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsch ich Euch


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Moin, willkommen in dieser stillen Runde


----------



## sight011 (20. November 2008)

Können Sie es von ihrer Zentrale nicht oder allgemein, meineTheorie ist das Sie einafch Verteiler-Kästen haben und dort ihre Kunden anschließen, aber von der Zentrale ist es halt nicht möglich nur direkt bei dem Kasten! Aber ist nur eine Vermutung ...

... morgen Al, gehts schon wieder besser!?


----------



## Dubii (20. November 2008)

Mooorgen =)


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Können Sie es von ihrer Zentrale nicht oder allgemein, meineTheorie ist das Sie einafch Verteiler-Kästen haben und dort ihre Kunden anschließen, aber von der Zentrale ist es halt nicht möglich nur direkt bei dem Kasten! Aber ist nur eine Vermutung ...


Alice, Freenet, Vodafon ... usw könne mir alle die Verfügbarkeit bestätigen :suspekt:


Dubii hat gesagt.:


> Mooorgen =)


Moin moin


----------



## Alleno (20. November 2008)

Ja, dank der Pillen geht´s mir echt schon besser. Werd heute das erste Mal seid Montagabend das traute Heim verlassen. Danke der Nachfrage Sight - sehr aufmerksam von Dir


----------



## Alleno (20. November 2008)

oh man, hier ist ja echt nichts los  was macht ihr denn alle? doch nicht etwa fleißig arbeiten, oder?


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Oh doch!

Ich darf für einen Kunden nachgucken, was für ein DSL für ihn verfügbar ist und wie viel das Kostet und dies und das und Telekom anrufen ... Wie ich das HASSE , wozu mach ich denn eine Ausbildung zum ANWENDUNGSENTWICKLER?


----------



## Alleno (20. November 2008)

Armer Matze  nur immer cool bleiben...auch wenn das manchmal schwer fällt. 
Kann man dich irgendwie wieder aufmuntern?


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Gib mir nen Telekomchef, den ich umbringen kann und sag mir, was dieser Kunde will, ohne das er es dir sagt. Tut er mir nämlich auch nicht, aber das Richtige muss es sein 
Oh man, freu ich mich jetzt aufs Wochenende.


----------



## Alleno (20. November 2008)

Sorry ABER das liegt echt nicht in meiner Macht


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Ausbildung halt. Ich muss auch manchmal den ganzen Tag irgendwelche Nummern auf Bilder draufschreiben....Und ich wurde heute auch schon wieder von meinem Chef angeka***, das ich zu faul wäre, obwohl ich in den letzten Tagen ziemlich rangeklotzt hab.


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Ok, geht schon wieder.
Unglaublich. Der Kunde ist bei der Telekom. Aber der EINZIGE DSL Verfügbarkeitstest, der nicht funktionerte, war der von der Telekom, weil die Nummer der Telekom nicht bekannt ist 
Und wie finde ich jetzt raus, was für eine DSL Verbindung maximal möglich ist?

@Ex1tus
Nummern auf Bilder schreiben beinhaltet aber nicht, sich mit einem Telefonanbieter auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Man, deren Tarife und alles hin und her sind ja noch undurchsichtiger als 10 Meter Stahlbeton...


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Waren sich die anderen Anbieter einig was da für DSL möglich ist? Wahrscheinlich nicht... Eine Möglichkeit ist eine abgeschwächte Form des Lügens zu verwenden...das Schätzen. Normalerwiese übertreiben andere Provider immer, die Telekom hat meist Empfehlungen unter den anderen....


----------



## hammet (20. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ok, geht schon wieder.
> Unglaublich. Der Kunde ist bei der Telekom. Aber der EINZIGE DSL Verfügbarkeitstest, der nicht funktionerte, war der von der Telekom, weil die Nummer der Telekom nicht bekannt ist
> Und wie finde ich jetzt raus, was für eine DSL Verbindung maximal möglich ist?
> 
> ...




Du rufst bei der Telekom an und lässt die Leitung von Hand durchmessen.


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

@Ex
Es ging erstmal um die Verfügbarkeit. Und da waren sich alle bis auf die Telekom einig, dass es geht.
So, werde jetzt mal beim rosa-pinken T mal anrufen... natrülich ohne irgendwelche Kundendaten, die kann er mir natürlich nicht geben


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

So, nach zahlreichen Telefonaten ist schon mal eines klar: DSL 2000.
Hat irgendjemand von euch eine Machete? Ich muss mich jetzt durch den Angebotsjungel kämpfen -.-


----------



## hammet (20. November 2008)

Hast aber ganz schön lange für diese Antwort gebraucht  Also Matze, wenn ich dein kudne wäre ...tztztztz.
Angebot bei der Telekom?


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Na ja, ich ruf bei der Hotline an. Kommt da ein ganz unfreudlicher, der mich anschnauzt, ich habe die falsche T-Nummer und gibt mir ne andere. Dort dann eine freundliche Stimme, die mich auf eine andere umleitet. Dann wieder ein A-Loch am Telefon... so geht das immer hin und her, bis anstelle des Monsters doch mal jemand freundliches hin geht.
Im Prinzip war meine erste Nummer richtig und alle habe mich auch immer wieder auf diese geleitet 

Angebote von ALLEN Anbieter muss ich vergleichen -.-


----------



## hammet (20. November 2008)

A propos....schonmal an Kabel-Deutshcland gedacht? (z.B.)


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Warum? ...


----------



## sight011 (20. November 2008)

So ich hab gerade 300 Flyer mit nem Cutter-Messer und Lineal ausgeschnitten! 

Jetzt geh ich erstmal eine rauchen ... nebenbei habe ich mal ein bisschen mit meiner myspace Seite rum probiert: http://www.myspace.com/partyhour01 

... bitte um Ideen was um mein Logo oben herum noch designt werden könnte!


greetz euer jetzt rauchende A.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Wenn er das Zeug nicht selbst einbauen will, sollte er sich ein Angebot der Telekom schnappen. Die sind die einzigen die zu dir kommen und das einbauen....

@sight: Mach ich daheim. Myspace und Konsorten sind bei uns jetzt gesperrt.


----------



## Alleno (20. November 2008)

Oh man, ihr habt ja echt sehr geile Aufgaben bei euch auf Arbeit 

war grad mal auf der Seite gucken Sight ....süßes Bild


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn er das Zeug nicht selbst einbauen will, sollte er sich ein Angebot der Telekom schnappen. Die sind die einzigen die zu dir kommen und das einbauen....


Das ist egal. Besser sogar für uns, wenn wir es einbauen, bring Cash ^^.
Oh man, muss ich jetzt extra einen Buisness anschluss beantragen, oder gehen da auch normale?
Wie ich das Telefon-Internet-Thema HASSE 


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @sight: Mach ich daheim. Myspace und Konsorten sind bei uns jetzt gesperrt.


Me too...


----------



## hammet (20. November 2008)

Naja weil du auch Internet über Kabel bekommst und da ja theoretisch auch ne höhere Geschwindigkeit drin ist etc.


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Das ist nicht ganz so wichtig...


----------



## hammet (20. November 2008)

Naja aber du solltest ja alle Anbieter einbeziehen


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Meine Laune ist grade einfach nur defekt -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Weißt du was ich dann immer mach? Rausgehen und eine rauchen und dabei Vollproletenrap hören, da hat man danach einfach ein lächeln aufm Xsicht.


----------



## sight011 (20. November 2008)

> war grad mal auf der Seite gucken Sight ....süßes Bild




Puh und ich dachte schon alle hassen mich hier! 


@ ex jo würde mich über einen Commi freuen! 

@ matze habe ich dir eigentlich schon meine neue Überproduktion geschickt/gezeigt? ;-)


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Puh und ich dachte schon alle hassen mich hier!


Wieso sollten wir die Party Stunde denn hassen? 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ matze habe ich dir eigentlich schon meine neue Überproduktion geschickt/gezeigt? ;-)


Nö *gepanntAufguck*


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Weißt du was ich dann immer mach? Rausgehen und eine rauchen und dabei Vollproletenrap hören, da hat man danach einfach ein lächeln aufm Xsicht.


Ich rauch net. Rap höre ich schon den ganzen Tag . Na ja, vieleicht sollte ich wircklich mal rausgehen...


----------



## Matze (20. November 2008)

Ich werde jetzt noch etwas Kurrier für den Betrieb spielen, von daher verabschiede ich mich schonmal für heute. Machts gut und

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (20. November 2008)

Bin dann auch mal Richtung Heimat. Tschüssi


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Guten Morgen! 

Hmm vielleicht schneit es endlich mal


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Also bei uns grade wirklich nicht, wir haben mindestens 6°!


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Naja bei uns ist es auch recht warm, allerdings kommen die Böhen ja erst Nachmittags zu uns


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Mir solls Recht sein, stört mein Wochenende ja nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (21. November 2008)

Moin.
Was hat denn dein Wochenende so vor?


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Hoffentlich stürmt es heute Abend richtig schön, schade ist dann nur, wenn es dunkel ist und man nichts vom Strum erkennt


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Moin.
> Was hat denn dein Wochenende so vor?


Richtig gut zu werden 
Heute mit paar Freunden weg, mit denen ich schon länger nichts mehr gemacht habe und Morgen gehts in dieses eine Schwimmbad vor München mit den vielen Rutschen.


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hoffentlich stürmt es heute Abend richtig schön, schade ist dann nur, wenn es dunkel ist und man nichts vom Strum erkennt


... So langasam glaub ich du bist so ein falscher Emo


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> ... So langasam glaub ich du bist so ein falscher Emo



Begründung?


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Begründung?


Regen = gut
dunkel = schön
Sturm = herrlich


Ist doch nur Spaß


----------



## sight011 (21. November 2008)

Moin aus dem verschneiten Norden!  Wetter !


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Moin moin sight. Gleich mal eine Frage, die wir uns warscheinlich alles stellen: "Welchen tieferen Sinn hat es, dass auf deiner MySpace Seite 5 mal (oder wars 6 mal?) das gleiche Bild von dir in folge zu finden ist?"
Bitte mach uns weiser...


----------



## sight011 (21. November 2008)

WEil man davon nicht genug bekommen kann!  -selbst ich


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Regen = gut
> dunkel = schön
> Sturm = herrlich
> 
> ...



Naja du hast es schon richtig erfasst, aber das bedeutet ja ned gleich, dass man ein Emo ist  Außerdem bezog sich meine Intention eher auf das "falscher" vor dem Emo.

Es gibt nunmal nichts schöneres als kaltes regnerisches Wetter 

Und moin Sight


----------



## sight011 (21. November 2008)

Moin hammet! 


@ Ex mit dem Namen add ich dich nicht bei myspace


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Wow! War Tutorials für euch auch grade nicht zu erreichen? Bestimmt 5 Minuten lang bei mir.



hammet hat gesagt.:


> "falscher" vor dem Emo.


Damit rede ich nicht von den Ursprünglichen Emos, sondern von denen, über die die meisten sich lustig machen. Wenn du verstehst, was ich meine 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> WEil man davon nicht genug bekommen kann!  -selbst ich


Ein Glück, dass wir hier nicht eingebildet sind, stimmts


----------



## sight011 (21. November 2008)

> Ein Glück, dass wir hier nicht eingebildet sind, stimmts



Realist 

es war aber nur der Langeweile Thread nicht zu erreichen meine ich!


----------



## Ex1tus (21. November 2008)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht über die Fotos von sight motzen, sonst hätte er nämlich mal auf meine Seite geguckt und einen vernichtenden Gegenschlag starten können .


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Und mein überaus wunderbares Kontrollzentrum auch nicht... sowie die Startseite -.-

@Ex
Ähhhhh, wie ist denn der Link von deiner Seite ?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. November 2008)

Öffentlich sag ich die nicht....Mich fragen, dann bekommt ihr die per PN....vielleicht.


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Also Herr Doktorrr, wie können Sie nur


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Hehe, war ja eigentlich nur ironisch gemeint, wegen deinem Satz mit den Bildern. Aber werde ich mir zuhause trozdem mal reinziehen


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Bei mir war die Seite wieder nicht erreichbar , angeblich wurde die Domain zum Verkauf bereitgestellt und bei sedo geparkt.


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Bei mir das Gleiche. Hab den Bug mal gemeldet


----------



## Ex1tus (21. November 2008)

War bei mir auch immer mal wieder nicht erreichbar....


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Was haben Sie eigentlich unangemessenes geschrieben Herr Doktorrr?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. November 2008)

Recherier halt.  Das Datum dürfte ja zu entziffern sein...^^


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Was haben Sie eigentlich unangemessenes geschrieben Herr Doktorrr?



Was, wie, wo?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. November 2008)

Weißt du es nicht mehr? Eigentlich hab ich dich ja "beleidigt", wobei die Bestrafung dann schon gerecht war (nur ein bißchen kleinlich^^), obwohl es dir ja nix ausgemacht hat.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/249384-der-typ-unter-mir-142.html#post1515393


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Natürlich weis ich das noch, hab mir glaube ich sogar die PM's aufgehoben  Wusste nur nicht, dass sich hammets Frage auf einen Post im Bug-Thread bezieht ^^


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Ich will hier weg -.-

Irgendwie hab ich grad einen Dialog getestet, und er hat in der Datenbank rumgeschrieben und meinte er hat alles richtig gemacht..und jetzt sind irgendwie die Datensätze verhunst und ich finde keinen Fehler


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Das ist übel...
Aber denke daran: Heute Abend wirst du, egal was passiert zuhause sitzen und hast das Wochenende vor dir. Positiv denken, frei nach dem Motto:


> "Sir?, we're sorrounded!"
> "Excellent, we can attack in any direction"


----------



## Matze (21. November 2008)

Ich sag dann mal tschüss und schönes Wochenende... solange ich noch Gelegenheit hab, das zu schreiben 

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (21. November 2008)

Machs gut, ich bleib noch ne Stunde hier....


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Ich bin auch noch bis 17 Uhr hier.
Da hat wohl jemand seine Domain bei InternetX gehostet


----------



## Ex1tus (21. November 2008)

Und InternetX wird gehaxx0rt .


----------



## hammet (21. November 2008)

Nee, nur geddosed 
Naja , danns chein hier wohl auch nichts mehr zu laufen? Zum Glück sind es nurnoch 36 Minuten zum Wochenende


----------



## devian_der_999 (21. November 2008)

Na? Noch wär da?


----------



## sight011 (22. November 2008)

Nö, keiner da!


EDIT


----------



## Ex1tus (24. November 2008)

Guten Morgen, liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle da?


----------



## hammet (24. November 2008)

Guten Morgööön!


----------



## Ex1tus (24. November 2008)

Anscheinend ist Matze nicht da....


----------



## hammet (24. November 2008)

Jup scheint wohl so.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. November 2008)

So, was habt ihr denn feines am Wochenende gemacht? Ich hab nach mehreren Partywochenenden mal nicht  gePartyt  und mit Kumpels eine LAN gemacht. Von Freitag bis Samstag war ich dort und natürlich nix geschlafen. Bin dann zu meinen Eltern, hab mich da noch ein bißchen mit denen unterhalten und bin dann um 8 Uhr abends todmüde ins Bett gefallen und um ca. 9 am nächsten Tag wieder aufgewacht mit den Eltern und Schwester noch nen chilligen Sonntag gemacht. Dann noch mit der Bahn rumgeärgert (Schienenersatzverkehr, insgesamt 3-mal so lange Fahrzeit wie sonst). In meiner Wohnung weiter gechillt und dann wieder schlafen gegangen.


----------



## Matze (24. November 2008)

*PeaZz in!*


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Anscheinend ist Matze nicht da....





hammet hat gesagt.:


> Jup scheint wohl so.


Was soll das denn heißen? Ich sehe es mal so, dass ihr mich vermisst 
Hab doch jetzt 2 Wochen Berufsschule. Aber damit ihr mich nicht zu sehr missen müss, gibts einen neuen Blog-Eintrag von mir 

Euch noch ne schöne Woche
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (25. November 2008)

Guten Morgen, die Damen und Herren.


----------



## hammet (25. November 2008)

Sanfte Grüße alle miteinander


----------



## Ex1tus (26. November 2008)

So wie ich das sehe ward ihr am Wochenende alle daheim und habt TV geguckt oder was? Ich weiß doch das ihr hier reinguckt....


----------



## Matze (27. November 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> So wie ich das sehe ward ihr am Wochenende alle daheim und habt TV geguckt oder was?


Nö, ich war in der Therme in Erdingen


----------



## Alleno (27. November 2008)

Guten Abend Jungs 

hatte die Woche kaum Zeit, war nur auf Tour. Gerade hab ich ein paar Minuten Zeit gefunden, bevor ich ins Bettchen gehe und mogen arbeiten angesagt ist...(an meinem freien Unitag) :S ... bei euch alles klar?

Falls wir uns nicht mehr schreiben, wünsch ich allen ein suuuper Wochenende! 
Meins wird auf jeden Fall super  ... hehe

@Matze...mein Ex kommt aus Erding. War ihn öfters da besuchen und wollten auch immer mal in die Therme. Haben wir aber nie gemacht... wie war´s da so? Ist das weit von dir entfernt?

Machts gut
eure Alleno  *abbussel*


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Guten Morgen Mädels.

Schon wer wach? Sitz gerad auf arbeit und hab Probleme. Jetzt wart ich auf ne Antwort.

Irgendwer da?^^


----------



## Leroux (28. November 2008)

Ja leider ^^


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Wie leider? xD

Ich geh ma kurz kaffee holen...


----------



## Leroux (28. November 2008)

Ja ich könnt mir vorstellen jetzt schön im Bett zu liegen und nicht vor der Kiste hier zu sitzen 

Ne Kaffee hilft mir nit laute Musik.. das muss am morgen sein


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Jupp. Hab ich nebenbei auch im ohr xD
Aber ohne kaffee geht garnichts. 

Coffee for Live!

Voll doff, sitz auf arbeit und kann nichts tun^^


----------



## Leroux (28. November 2008)

Du auch 

Ich warte hier bis ich endlich ne Datenbank geschickt bekomm, aber dein seit 2 Stunden keine EMail -.-"


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

Hey, toll! Habt ihr nicht Lust für mich ein bißchen Arbeit zu erledigen?


----------



## TS-JC (28. November 2008)

Leroux hat gesagt.:


> Du auch
> 
> Ich warte hier bis ich endlich ne Datenbank geschickt bekomm, aber dein seit 2 Stunden keine EMail -.-"



ich warte bis mir wer sagt welche Datenbank ich nehmen kann..
die die ich hab ist zu lahm.. aber hey, wenn ihr so Langeweile habt, versucht doch meinen SELECT zu verbessern 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/relat...optimierung-wegen-millionen-datensaetzen.html


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

sry aber Datenbank is nicht so mein ding xD

Boah ich bräuchte ma son Taschen DVD player. dan wärs nich so langweilig auf arbeit^^


----------



## Leroux (28. November 2008)

Ich hab den IPod Touche dabei 
Spielen, Musik + Video Perfektes teil


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Weiß net. mag apple nicht so. Besonder seit mann dat IPhone nur bei T-Mobile bekommt. 

Ich mein Hallo? wer will schon irgendwas mit T-... zu tun haben


----------



## sight011 (28. November 2008)

Ihr solllllllllllt arbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeitennnnnn! 

...


----------



## TS-JC (28. November 2008)

T- sind doch die besten oder nicht?
Hab lange gebraucht mich zu überwinden von denen zu o2 zu wechseln...
Genauso ist T-Online auch immer die erste Wahl in Sachen Inet für mich..

btw das iPhone gibts inzwischen auch bei Eplus... aber das wäre für mich (durch alte Vorurteile) der letzte Anbieter

Hab das Samsung Omnia.. da kann ich auch Filmchen auf Arbeit gucken


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

Hab die PSP . Musik, Zoggen, Filme. 
Ach sight, sag du mal nix, normalerweise kommt dein erster Post hier erst später.



devian_der_9999999 hat gesagt.:


> Ich mein Hallo? wer will schon irgendwas mit T-... zu tun haben



Dann erklär mal...


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Ich hab scon so einige huddelein mit dennen gehabt. (Ums vorsichtig zu sagen)

z.b. wollten wir DSL haben. also Telefonisch bestellt. da hieß es noch: "Jupp geht"

Also gefreut. Dann kamm ne Woche später die hardware. noch ne Woche später sollte dann drauf geschalten werden.

2 Wochen naach diesem Termin kamm dann Brief geht nicht wegen tech Problem. Schade hab ich gedacht.

Nur die deppen haben dan den Vertrag bei meinem vorhärigen telefon anbieter schon gekündigt. Sprich kein Telefon. Kein DSL. Gut denk ich mir rufste an, die solln das machen. Gesagt getan. 4Wochen später haben die sich dann mal bequemt und Telefon funktioniert wieder.

Gut dann is ja alles wieder beim Alten dacht ich.

Geh zur Bank und da haben die Deppen von t-online doch tatsächlich Geld von mir abgezogen für ein DSL anschluss mit Tele Flatrate den ich nie bessesen hab. 

und da is mir der kragen geplatz und hab mir geschworen niewieder etwas mit t-... zu tun zu haben.


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

keiner mehr da?;-);-);-)


----------



## TS-JC (28. November 2008)

devian_der_9999999 hat gesagt.:


> Geh zur Bank und da haben die Deppen von t-online doch tatsächlich Geld von mir abgezogen für ein DSL anschluss mit Tele Flatrate den ich nie bessesen hab.



das ist normal bei denen. Auch wenn du kündigst wird noch der letzte Monat abgebucht, jedoch 1 Woche später gibts Geld zurück
liegt wohl an der Größe des Unternehmens und den versch. Abteilungen, sehe ich pers. nicht so schwarz

solche Fäle gibts aber überall, hat nichts mit T-Online zu tun..
ich pers. hab nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, im Gegenteil zu anderen Anbietern wie zb Kabel die ich jetzt hab oder 1und1 das meine Eltern haben
Kabel fällt hin und wieder Inet und somit Tele aus
1und1 telefoniert per VOIP.. was mit ner 1mbit Leitung fürn  ist...

da lieber 10 Euro mehr und nen richitgen Telfonanschluss

so wer löst jetzt mein DB Problem?


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

naja jeder wie er mag. 

Apropos mögen... hab hunger 


Wegen der DB... keine Ahnung sry. Aber weiß jemand bei meinem OBB bescheid?

*mein Thema*


----------



## TS-JC (28. November 2008)

nie von gehört...
meine Java Programme gingen nur so bis Client/Server Chat oder Datenbanken.. aber nie was grafisches


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Schade. dabei is Java3D ziemlich cool. 

Mittlerweile performant, einfach und mächtig.


----------



## moggel (28. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin auch mal wieder da. hat jemand Wissen über Netzwerk mit Java?
Bräuchte mal Hilfe.

Gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

Die Telekom hat eine Schwäche. Telefonsupport. Ruft da nicht an. Da können bestimmt einige hier Horrorgeschichten erzählen . Dafür ist der E-mail Support super, und die Telekom sind auch die einzigen die zu dir kommen würden und das DSL einbauen + einrichten würden. Ein Verwandter von mir arbeitet bei dem Laden, was jetzt nicht heißt das ich Telekom super finde, aber man weiß halt wie es da zugeht. Ich hab mir meine Meinung über eigene Erfahrungen, Erfahrungen anderer und natürlich die meines Verwandten gebildet. Und meiner Meinung nach ist die Telekom eine ganz "normales" Unternehmen, mit Stärken und Schwächen.

Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als müssten manche immer irgendetwas bashen. Telekom, Microsoft, USA, Emos, andere Musikrichtungen (ich mein jetzt nicht unbedingt dich devian )


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Sry Netzwer und java nicht.

Hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt. Brauch ich erst später xD

Wer kann mir den Satz Philosophisch erklären/interpretieren?:

"Wer andern eine Grube gräbt, hat ein Gruben grab geräd."


----------



## TS-JC (28. November 2008)

@moggel was willst wissen?
machn thema auf und schick link 

@exitus
also es gibt eine Hotline der Telekom die absolut top ist
die missbrauchshotline
da ruft man allerdings nur bei hackerattacken und dergleichen an.. aber nach 3x klingeln geht sofort ein netter Mitarbeiter ran  hatte mehrfach kontakt mit denen und kann nur sagen super

ansonsten hatte ich aber auch nie Probleme mit der normalen Hotline, meine Freundin jedoch schon.. die wurde da mehrmals verarscht und war sogar mal im T-Punkt wo der dortige Mitarbeiter von der Hotline verarscht wurde...

Aber gibt es wohl in jedem Unternehmen sowas.. vor allem bei dieser Größe


----------



## Leroux (28. November 2008)

Genau bin da auch schon Jahrelang Kunde ^^
Noch nie ein Problem gehabt, die haben mir sogar die ganze Hardware doppelt geschickt


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Aber ich kann nicht verstehen, warum die nicht raus geschmissen werden. ich mein da müssen sich doch welche beschweren. 

Und ich als Chef würde mich brenend dafür interessieren welcher meiner Mitarbeiter die Kunden "Verarscht".


----------



## TS-JC (28. November 2008)

Zunächst einmal muss der Satz ein wenig auseinadner genommen werden.

"Wer andern eine Grube gräbt"
Hier wird eine aktive Arbeit vorgenommen. Für andere. Quasi eine Dienstleistung. Nicht eindeutig ist jedoch warum dies getan wird, ob als Auftrag oder Eigennutz, in dem Fall wäre es keine Dienstleitung, zumindest nicht für die anderen.
Interessant ist aber das Wort "andern" was ja soviel heisst wie andere, also eine Mehrzahl von Menschen. Jedoch wird nur eine Grube gegraben, was von der Diensleistung eher abweist.

"hat ein Gruben Grab Gerät"
Hier wird der Dienstleitungsaspekt deutlicher. Denn wer ein solchen Gerät hat, ist meistens in der Baubranche tätig. 

Nunja als Gesamtinterpretation würde ich einmal sagen ist das ein gut gelungener Werbespruch von einer Firma, welche solche Geräte verkaufen


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

devian_der_9999999 hat gesagt.:


> Wer kann mir den Satz Philosophisch erklären/interpretieren?:
> 
> "Wer andern eine Grube gräbt, hat ein Gruben grab geräd."



Zur Einleitung vielleicht ein Vergleich: "Wer anderen eine Bratwurst brät, hat ein Bratwurstbratgerät."
Es deutet auf die Misstände der menschlichen Gesellschaft hin, da es die zunehmende Technologisierung und Spezialisierung (Grubengrabgerät), die mit Fachbegriffen getarnt, den Kunden dazu bringen sollen Produkte zu kaufen, die er: entweder schon hat, nicht braucht, oder die einfach viel zu teuer sind. Außerdem verdeutlicht es das viele Produkte die man kaufen kann, anderen Menschen Schaden zufügen, wenn nicht unbedingt direkt, dann doch indirekt, z. B. durch Dumpinglöhne oder Kinderarbeit. Wenn man solche Produkte ersteht bringt man sich selbst in diesen Teufelskreis ein, der einen irgendwann auch wieder selbst erreicht. So.


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

hmm..

ich hatte gedacht das heisst dass:

Grubengräber = grubengräber + grubengrabgerät

xD


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

x=x+y

Ergibt nicht soviel Sinn oder? ^^


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Naja. Da is wieder der programmierer in mir.

weil x = x + y

stimmt, weil is ne zuweissung.

x == x + y

stimmt nicht. weil is ein vergleich xD


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

Da ist der Mathematiker in mir (der hat sich viele Jahre ganz gut versteckt):

Das war aber eine mathematische Aussage von dir, den du bist nicht im Programmierforum und solche Aussagen werden zuallerst mathematisch interpretiert. Weil Apfel=Apfel+Birne ist einfach falsch. *Zunge rausstreck*


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Okok ich geb auf. Du hast recht und ich nicht. 

Aber es heisst ja der Klügere giebt nach *Zunge noch weiter rausstreck*;-);-);-)


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

Der Kluge gibt solange nach bis er der Dümmere ist *Zunge immer eins mehr als du raustreck*


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Aber einmal nachgeben reicht doch. Sonst würde der andere ja auch nachgeben.
quasi im wechsel...

Damit währen dann beide gleich dumm, ergo keiner Dümmer.

Und wenn keiner Dümmer, dann beide Schlau.

Sprich unendschieden.

*zunge immer zweimal mehr wie du rausstreck + gummimauer*


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

Ich hab doch nicht gesagt, das ich irgendwelchen Sprichwörtern folge, die Mütter verwenden um ihre Sprößlinge zu beruhigen. Aber da du dich anscheinend solchen Sprüchen verschrieben hast, wollte ich deine Wellenlänge mit einem anderen Sprichwort erreichen.

Was willste denn mit der Gummimauer? Die verschling ich zum Frühstück;-].


----------



## devian_der_999 (28. November 2008)

Gummi zum frühstück? Könnt man ja was rein interpretieren, aber das gehört hier nicht her, also sag ich nur: Igit xD

So ich werd erst mal wat zu Mittag essen xD ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (28. November 2008)

Ich könnte ja jetzt nochmal zurückfeuern, aber gegen Unbewaffnete kämpfen macht keinen Spaß. Nachtreten ist ja bekanntlich fies. Da du unter die Gürtellinie gehen musstest und dich danach verdrückt hast, hab ich wohl gewonnen. ^^

Sekt, Party und leicht bekleidete Frauen!


----------



## Matze (28. November 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @Matze...mein Ex kommt aus Erding. War ihn öfters da besuchen und wollten auch immer mal in die Therme. Haben wir aber nie gemacht... wie war´s da so? Ist das weit von dir entfernt?


Zu GEIL! (Alles auf einmal zu erklähren, würde die Forendatenbank sprengen , also  frag mich genauer )





devian_der_9999999 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß net. mag apple nicht so




Ich auch nicht,!





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hab die PSP . Musik, Zoggen, Filme.


Ja, und nach 2 Stunden ist Schluss, weil der Akku wieder leer ist -.-.


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Die Telekom hat eine Schwäche. Telefonsupport. Ruft da nicht an.


Außer du hast einen guten Seelenklemptner ...


----------



## sight011 (28. November 2008)

Oh Matze du lebst!... oder ist es ein Klon der deine Identität angenommen hat, um das Imperium zu stürzen?  ;-]


Alleno viel Spass


----------



## Alleno (28. November 2008)

Danke mein Lieblingssight  wünsche ich dir auch...was machste eigentlich?


----------



## sight011 (29. November 2008)

Eintrag ins Lockbuch  . . .

 war gerade bei einem Land-Rover-Verkäufer der eine Band hat und habe edlen Weißwein getrunken und die Band just for fun gemischt, weil die mich gefragt hatten, die hatten glaube ich den größten Proberaum auf der Welt  .... danach habe ich mit zwei Homes Jack-Ass 2 mit paar Kollegen geschaut, denn mein einer "Freund" hatsiche heute nen Neuen-Plasma-Flat-Screen geholt und der musste natürlich eingeweiht werden! Mwahahaha und hab mich übelst weggeschmissen! Und jetzt esse ich gerade richtig frisch leckeren Krautsalat Tzaziki & so w. worauf ich gerade bock habe 

Wünsch dir ein feines Wochenende geh mir morgen erstmal ne JAcke für 300 Scheine kaufen 

I see ya Boys and Girls schöne Grüße vom Drunken-MAster ... ich geh mal jetzt mal den Chat-Raum aufmsichen  wenn da was los ist :suspekt: harr harr


----------



## Alleno (29. November 2008)

Tja sight, da haste mich wohl ganz knapp verpasst 
war auch noch recht spät im Chat und hab mich sehr gut mit nesk unterhalten können 

und, haste jetzt nen Kater?


----------



## TS-JC (30. November 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wünsch dir ein feines Wochenende geh mir morgen erstmal ne JAcke für 300 Scheine kaufen



Warum tut man sowas?
Für 300 Ocken kauf ich mir lieber nen neuen PC 
Meine neue Jacke hat grade mal 50 gekostet und ist trotzdem geil


----------



## Ex1tus (30. November 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich auch nicht,!Ja, und nach 2 Stunden ist Schluss, weil der Akku wieder leer ist -.-.



Bei der ganz neuen vielleicht. Für mich reicht der Akku locker. 2 Stunden Zocken und 3 Stunden Musik sind in einer Aufladung locker drin. Und solange bin ich nie unterwegs ohne zwischendurch mal eine Steckdose zu finden. Außerdem hätte ich ja noch meinen alten MP3-Player dabei...Als Notfalllösung . Man könnte ja auch noch einen Akku kaufen, kostet ca. 10-15€. Das einzige was nervt ist, das man keine normalen SD-Karten reinstecken kann, sondern die Sony "Memory Stick Pro Duo" benutzen muss. Die sind schon ein bißchen teurer...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. November 2008)

In mein Handy kommt ein super toller Sony "Memory Stick Micro". Und die kosten mit 1GB 20Euro, als noch in Ordnung.


----------



## ArtificialPro (30. November 2008)

20€ Was hast du denn getrunken  ^^ Also ich hab meinen früher für 5€ gekauft und bei Ebay momentan für weit weniger als 10€ erhältlich...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. November 2008)

Ähem... ich hab diese Memory Stick Micro Teile schon für 40Euro gesehn, auch 1GB, also sei du mal still  SD-Karten kriegt man halt fast hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## ArtificialPro (30. November 2008)

Reden wir beide über diese m2 Micro Speicherkarten für unsere Sony Ericcssons?

Weil, wenn ja, dann zieht da jemand krass ab xD xD xD




Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> SD-Karten kriegt man halt fast hinterhergeworfen.



Das macht die 20€ doch nur übertriebener teuer ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (30. November 2008)

Ja wir reden beie über diese m2 Teile 
Ich hatte das eben vor ca einem Jahr gekauft, da waren die noch teurer. Aber echt tolle Preisunterschiede 
Die 40€ warens bei Kaufhof oder Karstadt.


----------



## Alleno (30. November 2008)

*Guten Start!*

Sooo, ich wollt euch noch schnell nen guten Start in die Woche wünschen achja und einen schönen ersten Advent


----------



## Ex1tus (30. November 2008)

Gleichfalls, gleichfalls. Dir soll dasselbe zustoßen .


----------



## devian_der_999 (1. Dezember 2008)

@ Ex1tus  
sry das ich weg war aber hatte hunger. Hab Gummis gegessen... Fruchtgummis xD


@all
is schon wer wach? xD


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auf der Arbeit, ja. Aber wach noch nicht wirklich. Morgen alle zusammen.


----------



## Leroux (1. Dezember 2008)

Morgen !

Wachzustand ist was anders, ich wunder mich immer wie ich es heil zu Arbeit schaffe ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Dezember 2008)

Was mir gerade auffällt. Der Thread hat über 100 000 Views. Yeah.


----------



## sight011 (1. Dezember 2008)

> Warum tut man sowas?
> Für 300 Ocken kauf ich mir lieber nen neuen PC
> Meine neue Jacke hat grade mal 50 gekostet und ist trotzdem geil



Weil ich mir eine Strellson Jacke geleistet habe!  Die is der über Shi*! 


EDIT: @ Alleno verdammt wie konnte ich dich nur so knapp verpassen!!  Bist du die Woche mal on!?  Mit nesk ... -no Commenst-


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich mir eine Strellson Jacke geleistet habe!  Die is der über Shi*!



Piiiic. Oder Link.


----------



## devian_der_999 (1. Dezember 2008)

So. nu bin ich auch wieder da^^ Sitz auf arbeit und langweile mich.^^

Immer noch wer da? xD


----------



## hammet (1. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit ^^


----------



## Alleno (1. Dezember 2008)

Hey ho, wieder da! 

Sagt mal, wo ist Matze eigentlich?

@ Sight: Ich bin bestimmt die Woche nochmal online. Mittwochs ist ja immer mein freier Tag hehe. Morgen könnte es aber auch passieren, dass ich da bin. Meinste hier oder im Chat  können uns ja verabreden, wenn du darauf stehst hrhr


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.


----------



## sight011 (2. Dezember 2008)

Das klingt für mich wie ein ... Date 

 Jo freu mich! Sehen uns dann morgen Ciao Bella


----------



## Alleno (2. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen,

muss auch gleich wieder los zur Uni. Hoffe, bei euch alles kla?

Wollte nur mal um eure Hilfe bitten und zwar siehe Stellenangebote(unentgeldlich). Hab da was ins Forum geschrieben. 

Überrascht mich  thx Alleno


----------



## Alleno (2. Dezember 2008)

Hey sight ... wenn du magst kannst du mir auch Ort und Zeit per pn schreiben 
nachher verpassen wir uns noch ...das wollen wir ja nicht hrhr

sonst alles klar bei dir?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Dezember 2008)

Puh, ich muss noch selbst soviele Weihnachtsgeschenke machen. Da hab ich keine Lust/Zeit noch Karten zu machen. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr .


----------



## Alleno (2. Dezember 2008)

mennooo  schade, naja versteh ich aber irgendwie hehe


----------



## Darkflint (2. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen,
meine Augen schmerzen -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Dezember 2008)

Hast dir heute früh beim Duschen das Shampoo in die Augen gekippt, oder was ist los?


----------



## TS-JC (2. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich mir eine Strellson Jacke geleistet habe!  Die is der über Shi*!



oh hab falschen Preis angegeben...meine Jacke hat offiziell 50 gekostet.. bei Kenvelo
aber da war grad Angebot für jeden 80Euro gibts 40 Erlass... also hab ich ja quasi nur 25 bezahlt 

und geil find ich die auch 
macht 275 die ich somit für andere Sachen ausgeben kann


----------



## Leroux (2. Dezember 2008)

Aiii

Ah ich will in den Urlaub 

Kann hier jemand für mich übernehmen ?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Dezember 2008)

Sight ich will noch immer ein Bild deiner  Uberjacke sehen .


----------



## Darkflint (2. Dezember 2008)

Wohl eher noch zu müde, meine Augen^^


----------



## Leroux (2. Dezember 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sight ich will noch immer ein Bild deiner  Uberjacke sehen .



Das das denn ne Uberjacke


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Dezember 2008)

Tippfehler mit fehlenden Satzzeichen können zu spontaner Verwirrung führen .
Ich schätze mal das heißt "Was ist das denn, eine Uberjacke?"
Eine für die er 300€ hingeblättert hat.


----------



## Leroux (2. Dezember 2008)

SoSo ^^ für ne Jacke 300€ 

Muss aber ne "schöne" Jacke sein


----------



## sight011 (2. Dezember 2008)

Ist sie auch !


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Dezember 2008)

Genau deswegen will ich sie ja sehen. Ich hab im Moment 2 Jacken, eine hat 70€ gekostet die andere war von 90 auf 50 runtergesetzt. Zipper und sowas zähl ich jetzt mal nicht als Jacken.


----------



## Leroux (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab seit einem Monat schon keine Jacke mehr 
Liegt bei nem Kumpel ... leider siegt die Faulheit immer...

Und morgens ist es  kalt. ^^


----------



## sight011 (2. Dezember 2008)

Mach gleich eins!  kann noich ein wenig dauern weil die Arbeitskollegin gerade viel beschäftigt ist! 

@ Alleno ... mal eben hier eingeschoben ... wir treffen uns schon - aber vielelicht kommt eine pn noch oben druff*!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Dezember 2008)

Bonjour.
Und wieder ein Schultag rum =)


----------



## sight011 (2. Dezember 2008)

Bonjour Monsieur Wiese-l!


----------



## Alleno (2. Dezember 2008)

Mein Unitag ist auch schon rum  hehe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr euch alle schon was tolles für den Contest ausgedacht?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Dezember 2008)

Ja, eigentlich schon aber da muss ich noch gefühlte 2000 Fotos machen .


----------



## sight011 (2. Dezember 2008)

Auha! Was ist es denn Ex?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Dezember 2008)

Verrat ich noch nicht . Aber schätzungweise kommt das erste WiP Anfang der nächsten Woche.

Post du erstmal ein Bild deiner Jacke . Es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Foto von dir mit der Jacke sein, obwohl das natürlich cooler wäre. Aber zumindest mal ein Foto von der Jacke oder ein Link.

Achja, guten Morgen alle zusammen.


----------



## Alleno (3. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch ein guten Morgen 
... und das obwohl ich anscheind wieder krank werde  neee es ist zum verrückt werden...

Übrigens ein Bild will ich auch sehen 
ich geb auch nicht sooo viel für Jacken aus...obwohl ich ne Frau bin...aber manche Männerklamotten scheinen eh teurer zu sein als Frauenklamotten...


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Dezember 2008)

Frauenklamotten scheinen oft auch weniger zu sein....


----------



## Alleno (3. Dezember 2008)

Kommt auf Jahreszeit und Typ Frau an...


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Dezember 2008)

Jop, aber im Allgemeinen. Die Männer müssen ihren Körper halt verstecken, Frauen können ihn präsentieren .


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
So, um mal wieder auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen hab ich mal ein paar Seiten nachgelesen ^^


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh Matze du lebst!... oder ist es ein Klon der deine Identität angenommen hat, um das Imperium zu stürzen?  ;-]


Man kann mich zwar körperlich Klonen, aber nicht meinen Verstand, Intellekt und meine MAcht! Also würde ein Klon niemals dazu in der Lage sein. Und jetzt entschuldige micht, ich muss den Reichstag sprengen gehen ...



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Sagt mal, wo ist Matze eigentlich?


Lieb von dir, das du mich vermisste :-(



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Genau deswegen will ich sie ja sehen. Ich hab im Moment 2 Jacken, eine hat 70€ gekostet die andere war von 90 auf 50 runtergesetzt. Zipper und sowas zähl ich jetzt mal nicht als Jacken.


Oh man, ihr mit euren Jacken. Ich zum Beispiel zie soeiwo so gut wie nie eine an 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Jop, aber im Allgemeinen. Die Männer müssen ihren Körper halt verstecken, Frauen können ihn präsentieren .


Nicht immer! Nicht zum Beispiel wenn Paarungszeit ist und der Jäger seine Beute anlocken will *PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage ist nur wer wen jagt .

Bin jetzt auch schon von XL auf L umgestiegen .


----------



## sight011 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ne wenn poste ich schon ein Bild mit Jacke & Mir!  -Die zwei sind nämlich unzertrennlich! 



> Man kann mich zwar körperlich Klonen, aber nicht meinen Verstand, Intellekt und meine MAcht! Also würde ein Klon niemals dazu in der Lage sein. Und jetzt entschuldige micht, ich muss den Reichstag sprengen gehen ...



... Matze ich glaube du bist es wirklich  :suspekt:



> Oh man, ihr mit euren Jacken. Ich zum Beispiel zie soeiwo so gut wie nie eine an



Das hat man ja auf dem letzten Avatar gesehen! 




> Nicht immer! Nicht zum Beispiel wenn Paarungszeit ist und der Jäger seine Beute anlocken will PeaZz out!




Is schon wieder Paarungszeit? 


@ Alleno ist ok!  Ich verstecke die Nachricht mal hier als Anhang!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> :suspekt:



Swingerparty!


----------



## Alleno (3. Dezember 2008)

Paarungszeit ist IMMER! IMMER wenn man(n & Frau auch) es will 

Und ich kenn keine Männer, die sich verstecken  aber ich denke, ich weiß was du meinst Ex. Manche Frauen sollten sich jedoch auch lieber verstecken  Sorry ich werd mal wieder fies und das zum eigenen Geschlecht ...mist, ich wollte es doch nicht mehr tun:suspekt:

und jetzt sight poste mal lieber ein Bild ...bin schon ganz wild drauf   also auf die Jacke natürlich ....


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Dezember 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Manche Frauen sollten sich jedoch auch lieber verstecken  Sorry ich werd mal wieder fies und das zum eigenen Geschlecht ...mist, ich wollte es doch nicht mehr tun:suspekt:



Stimmt. Manche auch zu unrecht. Und viele strahlen einfach von innen, durch z. B. Fröhlichkeit oder Selbstbewusstsein. Was sie auch gleich optisch um einiges schöner macht.


----------



## Alleno (3. Dezember 2008)

Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund ...genau das finde ich nämlich auch: 
wahre Schönheit kommt von innen. Natürliche Schönheit finde ich eh besser!


----------



## sight011 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hier Ladies & Gentlemen!! Ich muss natürlich inkognito bleiben! 

So läuft der Onkel jetzt rum! 

... davon mal ganz abgesehen ... -Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Alleno (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey, sieht echt warm aus die Jacke und schwarz find ich immer gut. Aber sooo viel Geld hmhm ich weiß nicht, aber jedem das seine 

hätte trotzdem gern den schwarzen Balken da oben weg  ich zensiere ja auch nichts


----------



## Alleno (3. Dezember 2008)

seid ihr noch da? was mäckter?


----------



## Matze (3. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das hat man ja auf dem letzten Avatar gesehen!


Tja, natürliches Polster der Oberliga 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Is schon wieder Paarungszeit?


Immer, nur wenn ich grade mal im Koma liege... und dann in meinen Luziden Träumen (siehe Wikipedia) auch


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... Matze ich glaube du bist es wirklich  :suspekt:


Meine Weisheit kann ich scheinbar nicht verstecken... *Bing* Ah! Mein aus Lego selbstgebauter Quanten-PC meldet gerade, dass das Verteidigungssystem des Weißen Hauses deaktiviert wurde, ich muss also dann los. Man sieht sich nach dem Feuerwerk ;-]
Möge eine Glorreiche Neuanordnung der Menschheit mit euch sein ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2008)

Schick, schick sight, aber mir wäre die Jacke keine 300 Öcken wert. Jetzt nur vom Aussehen, weiß ja jetzt nicht wie sie sich trägt oder wie warm sie ist.


----------



## sight011 (4. Dezember 2008)

http://www.strellsonshop.de/php/suche2/suche2.php

und wie warm die ist  die kann noch gleich eine Frau mit-wärmen! 

Aber überleg mal 300 € ist nicht so viel, meine letzte Jacke hab ich glaube ich ca. 6 Jahre getragen, kann st dir dann ja ausrechnen was das so pro Jahr ist! 

Da trage ich doch lieber so ein edles Ding übrigens erhällich bei Wormland Roland oder Ansons!

Greetz euer sight Lagerfeld  


(EDIT: Der Link geht glaube ich nicht richtig Seite 3 bei den Jacken unten rechts in der Ecke! )


----------



## Alleno (4. Dezember 2008)

wollt mal schnell nen guten Morgen loswerden...muss jetzt auch schon wieder los....UNI ist ma wieder angesagt ... hab -ZENSUR- gepennt, hab Halsschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen und sonst noch alles was zu ner Erkältung gehört  son -ZENSUR- !

Liegt wohl an meiner NICHT-SO-WARMEN-JACKE, die keine 300 Euro gekostet hat 

wünsch euch nen schönen Tag
vertretet mich mal hier heute!


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2008)

@ sight: Ich hab meine Jacke für 70 seit 3 Jahren und die für 50 seit 2. Und so wie die aussehen, hält jede ca. 5-6 Jahre. Kannst dir ja mal ausrechnen was das ist ^^.

@Alleno: Dich erwischst es doch immerzu, oder?


----------



## Alleno (4. Dezember 2008)

garnüscht  ich war das ganze Jahr noch nicht 1mal krank, aber seid November bin ich halt dauerkrank ... bin halt momentan ein Sensibelchen


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ich zensiere ja auch nichts





Alleno hat gesagt.:


> wollt mal schnell nen guten Morgen loswerden...muss jetzt auch schon wieder los....UNI ist ma wieder angesagt ... hab -ZENSUR- gepennt, hab Halsschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen und sonst noch alles was zu ner Erkältung gehört  son -ZENSUR- !



Der Zensurwahn ergreift selbst erklärte Gegner :suspekt:!


----------



## sight011 (4. Dezember 2008)

> @ sight: Ich hab meine Jacke für 70 seit 3 Jahren und die für 50 seit 2. Und so wie die aussehen, hält jede ca. 5-6 Jahre. Kannst dir ja mal ausrechnen was das ist .




Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum so wenig wie möglich zu bezahlen, sondern ich bin gerne bereit ein wenig mehr auszugeben, wenn ich dafür vernünftige Güter kaufe die "Qualitativ-Hochwertig" sind! 

Und außerdem mein Angesicht so s*** aussehen lässt!   

@ Alleno gute Besserung!! Alles gute und das du bald wieder gesund wirst!  -gute besserungs K.-


Greetz A.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Dezember 2008)

Mir doch auch nicht. Ich bin auf das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis aus. Zu günstige Dinger will ich nicht, aber zu teure auch nicht, da ich schon einige Male gemerkt habe das mir Kleidungsstücke nach ein paar Jahren nicht mehr gefallen. Und da will ich dann nicht mehrere hunder Euronen ausgegeben haben. Auch wenn ich das vielleicht 10-20 Jahre hätte tragen können. Abgesehen davon könnte ich mir das nur unter großem Verzicht leisten.


----------



## Alleno (4. Dezember 2008)

So, wieder da 

@Ex: menno für die Zensur kann ich nichts  die schreiben hier sch...... leider nicht aus 

@sight: danke danke, lieb von Dir 
K. zurück falls wir das selbe meinen hrhr


----------



## sight011 (4. Dezember 2008)

> @ Alleno gute Besserung!! Alles gute und das du bald wieder gesund wirst! -gute besserungs K.-
> 
> 
> Greetz A.



bestimmt!  Ich meinte einen Kuchen ;-]


----------



## Alleno (5. Dezember 2008)

danke  wenigstens mit Lieben gebacken oder doch nur son gekaufter?


----------



## sight011 (5. Dezember 2008)

Eienr mit Kerzen!!  -somit kann ich der Frage geschickt ausweichen :suspekt:;-)


EDIT: Ich bin doch ein Typ ich kann doch nicht backen


----------



## Alleno (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte wohl auch nichts anderes von Dir erwartet lieber sight 

achja "mit Liebe gebacken" sagt man, wenn sich jemand Mühe gegeben hat! D.h NICHT, dass er mega geil aussieht und perfekt schmeckt. You know 

an den Rest: Guten Morgen ähm Mittag!
Ach herrlich hab bis 12 geschlafen


----------



## Leroux (5. Dezember 2008)

Mir is langweilig ....

Nachts um Halb 1 auf der Autobahn *lalala*

und jetzt

Wizo - Lass Reden *lalala*

immer noch langweilig

mhh hab mal zu "SDP - Eigendlich wollte er nie ein Liebeslied schreiben" gewechselt

....pfff Oh Wochenende komm !


----------



## Alleno (5. Dezember 2008)

SDP ist ne Abkürzung für wen?


----------



## Leroux (5. Dezember 2008)

Stonedeafproduction

was würde sich den lohnene zu hören !! Macht mal Vorschläge mir fallen gerade immer nur die selben Lieder ein =(
Aber wenn keine HipHop ^^ eher richtung Rock bzw Punk ode vllt Alternativ
(Deutsche Texte wäre natürlich super, Englischsprachig sind auch okay ) Danköööööööööö


----------



## Alleno (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Musikexperten sind grad nicht da  was denn für ne Richtung?


----------



## Leroux (5. Dezember 2008)

Keine HipHop^^ eher richtung Rock bzw Punk ode vllt Alternativ
(Deutsche Texte wäre natürlich super, Englischsprachig sind auch okay ) Danköööööööööö


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Dezember 2008)

Hazen Street. Wenn es etwas härter sein soll auch Madball.


----------



## Alleno (6. Dezember 2008)

*Die Nikolausfrau ....*

Hohoho bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und durch den Kamin gerutscht 
Wünsche euch nen schönen Nikolaustag!

Wart ihr denn auch alle artig?  Süßes oder doch lieber die Rute?

Süße Träume eure Alleno


----------



## Heilandzack (6. Dezember 2008)

Wollt mich dann auch mal abmelden. Licht aus jetzt!


----------



## Heilandzack (7. Dezember 2008)

Sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber falls noch jemand wach ist Licht aus im Affenhaus! Jetz is gut, wir gehn heja machen! Und tut mir leid wegen etwaigen rechtschreibfelern ö.a., es is spät wie ihr seht^^


----------



## sight011 (7. Dezember 2008)

> Hohoho bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und durch den Kamin gerutscht
> Wünsche euch nen schönen Nikolaustag!







> Wart ihr denn auch alle artig? Süßes oder doch lieber die Rute?
> 
> Süße Träume eure Alleno



Ich nehm die Rute!  

dein Postwar um 1:51 da war wohl jemand feiern?! 

@ Heilandzack bist du betrunken


----------



## Alleno (7. Dezember 2008)

naja um die Zeit geh ich meistens dann erst feiern 
hatte aber trotzdem nen sehr spaßigen Abend bzw. WE hrhr und deins?


----------



## Heilandzack (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich? betrunken? niemals!^^


----------



## Matze (8. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne! I'm back und hab auch alles fleißig nachgelesen ^^
Oh man, wird schwer sich nach der letzen Woche wieder an feste Arbeitszeiten zu gewöhnen -.-


Heilandzack hat gesagt.:


> Sorry wegen Doppelpost


Also das macht in diesem Thread gar nichts 


Heilandzack hat gesagt.:


> Und tut mir leid wegen etwaigen rechtschreibfelern ö.a


Das schon ...

@sight
Also irgendwie, hab ich mir deine Jacke optisch etwas protziger vorgestellt, aber es zählen ja die inneren Werte (innen Futter)


----------



## sight011 (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Jacke ist ja auch eher aus der Kategorie: edel, schick, dezent, teuer  Sie verkörpert die wahre Ästhetik, eine Sinfonie aus Eleganz und coolem Style! ;-) 

EDIT:


----------



## Matze (8. Dezember 2008)

Lass mich raten: bei Regen perlen die Regentropfen gediegen von der fein verwobenen und perfekt ebenmäßigen Oberfläche ab, in Richtung des von der Jacke mit dessen Anwesenheit geheiligten Boden, auf das durch diese Schönheit des Trägers Trockenheit und somit dessen Gesundheit gewart wird. ;-) ^^

Oh man, was denn hier für ne Totenstille?


----------



## Alleno (8. Dezember 2008)

Morgen Ihr Beiden!

@Matze: Wie war´s in Prag? Untenrum noch alles frisch ? 
Wilkommen zurück! 

Sooo, muss euch auch schon leider wieder verlassen...Uni ruft!
An die Stille hatte ich mich langsam schon gewöhnt ...ABER JETZT wird´s ja wieder anders hehe. 

Ciaoi uns schönen Tag noch! Alleno


----------



## Matze (8. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage ist: Erholt sich Prag schneller von mir oder ich mich schneller von Prag. War einfach der Hammer. Also noch einen Tag länger hätte warscheinlich keiner durchgehalten 
Und ja, alles 100% in ordnung.


----------



## Alleno (8. Dezember 2008)

Wart ihr in dieser einen Disse? Wenn ja, wie war´s?


----------



## Matze (8. Dezember 2008)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob sie es war. Für die "größte Disko Europas" war sie etwas klein, aber auf jeden Fall ein ganzes Stück größer als die, die ich sonst bisher besucht habe. War aber echt gut. 5 Areas, also wirklich für jeden was dabei. Hab dort sogar den Live-Auftritt des bekanntesten (laut aussage eines Einheimischen) Prager-Rappers miterlebt. War sogar so gut, dass ich eigentlich den ganzen Abend da drinn alleine Unterwegs war, weil der Rest meiner Gruppe im Techno bereich war ^^


----------



## sight011 (8. Dezember 2008)

> geheiligten Boden, auf das durch diese Schönheit des Trägers Trockenheit und somit dessen Gesundheit gewart wird.



Es regnet nicht auf geheiligten Boden! 


Morgen Alleno! Na alles Tuti  ?




> Die Frage ist: Erholt sich Prag schneller von mir oder ich mich schneller von Prag. War einfach der Hammer. Also noch einen Tag länger hätte warscheinlich keiner durchgehalten



haha Was hast du denn in Prag gemacht Einfach Urlaub?  

-Und die wichtigste Frage wie waren die Frauen?


----------



## Matze (8. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Es regnet nicht auf geheiligten Boden!


Doch, aber nur die Tränen der Engel und Tränen der Freude, zu dem die Regentropfen werden, nachdem sie in scheinbar perfekter optischer Symbiose sich ihren weg entlang der harmonischen Faserstruktur der Jacke bis über den Rand der letzten heiligen naht gebahnt haben, um schlussendlich ihr Ende im Aufprall zu finden...

... oh man, seit wann kann ich so einen Mist schreiben ? ^^


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> haha Was hast du denn in Prag gemacht Einfach Urlaub?


Ich war mit der Berufsschule dort. Da es letztes Jahr schon solche Schwierigkeiten gab, ein Ziel für den Wandertag zu finden, sind wir einfach mal in die goldene Stadt gefahren... aber im Prinzip war es so wie Urlaub 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> -Und die wichtigste Frage wie waren die Frauen?


Einfach nur Bombe (im positivem Sinne), besonders im Sommer (war vor 3 Jahren schon mal dort). Einfach nur eine schöne Stadt mit schönen Schönheiten ;-)


----------



## Heilandzack (8. Dezember 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> *PeaZz in!*
> 
> Das schon ...



Weiß ich, deshalb hab ich mich ja entschuldigt.
Hätte ja sein können, das es nicht mehr so ganz klappt


----------



## Matze (8. Dezember 2008)

Ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Rechtschreibfehler können ja mal passieren. Sight ärgert mich gerne mal, wenn er mir an einem Tag alle 5 Minuten eine PM schreibt, was ich wieder wo durch einen Buchstabendreher falsch geschrieben habe 
Ach und wegen der Doppelpost... mein Rekord hier ist ein 4-facher


----------



## Matze (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich verabschiede mich. Bis morgen und

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Alleno (8. Dezember 2008)

ja alles Tutti sight, ausser ner fetten Erkältung...jetzt freu ich mich auf nn schönen ruhigen Abend  und was habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Schönen guten Morgen. Hoffentlich ist es heute nicht wieder so still.


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> und was habt ihr gemacht?


Wärend du in der Uni warst? gearbeitet


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

> ja alles Tutti sight, ausser ner fetten Erkältung...jetzt freu ich mich auf nn schönen ruhigen Abend  und was habt ihr gemacht?



Dann hast du mich wohl angesteckt!  Mein Hals is nu voll entzündet!! 

Aber dafür bleibich  heute  zu Hause 

Moin Atze-Matze


----------



## Leroux (9. Dezember 2008)

Mojeeee... *gähn*


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leroux was arbeitest du eigentlich?


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Moin ihr 2.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo Ex1tus eigentlich steckt?
@sight
Hast du schon die Zeit gefunden zum Abmischen?


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ne hab am Wochenende gesoffen 

tjamit Ex is so ne Sache weiß ich jetztauch net...


----------



## Alleno (9. Dezember 2008)

Morgäääääähn,

alle schon frisch und munter?

@sight: Du Armer  biste krank geschrieben?
Tja ich muss weiterhin in die Uni gehen und andere Menschen anstecken, sonst verpasse ich einfach zu viel Stoff! Hab auch immer das Gefühl, die Dozenten wollen mich umbringen wegen dem Husten etc.


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Meine Nase mutierte auch seit gestern zum Wasserfall, aber egal: in 2 Wochen ist doch eh erstmal Pause


----------



## Leroux (9. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hey Leroux was arbeitest du eigentlich?



Ich Job gerade bei der Siemens(Entwicklung) bis mein Studium bzw Zivi anfängt.


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

@ Leroux klingt spannend! WEnn ich dich jetzt fragen würde was du da so machst, könntest du esmir wharscheinlich erzählen - aber müsstest mich dnach umbringen !

@ Alleno ich kurier mich lieber aus, bei mir kan nauch glaube ich keienr was sagen, hab ja in letzter zeit genug überstunden gemacht  

@ 





> Meine Nase mutierte auch seit gestern zum Wasserfall, aber egal: in 2 Wochen ist doch eh erstmal Pause



Das klingt ja nicht so angenehm!  Bei mir sind es halt kopfschmerzen pl+s ein übeslt entzündeter Hals!! ;-] - Nervt!


EDIT: Ja bin krank gemeldet! (@ Alleno)


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das klingt ja nicht so angenehm!  Bei mir sind es halt kopfschmerzen pl+s ein übeslt entzündeter Hals!! ;-] - Nervt!


Na ja, nicht so wild. Halzschermzen hatte ich auch, aber ich denke das lag eher daran, dass es in Prag kein Rauchverbot in Kneipen und Discos gab. Jetzt im Rauch-freierem-Deutschland gings sehr schnell weg.
Aber Krankmelden... Ja jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt, wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt...


----------



## Leroux (9. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Leroux klingt spannend! WEnn ich dich jetzt fragen würde was du da so machst, könntest du esmir wharscheinlich erzählen - aber müsstest mich dnach umbringen !
> ...



Wo wohst du denn dann kann ich dir sagen ob du vllt davon Profitierst


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Leroux hat gesagt.:


> Wo wohst du denn dann kann ich dir sagen ob du vllt davon Profitierst


Profitiert er dann von dem Wissen deiner Tätigkeit oder davon, dass du ihn dann beseitigen musst? ^^


----------



## Leroux (9. Dezember 2008)

Muahaha *Dr Evil - Lache*

Das muss er wohl rausfinden 


SERVER ÜBERLASTET


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Leroux hat gesagt.:


> SERVER ÜBERLASTET



Der Server hat wohl dein  teuflisches Lachen nicht verkraftet... oder Angst vor Super-Mario-ähnlichen Gespenstern


----------



## Leroux (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich Tipp auf ein Bild von Dr Evil das ich einbinden wollte 
Als ich auf Vorschau drückte war es aus


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Das war also von dir ein terroristischer Anschlag auf das Forum 

Na warte, der Bundestrojaner ist schon unterwegs ... ;-]


----------



## Leroux (9. Dezember 2008)

^^ du benutzt das T-Wort & A-Wort öffentlich in einem Forum !
Die werden schneller bei dir sein als umgekehrt


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Und du hast öffentlich gesagt und Forum... und außerdem exisiterst du. Boah, die werden dich sowas von verklagen, anzeigne und Einsperren ;-]


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube ich will es gar nich mehr wissen


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Na klar, kaum ist man mal Essen, schon ist endlich der sight wieder da und beschwert sich, dass man für seinen Wissensdurst kämpft


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

... und man kommt wieder und schon ist er wieder weg


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Ha! Jetzt hab ich dich 
Oh verdammt! Die Zeit geht heute einfach nicht rum, sogar jetzt, wenn ich Pause habe -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Dezember 2008)

Huhu!

BS ist fein . Jetzt schon daheim.


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> BS ist fein . Jetzt schon daheim.


Ach da versteckst du dich. Na ja, noch 2 Stunden und es ist auch überstanden


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja, ich habs auch verdient, musste gestern direkt nach der Schule nochmal in den Betrieb und war ca. bis 7 drin. Hab auch noch nen Anschiss bekommen...Naja. Bin dann heim und hab gemerkt das ich keine Zigaretten mehr hab. Ganz plöther Tag gestern....


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> hab gemerkt das ich keine Zigaretten mehr hab


Ach du armer ;-] 
Dafür ist meine Bankkarte gestern zerbrochen. Das heißt, mit dem Feiern am We wirds bischen schwieriger-.-


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ex is in the House!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Dezember 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ach du armer ;-]
> Dafür ist meine Bankkarte gestern zerbrochen. Das heißt, mit dem Feiern am We wirds bischen schwieriger-.-



Ruhe! 

Sight kann es bestimmt bestätigen, wenn man abgefu*** ist und keine Kippen mehr hat, ist das nicht schön.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ex is in the House!



Sogar zuhouse. ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

> Sight kann es bestimmt bestätigen, wenn man abgefu*** ...



Wie das klingt  aber kann er ab und zu kann er das :-(


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> wenn man abgefu*** is


Vieleicht ja von der Kippe davor?!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss nochmal in die Arbeit . Aber diesmal bin ich wenigstens selbst schuld. Da kann ist es nicht ganz so schlimm .


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Warum selbst Schuld? Was haste denn angestellt ;-]


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Dezember 2008)

Morgen... kann jemand von euch gut Latein und will mich morgen vertreten? =(


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Dezember 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Warum selbst Schuld? Was haste denn angestellt ;-]



Was, was eigentlich schon hätte fertig sein sollen noch nicht fertig gemacht. Hätte ich Donnerstag oder so länger gemacht, hätte ich das noch geschafft.


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Morgen... kann jemand von euch gut Latein und will mich morgen vertreten? =(


Reichen dafür 2 Jahre Latein?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Dezember 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Morgen... kann jemand von euch gut Latein und will mich morgen vertreten? =(





Matze hat gesagt.:


> Reichen dafür 2 Jahre Latein?



Reichen dafür 2 Monate Französisch?

Bin dann mal @ work.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Dezember 2008)

Nein leider nicht. 4 müssens sein.


----------



## sight011 (9. Dezember 2008)

Dann warte doch auf Alleno vielleicht kan ndie dir ja weiterhelfen oder Leroux!


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Ach, das ist doch schnell gelernt 

Machs gut Ex.


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Alleno kann Latein?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt Leute, die Latein können?!


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja, der Past bestimmt


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Dezember 2008)

Pff... bin ich katholisch? 
Naja egal, wenn die Arbeit nicht so dolle wird auch egal, Latein ist mein einziges schlechtes Fach 
Und sonst stehen ja noch viele andere Arbeiten an, falls ich was verhauen wollte xD


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Und sonst stehen ja noch viele andere Arbeiten an, falls ich was verhauen wollte xD


Ich würde das nicht so schleifen lassen. Irgendwann kommt man mit dem lernen nicht mehr hinterher, ich weis wovon ich spreche ...


----------



## Matze (9. Dezember 2008)

So, ich starte dann mal Richtung Heimat...
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Dezember 2008)

Ciao Matze 
Ne ich lass es ja nicht schleifen.
Es war so gemeint, dass ich viele Arbeiten verhauen KÖNNTE, FALLS ich WOLLTE 
Und das will ich eindeutig nicht. Will ja die Schule wechseln und mein Zeugnis sollte nicht zu schlecht werden.


----------



## Heilandzack (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin denn auch ma raus!

Feierabend!


----------



## Alleno (9. Dezember 2008)

Huuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu @ all!

Geil, Uni heute ausgefallen, völlig umsonst hingefahren.... ja und dann sind wir alle Weihnachtsgeschenke einkaufen gegangen 

Wie war euer Tag so?
Kaum ist Matze da und man muss schon mehrere Seiten nachlesen hrhr ...

Achso und nochwas: 
Ich hatte nie LATEIN! 
Auch wenn ich katholisch bin  mein Vater und meine Brüder könnens aber  fall das was hilft ?!  Ansonsten kann ich aber mit Englisch und Spanisch dienen (Französisch ist mir zu lange her, außerdem hab ichs abgewählt)

so Jungs...schönen Abendnoch!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Dezember 2008)

Englisch und Frant kein Problem bei mir =)
Aber wenn mir hier irgendjemand heute Abend den ganzen Stoff von 4 Jahren beibringen kann... Gerne


----------



## Alleno (9. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, da bin ich leider die Falsche für  wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Glück für die Arbeit!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Dezember 2008)

Ja davon werde ich sehr viel brauchen xD


----------



## Alleno (9. Dezember 2008)

CHACKA du schaffst das


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Bin anscheind schon die Erste hier  kein Wunder .... e geschlafen, ABER wisster was Ich leg mich jetzt wieder hin  auf in die nächste Runde Heia machen  

euch allen nen guten Morgen ....


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Schönen guten Morgen.

Fängt ja gut an. Mein FireFox stürzt bei Tutorials auf einmal immer ab 
Sieht hier irgendwie doof im Konqeror aus.



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Kaum ist Matze da und man muss schon mehrere Seiten nachlesen hrhr ..


Hehe, sonst hast du ja nichts zu tun, wenn die Uni schon ausfällt


----------



## Leroux (10. Dezember 2008)

Mojjeeee *gähn*

Mir is langweilig .....


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Na dann musst du im falschen Thread sein. Hier geht es nur um Weisheiten, Verschwörungstheorien, 42, Religions- und Sektengründungen, den Sinn des Lebens und ums Eis-Essen


----------



## Leroux (10. Dezember 2008)

und außerdem schmeckt hier alles nach Seife ! AHHA


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Ähh? Wie muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Leroux (10. Dezember 2008)

ja kA ^^ das frag ich mich ja auch warum das so ist !

Naja ich hatte hunger damit ist das Problem beseitigt


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Na ja, vieleicht hast du dir auch einfach nur heute mal richtig den Mund gewaschen... mit Seife


----------



## Leroux (10. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt wollt ich mal testen ob man Bilder einbinden kann  und dann drück ich auf Antworten anstat auf Vorschau...

es wirkt schon ich merks... ich bin vergifftet...

Ich teste jetzt mal den Google Nativ Client !


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Bilder einbinden geht schon, über das Büroklammersymbol


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist ja nicht grad viel los :suspekt: ?!

Wo sind denn alle hin?


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss mit meinem Ausbilder einen Server aufsetzten. Bin also nicht immer da. Aber gerade wird das RAID System erstellt


----------



## Leroux (10. Dezember 2008)

Man in Black *lalaaaaa*

Jap nit viel los  Mach was dagegen


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Was mir nicht wiklrich was sagt  hrhr


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Am Server-rumgeflicke. Dauert einfach lange, bis das anlegen des RAIDs durch ist 

@Leroux
Ach, aber selber immer warten, bis die andern posten ;-]


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Mach was dagegen? Oh man, ich bin doch kein Animateur  kann mich doch selbst nicht beschäftigen haha


----------



## Leroux (10. Dezember 2008)

Jaaah ^^ ich versuch mich schon den ganzen Morgen durchzukämpfen eine Webcam zu Simuliern.

Und außerdem weiß ich jetzt was nach Seife schmeckt das ist mein Trinken :-(


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

@Leroux
Dann solltest du dir nicht vor jedem Orangensaft die Zähne putz 

Animateure brauchen wir hier nicht... zumindest wenn genug da sind -.-


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Tja, es sind nicht genug da :S .... *die Arme und Beine heb und nen Hampelmann mach *                                                  und jetzt alle!


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Ähm, wie lange muss ich das noch machen? Die schauen mich schon alle so komisch an -.-


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

5 mal noch und dann atmest du gaaaanz  tief ein und aus... und am Ende schreist du deinen ganzen Stress/Frust raus, der sich über die Jahre angesammelt hat 

du wirst sehen...danach bist du ein neuer Mensch


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Wow! Jetzt fühl ich mich so befreit, so befreit, dass ich ganz neue Bilder sehe


----------



## Leroux (10. Dezember 2008)

Woaaah bin ich satt 

Jetzt noch ein schluck spülwasser und dann steigern wir mal wieder das Bruttosozialprodukt.

Was macht ihr am Wochenende schon Pläne ?


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Freitag steht fest, mit paar Leuten von mir in verschiedene Bars.
Samstag steht noch offen.
Sonntag ist eh immer extremchillen


----------



## Leroux (10. Dezember 2008)

Extremchillen is immer gut ^^

Bei uns spielt am Freitag ne Coverband von Linkin Park mal schauen wie die is  und dann noch ein bissel Dancen.
Das selbe wahrscheinlich Samstag nur anstatt LinkinPark Band Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Yo, ist meine lieblingsbeschäftigung an Sonntagen. Hauptsache die Zeit geht nicht so schnell rum ^^


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

*sight is in the HOUSE!*


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> HOUSE!


Ja genau! Gestern kam endlich die Fortsetzung der wohl besten Dr.Hous Folge 
Alles roger Patient? ^^


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

Meinem Hals geht es besser dem rest Körpers nich so! Danke für die Diagnose! :-(


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich sage schonmal tschüss, bis morgen, da ich nicht weis, ob ich die nächste Stunde noch mal im Internet bin. Deshalb
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hau rein Digga ! Woahh habe ich schonmal gesagt wie geil ich After Fx finde!  Hab mir gerade 2 Stunden Video-Tutorials reingezoegn  Boaahh!!

mfg


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Dezember 2008)

Klar ist AFX geil 
Nur hab ich keinen Camcorder -> kaum Videos zum bearbeiten.


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

AFx isn bisschen wie Flash für fortgeschrittene!? oder?

Irgendwann gibt es nur noch ein Programm, das Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash, C4d asl Plug-Ins hat!


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Wiesel, wie war die Arbeit in Latein?


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich fühl mich beobachtet


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Hey sight


...wieso denn das?


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

okay okay, hab mir die Antwort grad selber geben können


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

dann is ja gut


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Dezember 2008)

Och die Arbeit... Latein eben *rolleyes*
Naja egal, wollen wir nicht dran denken


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

sight: lass dich von meinem Auge nicht stören 

oja Wiesel ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Dezember 2008)

Haha ich könnt ja auch mein Auge als Bild hier rein packen 
Mal die Auflösung "etwas" runterdrehen.


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Nachmacher 

das ist aber doch nicht dein Auge Wiesel


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Dezember 2008)

Doch 
Nur bissel PS


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

PS? Ich will auch son schönes Auge


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Dezember 2008)

Dann mach ein Foto mit ner hohen Auflösung oder lass eins machen und ich kann dir das Bild bearbeiten


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich will auch das mirjemadn schöne Augen macht 


EDIT:


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

ja, genau DAS will ich auch  


höhere Auflösung? hmmm soll ich dir meins mal schicken und du sagst mir einfach, ob du damit was anfangen kannst oder nicht


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Dezember 2008)

Schau einfach grade, was das für eine Auflösung hat


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

Wiesel  das ist mir jetzt peinlich, ABER ich hab keine Ahnung wie und wo ich sowas nachgucke :-( ohje


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Dezember 2008)

Du gehst einfach mit der Maus über die Datei und wartest, bis dieses kleine Fenster eingeblendet wird am Zeiger. Da steht dann was von "Abmessungen" oder so.


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

... braucht es nicht 


> das ist mir jetzt peinlich



mach wen ndas was wiesel gesagt hat nicht geht einfach nen "rechtsklick" auf die jpg datei --> geh auf eigenschaften. Oben der Reiter Dateiinfo und dan nauf erweitert 

dort steht dann die Abmessung in pixel bzw. die Auflösung in dpi/ppi= Dots/Pintsper inch!


----------



## Alleno (10. Dezember 2008)

430 mal 306 


juhuuuuu


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

und wieeder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, dass man damit noch so grade was anfangen kann


----------



## sight011 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch n schönen Abend und verzieh mich! Arrivederci


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
An alle die ein Augen haben (^^) mögen dieses bitte auf diesen Thread richten ^^


----------



## Alleno (11. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 

ich bin mal wieder hier!


----------



## Alleno (11. Dezember 2008)

oh man Jungs, was ist denn hier los  ?


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Tach.
Na ja, ich hab da so einen Server und mein Chef will, dass ich diesen mit &§&*'%$ (Xen) verheirate.
Aber da sieht man mal wieder, was passiert, wenn ich nicht da bin


----------



## Alleno (11. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile müsste dir doch klar sein, dass die Welt ohne Dich untergehen würde


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Soll ich jetzt die
"Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt"-Schiene
oder die
"Ego"-Schiene weiter fahren? ;-)


----------



## Alleno (11. Dezember 2008)

du darfst es dir heute sogar mal aussuchen   wobei ich das letztere eher von dir kenne


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

du bist gemein -.-
Ich denke doch ausschließlich an meine Mitmenschen ;-)


----------



## Alleno (11. Dezember 2008)

seit wann?


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Also im Hintergrund schon immer 

Oh man, noch 3 Stunden diese Xen-Schei...


----------



## Leroux (11. Dezember 2008)

Xen ist was tolles ^^


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber nur wenn du dessen Konfiguration "outsourcen" kannst ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Dezember 2008)

Nabend alle zusammen 
<ironie> Ist heute nicht ein wundervollder tag? </ironie>


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Also das: "Nabend" könntest du um die Uhrzeit wohl auch noch in die "Ironietags" setzten


----------



## Alleno (11. Dezember 2008)

oooh ja wie wundervoll er ist...ich hab momentan Zickenterror am laufen und hatte deswegen kein Bock auf Uni...schöner ! Achja ich hasse Zickenterror!


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Und um was wird denn gezickt?


----------



## Leroux (11. Dezember 2008)

Morgen frei Juhuuuuuu =)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Dezember 2008)

Sau! 
Naja ich hab Samstag Schule und schreib Deutscharbeit /:
Heute Mathe wiederbekommen...


----------



## Leroux (11. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir aber auch nur Frei genommen weil meine Freundin morgen operiert wird und da kann ich sie nit einfach so alleine lassen


----------



## Alleno (11. Dezember 2008)

um was wird gezickt 
Oh man klingt blöd, ABER: UM MICH!  Komm mir auch etwas blöd vor


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Klingt so, als würden sich grad ein paar um dich streiten ^^ oder hat man das anders zu verstehen?


----------



## sight011 (11. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgo999Wy0p8

@ Matzewie geil wird den nda über Prinz P. geredet! 

Wiesel was haste denn bekommen, du Streber


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgo999Wy0p8
> 
> @ Matzewie geil wird den nda über Prinz P. geredet!


Wähhh! Du weist doch, dass ich das hier nicht angucken kann. Schick den Link lieber an mein ICQ -.-


----------



## Alleno (11. Dezember 2008)

also ich sage dazu, dass das wirklich alles sehr lächerlich ist und es glaub ich auch keiner verstehen kann. Ich selbst ja auch nicht 

Also...
da sind 2 Mädels in der Uni, mit denen ich mich gut verstehe. Erst dachte ich, wir verstehen uns untereinander alle gut, bis ich dann erfahren hab, dass die beiden sich irgendwie garnicht ausstehen können und nur wegen mir was miteinander zu tun haben. Ja und seitdem hab ich mich voll hin und hergerissen gefühlt., hab aber versucht jedem gerecht zu werden. Jede Woche erzählte mir eine von den beiden, dass die sich ausgeschlossen gefühlt hat. Ich hab irgendwann gedacht, ich spinne! Soll ich die wie kleine Kinder an die Hand nehmen Ja und dann fing eine von den beiden auch noch an die andere schlecht zu machen und hat irgendwie so getan, als wär ich ihr Eigentum. Ich hab fast das Kotzen bekommen und hab ihr dann die Meinung gesagt.... ja und jetzt ist das alles nen einziger Krampf!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Dezember 2008)

Sight: Ne glatte 3 ^^

Hab Prinz Pi mal nen paar Minütchen live gesehn.


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Haha, Alleno bekommt das, was Männer am liebsten hätten:
2 Mädels fetzen sich um einen.

Genieße doch die Show ;-]

Ganz im Ernst? Mir wäre das egal, wenn einer mit dem anderen Probleme hat, soll er doch. Aber ich lass mich in sowas nicht reinziehen.

@Wiesel
Ich ihn auf Splah!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Dezember 2008)

Bei Rheinkultur. Bin aber recht schnell wieder zu rockigeren Sachen rüber


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Und das bei wohl besten Rapper? Na ja, verstehe einer die Augen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Dezember 2008)

Alles Geschmackssache mit der Musik  MAg eben nicht so sehr Rap.


----------



## Matze (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich zwing ja auch keinen dazu


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (11. Dezember 2008)

So ist brav 
Ich bin dann mal weg, so ca. bis 7 oder sonst was.
Ciao.


----------



## sight011 (11. Dezember 2008)

> also ich sage dazu, dass das wirklich alles sehr lächerlich ist und es glaub ich auch keiner verstehen kann. Ich selbst ja auch nicht
> 
> Also...
> da sind 2 Mädels in der Uni, mit denen ich mich gut verstehe. Erst dachte ich, wir verstehen uns untereinander alle gut, bis ich dann erfahren hab, dass die beiden sich irgendwie garnicht ausstehen können und nur wegen mir was miteinander zu tun haben. Ja und seitdem hab ich mich voll hin und hergerissen gefühlt., hab aber versucht jedem gerecht zu werden. Jede Woche erzählte mir eine von den beiden, dass die sich ausgeschlossen gefühlt hat. Ich hab irgendwann gedacht, ich spinne! Soll ich die wie kleine Kinder an die Hand nehmen Ja und dann fing eine von den beiden auch noch an die andere schlecht zu machen und hat irgendwie so getan, als wär ich ihr Eigentum. Ich hab fast das Kotzen bekommen und hab ihr dann die Meinung gesagt.... ja und jetzt ist das alles nen einziger Krampf!



Wenn du das Falsche tust, haßen sie dich nachher beide! 




> Ganz im Ernst? Mir wäre das egal, wenn einer mit dem anderen Probleme hat, soll er doch. Aber ich lass mich in sowas nicht reinziehen.



*Sehr-gut* Matze das halteich fürdie richtige Einstellung! 




> Bei Rheinkultur. Bin aber recht schnell wieder zu rockigeren Sachen rüber



oh wiesel du entäuscht mich!!



> Sight: Ne glatte 3
> 
> Hab Prinz Pi mal nen paar Minütchen live gesehn.




Sehr gut Wiesel -Go Wiesel, Go Wiesel -Go - -Go - -Go Wiesel! -  


HAt jemand Mitleid mit einem der den ganzen Tag zu Hauese im Bett verbringen muss!


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

also dann guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Naaaaaaacht!


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Arbeitswochenfinale T - 'zuvieleStunden' bis zu den Partys ^^


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> HAt jemand Mitleid mit einem der den ganzen Tag zu Hauese im Bett verbringen muss!


Nicht dein Ernst oder? Man man man, da hat er ein paar freie Tage, liegt dort, wo wir uns jetzt alle hinwünschen und beschwert sich noch   Aber mal davon abgesehen: Gute Besserung.


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

Hey ho Matze, wie geht´s dir an so nem letzten Arbeitstag  ?

@sight: Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Heute ganz zappelig, will endlich ins Wochenende 
Du klingst fast so, als hättest du heute wieder frei?! ^^


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

Klar, Freitags hat fast jeder Student frei  Schaffenspause 
du hast aber Recht, die ganze Woche lief schon irgendwie nichts. Montag war der einzige Tag, wo noch ne Vorlesung lief. Dienstag fiehl dann aus(ich war umsonst hingefahren), Mittwoch frei und gestern bin ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht gegangen. Joah das war die Woche


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Aaaaaha.... Jetzt erklähre mir doch noch mal bitte den Unterschied zwischen Urlaub und Student -.- ...


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

Matze du hast keine Ahnung 

mach mich bloss nicht wütend mit solchen Aussagen...weißte wie viel ich normalerweise ackern muss ej ?! Und wie oft ich mir sowas anhören muss? OH man


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, wusste ja nicht, dass dich das so trifft :-(


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

wenn man manche Dinge immerwieder hört und sich rechtfertigen muss (wobei ich das eigentlich nicht muss, aber mich trotzdem verpflichtet fühle aus eigenem Stolz), kann das irgendwann schon nerven....

kennste sowas nicht?


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Doch, ich habe sowas gehasst. Aber ich habe da eine ganz einfache Methode gefunden mit umzugehen: Einfach mitspielen! So nimmst du einerseits deinem Gegenüber den Wind aus den Segeln und andererseits bist du danach besser drauf, als wenn du dich aufregst 
Wie im Kung Fu, nicht dagegenstemmen, sondern im Fluss bleiben ^^^^^^


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

ich will aber nicht, dass andere denken, dass ein Studentenleben wirklich soooo easy ist  und das könnte bei manchen, die es nicht checken ja passieren oder?!


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich geb mich mit Leuten, die mich fertig machen wollen und dabei noch keine Ahnung haben ja nicht ab, also ist mir deren Meinung über mich egal


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

hmmmm weiß nicht...ist ja nicht in allen Sachen so, aber da bin ich echt ein kleines Sensibelchen


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Hehe, Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel. Wenn ich schlecht drauf bin, dann sieht das bei mir auch manchmal anders aus


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

schlecht drauf bin ich aber eigentlich NOCH nicht 
und du?


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Nö, alles gut soweit.
Warum NOCH nicht? Nagt irgendwas an deiner Laune? Wenns deine Laune verbessert: Ich wäre jetzt genau wie du gerne zuhause


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

ja hast ja Recht  

wenn etwas an meiner Laune nagt, dann das mit dem Zickenterror und das ich momentan so unmotiviert bin und nichts in meinen Kopf bekomme :S


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Tipp: Lass die beiden doch z.B. dieses We mal zicken und mach mit anderen Freunden von dir was. Macht den Kopf frei und die Beiden merken vieleicht, dass dich da was stört 

Ansonsten ist die Antwort ganz klar: 42
^^


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Haha ^^
Hab mir grad diesen heise Artikel durchgelesen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Der-...-das-Web-zum-Regieren-nutzen--/meldung/120310
interessant!
Und dazu diesen Kommentar: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...altsam-werden/forum-148878/msg-15996914/read/
Haha, wie geil ^^


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

das ist nicht so einfach Matze...
42 was heißt das genau?


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Du wirst dass schon regeln 

Du kennst 42 nicht? Dann guck mal hier


----------



## ink (12. Dezember 2008)

42 ist einfach falsch.
Rein phonetisch klingt es schon falsch.
Ebenso inhaltlich ist es von gefährlichem Halbwissen geprägt.
So geht das nicht.
Es ist die 12 meine lieben Mitmenschen, die 12!

mfg


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Wenn 21 schon die halbe Wahrheit ist  ? 12 und 42 haben die gleiche Bedeutung! Die halbe Warheit musst du nur von hinten betrachten... und siehe da! Verrät uns vieleicht die 12 warum dein Nic manchmal ein 'e' enthält und manchmal nicht?
Na ja, wenigstens wissen wir jetzt, dass Mathelehrer scheinbar unsere neuen Prister sind


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

omg das ist zu viel für mich  

ich glaub, ich brauch Frustshoppen


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, Fragen wie diese über den Sinn des Lebens sind immer schwierig ^^^^


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

so, ich werd es jetzt tun 

bis später hrhr

achso schönes WE!


----------



## Matze (12. Dezember 2008)

So, ich flüchte jetzt dann mal ins Wochenende
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

Sight is in the Buildin' Mother Fucka!*  

Und sonst niemand das heißt Sturmfrei!   Yuhuuu *

EDIT:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Freu dich nicht zu früh! xD


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt Wiesel! ;-]


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Tja ich durchkreuze immer deine Pläne


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

Vööööörrrdammt! 

Sight wirft Wiesel ein Bier zu!!*^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Obwohl ich unter 16 bin? :O
Danke^^


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

Bier ist immer noch ab 16? xD xD xD


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Jo 
Aber die meisten interessiert es ja nicht


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

sight nimmt wiesel das Bier weg und gibt es Artifical! ;-)


Muss ja auch alles seine Richtigkeit hier haben!  


EDIT: Wiesel spuck das Bier aus!!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch schon alles weg


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

Jo jetzt wird getrunken, naja, eig erst in 4 std ^^ 

8 tage dann bin ich endlich 18 ^^ wie langsam die zeit vergehen kann ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Böser Trinker  Ich geh morgen xD
Aber natürlich nur Saft und Limo Oo


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

^^ ich hoffe ich halte den Abend heute durch, bin schon seit Tagen richtig fertig und down ^^ Naja, hab eh jetzt kein Geld mehr um mich richtig zu betrinken.... obwohl?!


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

Sag bloß Artifical du bist auch Schütze!  Du hast ja noch näher an Weihanchten Geburtstag als ich *Crazy*! 

Viel Spaß beim trinken Männer! ^^


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

Und wann haste Geb? oder war der schon? ^^


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

nächste Woche!


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

Juhuuuu Jungs, bin daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  wer noch?


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich^^ *zeichenfüll*


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

alles klar bei dir?


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

Joa, bin bloß fertig und kaputt, hatte heute noch nichts warmes und muss in 2 std wieder los ^^


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

oje, nicht das de umkippst ?!


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

Ach ich bin jung, ich kann das ab ^^ Joa ne, gleich nochma beim Dönermann vorbeifahren... 

Und was haste du fürs We geplant?!


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

Sowas kommt bei mir meist immer spontan. Heute Abend warscheinlich mal ruhiger. War ja eben schon einkaufen und mir qualmen die Füße  hrhr


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

Hhmm, verdammt, ich muss auch noch weihnachtsgeschenke besorgen ^^ haste ne Idee was ich so in der Familie verschenken kann? ^^


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

dann sag mir doch mal, was du ausgeben willst, wie alt die sind und was die gern machen etc   brauch ein paar Infos!


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

hehe, geld ist im mom eig gar keins da^^ aber da lässt sich noch was machen 

Schwester ist 21(glaub ich) und macht öhh.... hat grad ihr fach-abi und so xD

Joa für mutti hab ich eig was ^^ und vaddi interessiert sich für technische sachen sowie Bootsbau und sowas...


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

Hmmmm schwierig ... also mit Geschenken für Väter kenn ich mich eh nicht so gut aus, hatte selbst genug schwierigkeiten. Bücher über Bootsbau hat er ja bestimmt schon genug oder? Trinkt er Wein (oder doch eher Bier)? 

für deine Mutter hats du schon was? sonst hätt ich den beiden zusammen nen Gutschein zum Essen gehen geschenkt oder so ...

deiner Schwester könntest du doch nen Gutschein für ihren Lieblingsladen holen oder fürs Kino? Da kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Vorallem wenn man nicht so genau weiß, was die eigene Schwester so macht.


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Dezember 2008)

Ein gemeinsames Geschenk für die getrennten Eltern ist wohl eher unpassend  joa werd dann mal schaun, ne ^^

Muss mich langsam fertig machen...

edit: kann jetzt schon nicht mal mehr *richtig schreiben^^


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

*Fettnäpfchen* ohh tut mir leid ... :/ naja man kann ja nochmal überlegen, wenn du noch keine Idee hast


schönen Abend noch


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

Huhuuuu, schon wieder da?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Aber normal


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

wie normal?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwas musste ich ja sagen 
Wie gehts?


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

jut jut u selbst?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Och joa bei mir auch.
Morgen aber Schule *würg* Und Deutscharbeit über nen tolles Buch. Okay ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Aber naja...


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

an einem Samstag Oh man wie blöd !

Wie heißt das Buch? Hab auch einige lesen müssen...hatte Deutsch LK


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Im Westen nichts Neues von Erich Maria Remarque.


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

> Trinkt er Wein (oder doch eher Bier)?




Muahahahah dan nschenk ihm doch Bier zu WEihnachten wen ner Bier trinker is ... 




Ja mit den Geschnekenist das imemr sowas! Das geile ist ich hab immer so kurz vor Weihnachten Geburtstag das ich auf jedenfall immer Geld habe meiner Freundin was tightes zu Weihanchten zu schenken! 


Edit: @ Artifi/Nick du hast ne Schwester? Das hast du ja gar nicht erwähnt!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Mein Sportlehrer hat letztens noch von Weihnachtsbier geschwärmt... Also kann mans doch verschenken  Der meint, dass der das immer zu Weihnachten bekommt. Soll der uns allen mal was mitbringen x)


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

ach sight, du auch hier? wie kommen wir zu der Ehre?

hast du denn schon ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für sie?


----------



## sight011 (12. Dezember 2008)

ich bin heir weil ich auf dem Pfad der Beserung bin und morgen hoffentlich einen neuen Weg einschlagen werde!  Dann geht ich über die Straße des Glücks *und schlag die Hacken zusammen* 

Nein ich kauf ihr erst waswenn ich mein Geburtstagsgeschenk bekommen habe! ;-) Wen nes mich nicht umhaut bekommt sie Socken!


EDIT:


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (12. Dezember 2008)

Socken sind doch immer toll xDD


----------



## Alleno (12. Dezember 2008)

oh ja Socken ein Traum  toppen trotzdem nicht ganz die Geschenke von meinem Ex 

wieso wartest du erst dein Geburtstagsgeschenk ab? Gibts Kohle oder was?


----------



## sight011 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ein bisschen Wahrheit war an dem Satz schon dran, ich überlege wenn sie mir was tollesschenkt, ob ich ihr ein Wochenende in London schenken soll! 


EDIT: Was hat dir dein Ex den Geschenkt was schlimmer ist als Socken!


----------



## Alleno (13. Dezember 2008)

oh man sight, wie das klingt...überhaupt nicht egoistisch...beim schenken geht es doch um was ganz anderes  Männer echt!

P.s: das verrate ich lieber nicht  ich war schon froh, wenn er es nicht vergessen hatte hrhr


----------



## sight011 (13. Dezember 2008)

;-] egoistisch! -Ich!! n Trip nach London oder Paris wäre doch nice oder nich?;-)


----------



## Alleno (13. Dezember 2008)

Nö, an sich ist das ja auch voll geil..mehr als das sogar...
frage mich nur, warum du das davon abhängig machst, was sie dir schenkt?


----------



## sight011 (13. Dezember 2008)

WEnn ich von ihr nur ne Tüte Bonschen  bekomme (ok sorry übertriebenes Beispiel) dannnnnn überleg ich mir das nochmal! Mal gucken was das so kostet für ein week-end!


----------



## Alleno (13. Dezember 2008)

hmmmm und genau DAS sehe ich nicht als Sinn und Zweck von sich gegenseitig zu beschenken.

Wenn ich jemandem was schenke, dann NUR, weil ich weiß, dass sich der andere darüber freut und mich das dann gleichzeitig auch glücklich macht.
Nicht, weil derjenige mir auch voll das fette Geschenk gemacht hat  

Okay, ich gebe schon zu, dass es manchmal auch etwas enttäuschtend sein kann, wenn man sich immer was super gutes für andere überlegt und man selbst bekommt sowas dann nicht zurück. Habe ich auch erlebt, TROTZDEM habe ich mich daran NIE orientiert. Wenn mir jemand wichtig ist, dann tue ich alles für die Person...egal ob Familie,Partner oder Freunde! Ich gebe viel und erhoffe mir auf der Gegenseite einfach, dass es nicht ausgenutzt wird und ich es wiederbekomme.


----------



## sight011 (13. Dezember 2008)

Seh ich ja im Prinzip genauso! 

Nur kp momentan weiß ich nich was ich von meiner eigenen Beziehung halten soll!

Ich hab sogar vor ein paar Tagen geträumt, das ich mit ihr Schluss gemacht habe, das hat mich selbst total erschrocken! , was soll mir der Traum sagen? :-( (vorallem da man sich ja nicht direkt aussucht was man träumt!)

Ich bin eigentlich immer guten Mutes, aber so langsam muss von ihr mehr kommen sonst mach ich irgendwann nen Schuh (und damit meine ich nich teure Geschenke sondern *Bewustsein*!) 

Vielleicht ist doch auch irgendwann Zeit, dass man sich voneinander verabschieden sollte, wenn beide nicht mehr glücklich sind! :-( 

Ich weiß auf jedenfall das ich ihr sehr viel zu verdanken habe!! :-( Das Sie mir Kraft geschenkt hat einiges zu schaffen und mich in die richtige Richtung zu entwickeln! 
... und ih ihr hoffentlich auch


----------



## Alleno (13. Dezember 2008)

ok sight 
sorry, dann versteh ich das jetzt auch! Anscheind alles nicht so einfach momentan.
War grad auch etwas erstaunt über die Ehrlichkeit in deinen Worten. Was nicht heißen soll, dass du sonst lügst. Nein nein, keine Panik, so meinte ich das definitiv nicht. Ist halt nur so, dass du sonst mehr rumalberst als ernst bist.

Ich denke der Traum hat nicht direkt zu bedeuten, dass du Schluss machen willst, nur das du eventuell nicht ganz so zufrieden bist. Wie gesagt, Träume sucht man sich nicht aus, aber sie zeigen einem manchmal, was einen beschäftigt. Wenn ich mich z.B an meine Träume erinnere, dann haben sie meistens was damit zu tun, wodrüber ich nachdenken etc. Vom Unterbewusstsein geraten sie dann ins Bewusstsein.

Hmmm was heißt von ihr sollte langsam mal mehr kommen? Heißt das, von dir kommt meistens mehr als von ihr? Denkst du, bei ihr besteht nicht mehr so ein Interesse oder was meinst du genau? 

Krass, dass du schon davon redest, dass man sich eventuell verabschieden sollte, wenn man nicht mehr glücklich ist. Scheint wohl sehr ernst momentan zu sein.
Bevor du das aber tust, würde ich ihr genau diese Gedanken vielleicht mal mitteilen bzw. was dir momentan fehlt. Nur dann kann sie entweder was ändern oder es lassen. Vielleicht ist es ihr ja garnicht so bewusst. 
Von meinem Ex kam damals auch viel zu wenig. Habe ihm immerwieder auf dem Presentierteller die Lösungen hingehalten, aber nichts kam. Er sagte immer, dass er wirklich versucht hat mir alles zu geben, aber wenn DAS wirklich alles war, dann hat es mich einfach nicht zufrieden und glücklich gemacht. Wie gesagt, von der Liebe erwarte ich mir ziemlich viel. Genauso gut bin ich aber bereit dafür alles zu tun. Jemand der nur halbherzig ist, der verdient meine Liebe dann auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## SonMarcel (13. Dezember 2008)

Da kann ich Alleno nur zustimmen. So ein Traum kann viel darüber sagen, wie du unterbewust manche Dinge wirklich siehst. Aber letztendlich ist nichts besser, als ein klärendes Gespräch. Meine letzte Freundin merkte zb einmal, dass ich unzufrieden war und sprach direkt mit mir. Zuerst wollte ich es für mich behalten, aber sie beharrte mit dem Argument, dass ein Gespräch nur helfen kann, nicht schaden. Und so war es tatsächlich, mir ging es viel besser, ihr ging es dann auch sehr viel besser, weil es mir besser ging. Also von dem her kann ich ein direktes Gespräch nur empfehlen.


----------



## Matze (15. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*

So, Montag und wie ich sehe ist hier viel passiert:


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab sogar vor ein paar Tagen geträumt, das ich mit ihr Schluss gemacht habe, das hat mich selbst total erschrocken! , was soll mir der Traum sagen? :-( (vorallem da man sich ja nicht direkt aussucht was man träumt!)


Also wenn du träumst, dann verarbeitet dein Unterbewusstsein Erlebnisse und vorallem Gedanken. Auch kann es sein, dass im Traum die ganzen "Was wäre wenn..."-Szenarien durchgespielt werden.
Ansonsten wurde alles schon gesagt, was ich zu all dem denke.

Und jetzt mal zum auftauen mal paar geistfreiere Sachen:
Man kann sich seine Träume in gewisser weise schon nach eigenem Willen gestallten, erfordert halt ein bischen Übung. Gab hier sogar schon mal einen Thread dazu: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/276397-luzide-traeume.html


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Geschnekenist


Aha 


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Ist halt nur so, dass du sonst mehr rumalberst als ernst bist.


Tun wir in diesem Thread das nicht meistens alle fast?


----------



## Alleno (15. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen 

NÖ, also ich bin immer todernst  wenn ich sage, dass ich mit jemandem ein Eis essen will, dann mein ich das auch so 

wie geht´s und wie war das WE?
Muss gleich in die Uni...kein Bpck. Bin froh, wenn die Weihnachtstage kommen...


----------



## Matze (15. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem ernst-bleiben glaube ich dir nicht. Du würdest es hier sonst nur schwer aushalten 

Fr.: Alles ins Wasser gefallen
Sa.: War sehr gut
So.: Auch gut
heute.: deine Meinung, wenn man Uni mit Xen vertauscht -.-

Dennoch viel Spaß wünsch ich dir


----------



## Leroux (15. Dezember 2008)

Ohjeee 
hab gerade gemerkt das ich am Mittwoch Arbeitslos bin :-(
Aha das war ich noch nie ?!

Und jetzt kommt wahrscheins noch der Zivi ich könnt kotzen -.-"


----------



## Matze (15. Dezember 2008)

Warum das? Was ist passiert?


----------



## Leroux (15. Dezember 2008)

Mein Vertrag läuft aus 
6 Monate sind um ^^

Ich hoffe das ich irgendwie die restliche Zeit bis zum Studium mit Ferienjobs überbrücken kann, bzw werden muss


----------



## Matze (15. Dezember 2008)

Na dann wünsch ich dir dafür natürlich viel Glück 
Ab wann beginnt dann dein Studium?


----------



## Leroux (15. Dezember 2008)

Das SS fängt glaub im März an 
Sind ja nur 3 Monate und Ferienjobs sind auch ganz cool.


----------



## Matze (15. Dezember 2008)

Positive Eintellung, gefällt mir ^^


----------



## Matze (16. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*
Hab heute leider nicht viel Zeit. Muss auch schon wieder weg...


----------



## Alleno (16. Dezember 2008)

Hey, muss leider gleich auch schon los...aber morgen hab ich ein bissel mehr Zeit  hehe


----------



## Matze (16. Dezember 2008)

Dann kannste ja ruhig alles nachlesen 
Ist ja diesmal leider nicht so viel...


----------



## Alleno (16. Dezember 2008)

Schon gemerkt  naja auch mal ganz entspannend hehe

und sight sagt nichts mehr ?


----------



## Matze (16. Dezember 2008)

Schon seit gestern nicht, obwohl ich ganz genau weiß, dass er da war ;-]


----------



## sight011 (16. Dezember 2008)

Tacho! :-( ;-)Morgen habe ich schon wieder Geburtstag! Soll man da nich eigentlich glücklich sein? ;-]


----------



## Matze (16. Dezember 2008)

Na ja, umso älter man wird, desto nerviger werden Geburtstage


----------



## Alleno (16. Dezember 2008)

Mann MUSS garnichts, aber schöner wäre es schon  überleg dir für morgen schon mal nen Wunsch hehe...hast einen frei  (werd ja auch morgen da sein)


----------



## Matze (16. Dezember 2008)

Da ist er wieder weg. Ich wünsch die schon mal viel Spaß in der Uni


----------



## sight011 (16. Dezember 2008)

und re, hab gestern und heute die ganze Zeit an einem Datenblatt in InDesign gebaut und geschoben und gedreht!  Das geile an der Sache ist das ich gleichzeitig für die Leuts noch in 3d die Platten, wie unten abgebildet herstelle, wenn alles gut läuft!  ist ja erstmal nur das Layout! Meine Laune ist halt wie sagt man reserviert - war auf ner Hammer-Geilen-Party am Wochenende und habe mich köstlich amüsiert, nur das Problem was ich am Wochenende hier dargelegt habe, hat scih nich gebessert! :-( Deswegen halt

langsam kann ** mich auch mal am Arsc* lecken 

... bin dann mal eine rauchen


P.S.: Please Comments zum Datenblatt!!  Arbeit ist wichtiger! mfg A.


----------



## Matze (16. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> nur das Problem was ich am Wochenende hier dargelegt habe, hat scih nich gebessert! :-( Deswegen halt


I know


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> P.S.: Please Comments zum Datenblatt!!


Sieht sehr professionell aus. Ansonnsten weis ich nicht, wie man so was beurteilt 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Arbeit ist wichtiger!


 Da bin ich komplett anderer Meinung...


----------



## Alleno (16. Dezember 2008)

So, bin früher als geplant wieder Zuhause...tja das Gespräch mit meinem Dozenten lief halt ....wie soll man sagen .... sehr gut   
läufts bei euch auch so gut?

Achja und der Zickenterror löst sich so langsam auf  hehe bzw ham wir uns alle mal an einen Tisch gesetzt und Tacheles geredet....man bin ich gut


----------



## sight011 (17. Dezember 2008)

Und leben die zwei anderen noch?!


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

*PeaZz in!*



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und leben die zwei anderen noch?!


Na klar, oder denkst du, sie haben es geschaft mich zu fassen zu kriegen? ;-)


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

*Geburtstagsglückwünsche*

Erst einmal das Wichtigste zu Begin:

Sighty ALLES ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG Dicken K. 
Und, haste schon was geschenkt bekommen? Wie alt bist du eigentlich geworden?

und jetzt noch etwas belangloses  : Guten morgen @ all!


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

So, genau Halbzeit in der Arbeitswoche. Zeit mal diese Stille hier zu durchbrechen.
Zumindest so lange, bis jemand einen Bug in meinem Programm entdeckt -.-

@Alleno
Und wie ist der Stand auf dem Schlachtfeld des zickenden Krieges? Halten die Friedensverhandlungen noch an?

Pssst, gratuliert wird doch erst, wen ner da ist


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

Also die Friedensverhandlungen liefen jetzt die gesamte letzte Woche und gestern haben wir die Friedenspfeife zusammen geraucht  
Man schon ungewohnt so ne Sonderstellung zu haben  an mir muss irgendwas dran sein, dass mich jeder will  - oh man klingt das eingebildet  haha


achso, hab nicht nur deswegen gute Laune...habs geschafft, dass ich das Geld für ein Geburtsagsgeschenk für meinen Ex zurückerstattet bekommen hab. Hatte es damals besorgt, als wir noch zusammen waren und lag dann nurnoch wertlos hier rum.


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> die Friedenspfeife zusammen geraucht


Ach daher die gute Laune 



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Man schon ungewohnt so ne Sonderstellung zu haben


Hast du als einzige weibliche Besatzung hier aber auch 

Meine Laune wird aber erst steigen, wenn mein Progamm von meinem Chef genutzt wird ohne dass was schief läuft ...
Ach ja und wenn endlich Weihnachten rum ist.


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

Weißte, an sich ist es ja eigentlich schon schmeichelnd, wenn Leute dir ne Sonderstellung geben, nur wenn diese dann auch unbedingt versuchen eine bei dir zu bekommen, sieht das ganze schon wieder anders aus. 

Wenn es doch dann wenigstens so unkompliziert wie hier wäre 
ich hoffe, ich hab auch andere Qualitäten, ausser das ich hier die einzige Frau bin


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es doch dann wenigstens so unkompliziert wie hier wäre


Hast du eine Ahnung! Aus dem Thread treffen wir uns regelmäßig und prügeln uns um ne Sonderstellung bei dir.
Von wegen sight ist krank, von wegen ich sei manchmal in der Berufsschule. Das ist immer nur die Zeit, die wir beim Arzt oder im Krankenhaus verbringen ... AUTCH! Verdammt! Warte kurz, ich muss den Verband wechseln...


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ich hoffe, ich hab auch andere Qualitäten, ausser das ich hier die einzige Frau bin


Oh man, dass ihr Frauen immer gleich so viel auf einmal wollt


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

Warum auch mit einer Sache zufrieden geben, wenn man auch mehr haben kann 
(damit meine ich jetzt nicht Affairen, Gang Bang oder was weiß ich  - nicht das hier der falsche Eindruck entsteht hrhr)

Hmmm jetzt stell ich mir grade die Frage, ob Männer die sich um einen schlagen sexy oder bemitleidenswert sind ? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

Tja, dann solltest du uns das lieber schnell sagen. Wenn bemittleidenswert, dann regeln wir das wie ECHTE MÄNNER... Schnick schnack schnuck ...


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm ...mal im Ernst... 
es hat sich noch nie ein Mann um mich geschlagen...jedenfalls nicht, dass ich wüsste...mein Ex war eher so drauf, dass selbst wenn mich irgendwer zusammengehauen hätte, ich mich eher selber hätte verteidigen müssen oder er vielleicht irgendeinen Grund dafür gesucht hätte, warum ichs vielleicht selbst Schuld bin... krasses Beispiel, ich weiß, aber leider denke ich wirklich so

ein richtiger Mann sollte seine Freundin definitiv verteidigen, nur stehe ich nicht wirklich darauf, wenn mein Partner auf jeden anderen Mann losgehen würde, der mich mal anguckt oder anspricht... weißte wie ich mein?


----------



## HerAirness (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi.

ja, das kenn ich. Mein/e damalige/r Partner/in war auch so ne DoppelNull Warscheinlich ist er/sie es immernoch


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß genau was du meinst, das ist nämlich die meist verbreitetste Einstellung zu diesem Thema bei euch Mädels  Bis zum Schlägern lass ich es auch nie kommen.

Mal anders herum betrachtet würde mir so ein von dir als negatives beschriebenes Verhalten schon fast gefallen. Bisher war es bei meinen Exen immer so, dass wenn mich eine mal ganz zwinkernd angeschaut hat, ICH sofort der große Ar*sch war und angezickt wurde. Wäre mal etwas entspannender, wenn dann eher die Zwinkernde alles abbekommt und nicht ich


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

HerAirness hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> ja, das kenn ich. Mein/e damalige/r Partner/in war auch so ne DoppelNull Warscheinlich ist er/sie es immernoch



Wozu diese anonymisierung? Bei dieser Aussage handelt es sich zu 90% um einen damaligen Partner


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

Naja, es gibt schon viele Mädels, die darauf stehen, wenn sich ihre Männer um sich prügeln. Insgeheim jedenfalls schon. 
Mir kommt es z.B NUR darauf an, dass mein Partner mich in Schutz nimmt bzw. mir den Rücken stärkt. Muss ja auch nicht unbedingt mit den Fäusten sein, sondern eher mit Worten etc. Steh definitiv nicht auf Bulldoggen, die direkt auf jeden und alles los gehen  jedoch soll mein Freund definitiv mein Beschützer sein  ( auch wenn ich das meistens ganz gut selber kann hehe)

Wann würden denn bei dir die Fäuste fliegen Matze? Gibt es ne Grenze bei dir oder mamchste das definitiv NIE?


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

Schlägern allgemein ist bei mir klar: Kommt eigentlich nie vor. Verteidigt wird aber trozdem.

Wegen nem Mädel... nun ja ist noch nicht vorgekommen. Die Grenze wurde allerdings trozdem schon einmal erreicht (seltsames Gefühl). Aber das ist jetzt hier nichts für einen öffentlichen Thread 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## sight011 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi @ all 



> Sighty ALLES ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG Dicken K.
> Und, haste schon was geschenkt bekommen? Wie alt bist du eigentlich geworden?



Ich bedanke und verneige Mich!! 



> achso, hab nicht nur deswegen gute Laune...habs geschafft, dass ich das Geld für ein Geburtsagsgeschenk für meinen Ex zurückerstattet bekommen hab. Hatte es damals besorgt, als wir noch zusammen waren und lag dann nurnoch wertlos hier rum.



Das heißt du hast einmal Geld für Socken gespart? 



> ich hoffe, ich hab auch andere Qualitäten, ausser das ich hier die einzige Frau bin
> 17.12.08 12:40



-Nein  

Nich viel sie wollen ALLES! 



> Warum auch mit einer Sache zufrieden geben, wenn man auch mehr haben kann
> (damit meine ich jetzt nicht Affairen, Gang Bang oder was weiß ich - nicht das hier der falsche Eindruck entsteht hrhr)



Gang-Bang  Muahahahaha

EDIT: Matze schau dir mal meine geile Postkarte bei Studivz.de an, die ich von meinen Arbeitskollegen bekommen habe


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

DA IST ER JA!! 

Schön, dass du nicht auf meine Fragen eingegangen bist, behauptest, wir wollen ALLES und sagst ich hätte sonst keinen Qualitäten  püüüüh 


Geld für Socken? 
neee nee, sowas verschenke ich nicht  war echt nen cooles und nicht ganz so billiges Geschenk... deswegen umso besser, dass ich´s zurückerstattet bekommen hab. War auch nur nen Teilgeschenk. Das andere habe ich noch hier, aber hat keinerlei Verwendung...

StudiVZ? Schick mir mal ne Freundschaftseinladung  schreib dir meinen Namen mal per PN ... wer will noch?


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

So, jetzt da du da bist, kann ich dich auch nochmal drauf hinweisen, dass du alterst:
*Alles guten zum Geburtstag! ^^*
PAAAARRRRTTTÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ
Den dicken K. hast du ja schon bekommen, von mir kriegst du keinen mehr 

Werde ich anschauen, sobald ich zuhause bin 

Der Link über Pi hab ich auch schon angesehen. Soll mich das schocken oder mir nochmal sagen, warum er mein Lieblings Künstler ist? ;-)

@Alleno
Du bist dort auch? adden!


----------



## HerAirness (17. Dezember 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wozu diese anonymisierung? Bei dieser Aussage handelt es sich zu 90% um einen damaligen Partner



Wozu?
Die Auflösung wird schon noch kommen


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich hab ich Studi  schließlich studiere ich ja auch hehe.
Wie soll ich dich adden, wenn ich nicht weiß, wonach ich suchen soll ?


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich hab ich Studi  schließlich studiere ich ja auch hehe.
> Wie soll ich dich adden, wenn ich nicht weiß, wonach ich suchen soll ?


Na einfach nach den Besten der Besten. So solltest du sight und mich eigentlich sofort finden


----------



## sight011 (17. Dezember 2008)

Muahahahaha



> ...von mir kriegst du keinen mehr...



Ich glaube ich komm drüber weg


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Dezember 2008)

Huhu, ich melde mich nach der Schule, nach der Erkältung, nach Stress im Betrieb, melde ich mich auch mal wieder.

Sight du alte Flitsche. Alles gute zum Geburtstag!

Bei Studi bin ich auch angemeldet, aber ich glaube ich war noch erst 2xmal online oder so . Dementsprechend schaut auch mein Profil aus .


----------



## Alleno (17. Dezember 2008)

So, ich will euch jetzt alle bei Studi haben 

@Matze: ich brauch mehr Infos, denn dich gibt es tausendmal oder so


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist so schlecht! :-(

Man man war das gestern noch ein Abend!! ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi sight.

Was haste denn gestern abend gemacht? 
Eigentlich müsste man mal ausrechnen was der normale User so an Smilies pro Satz verwendet, und wieviel du verwendest....


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Er hatte Geburtstag 

Hmm, Sight übertrifft ja schon sogar meine Smiley-Menge ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Er hatte Geburtstag



-.-

Ich wollte Tätigkeitsbeschreibungen ^^.


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2008)

> Hmm, Sight übertrifft ja schon sogar meine Smiley-Menge


 Tschuldige 




> Was haste denn gestern abend gemacht?



Wir waren gestern erst im "da Mario" nen edel Italiener und dann noch im Carthago Alter ich hab 80 € ausgegeben damit auch ja keienr meiner Kollegen verdurstet 

Aber ich fühl mich heute gar nicht gut, aber nur noch einen Tag arbeiten :-(


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wir waren gestern erst im "da Mario" nen edel Italiener und dann noch im Carthago Alter ich hab 80 € ausgegeben damit auch ja keienr meiner Kollegen verdurstet



Da lässt er sichs gut gehen. Bringet Wein, Weib und gar liebliche Gesänge!



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich fühl mich heute gar nicht gut, aber nur noch einen Tag arbeiten :-(



WORD! Zum Glück. Mein letzter Urlaub der über 1-2 Tage hinausging, liegt schon fast ein dreiviertles Jahr zurück.


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2008)

Alter ich halte es voll nich mehr aus! Ich muss noch bis 6 Uhr arbeiten!


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Alter ich halte es voll nich mehr aus! Ich muss noch bis 6 Uhr arbeiten!


Keep cool.
Ich hätte mich gestern auch lieber übel gefeiert, anstat 12 Stunden auf der Arbeit zu verbringen.

@Ex1tus
Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass er uns noch keine Runde ausgegeben hat 

Wow, was geht? Gestern hatte ich noch 4 Beiträge mehr?!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

Das stimmt. So ein geiziger Typ! ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin.
Nur noch vier Stunden Schule und BÄM! Ferien


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Leg du dich nur auf die faule Haut, ich steigere noch einen Tag weiter das Bruttosozialproduck


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

Die Bruttosozialproente? Wie die wohl aussieht und wie du sie steigerst, das wirst du uns wohl doch erklären können ?!


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Gelb-Orange, mit abgerundeten Ecken und 3 Flügeln ;-)


----------



## c4dazubi08 (18. Dezember 2008)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Moin moin.
> Nur noch vier Stunden Schule und BÄM! Ferien



haha, ich habe morgen nur 3 Stunden und dann gehts Ski fahren;-)

mfg

AZubi


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> dann gehts Ski fahren;-)


Klar! Wohl eher auf die Apreski-Partys


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. Dezember 2008)

Pff gib doch an 
Ich leg mich nach der Schule ins Bett und schlafe bis zum 24ten =)


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Würde ich auch gerne, aber Geschenke kaufen steht noch an -.- ...


----------



## Alleno (18. Dezember 2008)

Wieder zurück! 

Noch 2 Tage Uni .... und dann ist mega LERNEN angesagt 
von wann bis wann habt ihr denn so frei Jungs?


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Nur noch morgen (und vieleicht auch Montag) bis zum 6.1.2009


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab die ganze nächste Woche frei, und dann geh ich nochmal eben 2 Tage in den Betrieb und die restliche Woche hab ich dann auch zur freien Verfügung.

Auf was musste denn lernen?


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2008)

// sight gibt eine Runde Bier aus und Champus für die Frauen  

Ich würde euch doch nicht vergessen! ;-)


----------



## Alleno (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab bald mündliche Prüfung, schreibe Klausur UND muss eine Hausarbeit schreiben.... der Ernst des Lebens kommt bei mir jetzt bald erst 

hab mir schon 2 Bücher ausgeliehen, die ich erstmal komplett lesen muss um mich in das Thema reinzuarbeiten...kotz...ich liebe Lesen ja sooooo sehr! ;-]


----------



## Alleno (18. Dezember 2008)

Champus klingt gut  vorallem, weil ichs alleine trinken kann  hrhr
dann kann ich ja sogar im Champus baden


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2008)

Wer macht den Witz über die "mündliche Prüfung"? 




> Champus klingt gut  vorallem, weil ichs alleine trinken kann  hrhr
> dann kann ich ja sogar im Champus baden




klingt gut! 

Sorry ich bin noch betrunken und labber nur sch****


----------



## Alleno (18. Dezember 2008)

okay, wer will aus meiner Wanne trinken 

p.s: den Witz über die müncliche Prüfung kenn ich noch nicht


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2008)

*Langeweile*

Ich trink die Wanne auf Ex hab noch voll den Brand! 

ich werde ihn nicht erzählen!


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Interessiert mich aber auch, kenn den Witz auch noch nicht -.-

@sight
Ok, du kannst die Wanne leer trinken, ich nehme dann das Schirmchen und das "Früchtchen" im Getränk


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2008)

jut jut!


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

So, ich 'fade' mich dann schon mal 'aus'. Bis morgen und

*PeaZz ou*t!...


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg!


----------



## Alleno (18. Dezember 2008)

Oje, hab ich grad das beste verpasst? 
Sight tinkt die Wanne leer und Matze vernascht......

das Schimchen und das "Früchtchen" 

oh man mir ist heiß


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Tja, die Kirsche ist eben das beste an diesem Drink, oder?  
^^^^^^


----------



## Alleno (18. Dezember 2008)

mon cherie ....


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Die süße Verführung eben ^^


----------



## Alleno (18. Dezember 2008)

(auch wenn ich kein mon cherie mag ...egal)

Und du bist wohl der, mit der längsten Praline seit es Schokolade gibt?


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2008)

Yo.
Und damit behersche ich die grooooooße Kunst der "Duplomatie"


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Im Schampus ist ein Früchtchen? Dann ist es aber ein freches Früchtchen, denn da gehört eigentlich keines rein .


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Ist ja auch ganz speziell angerichtet. Sonst würde eine Badewanne voll Schampus doch so leer aussehen ^^


----------



## sight011 (19. Dezember 2008)

Is doch logisch Ex!


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Ok, ihr habt natürlich recht.

So, und freut ihr euch denn auf Weihnachten & Sylvester? Achja, Matze bist du Sylvester in BA anzutreffen?


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ok, ihr habt natürlich recht.


Natürlich immer. Zwei Hirne des völligen Chaos können sich zusammen nicht irren 


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> freut ihr euch denn auf Weihnachten


Nein


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sylvester?


JA


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Achja, Matze bist du Sylvester in BA anzutreffen?


Weiß noch gar nicht, wo ich feiern soll. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Privatparty. Oder kannst du was tolles in BBG (ja, ich meine BA ) vorschagen für dieses Jahr.


----------



## sight011 (19. Dezember 2008)

> Natürlich immer. Zwei Hirne des völligen Chaos können sich zusammen nicht irren




Muahahahahahahaha :suspekt: (Das lachen Dr. Mabuses)

... wen meinst du? 

EDIT:


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Den, der Schampusbadewannen austrinkt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Nicht nur austrinkt, sondern ext!

Ich weiß nichts tolles in BBG. Wir waren nur letztes Jahr in der Stadt und hingen dann bis zum Schluss am erstbesten Glühweinstand. Hing vielleicht auch daran das mein Mitbewohner übelst ausgegeben hat. Das war insgesamt epic. Deswegen sind wir wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr wieder hier unterwegs. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## sight011 (19. Dezember 2008)

> Den, der Schampusbadewannen austrinkt



Das wird ne Paaaaaaaarty!


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Jaaa!
Aber wo soll die statt finden? In Allenos Badezimmer :suspekt: ?


----------



## sight011 (19. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist's egal wo!


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mir ist's egal wo!



Wenn du wirklich alles ausgetrunken hast, dann auf jeden Fall ^^^^


----------



## Alleno (19. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen, 

was höre ich da mit frechem Früchtchen und meinem Badezimmer?
Wieso kommt ihr nicht gleich alle zu mir in die Wanne nur muss die wieder neu gefüllt werden, da sight sie ja auf Ex weggeschlürft hat


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Dann bei dir im Badezimmer!


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

@Alleno
Das hab ich dir doch letztens erklährt: Wir müssen uns erst noch drum prügeln, wer darf. Und da sight ja gerade mit Alkoholabbau beschäftigt ist, stehen die Karten für mich sehr gut.

@Ex
Du willst dir doch nur Zugang zu meinem Hauptquartie.... äh Haus verschaffen ;-]


----------



## Alleno (19. Dezember 2008)

Braucht ihr doch aber nicht  ich lade euch doch alle ein


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Ach, es ist so schwer gegen seine Urinstinkte anzukämpfen 
Reicht denn dann überhaupt der Platz?


----------



## Alleno (19. Dezember 2008)

ieh URinstinkte :suspekt:

was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht! Zur Not stapeln wir .... Sandwichlike!


----------



## sight011 (19. Dezember 2008)

> ieh URinstinkte



*Wüahrgs* sowas in der Art habe ich auch erst gelesen! 

Erstmal muss ich jetzt Matze aufs Maul hauen! ;-]


----------



## Alleno (19. Dezember 2008)

Sight, dazu hatte ich doch ein paar Seiten davor was geschrieben  auf sowas steh ich nicht hrhr    

oh man bin ich froh, dass es URinstinkte waren und nicht URINstinkte


----------



## sight011 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hehe übel!! 

http://www.adrianl.bplaced.net/ hier schaut mal hier fang gerade an meine seite zu designen!


----------



## Alleno (19. Dezember 2008)

achso übrigends, ich geh jetzt erstmal duschen.... wer schonmal Probeschwimmen will.... einfach hinterher


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ieh URinstinkte :suspekt:





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> *Wüahrgs* sowas in der Art habe ich auch erst gelesen!


Also wirklich, ihr Schweine. Hätte ich "Uhrinstinkte" geschrieben, hätte mich jeder verstanden, aber mir gesagt, dass man das nicht so schreibt 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal muss ich jetzt Matze aufs Maul hauen! ;-]


Versuchs doch, wenn du betrunken überhaupt noch zielen kannst ;-]
----
@sight
Sieht interessant aus. Das Einstigsbild kommt mir irgendwie seeeehr bekannt vor 

@Alleno
... Ach, jeden Kommentar dazu spar ich mir jetzt


----------



## sight011 (19. Dezember 2008)

Schleichwerbung again!


http://www.adrianl.bplaced.net/



EDIT: Matze schreib mal n paar Comments


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @sight
> Sieht interessant aus. Das Einstigsbild kommt mir irgendwie seeeehr bekannt vor


Hab ich schon. Viel mehr kann ich doch nicht beurteilen, da ja Media noch gar keinen Anstrich bekommen hat und nur ein Bild in Bilder ist. Aber ansonnsten bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Alleno (19. Dezember 2008)

Lets get ready to ramboooooooooooooooooooo  :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Lets ready to Miiiiitttttaaaggggeeeessssseeeennnnn


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Alleno: :suspekt:

@ sight: Mach mal n bißchen mehr, da gibts ja noch nix .


----------



## Alleno (19. Dezember 2008)

ich bin aufgedreht  

Guten Hunger Matze! gleich gibts bei mir auch essen...es riecht so lecker hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Matze (19. Dezember 2008)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht?
Wenn ihr wisst, wer das war, dann bittet ihn mal von mir aus, dass er es nochmal tut


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir dreht interessante Arbeit immer an der Uhr. Frag doch mal deinen Chef ob er endlich mal interessante Arbeit für dich hat.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Dezember 2008)

Fröhlich Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch und was alles so dazugehört. Ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## Alleno (19. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch auch schon einmal frohe Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2009  Man schreibt sich aber bestimmt nochmal vorher oder?!


----------



## sight011 (20. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche Ich auch!!  Aber bestimmt schreibt man sich nochmal! @ Alleno war deine alte Signatur eigentlich ein Zitat von Bertold Brecht?

Wie schauts bei euch eigentlich mit Silvester aus? Wisst ihr schonwo die Party geht oder entscheidet ihr euch dieses Jahr eher spontan?

mfg Sigh'


----------



## Alleno (20. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm gute Frage. Kann gut sein, weiß es aber nicht mehr. Müsste ich mal googeln.

Silvester ... puuuuh  Thema  geht bei mir eh immer schief..bzw fast immer. Hatten eigentlich schon ne Hausparty geplant, wurde aber wieder abgesagt und momentan stehen wir noch ohne da. Und bei euch?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin bei sowas sponatn 
Also mal sehen, was gemacht wird.


----------



## ArtificialPro (20. Dezember 2008)

AAAAhhhhhhh, endlich 18   

Gestern nochma schön auf Party gewesen, Musik war da aber sche-heiße also sind wir 3-4 std später wieder gefahren zu ner Bar ^^ Warn dann noch Pizza essen und beim Kollgen  

Später sind wir noch durch die Stadt gefahren, einfach weils wir`s können  

Ohne Eltern autofahren macht schon derbe Spaß ^^

Joa Sylvester Houseparty, ma schaun welche 

MfG


----------



## Alleno (20. Dezember 2008)

Wann hatteste denn Geburtstag? Gestern ? Heute?
Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir...(auch nachträglich) hehe


----------



## ArtificialPro (20. Dezember 2008)

Danke!! Ne hab heute geb  Hab gestern bloß hinein gefeiert 

Aber heute ist auch nochmal party ^^


----------



## Alleno (20. Dezember 2008)

Na dann kann man ja nur viel Spaß wünschen


----------



## fluessig (20. Dezember 2008)

Puh hab den Thread gerade ganz durchgelesen. 

Leider war der Text recht langweilig.


----------



## Alleno (20. Dezember 2008)

hmmm eigentlich heißt der Thread ja auch so 

ICH finde ihn jedoch ganz und garnicht langweilig...manchmal hat er mich vor einem total langweiligem beschissenem Tag gerettet!


----------



## Alleno (25. Dezember 2008)

*Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich euch*


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. Dezember 2008)

Hm danke, dir auch 
Habt ihr denn alle was tolles bekommen?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (25. Dezember 2008)

Dito......


----------



## Alleno (25. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich haben wir das  boah bi ich froh, wenn ich morgen wieder unter Menschen meines gleichens komme


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. Dezember 2008)

Und schon ist Weihnachtenw ieder vorbei. Wie schnell sowas doch gehen kann ^^
Ich bin jedenfalls jetzt glücklich mit meiner Gitarre =D


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Dezember 2008)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Puh hab den Thread gerade ganz durchgelesen.



Wenn man davon ausgeht das du eine Seite in 2 Minuten lesen kannst, warst du immerhin über 26 Stunden beschäftigt . Das hier ist ja der gebündelte Quatsch von inzwischen über einem Jahr....


----------



## sight011 (29. Dezember 2008)

> Das hier ist ja der gebündelte Quatsch von inzwischen über einem Jahr....



Was nennst du hier Quatsch du eingebildeter #*§"'"%#!!


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Dezember 2008)

Tut mir leid falls ich euch beleidigt haben sollte, erhabener sight. Meine Ausdrucksweise war unglücklich gewählt. Ich meinte natürlich nicht eure weisen Äußerungen die nur so von Eloquenz, Ehrlichkeit und Eleganz strotzen, sondern die unterschichtige, vulgäre Bauernsprache, derer ich mich bedient habe. Ich bitte euch aufrichtig um Verzeihung und Nachsicht.


----------



## sight011 (29. Dezember 2008)

Man foltere ihn, aber seid ihm gnädig!


----------



## Alleno (30. Dezember 2008)

*Guten Rutsch*

Man Jungs, ihr seid echt der H A doppelM E R 

Danke für die vielen bescheuerten Gespräche im Jahre 2008! 
Ich hoffe weitere folgen im neuen Jahr?! 
Einen *guten Rutsch und ne tolle Silvesterparty *wünscht euch eure Alleno


----------



## Alleno (5. Januar 2009)

Sooo, ein frohes neues Jahr erst einmal von mir 

Wer von euch muss denn heute mal wieder Geld verdienen gehen oder habt ihr alle noch Urlaub?

Es ist so still um euch 
Also heute wär eigentlich wieder Unibeginn gewesen. Nur "leider" sind wir sooo zugeschneit, dass garnichts mehr geht. Busse/Bahnen fahren nicht, Autobahnen lahm gelegt und sogar der Flughafen ist gesperrt. Man man man da steht man schonmal früh auf und dann sowas!


----------



## ArtificialPro (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab noch Ferien  

Wollt gleich in die Stadt fahren zum Friseur und zum Rathaus meinen Führerschein abholen ^^

Normalerweise steh ich erst in 7 std auf


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (5. Januar 2009)

Hier sind noch zwei tage Ferien =D Und ist auch zugeschneit. Mal sehen, ob ich gleich trotzdem irgendwie nach Bonn komm.


----------



## Alleno (5. Januar 2009)

Oje und dann seid ihr schon so früh auf ...

Wiesel was machst du in Bonn?


----------



## ArtificialPro (5. Januar 2009)

Ja hier schneits auch... Durfte deshalb gestern nicht mitm auto weg -.- doofe mutter ^^

Ma hoffen das ich in die Stadt durch komm


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (5. Januar 2009)

CD kaufen, altes Schülerticket abgeben undd ann zu ner Freundin.

Und morgen solls ja noch stärker schneien  Super. Wenns Mittwoch auch so ist werd ich wohl nicht zur Schule kommen. Auf nem Berg wohnen rockt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2009)

Morgen.

Mhh, ich hab früher auch auf einem Berg gewohnt, und so toll fand ich es nicht...^^


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*

Zurück aus dem Urlaub ich bin. Weihnachten überstanden ich habe. Silvester mich nicht aufhalten konnte. Meine Grammatik verlernt ich habe.

Moin moin.
Melde mich nach der Winterpause zurück.


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

Juhuuuuuu endlich, wurd ja auch mal wieder Zeit  dachte schon hier stecken alle im Winterschlaf


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Nix Winterschlaf. Ich musste meine Macht und Kontrolle weiter unsichtbar ausbauen...
Ähhh, was ich sagen wollte, ich hab einfach den Urlaub genossen... und jetzt brauch ich Urlaub vom Urlaub ^^

Ach ja: Juhuuuuuu zurück, schreibt ja endlich einer


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2009)

Ich würde am liebsten auch im Winterschlaf stecken . Ich mag den Sommer nämlich lieber und im Moment ist es mir eindeutig zu kalt .


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

Ich wünschte mir mal endlich wieder richtigen Urlaub! Versteht ihr? So Urlaub mit Sonne, Strand und und und ... das wär toll. Endlich einfach mal weg hier!

Momentan komm ich mir aber vor, als wär ich immernoch im Winterschlaf. Ich laufe zur Zeit auf Reserven. . .


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß was wu meinst. Da gibts so eine tolle touristenfreie Bucht in Spanien. Dort 3 Tage lang rumliegen, das wäre jetzt was feines - natürlich mit Sommertemperaturen.
Aber um mal die Stimmung der Reservisten unter euch zu heben, Wochenende ist nahe


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Hälfte: "nahe" ist.....

Es ist immer so schwierig nach Urlaub wieder zu arbeiten...Ich überlege die ganze Zeit mir noch ein paar Tage Urlaub zu nehmen....


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

Also Matze, mit Wochenende kannste mich nicht locken. Hatte diese Woche noch keinen Tag Uni, wegen dem  Wetter. Morgen hoffentlich das erste Mal ja. Ja komisch, ich freu mich sogar darauf! 

Hab mich jetzt im Fitnessstudio angemeldet und lann meinen Frust da rauslassen. Gestern hatte ich erstmal so nen Fitnesscheck und heute ne Trainerstunde


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

Naja Ex, du unterbrichst den Kreislauf ja wieder nur für nen paar Tage. Danach fällt es dir sicher wieder schwer..oder?!


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Es ist immer so schwierig nach Urlaub wieder zu arbeiten...


Du sagst es.

@Alleno
Also dir muss wirklich langweilig sein, wenn du dich schon wieder auf die Uni freust, wobei du dich sogar manchmal darüber beschwert hast 
Dann freue ich mich über die Berichte der Muskelkater


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

Wodrüber beschwert?

Hmm also irgendwie ist es momentan so, dass ich froh über jede Ablenkung bin. Ich kann irgendwie schlecht NICHTS machen. Brauch immer irgendwie ne Aufgabe. Darüber meckern macht doch aber auch Spaß  haha


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Wenn du nichts zu tun hast, kannst du ja für mich arbeiten, dann hab ich genug Zeit um auf die Abschlussprüfung zu lernen


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub, ich wäre dir keine große Hilfe


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Ach, steht doch alles irgendwie im Internet, wie was geht 
Notfalls kann ich ja auch noch mal selbst Hand anlegen ^^


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

Glaub mir, was das angeht hab ich wirklich keine Ahnung (meine jetzt nicht das Hand anlegen ) ... und noch weniger die Geduld für soetwas!

Bin einer der ungeduldigsten Menschen, die es gibt!


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Achso, dann entschuldige ich mich schonmal, dass ich hier nicht im Sekundentakt poste.
Ist es nicht ziemlich stressig, ungeduldig zu sein?

Allerdings ist es wirklich manchmal besser, gleich zur Sache zu kommen ... nein, nicht das was ihr denkt ihr Ferkel, ich meine z.B. wenn einen Leute am Telefon das Ohr abkauen, bevor sie zum Grund des Anrufes kommen ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Naja Ex, du unterbrichst den Kreislauf ja wieder nur für nen paar Tage. Danach fällt es dir sicher wieder schwer..oder?!



Klar, deswegen werde ich (wahrscheinlich) auch erstmal keinen nehmen.  Irgendwie mag ich verlängerte Wochenenden mehr. Man kommt nicht wirklich raus, kann sich trotzdem erholen und kommt eben auch leicht wieder rein...


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Hast Recht Ex. Und genau aus diesem Grund sollte man den Montag ab jetzt OFFIZIELL zu einem Feiertag erklähren, z.B. zum "Tag des erholten Menschens"


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, Ungeduld kann einen selber sehr stressen und andere natürlich auch. Ist eines meiner schlechten Eigenschaften. Wobei es auch Vorteile hat, da ich meistens immer alles direkt erledigen will und man eigentlich nie lang drauf warten muss.

Aber wie erkläre ich jetzt hier meine Ungeduld 

Es ist nicht ganz so schlimm, wie du vermutest, aber ich hasse es z.B auf irgendwas lange warten zu müssen(obwohl Überraschungen finde ich ganz toll und da warte ich dann auch mal gern etwas ), oder wenn man mir was erklären will, bin ich z.B sehr ungeduldig, ich mag auch nicht so gern knifflige Spiele....dazu kommt dann auch noch, dass ich extremst perfektionistisch bin! Daher eventuell auch meine Ungeduld...


zum Thema telefonieren...was ist das?  mag ich auch nicht so gern


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Schöne Ausführung. So ähnlich gehts mir manchmal, wenn ich im Stress bin (was ich aber mit allen Mitteln zu vermeiden versuche). Ist halt einfach nervig, wenn man mehrere Sachen erledigen muss, aber man grad an einer hängt, nur weil etwas grade meint, es hat mehr Zeit, als das Universum.


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> zum Thema telefonieren...was ist das?


Verstehe, bei dir wird nicht lange um den heißen Brei geredet ;-)


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

hmmm ich telefonier einfach sehr ungern. Ich hasse es, wenn das Telefon klingelt. Dann stelle ich mich wirklich manchmal tod. Verabredungen werden kurz  per Anruf abgeklärt, per SMS oder Internet geklärt UND WENN man sich dann trifft, dann wird ausgiebigst geschnattert :suspekt:. Lange Telefonate kommen bei mir alle paar Monate mal vor. (Ausnahme war meine Fernbeziehung)


----------



## Alleno (7. Januar 2009)

ich sehe sight und langsam werde ich ungeduldig  ...


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

So, einen PC Absturz + Firefox Profielwiederherstellerei bin ich wieder da.



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ich sehe sight und langsam werde ich ungeduldig  ...


Daran musst du dich gewöhnen, kommt häufig vor


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Januar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> So, einen PC Absturz + Firefox Profielwiederherstellerei bin ich wieder da.



Ich hab gedacht Linux ist sooo stabil....^^


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Stabil -Ja
Unzerstörbar - Nein
Ich bin hier noch mit einem Firefox 1 unterwegs. Da reicht schon mal eine defekte flash-animation oder ähnliches und der Speicher wird bis zum Rand vollgestopft, sodass z.b. der Matze neustarten muss -.-


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (7. Januar 2009)

Wieso nimmst du dann nicht einfach eine aktuellere Version oder Opera?


----------



## Matze (7. Januar 2009)

Weil ich nicht die Rechte dafür habe. Aber wenn warscheinlich arbeiten wir sowieso bald auf einem Server und der Kasten neben mir dient nur noch als Terminal. Dann wirds etwas aktueller ^^


----------



## sight011 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich war gestern die ganze Zeit im Chat weil crazy-Weasel  aka Alex Schuc mir geholfen hat programmiere gerade was!  (oder probiere es besser gesagt! )

mfg A.


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Haha. Und was und womit wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Morgen.

Wir sind schon näher am Ziel: Wochenende!


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Und für mich näher an der Berufsschule ;-)


----------



## sight011 (8. Januar 2009)

mit den Händen! ...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Der sight, der alte Schlawiner, immer für ein Späßchen zu haben...


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Ich frag schon gar nicht mehr nach -.- ...


----------



## sight011 (8. Januar 2009)

Muahahaha , so muss es doch oder Ex?!  ;-]

Frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch! Hehe


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Ebenfalls frohes Neues.
So, jetzt beginnt wieder die Zeit für neuen Weihnachtsgeschenkstress


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen! (ohne Muskelkater)

Matze, du spinnst. Weihnachtsgeschenkestress dauert jetzt wohl nochwas 

Werd mich gleich aufm Weg zur Uni machen. Mal sehen ob ich heute ankomme. Der 3te Versuch. Drückt mir die Daumen Jungs ...(mit den Händen ja)


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Ach, die Schokonikoläuse stehen doch immer früher in den Läden 
Ähm, natürlich mit den Händen. Wo sollen denn noch Daumen sein?


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

was weiß ich, wo ihr eure Daumen reinsteckt 

bin gleich weg


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

tschüssilieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> was weiß ich, wo ihr eure Daumen reinsteckt
> 
> bin gleich weg



Na in Handschuhe, ist ja auch ar*sch kalt morgens beim Autofreikratzen...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Nene, mit den Händen. Ist ja eklig was du wieder denkst, denn mit dem Daumenlutschen hab ich schon ewig aufgehört!


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Wir sind doch keine Militärärzte ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Und jetzt bitte einmal husten. 
Achne, das ist bei einer anderen Untersuchung .


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

seitdem ich weg war, ist ja nicht mehr soviel passiert 

ACHJA wie ihr seht, hab ich es nicht geschafft. Bin nicht wirklich weit gekommen.  Wetter! Nächste Woche kommt der 4te Anlauf


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Versuchs mal mit einem Schlitten und ein paar Schlittenhunden


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

Wenn du der Schlittenhund bist?


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Hab nicht ganz so viele Haare, aber hecheln... 
Dann doch eher Tiger 

Oh man, heute ist wieder mal so ein Zeit-ausgedehnter-Tag -.-


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

Da war noch so ne Zweideutigkeit mit dem Hundeschwanz, aber die lasse ich mal aus  ... kannst auch der Schlitten sein!

Was war jetzt mit ausgedehnt?


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Da war noch so ne Zweideutigkeit mit dem Hundeschwanz, aber die lasse ich mal aus  ... kannst auch der Schlitten sein!


Ich weis. Das mit dem Tieger auch - an die Beute pirschen, bis man nahe genug ist um sie anzuspringen 



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Was war jetzt mit ausgedehnt?


Damit meine ich, die Zeit vergeht heute so langsam. -.-


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dir ja die Zeit ver"treiben"    Tiger du!


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Na dann zeig der Zeit mal, wer ihre Herrin ist ;-)


----------



## sight011 (8. Januar 2009)

oder n' paar Rentiere! 

Fuck hatte die sEite noch offen und nicht aktualisiert!


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Du solltest mal schauen, obs für deinene Browser ein automatisches Seitenaktuallisierung Skript gibt


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

bei uns musste halt schnell sein sight


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Schnell wie ein Tieger eben


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

Welche Beute könnte denn eventuell ne Chance gegen den Tiger haben? Ich will hier nicht so hilflos dastehen ;-]


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Chancen vielleicht weniger, aber andere "Kätzchen" werde ich am Schluss am leben lassen ^^


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

wie gütig 

ich glaub aber Leoparden sind schneller als Tiger


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist dem Geduldigen Königstiger egal, er kriegt schon was er will


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Aber nix gegen einen Puma, der hat, wenn er sich anstrengt oder erregt ist, einen 4m-5m hohen....







Sprung.


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

Also jetzt könnten wir das hier statt Langeweile auch Biologie-Unterricht nennen


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

och hab ich auch nichts gegen


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also jetzt könnten wir das hier statt Langeweile auch Biologie-Unterricht nennen



Puma, Tiger, Leopard, Kätzchen....und nicht zu vergessen Delfine! Eher sowas wie "Tierkunde" .


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

@Alleno
Gegen den Namen oder gegen den hohen Sprung? 

@Ex
Du meinst Zoologie?!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst Zoologie?!



Wenn du unbedingt das aus dem altgriechischem entlehnte Synonym verwenden willst....


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

@Matze: Was für nen Tiernamen?
Habt ihr mir Tiernamen gegeben?


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

@Ex
Ja, soll will ich das. ;-)

@Alleno
Ich sagte nichts von Tiernamen. Ich wollte wissen, ob du eventuell Gefallen an dem Namensvorschlag für diesen Thread.
Aber wenn du willst, können wir dir auch Tiernamen geben Libellchen


----------



## sight011 (8. Januar 2009)

Sight der Leopard ist in the HOUSE! 

Was gibt es so? Was macht ihr? Ich darf *freu* eine Technsiche Broschüre gestalten, die dann bei allen möglichen Architekten ausliegt!! Muahahah wie geil!! 

mfg euer Sight


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

ej, ich dachte ich bin die Leopardin  warum auf einmal Libbelchen? Hat der Tiger auf einmal Lust auf Libellen? Wirdder aber nicht seinen Spaß dran habe

@sight: Hey 
was wir machen? Biologieunterricht, Schlittenfahren und uns Tiernamen geben


----------



## Matze (8. Januar 2009)

@Alleno
Tut mir leid Garzellchen 


Yo sight, gut das du da bist. Frage: Kann es sein, dass Prinz Pi's - Herr der Dinge von Torch's - Der Flammende Ring inspiriert wurde?
Ansonsten: Wir geben uns Tiernamen, bennenen diese Aktion mit Griechischen Worten und ich geh langsam in den Feieraben. Von daher:

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Wirdder aber nicht seinen Spaß dran habe



Zumindest nicht lang. Nicht mehr als eine kurze, orale Befriedigung.


----------



## Alleno (8. Januar 2009)

Die Libelle wäre eh nur zum spielen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...von daher will ich sie nicht sein  aber bin ja jetzt ne Garzelle!


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

Guuuuten Mooorgen Tutorials.de! 

Na schon jemand on?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2009)

Morgen.

Nene, AP, so früh findest du hier selten eine Diskussion .


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

@ AP Ich hasse es wenn du morgens schon so gut gelaunt bist! ;-]


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

Hehe, ist auch was seltenes, dass ich so früh wach bin ^^ Schule halt^^

Bin sonst der totale morgenmuffel xD


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

Hallökes, 


vorsicht Morgenmuffelalarm!

Alles kla bei euch?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2009)

Das ich so früh mal gut gelaunt bin, kommt vielleicht 1-2 mal im Jahr vor....


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

Kann mich nicht dran erinnern, wann ich morgens mal gut gelaunt bin. Bei mir weiß schon jeder, dass er morgens die Klappe halten sollte


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

Mein Chef und mein Art-Director hatten gerade Stress so hatte ich Zeit mal eben was auszuprobieren, wer kann sagen womit ich das Bild bearbeitet habe? 


EDIT: Im Kalender notiert Ex1tus war für dieses Jahr / bzw. das nächste schon einmal gut gelaunt!


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

oha sogar ganz ohne Balken


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

Bist das duu sight? ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

Nein deine Mudda!  -natürlich bin ich das! ;-]

EDIT: Ich & meine Strellson Jacke!


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*

Ich heiße euch Willkommen, die Garzelle und die Herren.

Heute bischen später hier, aber dafür die größte Arbeit hinter mir ^^

@Alleno
Als ich noch in der Schule war, hat mein bester Kumpel immer alle davon abgehalten, mich vor der ersten Pause anzusprechen, wäre ja auch tödlich... soviel zum Thema Morgenmuffel ^^

@sight
Ich würde sage, mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

Haha, süß xD xD xD XD Und was soll daran überarbeitet sein? Haste deine feminine seite retuschiert?


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

> Ich würde sage, mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm



Matze du ALter Fiffikus! 


@ Artifical Muahahaha das wäre ja schnell gegangen - da ich keine habe! ;-]


-Ihr dürft aber weiter raten!


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> -Ihr dürft aber weiter raten!



Du warst, wie immer, geschminkt und hast das wegretuschiert?! xD ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

@sight
Mit einem digitalen Instrument/Werkzeug, mit dem man den Bildpunkten eines Bildes gewisser digitaler Bildformate so manipulieren kann, dass sogleich gewünschte Bildpunkte einen anderen Farb und/oder Transparentzwert/Alphakanalwert aufweisen?

@AP
Deshalb konnte diesmal der Balken weg


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

Oh man  

Morgn Matze, na schon fit?


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Fit genug, um mir eine Garzelle zu fangen


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

ohje ist man vor dir denn nie sicher


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Doch! Wenn ich schlafe... ok, doch eher, wenn ich im Koma liege


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

wie oft kommt das vor? 

oh man Tiger mach mich nicht fertig


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Leider niemals. Wäre mal ein wirklich entspannender Urlaub ;-)
Und: Königstieger bitte


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

@ Artifical! --> Nein


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

so, bin mal eben an meiner Wasserstelle ... neue Energie tanken! Bis gleich

hab dann noch ne Frage an euch un zwar: 
Kann man sehen, wer einen Beitrag von einem bewertet hat oder ist das annonym? Bin da etwas verwirrt bei meiner letzten Bewertung "Danke"


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Kann man nicht sehen. Allerhöchstens, auf welchen Beitrag sich das bezieht. Ansonsten solltest du schnell Admin werden, dann müsste es klappen


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

Mist! Naja da es keiner von euch war, kann ichs mir glaub ih denken...vorallem wenn man den Beitrag dazu sieht


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht war ich das!


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

puuuh jetzt echt?

hatte daran schon gedacht, aber war mir nicht sicher...


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Jetzt interessiert mich der Kommentar ...


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

dann lies ihn doch? oder kann nur ich das?


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Ich kann doch keine Kommentare von Bewertungen eines anderen lesen


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

ohh okay  interessant....na WENN DU WÜSSTEST


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Das machst du jetzt absichtlich, stimmts? ^.-


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

Nee ...boah ich bin einfach irgendwie...naja verwirrt und weiß nicht, wie ich damit umgehen soll


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Ein Königstieger lässt sich nicht provozieren


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

nee meins ernst.... seitdem geht mir sight ja auch ausm Weg..hab mich schon gewundert weshalb...und jetzt sagt er nichts dazu


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Da sollte ich mich wohl lieber nicht einmischen...


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Januar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> wer kann sagen womit ich das Bild bearbeitet habe?


Photoshop CS2.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Im Kalender notiert Ex1tus war für dieses Jahr / bzw. das nächste schon einmal gut gelaunt!



Du Glücklicher .


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

Naja vielleicht kannst du ja vermitteln oder den wieder zur Vernunft bringen


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht mal, ob er unvernünftig ist 
So, Mahlzeit!


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

BBaaaahhhhhh, schreib hier die ganze zeit an sonem scheheiß Text über Computergrafik und komm kaum vorran 

Dabei hab ich nur noch n paar tage um die restlichen 30 seiten zu füllen.... ^^


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Und bei uns sind 2 Rechner abgeraucht.
WOW, dieser Freitag fühlt sich an wie ein Montag ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Januar 2009)

Hehe Matze schönes Sprichwort! 

@ Artifical hatetst ja erzählt das du das amchen musst how many days to go?!


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2009)

Thx sightmaster.
Puh, langsam dicke Luft hier. Ich sag schon mal tschüss.

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Januar 2009)

@Sight: offiziel ist das iwie erst am 25, aber die Mentoren wollen das ja schon vorher sehen und ich weiß nicht genau wann -.-aber so langsam hab ich mehr als 10 seiten


----------



## Alleno (9. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsch euch dann schon einmal ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## ArtificialPro (11. Januar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen, frühen und guten Morgen Tutorials.de und denen die es am laufen lassen  

Ich geh jetzt schlafen bis nachher


----------



## sight011 (11. Januar 2009)

So gegen 8 war ich glaube ich auch irgendwann zu Hause! 

-Weiß es aber nich mehr genau


----------



## Alleno (12. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits 

huch, wo ist denn Matze hin? Sein morgentlicher Gruß fehlt :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

Huhu.

Der hat Berufsschule. Und ohne ihn läuft der Thread meistens nicht richtig .


----------



## yellowspam (12. Januar 2009)

Einen schönen guten Tag aus dem Arschkalten Wien.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Januar 2009)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Arschkalt



Bei uns ist es jetzt 10°C wärmer geworden....

Auf -7°C .


----------



## yellowspam (12. Januar 2009)

In Wien hats nur mehr -5 °C, bei mir daheim aufm Land hats heut morgen -16°C gehabt ^^ Richtig "cool" xD


----------



## Alleno (14. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Arbeitstiere 

na, geht alles gut von der Hand?

Gruss eure Alleno


----------



## hammet (14. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit liebe Leute


----------



## sight011 (14. Januar 2009)

Moin, Moin alle beisammen! 

Oh, man ich warte auf ne Rückmeldung von nem Kunden jetzt soll ich Titelbilder raußsuchen!

Was  fällt euch zu den "Folgen des klimawandels" ein?! mfg


----------



## hammet (14. Januar 2009)

-27° C in Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## sight011 (14. Januar 2009)

Boah Krass -echt?  Das sind wohl Folgen des Klimawandels?!


----------



## Alleno (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich wünschte mir andere Folgen des Klimawandels für Sachsen-Anhalt 

Moin Sight


----------



## hammet (14. Januar 2009)

Naja wenn das Eis nicht wäre, wäre es ganz in Ordnung


----------



## sight011 (14. Januar 2009)

Moino, Ich würde mir eher wünschen das es wärmer wird!


----------



## Alleno (14. Januar 2009)

Mach dir warme Gedanken 


Ich bin viel zu cool für das Wetter ;-) 

und jetzt gehts ab ins Fitnessstudio juhuuuuuuuu!
Schönen Tag euch noch


----------



## Alleno (18. Januar 2009)

Wollte euch nur ne gute Nacht wünschen und nen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. Januar 2009)

Ja danke dir auch


----------



## sight011 (19. Januar 2009)

Erster!  Morgen ihr alle! mfg A.


----------



## Alleno (19. Januar 2009)

Abend @ all


----------



## sight011 (20. Januar 2009)

Morgen @ all @ Alleno da war wohl gestern keienr mehr aktiv!  m-f-g


----------



## Alleno (20. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen!


@sight: Gestern Morgen wohl aber auch nicht


----------



## sight011 (20. Januar 2009)

Ich sowieso nich, ich hab jede Menge momentan zu tun! :-(

Aber ist gut leren jeden Tag eine Menge dazu! mfg


----------



## Alleno (20. Januar 2009)

du verwirrst mich grad etwas :-(

was machste denn momentan?


----------



## sight011 (20. Januar 2009)

arbeiten? was sonst?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. Januar 2009)

Er lernt von mir


----------



## Alleno (20. Januar 2009)

ja aber an was arbeiten? 


Wiesel du Spinner


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (20. Januar 2009)

Wieso Spinner? 
Er hat gestern wirklich von mir gelernt


----------



## sight011 (20. Januar 2009)

Wie man es nicht macht!


----------



## Alleno (20. Januar 2009)

dann hab ich dich wohl überschätzt Meister


----------



## sight011 (20. Januar 2009)

Ne er hat schon recht!  Aber eigentlich lag es ja nur daran das die Codecs gefehlt haben! grrrrr

Das ärgert mich so - aberr heute Abend wird weiter daran geschustert!  Dank Wiesel habe ich nicht aufgegeben


----------



## Alleno (20. Januar 2009)

und heute ist meine Widergeburt!


----------



## sight011 (20. Januar 2009)

Wiedergeburt? - What happened?


----------



## Alleno (20. Januar 2009)

Als hätte ich nicht schon genug Mist wegen meinem  Ex durchgemacht, aber ab heute kann ich endlich sagen, dass aus meinen restlichen Gefühlen purer Hass geworden ist! Am liebsten würd ich jetzt hier jedes Schimpfwort benutzen, was ich kenne.
So en Heuchler sag ich euch...ich muss fast kotzen!


----------



## sight011 (21. Januar 2009)

Das klingt nicht so gut?! Ich zitiere mich selbst: 





> - What happened?


----------



## Alleno (21. Januar 2009)

ich schreibs dir per PN sight!

Guten morgen @ all


----------



## Alleno (22. Januar 2009)

sighty, wieso lässt du mich den ganz alleine im Chat zurück .... die waren böse zu mir :suspekt:  jetzt kann ich nicht mehr schlafen!


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*
Back from the shool! Auf gehts.

Was hab ich verpasst, was habt ihr erlebt und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?

Kann heute nicht so viel schreiben, weil ich jetzt Hardware testen muss. Schönen Arbeitstag die Damen, Herren, Garzellen, Leoparden...usw


----------



## sight011 (26. Januar 2009)

> Was hab ich verpasst, was habt ihr erlebt und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?



hehe 

Nix los heir Tote-Hose! Matze mach auch mal bei Ski-Challenge mit! 

mfg





> sighty, wieso lässt du mich den ganz alleine im Chat zurück .... die waren böse zu mir  jetzt kann ich nicht mehr schlafen!



Hö? Wann hast du das denn geschrieben?! :suspekt: Also ich mein das Datum steht da ja , aber warum habe ich keine Benachrichtigung bekommen

-Sorry aber war Schlafenzeit, W-Lan ist wieder ausgefallen und dann habe ich die Shut-Down Funktion verwendet!  Pardon


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn jemand mal so nett wäre mir das Ski-Dingens zu erklähren, überlege ichs mir ^^


----------



## sight011 (26. Januar 2009)

musst du mal Abends kurz für 10 min in Chat kommen dann erklärt dir Marco das im Detail!

einfach Software laden

und anmelden

so ungefähr  mfg


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Is das so ne Art Spiel oder Contest?


----------



## sight011 (26. Januar 2009)

OnlineGame! Gibt halt ne tut... Gruppe!

Bringt irgendwie Bock!


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Hmm, na ja, werde ich dann mal beäugeln, wenn ich die Zeit dazu finde, neben der Abschlussprüfung.


----------



## Alleno (26. Januar 2009)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeey Matze 

hatte ich schon erwähnt, wie froh ich bin, dass de wieder hier bist? 

P.S: Moin Sight!


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Nö, aber ich fühle mich geschmeichelt.

Bei dir irgendwelche spanenden Neuigkeiten? Irgendwas mit viel Explosion, Action, Geschwindigkeit und Gagamel? ^^


----------



## Alleno (26. Januar 2009)

Ne gute Beschreibung für mich, nur was ist Gagamel?


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Der böse Zauberer aus "Die Schlümpfe" ^^


----------



## Alleno (26. Januar 2009)

hmhm nee mit den Schlümpfen kann ich nicht mithalten, ausser es reicht, dass man blau wien Schlumpf anläuft, wenn man wütend ist


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Spüre ich da eine Menge Zorn?


----------



## Alleno (26. Januar 2009)

100 Punkte der Herr!

Mitlerweile aber nicht mehr ....


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Klingt ja, als wäre alles wieder in Ordnung und du bist nicht der dunklen Seite verfallen


----------



## Alleno (26. Januar 2009)

Weißt du, manchmal kann man besser damit leben jemanden zu hassen, anstatt hinterherzutrauern.... die dunkle Seite wird mich nie bekommen  
Sie brauch es auch garnicht mehr versuchen 

ich genieße mein Singledasein zum ersten Mal 
auf die Freiheit! PROST!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (26. Januar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> ...Gagamel? ^^



Gagamel? Gargamel!


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Hätte ich mir auch gleich denken können, dass da der Hund begraben liegt 
Hättest dich ja nicht Stressen müssen 

*Prost*

@Alex
Kann ja mal *b*assieren


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn schon Stille, dann lasst mich eine Frage stellen:
Kennt sich von euch jemand mit ePSX aus?


----------



## hammet (26. Januar 2009)

Vor längerem mal benutzt, ja


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Hey hammet.

Hast du dann vieleicht auch eine Ahnung, warum dessen benutzung auf meinem Rechner flüssig läuft, aber auf dem meinem Computer überlegenen Laptop eines Freundes schon sehr ins stocken kommen kann?


----------



## hammet (26. Januar 2009)

Das kann mehrere Gründe haben, aber das größte Problem dürften wohl die Einstellungen sein. Dabei sollte man darauf achten, auf welchen Grakahersteller man sich bezieht (nVidia - ATI) und auch die EInstellungen über die Nutzung des Prozessors sind ausschlaggebend. Zudem kommt es auch auf die Plugins an (was natürlich stark an die jeweilige Einstellung gekoppelt ist).


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Ja, soviel kann ich mir auch schon denken.
So weit ich weiß ist sein Grafik-Chip ein ATI, meine Karte ebenfalls.
Prozessor hab ich einen Intel Pentium 4 und er einen AMD (keine Ahnung  was für einen, aber einen Doppelkern).
Ansonsten sind PlugIns, Einstellungen und das Spiel gleich. Ich habe durch andere Einstellung es schon etwas besser laufen lassen, aber langsam denke ich, es liegt daran, dass er Vista hat -.-


----------



## hammet (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch Vista und es läuft  Nicht immer alles auf Vista schieben...

Einfach mal alles von Grund auf neu machen. Oder vlt schauen, ob irgendwelche Hacks gesetzt sind, denn ePSX geht eigentlich fast nur auf den CPU und weniger auf die Graka, also sollte der Fehler dort verborgen liegen. Vielleicht könnte es auch an irgendeiner FPS-Begrenzung liegen.


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

War ja nicht unbedingt gegen Vista gerichtet, kann ja sein, dass das Programm nicht darauf lauffähig ist .

FPS Begrenzung hab ich sowol auf Autodetected, als auch mal auf 63 festgelegt... ohne Erfolg -.-
Nebenbei: Ich wollte im Taskmanager die Priorität des ePSX-Prozesses heraufsetzten. Bis "Hoch" bin ich gekommen, aber bei "Echtzeit" meckert er, dass er das nicht machen will und "Hoch" verwendet ?


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Feierabend. Bis morgen

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## sight011 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch raus, Feierabend! See ya


----------



## sight011 (27. Januar 2009)

@ matze @ pn Ahso meinst du das!


----------



## Alleno (27. Januar 2009)

Moin allerseits,

hab e geschlafen und muss gleich zur Uni...keine Lust! Gibts irgendwas aufheiterndes? Wenn ja, dann schnell


----------



## Matze (27. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Gibts irgendwas aufheiterndes?


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/332489-unendliche-geschichte-19.html#post1722608

@sight
Genau, war halt ein Super Wochenende ^^


----------



## Alleno (27. Januar 2009)

Wen haste abgeschleppt Matze ?


----------



## Matze (27. Januar 2009)

Ist das etwa für ein Super-Wochenende ausschlaggebend ;-]


----------



## sight011 (27. Januar 2009)

fast maßgeblich! 

Hehe für Singels halt!


----------



## Matze (27. Januar 2009)

hehe ;-)

@sight
Mal ne Frage, was machst du gegen schreibblockaden? Ich krieg irgendwie immer nur noch halbfertige Songs hin -.-


----------



## sight011 (27. Januar 2009)

Guck dir erstmal das an!! Wir schweolgen heir egrade in Erinnerungen be ider Arbeit! 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=inTdI-5htZk

kennt das noch wer?


----------



## Alleno (27. Januar 2009)

Wieder da Jungs 

wie war der Arbeitstag?
Achja Matze...ich warte immernoch auf eine Antwort 
Was war denn so super?


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*
@sight
Ganu weit entfernt...

@Alleno
Hab 3,5 Stunden länger gemacht -.-
Warum? Party, Party, Party


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Morgen 

ja ja Matze, ich wusste es ja schon immer: Du alte Rampensau 

Hilfe, ich muss gleich auf den Stuhl  
Nein! Nicht DER Stuhl....Kieferorthopäde *kotz*


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2009)

Hahaha dann bist ja ja angestuhlt...


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

U Klappe halten ist angesagt


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2009)

Okok ich bin ja schon wieder ruhig :`(


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Na dann viel Vergnügen bei deinem Stuhlgang Alleno


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Stuhlgang ? Oh man Matze


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Hmm, so wie du klingst ist alles gut verlaufen?! ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Naja geht so, aber muss nicht weiter ausgeführt werden  

Was gibts bei Dir Neues?

P.S: Frage an euch Jungs: Was empfindet ihr als einen krassen Altersunterschied zwischen Paaren?


----------



## sight011 (28. Januar 2009)

2 JAhre!  Ist schon viel zu krass 


EDIT: Nicht wenn es sich um eine ältere Frau handelt!


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Sight: Was genau hat es mit den 2 Jahren auf sich? Muss ich das verstehen ...*grübel*
Sprichste schon aus eigenen Erfahrungen oder was? 
Du stehst also auf reifere Frauen oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Trockenpflaume?


----------



## -king-kerosin- (28. Januar 2009)

Hllo,

ich bin der Meinung das mein Beitrag hier nichts zu suchen hat, aber ich weiss nicht warum mein Profilbild nicht auftaucht.

Könnte mir da jemand behilflich sein?


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

vielleicht meinst du eher das Benutzerbild? Füg mal da was hinzu...


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Was gibts bei Dir Neues?


Mein neuer Bildschirm ist endlich da ^^. Ansonsten nichts, was nicht zu meinem Privatleben gehört, was ich hier niecht aufführe 


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> P.S: Frage an euch Jungs: Was empfindet ihr als einen krassen Altersunterschied zwischen Paaren?


Das kommt auf die Altersklasse an.
Wenn bei einem Ehepaar der eine Ehepartner 40 ist und de andere 34 find ich das nicht krass.
Wenn bei einem Paar der eine Partner 18 und der andere 21 ist, empfinde ich es an der Grenze.
Bei unter 18 sind meiner Meinung nach 2 Jahre die Grenze.
Insgesammt kommt es aber auch wieder auf die beiden Menschen selbst an, also relativiert sich wieder alles, was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## -king-kerosin- (28. Januar 2009)

Danke,

hatte diese Funktion ständig übersehen.

Ich kenndas so das beides das selbe ist.


danke nochmals


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Boah Matze, du bist ja knallhart  So schnell ist bei dir ne Grenze erreicht? Hmhmhm soso.

Sag ma, wieso erzählst du nichts aus deinem Privatleben? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Seit wann so ne Geheimnistuerei  wir erzählen uns doch sonst immer alles hrhr ej komm, ich hab schon sooo viel privates erzählt...


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Kein Thema, ich bin froh, dass ich hier mal jemandem helfen konnte  ich hoffe aber, du weißt, dass das jetzt Folgen hat  nein Spaß!


----------



## -king-kerosin- (28. Januar 2009)

?

Ich bin froh wenn mir jemand helfen kann / und es klappt.


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

hätte dich ja auch an die Hand nehmen können  dann wär das schon gegangen


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Boah Matze, du bist ja knallhart


Haha, sowiso ;-)


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> So schnell ist bei dir ne Grenze erreicht?


Relativiert sich doch alles 


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Sag ma, wieso erzählst du nichts aus deinem Privatleben? Seit wann so ne Geheimnistuerei


Sind Männer mit kleinen Geheimnissen nicht interressanter? 


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


Nööö.


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Männer brauchen keine Geheimnisse um sich interessant zu machen  Entweder sind sie es oder halt nicht! Zu viele Geheimnisse schrecken mich eher ab ;-] außerdem ist es ein gutes Zeichen, wenn Männer einem viel erzählen....
Ich erfahre halt sooo gerne was von euch


----------



## -king-kerosin- (28. Januar 2009)

Ist reine Ansichtssache mit dem "viel erzählen".

Dann kann es och ne heulsuse werden.;-)


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

ich red ja hier auch von viel erzählen und nicht von rumflennen  
achja und gegen Männer die Gefühle zeigen, habe ich auch nichts 

Hab noch nie nen Mann erlebt, der wirklich viel erzählt hat. Kann natürlich sein, dass mir ne Labertasche auch aufn Nerv geht. Jedoch hasse ich es Leuten was aus der Nase ziehen zu müssen,


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

-king-kerosin- hat gesagt.:


> Dann kann es och ne heulsuse werden.;-)


Wenn es um Heulsusenthemen geht...

@Alleno
Ich hab mit nur 7 Worten meine Ex dazu gebracht, sich für den ganzen Zickenterror, den sich seit der Trennung veranstaltet zu entschuldigen ;-)


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Jedoch hasse ich es Leuten was aus der Nase ziehen zu müssen,


Meine Worte...


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Welche waren das ? Leck mich am A..... du dämliche T.... ?


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Nööö. Passt nicht in mein Gesammtkonzept sich zu stressen.
Da gibts viel einfachere möglichkeiten, jemanden zu beruhigen, der aggresiv reagiert - Ruhe.
Erstmal hab ich sie die mittlerweile 6 Monate einfach labern lassen und wenn ich was drauf gesagt habe, dann nichts angreifendes. Dann hab ich ihr zum Geburtstag einfach eine SMS "Ich wünsch dir alles gute zum Geburtstag." geschickt. 2 Tage später kam bekam ich dann eine Entschuldigung für den ganzen Terror.


----------



## sight011 (28. Januar 2009)

Leute bitte keine Doppelposts - haltet euch bitte an das Nettiquette oder wie der Spaß heißt! 

EDIT: Alleno wieso fragst du eigentlich wegen dem Altersunterschied?! 

EDIT: Boah Seite 800*! ^^


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Du sight, geh doch mal bitte in das VBTestforum. Da sind viele böse User unterwegs, die anscheinend die Netiquette nicht gelesen haben


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

ich trau mich das jetzt nicht mehr zu sagen :--)


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ich trau mich das jetzt nicht mehr zu sagen :--)


Wie war das vorhin mit den Geheimnissen doch gleich, was du gesagt hast? ;-]


----------



## sight011 (28. Januar 2009)

Was ist das VBT FOrum?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Huhu, ich schnei fast pünktlich zum 12 000 Beitrag mal wieder rein. Grippe und Schule haben mich davon abgehalten zu posten....


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

@sight
Lies es doch nach:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vb-testforum/

@Ex
*Armekreuz* *EX*
Willkommen zurück Agent Dr.Ex1tus.
Wir sind schon gespannt auf ihre Einsatztberichte ;-)


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

So auch wieder da  war grad essen


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> *Armekreuz* *EX*
> Willkommen zurück Agent Dr.Ex1tus.


Vielen Dank, verehrter Herr Kollege.


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wir sind schon gespannt auf ihre Einsatztberichte ;-)


-.-
Ich war in der BS, alle waren am rumhusten und Dienstagabend hab ich mich schon dreckig gefühlt, bin aber Mittwoch trotzdem noch rein. Das war aber ne reine Qual und Donnerstag bin ich dann zum Mr. Doktor gewackelt. Der hat dann gesagt: "Zack, aller! Du bleibst mind. bis Dienstag daheim. Hier Antibiotika und hier noch was und da noch was, dann biste bald wieder fit." 
Joar, fit fühl ich mich aber noch nicht, möchte mich am liebsten wieder ins Bett legen und Tee trinken (Kinderhustentee rocks!).


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

@Ex1tus
Ahh, mit anderen Worte unser anderer Agent hat Ihnen erfolgreich verdeckt das Imunisationsmittel für den zweiten Teil des Einsatztes überreichen können. Konnten Sie bei ihrem Infoltrationsziel wertvolle Informationen für den endgültigen Zugriff sammeln?



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> So auch wieder da  war grad essen


Wilkommen zurück Heuchlerin


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Boah so hat mich noch nie jemand genannt 
ich bin keine Heuchlerin! 


Hey Ex!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Es wurden noch nicht genug Daten für das primäre Ziel gesammelt. Ankunftszeit um 0200 (sprich: Nullzweihundert). Alle sekundären Ziele liquidiert.

Huhu, Alleno. Du heuchelst?


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Neee ich heuchel nicht  würd ich nieeeeeeee tun! Mach das der Matze das zurück nimmt


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Is ja auch nicht so Ernst gemeint und bezieht sich hierrauf:



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Seit wann so ne Geheimnistuerei  wir erzählen uns doch sonst immer alles hrhr ej komm, ich hab schon sooo viel privates erzählt...





Alleno hat gesagt.:


> P.S: Frage an euch Jungs: Was empfindet ihr als einen krassen Altersunterschied zwischen Paaren?





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Alleno wieso fragst du eigentlich wegen dem Altersunterschied?!





Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ich trau mich das jetzt nicht mehr zu sagen :--)


Jaja, die Frauen und ihre Logik...


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2009)

Nur wiel sie sich nicht traut, heißt es ja nicht gleich, dass es ein Geheimnis ist


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Es wurden noch nicht genug Daten für das primäre Ziel gesammelt. Ankunftszeit um 0200 (sprich: Nullzweihundert). Alle sekundären Ziele liquidiert.


Ausgezeichnet! Benötigen Sie weiter Unterstüzung oder Ausrüstung für die gesammte Operation (Infiltration, Zugriff, Primärziele, Flucht, Rückenmassage)?



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Huhu, Alleno. Du heuchelst?


Oder war es Hechel? ^^

@Hammet
Lass mir halt meinen Spaß -.-


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Lieber hechel ich als das ich heuchel! 

Neue Frage: Wie findet ihr es, wenn Frauen sich ziemlich freizügig im Internet auf irgendwelchen Seiten zeigen (siehe StudiVZ etc.) ? Hatte nämlich überlegt meine Brüste zu zeigen  haha


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2009)

Nö Matze, die arme BW hat das doch ned verdient  Noch dazu wurde sie heute schon angestuhlt, das sollte eigentlich reichen.. :suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

wenn du weiterhin BW schreibst, dann wird hier wer anders angestuhlt  aber danke hammet


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Nö Matze, die arme BW hat das doch ned verdient  Noch dazu wurde sie heute schon angestuhlt, das sollte eigentlich reichen.. :suspekt::suspekt:


Hast ja recht... aber wer ist BW? ;-]  



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Lieber hechel ich als das ich heuchel!


Ja ja, ich weiß ...  ^^^^


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Neue Frage: Wie findet ihr es, wenn Frauen sich ziemlich freizügig im Internet auf irgendwelchen Seiten zeigen (siehe StudiVZ etc.) ?


Können die ruhig machen, ich muss ja nicht mit denen zusammensein ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

also eher Daumen runter?


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2009)

Hmm wieso denn nicht BW ? Ist viel schneller zu schreiben als dein neuer Nick 
Und das, wo ich doch ein schreibfauler Programmierer bin :X


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Dann gib mir halt ne neue schöne Abkürzung, weil irgendwann fühle ich mich da garantiert nicht mehr angesprochen


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> also eher Daumen runter?


Das können wir doch erst burteilen, wenn wir das Bild gesehen habe ^^^^^^^^


hammet hat gesagt.:


> wo ich doch ein schreibfauler Programmierer bin :X


Dies scheint ein weeeeeeit verbreitetes Phenomän in unserem Berufszweig zu sein ... MYSTERIÖS!
Nennen wir sie doch "I" gesprochen "Ei" - bezogen auf der englischen Bezeichnung ihres Bildes, oder hammt? ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Ich dachte wir reden jetzt über allgemein Frauen, die das machen und nicht über das Bild


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte wir reden jetzt über allgemein Frauen, die das machen und nicht über das Bild



*Schleimmodus ein*
Aber man kann dich doch nicht zur allgemeinheit zählen 
*Schleimmodus aus*

^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

ob es eine Krankheit ist, wenn man ständig seine Brüste zeigen muss?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ausgezeichnet! Benötigen Sie weiter Unterstüzung oder Ausrüstung für die gesammte Operation (Infiltration, Zugriff, Primärziele, Flucht, Rückenmassage)?



2m Zahnseide
2xZahnstocher
5xApfel "Granny Smith"
42xSinn des Lebens und alles



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Neue Frage: Wie findet ihr es, wenn Frauen sich ziemlich freizügig im Internet auf irgendwelchen Seiten zeigen (siehe StudiVZ etc.) ?



Link pls ^^.


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung, aber dass damit jemand aus einem der VZ's infiziert ist konnte ich bisher nicht nachvollziehen.
Genau, Ex hat Recht, wir wollen Beweise


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2009)

Ich würde eher auf A% tendieren, frei nach dem Motto "Wildcards regierne die Welt".


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> 2m Zahnseide
> 2xZahnstocher
> 5xApfel "Granny Smith"
> 42xSinn des Lebens und alles


Alles kein Problem, aber Zahnstocher bekommen Sie nicht! Sie könnten sich verletzen ;-]

@hammet
Ähhh, kapier deine Aussage nicht ganz-.-


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Nennen wir sie doch Ali .

@Matze: Ok, ich bräucht jetzt sofort 42xSinn des Lebens....


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

A% was meinst du hammet?

Matze, vielleicht rede ich ja auch nicht von jemandem aus den Vz´S ;-]


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2009)

```
SELECT * FROM benutzer WHERE nick LIKE 'A%'
```


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

@Hammet
ich meine das mit Wildcard

@Alleno
Und wer/wo/wie/was dann? Schnell, ich muss es wissen und untersuchen, ob es sich um eine Krankheit handelt, die sich eventuell zu einer Epedemi entwickel und über den gesammten Globus nicht... äh leider ausbreitet ^^

Wegen dem Ali, wir suchen doch gerade eine neue Abkürzung für dich. Das war mein Beitrag:
Nennen wir sie doch "I" gesprochen "Ei" - bezogen auf der englischen Bezeichnung ihres Bildes, oder hammt? ^^

@Ex
Moment, ich fülle noch in Flaschen ab...


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Die jeniege will nicht erkannt werden, weil es wohl sehr schwer ist sich damit durchs Leben zu schlagen...ein hartes Schicksal sag ich euch 

Und wenn ich hier kein Auge mehr drin hab? Wie nennt ihr mich dann? Also "Ei" will ich nicht gerufen werden etc 

Hatte ich eben schon erzählt, dass ich beim Kieferorthopäden einen Fragebogen ausfüllen musste, wo die Frage stand, ob ich irgendein Blasinstrument spiele  ich musste mich so besicken


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn ich hier kein Auge mehr drin hab? Wie nennt ihr mich dann? Also "Ei" will ich nicht gerufen werden etc



Tja, Spitznamen kann man sich nicht aussuchen, wie ich es schon am eigenen Leibe erfahren habe....


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ....
Wie wärs mit AJ? Datt kann sich jeder merken


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Die jeniege will nicht erkannt werden, weil es wohl sehr schwer ist sich damit durchs Leben zu schlagen...ein hartes Schicksal sag ich euch


Es ist äußerst wichtig! Es geht um das Vergnüge.... ähh Überleben aller Männe... ähhh Menschen auf der Welt



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn ich hier kein Auge mehr drin hab? Wie nennt ihr mich dann?


"I less"



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Hatte ich eben schon erzählt, dass ich beim Kieferorthopäden einen Fragebogen ausfüllen musste, wo die Frage stand, ob ich irgendein Blasinstrument spiele  ich musste mich so besicken


Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, was an dieser Frage so lustig sein soll! 
Schließlich sollten mehr Frauen für Französisch... ähh Instrumente offen sein ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Naja ich saß halt in so ner Art Kinderpraxis (jedenfalls kam es mir so vor) mit Mäusen und alles ...da stand dann die Frage mit dem Blasinstrument und wodran denke ich mal wieder? Oh man krank! Ich weiß auch nicht, was mit mir los ist 

und zu der anderen Sache zitiere ich mich selber:
Jetzt trau ich mich dazu nichts mehr zu sagen....


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Schließlich sollten mehr Frauen für Französisch... ähh Instrumente offen sein ^^



Die Franzosen lassen doch nicht mal Bilder ihres "Eiffelturms" machen und wenn, dann nur gegen Geld .


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fotografie/333456-le-tour-eiffel.html#post1723201


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Oh man krank! Ich weiß auch nicht, was mit mir los ist


 Frauen schämen sich für solche Gedanken, Männer leben einfach glücklich damit, das ist der Unterschied ^^



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> und zu der anderen Sache zitiere ich mich selber:
> Jetzt trau ich mich dazu nichts mehr zu sagen....


Darf man fragen warum ^^



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Die Franzosen lassen doch nicht mal Bilder ihres "Eiffelturms" machen und wenn, dann nur gegen Geld .


Hab die Story verfolgt


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2009)

Was an "Wildcard" hast du denn nicht verstanden?


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Man Matze, du drängst mich in ne Ecke :-p

Stimmt, Männer sind primitiv aber glücklich! Ich beneide euch manchmal darum.....

Ich komm manchmal eh nicht mit meinen 2 Persönlichkeiten klar  
die eine will so, die andere sagt so....


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Man Matze, du drängst mich in ne Ecke :-p


Das machen Königstieger mit ihrer Beute manchmal so ;-)


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, Männer sind primitiv aber glücklich! Ich beneide euch manchmal darum.....


So leicht ist es nicht für einen Mann, siehe:


> Eine Frau glücklich zu machen ist einfach...
> 
> Mann muss nur ein ..
> 
> ...





Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Ich komm manchmal eh nicht mit meinen 2 Persönlichkeiten klar
> die eine will so, die andere sagt so....


Is ja cool! Wer mit dir zusammen ist hat gleich 2 Frauen  ^^^^



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Was an "Wildcard" hast du denn nicht verstanden?


Den Zusammenhang


----------



## sight011 (28. Januar 2009)

> Huhu, ich schnei fast pünktlich zum 12 000 Beitrag mal wieder rein. Grippe und Schule haben mich davon abgehalten zu posten....



Ich hoffe du hast alle Beiträge *trotzdem* gelesen! 

Wo sind Titten?!   ;-]

mfg Sightomatic


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Genau das hat schon einmal jemand zu mir gesagt  

Es ist schwer das auszuleben. Wenn man sich für eine Seite entscheidet, dann ist die andere nicht befriedigt oder unzufrieden...

Ich könnte das Gespräch jetzt ins ernsthafte ziehen oder dir einfach ein Bild schicken, was du dir dann später mal angucken kannst


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

moah sight, gerade hatte ich die Titten vergessen


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Warum nicht beides? Frei nach dem Motto: Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Da sind wieder die 2 Seiten: Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?!  Benimmt sich eine Dame so?


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Du hast es ja noch einfach! Ich bin die 3. Person... und ich meine das nicht grammatikalisch...:suspekt:


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich das richtig verstehe


----------



## sight011 (28. Januar 2009)

Hau Sie rein und wir entscheiden ob oder nich


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Das sollte ein Witz sein und Shizophrenie andeuten 

@sight
In diesem Fall vertraue ich mal deinem Urteil sight ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Moah, ich dachte, du wolltest mal ernst sein 

ich red hier ausm Herzen und dann kommt sowas  nenenene

ich hau die sicherlich nicht HIER REIN!  ganz so unseriös bin ich dann doch nicht hrhr


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno, du hast Probleme ... Ich kann dir ne Geschichte erzählen....aber die sollte vielleicht nicht so öffentlich erzählen. Nur soviel: Es war lustig und ich finde es jetzt noch lustig ^^. Näheres nur per PM.


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Moah, ich dachte, du wolltest mal ernst sein


Kann ich auch, wusste nur nicht, dass dies im Moment gewünscht ist
Ändere Modus...
bitte wählen...
(1) ernst,
(2) nicht ernst,
(3) unterschwellig,
(4) pervers,
(5) kindisch,

(0) reboot (Achtung: Vorgang dauert mindestens 7 Stunden und folgender Zustand ist Traum- und Launenabhängig


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ich hau die sicherlich nicht HIER REIN!


Ach das hat er gemeint . Dachte er meint, du sollst die andere Seite von dir einlegen ^^


----------



## sight011 (28. Januar 2009)

> ich hau die sicherlich nicht HIER REIN!  ganz so unseriös bin ich dann doch nicht hrhr



Nein, das hat ja auch keienr gesagt!



Hau sie bei studivz rein!


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Ach doch so seriös sight 

Naja wäre die eine Seite nicht aktiv, würden von mir ja hier nicht so Angebote kommen oder  ich kann grade auch nichts dagegen machen...bin Opfer meiner selbst

achja Matze
(4) ich denke, dass bekommste schneller hin, als alles andere  du weißt ja, ich bin ungeduldig hrhr


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> achja Matze
> (4) ich denke, dass bekommste schneller hin, als alles andere  du weißt ja, ich bin ungeduldig hrhr


Möchten Sie wirklich Option (4) auswählen?
(1) Nein!
(2) JAAAA *hechel' (Warnung: Sollten Sie zustimmen ist eine ernsthafte Interaktiond *auf ebene der Kommunikation* nur schwer möglich!)

(0) Abbrechen und zurück zum Hauptmenü

Juhu, feierabend nähert sich ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Da eh bald Feierabend ist (2) und ja, ich bin mir sicher! 

achja ich bräuchte da noch ne E-mailadresse von dir  diesmal kneif ich nicht hrhr


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Hehe, selber schuld ^^ 

E-Mail ist doch im Profil zu finden


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Sicher, dass du DAS willst Ich frage nur einmal


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Tja, ist halt standard im Modus (4) ^^
Oder kann ich jetzt schon mal einen Forenbeitrag hier anlegen: "Wie entferne ich einen Trojaner"? ^^^^^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Erstens ich finde die nicht bei dir im Profil   oh man
zweitens sag mir ne Zahl, wie viele du willst ?


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Ups, dachte das steht da irgendwo -.-
500 fürs erste ^^


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Sonst noch Wünsche? 

Und ich dachte schon, ich bin zu blöd die zu finden...


----------



## Matze (28. Januar 2009)

Nö, noch nicht.
Aber ich verabschiede mich langsam, Feierabend ^^

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Alleno (28. Januar 2009)

Gut, das Wichtigste hab ich ja 

Schönen Feierabend & viel Spaß


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2009)

Ich bin dann auch mal weg. Howd ryan.


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*

Auf in den Donnerstag!


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen, 
ist ja schon viel los heute...
Freut ihr euch auf´s We?


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Wenig los... dass rührt wohl daher, dass der Tutorialsserver für ne gewisse Zeit nicht erreichbar war (oder war das nur bei mir so?).

Natürlich! Wieso sollte man sich nicht aufs Wochenende freuen?


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht weil es Leute gibt, die auch an anderen Tagen das machen können, was sie am WE machen 
z.B. ausschlafen!


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Selbst wenn, würde ich mich warscheinlich auf das WE freuen, weil mein Freundeskreis ja fast ausschließlich am WE mit auf die Piste geht ;-)


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Stimmt! Ist blöd, wenn man in der Woche frei hat und alle müssen arbeiten und haben keine Zeit. Deswegen ist und bleibt das WE doch das Coolste


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Tja, der Grund warum die Menschen arbeiten ist nicht etwa um Geld zu verdienen, nein!
Der wahre Grund warum die Menschen arbeiten ist, damit das Wochenende und vorallem Urlaub eine wesentlich größere Gewichtung haben!
^^


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Wer brauch schon Geld


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Bin mal Mittag machen, bis später.


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Ja bis später...und nen guten Hunger!


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Fertig.
Muss jetzt gleich wieder los, Azubiaufgaben erledigen... Müllwegfahren...


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Müll wegfahren? klingt so, als bräuchtet ihr nen Bagger


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Der bin doch ich ^^

Na ja, halt ein paar alte Tastaturen und zwei alte Drucker und paar Kartons dazu.


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, du baggerst ja auch ganz gut


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Ich brauch mal wieder euren Rat/eure Meinung Leute

Folgende Situation:

Es kommt zum Streit zwischen einem Pärchen. Thema egal. Beide schreien sich heftigst an & beschimpfen sich. Frau will und braucht Ruhe/ kurze Auszeit um runter zu kommen und sagt ihrem Freund das. Dieser macht genau das Gegenteil, hält sie fest, hält die Tür zu und bedrängt sie übelst. Die Frau wird immer mehr eingeengt und bittet immerwieder um ihre Ruhe. Mann versteht das einfach nicht und letztendlich versucht die Frau durch ein Schubsen ihren Freiraum zu bekommen. Nach dem Schubsen holt er aus und erwischt sie ziemlich feste am Rücken. Angeblich nur eine Reaktion im Affekt. 

Was haltet ihr davon? Wie schätzt ihr das ein? Wie würdet ihr an Stelle dieser Frau antworten, wenn euch jemand fragt: Wurdest du geschlagen


----------



## sight011 (29. Januar 2009)

Schlägertrupp und platt gemacht das Opfer! 

Darf ich hier sowas überhaupt schreiben?


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Oh man sight, da erwartet man einmal eine ernsthafte Antwort und dann kommt sowas bei raus 

ich versteh deine Aussage nicht ganz ... wer ist das Opfer?


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Nach dem Schubsen holt er aus und erwischt sie ziemlich feste am Rücken.


Wie soll ich das verstehen? Zum Schlag ausholen? Zur Drohung?
Meine Antwort würde ganz auf die Situation drauf ankommen, bzw die (unmitelbare) Reaktion...

Bin eben ein "relativer"- Mensch ^^


----------



## Matze (29. Januar 2009)

Ich mach mich dann so langsam auf die Socken, bin ja sowieso schon wieder über der Zeit.

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Deswegen schrieb ich, dass er ausholte UND sie ziemlich feste am Rücken getroffen hatte. Es blieb also nicht bei einer Drohnung. Noch Fragen?

Auf was kommt es denn bei der Situation drauf an? 
Habe ja beschrieben, wie es ablief. Natürlich steht da auch drin, dass beide geschrien und sich beleidigt haben. Das Schubsen war auch e, nur was macht man, wenn man bedrängt und eingeengt wird, obwohl man mehrmals darum bittet einen in Ruhe zu lassen und nicht so einzuengen?

Die unmittelbare Reaktion war, dass er sich zwar entchuldigte(jedenfalls glaub ich das), aber direkt meinte, dass es ja nicht fest gewesen wäre, außerdem hätte sie ihn ja geschubst und er wäre beinah gefallen.

Wie relativ bist du jetzt Matze


----------



## sight011 (29. Januar 2009)

ok sorry! Um wen handelt es sich denn beider Person? Klingt so als wäre dir jemand zu nahe gekommen! :-(


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

vielleicht hast du Recht ja
...aber ist ja eigentlich auch egal, um wen es geht. 
Ich weiß halt nicht, wie ich das damals einordnen sollte und auch nicht wie ich es in Zukunft einordnen soll?! 

Jede Frau sagt ,sobald der Mann auch nur die Hand gegen sie erheben würde, sie ihn in die Hölle schicken würde....nur irgendwie scheint das in der Realität bzw. wenn es dann mal dazu gekommen ist, garnicht mehr so eindeutig zu sein


----------



## sight011 (29. Januar 2009)

Sollte es aber!! Denn keine Frau hat sowas verdient! 

Und auch nicht *ernst Modus off* wenn eine Frau einen Mann schlägt!  soll ja auch schon vorgekommen sein!  *ernst Modus ON*


----------



## Alleno (29. Januar 2009)

Okay, deine Meinung scheint da ja dann da eindeutig zu sein.

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...wie sieht das andersrum aus  
Irgendwie ja unfair, dass einer Frau die Hand ausrutschen darf und einem Mann nicht oder?  Viele sehen das ja so.


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Denn keine Frau hat sowas verdient!


Wenn sight mal ernst macht, dann hat er aber 100% recht!



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie ja unfair, dass einer Frau die Hand ausrutschen darf und einem Mann nicht oder?  Viele sehen das ja so.


Das ist ja wieder so ein Paradoxon: Fraunrechtlerrinnen schreien Gleichberechtigung und Gleichwertigkeit, aber wehe, sie sollen für sowas wie ein Mann "bestraft" werden -.- ...


----------



## sight011 (30. Januar 2009)

Tschuldige(<-- Das folgende wird nicht jedem gefallen), aber diese Frauenrechtlerinnen wollen einfach nur alles an sich reißen, weil sie wahrscheinlich nicht so hübsch sind und nie genossen haben, von einem wahren Gentleman 
behandelt zu werden wie eine Göttin des Glücks!

Warum wollen Frauen denn sonst totale "Gleichberechtigung", ich kann verstehen das Frauen ein gleiches Gehalt bekommen wollen (was zum Teil ja nicht selbstverständlich ist) und das sie nicht von Männern behandelt werden wollen wie von irgendwelchen Wilden, die ihnen keine Rechte zu schreiben, wie es vielelicht in Russland oder anderen Ländern vielleicht der Fall ist, wo den Frauen ja zum teil noch wirklich weniger Rechte eingeräumt werden.

*Aber* ich würde eine Frau niemals schlagen, sie respektlos behandeln, ihr erzählen wollen das ich was besseres bin als Sie

 Ok das letzte nehm ich zurück! 

Tschuldige *Ernstigkeitsmodus hat sich von selber abgestellt*


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab da ne ganz einfache Ansicht:
Mann = Mensch
Frau = Mensch
Problem gelöst ^^, Fremde und meine Freunde behandle ich ja auch nicht schei*ße.




Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie ja unfair, dass einer Frau die Hand ausrutschen darf und einem Mann nicht oder?  *Viele sehen das ja so.*


In gewisser Weise hat das auch in dem Fall seinen Sinn, denn Frauen sind ja in der Regel - das ist jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint - anatomisch weniger stabil gebaut.


----------



## Alleno (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Freut mich, dass hier schon weiterdiskutiert wurde 

Zu dem Thema Gleichberechtigung:

Also, ich denke nicht, dass ALLE Frauen, die dafür sind, fett hässlich und gefrustet sind. Das mal vorweg . 

Ich erinnere mich noch an meinen Sportunterricht oder Basketballzeiten. Ich weiß, wie es mich total angekotzt hat, dass ich immer eine Sonderstellung bekommen habe. Weil Mädchen ja anatomisch gesehen schwächer sind. Klar, nett gemeint, aber wenn eine Frau genau die selbe Anzahl sprinten möchte, wie die Männer, dann sollte man sie auch lassen oder?! Bei sowas war ich schon immer ehrgeizig.

Diese Gleichberechtigungsdebatte hatte aber auf jeden Fall sein Gutes, jedoch mehr in der Vergangenheit. Irgendeiner von euch hatte das bereits geschrieben. Ich finde es vorallem da angebracht, wo wirklich noch eine Ungleichheit besteht, wie bei den Löhnen oder in Ländern, wo eine Frau nichts wert ist. Über viele Dinge muss man auch nicht diskutieren, denke ich und die meisten Männer sehen das auch ein. Ich weiß garnicht so recht, um welche Gleichberechtigung jetzt noch gekämpft wird. Weiß das jemand? Auch wenn ich mir vielleicht ins eigene Fleisch schneide, aber mir fällt oft auf, dass in manchen Bereichen, die Männer zukurz kommen.


----------



## hammet (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn es 2 Jobs gibt, in einem werden die Männer bevorzugt in dem anderen die Frauen. Sind dann beide gleichberechtigt?


----------



## Alleno (30. Januar 2009)

Sorry, muss jetzt leider mal nen Doppepost machen  hatte was vergessen....

Ich steig bei euch noch nicht ganz durch. 
Wie ist denn jetzt die Antwort dieser Frau: 
Wurde sie in euren Augen geschlagen oder ist das so ne Art Vorstufe, die man in euren Augen noch entschuldigen könnte? 
Und glaubt ihr, dass wenn ein Kerl diese Grenze schon einmal überschritten hat, dass er das nie wieder machen würde oder eher so nach dem Motto" einmal Schläger immer Schläger"? 

Zu dem Thema Männer schlagen:
Naja man kann das schon aus dem Gesichtspunkt sehen, dass der Mann anatomisch gesehen stärker ist, nur denke ich da auch an andere Dinge. 
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich eine in die Fresse bekomme (sorry, für den Ausdruck), klar dann tut das weh, aber die Schmerzen wären mir da irgendwie egal. Für mich wären die seelischen Schmerzen viel viel stärker und schlimmer. Deswegen denke ich auch bei einem Mann, dass es eigentlich sehr demütigend sein muss, wenn seine Freundin/Frau ihn schlägt. Wo ist denn da der Respekt voreinander?

Ich geb zu, ich wollte meinem damaligem Freund auch schon mal eine scheuern, jedoch glaub ich, dass es eher ein streicheln wurde. Ich hätte ihm nicht vollekanne eine ballern können (fragt mich bitte nicht, ob ich das jetzt bereue ). Ich bin eher eine Person, die jemanden mit Worten fertig machen kann. Leider manchmal etwas zu extrem. Ob man jeden Menschen soweit bringen kann, dass er einem eine runterhaut?


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß garnicht so recht, um welche Gleichberechtigung jetzt noch gekämpft wird. Weiß das jemand?


Z.B. ein Streit, innerhalb von Frauenrechtlerinen:





> Die von vielen Feministen, unter anderen auch Alice Schwarzer, vertretene negative Haltung gegenüber der Pornografie wird zum Teil auch innerhalb der Bewegung kritisiert. So hat sich als Gegenbewegung der sogenannte Sex-positive feminism gebildet, welche der Sexualität und auch der Pornografie aufgeschlossener gegenüber tritt und diese als Bereicherung für Frauen und Männer betrachtet.


Quelle Wikipedia.de

Vieleicht sollten wir hier klar Stellen, dass du von Gleichberechtigung der Frauen redest, oder? 

Also wenn aus Affekt gehandelt wird, aber gleich darauf Reuhe kommt, ist das für mich zu entschuldigen. Aber im deinem geschilderten Fall kommt darauf ja gleich eine "Rechtfertigung", das ist wieder sau schlecht.
Schwieriges Thema, war noch nicht in der Situation, das mich eine Frau geschlagen hat oder umgekehrt.



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Ob man jeden Menschen soweit bringen kann, dass er einem eine runterhaut?


Yap, je schwacher der Geist, desto einfacher.


----------



## Alleno (30. Januar 2009)

Naja zu dem Thema mit der Pornografie hab ich auch so meine Meinung. Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mir noch nie eins angesehen hab oder das niemals machen würde. (Die meisten Pornos sind einfach nur schlecht und billig. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, machen mich Lesbenpornos mehr an, als dieses rein und raus getue - und nein, ich bin keine Lesbe). 

Ich finds lächerlich, wenn Männer (oder auch Frauen) das übertreiben mit den Pornos. Ich kanns auch nicht ab, wenn man sich in ner Beziehung heimlich sowas ansieht. Wieso kann man nicht zusammen damit Spaß haben oder drauf verzichten und viel besseres haben?! 

Wenns Frauen gibt, die gern nen Porno drehen und nicht dazu gezwungen werden oder finanziell dazu gezwungen sind, ist das deren Sachen und man sollte es ihnen nicht verbieten. Ich denke aber auch, dass viele durch diese Pornos nen falschen Eindruck bekommen.


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2009)

Das war ja nur ein Beispiel, wie das heutzutage bei manchen Feministinnen so abgeht. Ich hab da auch schon einen noch besseren Fall gehört, wo solche Extremistinen es ja als Unterdrückung durch die Männer ansahen, das Frauen sich die Beine rasieren. Dann müsste es ja auch unterdrückend sein, wenn der Ehemann zu seiner Ehefrau sagt: "Schatz, würdest du dein Haar heute bitte offen tragen, so siehst du viel hübscher aus"


----------



## Alleno (30. Januar 2009)

Oh Gott  das Recht mich zu rasieren, würde ich mir aber niemals nehmen lassen 



Zu eben nochmal kurz was:

Schwierige Situation, das stimmt Matze. 

Verliebte versuchen ja eh alles irgendwie schön zu reden oder zu entschuldigen. Wenn jemand schon einmal seine Grenze überschritten hat, dann wird es beim 2ten Mal vielleicht schon schneller dazu kommen...

War man in so ner Situation noch nie, dann sieht man das ganze warscheinlich knallhart, aber wenn es dann soweit ist, dann steht man da und weiß garnichts mehr.
Auch ihr sagt im Grunde, das man eine Frau nicht schlägt, aber dann kommen doch wieder diese Abstufungen. . . hab das selbe Problem, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das richtig ist ...


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Oh Gott  das Recht mich zu rasieren, würde ich mir aber niemals nehmen lassen


Aber alleine dass du das willst, ist eine Folge der Unterdrückung der Männer (so argumentieren die, aber machen sich selber gern hübsche Frisuren ^^)



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Auch ihr sagt im Grunde, das man eine Frau nicht schlägt, aber dann kommen doch wieder diese Abstufungen


Was heißt Abstufungen? Ich wusste nicht genau ob deine Aussage heißen sollte - wollte schlagen - hat geschlagen - hat ohne Absicht eine Menge kinetischer Energie auf den Rücken abgegeben.

Und ja, Frauen schlägt man nicht und eher schlage ich dicke Glastüren ein.


----------



## Alleno (30. Januar 2009)

Naja Männerpflege ist dann wohl auch eine Unterdrückung der Frauen was :suspekt:

Mit Abstufungen meinte ich, dass du gesagt hast,  dass es nachdem man "geschlagen" wurde, darauf ankommt, ob jemand Reue zeigt oder ob es ausm Affekt geschieht. 
Ich finde, dass sind dann schon wieder Ausnahmen, die man da macht. Ist ja nicht so, als würde man sagen, niemals schlagen, egal wie e die Reaktion ist und Reue bringt da auch nichts mehr. Verstehste wie ich mein?


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Naja Männerpflege ist dann wohl auch eine Unterdrückung der Frauen was :suspekt:


Jaha! Jetzt hast doch doch bestimmt ein schlechtes Gewissen ;-]

Geschlagen ist geschlagen! Ich meinte die sofortige Abstempelung als Wiederholungstäter.


----------



## Alleno (30. Januar 2009)

Neee im Gegenteil, die Unterdrückung ist noch nicht perfekt! Viel zu viele Männer machen das nämlich nicht 


Das nenn ich doch mal ne Aussage:
Geschlagen ist geschlagen! Wiederholungstäter naja...weiß man nie...aber die Angst ist halt da und es liegt auch recht nah. 

Wir Frauen brauchen mal so klare Aussagen...weißte doch 


So, ich geh jetzt meine überschüssigen Energien im Fitnessstudio abtrainieren...wünsche euch schon einmal ein schönes WE!


----------



## sight011 (30. Januar 2009)

Man man das war ja mal n Thema!  Alleno sag der PErson sie sol ldie Finger vonsolchen Leuten lassen oder du wenn du von dir hier sprichst! 

So sollte keine Frau behandelt werden! und noch weniger muss Sie sich sowas gefallen lassen! 

mfg ansonsten wünsche Ich euch auch ein schönes Wochenende euer Sightolomatic


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Wir Frauen brauchen mal so klare Aussagen...weißte doch


Aber selber keine klaren Ausagen verwenden wolln... 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Alleno sag der PErson sie sol ldie Finger vonsolchen Leuten lassen oder du wenn du von dir hier sprichst!


Boa! Wie viel hast du schon gesoffen? ;-]  ^^


----------



## Alleno (30. Januar 2009)

So, wieder zurück! Hat mal wieder seeeehr gut getan ...

Matze, wenn ich eine eindeutige Meinung zu nem Thema habe, dann kann ich auch klare Aussagen treffen Nur hatte/hab ich es bei dem Thema ja nicht wirklich, sondern bin eher verwirrt.

Danke sight, ich werds ihr sagen 
weiß nicht genau was du damit meinst "sie sollte lieber die Finger von solchen Kerlen lassen"?!
Ich denke nicht, dass man sowas vorher jemanden ansieht, vorallem nicht wenn jemand eher sensibel und eher etwas verweichlicht ist... mit sowas rechnet ja keiner! 
Ich glaube, dass ich jetzt etwas sensibler mit dem Thema umgehen werde! Hab mir da vorher nieso dolle Gedanken drum gemacht.


----------



## sight011 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich geh ja schon davon aus das duvon dir selbst sprichst! Also habe ich nix gesoffen!


----------



## Matze (2. Februar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*

Moin

@sight
Ich meinte nicht deine Aussage, sondern ... na ja, sagen wir den Schreibstil ;-]


----------



## sight011 (2. Februar 2009)

Mir egal! -Mir ist jetzt sowieso alles egal!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen -.-
Immer diese Grippe... Damn


----------



## Matze (2. Februar 2009)

@sight
Was ist denn los? 

@Wiesel
Dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung.


----------



## sight011 (2. Februar 2009)

Nix! -Von Bedeutung-

Moin Wiesel, krank oder wie?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (2. Februar 2009)

JO, bei meinem Bruder angesteckt.


----------



## sight011 (2. Februar 2009)

dann schau mal in die Werkstatt!


----------



## Alleno (2. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen....


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Hab ein bißchen was zu tun, deswegen weiß ich nicht ob ich heute noch hier reinschauen kann. Viel Schpass!

Tüs.


----------



## sight011 (2. Februar 2009)

Ex guck mal in die Werkstatt ich will so viele Verbesserungsvorschläge wie nur möglich! :-(


----------



## Alleno (3. Februar 2009)

Tagchen!

Nanu, noch keiner hier gewesen?


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*
Mal wieder Leben in die Bude bringen.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2009)

Zu Befehl, Meister!


----------



## Alleno (5. Februar 2009)

Morgen 

mich trennen nurnoch ein paar Stunden von meiner mündlichen Prüfung. Danach endlich kein Lernen mehr. Muss jetzt auch gleich los... man bin ich aufgeregt!
Drückt mir die Daumen

Sonst alles klar bei euch?

Lieben Gruss Alleno


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2009)

Hau kräftig rein, bei deiner Prüfung. Ja, alles klar. Nur ein bißchen müde, aber das ist ja Standard.

Ich warte jetzt eigentlich darauf das sight auftaucht und etwas über die "mündliche"  Prüfung sagt. :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2009)

@Alleno
Viel Glück... über welches Thema gehts eigentlich
Schließe mich Ex1tus an, Standartmüdigkeit -.-

@Ex
Notfalls müssen wir die Interpretation übernehmen ^^


----------



## Alleno (5. Februar 2009)

ich übergehe das jetzt einfach mal und frage NICHT nach 

danke danke....
in meiner mündlichen Prüfung geht es um die Schwarze Pädagogik. Veranstaltung Erziehungswissenschaftliche Grundlagen sogesehen

Hab auch kaum geschlafen. Wenns hoch kommt vielleicht 3 oder 4 Stunden. Dafür verfalle ich morgen dann in eine Winterpause bzw Tiefschlafphase 

wünsche euch einen schönen Donnerstag! 
Achja Motivation für heute: Bald ist Wochenendeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sight011 (5. Februar 2009)

Morgen  Hab ich mündliche Prüfung gehört! 


EDIT: Da bin ich natürlich zur Stelle!


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2009)

Hehe und schon ist er da.

@Ex
Kennst du dich ein bischen mit JSP aus?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2009)

@ Matze: Ich bin schon froh das ich mich ein bißchen in HTML auskenne .


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2009)

Nicht so wild. Ich muss mich mit JSP Zwecks meiner Abschlussarbeit auseinandersetzten. Allerdings versteh ich nicht so ganz, was genau diese Taglibs sind. Na ja, ich mach das ja auch erst 2 Tage ^^


----------



## sight011 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsch natürlich auch alles gute!  Wollte ich nur nochmal dranhängen!


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2009)

Hey Ex, kennst du dich mit Omega-Treibern aus?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2009)

Hab ne nVidia. Nachdem meine 9800Pro Probleme hatte und dann irgendwann einfach abgeraucht ist, hab ich mir erstmal keine ATI mehr gekauft....Um auf deine Frage: Nein.

Der wird doch sowieso nicht mehr weiterentwickelt oder?


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hab ne nVidia. Nachdem meine 9800Pro Probleme hatte und dann irgendwann einfach abgeraucht ist, hab ich mir erstmal keine ATI mehr


Die sind doch auch für nVidia


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nein


Schade...


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Der wird doch sowieso nicht mehr weiterentwickelt oder?


Meine Ati 9600 entwickelt sich auch nicht weiter ^^

Bin nämlich grad dabei, das Omegadingens mal auszuprobieren, allerdings hab ich da ein flaues Gefühl im Magen -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Die sind doch auch für nVidia


Achso, falsch informiert.



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Bin nämlich grad dabei, das Omegadingens mal auszuprobieren, allerdings hab ich da ein flaues Gefühl im Magen -.-



Ich ändere meine Graka-Treiber immer erst wenn irgendein Spiel nicht richtig funktioniert. Auch wenn wieder dieses tolle "15% schneller" BlaBla versprochen wird, hatte da nämlich schon mehrmals Probleme...


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2009)

Ich bin da aus dem selben Grund vorsichtig. Aber diesmal wechsle ich *meinen* Treiber, damit es bei nem *Freund* besser läuft :suspekt:

Hab meine Leute mal dazu bekommen mit mir onlie Warhammer 40K-Dawn of War: Dark Crusade zu zocken. Allerdings ist mein alter Staubfängerrechner das langsamste Glied in der Kette und wenns bei mir hängt, dann auch bei den anderen


----------



## Matze (5. Februar 2009)

Bin dann mal weg.

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*
Endspurt.

Weiß irgendjemand von euch, wie man ein JBuilder Projekt in Eclipse importiert?


----------



## sight011 (6. Februar 2009)

Morgen Freunde der Sonne!! 

@ Matze Klar! 

@ Alleno na wie is gelaufen?

@ All Boahhhhh das wird ein Monströs-Geiles-Wochenende!! 

mfg euer Sightolomatic


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze Klar!


Na dann kannst es mir ja erklähren 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ All Boahhhhh das wird ein Monströs-Geiles-Wochenende!!


Warum?


----------



## sight011 (6. Februar 2009)

Weil ich mich von nem Kollegen, mit nem vollen Auto an Homies nach Bremen fahren lasse! (ich löse mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ein) - dort treffen wir auf 3 alte Kollegen vom Gym und 2 Arbetiskoleginnen die bringen jeweils auch noch 2 Mädels mit.

Dann gehen wir erst ins Loft Bierchen trinken und anschließend ist der Besuch in nem Club angesagt! Wir haben noch von dem einen Geburtstag von meinem Kollegen 2 Flaschen Havanna Club und eine Flasche Moskovskaya! Und somit denk ich mal das der Abend nicht so verkehrt werden kann!!  

Hehe Was steht bei euch so an?

EDIT: Klar erklär ich dir! Willst auch noch wissen wie Sonnen entstehen!?


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hehe Was steht bei euch so an?


Heute: Weiß noch nicht
Morgen: Kartentunier und Abends bin ich auf ner Gala
Sonntag: Weiß noch nicht, aber Abends mit Homies chillen


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Klar erklär ich dir! Willst auch noch wissen wie Sonnen entstehen!?


Große Gaswolke im All, die sich auf Grund der eigenen Schwerkraft zusammenzog. In der Mitte verdichten sich die Gasteilchen, was einen gewaltigen Anstieg von Druck und Hitze zur folge hat. Diese Hitze muss nur noch so weit gehen, dass eine Kernfusion statt finden kann und voila nach mehreren Millionen Jahren hat man eine Sonne 
Und jetzt erklähr mir, wie ich ganz einfach eine JBuilderprojekt in Eclipse importiere.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2009)

Heute hat meine kleine Schwester Geburtstag (die bekommt unter anderem einen schönen Ausdruck vom "Dingsda" )....Aber danach werd ich noch irgendwo hingehen, ka. Der Rest vom WE ist noch nicht durchgeplant....


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

Ein Plan für das Wochenende hab ich schon: Diesmal keine Disco ^^


----------



## sight011 (6. Februar 2009)

> Große Gaswolke im All, die sich auf Grund der eigenen Schwerkraft zusammenzog. In der Mitte verdichten sich die Gasteilchen, was einen gewaltigen Anstieg von Druck und Hitze zur folge hat. Diese Hitze muss nur noch so weit gehen, dass eine Kernfusion statt finden kann und voila nach mehreren Millionen Jahren hat man eine Sonne
> Und jetzt erklähr mir, wie ich ganz einfach eine JBuilderprojekt in Eclipse importiere.



Hab dich ja nich gefragt wie Sonnen entstehen  Das weiß ich selber! 

Was für ne Gala deine eigene?


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was für ne Gala deine eigene?


Aber natürlich.
Zu meiner Unterhaltung sind alle Königs- und Fürstenhäuser des schönen Franken eingeladen mit mir gedigen das Wochenende zu frönen. Und am Sonntag gelüstet es mich dann danach, ein Staatsbanket auszurufen. ;-)


----------



## sight011 (6. Februar 2009)

Hehe sauber sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht! Doch ich zieh lieber mit dem Studentenpöbel los!  Die wissen wie man richtig feiert! 

Und Ex wie alt ist deine sChwester? Was schenkste ihr?


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Doch ich zieh lieber mit dem Studentenpöbel los!  Die wissen wie man richtig feiert!


Weiß ich auch... und hab ich die letzten paar Monate bewiesen. Mal ein ruhigeres Wochenende ist doch auch was feines (notwendiges) zwischendrinn ^^.


----------



## Alleno (6. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen alle miteinander! 

Bevors für euch WE heißt, wollt ich nochmal herkommen...alle fit?


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

Alles bestens.
Wie war denn deine Prüfung? Alles so gekommen, wie du wolltest?


----------



## sight011 (6. Februar 2009)

> Alles so gekommen, wie du wolltest?



Matzee

Ne aber mal ernst wie war dei Mündliche Prüfung ganz im ernst! mfg


----------



## sight011 (6. Februar 2009)

Alter ein Doppelpost zurecht : 

Wir feiern uns heir in der Agentur weg!! xDxDxD

Mein Chef hat sich nen Fake-Studivz-Account angelegt!

Alter den hat er mit nem Kollegen im Jahr 2007 angelegt, das Foto is ne Frau!! Und er hat egrade den Account zum erstenmal seit der ZEit wieder auf gemacht mi9t 1000 Freundeseinladungen NAcrichten und Kommentaren auf der Pinnwand!! Alter xDxDxDxD

Er schreibt egrade über Plauderkasten mit denen! Haha


----------



## Alleno (6. Februar 2009)

Tja sight, so ist das Leben als Frau  

Oh man, ist ja voll süß von euch, dass ihr daran gedacht habt und nachfragt, aber ich bin voll enttäuscht über das Ergebnis


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

@sight
Ihr habt nichts zu tun, oder? ^^
Ach ja, les dir mal deinen dritten Satz durch


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

@Alleno
Warum?
Waren die Prüfer unfair? Los sight, wir müssen paar Prügel verteilen gehen ;-)


----------



## sight011 (6. Februar 2009)

Das werden die nicht überleben! Brauchst du die noch Alleno?

Ja als Frau ist das glaube ich ganz schön krass! --> Da war so n "Afro-Amerikaner" der sie angeschrieben hat (meinen Chef) udn meinte er hätte ein Ding von "x" Maßen, mein chef so aus verarsche mach mal n Foto und schick mal! xD

Wir haben die Telenumemr von einer aus dem Office angegeben und haben auf einmal voll den SChrei gehört! xDxDxDxDxDxDxDxD -Sorry Stumpf aber ich kann nich mehr vor lachen! xDxDxD

@ A natürlich haben wir dran gedacht!


----------



## Alleno (6. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß, jeder beschwert sich immer über seine Prüfer, aber es war wirklich sehr unfair!
ich glaube, es liegt an meiner Art. Bin nicht son Mädel, was die ganze Zeit rumgrinzt und sich einen abschleimt. Wenn ich aufgerget bin und konzentriert bin, gucke ich halt ernst und da bekommt man meist Minuspunkte(vorallem bei Pädagogen). 
Ich hatte auf jede Frage eine Antwort parat; konnte Bezüge zur Gegenwart herstellen und habe nie mal ne lange Sorechpause genehmigt. Er hat auch andauernt genickt und gesagt JA, das stimmt, sehe ich genauso. Als ich fertig war, dachte ich echt: boah das war voll gut, also wenn ich jetzt keine gute Note bekomme, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Ja und dann meinte er. Sie haben mit einer 3,3 bestanden. Sie haben zu wenig geredet. Ihre Gliederung war auch nicht gut, etwas kurz. Dazu muss man sagen, dass ich die Gliederung extra 2 mal mit ihm durchgegangen bin und er noch zu mir meinte, ich müsse sie vor der Prüfung kürzen. Voll die Verarsche echt! Bin stinksauer


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

@sight
Zum Thema kaputtlachen: Letzten Sonntag hatte ich vor lachen hyperventiliert  ^^

@Alleno
Vieleicht war er ja  der Sprecher für alle Prüfer und die meisten waren der Meinung, das es zu kurz war 
Ansonnsten brauchen wir jetzt bitte die GPS-Daten ihre Aufenthaltsorte ;-]
sight, mach schon mal das Batmobil klar ;-)


----------



## Alleno (6. Februar 2009)

Nein, die anderen hatten nichts zu sagen. Die haben nur mitgeschrieben was ich gesagt hab, mehr nicht. Außerdem KANN  es garnicht zu kurz gewesen sein, weil wir alle nur ne halbe Stunde Prüfung hatten und ich genau ne halbe Stunde gesprochen habe. Ausser wenn er mal ne Frage gestellt hat. Also total unlogisch. Hätte ich ihm den Mund verbieten sollen, damit ich noch mehr sagen kann oder wie?!

Bestanden ist ja eiegntlich gut, aber das reißt meinen tollen Schnitt so runter  
Naja muss meine Hausarbeit halt voll GEIL werden!


----------



## sight011 (6. Februar 2009)

In Hausabreit sind Frauen immer voll gut!  Is auch voll geil dabei zu zu schauen! 

@ Matze ich bin abflug bereit! in -1 Stunde! Ich hör heuir schon die Golden Eye Musik!

Was war denn so lustig echt hyperventiliert?

Alleno Was hast denn ejtzt für nen Schnitt?

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und Ex wie alt ist deine sChwester? Was schenkste ihr?



Anfangszeit der Pubertät . Schau mal in den Showroom. Hab ich gemacht um meine Fähigkeiten zu üben und was für meine Schwester zu haben....und dann dazu halt noch bißchen Klimbim...Süßigkeiten usw.


----------



## Alleno (6. Februar 2009)

@ sight: 

Gut, dass es bei mir NICHT um Hausarbeit machen, sondern Hausarbeit schreiben geht  

Du schaust Frauen also gern bei der Hausarbeit zu  Du Pascha! Trotzdem schönes geiles Wochenende wünsche ich Dir!

zu deiner Frage: Ich hab vorher jede Prüfung mit 1,3 abgeschnitten. Also hab ich quasi auch nen Schnitt von 1,3 gehabt. Die 3,3 ärgert mich jetzt natürlich, nur habe ich gerade bemerkt, dass ich dadurch immernoch im 1er Bereich bin . 
Ich weiß, ich klinge grad wie son Oberstreber 


Matze und ALLEN Anderen wünsche ich natürlich auch ein tolles Wochenende!


----------



## sight011 (8. Februar 2009)

> @ sight:
> 
> Gut, dass es bei mir NICHT um Hausarbeit machen, sondern Hausarbeit schreiben geht




@ Streber  Ahso ich dachte nur 


Boah Wochenende war wieder so n Ding, naja morgen erstmal noch nen Tag Urlaub! *träller* und gleich noch ein Gitarren-REcording. Was gin bei euch sonst so? 

euer sight


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Februar 2009)

Alter, is mir langweilig! Seit freitag wieder erkältet... das ganze we nichts anderes gemacht als geschlafen oder gesessen  Es regt so auf. Freitag noch krank durch die schule gequält, heute gings leider noch nicht... öööööde -.-


----------



## Matze (9. Februar 2009)

Und das wärend der Fachingszeit  das ist böse


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Ich mach mir irgendwie nich so viel aus Fasching...


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Februar 2009)

Fasching is hier oben auch nich so dolle verbreitet ^^ also mich störts herzlich wenig  Aber dieses We hätte ich dann doch gerne wahr genommen ^^ Aber naja....

Hattet ihr n besseres We


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Februar 2009)

Joar, ging in Ordnung. Freitag ne kleine Kneipentour gemacht und dann mit meinem Bruder noch bei ein paar Freundinnen vorbeigeguggt und bei denen einen ekligen Film angeschaut (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside) Ich steh ja auf Splatter, aber eher in die Evil Dead, Planet Terror Richtung, nicht so eklige Psychosche.iße .


----------



## Matze (9. Februar 2009)

Man muss ja nicht auf Fasching stehen. Faching ist für mich in erster Linie ein Synonym für - Zeit mit vielen Partys .


----------



## sight011 (9. Februar 2009)

Für michist Fasching etwas, was man i nder Grundschule gefeiert hat, aber das ist ja auchin den Bundesländern veschieden und ich denke das im Ruhrpott das nochmal eine ganze Ecke anders gefeiert wird 


ICh hab heute Urlaub und chill gerade im Bett rum! BEi dem Sche**** Wetterbin ich froh dasich heute nich raus musste!

Boah Artifical oder sonst wer kennt sichhier niemand mit C++ aus und schreibt mir mal n neues Primitive-Object!   mfg.


EDIT: Seit wan nhat das Forum eigentlich einen Newsletter?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Februar 2009)

Naja sagen wirs so... Bei mir ist Köln direkt um die Ecke, also wird hier schon Party gemacht


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Februar 2009)

Sight, was willste mit einem neuen Grundobjekt? Sind doch alle da die man brauch ...


----------



## sight011 (9. Februar 2009)

Im Prinzip schon, doch wären zum Teil noch ein paar Funktionen wünschenswert! ;-]

Edit ein Array wäre Klasse wo man den Winkel Einstellen könnte --> Sprich nicht zwingend 360°


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Februar 2009)

Was denn für welche?


----------



## sight011 (9. Februar 2009)

siehe oben! Bin am überlegen ob das nich mit ner "Align to Spline" Funktion auch klappen würde ;-]


----------



## ArtificialPro (9. Februar 2009)

Nimm trotzdem ein Array und lösche die unnötigen Objekte... ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen. Wir sind ja alle da, da können wir auch hier schreiben....


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2009)

@ Artifical Werde ich wohl machen damit werde ich glaube ich einiges an Performance wieder rausholen können!! 

Wie geht es dem Rest - Ich war gestern bei meienr besten freundin und hab mir mit ihrer Freundin und 2 Kollegen ne Flasche WEin reingezogen!  War Nice!*


----------



## Matze (10. Februar 2009)

Haste Recht Ex, ich kann mich ja auch hier über Eclipse auskotzen -.-

@sight
Frei nach Blumentopf: "Du willst kotzen, dann besauf die mit Wein! Schei*ß egal aber hau doch mal reih-reih-reihn!"


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Das wird schon, Kleiner ^^.

Ich glaub ich nehm mir diese Woche einfach mal einen Tag Urlaub...Einfach mal schön ausschlafen...


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich steh auch mehr auf the clipse

http://www.myspace.com/clipse


----------



## Matze (10. Februar 2009)

Kann es sein, dass die GMX-Seite grade ein paar Probleme macht?


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2009)

Bei mir geht sie ganz normal!


----------



## Matze (10. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, jetzt t sie wieder ... das kann ja nur ein Tag werden -.-


----------



## sight011 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was heute noch auf einen zukommt! Muss nachher erstmal nen Kunden anrufen!


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Von mir verlangen Kunden schon wieder unmögliche Sachen... Bzw., es ist schon zu lösen, aber eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## Matze (10. Februar 2009)

Jaja, so ist das. Die wollen immer alles fertig, am besten gleich Gestern mit Lösungen von morgen zu Preisen einer Zukunft ohne Geld.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Februar 2009)

Ja, das geht eigentlich bei dem Kunden. Der ist nur nie zufrieden...Photoshop ist zwar mächtig, aber zaubern kann man damit leider nicht...

Naja, es gibt eine Lösung, aber da müssen sie sich noch ein großes bißchen gedulden...


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Good Morning tutoooooorails.de!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*
T - 3,5 h bis zur Halbzeit.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

Huhu. 

Tuto-rails?:suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Tuto-rails?


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Also ist das mit dem Tutorials-Zug jetzt geklährt? ^^


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Joah scheint fast so!!


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Doppelpost! Was sagt ihr zu meinem Vorhang siehe c4d Forum!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Siehts schon ganz ordentlich aus, etwas dunkel, aber gut.


----------



## Alleno (11. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen guten Morgen & hoffe, dass es euch gut geht?!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Morgen? Nach 12? 
Alles klar soweit


----------



## Alleno (11. Februar 2009)

Matze, du weißt doch: SEMESTERFERIEN


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Hätte ja sein können, das ein Meteor in deine Wohnung eingeschlage ist, du von Terroristen aka Schäuble gefangen genommen wurdest oder dir ganz einfach langweilig ist


----------



## Alleno (11. Februar 2009)

hmhm momentan wünschte ich, dass hier mehr Action passiert  irgendwie Ebbe!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Mach ein Lagerfeuer im Haus. Mit etwas Glück haste dann bald genug Action


----------



## Alleno (11. Februar 2009)

ausgebrannt fühle ich mich auch so schon...da brauche ich kein Feuer!
Sonst noch Vorschläge


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr schon gehört das SChäubles Internet-Seite gehackt wurde! 

Lauf einmal nackt durch die Stadt!  Dann geht Action! -


----------



## Alleno (11. Februar 2009)

Hey sight,

hab ich schon, aber danke! :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

@sight
Das mit Schäubles Seite weiß ich bereits

@Alleno
Was? Das mit Schäuble oder mit dem nackt durch die Stadt laufen?


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Haha! echt Alleno war das aber das ganze hat sie gelangweilt!  StäublesSeite war ein Klacks!*


----------



## Alleno (11. Februar 2009)

Die Frage ist, WAS von beidem traut ihr mir eher zu  ?!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist, WAS von beidem traut ihr mir eher zu  ?!



Ja.

*10Zeichenauffüll"


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Das eine genau so wie das andere!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Hmmm, also warscheinlich hast du in einem brennenden Auto in der Luft über einem Meer aus Feuer eine Rolle ausgeführt, dabei nackt per izibizi-mini-netbook-palm Schübles Webseite mit einem 1992-Unix-Konsolenbrowser gehackt wärend du vor einer Explosion erfasst wurdest.... andererseits würdest du dich dann nicht über zu wenig Action bewschweren ...


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hmmm, also warscheinlich hast du in einem brennenden Auto in der Luft über einem Meer aus Feuer eine Rolle ausgeführt, dabei nackt per izibizi-mini-netbook-palm Schübles Webseite mit einem 1992-Unix-Konsolenbrowser gehackt wärend du vor einer Explosion erfasst wurdest.... andererseits würdest du dich dann nicht über zu wenig Action bewschweren ...



Während sie von mehreren Maschinengewehren beschossen wurde und versucht hat mit einem Zahnstocher eine Mandarine zu schälen. Und ihre Socken hat sie noch gestopft.


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Während sie von mehreren Maschinengewehren beschossen wurde und versucht hat mit einem Zahnstocher eine Mandarine zu schälen. Und ihre Socken hat sie noch gestopft.



Und das alles, obwohl durch eine vorausgegangenen Folterung ihr grade  2 Kilo Crash-Eis in der Unterhose/Tanga schmelzen, neben ihr grade ein Meteorit in größe des Mondes einschlägt, ein Tsunami über sie hereinbricht, ein Orkan Kühe nach ihr schmeißt und aus dem Autoradio krazig "Cherry, cherry Lady" erklingt


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> und aus dem Autoradio krazig "Cherry, cherry Lady" erklingt



Jetzt übertreibs mal nicht! Das geht zu weit.


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Und danch ist sie nackt nur mit gestopften Socken beklêidet eine Mandarine essend durch die Stadt mit debn Armen in der Luft!


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

> AW: Langeweile
> Zitat:
> Zitat von Matze Beitrag anzeigen
> und aus dem Autoradio krazig "Cherry, cherry Lady" erklingt
> Jetzt übertreibs mal nicht! Das geht zu weit.




Hehe, aber echt!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Oh, tut mir leid, ich wollte es nur mit dem Letzten Geschinis unrealistisch erscheinen lassen :-(


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Jetzt bin ich schon ein bisschen sauer*! ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

Lassen wir das doch unter den Schnee fallen. Tisch drüber und ein Schwamm von gestern....

Hahaha....köstlich :suspekt:.


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Bist du heute betrunken?!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn es so ist, dann soll er immer ne halbe Flasche Vodka trinken, bevor er hier postet ^^


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Hehe, jop - und was abgeben!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Nein Dank. Kein Alkohol außerhalb von Feiertagen oder We's


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Hehe sondern nur Crack!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Nö. Geist und Verstand sind doch heutzutage die einzigsten Rückzugsgebiete, die will ich dann schon unter Kontrolle haben


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

Och, solche Regeln gibts bei mir net . Hab daheim auch einen Kasten stehen und trink da auch gern mal eins zum Abendessen (oder wie gestern: als Abendessen ). Ist aber auch nicht immer so....Aber im Moment bin ich nicht betrunken...


----------



## Alleno (11. Februar 2009)

Oh man Leute, ihr seid echt zu geil 
Habe gerade versucht das alles zu erfüllen und naja hier bin ich wieder!


----------



## Matze (11. Februar 2009)

Dabei kamen wir noch gar nicht auf die Landung des Autos zu sprechen ...
^^ 
Und wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2009)

Jetzt bin ich auch mal gespannt!


----------



## Alleno (11. Februar 2009)

ich drücke es mal so aus: das Crush-Eis ist geschmolzen  ...


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen, allerseits.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Das Morgen kann ich mal so abstempeln -.-


----------



## sight011 (12. Februar 2009)

Moin @ M why? Man man haste ne depri Phase?


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

@sight
Nein, aber ich hab so krumm und verdreht geschlafen, dass man sich am nächsten Tag einfach gerädert fühlen muss


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2009)

Manche Leute sind schon komisch drauf 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/334562-lichteffekt.html


----------



## hammet (12. Februar 2009)

Schöne Grüße aus der Schule, auch wenn sie leicht demotivierend ist


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Uhh, hammet ist auch mal wieder da 
Was ist denn so demotivierend?


----------



## hammet (12. Februar 2009)

2. Woche Berufsschule (gefühlte 6) und in den 2 Wochen genau 3 Stunden reine Arbeitszeit. Der Rest besteht aus Pausen, langweilen und sonstigem.
Demotivierend ist auch, dass der Tag noch bis 16 Uhr dauert und nächste Woche die nächste Berufsschulwoche folgt. Aber sonst ist alles in ordnung und bei euch?


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Ich muss mich in Eclipse einarbeiten und meinem Chef und meinem Ausbilder dann sagen, wie was geht. Das interreassante:
- Einfache Möglichkeit JBuilder-Projekte nach Eclipse zu importieren (Problem: Eine einfache Möglickeit gibt es nicht)
- CVS in Eclipse (Hab noch nie mit CVS zu tun gehabt)
- Verwenden von JavaDOC in Eclipse (Hatte ich auch noch nie mit zu tun und keinen Plan wie ich wo und was anfangen soll)
- Lösung finden, das bei einem Projektwechsel nur di eKlassen des jeweiligen Projektes angezeigt werden (Dafür gibts keine Lösung)
Also mir ist nicht langweilig


----------



## hammet (12. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss mich in Eclipse einarbeiten und meinem Chef und meinem Ausbilder dann sagen, wie was geht. Das interreassante:
> - Einfache Möglichkeit JBuilder-Projekte nach Eclipse zu importieren (Problem: Eine einfache Möglickeit gibt es nicht)
> - CVS in Eclipse (Hab noch nie mit CVS zu tun gehabt)
> - Verwenden von JavaDOC in Eclipse (Hatte ich auch noch nie mit zu tun und keinen Plan wie ich wo und was anfangen soll)
> ...



1. JBuilder export des Projektes als jar und dann Import in Eclipse?
2. CVS Repository Ansicht :I)
3. JavaDoc selbst geschrieben oder nur die Beschriebung der Sun-Klassen?
4. Wie meinen?


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

1. Muss ich versuchen. Bisher hab ich immer Ein Projekt mit gleichem Namen angelegt und gewählt  "Create Project from existing source"
3. Selbst schreiben
4. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...te-klassen-bei-projektwechsel-schliessen.html


----------



## hammet (12. Februar 2009)

Schreib dir doch ein EclipsePlugin


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin froh, dass ich grade mal endlich mit den ganzen Ansichten klar komme . Was mir jetzt mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist, dass ich bisher keine gute Einführung in JavaDOC gefunden habe


----------



## hammet (12. Februar 2009)

Ist JavaDoc denn Eclipsespezifisch? Ich dachte das wäre von Sun standardisiert.
Aber was willst du denn da genau machen?


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Es hieß nur, ich soll ihnen dann erklähren können, wie man in Eclipse solche Dokus der Projekte wie die JavaAPI herausbekommt


----------



## hammet (12. Februar 2009)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/javadoc/faq/index.html#usingHead


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Natürlich! Auf die einfachste Möglichkeit bin ich nicht gekommen: Auf Entwicklerhomepage nachgucken -.- *selbstgeisel*. Danke hammet


----------



## sight011 (12. Februar 2009)

Hey Hammet! Irgendwie siehste heute anders aus!


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Wie du darauf wieder kommst !? 
^^


----------



## hammet (12. Februar 2009)

Ja ich war beim Friseur. Sieht aber ganz gut aus finde ich.


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Scheinbar ist beim Haarefärben etwas ins Auge gekommen, die sind ganz rot ^^


----------



## Alleno (12. Februar 2009)

Huhuuuuuu! 

(mehr fällt mit grad nicht ein-unkreativ bin)


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Hmm... wie wäre es mit:
"Ich grüße euch Krieger des Alltags. Ich gesuche euch, an dieser edlen runde teilhaben zu dürfen und mich in Eurem glanze zu erleuchten"
Sowas in etwa wäre doch gut ^^
Bin dann mal bei Tisch.


----------



## Alleno (12. Februar 2009)

Matze, dafür bist du doch schon da  

guten Hunger! 
Ich bin mal eben duschen....


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Matze, dafür bist du doch schon da


Ich kann doch nicht alles für dich machen


----------



## Alleno (12. Februar 2009)

warum eigentlich nicht Matze


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Was ist, wenn ich zum Beispiel mal im Urlaub bin


----------



## Alleno (12. Februar 2009)

Also entweder geht das mit dem Urlaub ab jetzt nicht mehr, oder ich muss mit in Urlaub


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Und was hab ich von der ganzen Sache ;-]
Ist das ne Symbiose oder ist das ne parasitäre Sache?


----------



## Alleno (12. Februar 2009)

Symbiose lieber Matze  
ich bin doch kein Parasit


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Februar 2009)

Und was gibts du Matze dafür? Freude und Heiterkeit? Platonische Liebe?


----------



## Matze (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn du das sagst... 
@Ex
NEIN, die Frage lautet wohl eher, was ICH davon habe 


Ich bin dann mal weg...
*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Alleno (13. Februar 2009)

Mir fällt grad auf, dass heute Freitag der 13te ist 

wünsche euch nen schönen letzten Arbeitstag für diese Woche  schreiben uns bestimmt später (kommt drauf an, wann ich einschlafen konnte)

Gute Nacht
Alleno


----------



## hammet (13. Februar 2009)

Guten morgen!! 

Schneits bei euch auch so @ Matze?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Es schneit bei uns, aber es hält sich in Grenzen. Kollegen von weiter weg sind aber fast alle zu spät gekommen...Bei denen schneit es richtig .

Guten Morgen BTW.


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Schneits bei euch auch so @ Matze?


Lass mich es so ausrücken: Teilweise konnte ich deutlich sehen, dass ich auf manchen Straßenteilen für heute der erste war


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2009)

*Langeweile*

Dann wohnst du nicht in Hamburg


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Hmm, jetzt wo du es sagst fällt es mir auch auf


----------



## hammet (13. Februar 2009)

Was nicht in Hamburg? Nein!

Naja so richtig stark schneit es nicht (hört grade wieder auf), aber es schneit halt shcon 2 Tage durch


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Inzwischen schein hier ziemlich stark die Sonne. Na ja, wird trozdem ein kalter Heimweg heute nacht


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Bist du heute in BBG unterwegs? Ich bin es nämlich...


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Nö, bin bei ner Freundin auf ner Party.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Jawoll... 

Mein Bruder hat wieder einfach Leute zu mir eingeladen und denen gesagt das sie bei mir übernachten können usw. und mir erst gestern erzählt das er es gemacht hat...sinngemäß zitiert: "Du stehst in der Befehlskette knapp über den Tieren, da hast du zu machen was ich sag." Jetzt wird er der einzige Gast der nichts zu trinken von mir bekommt .


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Na dann lass dir mal einen schönen Racheplan gegen ihn einfallen ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Hatte ich da nicht schonmal was mit einem Alkoholikeräffchen? Achnee, das war das mit dem Liebespaar auseinanderbringen... Ich glaub mein Racheplan ist ganz unkreativ das ich ihn den ganzen Abend ärgere . Ich kenn ihn, irgendwann geht es ihm übelst auf die Nüßchen.

Ich bin ein kleines Nüßchen, yeah!
Du bist ein kleines Nüßchen, yeah!


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Dann viel Glück 
Drückt mir schon mal für später die Daumen, da muss ich einen Vortrag über Eclipse halten.

btw.: Es heißt "taubes" Nüschen


----------



## hammet (13. Februar 2009)

Hahahaha wieso eigentlich Eclipse? Wollt ihr umsteigen oder wie?
Also nicht dass ich Eclipse nicht schätzen würde


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Yo, wir steigen um. Und bevor alle alles nachlesen müssen solls ich allen erklähren.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dann viel Glück
> Drückt mir schon mal für später die Daumen, da muss ich einen Vortrag über Eclipse halten.



Dann hau mal rein.


Matze hat gesagt.:


> btw.: Es heißt "taubes" Nüschen


Achja stimmt. Ich muss mir das mal wieder angucken. Spongebob ist allgemein epic.


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Was soll den epic überhaupt bedeuten?


----------



## hammet (13. Februar 2009)

epic = best Mögliche Qualität, episch halt


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Achso, jedem das seine ^^.
Was machst du eigentlich Wochenende hammet, hast dich noch gar nicht dazu geäußert.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Matze, willste dich nicht auf der Mitgliederkarte eintragen?


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Hab irgendwie kein Verlangen danach...


----------



## hammet (13. Februar 2009)

Willkommen in der Welt der vollkommenen Überwachung


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Wem sagst du das ... -.-


----------



## hammet (13. Februar 2009)

Allen deutschen Neugeborenen  ;-]


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Die wird es bald nicht mehr geben. Denn wenn die ganzen KiPo-Debatten so weitergehen, dann ist es bald Kindesmisshandlung ein minderjähriges Kind durch weibliche Geschlechtsteile zu gebären. Kaiserschnitt ist auch Tabu, denn die Mediziner würden ja das kleine nackt sehen und das Neugeborene würde seelische Schäden nehmen. Und Ultraschallaufnahmen... das sind ja KiPo-Fotos 

Ich bin schon informiert


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Aber euren Wohnort im Profil eintragen -.-

Deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben:


			
				Ex1tus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir wäre es eigentlich recht, wenn die Karte nur für Mitglieder verfügbar wäre. Oder man als Nichtangemeldeter die Namen nicht sieht...


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber euren Wohnort im Profil eintragen -.-


Wenns dich tröstet, ich bereuhe es immernoch


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2009)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/berlin/aktuell/2 009/02/12/kadewe-raub/zwei-diebe-sind-ge fasst.html

heftig die kenn ich


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Der Link für mich nur auf ne Indexseite und der gesammte Link (ja Leerzeichen raus) zeigt eine weiße Seite-.-


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2009)

ist es jetzt besser:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/02/11/kadewe-einbruch-taeter/sind-gefasst.html


?

das is auch krass:

http://de.news.yahoo.com/17/20090213/twl-tumulte-bei-urteilsspruch-562a590.html

Man man das gibt hier denke ich mal wieder genug Gesprächsstoff biszum Fierabend!


----------



## Alleno (13. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,


sight, was kennst du bloss für Leute


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2009)

Hr Hr! Kein Plan ich kenn die ja nich richtig, n Kollege von mir hat nen Kumpel von denen aufs Maul gehauen, weil der ihm zuerst ne Kopfnuss ohne Grund gegeben hat

... und seit dem Grüßen die mich immer ganz freundlich  


EDIT: Jetzt wohl nich mehr!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Auf dem ersten Bild des Bildartikels schaut es aus als wären sie Ninjas...


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2009)

Ja stimmt Ex finde ich auch ;-)

hier Ex du bist doch auch im Gestaltungsbereich! Schau dir mal das schwarz der Anzüge genauer an! ;-]


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

? Sehen irgedwie ziemlich gestellt/amPcErstellt aus 
Und ist das auf dem Bild echtes Schwarz? Also #000000?
Wie bitte weißt du, dass das diejenigen sind, die du kennst?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Ist auch am PC erstellt (was man auch sieht). Schaut euch auch mal die Hand an.... Zweitens, wer sollte denn diese Bilder aufgenommen haben? Überwachungskamera? Die würde ganz schön komisch rumhängen... Und Zeugen gibt es ja laut dem "Bericht" keine. 





> Die Einbrecher hinterließen kaum Spuren


Also auch keiner der ein Foto gemacht haben könnte. 

Aber meiner Meinung nach sieht man das ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach sieht man das ziemlich schnell.


Ja, deshalb dachte ich anfangs, das soll ein Witz sein


----------



## hammet (13. Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch ein Tool mit dem Datenbankdiagramme zeichnen und daraus dann die Create-Statements bekommt?


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2009)

Nö, klingt aber intressant. Sowas würde ich auch gerne haben ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Februar 2009)

Was sind Create Statements?


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2009)

Weil da die Namen stehen und mir ne Bekannte das geschickt hat! 

Aber voll schlecht so Bild leser glauben bestimmt krass, das sind die Bilder von dem Raub!  

Ok ich hab Feierabend ich sag es mal mit Matzes Worten Peace Out Freunde der Sonne!


----------



## Alleno (13. Februar 2009)

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes WE


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Da Wochenende war ganz i. O. obwohl ich nicht genug Schlaf bekommen hab.


----------



## Matze (16. Februar 2009)

Schlaf? Was mag das sein? Ich hörte Gerüchte, von Tagen an dem ich selbst geschlafen haben soll... das sind aber Relikte einer längst vergangenen Zeit, sprich von vor dem Wochenende -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Februar 2009)

Relikte vergangener Zeit, anzusiedeln zwischen der Entdeckung des Feuers und der Erfindung des Rades .


----------



## Matze (16. Februar 2009)

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Ich bin damn müde


----------



## sight011 (16. Februar 2009)

Ich bin voll eingespannt ! Liebe Leutz ich hab das Gefühl hier, ich bin ganz wichtig!


----------



## Matze (16. Februar 2009)

Ähhh, könntest du den Satzt nocheinmal neu formulieren? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher was der aussagen soll ^^


----------



## Alleno (16. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen!

Na das nenn ich mal nen tollen Satz zu Beginn der Woche 
"ich hab das Gefühl, ich bin ganz wichtig" 

Auf die Schulter klopf! 

Achja, ich scheine übrigends auch wichtig zu sein ...
ganz unerwartet habe ich von mehreren Unbekannten was zum Valentinstag bekommen - damit habe ich nicht gerechnet ...um ehrlich zu sein, weiß ich auch immernoch nicht, wer das war 

ohh mist, ich hab das böse Wort Valentinstag gesagt 
Naja seid 2 Jahren endlich mal wieder ein entspannten glücklichen Valentinstag gehabt


----------



## sight011 (16. Februar 2009)

Aber nich so wichtig 

Was haste denn bekommen, Fräulein?


----------



## Alleno (16. Februar 2009)

Hör mal. wie kannst du mir sagen, dass ich nicht so wichtig bin wie du 

1. Valentine: Rote Rose mit geheimer Nachricht 
2. Valentine: Bedrucktes Sportshirt + Blumen
3.Valentine: nen Welnessgutschein mit verschiedenenen Angeboten


tja und bis jetzt keine Ahnung bei welchen Herren ich mich bedanken muss


----------



## Matze (16. Februar 2009)

So, zurück vom Serverumbau.

@Alleno
Abwarten, wenn sich keiner melden würde, wären diejenigen ja ziemlich dämlich ^^


----------



## sight011 (16. Februar 2009)

1 tens 


2 tens tjahaa das Phantom hat dir das geschenkt! Wer könnte es denn sein?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (16. Februar 2009)

Guuuten Tag die Damen und Herren


----------



## sight011 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Vinwiesel!


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mich am Valentinstag ein bißchen betrunken, weil da ja ein Kumpel von mir Geburtstag hatte. Seine Freundin, normalerweise die die ihn heimschleppen muss, war um 2 total am Ende und musste heimgefahren werden....

Ok, alleno hat mysteriöse Geschenke bekommen. Matze hat anscheinend gefeiert, sight höchstwahrscheinlich auch  und Wysäl...mhhh ka, erzähl mal.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (16. Februar 2009)

Was bei mir passiert ist? Öhm kA... morgen letzter Tag vor einer Woche Party und heute ne 2 in Deutsch bekommen.


----------



## sight011 (16. Februar 2009)

Sauber ne 2 in Deutsch ist doch Prall!*


----------



## Matze (16. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Matze hat anscheinend gefeiert


Wie kommst du darauf ... was hat mich verraten


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich nichts, ich hab mich ganz auf meine Intuition verlassen.


----------



## Matze (16. Februar 2009)

Achso, gut gemacht Herr Psychologe.
Hehe, war schon ein tolles Wochenende und das nächste wird ultra!


----------



## sight011 (16. Februar 2009)

*Langeweile*



> sight höchstwahrscheinlich auch




... Sight hat  ...


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Morgen ... *schnarch*


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Bitte? Achso, ja, morgen.... *augenwiederzufall*

Ich glaub ich nehm mir diese Woche mal einen Tag Urlaub und schlaf mal richtig aus.


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Ich nehme mir nächsten Montag frei, so hab ich vieleicht eine Chance, das kommende Wochenende zu verdauen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Gefährlich...da kommt man immer in die Versuchung auch Sonntag noch was zu machen und man ist Dienstag dann umso zerstörter. Lieber mal mitten in der Woche, wo nix los ist....


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Das Problem ist, es IST am Sonntag was geplant... ein 18. Geburtstag -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Dann nehm dir Dienstag auch noch .


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Mal schaun, lieber noch bischen Urlaub sparen


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Ach, das hab ich mir letztes Jahr auch gedacht und hatte dann noch 10 Tage im Herbst übrig (von meinen stolzen 20).... und da hat es mir nicht wirklich soviel ausgemacht zu arbeiten, wie an manchen anderen Tagen im Frühling/Sommer, hab dann aber trotzdem ein paar Urlaubstage im Herbst genommen, die ich im Endeffekt vergammelt hab. Obwohl ich da keine Erholung gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Gutes Argument, aber dann warte ich doch lieber bis zum Sommer


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Das stimmt. 

Mal eine kleine Threadstatistik: TOP10

```
Matze 	3.091
Ex1tus 	1.761
MiMi 	1.149
hammet 	893
keks1984 	789
sight011 	699
Alleno 	619
nesk 	412
Gewürzwiesel 	347
Thodin 	308
```


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Wie hast du das rausgekriegt? Ich konnte bisher nur meinen eigenen "Score" nachsehen.
Haha, aber interessant das mal zu sehen ^^


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

Moin moin! Sight auf neuen Erkundungstouren der Medialen-Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Im Kontrollzentrum oder im Forum auf die Zahl der geposteten Beiträge klicken...
Wenn wir uns noch ein bißchen anstrengen, dann machen wir die Hälfte des Threads aus .


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Moin moin! Sight auf neuen Erkundungstouren der Medialen-Möglichkeiten!


Soll heißen, du suchst das Pornoregal, stimmts ;-]
^^^^^^
Tja, dass kommt davon immer so biegbare Aussagen in den Raum zu werfen ;-)



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn wir uns noch ein bißchen anstrengen, dann machen wir die Hälfte des Threads aus .


Wenn du nur uns zwei meinst, dann gehört aber noch einiges dazu.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du nur uns zwei meinst, dann gehört aber noch einiges dazu.



Hab noch sight dazugezählt, weil ich gesehen hab das er jetzt online ist und ich mir gedacht hab das er gleich was postet....Erkundungstouren...aha^^
Mich würde auch mal interessieren wieviel Speicherplatz dieser Thread verbraucht...


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Na ja, nicht ganz so heldenhaft wie die drei Musketiere, aber besser als nichts ^^
Wer frägt den dmin


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Ich schau heute mal in den Chat und frag den Herrn Wsl.

Wieso nicht ganz so heldenhaft? Was wir hier schon für Abenteuer bestritten haben . Zwar oft gegeneinander, aber auch miteinander (Delfine, Sekten, Superbösewichter, usw.)


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte mich nur in Bescheidenheit üben. Natürlich sind wir die ÜBERHELDEN des Alltags. Sogar Steine beten uns schon an. Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass mir jeder Stein, an dem ich vorbeilief zu Füßen lag ;-)


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

> Soll heißen, du suchst das Pornoregal, stimmts



Was sonst 

Man man, ich check es nicht, ich hab ständig hier im Forum das Gefühl, das ich mit den Leuten anecke?!"


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Liegt wahrscheinlich an deiner direkten Art, aber ich hab dich lieb^^


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Ach sight, du weißt doch, dass die Großen der Geschichte teilweise mit der ganzen Welt angeeckt sind  ... oder soll ich Mark mal fragen, ob er noch böse auf die ist


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen Ex, sight, Matze & an alle anderen

Zur Statistik: Also dafür, dass ich noch garnicht so lange dabei bin, bin ich aber echt gut!

@Sight: Das meinst du nur


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

Danke @ Ex 

@ Matze Ich finde es nur übel weil so steh ich doch jetzt da als ob ich hier nur poste um irgendwie die Leute beschäftigen zu wollen!?  Warum sollte ich so etwas machen? 

Ich bin gerade an einem Projekt dran, wo unser Chef uns mal wieder erst ne Woche vorher bescheid sagt das wir dies und das und das un das erstellen und fertig amchen sollen! Wir müssen uns jetzt natürlich übelst sputen! Und wer bekommt den Druck von allen Seiten!! -Könnt ihr euch ja ausmalen 

... ich finde es nur so übel!  Ich meine ich hab e den Druck vom Chef und bin 1000 fach Dankbar das mir geholfen wird und jetzt kommt mir das so vor als würde mir hier unterstellt werden das ich hier irgendnen Schwachsinn schreibe. 

Falls du das liest trotzdem nochmal 100000 Dank! mfg


EDIT: @ Alleno Hab das jetzt schon öfter gehört, bzw. es kam mir so vor! 

EDIT2: @ Matze  





> Ach sight, du weißt doch, dass die Großen der Geschichte teilweise mit der ganzen Welt angeeckt sind


 das ist ein wenig beruhigend Ich find es aber einfach nur ärgerlich!


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

@sight
Ich finde du musst dir nicht alzu viele Gedanken darum machen, schließlich hilfst du ja auch vielen, die hier eine Frage haben.

@Alleno
Moin moin.


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

@ Matze Puh, ich hoffe! Ich brauch öfters halt Hilfe in dem Bereich, das Forum ist doch dafür konzipiert worden das User - Usern helfen.?


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

@Sight: 
Meinst du wirklich, dass du so rüberkommst? 
Hmhmhm falls es Dich tröstet, kann ich dir sagen, dass meine Aufgabe hier definitiv NUR darin besteht mich selber zu beschäftigen und indirekt damit andere auch. Ich hab von dem ganzen Kram hier garkeine Ahnung und bin trotzdem weiterhin hier angemeldet. Manchmal ist das ganz schön peinlich, aber was solls. Ist es denn nicht egal weswegen man hier ist?! 

Ich denke mal deine Laune bzw. Gedanken sind grad so krass, wegen dem Stress und der schlechten Laune, die du abbekommst...

achja und zu deiner Frage: Natürlich ist man hier, damit man Fragen beantwortet bekommt (außer ich vielleicht hehe). Ich find das ganz normal. Das ist doch Sinn und Zweck, dass man sich austauscht. Außerdem Jungs, ihr habt nicht nur schon Fragen beantwortet, gestellt und geholfen, sondern habt ihr auch schon dafür gesorgt, dass Leute hier angemeldet bleiben, besser drauf sind etc. Das ist doch was oder


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

> Ich denke mal deine Laune bzw. Gedanken sind grad so krass, wegen dem Stress und der schlechten Laune, die du abbekommst...



Könnte gut sein! 

Is ja auch nich der einzige Stress 

Wenn Mark mich kennen würde und + meine momentane Umstände dazu --> Dann hätte er es vielelicht auch anderes formuliert! Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

Was fürn Mark denn? Hier bei tutorials? Hmhm wäre wohl jetzt blöd zu fragen, was er gesagt hat. 

Ich hatte hier auch schon mit ein paar Leuten meine Probs (wir beide ja auch sight) und ich weiß auch, dass mich wohl der ein oder andere nicht leiden kann. Am Anfang hats mich gestört und jetzt Piep egal. Kann ich nicht ändern. Hier komm man halt ab und an auch anders rüber und wird missverstanden. Wenn man mich dann z.B persönlich trifft, weiß man auch, dass mehr dahinter steckt. Wer einen nur hierdrauf reduziert ist doch nicht ganz dicht.


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Das ist halt das dumme an der "geschriebenen Komunikation": Aussagen können anders ankommen, als gewollt aufgrund der fehlenden Mimik, Gestik und der Tonlage. Tja, und wenn man persönlich dem anderen Gesprächspartner wenig bekannt ist, kann schon mal sowas passieren. Keep ya head up sight


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage:
Wo kann ich ne Handynummer im Internet eintragen lassen, ohne dass man das auf mich zurück verfolgen kann  ist sowas möglich? 
Ich stelle mir das ungefair so vor, dass man bei nem bestimmten Schlagwort direkt die Nummer findet :suspekt:

P.S: Nur zur Info: Das ist nicht für mich    aber interessieren würde es mich auch mal hrhr


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Außerdem ist es ja auch nicht so schlimm.... NomadSoul hat mir vor einiger Zeit mal eine schlechte Bewertung gegeben, weil ihm eine Antwort die ich gegeben hatte nicht gepasst hat. Jetzt hab ich mich schon öfters toll mit ihm im Chat unterhalten...



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Hab mal ne Frage:
> Wo kann ich ne Handynummer im Internet eintragen lassen, ohne dass man das auf mich zurück verfolgen kann  ist sowas möglich?
> Ich stelle mir das ungefair so vor, dass man bei nem bestimmten Schlagwort direkt die Nummer findet :suspekt:



Siehe dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google-Bombe
Das "Experiment Kohlkopf" in den Beispielen wurde übrigens von Tutorials.de Leuten durchgeführt .


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

> Das ist halt das dumme an der "geschriebenen Komunikation": Aussagen können anders ankommen, als gewollt aufgrund der fehlenden Mimik, Gestik und der Tonlage. Tja, und wenn man persönlich dem anderen Gesprächspartner wenig bekannt ist, kann schon mal sowas passieren.



Jo da hast du vollkommen recht!



> (wir beide ja auch sight)


 Auhahaua hatten wir?!  Ich war wohl zu oft betrunken in letzter Zeit! -  Sag mal per pn was du meinst! 

... Tjaja, nichts is so wie es früher war, kann einem echt den letzten Nerv rauben so ne Trennung, früher is mir alles am  vorbeigegangen, aber jetzt regt mich jede Kleinigkeit auf, bestimmt meinte das Mark echt nich so, aber es kommt mir momentan alles einfach anders vor, mich regen Sachen auf, auf die hätte ich früher gar nich reagiert, ich mach wahrscheinlich gerade aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten!...


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

@Alleno
Was hast du vor

@sight
Ich kenne das


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

@ AllenoKlingt für mich irgendwie nach ... ne!? 

@ Matze und Ex da bin ich ja beruhigt ...


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

Dann las uns einfach aus dem Elefanten wieder ne Mücke machen UND DANN holen wir alles was gegen Mücken helfen soll 

@sight:
Najaaa so dolle wars jetzt nicht, aber schreib dir ne Pn. Was meinst du mit"klingt nach..."? Wie gesagt, es ist nicht für mich....(@Matze)


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Wie gesagt, es ist nicht für mich....



Die "Ein-Freund-will-das-wissen" Geschichte .
Ich weiß schon was sight meint .


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

Menno : (  kann ja auch nichts dafür, wenn das jetzt so rüberkommt, dass es mal wieder um mich geht.... ich zitiere einfach mal "ej ich schwöre" 

Achja falls "mein Ex" mal wieder mitliest: 
Keine Angst, es geht echt nicht um dich! 
Die Nummer muss ich ja eh nicht weitergeben, denn die steht ja schon seit Jahren überall im Internet verbreitet. :suspekt:

Übrigens: Rache zeigt doch nur, dass man noch Gefühle hat (auch wenns negative sind)UND genau deswegen geht es nicht um mich! Vielen Dank für das Interesse!


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

@sight
Ich hab jetzt mal eine Frage an dich: Wenn ich eine Soundkarte haben, die keinen Ausgang für Kopfhörer hat, sondern lediglich einen LineOut, kann ich dann dennoch irgendwie mit Kopfhöhrern hören?

@Alleno
Genau wie es deine Aussage zeigt 

@Ex
Haben die nicht inzwischen Mechanismen gegen Google-Bomben?


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

Das zum Thema anecken:

Danke für eure Hilfe 
Matze dein Spruch grade war unangebracht! Vielen Dank auch


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Das ganz Thema anecken hat sich doch eigentlich auf sight bezogen?!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Haben die nicht inzwischen Mechanismen gegen Google-Bomben?



Soweit ich weiß, haben sie es entschärft, aber nicht komplett beseitigen können.


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

Ja denk doch mal nach, wieso ich das jetzt gesagt hab....


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Kanns mir schon denken.
Sory, dachte nicht, dass diech das so stört -.-


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

> Die "Ein-Freund-will-das-wissen" Geschichte .
> Ich weiß schon was sight meint .



und ich weiß was ex meint! 

Och Mädels bringt mal wieder n bisschen Ruhe in den Laden, sind hier doch nich im Kindergarden!  *freestyle* 

Also ich kann gerade zum Glück nich an sie denken! Denn hier ist die Hölle los!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> und ich weiß was ex meint!



*zwinker-und-Hände-zu-Pistolen-form* *pewpewpew*



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich kann gerade zum Glück nich an sie denken! Denn hier ist die Hölle los!



Manchmal ist die Hölle garnet so schlecht .


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

Im Himmel kennt man sowieso gar keinen!


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

@ Jungs: Ich mags halt nicht, wenn man mir irgendwas unterstellt! Verständlich oder?!

Wer hat mein Sandkasten-Förmchen geklaut?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Februar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @ Jungs: Ich mags halt nicht, wenn man mir irgendwas unterstellt! Verständlich oder?!



Ich auch net, denn damit fühle ich mich angesprochen und ich hab hier nix dazu gesagt! ^^


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

Fuck entweder spinnt mein Flash oder ich weiß auch nic hhat jemand von euch schonmal buttons damit gebaut die AS beinhalten?


----------



## Alleno (17. Februar 2009)

Ex, dich meinte ich ja auch nicht...

naja egal jetzt...wünsche euch allen nen schönen Feierabend!


----------



## sight011 (17. Februar 2009)

Habe ich jetzt zwar, muss aber jetzt noch ein paar Dinge herausfinden, da übelster Zeitdruck auf unseren Schultern in der Agentur lastet.


----------



## Alleno (18. Februar 2009)

Wunderschönen guten Abend nochmal 

ich brauche uuuuuuuuuuuuunbedingt eure Hilfe! Ganz wichtig!

Ich benötige für meine Hausarbeit das Brandenburger Tor (bzw. ein/e Gebäude/Grafik, die als solches zu erkennen ist) jedoch mit 7 Säulen (eigentlich hat das Brandenburger Tor ja nur 6). In diesen Säulen will ich jeweils einen Punkt des deutschen Sozialstaats aufführen wie z.B. Krankenversicherung, Pflegeversicherunt etc.
Tja LEIDER finde ich so etwas überhaupt nicht im Internet und bin auch leider keine Grafikerin. Bin voll verzweifelt. Kann mir jemand helfen 

Liebe Grüße & eine gute Nacht 
wünscht euch eure Alleno


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen. Es ist zwar mit Sicherheit keine tolle Fotomontage, aber es dürfte schon ausreichen. Hab ja jetzt auch nicht ewig Zeit . (http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brandenburgertorblauestxx4.png)


----------



## sight011 (18. Februar 2009)

Finde ich nich schlecht! Ex  Boah hab ich ein Schwein das es tutorials.de gibt! :suspekt: Die Flash Leute haben mir das Leben gerettet!


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*

Klingt als sei alles wieder im Lot sight.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Februar 2009)

Aber anscheinend hat er immer noch einiges zu tun...


----------



## Alleno (18. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen 

@Ex: Auf jeden Fall schon einmal vielen vielen Dank, dass du dich überhaupt damit auseinander gesetzt hast. Sieht echt gut aus! 
Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass ich erstens nicht weiß, wie ich jetzt etwas in die Säulen hineinschreiben kann und zweitens weiß ich nicht, ob es nicht besser ist anstatt einer Fotomontage eine Art Schaubild zu nehmen. Schließlich muss eine Hausarbeit seriös wirken und ich glaube, dass wäre dem Dozenten zu viel Spielerei und unübersichtlich. Wißt ihr wie ich mein?  Tut mir leid, dass ich Anforderungen stelle, wobei ich keine Ahnung davon hab ...LEIDER!

@alle Anderen:
Hey, wie geht es euch? Gut geschlafen?
Achja auch ihr dürft mir helfen


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2009)

Keine Zeit! Muss Symantec auslöschen ...


----------



## Alleno (18. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte damit ja auch nicht SOFORT  nur falls es nicht zu viele Umstände macht...soll ja keiner seine richtige Arbeit vernachlässigen...
ein Versuch wars wert!


----------



## Alleno (18. Februar 2009)

Boah warum löschen die meinen Eintrag bei Stellenangebote (unentgeldlich) einfach so?


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe leider nur sehr bescheidene Grundlagenkenntnisse in Sachen Grafikbearbeitung.


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Februar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Auf jeden Fall schon einmal vielen vielen Dank, dass du dich überhaupt damit auseinander gesetzt hast. Sieht echt gut aus!
> Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass ich erstens nicht weiß, wie ich jetzt etwas in die Säulen hineinschreiben kann und zweitens weiß ich nicht, ob es nicht besser ist anstatt einer Fotomontage eine Art Schaubild zu nehmen. Schließlich muss eine Hausarbeit seriös wirken und ich glaube, dass wäre dem Dozenten zu viel Spielerei und unübersichtlich. Wißt ihr wie ich mein?  Tut mir leid, dass ich Anforderungen stelle, wobei ich keine Ahnung davon hab ...LEIDER!



Mmhh, wäre es da nicht das einfachste gewesen, du hättest dir ein Bild geholt, auf dem Papier die Konturen nachgezeichnet, nur halt mit 7 Säulen? Da muss man nur den Stift halten können und ein bißchen rumprobieren...

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2377/brandenburgertorblauestma6.png

edit: Achja, wsl hat gestern gesagt, das man pro Zeichen 1 Byte und pro Beitrag ca. 32 Byte rechnen kann, er kann nicht so einfach auslesen wie groß der Thread ist. Wer von euch zählt mal? 


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ...LEIDER!


Dann mach doch was dagegen .


----------



## sight011 (18. Februar 2009)

Das hat er, hab gerade mal Zeit, weil der Art-Director etwas vorbereiten muss, für "das" was ich gerade mache.  Was geht bei euch so? Viel zu tun eher nich so? Ex was amchst du eigentlich genau? Bist nicht auch im Medienbereich? --> Mit welchen Progs. arbeitest du vorrangig? Habt ihr coole Kunden, bist du voll eingespannt oder musst du eher smoothe Aufträge machen!?


EDIT: Ich zähl!!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ex was amchst du eigentlich genau? Bist nicht auch im Medienbereich? --> Mit welchen Progs. arbeitest du vorrangig? Habt ihr coole Kunden, bist du voll eingespannt oder musst du eher smoothe Aufträge machen!?


Ich bin bei einer Unterwäschfirma . Wir haben eine Eigenmarke und bieten Geschäftskunden an unsere Produkte unter ihrem Namen zu vertreiben, dazu machen wir ihnen auch die Verpackungen. D. h. ich muss viele, viele, viele Bilder bearbeiten, Verpackungen, Flyer, Schilder usw. erstellen. Vorrangig arbeite ich mit PS. Dazu kommt noch Illu und ID. Die heiligen drei Adobe-Könige . Bei den Kunden ist es wie woanders auch.... und ich bin ziemlich eingespannt (das ist manchmal cool, manchmal eher weniger)....


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Ich zähl!!


Das ist ein Wort!


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2009)

Also wenn man von der Durchschnittsgröße 32 ausgeht, dann hat dieser Thread eine Größe von 393888 Bytes. Das entspricht 384,65625 KBytes oder 0,37 MByte (gerundet).
Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Demnach könnte ich den gesammten Thread auf einer Diskett mitnehmen :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn man von der Durchschnittsgröße 32 ausgeht, dann hat dieser Thread eine Größe von 393 888 Bytes. Das entspricht 384,65625 KBytes oder 0,37 MByte (gerundet).
> Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Demnach könnte ich den gesammten Thread auf einer Diskett mitnehmen :suspekt:



Pro Zeichen noch ein Byte, wenn wir von einer Durchschnittssumme von 100 Zeichen pro Beitrag ausgehen, haben wir 1 624 788 Bytes...


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2009)

Achso war das gemeint. Trozdem nur knapp über 1,5 MByte


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Achso war das gemeint. Trozdem nur knapp über 1,5 MByte



Und Lesestoff für viele Stunden .


----------



## Matze (18. Februar 2009)

Aber länger als eine halbe Stunde dieses Gelaber zu lesen ist nicht grade einfach ^^


----------



## sight011 (18. Februar 2009)

Puhhh, Überstunden-Zeit!!

Unbezahlt natürlich 

Aber wer soll es sonst machen, wenn heir nur noch jemand dazu im Stande wäre Flash zu bedienen wäre ich jetzt zu Hause! 

Haha, die Penner!


----------



## Alleno (18. Februar 2009)

@Sight: Und, biste immernoch auf Arbeit und machst Überstunden?

@Ex: Hmmm ich glaub, wir missverstehen uns bzw. kann ich es vielleicht nicht gut erklären. In eine Hausarbeit kann ich nicht irgendein selbstgemaltes Bild einheften. Auch ein Foto ist in dem Falle zu unseriös. Ich hätte wie gesagt lieber ein Schaubild mit 7 Säulen, in denen ich etwas hineinschreiben kann und was eventuell dem Brandenburger Tor ähnelt gehabt.

Um mir das jetzt noch vor der Hausarbeit selbst beizubringen, ist es wohl etwas zu spät. Aber für die Zukunft ist das bestimmt ein Ziel hehe


Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Februar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Hmmm ich glaub, wir missverstehen uns bzw. kann ich es vielleicht nicht gut erklären. In eine Hausarbeit kann ich nicht irgendein selbstgemaltes Bild einheften. Auch ein Foto ist in dem Falle zu unseriös. Ich hätte wie gesagt lieber ein Schaubild mit 7 Säulen, in denen ich etwas hineinschreiben kann und was eventuell dem Brandenburger Tor ähnelt gehabt.



Kannst du mal ein Beispiel posten? Ich hab keine Ahnung was du meinst. Wenn du jemanden um was bittest, immer ganz genau beschreiben, denn jetzt kommt es mir so vor als hätte ich das für die Katz gemacht.....


----------



## sight011 (18. Februar 2009)

> @Sight: Und, biste immernoch auf Arbeit und machst Überstunden?



Jop, aber bin glaube ich gleich finished! 


EDIT: @ Ex nichts ist schlimmer als ein mieses Briefing!  -Vielleicht hat sie nicht damit gerechnet, etwas zu bekommen! Ich fand dein Werk sehr gut gelungen, -zugegebenermaßen zum reinschreiben ist wenig Platz!


----------



## Alleno (18. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich fand das Bild von Ex ja auch gut, aber darum geht´s ja nicht. 
Hab versucht mein bestes zu geben, was ne Beschreibung angeht - sorry -

Hab nur nen Link on eine Präsentation...1steSeite!
http://www.heinrich-vogel.de/sixcms/media.php/1523/Praesentation_BKF0704.ppt

Hoffe, das hilft!


----------



## smileyml (18. Februar 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Boah warum löschen die meinen Eintrag bei Stellenangebote (unentgeldlich) einfach so?



Der dafür dokumentierte Grund ist, das du dann bereits im Langeweile-Thread Hilfe erhalten hattest. So steht es da...also nicht böse sein 

Wurdest oder wirst du jetzt schon fachmännisch bedient?


----------



## Alleno (18. Februar 2009)

Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht ... 
naja wie du selber nachlesen kannst, hat sich das Thema für mich noch nicht erledigt..


----------



## smileyml (18. Februar 2009)

Brandenburger Tor hin, Brandenburger Tor her.
Ich würde dann eben mit Powerpoint oder wo du das Ding brauchst die 7 Säulen, sind ja dann doch nur Quader, malen und drüber dann entweder wieder ein Quader oder auch ein Dreieck malen.
Farbverläufe bitte ich zu vermeiden - das sieht selten gut aus 

Grüße Marco

PS: Aah, kein Powerpoint und druckbar sollte es sein.


----------



## Alleno (19. Februar 2009)

Soooo, dank Marco bin ich meinem Ziel schon deutlich näher gekommen  
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Matze (19. Februar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*
und guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen. Vielleicht bekomme ich heute einen halben Tag Urlaub...das wäre toll.


----------



## Matze (19. Februar 2009)

So knapp vor dem Wochenende lohnt es sich doch gar nicht mehr


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Februar 2009)

Doch, doch. Muss was erledigen. Und danach leg ich mich in die Heia . Und ich hab ihn jetzt bekommen...


----------



## Matze (19. Februar 2009)

Na dann, schlaf schön ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Februar 2009)

Das wird dann halt wunderbar. Jetzt noch ne Stunde. Noch schnell meine Sachen erledigen, damit mein Chef mich nicht flamed...


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2009)

Moinsen!


----------



## Matze (19. Februar 2009)

Der eine sagt "guten Morgen" und der andere bald wieder "gute Nacht" ^^


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2009)

Such gerade Sounds raus für meine Präsentation! Dank Chmee!


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Februar 2009)

. Wahrscheinlich schlaf ich dann ein paar Stunden, so bis 7 oder 8, dann lauf ich ein paar Stunden desorientiert durch die Wohnung um mich dann wieder hinzulegen . Zwar erholsam, aber dann hatte man vom Tag nix.


----------



## Matze (19. Februar 2009)

Dann doch lieber gleich einen ganzen Montag frei


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Februar 2009)

Also, machts mal gut, ich bin weg. ^^


----------



## Matze (19. Februar 2009)

Grüß das Traumland von mir, ich komm in 10-11 Stunden wieder ^^


----------



## sight011 (19. Februar 2009)

Von den Überstunden her könnt eich mir wohl moregn auch locker frei nehmen! 

Aber was erzähl ic heuch das ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

So, wieder da. Wider erwartens hat es nicht funktioniert. Aber wenigstens bin ich mal "früh" schlafen gegangen.

@sight: Ich hab auch noch ein paar Überstunden aufm Konto .


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Morgen.

So, ich darf jetzt einen neuen Monitor für einen Kunden suchen. Es soll ein 21 Zoll 4:3 Schmuckstück sein, was ich nicht ganz verstehe, da ich bishe viele 22, 23 Zoll mit 16:9 gesehen habe, die billiger waren :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

Der Kunde bekommt seinen Willen, vor allem wenn er beratungsresistent ist... Wie mir bei manchen Designs dann das Herz geblutet hat, aber der beratungsresistente Kunde bekommt seinen Willen...


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß was du meinst Ex.
Na ja, vieleicht verkaufe ich dem Kunden meinen 4:3 von zuhausen und kauf mir von dem Geld einen 16:9 ^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

Das wäre frech & intelligent. Naja, vielleicht hat er in der Computer Bild gelesen das die ganzen Computerprofis 4:3 Bildschirme nutzen...


----------



## sight011 (20. Februar 2009)

Moin, kann man mal was von dir sehen Ex?


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Das wäre frech & intelligent. Naja, vielleicht hat er in der Computer Bild gelesen das die ganzen Computerprofis 4:3 Bildschirme nutzen...


Warum das?
Und sei vorsichtig, die Zeitschrift trägt immernoch den Titel Bild.

Wäre zu geil, würde mein Chef da mitmachen. Dann würde ich neben einem neuen Monitor sogar noch bischen Geld für die dazu nötige neue Grafikkarte übrig haben 

Hier mal zwei Links, damit ihr seht was ich meine:
4:3 - http://www.snipprshop.de/nec-21-lcd2190uxp-bk-schwarz.html
16:9 - http://www3.avitos.com/shop/info.as...ge=/shop/catalog.asp&cnet_catid=&avalibility=


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Moin, kann man mal was von dir sehen Ex?


Was willste denn sehen? Meinen Adoniskörper ?



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Warum das?
> Und sei vorsichtig, die Zeitschrift trägt immernoch den Titel Bild.


Ich hätte wahrscheinich trotzdem einen Smiley dahintermachen sollen, anscheinend war nicht klar wie ich die Aussage gemeint hab...


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Tja Ex, aufgrund fehlender Mimic, Gestik und Sonnenscheins ist es manchmal nicht leicht, aus den Buchstaben den Ironischen Touch sofort herraus zu quetschen 

Haste mal die Links verglichen?


----------



## IcocaI (20. Februar 2009)

der preisunterschied ist echt der hammer


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Tja Ex, aufgrund fehlender Mimic, Gestik und Sonnenscheins ist es manchmal nicht leicht, aus den Buchstaben den Ironischen Touch sofort herraus zu quetschen


Ich weiß, ich hätte aber gedacht, das die Erwähnung der Computer Bild schon ausreicht ^^.


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Haste mal die Links verglichen?


Sind die auch von der Qualität ähnlich? Wenn ja, dann ist es wirklich sehr krass.


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Ich kann die Beiden ja nur anhand der technischen Daten vergleichen, aber da scheint echt der 16:9er die Nase vorne zu haben


----------



## IcocaI (20. Februar 2009)

also ich würd den 16:9 nehmen


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Darüber denke ich ernsthaft nach. Mal sehen, was die anderen im Blog dazu sagen ...


----------



## sight011 (20. Februar 2009)

> Was willste denn sehen? Meinen Adoniskörper ?



Ähhhhhh, ...Nein! 

Zeig mal Deisgns von dir! Oder euch gibt es  doch bestimmt auch im Internet (euch = Firma)

@ Matze Will er de3nn auch unbedingt Röhre


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze Will er de3nn auch unbedingt Röhre


Sie. Keine Ahnung, Frauen halt. Aber warscheinlich will sie einen, weil man genau diese nur noch sehr schwer auftreiben kann.


----------



## sight011 (20. Februar 2009)

Hehe, dann ist *Sie* wirklich eine Frau! Sie will eine herausforderung ... 


und sie sucht sich einen Mann aus der das dann für sie erledigt


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Willst du die ernste Antwort oder soll ich mitspielen? ^^


----------



## IcocaI (20. Februar 2009)

ach des ne frau XD ... stell ihr doch die daten gegenüber und den preis dann noch dick und fett daneben ... du musst ihr dann natürlich dazu auch noch etwas sagen


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

Die Daten? Nene, behaupte einfach 16:9 sind günstiger, weil sie mehr hergestellt werden und zeige ihr die Preise, sonst ist sie doch überfordert. 

Die Blogsektion spinnt heute ein wenig rum, oder?


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Ich höre da doch lieber mehr auf meinen Chef. Der sagt, sie ist die Sekretärin vom Boss in der Firma, in der sie arbeitet, also soll sie kriegen was sie will (wohl ne zicke).

@Ex
Stimmt, irgendwas passt heute nicht ganz mit den Blogs, hab dazu schon etwas in den Bug-Thread geschrieben.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

So blöd wie sich der Spruch auch anhört: Der Kunde ist König.

Ich wollte nämlich vorhin hier antworten, aber dann hab ich gemerkt das der Eintrag ziemlich lang geworden ist und sich auch als Blogeintrag eignet....


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

> Der Kunde ist König, der Boss ist der Gott,
> wer Rastet der Rostet, wer Rostet ist Schrott


(frei nach Dendeman)


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

> Der Kunde ist König, der Boss ist der Gott,



Hehe, wie wahr. Der Dendemeier ist halt einfach klasse .


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Seit der Woche höre ich seine Alben (also auch die Eins,Zwo) wider durchgehend 

Aber anderes Thema: Was schenkt man ner guten Freundin auf den 18. Geburtstag?


----------



## sight011 (20. Februar 2009)

Dendemeier  

So noch 3 min und dann is Feierabend! Heute Abend bejkomm ich noch Besuch von eienr Lady davor bekomm ich meine neue Jacke!  Scheint ein gutes Wochenende zu werden und morgen noch ne Flasche Wein trinken mit meiner besten Freundin und ihrer Freudnin die was von mir will, mal schauen mal schauen!

Wünsch euch auf jedenfall was! 

Machtz juddi bis nächste Woche an Alle! *


----------



## sight011 (20. Februar 2009)

Schuhe!   Parfum von einem edlen Designer - wäre der etwas ernstere Vorschlag ! 

P.S.: Geil hab seit heute Kontaktlinsen! Man man, da erschließen sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten! (Bevor es jemadn denkt nein ich hab davor nie eine Brille getragen! )


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

@sight
Schon wieder ne neue Jacke? Haste da einen Fetisch? 
Parfum dachte ich mir auch schon, aber ich weiß nicht. Und wie ist der unerste? ^^

Was bedeuten eigentlich die Links da unten unter "LinkBacks"


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @sight
> Schon wieder ne neue Jacke? Haste da einen Fetisch?



Ich glaube ja. Der arbeitet auch nur damit er sich Jacken kaufen kann. Sonst lebt er eigtl. auf der Straße und von Almosen usw. .



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und wie ist der unerste? ^^


Schuhe.


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Nenene, Schue solln die schon gefälligst selber klar machen


----------



## Matze (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich sag dann mal tschüss bis Dienstag, musst mir den Montag ja (aus persönlichen Sicherheitsgründen ^^) freinehmen.

*PeaZz out!*


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Februar 2009)

Viel Spaß. Ich muss noch ein paar Überstunden schieben, weil ich Idiot was vergessen habe zu machen...selbst schuld. Damn.


----------



## sight011 (21. Februar 2009)

> Was bedeuten eigentlich die Links da unten unter "LinkBacks"



Linkbacks?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen, Helden des Wochenendes!


----------



## sight011 (23. Februar 2009)

> Guten Morgen, Helden des Wochenendes!



Hehe, Ich sag mal so dafür das ich Sonntag den ganzen Tag durch geschlafen habe, bin ich jeden Tag am Wochenende mit ner anderen Frau aufgewacht ;-)


----------



## hammet (23. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hehe, Ich sag mal so dafür das ich Sonntag den ganzen Tag durch geschlafen habe, bin ich jeden Tag am Wochenende mit ner anderen Frau aufgewacht ;-)



So muss es sein! Gz, aller!


----------



## sight011 (23. Februar 2009)

Joah, war nich schlecht so! 

Hab aber imemrnoch ein wenig Schmacht wegen meienr Ex, muss ich ja echt zugeben ... aber nich mehr so schlimm


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hab aber imemrnoch ein wenig Schmacht wegen meienr Ex, muss ich ja echt zugeben ... aber nich mehr so schlimm



Das ist ganz normal...in ein paar Wochen biste drüber!


----------



## sight011 (23. Februar 2009)

Das isvoll zum k*****, wenn ich dasmal sagen darf!


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Februar 2009)

Gude!

Klar darfste das sagen .


----------



## hammet (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute


----------



## sight011 (24. Februar 2009)

Moin, -Gut! Hier gibt es noch Meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Morgen Freunde der Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Februar 2009)

Nö, ich bin gegen Meinungsfreiheit. Ich hab auch schon dem Schäuble meine Festplatte geschickt und ihm meine Überzeugungen und Kindesgeheimnisse usw. mitgeteilt, wir müssen ja sicher sein, sonst bomben uns die Terroristen, Verbrecher oder die Wirtschaftskrise kaputt. Ich vertrau meiner Regierung, die sollen mir nur sagen was ich machen soll, ich bin ja selbst so hilflos und uninfomiert.


----------



## sight011 (24. Februar 2009)

Hehe, ja so is es Ex, gut das du so gehandelt hast, man man es ist bescheuert so ehrgeizig zu sein! Ich hab so viel zu tun!

Moin Matze alter Haudegen und Freund der meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Obwohl, eigentlich ist Meinungsfreiheit ja was doofes: Wer hat schon Zeit und Lust, sich jede Meinung, von jedem anzuhören? :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Februar 2009)

Eben, die Regierung soll uns einfach eine Einheitsmeinung vorlegen, vorgekaut und leicht verständlich, dann muss ich mich wenigstens nicht anstrengen.


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Gibts spätestens, wenn der Staat den Axel Springer Verlag aufkauft :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Gibts spätestens, wenn der Staat den Axel Springer Verlag aufkauft :suspekt:



Oder umgekehrt :suspekt:.


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Wunderschöne Zukunftsaussichten -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Februar 2009)

Naja, lassen wir das mal bevor es noch zynisch wird... 

Lass lieber wieder zu Saufen, Sex usw. zurückkehren....


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Was soll ich dazu sagen? Nach 4 Tagen Party hat meine Leber eine Aushilfskraft angestellt


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Februar 2009)

Ach, wahrscheinlich verletzt du auch noch die Arbeitsbedingungen, weil deiner Leber kein Urlaub gegönnt ist. Und natürlich 24/7 durcharbeiten. Sobald sie mit der Arbeit fertig ist, schüttest du ihr einen neuen Haufen hin...


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Ach, die Leber soll sich net beschweren. Immerhin hat sie wesentlich mehr Urlaubs- als Arbeitstage


----------



## sight011 (24. Februar 2009)

Die Leber hat ein schönes Leben!


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Dafür hat Magen nichts zu lachen ^^.

@Ex
Sag mal, ist es in Java möglich, das 2 Projekte gegenseitig von sich abhängig sind?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Sag mal, ist es in Java möglich, das 2 Projekte gegenseitig von sich abhängig sind?



WTF? Woher soll ich denn das wissen?

Achja, ich bin schon um 3 weg, weil die Mädchen hier den Senior Chef belabert haben, das wir schon da gehen können, weil Fasching .


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte halt, wenn hammet nicht da ist, frag ich halt dich 
Hat sich shcon geklährt.

Du hast es gut, mein Chef ist sogar in den Augen von Faschingsmuffeln ein Faschingsmuffel -.-


----------



## hammet (24. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dafür hat Magen nichts zu lachen ^^.
> 
> @Ex
> Sag mal, ist es in Java möglich, das 2 Projekte gegenseitig von sich abhängig sind?



Ja ist es.


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Eclips meckert nämlich immer mit einem Fehler, dass: "A cycle was detected". Und die einzige Lösung dafür ist bis jetzt, den Fehler zu einer Warnung zu machen.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte gerade meinen ersten Vista BlueScreen....Und welches Prog war schuld? Win Media Player -.-

Naja, aber auch nicht weiter schlimm, bin ja gleich weg, hauter rein.


----------



## sight011 (24. Februar 2009)

*Langeweile*

Boah Shit, will heute nich bei der Arbeit rauchen so wie die letzten wochen, aber hab gerade voll Bock, ich merk wie sich die schlechte Laune breit macht = Auszug aus dem Tagebuch eines Nicht-die ganze Zeit-Rauchers! 

Meine Fresse ist echt übel was für ein Gefühl einem der Körper gibt nur damit man doch raucht


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. Februar 2009)

Halt durch sight 

Ist bei euch auch so schönes Wetter? ^^

Hier ist es schon ganz schön warm  Endlich mal wieder Sonne 

Und mein We fängt heute schon an ^^ Geiler Tag


----------



## sight011 (24. Februar 2009)

Yo cool Amigo, du hast ja n neues Bild - Jo ich bleib dran muss noch ca. 2 Stunden durchhalten --- Boah während ich gerade geschrieben hat, hat noch ein Kunde angerufen -- ;-] --- so ein Mist weil ich noch voll viele andere Dinge erledigen musste, denkt mein Kunde ich wäre schon ein ganzes Stück weiter!! Man mich nervt das so dermaßen, irgendwie gibt es heir bei uns kaum noch Struktur seit die Sekretärin gegangen ist. Zum kotzen!!

Ich will rauchen!!


EDIT: 





> Ist bei euch auch so schönes Wetter?
> 
> Hier ist es schon ganz schön warm Endlich mal wieder Sonne
> 
> Und mein We fängt heute schon an Geiler Tag



Jo schönes Wetter is hier auch so -geil- war das hier schon ewig nich mehr!


Warum fängt dein Weekend schon an?


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Warum dieser Entzug sightmeister? Ein etwas verspäteter Silvestervorsatz? ^^

@Der mit dem neuen Bild a.k.a Arti
Was? Wochenende? Ich komm grad aus meinem, wieso hast du schon wieder frei?


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hab bewegliche ferientage    deshalb von mittwoch bis freitag frei und dann we ^^

Langsam kommt man ins sommer feeling


----------



## sight011 (24. Februar 2009)

@ Matze Komm auch erst so langsam wieder klar! --> Ich will nich bei der Arbeit rauchen, weil das andere stört und *bei der Arbeit* nehme ich gerne Rücksicht auf meine Mitmenschen. Hehe  sonst nich 
Ne auch wegen Geld und nich so viel rauchen wegen Gesundheit und Sport weißte


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

@sight
Dann viel Glück, bei der Aktion.

@Arti
Und dann heute Aben noch schön auf die letzt Faschingsfeier für dieses Jahr


----------



## ArtificialPro (24. Februar 2009)

Näää, ich find fasching relativ kacke ^^ Deshalb woanders party machen 

Irgendwie ist Tutorials.de gerade bissl langsam?!


----------



## Matze (24. Februar 2009)

Bischen, aber kommt mir so vor, als sei das ganze Internet noch bischen langsam (guck)


----------



## sight011 (24. Februar 2009)

ne nur tutorials, als ob die hier in ner Zeitschleife gefangen sind!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen, ihr, mit dem langsamen Inet.


----------



## hammet (25. Februar 2009)

Ahoi und guten morgen auch von mir


----------



## sight011 (25. Februar 2009)

sight011 meldet sich pünktlich zum Dienst! ;-]


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin.

Ist Tutorials bei euch grade auch so langsam?


----------



## hammet (25. Februar 2009)

Hmm just in diesem Moment ist es eigentlich recht annehmbar.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

Es geht. Wie fast immer nicht die schnellste Site, aber es geht...


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Hmm, lag wohl irgendwo bei mir, jetzt ist es wieder normal.

@hammet
gibt es in Eclipse die Möglichkeit nur eine einzelne Klasse oder ein einzelnes Projekt zu kompilieren?


----------



## hammet (25. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, lag wohl irgendwo bei mir, jetzt ist es wieder normal.
> 
> @hammet
> gibt es in Eclipse die Möglichkeit nur eine einzelne Klasse oder ein einzelnes Projekt zu kompilieren?



Inwiefern? Eclipse kompiliert doch Just-in-Time, sobald du eine Klasse schriebst wird sie kompiliert und wenn du sie haben möchtest geh einfahc in dein bin-Verzeichnis und nimm sie raus oO


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Mein Ausbilder und mein Chef wollen aber ein Tastenkürzel dafür -.-
Mir wäre es auch egal


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

So, ihr Kompilierer, jetzt ist gleich Halbzeit!


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Noch 6 Stunden... nicht grade Halbzeit für mich -.-


----------



## hammet (25. Februar 2009)

Wie was Tastenkürzel? Für das Kompilieren? Wofür? Java ist doch so toll, weil es grade diesen Just-in-Time-Kompiler gibt oO Wozu also von Hand kompilieren?


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Im JBuilder haben die immer kompiliert um zu testen, ob der Code auch fehlerfrei ist und cheinbar gab es bei speziellen Konstellationen im JBuilder beim Kompilieren zu sehr seltsamen Dingen, bei dem sich Klassen plötzlich in andere Projekte kompiliert haben, usw. Na ja, aber wenn auch du nix weist, dann lass ich die Suche mal und stempel das mal so ab.


----------



## hammet (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich kenn nur die Tastenkombi Strg+b, was Eclipse dazu bringt alles neu zu kompilieren (weiß allerdings nicht ob es die selbe im Standart-Eclipse ist).
Wie man den JIT-Kompiler ausschaltet wüsste ich jetzt nicht und halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## sight011 (25. Februar 2009)

*Langeweile*

Boah hatten heute schon n korrektes Frühstück mit 30 Hackbrötchen, ich bin papp satt --> Hehe guckt euch mal das geschriebene von dem unter 3d Stills an, was der geschreiben hat!


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Thx hammet.

@sight
Welches? Das über das "Seltsame Wartezimmer"?


----------



## sight011 (25. Februar 2009)

Ja genau das meinte ich @ Matze

Wofür steht das Kürzel "lt. angabe"?!

Alter mir geht die Arbeit gerade voll auf den Sack!!


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

lt. Angabe heißt: Laut Angabe 

Mir auch, nach 4 Tagen Dauerparty fühlt man sich wie plötzlich aus dem Paradies gerissen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hehe guckt euch mal das geschriebene von dem unter 3d Stills an, was der geschreiben hat!



NC, wie man so schön sagt.

Wird Zeit das es richtig Frühling wird. Diese verschi***** Wintermüdigkeit. Ich muss mal wieder raus, hab aber bei Schnee& Matsch keinen Bock. Im Moment ist es schön, aber das ist morgen ja schonwieder anders....


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Richtig, ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Schwimmbadsassion ^^

btw: was heißt NC?


----------



## hammet (25. Februar 2009)

NC = no comment...


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

No Comment.

Ich hab zwar bis ich 8 war in einem Dorf 700m ü. Meerespiegel gewohnt, aber d. h. ja nicht das ich es kalt mag . Da ist Bamberg (ca. 400m "tiefer") schon um einiges angenehmer....


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Temperatur ist ja für mich weniger das Thema. Im Sommer ist die Stimmung irgendwie geiler, die Landschaft schöner


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

Das mein ich doch auch. Wer kann denn bei Schmuddelwetter gute Laune haben ?


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Das hab ich trozdem die letzten paar Tage geschafft. Musst halt nur mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs sein, dann lacht mach auch immernoch, wenn man innerhalb von 6 Tagen das zweite Mal "Das Leben des Braien" anschaut


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

Klar, wenn man drinnen ist. Aber wenn man draußen wäre würde es einem wahrscheinlich die Laune verderben....


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Das ist wohl wahr.
Wart ihr an Fasching eigentlich verkleidet?


----------



## sight011 (25. Februar 2009)

> Mir auch, nach 4 Tagen Dauerparty fühlt man sich wie plötzlich aus dem Paradies gerissen



Muahahha, hast den Apfel gegessen! 

Ex du wohnst in Bamberg? In Bayern?


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

@sight
Ach, du weist doch wie das mit den verbotenen Früchtchen ist... viel interessanter als die anderen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ex du wohnst in Bamberg? In Bayern?



Ja, nur ein paar Kilometer von Matze entfernt....



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wart ihr an Fasching eigentlich verkleidet?



Als Badewanne...(wer kann diesen alten Witz vervollständigen).


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Als Badewanne...(wer kann diesen alten Witz vervollständigen).


So klähre er uns bitte auf


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Als Badewanne...



...ich hab mich volllaufen lassen. :suspekt:

Ne, stimmt eigtl garnicht. Ich war nicht wirklich auf einer Faschingsfeier...Ist nicht so mein Fest....War auf einem Konzert...


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

^^
Haha,
gefällt mir ;-)
Also um Badewanne zu sein muss doch aber kein Fasching sein


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Februar 2009)

Nicht zwingend, nein . 

Over and out, ich zieh mich in meine Gemächer zurück....


----------



## Matze (25. Februar 2009)

Möge die Macht mit dir sein!


----------



## sight011 (25. Februar 2009)

So fahr jetzt zu ner Bekannten und dann Fussball gucken - Wünsch euch was! Bye der S.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

*PeaZz in!*
Freitag in Aussicht


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Morgen.. naja Freitag ist noch zu lange weg


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Du musst nur mit der Richtigen Einstellung denken: "Morgen Abend sitzt ich auf ner Party"


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Huhu. Ich bin müde. Obwohl ich mich gestern schon um 10  ins Bett gelegt hab, gelesen und um 12 geschlafen hab. Da sind halt 7,5 Stunden. Warum bin ich immer noch müde. Was soll denn das? Dann geh ich halt wieder um 2 ins Bett. 5,5 Stunden haben anscheinend dieselbe Wirkung...


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Mir gehts immer genauso.

^^


> Die Argumente christlicher Demonstranten gegen den Film. Mit Flugblättern dieses Inhalts wurden Zuschauer in Großbritannien vor Life of Brian gewarnt.
> !HIER!


Haha, so ein humorloses Pack ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Als nächstes sagt noch jemand das Star Wars nicht passiert ist .


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Als nächstes sagt noch jemand das Star Wars nicht passiert ist .



Das würden sie nicht wagen .
Jeder weis, dass es sich vor langer Zeit in einer weit entfernten Glaxy HAARGENAU so zugetragen hat ;-)
Woran sollte ich denn noch glauben, wenn das plötzlich alles weg währe:suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Gehörst du auch zu den mind. 50 000 Leuten die dem Jedi-Glauben angehören?

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=409179


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Nö, ich glaube an die grauen Jedis 

Oh man, bei dem Link sieht man mal, dass sich damit wohl eineige nicht ausgekannt haben: Die keuschheitsregel wurde von Luke doch abgeschafft


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Aber durch Zeitschleifen und Zeitverschiebungen ist das noch garnicht passiert. Da musste noch 120 000 Jahre warten. Denn eigtl. entsteht das erst aus dem heutigen Jedi-Glauben. 

Genauso wie laut Terry Pratchett alles Leben aus einem Sandwich entstanden ist, das ein Zeitreisender auf der kahlen, frühzeitlichen Erde verloren hat.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Genauso wie laut Terry Pratchett alles Leben aus einem Sandwich entstanden ist, das ein Zeitreisender auf der kahlen, frühzeitlichen Erde verloren hat.


Oh, ein Paradoxon. Ich liebe diese Dinge 

Und wie kam dann der Jediismus und der Sithismus und der Chewbaccaismus zu uns? Durch die Macht? Durch eine stellare Interferenz in der nähe eines Pulsaren, welcher durch eine Subraumanomalie eine temporale Abnormalität erschuff, welche sich von uns aus rückkoppelnd auf die Zukunft auswirkt?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Nö, durch eine Filmreihe.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nö, durch eine Filmreihe.


Hä? Wie? Was? Sorry, ich verstehe nichts von Quantenphysik, bitte nochmal für normale Menschen


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm, ist so nicht einfach zu erklären.... Stell dir mal vor 3 Affen würden....Nein, das klappt so nicht, hmmm. Stell dir vor eine Speziflasche würde aussehen wie Moos und beim drehen eine Melodie essen. So ungefähr funktioniert das.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Achso... jetzt kann ichs auch endlich meiner Oma erklähren .
Nur noch eine kleine Detailfrage: War es Mezzo-Mix oder eine eine andere Marke?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Schwipp-Schwapp, 1,5 l, PET-Flasche. In speziellen Fällen auch Spezi (das "Orginal").


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Meine Damen und Herren, heute Abend singt für Sie: Das Nivou ^^


----------



## sight011 (26. Februar 2009)

> "Morgen Abend sitzt ich auf ner Party"


 ... so soll das sein 




> Huhu. Ich bin müde. Obwohl ich mich gestern schon um 10  ins Bett gelegt hab, gelesen und um 12 geschlafen hab.



Dann ahst du zu viel geschlaf!


Boah nerv ich bin erstmal weg - kann heir jemand schach spielen!?


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Boah nerv ich bin erstmal weg - kann heir jemand schach spielen!?


Ich, ist zwar schon ne Zeit her, aber das ist ja wie Fahrradfahren


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Boah nerv ich bin erstmal weg - kann heir jemand schach spielen!?



Also eine Frage stellen und dabei weggehen ist nicht die feine englische Art 
Naja was vestehst du denn unter "Schach spielen können"? Also die Regeln kann ich, also kann ich auch Schach spielen


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Hehe, die Regeln kann ich und gegen den Vistaschachbot gewinn ich auf der ersten Stufe immer, aber auf der 2ten kagg ich schon ab .


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hehe, die Regeln kann ich und gegen den Vistaschachbot gewinn ich auf der ersten Stufe immer, aber auf der 2ten kagg ich schon ab .



Wieviel Stufen gabs da nochmal?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

10 Stufen. Höher als 2 bin ich noch garnicht .


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm wenn ich mich recht erinnere war ich irgendwo im Mittelfeld  (weiß aber nimmer genau)


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Bin ich der einzige, der die "oldshool"-Variante mit einem Brett, paar Holzfiguren und nem Kumpel bevorzugt?


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Bin ich der einzige, der die "oldshool"-Variante mit einem Brett, paar Holzfiguren und nem Kumpel bevorzugt?



Wer sagt denn, dass wir die Computervariante bevorzugen?


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Niemand, ich wollte nur auch was sagen  ^^


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Niemand, ich wollte nur auch was sagen  ^^



Pfft sowas kann man leiden..tztztz..sich einfach in Gespräche einmischen!


Sagmal Matze hast du dich shconmal mti JavaFX beschäfftigt?


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Negativ!
Ich schlage mich da lieber mit so unglaublich spannenden Sachen herum, mit was ich diese "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"-Borland Dinger ersetzte ^^
Und für meine Abschlussarbeit muss ich mich erstmal wieder ins Programmieren einarbeiten und mir JSP aneignen.


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Wie was willst du ersetzen?
Hmm machst was mit JSP?


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wie was willst du ersetzen?


Vor dem Eclipsumstig wurde hier ein Borlandspezifischer-MySQL Treiber verwedent.


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm machst was mit JSP?


Richtig.


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Vor dem Eclipsumstig wurde hier ein Borlandspezifischer-MySQL Treiber verwedent.



http://www.mysql.de/products/connector/j/



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Richtig.



Und was?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Ich hab daheim auch so ein richtig geiles Schachbrett. Dicke, fette Holzfiguren und ein Brett mit dem man Leute erschlagen könnte.

Da spiel ich gaaanz selten gegen meinen Vater oder einen Kumpel. Die anderen können Schach entweder nicht oder sind viel zu gut für mich. Wobei die PS2+PES08 das ziemlich verdrängt hat. Muss ich meinem Vater mal wieder vorschlagen wenn ich mal wieder daheim bin.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

@hammet
Das Programm ist erstmal geheim 
Die Benutzeroberfläche soll halt Webbassiert werden, damit von überall Zugriff besteht.

@Ex
Müsste das Holzding auch mal wieder rauskramen ...


----------



## sight011 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich zock es auch lieber auf nem Brett, sorry is so viel zu tun ich komm gar nich zum schreiben --> Wollte fragen ob jemand heute Abend bock auf n Match hat? (Chess) 

ODer sagen wir ob sich jemand traut gegen den Groß-Meister anzutreten


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Pech gehabt, muss heute Abend noch was aufnehmen und geh dann weg


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Wie was wo? Übers Internet? Neee sonen neumodischen Schnickschnakc benutz ich ned..


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

@hammet
Wird ja auch völlig überbewertet :suspekt:
btw.: Hat von euch gestern jemand South Park gesehen? Thema war Internet ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich zock es auch lieber auf nem Brett, sorry is so viel zu tun ich komm gar nich zum schreiben --> Wollte fragen ob jemand heute Abend bock auf n Match hat? (Chess)
> 
> ODer sagen wir ob sich jemand traut gegen den Groß-Meister anzutreten



Maybe. Aber ich hab im Moment schon soviel zum Spielen, das ich eigentlich schon zuviel Zeit vorm PC verbringe . Aber mal schauen...

@Matze: Ne, aber war das die Folge in der das Internet "weg" ist?


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Ne, aber war das die Folge in der das Internet "weg" ist?


Richtig ^^


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Hab ich so halb geschaut, war damit beschäfftigt wie wild auf die F5 Taste meines Browser zu hämmern.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Bin mal weg, essen.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> war damit beschäfftigt wie wild auf die F5 Taste meines Browser zu hämmern.



Der fortgeschrittene Klugsch**** erkennt hier seine Chance:

Dein Browser hat eine F5-Taste?


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm, dann würde mich mal interessieren, womit er seinen Feuerfuchs füttert (mal in der Annahme, dass hammet den FireFox benutzt )


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Der fortgeschrittene Klugsch**** erkennt hier seine Chance:
> 
> Dein Browser hat eine F5-Taste?



Meiner schon 

@Matze
Mit sehr vielen HTTP-Headern.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Mit sehr vielen HTTP-Headern.



Ein hungriger, kleiner Racker was?



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Meiner schon



Screeeeenshot.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Screeeeenshot.


Du meinst LiveCam, ich will den kleinen Fuchs doch mal durch die Gegend toben sehen


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Screenshot gibts wenn erst heute abend, wenn ich zu hause bin


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

Hast du zufällig noch ein Eis-Wiesel zuhause? ^^


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Nein, kenne ich auch nicht oO


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst LiveCam, ich will den kleinen Fuchs doch mal durch die Gegend toben sehen



Vor allem ist das ein Cyborgfuchs. Der hat nämlich ne F5 Taste. Und bei hammet liegt dringender Verdacht auf Tierquälerei vor, er hat auf dieser Taste nämlich "rumgehämmert" und das stell ich mir nicht besonders angenehm vor.


----------



## Matze (26. Februar 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Nein, kenne ich auch nicht oO


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel

@Ex-to-the-one
Soll ich PETA anrufen?


----------



## hammet (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm ah ok, benutze Debian nicht als Desktop-System sondenr nur als Serversystem und da hab ich keinen Brwoser oder Ähnliches drauf


----------



## sight011 (26. Februar 2009)

Muahahaha, ihr seids immer noch bei dem thema  

Boah ich durfte hier egrade alle möglichen griechischen Zeichen raussuchen von beta bis theta!  So ein Schiss


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dann mal raus. Vielleicht sieht man sich nochmal im Chat, für ne Partie Schach sightseeingboy, aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch zu beschäftigt mit PS, Illu, L4D, CS:S, WoW, lesen oder irgendwas anderes krasses .


----------



## sight011 (26. Februar 2009)

Harr harr, ja ich bin so gegen 21 Uhr nochwas zu Hause!  vielelicht klappt es ja noch mit einem "Battle" ...


----------



## hammet (27. Februar 2009)

Morgen....


----------



## Matze (27. Februar 2009)

Morgen ...


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2009)

Morgen. 

Schade, sight. Ich war so um 19:30-20:00 Uhr im Chat und um 22:15 hab ich nochmal reingecheckt. Sind nur geschätzte Zeiten...

Gegen 21:00 musste ich nämlich EPS gucken...


----------



## sight011 (27. Februar 2009)

Morgen ... alle vollzählig - oder muss ich die Liste der Mitglieder für die Versammlung checken!? :-(

EDIT: @ Ex Ja schade nesk hat es mir ausgerichtet - aber von der Zeit her als du rausgegangen bist war später oder? - Denn da standen Uhrzeiten dabei ... in einem anderen Feld


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, sind nur grob geschätzt.


----------



## sight011 (27. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Zeit gestimmt hat die er mit gepostet hat, hast du dich in der Minute abgemeldet in der ich mich angemeldet habe!


----------



## Matze (27. Februar 2009)

Langweilig heute ...


----------



## hammet (27. Februar 2009)

Jup...durchaus...


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Februar 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Langweilig heute ...



Tanz für uns!



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Zeit gestimmt hat die er mit gepostet hat, hast du dich in der Minute abgemeldet in der ich mich angemeldet habe!



Hehe, das ist natürlich Pech . Aber du hast ja nur gewartet bis ich weg war, weil du Angst vor meinen krassen Schachskills hattest.^^:suspekt:


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Guten Morgen, auf in eine neue Woche!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Auf, auf.

Morgen. 

Lagebericht: Müde und müde.


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Gestern zu viel CSS + L4D gespielt oder wie? 
Wollte die gestenr noch fragen ob du ein 3on3 mitspielen möchtest, aber da warst du dabei ein 2on2 zu spielen und danach warst du afk


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Das war aber dann ein Fehler, nach dem 2on2 war ich eigentlich nicht afk...Komisch. Hätteste mich doch einfach mal angeschrieben...


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Najo mein Spielpartner ist dann eh bald verschwunden 
Vielleicht wirds ja heute was


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Mit euch Lowies will ich doch eh nicht spielen ^^. 

"Schau mer mal..."


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Hmm guter Einwand 
Hab am Fretaig das erste mal wieder CSS gespielt nach längerer Abstinenz


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Und? Ging gut rein?


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Nö, wie früher auch nicht 

Najo kommt halt immer auf die Gegner und die Server drauf an  Wir hatten low gesucht und haben wirklich low erwischt :X Und die hatten keine Chance und sonst haben wir auch ned verloren, aber getroffen hab ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Nach dem "nö" wollte ich schon schreiben: "Das wird schon wieder." Aber nachdem ich fertig gelesen habe, kann ich mir das ja sparen .


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Naja ich hoffe, dass es wieder wird  Weil gegen med verlieren ist nicht so schön, wenn man früher gegen high gewonnen hat 

Aber schaun wir mal, wenn du heute abend online bist und wir nen Platz frei haben (was wir bestimmt haben ) dann schreib ich dich mal an.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Naja, im IRC suchen ist eh vom Skill her nicht einzuschätzen. Man sucht high, bekommt aber low die sich maßlos überschätzen, man sucht mid bekommt high, man sucht mid bekommt ulow, usw.

So grob geschätzt bekommt man nur in 50% der Fälle den Skill den man auch sucht.


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Das ist mir auch bewusst  Aber richtige "high" Spieler suchen eh fast nie im IRC einen war, zumindets ned so offen wie normale Spieler


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Tja, einen Orga müsste man haben .


----------



## IcocaI (2. März 2009)

ich möcht wochenende haben -.- ...


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Tja, einen Orga müsste man haben .



Wie läufts eigentlich mit deinem Clan? Du hattest doch irgendwann mal ein HP-Design dafür erstellt oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Ne, das hatte der mein ehemaliger Mitbewohner + Clanleader gemacht. Aber er kennt sich besser mit dem coden aus. Von daher hab ich ihm immer Tipps gegeben was er anders oder besser machen kann. 

Aber den Clan gibt es nicht mehr in dieser Form. Das CS:S Team hat sich abgespalten nachdem es einige Unstimmigkeiten gab. Der Clan besteht noch mit seinen Crysis-, TF2-, und CS-Teams. 

Im Moment sind wir ein loser Haufen, der sich ab und an zu PCW's trifft, mit regelmäßig scheiternden Versuchen in eine ESL Ladder einzusteigen und da mal länger zu spielen...


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Nachdem ich meinem Kumpel erzählt hatte, dass ich wohl wieder ien bissel mehr CSS speilen werde, wollte er einen Clan/Team aufmachen. Interesse?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Ne, das mit dem losen Haufen klappt imho bei mir besser. Bei einem Clan geht man gleich immer so "offizielle" Wege und alle sind für 2 Monate motiviert um dann zu merken das sie ihren Traum (EPS oder wenigstens EAS-Spitze) nicht verwirklichen können. Auch wenn viele das nicht so zugeben würden, aber es denken viele doch insgeheim das sie mal groß rauskommen werden, wenn sie mal 20:5 Stats auf einem Public haben... Wobei das bei euch ja nicht so sein muss, aber mit meinen Kumpels spiel ich jetzt schon einiger Zeit halbwegs regelmäßig zusammen... Aber bei ein paar PCWs oder ähnlichem bin ich bestimmt dabei .


----------



## hammet (2. März 2009)

Naja hohe Ziele hat man ja immer, aber dass ichs ned erreiche, weiß ich selber   Das hab ich auch schon oft genug bewiesen hehe.
Besser werden will ich immer, aber der Spielspaß darf nicht auf der Strecke bleiben. Ich war in einem full-sponsored Clan, aber mir hat das Spielen mit dem Team dort keinen Spaß gemacht und ich bin raus, obwohl es unter Umständen rehct erfolgreich geworden wäre.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Besser werden will ich immer, aber der Spielspaß darf nicht auf der Strecke bleiben.



/signed

Im alten Clan hatten wir teilweise 3 CS:S Squads zu jeweils 7-8 Leuten (der Leader hatte in kurzer Zeit unglaublich viele neue Leute angeschleppt). Diese wurden aber einfach so zusammengesteckt, damit die mit dem gleichen Skilllevel in einem Team waren. Die Leute kannten sich nicht, manche der Neuen versuchten etwas zu bewegen, stellten sich aber nicht bei anderen Squads vor, und erteilten plötzlich "Befehle", es gab Zoff, usw. 

Jetzt sind wir halt wieder unter uns, ohne nervige 14-Jährige und arrogante Typen die denken sie könnten alles umpusten... Es ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber die beste Variante. Das einzige Team mit dem ich mal etwas länger ESL gespielt habe, hat sich aus so einem Haufen entwickelt.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle daaaaa?


----------



## IcocaI (3. März 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaaa und bin top fit in den tag gestartet ... nun kann mich nichts aufhalten


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2009)

Na dann ^^.

Mach was draus. Ich bin fast immer müde...


----------



## IcocaI (3. März 2009)

ach ich ignorier das meinstens mit einem schuss kaffee XD


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2009)

Kaffee bringt bei mir nichtmehr viel....  Ich bräuchte schon Espresso oder Energydrink. Aber das mach ich nur wenn ich wirklich müde bin, sonst werd ich auch noch auf das Zeugs immun.


----------



## hammet (3. März 2009)

Moregn 
Grüße euch von zu Hause, hab heute einen freien Tag


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2009)

Du Schlawiner, du kannst dir die Extreme Masters angucken und ich nicht. Man!


----------



## IcocaI (3. März 2009)

ein freier tag unter der woche ist doch blöd ... lieber am freitag ^^ 

du hast doch internet kanst du dir das nicht darüber angucken? oo


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2009)

Würde theoretisch schon gehen, aber ich bin hier auf der Arbeit, da arbeitet man normalerweise (von ein paar Posts hier und da mal abgesehen)....


----------



## IcocaI (3. März 2009)

ja ich auch ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2009)

Wenigstens kann ich in der Mittagspause ein bißchen gucken...Solche Topbegegnungen und ich kann mir wenns gut läuft eine angucken 

Ich hätte mir auch Urlaub nehmen sollen, habs aber irgendwie verpennt...typisch.


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Morgen ihrse alle @.@


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Hallo. Wie weit hast du die IEM eigentlich noch verfolgt?


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Nach dem Spiel, wo du noch da warst hab ich aus gemacht


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Ich hätte sogern Alternate vs SK und Mouz vs Alternate guguckt...

Aber Source ist ja eh besser .


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Najo 

Wie sind die Spiele den ausgegangen?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Alternate hat jeweils 16:14 gewonnen, wobei sie Mouz eigtl seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr schlagen konnten und auch allgemein in einer Formkrise waren. Vorher immer Duelle auf Augenhöhe mit Mouz.... Und SK ist auch nen Riesenkaliber...


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Ja hab grad gehört, dass sich mtw und alternate gut geschlagen haben, nur mouz hat geschwächelt


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Die Superteams SK und MYM konnten sie zwar plätten, aber gegen die eher als "schwächere" eingeschätzte Teams haben sie es verka***.

Hehe, so ungefähr schaut wahrscheinlich jede News auf einer x-beliebigen Szeneseite aus .


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Hey, ihr Faulpelze! Ihr könnt die Nerddiskussion auch unterbrechen und von irgendwas anderem babbeln! Bzw. Nerdmonolog....;-)


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Wie was Nerd? Wo?!
Naja ich war etwas beschäfftigt mit JavaFX unsw


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Ja, ich hab auch ein bißchen was zu tun, aber ab und an hier reinschauen und was lesen/schreiben, ist ganz entspannend.... Aber wenn hier ja nix steht, kann man ja auch nix schreiben.


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Da hast natürlich Recht  War auch nur in der Java-Abteling hier unterwegs und hab hier ned reingeschaut 

Hm aber es sind immernoch 1h und 40min bis Feierabend...ich hoffe die vergehen recht schnell :/


----------



## IcocaI (4. März 2009)

huhu ... müsste heute eigentlich schon lange in nem meeting sein aber der typ der mich abholen wollte ist net da -.- ...


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Das ist bitter... Hab was ähnliches. Hab gedacht ein Auftrag ist abgeschloßen, aber jetzt erfahr ich das dem nicht so ist. Die Informationen was ich ändern soll, liegen schon ewig rum, wurden mir aber nicht geschickt...

Ich hoffe der Abholtyp kommt bald...


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Der "Abholtyp"?

Hmm irgendwie gibts nicht genug Java-Probleme hier im Forum mit denne ich mir meien Zeit vertreiben könnte


----------



## IcocaI (4. März 2009)

anrufen XD ... ich würde meinentypen auch anrufen wenn ich die nummer von seinem handy hätte ... der ist noch nicht mal im büro ... das beste ist ja der sitzt gegenüber von mir und meinem kollegen ... und mein kollege sitzt hier im büro, hört musik und zockt ... naja interesse zeigt er ja auch nicht daran um mal kurz rüber zu gucken ob er da ist ^^ ich war die ganze zeit woanders im gebäude und hatte die möglichkeit net  ... aber das ist meine ausbildung und ich wollte eigentlich gut darstehen :suspekt:...


----------



## IcocaI (4. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm irgendwie gibts nicht genug Java-Probleme hier im Forum mit denne ich mir meien Zeit vertreiben könnte



du willst welche haben? ^^ ... du hast mir ja schonmal geholfen XD ... würde gern weiter machen aber meine motivation ist flöten gegangen weil ich mich darauf ganz vorbereitet hatte


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

IcocaI hat gesagt.:


> aber das ist meine ausbildung und ich wollte eigentlich gut darstehen :suspekt:...



Das wird einem schon von anderen verdorben . 

@ hammet: Les dir doch mal den Post darüber durch...


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Ach du meinst den Abholtypen vom local?

Ja wenns mehr Probleme gibt, kann ich vielleicht helfen


----------



## IcocaI (4. März 2009)

ich glaube die probleme werden geringer zumindest scheint es jetzt so zu sein XD ... ich hab mich gerade selbst übertroffen  ... ich sollte mehr programmieren dann wirds flüssiger


----------



## sight011 (4. März 2009)

Moins'eeeen!  Wo is eigentlich Alleno, hatdie sich hier nochmal blicken lassen?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. März 2009)

Nö, bis jetzt nicht, die hat mir aber ne PN geschrieben das du zu männlich bist und sie deswegen nicht mehr kommt.


----------



## IcocaI (4. März 2009)

Xxddddddddddddddd


----------



## hammet (4. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nö, bis jetzt nicht, die hat mir aber ne PN geschrieben das du zu männlich bist und sie deswegen nicht mehr kommt.



Dir auch?


----------



## IcocaI (5. März 2009)

morgen leute ... ich hol mirjetzt nen schönen kaffee und dann gehts auch schon los mit lernen  ... man man man ... ach und

@hammet: wie lang programmierst du schon in Java?


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Morgen ihrse dase ! 


Öhm seit Oktober 2007 also knapp 1,5 Jahre, wobei ich aber in der Ausbildung bin, also nicht jeden Tag programmiert (zB im letzten Jahr 4-5 Monate nur Spezifiziert etc -.-).


----------



## IcocaI (5. März 2009)

ah ok ... ich fange erst seit September 2008 an Java zu Programmieren ... auch nicht so regelmäßig ... und das was in der Schule dran kommt ist fürn müll ^^ ..kann ich alles schon :suspekt: ... wie immer muss man sich alles selber beibringen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Morgen.



IcocaI hat gesagt.:


> und das was in der Schule dran kommt ist fürn müll



Ist doch überall so .Das Zeit/Lernverhältnis ist inner Schule oft ganz schlecht.


----------



## IcocaI (5. März 2009)

ich werd glaub ich lehrer XD ... ein cooler lehrer  ... scheint doch ganz einfach zu sein ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Das denken sich alle angehenden Lehrer. Und dann sind sie 2 Jahre cool, dann haben sie keinen Bock mehr sich für die Ar***lö**** zu interessieren, denn die haben ja eh nix besseres zu tun als den Unterricht zu stören, in den man doch soviel Arbeit investiert hat. Und dann werden die gleichen Stunden bis zur Pensionierung runtergerattert. ^^


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Moin Exitus 

Na alles fit? 

Welche Infos willst du jetzt eigentlich ahben und wieweit sind meine Infos?


----------



## IcocaI (5. März 2009)

> Das denken sich alle angehenden Lehrer. Und dann sind sie 2 Jahre cool, dann haben sie keinen Bock mehr sich für die Ar***lö**** zu interessieren, denn die haben ja eh nix besseres zu tun als den Unterricht zu stören, in den man doch soviel Arbeit investiert hat. Und dann werden die gleichen Stunden bis zur Pensionierung runtergerattert.



ah du zerstörst meinen traum XD


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Naja, du musst mir die geplante Menüstruktur sagen, wobei, soll ich dann einfach nur so Buttons machen und du schreibst das selber rein? Und für was du Fenster, Rahmen oder ähnliches brauchst. Halt was deiner Meinung nach auf dem Design drauf sein soll.

Ich mach erstmal die Site final, dann kriegst du sie mit einer "Liste der Forderungen".


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Jo freu mich schon drauf...was meinst wie lange wirst du brauchen? In Vorraussicht, dass ich heute abend vielleicht shcon mit der Programmierung anfangen kann.


Öhm Menüstruktur ist was genau? Einfach nur welche Menüpunkte es geben soll oder wie? Und der Rest... () ich hab keine Ideen, mach mal Vorschläge


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Jo freu mich schon drauf...was meinst wie lange wirst du brauchen? In Vorraussicht, dass ich heute abend vielleicht shcon mit der Programmierung anfangen kann.



Puh, mal schauen wie ich heute abend drauf bin ...



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Öhm Menüstruktur ist was genau? Einfach nur welche Menüpunkte es geben soll oder wie? Und der Rest... () ich hab keine Ideen, mach mal Vorschläge



Hängt auch davon ab ob die Menüpunkte in superkrasser, bearbeiteter Schrift sein sollen, dann könnte ich sie vielleicht komplett als Bilder machen, oder soll ich Buttons machen auf denen nix steht? Der Vorteil wäre halt das du relativ einfach neue Menüpunkte hinzufügen könntest.

Naja, was du für Funktionen reinprogrammieren willst, "kommende Wars" oder irgendwas, ich muss ja wissen was ich alles machen muss und wieviel auf die Seite soll. Menüstruktur solltest schon du dir überlegen...


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Puh, mal schauen wie ich heute abend drauf bin ...



Ok, werden wir dann sehen 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hängt auch davon ab ob die Menüpunkte in superkrasser, bearbeiteter Schrift sein sollen, dann könnte ich sie vielleicht komplett als Bilder machen, oder soll ich Buttons machen auf denen nix steht? Der Vorteil wäre halt das du relativ einfach neue Menüpunkte hinzufügen könntest.



Najo aba ne psd (oder Ähnliches) sollte das Problem mit der Schrift doch auch lösen? 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Naja, was du für Funktionen reinprogrammieren willst, "kommende Wars" oder irgendwas, ich muss ja wissen was ich alles machen muss und wieviel auf die Seite soll. Menüstruktur solltest schon du dir überlegen...



Ah ja ok, das muss ich mir dann noch überlegen und zusammenschreiben.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Sorg heute abend einfach mal dafür das du an einem Computer mit Headset sitzt. Ich mag keine Romane schreiben ...


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Jaja kann ich schon machen @.@

Ich mag schrieben irgendwie lieber...leider wollen die meisten Menschne imemr nen Voiceserver o.Ä. nutzen.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich mag schrieben irgendwie lieber...leider wollen die meisten Menschne imemr nen Voiceserver o.Ä. nutzen.



Oo

Reden ist doch viel angenehmer... Schreiben dauert lang und Emotionen/Ironie/usw kommen bei weitem nicht so gut rüber....Den Quatsch den wir gestern und heute ausgetauscht haben, den hätten wir in 2 Minuten bebabbeln können...


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Joa aber so ist es viel spannender :suspekt:

Ihc mag schrieben irgendwie lieber für normale Unterhaltungen, weiß nicht woran das liegt. Jeder hat so seinen Vogel


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Der Vorteil des schreibens ist halt, das man nicht sofort darauf antworten muss, ohne das später keiner mehr was kapiert. Man hat auch mehr Zeit sich zu überlegen was man schreibt. Und während dem schreiben fallen einem Fehler schneller auf.

Das führt aber auch gleich zum Nachteil: Es dauert ewig! Und Nachfragen gestaltet sich sehr langwierig.


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Ja stimmt schon...
Ich mag es trotzdem lieber 

Hmm hat Matze eigentlich wieder Schule? Weil irgendwie sind wir doch recht alleine hier unterwegs


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Matze ist halt praktisch der 1. Vorsitzende des Threads . Ich schätz schon das er Schule hat....


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Hmm wie kann er nur...er muss doch den Thread am Leben erhalten! 


Hast du eigentlich gestenr noch diene Arbeit gemacht, du meintest ja du müsstest noch was erledigen, hast dann aber gleich CSS gestartet


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Musste mich nur schnell abreagieren, hab das danach gemacht (könnte sein das ich einfach rausge TAB t bin). Dann wurde mir aber später noch gesagt das ich bitte noch was machen soll....


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Hmm zum Glück passiert mir sowas nicht  Und es hat auch keiner meine Kontaktdaten


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Passiert bei mir eigentlich auch nur sehr selten....Mein Feierabend wird schon respektiert .


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Na dann  
Ansonsten könntest ja gleich Home-Office machen 

Hmm irgendwie wirds Zeit für Feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Daheim arbeiten...neee, lieber nicht ^^

Warum denk ich auch schon 2 Stunden vor Feierabend an ihn?


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Liegt glaub ich in der Natur des Menschen 

Aber absurd ist es schon...ich programmiere hier, möchte aber Feierabend, damit ich zu Hause programmieren kann. :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Daheim ist's halt am schönsten .


----------



## sight011 (5. März 2009)

Ex deine Mutter is zu männlich! xDDDD

Wie geht es euch sonst so Geil ich bin schon zu Hause! 

EDIT: Die erste Zeile hier von mir ist keine Beleidigung nur eine Feststellung   (bevor ich gebannt werde! )


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Naja noch 1,5 STunden bis zum feierabend...wie soll es uns shcon gehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ex deine Mutter is zu männlich! xDDDD



Willst du dich jetzt wirklich auf einen "deine Mudda" Battle mit mir einlassen? Ich würde es dir nicht empfehlen .


----------



## sight011 (5. März 2009)

Muahahaha Exdeine Mudda hat Haare auf dem Rücken und auf den Zähnen, aber nich aufm Kopf! 

Ja gut da hast du recht aber 1 1/2 schafft ihr auch noch!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Fangen wir mal ganz chillig an: 

Deine Mudda hat ne Laufmasche in der Jeans.


----------



## hammet (5. März 2009)

Eure Mütter schieben nachts Bagger auf DSF !


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Den "alten Spruch rausgekramt" Award kriegst schonmal du.

Eure Mütter essen Melonenjoghurt mit ganzen Früchten.


----------



## sight011 (5. März 2009)

DEine Mutter hat da auch so eine Lauf-MAsche, nur sie verdient Geld damit! 

Und ich bin bestimmt der letzte der Sprüche raussucht, ich hab gerade mit der Frau telefoniert mit der ich als letztes "beischlaf" hatte weil es hieß sie wäre schwanger... und ich mein jetzt nich deine Mudda  Muahahaa


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Mmhh, kein schlechter Konter...

Deine Mudda bellt wenn's klingelt.


----------



## sight011 (5. März 2009)

Harrharr  Damit hast du ja schon verloren - denn deine Mudda macht Passfotos bei Google-Earth!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Harrharr  Damit hast du ja schon verloren - denn deine Mudda macht Passfotos bei Google-Earth!



Hui, der Bart dieses Spruchs ist ja fast so lang wie der von hammets Spruch...

Deine Mudda wird im Zoo von den Tieren gefüttert.

edit: pwnd würd ich mal sagen...er ist nämlich nicht mehr online .


----------



## sight011 (5. März 2009)

Was heißt hier pwnd? Und wer is nich mehr online, deine Mudda is so fett Sie passt gerade so durch den Drive-In!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. März 2009)

Achso, aber erstmal Pause machen...

Deine Mudda ist so fett, ihre Blutgruppe ist Schmalz.


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Guten Morgöööön !

1 day to go! 

Ach btw, Ex1tus, wolten wir uns gestenr nicht eigentlich zusammensetzen?


----------



## IcocaI (6. März 2009)

moin moin ... WOCHENENDE ... naja paar stunden noch


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Morgen, die Herren.




hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ach btw, Ex1tus, wolten wir uns gestenr nicht eigentlich zusammensetzen?



Schon, ich hatte aber keinen Bock. Und du anscheinend auch nicht so richtig...


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Naja ich hab mehr oder minder auf deine Reaktion gewartet 
Und darauf, dass im Chat was passiert. Beides ohne Erfolg


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Auf meine Reaktion? Reaktion auf was?


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Sowas wie : "Hey cooler Hammet? Würdest du dich erbahrmen mich mit deiner ehrenwerten Anwesenheit im [Insert Random Voicechat] zu behren?"
Aber es kam ja nix


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Ich hab ja selber nicht so genau gewusst was ich machen soll:

-essen
-One Piece gucken
-Poker
-lesen
-zocken
-Musik hören

Und irgendwie hab ich dann alles gleichzeitig gemacht .


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Ja, hab ich gemerkt  Alles durcheinander ^^ Najo jedem das seine


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Hatte auf alles und garnichts Lust .

Am liebsten wäre ich mal raus und hätte irgendwas gemacht, aber hier ist ja absolut tote Hose. Ich hab auch kein Auto und die Busverbindungen in die Stadt sind so schlecht....und teuer.


----------



## IcocaI (6. März 2009)

Fahrrad ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Keine Licht, und es ist ja schon fast dunkel wenn von der Arbeit komme. Wahrscheinlich müsste ich 200€ zahlen wenn mich die Polizei "anhält", soviel wie da fehlt . Außerdem ist Fahrrad fahren langweilig . Steh mehr so auf Teamsport, oder Sachen wo man nicht nachdenken/aufpassen muss (Pumpen ^^).


----------



## Alleno (6. März 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

wie geht es Euch und was habe ich verpasst außer dieser "Beischlaf"-Geschichte? 

@sight: Gerücht oder ist da was dran? Wenn ja, wer ist der Vater? Ich hoffe, ich muss dir jetzt nichts zum Thema Verhütung sagen?! Weil dann muss ich jetzt Domina spielen(abgewandelte Form von Domian - falls den hier jemand kennt)


----------



## IcocaI (6. März 2009)

noch ne 3/4 stunde -.- .... wie qualvoll das doch sein kann


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Wie 3/4 Stunde? oO Es sind noch 3 Stunden !!


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Hast du nur ne 37,5 h Woche oder was?

Ich hab meistens ne "45h und mehr" Woche .


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

@Ex1tus, mit wem sprichst du und wie kommst du auf 37,5 Stunden?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Mit lcocal. Dann eben eine 38,75 h Woche....


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mit lcocal. Dann eben eine 38,75 h Woche....



War nicht dafür ausgelegt dir einen rechenfehler vorzuwerfen, sondern lediglich wie du grad auf diese Zahl kamst


----------



## IcocaI (6. März 2009)

ja muss schon ca 40 stunden die woche haben ... nur ich hab den vorteil und habe gleitzeiten ^^ ... so bin jetzt weg schönes week


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> War nicht dafür ausgelegt dir einen rechenfehler vorzuwerfen, sondern lediglich wie du grad auf diese Zahl kamst



Mein Bruder und ich versuchen uns immer gegenseitig im "sinnlosen" klugsch***** zu überbieten, deswegen hab ich da so reagiert . Da ist man geprägt...^^ Schönes Wochenende lcocal.


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Naja wenn du willst kann ich da gern mitmachen 


Schönes WE local.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> local.



l*c*ocal......


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Ups, hab bis jetzt immer local geschrieben  Sorry ^^ Kommt nicht wieder vor


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Ok, dann ists ja gut. :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Ich mag den Smilie  :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:
:suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (6. März 2009)

... Also 

@ Ex sorry bin gestern eingeschlafen ... keine Ahnung woran das Lag! 

@ Alleno - Nein musst du nicht .. habe ichschon mal was davon gehört! 


EDIT: Alleno wie beziechnet man den Nebensatz mit dem Signalwort "dass" Irgendwas mit Ko oder


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Ex sorry bin gestern eingeschlafen ... keine Ahnung woran das Lag!



Ich schätz mal vor Erschöpfung, weil du auf keiner Seite im Internet noch einen guten "Mudder" Spruch gefunden hast....


----------



## sight011 (6. März 2009)

Die Aussage ist wertfrei!  Ob es an deinen Sprüchen lag oder nich! 

Und bei euch alles fit?! Is Matze gebannt worden? Haben sie sein Versteck im ERdloch gefunden? :-(


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Die Aussage ist wertfrei!  Ob es an deinen Sprüchen lag oder nich!


Wie bitte?


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und bei euch alles fit?!


Schon, wird aber Zeit für Feierabend. Außerdem soll es mal wieder schöner werden, ich muss diese verdammte Wintermüdigkeit abschütteln.


----------



## Alleno (6. März 2009)

@sight:

EDIT: Alleno wie beziechnet man den Nebensatz mit dem Signalwort "dass" Irgendwas mit Ko oder 

Würde dir ja gern ne Antwort geben lieber sight, aber ich versteh absolut NICHT, was du meinst  ....bitte nochmal...


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Konsekutivsatz meins du sight


----------



## Alleno (6. März 2009)

okay hammet hats wohl schon verstanden


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Sight labert so verständlich wie Lukas Podolski....  Aber Podolski kann wenigstens noch Fußball spielen...


----------



## Alleno (6. März 2009)

Ich frage mich, warum er gerade mich das fragt?! Weil ich ne Frau bin oder weswegen? Diskriminierung  püüüh


----------



## sight011 (6. März 2009)

DEine Mudda kann man grundsätzlich nich verstehen, weil sie nen *quitsch* #pfeif# '*Ü$%§*$&"*$§ *rüdeld+üdel* im Mund hat ! 

@ Alleno 





> Zitat:
> Zitat von sight011 Beitrag anzeigen
> Die Aussage ist wertfrei! Ob es an deinen Sprüchen lag oder nich!
> Wie bitte?



Das war an Ex gerichtet ...  --> Hatte jetzt gedacht du wüsstest es, Frauen passen doch meist so gut auf! 

@ hammet großes Lob! Wusstest das so aus m Kopf?  Ich bin dir sehr Dankbar!


----------



## hammet (6. März 2009)

Jo...Adverbialsätze sollten ja bekannt sein


----------



## hammet (9. März 2009)

Guten Morgöön!


----------



## IcocaI (9. März 2009)

morgön ... und wie war das wochenende?


----------



## hammet (9. März 2009)

Joa ganz angenehm eigentlich  Und bei dir so?


----------



## IcocaI (9. März 2009)

joa war ganz lustig ... gefeiert und gegessen bis zum umfallen ... irgendwie scheint hier keiner mehr aktiv zu sein ... haben die das wochenende nicht überlebt?


----------



## hammet (9. März 2009)

Hmm keien Ahnung...Ex1tus war gestern noch da, vielleicht hat er vershclafen  Vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur in der Berufsschule.


----------



## sight011 (9. März 2009)

Hoooooooooii! Aus Bremen - Huchting!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. März 2009)

Hallo, ja ich hab Berufsschule...


----------



## hammet (9. März 2009)

Hoi Ex1tus ! 

Achja nochmal danke fürs Zocken gestern, hat Spaß gemacht 

Und hats schon deine Liste fertig gemacht und das Design?


----------



## hammet (10. März 2009)

Guten morgen....hoffentlich sind heute mal mehr Leute da -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (10. März 2009)

Hallo.

Ne, schaut nicht so aus . Und das wird für heute wahrscheinlich auch mein einziger Beitrag bleiben....


----------



## IcocaI (10. März 2009)

huhu bin heut auch noch da ... hab momentan wenig zeit um hier mehrmals reinzulunkern ... hab meetings und aufgaben ohne ende heute -.- ... freu mich schon das ich nächste woche berufsschule hab ^^ wiedermal früher zu haus zu sein ist echt super XD


----------



## Alleno (10. März 2009)

Naja guten Tag sagen werd ich wohl auch mal


----------



## IcocaI (10. März 2009)

das wäre schonmal ein anfang


----------



## Maik (10. März 2009)

@IcocaI: In der Smalltalk-Ecke gilt ebenso die Netiquette 



> durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht.



mfg Maik


----------



## hammet (10. März 2009)

Uiui da war er wieder, der Maik 
Er kommt immer wenn es um die Netiquette geht 

Achja und huhu BW


----------



## Maik (10. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Er kommt immer wenn es um die Netiquette geht


Wat mut, dat mut


----------



## Ex1tus (10. März 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Wat mut, dat mut



Eben! Auch im Internetz und anschnur muss Zucht und Ordnung herrschen! :suspekt:


----------



## IcocaI (10. März 2009)

ach ihr versteht das falsch ^^ bin ein ironischer mensch  ... war nicht böse gemeint ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. März 2009)

Guten Tag ihr überaus beschäftigten


----------



## Alleno (10. März 2009)

@hammet: danke...Hallöchen zurück ! Alles klar bei dir?

@local: also ich denke gegen den Spaß hat keiner was gesagt. Bin auch gern ironisch. Denen geht es eher um die deutsche Sprache ... naja ich kenn da wesentlich Schlimmere :suspekt:

@Gewürzwiesel: 
Naaa gestern noch gefeiert? Wie alt biste denn geworden und was haste geschenkt bekommen? Ja ja diese Frauen sind immer so neugierig 

Sooo, muss jetzt zum Kieferorthopäden, der mich wieder ausfragt ob ich nen Blasinstrument spiele etc.  keine Lust!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. März 2009)

Nein gestern nicht gefeiert, kommt nächste Woche 
Bin 16 geworden und hab nen neues Hnady geschenkt bekommen ^^


----------



## hammet (10. März 2009)

Alles Gute nachträglich !


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. März 2009)

Jou danke


----------



## Maik (10. März 2009)

IcocaI hat gesagt.:


> ach ihr versteht das falsch


Ich glaub eher, dass du hier was nicht verstehst, denn durchgängig kleingeschriebene Forenbeiträge sind nicht erwünscht, und diese Regel gilt auch im Smalltalk-Forum.

Da du mein Netiquetten-Zitat entweder übersehen, oder seine Aussage nicht verstanden hast, zitiere ich jetzt halt den vollständigen Punkt 15:



> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.



Ich hoffe, die Message ist jetzt bei dir angekommen, worum es hier geht.

mfg Maik


----------



## IcocaI (10. März 2009)

danke dass du dir extra zeit genommen hast und mir das zu erklären  ... da ich aber dachte das es hier ein thema ist wo steht "Langeweile" dachte ich es geht um langeweile und bei langeweile hab ich keine lust da mich irgendwie groß anstrengen zu müssen was richtig bzw groß/klein zu schreiben da wie es hier steht was mit langeweile zu tun hat ... 

aber wenn du das unbedingt willst, werde ich mich jetzt daran halten, Ok?

 Natürlich schreibe ich in anderen Themen alles richtig. 

Schönen Tag noch ...;-)


----------



## Maik (10. März 2009)

So eine bescheuerte Ausrede hab ich bislang auch noch nicht zu lesen bekommen :suspekt:

Achja, glaub nur nicht, dass du in diesem Thread weiterhin die Forenregeln ignorieren kannst, denen du bei deiner Registrierung zugestimmt hast!


----------



## IcocaI (10. März 2009)

IcocaI hat gesagt.:


> aber wenn du das unbedingt willst, werde ich mich jetzt daran halten, Ok?
> 
> Natürlich schreibe ich in anderen Themen alles richtig.



Habe ich gesagt, dass ich mich daran nicht halten werde? Aber gut jetzt ...


----------



## Ex1tus (10. März 2009)

In Langeweile geht inzwischen eher darum das man ein bißchen Smalltalk während der Arbeit machen kann. Da wir hier aber ca. 5 Dauergäste sind, lesen deinen Beitrag ca. 5 Leute. Die tun sich schwerer wenn das alles in klein gehalten ist. Wenn es nur ein Satz ist, hab ich eigentlich kein Problem damit, aber z. B. das Posting 17:37 ist lästig zu lesen. 

Auch wenn es in der Smalltalk Ecke etwas lascher gehandhabt wird, sollte man trotzdem ein Minimum an RS an den Tag legen.


----------



## IcocaI (10. März 2009)

Ist ja jetzt alles geklärt ;-)


----------



## Alleno (10. März 2009)

Dann bin ich froh, dass ihr das während meiner Abwesenheit geklärt habt  

wünsche euch nen schönen Abend!

LG
Alleno


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. März 2009)

Guuuten Abend Alleno.
Wars schön beim Arzt?


----------



## Alleno (10. März 2009)

Hör mir bloss auf  voll blöd ... 
aber naja was solls...nach Ärztebesuchen fühlt man sich wohl noch schlechter...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. März 2009)

Hm ja... das stimmt.


----------



## sight011 (10. März 2009)

Warum warst du beim Artzt?


----------



## smileyml (10. März 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @...muss jetzt zum Kieferorthopäden, der mich wieder ausfragt ob ich nen Blasinstrument spiele etc.  keine Lust!



Ich denke weil sie schlecht sieht.


----------



## hammet (11. März 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon wieder wach ?! :-(


----------



## IcocaI (11. März 2009)

ja, leider ... :-( Aber ich werde mir gleich einen Kaffee holen und dann gehts mir hoffentlich gleich besser XD


----------



## sight011 (11. März 2009)

Hey Ladies & Gentlemen 

@ Älo die Arbeit ist geschrieben, somit kommt nur noch die Dritte am Freitag!!


----------



## Alleno (11. März 2009)

Und wie war es sight? Alles geklappt?

Stell dir vor, hab dir sogar die Däumchen gedrückt 

P.S: zu deiner Frage von gestern: War beim Kieferorthopäden, weil ich schon recht lange mit Kiefer-, Rücken- und Nackenschmerzen zu tun hab. . .


----------



## sight011 (11. März 2009)

Was war das denn für ein Zahn, wenn man davon Kiefer Rücken und Nacken schmerzen bekommt?


----------



## Alleno (11. März 2009)

Hier gehts leider nicht um 1nen Zahn, sondern um meinen ganzen blöden Kiefer. 
Der hat ne nicht-sichtbare Fehlstellung, die dazu führt, dass sich die Schmerzen nicht nur auf den Kiefer auswirken, sondern auch auf Rücken, Nacken und Kopf. Ja jetzt hab ich 2Alternativen, die zwischen 5000 - 8000 Euro kosten würden. Eine davon wär ziemlich schmerzvoll. Natürlich muss man dafür privat aufkommen. Tja manche legen das Geld in nen Auto an und ich muss es eben in meinen Kiefer anlegen. Bekloppt!


----------



## Toffi123 (11. März 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke weil sie schlecht sieht.



Müsste sie da nicht zum Augenartzt?


----------



## smileyml (11. März 2009)

Toffi123 hat gesagt.:


> Müsste sie da nicht zum Augenartzt?



Das gilt es zu prüfen...bei der Sache sollten wir dran bleiben.


----------



## sight011 (11. März 2009)

Ist heute der Tag der blöden Sprüche


----------



## Toffi123 (11. März 2009)

Tut mir leid, manchmal kann ich mir sowas nicht verkneifen...


----------



## sight011 (12. März 2009)

Wie gehts meinen Atzen?! 

Voll krass, Ex weißt du wer jetzt zusammen ist?!


----------



## hammet (12. März 2009)

Grüße, alle mit einander ! 

Auf Ex musst du wohl etwas länger warten (Berufsschule)


----------



## Dorschty (12. März 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## IcocaI (12. März 2009)

morgen ^^ ... man ... was für ein Wetter -.- ... 

@alleno warst du nur bei einem Arzt? ... würde mir ne 2 Meinung einholen ^^ ... ach und die exotischen Sprüche verkneife ich mir  ... ansonsten gute Besserung


----------



## Alleno (12. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits!

@local: 

Stimmt, dumme bzw. exotische Sprüche sind hier wirklich nicht angebracht.
Also ich war deswegen schon einmal vor paar Jahren bei bestimmten Zahnärzten, die sich spezielisiert haben und dann jetzt noch einmal letztes Jahr. Die Zahnärztin hat mich dann zu diesem Kieferorthopäden geschickt. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall mal nen Termin beim Chirurg machen und mir anhören was die da wie machen würden. Und dann werd ich mal sehen, wie ich mich entscheide.


----------



## sight011 (12. März 2009)

Älo biste da?


----------



## Alleno (12. März 2009)

Was´s los sighty?


----------



## sight011 (12. März 2009)

Ich hätte vorhin ein beruhigendes Gespräch gebraucht  - es hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass die Aufgaben in deutsch gar nicht so schwierig sind, wie ich gedacht habe.


----------



## Alleno (13. März 2009)

okidok, dann bin ich ja beruhigt  wenn du nochmal nen beruhigendes Gespräch brauchst oder Fragen hast, sag bescheid. 

Dann wünsch ich ne gute Nacht!


----------



## tcppunk (13. März 2009)

Hey Dudes, ich hab ma ne janz simple Frage wa..
Wer is dat

Thx


----------



## sight011 (13. März 2009)

Ein Mann


----------



## hammet (13. März 2009)

Der Sohn seiner Mutter!


----------



## sight011 (13. März 2009)

Ich korrigiere ein hässlicher Mann!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. März 2009)

..und ich füge "große Ohren" hinzu.

Also ein hässlicher Mann, mit großen Ohren, welcher der Sohn seiner eigenen Mutter ist. So ein Schwein, sowas gehört verboten!


----------



## tcppunk (14. März 2009)

ok.... ihr habt keine Ahnung


----------



## sight011 (14. März 2009)

Wieso ich finde das bringt die Sache schon soziemlichauf den Punkt! 

Ist es ein amerikanischer Präsi.?


----------



## mAu (14. März 2009)

Das ist Angela Merkel?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. März 2009)

Ronald Reagan vielleicht?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. März 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Mal ein Montag an dem ich nicht ganz so müde bin...


----------



## hammet (16. März 2009)

Morgen ! 

@Ex 
Nur eine Woche Schule gehabt?


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

*PeaZz in!*

Melde mich zurück.


----------



## hammet (16. März 2009)

Ui ui der Matze ist auch mal wieder da 
Huhu Maaaatzeeee!


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

Yup, los gehts jetzt langsam mit der Abschlussprüfungsarbeit.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. März 2009)

Und bei mir Richtung Zwischenprüfung...

@hammet: Ich hab immer nur eine Woche. Achja, wenn du etwas zusammengeschrieben hast, solltest du es mir auch schicken .


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

@Ex
Wann findet die statt?


----------



## hammet (16. März 2009)

@Ex
Du hast ja gestern gezockt, also konnte ich es dir nicht schicken. Deswegen kriegste auch ne PM gleich 

Achja und wir haben uns einen Server gekauft...



//EDIT oder vielleicht doch nicht, man kann keine Anhänge per PM verschicken :X


----------



## Ex1tus (16. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Wann findet die statt?


26.03
Ist nicht mehr lang hin...


hammet hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Du hast ja gestern gezockt, also konnte ich es dir nicht schicken. Deswegen kriegste auch ne PM gleich


Hätteste halt was gesagt. Ich hab nicht gewusst, das man dann keine Anfragen zum schicken stellen kann.


----------



## hammet (16. März 2009)

Naja Anfragen kann man schon stellen, ich wollte dich aber nicht beim zocken ablenken.

Haste keine Mail wo ich das jetzt mal hinschicken könnte? 


Und viel Glück bei der Zwischenprüfung, bei deinem Beruf zählt die ja etwas oder?


----------



## sight011 (16. März 2009)

*Langeweile*

Bonjour Ladies & Gentlemen!!


----------



## Alleno (16. März 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben 

Und ein besonders freudiger Gruss zu Matze !! Endlich biste wieder da hehe


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

Vielen Dank an die Dame.
PeaZz sight.
Zurück mit neuen Motivationen ;-)


----------



## Alleno (16. März 2009)

Vielleicht wurde die Frage schon besntwortet, aber wo warst du so lange?
Und, wie gehts dir? Erzähl mal ... 

acha Hey sighty  und auch an die Anderen


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

Hatte Berufsschule. War bischen nervig, immerhin hatten wir insgesammt 10 Schulaufgaben/Exen auf 10 Berufsschultag :suspekt:

Aber ansonnsten alles super! Hab jetzt wieder angefangen Sport zu machen und 3 neue lieder fertig gestellt ^^

Ich hoffe ich hab hier nicht so viel verpasst


----------



## sight011 (16. März 2009)

*Yo yo*

Hey Matze, hey Alleno, na wie geht's euch, schön von euch am Montag morgen zu hören, wie geht's denn so? Habt ihr was erlebt in der letzten Zeit? -Na auf die Motivation bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Na auf die Motivation bin ich gespannt!


War auf den Sportlichen-, Musikalischen- und Partybereich bezogen


----------



## Ex1tus (16. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und viel Glück bei der Zwischenprüfung, bei deinem Beruf zählt die ja etwas oder?



Schön wärs. Ich glaube für die, die dieses Jahr anfangen, zählt die Zwischenprüfung was, bei uns muss man nur teilgenommen haben um die Abschlussprüfung besuchen zu dürfen. Und so wayned das halt .


----------



## Alleno (16. März 2009)

@Matze: 
Nene also ich war hier auch kaum anwesend. Hatte selbst genug wegen meiner Hausarbeit zu tun. Bin meistens dann nur mal abends in den Chat gegangen. War echt immer sehr lustig da  Bei sight haste da schon mehr verpasst  ich sag nur "Beischlafgeschichten" :suspekt:

@Sight: 
hmmm lass mich überlegen. Wann haben wir das letzte Mal geschrieben?  ich glaube, in der kurzen Zwischenzeit ist nicht viel passiert. Aber gut gehts mir auf jeden Fall ...sogar eher bestens haha und selbst?


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

@sight


Alleno hat gesagt.:


> nur "Beischlafgeschichten" :suspekt:


Los, haus raus ;-)


----------



## sight011 (16. März 2009)

Hehe, ich würde ja so gern - aber is ne "Lady" anwesend 

Und die ist katholisch


----------



## hammet (16. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Schön wärs. Ich glaube für die, die dieses Jahr anfangen, zählt die Zwischenprüfung was, bei uns muss man nur teilgenommen haben um die Abschlussprüfung besuchen zu dürfen. Und so wayned das halt .



Hmm ist bei uns immer so oO Also zählt nie was *fg*


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

@sight
Aber anscheinend weiß die Lady schon bescheid, also warum die Zurückhaltung? ;-]


----------



## Alleno (16. März 2009)

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass sight denkt, dass NUR weil ich ne Frau bin, ich nicht mit eurer "Mänlichkeit" umgehen kann. Habe ich die Feuerprobe denn nicht langsam mal überstanden? Ich bin zwar katholisch, aber weder verklemmt noch spießig. Solche Ausreden zählen also nicht . 
Achja und nochwas: Warum kommt das Lady in Anführungszeichen


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

Vieleicht liebt er es einfach nur ironisch zu sprechen


----------



## Ex1tus (16. März 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Habe ich die Feuerprobe denn nicht langsam mal überstanden?



Als Frau niemals . Alle Männer sind Geschlechtsnaz!s.


----------



## Alleno (16. März 2009)

DAS lasse ich diesmal nicht gelten


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

Na gut, dann nehmen wir doch Ex's Aussage


----------



## sight011 (16. März 2009)

harr 


> Vieleicht liebt er es einfach nur ironisch zu sprechen


, das liebt er!! 

Sagen wir es mal so, wenn keine Frau hier sein würde, würde  ich sagen, 
-->Damm war das ein übler Abend, wir haben übelst gesoffen und später bin ich noch zu ner Bekannten, ich hab sie übelst im stehen durch ihre halbe Wohnung gebangt!! 

Aber dadurch das ne Frau hier ist rede ich natürlich nicht so einen primitiven Schwachsinn!


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> harr  , das liebt er!!


Damit ist er nicht allein 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> später bin ich noch zu ner Bekannten, ich hab sie übelst im stehen durch ihre halbe Wohnung gebangt!!


Achso, du meinst, du hattest eine wundervollen Abend mit einer dir nahestehenden Person und die Romantik war in der gesammten Wohnung zu spüren ... Das wolltest du doch sagen, oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. März 2009)

Oder um es biblisch auszudrücken: Ihr habt euch in der ganzen Wohnung gesehen.


----------



## ArtificialPro (16. März 2009)

Guten start in die woche wünsch ich euch 

Bin heute mal schön mit nem Mercedes SUV von Kiel nach Bremen gefahren. Das Ding hat 215 KM/h geschaft. Hat übelst Spaß gemacht  Geiles Auto xD xD


----------



## sight011 (16. März 2009)

> Achso, du meinst, du hattest eine wundervollen Abend mit einer dir nahestehenden Person und die Romantik war in der gesammten Wohnung zu spüren ... Das wolltest du doch sagen, oder?



Richtig  



> Oder um es biblisch auszudrücken: Ihr habt euch in der ganzen Wohnung gesehen.



richtig, gesehen trifft es schon relativ gut, wir haben uns tief in die Augen gesehen! 


So, Alleno meinte ja sie wäre so etwas gewachsen  Ich glaub ihr fehlen aber immer noch die Worte + sie wird nie wieder mit reden 


@ arti jo das klingt doch mal wirklich nach nem "GUTEN START"


----------



## Matze (16. März 2009)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Bin heute mal schön mit nem Mercedes SUV von Kiel nach Bremen gefahren. Das Ding hat 215 KM/h geschaft. Hat übelst Spaß gemacht  Geiles Auto xD xD


Huhuhu, jetzt hatten wir schon das Thema Sex und dicke Autos. Um unserem Klischee gerecht zu werden fehlt jetzt bloß noch Fußball und ein Kasten Bier 

@sight
Vieleicht sagt sie auch grade nichts, weil sie nicht on ist 

Ich verabschiede mich damit:
PeaZz out!


----------



## Ex1tus (16. März 2009)

Bier ist toll! Ich mag Bier .

Fußballsaison fängt auch bald wieder an, da werd ich wieder in der Reserve rocken .


----------



## sight011 (16. März 2009)

Ich bin auch ertsmal raus!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (16. März 2009)

Ich hab was von Bier gehört, dann musst ich direkt mal hierhin.
Nabend.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Morgen.

Ging ja noch weiter gestern. Fußball finde ich langweilig, da mach ich lieber selbst Sport. Und Bier... na ja, entweder gleich was richtiges oder ich bleib beim Wasser


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

Morgen. Deswegen spiel ich ja in der Reserve... Zugucken BL oder so, tu ich auch seeeeehr selten.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Ich hab Fußball in der Schule immer gehasst. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass es fast immer nur die Wahl zwischen Fußbal und Basketball gab -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

Basketball hat mich immer angekotzt, weil die ganzen Bauern das genauso gespielt haben wie Fußball. Da ist man regelmäßig umgeflogen....Dann ist einem auch ständig überall draufgepatscht worden usw. . Ich hab ja mit meiner Körpergröße (mit Schuhen 2 m) schon Vorteile beim Basketball, aber das hat es mir immer versaut...

Da hab ich lieber Fußball gespielt, das konnten wenigstens alle. Und wenn es jemand nicht konnte hat er einem wenigstens das Spiel nicht versaut. Deswegen spiel ich eigentlich auch nur noch Streetball 1on1 oder 2on2 wenn wir mal genug Leute sind.


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

*Morgen*



> Ich hab ja mit meiner Körpergröße (mit Schuhen 2 m) schon Vorteile beim Basketball, aber das hat es mir immer versaut...



Du bist O.O 2m?

Hat jemand nochmal was von Älo gehört? ;-]


P.S.: Morgen allerseits hiermit erkläre ich die Gremiumssitzung für eröffnet.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

@sight
Gremiumssitzung zu was?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Du bist O.O 2m?



Fast. Mit Schuhen bin ich es dann .

Was sind die Tagesthemen Herr Vorsitzender?


----------



## hammet (17. März 2009)

Oi Ex1tus trägt Plateauschuhe! oO

Und guten Morgeööön! 


@Ex
Gestern noch was geschafft? *fg*


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

Naja, ein bißchen was.  Ich mach heute wahrscheinlich noch ein bißchen weiter, dann bekommst du nochmal n WiP.


----------



## hammet (17. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ein bißchen was.  Ich mach heute wahrscheinlich noch ein bißchen weiter, dann bekommst du nochmal n WiP.



WIP für die Seite oder für das Logo? Weil du ja meintest du würdest erstmal ein Logo gestalten.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Was schmiedet ihr da eigentlich für dunkle Pläne?


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

Die Komission ist zusammengekommen um zu diskutieren, ob das was Volker Pispers erzählt überhaupt noch lustig ist, weil er ja meist die Wahrheit ausspricht  und es gar kein kabarett ist. 

Wenn ihr Volker P. nicht kennt gebe ich euch heute frei - und ihr könnt nach Hause gehen und euch seine Videos auf you-tube angucken


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ihr Volker P. nicht kennt gebe ich euch heute frei - und ihr könnt nach Hause gehen und euch seine Videos auf you-tube angucken


Na dann bring das mal meinem Chef und meinem Ausbilder bei


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> WIP für die Seite oder für das Logo? Weil du ja meintest du würdest erstmal ein Logo gestalten.



Mal schauen auf was ich Lust habe .


----------



## Alleno (17. März 2009)

Die kleine unschulsige katholische Älo ist da ja ;-] aber sie geht jetzt erst einmal ins Fitnessstudio und dann in die Sauna 

Guten Morgen allerseits und bis später!


----------



## hammet (17. März 2009)

Wuahhhh 
wollte ich nur mal loswerden


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

Eher "wuah" oder eher "WUAARGH!" ?


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

> Na dann bring das mal meinem Chef und meinem Ausbilder bei


 Hehe, kein Ding! Der kommt gleich auf dich zu 



> Die kleine unschulsige katholische Älo ist da ja  aber sie geht jetzt erst einmal ins Fitnessstudio und dann in die Sauna



Lass es dir gut gehen  Grüß vom sighty 

@ hammet


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. März 2009)

Ahhhaaaaaaaaaaa der Langeweile Thread 

Ihr rockt echt alles... hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier immer noch die selben rumspammen^^


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> Ihr rockt echt alles... hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier immer noch die selben rumspammen^^


Bis zum bitteren Ende ;-)


----------



## hammet (17. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Eher "wuah" oder eher "WUAARGH!" ?



Zweiteres, wobei es auch eine Mischung sein könnte, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.
In Anbetracht der Sternenkonstellation und der Tasache, dass wir uns im Jahr des Büffels befinden könnte es auch "UGGAUGGA" bedeuten.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Zweiteres, wobei es auch eine Mischung sein könnte, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.
> In Anbetracht der Sternenkonstellation und der Tasache, dass wir uns im Jahr des Büffels befinden könnte es auch "UGGAUGGA" bedeuten.


Ich hoffe du hast die Sonnenwinde und den Vogelflug beachtet, nicht dass es noch ein böses Erwachen gibt


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

Wer bist du?  (HuRaHoRRe)


----------



## hammet (17. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe du hast die Sonnenwinde und den Vogelflug beachtet, nicht dass es noch ein böses Erwachen gibt



Da eine Proportionalität zwischen der Erdmasse und der Anzahl an Vögeln besteht und diese jedoch abängig vom Vogelflug ist und sie deswegen ausgleicht, ist der Vogelflug zu vernachlässigen.
Und die Sonnenwinde sind in dieser Periode auch sehr schwach. Nach Regeln der Mathematik kann man unbekannte Größen geringen Ausmaßes irgnorieren, da die Genauigkeit des Ergebnisses als Bereich definiert ist.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

Guck dir einfach die Vogelgedärme an, dann hast du Gewissheit. 

So, da ich einen verdammten Ohrwurm habe, teile ich ihn mit euch. "Wo sind all die Indianer hin, wann verlor das große Ziel den Sinn"

HAHA!


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> So, da ich einen verdammten Ohrwurm habe, teile ich ihn mit euch. "Wo sind all die Indianer hin, wann verlor das große Ziel den Sinn"


Du wirst lachen, aber ich kenne das Lied


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

Kennt hier eigentlich echt keiner Volker P.?


----------



## HuRaHoRRe (17. März 2009)

@sight011

Hab hier auch ein par Monate lang im Sekundentakt reingespammt.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Kennt hier eigentlich echt keiner Volker P.?


War das der mit den Flügel, der Hakenhand und dem Schnabel? Nein? Dann kenn ich ihn nicht :d


HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> @sight011
> 
> Hab hier auch ein par Monate lang im Sekundentakt reingespammt.


Sight und ich lieben Ironie, also nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## Alleno (17. März 2009)

Sooooo, wieder zurück 

@hammet:

Was soll denn dieses "Wuahhhh" bedeuten? Ich frag, weils direkt nach meinem Eintrag war.

@Ex:

Wo sind all die Indianer hin, wann verlor das große Ziel den Sinn - hau" ja ja von Pur ist das  aber wieso hast du davon nen Ohrwurm? Geht es dir nicht gut?

@sight:

danke danke, den hatte ich


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

HuRaHoRRe hat gesagt.:


> @sight011
> 
> Hab hier auch ein par Monate lang im Sekundentakt reingespammt.



Aber trotzdem nur 15ter . Fliegengewicht ^^.

@ Alleno: ^^ So ungefähr. Ne, das kommt einfach bei einem Lied einer übelsten Beatdown/Hardcore Band zum Schluss. Die haben das glaube ich extra gemacht, damit einem das immer im Kopf rumschwirrt. Wenn die Band nicht so geil wäre....^^.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Eine kommt, einer geht: Mahlzeit!


----------



## hammet (17. März 2009)

@BW
Naja nur dass du anscheinend Freizeit hast und ich auch welche möchte


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

> Hab hier auch ein par Monate lang im Sekundentakt reingespammt.



Was nennst du hier spamen ;-] ... 



> War das der mit den Flügel, der Hakenhand und dem Schnabel? Nein? Dann kenn ich ihn nicht :d



 .... -Nein!  DEr is voll coolo!



> Sight und ich lieben Ironie, also nicht so ernst nehmen



Oh, ja! 




> Eine kommt, einer geht: Mahlzeit!



Guten Hunger! 


ICh war gerade schon essen haben uns Baguettes bestellt!  Man ich sitz gerade an den Änderungen von einer Broschüre! Was macht ihr so

mfg


----------



## Alleno (17. März 2009)

Hmhm was man wohl mit so viel Freizeit alles anfangen kann ;-]
ich glaub, ich mach nen kleinen Mittagsschlaf und dann mal sehen. Vielleicht noch mit Freunden raus. Wetter spielt gerade auch mit.


Achja nochwas: Hab meine Hausarbeit endlich fertig und werde sie morgen in der Uni abgeben . Habe mir meine REST-Semesterferien also verdient


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

Ich hab Schnitzelsandwich gemampft (@hammet: Ja von gestern, musste mir für 15€ bestellen, das reicht noch für heute ).


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was macht ihr so


Klassendiagramm zeichnen.



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab Schnitzelsandwich gemampft (@hammet: Ja von gestern, musste mir für 15€ bestellen, das reicht noch für heute ).


Ich Nudeln mit bischen tomatensoße.



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Hmhm was man wohl mit so viel Freizeit alles anfangen kann ;-]


Einen Kuchen backen. Vögel zählen. Kühe schuppsen. Schafe erschrecken. Die Gravitationstheorie mit der Allgemeinen Relativitätstheroie vereinen. Die Frage auf "42" finden. Den Papst verführen. Scientologen das Haus mit Klopapier bewerfen. Den Kapitalismus stürzen. Sich die Nase putzen.
Sooo, das müsste ALLES sein


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

> Hmhm was man wohl mit so viel Freizeit alles anfangen kann
> ich glaub, ich mach nen kleinen Mittagsschlaf und dann mal sehen. Vielleicht noch mit Freunden raus. Wetter spielt gerade auch mit.



Ich korrigiere Leute die nicht nur faulenzen ;-]  Studentenzeit ist =chilligste!!  




> Ich hab Schnitzelsandwich gemampft



GEEEEEEIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!! 

Ich wäre jetzt auch gerne draußen unterwegs  ... doch heute wird ein langer Tag :-( später noch Training und dazwischen wollte ich die html Seite für die Schule fertig machen 





> Den Papst verführen.



Du würdest den Papst verführen?


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Du würdest den Papst verführen?


Ich habe die Antworten doch individualisiert...
*duck und weg*
;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

Verschwörungen aufdecken und verschwören hast du vergessen. Und Kuchen mampfen, die Kurve kratzen, auf die Kacke haun.


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Verschwörungen aufdecken und verschwören hast du vergessen. Und Kuchen mampfen, die Kurve kratzen, auf die Kacke haun.


Hab ich das nicht erwähnt oder habe ich es erwähnt? Vieleicht verschlüsselt? Vieleicht darf ich es nur nicht laut aussprechen oder vieleicht ist meine Zurückhaltung selbst Teil einer großen Verschwörung...


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

Harr Harr, ... hast du es vielelicht vergessen? 


EDIT:


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Harr Harr, ... hast du es vielelicht vergessen?
> 
> EDIT:


NIEMALS! Welch Scheml unterbreitet mir diese Anschuldigung ?


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

^*pfeif* ......


----------



## Alleno (17. März 2009)

Haha ihr habt ja echt tolle Einfälle


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Tja, Kreativität kombiniert mit unserer Gradwanderung zwischen Wahnsinn und Genie ist eines der Treibende Kräfte im Universum ;-)


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

Seit wann ist das youtube-logo "grün"


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Ist grün, weil heute St. Patricks Day in Irland ist.


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

*Wie der was dazu gelernt! *

Alter die Färben die Flüsse grün in Chicago und Illinois!


----------



## Ex1tus (17. März 2009)

3 Updates von Vista mit insgesamt 85 MB haben jetzt fast 1,5 Stunden zum installieren gebraucht... O.O


----------



## Matze (17. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> 3 Updates von Vista mit insgesamt 85 MB haben jetzt fast 1,5 Stunden zum installieren gebraucht... O.O


Warscheinlich mussten die auch noch grün eingefärbt werden ^^



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Alter die Färben die Flüsse grün in Chicago und Illinois!


Echt jetzt?

Bin dann mal weg, Sport und danach Feierabend machen 
PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (17. März 2009)

Ich dahcte eerst das wäre ne Fotomontage/Retusche -halt nach bearbeitet

aber guck im Anhang bzw. wenn du auf den Link klickst, wird das sogar in so einem Rieseführer beschrieben.


http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&um=1&q=st+patricks+day+Flüsse&btnG=Bilder-Suche


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

PeaZz in!
Hab nen riesigen Kater, aber nicht getrunken ^^

@sight
Ja, das Bild kenne ich, dachte aber auch, das wäre Nachbearbeitet


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

Moin, nein ist es nicht!! Heute ist ja alles mit Photoshop möglich, nur dieses paradoxe Bild ist schon "echt"!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2009)

Morgen.

Ich geh heute mit leichter Verpätung in den Betrieb, und wir haben hier 2 getrennte Gebäude und in dem, in dem ich bin, sind vielleicht noch 5 andere. Ich komm also in den Betrieb und meine Kolleginnen winken mich schon mit fast verzweifelter Miene zu sich. "Wir sind heute früh hier rein gekommen, und die ganzen PCs und ein paar Bildschirme sind weg, außerdem wurden Muster rumgeschmisssen und es sah verwüstet aus." Ich stand dann so wtf mäßig rum . Natürlich seit Ewigkeiten die Daten nicht auf den Server kopiert...Verdammt. Plötzlich kommt der Lagerchef hier rein und guckt schon leicht amüsiert. Ich denk mir so: "Der findet das lustig? Das ist doch nicht typisch für den. Eigentlich müsste der ausrasten. Aber dann stellt sich raus, das mein Kollege, den ich extra noch daran erinnert habe, vergessen hat dem Lagerchef (der hat die ganzen Schlüssel) Bescheid zu sagen das er hier zuschließt, und der wollte uns nen Denkzettel verpassen.:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

Ist doch toll ^^
Mit so viel Humor empfangen zu werden wäre mal nicht schlecht ...


----------



## hammet (18. März 2009)

Guten Morgööön!

@Ex

Naja ist doch lustig 
Lockert den tag etwas auf


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2009)

Naja, ich war/bin eh noch zu müde um starke Emotionen zu zeigen, d. h. ich war nicht besonders geschockt als das Zeug weg war, deswegen fand ich es auch nicht so "lustig" als es wieder da war. Es hat nur mehr Arbeit für mich bedeutet, da ich das ganze Zeugs wieder anschließen musste.

Wenn ich müde bin, bin ich ein Roboter (ein nicht besonders gut funktionierender ).


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich müde bin, bin ich ein Roboter


Hehe, ich weiß was du meinst. Hauptsache kein sinnloses Energie vergeuden. Manchmal Arbeite ich Müde sogar effektiver :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

> Ich geh heute mit leichter Verpätung in den Betrieb, und wir haben hier 2 getrennte Gebäude und in dem, in dem ich bin, sind vielleicht noch 5 andere. Ich komm also in den Betrieb und meine Kolleginnen winken mich schon mit fast verzweifelter Miene zu sich. "Wir sind heute früh hier rein gekommen, und die ganzen PCs und ein paar Bildschirme sind weg, außerdem wurden Muster rumgeschmisssen und es sah verwüstet aus." Ich stand dann so wtf mäßig rum . Natürlich seit Ewigkeiten die Daten nicht auf den Server kopiert...Verdammt. Plötzlich kommt der Lagerchef hier rein und guckt schon leicht amüsiert. Ich denk mir so: "Der findet das lustig? Das ist doch nicht typisch für den. Eigentlich müsste der ausrasten. Aber dann stellt sich raus, das mein Kollege, den ich extra noch daran erinnert habe, vergessen hat dem Lagerchef (der hat die ganzen Schlüssel) Bescheid zu sagen das er hier zuschließt, und der wollte uns nen Denkzettel verpassen.




Harr,  aber n cooler Macker! :suspekt:

Oh man, ey die dynamic meiner Stimmung ähnelt einer Sinus-Kurve, seit meine Prinzessin weg ist, -will ich nur noch meine Freundin zurü+ck


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

Hab ich auch erst hinter mir. Problem ist, machen kann man dagegen gar nichts. Was es aber für mich gebessert hat, war den Frust beim Sport und beim Schreiben raus zu lassen


----------



## Alleno (18. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

bin grad aufm Sprung. 

@sight:
Bevor du versuchst sie zu vergessen, wie wäre es denn mal damit, dass du rausfindest, wie die Chancen stehen 

Wenn noch nicht alles für aus und vorbei spricht, dann vergiss mal deine "Beischlaf-Gesichten" und fang an zu kämpfen. Erst wenn wirklich nichts mehr für ne 2te Chance spricht, musste versuchen dich abzulenken irgendwie. Ich weiß den Spruch will keiner hören, aber Zeit heilt wirklich alle Wunden! Manchmal kann Wut einem dabei aber auch gut helfen . Jeder schafft das, auch du!

was macht eigentlich die Vita Oase? 

So, bin jetzt erstmal weg. Bis heute Abend eventuell
cucu


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Manchmal kann Wut einem dabei aber auch gut helfen


Na ja, sollte nicht in Kontrollverlust ausarten. Besinn dich lieber auf das, was du hast, z.B. Freundeskreis.



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> was macht eigentlich die Vita Oase?


? Machst du ein Thermalbad auf? ^^


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

> Bevor du versuchst sie zu vergessen, wie wäre es denn mal damit, dass du rausfindest, wie die Chancen stehen



Danke ich glaube das mach ich, auch wenn die Entäuschung danach vielelicht erstmal größer ist, wird sie dan ndie Karten auf den Tisch legen und hoffentlich endlich mal Stellung beziehen - ich kann mir einfach alles nich mehr ohne sie vorstellen, sie hat mir gezeigt was liebe ist, sollte sie auch die Frau sein die mir zeigt wie man sie zerstört?



EDIT: Erster Entwurf (für die Schule) http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/Fitness Studio/ -under construction-


----------



## Alleno (18. März 2009)

So meinte ich es doch auch garnicht Matze. Bei Wut muss man doch nicht immer davon sprechen, dass man sie an dem jenigen auslässt. Ich weiß nur, dass mir die Wut geholfen hat erstmal zu verstehen was fürn A-Loch er ist. Ja und nach der Wut kommt dann irgendwann die du-bist-mir-egal-Phase. Kann natürlich auch anders laufen.

So nun wirklich weg


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

@Alleno
Aber wenn man jetzt nur noch denkt, was für ein A-Loch der Andere ist, dann ist das doch Heuchelei gegenüber sich Selbst. Immerhin hat man doch einst ganz anders über diese Person gedacht und gesprochen. Drum finde ich es falsch, sich gleich auf eine andere Seite zu schlage.

@sight
Ich versteh zwar nicht viel von Webdesign, aber irgendwie kommt mir bei dem Wort Oase immer eine Palme und Wasser in den Sinn, sprich grün und blau. Aber ansonnsten siehts schon mal recht gut aus


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

Ich weiß wie Älo das meint - sie emint halt das die Wut nichts mehr von dem Gefühl der Zuneigung übrig lässt und das besser sein kann, als wenn man imemr noch ein Teil davon in seinem Herzen trägt 

Ich weiß momentan überhaupt nicht was ich will, ich will eigentlich nicht das sie aus meinem Leben verschwindet, aber ich will auch nicht weiter so an ihr hängen -.-


Man man, schon so viel Gefühl heute morgen! 

ja genauso seh ich das auch Blau grün, deswegen wollte ich eigentlich auch noch das Bild einbauen, das hätte das ganz auch aufregender gestaltet - leider darf ich nur die Bidler verwenden die gegeben sind!


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

Jeder muss selbst finden, wie er klar kommt.

Schade, aber der Kunde ist ja nun mal König ^^


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

Ja das ist er *roten Teppich ausroll*


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2009)

Selbst wenn er 200 Änderungen und 50 Neuentwürfe will, die alle auf seine Vorschläge hin gemacht worden sind.


----------



## hammet (18. März 2009)

Muahahaha dann weißt du ja, was auf dich zu kommt Ex1tus


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

Und selbständig so weiterdenken, wie es der Kunde tun würde muss man natürlich auch. Aber wenns dann nicht passt, dann hat man die Anforderungen nicht erfüllt. Also alles so machen, wie er es sagt. Aber das es so doch noch besser wäre, da hätte man selbst drauf kommen müssen. Also selbständig so weiterdenken, wie es der Kunde tun würde muss man natürlich auch. Aber wenns dann nicht passt, dann hat man die Anforderungen nicht erfüllt. Also alles so machen, wie er es sagt. Aber das es so doch noch besser wäre, da hätte man selbst drauf kommen müssen...


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

Ich will den Kunden immer glücklich machen, obwohl es nicht verlangt wird, werde ich denke ich mal für das Schulprojekt noch einen Entwurf machen, der auch Bilder beinhaltet die nicht gegeben waren um dem Kunden zwei Vorschläge vorzulegen


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Muahahaha dann weißt du ja, was auf dich zu kommt Ex1tus



Dito .

@ Matze: Genau so schauts aus...


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

Boah, Terror - woaran ich gerade sitze raubt mir nochmal den letzten Nerv! Auch wenn die Aufgabe sehr cool ist, aber das Material vom Kunden ist so ohne System! 


EDIT: Is ne 70 Seiten Broschüre  (da kann das schon mal nervig sein)


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> 70 Seiten Broschüre


Eine Broschüre oder ein Magazin? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2009)

70 Seiten Broschüre? oO

Dafür braucht man doch einen Waffenschein, oder?


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

Warscheinlich hat er sich nur verschrieben und er meint 70 Broschüren ^^


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

70 seitige  ist das Rechtschreib-Technisch nich korrekt oder was? 


Boah so ich hahb jetzt alle Seiten fertig - jetzt muss es zum Kunden raus - das wird glaube ich noch jede Menge Änderungen geben, weil das echt sowas von unsortiert war, ich hasse es wenn ELute ohne Struktur arbeiten!! ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Leute ohne Struktur arbeiten!!



<----hier ist auch einer


----------



## Matze (18. März 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich mal strukturiert in den Feierabend... mehr oder weniger, auf zum 3. mal in der Woche Sport treiben 

PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

Na denn alter ...


----------



## Ex1tus (18. März 2009)

Over and out! Howd rayne! (um mal richtig inet zu sein) .


----------



## Alleno (18. März 2009)

Guten Abend Jungs,

bin wieder zurück! Hoffe, der Arbeitstag war nicht allzu stressig?!

Sorry, dass ich noch einmal mit dem Thema anfangen muss, aber es lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe. 

Es kommt mir so vor, als würdest du mir irgendwas unterstellen Matze?! 
So vonwegen als würde ich mir selber was vormachen?! 
ABER hab ich nicht das Recht endlich Wut zu empfinden, wenn man mich monatelang richtig schlecht behandelt hat?
Die Wut war schon längst überfällig, glaub mir. Immer wieder habe ich meinen Stolz verloren und habe mir einderedet, dass er es nicht so gemeint hat oder das er das nicht wollte. Ich habe alles versucht zu entschuldigen. Sogar nach der Trennung noch. Irgendwann bin ich dann endlich aufgewacht und JA, ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich endlich gerafft habe, was er für einer ist! 

Und jetzt nochwas zu deiner Situation sight:
Klar, kann es passieren, dass du nochmal auf die Fresse fliegst und ihr keine weitere Chance habt. Das würde sicher mega wehtun, aber ist es nicht besser endlich zu wissen wo man dran ist? Diese beschissene Hoffnung die man immer hat, macht einen doch nur kaputt.


----------



## sight011 (18. März 2009)

Keiner unterstellt dir hier was Mutti 

Hey ... ich weiß das es eigentlich keine Chance mehr gibt --> Aber ich will es nicht so hinnehmen!  Es downt mich einfach - ich werde mit ihr drüber sprechen und gut is 


wenn der Typ ein Vollidiot war, versuch echt drüber weg zu kommen. Is natürlich leichter gesagt als getan  ... Ich werde mit ihr wohl nich mehr glücklich ich bin nur am überlegen, ob ich dann wenigstens noch so nen Abgang hinlegen sollte wie es sich für nen Typen gehört 

- @ MAtze im Voraus, ich meine nicht direkt nochmal mit ihr zu schlafen 

... ich mach nur Spaß  - nein aber ich merk einfach wie sie mir fehlt, ich will einfach nur wissen wie es ihr jetzt so geht nach der Trennung, das ganze hat ja auch Vorteile für uns beide, durch unsere Hobbys haben wir beide eigentlich sowieso keine Zeit für irgendwas - nich mal zum durchatmen ... diese Zeit haben wir nun beide - ich will ihr nochmal in die Augen schauen, das ist für mich momentan das wichtigste!


----------



## Alleno (18. März 2009)

Sight, hör auf mit deinem dummen Mutti hier und Mutti da. Hat damit doch echt garnichts zu tun. 

Und falls es immernoch nicht richtig rüber gekommen ist: ICH BIN DRÜBER HINWEG! Nur möchte ich es hier nicht so dastehen lassen, als wäre da noch irgendwas von meiner Seite. Ich bin endlich durch damit und kann aus der Sache nur mitnehmen WAS ICH NICHT WILL und BRAUCHE!

Achja und nochwas sight: Ich hoffe, das es nur Spaß war, denn wenn es hier um nen coolen Abgang geht, dann lass es lieber!


----------



## hammet (19. März 2009)

Guten Moiren 

Na alles fit im Schritt bei euch ?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

Morgen.

Das laufen fühlt sich wie immer an wenn du das meinst .


----------



## hammet (19. März 2009)

Na ist doch fein 
Was ich meine müsst ihr euch selber denken :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt: (ich mag diesen Smilie einfach :X)

Naja die woche ist fast geschafft, noch 2 Tage und dann ist Wochenende !!


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

PeaZz in!



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Es kommt mir so vor, als würdest du mir irgendwas unterstellen Matze?!


Das Einzige, was ich dir unterstelle ist, dass du den wichtigsten Satzt nicht gelesen hast...


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Jeder muss selbst finden, wie er klar kommt.


 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> bin nur am überlegen, ob ich dann wenigstens noch so nen Abgang hinlegen sollte wie es sich für nen Typen gehört


Und wie siehst du sowas? Was mit richtig viel Explosion, durch die Gegend fliegende Autos, während Meteoriten auf die Erde krachen, die Sonne sich verdunkelt und nur noch eine spartanische Beleuchtung herrscht, wärend du dich im ströhmenden Regen umdrehst und wie ein einsamer Krieger ohne die blutenden Wunden zuzuhalten durch die Ruinen in Richtung der untergehenden Sonne ziehst? ^^

@hammet
Yup, alles bestens mit meiner Hose ... :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was mit richtig viel Explosion, durch die Gegend fliegende Autos, während Meteoriten auf die Erde krachen, die Sonne sich verdunkelt und nur noch eine spartanische Beleuchtung herrscht, wärend du dich im ströhmenden Regen umdrehst und wie ein einsamer Krieger ohne die blutenden Wunden zuzuhalten durch die Ruinen in Richtung der untergehenden Sonne ziehst? ^^



Yeah! So muss das sein.

@hammet: Ich glaube ich verkürze heute auf 1,5 Tage. Ich bin übelst müde und hab schonwieder ein paar Überstunden angesammelt.


----------



## sight011 (19. März 2009)

> Und wie siehst du sowas? Was mit richtig viel Explosion, durch die Gegend fliegende Autos, während Meteoriten auf die Erde krachen, die Sonne sich verdunkelt und nur noch eine spartanische Beleuchtung herrscht, wärend du dich im ströhmenden Regen umdrehst und wie ein einsamer Krieger ohne die blutenden Wunden zuzuhalten durch die Ruinen in Richtung der untergehenden Sonne ziehst?




fliegende Autos Matze du bist doch verrückt! 




> Und wie siehst du sowas? Was mit richtig viel Explosion, durch die Gegend fliegende Autos, während Meteoriten auf die Erde krachen, die Sonne sich verdunkelt und nur noch eine spartanische Beleuchtung herrscht, wärend du dich im ströhmenden Regen umdrehst und wie ein einsamer Krieger ohne die blutenden Wunden zuzuhalten durch die Ruinen in Richtung der untergehenden Sonne ziehst?



ne lass einfach die Meteoriten weg  

Ich sag es mal so es war so ein Fade-Out, bis jetzt! Ich komm vielleicht deswegen nicht damit klar, ich mein ich kann doch nicht einer Person die ganze Zeit vertrauen Schenken und denken das ich immer auf sie zählen kann und auf einmal kriecht sie davon  

:suspekt: Das is irgendwie nich so das Ding, wie ich mir die Trennung zu meiner letzten Geliebten vorstelle.

@ Älo bleib mal gechillt - auch wenn du das jetzt nicht hören willst, wie kannst du an dem einen Tag so super lässig unterwegs sein und am nächsten explodieren wie ein Atompilz der eine Supernova auslöst?
Keiner hat dir hier irgendwas unterstellt und keiner hängt dir hier irgendwas an, ich sehe mich in der Lage hier für die Mehrheit zu sprechen, weil hier jeder jedem Achtung schenkt und du hier auch eine geschätzte Person bist. Und Mutti war nich böse gemeint Mutti 

 tschuldige hehe


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Keiner hat dir hier irgendwas unterstellt und keiner hängt dir hier irgendwas an


*Unterschrieben*


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> weil hier jeder jedem Achtung schenkt und du hier auch eine geschätzte Person bist.


*Unterschrieben*


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und Mutti war nich böse gemeint Mutti


Ach sight, wir haben doch noch ne größere Auswahl als Mutti:
- Digga
- Alter
- Homes
- ma man
- Perle
...

Wie könnten doch Digga einführen, finden die Leute hier vieleicht schöner ;-] ^^^^


----------



## hammet (19. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @hammet: Ich glaube ich verkürze heute auf 1,5 Tage. Ich bin übelst müde und hab schonwieder ein paar Überstunden angesammelt.



Selbst Schuld wenn man spät abends noch nen War spielen will


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Mal so ne Frage an hammet und Ex:
Spielt ihr eigentlich auch Dawn of War - Warhammer 40K ?


----------



## hammet (19. März 2009)

Den ersten Teil meinst? Den hab ich mal ab und an auf ner Lan gespielt, aber sonst ned  Und der 2. Teile gefällt mir ned so


----------



## sight011 (19. März 2009)

> Wie könnten doch Digga einführen, finden die Leute hier vieleicht schöner



Das is doch Slang 

 von mir aus ...

Ach Älo du hast da irgendwas in falschen Hals bekommen ...

@ all was fürn Game?


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Den zweiten hab ich auch noch nicht gespielt, das packt mein Rechner nicht mehr -.-

Hast du da vieleicht mal Lust mit zu spielen? Mit der Erweiterung Dark Crusade.

@sight
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/warhammer40000dawnofwarexp2/index.html
Dawn of War Warhamer 40000   eben


----------



## hammet (19. März 2009)

Ja wie gesagt es war auf Lan, ich hab kein Orginal davon 

Ansonsten macht das Game schon Spaß, nur wenn müsste ich mich eh wieder reinfinden


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Selbst Schuld wenn man spät abends noch nen War spielen will



Spät? Das war vielleicht um 22 Uhr oder so....



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Mal so ne Frage an hammet und Ex:
> Spielt ihr eigentlich auch Dawn of War - Warhammer 40K ?



Nö. Ich hab nur Warhammer Online .


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

22 Uhr? Da bin ich ja grade mal so heimgekommen ^^


----------



## hammet (19. März 2009)

Naja ich war 22 Uhr schon müde 
Aber so wie ich dich kenne, hast du ja nach dem War nicht ausgemacht 

Hmm Warhammer Online hab ich auch 


Hast du Warhammer 40K original Matze?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja ich war 22 Uhr schon müde
> Aber so wie ich dich kenne, hast du ja nach dem War nicht ausgemacht



Das letzte Mal als ich vor 23 Uhr geschlafen hab (Mittagsschlaf nicht mit eingerechnet) ist schon so lange her, das ich mich jetzt nicht daran erinnern könnte. Wahrscheinlich war das irgendwas außerplanmäßiges, wie nach einer durchgemachten Nacht schon früh ins Bett gehen um den verpassten Schlaf wieder aufzuholen. Aber in meinem normalen Tagesverlauf geht es nie vor 23 Uhr ins Bett.


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hast du Warhammer 40K original Matze?


Yup, die gesammte Complete Collection. Wenns schon nur 20 Kostet


----------



## hammet (19. März 2009)

Hmm naja in letzter Zeit bin ich auch bis 23+ Uhr wach, bin dann allerdings oft am Freitag so müde, dass ich so 22 Uhr rum einschlafe oO


Achja und ich hoffe du nimmst wir von gestern nix übel, du klangst ned so begeistert und geleaved seid ihr ja auch ziemlich flott.


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> bin dann allerdings oft am Freitag so müde, dass ich so 22 Uhr rum einschlafe oO


Wie? Am Freitag gehts doch meist um die Uhrzeit erst richtig los! PARTY!


----------



## Alleno (19. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> wie kannst du an dem einen Tag so super lässig unterwegs sein und am nächsten explodieren wie ein Atompilz der eine Supernova auslöst?




Tja Temperament nennt man das  natürlich kann ich mich tierisch aufregen! Wär doch langweilig wenn nicht ;-]

Grüße vom Atompilz!


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Achja und ich hoffe du nimmst wir von gestern nix übel, du klangst ned so begeistert und geleaved seid ihr ja auch ziemlich flott.



Nönö, die anderen waren nur noch von den ganzen IRC-Idioten angepisst, und dann gingen unsere Sachen auf der T-Seite nicht so ganz auf und die sind etwas temperamentvoller wie ich bei der Sache .


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Huhu Aleno. Stimmt, Atompilz hab ich bei der Aufzählung vergessen


----------



## Alleno (19. März 2009)

Morgen Matze 

der Name gefällt mir irgendwie haha

Bin mich jetzt erstmal abkühlen !


----------



## hammet (19. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nönö, die anderen waren nur noch von den ganzen IRC-Idioten angepisst, und dann gingen unsere Sachen auf der T-Seite nicht so ganz auf und die sind etwas temperamentvoller wie ich bei der Sache .



Jojo war ja bei uns ned anders 
Nur weil du dann nichts mehr geschrieben hattest, nurnoch ein "blabla", deswegen dachte ich du bist etwas angestuhlt 


Hmm BW <-> Atompilz <-> BW <-> Atompilz...
Ich bleib bei BW ist einfach kürzer


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Hehe, ab jetzt kann ich am Geigerzähler ablesen, ob du in der Nähe bist Alleno ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Jojo war ja bei uns ned anders
> Nur weil du dann nichts mehr geschrieben hattest, nurnoch ein "blabla", deswegen dachte ich du bist etwas angestuhlt



Was hatteste denn da geschrieben, das weiß ich nicht mehr...?


----------



## sight011 (19. März 2009)

> Hehe, ab jetzt kann ich am Geigerzähler ablesen, ob du in der Nähe bist Alleno



Dann mag ich kein temparent  ich find das eher toll wenn Frauen mit temperament tanzen 
Naja mir ist es wurscht, sitz mit übelsten halsschmerzen hier bei der Arbeit und wir hatten gerade 2 Std. Auftragsbesprechung, ich glaub ich hau gleich ab und werf mich ins Bett!


Kennt jemand ein Programm/Seite mit dem man Streams aus dem internet ziehen kann?


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Ansich eine gute Idee mit dem sich ins Bett hauen...


----------



## Alleno (19. März 2009)

Wenn ich bei sight alles auf die Goldwaage legen würde, dann könnt ich ja jetzt wieder zum Atompilz werden ;-];-)


----------



## sight011 (19. März 2009)

Ich könnte so kotzen! 

Problematik wir haben hier gestern über die Leute aus dem Office abgelästert das die sich imemr krank schreiben lassen wegen jedem Schei*. Deswegen konnt eich ja heute nicht einfach zu Hause bleiben , ich mein ich lebe ja noch - aber mir geht's echt dreckig - hab mir jetzt n paar Pillen eingeworfen 



@ Älo 





> Kennt jemand ein Programm/Seite mit dem man Streams aus dem internet ziehen kann?


 deswegen? 


los komm lass es uns ausdiskutieren  bin sofort dabei


----------



## Alleno (19. März 2009)

Mit DIR diskutiere ich nicht mehr  außerdem bist du eh KRANK 

Du dreckiger Schüfft


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Ich glaube Alleno meint eher das mit dem ins Bett hauen, oder


----------



## Alleno (19. März 2009)

KALT!

Bald habt ihr es


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Das mit dem Tempramentvoll Tanzen?


----------



## sight011 (19. März 2009)

Geschlechter Trennung? Werfen in Schubladen?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich bei sight alles auf die Goldwaage legen würde, dann könnt ich ja jetzt wieder zum Atompilz werden ;-];-)



Der ist halt straight und unkompliziert. Shoutout to sight!


----------



## Alleno (19. März 2009)

LAP DANCE startet 

neeeeeeeee, ich sag nichts mehr!


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> LAP DANCE startet


Hey! Wie soll man dabei noch überlegen können? ^^


----------



## sight011 (19. März 2009)

Oh man die Stimmung steigt *sight macht Break-Dance auf dem Tisch im Büro!* ;-]


EDIT: Tschuldige hab mich von der Euphorie mitreißen lassen! 

Man man ich hoffe es ist bald 18.00 Uhr, dann kann ich nach Hause und meine neuen Bücher lesen ...

... ach @ Matze -- saß gestern mit meiner Sängerin zusammen, bald gibt es ein neues Stück (english)

(Ach wegen dem Track -- ich kann dir den Beat überlassen, aber ich werde mich nie weider vor ein Micro stellen )


----------



## Alleno (19. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hey! Wie soll man dabei noch überlegen können? ^^



Hat keiner was von überlegen geschweige denn vom denken gesagt 


Oh man ich freu mich auch schon auf 18 Uhr! Erst Friseurtermin und dann Mädelsabend  juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... ach @ Matze -- saß gestern mit meiner Sängerin zusammen, bald gibt es ein neues Stück (english)


Yes! Freu mich schon.


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ach wegen dem Track -- ich kann dir den Beat überlassen


Vielen Dank an DJ Sight





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> aber ich werde mich nie weider vor ein Micro stellen


Huch? Was ist passiert?



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Hat keiner was von überlegen geschweige denn vom denken gesagt


Verstand schon gegen Triebe getausche ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh man die Stimmung steigt *sight macht Break-Dance auf dem Tisch im Büro!* ;-]


Its on!


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... ach @ Matze -- saß gestern mit meiner Sängerin zusammen, bald gibt es ein neues Stück (english)



Veröffentlicht ihr die Dinger eigentlich auch irgendwo? Das ich mir das immer mal reinziehen kann. Oder hört ihr die dann nur für euch in eurem dunklem Kämmerlein? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Veröffentlicht ihr die Dinger eigentlich auch irgendwo? Das ich mir das immer mal reinziehen kann. Oder hört ihr die dann nur für euch in eurem dunklem Kämmerlein? :suspekt:


Das mit sight und mir ist ja eigentlich schon fast fertig, beide Strophen stehen. Fehlt nur Hook, jemand der das zusammensetzt und eine Erklärung, warum wir vom Thema Party so weit abgekommen sind ^^
Hab ich dir nicht schon mal ein paar Ältere von mir geschickt?


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das mit sight und mir ist ja eigentlich schon fast fertig, beide Strophen stehen. Fehlt nur Hook, jemand der das zusammensetzt und eine Erklärung, warum wir vom Thema Party so weit abgekommen sind ^^
> Hab ich dir nicht schon mal ein paar Ältere von mir geschickt?



Schon...aber Format C: undso :suspekt:

Mach doch mal n Myspace Acc oder nen Youtube Acc. Ich bin der erste Freund/Abonnent... ^^


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

Ich lade einfach mal ein paar auf Rapidshare oder so hoch und dann kannst du mir ja immernoch sagen, ob das bei MySpace was herausstechendes wäre ^^

Bin nicht mehr lange da, also sag ich schon mal PeaZz out! und bis morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. März 2009)

Cya. Ich verabschiede mich auch mal, muss vor Feierabend noch was fertig kriegen.


----------



## sight011 (19. März 2009)

> Fehlt nur Hook, jemand der das ...



Captain Hook ? 


Klick auf Schweigeminute:


http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/  mfg


----------



## Alleno (19. März 2009)

Ich bin dann jetzt auch mal unterwegs 

Schönen Abend euch 
eure Alleno;-)


----------



## sight011 (19. März 2009)

Noch 10 min dann is Feierabend, endlich ...


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

Morgen und willkommen zum Finale!


----------



## hammet (20. März 2009)

Guten Morgööön ! 

Auch unter dem Risiko, dass Ex1tus jetzt sauer wird p)...Matze, gestern hab ich Ex1tus die Frage gestellt, ob er, wenn er eine andere Meinung hat, lieber als Rebel oder als Außenseiter gebrandmarkt werden will, was denkst du denn darüber?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2009)

Morgen.
Sauer? Wieso das?

Als Rebel bekommt man mehr Frauen. Fertig .


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

Ich wäre auch der Rebell.
Wie kommst du darauf, bzw in welchem Kontext?


----------



## hammet (20. März 2009)

Naja wenn 10 Personen vorm Eisladen stehen, und 9 davon nehmen Erdbeere und 1 Schoko.
Dann kann der Schokoesser ja ein Rebel, ein Außenseiter, ein Individualist etc sein.

@Ex 
Sauer weil du gestern meintest ich solle es nicht dem Matze erzählen


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja wenn 10 Personen vorm Eisladen stehen, und 9 davon nehmen Erdbeere und 1 Schoko.
> Dann kann der Schokoesser ja ein Rebel, ein Außenseiter, ein Individualist etc sein.


Na ja, mir doch egal was die anderen nehem. Und fals es die anderen stören würde, dass ich andere Meinungen habe, dann wäre ich nicht mit der Gruppe unterwegs.



hammet hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Sauer weil du gestern meintest ich solle es nicht dem Matze erzählen


Was soll daran schlimm sein?
Gibt es da etwa eine Verschwörung vor einem Eisladen?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was soll daran schlimm sein?
> Gibt es da etwa eine Verschwörung vor einem Eisladen?



lol. Ich hab ziemlich genau vorhergesagt was du antworten würdest .


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

Wenn du das mit der Verschwörung meinst, dann haste Glück gehabt, eigentlich bin ich grad nicht in der Stimmung für Scherze


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2009)

Oder hast du es vielleicht gesagt, nur weil ich es vorhergesagt habe? *augen auf schlitze vereng und abwechselnd nach links und nach rechts gugg*


----------



## hammet (20. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Oder hast du es vielleicht gesagt, nur weil ich es vorhergesagt habe? *augen auf schlitze vereng und abwechselnd nach links und nach rechts gugg*



Ähm.... "augen auf, schlitze vereng" ? oO


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ähm.... "augen auf, schlitze vereng" ? oO



Er will sich schon mal an schlechte Lichtverhältnisse gewöhnen für denn Fall, dass er gleich verfolgt wird und sich in dunklen Gemäuern verstecken muss. So hat er schneller eine bessere Nachtsicht.
Ist doch wohl klar hammet


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2009)

Ihr kennt doch sicherlich die Simpsons-Folge, in der Homer mit Mel Gibson einen Film dreht....daher kommt das...und das mit der Nachtsicht, klar.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ihr kennt doch sicherlich die Simpsons-Folge, in der Homer mit Mel Gibson einen Film dreht


Kann mich aber nicht mehr gut dran erinnern. Außer an die Szene im Gerichtssaal ^^


----------



## hammet (20. März 2009)

Bin nicht so der Simpsons-Fan, ich bin eher der SouthPark-Typ


----------



## sight011 (20. März 2009)

Guten morgen und ich sing nur Finaaaaaaaale Oh-ho-ho-hooo!! 




> Dann kann der Schokoesser ja ein Rebel, ein Außenseiter, ein Individualist etc sein.



Ich denk mal das kommt immer drauf an wie man zur Gruppe steht, halt das Ansehen, wie die Leute drauf sind --> Ich wäre der Che Guevara! Frauen - klar nehm ich selbstverständlich dann auch  (Ich will damit sagen, ich bin der Individualist der sein Ding durchzieht, auch wenn es mal in ner Schlägerei endet - in der Vorausschaubar ist das man die schlechteren Karten hat, ich steh zu meiner Meinung und meinem Glauben/Leuten wie Mahadmagandi, muss mich aber nicht zwingend von der Masse absetzen  )

Und was habt ihr so geplant fürs WE?


----------



## hammet (20. März 2009)

Es geht ja nicht um die Gruppe ansich, die ist nebensächlich. Sondern einfach um die Tatsache, dass alle Begriffe im Grunde das gleiche beschreiben, aber nicht das selbe sind


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

@hammet
Oder sie beschreiben, wie man sich auf seinem Standpunkt fühlt

@sight
Heute mit paar Leuten chic essen gehen.
Morgen auf jeden Fall was gechilltes


----------



## sight011 (20. März 2009)

> Es geht ja nicht um die Gruppe ansich, die ist nebensächlich. Sondern einfach um die Tatsache, dass alle Begriffe im Grunde das gleiche beschreiben, aber nicht das selbe sind



Würde sagen das manche von den Worten - eher negativer klingen als andere oder seht ihr das anders?

Ach was solls  es ist fast Wochenende^^


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2009)

Rebell und Außenseiter ist IMHO nicht das gleiche. Ein Rebell ist eher eine Unterart eines Außenseiters...Naja stimmt WE, aller!


----------



## sight011 (20. März 2009)

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/Fitness Studio/


hab nochmal n bisschen an meinem Entwurf rum gebastellt, ist aber denk ich noch zu standart


Ich werde es wahrscheinlich noch einmal von vorne anfangen


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/Fitness Studio/
> 
> 
> hab nochmal n bisschen an meinem Entwurf rum gebastellt, ist aber denk ich noch zu standart
> ...



Geht doch klar, das Ding. Noch was cooles in den Header reinklatschen, dann passt der Lack.


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

Was passte denn deiner Meinung nach nicht sight? Ich finds top


----------



## hammet (20. März 2009)

Ich finds auch in Ordnung, aber irgendwas fehlt noch im Header


----------



## Alleno (20. März 2009)

Morgen!

@sight: Bei mir sieht die Vita Oase genau so wie letztens aus. Auch mit den selben Fehlern


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

Dann solltest du wohl deinen Browser-Cach leeren


----------



## Alleno (20. März 2009)

was wie wo?


----------



## hammet (20. März 2009)

Strg+F5 sollte dir dabei helfen


----------



## sight011 (20. März 2009)

hmm Kritik punkte es könnt eimemr noch alles sein - das Produkt ist nicht sofort ersichtlich -- es ist noch ein wenig leblos - da es Vitalität und Dynamic darstellen soll - also könnte man auch sagen etwas zu steif -- 

Ich werde denk ich mal noch ein anderes Layout probieren -- was sagt ihr wegen der navi? Die ich mir geliehen habe


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> -- es ist noch ein wenig leblos - da es Vitalität und Dynamic darstellen soll - also könnte man auch sagen etwas zu steif --


Wie schon gesagt: Am besten "wäre" eine Palme


----------



## Ex1tus (20. März 2009)

Blau-grau-weiß. Hört sich eher nach einer Farkombi für eine Website einer Bank an. Seriös und kompetent. Das assoziere ich als erstes damit. Grün könnte helfen. Das Layout ist an sich schon stimmig. Strahlt Ruhe aus.


----------



## sight011 (20. März 2009)

Jup bin am überlegen ob ich eine illustriere


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

WÜrde ich versuchen. Vieleicht dann auch noch das Blau etwas heller oder mit "etwas" grün gemischt...


----------



## sight011 (20. März 2009)

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...palmenwedel&ndsp=18&hl=de&sa=N&start=162&um=1

oder ich trainiere meine skills und bau sowas ...


----------



## Matze (20. März 2009)

Na dann an die Arbeit


----------



## sight011 (21. März 2009)

Hey @ Älo es sei noch einmal gesagt schei* drauf

@ all das wird n Spaß am Montag!


----------



## Alleno (21. März 2009)

Guten Morgen @ all,

sag mal sight, warst du besoffen ? 
Ich dachte, du bist krank? Und was ist Montag, ausser einer neuer Arbeitswoche?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. März 2009)

Hi.

Vielleicht wird es nur für ihn ein Spaß. ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Müüüüde.


----------



## hammet (23. März 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon wieder wach?!


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

PeaZz in!



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @all das wird n Spaß am Montag!


ähhh:

```
Montag != Spaß
```
Ansonsten gibt es keinerlei Schnittmenge zwischen Spaß und Montag, mit Ausnahme der negierten Form von Montag, dem Montag frei:

```
Montag frei = !Montag

!Montag = Spaß
```
Daraus folgt:

```
Montag != Spaß

Montag frei = !Montag

!Montag = Spaß

==> Du hast Montag frei?
```


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Ich muss mir auch mal wieder einen Tag Erholung gönnen...Müüüüdddde.


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

Ein Tag frei würde mir da nicht helfen. Ich bin immer müde, wenn ich am nächsten Tag raus "muss".
Aber komischerweise bin ich am Wochenende nach einer krassen Nacht, die erst um 5 endet am nächsten "immer" um Punkt 9 wach und auch gefühlt wach :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ein Tag frei würde mir da nicht helfen. Ich bin immer müde, wenn ich am nächsten Tag raus "muss".


Bei mir schon. Alleine schon das ausschlafen...


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aber komischerweise bin ich am Wochenende nach einer krassen Nacht, die erst um 5 endet am nächsten "immer" um Punkt 9 wach und auch gefühlt wach :suspekt:


oO
Bei sowas kann man mich bis Mittag oder zumindest kurz vor Mittag vergessen...


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

... WOW ... :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

Wieso was ist Sex? :suspekt:

@ Matze du hast Recht, da ist mir wohl ein Fehler unterlaufen  Montag = Spaß ist wohl eine Gleichung die nicht mal Einstein austellen würde  

Viel besser passt Freitag = absoluter ober burner krassest Week-End Ever!* ;-]

Ok, ever ist vielelicht übertrieben 


... aber ich kann wohl berichten das es sehr sehr NiCE!* war  mfg


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Viel besser passt Freitag = absoluter ober burner krassest Week-End Ever!* ;-]


Du hast bei deinen ganzen Adjektiven "derbe" vergessen 

Wie gehts voran mit dem Lied?


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

Ich wußte ich hab was vergessen  aber man muss ja auch nich übertreiben 

wenn du mir ein Wort sagst das sich auf heaven reimt, geht es weiter 

Was hatbt ihr denn so am WE gemacht?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> ... WOW ... :suspekt:



Geil!

Ich hab mal ein Buch gelesen, an den Titel kann ich mich leider nicht erinnern, da war das ähnlich. Da wurden Männlein und Weiblein auch nie aufgeklärt und verkuppelt. Als der Arzt dann dem Mann das Prinzip von 6 erklären wollte, hat der Typ den Arzt verprügelt, weil der meinte das er was in seine Frau reinstecken soll und das wäre ja ekelhaft .

Krass das es sowas echt gibt...Wurde da mit Erziehung gegen die natürlichen Triebe vorgegangen?


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

lol ... kennt ihr Leute die Sex nicht "Sex" aussprechen sondern 6 :suspekt: :suspekt: :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was hatbt ihr denn so am WE gemacht?


Freitag:
- Essen gegangen
Samstag:
- Ne Freundin besucht
- Privatparty
Sonntag:
- bischen mit Freunden gezockt
- getextet
- Chillrunde


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> lol ... kennt ihr Leute die Sex nicht "Sex" aussprechen sondern 6 :suspekt: :suspekt: :suspekt:



War mir nicht sicher ob das Forum das zensiert.


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

Nein, nein nicht falsch verstehen, ich meinte nich dich Ex 

es gibt doch so Opis und Omis die das so aussprechen finde ich derbe witzig  :suspekt:

--> Na das klingt doch angenehm, Matze also eine alte Freundin besucht nennt man das heute


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> --> Na das klingt doch angenehm, Matze also eine alte Freundin besucht nennt man das heute


Ich weiß nicht worauf du hinaus willst . Ne, im Ernst, ist meine beste Freundin, die ist aus dem Spiel


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Freitag: 
übelst rumgesuchtet (bin zu Vogelgezwitscher eingeschlafen )
Samstag:
Kneipentour
Sonntag:
Fußball gucken: als erstes ein Spiel meiner Schwester, dann sollte ich eigentlich selbst spielen, das wurde aber dann abgesagt (wahrscheinlich hatten die Angst, wir haben die im Hinspiel 5:0 abgezogen) und dann hab ich das Spiel meines Bruders angeguckt
danach chillen


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

> Ich weiß nicht worauf du hinaus willst . Ne, im Ernst, ist meine beste Freundin, die ist aus dem Spiel



Ok, kenn ich kenn ich, obwohl sie ne Ex ist


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> übelst rumgesuchtet


Und das ist was?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Synonyme: Ich war übelst Inet; kellern.

Ich war einfach richtig nerdig ca. von 20-5 Uhr vorm PC und hab gezoggt, Videos angeschaut, Sachen gelesen usw.

Aber ich mach das auch nicht so oft, weil ich am nächsten Tag dann immer noch "Inet" bin. D. h.  ich sag dann ständig Sachen wie "wayne", "fu", "wtf".


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

Ich dachte schon Ex nimmt Dro**n !?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Ich bin doch ein gesetzestreuer Mensch .


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

Hmm, gesetztestreu kauf ich dir ja noch ab, aber Mensch... ;-]


----------



## hammet (23. März 2009)

Mit Rezept kann man auch legal Drogen nehmen...


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Mit Rezept kann man auch legal Drogen nehmen...


Ich will doch keine Drogen nehmen :suspekt:....


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, gesetztestreu kauf ich dir ja noch ab, aber Mensch... ;-]


Ja, menschlich ist so eine Session nich wirklich .


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

Dro**n sind ja eine Sache aber gestzestreu!? ;-]


----------



## hammet (23. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich will doch keine Drogen nehmen :suspekt:....



Wieso nicht? 



Hmm irgendwie lern ich immer mehr die Vorzüge von JTables kennen (Achtung Achtung ein riesiger fliegender Haufen Ironie wurde am Horizont gesichtet!) -.-


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> JTables


Das größte Häufchen seit es Java gibt


----------



## hammet (23. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das größte Häufchen seit es Java gibt



Ich hoffe du meinst die Insel...


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

Nö, ich rede vom Kaffee


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Und mir wurde gerade unterstellt ich wäre nicht menschlich :suspekt:

^^^^


----------



## hammet (23. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und mir wurde gerade unterstellt ich wäre nicht menschlich :suspekt:
> 
> ^^^^



nc alta nc..
oO


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

nc? Was heißt das?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Du lowbird aller! Das hatten wir doch schon. nc alter!

edit: NC=No Comment

edit2: Verdammt ich bin immernoch voll Inet....


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> lowbird


Musste ich auch nachlesen ^^

Woher soll man sowas auch wissen ?


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

I don't understand


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Musste ich auch nachlesen ^^





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> I don't understand


Versteht man auch nur wenn man


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> voll Inet....


 ist.


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

Ihr N.E.R.D. s 


EDIT:


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ihr N.E.R.D. s
> 
> 
> EDIT:


Ihr? Ich hab genauso wenig Ahnug, was Ex da sagt.
Da muss man schon die Wörter googeln um ne Ahnung zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Hihi. Aber wie schon erwähnt, nach so einer krassen Internetnacht, hat man später immernoch Nachwirkungen . Aber wayne ^^.


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

Selbst bei dem einzigsten Spiel, dass ich manchmal, wenn ich es spiele online zocke gehts mir auf den Geist, wenn ich jedesmal mit sowas wie: 





> omg wtf he is T4!
> Build FW + T2 Up.
> Chrapp!
> fly TC and mass trapp


entziffern muss.
:suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (23. März 2009)

Nó Comprende!


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nó Comprende!


Das ist es ja, ich auch nicht -.- ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. März 2009)

Normal oder? Jede Gruppierung, Gruppe, Schicht, whatever hat verschiedene Fachausdrücke...Wenn du und hammet über das Programmierzeugs labert, blick ich auch nichts. Und bei Spielen ist es halt auch wichtig das es schnell geht...



			
				german-bash.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <Oasis> brb
> <passi> ok
> <Oasis> re
> <passi> wb
> ...


----------



## hammet (23. März 2009)

Als ob ich so einen neumodischen Schnickschnack wie Leet-Speak beherrschen würde. Ich versteh das rein garnichts, nein ,nein. :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

PeaZz in !


----------



## Alleno (24. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich glaube, ich sollte jetzt doch endlich mal schlafen können :suspekt: ...
arbeitet schön ihr fleißigen Bienchen!


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Guten Morgen ! 
Hmm immernoch 4 Tage bis zum WE :X


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

Hmm, die Zeit vergeht einfach nicht, dabei ist der letzte Freitag ja schon wieder 3 Tage her ...


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Maaaaatzeeee Hiiiiilfeeee, keiner Antwortet auf meinen Thread im Java-Forum


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

Hab ich mir schon angeschaut. Leider ist es aber ca 2 Jahre her, seit ich zuletzt mit ner JTable gearbeitet hat, hab also keine Lösung -.-


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Wuahh ich geh noch kaputt, bin da mit meinem Latein am Ende. Der igrnoriert einfahc alle Größenangaben und das nervt mich tierisch :/


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

Vieleicht hilfts:
Wenn ich eines mit der JTable gelernt habe ist es, wenn etwas nicht klappt versuche es über das TableModel und/oder TableRenderer...


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Inwiefern? Beide haben ja im Grunde nichts mit der Breite der Spalten zu tun.


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

War nur ne Idee. Ich glaube ich hatte damals sogar jede Zelle als ein Label erstellt und dann eingefügt. Da war es einfach mit der Spaltengröße...


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Hmm ok das Problem hat sich erledigt  Ich hasse JTables immernoch (wenn nicht noch mehr).

Heute ist aber nicht viel los hier.


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

Dienstage sind halt doof... genauso wie Montag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag ^^


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Den Freitag Vormittag hast du auch vergessen 
Naja viel blöder finde ich, dass die Abschlussprüfung bald ansteht


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja viel blöder finde ich, dass die Abschlussprüfung bald ansteht


Richtig. Schön ist auch, dass ich mich zurzeit gar nicht konzentrieren kann, wenn ich lernen will. Nach 5 Minuten ist es aus -.- hab da immer viel anderes Zeug im Kopf.


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Hab noch garnicht angefangen zu lernen, oder die Doku zu schreiben 
Und müsste auch noch ein paar andere Dinge erledigen, aber irgendwie...


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

Ich (versuch) mir grade JSP (schöne Grüßen an Ex1tus ) für meine Abschlussarbeit anzueignen, aber die ganzen Tutorials die ich finde sehen so aus:


> Das sind Direktiven: <%@ .... %>
> Das sind Kommentare: <%-- Hallo, ich bin ein JSP-Kommentar --%>
> Das sind Deklarationen: <%! ... %>
> Und das ist eine Expression: <%= ... %>
> ...


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Öhm verstehe nicht was du damit sagen möchtest? Der gepostete Code ist doch nicht so unverständlich?

Naja mit JSP hab ich auch nur gaaaanz kurz was gemacht, aber im grunde ist es nicht schwer, das einzige was wirkliche Einarbeitungszeit erfordert sind wahrscheinlich die speziellen Dinge und die Design Pattern.


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

Ich brauch damit einfach weng länger um zurecht zu kommen.


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Machst du dein Abschlussprojekt damit oder wie?

In meinem kommt die JTable vor


----------



## Matze (24. März 2009)

Kommt darin vor  aber ich kann ja keine Diagramme, usw erstellen, wenn ich nicht weiß wie das mit den JSP und den ganzen Beans (Gruß an Ex1tus ) ausehen wird.


----------



## hammet (24. März 2009)

Hmm Diagramme 
Ich hab meine Programmierung soweit fertig, muss nurnoch die Doku schreiben 
Ich hab ne Tabelle wo man Sachen per drag & drop rumschieben kann usw. Eigentlich ganz cool, aber die JTable ist nervig


----------



## hammet (25. März 2009)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

PeaZz in !
Heute wieder ein schweigsamer Tag?


----------



## hammet (25. März 2009)

Ich denke schon. Ex1tus schein Schule zu haben?
Aber so genau weiß man das ja nie


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

Hmm, Montag war er ja da. Und sight? Der hat wohl momentag keinen Einstiegspunkt in unsere geistreiche, höchst Komplexe, Evolutionere.... nein, Revolutionere Diskussion über den Abschaum, der demonischen, der heuchler- und verräterischen JTABLE!
^^


----------



## hammet (25. März 2009)

Im Grunde könntest du sagen, dass die JTable die Superklasse des Satans ist. Das trifft dann so alle Erlebnisse ganz gut.

Vielleicht sollten wir auch das Thema wechseln um mehr Leute zum Mitschreiben zu animieren, schließlich ist die natürliche Auslese zwar angenehm, aber mit der Zeit wirds langweilig so ganz alleine...


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

Stimmt. So an der Spitze der Nahrungskette gibt es einfach keien Action mehr... Lass uns die Dinos wieder auferstehen, dann wird der Nachhauseweg von der Arbeit wenigstens wieder Spannend 

... ^^^^Superklasse des Satans ^^^^ <-- Könnte ich dich bewerten, würde ichs dafür tun


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

> ich glaube ich hab Fieber


 ... irgendeine dämonische Krankheit hat mich heimgesucht, deswegen habe ich mich in einem Erdloch vergraben, das wenn die  Revolution los geht, ich auch wieder gesund dabei sein kann, so lange verharr ich hier um so die Gegner abzuschütteln ...


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Ohwei mein thread lebt ja noch  Und ich sehe lauter neuer Gesichter ^^ aber auch alte Bekannte  Wie gehts euch so ?


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

UHH WOW! Die Gründerrin ^^ Was verschafft uns die Ehre?

Alles wunderbar. Gibt genauso geistreiche Konversationen wie früher 
Und selbst? Wie ist es dir ergangen?


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Ja sieh ma einer an ^^
Hab ein stressiges 6.  und ein sehr entspanntes 7. Semester hinter mir. Semester 6 war Spezialisation Games & virtual reality, jeden tag von hlab 9 bis um 4 zur schule. Das 7 war nen minor mit Maya alle 2 Wochen ma fuer ne Stunde zur FH fuer ne Besprechung ^^ Und bissel zuhause dran gearbeitet 
Jetzt im 8. Semester faengt wieder Prakiktum an. Normal hatt ich immer gut zu tun, aber ich wart wiedermal auf nen Feedback zu nem Dokument, was ich gestern schon haette bekommen sollen und nun is der net da.
Was wohl auch direkt erklaert warum ich wieder heir bin 

Freut mich ja das es den Thread noch gibt auch noch aktiv


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

Klingt als hättest du viel gelernt. Wann steht dein erstes Spiel in den Regalen 
Praktikum, heißt das, dass jetzt hier wieder öfters mit dir zu rechnen ist?

Aktiv ist kein Ausdruck, trozdem bist du noch in den Top 5 der Beiträge


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Wir hatten hier ne 1 millionen Beiträge Feier! 


Oh maya, und das auch noch direktin Programme einbidnen klingt sehr interessant! 

kann man irgendwo ein werk von dir bestaunen?

mfg


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Leider ist es keine Spielefirma geworden, die hatten leider keinen Platz mehr frei ^^. Jetzt arbeite ich bei nem Betrieb die Software fuer die Moebelindustrie schreiben. 

Ich denk schon das ich wieder oefters hier sein werde ^^ Nur ich werd mich versuchen zusammenzureissen um nicht zu viel hier zu sein  Das letzte Sem ist doch schon wichtiger  
Meinen bloeden Kommunikation hab ich ja auch gott sei dank hinter mich gebracht


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt arbeite ich bei nem Betrieb die Software fuer die Moebelindustrie schreiben.


Und was für Software schreiben die genau?


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Ne ne das Maya ist net direkt in Programme eingebunden. Mit Blender hatte ich Sachen gemacht zum einbinden in unser Spiel ^^ Das mit Maya war nur so "nebenbei" 
Ich kann dir wohl nen link uber PN schicken, muss ja net jeder sehen 

Naja software das man nen Schrank sich zusammenbasteln kann und dann direkt per Knopfdruck das an die Maschine weitergeleitet wird und die saegt das dann so aus wie es muss


----------



## hammet (25. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aktiv ist kein Ausdruck, trozdem bist du noch in den Top 5 der Beiträge



Woher weißt du das? oO


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Woher weißt du das? oO


Hat mir Ex mal gezeigt. Da popt so ne Liste auf, wenn man auf die Zahl der Beiträge klickt (z.B im Kontrollzentrum). Hier mal die Top5:
Matze - 3.273
Ex1tus - 1.911
hammet - 1.021
MiMi - 985
sight011 - 819


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Oha wird Zeit das ich auch auf die 1000 komme 
Wie kommst du denn an die uber 3000? ^^


----------



## hammet (25. März 2009)

Also bei mir wird nur meine Anzahl angezeigt, sonst nichts oO


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir wird nur meine Anzahl angezeigt, sonst nichts oO



Ganz einfach, geh in dein Kontrollzentrum, dort steht Abonierte themen. Dort rechts steht wie viele Beitraege dieser Thread hat, dort draufklicken. Neues Fenster oeffnet sich und Tataaa


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Wie kommst du denn an die uber 3000? ^^


Ich möchts gar nicht wissen :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Mimi der Link den du mir per pn geschickt hast, hast du die Pflanzen und Palmen auch gebaut


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Lol ne  Das sind Paint-effects die gibts schon fertig in Maya


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Ahso schade! 


und habt ihr auch gelernt 3d sachen in ein eigenes Programm einzubinden bzw. ein SPiel?


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Ne, der Minor ist total unabhaenig vom Rest des  Studiums. D.h. ich haette auch irgendwas machen koennen was komplett net mit Rechnern zu tun hat 
Der Minor hiess "medien vertiefung" und es ging darum eine story zu schreiben und diese dann irgenwdie wiederzugeben, sei es nun mit flash, durch bilder oder sonst irgendwie. Und ich fands halt interessant mal was mit animation zu machen.  
Wie ich sowas in nen Spiel einbinde hatte ich im Semester davor, da hatt ich halt wie schon geschrieben die Sachen mit Blender gemacht und die wurden dann im Spiel genutzt


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Ah, da hat mich meine E-mail schon auf die nächste Seite weiter geleitet - und ich hab den Beitrag von dir über Blender nich mehr gesehen.

Kenn mich mit Blender nicht so aus is das einfach wie c4d, maya etc. ein 3d Prog?


----------



## hammet (25. März 2009)

Jo, eine kostenfreie Alternative zu den genannten.


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Aber die Steuerung ist sehr gewoehnungsbeduerftig hoer man immer wieder. Naja ich konnt mich eig schnell dran gewoehnen, das umgewoehnen auf Maya war aber dann richtig schlimm 
Naja und ich hab das Gefuehl das Maya mehr Unterstuetzung hat in Bezug auf Animation und natuerlich die schonen vorgefertigen Paint effecte in maya gibts in Blender auch net  (oder ich hab sie net gefunden )


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Was genau sind diese Paint-Effecte, hab noch nie davon gehört, sind das einfach vorgemoddelte Objekte?


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Ja, so in etwa schon. Man kann sie halt noch veraendern in groesse und aussehen aber halt net mehr in der form. Wird genutzt wie nen Pinsel ^^ Wie in photoshop die brushes  wuerd ich sagen


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

k, sie sind aber 3-dimensional oder? sowas gibt es in c4d irgendwie nicht ...


Mal eine Frage kennt ihr das,wenn man krank ist das man nix "Festes" essen kann?


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

Eher nicht. Entweder kann ich normal essen oder gar nichts ;-)


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> k, sie sind aber 3-dimensional oder? sowas gibt es in c4d irgendwie nicht ...
> 
> 
> Mal eine Frage kennt ihr das,wenn man krank ist das man nix "Festes" essen kann?



Ja die sind schon 3D ^^

Hm, nich das ich mich erinnern kann. Ich glaub ich kann immer essen auch  wenn ich krank bin ^^


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Böööh, ich kann irgendwie die ganze #Zeit nur trinken, bzw. Suppe essen und gestern habe ich mir nochschnell Kartoffelpüree aufgesetzt, dasis ja alles nicht so wirklich das Ware. (Das Ware =  Fleisch) Habe gerade eine Sms von der Lady bekommen, mit der ich am Wochenende rumgeknutscht habe, Sie hat voll das schlecht Gewissen, dass ich wegen ihr krank bin, weil wir draußen standen zum rauchen und ich ihr meine "*heilige*" JAcke gegeben habe 

Das schlechte Gewissen soll Sie auch haben


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Von Suppe wird man ja net satt, und kartoffelpurree is abartig ^^
Kein wunder das es deinem Koerper schelcht geht, einfach ordentlich essen dann gehts dem auch wieder besser


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> (Das Ware =  Fleisch)


 Kommt drauf an welches Fleisch


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ich ihr meine "*heilige*" JAcke gegeben habe


Boah! Ne ey! Was geht mit dir? Normalerweise würdest du dich mit der ganzen Mafia, den USA, den Freimaurern, den Chinesen und den Illuminaten gleichzeitig anlegen, wenn auch nur der leiseste Verdacht bestünde, dass auch nur einer versehentlich deine Jacke im Nanobereich gestriffen hat, der eventuell zu einer dieser Organisationen gehören könnte


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Jamm bei uns gabs eben wieder mal Kuchen 
Ich wart aber immer noch auf das Feedback von dem Dokument und saug mir schon wieder was aus den Fingern was ich tun koennte ;P


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

> Kein wunder das es deinem Koerper schelcht geht, einfach ordentlich essen dann gehts dem auch wieder besser



Wahrscheinlich hast du recht  ... 




> Zitat:
> Zitat von sight011 Beitrag anzeigen
> (Das Ware = Fleisch)
> Kommt drauf an welches Fleisch



Schaschlik mit dieser geilen Sauce, die es immer an solchen Ständen und Würstchenbuden gibt wäre jetzt ober fett!! *



> Zitat:
> Zitat von sight011 Beitrag anzeigen
> ich ihr meine "*heilige*" JAcke gegeben habe
> Boah! Ne ey! Was geht mit dir? Normalerweise würdest du dich mit der ganzen Mafia, den USA, den Freimaurern, den Chinesen und den Illuminaten gleichzeitig anlegen, wenn auch nur der leiseste Verdacht bestünde, dass auch nur einer versehentlich deine Jacke im Nanobereich gestriffen hat, der eventuell zu einer dieser Organisationen gehören könnte



Sie war blond **


EDIT: Boaah ward ihr schonmal auf Versaille? Das ist ja übelst schön dort!!


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Schaschlik mit dieser geilen Sauce, die es immer an solchen Ständen und Würstchenbuden gibt


hmm 





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> wäre jetzt ober fett!! *


Stimmt soweit, aber ich glaube ich meine das anders als du 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Sie war blond **


Achso, sag das doch gleich  ^^



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Boaah ward ihr schonmal auf Versaille? Das ist ja übelst schön dort!!


Natürlich. Hab ich vor 3 Jahren verkauft, weil es in Frankreich steht und nicht so leicht zu transportieren war :suspekt: ^^


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Hui ich hab endlich mein feedback. 
Ich war schon wieder zu weit ^^, ich muss nochma "zurueck" und erstma richtig aufschreiben was eig das Problem ist und warum^^ Boese programmierer wollen immer gleich das Problem loesen ohne ueberhaupt drueber nachzudenken warum ^^


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

Ich kenne das. Da will man das Problem aus der Welt schaffen, aber lieber soll man es vorher genau von eine Millionen Seiten definieren


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Ich hab ja nix gegen das Dokumentieren, aber es aus Sicht von wem anders zu sehen der keine Ahnung hat ist schwer  Und dann soll ich noch Sachen in das Dokument mit einarbeiten die die im bewerbungsgespraech schon erwaehnt hatten. Ausser das das schon min 4 Wochen her ist, wer merkt sich denn die Sachen aus dem Gespraech? Grrr

Bin ja auch  schon froh das ich keine Bachelorarbeit schreiben muss wie in Deutschland, hab gehoert die muessen ueber 150 Seiten schreiben, unser Endbericht soll max 50 Seiten lang sein ^^


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> soll max 50 Seiten lang sein ^^


Ich hab früher im deutsch-Unterricht immer schon das Kotzen bekommen wenn es hieß: Sollte so 2-3 Seiten lang sein. Viel schreiben und ausschmücken konnte ich noch nie, mal vom texten abgesehen ^^


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Immer schoen bildchen (screenshots) dazwischenpacken ^^ Dann muss natuerlich jedes Kapitel auf ne neue Seite, links der Rand muss 3-4 cm sein (also 4)
Das geht schnell das da 50 Seiten voll sind  aber uber 150? Das ist krank ^^ Da sind die 2-3 Seiten von frueher im Deutschunterricht pipifax


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Meine Diplom Arbeit, über den Vergleich zwischen drahtloser und kabelgebundener Signalübertragung eines Mikrophones, war auch kürzer als es eigentlich vorgeschrieben war, doch habe ich trotzdem 92 % darauf bekommen  

Man muss halt nur wissen, wie man alles pregnant auf den Punkt bringt 


EDIT: Grafiken und Screenshots sind toll jaa  

EDIT2: Oh mein 1.200 ster Beitrag


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Diplom Arbeit, über den Vergleich zwischen drahtloser und kabelgebundener Signalübertragung eines Mikrophones, war auch kürzer als es eigentlich vorgeschrieben war, doch habe ich trotzdem 92 % darauf bekommen
> 
> Man muss halt nur wissen, wie man alles pregnant auf den Punkt bringt
> 
> ...



Wie viel Seiten haetten es denn sein muessen und  wie viel hast geschrieben?

Die Beitraege die unter deinem Namen stehen sind ohne die Beitraege im Smalltalk forum ^^ (soweit ich weiss)


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

> Die Beitraege die unter deinem Namen stehen sind ohne die Beitraege im Smalltalk forum  (soweit ich weiss)



Je sais 


... ich weiß es gar nich mehr genau wieviele Seiten das waren! Und die Arbeit liegt auf dem anderen Rechner!  IChschauide Tage mal, wennich irgendwnn mal aufstehe 


Mimi was hällst du denn davon: http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/Violine/viohio.jpg ?


----------



## Matze (25. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Die Beitraege die unter deinem Namen stehen sind ohne die Beitraege im Smalltalk forum ^^ (soweit ich weiss)


Wissen wir, sonst hätte sight schon über 2000


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Mindestens


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Je sais
> 
> 
> ... ich weiß es gar nich mehr genau wieviele Seiten das waren! Und die Arbeit liegt auf dem anderen Rechner!  IChschauide Tage mal, wennich irgendwnn mal aufstehe
> ...



Hm, ausser das mir das instrument net gefaellt? ^^
Siehts ganz gut aus, bissel stumpf vielleicht vom material und kantig. 
Wuerde die Umgebung jetzt noch passen saehs bestimmt noch besser aus 
Selber gemacht? Nach Vorlage?


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Selber gemacht, nach einer Vorlage

Is schon ein weilchen her, will immer dran weiterbauen, aber mich halten Partys, Frauen, Freunde, Alkohol und so weiter davon ab - und jetzt sitz ichnoch gerade an einem größeren Projekt, wo ich die Violineaber eigentlich nahcher auch einbauen könnte 


@ Matze was hällst dudavon wenn ichauf der Intenetseite für dieses SChulprojekt auch unten so eine WElle einbaue - http://www.ladys-spandau.de/ - natürlich in der richtigen Farbe  


@ all kennt jemand den Film war?


----------



## MiMi (25. März 2009)

Ich wollt meinen crunchy Film auch immer weitermachen, aber wenn ich jetzt nach Hause komm bin ich todmuede.. und am Wochenende wenn ich mich bissel erholt hab is schon Samstag abend und da zogg ich dann lieber erstma ne Runde 

Naja ich werd mich ma wegmachen fuer heute. Viel spass noch


----------



## sight011 (25. März 2009)

Au revoir gnädige Frau!


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

*PeaZz in!*



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze was hällst dudavon wenn ichauf der Intenetseite für dieses SChulprojekt auch unten so eine WElle einbaue - http://www.ladys-spandau.de/ - natürlich in der richtigen Farbe


Yes! Bin ich dafür. Besser wenn als irgendwas gerades, eckiges. Bringt Schwung in die Sache.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ all kennt jemand den Film war?


"War" der im Kino ^^. Nö, kenne ihn nicht


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits 
Hab gestern endlich die Bestaetigung bekommen das mein neuer Rechner abgeschickt wurde  Nach einer email und 2 telefonaten. Ich will eig direkt nach hause und warten das der kommt ^^ 

Hab gerade gesehen das uebernaechste Woche ja schon Ostern ist


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Oh man ihr seid ja ma wieder gespraechig


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Oh man ihr seid ja ma wieder gespraechig



Die sind nur Scheu


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

Und wie gesprächig: Wir schreiben so viel in dieses Textfeld, dass es einen Pufferüberlauf erzugt, welcher eine Kernel-Panic auslöst und somit den gesammten PC zum Absturz bring und zusätzlich eine Rückkopplung in das locale Energienetz abgiebt, sodas dieses temporär ausfällt.
Was lernen wir daraus: Bei Tutorials.de zu posten kann gefährlich sein.
^^^^^^


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hab gerade gesehen das uebernaechste Woche ja schon Ostern ist



Ja, dann gibts wenigstens mal ein paar Tage frei....hoffe ich(bin nicht sicher):suspekt:
Fällt Ostern auf ein WE?
Hab eurer Topic nicht von Anfang an mitverfolgt, aber ich misch mich jetzt einfach mal rein --- mir ist auch langweilig, weil ich etwas was ich machen soll nicht verstehe und ich erst mal meinen Kopf frei kriegen muss von dem ganzen Müll der da drin ist.


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Die sind nur Scheu



Ach guck ma, den kenn ich ja noch gar net 



@Matze
War die Gefahr net zu gross zu antworten, und dann auch noch so viele Zeilen?


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> @Matze
> War die Gefahr net zu gross zu antworten, und dann auch noch so viele Zeilen?


Du weißt doch, dass ich alles für diesen Thread geben würde ;-)





Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Hab eurer Topic nicht von Anfang an mitverfolgt


merkt man daran:





Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Die sind nur Scheu


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> den kenn ich ja noch gar net



die bitte.....

Bexx == female 


@Matze

Ok, erwischt


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Ja, dann gibts wenigstens mal ein paar Tage frei....hoffe ich(bin nicht sicher):suspekt:
> Fällt Ostern auf ein WE?
> Hab eurer Topic nicht von Anfang an mitverfolgt, aber ich misch mich jetzt einfach mal rein --- mir ist auch langweilig, weil ich etwas was ich machen soll nicht verstehe und ich erst mal meinen Kopf frei kriegen muss von dem ganzen Müll der da drin ist.



Ostern ist von Freitags bis inkl. Montags 
Und 2 Wochen danach hab ich Donnerstags wieder frei (evtl auch Freitag) weil wri dann hier Koeniginnentag haben 

Naja schau dir einfach ma den ersten Thread an, dann weisst du worum es geht, und schau ma aufs Datum  
Was machst du denn Praktikum? Ausbildung? Studium? Oder schon fest im Job?




Bexx hat gesagt.:


> die bitte.....
> 
> Bexx == female



"den user"


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

Suuuuper... Frei ist immer gut, aber ein extra langes Wochenende ist wie ein paradiesischer Traum....

Bin im 1 Lj. Fachinformatikerin für Anwendungsentwicklung


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und 2 Wochen danach hab ich Donnerstags wieder frei (evtl auch Freitag) weil wri dann hier Koeniginnentag haben



Was ist denn der Königinnentag? 


Wow, seit 1,5 Jahren lebt dieser Thread schon?


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Bin im 1 Lj. Fachinformatikerin für Anwendungsentwicklung


Ich bin im 3. Was für ne Sprache lernste du?


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Was ist denn der Königinnentag?



Nen Feiertag in den Niederlanden


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

Zur Zeit C, dann kurzer Eintauch in C++, aber mein Ausbildungsschwerpunkt wird Java sein 
und ihr?

@MiMi

ich nehme an, da wird die Königin gefeiert oder so?
Aber egal wie, wenn ihr dafür frei kriegt, ist es auf jeden Fall ein cooler Tag


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

Ebenfalls Java, aber ausschließlich.


----------



## hammet (26. März 2009)

Joa ich zum Großteil auch JAVA, hab aber schon was mit JSP (ok zählt nicht ), Perl und was ganz kleines mit C++ gemacht.


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

Cool, die meisten in meiner Berufsschulklasse programmieren in VB oder C/C++ während ihrer ganzen Ausbildung....

Wobei ich finde das Java die Zukunft sein wird


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Zur Zeit C, dann kurzer Eintauch in C++, aber mein Ausbildungsschwerpunkt wird Java sein
> und ihr?
> 
> @MiMi
> ...




Bin im Studium 8. Semester Informatik. Als ich den thread geoeffnet hatte war ich im 5. auch im Praktikum und jezt halt  wieder ^^ Wobei mein letztes halt richtig schlimm war. Naja, ma sehen wie dieses wird ^^

@Koeniginnentag
Ja so aehnlich, es war mal zum Anlass der Koenigin, deren Nachfolgerin hatte dann Entschieden es bleibt nen Feiertag. Irgendwie so ^^


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

In der Berufsschule hatte ich noch C#.

@hammet
Also wenn JSP zählt, dann kann ich aber noch HTML, bischen CSS, MYSQL, Wiki-Syntax und englisch  ^^


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

Wow, wie ist das Informatik Studium so?

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken nach meiner Ausbildung noch studieren zu gehen (in Englang----I just love the english people!), aber dann vielleicht andere Fachrichtung...


C# werden wir auch  noch durchnehmen in der Schule, stecken aber zur Zeit noch mit C fest.... 
Hat man dir schon gesagt, was du als Abschlussprojekt machen musst?


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> C# werden wir auch  noch durchnehmen in der Schule, stecken aber zur Zeit noch mit C fest....
> Hat man dir schon gesagt, was du als Abschlussprojekt machen musst?


C# ist sehr einfach, wenn man vorher mit Java gearbeitet hat.
Yep, hat man mir schon. Deshalb setze ich mich zurzeit auch mit  JSP auseinander. Wird dir sicher auch noch begegnen in der Ausbildung


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Wow, wie ist das Informatik Studium so?



Lief bisher ganz gut  Ausser die semester mit dem Praktikum mag ich net so ^^
Das 6. war richtig klasse, da konnten wir ne spezialisierung waehlen, ich ahtte gaming & virtual reality. Haben nen eigenen spiel gemacht ( auch wenns net ganz fertig geworden is) 
Naja ist aber in den Niederlanden daher entscheidet sich das wohl ziemlich von dem in Deutschland ^^

Aber java find ich auch klasse, wobei das programmieren mit c++ und opengl auch spass gemacht hat


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

Was ist deine Aufgabe (falls du nicht erschossen wirst mir das zu sagen )


----------



## Bexx (26. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Aber java find ich auch klasse, wobei das programmieren mit c++ und opengl auch spass gemacht hat



Naja, ich kann leider noch nicht mitreden, habe bis jetzt erst ein paar leichte tutorials mit java gemacht und habe daher eigentlich nur eine ungefähre Ahnung wie es sein muss, bin aber auf jeden Fall begeistert.

Wobei, ich muss sagen, C ist auch keine üble Sprache, man kann einiges damit anstellen. Vor allem wenn Geschwindigkeit ein wichtiges Kriterium einer Aufgabe ist, ist C wunderbar geeignet...


----------



## hammet (26. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> In der Berufsschule hatte ich noch C#.
> 
> @hammet
> Also wenn JSP zählt, dann kann ich aber noch HTML, bischen CSS, MYSQL, Wiki-Syntax und englisch  ^^



HTML ist ne Scriptspache soweit ich weiß, genauso wie CSS. 
MySQL ist doch nur nen DBMS ? DIe SPrache heißt doch nur SQL 

Und wieso sollte JSP nicht zählen?


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Was ist deine Aufgabe (falls du nicht erschossen wirst mir das zu sagen )


Wird also ne Kombinatnion aus Java, JSP und MySQL, mehr verrate ich nicht .


hammet hat gesagt.:


> HTML ist ne Scriptspache soweit ich weiß, genauso wie CSS.


Richtig. Hab nur Spaß gemacht.


hammet hat gesagt.:


> MySQL ist doch nur nen DBMS ?


Auch richtig. Hab ja auch nur Spaß gemacht


hammet hat gesagt.:


> DIe SPrache heißt doch nur SQL


Ebenfalls richtig, war ja auch nicht ernst gemeint.


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und wieso sollte JSP nicht zählen?


Mir stellt sich dass irgendwie eher als eine Schnittstelle dar, da ja alles was rauskommt als HTML gültigen String geparst wird


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

JSP geht ja noch aber SQL , pfui. Bin ich froh das ich das net brauch, genau wie PHP


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

SQL gefällt mir eingentlich immer mehr. Wenn mans nämlich richtig einsetzt muss man kaum noch mit Java trickreich Programmieren sondern kann einen Großteil von der Datenbank erledigen lassen


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Wenn ich schon hoere Datenbank, wird mir ganz uebel :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

Genauso geht es mir bei dem Wort: "JTable" ...


----------



## hammet (26. März 2009)

The ALMIGHTY JTable


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Was ist an ner jtable so schlimm?


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Was ist an ner jtable so schlimm?


Hmm, wie beschreibt man das in einem Wort? Ah, ich weiß: ihre *Existens*.


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Dann hast du vermutlich ein problem ^^ Oder du musst ohne sie arbeiten


----------



## sight011 (26. März 2009)

Guten Morgen vom scheuen schüchternen Sight!


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen vom scheuen schüchternen Sight!


Morgen Mauerblümchen  ^^


MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast du vermutlich ein problem ^^ Oder du musst ohne sie arbeiten


So weit wie es geht ohne


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen vom scheuen schüchternen Sight!



Guten morgen? Was geht denn mit dir? ^^


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Guten morgen? Was geht denn mit dir? ^^


Er liegt krank zuhause... oder anders ausgedrückt: Warscheinlich ist er gerade erst aufgestanden


----------



## sight011 (26. März 2009)

> AW: Langeweile
> Zitat:
> Zitat von MiMi Beitrag anzeigen
> Guten morgen? Was geht denn mit dir?
> Er liegt krank zuhause... oder anders ausgedrückt: Warscheinlich ist er gerade erst aufgestanden



Deswegen mag ich dich so Matzedu kannst wahrscheinlich Lippen und von den augenablesen, Gedankenübertragung andere Formen der Kommunikation die nicht in Worte gefasst werden muss, --> für die Frauen gibts wahrscheinlich "Körpersprache-Deluxe"  mfg der kranke Sight der ganz glücklich ist!  (hab gestern ganz lang mit meiner Ex geschrieben)


EDIT: Ehrlich gesagt bin ich schon ein wenig wach und habe ein Buch mit Stücken von Wilhelm Hauff gelesen ein Schriftsteller der Romantik!


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> du kannst wahrscheinlich Lippen und von den augenablesen, Gedankenübertragung andere Formen der Kommunikation die nicht in Worte gefasst werden muss


Ich arbeite daran.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> für die Frauen gibts wahrscheinlich "Körpersprache-Deluxe"


Aber hallo, eine Körpersprache, die alle zum schreihen bringt... obwol sie dann meistens alle mir den Rücken zugewendet haben...
^^ Ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen 




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> mfg der kranke Sight der ganz glücklich ist!





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> (hab gestern ganz lang mit meiner Ex geschrieben)


gehören diese beiden Inhalte zusammen?


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Scheint ganz so ^^


----------



## sight011 (26. März 2009)

> Aber hallo, eine Körpersprache, die alle zum schreihen bringt... obwol sie dann meistens alle mir den Rücken zugewendet haben...
> Ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen



Ein bisschen Eigenlob ist ja nicht sofort = Aroganz  oder ;-]



> gehören diese beiden Inhalte zusammen?




das steht im direkten Kontext, haben aber nur geschrieben nix weiter 


EDIT: @ Mimi Jop  

Alter, hab ich nicht gestern gesagt, ich hätte 1.200 Posts, da waren wohl die Post-Zwerge heute Nacht aktiv 


EDIT2: Oh seh gerade mir schreibt eine ausmeiner Klasse bei studi ^^, ich glaube es wird Frühling


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ein bisschen Eigenlob ist ja nicht sofort = Aroganz  oder ;-]


Richtig, aber ich muss aufpassen, sonst ist der Thread bald nicht mehr Jugendfrei 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> das steht im direkten Kontext, haben aber nur geschrieben nix weiter


Na du hast ja gesagt "geschrieben", also habe ich daraus geschlussfolgert, dass ihr nicht gerade einen kurztripp nach England gemacht habt, mit der Hooneymoon-Sweet als Hotelzimmer ;-]



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Alter hab ich nich gestern gesagt ich hätte 1.200 Posts, da waren wohl die Post-Zwerge heute nacht aktiv


Wurde wohl ein Post gelöscht oder ein Thread verschoben 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT2: Oh seh gerade mir schreibt eine ausmeiner Klasse bei studi ^^, ich glaube es wird Frühling


Warum? Diese Art von Frühlingsgefühlen hast du doch das ganze Jahr ... ^^


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

"nur geschrieben"
Naja der Inhalt ist der entscheidende


----------



## sight011 (26. März 2009)

> Richtig, aber ich muss aufpassen, sonst ist der Thread bald nicht mehr Jugendfrei



Und dann kommt die katholische Alleno nich wieder! 



> Na du hast ja gesagt "geschrieben", also habe ich daraus geschlussfolgert, dass ihr nicht gerade einen kurztripp nach England gemacht habt, mit der Hooneymoon-Sweet als Hotelzimmer



Ich wollte es nur schnell noch einmal klar stellen bevor jemand irgendwelche falschen Fragen Behauptungen oder whatever hier hereinschreibt/aufstellt/äußert!! 

-... Ich bitte dich Matze, ich weiß doch was sich gehört, für so eine Frau wäre selbst die Presidenten-sweet, als ob man ihr vor die Schuhe spuckt! ;-]



> Wurde wohl ein Post gelöscht oder ein Thread verschoben



Ihr SChweine, ihr habt den Post getötet! 



> Warum? Diese Art von Frühlingsgefühlen hast du doch das ganze Jahr ...



Ich bin ja auch ein sehr umgänglicher charmanter Gentlemen ... könnte aber auch an der JAcke liegen * rofl*  xD - Sorryich liebe Sie xD




> "nur geschrieben"
> Naja der Inhalt ist der entscheidende



Sie war voll süß und hat gesagt "sie denkt noch ab und zu an mich" 

*dahinschmelz*;-);-]


----------



## RoteKatze (26. März 2009)

Hallo... 
Ich muss schreiben, nein um ehrlich zu sein, mein Auftrag war es nur reinzugucken. Ich kann allerdings schlecht beweisen, dass ich in den Langeweilethread geguckt hab, wenn ich nich auch was schreibe, außer ich mache nen Screenshot und wer glaubt schon ner angehenden Grafikerin wenn sie nen Screenshot macht? Also ich nicht.... 
Wie dem auch sei, ich hab reingeschaut, sogar was gelesen, und tadada jetzt auch geschrieben. Ich bin wirklich ein guter Mensch... 

Nicht war - Sight?


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Oh gott wie schnulzig. Sag bescheid wenn du fertig bist ^^


----------



## Matze (26. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin ja auch ein sehr umgänglicher charmanter Gentlemen ... könnte aber auch an der JAcke liegen * rofl*  xD - Sorryich liebe Sie xD


Also wenns an der Jacke liegt, dann wird der Sommer für dich aber ziemlich einsam ^^ ;-]



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Sie war voll süß und hat gesagt "sie denkt noch ab und zu an mich"
> 
> *dahinschmelz*;-);-]


Ich äußere mich dazu mal lieber nicht ...


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

RoteKatze hat gesagt.:


> Hallo...
> Ich muss schreiben, nein um ehrlich zu sein, mein Auftrag war es nur reinzugucken. Ich kann allerdings schlecht beweisen das ich in den Langeweilethread geguckt hab wenn ich nich auch was schreibe, außer ich mache nen screenshot und wer glaubt schon ner angehenden grafikerin wenn sie nen screenshot macht? Also ich nicht....
> wie dem auch sei, ich hab reingeschaut, sogar was gelesen, und tadada jetzt auch geschrieben. Ich bin wirklich ein gute Mensch...
> 
> Nicht war - Sight?



Wer beauftragt dich denn ins Smalltalk forum zu schauen und dann den langeweile thread zu lesen? *g*


----------



## RoteKatze (26. März 2009)

> Nicht war - _*Sight*_?



Ich will ja nichts sagen ^^


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

RoteKatze hat gesagt.:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen ^^



Naja aber wer "beauftragt" dich  denn dazu. Also wirklich ^^ Das geht ja mal gar net :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Kennt ihr das, wenn man den ganzen Tag an einem Dokument sitzt und net wirklich weiterkommt? 
Vorallem wenn man das Problem beschreiben muss, aber net wirklich ein Problem sieht grmbl


----------



## sight011 (26. März 2009)

> Hallo...
> Ich muss schreiben, nein um ehrlich zu sein, mein Auftrag war es nur reinzugucken. Ich kann allerdings schlecht beweisen, dass ich in den Langeweilethread geguckt hab, wenn ich nich auch was schreibe, außer ich mache nen Screenshot und wer glaubt schon ner angehenden Grafikerin wenn sie nen Screenshot macht? Also ich nicht....
> Wie dem auch sei, ich hab reingeschaut, sogar was gelesen, und tadada jetzt auch geschrieben. Ich bin wirklich ein guter Mensch...
> 
> Nicht war - Sight?



Ich glaube dir! 



> Oh gott wie schnulzig. Sag bescheid wenn du fertig bist



Also mir wurde gestern voneiner Frau sehr lustig der unterschied zwischen schnulzig und romntisch erklärt  und das is bestimmt nich schnulzig! 
 Sonst würde ich hier nämlich auf die Seite erbrechen 



> Also wenns an der Jacke liegt, dann wird der Sommer für dich aber ziemlich einsam



Im Sommer werde ich das ganze recherchieren  - Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das
gut fürmich ausgeht xD - Aberder Spruch von dir war zu geil! xD Hat mir den Tag verschönert! xD



> Wer *beauftragt dich* denn ins Smalltalk



Wenn es so etwas wie eine Diamant Waage gibt, -dann hat Mimmi 2 davon 




> Kennt ihr das, wenn man den ganzen Tag an einem Dokument sitzt und net wirklich weiterkommt?
> Vorallem wenn man das Problem beschreiben muss, aber net wirklich ein Problem sieht grmbl



Wo druckt der Schuh  ... geht es um dein Script?


----------



## MiMi (26. März 2009)

Hm, romantisch = schnulzig 


Naja das script sowieso, da hab ich gerade ma die Erklaerung uber den betrieb fertig ^^ aber muss halt ne Problembeschreibung machen, wobei ich kein problem sehe ausser das man nen Programm dafuer schreibt und fertig


----------



## sight011 (26. März 2009)

So wurde esmir erklärt, ich denk mal es geht in Ordnung das ich sie hier zitiere:
Steffi: pass uff
Sight01: na denn mal lohs'
Steffi: wenn ein mädel und ein typ ein date haben und der typ das ganze zimmer mit rosenblättern auslegt und kerzen anzündet und kuschelrock 473 auflegt und sket kalt gestellt hat und bla bla bla dann ist das aufgesetzte romantik...ergo KITSCH und SCHNULZ
Steffi: fürchterlich
Steffi:  wenn aber... 
Steffi: besagte personen auf nem was auch immer -von mir aus heavy metal konzert (oder equivalentes eher unromantisches ambiente)oder sonst wo sind und einer der beiden im richtigen moment einfach was total tolles sagt oder tut...vor allem wenn es ungeplant ist viiiiiiiiiel romantischer und nicht schnulzig 
Steffi: comprende?"

Es sei dazu gesagt das sie kein Heavymetall hört und ich keine Affinität zu asozialen Menschen habe xDxD

nur umnochmal den Unterschied genau auzuzeigen -->
Boah ist das schrecklich wenn man Bücher von so Wortgewandten MEnschen ließt will man doch sofort seinen Slang zurück!


----------



## hammet (27. März 2009)

Guten Morgen! Auf zum Endspurt


----------



## Bexx (27. März 2009)

Moin, Moin 

ich weiss ja nicht woran es liegt, aber freitags habe ich immer verdammt gute Laune...
Gehts euch auch so?
Wie Schmetterlinge im Bauch, wenn man weiss dass das WE kommt...


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

*PeaZz in!*
Da darf ich nicht zu viel dran denken, sonst vergeht die Zeit ja überhaupt nicht -.-


----------



## Bexx (27. März 2009)

Ja, das stimmt....
Ich guck freitags ab zwei ungefähr immer schon nervös auf die Uhr wanns denn soweit ist....


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Guten morgen 
Mein Rechner ist endlich gekommen, ich will nach hause und SPIELEN 
Heut geht hoffentlich schnell rum, bis um 1 dann kommt mein Schulbegeleiter bis ca um 2, dann noch bis um 3 oder so arbeiten und dann nach Hause  HIHI

Muss nur diese verdammten 4 Stunden bis um 1 rumkriegen. 

@sight011
Hm, schnulzig da hat sie recht ja. Aber das romantische? KA seh ich net so ^^


----------



## hammet (27. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das stimmt....
> Ich guck freitags ab zwei ungefähr immer schon nervös auf die Uhr wanns denn soweit ist....



Immer..immer..:suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:

Naja nächste Woche hab ich Schule und danach Urlaub, von daher freu ich mich eigentlich schon ziemlich aufs Wochenende


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Mein Rechner ist endlich gekommen, ich will nach hause und SPIELEN


Es ist Freitag! Sobald ich zuhause bin wird erstmal festgelegt, wer heute Abend der Fahrer ist. PC läuft da eigentlich nur für Musik oder fürs Aufnahmeprogramm ^^



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Muss nur diese verdammten 4 Stunden bis um 1 rumkriegen.


Um 1 mach ich grade mal Pause -.-



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm, schnulzig da hat sie recht ja. Aber das romantische? KA seh ich net so ^^


Männer solln die Frauen verstehen... aber sich selbst verstehen Frauen untereinander sich auch nicht .



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja nächste Woche hab ich Schule und danach Urlaub, von daher freu ich mich eigentlich schon ziemlich aufs Wochenende


Traumhaft ^^


----------



## hammet (27. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Um 1 mach ich grade mal Pause -.-



Du auch? -.- Bei mir gehts noch bis 17 Uhr.



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Traumhaft ^^



Wieso? oO Freust du dich, dass du mich 2 Wochen los bist? 


Naja jetzt erstmal Berichtsheft schreiben, hab das ein bisschen verdrängt und jetzt hat sich das etwas zu sehr gehäuft


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Tja mein Vorteil ich brauch keinen Fahrer  Ich schmeiss den rechenr an und kann ZOCKEN  endlich

Naja um 1 bin ich ja auch noch net fertig ^^ 

Ich versteh viele Frauen auch net, daher kann ich es verstehen wenn Maenner sie auch net verstehen 
Net nur "ach so tolle romantisch sein" auch das "ich geh stundenlang in die stadt einkaufen" oder "ich geh net ungeschminkt aus dem haus" oder "ich muss meine handtasche ueberal mithinnehmen udn ich brauch tausende davon" 
versteh ich alles net


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wieso? oO Freust du dich, dass du mich 2 Wochen los bist?


Nö, ich meine die Vorstellung das auch zu haben ^^



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja jetzt erstmal Berichtsheft schreiben, hab das ein bisschen verdrängt und jetzt hat sich das etwas zu sehr gehäuft


Ups, da war ja was. Ich glaube das werde ich heute auch tun ^^


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Du auch? -.- Bei mir gehts noch bis 17 Uhr.




Naja dafuer hab ich halt keine Pause unterhalb der Woche, dann kann ich freitags eher gehn  bzw wir gehen mit den Leuten hier wo zusammen essen. 
Eigentlich fangen wir hier naemlich um 8.30 an bis um 17.00, somit kann man Feitags 2 Stunden eher gehen


----------



## hammet (27. März 2009)

Wie keine Pause? oO
Dazu ist dein Arbeitgeber doch verpflichtet, wollen wir hoffen dass ned mal das ordnungsamt (oder wer auch immer dafür zuständig ist) bei euch vorbeischaut oO


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich versteh viele Frauen auch net, daher kann ich es verstehen wenn Maenner sie auch net verstehen


Eigentlich gibts da auch nichts zu verstehen. Frauen legen alles so aus, dass sie es im Nachhinein als das Gegenteil darstellen können. Eigentlich muss man jede Antwort auf eine Frage Vertraglich feshalten ^^


Keine Pause hab ich am Anfang auch gemacht. Aber mit der Zeit würde das einen kaputt machen.


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Naja, die haben das sich hier so angewoehnt. Die machen halt keine Pause, jedenfalls net so Mittagspause oder so (wohl ma um unsinn zu machen ) und gehen dafuer am Freitag zusammen essen. 

Jop, zb auf die Frage "bin ich zu dick" gibt es einfach keine passende antwort  Un dda gibts sicher genug solcher fragen, worauf es keine richtige antwort gibt. Es sei denn man weiss das so wie ich und findet das witzig


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

Und esst ihr dann nichts zwischen Arbeitsbeginn und Ende? Ich würder sterben 


Immer wenn es hieß: "Mach was du am besten findest", hab ich immer nochmals darauf hingewiesen, dass ich das wörtlich nehme und später kein geheule ala "aber ich fände es so besser" akzeptiere ;-]


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Natuerlich essen wir was sonst wurd ich sterben , aber es wird net extra ne pause dafuer gemacht ^^

Funktioniert das denn mit dem hinweis?


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

Ja, meistens schon. Mann muss nur vorher alles auslegbare ausschließen wie:"Mach wie du denkst" (aber du muss das was ich will machen), (damit will ich testen ob du mich liebst), (wenn ich andere Laune habe, ist das anders gemeint), usw...


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Lol wie recht du hast ^^
Hab im Kommunikationskurs gelernt, man soll net erwarten das andere wissen was man will, man sollte es einfach sagen


----------



## Bexx (27. März 2009)

Bei uns ist das genauso, haben eigentlich um 14 uhr feierabend freitags, weil wir unter der Woche 8,5 Stunden arbeiten, aber ich muss heute Überstunden machen.... 



Uuuups, wo kommen denn die vielen Einträge jetzt plötzlich her, hihi

voll verpeilt und jetzt ist mein Beitrag wohl ziemlich


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> jetzt ist mein Beitrag wohl ziemlich


Nicht in diesem Thread


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Waere ja noch schoener, offtopic im offtopic ^^

Aber dann arbeitest du doch nur 39std, oder  bin ich jetzt total verpeilt?


----------



## hammet (27. März 2009)

5 Berichtshefte to go ! 

Naja und der Tag ist auch shcon fast halb rum. Das Wochenende rückt näher


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

Na ja, erwartungsgemäß schleicht die Zeit mal wieder -.- vorallem wenn man das We schon geplant hat


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Hab ich eigentlich jeden Tag so ab Mittags, das die Zeit schon langsamer rumgeht, und so ab 14-15 Uhr geht se gar net mehr rum. 
Und Freitags isses nunmal extrem ^^ Vorallem wenn man net wirklich was zu tun hat, ausser sich das Dokument wieder und wieder anzuschauen, hier was zu veraedern, dort was zu veraendern :-(


----------



## hammet (27. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich eigentlich jeden Tag so ab Mittags, das die Zeit schon langsamer rumgeht, und so ab 14-15 Uhr geht se gar net mehr rum.
> Und Freitags isses nunmal extrem ^^ Vorallem wenn man net wirklich was zu tun hat, ausser sich das Dokument wieder und wieder anzuschauen, hier was zu veraedern, dort was zu veraendern :-(



Genau das, habe ich mehr als 3 Monate lang gemacht, als ich ein Projekt geplant habe... Wie sehr ich mich damals nach Programmierung gesehnt habe...:-(


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Ja nur wenn man dann endlich programmieren kann, und dann net weiterkommt weil man kein Plan hat wie, isses genau das gleiche ^^
Meist hab ich das ja wenn ich net weiterkomme beim programmieren obwohl ich stundenlang davor sitze, das ich einfach ne Nacht drueber schlafen muss, und meistens faellt mir dann am naechsten morgen ne Loesung ein. Aber das hier im Betrieb so zu machen, wird wohl net en


----------



## sight011 (27. März 2009)

"Morgen"



> ich weiss ja nicht woran es liegt, aber freitags habe ich immer verdammt gute Laune...



Wir sollten wissenschaflter engagieren die das für usn herausfinden 

Und sonst so Mädels? mfg  euer sight


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

Also wirklich ganz schoen unverschaemt von dir, hier mitten am Tag reinzuplatzen *hihi*

Bald ist wochenende


----------



## hammet (27. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> "Morgen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uns Mädels gehts gut denke ich  Nur Matze ist etwas am verzweifeln; weil der Tag nicht vorbei geht


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Bald ist wochenende


Und die Frage dazu, die uns alle beschäftigt: Wird sightmaster trotz seiner Krankheit seine Jacke wieder spazieren tragen.

(Ich liebe es in Methapern zu sprechen ^^)



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Uns Mädels gehts gut denke ich  Nur Matze ist etwas am verzweifeln; weil der Tag nicht vorbei geht


----------



## sight011 (27. März 2009)

> Also wirklich ganz schoen unverschaemt von dir, hier mitten am Tag reinzuplatzen *hihi*



*rofl* Pardon Mademoiselle 




> Uns Mädels gehts gut denke ich  Nur Matze ist etwas am verzweifeln; weil der Tag nicht vorbei geht



Das is ja supi *



> Zitat:
> Zitat von hammet Beitrag anzeigen
> Uns Mädels gehts gut denke ich Nur Matze ist etwas am verzweifeln; weil der Tag nicht vorbei geht



Och Matzekann doch nicht mehr so lang hin sein oder?! 




> Und die Frage dazu, die uns alle beschäftigt: Wird sightmaster trotz seiner Krankheit seine Jacke wieder spazieren tragen.
> 
> (Ich liebe es in Methapern zu sprechen )



Sightmaestro will, is morgen eine Abi-Party hier im Bowlingcenter, die frage ist nur ob er sich gesund genug fühlt?


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Och Matzekann doch nicht mehr so lang hin sein oder?!


Heute schon.
Mahlzeit


----------



## sight011 (27. März 2009)

Why?

Boah hab ich das schon erzählt ich mach jetzt neFlash-Web-Page für ein Sprachaufnahmenstudio in Hmaburg  *freu*


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Why?


PARTY!



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Boah hab ich das schon erzählt ich mach jetzt neFlash-Web-Page für ein Sprachaufnahmenstudio in Hmaburg  *freu*


Nö, aber herzlichen Glückwunsch!  ^^


----------



## sight011 (27. März 2009)

> Nö, aber herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Mal gucken ob ich das hinbekomme, wie die das haben wollen 


Ist heute irgendwer gestorben? Is so ruhig hier!?


----------



## Matze (27. März 2009)

Also an mir leigts sicher nicht ^^.

YES! Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich in 20 Minuten "schönes Wochenende" wünschen ^^


----------



## DeluXe (27. März 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> 5 Berichtshefte to go !


Erinner mich bloß nicht daran, ich darf bald...öhm..ungefähr 13(?) Monate nachtragen...


----------



## hammet (27. März 2009)

DeluXe hat gesagt.:


> Erinner mich bloß nicht daran, ich darf bald...öhm..ungefähr 13(?) Monate nachtragen...



Musst du auch für jede Woche ne halbe Seite in Word schrieben?


----------



## MiMi (27. März 2009)

So boeses Gespraech mit schulbegleiter hinter mir. Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt ^^ 
Ich hoffe ma die gehen gleich essen dann kann ich nach Hause Ich mag net mehr 

Naja ich wuensch euch schonmal schoenes Wochenende  Bis Montag


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. März 2009)

Eeeendlich wieder zuhause. Heute Aufnahmeprüfung und Vorstellungsgespräch bei ner Schule gehabt.


----------



## sight011 (27. März 2009)

> Eeeendlich wieder zuhause. Heute Aufnahmeprüfung und Vorstellungsgespräch bei ner Schule gehabt.



Und hast du den SChe** gerockt, ALter! ;-)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (27. März 2009)

Klar hab ich das


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Guten Morgen...Ich bin wieder da.


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Morgen... so ein Müll, will sagen: gute Nacht -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Ja, ich würde auch gern noch ein bißchen schlafen, aber das ist ja Normalzustand...


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Normalzustand ^^ Bei mir wohl nicht ganz:
Freitag auf Samstag -> Nach 3 Stunden Schlaf war ich wach, hab mich dann noch 2 Stunden rumgewälzt
Samstag auf Sonntag -> Geburtstagsparty -> Vorbei war das ganze erst um halb 8 am nächsten Morgen.

Wenigstens hat sich die Müdigkeit gelohnt ^^


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

Morgen meld mich zur Stelle! 

Konnte gestern auch nur schwer einschlafen war dann um 3 im Bett am pennen! 



> Wenigstens hat sich die Müdigkeit gelohnt





-no comments-


mfg party-sighty


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Konnte gestern auch nur schwer einschlafen war dann um 3 im Bett am pennen!



Dito...Diese blöde Uhrumstellung sorgt doch jedes Mal für Verwirrung und Schlafstörungen.


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> -no comments-
> 
> 
> mfg party-sighty



Ich sollte dir mal paar Bilder von der Party zeigen


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

Ex daran lag es glaube ich nicht(Zeitumstellung), habe Sa. bei nem Kollegen auf der Couch gepennt nach einer Abi-Party im Bett hat er noch n Kollege und die PErle die sich der Kollege klar gemacht hat gepennt - doch mein Platz war noch gut einer hat direkt auf dem Boden gepennt! 

Dann sind wir am nächsten morgen alle aufgestanden und einer musste bei Flying Pizza arbeiten, wir sind erstmal alle dahin gelatscht, obwohl ich längst meine Ruhe brauchte (war um ca. 15-16 Uhr), dann hat der Kollege wo wir gepnnt haben erstmal Bier ausgegeben , dann sind wir alle in meine Richtung los gelatscht, und dann habe ich von 19 Uhr bis 24 Uhr gepennt. *Luft hol*Und dann konnte ich nich mehr pennen! ;-]

Die sind doch bestimmt nicht !Jugendfrei! Matze ...


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Doch, könnte noch so durchgehen... als anstößig könnte man sie allemale bezeichnen ^^^^


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

Harr Harr  davon geh ich aus


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

@SightSoundSystem
Mal zu was anderem. Kannst du mir irgendwelche Tipps geben zur Nachbearbtung von Gesanngsaufnahmen (ich bitte um Gnade mit den Fachwörtern)


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Ich hab am Wochenende nicht groß gefeiert, da ich noch meine Krankheit auskurieren musste...Außerdem musste ich einen Freund aufheitern, bei dem eine 8-jährige Beziehung zu Ende gegangen ist...8 Jahre!


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Au, das ist hart! Möchte nicht wissen, wie er sich jetzt fühlt -.-


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

> @Gesanngsaufnahmen



Was meinst du genau mit Nachbearbeitung? Allaround oder was spezielles? ;-) :suspekt:




> Ich hab am Wochenende nicht groß gefeiert, da ich noch meine Krankheit auskurieren musste...Außerdem musste ich einen Freund aufheitern, bei dem eine 8-jährige Beziehung zu Ende gegangen ist...8 Jahre!



Übelste Sache :-( 8 Jahre es ist echt traurig, was ist nur mit den Frauen los hatte neulich auch so ne Disskusion mit general f


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du genau mit Nachbearbeitung? Allaround oder was spezielles?


Allgemein etwas dazu, hab ich vorher noch nie gemacht.


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

Die Stichworte sind Dynamics, Reverb, Long Delay


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Ok, wird notiert und mit experimentiert, thx


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Guten "morgen" allerseits. Nein ich bin net gerade erst gekommen, wir hatten schon ne Besprechung. Der cheff miente ich soll wo hin gehen heut um halb 11 und broetchen holen, ka ob er dann nochm aherkommen wollte, jetzt is ja schon halb 12, aber der sitzt im anderen Raum und gibt Unterricht. Bissel bloed :suspekt:

Und ich les schon eurer Wochenende war bissel stressiger als meins


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und ich les schon eurer Wochenende war bissel *stressiger* als meins


Falsches Adjektiv


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Übelste Sache :-( 8 Jahre es ist echt traurig, was ist nur mit den Frauen los hatte neulich auch so ne Disskusion mit general f



Naja, ich hab ja auch mit ihr geredet und ich kann es schon irgendwo nachvollziehen...Seit 2 Jahren is der einfach nur übelst faul. Als ich ihn kennen gelernt hab, war er den ganzen Tag unterwegs, immerzu hat er was gemacht...Aber in den letzten 2 Jahren war er nur noch vorm PC und auf der Couch. Hat weder mit uns viel gemacht, noch mit seiner Freundin. Und wenn er mal was mit uns/Freundin gemacht hat, musste man ihn ewig bequatschen. Ich meine mit uns war das nicht so schlimm, waren wir halt einer weniger ...Aber für Sie wars halt blöd...


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

> stressiger



deffinitiv 



> Naja, ich hab ja auch mit ihr geredet und ich kann es schon irgendwo nachvollziehen...Seit 2 Jahren is der einfach nur übelst faul. Als ich ihn kennen gelernt hab, war er den ganzen Tag unterwegs, immerzu hat er was gemacht...Aber in den letzten 2 Jahren war er nur noch vorm PC und auf der Couch. Hat weder mit uns viel gemacht, noch mit seiner Freundin. Und wenn er mal was mit uns/Freundin gemacht hat, musste man ihn ewig bequatschen. Ich meine mit uns war das nicht so schlimm, waren wir halt einer weniger ...Aber für Sie wars halt blöd...



k, das war dann garantiert blöd für sie! 

So heute Abend habe ich rein theoretsich n Date und wenn nich dann sag ich wie Guru "Next"


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Falsches Adjektiv



Hm, ihr wart net so faul wie ich, also stressiger


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> So heute Abend habe ich rein theoretsich n Date und wenn nich dann sag ich wie Guru "Next"



Was haste denn vor? Ganz chillig essen gehen, oder irgendwas abgedrehtes?


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Ich hoffe ihm ist es auch klar, warum und er sieht es ein!

Ansonsten solltest du nicht den PC erwähnen Ex. Du weißt doch wie die Regierungen dann wieder agumentieren würden:
Warscheinlich war er so oft vor dem PC wegen Killerspiele. Computerspiele zerstören also Beziehungen. Folglich verringern solche Spiele den Sex, welchen die Menschen haben. Daraus resultiert natürlich ein Geburtenrückgang bis hin zum Stillstand. Somit löschen Computerspiele die Menschheit aus --> Verbietet Computerspiele. (Wer Ironie findet, dar sie behalten. Den Sarkasmus möchte ich aber zurück)


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm, ihr wart net so faul wie ich, also stressiger



Im Gegenteil. Wenn ich das We ordentlich gefeiert habe, dann fühl ich mich die ganze Woche über besser und weniger gestresst 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> So heute Abend habe ich rein theoretsich n Date und wenn nich dann sag ich wie Guru "Next"


Bischen ausführlicher bitte ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe ihm ist es auch klar, warum und er sieht es ein!


Ja...Das schon. Und dann wollte er jeden Abend mit uns fort, aber ich war noch krank, mein Bro ist im Moment Zivi und musste auch am WE arbeiten, ein anderer Kumpel ist bei der Bundeswehr in den Alpen....Und dadurch das er nicht mehr viel gemacht hat, hat sich sein Freundeskreis auch auf die paar Leute verkleinert...



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten solltest du nicht den PC erwähnen Ex. Du weißt doch wie die Regierungen dann wieder agumentieren würden:
> Warscheinlich war er so oft vor dem PC wegen Killerspiele. Computerspiele zerstören also Beziehungen. Folglich verringern solche Spiele den Sex, welchen die Menschen haben. Daraus resultiert natürlich ein Geburtenrückgang bis hin zum Stillstand. Somit löschen Computerspiele die Menschheit aus --> Verbietet Computerspiele. (Wer Ironie findet, dar sie behalten. Den Sarkasmus möchte ich aber zurück)



Hey, deine Argumente haben mir überzeugt. :suspekt:

Aber das einzige was der gezoggt hat, war irgendein Online-Fußballmanager und Pennergame .


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Ach die Killerspiele sind sowieso an allem Schuld , man solllte sie abschaffen 

So K.O wie ich war, haett ich net ma feiern koennen ^^ Freitag haett ich schon um 10 ins Bett gehen koennen, so muede war ich. 

Und diese bloede kagg Zeitumstellung bringt mich nur noch mehr durcheinander. Konnt net einschlafen und heut frueh wars dunkel als ich aufstehen musste BAH


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und diese bloede kagg Zeitumstellung bringt mich nur noch mehr durcheinander. Konnt net einschlafen und heut frueh wars dunkel als ich aufstehen musste BAH


... ich liebe die Sommerziet


----------



## hammet (30. März 2009)

Morgen! 

Hmm ich bin heute auch 8 Minuten aufgestanden, bevor mein Bus gefahren ist -.-
Plöde Zeitumstellung.


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du es noch rechtzeitig geschafft hast? ^^


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Man sollte das abschaffen. Es nutzt doch niemandem was, ausser viel verwirrung. Bin ja froh das ich das ueberhaupt mitbekommen hab, war eher zufall ^^ Sonst waer ich heut noch her zur Arbeit und die haetten bestimmt gefragt warum ich zu spaet bin, dann haett ich sicher dumm geschaut :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Wenn, dann würde ich es gleich auf Sommerzeit lassen, ist einfach die schönere ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Das Konzept der Sommer bzw. Winterzeit ist eigtl schon ganz gut, aber die Umstellungstage...Wenn mir das mein Vater nicht gesagt hätte, wäre ich heute auch erstmal zu spät in die Arbeit geschlurft...


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

> ...Sex, welchen die Menschen haben.



Menschen haben Sex? :suspekt: ;-)




> Bischen ausführlicher bitte



Hab gerade eine Sms bekommen, ;-] Operation "Hase in Bau" kann also somit beginnen! ;-]
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher Ex, eigentlich haben wir abgemacht, das Sie sich etwas ausdenkt!  Aber wäre es wohl übel so etwas zu tun--> Will ja eigentlich noch mit Badminton anfangen und das wäre heute! - Ich könnte sie mit hinnehmen und mich später zum Umziehen in die Frauen Kabine schleichen! 

 Was sagt ihr?


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Das Konzept der Sommer bzw. Winterzeit ist eigtl schon ganz gut, aber die Umstellungstage...Wenn mir das mein Vater nicht gesagt hätte, wäre ich heute auch erstmal zu spät in die Arbeit geschlurft...



Was soll denn das Konzept sein? Weiss nur was wegen Stromsparen oder so 


> Als ein wichtiger Grund galt die Überzeugung, mit der Regelung durch eine bessere Nutzung des Tageslichts Energie sparen zu können.


Naja aber dann liest man wiede sowas:


> Laut Erkenntnissen des Bundesumweltamtes spart man während der Sommerzeit zwar abends elektrisches Licht, jedoch wird dann morgens mehr geheizt, besonders in den kalten Monaten (März, April und Oktober). Insgesamt steigt der Energieverbrauch dadurch sogar an.


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Im Sommer ist es dann abends länger hell. Und das ist schön.


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Menschen haben Sex?


Hab ich mal irgendwann gehört... war aber keine verlässliche Quelle.


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Operation "Hase in Bau" kann also somit beginnen!


Roger!
Sag bescheid wenn du Verstärkung brauchst ;-]


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Und da war sie wieder, die unheimliche Stille in diesem Thread. Klamm und heimlich legte sie sich in diesen Thread und keiner bekam etwas mit.
Wuerde er bald aussterben? :suspekt: Hatten wirklich alle etwas zu tun? :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Frag mal Aiman Abdallah. Der kann es dir vielleicht sagen :suspekt:...


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und da war sie wieder, die unheimliche Stille in diesem Thread. Klamm und heimlich legte sie sich in diesen Thread und keiner bekam etwas mit.
> Wuerde er bald aussterben? :suspekt: Hatten wirklich alle etwas zu tun? :suspekt:


... Mittagessen 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Frag mal Aiman Abdallah. Der kann es dir vielleicht sagen :suspekt:...


Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun? ^^


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Frag mal Aiman Abdallah. Der kann es dir vielleicht sagen :suspekt:...



Neeeeee, da hab ich angst was dabei rauskommt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Neeeeee, da hab ich angst was dabei rauskommt ^^


Allerhöchstens das:


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun? ^^



Und dann deckt er auf das Matze, ich, sight, Alleno, Gewürzwiesel und alle Topposter hier, ein und dieselbe Person sind, und diese nur einen Kult um dich herum errichtet hat....


----------



## Matze (30. März 2009)

Dieser Aiman! Ich muss ihn.... wir müssen ihn aus dem Weg räumen ;-]


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Allerhöchstens das:
> 
> 
> Und dann deckt er auf das Matze, ich, sight, Alleno, Gewürzwiesel und alle Topposter hier, ein und dieselbe Person sind, und diese nur einen Kult um dich herum errichtet hat....



Um MICH? *wegrenn*


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Um MICH? *wegrenn*



Zu spät. Wir.... ich haben die Tempelmauern schon um dich herum gezogen.


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Zu spät. Wir.... ich haben die Tempelmauern schon um dich herum gezogen.



Hmpf, ok dann bleib ich halt, aber nur bis um 5


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

gespaltene Persönlichkeit-Thread-Poster


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> gespaltene Persönlichkeit-Thread-Poster



Ruhe Partyboii, wir sind gerade in der Einschücherungsphase, deine Persönlichkeit sollte jetzt nicht die Oberhand haben.


----------



## MiMi (30. März 2009)

Gleich haben wir es geschafft und der Montag ist endlich rum 

Ich entziehe mich dann ma und sag schonma TSCHOE schoenen feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (30. März 2009)

Cya. Ich weiß nicht ob ich heute noch was poste, von daher verabschiede ich mich auch schonmal...


----------



## sight011 (30. März 2009)

Noch 20 min!! *freu*


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

Guten Morgen... uaäh, gleich nach dem aufstehen Spezi trinken ist nicht so toll. Aber ich war noch so halb blind und hab gedacht das wäre Wasser -.-


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

*PeaZz in!*

Mist! Erst Dienstag ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Mist! Erst Dienstag ^^



Hab ich mir heute früh auch gedacht...


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

Na ja, kann man nicht ändern, wenn man sich nicht selbst für 3-4 Tage ins künstliche Koma versetzten kann. Zum Glück hab ich die Woche sowieso immer was zu tun.


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Guten Morgen 
Ich hoffe ja auch das ich was zu tun bekomme und endlich ma programmieren darf 

@sight011
Wie spaet faengst du denn an das du bis um 6 arbeiten musst?


----------



## sight011 (31. März 2009)

Neuf heures ;-]

Mimi man könnte glauben du arbeitest für die 'Stasi oder die Illuminaten!


... Boah bin isch müdö!


----------



## CraHack (31. März 2009)

```
<(^^<)  <(^^)>  (>^^)>  Dance the Kirby-Dance!
```
edit: hmpf blöde Smiles XD


5 Doppelte Espresso. Jetzt noch Onkelz voll aufdrehen und der Tag beginnt Perfekt.

Guten Morgen euch allen!


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mimi man könnte glauben du arbeitest für die 'Stasi oder die Illuminaten!


Uoh! Dann könnte sie unseren Plänen im Weg stehen :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Ich mach gaaaaar nix.


----------



## sight011 (31. März 2009)

Das heißt außer dem wir müssten die Identität des Threads komplett hinterfragen ;-]

CraHack Alter alter wo arbeitest du denn?


----------



## CraHack (31. März 2009)

momentan gar nicht. bin "krank" bzw letzte Woche Blinddarm OP. Deshalb ruhe ich mich die Woche aus.


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> @sight011
> Wie spaet faengst du denn an das du bis um 6 arbeiten musst?



*noch auf antwort wart*


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> *noch auf antwort wart*



Wenn dass mal nicht zu einem Verhör wird ;-]


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wenn dass mal nicht zu einem Verhör wird ;-]



Solange keine Reaktion kommt, wohl eher weniger


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

CraHack hat gesagt.:


> momentan gar nicht. bin "krank" bzw letzte Woche Blinddarm OP. Deshalb ruhe ich mich die Woche aus.



Du ruhst dich mit 1000 Espresso aus? oO Und mit lauter Musik, früh am Morgen? Das brauch ich doch nur wenn ich früh raus muss...Beim ausruhen schlaf ich solange ich kann und dann fängt der Tag seeeehr langsam an....


----------



## sight011 (31. März 2009)

> Neuf heures=9 Uhr


 Verstehste Schätzelein


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

> Neuf heures=9 Uhr



AHJA, muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

Könnte man auch einfach zurückrechnen:
18 Uhr Arbeitsende - 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit - 1 Stunde Pause = 9 Uhr Arbeitsbeginn


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Könnte man auch einfach zurückrechnen:
> 18 Uhr Arbeitsende - 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit - 1 Stunde Pause = 9 Uhr Arbeitsbeginn



Aber net jeder macht ne Stunde Pause wie du weisst ;D


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Aber net jeder macht ne Stunde Pause wie du weisst ;D


Ja, weiß ich, hab ich früher genauso gemacht. Aber immerhin ist es Standart und auch gesetztlich vorgeschrieben.


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Das kann sein, das weiss ich net ;D Ich weiss nur das die verpflichtet sind mir nen Arbeitsplatz zu stellen der den Regeln entspricht. ^^ Wobei das wohl net so ist, denn der Monitor ist meinem Gefuehl nach viel zu dicht, ausserdem isses nen bloeder CRT  Bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen wo ich schon TFT mittlerweile gewohnt bin.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> denn der Monitor ist meinem Gefuehl nach viel zu dicht


Alkoholmissbrauch des Arbeitsplatzes! :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Alkoholmissbrauch des Arbeitsplatzes! :suspekt:


Haha ^^
Ich wünschte ich könnte dir jetzt ne Bewertung geben ^^
^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

Geh doch einfach durch das Forum und bewerte alles was du gut findest ...Ne, so dringend brauch ich die Bewertungen auch nicht. Aber mein Internetphallus wäre ja dann größer...hmmm :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Alkoholmissbrauch des Arbeitsplatzes! :suspekt:



Da sag ich jetzt mal nix zu, ausser stell dir vor du sitzt im kino in der ersten Reihe ^^


----------



## sight011 (31. März 2009)

habe ich mich verschrieben? Is eigentlich französisch (9 heures)



> Ja, weiß ich, hab ich früher genauso gemacht. Aber immerhin ist es Standart und auch gesetztlich vorgeschrieben.



ne ähm ich mach nur eine halbe Std. Mittagspause, wenn überhaupt --> Dafür arbeite ich Freitags nur bis 15 Uhr


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob du dich verschrieben hast, ich hatte nie (und gott sei dank) franzoesisch. ^^
Es ging ja um das was vorgeschrieben ist, das viel das net so machen, haben wir ja schon rausgefunden, vorallem das man Freitags eher gehen kann


----------



## CraHack (31. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Du ruhst dich mit 1000 Espresso aus? oO Und mit lauter Musik, früh am Morgen? Das brauch ich doch nur wenn ich früh raus muss...Beim ausruhen schlaf ich solange ich kann und dann fängt der Tag seeeehr langsam an....



Hab doch ausgeschlafen ^^ Normalerweise schlafe ich so bis 5:30 Uhr. Da kommen dann auch schon fast die ersten Sonnenstrahlen über die Berge^^. Schlafen kann ich nachts sonst hab ich ja gar nichts von meiner Erholungszeit.


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Geh doch einfach durch das Forum und bewerte alles was du gut findest


Tu ich auch immer, nur wurde die Messlatte durch diesen Thread hoch gesetzt


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

CraHack hat gesagt.:


> Hab doch ausgeschlafen ^^ Normalerweise schlafe ich so bis 5:30 Uhr. Da kommen dann auch schon fast die ersten Sonnenstrahlen über die Berge^^. Schlafen kann ich nachts sonst hab ich ja gar nichts von meiner Erholungszeit.


Irgendwie beißt sich der letzte Satz mit den beiden anderen :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

5.30? Sonnenstrahlen? Bei uns erst so um 7.15-7.30 Wenn ich glueck hab ... 
Musst du so lange zur Arbeit fahren oder warum stehst du so frueh auf?:suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie beißt sich der letzte Satz mit den beiden anderen :suspekt:



Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber wenn man normalerweise um 5:30 aufsteht...Dann ist um 8:30 aufstehen auch schon gut Erholung. 

7:30 klingelt mein Wecker das erste Mal .


----------



## sight011 (31. März 2009)

Ich glaube er schläft bereits weider


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

ICh gleich auch, ihc wart wiedermal auf nen Feedback meiner Dokumente und das was ich die Woche noch machen soll. 

Bei mir klingelts frueh um 6.20 ist ganz schoen frueh


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

Wenn ich aufstehen muss, ist alles zu früh. Wenn ich am Wochenende um 5 Uhr schlafen gehe bin ich meistens einfach so um spätestens 9 hell wach, neulich sogar um 7 :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

Armer Tüp. Das passiert mir nur wenn ich auswärts schlafe und nicht betrunken bin. Sobald ich ein bißchen was getrunken hab, kann ich auch auswärts bis und auch nach der Mittagszeit schlafen....


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Wenn ich net aufstehen muss und sehe das ich um 8 wachwerde, dann schlaf ich aber ganz ganz schnell wieder ein


----------



## Ex1tus (31. März 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich net aufstehen muss und sehe das ich um 8 wachwerde, dann schlaf ich aber ganz ganz schnell wieder ein



Ganz genau. Ich bin nie so wach das ich nicht nochmal einschlafen könnte .


----------



## Matze (31. März 2009)

Also wenn ich einmal wach bin, dann bin ich wach. Da ist nix mehr mit einschlafen. Ausnahme ist da allerdings die Berufsschule ^^


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

Hehe boese Schule


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (31. März 2009)

Heyho Leute  Ist heut nicht ein herrlicher Tag? 
Schule aus, klasse Wetter, Zusage an einer anderen Schule  Zu genial


----------



## sight011 (31. März 2009)

> Schule aus, klasse Wetter, Zusage an einer anderen Schule  Zu genial



Halts Ma** Wixxxl! ;-]


----------



## MiMi (31. März 2009)

So, endlich feedback bekommen, das kann ich nun auswerten und "abarbeiten" ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (31. März 2009)

Nicht so frech Sight


----------



## sight011 (31. März 2009)

:-( Ich meinte natürlich weil du die Sonne genießen konntest während viele hier bei der Arbeit waren  - purer Neid ;-]

Hier nochmal eine förmliche / schriftliche Entschuldigung! 

Hab glaube ich tourrete


----------



## Alleno (1. April 2009)

Hallöchen alle miteinander!

Huch, ich hab ja schon lange nichts mehr hier geschrieben. 
Wie geht es euch allen und was macht das Leben? 
Bin momentan etwas busy, aber positives busy sein hehe - wenn ihr versteht. Wenn nicht, auch egal *g*.

Achja verzeiht bitte, wenn ich hier nichts großartig nachlesen werde. Das ist mir eindeutig zu viel 

Liebe Grüße und falls man sich nicht mehr schreibt ne schöne Woche!
Eure Alleno


----------



## hammet (1. April 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Unser Leher kriegt es mal wieder nicht hin, die Rechner zu patchen -_-


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2009)

Morgen. Ich glaub euer Leherer ist ein Nub.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2009)

PeaZz in!
Nanu? Das Web steht? Schläft Conficker denn noch? ;-]


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Morgen. Ich glaub euer Leherer ist ein Nub.



Was sowas angeht, sind das viele Lehrer. Unser hatte das auch ma das der uns nen Film zeigen wollte der Sound aber net ging und der sich gewundert hatte warum. Dabei war das Lautsprechersymbol im Player so grau unterelgt, was sagt uns das? Treiber fuer sound net richtig installiert. Naja hat er net gecheckt, musste dann einer von uns ihm helfen. 

Achja Leute es ist schon wieder Mitte der Woche  Und ich befuerchte das es richtig warm wird und ich hab ne dicke Jacke dabei, weils heut frueh aufm Rad noch richtig kalt war.


----------



## Bexx (1. April 2009)

Mooorgen :-D

Dachte ich misch mich auch mal wieder dazu, habe ein schreckliches Thema zu bearbeiten und komme kaum weiter (C verkette listen *übergeb*), deshalb dachte ich, ich mach mal n Gedankenpäuschen und komm dann wieder drauf zurück ;-)

Na wie lief eure Woche so bis jetzt !?




MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Achja Leute es ist schon wieder Mitte der Woche  Und ich befuerchte das es richtig warm wird und ich hab ne dicke Jacke dabei, weils heut frueh aufm Rad noch richtig kalt war.



Wie ist denn mittags so das Wetter bei euch ?
Bei mir hier (Saarland) ist es trotz Sonne noch so richtig kalt....


----------



## hammet (1. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Morgen. Ich glaub euer Leherer ist ein Nub.



euer = eure


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Na wie lief eure Woche so bis jetzt !?


Bis jetzt eher langweilig, und die abende sind viel zu kurz und ich bin viel zu KO um noch was zu machen. 



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Wie ist denn mittags so das Wetter bei euch ?
> Bei mir hier (Saarland) ist es trotz Sonne noch so richtig kalt....



Ka wie es mittags ist, ich bin hier im Buero mittags ^^ Gestern aufm Rueckweg zum Bus (17 uhr) weiss ich nur das ich ohne Jacke laufen konnte und heut solls ja noch waermer werden.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Schläft Conficker denn noch? ;-]



Anscheinend . Oder er rüstet gerade noch auf...


----------



## Bexx (1. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Bis jetzt eher langweilig, und die abende sind viel zu kurz und ich bin viel zu KO um noch was zu machen.



Das kenn ich irgendwoher... Gehe morgens um 6Uhr die Haustür raus und bin abends erst um halb sieben wieder da. (Muss leider 60km mit Bus und Bahn überwinden  )

Sonst wars bei mir auch eher langweilig, aber ein Erfolgserlebnis hatte ich dann doch als ich meine 1 in Informationstechnik am Montag gekriegt hab *freu*




MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ka wie es mittags ist, ich bin hier im Buero mittags ^^ Gestern aufm Rueckweg zum Bus (17 uhr) weiss ich nur das ich ohne Jacke laufen konnte und heut solls ja noch waermer werden.



Ich hoffe wir profitieren davon hier auch, wär mal Zeit, ich glaube das ist der längste Winter den wir seit langem hatten....


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Das kenn ich irgendwoher... Gehe morgens um 6Uhr die Haustür raus und bin abends erst um halb sieben wieder da. (Muss leider 60km mit Bus und Bahn überwinden  )



Ok bei mir sinds 40km die es mit dem Auto waeren, aber da ich ja auch mit Zug und Bus fahre, duerften es auch mehr als 40 sein ^^ Aber um 6 ausm Haus ist schon heftig. Bin ja schon bei mir genervt das ich um 7:15 ausm Haus muss und um 7 wieder da bin  Gott sei dank hab ich nen netten Chef sonst muesst ich ne halbe Stunde eher raus. 
Wie lange faehrst denn?



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Sonst wars bei mir auch eher langweilig, aber ein Erfolgserlebnis hatte ich dann doch als ich meine 1 in Informationstechnik am Montag gekriegt hab *freu*


Glueckwunsch  Worum gings?


----------



## Matze (1. April 2009)

Ohne Worte: hier klicken


----------



## sight011 (1. April 2009)

> PeaZz in!
> Nanu? Das Web steht? Schläft Conficker denn noch?




So richtig zu schlafen scheint er nicht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNQW9LOrWpo&flip=1

Weiß ja nich wie das Bild bei euch aussieht deswegen heir ein Screen:


----------



## Bexx (1. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Bin ja schon bei mir genervt das ich um 7:15 ausm Haus muss und um 7 wieder da bin  Gott sei dank hab ich nen netten Chef sonst muesst ich ne halbe Stunde eher raus.
> Wie lange faehrst denn?



Morgens fahre ich 1,3 h und abends 1,5....
Aber möchte eventuell bald umziehen in die Nähe... Kann das nicht mehr lange mitmachen ...
7:15Uhr das wäre mein Traum... 
aber trotzdem 40km ist auch schon echt weit zu fahren (gerade mit öffentl. Verkehrsmitteln)




MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Glueckwunsch  Worum gings?



Um SCSI, ID's und Prioritäten, Dateisysteme, Master Boot Record umrechnen in Dezimal und Dualzahlen, die einzelnen Bedeutungen davon, sowie die Lastspannung eines Stromkreises mit Reihen-und Paralellschaltung berechnen....War echt ein hartes Stück und hab extrem viel dafür gelernt.... Am Anfang dachte ich, dass es relativ schlecht für mich aussieht und als er die Arbeit dann ausgeteilt hatte, dachte ich zuerst, dass er mir die Falsche gegeben hätt


----------



## Matze (1. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> So richtig zu schlafen scheint er nicht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNQW9LOrWpo&flip=1
> 
> Weiß ja nich wie das Bild bei euch aussieht deswegen heir ein Screen:


Ähm, du weist schon welcher Tag heute ist? Ich denke mal es ist eher deshalb


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

@sight011
Vllt von you tube die 1. april verarsche? 

@Bexx
Bah das erinnert mich irgendwie an mein IT auf dem Fachgym Technik. 

Naja da smit der Fahrtzeit gleicht sich dennoch aus, auch wenn du weiter faehrst  Ich bin auch 1,5 unterwegs. Dann drueck ich dir ma die daumen das das mit dem Umziehen klappt. Ich brauch das hier ja gott sei dank nur 5 Monate in etwa machen. Ich glaub wenn ich fest angestellt waere und richtig Geld verdienen, wuerd ich auch mitm Auto fahren , dauert dann "nur" 45 min oder 30 wenn man wie mein Chef faehrt  Aber in HOlland geblitzt zu werden is mir zu teuer


----------



## sight011 (1. April 2009)

*Langeweile*

 hehe


----------



## Bexx (1. April 2009)

techn. Fachgymnasium....Das möchte ich auch besuchen, nach der Ausbildung dann noch...

Welchen Abschluss hast du dort bekommen, oder besser gesagt, darfst du mit dem Abschluss alles studieren?


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> techn. Fachgymnasium....Das möchte ich auch besuchen, nach der Ausbildung dann noch...
> 
> Welchen Abschluss hast du dort bekommen, oder besser gesagt, darfst du mit dem Abschluss alles studieren?



Haette ganz normales (Fach)Abi bekommen. Haett ich den bekommen, haett ich auch ueberall normal studieren koennen. Da ich den Abschluss leider net gschafft hatte , durch Mathe nur 4 Punkte und BVT (sowas wie BWL) nur 1 Punkt, hab ich meine Abschlusspruefungen net geschafft und haette die 13 nochmal machen muessen. Da hatte ich aber keine Lust drauf, ausserdem brauchte ich fuer die FH hier in den Niederlanden gott sei dank kein Abi sondern nur Fachhochschulreife und ob ich den schulischen teil oder praktischen Teil hab ist hier egal 

Naja hatten hier im Studium (Informatik) auch Mathe, und das gleiche wie aufm Fachgym, hier hab ich aber sowas wie ne 2 geschrieben  Lag eindeutig am Lehrer. Und fuer Wirtschaft interessier ich mich immer noch net, somit haett ch das wohl nie geschafft ^^


----------



## sight011 (1. April 2009)

Habt ihr heute schon wen verarscht!


----------



## Matze (1. April 2009)

Nö. Ich bin nur mal gespannt, welche der Heise-Meldungen die Ente ist ^^


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Noup ich mag keine leute verarschen, jedenfalls net am 1. April das ist zu offensichtlich


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Noup ich mag keine leute verarschen, jedenfalls net am 1. April das ist zu offensichtlich



Gerade deswegen ist es doch cool wenn man es schafft.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Gerade deswegen ist es doch cool wenn man es schafft.


Je größer die Herrausforderung, relativ für einen, desto größer das persönliche Erfolgserlebniss  richtig? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2009)

Schon. Aber irgendwie will mir heute nichts gutes einfallen und es ergibt sich auch nix...Naja.


----------



## Matze (1. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> es ergibt sich auch nix


Auf der Arbeit? Was sollen da schon groß für Gelegenheiten kommen?


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

Wohl keine sonst haett er vielleicht schon geantwortet  Oder ihm ist was eingfallen und dafuer wurd er nach Hause geschickt


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2009)

Doch, jetzt haben alle PCs den Conficker.C :suspekt:^^ Quatsch... Ich könnte auch bei den hilflosen Mädels im Nebenraum einiges mit den PCs anstellen, die würden das eh nicht checken, aber das ist zu einfach... Unter meinem *Nivea*!


----------



## Matze (1. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Doch, jetzt haben alle PCs den Conficker.C :suspekt:^^


Hier kann man aber sehen, dass es mit deinem Aprilschärz wohl nicht so gut geklappt hat  ^^


----------



## MiMi (1. April 2009)

HiHI die Maedels wuerden sich doch sicher freuen 

Die immer mit ihrer RIESEnpanikmache und dann passiert doch nix ^^ Ich wart echt drauf das das i-net komplett ueberall abschmiert dann haben die nen guten Virus/ Wurm geschaffen


----------



## Ex1tus (1. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hier kann man aber sehen, dass es mit deinem Aprilschärz wohl nicht so gut geklappt hat  ^^



Vielleicht bin ich ja einer der Entwickler und teste die immer erst hier in der Arbeit....*dramatische Enthüllungsmusik töö tö tö tö*:suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (1. April 2009)

> HiHI die Maedels wuerden sich doch sicher freuen
> 
> Die immer mit ihrer RIESEnpanikmache und dann passiert doch nix Ich wart echt drauf das das i-net komplett ueberall abschmiert dann haben die nen guten Virus/ Wurm geschaffen




Dann werden wir uns alle hier nie wieder treffen!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Guten Morgen, meine lieben Damen und Herren.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Morgen!



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Dann werden wir uns alle hier nie wieder treffen!


Mal die Wand nicht an den Teufel... äh Moment... teufle den Maler nicht an die Wand... öhhh... Wandle den Teufel nicht in einen Maler... ach, ihr wisst was ich meine ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Wande den Teufel nicht an den Maler? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Öhh, kann man durchgehen lassen ^^
Wie ist es jetzt mit deinem Aprilschärz gelaufen Ex?


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits  Na noch jemanden gestern verarscht?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Ne, hat sich nix mehr ergeben...Lieber einen Guten als viele Schlechte. Oder keinen statt schlechte...


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Ich habe gestern nur ständing darauf gewartet, dass ich irgendeine Nachricht höre, über die ich mich richtig kaputt lachen kann 

DAMN! Ich hab gestern ein übelst geile Instrumental gefunden. Nur ist die Quallität nicht gut, also kann ichs vergessen -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe gestern nur ständing darauf gewartet, dass ich irgendeine Nachricht höre, über die ich mich richtig kaputt lachen kann



Was ich lustig fand, war die ESL die hat jedem User das Login in ein Admin Interface erlaubt und hat auch in selbstironischer Anspielung einen Button "ESL offline setzen" reingemacht. Wenn man auf den geklickt hat, dann kam das "ESL offline Bild" das man in letzter Zeit zwar nicht mehr, aber vor ein paar Monaten noch sehr oft zu sehen bekam.

Was ich bei Aprilscherzen im Internet immer blöd finde, ist das immer alle in den Comments gleich spoilern. Wobei es manche Seiten gut haben, wenn am 1. April wirklich etwas außergewöhnliches passiert und die Ente nicht so unglaubwürdig erscheinen lassen.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Was ich bei Aprilscherzen im Internet immer blöd finde, ist das immer alle in den Comments gleich spoilern. Wobei es manche Seiten gut haben, wenn am 1. April wirklich etwas außergewöhnliches passiert und die Ente nicht so unglaubwürdig erscheinen lassen.


Gestern war unter jedem Beitrag in den Kommentaren ein April, April.Früher hatten die glaube ich immer bei der Ente den Kommentar abgeschalten.
Aber du hast Recht, entweder sollte der Beitrag so gut sein, dass keiner drauf kommt oder so ernsthaft und gleichzeitig lustig, dass man vor lachen die Kommentare vergisst.


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

> Wie ist es jetzt mit deinem Aprilschärz gelaufen



Mein Arbeitskollege hat in der Gruppe unserer Klasse geschrieben, das unser Firma dicht macht und alle waren traurig 

EDIT: Welches Inst.!


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Welches Inst.!


Das mit dem Takt, Tönen und Geräuschen


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

Ahhh, kenn ich  habe ich von gehört sagen wir es mal so  ;-)


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Fällt dir dazu auch immer diese eine Bild ein? Du weißt schon, das Bild, welches man sehen kann und so.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Das mit dem Dingens drauf mit so Farben undso?


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Ja richtig. Die colorierte Form halt. Oh man, ich fühle mich hier ja so verstanden ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Wir drücken uns ja alle auch ganz verständlich aus :suspekt:...


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Und alles frei von unterschwelligen Botschaften und Ironie :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Hm, ma ne Frage. Ich muss mit Java sowas wie ne Preisuebersicht machen. Hab schon angefangen mit nem gridbaglayout und oben nen label fuer den titel und unten nen button zum Drucken. Jetzt weiss ich aber net was das schlauste ist fuer die Uebersicht. In Word hab ich das in ner Tabelle gemacht, Erste Spalte die Artikelnummer, zweite Spalte die Beschreibung vom Artikel, dann die Anzahl etc Am ende dann noch die komplette Summe. 
Wie machn ich das in Java am duemmsten?


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

War die Frage auf das Layout bezogen oder suchst du eine GUI Komponente? Na ja, du kennst die JHöllenTable ja schon, also nehme ich mal an du suchst ein tolles Layout. Meine Empfelung "TableLayout" ich verwende seit eh und je kein anderes mehr


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

Meine EMpfehlung nimm ein Foto von mir 


EDIT: Man könnt ihr mal deutsch reden man hat ja keine ahnung wovon ihr sprecht


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> War die Frage auf das Layout bezogen oder suchst du eine GUI Komponente? Na ja, du kennst die JHöllenTable ja schon, also nehme ich mal an du suchst ein tolles Layout. Meine Empfelung "TableLayout" ich verwende seit eh und je kein anderes mehr



Naja aber fuers TableLayout  muss ich ne extra Jar runterladen. :suspekt:
Oh man ich dachte es waere nen leichtes mal eben so ne Preisliste (angebotsuebersicht) zu machen ^^


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Man könnt ihr mal deutsch reden man hat ja keine ahnung wovon ihr sprecht


So geht es mir, wenn du mal in Richtung Bildbearbeitung und/oder Musikbearbeitung loslegst 
Und hier die für dich relevante Zusammenfassung unseres Gesprächs:
Mimi: "Womit ordne ich die grafischen Elemente meiner Oberfläche am besten an?"
Matze: "Ich empfehle dir die Schablone TableLayout"  ^^


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja aber fuers TableLayout  muss ich ne extra Jar runterladen.


Du hast Recht. Bei unseren heutigen Bandbreiten ist das ja eine absolute Folter :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Du hast Recht. Bei unseren heutigen Bandbreiten ist das ja eine absolute Folter :suspekt:



Naja mein problem ist, das dies hier erstens Linux ist, ich somit kein plan hab, wohin mit der Jar und zweitens ist das nen so riesen Project, wo ich auch kein Plan hab von ueberhaupt irgendwas. Bin ja froh das ich die Klasse gefunden hab worin das Menu gemacht wird, sodass ich nen Button zufuegen konnte um nen neues JFrame zu machen :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Du hast Recht. Bei unseren heutigen Bandbreiten ist das ja eine absolute Folter :suspekt:



Hachja, das erinnert mich daran als ich ISDN bekommen hab. Ich: "Pass auf, jetzt schalt ich den zweiten Kanal zu!" Kumpel: "Boah, geil!" ...

Mutter: "Schalt den nicht ständig ein, ich muss telefonieren."

Hach, das waren noch Geschwindigkeiten *schwelg*.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja mein problem ist, das dies hier erstens Linux ist, ich somit kein plan hab, wohin mit der Jar und zweitens ist das nen so riesen Project, wo ich auch kein Plan hab von ueberhaupt irgendwas. Bin ja froh das ich die Klasse gefunden hab worin das Menu gemacht wird, sodass ich nen Button zufuegen konnte um nen neues JFrame zu machen :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


Einfach runterladen, wohin ist eigentlich fast egal und anschließend das Jar ins Projekt einbinden (wenn du Eclipse benutzt kann ich dir erklähren wie). Anschließend nur noch ein kleines Import in der gewünschten Klasse und das war auch schon der ganze Zauber. Ist in Windows übrigens genauso 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Mutter: "Schalt den nicht ständig ein, ich muss telefonieren."


Wohl eher: "Mach das nicht, das wird teuer!"


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Einfach runterladen, wohin ist eigentlich fast egal und anschließend das Jar ins Projekt einbinden (wenn du Eclipse benutzt kann ich dir erklähren wie). Anschließend nur noch ein kleines Import in der gewünschten Klasse und das war auch schon der ganze Zauber. Ist in Windows übrigens genauso


Ne die haben so ne eigene Programmierumgebung. Ich werds wohl erstma mti dem Jtable probieren muessen. Auch wenn ich schon festgestellt hab, das man Zellen net zusammenfuegen kann *grrr*



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wohl eher: "Mach das nicht, das wird teuer!"


Ich habs auch nie eingeschaltet weils zu teuer war ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wohl eher: "Mach das nicht, das wird teuer!"





MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich habs auch nie eingeschaltet weils zu teuer war ^^



Oft hab ich es auch nicht benutzt, aber cool war es schon. 

Das war halt doppelte Geschwindigkeit! ^^:suspekt:


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

Hallöchen


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Huch! Ein inzwischen selten gesehener Gast. Was verschafft mir/uns die Ehre?


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Hi ho? 

Sagt ma kann man mit JTable ueberhaupt irgendwas? Ich kann ja net ma ohne Probleme die Border ausblenden :s


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

ja eben, deswegen dachte ich mir ja auch mal, dass ich euch besuchen komme und euch noch ein wenig motiviere bevor Wochenende ist


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> ja eben, deswegen dachte ich mir ja auch mal, dass ich euch besuchen komme und euch noch ein wenig motiviere bevor Wochenende ist


Dann aber bitte ganz viel Motivation. Die Woche halte ich seit dem letzten Samstag nämlich nicht mehr aus -.-


MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Sagt ma kann man mit JTable ueberhaupt irgendwas? Ich kann ja net ma ohne Probleme die Border ausblenden :s


Ach. Und du hast dich noch gewundert, wie hammet und ich über diese satanistesche Ding geredet habe  ^^
Und NEIN! Mit der ausgeburt der Hölle aka. JTable kann man nichts mal einfach so ohne epochale Probleme zu haben anstellen.


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

> So geht es mir, wenn du mal in Richtung Bildbearbeitung und/oder Musikbearbeitung loslegst
> Und hier die für dich relevante Zusammenfassung unseres Gesprächs:
> Mimi: "Womit ordne ich die grafischen Elemente meiner Oberfläche am besten an?"
> Matze: "Ich empfehle dir die Schablone TableLayout"



Dannk Dir!

Hi Älo!


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

*Mehr als ne Tonne MOTIVATION hier verschütt*

@Matze: 
Wieso seid Samstag? Was hast du getrieben? 

@Mimi: 
Hallöchen auch an die Gründerin  der Thread hat mir schon über viele langweilige Stunden hinweg geholfen. 

@sighty: 
Huhuuuu! Naaa, wie isset disch?


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dann aber bitte ganz viel Motivation. Die Woche halte ich seit dem letzten Samstag nämlich nicht mehr aus -.-
> Ach. Und du hast dich noch gewundert, wie hammet und ich über diese satanistesche Ding geredet habe  ^^
> Und NEIN! Mit der ausgeburt der Hölle aka. JTable kann man nichts mal einfach so ohne epochale Probleme zu haben anstellen.



Naja gut zu wissen, ich mach jetzt ma nen GridLayout ma sehen wie das t ^^


@Alleno
Das ist wohl Sinn und Zweck des threads Freut mich


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

@Mimi
Ist warscheinlich schlauer 



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @Matze:
> Wieso seid Samstag? Was hast du getrieben?


11 Stunden Party ^^
Party = Droge


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

@Mimi: 
Na gut, ich gebs zu, manchmal war er auch mehr .
Der Thread hat mir den Freiraum geboten mir meinen Frust ab und zu von der Seele zu schreiben, meine Zweideutigkeit auszuleben und mit den Jungs das ein oder andere unsinnige Gespräch zu führen  
Nicht das ich damit sagen will, dass wir hier nur rumgeblödelt haben ne ne  wir sind ja auch manchmal sehr tiefsinnig und ernst, oder?!

@Matze: Ohje dann musst du dich also unter der Woche vom WE erholen. Und dieses WE gehts was ruhiger zu oder wieder Party?


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Nicht das ich damit sagen will, dass wir hier nur rumgeblödelt haben ne ne  wir sind ja auch manchmal sehr tiefsinnig und ernst, oder?!


Auch im geblödel ist immer viel Ironie mit drin 



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Ohje dann musst du dich also unter der Woche vom WE erholen. Und dieses WE gehts was ruhiger zu oder wieder Party?



Der Freitag ist noch nicht ganz sicher entschieden, eher ruhig oder weiter Party... warscheinlich von beidem etwas. Samstag natürlich Party


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

Übersetze: "Huhuuuu! Naaa, wie isset disch?"  Bitte


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Mimi
> Ist warscheinlich schlauer


Nur da ist das mit dem Zeilen selektieren net so schoen. Das war ja gut an der JTable, ich will ja spaeter  dann auch die Sachen auswaehlen koennen. Naja ... ma sehen



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Auch im geblödel ist immer viel Ironie mit drin
> Der Freitag ist noch nicht ganz sicher entschieden, eher ruhig oder weiter Party... warscheinlich von beidem etwas. Samstag natürlich Party



Ich bin froh das ich dieses We ma komplett zuhause bleiben kann, letztes und vorletztes musst ich Samstags immer weg... ^^


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Ich sag dann mal: Mahlzeit


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Ich bin von der Mahlzeit wieder da. Ist das schön draußen...Heute zogge ich in kurzen Hosen ^^.


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Naja wenn ich nach hause geh, merk ich die hitze dann im bus und im zug, bin ich zuhause ess ich was und zogg bissel und es wird schon fast dunkel. Nix mit sonne geniesen


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

War auch grad Mittagessen und jetzt platze ich gleich  omg war das lecker!

@Sight: 
Was daran ist denn da nicht zu verstehen bzw. warum brauchst du da ne Übersetzung?! Ich hab dir nur Hallo gesagt und gefragt wie es dir geht, was du so machst?! Mehr nicht hehe.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Was daran ist denn da nicht zu verstehen bzw. warum brauchst du da ne Übersetzung?!


Man erinnere sich jetzt bitte an den Satz von mir vorhin mit der Ironie 

Hab heute auch keine Zeit für Sonne, muss noch 2 Aufnahmen fertig machen.


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

Hmmmm na wenn das so ist   wobei ich mir bei sight nie sicher bin


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Na ja, in diesem Fall war es leicht zu durchschauen 
Es war eigentlich eher so ein Necken in Richtung deiner Schreibweise/Aussprache in diesem Fall, wobei er sich durchaus bewusst war, dass dies Absicht war. Hab ich Recht sightmeister?


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Ich ignorier einfach mal, das ich net mehr durchblick worueber ihr redet ^^

Spricht eig was dagegen die komplette Tabelle als Jlabel zu machen mit HTML? :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Spricht eig was dagegen die komplette Tabelle als Jlabel zu machen mit HTML? :suspekt:


Kannst du doch machen wie du willst. Ist vieleicht nicht der gängiste Programmierstiel, aber wen juckts?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich ignorier einfach mal, das ich net mehr durchblick worueber ihr redet ^^
> 
> Spricht eig was dagegen die komplette Tabelle als Jlabel zu machen mit HTML? :suspekt:



Ich könnte jetzt hier einiges quoten und den ersten Satz aus deinem darunter setzen. Aber um es ganz verwirrend zu machen könnte ich ja mal anfangen mich mit sight darüber zu unterahalten ob er bei Beautyretusche Helligkeit interpolieren oder Gaußscher Weichzeichner bevorzugt. Mit Einsatz einer neuen Ebene mit "weichen Licht" und vielleicht mit heruntergesetzter Deckkraft + plus Maske für Augen, Mund, Gesichtsränder und Haaransatz? So.


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Beautyretusche Helligkeit interpolieren


Bitte neuer Versuch,  das ist nämlich das einzige, womit ich gar nichts anfangen kann 

Oder sight erklährt mir alles über die Dynamikverarbeitung von Musikbearbeitung ^^


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du doch machen wie du willst. Ist vieleicht nicht der gängiste Programmierstiel, aber wen juckts?


Vermutlich die Leute aus meinem Betrieb ^^ Das programm soll spaeter ja wirklich genutzt werden in Geschaeften etc. 




Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich könnte jetzt hier einiges quoten und den ersten Satz aus deinem darunter setzen. Aber um es ganz verwirrend zu machen könnte ich ja mal anfangen mich mit sight darüber zu unterahalten ob er bei Beautyretusche Helligkeit interpolieren oder Gaußscher Weichzeichner bevorzugt. Mit Einsatz einer neuen Ebene mit "weichen Licht" und vielleicht mit heruntergesetzter Deckkraft + plus Maske für Augen, Mund, Gesichtsränder und Haaransatz? So.




Hm ne lass ma ^^


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Frag doch einfach jemanden aus deiner Firma, wie es seiner Meinung nach am besten wäre


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Ne, der is momentan net da der mich sonst begleiten muss. Ich werd nohc bissel mit der JTable rumspielen ^^


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

Jaja bei Sprachen muss gerade der liebe sight ja mal garnicht sticheln ;-]

Ohje ich habe grad ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde an ner Nachricht im StudiVZ geschrieben, wollte sie abschicken und war dann auf einmal ausgeloggt. Oh man - ich schreib die sicher nicht nochmal. Nerv!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Jaja bei Sprachen muss gerade der liebe sight ja mal garnicht sticheln ;-]
> 
> Ohje ich habe grad ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde an ner Nachricht im StudiVZ geschrieben, wollte sie abschicken und war dann auf einmal ausgeloggt. Oh man - ich schreib die sicher nicht nochmal. Nerv!



Eine Seite zurück und dann STRG+A und STRG+C, dann neu einloggen, Nachricht auswählen, STRG+V. Oder war die Nachricht weg als du zurück bist?


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

Doch muss er 




> Naaa, wie isset disch?"



Welche soll denn das sein?   "disch"^^

mfg der sight


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Eine Seite zurück und dann STRG+A und STRG+C, dann neu einloggen, Nachricht auswählen, STRG+V. Oder war die Nachricht weg als du zurück bist?



War auch mein erster Gedanke, geht aber glaube ich im Studi/MeinVZ nicht.


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

Danke, aber jetzt ist eh schon alles wech 

@sight: Sight, dass ist Allenoisch  kennste nicht?
Wenn du magst, kannste dir auch aussuchen was das für ne Sprache ist  Gossensprache oder watt weiß ich


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @sight: Sight, dass ist Allenoisch  kennste nicht?
> Wenn du magst, kannste dir auch aussuchen was das für ne Sprache ist  Gossensprache oder watt weiß ich


VORSICHT! Sonst wird so interpretiert: "Das war eine Anmachen..."
 ^^^^


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

hmmm ein böses anmachen oder liebes anmachen ? ;-]


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

Ne, Anmachen bilde ich mir nicht ein  hab heute Abend nen Date mit der Frau vom Montag und Samstag fahr ich nach Hamburg ne Bekannte hat mich eingeladen mit  ihr am Elb-Strand Chillout, der exesiven Form auszuüben  --> Sie war auch so geil - ich meinte so das ich *sturmfrei* habe  da meinte sie ob ich ihr vielleicht meine Cd-Sammlung zeigen will 

Gestern war ich beim Basketball hab miene Kollegen abgezogen°!  

Und später noch meinen Kollegen bei Fifa   War als n cooler Tag gestern und heute wirds wie gesagt auch noch TOP!  'mfg smilesight011 '


EDIT: 





> hmmm ein böses anmachen oder liebes anmachen ?


 Ick bin immer lieb -hab ich gehört 

EDIT2: Exx hast das eigentlich mal gemeldet mit den Fehlern auf euer Flash-Site?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Wenn ich dich mal treffe und du nicht die ganze Zeit grinst und lachst, dann bin ich enttäuscht .


----------



## Alleno (2. April 2009)

Ja und ich bin....ach egal 

Bin jetzt was draußen....das tolle Wetter und die freie Zeit genießen 

Bis morgen oder so....ciao ciao !


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich dich mal treffe und du nicht die ganze Zeit grinst und lachst, dann bin ich enttäuscht .


Ich wollts nicht sagen. Aber wenn mir änliche Geschichten passieren muss ich auch dauernd grinsen ->


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT:  Ick bin immer lieb -hab ich gehört


Moment! Ihr verdreht grad meine Aussage


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollts nicht sagen. Aber wenn mir änliche Geschichten passieren muss ich auch dauernd grinsen ->



Ja, aber sight neigt schon dazu immer eine große Smileyparty in seinen Posts zu feiern .


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Ach, so war ich doch früher auch mal... und manchmal gibts solche Rückfälle ^^:suspekt:^^
;-]


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Ja und ich bin....ach egal
> 
> Bin jetzt was draußen....das tolle Wetter und die freie Zeit genießen
> 
> Bis morgen oder so....ciao ciao !



AARG ICH will auch freie Zeit


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> AARG ICH will auch freie Zeit



Studieren FTW!


----------



## Matze (2. April 2009)

Nachdem ich schon wieder vergessen habe was FTW heißt (ungefähr 1/2 Minuten nach dem letzten mal nachlesen) ist dass jetzt das Stichwort für mich den Weg nach Hause anzutreten.

PeaZz out!


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Studieren FTW!



Was meinst du was ich mache? ^^ Nur das aendert ja nix dran das ich nen Pflichtpraktikum machen muss 



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Nachdem ich schon wieder vergessen habe was FTW heißt (ungefähr 1/2 Minuten nach dem letzten mal nachlesen) ist dass jetzt das Stichwort für mich den Weg nach Hause anzutreten.
> 
> PeaZz out!


For The Win 
Oder drehs halt  um
WTF


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Nachdem ich schon wieder vergessen habe was FTW heißt (ungefähr 1/2 Minuten nach dem letzten mal nachlesen) ist dass jetzt das Stichwort für mich den Weg nach Hause anzutreten.
> 
> PeaZz out!



Hau rein. 

Ich kenns. Handy rausholen, gucken wie spät es ist, einstecken. Kumpel sieht das und will auch wissen wie spät es ist. Da muss ich immer nochmal nachgucken, weil ich es nicht mehr weiß .


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du was ich mache? ^^ Nur das aendert ja nix dran das ich nen Pflichtpraktikum machen muss



I know. Das war in die Aussage schon mit einbezogen .


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

> Ja und ich bin....ach egal




Waaaaaaaaaaas? 



> Wenn ich dich mal treffe und du nicht die ganze Zeit grinst und lachst, dann bin ich enttäuscht .



Wenn der Abend gut läuft immer! Ich finde sowieso wir sollten mal n Meeting halten / Kongress


----------



## MiMi (2. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hau rein.
> 
> Ich kenns. Handy rausholen, gucken wie spät es ist, einstecken. Kumpel sieht das und will auch wissen wie spät es ist. Da muss ich immer nochmal nachgucken, weil ich es nicht mehr weiß .



HiHi das kenn ich


----------



## Ex1tus (2. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> WWenn der Abend gut läuft immer! Ich finde sowieso wir sollten mal n Meeting halten / Kongress



Noch nicht mal Matze und ich haben es geschafft, obwohl wir nur ein paar Kilometer auseinander wohnen.  Außerdem sind wir doch ganz schön verstreut....

Ich bin dann mal weg. Peace.


----------



## sight011 (2. April 2009)

Hau rein! Ex


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

PeaZz in!


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde sowieso wir sollten mal n Meeting halten / Kongress





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Noch nicht mal Matze und ich haben es geschafft, obwohl wir nur ein paar Kilometer auseinander wohnen.  Außerdem sind wir doch ganz schön verstreut....



Also schaut doch einfach Freitags mal in meiner Stamm-Disse vorbei. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich anzutreffen bin ist 50/50


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Morgen. Und die wäre ....?


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Der "FunPark". Seit auch die letzten aus meinem Party-Freundeskreis 18 geworden sind bin ich da öfters ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Ah okay. Da war ich bis jetzt...ich glaub, 2 mal drin. Ich war aber jedes mal schon vorher prall, von daher kann ich nicht für mich beurteilen ob es mir da gefällt...  Aber mal schauen...


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Ach, musst nur mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs sein. In letzter Zeit bin ich sogar öfter mal freiwillig Fahrer und hab trozdem meinen Spaß ^^


----------



## Alleno (3. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Discomäuse 

ohje *blinzel* es ist soooo früh...ekalhaft! Wie kann man das nur aushalten . 
Müsste ich nicht zum Onkel Doktor, dann würde ich jetzt noch im Bett liegen. Das mache ich DANACH warscheinlich noch ne Runde.... bis dahin: Machts gut!

Gruss Alleno


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Hört sich doch gut an. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich heute was mache. 50/50 im Moment. Aber morgen gehts erst auf die Betriebsfrühlingsfeier und gleich danach auf ne Hausparty (Motto: Assi). Ich hab schon meine weißen Tennissocken und meine Sandalen ausgepackt .

edit: Das bezieht sich alles auf Matze...Ich hab solange zum schreiben gebracht...Huhu Alleno.


----------



## Bexx (3. April 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits (es ist Freitag, also ist es ein wirklich guter Morgen   )



Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Müsste ich nicht zum Onkel Doktor, dann würde ich jetzt noch im Bett liegen. Das mache ich DANACH warscheinlich noch ne Runde.... bis dahin: Machts gut!




Um wie viel Uhr gehst du normalerweise arbeiten  (wechsele dann zu deiner Firma )


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen ihr Discomäuse
> 
> ohje *blinzel* es ist soooo früh...ekalhaft! Wie kann man das nur aushalten .
> Müsste ich nicht zum Onkel Doktor, dann würde ich jetzt noch im Bett liegen. Das mache ich DANACH warscheinlich noch ne Runde.... bis dahin: Machts gut!
> ...


...


Sag mal Ex, hast du auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier öfter mal jemand reinschaut, nur um uns zu ärgern


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich doch gut an. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich heute was mache. 50/50 im Moment. Aber morgen gehts erst auf die Betriebsfrühlingsfeier und gleich danach auf ne Hausparty (Motto: Assi). Ich hab schon meine weißen Tennissocken und meine Sandalen ausgepackt .


Heute wirds auch erstmal ruhiger mit nem chilligen Pokerabend. Was gut ist, kann ich vorher noch bischen an meinen Texten weitermachen und aufnehmen. Und morgen, tja, da gehts zum coktailschlürfen 



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Um wie viel Uhr gehst du normalerweise arbeiten  (wechsele dann zu deiner Firma )


Alleno studiert 

@sight
Man, wie verdammt nochmal bekommst du diese verdammt geile Qualität hin? (hör grad Schweigeminute)


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

An den morgen ist nur gut, das es Freitag ist. Hab total kagge geschlafen und alles droehnt total, ka warum


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Liegt warscheinlich an dem guten Wetter, aber ich bin heute egut drauf, obwohl ich gestern viel später ins Bett bin


----------



## Bexx (3. April 2009)

Na was plant ihr so für euer WE?


Mist, ich wusste ich hätte zur Uni gehen sollen 





______________________________________
Bisschen Denksport am Morgen-> Zahlenreihen:

17 28 50 94 182 ?

Na wer kanns erraten?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Na was plant ihr so für euer WE?





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich doch gut an. Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich heute was mache. 50/50 im Moment. Aber morgen gehts erst auf die Betriebsfrühlingsfeier und gleich danach auf ne Hausparty (Motto: Assi). Ich hab schon meine weißen Tennissocken und meine Sandalen ausgepackt .





Matze hat gesagt.:


> ...
> 
> 
> Sag mal Ex, hast du auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass hier öfter mal jemand reinschaut, nur um uns zu ärgern



Ich wollte gerade etwas ähnliches schreiben. Alleno, du kannst uns ruhig schreiben wenn du riesige Hausarbeiten oder ähnliches machen musst, das baut uns auf, aber folter uns doch nicht so!


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Na was plant ihr so für euer WE?





Matze hat gesagt.:


> Heute wirds auch erstmal ruhiger mit nem chilligen Pokerabend. Was gut ist, kann ich vorher noch bischen an meinen Texten weitermachen und aufnehmen. Und morgen, tja, da gehts zum coktailschlürfen


Also sie scheint sich garnicht für unser gerede zu interessieren Ex -.-



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte gerade etwas ähnliches schreiben.


Kommt in letzter Zeit erschrecken oft vor, dass wir änlich denken 



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Bisschen Denksport am Morgen-> Zahlenreihen:
> 
> 17 28 50 94 182 ?
> 
> Na wer kanns erraten?


Deine Handynummer?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Bisschen Denksport am Morgen-> Zahlenreihen:
> 
> 17 28 50 94 182 ?
> 
> Na wer kanns erraten?



358.. Blabla10zeichen.


----------



## Bexx (3. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also sie scheint sich garnicht für unser gerede zu interessieren Ex -.-
> 
> 
> Deine Handynummer?




Natürlich, aber ich kann nicht immer so weit hinten anfangen zu lesen 



Genau, meine Handynummer : mit 0900 vornedran ;-]


17 ist richtig


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

Wie jetzt 17?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> 17 ist richtig



Was heißt hier richtig? Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du darauf kommst (17), aber meine Lösung ist mindestens genauso "richtig"...(mal2,minus6)


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

17 ist richtig... hmm, liegt wohl daran, dass es in der Vorgabe steckt ^^ Wäre nett wenn du uns sagst, was du damit meinst


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2009)

EDIT: Moin



> edit: Das bezieht sich alles auf Matze...Ich hab solange zum schreiben gebracht...Huhu Alleno.



Jaja, Exx! Du stehst doch auf Ällo  



> @sight
> Man, wie verdammt nochmal bekommst du diese verdammt geile Qualität hin? (hör grad Schweigeminute)



Tja, für sowas hat man einen *DELUXE-TYPEN* von Mischer haben  der Typ hat ja nicht umsonst mehr klicks bei myspace als Samy! 

--> Im Zusammenhang ne lustige Story, ich war ja vorgestern mit meinen Homes auf so nem Ghetto-Platz  Basketball zocken - Da kamen so kleine Kidz an und wollten auch mit zocken, hamm wir die auch gelassen, die waren gerade weg, da kanmen 2 von denen wieder --> Und der eine fragt so bist du perwej kla$ - und mein Kollege so nein ich hab doch gesagt das ich "horst mc" -->  dann meinte der kleine Türke so siehst du hab ich doch gesagt das er das nich is - oh man wir haben die bestimmt ne halbe stunde "verarscht"  aber das kommt voll oft vor wir gehen irgendwo lang und kidz fragen os bist du kla$  Das is so schlecht ey, wir als seine Kollegen müssen uins halt derbe beeiern weil die voll einen auf Groupi machen und wir kennen ihn einfach schon zu übelst lang!


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Jaja, Exx! Du stehst doch auf Ällo


Das sagt der Richtige ;-]


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Tja, für sowas hat man einen *DELUXE-TYPEN* von Mischer haben


Und ich dachte schon du machst das selbst


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Horst MC ^^

ich kenn deinen Supermischer nicht .


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Ihr hättet noch einen draufsetzten können: "Er ist bei dem Label 'Schei*ßhaus-Records'" ^^


----------



## Bexx (3. April 2009)

Sorry. Muss ein Python Skript schreiben und war ziemlich beschäftigt damit weil ich nämlich keine Ahnung von Python habe 

17 am Anfang der Zahlenreihe ist die richtige Zahl...

Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Haus raus...


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2009)

> Das sagt der Richtige



Natürlich steh ich auf sie ;-]



> Und ich dachte schon du machst das selbst



Mach ich auch, aber er hat mir geholfen er is mein großer Lehrmeister  mittlerweile hat er mir aber auch alle seine Tricks veraten -  der Track ist ja von .... :suspekt: *alt* 



> Horst MC
> 
> ich kenn deinen Supermischer nicht .



Haha, Horst Mc kenn ich auch nich, das hat er ja nur gesagt  war aber echt lustitsch!

Und Pläne fürs weekend!


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und Pläne fürs weekend!


Geh mal 1, 2 Seiten zurück. Ex und ich haben sie schon 2mal aufgezählt


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Haha, Horst Mc kenn ich auch nich, das hat er ja nur gesagt  war aber echt lustitsch!
> 
> Und Pläne fürs weekend!



Das ist mir schon klar ...

Hier noch die 13 000 vollkriegen ^^.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Hmm, jetzt noch 72... wird aber eng, wenn dass hier so weiter geht, kann ich nämlich früher nach hause


----------



## Alleno (3. April 2009)

Huhuuuu Ex ,  huhuuu sight , huuhuuu Mimi, huhuuu Matze und wen ich sonst noch so vergessen hab 

Oh man, da ist man einmal nicht da und dann wird über einen geschrieben - neee neee sowas aber auch. 

Matze, wie kannst du nur denken, dass ich mich für euer Gerede nicht interessiere?! Natürlich tue ich das! NUR war ich ja leider nicht Zuhause und KONNTE also nicht meinen Senf ablassen hehe.

Achja übrigends: ich bin nicht hier um euch zu ärgern  nur manchmal .
Jetzt möchte ich meine letzten 2 Wochen Semesterferien halt noch etwas genießen. Dafür hatte ich ja von den restlichen Wochen nicht viel, weil so ne bschissene Hausarbeit anstand. Ja und wenn das Semester wieder anfängt, kommts Knüppelhart!


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2009)

Was heißt früher? 

EDIT:


> Oh man, da ist man einmal nicht da und dann wird über einen geschrieben - neee neee sowas aber auch.



Wir haben gelestert


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Matze, wie kannst du nur denken, dass ich mich für euer Gerede nicht interessiere?!


Hä? Das war doch auf Bexx bezogen, weil sie, obwohl wir es schon erwähnten nach unseren Wochenendplänen gefragt hat...
Obwohl, würdest du dich dafür interessieren hättest du es gewusst   ^^^^

@sight
Ist wie die Laune einer Frau: Unberechenbar und SEHR variabel ;-)


----------



## Alleno (3. April 2009)

eeeeej ich hab sogar extra nochmal alles nachgelesen :suspekt:  hab´s dann wohl einfach nicht so verstanden ....

achja übrigens auch ein Hallo an Bexx...will ja niemanden hier auslassen...


@Matze: und das Wort früher Schluss ist auch noch ausdehnbar  sorry muss an den Frühlingsgefühlen liegen hrhr


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: und das Wort früher Schluss ist auch noch ausdehnbar  sorry muss an den Frühlingsgefühlen liegen hrhr


<Klugschei*ß> Das sind 2 Wörter </Klugschei*ß> ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> <Klugschei*ß> Das sind 2 Wörter </Klugschei*ß> ;-]



Ich wollte gerade auch schon sowas schreiben . Klugsche!ßen FTW!


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte gerade auch schon sowas schreiben . Klugsche!ßen FTW!


Hatten wir das heute nicht schon einmal?


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Kommt in letzter Zeit erschrecken oft vor, dass wir änlich denken


----------



## Alleno (3. April 2009)

Apppüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüh


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

@ Matze: U are my brother from another mother....

Naja, wahrscheinlich weil der Thread einen bestimmten Humorstil hat und man bei manchen Situationen halt auf das selbe kommt. Oder es ist eine Verschwörung...unsere Hirne werden manipuliert :suspekt:.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> Apppüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüh


...
*losrenn und ein Buch "deutsch-alleonisch / alleonisch - deutsch" such*
...
*blätter*
Ah ja, hier! Bedeutet ungefähr so etwas wie "Pah!" oder "Na und". So, jetzt nochmal durch den Frauenübersetzter gejagt. Interessant: "Der ist gemein", "Mist ich hab einen Fehler gemacht, den man bemerkt hat, schnell ablenken", "Das war ABSICHT!" (sich selbsteinredung)...
Jetzt ist mir alles klar ;-)





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Naja, wahrscheinlich weil der Thread einen bestimmten Humorstil hat und man bei manchen Situationen halt auf das selbe kommt. Oder es ist eine Verschwörung...unsere Hirne werden manipuliert :suspekt:.


Letzteres ist weitaus am warscheinlichsten ...


----------



## Alleno (3. April 2009)

@EX: Richtig! Und 3mal dürft ihr raten wer daran Schuld ist ;-)

@Matze: das ist echt krass! 
Allenoisch stimmt zu 100% und das andere zu naja sagen wir mal 80 %  .
Gib mir sofort den Allenoisch-Übersetzer her


----------



## Bexx (3. April 2009)

358 ist die Antwort 


(zahl -2) * 3


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: das ist echt krass!
> Allenoisch stimmt zu 100% und das andere zu naja sagen wir mal 80 %  .
> Gib mir sofort den Allenoisch-Übersetzer her


Das andere ist auch variabel auf die Situation, Stimmung und Gesprächspartner sowie Absichten und vorangegangenen Ereignissen abhängig. Das waren bloß die warscheinlichsten Szenarien ^^ ;-)
Den übersetzer kann ich dir nicht geben, weil ich die Logiken nicht nachbilden kann, auch nicht meine eigenen 

@Bexx
also war 17 doch nicht richtig


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2009)

> Gib mir sofort den Allenoisch-Übersetzer her



Gib ihn ihr nicht   

Die Launen einer Frau sind so unberechenbar wie Frauen selbst 

Oh man hatte ich gestern wieder einen Abend @ Ex sightsmiley is back ;-)


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh man hatte ich gestern wieder einen Abend


Wo bleibt der Missionsbericht? Erst Ergebniss und anschließend Verlauf der gesammten Operation!


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Die Launen einer Frau sind so unberechenbar wie Frauen selbst



Ohh, die der Maenner auch


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ohh, die der Maenner auch


Das bildet ihr euch nur ein... oder ihr versucht einfach zu kompliziert zu denken


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2009)

später muss jetzt leider mein rechner vom netz abklemmen


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

OH man von wegen Freitas um 15 uhr nach Hause. Die gehen ja immer essen Freitags und ich will net immer mti weil mir das zu teuer wird (hab ich denen aber net so gesagt). Jetzt heiss es eben ich muss das mit dem Chef abklaeren weil ich ja sonst normal bis um 17 uhr arbeiten muesste. OMFG Is ja net so das jeden Tag 45 min laenger gearbeitet wird ohne Pause. Ich krieg gerads kotzen


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> später muss jetzt leider mein rechner vom netz abklemmen


Conficker-Problem?


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

@Mimi
- Ess halt nicht das teure.
- Sag es deinem Chef, dass es dir zu teuer kommt.


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Mimi
> - Ess halt nicht das teure.
> - Sag es deinem Chef, dass es dir zu teuer kommt.



Dann sagt er bestimmt ich bekomm doch extra Geld im Monat. Ausserdem gehts mir ja auch darum das wir sowieso jeden Tag 30 bzw 45 min laenger machen ohne Pause und auch so auf 40 std kommen wenn wir Freitags nur bis 15 Uhr machen.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Dann sagst du ihm entweder das mit dem längerarbeiten oder geh halt einfach mit.


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dann sagst du ihm entweder das mit dem längerarbeiten oder geh halt einfach mit.



Hmpf, ganz ganz bloede Sache


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, was du gegen das Essengehen hast, ist doch förderlich fürs Team, nicht hingehen hat natürlich gegenteiligen Effekt.


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

Na ich hab mir gedacht ich geh halt einmal im Monat mit oder so muss ja net jede Woche sein


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> 358 ist die Antwort
> 
> 
> (zahl -2) * 3



Sag ich doch. Oder x*2-6.


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ex sightsmiley is back ;-)


So muss dat sein, digga .


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Die Launen einer Frau sind so unberechenbar wie Frauen selbst





MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ohh, die der Maenner auch





Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das bildet ihr euch nur ein... oder ihr versucht einfach zu kompliziert zu denken



DAS kenn ich! 2 Frauen labern darüber was ein Mann mit einer Aussage gemeint haben könnte... Das machen vor allem hier in der Arbeit die 2 Kolleginnen die so gut wie neben mir sitzen...Manchmal fragen sie mich und ich sag dann: "Der meint das so wie er es gesagt hat." "Hää?"

^^


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Manchmal fragen sie mich und ich sag dann: "Der meint das so wie er es gesagt hat." "Hää?"


Warum denn auch einfach, wenn es kompliziert geht? So kann man seine Aussage am Schluss ja gar nicht mehr ins Gegenteil reden, fals es die Situation erfordert?! --- müssen wir Männer auch nicht ;-)


Hey Ex, du solltest mal ein bischen Gas geben, wenn du die 13.000 heute noch voll kriegen willst, sonst musst du dass heute Abend alleine schaffen


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Pff, dann stell ich halt einen neuen Rekord auf. FünfzigfachPost oder so. Da können die Versager mit ihren Doppel- und Trippleposts abstinken .


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

EInen Fünfer, hmm, dann müssten wir jetzt trozdem noch auf 12.995 kommen


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> *Fünfzig*fachPost





Matze hat gesagt.:


> EInen Fünfer, hmm, dann müssten wir jetzt trozdem noch auf 12.995 kommen



Nochmal lesen pls.
Aber 12.995 sollte auch keine Schwierigkeit darstellen.


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Ups, hab ich mich wohl verlesen. Na ja, wenn das in dieser Geschwindigkeit so weiter geht, erübrigt sich das mit deinen wahnwitzigen Multipostvorstellungen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> wahnwitzigen Multipostvorstellungen ^^



Das ist nicht wahnwitzig, sondern männlich. Zum Vergleich ein paar andere Zitate:


> Die Rente ist sicher!





> Rom wird niemals in die Hände von Barbaren fallen!


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Meine Damen und Herren!
Heute Abend singt für Sie: Das Niveau!


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Heute Abend singt für Sie: Das Niveau!



Wo? Ich sehs nicht .


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Wen? Das Niveau?
Das hat sich unter einem flachen, moosbewachsenen Stein in den schottischen Highlands versteckt. Wie tief es diesen Stein zuvor vergragen hat ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Die Reste vom Meteoriten der die Saurier ausgelöscht hat?


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Nö, einfach nur der unauffälligste.


----------



## Alleno (3. April 2009)

Also ich muss Mimi da in gewisser Weise Recht geben. 
JA, AUCH MÄNNER können kompliziert sein!

Klar denken wir Frauen oft sehr kompliziert, geb ich zu, aber wir können warscheinlich einfach nicht anders . Männer und Frauen sind einfach so unterschiedlich. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe auch schon einige Männer erlebt, die ziemlich kompliziert sind. Warum z.B lügen manche Männer sich was in die Tasche und erklären einem dann sowas vonwegen: "jaaa ich wollte dich ja nicht anlügen, aber ich wollte nicht, dass du sauer wirst oder ich wollte nicht, dass du das und das denkst"....
Da frage ich mich hääääääääääää? wie kommt man auf so nen Mist?
Ja und genau da fängt es an, dass auch Männer kompliziert sind. Ich stelle mir die Frage: Warum überhaupt lügen und nicht ehrlich sagen was Sache ist und zweitens wenn man schon lügt, dann so beschissene Ausreden oder Gedankengänge zu haben....versteh ich einfach nicht! Dann finde ich auch, dass viele Männer sehr Kompliziert mit emotionalen Problemen umgehen. Viele Männer z.B trauern nicht richtig und haben somit länger ein Defizit. Natürlich will ich das hier alles nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

Na wenigstens einer der mich bissel versteht ^^


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, wir lassen die Meinungen einfach mal so stehen bevor noch ein Geschlechterkrieg ausbricht 
Helfen wir lieber Ex bei seinen hoch spannenden Plänen ^^


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Na wenigstens einer der mich bissel versteht ^^



Alleno ist aber eine "eine"


----------



## MiMi (3. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Alleno ist aber eine "eine"



"einer" von den ganzen Leuten hier


----------



## Matze (3. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> "einer" von den ganzen Leuten hier


Hmm, stimmt, hab ich grad nicht dran gedacht


----------



## Alleno (3. April 2009)

Und ich weiß auch, warum ihr hier keinen Geschlechterkrieg anfangen wollt  WEIL ich nämlich endlich nicht mehr die einzige Frau hier bin  hrhr ja ja Frauenpower


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Was, keinen Geschlechterkrieg? Haben wir eh nicht nötig. Wir sind eh besser. Wir sagen einfach "OMG Frauenpower" und damit hat sich das. :suspekt:^^ (Der "Achtung, Ironie" Smiley fehtl mir manchmal doch )


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Alle schon Feierabend? Oder war der Witz so schlecht, das ich euch verscheucht hab?


----------



## Bexx (3. April 2009)

So, ihr Lieben,


ich hab's mal wieder hinter mich gebracht und gehe jetzt langsam mal nachhause...
Hab mein Skript gerade noch so fertig gekriegt und bin auch heilfroh drüber....  

Wünsche euch ein schönes WE und bis am Montag wieder


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Dann muss ich heute doch noch eine Unterhaltung mit mir selbst hier führen .

Machts gut, ich bin dann auch weg.


----------



## sight011 (3. April 2009)

Haha, Ex bist noch in the HOUSE?

Ich fand hier nix schlecht warum Witz warum Ironie :suspekt: ^^

@ Ällo komm her Schätzelein!, wenn du dich traust


----------



## Ex1tus (3. April 2009)

Ja ich bin gerade noch so in the House, aber auch schon zuhaus. Ich geh gleich zu einem Kumpel, bei dem chillen wir bißchen und dann machen wir die Stadt n' bißchen unsicher...



> ch fand hier nix schlecht warum Witz warum Ironie



JA MANN! So muss das sein! Manchmal möchte ich dich einfach nur feiern .


----------



## Alleno (3. April 2009)

Ne ne Ex, ich war grad im Fitnessstudio und hab deswegen nichts dazu gesagt. Wobei, was soll ich dazu auch sagen 

@sight: Was geht mir dir  achja und Angst hab ich vor dir sowieso nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Guten Morgen. Das ich heute überhaupt aus dem Bett gekommen bin...


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Morgen.
Hat da nicht irgend ein  Tag im We gefehlt, dass es schon wieder rum ist?
Tja Ex 20 Posts hatten dir gefehlt


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Naja, war ja dann nicht mehr da .

Bin feiern gegangen und hab dann auswärts geschlafen ^^.


----------



## MiMi (6. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Morgen.
> Hat da nicht irgend ein  Tag im We gefehlt, dass es schon wieder rum ist?
> Tja Ex 20 Posts hatten dir gefehlt



Das hab ich mir am Samstag auch gedacht als mir aufgefallen ist das der naechste Tag schon Sonntag ist und net erst Samstag ^^

Guten morgen. Da will man ma mit dem Chef reden, da is der beschaeftigt. Dabei wollt ich das direkt machen wenn ich ankomme, damit ich das hinter mir hab . Naja heisst es wohl warten


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Wenn ich früh ankommen würde und würde gleich mit dem Chef reden wollen, dann müsste ich mich wahrscheinlich vor sein Bett setzen .


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Worum geht es denn, wenn du schon davon träumst es "hinter dir" zu haben?


----------



## MiMi (6. April 2009)

Woltl ihn halt fragen wegen Freitag. Wie das nun ist ob ich da mit muss zum essen oder net.


----------



## IcocaI (6. April 2009)

morgen Leute ... hab ich was verpasst ;-) ? wieso seit ihr schon so früh wach? Oo


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

IcocaI hat gesagt.:


> morgen Leute ... hab ich was verpasst ;-) ? wieso seit ihr schon so früh wach? Oo



Einfach nur so. Wir haben gestern ausgemacht das wir zeitig aufstehen, damit wir hier ab 8 schreiben können oO


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Stimmt. Ex und ich freuen uns schon seit Freitag wie ein Schintzel auf den heutigen Tag, weil wir heute um 5 Uhr früh ein Morgengebet für diesen Thread halten durften mit anschließender Selbstgeiselung für jeden Blick in ein anderes  Forum. Nach anschließender Langeweile-Meditation und einem Lob-Preisungsfrühstückt durften wir dann endlich ab 8 Uhr uns hier melden 

Noch Fragen IcocaI? ^^


----------



## IcocaI (6. April 2009)

XXDDDDD ... ne ich glaub das reicht ^^ ... dann macht mal schön weiter  ... ich darf glücklicherweise schonmal meine Ausbildungsnachweise aufm Rechner tippen ... ach wie ich die Schule vermisse ^^


----------



## Bexx (6. April 2009)

Morgen 

Na, seid ihr schon fit ?

heute morgen als mein Wecker geklingelt hat, dachte ich, es wäre nur ein böser Traum und in Wirklichkeit ist erst Samstag....aber dem war ja leider nicht so, was ich auch erst realisiert hab nachdem der Wecker das 3. Mal geklingelt hat . 

Aber für alle Morgenmuffel -> es gibt einen Lichtblick:
verkürzte Arbeitswoche + verlängertes WE


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Aber für alle Morgenmuffel -> es gibt einen Lichtblick:
> verkürzte Arbeitswoche + verlängertes WE



Stimmt! Da hab ich ja garnicht dran gedacht! Geil.


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Na, seid ihr schon fit ?


Nein! Ich beschreibe meinen Zustand so: Zwangsinduzierte Vigilanz (wer nicht weiß was das ist möge bitte die Wikipedia fragen )


Bexx hat gesagt.:


> verkürzte Arbeitswoche + verlängertes WE


Wie könnte ich eine Verkürzung der wöchentlichen Odyssee vergessen? ^^


----------



## MiMi (6. April 2009)

Japp, gott sei dank und naechste Woche ist ja auch noch Montags frei  = Ultra langes Wochenende  und nochma verkuerzte Woche


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> NZwangsinduzierte Vigilanz



Das Leid aller frühaufstehenden Langschläfer.


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Der Witz ist nur, dass ich kein Langschläfer bin, zumindest wenn ich aufstehen könnte wann ich wollte -.-


----------



## Bexx (6. April 2009)

Hihi genau 


Sagt mal, kennt von euch jemand einen echt guten Witz
Im Büro bei uns gehen viele Witze rum und (angeblich) sind meine entweder zu alt, zu lahm oder zu trocken.... ;-]



> Der Witz ist nur, dass ich kein Langschläfer bin, zumindest wenn ich aufstehen könnte wann ich wollte -.-



Das liegt daran, dass du es wahrscheinlich gewöhnt bist früh aufzustehen... Ich bin am WE auch immer schon um 8.30h auf der Matte


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Das liegt daran, dass du es wahrscheinlich gewöhnt bist früh aufzustehen... Ich bin am WE auch immer schon um 8.30h auf der Matte


Nur bin ich, wenn ich am WE früh aufstehe vollkommen fit und bei vollem Bewustsein. Völlig konträr zum Rest der Woche.

@Ex
Los, schnapp dir deinen 1.300 Post


----------



## IcocaI (6. April 2009)

jo und ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub genommen d.h. SAU langes "Wochenende" mit viel saufgelage XD 

Witze:



> Eine Frau war am golfen, als sie den Ball in den Wald schlug. Sie ging in
> den Wald, um nach dem Ball zu suchen und fand einen Frosch, gefangen in
> einem Netz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das andere nicht auch daran leiden können. 

Hmm, was gehen denn da für Witze rum? Auch richtig derbe, eklige und fiese?


----------



## IcocaI (6. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Nur bin ich, wenn ich am WE früh aufstehe vollkommen fit und bei vollem Bewustsein. Völlig konträr zum Rest der Woche.



vielleicht liegts an der Einstellung, weil man weiß das es Wochenende ist ^^ und man nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## IcocaI (6. April 2009)

string-tanga stringe-linge-ling
string-tanga string
enger als ein höschen,
sitzt er über´m döschen,
schützt die feine ritze
vor der -spitze
string-tanga stringe-linge-ling
string-tanga string


----------



## Bexx (6. April 2009)

Alles her an Witzen, fiese, Schwulen, gemeine, dreckige, perverse -Witze...

Immer her damit


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Hmm, den einen schick ich dir lieber per PN .


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Wir haben hier doch einen Witze-Thread


----------



## Bexx (6. April 2009)

Perfekt, danke 

Das ist genau was ich brauche!
Dann lass ichs beim Mittagessen mal richtig krachen ;-]


----------



## Dorschty (6. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Der "FunPark". Seit auch die letzten aus meinem Party-Freundeskreis 18 geworden sind bin ich da öfters ^^



Hallo Zusammen,

ich hab grade mal ein bisschen zurückgelesen und bin auf den Eintrag gestoßen!
Ist das zufällig der FunPark in Marburg?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Nein, der in Bamberg...


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Yep, so wie es Ex sagt.

@Ex
Frage: Kannst du mir ein gutes Programm zum CD rippen sagen? Will meine ganzen CDs neu archivieren, diesmal aber nicht verlustbehaftet.


----------



## Dorschty (6. April 2009)

Ah, ok! Hätte ja sein können! Bin nämlich des öfteren in Marburg im FunPark


----------



## MiMi (6. April 2009)

Na super ich nehm alles zurueck 
Wir haben Freitag net frei, ich kriegs kotzen


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Das ist mal blöd. Montags dann auch nicht?


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Ich ripp CDs nicht so oft . Ne, da musst jmd anders fragen, da hab ich net viel Plan von.


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Dann geht die Frage hiermit an sight


----------



## Dorschty (6. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Sagt mal, kennt von euch jemand einen echt guten Witz
> Im Büro bei uns gehen viele Witze rum und (angeblich) sind meine entweder zu alt, zu lahm oder zu trocken.... ;-]





> Eine Geliebte, eine Verlobte und eine verheiratete Frau treffen sich und reden über ihre Männer. Sie überlegen sich ihre Männer zu überraschen, indem sie alle an dem gleichen Abend ein schwarzes, heißes Lederkostüm anziehen, eine schwarze Maske aufziehen und ihre Männer quasi zu verwöhnen.
> Alle sind sich einig und gehen nach Hause. Am nächsten Tag treffen die drei sich wieder und fragen wie es gelaufen ist.
> Die Geliebte fing an: "Ich kam zu meinem Geliebten ins Büro, zog meinen Mantel aus.... darunter hatte ich das schwarze, heiße Lederkostüm an, die Maske auf und wir haben es die ganze Nacht wild getrieben."
> Anschließend die Verlobte: "Ich zog das schwarze, heiße Lederkostüm an, die Maske auf....mein Verlobter kam nach Hause und wir haben uns die ganze Nacht geliebt!"
> Am Ende dann die Verheiratete: "Ich habe extra die Kinder zur Oma geschickt. Das schwarze, heiße Lederkostüm und die Maske angezogen, alles wunderschön vorbereitet.....dann kam mein Mann heim.... ging zum Kühlschrank und nahm sich ein Bier.... setzte sich auf Couch und schaltete den Fernseher ein. Danach schaute er mich an und fragte: Na Batman, was gibts zu essen?"



Gruß
Dorschty


----------



## MiMi (6. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das ist mal blöd. Montags dann auch nicht?



Montags gott sei dank wohl. Aber hatte mich schon so auf 2 kurze Wochen gefreut 

Dafuer haben wir gott sei dank am donnerstag den 30. koeniginnentag und der freitag drauf ist dann zu.


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Dafuer haben wir gott sei dank am donnerstag den 30. koeniginnentag und der freitag drauf ist dann zu.


Dann hast du ja effektiv einen Tag mehr frei als wir, wozu also sich beklagen?


----------



## MiMi (6. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Dann hast du ja effektiv einen Tag mehr frei als wir, wozu also sich beklagen?



Weil ich mich drauf gefreut hatte, das freitag frei is 

Und weil ich freitags wohl wirkilch nur die Wahl hab zwischen mit essen gehen oder net und hier bis um 5 bleiben. Hab eben gefragt, bzw ich kann auch jeden Tag einfach die halbe Stunde Pause machen. Aendert nur alles nix.


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Wie dem auch sei, ich sag mal Mahlzeit ^^


----------



## sight011 (6. April 2009)

Öhhhhj, Moin!


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Tach sightmaster. Hab nochmal ne kleine Frage an dich:


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Die Stichworte sind Dynamics, Reverb, Long Delay


Soll ich dabei eine bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten?


----------



## MiMi (6. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Öhhhhj, Moin!



Moin? Grrrrr 
Guten Tag ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Moin? Grrrrr
> Guten Tag ^^



Dir macht dein Job aber Spaß .


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Klingt mir fast nach Urlaub ?!


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

Schaut so aus, nä?

Da wäre ich auch erst um diese Zeit wach...Hach, wäre das schön .


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

Ich frage mich, was du gemacht haben musst, dass du erst um diese Uhrzeit wach wirst


----------



## sight011 (6. April 2009)

> Soll ich dabei eine bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten?



Na, logen - die richtige 


Compressor (Dynamics)

reverb

und nen Long-Delay in der Hook!



> Moin? Grrrrr




Grrrrr? Warum grrrrr ;-] Habe ich dir was getan, bist du ne Ex Freundin 

wie war eigentlich euer Wochenende, irgendwas spektakuläres


----------



## Ex1tus (6. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> wie war eigentlich euer Wochenende, irgendwas spektakuläres


Naja, Freitag war ich fort, bis in die Morgenstunden und hab dann noch auswärts "geschlafen"
Samstag mit nem Kumpel gechillt und die Sonne genossen, danach Betriebsfeier.
Sonntag, Sonne und dann Titan Quest mit 2 Kumpels...und ich bin später dann nicht müde geworden und so hab ich heute nacht nicht viel geschlafen...


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich, was du gemacht haben musst, dass du erst um diese Uhrzeit wach wirst


Konnte halt nicht schlafen, bzw. bin ich nicht müde geworden. KA warum.


----------



## Matze (6. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Na, logen - die richtige


Ich bewundere immer wieder deine grenzenlose Weisheit oh sightmeister-san 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Compressor (Dynamics)
> 
> reverb
> 
> und nen Long-Delay in der Hook!


Alles klar, wird sowieso nur die Hook. Jetzt hab ich wieder was zum experimentieren ;-)


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> wie war eigentlich euer Wochenende, irgendwas spektakuläres


Spektakulär in dem Sinne, dass mal weniger passiert ist als normal.


----------



## MiMi (6. April 2009)

Ausser das ich zu viel Geld fuer unnutzes Zeug ausgegeben hab, ganz entspannend


----------



## sight011 (6. April 2009)

> auswärts "geschlafen"


 ;-]


Die Compression ist mit das entscheidenste! Du weißt was du dadurch erreichst? --> Weiß ja nich was du so verwenderst! Bruder sun! 

@ Mimi I know what ya mean! ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

Guten Morgen, ich werde wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit weniger hier reinschauen, da unser Betrieb jetzt ganz einfach nachkontrollieren kann, wo ich im Internet war...


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Morgen.
Na toll, kaum hier, schon wieder eine hiobsbotschaft -.-


----------



## Maik (7. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen, ich werde wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit weniger hier reinschauen, da unser Betrieb jetzt ganz einfach nachkontrollieren kann, wo ich im Internet war...


Ouch, Big Boss is watching You!


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ;-]
> @ Mimi I know what ya mean! ;-]


Naja ^^ 50 euro fuer nen Klodeckel is unnuetz aber man will ja was besonderes 




Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen, ich werde wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit weniger hier reinschauen, da unser Betrieb jetzt ganz einfach nachkontrollieren kann, wo ich im Internet war...


Einfach private Daten im Firefox loeschen beim schliessen?


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja ^^ 50 euro fuer nen Klodeckel is unnuetz aber man will ja was besonderes


Das war ein Witz, oder -.^?


MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Einfach private Daten im Firefox loeschen beim schliessen?


Und wenn sie in der Arbeit einen Proxy verwenden? Oder eine externe Firewall? Wie willst du da die Logs löschen, wenn du keine Root-Rechte hast?


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das war ein Witz, oder -.^?
> Und wenn sie in der Arbeit einen Proxy verwenden? Oder eine externe Firewall? Wie willst du da die Logs löschen, wenn du keine Root-Rechte hast?



Reinhacken


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Hmm, also ich weiß nicht, ob das bei Linux so einfach ist (bei uns zumindest) ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

Irgendsoein lustiges "Sicherheitssystem" von Astaro. Das hat auch erstmal drweb.de geblockt, weil die Site so böse ist .

Und ich bin natürlich voll der krasse Hacker und kann sowas hacken...Ich hol nmap raus und rock dann alles :suspekt:....


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hol nmap raus und rock dann alles :suspekt:....


Ein was? Ne Map?


----------



## sight011 (7. April 2009)

> Naja  50 euro fuer nen Klodeckel is unnuetz aber man will ja was besonderes



Ok da habe ich das Geld doch anders investiert - 


Neeeee Ex das kannste uns nicht antun?!! 

Moin A-tze! mfg  A.

P.S.: HEUTE IST ANGRILLLLLLLLLLEN


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> P.S.: HEUTE IST ANGRILLLLLLLLLLEN


Wenn du damit meinst die Grillsasion zu eröffnen: hab ich schon 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Die Compression ist mit das entscheidenste! Du weißt was du dadurch erreichst?


Nicht so wirklich. Aber das Ding namens Dynamikverarbeitung verwende ich bei meiner Stimme (so eine vordefinierte Einstellung)





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> --> Weiß ja nich was du so verwenderst! Bruder sun!


AdobeAudition 1.5

Oh man, ist sau schwer ne Gesangsstimme passend zu bearbeiten -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

@ Matze: Krasses Hackerprogramm .

@ sight: Naja, ab und an geht das schon..

@ MiMi: Es würde schon helfen, wenn du den Thread in "Diskussion" oder sowas änderst, das fällt nicht so sehr auf wie "Langeweile". Das wäre toll.


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ MiMi: Es würde schon helfen, wenn du den Thread in "Diskussion" oder sowas änderst, das fällt nicht so sehr auf wie "Langeweile". Das wäre toll.


Hmm, eine Revolution in diesem Thread... Na ja, angesichts des 13k-Jubiläum auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

Wenn ihr mir sagt wie ich den titel aender, ma ch ich das gerne ^^


----------



## Alleno (7. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben!


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ihr mir sagt wie ich den titel aender, ma ch ich das gerne ^^


Hmm, da müssen wir alle Abstimmen.
Morgen Alleno, da du als Letztes kommst, darfst du den ersten Vorschlage machen


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

Guten morgen

Na ich meinte wie ich das ueberhaupt mache, wie er heissen soll muessen wir abstimmen richtig


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Na ich meinte wie ich das ueberhaupt mache


Mod darum bitten ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

Den ersten Beitrag editieren, da taucht auch der Titel auf. Ich bin für "Diskussion". Unverfänglich und beschreibt den Thread eigentlich ganz gut, da wir doch über einige Sachen reden...Und der Thread ist im SmalltackBereich.


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Wäre ich dafür.


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

Was ist mit Schreibtischdiskussion, Buerodiskussion


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

Oh na super. Ich soll das was ich gemacht hab ja auch ausdrucken koennen. Jetzt bekomm ich ne NullPointer von dem doofen Drucker, und schau nach warum. Java hat nen problem damit wenn Seitenrotation auf automatisch steht bei Linux, bei windows t das wohl anscheinend ohne Probleme. Soviel zu Systemunabhaenig grrr


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Den ersten Beitrag editieren, da taucht auch der Titel auf. Ich bin für "Diskussion". Unverfänglich und beschreibt den Thread eigentlich ganz gut, da wir doch über einige Sachen reden...Und der Thread ist im SmalltackBereich.



Hm, hab ich gemacht. Aendert scih aber net wirklich was.


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

*hust* einen Mod oder Admin anschreiben *hust*


----------



## Alleno (7. April 2009)

Hmmm was sowas angeht, bin ich recht unkreativ. Wie wäre es mit Stammtisch


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Darf doch nicht auffällig sein oder hast du die Posts von heute noch nicht gelesen?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

@alleno: Es geht ja auch darum das es bei mir in den Links nicht gleich auffällt. Stammtisch ist ja noch schlimmer als Langeweile...


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

OK erledigt, Maik ist angeschrieben


----------



## Alleno (7. April 2009)

Uppps, da hat einer wohl nicht gelesen hehe *peinlich*

ok mir ist das relativ egal...Diskussion passt schon


----------



## Alleno (7. April 2009)

hm bringt es euch denn was, wenn in Klammern Ehemals Langeweile steht?


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Wird warscheinlich nur übergangsweise sein 
Außerdem musst du Ex fragen


----------



## MiMi (7. April 2009)

Naja also mir bringts was, weil unten in der Leiste net mehr Firefox mit dem Titel langeweile steht


----------



## Maik (7. April 2009)

Alleno hat gesagt.:


> hm bringt es euch denn was, wenn in Klammern Ehemals Langeweile steht?


Den Zusatz hab ich hinten angepappt, damit die Runde beim Blick auf die Forenübersicht weiß, um welchen Thread es sich hierbei handelt 

So, und nun wünsch' ich euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren 

mfg Maik


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Sonst ist sight doch komplett durcheinander und sitzt in der Ecke in Fötushaltung kauernd mit dem Daumen im Mund, weil er denkt, der Langeweile Thread wurde vernichtet ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Den Zusatz hab ich hinten angepappt, damit die Runde beim Blick auf die Forenübersicht weiß, um welchen Thread es sich hierbei handelt
> 
> So, und nun wünsch' ich euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren
> 
> mfg Maik



Dürfte dann ja kein Ding sein, das in ca. einer Woche zu entfernen (ich erinner dich dann), denn so ist es im Moment noch auffälliger als vorher . Bis jetzt hat sich mein Chef das noch nicht angeguggt, aber wenn ich mal wieder für das ausschneiden und bearbeiten eines Bildes länger als 5 Minuten brauche, guckt er es sich vllt an :suspekt:...


----------



## hammet (7. April 2009)

Wuahhhhh wer verunstaltete denn hier den Thread !? oO

Da is man mal im Urlaub (  ) und dann das tztztztz.

Wie gehts euch denn so?

@Ex1tus
Welche Klasse soll ich nehmen? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

@ hammet: Mhhh, wir haben schon einen auf Sturm/keine ahnung, einen Kriegsführung/Natur und  ich bin Jagd/Geist...Vielleicht Erde oder Verteidigung oder beides...


----------



## sight011 (7. April 2009)

Oh ha was ist hier denn los? Hätten wir es nicht technisch bezeichnen können! oder xyz 
...

Naja gut der Maik hat schon recht! 


(EDIT [ehemals ... ] kan nweg!)


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

@hammet und Ex
Hä?

@sight
Hat Ex veranlast, da ab heute sein Chef spionieren kann, wo er im I-net war.


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Die Compression ist mit das entscheidenste! Du weißt was du dadurch erreichst?


Nicht so wirklich. Aber das Ding namens Dynamikverarbeitung verwende ich bei meiner Stimme (so eine vordefinierte Einstellung)





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> --> Weiß ja nich was du so verwenderst! Bruder sun!


AdobeAudition 1.5


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

@Matze: Titan Quest. Kann man auch im Coop spielen. Ist eine guter Diabloklon.


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Achso. Und da habt ihr jetzt beide gemeinsam angefangen? Wie romantisch  ^^^^


----------



## hammet (7. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Achso. Und da habt ihr jetzt beide gemeinsam angefangen? Wie romantisch  ^^^^



Nee haben wir nicht, sonst müsste ich ja jetzt nicht nachfragen, was ich für Klassen spielen sollte


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Achso. Na ja, ich würde dir Jedi oder Sith empfehlen. Nach den paar Bildern die ich gerade gesehen habe müsstest du dann leichtes Spiel haben, besonders gegen Schwertträger


----------



## hammet (7. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Achso. Na ja, ich würde dir Jedi oder Sith empfehlen. Nach den paar Bildern die ich gerade gesehen habe müsstest du dann leichtes Spiel haben, besonders gegen Schwertträger



Hmmich würde Jedi und Sith jetzt nicht direkt als Klassen bezeichnen. Aber ja, ich galub die Wildschweine drüften keine Chance haben


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Ach, wenn es nur um ein paar Wildschweine geht, dann würde ich aber die Kapitalisten-Klasse wählen. Dann nutzt du die passive Fähigkeit "Gier" in Kombination mit der Fähigkeit "Ausbeutung" und wählst als Ziel "natürliche Ressource: Wald". Wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast, dann sterben alle Wildschweine aufgrund des Entzugs ihrer Lebensgrundlage und du bist auch noch schei*ße reicht 
Wenn die beiden keine Klassen sind, was sind sie dann?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

@ Jedi-Sith-Vorschlag: Stimmt, da könnte man die griechischen Mythologiefiguren ziemlich leicht zerschnetzeln. Und man könnte beim Händler alle Sachen ziemlich günstig bekommen .


----------



## Maik (7. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh ha was ist hier denn los? Hätten wir es nicht technisch bezeichnen können! oder xyz
> ...
> 
> Naja gut der Maik hat schon recht!
> ...


So, nachdem hier nun alle übrigen Verdächtigen aufgeschlagen haben, kann ich ja den "Anhang" im Themenbetreff ausradieren 

mfg Maik


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Außer sie heißen "Watto"


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> So, nachdem hier nun alle übrigen Verdächtigen aufgeschlagen haben, kann ich ja den "Anhang" im Themenbetreff ausradieren
> 
> mfg Maik


Sag mal, bist du ein heimlicher Mitleser oder warum kennst du die Besetztungen hier?


----------



## Maik (7. April 2009)

Nicht gewußt, dass mein Zweitname "Adlerauge" lautet, dem nix entgeht?


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Oh oh, jetzt kennst du alle unsere dunklen Geheimnisse 
oder hast nachgesehen, wer die Top 10 sind, die hier so den meisten Schwachsinn... wollte sagen Posts haben


----------



## hammet (7. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die beiden keine Klassen sind, was sind sie dann?



Griechen und Spartaner sind ja auch keine Klassen...



Oh nein, die Admins wissen genau, wer hier geschrieben hat oO Hat da etwa jemand einen Stein bei Schäuble im Brett? :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Was ist das nur für eine Welt, in der Admins genau wissen, was fremde Menschen auf ihrem Bord so treiben? Womit haben wir solche Zustände heraufbeschworen? :suspekt:


Na gut, dann eben "normale Menschen", "Son-Gokus", "Jedis und Siths" und "Diskussions-Thread User". (vom schwächsten bis zum stärksten)


----------



## Ex1tus (7. April 2009)

Und wieviel wertvolle Adminzeit dafür draufgeht ^^. Wir haben ja glaub ich vor 2000-3000 Beiträgen ausgerechnet wie lange man brauchen würde um den Thread zu lesen und hatten, glaube ich, 27 Stunden .


----------



## hammet (7. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was ist das nur für eine Welt, in der Admins genau wissen, was fremde Menschen auf ihrem Bord so treiben? Womit haben wir solche Zustände heraufbeschworen? :suspekt:



Wo soll das noch hinführen? Nachher wissen Supermärkte noch, was sie verkaufen?! Sowas muss doch unterbunden werden.



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na gut, dann eben "normale Menschen", "Son-Gokus", "Jedis und Siths" und "Diskussions-Thread User". (vom schwächsten bis zum stärksten)



Wobei der kampf zwsichen "Son-Gokus" und den "Diskussions-Thread User" sich wohl über Jahre hin ziehen wird (nach Dragonball Manier).


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

Na ja, rechnen wir halt noch einmal:
Für einen Beitrag legen wir mal 10 Sekunden fest (manche sind ja kürzer, aber auch länger).
Wir haben 13087 Beiträge => 10Sek * 13087 = 130.870 Sekunden
130.870 Sekunden / 60 =  2181,2 Stunden
2181,2 Stunden / 24 =  90,9 Tage
90,9 Tage /  7  = 13 Wochen

Vorausgesetzt man liest ohne Pause, mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit und ohne blättern zu müssen ^^



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wobei der kampf zwsichen "Son-Gokus" und den "Diskussions-Thread User" sich wohl über Jahre hin ziehen wird (nach Dragonball Manier).


^^ Richtig! ^^ Und zwar weil immer wieder Landschaftsbilder kommen ^^ und sinnlose Diskussionen permanent wiederholt werden ^^


----------



## hammet (7. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> ^^ Richtig! ^^ Und zwar weil immer wieder Landschaftsbilder kommen ^^ und sinnlose Diskussionen permanent wiederholt werden ^^



Und wenn einer besiegt ist kommt er verwandelt zurück und so wechselt das Spiel.


----------



## Matze (7. April 2009)

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch ein fröhliches Kame-Hame-Ha und bis morgen:
PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (7. April 2009)

Hau rein Matzee!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2009)

Guten Morgen, werte Sayajins.


----------



## Matze (8. April 2009)

PeaZz in!
Man, so eine Sch****
Da soll ich ein PlugIn für Tomcat für Eclipse finden und die besten und angeprisensten von denen gehen nicht, weil wir nur Eclipse 3.2.1 und nicht 3.4 haben


----------



## MiMi (8. April 2009)

Guten morgen 

Dann lad dir doch das neue eclipse?


----------



## sight011 (8. April 2009)

Moin Moin! Party-Sight ist in the House


----------



## MiMi (8. April 2009)

Jamm es gibt wieder Kuchen


----------



## sight011 (8. April 2009)

Frauen sind soooooo verfressen! 


EDIT


----------



## MiMi (8. April 2009)

Da hab ich kein Problem mit. Essen ist toll


----------



## Matze (8. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Dann lad dir doch das neue eclipse?


Haha -.-
Kuchen... wäh! Viiiieeellll zu viel Zucker ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2009)

Mhhh Zucker... Ich mag Zucker.


----------



## MiMi (8. April 2009)

Ja vorallem der hier aus Holland  Da is unten so ne Art Blaetterteig, dann kommt so ne extrem dicke Schicht wie Sahne und da drauf kommt nochma die Art Blaetterteig mit so ner Rosa Glasur die wahrscheinilch kompeltt aus Zucker besteht  Und man kann das net essen weil sobald man mit der Kabel reinsticht matscht alles zusammen ^^ Also muss man das Schicht fuer Schicht essen


----------



## sight011 (8. April 2009)

klingt gut!  Hab auch Hunger - hab heute schon nen Telelr Nudeln mit Tomatensauce und Parmesan-Käse gegessen - Kohlenhydrate ne!  

Heute Abend geht es squash spielen wenn alles klappt!  Mit zwei Mädels und meinem besten Kollegen, freu mich schon voll derbe- ich glaube diese Woche geht schnell rum! 


Was macht ihr gerade so? mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2009)

Arbeiten....

Nein, Quatsch. Wer arbeitet denn schon? Ich sitz in Hawai am Strand im Liegestuhl und relax so vor mich hin, neben mir steht ein Cocktail und ne Hawaianerin massiert mich. Die Sonne scheint, es ist warm, aber nicht heiß, genau richtig. Ich fühl mich gut.

(Ich hätte jetzt fast das weinen angefangen als ich das geschrieben hab )


----------



## hammet (8. April 2009)

@All
Huhu Ihrse alle  


@Matze
http://www.eclipsetotale.com/tomcatPlugin.html

Das Plugin fand ich ganz gut...


----------



## MiMi (8. April 2009)

So gerade? Antwort ich ^^
Naja eigentlich hab ich gerade wieder nen Dokument weitergeschrieben und werd mich mal weiter umsehen nach druckmoeglichkeiten von Java.


----------



## Matze (8. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> klingt gut!  Hab auch Hunger - hab heute schon nen Telelr Nudeln mit Tomatensauce und Parmesan-Käse gegessen - Kohlenhydrate ne!


Richtig. Deshalb esse ich seit nem Monat nix andeses außer Nudeln auf der Arbeit. Und Abends dann was mit wenig Kohlenhydrate und viel Eiweiß ne 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was macht ihr gerade so? mfg


Die Augen schließen, meine Flügel ausbreiten und dorthin fliegen, wo mich niemals jemand findet. Dort verweile ich solange bis sich wieder meine Augen öffnen. Dies tue ich bei jedem meiner Augenschläge *Poesie ende*
Eigentlich das gleiche wie immer 



hammet hat gesagt.:


> @Matze
> http://www.eclipsetotale.com/tomcatPlugin.html
> 
> Das Plugin fand ich ganz gut...


YES! Dieses hab ich auch gefunden und wird heute installiert. Dann kann ich dich ja fragen, wenn ich mal nicht weiß, was ich damit anfangen soll


----------



## MiMi (8. April 2009)

Oh man, heut geht die Zeit mal wieder gar net rum.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. April 2009)

Bei mir gehts. Meine Hauptarbeit heute ist zwar ziemlich langweilig, aber zwischendurch muss ich auch immer mal wieder was anderes machen. 

Hast du nix zu tun, oder warum geht der Tag nich vorbei?


----------



## MiMi (8. April 2009)

Ich komm net wirklich weiter, und das t alles net so wie es soll bloedes Ding


----------



## sight011 (8. April 2009)

Ich wurde gerade von einer Frau bei der Arbeit besucht!


----------



## MiMi (8. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich wurde gerade von einer Frau bei der Arbeit besucht!



EINER Frau? Weil?


----------



## sight011 (8. April 2009)

WEil ich das wollte  und sie glaube ich auch 


aber erzähl ich morgen, war derbe witzig - hab gerade nich so Bock und eit das zu schreiben!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

Guten Morgen virtuelle Lieblingskollegen .


----------



## Matze (9. April 2009)

PeaZz in!
Danke V-Kollege


----------



## MiMi (9. April 2009)

Naja gut ist was anderes. Hab Kopweh und mirs schwindelig


----------



## sight011 (9. April 2009)

Hey Virtuaa' Peopal!  Boah kennt ihr Ragga-Twins?


----------



## MiMi (9. April 2009)

Hm nope, muss man die/ den/ das kennen?


----------



## MiMi (9. April 2009)

Naja keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. April 2009)

Sollte man  - Oh man hier ist ja heute mal nöö'scht los! 


Matze musst mal bei studi gucken wir amchen jetzt immer Motto Bilder in der Firma! 

Heute die Firma morgen die WElt!


----------



## Matze (9. April 2009)

Ok, werde ich tun. Bin mal gespannt was das eigentlich ist


----------



## MiMi (9. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> WEil ich das wollte  und sie glaube ich auch
> 
> 
> aber erzähl ich morgen, war derbe witzig - hab gerade nich so Bock und eit das zu schreiben!



Na dann erzaehl ma


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

Genau. Du musst hier für Stimmung sorgen.Sonst entziehe ich dir deinen SuperPartyboii-Titel wieder .


----------



## sight011 (9. April 2009)

*Yuhuuu*

DEn kann man mir nicht nehmen! Den trage ich auf Lebenszeit! 


Wir machen pro Tag ein nues Bild rein - jeder darf sich ein thema aussuchen! Ex biste auch bei studi

Dann kannste es sehen - schau einfach bei Matze in der Friendslist - heute war das Thema Zombies & Dämonen! 

--> Also einfach vorbei schauen und in die Gruppe Mottobildner gucken!


----------



## Matze (9. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> heute war das Thema Zombies & Dämonen!


Und was kommt morgen zum Feiertag? Dicke Hupen ;-)  ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. April 2009)

ne aber wenn du die Gruppe joinst, siehst du auch die letzten Werke "Style your Hair war ganz cool!"  

Ne das ist jetzt egrade Week-End-Special das bleibt!


----------



## Matze (9. April 2009)

Schade ^^


----------



## MiMi (9. April 2009)

Ich will morgen auch frei


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wir machen pro Tag ein nues Bild rein - jeder darf sich ein thema aussuchen! Ex biste auch bei studi
> 
> Dann kannste es sehen - schau einfach bei Matze in der Friendslist - heute war das Thema Zombies & Dämonen!
> 
> --> Also einfach vorbei schauen und in die Gruppe Mottobildner gucken!



Ich bin bei MeinVZ, aber ich hab auch Matze nicht inner Friendslist. Ich schick euch mal meinen Namen...


----------



## MiMi (9. April 2009)

Naja ich wuensch euch dann ma nen schoenes langes Wochenende. Da ihr morgen ja wohl net hier sein werdet *grr*


----------



## Ex1tus (9. April 2009)

Och, vielleicht schau ich mal rein . Wenn ich nicht den ganzen Tag in der Sonne rumliege .


----------



## sight011 (9. April 2009)

Hab dich gerade geaddet, Atze


----------



## sight011 (10. April 2009)

Doppelpost! 

Mal eine allgemeine Frage, ich hoffe dass diese nicht den Rahmen sprengt. 

--> Ist Liebe unendlich!?

Wir gehen in der Menschheit nicht davon aus, dass es etwas gibt was unendlich ist, außer Dinge in der Physik beispielsweise --> Wir halten Zahlenreihen, bzw. analgoe Musikelemente und das Universum für eine Menge, die für unser Gehirn/ oder unsere Wahrnehmung scheinbar nicht zu bestimmen ist. Wir denken, dass wir alles erfassen können -- und das es immer Grenzen und auch bestimmte Räume gibt die eine Größe besitzen, die bestimmte Werte aufweisen -- und von der Größe/ oder dem Umfang her zu erfassen sind!
Doch gibt es so etwas, wie die Unendlichkeit, gibt es Dinge, die den Rahmen sprengen, gibt es mehr als dass was wir erwarten!? --> ... können wir manche Dinge einfach nicht begreifen, nur weil sie die unsere Dimensionen sprengen, Dimensionen die für uns (primitiven) Lebewesen einfach nicht greifbar sind?


Was ist der Sinn des Lebens, was ist Liebe, was sind elementaren Bedürfnisse - sind wir mittlerweile so materiell gesteuert das wir das Ziel vor den Augen verloren haben?

Gibt das, was ich hier schreibe, Menschen zu denken? 
Oder halten sie mich für verrückt, nur weil ich mir über bestimmte Sachen meines Werdeganges nicht im klaren bin? ;-]

Oder sind dieses  Fragen, -- die sich das Kollektiv der Menschheit stellt?! 

Kann eine Liebe wirklich unendlich sein, kann man einen Menschen so lieben, dass einem das eigene Leben nichts mehr Wert ist, ohne diese Person?! 

Hier kann ich die Fage ja mal stellen  :-( 

 Ihr lacht euch bestimmt rund deswegen?! *


Heute bin ich mal ernst - liegt an iner gewissen Situation!


----------



## MiMi (10. April 2009)

Oh man so komplizierte Fragen am fruehen morgen. 
Ich sag einfach ma "KA"


----------



## sight011 (10. April 2009)

Wie schleimig und schnulzig die Frage auch ist!  *abscheulich* - ich glaube niemand wird sich trauen, sich dazu zu äußern!


----------



## MiMi (10. April 2009)

Wie kommts eig das du schon wach bist? Hast du net auch frei?


----------



## sight011 (10. April 2009)

Hab ich - rate!


----------



## MiMi (10. April 2009)

Du bist so nett und willst mich in meiner einsamen Zeit hier unterstuetzen


----------



## MiMi (10. April 2009)

Naja wohl eher net ^^
Du bist wachgeworden , konntest net mehr schlafen und hattest langeweile?


----------



## sight011 (10. April 2009)

> Du bist so nett und willst mich in meiner einsamen Zeit hier unterstuetzen



Jop! 




> Naja wohl eher net
> Du bist wachgeworden , konntest net mehr schlafen und hattest langeweile?



Ach, quatsch - kalt ... - kalt! 


EDIT: Du kommst schon noch drauf!


----------



## MiMi (10. April 2009)

Na du hast dann wahrscheinlich gar net geschlafen und bist halt immernoch wach ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. April 2009)

Guten Tag aus dem Liegestuhl 

@sight: Solche Gedanken hab ich auch ständig, aber da dreht man sich dann gedanklich eigentlich nur im Kreis. Ich bin da höchstens zu dem Schlus gekommen, nicht mehr zu oft drüber nachzudenken. Energieverscwendung ^^.

@MiMi: das ist sehr wahrscheinlich, da er ja nicht mehr schreibt.


----------



## sight011 (10. April 2009)

Von den Toten auferstanden*

@ Mimi richtig! 

@ Ex wollte nur mal hören was ihr darüber denkt!  Würde mich auch mal inetressieren was Dr. pilosoph Knoblach dazu sagt!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. April 2009)

OMG, ich bin am Wochenende vor 11 wach oO

Ach der Dr. phil. Knoblach wird es für eine Verschwörung halten. Das haben uns die Illuminaten in den Kopf gesetzt damit wir nicht über ihre Herrschaft nachdenken ;-]:suspekt:^^


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

PeaZz in!



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist der Sinn des Lebens, was ist Liebe, was sind elementaren Bedürfnisse - sind wir mittlerweile so materiell gesteuert das wir das Ziel vor den Augen verloren haben?


In den meisten Fällen ja.


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt das, was ich hier schreibe, Menschen zu denken?
> Oder halten sie mich für verrückt, nur weil ich mir über bestimmte Sachen meines Werdeganges nicht im klaren bin? ;-]


Gleiche Gedankengänge habe ich auch ab und zu.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Kann eine Liebe wirklich unendlich sein, kann man einen Menschen so lieben, dass einem das eigene Leben nichts mehr Wert ist, ohne diese Person?!


Kommt auf die Art an

Ansonsten vertritt Ex meine Meinung ganz gut


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Guten Morgen und nachträglich frohe Ostern 


Na wart ihr alle fleißig Ostereier sammeln :-D?
Ich habe einen riesigen "Stash" zuhause angesammelt, den ich jetzt über die nächsten Tage erst mal abfuttern muss...hehe

Wie war euer WE?


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

Hammer! Am Sonntag zum Beispiel war "Bambergs lange Partynacht" 
Warst du auch am Start Ex?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. April 2009)

Hallo.
Hach, heute ist ja schon Dienstag....das ist so schön.

@Matze: Nö, ich war bei meinen Eltern. Hab garnicht mitgekriegt das die ist...sonst wäre ich vllt eher wieder nach BBG gefahren.


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hach, heute ist ja schon Dienstag....das ist so schön.



Genau, das heisst, noch drei Tage arbeiten und dann ist schon wieder WE


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

Moin Moin!

sight hat am Wochenende den party-sight-modus angenommen, ich sag mal es war wohl all inclusive - kann mich nicht beschweren habe ne Menge erlebt


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

Tja, man merkt, dass die Partys am We gut waren, wenn man erst am nächsten Tag und geduscht schlafen gehen kann, gell sight


----------



## hammet (14. April 2009)

Morgen.
Man man man hab ich wieder Lust @.@


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Kopf hoch, wie gesagt, es wird eine kurze Woche 
Und heute haben wir ja praktisch schon hinter uns... hehe

Ich war am WE auch im Party und -Faulenzmodus...
(Hab am Freitag 4 h Kicker gezockt---- meine Hände tun so weh, dass ich fast nicht mehr richtig tippen kann )


----------



## hammet (14. April 2009)

Ja aber heute ist mein erster Arbeitstag seit mehr als 2 Wochen -.-

Und immer wenn man wieder kommt, möchte irgendwer eien Änderung und jedes mal wird die Änderung größer und schwere, bis man sie einfahc nicht mehr umsetzan kann, aber das ist ja dann egal -.-


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ja aber heute ist mein erster Arbeitstag seit mehr als 2 Wochen -.-
> 
> Und immer wenn man wieder kommt, möchte irgendwer eien Änderung und jedes mal wird die Änderung größer und schwere, bis man sie einfahc nicht mehr umsetzan kann, aber das ist ja dann egal -.-



Welche Änderung meinste denn?



@ all ---- Mal kurze Frage am Rande, weiss das gehört eigentlich nicht hierher, aber ist Schwachsinn ein neues Topic dafür zu erstellen, in C ist es doch prinzipiell möglich einen double mit %lf auszugeben, oder ist das Compilerabhängig, ob es funktioniert?


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, programmiere nur in Java.


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, programmiere nur in Java.



Net schlimm, hab gerade auf der Arbeit gefragt, es soll wohl gehen...



/EDIT:

Ihr seid heute alle so furchtbar ruhig.... gar kein Leben hier


----------



## Ex1tus (14. April 2009)

Müde und einiges zu tun...Bei meinem langsamen Arbeitstempo kann ich nicht noch ständig hier rein gucken.


----------



## hammet (14. April 2009)

@Ex1tus
Du hast gestern garned auf meine Frage geantwortet  Wie weit bist du denn nun? 

@Bexx
Naja ich sitze auch noch an meinem Problem und das dauert wohl noch (Änderungen am Abschlussprojekt sind nicht gut :X)


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

> Tja, man merkt, dass die Partys am We gut waren, wenn man erst am nächsten Tag und geduscht schlafen gehen kann, gell sight




also ich hab am Wochenende in Spaß gebadet


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Was bedeutet denn in Spaß gebadet... ?


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

?
 ... Wieso was ist da nicht zu verstehen?!


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

@sight
Du sagst es 



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Was bedeutet denn in Spaß gebadet... ?


Als sighttologe kann ich dir ans Herz legen, dass du alle unbekannten Redewendungen von sights Seite entweder versuchst mit "geile Party", "meine tolle Jacke" oder in selteneren Fällen es als einen geistigen Erguss aus melankolischer und philosofischer bündelung aus gar nicht mal so dummen Überlegungen ^^^^


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

Muahahahahaha  Ich verneige mich Herr Professor, sie verdienen einen Ehrentitel und sollten in die League der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen aufgenommen werden ein geheim Club der aus dem Untergrund aggiert! 

--> 





> Als sighttologe kann ich dir ans Herz legen, dass du alle unbekannten Redewendungen von sights Seite entweder versuchst mit "geile Party", "meine tolle Jacke" oder in selteneren Fällen es als einen geistigen Erguss aus melankolischer und philosofischer bündelung aus gar nicht mal so dummen Überlegungen



Das mit der Jacke ist zu betonen  - aber leider werde ich sie jetzt wohl erstmal nicht merh tragen können! 

@ Bexxx hast du nix lustiges am Wochenende erlebt?


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Ahja, ok...hehe

in dem speziellen Fall tippe ich dann mal auf  "geile Party" .... 

Heut gehts rund, nach 2 Wochen Python lernen steige ich jetzt auf Java um und werde wahrscheinlich heute nicht mehr on sein... In diesem Sinne sag ich dann schonmal "hasta maniana" und viel Spaß 


/EDIT: @sight- doch, wie gesagt-> hab mir eine halbe Sehnenentzündung gekickert im Wohnheim an der Uni (war ne geile Party!) 
und am Rest des WE hab ich einfach gefaulenzt...


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Muahahahahaha  Ich verneige mich Herr Professor, sie verdienen einen Ehrentitel und sollten in die League der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen aufgenommen werden ein geheim Club der aus dem Untergrund aggiert!


Gut, dann sag mir Zeit und Ort der nächsten Versammlung. Aber bitte rechtzeitig, hab noch einen Termin zum Fingerabdruck entfernen und einen Kurs in "Transponder Destruktion der neuen Ausweise für Fortgeschrittene" 

@Bexx
Ist faulenzen nicht bischen langweilig?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. April 2009)

@hammet: Übers WE hat sich nix getan, weil ich bei meinen Eltern war. Außerdem warst du gestern schon offline als ich dir antworten wollte.


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Bexx
> Ist faulenzen nicht bischen langweilig?



Naja, schon, aber dafür war ich ja am Freitag lange weg... Hab echt mal 'n bissl Ruhe gebraucht und hab dafür ein Film nach dem anderen geguckt 

Ausserdem ist dieses WE ein Geburtstag in einem anderen Wohnheim, auf den ich eingeladen worden bin und für den muss ich schon jetzt meine Kraft sammeln, weil das echt heftig aber super geil wird ;-] Da wird der Begriff Komasaufen neu definiert :-((nicht so krass, aber trotzdem manchmal heftig!)


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

Also ich bin schon wieder für die nächsten Partys bereit.

Hmm, mal so nebenbei, kann man das chillen verlernen ?  ^^


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Ich glaub eher nicht....
Also bei mir ist es eine Lebenseinstellung


----------



## Ex1tus (14. April 2009)

@ Matze: Hast du das chillen verlernt? Wenn ich nicht gerade feiern bin, mach ich das eigentlich das ganze WE...


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

War es bei mir ja auch, aber irgendwie bin ich am WE daueraktiv...
Oh man, sight, ich weiß was mit uns passiert ist! Wir wurden vom Werpartywolf gebissen und jetzt verwandeln wir uns bei Vollmond... ähh, am Wochenende in Partylöwen ;-)
^^

Mal ne ganz andere Frage in die Runde: Die Informationsgeile Regierung will doch neue Ausweise einführen. Jetzt möchte ich wissen, ab wann das so ist, damit ich mir vorher noch einen Ausweis holen kann.

@Ex
Also chillen geht, aber nicht am Wochenende.


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

Bexx bist wohl ne Party-Muas ;-]^^

@ Matze Ne is wie fahrradfahren!


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

@ Matze Soweit ich weiss ab 2010, dann musst du dich beeilen, ich hab mir auch vorher noch einen Reisepass machen lassen, aber der Witz ist, der ist nur bis 2012 gültig! Die wollen mit allen Mitteln verhindern, dass man länger unidentifiziert leben kann 



Party Maus---manchmal
Chillen- dedicated my life to it


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

Also bevor die meine Fingerabdrücke für einen Pass wollen und der Staat weiterhin nich gläsern ist (siehe meine Signatur) entferne ich mir lieber die Fingerabdrücke, als dass ich diese weggebe.


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

kk Was ist da eigentlich auf deinem Avatar zu sehen 

Kann man so schwer lesen  


EDIT: 





> Also bevor die meine Fingerabdrücke für einen Pass wollen und der Staat weiterhin nich gläsern ist (siehe meine Signatur) entferne ich mir lieber die Fingerabdrücke, als dass ich diese weggebe.


Was ist eigentlich wirklich wenn man sich verbrennen würde, und keine Fingerabdrücke mehr haben würde?!


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Was ist eigentlich wirklich wenn man sich verbrennen würde, und keine Fingerabdrücke mehr haben würde?!


Das hier!
Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe gibt es sogar Möglichkeiten seinen genetischen Fingeradruck zu veränder.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. April 2009)

Fingerabdrücke sind freiwillig, wenn ich mich nicht täusch. Die Frage ist nur ob man mit einem Pass ohne Fingerabdrücke nicht gleich "verdächtig" ist...


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

Jeder ist verdächtig ;-]


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> kk Was ist da eigentlich auf deinem Avatar zu sehen
> 
> Kann man so schwer lesen
> 
> ...



Dann hättest du einzigartige Brandnarben, die ebenfalls zur Identifikation dienen könnten...

Auf dem Avatar steht:
"Would you mind telling me, why you just spent the last day setting up a "kiwi"?"
Und unten:
This is why dyslexics shouldn't be in charge of an it-department... Und auf dem Bild ein Informatiker mit ganz vielen Red Bull Dosen neben dem PC


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Dann hättest du einzigartige Brandnarben, die ebenfalls zur Identifikation dienen könnten...


Es gibt auch Menschen, die Aufgrund von Jahrelanger Arbeit keine mehr haben.

Aber erstmal: Mahlzeit


----------



## Bexx (14. April 2009)

Hab die Seite gelesen 

Ja, das stimmt schon, aber naja, nichts worüber wir uns ärgern müssen, sondern eher freuen. Das heisst, dass sich evtl. die Methode nicht durchsetzt...


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

Boah ich bin gerade so genervt, ich hab hier tausend Schriften Probleme, weil ich letzte Woche etwas an einem anderen Rechner erarbeitet habe, an den ich jetzt nicht mehr ran kann und irgendwie scheint das hier auch keinen zu interessieren, ich hab gefragt was ich jetzt machen soll und die meinten ich soll es mal googlen -- > ich finde das übelst zum kotzen! -->


----------



## Matze (14. April 2009)

Ruhig Blut, der Tag ist bald geschafft


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

Tja ab morgen habe ich Schule - da ist es dann nicht mehr mein Problem! 

Aber es ist nicht meine Art einfach die Arbeit auf andere abzuwelzen ...


----------



## Ex1tus (14. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber es ist nicht meine Art einfach die Arbeit auf andere abzuwelzen ...



Ich mach auch manchmal die Arbeit von mein Kollegen, dann kann ich auch manchmal was auf ihn abwälzen...


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

Das einzig gute ist das festgestellt wurde, das ich nicht Schuld bin! Dann ist mein Gewissen schon besser dran, aber ich muss es jetzt noch dem Boss der Bosse erzählen! -Nein nicht Azad


----------



## Ex1tus (14. April 2009)

Mir hast dus doch schon erzählt...:suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (14. April 2009)

Hehe Ex 

Kennt jemand von euch nen Flash - Experten?


----------



## Bexx (15. April 2009)

Morgen 

Na, ist schon wer fit von euch?
Zähle schon die Stunden bis ich am Freitag ins WE gehen kann... 57 sinds noch...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Morgen.

Vor der Halbzeit denk ich noch nicht an den Schluss.


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

PeaZz in!
... *schnarch* ...


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Hi Ho. Ich hoffe euer Wochenende war besser als meins


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Wenn du schon sowas sagst, dann wahrscheinlich schon .


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Und warum war deines schlecht?


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Naja wenn man die ganze Zeit erkaeltet ist, dazu Kopfweh kommen ist das schon bloed. Dann kommt noch das ich gestern irgendwo mein Handy verloren hab  Sperren lassen kostet 17 euro, neue Sim  (wegen vertrag) kostet 20 euro ARG. Dann noch wieder das alte Handy nutzen. Dabei hatte ich meins erst t6 MOnate oder so


----------



## Bexx (15. April 2009)

Das ist echt ärgerlich...


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Jop. Also konntet ihr wenigstens das lange Wochenende geniessen?


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Wenns dich tröstet, mein Handy wurde letzten Mittwoch geklaut 

Jup, bei mir war das We toll soweit


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Und ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit ein nigelnagelneues Handy gekauft, und nach ca. 5 Wochen verloren... Seitdem renne ich nur mit alten wertlosen Handys rum. Die verliere ich natürlich nicht .

Mein WE war i. O.


----------



## Bexx (15. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Jop. Also konntet ihr wenigstens das lange Wochenende geniessen?



Ja war relativ gut... Drücke dir die Daumen, dass dein nächstes WE besser wird!


@Matze: Geklaut? Das ist ja echt mies, weisst du wer's war?


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> @Matze: Geklaut? Das ist ja echt mies, weisst du wer's war?


Nein, sonst hätte ich es garantiert wieder zurück ;-)
Wurde mir im Schwimmbad geklaut, wollte es eigentlich zuhause lassen, habs aber nicht aus der Tasche raus -.-


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Ja Handys sind schon so ne boese Sache. Vorallem wer klaut heutzutage nen Handy, es hat doch eig jeder eins.


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Vor allem hatten alle anderen, die dabei waren ein besseres als ich und die 50 € in meinem Geldbeutel haben auch niemanden interessiert ^^


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Mich aergert ja am meisten das ich durch mein nich taufpassen auch ncoh Geld draufzahlen muss, dafuer da skeiner auf meine Kosten telefoniert. Aber noch kann ich ja hoffen das es bei der Bahnhofszentrale abgegeben wird auch wenn die Hoffnung klein ist.


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Bei mir wars nicht so schlimm. Ich hab mein Handy ja standartmäßig aus, wenn ich es nicht bei mir habe oder sowieso keine Zeit dafür hätte. Und ne neue Karte mit gleicher Nummer hab ich für umsonst bekommen


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Wie du bekommst die neue Sim umsonst?


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Na ja: Handy weg -> gleich anrufen: "Kappos, mein Handy wurde geklaut, Karte muss gesperrt werden, brauche Ersatzt" -> Donnerstag vergeht... (Freitag, Sonntag, Montag war ja Feiertag), Samstag vergeht, Dienstag war sie da


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Ich hab auch gestern direkt angerufen, die meinten dann halt das sperren kostet 17 euro und wenn ich ne neue Sim haben moechte auch nocham 20?!


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn?


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

PhoneHouse und du?


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Deutsche Telekom.


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Hm, werd ich denen wohl ma vorhalten muesen wie das sein kann ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Deutsche Telekom.



Und da motzen sie immer alle drüber .


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Vielleicht hast du aber auch nen teureren Vertrag und bist laenger bei denen, das die das einfach so machen. Oder die buchen das einfach bei der naechsten REchnung mit ab und haben das einfach net gesagt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Klar, will die Telekom auch nicht verteidigen, aber es motzen halt viele so gerne darüber...Hatten wir ja auch schon mal im Smalltalkbereich (glaube ich)...


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und da motzen sie immer alle drüber .


Die haben auch in der Regel nur einen schei... äh scheinbar guten Service. Was ich da schon an Nerven verbraten habe, wenn ich die von der Firma aus kontaktieren musste. Aber die haben das beste Netz und wenn du in irgendeinem abgelegenen Shop jemanden findest, der das ganze Chaos in menschlich geordnete Artikulationen dir verständlich machen kann und sich dabe auf das wesentliche beschränkt ist es gar nicht so schlimm... Aber versucht bloß nicht über Hotlines glücklich zu werden 

Edit: Ja, hatten wir schon einmal.


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Aber hotlines machen einen fast nirgends gluecklich ^^


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Na ja, entweder machen die Hotlines:
- unglücklich
- sehr unglücklich
- wahnsinnig (Symantec)
- oder eben T-mobil

^^


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

wahnsinnig -> Versatel
Jedes mal wenn man dort anruft weil das i-net net mehr geht, fragen die ob man nen router angeschlossen hat und ob man es schon ohne versucht hat. Ist ja net so das es vorher auch ging.


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Machen die T-Onliner auch, obwohl ich erwähne, dass wir ein IT unternehmen sind


----------



## hammet (15. April 2009)

Morgen 

Telekom ist Mist ! Es gibt nichts schlimmeres! (los los entfachen wir einen Flamewar)


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Machen die T-Onliner auch, obwohl ich erwähne, dass wir ein IT unternehmen sind



Sowas schützt nicht unbedingt vor Dummheit. Hab einen Bekannten der bei der Telekom als Service Techniker arbeitet, das sind die, die zu Leuten fahren und Zeugs einbauen, einrichten, fixen. Ich kenn da ein paar Geschichten . Der ist auch nicht so ganz zufrieden mit der Hotline...aber den E-Mail Support kann ich empfehlen...


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> (los los entfachen wir einen Flamewar)


Verrate mir lieber, warum die extern eingebundenen Jar's beim exportieren eines Projekts nicht mit exportiert werden (Eclipse)  ^^


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Kann ich dir leider net sagen ^^
Aber ich kann dir sagen das nen Screenshot machen von etwas gar net so einfach ist, denn sobald nen anderes Fenster drueber ist, wird davon auch nen Screenshot gemacht. (http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing-java2d-3d-swt-jface/338551-3dview-als-image-speichern.html)

Und der Header will auch net in mein PDF so wie ich das will. 
Magst tauschen?


----------



## hammet (15. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Verrate mir lieber, warum die extern eingebundenen Jar's beim exportieren eines Projekts nicht mit exportiert werden (Eclipse)  ^^



Weil man Jars nicht in Jars packen kann. Beim Export setzt du beim Classpath einfach: "." oder . (weiß nicht mehr genau) und dann llegst du einfach die externen Jars ins selbe Verzeichnis. Oder du wählst im Build-Path die externen Jars aus, oder du benutzt ein Plugin namens Fat-Jar, was eigentlich ziemlich gut ist.


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Genau matze is doch ganz klar das das net geht


----------



## sight011 (15. April 2009)

Ihr talkt hier einfach weiter, während ich in der Schule bin?


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Du gehst einfach in die Schule, wenn ich arbeiten muss?


----------



## MiMi (15. April 2009)

Vermutlich bist du sogar schon wieder zuhause?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Du arbeitest einfach, während ich schuften muss?

Naja, noch ne Stunde oder ne dreiviertle, dann ist das hier auch vorbei...


----------



## Matze (15. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Du arbeitest einfach, während ich schuften muss?


^^ You made my day ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Vielen Dank, immerwieder gerne. Naja, ich bleib jetzt noch ein bißchen, dann geh ich auch nach Hause...und muss dann noch einkaufen ...Dann is der Tag schonwieder rum...


----------



## sight011 (15. April 2009)

Ja bin mittlerweile zu Hause  Aber um 5 Uhr 'ufgestanden


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber um 5 Uhr 'ufgestanden



Horror! Ich tu alles dafür um später aufstehen zu können. Ein Kumpel von mir hat nen Job der geht erst um 11 an...das wäre geil...


----------



## sight011 (15. April 2009)

Hehe jo das wäre es! 


http://www.youtube.com/symphony


checkt mal den sobald ihr könnt! *Pralle-Sache!* mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (15. April 2009)

Was ein Aufwand. Leider sagt mir die Mucke nicht so zu.


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
WOW! Die letzten paar Tage hab ichs nicht vor halb 2 ins Bett geschafft. Und jetzt gestern schon um viertel 1  ... Da fühlt man sich doch gleich viel besser ^^


----------



## Bexx (16. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
> WOW! Die letzten paar Tage hab ichs nicht vor halb 2 ins Bett geschafft. Und jetzt gestern schon um viertel 1  ... Da fühlt man sich doch gleich viel besser ^^



Ich wäre eine wandelnde Leiche, wenn ich das machen würde...
Ich bin immer brav um halb 11 im Bett schnarche, ääääähhhm schlafe wie ein Stein


----------



## hammet (16. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ihrse da.


----------



## MiMi (16. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Horror! Ich tu alles dafür um später aufstehen zu können. Ein Kumpel von mir hat nen Job der geht erst um 11 an...das wäre geil...



Ne ich fang lieber frueh an anstatt bis spaet abends zu arbeiten.



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Schönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne.
> WOW! Die letzten paar Tage hab ichs nicht vor halb 2 ins Bett geschafft. Und jetzt gestern schon um viertel 1  ... Da fühlt man sich doch gleich viel besser ^^





Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Ich wäre eine wandelnde Leiche, wenn ich das machen würde...
> Ich bin immer brav um halb 11 im Bett schnarche, ääääähhhm schlafe wie ein Stein



Japp, ich bin auch schon so gegen 10 im Bett sonst wuerde ich auch den ganzen Tag net klarkommen wenn cih so spaet ins Bett gehen wuerde


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

Normaler wäre bei mir auch eine Zeit so gegen 11. Allerdings hab ich zurzeit Besuch von weiter her. Da zieht man schon mal bischen länger um die Häuser.


----------



## Bexx (16. April 2009)

Klar, dann kann man ja auch mal ne Ausnahme machen 

Also, wenn ich in letzter Zeit nicht so unruhig wäre, würde ich sicher noch wie früher um halb 10 ins Bett gehen, aber diese Zeitumstellung hat meine innere Uhr total durcheinander gebracht...


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

An meinen Zeiten hat sich nichts geändert. Vieleicht liegts ja daran, dass ich die einfach überfeiert habe ^^

Hat von euch schonmal einen Laptop reparieren müssen? Muss mich um den Laptop von ner Bekannten kümmern, aber die Recovery-CD liegt auf einer extra Partition auf dem Laptop. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich das brennen soll.


----------



## Bexx (16. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hat von euch schonmal einen Laptop reparieren müssen? Muss mich um den Laptop von ner Bekannten kümmern, aber die Recovery-CD liegt auf einer extra Partition auf dem Laptop. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich das brennen soll.




Versteh ich net ...


----------



## MiMi (16. April 2009)

Irgendwo gibts bei Windows so nen extra Programm dafuer, musst mal danach googeln wegen Recovery CD erstellen oder so.


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwo gibts bei Windows so nen extra Programm dafuer, musst mal danach googeln wegen Recovery CD erstellen oder so.


Achso. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, wird ausprobiert 



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Versteh ich net ...


Es gibt ja sogenannte Recovery-CD's. Allerdings für diesen Laptop nicht auf einer echten CD/DVD, sondern in digitaler Form. Blöderweise nicht als ISO-Image oder änliches sondern in vielen Ordnern aufgesplittet... und ein jar-File ist glaube ich dabe ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (16. April 2009)

Hallo. Ich bin gestern auch statt wie normal um halb 2 um halb eins ins bett und bin früh tatsächlich aufgewacht bevor mein wecker geklingelt hat. Aber eher aufstehen ist da bei mir nich drin.


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

Also Ex1tus, deine Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist heute ja wirklich unter aller Sau! Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel hieran... ^^


----------



## Bexx (16. April 2009)

Ohhhh mein Gott, ich schrei mich weg... Wie geht das denn?
(Ist das ja echt ehftig atler )


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

Also entweder war es wirklich jemand, dessen Muttersprache nicht deutsch ist oder ich möchte mal das gleiche Zeug nehmen, wie der Ersteller ^^


----------



## MiMi (16. April 2009)

> ps ist nicht meine landessprache!



So siehts wohl aus ^^


----------



## Bexx (16. April 2009)

Aber echt geil....


----------



## Ex1tus (16. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also Ex1tus, deine Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist heute ja wirklich unter aller Sau!



Keine Zeit. Chef meinte schon wieder  (wie jeden 2ten Tag)  das hier nicht vorrangeht und er alle rausschmeißt usw. anscheinend denkt er das wir hier innerhalb von wenigen Minuten die geilsten Designs raushauen können. -.-


----------



## hammet (16. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Achso. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, wird ausprobiert
> 
> 
> Es gibt ja sogenannte Recovery-CD's. Allerdings für diesen Laptop nicht auf einer echten CD/DVD, sondern in digitaler Form. Blöderweise nicht als ISO-Image oder änliches sondern in vielen Ordnern aufgesplittet... und ein jar-File ist glaube ich dabe ^^



Ähm wenn sowas auf einer Partition liegt, ist es meist der Fall, dass du beim Booten einen recovery-Manager aufrufen kannst (nach dem BIOS) und dort dann eben die Partition wählst.


@Ex1tus
Ja mein Design fehlt auch noch! Da haste noch 2 Tage Zeit (weils über mega super duper werden soll).


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ähm wenn sowas auf einer Partition liegt, ist es meist der Fall, dass du beim Booten einen recovery-Manager aufrufen kannst (nach dem BIOS) und dort dann eben die Partition wählst.


Wäre übelst geil, dann könnte ich meine Nerven ja doch behalten 
Nur blöderweise kommt keine Auswahl beim starten.


----------



## MiMi (16. April 2009)

Oh man unser i-net hier is mal extrem lahm. 
Seid froh das ihr was zu tun habt, ich sitz schon wieder am naechsten Dokument fuer die Schule.


----------



## MiMi (16. April 2009)

AAH, naechste Woche Donnerstag soll ich alleine hier sein, weil die 3 die hier sonst noch sind zu ner Besprechung muessen


----------



## Ex1tus (16. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> @Ex1tus
> Ja mein Design fehlt auch noch! Da haste noch 2 Tage Zeit (weils über mega super duper werden soll).



Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Photoshop und Illustrator und den ganzen Müll. Son Dreck. Normalerweise hab ich ne dicke Haut, aber manches geht echt zu weit! (muss nur ein bißchen fluchen, bezieht sich nicht auf dich hammet...)


----------



## hammet (16. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Photoshop und Illustrator und den ganzen Müll. Son Dreck. Normalerweise hab ich ne dicke Haut, aber manches geht echt zu weit! (muss nur ein bißchen fluchen, bezieht sich nicht auf dich hammet...)



Ich hab das jetzt shcon als Beleidigung aufgefasst und werde kein Wort mehr mit dir reden. 

Sagmal wo gibts denn gute PS-Tutorials, weil irgendeine Seite muss mal fertig werden


----------



## Ex1tus (16. April 2009)

Du kannst doch das was ich jetzt hab, schonmal als "PrePage" nehmen, die Einteilung passt ja jetzt meines Wissens nach. Dann kannst du das schonmal coden und später dann nur das fertige Design einfügen.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2009)

Naja aber meine Member wollen ned mehr warten irgendwie, deswegen muss das jetzt mal fertig gemacht werden.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. April 2009)

Hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen? Wenn die Einteilung so passt, dann kannst du doch schonmal das coden anfangen. Dann habt ihr schon was, was jetzt nicht unbedingt blöd ausschaut, dann könnt ihr das soweit nutzen. Du musst halt dann später wenn das Design endgültig ist, nochmal die Designschnippsel einfügen, aber jetzt (heute Abend schick ich dir den jetzigen Status) habt ihr dann ja endlich was ihr wollt.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2009)

Ich dachte das war nur der Rohentwurf? Weil die Farbzusammenstellung trifft jetzt nicht zu 100% meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. April 2009)

-.-

Nochmal, liest du meine Beiträge? 

Die *Aufteilung* dürfte ja stimmen oder? Die *Farben* und *Muster* usw. kann ich ja ohne Probleme noch *ändern*. Du musst dann wenn ich die Seite fertig hätte _nur die neuen Layoutschnippsel einfügen_... Solange könnt ihr euch ja auf der noch nicht fertig designten Seite tummeln und euch an Clanforen (die nie wirklich genutzt werden) und vielleicht der Shoutbox (die für Quatsch genutzt wird) und der Squadansicht und solchen Sachen erfreuen. Und einige Zeit später erstrahlt die Seite dann in neuem Glanz und ihr könnt einfach weitermachen.


----------



## hammet (16. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> -.-
> 
> Nochmal, liest du meine Beiträge?
> 
> Die *Aufteilung* dürfte ja stimmen oder? Die *Farben* und *Muster* usw. kann ich ja ohne Probleme noch *ändern*. Du musst dann wenn ich die Seite fertig hätte _nur die neuen Layoutschnippsel einfügen_... Solange könnt ihr euch ja auf der noch nicht fertig designten Seite tummeln und euch an Clanforen (die nie wirklich genutzt werden) und vielleicht der Shoutbox (die für Quatsch genutzt wird) und der Squadansicht und solchen Sachen erfreuen. Und einige Zeit später erstrahlt die Seite dann in neuem Glanz und ihr könnt einfach weitermachen.



Ja ich lese sie.Und die Programmierung dauert wahrscheinlich nicht lange und wenn ich sowieso was vorgefertigtes nehmen soll, brauch ich den Programmieraufwand auch jetzt noch nicht betreiben.


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

Darf ich mich mal einmischen?
@hammet
Weißt du wo ein gutes Beispiel steht, wie ich mit JSP und dem Tomcat-PlugIn von dir was anfangen kann? Ist bischen dringend


----------



## hammet (16. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Darf ich mich mal einmischen?
> @hammet
> Weißt du wo ein gutes Beispiel steht, wie ich mit JSP und dem Tomcat-PlugIn von dir was anfangen kann? Ist bischen dringend



http://www.jsp-develop.de/
Das hat mir zu JSP geholfen, aber was meinst du genau? Weil JSP hat ja mit dem Plugin nix zu tun?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich lese sie.


Dann antworte doch bitte gleich drauf, statt es zu ignorieren...


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und die Programmierung dauert wahrscheinlich nicht lange und wenn ich sowieso was vorgefertigtes nehmen soll, brauch ich den Programmieraufwand auch jetzt noch nicht betreiben.


Du sollst doch nichts vorgefertigtes nehmen... Du nimmst den Stand, den ich im Moment für dich habe. Die Kästen bleiben da ja im Prinzip gleich, codest die, stellst sie online und wenn ich die Site fertig gepixelt habe, ersetzt du das Roh-Design durch das FinalDesign. Den Code musst du da ja nicht wirklich ändern. Und dann habt ihr schonmal ne Site solange wie ich noch brauch, weil ich hab im Moment echt eine Sche**laune und keinen Bock auf PS.


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> aber was meinst du genau? Weil JSP hat ja mit dem Plugin nix zu tun?


Na ja, ich erstelle ein Tomcat-Projekt... und weiter? Wo kommt der Java Code hin? Wohin die main? JSP soll ja nur die Oberfläche sein...


----------



## hammet (16. April 2009)

ICh hab die Ordnerstruktur nicht geau im Kopf, hab schon länger nichts damit gemacht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kommen die JSPs in das Webcontent verzeichnis und die Class-Files in den classes-Ordner.


----------



## Matze (16. April 2009)

Oh man, ich krieg den Tomcatmist nicht mal zum laufen und bis morgen muss das gehn. Und ich hab jetzt schon ne Stunde über -.-


----------



## sight011 (16. April 2009)

> ICh hab die Ordnerstruktur nicht geau im Kopf, hab schon länger nichts damit gemacht. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kommen die JSPs in das Webcontent verzeichnis und die Class-Files in den classes-Ordner.




 hier gehören nur langeweile Themn rein  -Moin 

...Ein schöner Tag *sing*...


----------



## Bexx (17. April 2009)

Guten Morgen 

na, ist schon jmd fit von euch


----------



## Ex1tus (17. April 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen


Morgen.


Bexx hat gesagt.:


> na, ist schon jmd fit von euch


Ich nicht, nein. Sehr selten.


----------



## hammet (17. April 2009)

Morgen 

Joa ich bin schon fit  Bin eigentlich immer fit wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit gehe


----------



## Bexx (17. April 2009)

Jo, ich auch... Aber irgendwie treibt mich heute morgen ein Kollege zur Weißglut...
Ständiges Hinterfragen, alles besser formulieren wissen wollen, klugen.... Das ganze Programm! Ich bin fast am kochen...


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

Guten morgen. Endlich Freitag.


----------



## Bexx (17. April 2009)

Morgen 

Die Freude über den Freitag teile ich mit dir...


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

Nur das ich gesagt hab das ich heute mit essen geh grmbl. Aber besser als bi sum 5 alleine hier sitzen.


----------



## Ex1tus (17. April 2009)

Wenn heute noch nicht Freitag gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir für Freitag Urlaub genommen. Immerhin hab ich noch 23 von 20 Tagen .


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

Noch Resturlaub vom letzten Jahr?

Naja ich hab gar kein Urlaub ^^


----------



## Bexx (17. April 2009)

Warum heisst der Freitag eigentlich Freitag, wenn er eh nie frei ist 
Frech!


----------



## sight011 (17. April 2009)

Mohooin! Na alles fit bwei euch?  Gute Stimmung hier?


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

Tja gute Frage. 
Genau wie "Warum enden alle Wochentage auf >Tag< nur der Mittwoch net?"


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mohooin! Na alles fit bwei euch?  Gute Stimmung hier?



Fit naja, immer noch Erkaeltet. 
Stimmung, relativ still ^^


----------



## Bexx (17. April 2009)

hmmm.... im Englischen enden alle auf Day... Ist wahrscheinlich nur sprachspezifisch so...


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

Im Niederlaendischen auch alle auf dag. Tzz die deutschen wieder ^^


----------



## Bexx (17. April 2009)

Ja, oder? Immer die extra Wurst spielen müssen


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

Vielleicht kann uns ja noch jemand was ueber die franzmaenner sagen ^^


----------



## Bexx (17. April 2009)

Was sind denn Franzmänner?


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

Na diese komischen Leute die bei keinem Spiel irgendwas koennen und die auch net wirklich gewillt sind ne andere Sprache zu sprechen/ lernen, ich glaub einige nennen sie auch "franzosen" ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. April 2009)

Ich kann nur was über die Ostler sagen. Die haben auch noch den Sonnabend.


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

die Franzmänner springen auch mal wieder von der Norm ab!
Da enden alle Wochentage auf di bis auf der Sonntag! Der endet mit che


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

Also haben wir jetzt schon 2 die auf "tag" enden und 2 die aus der Reihe springen. Noch jemand der ne andere Sprache kennt? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. April 2009)

Dorschty hat gesagt.:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> die Franzmänner springen auch mal wieder von der Norm ab!
> Da enden alle Wochentage auf di bis auf der Sonntag! Der endet mit che



Hat das di halt am Anfang. Aber was heißt "di" überhaupt? Das heißt doch garnicht Tag, oder?


----------



## Dorschty (17. April 2009)

Hmm....gute Frage! Tag heißt jour. Wofür das di steht hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung! 
Die Wochentage bei den Franzmännern sind halt. 
Montag - lundi 
Dienstag - mardi 
Mittwoch - mercredi 
Donnerstag - jeudi 
Freitag - vendredi 
Samstag - samedi 
Sonntag - dimanche


----------



## hammet (17. April 2009)

Nur weil im Deutschen die Wochentage aus einer Wortanrehung und einem Nomen bestehen, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass das so in jeder Sprache sein muss 

Montag - getsuyoubi
Dienstag - kayoubi
Mittwoch - suiyoubi
Donnerstag - mokuyoubi
Freitag - kinyoubi
Samstag - doyoubi
Sonntag - nichiyoubi


----------



## MiMi (17. April 2009)

LOL genial ^^


----------



## hammet (17. April 2009)

Was is denn los hier? Keiner mehr da?
Naja wenn das so ist, sag ich shconmal schönen Feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (20. April 2009)

Guten Morgen. 

Ich bin erstaunlich "fit" für meine Verhältnisse obwohl ich von gestern auf heute nicht viel geschlafen habe...


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Guten morgen (liebe sorgen seid ihr auch schon alle da)


----------



## Ex1tus (20. April 2009)

Ich bin hier, ja. 

Aber sonst anscheinend nicht viele.


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Hm. Na dann ^^

Wie war dein Wochenende?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. April 2009)

Bißchen lustlos. Freitag war ich weg, aber alle 3 Kumpels mit denen ich eigentlich weg war, mussten am nächsten Tag arbeiten. Ich hab dann zwar noch ein paar andere getroffen, die noch woanders hinwollten, aber ich war noch von der Woche angepisst und nicht wirklich gut drauf. Und so war ich um 1 im Bett.

Samstag hab ich Fußball geguckt. Mein jetziger Verein gegen meinen alten . Ich spiel da leider bloß Reserve, weil ich nie aufs Training kann. Danach hab ich mit mein Vater in der Sonne gechillt. Als es dunkel wurde noch ein paar PES Matches mit ihm gezoggt und dann noch 2 Filme.

Und was hast du so getrieben?


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Crank 2 geschaut, der war ma richtig Krank ^^
Und sonst viel gezoggt ^^Aber war wie immer viel zu schnell vorbei. Und mich kotzt die neue Woche wiedermal an.


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Sind hier alle noch im Wochenende oder was isn hier los?

Mal ne Frage, stoert es euch net, jeden Tag zur Arbeit zu gehen und immer das selbe zu machen? Jedes mal zu wissen wieder bis 5 (oder so) zu arbeiten?


----------



## Bexx (20. April 2009)

Hi alle zusammen... Bin gerade erst aus der BS gekommen...

@MiMi Nee, mich eigentlich nicht so sehr, weil ich mag ja eigentlich was ich mache...
Nur wenn draussen so schönes Wetter ist, bin ich schon manchmal traurig, dass ich den ganzen Tag im heißen Büro sitzen muss


----------



## Ex1tus (20. April 2009)

Manchmal schon. Aber oft machts einfach Spaß und man guckt auf die Uhr und wundert sich wo die 2 Stunden gerade hin sind.


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

BS = Berufsschule? Dann bist du ja schon zuhause, oder musst du danach noch arbeiten?

Naja, ich programmier ja auch gerne. In der FH wars auch cool. Aber jetzt isses irgendwie anders. Da inner FH auch immer noch andere Faecher zwischendruch kommen und man auch ma was anderes macht auch wenns langweilige Faecher sind, bringen sie doch Abwechslung rein.


----------



## Ex1tus (20. April 2009)

"Schule" und Betrieb sind halt 2 Paar Stiefel. Wobei ich in der Schule oft kurz vorm einschlafen bin, weil es so langweilig ist. Wer will denn bitte in der 7. Stunde wissen wie eine Tiefdruckmaschine aufgebaut ist?


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Ja sind es. Aber ich will wissen ob ich unnormal bin das ich damit net klar komme ^^
Wo wir inner FH unser Spiel gemacht haben im 6. Semester hatten wir zwar auch keinen Unterricht aber es hat mich nie so gegrault morgens aufzustehen und hinzugehen wie beim Arbeiten. Vielleicht stoert mich auch einfach dieses Zwanghafte bis unbedingt um 17 urh dableiben oder so. GRMBL


----------



## Ex1tus (20. April 2009)

Kann sein. Bei mir ist es aber nicht zwanghaft 17 Uhr. Sondern meistens noch ein paar Minuten mehr . Das ich wirklich mal pünktlich rauskomme ist selten. 

Am Anfang ist es immer schwieriger. Man darf sich einfach auch keinen so krassen 17 Uhr Stress machen, denn je öfter man auf die Uhr guckt, mit dem Gedanken: Wann isn endlich aus? Umso länger dauert der Tag.


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Lol ja ich weiss, aber ich kanns net abstellen wenn ich net wirklich viel zu tun hab. So wie letzte Woche wo ich das mit dem PDF gemacht hab, da ging die Zeit richtig schnell rum. Aber momentan isses mehr so hier bissel was rumschreiben in dem einen Dokument, dann an dem anderen bissel was rumschreiben. Und so geht die Zeit absolut net rum. Problem ist ja auch, das ich schon abends denke das ich morgens kein Bock hab hinzugehen wieder den ganzen Tag hier sitzen. BUAEH


----------



## Ex1tus (20. April 2009)

Schlecht. Ich hab ja die tolle Fähigkeit Sachen verdrängen zu können. Ist bei sowas natürlich praktisch. Wenn ich aber etwas machen sollte/muss das mir keinen Spaß macht, kann es sein, das das auch verdrängt wird. Wenn man nix spannendes zu tun hat, ist das natürlich immer schlecht. Ich muss zur Zeit auch viele Bilder raussuchen & sortieren. Ist auch nicht gerade eine tolle Beschäftigung.


----------



## Bexx (20. April 2009)

@MiMi Ja BS = Berufsschule...
Muss immer nach der Schule noch in den Betrieb. Das ist zwar ein bisschen blöd, weil ich dann kaum noch Zeit habe für die Schule etwas zu lernen, aber naja, kann man halt nix machen...


Ich glaube in der 7. Stunde will niemand mehr was über den Aufbau von egal weclchen Maschinen wissen ... lol
Aber trotzdem muss man durch. Ich stimme MiMi zu, die Schule ist wirklich eine angenehme Abwechslung, weil man auch immer mal wieder neue Leute sieht und auch mal seinen Kopf mit was anderem beschäftigt.


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab ne Phobie gegen Arbeiten oder so ^^ ich denk immer direkt das ich mein ganzes Leben dann das gleiche machen werde, wobei der Gedanke schon total oede is. 
Am besten zureuck in den Kindergarten, da wars noch schoen


----------



## Bexx (20. April 2009)

Ja, aber das wäre auch irgendwie blöd... Ich mag schon irgendwie noch Verantwortung für irgendwas zu haben. Ich glaube das mit dem arbeiten hängt davon ab wo man hingeht... Es gibt ein Büro bei uns, da gehts immer ab... Voll lustig und jeder ist irgenwie städig dort, weil es dort oben einfach wirklich richtig viel Spaß macht bei denen zu hocken und mit denen etwas zu arbeiten...


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Hm, aber sowas muss man erstma finden ^^
Und Verantwortung mag ich net so. Das Programm was ich jetzt dieses halbe Jahr hier schreibe, soll spaeter auch wirklich bei Kunden genutzt werden und selbst das macht mich schon total fertig.


----------



## Bexx (20. April 2009)

Da hast du auch wieder Recht.
Wenn man sich irgendwo vorstellt kann man ja nicht riechen, ob die Sinn für Humor haben 

Ich verabschiede mich mal für heute, muss nachhause-mein Bett ruft.
Bis morgen


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2009)

Die haben schon ihren spass hier, aber ich teil deren Humor net wirklich. Ich mag keine 7 Zwerge oder zb englische comedy, wo ich den Sinn net verstehe ^^ 

Oki ich bin gott sei dank auch in 20 min weg hier. Schoenen Feierabend.


----------



## Matze (20. April 2009)

Abend.
Hab zurzeit Berufsschule, also nicht wundern, wenn ich nicht da bin 

@Ex
DJ Dinamit war am Samstag in Bamberg, hast was verpasst


----------



## sight011 (20. April 2009)

Matze Atze


----------



## Matze (20. April 2009)

Adri Party ^^


----------



## sight011 (20. April 2009)

Oha ich kann es heute als erster auf Seite 900 schaffen


----------



## Matze (20. April 2009)

Oh wow! Ich wusste es, du bist so ein Draufgänger!


----------



## sight011 (20. April 2009)

Harr ... ich dahcte eher du würdest schreiben --> "Nicht wenn iches verhindern kann!"


----------



## Matze (20. April 2009)

Nö, das schreibe ich nicht... nicht wenn ich es verhindern kann. ;-]
Du könntest einfach die Postzahl pro Seite herunter setzten, dann schaffst du es garantiert noch schneller


----------



## sight011 (20. April 2009)

Man kanndie Postzahl herunter setzen? 

ALter wie geil habe egrade ne Folge hiervon gefunden! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDUwrO2Inrk&feature=related


----------



## Matze (20. April 2009)

Hehe, immer wieder schön. Hab aber leider keine Zeit für sowas


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2009)

Morgen, morgen. 
Guten Tach, hallo.


----------



## Maik (21. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Man kanndie Postzahl herunter setzen?


Aber sicher kann man das 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions -> _Anzeige von Themen_ -> _Anzahl Beiträge, die pro Seite angezeigt werden sollen_

mfg Maik


----------



## MiMi (21. April 2009)

Na dann Guten morgen allerseits


----------



## hammet (21. April 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2009)

Boah, ich brauch echt mal ein bißchen Urlaub... Ich glaub ich nehm mir demnächst mal ein bißchen.


----------



## LadyEnemy (21. April 2009)

Hey... könnte mir jemand von euch vielleicht mit Automate helfen ? bin im ersten Lehrjahr und ich hab noch gar keine Erfahrungen damit.. :-(
Im Internet gibt es auch nichts gescheites, was mir jetzt großartig weiter hilft ...
Ich soll auf nem Batchserver nach einer Datei in einem Verzeichnis suchen ...klingt einfach  aber für mich is es nich leicht und ich bin voll am verzweifeln .....
würde mich freuen wenn sich damit jemand auskennt der mir da ein bisschen helfen könnte ...


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2009)

Hi,

warum machst du nicht einen Thread auf? Das hier werden weniger Leute lesen als wenn du im richtigen Subforum einen ordentlichen Thread aufmachst. Und die Leute wissen dann auch noch was du willst, im Gegensatz zu mir.


----------



## MiMi (21. April 2009)

Hm, sorry keine Ahnung. Vielleicht solltest du deine Kollegen fragen ^^ Oder mach nen neuen Thread auf


----------



## LadyEnemy (21. April 2009)

und wie macht man genau einen Thread auf ? sorry wenn ich doof frag aber ich kenn mich hier nich so aus


----------



## MiMi (21. April 2009)

Du musst erst in das richtige Forum wechseln (keine Ahnung wo deins zugehoert), und dort steht dann oben links neues Thema.


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2009)

Du kennst dich nicht so sehr mit Foren aus oder...?

Geh auf das gewünschte Unterforum (z. B. Programming -> Coders Talk) und dann klicke auf "Neues Thema"...

@mimi: Wir posten gern gleichzeitig...


----------



## LadyEnemy (21. April 2009)

ne ganz ehrlich ... mit foren hab ich sonst nix am hut .. =) 
aber danke .. ich werds versuchen ...


----------



## MiMi (21. April 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Du kennst dich nicht so sehr mit Foren aus oder...?
> 
> Geh auf das gewünschte Unterforum (z. B. Programming -> Coders Talk) und dann klicke auf "Neues Thema"...
> 
> @mimi: Wir posten gern gleichzeitig...



Lol ja sieht so aus 



LadyEnemy hat gesagt.:


> ne ganz ehrlich ... mit foren hab ich sonst nix am hut .. =)
> aber danke .. ich werds versuchen ...


Naja dann viel Glueck. Und denk bitte an die Netiquette hier. Vorallem auf die Gross- und Kleinschreibung, darauf wird hier sehr geachtet


----------



## MiMi (21. April 2009)

Ach guck ma an, die gute hat sogar nen Foto ^^ Und nen Thread hat se sogar auch schonmal erstellen


----------



## sight011 (21. April 2009)

Basics 

Hey Lady, Willkommen bei tutorials.de, wir freuen uns immer über Zuwachs, in der Regel solltest du e-mails bekommen, wenn jemand in einen Thread gepostet hat, in dem du etwas geschrieben hast, die e-mails findet man auch leichter als irgendwelche Dinge auf Servern! 

Wenn sonst noch etwas unklar ist, sage ich ja immer nur bei Fragen fragen!  im Prinzip ist es kinderleicht sich hier im Forum zurecht zu finden, aber wir stehen imemr gerne mit Rat zur Seite.

Du kannst auch noch ein Avatar Bild in dein Profil einbinden, das bei jedem Post auf der linken Seite eingefügt wird(bei mir das P.h. das in Flammen steht, mit schwarzem Hintergrund), außerdem wird dir hier von sehr erfahrenen Leuten in jeder Form geholfen und eigentlich sind auch alle super nett!  mfg A.


hey Ex und Mimi - hab ich was vergessen


----------



## Ex1tus (21. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> hey Ex und Mimi - hab ich was vergessen



Ja, in anderen Foren lauert der Teufel.


----------



## sight011 (21. April 2009)

Stimmt,aber jetzt habenwir alles


----------



## LadyEnemy (21. April 2009)

Ja vielen Dank.. ihr seit ja ganz nett hier =) freut mich ...


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2009)

Guten Morgen, alle zusammen.


----------



## LadyEnemy (22. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ... 
Na alles klar .. ? Bin leider immer noch nich weiter mit meinem Automate Job 
Irgendwie hat noch keiner auf meinen Thread geantwortet, leider


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Guten morgen Leute.
Endlich mitte der Woche.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2009)

LadyEnemy hat gesagt.:


> Bin leider immer noch nich weiter mit meinem Automate Job
> Irgendwie hat noch keiner auf meinen Thread geantwortet, leider



Vielleicht kennt sich keiner damit aus. Ich weiß ja nicht wie das ist, aber du sagstest ja, das dich schon die Bedienung erschlägt. Als ich das erste Mal Photoshop aufgemacht habe, hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Aber dann macht man ein paar Tutorials und hat dann das "Grundprinzip" drin, auch wenn man noch nicht alles kennt, findet man sich doch zurecht. Gibt es dafür keine Einsteigertutorials?


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Is natuerlich bloed wenn man im inet nix findet. Ich kenn das. Wie waers wenn du nochma fragst? Evtl sagen sie dir ja wonach man suchen muss um was zu finden ^^


----------



## Maik (22. April 2009)

Ein bisschen was geht immer 

AutoMate 6 - Tutorials
AutoMate 6 - Sample Tasks
AutoMate 6 - Knowledgebase
lg Maik


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2009)

So, ich geh heute um 12 nach hause, wer gestern im Chat war, weiß warum  (nochmal danke an dich, sight und auch an smileyml). Einkaufen, essen, schlafen. Wird wahrscheinlich in dieser Reihenfolge ablaufen.


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Ich moecht auch einfach so entscheiden das ich heut ma um 12 nach Hause geh *grr*

Schoenen Feierabend auch wenn du schon weg bist ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (22. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich moecht auch einfach so entscheiden das ich heut ma um 12 nach Hause geh *grr*
> 
> Schoenen Feierabend auch wenn du schon weg bist ^^



Naja...das hab ich mir irgendwie verdient. Ich hab gestern lang gearbeitet...seeeeehr lang. BTW bin im Moment beim essen angekommen .


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Was heisst denn lang?

Ich kann immer nur hier bleiben bis die hier gehen, da ich ja keinen Schluessel hab, das ist im Allgemeinen net schlimm, aber gestern war ich so mittem im programmieren war richtig bloed mittendrin aufzuhoeren.

edit: Achja guten Hunger ^^


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

Huhu =)

Na seid ihr noch alle am leben? 
Bin so fertig, ich würde am liebsten meinen Bildschirm auffressen....
Wurde zur Python-Programmierung "reassigned" und kriege gleich die Krise.
Man kann den Wahnsinn schon fast in meinen Augen sehen, sehe aus wie der klassische Amokläufer : Zerraufte Haare, verschwitztes Gesicht, der wahnsinnige Blick und nervöses, leicht psychotisches Lachen auf die Frage wie weit ich bin :suspekt:

Ich bin soooo froh wenn dieser Tag rum ist...
Hab morgen Gott sei Dank Geburtstag, so dass ich mir für Freitag dann frei nehmen konnte und in Kurzurlaub fliegen kann ;-]


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Wo gehts denn hin?

Naja ich muss auch was komisches machen wo ich noch kein Plan hab wie :-(
Dabei war ich heut frueh so schoen mit was anderem beschaeftigt. Aber das ist jetzt erstma wichtiger. *Grmbl*


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

Nach Birmingham gehts... Die grösste Studentenstadt Englands 
Werd den ganzen Frust dort wegfeiern *hehe

Mit was beschäftigst du dich denn zur Zeit?


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Muss das GUI von dem Programm was ich schreibe veraendern. Jedoch muss alles so dynamisch sein, das Kunden spaeter das so anpassen koennen wie die das haben wollen. Kunden sind ganz schoen stressig ^^ (auch wenn ich noch nie was mit denen direkt zu tun hatte)


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Kunden sind ganz schoen stressig ^^ (auch wenn ich noch nie was mit denen direkt zu tun hatte)



Es reicht schon deren Ansprüche zu kennen um sie stressig zu finden.
Muss auch ein GUI erstellen für mein Programm dass ich gerade am schreiben bin und ich hab noch überhaupt keine Ahnung wie es funktioniert.
Das wird eine echte Herausforderung 
In welcher Sprache programmierst du denn hauptsächlich?


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Hier jetzt in Java. 
Inner FH hatten wir auch schon c++ damit hatten wir dann auch mit OpenGL programmiert.


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

Super...
Hatte mich eigentlich auch schon angefangen in die Grundlagen von Java einzuarbeiten, aber dann kam ja die Python Aufgabe...

Muss in den nächsten 3-4Monaten firmenintern hilfreiche Software in Python erstellen, was ich auf der einen Seite zwar echt cool ist, weil es später auch wirklich effektiv in Gebrauch sein wird, aber auf der anderen Seite ist es auch anstrengend so ins kalte Wasser geworfen zu werfen...


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Mit Phyton hab ich noch gar nix gemacht
Lol ja das mit dem kalten wasser kommt mir bekannt vor. Die haben hier schon nen riesen Programm auf die Beine gestellt und ich soll "ma eben" was dran veraendern/ anpassen und hinzufuegen.


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> "ma eben" was dran veraendern/ anpassen und hinzufuegen.




Jepp, diese Art und Weise eine Aufgabe zu bekommen kenne ich 

Python ist halt irgendwie ganz anders, kann man garnicht mit c oder java vergleichen...
Da spielt die Einrückung eine super wichtige Rolle, weil eine Befehlszeile nicht mit einem ; abgeschlossen wird, es gibt keine Datentypen mehr-macht er alles automatisch und natürlich der wichtigste Punkt: Alles ist ein Objekt!

Hab als erstes C gelernt und dann Python zu lernen ist echt bittere Kost :-(


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Hoert sich echt schlimm an. 

Hm, momentan soll ich ne neue Datenbank nutzen, jedoch t das net und die erklaeren dann imemr so schnell und ich hab doch keine Ahnung davon :s grr


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

Verstehst du eigentlich gut hollländisch?

Datenbanken.... wow...das ist ein echter Grusel den ich noch habe...
Musst du die warten oder erstellen?


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Joa verstehen und  reden klappt ganz gut ^^ Hatten am Anfagn auch nen Sprachkurs dafuer. Nur seitdem ich hier in Holland bin, ist mein englisch fuern ar****. 

Na gott sei dank hat er mir das jetzt eben schnell eingerichtet. Ich muss die nutzen fuer mein Programm. In der Datenbank stehen naemlich alle Daten die ich auslesen muss. BAH

Ganz super das ich jetzt mit was neuem Anfangen muss wo ich keine Ahnung von hab, bzw man net danach googeln kann weils von denen geschrieben is, und die ab jetzt und morgen den ganzen Tag weg sind. 
Ich bekomm den Schluessel von hier in die Hand gedrueckt, was ich auch absolut net mag, und das wars..


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

Das ist ja schon n bisschen krass, so nach dem Motto: 
auch wenn das Gebäude brennt- ruf nicht an solange die Grundmauern noch stehen


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

*hihi* 
Macht mich voll nervoes den Schluessel zu haben, ist auch der fuer die Alarmanlage dran. Nacher verlier ich den oder jemand bricht ein udn ich bin schuld oder so. *arg*

Erinner mich net ans Telefon da muss ich morgen auch rangehen ^^


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

Aber irgendwie bist du ja dann auch der "big Boss" solange die nicht da sind 
Kannst die Füße auf den Tisch legen, bequem sein, lange Mittagspause usw. ;-] hihi


----------



## Bexx (22. April 2009)

So, ich hab's geschafft für heute....
Wünsche dir einen schönen Feierabend und "toi,toi,toi" mit der Datenbank.


----------



## MiMi (22. April 2009)

Wengistens erwartet dann keiner das ich mich unterhalte oder irgendwas sage ^^ 

Naja ich werd mein Zeug hier ma noch bissel weitermachen und sehen das ich dann hier wegkomme ^^
Schoenen Feierabend bis morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (23. April 2009)

Guten Morgen.



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Was heisst denn lang?



Das heißt, wenn ich noch ein bißchen länger gemacht hätte, hätte die Arbeitszeit für 2 Tage augereicht .


----------



## Bexx (23. April 2009)

morgen 

heute mach ich mal den notorischen Partygängern hier aus dem Thread mal 
Konkurrenz...
Hab es geschafft bis um 3h zu feiern und bin tatsächlich um 6h wieder aufgestanden und zur Arbeit gegangen 
Nur programmieren kann ich jetzt nicht mehr...:-(


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Guten morgen an alle es ist Donnerstag, das heisst schon mehr als die Haelfte rum 



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> morgen
> 
> heute mach ich mal den notorischen Partygängern hier aus dem Thread mal
> Konkurrenz...
> ...



HAPPY BIRTHDAAAAYY



Also die erste Huerde mit dem Alarmsystem heir und dem Schluessel hab ich geschafft. Jetzt noch die ganzen Telefongespraeche abfangen..


----------



## Bexx (23. April 2009)

Danke 

Aber mein Geburtstag ist mir schon fast egal, denke nur noch an morgen....Birmingham I'm coming ..............

Na, wie hat deine Datenbanksache geklappt?

\EDIT

uuuups, hab ganz unten nicht direkt gelesen. Bist du jetzt echt ganz allein dort?


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Ne is noch jemand da, der ab un zu hier arbeitet. Aber der hat mit meinem Project und so nix zu tun, d.h. den fraegn kann ich auch net. 
Mit der Dankenbank t jetzt alles. Hab jetzt nur nen komischen Fehler den ich wiedermal net finde naja ma sehen. 

Also mit 3 stunden schlaf waer ich jetzt wohl kaum in der lage ueberhaupt irgendwas zu machen ^^


----------



## Bexx (23. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Also mit 3 stunden schlaf waer ich jetzt wohl kaum in der lage ueberhaupt irgendwas zu machen ^^




Neither am I  Bin ganz nervös und kann mich überhaupt net konzentrieren.
Bin froh, wenn die Zeit ein bisschen schneller rumgeht.


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Glaub ich dir. Aber hast ja nur noch heute ^^
Aber dafuer hab ich naechte Woche nur 3 Tage  Donnerstag is hier Feiertag und freitags haben wir dann auch frei. 

Ach hab gerade mein erstes Telefongespraech hinter mir gebracht. Und ich war so verwirrt das der gefragt hat ob der  meinen Chef per Handy erreichen kann, das ich mir den Namen net aufgeschrieben hab und ich nur die Firma weiss.




Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen.
> Das heißt, wenn ich noch ein bißchen länger gemacht hätte, hätte die Arbeitszeit für 2 Tage augereicht .



DAS ist wirklich LANGE


----------



## Bexx (23. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und ich war so verwirrt das der gefragt hat ob der  meinen Chef per Handy erreichen kann, das ich mir den Namen net aufgeschrieben hab und ich nur die Firma weiss.



Echt jetzt  ? Wie meinst du das genau, hat er nach der Nummer von deinem Chef gefragt weil du so verwirrt warst oder warste nur verwirrt und hast vergessen den Namen aufzuschreiben


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Ne ich war so verwirrt weil er gefragt hat ob er den Chef per Handy erreichen kann, und hab deshalb ganz den Namen vergessen aufzuschreiben.


----------



## Bexx (23. April 2009)

Achso, ok 
Anders rum wäre auch ein bisschen krass gewesen *lol
Aber find ich cool, dass die dir so vertrauen, dass du alleine bleiben darfst.

Edit:

Ich darf nämlich nicht mehr im Gebäude bleiben bei uns wenn keiner mehr da ist...
Sicherheitsprotokoll etc.


----------



## hammet (23. April 2009)

Guten Morgen sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.


----------



## Bexx (23. April 2009)

Morgen ebenso


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Guten morgen ^^


Naja denen blieb net viel anderes uebrig als mir zu vertrauen. SOnst haett ich ja zuhause bleiben muessen ^^


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.



PSSTTT
Bexx hat birthday  , aber nich sagen das ich dir das erzaehlt hab ^^


----------



## hammet (23. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> PSSTTT
> Bexx hat birthday  , aber nich sagen das ich dir das erzaehlt hab ^^



Ok dann gratulier ich ihm ned, damit er auch  garned auf die Idee kommt


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ok dann gratulier ich ihm ned, damit er auch  garned auf die Idee kommt



Dann sag ich dir auch net das es eine Sie ist


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Ohwei wieder alle verstummt und nur die MiMi sitzt dumm rum ^^


----------



## Dorschty (23. April 2009)

nicht nur du^^


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Und warum sitzt du dumm rum? ^^


----------



## Dorschty (23. April 2009)

weil ich mit meinen aufgaben fertig bin und mein Chef, der mir neue Sachen gibt, schon den ganzen Tag in Meetings sitzt und mir somit nix neues geben kann! Aber ich glaub ich geh gleich einfach heim^^


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Hm ich kann net einfach so nach Hause. 
Hab auch das fertig was abgesprochen war und nun weiss ich net weiter. Aber da keiner da ist weiss ich net was ich noch dran veraendern soll.


----------



## Dorschty (23. April 2009)

Das ist finde ich immer das schlimmste am arbeiten....wenn man nichts mehr zu tun hat und quasi nur noch seine Zeit absitzen muss^^
Bei uns hier ist Gleitzeit, dh ich kann eigentlich kommen und gehen wann ich will, solange ich meine Stunden im Monat oder so einhalte! Is ne super Regelung, hehe


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Ich kenn bei Gleitzeiten aber auch oft das man nen spaetestens (wann man kommen darf) und nen fruehestens (wann man gehen darf) hat

Hm, haben wir aber leider net. Muss auch immer irgendwer per Telefon zu erreichen sein. Wohl deshalb.


----------



## Dorschty (23. April 2009)

Ja, wir haben auch so Kernarbeitszeiten, bei denen man eigentlich immer da sein sollte, aber das wird nicht soo eng gesehen! 

Aber naja, ich fahr jetzt nach Hause. Wünsch dir dennoch nen halbwegs schönen Restarbeitstag und nachher natürlich einen wunderschönen Feierabend^^

Ciao


----------



## MiMi (23. April 2009)

Genau geeeeht ruhig alle weeeeeg.. GR
Schoenen Feierabend.


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Guten morgen Leute. Ist ueberhaupt jemand heut da?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Morgen. Ja, ich.


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Na gott sei dank


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Brauchst dich doch nicht bei mir bedanken....:suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

*hihi* Der Tag hat eben erst angefangen und ich bin jetzt schon total genervt. Telefon hat schon 2 ma geklingelt und wenn man mitten im programmieren ist, da rausgerissen wird und dann zurueckkommt, dauerts erst bis man wieder weiss wo man eigentlich gerade war. 
Doooooofes Telefon!
Aber gott sei dank ist ja Freitag und gott sei dank bald Wochenende  Schon was geplant?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Das mit dem Telefon kenn ich . Fürs Wochenende ist noch nix geplant, ich lass das mal auf mich zukommen....


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Oh man, gestern war ich so froh, da hats nur 1 mal richtig geklingelt und 2 ma noch von Kollegen. Heut schon das 2. Telefonnat von nem Kunden. ARG 
Ich weiss wohl das ich spaeter auf sowas kein Bock hab und nix mit Kundensupport zu tun haben will ^^
Wie kann man sowas freiwillig machen wollen


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, gestern war ich so froh, da hats nur 1 mal richtig geklingelt und 2 ma noch von Kollegen. Heut schon das 2. Telefonnat von nem Kunden. ARG
> Ich weiss wohl das ich spaeter auf sowas kein Bock hab und nix mit Kundensupport zu tun haben will ^^
> Wie kann man sowas freiwillig machen wollen



Ich hab mal als Ferienjob für Baur in einem CallCenter gearbeitet . Das ist erst das wirkliche Grauen...:suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Da wird man bestimmt wahnsinnig ganzen Tag klingelt das Telefon, dann die ganzen anderen CallCenter mitarbeiter um einen rum die auch am labern sind wie wild


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Na ganz klasse, ich start meinen PC eben neu, da der Sound net ging und nu geht er gar net mehr an! :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Naja, stehen ja genug rum bei euch oder? 

Hast du deine Daten auf nem Server oder auf dem PC gespeichert?


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Naja genug? Nur noch einer war frei, da 2 zwar net da sind die hier sonst arbeiten, aber einen von deren rechnern haben die mitgenommen. 
Da kann ich wohl von jedem PC aus dran. Kotzt mich aber trotzdem an. Weil kurz bevor ich den neustarten wollte dacht ich noch, gleich geht er bestimmt gar net mehr an  Und montag steh ich dann bloed da wenn die wieder da sind. *flenn* ich will nach Hause


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Ach, wieso denn? Passiert halt. Geht er garnicht mehr an? Oder piepst er sich einen zusammen?


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Erst hat er nach dem neustarten gepiepst, dann kam der der auch noch hie rist, und meinte der Rechner hat das halt oefters und hats Netzteil ausgemacht, wieder angemacht und dann ging gar nix mehr.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Naja, da kannst du ja dann wirklich nix zu.

Ach, ich hab jetzt 6 GB RAM . Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein 64bit Betriebsystem, damit ich auch alles nutzen kann.... Normalerweise kann man das bei Microsoft anfordern, da die Lizenz für 32 und 64bit gilt, aber bei diesen tollen HP Fertig-PCs kann man das nicht. Naja, muss ich meinen Chef halt nochmal zu 90 € überreden .


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Was willstn mit 6 GB?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Wenn man Photoshop mit 5 Bildern á 5om MB, gleichzeitig InDesign mit einem Display von 3mX2m, Illustrator mit einigen Vektorsachen und dann halt noch Outlook und den anderen Quatsch, dann hat man viel Freude. Reicht ja manchmal schon Photoshop mit großen Bildern...


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Aso hm, na dann wieso nur 6? ^^
Aber erzaehl mir ma, warum die inner Schule und in den Betrieben ueberall HP PCs haben und meist auch die Tastaturen/ Maeuse?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich glaub ich bin der einzige mit HP-PC hier im Betrieb. In der Schule haben wir Macs. Hier ist noch meine Tasta von HP, aber die wurde mitgeliefert. Meine Maus ist die Logitech MX-518 Batman Edition ^^.


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Naja bei uns inner FH haben wir eig nur HP, im letzten Betrieb auch und hier jetzt auch wieder. 

Ihr habt MACs inner Schule?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Jop, ist ja in meinem Gewerbe nicht unüblich mit MACs zu arbeiten. Windows hat zwar in letzter Zeit die Dominanz von Apple geschwächt, aber Schulen sind ja immer ein bißchen langsamer. 

Ich mag es aber eigtl mit Macs zu arbeiten. Wären da nur nicht die Shortcuts. Da man bei Macs statt Strg die Apfeltaste für die meisten Shortcuts betätigen muss, drücke ich seeehr oft ohne Ergebnis .


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

H3h3 und dann noch die fehlende rechte Maustaste. 
Hab noch net an nem Mac gesessen, aber ich stells mir gewoehnungsbeduerftig vor.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. April 2009)

Ich such mir schon immer extra einen mit "normaler" Maus. Aber beim MAC muss man eh nicht soviel Rechtsklicken. Und nach einer Woche hat man sich an die Bedienung gewöhnt. Dann ist halt aber leider die Blockwoche vorbei und ich sitz wieder an Win.


----------



## MiMi (24. April 2009)

Naja aber man isses ja von Windows gewohent des oefteren die rechte Maustaste zu nutzen ^^

Juhu "nur" noch 45 mins ^^
Heut gings echt ma gar net rum


----------



## Bexx (27. April 2009)

Guten Morgen!


Na, ihr Schlafmützen ;-) , seid ihr fit?
Bin gerade in der BS und langweile mich ein bisschen....


----------



## hammet (27. April 2009)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander 

Meine Berufsschule ist jetzt vorbei, hatte letze Woche meine letzte Schulwoche. Und demnächst steht dann die Prüfung ins Haus


----------



## Matze (27. April 2009)

Bei mir ebenso. Aber jetzt gehen mir deise $%*'&$ JSP auf die Nerven


----------



## Bexx (27. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen alle miteinander
> 
> Meine Berufsschule ist jetzt vorbei, hatte letze Woche meine letzte Schulwoche.



Ah, hast du Blockunterricht?
Ich gehe zweimal pro Woche zur Schule und nachmittags und an den restlichen drei Tagen in den Betrieb ...
Apropos, diese WOche ist ja schon wieder eine verkürzte Woche bzw langes WE 

Drücke dir die Daumen für deine Prüfung, was machst du denn?


----------



## hammet (27. April 2009)

Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung, das gleiche wie Matze  Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich mich nicht mit JSP abmühen muss


----------



## MiMi (27. April 2009)

Hi ho, bin auch wieder da ^^



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Ah, hast du Blockunterricht?
> Ich gehe zweimal pro Woche zur Schule und nachmittags und an den restlichen drei Tagen in den Betrieb ...
> Apropos, diese WOche ist ja schon wieder eine verkürzte Woche bzw langes WE
> 
> Drücke dir die Daumen für deine Prüfung, was machst du denn?



Ui in Deutschland ist ja Freitag Feiertag. Naja dafuer hab ich hier Donnerstag Feiertag ^^

Wie war euer WE?


----------



## MiMi (27. April 2009)

Na ihr seid heut ja wieder gespraechig.


----------



## hammet (27. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Na ihr seid heut ja wieder gespraechig.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## sight011 (27. April 2009)

Moin, Gevatter sight hier!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2009)

Gevatter sight?
Naja, Moin.


----------



## hammet (28. April 2009)

Heißt das ned Gefreiter? ^^

Naja Morgen ihrse da


----------



## MiMi (28. April 2009)

Guten morgen Leute. Bin heut auch ma eher da. Bloeder Bus fahert nur jede halbe Stunde wegen den Ferien. Jetzt musst ich ne halbe  Stunde eher aufstehen um nen Zug eher zu nehmen um dann nochma knapp 30 min auf den Bus zu warten. ARG


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2009)

Ohje, hört sich echt beschissen an 
Ja, öffentliche Verkehrsmittel können der schlimmste Horror sein...Spreche auch aus Erfahrung :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (28. April 2009)

Naja diese Woche gehts ja sind ja nur 3 Tage. Aber wenn dann Sommerferien sind (ich mag gar net dran denken) wird das knapp 3 Wochen so sein.


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2009)

Wieso das denn?


----------



## MiMi (28. April 2009)

Weil die Linie mit der ich sonst morgens fahre in den Ferien halt gar net faehrt.  Und die mit der ich jetzt fahre genau 2 Minuten vorher abfaehrt bevor ich mit dem Zug ankomme. 


Edit: Wie war eig dein Kurzurlaub?


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2009)

War echt ziemlich cool. Die Innenstadt von Birmingahm hat so ganz viele Kanäle und es sieht ein fast aus wie Venedig! Boote und kleine Bootreataurants überall und die Engländer sind echt super geil, ich liebe Großbritannien...


----------



## MiMi (28. April 2009)

Naja ich war ma in Venedig, einerseits wohl ganz cool aber andererseits wars auch extrem dreckig dort.


> ie Engländer sind echt super geil, ich liebe Großbritannien...


Wenn man englisch spricht bestimmt ganz witzig ^^


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2009)

Kann relativ gut Englisch, weil es meine Lieblingssprache ist. Plane irgendwann nach England oder Kanada abzuhauen und übe schonmal.


----------



## MiMi (28. April 2009)

War auch mal eins von meinen besten Faechern inner Schule. Dann kam jedoch inner 11 nen ziemlich ..... Lehrer (ok sagen wir er hat anders unterrichtet als ich es gewohnt war) und da gings den Bach runter. Und seitdem ich hier in Holland bin ist mein Englisch so gut wie komplett weg. :suspekt:
Die Hollaender haben es schon einfacher, die haben ja kaum uebersetzte Filme/ Serien im Fernsehen. So waechst man damit auf.


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2009)

hmm, das heisst also alle Holländer können Englisch?


----------



## MiMi (28. April 2009)

Lol ne das glaub ich net, aber sie haben es halt einfacher  Wenn man jeden Tag mit ner Sprache konfrontiert wird (merk ich ja) isses einfacher sie zu erlernen.


----------



## sight011 (28. April 2009)

> Heißt das ned Gefreiter?



So lange es nicht Freier Sight  heiß, weil ich nichts mehr klar bekomme, dann isja gut!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> So lange es nicht Freier Sight  heiß, weil ich nichts mehr klar bekomme, dann isja gut!



Du stehst also nicht so auf Freiheit und bekommst lieber klare Befehle von jemandem ? ^^


----------



## sight011 (28. April 2009)

> Du stehst also nicht so auf Freiheit und bekommst lieber klare Befehle von jemandem ?



Klingt pervers ... -  ja


----------



## MiMi (29. April 2009)

Guten morgen Leutz 
Endlich letzter Tag *hihi*


----------



## hammet (29. April 2009)

Morgen ! Vorletzter für diese Woche für die meisten Deutschen 

Ist dein Praktikum dann vorbei doer wie?


----------



## MiMi (29. April 2009)

Lol schoen waers ^^ Bin erst Woche 7 von 20 
Nene nur letzter Tag fuer diese Woche, morgen ist ja Feiertag in Holland


----------



## MiMi (29. April 2009)

Ihr wart aber auch schon mal gespraechiger?!


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2009)

So, wie schauen eure 1. Mai Planungen aus? Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit ein paar Kumpels losziehen, ca. 500 m laufen und mich dann etwas betrinken. Abends gehts dann auf ein Konzert...oder ist das erst am Samstag? Auf jeden Fall wird das geil . Ich hab mit einer Band schon auf Myspace geschrieben und er meinte: "Das wird so geil. Wir werden mit purer Gewalt vorgehen!" ^^


----------



## hammet (29. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ihr wart aber auch schon mal gespraechiger?!



Ja aber auch schon ruhiger als jetzt


----------



## MiMi (29. April 2009)

1. Mai? Hm morgen fahren wir richtung Amsterdam. Bis sonntag. Ma sehen was dabei rauskommt ^^


Gewalt ist keien Loesung


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2009)

Stimmung!  Lieg krangeschrieben im Bett! Hab mir gestern irgendwas imRücken verzogen, aber das war es Wert ich bin der 2t fittester aus der Klasse, wir haben gestern Zirkeltraining mit 6 stationenen gemacht und dabei wurden Punkte gezählt! 

Yeah das gibt bestimmt eine gute Note!


----------



## MiMi (29. April 2009)

Na lol. Sich selbst kaputtmachen fuer ne gute Note, das nenn ich mal Einsatz


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Gewalt ist keien Loesung



Natürlich nicht....aber geil ^^.



PartySportRapboiiSight.....


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2009)

Ach verletzmich in letzter Zeit immer neulich mein Knie als ich 30 km skaten war etc. 

#Was geht bei euch so, seidnicht so ein lammer HAufen  Was ging bei euch den sodie letzten Tage ab - mein Klassenkammerad hat mir gestern zum Beispiel erzählt das er mal auf nem Festival vor 8 Bullen geflitzt (nackt) ist. 

EDIT:



> PartySportRapboiiSight.....



Ex gonna give it to you  Alles klar bei dir Digga?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> mein Klassenkammerad hat mir gestern zum Beispiel erzählt das er mal auf nem Festival vor 8 Bullen geflitzt (nackt) ist.



Yeah, Festivals rocken. Aber das es ihm nicht so geht wie dem einem Ami der dann von den Bullen getazert worden ist weil er sich nicht mehr anziehen wolte (auch auf einem Festival).



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ex gonna give it to you  Alles klar bei dir Digga?



F'jedn. Ich kränkel ein bißchen vor mich hin, aber das hält mich nicht auf .


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2009)

Das dingwar wohl er lag auf dem Boden und hat sich von ner Perle einen B*$&% lassen und lag da ausgezogen bisauf die Socken und auf einmal kamen die mit nem Sixpack(Bus) etc. an und da musste er wohl schnell weg  

Hmm, dann wünscheich ne gute Besserung ne'!  Was ist aus den Shirts oder Bodys oder was das waren geworden? Würdemich auf jedenfall nochmal interessieren was du da jetzt so Layout-technisch rausgehauenhast mfg der PartySportRapboiiSight011


----------



## MiMi (29. April 2009)

Du bist bestimmt mit der komischen Schweinegrippe infiziert. OHOH


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2009)

Hehe, aber auf Festivals nackt rumrennen fällt ja eigentlich schon fast nicht mehr auf .

Ich kann dir ja jetzt noch ein paar Sachen zeigen, was Sie jetzt am Ende genommen haben, kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Eins auf jeden Fall, weil ich da heute noch was ändern musste. 

Das Kennwort schick ich dir per PN.


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2009)

So da bin ich wieder, ich musste mich gerademal als "pseudo Elektriker" versuchen hat aber auch geklappt istja nicht so schwierig, hab gerade noch ne Neonröhren Halterung verkabelt für meine Greenscreen Beleuchtung ...


ja bestimmt die Schweinegrippe , wenn es sie wirklich gibt sollte man das nicht sagen, aber da wir hier im Getarnten Verschwörungstheorienthread sind, wer weiß ob sich der Staat das sich nur weider ausgedacht hat 


Ex da bin ich ja aml gespannt - und eh fällt fast nicht mehr auf?  Bist du auch schon ?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. April 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ex da bin ich ja aml gespannt - und eh fällt fast nicht mehr auf?  Bist du auch schon ?



Du musst dir natürlich die *.zip aus meinem letzten Beitrag natürlich auch runterladen .


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2009)

Jup, habe ich hab mir gerade mal reingefahren


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. April 2009)

Ich hab nur was von Verschörung gelesen...
Garantiert haben sich die Regierungen zusammengeschlossen und die Schweinegrippe erfunden, damit der Markt für Schutzmasken wieder in Gang gebracht wird, damit die großen unterirdischen Kammern, die mit diesen Teilen gefüllt sind, geleert werden können. Dann werden dadrin Sitzungen der Illuminaten gehalten.
Juhu!


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2009)

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit!


----------



## MiMi (29. April 2009)

Naja Leute ich wuensch euch ein schoenes Langes Wochenende. Nachdem ihr zu Ostern frei hattet, darf ich jetzt auch ma eher freimachen 

Bis montag


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2009)

Ciao, Prinzessin Mimi Fee!


----------



## hammet (30. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ! 

Heute müssen wir den Laden ohne MiMi schmeißen


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2009)

Morgen. Haben wir ja jetzt auch mehrere Monate ohne sie geschafft . Dürfte nicht das Prob sein.


----------



## hammet (30. April 2009)

Naja, in letzter Zeit sind waren einige ja nicht so gesprächig


----------



## Ex1tus (30. April 2009)

Manchmal muss ich was arbeiten! Aber pssst, erzähls keinem weiter:suspekt:.


----------



## sight011 (30. April 2009)

> Manchmal muss ich was arbeiten! Aber pssst, erzähls keinem weiter.



Das nimm dir doch keienr ab  ...

... schöne Grüße aus HB ... mfg A.


----------



## Matze (30. April 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja, in letzter Zeit sind waren einige ja nicht so gesprächig


Ex hats ja schon gesagt. Hab da gleich noch ne Frage an dich bezüglich JSP: Wie erreiche ich es, dass wenn ich auf einen submitt-Button drücke, dass nicht nur die auf dem Formular eingegebenen Werte an die Bean übertrage, sonder auch, dass ich diese Werte gleich irgendwo anders in einer JAVA Klasse weiterverabeiten kann?


----------



## hammet (30. April 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ex hats ja schon gesagt. Hab da gleich noch ne Frage an dich bezüglich JSP: Wie erreiche ich es, dass wenn ich auf einen submitt-Button drücke, dass nicht nur die auf dem Formular eingegebenen Werte an die Bean übertrage, sonder auch, dass ich diese Werte gleich irgendwo anders in einer JAVA Klasse weiterverabeiten kann?



Ein Bean ist doch im Grunde nichts anderes als eine Klasse?
Also wenn du ein Formular benutzt und ein Submit absetzt wirst du ja auf eine Seite weitergeleitet (ob die selbe ist, ist da erstmal uninteressant). Auf der weitergeleiteten Seite kannst du dir die vom Formular übermittelten Daten doch einfach holen und an eine beliebige Klasse weiterleiten?

```
<%@ page import="javax.servlet.http.HttpSession" %>
...
request.getSession();
...
String irgendwas = session.getAttribute("FormularFeld").toString();
...
```


----------



## Matze (30. April 2009)

Danke, man war ich da wieder blind .
Aber noch eine andere Frage und zwar kommt bei dieser Page:

```
<FORM ACTION="Execute.jsp">
<%
/* User Name */
    out.println("Name:");
    out.println("<BR>");
    out.println("<INPUT NAME=\"name\">");
    out.println("<BR>");

    /* Passwort */
    out.println("Passwort:");
    out.println("<BR>");
    out.println("<INPUT NAME=\"password\" type=\"password\">");
    out.println("<BR>");

    /* Notiz */
    out.println("Notiz:");
    out.println("<BR>");
    out.println("<INPUT NAME=\"notes\">");
    out.println("<BR>");

    /* sap_uid */
    out.println("sap_uid:");
    out.println("<BR>");
    out.println("<INPUT NAME=\"sap_uid\">");
    out.println("<BR>");

    out.println("<input type=\"hidden\" name=\"newUser\" value=\"newUser\">");
%>
```
immer folgendes in der Adresszeile raus:

```
http://localhost:8082/src/rightmanager/Execute.jsp?type=newUserRight&?name=Beispiel&password=Beispiel&notes=Beispiel&sap_uid=Beispiel&typ=newUser&counter=null&Submit=Abschicken
```
Warum kommt beim Attribut name nochmals ein Fragezeichen?


----------



## hammet (30. April 2009)

Also ich kann jetzt nicht direkt erkennen, was mir "type=newUserRight" sagent  aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass es ein Oberprunkt ist für die nachfolgenden Parameter. So wie die jsp das oberste in der Hirarchie ist.


----------



## Matze (30. April 2009)

Hmm, auf jeden Fall tritt das Problem jetzt nicht mehr auf :suspekt:.


----------



## Bexx (30. April 2009)

Hi,

na noch jemand da ? noch zwei Stunden(für mich mal) und dann haben wir es ins lange WE geschafft.


----------



## Dorschty (30. April 2009)

nur noch ganz kurz^^


----------



## sight011 (30. April 2009)

Ohjjaaaa ich bin der Erste auf Seite 900!

EDIT verdammt doch nicht!


----------



## Matze (30. April 2009)

Hehe, zu früh gefreut


----------



## hammet (30. April 2009)

HIHIHI
Schaun wir mal wer es schafft


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

Morgen ihrse alle da ^^

Edit// Seite 900


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

Jop, ich. Moin. Aber einiges zu tun...


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

Das war eigentlich keine Frage, aber schön, dass wenigstens du da bist


----------



## Matze (4. Mai 2009)

Anwesend, aber beschäftigt -.-


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen Leute


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

Huiisnd ja doch ein paar da


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Klar bin ich da auch wenn ich gern zuhause waere um mein Wochenende nachzuholen ...


----------



## sight011 (4. Mai 2009)

> Schaun wir mal wer es schafft




And the Winner is HAMMET!! ;-]:-(


Hier Männer haut mal nen Kommentar dazu raus -->


http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/diamant/diamant.html


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> And the Winner is HAMMET!! ;-]:-(



Krieg ich jetzt einen Preis? 




Hmm Dokumentation schreiben macht Spaß :suspekt::suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hier Männer haut mal nen Kommentar dazu raus -->
> 
> 
> http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/diamant/diamant.html



Meinst du nur die Animation, oder auch den Schriftzug an sich? Weil ich finde die Linie in der Mitte ein bißchen zu dick. Wenn man die noch ein kleines Stück dünner machen würde, käme das mM nach edler rüber.

Für was ist die Ani gedacht? Für ne Website? Kann das sein das der Strich nicht in der Mitte zusammenschließt, sondern einen Linksdrall hat?


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Ja ich weiss, hab ich in letzter Zeit oft genug gemacht. Aber auf dieses Programm hab ich momentan genauso viel Lust.


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich weiss, hab ich in letzter Zeit oft genug gemacht. Aber auf dieses Programm hab ich momentan genauso viel Lust.



Hö? Versteh den Zusammenhang grad nicht


----------



## sight011 (4. Mai 2009)

Es ist einfach eine Spielerei gewesen, ich wollte mal gucken ob ich es hinbekommedasdie SChrift so wie in der Animation ausgeschrieben wird.

Ich glaube irgendwie dass das ganze Logo etwas verutscht ist, liegt daran das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht wußte wie man gruppiert, bzw das man dann jeweil eine neue Kompositiondafür erstellt. 

Zu dem Strich ja vielleicht 0,1-0,2 weniger oder so, hatte ichauch überlegt aber ich finde das es so auch schon sehr chic aussieht oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

Jop, aber ich würde ihn vielleicht auch noch an den Enden verblassen lassen, der wirkt IMHO noch ein bißchen "blockig".


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

> Hö? Versteh den Zusammenhang grad nicht



Es ging um deinen Satz


> Hmm Dokumentation schreiben macht Spaß


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Es ging um deinen Satz



Ah ok 

Welches Porgramm meinst du denn?

Naja ist ja die Doku für meien Abschlussarbeit, deswegen ist es schön irgendwo nötig  Wobei iuch grad bei Seite 10 von max 16 bin und da noch min 3 Seiten an Bildern dazukommt und ich noch ein paar Punkte offen habe oO


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Naja das programm was ich hier fuer mein Praktikum machen muss. 

Abschlussarbeit max 16 Seiten? Hm kommen Bilder net in den Anhang? ^^


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja das programm was ich hier fuer mein Praktikum machen muss.
> 
> Abschlussarbeit max 16 Seiten? Hm kommen Bilder net in den Anhang? ^^



Dokumentation für meine Abschlussarbeit  das ist ein Unterschied. Naja wie man es nimmt. Also ein Datenbankschema (als Bild) hänge ich shcon in das Hauptdokument und nicht in den Anhang.


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn die Abschlussarbeit nen Programm? 
Gut, haengt wohl auch von der Art des Bildes ab wohin es kommt ^^


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

Ein betiebliches Projekt  In meinem Fall ist es einfahc ein Dialog für eine Software. Die Zeit die man für die Dokumentation hat ist ja auch begrenzt, ich glaub ungefähr 20 Stunden.


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Hm 20 stunden ist net viel. Zwar gehts schneller wenn man schon nen Standarddokument hat aber ich hab gesehen wie lange sowas dauern kann ^^ Vorallem muss das hier bei uns dann noch gerieviewdd werden und dann nochma verbessert.. und das dauert...


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

Ja IHK halt  Du hast ja für alles (Plaung, Durchführung, Doku etc) insgesamt max 70 Stunden zeit.


----------



## sight011 (4. Mai 2009)

Du schaffst das schon Hammet! 


EDIT: Weiß jemand ob es bei Filezilla sowas wie eine Backup-Funktion gibt? Sprich ich drück einen Knopf und es wird einmal das ganze Zeug auf meinem Server runtergeladen?


mfg


----------



## Matze (4. Mai 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja ist ja die Doku für meien Abschlussarbeit, deswegen ist es schön irgendwo nötig  Wobei iuch grad bei Seite 10 von max 16 bin und da noch min 3 Seiten an Bildern dazukommt und ich noch ein paar Punkte offen habe oO


Also bei mir heißt es maximal 10 Seiten...


----------



## sight011 (4. Mai 2009)

> Also bei mir heißt es maximal 10 Seiten...



Das muss nicht zwingend schlimm sein, ich hab auf meine Facharbeit - obwohl sie mehr als 2 Seiten weniger hatte, alsverlangt - noch 98% bekommen 

Aber wer weiß wie die IHK da vorghet? 


EDIT: Schon gewusstschon gehört - Alleno hat sich abgemeldet


----------



## Matze (4. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das muss nicht zwingend schlimm sein, ich hab auf meine Facharbeit - obwohl sie mehr als 2 Seiten weniger hatte, alsverlangt - noch 98% bekommen
> 
> Aber wer weiß wie die IHK da vorghet?
> 
> ...



10 ist ja nur das Maximum, nach unten ist es offen 

Warum hat sie sich abgemeldet?


----------



## sight011 (4. Mai 2009)

Sie hatte keinen Bock mehr auf UNS ;-]


Ne quatsch, sie meinte sie nervt der eine Typ hier aus dem Forum, ich denk mal du weißt wen ich mein (sonst per pn)  und sie meinte in letzter Zeit war hier sowieso so wenig los ... sowas in der Art, aber sie war gut drauf und gut gelaunt!


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Sie hatte keinen Bock mehr auf UNS ;-]
> 
> 
> Ne quatsch, sie meinte sie nervt der eine Typ hier aus dem Forum, ich denk mal du weißt wen ich mein (sonst per pn)  und sie meinte in letzter Zeit war hier sowieso so wenig los ... sowas in der Art, aber sie war gut drauf und gut gelaunt!



Ich weiß es ned und da ich von natur aus neugierig bin...


@Matze
Öhm wieviel Stunden hast du denn Zeit? Und normal ist doch die IHK in Bayern die selbe oder? oO


----------



## Matze (4. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube für alles maximal 70 Stunden.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Öhm wieviel Stunden hast du denn Zeit? Und normal ist doch die IHK in Bayern die selbe oder? oO



Vielleicht ist das von IHK zu IHK verschieden? Oder die Verkürzer kriegen was anderes .


----------



## Matze (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin aber kein verkürzer


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

Aber der andere Tüpi.


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

Ok also bei mir sinds auch 70 Stunden. Und 16 Seiten waren es auch bei Nicht-Verkürzer. Dann muss es wohl an der IHK leigen, was ich aber für sehr ... halte  Weil es bestimmt ziemlich viele gibt, die Porbleme haben 16 Seiten voll zu bekommen


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Wieso meldet man sich ab wenn man auf wen kein bock hat, es gibt doch bestimmt ne ignore Funktion 

Was muss denn auf den 10 oder 16 Seiten so stehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Und 16 Seiten waren es auch bei Nicht-Verkürzer. Dann muss es wohl an der IHK leigen, was ich aber für sehr ... halte  Weil es bestimmt ziemlich viele gibt, die Porbleme haben 16 Seiten voll zu bekommen



Ich hatte schon Probleme meine 10 Seiten Praktikumsbericht in der Realschule vollzukriegen. Vor allem wenn man motiviert ins Praktikum geht, weil es einen interessiert...der Betreuer kommt dann erstmal 2 Stunden zu spät und das einzigste was ich dann in meiner ganzen Praktikumszeit gemacht habe, war das herumfahren von ein paar alten PCs für 2 Stunden, den Rest saß ich in einem Zimmer und hab Flashgames gespielt. Ab und an bin ich dann zu meinem Betreuer und hab gefragt ob er denn nicht was für mich hätte. Wenn ich den Raum bin, hat er immer schnell Solitär geschloßen und gesagt das er gerade richtig viel zu tun hätte und ich später wiederkommen soll.


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Oh man das ist ja ma super. So schlimm wars bei mir gott sei dank net. Aber das der Betreuer net da is kenn ich vom letzten Praktikum.


----------



## hammet (4. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Wieso meldet man sich ab wenn man auf wen kein bock hat, es gibt doch bestimmt ne ignore Funktion
> 
> Was muss denn auf den 10 oder 16 Seiten so stehen?



Eine Beschreibung des Projektes das du durchgeführt hast. Dazu gehörne IST- + SOLL-Analyse, Wirtschaftlichkeitsbetrachtung und eben noch andere Dinge, die du für wichtig erachtest.


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich schon lese "wirtschaftlichkeitsbetrachtung" bah, *gaehn*


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dann mal weg, haut rein.Wobei... Noch 10 Minuten warten bis das alles auf dem Server ist...*gähn*


----------



## Matze (4. Mai 2009)

Dann wünsch ich dir einen schönen Feierabend.
Ich bin noch bischen hier.


----------



## sight011 (4. Mai 2009)

So da bin ich wieder -  sorry hat n bisschen gedauert hatte ein Problemchen mit meiner eigenen Webseite aber das ist jetzt eigentlich gelöst - naja ist ja ihre SAche ich will das jetz tauch gar nicht so breit treten 

@Matze hast du das Ding gesehen was ich gebaut habe (eine Seite zurück ist der Link)?


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2009)

Moin.
Nö sight. Kann ich hier nicht ansehen ...


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Moin. Ich bin müüüde.


----------



## hammet (5. Mai 2009)

Moin. Nichts neues !

Und wie du gestern einfach gegangen bist ohne was zu sagen


----------



## MiMi (5. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen Leute 
OH man isses frueh. Ich hasse den Wecker um 5:50 uhr


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

@ hammet: Ich hab doch gesagt: Ich ess jetzt und dann bin ich in 20 Minuten vielleicht wieder da.


----------



## hammet (5. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ hammet: Ich hab doch gesagt: Ich ess jetzt und dann bin ich in 20 Minuten vielleicht wieder da.



Ja du warst gemuted und nach 30 Minuten doer so bist dann einfach ausm TS raus, das meinte ich


----------



## MiMi (5. Mai 2009)

Huch im seid ihr TS? Was machtn ihr da feines?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich hab mir schon gedacht was du meinst, aber das hab ich eben gesagt bevor ich mich gemuted hab. Und während ich gegessen hab, hat mich ein Kumpel angeschrieben, der wollte auf einem Server was ausprobieren und ich bin dann zu dem in Mumble. Und danach hab ich gleich Battlefield Heroes mit ihm gespielt.

edit: @MiMi: Wir haben ein paar 5on5s gespielt.


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2009)

@Mimi
Ich nehme mal an, die werden dort reden


----------



## MiMi (5. Mai 2009)

Noe die zoggen ohne mich unverschaemtheit ^^
Was zoggt ihr denn feines? (ich glaub ich hab das schonma gefragt ^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

CS:S. Und das magst du nicht weil da die Hitboxen verschoben sind. Hatten wir schonmal .


----------



## MiMi (5. Mai 2009)

Wusst ichs doch das ich das schonma gefragt hatte ^^
Naja 1.6 zogg ihc momentan auch net mehr. Combat arms is viel besser momentan. Koennt euch ja ma anschauen, is auch gratis  Aber die EU version laden net die US


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich nehme mal an, die werden dort reden



Woher wusstest du das? OMG, du kannst unsere Gedankenströme auslesen. Jetzt mach dich aber auf was gefasst, Aiman Abdallah wird das aufdecken, ich schicke das an RTL! Dann kannste einpacken, Gedankenraubmordkopierer.


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Woher wusstest du das? OMG, du kannst unsere Gedankenströme auslesen. Jetzt mach dich aber auf was gefasst, Aiman Abdallah wird das aufdecken, ich schicke das an RTL! Dann kannste einpacken, Gedankenraubmordkopierer.



Hahaha, denkst du ich wusste nicht, dass du so reagierst?
Ich habe natürlich vorgesorgt und Aiman vorher in einen ewig gemuteten TS-Channel eingesperrt. Der Server auf dem dieser Channel liegt steht im RTL-Hauptgebäude und wird sich in die Luft jagen, fals RTL was falsches macht ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Was? Auch noch in die Zukunft blicken können? Und Gedankenlesen? Wahrscheinlich kannst du die auch manipulieren! Du bist eine Gefahr für die Menschheit. Du musst zernichtet und verstört werDEN. Ich knan mcih nchit mher knoenztrieren?! *D*u Mnnnn_oo_ootssseeerrrrr!


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2009)

Also bitte! Wenn dann schon "Mr. Monster"!
Und wie soll die Waffe aussehen, mit der du mich vernichtest? ;-]


----------



## sight011 (5. Mai 2009)

N' Zahnstocher!  


Moin Allerseits


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> N' Zahnstocher!


Einst mein schlimmster Erzfeind, doch heute machtlos


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Ne Triangel. Eine heilige Triangel, die Petrus als Papst benutzt hat. Mit Weihwasser nach dem schmieden abgekühlt, das Jesus gesegnet hat und mit dem Metall von den Nägeln seiner Kreuzigung. Da kannste abstinken, aller!


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2009)

Also mit so einem Spielzeug brauchst du es gar nicht versuchen. Meine schlimmsten Feinde sind: ... Zeitmangel und Frauenlogick


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Frauenlogick



Damn! Sowas kann ich keinem antun!


----------



## Matze (5. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Damn! Sowas kann ich keinem antun!



JA, fast meine gesammte Armee ist daran gestorben ... inklusive der weiblichen Soldaten :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (5. Mai 2009)

> Ne Triangel. Eine heilige Triangel, die Petrus als Papst benutzt hat. Mit Weihwasser nach dem schmieden abgekühlt, das Jesus gesegnet hat und mit dem Metall von den Nägeln seiner Kreuzigung. Da kannste abstinken, aller!




Baaaamm, andich hatte ich die verliehen, hab ich schon gesucht 




> Zeitmangel und Frauenlogick



Dann werft lieber unmengen von Atonraketen, öffnet lieber die Büchse der Pandorra oder die Lade die sie bei Indiander Jones haben  ... *ABER NICHT DIE FRAUENLOGIK AUSPACKEN*



> Damn! Sowas kann ich keinem antun!



Ich wußte du bist ein fairer Duellist!  Neue Wortschöpfung ;-]




> inklusive der weiblichen Soldaten



Wie heißt es doch so schön, "mit den eigenen Waffen geschlagen"


----------



## MiMi (5. Mai 2009)

Naja aber net alle Frauen gott sei dank


----------



## sight011 (5. Mai 2009)

Glück gehabt!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja aber net alle Frauen gott sei dank



Meinst du damit das noch ein paar Frauen in Matzes Armee leben oder das nicht alle Frauen Frauenlogik anwenden?


----------



## MiMi (5. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du damit das noch ein paar Frauen in Matzes Armee leben oder das nicht alle Frauen Frauenlogik anwenden?



Wohl eher das net alle Frauen die uebliche frauenlogik anwenden ^^

Edit: Naja bis morgen , Mitte der Woche JUHU


----------



## hammet (6. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander


----------



## MiMi (6. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen


----------



## MiMi (6. Mai 2009)

Wasn los heut alle wieder weg?


----------



## hammet (6. Mai 2009)

Also ich wra ned am Rechner, was mit den andern los ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## sight011 (6. Mai 2009)

Ein "Moin" live- aus der Agentur!


----------



## hammet (6. Mai 2009)

Agentur für Arbeit? 

Hm meine Woche geht heute zu ende  Hab ab morgen Urlaub (wobei der für die Prüfung genutzt wird :X).


----------



## MiMi (6. Mai 2009)

Naja besser lernen als arbeiten ^^ Da kann man sich die Zeit zuhause wenigstens einteilen wie man moechte


----------



## Bexx (7. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,


na wie gehts euch denn? War ja jetzt paar Tage schon nicht mehr hier...
Bin verdammt froh, dass das Wochenende vor der Tür steht, sonst würde ich glaube ich ausrasten... Alle sind irgendwie verrückt geworden in meinem Umfeld


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

Morgen. Ich brauch das Wochenende auch. Dringend.


----------



## Bexx (7. Mai 2009)

Das glaub ich dir. Was ist bei dir los, überarbeitet?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

Unter anderem . Ich muss mir mal n paar Tage Urlaub nehmen, damit ich mal wieder richtig entspannen kann.


----------



## MiMi (7. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen  Donnerstag fast ende der Woche 

@Bexx warum ausrasten + verrueckt geworden?

@Ex1tus will auch urlaub


----------



## Bexx (7. Mai 2009)

Naja, weil jeder sich super seltsam verhält, irgendwie so aufgedreht, sogar schon fast künstlich... Hab das Gefühl, als wär ich im falschen Film.


----------



## MiMi (7. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht alle aufgedreht weil bald Wochenende ist? 
Wenn du auch solange net auf Arbeit warst bestimmt weil du solange net da warst ^^

Oder vom Wetter


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Mai 2009)

Oder von der Frauenlogik


----------



## Bexx (7. Mai 2009)

Doch ich war da.... Frauenlogik ist sicher das einzigste was ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt sicher ausschließen kann ;-]


----------



## MiMi (7. Mai 2009)

Wie kommts denn das du so lange net hier warst, so viel zu tun?


----------



## Bexx (7. Mai 2009)

Ja, leider. Muss jetzt doch anfangen Java zu lernen und das fällt mir irgendwie relativ schwer, weil das in drei Monaten meine 3. Programmiersprache wäre und ich net richtig vorwärts komm.


----------



## MiMi (7. Mai 2009)

Hm, am Anfang hatte ich auch extrem Schwierigkeiten mit Java weil ich das mit den objekten ueberhautp net verstanden hatte, aber seid dem geht das gut 
Aber in 3 Monaten 3 Programmiersprachen ist schon extrem.


----------



## sight011 (7. Mai 2009)

Huhu, bin auch mal wieder da, man man das war gestern ein stressiger Tag  - heute wird aber denk ich mal toll!


----------



## MiMi (7. Mai 2009)

Hi ho,
warum wird heut toll?


----------



## sight011 (7. Mai 2009)

Man soll ja keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen Mimi, aber ich treff mich gleich noch mit einem Kollegen zum Bier trinken in einer sehr angenehmen Bar und danach hab ich Training 3 Std. lang, darauf habe ioch mal voll Bock - schön auspowern! 

...und einfach weil gestern die Hölle auf Erden war! mfg


----------



## MiMi (7. Mai 2009)

Hmpf ich wollt auch wieder zum Sport, aber jedes ma wenn ich abends von der Arbeit komme hab ich null bock auf nix. Gib ma bissel von deinem Tatendrang ab 

Auf jeden Fall viel spass ^^


----------



## sight011 (7. Mai 2009)

Ja muss aber! War echt gut  Wüsnch euch noch ne friedliche Rest-Woche!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Mai 2009)

Morgen. Endlich Freitag.


----------



## Bexx (8. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Morgen. Endlich Freitag.




Das kannst du laut sagen - noch 4,5 h und ich bin weg von der Höhle des Bösen  Guten Morgen 
Wie lange musst du denn freitags arbeiten?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Mai 2009)

Bis 5. Wie immer .


----------



## MiMi (8. Mai 2009)

Hi ho 
ENDLICH FREITAG (sry fuer caps )

Wieso kannstn du schon um 2 gehen? 
Ich werd aber heut wohl auch nur bis um 3 dasein da ich gezwungen werd mitzugehen zum essen.

Also ich weiss wohl das ich spaeter Gleitzeiten will sodass ich auch ma eher kommen kann und dann eher gehen, bzw die Woche laenger und dafuer am Freitag eher gehen


----------



## MiMi (8. Mai 2009)

Hier is ja ma die Hoelle los


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Mai 2009)

Dat stimmt, wir gehen heute richtig steil.


----------



## MiMi (8. Mai 2009)

Naja schoenes Wochenende an alle die schon weg sind und die bald gehen. Bin doch noch bis um 5 da :-(


----------



## sight011 (8. Mai 2009)

Wünsch ich dir auch Mimi! 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich gleich noch von 2 Mädels auf ne Paty abgeholt!  Ich hoffe nur das die Freundin von meiner Bekannten nicht besser aussieht - WEil dann hat man imemr n Problem


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe nur das die Freundin von meiner Bekannten nicht besser aussieht - WEil dann hat man imemr n Problem



Du musst dich ja nicht unbedingt entscheiden ;-];-)


----------



## sight011 (10. Mai 2009)

Es ist dann doch die erstere geworden;-], ihre Freundin war ungefähr 1,20 groß  aber die war schon echt derbe lustig, denn die hat die ganze Zeit gequatscht (ok zugegebener Maßen , das ist nicht gerade was besonderes bei Frauen, war aber echt lustig was sie so gequatscht hat )


Jetzt chill ich egrade noch in Kiel und heute ABend werde ich wohl nochmal nach Hamburg checken ... see you soon


----------



## Bexx (11. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Na, seid ihr alle schon wach?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Leider. Morgen.

Ich hab gestern meinen PC formatiert um dann zu merken das ich meine Mainboard-Treiber CD irgendwie verlegt hab. Und so funktionert weder der Netzwerkanschluss noch USB 2.0 (W-LAN Stick) damit ich den Mist aus dem Inet saugen könnte. Jetzt muss ich das irgendwie hier inner Arbeit auf ne CD brennen...


----------



## Bexx (11. Mai 2009)

Das hört sich ja echt mies an... Voll ärgerlich.
Darfst du auf der Arbeit brennen? Bei uns sind jegliche externen Speichermedien verboten...


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Das hört sich ja echt mies an... Voll ärgerlich.
> Darfst du auf der Arbeit brennen? Bei uns sind jegliche externen Speichermedien verboten...



Ich muss sogar oft was brennen . Würde garnicht ohne externe Speichermedien laufen...Oft nehme ich mir auch Arbeit auf dem USB-Stick mit nach Hause.


----------



## Bexx (11. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss sogar oft was brennen .




Ich würde manchmal gerne etwas verbrennen auf der Arbeit hehehe ;-]



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Oft nehme ich mir auch Arbeit auf dem USB-Stick mit nach Hause.



Der Hammer....  Mich würden die umbringen, wenn ich nur versuchen würde meinen Stick irgendwo reinzustecken :-( Aber meine Firma ist voll das Fort Knox... Du kommst durch keine Tür ohne einen speziellen Chip oder den Zuganagscode.... ausser bei einer Tür. Wenn du durch die durchgehst, dann stehste im Treppenhaus und wenn du dann deinen Chip vergessen hast (siehe me!), kannste so viel schreien und klopfen wie du willst, weil nämlich kaum Geräusche durch die Türe gehen 

Ich habe nicht einmal Zugang zu meiner Emailaddy, alles gesperrt wegen des Sicherheitsprotokolls ... Und für Emails von der Arbeitsadresse schreiben zu können, musste erst mal bei den großen mit schei*** vorher geht garnix


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Theoretisch könnte ich hier 90% aller Daten rausschmuggeln... Aber unserer Innovationen sind eher im Textilbereich und das wird eh kopiert sobald es auf dem Markt ist . Vor allem die Chinesen sind da
fleißig .

Das mit dem selber einsperren würde auch mir passieren . Wie lange mussteste dann da drin ausharren?


----------



## sight011 (11. Mai 2009)

> Darfst du auf der Arbeit brennen? Bei uns sind jegliche externen Speichermedien verboten...



Darfst du dennn sagen wo du arbeitest 




> Ich würde manchmal gerne etwas verbrennen auf der Arbeit hehehe



harr harr 



> Vor allem die Chinesen sind da fleißig .


 *lol* 

Oh man, was für ein geiles Wochenende, als negativ Ausgleich, müsste ein Komet mit einem affenzahn direkt hier durch die Balkontür rasen und mich mit in dem Stockwerk in den tod reißen


----------



## MiMi (11. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen, mal wieder ein bloeder Montag 




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Es ist dann doch die erstere geworden;-], ihre Freundin war ungefähr 1,20 groß  aber die war schon echt derbe lustig, denn die hat die ganze Zeit gequatscht (ok zugegebener Maßen , das ist nicht gerade was besonderes bei Frauen, war aber echt lustig was sie so gequatscht hat )



Ich bekomm immer Kopfweh wenn ich zu viele ( ab 2 ^^ ) tussy's um mir hab die ohne pause rumquatschen und gakkern.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, was für ein geiles Wochenende, als negativ Ausgleich, müsste ein Komet mit einem affenzahn direkt hier durch die Balkontür rasen und mich mit in dem Stockwerk in den tod reißen



Das wäre wenigstens ein geiler Abgang ^^.


----------



## hammet (11. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen ihrse alle ! 

Na elles fit bei euch? Ich werd dann wohl mal gleich aufstehen


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Wann hast du Prüfung? Mittwoch?


----------



## Matze (11. Mai 2009)

Ich denke schon, meine ist auch Mittwoch.

Hast du ne Ahnung, wie lang man von Bamberg bis nach Bayreuth fährt Ex? Muss nämlich noch sehen, wann ich losfahren muss.


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich weiß nicht wie es bei Berufsverkehr ist...Aber du dürftest eigentlich unter einer Stunde bleiben.


----------



## sight011 (11. Mai 2009)

> Das wäre wenigstens ein geiler Abgang .



Das wäre es - finde auch die Werbung so geil wo der Satelit auf das eine Auto in der Werbung stürtzt, falls du die kennst ex


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Nö du. Ich guck nicht wirklich viel fern.


----------



## hammet (11. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wann hast du Prüfung? Mittwoch?



Jup. Und danach wird dann trainiert ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2009)

Morgen.

Die ganzen Anwendungsentwickler lernen für die Prüfung... Ganz schön ruhig hier.


----------



## Bexx (12. Mai 2009)

Morgen 


Ja, aber besser als wenn sie hier wären statt zu lernen


----------



## hammet (12. Mai 2009)

Kennt jemand von euch Balut? ^^ Find das schon sehr ansprechend :X


----------



## sight011 (12. Mai 2009)

Balut der Bär?!


----------



## MiMi (12. Mai 2009)

Falscher Thread 

Huhu, bin nur kurz da. Vielleicht koennt ihr euch ja mal aeussern:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/340391-softwareentwicklungsmethode.html#post1759648

Oder erzaehlt mir mal was ihr so nutzt, bzw nutzt ihr ueberhaupt eine


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen. 
Kein einziger Thread seid meinem? Wasn los?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Morgen.

Matze und hammet haben Prüfung...


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, die können im Moment nicht, weil die Prüfungen jetzt überall angefangen haben...
Unser einer Azubi ist auch gerade fleißig am lernen und hat deshalb Urlaub gemacht  

Aber ich bin noch da 


/EDIT:

Uuups, bissl zu spät ...


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Als ob die beiden die einzigen waeren ^^ Und schau ma an schon 2 Leute ausser mir da


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Jepp 

Hast du auch Prüfungen, MiMi?
oder was hast du gemeint?


Sagt mal, hat einer von euch hilfreiche Tipps zur Raucherentwöhnung?
Hab so schlimme Entzugserscheinungen, ich kann fas an nichts anderes mehr denken als rauchen.... "*Nicotin-withdrawal is a bitch!*"


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Ne ich meinte, als ob die beiden die einzigen waren, die hier was schreiben. Weil Ex1tus auf meine Frage 'warum niemand was schreibt' gesagt hatte das die beiden Pruefungen haben ^^

Hm Raucherentwoehnung? KA gar net anfangen! 

Bexx musst du auch eine Softwareentwicklungsmethode nutzen?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm Raucherentwoehnung? KA gar net anfangen!



Da beschweren sie sich immer alle über die Raucher und wenn einer aufhören will, dann kommen solche antworten ...

Bonbons lutschen, Kaugummis kauen oder die ganze Zeit auf einem Stift oder sowas rumkauen. Hilft. Befriedigt die orale Gewohnheit des Rauchens. Wie ich es von Freunden kenn, sind vor allem Gewohnheiten und fortgehen gefährlich. Also versuchen deine "Raucherrituale" zu umgehen oder bewusst zu unterdrücken und stell immer vorher einen Aufpasser ein wenn du fortgehst und was trinkst.


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Bexx musst du auch eine Softwareentwicklungsmethode nutzen?




Steh gerade auf dem Schlauch bin net sicher was du meinst....


@Ex orale Gewohnheit.....? loooool


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Naja es gibt verschiedene Methoden wie: Wasserfallmodell, RUP, DSDM, V-Modell, XP


Naja da ich nie geraucht hab kann ich damit net helfen, somit kommt der Spruch der bei mir gewirkt hat


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> @Ex orale Gewohnheit.....? loooool



Das sight auf sowas anspringt bin ich ja gewohnt....

http://ruthe.de/frontend/cartoons/strip_0965.jpg


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist ja total lustig  ...
Stell dior vor, jemand kommt zu dir und sagt zu dir: "Naja, eigentlich geht's mir ja ganz gut, aber ich versuche gerade meine oralen Gewohnheiten abzulegen".

Ich glaub ich würd mich verpissen vor lachen


----------



## sight011 (13. Mai 2009)

> Aber ich bin noch da


  Na das ist doch schonmal was!

Bist du eigentlich Mann/Frau Bexx?

Was meinst du denn damit Ex1tus? ;-]


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Eine Frau 
Was hast du gedacht?


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

sight LOL schau ma ins Profil von Bexx 

Da steht unter anderem:


> Über Bexx
> 
> Vor-/Nachname
> Rebecca


und 





> Beruf
> Auszubildende Fachinformatikerin für Anwendungsentwicklung



So nun nochmal zu deiner Frage


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Danke MiMi 

Das nenn ich weiblichen Zusammenhalt ...


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

^^

Dann nochma zu meiner Frage nutzt du solche Methoden gar net? Noch nie was von gehoert?


----------



## sight011 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich gammel doch nicht auf fremder Leute Profil rum  

Okok - die Ladys halten aber nur so lange zusammen, bis sie beide auf den selben Typen stehen   Dann werden sie zickig! 

-Hab ich gehört


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Ach und Kerle moegen es wohl wenn sie auf des selbe Maedel stehen?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> ^^
> 
> Dann nochma zu meiner Frage nutzt du solche Methoden gar net? Noch nie was von gehoert?



Nee, alles was ich mache, mache ich zwar unter Anweisung aber trotzdem frei Schnauze... Doku ist noch nicht so extrem wichtig für mich im Moment, weil meine Projekte ja auch überschaubar sind.


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Naja wir mussten das schon seid dem 1. Semester machen, auch bei Projekten die nur nen paar Wochen lang gingen. Und ne Planung wirst du ja wohl auch machen oder? Bzw evtl nen Entwurf oder sowas und testen muss man ja auch immer.


----------



## sight011 (13. Mai 2009)

> Ach und Kerle moegen es wohl wenn sie auf des selbe Maedel stehen?



Macht doch Spaß die anderen auzustechen  ne jetzt mal ehrlich  sowas ist immer blöd, aber ich glaube Typen würden die Freundschaft vorziehen als das Mädel! Oder net?


----------



## hammet (13. Mai 2009)

Huhu ihrse 4 !


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du denn damit Ex1tus? ;-]



Mhhh, hab ich einfach nur so vor mich her gesagt....:suspekt:

Tja, das mit der Freundschaft ist so ne Sache...wenn da bei beiden Kerlen Liebe im Spiel ist...

edit: Und wie wars, hammetboii?


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Tja mit Liebe ist es immer so eine Sache!
Ich z.B. hab auch einen leichten Crush für jemanden, aber ich bin in festen Händen und ich glaube er auch.... Ich persönlich würde nie etwas tun um eine Beziehung zu sabotieren, was auch meistens gar nicht nötig ist, weil sich ja doch alles irgendwie von selber ergibt wenns denn so gemeint ist...


@MiMi Wenn du mit Planung ein paar Kritzeleien in mein Notizbuch meinst, dann ja-dann hab ich ne Planung. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich das alles irgendwie im Kopf und mach mir nur Stichwortartig Notizen, was bis jetzt auch noch niemand angemeckert hat, aber später muss ich mir auch anständige Doku angewöhnen für meine Projekt...


----------



## hammet (13. Mai 2009)

Najo im allgemeinen wars ziemlich bescheiden  Es haben sich ziemlich viele übder die Prüfung aufgeregt  Es is ja normal so, dass es gute und shclechte Parts gibt aba irgendwie war alles schlecht 
Wobei ich es ned so pessimistisch sehe wie die meisten andern, aber das hat ja leider nix zu sagen


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

Das haben bei meiner Abschlussprüfung auch alle über Englisch gesagt, "viel zu wenig Zeit", "komische Aufgaben". Weil die haben alte Prüfungen gelernt und das war ein neues System. Ich hab nix gelernt, war nach der Hälfte der Zeit fertig und hatte dann ne 2 ^^.

Aber ich glaub in Mathe war das...da haben selbst die Lehrer gesagt: "Wir wissen nicht was das soll." Und im nachhinhein gab es dann eine Anpassung der Punkte/Notenverteilung (heißt das Notenspiegel?). Ich weiß ja nicht wie das die IHK handhabt, aber vielleicht gibt es da dann ne Anpassung.


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Solche Leute lieb ich ja immer , man buckelt sich selbst den allerwertesten ab und schreibt gerade mal so das man bestanden hat und andere machen nix und schreiben die besten Noten.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Solche Leute lieb ich ja immer , man buckelt sich selbst den allerwertesten ab und schreibt gerade mal so das man bestanden hat und andere machen nix und schreiben die besten Noten.



In Mathe war ich aber mit 5 vorzensiert und hab dann ca. 3-4 Jahre Mathe in einem 100-150 Stunden Gewaltakt nachgelernt. Zum Glück zählt die Prüfung mehr und ich bin dann mit der 2 auf die 3 gekommen. In Physik hatte ich ne 3 oder 4, (auch mit 5 vorzensiert) weiß nicht mehr genau. Auf jeden Fall bin ich da auf die 4 gekommen. Da hab ich ca. 50 Stunden gelernt.

Bei Deutsch hab ich aber auch nichts gelernt und hab ne 2 bekommen ^^.


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2009)

Hmpf ^^ dennoch. Gibt ja genug Leute die staenig net lernen und dennoch gute Noten schreiben...

Bah hier fliegt so nen eckliges Viech rum udn ich weiss net wo es hin ist. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich es gesehen hab, ging die Zeit so schnell rum, dann wars um 3 oder so. Seitdem wart ich ganze Zeit das ich gehen kann und war schon so vernarrt da drauf das ich dachte es ist halb 5 anstatt halb 4


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Fast geschafft, noch 40 min und ich fahr heim... 
Schaut euch mal meinen Thread an, vielleicht habt ihr ja auch einen coolen Beitrag 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/340450-dinge-die-ich-immer-mal-sagen-wollte.html


----------



## hammet (13. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hmpf ^^ dennoch. Gibt ja genug Leute die staenig net lernen und dennoch gute Noten schreiben...
> 
> Bah hier fliegt so nen eckliges Viech rum udn ich weiss net wo es hin ist. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich es gesehen hab, ging die Zeit so schnell rum, dann wars um 3 oder so. Seitdem wart ich ganze Zeit das ich gehen kann und war schon so vernarrt da drauf das ich dachte es ist halb 5 anstatt halb 4



*pfeif* :suspekt::suspekt:

Naja hatte im Abi in den Prüfungen jeweils ne 3 (ausser mündlich da ne 2). Und hab auch pro Prüfung max 20 Minuten am Vortag was angeschaut  Außer in 2 Fächern, da hb ich garnix gemacht :X (also die Hälfte ).

Hoffen wir mal dass die IHK-Prüfung was wird


----------



## Bexx (14. Mai 2009)

Ich war auch so, ich hab mit über 30 Fehltagen, wenig Interesse und ganz bestimmt ohne lernen meinen Abschluss mit 2,1 gemacht....
Aber da ich eigentlich immer besser sein wollte um später mehrere Optionen zu haben, hab ich mir das versaut und später bitter bereut... Jetzt lerne ich wie eine Verrückte und bereue das aber auch!


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2009)

Moin moin.
Ich möchte bitte eine doppelte Portion Schlaf bestellen...


----------



## MiMi (14. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen. 
Ich fass es net, und ich lerne und lerne und lerne fuers ABI und was ist? Nicht bestanden. Selbst die muendliche versaut, weil der Lehrer meinte in dem Buch gehts um was anderes als das was ich dachte.


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2009)

Morgööön 

Und Matze wie liefs bei dir?


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie seltsam.
Sonst war immer GH1 am leichtesten GH2 sau schwer und WiSo mal so mal so.
Aber als ich gestern GH1 sah hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr. Fand ich irgendwie die mit Abstand schwierigste. Dachte mir dann nur, jetzt wirds erst richtig schön... aber GH2 hatte ich sogar alle Aufgaben gemacht und erst hinterher eine gestrichen.
WiSo war dann irgendwie, obwohl mir dass in der Zwischenprüfung das Genik gebrochen hat, nur noch Formsache.


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2009)

GH1 empfand ich als normal schwer, bei GH2 hatte icha uch so gut wie keine Probleme, ok manche Dinge waren mies aber naja, das ist ja immer so 
WiSo fand ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schwerer als die WiSo-Teile, die ich zu Hause durchgeschaut hab. Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Morgen.

RAID6 FTW!


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2009)

Yap, ändern kann man sowieso nichts mehr.
Hast du vieleicht irgend einen guten Link zu guten Beispielen für die Projektdokumentataion?


----------



## Bexx (14. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Selbst die muendliche versaut, weil der Lehrer meinte in dem Buch gehts um was anderes als das was ich dachte.



Boaaahhhh, das ist richtig mies, mir ging es auch mal so in einer meiner wichtigsten KA's. Ich hab mir voll den Ast gelernt(war wirklich so) und dann hab ich ne 5 gekriegt weil der bescheuerte Lehrer, der mich sowieso das ganze Jahr über immer gepiesackt hat :-(, gesagt hat, ich hätte am Thema vorbeigeschrieben....Ich hab danach die Arbeit bei meinem Direktor vorgelegt und gesagt, dass ich will das die jemand nachprüft, weil ich mich von dem Lehrer absichtlich benachteiligt fühle (was andere auch bestätigen konnten) und hab dann im Endeffekt ne 2- gekriegt. 
Wenn das nicht so passiert wäre, hätte ich ne 4 auf dem Zeugnis gekriegt!


----------



## Bexx (14. Mai 2009)

Drücke euch beiden die Daumen!


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Yap, ändern kann man sowieso nichts mehr.
> Hast du vieleicht irgend einen guten Link zu guten Beispielen für die Projektdokumentataion?



Ähm also der Abgabetermin für die Projektdokumentation bei uns ist heute 
Gehts bei dir noch länger, obwohl nur 10 Seiten?

Naja ein gutes Beispielt hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich hab nur ein PDF von einem Systemintegrator (http://www.uncleboob.com), sonst hab ich nichts.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne ein paar Lehrer und die haben mir bestätigt das man jedem Schüler im Endeffekt die Note geben kann die man will.


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ähm also der Abgabetermin für die Projektdokumentation bei uns ist heute
> Gehts bei dir noch länger, obwohl nur 10 Seiten?


Also hier vor mir auf der Projektgenemigung steht dass es bis zum 29. Mai bei der IHK vorliegen muss


----------



## sight011 (14. Mai 2009)

stueL nioM nioM


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also hier vor mir auf der Projektgenemigung steht dass es bis zum 29. Mai bei der IHK vorliegen muss



Komisch, wann war denn der Zeitraum für das Einreichen des Konzeptes? Vielleicht habt ihr ja im Allgemeinen später angefangen.
Naja meine Doku ist seit letzten Mittwoch raus


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2009)

Hmm, das weiß ich nicht mehr. Auf jedenfall will mein Ausbilder das bis anfang nächster Woche fertig haben -.-
Wie lautet denn das Passwort damit die die Doku von deinem Link öffnen kann?
Nebenbei, wo hast du eigentlich geschrieben (gestern meine ich)


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> stueL nioM nioM



Was willst du uns den damit sagen?


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Was willst du uns den damit sagen?



Du hast das schon mal rückwärts gelesen, oder?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

Äähhhhh....es ist so *schnell wegrenn*


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2009)

Erwischt


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, das weiß ich nicht mehr. Auf jedenfall will mein Ausbilder das bis anfang nächster Woche fertig haben -.-
> Wie lautet denn das Passwort damit die die Doku von deinem Link öffnen kann?
> Nebenbei, wo hast du eigentlich geschrieben (gestern meine ich)



Hö? Was für ein passwort? ^^

Wir haben im Deutschen Museum geschrieben.


----------



## Matze (14. Mai 2009)

Beim öffnen vom PDF wird ein Passwort verlangt ?!

Ich hab im "Sportpark" in Bayreuth geschrieben. Also irgend so ne große Turnhalle.


----------



## sight011 (14. Mai 2009)

Was geht bei euch so? Fertig mit den Prüfungen habe ich gelesen, wann bekommt ihr die Ergebnisse?


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2009)

Bei der mündlichen Prüfung, oder schon vorher, was aber schlecht ist, da das heißt, dass man in die mündliche Nachprüfung muss wiel man weniger als 50% hat


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Mai 2009)

STILLEBRECHER! Mhhh, das hab ich gerade mit dem Grafiktablett geschrieben, das geht doch per Tasta noch um einiges schneller...aber sonst rockt das Ding wie nix!


----------



## MiMi (14. Mai 2009)

Wollt mri auch ma eins holen, zum Texturen machen fuer Maya. Ich will aber kein Schrottding und auch kein Vermoegen ausgeben.Und dann wird schwierig


----------



## hammet (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab eins 
Aber ist kein Proding, war recht billig, aber es funktioniert einwandfrei, auch die Schrifterkennung.


----------



## MiMi (14. Mai 2009)

Naja schoenen Feierabend


----------



## hammet (15. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen ihr Leser 

Ich hoffe am Ende der Woche gehts euch auch so gut wie mir?


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie na ja, hab verdammt mieß geschlafen.
Hauptasche der Tag geht heute schnell rum ^^


----------



## hammet (15. Mai 2009)

Joa, hoffentlich .. 


Naja manche sind heute doch eher ned so gut drauf..nicht wahr Ex1tus? *fg* *zwinker*


----------



## Matze (15. Mai 2009)

Was, wie, wo?
Gut drauf bin ich auch nicht -.-


----------



## Bexx (15. Mai 2009)

Morgen 

Sagt mal, wer hat denn von euch schon C++ programmiert?
Muss einen Python Quelltext entweder in C oder C++ umschreiben, aber ich kann kein C++ und in C ist eine GUI Mord....
Kann man sich leicht in C++ einlernen?


----------



## hammet (15. Mai 2009)

Also mit c++ hab ich shconmal was gemacht


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

Morgen.


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja manche sind heute doch eher ned so gut drauf..nicht wahr Ex1tus? *fg* *zwinker*



Hast du ihn schon geärgert?


----------



## hammet (15. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Morgen.
> 
> 
> Hast du ihn schon geärgert?



Naja geärgert nicht  Aber naja er kocht bestimmt innerlich


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

Ein paar kleine stichelnde Bemerkungen sind angebracht


----------



## sight011 (15. Mai 2009)

Moin *Katerstimmung*


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Moin *Katerstimmung*



Was haste denn gestern wieder angestellt?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Mai 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Was haste denn gestern wieder angestellt?



Er war im Chat.. mwahahahahhahahaha...


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Mai 2009)

Da hab ich auch schon lang nicht mehr vorbeigeschaut ^^. Deswegen bin ich in letzter Zeit so fit :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (15. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen  FREITAG JUHU




Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Morgen
> 
> Sagt mal, wer hat denn von euch schon C++ programmiert?
> Muss einen Python Quelltext entweder in C oder C++ umschreiben, aber ich kann kein C++ und in C ist eine GUI Mord....
> Kann man sich leicht in C++ einlernen?



Hm, noch ne neue Sprache?  Ich hab mich ziemlich schwer getan bei dem Umstieg von Java auf C++ vorallem mit den ganzen Pointer drecks Zeug und erst in Header File definieren dann in cpp Datei. Achja und Objekte selbst wieder loeschen etc.


----------



## sight011 (15. Mai 2009)

unter anderem Alex , War ja gestern auch noch auf meinem ersten Polterabend!


----------



## Bexx (15. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mich ziemlich schwer getan bei dem Umstieg von Java auf C++ vorallem mit den ganzen Pointer drecks Zeug und erst in Header File definieren dann in cpp Datei. Achja und Objekte selbst wieder loeschen etc.



Ich kann ja schon C, aber trotzdem sieht C++ super komplex für mich aus... 
Aber das wurde jetzt erst mal wegen Klärungsbedarf verschoben *puh



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm, noch ne neue Sprache?


Ja, aber echt... Ich bin nicht Superwoman, würde mich freuen wenn ich bei einer mal 2-3 Monate bleiben könnte.

Na, sind bei dir wieder alle da, oder biste noch alleine?


----------



## MiMi (15. Mai 2009)

Das war ja "nur" 2 Tage. Aber Montag und evtl Dienstag wieder.


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Und wieder einmal ein oeder Montag 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## hammet (18. Mai 2009)

Jup 
Auch ein guten Morgen !


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Und wie war dein Wochenende?


----------



## hammet (18. Mai 2009)

Najo ganz in Ordnung..wie immer 
Und bei dir so? 
Hoffen wir mal , dass der Tag schnell vergeht


----------



## sight011 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab genau 1 € am Wochenende ausgegeben!  War aber trotzdem cool!


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Joa, ganz entspannt aber zu kurz wie immer, ehe man sich bissel entspannen kann ist schon wieder Sonntag abend. Gott sei dank ist Donnerstag Feiertag und Freitag haben wir frei 

Wie kann man denn nur 1 euro ausgeben?

Ich brauch ne neue Tastatur, habt ihr Empfehlungen? also die man sich auch leisten kann?


----------



## hammet (18. Mai 2009)

Inwiefern eine Empfehlung? Eine Tasttaur für 5 Euro vom Discounter tuts auch


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

Haha, ich brauch eine am besten mit so flachen Tasten und Handballenauflage. Die fuer 5 euro klappen wie bloede das is doch dumm ^^. 

Oh man, jetzt sollte ich am Freitag nen update machen, weil ich ne CFG datei uebersetzen sollte ins deutsche, hatte dann aber mein Programm net meh rgestartet, jetzt will ich das starten udn es kommen in anderen Klassen (die net von mir sind) Fehlermeldungen. Und es is keiner da, sowas hasse ich ja.


----------



## sight011 (18. Mai 2009)

> Wie kann man denn nur 1 euro ausgeben?



Als Frau solltest du das doch wissen 

... ne hab gar nix gemacht! Mein bester Kollege war da und hat n Bier mit mir getrunken und meinte ob ich noch eins haben will,  ...  und am Samstag habe ich halt mit  meiner Arbeitskollegin gekocht und Bier getrunken!  und dan nwar auch schon Sonntag da war ich zwischen 10-12 km joggen und hab vorm Rechenr gechillt.


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2009)

10-12km joggen? OHwei!


----------



## sight011 (18. Mai 2009)

Och ging schon ab


----------



## hammet (19. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen und Tutorianer


----------



## MiMi (19. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen dir auch.
Nur noch heute und morgen endlich


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Moinsen!


----------



## hammet (19. Mai 2009)

Warum denn so ein trauriges Gesicht?


----------



## MiMi (19. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Moinsen!



Guten morgen.
Wasn los?


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich muss arbeiten! Und ich mus sin letzter Zeit jeden Tag an meine Ex-Freundin denken udn wir treffen uns erst i nder Mitte des nächsten Monats im "ALex" das ist noch so lange hin ...


----------



## MiMi (19. Mai 2009)

Hm aber wir muessen doch auch arbeiten?

Wieso seht ihr euch denn wenn es deine ex is?


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Ja ich weiß das ihr ja auch arbeitet, aber ich hab heute irgendwie mal gar keinen Bock! 

Weil wir uns verabredet haben


----------



## MiMi (19. Mai 2009)

So gehts mir fast jeden Tag ^^
Aber is ja nur noch heut und morgen.


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Geht mir eigentlich nieeeeeeeeeee so! Aber heute is nich gut  Wie gesagt in Gednaken vol lbei der Ex  nicht zu vergessen mit Ex = Ex1tus


----------



## MiMi (19. Mai 2009)

Wieso verabredet man sich denn mit der ex, das sie ne Ex is muss ja nen Grund haben ^^


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Is eine lange Geschichte  für die du bestrimmt keine Zeit hast


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. Mai 2009)

Hoho liebe Leutchen.
Bäh, muss um halb 8 wieder in die Schule -.-


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

> Bäh, muss um halb 8 wieder in die Schule -.-



Bääääh, wie geht das denn? Aber schön das du da bist Wiesel, leistest mir bis dahi nein bisschen Gesellschaft?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. Mai 2009)

Ne Fotoaustellung über die BRD, Pflicht für die 10er.
Klar leiste ich dir was Gesellschaft


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist angenehm weil ich muss jetzt hier noch 1 Stunde nach der Arbeit abchillen, weil ich mich heute vor dem Training mit meiner Lauf-Partnerin verabredet habe und das 2 min von mir ist - wenn ich jetzt nach AHuse gehen würde - könnte ich sobald ich da bin gleich wieder starten - Wir wollen heute mal 800 m auf Zeit rennen, nachdem wir sonst imemr nur Langstrecke gelaufen sind ! Was geht bei dir so? Machst du das heute noch fit mit dem Intro?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. Mai 2009)

Ich denk mal heute Abend nicht mehr.
Bereite gerade nen altes WIP in C4D auf und schau, dass ich das nachher in den Showroom stelle.
Das Intro mach ich wohl erst, wenn der PC geplättet wurde 
Ist dann halt, sobald ich die Festplatte hab.


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Verrätst du schon was es ist?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich nett bin ja...
Muss ich mal überlegen x)
Wäre eigentlich schon fertig, hab aber ne Textur vergessen /:
Ist ne Portalgun aus dem Spiel - wer hätte es gedacht - Portal.


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Unglaublich - ich nicht  hehe  na dann mal raus damit! Und hast für heute noch nen Plan, für diesen Dienstag Abend?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. Mai 2009)

Ne... Werd da nur in der Schule rumhängen und früh pennen gehn. Hab letzte Nacht recht wenig gepennt.


----------



## sight011 (19. Mai 2009)

Das Gefühl habe ich irgendwie ständig ... primär wenn gerade ein Wochenende  war ;-)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. Mai 2009)

Dann verabschiede ich mich mal. Bild ist da und ich jetzt gleich wieder in der Schule...
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## hammet (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen ihrse alle.


----------



## sight011 (20. Mai 2009)

Moin Hamlet!


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen ihrs 

Hab heut morgen irgendwie meine 2 Aepfel vergessen ARG :S


----------



## sight011 (20. Mai 2009)

Ißt du nur 2 Äpfel über den ganzen Tag?


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

Ne hab noch Brot mit. Eig ess ich um 10 die Aepfel so dass ich dann um 12 und 15 Uhr das Brot essen kann.


----------



## sight011 (20. Mai 2009)

Is das nicht voll wenig? Ich weiß sowas fragt man eigentlich nicht - aber wieviel kg wiegst du denn?  (das klingt als würest du sehr wenig essen)


----------



## hammet (20. Mai 2009)

Wieso sollte das weig sein? Ich esse bis ich von der Arbeit Heim komme auch nur eine Brezel und irgendwas dazu (Apfeltasche o.ä.).


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

Lol ich sagte ja net wie viel Brot  (ich umgehe deine Gewichtsfrage einfach mal)
Eigentlich mittags 2 scheiben und um 15 uhr nochma ne Scheibe. Wenig is das net


----------



## sight011 (20. Mai 2009)

Wie lang bist du denn beiu der Arbeit? Ich bin beispielsweise von 9:00 bis -18 uhr bei der Arbeit und ich bin meist ein nicht Frühstücker! Gut heute hatte ich noch 5 Toast dabei! 

Aber finde ich nicht gerade viel!


----------



## hammet (20. Mai 2009)

Falls das "du" nicht nur an Mimi gerichtet ist, schrieb ich auch mal 
Also ich arbeite von 8:30 bis 17:00 (8 Std.) und frühstücke auch nie  
Aber bsi 18 Uhr halte ich es locker aus (acuh danahc geh ich ned zu Grunde ).


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

Bin von viertel vor 9 bis um 17 Uhr bei der Arbeit. Wobei ich um 7:20 ausm Haus muss.. Davor fruehstuck ich noch. Und bin dann gegen 18:30 oder 19:00 Uhr zuhause, je nachdem ob ich den Bus/ Zug bekomme oder net. 

Ohne Fruehstueck koennt ich net ma ausm Haus


----------



## MiMi (20. Mai 2009)

So Leute ich wuensch euch ein schones Wochenende. 
JUHU 

Bis Montag


----------



## sight011 (20. Mai 2009)

So jetzt hab ich auch Wochenende musste von 9 - bis 20 Uhr abreiten (man war das stressig )- das als Auszubildender  Wenn das mal nicht illegal ist! 

Aber Wayne! 

Jetzt habe ich bis Montag frei!  Wünsch euch was!


----------



## hammet (22. Mai 2009)

Azubi = max. 10 Std am Tag.
Azubi = keine Überstunden.

Wer weiß, wer weiß 

Naja auf alle Fälle guten Morgen auch wenn ich bezweifle, dass heute jemand da ist


----------



## sight011 (22. Mai 2009)

Die klare Antwort ist als es was illegal

Ich hab 11 Std. gearbeitet

und es warenja Überstunden 

Ach Wayne, wenn ich Überstunden mache feier ich die auch nicht ab. Für mich ist das selbstverständlich wenn noch was zu tun ist, dass das dann fertig gemacht wird 

Und du musst arbeiten H.?  mfg


----------



## hammet (22. Mai 2009)

Naja aber wenn du die Überstunden nicht bezahlt bekommst etc. macht sich dein Betrieb strafbar 

Ich gehöre wohl zu den 10% der Bevölkerung, die heute arbeitet


----------



## sight011 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich mag ja meine Arbeit also warum sollte ich Sie - ... anzeigendoer sowas ?

Du Armer -  Aber du packst das schon und ... ich bin ja da


----------



## hammet (22. Mai 2009)

Es geht ja ned darum, dass du sie anzeigst  Wenn die Behörden das mitkriegen ises was anderes 


Naja hier ist ja besonders viel los @.@ da passt der alte Threadtitel wieder besser


----------



## sight011 (22. Mai 2009)

Meinst du :-(  Ich glaube das interessiert keinen 


Haha ja waswill man machen - die meisten schlafen wahrscheinlich noch 

Was geht bei dir am Wochenende - ich mein ich hab ja schon - war voll geil getsern grillen & chillen


----------



## hammet (22. Mai 2009)

Naja, obs wen interessiert is natürlich die andere Sache 


Ja, ich bezog mich auch eher auf die Arbeit *fg*

Nicht viel, ich krieg Besuch und werd mal schaun was man so unternimmt


----------



## sight011 (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe du hast den Tag noch rumbekommen - ich musste los hab mir neuen RAM und ne Mouse geholt


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen....


----------



## hammet (25. Mai 2009)

Morgen du Miesepeter + alle anderen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> du Miesepeter



früh immer!


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen Freunde der Sonne


----------



## hammet (25. Mai 2009)

Uiui der Matze is wieder da 

Huhuuuuu Maaaatzeeee 


@Ex
Naja nicht nur frühs


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Yes! Vom M zum dem a zu dem t über z bis zum e ja, ich bin back ^^

Hab ja die letzen Tage nicht viel verpasst. 
Los, das muss nachgeholt werden ;-)


----------



## MiMi (25. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen bin auch wieder da ^^


----------



## hammet (25. Mai 2009)

Huhu MiMi-Maus (irgendwoher kenn ich diesen Ausdruck oO).

Ja Matze, war ned so viel los hier


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Wir wohl nächste Woche wieder so sein, da hab ich endlich eine Woche Urlaub. Anders würde ich wohl das nächste Wochenende nicht überleben ^^


----------



## hammet (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm immer diese Hiobsbotschaften am Morgen @.@


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Warum so pessimistisch. Mehr Optimismuss, wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Naja nicht nur frühs



Son Quatsch. Nur weil in die HS nichts reingeht :suspekt:...


----------



## MiMi (25. Mai 2009)

Nix da maus ttzzzz

Gott sei dank ist naechste Woche Montag schon wieder Feiertag  

Wie war euer WE?


----------



## sight011 (25. Mai 2009)

Moin *Anwesenheits-Liste rauskram*


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

@Ex
Was heist "HS"?

@Mimi
Absolut überultra ;-)


----------



## hammet (25. Mai 2009)

Joa mein WE war in Ordnung, hatte meine Eltern und meien Schwester zu Besuch 


@Matze 
HS dürfte HighSkiller heißen 
Exitus is gestern jämmerlich untergegangen in einem 3on3


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

@Matze, hammet: Ich meinte mit HS etwas sehr viel böseres...Das Wort kennt ihr alle, ich kann es hier aber nicht ausschreiben.

@hammet: Ich geh immer nur mit euch zusammen unter . Ich hab dann noch ein 3on3 gespielt, um dann erstmal 3 Kills inner Pistol zu machen und sonst haben wir uns die brüderlich geteilt .

WE war nicht so toll. War ja noch n bißchen krank. Bin zwar Freitag auf ein Konzert, dann Samstag ging es mir aber dann schon wieder leicht schlechter und ich hab mir gedacht, bevor ich wieder "rückfällig" werd, bleib ich lieber daheim.


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

@Ex
Wie wäre es mit einem Hinweis?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

S steht für Sohn.


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm, jetzt ergibt das langsam einen Sinn...

Mal ne Frage:
Ich hab am letzen Mittwoch mir einen Soundkarte in meien PC gebaut und den OnBoard Chip deaktiviert... jetzt hab ich nicht nur besseren Sound, sonder meine Spiele laufen jetzt sogar in höhren Einstellungen flüssig. Kann das wirklich so viel ausmachen oder liegt es einfach nur daran, dass ich alle Lüfter mal wieder sauber gemacht habe? ^^^^


----------



## sight011 (25. Mai 2009)

Hab meine Lüfter auch sauber gemacht, schnurrt jetzt wie ein Kätzchen der Aparat! :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Und das war deine Wochenendbeschäftigung? ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich hab am letzen Mittwoch mir einen Soundkarte in meien PC gebaut und den OnBoard Chip deaktiviert... jetzt hab ich nicht nur besseren Sound, sonder meine Spiele laufen jetzt sogar in höhren Einstellungen flüssig. Kann das wirklich so viel ausmachen oder liegt es einfach nur daran, dass ich alle Lüfter mal wieder sauber gemacht habe? ^^^^



Also ich hab gehört ne Soundkarte macht bis zu 10% Unterschied. Wenn die Spiele dann auch noch Prozessorlastig sind kann das durchaus auch mehr sein.


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Ach so ist das. Dachte schon ich schiebe Halos ^^


----------



## sight011 (25. Mai 2009)

> Und das war deine Wochenendbeschäftigung?



Nicht nur, war auch grillen, beim Italiener n Bier trinken, im Irish Pub Pizza essen --> moment wenn ich mir die letzten beide Punkte anschaue habe ich irgendwie etwas flasch gemacht! 

Und ich bin letzte  Woche insgesamt bestimmt 40 km gelaufen!  Voll geil!

Und gestern Abend habe ich noch mit meiner Ex geschrieben, ey Leute ich sag euch was, irgendwann lauf ich Amok ich halte es einfach nicht mehr ohne Sie aus - anderen Frauen interessieren mich einfach nicht nur SIE!  

Aber das macht mich voll fertig  Hab deswegen heute auch voll kein Bock zu arbeiten 

mfg


----------



## MiMi (25. Mai 2009)

Wusst ich gar net mit der Soundkarte, aber mein Rechner ist ja erst neu, bis her keine Probs 

Achja bin schon in Woche 11 von 20


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

@sight
Stimmt, bischen verdreht deine "Kneipentouren" ^^

Das ist ne schei*ß Situation. Würde ich aber so schnell wie möglich klären, bevor du gar nicht mehr auf die Arbeit gehst.
Wenns dich tröstet, ich hab auch heute gar keine Lust auf Arbeit, hat aber andere Gründe.

@Mimi
Tja, wenn man keinen Neuen hat, muss man halt das beste aus dem Alten machen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

@ sight: Du erinnerst mich voll an nen Kumpel von mir. Der ist bei seinen Erzählungen auch immer emotional voll dabei .


----------



## sight011 (25. Mai 2009)

Wo bin ich denn Emotional ich bin sauer oder bzw. unzufrieden - kann ich auch nichts machen :-/ 

Ja Danke Matze ein wenig schon  Dazu kommt das ich viel zu müde bin!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Sight, versteh mich doch nicht falsch...Ich meinte nur das du dich gefreut hast das du beim Italiener ein Bier getrunken und im Pub ne Pizza gegessen hast und bestimmt 40 km gelaufen bist und danach gleich unzufrieden als du das mit deiner Ex erzählt hast. Du bist halt bei deinen "erzählungen" emotional voll dabei. Das meinte ich.


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Gern geschehen. Wo du von müde sprichst, ich glaube ich habe die letzen 2 Wochen das schlafen verlernt. Ich wach immer um 8 auf, selbst wenn ich erst gegen 4 schlafen gehe... frag mich nur, warum ich die Augen noch aufbekomme :suspekt: ^^


----------



## MiMi (25. Mai 2009)

Hm kommt mir bisel bekannt vor ^^. Von Freitag auf Samstag erst um 6 im Bett und um 9 wach gewesen, noch bissel gedoest bis um 10/ halb 11.


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

So langsam mal mittag machen


----------



## MiMi (25. Mai 2009)

Na dann ma guten Hunger hab eben schon gegessen


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

Bin doch schon längst wieder hier


----------



## sight011 (25. Mai 2009)

Joah, ist halt so, wenn ich über verganges Nachdenke - in dem Fall das Wochenende, muss ich erst an die guten Sachen denken und dann ist mir beim schreiben halt eingefallen, das mich das geärgert hat.  

Ich glaub ich spring gleich vom Balkon, Ich sag nur Wayne 


EDIT: Oh man was fü+r ein besch**** Tag


----------



## hammet (25. Mai 2009)

Wie kommt man am Besten von München nach Hamburg?  :suspekt::suspekt:


Hmm wieso is der Tag heute nicht nach deinem Geschmack?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wie kommt man am Besten von München nach Hamburg?  :suspekt::suspekt:


Tja, kommt darauf an wie du am besten definierst. Flugzeug würde schnell  + stressfrei funktionieren. Am günstigsten bist du wahrscheinlich mit der Bahn unterwegs. Und Auto hast du ja glaub ich keins. Da ich weiß das es nur für ein Vorstellungsgespräch ist, würde ich dir zur Bahn raten (ICE ist ziemlich schön + schnell, aber halt auch teuer).

@sight: Die Sonne scheint doch...

Schau mal das du das mit ihr geklärt bekommst, oder ist da nichts mehr zu machen?


----------



## hammet (25. Mai 2009)

Naja Bahn dauert ca 6 Stunden, Flugzeug ca 1 Stunde 20 Minuten (ohne Einchecken etc). Ich weiß ned genau was ich nehmen soll  Weil ichd ie Preise auch jetzt nicht im Kopf habe (Bahn kostet glaub ich imer 89 Euro eine Fahrt).


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Also für Hin&Rückflug legst du locker 175-200€ hin. Wenns reicht. Mit der Bahn zahlste bei ICE 130 €. Da würde ich fast lieber fliegen.


----------



## sight011 (25. Mai 2009)

Eigentmklich schon baer jetzt bin ich auch noch gerade so schlecht drauf  - wer will denn schon mit jemand was zu tun haben der der schlecht gelaunteste Mensch ist. :-(


----------



## Matze (25. Mai 2009)

sight - Zweifel :suspekt:... irgendwie nicht vereinbar.
Für sowas sollten doch Freunde da sein, egal wie man gelaunt ist.


----------



## MiMi (25. Mai 2009)

Aber bis zum Flughafen muss man ja auch noch normalerweise, weiss ja net wie weit der von dir entfernt ist. 
Aber ICE ist echt extrem teuer. Das guenstigste waere am Wochenende mit Wochenendticket aber da is man ewig unterwegs und ich denk ma du brauchst auch innerhalb der Woche. 
Also bleibt dir nur vergleichen zwischen Flug und Bahn (IC/ICE)


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Ja, aber 12 Stunden und vielleicht insgesamt 5 Stunden sind schon ein großer Unterschied. Und im Zug schlafen ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert (trotz ICE)... Ich hätte keine Lust auf ein Bewerbungsgespräch, nachdem ich 6 Stunden Zug und vllt noch ne halbe Stunde U/S-Bahn gefahren bin.


----------



## MiMi (25. Mai 2009)

Das bleibt wohl net aus bei so ne langen Strecke. Waere nur die Moeglichkeit noch nen Zimmer im Hotel/ Jugendherberge zu mieten fuer ne Nacht und halt am Tag vorher anzureisen.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Dann kommt er wahrscheinlich auf den gleichen Preis wie wenn er fliegt...


----------



## hammet (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm genau die geleichen Gedanken habe ich mri auch gemacht  Und bin bis jetzt zu noch keinem Entschluss gekommen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Mai 2009)

Dann flieg. Ist doch schöner .


----------



## hammet (26. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits  

Na wie gehts euch dnen heute so? ISt es bei euch auch so warm wie hier?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

PeaZz in!

Einfach großartig ^^, troz zu wenig schlaf ^^ .  Warm ist kein Ausdruck -.-


----------



## hammet (26. Mai 2009)

Ja mir ises auch viel zu warm (alles über 10 Grad ist eh zu viel).

Wieso bist du so gut gelaunt?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

Yup, 10° weniger wäre nicht schlecht, muss später noch im Anzug zu einem Kunden -.-

Bin seit dem WE nicht mehr solo unterwegs


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen. Gestern wars draussen waermer als jetzt und hier drinnen is es trotzdem waermer. Aber vermutlich auch weil ich was waermeres angezogen hab, nachdem es heut beim Aufstehen geregnet und gehagelt hatte. Ganz klasse.


----------



## sight011 (26. Mai 2009)

Yeah sehr gut Matze - im Anzug *lol  Hustler


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Yup, 10° weniger wäre nicht schlecht, muss später noch im Anzug zu einem Kunden -.-
> 
> Bin seit dem WE nicht mehr solo unterwegs



Sch*** gelaufen mit dem Anzug. 

Wie kommts?


----------



## hammet (26. Mai 2009)

Ok, der Ausflug nach Hamburg fällt ins Wasser


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Warum denn das?


----------



## hammet (26. Mai 2009)

Weil ich nicht mehr "benötigt" werde


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Sch*** gelaufen mit dem Anzug.
> 
> Wie kommts?


Oh ja, so ein sch*#~~, war irre heis in dem Auto und dem Anzug -.-

Wie soll man darauf antworten?



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich nicht mehr "benötigt" werde



Sehs positiv. Jetzt musst du dir keinen Streß mehr machen, wie du dort hin kommst .


----------



## sight011 (26. Mai 2009)

Wir haben hier genau und konstant 30 ° C das sind 3 Kelvin mehr als gestern  Ich sterbe hier ;-] Aber sonst bin ich besser drauf als gestern - ich hab mich nachgestern echt selbst gefragt "Was war da denn los?! "


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

ich sitz hier in einem fast schon zu kühlem Stahlbetonbau. Jedes mal wenn ich rausgeh hauts mich fast um.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> "Was war da denn los?! "



Das passiert manchmal...


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Naja nachdem ich etwas hier sitze, isses angenehm hier 

Weiss einer von euch wann Sprechzeiten bei allgemeinen Aerzten sind?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Mai 2009)

Is doch unterschiedlich?! Sind ja keine Banken .


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Grmpf. Gibts da nix einheitliches? ttzzz


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

@Mimi
Frag doch einfach bei dem jenigen Arzt nach


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Geht ja net von hier aus ^^ Will ja wissen wann ich nach Hause muesste um noch hinfahren zu koennen


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr im Betrieb kein Telefon? ;-]


----------



## sight011 (26. Mai 2009)

Boah habt ihr auch manchmal das Gefühl das euch ne menge der gesamten Arbeit aufgebrummt wird?


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

@Mimi
Der Artzt/Die Arztpraxis hat doch bestimmt eine Homepage...

@sight
Ja


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab oft das Gefühl das manche denken man macht 2 Klicks und alles ist fertig..."Machen ja heutzutage alles selber diese Compluter..."


----------



## hammet (26. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Sehs positiv. Jetzt musst du dir keinen Streß mehr machen, wie du dort hin kommst .



Naja schon, aber ich hätte da sehr gern gearbeitet...


----------



## MiMi (26. Mai 2009)

Ne hab eben schon gegoogelt, unser kleines Nest braucht sowas wohl net ^^

Ne net alle oder zu viel Arbeit, sondern einfach Ueberforderung weil ich einiges noch net gemacht hab. Dann hab ich so nen Gefuehl als haette ich kein Planv on nix.


----------



## Matze (26. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ne net alle oder zu viel Arbeit, sondern einfach Ueberforderung weil ich einiges noch net gemacht hab. Dann hab ich so nen Gefuehl als haette ich kein Planv on nix.


Das kenne ich. Liegt meist daran, dass ich mich in letzter Zeit einfach nicht lange konzentrieren kann (nur 5 Std oder so)


----------



## Bexx (27. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das kenne ich. Liegt meist daran, dass ich mich in letzter Zeit einfach nicht lange konzentrieren kann (nur 5 Std oder so)



Da leide ich auf jeden Fall mit euch, krieg in letzter Zeit echt granix mehr auf den Appel :-(


Guten Morgen by the way


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Wünsche einen guten Morgen an alle.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen, die Damen und Herren.


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Kann mir einer mal verraten, warum erst Mittwoch ist -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht..Komisch. Fühlt sich an als hätte ich schon ne Woche gearbeitet...


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Eben. Außerdem freu ich mich aufs Wochenende und Urlaub hab ich nächste Woche auch noch... wie die Zeit schleichen kann


----------



## hammet (27. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen.


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Morgen ist gut


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

Naja ^^ Guten mittag  
War eben erstma beim Arzt.


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Und, funktioniert alles noch


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

Naja net so ganz, jeder Schritt tut weh und sitzen auch teilweise.


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Oh. Ich hoffe mal es ist nichts ernstets ...


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

Naja, hab Creme bekommen und Tabletten. Wird schon wieder irgendwie, wenn ich net immer so weit von der Bushalte hierherlaufen muesste.


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Schon mal gefragt, ob dich einer deiner Arbeitskolegen mitnehmen kann/würde?


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

Fahren ja in die andere Richtung. Und der Chef is immer viel laenger da.


----------



## sight011 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich kotz im Kreis wen ndas so weiter geht


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

PeaZz sight. Auf was bezogen?


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

Im Kreis kotzen, ma was neues


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Erinnert mich an meinen kleinen Cousin, der kotzt und sich selbst davor ekelt und deswegen wie ein Irrer durchs Haus rennt (natürlich immer noch kotzend)... ;-]


----------



## sight011 (27. Mai 2009)

Hab mometan echt mhammer viel zu tun°!  Die Schweine Will mich aber nicht drüber aufregen, wenn davon was zu spät an Kunden geht haben sich das meine Vorgesetzten selbst zu zu schreiben  

Aber gestern ist was cooles einschlagendes in der Geschichte des A. passiert ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber gestern ist was cooles einschlagendes in der Geschichte des A. passiert ;-]



*sich zu Füßen das A. auf die eigenen Beine setzen und gespannt zu ihm aufguck*


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber gestern ist was cooles einschlagendes in der Geschichte des A. passiert ;-]



So möge er uns davon berichten und uns an seiner Weisheit und neuen Erkenntnis teilhaben, Bruder A.


----------



## MiMi (27. Mai 2009)

*rumhoppel* Ja erzaehl


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Also wirklich. Erst die Menge einheizen und dann kommt nichts


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Mai 2009)

Erinnert mich an Duke Nukem Forever ;-]. Aber jetzt werde ich ungeduldig du Schlingel!


----------



## Matze (27. Mai 2009)

Er sollte sich beeilen, bevor keiner mehr da ist, ihm zuzuhören


----------



## sight011 (27. Mai 2009)

Sorry, kann gerade erst wieder online kommen, jetzt wo ich zu HAuse bin! 

Hab echt so übertrieben viel zu tun und sobald ich das fertig habe was ich egrade machen (IHK-Zeitschrift), wartet eine Flash-Präsentation und ein weiteres 3d-Modell und eine Architekten-Broschüre = mit 3d Geschichten, Datenzusammenführung in InDesign (sprich auslesen einer externen Datei in ein Datenblatt in dem eben genannten Layout-Programm) Änderungen einfließen lassen und das ganze in eine Druckbare PDF exportieren, auf mich.  Also fast nix (liegt nur daran weil die anderen in der Firma das nicht können )

und jetzt dazu  ... (wie herrlich ihr mich gerade amüsiert habt )



> *sich zu Füßen das A. auf die eigenen Beine setzen und gespannt zu ihm aufguck*



*loool 



> So möge er uns davon berichten und uns an seiner Weisheit und neuen Erkenntnis teilhaben, Bruder A.



Ich will doch meinen Brüdern meines Ordens nichts vorenthalten



> *rumhoppel* Ja erzaehl



... Und schwestern 



> Also wirklich. Erst die Menge einheizen und dann kommt nichts



... *Trommelwirbel*...



> Erinnert mich an Duke Nukem Forever . Aber jetzt werde ich ungeduldig du Schlingel!



... Muahahaaaa ...



> Er sollte sich beeilen, bevor keiner mehr da ist, ihm zuzuhören



:-( Ich kann nicht ich muss die Fakten erst selbst noch prüfen, aber ich verspreche wenn ich die "Massen" ;-] schon anheize kommt die Tage noch eine sightomatische Geschichte dabei rum 

Jedenfalls in der Regel - und dann werden wir sehen ;-] mfg euer sizzo01


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Boah habt ihr auch manchmal das Gefühl das euch ne menge der gesamten Arbeit aufgebrummt wird?



Nö, man findet ja immer einen anderen D*****, dem man sie aufbrummen kann.


----------



## sight011 (27. Mai 2009)

@ MArtin sag nicht du hast den ganzen Thread gelesen


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Solche Leute gibt es noch, die sich so viel Schwachsinn antun 
^^

Ach ja, sight! Das ist fies -.-


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Morgööööööön 

Na alles fit bei euch Spammern?


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Fast! Mir steht eindeutig der Donnerstag noch im Weg.


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Ich bin wieder gut gelaunt, da könnte heute auch DIenstag sein, das würde mich nicht stören  (ok Montag wäre wohl zu hart an der Grenze  )


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Warum so gut drauf?

Damn, ich weiß nicht, wie ich meine Abschlusspräsentation anfangen, bzw gestalten soll. Gar keine Lust drauf -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo. Mir gehts net gut...Halsschmerzen, Schnupfen, leichte Kopfschmerzen, mir tut alles weh...leichte Erkältung halt (hatte ich eigentlich auch schon letzte Woche). Normalerweise würde ich mich 1-2 Tage ins Bett legen und dann wär das vorbei, aber mein einziger Kollege der das gleiche hier macht hat sich sein Bein total kapput gemacht und kann deswegen auf keinen Fall reinkommen. Mal schauen wie lange ich krank durchhalten kann....


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Tjo, Betriebsgeheimnis 



Armer Ex!tus  
Hoffen wir, dass es dir bald wieder besser geht.


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen da bin ich auch wieder. 

SChon die Haelfte der Woche rum. Gott sei dank. Waer doch schon Freitag.. *schnueff*


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Wieder so ein gemeiner heute 


Durchhalten Ex, nur noch heute und morgen!

@Mimi
da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Bei mir is der Freitag auch noch dazwischen...


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte gestern einen Anruf, deswegen bin ich happy 


Ach Matze, hattest du dir eigentlich das Buch angeschaut, dass ich dir geschickt hatte?


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Matze änder deine Beiträge nicht sonst machen meine keinen Sinn mehr!


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Also doch auf nach Hamburg?

Jap, hab ich. Bin aber nicht ganz durch. Aber danke nochmal, hat mir sehr geholfen 


Edit: Warum hab ich auf Einmal das Verlangen meine Beiträge mindestens einmal zu editieren? ;-]


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Nein nach Hamburg nicht.

Gut war es wenigstens nicht umsonst  Und das Geld nicht umsonst investiert   Bin selbst aber erst bei Seite 116 xD


Hm wer editiert denn wo rum?


----------



## sight011 (28. Mai 2009)

Fuc'* Alter meine oberen WEisheitszähne sind schon lange raus (aus dem Zahnfleisch/aber noch drin) aber unten bohrt sich einer mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 1 MikroMeter/pro Stunde mit einer scharfen Klinge wie ein Skalpel so blutrünstig und grausam wie eine spanische Guillotine durch mein Zahnfleisch!! 

Ich bin schon wieder kurz vor dem Kreiskotzen 

(Ich glaube ich mach eiunen Wikipedia eintrag zum Kreiskotzen; ich werde das am Wochenende mal studieren/recherchierren  )


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Bin mal gespannt, wann der Typ über mir wieder mit dem typisch überschwinglichem: "Was geht, sight ist in da hous" oder ähnliches einen Tag eröffnet ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Der hammet wird flügge.

Thommy, ich bin stolz auf dich!


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Bah ich komm irgendwie gerade und gestern acuhs chon ueberhaupt net vorran. Und dann geht die Zeit net rum das is so abartig.


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Es haben halt doch alle die gleichen Probleme...


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Hm. Dann weis sich net ob ich nach dem Studium arbeiten gehen soll und wohin. Oder ob ich noch irgendwas mit 3D machen sollen. Grmbl.


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Ich find arbeiten besser.


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Naja Problem ist, dass ich schnell gelangweilt bin nur durchs Programmieren. Vielleicht kommts auch davon weil es nicht das richtige ist, ka. Aber wo ich nen halbes jahr nur was mit 3D zu tun hatte, hatte ich schlussendlich auch keine Lust mehr. Verzwickte sache ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (28. Mai 2009)

Hmm das hört sich ja nach Student forever an

Nö, entweder hast du halt das was dir Spaß macht noch nicht gefunden oder du brauchst mehr Abwechslung oder?


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Sieht so aus. Vorallem brauch ich flexibere Arbeitszeiten ^^ Ich will auch ma gerne laenger Arbeiten und dafuer dann Freitags eher gehen oder so.


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Tja, dann musst du dich wohl selbstständig machen. Son bissl Freelancing mal programmieren, mal 3D .


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Waer ich in Holland aufgewachsen, waer ich bestimmt zu Selbststaendig. Hier ist das normal das Studenten ihre eigene Firma schon haben. 
Aber um wirklich mit 3D was machen zu koennen muesst ich da erstma noch ne Menge lernen.


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Arg ich komm net weiter, und der den ich fragen koennte, haengt die ganze Zeit am Telefon und ist beschaeftigt.


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn er so am Telefon hängt, dann ruf ihn doch an...  Sorry, konnt ich mir grade nicht verkneifen


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

*hihi* Ware ma ne Idee ^^ Aber ne ich hasse telefonieren.


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Noch jemand mit eine rTelefonphobie 

Und der David traut sich auch mal hier her hui 

Naja ihr habt ja eure schlimme Woche bald geschafft und Matze, ich hoffe du stehst dann in deinem urlaub immer pünktlich 8.20 Uhr hier im Thread auf der Matte


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Tja hammet, dass kann ich dir nicht versprechen... gehen wir mal alles ruhig durch, ob du mich hier sehen wirst:
Chancen:
- Wenn ich ausschlafen könnte werde ich immr um 8 wach
- wach heißt bei mir wach und nicht nochmal schlafen (können)
- Wenn es mal länger war am letzten Abend, kann es bis halb 9 dauern, bis ich wach werde

Hinderungen:
- Es sind bei uns Biertage
- Das bedeutet von Freitag bis Montag Party
- Name ist Programm... na ja, ich bin wohl eher in der Bar
- Sehr viele Leute schlafen bei mir, muss extra ein Zelt im Garten aufstellen
- Freundin (Hat auch Urlaub)


Also die Besten Chancen bestehen ab Donnerstag


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Du bist ja plöd. 


Dir wird sowieso dann der exzessive Konsum von Tutorials.de und der geistigen Ergüsse unserer getreuen Mitstreiter der unserer Diskussion  fehlen und ein Loch in dein tägliches leben reissen.


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Ich seh es als eine Art Selbstgeißelung und Horrorüberlebenstraining an. Ihr könnt ja schonmal den Ernstfall üben, für die 3 Wochen Sommerurlaub, denn ich dieses Jahr noch haben werde und für den Fall, dass ich die Bundeswehr sich bei mir meldet...


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Jop, hammet das glaub ich auch


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Hmpf,.. ich wuerd mich am liebsten schon wieder heulend in die Ecke verkriechen.


----------



## Matze (28. Mai 2009)

Was denn los?


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse es wenn ich net weiss was ich machen muss um weiterzukommen. Bzw kein Plan hab von dem wie ich es anstellen soll das es funktioniert.


----------



## sight011 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab keine Zeit um nicht voran zu kommen  

Oha, ich hab gerade nen Anruf bekommen, der nix gutes bedeuten könnte,  bzw. ich weiß es nicht!  Auf jedendfall haben sich ne Menge Leute aus der Vergangenheit wohl kurz geschlossen, obwohl sie aus allen möglichen Bundesländern kommen - ich weiß gar nicht wie die den Kontakt aufgebaut haben Das Ding ist das ich den einen übelst beleidigt habe und ich glaub der ist voll psycho, das gibt erstmal nen schönen fight 1 vs 1  Aber ich sag es mal mit einem Wort: Wayne 

mfg


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Japp, hab ich von dem einen gerade auch gehoert (den den ich fragen koennte) das der Tag ja bald vorbei ist und er noch so viel zu tun hab. 
Naja zu tun hab ich auch wohl was, aber wenn man net weiss wie sizt man doof da


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

WTF sight? Was drehst du den wieder für Dinger?


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Ne Menge Leute aus der Vergangenheit, hoert sich gefaehrlich an


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

Cäsar, Leonidas und Attila oder wie?


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Und Karl den Höhlenmenschen nicht vergessen!


----------



## Bexx (28. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen 

War ja jetzt wieder ein Weilchen nicht mehr da, da dachte ich mich mir jetzt sag ich aber ma Hallo 

Hatte Projektwoche in der Schule und wies halt so ist, hat ma wieder nix geklappt... 

Wie gehts euch?


----------



## sight011 (28. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

Och ja, momentan ziemlich depri.. und dir?


----------



## sight011 (28. Mai 2009)

Wieso das denn Mimi?


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Liest du ihre Posts nicht sightiboy? ^^

Sie hat doch egschrieben, dass sie ihr Problem nicht lösen kann etc


----------



## MiMi (28. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hmpf,.. ich wuerd mich am liebsten schon wieder heulend in die Ecke verkriechen.



Leute die das wollen, sind wohl meistens depri


----------



## Bexx (28. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Leute die das wollen, sind wohl meistens depri



Stimmt, das ist wahr...
Ich hoffe es legt sich bald wieder und das du das hinbekommst.


----------



## hammet (28. Mai 2009)

Ach MiMi..wie können wir dich denn aufmuntern?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Mai 2009)

MiMi, ich komm heute auf einen CS-Server deiner Wahl und du darfst mir die ganze Zeit Headshots drücken . Und dann flame ich dich zu was du wieder angemacht hast usw, das steigert das Selbstwertgefühl und die Laune ungemein ^^.


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

PeaZz in! an diesem wunderschönen Morgen.

Tagesordnung:
- 





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Aber gestern ist was cooles einschlagendes in der Geschichte des A. passiert ;-]


 - Kläre das endlich auf verdammt 
- Mimi aufmuntern
- hammet auf eine Woche ohne mich vorbereiten ;-)
- Zeit heute seeeehr schnell rumbringen

^^


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

Morgen 


Welch Paradoxon, 3 unlösbare Aufgaben und das in einer möglichst kurzen Zeit.
Wenn dir nicht CHuck Norris oder die Illuminaten helfen, wird das ein sehr schwierigen Unterfangen.


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

Und welchen davon sind die Paradoxons...Paradoxen...Paradoxien... wie auch immer?


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ja das Singular verwendet 
Na die Tatsache, dass du mich vorbereiten , von sight die Strory hören und Mimi aufmuntern willst und das alles in einem kleinen Zeitrahmen (die Zeit heute soll ja shcnell vergehen).


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo. 

hammet, gratulier mal david von mir, wenn du ihn siehst . Ein Kill war ja sogar mit Skill ;-].


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

Wer weiß, vieleicht erreihen wir ja was davon


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

Er saß vorhin schon neben mir und ich hab ihn ausgelacht


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Danke danke Exitus
Ich hoffe mal das war das letzte EPS-Spiel das ich spielen musste...
Aber die Statistik ist erhalten geblieben - in jeder Saison ein Spiel gespielt, zwei mal gegen mTw einmal gegen Thermaltake


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

Manchmal hast du dich aber auch ein bißchen unterrepräsentiert... Einmal standest du Action Zone mitten dort, tT war Sandkasten, Spot, usw. und du stehst im freien Feld alleine und lädst erstmal gemütlich nach ^^. Solche Aktionen hab ich von dir sonst noch nicht gesehen .


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Na ja soll ich mit leerem Magazin uffn Gegner zulaufen oder wie?


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

Ach David hat einfahc sein wahres Können gezeigt


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen, endlich Freitag  Wie hab ich mich gesehnt das zu schreiben. 

Muss dich enttaeuschen ex, ich zogg nur noch Combat arms (und da bin ich besser als in CS)


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Morgen
Tja vielleicht hätten wir das EPS-Match gestern mit dir statt mir mir in Combat Arms zocken sollen^^
Bei uns hat sich gestern übrigens ein Combat Arms Team beworben. Ich muss denen heute noch absagen^^


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

LOL. Wollt ihr euch das net ma anschauen?  Is auch gratis


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

Wenns um gratis Spiele geht, bleib ich lieber bei Enemy Territory


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Ja weißt du was die fordern?
Da kann ich mir fast ein zweites EPS-Team dafür ran holen...
Für Combat Arms Lan-Support und son Zeug...
Hab doch kein Gelder!


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Ja weißt du was die fordern?
> Da kann ich mir fast ein zweites EPS-Team dafür ran holen...
> Für Combat Arms Lan-Support und son Zeug...
> Hab doch kein Gelder!



MiMi hat doch gemeint du sollst dir das Spiel anschauen @.@


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

Das is natuerlich dreist ^^

Na kommt schon saugt euch das ma. Macht richtig fun


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Ajo ich kanns ja mal anspielen aber ein Team holen das mehr als das TF2-Team kostet werd ich sicher nicht...


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

Das hab ich auch net gesagt . Wir zoggen auch nur Public. Macht aber richtig spass. Vorallem wenn man eig immer so unter den Top 3 seines Teams ist (meistens so mit dem doppelten an kills zu dem unter einem in den scores) das hatt ich bei CS eig so gut wie nie


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Also bei CS uffm Public schaff das sogar ich



meistens

Na gut vielleicht daddel ich ja heute Abend mal Combat Arms


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Vorallem wenn man eig immer so unter den Top 3 seines Teams ist (meistens so mit dem doppelten an kills zu dem unter einem in den scores)



Hey, erinnert mich an Battlefield Heroes...


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

Gibt mehrere modi die man spielen kann. Elimination, One man Army, Spy hunt und CTF.  Ich zogg eig immer nur Elimination.


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

MiMi willst du mich eliminierien?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

Das hat tT doch gestern schon oft erledigt ;-].


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Quatsch nur äußerst selten
Wer setzt denn hier schon wieder Gerüchte in die Welt......!


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

Hm, du darfst in meinem Team spielen, nich das du noch boese auf mich bist


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

kennst jemand von euch eine Verschlüsselung, die rund 36 Zeichen umfasst (also der Output) und dabei aus Zahlen, Klein- und Großbuchstaben und zudem noch Sonderzeichen besteht?


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

Hm, ne muss ich passen. Wofuer?


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

Hm, dann net. Was habt ihr fuers We geplant?


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub das We bleib ich durchgehend im Bett. Ich will diese blöde Erkältung endlich mal loswerden, die ich seit fast 2 Wochen mit mir herumschleppe.


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

-Budgetplanung für die nächste EPS-Saison in Nürnberg
-Kneipentour der Kategorie "Hardcore" auf Kosten des Chefs ebenfalls in Nürnberg
-Ausschlafen
-Nach München fahren
-Weiterschlafen


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm, dann net. Was habt ihr fuers We geplant?


HAb ich doch gestern schon erläutert 



00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> -Kneipentour der Kategorie "Hardcore" auf Kosten des Chefs ebenfalls in Nürnberg


Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> HAb ich doch gestern schon erläutert
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn



Egal ich will die Verschlüsselung ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Tja Matze, das High-Society-Leben im eSport LOL^^


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

Klingt fast so, als würdest du das Hauptberuflich machen ^^

@hammet
Hab leider grade keine einstecken


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Tja Matze, das High-Society-Leben im eSport LOL^^



Auf den Events wird dir auch immer die Kleidung vom Leib gerissen und solche Geschichten...:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

Und dabei wird er immer bestimmt von mindestens 10 als Mrs. Pacman verkleideten Mädels befummelt... moment mal, die sind nicht verkleidet ;-] ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Nein aber Stripclubs auf der Games Convention sind auch gut


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. Mai 2009)

Oha ein eSportler  Bei welchem Clan bist du denn? War auch ne Zeit lang in dem Bereich aktiv, hatte aber keine Lust mehr alles andere dafür zu opfern.
Aber irgendwie fängts langsam mit Team Fortress 2 so an... 

Wochenende werd ich im Bett und in der Rheinaue verbringen x)


----------



## MiMi (29. Mai 2009)

Gewürzwiesel 
du auch, Combat Arms EU laden ;D


So schoenes Wochenende


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Oha ein eSportler  Bei welchem Clan bist du denn? War auch ne Zeit lang in dem Bereich aktiv, hatte aber keine Lust mehr alles andere dafür zu opfern.
> Aber irgendwie fängts langsam mit Team Fortress 2 so an...
> 
> Wochenende werd ich im Bett und in der Rheinaue verbringen x)



http://www.clan00.de
Da bin ich Projektleiter.
Joa Team Fortress 2 haben wir ein Team das in Europa auf Plat 7 steht im Moment.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Nein aber Stripclubs auf der Games Convention sind auch gut




Wenn das E-Sport Geld nicht mehr ausreicht, muss man halt seinen Körper verkaufen... BTW ich war der, der dir nen Fuffie innen Schlüpper gesteckt hat ^^:suspekt:


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

Weiß jemand, wie man herausfindet, als was/wie Linux eine Festplatte erkannt hat? Also ob die jetzt hda oder hdsonstwie heist?


----------



## sight011 (29. Mai 2009)

> Liest du ihre Posts nicht sightiboy?



Ihre Ignoriere ich immer absichtlich 

Quark -  hatte halt keien Zeit an dem Tag! HAb jetzt Ebo bekomemn wegen meiner Zahnschmerzen (Weisheitszahn), der behinderte Zahnartzt wolltemir den nicht ziehen weil er meinte ich hätte so tolle Zähne  Ich hätteihm am liebsten so ins Maul gehauen das er seine Zähne morgen in seiner Kloschüssel wieder gefunden hätte! 

Man ich Fluche imemr soviel wenn ich schmerzenhabe 

Verzeiht  aber das war echt ein Monk!


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

sight... würdest du jetzt bitte auflösen, was vor 2 Tagen so hammermäßiges passiert ist?


----------



## hammet (29. Mai 2009)

Tu es nicht sight


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

Doch sight. Deine Mutter will das du es erzählst. Und du bist ja ein guter Junge und hörst auf deine Mutter, oder?


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

Pssssst!
Ach man, hammet! Jetzt hast du ihn verscheucht


----------



## Joy05 (29. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich weiß nicht ob ich bei Euch richtig bin.
Ich suche einen der mir helfen kann im Q-basic Programmierung!!


----------



## sight011 (29. Mai 2009)

ICH erzähl es nächste Woche  *Stimmung*


EDIT: Hab gerade Besuch und kiene Zeit


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Mai 2009)

Müsst ihr ihn halt besser behandeln!


----------



## sight011 (29. Mai 2009)

> Hi, ich weiß nicht ob ich bei Euch richtig bin.
> Ich suche einen der mir helfen kann im Q-basic Programmierung!!




Haha indirekt ja!


----------



## Matze (29. Mai 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ICherzähl es nächste Woche  *Stimmung*





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> hätteihm am liebsten so ins Maul gehauen das er seine Zähne morgen in seiner Kloschüssel wieder gefunden hätte!


Das würde ich jetzt auch gerne


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Mai 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das würde ich jetzt auch gerne



Ne, jetzt isses zu spät. Jetzt bin ich zickig. Ich wills garnicht mehr hören. Interessiert mich nicht. Jetzt hat er die Erwartungen eh so hoch geschürt, das muss wie ne Seifenblase platzen. :suspekt:

Schönes Wochenende alle susammen.


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgööön 

Na alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo.

Geht so. Müde halt. Und nachdem ich mich auf meinen Platz gesetzt hab, hab ich ca. 50-mal genießt (genossen? ^^) und 5 Taschentücher verbraucht....Jetzt gehts wieder.


----------



## Bexx (2. Juni 2009)

Moin 




Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hallo.
> 
> Geht so. Müde halt. Und nachdem ich mich auf meinen Platz gesetzt hab, hab ich ca. 50-mal genießt (genossen? ^^) und 5 Taschentücher verbraucht....Jetzt gehts wieder.



Übel... Das ist ja echt ätzend. Mit Niesen hab ich auch schon ein paar geile Erfahrungen gemacht. Gerade letztens steh ich noch vorm Rigatonistand und ess meine Nudeln und plötzlich kommt so ein wahnsinnig starker Nieser mit dem ich "inhaltlich" etwas bis an den nächsten Tisch geniest hab :-( Sauuuuuu peinlich, hab gedacht ich sterbe vor Scham ....


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2009)

> Geht so. Müde halt. Und nachdem ich mich auf meinen Platz gesetzt hab, hab ich ca. 50-mal genießt (genossen? ) und 5 Taschentücher verbraucht....Jetzt gehts wieder.



Pollenalarm *Buzzer-drück*


Habt ihr das mit Eminem mitbekommen?


----------



## Bexx (2. Juni 2009)

Nee, was isn mit dem? *keinFernsehhat*


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich sag nur MTV Music Awards, für die ohne Fernseher: gebt Eminem Borat und Music Awards ein, dann solltet ihr schon was brauchbares finden.


mfg. A.


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2009)

Da man in der Arbeit nicht überall rumsurfen kann/sollte, wäre ein Aufklärung wohl hilfreicher


----------



## Bexx (2. Juni 2009)

Jepp, seh ich auch so


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Da man in der Arbeit nicht überall rumsurfen kann/sollte, wäre ein Aufklärung wohl hilfreicher





			
				gala.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> US-Rapper Eminem verstand überhaupt keinen Spaß als Filmkomödiant Sacha Baron Cohen ihm in der Rolle des schwulen Modedesigners Bruno den Hintern ins Gesicht hielt.
> 
> Eminem platzte während der 'MTV Movie Awards' am gestrigen Abend, den 31. Mai, der Kragen, als Sacha Baron Cohen ihm seinen Hintern ins Gesicht streckte.
> 
> ...



*10erfüllung*


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DFBHgT84nY&feature=related


Hier nochmal das Video - man kann bei der Arbeit nicht rumsurfen 

 Euch würde es hier gefallen


----------



## MiMi (2. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen/ mittag.

Bin erst ne halbe STunde da. Auto hat geist aufgegeben und mussten ADAC rufen. ARG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2009)

> Eminem nahm den Stunt des Comedians allerdings nicht mit erhofftem Humor und stürmte aufgebracht aus dem Gebäude, nachdem seine Gefolgschaft ihn von Cohen befreit hatte.


Ja, diese HipHopper sind halt alle etwas steif...


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2009)

Dennis Ich glaube Ich wäre durchgedreht!! 

Ich glaube wenn sie das mit nem Anzugträger gemacht hätten wäre er auch total schockiert gewesen! ;-] 


Aber witzig finde ich es trotzdem!!


----------



## hammet (2. Juni 2009)

Naja das ist halt Geschmakcssache 
Ich würd mir zwar auch nicht den Po ins Gesicht hängen lassen wollen, aber deswegen wütend aus dem Gebäude stürmen? Naja jedem das Seine


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2009)

Einfach mal zeigen wo der Hammer wirklich haengt, mit einem beherzten Biss in die Nuesse. 

Klar, lustig faend ich so eine Situation auch nicht. Aber dann gleich weinend nach Mutti schreien und laut aufstampfend weglaufen ist doch wirklich albern...


----------



## Bexx (2. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Klar, lustig faend ich so eine Situation auch nicht. Aber dann gleich weinend nach Mutti schreien und laut aufstampfend weglaufen ist doch wirklich albern...




Küsschen aufs Nüsschen sag ich dazu einfach nur 


@MiMi - Was ist denn kaputt?


----------



## MiMi (2. Juni 2009)

WErd mir spaeter zuhause das Video mal anschauen 


@ Bexx
Tja, das wusste der vom ADAC auch nichtt  Hat bisschen geschaut was rumgesprueht, meinte da waere irgendwo was zwischen gewesen, hat probiert erst sprang Auto an, dann ging er wieder aus und gar nicht mehr an. Dann meinte er waren die Zuendkerzen, hat eine angeschaut und miente dann die waeren acuh ncoh in Ordnung. Benzin wuerd er bekommen und der Funke wuerde auch ueberspringen. Also ans Abschleppseil und probiert so anzubekommen, er ging zwar dann kurz an aber sobald ich Gas gegeben hab, war er wieder aus. Jetzt wurd er abgeschleppt zu meinen Eltern. Dumme Sache. Also Mietwagen hoelen fuer die naechsten 3 Tage. Grrr


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sowas immer hört ist man doch froh drüber wenn man öffentliche Verkehrsmittel benutzt ;-]. Wobei ich für ne Strecke die man mit dem Auto in einer Stunde schafft, 1,5 bis 2 Stunden unterwegs bin (wenn die Bahn pünktlich ist ).


----------



## Bexx (2. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man sowas immer hört ist man doch froh drüber wenn man öffentliche Verkehrsmittel benutzt ;-]. Wobei ich für ne Strecke die man mit dem Auto in einer Stunde schafft, 1,5 bis 2 Stunden unterwegs bin (wenn die Bahn pünktlich ist ).



Tja,. das geht mir leider ähnlich + ich muss für eine Strecke zur Arbeit von 60km im Monatsabo erst mal 103,20 Euro bezahlen und brauche 1,5 Stunden.

@MiMi

Das is ja brutal ärgerlich... Hoffe mal dass es nix schlimmes is und vor allem das die Reparatur nicht endlos teuer wird. Aber man weiß ja nie, wenn ein Auto das so plötzlich und so krass macht kann man meistens davon ausgehen, dass irgendein Verschleissteil kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## MiMi (2. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr ja auch zum groessten Teil mit Bus und Bahn. Jedoch zum einkaufen oder sonst wo hin geht das nunmal net. Kann ja schon froh sein das ich umgezogen bin, da wo ich vorher bei meinen Eltern gewohnt hatte, fuhr nur 2 mal morgens und mittags nen Bus in die naechst groessere Stadt (so in etwa) und das wars. Zum einkaufen ginge ja evtl noch mit dem Rad, aber sonst zu meinen Eltern oder so (50km) faehrt kein Bus oder Zug. 

Naja, ploetzlich net. Hat vorher schon bissel rumgemuckt. Aber nie so start das man net mehr fahren konnte. Wenn sich die Reperatur net lohnt, bekomm ich nen anders Auto, aber ich wills net hoffen. Mein Polo ist ja auch net mehr der Juengste (bj 92) ^^


----------



## Bexx (2. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Mein Polo ist ja auch net mehr der Juengste (bj 92) ^^



Hab einen 3er Golf aus dem selben Bj


----------



## MiMi (2. Juni 2009)

Ich mag die alten auch lieber als die neueren Autos. So hat man eher die Moeglichkeit dran rumschrauben zu lassen als bei den Neuen. Da muss dann auf jeden Fall in die Werkstatt. 

Wie war denn euer schoenes langes We so? Mit so geilem Wetter?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Juni 2009)

Kennt ihr das? Ich war am Sonntag inner Disse (irgendwie mag ich das Wort irgendwie hasse ich es ) und hab praktisch nur Wodka Energy getrunken. Und dann lag ich bei Vogelgezwitscher mit aufgerissenen Augen und beschleunigten Herzschlag im Bett. Dann zusätzlich noch wirre Gedankengänge (dank Alkohol) die sich aber alle auf der Überholspur befanden (dank Red Bull)... Ich bin dann erst eingeschlafen als die Sonne schon etwas geschienen hat .


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2009)

> Kennt ihr das? Ich war am Sonntag inner Disse (irgendwie mag ich das Wort irgendwie hasse ich es ) und hab praktisch nur Wodka Energy getrunken. Und dann lag ich bei Vogelgezwitscher mit aufgerissenen Augen und beschleunigten Herzschlag im Bett. Dann zusätzlich noch wirre Gedankengänge (dank Alkohol) die sich aber alle auf der Überholspur befanden (dank Red Bull)... Ich bin dann erst eingeschlafen als die Sonne schon etwas geschienen hat .




*lol woher sollen wir denn das kennen


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Juni 2009)

Ich meinte eigtl nur das aufgepusht sein von viel Energy Drink... Es war halt 5 oder so und ich war vor meinem Bett gestanden und hab immer noch Moves gemacht ^^.


----------



## sight011 (2. Juni 2009)

harrrrrrr .... Muss auch mal sein


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Kinder.


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2009)

Muss ich dich jetzt Mama nennen?


----------



## Bexx (3. Juni 2009)

GuMo 

Kennt ihr das, wenn man eine richtige Phase hat wo man nur noch drei STunden schläft, 9 Stunden arbeitet und dann noch 4 Stunden am saufen is?

So gehts mir im Moment... Hab mich von meinem Verlobten getrennt und seitdem gehts bei mir nur noch ab, saufen bis der Arzt kommt (letzte Woche tatsächlich passiert-aber net für mich )


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Juni 2009)

Nur wenn du willst.


----------



## MiMi (3. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen. 

Naja hatte vorletztes WE auch Jaegermeister Red Bull. Aber net 2 oder so ^^ Dann noch Coktails. Jamm

Oha verlobt? Aber nein 3 std schlafen, 9 arbeiten und 4 saufen kenn ich net, will ich auch net ^^ Und der Arzt musste bisher bei uns auch gott sei dank noch nie kommen.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Aber net 2 oder so ^^



Haha, bei mir waren es auch nicht nur 2 :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2009)

Mama, wir haben jetzt nicht nur das Problem MiMi aufzumintern, sondern Bexx ist jetzta uch noch bedürftig


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Juni 2009)

Kümmer du dich da mal drum Tochterlein, Mami muss arbeiten.


----------



## sight011 (3. Juni 2009)

Auha Bexx! Kannst du mir erklären warum? Würde mich mal interessieren, ich glaube nämlich der Mond und Mars stehen in falscher Konstelation zur Erde  -->  2009 = absolutes Trennungsjahr!!


----------



## MiMi (3. Juni 2009)

Naja jetzt ist Bexx dran. Bei mir hat wenigstens gerade was geklappt. Beginn ganz ganz ganz langsam bissel bei den matrizen durchzublicken.


----------



## MiMi (3. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Auha Bexx! Kannst du mir erklären warum? Würde mich mal interessieren, ich glaube nämlich der Mond und Mars stehen in falscher Konstelation zur Erde  -->  2009 = absolutes Trennungsjahr!!



Ja glaub ich allmaehlich auch, kenn auch 2 Paare die sich getrennt haben. Die einen waren mehrere Jahre verheiratet die anderen schon mehrere Jahre zusammen.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, ein Kumpel und seine Freundin haben sich auch getrennt und die waren 8 Jahre zusammen... Krass, krass.


----------



## sight011 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich kenn mehrere und eigentlich so gut wie jedesmal hat die Frau Schluss gemacht!

Das liegt bestimmt an der Emanzipation !

Ne mal ehrlich sag mal ... (EDIT) wen nes nicht zu  persönlioch ist


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm hat einer Ahnung von Grafikkarten? 
Was wäre das besser eine neue GTXyyy zu kaufen , oder zB  2 9800 GT im SLI zu betreiben? ( oder würden vielleicht 2 8800GT im SLI ausreichen um die gewünschte Leistung zu erreichen) ?


----------



## MiMi (3. Juni 2009)

Wenn es zu persoenlich ist, wuerde man doch gar nix davon erwaehnen oder?


----------



## MiMi (3. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm hat einer Ahnung von Grafikkarten?
> Was wäre das besser eine neue GTXyyy zu kaufen , oder zB  2 9800 GT im SLI zu betreiben? ( oder würden vielleicht 2 8800GT im SLI ausreichen um die gewünschte Leistung zu erreichen) ?



Kommt wohl drauf an was du machen willst  Ich weiss net obs  noch immer so ist, aber es gab doch noch keine Spiele die das wirklich mit SLI genutzt haben oder?


----------



## hammet (3. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich dachte immer SLI wird von der Hardware / dem OS (o.ä.) übernommen.
Hab mit SLI und XFIRE noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt und weiß daher auch ned wie man Single Grakas damit vergleichen soll/kann.
Naja ich dachte mir halt, dass ich billiger wegkomme, wenn ich 2 9800GT ins SLI hänge anstatt 1 GTX295 zu kaufen, in der Hoffnung dass die selbe ungefähr Leistung erzielt wird.


----------



## Bexx (3. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Auha Bexx! Kannst du mir erklären warum? Würde mich mal interessieren, ich glaube nämlich der Mond und Mars stehen in falscher Konstelation zur Erde  -->  2009 = absolutes Trennungsjahr!!




Er dachte müsste die Hand gegen mich heben und dann hab ich ihn samt seiner Sachen rausgeschmissen (Haarriss im Kiefer davongetragen).

Ich mein bei aller Liebe, aber bei sowas hörts bei mir auf irgendwann.
Auch wenn es drei Jahre waren, da schei* ich in so nem Fall drauf.

2009 ist echt voll das krasse Jahr. Hätte nie gedacht, wie viel gutes mir beruflich passieren könnt und wie crappy meine Beziehung geworden is.
Der Hammer einfach.

@MiMi -> Man gewöhnt sich an alles. Zieh die Tour seit paar Tagen durch und bis jetzt klappts noch. Aber am WE leg ich dann mal ne Pause ein.


----------



## MiMi (3. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm ich dachte immer SLI wird von der Hardware / dem OS (o.ä.) übernommen.
> Hab mit SLI und XFIRE noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt und weiß daher auch ned wie man Single Grakas damit vergleichen soll/kann.
> Naja ich dachte mir halt, dass ich billiger wegkomme, wenn ich 2 9800GT ins SLI hänge anstatt 1 GTX295 zu kaufen, in der Hoffnung dass die selbe ungefähr Leistung erzielt wird.


Hm, kann auch sein das ich mich irre. Muss man halt ma ne runde googeln und vergleichen. Ich hab ne 9600GT und bin voll zufrieden.



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Er dachte müsste die Hand gegen mich heben und dann hab ich ihn samt seiner Sachen rausgeschmissen (Haarriss im Kiefer davongetragen).
> 
> Ich mein bei aller Liebe, aber bei sowas hörts bei mir auf irgendwann.
> Auch wenn es drei Jahre waren, da schei* ich in so nem Fall drauf.
> ...



3 Jahre verlobt oder 3 Jahre zusammen?
Ich glaub wenn man das lange macht, macht irgendwann der Koerper schlapp.


----------



## Bexx (3. Juni 2009)

> 3 Jahre verlobt oder 3 Jahre zusammen?
> Ich glaub wenn man das lange macht, macht irgendwann der Koerper schlapp.



Was viel schlimmer is, is dass die Seele schlapp macht.
Und sorry, aber so jmd kann man net lieben. Been there- done that!
Drei Jahre zusammen, zwei velobt.
Ich wusst insgeheim schon, warum ich net nach nem Jahr heiraten gegangen bin...



EDIT: In meinem Profil is ein Bild von mir, da is die rechte Backe immer noch son bissl dick...


----------



## MiMi (3. Juni 2009)

*mich sowieso frag warum man sich verlobt/ heiratet*

Na dann drueck ich dir ma die daumen das du ueber den schnell hinwegkommst.

Edit: Huebsch huebsch ^^  Aber von ner dicken Backe sieht man nix, oder ich guck schief.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Juni 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Er dachte müsste die Hand gegen mich heben und dann hab ich ihn samt seiner Sachen rausgeschmissen (Haarriss im Kiefer davongetragen).



Da könnt ich aufplatzen! Wenn man es nötig hat jemanden zu schlagen den man liebt, ist man schon ein armes Würstchen. Da hast du genau richtig gehandelt.

Ich kenn zwar die Geschichte dazu nicht, aber ich geh mal nicht davon aus das du das wolltest noch das es unabsichtlich war (ein Kumpel von mir hat seine Freundin mal im Bett geschlagen, aber unabsichtlich, weil er so in Ekstase war und sie plötzlich nach oben gekommen ist...sie hat dann gemeint es hätte erst danach wirklich weh getan :suspekt


----------



## MiMi (3. Juni 2009)

@Ex, wenn man net gerade auf so etwas steht, kann ich mir net vorstellen, das jemand der einen anderen wirklich liebt zu soetwas faehig ist.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> @Ex, wenn man net gerade auf so etwas steht, kann ich mir net vorstellen, das jemand der einen anderen wirklich liebt zu soetwas faehig ist.



Wir können es uns nicht vorstellen, weil es eben für uns unbegreiflich ist. Aber Eifersucht, Alkohol und Co können schon einiges anstellen...


----------



## Bexx (3. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Aber von ner dicken Backe sieht man nix, oder ich guck schief.



Liegt wahrscheinlich dran, dass du das vorher noch nich gesehen hast, meine Backe sieht dann immer so eingefallen aus und da hab ich Pausbäckchen.... 


Jo, das versteh ich auch net wie man jemanden schlagen kann den man liebt. Is ja eigentlich voll der Widerspruch in sich...


----------



## Bexx (4. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen =)


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Na Ex1tus, steht dein Angebot noch?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

Morgen.

Klar Thommy. Aber nur richtig dreckig in ner RB


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2009)

Ok Christoph, welche Strecke schlägst du denn vor?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

Da musst du zu mir kommen, ich kenn da einige richtig eklige RB....Ich hab mich da bis jetzt noch nicht getraut ins Klo zu gucken, weil es im Zug schon eklig genug ist . Das ist das richtige für uns.


----------



## Bexx (4. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Da musst du zu mir kommen, ich kenn da einige richtig eklige RB....Ich hab mich da bis jetzt noch nicht getraut ins Klo zu gucken, weil es im Zug schon eklig genug ist . Das ist das richtige für uns.




Haben wir was verpasst?


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gehofft, dass wir bei der Hälfte treffen, sonst ist der Weg so weit.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

> hammet: ich hab meine nummer verloren, kann ich deine haben?
> Ex1tus: wir können vielleicht ne nummer schieben
> hammet: aufm parkdeck in deinem polo?
> Ex1tus: mit dir höchstens auf der zugtoilette. und nur in einer RB!
> ...



Der Weg soweit? Ich hab gedacht die Liebe kennt keine Grenzen?


----------



## MiMi (4. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen Leute  Schon wieder Donnerstag JUHU


----------



## Bexx (4. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Der Weg soweit? Ich hab gedacht die Liebe kennt keine Grenzen?



Hehe sehr geil 


@MiMi Morgen


----------



## MiMi (4. Juni 2009)

Unfassbar, man aendert nix am Code, will was zeigen und dann geht es einfach net mehr. ARG


----------



## Bexx (4. Juni 2009)

Jepp, das kenn ich...
Hab einmal ein Python Skript geschrieben, es funktionierte augenscheinlich auch und dann plötzlich nimmer, als ich ne neue Datei zum Auslesen benutzt hab.

Hab insgesamt acht Stunden nach dem Bug gesucht, den halben Code nochmal umgeschrieben und im Endeffekt kam der Bug dann durch ne Doppeldeklaration einer Variablen zustande, was ich einfach nicht gemerkt hab 

8 Stunden später, den Tränen nahe, fiel es mir dann wie Tomaten von den Augen...:-(


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Der Weg soweit? Ich hab gedacht die Liebe kennt keine Grenzen?



Um die Leere in meinem Herzen zu besiegen und die Lücke zu füllen, die entstanden ist, weil du so fern von mir wandelst, würde ich den Mount Everest erklimmen und den Pazifik durschwimmen, ohne, dass meine Liebe zu dir jemals ins Wanken gerät.

Es gibt nicht genug Sterne am Himmel, die ich für dich einfangen könnte.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

Dann mach mal, digga.


----------



## Bexx (4. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Um die Leere in meinem Herzen zu besiegen und die Lücke zu füllen, die entstanden ist, weil du so fern von mir wandelst, würde ich den Mount Everest erklimmen und den Pazifik durschwimmen, ohne, dass meine Liebe zu dir jemals ins Wanken gerät.
> 
> Es gibt nicht genug Sterne am Himmel, die ich für dich einfangen könnte.



Männer können ja richtige Poeten sein... 
Oder haste das jetzt gerade gegoogelt  ;-]


----------



## hammet (4. Juni 2009)

@Ex1tus
Das empfand ich jetzt shcon als recht abweisend 


@Bexx
Nö nix gegoogled. Ein bisschen kann man ja auch selbst schreiben


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

Tja, die Liebe beruht nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit. Ich will nur dreckigen xxx.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. Juni 2009)

Haben sich jetzt alle geekelt von diesem Thread abgewandt oder wie?


----------



## MiMi (4. Juni 2009)

Lol ja 

Naja der Dozent ausser Schule war eben da und hatten nen Gespraech


----------



## sight011 (4. Juni 2009)

McDonalds Essen ist da
!


----------



## hammet (5. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 
Es ist Freitag!


----------



## sight011 (5. Juni 2009)

Das ist es   *freu*


----------



## MiMi (5. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen/ Mittag 
Oh man war ich eben aufgeregt, ich sollte ne Demo von meinem Programm an nen Kunden zeigen. Brrr 
Habs aber ueberstanden und er fands ganz gut 

FREITAG JUHU


----------



## sight011 (5. Juni 2009)

Darfst du verraten - was es für ein Programm ist?


----------



## MiMi (5. Juni 2009)

Hat ich glaub ich schon mal erzaehlt. Ka wie viel ich erzaehlen darf auf jeden fall was wo man eigene Raeume/ Wohnungen erstellen kann, um darin dann Gegenstaende zu platzieren. So dass die Kunden sich das so einrichten koennen wie se wollen  Gehoert natuerlich noch einiges mehr dazu.


----------



## sight011 (5. Juni 2009)

> Hat ich glaub ich schon mal erzaehlt.



Krass das hatte ich wohl schonmal gefragt - ich erinner mich! 

Das is ja cool - da sollte ich dich nächste Woche noch einmal darauf ansprechen - erinenr mich falls ich es vergessen sollte  

Schönes Wochenende LG A.


----------



## MiMi (5. Juni 2009)

Auch schoenes We. In ner Stunde bin ich auch weg.


----------



## hammet (8. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen, was denn keiner da, jetzt wo Matze im Urlaub ist?


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Du meinst jetzt wo Matze zurück ist


----------



## hammet (8. Juni 2009)

Warst du letzte Woche im Urlaub? oO


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Ja. Oder ist das keinem aufgefallen ^^


----------



## hammet (8. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich kann mich an die komplette letzte Woche nicht erinnern


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Zu viel gefeiert?


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2009)

Wer ist Matze 

EDIT: Moin


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Das frag ich mich auch manchmal. Wer ist nur dieser unglaublich tolle Typ? ;-]


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2009)

Harr Harr   und wie geht es diesem Typen so nach seinem Urlaub im Ort X?!


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Hammer! Wusste gar nicht, dass man sich an eine Woche so gewöhnen kann. Hab heute früh gedacht, mich reist es aus dem Paradies.
Nur eines konnte ich nicht machen im Urlaub: Ausschlafen. War immer so gegen 7 - 8 Uhr wach, egal wie lange der Abend war... sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Freundin ^^


----------



## MiMi (8. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen. 
Ich will auch Urlaub! In die Sonne sofort! 

Wie war euer WE?


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

We war super. Bei euch hoffentlich auch?!


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2009)

> sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Freundin


 Harr harr 

Och ging ich hab Fleisch für 15 € beim edel Italiener gegessen und Bier getrunken, ein Video-Tutorial für die Schule fertig gemacht und war im Schwimmbad mit meiner Laufpartnerin und hab Sa noch bis 4 Uhr mit einem Kollegen Fifa 09 gezockt . War noch bei meiner Schwester und joah das ist mal der unsortierte Lagebericht - achja und meine ex hat mir gestern geschrieben


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Ok, es ist jetzt zwar über ne Woche her... ABER WAS WAR DENN DAMALS SO HAMMERMÄßIGES?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Fifa 09



Pfff FIFA...Als würde das jemals an PES rankommen ;-]

Hallo. Mein We war nich so der Burner, weil ich ja Freitag 2 Weisheitszähne rausbekommen hab. Zwar keine Schwellung, aber ich durfte nicht rauchen  und natürlich auch nichts alkoholisches trinken. Da bin ich lieber daheim geblieben und hab mir viele alte James Bond mit Roger Moore und Sean Connery reingezogen (SFX ftw! ). Außerdem hat man die ganze Zeit so einen leichten Blutgeschmack im Mund.


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

@Ex
Wärst du ein Vampir, so hätte es dich bestimmt angemacht. Wärst du ein Hai, wäre es bestimmt noch lustiger gewesen


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

^^

Vor allem bin ich erstmal vom Zahnarzt raus und hab erstmal nen schönen mundvoll Blut in einen Mülleimer gespuckt 

Daheim hab ich dann böse geguggt, gegrinst und mein Bruder hatn Foto gemacht...das muss ich euch mal zeigen .


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Vor allem bin ich erstmal vom Zahnarzt raus und hab erstmal nen schönen mundvoll Blut...


Oh man wären mir da viel lustige Interaktionen mit meinen Mitmenschen eingefallen ^^^^


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2009)

> Ok, es ist jetzt zwar über ne Woche her... ABER WAS WAR DENN DAMALS SO HAMMERMÄßIGES?



*lol  Da hat mir meine Ex zum ersten mal von selbst geschrieben  Ihr denkt jetzt bestimmt, das ist doch nix besonderes - aber für mich schon *freu* 

PES is nich so geil! ;-]



> Hallo. Mein We war nich so der Burner, weil ich ja Freitag 2 Weisheitszähne rausbekommen hab.



Na toll mir wollte  der '$§&*$%§&%& von Zahnartzt die treile nicht ziehen, aber seit 3 Tagen nehm ivch keine Schmerzmittel mehr und es ist alles ok - jetzt fehlt nur noch einer 



> Außerdem hat man die ganze Zeit so einen leichten Blutgeschmack im Mund.



Das nörvt! 




> Daheim hab ich dann böse geguggt, gegrinst und mein Bruder hatn Foto gemacht...das muss ich euch mal zeigen .



Mitbringen!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh man wären mir da viel lustige Interaktionen mit meinen Mitmenschen eingefallen ^^^^



Meine Mutter hat mich abgeholt, der hätte ich es draufspucken können . Oder ich hätte solange gewartet bis mal wieder ne Sekte an der Haustür klingelt und hätte die beim sprechen mit einem Blutnebel eingesprüht . Oder halt allgmein einen auf "der Exorzist" machen.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> PES is nich so geil! ;-]



Krasser Diss .



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Na toll mir wollte  der '$§&*$%§&%& von Zahnartzt die treile nicht ziehen, aber seit 3 Tagen nehm ivch keine Schmerzmittel mehr und es ist alles ok - jetzt fehlt nur noch einer



Ich hab eine Tablette genommen, danach hab ich keine mehr gebraucht.  Eigtl wären die Dinger ja auch drinnen geblieben, aber ich werd am Kiefer operiert und da müssen die Stinker raus.


----------



## MiMi (8. Juni 2009)

Wo meine Weissheitszaehne raus kamen ( alle 4 auf einmal) hatte ich auch absolut keine Lust was zu trinken. Schmeckte alle so ecklig. Ganzen Tag da sizten, Taschendurch vorm Mund, und das Blut auspucken. BAH

Mein we war wie immer ganz entspannt, schoen gezoggt etc 
Hab endlich Green mile gesehen, nachdem ich das Buch jetzt gelesen hatte ^^

@sight011
Was hat se denn geschrieben?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Wart ihr eigtl brav wählen am Sonntag?

Die Partei die ich gewählt hab, hat in meiner Gemeinde 3 Stimmen bekommen .


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Yo, war ich. Bei uns war zugleich auch Bürgermeisterwahl... mit nur einem Kandidaten ^^


----------



## MiMi (8. Juni 2009)

Hm noe war ich net. Vllt wenn ich das online haette machen koennen. Aber ich hab dennoch keine Lust mich durch 39 Parteien (oder wie viele es waren) zu lesen um zu wissen was die machen.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Hättest du dir es halt mal angeschaut. 3-4 Rentnerparteien - fallen für uns schonmal weg. Die ganzen rechten und "christlichen" Spinner (DVU, REP, PBC, usw.). Dann hat man zum Beispiel noch persönliche Neigungen (vielleicht magst du ja die CDU/CSU und die SPD nicht). 1 oder 2 Parteien die nur für Volksentscheide sind. Dann sind es schon garnicht mehr soviele .

@Matze: Und? Wer hat gewonnen? ^^


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, er wurde mit 95,11 % der Stimmen wiedergewählt. ^^

@mimi
Hatte auch keinen Plan, bis ich was über eine Partei zufällig gelesen habe.
Probiers doch mit den Violetten


----------



## MiMi (8. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht mag ich ja die Violetten oder  Christlichen oder so   LOL ne keine Ahnung. Persoenliche Abneigungen hab ich net. Somit fallen die net weg. Also bleiben immer noch zu viele. Im Grunde versprechen die eh alle viel und machen dann doch nur nen Bruchteil davon. Und dann gibts so bescheuerte Gesetze wie das mit den Salatgurken das keine Krummen mehr verkauft werden duerfen (wurd ja jetzt gott sei dank aufgehoben) Sowas nutzloses


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Schwörst du Matze? Unglaublich!

Die Violetten sind eh am coolsten. ^^ (die haben bei uns 2 Stimmen bekommen)


----------



## Bexx (8. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht mag ich ja die Violetten oder  Christlichen oder so   LOL ne keine Ahnung.



Hab die Partei Bibeltreuer Christen gewählt ;-]


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Hmm, gibt es als Gegenstück eingentlich auch die Partei der Korantreuen Juden?

@Ex
Ich schwöre Alter! Der Bürgerchef hat am gleich Tag auch seine fette Siegesparty geschmissen... die hat gleich nach Schluss des Wahllokales begonnen... und zwar in der gleichen Location ^^


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2009)

> Yo, war ich. Bei uns war zugleich auch Bürgermeisterwahl... mit nur einem Kandidaten



und wen hast du gewählt


----------



## Bexx (8. Juni 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Hab die Partei Bibeltreuer Christen gewählt ;-]



Was natürlich Bullshit ist lol....Wollt es nur einfach mal behauptet haben 

Hab die Roten gewählt.
Hätte aber im Nachhinein den Piraten noch eine Stimme geben sollen. (Diesmal ohne Quatsch)


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Das einzig logische: Bei dem Feld, wo man seinen eigenen Vorschlag machen konnte habe ich natrülich Obama reingeschrieben ^^
Tja, dass bleibt dann wohl ein Geheimniss sight


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Matze, wie hoch war denn die Wahlbeteiligung? 

Bexx, die Kommunisten? ^^


----------



## Bexx (8. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Bexx, die Kommunisten? ^^




Ei jo klar  
Wusstest du nicht das SPD heimlich die Sowjetische Patriotenpartei Deutschland heißt


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht "besinnt" sich die SPD ja mal auf ihre Wurzeln .


----------



## Bexx (8. Juni 2009)

Genau, dann wird wieder die Planwirtschaft eingeführt und dann gehts hier mal wieder so richtig ab


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

@Ex
Die Beteiligung weiß ich nicht. Die ganzen Ergebnisse würden mich dennoch mal interessieren


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Fünfjahrespläne FTW! Und jeder hat nen Job (und wenn es ein Platzanweiser in Hansis Frittenbude ist).


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Die Beteiligung weiß ich nicht. Die ganzen Ergebnisse würden mich dennoch mal interessieren



Kann man sich normalerweise auf der Website der Stadt/Gemeinde/whatever ansehen.


----------



## Bexx (8. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Fünfjahrespläne FTW! Und jeder hat nen Job (und wenn es ein Platzanweiser in Hansis Frittenbude ist).



Früher wurden ja auch noch ganze Flussbetten ausgehoben, wenn man keine Arbeit hatte...


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Ich hab die Jedi gewählt :suspekt: ^^


----------



## MiMi (8. Juni 2009)

Wir sollten usnere eigene Gruenden. Violett gibts ja jetzt schon, wie wars mit Pink oder Tuerkis


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Pi for President!

Aber Parteien gründen und daran teilnehmen ist doch immer so stressig... wie wäre es mit der Chiller-Partei ^^


----------



## MiMi (8. Juni 2009)

Find ich gut


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Oder die tutorials.de diskussionspartei. Wir treten dafür ein das es uns besser geht. Bei "normaler"  Politik geht es ja immer allen schlechter, wenn wir an die Macht kommen, geht es wenigstens uns gut. Das ist doch schonmal was, oder?


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Fragen an die Chillerpartei:
Was sind ihre 3 obersten Ziele?
-Entspannen, chillen und Eierschaukeln

Was tun sie gegen die Finanzkrise
-Chillen, jede Krise geht vorbei

Was tun sie gegen Krieg?
-Chillen, stellen sie sich vor es wäre Krieg und keiner geht hin 


^^^^^^


----------



## Matze (8. Juni 2009)

Very gute Idee Ex


----------



## MiMi (8. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Fragen an die Chillerpartei:
> Was sind ihre 3 obersten Ziele?
> -Entspannen, chillen und Eierschaukeln
> 
> ...


  Naja mit allem Einverstanden, aber Eierschaukeln? Wie sollen ich das machen?  Ich waer fuer Zoggen


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Im übertragenen Sinn, MiMi.  Wenn nicht kannst du dir ja ein paar Hühnereier kaufen und die ein bißchen wiegen und schaukeln.


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2009)

Eierstöckeschaukeln


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Eierstöckeschaukeln



Ach deswegen tanzen weibliche Wesen lieber als männliche . Wir müssen beim eierschaukeln nicht unseren ganzen Körper bewegen...aha!


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2009)

Und wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Was dieser Thread an Weisheiten zu bieten hat! Und das obwohl mir die Hälfte meiner Weisheit fehlt! Höhöhöhöhöhö. Ok, ich bin ja schon ruhig. Bitte nicht schlagen.


----------



## hammet (8. Juni 2009)

Ich schklage keine körperlich beeinträchtigten Menschen


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juni 2009)

Und wenn, dann hätteste nen Retourblutsprühnebel bekommen .


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2009)

Boah, krass - bin nach der Arbeit als ich was installeirt habe direkt eingepennt und hab mal eben so 6 Std. gerartzt! 

Naja,jetzt ist es ja auch schonspätichgeh malschlafen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Morgen.

Kenn ich. Nur meistens wach ich eher auf, weil ich Hunger hab .


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin...
Was? Erst Dienstag -.- ...


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

^^

Donnerstag ist ja erstmal frei...Da darf es auch erst Dienstag sein.


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Na ja. Ich mag Dienstage halt nicht. Die hängen so in der Woche einfach drinn und haben keinen Sinn.


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen.

Wieso ist Donnerstag frei Ich hab net frei GRrrrr

Japp Dienstag sind nix Halbes und nix Ganzes. Echt abartig dieser Tag ^^


----------



## hammet (9. Juni 2009)

Morgen ihr körperliche Beeinträchtigen und Ergründer des Sinns der Wochentage.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

lol, Matze.

bis jetzt hast du einen guten Schnitt. Ich musste heute bei allen deinen Posts lachen ^^. Trockener Humor ist "in der früh" einfach das beste .


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie fuehl ich mich heut als haett ich gar net geschlafen. Konzentration gleich null.


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Na Hauptsache einer ist gut drauf.
Gibts nicht irgendein Mittelchen, dass die Zeit wie im Fluge vergeht?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Och, das gibt es einiges an Betäubungsmittel... Aber ob du halt am Arbeitsplatz schlafen willst(/kannst) ...


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Wie war das, einfach viel Arbeiten/ beschaeftigt sein. Wenn ich abends zuhause bin und zogge sind meine 3 Stunden auch so vorbei, leider.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

3 Stunden? Da bin ich aber n' größerer Inet .


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich durfte mir gerade von meinen Arbeitskollegen anhören warum ich anrufe, wenn ich 10 nach 9 (regulärer Beginn 9.00 Uhr) bescheid sage das ich erst in 10 min da bin!  


EDIT: Morgen


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> 3 Stunden? Da bin ich aber n' größerer Inet .



 Hae? Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Allein schon das du es nicht verstehst gibt mir Recht 

sight, obwohl du ca. 10-12 Stunden geschlafen hast?


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Na dann erklaers doch ma


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2009)

Hatte voll die Magen-schmerzen, Ich hoffe es is kein Virus! ;-] Aber ich denke ich werde es überleben


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Vieleicht bist du auch schwanger?


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2009)

Wie kommst du denn darauf,nur weil ich heute morgen Brötchen mit Senf und Marmelade gegessen habe? :--);-]


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Na ja, ich dachte bei dem ganzen Flugsamen, der zurzeit wieder unterwegs ist ^^ Ach ja, wie hat die Pizza Nutella geschmeckt? ^^^^


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Hm, Nuttella aufs Sandwitch in den Sandwitchmaker hatt ich schon, aber auf Pizza muss ich auch ma probieren


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Du bist verrückt  ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Nutella auf den Salamitoast! Probierts aus


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Korrigiere: IHR seid verückt ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

http://uarrr.org/blog/2007/08/27/dinge-von-denen-man-nicht-denkt-dass-sie-schmecken-teil-1/

alles schon von kompetenten () Bloggern getestet ^^.


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nutella auf den Salamitoast! Probierts aus



Hm, ne Salami ess ich allgemein net so gern. Bin mehr der Kaese Typ.




Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Allein schon das du es nicht verstehst gibt mir Recht


Nu erzaehl doch ma


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2009)

> Korrigiere: IHR seid verückt


  Harr Harr

Damm ich hab heute kein Mittagessen mit nur ne Big Box "Wrigley's Extra *Professional White*" Das wird kein guter Tag! ;-]


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Ähm, wieso holst du dir dann in deiner Pause nichts zu essen?


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2009)

Kein Bock  naja vielleicht step ich nochmal zum Kiosk am Bahnhof rüber


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Wie weit ist der denn weg, dass du keinen Bock hast ?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Nu erzaehl doch ma



Och, hab irgendwie gerade kein Lust ;-]....


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Hm, du bist ja doof ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juni 2009)

Heut ist doch SO ein toller Tag 

Meine Versetzung in die Oberstufe ist gesichert =)


----------



## hammet (9. Juni 2009)

Naja der Tag geht einigermaßen 

Sagmal Matze, hats du schon was gehört wegen den vorläufigen Ergebnissen?

Irgendiwe meinet die IHK bei uns, die würden die Ergebnisse ab KW25 losschicken mit EInladung zum Fachgespräch. Bei ner Nachprüfung wäre man dann shcon benachrichtigt wurden oder?


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Ich hab dort selbst mal angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, es steht noch gar nix fest und die Mündliche sei IRGENDWANN im Juli


----------



## hammet (9. Juni 2009)

Zitat: "Postversand der vorläufigen Ergebnisse ab KW 25 an Firma!"

Mehr wissen wir auch ned


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr eig schon Combat Arms getestet ?


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Nein Danke, hab schon 2 Arme


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Ne, hab ich noch nicht. Musste die ganze Zeit





> IRC lovvs zernichten


. Keine Zeit zum runterladen.


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Kleine kiddys kannst auch bei Combat Arms vernichten


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Ich denk da dann nicht mehr dran...Da müsste mich schon jemand erinnern .


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Um auch mal was in den Raum zu werfen: Ein neues Metroid kommt raus 
^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juni 2009)

Matze: Für welches System?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

Ich besitze 2 Konsolen und zwar ein SNES und eine PS2. Ich schätz mal das kommt für die Wii und wenn ich noch alles richtig im Kopf hab, hast nur du eine (von den Standardpostern hier). Womit ich dir natürlich nicht deine Vorfreude nehmen will .


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

Yo, wird für Wii. Bin am Wochenende zufällig über nen Trailer gestoßen.
Klar hab ich ne Wii, hab mich da mit nem guten Freund abgesprochen: Er fährt die Sony-Schiene und ich die Nintendo, so können wir alles wichtige zocken


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juni 2009)

Ich besitze leider nur Metroid Prime Hunters für den DS, den ich bald verkaufen werde. Dafür kommt ja so ziemlich nurnoch Kappes... Ich brauch aber sowieso Maus und Tastatur zum ballern 

Assassins Creed 2 und Modern Warfare 2 kommen ja auch bald, hab ich was zum zocken. Letztens die Orange Box gekauftm ist auch erstmal was Stoff. Außerdem Ist eine Mod in Planung für HL2, wenn einer für sowas scripten kann/will, bei mir melden


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2009)

> Wie weit ist der denn weg, dass du keinen Bock hast ?



WEit weg 

;-] DEr Tag will heute  nicht rum gehen -oder sieh tdas wer anders?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (9. Juni 2009)

*Aufzeig* Ich hab schon wieder das Gefühl, dass der Tag rum ist, wenn ich zum Hausaufgaben machen komme


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ;-] DEr Tag will heute  nicht rum gehen -oder sieh tdas wer anders?


Nö, stimm ich zu.

@Wiesel
In solchen Momenten bin ich froh, keine Hausaufgaben mehr zu bekommen


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Juhu noch 30 min. 
Also LADET euch COMBAT ARMS  
Brauch neue Opfers


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Juhu noch 30 min.
> Also LADET euch COMBAT ARMS
> Brauch neue Opfers



pfffff HAHAHA! Das glaubste wohl selbst nicht. Willst dir doch nur Mut machen! ;-]


----------



## Matze (9. Juni 2009)

@Ex
Ich glaube Mimi hat eine Männerverachtende Ader. Jetzt will sie dich schon dazu nötigen gequält zu werden  Sei lieber vorsichtig...


----------



## MiMi (9. Juni 2009)

Jeden Tag nur unter Kerlen, was erwartest du da ^^


----------



## hammet (9. Juni 2009)

A propos Wii 
http://www.dolphin-emu.com/news.php


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen Mitopfer der schleichenden Zeit ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Morgen. Naja, wenigstens ist morgen frei.

Ich hab gestern crazy-weasel und Marco (smiley-ml) in  Risiko besiegt. Haha! 



Das ich in dem Spiel davor gegen TerrorAlf, weasel und ink als erstes rausgeflogen bin, schreib ich nur ganz klein


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Habs torzdem gelesen 

@hammet
Macht das so überhaupt Spaß mit den niedrigen FPS und ner Tastatur?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Macht das so überhaupt Spaß mit den niedrigen FPS und ner Tastatur?



Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Aber soweit ich weiß kann man das Wii Zeugs ja auch irgendwie an PC anschließen.


----------



## MiMi (10. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Morgen. Naja, wenigstens ist morgen frei.



Is morgen allgemein Frei? Oder hast du nur frei?

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Fronleichnam. Matze und hammet haben auf jeden Fall frei, ob das auch ein Feiertag außerhalb des Regierungsbezirkes Bayern ist, weiß ich nicht.

Das du nicht frei hast, wissen wir ja schon .


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Redet doch nicht so viel von Feiertag, die Zeit bleibt schon wieder stehen -.-


----------



## sight011 (10. Juni 2009)

> Ich hab gestern crazy-weasel und Marco (smiley-ml) in Risiko besiegt. Haha!



Habt ihr noch eine Runde gezockt! 

Man man da war ja gestern was los im Chat , aber juhuuu ich hab das Tutorial was ich das halbe Wochenende und den gestrigen Abend für die Schule gemahct habe fast fertig


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Klar. Konnte das doch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen . Nen Ossi und nen Ösi geplättet 

Fast fertig? Was fehlt denn noch?


----------



## MiMi (10. Juni 2009)

Na super, ich hatte da noch nie frei. OMG Da ich vorher in Niedersachsen gewohnt hab
Jetzt wohn ich in NRW und hab dennoch nix davon. 



> In Deutschland ist Fronleichnam ein gesetzlicher Feiertag in den Bundesländern Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland sowie in einigen Gemeinden mit überwiegend katholischer Bevölkerung in den Bundesländern Sachsen und Thüringen . In den übrigen Bundesländern und Regionen gibt es Sonderregelungen, wie etwa Anspruch auf unbezahlte Freistellung und Unterrichtsbefreiung für katholische Arbeitnehmer und Schulkinder.


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

Huhu bin wieder da
hammet is grad beim Vorstellungsgespräch.


----------



## sight011 (10. Juni 2009)

> Ossi


 Wen meinst du Alf?

@tutorial
Nur noch ein Audio File und die komplett Zusammensetzung


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Argh! Erst 11
Wollt ich nur mal loswerdnen


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand wo man gute Tutorials zum ASP Einstieg findet?
Also wirklich von Anfang an.
Ich hab einiges gefunden aber da muss man schon etwas Ahnung davon haben.


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Hmm, kenne ich mich leider nicht mit aus. Aber so vom optischen sieht das aus wie JSP.
Nebenbei, kennt sich jemand mit der Java-PlugIn Entwicklung für SalesForce.com aus? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

sight, Marco isn Ossi (soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab)

Matze, verdammt richtig. Leider.

david wo hat der denn Vorstellungsgespräch?


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

Hab ich vergessen aber ich hoffe mal er kriegt den job^^


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Warum, willst du seinen Platz einnehmen ;-]


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

Nö.
Ich hab ja schon seit März was neues.
Nur wär schade wenn er ab August auf der Straße sitzt.


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Ok, das stimmt allerdings. Also drücken wir ihm mal die Daumen 

Go hammet, Go hammet ;-)


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

Er kriegtn Keks von mir wenn ers schafft!
Und von seiner neuen Firma hoffentlich n Haufen Geld


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Nö.
> Ich hab ja schon seit März was neues.
> Nur wär schade wenn er ab August auf der Straße sitzt.



Seinem Mundwerk würde das aber mal gut tun :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Seinem Mundwerk würde das aber mal gut tun


Jedigliche Zweideutigkeit ignoriere ich jetzt einfach mal  ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Ist auch nicht beabsichtigt


----------



## sight011 (10. Juni 2009)

> sight, Marco isn Ossi (soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab)



Der is doch aus dem Ruhrpott!?


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Ist das so wichtig sight? 

Hmm, Ex, da haben wir einen versauten Witz gemacht und sight steigt nicht drauf ein?


----------



## sight011 (10. Juni 2009)

Marco ist voll korrekt aber ich mag eigentlich keine ossis 


EDIT:


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Warum? Hat dich schonmal einer gebissen? ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

Ich erzähl jetzt lieber nicht die Geschichte von den zwei arbeitslosen Leipzigern die letztes Jahr plötzlich auf der Crytek-Party aufgetaucht sind bei der Games Convention


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

Hmm, die kenne ich nicht, erzähl...


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

Na ja Messeparty am Abend wir hatten alle gut getankt und saßen aufgrund des guten Wetters vor der Location draußen an Tischen und irgendwann gegen Mitternacht kamen dann zwei so Kerle an und haben uns zugequatscht (wir halt alle im Anzug).
Anfangs nur so Fragen wie "Welche Spiele sind denn dieses Jahr gut?".
Und nach einiger Zeit kam dann "Ich finde das deutsche Schulsystem so ungerecht ich finde mit meinem guten Hauptschulabschluss von 2,5 keinen Job" und "Haben Sie nicht einen Job für mich oder Tipps wie man erfolgreich wird und reich".
Problem war nur: die ham das bierernst gemeint!
Und nach 30 Minuten war ich so aggro, dass ich die nur noch angepflaumt hab und dann nen Türsteher kam und die mit einem Arm über die Absperrung geworfen hat

Das war so ein einschneidendes Erlebnis^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

Guter Hauptschulabschluss von 2,5....Hört sich danach an als wollte er Arzt werden, weil er so gut in der Schule war, aber dieses plöte Schulssystem ist ja so plöt.


----------



## MiMi (10. Juni 2009)

Naja, sind alle Ghetto kinder so. Das hat wohl kaum was damit zu tun wo die herkommen.


----------



## sight011 (10. Juni 2009)

> plöt



Hat jemand neulich den Film mit Schwanzus-Longus geguckt wha


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

hammet hatn neuen Job!
Glückwuschn hamamet!


----------



## Matze (10. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand neulich den Film mit Schwanzus-Longus geguckt wha


Das Leben des Brain  ein MUSS Film 

Glückwunsch hammet ;-)


----------



## sight011 (10. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut hammet!!  Alles gute im neuen Job!!


----------



## MiMi (10. Juni 2009)

Glueckwunsch


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

der hammet...holt sich einfach mal so nen neuen Job.


----------



## sight011 (10. Juni 2009)

Ohhhh man ich bin heute der einzige der arbeitet - die anderen zocken alle so ein Flash-Game bei dem Man Papierflieger weitwerfen muss(Office+Grafik)! 

Aber ich hab mir als Ziel gesetzt die Tebro fertig zu gestalten - bis zum Ende der Woche!

Sehr motivierend wenn die anderen zocken!


----------



## hammet (10. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gehört sight mag mich nicht? 

Ja noch ist ja nichts unterschrieben  Aber ich freu mich sehr und danke euch


----------



## MiMi (10. Juni 2009)

Sight mach dir nix draus, ich muss auch arbeiten. Wenn ich das hier net schnell genug fertig bekomme, muss ich 3 Wochen wo ich eig Ferien/ Urlaub geplant hab durcharbeiten.


----------



## 00d4vid (10. Juni 2009)

Sight sag uns mal wo man das Spiel bekommt


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juni 2009)

http://www.agame.com/game/nitrohaul.html

Das is lustig . Level 3 hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft...


----------



## sight011 (10. Juni 2009)

Es heißt Paper Plane man kann es wohl auch online zocken so das die Score von einem bestimmten netz ist - man kann sich dann per e-mail i ndas selbe spiel einloggen oder so ähnlich - versuch mich ja zu konzentrieren hab jetzt nicht alles mitbekommen  Haha Sorry 


So aber gleich ist Feierabend - ich glaub mein Chef verpasst auch gleich seinen Zug wegen dem Kac* Game 


EDIT: will ich ja nicht so sein hab den Link gerade in meinem E-Mail Account gefunden --> http://www.xboxpaperplane.com.au?id=RrRlc1qUSYml


----------



## MiMi (11. Juni 2009)

So da bin ich nun alleine.
Guten morgen MiMi....

Guten Morgen...

Wie gehts...

Och, ich mag nach Hause, und Wochenende.. un dir?

Naja is ja schon Donnerstag


----------



## sight011 (11. Juni 2009)

Haha 

Mimi Rettung naht!  -Hier ist der Retter- ;-)


----------



## MiMi (11. Juni 2009)

Ach ne guck ma an. Hast du net frei? Oder sitzt zuhause und wolltest ma dich freuen, das ich arbeiten muss? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Juni 2009)

So ganz allein biste net .


----------



## hammet (11. Juni 2009)

Hihi ja du hattest ja mal einen feiertag als wir keinen hatten


----------



## MiMi (11. Juni 2009)

Ihr hattet davor auch schon 1 oder 2. Allgemein sind in Deutschland mehr gesetzliche Feiertage :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (11. Juni 2009)

Ick hab die Tebro soweit fertig :suspekt::suspekt: ich kanns nicht glauben!! 


Jetzt noch die Datenblätter aber erstmal eine rauchen!


----------



## MiMi (11. Juni 2009)

Na dann Glueckwunsch. 
Gott sei dank isses bald 5.


----------



## sight011 (11. Juni 2009)

Na da hast du ja Glück geahbt weil es ist ja schon 5 nach ...


----------



## sight011 (11. Juni 2009)

Doppelpost für Ex: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPT5P5OorlU&NR=1


----------



## Matze (12. Juni 2009)

PeaZz in!
Fast geschafft


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Morgen.

Sight, youtube hat irgendwie bei mir rumgesponnen gestern. Das Video wollte er nicht laden.... Und auf der Arbeit ist Youtube gesperrt.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgööööööööööööööön


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen. Endlich kommt wieder Leben hier rein 
FREITAAAG  JUHU Dann noch 7 Wochen


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Und was ist in 7 Wochen? 

Ja endlich Freitag, vorallem gestern war soooo anstrengend


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

In 7 Wochen bin ich hoechstwahrscheinlich fertig ^^

Hab ich schon erwaehnt das ich es hasse, wenn in Deutschland Feiertag ist und hier net? Weil alle sich denken, ach wir fahren ma nach Holland, und genau dann wenn ich Feierabend hab und mitm Zug nach Hause muss und eig nur meine Ruhe will, alle sich auch denken, sie sind fertig mit einkaufen und wollen auch mitm Zug zurueck.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Kenn ich 

In den Zug reinquetschen wie ne Sardine und irgendein Baguette in der Fresse haben, während ein kleines Kind einem ständig in die Kniekehlen boxt...


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Zum Glück fahr ich so gut wie nie mitm Zug 
Also wenn ich von der Berufsschule gekommen bin, war es imemr besonders schlimm wenn man früher Schluss hatte und in den Schulverkehr geraten ist. Überall jugendliche (ich als alter Mann bin ja da schon lange drüber) und junge Kinder mit ihren musikspielenden Händis (die übertönen fast meine Kopfhörer tztz) und dem lauten Geschrei.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Jaja, diese Jugendlichen. Stinken und haben nur Flausen im Kopf :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Meinen "mp3" player kann gott sei dank nix uebertoenen, aber wenn ich den auf net ma die Haelfte stell, fallen mir schon die Ohren ab. Is so nen Ding mit Festpaltte, also gedacht fuer den Anschluss an Anlagen ^^.
Aber das schlimme sind net ma immer die Jugendlichen, die alten Leute draengeln wie bloed, auf das sie ja in den Zug kommen, bevor alle raus sind (am besten bevor der erste ausgestiegen ist). Und sagt man dann ma das sie doch bitte erstma die anderen aussteigen lassen sollten, bekommt man nen boesen Blick. Oder man will aussteigen, und jemand von denen die reindraengeln bekommen nen Schubser ab, und regen sich dann voll auf.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Aber das schlimme sind net ma immer die Jugendlichen, die alten Leute draengeln wie bloed, auf das sie ja in den Zug kommen, bevor alle raus sind (am besten bevor der erste ausgestiegen ist). Und sagt man dann ma das sie doch bitte erstma die anderen aussteigen lassen sollten, bekommt man nen boesen Blick. Oder man will aussteigen, und jemand von denen die reindraengeln bekommen nen Schubser ab, und regen sich dann voll auf.



*nick*
Wobei so ein Pulk Schüler die unbedingt so schnell als möglich in den Zug wollen auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Vor allem fehlt manchen das logische Denken. Wenn da ne Frau mit Kinderwagen steht oder mehrere Leute mit Fahrrad, dann kommen sie zwar irgendwie rein, aber stecken dann auf halber Strecke. BTW hätte ich mal fast aufs Maul bekommen, weil ich einen weggedrängt/geschubst (irgendwas dazwischen) hab, weil er fast ne alte Frau (richtig verdammt alt) übern Haufen gerannt hat. Aber dann ist hinter mir noch ein Polizist ausgestiegen .


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Schueler seh ich gott sei dank kaum noch. Ich kenn das Realschulzeiten. Alle draengeln sich durch dieses Weggitter ding. Fast wie bei nem Konzert wo man gegen die Absperrungen gedrueckt wird ^^ Aber kein Wunder wenn man bedankt, das ab un zu der Bus so voll war, das einige net mehr mitfahren konnten, weil die Leute bis vorne an der Treppe standne.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Klar. Und wenn man dann auch noch 20-30 min fährt, möchte man schon sitzen. Vor allem im Bus.


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich war eine von sagen wir 5-10 Leuten wenns hoch kommt, die wirklich so lange fahren mussten ^^. Die meisten mussten nur 5-10 min fahren. Denn die sind direkt im naechsten Ort der nur 3km weg war ausgestiegen.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Hmm ihr seid ja heute wieder seeeeehhhhr gesprächig


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Ich koennt auch wieder selbstgespraeche fuehren, wie gestern am Anfang. Aber irgendwie is das ziemlich Bloed.

Hab gerade ma wieder festgesteltl wie dumm Listen sind, ich wollt nen Objekt aus der Liste loeschen, waehrend ich mit der for-Schleife durchgelaufen bin, naja gab nen Fehler, bis ich draufgekommem bin, das ich die zu loeschenden Objekte in ne extra Listre stecken muss um die dann danach aus der andern zu loeschen.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Hö? Seit wann muss man sowas denn tun? oO


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Waehrend man mit ner For-Schleife durch ne Liste laeuft, kann man nicht nen Element daraus loeschen. KA ^^


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Wieso sollte man das ned löschen können? Oder meinst du eine for-each-Schleife?
Bei einer normalen Schleife sollte es doch gehen, man muss nru drauf achten, dass man den Index anpasst.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

hammet, hammet. Du könntest ja auch was dazu tun, das hier mehr gesprochen wird. Irgend was krasses .

edit: Ich bin dafür das wir jetzt Vorschläge sammeln und dann abstimmen...


----------



## Matze (12. Juni 2009)

Bunte Eierkartons :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hab keinen Index zum anpassen ich nutz das ja so

```
for ( final Element ele : getElements() )
```

Ich will HEIM


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Bunte Eierkartons :suspekt:



Ok. 

1. Bunte Eierkartons
2. Sich zusammen mit einem Schnabeltier fotografieren lassen
3.

Wir brauchen noch mehr.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab keinen Index zum anpassen ich nutz das ja so
> 
> ```
> for ( final Element ele : getElements() )
> ...



Das ist ja eine for-each-Schleife 
Edit:// Warum eigentlich "final"? 




			
				Ex1tus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok.
> 
> 1. Bunte Eierkartons
> 2. Sich zusammen mit einem Schnabeltier fotografieren lassen
> ...



Ist zweiteres jetzt deine Idee oder wo kommt der Punkt her?


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ja eine for-each-Schleife
> Edit:// Warum eigentlich "final"?



Weil bei uns jede Variable final sein muss, die net mehr veraendert wird


----------



## Matze (12. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ok.
> 
> 1. Bunte Eierkartons
> 2. Sich zusammen mit einem Schnabeltier fotografieren lassen
> ...



Genozitgefärdete Eichhörnchen...


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Genozitgefärdete Eichhörnchen...



Gesteinsliebende Eichhörnchen?  

Aber das erinnetr mcih an was...ich schrieb es leiber nicht


----------



## Matze (12. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Aber das erinnetr mcih an was...ich schrieb es leiber nicht


Tus doch


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Tus doch



Oh man, jetzt wo du es zittierst seh ich ertsmal was ich da geschrieben habe oO

Und nein ich führ das hier nicht näher aus


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Boa wie die Zeit kriecht.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Boa wie die Zeit kriecht.



Wie recht du hast 
Aber die Hoffnung stribt zuletzt!!


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Ganz toll hier, einer is heut mittag in den Urlaub, bis naechste Woche Freitag, einer is um 2 weg zum Zahnarzt und der andere geht Essen wie jeden Freitag. Ich sitz noch dumm hier rum und muss auf 5 Uhr warten. Haette ja mitgehen koennen essen, aber das wird mir zu teuer immer mitzugehen.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Musst ja ned immer mitgehen, nur heute


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Oder du trinkst nur ne kleine Cola light und isst nen kleinen Salat .


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Lol, ja hab ich beim letzten ma schon gemacht sozusagen. Eine Cola und ne Vorspeise (nen paar Haepchen warden das nur), zack 11.90euro weg. Hab ich aber eher gemacht gehabt weil ich gesehen hab das die Hauptspeisen bei 18 Euro anfangen.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Lol, ja hab ich beim letzten ma schon gemacht sozusagen. Eine Cola und ne Vorspeise (nen paar Haepchen warden das nur), zack 11.90euro weg. Hab ich aber eher gemacht gehabt weil ich gesehen hab das die Hauptspeisen bei 18 Euro anfangen.



Zeit für eine Gehaltserhöhung?


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

H3h3 ich glaub kaum ^^ Schoen waers. Aber kann ja froh sein das ich ueberhaupt Geld im Praktikum bekomme.


----------



## 00d4vid (12. Juni 2009)

Gut dass das bei mir bald vorbei is mit dem wenigen Geld - eine bestandene Prüfung vorausgesetzt


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Dann nur noch Champagner, leichte Mädchen und dicke Autos, wa David?


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Wie und ich net?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Du willst auch leichte Mädchen?


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Klar, will doch net ausgeschlossen werden hier ^^ Aber Sekt reicht auch, achja und die dicken Autos net zu vergessen


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber du verdienst doch nicht die fette Kohle  
Wenn du schon bei Hauptspeisen von 18 € rumheulst , dann wird das doch mit dicken Autos nix...


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

NOCH NICH  Aber bin ja auch im August dann fertig wenn alles klappt. Ausserdem is das nen Unterscheid ob ich das Geld fuer Essen ausgeb oder fuer nen schickes Auto ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

Nö, denn wenn man es hat braucht man sich ja keine Sorgen um die Kohle zu machen und sich mit den Fuffies die Zigarre anzünden (das muss man als Neureicher, das ist obligatorisch, auch wenn man Zigarren gar nicht mag) und erstmal für ein paar Hunnies essen gehn.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Ich warte eigentlich immernoch auf meine Zugfahrt Ex1tus.


----------



## MiMi (12. Juni 2009)

Hm, nein nein. Ich werd keine zigarre anzuenden und fuer nen paar Hunnies essen gehen wohl auch net.

So ich mach mich weg. ich wuensch ein feines wohlverdientes Wochenende


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich warte eigentlich immernoch auf meine Zugfahrt Ex1tus.



Fast jeden Freitag und fast jeden Sonntag können wir die machen. Und ausgeben tu ich dir das nicht, du verdienst ja dann auch die fette Kohle, außerdem is das Bayernticket auch nicht so teuer.

Tschuuus, ich geh dann auch mal.


----------



## hammet (12. Juni 2009)

Tschüssi Mimilein 
Ich mach mich aber auch auf den Weg


----------



## Matze (15. Juni 2009)

PeaZz in!

Tod dem Montag!


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Tod dem Tode!


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen Leute. Bloede Montag, bloede Woche. So ganz ohne Feiertage und verlaengertes Wochenende.


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Ihr seid heut aber wieder gespraechig, man man man


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

Die Prüfungsergebnisse vom David und mir sind angekommen , nur liegen sie im Postfach und der Chef draf zu erst reinschauen 
Aber der Chef ist natürlich nicht im Haus und deshalb springt David grad im Dreieck


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Oha, das is ja gemein. Wann kommt er denn wieder?


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob er heute überhaupt kommt 
Naja mir machts ned so viel aus, aber David ist recht nervös


----------



## Matze (15. Juni 2009)

Also sind die Ergebnisse da...
Super hammet, jetzt bin ich auch leicht nervös


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

Fresse!
Argh!
UARGH!


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

na na, ned ausfallend werden


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

Ich doch nicht.
Ich will meine Ergebnisse - egal wie gut oder schlecht die letztendlich sind!
Stimmen wir für ein Sekretärinnen-Verbot


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Was kann die denn dafuer? Wer sagt denn das der Chef zuerst gucken muss? Entscheidet der dann ob er euch direkt rauswirft waehrend er euch die Ergebnisse gibt?


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

Das is die Tochter vom Chef und die hat ne Profilierungsneurose...
Es gibt keinen Grund uns die Ergebnisse nicht mitzuteilen, das macht die nur weil sie haargenau weiß dass da der ein oder andere nervös ist.
Ob der mich rauswirft is mir sowas von wurscht weil ich eh nach der Ausbildung woanders bin.


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht mag sie euch einfach leiden sehen und steht drauf? 
Und wenn ihr den Chef ma anruft und fragt?


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

Bei diesem Chef tut man das lieber nicht.
Müssen wir halt warten wegen der komischen Frau...


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Dann habt irh aber nen komischen Chef.


----------



## Matze (15. Juni 2009)

Hmm, scheinbar doch noch keine Ergebnisse bei mir da. Der Einzige Brief der IHK an meinen Ausbilder war nur eine Einladung zu irgendeiner Veranstaltung...


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

WEEHAAAAA 82% in der Prüfung!


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Ich nehme an das ist gut? Dann Herzlichen Glueckwunsch!


----------



## sight011 (15. Juni 2009)

Mohoin

Viele Liebe Grüße von Alleno soll ich ausrichten!  Ihr erinnert euch 

Und sonst so?


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> WEEHAAAAA 82% in der Prüfung!



Blöder Streber *püh*


----------



## Matze (15. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mohoin
> 
> Viele Liebe Grüße von Alleno soll ich ausrichten!  Ihr erinnert euch


Aber natürlich. Vielen Dank und natürlich auch zurück 


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Blöder Streber *püh*


Klingt, als hättest du weniger


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

So pauschal kann man das jetzt nicht behaupten.


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

Na ja wir ham halt beide 82% aber dem hammet stinkt halt dass er bei einer Prüfung ne Zahl mit ner 7 dort stehen hat. Der sitzt hier schon wien Häufchen Elend...


NOT!^^


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

Wie Elend ned, aber stinken tuts mir wirklich  weil 7X bedeutet befriedigend und naja...


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

Ja und insgesamt hast trotzdem ne 2 du Vogel^^
Denk dir einfach du wärst Monica Lewinsky, da ist befriedigend die Höchstnote!


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Dann must du aber ja bei anderen Teilen mehr haben um dennoch auf 82 zu kommen. Net vielleicht was mit 9X ? 

Liebe gruesse zurueck.


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Dann must du aber ja bei anderen Teilen mehr haben um dennoch auf 82 zu kommen. Net vielleicht was mit 9X ?
> 
> Liebe gruesse zurueck.



Nein, im WISO-Teil habe ich nur 76% und der zählt allerdings nur 20% in die Gesamtnote ein. Meine höchste Punktzahl sind nur 85%.


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn der nur 20% zaehlt, dan isser ja nix Wert ^^ Aber ich kenn das, sowas nervt einen, auch wenn man es spaeter evtl gar net mehr sieht. 
Hatt ich beim letzten Praktikum, der Dozent hatte mir nur ne 7 gegeben fuer ein Dokument (10 is das beste und 1 das schlechteste), naja hab gefragt was denn net so gut dran is, konnt er mir dann net wirklich erklaeren, ausser nen paar Rechtschreib/ Satzbau fehlern und nen paar Kleinigkeiten. Hin und her gelabert, dann gabs ne 8, hat zwar nix an der Endnote geaendert, aber ich hab mich dennoch besser gefuehlt ^^.


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

Typisch Frau...
Thommy bist du ne Frau?^^
Aber der Thommy muss halt einfach anerkennen dass ers verkackt hat


----------



## hammet (15. Juni 2009)

Naja zum Teil :suspekt::suspekt:

Aber ich hatte mir doch ein bissl mehr erhofft


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

Ach du bist zum Teil ne Frau?
Gut zu wissen


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Lol, was hatn das mit Frau sein zu tun?  Das hat was mit meinem Ehrgeiz zu tun, alles immer Perfekt zu haben


----------



## Bexx (15. Juni 2009)

Huhu =)


Na wie gehts euch... Hatte Urlaub  Bin jetzt wieder relativ fit und munter 
Wie gehts euch?


----------



## MiMi (15. Juni 2009)

Wie du hattest Urlaub? Und wir Unfassbar. Kannst direkt wieder gehen, also sowas.  Nene

Joa, wie solls gehen, wieder mal Montag. Ich denke david und hammet gehts ganz gut ^^, ausser das hammet sich bissel aufregt ;P


----------



## Bexx (15. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> ausser das hammet sich bissel aufregt ;P



He? Wieso das denn? 
Tja ich würd euch den Urlaub ja auch gönnen... Mir hat er gut getan


----------



## 00d4vid (15. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Lol, was hatn das mit Frau sein zu tun?  Das hat was mit meinem Ehrgeiz zu tun, alles immer Perfekt zu haben



Das hat damit was zu tun dass er sich drüber aufregt dass er in einem Teil ne 3 hat und insgesamt trotzdem ne 2. Somit is die 3 völlig wurscht und des kenne ich mehrheitlich von Frauen so ein Verhalten

Jo über meine Gemütslage kann ich mich nicht beschweren.
Urlaub werd ich wohl das kommende halbe Jahr nicht haben. Probezeit...


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgööön!
Der Montag ist geschafft !


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen. Ja der is zwar geschafft, aber jetzt haben wir wieder den bloeden Dienstag.


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Aber der ist auch bald geschafft ;D
Immer schön Hoffnung hegen


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Haha, bald geschafft wenn er eben erst angefangen ist, wenn ich meine 2. Scheibe Brot zu mir nehme, weiss ich das es bald geschafft ist. Solange das net passiert ist, is der Tag noch sehr lange hin.


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Du musst es halt nicht so negativ sehen  Ok, die Zeit vergeht zwar garnicht, aber irgendwann sind auch 8 Stunden vorbei, egal wie lange sie einem vorkommen


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie klingt das aber nicht besonders aufbauend hammet -.^


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Ja ich wollte eigentlich was positives schrieben, aber als ich dann auf die Uhr geschaut hatte, ist mir aufgefallen dass erst eine Stunde rum war


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Siehste  Sag ich ja. Somit sind jetzt dank unseres Gespraeches alle wieder runter gezogen ^^


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Naja, aber sie sind ja selber schuld, wenn sie nichts aufmunterndes zur DIskussion beitragen 

Jetzt sinds ja nurnoch knapp 7 Stunden


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Oh man, tzzz. Erzaehl lieber was ^^


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Zum Beispiel? 
Ich bin da nicht so der kreative Mensch 

Matze scheint ja auch irgendwie abgelenkt zu sein und Ex1tus hat anscheinden Schule?


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Juni 2009)

Schule... gut dass wir das hinter uns haben


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Ich waer lieber inner Schule, bzw FH, noch besser. Da kann man auch ma eher gehen. Wenn man kein Bock hat bleibt man ma zuhause. Man hat keine Pflicht seine 40 stunden voll zu bekommen. Hat nur hin und wieder ma stress mit deadlines.


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Schule... gut dass wir das hinter uns haben


Warum? Das war doch eine lässige Zeit


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Juni 2009)

Ich fand die Schule einfach nur sinnlos.
Die Erwartung die ich persönlich hatte war ja, dass man dort was lernt... Das ging ja mal voll in die Hose. Gut man hatte viel Freizeit aber es war anstrengend.


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Warum? Das war doch eine lässige Zeit



Schon, aber der ständige Streit mit Lehrern konnte auf Dauer ziemlich nerven


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

@david
Ich rede jetzt von der normalen Schulzeit, nicht von der Berufsschule 


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Schon, aber der ständige Streit mit Lehrern konnte auf Dauer ziemlich nerven


Dann Streitet man sich mit denen einfach nicht oder sieht das nicht so eng


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @david
> Ich rede jetzt von der normalen Schulzeit, nicht von der Berufsschule
> Dann Streitet man sich mit denen einfach nicht oder sieht das nicht so eng



Ja, ich meinte auch die Berufsschule 
Das mit dem nicht streiten ist so eine Sache. Wenn der Lehrer einfach nur Inkompetenz ausstrahlt und dumm daher redet, kann man sich neicht immer zurückhalten


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Juni 2009)

Und wenn er versucht eine Klasse bei der der Altersdurchschnitt irgendwo bei 23 liegt für dumm zu verkaufen...


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

Ihr macht da einen Stress draus 
Man muss ja nicht zuhören.
Ich hab wärend der Berufsschulzeit eine Fähigkeit erlernt, die nur in der Berufsschule funktioniert: Schlafen


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Naja gut Berufsschule kann ich net mitreden ^^ Klar es gab nervige/ unfaehige Lehrer/ Faecher. Dennoch is es angenehmer als arbeiten ^^.


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Juni 2009)

Stelle fest: alle haben Unverständnis für wirklich wichtige Probleme!


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Stelle fest: alle haben Unverständnis für wirklich wichtige Probleme!


Du meinst?


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Juni 2009)

Euch da ihr nicht akzeptieren wollt, dass die Berufsschule eine der sinnlosesten Institutionen ist die es so gibt und man manchmal nicht anders kann als sich mit den Lehrern anzulegen


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

Also nochmal: Ich haber meine ersten Aussagen ja auf die "normale" Schulzeit bezogen. Und ja, ich bin der selben Meinung, dass man in der Berufsschule wenig lernt. Deshalb nannte ich die Berufsschulzeit auch immer "Halburlaub" ^^^^


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Juni 2009)

Ok, ich bin trotzdem froh dass es vorbei ist^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Na wieder alle verstummt? Hab eben mein 2. Brot gegessen, jetzt is es also bald geschafft ^^


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

2 Brote? Dann haste nen ganz schön großen Magen


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

Ist das nicht auch etwas ..."geschmackslangweilig", so ganz ohne was zu den Broten dazu? ^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Naja, bisel Wasser dazu dann geht das


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

Wasser und Brot... arbeitest du in einem Kerker?

^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub das gefuehl haben wir alle mal in nem Kerker zu arbeiten


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Je nachdem welcher Job, könnte das sogar Spaß machen


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

Wieso muss ich grade an den Gefangenen aus "Das Leben des Brain" denken? ... ^^


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Ka, hab den Film net gsehen?


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ka, hab den Film net gsehen?


Ok, jetzt ziehst du dich aber sofort in eine dunkle Ecke zurück und streust Asche über dein Haupt


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Juni 2009)

Ach du e das hört sich mal schwer nach Diät an...


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ok, jetzt ziehst du dich aber sofort in eine dunkle Ecke zurück und streust Asche über dein Haupt



Ich hab ihn aber auch (glaube ich) nicht komplett gesehen.


----------



## Matze (16. Juni 2009)

Was denn los Leute? Sonst bin ich doch immer der, der keinen Film kennt


----------



## MiMi (16. Juni 2009)

Ne hab angefangen zu gucken, war mir zu doof. Also aufgehoert. 



> Ach du e das hört sich mal schwer nach Diät an...


Was? 2 Brote?


----------



## 00d4vid (16. Juni 2009)

Der Film is doch Kult!^^


----------



## hammet (16. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ne hab angefangen zu gucken, war mir zu doof. Also aufgehoert.
> 
> 
> Was? 2 Brote?



2 ! BROTE ! Ich wette, dass in euren Magen maximal eins passt...


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Juhu Doppelpost!
Guten Mogren !


----------



## Matze (17. Juni 2009)

PeaZz in! Freunde des Brotes...


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen. Und da haetten wir wieder den Mittwoch. Die Haelfte is bald geschafft!


----------



## 00d4vid (17. Juni 2009)

Morgen!
Bin immer noch geschockt von meinem Traum heute früh...^^
Und Mimi - isst du nur zwei Brote am Tag oder wie?
Da bin ich ja gleich doppelt geschockt...


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Guten morgen. Und da haetten wir wieder den Mittwoch. Die Haelfte is bald geschafft!



Tauschen wir jetzt die Rollen? 
"Bald ist gut, der Tag ist noch lange nicht vorbei"


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Morgen!
> Bin immer noch geschockt von meinem Traum heute früh...^^
> Und Mimi - isst du nur zwei Brote am Tag oder wie?
> Da bin ich ja gleich doppelt geschockt...



Also nein ich esse sicher keine 2 Brote ^^ Ich esse 3 Brotscheiben (ja sogar belegt ^^)+ 2 Aepfel.  Das mit den 2. Brot war gestern, weil ich mittags immer 2 Scheiben aufeinandergeklappt esse (1 brot) und dann nachmittags nochma die andere Scheibe (2. brot)


----------



## 00d4vid (17. Juni 2009)

Hört sich für mich immer noch nach Diät an^^
Wobei ich bei meiner Körpergröße und dem guten Aussehen natürlich auch mehr essen kann LOL


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Lol, wieso diaet? Warm essen tu ich dann abends zuhause. Gefruehstueckt wird auch bevor ich ausm Haus geh.


----------



## 00d4vid (17. Juni 2009)

Na gut für einen Menschen der wenig isst lass ich das mal durchgehen


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Ihr spinnt doch. Naja dass David 10 Minuten, nachdem er was gegessen hat, wieder Knast hat, brauhc ich jetzt sicherlich keinem mehr erklären


----------



## 00d4vid (17. Juni 2009)

Und dabei trotzdem total gut aussieht musst du auch nicht erklären
Die Privilegien des David S.


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Man man, ich hab gestern schon voll viel gemacht aber nix geschafft, und nun gehts so weiter. Weil ich am gleichen Problem haenge was probiere, geht net, was neues probier, geht auch net. Arg


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht können wir ja helfen?


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Hm, also... ^^
Ich hab sagen wir mal nen 3D Objekt, dieses moechte ich um ne bestimmte Anzahl Grad drehen. Probelm ist, das wenn ich die Anzahl Grad angebe, dreht es sich um seinen eigenen 0,0 Punkt. Der ist unten links. Es soll sich aber um den Mittelpunkt drehen. Also errechne ich den Mittelpunkt anhand der Breite und Tiefe des Objektes und verschiebe die Koordinaten des Objektes um jeweils die haelfte. So steht nun das Object auch mittig auf den Punkt, dann dreh ich es und muss nun den Abstand zwischen den neuen MittelPunkt (nach dem drehen) und dem alten mittelpunkt errechnen und dann seine Position um diesen Abstand verschieben. t auch alles. Aber sobald ich das objekt bewege nachdem es nicht mehr drehung 0 grad hat (sondern 45 oder sonst was) und es dann wieder drehe, errechnet er den neuen Punkt wohin er das Objekt schieben soll falsch. Somit bewegt es scih dann ploetzlch beim erneuten drehen nen Stueck noch zur Seite, was ja net sein darf.


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Dann ist deine Rechnung falsch 
Ohne die rehcnung ansich kann man da wohl nicht viel Hilfe leisten hehe


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Richtig, habs jetzt irgendwie hingewurschtelt, das er immer als position die position hat wenn er auf 0 grad stehen wuerde. Ob man das so machen darf/ kann und obs ne gute Loesung ist, KA, hoer ich dann wohl wenn es zum review kommt. Aber da kommt dann sowieso was von "hm das versteh ich net, wieso du das so gemacht hast" Kenn ich schon ^^


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Na alle inner Mittagspause? Guten Hunger ^^


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Jup, David und ich waren grad 
Meint irh sowas wäre brauchbar als "Miniserver" ?


http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Festplat...-MK1246GSX-120GB-SATA-5400rpm_i8467_85862.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Arbeitss...DDR2-533-ECC-CL4-KVR533D2E4/1G_i7707_7649.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboar...ies-D945GCLF2-i945GC-Mini-ITX_i6954_78798.htm
http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Gehaeuse...1-Mini-ITX-60W-schwarz/silber_i8081_89647.htm

Mich würde mal interessierne, was ihr davon haltet


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Ohne es mir anzusehen, kommt wohl drauf an, wofuer der genutzt werden soll. Aber hab keine Ahnung was so nen Server mitbringen muss um brauchbar zu sein ^^


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Das hat mir jetzt sehr weitergeholfen 
Hmm noch 2,5 Stunden und der Mittwoch ist auch vorbei


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Das war nen hinweis, das du vllt erwaehnen solltest, wofuer der genutzt werden soll ^^ 

Japp und ich bin immer noch kaum weiter mit dem bloeden Ding hier. Einmal stellt er ne Kollsion fest einmal net, je nachdem wie schnell ich mit dem Objekt gegen die Wand ziehe. So nen dummes Ding.


----------



## 00d4vid (17. Juni 2009)

Ziehs halt net gegen die Wand des arme Ding!^^
Ich bin so müde...


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Das war nen hinweis, das du vllt erwaehnen solltest, wofuer der genutzt werden soll ^^
> 
> Japp und ich bin immer noch kaum weiter mit dem bloeden Ding hier. Einmal stellt er ne Kollsion fest einmal net, je nachdem wie schnell ich mit dem Objekt gegen die Wand ziehe. So nen dummes Ding.



Homeserver (ergo Druckerserver, Fileserver, Webserver, Streaming).


Hmm naja wann kommt denn die Kollision? wenn du schnell verschiebst oder wenn du langsam verschiebst? Und wir ermittelst du ob eine Kollision auftritt (von was überhaupt?  ) ?


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Kollission zwischen dem Objekt und nem anderen Objekt (Mauer).
Dafuer gibts hier schon ne methode die das feststellt. Problem ist, das ich das Object probieren will leicht zu drehen, wenn es gegen ne Mauer stoesst, und dann zu schauen ob ichs weiter in die jeweilige Richtung schieben kann. 
Mal passiert das wenn ich schnell schieb, mal bei langsam. Sowas grrrr


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Omg, wie ich es liebe, wenn man Leuten im Forum hilft, und dann keine Reaktion mehr kommt. Net ma ob es funktioniert hat, oder net, oder nen Danke wenn es geklappt hat.


----------



## queicherius (17. Juni 2009)

Undankbarkeit ist der Menschheit zweiter Name


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Huch, warst du schon ma hier? ^^
Aber ja du hast wohl recht, ist wohl leider bei vielen so


----------



## queicherius (17. Juni 2009)

Ne ich war noch nie hier aber ich denk ich komm jetzt öfter -.-

Und gleich mal ne Frage: Was ist der Sinn des Lebens :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (17. Juni 2009)

Vieleicht gleich einmal vorweg: Der Thread hieß vorher "Langeweile" und wurde zur "Tarnung" umbenannt 
In diesem Sinne: Willkommen ^^


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Diesen Thread voll zu schreben und damit alle hier zu beschaeftigen, is doch wohl ganz klar


----------



## 00d4vid (17. Juni 2009)

Viel Geld zu machen und sich damit ein schönes Leben realisieren


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Davids Hunger zu stillen. Doch ich weiß nicht ob das jemals machbar ist.


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Es wird die Zeit kommen da wird sich das auch bei david Abzeichnen, und dann wird er net mehr so viel essen ^^ Es sei denn es ist ihm egal das er dann seien Fuesse net mehr sehen kann ^^


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo!





hammet hat gesagt.:


> Mich würde mal interessierne, was ihr davon haltet


Nichts. 
Die Festplatte ist zu klein (für einen Fileserver).
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist zu klein..... es passen max. 1x 2GB-RAM drauf, also lieber gleich einen 2GB-Riegel nehmen.
Das Intel-Board hat einen lauten Lüfter (wird in jeder Diskussion bemängelt).
Ausserdem ist der Intel 945GC-Chipsatz ein Stromfresser (wird ebenfalls überall bemängelt).
In das Gehäuse passt, wenn ich mich jetzt recht erinner, nur ein Slimline Laufwerk (DVD).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!Nichts.
> Die Festplatte ist zu klein (für einen Fileserver).
> Der Arbeitsspeicher ist zu klein..... es passen max. 1x 2GB-RAM drauf, also lieber gleich einen 2GB-Riegel nehmen.
> Das Intel-Board hat einen lauten Lüfter (wird in jeder Diskussion bemängelt).
> ...



Ahh Danke dir 
Die Festplatte is eine Sache, da soll aber nur das System drauf laufen und eben benötigte Tools etc. Die FIles liegen woanders 
Die Sache mit dem Board und dem Chipsatz wusste ich nicht, danke für den Hinweis.
Ok, aber das Laufwerk war ja auch noch eins der kleineren Probleme 

Kannst du denn eine Kombination empfehlen? Ungefähr in dem Preissegment.


@MiMi
Naja zu dem Zeitpunkt kommt das Frustessen


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Sieh ma an, es gibt stille Mitleser ^^

@hammet
Das koennte natuerlich passieren. Und das macht es dann noch schlimmer


----------



## 00d4vid (17. Juni 2009)

Die Zeit ist schon längst gekommen. Nur zwei Brote am Tag sind einfach sehr wenig!
Mensch ey^^


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

Sind doch gar net 2 Brote am Tag ^^
Es sind 3 Scheiben und 2 Aepfel. Dann noch Fruehstuecken und noch Abendessen(Mittagessen). Aber mein Freund versteht auch net, wie ich von 2 Aepfeln fuer ne Zeit satt werden kann ^^


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du denn eine Komibantion empfehlen? Ungefähr in dem Preissequment.


Leider nicht, ich bin gerade selbst auf der Suche. 
Das grösste Problem ist halt der Chipsatz (den Lüfter könnte man notfalls ja noch austauschen  ).
Es gibt zwar auch Boards mit anderen Chipsätzen, allerdings spielen diese in einer anderen Preisliga (z.B. Zotac --> Nvidia-Chipsatz --> locker 100 Euro teurer). 
Wegen der anderen Preisliga habe ich mich mit deren Chipsätzen natürlich nicht befasst.
Eine Hoffnung bleibt aber: Der Atom 330 ist noch recht neu und ist in unseren Breitengraden gerade erst im kommen.
Könnte also gut sein, dass andere Hersteller noch nachziehen.


----------



## hammet (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab vorhin beim Bäcker gedacht, ich muss ein Einkaufswagen für David besorgen, weil er soviel gekauft hat.




Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Leider nicht, ich bin gerade selbst auf der Suche.
> Das grösste Problem ist halt der Chipsatz (den Lüfter könnte man notfalls ja noch austauschen  ).
> Es gibt zwar auch Boards mit anderen Chipsätzen, allerdings spielen diese in einer anderen Preisliga (z.B. Zotac --> Nvidia-Chipsatz --> locker 100 Euro teurer).
> Wegen der anderen Preisliga habe ich mich mit deren Chipsätzen natürlich nicht befasst.
> ...



http://www.mini-itx.com/store/?c=44
Das hab ich gefunden, aber nunja ist ja der selbe Chipsatz wenn ich es richtig sehe (und auch nur 1GB RAM).


----------



## MiMi (17. Juni 2009)

So Leute, schoenen Feierabend. Haelfte der Woche ist rum


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Das hab ich gefunden, aber nunja ist ja der selbe Chipsatz wenn ich es richtig sehe (und auch nur 1GB RAM).


Siehst Du richtig. 
Soweit ich weiss gibt es von Intel auch nur dieses eine Board mit dem Atom 330.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: vergiss es wenn es sich um ein Intel-Board handelt.


----------



## queicherius (17. Juni 2009)

So ich bin auch mal wieder kurz da... ich muss jetzt zu nem Essen mit einem äußerst nervigem Cousin und überleg grade ob ich da den Laptop wirklich mitnehmen soll


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Juni 2009)

queicherius hat gesagt.:


> .....und überleg grade ob ich da den Laptop wirklich mitnehmen soll


Na klar, ohne Laptop bist Du Deinem Cousin hilflos ausgeliefert! 
Beiseite legen kannst Du ihn (Dein Laptop oder Cousin) ja immernoch.


----------



## queicherius (17. Juni 2009)

Ne war vielleicht gut dass ich ihn nicht mitgenommen hab... er hätte sogar fast meinen iPod kaputt bekommen ("Oh kann man hier drücken?"...)


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute 
Heute ist schon Donnerstag  War doch garnicht sooo anstrengend *fg*


----------



## Bexx (18. Juni 2009)

Morgen 

Na, seid ihr fit?

Ich bin in Höchstform (hatte einen äußerst erfreulichen Abend)...
Und mein Zeignis ist ein richtiger Hingucker, hab mir sau viel Mühe gegeben 

Wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen. Naja Donnerstag is zwar schon mehr als die Haelfte rum von de rWoche, aber leider ncoh net Freitag. Zudem kommt, das ich in meinem Programm nen Fehler hab, udn net rausfinden kann, wann der auftritt. Je nach Laune hab ich das Gefuehl.


----------



## Bexx (18. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Zudem kommt, das ich in meinem Programm nen Fehler hab, udn net rausfinden kann, wann der auftritt. Je nach Laune hab ich das Gefuehl.



Das sind die schlimmsten und miestesten Fehler...
Gib es einfach ab und schreib ins Handbuch "It's not a bug, it's a feature!" 

Nee, bei mir war mal genau das gleiche, hab zwei volle Arbeitstage nur debuggt und dann steht ein Kollege neben mir, kuckt einmal drüber und hat den Fehler direkt gefunden. Vielleicht helfen dir ja auch ein paar frische Augen !?


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Ich werd das jetzt erstma per hand durchrechenn. Wenn ich das dann net finde, muss ich wohl ma fragen.


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

OH man, sowas DUMMES. Hab mcih ja die ganze Zeit gewundert, warum bei ner bestimmten vorherigen Drehung das Objekt sich net so dreht wie es soll wenn es gegen nen anderes Objekt ditscht, was war? An der Seite war das Objekt net ganz Flach und hat darum ne Kollision festgestellt und hats darum gedreht.


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

Boa. Endlich raus aus dem Anzug. Bürgermeister und Vertreter aus dem Landratsamt waren grade bei uns. Da war natürlich Anzugpflicht. Und danach gab es für mich und meinem Ausbilder eine Nachhilfestunde in Sachen Krawattenbinden ^^


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und danach gab es für mich und meinem Ausbilder eine Nachhilfestunde in Sachen Krawattenbinden ^^



lol!

1234567890


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

Na ja, wenn mans vorher nie macht


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Krawatte? Pfui, gut das ich das net brauch  Und meinen Anzug hatt ich bisher auch nur 2 ma an. Jeweils zu 2 Vorstellungsgespraechen


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

Das erste was ich gemacht habe, nachdem alle weg ware, war meine Verkleidung wieder los zu werden ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Hehe das glaub ich dir. Ich glaub ich wuerd eingehen,w enn ich jeden Tag Anzug tragen muesste.


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

Jap, geht mir genauso.


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Was ham eigentlich alle dagegen gut auszusehen?^^
Ich find an nem Anzug nix schlimmes. Ist halt ordentlich und ein richtiger Anzug ist im Normalfall auch nicht unbequem, nur wenn ich mal nen ganzen Tag mit Krawatte rumlaufe ist es nervig am Abend. Aber die kann man eigentlich auch so binden, dass es nicht stört.


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

Es geht nicht darum, ob er gut aussieht oder bequem ist. Ich fühl mich in den Dingern einfach nicht wohl, irgendwie dazu gezwungen.


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Bei mir gehts auch drum das es net bequem ist ^^ Fuehl mich da so eingeschraenkt ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Hmm joa das is glaub ich alles Gewöhnungssache. Ich fühl mich wohl im Anzug, außer vielleicht auf ner Hippie-Party aber das is was anderes
Games Convention = 5 Tage im Anzug, da braucht man halt einen der bequem ist dann ist das nicht so das Thema.


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

Meiner ist bequem. Dennoch komm ich mir damit vor, wie ein Opfer oder Sklave der Gesellschaft.


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Meiner ist bequem. Dennoch komm ich mir damit vor, wie ein Opfer oder Sklave der Gesellschaft.



Indirekt wird man ja immer gezwungen, sich so anzuziehen wie andere es wollen


----------



## Bexx (18. Juni 2009)

Genau seh ich auch so 

Mal was anderes, schreibe gerade an nem Pflichtenheft und möchte eine Excel Datei an das Word Dokument anhängen, aber im Dokument selbst nur als Link darstellen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das geht?


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Genau seh ich auch so
> 
> Mal was anderes, schreibe gerade an nem Pflichtenheft und möchte eine Excel Datei an das Word Dokument anhängen, aber im Dokument selbst nur als Link darstellen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das geht?



Ein Hyperlink vielleicht? Kann auch sein dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Indirekt wird man ja immer gezwungen, sich so anzuziehen wie andere es wollen


Und genau das verbinde ich mit einem Anzug.
Irgendwie fehlt Ex in dieser Unterhaltung


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und genau das verbinde ich mit einem Anzug.
> Irgendwie fehlt Ex in dieser Unterhaltung



Was treibt der eigentlich? Hab ihn schon länger nicht mehr online gesehen (Messanger etc.).


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Jo aber eigentlich ist jede Kleidung irgendwie gezwungen^^


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

Würde ich nicht so sagen. Es gibt doch bestimmt Kleidung, in der du dich wohler fühlst als in anderer und diese somit gerne anziehst, oder?


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Jo aber eigentlich ist jede Kleidung irgendwie gezwungen^^



Nudist? 

Naja es gezwungen ist es nur, wenn du es nicht von selbst anziehen magst


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Ja klar, aber es ist z.B. weniger akzeptiert mit Anzug ins Schwimmbad zu gehen, bei Geschäftsessen hingegen ist es aber ganz normal.
Also ist beides irgendwie gezwungen.
Und meiner Meinung nach gibt es von fast jeder Kleidungsart Sachen die bequem sind.
Hat also alles etwas damit zu tun wie man auftreten möchte oder was man persönlich halt mag. (Heißt aber jetzt nicht dass ich immer im Anzug rum laufe ich hab nur kein Problem damit^^)


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> was man persönlich halt mag.


Davon sprech ich doch


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Ja klar, aber es ist z.B. weniger akzeptiert mit Anzug ins Schwimmbad zu gehen, bei Geschäftsessen hingegen ist es aber ganz normal.
> Also ist beides irgendwie gezwungen.
> Und meiner Meinung nach gibt es von fast jeder Kleidungsart Sachen die bequem sind.
> Hat also alles etwas damit zu tun wie man auftreten möchte oder was man persönlich halt mag. (Heißt aber jetzt nicht dass ich immer im Anzug rum laufe ich hab nur kein Problem damit^^)



"wie man auftreten moechte" ....
Ich moechte so auftreten wie ich bin, und mich nicht verstellen dadurch das ich einen Anzug anziehen muss, nur weil andere das fuer eleganter oder schicker oder sonst was halten. Genauso wie ich mal einen Nebenjob in einer Gaststaette nicht bekommen hab, weil ich ein Piercing hab. Dauernt wird man darauf reduziert was man anzieht oder wie man ausschaut. Schrecklich


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Genau seh ich auch so
> 
> Mal was anderes, schreibe gerade an nem Pflichtenheft und möchte eine Excel Datei an das Word Dokument anhängen, aber im Dokument selbst nur als Link darstellen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das geht?



Ja also bei open office, kann ich einfach "insert - hyperlink" machen und dann "document" oder sonst was auswaehlen. Bei dokument muss ich halt dann nru den Ort angeben und der fuegt mir nen LInk dorthin ein


----------



## Bexx (18. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ein Hyperlink vielleicht? Kann auch sein dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe.



Nee, wenn ich das Dokument versende, muss das angefügte Dokument auch mit geschickt werden, ein Link ist ja dann nicht mehr gültig, weil er einen absopluten Pfad enthält


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

Verschick doch einfach beide Dokumente und verweise in dem einen auf das andere per: "Worte" ^^


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Du kannst auch beide als PDF konvertieren und sie dann zusammenfuegen ^^ Wenn das moeglich ist. Denn meist sind excel Tabellen doch uebersichtlicher in Excel als im PDF Format.


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Leg sie doch beide in ein Verzeichnis und benutz einen relativen Pfad? Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass du auch beide Dokumente verschickst 


Achja und David hat vorhin die Entdeckung des Jahrhunderts, ach was sag ich, des Jahrtausends gemacht!


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Hä was? Du stellst mich schon wieder öffentlich bloß!


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Achja und David hat vorhin die Entdeckung des Jahrhunderts, ach was sag ich, des Jahrtausends gemacht!



Erzaehl erzaehl


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Erzaehl erzaehl


Das muss er euch shcon selber sagen  Nicht dass er ein Patent angemeldet hat oder ich noch 5 Jahre in den Bau wandere für den Raubmorddiebstahl von geistigem EIgentum.


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Mir war vorhin langweilig und dann hab ich mir mit beiden Fingern an die Unterlippe gedrückt, so dass man sich gleichzeitig die Nase zu hält.
Und dann hab ich festgestellt, dass man keine Luft mehr bekommt.


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

*auf Schulter klopf* Hast du fein gemacht...
....
...
Jetzt waer ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen, wei lich mich so zusammenreissen musste, net anzufangen zu lachen. Haetten die hier sicher bloed geguckt.


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Ich fands eigentlich gar net so lustig...


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Ich fands eigentlich gar net so lustig...



Aber nur, weil du beinahe erstickt wärst


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Mach dir nix draus, ich lach auch gerne wenn andere sich wehtun ^^ Wobei ich das auch kann wenn ich mir selbst irgendwie wehtu

Wieso hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich nen Unit test schreiben soll? Omg, dummes ding


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

JUnit = böse


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

OH ja, ich verstehs net. Wie solln ich sachen testen die alle private sind? Das geht doch gar net. SOll ich das jetzt nur fuer den Test public machen?


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> OH ja, ich verstehs net. Wie solln ich sachen testen die alle private sind? Das geht doch gar net. SOll ich das jetzt nur fuer den Test public machen?



http://www.artima.com/suiterunner/private.html


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

> * Don't test private methods.
> * Give the methods package access.
> * Use a nested test class.
> * Use reflection.


hae Versteh ich net? Net testen, package acess?


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Ist der Weg nicht auf den folgenden Seiten erklärt?


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ist der Weg nicht auf den folgenden Seiten erklärt?



*schnell link oeffne*
Oh folgende Seiten 
*hab nix gesagt*
*probier englisch zu lesen*


----------



## queicherius (18. Juni 2009)

Puh zurück aus der glimmenden Hitzt... *tach*


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

Hitze? Ich erfriere hier fast... kann schon nicht mehr tippen, weil meine Haende so kalt sind


----------



## queicherius (18. Juni 2009)

Vllt. solltest du mal zum Arzt  Bei mir ist's jetzt wohlig warm...


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hitze? Ich erfriere hier fast... kann schon net mehr tippen, weil meine Haende so kalt sind



Hast du es gut. Ich krige nen Kollaps wenn ich 2 Minuten vor die Tür gehe


----------



## Matze (18. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hast du es gut. Ich krige nen Kollaps wenn ich 2 Minuten vor die Tür gehe


Kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Ich auch. Ab 13.7. bin ich in der neuen Arbeit, da geh ich gar nicht mehr raus ausm Büro wegen der Klimaanlage dann!^^


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, wenn mans vorher nie macht


Sowas bekommt man vom Vater zur Konfirmation beigebracht. 
Spätestens bei der Bundeswehr ist man dazu gezwungen es zu können. 


00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Was ham eigentlich alle dagegen gut auszusehen?^^


Um sich von der Masse abzuheben. 


00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> .....nur wenn ich mal nen ganzen Tag mit Krawatte rumlaufe ist es nervig am Abend. Aber die kann man eigentlich auch so binden, dass es nicht stört.


Nützt natürlich nur etwas wenn nicht schon der Kragen zu eng ist. 


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Es geht nicht darum, ob er gut aussieht oder bequem ist. Ich fühl mich in den Dingern einfach nicht wohl, irgendwie dazu gezwungen.


Geht mir genauso.
Vor allem aber fühle ich mich unwohl weil ich immer daran denken muss dass man sich ja auchmal aus irgendeinem Grund schmutzig machen könnte.
Bei einem Anzugträger wäre es gleich ein "todesurteil"
Trägt man hingegen z.B. T-Shirt und Jeans, kann man sich immernoch mit "hab grad den Keller aufgeräumt" oder so ähnlich ausreden ohne sich "schämen" zu müssen.
Und wenn ich dann noch daran denke was mein letzter Anzug gekostet hat (samt Hemd, Krawatte und Schuhe rund 500 Euro), bin ich froh wenn ich ihn so schnell wie möglich wieder ausgezogen habe. 


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Nudist?


So fühle ich mich am wohlsten.
Wenn ich nach hause komme, mache ich mich erstmal "nackich". 


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja es gezwungen ist es nur, wenn du es nicht von selbst anziehen magst


Stimmt!
Wenn ich nackich durch die City laufen würde, würde ich ganz schnell ein Problem bekommen. 
Ich ziehe mich also nicht an weils mir gefällt, sondern weil ich dazu gezwungen werde.
Schei** Gesetze! 


MiMi hat gesagt.:


> "wie man auftreten moechte" ....
> Ich moechte so auftreten wie ich bin, und mich nicht verstellen dadurch das ich einen Anzug anziehen muss, nur weil andere das fuer eleganter oder schicker oder sonst was halten.


Würde ich auch gerne (siehe weiter oben  ).
Schei** Gesellschaft! 


00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Mir war vorhin langweilig und dann hab ich mir mit beiden Fingern an die Unterlippe gedrückt, so dass man sich gleichzeitig die Nase zu hält.
> Und dann hab ich festgestellt, dass man keine Luft mehr bekommt.


Welch weise Erkenntnis.


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn wir alle immer Beiträge sammeln und dann eine Massenantwort rauswerfen würden, wäre der Thread ziemlich klein 
Du hättest auch gern immer gleich antworten können 



Juhu in 10 Minuten ist der Donnerstag vorbei und da ich morgen Urlaub hab, die ganze Woche  D:


----------



## MiMi (18. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hast du es gut. Ich krige nen Kollaps wenn ich 2 Minuten vor die Tür gehe


Ka wie es draussen ist... 



queicherius hat gesagt.:


> Vllt. solltest du mal zum Arzt  Bei mir ist's jetzt wohlig warm...


.. naja, hier drin isses eisig... 



00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Ich auch. Ab 13.7. bin ich in der neuen Arbeit, da geh ich gar nicht mehr raus ausm Büro wegen der Klimaanlage dann!^^



Wir haben hier ne Klimaanlage das ist wohl das Problem. Die ist aber so dumm, bzw die Leute die das angebracht haben, denn die ist fuer das ganze Gebaeude (3 STockwerke) Somit kuehlt die wohl das obere Stockwerk extrem runter, weils da ja waermer ist, und somit wirds hier zu kalt. Die haben mir schon erzaehlt, das sie als es 30 grad draussen war, hier rein gekommen sind und sich erstma nen PUlli uebergezogen haben!


----------



## queicherius (18. Juni 2009)

*heul*
Ich will auch...

(@hammet)


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wenn wir alle immer Beiträge sammeln und dann eine Massenantwort rauswerfen würden, wäre der Thread ziemlich klein
> Du hättest auch gern immer gleich antworten können


Um gleich antworten zu können müsste ich den Thread aber auch permanent verfolgen. 

Ausserdem ist es eine Massenantwort geworden weil ich zwischendurch immer mal F5 gedrückt habe..... und ihr einen Beitrag nach dem anderen "reinklatscht".


----------



## 00d4vid (18. Juni 2009)

Pffff reinklatschen? Da ist viel Liebe dahinter


----------



## hammet (18. Juni 2009)

Naja ich bin dann mal weg, viel Glück euch noch!


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2009)

Endlich wieder Inet! Wie konnte ich jemals ohne leben? Geht doch net. Erstmal alles abchecken....


----------



## queicherius (18. Juni 2009)

Wiso was war los? Keine Rechnungen bezahlt oder was ;-]


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2009)

queicherius hat gesagt.:


> Wiso was war los? Keine Rechnungen bezahlt oder was ;-]


Die Brennstäbe aus dem hauseigenen AKW waren grad ausgegangen.


----------



## queicherius (18. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Die Brennstäbe aus dem hauseigenen AKW waren grad ausgegangen.



Ach ja ich muss auch balb mal wieder nachkaufen... gut dass du mich erinnert hast


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Juni 2009)

Internet ist bei mir im Mietvertrag mit drin und der Vermieter hatte normales Festnetz und Internet und hat auf jetzt komplett auf 1&1 umgestellt.

1&1: Es dauert 2-4 Tage...

Nach 6 Tagen hatte ich es endlich wieder.

Internet! Ich glaub ich muss heute durchmachn, damit ich alles nachholen kann. Die Sucht muss befriedigt werden .


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Sowas bekommt man vom Vater zur Konfirmation beigebracht.


Ich bin nicht konfirmiert. Meine Eltern haben zwar versucht mich mit dem Geld was man danach kriegt zu koedern, aber erfolglos.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Spätestens bei der Bundeswehr ist man dazu gezwungen es zu können.


Stimmt nicht! Ich war ein Jahr bei der Bumswehr und hab dort nur 2 oder 3 Mal den Galgen tragen muessen. Beim ersten Mal hab ich 'nen Kameraden gefragt, anschliessend nur noch den Knoten auf- und zugezogen. 

Ach ja... Freitag... Warm... Luftfeuchtigkeit... Muss mich noch rasieren...

Mal ein kurzer Wetterbericht: Aktuell sind's 31 Grad bei nur 78% Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Egal, heut Abend ist wieder Show! Ole Ole!


----------



## Matze (19. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Sowas bekommt man vom Vater zur Konfirmation beigebracht.
> Spätestens bei der Bundeswehr ist man dazu gezwungen es zu können.


Nö und ich war noch nicht beim Bund


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Endlich wieder Inet! Wie konnte ich jemals ohne leben? Geht doch net. Erstmal alles abchecken....



Ja das kenn ich, dann haengt man rum, weiss net was man machen soll. Fuehlt sich abgeschottet von der Welt. Fernsehen verdummt einen.

Guten morgen  FREITAG


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Lol^^
Na ja der Freitag nervt mich schon wieder. Wenn er doch schon rum wäre!
Unser Mailserver geht nicht das heißt ich kann eh nix arbeiten atm


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen. Ich müde. Schule. Früh gleich rumrennen und Fotos machen...argh


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin nicht konfirmiert. Meine Eltern haben zwar versucht mich mit dem Geld was man danach kriegt zu koedern, aber erfolglos.


Hast Du das Geld denn zumindest trotzdem abkassiert?! 


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt nicht! Ich war ein Jahr bei der Bumswehr und hab dort nur 2 oder 3 Mal den Galgen tragen muessen.


Wird "durften" ständig den Anzug tragen.
Manchmal sogar mit "hartem Hut" und Kampfstiefel. 


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Beim ersten Mal hab ich 'nen Kameraden gefragt, anschliessend nur noch den Knoten auf- und zugezogen.


Tja, damit wärst Du bei uns nicht durchgekommen.
Die Spinte wurden nach dem umziehen selbstverständlich kontrolliert..... und wenn da was nicht tiptop war, gab's ne extra Runde um den Block. 
Weicheier hatten bei uns halt nichts zu suchen...... während die anderen Kompanien zum Übungsgelände gefahren wurden, durften wir im Gleichschritt marschieren (mit hartem Hut und Schrittansage).
Und damit wir dabei auch ja nicht einschlafen, wurde zwischendurch auch immer wieder mal "gejoggt" (im Laufschritt Marsch Marsch --> inkl. Marschlied).


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Ohwei, gut das ich da net hinmuss ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Ich bin beim THW^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

Keine Angst MiMi, das ist heut ja eh alles anders. Als der Doc beim Bund war hiess der Verein ja auch noch Wehrmacht...


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Juni 2009)

Ich lass mich ausmustern 



Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Keine Angst MiMi, das ist heut ja eh alles anders. Als der Doc beim Bund war hiess der Verein ja auch noch Wehrmacht...



^^


----------



## Matze (19. Juni 2009)

Und wie willst du das anstellen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin beim THW^^


Die *T*echno- und *H*ouse-*W*erkstatt...


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und wie willst du das anstellen?



Ich bin doch total kaputt...200 Allergien und alles mögliche. Oder ich mach es wie ein Kumpel der hatte auch keine Lust und hat dann geschrieben: "Ich will unbedingt für mein Vaterland sterben."  Da haben die dann auch gesagt: "Nene, dich brauchen wir net."


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin doch total kaputt...200 Allergien und alles mögliche. Oder ich mach es wie ein Kumpel der hatte auch keine Lust und hat dann geschrieben: "Ich will unbedingt für mein Vaterland sterben."  Da haben die dann auch gesagt: "Nene, dich brauchen wir net."



Haette bestimtm auch in die Hose gehen koennen ^^


----------



## Bexx (19. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen. Ich müde. Schule. Früh gleich rumrennen und Fotos machen...argh




loool, wärst du ein Computer, würd ich sagen deine Sprachsoftware ist noch nicht richtig geladen, oder hat auf Türkendeutsch umgestellt 

Guten Morgen!

Ihr lieben Java Entwickler unter euch, welchen Java application server würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen, mit kostenloser lizenz?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Als der Doc beim Bund war hiess der Verein ja auch noch Wehrmacht...


Hihihi, fast richtig. 
Jedenfalls stand die Mauer zu der Zeit noch. 
Bei den Wasserübungen an der Trave konnten wir immer schön die Grenzsoldaten der NVA beobachten (was ein Teil der Übungen war).


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Und schon was fuers We geplant?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und schon was fuers We geplant?


Fressen, schlafen, saufen! 
Die Reihenfolge kann allerdings auch variieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Fressen, schlafen, saufen!


Hoert sich gut an!


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Der hat meinen Plan kopiert!
Morgen is Beachparty beim THW, da waren letztes Jahr 800 Leute da, des wirdn Spaß.
Am Sonntag muss ich nur beim Abbau helfen...


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Hoert sich gut an!


Es fehlt aber noch etwas..... fängt mit f an und hört mit icken auf. 
Na?!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

Fussball kicken?
Brauch ich nicht. Am Sonntag gibt's Formel 1!


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Fussball kicken?


So ähnlich.


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Ich werd schoen zoggen, zoggen, zoggen  Und Sonntag abend gehen wir essen  Werd Montag dann wohl total verpeilt herkommen, da das essen erst um viertel vor 7 anfaengt und ich wohl net wie gewohnt um 10 ins Bett kommen werde...


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Stimmt das mit dem f und dem icken muss wohl auch mal sein am We^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> So ähnlich.


Nicht? Vielleicht "Flickenteppich stricken"?


----------



## Bexx (19. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Nicht? Vielleicht "Flickenteppich stricken"?



Oder die Frühmorgensonne erblicken


----------



## sight011 (19. Juni 2009)

Hab gerade ne 1 in Englisch geschrieben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

Toll! Ich kann 'ne 1 in vielen Sprachen schreiben.
Schau mal:

Deutsch: 1
Englisch: 1
Franzoesisch: 1
Italienisch: 1
Spanish: 1
Schwedisch: 1
...
Da gibt's 'nen einfachen Trick sich das zu merken: Ist immer's gleiche! 

Jetzt probier's mal mit der 2...


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Im "Ferrari einnicken"


----------



## Bexx (19. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hab gerade ne 1 in Englisch geschrieben



Really thats great 

Nee, cool, um welches Thema ging es denn?


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Oder die Frühmorgensonne erblicken


Genau das ist es..... unter der Woche kommt man ja nicht dazu.


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hab gerade ne 1 in Englisch geschrieben



Glueckwunsch 


Juhu, hab eben gefragt und darf MOntag etwas spaeter kommen, is zwar nur ne STunde aber besser als nix


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Montag Urlaub!
Und am 3.7. nochmal und dann 6 Monate gar keinen mehr
Juhuuu^^


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Hm? wieso immer nur einen Tag?


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Weil ich nur noch zwei Tage Urlaub habe, am 3. und 4.7. zu ner Podiumsdiskussion in Nürnberg bin und ich einfach mal nen verlängertes Wochenende brauche.


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich nur noch zwei Tage Urlaub habe.....


Ist wie mit dem Geld, der Monat ist zwar erst halb rum aber das Geld ist schon alle.


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Nö ich hatte ja nur 12 Tage oder so weil ich die Firma wechsel. Sonst hätte ich ja noch 15 Tage Resturlaub gehabt dann wär ich jetzt noch ne Woche weg gefahren oder so.
Aber so nimm ich mir Anfang nächstes Jahr mal zwei Wochen und flieg in die Südsee oder sowas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Aber so nimm ich mir Anfang nächstes Jahr mal zwei Wochen und flieg in die Südsee oder sowas


Air France hat da Angebote...


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ist wie mit dem Geld, der Monat ist zwar erst halb rum aber das Geld ist schon alle.



Bisher hatte ich das Problem gott sei dank noch net


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Air France hat da Angebote...


Und sogar mit freier Platzwahl. 

[edit]
Und nicht zu vergessen: ein kostenloses "Fussbad" ist inkl. 
[/edit]


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Bisher hatte ich das Problem gott sei dank noch net



Doch ich schon^^
Mit den 3,50€ Azubi Vergütung lässt sichs halt doch nicht immer so gut leben.


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Naja ich bekomm Bafoeg und Kindergeld. Und dann noch die Praktikumsverguetung, DIe geht jedoch fast vollstaendig fuer Bus/ Zug ticket und Studiengebuehren drauf.


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Dann hast du vermutlich etwas mehr inner Tasche als ich aber nur noch bis Ende Juli
Juhu^^


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Naja kommt ja auch drauf an wie viel man ausgibt ^^ Wie oft man weggeht und wie teuer man einkauft etc.


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Ich geh nicht so oft feiern und geh möglichst billig einkaufen - meistens^^


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Hm, wie viel hast denn im Monat? Ich bekomm glaub ich ca 600 Bafoeg und 160 Kindergeld. Aber muss halt auch Miete etc zaheln.


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Ich auch. Ziemlich genau des gleiche.


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Na also ^^ Gibtst du wohl zu viel Geld aus, wenn ich mehr inner Tasche hab


----------



## yellowspam (19. Juni 2009)

Bewölkte Grüße aus Wien, Freunde der Programmierung!


----------



## Bexx (19. Juni 2009)

yellowspam hat gesagt.:


> Bewölkte Grüße aus Wien, Freunde der Programmierung!



Luftige Grüße aus Merzig an der Saar


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Na also ^^ Gibtst du wohl zu viel Geld aus, wenn ich mehr inner Tasche hab



Scheint wohl so zu sein^^
Aber in München sind die Mieten auch schweineteuer.


----------



## queicherius (19. Juni 2009)

Wo würdet ihr den empfehlen zum Studieren hinzugehen? (Informatik)


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

Holland ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Zu MiMi ins Wohnzimmer
Ne keine Ahnung München is net so toll weil sehr teuer.
Andererseits kann man schon gut feiern gehen.


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Zu MiMi ins Wohnzimmer
> Ne keine Ahnung München is net so toll weil sehr teuer.
> Andererseits kann man schon gut feiern gehen.



Naja es sollte doch schon um die FH/ UNI gehen oer net?  Was bringt es einem wenn die kagge is, aber alles andere toll? Man hat ne tolle Zeit, is dann fertig, komtm ins Arbeitsleben und kann nix.


----------



## Bexx (19. Juni 2009)

queicherius hat gesagt.:


> Wo würdet ihr den empfehlen zum Studieren hinzugehen? (Informatik)



Saarbrücken!

Dort sind das Deutsche Forschungsinstitut für künstliche Intelligenz ansässig, sowie wird in Kooperation mit der Saarbrücker Universität der erste deutsche Forschungsstützpunkt von Intel dort gebaut.

Wenn du von dir behaupten kannst, dass du ein Informatikstudium in Saarbrücken an der Uni geschafft hast, dann ist dir Ansehen auf jeden Fall mal sicher.

Deutschlandweit hat die Saarbrücker Uni im Informatikbereich einen exzellenten Ruf!


----------



## MiMi (19. Juni 2009)

So, Leute ich denke ma wir werden gleich essen gehen. Ich wuensch euch nen feines Wochenende oder Kurzurlaub je nachdem ^^ 
Bis Montag


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juni 2009)

Bis Dienstag


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Andererseits kann man schon gut feiern gehen.


Gut abfeiern in Muenchen? Ein alter Freund von mir ist nach Muenchen gezogen und berichtet dass dort alles ziemlich "schicki-micki" ist... Techno-Clubs mit Dress-Code? Hallo! Geht's noch?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Morgen.

Manche Discos sind einfach fehlgeleitet.... Ich bin in die Bauerndisco, wo die Leute teilweise mit eckligen Joggers rumlaufen und ich sollte meine "Schildkäppi" abnehmen. Mal davon abgesehen das sie in 15-30 mins zumachenb wollten und vielleicht noch 50 Leute drin waren...


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon wieder wach?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Bin ich wohl deine Sorge?


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

PeaZz in!

Keine Lust auf heute.

Kennt jemand von euch das Spiel inFamous?

Wie war euer Wochenende?

So, das dürfte für die ersten 15 Minuten reichen


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Keine Lust auf heute.



Wem sagst du das? -.-



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Kennt jemand von euch das Spiel inFamous?



Hmm der Name kommt mir irgendwie beknant vor, aber ich hab kein Spiel vor Augen. Infos? 
Btw, hat jemand von euch schon prototype gespielt?



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wie war euer Wochenende?



Anstrengend. Ich war im Allgäu unterwegs und hab meiner Schwester beim Umzug geholfen  Man können Schrankwände widerspenstig sein 



Matze hat gesagt.:


> So, das dürfte für die ersten 15 Minuten reichen



Hmm glaub ich eher nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wie war euer Wochenende?



Ziemlich chillig.

Freitag in ne Bar, danach nochn Billard (ich natürlich gewonnen...war Fahrer ) und zum Abschluss nochn Döner. Alles inklusive des übermäßigen Gebrauchs des Wortes "Knecht" meinerseits.

Samstag Kleinfeld-Gaudi-Fußballturnier. So wie manche reingegegangen sind, hat man gedacht es geht um ihr Leben (auauaua).

Sonst nur chillen. Und bei dir?


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und bei dir?


Freitrag chillen. Samstag chillen und gestern 2 Geburtstage und Abends chillen ^^



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm der Name kommt mir irgendwie beknant vor, aber ich hab kein Spiel vor Augen. Infos?
> Btw, hat jemand von euch schon prototype gespielt?


Freund von mir ist zurzeit beim Bund und hat mir die Wochen über freundlicherweise seine PS3 zur Verfügung gestellt. InFamous ist eine geile Kombination aus GTA und Assassins Creed... nur nicht so schlecht wie die beiden ^^


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Freitrag chillen. Samstag chillen und gestern 2 Geburtstage und Abends chillen ^^
> 
> 
> Freund von mir ist zurzeit beim Bund und hat mir die Wochen über freundlicherweise seine PS3 zur Verfügung gestellt. InFamous ist eine geile Kombination aus GTA und Assassins Creed... nur nicht so schlecht wie die beiden ^^



Hmm wo du die beidne Spiele nennst...
Prototype hat sehr viele Elemente, die ich mir in Assassins Creed gewünscht hätte. Und wenn du GTA magst, kann ich dir nur Saints Row 2 empfehlen, das ist (meiner Meinung nach) das GTA für Erwachsene


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Is Prototype schon raus?


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

Na ja, GTA gefiel mir nur der 3 Teil, danach war alles immer gleich.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, GTA gefiel mir nur der 3 Teil, danach war alles immer gleich.



Ich fand den dritten schon geil und bei Vice City war dann endlich das dabei was ich mir schon so sehr beim 3er gewünscht hab: Motorräder. Beim San Andreas hab ich nichtmal die Story komplett durchgespielt. Und das 4er bis jetzt noch garnicht.


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich fand den dritten schon geil und bei Vice City war dann endlich das dabei was ich mir schon so sehr beim 3er gewünscht hab: Motorräder. Beim San Andreas hab ich nichtmal die Story komplett durchgespielt. Und das 4er bis jetzt noch garnicht.



Also ich hab GTA nie wirklich weit gespielt. Die missionen waren von Anfang an einfahc nur langweilig und öde. Bei Saints Row wars anders, da war Witz und Spannung dabei  Und Motorräder gibts da auch  Zudem hat man die Möglichkeit seinen Charakter selbst zu gestalten (Geschlecht, Aussehen, Kleidung (per Kleidungsshops etc) und das ist mir bei einem Computerspiel sehr wichtig. Wie sagt man doch so schön...ich will doch nicht stundenlang einem Typen auf den  starren


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen Leute. Montage sind boese! Vorallem wenn man so spaet ins Bett kommt


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

Spät ins Bett... und von welcher Uhrzeit sprichst du da?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab GTA nie wirklich weit gespielt. Die missionen waren von Anfang an einfahc nur langweilig und öde. Bei Saints Row wars anders, da war Witz und Spannung dabei  Und Motorräder gibts da auch  Zudem hat man die Möglichkeit seinen Charakter selbst zu gestalten (Geschlecht, Aussehen, Kleidung (per Kleidungsshops etc) und das ist mir bei einem Computerspiel sehr wichtig. Wie sagt man doch so schön...ich will doch nicht stundenlang einem Typen auf den  starren



Ich bin kein GTA Freak, aber dir ist schon klar das GTA: SA 2004 rauskam und Saints Row 2006. Bei SA war es möglich seinen Charakter selbst zu gestalten (zwar nur die Kleidung, aber einen weiße Frau in eine schwarze Gang zu stecken wäre doch etwas komisch) und witzig fand ich GTA eigtl schon immer... Klar hat man persönliche Vorlieben, aber deine Argumente sind doch etwas komisch.


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Spät ins Bett... und von welcher Uhrzeit sprichst du da?



Hm,.. so gegen 12 war ich im Bett, dann noch ewig wachgelegen, so kurz vorm schlafengehen sollte man net so viel Essen, vorallem net so schwere fettige Sachen wie ne Lasagne dazu noch nen Cocktail, 2 Sekt und 2 Eiskugeln achja und noch nen Kiba.. Auf jeden fall viel zu spaet fuer mich. Auch wenn ich ne Stunde spaeter anfangen konnte. 20 nach 7 klingelt der Wecker.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Ich war gegen 2 im Bett und hab ca. um halb 3 geschlafen. 7:30 klingelt mein Wecker...


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Und da bist du fit?


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin kein GTA Freak, aber dir ist schon klar das GTA: SA 2004 rauskam und Saints Row 2006. Bei SA war es möglich seinen Charakter selbst zu gestalten (zwar nur die Kleidung, aber einen weiße Frau in eine schwarze Gang zu stecken wäre doch etwas komisch) und witzig fand ich GTA eigtl schon immer... Klar hat man persönliche Vorlieben, aber deine Argumente sind doch etwas komisch.



Naja sagen wir so...das letzte GTA was ich gespielt habe war der 3. Teil (der liegt noch irgendwo bei mir rum). Und ob das Spiel jetzt später rauskam oder ned hat doch damit im Grunde nichts zu tun? oO
Dass der Charakter zur Story passt ist natürlich sehr wichtig, aber in den meisten Spielen sind die Storys allgemein gefasst und ich kann es ned leiden wenn ich beim Chrakterdesign keine Freiheiten habe  Das bezieht sich im Speziellen auf Rollenspiele und nicht nur auf GTA, falls du das so verstanden hast.


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und da bist du fit?



Jop. Hab aber auch am Wochenende jeden Tag 10 Stunden geschlafen. Ich schlaf normalerweise unter der Woche weniger als am Wochenende.



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Naja sagen wir so...das letzte GTA was ich gespielt habe war der 3. Teil (der liegt noch irgendwo bei mir rum). Und ob das Spiel jetzt später rauskam oder ned hat doch damit im Grunde nichts zu tun? oO
> Dass der Charakter zur Story passt ist natürlich sehr wichtig, aber in den meisten Spielen sind die Storys allgemein gefasst und ich kann es ned leiden wenn ich beim Chrakterdesign keine Freiheiten habe  Das bezieht sich im Speziellen auf Rollenspiele und nicht nur auf GTA, falls du das so verstanden hast.



Ich bevorzuge eher einen vorgefertigten Charakter der mehr in die Story passt, diese auch auf ihn angepasst ist und er auch nen Charakter hat. Bin eigtl nicht so der Fan von "allgmeinen" Storys.


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Story? Ich hasse storys in games ^^. Wenn video's kommen, werden die abgebrochen, so dass ich weiterspielen kann. Geht das net, regt mich das voll auf. Texte die zwischendurch gelabert werden, les ich auch net durch oder hoer net wirklich zu. Ich find storys ziemlich unnuetz. Gibt es Aufgaben zu erledigen die von der Story kommen, von mir aus ^^ ich schau was ich machen muss und den Rest vom Aufgabentext lass ich links liegen


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Story? Ich hasse storys in games ^^. Wenn video's kommen, werden die abgebrochen, so dass ich weiterspielen kann. Geht das net, regt mich das voll auf. Texte die zwischendurch gelabert werden, les ich auch net durch oder hoer net wirklich zu. Ich find storys ziemlich unnuetz. Gibt es Aufgaben zu erledigen die von der Story kommen, von mir aus ^^ ich schau was ich machen muss und den Rest vom Aufgabentext lass ich links liegen



Kommt ganz auf das Spiel an  In Diablo zB les ich mir euch keine Questtexte durch, in Mass Effect hab ich aber alles gelesen und verfolgt


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

Je nachdem wie viel das Spiel halt auf Story gibt. Ich meine, wer interessiert sich für die Story für z.B. R-Type? Bei anderen Spielen hingegen ist die Story wieder wichtiger.


----------



## sight011 (22. Juni 2009)

YoYo! Na alles fit in der hood


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> YoYo! Na alles fit in der hood



Y0 die Chicks sind krass am Abfeiern und Taschenbillard wird auch geplayed !




Hmm ich sollte das lassen


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Klar sightomat.

Bei Rollenspielen les ich mir auch keine Questtexte durch  (@hammet "Mach mal nicht so schnell, ich will die Story hier mitkriegen" )


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> YoYo! Na alles fit in der hood


Man blende mal aus, um welchen Wochentag es sich handelt und schon ist alles klar


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Je nachdem wie viel das Spiel halt auf Story gibt. Ich meine, wer interessiert sich für die Story für z.B. R-Type? Bei anderen Spielen hingegen ist die Story wieder wichtiger.



Bisher hat die Story mich noch bei keinem einzigen Spiel interessiert. Weder bei NFS noch bei GTA, Wheelman, Assassins Creed oder irgendeinem mmorpg. Wenn ich ne Story will, schau ich nen Film ^^
Achja Final Destination kommt bald und Ice Age 3  in 3D


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Bisher hat die Story mich noch bei keinem einzigen Spiel interessiert. Weder bei NFS noch bei GTA, Wheelman, Assassins Creed oder irgendeinem mmorpg. Wenn ich ne Story will, schau ich nen Film ^^
> Achja Final Destination kommt bald und Ice Age 3  in 3D



Sehr geil fande ich z.B. die Story in Zelda - Twilight Princess und Knights of the old Republic. Aber da ist ja jeder anders.

Was, noch ein Final Destination?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn die Story lustig/satirisch ist, wie z. B. bei GTA, folge ich ihr gern. Oder wenn sie spannend ist. Aber ich hab auch keine Lust mir irgendwelche Texte durchzulesen oder so. "Ich will Leute kaputthauen, nix lesen"

Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht. "Was, noch ein Final Destination?"


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Klar sightomat.
> 
> Bei Rollenspielen les ich mir auch keine Questtexte durch  (@hammet "Mach mal nicht so schnell, ich will die Story hier mitkriegen" )



Wie was wo? oO



Hmm naja die Story der Final Fantasy Reie war immer sehr interessant. Auch Gothic hat mir gefallen und eben Mass Effect  Gibt so einige wo ich die Story mochte und mehr erfahren wollte 



Hmm schon ein Paradoxon mit diesem FINAL Destination


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Japp heisst jetzt "The final destination" Also solls wohl der letzte Teil sein. Trailer is auf jeden Fall wieder geil 
Bin aber gespannt auf das 3D. Bei Ice Age kann ich mri das ja noch bissel vorstellen (war mal irgendwann in so nem 3D Kino vor ueber 5 Jahren, da gabs dann nur so ne Achterbahnfahrt mit 3D Brille) aber bei Final Destination ma sehen, bin ich echt gespannt. Muss ich nur nen Kino inner Naehe finden die auch nen ordentliches 3D Kino haben


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wie was wo? oO



Titten äh Titan Quest. klingelts? 

Nein?

Da war unser Standardspruch wenn einer als erstes aus der Stadt rausgerannt ist und die anderen noch nicht fertig waren: "Warte mal ich will doch die Story mitkriegen."


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Titten äh Titan Quest. klingelts?
> 
> Nein?
> 
> Da war unser Standardspruch wenn einer als erstes aus der Stadt rausgerannt ist und die anderen noch nicht fertig waren: "Warte mal ich will doch die Story mitkriegen."



Ja, das Stichwort Titten Quets hat gereicht 
Aber das war doch anfangs dein Kumpel, der sich beschwert hat, dass wir zu shcnell waren


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Naja, der hat ne kaputte Schulter, da ist man nicht so schnell . Außerdem haben wir doch den krassen CS-Multitaskingskill. Da kommen normale Menschen nicht so schnell hinterher .

Aber wenn da ein paar NPCs rumstehen, und die erzählen einem was über die Stadt in der man gerade ist, dann muss dann das schon lesen, weil das ist ja wichtig für die Story!


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr euch ma combat arms angesehen?


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr euch ma combat arms angesehen?



Ähm nö 
0123456789


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Runtergeladen. Aber noch nie gestartet.


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Runtergeladen. Aber noch nie gestartet.



Ich hoffe doch in der Bucht raubmordkopiert?


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe doch in der Bucht raubmordkopiert?



Wie gut das Combat arms gratis is hm?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habs mir trotzdem voll illegal besorgt, weil ich voll der gängliche Gangster bin . Und ein Knecht natürlich.


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus, du krasser Typ, du


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Jaaaha. Ich tu auch immer vorm zu Bett gehen naschen!


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

Boa Alta! Das sag ich dem Verband der Zahnärzte. Die machen dich dafür voll kalt Digga. Die kommen mit ihrem Zahnarzt Car und machen einen Drive-By mit Zahnpasta.

Friss Mundhygiene du sche*&% "(*'(&$& 


(^^^^^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Die können mir halt garnix. Ich spiel halt auch immer mit Scheren und Messer rum. Und mit Feuer auch. Und ich klapp die Klobrille nie runter!


----------



## Matze (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und ich klapp die Klobrille nie runter!


Was... und ich dachte schon, du seist ganz verdorben... wir sollten uns zusammentun und den Frauen das Leben(das Bad) zur Hölle machen ;-]


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Tzzz,.. oh man, erst letztens so nen FLiegevieh heir und jetzt ne Spinne. Ahhhhh... *wegrenn*


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Die gelbe Hölle?

MiMi, das eine könnte doch das andere fangen..


----------



## sight011 (22. Juni 2009)

Allgemien gesagt - Dannist ja gut 

Habe heute ne 1 für mein Präsentation/Video-Tutorial bekommen.

Und hab durch gemacht um noch eine deutsch Ausarbeitung abzugeben  Hätte super geklappt, wenn der Lehrer wie versprochen dagewesen wäre


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Die gelbe Hölle?
> 
> MiMi, das eine könnte doch das andere fangen..



Andererseits überlebt dabei das miesere/stärkere Vieh und wird durch Nahrung noch größer. Willst du das wirklich?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Diese faulen Lehrer :suspekt:. 

Ne, das schon plöt. Kriegst da nochmal Extrapunkte für oder was?


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Andererseits überlebt dabei das miesere/stärkere Vieh und wird durch Nahrung noch größer. Willst du das wirklich?



Ich will das beide STERBEN


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich will das beide STERBEN



 Wie brutal! Und gemein. Und unmenschlich. Und so.


----------



## MiMi (22. Juni 2009)

Naja ich spiel brutale Killerspiele, ich bin nunmal Boese!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. Juni 2009)

Diese Spiele sollten echt verboten werden...


----------



## hammet (22. Juni 2009)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Diese Spiele sollten echt verboten werden...



Aber nur für bestimmte Menschen ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. Juni 2009)

Hm stimmt. Böse Spiele sind ne tolle Sache =)

Ich geh mal bissel Team Fortress zocken^^


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Team Fortress zocken



An rücksichtsloser Brutalität, gnadenlosen Mord und kaltblütiger Folter kaum zu unterbieten.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. Juni 2009)

So siehts aus. Das primäre Ziel dieses "Spiels" ist es, anderen Leute auf grausamste Art und Weise das Leben zu nehmen. Ich fühle mich so schlecht =( Ich darf das nie wieder machen -.-


----------



## queicherius (22. Juni 2009)

OgottOgott... jetzt musst du wohl in die Hölle... ]:-D


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (22. Juni 2009)

Hölle... Ist das wieder so ne Erfindung der Kirche um mehr Geld zu verdienen?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juni 2009)

Du versucht nur dir das für dich unausweichliche schön zu reden.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## hammet (23. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgööön  
Na alles fit im Schritt?


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

PeaZz in!

...


----------



## MiMi (23. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen Leutz. Hab zwar laenger geschlafen, fuehl mich aber immer noch als haett ich kaum geschlafen.


----------



## hammet (23. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Guten morgen Leutz. Hab zwar laenger geschlafen, fuehl mich aber immer noch als haett ich kaum geschlafen.



Vielleicht zu lange geschlafen? Kommt ja auch oft vor


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Guten morgen Leutz. Hab zwar laenger geschlafen, fuehl mich aber immer noch als haett ich kaum geschlafen.



Oder mit einem heißen Partner endlos langen Sex gehabt und dann sehr spät erst eingeschlafen

Morgen!


----------



## MiMi (23. Juni 2009)

Aaahhja... bestimmt, wo ich gestern schon totmuede war ganz sicher ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

Das kann jetzt weder Grund noch Hindernis sein!
Kannst dich ja auch aufn Rücken legen und genießen dann is gar net anstrengend


----------



## MiMi (23. Juni 2009)

Nur bloed, wenn ich mich ins Bett lege und direkt einschlafe, dann t selbst das net


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Hihi, wir verhindern Leute die die Baumansicht ausgewählt haben, den Zugriff auf diesen Thread weil wir immer direkt auf den Beitrag davor antworten .


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

Das is natürlich taktisch unklug...


----------



## hammet (23. Juni 2009)

Hö? Wie was wo?


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

Du verstehst wieder gar nix Thommy!


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Wer zur Hölle ist eigtl Nuray?


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

Ne ehemalige Kollegin, die meinte sie taucht bei Google nicht auf. Wir wollen sie somit indizierbar machen


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

Was is los mit euch? Lebt ihr noch?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

David, wenn ich mit dir und Thommy auf der Orbit spiele, dürfen wir dann überhaupt was gewinnen? Weil du ja Orga bist...Oder bist du auf der Orbit auch nur "Besucher"?


----------



## hammet (23. Juni 2009)

Also uns 3 zusammen mit "gewinnen" in einem Satz nennen (vorrausgesetzt das gewinnen ist auf uns bezogen), ist ja eigentlich schon ein Paradoxon


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

@hammet
Na du bist ja überzeugt von dir


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

Na ja es wäre wohl besser wenn ich nicht mitspiele
Als Veranstalter das eigene Turnier zu gewinnen wär komisch.


----------



## hammet (23. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @hammet
> Na du bist ja überzeugt von dir



Ich kann mich halt gut einschätzen 
Ich muss halt hoffen, dass Ex1tus seinen pwner#skill rausholt. SO wie er es angeblich immer mit seinen Kumpels macht...nur mit uns verliert er ja immer


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @hammet
> Na du bist ja überzeugt von dir



Von sich schon, von anderen nur nicht:d


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mich halt gut einschätzen
> Ich muss halt hoffen, dass Ex1tus seinen pwner#skill rausholt. SO wie er es angeblich immer mit seinen Kumpels macht...nur mit uns verliert er ja immer


Ich würde euch ja gerne zum Sieg verhelfen, aber ich habe da leider keine Zeit, hab da Training mit meinem Tetrisclan und Abends ein Tunier in Super Mario Land 2 ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Och Thommy, so tief musste nicht stapeln. Ich hab mit einem Mixteam vor 2 Jahren dritter auf einer ähnlich großen LAN gemacht (wo ich ihm Team mit der beste war). Wenn nicht ständig Stromausfälle gewesen wären und 2 von uns abgenervt abgehauen wären, hätten wir wahrscheinlich auch noch den Ersten gemacht. Und in den 2 Jahren bin ich nicht unbedingt schlechter geworden . Außerdem sind wir doch ein bißchen "eingespielt". 

Ich hol natürlich meinen PWNERskill raus. Gestern wurde von mir schon Demo gefordert .

Deswegen ja David. Oder du verzichtest ganz altruistisch auf jegliche Preise. Falls wir denn gewinnen, weiß ja nicht wie hoch da die Source-Leistungsdichte ist...


----------



## MiMi (23. Juni 2009)

Bei souce kann man ja nur gewinnen, mit den riesiegen hitboxen


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Die sind nicht riesig, sondern sind im Internet chillig (hinken hinterher) und im LAN haben sie es zu eilig....  Da habt ihr 1.6er es leichter, ihr müsst nur aufs Model zielen.


----------



## 00d4vid (23. Juni 2009)

Easy to learn hard to master!
Wir können uns ja mal abschießen MiMi. Wenn ich verlieren sollte lass ich meine EPS-Spieler auf dich los


----------



## hammet (23. Juni 2009)

Speilt lieber mal ET, dann wisst ihr was Hitboxen wirklich sind  Da hilft auch kein "ich lucke mal einen Headshot rein".


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

Am krassesten sind die Hitboxen immernoch bei Tetris. Die liegen genau an den Kanten der Steine an ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Shit, Matze. Und was macht man da dann? Muss man da jeden Tag 10-12 Stunden üben damit man das im Griff hat?

@hammet: Was glaubst du warum ich kein 1.6 mehr spiele? Ich will nicht das meine Augen bluten. Da werd ich kaum noch mit ET anfangen.


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

Üben... Pah! Die Jugend heutzutage stellt sich alles so leicht vor. Einfaches üben genügt da nicht. Wir sprechen hier schließlich weder von CS, noch von WoW, noch von Mathematik, noch von Quantenphysik, noch von Hochleistungssport, noch von Gott sein, sondern von Tetris!
Du musst die Blockheit im Leben erkennen. Jeder Gegenstand um dich herum ist ein Block, ein Baustein. Keiner davon ist rund. Alles ist eine Kante. Du musst die Ecken sehen können und zwar in jedem Ding das du siehst.
Kugeln? Gibt es nicht, es gibt nur sehr viele kleine Ecken.
Gefühle? Gibt es nicht, es gibt nur kantig abgestufte Verhaltensweisen deines Geistes.
Erst wenn du dieses Wissen in dir verinnerlicht hast, erst wenn du die Schönheit von Ecken und Kanten erkennst, erst wenn du Antialising auch barbarisch findest, erst dann bist du bereit für die nächste Stufe im Spiel "Leben", welches sich Tetris nennt...


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Ey, ich kann nich mehr...Wie geil. Du bist der Mann!


----------



## hammet (23. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @hammet: Was glaubst du warum ich kein 1.6 mehr spiele? Ich will nicht das meine Augen bluten. Da werd ich kaum noch mit ET anfangen.



Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass du die Grafik meinst, solltest du dir ET vielleicht anschauen, denn es ist grafishc um einiges hochwertiger als CS 1.6.


----------



## Matze (23. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Blumen Ex 

Mal so ne Frage nebenbei... Ist ET nicht eigentlich ein Auserirdischer?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Och, ich wollt hier ein bißchen zurückstänkern und du gehst nicht drauf ein .


----------



## queicherius (23. Juni 2009)

> Ist ET nicht eigentlich ein Auserirdischer?



Kann auch ein Spiel sein:

ET



[EDIT]Wer hat mich auf http://www.et-scene.de/wolf-et-download verlinkt? Ich möchte nichts mit dieser Szene zu tun haben und habe nur nach "ET Spiel" gegooglet um den anderen Leuten im Forum den anderen Sinn dieses Begriffs deutlich zu machen. Somit bitte ich die betreffende Person diesen Kommentar wieder zu entfernen. Danke.[/EDIT]


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Ein Spiel? Glaubst du es ist ein Spiel wenn man fernab von der Heimat ist und nicht mehr nach Hause kommt und alle einem den Bauch aufschlitzen wollen um dich zu erforschen und du dann ein Fahrrad zum fliegen bringen musst und deinen Finger zum glühen, um zu entkommen?


----------



## hammet (23. Juni 2009)

queicherius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du bereits jeden Realitätsbezug verloren?
> Es ist Software. Bilder. Code. Pixel...



Also Ex1tus Post bezog sich im groben Sinne auf die Story von E.T. (dem Film). Davon sind zwar einige Sachen animiert, aber alles würde ich nicht als Software/Pixel bezeichnen


----------



## queicherius (23. Juni 2009)

Ach so... sry hab ich nie gesehen... fand ich nach 2 Min langweilig


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Sarkasmusresistent reee 

Guten Morgen die werten Damen und Herren.


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen. Mittwoch, mitte der Woche juhu!


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgöööön ! 
Jo Mitte der Woche, nur leider noch nicht Freitag


----------



## 00d4vid (24. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen meine Damen und Herren!
Noch 12 Tage!


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Quatsch. In 12 Tagen ist das Force doch schonwieder vorbei.


----------



## 00d4vid (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab noch 12 Arbeitstage als Azubi!


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Nach dieser Woche sinds noch 5 Wochen = 25 Artbeitstage. Dann bin ich fertig bzw muss meine Arbeit hier fertig haben. Dann noch am 31. August die Abschlusspraesentation und ' muendliche Pruefung'
Net so viel laenger, aber nervt dennoch, vorallem da ich net weis was ich danach machen soll


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Geht ihr eiglt auf irgendwelche Festivals?


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Ich war ma zur Nature one (2mal) jedoch sind das ueber 600km von hier, und da ich zu den Leuten die dort inner Naehe gewohnt haben, keinen Kontakt mehr hab, war ich auch net mehr da  Zur Defqon, Sensation black, etc wuerd ich schon gerne ma hin 
Ach und 2 ma war ich auf nem Toten Hosen Konzert.

Warum?


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2009)

Wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr wieder auf das Splash! Festival. Allerdings spar ich mir das Geld für den Italienurlaub.


----------



## 00d4vid (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab atm kein Geld.
Ansonsten Open Air am Berg in Eichstätt 
Toten Hosen Konzert war ich einmal.


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Jop, war wohl richtig gut bei mir, ausser das auf dem einen Konzert mich jemand fragte ob ich ne Nutte waere, udn auf dem anderen waer ich beinahe umgekippt, weils so stickig war und die Leute mich dauernt auch noch angerempelt haben, da sie meinten wie die bescheurten rumzuhuepfen.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Warum?



Och einfach so  Ich geh halt aufs Force obwohl mich nur eine Band wirklich interessiert. 10-15 andere werd ich mir auch anschauen, aber die hab ich entweder schon öfters gesehen oder sie sind nicht ganz mein Geschmack.

Splash wollte ich auch mal, aber das ist ja schon teuer...


----------



## 00d4vid (24. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Jop, war wohl richtig gut bei mir, ausser das auf dem einen Konzert mich jemand fragte ob ich ne Nutte waere


Lol^^
Was hastn wieder angezogen gehabt?


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Es war nur nen Netzoberteil. Dumme Kinder halt.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Hast ihnen wenigstens was aufs Maul gegeben ?


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hast ihnen wenigstens was aufs Maul gegeben ?



Oder ihm mit den langen Hacken von deinen Lackstiefeln ins Gesicht getreten?


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Die hatt ich net an, das is zu warm ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Juni 2009)

Moin moin.
Uah heut wird entschieden, ob ich sitzen bleibe oder nicht *nervös*.

Ich werd wohl wieder zur Rheinkultur gehen, auch wenn die Bands dieses Jahr nicht sooo toll sind.


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Moin moin.
> Uah heut wird entschieden, on ich sitzen bleibe oder nicht *nervös*.
> 
> Ich werd wohl wieder zur Rheinkultur gehen, auch wenn die Bands dieses Jahr nicht sooo toll sind.



Da werden doch wohl keine Zweifel bestehen ob du sitzen bleibst?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Juni 2009)

Hm naja... Könnte knapp werden /:


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

An was hängts denn?

Ich hab auch mal ne Ehrenrunde gedreht . Nicht so schlimm


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Juni 2009)

Latein... Sobald iwie noch ne 5 dazu kommt, kann ich noch nen Jahr auf den Schulwechsel warten -.-


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Ist das nen Pflichtfach bei euch? Wo hast denn noch ne 5? 

Gut das ich Latein nie machen musste und Franzoesisch auch nie.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Latein UND Franz xD
In Franz steh ich zum Glück noch 4. Nächstes Jahr hab ich dann kein Latein mehr und Franz nochmal von Anfang an


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab gerade beim Arbeiten nur Brainlags....übel.... Ich glaub ich schmeiß alles hin und werd Hartz4 & Internet.


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab gerade beim Arbeiten nur Brainlags....übel.... Ich glaub ich schmeiß alles hin und werd Hartz4 & Internet.



Wenn du gut genug CSS spielst, kannste mit Hartz4 und Gehalt (natürlich schwarz) leben ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Nene, ich werde ein ChinesenWoWgoldfarmer. Oder ich pack einfach mal meinen PWNERSKILL aus, langsam wirds ja mal Zeit .


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub ich werde Mensch ärgere dich nicht Pro-Gamer


----------



## 00d4vid (24. Juni 2009)

Ich werde Wer wird Millionär Progamer!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Juni 2009)

Hm stimmt, das ist viel Intelligenter...
Komm, machen wir nen WWM-Clan


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Ok, erste Frage:

Wer hat hier im Thread am meisten gepostet? (Nachguggen verboten)
A: Ex1tus                          B: MiMi
C: Matze                           D: hammet


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ok, erste Frage:
> 
> Wer hat hier im Thread am meisten gepostet? (Nachguggen verboten)
> A: Ex1tus                          B: MiMi
> C: Matze                           D: hammet



Ganz eindeutig C.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Wollen sie das wirklich einloggen?


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2009)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub ich werde Mensch ärgere dich nicht Pro-Gamer


Wieso muss ich jetzt nur wieder ein eckige Blöcke denke ...

@hammet
nimm doch den PM-Joker und frag mich, ich weiß es


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Also unit tests koenen ganz schoen frustrieren wenn der Balken die ganze Zei trot bleibt :*(


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wollen sie das wirklich einloggen?



Jup!
0123456789


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Sie sind sich aber sicher.... und sie haben.....*traurig gugg* richtig geantwortet! Dadaa!

2. Frage:
Wieviel Ecken hat ein Kreis?
A: 2 B:unendlich viele
C: 1 D: keine


----------



## 00d4vid (24. Juni 2009)

Ich habe nach dem Ausschlussverfahren A B C und D ausgeschlossen, nehem aber trotzdem D!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Juni 2009)

Ich wähle B: unendlich viele.


----------



## 00d4vid (24. Juni 2009)

Tja is jetzt die frage ein Kreis an nem Bildschirm oder n realer Kreis?


----------



## Matze (24. Juni 2009)

Ex, was habe ich dir versucht gestern zu erklären? Deshalb kommt es auf die größe und feinheit des Kreises an


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Die Frage bezieht sich auf einen "theoretischen" Kreis. Also einer den es nur in der Traumwelt der Mathematik gibt.


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage bezieht sich auf einen "theoretischen" Kreis. Also einer den es nur in der Traumwelt der Mathematik gibt.



Ein Kreis in der Mathematik besteht aus eine runendlichen Anzahl von Punkten, die zu einem gemeinsamen Mittelpunkt auf einer 2-dimmensioanalen Ebene den gleichen Abstand besitzen.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Gewürzwiesel: win
David: Fail
hammet: win

Welcher dieser Bundesländer hat die größte Fläche?
A: Hessen B: Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
C: Rheinland-Pfalz D: Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (24. Juni 2009)

Rheinland-Westfalen xD


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

NRW würde ich sagen.
Wusstest ihr eigentlich, dass vor ein paar Jahren der Tischtennisverbund von Brandenburg pleite ging und deswegen alle nicht ehrenamtlichen trainer entlöassen wurden?


----------



## 00d4vid (24. Juni 2009)

NRW.
Um mal das Niveau zu senken hier die nächste Frage:
Wer hat größere Titten:
A: Pamela Anderson            B: Katie Price
C: Maria Sharapova              D: Ottfried Fischer


----------



## ShadowMan (24. Juni 2009)

Na das ist ja einfach. D natürlich


----------



## MiMi (24. Juni 2009)

Nachdem das niveau jetzt so gesunken ist (ich wuerd sagen antwort a, da ich die andern net wirklich kenn ^^), werd ich euch schoenen Feierabend wuenschen. Der Mittwoch is gleich endlich vorbei JUHU


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

Tschö Mimilein 
Es soll nur endlich Freitag werden -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wusstest ihr eigentlich, dass vor ein paar Jahren der Tischtennisverbund von Brandenburg pleite ging und deswegen alle nicht ehrenamtlichen trainer entlöassen wurden?



Hey, du erzählst ja fast so interessante Fakten wie ich Fragen stelle. Wir sollten uns mal auf einen Melissentee und Dinkelkekse treffen.

NRW ist richtig.


----------



## hammet (24. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hey, du erzählst ja fast so interessante Fakten wie ich Fragen stelle. Wir sollten uns mal auf einen Melissentee und Dinkelkekse treffen.
> 
> NRW ist richtig.



Mich hatte es damals interessiert, weil ich noch ziemlich aktiv in diesem Bereich war.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juni 2009)

Ihhh, Sport. In der echten Welt. Mit echten Leuten. So ganz ohne Internet....Nene, das is nix  :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Knechte .


----------



## hammet (25. Juni 2009)

Morgen du kn ^^ und morgen ihrse anderen


----------



## MiMi (25. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Die Woche ist doch schon fast geschafft....


----------



## hammet (25. Juni 2009)

Mehr oder weniger fast 
Naja schauen wir mal, wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## 00d4vid (25. Juni 2009)

Morgen.
Sport...
Hab ich mal viel gemacht. Und ich glaub ab Herbst geh ich wieder in Schwimmverein.


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2009)

So, nachdem das Netzwerk hier nun wieder läuft sag ich jetzt auch mal "Hallo".

@Ex
Schöne Umschreibung (theoretische Mathematik ^^)


----------



## hammet (25. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Schöne Umschreibung (theoretische Mathematik ^^)



Wie was welche Umschreibung? oO


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Ich war als kleiner Bube auch jeden Tag draußen und bin rumgerannt, geschwommen, Fußball gespielt usw. Aber dann kam der pöhse Computer . Ne, ich mach schon auch noch Sport...


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2009)

@hammet


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage bezieht sich auf einen "theoretischen" Kreis. Also einer den es nur in der Traumwelt der Mathematik gibt.



@Ex
Zur Gefriertruhe, Pizza rausholen, diese in den Backofen und den Einschalten.. das Ding vieleicht sogar noch rechtzeitig rausholen ist kein Sport ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Zur Gefriertruhe, Pizza rausholen, diese in den Backofen und den Einschalten.. das Ding vieleicht sogar noch rechtzeitig rausholen ist kein Sport ;-]



Verdammt. Manchmal renne ich auch hin, weil ich sie vergessen hab. Zählt das? 

Ne, ich spiel eigtl jedes Wochenende Fußball, mach einmal in der Woche ein paar Situps, Liegestützen, usw. und wenn ich Filme oder sowas gugg spiel ich oft noch nebenbei mit ein paar Hanteln rum...


----------



## 00d4vid (25. Juni 2009)

Hört sich ja mal nach ambitioniertem Krafttraining an


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Ja klar. Ich trink dann immernoch nen Eiweißshake und dann muss ich erstmal 5 Stunden in meinem Zimmer bleiben, weil ich nicht durch die Tür pass.


----------



## hammet (25. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ja klar. Ich trink dann immernoch nen Eiweißshake und dann muss ich erstmal 5 Stunden in meinem Zimmer bleiben, weil ich nicht durch die Tür pass.



Naja wenn man sone kleine Kellertür hat, ist man ja selbst schuld.
Ich hoffe du schläfst auch auf einem Nagelbrett um deinen Körper auch im Schlaf zu stählern?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Ich lass mich an einem Fuß an die Decke hängen, und engagier 12 kleine Kinder die mich die ganze Nacht mit Steinen bewerfen. Natürlich häng ich da halbnackt und die Raumtemperatur wird  auf -20 und 40 Grad gesetzt. Natürlich schnell wechselnd. Nach diesem erholsamen Schlaf nehm ich mein Frühstück ein während ich mich mit 2 Kängurus box.


----------



## MiMi (25. Juni 2009)

Endlich hab ich das eine Problem geloest, wo ich jetzt ewig dran sass, un nun kommt schon das naechste. ARG


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Nennt sich Arbeit .


----------



## MiMi (25. Juni 2009)

Ach ^^. 
Aber es sind so Probleme wo ich ewig dran sitze um dann 2 Tage spaeter mir gegen den Kopf zu hauen und zu denken, warum bin ich da net direkt  draufgekommen.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Bist halt ne Frau. Erstmal kompliziert denken


----------



## 00d4vid (25. Juni 2009)

Genau, typisch Frau!
Warum gerade aus denken wenn man auch im Kreis denken kann?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht steht das in Relation zu den Körperformen von Mann und Frau? Ich glaube wir sind da was auf der Spur :suspekt:


----------



## 00d4vid (25. Juni 2009)

Hmmmmm möglich wäre es.
Wir sollten darüber mal eine Studie anstrengen...


----------



## Matze (25. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee! Ich untersuche die Körperform der Frauen. Ihr könnt den Rest übernehmen


----------



## MiMi (25. Juni 2009)

Hm, muss ich euch wohl leider recht geben. Das stand mir schon immer beim Programmieren im Weg! Darum wars fuer mich auch so schwierig ueberhaupt programmieren zu lernen  echt unfair!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Da wir gerade bei Frauen sind. Was macht denn eigtl Bexx?


----------



## MiMi (25. Juni 2009)

Hm, ka. Is wohl sehr Beschaeftigt ^^ im Gegensatz zu uns


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Ne, ich hab eigtl schon zu tun, aber wenn man manchmal ne Minute warten muss bis Photoshop was berechnet hat, kann ich hier auch posten....


----------



## MiMi (25. Juni 2009)

Ach wer hat denn schon net zu tun ^^ Aber bissel Ablenkung zwischen drin kann auch net Schaden


----------



## hammet (25. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ne, ich hab eigtl schon zu tun, aber wenn man manchmal ne Minute warten muss bis Photoshop was berechnet hat, kann ich hier auch posten....



Hattet ihr ned auch diesen teuren Müll für den iMer?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> iMer?



?

auffüller


----------



## 00d4vid (25. Juni 2009)

Er meintn Mac.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Nein. Ich hab einen PC mit AMD 64 x2 5000+, 6 GB Arbeitsspeicher und ne Nvidia GEforce 8400 GS...und Vista...


----------



## 00d4vid (25. Juni 2009)

Gut gut, ich brauchn neuen Pc. Wann kann ich den abholen?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Mir würde vielleicht auch mal eine Formatierung helfen...Aber eine neue GraKa muss auf jeden Fall rein, denn diese hat nur einen Monitorausgang und der is auch noch VGA . Hier steht ein 2ter Bildschirm rum, aber denn kann ich nicht anschließen...


----------



## MiMi (25. Juni 2009)

So schoenen Feierabend  Morgen is FREITAG


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2009)

PeaZz in! zur Finalrunde der heutigen Woche...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Huhu. Müde. Aber am Start.


----------



## hammet (26. Juni 2009)

Morgen....


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen!


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen! Endlich Freitag


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Jou - heut Abend umsonst saufen! Juhuuuu^^


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2009)

Heute Abend Geburtstagsparty meiner besten Freunden


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Wie ihr alle kostenlos saufen könnt. Und ich muss meinen Wodka Ananas mit Senf selbst bezahlen.


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Wenn du sowas trinkst hast dus nicht anders verdient!


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2009)

@Ex
Wenn du schon Annanassaft ansprichst kann ich dir Malibu-Annanas an Herz legen


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr Verrückten
Ich bitte um ein bißchen mehr Trauer hier


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2009)

Wir tragen doch schon alle schwarz...


----------



## hammet (26. Juni 2009)

Hmm ich trauer eher darum, wofür sich die Welt mehr interessiert...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Wie es aber trotzdem alle wissen .

Ne, den Wodka Ananas mit Senf hat sich nur mal ein Kumpel bestellt und hat ihn dann der Bedienung geschenkt . Ich hab nur vorn paar Wochen Wodka Ananas mit Zimt getrunken.


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2009)

Für den Tod eines einzelnen Menschen, anstatt der vielen Anderen die unsinnig sterben müssen...


----------



## hammet (26. Juni 2009)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Für den Tod eines einzelnen Menschen, anstatt der vielen Anderen die unsinnig sterben müssen...



Eben, der Tod irgendeines bekannten Sängers, oder die Heirat, oder die Schwangerschaft eines Promis ist der Menscheheit doch viel wichtiger als irgendwelche politischen Themen oder Kriege etc. Deswegen sollte man traurig sein 
So ansich tangiert mich der Tod von MJ nur peripher, ich mochte ihn nicht und ich kannte ihn nicht. Es ist zwar schade, wenn ein Mensch stirbt aber deswegen 3 Wochen trauern ist mir etwas zu übertrieben.


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2009)

Der King is Dead! Der R. Kelly des Pops


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Die Diskussion hatte ich auch gerade mit einem Kollegen. 1 Mensch stirbt. Weltweite "Trauer". 
2 Millionen Menschen sterben. Naja, schon schlimm, aber was will man machen....

Klar ist es nicht schön wenn jemand stirbt, aber das passiert alle paar Sekunden, soll man sich selbst zu Tode trauern...Einzelschicksale lassen mich eher kalt wenn ich denjenigen nicht selbst gekannt habe.

lol sight  Der R. Kelly des Pops.


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2009)

Wenn man für jeden Menschen trauern muss, wann darf man dann noch einmal lachen?


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Warum soll ich um Menschen trauern die ich net kenne? Genauso wie es mich net interessiert wenn irgendeine promi Ehe zerbricht. 
Genauso unsinnig ist wie ich finde (hatte letztens noch nen Gespraech dadrueber mit ner Freundin), das wenn irgendwo nen Unglueck geschieht (Flugzeug oder so) wie die Nachrichten immer betonen "Es waren ... Deutsche unter den toten"... oder "Es gab .. Tote und darunter waren .. Deutsche" UND? Es waren alles Menschen, wen interessiert ob es 20 oder 100 Deutsche waren.


----------



## ink (26. Juni 2009)

Darf, sollte und muss man, da sonst das Trauern keinen Sinn machen würde.
Was hätte man sonst für einen Grund?

Also wird sich heut abend gepflegt umgesoffen?
Wär ich dabei (im Geiste )


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Es waren alles Menschen, wen interessiert ob es 20 oder 100 Deutsche waren.



Deutsche. Ich spreche nicht von mir sondern von der Mehrheit.

ink, ich denk an dich wenn ich heute abend was trinke <3


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Deutsche. Ich spreche nicht von mir sondern von der Mehrheit.
> 
> ink, ich denk an dich wenn ich heute abend was trinke <3



Aber wo is der Unterschied ob nen Deutscher oder nen Englaender oder nen Asiate oder oder oder stirbt? Es gibt keinen!


----------



## hammet (26. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Aber wo is der Unterschied ob nen Deutscher oder nen Englaender oder nen Asiate oder oder oder stirbt? Es gibt keinen!



Für ziemlich viele sind anderssprachige Menschen unrelevant. Die interessietr nur ob ein Deutsche gestorben ist. Aber recht hast du, mich interessiert es auch nicht welche Herkunft die Opfer haben und es stößt mir auch immer auf wie das betont wird. Ich denke größtenteils ist das dazu gedacht Angst zu schüren. Wenn man hört, dass Deutsche betroffen sind, denkt man schneller daran, dass einem das auch passieren kann und man wird gefügiger. Wie und ob man sich dadurch beeinflussen lässt, hängt dann immer vom Individuum ab.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Deutsche fühlen sich eher mit Deutschen verbunden als mit Franzosen oder Chinesen. Ist ja irgendwo klar. Menschen fühlen sich immer zu "ähnlicheren" Menschen hingezogen. Wenn man sich selbst aber eher "global" fühlt, was bei vielen Inets der Fall ist, berührt einen das nicht so. Mal davon abgesehen das man die 3 Deutschen die tot sind auch nicht kannte, genausowenig wie die 5 Finnen und die 6 Russen. Aber mit diesen kann man halt weniger Gemeinsamkeiten entdecken. Die Deutschen könnte man gekannt haben.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Die anderen koennt man auch gekannt haben ^^ Aber ihr habt wohl Recht, das viele einfach so denken, weil die sich eher zu denen Verbunden fuehlen. Eigentlich traurig. Eingebildete deutsche


----------



## hammet (26. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Die anderen koennt man auch gekannt haben ^^ Aber ihr habt wohl Recht, das viele einfach so denken, weil die sich eher zu denen Verbunden fuehlen. Eigentlich traurig. Eingebildete deutsche



Jetzt shciebs nicht auf die Deutschen  Ist in anderen Ländern nicht anders.


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub auch dass die Deutschen da durch die Geschichte ein allgemein eher geringes Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl haben als andere Nationen.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Welche Geschichte? 
Obs in anderen Laendern auch so ist, ka. Aber Deutsche sind allgemein ziemlich eingebildet, arrogant was auch immer. Aber ich glaub die Franzosen sind noch schlimmer.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl sieht man doch schon bei WM/EM, danach hängen die Flaggen sehr schnell wieder im Keller inner Kiste. Nicht das ich gern Flaggen schwinge, aber warum machen die das nicht auch außerhalb der WM/EM?

Deutsche sind allgmein multikulturell übereifrig. Kein anderes Land schert sich darum wie eingebürgertes Wort aus einem anderem Land "richtig" ausgesprochen wird. In D kommt sofort jemand guggt dich abwertend an und sagt: "Das wird aber öebhcu ausgesprochen."


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

So haelfte vom Tag haben wa schon geschafft. 
Hoer mir bloess auf mit den FLaggen, das hat echt gereicht das jedes 2. Auto so ne dumme Flagge am Auto hatet. Oder gleich mehrere.


----------



## hammet (26. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> So haelfte vom Tag haben wa schon geschafft.
> Hoer mir bloess auf mit den FLaggen, das hat echt gereicht das jedes 2. Auto so ne dumme Flagge am Auto hatet. Oder gleich mehrere.



Diese sFlaggengetue hasse ich auch , am schlimmsten sind da ja die Amis 
Hmm aber größtenteils liegts einfach den hässlichen Flaggen  Mir gefällt die von Neuseeland


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> So haelfte vom Tag haben wa schon geschafft.
> Hoer mir bloess auf mit den FLaggen, das hat echt gereicht das jedes 2. Auto so ne dumme Flagge am Auto hatet. Oder gleich mehrere.


Bin heut Abend wieder beim THW, da ist auf jedem Auto n kompletter Flaggensatz drauf!
Münchener-Flagge, Freistaat Bayern Flagge, Deutschland Flagge, THW Flagge, geschlossener Verbund Flagge (eine fürn Anfang einen fürs Ende).


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Es is mir egal was fuer eine, die an den Autos nerven ohne Ende. Das sie gefaehrlich sind brauch ich ja wohl net sagen (man darf ja hoechstens 80 damit fahren, aber wer macht das schon). 
Wenn in Holland alles einheitlich orange ist, gefaellt mir das auch ^^


----------



## Bexx (26. Juni 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich Freitag.... 

Bin so fertig von der ganzen Arbeit die ich momentan hab, fühl mich richtig erschlagen!

Was treibt ihr so am WE?


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Huhu Bexx, ich bin der David, wir kennen uns noch gar nicht


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

LOL.
Huhu bexx, lang nix gehoert von dir! We wird wieder schoen entspannt, und bei dir?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Bexxx! Gestern hab ich noch nach dir gefragt


----------



## hammet (26. Juni 2009)

Huhu Bexxilein 
Ja, endlich Wochenende, jetzt muss nurnoch die Post mitspielen.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Warum Post? Boa seid um halb 1, vergeht die Zeit net mehr.


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Weil der Thommy (sehn)süchtig auf seine XBox wartet.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Oh, iihhhhh.. 
Kann man doch eh nix ordentliches draufspielen ^^

Oh man wie gemein, die gehen jetzt schon essen, eig gehen die immer erst um 3.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Warum Post? Boa seid um halb 1, vergeht die Zeit net mehr.



Vielleicht sind die Batterien deiner Uhr leer? haha. Ok, ich bin ruhig.

So lang ists ja insgesamt nicht mehr...


Shooter sind halt schäbig auf der Konsole, aber Sport- und Prügelspiele gehen doch um einiges besser...


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Ich werd mir wenn ich meinen neuen PC hab erstmal schön nen Lenkrad kaufen und ordentlich Rennspiele daddeln
Das will ich schon lang mal wieder machen. Aber Rennspiele mit Tastatur sind halt iwie doof weil man den Lenkeinschlag nicht so wirklich kontrollieren kann.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Och, man kann sich dran gewoehen. Aber sowas wie Tekken aufm PC is echt net schoen. Jedenfalls mit Tastatur man kann ja auch nen Controller an den PC anschliessen ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Nö an Rennspiele mit Tastatur kann man sich nicht gewöhnen weil man viel langsamer als mit nem Lenkrad ist.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Hm, ka, hab bisher nur ma auf der Playstation mitm Lenkrad gezoggt, war sehr ungewohnt aber irgenwdie auch witzig. Naja ich denke man kann scih an alles gewoehnen


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Omg, rofl,
da habt ihr auch was zu lachen


> Ich war kurz beim Bäcker. Nach fünf Minuten verließ ich den Laden. Als ich wieder rauskam, war da eine Politesse und schrieb gerade einen Strafzettel. Also ging ich zu ihr hin und sagte: "Ach komm, Puppe, kannst du nicht mal ein Auge zudrücken?" Sie ignorierte mich und schrieb weiter.
> 
> Also nannte ich sie eine ganz sture Beamtenschnalle. Sie sah mich an und begann ein weiteres Ticket für abgefahrene Reifen zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Juni 2009)

Das ist aber böse 

00d4vid, willst du mein Lenkrad abkaufen? Ich brauchs nicht mehr, weil ich keine Rennspiele mehr zocke. Ist nen Speed Link USB Leather Force Feedback Wheel.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> 00d4vid, willst du mein Lenkrad abkaufen? Ich brauchs nicht mehr, weil ich keine Rennspiele mehr zocke. Ist nen Speed Link USB Leather Force Feedback Wheel.



Ich wollte gerade genau dasselbe schreiben. Mein Lenkrad ist ein Saitek R100 und vielleicht bis jetzt...ca. 10 Stunden genutzt. Das kann ich sehr günstig abgeben. Neupreis war 30-40 €. Vielleicht hab ich sogar noch die OVP .


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Komisch alle wollen ihrs loswerden ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Juni 2009)

Ich zock halt inzwischen lieber Shooter  Meins ist auch recht wenig genutzt, damit hab ich nur NFSU2 durchgezockt. OVP hab ich auch noch.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Boa macht was, die Zeit SCHLEICHT


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Dann schauts ja recht ähnlich aus. Jezt kommts drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst. Das von Gwsl kostet neu ca. 60-70 € also gehe ich mal davon aus, da bei uns beiden wenig Nutzung und OVP vorhanden ist (Garantie bei mir nicht mehr, bei Gwsl weiß ichs nicht), das du da noch mind. die Hälfte des Neupreises an mich/ihn zahlen solltest.

Aber kann ja auch sein das du garnicht interessiert bist und dir lieber ein neues kaufst...


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Hui, schaut mahttp://www.tutorials.de/forum/stellenangebote-unentgeltlich/342734-java-tastatursteuerung-menu.html
Stellenangebote ROFL


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Juni 2009)

Garantie ist bei mir auch nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2009)

@MiMi
Damit die Zeit vergeht:


> Der Zahnarzt will sich gerade über seinen Patienten beugen und zu bohren anfangen, als er plötzlich zurückfährt:
> 
> Arzt: "Kann es sein, dass sie Ihre Hand an meinen Hoden haben?"
> 
> Antwortet der Patient: "Ja Herr Doktor, wir wollen uns doch gegenseitig nicht weh tun."


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

HiHi 


> Was ist klein, grün und dreieckig?


----------



## Matze (26. Juni 2009)

Ein kleines grünes Dreieck 

Etwas für die Damen:


> Warum sagt man nicht, "der dumme Mann" ?
> 
> Man sagt ja auch nicht "der runde Kreis" !


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Da fand ich den mit dem Dreieck aber besser 


> Lehrer zu Klaus: "Nenn mir einen Satz mit einem Punkt."
> 
> Klaus: "Meine Schwester ist schön - Punkt."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

> "OMG, warum hast du meiner Mutter ins Gesicht gespuckt?" "Ihr Bart hat gebrannt."



10Zeichen...


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Äh ja n Lenkrad würd ich euch schon abkaufen (also einem von euch^^) aber erst im August, vorher hab ich kein Geld übrig.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Machen die hier einfach Geschaefte, unfassbar 
Ich hab eben gesehen das die vom essen wiederegkommen sind, die haben den einen hergebracht, weil sein Rad noch hierstand. Waer ich mitgegangen, waer ich jetzt auch aufm Heimweg. Aber kann ja keiner Ahnen, wo ich letztens ma mit war, waren wir bis halb 7 essen. Tzzz


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Jo, mir egal wann ich das loskriege, die 15-20 € machen das Kraut auch nicht fett .


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Naja wenn man kein Geld hat, sind 15-20 euro schon was


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Juni 2009)

Dann kann er ja meins nehmen  Ich bin jünger und hab weniger Geld xD


----------



## 00d4vid (26. Juni 2009)

Na ja das vom Gewürzwiesel is glaub ich etwas luxuriöser


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

Bei den Dingern sollte man net unbedingt sparen, nehm ich an, dann ist es wohl net so nen schoenes Lenkvergnuegen


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Jo, es geht schon. Für jemanden der natürlich hauptsächlich Rennspiele spielt, is meines nix, aber wer eher selten spielt kann meines schon nehmen. Da ist man dann auch nicht verärgert wenn man vor Wut mal draufhaut (hab ich nie gemacht btw), weil man kurz vorm Ziel noch überholt wird. Die Frage ist halt wieviel man spielt. Wer immer nur den aktuellen NfS Teil spielt, der ist mit meinem bestens bedient. Wenn es aber schon Richtung Simulation geht und mehrere Spielstunden geht, würde ich meines nicht wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## MiMi (26. Juni 2009)

So schoenes Wochenende


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Juni 2009)

So nurnoch 3 Tage Schule =) Dann heißt es auf nimmer Wiedersehn


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Ha! Das glaubst du.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (26. Juni 2009)

Also für die Schule schon


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Juni 2009)

Für diese, höchstwahrscheinlich, ja.

Schönes WE ihr Schlingel.


----------



## Matze (29. Juni 2009)

PeaZz in!

Ok, ganz offiziell: Das wird ne beschi*ssene Woche


----------



## hammet (29. Juni 2009)

Schönen Montag Morgen 
Na alle fit? 

Und das plöde Paket is am Freitag ned gekommen, ich hasse die Deutsche Post -_-


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Morgen!
Was los mit euch?
Alle Urlaub oder wh00000t?


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

Nö! nix Urlaub


----------



## Matze (29. Juni 2009)

Nö, leider keinen Urlaub. Na ja, ist ja sonst keiner da.

@sight
Ich glaube ich trage ab jetzt nur noch schwarz (darum)


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen. Nix Urlaub, schoen waers, hatten eben ne Besprechung.


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Ah na gut das lassen wir als Ausrede mal gelten. Und sonst alles klar? Was gibts neues?


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Es is warm. Viel zu warm. Sonne is ja schoen, aber dieses stickige, schwuele is net mehr schoen. Wenn ich um halb 7 aufsteh und seh das es schon 20Grad sind, das kann doch net sein.


----------



## hammet (29. Juni 2009)

Bei uns war es heute noch recht angenehm, wenn auch mir schon ein bisschen zu warm, aber ich bin ja kein Maß 
Hoffentlich wird das nicht viel wärmer...


----------



## Matze (29. Juni 2009)

Zumindest bei mir in der Gegend sind so um die 27 Grad gemeldet -.-


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Ich finds hier relativ frisch aber immerhin wärmer als letzte Woche.
Wobei am Samstag wars doch warm hier was aber auch an meinen Ausdünstungen vom Restrausch während dem Arbeiten gelegen haben kann


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Gestern mittags waren bei uns 26 laut Thermometer. Abends 24, aber da kam es mir noch viel waemer vor, bestimmt weil das so drueckende waerme war. Vorallem so komplett ohne Sonne. Und jetzt bin ich hier arbeiten und was ist? Die Sonne scheint.


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

Na dann führ ich ja heir die Gruppe - wir haben nämlich 29 ° C 

@ Matze Krass - da sagen wir doch herzlichen Glückwunsch aber auch schade das es dann erstmal nix zu hören gibt! :-(

Und noch zu was anderem, ich denke jetzt das meine Ex-Freundin die größte Hure ist!!
Nicht im wörtlichen Sinne, aber diese verdammte Bi*** hat mich letzte Woche voll verarscht, total strange die ganze Sache. Aber so ein typischen Frauen Ding - ich hab mich ja schon dran gewöhnt das Frauen - Stimmungsschwankungen haben - aber sie ist die Krönung!! Wir wollten uns ja in meinem letzten Schulblock in einem richtig schicken Laden in Bremen treffen. Als es kurz davor war, so vor 2 (mögen es 1 1/2) Wochen gewesen sein, schreiben wir erst, telefonieren 4 Std. sie hat angerufen, ich seh sie noch nen Tag später nach der Trauerfeier von meinem Trainer und wir schnacken später nochmal und ich frag sie ob sie überhaupt noch bock auf das treffen in Bremen hat sie bejaht. Daraufhin frag ich noch, ob ich mich melden soll oder ob sie sich melden möchte, sie sagt sie meldet sich nächste Woche dann einen Tag vorher (weiß aber das ich nur noch bis Mittwoch Schule habe). Daraufhin meldet sie sich Sonntag nicht, Montag nicht- denk ich mir gut am Mittwoch passt mir sowieso am besten - weil ich wusste das ich da mein Zeugnis mit 1-er Schnitt bekomme!  Naja wayne am Dienstag abend denk ich so na meldet sie sich noch und schreibe ihr ne Sms. Im selben Augenblick geht sie bei studi online. Wir schreiben ungefähr folgendes:


Sie: Hey na - du hast doch nur noch morgen (Mittwoch) Zeit das wir uns treffen oder?
Ich: Ja
Sie: Da kann ich nicht

...  Alter wie dumm kann man eigentzlich sein! Oder sie legt es knall hart drauf an mich richtig hart zu verarschen 

Naja es ging damit weiter das sie ja Training hat... blabla .... dann haben meine Eltern leider den Router ausgemacht, auf jdenfall hat sie mir damit klar gemacht - das sie nur noch "0 Interesse" hat. 

Aber das war mal sowas von einer Kack Aktion


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Frauen 
Bloed gelaufen, tut mir leid fuer dich.


----------



## Matze (29. Juni 2009)

Ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch kann man Pi schon wünschen. Aber ich hoffe das er dennoch wieder anfängt, so wie damals als er schon einmal aufhören wollte. Aber das angefangene Album soll der schon noch fertig machen.
Ja, das alte Thema, dass Frauen meist einfach nur zu feige sind die Karten offen auf den Tisch zu legen (soll jetzt keine verallgemeinerung sein, ist aber meistens so). Hab da erst letztens einen "tollen" Artikel gelesen. Darin ging es um eine Frau, die einem Man klar gemacht hat, dass sie nix von Anmachen hält, also fast schon eingeschüchtert, er könne zerfleischt werden, wenn er was falsches macht/sagt. Und nach 4 Dates (Sie ist an ihm interessiert und Er an ihr) fängt sie an sich zu beschweren, dass er nicht den nächsten Schritt macht. Aber sie will ihn auf gar keinen Fall wagen, da sie sich ja blamieren könnte, wenn er doch nichts von ihr wolle.

Na ja, um es zusammen zu fassen: Das leben wäre so viel einfacher mit Kommunikation


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist aber immer so, das koenen Kerle auch ganz gut. Auch wenn es immer behauptet wird, das Kerle sagen was sie denken, tun se es dennoch net immer


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Na ja wenn ich ne Frau toll finde hab ich kein Problem damit ihr das zu sagen^^
Nur wenn Kerle ne Frau nicht mögen oder einfach nix von ihr wollen dann muss man manchmal bei Frauen schon sehr deutlich werden.
Wir waren mit nem Kumpel in so ner Ami-Bar/Disco/whatever und da kam eine an, die war so penetrant dass er ihr irgendwann erzählt hat er sei schwul weil die trotz deutlichem "Sorry, wir wollen nur was trinken" "Sorry, ich hab ne Freundin und bin treu" oder "Lass mich in Ruhe!" (auch ungefähr in der Reihenfolge nicht locker gelassen hat


----------



## Bexx (29. Juni 2009)

Hi 

Sorry, war schon zuhause am Freitag... 
Hatte so ein geiles Wochenende... Wie wars bei euch so?

@david Hiiiiii endlich mal wieder neue Mitchatter  
               Das freut mich!


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

Die ganze Sache hat für mich jetzt einfach was positivives und was negatives:

das negative ist wohl klar 

ABer das positive war halt das es mir total Kraft gegeben hat für den Endspurt auf das Zeugnis, denn den letzten Projekten habe ich dann auch noch meinen guten Schnitt zu verdanken!  Und der ist mal echt Bombe!! 

Aber was ist das für ne Aktion 



> Darin ging es um eine Frau, die einem Man klar gemacht hat, dass sie nix von Anmachen hält, also fast schon eingeschüchtert, er könne zerfleischt werden, wenn er was falsches macht/sagt. Und nach 4 Dates (Sie ist an ihm interessiert und Er an ihr) fängt sie an sich zu beschweren, dass er nicht den nächsten Schritt macht. Aber sie will ihn auf gar keinen Fall wagen, da sie sich ja blamieren könnte, wenn er doch nichts von ihr wolle.



Genauso durcheinander kommt mir ihr Gedankengang auch vor!  


Ich hab mir nmur dadurch echt nen  weg geärgert!  Ich glaube ich bleib jetzt erstmal allein°!

Und dazu kommt noch das mir heute so ne perle ne 3 DINA4 Seiten Brief schreibt und fragt wie das ganze jetzt weiter gehen soll  

 Oh man! Ich hab 0-Bock auf Frauen die sind alle zu anstrengend!!


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Bums dich einfach unverbindlich durch die Weltgeschichte bis du wieder dauerhaft Lust auf eine Frau hast 
Ist doch am einfachsten.


----------



## Bexx (29. Juni 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Bums dich einfach unverbindlich durch die Weltgeschichte bis du wieder dauerhaft Lust auf eine Frau hast
> Ist doch am einfachsten.



Das passiert glaube ich relativ schnell, wenn man das mal wirklich gemacht hat...
ich persönlich hab mir jetzt mal einen Jüngling angelacht...


----------



## hammet (29. Juni 2009)

Wie was Jüngling? oO


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Das passiert glaube ich relativ schnell, wenn man das mal wirklich gemacht hat...
> ich persönlich hab mir jetzt mal einen Jüngling angelacht...



Definiere Jüngling
Na ja ob sowas schnell passiert ist glaub ich immer eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung.


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

> Das passiert glaube ich relativ schnell, wenn man das mal wirklich gemacht hat...
> ich persönlich hab mir jetzt mal einen Jüngling angelacht...



Als Frau passiert das sowieso relativ schnell 

... ich seh ja eigentlich auch recht gut aus - nur ich bin leider auch ziemlich wählerisch   - Ich glaube ich bleib lieber alleine! 

Die letzte Zeit war echt hart!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. Juni 2009)

Moin moin alle zusammen 
Yeah noch zwei Tage Schule und Mittwoch Abschiedsparty in der Rheinaue


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Wir haben eben nen Eis vom Chef bekommen.. jamm 

Es is aber auch bei Frauen so, das sie denken die Maenner wussten was sie wollen/ denken. Dabei ist das ja meist (zu 99%) eher net so ^^ Anders rum wrid es genauso sein.


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Die Erfahrung hab ich aber schon öfter gemacht, dass Frauen nicht so wirklich klar sagen was sie wollen. Und dann kommt später "Ja aber ich habs dir doch gesagt" - "Nö hast du nicht" - "Na doch ich hab doch andauern Bemerkungen gemacht"

MÄNNER SIND FÜR BEMERKUNGEN NICHT EMPFÄNGLICH^^
Klare Ansagen oder gar nix. So gehts mir zumindest immer.

Aha Chef vom Eis - geht das was?
(Mal das Niveau senken hier!)


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. Juni 2009)

Jetzt müssten wir nur Sitcom Sounds einfügen. Dann ist das Niveau echt im Keller


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

@ Mimi ich will hier auch gar nicht verallgemeinern - ich hab jetzt einfach ne verdammt stumpfe Erfahrung gemacht! 

EDIT: Ich frag mich auch n bisschen wie es hätte besser laufen können - aber naja 




> Die Erfahrung hab ich aber schon öfter gemacht, dass Frauen nicht so wirklich klar sagen was sie wollen. Und dann kommt später "Ja aber ich habs dir doch gesagt" - "Nö hast du nicht" - "Na doch ich hab doch andauern Bemerkungen gemacht"
> 
> MÄNNER SIND FÜR BEMERKUNGEN NICHT EMPFÄNGLICH
> Klare Ansagen oder gar nix. So gehts mir zumindest immer.




*rofl!* Damit hast du ja mal so recht


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

@sight: Kopf hoch! Gibt noch so viel andere schöne und nette Frauen. Wenn die dich so verarscht hat is sie es nicht mal wert, dass du dir noch Gedanken machst.


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

> @sight: Kopf hoch! Gibt noch so viel andere schöne und nette Frauen. Wenn die dich so verarscht hat is sie es nicht mal wert, dass du dir noch Gedanken machst.



Das Problem ist echt das ich mir denke ich habe voll die Zeit verschenkt! ;-] - Und bin nun voll vorbelastet! ;-] 

Wegen dieser verfluchten §*"$"%$§*"$!! 

Sie regt mich so auf bestimmt hat sie das so gar nicht gewollt, wie es jetzt im Endeffekt rüber kam, aber um es mal kurz in Worte zu fassenkam es mir persönlich so vor: Als wir uns getrennt haben, war es als ob sie mir das herz raus reißt und auf den Boden geworfen hat. Doch die Aktion jetzt im Nachhinein war so (weil sie nicht klar gesagt hatr was sie will) - als ob sie jetzt noch drauf rum gesprungen wäre mit so Worten wie: "Das brauchst du jetzt nicht mehr" 

Ohne Schei* ich bleib erstmal alleine - sonst werde ich anfangen Frauen zu verarschen um den Schmerz los zu werden.


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Jou is schon richtig so.
Hau aufn Putz! Geh feiern! Mit Kumpels und wenn du mal wieder Lust auf Sex hast kannst du ja dich an die in oder andere wieder ranschnuppern


----------



## Matze (29. Juni 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Es is aber auch bei Frauen so, das sie denken die Maenner wussten was sie wollen/ denken. Dabei ist das ja meist (zu 99%) eher net so ^^ Anders rum wrid es genauso sein.



Das Männermanifest
Liebe Mitunterdrückte,
endlich steht es schwarz auf weiß: Die Tage, an denen Frauen sagen sie verstünden uns nicht, sind gezählt! Hiermit leite ich euch ein mächtiges Werkzeug weiter, damit ihr es euren Frauen weiterleitet, auf dass sie es lesen und hoffentlich verstehen mögen.

Das Männermanifest
Frau, Fräulein, Freundin, Verlobte, Weib, Angetraute und alle anderen Frauen,
1. Wenn du denkst, du wärst fett, ist das wahrscheinlich auch der Fall! Frag' mich nicht, ich verweigere die Aussage.
2. Wenn du etwas willst, reicht es völlig, einfach danach zu fragen. Um eines klarzustellen: Wir sind simpel. Wir verstehen keine subtilen indirekten Fragen. Indirekte Fragen funktionieren nicht, die auf der Hand liegenden indirekten Fragen auch nicht. Sag's einfach, wie es ist.
3. Wenn du eine Frage stellst, auf die du keine Antwort erwartest, wundere Dich nicht, dass eine Antwort kommt, die Du nicht hören wolltest.
4. Wir sind simpel. Wenn ich dich bitte, mir das Brot anzureichen, meine ich nichts anderes als das. Es ist kein Vorwurf, dass es nicht auf dem Tisch steht. Es gibt weder versteckte Andeutungen noch Vorwürfe. Wir sind wirklich simpel.
5. Wir sind simpel. Es macht keinen Sinn, mich zu fragen, an was ich denke! 96,5% der Zeit denken Männer an Sex. Nein, wir sind nicht besessen, es ist einfach das, was uns am meisten gefällt.
6. Wir sind simpel. Manchmal denke ich nicht an dich. Das ist nicht schlimm. Gewöhn dich bitte daran. Frag mich bitte nicht, woran ich denke, es sei denn Du bist bereit, über Politik, Wirtschaft, Philosophie, Fußball, Saufen, Titten, Hintern oder Autos zu reden.
7. Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag = viel fressen, Freunde, Fußball vorm Fernseher, Bier, schlechte Manieren. Es ist wie Vollmond oder Ebbe und Flut. Es ist unvermeidlich!
8. Einkaufen macht keinen Spaß, und ich werde nie gefallen daran finden!
9. Wenn wir irgendwo hingehen, welche Klamotten du auch trägst, es steht dir super. Ich schwör's.
10. Du hast genug Kleider und genug Schuhe. Heulen ist Erpressung. Mich selbst pleite zu machen ist kein Liebesbeweis an dich.
11. Die meisten Männer haben 3 Paar Schuhe. Ich wiederhole: Wir sind simpel. Wie kommst Du auf die Idee ich könnte nur einen Hauch von Ahnung haben welches von Deinen 30 Paar Schuhen am besten dazu passt?
12. Einfache Antworten wie "ja" oder "nein" sind völlig ausreichend, egal wie die Frage lautet!
13. Wenn du ein Problem hast, bitte mich nur darum dir zu helfen, das Problem zu lösen. Bitte mich nicht, dich zu bemitleiden, wie es deine Freundinnen tun.
14. Kopfschmerzen, die 8 Wochen dauern, sind keine Kopfschmerzen! Geh zum Arzt!
15. Wenn ich etwas sage, das auf zwei Arten interpretiert werden kann und eins von beiden beunruhigt dich oder macht dich unglücklich, meine ich das andere!
16. Alle Männer sehen nur 16 Farben. Pfirsich ist eine Frucht und keine Farbe!
17. Und was für eine Farbe ist überhaupt Apriko(t) und wie zur Hölle schreibt man das?
18. Bier gefällt uns, wie euch Handtaschen gefallen. Ihr versteht's nicht, wir auch nicht.
19. Wenn ich Dich frage, was los ist und du sagst "nichts", werde ich dir glauben und so tun, als ob alles in bester Ordnung sei!
20. Frag nicht: "Magst Du mich?". Sei Dir sicher, dass ich nicht bei dir wäre, wäre das nicht der Fall!
Die Basisregel, im Falle des geringsten Zweifels, egal worum es geht: Nimm das einfachste! Wir sind wirklich simpel! 

(Nicht ganz 100% ernst nehmen, aber beherzigen )


----------



## Matze (29. Juni 2009)

@sight
Noch was zum aufheitern:


> Für eine Handvoll Eiweiß
> Copyright 1999 by ZYN!-Magazin, all rights reserved.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Das Männermanifest kannte ich noch nicht^^
Des is gut!


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du denkst, du wärst fett, ist das wahrscheinlich auch der Fall! Frag' mich nicht, ich verweigere die Aussage.



Richtig, egal was derjenige dem man die Frage stellt antwortet, es ist eh falsch.


----------



## Matze (29. Juni 2009)

Warum stellen dann Frauen diese Fragen?


----------



## hammet (29. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Warum stellen dann Frauen diese Fragen?



Warum weben Spinnen direkt vor einer Wand, in einem Zimmer wo maximal 2 Fliegen im Jahr umherfliegen, ein Spinnenetz? Und warum rennt ein gewisser jemand jeden morgen, wenn er duschen geht genau durch eben dieses Netz?


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Ka, warum sie es machen. Ich weiss das mein Freund mich mag wie ich bin ( sonst waer er ja net mit mir zusammen ^^), aber da ich mich so net mag, nehm ich ab. Fertig. Nix fragen stellen


----------



## Matze (29. Juni 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Warum weben Spinnen direkt vor einer Wand, in einem Zimmer wo maximal 2 Fliegen im Jahr umherfliegen, ein Spinnenetz? Und warum rennt ein gewisser jemand jeden morgen, wenn er duschen geht genau durch eben dieses Netz?


Soll das heisen, du küsste jeden Morgen ein Spinnennetz ^^

@MiMi
Und warum fragt das dann der Rest der weiblichen Menschheit?


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Genau so ne Frage wie "Warum stehen einige Maedels lieber 2 Stunden eher auf um sich schick zu machen als das sie noch 2 Stunden laenger schlafen?" Ich hab da auch keine Antwort drauf ^^

Oder "Warum rennen einige Frauen nie ohne Schminke ausm Haus?" KA ?


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

> Ka, warum sie es machen. Ich weiss das mein Freund mich mag wie ich bin ( sonst waer er ja net mit mir zusammen ), aber da ich mich so net mag, nehm ich ab. Fertig. Nix fragen stellen



Wenn er das tut - dann sei froh - meine Freundin hat mich imemr mehr geliebt als ich sie  so kam es mir zumindest vor - nur irgendwann hat sich das Blatt gewendet!

Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso ? Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal warum wir uns getrennt haben ?  WEil sie zu dumm war das zu formulieren  ODer ich weiß es nicht 

Auf jeden Fall - ist das ganz schön bescheuert von ihr - weil erst war für sie die beziehung das wichtigste und dann lässte sie die einfach so ... mir fällt gar nniczg tdas richtige Wort dafür ein!  


Ach Menshc das ist so strange - erst war ich in meinen eigenen Augen vol lda Arasch - dann aheb ich mich voll gewnadelt und war ein guter MEnsch  und dann trennen wir uns?!  Da läuft doch eindeutig was falsch!


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag. Ich war Freitag hacke, bin um 6 mit einer Ollen heim, wollten noch sexy time machen, sie ist aber dann ins Koma gefallen und ich hab nach 2 Minuten verzweifelten versuchens sie aufzuwecken aufgegeben und auch geschlafen. Um 7 steht dann ein Kumpel von mir in der Tür. "Hey, wir müssen abhauen." Ich: "Öhhhäähhöööööö" Er: "Los, aufstehen." Plötzlich steht der der Herr dieses Hauses in der Tür und lacht mich aus, weil ich so fertig ausschau . Ich hab mich dann irgendwie aufgrappelt bin mit ihm rausgewankt und wir sind heimgefahren. Hab meinen Vater und meinen Bruder begrüßt ("ööäähöööö") und bin ins Bett getappt. Geil.


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

@ Ex solche Storys heitern mich auf  Erinnern mich an meine  Jugend  Aber ich glaube mittlerweile bin ich zu alt für sowas!?


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry, war schon zuhause am Freitag...
> Hatte so ein geiles Wochenende... Wie wars bei euch so?



Haben noch gar net gefragt warum es so geil war


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich nur mal wieder sage: Alkohol ist böse


----------



## hammet (29. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Soll das heisen, du küsste jeden Morgen ein Spinnennetz ^^



So ungefähr..ja -.-


----------



## MiMi (29. Juni 2009)

So Leute, feinen Feierabend  Bis morgen!


----------



## 00d4vid (29. Juni 2009)

Bis morgen!


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

*rofl @ hammet 

Ciao @ Mimi 

Jetzt schon Feierabend!? ;-]  .... 

Ich denke mal das wichtigste ist das man bei der ganzen Sache nicht seinen Humor verliert!


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Chat nicht geht, muss halt hier gespammt werden.


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2009)

Neeee- ich geh jetzt pennen! So n Schei* Tag ich hoffe morgen wird besser


----------



## hammet (30. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen!
Also heute kam es mir vor, als ob die SPinne sich über mich lustig macht. Ich laufe wie jeden Morgen durch das Spinnenetz, rege mich auf und geh ins Bad. Nachdem ich mit Duschen fertig war, mache ich mich wieder auf den steinige Weg in Richtung Wohnzimmer. Doch unerwartet trifft es mich erneut. Abermals hat die Spinne ein Netz gespannt, in dem ich mich verfangen habe.


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

PeaZz in! Freunde der Sonne

@hammet
^^^^^^


----------



## MiMi (30. Juni 2009)

Guten morgen... 
Ich bin gestern auf dem Weg nach Hause fast zerlaufen im Bus. Auf dem Hinweg hab ich einen mit Klima und aufm Rueckweg (wo es viel waermer ist) nicht. Klasse.


----------



## hammet (30. Juni 2009)

Du armes Ding 


Hier mal ein Link für euch 
Ich finds ziemlich genial, und hab bis jetzt auch nur eien Person gehabt, die er nicht kannte (fiktive Figuren aus Filmen und Animes eingeshclossen).
http://en.akinator.com/


----------



## 00d4vid (30. Juni 2009)

Morgen!
Ich hab soooooooooooooooooooooooooo einen Schädel auf....


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Haha, ist ja genial. Obi-Wan war richtig ^^


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

@hammet
Wie viele Figuren sind denn diesem Ding bekannt?


----------



## hammet (30. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @hammet
> Wie viele Figuren sind denn diesem Ding bekannt?



Sehr, sehr...sehr viele 
Ich hatte eien Figur aus einem in Europa nicht bekannten Spiel und das DIng hat die Figur auf anhieb gefunden


----------



## 00d4vid (30. Juni 2009)

Sehr sehr viele^^
Wir ham jetzt Pornodarsteller, Filmstars Politiker, Freundin, Kollegen versucht die hat er alle gekannt. Freundin und Kollegen halt net mit Namen.


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Grad hab ich ihn gekriegt. Er meine Bushido, ich aber Prinz Pi. Allerdings war Pi an zweiter stelle und ich hab mindestens 4 Fragen mal so mit weiß ich nicht beantwortet... cooles Teil


----------



## hammet (30. Juni 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Grad hab ich ihn gekriegt. Er meine Bushido, ich aber Prinz Pi. Allerdings war Pi an zweiter stelle und ich hab mindestens 4 Fragen mal so mit weiß ich nicht beantwortet... cooles Teil



Ich finds auch faszinierend, dass er auch Animecharakter findet und und und 
Ich dneke mir ziemlich oft, naja mit den Fragen kann der garnicht auf die Person schließen und dann nur WTF, weil er die richtige gefunden hat


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Boa hammet, ich hasse dich. Das Ding macht irgendwie süchten


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Omg. Ich hab da jetzt wahllos was angeklickt. Ergebniss: Mr. Pouet (South Park). Ich weiß gar nicht, ob der öfter als einmal vorkommt in South Park


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren. Ich muss hier ein Logo machen, im Kopf schauts immer gut aus aber aufm Blatt/Computer jedes mal eher nicht.


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Brauchst du unsere bescheidenen Ratschläge Dr. Ex?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juni 2009)

Ne, ich muss erstmal halbwegs in ein Stadium reinkommen in dem ich halbwegs was zeigen kann. Und nix für ungut, bei Logos sind "Laienmeinungen" nicht unbedingt hilfreich, aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## hammet (30. Juni 2009)

Wie helfen doch gerne excite tus !


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juni 2009)

Ich bekomm nix hin...Naja, ich hab auch mal den Link ausprobiert....Afro Samurai kannte er, aber bei Fart Man schlug er mir Epic Fail Guy vor und kannte den dann auch nicht...


----------



## MiMi (30. Juni 2009)

Hahaa, Mila superstar hat er net erkannt


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2009)

- Moinsen -


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Moin? Mittag


----------



## MiMi (30. Juni 2009)

Hm, ich hab gerade ma 10 Unit tests oder so geschrieben und hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr drauf ^^


----------



## hammet (30. Juni 2009)

Gesprächig gesprächig. Das ist ja fast nicht mehr zum Aushalten hier, wie meien Augen strapaziert werden


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2009)

DEr Tag ist heute wenigstens schon ein bischhen besser - aber ich weiß auch net! :-(


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Hab grad die Einladung zur mündlichen Abschlussprüfung bekommen. Dann heißt es wohl ab jetzt ein Referat vorbereiten. Leider hab ich absolut 0 Vorstellung davon, wie ich das machen soll -.-


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2009)

Was hast du denn für ein Thema, Matze?


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

Ich muss meine Projektarbeit präsentieren.


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2009)

Was hattest du da nochmal genau! 

Oh man - die Woche wird nicht besser - Das Unglück verfolgt mich seit kurzem wie mein Schatten!


----------



## MiMi (30. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch ja helfen
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/office-anwendungen/343022-font-von-formeln-openoffice.html#post1774860


----------



## Matze (30. Juni 2009)

@sight
Warum verfolgt, was geht?

@MiMi
Sorry, damit kenn ich micht auch nicht aus -.-


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2009)

Ahh, egal jetzt heißt es abwarten


EDIT: Ach Fuc* ich soltle hier mal vorher überlegen was ich hier schreibe - habe mich gerade nicht so unter Kontrolle!


----------



## MiMi (30. Juni 2009)

Dann solltest du dich ma bissel entspannen


----------



## sight011 (30. Juni 2009)

*rofl ja


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

PeaZz in! Freunde der Sonne.

*klatsch klatsch* Butler James, bringen sie die kalten Getränke, schalten sie die Klimaanlage ein und holen sie die Massagemädels für sight ;-)


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> PeaZz in! Freunde der Sonne.
> 
> *klatsch klatsch* Butler James, bringen sie die kalten Getränke, schalten sie die Klimaanlage ein und holen sie die Massagemädels für sight ;-)



Guten Morgen 
Paket ist da, Paket ist da! 

Hmm ich will auch , auch wnen es nur eins von den drei Sachen ist :/


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

Und was davon? ^^


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und was davon? ^^



Naja, da es so warm ist...eher eins der beiden ersteren


----------



## Bexx (1. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Definiere Jüngling



19Jahre ist er jung  hehe, in dem alter machen 2 Jahre zwischen Männlein und Weiblein schon einen Unterschied, aber irgendwie interessiert es mich...

Ist eine neue Erfahrung  und lieb isser ja auch


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

@hammet
Jaja, schon klar ;-] 

@Bexx
Hmm, du willst doch nur dem Hollywood-Trend folgen


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> 19Jahre ist er jung  hehe, in dem alter machen 2 Jahre zwischen Männlein und Weiblein schon einen Unterschied, aber irgendwie interessiert es mich...
> 
> Ist eine neue Erfahrung  und lieb isser ja auch



Das hört sich ja fast so an, als ob du sonst nur mit alten Knackern leiert warst oO


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Und wie alt bist du?


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen, es ist Mittwoch, schon fast die Haelfte wieder rum.


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Und wie alt bist du?



Laut ihrem Post denke ich, dass sie 21 ist


----------



## Bexx (1. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Das hört sich ja fast so an, als ob du sonst nur mit alten Knackern leiert warst oO





Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Bexx
> Hmm, du willst doch nur dem Hollywood-Trend folgen




Hollywood Trend? -Nöö, hat sich mehr so ergeben  
Aber er steht mir schon gut als Accessoire 


@hammet - nicht alte knacker, aber 6-7Jahre lagen immer dazwischen...
jetzt ist das ganze eben reversed :-D


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Nu ja die zwei Jahre sind ja net so tragisch der Unterschied oder?
Ich glaube ich war mit 19 auch nicht so viel anders wie jetzt

Accessoire - LOL^^


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2009)

> *klatsch klatsch* Butler James, bringen sie die kalten Getränke, schalten sie die Klimaanlage ein und holen sie die Massagemädels für sight



 Das klingt gut!!  Ab heute bitte jeden Morgen


----------



## Bexx (1. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Nu ja die zwei Jahre sind ja net so tragisch der Unterschied oder?
> Ich glaube ich war mit 19 auch nicht so viel anders wie jetzt
> 
> Accessoire - LOL^^



naja, ich weiss nicht, mit geistiger Reife gibts bei Mädels und Jungs ja schon Unterschiede...

Aber naja, solang es passt.

Freu mich schon voll auf Rock am Bach.... da kommen sepultura, the subways, motörhead und einige mehr...
Wer mag denn von euch Rock?


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> naja, ich weiss nicht, mit geistiger Reife gibts bei Mädels und Jungs ja schon Unterschiede...
> 
> Aber naja, solang es passt.
> 
> ...



Ich würde von den genannten Bands nur Sepultura hören wollen 
Der Rest ist mir zu lasch, mainstream, england-tunten-pop-rock usw. 
Ich wäre gerne aufs Summerbreeze gefahren, da kommen sehr viele guter Bands (haben ein mega Lineup dieses Jahr!), aber leider befinde ich mich da noch in der Probezeit


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2009)

Nicht direkt - abe rmien Kollege geht zum "With full Force"-Festival da sind ja Sepultura und Soulfly auch etc. - er war ketztes Jahr schon da und miete es war so geil, ob wohl nach dem ersten Tag über die Hälfte des Camps (von ihrem Lager) schon inm Krankenhaus waren, standen am nächsten Tag weider alle mit Verbänden und Gips im Mosch-Pitt!


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> naja, ich weiss nicht, mit geistiger Reife gibts bei Mädels und Jungs ja schon Unterschiede...
> 
> Aber naja, solang es passt.
> 
> ...



Ah da wär ich dabei^^
Sofern ich nicht noch in Probezeit wäre...
Aber die Bands mag ich.


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2009)

> naja, ich weiss nicht, mit geistiger Reife gibts bei Mädels und Jungs ja schon Unterschiede...




rofl das alte Thema!  Und Bexx was meinst du wodurch zeichnet sich der Unterschied aus? ;-]


----------



## Bexx (1. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> rofl das alte Thema!  Und Bexx was meinst du wodurch zeichnet sich der Unterschied aus? ;-]




die unterschiede zeichnen sich nicht nur in der größe, sondern auch in der Technik aus;-]

nja, der hat halt noch ganz andere sachen im kopf als ich....


----------



## Bexx (1. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> mit Verbänden und Gips im Mosch-Pitt!




so hab ich mir das ganze auch geplant


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Sag mal Beispiele für die Unterschiede.
Irgendwie hört sichs an als ob du ihn für etwas hmm kindisch hälst?^^
Und was meintest du jetzt mit größe und Technik. Mit 19 sollte er doch schon überall ausgewachsen sein


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> nja, der hat halt noch ganz andere sachen im kopf als ich....



Das liegt aber teilweise auch an den 'deutschen' Jungs ^^. Wenn ich mir die Hollaender anschau (mit 17 oder 18) und die Deutschen (20,21) die ich inner Klasse hatte, wars ein Himmelweiter unterschied. Die Deutschen fanden es witzig meine Netzwerkordner in Schimpfnamen umzubenenen, die sie mir gaben, oder rumzupfurzen, ruelpsen etc. Das hab ich bei den Hollaendern nie mit gemacht (gott sei dank). Dort haben viele schon ihre eigene kleine Firma und wenn ma jemand ruelpst entschuldigt er sich, oder wenn net bekommt er von nem anderen was aufn Deckel.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (1. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen =) Endlich Ferien und nie wieder die alte Schule


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Das liegt aber teilweise auch an den 'deutschen' Jungs ^^. Wenn ich mir die Hollaender anschau (mit 17 oder 18) und die Deutschen (20,21) die ich inner Klasse hatte, wars ein Himmelweiter unterschied. Die Deutschen fanden es witzig meine Netzwerkordner in Schimpfnamen umzubenenen, die sie mir gaben, oder rumzupfurzen, ruelpsen etc. Das hab ich bei den Hollaendern nie mit gemacht (gott sei dank). Dort haben viele schon ihre eigene kleine Firma und wenn ma jemand ruelpst entschuldigt er sich, oder wenn net bekommt er von nem anderen was aufn Deckel.



Irgendwie fühl ich mich grad wieder an die Berufsschule erinnert


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich war gestern joggen mit 2 Mädels und saß mit denen danach noch im "Biergarten" nenn ich das jetzt mal 

Da hatten wir das selbe Thema - ich meinte aber auch das ich finde das Lotta (Laufkollegin) reifer ist. Ich hab damit kein Problem - Ich mag solche Leute - ich finde es nur bescheuert wenn das Frauen immer so verallgemeinern. Normalerweise trifft es ja auch so zu - nur die Frauen die drauf bestehen sind irgendwie meist nicht so besonders reif


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Also das mit den Holländern kann ich mal nicht bestätigen
Wie sight schon sagte, ich denke das kommt auf die Leute selbst an.
Meistens sind eben die Leute früher reif, die in jungen Jahren dazu gezwungen sind selbstständig zu werden/leben.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nicht direkt - abe rmien Kollege geht zum "With full Force"-Festival da sind ja Sepultura und Soulfly auch etc. - er war ketztes Jahr schon da und miete es war so geil, ob wohl nach dem ersten Tag über die Hälfte des Camps (von ihrem Lager) schon inm Krankenhaus waren, standen am nächsten Tag weider alle mit Verbänden und Gips im Mosch-Pitt!



Meine Hand war das letzte Mal auch geschwollen, aber ging schon klar.


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2009)

> Meistens sind eben die Leute früher reif, die in jungen Jahren dazu gezwungen sind selbstständig zu werden/leben.



Jup, da hast dur recht und das ist glaube ich bei ihr auch so, ich mag sie super gern - ich fühle mich angezogen von Menschen bei denen ich merke sie haben was im Kopf und vetrhalten sich auch ihrem Alter entsprechend.




> Meine Hand war das letzte Mal auch geschwollen, aber ging schon klar.



Geschwollen ist gut gebrochen ist besser  also bei denen soll das echt hart gewesen sein, weil die waren 12 LEute und 8 waren danach verletzt!

Lag vielleicht an der Wall off - Death


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Juli 2009)

Man muss halt die Leute umhauen bevor die einen erreichen  Und bei der Wall of Death kurz vor dem Zusammenprall springen und zur ner Kugel zusammenrollen....BAM!


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie fühl ich mich grad wieder an die Berufsschule erinnert



Nur das das auf dem Gymnasium war Da sollte man doch schon bissel mehr erwarten oder?

Natuerlich kann man das net verallgemeinen, ich nenn auch nur meine Erfahrungen ^^


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Nur das das auf dem Gymnasium war Da sollte man doch schon bissel mehr erwarten oder?
> 
> Natuerlich kann man das net verallgemeinen, ich nenn auch nur meine Erfahrungen ^^



Also in meinem Gymnasium ging es gesitteter vor. Davon abgesehen, waren in meiner Berufsschulklasse nur Abiturienten und Studenten/Stuienabbrecher.

Jo, ich habe auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit zickigen und hinterlistigen Frauen gemacht  Trotzdem seh ich direkt erstmal keinen Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein (von einigen Sticheleien mal abgesehen).


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Also ich hatte den Eindruck dass in der Berufsschule halt ungefähr ein Viertel der Leute gut drauf war und man mit denen auch ernsthaft was anfangen kann und der Rest sich halt kindisch benommen hat.
Aber das war bisher irgendwie auf allen Schulen so dass es ein paar Idioten gab, nur auf der Berufsschule war der Deppen-Anteil etwas höher^^
Lag vielleicht auch an der hohen Qualität der Lehrer dass viele nur Mist gebaut haben


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hatte den Eindruck dass in der Berufsschule halt ungefähr ein Viertel der Leute gut drauf war und man mit denen auch ernsthaft was anfangen kann und der Rest sich halt kindisch benommen hat.
> Aber das war bisher irgendwie auf allen Schulen so dass es ein paar Idioten gab, nur auf der Berufsschule war der Deppen-Anteil etwas höher^^
> Lag vielleicht auch an der hohen Qualität der Lehrer dass viele nur Mist gebaut haben



Du warst doch immer mit der kindischen truppe unterwegs? ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Not. Wer saß sogar in der Pause mim Laptop am Gang und hat Youtube-Videos angeschaut?
Oder Spiele gezockt oder Mangas geguckt


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Kommt dann vielleicht eher daher, das in Holland die Schueler eher mit Selbstaendigkeit in Kontakt kommen und daher eher reifer sind. 
Aber mit 20 sollte man doch aus dem Alter raus sein andere Ordner umzubenennen nur weil die im Netzwerk frei gegeben sind, und dann auch noch Beleidigungen zu geben, nur weil man diejenige net leiden kann oder nicht damit klar kommt das nen Maedel auf nem Fachgymnasium technik is ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Jop da hast du Recht.
Kann es sein dass du Idioten inna Klasse hast?


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

Man man man, wann lernt ihr Frauen das: Männer sind primitiv aber glücklich. Auch anständige Kerle erklären sich manchmal zum König der Rülpser


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Das sowieso aber es gibt ja Männer mit einem gewissen Grundanstand und Männer denen sowas komplett fehlt


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

*rülps* !!
 

Naja ich bin wohl son Mittelding xD


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Ja ich hatte Idioten/ Deppen ka was noch inner Klasse. Vielleicht seid ihr ja auch so inner Gruppe unter Kerlen ka ^^, aber ich finds/ fands schrecklich. Vorallem das man mit 2 einzigen Maedels inner Klasse net aktzeptiert wurde, nur weil man net eine vom tussy gymnasium war. Eigentlich isses schon traurig.


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

@MiMi
Kann es sein, dass du irgendwelche sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast? Irgendwie sind nämlich alle Posts von dir, in denen du über Männer schreibst immer negativ  ;-]


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @MiMi
> Kann es sein, dass du irgendwelche sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast? Irgendwie sind nämlich alle Posts von dir, in denen du über Männer schreibst immer negativ  :-]



Och das kann ich bei Weibern genauso ^^
Von Klasse 1-10 schlechte Erfahrungen mit Weibchen und Maennlein und Klasse 11-13 dann eig nur mit Maennlein da ich nur ein Maedel inner Klasse hatte. Die vom Tussigymasium kamen natuerlich inden Pausen dazu. 
Also eigentlich ja schlechte Erfahrungen aber mit beiden Seiten.


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

Wir sind ja auch die Ausgeburt der Hölle! Zwar wurden wir erst nach der JTable vom Teufel erschaffen, aber die Wirkung bleibt!


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Gut, die JTable des Teufels ist aber auch nicht zu überbieten.
Aber MiMi wir sind doch so liebevolle und zärtliche Wesen!
Gut wir gehen manchmal gerne heftig feiern, haben manchmal eine riesige Fresse und manchmal kommt noch der männlich-kindliche Spieltrieb dazu außerdem sind viele von uns noch Tempojunkies bei allem was nen Motor hat aber sonst haben wir doch in vielen Dingen ähnliche Ansichten


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Och mit Leuten im i-net hatt ich auch noch nie Probleme. Da wird man ja gott sei dank net danach beurteilt wie man ausschaut, was man anhat oder aehnliches. 
Die von meiner Schule kamen nie damit klar, das ich net die Sachen trug die 'in' waren oder auch deren scheiss mitgemacht hab wie rauchen. Vielleicht auch, weils mehr Doerfer sind, wo ich zur Schule gegangen bin. Halt alle bissel zurueckgeblieben


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Jo das kenn ich. Aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das einfach ganz viel mit dem eigenen Auftreten zu tun hat bzw. dem Selbstbewusstsein. Wenn man authentisch rüber kommt, ist man auch akzeptiert wenn man "anders" ist.


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Och mit Leuten im i-net hatt ich auch noch nie Probleme. Da wird man ja gott sei dank net danach beurteilt wie man ausschaut, was man anhat oder aehnliches.
> Die von meiner Schule kamen nie damit klar, das ich net die Sachen trug die 'in' waren oder auch deren scheiss mitgemacht hab wie rauchen. Vielleicht auch, weils mehr Doerfer sind, wo ich zur Schule gegangen bin. Halt alle bissel zurueckgeblieben



Denk dran..du bist dann auch auf einem Dorf zur Schule gegangen... 
Aber jetzt wollen wir schon ein Bild sehen xD 


Naja was wer trägt ist jedem selbst überlasse. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja im Bezug auf einen Anzug schonmal


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wir sind ja auch die Ausgeburt der Hölle! Zwar wurden wir erst nach der JTable vom Teufel erschaffen, aber die Wirkung bleibt!


GOOD LIKE!
^^^^^^^^

@MiMi
Gibt es auch eigentlich noch Menschen, die dir nicht sauer aufstoßen ;-]
(Sorry, manchmal provoziere ich gerne ^^)


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Hm, mit 2 Maedels aus der Grundschule bin ich noch befreundet, dann natuerlich das Maedel was mit mir gelitten hat inner 11-13 und noch nen Maedel auch aus der 11-13 ausm Reli unterricht ^^
Und natuerlich ihr *schleim* 
Naja halt allgemein die Leute ausm i-net (clan etc) mit denen komm ich eig imer ganz gut aus.


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm, mit 2 Maedels aus der Grundschule bin ich noch befreundet, dann natuerlich das Maedel was mit mir gelitten hat inner 11-13 und noch nen Maedel auch aus der 11-13 ausm Reli unterricht ^^
> Und natuerlich ihr *schleim*
> Naja halt allgemein die Leute ausm i-net (clan etc) mit denen komm ich eig imer ganz gut aus.



Wie was Clan? Mit deinem komischen Amerac Army oder wie das hieß? 

Naja ich hab eigentlich auch noch 2 sehr gute Freunde (noch andere aber keien sehr guten), aber die Wohnen mehr als 500 km von mir entfernt 
Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich selten mit Menschen ein Problem, also ich bin nicht voreingenommen oder sowas. Das einzige was mich stört ist die Arroganz und der Egoismus von einigen Menschen auf der Straße  Da fängts bei mir schon an der Position an, wo derjenige auf dem Gehweg läuft oO Ich nehm immer sehr Rücksicht auf andere und wünsche mir das eben auch zum Teil von anderen


----------



## Bexx (1. Juli 2009)

ALso ich hab keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht in dem Sinne...
Aber bin halt mehr so ein streberlein, (1,1 aufm zeugnis ) aber ich weiss net, die Leute in meiner Klasse reagieren sehr unterschiedlich darauf...
Es gibt halt immer Leute mit denen man sich gut und andere mit denen man sich weniger gut versteht.

Privat hatt ich da aber nie Probleme... bin umgänglich 

Ich bin bissl angepisst gerade, weil zum 3. Mal mein Pflichtenheft abgelehnt wurde für ein größeres Projekt... bin gerade bei der realen 1.0 Version...


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Wie was Clan? Mit deinem komischen Amerac Army oder wie das hieß?



Noup, da zoggn wir nur so ^^ Seitdem ich 14 oder 15 war, hatte ich UT und dann CS gezoggt und mit 15 oder 16, hatt ich dann auch schon den ersten CS clan. Dann immer wieder andere bis vor kurzem eigentlich. Dann hat sich der auch wieder aufgeloest, wie so oft. Einige ausm squad wollten net akzeptieren das man ihnen tipps gab, und haben die einfach net angenommen. Dann kam combat arms  Aber momentan hab ich eig keine Lust auf nen Clan, bzw so CW oder so, hab ich eh keine Zeit zu. Das wird dann wieder so stressig, weil wenn ich CW/ FW mach,w ill ich auch gewinnen


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

Mit fast allen Klassenkameraden, die ich in meiner Schullaufbahn hatte habe ich mich, am Ende der Schulzeit verstanden. War schon fast so, als bräuchte man ein paar Feindbilder :suspekt:
Ansonsten komme ich mit anderen Leuten gut aus. Ich hab da nur das Problem, dass ich mir Namen und Gesichter nicht so gut merken kann. Vorallem bei Namen ist es heftig -.-


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Selbst da hab ich mich mit denen net verstanden :s, naja wuerd denen gerne jetzt ma gegenuebertreten und die fragen wie dumm man sein kann und ob die immer so so daemlich sind wie frueher


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Vorallem bei Namen ist es heftig -.-


Das is bei mir nur teilweise
Manchmal weiß ich Namen ewig danach noch.
Und andere kann man mir 10 mal sagen und ich vergesse sie jedes mal wieder.


----------



## Matze (1. Juli 2009)

@MiMi
Für irgendeine Gruppierung verhällt man sich selbst auch immer falsch. Wenn man da erstmal drüber ist, dann klappts auch mit den vorherigen Idioten 

@david
Tja, ich bin ein Meister der Gespräche ohne Namenserwähnung  ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Jo das kann ich auch sehr gut. Vor allem wenn man auf Messen is muss man das beherrschen sonst wirds spätestens nach 3h peinlich


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Hm,... Gruppierungen sind bloed, so  
Bin froh das ich diese ganzen Haenseleien und wie es jetzt so toll heisst 'mobbing' durchgehalten hab, sodass ich jetzt wenigstens andere Erfahrungen machen konnte. Auch wenn es mich zu der Annahme bringt, dass ich mit Hollaendern besser klar komm ^^


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2009)

Männer wir haben hier 32 ° ich geh ein


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Männer wir haben hier 32 ° ich geh ein



Wir haben doch auch Frauen hier?  Aber das bietet wieder Steilvorlage für Vorurteile...
Frauen ist ja eh immer kalt und sie schwitzen nie


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Schoen waers wenn wir net schwitzen wuerden ^^ Und mir ist auch net immer kalt, hab sogar meistens waermere Haende als mein Freund 
Nur hier drin isses 'schoen' kuehl ^^, hab sogar was uebergezogen, weils mit t-shirt zu kalt is.  Geh ich jetzt raus kommt mir wieder ne Hitzewelle entgegen wie ne Wand.


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

Ja du mit deiner Klimaanlage
Wir sitzen hier im zweiten Stock ohen Klimaanlage direkt unterm Dach


----------



## hammet (1. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Ja du mit deiner Klimaanlage
> Wir sitzen hier im zweiten Stock ohen Klimaanlage direkt unterm Dach



Wieso wir ahben doch auch ne Klimaanlage, wir müssen die nur so weit wie möglich aufmachen und einen Durchzug verursachen


----------



## MiMi (1. Juli 2009)

Lol, ich wuerd euch ja gerne was abgeben. Ich weiss wie schlimm das ist, anner FH war auch immer bruellende Hitze, vorallem mit so 20-30 Rechnern im Raum noch zusaetzlich.


----------



## 00d4vid (1. Juli 2009)

So ich sag schon mal servus!
Thommy Haas ist im Halbfinale von Wimbledon


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin 


Bin schon im "Freitagsvorfieber" hehe....
kann das we kaum erwarten, brauche dringend Urlaub 

aber ab 21. gehts dann ja auch schon los...

macht ihr Urlaub über den Sommer?


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2009)

Morgen.

Yo, ich fahr im August ne Woche nach Italien.


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

schön, schön 

da bin ich auch im September, aber zum arbeiten ...

ich kann meinen Urlaub garnicht erwarten, werde 4 Tage nach England fahren und das wars eigentlich auch schon. Den Rest des verdienten Urlaubs werd ich brav zu Hause verbringen und einfach mal stinkfaul sein


----------



## hammet (2. Juli 2009)

Morgen morgen 
Ja Wocheende ist schön  Da ich aber nächsten Freitag Prüfung hab, wird wahrscheinlich nicht so entspannend 

Urlaub gibts ned, bin ab 13.07. wieder in 6 monatiger Probezeit und hab daher keinen Urlaub


----------



## 00d4vid (2. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist das ähnlich wie beim hammet.
Nächsten Freitag Prüfung, am 13.7. gehts direkt in der neuen Firma weiter.
Aber morgen hab ich Urlaub, bei dem ich nach Nürnberg fahren werde um fürn Nebenjob zu arbeiten


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2009)

Moinsen! Na alls frisch bei euch? Plan für heute Arbeiten, Joggen, Schwimmbad und dann chillen!

War heute schon beim Reisezentrum und hab jetzt vier Karten für das Bloodhound-Gang Konzert! *freu* ;-)

Was steht bei euch so an ... ich meine es ist schon Donnerstag - Man sollte sich schonmal gedanken machen - Nicht das ich das nicht schon am Montag gemacht hätte


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

@hammet @david

Warum habt ihr erst so spät Prüfung?
Bei uns ist das alles schon seit 3 Wochen gelaufen...


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Ho,
fuer mich gibts auch keinen Urlaub woanders. Nur wenn ich glueck hab erstma 3 Wochen zuhause, und dann nach der Praesentation und mdl Pruefung am 31.8. wohl erstma arbeitslos, da ich noch net ma weiss wo ich arbeit suchen soll


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nicht das ich das nicht schon am Montag gemacht hätte




Du meinst wohl eher die zwei We's davor schon ;-D 


Ich fahr mal nach Koblenz eine Freundin und ihren Mann besuchen...
Dabei nehm ich mir mal ne angemessene Auszeit vom tristen Saarbrücken und lass es richtig krachen dort oben - kennt mich ja eh keiner da


----------



## hammet (2. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> @hammet @david
> 
> Warum habt ihr erst so spät Prüfung?
> Bei uns ist das alles schon seit 3 Wochen gelaufen...



Frag mal Matze, der hat noch später. Und wir sind eigentlich gut im Mittelfeld, die Prüfungen gehen bis zum 20.07.


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2009)

Yup, ich hab nämlich erst am 15.07


----------



## 00d4vid (2. Juli 2009)

Da arbeite ich schon den dritten Tag in der neuen Firma juhuuuu


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Hm, wir werden am Samstag meine Eltern besuchen fahren, und ne Freundin kommt zu besuch  Den rest gibts ZOGGEN


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2009)

Heute: Grillen mit Freundin und Familie
Morgen: Weiß noch nicht
Samstag: Party
Sonntag: Chillen


----------



## 00d4vid (2. Juli 2009)

Heute: EPS-Team basteln
Morgen: Letzter Urlaubstag verbraten d.h. EPS-Team basteln, Politiker bashen in Nürnberg und Abends vielleicht ein oder zwei Bierchen trinken
Samstag: EPS-Team basteln in Nürnberg, Politiker und besorgte Eltern bashen auch in Nürnberg am Abend hoffentlich mit beidem fertig, Evtl Samstag Abend noch nach München zurück oder in Nürnberg ne Kneipentour oder zur Mutter - mein kleiner Bruder hat morgen Geburtstag
Sonntag: Entweder ausschlafen oder zur Mutter fahren, in jedem Fall aber falls es nicht am Sa schon passiert is heim nach München.


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Yup, ich hab nämlich erst am 15.07



Wow, ich find das brutal spät...

Aber naja, wir Saarländer habens halt eilig ;-]

Wie waren eure Zwischenprüfungen denn?


----------



## hammet (2. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Wow, ich find das brutal spät...
> 
> Aber naja, wir Saarländer habens halt eilig ;-]
> 
> Wie waren eure Zwischenprüfungen denn?



Hö? Zwischenprüfungen waren letztes Jahr irgendwann im September glaub ich.
Und wie meien war, war mir eigentlich egal, da sie eh nicht in die Note reinzählt. Von daher bin ich da rein nahc dem Motto "mal schauen was ich weiß, ohne etwas angeschaut zu haben".


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie fuehl ich mich voll ko. Kommt bestimmt von dem Wetter. Wird Zeit das Wochenende is


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie fuehl ich mich voll ko. Kommt bestimmt von dem Wetter. Wird Zeit das Wochenende is




Geht mir ähnlich, ausser das es bei mir nicht am Wetter liegt, sondern einfach daran,
dass ich ein bisschen überfordert und total unter Druck steh...

Der Urlaub kann kommen


----------



## hammet (2. Juli 2009)

Bei mir liegts am Wetter 
Alleine die Nächte machen mich kaputt. Es ist einfahc viel zu warm um sich auszuschlafen.


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Ja, druck spielt auch noch ne Rolle. Irgendwie muss das fertig, aber ich hab keine LUst, bzw kann mich gar net richtig konzentrieren 

hammet, ich hab gehoert es soll helfen nasse Tuecher ins Zimmer zu haengen. Habs noch net probiert ^^


----------



## hammet (2. Juli 2009)

Hmm das Porblem bei mri ist, dass es mir ab 10° zu warm wird. Und im Sommer ises dadurch besonders schlimm


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Hmm das Porblem bei mri ist, dass es mir ab 10° zu warm wird. Und im Sommer ises dadurch besonders schlimm



Du Eskimo


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2009)

Da bist du nicht alleine hammet -.-


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

OH man die sind so geil. Der eine ging weg weil er zum Zahnartzt muss, und der Chef musste zu ner Besprechung, eben denk ich mir so, hm, wir sollen wir denn abschliessen, frag den anderen Praktikanten, ne der hatte acuh keinen Schluessel. Rufen bei dem Chef an, der "oh" jetzt soll der andere Praktikant zu den Nachbarn heir gehen udn fragen ob die nen Schluessel haben und wenn net muessen dei die Aussentuer abschliessen (wird wohl sonst nie gemacht)


----------



## hammet (2. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Du Eskimo



Meine Lehrer haben mich früher immer ermahnt, wenn ich bei 3 Grad mitm T-Shirt draußen rumgelaufen bin 

@Matze
Ja, nur kanns uns da bei der Erderwärumg keiner mehr vor schützen


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

10 Grad find ich doch schon bissel zu kalt. Ich mag die Sonne un ddas warme wetter ja wohl, muesstet ihr doch auch moegen, wenn die ganzen Weiber halb nackt durch die gegend rennen ^^ Aber net wenn ich arbeiten muss und nachts koennts ja auch einfach ma abkuehlen


----------



## hammet (2. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> 10 Grad find ich doch schon bissel zu kalt. Ich mag die Sonne un ddas warme wetter ja wohl, muesstet ihr doch auch moegen, wenn die ganzen Weiber halb nackt durch die gegend rennen ^^ Aber net wenn ich arbeiten muss und nachts koennts ja auch einfach ma abkuehlen



Ich bin nicht so notgeil/gierig 
Wärme ist nicht gut und sollte verboten werden


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2009)

@hammet
Ja, mich haben sie früher auch immer versucht im Winter in eine Jacke zu zwingen... und manchmal auch in einen Pullover ^^

@MiMi
Ja, warm ist schön, nichts über kühle Sommernächte, aber ich funktioniere einfach besser wenns ein paar Grad kälter ist. Gutes Argument, aber ich sehe zurzeit genug nackte Haut ^^


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @MiMi
> Ja, warm ist schön, nichts über kühle Sommernächte, aber ich funktioniere einfach besser wenns ein paar Grad kälter ist. Gutes Argument, aber ich sehe zurzeit genug nackte Haut ^^



Ach wie das denn?


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2009)

Ich spiel mit meiner Freundin das Bienen und Blümchen Spiel


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Wasn das, das kenn ich noch gar net...


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

@MiMi- lol


----------



## Matze (2. Juli 2009)

@MiMi
Tja, das wissen wir auch noch nicht. Ich hab bisher nur herausgefunden, dass es leichter ist, wenn man nackt ist. Muss ich wohl noch weiter forschen :suspekt: ^^^^


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Ok, sag bescheid wenn du es rausgefunden hast


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

Eine Insel mit zwei Bergen und dem tiefen Wald im Meer... *sing*


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Noch ne Stunde. Und es geht net vorbei. Arg. Und dann ncoh zum fitness, dann bin ich erst wieder so gegen halb 8 zuhause, dann noch duschen, essen. Und dann is der Tag auch fast vorbei


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

Oh Gott Fitness.... erinner mich net dran...

am 9. Juli ist hier Firmenlauf und ich hab noch garnix gemacht 
Bin total unfit, hab Asthma und rauche wie ein Schlot z.Z.

Bestimmt kack ich nach den ersten 500m schon ab


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Ja das schlimmste is das es so warm ist, das gute dadran is das dann net so viele Leute im Fitnessstudio sind ^^
Firmenlauf hab ich ja noch nie gehoert?


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2009)

> Noch ne Stunde. Und es geht net vorbei. Arg. Und dann ncoh zum fitness, dann bin ich erst wieder so gegen halb 8 zuhause, dann noch duschen, essen. Und dann is der Tag auch fast vorbei



Was amchste denn vorallem im Studio?

*Firmenlauf träum*  Dann wüerde ich erstmal schön alle abziehen!


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Rad aufwaermen, dann Muskelaufbau (Ruecken, Bauch, Oberschenkel , ganz bissel Arme) und dann noch ganz bissel Radfahren. Wensn ber so heiss ist wie jetzt lass ich das Radfahren meist weg, da ich eh schon total ko bin, und dann eh noch mitm Rad nach Hause fahr.


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

Gibt es in jeder größeren Stadt in D...

Die Mitarbeiter von unzähligen Firmen treten gegeneinander an und
joggen 5km ...
es sind 14.717 Läufer angemeldet, die dann um ihr leben rennen, obwohl es glaub ich nix zu gewinnen gibt ausser stolz und ehre ;-]


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

OH wei sowas dummes 
5km? ich schaff 1 wenns hoch kommt ^^


----------



## Bexx (2. Juli 2009)

hehe, so in etwa gehts mir auch...

ich verabschiede mich dann und sag mal bis morgen


----------



## MiMi (2. Juli 2009)

Joa, schoenen Feierabend. Ich werd ihn auch in ca 25 min in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

PeaZz in! Damen und Herren .


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Würd am liebsten jetzt schon wieder nachhause gehen und den Freitag mit einer Flasche Bier begrüßen


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Würd am liebsten jetzt schon wieder nachhause gehen und den Freitag mit einer Flasche Bier begrüßen



Zwar kein Bier, aber ich wäre dabei 

Achja und Guten Morgen zum ende der Woche


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Zwar kein Bier, aber ich wäre dabei



Sag nur du bist Antialkoholiker ?


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Sag nur du bist Antialkoholiker ?



Seit 17 Jahren nichts mehr getrunken (also alkoholisches  )


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen, endlich Freitag und ich will auch nach Hause. ARG Und uach noch voll schlecht geschlafen. grr


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse es heir, jetzt krabbelt da schon wieder ne Spinne. Das is ja abartig, wie soll man sich konzentrieren, wenn rechts im Augenwinkel dauernt was krabbelt PFUI


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich hasse es heir, jetzt krabbelt da schon wieder ne Spinne. Das is ja abartig, wie soll man sich konzentrieren, wenn rechts im Augenwinkel dauernt was krabbelt PFUI



Tot machen? 
Dann krabbelt die auch ned mehr


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

ICH? Ne Spinne killen? NE


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Sehs mal so, die Spinne hat bestimmt ne rießen Angst vor dir


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> ICH? Ne Spinne killen? NE



Hast du nicht deinen Praktikanten in der Nähe?


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

LoL, is mir doch egal ob die dumme Spinne angst vor mir hat, die hat hier nix zu suchen soll se nach draussen gehen. 
Doch der is da.


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

Hehe 

Genau, use the trainee- für iwas müssen die ja gut sein ;-P


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Frauen und Arachnophobie  eine immerwieder seltsame und faszinierende Geschichte


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Ach es gibt auch genug Kerle die davor angst haben. Nur es nie zugeben wollen vor ihren coolen Kumpels ^^ Das is genau wie Maenner durfen net weinen, duerfen Maenner auch keine Angst vo rKrabbelzeug haben


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Angst schon, aber nur wenn das Viech tödlich sein kann


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ach es gibt auch genug Kerle die davor angst haben. Nur es nie zugeben wollen vor ihren coolen Kumpels ^^ Das is genau wie Maenner durfen net weinen, duerfen Maenner auch keine Angst vo rKrabbelzeug haben



Ich mag auch keine Spinnen und ekel mich vor denen 
Solange sie klein sind gehts noch, aba so 2cm wird dann schon etwas zu groß


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Die grossen in Terrarien find ich net so schlimm, da weiss ich die koennen net ploetzlich neben mir auftauchen ^^


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Ich mag auch keine Spinnen und ekel mich vor denen
> Solange sie klein sind gehts noch, aba so 2cm wird dann schon etwas zu groß



Dann haettest du die bei mir zuhause (bei meinen Eltern) net sehen duerfen. Wenn die an der Decke bei mir im Zimmer lang gelaufen sind (so ne Holzdecke) hat man die laufen gehoert! Echt so ecklig!


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ach es gibt auch genug Kerle die davor angst haben. Nur es nie zugeben wollen vor ihren coolen Kumpels ^^ Das is genau wie Maenner durfen net weinen, duerfen Maenner auch keine Angst vo rKrabbelzeug haben




Also, ich hab mir mit meinem Jüngling da wohl die absolute Ausnahme angelacht...

Wohne direkt am Wald im Erdgeschoss und abends sind halt immer irgendwelche Krabbel- oder Fliegviecher in meiner Wohnung, mich störts net, 
aber er geht dann immer auf die Jagd und setzt die Dinger alle raus
 (in meiner Gegenwart werden keine Insekten getötet) vor die Tür....

Wenn nicht auch das letzte Viech die Tür von aussen anguckt, ist er sau nervös und kann sich überhaupt auf nix mehr konzentrieren lol


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Mal was anderes...mir fällt grad auf, dass wir fast die 1000-Seite-Marke und die 15000 Posts geschafft haben


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Die Frage, ob wir das noch heute schaffen kam mir auch schon ^^


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Na das glaub ich aber schon, heut is immerhin Freitag, keiner hat lust was zu machen und alle wollen nach Hause ^^


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Naja die eine halbe Sete schaffen wir schon, bei den noch maximal 23 Beiträgen müssen wir schauen


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

Naja, ich hab iwie seit gerade wieder Lust, hab total das geile Buch zu Java gefunden und bin echt fasziniert -> Thinking in Java


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Das wird schon.
Man, bei uns zuhause gibts momentan kein Internet, nur weil wir von einen auf den anderen Anbieter wechseln


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Das wird schon.
> Man, bei uns zuhause gibts momentan kein Internet, nur weil wir von einen auf den anderen Anbieter wechseln



Wie haellst du das aus? Das is ja quaelerei


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Ist gar nicht so wild. Entweder liege ich dann draußen im Garten in der Hängematte, bin nicht zuhause oder habe Besuch. We wird es vielleicht nervig, aber das wird schon


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

Man steht es durch...

Ging mir vor 2 Wochen für einen Tag so... Telekom hatte ne Störung in der Leitung und ich saß da und musste noch Infomaterial für ne Präsi sammeln...

Plötzlich merkt man dann mal, wie wertvoll gute Bücher sind lol


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Buecher? Da gibts keine Suchfunktion


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Aber der Kopf liefert garantiert flüssigere und bessere Bilder als deine Grafikkarte ;-)


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Hm, meinst du? ^^ Ich hab ne gute Grafikkarte 
*ARG* Man ist mitten in Gedanken bei nem dumen Algoritmus wo ich seid gestern schond ran sitz, dann klingelt das Telefon und man is wieder kompeltt raus!


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aber der Kopf liefert garantiert flüssigere und bessere Bilder als deine Grafikkarte ;-)



Ich muss ne Brille tragen 

Edit:// Juhu Seite 1000 !


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

wenn dich ein Telefonat schon stört, solltest du mal hören, wie es bei uns immer abgeht... 
Sitzen zu siebt in einem Büro (unsere IT :suspekt und dann gehts los, 
Diskussionen über Diskussionen zu zum Teil völlig unnötigem Zeugs und 
dann meistens noch Sachen, die wirklich eigentlich nichts mehr mitm Thema zu tun haben.


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

@MiMi
Kurz aufstehen, 5 Minuten spazieren, frischen Luft und zack, schon läufts wieder


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> wenn dich ein Telefonat schon stört, solltest du mal hören, wie es bei uns immer abgeht...
> Sitzen zu siebt in einem Büro (unsere IT :suspekt und dann gehts los,
> Diskussionen über Diskussionen zu zum Teil völlig unnötigem Zeugs und
> dann meistens noch Sachen, die wirklich eigentlich nichts mehr mitm Thema zu tun haben.



Ich hab hier eig immer mp3 player an, jetzt auch, dann hoer ich das gelaber net und auch deren komische 'beruhigende' Musik net, die macht mich eher aggro ^^


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab hier eig immer mp3 player an, jetzt auch, dann hoer ich das gelaber net und auch deren komische 'beruhigende' Musik net, die macht mich eher aggro ^^



Will auch ! 
Aber Musik ist hier wohl nicht so erwünscht -.-


----------



## 00d4vid (3. Juli 2009)

Thommy hat eine Telefon-Phobie!
Uargh was mir heut wieder passiert is 
Ich steh gemütlich auf torkel im Halbschlaf ins Bad mach während dessen die Kaffeemaschine an komm zurück und bemerke, dass ich vergessen hab, ne Tasse hin zu stellen:d
Gut dass das Auffangbecken recht groß ist. Gab keine Sauerei
Hab mir gestern nen neuen Rasierer gekauft (vom Aldi zum Spaß) und der is erstaunlich gut. Ich fühl mich wie ein Babyarsch


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Nice Matze !! Jetzt Habe ich 2 gründe Kästchen 


Ja son Telefon ist ja auch fast so eklig wie eine Spinne. Nur schade, dass ich das Telefon nicht erschlagen oder vor die Tür setzen kann/darf


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Will auch !
> Aber Musik ist hier wohl nicht so erwünscht -.-



Auch net mp3 player? So mit Kopfhoerer?


----------



## 00d4vid (3. Juli 2009)

Das hab ich mal gemacht beim Logfiles-Kontrollieren...
Alter hat mich der eine Kollege der jetzt schon weg is seit nem halben Jahr da angeschnautzt...


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Nice Matze !! Jetzt Habe ich 2 gründe Kästchen


Hilfe muss doch auch belohnt werden 


hammet hat gesagt.:


> Will auch !
> Aber Musik ist hier wohl nicht so erwünscht -.-


Bei uns macht das sogar der Chef ^^

@David

Woher weißt du, wie sich ein Babyarsch anfühlt?
Oh gott, ein Kinderschänder. Das sag ich der Ursula


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Das hab ich mal gemacht beim Logfiles-Kontrollieren...
> Alter hat mich der eine Kollege der jetzt schon weg is seit nem halben Jahr da angeschnautzt...



Hat er auch gesagt warum? Ich seh keinen Grund wen das stoeren sollte, wenn man es net so aufdreht das alle mithoeren koennen ^^

OH man, jetzt spinnt IDEA (Entwicklungsumgebung hier) auch noch rum. Eben konnt ich mein Programm net starten, dann hab ich versucht IDEA zu schliessen, passierte nix. Also xkill und programm beendet. Neugestartet, dann konnt ich mein Prog wieder starten, bissel was umgeaendert am COde, er zeigt keine Fehler mehr an und startet jetzt schon wieder net!


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Auch net mp3 player? So mit Kopfhoerer?



Siehe David 
Irgendwo gabs hier mal son kleinen Kassetenrecorder, aber naja es sind nicht alle positiv darauf eingestellt und der ist auch nich umsonst im Schrank verschwunden


----------



## 00d4vid (3. Juli 2009)

Ich musste meine kleine Brüder manchmal wickeln...


----------



## 00d4vid (3. Juli 2009)

So Mädels und Jungs - ich werd dann mal aufbrechen. Bis denne.


----------



## sight011 (3. Juli 2009)

Tach och! Ist es rechtens wenn ich bier für mich und emien Vorgesetzten hole, wenn die darum beten


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch gehen!


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

@sight
Ist es Rechtens da noch zu fragen um damit anzugeben


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch sight, du hast die 15.000


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Ich haett lieber nen Eis  Und nen funktionierendes Programm


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ich haett lieber nen Eis  Und nen funktionierendes Programm



Feierabend + Eis + funktionierendes programm + Wochenend, das wäre doch mal was


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Glückwunsch sight, du hast die 15.000



YEAH glueckwunsch!


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

Also, ich darf hier auch mit meinem Mp3 Player Musik hören, bin sogar teilweise noch am Headbangen dabei 

Mein direkter Vorgesetzter ist noch ziemlich jung und er meinte, dass ich Musik hören kann so viel ich will, solange es meine Arbeit nicht beeinträchtigt und das tut es auch nicht. Eher im Gegenteil...


@MiMi- diese angeblich 'beruhigende' Musik macht mich auch immer brutal aggro- ich frag mich, wie manche Leute das nur aushalten können...


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr davon eigentlich schon etwas mitbekommen? http://www.tutorials.de/forum/inter...-tutorials-de-personalisieren-verfuegbar.html
Feine Sache


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

ROFL ich krieg mich net mehr ein!
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/343146-string-txt-datei-suchen.html#post1775664 Ich wollt nur helfen und bekomm folgende bewertung:
 	02.07.09 15:10  	Laß mich und andere bitte in Ruhe.


----------



## sight011 (3. Juli 2009)

> @sight
> Ist es Rechtens da noch zu fragen um damit anzugeben



Wahrscheinlich nicht  , - deswegen sag ich jetzt auch besser nicht das mein Art-Directer eine Flasche Wein vom Chef aus dem Keller geholt hat  




> Glückwunsch sight, du hast die 15.000



Bamm Bammmm Bammmm!! Heute muss mein Glückstag sein!!  Yuhuuu - Yipiiieee - Kaaaaaa -Yoooo - Yeeeeeee - bald ist Woch-Wochenende


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> ROFL ich krieg mich net mehr ein!
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c/343146-string-txt-datei-suchen.html#post1775664 Ich wollt nur helfen und bekomm folgende bewertung:
> 02.07.09 15:10  	Laß mich und andere bitte in Ruhe.



Wo kann man denn seine Bewertungen sehen?


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Wo kann man denn seine Bewertungen sehen?



Einfach oben auf Kontrollzentrum


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Dazu sollte man noch sagen, dass man keine Tabelle dafür sehen kann, wenn man noch nicht bewertet wurde


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

Daran wirds wohl liegen lol

och menno, ich will auch eine bewertung


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Dann musst du eine gute Antwort auf einen Beitrag geben. Und das wichtigste dabei:
Der Fragensteller in diesem Beitrag muss die Bewertungsfunktion auch nutzen.


Wobei Ex und ich auch teilweise hier gute Beiträge bewerten, z.B. meine Tetris-Geschichte schien sehr zu gefallen ^^


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Also eine hast du JETZT mindestens 
Die Frage is ob man ne mindestanzahl braucht um sie zu sehen?


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Der Fragensteller in diesem Beitrag muss die Bewertungsfunktion auch nutzen.



Und das wird sehr selten gemacht


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

@MiMi
Eine reicht aus, egal ob diese gut, schlecht oder ohne Punkte war


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

lol MiMi, du hast geschrieben : "Bewerbung geschenkt :-D"

Aber cool, dankeschön! *freu*


//EDIT:

komisch, als ich MiMi zurück bewertet hab, hab ich nur die Option gehabt : "Ich finde diesen Beitrag gut"... Die wollte ich in dem Fall ja auch, aber was ist, wenn ich wirklich mal ne schlechte abgeben möchte?


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht braucht man erst ne bestimmte Anzahl Bewertungen/ oder BEitraege bevor man negativ bewerten kann?


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

weiss net, aber das kann ich mir jetzt eher schlecht vorstellen...wär ja bissl blöd gemacht, weil auch wenn ich keine Bewertungen habe selbst, kann ich doch einen Beitrag schei*e finden...;-]


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich weiß braucht man entweder ein paar Beiträge oder muss eine gewisse Zeit dabei sein, bevor man negativ voten kann.


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

ok... bin mal gespannt.

aber wenn ich einen Beitrag schei*e finde, brauche ich ja nicht unbedingt eine Bewertung um dies zum Ausdruck zu bringen


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Von mir hast du auch eine Bewerung bekommen 
Und jenachdem wer bewertet bekommst du eine gewisse Punktanzahl für eine positive Bewertung. Und anhand der Anzahl der Punkte bekommst du unter deinem Avatar diese grünen Kästchen


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Man bekommt so viele Punkte, wie der Bewertende an Renomee hat. Bei einer schlechten verliert man die hälfte der Renomeepunkte des Bewertenden.
Ab 100 Punkten gibt es ein grünes Kästchen dazu.


----------



## Bexx (3. Juli 2009)

cool net schlecht... danke für die bewertung


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Man bekommt so viele Punkte, wie der Bewertende an Renomee hat. Bei einer schlechten verliert man die hälfte der Renomeepunkte des Bewertenden.
> Ab 100 Punkten gibt es ein grünes Kästchen dazu.



Wann steigt der Modifikator?


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Man bekommt so viele Punkte, wie der Bewertende an Renomee hat. Bei einer schlechten verliert man die hälfte der Renomeepunkte des Bewertenden.
> Ab 100 Punkten gibt es ein grünes Kästchen dazu.



Also hab ich keine Punkte verloren durch die negative Bewertung von dem Typen, da der renommee modifikator 0 hat?


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten:
Einmal bekommst du jedes halbe Jahr nach deiner ersten Anmeldung hier einen Punkt. Müsste z.B. bei mir bald so sein.
Dann bekommst du für die Anzahl deiner Beiträge auch Punkte. Das müsste so bei 250 Schritten sein (Hatte das bei mir beobachtet 250 - 500 - 750 - 1000). Unter 250 geht das aber glaube ich schneller.
Ich denke dass sich auch die Bewertungspunkte irgendwie auswirken können, das kann ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Also hab ich keine Punkte verloren durch die negative Bewertung von dem Typen, da der renommee modifikator 0 hat?



Ein Renomee Modifikator von 0 wirkt sich überhaupt nicht aus. Sieht man auch daran, dass das Kästchen bei dieser Bewertung im Kontrollzentrum grau erscheint.


----------



## sight011 (3. Juli 2009)

So ich wünsch euch allen eine gesegnetes Wochenende 

Hier war gerade noch die *heftigste Wasserschlacht* meines Lebens !  

... Ich wünsch euch was, euer Sightizzimo15000!


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Schoenes We.

Na dann is ja gut das sich das net auswirkt, so nen id***  vltl soltl ich ihm ne schlechte geben


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch endlich HEIM Ausserdem siehts aus als wenns gleich regnet, ich hatt wiedermal nix von dem schoenen Wetter arg


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

Bei uns regnet es ziemlich stark seit ner Stunde oder so 
Die Straße unten ist schon eine einzige Pfütze 
Außerdem sind es noch 67 Minuten bis zum Feierabend


----------



## Matze (3. Juli 2009)

Bei mir heißt es jetzt Feierabend. Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende.

PeaZz out!


----------



## MiMi (3. Juli 2009)

Geht ruhig alle. Tzz, muss noch bis um 5 bleiben. Hier donnerts auchs chon ordentlich! Ich seh schon wenn cih dann gehen kann regnets in stroemen udn ich hab flip flops und nen kurzen rock an. super


----------



## hammet (3. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Geht ruhig alle. Tzz, muss noch bis um 5 bleiben. Hier donnerts auchs chon ordentlich! Ich seh schon wenn cih dann gehen kann regnets in stroemen udn ich hab flip flops und nen kurzen rock an. super



Ja hier regnet es auch in Strömen und ich bin auch bis 17 Uhr hier 
Hmm sooo viele Gemeinsamkeiten  Zum Glück hab ich keine FlipFlops und keinen Rock an


----------



## hammet (6. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!
Und ich hoffe heute verschwindet ihr nicht alle einfahc so


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

PeaZz in!

Nö, muss meine Präsentation fertig kriegen -.-


----------



## 00d4vid (6. Juli 2009)

Morgen!
Bis 17 Uhr verschwinde ich nicht einfach so...
Und bis dahin werd ich gut zu tun haben..........................


----------



## MiMi (6. Juli 2009)

Hi ho, ich hasse Montage. GRMBL
Ich waer net enifach so verschwunden, der Chef kam an, meinte er will gehen und wir muessen jetzt dann auch gehen ^^. Also schnell alles abgespeichert und Rechner ausgemacht. 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d/343303-battle-interior-mimi.html
Koennt ja ma schauen  Hab auch was gebastelt


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

@MiMi
Würde eine andere Sitzgelegenheit nehmen, deine sieht irgendwie komisch aus, schwer zum drauf sitzen. Außerdem ist der Tisch noch bischen komisch.


----------



## MiMi (6. Juli 2009)

Grr noch so einer, das is nen Designer Modell  Designer Modelle sind net bequem


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2009)

Moin Mohoin!


----------



## MiMi (6. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

Moin sightmeister.

Wie war euer We?


----------



## MiMi (6. Juli 2009)

Ganz entspannt, zu kurz wie immer. Und ich bekomm ich Panik das ich das projekt net rechtzeitig fertig bekomm und das ich noch net weiss was ich mache wenn cih mit Studium fertig bin.  Wobei ich anderersetis mich freu das ich bald fertig bin.


----------



## hammet (6. Juli 2009)

Matze, hast du das/den Codingquiz/Codingcontest gesehen? 
Ich glaub ich mach da mal mit  Muss mir nurnoch für ne anständige Sprache entscheiden..Ideen? 
Die erste Aufgabe hab ich zu 90% (nicht 100% genau der Aufgabe entsprechend) mit Brainfuck gelöst *fg*


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

Hab mir schon überlegt mitzumachen. Aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Zeit hab. Außerdem hab ich doch für mindestens 2 Wochen kein Internet zuhause.


----------



## hammet (6. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hab mir schon überlegt mitzumachen. Aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Zeit hab. Außerdem hab ich doch für mindestens 2 Wochen kein Internet zuhause.



Hmm ja. Aber zu Hause schreiben und dann mitm USB-Stick in der Arbeit hochladen? 
Hast du eine Idee welche Sprache ich mir mal anschauen könnte?


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

Hier muss ich mich um meine Präsi kümmern.
Wie wäre es mit Delphi oder Assembler


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2009)

Das war ein Wochenende geehrter Sir Matze


----------



## hammet (6. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es mit Delphi oder Assembler



Wieso das Smilie? 
Delphi wäre kein Problem, da ich da aber etwas bewandert bin, widerspricht das dem Sinn des Contests 
Assembler wäre eine Idee, aber ich weiß nicht so recht...


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das war ein Wochenende geehrter Sir Matze



Richtig Herr Dr. von sight! Ende Freitag + Samstag + Sonntag... wird durchaus als Wochenende bezeichnet


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Juli 2009)

Moin moin.
Mein Wochenende hat mich verbrannt 
Am Samstag wegen Rheinkultur fast 10 Stunden in der Sonne, da hat sogar die SOnnencreme versagt ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (6. Juli 2009)

Haha LOL:
http://cdu-bundestag.de/


----------



## MiMi (6. Juli 2009)

Is eig niemand hier der Meinung das mein Sofa witzig ausschaut?


----------



## hammet (6. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Is eig niemand hier der Meinung das mein Sofa witzig ausschaut?



Da ich wieß, dass dir die Antwort nicht gefällt..das sieht unbequem aus 



Sagtmal, ist Tutorials bei euch auch so ewig langsam?


----------



## MiMi (6. Juli 2009)

Joa, teilweise schon. Vorallem bekam ich gestern und heute auch  dauernt nen Fehler von wegen 'no input file specified' und sonst ne weisse Seite.


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

@hammet
Ja

@MiMi
Das wird schon seit dem 3. glaube ich im Bug Thread berichtet


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (6. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist allgemein alles sau langsam... Also weiß ich nie obs an der Seite oder an mir liegt


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2009)

Also die  Geschwindigkeit ist normal - Mouin Wiesel - wie waren die Bands so? Und wer ist überhaupt aufgetreten?


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> wie waren die Bands so? Und wer ist überhaupt aufgetreten?


Und wo zur Hölle ist eigentlich links?


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2009)

In der Sternschanze wenn jemand das gesehen/gelesen hat.


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2009)

In der Sternschanze wenn jemand das gesehen/gelesen hat.


----------



## Matze (6. Juli 2009)

Nö, kenn ich nicht.
Ich bin nur schon seit langer Zeit auf der suche nach links. Vor einiger Zeit dachte ich zuerst, ich hab links gefunden. Nach einigen Recherchen und teuren Experimenten stellte sich jedoch heraus, dass es nur rechts war. Bin schon fast am verzweifeln. Immer wenn ich denke, ich sei auf dem richtigen weg, liege ich immer falsch (diagonal, vertikal, nach vorne, aber kein links). Was soll ich tun? Auch google kann mir nicht helfen. Habe alle 1.059.804 gefundenen Seiten schon durch, auch alle englischen...


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2009)

Links ist sowieso plöt* - viel geiler war das Bloodhound - Gang Konzert, der Geburtstag das chillen am See und die 2 Besuche beim Italiener


----------



## sight011 (6. Juli 2009)

Krass ging bei euch auch die Page heir etwa 1 Std lang nicht?


----------



## mAu (6. Juli 2009)

Jap, hing alles ein bisschen.


----------



## MiMi (6. Juli 2009)

Ach guck ma die Seite geht ja wieder ^^

So von wegen unbeqeuem
http://www.global-100.com/assets/images/autogen/a_designer_sofa_for_Trianon_Hotel_lobby.jpg oder http://freshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/sitscape_complete_door.jpgSieht das bequem aus?


----------



## hammet (6. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ach guck ma die Seite geht ja wieder ^^
> 
> So von wegen unbeqeuem
> http://www.global-100.com/assets/images/autogen/a_designer_sofa_for_Trianon_Hotel_lobby.jpg oder http://freshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/sitscape_complete_door.jpgSieht das bequem aus?



Bequemer als manch andere Sofas


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2009)

PeaZz in! Freunde der Sonne.

@MiMi
Das du dich immer rechtfertigen musst


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2009)

Morgöön.

Alle Avatare von uns sind weg (ausgenom,men sights) oO


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2009)

Und die Buddy-Liste funktioniert nicht. Liegt an den Updatearbeiten.


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. Um 10 vor 6 aufstehen is ganz schoen mies. 



Matze hat gesagt.:


> PeaZz in! Freunde der Sonne.
> 
> @MiMi
> Das du dich immer rechtfertigen musst



Klar  Muss euch doch zeigen, dass eure Kritik nicht ganz stimmt


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2009)

Dann müssen wir ja keine mehr geben.


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2009)

> Alle Avatare von uns sind weg (ausgenom,men sights) oO



Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn Sachen kommen wie sieht unbequem aus, also mach lieber nen normalen 3 sitzer (kam ja in meinem thread), zeig ich halt, das viele designer Sofas auch net unbedingt bequem sind. 
Meinungen/ Kritik sind ja auch gut um Sachen zu verbessern, sowie ich das umgesetzt hab, das der Schrank zu klobig ausschaute oder die Lampen. Genau wie ich gerne tipps hoere die zum modeling gehoeren.


----------



## 00d4vid (7. Juli 2009)

Morgen!
0123456789


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Boa ich hasse Telefone!
Schon 3 Telefonate bis jetzt. Und das am fruehen morgen, gerade jetzt wo ich alle annehmen muss!


----------



## 00d4vid (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte heute erst zwei und eins privat


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Jedes Telefonat ist eins zuviel


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid ja wieder gespraechig, unfassbar.


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2009)

... aber wahr 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit, sind wohl alle essen oder beschaeftigt ^^


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2009)

Manche abreiten heir ja auch 

... oder tun so *wegrenn* 



EDIT @ g-wsl komm mal in chat


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2009)

Naja ich muss meine Präsentation für Freitag heute vortragen -.- Und naja da muss ich mich ein bisschen vorbereiten, auch wenn ich keien Lust hab


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Ihhhhh Praesentation. Ich hab jetzt schon angst vor meiner, das zaehlt mit in die Endnote und ich bin miserabel in praesentationen halten. Bin immer total nervoes und  vergess alles was ich gelernt hab dafuer.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Manche abreiten heir ja auch
> 
> ... oder tun so *wegrenn*


Ich wuerd ja gerne (dann ginge die Zeit auch schneller rum), nur ich komm wieder ma net weiter und mein Begleiter is heut und morgen net da, somit kotzt mich das schon wieder an. Vorallem da ich mit dem anderen Teil schon net weiterkam, wodurch ich erst mit diesem angefangen hab.


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ihhhhh Praesentation. Ich hab jetzt schon angst vor meiner, das zaehlt mit in die Endnote und ich bin miserabel in praesentationen halten. Bin immer total nervoes und  vergess alles was ich gelernt hab dafuer.



Was denkst du denn wie es mir geht ? 
Ich hab früher nie Vorträge oder sowas vor anderen Leuten geprobt, sondern immer nur dann wenn ich es wirklich vortragen musste.


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2009)

Plöt  Sach ich da nur ...


----------



## 00d4vid (7. Juli 2009)

Die Präsentation finde ich nicht so schlimm. Ich hoffe nur mal, dass ich ordentliche Prüfer hab und die Fragen im Fachgespräch nicht zu schwer sind...


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich vor den Fragen am Ende weniger angst, als vor der Praesentation ^^


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Die Präsentation finde ich nicht so schlimm. Ich hoffe nur mal, dass ich ordentliche Prüfer hab und die Fragen im Fachgespräch nicht zu schwer sind...


Wie bei MiMi ist es auch bei mir anders. Irgendwie krieg ich die Präsentation nicht hin. Bin ständig wieder am Anfang und hab ja nur noch bis Mittwoch Zeit.
Hmm, wofür hat man eigentlich in der Schule und Berufsschule immer welche halten müssen, wenn man jetzt genauso dasteht wie vorher -.-


----------



## hammet (7. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wie bei MiMi ist es auch bei mir anders. Irgendwie krieg ich die Präsentation nicht hin. Bin ständig wieder am Anfang und hab ja nur noch bis Mittwoch Zeit.
> Hmm, wofür hat man eigentlich in der Schule und Berufsschule immer welche halten müssen, wenn man jetzt genauso dasteht wie vorher -.-



Wie bis Mittwoche? Bis nächste Woche Mittwoch oder?

Naja ich hasse Präsentationen/Vorträge einfach, wiel ich immer nervös bin und mich nicht gut asudrücken kann, wenn ich im Mittelpunkt stehe. Bei manchen Menschen ist das andern, nicht wahr David?


----------



## 00d4vid (7. Juli 2009)

Na ja das hat auch viel mit Erfahrung zu tun.
In der sechsten Klasse oder so war ich auch immer sacknervös oder sogar bis zur 10.
Das hat erst aufgehört als ich halt regelmäßig Sponsorenverhandlungen geführt hab und auch n paar Vorträge gehalten hab.
Meine größeren Vorträge hab ich vorher ca 15-20 mal gehalten. Danach hat man dann auch kein Problem mehr mit sowas


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2009)

Ja, erst nächste Woche.
Das ausdrücken ist kein Problem. Eher was ich da alles sagen soll und wie ich das auf den Folien zusammenfasse.


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

Hm ja is richtig. Inner 6. mussten wir jeden Monat vor die Klasse und nen Gedicht aufsagen, aber ich war nach ner Zeit kaum noch nervoes. Nur dann muss man halt maximal 1 mal im Jahr ne Praesentation halten vltl 2 mal, und schon wird man wieder nervoes ohne Ende.


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch mal wieder am stizzo! Hab ich was verpasst - bitte ein kurzes Resumée!


----------



## 00d4vid (7. Juli 2009)

Thommy Matze und Mimi haben Angst vor Präsentationen und ich nicht.
Sonst glaub ich nix bahnbrechendes


----------



## MiMi (7. Juli 2009)

So schoenen Feierabend bis morgen!


----------



## sight011 (7. Juli 2009)

Ok Danke David  stellt euch nicht so an 

Ciao Mimi


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Hui, bin ich ma die erste. Guten morgen


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

Hehe, mit posten schon, aber ansonsten bin ich auch schon am Start 

Morgen ist der Firmenlauf....*Angst hat*
danach, wenn alles vorbei ist gehen wir mit der firma einen saufen 
und dann am Freitag wieder saufen auf ROck am Bach ))
Geht zwei Tage lang und ich campe dort, damit ich nachts dann direkt iwo zum schlafen hin torkeln kann


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. Ich schnei mal wieder rein...


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2009)

Hey X coole Sache


Na das klingt doch nach einer fetten fetten Pardeeeeey!  @ Bexx

... und mit dem lauf schaffst du das schon!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub nächstes Jahr geh ich aufs Splash....


----------



## 00d4vid (8. Juli 2009)

Firmenlauf?
Warum Angst? Kein Sport-BH oder keine Kondition?


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen!
Hmm noch 2 Tage bis zur Prüfung...ich sollte mal was lernen


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Wäre zu empfehlen... außer du bist einfach n Brain.


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Firmenlauf?
> Warum Angst? Kein Sport-BH oder keine Kondition?



neither of those things are in my possession 

bin halt voll die pervers starke raucherin und hab schiss, dass ich nach 500m schon am Ende bin....

Aber hab mir vorgenommen, dass ich iwie ins Ziel komme, auch wenn ich die letzten paar Meter ins Ziel kriechen muss ;-)


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Ach die Leute die net oder kaum lernen bestehen immer, und die die sich abmuehen udn wirklich eher lernen bestehen eher selten, ich kenn das schon.


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ach die Leute die net oder kaum lernen bestehen immer, und die die sich abmuehen udn wirklich eher lernen bestehen eher selten, ich kenn das schon.



Wollen wir es hoffen 
Ich mein, David hat ja auch 2 Wochen vor der schriftlichen prüfung shcon gelernt und ich am Wochenende davor oder so  Und beide im Gesamtshcnitt das gleiche Ergebnis  Hoffen wir mal, dass es am Freitag auch gut läuft.


----------



## 00d4vid (8. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> neither of those things are in my possession
> 
> bin halt voll die pervers starke raucherin und hab schiss, dass ich nach 500m schon am Ende bin....
> 
> Aber hab mir vorgenommen, dass ich iwie ins Ziel komme, auch wenn ich die letzten paar Meter ins Ziel kriechen muss ;-)


Tjoa des geht scho irgendwie. Bist ja noch jung
Ich hab mir gestern vorgenommen mal wieder aufzuhören mit dem Gerauche.


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub nächstes Jahr geh ich aufs Splash....



Wie kommst du dazu? Ich bin da auf jeden mit am Start


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wie kommst du dazu? Ich bin da auf jeden mit am Start



"Musikrichtung: 	Hip-Hop, Reggae, Drum'n'Bass und Electro"

Nein Danke


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Ähmm, ja bitte


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d-stills/343484-old-schooles-haus.html#post1777608

Matze knall mal ne Kritik in den Thread 

Splash kann ich nur empfehlen war 2001 da - da war das noch in eienr anderen Stadt ich glaube ich war in Chemnitz!  - Aber war sehr geil


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d-stills/343484-old-schooles-haus.html#post1777608
> 
> Matze knall mal ne Kritik in den Thread
> 
> Splash kann ich nur empfehlen war 2001 da - da war das noch in eienr anderen Stadt ich glaube ich war in Chemnitz!  - Aber war sehr geil



Wird gemacht.

Ich war 2007 da, das erste Mal wo es auf der Halbinsel Pouch bei Bitterfeld war


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2009)

2007 Oha - wer war da Main-Act? Ich war ja quasi noch in der Zeit da wo Hamburg noch zur "Elite" gehörte


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Also mein Main Act war Prinz Pi 
War Redman und Snoopdoggystyledog ^^

Ja, 2001... schöne musikalische Zeit ;-)


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d-stills/343484-old-schooles-haus.html#post1777608
> 
> Matze knall mal ne Kritik in den Thread



Ich auch


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also mein Main Act war Prinz Pi
> War Redman und Snoopdoggystyledog ^^
> 
> Ja, 2001... schöne musikalische Zeit ;-)



Ach ja, und "The roots"


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Tjoa des geht scho irgendwie. Bist ja noch jung
> Ich hab mir gestern vorgenommen mal wieder aufzuhören mit dem Gerauche.



Wie lange hats gehalten  ?


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja, und "The roots"



The Seed 2.0 ^^

Geiler Song....


----------



## 00d4vid (8. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Wie lange hats gehalten  ?


Bisher? Also letzte Woche 7 Tage.
Seit gestern.... bis jetzt eben^^


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2009)

@ Mimi klar du auch! Stimmt du kennst dich ja auch im 3d Bereich aus immer rein mit der Kritik! Ich schreib auch gleich noch was dazu --> zu den Kritik-Punkten


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Genau verteidige dich, genau wie ich mich verteidigen musste ^^ Wobei deine Kritik wohl eher anders ausfaellt


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Genau verteidige dich, genau wie ich mich verteidigen musste ^^ Wobei deine Kritik wohl eher anders ausfaellt



Er hat ja auch kein unbequemes Sofa gemoddelt


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Er hat ja auch kein unbequemes Sofa gemoddelt


^^^^
AARRGGHH ^^^^
jetzt muss ich mir schon wieder das lachen verkneifen. Zu schade, dass ich dich zuletzt erst bewertet hab


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wie kommst du dazu? Ich bin da auf jeden mit am Start



Ach, beim Force ist soviel Metallzeugs dabei was mir garnicht gefällt. Außerdem muss ich bei den Bands die mir gefallen (sehr wenige aufm Force) immer ausrasten und rumtreten und so hab ich mir gleich bei der ersten das Knie verdreht .

Aufm Pressure gefallen mir zwar mehr Bands aber das ist nicht wirklich mit zelten...und das campen hebt die Erlebnishäufigkeit doch immer auf eine neues Niveau.

Beim Splash hab ich zelten und viele Bands/Akteure/whatever bei denen ich mich einfach hinchillen kann...Weil ich dieses Jahr aufm Force für 80 € nur 7 Bands gesehen hab. Schon wenig für ein 3-Tage Festival.


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Vieleicht wird man sich dann dort sehen


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

Rock am Bach wird total der Hammer...
Würdet ihr nicht so weit weg wohnen würd ich es euch wärmstens empfehlen....

Freitag, 10.07.2009:

14.00h 	Doors open
14.30h 	SADDEST MESSIAH
15.10h 	THE RED CHORD
16.00h 	WARBRINGER
17.10h 	DISCO ENSEMBLE
18.30h 	WALLS OF JERICHO
19.50h 	BROILERS
21.15h 	IGNITE
22.45h   DROPKICK MURPHYS

01.00h  MAMBO KURT (Aftershow-Special)

Samstag, 11.07.09:
13.00h 	Doors open
14.00h 	HARDCUT
15.10h 	THE CASTING OUT
16.15h 	SONIC SYNDICATE
17.45h 	SEPULTURA
19.15h 	CALIBAN
20.45h 	THE SUBWAYS
22.30h 	MOTÖRHEAD



Hab mich für den Campingplatz schon für 30€ mit Alk eingedeckt...
Das WE kann kommen


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Alles nix fuer mich ^^, mir sagt nich ma ein einziger Name was


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> 15.10h 	THE CASTING OUT
> 16.15h 	SONIC SYNDICATE
> 17.45h 	SEPULTURA
> 19.15h 	CALIBAN



Sehr nett!

Wobei das besser kommt  :



> MI
> 12.08.09
> 16:00 - 16:25	 	CYRCUS
> 16:45 - 17:10	 	SHEEPHEAD
> ...



Etwas lang, aber egal


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> 15.10h 	THE RED CHORD
> 18.30h 	WALLS OF JERICHO
> 21.15h 	IGNITE
> 
> ...



Die waren auch aufm Force und ich hab mir WoJ und Ignite angesehen. Wobei mir das beides nicht mehr so gut gefällt wir früher. Bei Motörhead hab ich mich geduscht, da musste man nicht anstehen .

@hammet: Carnifex würde ich mir gern mal geben...und der Kalle-John hat ja fürs Force abgesagt. Born from Pain sollte sich mal ihren alten Sänger wiederholen, so gefallen die mir nicht. Evergreen Terrace geht klar und Excrementory Grindfuckers sind ja einfach nur göttlich.


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @hammet: Carnifex würde ich mir gern mal geben...und der Kalle-John hat ja fürs Force abgesagt. Born from Pain sollte sich mal ihren alten Sänger wiederholen, so gefallen die mir nicht. Evergreen Terrace geht klar und Excrementory Grindfuckers sind ja einfach nur göttlich.



Naja gibt noch andere sehr gute Bands im Lineup. Zum Beispiel Raunchy würde ich sehr gern live hören. Schandmaul, JBO, Equilibrium (SEHR gute Band!), Amon Amarth, Elvenking und Waylander sind alles Bands, die ich mir anhören würde 
Wer fehlt ist ganz klar Heaven Shall Burn, Dark tranqulity, In Flames...naja eigentlich fehlen noch ne Menge Bands


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

The Subways sin auch einfach nur geil....


Was ich unbedingt mal sehen, oder mal wieder sehen möchte sind:

Hushpuppies, Misfits, Gwar, The Offspring wär so geil, aber bleibt wohl ein Traum!, SoaD ist auch unklar ob die nochmal was machen, Manson und jetzt seh ich endlich Sepultura mal


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2009)

Is zwar nich ganz meine Musik aber "MOTÖRHEAD" ist schon ganz cool! 

Ich steh ja momentan aber auch auf nen neuen Style der geht so in Prodigy, Limp Bizkit, Crossover Drum and Base Shit! 

Hab vorgestern den ersten Beat gebaut der in die Richtung geht! 140 BPM ist das Stichwort.


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> The Subways sin auch einfach nur geil....
> 
> 
> Was ich unbedingt mal sehen, oder mal wieder sehen möchte sind:
> ...



Von The Offspring habe ich alle Alben bis zum Best of (keine Ahnung obs mehr gibt) auf CD gepresst zu Hause rumliegen  Hör sie allerdings nicht mehr weil ich eher die Metalschiene fahre 
The Subways sind für meinen Geschmack zu sehr england-tunten-pop-rock


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> Von The Offspring habe ich alle Alben bis zum Best of (keine Ahnung obs mehr gibt) auf CD gepresst zu Hause rumliegen  Hör sie allerdings nicht mehr weil ich eher die Metalschiene fahre
> The Subways sind für meinen Geschmack zu sehr england-tunten-pop-rock



Ich find Indie Rock hat was...

Bin eig mehr so der Hardrock - Gothic Typ, aber Punk finde ich neuerdings auch echt geil...


----------



## 00d4vid (8. Juli 2009)

Also außer so ganz krassen Pop-Mist hör ich eigentlich fast alles. In der Disco gezwungenermaßen halt das was läuft
Sonst viel Rock aber da durch die Bank alle Stilrichtungen hauptsache es kracht!


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Also bevor es ganz unter geht möchte ich hier noch die Hip Hop Fraktion vertreten *sing* Hip hop Hurray .. ho .. hey .. ho  */sing* ;-)


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also bevor es ganz unter geht möchte ich hier noch die Hip Hop Fraktion vertreten *sing* Hip hop Hurray .. ho .. hey .. ho  */sing* ;-)



Bei HipHop kannste nur mit Fresh D kommen, den Rets kannste vergessen


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Hab du deine Meinung, ich habe meine


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2009)

... So bin mal beim Mittag!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

hammet hat gesagt.:


> JBO, Amon Amarth



JBO kann ich ja noch verstehen (obwohl ich es nicht lustig finde) aber Amon Amarth ist ja wirklich nur schlecht. Mir gefällt auch Musik von denen die Musiker musikalisch nix drauf haben aber Amon Amarth...Nene..son blödes Geholze .

Ich zieh mir inzwischen auch ziemlich viel rein. Beatdown, Hip Hop, Hardcore-Punk, Elektro. In dieser Reihenfolge, danach lässt es sich nicht mehr ordnen.


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2009)

> Beatdown



Was ist das?


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> JBO kann ich ja noch verstehen (obwohl ich es nicht lustig finde) aber Amon Amarth ist ja wirklich nur schlecht. Mir gefällt auch Musik von denen die Musiker musikalisch nix drauf haben aber Amon Amarth...Nene..son blödes Geholze .



Wieso "Geholze" ? oO Das kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen.


@Matze
Jo, ich hab ja nix dagegen, dass du HipHop hörst  Würde es nur selber ned wirklich hören (wollen).


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

*mag keine HipHopper*


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Ein Subgenre von Hardcore das man entweder mag oder nicht. Eine langsame Spielart, häufig auch mit Raps und auch vom Style dem Hip-Hop angenähert. Bekannte Bands wären Embraced by Hatred, In Blood we Trust, Six ft. Ditch oder Nasty.

edit: Hab gerade nochmal bei wiki nachgeschaut, da wird Beatdown als "Eigenständiges, aber vom Hardcore beeinflußtes Genre" geführt.

edit2: Hab mal ein Lied rausgesucht: Embraced by Hatred ft. SMA - None to


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> *mag keine HipHopper*



Magst du keine Hip-Hopper oder keine klischee Hip-Hopper?


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Beides ^^, naja Ausnahmen gibts ja immer.


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Magst du keine Hip-Hopper oder keine klischee Hip-Hopper?



Und was ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> *mag keine HipHopper*



Erinnert jetzt ein (kleines) bißchen an die Intoleranz mit der du früher anscheinend auch konfrontiert worden bist. Wieviele kennste den? Es gibt überall Idioten. Aufm Force wollte mir auch ein Metaller aufs Maul hauen weil ich ein Tuch vorm Mund hatte (Staubgehalt der Luft erhöht sich gewaltig wenn 5000 Leute tanzen)... Da ist keine Religion, Musikrichtung, ethnische Gruppe oder was weiß ich davor geschützt.


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank Ex, darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Oder soll ich etwas keine Mattler mehr mögen, nur weil mich mal einer angegriffen hat?
Oder Punks, weil mich mal einer beleidigt hat?
Oder Frauen, weil sie mich manchmal aufregen? ;-]

Keep cool ;-)


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Nur weil ich sie net mag, mach ich sie sie ja net dumm an, ich ignorier sie einfach. Wie gesagt es gibt immer ausnahmen. Genau wie ich rechte (n a z i 's) net leiden kann, gabs auch welche die ich kennengelernt hab, die eig ganz nett waren.

Edit: Genauso kann ich Tussy's mit ihren kleinen Handtaeschchen net leiden, dennoch hab ich ein Maedel im i-net kennengelernt wo scih rausstellte das sie auch so eine is, dennoch kam ich gut mir ihr klar.


----------



## hammet (8. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank Ex, darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> Oder soll ich etwas keine Mattler mehr mögen, nur weil mich mal einer angegriffen hat?
> Oder Punks, weil mich mal einer beleidigt hat?
> Oder Frauen, weil sie mich manchmal aufregen? ;-]
> ...



Ich warte noch auf die Antwort meiner Frage


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Mag sein. Ein Kumpel von mir ist auch ein ehemaliger! N a z i . Das sind nicht unbedingt schlechte Menschen, aber die haben halt in ihren Grundüberzeugungen Sachen drin die nicht so prickelnd rüberkommen. Ihr wisst was ich mein. 

Hip-Hop ist eine Musikrichtung und keine Überzeugung. Klar sind manche Klischeehiphopper extrem dumm unterwegs, und nehmen alle Texte ernst und wollen sie in die Tat umsetzen, aber es gibt ja auch Dendemann, Blumentopf und Co. und, und, und. Hip-Hop macht inzwischen über 10% des Musikmarktes aus...Die können ja nicht alle total bescheuert sein.


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Das net alle total bescheuert und dumm sein koennen denk ich mir auch immer wieder, nur wenn ich dann wc3 oder combat arms zogge, kommt es mir doch so vor als ob 99% der Leute allein im i-net schon total verdummt und unfaehig sind. 
So viel dazu 


> Die können ja nicht alle total bescheuert sein.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Das ist halt das wundersame Internet. Der Ort an dem keiner seinen Kopf einschaltet .


----------



## 00d4vid (8. Juli 2009)

Selber schuld wenn du son Schund spielst


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

Das kommt noch hinzu .


----------



## Matze (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab den Eindruck, dass viele Leute beim online zocken plötzlich jemand ganz anders sind


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

Mir ist gerade was sau krasses passiert...

Hab ein Update für den Adobe Acrobat Reader installiert und wollte danach
ganz normal eine Pdf öffnen.

Erstmal fiel mir auf, dass das Pdf Symbol weg war und als ich
dann öffnen wollte, ging es nicht mehr.
Wollte dann den Adobe über die Liste auswählen- ging nicht, er war nicht drin...
Kein Problem dacht ich und bin über durchsuchen ins Installationsverzeichnis- aber auch hier keine Spur von Adobe....

Einfach alles weg! Ich kapiers garnicht. 
Deinstalliert hab ichs sicher nicht, da ich keine Rechte habe und umbenannt ist es sicher auch nicht, da ich mich durch das komplette Programmverzeichnis gesucht habe...

Habt ihr ne Idee was das gewesen sein könnte?


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Selber schuld wenn du son Schund spielst



Schund? CSS is schund. ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (8. Juli 2009)

Ohne CSS würden meine Websites aber ziemlich "unbequem" aussehen. Also ich finds gut!


----------



## Bexx (8. Juli 2009)

So ihr Lieben und Gemeinen 

Ich mach mal Feierabend für heut und wünsche euch einen angenehmen Mittwoch


----------



## MiMi (8. Juli 2009)

Joa dir auch nen schoenen Feierabend. Haelfte der Woche ist wieder geschafft 

@david
Es gibt aber noch andere tolle Spiele die diene Websites 'bequemer' machen koennten 

EDIT:
SO bis morgen Leute, schoenen Feierabend an den Rest.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt aber noch andere tolle Spiele die diene Websites 'bequemer' machen koennten



JS? Oder meinst du vllt Flash?


----------



## sight011 (8. Juli 2009)

zu einem älteren Thema @ Mimi dann musst du mich jetzt ab jetzt wohl ignorieren - ich seh zwar nicht aus wie einer und hasse selber diese ganzen stumpfen Leute, die jetzt mit dem New-School-Style rumlaufen, wo ungefähr 1 Millionen Logos auf einem Cap + Jacke + Hose sind. Aber da demnächst von mir auf einer Cd ein Beat rauskommt, der wohl über Amstaff veröffentlicht wird - muss man mich wohl schon irgendwie dazu zählen ;-];-)


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ungefähr 1 Millionen Logos auf einem Cap + Jacke + Hose



Das ist wirklich hässlich.


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Moin.

Yap, sowas sieht überzogen aus.


----------



## MiMi (9. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen. 
Naja ich muss ja nur mit dir schreiben, das klappt schon ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (9. Juli 2009)

Hä wie nur mit ihm?
Ignorierst du uns heute oder wie?
Mich wahrscheinlich sogar an meinem letzten tutorials.de-Tag in der Arbeit weil ich ab Montag etwas restriktivere Internetnutzungsregeln in der neuen Arbeit habe


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Ich ignorier dich nicht. Ich feier dich.


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Hä wie nur mit ihm?
> Ignorierst du uns heute oder wie?
> Mich wahrscheinlich sogar an meinem letzten tutorials.de-Tag in der Arbeit weil ich ab Montag etwas restriktivere Internetnutzungsregeln in der neuen Arbeit habe



Mimi bezog sich darauf, dass sight meinte, dass Mimi ihn ab jetzt nicht mehr mögen wird.


Achja und Guten Morgen !
Ich hab ja mal sowas von keine Lust morgen Prüfung zu haben.


----------



## MiMi (9. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Hä wie nur mit ihm?
> Ignorierst du uns heute oder wie?
> Mich wahrscheinlich sogar an meinem letzten tutorials.de-Tag in der Arbeit weil ich ab Montag etwas restriktivere Internetnutzungsregeln in der neuen Arbeit habe



WAs denn fuer neue Regeln? Und wieso?



hammet hat gesagt.:


> Mimi bezog sich darauf, dass sight meinte, dass Mimi ihn ab jetzt nicht mehr mögen wird.
> .



Richtig


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> WAs denn fuer neue Regeln? Und wieso?



Na weil er morgen prüfung hat und wenn alles glatt geht am Montag in einem neuen Betrieb anfängt. Und dort ist die Internetnutzung dann mehr geregelt als in seiner jetzigen Stelle.


----------



## 00d4vid (9. Juli 2009)

Richtig bzw. überhaupt geregelt
Hab grad 97 Berichtshefte unterschrieben und jetzt nen Mords-Tennisarm xD


----------



## sight011 (9. Juli 2009)

Morgen Allerseits ... 



> Das ist wirklich hässlich.



Jup, da sist es! 



> Naja ich muss ja nur mit dir schreiben, das klappt schon



Da hast du ja Glück gehabt 

... das Wochenende steht vor der Tür!  ... *Yipiiiieeee*


----------



## sight011 (9. Juli 2009)

Doppelpost: sieht bei euch die Formatierung der Sdchrift + Smileys heute anders aus - oder hat hier jemand an meiner Auflösung gedreht?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Bei mir nicht. Hast du vllt den Browser gewechselt?


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

Moin allerseits...

Bin grad erst auf der Arbeit angekommen  

Heut ist Tag X, der Tag des Abschei*ens....
Firmenlauf um 18.00Uhr und bei uns pisst es aus Strömen...

Zudem hab ich nicht mal richtige Laufsachen und werd mit meinem weißen Trikot einen Nippelalarm auslösen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

*möp*

Wie lang isn der Lauf und wie lange hälst du durch ?


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

5km durch die Stadt auf ebener Strecke...

Ich denke effektiv joggend halte ich 2km aus und marschierend werd ich die restlichen wohl dann auch noch iwie hinkriegen... aber es wird schwer!

Aber ich kann ja net die einzige Abschei*erin sein, oder ? :suspekt:
Viele laufen ja auch nur zum Spaß mit


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Nehm dir halt ne Schachtel mit :suspekt:...

Wieviele machen da mit bzw. wie groß ist deine Firma?


----------



## 00d4vid (9. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> und werd mit meinem weißen Trikot einen Nippelalarm auslösen



Moin erstmal.
Wo muss man hinkommen?^^


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

Beim Lauf sind 14.717 angemeldete Läufer und aus unserer Firma laufen 16 Leute mit...

Ich hoff ich bin net die letzte....


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Moin erstmal.
> Wo muss man hinkommen?^^



Dillingen an der Saar...

Viel Spaß wenn du mich unter knapp 15000 Läufern dann suchen gehst


----------



## 00d4vid (9. Juli 2009)

Ich schau dir mit Google Earth von oben aufn Kopf oder was man sonst noch so sieht.
Abgesehen davon gibts schon ein paar Kriterien wonach man suchen muss:
-harte Nippel
-relativ weit hinten
-lautes Keuchen wegen Atemproblemen
-blonde Haare.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> Ich schau dir mit Google Earth von oben aufn Kopf oder was man sonst noch so sieht.
> Abgesehen davon gibts schon ein paar Kriterien wonach man suchen muss:
> -harte Nippel
> -relativ weit hinten
> ...



-weißes Trikot
-anbetteln von Passanten : "Zigarette!"


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

00d4vid hat gesagt.:


> -blonde Haare.




Woher weisst du das?


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> -weißes Trikot
> -anbetteln von Passanten : "Zigarette!"



nee, ganz so schlimm wirds net- ich halts auch ohne Kippe aus...
Aber die Zigarette danach lass ich mir dann net nehmen


----------



## MiMi (9. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Woher weisst du das?



Benutzerprofil ?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Wir haben dir doch schon längst hinterhergestalkt. Hallo, das hier ist das Internet. Wir haben unseren krassen Überrechner auf die Suche geschickt und alles über dich herausgefunden...


oder einfach dein Profilbild angeschaut...


----------



## 00d4vid (9. Juli 2009)

Richtig^^
Dein Bild ist nur einen Klick entfernt!
Die Zigarette danach - lol
Seit ich mir vorgenommen hab nicht zu rauchen hab ich auch nicht geraucht. Bei mir gabs jetzt keine Zigaretten mehr danach!


----------



## MiMi (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm jamm gerade gabs wieder Kuchen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch Kuchen. Mal schauen was ich mir so in der Mittagspause hol...

Mahlzeit (klasse Wort BTW).


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben dir doch schon längst hinterhergestalkt. Hallo, das hier ist das Internet. Wir haben unseren krassen Überrechner auf die Suche geschickt und alles über dich herausgefunden...
> 
> 
> oder einfach dein Profilbild angeschaut...



hehe, Überwachungsstaat tutorials.de ^^;-]

Das hab ich schon fast vergessen gehabt...
Ich guck so selten auf mein eigenes Profil löl
Ja, ja ihr Stalker...

/EDIT:

Was ist BTW?


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube er meint das Wort "Mahlzeit" ansich


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

Steh immer noch aufm Schlauch...

Mahlzeit ist klar, aber was ist BTW?


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Steh immer noch aufm Schlauch...
> 
> Mahlzeit ist klar, aber was ist BTW?



BTW = by the way = so nebenbei

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Abkürzungen_(Netzjargon)


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Mach dir nix drauß Bexx, das ganze Netzjargon musste ich auch erst von hammet und Ex lernen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Ja, er ist unser ganzer Stolz :suspekt:


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ja, er ist unser ganzer Stolz :suspekt:



Er macht doch nur Probleme. Und die ganze Zeit dieses HipHoppergejaule da ausm Radio! Wir haben versagt! Hoffentlich kommt nicht das Jugendamt und nimmt ihn uns weg!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Er ist doch das einzige was wir haben! Außerdem kann er jetzt Wörter wie WTF und FTW usw.

Wobei er beim "so weiter" noch etwas üben muss, aber das bekommt er noch hin...


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Oh, ich muss Papa hammet und Mami Exitus... oder Papa Exitus und Mama hammet... oder Mami hammet und Mami Exitus... wie auch immer . Muss ich euch jetzt auch um Erlaubnis fragen, wenn ich Besuch bekommen oder ausgehen will?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Als ob du das jemals gemacht hättest! (das letzte Wort wird zu einem unkontrolliertem Schluchzen)


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh, ich muss Papa hammet und Mami Exitus... oder Papa Exitus und Mama hammet... oder Mami hammet und Mami Exitus... wie auch immer . Muss ich euch jetzt auch um Erlaubnis fragen, wenn ich Besuch bekommen oder ausgehen will?



Wieso? Es ist doch schön wenn du aus dem Haus bist! Deine Hiphopperfreunde kommen bei uns nicht ins Haus! Und denk dran, wenn du deine Ausbildung vertig hast, weißt du ja schon wo du dir deine Koffer abholen kannst!


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Aber aber...
Wie soll ichs sagen...
ohh, das Leben ist so schwer..
Na gut *Mutzusammennehm* : fertig schreibt man mit f und nicht mir v


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aber aber...
> Wie soll ichs sagen...
> ohh, das Leben ist so schwer..
> Na gut *Mutzusammennehm* : fertig schreibt man mit f und nicht mir v



Da siehst du mal, wo mich dein Slang hingebracht hat!


----------



## 00d4vid (9. Juli 2009)

Du hast das noch nicht ferstanden! Venn Mama hammet das mit Fenster V schreibt dann ist das so


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ausgelaugt. Ich freu mich aufs Wochenende. Brauch ich. Schlafen. Entspannen.


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott! Ich habe Mama hammet dazu gebracht Rechtschreibfehler zu sprechen... sind das dann eigentlich Rechtsprechfehler?
Fragt sich nur mit welchem großen Slang, sag doch mal ein Beispiel ^^


@Ex
Was passiert?


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Fragt sich nur mit welchem großen Slang, sag doch mal ein Beispiel ^^


fränkisch :suspekt:



Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Was passiert?



Schon die ganze Woche Stress und jetzt auch noch Nachmittagsmüdigkeit. Ich geh mal eine rauchen vllt wirds dann besser...


----------



## 00d4vid (9. Juli 2009)

Nachmittagsmüdigkeit hab ich auch grad aber ich mach mir jetzt dann mal nen Kaffee und freu mich drauf, dass ich morgen um die Zeit hoffentlich kein Azubi mehr bin (falls doch wärs schon verdammt beschissen^^).


----------



## hammet (9. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Schon die ganze Woche Stress und jetzt auch noch Nachmittagsmüdigkeit. Ich geh mal eine rauchen vllt wirds dann besser...



Aber nicht, dass du heute Abend dann wieder nach Qualm stinkst.


----------



## sight011 (9. Juli 2009)

> weißen Trikot einen Nippelalarm auslösen



 Yiiiiihhaaaaaaa


@ Bexx hab ich blond gehört 

Wie geht es dem Rest so? - Geil meine Ellis fahren heute für 2 Wochen nach Ungarn - und wir haben gerade n neues Bad bekommenu nd ich schon fast n Date, na das kann ja was werden! ;=)


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Hehe, dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß sightmeister 
Ich hoffe doch für dich, die Badewanne ist groß genug...


----------



## sight011 (9. Juli 2009)

*rofl die Badewann is raus -ne richtig genila neue Dusche drin - aber die Frau is kleen - die bekomm ich schon unter  

*nicht-weiter-ins-Detail-gehen-will-da-Frauen-im-Raum*:suspekt:

sie will mit mir kochen! Darum geht es natürlich


----------



## Matze (9. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ich glaube aber nicht, dass du dein eigenes Süppchen kochst ;-]

Die Frage ist ja wohl eher, was oder wer wird zum kochen gebracht ;-)

Bestimmt kocht ihr aber scharf, oder 


So, welche Anspielung gefällt dir am besten? 1, 2 oder 3, letzte Chance ^^


----------



## 00d4vid (9. Juli 2009)

So hab jetzt mein Arbeitsplatz leergeräumt.
Nachher noch die Präsi vom Abschlussprojekt auf Folie drucken und das nochmal vortragen und dann is eh schon bald aus.


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> sie will mit mir kochen! Darum geht es natürlich



Warum sagst du nicht "DVD gucken" dann versteht es wenigstens jeder .


----------



## sight011 (9. Juli 2009)

Frag lieber was es zum nachtisch gibt  ... harr harr 

David viel Erfolg! Glück zu wünschen ist immer plöt 



> Warum sagst du nicht "DVD gucken" dann versteht es wenigstens jeder .



hehe zu offensichtlich


----------



## Bexx (9. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Warum sagst du nicht "DVD gucken" dann versteht es wenigstens jeder .



Ich hatte auch mal ein Date zum "DVD gucken"...
Damals war mir noch nicht ganz klar, wofür das ein Synonym ist und hab den
armen Kerl nachts um 1h vor die Tür gesetzt...

Ich dacht ich spinn als er mir da seine gespitzten Lippen und seinen nassen Waschlappen
ins Gesicht gestreckt hat...

Seitdem keine "DVDguckDates"  mehr löl


----------



## sight011 (9. Juli 2009)

> Ich dacht ich spinn als er mir da seine gespitzten Lippen und seinen nassen Waschlappen
> ins Gesicht gestreckt hat...




*rofl* Ich musste es erst 2 mal lesen um nicht das falsche zu verstehen


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Und was hast du falsches verstanden? 

Bexx, der arme Typ. Freut sich vorher wahrscheinlich nen Ast ab und du bist einfach so abweisend .


----------



## sight011 (9. Juli 2009)

Echt Bexx der Arme!  

Das wäre nicht jugendfrei  X (was ich da gelesen habe) :suspekt:


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Sind alle schonwieder im Feierabend? Achne, hammet und sight sind noch online...

sight...gibs mir .


----------



## Bexx (10. Juli 2009)

Hier mein Ergebnis beim FIrmenlauf 

Ich hab erstaunlich gut durchgehalten und hätte sogar noch schneller laufen können, wenn ich alleine gelaufen wäre... 


Platz  St-Nr  Name             Team Name        Firma                                      netto  brutto m/km
4159 8044  Sax, Rebecca Mobile People 2 M&M Werbeagentur GmbH 38:47 47:54 8:05


/EDIT:

Ich meine, es ist nicht das tollste Ergebnis, aber immerhin bin ich von 15000 Läufern rund unter den ersten 5000 
Mir tut alles weh, aber ich bin stolz wie ein Brunnenputzer


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen. Endlich Freitag und ich fuehl mich als haett ich kaum geschlafen


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. Endlich Freitag und ich hab kaum geschlafen.

Bexx! Im besten Drittel!  Du vertrittst uns Raucher gut


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sind alle schonwieder im Feierabend? Achne, hammet und sight sind noch online...
> 
> sight...gibs mir .



Ja war ich, gestern erst von 11 bis um 1 mit meinen begleiter code besprochen und geaendert, dann kam der Dozent bis um 2 bla bla bla, und dann nochma von 2 bis 4 oder so mit Begleiter den code geaendert.Und natuerlich t das jetzt net mehr so wie vorher und ich muss zudem noch alle Junit test aendern. ARG


----------



## Matze (10. Juli 2009)

Moin moin.
Ich bin platt. Hoffentlich geht der Tag schnell rum


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie haben alle schlecht geschalfen hm?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hoffentlich geht der Tag schnell rum



Word. Wird aber bei mir nicht der Fall sein...

@MiMi: Naja, ein Kumpel ruft mich gestern an und fragt ob ich mit pokern geh. Ich frag wie lange es gehen soll. Um 2 biste auf jeden Fall zuhaus. Klein Ex1tus denkt sich: Gut, 5 Stunden Schlaf, das geht schon. 
Ich war halt dann um 4 zuhause und hab um halb 5 geschlafen. Uncool. Wenigstens bin ich mit über 100% plus raus .


----------



## Matze (10. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie haben alle schlecht geschalfen hm?



Also geschlafen hab ich gut und fest. Nur halt nicht lange genug, bin erst sehr spät zum schlafen gekommen.


----------



## Bexx (10. Juli 2009)

Ich auch.... Bei mir hängts mit dem riesen Knutschfleck zusammen der da iwie leicht assozial an meinem Hals rum schimmert 

Ich hasse Knutschflecke und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich langsam zu alt dafür bin


----------



## Matze (10. Juli 2009)

Also erst meckern, dass der Firmenlauf so anstrengend ist und dann...
Bin übrigens aus gleichem Grund so spät zum schlafen gekommen, allerdings ohne Knutschflecken


----------



## Bexx (10. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also erst meckern, dass der Firmenlauf so anstrengend ist und dann...
> Bin übrigens aus gleichem Grund so spät zum schlafen gekommen, allerdings ohne Knutschflecken



Ich hab ja nicht gemeckert, ausserdem hatte ich mir das ja auch verdient...
Wehren wäre sowieso zwecklos gewesen und von daher hab ich lieber gleich nachgegeben 

Ich weiss net, das mit den Knutschflecken muss ich ihm noch beibringen ;-]
Es ist fast so, als würde rein durch die Nähe seines Mundes mein Hals direkt schon blau anlaufen ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Rollkragenpulli schon im Sommer? :suspekt:


----------



## Bexx (10. Juli 2009)

nee, lass mal... 

Ich schwöre da auf Camouflage


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Du holst dir also noch 20 Knutschflecke und ziehst dann blaugepunktete Sachen an? :suspekt:


----------



## Bexx (10. Juli 2009)

Das war der Plan 


nee, ich habs überschminkt, kann das ja net so lasse...


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Da schenkt er dir was und dir ist es peinlich und du musst es verstecken. Da kam von Herz!


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Hm, es ist 10 Uhr und schon wieder 2 Telefonate die kamen. Super. 
Mein Begleiter hat scih gedacht er kommt heut net, hat zu dem anderen hier gesagt das er zu Hause arbeitet, weil er da nicht vom Telefon gestoert wird, ich glaub er wollt wohl auch net von mir gestoert werden, wo er ja gestern erst meinen Code umgewurschtelt hat. 
Und der Chef is noch net da. Am liebsten wuerd ich das doofe Telefon nehmen und ausm Fenster schmeissen!


----------



## Bexx (10. Juli 2009)

wasn los bei dir MiMi?


----------



## sight011 (10. Juli 2009)

> sight...gibs mir .



*Ex den Hintern verhau* 


Das ist doch super Bexx! :suspekt:



> Bin übrigens aus gleichem Grund so spät zum schlafen gekommen, allerdings ohne Knutschflecken



Jaja  



> Du vertrittst uns Raucher gut


  Yeaaahhh



Hört auf von schlafen zu sprechen, ich knack gleich auf meinem Schreibtisch ein, ich versuch erstmal am Montag und Dienstag Urlaub zu bekommen, um das Defizit auszugleichen



> Du holst dir also noch 20 Knutschflecke und ziehst dann blaugepunktete Sachen an?



ROFL Ex göttlich


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> wasn los bei dir MiMi?



Nix, ausser das ich total KO bin wie irgendwie alle hier, und ich auch noch das Telefon abnehmen muss, weil sonst keiner dran geht. Waren jetzt mittlerweie schon 3. Und mein Code net mehr so funktioniert wie vorher, weil der Begletier dran rumgewurschtelt hat, klar isses jetzt bissel deutlicher als mein vorheriges while schleifen gewirr, aber es t noch net.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

3 Anrufe? Bei mir klingelt das Ding instant . Irgendwann wird man dadurch garnicht mehr aus seiner Konzentration heraus gerissen. 

Ich bin im Moment nicht müde...Könnte an dem halben Liter Cola und dem Red Bull liegen. Ein Hoch auf Red Bull.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Juli 2009)

Moin moin.
Uargh mich haben eben die Handwerker geweckt -.- Die haben ne neue Treppe die Treppe hochgetragen :suspekt: Und das nicht grade leise


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Man kann nie genug Treppen haben. Doppelt hält besser. Stell dir einfach mal vor die geht kaputt...haste eine in Reserve. Oder du hast keine Lust sie zu putzen. Zack, steht da ne Neue. Oder du willst irgendwo rauf wo es keine Treppe gibt. 

Oder stell dir vor du kommst mit nem Mädel ins Gespräch und sie fragt dich ob du ne Treppe hast. Wenn du keine hast biste halt gleich unten durch. Aber so biste sehr gut dabei.

Die ist einfach universell einsetzbar.


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

sight mit welchem 3D programm arbeist du eig? Maya oder C4D?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Juli 2009)

"Hey Baby, willst du vielleicht noch reinkommen und meine Treppen ansehen?" 
"Nimm mich hier und jetzt!"

Okay, Treppen haben echt vorteile xD Vorher wa da nur so eine Ausklappleiter zum Dachboden.

Sight ist C4D'ler


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> 3 Anrufe? Bei mir klingelt das Ding instant . Irgendwann wird man dadurch garnicht mehr aus seiner Konzentration heraus gerissen.


Hm, musst du auch rangehen? Dann wird man schon aus der Konzentration gerissen, sonst stoert mich das auch net dann mach ich naemlich einfach MP3 player an und hoer das nur noch leise.



Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Sight ist C4D'ler


Hmpf, ich brauch wen der sich mit Maya auskennt ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Klar muss ich ran. Und im Raum stehen auch noch 2 weitere Telefone, wenn da die Leute nicht da sind, muss ich da auch ran.

Also wenn du schon bei einem Telefonanruf pro Stunde nicht mehr willst, solltest du einfach mal eine Woche Zentrale spielen. Dann machen dir die paar Dinger nix mehr aus. Ich kann da inzwischen locker währendessen weiterarbeiten.


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Naja
1. Ich hasse telefonieren
2. Telefonklingeln hat mich schon immer genervt
3. Es ist auf Hollaendisch, da hab ich ab un zu zu tun um es zu verstehen, dann muss ich auch noch deren Namen und Telefonnummer aufschreiben und denen verstaendlich machen das ich momentan keinen erreichen kann
4. siehe 1. und 2.


----------



## Matze (10. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt ja so recht. Meine Treppe hat mein Leben bereichert. Ohne sie hätte ich niemals in so ungeahnte Höhen gehen können, geschweigeden in diesen zu wandeln. Wie viele einsame Stunden sahs ich auf dieser Treppe und telefonierte noch mit einem Kabeltelefon... Wie habe ich meine Treppe hübsch gemacht, mit so einem schicken Geländer . Das sanfte knarzen des Holzes beim nächtlichen wandeln auf diesem geheiligten Untergrund der mich empor führt, näher an die Sterne, näher an die Sonne. Oh ja, ich und meine Treppe, mehr als nur ein Sommernachtstraum. Eine Straße zum Himmel, der Weg ins Glück...


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Jetzt wirds unheimlich.


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt wirds unheimlich.



Nich erst jetzt


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Ach komm! Meines war noch spaßig, realistisch und nachvollziehbar und dem Matze sein Zeug ist wieder mal totaler Psychopathenstyle. :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (10. Juli 2009)

Ach, was ist denn so seltsam? (Ex, du hast meine Abhandlung über die Suche der Seite links verpasst)
Man kann alles episch aufziehen, sogar eine Treppe


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ach, was ist denn so seltsam? (Ex, du hast meine Abhandlung über die Suche der Seite links verpasst)
> Man kann alles episch aufziehen, sogar eine Treppe



Quark, ist doch nicht seltsam. Aber ich mach das gern. Mit Leuten Müll labern und dann irgendwann sagen: "Also das ist jetzt Quatsch."

(aufm Force hab ich 1 Stunde mit jemandem über den Axt-Spieler von Amon Amarth und über Äxte im allg. unterhalten ).


----------



## sight011 (10. Juli 2009)

> Sight ist C4D'ler



Petze , aber ich werde mich jetzt mit Maya einarbeiten  ich glaube da geht fast noch mehr! :suspekt:



> Ihr habt ja so recht. Meine Treppe hat mein Leben bereichert. Ohne sie hätte ich niemals in so ungeahnte Höhen gehen können, geschweigeden in diesen zu wandeln. Wie viele einsame Stunden sahs ich auf dieser Treppe und telefonierte noch mit einem Kabeltelefon... Wie habe ich meine Treppe hübsch gemacht, mit so einem schicken Geländer . Das sanfte knarzen des Holzes beim nächtlichen wandeln auf diesem geheiligten Untergrund der mich empor führt, näher an die Sterne, näher an die Sonne. Oh ja, ich und meine Treppe, mehr als nur ein Sommernachtstraum. Eine Straße zum Himmel, der Weg ins Glück...



Yeaah!


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (10. Juli 2009)

Pff 
Willst du etwa C4D untreu werden?


----------



## sight011 (10. Juli 2009)

neeeeee, niemals!! 

Nur ich glaube das Maya andere Stärken hat und um allaround-einsetzbar zu sein - will ich das Programm testen und schauen wie ich damit klar komme!


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Japp, hab am Anfang mit Blender gearbeitet, is zwar gratis aber dennoch nen ganz schoener Unterscheid zu Maya. Alleins chon wenn ich an die Paint effects denke die es in Maya gibt und die ich so gern nutze


----------



## sight011 (10. Juli 2009)

Paint Effects?


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Joa, fertige Meshes wenn man das so bezeichnet.
Bisher hab ich viel von den Baeumen und dem fertigen Wasser (fuer meinen Doppelkeks) verwendet. Achja sowas wie fertige Wolken gabs da auch, und halt noch viel mehr wovon ich noch keine ahnung hab wie ich das nutzen kann ^^


----------



## sight011 (10. Juli 2009)

Ahso ok - hmmm ich bin ja imemr für sleber machen muss ich sagen. 

 Aber lustig das es da sowas gibt - Bin mal gespannt wie das im Vergleich zu C4d ist ...


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Vor nen paar Jahren hatet ich auch ma was mit C4D angefangen, aber kann mich kaum noch dran erinnern und hatte da auch net so viel lust alle tutorials durchzuarbeiten. MOmentan macht mri das richtig spass, sieht man ja an meinem Wohnzimmer  auch wenns euch net so gefaellt


----------



## Matze (10. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> MOmentan macht mri das richtig spass, sieht man ja an meinem Wohnzimmer  auch wenns euch net so gefaellt


Also da hast du uns nicht richtig zugehört. Wir haben nichts gegen das Wohnzimmer, das ist klasse... nur die Coutch würde ich rausschmeißen


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Das Sofa ist die Hauptattraktion. ^^


----------



## Maik (10. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Das Sofa ist die Hauptattraktion. ^^


Jo, eher bei der nächsten Haushaltsauflösung


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Da meldet er sich wieder zu Wort, unfassbar. Hast nur drauf gewartet das du wieder drueber herziehen kannst ^^
Aber bei meinem naechsten WIP upload, werdet ihr noch mehr haben zum drueber herziehen


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Leg dir noch ein glamoröses, verrücktes Image zu. Hab was mit ein paar C-Promis und lass das Ding einmal bauen und du bekommst das für 50 000 los .


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Nix da meins!  Alle werden mich beneiden und drauf sitzen wollen 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d/343172-battle-interior-sight011.html
Wie siehtsn eig aus? Nen WIP waere net schlecht


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

In der Traumwelt der MiMi is so einiges möglich...Vor allem hast du halt keine Chance diesen Flames zu entgehen. Selbst wenn du die Couch jetzt rausmachen würdest, würde jeder ständig darauf anspielen . Und wer hats möglich gemacht? Die Mods.

Hiermit spreche ich eine offizielle Huldigung aus.


----------



## sight011 (10. Juli 2009)

> sieht man ja an meinem Wohnzimmer auch wenns euch net so gefaellt



*rofl, ich muss zugeben ich hab in letzter Zeit heir nicht so aufmerksam die Beiträge gelsen wenn ich zu viel zu tun hatte  Und habe mich gefragt über was für ein Sofa ihr heir die ganze Zeit quatscht 



> Jo, eher bei der nächsten Haushaltsauflösung


 xD

Schick mal nen Link Mimi


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Faules Stück. Machst doch auch beim contest mit...
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/3d/343303-battle-interior-mimi.html


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Klick auf deinen, und dann einfach auf 3D klicken, da sind von jedem der teilnimmt die Threads, da findest auch meinen.


----------



## sight011 (10. Juli 2009)

rofl mich hat die Struktur verwirrt! xD

Der letzte ist so lange her :suspekt:


*ROFL Die Couch sticht einem wirklich sofort ins Auge  *pieks*


----------



## Bexx (10. Juli 2009)

Gleich gehts endlich los auf Rock am Bach 

Kanns kaum erwarten, eine halbe STunde noch, dann bin ich mittendrin *sabber* 
ich werd gleich Feierabend machen und wünsche euch allen schonmal ein super schönes WE und treibt es net so doll, gell


----------



## MiMi (10. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Gleich gehts endlich los auf Rock am Bach
> 
> Kanns kaum erwarten, eine halbe STunde noch, dann bin ich mittendrin *sabber*
> ich werd gleich Feierabend machen und wünsche euch allen schonmal ein super schönes WE und treibt es net so doll, gell


Dir auch ein schoenes WE, treib du es eher net zu doll 




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> rofl mich hat die Struktur verwirrt! xD
> 
> Der letzte ist so lange her :suspekt:


Was?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> treibt es net so doll, gell



dito 

Hört sich 

*Vollkorn Meister-Keks*
_Mit Vollkorn-Hafer, -Roggen, -Hirse, -Weizen und Leinsamen._
Besonders wertvoll durch:

die Randschichten des vollen Korns
Leinsamen

gut an? 

Nein.

Schmeckt aber gut.

Om Nom Nom.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Juli 2009)

Auf gehts, ab gehts! Wochenende! Was ist los hier? Keiner mehr da?


----------



## MiMi (13. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits.


----------



## MiMi (13. Juli 2009)

Wasn los? Is heut Feiertag in Deutschland?


----------



## sight011 (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab Urlaub 

... bin nur mal kurz am "Mails" gucken ...


----------



## MiMi (13. Juli 2009)

Wie lange? Dann hast du ja jetzt Zeit fuers Battle


----------



## sight011 (13. Juli 2009)

2 Tage  - aber vielleicht verlänger ich noch! 

Zeit für 'n Battle wäre schön - eher Zeit zum klar kommen


----------



## MiMi (13. Juli 2009)

Na du hast dich doch fuers Battle mit eingetragen


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Wasn los? Is heut Feiertag in Deutschland?


Nö. Blue Monday


----------



## sight011 (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, habe ich auch  ...

aber ich werde erst die nächsten Tage was zaubern 


Wie war so das Wochenende?


----------



## MiMi (13. Juli 2009)

Entspannend, haben Ice Age 3 geschaut  in 3D, leider war unser Kino total veraltet und die hatten net ma die neue 3D Technik haett ich das auch normal schauen koennen. 
Und euer?


----------



## sight011 (13. Juli 2009)

den will ich auch noch sehen, entspannend wäre toll gewesen


----------



## MiMi (13. Juli 2009)

Hat sich auf jeden Fall im Kino gelohnt, auch wenn die Brillen sch** waren, bei Bewegung und wenn man etwas dran kam hat sich das Bild so verzerrt. 
Die hatten halt noch die alte Technik dort mit 2 Filmen uebereinander oder so, und wie ich gelesen hab, soll das bei der neuen Technik ja net mehr so sein.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Juli 2009)

Ich werd mir den mit der neuen Technik ansehen, nächstes Wochenende oder so.
Und am Donnertag in die Erstvorstellung von Harry Potter in Bonn


----------



## MiMi (13. Juli 2009)

Ja ich wollt eig auch die neue Technik, kann ja keiner ahnen das unser Kino so alte technik nutzt grrr.

Harry Potter net dein ernst!


----------



## Bexx (13. Juli 2009)

Hi 

Hab Rock am Bach gerade so halb überlebt....

Hab mehrmals in der Mosh-Pitt eine auf die Fratze gekriegt-aber ordentlich- und ansonsten hab ich als Erinnerung an die Pitt eine Bänderüberdehnung mitgenommen... Aber es war so geil...


Es gibt sogar Bilder von mir im  Inet beim Stage Diven xD
/*
Edit:
http://www.wochenspiegel-saarland.de/index.php?id=222&seite=436&no_cache=1

Von mir sind die einzigen Bilder beim Stage-Diven... Mal sehen ob ihr mich findet ;-)
*/
Ich habs echt krachen lassen, es war so geil!
Bei Motörhead ist die Menge ausgerastet und Walls of Jericho und Sonic Syndicate haben echt das Blut kochen lassen 

Die Alte von Walls of Jericho ist ja nur geil...


----------



## MiMi (13. Juli 2009)

Na dann schoen das du es wieder hergeschafft hast ^^


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Juli 2009)

Wieso sollt ich den nicht gucken?


----------



## Bexx (13. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Na dann schoen das du es wieder hergeschafft hast ^^



Danke, danke  Bin auch froh, dass ich wieder da bin 




Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Wieso sollt ich den nicht gucken?



Was meinste denn?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (13. Juli 2009)

Ich meinte MiMi


----------



## sight011 (13. Juli 2009)

> ansonsten hab ich als Erinnerung an die Pitt eine Bänderüberdehnung mitgenommen... Aber es war so geil...



So gehört sich das 

Gab es auch eine Wall-of-Death?  

Oh gewürz-wsl^^ no nooooo


----------



## Bexx (14. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> So gehört sich das
> 
> Gab es auch eine Wall-of-Death?




hä?
Wall of Death?
Also ich war auf jeden Fall des Todes krass unterwegs 
Ich kann nimme, mir gehts heut so schlecht, ich weiß garnet wie ich gerade auf meinem Stuhl sitzen soll...

Weiß net was ich machen soll, ich trau mich net zu sagen, dass es mir schlecht geht, weil ich schon 6 Tage Krankenschein hatte in diesem Jahr 

Mir gehts sooo übel, ich kann euch garnicht sagen wie!


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen



Gewürzwiesel hat gesagt.:


> Wieso sollt ich den nicht gucken?



Na weil Harry Potter is dumm 




Bexx hat gesagt.:


> hä?
> Wall of Death?



Na da wo die bescheuerten erst so nen ganzes Stueck platz zueinander lassen also 2 Seiten und dann auf einander zurennen wie bloed um sich anzuspringen


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2009)

PeaZz in !


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Achne, guck ma von den Toten auferstanden ^^


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Oder auch net ^^


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2009)

Wer kommt auf die Idee, dass ich Tod war? Die Besten sterben schließlich nie ;-)


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Es war/ ist so still hier, also dachte ich, dass alle von uns gegangen sind


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2009)

Mal die Wand nicht an den Teufel...
ähhh
Täufel den Maler nicht an die Wand...
ähhh
Wandle die Wand nicht in einen Täufel...
ähhh
Ich denke du weißt was ich meine, oder


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Oh nein *flenn*  ich dachte irgendwie die ganze Zeit es waere Mittwoch, dabei ist er Dienstag


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2009)

Tja, wie ich bereits erwähnte: Dienstag - ein sinnloser Tag mitten in der Woche ^^


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Dann erzaehl ma was los war/ is, warum war gestern keiner da, was is heute los? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2009)

Ich war gestern zu Hause um da noch bischen an meiner Präsentation rum zu machen. Sowas geht bei mir von zuhause aus irgendwie immer besser:suspekt:

Und der Rest... Woher soll ich das wissen? David hats uns ja erklährt, aber vom Rest weiß ich nix


----------



## Bexx (14. Juli 2009)

Ich war heut morgen beim Chirurgen, wegen meinem Fuß...

Es ist wohl doch ein Band verletzt und hab ein riesen Hämatom im Gelenk selbst...
Mein Bein is mittlerweile richtig angeschwollen bis hoch zum Knie, das sieht echt krass aus 

Hab eine Schiene verpasst bekommen, die ich jetzt für 6 Wochen
tragen muss/soll 

Sau gudd, das fällt jetzt genau in meine 3 Wochen Urlaub nächste Woche rein... So eine Schei*e aber auch Bin super angepisst und weh tuts auch wie en Schwein


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Hm, hoert sich echt schmerzhaft an. 

Mein begleiter hier ausm Betrieb hat sich eben wieder nach Hause verkruemelt und is morgen auch net da, find ich schon wieder ganz klasse *arg*


----------



## Matze (14. Juli 2009)

Der hat aber einen lässigen Job, wenn der sich immer verdrücken kann ^^


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Er meinte was von er hat was zuhause vergessen und braucht das zum arbeiten, also wuerd er das jetzt zuhause machen. Und morgen halt nen Gespraech irgendwo. 
Fuer mich halt bloed so 2,5 Wochen vor Schluss.


----------



## Bexx (14. Juli 2009)

Musst du jetzt seine Arbeit mitmachen oder wie?


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

Nein, aber wenn ich net weiterweiss kann ich ihn dann ja schlecht fragen wenn er net da is.


----------



## sight011 (14. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tstm2KwS-c&feature=related

anschauen und lernen Bexx 

Hey Matze lebt ja doch noch!  Wie war das Wochenende=?


----------



## MiMi (14. Juli 2009)

So schoenen Feierabend allerseits


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag.

Nach der Schule nochmal in die Arbeit gehen rockt.... :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (14. Juli 2009)

@ EX musste ich bis jetzt zum Glück nicht! 

@ da Mimi schönen Feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Juli 2009)

Naja zum Glück isses nicht viel. Kann ich ca. 5 Minuten wieder heim...


----------



## Bexx (15. Juli 2009)

@sight 

Als echte Rockerin schockt mich nichts 
Ne SPaß, schon heftig... Wär ich bissl kräftiger würde ich es aber auch glaube ich mal versuchen, aber so eher nicht, weil die mich wahrscheinlich direkt platt machen würden xD

Aber ich muss sagen, hier in Merzig haben die sich alle an den ungeschriebenen Pogo-Friends "Ehrenkodex" gehalten, dass wer hinfällt direkt aufgehoben wird...
Das war schon nett


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits!


----------



## Bexx (15. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen 

Endlich Mittwoch, nur noch zwei Tage bis zu meinem 3-wöchigen Urlaub


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

3 WOCHEN? Ich will auch und dabei siehts bei mir so aus als muesst ich an die 2 Wochen die jetzt noch kommen eigentlich, nochma was dranhaengen


----------



## Bexx (15. Juli 2009)

Klar 3 Wochen, 2 sind zu kurz um mich wieder zu erholen... Bei mir is im Moment einfach die Luft raus ...


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

Japp, wenn man sich die dann nehmen kann, is es natuerlich super


----------



## sight011 (15. Juli 2009)

> @sight
> 
> Als echte Rockerin schockt mich nichts
> Ne SPaß, schon heftig... Wär ich bissl kräftiger würde ich es aber auch glaube ich mal versuchen, aber so eher nicht, weil die mich wahrscheinlich direkt platt machen würden xD
> ...



Circle - Pit sieht auch so heftig aus! Ich hab mal ein Konzert gemischt, das Konzert hieß "Metall-Splash". Das war mit nem größeren Zelt: als Bühne und die Fläche (Tanzfläche kann man ja schlecht sagen ) davor war open-air. Irgendwann hat es übelst angefangen zu schiffen - was natürlich die harten Rocker  nicht gestört hat, jedoch musste ein Bekannter von mir, sich ne Leiter schnappen, die direkt vor die Bühne stellen und dann auf 7 meter Höhe mit irgendsonem Teil dafür Sorgen, dass das Wasser vom Zelt ablief, bevor es - die Lichtanlage erreichte. Jedenfalls hing er da oben  und aufeinmal hat der Typ von der band zum Cyrcle-P. aufgerufen und unten an der Leiter liefen die Leute auf einmal wer weiß schon zu wievielen im Kreis um sich umzumoschen   Der hat sich umgeguckt sach ich euch


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

Hm ich finds ziemlich bescheuert, wieso springt man sich an, um dann blaue Flecken und wer weiss noch was davon zu tragen?


----------



## sight011 (15. Juli 2009)

Nur wer Narben hat, hat was erlebt


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

Naja, mag ja sein, aber man muss die sich ja net mit Absicht zufuegen ^^
Also erklaert mir ma wo der Sinn ist, ich habs auch aufm Hosen Konzert miterlebt, das die rumjumpen ok, aber sich gegenseitig anspringen? Wozu?


----------



## sight011 (15. Juli 2009)

Das Tier in einem rauslassen  - Aber frag doch Bexy die hat es ja gerade erst hinter sich


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte ja schon euch Beide gefragt 
darum das 
"Also erklaerT mir ma"
sonst heisse es ja 
"Also erklaer_ mir ma"


----------



## sight011 (15. Juli 2009)

Wo ist denn der Rest hier?


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

Alle verschollen, wiedermal.


----------



## sight011 (15. Juli 2009)

Zum kotzen sowas


----------



## Bexx (15. Juli 2009)

Es macht einfach auch irgendwie Spaß und obwohl es so brutal is, sind die schon alle relativ sozial im Umgang. 
Man kann sich einfach mal richtig auspowern und seine Grenzen spüren...
Deshalb liebe ich moshen


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

Damals aufm Hosen Konzert hab ich es gehasst. Ich wollt eigentlich weiter nach vorne, aber hatte dann angst das ich zerquetscht oder zertrampelt werde ^^


----------



## sight011 (15. Juli 2009)

Normalerweise sollte nix passieren wie Bexe schon sagte 



> Aber ich muss sagen, hier in Merzig haben die sich alle an den ungeschriebenen Pogo-Friends "Ehrenkodex" gehalten, dass wer hinfällt direkt aufgehoben wird...



:suspekt: Aber wer weiß das schon - also bei der Wall of Death sind bestimmt schon ein paar umgekommen  - kann ja aber auch passieren wenn du über die Straße gehst 

-da gibt es echt krasse Videos im Netz  schuat mal auf Youtube nach Wall of Death


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

Ne ne lass ma. Mir reicht die Erfahrung die ich gemacht hab und das Video was ich ma davon gesehen hatte. 


> kann ja aber auch passieren wenn du über die Straße gehst


Aber da spring ich net extra vor nen Bus 
Die Leute dort machen das ja mit voller Absicht.


----------



## MiMi (15. Juli 2009)

So Bexx, du als Frau darfst jetzt auch ma was dazu sagen 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/werkstatt/343747-wohnzimmer.html

EDIT: Schoenen Feierabend


----------



## MiMi (16. Juli 2009)

Na Guten morgen.
Irgendwas stimmt hier doch net, ich bin die letzte die was schreibt und die erste.
Naja fuehr ich halt wieder selbstgespraeche


----------



## sight011 (16. Juli 2009)

Verstärkung naht!


----------



## MiMi (16. Juli 2009)

Juhu ^^
Ich waehre auch gern so in die Arbeit vertieft, das ich net staendig vo rlauter langeweile hier reinschauen wuerde.


----------



## sight011 (16. Juli 2009)

Tja wir können gerne tauschen!  Und sonst so? 

Voll geil der Eine der hier nie was macht hat heute nen Einlauf bekommen - die Gerechtigkeit hat gesiegt.


----------



## MiMi (16. Juli 2009)

Joa, mein Begleiter is heut wieder net da, also komm ich wieder net wirklich weiter ... 

Schadenfreude ist die schoenste Freude hm?


----------



## sight011 (16. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich nicht  - aber er hat es ja sowas von verdient  

DEr chillt die ganze Zeit im netz und zockt Flash-Games während der Arbeit --> Während alle anderen sich abschuften und kommt imemr mit so billigen Ausreden - und weil er immer auf dumm amcht - kommt er voll oft noch damit durch


----------



## MiMi (16. Juli 2009)

Hm du bist auch ganze Zeit hier im Forum 
Warum wirft ihn der chef net raus?


----------



## Bexx (16. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Voll geil der Eine der hier nie was macht hat heute nen Einlauf bekommen - die Gerechtigkeit hat gesiegt.



Einlauf  

Ich erinnere mich mit Schrecken ...
Ich weiß noch, dass es Tage gedauert hat, bis sich alles wieder normaliesiert hatte danach :-(

Aber wenn ers verdient hat, dann ist das auf jeden Fall eine super Bestrafung, weil es echt für den Ar.... äähhh.... naja eben schei*.... uuupps... meinte nicht toll ist ;-]


@MiMi

Ich finds cool, aber iwas fehlt mir... Der Raum wirkt ein bisschen kalt... 
War das so beabsichtigt?


----------



## MiMi (16. Juli 2009)

Kalt? WEil kein Licht und Texturen da sind?  Die kommen ncoh


----------



## sight011 (16. Juli 2009)

> Einlauf



*rofl neeee nä'  



> Ich erinnere mich mit Schrecken ...
> Ich weiß noch, dass es Tage gedauert hat, bis sich alles wieder normaliesiert hatte danach



Du Arme  ... stell ich mir übelst vor!!  - Was haste denn gemacht das es passiert ist? 




> Aber wenn ers verdient hat, dann ist das auf jeden Fall eine super Bestrafung, weil es echt für den Ar.... äähhh.... naja eben schei*.... uuupps... meinte nicht toll ist



Hehe - Danke!! Jaaaaa das hat er wirklich!!


----------



## Bexx (16. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Du Arme  ... stell ich mir übelst vor!!  - Was haste denn gemacht das es passiert ist?



Sagen wir einfach, dass es nicht mehr so geflutscht ist wie es sollte:-(
und da ich noch ein Kind war und mich geweigert hatte das ekelhafte Abführmittel zu trinken....



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Kalt? WEil kein Licht und Texturen da sind?  Die kommen ncoh



Jo, das fehlt noch bissl...
Aber ansonsten finde ich es ziemlich cool


----------



## MiMi (16. Juli 2009)

Jaaaa *rumhoppel* noch wer dem es gefaellt


----------



## sight011 (16. Juli 2009)

> Sagen wir einfach, dass es nicht mehr so geflutscht ist wie es sollte
> und da ich noch ein Kind war und mich geweigert hatte das ekelhafte Abführmittel zu trinken....



keine Details!  - Aber warum das jetzt bekommen hast haste imemrnoch nicht gesagt 



> Jaaaa *rumhoppel* noch wer dem es gefaellt



Mir gefällt es, aber ich werde dich wegputzen   *hihi


----------



## ArtificialPro (17. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen, falls schon jemand, oder immernoch wach ist 

Aber sieht recht leer aus


----------



## Bexx (17. Juli 2009)

guten morgen...

na seid ihr fit für den endspurt ins we ?


----------



## sight011 (17. Juli 2009)

Hey Arti-Waldi  Haste durchgemacht? 

Moin Prinzessin Mimi-Fee 

@ Arti again - is in letzter Zeit hier eher ruhiger - mit Glück füllt es sich noch.


----------



## MiMi (17. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen Leutz.


----------



## sight011 (17. Juli 2009)

Ups, wo war mein Schädel morgen Bexy!  ;-)


----------



## MiMi (17. Juli 2009)

Ich dacht jetzt schon, hae? Bis ich dann die letzten Antworten nachgelesen hab ^^


----------



## sight011 (17. Juli 2009)

Das denken überlässt du besser anderen ;-] :suspekt:

Oh man ich hab gestern bei meiner Schwester gepennt, bin noch voll müde haben noch bis 1 Uhr morgens gequaselllllt!

Und bei euch so ...


----------



## MiMi (17. Juli 2009)

Hm, ich freu mich aufs Wochenende, kann ich endlich an meinem Wohnzimmer ordentlich rumbasteln  
Mein Begleiter is jetzt zwar da, sitzt aber schon wieder in ner Besprechung, arg.

Wieso babbelt ihr denn so lange? So lang nicht gesehen?


----------



## ArtificialPro (17. Juli 2009)

Yo Sight, hab durchgemacht -.- heute "letzter" schultag, oder anders gesagt, ich war seit längerem mal wieder in der schule ^^

 Heute ist Open Air Konzi ^^ hab daddys auto ausgeliehen


----------



## MiMi (17. Juli 2009)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> Yo Sight, hab durchgemacht -.- heute "letzter" schultag, oder anders gesagt, ich war seit längerem mal wieder in der schule ^^
> 
> Heute ist Open Air Konzi ^^ hab daddys auto ausgeliehen



Warum warst du seit laengerem inner Schule?

Was fuern Konzert?


----------



## ArtificialPro (17. Juli 2009)

Ich war seit längerem nicht mehr richtig da, weil kaum noch Unterricht war, alle Prüfungen hatte ich schon hinter mir  

Das konzert ist in der Nähe von Kiel.. Reggae und so, zwar nicht so mein Ding, wird aber trotzdem gut 

Edit: Warum geht die Tutorials.de Uhr um eine Stunde falsch? Oder seh ich das nicht richtig?


----------



## MiMi (17. Juli 2009)

Hm also bei mir steht
bei deinem Beitrag
 17.07.09, 12:57    	
Und das duerfte ja stimmen ^^, bei mir isses naemlich 13:03


----------



## ArtificialPro (17. Juli 2009)

Bei mir war es falsch, weil die Einstellung nicht richtig waren in den Tutorials.de Einstellungen


----------



## MiMi (17. Juli 2009)

Wie siehts denn aus mit deinem WIP fuer das Battle?


----------



## MiMi (17. Juli 2009)

So ich wuensch euch ein schoenes Wochenende  
Werd auf jeden Fall zwischen durch im 3D battle thread reinschauen und auf WIPS von euch beiden warten


----------



## sight011 (17. Juli 2009)

> Yo Sight, hab durchgemacht -.- ...



Es war so klar  

Reagge is doch voll NicE!*

Ey du moment ... du fährst auf ne Party --> Mit dem Auto von deinenm Dad -- Du weißt das ich dir - wenn ich das nächste mal in Kiel bin in's Ma*l haue, wenn du heute Abend auch trinkst 

Du weißt schon warum ich das sage 

... und ich hoffe du weißt auch wie ich das meine das ist ein Apell an die Vernunft ;-]

 Waldi Waldi 



> Werd auf jeden Fall zwischen durch im 3D battle thread reinschauen und auf WIPS von euch beiden warten



Na dann sehen wir uns ja, vielleicht 

@ Arti again machste da auch noch was fertig? (Battle)


----------



## 00d4vid (19. Juli 2009)

Huhu bin auch mal wieder da
War ne interessante erste Arbeitswoche!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. Wieder da nach BS und einem kleinem Berlinausflug...


----------



## Matze (20. Juli 2009)

Moin.

Hammer We, Freitag übelste Feier und Samstag dann Hip Hop Open ^^


----------



## MiMi (20. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen Leute


----------



## sight011 (20. Juli 2009)

Moinsen!  Allerseits


----------



## MiMi (20. Juli 2009)

Sight von dir is ja immer noch kein WIP da, hab ganzes Wochenende drauf gewartet


----------



## sight011 (20. Juli 2009)

Am Wochenende hatte ich keine Zeit, wir haben bei mir gegrillt und am Freitag gepokert und Bi9lliard ineinem Irish-Pub gezockt! 

Ein WIP kommt also noch ...


@ all wo könnte ich diese Frage besser stellen als hier --> Was ist Implementierung? 

könnte man das einbinden von 3d Geschichten in Video-Footage auch als Implementierung bezeichnen?


----------



## Matze (20. Juli 2009)

Implementierung ist das tatsächliche erstellen eines Programmes in Form von eintippen des Codes.. also das Codieren.

Ob man das in einem Fall nehmen kann weiß ich nicht, ich würde eher sagen nö


----------



## MiMi (20. Juli 2009)

Hm,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implementierung ^^



> Implementation is the realization of an application, or execution of a plan, idea, model, design, specification, standard, algorithm, or policy.


Denke also schon




Matze hat gesagt.:


> Implementierung ist das tatsächliche erstellen eines Programmes in Form von eintippen des Codes.. also das Codieren.
> 
> Ob man das in einem Fall nehmen kann weiß ich nicht, ich würde eher sagen nö


Wenn du das aus wiki liest, sieht man das Implementierung net immer was mit Codieren zu tun haben muss


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Juli 2009)

Kommt aus dem lateinischem und heißt "anfüllen" oder "erfüllen"... 

Vielleicht nicht komplett falsch, aber ich würde es nicht verwenden.


----------



## sight011 (20. Juli 2009)

Ok, Danke Leutz!


----------



## MiMi (20. Juli 2009)

Und fuer was hast du dich nun entschieden?


----------



## Matze (20. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund dieses schwerwiegenden Problems wurde das gesamte Projekt sofort beendet. Sämtlich Firmen und Sponsoren haben gleich darauf ihre Tore geschlossen und/oder sind in Insolvenz gegangen. Alle beteiligten wurden entlassen oder exikutiert wobei die meisten vorher freiwillig ins Exil gegangen sind. Selbiges trifft auch auf deren Haustiere und Zimmerpflanzen (mit Ausnahme von Bonsai-Bäumen) zu.
Die Landmassen auf denen das Projekt durchgeführt, besprochen oder geplant wurde, sowie die Habitate aller beteiligten wurden verbrannt und anschließend in Säure aufgelöst. Der Bundestag hat sofort ein Gesetzt verabschiedet, welches all diejenigen vogelfrei erklärt, welche auch nur in irgend einer Weiße die ganze Aktion andeuten.

Stimmt doch, oder sight? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Juli 2009)

Was hammet in seiner Freizeit immer so macht....

http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=776784


----------



## sight011 (20. Juli 2009)

richtig  @ Matze

Ex wo haste das denn gefunden?


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Juli 2009)

Ich stalk doch hier allen hinterher, haste das noch nicht mitgekriegt?


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen, die Damen und Herren.


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2009)

Moin moin.


----------



## MiMi (21. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen Leutz


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Juli 2009)

So, um mal irgendwas zu sagen...Ich geh heute in Brüno...Mal schauen wies wird.


----------



## MiMi (21. Juli 2009)

Der soll ziemlich beknackt sein und total stumpf.


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2009)

Selber Schuld Ex. Also ich fand Borat schon schlecht. Ein Freund von mir meint auch, dass der Brüno noch viel schlechter ist...


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Juli 2009)

Ich mag Borat. Dafür finde ich Ali G nicht lustig. Das könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich das erst nach Borat geschaut hab, also zu einer Zeit in der ich schon mit Gangster-Parodien überflutet war.


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, ich finde auch Ali G nicht überragend.


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Juli 2009)

Was halt an dem Typen lustig ist (wie hieß der noch gleich...?), ist das er mit seinen Figuren wahre Motive von Menschen freilegt oder sie dazu bingt Müll zu labern. Und das er in vielen Situationen einen total unpassenden Ton anschlägt...

edit: achja, Sacha Baron Cohen heißt er.


----------



## MiMi (21. Juli 2009)

Sagt ma in nem GUI oder halt Programm gibts ja meist verschiedene Menus. 
Einma oben eins mit Datei, Bearbeiten, Ansicht etc
Dann gibts noch eins drunter mit Knoepfen wie Dokument oeffnen, Neues Dokument, 
Und dann links zb noch ne Leiste wie bei Paint mit den Tools Linie, Rechteck, Auswahl

Gibts Namen fuer die verschiedenen Menu's?


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2009)

Also in Swing ist die unter die JMenuBar.


----------



## MiMi (21. Juli 2009)

Naja ich such Namen wie ich das in meinem Dokument beschreiben kann  Hab nen Screenshot von dem Programm gemacht, alle Menu's rot eingekringelt und ne Zahl dran. Dann geschrieben das alle rot umkriegelten Menu's sind und dann will ich schreiben 
1. Menuname behinaltet (Datei, Bearbeiten)
2. Menuname behinhaltet (Neues Dokument, Dokument oeffnen)
...
usw


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2009)

Frag doch im Coders-Talk Forum nach.


----------



## MiMi (21. Juli 2009)

Oki ^^ ma probieren


----------



## sight011 (21. Juli 2009)

Tach 'Och!  *Don't Worry Be happy pfeif*


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2009)

PeaZz sightmeister. Was interessantes zu der Meldung die ich die letztens gezeigt habe, in der es darum ging, dass Pi das Mic an den Nagel hängt.
Check das.
Tja, da kann man als Fan nur aufatmen


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Juli 2009)

Mit den Downloads hat er verdammt recht.


----------



## sight011 (21. Juli 2009)

Yo,coole Sache er hat vollkommen recht


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2009)

Yo und das beste an dem Blogeintrag: Der IGod wird weiterhin Songs liefern


----------



## MiMi (21. Juli 2009)

Habs zwar beim letzten ma schon gelesen, aber wer zum Teufel ist dieser Pi?


----------



## Matze (21. Juli 2009)

Mein unangefochtener Lieblingskünstler


----------



## MiMi (21. Juli 2009)

Sagt mir jetzt immer noch nix ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Juli 2009)

Du den halt mal youoogeln.

Gefällt dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## MiMi (21. Juli 2009)

Sehr wahrscheinlich ^^ 
Bald is Feierabend juhu 






EDIT: SO SCHOENEN FEIERABEND  Bis morgen


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. 

Also ich fand Brüno eigtl. ziemlich lustig. Manchmal sehr hart an der Grenze zum fremdschämen, aber auch verdammt lustig.


----------



## MiMi (22. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen 

Hab eben mitbekommen, das nen Kunde jetzt schon zufrieden ist mit dem Programm wie er es beim letzten ma gesehen hat, dabei hat er die neuen Sachen die ich gemacht hab noch gar net gesehen  
*hihi* Freu

Gebt ma nen Kommentar zu meinem neuen Wohnzimmer


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

Ach vielleicht gefällt ihr es ja  Wo is eigentlich Bexx hin?


----------



## MiMi (22. Juli 2009)

Wem gefallen? Was?

Hatte Bexx net Urlaub?


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

> Hab eben mitbekommen, das nen Kunde jetzt schon zufrieden ist mit dem Programm wie er es beim letzten ma gesehen hat, dabei hat er die neuen Sachen die ich gemacht hab noch gar net gesehen
> *hihi* Freu



Hey das ist doch SUPER!  Gut gemacht Miimi  Nicht das es ihm danach nicht mehr gefällt  



> Hatte Bexx net Urlaub?



Ups Ok!?

Wegen deinem Wohnzimmer schau ich gleich mal!


----------



## MiMi (22. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hey das ist doch SUPER!  Gut gemacht Miimi  Nicht das es ihm danach nicht mehr gefällt



Hm ne, er hat eben geschaut und war zufrieden, es hiess als was jetzt kam (seit dem letzten ma) und was jetzt noch kommt, is alles extra.  Das heisst dann wohl das ich mich drauf einstellen kann das naechste Woche Freitag mein letzter Tag is


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

Hmmmm, dann is ja gut!  

"Alter Schwede" habt ihr auch so eine krasse Luftfeuchtigkeit? Hier könnte man schwimmen  :-(


----------



## MiMi (22. Juli 2009)

Hm noe ^^ Ka wie es draussen ist, aber hier isses wie immer, kalt!


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

Ist voll zum kot*** bei uns! Also vom Wetter - sonst ist es ganz angenehm hören heir die ganze Zeit DubStep!  - Geil mir ist gerade erst auf gefallen das heuite schon wieder Mittwoch ist!  - Das ist ja schon fast wieder Wochenende


----------



## MiMi (22. Juli 2009)

Jop, endlich wieder Wochenende  Und dann soll wieder sch*** Wetter werden


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab kein Bock mehr - zum Glück muss ich ja nur noch 1 Std.


----------



## MiMi (22. Juli 2009)

Jop, ich sag auch schonma schoenen Feierabend. 
Bin dann auch in 10 min weg 
Bis morgen!


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

Na toll ! 


...


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2009)

Keine Sorge sight, ich bin auch noch so 20 min da, da ich ja wegen dem Zahnarztbesuch heute Morgen länger bleibe


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!! 

Da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt! Sight-Master hat seit dieser Laune wieder ne bessere Woche 

Obwohl ich nicht mal weiß warum ?! ;-]


----------



## Matze (22. Juli 2009)

Ich frag trozdem: Warum?

Gabs was gutes zu essen?
Ne tolle Party am Wochenende?
Ist mal wieder dafür gesorgt worden, dass man die Bettwäsche wechseln muss?
Hast du grade zu viel Nasenspray inhaliert?
Du weißt was morgen für ein Tag ist?
Du kennst nun den Sinn des Lebens?
Der Lieblilngstedybär ist wieder aufgetaucht?
Du weißt nun endlich wie man sich die Schuhe bindet?
Du weißt nun endlich wo links ist?

Bin gespannt auf deine Antwort.


Wenn es die beiden letzten Punkte sind, sag mir wie/wo ^^

In diesem Sinne: PeaZz out!


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

See you tommooorrooww - die Antwort folgt dann auch  

(da habe ich was zum Nachdenken )


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Morgääähhn.

Also los sight, Antworten ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. Alles fit?


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Na ja, verdammt müde-.-


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Standard, oder? Wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht müde bin inner Arbeit ist es ganz komisch .


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Gestern ist es halt noch bischen länger als sonst geworden. Man ich hoffe der Tag geht heute schnell rum...


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Jop. Wird Zeit fürs Wochenende. Ich hoffe mein Vater tut heute Bier & Steaks in den Kühlschrank. Das wäre perfekt .


----------



## MiMi (23. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen. Bin auch total fertig. Als haett ich total schlecht geschlafen. grmbl

Mir wurd eben der Vorschlag gemacht, weiter nach dem Praktikum an dem Programm zu arbeiten. Jetzt sitz ich inner Zwickmuehle. Einerseits find ich das ganz witzig, andererseits wil ich auch endlich Urlaub/ Ferien was auch immer und faulenzen. Dann weiss ich natuerlich noch net was ich dann nach August mache, also waere es wieder Praktisch wenn ich hier weiter noch bissel bleibe.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

In was fürn Zeitraum bewegt sich den die Arbeit? Also wann und wieviel?


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2009)

Ja
Ja 
Nein
immer ich liebe ephinephrin 
Nein
Klar 
Nein 
Nein immer noch net :-(;-]
links sind doch die dinger im Internet   

:-( ICh hsag ja damit nicht das es mir *perfekt* geht, sondern nur das 10-20% der Sight-Power wieder aufgeladen ist 

Wie sieht der Plan aus fürs Wochenende, machen wir alle was zusammen? 



> Jop. Wird Zeit fürs Wochenende. Ich hoffe mein Vater tut heute Bier & Steaks in den Kühlschrank. Das wäre perfekt .



Das klingt nach meinem Geschmack! 


Tja Mimi - da musste dich entscheiden - wird das denn gut bezahlt? Klingt so nach freiwilligen Basis ...

! 




EDIT: Morgään


----------



## MiMi (23. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> In was fürn Zeitraum bewegt sich den die Arbeit? Also wann und wieviel?



Hm, das weiss ich ja eben noch net, ich soll mir erstma ueberlegen ob ich ueberhaupt interesse und Zeit haette. Ich soll mich in 2-3 Wochen entscheiden. 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Tja Mimi - da musste dich entscheiden - wird das denn gut bezahlt? Klingt so nach freiwilligen Basis ...



Hm auch keine Ahnung, aber da ich jetzt schon was bekomme, werd ich dann wohl auch was bekommen.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht der Plan aus fürs Wochenende, machen wir alle was zusammen?



Dann nimm dir morgen nen Tag Urlaub, steig in den ICE, fahr nach Bamberg und dann gehts verdammt rund.


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

@Ex
Kann sie gerne tun, ich hab das We allerdings schon verplant


----------



## MiMi (23. Juli 2009)

Bei mir is nix geplant ausser faulenzen  Und mein Wohnzimmer weiterbasteln


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Naja, faulenzen, den hellen Tag verplempern und nachts abgehn. So is der Plan.


----------



## at0x (23. Juli 2009)

Wird Zeit das Mittagspause kommt, Hunger :X


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Faulenzen nehme ich mir auch immer zum Teil vor. Da wird nur nie was draus 
Aber ich bin froh drum


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Naja, bis 12 pennen. Dann langsam vom Schlaf- in den Wachzustand wechseln, was essen, in die Sonne chillen... und abends dann abspacken bis zum Morgengrauen. Und dann...Naja, bis 12 pennen. Dann langsam usw.


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

So einfach ist das bei mir nicht Ex.

Ich schlafe nie lang, wenn ich am nächsten Tag frei hab. Aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen kann es sein, dass ich Nachts um 5 mit 50,00 Promill einschlafe und am nächsten Tag völlig normal, ausgeschlafen und Top Fit ab halb 9 nicht mehr schlafen kann. Das heißt ich habe einen langen Tag, der mit Action gefüllt werden will  ^^


----------



## MiMi (23. Juli 2009)

Hm, bis 12 schlafen wuerd ich auch gern. Ich werd seitdem ich hier arbeite immer gegen 8-9 wach un dkann net mehr schlafen. 




at0x hat gesagt.:


> Wird Zeit das Mittagspause kommt, Hunger :X



Huch wer bistn du?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Beneidenswert. Ich bin nur so sehr am chillen, weil ich noch vom Vortag fertig bin und erst auf abends auch wieder fit werde.

Ich hab auch mal was von einer Technik gelesen bei der man alle 4 Stunden 30 Minuten schläft. Angeblich soll das reichen.

@MiMi: Du muss halt einfach auch unter der Woche wenig schlafen so das du die ganze Zeit mit einem Defizit rumrennst. Dann schläfst du am WE wie ein Baby (inklusive sabbern oO)


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Ich schlafe aber tagsüber nicht oder irgendwann zwischen drinn. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Mach ich auch sehr ungern. Wenn ich mich nämlich nach der Arbeit/Schule hinleg und schlaf, wach ich 3 Stunden später, verschwitzt und trotzdem müde, auf.

Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das die Technik funktioniert, aber ich könnts ja mal ausprobieren .


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

(In Gedenken, was früher in diesem Thread ab ging)

Ich habe gar keine Zeit zu schlafen... SIE werden mich sonst kriegen... darum muss ich ständig in Bewegung bleiben...


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Ich bin keine 2 Tage im selben Ort, ich gugg nie zum Himmel sonst sehen mich die Satelliten, ich hab alle 4 Monate eine Gesichtsoperation...


----------



## MiMi (23. Juli 2009)

alle 4 Stunden 30 Minuten schläft
<-- Hoer sicht net wirklich so an als ob man sich da gut ausgeschlafen waere. Und ich glaube net das mein Chef begeistert waere wenn cih sagen wuerde, 4 Stunden sind um ich muss jetzt 30 min schlafen


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Naja, da musste halt schon im voraus richtig rangehen. Ihm das irgendwie schmackhaft machen.

So, wenden wir uns aber wichtigeren Themen zu: Gehören die Ninja Turtles zu IHNEN?


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

@Ex
Ich injiziere mir alle 2 Wochen fremdes Knochenmark um meinen genetischen Fingerabdruck zu ändern,
ich trage ständig andere Kontaktlinsen, die einen Netzhautscan unmöglich machen,
ich trage wechselnd sehr weite und sehr enge Unterhosen um meine Stimmlage nie gleich zu lassen...

Edit.: Nur Leonardo und Raphael!

@MiMi
Kann ihm doch nur recht sein, wenn du dadurch ausgeruhter bist und trozdem deine 8 (?) Stunden voll machst ...


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> ich trage wechselnd sehr weite und sehr enge Unterhosen um meine Stimmlage nie gleich zu lassen...



 Beste!



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Edit.: Nur Leonardo und Raphael!



Aber Donatello ist so unauffällig, oder ist das zu naheliegend?


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2009)

> Ich hab ja auch nie gesagt das die Technik funktioniert, aber ich könnts ja mal ausprobieren .



Das könnten wir ja auch erstmal an Hubnden testen 

Wochenende ja nix mit Entspannung - morgen bin ich auf 2 Geburtstage eingeladen und Samstag ist ne ziemlich coole Party! 


Hmmmm dabei würde ich am liebsten chillen!  Aber geht halt net


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Donatello ist nur bei den Freimaurern. Und wie wir wissen sind die Freimaurer nur eine Praktikanten- und Azubi-Abteilung der Illuminaten. Deshalb hat er das mit der Tarnung noch nicht so drauf und ist auch noch nicht so lange aktiv im Dienst.


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Hehe, danke 




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hmmmm dabei würde ich am liebsten chillen!  Aber geht halt net


Oh ja, wie schlimm! Man kann nicht chillen weil man auf fette Partys geht. Überall dieser Spaß, die "angeheiterten" Bräute, die gute Stimmung... ach Gott tust du mir leid.
Nur für dich werde ich mich selbst geiseln und auch nur Party machen am Wochenende


----------



## MiMi (23. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid schon irgendwie ganz schoen bescheuert ^^


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Ihr seid schon irgendwie ganz schoen bescheuert ^^



Und welche der Aussagen der letzten Seite meinst du diesmal? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Wie kommts du denn darauf? Kann ich jetzt mal null nachvollziehen. Solche Unterstellungen gehen echt unter die Gürtellinie, das muss nicht sein! Schluss! Das dulde ich nicht mehr!

Ach, Matze, was muss man eigtl machen um als Super Ninja Mutant Hero Turtle von den Freimauerern zu den Illuminaten aufzusteigen?


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Also wenn du den Weg der 4 Shreder bekämpfer gehen willst musst du:
1. Sterben
2. Als Schildkröte wiedergeboren werden
3. Mit einer mutagenen Flüssigkeit in Berührung kommen
4. Von einer Ratte großgezogen werden, die ebenfalls, aber schon etwas früher in Berührung gekommen ist
5. Diese Ratte muss rein Zufällig Meister in einer Ninjakampfsportart sein (gibts da was anderes aus Ninjitsu?)
6. Die Ratte muss dich auch darin unterrichten (ein recht banaler aber wichtiger Teil)
7. Dan brauchst du einen Erzfeind, dessen Name der eines Müllzerkleinerers ist
8. Diesen bitte Platt machen
9. Hoffen dass die Illuminaten rein Zufällig in irgendeiner Verbindung mit dem Müllzerkleinerer... äh deinem besiegten Erzfeind standen
10. Hoffen dass diese dich als Mitglied wollen
11. Erfolgreich ein Praktikum bei den Freimaurern absolvieren
12. Azubi bei diesen werden
13. Und zum Schluss noch Erfolgreich deine Abschlussprüfung im Verschwören ablegen

Fertig


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Kann es statt einer Ratte auch eine anderes kleines Wirbeltier sein? N' Wiesel oder sowas?


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Unter Umständen ja, allerdings werden Wiesel nur Meister in Karate und wie jeder weiß ist Karatekid eine Pfeife. Es hat sich eben auch herausgestellt, dass Bösewichte mit dem Namen einer Abfallbeseitigungsanlage eine Anfälligkeit gegenüber Nina-Techniken haben.
Wenn schon keine Ratte, dann würde ich dir eine Regenbogenforelle empfehlen, da diese häufig den Weg eines Samurais gehen (mutiert natürlich) und diese Künste sich auch eignen.
VORSICHT: Nur weil Tom Cruise zufällig der letzte Samurai ist würde ich davon abraten ihn zu wählen, da er nur ein muttierter Scientologenregenwurm ist und somit auch kein Rückrat und keine Wirbel besitzt.


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Ah, ok vielen Dank. Karatekid ist ohne Zweifel ne Pfeife, aber Mr Myagi nicht...und der schaut auch Wieselmässig aus... Wobei wir ja auch 2 Wiesels im Forum haben, aber ob die eher Karatekid- oder Mr Myagi-mässig drauf sind weiß ich ja net.


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Wieso willst du das eigentlich alles wissen?
Weil du als Kröte weiterleben willst, dann aber in einer besonderen Position?
Oder willst du den Feind infiltrieren?


----------



## MiMi (23. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wie kommts du denn darauf? Kann ich jetzt mal null nachvollziehen. Solche Unterstellungen gehen echt unter die Gürtellinie, das muss nicht sein! Schluss! Das dulde ich nicht mehr!



Ich darf das, mein Thread ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wieso willst du das eigentlich alles wissen?
> Weil du als Kröte weiterleben willst, dann aber in einer besonderen Position?
> Oder willst du den Feind infiltrieren?



Öh äh, daaas kann ich genau erklären, pass auf *wegrenn"


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2009)

> Kann es statt einer Ratte auch eine anderes kleines Wirbeltier sein? N' Wiesel oder sowas?



Sollte es ein Zufall sein - vielleicht macht Crazy-Weasel das ja!?  




> Oh ja, wie schlimm! Man kann nicht chillen weil man auf fette Partys geht. Überall dieser Spaß, die "angeheiterten" Bräute, die gute Stimmung... ach Gott tust du mir leid.
> Nur für dich werde ich mich selbst geiseln und auch nur Party machen am Wochenende



 Danke für den Beistand!


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

@Ex
Du solltest dein Handy schon ausmachen, ich kann dich verfolgen ;-]
Um das zu vermeiden benutze ich statt eines Handys eine Ente (Raten mal worauf ich anspiele ^^)

@sight
Ist doch Ehrensache. Außerdem muss ich sowieso am Freitag und am Samstag feiern, da passt das grade mit rein .


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Haha, ich hock in einem Stahlbetonbau (kein Empfang) und habs aus . Ich glaub du bist dem Falschen auf der Spur.

Hmm...Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente, Ente...Mir würde nur das Bananaphone einfallen und das hat nicht unbedingt was mit einer Ente zu tun...


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

@Ex
Dann helfe ich dir mal:


> Yeti 1: Bist du ganz sicher, dass du deine Mütze hier zuletzt gesehen hast?
> Yeti 2: Ja! Hier habe ich mir ausversehen eine Ente aufgesetzt und erst 4 Tage später bemerkt, dass es nicht meine Mütze ist.



Das lustigtste Video welches ich kenne ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Hört sich nach "Nichtlustig" an...


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Richtig. Immernoch ein Dauerbrenner bei mir und meinen Leuten. Die Ente mit dem "Ring ring" ziert sogar meinen Klingelton ^^


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2009)

Das Video ist auf jedenfall vom Humor her - sehr eigen


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Ich bin so Nichtlustig, ich hab sogar n T-Shirt davon...ruthe.de is auch ziemlich lustig.


----------



## MiMi (23. Juli 2009)

So ich wunesch euch nen schoenen Feierabend auf in den Freitag


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Yap, hab mir da mal alle Comics auf Rute.de angeschaut. Aber inzwischen dürften da schon paar neue sein.

Muss mir mal ein Buch von dem holen 

@MiMi
Viel Spaß zuhause


----------



## sight011 (23. Juli 2009)

Ichhhhhhhhhhhhhh willllllllllllllllllllllll nachhhhhhhhhh Hauseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Matze (23. Juli 2009)

Ich auch, aber nur solange noch keine Verwandschaft da ist.


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Morgen zum Wochenfinale.

@Ex
Ich glaube du wolltest mir gestern schreiben, aber das Postfach war voll. Hab jetzt bischen aufgeräumt ^^


----------



## MiMi (24. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen, endlich Freitag


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen. Das stimmt Matze. Ich habs dir über ICQ geschickt...


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Du wolltest ja nichts sagen, hast nur zum Schluss ne Andeutung gemacht .


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2009)

Hey Muchachos et Señoritas  

Das Wochenende naht *huiiii*


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Wird auch mal Zeit . Aaaaabspacken!


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Du wolltest ja nichts sagen, hast nur zum Schluss ne Andeutung gemacht .



War ja auch nicht mal Absicht


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Geheimniskrämer


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2009)

> Wird auch mal Zeit . Aaaaabspacken!



Ich zerschmirgel heute, mit paar Friends Bremen


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ich zerschmirgel heute, mit paar friends bremen :d



like a bawz!


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Geheimniskrämer


Nehm ich auch nicht so wichtig

@sight
Was sagst du da? Klingt nach einem terroristischem Anschlag! 
Welcher Gruppe gehörst du an? Wie bist du nur in solche Kreise geraten?

 ^^


----------



## MiMi (24. Juli 2009)

Unser Chef hat uns eben eingeladen zum Essen heut Nachmittag. 
Weil er die naechsten 2 Wochen Urlaub hat


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2009)

Mimi du bist  

Hier darf jetzt nur noch über Party und Party-Exzesse geschrieben werden bis Montag 

@ Matze wir sind keine Sleeper ganz im Gegenteil - wiur machen die ANcht zum Tag!!


----------



## MiMi (24. Juli 2009)

Offtopic in einem Offtopic thread? Klasse 
Wollt euch nur bissel aergern. Aber nungut, dann net!


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hier darf jetzt nur noch über Party und Party-Exzesse geschrieben werden bis Montag
> 
> @ Matze wir sind keine Sleeper ganz im Gegenteil - wiur machen die ANcht zum Tag!!


Warum nur noch über Party? Willst weng auf ne bessere Stimmung gebracht werden?
Aber na gut, dann schließe ich mich an:
YEAH FETTE PARTYS 2 Geburtstage werden dieses WE gefeiert + an 3 Tagen Fest in der Nähe meiner Perle! JAAAA MAN! PARTY!


Wie? Was? Wo? Die Nacht zum Tag? Oh mein Gott! Ihr kontrolliert schon die Rotation der Erde! Oder noch schlimmer: Ihr konntet vertuschen dass sich tatsächlich die Sonne um die Erde dreht und ihr kontrolliert den Lauf der Sonne


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Ich werd heute steil gehen wie ein Bergsteiger auf Speed. Ich werd alles zerlegen so wie Megatron.  Usw. 

Warum flasht mich der Beweis 2 (Mammut RMX) erst jetzt so krass?


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Der hat mich auch erst ein Paar Wochen nachdem die CD rauskam gepackt. Jetzt wo du mich dran errinnerst, ich hab Savas ja erst letzten Samstag live erlebt ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Wo? Wobei ich eh kein Geld dafür gehabt hätte, aber das hätte ich mir schon gern mal angeguckt.

Das Album ist doch jetzt auch schon mind. ein halbes Jahr alt oder?


----------



## MiMi (24. Juli 2009)

Schoenes Wochenende wuensch ich euch.


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

In Mannheim bei "Hip Hop Open - Minded".

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie alt, aber ich glaube die CD kam zwischen Mitte und Ende letzten Jahres raus.


Edit: @MiMi:
Schönes We wünsche ich.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch heim. Bei mir schlägt gerade die Nachmittagsmüdigkeit zu. Ich glaub ich verschaff mir etwas Bewegung....Fotografieren....genau, das mach ich jetzt.


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Gehst du jetzt unter die Hobbyfotografen?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Nö, gehört halt bei mir dazu. Sosehr das ich mir auch privat ne Spiegelreflex kaufen würde interessiert es mich (noch?) nicht.


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2009)

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarty-Safari*pfeif*


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Gut gemacht sight, jetzt hab ich wieder Blumentopf im Kopf


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Du trägst Cordjacken,
du spielst Magic Karten,
du wählst 0190 und willst heiraten.


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Das ist aber kein Blumentopf sonder K.I.Z


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte dir halt was anderes in den Kopf setzen. Außerdem wären das keine typischen Blumentopf Zeilen .


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

> Die Welt wird kontrolliert von Rosenkreuzern und Triaden,
> Mafioso, Major-Labels, Millitärs und Syndikaten;


Wäre da wesentlich effektiver


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Man kann ja nicht alles kennen. So, das WE rückt immer näher. Noch 1,5 h.


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Dauert trozdem noch zu lange -.-

Hmm, mir ist grade eine interresannte Frage gekommen: Denken Menschen in einer Sprache?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen Jein. Viele Gedanken werden im Kopf in Worte gefasst, aber z. B. das Unterbewußtsein arbeitet nicht mit Wörtern. Und wie sollten dann auch Kleinkinder oder Tiere denken (erinnert mich auch an einen nichtlustig-Cartoon)...Und manchmal kann man ja auch seine Gedanken nicht richtig in Worte fassen....also jein.

Oder meintest du das anders?


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die Frage einfach mal gestellt, weil ich gespannt auf die Reaktionen war.

Ich selbst denke nicht das man in einer Sprache denkt sondern eher in Bildern, Emotionen, Geräuschen, Zusammenhängen, Gefühle physisch und psychisch


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Denkt man Emotionen?


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Zumindest sind an Gedanken doch immer Emotionen geknüpft.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Umgekehrt leider/zum Glück nicht immer .


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Ob gut oder schlecht, so haben wir immerhin ne halbe Stunde rumgebracht


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Oder haben wir sie umgebracht? Wir werden diese halbe Stunde nie mehr erleben können! Nie wieder.


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Also wenn du schon so redest, dann bekommt der Spruch "Zeit totschlagen" eine viel bitterere und ernstere Bedeutung...


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Deep Shit....da werd ich depri...lass und lieber wieder über Alkohol und Frauen reden .


----------



## Ex1tus (24. Juli 2009)

Immer wieder geil. Einer der besten, mM nach.

http://nichtlustig.de/toondb/090320.html


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Na gut, dann zum Thema Alkohol und Frauen:
Am Wochenende wird wieder viel Alkohol fließen, shit ich muss noch für die Party einkaufen. Und Frauen.. ja, da hab ich sowieso die tollste ;-) 

Hehe, die Comics sind alle geil


----------



## MiMi (27. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen Leute


----------



## Matze (27. Juli 2009)

PeaZz in! und gute Nacht...


----------



## MiMi (27. Juli 2009)

Na wie war dein WE?


----------



## Matze (27. Juli 2009)

Das es zu kurz war versteht sich ja von selbst 
Übelst gut, anders kann mans nicht beschreiben. Und bei dir?


----------



## MiMi (27. Juli 2009)

Auch zu kurz ^^
Ansonsten hab mich ueber Maya aufgeregt haett am liebsten alles weggeschmissen ^^ Da die Belichtung immer noch net so t wie es soll. Ich hab mir Tutorials angeschaut und Beispielprojekte runtergeladen, dann waren ploetzlich meine Maya Einstellungen veraendert und ich konnts net zuruecksetzen dann konnt ich Einstrellungen net finden wie es in den Tutorials erklaert wurde und nur so nen Zeug!


----------



## sight011 (27. Juli 2009)

Baaaa Bammm Baaaäääm 
Whaaaaaaaaaat's uuuuuuup? 
P.arty-H.our is in the House! 

was ging bei euch so ab?  ...


----------



## Matze (27. Juli 2009)

Meinen Rechner hats komplett zersemmelt. Konnte zum Glück noch meine Sachen sichern. Aber jetzt alles neu aufsetzten und die Höhe ist ja, dass ich meinen XP Schlüssel nicht mehr verwenden kann, auf einmal sei der ein Zeichen zu kurz :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (27. Juli 2009)

Dann hast ja jetzt die Gelegenheit Win7 zu testen


----------



## Matze (27. Juli 2009)

Ach, anders funktioniert alles was ich will. Außerdem wird das nur Probleme geben, hab ja schon Probleme den aktuellsten FUNKTIONIERENDEN Treiber für meine Grafikkarte zu finden, da werde ich mir das bei Windows 7 erst recht nicht antun


----------



## MiMi (27. Juli 2009)

Naja ob der aktuellste auch immer der beste ist is so ne Sache ne ^^ 
Was hast denn fuer ne seltsame Karte das du keinen findest der funktioniert? Bestimmt ATI


----------



## Matze (27. Juli 2009)

Ja, ne "ATI RADEON 9600". Mir ist aber ehrlich gesagt die Marke bei GraKas egal. Könnte auch ne ziemlich gute "GeForce GTX Pro irgendwas" bekommen mit allem möglichen neuem Schnick-Schnack wie DirectX10.1, HDTV, Kaffe kochen, Pizza machen uns sonst noch so ein Zeugs... aber ich hab keinen PCI Express Anschluss :suspekt:


----------



## MiMi (27. Juli 2009)

DX10 bringt dir auch so nix, wenn du bei XP bleibst ^^


----------



## Matze (27. Juli 2009)

Weiß ich. Aber bevor ich jetzt alle Teile auswechsle kann ich mir eh einen neuen Kaufen. Und zum spielen brauche ich den PC auch nicht mehr groß. Lieber eine dicke Soundkarte


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag.

Ich hab Schule, dann 2 Wochen Urlaub. Mein WE war nicht unbedingt kurz aber mit zuwenig Schlaf. Am Freitag ewig Party gemacht (ich hab mal ne Zählung gemacht, dürfte insgesamt 1-1,5 Flaschen Wodka gewesen sein), aber dann hatte ich das Matze Syndrom und bin schon um 9 wieder aufgewacht. Samstag nacht war ich dann noch bei ner Ische, und der ihr Bett war irgendwie assi ...10 Stunden Halbschlaf sind halt auch net erholsam...

Hauter.


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen Leutz! Wieder ein besch*** Dienstag.


----------



## moskovich (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle da,

habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen, na dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen? Digga wir haben halb Zwölf


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

Unfassbar, stellt sich net vor, kommt hier so reingeplatzt und sagt um hlab 12 Guten morgen. Und ohne einen funken Mitleid mit uns die schon seid nen paar Stunden arbeiten.


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

Hier is ja heut ma wieder die Hoelle los hm?


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2009)

PSSSST: Arbeiten muss man auch mal


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

Arbeiten? Kann man das essen?


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2009)

Tja, schön wärs, dann wäre die ganze Sache nämlich schnell gegessen :suspekt: ^^


----------



## sight011 (28. Juli 2009)

> d der ihr Bett war irgendwie assi ...



Wie soll man das verstehen Ex  



> Tja, schön wärs, dann wäre die ganze Sache nämlich schnell gegessen



Dann wäre ich wohl jetzt schon fertig - aber heute wird noch ein langer Tag"!


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

Hm, es sei denn es waere ganz ganz viel zu essen ^^
Vielleicht faellt euch ja nen Icon ein. Ich hab nen JFrame was ich oeffnen kann, wenn ich nen Objekt markiert hab, dort kann ich dann die x,y Positionen sowie die Rotation aendern. Hab jetzt nen x,y,z koordinatenkreuzchen gemalt (oder wie man das auch schimpft) und nen kreis mit nem Pfeil dran.


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2009)

@MiMi
Sorry, aber für was das Icon jetzt sein soll hab ich nicht kappiert 

@sight
Vermutlich hat Ex sich an eine Tusse rangemacht um mit ihrem Bett schlafen zu können... so eine Sau 
Nebenbei, kennst du die Bonustracks vom Neo Punk Album?


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

Naja, halt nen Knopf, wenn man draufdrueckt oeffnet sich neues Fensterchen, wo man Position und Drehung des Objektes aendern kann. Ich brauch aber nen Bildchen fuer das Knoepfchen


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2009)

Vieleicht sowas, wo die drei Achscen (X,Y, Z) in verschiedenen Farben zu sehen sind und darin so paar verdrehte Pfeile.


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

Gut, dann lieg ich gar net so falsch ^^ Also ist deutlich, was der Knopf macht, wenn man dort die Achsen sieht und nen Kreisel mit Pfeil zum drehen


----------



## Matze (28. Juli 2009)

Yap, so sollte es klar sein... zumindest mit dem ganuen Bild in meinem Kopf ^^


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

Hm, irgendwie isses gerade wieder ziemlich passiv. Freitag is der letzte Tag und was neues anzufangen hab ich auch net wirklich lust


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Juli 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Naja, halt nen Knopf, wenn man draufdrueckt oeffnet sich neues Fensterchen, wo man Position und Drehung des Objektes aendern kann. Ich brauch aber nen Bildchen fuer das Knoepfchen



http://www.markus-bader.de/MB-RulerPro/help.d/rulermode_coordsystem.bmp

http://www.verwaltung.uni-mainz.de/edv/projekte/doku/gimp/images/toolbox/rotate.png

http://www.hoelzenbein-mediation.de/_borders/kompass.ht1.gif

was bessers kann ich bei google auch nciht finden


----------



## MiMi (28. Juli 2009)

H3h3, danke. Aber ging mir darum wie das auszusehen hat das die Leute verstehen was der Knopf macht, und net direkt um nen Bild ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Vermutlich hat Ex sich an eine Tusse rangemacht um mit ihrem Bett schlafen zu können... so eine Sau



Es sind die Urtriebe, ich kann nichts dafür.


----------



## sight011 (28. Juli 2009)

> @sight
> Vermutlich hat Ex sich an eine Tusse rangemacht um mit ihrem Bett schlafen zu können... so eine Sau
> Nebenbei, kennst du die Bonustracks vom Neo Punk Album?



 komsich ich habe heute gar keine Benachrichtigungen aus dem Thread erhalten - ob die Illuminaten meinen Account gehakt haben? 


*flüster-Modus* 

So schätze ich Ex auch ein 

ich glaube nicht habe das Album nur 2-3 mal kurz gehört, aber auch nur die lieder die mir vorgespielt worden sind! 




> Es sind die Urtriebe, ich kann nichts dafür.



Hast es richtig heftig rangenommen - bis die Frau dann nur noch quitschend zusammengebrochen ist wha


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Juli 2009)

Das Bett, sight, das Bett.

edit: fail. Das war ein Schnellpost bevor ich deinen überhaupt richtig kapiert hab. Nene, mit dem Bett hab ich nur gekuschelt. Hab aber nicht viel Liebe zurückbekommen.


----------



## MiMi (29. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen. Mitte der Woche juhu  Noch knapp 3 Tage, und noch 2 mal aufstehen


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. Juli 2009)

Bergfest 

*prost*


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2009)

Hä?
Nix Fest, Arbeit...


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hä?
> Nix Fest, Arbeit...




 na dann schau mal hier


----------



## MiMi (29. Juli 2009)

Ohwei ich glaub das wird ne extrem passive Woche  Ich mag nach Hause.


----------



## Matze (29. Juli 2009)

Achso


----------



## MiMi (29. Juli 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> na dann schau mal hier



Ui, das wusst ich auch noch net ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juli 2009)

Ach, sagt doch auch keiner .

Bei diesem Wetter ist hier natürlich die Hölle los...


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. Juli 2009)

Was machst n du? Also bei uns hat das Wetter keine Auswirkung auf die Arbeit.

Außer das ich heute morgen extra früh angefangen bin, damit ich später zum Alberssee fahren kann


----------



## MiMi (29. Juli 2009)

Ich wuerd auch gerne dafuer das ich so frueh aufstehen muss eher gehen, bzw dafuer das ich keine Pause mach, aber das geht net  Wir haben hier auch Kundensupport und auch wenn ich das Telefon net oft annehme, darf ich als Praktikant trotzdem net bevorzugt behandelt werden und eher gehen.


----------



## sight011 (29. Juli 2009)

> Das Bett, sight, das Bett.



Natürlich was sonst!  

;-] Wir haben gerade Counter-Strike bei der Arbeit gezockt


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen allerseits


----------



## MiMi (30. Juli 2009)

Guten morgen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juli 2009)

Wusst ichs doch  bin doch nciht ganz alleine hier ^^


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2009)

Doch! Bist du


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juli 2009)

wann wenn hier grad niemand da ist dann kann ich hier ja tun und lassen was ich will 
*heimlich-den-kerzenleuchter-in-die-tasche-steck*


----------



## MiMi (30. Juli 2009)

Tzz, nix da ^^
Hab nur den Zug verpasst und war deswegen halbe Stunde spaeter da


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. Juli 2009)

Hach wie lieb ich doch mein Auto 
Nachdem die Firma umgezogen is muss aber doch nun 40min fahren :-(


----------



## MiMi (30. Juli 2009)

Ich koennt ja auch mitm Auto, aber wer solln die Benzinkosten finanzieren? Da wuerden die kompeltten 300 Euro die ich bekomme dafuer wohl draufgehen. Dazu kommt der Stau der hier immer ist.


----------



## smileyml (30. Juli 2009)

Sight, es wäre schön wenn du dich auch mal um das/dein Fachwerkhaus kümmerst. So war es ausgemacht und du springst hier in der Weltgeschichte rum.

Marco


----------



## sight011 (30. Juli 2009)

@ Marco habe heute gerade was dazu geschrieben - bist du später im Chat? 

Hab heute die Dings fertig weißt was ich meine  Will hier nicht zu viel sagen  (Wo du mir noch Tipps gegeben hast)


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. Juli 2009)

Moin allerseits


----------



## sight011 (31. Juli 2009)

Man man Johannes - du hast ja eine ausgesprochen schöne Page


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. Juli 2009)

Naja mir gings da eher um die Domain  und da ich nen Server hab, dacht ich muss da zumindest irgendetwas hin 

Wenn du langeweile hast, kannst du gerne was schöners zaubern


----------



## smileyml (31. Juli 2009)

Schön ist relativ. Es stellt sich doch eher die Frage nach konkreten Inhalten?!
Und schön kann Sight auch nur trunken


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. Juli 2009)

Hatte eigentlich nciht vor die Seite zu füllen 
womit auch?
Lebenslauf Interesse usw muss ja nicht jeder von mir kennen


----------



## smileyml (31. Juli 2009)

Ja, gerade da "lesen, reiten, shoppen" nicht wirklich spannend sind 
Dann wird es wohl auf ein Bild hinaus laufen, bis du dort deine evtl. zukünftige Firma präsentierst


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2009)

Aber da gehören doch noch wichtige Sachen unbedingt mit drauf!
Und zwar:
- Deine Schuhgröße
- Dein 5. liebstes Tier
- Die Farbe des Oberteils deiner dir am 3. nähesten stehende Person bei eurem letzten aufeinander treffen
- Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob der linke oder rechte Schnürsenkel beim Schuhebinden bei dir oben liegt
- Und nicht zu vergessen die genaue Länge an der längsten und kürzesten Stelle deines mittleren Zehnagels am linken Fuß

... so Sachen eben, die die Welt brennend interessieren ;-)

Ach ja: Wer das liest ist doof ^^^^^^


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. Juli 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ach ja: Wer das liest ist doof ^^^^^^



Oder hat grad langeweile und ließ einfach deswegen


----------



## sight011 (31. Juli 2009)

Moin Männer, 

Marco darüber lässt sich streiten 

Warum hast du nen Server 

Matze Matze Matze


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. Juli 2009)

Da läuft noch ne andere Seite drauf.
Außerdem ftp server für daten die man immer mal braucht.
Mailserver damit ich meine @kleeschulte.org addy haben kann 
is aber nix großes.

Ist nurn V-Server. 6€ im monat.


----------



## sight011 (31. Juli 2009)

Dann hast du Web-Space und keinen Server oder? 


Marco ich brauch Texturen - für den Battle - hilst du mir


----------



## smileyml (31. Juli 2009)

Welches Battle?
Was für Texturen?
Was zahlst du?


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. Juli 2009)

Nöö is schon v-server.
Debian 4 etch 

Ich hatte in der Hinsicht keinerlei Erfahrungen. Kannte Linux bisher nur mit kde oder Gnome.
Nur Konsole war eben die herausforderung. Mitlerweile läfut alles 

Ftp, Mail, Apchae, Mysql, Clamav...usw


----------



## sight011 (1. August 2009)

> Welches Battle?
> Was für Texturen?
> Was zahlst du?



Der Interrieur Battle! 

Für nen Innenraum - ich werde heute oder morgen Abend mal ne Version hochladen von meinem Anfang...


1 Millionzig Dollarr!!


----------



## Matze (3. August 2009)

Moin moin.


----------



## Johannes7146 (3. August 2009)

Moooiiiinnnn 

Mal wieder eine 4-Tage-Woche


----------



## Ex1tus (4. August 2009)

Guten TAG! Ich hab einfach die ganze Woche Urlaub


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. August 2009)

:-( *auch-will*


----------



## Ex1tus (4. August 2009)

Aber ich hab die Matze-Krankheit: Trotz durchfeierter Nächte früh aufwachen. Am Sonntag hat das aber erstmal seinen Tribut gekostet...16 Stunden Schlaf . Aber am nächsten Tag gleich wieder weiter und heute auch schon wieder um 9 aufgewacht...Verdammt. Und noch fast keiner wach und die Wachen sind alle auf Arbeit...damn.


----------



## sight011 (4. August 2009)

> Guten TAG! Ich hab einfach die ganze Woche Urlaub



Dann geht es dir ähnlich wie mir


----------



## Matze (4. August 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich hab die Matze-Krankheit: Trotz durchfeierter Nächte früh aufwachen. Am Sonntag hat das aber erstmal seinen Tribut gekostet...16 Stunden Schlaf . Aber am nächsten Tag gleich wieder weiter und heute auch schon wieder um 9 aufgewacht...Verdammt. Und noch fast keiner wach und die Wachen sind alle auf Arbeit...damn.


Tja, dann hast du wohl eine leicht Form der Krankheit. Ich bin höchstens paar Tage über sehr müde, auch wenn ich schon mal wieder "normal" geschlafen habe, aber ich glaube in Sachen Langschlaf hab ich wenn überhaupt mal an der 9 gekratzt. Ach ja, wenn ich Urlaub hab, dann wach ich weniger um 9 auf, eher um 8 oder 7 :suspekt:.
Ich glaube wenn ich in ein Schlaflabor gehen würde würden die mich angucken wie eine weiße Maus ^^^^^^

Bäh, hab erst in 2 Wochen Urlaub -.-


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. August 2009)

Ich war bis heute um halb 5 noch feiern...dann nach hause.. duschen, essen, ein wenig in der Zeitung blättern und dann weiter zur arbeit gefahren.

Ihr glaubt garnicht wie sehr ich mich heute auf meinen Feierabend freue.


----------



## MiMi (4. August 2009)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen halbUrluab. Muss meine Präsentation noch fertig machen und üben und dann noch zum üben ein-zwei mal vortragen. 
Musste ganze 20 euro zahlen für das binden lassen von den Dokumenten.


----------



## Matze (5. August 2009)

Oh man, alle haben sie Urlaub -.-


----------



## moskovich (5. August 2009)

Hallo, kam heut früh grad aus dem Urlaub zurück Noch völlig verpennt natürlich. Ein Freund hat mir folgenden Link geschickt.

Für einen neuen Slogan verlosen sie 1000€. Kennt einer von euch diese Datingsite schon? Das Geld könnt ich ja gut gebrauchen jetzt nach dem Urlaub. Könnte man ja mal kreativ werden..., oder ?


----------



## sight011 (8. August 2009)

Schöne Grüße aus dem Urlaub 

nächste Woche  bin isch wieder da!


----------



## smileyml (8. August 2009)

moskovich hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, kam heut früh grad aus dem Urlaub zurück Noch völlig verpennt natürlich. Ein Freund hat mir folgenden Link geschickt:
> 
> Für einen neuen Slogan verlosen sie 1000€. Kennt einer von euch diese Datingsite schon? Das Geld könnt ich ja gut gebrauchen jetzt nach dem Urlaub. Könnte man ja mal kreativ werden..., oder ?



Sieht mir stark nach der Suche nach dummen Werbeträgern aus, da man den Slogan auf seiner eigenen Homepage veröffentlichen muss/soll.
Meiner Meinung nach Finger weg. Crowdsourcing-Wettbewerbe gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Über den Sinn und Unsinn solcher Sachen will ich hier jetzt mal keine weiteren Worte verlieren. Nur soviel - ein gelernter Texter inkl. einer ordentlichen CI und CD ist effektiver und richtiger.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Matze (10. August 2009)

Moin.



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> ein gelernter Texter


Das gibts als Beruf


----------



## sight011 (10. August 2009)

Das wäre doch etwas für dich Matze


----------



## Bexx (10. August 2009)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuten Mooooooorgen :-D

Bin frisch aus meinem dreiwöchigen Urlaub zurückgekehrt... 
Mit neuem Elan an die Arbeit.


Frage: Wer von euch kennt sich denn mit JSF aus?


----------



## Matze (10. August 2009)

Willkommen zurück ihr Beiden!



Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Frage: Wer von euch kennt sich denn mit JSF aus?


Nö, leider nicht.
Kennt sich jemand mit Salesforce aus?



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das wäre doch etwas für dich Matze


Nach Aussage meiner Leute, ja ^^


----------



## sight011 (10. August 2009)

> Bin frisch aus meinem dreiwöchigen Urlaub zurückgekehrt...



Hatte jetzt auch 10 Tage frei 

... Das war so guuuuuut!  und was haste' so gemacht Bexy?


----------



## Bexx (10. August 2009)

Waren mit 5Mann zelten in Losheim und 11Paletten Bier, die wir innerhalb dieser Zeit auch platt gemacht haben... :-D

Ansonsten feiern, feiern, feiern und in der Sonne liegen 

Und selber? Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## sight011 (10. August 2009)

Wurden Abonnements gelöscht?  (hab gar keine Benachrichtigung bekommen, das hier etwas neues gepostet wurde)



> Waren mit 5Mann zelten in Losheim und 11Paletten Bier, die wir innerhalb dieser Zeit auch platt gemacht haben... :-D
> 
> Ansonsten feiern, feiern, feiern und in der Sonne liegen
> 
> Und selber? Was hast du gemacht?



... Das klingt doch gut!  

Puh ich habe jede Menge gemacht, unter anderem war ich am Samstag auf einer Gala mit 20.000 Leuten und saß schön im VIP Bereich  (Essen & Trinken for free )

Ich war am See habe Beach-Volleyball gezockt und mich gesonnt. Insgesamt habe ich viel, viel Sport gemacht und  jetzt zum ersten mal ca. nen Halbmarathon (~ 20 km) geschafft  und hatte ne Abschiedsfeier von meiner Jogging-Partnerin, weil die zurück nach Schweden zum studieren geht(hab 3 Flaschen Wein an dem Abend getrunken ).

Geburtstage etc. - Und und und 

*Nerd-Modus-On*
... Und ich habe mich gefragt warum die Illuminaten eigentlich Illuminaten  heißen und Freimaurer, Freimaurer klingt wie ein Handwerker-Vereien 

*Nerd-Modus-Off*


----------



## Ex1tus (10. August 2009)

Guten Tach. Langsam hab ich das feiern drauf. Wenig schlafen, chillen, aufwärmen, feiern und dann gehts wieder von neuem los...jetzt hab ich noch ne Woche dafür.... Naja, ich bin dann mal weg 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTmZ6xsVFPk&feature=PlayList&p=36A212AB65A02AB2&index=17


----------



## sight011 (11. August 2009)

KIZ Rap bleibt ein Hahnenkampf! 

Ex sehr gut! Weitermachen!


----------



## Bexx (12. August 2009)

Guten Morgen 


Kann leider nicht mehr so oft on sein, da ich im Büro aufgestiegen bin und 
jetzt verschärfte Internetvorschriften habe, gerade auch was Foren angeht.

Aber naja, es hat ja auch was gutes, das heißt ja, dass meine Arbeit jetzt wichtiger wird ;-)


----------



## Matze (12. August 2009)

Hehe, die hab ich erst kürzlich live gesehen 

@Bexx
Hi hi und herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Bexx (12. August 2009)

@Matze
Danke, danke... wurde ja auch Zeit 
Wollte die ganze Zeit schon oben auf der Etage sitzen (hier sind halt die Coolen )
und jetzt hab ichs geschafft.

Wie habt ihr die Ferien bis jetzt rumgekriegt?


----------



## Matze (12. August 2009)

Welche Ferien  ...

Ich habe erst ab nächster Woche Urlaub


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2009)

Moregn allerseits!

ALLES GUTE BEXX

Willkommen bei den Coolen ;-)



> Hehe, die hab ich erst kürzlich live gesehen



Mit den alten oder neuen Sachen?

Ferien ist gut  - Ich hatte zum Glück gerade ne Woche Urlaub!  Das war toll


----------



## Matze (12. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mit den alten oder neuen Sachen?


Beides.
Von sau alt bis sehr neu. Die waren bei den Hip Hop Open dabei


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh - und wie war es so in Stuttgart?


----------



## Matze (12. August 2009)

Du meinst wohl Mannheim 
Seit letztes Jahr ist es nämlich dort.
War schon fett, aber wenn ich die LineUps der letzten Jahre so ansehen, dann denke ich, ich hätte ein paar Jahre früher dabei sein solln.
Aber was richtig geil war waren die Heidelberg-All-Stars, sprich Stiber Twins, Cora E, Toni L und Torch zu sehen war ein Höhepunkt


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2009)

Oha in Mannheim, wo ist das denn   also ich stand mal vor dem in Stuttgart - konnten aber nich mehr rein - dafür haben uns unsere Kollegen 3 Blunts rausgebracht  (das is aber auch lang her sowas mach ich jetzt nicht mehr --> k. M. d. D. )



> Aber was richtig geil war waren die Heidelberg-All-Stars, sprich Stiber Twins, Cora E, Toni L und Torch zu sehen war ein Höhepunkt



Ah cool, das wäre was für meinen Chef gewesen!


----------



## Matze (12. August 2009)

Warum konntest du nicht mehr rein?



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ah cool, das wäre was für meinen Chef gewesen!



Wut?!!
Du muss je einen übelst coolen Chef haben ^^


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2009)

> Warum konntest du nicht mehr rein?



Das ist eine lange Geschichte aus der Zeit, als ich noch in München gewohnt habe! 

Hat mit Sex, Drugs und Party zu tun!  Vielleicht erzähl ich es mal bei Gelegenheit - hab gerade relativ viel zu tun! 

Es sei nur soviel gesagt ich bin mit dem besten Kumpel meines besten Kollegen nach gefahren weil wir am Tag zu vor zu viel gefeiert hatten. Als wir ankamen sind wir über den Zaun auf die Daimler-Benz-Teststrecke gesprungen (die in Stuttgart um das Hip-Hop-Open herum führte) und wurden dann übelst von Securities verfolgt  und sind dann abgehauen und haben uns übelst geärgert weil dann Xzibit kam!  Jedenfalls standen wir dann draußen und wollten nicht mehr so viel Cash für eine Tageskarte bezahlen - weil X ja schon der vorletzte Act vor Max Herre war! - Ich hoffe man kommt mit wenn man nicht da war 

jedenfalls standen wir dann draußen und haben uns übelst viel Weed und Alk reingezogen  bis die After-Show begann auf die wir dann mit 20 eluten gerockt sind 



> Du muss je einen übelst coolen Chef haben



Zitat meines Chefes: "Noch cooler als Du denkst!"


----------



## Matze (12. August 2009)

Man man man, du machst Sachen ^^
Wir sind brav mit Karte rein und auch brav wieder raus. War aber trozdem digg.

Hmm, so wie ich dich kenn sight, erfahre ich gleich das dein Chef Samy Deluxe ist... oder Kool Savas, oder Azad oder manchmal eine silberne Maske trägt oder Eisfeld in seinem Namen hat... aber wenn du mir jetzt sagst, dass sein Name etwas mit der Zahl zu tun hat, die den Kreis teilt möchte ich mich hiermit sofort bei euch bewerben


----------



## sight011 (12. August 2009)

> Hmm, so wie ich dich kenn sight, erfahre ich gleich das dein Chef Samy Deluxe ist... oder Kool Savas, oder Azad oder manchmal eine silberne Maske trägt oder Eisfeld in seinem Namen hat... aber wenn du mir jetzt sagst, dass sein Name etwas mit der Zahl zu tun hat, die den Kreis teilt möchte ich mich hiermit sofort bei euch bewerben



Haha, ich liebe deinen Humor, nein so ist es nicht! Er ist einfach ein cooler Grafik-Designer, er hat auch in seiner Abschluss-Arbeit glaube ich was mit Graffitis gemacht bzw. eine Broschüre die damit zu tun hat (aber so voll edel - hochglanz-design)

Boah ich langweilige mich heute zu tode habe ich das gefühl! Obwohl ich zu tun habe 

Hab kein Bock mehr


----------



## Matze (12. August 2009)

Vielen Dank, für die Blumen 
Hehe, coole Sache. Dachte nicht, dass man mit Graffitis einen Abschluss machen kann. Hmm, dass heißt dann wohl um es bis in die Chefetage zu schaffen muss ich mir jetzt einen Zug suchen und kreativ werden ;-)

Ich weiß was du meinst. Aber zum Glück kann ich ja jetzt nach Hause.
In diesem Sinnde: PeaZz out!


----------



## MiMi (13. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Leute. Bin auch ma wieder da 
Scheint ja net so viel hier los zu sein.


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2009)

Was klar is hier viel los - Partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

... Ein schöner Tag *träller*

@ Matze jauhaau mach mal  (@ Graffiti + Train)


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

@MiMi
Nicht immer meckern.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze jauhaau mach mal  (@ Graffiti + Train)


Also ok, meine Bewerbung bei euch sollte dann so gegen 17.02 Uhr bei euch vorbeirollen (Verspätungen der Bahn nicht mit eingerechnet) ^^^^^^


----------



## MiMi (13. August 2009)

Nich immer meckern? 
Naja bei dem was mir hier alles passiert, bleibt das net aus.
Ihr scheint ja immer in Partylaune


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

Ist auch schwierig hier viel zu quatschen wenn ich alleine oder nur mit sight da bin 

Und ja, Partylaune. Dann klappts auch mit der toten Hose


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2009)

> Also ok, meine Bewerbung bei euch sollte dann so gegen 17.02 Uhr bei euch vorbeirollen (Verspätungen der Bahn nicht mit eingerechnet)



Harr Harr da wir hier in der Bahnhofstraße unsere Firma haben, stelle ich mich einfach mit dem Feldstecher auf den Balkon!  



> Ihr scheint ja immer in Partylaune



Was wer behauptet das denn!? - Party-Alarm -



> Ist auch schwierig hier viel zu quatschen wenn ich alleine oder nur mit sight da bin



Das bekommen wir schon hin - nur das man ja gelegentlich auch arbeiten muss


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Harr Harr da wir hier in der Bahnhofstraße unsere Firma haben


Ich weiß, seh ich alles durch meine Sateliten ;-)


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das bekommen wir schon hin - nur das man ja gelegentlich auch arbeiten muss


Ach ja, da war ja noch etwas ^^
Ich weiß und das ist grade bei mir etwas stressig.


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49EOslVtYtA

--> Matze fahr dir das mal rein! Das ist soooooooooooooo witzig! 



> Ich weiß, seh ich alles durch meine Sateliten



Verdammin  Ich dachte wir wären von der Matrix abgeschirmt! 



> Ach ja, da war ja noch etwas
> Ich weiß und das ist grade bei mir etwas stressig.



Oh was musste denn machen!?


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49EOslVtYtA
> 
> --> Matze fahr dir das mal rein! Das ist soooooooooooooo witzig!


Kann ich hier nicht ansehen, aber ich glaube das kenne ich, hat ein Freund auf dem Handy.
Sag mal, kannst du immer wärend der Arbeitszeit Youtube-Videos gucken?




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Verdammin  Ich dachte wir wären von der Matrix abgeschirmt!


Tja. Irgend so ein Schwachkopf hat zu der Matrix noch Outlook installiert, jetzt kommt man da ganz leicht rein 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh was musste denn machen!?


Salesforce. Da muss ich mich einarbeiten und viele Sachen rausfinden... zum kotzen...


----------



## MiMi (13. August 2009)

Freut ihr euch auch schon so aufs WE?  Schon was geplant?


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2009)

> Kann ich hier nicht ansehen, aber ich glaube das kenne ich, hat ein Freund auf dem Handy.
> Sag mal, kannst du immer wärend der Arbeitszeit Youtube-Videos gucken?



Wir haben hier neulich mal nen Porno angeguckt als der Geschäftsführer nicht da war! 
Oh man das is schon ne Firma - aber sowas steigert halt die Produktivität!  



> Tja. Irgend so ein Schwachkopf hat zu der Matrix noch Outlook installiert, jetzt kommt man da ganz leicht rein




Oha dann muss ich die Angreifer jetzt täuschen und schreibe nur noch sträwkcüR! 



> Salesforce. Da muss ich mich einarbeiten und viele Sachen rausfinden... zum kotzen...



?nned sad tsi saw



> Freut ihr euch auch schon so aufs WE?  Schon was geplant?




nenrel nenrel nenreL


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben hier neulich mal nen Porno angeguckt als der Geschäftsführer nicht da war!
> Oh man das is schon ne Firma - aber sowas steigert halt die Produktivität!


Wie geil ist das denn... ^^^^^^





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oha dann muss ich die Angreifer jetzt täuschen und schreibe nur noch sträwkcüR!


Mist, ich muss sofort die Besten der Besten der Besten Softwareentwickler um mich scharen, die ein Programm entwickeln, welches diese Hoch-Komplexe Verschlüsselungstechnik knackt... und dass auch noch Zeitnah. Am besten besorge ich gleich noch alle Supercomputer der Erde um wenigstens einen Bruchteil der Rechenleistung zu erhalten, die ich für das entschlüsseln brauchen werde ;-)



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ?nned sad tsi saw


CRM-Software



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> nenrel nenrel nenreL


Party sight muss lernen? Für was denn?



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Freut ihr euch auch schon so aufs WE?  Schon was geplant?


Übelst.
1. Beginnt da mein Urlaug
2. Ist ne geile Kerwa das WE = PARTY


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2009)

> Wie geil ist das denn...



Joah, der war auch gar nicht so schlecht - wir haben auch bei der Arbeit 2 Girls and 1 Finger geschaut  das war nicht so schön! 



> Mist, ich muss sofort die Besten der Besten der Besten Softwareentwickler um mich scharen, die ein Programm entwickeln, welches diese Hoch-Komplexe Verschlüsselungstechnik knackt... und dass auch noch Zeitnah. Am besten besorge ich gleich noch alle Supercomputer der Erde um wenigstens einen Bruchteil der Rechenleistung zu erhalten, die ich für das entschlüsseln brauchen werde




 !nehcier thcin driw saD



> CRM-Software



Nie gehört, kannst du nicht mal was lernen - das wir dann zusammen ein Projekt starten können  C++ oder so 




> Party sight muss lernen? Für was denn?



Ich hab bald wieder Schule und will mich drauf vorbereiten das ich meinen SChnitt halten kann - was nicht einfach wird bei 1,8  - aber ich denke es läuft darauf hinaus das ich mich mit meinem Vater ins Schmidt's setzen werde und ein Bier trinke und mit ihm die Politik Themen durch gehe die jetzt anstehen  (Er ist unter anderem Politik-Lehrer) 




> Kerwa



 klingt wie was türkisches zu Essen! So wie Eyran?!


----------



## Bexx (13. August 2009)

Moin...


Ich raste gleich aus.... ich muss bis Freitag eine Eingabemaske in JSF machen, hab das erste Mal am Montag davon gesehen/gehört und jetzt hat nicht mal iwer Zeit mir ein paar grundlegende Dinge zu erklären...

Immer nur "Ja, ja, ich helf dir gleich..."
Wenns so weiter geht, schaff ich meine Deadline nie!
Da auch meine Javakenntnisse nur so mittelprächtig sind, macht das die Sache doppelt so schwer...

Außerdem geht mir mein Tomcat auf die Nerven, weil sich durch diesen schei** Webserver Eclipse permanent aufhängt und ne Aktualisierungszeit von 15s pro Tastenschlag hat (Ja, ich hab den Server abgeschaltet, wenn ich am Code bastele, aber der Rotz blockiert trotzdem alles...)

Toller Tag heute----------> NOT!:-(


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Joah, der war auch gar nicht so schlecht - wir haben auch bei der Arbeit 2 Girls and 1 Finger geschaut  das war nicht so schön!


Kenn ich nicht





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> !nehcier thcin driw saD


Hmm, dann sollte ich noch ein Medium, ein Telepat und ein Psycho-Pokemon dazu holen ;-)




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nie gehört, kannst du nicht mal was lernen - das wir dann zusammen ein Projekt starten können  C++ oder so


Und was soll das dann für ein Projekt werden?
Ich glaube nicht, dass ich jetzt einfach mal so ne neue Programmiersprache lerne. Anfang nächsten Jahres muss ich dann zum Bund. Irgendwie freu ich mich drauf, hab ein bissl die Schnauze voll von PC's.





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab bald wieder Schule und will mich drauf vorbereiten das ich meinen SChnitt halten kann - was nicht einfach wird bei 1,8  - aber ich denke es läuft darauf hinaus das ich mich mit meinem Vater ins Schmidt's setzen werde und ein Bier trinke und mit ihm die Politik Themen durch gehe die jetzt anstehen  (Er ist unter anderem Politik-Lehrer)


Oh, na dann viel Glück dabei 





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> klingt wie was türkisches zu Essen! So wie Eyran?!


Haha. Ich meine Kirchweih...


@Bexx
Das kenne ich, ist wirklich übel.
Wenn ich dir irgendwo mit normalen Java versuchen kann zu helfen, dann sag es nur.


----------



## MiMi (13. August 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Moin...
> 
> 
> Ich raste gleich aus.... ich muss bis Freitag eine Eingabemaske in JSF machen, hab das erste Mal am Montag davon gesehen/gehört und jetzt hat nicht mal iwer Zeit mir ein paar grundlegende Dinge zu erklären...
> ...



OH man du arme.
Aber das mit Tomcat kommt mir bekannt vor, ich arbeite zwar net mit Ecliplse aber mein IntelliJ Idea findet das wohl auch net so toll, Einige symbolleisten bleiben "haengen" und sind mitten im Bildschirm, selbst uebern Firefox zu sehen. ich kann se net mehr wegklicken.


----------



## Bexx (13. August 2009)

@Matze

Danke, komme gerne drauf zurück wenn es sich demnächst anbietet...


@MiMi
Das hört sich auch mies an... ich muss zusätzlich für jede poplige Änderung im Code den Server neustarten, was natürlich auch nochmal ne Minute verschluckt...
Der Tomcat ist echt ne Krankheit, ich frage mich wie manche Firmen es schaffen ihn problemlos im Live-Betrieb einzusetzen!

Seit das Ding auf meinem Rechner läuft hab ich nichts außer Probleme...


----------



## MiMi (13. August 2009)

Das neustarten geht bei mir eig ziemlich schnell. Gott sei dank. Kann ich auch alles von IntelliJ aus machen. 
Aber wenn dann keiner da ist der dier die Sachen erklaeren kann, is das natuerlich richtig bloed.


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2009)

> Kenn ich nicht



Sei froh!  Das zerstörte alle schönen Träume auf dieser Welt!! Es gibt sogar Leute die nur kotzen weil sie sich das Video angeschaut haben - ohne Spaß, siehe youtube 



> Hmm, dann sollte ich noch ein Medium, ein Telepat und ein Psycho-Pokemon dazu holen



 du hast ein Medium am start - dann muss ich meine Taktik ändern 



> Und was soll das dann für ein Projekt werden?
> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich jetzt einfach mal so ne neue Programmiersprache lerne. Anfang nächsten Jahres muss ich dann zum Bund. Irgendwie freu ich mich drauf, hab ein bissl die Schnauze voll von PC's.



Schade C++ kann man glaube ich in C4d einbinden - aberr so genau kenn ich mich da nicht aus - aber ich glaube Mark (Moderator des C4D-Bereichs) hat damit ein Plug-In für das Prog. geschrieben.


@ Bexx = Ich würde dir helfen -  doch ich versteh kein Wort


----------



## smileyml (13. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben hier neulich mal nen Porno angeguckt als der Geschäftsführer nicht da war!...



Gut das solche Sachen Google in Verbindung mit deinem Nick bringt und dann für alle leicht nachzuvollziehen ist - wie auch Arbeitgeber


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Gut das solche Sachen Google in Verbindung mit deinem Nick bringt und dann für alle leicht nachzuvollziehen ist - wie auch Arbeitgeber


Sag ihm doch nicht solche Sachen, sonst kommen solche interessanten Posts nie wieder


----------



## smileyml (13. August 2009)

Da er das beim Lesen sofort wieder vergisst, bezweifel ich einen Lernerfolg


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

Der war gemein, sehr gemein... aber gut ^^


----------



## smileyml (13. August 2009)

"Sight war stets bemüht den Gedanken der anderen zu folgen..."


----------



## MiMi (13. August 2009)

Was ist eig mit dem Battle, sight


----------



## Matze (13. August 2009)

@smileyml
Klingt als wärst du sein Lehrer, der grade das Zeugnis schreibt ^^


----------



## smileyml (13. August 2009)

Ich glaube lehren ist da ein verhängnisvolles Unterfangen...leeren trifft es vielleicht eher.


----------



## sight011 (13. August 2009)

Hey Marchesco!  Du alter Speichel-Käse! 



> Gut das solche Sachen Google in Verbindung mit deinem Nick bringt und dann für alle leicht nachzuvollziehen ist - wie auch Arbeitgeber



es kennt doch kein Arbeitgeber meinen Nick - außer du verrätst ihm den 



> Der war gemein, sehr gemein



Der is imemr so weil er alt und ein grisgram ist 




> "Sight war stets bemüht den Gedanken der anderen zu folgen..."



*rofl*



> Was ist eig mit dem Battle, sight



Ich mach noch was bis wann ist Zeit , bis zum 16ten richtig?




> Ich glaube lehren ist da ein verhängnisvolles Unterfangen...leeren trifft es vielleicht eher.



selber plöt


----------



## MiMi (13. August 2009)

15.8. is Abgabe beim Battle


----------



## Matze (14. August 2009)

Dann aber noch zack zack sight


----------



## Bexx (14. August 2009)

Moin, moin 


Na alles fit bei euch?

Leide an starkem Schlafmangel und weiß gar nicht wie ich mich in meine Aufgabe richtig reinlernen soll, wenn ich nicht mal in der Lage bin meine Augen geöffnet zu lassen 

@sight 
wieso kein Wort verstehen? Du lernst doch auch FIAE oder nit?


----------



## Matze (14. August 2009)

Moin.

Nö, sight lernt Grafiker


----------



## sight011 (14. August 2009)

Was zur Hölle ist "FIAE "  Ick versteh kein Word!

 Ich arbeite doch inder Werbung!


----------



## Matze (14. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was zur Hölle ist "FIAE "  Ick versteh kein Word!



*F*ach*i*nformatiker für *A*nwendungs*e*ntwicklung
oder kurz: Programmierer 


Werbung hin, Werbung her, da machst du doch was mit Grafik, richtig?


----------



## sight011 (14. August 2009)

Joah auch!  

^^ Alles Mögliche!

Ich WILL WOCHENENDEEEEE!!


----------



## Bexx (14. August 2009)

noch 51min und ich habe es geschafft....

Oh Gott, meine Hand tut mir so weh. Ich habe jetzt fast vier Stunden in einem mega Speed gecodet und ich hab so Schmerzen im Ringfinger, weil ich mit dem immer auf Shift drücke beim Tippen...

DaEineVariableBeiUnsInDiesemFormatGeschriebenWird und auch oft genauso lange ist, könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie oft ich Shift drücken musste...

Ich glaub, jetzt ohne Witz, ich hab die Sehne überlastet, es tut weh bis hoch in den Ellbogen!

Was man nicht alles für seine Firma tut...


----------



## sight011 (14. August 2009)

> Ich habe jetzt fast vier Stunden in einem mega Speed gecodet



Als nicht Programmierer klingt das ganz schön *krank und pervers*  


Salzstan´gen und Cola würde ich da empfehlen


----------



## Matze (14. August 2009)

@Bexx
ist doch Standard so zu schreiben. Ich hatte mal, als ich richtig viel, richtig schnell Programmieren musst mir fast angewöhnt immSoZuSchreibenDaJaLeerzeichenDamitÜberflüssigWerden ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (15. August 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Salzstan´gen und Cola würde ich da empfehlen



^^
Die alten Kalauer sind doch immer noch die Besten . Langsam geht mein Urlaub zur Neige... Mal schauen ob ich heute zum Abschluss noch ein Riesending hinzimmer, aber eigtl hab ich das gestern schon erledigt. Naja egal, ich werde euch in nächster Zeit dann wieder etwas öfters mit meiner Anwesenheit beglücken.


----------



## sight011 (15. August 2009)

> Die alten Kalauer sind doch immer noch die Besten



Puh wenigstens einer hat es verstanden  Ich bring nie wieder so einen Spruch glaube ich


----------



## Ex1tus (16. August 2009)

Naja, Programmierer haben das schon zu oft gehört glaub ich. Ne, bitte sight. Wie schon gesagt: Das sind die besten .


----------



## Ex1tus (20. August 2009)

Los jetzt. Die 20 000 müssen wir dieses Jahr noch packen. oO


----------



## sight011 (20. August 2009)

Hui!  Sag bloß hier herrscht schon die gnaze Woche Funkstille? 

Bin leider krank - hab Grippe 

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (20. August 2009)

Da haste dir ja die beste Jahreszeit für rausgesucht . Sowas nervt wie Hölle. Im Winter hat man eh nix sinnvolles zu tun, aber sowas immer im Sommer....ekelhaft.


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2009)

... Du sagst es - man man - naja geht ja schon wieder besser!  Aber hab immer noch nen leichten Schädel ...


----------



## sight011 (21. August 2009)

Hier mal ein bisschen Promo für Atze-Matze:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYackhFiMLM 

mir gefällt der Track ausgesprochen gut


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

Guten Morgen. Heute jemand da?


----------



## MiMi (24. August 2009)

Guten morgen. Japp bin da


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

Das ist schön. Wie war dein Wochenende?


----------



## MiMi (24. August 2009)

Anstrengend, waren bei ner Freundin (3 std Zug) und dann in die disco bis um halb 5, am Freitag. 
Hab dann nur bis 10 geschlafen, Samstag um 9 ins Bett. Und ich fuehl mich immer noch total zerknautscht ^^ Und das ich wieder herkommen muss hab ich auch keine Lust.

Und bei dir?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

Hajaa, an komischen Zeiten geschlafen, einiges gefeiert und mit den Eltern Minigolf gespielt .


----------



## MiMi (24. August 2009)

Und hab ich in letzter Zeit irgendwas verpasst? War ja kaum hier im Forum.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

Nö ich glaub nicht...im Sommer ist ja hier immer allgemein weniger los. Verständlicherweise.


----------



## MiMi (24. August 2009)

Naja wieso, gearbeitet wird ja trotzdem. Wie hast denn letzte Woche Donnerstag ueberstanden wo es so heiss war?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

Viele nehmen sich ja ihren Urlaub im Sommer (so wie ich). Im Winter brauch ich keinen, da kann ich auch arbeiten...

Das Geheimnis ist: nur die nötigsten Bewegungen ausführen .


----------



## MiMi (24. August 2009)

Japp, war ich aber froh das ich net zur Arbeit musste. Haett ich zum Bus und Zug laufen muessen. Waere ganz schoen abartig geworen ^^

Achja total genial aufm Rueckweg von der Freundin wir mussten umsteigen. Steigen aus auf Gleis 2, daneben ist Gleis 1. Sonst nix zu sehen, laut Plan mussten wir Gleis 31 haben. Wir dachten schon da stimmt was net, naja sehen nen Schild richtung Gleis 31. Also da lang, dann ueber ne Bruecke laufen laufen laufen, und da war dann noch ein Gleis das war dann 31. Der Bahnhof hatte also 3 Gleise, 1,2 und 31.


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

Wohin Tippfehler führen können .


----------



## MiMi (24. August 2009)

Naja ^^ Wer weiss vielleicht wollen die ja noch SO umbauen  Aber wohl eher unwahrscheinlich in dem kleinen Kaff.
Der Bahnhof in Essen war auch toll. von gleis 7 auf 22 oder so. Die sind da am umbauen. Also mussten wir komplett Bahnhof raus, ueber 2 Hauptstrassen, an der Innenstadt vorbei, irgendwo wieder in den Bahnhof rein und dann kam erst Gleis 22. Was fuer ne daemliche Planung dort. Hatten 8 min zum Umsteigen, also hiess es rennen. Find ich immer ganz toll. Oeffentliche Verkehrsmittel sind schon was tolles


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Oeffentliche Verkehrsmittel sind schon was tolles



Word!

Die nächste Bushaltestelle ist von meiner Wohnung nur 1-2 min Fußweg weg, d. h.  ich geh immer erst 4-5 Minuten bevor der Bus (laut Fahrplan!) fährt aus dem Haus. Normalerweise kommt der auch immer noch 2 min zu spät. Aber wenn man dann mal erst 2 min vorher aus dem Haus kommt sieht man ihn schon aus der Ferne weiterfahren...

Von Zugverpätungen will ich garnicht reden....wenn man dann stundenlang irgendwo in der Pampa steht....nene...


----------



## MiMi (24. August 2009)

Gott sei dank blieben bei uns die Verspaetungen aus. Bzw der Bus womit wir zum Bahnhof fahren wollten auf dem Rueckweg, kam nicht, also mussten wir zum Bahnhof laufen und waren dadruch zu spaet, also auch rennen. 

Aber das mit dem zu frueh kommen von Bussen kenn ich auch schon. Eigentlich ist der hier auch immer zu spaet bis zu 15 min. Aber kaum ist man bissel spaeter hier raus ist er ueberpuenktlich. 

Vielleicht fahr ich ja dann ab naechsten Monat mit dem Auto her. Ma sehen.


----------



## Bexx (24. August 2009)

huhu =)

na wie gehts euch?

Bin hier fast am sterben von der Hitze...
32°C sollens werden, aber es sind mindestens schon 35 bei uns....
Kaum auszuhalten in einem nicht-klimatisierten Büro


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. August 2009)

Da lob ich mir doch unsere Klimaanlage  und mein Auto.
Kine Problem mit der Hitze und kein Problem mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln.

Bleibt leider nur das Problem das mein Auto keine Klimaanlage hat und ich die 40min Rückfahrt wohl ziemlich schwitzen werde :-(


----------



## Bexx (24. August 2009)

Es ist echt eine Zumutung in so einer Hitze zu arbeiten...

Gerade wenn man was programmieren soll, braucht man 
Ruhe und Konzentration,. was ich hier definitiv net hab, 
da ich meine ganze Konzentration darauf verwende nicht zu kollabieren 

Und dann noch der Geruch der in der Luft liegt, grauenvoll ...


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

Ich hock in einem Stahlbetonbau. Da ist es einfach mal immer mind. 5°C kühler als draußen...auch im Winter . Aber nur die nötigsten Bewegungen machen ist in dieser Hitze das absolute Primärziel. Behaltet euren Gesichtsausdruck den ihr jetz habt bei. Ellbogen bleiben jetzt so auf dem Tisch, genauso die Beine unterm Tisch. Es werden nur, aber auch nur wenn absolut nötig, die Finger und Hände bewegt. Hilft.


----------



## MiMi (24. August 2009)

Klasse und ich friere ^^ Bloede Klimaanlage hier.
Dann komm ich gleich nach draussen und bekomm nen schok wegen der 10-15 Grad Waerme Unterschied ^^ Ihr koennt ja bissel hierher abgeben, dann is euch net mehr so warm und hier isses net merh so kalt


----------



## Ex1tus (24. August 2009)

Hmm, erwartest du jetzt das ich Sachen schreib wie *MiMi 5°C abgeb* ?

Aber ich bin auch ein Idiot...war heute früh so verpeilt das ich ne lange Hose angezogen hab. Und Kleidervorschriften gibts hier irgendwie eh nicht. Die Weiblichkeit rennt hier mit Hotpants rum....


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

Guten morgen.
Noe erwart ich net, ich dacht eig du gibst mir das wirklich 

@Kleiderordnung
Umso besser. Wenn ich an die armen denk die Anzuege tragen muessen, bin ich froh das ich das net muss.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Guten Morgen. Im Moment ist die Temperatur sehr angenehm...


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. August 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Die Weiblichkeit rennt hier mit Hotpants rum....




Wie nenn sich das denn dann?
arbeitsmotivation?


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

Japp find ich auch. Problem nur, das heut wieder so nen bloeder Dienstag is.


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Wie nenn sich das denn dann?
> arbeitsmotivation?



Naja, ich hock hier in meinem Kabuff und geh da am Tag vllt 10-mal raus und dann auch nicht weit . Ich werd da nicht besonders motiviert. Aber ich glaub die Lagerjungs halten sich oft länger im Büro auf als nötig .

@MiMi: Komischerweise gehts heute....trotz Dienstag.


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

Wenn die weibchen dann die Figur dafuer haben, das zu tragen, kann ich mri das vorstlelen


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. August 2009)

ich will auch :-(


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

Hotpants anziehen?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Oder die Figur haben um Hotpants anziehen zu können?


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

Hm, dann wohl beides


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. August 2009)

weder noch.....

ich will auch aktraktive Mädels in knappen höschen um meinen schreibtisch rennen sehen


----------



## MiMi (25. August 2009)

Aso, na dann ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> weder noch.....
> 
> ich will auch aktraktive Mädels in knappen höschen um meinen schreibtisch rennen sehen



Falsche Firma und falscher Beruf wahrscheinlich .


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. August 2009)

werd ich wohl doch nochmal über ner Umschulung nachdenken... fragt sich nur als was


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Textildesigner. Und dann gehste in den Unterwäschebereich....


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. August 2009)

mal schauen.. denke da wird es mir an Kreativität fehlen.....


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Vielleicht beflügeln ja die holden weiblichen Rundungen deine Kreativität?


----------



## salzkrebs (25. August 2009)

oder wie wärs mit bauarbeiter xD
du bist mit freiem oberkörper mitten auf der hauptstrasse und siehst viele viele viele mädels in knappen bekleidungen an dir vorbei gehen ^^ und das den ganzen tag
1. du bekommst ne gesunde baustellen bräune
2. vllt bekommst ja ein paar mädels ab xD


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Und es wird praktisch erwartet das du denen hintergaffst wie ne Kuh einem Zug .


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. August 2009)

und mit 40 den Rücken kaputt.....


----------



## Ex1tus (25. August 2009)

Du bist auch mit nix zufrieden. Wie wäre es mit Pornofilmregisseur?


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. August 2009)

da sind die mädels immer so hässlich... sehen immer so "verbraucht" aus


----------



## Ex1tus (26. August 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Dann werde halt Pornoanwerber. Dann kannste dir die ganzen Unverbrauchten angucken.


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Guten morgen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. August 2009)

Bin dafür wir ändern das Thema und genießen einen niveauvollen Mittwochmorgen 

Ich hab mich heute morgen ausreichent an meinem arbeitsplatz eingedeckt:
- 200g Harribo Goldbären
- 2 Packungen Maoam
- 3x Ahoj-Brause-Bonbons
- 366g Nimm 2 Lachgummi (Frucht & Jughurt)

außerdem für heute Mittag: 2 Brötchen die Später zusammen mit einem leckerem Eintopf gegessen werden


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Hm, ich hab 
- 2 Aepfel
- 1 Weinbergpfirsisch
- 3 Pflaumen
- 3 Scheiben Brot (2 als Sandwitch mit Kaese, Wurst, Tomate, Gurke und 1 mit Quark und Marmelade)

Dazu hab ich noch 1 Energy Dose und 1 Flasche Wasser


----------



## Ex1tus (26. August 2009)

Was ihr immer alles esst .

Ich hab ne Flasche Spezi, ne Flasche Apfelschorle und eine Packung Vivil....


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. August 2009)

MiMi... du lebst wohl etwas gesünder als ich was ?


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Was ihr immer alles esst .
> 
> Ich hab ne Flasche Spezi, ne Flasche Apfelschorle und eine Packung Vivil....


Und essen? 




Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> MiMi... du lebst wohl etwas gesünder als ich was ?


Nur wenn ich arbeiten geh ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (26. August 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Und essen?



Essen? Gegessen wird erst in der Mittagspause. Wobei ich jetzt doch was kleines vertragen könnte, aber ich fall früh aus dem Bett direkt ins Bad und dann direkt in die Arbeit. Keine Zeit um mir was zu essen mitzunehmen.


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Hm, also jeden Tag was kaufen waer mir zu teuer.


----------



## Ex1tus (26. August 2009)

Mach ich ja nicht. Ich hab  den schönen Vorteil das ich nur ein paar Minuten bis zu meiner Wohnung laufen muss.


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Naja gut, dann is fuer die Mittagspause vorgesorgt. Aber was ist mit dem Vormittag und Nachmittag?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. August 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Aber was ist mit dem Vormittag und Nachmittag?



1-1,5 l trinken und 2 Zigaretten. Wobei ich Essensspenden gerne annehme .

edit: Es kommt halt dann teilweise vor das ich mittags n Kilo Lasagne wegputze.


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Da wuerd ich ja nur noch zum Klo rennen ^^
Und wenn ich dann mittags so viel essen wuerde, wuerd cih danach sicher net mehr mich bewegen koennen, bzw net mehr arbeiten koennen


----------



## Ex1tus (26. August 2009)

Bewegen muss ich mich ja auch fast nie . Und ich bin ziemlich groß, ergo großer Magen (und große Blase)


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. August 2009)

Ich trink dabei meist auch immer 2 Flaschen Wasser (diemal leb ich hier wohl recht gesund) 
Mittagessen ist eigentlich immer was selbst mitgebrachtest, da usnere Kantine noch nicht aktiv ist (Firma ist vor kurzem umgezogen)
Manchmal gehts hier auch zu den Stadtwerken in Gütersloh, da kann man auch in der Kantine es gehen wenn man dort nicht arbeitet.

@Ex1tus wie groß ist den groß?


----------



## Ex1tus (26. August 2009)

Die magische Grenze hab noch nicht geknackt, bin aber kurz davor .


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Was ist denn die magische Grenze? 2m?


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. August 2009)

mir fehlen auch nur 4cm bis zur "magischen grenze"


----------



## Ex1tus (26. August 2009)

Bei mir sind es 2-4 cm. Je nachdem zu welcher Tageszeit ich mich messe .


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Ohwei ich fuehl mich so klein


----------



## MiMi (26. August 2009)

Naja ich wuensch euch einen feinen Feierabend. Bis morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Guten Morgen. Schon Donnerstag? Die Woche ging irgendwie schnell vorbei...


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Morgen ja, gut nein. Mir droehnt der Kopf als haett ich gesoffen.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Ich hatte gestern ein paar Bier, aber mir gehts blendend. Naja, wenn ich von der geringen Zahl fertig gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich ja schon schämen müssen , aber das ich so fit bin....

Wenig geschlafen?


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Ne eig net. Aber hatte gestern auch schon Kopfweh. Und die Tage davor auch hin und wieder. Nur heut iss es schon beim aufstehen so. Echt abartig.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Ich glaub du trinkst zuwenig Bier .


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Ich trink gar keins ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Ok. Du trinkst viel zu wenig Bier .


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Ok. Es wird Zeit für flache Witze.

Wie nennt man einen Keks unter einem Baum?


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Keksbaum? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Ein schattiges Plätzchen! 


3 Frauen beim Eisessen. Eine leckt, eine kaut und eine leckt&kaut. Welche ist verheiratet?


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Vermutlich die die kaut ^^
Frisch verheiratet, leckt
Zu lange verheiratet, kaut
Verheiratet aber in ner Liebschaft, kaut und leckt


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Und? Erzaehl schon.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Die mit dem Ring am Finger .


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Hm, naja dann ^^


----------



## MiMi (27. August 2009)

Naja ich mach mich dann gleich auch ma weg, schoenen Feierabend.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. August 2009)

Düss. Ich bleib noch ein paar Minütchen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. August 2009)

Bin ich wohl heute der erste hier?


Heute Berufsschule..... --> 14:00uhr feierabend


----------



## MiMi (28. August 2009)

Guten morgen.
Ich werd auch bissel eher gehen, muss noch zur Schule mir den Raum fuer Montag ansehen wo ich die Praesentatiion hab. 
Muesst irh mir alle die Daumen druecken, erst muss ich Prasentation halten dann kommt muendliche Abfrage vom Projekt etc und dann wird entschieden ob ich studium geschafft hab oder net...


----------



## Ex1tus (28. August 2009)

Guten Morgen. Einiges zu tun. *daumen drück*


----------



## MiMi (28. August 2009)

Naja Leute, hier is ja eh nix meh rlos. Schoenes Wochenende


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. August 2009)

Und Willkommen zurück 
Der Countdown läuft...
5 days left ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Morgen. So denk ich normalerweise erst am Mittwoch


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. August 2009)

Heute beginnen wir aber nunmal schon am Montag 

Was gabs denn am wochenende bei euch so spannendes?


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Freitag war nicht spannend, bißchen mit mein Bruder gechillt (Film+Bier). Am Samstag dann auf ein Open Air. Das hätte ich mir aber sparen können, denn irgendwie gefällt mir das ganze oldschool Hardcore Zeugs nicht mehr wirklich...Was ging bei dir so? Party bis zum umfallen?


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

PeaZz in!
und guten Morgen...


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Matze ist zurück im Game .


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Körperlich ja, aber mein Geist schwimmt gerade noch im Meer


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Wo warste denn? Italien, Spanien, Türkei?


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Italien. War sau geil.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Glaub ich. Mein Geld hat diese Jahr leider nicht für einen "richtigen" Urlaub gereicht.


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Ich bin auch sehr billig weg gekommen. Hab mit in der Wohnung von meiner Freundin und deren Eltern gewohnt und die Anreise ging auch über deren Verwandschaft.
Der Urlaub hat mich also nicht ganz 200 € gekostet


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

O.O Nicht schlecht. Soviel geht ja normalerweise schon für die Reise nach Italien drauf .


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. August 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Was ging bei dir so? Party bis zum umfallen?



Freitag warn Geburtstag von nem Freund von mir. Hab mich da etwas in den Tequila verguckt. Den Geburtstag von einem Beaknntem an dem abend darauf, bin ich dann freiweillig gefahren, hatte noch die schnauze voll von Freitag.
Sonntag auf nem DoKo-Turnier gewesen und zusammen mit der Mannschaft den ersten Platz abgeräumt 
Und Sonntag abend nen gemütlichen Abend mit meiner Freundin gemacht (Details erspaar ich euch  )


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

@Ex
Ich habe das Wunder gesehen:
Die Liter Anzeige stieg schneller als die Preisanzeige 
Also die Fahr hin und zurück waren insgesammt nicht ganz 50 € ^^


----------



## Johannes7146 (31. August 2009)

Was kostet denn der Spirt zZ in Italien?
Ich habe heute morgen für 85€ meinen Tank vollaufen lassen (1,299€/Liter Super).


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

War in Österreich. Den genauen Preis weis ich nicht mehr, aber alles war unter 1€ pro Liter...


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

*träum*

Wobei du zu schönem Wetter zurückgekommen bist. Da behält man das Urlaubsfeeling immer son bißchen. Wenn man heimkommt und hat englisches Wetter is man so gut wie depri.


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Hmm... ich hab beschlossen ich wache morgen früh steinreich auf. Wenn ich mich morgen also nicht mehr melde, dann hat es geklappt und ich bin auf dem Weg in die Karibik


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Nimm mich mit .


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Dann hilf mir und wünsch dir auch, dass ich morgen steinreich aufwache 
Ach ja, zieh dir dass mal rein: Hier


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Schon vor ein paar Tagen getan.  alter räppä

Ich würde die Betonung nicht so sehr auf STEINreich legen, das Schicksal hat einen schlechten Humor .


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Das beste ist ja, ich hab das Anfangs gar nicht gewusst, dass das jemand hochgeladen hat ^^. Wie findest du es?

Ok, aber sich absichern wird schwer: Dann eben reich an Vermögen und geistiger, sowie körperlicher gesundheit plus ein gesundes soziales Umfeld. (Na komm schon Ex, ich weiß dass du da noch tausende Schlupflöcher finden wirst ;-])


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich nichtmehr genau erinnern, ich hab mich in den letzten Tagen mit Musik zugepumpt. Ich zieh es mir daheim nochmal rein.

So genau will ich es eigtl. auch nicht nehmen . Aber das war halt schon ne Steilvorlage für nen schlechten Witz. 

Reich an Vermögen? Kann auch ein Vermögen von Steinen sein


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

War klar! Ich gebs auf und fresse einen Stein -.-


----------



## MiMi (31. August 2009)

Ich hab bestanden


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Guten Appetit. Mach weiter so, dann haste für den Rest deines Lebens was zu essen. 

Gut gemacht MiMi. Dann kannste mir ja gleich mal Wundsalbe für meine Daumen schicken, die sind wundgedrückt .


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

@Ex
Ich lade dich mal zum Essen ein ;-]

@MiMi
Wie, Was, Wo?
Zieh dir auch mal den Link rein, den ich 6 Posts weiter oben gepostet habe


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Ne danke, ich steh nicht so auf Rohkost .


----------



## MiMi (31. August 2009)

Hihi. Na heut hatt ich ja Abschlusspräsentation vom Projekt. Hab ne 7 bekommen  Somit hab ichs Studium geschafft und trage demnächst mein "Ing." vorm Namen ^^

Danke fürs drücken^^


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Gibt auch Eiersalat. (So! Mal sehen ob du drauf kommst, worauf ich anspiele und ne, nix versautes )


----------



## MiMi (31. August 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Ach ja, zieh dir dass mal rein: Hier





			
				Matze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @MiMi
> [...]
> Zieh dir auch mal den Link rein, den ich 6 Posts weiter oben gepostet habe



Arg, muss ich mri das länger als 2 sek antun? ^^


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Ja, hab ich gemacht.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Eben. Wenigstens Interesse heucheln 

Matze, ich weiß sofort auf was du anspielst


----------



## Matze (31. August 2009)

Auweia! Entweder sagst du jetzt die richtige Antwort Ex oder, was viiiieeelllll warscheinlicher ist, einen Blödsinn


----------



## Ex1tus (31. August 2009)

Ich? Blödsinn? Ach, woher denn?

Ich schätz jetzt einfach mal das du meinen Status meinst...


----------



## Matze (1. September 2009)

Hmpf, du hast es erfasst...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Zum Weschbä a Schlochtschüssl! Mit Eiersalat. 

Ich hab mir gestern mal ein paar Lieder von Kollegah angehört....ich muss immernoch lachen .


----------



## MiMi (1. September 2009)

Guten Morgen


----------



## SimonErich (1. September 2009)

Guten Morgen auch hier


----------



## Matze (1. September 2009)

Morgen ihr beiden.



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mir gestern mal ein paar Lieder von Kollegah angehört....ich muss immernoch lachen .


Sind ja viele abwechslungsreiche Themen dabei


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Kollegah - Big Boss hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ey geh beiseite du Schlampe
> Es ist der Big Boss im seidenen Mantel
> Ich pumpe die eisernen Hanteln
> reguliere die Szene allein, denn die ganzen
> ...



Der meint das auch noch ernst oder?  Och, ich kann nichtmehr...


----------



## Johannes7146 (1. September 2009)

Ist es schon 8 uhr durch?
dann werd ich wohl mal anfagen zu arbeiten 

*kopf von der tastatur hochnehm*


----------



## Matze (1. September 2009)

@Ex
Ich hab den mal Live gesehen und mein erster Gedanke war:
"Ich dachte jetzt kommt Kollega?! Wer ist denn dieses Würstchen?" ^^


----------



## MiMi (1. September 2009)

Es war sogar schon 10 durch ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

"Guck auf die Goldkette, sie ist immer frisch poliert, guck auf die Goldkette, da gibt es nix zu diskutieren." 

Naja, dann mach ich mal lachend Mittagspause...


----------



## Matze (1. September 2009)

An Guten, Ex.

Aber eines muss man dem Kerl lassen: Wenn er will, ist er schnell.


----------



## MiMi (1. September 2009)

Na dann guten Hunger!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Danke, danke. Boah is das heiß draußen. Fast schon eklig.


----------



## Matze (1. September 2009)

Mecker nicht. Dort wo ich vor einer Woche noch war hatten wir schon 32° ... um halb 11 Uhr Morgens!


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Jaja, is ja geil, wenn man NICHT ARBEITEN MUSS.


----------



## Matze (1. September 2009)

Klingt als wolltest du Urlaub nehmen, hast aber keinen bekommen...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Ne, hatte schon. Aber bei so einem Wetter will man einfach Urlaub.


----------



## Johannes7146 (1. September 2009)

hier (Gütersloh) ist alles bewölkt.


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Waaah, wie schaut denn die Seite aus? *panik*

edit: und wieder normal...mysteriös.


----------



## Matze (1. September 2009)

War bei mir gerade auch so...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Jaja, diese Blogs. Gefährlich für die ganze Menscheit.


----------



## Matze (1. September 2009)

Jap!
Ich wurde beinahe mal von einem Überfahren...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

"Ich simuliere ein Driveby und fahr dich um"


----------



## MiMi (1. September 2009)

Naja ab Ende dieser Woche soll ja der Herbst losgehen. Also keine Panik ^^
Ich wuensch schoenen Feierabend


----------



## Ex1tus (1. September 2009)

Schönen Feierabend, bin dann auch ma wech.


----------



## Johannes7146 (1. September 2009)

ebenso.............


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2009)

Guten Morgen, guten Morgen.


----------



## Matze (2. September 2009)

Moin, moin...


----------



## MiMi (2. September 2009)

Guten morgen. MItte der Woche. Noch 2 mal aufstehen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. September 2009)

letzter Arbeitstag dieser Woche 

Morgen und Übermorgen ist Berufsschule.


----------



## Matze (2. September 2009)

Tipp von mir:
Genieße die Berufsschule


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. September 2009)

Hat beides so seine vor und nachteile.
Die 6 Wochen ferien fand ich auch nicht schlecht (also 5 Tage die Woche arbeiten).


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2009)

Heieiei, ein Stress schonwieder -.-

Warum müssen Frauen ihre eigene mysteriöse Struktur beim arbeiten verfolgen? Son Quatsch...Alles genau aufgeteilt und sie bringt alles durcheinander....


----------



## Matze (2. September 2009)

@Ex
So... jetzt noch mal ganz langsam, damit wir wissen wovon du redest


----------



## MiMi (2. September 2009)

Das weiss er wohl selbst net


----------



## Matze (2. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Stress... Frauen... mysteriöse... Quatsch... durcheinander....



All diese Worte in einem Post, stehen in einem logischen, sehr oft anzutreffenden Zusammenhang und sind bedenkenlos als gesicherte Wahrheit zu akzeptieren.
Sie her:
Das erste Wort ist eine direkte Folge auf das Auftreten des zweiten Wortes. Das in Wort 2 erwähnte veranstaltet oft Wort 4 mit dem besonderen Attribut Wort 3. Die Folge aus dem ganzen ist, dass Wort 2 sehr häufig zu Wort 5 führt.

Exitus ist somit nur Opfer des normalen Verlaufs der Dinge geworden. Leider hat die Wissenschaft noch kein Gegenmittel gefunden. Eine lange Forschung mit zahlreichen Studien hat ergeben: Es geht nicht mit Wort 2, aber auch nicht ohne.

Wort 1 ist somit die am häufigsten auftretende Krankheit bei einem Mann der durch Wort 5 Ausgelöst wird und seinen Ursprung in Wort 2 findet.

Vielen Dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. September 2009)

ui ui...

Nicht das MiMi hier gleich protestiert...
aber da ist schon was wahres dran


----------



## MiMi (2. September 2009)

Hm, koennt ja schwul werden ^^ 
Oder einfach Maedels aussuchen, bei denen das net passiert


----------



## Matze (2. September 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Hm, koennt ja schwul werden ^^
> Oder einfach Maedels aussuchen, bei denen das net passiert





Matze hat gesagt.:


> Es geht nicht mit Wort 2, aber auch *nicht ohne*.



Und dass ist gleich wieder ein Beweis, dass selbst Frauen nicht immer zuhören


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2009)

Wir hatten hier einen Haufen Bilder der bearbeitet werden musste. Wir wollten den unter uns aufteilen. Eigentlich war alles schön ausgemacht, aber die Frau muss nach einem System arbeiten das sich nicht mit dieser Aufteilung verträgt. Und jetzt bin ich allein hier und muss das Chaos (Bilder teilweise doppelt gemacht, unsinnige Dateinamen, usw.) bereinigen...schaut nach Überstunden aus. Das muss heute nämlich fertig werden. Der Quatsch hätte schon kurz nach der Mittagspause erledigt sein können...


----------



## MiMi (2. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und dass ist gleich wieder ein Beweis, dass selbst Frauen nicht immer zuhören



Zuhoeren ja, lesen net immer ^^ Besonders bei so einem seltsamen Wortschwall


----------



## Matze (2. September 2009)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Zuhoeren ja, lesen net immer ^^ Besonders bei so einem seltsamen Wortschwall


Das ist nicht seltsam, das ist genau so einfach und unkompliziert wie Quantenphysik ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (2. September 2009)

So, noch 3 Bilder...gogo, vllt schaff ich das noch vor 6. Das wär cool .

edit: Hab ich euch eigtl schon die Käse-Therorie erzählt?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Guten Morgen....


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Moin.

Nö, die Käse-Theorie kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Mehr Käse=mehr Löcher
mehr Löcher=weniger Käse
also
Mehr Käse=weniger Käse


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Ich bliebe Paradoxenen ^^ (ist die Mehrzahl so richtig?)


----------



## MiMi (3. September 2009)

Guten morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Moin,moin.

Ne, ich denke Paradoxon ist das Singular und Paradoxen Plural.

edit: Falsch gedacht, laut wiktionary (http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Paradoxon) ist Plural "die Paradoxa".


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Gut, dass ich das jetzt weis. Mit diesem Wissen werde ich die Weltherrschaft an mich reisen ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Paradoxa...hört sich an wie ne Krankheit ... Willst du die Weltbevölkerung per Paradoxa ausschalten, so das du der letzte bist und somit auch der Herrscher?


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Nein, ich werde was viel schlimmeres tun!
Ich werde eine Partei gründen. Und diese Partei wird den Menschen helfen und sich nicht selbst im Übermaß bereichern. Paradox, stimmts...


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Fast schon Paranormal. Oder Panorama oder besser mit Rama...bllblbllbl

Hör auf solche Sachen zu erzählen, da dreht man ja durch.


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Ach ja? Pass auf, ich setzt noch einen drauf:
Topmanager, die auf ihre Prämie verzichten, zugunsten von besseren Konditionen für die "gewöhnlichen" Arbeitnehmer
UND
Unzensierte Freiheit im Internet... für China
...


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Lalalalala, ich hör nicht hin lalala.

Achja Matze ich hab gestern jemand deine Lieder geschickt, das is ok, oder?


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Ist nicht nur ok, sonder sogar erwünscht 

Hmm, nicht hinhören also... Ex, ich hab da eine weiter grandiose Idee für eine so furchteinlösende, wie auch nicht tödliche Waffe, mit der wir die Weltherrschaft an uns reisen können ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Oh, das ist ja ne Steilvorlage für einen schlechten, pubertären Witz....Kann Ex1tus sich zurückhalten oder wird es rausplatzen? Wetten sie jetzt. Denn wenn sie jetzt wetten, bekommen sie diesen Haufen abgebrochene Hinterklemmdinger von Kulis kostenlos!


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Wenn du dir schon bei diesen Dingen die Ohren zuhalten musst, dann werden wir mindestens 100 solcher Dinge aufschreiben. Dann werden wir Cher entführen und sie das singen lassen. Und damit werden wir die ganze Welt beschallen, bis wir von ihr freiwillg die Kontrolle über sie erhalten.

Ach ja, laufende Delfine mit ner Laserknarre auf dem Kopf werden vermutlich auch nicht schaden


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Ja, aber nur wenn sie uns hörig sind. Das letzte was wir verdammt noch mal brauchen sind verdammte rebellierende Delfine mit einem verdammten Laser auf ihrem verdammten Kopf.


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Na gut. Du zwingst mich dazu meinen ultimativen, notfall, todsicheren, hyper, mega, ultra, wahnsinnigen Plan zu verraten:
Hundewelpen!
Ganz viele, ganz süße, ganz knuffige Hundewelpen!
Die erfreuen jeden und wenn jeder abgelenkt ist könne wir uns in ruhe die Weltherrschaft an uns reißen ;-] Und damit wir nicht selbst von diesen teuflisch süßen Geschöpfen geblendet werden tragen wir jeweilst 3 von diesen Brillen, die es für die Sonnenfinsterniss gab und verbinden uns noch die Augen


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Und was machen wir mit den Hundeallergikern? Die werden sich daran nicht erfreuen...höchstens sterben aufgrund der hohen Konzentration von Hunden....womit sich das Problem ja von selbst erledigt. Ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wo wir die ganzen Hundewelpen her bekommen...


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Man kann als Chef nicht alles machen, das muss delegiert werden...


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Delegieren! Das ist die Aufgabe von Bossen. Delegieren.

edit: Hei, irgendwie buggy, der Post oben war gerade noch nicht da....hmm...wenn ein Mod mitliest kann er einen von den 2en löschen.


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Hat da jemand ein neues Dieblingswort? ^^
Oder willst du diese Aussage negieren?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. September 2009)

Ich mag das Wort . Naja, ich sag schonmal düs, sind nur noch ein paar Minuten und ich will pünktlich fertig werden.


----------



## Matze (3. September 2009)

Guter Plan.
Hast du die Mädels von gestern eigentlich heute zurechtgestutzt?


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Morgen, auf zum Finale.


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Morgen. Ne, sie hat sich mich weiblicher Logik rausgeredet und es geschafft es so zu drehen das ich dann irgendwie hauptsächlich dran schuld war...obwohl ich doch die Überstunden gemacht hab


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Mensch Ex, darfst dich doch nicht unterkriegen lassen. Ansonsten schau ihnen doch einfach mal ins Gesicht, dann habe sie gleich viel weniger Macht über dich


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Naja, ehrlich gesagt hab ich da keine Lust mich ewig rumzustreiten...Außerdem bekomm ich die Überstunden ja bezahlt. Außerdem bringt es nix gegen jemanden mit ner verdrehten Logik zu diskutieren.


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Und wie wäre es mit gleichen Waffen zurück zu schlagen?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Nönö, ich weiß schon wie ich das mach...Ich hab Geduld...Rache muss genoßen werden .


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Na ja, zu was wichtigerem: 
Wie viele Hundewelpen hast du bereits zusammen?


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Moment ich muss kurz durchzählen *murmel*ei, vie*murmel* *überleg* Also wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, dürfte es jetzt so ca. 0 sein.


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Ok, soviele habe ich auch, also haben wir zusammen *tuschel*quadrat,...pie,...Pytagoras...*/tuschel* doppelt so viele


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Krass. Soviel wie wir jetzt schon geschafft haben, werde ich mich erstmal in ein seidenes Gewand hüllen, mich in einen gepolsterten Korbsessel setzen und Zigarren rauchen die auf den Schenkeln von exotischen Schönheiten gerollt worden sind.


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Mir würde schon 2 Tage Urlaub reichen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Genügsam und bescheiden...so wird das nichts mit der Weltherrschaft. Agressiv, arrogant und asozial musste da sein, sonst wird das nix.


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Na ja, falls alle Stricke reißen werde ich halt Pokemontrainer ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Gute Idee, da könnte es dann auch wieder mit der Weltherrschaft klappen, musst halt nur ne Pokemonarmee haben.


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

So schwer dürfte dich doch nicht zusammen zu stellen sein. Wir klauen sie einfach von den millionen Kids. Die fangen doch ständig welche, da fällt es nicht auf, wenn mal ein paar fehlen


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Mal schauen . Erstmal kommt das Wochenende! Wie schaut da deine Planung aus?


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Außer heute Abend mal seit langem wieder Disco (weiß nicht mal ob ich darauf Lust habe) nix. Frage zurück


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Heute is noch net ganz klar, muss mich noch mit den Atzen kurzschließen. Aber morgen gehts auf "Nasty" nach Nürnberg, das wird absolut geil (das letzte Mal hab ich mir bei der Band das Knie verdreht, vorher ist mein Fuß aber noch in 2 Gesichtern gelandet  Headshot und Doublekill gleichzeitig )


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Hmm, du kannst ja schonmal erklähren was das ist, ich mach Mittag


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Nasty ist eine Band aus dem Beatdown-Genre, laut Wikipedia ein "eigenständiger, aber vom Hardcore beeinflusster Stil". Auf diesen Konzerten ist der Tanzstil hart. Wiki drückt es wieder gut aus: "Es werden Schläge, Kickbox-Griffe und hohe Tritte im Moshpit eingesetzt, dabei trennt sich jedoch häufig der eigentlich Pit vom Rest des unbeteiligten Publikums. Dabei kann es geschehen, dass jemand heftigere Treffer einstecken muss. Die Tritte können aus einer Körperdrehung heraus oder in geradlinigen Auf- und Abbewegungen erfolgen. Gelegentlich werden auch komplizierte Sprungtritt-Varianten gezeigt, für die die Ausübenden teilweise extra Kampfsportarten trainieren."


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Ähhh... also gehst du auf eine Shaolin-Show 
Sorry, aber ich kann mir da grade nicht viel drunter vorstellen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Da spielt ne Musik, und vorne stehen ein paar Hampelmänner und kämpfen mit unsichtbaren Ninjas im Takt der Musik. Und ab und an wird halt mal jemand vom anderen getroffen (also von anderen Tänzern, nicht von den Ninjas ). Beatdownzeugs hab ich doch schon gepostet oder?
Cunthunt777 - Auf gehts, Ab gehts
EMBRACED BY HATRED - IMMORTALITY
SIX FT. DITCH - MARCH OF THE SFD


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Nicht dass ich wüsste, aber ich hoffe ich denke zuhause dran, mir das mal rein zu ziehen


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Lass dich ein bißchen darauf ein, viele "Beatdownler" mögen auch Hip-Hop und warum sollte das nicht auch umgekehrt funktionieren .


----------



## Matze (4. September 2009)

Ok, dann wird dieses We wohl mal wieder der Horizont um einen kleinen Tellerrand mehr erweitert


----------



## Ex1tus (4. September 2009)

Oder wir nehmen dich am Samstag mit . Dann siehst es gleich mal live .


----------



## sight011 (6. September 2009)

Ab morgen geht es wieder zur Arbeit


----------



## Ex1tus (7. September 2009)

Morgen. 

Richtig erkannt sight . Warst in Urlaub?


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. September 2009)

Guten Morgend allerseits.


----------



## sight011 (7. September 2009)

Ich hatte 2 Wochen Schule!  Also Ja 

Was ist hier so passiert? Gefreiter Ex1tus bitte um Bericht!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. September 2009)

Öhh, gute Frage. Das Wochenende hat mein Erinnerungsvermögen anscheinend beschädigt . Ich weiß nur noch das ich Matze von Beatdown überzeugen wollte...


----------



## sight011 (7. September 2009)

Wat is Beatdown? 

Meine beiden letzten Wochenenden waren der Hammer.!#


----------



## Ex1tus (7. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Cunthunt777 - Auf gehts, Ab gehts
> EMBRACED BY HATRED - IMMORTALITY
> SIX FT. DITCH - MARCH OF THE SFD



Dafür hätteste nicht weit nach oben scrollen müssen....
Ist die Frage "Wieviel hast du geschlafen?" bezeichnend für die Qualität der Wochenenden?


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ist die Frage "Wieviel hast du geschlafen?" bezeichnend für die Qualität der Wochenenden?



Ich denke nicht.
Denn damit ist ja nicht beantwortet was einem evtl den schalf geraubt hat.
Waren es die unzähligen Partys oder die eine nervige Mücke die einem vom Schlaf abgehalten hat.

Auch ein Wochenende mit viel schlaf kann gut oder schlecht gewesen sein


----------



## Ex1tus (7. September 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke nicht.
> Denn damit ist ja nicht beantwortet was einem evtl den schalf geraubt hat.
> Waren es die unzähligen Partys oder die eine nervige Mücke die einem vom Schlaf abgehalten hat.
> 
> Auch ein Wochenende mit viel schlaf kann gut oder schlecht gewesen sein



Meine Mückenjagerskills sind in letzter Zeit enorm gestiegen. Sogar diese blöden "Sssss"-Steckmücken erwisch ich ständig. 

Aber stimmt, wirklich beantwortet is es damit nicht.


----------



## sight011 (7. September 2009)

> Ich denke nicht.
> Denn damit ist ja nicht beantwortet was einem evtl den schalf geraubt hat.
> Waren es die unzähligen Partys oder die eine nervige Mücke die einem vom Schlaf abgehalten hat.



Ich glaube er spielt darauf an wie viel Frauen mich wach gehalten haben 

Und wieviel ich gesoffen habe, bis man irgendwann morgens, - wenn es hell wird nach Hause kommt! 


Ich hab gar nicht geschlafen 



> Sleep is the cousin of death



Merk dir das Ex


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2009)

Ok, ich befolge deinen Rat, weiser sight.


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

Moin moin.

Willkommen zurück sight.


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

Brav Ex  

Matze hast du deine Mail-Box abgehört oder war das nicht deine Nummer?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2009)

Guten Morgen, guten Morgen.


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Matze hast du deine Mail-Box abgehört oder war das nicht deine Nummer?


Lass mich es so ausdrücken: Hä? (Übersetzung von was sprichst du? Was ist passiert?)


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

Ich wollte dich anrufen - war mir nicht ganz sicher ob das deine numemr war - die unter Matze in meinem Handy zu finden war!  (Hast du eine 0173 Nummer?)

Hab nen Beat am start, bin am überlegen ob ich nicht mal wieder selbst in Aktion treten sollte   - und als ich dich anrief (wie gesagt wenn es deine numemr war) habe ich dir auf die Mailbox gesprochen.


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

Nö, ist definitiv nicht meine 

Oh yes, sightmaster gibt den Ton an -> Jungs, versteckt eure Mädels ;-)


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

*rofl*

Ok dann hoffe ich besteht der andere Matze nicht darauf, den Track mit mir zu machen 



> Jungs, versteckt eure Mädels



Harr Harr  


P.S.: Schau mal bei studi da kommen demnächst voll die geilen Fotos auf die ich verlinkt sein werde


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2009)

Geil-lustig oder geil-erotisch?


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Geil-lustig oder geil-erotisch?


So wie ich sight einschätze würde er antworten: "geil-geil"

@sight
WAS!! Es gibt noch einen anderen Matze 
Hehe, ein Feature wäre schon geil (Jaja Ex1tus, jetzt fang mal wieder an zu rätseln)


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

> Geil-lustig oder geil-erotisch?



Geil Geil = Beides!! 



> WAS!! Es gibt noch einen anderen Matze



Ich dachte auch es gebe nur einen Matze 


Könnte klappen mit dem feat.  Thema wäre Sommer! Aber ich gebe dir erst den Beat bevor du anfängst Ideen zu sammeln!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> WAS!! Es gibt noch einen anderen Matze
> Hehe, ein Feature wäre schon geil (Jaja Ex1tus, jetzt fang mal wieder an zu rätseln)



Hmm? Wie meinen?


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Könnte klappen mit dem feat.  Thema wäre Sommer! Aber ich gebe dir erst den Beat bevor du anfängst Ideen zu sammeln!


Zu geil. Eine Idee einen Track über den Sommer zu machen hatte ich diesen Sommer auch schon. Allerdings verworfen, weil mir kein passender Beat untergekommen ist 

@Ex
Ich habe gesagt, dass das geil wird. Du darfst nun wieder rätseln welches Geil


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

> Ich habe gesagt, dass das geil wird. Du darfst nun wieder rätseln welches Geil



Ahhhhhhhh!  




> Zu geil. Eine Idee einen Track über den Sommer zu machen hatte ich diesen Sommer auch schon. Allerdings verworfen, weil mir kein passender Beat untergekommen ist



Na dafür bin ich ja da! Hoffe er gefällt dir und findest ihn dafür passend! Ich schick ihn dir morgen mal


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

Sehr gut, dann kann ich mein Hirn endlich mal wieder für Leistungen hochfahren ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2009)

Hammergeil, zu geil, vllt auch erotisch geil, weiß man ja im voraus noch nicht....Moment, da dringt ein Witz in mein Bewußtsein...er übernimmt mein Bewußtsein...er..muss erzählt....werden.

Polizist: "Herr Meier warum haben sie nicht geholfen als der Mann ihr Frau verprügelt hat?"
Hr. Meier: "Ich hab gedacht er schaffst allein."

Tödöö tödöö tödööö.


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. September 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal wieder was sagen : *blub*


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

> Polizist: "Herr Meier warum haben sie nicht geholfen als der Mann ihr Frau verprügelt hat?"
> Hr. Meier: "Ich hab gedacht er schaffst allein."



Der Witz kam hier gut an  


Ich hab schon paar Ideen für meinen Text @ Matze er soll Kopfkino verschaffen


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab schon paar Ideen für meinen Text @ Matze er soll Kopfkino verschaffen


Kopfkino... das wird nicht leicht... Tja, an Aufgaben wächst man 

@Ex
Immer wenn ich den Witz höre muss ich daran denken, wie er von Otto (Der mit den Ottifanten ^^) erzählt wurde.


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2009)

Kopfkino ist nicht leicht? Ich kann Kopfkino immer garnicht verhindern....


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Kopfkino ist nicht leicht? Ich kann Kopfkino immer garnicht verhindern....


Kopfkino zu haben ist leicht.
Welches zu erzeugen ist schon schwieriger.
Welches zu erzeugen und dabei immer zu reimen ist noch mal schwieriger.
Welches zu erzeugen, dabei immer zu reimen und dabei noch darauf zu achten, dass du ungefähr mit den Silben immer eine gewisse Zeilenlänge hast ich gar nicht so einfach.

Ok, ich geb zu, der Beat macht sowas meist wieder ein bischen wett


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Kopfkino zu haben ist leicht.
> Welches zu erzeugen ist schon schwieriger.
> Welches zu erzeugen und dabei immer zu reimen ist noch mal schwieriger.
> Welches zu erzeugen, dabei immer zu reimen und dabei noch darauf zu achten, dass du ungefähr mit den Silben immer eine gewisse Zeilenlänge hast ich gar nicht so einfach.



Aber nur minimal . Boah, Nachmittagsmüdgkeit mit voller Wucht...


----------



## Matze (8. September 2009)

Ich habe meine schon überwunden


----------



## Ex1tus (8. September 2009)

Naja, lang is ja nich mehr hin. Endspurt undso.


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2009)

sorry konnte heute nicht merh schreiben melde mich morgen wieder


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2009)

Guten Morgen, Freunde der Arbeit oO


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

Morgen....


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2009)

Die Nachmittagsmüdigkeite hat bei mir noch dafür gesorgt das ich 12 Stunden geschlafen hab O.O

Aber ich hab mich auch nicht ganz so gut gefühlt, vllt hab ich durch diese Schlaf-Orgie eine aufkommende Krankheit abgewehrt....


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

Vielleicht hat dir auch nur jemand Schlafmittel untergejubelt


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2009)

Das kann sein. Da hab ich mir gerade ne Flasche Wasser aufgemacht. Da kam ja auf einen Schlag diese Müdigkeit. Da hat jemand was reingepanscht.


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

Die Frage ist nur WER und WOZU?!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2009)

Vielleicht war es meine Mutter weil sie will das ich unter der Woche mehr schlafe. Die hat mich nämlich am Sonntag nochmal besucht. Während ich Kaffee gemacht hab hat sie genug Zeit gehabt. Dann könnte es noch mein Mitbewohner gewesen sein, den es nervt wenn ich lang wach bin...

edit: Wahrscheinlich war es aber eine buntgemixte Truppe aus sprechenden, high-end ausgestatten Tieren, die mich bestraft dafür bestraft hat das ich soviele Mücken getötet habe. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn ich jezt eine Bombe im Körper trage....


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

Ich befürchte, es wird etwas ernsteres sein.
Fahr dich am besten mal mit einem Metall-Detektor ab. Anschließend läufst du an einem SEHR starken Elektromagneten vorbei. Lass dich von einem Arzt komplett durchchecken; und wenn am nächsten Tag die Arztpraxis weg ist, dann weist du, dass mehr im Busch ist


----------



## sight011 (9. September 2009)

Oha  hier ist ja schon wieder was los! 

Ist von euch zufällig jemand bei facebook, I need some help


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

Ich bins nicht. Was läuft denn schief?


----------



## sight011 (9. September 2009)

Nix - meld dich da mal an da gibt es voll das  geile game!!


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2009)

Myspace, VZ, tutorials ist ja auch schon fast so ne Plattform . Einfach überall anmelden...


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

Ich denke, ich bin schon bei genügend Dingen angemeldet


----------



## Johannes7146 (9. September 2009)

Ich auch... irgendwie ist das so oder so alles das gleiche...
facebook, Schueler/Studi/Mein VZ, Wer kennt wen, Lokalisten....


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2009)

Nix da. Ist doch geil sich überall anzumelden um dann überall die selben Leute zu adden ....

Wahrscheinlich war in dem Schlafmittelwasser noch was anderes drin, denn ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine Lust zu rauchen...d.h. freiwillig und ohne den Versuch aufzuhören oder sowas bin ich schon über 24 Stunden rauchfrei...


----------



## sight011 (9. September 2009)

Ich bin bei facebook nur wegen den Schwedinnen  

und jetzt hat mein vorgesetzter mir da so 2 geile Games gezeigt und jetzt zocken wir das den ganzen Tag nur noch 

 zumindest zwischendurch! AMcht süchtig :


----------



## Johannes7146 (9. September 2009)

Zu Müde zum Rauchen?
Das ist eine geschäftsIdee....

Rauchfrei in 3 Tagen


----------



## Matze (9. September 2009)

@Ex
Uhhh... das wird immer mysteriöser 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> und jetzt hat mein vorgesetzter mir da so 2 geile Games gezeigt und jetzt zocken wir das den ganzen Tag nur noch
> 
> zumindest zwischendurch! AMcht süchtig :



Oh man, unglaublich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Traumjob: zocken, zocken, schwedinen angucken


----------



## Ex1tus (9. September 2009)

Hmm, vllt liegt es auch daran das mein Vorrat an günstigen Kippen aus der Tschechei knapp wird...

2,20€ vs. 5€....


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Guten Morgen, guten Tach.
wieder mal Arbeit.
Blüärgh.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Wünsche einen guten Morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Hast dir das Beatdownzeugs eigentlich mal angehört?


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Ja.
Aber ehrlich gesagt versteh ich nicht, was das speziell zu Beatdown macht.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu was?


----------



## tomkruse (10. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Nix da. Ist doch geil sich überall anzumelden um dann überall die selben Leute zu adden ....



Macht doch viel mehr Spaß, sich überall anzumelden und dann überall andere Leute zu adden. Dadurch hat man Abwechslung. Eine Community für jeden Wochentag, das macht das Leben viel interessanter


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Inzwischen doch schon fast für jeden Monatstag


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

@Ex
Im Gegensatzt zu Matel oder so (sorry, kenne mich in der Szene überhaupt nicht aus)


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Matel



Ich kenn mich mit Kinderspielzeug auch nicht aus .

Beatdown ist so ne Metal-Hardcore Mischform, die definiert wird durch die vielen Breakdowns (eigtl besteht Beatdown aus Breakdowns...) und der langsamen, sehr "tanz"tauglichen Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Ach, wenn das so ist...
Oh man, Ex, helf mir heute die Zeit rum zu bringen, meine Moral ist heute auf dem Tiefpunkt -.-


----------



## tomkruse (10. September 2009)

Was? Moral? Hab ich glaub ich nicht installiert sowas ...


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Heute ist Donnerstag! Wir dürfen vom Wochenende schwärmen. Da wird es nämlich verdammt rund gehen! Ich geh (schonwieder) auf ein Beatdown Konzert, ärger mich aber immer ein bißchen, weil ich aufgrund einer bevorstehenden OP nicht mehr vorne rein kann bzw. es mir zu gefährlich ist. Aber Porno wird es trotzdem. Und was macht ihr so?


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Gut, anders ausgedrückt habe ich heute überhaupt keinen Bock auf die Kästen, auf die man Software installieren kann.


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

@Ex
Darf man Frage, warum du operiert wirst?

Freitag feiert meine Schwester Geburtstag, da mach ich Bar-Dienst,
Samstag Kerwah,
Sonntag Kerwah,
Montag vielleicht auch.


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Darf man Frage, warum du operiert wirst?
> 
> Freitag feiert meine Schwester Geburtstag, da mach ich Bar-Dienst,



1. Kiefer. Der Kieferortho meinte das wenn wir da nix machen sind meine Zähne in 10-20 Jahren total kaputt.

2. Jawoll! Bardienst! Immer an der Quelle der Freude .


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Tja, die Sache mit dem Bar-Dienst mache ich jetzt schon mehrere größere Geburtstagspartys lang. Und irgendwie findet die meiste Party immer hinter oder direkt vor der Bar statt


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Bist du dann nur der Bieröffner oder haste auch ne breite Cocktailpalette drauf?


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Nicht ganz, eher so Standard Zeugs wie: Vodka O, Baccardi Cola, usw...


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Damn, das ist mal mehr als krank


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Schon mitgekriegt . Ich musste lachen ohne Ende . Eisenhart der Typ .


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Harter Kerl. Und das hier ist genau das Gegenteil. Oh man, ich finds unterhaltsam ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (10. September 2009)

Ich würde evtl Spinnen hegen und pflegen. Die Mücken nerven mich nämlich bei weitem mehr. Außerdem wollen die auch noch mein Blut!


----------



## Matze (10. September 2009)

Es ist nicht mal das Blutsaugen der Stechmücken, dass mich stört, es ist das nervige summen


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2009)

Guten Morgen. Endspurt!


----------



## Matze (11. September 2009)

PeaZz in!

Hast du schon den Schlafmittelfall gelöst?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2009)

Ne. Leider noch nicht. Aber inzwischen rauch ich auch wieder...


----------



## sight011 (11. September 2009)

> Oh man, unglaublich. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Traumjob: zocken, zocken, schwedinen angucken


 

Morgen!


----------



## Matze (11. September 2009)

Huch?! sight, dass du vor lauter Schwedinen und zocken noch Zeit hast hier zu schreiben


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2009)

Das hat er wahrscheinlich grad noch so nebenbei geschafft, es waren in dem Moment erst 4 Schwedinnen wach, das restliche Dutzend schlief noch den Schlaf der Erschöpften. Aber die sind jetzt anscheinend auch wach....


----------



## sight011 (11. September 2009)

Hat gerade noch geklappt wir schauen uns gerade Hotties of the Day an 

zum Glück habe ich meine Arbeit nebenbei auch im Griff!


----------



## tomkruse (11. September 2009)

Was ist eigentlich so Besonderes an Schwedinnen? Die sind doch alle sooo blass


----------



## Matze (11. September 2009)

Die sind aber auch alle so blond 

@sight
Ok, man kann sich denken, was sich hinter dem Namen verbirgt.
Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den krassen Partybildern, vor denen du mich gewarnt hast?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2009)

Schwedinnen...http://www.blogigo.de/Andy_in_Stockholm/schwedinnen2.jpg

Will auch krasse Partybilder .


----------



## tomkruse (11. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Schwedinnen...http://www.blogigo.de/Andy_in_Stockholm/schwedinnen2.jpg



Ok, ist irgendwie ein Argument


----------



## sight011 (11. September 2009)

Blond ist imemr gut!

ALter Ex  Ich würde sie alle nehmen!! Sie jagen und Rudel%&/$ 

Ich sag nur wegen den Partybildern das es echt cool war mit Candy in Hamburg der alten Gummipuppe wegen den Bidlern dauert es aber noch die Arbeitskollegin ist jetzt 3 Wochen nicht da  habe ich jetzt erst erfahren


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2009)

Wir können uns in letzter Zeit ja vor interessanten Themen kaum retten . Naja ich verabschied mich schonmal...Viel Spaß am We.


----------



## Johannes7146 (11. September 2009)

Ich sitze seit 2 tagen zuhause....
mir is das fussballspielen nicht so gut bekommen..... :-(


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

Morgen. Zurück in der Arbeitswoche.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Morgen. Montag. Müde.


----------



## Johannes7146 (14. September 2009)

und ich sitz immer noch zuhause.....
nochmal weitere 5 Tage krankgeschrieben.


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

Freust du dich darüber oder ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Ich fühl mich auch nicht so toll... Obwohl ich nicht halbnackt und besoffen irgendwo rumgetorkelt bin...


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

Also war dein Wochenende schei*ße
^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Ich war dieses Mal nur nicht halbnackt .


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

Na dann musst du das nächstes Wochenende nachholen, diesmal aber komplett


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Komplett besoffen? Ok, wenn du das sagst


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

Genau, sonst würde das ein Problem werden mit den Partybildern ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Als ich mir das Planschbecken geschnappt hab, war ich auch noch "ziemlich" nüchtern .


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

Na wenn du schon Andeutungen machst, dann will ich aber die ganze Geschichte hören ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Schau doch einfach mal bei VZ auf meiner Seite vorbei .


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

Achso, das. Hasste aber schon länger drin


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Dieses Wochenende ist nur ein Foto von mir gemacht worden und da schau ich ziemlich fertig aus .


----------



## sight011 (14. September 2009)

> l... Obwohl ich nicht halbnackt und besoffen irgendwo rumgetorkelt bin...



Oh man, hier muss wohkl gerade vom Wochenende gesprochen werden! 


Ich lag leider krank im Bett also keine "flitz-Aktionen" durch die Innenstadt  


Aber das war auch gut so hab genau 0 € ausgegeben, da lacht das Portmoney

Portmoney=

Matze ich hab es mitlerweile gepackt den beat zu exportieren hab ihn aber schlauerweise noch nicht auf dem stick - ich schick ihn heute abend erstmal schnell artem der soll dann noch ne melodie einspielen und daaaaaaaaaaaaaan bekommst du ihn


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

1. Nur kein Stress
2. Wer ist artem?
3. Sobald ich einen Link mit dem (warscheinlich) Rapidshare Downloadlink erhalte weiß ich ja, dass er fertig ist ;-)

Wenn es dich tröstet sight, bei mir war es bis auf Freitag auch nicht DAS PARTYWOCHENENDE, aber dafür ansonsten ganz gut. Hab halt weng gechillt und jetzt langsam eine Ahnung, was ich zukünftig beruflich machen will.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> und jetzt langsam eine Ahnung, was ich zukünftig beruflich machen will.



Go ahead...


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

Hatte mich halt umgesehen, was es noch so für Berufe gibt. Seit geraumer Zeit habe ich nämlich die Schnauze voll vom Programmieren, Anleitungen suchen, Kunden unterweisen und immer das können zu müssen, was der Kunde grade braucht.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Ach du wirst Chef?


----------



## Matze (14. September 2009)

So ähnlich. Ich hab eher an so was wie Jedi-Ritter gedacht. Aber nicht die altmodischen, die keine Frau haben dürfen. Eher so die moderneren. Weißt schon, die in ihrem Lichtschwert noch ein Mic verbaut haben und so.

Oder ich werde ein Indiana Jones. Dann kriege ich auch so eine tolle Peitsche.

Und wenn alle Stricke reisen, dann werde ich Prinzessin ^^


----------



## sight011 (14. September 2009)

Wie eine Prinzessin siehst du ja allerdings auch schon jetzt aus


----------



## Ex1tus (14. September 2009)

Ich würde eher sagen wie ein Prinzeßchen . Haut rein, ich meld mich mal ab.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2009)

Guten Morgen. Wir haben gestern die 16 000 überschritten...


----------



## Matze (15. September 2009)

Moin. Jap ich bekenne mich dazu schuldig.


----------



## sight011 (15. September 2009)

16.000 erreicht und kein Server Absturz - das muss gefeiert werden!!

*sight holt den Schnapps raus und bestellt per Telefon die Nutten!*


----------



## Matze (15. September 2009)

Ach, mir würde es schon reichen, wenn du hier die Stromversorgung für ... sagen wir bis zum Freitag Abend lahm legst. So ein bisschen Urlaub ist doch nicht zu ersetzten.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren welcher der Zweitgrößte Thread im Forum is...Der Typ unter mir?


----------



## Matze (15. September 2009)

Ich denke mal. Aber sicher kann uns das warscheinlich nur einer der Chefs hier sagen.


----------



## sight011 (15. September 2009)

Ne ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (15. September 2009)

Verdammt, ein paar Minuten zu spät . Ich wollte genau das gleiche schreiben .


----------



## Matze (15. September 2009)

War mir klar, wie ihr reagieren werdet


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Freust du dich darüber oder ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall?


War nicht so erfreut darüber....was soll ich den den ganze Tag zuhause machen?
War danach noch beim Chirugen und hab mich von dem wieder gesundschreiben lassen.
Fahrt zur Arbeit mit dem Auto ist nicht so angenehm gewesen, aber jetz wo ich hier sitze ist es ok.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Ich könnte mich zwar den ganzen Tag beschäftigen, aber ich weiß was du meinst...


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Morgen. Heute Mittag ist Halbzeit!


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Wird ja auch mal Zeit ...


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Genau, ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr an das letzte erinnern...

Sag mal Ex, wie ist eigentlich deine genaue Berufsbezeichnung?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Mediengestalter für Digital- und Printmedien, Gestaltung und Technik, Fachrichtung Print.


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

So, wäre dieses Rätsel auch gelöst. ^^

Hey Ex, kann sein, dass ich zum 1. Oktober hier nicht mehr schreibe.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Warum? Das kannst du mir nicht antun!


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Weil ich zum Grundwehrdienst muss.

Ja, es wird für mich auch sehr schwer ohne dich


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Weil ich zum Grundwehrdienst muss.


Gott segne die mit einem kaputtem Körper .


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ja, es wird für mich auch sehr schwer ohne dich


http://www.kindercampus.de/uploads/tx_kicavotingengine/wein_smiley_01.jpg


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Ach, so schlimm ist das gar nicht. Ist halt mal bisschen Abwechslung.
Klingt so, als müsstest du nicht hin?


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

War noch nicht bei der Musterung, aber bei meiner bunten Sammlung von Allergien, glaub ich nicht das ich muss.

Ich glaub so schlimm würde ich das auch nicht finden...Wenn ich nicht ausgemustert werde, weiß ich auch noch nicht ob verweigere oder nicht...


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Ich hab mal gesagt ja. Mir haben alle meine Leute erzählt, dass es mal eine gute Erfahrung ist. Außerdem wäre glaube ich Zivi nix für mich, denn entweder bekommt man einen Job, der einen anwiedert oder einen, bei dem man das Arbeiten verlernt


----------



## sight011 (16. September 2009)

Moinsen,




> Ja, es wird für mich auch sehr schwer ohne dich



Ihr seid soo süß  

Also ich hab Zivi unten bei euch im Süden gemacht und das war sau Geil (München).  Die Stories darf ich hier gar nicht erzählen 



EDIT: @ Ex es kann nur einen geben 


> Verdammt, ein paar Minuten zu spät . Ich wollte genau das gleiche schreiben .


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ihr seid soo süß


Na wenn dem so ist, dann hau doch gleich mal einen Liebes-Beat raus und ich mach was schönes drauf ^^^^^^

... Moment mal! Und was ist mit dir? Bist du den gar nicht traurig 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab Zivi unten bei euch im Süden gemacht und das war sau Geil (München).  Die Stories darf ich hier gar nicht erzählen


PN... *pfeif*


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab mal gesagt ja. Mir haben alle meine Leute erzählt, dass es mal eine gute Erfahrung ist. Außerdem wäre glaube ich Zivi nix für mich, denn entweder bekommt man einen Job, der einen anwiedert oder einen, bei dem man das Arbeiten verlernt


Oder man hat Connections .


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ihr seid soo süß



:-D


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Tja, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass man keine hat.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Bin mir ja auch noch nicht sicher ob ich soll oder nicht... Aber ich würde auch an einen Zivijob kommen bei dem man das arbeiten verlernt .


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Hmm, das mit dem "Arbeiten verlernen" war nicht grade ein Positiver Kritikpunkt von mir. Klar wäre 9 Monate "bezahlter Urlaub" schon geil, aber was ist danach?

Na ja, ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass es bis zum 1.10 klappt.


----------



## sight011 (16. September 2009)

> :--)







> Na ja, ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass es bis zum 1.10 klappt.



Na klar klappt schon!

Warst du schon beide r Msuterung (Pardon wenn ich es überlesen habe!)


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Ja, war ich vor genau einem Monat. So wie der Einplaner geklungen hat muss ich wohl gut abgeschnitten haben.

(Ja sight, ich weiß, dass das die nächste Frage wäre. Aber ich muss dich enttäuschen: Nein, es gab keine Rektaluntersuchung ;-])


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> . Aber ich muss dich enttäuschen: Nein, es gab keine Rektaluntersuchung ;-]



"...und da stöhnt das ganze Forum enttäuscht auf. "Sowas ärgerliches" hört man aus einer Ecke, einer skandiert sogar: "So eine Sauerei!", doch den meisten hat es einfach nur die Stimme verschlagen. Unfassbar."


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> "...und da stöhnt das ganze Forum enttäuscht auf. "Sowas ärgerliches" hört man aus einer Ecke, einer skandiert sogar: "So eine Sauerei!", doch den meisten hat es einfach nur die Stimme verschlagen. Unfassbar."



Du wirst lachen, aber ich habe die Frage bestimmt schon an die 1000 mal gehört


----------



## sight011 (16. September 2009)

> (Ja sight, ich weiß, dass das die nächste Frage wäre. Aber ich muss dich enttäuschen: Nein, es gab keine Rektaluntersuchung )



*grunz*




> "...und da stöhnt das ganze Forum enttäuscht auf. "Sowas ärgerliches" hört man aus einer Ecke, einer skandiert sogar: "So eine Sauerei!", doch den meisten hat es einfach nur die Stimme verschlagen. Unfassbar."



 = Forum

Als ich bei der Musterung war hätte ich dem Typen fast vor die Füße gekotzt, so eine Drecksau der hat mich nichtmal vorgewarnt - aber die Frau die mit im Raum saß sah geil aus - die hat nicht schlecht gestaunt


----------



## Matze (16. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Als ich bei der Musterung war hätte ich dem Typen fast vor die Füße gekotzt, so eine Drecksau der hat mich nichtmal vorgewarnt - aber die Frau die mit im Raum saß sah geil aus - die hat nicht schlecht gestaunt


Gekotzt? Versteh nicht so ganz warum man da kotzen müsste.
Also ich wurde von zwei Frauen untersucht... hmm, wundert mich nicht ;-)


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. September 2009)

Ich wurde gewogen und gemessen... mehr nicht 

Danach war ich mit T5 ausgemuster wegen Untergewicht (1,95m und knapp 70kg)


----------



## Ex1tus (16. September 2009)

Hab ich gedacht ich wäre damals mit 1,95 und 80 kg leicht gewesen (inzwischen hat sich beides erhöht, das Gewicht aber mehr )...


----------



## sight011 (16. September 2009)

> Also ich wurde von zwei Frauen untersucht... hmm, wundert mich nicht



Dann hätte ich das auch angenehmer gefunden!  AHst du mit ihnen ... Du weißt schon!?  -BOAH Kopfkino-

@ johannes Wegen untergewicht ist ja auch mal krass!

Warum seid ihr alle so groß ? Ich bin nur 1,82 mit meinen Air-Force ergo 1,80 groß`! 

Alter kennt ihr das mit der sich drehenden 3d Frau und Gehirnhälfte etc. (ich hau nur mal die Stichworte rein ihr kennt das bestimmt oder )


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Drehende Frau? Gehirnhälfte?


----------



## Matze (17. September 2009)

Moin Moin.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Dann hätte ich das auch angenehmer gefunden!  AHst du mit ihnen ... Du weißt schon!?  -BOAH Kopfkino-


Hmm, ich habe vieles gemacht... was genau meinst du ;-]


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Warum seid ihr alle so groß ? Ich bin nur 1,82 mit meinen Air-Force ergo 1,80 groß`!


Also ich hänge immernoch ganz knapp vor der 1,75 Grenze fest.


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Alter kennt ihr das mit der sich drehenden 3d Frau und Gehirnhälfte etc. (ich hau nur mal die Stichworte rein ihr kennt das bestimmt oder )


Ähhh... Nö

@Sight
Hast du das neue Pi Album schon?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2009)

Noch ca. 14 Stunden bis zum Wochenende ...


----------



## Matze (17. September 2009)

Und wie rechnest du das? bzw wann beginnt für dich das Wochenende?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2009)

In Arbeitsstunden...


----------



## Matze (17. September 2009)

Achso, ok, dann hast du auch Recht


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2009)

Ach, Matze. Wenn du ab Oktober weg bist, dann geht ja hier garnix mehr. hammet kommt nicht mehr, MiMi auch nicht, sight zwar regelmässig aber nicht so oft...


----------



## Matze (17. September 2009)

Oh nein. Sieht ganz so aus, als würde damit eines der größten und wichtigsten Kapitel in der Geschichte der Menschheit... ach was, des Universums und des Seins zu Ende gehen.

Kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer für dich Ex: Die wollen mich eh in die EDV Abteilung stecken 

Genau, wo ist eigentlich hammet?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2009)

Der kann, glaub ich, bei seinem neuem Arbeitgeber nicht so einfach auf irgendwelche  Seiten.

EDV...Naja, aber erstmal musst du wahrscheinlich die gleiche Grundausbildung machen wie alle anderen (3 Monate glaub ich)...


----------



## Matze (17. September 2009)

Richtig. Aber eigentlich will ich gar nicht in die EDV Ecke. Hab langsam genug von den Kisten ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (17. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hab langsam genug von den Kisten ^^



Das Gefühl kenn ich. Hab ich aber überwunden .


----------



## Matze (17. September 2009)

Das Gefühl hab ich nur schon seit Anfang des Jahres.


----------



## sight011 (17. September 2009)

http://psychologie-news.stangl.eu/120/rechte-vs-linke-gehirnhaelfte

@ 3d Frau & Gehirnhälfte 



> Hast du das neue Pi Album schon?



Nein, gib gib gib!! 



> Also ich hänge immernoch ganz knapp vor der 1,75 Grenze fest.



Zwerg 



> sight zwar regelmässig aber nicht so oft...



Ich bitte dieses zu entschuldigen :-(




> 3 Monate glaub ich



*rofl der GRundwehrdienst geht doch nicht 3 Monate oder


----------



## Matze (17. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> http://psychologie-news.stangl.eu/120/rechte-vs-linke-gehirnhaelfte
> 
> @ 3d Frau & Gehirnhälfte


Ähm, die ändert die Richtung 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nein, gib gib gib!!


Hab ich auch noch nicht. Ich höre immer NeoPunk rauf und runter 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Zwerg


Ich fühle mich aber nicht so. Tatsächlich hab ich viele Freunde die nicht nur größer sind als ich, sonder überdurchschnittlich (Kumpel mit über 2 Meter, Mädel mit über 1.90 ...)



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> *rofl der GRundwehrdienst geht doch nicht 3 Monate oder


Er meint die Grundausbildung. Diese dauert 3 Monate und ist Teil des 9-monatigen Grundwehrdienstes.


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

Morgen und gute Nacht


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2009)

Moinsen!




> Ähm, die ändert die Richtung



Ja das witzige an der Sache ist, ich und meine Arbeitskollegen haben herausgefudnen sie ändert die Richtung --> Wenn man an Titten denkt! Darf man Titten hier schreiben?  Das ist voll geil! Haha probiert das mal aus!  (wenn man an zahlen denkt rechnungen dreht sie sich wieder anders herum! )




> Hab ich auch noch nicht.




Ohhhhhh! 



> Ich fühle mich aber nicht so. Tatsächlich hab ich viele Freunde die nicht nur größer sind als ich, sonder überdurchschnittlich



Weißt ja auf die innere Größe kommt es an, hat mal ein edler Ritter gesagt 



> Er meint die Grundausbildung. Diese dauert 3 Monate und ist Teil des 9-monatigen Grundwehrdienstes.



Ahso 



Alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Innere Größe..pfff


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ja das witzige an der Sache ist, ich und meine Arbeitskollegen haben herausgefudnen sie ändert die Richtung --> Wenn man an Titten denkt! Darf man Titten hier schreiben?  Das ist voll geil! Haha probiert das mal aus!  (wenn man an zahlen denkt rechnungen dreht sie sich wieder anders herum! )


Haha, wie geil, ist ja echt so ^^



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ohhhhhh!


Das neue soll aber voll geil sein. bisher sein größter komerzieller Erfolg (Platz 45). 
Guck mal: Hier




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Weißt ja auf die innere Größe kommt es an, hat mal ein edler Ritter gesagt


Hey, Gott (Buddah, Mose, an was du auch immer glaubst) gab jedem Mann eine Größe von 2 Meter... Jetzt rate mal, wo bei mir der Rest ist 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Alles fit bi euch?


Will nach Hause -.-


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

Mal nebenbei: Was ist den mit dem Beat sight?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hey, Gott (Buddah, Mose, an was du auch immer glaubst) gab jedem Mann eine Größe von 2 Meter... Jetzt rate mal, wo bei mir der Rest ist



Große Füße sind ja auch nicht schlecht, außer beim Schuhekaufen, da könntest du Probleme haben...


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Große Füße sind ja auch nicht schlecht, außer beim Schuhekaufen, da könntest du Probleme haben...



Gut gekontert mit der Unschuldsnummer


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2009)

... nur mal kurz eingeworfen wir hören hier jetzt egrade tmhs2 




> Hey, Gott (Buddah, Mose, an was du auch immer glaubst) gab jedem Mann eine Größe von 2 Meter... Jetzt rate mal, wo bei mir der Rest ist



harr harr! xD

Um den Beat werde ich mich denke ich am Wochenende kümmern ...


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... nur mal kurz eingeworfen wir hören hier jetzt egrade tmhs2


Zu geil, das bei der Arbeit.
Und wie ist es?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2009)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/smalltalk/347355-realplayer.html

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardw...nicht-schwarzer-bildschirm-3.html#post1791762

Er ist der BESTE!


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

Also das mit dem Netzteil tut weh...


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2009)

Und wie hela ihn dann noch verarscht .


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2009)

*!*

Es ist ganz cool! Aber ich will nicht zu viel erzählen


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Und wie hela ihn dann noch verarscht .


Versteht er bestimmt nicht

@sight
Gut, dann muss ich mir die Scheibe heute noch bestellen.


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2009)

Besser ist! 

Wir ahben das Albumk jetzt einmal durchgehört ist echt lässig!

Aber jetzt gibt es erstmal wieder eine Prodigy Dröhnung!


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

Die TMHS 1 könnte ich mir dann eigentlich auch gleich besorgen 

OH DAMN! Zieht euch DAS rein ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> OH DAMN! Zieht euch DAS rein ^^^^^^^^



Klassiker  als ich das das erste mal gelesen hab musste ich so lachen das ich aus Versehen meinen Bildschirm vollgespuckt hab


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

Oh man, ich sterbe deshalb gleich ^^^^^^^^


----------



## sight011 (18. September 2009)

Fuck ich hab gerade keine Zeit dafür - ich wil luch meienn Bildschirm vollspucken


----------



## Matze (18. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Fuck ich hab gerade keine Zeit dafür - ich wil luch meienn Bildschirm vollspucken



Glaub mir, DAS ist es wert


----------



## sight011 (21. September 2009)

Ich hol es nach hab jetzt keien Zeit!  

Aber ttrotzdem schöne GRüße an euch!


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2009)

Morgen liebe Leutz!

-- Seid ihr heute morgen auch so schwer aus dem Bett gekommen?


----------



## Matze (23. September 2009)

Momentan gibt es keinen Morgen, an dem ich nicht schwer aus dem Bett komme -.-


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Momentan gibt es keinen Morgen, an dem ich nicht schwer aus dem Bett komme -.-



welche drogen nimmst du dafür? wo gibt es die? was kosten die? 

EDIT: OOps habe das "nicht" irgendwie überlesen.... 
also geht es dir genau so wie mir oder wahrscheinlich uns allen ^^


----------



## Matze (23. September 2009)

Nicht ganz, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Beruf, finde aber nichts was mir gefällt.


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. September 2009)

Mhh was muss ein Beruf denn haben damit er dir gefällt?
Arbeitszeiten von 13 bis um 16 uhr?
In den 3 Stunden eine Std Mittag machen...
Gearbeitet wird vom Pool aus oder mitm Laptop auf der Theke ?


Gehlat bekommen alsob du von 6 bis 20 uhr gearbeitet hättest?
sonst noch iwas?


----------



## Matze (23. September 2009)

Nein. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen den Rest meines Lebens als Programmierer zu arbeiten.


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. September 2009)

mhhh viele steigen damit ein.... danach könnte ein Projektmanger folgen.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2009)

> Gearbeitet wird vom Pool aus oder mitm Laptop auf der Theke ?



Das klingt gut das fehlt hier noch!




> Nein. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen den Rest meines Lebens als Programmierer zu arbeiten.



Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, denn die meisten Programmierer sehen so aus:

http://www.hoevel.de/th01a.jpg
http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r284/justsoember/nerd.jpg
oder so

http://gromland.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/nerd-glasses.jpg

und bekommen solche niocht ab -->
http://data.lustich.de/bilder/l/14082-brueste-fuer-programmierer.jpg

http://static.twoday.net/MarkusvsMarcus/images/dicke-frauen.jpg
sondern eher solche


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. September 2009)

Wolltest du nicht auch erstmal zum Bund?
Sonst frag doch mal was die zu bieten haben...


----------



## Matze (23. September 2009)

@sight
Heutzutage muss man als Programmierer kein Nerd mehr sein 

@Johannes
Ich geh zum Bund weil ich muss, nicht weil ich will


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2009)

Ich dachte das bringt das mit sich 

Doch dein Musikgeschmack zeigt mir das du keiner sein kannst


----------



## Matze (23. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Doch dein Musikgeschmack zeigt mir das du keiner sein kannst


Ähmm... Danke, denke ich ^^
Erklär mal.


----------



## sight011 (23. September 2009)

Was denn?


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. September 2009)

Was ist denn bitteschön ein typische Musikgeschmack für Nerds ?


----------



## Matze (24. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was denn?


Wie mich mein Musik Geschmack als nicht-Nerd, nicht-Programmierer abstempelt.


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2009)

> Was ist denn bitteschön ein typische Musikgeschmack für Nerds ?



Eine gute Frage, ich denke SChlager oder irendwas ... ich kenn keine N.E.R.D.S.  -keine Ahnung

@ Matze weil du auf gute Musik stehst!  - I like that Style!


----------



## Matze (24. September 2009)

Pi for President ^^


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2009)

Yihhaaa!! Er is schon cool - kennt jemand von euch Mono & Nikitamann?

Und noch ne andere Frage - kennt ihr diese Page - Puhh jetzt muss ich ausholen

optisch da ist so ne Art Wahrsager drauf.

es geht darum du denkst dir irgendeine Person aus und dann bekommst du auf der Page fragen gestellt und am Ende wird die PErson meist genannt! 

Puuh ich hoffe ihr kennt das und könnt mir sagen wie die Page heißt!


----------



## Matze (24. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Yihhaaa!! Er is schon cool - kennt jemand von euch Mono & Nikitamann?


Ja, kenne ich. Am besten finde ich das "Digge"  ;-)


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und noch ne andere Frage - kennt ihr diese Page - Puhh jetzt muss ich ausholen
> 
> optisch da ist so ne Art Wahrsager drauf.
> 
> ...


Du meinst wohl den Akinator, oder


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2009)

Guten Morgen....Schule...schlecht gelaunt. Warum lucken mich im Poker immer alle weg? Solche derben Dinger kassiert gestern...Eklig.


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2009)

Ja "Digge" und "König von Deutschland" sind Sua geil!! 

Genau der, "der Akinator" der kennt sogar Prinz P.  darauf wollte ich hinaus!  

Boah Leute ich lguabe heute wird ein schlimemr Tag!


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2009)

Oh man der Akinator ist so krank - ich glaube ich werde erstmal nicht mehr Antworten 

der Akinator hällt gerade unsere komplette Abteilung in Atem!


----------



## Matze (24. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh man der Akinator ist so krank - ich glaube ich werde erstmal nicht mehr Antworten
> 
> der Akinator hällt gerade unsere komplette Abteilung in Atem!


Ja, so war das auch, als ich das Ding das erste Mal benutzt habe. Der kennt auch Videospiel Helden 
Und Pi war damals das erste, was ich ausprobiert habe ^^
Probier mal, der kennt sogar sowas wie "dich selbst", "deine Mutter", "deine Freundin", usw...



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen....Schule...schlecht gelaunt. Warum lucken mich im Poker immer alle weg? Solche derben Dinger kassiert gestern...Eklig.


Pech im Spiel und Glück in der Liebe?


----------



## Ex1tus (24. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Pech im Spiel und Glück in der Liebe?



Tja, schön wärs....Aber das krieg ich noch hin


----------



## sight011 (24. September 2009)

Chaka Ex1tus!


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2009)

Morgen Alleinunterhalter Sight011 ist wieder da!


----------



## Matze (25. September 2009)

Hmm, ich ruf mal besser den Hausmeister, das Applausschild leuchtet heute irgendwie nicht


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2009)

@ Harr Harr! 

--> So ein geiler Tag heute gab es HAck-Brötchen zum Frühstück - wie einfach man mich mit Fleisch erfreuen kann!


----------



## Ex1tus (27. September 2009)

Mit Fleisch kann man mich auch so gut wie immer erfreuen  Da hat man was zum gucken, anfassen oder auch zum essen...


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2009)

> Mit Fleisch kann man mich auch so gut wie immer erfreuen  Da hat man was zum gucken, anfassen oder auch zum essen...



 Du sagst es so ist es! 

Morgensen, was für ein Wochenende - ich glaube ich hab mich nur flüssig ernährt! 

Aber jetzt bin ich relativ platt!


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Morgensen, was für ein Wochenende - ich glaube ich hab mich nur flüssig ernährt!



öhm.....ging mir auch ca so.


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

Hmm, bei mir war es eher ruhiger.


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2009)

@ Johannis so muss es sein! 

@ Matze was war los? Wirst du alt ?

Oh man ich sollte mich diese Woche wohl mal wider auf die Schule konzentrieren 
... das heißt kein Spoprt


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze was war los? Wirst du alt ?


Nö. Ist halt mal ne Abwechslung


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

Bei mir gings so. Ein Tag Megaparty und ein Tag Filme gucken.


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2009)

> Nö. Ist halt mal ne Abwechslung



Man kann ja nicht immer den Party-Hengzt raushängen lassen! 



> Bei mir gings so. Ein Tag Megaparty und ein Tag Filme gucken.



Was heißt Megaparty? (House, Club?)  Ich war 2 tage "feiern" und am Sonntag haben mich meine Kollegen um die perverse Zeit von halb vier (/15:30) geweckt und ich musste die Perle aus dem Bett schmeißen, weil die Jungs sich unbedingt mit mir am Baskettballplatz treffen wollten (zum Bier trinken  ...).


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was heißt Megaparty? (House, Club?)



Sagen wir es so: Ich kann mich nur noch an die ersten 2 Stationen der Nacht erinnern und bin bei mir in der Badewanne aufgewacht.


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

Also das mit der Badewanne ist ja geil ^^
Musst du uns jetzt erklären


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2009)

> und bin bei mir in der Badewanne aufgewacht.



Wenn ich weiß wo ich bin war die Party schei*e  KIZ

KIZ erklärt das ganz gut


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich weiß wo ich bin war die Party schei*e  KIZ
> 
> KIZ erklärt das ganz gut



Den Satz habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber ich dachte, das kennt eh keiner.
In diesem Sinne: "Lasst uns feiern man, der Tag ist kurz, die Nacht ist lang" ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also das mit der Badewanne ist ja geil ^^
> Musst du uns jetzt erklären



Puh, was weiß ich . Meine 2 Vermutungen sind das ich gedacht hab ich muss kotzen und bin halt ins Bad und dann plötzlich müde geworden. Oder ich bin geschlafwandelt.


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

Für solche lustigen Geschehnisse solltest du dir angewöhnen ein oder zwei weibliche "Zeuginnen" mitzunehmen  ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

Ob ich dann wohl im Bad eingeschlafen wäre?


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

Tja, das muss man halt in kauf nehmen


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2009)

> Den Satz habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber ich dachte, das kennt eh keiner.
> In diesem Sinne: "Lasst uns feiern man, der Tag ist kurz, die Nacht ist lang"



Wat' Klar kennen wir den hier ALLE! 



> Ob ich dann wohl im Bad eingeschlafen wäre?



Ich denke nicht


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ob ich dann wohl im Bad eingeschlafen wäre?



zumindest wärst du nicht alleine wieder drinne aufgewaccht


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2009)

> zumindest wärst du nicht alleine wieder drinne aufgewaccht



Wahrscheinlich wäre es auch nicht so hart gewesen!


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlich wäre es auch nicht so hart gewesen!


Kommt drauf an, was für Techniken Ex so drauf hat ;-]


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2009)

Das wissen wir jetzt nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

Techniken? Ich bin Pascha. Ich leg mich hin und die soll (/sollen) mich verwöhnen. Sonst müsste ich mich da ja anstrengen


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Techniken? Ich bin Pascha. Ich leg mich hin und die soll (/sollen) mich verwöhnen. Sonst müsste ich mich da ja anstrengen


Hmm... Bist du zufällig ein Multi-Billiadär oder wie kriegste du die dazu?


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

Theorie 1: Ja.

Theorie 2: Ich bin ein Charmebolzen.

Theorie 3: Ich hol mir Frauen mit kaputten Selbstwertfegefühl, die sich unbewusst selbst damit bestrafen wollen das sie sich einen faulen, chauvinistischen Stinker holen 

Theorie 4: Ich spiele den Gelähmten.

Theorie 5: Ich bin gelähmt.

Theorie 6: Alle 5 zusammen.


----------



## Matze (28. September 2009)

*ACHTUNG!
Es folgt eine extreme Mehrdeutigkeit*

Oder 7. du bietest ihnen Eiersalat an.


(Wow, sogar eine dreifach-deutigkeit ^^)


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

Sowas reißt einen aus der Nachmittagsmüdigkeit! Saugut!


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2009)

> Theorie 4: Ich spiele den Gelähmten.
> 
> Theorie 5: Ich bin gelähmt.




Finde ich gut 

Ich würde aber einfach mal sagen das kommt auf die Frau drauf an und in der Regel sind die doch genauso %&/$%/&$ wie wir Typen


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. September 2009)

ich hoffe mit dem morgigem Tag steigt dann auch wieder das niveau...


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Hi.

Am liebsten hätte ich ja jetzt einfach eine Reihe von unflätigen Wörtern in den Raum geworfen, aber wegen so nem Quatsch hab ich schonmal ne Verwarnung kassiert .


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> 
> Am liebsten hätte ich ja jetzt einfach eine Reihe von unflätigen Wörtern in den Raum geworfen, aber wegen so nem Quatsch hab ich schonmal ne Verwarnung kassiert .


Jaja, das waren Zeiten 

@Johannes
Das Niveau? Hat sich unter einen flachen, Moos bewachsenen Stein in den Schottischen Higlands versteckt. Wie tief es diesen zuvor vergraben hat ist nicht bekannt...


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Und seine zwei Kumpels Stil und Anstand, hängen bei mir im Keller kopfüber und ab und an geh ich mal runter und quäl die ein bißchen. Zieh weiße Tennissocken zu Sandalen an und marschier, vor mich hinfluchend und bis auf das eben genannte Schuhwerk entkleidet, vor denen auf und ab.


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Haha, geile Idee ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

"Und jetzt gibts Rotwein zum Fisch!"


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Oh man, wie abartig Ex, bist du denn schwanger?


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2009)

Guten Morgen - ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG Ex! 

Alter wie geil ging den die Diskussion hier gestern noch weiter?

Ich sag nur 

... Ladies & Gentlemen heute singt für Sie --> *trommelwirbel* Das Niveau!


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen - ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG Ex!



Danke, danke.



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Oh man, wie abartig Ex, bist du denn schwanger?



Ne, aber das mach ich in meinem Keller immer wenn ich besonders fies sein will.


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Du bist ja echt das grausamste was der Teufel auf die Erde geschickt hat... und das jährt sich ja schon wieder


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2009)

Nein das grausamste waren die Mädels von two Girls one Cup


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Was fürn Ding?


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

*g*

gib das mal bei youtube ein. dort findest da zwar nicht das video, aber reaktion von diversen personen auf das video, wenn sie es das erste mal sehen 

EDIT: danach kannst du dir ja überlegen ob du das Video evtl nochmal bei irgendeiner tauschbörse suchen möchtest.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Da gibts noch gaaaanz viel andere eklige Sachen... Wobei ich ja glaub das 2 Girls 1 Cup gefaked ist. Das die Kacke aussieht wie Mousse au Chocolat ist doch kein Zufall....


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

das stimmt wohl, aber naja lecker find ichs trotzdem nicht....


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Das stimmt. Aber nach ner Spülung wird das ganze schon etwas..hmm..weniger eklig.


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Ach das. Wer hat das nicht schon mindestens ein mal von jemanden gezeigt bekommen?


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

ich befürchte das haben schon mehr leute gesehen, die es nicht sehen wollten als anders herum.


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Ja. Und da sagt man Frauen wären reinliche Tiere

*duckUndWeg*


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> ich befürchte das haben schon mehr leute gesehen, die es nicht sehen wollten als anders herum.


Gut so 


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ja. Und da sagt man Frauen wären reinliche Tiere
> 
> *duckUndWeg*



Sind doch eh grad keine da. Da müssen wir unsere chauvinistische Ader nicht verstecken .


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Na dann lass sie doch mal raus


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2009)

Das Video ist echt Baaaah!! Haben das bei der Arbeit hier gegguckt 

Gleich springt ein kleienr Chauvinist aus Ex Bauch  wie ein Alien!


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

Guten Morgen...müdeee...


----------



## Matze (30. September 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Gleich springt ein kleienr Chauvinist aus Ex Bauch  wie ein Alien!


Wusste gar nicht, das Ex und Sigourney Weaver ein und die selbe Person sind


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

Und wieder geht ein Monat zuende


----------



## Matze (30. September 2009)

Ausgezeichnete Erkenntnis


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2009)

Das heißt es kommt wieder das fette Cash auf mein Konto *träum* :-p


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

Bei mir isses schon da  nur leider nicht so fett wie ich es mir Wünschen würde


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

Bei mir gibts mehr Geld...drittes Ausbildungsjahr...mal schauen wieviel ich davon rausbekomm....


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

Bist du 1.9. angefangen oder wie?


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2009)

> Bei mir isses schon da  nur leider nicht so fett wie ich es mir Wünschen würde



Da ich jetzt noch eine "Ausbildung" nach dem "Studium" gestartet habe -- könnte es auch mehr sein!

--> Aber Geld ist nicht alles


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

wie kommt man auf die Idee nach einem (erfolgreich abgeschlossene?) Studium noch eine ausbildung zu machen?


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

3.9. 
1.9.2007 war ein Samstag...


----------



## sight011 (30. September 2009)

Weil mir der Bereich des Audio Engineers nicht sicher genug ist (in Bezug auf einen Arbeitsplatz)-- na gut jetzt bin ich dann noch Mediengestalter dazu (wenn ich fertig bin) ob das besser ist ist die andere Frage


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2009)

Morgen -.-


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2009)

Morgen,

um das niveau mal wieder zu heben - lass ich euch an meinem Wissen teilhaben  und zwar habe ich gestern etwas interessantes gelesen und hier sind 3 Fragen dazu:

1. Wovon leitet sich der Begriff Patrizier ab?

2. Woher kommt der Begriff Akademiker?

3. Warum ist der 1.e Januar der erste Tag im Jahr?


... viel Spaß beim lösen - aber nicht googlen   erstmal so probieren

@ Matze PN Ich kann es aus meiner Sicht nicht empfehlen - aber es kommt drauf an was man vor hat 2 Bekannte von mir, arbeiten jetzt bei Radio Bremen - aber mein Fall ist das nicht - die gesamte Schule ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen! Aber Artifical hat es auch nicht abgehalten dort anzufangen  da hatten die Warnungen keinen Zweck


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2009)

Warum kann man das aus deiner Sicht nicht empfelen?


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2009)

Weil ich mit anderen Erwartungen ran gegangen bin  

weil die SAE an der ich war - noch am Anfang eher goldene Zeiten verspricht - aberr wenn du dich dann eingeschrieben hast - dir sagen ja so rosig ist die Lage nicht  

Aber es nicht so das man keine Jobs bekommt - aber ich wollte dann doch was anderes machen und jetzt bin ich glücklich


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2009)

Ok danke, gut zu wissen, besser jetzt, als nachdem die 11.000€ ausgegeben sind


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2009)

Die erzählen halt vorher auch so sachen wie --> In anderen Job-Bereichen ist es auch schwierig an eine Anstellung zu kommen! 

...  So kann man sich natürlich - die wirtschaftliche Lage auch zum nutzen machen! 


Hier nochmal die Fragen Johannis :


1. Wovon leitet sich der Begriff Patrizier ab?

2. Woher kommt der Begriff Akademiker?

3. Warum ist der 1.e Januar der erste Tag im Jahr?


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Die erzählen halt vorher auch so sachen wie --> In anderen Job-Bereichen ist es auch schwierig an eine Anstellung zu kommen!
> 
> ...  So kann man sich natürlich - die wirtschaftliche Lage auch zum nutzen machen!


Ich hab von denen halt 3 Infopakete aus 3 Städten angefordert. Meine Freundin hatte es mir vorgelesen. Also wenn man das so hört könnte man einen Orgasmus bekommen. Schön zu wissen, was hinter dem Hochglanz steckt 




sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hier nochmal die Fragen Johannis :
> 
> 
> 1. Wovon leitet sich der Begriff Patrizier ab?
> ...


1. Keine Ahnung, ich schätze mal vom Patrick ^^

2. Von Akademi

3. Weil es von Menschen im Gregorianischen Kalender so definiert wurde ;-)


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2009)

Wie alt bist du denn Matze?


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2009)

Öhh, ist das für deine 3 Fragen den wichtig? ^^
20


----------



## sight011 (1. Oktober 2009)

Durchaus



> Meine Freundin hatte es mir vorgelesen. Also wenn man das so hört könnte man einen Orgasmus bekommen. Schön zu wissen, was hinter dem Hochglanz steckt



Es ist deffinitiv das geilste an diese Schulen zu gehen!!

Nur ist es die Frage, ob du jung genug bist um dich noch umzuorientieren - einer meiner Komillitonen war zu alt um noch was anderes zu machen er hatte ABi war aber schon am ende der Sae 27 einhalb oder so ähnlich - er findet momentan keinen Job. 

Und nun hat er den Salat 

Aber sonst kann man die Sae schon echt derbe empfehlen! Ist halt ziemlich teuer - aber ich fand es echt hamemr geil!

Klingt jetzt etwas zwiespältig - ist halt die Frage was du dir darunter vorstellst! 

... Was stellst du dir darunter vor? (Was für ein Job nach der SAE)


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Zwischenprüfung hab ich hinter mir...(warum zur Hölle zählt die eigtl nichts?)


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> ... Was stellst du dir darunter vor? (Was für ein Job nach der SAE)


Am geilsten wäre danach ein Studiojob.

@Ex
Hattest du gestern zwischenprüfung? Die sind doch immer Mittwochs ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Mediengestalter haben Donnerstag ...Ey Matze...von Bamberg nach Bayreuth mit dem Zug...absolut eklig. Entweder musst du erst nach Nürnberg oder Lichtenfels. Zum Glück konnte ich es anders lösen.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich weiß. Die Bahn hat schon hässlich Seiten... (fast nur).
Ich hatte damals meine Zwischenprüfung direkt hier in Bamberg. Meine Abschlussprüfung aber 2 mal in Bayreuth (mündlich und schriftlich). Da bin ich dann gleich selbst gefahren.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich weiß. Die Bahn hat schon hässlich Seiten... (fast nur).
> .


Dreckig, man wird verprügelt, vom Schaffner dumm angemacht wenn der Automat mal wieder nicht funktioniert hat und stinkende Menschen setzen sich ganz zielstrebig neben einen... Ganz davon zu schweigen das es teuer is.


Matze hat gesagt.:


> J
> Ich hatte damals meine Zwischenprüfung direkt hier in Bamberg. Meine Abschlussprüfung aber 2 mal in Bayreuth (mündlich und schriftlich). Da bin ich dann gleich selbst gefahren.



Habt ihr praktische auch im Betrieb?


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr praktische auch im Betrieb?


Ja. Das Praktische Projekt ist ja das, was man in der mündlichen Vorstellen muss 

Aber ein Vorteil hat die Bahn! Wir haben alle einen gemeinsamen Nenner, wenn es darum geht, sich über etwas aufzuregen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

*Immer gut um Gesprächslücken zu füllen. Ihre Bahn.*

Das wär doch mal ein Slogan


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Oder der hier:


> *Damit Sie und ihre Kinder lernen das umweltfreundliche Fahrrad oder die Füße zu benutzen!
> Naturschutz durch die Bahn*



Ich muss mal Werbung für meinen neuen Blog-Eintrag machen. Hab da ne Geschichte gefunden, die mir den Morgen versüßt.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Wird gleich gelesen, erstmal noch schnell bißchen was arbeiten .


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wird gleich gelesen, erstmal noch schnell bißchen was arbeiten .


Hmm, ach ja, da war ja noch was ^^


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2009)

Morgen allerseits - oh man ich war heute 20 min zu spät, weil ich noch Sportzeug gepackt habe - aber dank Überstunden gab es kein Problem - was geht bei euch - das Wochenende steht vor der Tür und lauert  Was liegt bei euch an? Ich werde es denke ich ziemlich ruhig halten der Freund von meiner Schwester hatte die Tage Geburtstag und ich will mich entspannen und schonmal was für Marketing lernen.



> Am geilsten wäre danach ein Studiojob.



Das ist nämlich die Wunschvorstellung vieler  Überleg mal wieviele Studioss es gibt - vorallem dank MP3 




> Dreckig, man wird verprügelt, vom Schaffner dumm angemacht wenn der Automat mal wieder nicht funktioniert hat und stinkende Menschen setzen sich ganz zielstrebig neben einen... Ganz davon zu schweigen das es teuer is.



Das klingt ja nicht so gut!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Ha, ich war aber gerade so gottgleich schnell. Da kann ich mir solche Ausflüge auf jeden Fall leisten .



			
				www.ibash.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <Arxas> so
> <Arxas> ich geh pennen
> <Arxas> äh
> <Arxas> zur arbeit <.<
> ...



edit: @sight: Klingt so als würdest du nicht oft Bahn fahren .


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

@sight
Tja, das ist mir klar.
Was so geht? Hmm, heute Disco, der Rest ist unbekannt.

Zu geil. Bei uns findet momentan eine Dorferneuerung statt. Jetzt habe die an der Hauptstraße unsere ganze Hecke weggebaggert. Dabei haben sie eine Panzerfaust aus dem 2. Weltkrieg ausgegraben... wohlgemerkt am Sprengsatzt hat der Bagger sie angekratzt und ja, sie war noch explosionsfähig. Ich hab mich schon gewundert, was die ganzen Polizeiautos vorm Haus machen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Zu geil. Bei uns findet momentan eine Dorferneuerung statt. Jetzt habe die an der Hauptstraße unsere ganze Hecke weggebaggert. Dabei haben sie eine Panzerfaust aus dem 2. Weltkrieg ausgegraben... wohlgemerkt am Sprengsatzt hat der Bagger sie angekratzt und ja, sie war noch explosionsfähig. Ich hab mich schon gewundert, was die ganzen Polizeiautos vorm Haus machen ^^



Bei uns haben sie vor einem Monat auch ne Panzergranate gefunden. 50m Luftlinie von meiner Wohnung weg . Kaum ist Wirtschaftskrise schon reißen die überall die Straßen auf.

Baggerfahrer in Bamberg ist wahrscheinlich ein gefährlicherer Beruf als Soldat oO.


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2009)

Toll hier passiert nie sowas 




> Baggerfahrer in Bamberg ist wahrscheinlich ein gefährlicherer Beruf als Soldat oO.



Harr harr 




> @sight
> Tja, das ist mir klar.
> Was so geht? Hmm, heute Disco, der Rest ist unbekannt.



Es gibt so wenig Studios darüber muss man sich erstmal bewusst werden


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Toll hier passiert nie sowas


Ich wohne in einem Kaff. Also bitte keine Beschwerde, dass bei dir weniger passiert 



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt so wenig Studios darüber muss man sich erstmal bewusst werden


Deshalb zögere ich in der Richtung auch. Blöd finde ich es nur, dass man zu ziemlich allen Berufen, die mit Musik zu tun haben studiert haben muss -.-

@Ex
Yes!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Vor allem wäre es auch nicht toll gewesen wenn die explodiert wäre....Man denke nur an meine Fenst....die Angehörigen.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns war es am anderen Ende des Gartens, also uns wäre garantiert nichts passiert. Aber es war genau neben dem Haus der Nachbarn ...


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Das sowas eigtl noch rumliegen kann.Ich mein es werden ja immer mal wieder irgendwelche Rohre/Kabel verlegt, oder die Straßen neu gemacht... Und der WK II ist ja jetzt doch schon ein bißchen her...


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Also nach Meinung der Videospiel-Industrie und der SpiegelTV und Co. Dokumentarersteller ist der 2. Weltkrieg erst vor 4 Minuten zu Ende gegangen.
(Ja, es hat hier alles einen extrem genervten Unterton)


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also nach Meinung der Videospiel-Industrie und der SpiegelTV und Co. Dokumentarersteller ist der 2. Weltkrieg erst vor 4 Minuten zu Ende gegangen.
> (Ja, es hat hier alles einen extrem genervten Unterton)



Schon zuende? Der muss doch noch ein paar hundert Jahre laufen!:-(


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Schon zuende? Der muss doch noch ein paar hundert Jahre laufen!:-(


Erinnert mich grade an den Film "Zeitgeist".


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Erinnert mich grade an den Film "Zeitgeist".



Ohh, imdb Wertung von 8,7. Lohnt sich anscheinend den mal anzuschauen.

edit: Am besten finden ihn Frauen unter 18 
Am schlechtesten Männer ab 45.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> edit: Am besten finden ihn Frauen unter 18
> Am schlechtesten Männer ab 45.


 Ahh ja, das ist natürlich wichtig ^^
Der Film ist frei. Kannst ihn unter youtube oder googleVideo angucken.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ahh ja, das ist natürlich wichtig ^^
> Der Film ist frei. Kannst ihn unter youtube oder googleVideo angucken.



 Hab das nur in den erweiterten Statistiken gefunden und fand das irgendwie lustig.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Morgen,
> 
> um das niveau mal wieder zu heben - lass ich euch an meinem Wissen teilhaben  und zwar habe ich gestern etwas interessantes gelesen und hier sind 3 Fragen dazu:
> 
> ...


Ja was ist denn jetzt damit?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

> 1. Wovon leitet sich der Begriff Patrizier ab?



Da war irgendwas mit der Oberschicht von Rom...

edit:


			
				wikipedia.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Patrizier stellten die Oberklasse in der Frühzeit des antiken Rom dar. Sie waren die Familien berühmter oder einflussreicher Vorfahren. Das Wort Patrizier (patricius) leitet sich vom lateinischen Wort pater, patres (Väter, Vorfahren) ab. Die Patrizier nahmen für sich in Anspruch, die Nachfahren der Gründungsväter Roms zu sein.


Aha!

edit2:





			
				wikipedia.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 153 v. Chr.: Die Konsuln des römischen Reiches beginnen ihre Amtszeit erstmals am 1. Januar statt am 1. März; daher ist der 1. Januar heutzutage der Jahresanfang.


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte mal wissen, was sight damit jetzt bezwecken will. Die anderen Beiden hab ich ja auch schon beantwortet.


----------



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich antworte Montag ... Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Hmpf, immer dieses Warten -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Sights Markenzeichen. Andere tragen immer einen Hut oder haben einen speziellen Bart, sight lässt Leute grundlos warten. Jeder braucht ein Markenzeichen...


----------



## Matze (2. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sights Markenzeichen. Andere tragen immer einen Hut oder haben einen speziellen Bart, sight lässt Leute grundlos warten


und vergisst es meistens


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Voll unique . Macht sonst keiner .

Naja, ich bin dann mal weg. PAAARTEEEY!


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Morgen. Wir warten auf Antworten sight!


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Morgen.
Ja, wäre endlich mal gut zu wissen.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich übt das sight das 'Spannung erhöhen', merkt aber dann das er es übertrieben hat und wir nur enttäuscht wären und lässt es unter den Tisch fallen. Oder doch nicht....?


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Du hast die Möglichkeit vergessen ,dass eine Antwort kommt, die wir nicht verstehen oder die gar nicht so toll ist 

Oh was für eine Spannung.


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Oktober 2009)

erstmal die letzten 20 Potst nachlesen ....

aber jetz weiß ich worums geht und fiebere gespannt mit


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, hier muss man immer up-to-date sein um mitreden zu können


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

Moin na allles fit! 



> Voll unique .


 so bin ich 


EDIT: Ich hab neulich "Aristokraten" nachgeschlagen, weil ich gerade ein Buch von Immanuel Kant lese und noch einmal überprüft habe, ob ich genau weiß was das Wort bedeutet. Daraufhin habe ich einige Wörter nachgeschlagen und mir ein Script von "Platon" ausgedruckt und bin zu einigen interessanten Erkenntnissen gelangt. Und nachdem Johannis neulich meinte hier könnte sich das Niveau mal wieder heben, dachte ich - ich erleuchte euch   

... Fand das halt inertessant und wollte euch daran teilhaben lassen ...


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Oh man, jetzt tut es sight schon wieder.
Löse doch endlich das Rätsel auf -.-
Aber bitte schnell, ich höre gerade das Album "Geschriebene Geschichte", also verdrehe ich alles zu einer Verschwörungsgeschichte -.-


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

siehe oben


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Also heisst das, das war nur so eine Frage ohne einen blöden Witz/Verschwörung/Weltformel oder ähnliches dahinter?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

sight, du wärst ein sauguter Moderator. 

"Und jetzt gibt es das supergeilemegaFinal auf das ihr alle gewartet habt und euch 2 Stunden langweiligen Müll reingezogen habt.....*Spannung kurz vor der Explosion*..... aber erstmal Werbung."


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ihr müsst natürlich jetzt die Buchstaben 1-3-5-7 Rückwärst von jedem Wort zusammenfügen und so erhaltet ihr den Ort an dem der Schatz der Freimaurer und das Na.zi-Gold verborgen liegen  ... oder doch nur ein Hinweis?=


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Oder finde ich so den Link zum Beat?


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Obwohl, bis zum 15 habe ich eh nicht viel Zeit dazu.


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wieso, was ist am 15ten?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Dienst du ab dem 15. unserem deutschen Vaterland?


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und nachdem Johannis neulich meinte....



Wenn ich bitten darf ....

```
Johannes
```


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Ne, erst ab 1.1.10. Aber mein Arbeitsvertrag läuft nur bis zum 15.
Und momentan hab ich noch keinen Platz gefunden, bei dem ich die 3 Monate jobben kann.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Soll ich mal bei uns fragen?


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gerne


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Du bist ein x und kannst y...? Dann kann ich unseren IT Typen mal fragen, der hat irgendwie eh zuviel Arbeit.


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest auch bei uns anfangen, aber ich weiß nicht ob dir das gefallen würden ...


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

@Ex
Schick ich dir heute noch per PM

@sight
Und als was? Ich such ja erstmal etwas, mit dem ich einen Teil der 3 Monate überbrücke. Ansonsten guck ich mir auch mal andere Berufe an.
Und wieso nicht gefallen? Nach dem was du hier erzählst seid ihr doch ein ziemlich lustiger Haufen? ^^


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

> Nach dem was du hier erzählst seid ihr doch ein ziemlich lustiger Haufen?



heute nicht, gerade haben wir eine Doku über die MS13 geguckt! Is echt heftig kennt ihr die? googlet das mal!


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Nicht lustiges Thema, ich weiß. Aber so bekommt man den Eindruck dass ihr in einer 40 Stunden Woche 20 Stunden arbeitet ^^


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wir machen keine Pause und gelegentlich schauen wir halt videos und pornos  

ohne Sche*** das steigert die Produktivität enorm 


EDIT: Und da wir den System-Administrator bei uns im Raum sitzen ahben - kann es auch niemand herausbekommen


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> EDIT: Und da wir den System-Administrator bei uns im Raum sitzen ahben - kann es auch niemand herausbekommen


Ok, das erklärt alles ^^
Baut euch doch noch gleich einen Whirlpool ein ;-)


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

> Baut euch doch noch gleich einen Whirlpool ein



Geile Idee  dann muss aber auch die lesbische Freundin von unserer Arbeitskollegin hierherkommen


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

So und jetzt setzt jeder noch an seinen eigentlichen Arbeitsplatz einen billigen Vertreter aus China, dem ihr nur einen kleinen Teil eures Gehaltes geben müsst.
Aber Vorsicht! Wenn der Chef rein kommt muss schnell alles wieder versteckt werden


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert mich an ne etwas ältere Werbung. War ein TV-Spot in dem 4 Männer ihre Gartenhütten aneinandergeabaut hatten und alle möglichen "Männerfreizeitgeräte" aus den Wänden und aus dem Fußboden rauskamen.


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Hmm. Kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, google Suche hat natürlich auch nix mehr gebracht, weil ich nicht mehr weiß welches Produkt beworben wurde...


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ich nicht mehr weiß welches Produkt beworben wurde...


Also war die Werbung ein "voller Erfolg" ^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Das ist immer das gefährliche bei "lustigen" Werbungen. Das man es einfach lustig findet und das Produkt nicht merkt.


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

So, wann kommt der Erste und schreit: "Aber das wirkt aufs Unterbewusstsein!" ?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Aber das wirkt aufs Unterbewusstsein!

allerdings nur wenn man die Werbung öfters sieht oder das Produkt schon bekannt ist, bzw. extrem blöd und mit dem Prdukt verknüpft (z. B. Toastschnitzel, viele MediaMarkt Werbungen)


Was mir gerade auffällt. In meiner Signatur gehts um primäre Geschlechtsorgane und schlagen...hmmm.


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mal gehört, dass man eine Werbung 99 mal sehen muss, damit sich ein Effekt einstellt.

Tja Ex, du bist halt nunmal ziemlich Schwa...Signaturenfixiert ^^ 

Hmm, meine ist ausgeglichen:
- Eine politische Parole
- Ein Song-Text-Zitat
- Ein Witz

Hmm, aber irgendwie wird es langweilig... Da gehört noch eine zweideutige Aussage hin ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, aber irgendwie wird es langweilig... Da gehört noch eine zweideutige Aussage hin ^^



Nimm doch einfach irgendwas aus nem KIZ Text... "Deine Freunde warnen dich: Dem kann man nich traun. Doch ich mach dir schöne Augen. So wie Chris Brown." göttlich.


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht wird aber wenn dann wahrscheinlich wieder ein Pi Zitat, der Typ ist schlimmer als Heroin ^^

Sag mal Ex, zockst du eigentlich Dawn of War: 40K?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Nein. Ich zock zwar ab und an Strategie aber das Warhammer Universum hat mich - warum auch immer - noch nie wirklich gereizt. Moment, ich hatte sogar mal Warhammer: Online, aber das hab ich nur einen Monat gespielt, da war bei mir eigtl. schon vorher die "MMORPG"-Luft raus...


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

> Toastschnitzel



occhhh lecker 


MAtze weißt welches mein Libelingslied momentan ist ?


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Frauenarzt - Ti**** raus

?


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> MAtze weißt welches mein Libelingslied momentan ist ?


Hmm, also wenn ich es auf das Thema gerade beziehe eines von Pi, vieleicht "3 Minuten"?
Oder wenn ich egoistisch bin, eines von mir ;-]
Oder auch zum Thema passend eines von K.I.Z?
Aber im Grunde genommen hab ich keine Ahnung 


@Ex
Schade, ist das einzige, das ich manchmal online zocke.


----------



## sight011 (5. Oktober 2009)

> Hmm, also wenn ich es auf das Thema gerade beziehe eines von Pi, vieleicht "3 Minuten"?



Woher du weißt?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (5. Oktober 2009)

Nabend, das Wiesel ist auch nochmal da ;D


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Zu spät. Wir sind alle schon daheim . Was machst du Atze eigentlich so?


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Woher du weißt?



Haha, richtig eingeschätzt 
Ist auch eines meiner Lieblingslieder zurzeit.


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Guten morgen, guten Morgen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Moooin.....


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

> Haha, richtig eingeschätzt
> Ist auch eines meiner Lieblingslieder zurzeit.



... aufstehen rumatzen *sing* ... 

Das Video habe ich gestern Abend noch entdeckt  -geilesDing- 






> Nabend, das Wiesel ist auch nochmal da ;D



Nähhää! Wiesel dich gibt es noch - ein tolle Überraschung


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Dass ein Video dazu gibt wusste ich noch gar nicht. Aber ich will die Lieder ja auch hören und nicht sehen ;-)


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

Das Video ist aber auf jedenfall sehenswert!  Ist total krank!


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich mir zu dem Lied gut vorstellen.
Das ganze Album ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

Es sind halt einfach begleitende Aufnahmen zur Tour denke ich mal! 

Richtig Nice auf jedenfall! 

Boah - ich kenn nur einen Menschen der mich von 0-100 in eienr Sekudne zur WEißglutbringen kann und das ist mein Arbeitskollege so ein  Metall-Opfer! 

Aber wer mich volllabert bekommt Packung!


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Zack-Zack, dann is' Ruh'!


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ohne ! In meinem gesamten Freudneskreis - nichtmal Leute die ich hassen könnte  regen mich so auf wie er! 

 Aber ich glaube nicht das er jetzt nochmal was sagt!


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Matze hat was gegen Electro :-(


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Oder er will zur nächsten Runde, weil sein Favorit schon raus ist .


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Der Matze hat was gegen Electro :-(


Kurz um: Ja. So was kann ich gar nicht hören. Aber jedem das seine.



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Oder er will zur nächsten Runde, weil sein Favorit schon raus ist .


Auch Richtig!

@sight
Was hast du getan?
TMHS2 ist das in meinen Augen beste Album was ich je gehört habe


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> TMHS2 ist das in meinen Augen beste Album was ich je gehört habe



Auf den ersten Blick gehört das es gut ist.


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Weist du Ex, ich guck mir immer die Rückseite von den CD's an. Da kann ich sofort sehen, ob es gut klingen wird oder nicht


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Ha! Den Fehler mach ich nicht mehr. 2 Alben gekauft, weil ein Kumpel meinte das die gut wären und nur schnell Cover und hintendrauf angeschaut weil ich in Eile war. Die 2 größten Drecksalben meines Lebens. Zum Glück konnte ich sie weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Das war eigentlich nur ein Witz und bezog sich auf die Rückseite des Datenträgers


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, das du das nicht so ernst meinst (obwohl ich den Witz erst jetzt verstanden hab )...aber das hat mich nur daran erinnert.

Antworte doch wenigstens irgendwas auf die PNs, matze....Ja, nein, vllt. Aber Bescheid müsste ich schon wissen, sonst ist dein Vorteil schnell futsch.


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich schon. Hatte nur übersehen, dass ich welche bekommen habe


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

> Was hast du getan?



Ich hab gar nix getan!  Ich habe gerade ein Briefing bekommen und etwas gefragt - dann hat er irgendwas in so nem muffeligen Ton eingeworfen, obwohl es ihn gar nix angeht.

5 min später habe ich mich mit meiner Arbeitskollegin unterhalten - sie meinte sie holt sich Kabel Deutschland, darauf meinte ich das sie sich das bestimmt holt um sich gleichzeitig noch die ziemliche schnelle Internetverbindung von Kabeldeutschland zum nutzen zu machen. Daraufhin sagt der Sp*** "klar mit m Fernsehanschluss oder was" 

Klingt jetzt vielleicht komsich - warum das jemanden aufregen kann - aber ich denke mal, wenn man hier nur liest was er gesagt hat und nicht den Ton hört mit dem er es gesagt hat (/bzw. er eigentlich an dem Gespräch gar nicht beteiligt war und dann nur blöde Kommentare einwirft) versteht man vielleicht nicht warum so etwas jemanden stört. 

Ich hab dann gesagt er soll einfach die Fresse halten!  Nicht die feine englsiche Art  aber wenn so ein kleiner Nerd der noch 3-4 jahre jünger ist als ich mich so volllabern will - hat er selber Pech gehabt - kein Respekt vor dem Alter hat die Jugend heut zu Tage 

Naja, is auch egal seit ner Studne ist jetz tauch unser Abteilungsleiter da- der davon nix mitbekommen hat - aber ihn die ganze Zeit fertigmacht -das nenn ich Gerechtigkeit ich glaube mein Abteilungsleiter ist Nemesis der Racheengel


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nemesis der Racheengel


War Nemesis nicht die griechische Rache *Göttin*?


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

... des gerechten Zorns aber zugleich ein Engel  


EDIT: also mein Chef


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

sight, ich kann mir den Typen genau vorstellen. Da wär ich auch aufgeplatzt.


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

langeweile?

Ich hänge bei Level 5 http://weltmumientag.de


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

sight, ich kann mir den Typen genau vorstellen. Da wär ich auch aufgeplatzt. 


Thx Ex  Thema hat sich auch geklärt und beim Mittag war er nciht merh so vorlaut und hat das Gespräch gesucht also Wayne


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Aus den Fehlern gelernt. Sehr gut. Ich mach die gleichen fast immer 200-mal bevor ich es lerne .


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tja manche lernen schnell! 

Aber wird sind auch schonmal aneinander geraten - selbst mein Chef hat schonmal zu ihm gesagt er haut ihm gleich aufs Maul wenn er weiterhin so dreißt ist 

--> Habe ich glaube cih schonmal erzählt


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Haha, zu geil ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> --> Habe ich glaube cih schonmal erzählt



Nicht das ich wüßte....3ster Tüp!


----------



## sight011 (6. Oktober 2009)

Manchaml ist er ja auch voll witzig - nur er kennt halt keine Grenzen und Respekt vor anderen menschen kennt er auch nicht - aber nur weil er zu dumm dazu ist


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

lol

Wir machen jetzt ne firmeninterne FIFA-Liga . Da bringt einer Fernseher und PS3 mit und dann werden sie alle gegen mich verlieren . Ich war der einzige der PES statt FIFA wollte .


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

Morgen


(10 Zeichen füll)


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
Bald ist wieder Bergfest


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2009)

> Wir machen jetzt ne firmeninterne FIFA-Liga . Da bringt einer Fernseher und PS3 mit und dann werden sie alle gegen mich verlieren . Ich war der einzige der PES statt FIFA wollte .



*rofl besser kann ein Tag nicht beginnen als mit eienr Message von Ex 

Die Woche will nicht rum gehen - nix Bergfest - naja vielleicht geht der Tag aber auch fix rum bekomm heute abend von eirn Schnalle einen Grundkurs in Marketing.


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> *rofl besser kann ein Tag nicht beginnen als mit eienr Message von Ex



*verbeug* Es ist mir ein Vergnügen.

Guten Morgen ihr müden Krieger.


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Oktober 2009)

Krieger? ich war nicht beim bund


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Krieger des Malochens...so wie Helden der Arbeit...


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2009)

Sei gegrüßt! 

Was sagt ihr zu dem Sachen im showrrom?


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Welchen...?


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2009)

Na die von mir --> Werkstatt


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

Schon drauf geantwortet


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Och, was soll ich denn immer zum 3D-Zeugs sagen. Ich kann vllt. das Endbild beurteilen, aber dann "eigentlich" auch nur aus 2D-Sicht....


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Och, was soll ich denn immer zum 3D-Zeugs sagen. Ich kann vllt. das Endbild beurteilen


Da geht es mir kaum anders


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber das ist ja auch schonmal was!


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja, bei fertigen Bildern...bei unfertigen immer so ...hmmm....nicht nutzlos aber....leicht unbrauchbar.


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja dann nicht 

Ne wegen Proportionen etc - kan nman ja immer seinen Senf dazu geben doer ob man daran einfach irgendwas Kack* findet


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2009)

Man habe ich heute schon gesagt das ich ekinen bock mehr habe


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Ne, aber wir fühlen mit dir. Kennt ja jeder. Ein Witz zum Abschluss: Wie beginnt eine Frau einen schlauen Satz?



Spoiler



"Meine Mann sagt....


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2009)

Oh Nö! ich hab gerade 4 Std. an einem Bild ehrum gedoktert - und gerade eben aks ich etwas perspektivisch verzerrt habe - ist photoshop irgebndwie weiß geworden --> und oben sthet keine Rückmeldung :-(

Wenn das gleich komplett abschmiert  Dreh ich durch


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Seitdem mir sowas ein paar mal hintereinander passiert ist, speicher ich jeden Minischritt und leg mir auch noch verschiedene Versionen an, damit ich falls ein Dokument mal den Bach runter geht, nicht alles nochmal neu machen muss....


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey krass ich hab nicht merh dran geglaubt - aber auf einmal hatte ers ich weider gefangen  

Alles gut!  

Ich wünsch euch schonmal nen schönen Feierabend!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallohallo.

Matze biste eigtl schon angerufen worden?


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin

Nein, ich wollte heute schon mal nachfragen wie es aussieht.


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

Wir sollten vorsichtshalber den Kontakt mit Berlusconi abbrechen


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2009)

Ok, STOPP!
Mach nicht wieder ein Rätsel draus das du in 2 Wochen erst auflöst!

Oder kurz gesagt: "Hä? Was meinst du damit?"



Gezeichnet: Der heute schlecht gelaunte und ungeduldige Matze


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

Und nebenbei


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

> Ok, STOPP!
> Mach nicht wieder ein Rätsel draus das du in 2 Wochen erst auflöst!
> 
> Oder kurz gesagt: "Hä? Was meinst du damit?"



Lese einfach mal die Nachrichten


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2009)

Bin schon dabei


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich erinner sie heut nochmal dran Matze...


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2009)

Ok, danke.

@sight
Der war mir schon immer suspekt... und dazu die ganzen die ihn wiedergewählt haben.


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

Sie haben ihn nicht wieder gewählt 

ich erinner nur an:


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

--> An die Verschwörungstheoretiker, habt ihr euch eigentlich das Bild in dem Post um 10:51 genau angeschaut?


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

Jap. Aber was hat diese Bild mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun?


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

Was stimmt da nicht?

Gut was es mit eienr Verschwörung zu tun hat ist einfach mal dahin gestellt


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2009)

Doch sight, du hast Recht. Wenn man das Bild durch verschiedene Spektralfilter jagt dann kommen 3 merkwürdige Tentakel zum vorschein. Diese scheinen das Objekt, welches aus dem Wasser gehoben wurde wieder auf den Grund ziehen zu wollen. Diese Tentakel müssen transdimensional sein, das sie das Wasser nicht verdrängen und keine Photonenreflexion (unsichtbar ^^) aufweisen. Ich habe das schon mal gesehen... OH MEIN GOTT! Das ist bestimmt der 4. Diener des Poseidon. Er scheint erwacht zu sein  ... dann muss ich schnell *ihnen* Bescheid geben, das der Tag näher gerückt ist. sight, sei so gut und versammle die mechanischen Zwerge, wir werden sie schon bald brauchen. Noch darf ich aber nicht sagen was passiert, sonst explodieren meine Lungen. Aber keine Angst, schon bald werde ich euch alles erklären können. Aber jetzt muss ich erstmal schnell weg. Und wenn *sie* das hier liest *Code - Die Spinnen fressen wieder Vögel und der Hahn ist ausgetrocknet*



So sight, ich hoffe du bist für heute zufrieden ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja sight, das letzte Bild schaut photoshopped aus.


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich wußte Matze wird es herausfinden 

@ Leutz ich gebe euch mal nen Tipp, schaut euch mal das zweite und das letzte Bild an


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

Ahhh, jetzt seh ichs. Sag ich doch...photoshopped .


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2009)

Schade...


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2009-10/deutsches-opfer-schweinegrippe

Jetzt gibts erst das erste! Schweinegrippeopfer in Deutschland. Und die war ne stark übergewichtige Raucherin und galt als Risikopatientin. Was eine üble Panikmache!

Der Kommentar darunter is cool 



			
				Nimzo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit ist die Schweinegrippe in Deutschland tödlicher als der in Deutschland grassierende Terrorismus.


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

> Ahhh, jetzt seh ichs. Sag ich doch...photoshopped .



Das geile ist meine Arbeitskollegin mient so das ist doch nicht echt! Unser Art-Director ach quatsch das ist echt! Ich frga sie so - warum? Sie diese Spiegelung auf dem Glas des zwreiten KRans sieht komisch aus - die war aber gar nicht falsch! 

Ich so häh wieso ist den auf dem 2ten und auf dem letzten Bild das rote Auto + weiße Bot im Hintergrund!  und auf dem Bild dazwischen sind die beiden Sahcen nicht zu sehen 

Voll stumpf - im endeffekt wurde es nur entdeckt wegen der blöden Spiegelung die nicht mal falsch war 



> Schade...



Harr Harr 


@ Ex der Komemtar ist echt lässig!

Oh man unser Chef ist schon weider weg! Yuhuuuuu der kommt erst nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Das geile ist meine Arbeitskollegin mient so das ist doch nicht echt! Unser Art-Director ach quatsch das ist echt! Ich frga sie so - warum? Sie diese Spiegelung auf dem Glas des zwreiten KRans sieht komisch aus - die war aber gar nicht falsch!
> 
> Ich so häh wieso ist den auf dem 2ten und auf dem letzten Bild das rote Auto + weiße Bot im Hintergrund!  und auf dem Bild dazwischen sind die beiden Sahcen nicht zu sehen
> 
> Voll stumpf - im endeffekt wurde es nur entdeckt wegen der blöden Spiegelung die nicht mal falsch war



Als erstes hab ich beim letzten Bild "entdeckt das es doch etwas wenig spritzt und das Wasser sehr ruhig ist, dann auch das mit den Autos vom 2+4 und 3ten Bild.


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen auf den ersten Blick habe ich es nicht gesehen - ich hab mich gewundert weil da so komsiche nebelschwaden(brush-flecken) sind, habe es aber erst für echt gehalten ...


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2009)

Morgen.

Also das mit dem Nebel kam mir zuerst komisch vor. Dann fande ich irgendwie das der schiefe 2. Laster komisch aussieht und irgendwie was mit seinen Seitenstützen nicht stimmen kann. Und das Killerargument: Das wäre zu cool um wahr zu sein ^^


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2009)

Matze trifft es wie imemr auf den Punkt: Und das Killerargument: Das wäre zu cool um wahr zu sein 

Morgen  einen WUNDERschönen guten'!!


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Morgen  einen WUNDERschönen guten'!!


Was ist los mit dir? Du bist so gut drauf. Klingt als hättest du gestern Sex

^^


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Süßen .


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Morgen -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

War dein Wochenende auch -.- ? Oder is deine Laune nur heute -.-?


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Mein Wochenende war gut. Jeder Abend begann zwar mit -.- wurden dann aber zu einem deutlichen ^^. Und ja, ich bin heute schlecht drauf.


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Das soll doch jedem mal vergönnt sein .


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Yo. Man ich muss bis heute Abend was rausfinden und habe keine Ahnung mehr wo ich gucken muss. Boa freu ich mich auf nächste woche.


----------



## Johannes7146 (12. Oktober 2009)

Bald ist wochenende


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Bald ist wochenende



Kein Kommentar -.-'

Mein Wochenende war geprägt vom Schmerz der Verspannungen...


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, klingt ganz so als wäre am We bei dir etwas passiert. Ah ja, klar. Also es muss so abgelaufen sein: Du warst auf einer Party und wolltest die Mädels beeindrucken. Um dies zu tun hast du Schlangenmensch spielen wollen. Allerdings bist du dabei auf einer Chiquita-Banane des Fruchtpunches ausgerutscht und hinter die Theke gerutscht. In diesem Moment kamen 5 Geiselnehmer herein und nahmen die Partygäste gefangen. Da du ja hinter der Theke warst sahen sie dich nicht und du bist du einen Lüftungsschachte entkommen, der gerade mal so breit war wie die breiteste Stelle deines Körpers. Da du den Gästen ja helfen wolltest bist du in den ersten Stock gekrabbelt. Dort hast du dann mit dem Ohr am Boden ausgemacht, wo alle Geiselnehmer unter dir stehen. Mit bloßen Händen und Fingernägeln hast du dann die Bodendielen herausgerissen, ohne ein Geräusch zu machen. Kaum ist dies geschehen bist du in den Raum unter dir gesprungen und hast alle 5 Gangster mit den Kapoera Tricks erledigt, die du gestern im Fehrnsehen gesehen hast. Nach dieser Aufregung wolltest du nach Hause und bist, da du schon getrunken hast die 23,4 Killometer einfach nach Hause gesprintet. Als du dann den Haustürschlüssel unter der Fußmatte hervorziehen wolltest hast du dann einen Krampf im linken Ober- und Unterschenkel bekommen und musstest deshalb das ganze restliche Wochenende mit dem





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Schmerz der Verspannungen...


 im Bett liegen. Tja diese teuflischen Schlüssel.


So ist es doch bestimmt passiert, oder? ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

So ungefähr. Aber eigentlich hab ich mich als Michael Ballack verkleidet und mich beim WM-Quali Spiel gegen Russland foulen lassen. Bei der Behandlung danach musste ich mich ganz verquer hinlegen, so das ich die ganze Zeit verspannt war...


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, achso ja, dass kann auch sein. Und warum hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Weil ich dank meiner Psi-Kräfte vorausgesehen habe, das er sich verletzen wird und ich das nur verhindern kann wenn ich mich einer umfassenden Gesichtsumwandlung unterziehen lassen und diese Verletzung mit buddhistischer Zen-Technik aufsauge.


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Und du wolltest nicht nur den Promibonus bei den süßen Krankenschwestern ausnutzen?


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Morgen Danke Matze 


> (Hmm, klingt ganz so als wäre am We bei dir etwas passiert. Ah ja, klar. Also es muss so abgelaufen sein: Du warst auf einer Party und wolltest die Mädels beeindrucken. Um dies zu tun hast du Schlangenmensch spielen wollen. Allerdings bist du dabei auf einer Chiquita-Banane des Fruchtpunches ausgerutscht und hinter die Theke gerutscht. In diesem Moment kamen 5 Geiselnehmer herein und nahmen die Partygäste gefangen. Da du ja hinter der Theke warst sahen sie dich nicht und du bist du einen Lüftungsschachte entkommen, der gerade mal so breit war wie die breiteste Stelle deines Körpers. Da du den Gästen ja helfen wolltest bist du in den ersten Stock gekrabbelt. Dort hast du dann mit dem Ohr am Boden ausgemacht, wo alle Geiselnehmer unter dir stehen. Mit bloßen Händen und Fingernägeln hast du dann die Bodendielen herausgerissen, ohne ein Geräusch zu machen. Kaum ist dies geschehen bist du in den Raum unter dir gesprungen und hast alle 5 Gangster mit den Kapoera Tricks erledigt, die du gestern im Fehrnsehen gesehen hast. Nach dieser Aufregung wolltest du nach Hause und bist, da du schon getrunken hast die 23,4 Killometer einfach nach Hause gesprintet. Als du dann den Haustürschlüssel unter der Fußmatte hervorziehen wolltest hast du dann einen Krampf im linken Ober- und Unterschenkel bekommen und musstest deshalb das ganze restliche Wochenende mit dem)



-das hat ein Lächeln auf mein Gesicht gezaubert-


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Gern geschehen


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2009)

Matze was suchst du denn? Das Heu im Nadelhaufen?


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, könnte ich solche Storys auch noch hübsch ausschmücken wäre ich schon bald König der Storyteller 

Die Antwort darauf, wie man von Salesforce aus ein Java-Programm (Applet) aufruft und diesem noch diverse Sitzungsdaten mitgibt.


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Antwort darauf, wie man von Salesforce aus ein Java-Programm (Applet) aufruft und diesem noch diverse Sitzungsdaten mitgibt.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, das ist ja total einfach *totale-Ahnungslosigkeit* oO


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist das Einzigste, was ich zur Zeit nicht zum Lachen finde.


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2009)

Uhhh 

Hmmm - weißt ja bin kein Programmierer kp


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Wäre ja nicht so schlimm die Salesforce Geschichte, wenn es nicht nur eine einzige Comunity geben würde. in dem Forum antworten sie wenn überhaupt erst Nachts und dann meist EXTREM unpräzise-.-


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2009)

Schei*e dann probier doch mal an icq Kontakte oder ähnliches dran zukommen!

Hast du Zeitdruck oder was geht?


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> SChei*e dann probier odhcmal an icq Kontakte oder ähnliches dran zukommen!


Das wäre eine Idee, aber bei den Amis fängt die Arbeit so ungefähr um (bei uns) 15:00Uhr an. Also bevor da einer Zuhause ist um mit mir zu schreiben ist es ungefähr 24:00Uhr



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hast du Zeitdruck


Wann nicht?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Und du wolltest nicht nur den Promibonus bei den süßen Krankenschwestern ausnutzen?



Eine willkommene Draufgabe, aber vor allem hab ich das natürlich für Deutschland gemacht...

Ahhh, ich will mich die ganze Zeit jucken aber ich darf nicht...gnnnhhh


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne das, ist verdammt nervig!


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Sobald ich daheim bin renn ich wieder "eins, zwei, drei - oberkörperfrei" rum. Kleidung nervt .


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ahhh, ich will mich die ganze Zeit jucken...


+





Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> ...aber ich darf nicht...gnnnhhh


+


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sobald ich daheim bin renn ich wieder "eins, zwei, drei - oberkörperfrei" rum. Kleidung nervt .



Ok, ich kombiniere: Deine Oma hat dich auf der Arbeit besucht und dir nachträglich zum Geburtstag den selbstgestrickten Wollpullover geschenkt. Diesen muss tu die ganze Zeit tragen und wenn du dich kratzen würdest würde deine Großmutter merken, dass du Probleme mit dem Geschenk hast. Denn das würde einen Herzinfarkt auslösen. Somit rettest du ein Leben, indem du dich nicht kratzt. Stimmt, oder?


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2009)

> Ok, ich kombiniere: Deine Oma hat dich auf der Arbeit besucht und dir nachträglich zum Geburtstag den selbstgestrickten Wollpullover geschenkt. Diesen muss tu die ganze Zeit tragen und wenn du dich kratzen würdest würde deine Großmutter merken, dass du Probleme mit dem Geschenk hast. Denn das würde einen Herzinfarkt auslösen. Somit rettest du ein Leben, indem du dich nicht kratzt. Stimmt, oder?



Was voraussetzt das seine Oma mit ihm auf der Arveit chillt!  - Armer Ex


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Fast. Ich dem Krankenhaus brannte es dank ein paar Naturalisten die meinten das die Natur einen heilen kann, die haben das Ding in Brand gesteckt, ich musste natürlich die süßen Krankenschwestern in Sicherheit bringen und hab danach diese Freaks mit Ästen erschlagen, mit Hanfseilen erwürgt und dabei Sprüche losgelassen wie: "Heilsam, oder?" "Friss den Baum, Baumfreund!" und sogar ein paar noch schlechtere. Aber vom Brand hab ich einige kleinere Brandwunden am Oberkörper und da juckt jetzt jegliche Kleidung dran.


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

@sight
Diese Tatsache darf man problemlos voraussetzen.


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> mit Hanfseilen erwürgt und dabei Sprüche losgelassen wie: "Heilsam, oder?" "Friss den Baum, Baumfreund!" und sogar ein paar noch schlechtere.


Haha, einfach göttlich ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

So, noch ca. 2 Stunden bis zur Oberkörperfreizeit! Das halt ich noch durch.


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Aber bitte Vorsicht! Wenn du immer noch als Michael Ballack verkleidet bist, dann kommt sofort von irgendwo her oder aus irgendeiner Ecke ein Schiedsrichter gesprungen und es gibt eine Karte


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2009)

> Diese Tatsache darf man problemlos voraussetzen.



Sie sitzt jeden Tag neben Ex am Schreibtisch - so spart man sich das Altersheim!


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aber bitte Vorsicht! Wenn du immer noch als Michael Ballack verkleidet bist, dann kommt sofort von irgendwo her oder aus irgendeiner Ecke ein Schiedsrichter gesprungen und es gibt eine Karte



Dem möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass es sich ausschließlich um männliche Schiedsrichter handelt 


@sight
Und in der Pause gibt es die einzig wahre Form des perfekten Essens: Das Essen einer Oma ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Ach, dafür gibts nur gelb, das kann ich ab.

Essen bei der Oma *träum*...


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2009)

> Und in der Pause gibt es die einzig wahre Form des perfekten Essens: Das Essen einer Oma



Und danach befeuchtet Sie ihr Taschentuch und mach seinen Mund/Gesicht sauber


----------



## Johannes7146 (12. Oktober 2009)

Danach gehts ab ins Bett, wenn er vorher lieb war, gibts evtl. noch eine Gutenachtgeschichte ^^


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen. Irgendwie werden gerade alle in der Firma krank...Und ich natürlich auch...


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, möchtest du, dass ich den Tag beginne mit...
- einer Verschwörungstheorie
- Mitleid
- dem Ignorieren dieser Tatsache
- einen pseudo klugen Spruch
- etwas anderem als hier aufgelistet
?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, möchtest du, dass ich den Tag beginne mit...
> - einer Verschwörungstheorie
> - Mitleid
> - dem Ignorieren dieser Tatsache
> ...



Ja.

*10zeichen*


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

1. Eine Geheimorganisation des US-Militärs versucht eine neue Biologische Waffe zu entwickeln. Allerdings braucht der Virus zum mutieren eine Spezielle DNA-Sequenz, die äußerst selten ist. Zufällig bist du der Träger einer solchen Kombination. So, jetzt kommt der gestern erwähnte selbstgestrickte Wollpullover dazu. Das im Büro war gestern nicht deine Richtige Oma sondern nur ein identisch aussehender Cybot, welcher dir den Pullover mit den eingewebten Viren überreichte. Ihre Idee war, das man einer Oma keinen Wunsch ausschlagen könnte und du den Pullover mindestens 11 Stunden trägst. Aber sie haben herausgefunden, dass du diesen sofort ausgezogen hast, als du zuhause warst. Deshalb haben sie deine ganze Firma damit infiziert, damit du dich bei denen ansteckst und der Virus schlussendlich in dir mutieren kann.

2. Ach du armer, ich hoffe dir geht es bald wieder gut. Soll ich dir einen Tee bringen und einen Baumwollpullover?

3. Doofes Wetter heute, oder? Am besten zieht man da einen selbstegstrickten Baumwollpullover an.

4. "Ist es kalt und dir nicht gut, sei sicher, dass es ein Baumwollpullover tut"

5. Boah Es, so etwas ähnliches steht in einem Artikel auf http://www.ehre-omas-Baumwollpullover.de


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2009)

Meine Verschwörungstheorie ist das ein Cyborg Matze getötet, der für diesen ominösen us-militärischen Geheimdienst arbeitet und das  begründe ich heirmit: 



> > 2. Ach du armer, ich hoffe dir geht es bald wieder gut. Soll ich dir einen Tee bringen und einen Baumwollpullover?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

@sight
Das ist lächerlich! Ein Cyborg kann mich niemals töten, da er organische Komponenten besitzt, die ich mit meinen Psy-Kräften einfach zerstöre 
Aber ich muss gestehen, das in letzter Zeit sehr oft das Lied "Cyborg" von Pi aus meinen Kopfhörern kommt 
Ach ja, möchtest du einen Baumwollpullover?


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> 1. Eine Geheimorganisation des US-Militärs versucht eine neue Biologische Waffe zu entwickeln. Allerdings braucht der Virus zum mutieren eine Spezielle DNA-Sequenz, die äußerst selten ist. Zufällig bist du der Träger einer solchen Kombination. So, jetzt kommt der gestern erwähnte selbstgestrickte Wollpullover dazu. Das im Büro war gestern nicht deine Richtige Oma sondern nur ein identisch aussehender Cybot, welcher dir den Pullover mit den eingewebten Viren überreichte. Ihre Idee war, das man einer Oma keinen Wunsch ausschlagen könnte und du den Pullover mindestens 11 Stunden trägst. Aber sie haben herausgefunden, dass du diesen sofort ausgezogen hast, als du zuhause warst. Deshalb haben sie deine ganze Firma damit infiziert, damit du dich bei denen ansteckst und der Virus schlussendlich in dir mutieren kann.


Hey, ich bin selten .


Matze hat gesagt.:


> 2. Ach du armer, ich hoffe dir geht es bald wieder gut. Soll ich dir einen Tee bringen und einen Baumwollpullover?


Tee hab ich schon .


Matze hat gesagt.:


> 4. "Ist es kalt und dir nicht gut, sei sicher, dass es ein Baumwollpullover tut"


Tragen darf ich den Wollpullover nicht, das hab ich dir gestern erzählt du Wicht.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

Ach, ich wollte doch nur einen Runnig-Gag mit hinein bringen. Übrigens Ex, du hast den Test bestanden, die Viren wären im Tee gewesen ;-]


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2009)

rofl

Was für ein Schei§$%"§$% Tag ist heute eigentlich - ich hasse die Ferien - Schei$§%§ SChließung der Hallen = kein Sport ich bin auf 380!! 

ALLES $§%"$§%


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> rofl


und


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was für ein Schei§$%"§$% Tag


Also scheinbar bist du nicht sehr entscheidungsfreudig.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Hui, sight braucht den Sport als Ausgleich anscheinend wirklich dringend .


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hui, sight braucht den Sport als Ausgleich anscheinend wirklich dringend .



ja wäre auf jeden fall geiler als hier vorm pc zu hocken^^


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

Sport ist immer geiler als ein PC.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Sport ist immer geiler als ein PC.



Im Sommer bin ich auch lieber draußen, aber im Winter...Außerdem kommt es auch auf die allgemeine Verfassung an....Bin ich erschöpft, hab ich keine Lust Sport zu treiben...


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh ja auch davon aus, das alles normal ist.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich geh ja auch davon aus, das alles normal ist.



Ok, wenn es dann noch einigermaßen warm ist, kann ich deiner Aussage nur zustimmen .


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2009)

Da wir uns hier in der "Öffentlichkeit" befinden - und ich garantiert nicht zu Gewalttaten aufrufen möchte - sage ich nicht - das ich heute noch am liebsten irgendjemandem übelst in die Fresse schlagen möchte! 

Ohne %$&§%& ich bin so agressive! %$&§$ Ex-Freundinnen 

Alter ist das Forum bei euch auch so langsam?


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

@sight
Was ist denn passiert?
Zufall? Ich hab gerade "Du Hu*re 2009" gehört.

Ja ist bei mir auch übelst langsam.


----------



## Johannes7146 (13. Oktober 2009)

aber mal sowasvon !
Aber kommt öfter mal vor.... ka woran das liegt...
Evtl Server an seiner Grenze? Oder auf dem Server laufen noch andere Sachen, die grad Voll aufdrehen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Wsl spammt im Chat


----------



## Phil Freidenker (13. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Zufall? Ich hab gerade "Du Hu*re 2009" gehört.



Wenn ich mal fragen darf " du hu*e 2009" von Prinz Pi


----------



## sight011 (13. Oktober 2009)

> "Du Hu*re 2009"



Beide Teile davon ausgezeichnet und von -obwohl ich die Zwei sonst hasse- Sonny Black & Frank White - Highlife!

Der reiht sich da 1:1 ein so ein ab*uc* mit diesen %&§$&%

Sie ahben da voll recht wenn du die Frauren nur verarscht hängen sie dir am Arsc* und wenn du sie wirklich liebst udn ehrlcih bist dann lassen sie dich stehen! Was hat sich Gott nur dabei gedacht die Welt o zu machen ? 

@ Mc Philli ja genau von P.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen. Nachdem ich mich gestern schon um 9  ins Bett gelegt hab, gehts mir heute auf jeden Fall schon besser. Mal schauen, ich hoff ich kann am Wochenende wieder richtig auftrumpfen .


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin.

Hach, heute letzter Arbeitstag

@Phil
Wenn ich Liedernamen nenne oder stellen zitiere ist ohne extra einen Namen zu nennen dann ist das immer von Pi


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hach, heute letzter Arbeitstag



Traurig? Froh?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Traurig ein bischen, aber auch sehr froh und erleichtert


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Hach, heute letzter Arbeitstag


Warum denn der letzte?^^


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Weil mein Arbeitsvertrag bis Morgen geht und ich noch 1,5 Urlaubstage habe. Außerdem muss ich ab Januar zum Bund und bis dahin hab ich genug Zeit mich wo anders zu bewerben und auch andere Berufe mir anzusehen.


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Weil mein Arbeitsvertrag bis Morgen geht und ich noch 1,5 Urlaubstage habe. Außerdem muss ich ab Januar zum Bund und bis dahin hab ich genug Zeit mich wo anders zu bewerben und auch andere Berufe mir anzusehen.



lol ok^^
die Urlaubstage wirste nicht mehr ganz durchkriegen 

aber freut mich das du zum Bund gehst XD^^


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Warum nicht durchkriegen? Heute nur ein halber Tag und morgen der letzte Tag Urlaub, geht voll auf.
Wieso freust du dich? Hattest du keinen *Grundwehrdienst*?


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2009)

--> Wo kommen die ganzen neuen Mitglieder her?


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Warum nicht durchkriegen? Heute nur ein halber Tag und morgen der letzte Tag Urlaub, geht voll auf.
> Wieso freust du dich? Hattest du keinen *Grundwehrdienst*?



stimmt ok^^
das gefällt mir^^

ne aber ich kenn viele die verweigern und das finde ich nicht gut...



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> --> Wo kommen die ganzen neuen Mitglieder her?



draust vom Walde komm ich her


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

@sight
Von außerhalb des Forums. Diese Zone nennt man "Internet" 

@The Killer for Two
Was ist so schlimm daran zu verweigern? Wollte ich am Anfang auch, aber nicht weil ich zu faul bin, sondern weil ich es nicht einsehe blind Befehlen zu gehorchen.
Sport wärend der "Arbeitszeit" war sogar ein "Pro" Grund für den Bund


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Was ist so schlimm daran zu verweigern? Wollte ich am Anfang auch, aber nicht weil ich zu faul bin, sondern weil ich es nicht einsehe blind Befehlen zu gehorchen.
> Sport wärend der "Arbeitszeit" war sogar ein "Pro" Grund für den Bund



ich finde es deswegen nicht gut weil vielen die disziplien fehlt, die sie da bekommen würden.
Ausserdem ist mir das lieber als alten Leuten den After zu putzen^^


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Na ja, ob man davon so viel Disziplin bekommt und behält...
Zivi muss nicht immer Drecksarbeit sein. Es kann auch so kommen dass du Quasi 9 Monate bezahlt nichts tust außer wo anwesend sein und das hab ich schon von vielen gehört.


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Na ja, ob man davon so viel Disziplin bekommt und behält...
> Zivi muss nicht immer Drecksarbeit sein. Es kann auch so kommen dass du Quasi 9 Monate bezahlt nichts tust außer wo anwesend sein und das hab ich schon von vielen gehört.



nja gut aber dann muss ich sagen hab ich einen leichten Waffenfetisch so das es mir einen spaß bereiten wird wenn ich denn endlich dorten bin^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich ausgemustert . Wobei ich im unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Nichtausmusterung nicht wüßte ob ich Zivi oder Bund machen soll...Wahrscheinlich aber eher Zivi. Hab da ein paar Connections .


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich ausgemustert . Wobei ich im unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Nichtausmusterung nicht wüßte ob ich Zivi oder Bund machen soll...Wahrscheinlich aber eher Zivi. Hab da ein paar Connections .



lol mich werden die sehr wahrscheinlich nehmen... bin schlank trainiere regelmäßig sehe und höre gut und behersche den umgang mit der waffe ^^
der perfeckte Amokläufer... nur das ich nicht geistesgestört bin und nicht amok lauf^^


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

@The Killer for Two
Ich wurde T2 gemustert, weil ich ein paar Zentimeter zu klein bin -.-
Hmm, der perfekte Amokläufer sagst du? Nicht geistesgestört sagst du? Dein Name sag aber was anderes ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> bin schlank


Check


The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> höre gut


Check


The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> sehe gut


Check


The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> trainiere regelmäßig


Hmm, eher regelmässig unregelmässig.

Aber ich bin ein kleiner Allergieboy...


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @The Killer for Two
> Ich wurde T2 gemustert, weil ich ein paar Zentimeter zu klein bin -.-
> Hmm, der perfekte Amokläufer sagst du? Nicht geistesgestört sagst du? Dein Name sag aber was anderes ;-]


bin 1,85m ca...

ok ich gebs zu:
ich spiel "Killerspiele" und Softair = potentieller Amokläufer
gut das ich nicht auch noch Pornos schaue... sonst wäre ich auch noch laut unserer Regierung ein potentieller Vergewaltiger 

mein name ist seit Jahren mein Markenzeichen lass ich mir demnächst auch in Ausweiß als Künstlernamen eintragen
Unter dem Namen kennen mich mehr Leute als unter meinem RL namen



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich bin ein kleiner Allergieboy...


 ich hab nur katze und hausstaub... das sollte kein Problem sein.. auch kein astma oder ähnliches


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> ich spiel "Killerspiele"


 Wobei mir da immernoch die Deffinition fehlt. Ansonsten ist Super Mario Land auch ein Killerspiel -> Man hüpft auf die Köpfe der Gegner und bricht ihnen so das Genick -> mit Feuerblumen verbrennt man sie bei lebendigem Leibe -> man muss Pilze fressen um sich größer und stärker zu fühlen. 





The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> gut das ich nicht auch noch Pornos schaue


Und das soll man uns Männern glauben? ^^


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2009)

> Diese Zone nennt man "Internet"



 Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja sight, es ist normal das man sich davor fürchtet, wenn man das erste Mal davon hört. Du musst jetzt ganz stark sein: Diese Zone hast du schon des Öfteren durchquert


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wobei mir da immernoch die Deffinition fehlt. Ansonsten ist Super Mario Land auch ein Killerspiel -> Man hüpft auf die Köpfe der Gegner und bricht ihnen so das Genick -> mit Feuerblumen verbrennt man sie bei lebendigem Leibe -> man muss Pilze fressen um sich größer und stärker zu fühlen.
> 
> 
> Und das soll man uns Männern glauben? ^^



XD ne ich zock schon auch ego-shooter aber ich finde es nicht schlimm solange ich jetzt nicht versuche das ganze im rl nachzuamchen... ausser es ist softair oder paintball... dabei kann man sich austoben mit echten waffen nur auf schießständen^^

ähm ähm ähm  aber wie soll ich des dann unterkriegen? ok ich schreib nen Brief an die Regierung das ich nicht weiß ob ich zuerst jemanden vergewaltigen soll und dann Amoklaufen oder andersrum


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> ähm ähm ähm  aber wie soll ich des dann unterkriegen? ok ich schreib nen Brief an die Regierung das ich nicht weiß ob ich zuerst jemanden vergewaltigen soll und dann Amoklaufen oder andersrum


Mach doch beides! Verschlucke ungefähr 200 kleine Bleikugeln. Warte anschließend 2 Stunden und dann kannst du deinen Amoklauf beginnen - und zwar nackt. Als Waffe nimmst du dann einfach dein Gemächt und führst die Nachladebewegung einer Schrotflinte aus. Aber Vorsicht! Du hast nur 200 Schuss. Um die Schnellfeuerleistung dieser Waffe zu erhöhen kannst du auch einen Helm mit einem HUD aufsetzten, auf dem immer ein Porno läuft. Wenn deine Mission abgeschlossen ist ziehst du am besten gen Italien (<- ob das jemand checkt ^^) und manipulierst die Verhandlungen der Immunitätsgesetze, dann kann dir auch nichts mehr passieren.
Viel Glück!


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Mach doch beides! Verschlucke ungefähr 200 kleine Bleikugeln. Warte anschließend 2 Stunden und dann kannst du deinen Amoklauf beginnen - und zwar nackt. Als Waffe nimmst du dann einfach dein Gemächt und führst die Nachladebewegung einer Schrotflinte aus. Aber Vorsicht! Du hast nur 200 Schuss. Um die Schnellfeuerleistung dieser Waffe zu erhöhen kannst du auch einen Helm mit einem HUD aufsetzten, auf dem immer ein Porno läuft. Wenn deine Mission abgeschlossen ist ziehst du am besten gen Italien (<- ob das jemand checkt ^^) und manipulierst die Verhandlungen der Immunitätsgesetze, dann kann dir auch nichts mehr passieren.
> Viel Glück!



Ich stell mir gerade die Überschrift in der Zeitung vor:



> Irrer "Junge" läuft wild onanierend Amok mit Blei Sperma
> Regierung machtlos
> Diskusion ob Vergewaltigung oder Amoklauf



ich hock hier in der Arbeit und lach mich schlapp^^


PS: warum wird eig mein cooles Profilpic nicht angezeigt?


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> PS: warum wird eig mein cooles Profilpic nicht angezeigt?


Profilbild und Benutzerbild sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Profilbild und Avatar sind zwei Paar Schuhe.



aso wo kann ich dann Avatar rein machen?


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2009)

Hab in meinem Post die Links nachträglich reingesetzt.


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> ich hock hier in der Arbeit und lach mich schlapp^^


Solchen Blödsinn erzählen wir uns hier des Öfteren. Ex und ich drücken wenn der Witz gut war immer auf den Danke-Button. Ich glaube so die Hälfte aller Bewertungspunkte haben wir auf diese Weise bekommen ^^


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Solchen Blödsinn erzählen wir uns hier des Öfteren. Ex und ich drücken wenn der Witz gut war immer auf den Danke-Button. Ich glaube so die Hälfte aller Bewertungspunkte haben wir auf diese Weise bekommen ^^


Na, dann werden wir mal im Smalltalk-Bereich den "Danke"-Button rausnehmen


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Solchen Blödsinn erzählen wir uns hier des Öfteren. Ex und ich drücken wenn der Witz gut war immer auf den Danke-Button. Ich glaube so die Hälfte aller Bewertungspunkte haben wir auf diese Weise bekommen ^^



XD man merkts  bin ja noch in anderen Foren unterwegs mit je ca 1800 Beiträgen XD aber der gerade schlägt was das Thema (amok usw) wirklich alles bisherige (knapp über dem Brot)



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hab in meinem Post die Links nachträglich reingesetzt.



ok gut danke sollte jetzt gefuntzt haben^^



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Na, dann werden wir mal im Smalltalk-Bereich den "Danke"-Button rausnehmen



dann kriegt ja fast keiner mehr ein thanks


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Na, dann werden wir mal im Smalltalk-Bereich den "Danke"-Button rausnehmen


Aber warum? Wenn man jemand lachen muss, dann entspannt das. Entspannt lässt sich die Arbeit leichter und effizienter verrichten. Also ist das hier quasi ein Thread, der universal bei der Arbeit hilft. Wenn überhaupt, dann müsste man dessen Wirkung hier verdoppeln 

@The Killer for Two
Welches Brot?


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wenn überhaupt, dann müsste man dessen Wirkung hier verdoppeln


Sonst noch Wünsche :suspekt:


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aber warum? Wenn man jemand lachen muss, dann entspannt das. Entspannt lässt sich die Arbeit leichter und effizienter verrichten. Also ist das hier quasi ein Thread, der universal bei der Arbeit hilft. Wenn überhaupt, dann müsste man dessen Wirkung hier verdoppeln
> 
> @The Killer for Two
> Welches Brot?



gabs mal als gif finds aber grad nicht anders 



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Sonst noch Wünsche :suspekt:



ähm ja.. eine Mass und ne Brotzeit


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Sonst noch Wünsche :suspekt:


Ein Haus, ein Boot, eine unerschöpfliche Geld und Energiequelle, Glückseeligkeit. Das reicht auch dann schon. Mir würde dafür auch ein Link reichen. Gegoogelt habe ich danach schon, aber nix gefunden


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ein Haus, ein Boot, eine unerschöpfliche Geld und Energiequelle, Glückseeligkeit. Das reicht auch dann schon. Mir würde dafür auch ein Link reichen. Gegoogelt habe ich danach schon, aber nix gefunden



und wo bleibt da das bier?^^ und meine Brotzeit?


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

Ach das Brot. Das kann man aber ewig weiterstricken: Jeder Amokläufer schlief zirka 6-8 Stunden, tat dies in einem Bett...

Bier? Um 12 Uhr?


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ach das Brot. Das kann man aber ewig weiterstricken: Jeder Amokläufer schlief zirka 6-8 Stunden, tat dies in einem Bett...
> 
> Bier? Um 12 Uhr?



XD stimmt alle sollten auf steinen schlafen^^



ja ich komm aus Bayern^^ da darf man das


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze und ich auch....Wobei...Eigentlich aus Franken . Aber da zählt Bier auch zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln. Aber wenn es nicht warm ist, hab ich keine Lust mir das schon um 12 zu schlabbern.


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Matze und ich auch....Wobei...Eigentlich aus Franken . Aber da zählt Bier auch zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln. Aber wenn es nicht warm ist, hab ich keine Lust mir das schon um 12 zu schlabbern.



Wir haben es hier im Büro 23 °C da geht das dann schon 
und so ein Frühschopen geht immer


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2009)

> ich hock hier in der Arbeit und lach mich schlapp



Dann lies dir mal die anderen 10.000 Seiten durch, wir hören dann von dir gegen Weihnachten 

Und deinem Avatar zu urteilen - bist du unser neuer Hammet!


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> Wir haben es hier im Büro 23 °C da geht das dann schon



Liegt euer Büro neben einer Sauna?


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist so MEGA-langweilig!! Meine Arbeitskollegin braucht schon den ganzen Morgen um mir meine Aufgabe vorzubereiten  Die ...


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

ne aber bei uns sind alle krank daher die irre temp 

Ne sicher nicht^^ ich bin nur ein Freak  das bild is aus Perfeckt World^^ normalerweiße 1024 x  und schaut ganz nett aus^^


@sight011:


			
				du gerade eben hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist so MEGA-langweilig!!





			
				deine Sig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer sich langweilt ist selber Schuld


----------



## Matze (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> ja ich komm aus Bayern^^ da darf man das


Wie Ex schon sagte, wir beide auch. Nur so, wir kommen aus der Gegend mit der Weltweit höchsten Brauereidichte. Sogar in meinem Kaff ist eine... und in dem danegen... und daneben 
Aber dabei finde ich Bier gar nicht so überragend.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und deinem Avatar zu urteilen - bist du unser neuer Hammet!


Haha ^^
Irgendwie hast du voll recht. Gut erkannt sightmaster.


----------



## Phil Freidenker (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss lernen -.-


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2009)

> Zitat von du gerade eben
> Mir ist so MEGA-langweilig!!
> Zitat:
> Zitat von deine Sig
> Wer sich langweilt ist selber Schuld



Alter willste Stress oder was - Frischfleisch  

EDIT: Was musst du lernen Phil?


----------



## Phil Freidenker (14. Oktober 2009)

RW und Italienisch und nächste woche auch so viel, nur das problem is das ich morgen RW-test habe und ich denn ganzen Stoff von der ersten Klasse nach lernen muss...


----------



## The Killer for Two (14. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Alter willste Stress oder was - Frischfleisch



komm nu her  XD



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wie Ex schon sagte, wir beide auch. Nur so, wir kommen aus der Gegend mit der Weltweit höchsten Brauereidichte. Sogar in meinem Kaff ist eine... und in dem danegen... und daneben
> Aber dabei finde ich Bier gar nicht so überragend.
> 
> Haha ^^
> Irgendwie hast du voll recht. Gut erkannt sightmaster.



gut bei uns nicht gar so schlimm dafür is unser bier besser^^

Ich mach gleich ein echtes Bild von mir rein.... dann werdet ihr alle das forum verlassen


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> Ich mach gleich ein echtes Bild von mir rein.... dann werdet ihr alle das forum verlassen


Oder du selbst :suspekt:


----------



## sight011 (14. Oktober 2009)

> komm nu her  XD






Haha das wäre auch geil - wenn man wegen seinem persönlcihen Bild rausgeworfen werden würde  Gesichtskontrolle! 

-Böse-


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen.



> Ich mach gleich ein echtes Bild von mir rein.... dann werdet ihr alle das forum verlassen


Bis jetzt fand ich kein Gesicht so hässlich das ich weglaufen wollte, aber du machst mich jetzt echt gespannt .


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> Bis jetzt fand ich kein Gesicht so hässlich das ich weglaufen wollte, aber du machst mich jetzt echt gespannt .



XD wirst aber keins kriegen  
Das wäre sonst ein nachträgliches Kindheitstrauma XD


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2009)

> Bis jetzt fand ich kein Gesicht so hässlich das ich weglaufen wollte, aber du machst mich jetzt echt gespannt .



Du hast ja aber auch noch nicht das Bild von "The Killer for two" gesehen  

Guten Morgen,
irgendwie gefallen mir die 2 neuen!  Nur MAtze werden sie niemals ersetzen  Matze don't GO!


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nur MAtze werden sie niemals ersetzen  Matze don't GO!


Ich bin gerührt 
Moin moin

@The Killer for Two
1. Wir brauchen eine Abkürzung für dienen Namen, ist ja schrecklich den immer auszuschreiben

2. Wieso soll uns ein bild von dir verschrecken? Kannst du das mit Photoshop oder Gimp nicht etwas weniger schlimm machen ;-]


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

GuMo,



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Du hast ja aber auch noch nicht das Bild von "The Killer for two" gesehen
> irgendwie gefallen mir die 2 neuen!



Du auch nicht  wie soll ich dir dann gefallen  XD



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin gerührt
> Moin moin
> 
> @The Killer for Two
> ...




1. The Killer 42 werd ich oft geschrieben 

2. nicht gimp  ich hasse das teil.. hab das hier... *schrei*


PS: Matze is noch da und im Bund wird er auch sich schon nicht die Seife fallen lassen


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> wie soll ich dir dann gefallen  XD


Huch, ist da ein Anflug von Erotik ;-]



The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> 1. The Killer 42 werd ich oft geschrieben


Reduzieren wir uns auf Killer, das reicht



The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> 2. nicht gimp  ich hasse das teil.. hab das hier... *schrei*


Ich finde Gimp super, aber ich bin auch kein Grafiker.



The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> PS: Matze is noch da und im Bund wird er auch sich schon nicht die Seife fallen lassen


Den versuch würde keiner über... oder auch nur reskieren!


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Huch, ist da ein Anflug von Erotik ;-]


:suspekt: HELP ^^



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Reduzieren wir uns auf Killer, das reicht


ok passt^^  aber nur weil du es bist 



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde Gimp super, aber ich bin auch kein Grafiker.


ich eig auch nicht aber die Kunden können ja keine gescheiten grafiken liefern sondern nur jpg also muss man alles selber machen... nja gimp liegt mir noch nicht so weit offen das ich sagen kann ich nutz ihn gerne...



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Den versuch würde keiner über... oder auch nur reskieren!


Das hat der letzte auch gesagt... jetzt hockt er traumatisiert hier in der ecke und immer wenn sich einer bückt kriegt er einen schreikrampf  XD

Wie war das mit der Hölle? XD


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Reduzieren wir uns auf Killer, das reicht



Und jetzt noch verniedlichen...was haltet ihr von Killi? ;-]


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2009)

@Ex
Noch besser wäre Killi-Billi oder Killchen-Billchen ^^


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @Ex
> Noch besser wäre Killi-Billi oder Killchen-Billchen ^^



ne also bitte ja....
Killer ist doch schon verniedlicht... normalerweiße töte ich für zwei und jetzt soll ich noch mit häschen kuscheln? ^^

PS:
der ist mir gerade noch wegen deinem Bund eingefallen und Seife:



> Ein Schwuler kommt in den Himmel. Petrus überlegt, ob er ihn überhaupt dortbehalten soll, aber da er sich nichts hat zuschulden kommen lassen, nimmt er ihn auf. Da fällt ihm sein Schlüssel runter und er bückt sich danach. Der Schwule kann sich nicht beherrschen und nimmt ihn von hinten. Petrus ist tierisch sauer und sagt: "Wenn du das nochmal machst, kommst du in die Hölle" Kurz darauf fällt Petrus der Schlüssel nochmal runter. Wieder bückt er sich, wieder kann sich der Schwule nicht beherrschen. Da schickt Petrus ihn in die Hölle.
> 
> Einige Wochen später kommt es ihnen im Himmel etwas kalt vor. Petrus meint zu Jesus: "Was ist denn los, die heizen in der Hölle wohl gar nicht mehr." Jesus beschließt, runterzugehen und den Teufel zu fragen. Dort angekommen, sieht er den Teufel frierend in der Ecke sitzen. Um ihn herum liegen Holzscheite in rauhen Mengen. "Ihr habt doch genügend Holz, wieso heizt ihr denn nicht." fragt Jesus. Knurrt der Teufel: "Bück du dich doch ..."


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> Killer ist doch schon verniedlicht... normalerweiße töte ich für zwei



Auf 100.000 Deutsche gerechnet, geschehen im Jahr durchschnittlich ca. 1,2 Morde. Das heißt jeder Deutsche begeht im Jahr 0,000012 Morde. Gehen wir von einer Lebenserwartung von 90 Jahren bei dir aus, wobei wir da wieder 3 Jahre abziehen, da du als Säugling noch schlecht jemanden umbringen kannst (höchsten um den Verstand). Ergibt 0,001044 Morde in deinem Leben, das natürlich noch mal zwei, da du ja "for two" bist (gibts da nicht so Eispralinen "Ten for two"?), also 0,002088 Morde in deinem ganzem Leben.

KILLER!


----------



## Matze (15. Oktober 2009)

Also Ex, ich glaub zwar nicht, dass du je ein Killer warst, dafür hast du aber die Killer-Zahlen und Killer-Fakten und vor allem die *Killer-Argumente*


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Auf 100.000 Deutsche gerechnet, geschehen im Jahr durchschnittlich ca. 1,2 Morde. Das heißt jeder Deutsche begeht im Jahr 0,000012 Morde. Gehen wir von einer Lebenserwartung von 90 Jahren bei dir aus, wobei wir da wieder 3 Jahre abziehen, da du als Säugling noch schlecht jemanden umbringen kannst (höchsten um den Verstand). Ergibt 0,001044 Morde in deinem Leben, das natürlich noch mal zwei, da du ja "for two" bist (gibts da nicht so Eispralinen "Ten for two"?), also 0,002088 Morde in deinem ganzem Leben.
> 
> KILLER!



ok...^^ wobei ich alleine die Statistische Zahl 1,2 Morde pro Jahr geil finde 
aber über welchen Zeitraum wurde die Statistik errechnet?

Jetzt davon ausgehend das ich mit meinem jetzigen alter schon 12 Morde begangen hätte, ich bin 18 damit hätte ich die statistik gesprengt 

PS: ernsthaft ich rechne nicht nach der deutschen statistik sondern immer an den höchsten "trefferquoten" der Amokläufer  *rofl*



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Also Ex, ich glaub zwar nicht, dass du je ein Killer warst, dafür hast du aber die Killer-Zahlen und Killer-Fakten und vor allem die *Killer-Argumente*



XD wandelnde Statistik


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Matze:

Das stimmt .

Da Killer ne Schlagzeile gefaked hat, mach ich das mal nach:



			
				Zeitung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Xzibit mit Innovationen: "Yo dawg we heard you like Macs so we only put one pedal in your car"



edit: @killer: 1999-2001. In den USA wären es schon 6 .


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> @ Matze:
> 
> Das stimmt .
> 
> ...



OK deine Zeitung is besser wie meine  
wir könnten ne Redaktion aufmachen XD

@me: XD ich werd ami  wobei wenn ich mich an amokläufe halte, da war das höchste glaub ich 15 oder so^^ das sind dann schon 30 "kills"


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde killa immer noch zu lang ich nenn ihn einfach "K" ("Kay"=ausgesprochen) das klingt cool und ist kurz! Nur damit ihr in Zulunft bescheid wisst! 



> Du auch nicht  wie soll ich dir dann gefallen  XD



Ich auch nicht was  - Ich glaube du hast das nicht richtig gelesen!


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde killa immer noch zu lang ich nenn ihn einfach "K" ("Kay"=ausgesprochen) das klingt cool und ist kurz! Nur damit ihr in Zulunft bescheid wisst!



lol? dann k42  klingt wenigstens lol^^



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich auch nicht was  - Ich glaube du hast das nicht richtig gelesen!



ein bild von mir gesehen^^ hatte dich da zitiert^^


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2009)

> ein bild von mir gesehen hatte dich da zitiert



Mmmmm-k, k!  Hab verstanden


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mmmmm-k, k!  Hab verstanden



XD gut ^^
lies lieber mal deinen rückwärts und ruf da mal an ;


----------



## sight011 (15. Oktober 2009)

Puh, gleich ist der Tag rum -eigentlich ahtte ich heute noch was schönes vor - aber der Tag war so -dammit- anstrengend, ich glaube ich lass es fast lieber!


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Puh, gleich ist der Tag rum -eigentlich ahtte ich heute noch was schönes vor - aber der Tag war so -dammit- anstrengend, ich glaube ich lass es fast lieber!



Gumo
was hattest denn vor?^^


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

Sport. Garantiert.

Guten Morgen. Haha, gestern hatte in Source keiner eine Chance gegen mich .


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sport. Garantiert.
> 
> Guten Morgen. Haha, gestern hatte in Source keiner eine Chance gegen mich .



XD
moin

wir hatten gestern clan-war in COD4. eig drei spiele aber bei der zweiten Runde haben die s einen von uns gekickt und gebannt und dann noch einen.... nja 2 von drei Runden gewonnen und dritte sind wir gegangen^^

So gesehen aber geil


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

5on5 gespielt mit 2 die ca. so gut sind wie ich, einem der um einiges besser ist als ich und einem DLM-Spieler. Und ich hab das Scoreboard meistens angeführt  und einige Unterzahlsituationen gewonnen. Und ich bin eigtl krank und war da schon ziemlich müde...


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2009)

> was hattest denn vor?



Ich wollte mich mit wem treffen! - Plan Änderung war dann erst Laufen gehen - und danach ins Pub, mit nem Kollegen. Hab lieber nen Beat gebaut - der Kollege kam dann zu spät vom Bau wieder (war auswärts) und konnte nicht mehr, weil er um 5 Uhr wieder aufstehen musste - Ich hatte aber noch nem Kollegen bescheid gesagt - der meinte dann irgendwann per sms, das er schon im pub auf mich wartet!

Ich ab da hin - und hab dann voll viele alte Atzen wieder getroffen, mit denen man vor 1000 Jahren die 5-6 Klasse unsicher gemacht hat! 

Anstatt ein Bier zu trinken - wie geplant - gab es 2 Weizen, ein Cuba-Libre, ein Cola-Whiskey auf Eis!  Yuhuu! Das war -goil-  Haben voll viel blödsinn gequatscht! 
War also ein cooler Abend 




> Sport. Garantiert.



Seit wann ist Sport was schönes?


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> 5on5 gespielt mit 2 die ca. so gut sind wie ich, einem der um einiges besser ist als ich und einem DLM-Spieler. Und ich hab das Scoreboard meistens angeführt  und einige Unterzahlsituationen gewonnen. Und ich bin eigtl krank und war da schon ziemlich müde...



XD ja das geilste war die haben durch wände sehen können und haben zu mir gesagt ich hab nen WH ^^

Ich würde sagen du legst dir COD 4 zu und wir zocken ma gemeinsam 



> Anstatt ein Bier zu trinken - wie geplant - gab es 2 Weizen, ein Cuba-Libre, ein Cola-Whiskey auf Eis!  Yuhuu! Das war -goil-  Haben voll viel blödsinn gequatscht!
> War also ein cooler Abend



na hoffen wir das mir des nicht auch so passiert... ich hab vor heute abend so viel zu saufen das ich morgen noch arbeiten kann... nja aber so wie ich mich kenne.... ähm..^^


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2009)

> na hoffen wir das mir des nicht auch so passiert... ich hab vor heute abend so viel zu saufen das ich morgen noch arbeiten kann... nja aber so wie ich mich kenne.... ähm..



Was musste denn arbeiten?


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was musste denn arbeiten?



vormittags Umzug helfen und Nachmittags deligierter vom Jugendssportbund...


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sagen du legst dir COD 4 zu und wir zocken ma gemeinsam


Kauf mir einen neuen PC und das geht klar .


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Seit wann ist Sport was schönes?


Ich sprach natürlich von Matrazensport und deiner unermesslichen Libido...


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Kauf mir einen neuen PC und das geht klar .
> 
> Ich sprach natürlich von Matrazensport und deiner unermesslichen Libido...



XD kauf dir selber einen und Modern ware fire 2 gleich dazu


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2009)

> Jugendssportbund



Machst du auch Sport  ?



> Ich sprach natürlich von Matrazensport und deiner unermesslichen Libido...



...einzige Ausnahme  ...

Jungs wir haben hier gerade Kartoffel-Gratin von einem Bestell-Dienst bekommen und da war Glas im Essen?!  Entweder wollen mich irgendwelche Leute umbringen oder die Spinnnen Wohhhhlll


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> ware fire





sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Jungs wir haben hier gerade Kartoffel-Gratin von einem Bestell-Dienst bekommen und da war Glas im Essen?!  Entweder wollen mich irgendwelche Leute umbringen oder die Spinnnen Wohhhhlll



Wärst du jetzt in Amerika hättest du ausgesorgt. Einfach mal 3 Millionen einklagen und zack. Ausgesorgt. BAM.


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Machst du auch Sport  ?


bin sogar Trainer



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Jungs wir haben hier gerade Kartoffel-Gratin von einem Bestell-Dienst bekommen und da war Glas im Essen?!  Entweder wollen mich irgendwelche Leute umbringen oder die Spinnnen Wohhhhlll



ersteres


----------



## sight011 (16. Oktober 2009)

> Wärst du jetzt in Amerika hättest du ausgesorgt. Einfach mal 3 Millionen einklagen und zack. Ausgesorgt. BAM.



Das war auc unser erster Gedanke! 




> bin sogar Trainer



Uiuiuiuiu - ich auch  - was machste Balett 



> ersteres



ich ah bes gewusst!


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Entweder wollen mich irgendwelche Leute umbringen oder die Spinnnen Wohhhhlll


@sight und Ex
Man ich bin von euch entäuscht! Das ist doch wohl DIE STEILVORLAGE für eine Verschwörungstheorie! Man man man, was ist nur aus diesem Beisammensein hier geworden? 

Ok, folgende Aufgabenverteilung für Montag:
Ex - du stellst die Theorie auf
sight - du bist wie immer schockiert und schiebst wie immer zuerst alles auf die Illuminaten... natürlich richtig
K - du trainierst eine Armee gegen die Illuminaten in Ballet



Ps:  ^^^^^^


----------



## The Killer for Two (17. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @sight und Ex
> Man ich bin von euch entäuscht! Das ist doch wohl DIE STEILVORLAGE für eine Verschwörungstheorie! Man man man, was ist nur aus diesem Beisammensein hier geworden?
> 
> Ok, folgende Aufgabenverteilung für Montag:
> ...



gegen die illuminaten ok  aber ich trainiere nicht ballett sondern Judo XD
aber die Arme kommt morgen


----------



## Matze (19. Oktober 2009)

Judo hatte ich auch ein paar Jahre gemacht.
Wessen *Arme* kommen?


----------



## The Killer for Two (19. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Judo hatte ich auch ein paar Jahre gemacht.
> Wessen *Arme* kommen?



XD ich machs auch ein paar jahre 

meine wenn sie hecktisch eine auf und ab bewegung mache


----------



## The Killer for Two (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub manche mögen mich nicht 



> Diese Beiträge von dir wurden bewertet
> 
> Thema 	Datum 	Kommentar
> Wo kauft man heute... 	19.10.09 12:43 	Netiquette -> Rechtschreibung?



lol^^


----------



## sizzooo (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub manche mögen mich nicht  Ach quatsch! 

Hey hier ist sight über den Gast Zugang und @ Matze wer soll sonst schuld sein - ... wenn nicht die Illus!


----------



## The Killer for Two (20. Oktober 2009)

sizzooo hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub manche mögen mich nicht  Ach quatsch!
> 
> Hey hier ist sight über den Gast Zugang und @ Matze wer soll sonst schuld sein - ... wenn nicht die Illus!



XD gut überzeugt 

Ähm ich weil ich der Anführer der Illus bin wegen meiner schlechten Rechtschreibung


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. Oktober 2009)

wie hieß nochmal die Seite wo diese Kerl eden erät an dem man denkt?
glaube Matze hat die seite gepostet.

EDIT: hab schon gefunden: http://de.akinator.com/


----------



## sight011 (22. Oktober 2009)

Was ist los mit dir Yo-hannes! 



> wie hieß nochmal die Seite wo diese Kerl eden erät an dem man denkt?
> glaube Matze hat die seite gepostet.



Hast wohl am Wochenende zuviel getrunken - lies dir mal Bitte deinen Satz durch 
Außer dem war ich es **hust* eingebildet davon schlender*


EDIT:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xffm5_samy-deluxe-zuruck_music

Boah alte Schule


----------



## sight01 (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin Sight hier nach einem laaangen laaaaanegen Wochenende


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Oktober 2009)

Welcher sight ist denn da am Apparillo?


----------



## The Killer for Two (26. Oktober 2009)

sight01 hat gesagt.:


> Moin Sight hier nach einem laaangen laaaaanegen Wochenende



nicht nur du XD
Galaxy Erding Slide & Party Night
VIP 10 stu Party^^


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist los mit dir Yo-hannes!
> Hast wohl am Wochenende zuviel getrunken - lies dir mal Bitte deinen Satz durch
> Außer dem war ich es **hust* eingebildet davon schlender*



Keine Ahnung, was da los war  Aber anscheint hast du mich ja doch vestanden ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Oktober 2009)

Titanic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Polizei nimmt SchülerVZ-Hacker fest
> Der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher des Datenklaus im Online-Forum SchülerVZ ist in Berlin festgenommen worden. Dem 20-jährigen Erlanger drohen jetzt 15 Punkte im Fach Informatik und wahlweise ein Job bei der Telekom oder der Deutsche Bahn AG.



 *10zeichenfüller*


----------



## sight011 (26. Oktober 2009)

> Welcher sight ist denn da am Apparillo?



Der Bi-Ba-Butze-Sight  




> Galaxy Erding Slide & Party Night
> VIP 10 stu Party



Galaxy was  erzähl Musik/Frauen/Drogen? 




> Keine Ahnung, was da los war  Aber anscheint hast du mich ja doch vestanden



Ich war ja auch noch voll 



> Polizei nimmt SchülerVZ-Hacker fest
> Der mutmaßliche Drahtzieher des Datenklaus im Online-Forum SchülerVZ ist in Berlin festgenommen worden. Dem 20-jährigen Erlanger drohen jetzt 15 Punkte im Fach Informatik und wahlweise ein Job bei der Telekom oder der Deutsche Bahn AG.



genial ex wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## The Killer for Two (26. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Galaxy was  erzähl Musik/Frauen/Drogen?
> 
> 
> 
> )



http://www.galaxy-erding.de/de/100683/100724/100877/GALAXY_Slide_and_Party_Night.html


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Oktober 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> genial ex wo hast du das denn her?



*"Zitat von Titanic"*


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> *"Zitat von Titanic"*



Der Film oder das Musical?


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Oktober 2009)

Weder noch. http://www.titanic-magazin.de/


----------



## sizzo01 (27. Oktober 2009)

Aha Ex das kenn ich! Mein einer Vorgesetzter leist auch immer gerne die Sachen vom Titanic-Magazin (Magazin nenn ich es jetzt mal )

Ah ok sieht ja nach ner anständigen Party aus "K" bei mir war es erst der Freimarkt am Freitag und am Samstag noch ne Kneipennacht  Nice Frauen waren nat+ürlich auch da  bevor ihr fragt


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Oktober 2009)

sizzo01 hat gesagt.:


> Aha Ex das kenn ich! Mein einer Vorgesetzter leist auch immer gerne die Sachen vom Titanic-Magazin (Magazin nenn ich es jetzt mal )
> 
> Ah ok sieht ja nach ner anständigen Party aus "K" bei mir war es erst der Freimarkt am Freitag und am Samstag noch ne Kneipennacht  Nice Frauen waren nat+ürlich auch da  bevor ihr fragt



muss sagen war das dritte mal dorten
Bild der Party im Hintergrund sieht man kumpel undmich


----------



## Matze (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leutz.

sight, du fehlst noch. Ich afbeite ab morgen da wo Ex arbeitet und du fehlst noch


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Oktober 2009)

Richtig. Wir brauchen eh noch Leute in der "Designabteilung", da machste dein Mediengestalter fertig und dann gehts steil hier . Dann wird der Thread hier aber wahrscheinlich sterben...


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Richtig. Wir brauchen eh noch Leute in der "Designabteilung", da machste dein Mediengestalter fertig und dann gehts steil hier . Dann wird der Thread hier aber wahrscheinlich sterben...



kaum bin ich da verschwindet ihr


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Oktober 2009)

Wir mögen dich halt nicht . Ne, Quatsch. Sight wohnt eh zu weit weg.


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wir mögen dich halt nicht . Ne, Quatsch. Sight wohnt eh zu weit weg.




nur deswegen  ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Oktober 2009)

*drück**drück**drück**drück**pust* Du musst leben! *drück**drück**drück**drück**pust* Komm schon, lass mich nicht im Stich *drück**drück**drück**drück**pust* Du kannst es schaffen *drück**drück**drück**drück**pust*


----------



## Matze (2. November 2009)

Diese Stille hier... diese unglaubliche Stille ...


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. November 2009)

*pscchschschschschschscht* nicht so laut... hier schlafen noch alle ^^


----------



## Matze (2. November 2009)

Und das nach 12?


----------



## Johannes7146 (2. November 2009)

Guck mal auf den Kalender es ist Montag... was erwartest du ?


----------



## Ex1tus (2. November 2009)

Alkoholgeschwängerte Wochendrestfröhlichkeit.


----------



## Matze (2. November 2009)

Oder das Gemecker, dass schon wieder Montag ist und die naive optimistische Planung was am nächsten We geschieht


----------



## sight011 (2. November 2009)

Mädels ich hab Urlaub! 



> Ne, Quatsch. Sight wohnt eh zu weit weg.



Hä Was - Ich wohne in Atlantis 

Nur um mal kurz auf die Reihenfolge, meiner Zitate einzugehen - ich habe den gesamten Thread Rückwärts gelesen, weil ich dachte ihr habt vielleicht eine Geheime Botschaft in euren Nachrichten eingebaut!  (ganz nebenbei habe ich heute auch schon 2 mal bis unendlich gezählt  - aus langeweile)

... Und in diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich - das ihr mich über die Wahrheit der Mondlandung, des Kennedy Mordes und Area 51 aufgeklärt habt ganz zu schweigen von Bielfeld 



> sight, du fehlst noch. Ich afbeite ab morgen da wo Ex arbeitet und du fehlst noch



Nicht wirklich oder MAtze? ? Sigth will auch


----------



## Ex1tus (3. November 2009)

Pendeln würde ich da aber nicht empfehlen...


----------



## The Killer for Two (3. November 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Pendeln würde ich da aber nicht empfehlen...



sagt mal leute es ist dienstag kurz nach 10.... lasst mich schlafen


----------



## Ex1tus (3. November 2009)

Soll ich dir ein Schlaflied singen?


----------



## Matze (3. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Hä Was - Ich wohne in Atlantis


Hey, das geb ich immer an und ich hab dich dort noch nie gesehen :-]



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nur um mal kurz auf die Reihenfolge, meiner Zitate einzugehen - ich habe den gesamten Thread Rückwärts gelesen, weil ich dachte ihr habt vielleicht eine Geheime Botschaft in euren Nachrichten eingebaut!  (ganz nebenbei habe ich heute auch schon 2 mal bis unendlich gezählt  - aus langeweile)
> 
> ... Und in diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich - das ihr mich über die Wahrheit der Mondlandung, des Kennedy Mordes und Area 51 aufgeklärt habt ganz zu schweigen von Bielfeld


Oh mein Gott sight, du glaubst das doch icht wirklich  Jemand hat die Reihenfolge und einige Buchstagen geändert! Jemand will dich auf eine falsche Fährte locken... Da fällt mir auf, dieser schwarze Lieferwagen stand doch gestern auch schon da...



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Nicht wirklich oder MAtze? ? Sigth will auch


Na dann komm her 
@Ex und Killer
Oh, ein sehr schönes Schlaflied:
"Schlaf Killer schlaf, dein Vater töten ein Schaf"


----------



## Ex1tus (3. November 2009)

...deine Mutter häutet die Schäfelein und der Opa quält das Schwein.


----------



## The Killer for Two (4. November 2009)

> Schlaf Killer schlaf, dein Vater töten ein Schaf deine Mutter häutet die Schäfelein und der Opa quält das Schwein


ex, das ende ist aber nicht gerade rund...
aber anchdem ich gestern Abend ca 300€ für Hardware ausgegeben hab kann ich jetzt gut schlafen


----------



## Matze (4. November 2009)

The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> aber anchdem ich gestern Abend ca 300€ für Hardware ausgegeben hab kann ich jetzt gut schlafen


Shopping ist für Frauen ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2009)

und Frauen sind für Männer ;-]


----------



## The Killer for Two (4. November 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Shopping ist für Frauen ;-]



aber nicht CPU-Kühler 8GB Crossair ram 1000Watt NT und und und 
ausserdem zeit mir eine Frau (ausser meiner Chefin) die einen Server hat 

Casemoding  = Auto-tuning für arme <-demnach hab ich nicht viel geld


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2009)

Demnächst hol ich mir mit n paar Kumpels nen Server, 4 Typen und ne Frau .


----------



## sight011 (4. November 2009)

> ausserdem zeit mir eine Frau (ausser meiner Chefin) die einen Server hat



Deine Chefin ist ne Pimmelfrau ;-]


EDIT:


----------



## Matze (4. November 2009)

Klingt so als wäre in  "Last Man Standing" jetzt Zeit für:
Frau = 7
Server = 7
^^


----------



## Ex1tus (4. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Deine Chefin ist ne Pimmelfrau ;-]


Dieses dumme Lied  


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Klingt so als wäre in  "Last Man Standing" jetzt Zeit für:
> Frau = 7
> Server = 7
> ^^



Frau 7+1=8
Server 7-1=6


----------



## The Killer for Two (4. November 2009)

Frau 8 + 1 = 9
Server 6 + 1 = 7


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. November 2009)

Frauen und Server ... ich kann auf beides schlecht verzichten.....
Aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt würde ich glaube eine Frau vorziehen.


----------



## The Killer for Two (4. November 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Frauen und Server ... ich kann auf beides schlecht verzichten.....
> Aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt würde ich glaube eine Frau vorziehen.



vorallem wenns "hart" ist bringt mir ein server wenig


----------



## Matze (4. November 2009)

Haha, zu geil. ^^


----------



## The Killer for Two (4. November 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Haha, zu geil. ^^



is doch wahr... ich mein es gibt immer freaks... aber einer der mit dem server... jedem das seine


----------



## The Killer for Two (6. November 2009)

Boah ich könnt austicken!
Da helf ich einem und krieg glatt eine Negative Bewertung weil ich einen downloadlink nicht öffentlich stell....
Nur gut das da kein Name steht von wem das ist sonst würde die Person in dem Forum nicht mehr froh


----------



## Matze (6. November 2009)

Morgen.

Ach, gibt schlimmeres. Ex hat auch einmal eine Abmahnung bekommen, obwohl sein "Ausdruck" nur die (richtige) Antwort auf eine Frage von mir war. ^^


----------



## The Killer for Two (6. November 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Morgen.
> 
> Ach, gibt schlimmeres. Ex hat auch einmal eine Abmahnung bekommen, obwohl sein "Ausdruck" nur die (richtige) Antwort auf eine Frage von mir war. ^^



Ja hab ja dank einer netten "Fee" (nenn ich jetzt einfach mal so  ) 121 punkte im Plus XD
Ja ich hab auch schon negativ wegen meiner Rechtschreibung....  die Leute sollten lieber mehr positiv bewerten


----------



## Chumper (6. November 2009)

willst du ein Mitleidsdanke?


----------



## The Killer for Two (6. November 2009)

Chumper hat gesagt.:


> willst du ein Mitleidsdanke?



XD hab schon eins  danke^^
Boar aber ich war einfach stinksauer wie ich das gelessen hab... musste mir da einfach gerade luft machen^^


----------



## Ex1tus (6. November 2009)

Das Stichwort heißt: "Emotional distanzieren". 

Überleg doch mal, das hier ist nur ne lose Vereinigung von Nerds und Inets die sich bis 20 den Poppo  von Mama abwischen haben lassen und die bis auf das Inet nicht viel haben in ihrem Leben. Und in einem dieser virtuellen Räume hat dir jemand 10 von 150 Punkten abgezogen...Da würde ich auch ausrasten, is ja megaschlimm .


----------



## Chumper (6. November 2009)

Dafür werde ich dir jetzt eine negative Bewertung geben 



Aber du hast recht, man sollte darüber stehen.
Speziell bei solchen Leuten...


----------



## The Killer for Two (6. November 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Das Stichwort heißt: "Emotional distanzieren".
> 
> Überleg doch mal, das hier ist nur ne lose Vereinigung von Nerds und Inets die sich bis 20 den  von Mama abwischen haben lassen und die bis auf das Inet nicht viel haben in ihrem Leben. Und in einem dieser virtuellen Räume hat dir jemand 10 von 150 Punkten abgezogen...Da würde ich auch ausrasten, is ja megaschlimm .



Ich hatte -25 das kann ich doch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen ....

Nur gut das ich noch nicht 20 bin  dann darf mama ja noch 


Chumper hat gesagt.:


> Aber du hast recht, man sollte darüber stehen.
> Speziell bei solchen Leuten...




Normalerweiße ist mir sowas total egal... nur wenn ich jemanden helf dann will ich nicht auch noch negativ dafür bewertet werden...


----------



## sight011 (7. November 2009)

Goil - ich hab jetzt ein iPhone


----------



## Matze (9. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Goil - ich hab jetzt ein iPhone





> ...ich schreibe C64 Emulatoren für mein IPhone
> Das ist die Rache der Nerds, mit verwaschenen Shirts...



^^ Wieso fällt mir zu allem ein Song von Prinz Pi ein? ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (9. November 2009)

Weil du ein verdammter Prinz Pi Freak bist .


----------



## Matze (9. November 2009)

> Meine alten Idole, hab ich alle begraben,
> weil ihre Mucke traurig wurde wie eine Welt ohne Farben
> Zitat: Prinz Pi


^^
Na und, endlich wieder ein Vorbild


----------



## Ex1tus (9. November 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Vorbild



Ich weiß das alle gern mit mir zu tun haben .


----------



## sight011 (9. November 2009)

Moin, Ihr Atzen


----------



## Ex1tus (10. November 2009)

Moin um 13:34 .

Moin.


----------



## Matze (10. November 2009)

Vieleicht lebt sight ja in einer lokalen, temporalen Anomali... oder in einer anderen Zeitzone


----------



## sight011 (10. November 2009)

Oder er hat 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## Ex1tus (10. November 2009)

Beste Jahreszeit für Urlaub ;-]


----------



## Matze (11. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oder er hat 2 Wochen Urlaub


Hatter er nicht erst 2 Wochen?


----------



## Ex1tus (11. November 2009)

ts ts ts, nur am faulenzen der Typ....


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2009)

Ne hatte er nicht

bzw. Doch er hatte 2 Wochen Schule 

Boah und sigedi-sight hatte das beste Wochenende und ist nominiert für den besten Se.


----------



## Matze (11. November 2009)

Ähh, sight. Das Wochenende ist schon seit 3 Tagen vorbei 
Und für was bitte bist du nomminiert? Für einen See? Oder hast du das X vergessen?
Wenn es das letztere ist und du dir sicher bist, du kommst aufs Siegertreppchen, dann sehn wir uns endlich mal... ich werde auf der obersten Stufe stehen ;-]
Falls Se aber die Abkürzung für "Schwarzlichtemiter" ist, dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich wollte schon immer mal eine Lampe die schwarz "leuchtet".

(^^)


----------



## sight011 (12. November 2009)

Tja wäre ja auch Lame hätte ich nach dem Wochenende ix mehr von dem Wochenende 

und meins war echt gewaltig hab meinem Kolegen der Geburtstag hatte ne Flasche Henessey für 25 € geschenkt, weil besondere Menschen haben eine gewisse Würdigung verdient  Die Party war Sau geil bei ihm in der Wg in Bremen 15 verrüCôte die sich gut besoffen haben! - War echt cool-

Der Sechs  war so gut - das wir sogar ne Trittleiter verwendet haben Harr harr *Insider*(ich denke mal ex checkt ihn ) freu mich aufs Meeting auf dem Treppchen 
Ich will ja nicht angeberisch klingen, aber ich hatte am nächsten Tag Bauchmuskel-Muskelkater nur Gott weiß ob es daran oder meinem Training lag ... 

Abschließend sollte hier noch fragt sein nachdem es Mur ein Jahr so Schei** ging wegen meiner ... Darf man hier doch mal auch wieder mit seinem Glück prollen  hoffe ich


----------



## Ex1tus (12. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Der Sechs  war so gut - das wir sogar ne Trittleiter verwendet haben Harr harr *Insider*(ich denke mal ex checkt ihn ) freu mich aufs Meeting auf dem Treppchen



Hmm, sorry ich checks nich. Vielleicht ist es auch nur zu früh...


----------



## Matze (12. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Der Sechs  war so gut - das wir sogar ne Trittleiter verwendet haben Harr harr *Insider*(ich denke mal ex checkt ihn )


Also ich checks nicht.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Abschließend sollte hier noch fragt sein nachdem es Mur ein Jahr so Schei** ging wegen meiner ...


XD ^^ 
1. Ja
2. Dafür das du mich immer auf meine schweren Rechtschreibfehler hinweist, hast du es damit verdient, als Vogelfrei zu gelten ;-]
3. Hast Glück, ich konnte es mit Mühe dechifrieren


----------



## sight011 (13. November 2009)

@ Trittleiter: Das ist aus 2 and à half man! Kennt ihr die Szene/Folge nicht 
Die ist göttlich xD xD 

Danke Matze  Problem 1 T9 des Handys schreibt Dinge die es nicht soll
Problem 2 Als ich fertig geschrieben hatte wollte ich Komma- und Rechtschreibfehler ausmerzen, aber als ich dieses anschließend speichern wollte --> ging die Funktion ändern übers Handy nicht!

Ich hoffe ich habe euch trotzdem amüsiert


----------



## Matze (13. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ Trittleiter: Das ist aus 2 and à half man! Kennt ihr die Szene/Folge nicht
> Die ist göttlich xD xD


Ich gucke die Sendung erst seit kurzem.



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe ich habe euch trotzdem amüsiert


Oh ja


----------



## Matze (13. November 2009)

Ich soll euch alle schöne Grüße von "BW" aka "Alleno" ausrichten


----------



## sight011 (14. November 2009)

Soll ich auch ausrichten  ich hab sie jetzt mal darauf aufmerksam gemacht das sie trotz ihrer Abmeldung per Gastzugang hier was schreiben kann


----------



## Matze (16. November 2009)

Gut Mitgedacht Mr. sight


----------



## sight011 (16. November 2009)

... So bin ich  Matze ...

Ein wunderschönen Guten Morgen! Es ist komisch es ist Montag und obwohl ich wieder zur Arbeit muss bin ich gut gelaunt!  Woran mag das liegen?


----------



## Alexander_87 (18. November 2009)

Also entweder: Workoholic

oder hübsche Kolleginnen 

Heut spielt ja mal wieder die Nationalelf... gegen die Elfenbeinküste

Nachdem die Deutschen zur Zeit ein wenig nachgelassen haben, sag ich mal 2:1 für DTL

Was sind eure Tipps --> Für die nächste WM wär doch mal ein Tipp-Spiel im Forum mal was lustiges


----------



## Ex1tus (18. November 2009)

Die Mods sind alle fußballfeindlich. Ich wurde im Chat als Bild-lesender, assiger, rumpöbelnder, stinkiger und betrunkener Prolet bezeichnet . Setz dich mal mit Maik in Verbindung, der mag Fußball auf jeden Fall. Ich tippe 2:2, weil die Deutschen immer nix leisten wenn es um nix geht.


----------



## Matze (18. November 2009)

Einen Tipp kann ich keinen Abgeben, weil mich Fußball einfach nicht interessiert.

@Ex
Aber wenn sie doch Recht haben ;-]


----------



## Ex1tus (18. November 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn sie doch Recht haben ;-]



Und ich wollte mir hier im Internet ein neues Image aufbauen und die Leute die hinter mir sitzen verrate mich.  Und nein Matze ich sage es dir nicht sondern schreibe ab jetzt mir dir nur noch über tutorials. Nein, ich heirate dich nicht nur weil du alle Raketen un Powerbomben hast.


----------



## Matze (18. November 2009)

Immerhin hast du mir zugehört 

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ex1tus (18. November 2009)

Und geantwortet. Oder willst du mich heiraten weil ich gestern in einem PCW ein Ace in einer Ecoround gemacht habe, als die Gegner equipped waren ?


----------



## sight011 (18. November 2009)

Man was für ein %&$§%/&$-Tag!!

Ich hoffe euch geht es besser, also wie geht es?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. November 2009)

Joar, geht. Und mein 2:2 ist eingetroffen


----------



## sight011 (22. November 2009)

2:2 Was war los?


----------



## Ex1tus (22. November 2009)

Deutschland vs. Elfenbeinküste
2:2
Das hab ich weiter oben irgendwo getippt.


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. November 2009)

MOin moin^^


----------



## Matze (23. November 2009)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. November 2009)

Mahlzeit !


----------



## sight011 (23. November 2009)

Moinsen!

Matze prüfe bitte die Anwesenheit


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. November 2009)

ihr seit doch nicht in meiner abwesenheit gesorben *freu*


----------



## Matze (23. November 2009)

@sight
Mal jeder und mal keiner - und Ex hat Schule

@Killer
Was ist den gesorben? Hat das was mit Sorbet zu tun? ;-]


----------



## sight011 (23. November 2009)

ihr seit doch nicht durch meine abwesenheit gestorben *freu*


----------



## The Killer for Two (24. November 2009)

ja da kann man sich ja nie sicher sein


----------



## Matze (24. November 2009)

@sight
Doch! Unser Blut klebt jetzt an deinen nie anwesenden Händen 

@Killer
Sorbet wäre mir lieber...


----------



## sight011 (24. November 2009)

Aaaallohaaaa!! Matze I'm sorry  

Und wie geht es Mädels?


----------



## The Killer for Two (24. November 2009)

@matze: würde ich auch lieber haben^^

@sight: e meine maus ist kaputt und die neue kommt wahrscheinlich erst morgen...


----------



## Matze (24. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Und wie geht es Mädels?





The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> @sight: e meine maus ist kaputt und die neue kommt wahrscheinlich erst morgen...


Redest du von Maus = Frau oder von Maus = Eingabegerät?
^^


Mir gehts ansich ganz gut. Nur hab ich starken Muskelkater und HEUTE kommen die Mädels hier auf die Idee die Kisten von GESTERN rüber tragen zu LASSEN...


----------



## The Killer for Two (24. November 2009)

maus = eingabegerät.... und da sind noch meine SataII kabel dabei... die ich auch brauch... weil heute Tastatur und die zwei Samsung Spinpoint F3 kommen .... und dafür brauch ich die kabel...


*schrei* für was hab ich nen Euro gezahlt nur das ich sofortüberweißung mach....


----------



## Matze (24. November 2009)

Ganz im Ernst? Es bricht mir das Herz.
Solche UNGLAUBLICHEN Probleme hab ich in unserem Jahrtausend nicht mehr vermutet. Wie kannst du diesem EXTREMEN Psychischen Druck nur standhalten? Oder Ausgleichen? Bestimmt durch einen Amoklauf.
Und das ist der Beweis! Es sind nicht die Killerspiele! Es reicht schon eine Maus, zwei drei Kabel, eine Tastatur und ein Euro und SCHON ist ein Amokläufer entsanden  ...


*ImPanikRoomVerkrich*


----------



## sight011 (24. November 2009)

Harr Harr Matze! xD

Herlich! 

Oh Gott Matze ich habe gesündigt!!  ...


----------



## Matze (24. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Harr Harr Matze! xD
> 
> Herlich!


Gern gescheneh 


sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Oh Gott Matze ich habe gesündigt!!  ...


Soll ich jetzt ernst bleiben oder wilde (verschwörerische) Vermutungen aufstellen?


----------



## sight011 (24. November 2009)

Stell auf!


----------



## Ex1tus (25. November 2009)

Jetzt kann er das ganze Zeug nicht mir in der Arbeit erzählen, das müsst ihr euch jetzt alles anhören ;-]


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. November 2009)

lol? *auch hören will*

@Matze... nicht gar so schlimm... aber ist schon hart wenn tastatur, Maus und Hauptfestplatte gleichzeitig abrauchen


----------



## Matze (25. November 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Stell auf!



- Du hast den Niels, den ersten Mann auf dem Mond getroffen und bist dahinter gekommen, dass er noch gar nie auf dem Mond war. Nach langen Nachforschungen bist du der Wahrheit auf den Grund gegangen und du hast das Rätsel gelöst... er war auf einem bewohnbaren Planeten in Alpha Centauri. Doch dieses Wissen hast du versehentlich an die Presse gegeben und darauf wird ein großer Krieg folgen um die vorherschaft des Planeten...

- Du hast deine Seele an den Ratzinge... äh Täufel verkauft?

- Du hast Bielefeld entdeckt?

- Du weißt wer Helga ist?

- Du hast ein Mädchen geküsst?

- Du hast einen Jungen geküsst?

- Du hast an Helloween einen Geist vor deiner Tür gesehen und ihn sofort in alter Gostbusther-Manier in einen rießigen Stahl-Tank gesteckt. Als du damit fertig warst hast du allerdings bemerkt, dass es sich nur um ein kleines Mädchen handelt, dass sich zwecks des "Süßes sonst gibts Saures"-Spiels als solch ein Spektralwesen verkleidet hat. Allerdings ist dir die Sache so dermaßen peinlich/du hast Schiss, dass du die Sache zu vertuschen versuchst?

- Du hast dir die Haare wachsen lassen... und zwar die Barthaare?

- Du hast geträumt, du hättest mit Bugs Bunny Se*x?


So, das reicht fürs erste... solch ich jetzt die Vermutungen... ähh ernsthaft fragen?


@Killer
Wenns dich tröstet: Mir ist Photoshop abgeraucht, als ich grade auf Speichern geklickt habe -.-


----------



## sight011 (25. November 2009)

Ich sündige öfters jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr was es war - könnte damit zusammenhängen - das mir heute ein paar Arbeitskolegen so übelst auf die Eier gegangen sind - weil sie nicht damit klar kommen das ich die Musik von Bass Sultan H. Gut finde - ich durfte mir den ganzen Tag ne Scheiss Disskusion anhören - in der es darum ging - mir das ganze auszutreiben - aber wer bin ich denn - ich höre mir doch nicht andere Musik an nur weil andere damit nicht klar kommen solche Idioten - ich hätte einem am liebsten auf die F. gehauen

Den sch. Musste ich mal los werden - ich werde jetzt explodieren gehen


----------



## Matze (26. November 2009)

Aber sight, wir beide sündigen doch nicht. Wir erledigen unsere Dinge nur... auf ein unkonventionelle, nicht Normgerechte Art und Weise


----------



## The Killer for Two (26. November 2009)

ähm nach den therorien bin ich der neue teufel


----------



## sight011 (26. November 2009)

> Aber sight, wir beide sündigen doch nicht. Wir erledigen unsere Dinge nur... auf ein unkonventionelle, nicht Normgerechte Art und Weise



^^ Jop! Alter mein Chef beschäftigt das Thema immernoch!  Idiot 

er ist bestimmt sauer weil wir ihn neulich fertig gemacht haben 



> ähm nach den therorien bin ich der neue teufel



Satansbraten


----------



## The Killer for Two (27. November 2009)

lol der arme cheff


----------



## sight011 (27. November 2009)

naja jetzt geht es langsam wieder, nachdem ich mir gestern mit ihm die ganze zeit old-school-deutschen HipHop bei Mixery auf You-Tube reingezogen habe und wir uns die ganze Zeit über B-Boys und sprayen etc. unterhalten haben - ging es langsam wieedr klar! 

Man man das war ein stress!


----------



## Matze (27. November 2009)

Vieleicht steh ich grade auf dem Schlauch, aber wo war jetzt der Stress?


----------



## sight011 (1. Dezember 2009)

Es war irgendwann nich mehr lustig und wäre er nich mein Chef ... 

Naja is jetzt sowiso Wurscht  hab Schule und dann steht die Weihnachtsfeier etc. an


----------



## The Killer for Two (2. Dezember 2009)

also ich find schule immer noch e


----------



## Matze (2. Dezember 2009)

Und das Wort Schei*ße wird immernoch zensiert.

Ich fand Berufsschule immer geil.


----------



## The Killer for Two (2. Dezember 2009)

ne... da macht arbeit mehr spaß


Wollt ihr lachn?

http://www.chaospisser.de/flash/eigene/Milliadaer.htm


----------



## sight011 (2. Dezember 2009)

Mag sein das Du das schonmal hier geschrieben hast, aber was machst Du beruflich? Sag nicht Du arbeitest auch bei Ex in der Firma /D

Noch geiler als in der Berufsschule zu sitzen, war auf jeden Fall heute der Ausfall der letzten beiden Stunden /D

Wie läuft es eigentlich mit deiner Freundin Atze-Matze?


----------



## The Killer for Two (2. Dezember 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Mag sein das Du das schonmal hier geschrieben hast, aber was machst Du beruflich? Sag nicht Du arbeitest auch bei Ex in der Firma /D



ICH=?
ne... ich bin Fachinformatiker... und arbeite in München 

PS: http://www.chaospisser.de/flash/eigene/Milliadaer.htm <- mit sound  (das spam ich solange bis ihr es spielt)


----------



## Matze (2. Dezember 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Wie läuft es eigentlich mit deiner Freundin Atze-Matze?


Wunderbar, letzte Woche Dienstag war erst unser halb-Jähriges.



The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> PS: http://www.chaospisser.de/flash/eigene/Milliadaer.htm <- mit sound  (das spam ich solange bis ihr es spielt)


Hab ich versucht, aber Ex lässt mich nicht, er findet die Stimme zu nervig. Aber wenn ihr was geiles wollt dann das: Zu geil  und dazu am besten auch noch Teil 2


----------



## The Killer for Two (2. Dezember 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Wunderbar, letzte Woche Dienstag war erst unser halb-Jähriges.
> 
> Hab ich versucht, aber Ex lässt mich nicht, er findet die Stimme zu nervig. Aber wenn ihr was geiles wollt dann das: Zu geil  und dazu am besten auch noch Teil 2



als erstes GZ (zwecks Freundin)


Dann musste zu hause...

ok warte ich schau gleich mal


----------



## Bexx (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich dacht ich schau nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder rein und sag Hallo 
Hatte in meiner alten Firma leider Forenverbot bekommen
und tutorials wurde auf die Blcklist gesetzt...

wie gehts euch?


----------



## Matze (15. Dezember 2009)

Super soweit. Ist in letzter Zeit aber auch still hier.

Wie hast du es denn geschafft Foren-Verbot zu bekommen?


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Dezember 2009)

Joar passt. Danke der Nachfrage. Du hast den Thread anscheinend gerade wiederbelebt.


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Dezember 2009)

es lebt.... es lebt


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Dezember 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> es lebt.... es lebt



Vllt auch nur Muskelzuckungen, oder die obligatorische Darmentleerung .


----------



## sight011 (15. Dezember 2009)

...biep...Biep...BIEP


----------



## Matze (16. Dezember 2009)

Na toll... wir hätten die Toten ruhen lassen sollen. Denn wenn wir ihn jetzt sterben lassen, dann ist es Mord oder unterlassene Hilfeleistung


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Dezember 2009)

Ach, als würde er jemals sterben. Er verlässt vllt seine virtuelle Hülle hier, aber in unserem Herzen und Köpfen lebt er immer weiter .


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Dezember 2009)

und das nur weil ihr mir nicht antworten wolltet


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Dezember 2009)

Keiner mag ihn.


----------



## sight011 (17. Dezember 2009)

Wisst ihr was für ein Tag heute ist?


----------



## The Killer for Two (17. Dezember 2009)

17.12 heißt bin seit 10 tagen 18? oder was meinst du?


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist der Tag der Wut.


----------



## cow (17. Dezember 2009)

mein Nabaztagn sagt das es heute am 17.12 schneien soll  und schneit schon irgendwo


----------



## Matze (17. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du es wissen willst sight: heute ist dein Geburtstag du vergesslicher Zentaurenfetischist


----------



## The Killer for Two (17. Dezember 2009)

Na dann alles jude zum Burzldag

und COW: ja es schneit bei mir schon den ganzen tag


----------



## sight011 (17. Dezember 2009)

Heut ist mein Geburtstag - Du Schlonz


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Dezember 2009)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Heut ist mein Geburtstag - Du Schlonz


HAHA alter Sack .


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2009)

Na sight, wie viel Bier waren es gestern noch?


----------



## Bexx (18. Dezember 2009)

@ Matze
weil ich angeblich lernen müsste selbstständiger zu arbeiten
und weil mein chef mich einfach gehasst hat nach ein paar vorfällen...
das hatte mehrere gründe, ist mir aber zu gefährlich und zu langwierig, das hier im forum zu erklären.
is ja auch egal. neue firma, neues glück...

hab mich unverbindlich umgesehen und direkt was neues gefunden 

wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Dezember 2009)

Privat ist alles fit...


----------



## Bexx (18. Dezember 2009)

und beruflich!?


----------



## Matze (18. Dezember 2009)

Privat alles fit und beruflich auch.

Ex hat sehr viel zu tun zurzeit und jeder braucht alles ÜBELST dringend...


----------



## Bexx (18. Dezember 2009)

also wie immer


----------



## sight011 (18. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann schon alles fit sein?  Es ist immernoch 2009 :-- Das wird auch nich mehr besser


----------



## The Killer for Two (21. Dezember 2009)

macht mal was XD


----------



## sight011 (21. Dezember 2009)

Erzähl doch einfach mal nen Schwank aus deinem Leben Killa.
Beispiel: Du warst am Wichenende mit Kollegen unterwegs ihr habt ein Auto geknackt, habt auf dem Weg zur Party noch bei einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung ein 50 l Fass Bier geklaut und anschließend bist Du am nächsten morgen mit 2 Frauen im Bett aufgewacht 

Bis auf mit den Frauen - hab ich persönlich das schon hinter mir ;-)


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Dezember 2009)

Hehe, ich hab nur das mit den Frauen schon hinter mir


----------



## sight011 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ex Du bist immer wiede göttlich 

*Verneig*


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Dezember 2009)

Die Vorlage war aber auch göttlich .


----------



## sight011 (22. Dezember 2009)

Immerwieder gerne !


----------



## Matze (22. Dezember 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hehe, ich hab nur das mit den Frauen schon hinter mir


Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Da schlaft ihr noch? Sowas muss man ausnutzen und genießen


----------



## Bexx (22. Dezember 2009)

hab ihr eigentlich schon alle eure weihnachtsgeschenke?
bin total panisch und hab noch nichts gekauft


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Dezember 2009)

4 Stück fehlen noch. Hab die aber auch alle gestern oder am Sonntag besorgt .


----------



## Bexx (22. Dezember 2009)

war bei euch verkaufsoffen?


----------



## Matze (22. Dezember 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> hab ihr eigentlich schon alle eure weihnachtsgeschenke?
> bin total panisch und hab noch nichts gekauft



2 Fehlen...


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Dezember 2009)

also bis auf das wir mehr waren und 50l nicht reichen  und es nicht 2 sondern 4 waren  stimmt es so ca 
*rofl*

PS: weihnachtsgeschenke hab ich alles... kriegen nur meine eltern was und aus


----------



## Bexx (22. Dezember 2009)

was habt ihr so gekauft, brauch paar ideen und anreize...


----------



## Matze (22. Dezember 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> was habt ihr so gekauft, brauch paar ideen und anreize...


Mario Barth Tickets für Mario Barth Fan


----------



## Bexx (22. Dezember 2009)

sau gudd, das hilf mir gar nix du eumel 

EDIT:
Kommt MiMi eigentlich noch hierher?


----------



## Matze (22. Dezember 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> sau gudd, das hilf mir gar nix du eumel
> 
> EDIT:
> Kommt MiMi eigentlich noch hierher?



Tja, du wolltest es doch wissen. Ach ja: Die erste eigene Bowlingkugel für einen Bowlingspieler 

Nö, schon länger nicht mehr...


----------



## Bexx (22. Dezember 2009)

Mhh... schade... bestimmt ist ihre praxisphase vorbei...
Was schenkt man bitte solchen Leuten, die kein besonderes Hobby haben?

Brauche Geschenke für:

Meine Mutter
Meine Tante
Meine beste Freundin (Gothic-Braut)
Meinen halb und doch nicht Freund
Meinen Lover (Scherz ;-))
Eine andere Freundin
und meinen besten Freund...
Was bitte soll ich denen kaufen?


----------



## Matze (22. Dezember 2009)

Eine Kolage aus vielen gemeinsamen  Photos?!


----------



## Bexx (22. Dezember 2009)

Netter Gedanke...
Aber von meinen Eltern habe ich leider nicht viele Bilder 
und meine Freunde sind einfach materialistische Schweine, die wollen richtige Geschenke  ;-)

Trotzdem danke für dein Input


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Dezember 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Meinen Lover


Wär natürlich blöd wenn ich es dann hierdurch erfahr, was ich bekomm .

Ne, es war nicht verkaufsoffen, ich war auf einer Filmnbörse.


----------



## Matze (22. Dezember 2009)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Trotzdem danke für dein Input



Ich habe noch mehr, wie du auserdem die hälfte deines Geldes sparen kannst:
[ADSJKWSESBGT]
Du könntest ganz viele Überraschungseier kaufen. Die Schokoladenliebhaber bekommen die Schokolade und die anderen die Figuren 

Oder du kaufst was in einem Erotik-Geschäft. Die älteren bekommen die eigentlichen Einkäufen und die jüngeren die ganzen Prospekte oder Kataloge die es dazu gibt ;-)
[/ADSJKWSESBGT]


ADSJKWSESBGT = Ach-du-Schei*ße-jetzt-kommt-wieder-so-ein-sau-blödes-Gelaber - Tags


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Dezember 2009)

Gangsterous uhuuu


----------



## Matze (23. Dezember 2009)

Und Bexxx? Problem gelöst?


----------



## Bexx (28. Dezember 2009)

Problem gelönst... unter meinem Baum gab es 

* ein Diktiergerät (Insider zwischen mir und meiner besten Freundin)
* eine Konzertkarte für Hatebreed - ich bin natürlich verpflichtende Begleitperson 
* Die Isch kandidiere BlueRay
* Einen Nietengürtel und einen Schal
* Eine Pfanne für meine Mutter (hat sie sich wirklich gewünscht ;-))
* Ein Wochenende in Paris

Ich habe so verdammt viel Geld bezahlt! Aber naja, was man nicht alles tut für die Menschen die man liebt...

Bexx - die sich gerade verliebt hat


----------



## sight011 (12. Januar 2010)

Hier Mädels 

hört mal rein 

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Media/Beats/Under Construction/Raggaaa-02.mp3

Ich + und mein Gitarrist  Übelst crank!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Januar 2010)

Ganz cool. Aber was mich extrem gestört hat, ist dieser metallische Sound der entsteht wenn er auf der Gitarre umgreift und dabei über die Seiten slidet. Sonst chilliger Song


----------



## moggel (15. Januar 2010)

Servus Leutchen,

wird Zeit das ich mich auch mal wieder melde. Sehe, Ihr wart inzwischen sehr fleißig.

Ein paar von den alten Leuten hab ich auch schon gelesen.

Gruß moggel


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Januar 2010)

Wir waren fleißig, aber der Thread liegt im sterben...


----------



## sight011 (25. Januar 2010)

*Sight-holt-Defiblirator*


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Januar 2010)

Damit verursachst du höchsten ein paar Muskelzuckungen .


----------



## sight011 (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn er stirnt sag ich Matze war schuld!


----------



## Ex1tus (26. Januar 2010)

Ist er ja auch. Wer sonst?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (26. Januar 2010)

Der arme Thread stirbt? Ooooochh...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Januar 2010)

Und jetzt rückwärts: ...hhcooooO


----------



## hammet (27. Januar 2010)

Ich schau auch kurz rein und sag: 
Ohhhhh


----------



## Ex1tus (27. Januar 2010)

Jetzt wo der Server schnell ist und wir posten könnten wie die Weltmeister


----------



## hammet (28. Januar 2010)

*Weltmeister*

Exitus, lass uns demnächst mal wieder eine Runde Daddeln!


----------



## Ex1tus (28. Januar 2010)

Können wir machen, ich muss nur schauen ob ich bei CS:S überhaupt noch klar komm .


----------



## IcocaI (16. Februar 2010)

moin moin ... weiß einer von euch, wo man das Buch *Prüfungskatalog für die IHK-Zwischenprüfung Fachinformatiker Fachinformatikerin* noch bestellen kann?  Momentan sind diese auf der Seite www.u-form-shop.de nicht vorhanden ... Hab die Seite erst vor kurzem entdeckt -.- 
Nachricht geht auch über PN ...


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Februar 2010)

Bitte nicht über PN...besser öffentlich... ich hab nämlich auch Interesse


----------



## IcocaI (16. Februar 2010)

Hi ^^ ,
hast du die Prüfung auch am 3. März? ^^


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Februar 2010)

ne mitte mai


----------



## IcocaI (19. Februar 2010)

hm ... Also irgendwie hat keiner was und für 2010 ist auch nichts -.- ... naja ..


----------



## Firedog (22. Februar 2010)

Hab damals für meine Prüfung auch alles auf der U-Form Site bekommen. Viel Erfolg euch jedenfall!  

Und beim Lernen immer mal wieder Pausen einlegen für die wichtigen Dinge im Leben, wie die Free Games zwischendurch


----------



## Matze (27. September 2010)

Tach, jemand hier  ?


----------



## sight011 (27. September 2010)

Nein niemand !


----------



## Matze (27. September 2010)

Ex? Hammet? usw?

Ne ganz schöne Geisterstadt geworden...

Ich hab grad ein paar alte Beiträge gelesen, auf die ich in diesem Thread ne Bewertung bekommen habe. Oh man, ich lach mich grade durch die Wand ^^


----------



## sight011 (27. September 2010)

> Ich hab grad ein paar alte Beiträge gelesen, auf die ich in diesem Thread ne Bewertung bekommen habe. Oh man, ich lach mich grade durch die Wand



Du HULK! 

Tja wir müssen davon ausgehen, dass die anderen Kreativen Köpfe von den Illuminaten infiltriert und eliminiert worden sind!


----------



## sight011 (27. September 2010)

Verlese doch ein paar der alten Schriften


----------



## Matze (28. September 2010)

Als wir es damals von hatten, dass wenn Killerspiele Amokläufe auslösen, dass dann Pornos Vergewaltiger züchten:



The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> ähm ähm ähm  aber wie soll ich des dann unterkriegen? ok ich schreib nen Brief an die Regierung das ich nicht weiß ob ich zuerst jemanden vergewaltigen soll und dann Amoklaufen oder andersrum





Matze hat gesagt.:


> Mach doch beides! Verschlucke ungefähr 200 kleine Bleikugeln. Warte anschließend 2 Stunden und dann kannst du deinen Amoklauf beginnen - und zwar nackt. Als Waffe nimmst du dann einfach dein Gemächt und führst die Nachladebewegung einer Schrotflinte aus. Aber Vorsicht! Du hast nur 200 Schuss. Um die Schnellfeuerleistung dieser Waffe zu erhöhen kannst du auch einen Helm mit einem HUD aufsetzten, auf dem immer ein Porno läuft. Wenn deine Mission abgeschlossen ist ziehst du am besten gen Italien (<- ob das jemand checkt ^^) und manipulierst die Verhandlungen der Immunitätsgesetze, dann kann dir auch nichts mehr passieren.
> Viel Glück!





The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> Ich stell mir gerade die Überschrift in der Zeitung vor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sight011 (28. September 2010)

oder die Zeiten wo inken noch nesk war


----------



## Matze (29. September 2010)

Uhhhh, das ist ja ganz weit zurück. Übrigens, Ex hat heute B-Day


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2010)

Alles gute Ex ******


----------



## Matze (29. September 2010)

Hab ihm schon gratuliert und es von dir mal ausgerichtet


----------



## sight011 (29. September 2010)

Sauber, Danke!


----------



## MiMi (5. November 2010)

Unfassbar, wieviel Seiten der Thread hat und das er sogar 2010 noch aktiv war


----------



## Matze (5. November 2010)

Kann man doch nicht einfach so sterben lassen


----------



## Ex1tus (7. November 2010)

Das wäre ja eine Schande!


----------



## PC Heini (8. November 2010)

Na, dann lass ich Euch auch mal nen Beitrag hier


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2010)

Und wie gehts euch allen so? Ich war ja lange net da ^^


----------



## Matze (8. November 2010)

Also anscheinend leben wir noch 
Sight wurde übrigens aus dem Forum verbannt.


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2010)

Wat? Warum denn das?

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwaehnt wie ich Telefone hasse?


----------



## Matze (8. November 2010)

Darum.

Was? Hassen? Ich dachte eigentlich bisher immer, das gerade die komunikativen Menschen Fans dieser Dinger sind.


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2010)

@Link, omg.

"komunikativen Menschen" -> Ich musste net umsonst zu nem Kommunikationskurs 
Naja bin jetzt 1 Monat bei der Firma hier, und mein Arbeitskollege hier, der sonst immer mir alles erklaert und ans Telefon geht, hat sich jetzt einfach ne Woche frei gekommen -.- Jetzt muss ich dauernt rangehen. Hat heut morgen schon 4 ma geklingelt grrrr. Wir brauchen ne Sekretaerin, die die Anrufe weiterleitet, ich kann denen ja eh net helfen 

Edit: nr 5


----------



## Matze (8. November 2010)

Na ja, auf jeden Fall will sight wieder in Forum ^^

Ach, das machst du schon, wie lautet denn eure Nummer? Dann ruf ich auch mal an 

Nebenbei, kannst du mir zufällig ein PHP-Tutorial besonders empfehlen? Muss mir das jetzt möglichst schnell aneignen.


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2010)

Nummer? Nene, ist in Holland, das wird zu teuer  

Ohem, hatte glaub ich sowas wie "php 4 u" oder so.  Hab aber mehrere angeschaut und aus mehreren was rausgeholt 
Bzw wenn ich auf meiner Seite was machen wollte, wie zb Bilder resizen, hab ich einfach direkt danach gegoogelt


----------



## Matze (8. November 2010)

Ach, schade 

Alles klar, dann kämpfe ich mich mal durch. Hast du noch irgendeine Empfehlung bezüglich der Programierumgebung, bzw einen guten PHP-Texteditor?


----------



## MiMi (8. November 2010)

Hm, hab einfach psdpad (glaub ich hiess so) genutzt. Hat highlight, hat mir gereicht ^^
Eclipse hat wohl auch nen PHP Plughin, aber hab ich net getestet. Ansonsten hab ich auch mal Notepad++ genutzt.


----------



## Matze (8. November 2010)

Ok, danke.
Bin grade dabei mir Eclipse zu holen, da ich mit Eclipse und Java gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ansonsten kann ich ja immernoch was anderes nehmen.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2010)

Guten morgen.
Und wie ist das Plugin fuer Eclipse?


----------



## Matze (9. November 2010)

Morgen.

Es gibt da einen Punkt an Eclipse, den ich wie die Pest hasse: Und zwar alles andere als reine 32-bit Java-Programmierung.
Egal ob du einfach die 64-Bit Version nimmst oder nur Tomcat dazu nimmst. Ab dann geht es nicht mehr ohne seitenlange Fehlermeldungen voran.
Oder kurz: Ich habe einfach mal Wordpad++ genommen. Ist sowieso besser am Anfang alles noch müßam selbst einzugeben


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2010)

Hm, ich komm ganz gut klar hier mit Eclipse  Ich glaub wir haben hier auch Tomcat ?! Naja hauptsache Syntax-highlight

Momentan soll ich was aendern was mit EXT (javascript lib) gemacht wurde. Sehr sehr undurchsichtig bis jetzt -.-


----------



## Matze (9. November 2010)

Ich finde, das Eclipse ein sehr gutes Programm ist. Ich programiere gerne damit. Codevervollständigung, schönes Syntaxhighlighting usw...

Aber Eclips einzurichten geht mir echt auf die Ei... Nerven.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2010)

Hihi, das braucht ich gott sei dank net  Musste nur paar Sachen wegen Code-Formatierung etc einstellen.

Achja kennst ja sicher BlueByte/ Ubisoft, hatte mich dort beworben als Praktikant, leider ne Absage -.- Aber immerhin war ich dort zu nem Gespraech


----------



## Matze (9. November 2010)

Schade eigentlich. Vieleicht klappt es ja bei Bioware oder Crytek?

Nebenbei, ich habe heute auch ein Vorstellungsgespräch. Mal sehen wie es laufen wird


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2010)

Wie macht man das eigentlich aus der laufenden Arbeit sich bewerben? Weiss der Chef bescheid, oder nimmt man sich einfach frei?

Crytek gibt nicht mal ne e-mail oder sonst was an, zum bewerben ^^ Hm, wo hat Bioware denn seinen Sitz?


----------



## Matze (9. November 2010)

Urlaub, flexible Arbeitszeiten, Überstundenabbau... such dir was aus 

Keine Ahnung, ich hab einfach nur was vorgeschlagen ^^

Übrigens: Glückwunsch zu deinem ersten (zweiten) grünen Kästchen.


----------



## MiMi (9. November 2010)

Gugge ma an, ich bin einfach richtig nett  hihi
Haett ich schon eher gehabt, wenn cih net einen negativen Punkt haette ^^


----------



## Matze (9. November 2010)

Von wegen!! Du bist ein böses Mädchen, deshalb auch den negativ Punkt ;-]


----------



## MiMi (10. November 2010)

Morgaeen 

Sieht man immer nur ne bestimmte Anzahl der letzten Bewertungen, oder wird so ne Bewertung irgendwann geloescht? Ich find se net mehr ^^


----------



## sheel (10. November 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, sieht man immer nur die letzten, sie werden aber nicht gelöscht.

PS zu diener Signatur: Die Leerzeichen beim java-Tag kannst du dir mit dem Tag noparse sparen.


----------



## MiMi (10. November 2010)

Hihi, danke  Und wieder was gelernt


----------



## MiMi (11. November 2010)

Moep  Morgen

Ich brauch Wochenende, dringend!


----------



## Matze (11. November 2010)

Warum denn so dringend?
Na ja, ist ja bald


----------



## MiMi (11. November 2010)

Weil ich keine Lust mehr hab. Gestern ging der Tag eigentlich ganz gut rum, aber heut is wieder so.. buah


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2010)

Wuaahhh Freitag 
Und schon was geplant?


----------



## MiMi (16. November 2010)

Hi ho,
selbstgespraeche sind was tolles


----------



## sheel (16. November 2010)

blub.



(Somit hab ich mich im Beitrag 16719 (Gesamtnummer 1910348) verewigt und gleichzeitig meinen Tag perfekt beschrieben).


----------



## Mapple (16. November 2010)

Kann mir einer was von McDonalds bringen?


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2010)

Oja mcces waer toll  
Aber ist ja bald we


----------



## Mapple (3. Dezember 2010)

ja ich war in der zwischenzeit aber schon da  jetz will ich ein schnitzel xD


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2010)

Hm ich noch net, ich war nur beim Subway, wo ich aber ohne essen wieder raus bin -.-


----------



## Mapple (3. Dezember 2010)

da würd ich auch ohne essen rausgehen   jetz will ich schoki


----------



## sheel (3. Dezember 2010)

Hehe ich hab schoki 
Wenns Teleportation geben würde, könnte ich was schicken


----------



## MiMi (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich mag ja eig gerne Subway. Aber die Bedienung war total ueberfordert und hat Leute rangenommen die sich einfach an die Kasse gestellt haben anstatt sich hinten an die Schlange anzustellen.Nach 10 min warten wars mir zu doof.


----------



## Mapple (3. Dezember 2010)

sowas würd ich nich dulden  mein Hunger geht vor den andren xD ein schoki-beamer wäre ne idee =D


----------



## Matze (8. Dezember 2010)

Hey MiMi. Damit es dir morgen auf der Arbeit nicht zu langweilig wird, hier was zum lesen drück mich


----------



## MiMi (9. Dezember 2010)

Wuaah du lebst ja noch 
Sehr interessant was die da schreiben


----------



## Matze (10. Dezember 2010)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Wuaah du lebst ja noch


Na aber auf jeden Fall. Sag nicht, du hättst gedacht sie haben mich erwischt (in Anlehung an längst vergangene Beiträge )


----------



## sight011 (11. Dezember 2010)

Free Assange!


----------



## sheel (11. Dezember 2010)

Wen hats hier erwischt?
Sogar sight011 ist von den Toten zurückgekehrt


----------



## sight011 (11. Dezember 2010)

Jup!  Direkt aus dem Untergrund


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2010)

Das freut mich 
Leider ist das we schon wieder vorbei.


----------



## Matze (13. Dezember 2010)

@sight
Da verhalten sich alle so, als seien wir mystische Figuren. Ach ja: Free Assange! Free Tibet! Free sig... ach ne, das letztere hat sich ja schon erledigt 

@MiMi
Hmm, stimmt! Zeit das das Nächste kommt, so bombig wie dieses war.


----------



## Matze (13. Dezember 2010)

Nein, das war kein versehentlicher Doppelpost, den ich jetzt einfach durch editieren des zweiten Beitrages unkenntlich zu machen versuche. Ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MiMi (13. Dezember 2010)

Was war denn so bombig?
Und machen eure Firmen zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr zu oder nehmt ihr euch Urlaub?


----------



## Matze (13. Dezember 2010)

Ist privat.

Ich hoffe, ich kann mir noch Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## MiMi (15. Dezember 2010)

Hab eben erfahren das wir am 24. "nur" bis 15 Uhr arbeiten muessen Oo


----------



## Matze (22. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es dich tröstet, ich muss die ganze Zeit normal durcharbeiten.
Übrigens. Habt ihr auch alle schön Sight gratuliert ;-]


----------



## sight011 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab heute den ganzen Tag geschuftet wie ein Möbelpacker 
Hab den halben Umzug heute organisiert!
Die Agentur wird Mega-Geil!
Direkt in der Innenstadt mit 1000 neuen Macs!

Voll Genial 

Lang Lebe Assange


----------



## MiMi (23. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir morgen noch frei nehmen koennen  Aber naechste Woche normal arbeiten. 
1000 macs? gib ma einen ab


----------



## Matze (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe du meinst BigMacs


----------



## sight011 (24. Dezember 2010)

BigMacs mit Apfel 

27Zoll imacs und ich hab das Biest bekommen der hat mehr Leistung dafür nur 2x 25 Zoll Cinema Displays 

 Geil näh!


----------



## Matze (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin jetzt kein Mac-Fan, hab damit auch nie so viel zu tun gehabt. Aber ich freue mich natürlich für dich


----------



## MiMi (19. April 2011)

Huhu 
Thread mal wieder ausgekramt ^^

Es ist so geiles Wetter und ich sitz hier drin, ist voll demotivierend gerade. Wie schauts bei euch so aus?


----------



## sight011 (19. April 2011)

Ich hab 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## Bexx (19. April 2011)

das es euch noch gibt  
ich muss grad JEE Tutorials für Anfänger auswerten -.-
außerdem sitze ich direkt an einem Fenster von dem mir seit 9h die Nase lang 
gemacht wird, was für ein Trottel ich bin, weil ich immer noch im Büro sitz :O

Was geht bei euch? Ewig nix gehört ^_^


----------



## sight011 (19. April 2011)

Die kleine Bexx 

Also das ich Urlaub habe bedeutet nicht das ich untätig bin.
Ich lerne für die AP!

Und muss des weiteren noch 2 Projekte abgeben: Flash / Videoschnitt

Hier mal die Links:

Flash(auf die html-files klicken):
http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Schneider Abgabe/

Hab gleich 2 gemacht  (für die Büro-Sitzer, Achtung Sound!)

Video:

http://adrianl.bplaced.net/Final Kraus.mp4

Wie ihr wisst - für Kritik bin ich immer zu haben!


----------



## MiMi (20. April 2011)

Klar gibts uns noch 
Bei so nem Wetter denk ich mir, waere draussen arbeiten doch super, andererseits wirds dann sicher ganz schoen warm... 
Lernen kann man ja meistens wenigstens draussen ^^


----------



## Ex1tus (28. April 2011)

Hello!

sight du wurdest also entbannt. Hat mein diabolischer Plan doch fehlgeschlagen


----------



## sight011 (29. April 2011)

Durchkreuzt!


----------



## Matze (3. Mai 2011)

@Ex
Planst du noch oder verswörst du schon?


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Mai 2011)

Ich schwöre.


----------



## Matze (3. Mai 2011)

Hmm, kann man einem Eiersalat trauen?

Ach ja sight, sieht man dich dieses Jahr auf dem Splash! ?


----------



## sight011 (7. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt ist es nicht geplant -aber auf dem Hurricane!! 

Chemical-Brothers


----------



## MiMi (11. Mai 2011)

Die Anzahl der Zugriffe ist ja mal krank 

ZUGRIFFE
235717 

ANTWORTEN
16755


----------



## sheel (11. Mai 2011)

1118 Seiten ist doch auch Super


----------



## MiMi (12. Mai 2011)

Das das Thema mal so 'boomt' haett ich net gedacht 

Na Leutz schon was fuers we geplant?


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Mai 2011)

Ja. Freitag wird ne ruhige Kugel geschoben weil Samstag der Junggesellenabschied meines Bruders ist. Das wird der totale Abschuss


----------



## Matze (12. Mai 2011)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Bis jetzt ist es nicht geplant -aber auf dem Hurricane!!
> 
> Chemical-Brothers


 
*Jedi-Hand-Bewegung* ~Du willt mit auf Splash!~~Du wirst das Gefühl haben und die Reaktion zeigen, die Auftritt, wenn du mit deinem Unterleib im -13° kalten Wasser stehst, solltest du dir vorstellen nicht mit auf dem Splash! zu sein~



MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Die Anzahl der Zugriffe ist ja mal krank
> 
> ZUGRIFFE
> 235717
> ...



Und immernoch *ERLEDIGT: NEIN* 

Wochenende... gute Frage. Ich hab mich gestern gerade erst vom letzten erholt.


----------



## MiMi (12. Mai 2011)

Klar ist es noch nicht erledigt 
Solange hier noch jemand was zu sagen hat


----------



## Matze (13. Mai 2011)

Ach, zu sagen gibts noch vieles, nur wenig sinnvolles


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2011)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ach, zu sagen gibts noch vieles, nur wenig sinnvolles


 
Das machen wir hier seit 1118 Seiten


----------



## Matze (13. Mai 2011)

Stimmt. Und sei es nur so ein sinnloser Beitrag wie dieser 

Aber da so einer die "Diskussion" ja unterbrechen würde hier ein paar Schlagworte:

- PC
- Liebe
- Fußball
- Titten
- rote Rosen
- postpubertärer zwangsvulgarismus


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Mai 2011)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> - postpubertärer zwangsvulgarismus


 
Dazu sag ich nichts, das hat mir schonmal eine Verwarnung eingebracht


----------



## MiMi (13. Mai 2011)

- PC
  -> mein ssschhaaatzzzz 
- Liebe
  -> Ja ich liebe meinen PC
- Fußball
 -> fifa 1995-2050 (+ 5 zuschauer pro Jahr  )
- Titten
  -> Wortgebrauch kleiner 'jungs'
- rote Rosen
  -> auch nur Blumen
- postpubertärer zwangsvulgarismus
  -> woat? Oo


----------



## Matze (16. Mai 2011)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Dazu sag ich nichts, das hat mir schonmal eine Verwarnung eingebracht


Stimmt, da war ja mal was ^^


@Mimi
Frag doch mal Ex, was das bedeutet 

Hmm, das war irgendwie interessant. Dann lass ich nochmal was da:

- CD
- Wasser
- Mann
- Frau
- Made in Germany
- Made im Speck


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Mai 2011)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> CD


Das neue K.I.Z. Album kommt am 03.06! Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig 



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Made im Speck


Erinnert mich an Essen. Ich hab Hunger. 

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ein richtig episch leckeres Sandwich gemacht (eher aus Not weil ich nicht mehr viel im Kühlschrank hatte). Baguette aufschneiden, french toasten, mit Meerretich-Frischkäse bestreichen, darauf Räucherlachs und obendrauf Basilikum. Verdammt hab ich Hunger!


----------



## Matze (17. Mai 2011)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Das neue K.I.Z. Album kommt am 03.06! Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig


Komm mit zum Splash! und du wirst es nen Monat später live auch noch hören 



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Erinnert mich an Essen. Ich hab Hunger.
> 
> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ein richtig episch leckeres Sandwich gemacht (eher aus Not weil ich nicht mehr viel im Kühlschrank hatte). Baguette aufschneiden, french toasten, mit Meerretich-Frischkäse bestreichen, darauf Räucherlachs und obendrauf Basilikum. Verdammt hab ich Hunger!


 
Ich auch! Und Pause erst um halb 3 -.-


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Mai 2011)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Komm mit zum Splash! und du wirst es nen Monat später live auch noch hören


Ein Wochenende mit dir? Das steh ich psychisch nicht durch, sry   

Außerdem geh ich auch aufs Force und das ist am WE davor. Das ist dann ein bißchen zu krass.


----------



## Matze (17. Mai 2011)

Du meinst wohl, du hällst psychisch nicht mit.
Meine Leute und ich gehen nur auf das Festival um unseren Geist zu trainieren in jeder Umgebung und bei jedem Einfluss sich entfalten zu können. Das wird nicht nur ein Festival, sondern eine Reise in uns selbst. Stundenlanges meditieren und philosophieren über uns, unsere Umwelt und den Sinn des Lebens selbst. Ein Versuch die Erleuchtung an einem Ort zu finden, and dem die Umstände dafür schwierig sind. Wer viel erreichen will muss hart trainieren.



So, was daran gelogen und wahr ist musst du selbst herausfinden


----------



## Ex1tus (17. Mai 2011)

Man kann es auch anders ausdrücken: Mein Kopf explodiert (ich halte es psychisch nicht aus) wenn ich mir über 60 Stunden am Stück dein Gelaber anhören muss  (dein restliches Zitat)

Spaß 

Das ist mir einfach zu krass, am WE davor Force und am WE danach hab ich auch noch was alkoholintesives vor. Bin ja kein LvG.


----------



## Matze (17. Mai 2011)

Hmm, du hast es aber bereits 2 Monate, a 8 Stunden am Tag mit mir ausgehalten. Was hat dich psychisch so labil gemacht, dass es jetzt nicht mehr geht 

Alkoholintensives, darf man fragen was?.

LvG?


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Mai 2011)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, du hast es aber bereits 2 Monate, a 8 Stunden am Tag mit mir ausgehalten. Was hat dich psychisch so labil gemacht, dass es jetzt nicht mehr geht


Da war ich noch jung und widerstandsfähig 


Matze hat gesagt.:


> Alkoholintensives, darf man fragen was?.


Ja. 


Matze hat gesagt.:


> LvG?


Du guckst ja kein Fußball...LvG ist Louis van Gaal und hat sich als "Feierbiest" bezeichnet.


----------



## Matze (18. Mai 2011)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Da war ich noch jung und widerstandsfähig


Hach, wie man in einem Jahr altert ^^


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Ja.


 Und was  ?


----------



## ink (18. Mai 2011)

Aufgrund der Menge an produziertem Blödsinn und den steigenden Preisen für Webspace und dem administrativen Aufwand, wird dieser Thread geschlossen.

Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme und eine erfolgreiche Zukunft


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2011)

Bist ja nur neidisch weil wir so nen geilen imba langen Thread haben


----------



## ink (18. Mai 2011)

MiMi hat gesagt.:


> Bist ja nur neidisch weil wir so nen geilen imba langen Thread *HATTEN*



Ich bestehe nur aus Neid, ich bin der personifizierte Neid, bin auch gelb.


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2011)

Nein immer noch haben  

Gelb klingt aber net gesund ^^


----------



## Matze (18. Mai 2011)

Ich erinnere mich wage daran, dass einer der Mods oder Admins mal auf die Frage, wie groß dieser Thread ist sagte, dass so die Beiträge gar nicht so viel Platz fressen und wir noch sehr lange so weitermachen könnten.
Was für ein Schachtelsatz ^^

Hach, der Neongelbe ink und sein Humor. Gehört ja schon zum Forum wie das Geschmarre hier 

@MiMi
Wieso nicht gesund? Vieleicht darf er ja im nächsten Simpsonsfilm mitspielen


----------



## ink (18. Mai 2011)

Ist so von Geburt an n Defekt der Niere. Der überschüssige Harnstoff setzt sich dabei im Temporallappen im Gehirn ab, welches für die 7 Todsünden zuständig ist (liegt gleich neben den 10 Geboten) und diese auslöst.
Es is ne Art Roulette und ich hab eben Neid. Ich lasse mich auch irgendwann von Brad Pitt erschießen, nachdem ich den Kopf in nem Karton verschickt habe.

Die unangenehme Nebenwirkung ist halt, man wird gelb.
Aber das geht schon, d'oh.


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2011)

Ach na dann ^^, dachte schon ware was schlimmes 

Aber stimmt Matze wo du es sagst, hiess es es net so viel koennten wir gar nicht schreiben?


----------



## Matze (18. Mai 2011)

ink hat gesagt.:


> Ist so von Geburt an n Defekt der Niere. Der überschüssige Harnstoff setzt sich dabei im Temporallappen im Gehirn ab, welches für die 7 Todsünden zuständig ist (liegt gleich neben den 10 Geboten) und diese auslöst.
> Es is ne Art Roulette und ich hab eben Neid. Ich lasse mich auch irgendwann von Brad Pitt erschießen, nachdem ich den Kopf in nem Karton verschickt habe.
> 
> Die unangenehme Nebenwirkung ist halt, man wird gelb.
> Aber das geht schon, d'oh.



You made my day 


MiMi, das war nur um dich anzuspronen


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2011)

anzuspronen?!


----------



## Matze (18. Mai 2011)

Das war nur ein Test. Ich wollte überprüfen, dass du meine geschriebenen Weisheite auch liest.
Du hast bestanden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Zur Belohnung darfst du die nächste Verschwörungsteorie hier präsentieren


----------



## MiMi (18. Mai 2011)

Waere ja ganz schoen bloed wenn ichs net lese hm? 

Verschwoerung? Ne brauch ich net, erzaehl euch lieber das ich naechste Woche Donnerstag das erste mal wieder Motorrad fahren darf, quasi die erste Fahrstunde auf der 'grossen' Maschine  *freu *rumhoppel


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Mai 2011)

Jedes Mal im Frühling will ich auch Motorrad fahren, da gibts nur zwei Probleme. Ich hab den entsprechenden Führerschein nicht und bin zu faul sowie geizig ihn zu machen. Zusätzlich hab ich natürlich auch kein Motorrad.


----------



## Matze (18. Mai 2011)

Ich hab zwar den kleinen Motorrad, aber im Sommer fahre ich doch, wenns fürn Fahrrad etwas weit ist, stielecht mit nem Bali


----------



## MiMi (19. Mai 2011)

Ja die kleinen darf ich auch fahren. Will aber die grossen auch fahren duerfen  Das war das erste was ich mir vorgenommen hatte, als ich ne Arbeit gefunden hatte


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2011)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> stielecht



Stielecht? Ist das ein Ausdruck für "ohne Potenzmittel"?


----------



## Matze (19. Mai 2011)

Nicht ganz Ex. Als laufendes Phallussymbol wäre ein zusätzliches einfach nur überflüssig


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcfXE9jaCUo&feature=related

Maaaatze


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2011)

Was will der gute Herr mir damit sagen? Kann ich doch schon seit Weihnachten auswendig


----------



## Bexx (13. Februar 2012)

Sers,

nachdem ich ja ewig nix mehr hören lassen hab, dacht ich mal, ich check mal ab was hier mittlerweile noch so abgeht 
wie gehts euch und was habt ihr getrieben / seid ihr grad am treiben?
ausbildungen / studiegänge erfolgreich abgeschlossen?

liebste grüße von der saar


----------



## sight011 (13. Februar 2012)

Alles gut und erfolgreich abgeschlossen! Nun bin ich in der besten Firma am arbeiten !

Und heute und morgen auch noch Urlaub 

+ Nebengewereb angemeldet - heißt da klingelt die Kasse auch noch gewaltig! Verdien diesen Monat kanpp das doppelte 

Und abgeschlossen mit 1,8


----------



## Bexx (13. Februar 2012)

Gut, gut, das hört man gerne 
Was machstn nebenerwerbsmäßig, dass die Kasse da so klingelt - das will ich auch ;-)

1,8 ist natürlich sehr löblich! Was hast du nochmal gelernt? FIAE oder?


----------



## smileyml (13. Februar 2012)

Für ein Nebengewerbe stelle ich dann in Zukunft brav Rechnungen bei dir für Hilfe und Beratung


----------



## sight011 (25. September 2013)

Hallo Hallo,

ich melde mich zurück - ich bin von den Toten auf erstanden!

Wie geht es euch  ?

LG sizzero


----------



## Bexx (26. September 2013)

ei halloooo  mir gehts gut soweit und selbst?
wisst ihr, dass wir hier schon gute vier jahre am start sind? super witzig eigentlich.


----------



## ComFreek (7. Oktober 2013)

Wow, habe diesen Beitrag noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich schon seit längerer Zeit hier bin!



			
				Bexx Signatur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alles hat eine Logik. Selbst wenn es keine Logik gibt.


Ok, d.h. selbst das Unlogische besitzt eine interne Logik? Selbst das Chaos weist eine gewisse Logik auf?


----------



## sheel (7. Oktober 2013)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> wisst ihr, dass wir hier schon gute vier jahre am start sind? super witzig eigentlich.


Joa, nur gar so aktiv scheint die alte Besetzung nicht mehr zu sein :/
Mimi, Exitus, Matze...?
Bis*j*en Leben hier wieder reinbringen 



ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Wow, habe diesen Beitrag noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich schon seit längerer Zeit hier bin!


Waaas? Das wurde aber Zeit! 
(Sag bloß nicht, du kennst den Sven Uwe auch noch nicht :suspekt

((Nicht, dass ich viel davon miterlebt hätte. aber sowas muss man doch einfach wissen ))


----------



## ComFreek (7. Oktober 2013)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Waaas? Das wurde aber Zeit!
> (Sag bloß nicht, du kennst den Sven Uwe auch noch nicht :suspekt


Sven Uwe habe ich schonmal ganz nebenbei gehört, aber ist mir ansonsten nicht bekannt (@Sven Uwe: tut mir Leid, falls du das hier liest.)


Habe hier noch viel Grundwissen des Forums zu lernen, oder?


----------



## sheel (7. Oktober 2013)

"Grundwissen" ... naja.
Eher "Welche seltsamen, psychologisch Besorgnis erregenden Dinge
ereignen sich in 13 Jahren einer Community"

Sven Uwe wird das hier (sehr wahrscheinlich) nicht lesen.
a) Er ist gestorben
b) Er ist geistig erwachsen geworden.
c) Ich schließe b aus, aber a ist Fanclub unmöglich, also bleibt als Erklärung nur die Chaoslogik.


Sven Uwe war ein Troll der Sonderklasse.
Nicht nur hier, in vielen Foren.

Durch eine ordentliche Portion Sarkasmus, schwarzen Humor uÄ.
ist hier "Fanclub" entstanden, der auf der Burg Uwenstein
Dinge wie sektenartige Anbetung des einzig großen Uwes und Erdbeerzucht betreibt.
...ich denke, dass fasst das Wesentliche nüchtern zusammen.


edit:
Lies dir die ersten paar Beiträge durch, als Exempel:
http://www.tutorials.de/fun-forum/246143-burg-uwenstein.html
Und auch davon: http://www.tutorials.de/fun-forum/245919-gruendung-des-sven-uwe-fan-clubs.html


----------



## ComFreek (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja, perfekt formuliert!

Wir sollten Sven Uwe den letzten Ruhm gewähren, indem wir ihn als Hauptperson unseren nächsten Coding Contests wählen und ihn so verewigen.

R. I. P. Sven Uwe. Du warst mir ein Unbekannter. Doch dennoch ein Entsandter.


----------



## sheel (7. Oktober 2013)

lol 
Das mit dem CodingC. hat was


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2014)

Mit Freuden lasse ich diesen Thread mal wieder aufleben, war schön hier vorher 
Was geht'n hier so? Seid ihr noch alle aktiv?
Was treibt ihr inzwischen so, alle Ausbildung / Studium zu Ende bekommen?

Bei mir gibts nichts neues, außer die Firma und die Programmiersprache. Manche mögen sich nun empören, aber ich finde Delphi um einiges angenehmer als Java, selbst als Newbie 

Was soll's : Leben heißt schließlich Veränderung.


----------



## UsetoHelp (26. Mai 2014)

Scheint aber trotzdem nicht sehr viel los zu sein. 
Ich schreib einfach mal was total anderes hier rein... was haltet ihr von Online-Werbung in Verzeichnissen, Adds etc? Adds: schrecklich, Verzeichnisse: wie viele schauen da eigentlich noch rein? Ich mein, ok, Gelbe Seiten und so was sind ja doch noch ganz schön bekannt, aber da kuck ich selten nach. Hier wird zwar beschrieben, wie die Erreichbarkeit ist, aber hm... Was haltet ihr davon?
Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (26. Mai 2014)

Guten Tag!

Ich will das Leben dieses Thread auch erhalten 

@UsetoHelp Meinst du Werbung in "Offline"-Verzeichnissen? Wenn ich da schon nachschaue, dann fände ich es auch nützlich, weitergehende Informationen im Internet zu erfahren. Meistens sind Internetpräsenzen von kleineren Gewerben aber sehr schlecht von der Aufmachung her  Aber solange ich das finde, was ich suche, will ich mich auch gar nicht beschweren.


----------



## sheel (6. Juni 2014)

Push 

Irgendwer eine Meinung zu Swift (Apples neues Sprachetwas)?


----------



## ComFreek (6. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden Fall vom Aussehen her schöner als Objective-C 
Ansonsten erinnert mich die Syntax sehr an die von ECMAScript.


----------



## Clund (8. Juni 2014)

Bexx hat gesagt.:


> Was treibt ihr inzwischen so, alle Ausbildung / Studium zu Ende bekommen?



JA. Edlich bin ich mit der Schule fertig. In ein paar Monaten gehts dann nach Erlangen zum studieren (Physik).
Ich hoffe ich hab dann auch mal endlich mehr Zeit für Tutorials.de & Co.

Clund


----------



## Spyke (14. Juni 2014)

Dachte beim studieren gibts dann die partys, da wirst dann keine zeit für tutorials.de&co haben 

Zu swift, war mal auf der apple entwicklerseite und hatte kurz ein zwei sachen dazu mit quellcode beispielen überflogen.
Muss sagen, sah für mich erstmal ungewohnt aus, aber ev. hatte ich da blos die falschen Textbereiche rausgesucht.
So klangs ja erstmal interessant.

Und wie fandet ihr das Spiel Spanien gegen Niederlande?
1:5 für Niederlande, geiles Spiel gewessen.


----------



## ComFreek (14. Juni 2014)

Spyke hat gesagt.:


> Und wie fandet ihr das Spiel Spanien gegen Niederlande?
> 1:5 für Niederlande, geiles Spiel gewessen.


Naja, ein Tor war nicht ganz verdient wegen dem Faul an dem spanischen Torwart, aber sonst echt genial! Mal hoffen, dass die Niederländer ihre Stärke halten können!


----------



## Matze (7. Juli 2014)

Hier sind ja wirklich die Themen ausgegangen 



ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> ... Habe hier noch viel Grundwissen des Forums zu lernen, oder?


In diesem Thread wurden Verschwörungen aufgedeckt, Kriege verhindert, Welten gerettet, Verschwörungen erfunden, Krankheiten geheilt, Verschörungen verschworen, Zukunftsvisionen ausgemalt und durchgesetzt und auch sogar Verschwörungen ans Licht gebracht!


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2014)




----------



## Spyke (7. Juli 2014)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Hier sind ja wirklich die Themen ausgegangen
> 
> 
> In diesem Thread wurden Verschwörungen aufgedeckt, Kriege verhindert, Welten gerettet, Verschwörungen erfunden, Krankheiten geheilt, Verschörungen verschworen, Zukunftsvisionen ausgemalt und durchgesetzt und auch sogar Verschwörungen ans Licht gebracht!



jetzt wäre der gefällt mir button wieder gut


----------



## Spyke (14. Juli 2014)

Weltmeisteraaaaaa


----------



## ComFreek (14. Juli 2014)

Habt ihr auch schon das neue tuts.de-Logo mit den 4 Sternen entdeckt? Originelle Idee


----------



## SpiceLab (14. Juli 2014)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr auch schon das neue tuts.de-Logo mit den 4 Sternen entdeckt? Originelle Idee


Querverweis


----------



## Spyke (14. Juli 2014)

Dir is schon klar das de dir damit arbeit aufgebrummt hast, in 4 jahren muss da dann ein fünfter hin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Juli 2014)

I'm ready for a perfect circle. 
Also für die kommenden 100 Jahre sind wir gerüstet ... dann muss ich die Sternchen bissel kleiner machen.


----------



## Spyke (15. Juli 2014)

hoffe hast dann noch en ruhiges händschen nach 100 jahren


----------



## Clund (30. Juli 2014)

LinuxMint FTW ... NICHT ...

1. Linuxmint verwenden
2. Proprietäre Treiber verwenden
3. Feststellen, dass ia32-libs nicht mehr geht bzw nicht mehr unterstützt wird
4. Sich über sinnlose Paketkonflikte ärgern (ich hab dieses Paket "per Hand" installiert, d.h. extrahiert und als manuell installiert festgelegt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/libqtwebkit4)
5. Skype versuchen zu installieren
6. Nach und nach tiefer in den Anhängigkeiten buddeln und die Linuxmint Variante durch die Ubuntu Variante ersetzen (OMG plötzlich darf ich die 32 bit Version des selben Paketes gleichzeit installieren)
7. Nen paar Sachen selber installieren
8. Apt-get will immer noch die Pakete auf die Mint Variante bei Skype Installatio upgraden ... d.h. mein halbes System dabei deinstallieren
9. Aptitude wirkt Wunder

</Ragemode>

Und die Moral von der Geschichte (@Linuxmint Entwickler): hört auf eure eigene Pakete zu packen, wenn ihr das nicht könnt ;-)


----------



## Spyke (30. September 2014)

da hat jemand die sterne geklaut


----------



## SpiceLab (1. Oktober 2014)

Spyke hat gesagt.:


> da hat jemand die sterne geklaut


Das fällt dir aber früh auf


----------



## Spyke (1. Oktober 2014)

hättest ja ma was sagen können, 
aber neee lässt mich erstmal stundenlang sterne suchen, astronomische karten auswerten und so


----------



## sheel (1. Oktober 2017)

Nur damits hier steht ... 3 Jahre mehr 
Und damit hat der Thread sein 10-jähriges Bestehen


----------



## Spyke (9. Oktober 2017)

hab ich damals gesoffen oder was für sterne hab ich gesucht?


----------

